# The official cerazette missing period support thread!! *NAME CHANGE*



## Gemie

I'm worried because I've not had my period since stopping cerazette (mini pill) 7 weeks ago. Nothing... not even a withdrawal bleed.
I've had plenty of af pains but nothing happens :(

I think I just want some reassurance. How long did it take to get your period back?


----------



## mamadonna

ah hun has nothing turned up yet you must going ouuta your mind,every thread on here that i have read has been different have you tested agian recently?


----------



## Gemie

I know yours came back in 8 weeks so I'm looking to that date... if I go past it then I dunno what I'll do lol I'm going crazy.
Yeah I tested the other day on an IC bfn :nope:

I was thinking of seeing the doc in the week but I dunno if he'd do anything anyway. The thing is, I used to have the odd period on the pill anyway so I know I can have them :-/


----------



## mamadonna

i would maybe give it till the 2 month mark then thats 2 periods you would have missed then go and see some 1,even if its to put your mind at rest


----------



## meow951

I came of Cerazette and had my period about 3-4 weeks later. My cycles went straight back to normal.

A lot of people react differently to coming of Cerazette. If it doesn't show the doctor can give you something (can't remeber what its called) to make you come on.


----------



## mamadonna

have a look on kenziesmom's thread about af is coming she mentions something about vitamin c and parsley tea


----------



## Gemie

I read she's taking high strength vit C to bring it on... I'm a bit worried about doing that b/c if there is a chance you're preg it can cause mc. It's sill b/c I know I'm not but there is always that chance. :-/
I know soy isoflavones can bring it on too. BUT I really did want it to happen naturally so I know I'm okay :(


----------



## betty14

i wouldnt worry to much hun,

they do say it can take a few months for things to return to normal, i have been off cerazette for about a month now and nothing!! also i didnt bleed at all whilst on it!

i have also had lots of pain like:witch: is on her way and nothing....

its frustrating but try not to worry :flower:

x x x


----------



## Gemie

@betty14 Thank you hun... I have come to think it doesn't matter if you still had periods while on it b/c I did and I'm still here!

I hope you get af soon too x


----------



## floofymad

Hi Gemie, 
I came off the pill 2 years ago, but remember going to the doctor after about 7 weeks and saying I'd had no bleed. He said just to wait and it would return. It did a few weeks later, but then still took some time to return back to normal. Maybe wait a little longer and then go to see yr gp...
x x


----------



## pinhams

Hi girls!

I hope your AF comes soon.

I came off cerezette on 3 may and had w/d bleed on the 7 may but since then . . nothing. We r all in the same boat! From what ive read i seem to see loads of people who have AF between 6 -8 weeks later, i havnt yet hit that time but thats what im hoping will be like for me. 

Good luck all!!!:flower:


----------



## Gemie

pinhams said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I hope your AF comes soon.
> 
> I came off cerezette on 3 may and had w/d bleed on the 7 may but since then . . nothing. We r all in the same boat! From what ive read i seem to see loads of people who have AF between 6 -8 weeks later, i havnt yet hit that time but thats what im hoping will be like for me.
> 
> Good luck all!!!:flower:

Yeah I'm hanging on for 8 weeks! we shall see :)
Good luck. x


----------



## manuiti

Oh I'm so glad to find out it's not just me. I came off Cerazette 4 weeks ago on Tuesday and still nothing... So looks like I might be in for another 4 weeks and if not then, I'll pop in and see the gp. I was starting to get a little concerned but feel so much better knowing I'm not alone. :) xx


----------



## cloud9

ive only been off 2-3 weeks now and i thought i would've had a withdrawl bleed but looks like i'll be waiting longer!! i think after the mc it was about 6 weeks before af came

is anyone getting any symptoms? i was so sure i felt ov pains and have been getting af type twinges.. temp is all over the place(im charting)..spots breakout on chin and nose ...going to the toilet like crazy...sore boobs...


----------



## betty14

I have been getting lots of symptoms...

LOTS of pain lower abdo and lower back, spots!! and very sensitive kinda tender (not exactly sore) (.)(.)! keep thinking today is the day the witch will fly in but still nothing.....

think we all need to not worry as it will take time but when you decide to ttc it kinda takes over and its like where are you af hee hee!!!

gl everyone...keep us posted so we have something positive :flower:

x x x x


----------



## Gemie

manuiti said:


> Oh I'm so glad to find out it's not just me. I came off Cerazette 4 weeks ago on Tuesday and still nothing... So looks like I might be in for another 4 weeks and if not then, I'll pop in and see the gp. I was starting to get a little concerned but feel so much better knowing I'm not alone. :) xx

No hun you're certainly not alone... in fact it's more common for af to go missing for some months after cerazette than not! :(
It's so frustrating waiting. I've had so many af signs and pains over the weeks but she never shows up.
I've done countless hpt too just in case but all neg.

I hope your af shows soon! and welcome to BnB :) xxx


----------



## TaNasha

It is soo frustrating waiting!

I used to have a normal 28 day cycle before I went on the pill, but now when i stopped i had a 33 and 32 days cycle.

Curious what this cycle will do! (Im secretly hoping i wont have to find out though!)


----------



## libbymarks198

i was about 7 weeks before i had af, and then my next cycle was only 25 days and then this past one was 28


----------



## Gemie

I just can't wait to see it! I'm thinking of throwing an AF party when she shows! :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

:rofl::rofl: who'd of ever thought we'd happy to see the witch :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Gemie

In the words or the great Alanis Morissette... ISN'T IT IRONIC! LOL


----------



## mamadonna

lol so very true


----------



## pinhams

Hi again ladies

Just an update from me . . 

I went to docs today, i know its only been 6 weeks but takes me prob that long to get appointment with them! its terrible

So she basically told me that until i have been waiting for 6 months for AF this is classed as normal. She has booked me in for blood test next monday and then from those she said will be able to tell if thyroid and ovaries r ok. If all comes back fine she said just have to wait for pill to leave my system. 

So im hoping seems as it has only been 6 weeks that i wont need to go get those blood tests done. 

We'll see tho x


----------



## mamadonna

its horrible waiting,i hope it sorts itself out soon for you


----------



## pinhams

Thanks.

Did i read that you have had your AF now? 

x


----------



## mamadonna

yeah its just been and gone,thats from stopping my pill on the 20th april


----------



## pinhams

I hope mine really does come soon! Fingers crossed will be like urs! 

x


----------



## mamadonna

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you ,how long where you on cerazette?


----------



## pinhams

I was on it as i was breast feeding my little boy.

I have been on it since sept 2008. So bout 20 months. x


----------



## mamadonna

oh well at least you havent been on it for yrs, i was on it about a year then b4 that i was on the depo jab


----------



## peakydon

OMG this is me aswell. I thought I was going mad until I saw this thread. I've only been on it for 2 months because the doc thought microgynon was causing my migranes. Stopped taking it on the 5th of May and since then nothing and i'm normally regular as clockwork. Gone through loads of pg tests (im not that lucky tho) and af feels like it should be coming or there but nothing.

Thanks ladies for putting my mind at rest. Im not going mad after all :) Roll on 8 weeks.


----------



## mamadonna

no probs there is loads of girls on here that waited ages for af to return some were lucky and it returned straight away its just a waiting game i'm afraid (pain in the backside i kno)but at least you kno it will return


----------



## pinhams

Yea im thankful i havnt been on it too long!

Peakydon- no ur not loopy! haha so yay! :thumbup:

I think alot of people seem to get pg symptoms of some kind. Its weird! Like i have mego bloating! 

X


----------



## mamadonna

pinhams said:


> Yea im thankful i havnt been on it too long!
> 
> Peakydon- no ur not loopy! haha so yay! :thumbup:
> 
> I think alot of people seem to get pg symptoms of some kind. Its weird! Like i have mego bloating!
> 
> X

yeah it does seem like a ot of the girls (me included)get pg symptoms after coming of cerazette it must be quite common


----------



## cloud9

mamadonna said:


> pinhams said:
> 
> 
> Yea im thankful i havnt been on it too long!
> 
> Peakydon- no ur not loopy! haha so yay! :thumbup:
> 
> I think alot of people seem to get pg symptoms of some kind. Its weird! Like i have mego bloating!
> 
> X
> 
> yeah it does seem like a ot of the girls (me included)get pg symptoms after coming of cerazette it must be quite commonClick to expand...


me included :thumbup: i was on microgynon 30


----------



## Gemie

We're all in this together girls! 

Well... out of you new girlies to the thread I've been off it the longest (28th April) so I should get my af first (if 7-8 weeks is the norm) So I'll be keeping you informed. You're not mad and you're not alone!

@Donna depo is terrible for not getting your af back you did well getting it within8 weeks from what I've read some women are waiting at least a year :nope:


----------



## Sausage121

Hiya, 

I was taking Cerezette for a year and came off it on the 30th April and got a proper period on the 24th May which I was really surprised about. I had convinced myself I was going to have to wait months. Thankfully my body seems to have got itself back to normal! I didnt think I would ever be wishing for my period to come, and when it did arrive I was wishing it away again cos it was so horrible and painful.

I honestly think everyone is different and your body is going to take as long as it wants. I would definetly be going to see a doctor if it took more than 3 months to come back though

It will be worth it in the long run though!!

baby dust to everyone

:dust:


----------



## Gemie

Thanks for that sausage121 :) Great to hear you didn't have to wait long... Just what us girls need here some positive cerazette stories! x


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> We're all in this together girls!
> 
> Well... out of you new girlies to the thread I've been off it the longest (28th April) so I should get my af first (if 7-8 weeks is the norm) So I'll be keeping you informed. You're not mad and you're not alone!
> 
> @Donna depo is terrible for not getting your af back you did well getting it within8 weeks from what I've read some women are waiting at least a year :nope:

i only had 3 depo jabs b4 i went on cerazette and that was over a yr ago so maybe i hadnt had enuf to cuase to much damage,my sister had her last depo jab last nov and is still waiting for af


----------



## Gemie

mamadonna said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> We're all in this together girls!
> 
> Well... out of you new girlies to the thread I've been off it the longest (28th April) so I should get my af first (if 7-8 weeks is the norm) So I'll be keeping you informed. You're not mad and you're not alone!
> 
> @Donna depo is terrible for not getting your af back you did well getting it within8 weeks from what I've read some women are waiting at least a year :nope:
> 
> i only had 3 depo jabs b4 i went on cerazette and that was over a yr ago so maybe i hadnt had enuf to cuase to much damage,my sister had her last depo jab last nov and is still waiting for afClick to expand...


I think I had 2 or 3 too but I'm going back about 4-5 years now. My memory is terrible and I can't remember how it affected my periods :-/ I went back on bcp after that then switched to cerazette about 3 years ago.


----------



## peakydon

Gemie said:


> We're all in this together girls!
> 
> Well... out of you new girlies to the thread I've been off it the longest (28th April) so I should get my af first (if 7-8 weeks is the norm) So I'll be keeping you informed. You're not mad and you're not alone!
> 
> @Donna depo is terrible for not getting your af back you did well getting it within8 weeks from what I've read some women are waiting at least a year :nope:

Well im lookin towards the end of the month or the beginning of next. Either way im glad i found you all cos i would have thought something was wrong with me. x


----------



## Gemie

Good luck hun!! fx'd for it to be really soon :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

well girls I'm having some pretty strong af cramps now...I really hope this is it!! I'll keep you posted. x


----------



## Gemie

Just letting you know... I changed the name of this thread b/c I think it's becoming a place to chat about our missing af since stopping cerazette.
I think we all need reassurance and who better than people in the same situation :)


----------



## Gemie

Hallelujah!!! SHE'S HERE! I never thought I'd be so happy to see the witch and it hurts like hell but OMG I'm so happy!
Hang on in there girls she'll be on her way it took her nearly 7 weeks. x
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## peakydon

Ha ha bet u neva thought you'd be sooooo happy 2 see the witch. Well done Gemie. Theres hope for the rest of us yet :)


----------



## cloud9

:wohoo: gemie!!


----------



## Lil-woowoo

:happydance:Woohoo Gemie. I am 2 weeks off cerazette, just wish AF would come along grrr have been getting constant twinges and pains x


----------



## odgemodge

Hi i'm new to this site so not really sure how it works.

I was on cerazette for about a year. I came off it at the end of september 09 i never bled while i was on it either. after a few weeks of coming off it the doctor gave me a pill to start my bleeding and since then i have had a period every month around 30-31 days apart. Last month i came on, on day 28. I was due last week on friday but its tuesday now and still nothing. i took a test this morning but not with first wee of day but was negative. 

Really confused.......:help:


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> Hallelujah!!! SHE'S HERE! I never thought I'd be so happy to see the witch and it hurts like hell but OMG I'm so happy!
> Hang on in there girls she'll be on her way it took her nearly 7 weeks. x
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo: thats brill gemie now you can start your ticker at cd1 !!!!!!!


----------



## Gemie

Thanks girls! I'm enjoying every pain! and believe me they're bad but it feels soooo good :haha:


----------



## Gemie

odgemodge said:


> Hi i'm new to this site so not really sure how it works.
> 
> I was on cerazette for about a year. I came off it at the end of september 09 i never bled while i was on it either. after a few weeks of coming off it the doctor gave me a pill to start my bleeding and since then i have had a period every month around 30-31 days apart. Last month i came on, on day 28. I was due last week on friday but its tuesday now and still nothing. i took a test this morning but not with first wee of day but was negative.
> 
> Really confused.......:help:


welcome to BnB hun and to the thread :hugs:

I'd say test again maybe you just didn't have enough hcg for it to show positve. Try a FRER they're good for early detection. :)


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Think AF may be on the way for me too:happydance:, TMI but when i was at the loo there and wiped i had orange/reddy mucous:haha: and been having light cramps all morning x


----------



## pinhams

Im really pleased for you!! 

Its making me feel better that few of the ladies have taken between 6-8 weeks,

It was 6 weeks yesterday for me so hopefully mine will be soon also! 

:flower:


----------



## betty14

Just been reading through... welcome to all the new ladies on the thread...

thought you might find this interesting... i was told by doc that the way POP's work is the basically trick your body into thinking its pg, so this may account for the pg symptoms...

just thought of this while reading through!!

seems like once you get the frist af most woman are sorta kinda 
back to some regularity... so keeping fx'ed!! as i was on depo before and it did nasty nasty things to me.... took over a year for af to arrive after!!!

x x x


----------



## Gemie

Lil-woowoo said:


> Think AF may be on the way for me too:happydance:, TMI but when i was at the loo there and wiped i had orange/reddy mucous:haha: and been having light cramps all morning x

I've got everything crossed for you hun!!


----------



## Gemie

betty14 said:


> Just been reading through... welcome to all the new ladies on the thread...
> 
> thought you might find this interesting... i was told by doc that the way POP's work is the basically trick your body into thinking its pg, so this may account for the pg symptoms...
> 
> just thought of this while reading through!!
> 
> seems like once you get the frist af most woman are sorta kinda
> back to some regularity... so keeping fx'ed!! as i was on depo before and it did nasty nasty things to me.... took over a year for af to arrive after!!!
> 
> x x x

I really hope so!!

Depo ought to be banned in my opinion it's a nasty horrible thing :(


----------



## Sausage121

I completely agree about Depo.

I was on it for 2 1/2 years and it completely messes my body up

Not only did I put on weight, also my sex drive completely deminished. 

it took 6 months for me to have a period once I came off it and they were really irregular for about a year and a half!!

I would never have it again and definetly warn peopl against it

:growlmad:


----------



## Gemie

Sausage121 said:


> I completely agree about Depo.
> 
> I was on it for 2 1/2 years and it completely messes my body up
> 
> Not only did I put on weight, also my sex drive completely deminished.
> 
> it took 6 months for me to have a period once I came off it and they were really irregular for about a year and a half!!
> 
> I would never have it again and definetly warn peopl against it
> 
> :growlmad:

I was on it for around 6 months and I put on 2.5 stone in that time.

I have a friend on BnB who has a bruised cervix and is having to have laser treatment all from long term depo use. (Melody_23)
Vile thing!


----------



## Sausage121

OMG

That sounds horrendous.

I hope she manages to get it sorted out and is better soon!!!

:flower:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello ladies! Gemie Im so pleased for you getting af finally!!

Some of you already know my story from a previous cerrazdette story but i'll tell it again for those that dont.

I was on cerrazette for years as a teenager, i came off it at 20 and conceived my son after my 1st period wich came straight away after stopping taking it.

Iv been back on cerrazette from the birth of my son who is now 2 years old until the
31st May i had started to bleed on this day anyway which was just a coicidence, it was mostly "old blood" brown and little red, would you class this as a withdrawl bleed or a period? It lasted for about 5 days. Anyway im now on CD16 ------IF you count it as a period.

What defines a withdrawl bleed? Hope my experience from conceiving my ds at least gives you ladies waiting for the witch some hope!!

Think im gunna stick around here until im either bfp this month or until my next af comes, will be interesting to see if i have any problems waiting for a "proper" period.


----------



## Gemie

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Hello ladies! Gemie Im so pleased for you getting af finally!!
> 
> Some of you already know my story from a previous cerrazdette story but i'll tell it again for those that dont.
> 
> I was on cerrazette for years as a teenager, i came off it at 20 and conceived my son after my 1st period wich came straight away after stopping taking it.
> 
> Iv been back on cerrazette from the birth of my son who is now 2 years old until the
> 31st May i had started to bleed on this day anyway which was just a coicidence, it was mostly "old blood" brown and little red, would you class this as a withdrawl bleed or a period? It lasted for about 5 days. Anyway im now on CD16 ------IF you count it as a peri
> 
> 
> What defines a withdrawl bleed? Hope my experience from conceiving my ds at least gives you ladies waiting for the witch some hope!!
> 
> Think im gunna stick around here until im either bfp this month or until my next af comes, will be interesting to see if i have any problems waiting for a "proper" period.

Welcome to the thread hun!
So pleased to hear you concieved your son so soon afgter cerazette :thumbup:
Hope it happens again for you!
I would class it as a withdrawal bleed as it was old blood. x


----------



## Gemie

OMG girls this bloody (excuse the pun!) HURTS I had forgotten how 'real' periods hurt so bad... I went to bed earlier with 2 co-codamol and thankfully it took the pain away but I'm having to keep them up every 3 hours.
The witch coming is great but I can't wait for her to bugger off now! x


----------



## peakydon

Hi Elmo- I think this was most likely a withdrawal bleed. I had this after I stopped taking it thn nothing. 

Gemie just keep thinking of it as a bloody hard kick start back into ur proper cycles hun :thumbup: and hopefully it will soon be a :bfp: :winkwink: 

As for me still loads of back pain and feelings of crampiness but nothing yet. The joys of waiting. :coffee:


----------



## Gemie

peakydon said:


> Hi Elmo- I think this was most likely a withdrawal bleed. I had this after I stopped taking it thn nothing.
> 
> Gemie just keep thinking of it as a bloody hard kick start back into ur proper cycles hun :thumbup: and hopefully it will soon be a :bfp: :winkwink:
> 
> As for me still loads of back pain and feelings of crampiness but nothing yet. The joys of waiting. :coffee:

Yep thats true! I can't wait to get started on my proper cycle :)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. x


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Defo AF for me me now lots more blood and pain:happydance:, i have total sympathy for you Gemie lol i am the same agony but good that its here. Ive only been off cerazette 2 weeks so a bit shocked as i expected a long wait considering ave been on it nearly 5 years:haha:. According to my temps chart i ovulated on friday x x


----------



## Gemie

Lil-woowoo said:


> Defo AF for me me now lots more blood and pain:happydance:, i have total sympathy for you Gemie lol i am the same agony but good that its here. Ive only been off cerazette 2 weeks so a bit shocked as i expected a long wait considering ave been on it nearly 5 years:haha:. According to my temps chart i ovulated on friday x x

woohoo hun!! Thre pain is imense but worth it eh?! co-codamol are my best friend atm :haha: you've done so well after just 2 weeks, it just goes to show you can't call it!

I'm going to add you to my cycle buddies :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning ladies,

If it was just a withdrawl bleed will i still have ovulated this month? x


----------



## cloud9

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> If it was just a withdrawl bleed will i still have ovulated this month? x


good question elmo :thumbup: ...i dont know the answer :dohh: but would like to know too !! :blush:


----------



## Gemie

No withdrawal bleed isn't the result of ovulation, it's the bodies way of getting rid of old blood and tissue.
You can still ovulate after withdrawal bleed though obviously so keep checking. x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ah ok great so i will still ovulate this month or may have done already it might just be that it doesnt happen at the time "it should do" according to ovulation calender etc? x


----------



## Gemie

Yep thats right :) x


----------



## peakydon

Im in pain. Why will it just not come?????? AAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Dnt think i can cope with this for another 2 - 3 weeks :(


----------



## Lil-woowoo

:happydance:Thanks Gemie x


----------



## Gemie

peakydon said:


> Im in pain. Why will it just not come?????? AAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dnt think i can cope with this for another 2 - 3 weeks :(

Ahhh hun maybe it's on the way! I know how painful it is and you just went to see af!

I wish mine would go now b/c I just want to get started ttc properly!
Glad af came though so I know I'm working properly :)


----------



## Gemie

Well day 3 now so thankfully the bleeding is slowing up, but OMG it was quite heavy (sorry if this is tmi!) and the pain is horrendous :(
I'm wondering if this is b/c it's my first real af in like 14 years or just how my natural af is going to be from now on.... any thoughts?


----------



## pinhams

Hi ladies

So i wanna give you an update . . . 

Still no af but today i was really snappy and emotional and i know ive put weight on so i did another test a few hours ago and i got my :bfp: 
It was a faint line to start with but got deeper. Im bit worried seems as i havnt had aperiod after my withdrawl bleed? should i be?

So i just wanted to tell you so you can relax a little more about cerezette!! 

bABY DUST TO EVERYONE! xxx:flower:


----------



## Gemie

OMG!!!! Congratulations! Thats wonderful :)
No need to worry about getting preggo after withdrawal bleed hun, they'll date you from a scan probably. 

Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months. x x x


----------



## pinhams

i KNOW! i really cant believe it, i was sure the witch was on her way cos ive had loads of feelings down in lower tum area. 

Id better not get my hopes built up tho, i will do 2nd test tomorrow to double check. 

Thanks Gemie for staying positive with me about coming off cerezette! :flower: x


----------



## Gemie

you're so welcome! I'm really thinking positive for our BFP this month too :)

Keep us informed and when you've done your second test I can add your bfp to my sig along with loolabear's :hugs:


----------



## pinhams

Im sending :dust: your way!! Just think positive :hugs:

I will defo do 2nd test and let you know

I am bit worried about dating tho? if i havnt had an af how will i be able to tell when i concieved? :shrug: x


----------



## Gemie

Thank you hunni!

Don't worry they can date you pretty close by a scan. x


----------



## manuiti

Glad you got af Gemie. I can now relax too!!! Yay! I came off Cerazette just over 4 weeks ago and got af yesterday. I can't believe I'm actually happy about that. But it is kind of exciting because it means I can start getting to grips with my body and when OH gets home in 5 weeks, we can start trying!
xxx


----------



## Gemie

Yay manuiti! It's so good to see isn't it?! I'm bored now though lol Thankfully it's on it's way out :)
Can't wait to get cracking now... x


----------



## peakydon

:happydance: yay for u pinhams :happydance:

theres hope for the rest of us yet :winkwink:


----------



## odgemodge

hey guys well i'm 8 days late today haven't done a test since thursday which was negative. last night had :sex: with OH and when i went to the toilet and wiped it was pale red/orange. then nothing all night. this morning went to the toilet and wiped and more blood but not bright or bold red. Think it must be the start of my :witch: really gutted as been trying since last october.... Damn you Cerazette....


----------



## Gemie

odgemodge said:


> hey guys well i'm 8 days late today haven't done a test since thursday which was negative. last night had :sex: with OH and when i went to the toilet and wiped it was pale red/orange. then nothing all night. this morning went to the toilet and wiped and more blood but not bright or bold red. Think it must be the start of my :witch: really gutted as been trying since last october.... Damn you Cerazette....

Awww sweetie :hugs: you never know! Keep the faith. I really hope it happens soon for you. xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Aw Pinhams thats great news for you!! You must be so pleased and dying to do tomorrows test!! How many days past withdrawl bleed where you going from 1st day? Just im in similar situation i got af day i stopped taking cerazette, but beginning to wonder if it was just withdrawl bleed... xx


----------



## pinhams

Hi elmo

I took the other test and a few more since and they came up bfp! 

Well i took last pill on the 3rd may and then had withdrawl on the 7 may which lasted for 5 days and then i kinda expected my af to come 4 weeks later but it didnt so i took a test but it came back nagative, that was on the 5th june. I took another test on the 17th, i dunno why aprt from being REALLY moody and that was my bfp!! So i have no idea whats been going on!

Im going to docs today and see what they say i should do next.

x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Aw wow for you!! Is this baby your 1st?

Far too early for me to test then. I came off the pill on 31st May and started bleeding same day, it also lasted for roughley 5 days, if i think of my bleed as af rather than withdrawl then i guess im due af this sunday!

I must admit i was lucky with my son i stopped taking the pill and didnt have a period either, just got pregnant that month!

I think they will probably just tell you to make an appointment with your midwife for when you are around ten weeks, thats what they'll do if there as useless as my doctors surgery! x


----------



## pinhams

No this is my 2nd.

Yea but its hard to date isnt it? seems as i took a test on 04 june and was bfn and then 2 weeks later to have a bfp? 

Well fingers crossed thats what happened to you too! especially is its happened before. 

If you only came off pill on 31 may i wouldnt worry. Lots of baby dust to you x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thank you!! xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi guys, I've found you lol!

I'm Lolly, i was on cerazette casulaties when we started it last September.
My story= Stopped Cerazette in September, got af 31 days later & settled into a regular 30 day cycle. Had a bit of a family trauma so decided to stopped trying to get our heads sorted, For some STUPID reason in Jan i decided to go back on cerazette (what an idiot) 

Anyway, im back off it now, 7 days & starting from scratch! 

Would love to get a :bfp: in the next few months so fingers crossed!

Has there been many success stories from you guys?

Lolly x
:dust:


----------



## Gemie

Welcome to the updated cerazette casualties hun! We already got our first BFP! (pinhams!)
Lots of baby dust to you hun good luck! :hugs:


----------



## xSuzx

Hiya all! :wave: 

Im a total newbie to this site and have just recently (sunday) come off Cerazette to TTC! Didn't realise that people had problems when coming off Cerazette! 

Be nice to have people to speak to who are going through the same thing as I'm not telling anyone I know that we are TTC for now. 

So any advice etc is very welcome! :D

xSuzx


----------



## Lollylou

Afternoon!

Just thought i'd say i'm going to see my doctor at 3pm today, just to get some reassurance about ttc after Cerazette.

if there's anything else i should be doing, i'm taking folic acid, stopped smoking (really hard but i've done it) i exercise all the time anyway so i'm fit but i still feel like i should be trying harder!

Why oh why did i go back on this bloody pill!!!!!!!!! if i had stayed off it in October i could have been pregnant by now :cry:

Never mind, Lets see when :witch: will fly in, hopefully soon, was 30 somethings days last time so hopefully same again!

Only day 8 off Cerazette


Lolly x
:dust:


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Suz!

We are about a week apart so it will be interesting to see how we compare!

Some people have no problem at all getting pregnant after it but everyone is different! 

How are you feeling so far after coming off it??


Lolly x
:dust:


----------



## pinhams

Hi there

Just to give you a positive story i just came off cerezette in May and i am now pregnant. I have to say i dont know by how many weeks though.

So keep your spirits up! It will happen x


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks Pinhams!

i'm guessing you didn't have af? I wish i knew when i was o'ving as i'd love to get mine asap (as im sure everyone does to) I'm so impatient!

Lolly x


----------



## pinhams

No i did have an af, well more of a withdrawl bleed.

I came off pill on 3 may and had af on the 7 may . It lasted for 5 days. 

I went to doctors last night and he couldnt tell me if i was 7 weeks pregnant or only 2! To be honest i have no idea, i didnt think it was possible to kno u were pregnant when you were 2 weeks? 
x


----------



## xSuzx

Hi Lolly, 

I am feeling fine so far. No symptoms of anything at the moment. Not really sure what to expect to be honest! lol! 

How are you feeling hun?

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

I'm feeling ok actually!

A bit of cramping & tired but nothing major, just want af to show!

It is actually all i think about just now im going crazy!

Pinhams, yeah you can tell, you know those digital tests that kinda tell you how far gone you are, they can come up 1-2 weeks! I wonder when they'll know? 

I'd love to get my :bfp: soon but im meant to be going to egypt in October so maybe best if i get it after that as im not going if im pregnant, id worry to much 

lolly x


----------



## xSuzx

Thats what I'm like! Very eager and impatient! lol! 

We were meant to be going on holiday in June/July but i think we are going to leave it for this year now. Have promised to take our little girl to Disneyland Paris next year so that will make up for missing a holiday this year :)

Suz. Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello girlies :)

Im on CD 23 today and im so hoping and praying that i'll have caught on this month. This is 1st month of trying, i got AF (or withdrawl bleed) on 31st may so chose that day to stop taking cerazette. Of course this means i have no idea when i ovulated, if at all yet!! But i have been feeling tired and having major aversions to my home cooked chorizo and tomatoe pasta which i usually love but BLLUUURRGGHHH no thanks.

Fingers crossed for everyone wether it be BFP or AF that were waiting for.

x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Pinhams has he not arranged for you to go for a dating scan? x


----------



## Gemie

Hi girls! Glad people are getting to use this thread and getting some reassurance from other people in the same position.
It's so scary when you first come off cerazette and google it and the find there are so many horror stories. But what I always try to think it is people who had no problem wouldn't come on line and write about it would they?? So you do only get to hear about the people who had irregular periods etc and tbh who's to know if they weren't irregular before cerazette?

Good luck girls! x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well stupidly did a test this morning CD24 of course it was negative, to be honest i just feel really premenstrual now, wish i hadnt wasted a test. Sigh. Low day today x


----------



## xSuzx

Heya girls! quick question as worried after reading countless stories on the net! :-/ 

I came off Cerazette last sunday and as yet have had no AF, I'm just wondering if it is best to wait until I have had AF before we start TTC? I read that there is higher risk of it being ectopic??

And also is there anything you can take to help bring on AF?

xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I hadnt heard about there being a risk of ectopic, if i had known i would have waited!! :s

I think there is something you can get from the docs to bring on a period but im not sure how willing they are to give it out if you have only just stopped the pill anyway? Worth asking though? xx


----------



## Gemie

I asked my doctor about the so called high risk of ectopic after cerazette and he said he'd never heard of it and didn't know of anyone who had had an ectopic. But I do believe that the womb lining is going to be thinner after coming off the pill so if a person were to get pregnant maybe the egg wouldn't stick :-/ I know thats nothing to do with ectopic but maybe why some women have a mc right after the pill.
Having said that, I didn't wait but didn't get pg.

I wouldn't try anything to bring on af just let it happen, you don't really want to be messing when nature will eventually take it's course. Anywhere up to 3 months is normal for the body to regulate after the pill a doctor won't do anything until after then.
It took mine 7 weeks and so I glad I waited b/c it was a normal af.
Hope this helps. x


----------



## xSuzx

Aww ok thanks girls! I cant decide whether to keep TTC now or whether to wait until AF! 

Was thinking more of anything herbal to bring on AF than anything from a doctor. Guess I will just have to wait! lol! 

Thanks for your help though, good to have other peoples opinions/experiences! :)

xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

To be honest Suz i think i agree with Gemie, as hard as it is waiting around, i think last think you want to do is mess with your cycle even more. Obviously if it takes months then i would ask him for it too xx


----------



## Gemie

I still wouldn't take AC or soy until you know if you periods are regular. People do take them to bring on ov and periods but only if they're not regular. x


----------



## Gemie

Just wanted to come and give all of you worried about regulating after cerazette some hope. This is my opk from today, it's upside down the test line is the darker line :thumbup:
This is my first cycle after the pill and I'm ovulating exactly when I used to (going on a 28 day cycle)
There is hope!
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4114/4735978783_59067347f4.jpg


----------



## betty14

WOOP WOOP Gemie, how fab that must be to see!!! and what a relief that its all back to normality for you :happydance:

x x x


----------



## Lil-woowoo

:happydance:Great Gemie, fingers crossed you get your BFP soon. So glad the AF is over lol i forgot how painful mine where, ive been using OPK and neg so far x x


----------



## Gemie

Lil-woowoo said:


> :happydance:Great Gemie, fingers crossed you get your BFP soon. So glad the AF is over lol i forgot how painful mine where, ive been using OPK and neg so far x x

Thanks hun :)

Keep the faith it will happen!


----------



## Lil-woowoo

:flower:Thank you Gemie, ive order some more OPK so heres hoping. Really exciting though x


----------



## Gemie

I've gone through 30 since we started ttc... thank goodness for IC!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yaay thats great for you! You'll be into your 2 week wait before you know it then!

Well my AF is one day late today but yesterdays test was negative so i'll have to wait and see. I have no idea when i ovulated so its a big guessing game x


----------



## MissyMarie

Hey girls
Do you think its better to wait for a couple of AF before TTC? I came off Cerazete on 19 May, had 3 day bleed two days after and nothing since. Asked doc if the bleed was withdrawal or AF and she said they were the same thing.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I didnt know they counted as the same thing! Thats good to know.

Well missymarie, i think its personal choice. There are benefits to waiting a couple of months, dating a pregnancy being one of them. To be honest it probably makes sense to wait for an af but i just wouldnt have had the patience lol but then i had my period the same day that i stopped taking it so im sort of in a different position!

Sorry not been much help have i! x


----------



## Gemie

Awithdrwal bleed isn't a period it's just your body getting rid of old blood. I guess you could call it cd 1 but I doubt it would be a true gage.

As for waiting... for dating reasons it is advised if you get pregnant but there's no problem really as a scan can confirm dates.
I didn't wait.
I didn't have a withdrawal bleed just a normal af 7 weeks later ( I did have periods whilst on cerazette)


----------



## MissyMarie

Thanks ElmoBumptoBe!
Hey Gemie. Doc says they are the same so who knows.

I am testing weekly anyway whilst TTC and no AF so should be ok with the dates if it does happen.


----------



## Gemie

This is what I found about withdrawal bleeding...


Breakthrough bleeding (BTB) or spotting is the occasional, irregular bleeding/spotting you may experience while using a hormonal method of birth control. BTB is most common when you first start using a method (or when you switch brands, or regimens) and it usually stops after the first 2-6 months of use. Whether you experience BTB will depend on the brand, the method, and your body. [It depends on how fast or how slow your body metabolizes hormones, in particular estrogen.] Moreover, BTB can occur whether you're using birth control to prevent a pregnancy or to manage your period. 

Like the fake period (withdrawal bleeding), BTB has nothing to do with your menstrual period. BTB is caused by the amount of hormones in birth control. Think of BTB as an "adjustment"--the bleeding/spotting occurs because the body is adjusting to the hormone dosages in the birth control method. [Of course, the BTB pattern will depend on the particular method you're using--e.g., expect a fair amount with some of the progestin-only methods.]

I actually don't think some doctors know what they're talking about. I know they are 'general practitioners' so they should know a little about a lot but if they're contradicting each other I don't know where that leaves us!


----------



## betty14

thanks for that info Gemie,

im still waiting for any kind of bleed:shrug:

but i didnt have any bleeds whilst on it so im guessing ill just get af, 

i think an important thing to bear in mind is that the POPs affect ppl differently, and the amount of uterine lining differs from person to person so this probably goes hand in hand with wether there are any 'periods' whilst on it and indeed if there is a withdrawal bleed after!!

i seem to be affected badly by POPs as was on depo for 2 yrs and i didnt get af for 18 mths after as blood tests showed my hormones were the same as a woman at menopause!! shocking stuff but my cycle did return to normal!

sorry for going on :blush:

x x x


----------



## Gemie

How long have you been waiting now bett14???

I think you're right in what you're saying btw. x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well im still not sure if mine was AF or withdrawl bleed. Started on 31st May and lasted for a few days, about 5 in total but we were able to dtd on some of those so it was very very light! It was both "old" blood and some normal but like i say it was light.

Anyway until i know otherwise im going off a normal 28 day cycle which means im 1 day late today but tested BFN yesterday.

Oooooh its a waiting game alright. Sigh.


----------



## Gemie

Oh I know! It's so frustrating... I think the best thing to do, if you're not sure is count day one of red blood as cd1 then see what happens... you will regulate soon. x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Im just gunna do my absolute best not to test again, just wait for af even if it takes a few weeks. Unless i get any more symptoms, then i wont be able to stop myself testing lol x


----------



## Gemie

LOL I'll be just the same! I'm officially in my first 2ww and I'm going to be symptom spotting like mad!


----------



## betty14

Gemie said:


> How long have you been waiting now bett14???
> 
> I think you're right in what you're saying btw. x

Im only 5 weeks in so early days for me really :wacko:

i have a scan tomorrow to look for cysts etc so might shed some light on where af might be getting to lol!!!

x x x


----------



## Gemie

Aww well good luck with that!! x


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks, i am worried they will find something but hoping and praying there is nothing!!!!!!!!!!!! :nope:

x x x


----------



## Gemie

I'm sure you'll be fine sweet. PMA!! x


----------



## peakydon

Hi ladies. 

I've been trying not to obsess BUT i got a smudge of brown (old) blood on friday then nothing and its started again today but not very much. Is this AF? or what. Do I start counting from now?

I've been emotional for the past few days at things that wouldn't normally bother me. 

Could this actually be it???? What do u all think????

I am obsessing now lol...


----------



## Gemie

It's hard to say hun, have you tested at all?


----------



## betty14

i agree the only way to know for sure is :test:

GL and FX'ed for you :flower:

x x x


----------



## peakydon

Defo not pg. I've been a bit of a poas addict lately.

Just waitin for bloomin af after cezarette. Wondered what you all thought. I didnt think id be so happy to see a bit of blood. Hmmmm strange eh?


----------



## MissyMarie

Hi Girls

Today Im on CD40 8DPO basing my withdrawal bleed as my AF. No other AF as yet. According to FF Im due AF 6 July. What do you girls mean when you say you are looking for symptoms?


----------



## Gemie

MissyMarie said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Today Im on CD40 8DPO basing my withdrawal bleed as my AF. No other AF as yet. According to FF Im due AF 6 July. What do you girls mean when you say you are looking for symptoms?

Symptoms of being knocked up lol
Sore/fuller darker bbs,
spotting (implantation)
sickness
dizziness
sore throat
af type pains/cramps
wind!
bloating
etc

^can all be early preggie symptoms but are also af symptoms lol... just gives hyou something to do in the 2ww! x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well girls, 2 days late today. Last night my boobs seemed soooo full and heavy, great sign but this morning they seem fairly normal! So who knows. I cant remember when i started with symptoms if at all with ds. Trying my hardest to wait until next monday to test again!! x


----------



## Gemie

Oooh good luck Elmo! xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Gemie are you in your 2ww yet? Still no sign of af but i think i might be feeling some mild cramps now :( we'll see! x


----------



## Gemie

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Gemie are you in your 2ww yet? Still no sign of af but i think i might be feeling some mild cramps now :( we'll see! x

Yeah I am. I ov'd Sat/Sun as I had a blazing positiv opk on Sat and some pretty strong ov pains. I'm symptom spotting already :haha:

Hope something happens for you soon. x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi

Sorry i've not been on for ages!

So, ive been off cerazette for 15 days now, usual cramps, headaches blah blah blah. Today i have loads of ewcm :haha: what the hell does this actually mean, that af is due or i'm fertile??

I came off it last oct and af came 5 weeks after stopping & cycles were regular, cant remember getting this though. I was so stupid to go back on it in Feb!

Has anyone else had this so soon after stopping??

Lolly x
:dust:


----------



## betty14

peakydon said:


> Defo not pg. I've been a bit of a poas addict lately.
> 
> Just waitin for bloomin af after cezarette. Wondered what you all thought. I didnt think id be so happy to see a bit of blood. Hmmmm strange eh?

sooooooo not strange think ill throw a welcome home party when she finally remembers where i am lol!!!

x x x


----------



## betty14

Lollylou said:


> So, ive been off cerazette for 15 days now, usual cramps, headaches blah blah blah. Today i have loads of ewcm :haha: what the hell does this actually mean, that af is due or i'm fertile??
> 
> I came off it last oct and af came 5 weeks after stopping & cycles were regular, cant remember getting this though. I was so stupid to go back on it in Feb!
> 
> Has anyone else had this so soon after stopping??
> 
> Lolly x
> :dust:

Yep i have had this LOADS!!! as well as the rest of symptons etc....

but still no af and im not pg either so who knows what it means hee hee:dohh:

x x x


----------



## Gemie

Do you use opk's lolly??


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

I came off cerazette 2 weeks ago today and omg i feel rough.
Headaches, tiredness, cramps, sore boobs - oh the list is endless.
Where is af - no sign yet
before i was on the pill i was so regular 

I take it we are all feeling like this

So nice to find this thread

xxx


----------



## Gemie

angie79 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I came off cerazette 2 weeks ago today and omg i feel rough.
> Headaches, tiredness, cramps, sore boobs - oh the list is endless.
> Where is af - no sign yet
> before i was on the pill i was so regular
> 
> I take it we are all feeling like this
> 
> So nice to find this thread
> 
> xxx

Don't worry hun it'll come! It took mine 7 weeks and can go right back to regular if you're lucky :) Can take a few months to appear. x


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> I came off cerazette 2 weeks ago today and omg i feel rough.
> Headaches, tiredness, cramps, sore boobs - oh the list is endless.
> Where is af - no sign yet
> before i was on the pill i was so regular
> 
> I take it we are all feeling like this
> 
> So nice to find this thread
> 
> xxx
> 
> Don't worry hun it'll come! It took mine 7 weeks and can go right back to regular if you're lucky :) Can take a few months to appear. xClick to expand...

hi gemie its hard to believe i'm almost coming to the end of my first proper cycle


----------



## angie79

Gemie said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> I came off cerazette 2 weeks ago today and omg i feel rough.
> Headaches, tiredness, cramps, sore boobs - oh the list is endless.
> Where is af - no sign yet
> before i was on the pill i was so regular
> 
> I take it we are all feeling like this
> 
> So nice to find this thread
> 
> xxx
> 
> Don't worry hun it'll come! It took mine 7 weeks and can go right back to regular if you're lucky :) Can take a few months to appear. xClick to expand...


I hope so - naughty body giving off pg symptoms 
A waiting game - tik tock


xxx


----------



## Gemie

@Donna OMG I know! It's going pretty quick and I hate this 2ww malarkey I'm only 3dpo! grrr


----------



## Gemie

angie79 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> I came off cerazette 2 weeks ago today and omg i feel rough.
> Headaches, tiredness, cramps, sore boobs - oh the list is endless.
> Where is af - no sign yet
> before i was on the pill i was so regular
> 
> I take it we are all feeling like this
> 
> So nice to find this thread
> 
> xxx
> 
> Don't worry hun it'll come! It took mine 7 weeks and can go right back to regular if you're lucky :) Can take a few months to appear. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so - naughty body giving off pg symptoms
> A waiting game - tik tock
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

ergh! I know... if you're not patient (like me!) it's a bloody nightmare. I convinced myself I was pregnant lol


----------



## mamadonna

well mines flown over i'm sure yours will too,i think its maybe because ff didnt show i had o till i was 4/5 dpo so that kinda help time fly a little


----------



## Gemie

Ah yeah it would do! When you testing hun?


----------



## angie79

ha ha yeah i did until today when i pulled myself together

xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> Ah yeah it would do! When you testing hun?

well i'm gonna try and hang on as long as i possibly can,i'm really gonna try and hang on till sun,easier said than done mind you!!if my temp keep rising i might not be able to resist temptation


----------



## Gemie

Ooooh good luck! How exciting though :) I don't know how people don't go insane doing this month after month lol


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> Ooooh good luck! How exciting though :) I don't know how people don't go insane doing this month after month lol

i kno bless them,that could be me in a few months,anyway catch up with you tomorrow gonna spend some time with my beloved nite all:winkwink:


----------



## pink23

hi :wave: can i join?
Im not coming off this pill until december but worried it will take forever for af to turn up. Fx'd it doens take to long.


----------



## Gemie

Well and me... who knows eh :-/
Good night chick x


----------



## Gemie

Hi and welcome Pink23! x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Gemie

Yeah ive been using clear blue ovulation tests everyday since i stopped cerazette, on day 16 now so i wasn't really expecting any to be positive, was reading that you get ewcm either before af or ovulation but god knows, we'll wait and see lol!

I'm not overly stressed this time as i know when i came off it last year everything went back to normal after 5 weeks and was ovulating every month

Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Welcome Pink23 :flower:

Lolly x


----------



## MissyMarie

Just reading all of the posts since my last one and have a couple of questions.

LollyLou - you said that you are ovulating every month. Does this mean thats its possible not to ovulate every month??? How is that???

Also, some of you girls seem to have taken ages to get your AF. Mine still hasnt come. Does it have to come or can you still get pregnant?


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Missymarie!

Sorry for that, i honestly dont know if you can miss some months ovulation, what i was meaning was when i stopped it in October everything came back as normal, af after 5 weeks then using opk's and i was ovulating every month too.

You can get pregnant without having af after cerazette, i think ideally your meant to wait for af but there has been alot of people ive spoke to on here that have got pregnant before there first af and have had perfectly fine pregnancies! 

The way im thinking is everyone is different, everyone will have different experiences, i was totally obsessed last year when i stopped, reading everything i could about cerazette, and it was all i thought about all the time lol! We only tried for 1 month & due to family problems & the timing being not right i decided to go back on it, this time (hopefully) im gonna be a bit more chilled out, i know it will happen when the time is right!


Lolly x


----------



## MissyMarie

Thanks Lollylou

Fingers crossed for you 

Marie x


----------



## Gemie

Yeah it is possible not to ovulate every month, especially if you're irregular. x


----------



## VikkiD

I came off cerazette just over a week ago now, i had spotting for about 5 days, and today i had like a pinky thick discharge only been on cerazette for 3 months and i was on microgynon for over 7 years.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello everyone, welcome to the new ladies!

4 days late today, last BFN was day af was due. Feeling very tempted again but i still feel deep down that it will be negative. I just want to know one way or another so i can start getting prepared for AF coming!! Will let you know the outcome if i test tomorrow! x


----------



## Gemie

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Hello everyone, welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> 4 days late today, last BFN was day af was due. Feeling very tempted again but i still feel deep down that it will be negative. I just want to know one way or another so i can start getting prepared for AF coming!! Will let you know the outcome if i test tomorrow! x

I really hope it's good news hun! :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thank you :) I just ordered 25 pregnancy tests (10miu, so really sensitive) for under a fiver! Oh and also 50 ovulation strips that were even cheaper in case af does come!! I got them from amazon. When is your test date Gemie or are you just going to see how you feel? x


----------



## betty14

Welcome to the new ladies... :hi:

comforting to know that there are people in the same boat and we can keep each other going through the tough bits eh!!!

fx'ed for :bfp: all round!!!

x x x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Is everyone feeling confident?? 

I just read something that i liked, think it should be our mantra!

"Stay positive and you'll get your positive!" x


----------



## betty14

i like that...

think keeping stress levels down and positivity up will def help!!

x x x


----------



## Gemie

Ooooh I LOVE it!! Thanks for sharing :) xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Cant wait for these tests to arrive! Tick tock tick tock :s xx


----------



## Gemie

Sorry elmo I missed your post!
Good bargain on the opk and hpt's :thumbup: 
I'm not sure abot testing yet :shrug: I'm going to be so tempted I know. I think I'm due on the 12 and I have 20 hpt in my draw so you just KNOW the curiosity will kill me lol
I'm not sure if I'm having symptoms or just hoping they are LOL where I know it's much too early for symptoms yet. I just ant it soooo much!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

BFN :( It wasnt 1st morning urine, but still, at 10miu i think they would have picked it up anyway. I just want BFP or AF one of the 2 pleeeeease xx


----------



## Gemie

:hugs: It will hapen soon hun..hang in there!


----------



## angie79

:cry: when will all these symptoms go away - how long did it take you girls to feel normal. 
Still no af - coming upto 3 weeks now - that doesnt bother me its more the cramping and tiredness

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Angie79

Im the same, 3 weeks 2mor since i stopped cerazette. I actually feel totally fine. Had some cramps & headaches in the first 2 weeks but i feel great now.
Ive been using clear blue digital ov sticks everyday since i stopped & no smiley faces yet. Last time i stopped cerazette it took 5 weeks to get af again so im not too worried.

Its so annoying having to wait! I was soooooo stupid to go back on it :dohh:

Never mind, hopefully get my BFP at some point this year!

Lolly x


----------



## xSuzx

Heya girls :) 

Have any of you got, or did u have, a constant lower abdomen ache/cramp that hurts more when you press your lower tummy or when you go for a wee?? I stopped Cerazette 2 weeks ago and this pain has been there almost constantly for about a week now! :( 

xx


----------



## angie79

xSuzx said:


> Heya girls :)
> 
> Have any of you got, or did u have, a constant lower abdomen ache/cramp that hurts more when you press your lower tummy or when you go for a wee?? I stopped Cerazette 2 weeks ago and this pain has been there almost constantly for about a week now! :(
> 
> xx

Oh hun yeah i do - i stopped 3 weeks ago and the cramping is horrible and gets worse when i wee - i was beginning to think i was the only one who has this. Getting so fed up too :hugs:

xxx


----------



## betty14

i was getting this and went to docs but i was still on cerazette at this point :shrug:..... had various tests for infection which were all clear so i would go to the docs and get uti or other infections ruled out, also you can ask the doc about the pain!

hope this helps :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## xSuzx

Thanks girls! Was starting to think something was wrong! Have doctors appointment but its not for another week yet. xxx


----------



## angie79

woo hoo got a poss on a opk this morning - my body is not broken :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

angie79 said:


> woo hoo got a poss on a opk this morning - my body is not broken :happydance:
> 
> xxx

Excellent! Congrats :thumbup:

I think i spoke too soon the other day when i said i felt great :dohh:
I feel AWFUL! thats me 22 days after stopping cerazette now & oh my god its horrendous! Keep thinking i'm gonna be sick at work, soooooo tired but only the occasional cramp nothing too bad with that, the tiredness & nausea its doing my head in! Not even had 1 positive opk either :cry: i just wish af would hurry up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hows everyone else doing??


Lolly x


----------



## angie79

Lollylou said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> woo hoo got a poss on a opk this morning - my body is not broken :happydance:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Excellent! Congrats :thumbup:
> 
> I think i spoke too soon the other day when i said i felt great :dohh:
> I feel AWFUL! thats me 22 days after stopping cerazette now & oh my god its horrendous! Keep thinking i'm gonna be sick at work, soooooo tired but only the occasional cramp nothing too bad with that, the tiredness & nausea its doing my head in! Not even had 1 positive opk either :cry: i just wish af would hurry up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hows everyone else doing??
> 
> 
> Lolly xClick to expand...

That is exactly how i felt yesterday - i thought i was going to pass out :sick:
I'm on day 21 today and feel loads better but i wont talk too soon either :haha:
I thought i was oving because when i do i get so hot nothing can cool me down and last night i was sticking to the sofa and today i feel cooler.

Hope you feel better real soon hun - try and take it as easy as possible :hugs:

xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Great news about the opk angi!

Lolly have you thought about the possibility that you could already be pregnant? I got pregnant straight after coming off cerrazette with ds? Maybe you should do a test to rule it out. After all people miss one pill and get pregnant so anything is possible!

Well this is the 3 week wait for me now ladies, im 9 days late and no af - so annoying, i'll be so bloody mad at my body if im on for my holiday on the 19th as were only going for 4 nights as it is :( x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi guys,

Yeah Elmo i done a test yesterday lol :bfn:

Ive not even ovulated, im doing clear blue digital every day.

I just wish af would come! I really really dont want to get obsessed with this but its starting to happen already! Im getting so pd off that im not ovulating, ive just turned 29 so ive got loads of time but you know that way when you want something & you WANT IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Well thats me! 

Im panicking now that im never gonna ovulate which is stupid as its only been 3 weeks! AAAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH im normally super chilled out whats happening to me!

HHHHHEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPP! :haha:


Lolly x


----------



## angie79

ohhh lolly it will happen your body just needs to go throught the motions. :hugs:

No af yet but tbh i'm not expecting it until around the 19th if the opk was correct - I feel better in myself - still a bit crampy and sore boobs but thats about it.

xxx


----------



## Gemie

Lolly I know how frustrating it is but you WILL ovulate! it's still early days for you and if I were you I'd just use the cheapie opk's b/c I bet you're spending a fortune in cb ones?! Use the cb ones when you're in more of a regular cycle.
As you know it took my period 7 weeks and from what I've read thats about normal so hang in there sweet! xx


----------



## birdieboo

Hi ladies,

I was just wondering if any of you had incredibly painful nipples as a symptom of coming off BCP. I've had spots & cramps for a while, but the sore nipples only started a few days ago. It's making me really fed up as even wearing my bra is uncomfortable. I came off microgynon 3 weeks ago (on CD18 now counting from 1st day of withdrawal bleed).

I hope you don't mind me hijacking your thread - I thought you'd be the best people to ask!

X


----------



## Gemie

birdieboo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you had incredibly painful nipples as a symptom of coming off BCP. I've had spots & cramps for a while, but the sore nipples only started a few days ago. It's making me really fed up as even wearing my bra is uncomfortable. I came off microgynon 3 weeks ago (on CD18 now counting from 1st day of withdrawal bleed).
> 
> I hope you don't mind me hijacking your thread - I thought you'd be the best people to ask!
> 
> X

Absolutely!! for about a week :( 
It's all incredibly normal to feel sore nipples etc after coming off bcp. x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi birdieboo :hi:

Ive not had sore nipples this time coming off pill (well so far i've not) but i do remember having it last time. Ive not even had sore boobs! I dunno why my symptoms are so different this time! Ive got bad nausea, really bad tiredness & generally feeling crap but not even had much cramping. 

Angie & Gemie, I know im so impatient lol i'm a nightmare :haha: I just wish af would show so i can get some kinda indication things are moving in the right direction, Your right about the clear blue ov tests tho Gemie they are a fortune so i'll buy some cheapie ones for now. On friday i done a clear blue & didnt get a smiley face but when i took the stick out i swear to god both lines were sooooo dark :wacko: I dont understand?! Im defo not preggers as ive done a test lol. I need to learn to chill out a bit.

Everywhere i look i see pregnant people!


Hope everyone is well and hopefully we'll have another :bfp: in the thread soon! Anyone feeling positive??? Nearly testing??



Lolly x
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Gemie

Lollylou said:


> Hi birdieboo :hi:
> 
> Ive not had sore nipples this time coming off pill (well so far i've not) but i do remember having it last time. Ive not even had sore boobs! I dunno why my symptoms are so different this time! Ive got bad nausea, really bad tiredness & generally feeling crap but not even had much cramping.
> 
> Angie & Gemie, I know im so impatient lol i'm a nightmare :haha: I just wish af would show so i can get some kinda indication things are moving in the right direction, Your right about the clear blue ov tests tho Gemie they are a fortune so i'll buy some cheapie ones for now. On friday i done a clear blue & didnt get a smiley face but when i took the stick out i swear to god both lines were sooooo dark :wacko: I dont understand?! Im defo not preggers as ive done a test lol. I need to learn to chill out a bit.
> 
> Everywhere i look i see pregnant people!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well and hopefully we'll have another :bfp: in the thread soon! Anyone feeling positive??? Nearly testing??
> 
> 
> 
> Lolly x
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Can totally sympathise sweet, it's so hard but you're not alone!!

I'm now 11dpo but I don't feel too confident about things :-/... we'll see. x


----------



## angie79

I have sore boobs but tbh its not too bad but i do notice it if i brush past something.
Even tho i did a opk and it was poss i will be testing on sunday to be sure and then that will be it - A waiting game until af comes


xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Lollylou how the hell do you afford so many cb digitals! lol and also bare in mind that they are not sensitive, in fact they are alot less sensitive than other tests and tend to take a week or longer to pick up a BFP that the other tests! I got 25 tests from amazon for under a fiver!

Oh and yea i def had sore nips for about a week!

and finally, grand announcment....No its not a BFP but AF finally came and im actually quite pleased to be honest! This means i wont be on af on my hols :) xx


----------



## VikkiD

So glad i have found this thread :) I came off Cerazette on the 20th June I had 5 days of really light spotting and have felt really rough for about 2 weeks i feel a bit better today but have such sore boobs hoping my body gets back to normal soon. I have also found a small lump well tiny in my left breast the doctor said its doesnt seem like anything bad so wait until my next period and if its not gone to go back.


----------



## Lollylou

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Lollylou how the hell do you afford so many cb digitals! lol and also bare in mind that they are not sensitive, in fact they are alot less sensitive than other tests and tend to take a week or longer to pick up a BFP that the other tests! I got 25 tests from amazon for under a fiver!
> 
> Oh and yea i def had sore nips for about a week!
> 
> and finally, grand announcment....No its not a BFP but AF finally came and im actually quite pleased to be honest! This means i wont be on af on my hols :) xx

Haha Elmo no i mean the clear blue ov tests its 20 Pound a week so its not too bad, Im not doing a preggo test everyday. Tbh ive stopped doing them now, Im getting to obsessed with it so i'm just gonna wait till af arrives & then do a few ov tests when i think i may be ovulating. Thats great that af has arrived for you!!!!!!! How long did you wait??? Where you off to on holiday? Very jealous i'm not away till October:cry:




Lolly x


----------



## angie79

Day 24 - Still no af for me just sore boobs and weeing loads - so glad the bad cramps have gone and i just get a dull ache every now and then.
I feel better in general - so pleased the dizziness has gone.

Still going to test on sunday i think just to know - then i will awaiting the dreaded witch - but for once i think i will happy to see her - i may even make her dinner :haha:

Hope everyone is ok

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

VikkiD said:


> So glad i have found this thread :) I came off Cerazette on the 20th June I had 5 days of really light spotting and have felt really rough for about 2 weeks i feel a bit better today but have such sore boobs hoping my body gets back to normal soon. I have also found a small lump well tiny in my left breast the doctor said its doesnt seem like anything bad so wait until my next period and if its not gone to go back.

Hi VikkiD :hi:

I came off the week before you so we're kinda similar. I felt fine to begin with then felt AWFUL last week then now i feel great I have no idea whats going on! I dont even have any kind of cramps. Last time i came off it i got af after 5 weeks so hopefully it wont be long.

I hope the lump you found is ok, does the doctor think its related to coming off pill?


Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

angie79 said:


> Day 24 - Still no af for me just sore boobs and weeing loads - so glad the bad cramps have gone and i just get a dull ache every now and then.
> I feel better in general - so pleased the dizziness has gone.
> 
> Still going to test on sunday i think just to know - then i will awaiting the dreaded witch - but for once i think i will happy to see her - i may even make her dinner :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok
> 
> xxx

angie79 I'm day 25! Ive just posted to say im actually feeling good too!

I just wish af would hurry up its doing my head in now, desperate to get it over with so i can see if i ov next month as i didnt this month.


Good luck for testing on sunday :flower:



Lolly x


----------



## VikkiD

Lollylou said:


> VikkiD said:
> 
> 
> So glad i have found this thread :) I came off Cerazette on the 20th June I had 5 days of really light spotting and have felt really rough for about 2 weeks i feel a bit better today but have such sore boobs hoping my body gets back to normal soon. I have also found a small lump well tiny in my left breast the doctor said its doesnt seem like anything bad so wait until my next period and if its not gone to go back.
> 
> Hi VikkiD :hi:
> 
> I came off the week before you so we're kinda similar. I felt fine to begin with then felt AWFUL last week then now i feel great I have no idea whats going on! I dont even have any kind of cramps. Last time i came off it i got af after 5 weeks so hopefully it wont be long.
> 
> I hope the lump you found is ok, does the doctor think its related to coming off pill?
> 
> 
> Lolly xClick to expand...

Hi Lolly,

The doctor said he thought it was a piece of gristle, he said he didnt think it as related to coming off the pill just hoping it disappears as you cant help but worry.

This is my first time coming off the pill i was on microgynon for 7 years then the doctor changed me to cerazette for around 3 months as microgynon was causing me to have bad headaches, just the waiting drives you insane doesnt it? xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Im going to Barcelona with my OH for 4 nights and 5 days :) 

Just for info to our newcomers to the thread, 

I came off the pill on 31st May, had a very light bleed for about 5 days (think this was withdrawl bleed rather than af, cant be sure) and then it took me to CD 38 for Af to show up, and im so pleased because i wont be on for my hols! :) Iv also found coming off cerazette to create quite a few pregnancy symptoms so try not to read too much into them just in case your like me, as it makes the BFP a bit harder to take.

I had most noticably sore nipples
Slightly fuller breasts
VERY VERY VERY bloated and gassy alllll the time!!
Very tired and sluggish 

Think it just takes time for the hormones to settle down.

But on a good note i caught on with my ds straight after coming off cerazette 3 years ago so anything can happen :D XX


----------



## Lollylou

VickiD The waiting is a nightmare isn't it???!!!! Ive been kinda cramping tonight though so i change all the time, one minute in fine then the next i feel rubbish!
Aw well just have to keep positive & keep remembering it will be worth it in the end! Hopefully your wee lump will go away soon too.

Elmo, Your holiday sounds great, wish i was going away soon.Thats good news you caught so soon before, hopefully it will be the same this time!

Well ive got a big weekend this week, big party 2mor night so im going to get dolled up & enjoy a drink as you never know when we'll all get our BFP'S!


Enjoy the weekend!



Lolly x:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## VikkiD

Just a little update from me, i got my first proper period this morning after coming off the pill on the 20th June.


----------



## angie79

i'm so jealous vikki - no sign for me and bfn this morning - its all cool - at least i know i'm defanatly waiting for af now

xxx


----------



## VikkiD

angie79 said:


> i'm so jealous vikki - no sign for me and bfn this morning - its all cool - at least i know i'm defanatly waiting for af now
> 
> xxx

It as made me feel so rough, least i know my body is returning to normal now :) hope you gets yours soon :)


----------



## Lollylou

Hey Vikki thats great!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh i so wish it was me!!!!!!!! 4 weeks for me now since i stopped so hopefully not much longer longer till :witch: shows her face! 

A teeny bit of cramping today but nothing major. 


Come on :witch: Come get me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VikkiD

Lollylou said:


> Hey Vikki thats great!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh i so wish it was me!!!!!!!! 4 weeks for me now since i stopped so hopefully not much longer longer till :witch: shows her face!
> 
> A teeny bit of cramping today but nothing major.
> 
> 
> Come on :witch: Come get me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope she turns up soon for you, I cant believe how bad its made me feel this time round I felt like crap on saturday feeling better today though, I came off the pill June 20th had a withdrawal bleed the next day for a few days (light spotting) and then came on my period properly 10th July, so around 3 weeks it as taken. xxx


----------



## Gemie

I'm just checking in with you girls to give you a quick update.
After 7 weeks I got my first af after cerazette as you know and 24 days later I another one, so it would seem I'm back to normal (I hope)
The first one was agony and very heavy, so I thought this was how my periods were going to be from now (I hadn't had a 'real' period for 14 years!) But this second now hasn't been half as bad! No where near as much pain and defiantly not as heavy, so girls you can go back to normal relativity quickly after cerazette, it's not all horror stories :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello everyone how you doing?

CD 6 for me today, still got AF but its (tmi) "old" blood now. I have a question, when do i start to use my ovulation strips??

We go on hols a week today :) cant wait!! x


----------



## VikkiD

I am on cd3 today i havent had any bleeding today yet though but i have all the period pains still :huh:


----------



## VikkiD

Spoke to soon lol


----------



## Lollylou

Hi everyone!

God i have the worst cramps today! i Hope i go back to normal soon. Feel like im carrying a brick around in my stomach today! The bottom of my back is so sore thank god im on a day off today! 


Moan over! Lol! :haha:


Lolly xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Update? Any AF's arrived?

Gemie when do you test? x


----------



## Gemie

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Update? Any AF's arrived?
> 
> Gemie when do you test? x

Already out hun! On to PMA for an August bfp now! Using a CBFM now too so I hope this will move things a bit quicker :thumbup:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Iv always wondered what PMA means? And CBFM? Sorry your out hun! What CD you on now? Im going for August BFP too, Im on CD 7 today xx


----------



## Gemie

PMA = positive mental attitude
CBFM = clearblue fertility monitor.

Sorry your out hun :( You should come and join my August PMA thread!
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/367302-cd1-come-share-pma-august-bfp.html


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I will do! Thanks Gemie :) x


----------



## Lollylou

Hey!

Gemie, What exactly does the CBFM do? Is it easy to use? I'm guessing there is no point me getting one till af shows.

Cramps have totally vanished. Done a hpt just to be sure :haha: BFN LOL!

Day 30 today so hopefully not to much longer :flower:

Lolly x
:dust:


----------



## Gemie

It measures eastrogen and LH so it gives you a 6 day fertile period as a pose to the 12-36 hours of an opk.
It apparently raises your chances of conception by 89%.

You can't start it until the first day or up to cd 5 of your period. It then memorises your cycles and also you poas to back it up.
It's very simple to use :)

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblue-fertility-monitor.php


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

lolly you would be best getting one i think because you use alot of CB ovulation sticks dont you? For the money it would be well worth it for you xx


----------



## angie79

Nope - nothing to report here - still cramping every now and then but feeling aload better and got loads and loads more energy

xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dont loose hope hun i stopped pill on 31st may and just had proper period 7 days ago x


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks Gemie 

Yeah Elmo i think i will get one, at least it will be more reliable 


89% is amazing though isn't it?!

Not got much more to say, getting p'd off now day 31 & so over the cramps 



Lolly x
:dust:


----------



## VikkiD

Morning Lolly, I hope she turns up for you soon, I have a bad cold at the moment :( hoping it clears up for the weekend, OH wont come anywhere near me when I have a cold lol


----------



## Lollylou

Morning Vikki,

Aw i know i hope she turns up soon I'm getting SO impatient! I just want to start properly trying. Last time i stopped i got af after 34 days so maybe see her end of week (hopefully) 

Thats a shame you have the cold although im not surprised with the weather today! It's FREEZING! I'm in Edinburgh so there's no shock there lol we always have crap weather!


I'm going to give it a few months then get a CBFM we :sex: every other day anyway so i'll just see what happens. 


Hows everyone else doing today?



I'm off to work, very long day. 10 Till 9!




Lolly x


----------



## VikkiD

Thats a long day, hope it goes quick for you :) We have crap weather aswell today, I am in the midlands

My OH would like a July baby so at the moment we are NTNP kind of thing, however I would like to get pregnant now lol, with this being my first cycle off the pill I am not sure how long they are going to be.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Gooooooooooood Morning everyone :D How are you all? I dont have much to report, CD 8 for me, AF has totally gone thank goodness, only 5 more days to my hols :) Iv even got all the washing done, that was a mamoth task lol, got plenty of ironing to do though thats for sure, guess i should really be doing it right now lol x


----------



## VikkiD

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Gooooooooooood Morning everyone :D How are you all? I dont have much to report, CD 8 for me, AF has totally gone thank goodness, only 5 more days to my hols :) Iv even got all the washing done, that was a mamoth task lol, got plenty of ironing to do though thats for sure, guess i should really be doing it right now lol x

Morning, where are you off to on your holidays?? Good luck with the ironing its one thing I cant stand doing :)


----------



## mamadonna

morning,i'm back from work been to see my youngest nursery concert .. it was so sweet they were all dressed as pirates,i've got piles of ironing to do 2 so will have to get on with it at some point today!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Im going to barcelona :D cant wait!!! eeeeek!

Well thats it I AM off to do the ironing lol speak to you all soon xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning everyone!

Day 33 for me now & still no af. I'm so over the cramps & feeling like shit!!!

Elmo, have a great holiday! 

Everyone else have a good weekend! 


Lolly x


----------



## cloud9

lolly i am 10 days ahead of you - cd43 for me and still nothing! so crap! no idea if ive even ovulated.its the waiting thats so annoying! :coffee:
have a lovely weekend everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Lollylou

Hi cloud 9

Aw god thats a long time! Its really doing my head in now! Hope af turns up soon for us both!



Lolly x


----------



## angie79

Day 32 and :happydance: af is here. Woo hoo. I noticed yesterday the cramps and back ache were back but different they were just like I used to get before af so I had a feeling it was coming soon. Wonder if that means my opk was wrong as it was only 12 days ago.
Now the question now is do I treat this as a withdraw bleed and my next one as a proper one?

Xxx


----------



## Gemie

angie79 said:


> Day 32 and :happydance: af is here. Woo hoo. I noticed yesterday the cramps and back ache were back but different they were just like I used to get before af so I had a feeling it was coming soon. Wonder if that means my opk was wrong as it was only 12 days ago.
> Now the question now is do I treat this as a withdraw bleed and my next one as a proper one?
> 
> Xxx

woohoo! yay for af!

12 day LP is quite sufficient hun... mine is around 12 days too, so I would say you did ovulate when you thought.

Yes I'd treat it has proper af seeing as it's so long since you stopped the pill. I didn't have a bleed right away just an af 7 weeks later and it was af b/c I know I'd ovulated 12 days before :) x


----------



## Lollylou

Woo hoo Angie! :happydance:

Your soooooooo lucky wish it was me! 


Lolly x


----------



## angie79

I'm so pleased but want it to go away now :haha:

xxx


----------



## Wallflower

Hi,

Hope everyone is ok...I'm new to this site, sooo glad I found it, I don't feel so much of a freak now! I can't beleive the side affects of coming off the dreaded Cerazette!!!!!

A bit about me ( I will try to keep it short!)..

-I was on Cerazette for approx 3yrs & depot jab before that, didn't have periods on either (although had a couple inbetween changing over)

-Came off C in November '09 (on wedding day) to try and get my body in a 'cycle' b4 TTC so that's 8 months ago now..

- In December I had cramping pains so severe I thought perhaps it was something serious (ie. eptopic) so went to walk in centre, did test and was negative. Went to GP who said it was just my ovaries trying to kickstart after so long on the pill and that it could take upto 6months to get my period.

- Had really bad cramping pains on and off for the next 4 months and FINALLY got af at end of March/start of April (5 months after stopping the pill!) it was horrendous,painful and very heavy but was so glad of the 'release'!

-Had 2nd AF in May, looked like my cycle was nearly 40 days! (thought I was finally getting on track)

- Expected 3rd af in June, got all the pmt symptoms but af never came. This was when I started getting the rest of the symptoms everyone else seems to have had;the sick feeling, sore boobs,dizziness, bloated tummy...( I also get a wierd tingling feeling on my head, anone else had this?)

- I thought maybe I might have had af by now but still haven't and it's now 10 weeks since last one. I seem to have constant pmt, really really moody, really exhausted..and the sore boobs thing is just taking the biscuit now, it's really getting me down

-I did think I was pregnant when I mised in June and had the symptoms but wasn't and I have been doing tests almost every wkend since just 'incase'. Going to stop wasting my money now.

Any advice girls? I feel like I am going to explode soon!:cry: so sorry to rant on..
W:flower: x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Wallflower :flower:

Wow! Thats some awful time your having! Here's me complaining that i've not had af after 5 weeks stopping the dreaded pill.

I'm afraid i don't have any advice, all i can say that the doctors do say it can take a while for your body to get back to normal. I know how frustrated i am to get first af, as i keep thinking when it does return that's me automatically back to normal but thats not the case.

I can kinda understand what your feeling, i've had all the symptoms for 3 weeks now, sore heads, dizziness, back pain, nausea, stomach cramps the list goes on................


I know it's hard but you just have to keep positive, i see your status is "waiting to try" the good thing is that your doing all the right things now to get everything out your system.


Everyone has totally different experiences when coming off birth control, Just try to keep positive & hopefully everything will return to normal 




Lolly xx


----------



## Emz_number3

ok so im on cycle day 61...nads its taking its toll on me...BFN`s no AF ...im fed up of thinking about it and im scared the more i think and stress the less liking AF will come GRRR 
CM is totally confusing me..one day its dry the next its ewcm the next its creamy lotion like...i just dont think my body knows what its doing!!


----------



## Wallflower

Hi Lolly,
Thanks for replying. I hope your af doesn't take as long as mine did!! Are u TTC now or waiting till after af?
We said we'd TTC after Xmas but kind of NTNP at the min, doubt it will happen for a while anyway...but we wouldn't be upset if it did:flower:
I'm at GP's on Thurs so will see what he thinks to the missing af's..he'll prob say not to worry & it will take time like he did last time (while I was waiting 4 first af) but it's just crappy feeling hormonal all the time isn't it....and not *normal*
Emz have you had af yet since stopping? my cm is all over like yours too, you just can't listen to it can you :blush: 

Come on af's!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

W:flower: x


----------



## gertrude

I'll add my cerazette "story" in here as it might be of use (to someone LOL)

I came off it in April/May - a couple of days over 6 weeks for my first period (right back to how they used to be too, REALLY heavy)

then the last cycle was 25 days

so I have no idea what this one will be :shrug: but I feel like the cycle is back to normal :)

So hang in there! 

And let's be fair, it was a superb pill :D If I need to go back on the pill again I will be asking for cerazette! :happydance:


----------



## Lollylou

Emz_number3 said:


> ok so im on cycle day 61...nads its taking its toll on me...BFN`s no AF ...im fed up of thinking about it and im scared the more i think and stress the less liking AF will come GRRR
> CM is totally confusing me..one day its dry the next its ewcm the next its creamy lotion like...i just dont think my body knows what its doing!!

Emz

cycle day 61! God.

I know what you mean about cm though, it's all over the place!

its hard not to stress, i'm stressing too


Loly x


----------



## Lollylou

Wallflower said:


> Hi Lolly,
> Thanks for replying. I hope your af doesn't take as long as mine did!! Are u TTC now or waiting till after af?
> We said we'd TTC after Xmas but kind of NTNP at the min, doubt it will happen for a while anyway...but we wouldn't be upset if it did:flower:
> I'm at GP's on Thurs so will see what he thinks to the missing af's..he'll prob say not to worry & it will take time like he did last time (while I was waiting 4 first af) but it's just crappy feeling hormonal all the time isn't it....and not *normal*
> Emz have you had af yet since stopping? my cm is all over like yours too, you just can't listen to it can you :blush:
> 
> Come on af's!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> W:flower: x


Hey!


Well, i was going to ttc now but i've booked a holiday to Egypt in Ocotber & since my af is taking so long to come we've just agreed to wait a few months to kinda get myself regular again! At least that way i'll hopefully have had a few af's by then! & i would kinda like to get my BFP & tell everyone at Christmas so it's all good!


Good Luck at the docs!




Lolly x


----------



## Wallflower

Oooh Egypt loverrly! (sun, sea and BD lol)

They do say to wait and TTC after a few af's don't they so the Dr's can work out your due date better? and also so you know when you're ovulating...etc

I'll let you know what happens tomorrow :wacko:

W:flower: xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Wallflower said:


> Oooh Egypt loverrly! (sun, sea and BD lol)
> 
> They do say to wait and TTC after a few af's don't they so the Dr's can work out your due date better? and also so you know when you're ovulating...etc
> 
> I'll let you know what happens tomorrow :wacko:
> 
> W:flower: xxx

Hahahahah! Sun, see and BD! I hope not as i'm going with three of my friends!
Hubby is staying at home!!!! Always get away with the girls once a year!

Good luck 2mor!


Lolly x


----------



## Wallflower

ooops!:dohh: hahahahaha! 

How lovely a girlie break:wine:

Docs at 18.30......

W:flower:xxx


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

How is everyone

Af has now gone but omg i had every pms symptom going - from cramps to dizzines to sweating and sickness 
So glad it has finished - phew

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

41 days now & not even a hint of af :cry:


----------



## Wallflower

Hi girls,

Hope ur all ok.

Angie I hope your next af is not as nasty, sounds bad hun :(

I went to docs on Thurs, he said my ovaries are just very lazy after being on the pill for so long and it can take upto 1 year for cycle to return to 'normal'. He said he wouldn't worry unless I'd missed one for 4 months (it's 11 weeks now since last one!) Having blood tests on Mon to test my hormones....:cry:

W:flower:xxx


----------



## Wallflower

Lollylou said:


> 41 days now & not even a hint of af :cry:

poor Lolly, hope she comes soon for you :winkwink: xx


----------



## betty14

Hello Ladies...

sorry not posted for a while... 

just wanted to say that after 7 wks and 1 day :witch: finally came yay :happydance:

think this will prob be the ONLY one that i will be happy to get hee hee!!

seems like quite a few of us have taken 7 weeks eh...

xx xx xx


----------



## angie79

ohhh lolly it will come but dont wish it too too much cos mine was a killer and i would not wish all that on my worse enemy :haha:

Still got the dizzy spells a bit but getting better as the days go on - then it will happen around ov and then af again :growlmad: - i cant win

xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Helloooooooooo ladies!

IM BACK!! Holiday was perfect and i am now engaged :) :happydance:

Having a wedding to obsess over is a good way to take your mind off the baby making lol looks like its been fairly quiet on here while iv been away, where are you all?!!

CD 20 for me today, not that long till testing, though ideally i would like to wait til im a good few days late xx


----------



## Lollylou

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Helloooooooooo ladies!
> 
> IM BACK!! Holiday was perfect and i am now engaged :) :happydance:
> 
> Having a wedding to obsess over is a good way to take your mind off the baby making lol looks like its been fairly quiet on here while iv been away, where are you all?!!
> 
> CD 20 for me today, not that long till testing, though ideally i would like to wait til im a good few days late xx

Hey! CONGRATS! EXCELLENT NEWS!

A wedding is the perfect way to occupy your mind!

Wallflower, Hopefully the hospital appointment will bring some positive news :flower:

44 days since i stopped Cerazette & I'm slowly started to get seriously over it now!


Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Still no sign of AF then lolly? :(

Im on CD 22 today so in theory not long til testing but as last cycle was 38 days, do i have to wait longer to get a positive if there is one to be had? xx


----------



## betty14

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> looks like its been fairly quiet on here while iv been away, where are you all?!!

i thought the same thing....

i posted a few days ago and i seem to have been ignored... not sure why...!:shrug:

congratulations on the engagement. how exciting :o)!!!!
x x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks Betty :) im so excited to be wedding planning! Turns out the dress iv fallen in love with is around 4000 lol so that wont be happening!! :nope:

Where are you at with your cycle betty? Are you waiting for AF stil from coming off the pill or are you mid cycle? Im on CD23 second cycle since stopping cerazette. Not majorly long for me to wait to test! Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Guys! 

Sorry for ignoring :flower:

So it will be 7 weeks soon that i stopped cerazette & still nothing so it can't be far away now surely lol?!

How is everyone?

Elmo, it's so exciting planning a wedding isn't it??! I loved it! I could look at wedding stuff all day, its so exciting! 

Well i have cramps and very sore boobs so for gods sake this better be af coming!


Pretty please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Lolly x
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Are you using any contraception at the moment lolly?? If not then keep testing too because you can get pregnant without even having had the period! xx


----------



## betty14

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Thanks Betty :) im so excited to be wedding planning! Turns out the dress iv fallen in love with is around 4000 lol so that wont be happening!! :nope:
> 
> Where are you at with your cycle betty? Are you waiting for AF stil from coming off the pill or are you mid cycle? Im on CD23 second cycle since stopping cerazette. Not majorly long for me to wait to test! Fingers crossed! xx

 Elmo, i got af on friday :happydance: exactly 7 weeks 1 day after stopping cerazette, man have i known it was here tho! im still bleeding lightly so waiting for it to stop but i guess im CD 7 right? not that it matters as my OH is working away this month so wont be doing any BD'ing :wacko:

Lolly,

hang in there she will come to ya, it would seem most of us ex cerazetters have been 7 weeks ish... 

its just nice to know im not broken as it took me 18mths to get any kind of period after depo jab so was worried same thing would happen with cerazette so its a big PHEWWWW from me :thumbup:

Elmo, dont worry about the dress another more affordable one will come to ya, i always think if something is meant to be it will be! the dress i got married in was nothing like the one i fell in love with in fact the one i loved looked awful on me lol!!!

x x x x


----------



## LauraJaneW123

Hi girls I'm new to this (and forums in general) but I just wanted to share my advenure so far...

I came off Cerazette after being on it for over 2 years without AF for all that time... at first I thought oh it will just take a couple of weeks and Ill be fine. Then I started getting the usual aches and pains etc... then they went.

I started to think hmmm whats going on and looked to the net for any advice I could.. thats when the horror stories started flowing.. unfortunately 6 weeks later and stories were the only thing flowing for me :(

I thought maybe it's cos I'm overweight or something is wrong, but after a trip to the doctors, bfn's and a few blood tests later - I was fine but still no AF.

Then exactly 9 weeks to the day my monthly "friend" appeared at long last, although I remembered how I havent missed going through that for 2 years!

This is just a little bit of hope to everyone who is going through the same thing... I hope it cheers you up amongst the stories of the dreaded cerazette!

Also I can concentrate on the fun part of ttc now!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

You'll be able to get cracking next month then Betty :) and thanks regarding the dress, your right, i'll find something much cheaper thats just right for me and as much as i want to look beautiful, i know Ben will love me no matter what im wearing :D X

Hi Laura Jane! Welcome! Im sure you wont have had time to read our whole thread so i'll just let you know that i was on cerazette for years and then came off it only to get pregnant with ds straight away :) This time around i stopped taking it on the 31st May the same day i was having a bit of a break through bleed which lasted for 5 days then 38 days later i had my next period and right now im on CD 24 second month of TTC, not too long to wait until testing, i hope this month is my month! xx


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks Elmo & Betty :flower:

Yeah I've done tests & there negative, i just want to try & get back to normal, I'm off to Egypt on 4th October so we're just gonna start trying when i get back would love to tell everyone at Christmas i was expecting or it would be a great way to start next year! 

So have you set a date for the big day Elmo????

Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Laura Jane :flower:

Welcome to the thread!

Wow, 9 weeks! You must have been going out your mind!

I'm hopefully getting af soon, hitting the 7 week mark on Monday, Thing is I'll be on here complaining when i get it lol at how sore & annoying it is!

Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Lets hope you dont get it while your on your hols lolly! We havent set a date yet as much as we want to, we need to work out how much it is going to cost so we know how far away we have to make it! xx


----------



## Lollylou

AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH


I'M OVULATING!!!!!!!!!!!



Just done a clear blue ov test as had TONS os ewcm & cramps and i got a smiley face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!




Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Are you gunna BD then lolly or still waiting til after hols? xx


----------



## betty14

Lollylou said:


> AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> I'M OVULATING!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

brill news!!!

i second elmos Q are you waiting or ar ya gonna try now??

Elmo, we sure will get cracking next month... its kinda good he will not be here for this month as i will kinda have some idea if im back to 'normal'!

i will opk this month to see if i can work out where i am hee hee!

welcome laura Jane, 

its good to find ppl who have been floating in the same boat eh!! you will love it here :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Okay 


So I'm really looking forward to going to Egypt with the girls but we did :sex:yesterday lol! :haha:

From reading all the posts on here i just assume its gonna take ages anyway so just thought we'd get started, if it happens it happens. couldn't resist when got that smiley face yesterday! Quite weird though, 7 weeks off Cerazette no af but ovulated yesterday? Must mean i'll get first af roughly 9 weeks after stopping!

Aw well we'll just see what happens!


Where is everyone in there cycle???


Hardly anyone on here now, Where is everyone??






Lolly xx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LauraJaneW123

Great news Lolly! and yeah i was going mental, but not even one full day of af and i was complaining about how i hated it! typical lol!

im on CD9 i think? im not very good at this lol

ps Congrats Elmo!!


----------



## Lollylou

So i got my smiley face on clear blue digital ovulation test on Friday, Wow, I'm DREADING af coming as i have been so ill just with blooming ovulating, I'm going to have the worst af ever i think when it comes in a few weeks!

Felt fine on Friday when i ovulated, Saturday couldn't lift my head off the pillow as i was so dizzy & today I'm exhausted & have started spotting which are all signs of ovulation.

God, i can never remember this before i was on birth control but i suppose it has been a while, has this happened to anyone 1 else? Didn't really expect to feel like this with just ovulating?


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

hi lolly,

everyone seems to be suffering with the first af off cerazette... mine was super painful for about 4-5 days:cry: i know i ovulated about 12-14 days before my first af which must be a good sign of things getting back to normal!

so with that in mind i would imagine you will get af around 9 weeks :happydance:

im CD 10 today, same as Laurajane i have just noticed :thumbup: 

fingers crossed it doesnt take us all very long t get our :bfp:

x x x


----------



## Gemie

Hi girls!

My first af was very painful after cerazette :cry: so much so I was scared of it coming the month after! I literally cried with the pain.

BUT thankfully it was only that one and af has been how it always used to be pre pill days. :)

Don't fret girls it all works it's self out. The body is a wonderful thing! xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Lolly - you wont even get 1st AF if you catch on this time!! ;)

Dont worry girls my AF was fine after coming off the pill, i didnt have any pains and it wasnt heavy :)

So....CD 27 for me today, i got BFN on my internet cheapies on friday and sat but was sick when brushing my teeth 2 days in a row and have gone off my food. Trying not to get my hopes up but i have bought a 1st response test which i will do on wednesday when af is one day late xx


----------



## Lollylou

Oooooooh Elmo, That sounds very promising!


You must be excited! Don't think i'll catch this time as only had sex once on Friday, I know thats all it takes but just gotta feeling!

Yeah i remember my first af last year Gemie when i came off it, it was horrendous! Not looking forward to this at all! When its due Ive got a weekend away planned with my friends, Typical!

Betty, how long have you been off it altogether? Totally dreading 2 weeks time!
Been in so much pain with ovulation!


Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

I'm in agony!

How can i still be in pain 3dpo! I have really bad shooting pains in my right hip & my boobs are killing me! & I'm spotting!

Do you think it's just from my first ovulation? 

It's so sore :cry:


Lolly x


----------



## Gemie

I don't know Lolly :( I do get ov pain but it's more like an on and off stitch that won't go away., I get it for about 3 days. I don't think it's right that you should be in agony though :wacko:


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

Just catching up

woo hoo lolly :happydance: so pleased to hear your ov'ing - my first ov i was so ill for days after - sick, dizzy, hot sore boobs - the lot. Hope you feel better :hugs:
How is everyone else

xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi everyone Lolly how are you this morning, feeling any better??

Well im gutted. BFN this morning so im now waiting for AF. I really hope its not a ten day cycle like last month. xx


----------



## Lollylou

Elmo

I dunno what the hell is going on! So, as you know, got a happy face on clear Blue Ovulation test on Friday, Would have thought af would come roughly about 2 weeks later, started spotting on Sunday night feel like shit & woke up this morning to proper red full flow! How can that be if i ovulated on Friday?

I'm not complaining much, lol just glad its finally here but wtf? I only ovd on Friday?


Hows everyone else?

Elmo when u testing again, whens af due?



Lolly


xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hmmm i dont know what to say really lolly im not sure how that would work, thats a very very short luteal phase isnt it....no explanation im afraid hun. But at least it explains the agony you have been in and hurrah the witch is finally here for you!! So you can get track of your cycles ready for ttc after your girls holiday :)

Im not testing again, i know there is no point but i am quite excited because i just ordered a clear blue fertility monitor!! My friend tried ttc for 6 months and got pregnant her 1st month of using it! There are so many great reviews about it, iv been reading about it this morning and couldnt resist buying one! Very expensive though :s xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

AF is due today hun x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

....but last cycle was 38 days so i could have another ten days to wait!! x


----------



## betty14

Lollylou said:


> Betty, how long have you been off it altogether?

i have been off about 9 weeks now it was exactly 7 weeks 1 day after stopping i got af!

Soooo glad to hear you got af Lolly but weird how you got a pos opk few days before eh! our bodies sure are odd but like gemie said they are also wonderful and all will straighten out in the end...

cant believe i am close to ov time again already.... where does the time go...?:shrug:

sorry to hear you got BFN Elmo... if af doesnt show will you test again?

Hello Angie, im good ta and l just wanted to say hello to ya :wave:

x x x x


----------



## Gemie

I read that OPKs can pick up af coming so maybe thats why you got a pos lolly


----------



## mamadonna

it did for me gemie when my first af came after stopping cerazette an opk was pos


----------



## Gemie

Yeah I heard that :thumbup:


----------



## Lollylou

OK, so now it makes sense!

I got a pos opk as it sensed my af was coming?

My af has not actually been to bad, The pains before it came was way worse!
Just totally SHATTERED!

So i just hope now i don't have af when i go to Egypt lol! Its a bit off yet, don't go till 4th Oct! Then when i get back hopefully we'll get that BFP! Would love so much to tell my family at Christmas!

Any updates from anyone?


Lolly x:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## betty14

Glad to hear your af not been to bad Lolly:thumbup:

i dont have much to update but i will update anyway lol... im CD 13 today and i have a little EWCM today but nothing major but its all good signs my cycle may well be straight back to normal eh!!

seems like we are all making great progress and its even better to have others to share with and confirm its all normal :happydance:

hope evryone is well 

x x xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hey ladies, not much to report, still no AF but like i say last month was a 38 days cycle, Betty if it doesnt come i will test again but only once i go past 38 days like last month!

Im waiting for my cbfm to come, i hope it gets here before the witch does!! xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Feeling much much better now! God, i can't believe how rough i felt at the weekend before af came! Not so bad now, should be gone by the weekend thank god!

Will be interesting to see when i get my next af, think i was about 5 weeks apart last time.

Oh well, off to work, mega long and busy day today!


Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning ladies AF got me today and im waiting in for my cbfm, so good news is that was only a 29 day Cycle :) x


----------



## Lollylou

Oh Thats a shame that stupid :witch: got you Elmo, but good that getting back into a cycle though :flower:

Aw i really hope i don't have af for going to egypt lol! So excited to get trying after i come back though! At least i can have a week of boozing lol before i get BFP!

Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yea it will be great lolly! So glad that i had mine before we went to barcelona and i had a good old drink while we were there  xx


----------



## gertrude

Well a little update, I've had 2 bleeds since stopping cerazette, and I got my BFP on Wednesday. Now just need it to stick!


----------



## Anna1982

well Im now on cerazette, took it wednesday, had unprotected wednesday, forgot it thursday all together
Im starting to think they arnt for me if I can even remember to take the damn thing!

Ive been reading through the thread and Im not sure about the side effects


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

gertrude said:


> Well a little update, I've had 2 bleeds since stopping cerazette, and I got my BFP on Wednesday. Now just need it to stick!

Congratulations hun :) thats great news, so pleased for you x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Bit confused Anna1982, so your not TTC? x


----------



## betty14

gertrude said:


> Well a little update, I've had 2 bleeds since stopping cerazette, and I got my BFP on Wednesday. Now just need it to stick!

wow thats fab news, congratulations :happydance:

you must be on :cloud9:

how many full cycles did you have?

x x x


----------



## Gemie

Just thought I'd let you all know. On the second cycle off cerazette we got our :bfp: this morning!
There is hope girls :) Good luck. xx


----------



## gertrude

Anna1982 said:


> Ive been reading through the thread and Im not sure about the side effects

I had no side effects, though with hindsight it did affect my sex drive. Although last year was a horrific year for me so I can't say it was def the cerazette

if I need the pill again I shall be asking for it again



betty14 said:


> how many full cycles did you have?
> 
> x x x

1 full one, not including the 6 weeks after I stopped taking it! first bleed 6 weeks, then a 25 day cycle, then BFP on wednesday

am worried it's not going to stick though :shrug:


----------



## Lollylou

Gemie said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know. On the second cycle off cerazette we got our :bfp: this morning!
> There is hope girls :) Good luck. xx

Gemie!!!!!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Thats great news!

You must be so so excited! I'm so happy for you!



Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

gertrude said:


> Well a little update, I've had 2 bleeds since stopping cerazette, and I got my BFP on Wednesday. Now just need it to stick!

Excellent news! Wow its all happening today!

You must be over the moon!

Lolly x


----------



## Anna1982

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Bit confused Anna1982, so your not TTC? x

Hiya
no we are going to give it a rest for a while and let my body recoup


----------



## Gemie

Lollylou said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd let you all know. On the second cycle off cerazette we got our :bfp: this morning!
> There is hope girls :) Good luck. xx
> 
> Gemie!!!!!!
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Thats great news!
> 
> You must be so so excited! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Lolly xClick to expand...

Thank you hunni! I'm in shock!

I hope it's you sooooon! :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Once again Gemie sooooooooooo happy for you :) x x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Anna1982 said:


> ElmoBumpToBe said:
> 
> 
> Bit confused Anna1982, so your not TTC? x
> 
> Hiya
> no we are going to give it a rest for a while and let my body recoupClick to expand...

Sorry chick i might have got this wrong but are you saying you have gone on cerazette while you stop ttc for a while? If you have then i must urge you not to!! Cerazetter really messes with most peoples cycles making it harder to conceive after coming off it, thats what our thread is about, do you follow me? Sorry if iv got it wrong and you just mean that you used to be on it before ttc conceive and are not taking a break but are not back on cerazette? x


----------



## Lollylou

Well what a busy day it's been today for baby and bump!

Over the moon for Gemie! Keeping popping in to check on us though!

Wonder who will be next?! 

Well I'm on cycle day 5 and af is away woo hoo! So tempted just to try this month but i really wanna go to Egypt too so I'm going to wait till i get back in October, seems like a lifetime away though! Please don't leave me here alone, all you girls will prob be long gone by then!!!!! :winkwink:

Hope everyone has a good weekend 


Lolly x


----------



## Gemie

Lollylou said:


> Well what a busy day it's been today for baby and bump!
> 
> Over the moon for Gemie! Keeping popping in to check on us though!
> 
> Wonder who will be next?!
> 
> Well I'm on cycle day 5 and af is away woo hoo! So tempted just to try this month but i really wanna go to Egypt too so I'm going to wait till i get back in October, seems like a lifetime away though! Please don't leave me here alone, all you girls will prob be long gone by then!!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend
> 
> 
> Lolly x

I will! you don't get rid of me that easily hun... I wanna take you all with me!

:dust: to you!


----------



## betty14

Gemie said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know. On the second cycle off cerazette we got our :bfp: this morning!
> There is hope girls :) Good luck. xx

OMG!! how fab is this news, congrats to you Gemie!!:happydance:

wonder how many more of us will fall quickly.....? :shrug:

so thats 2 ex- cerazetters with :bfp: is that right??

x x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Thats right Betty! & both second cycle!

Really does give you hope after all the negative stories :flower:

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

you are right lolly it does bring hope after all the horror...

we should keep track of who falls when, i see a pattern emerging...

1st :af: seems to be prodomanantly 7 weeks after stopping pill...

and now 2 :bfp: on second cycle... 

lets hope its not just a coincidence :happydance:

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Yeah thats a good idea, Mines was exactly 7 days after i stopped, Hopefully we all just have a couple of cycles then get our BFPS! Ooooooh its so exciting!
:flower: 

Betty, where about are you on your cycle? 


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

hey Lolly, 

i am CD 16 today, my OH is away atm so we have missed the opportunity this month:cry:, being apart has made him more excited about TTC because we have been talking alot about it so now im soooo happy that he is so excited about it too!!

how about you where abouts in your cycle are you??

its all soooooooo exciting i can hardly contain it hee hee especially with these lovely ladies getting their :bfp:!!!!!!

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

aw thats a shame you missed it this month :flower:

Yeah its very exciting isn't it?! We talk about it ALL the time, even what names we would pick lol! :haha:

I'm on cycle day 6, gonna just keep track of things these next 2 months and try in October, can't wait!!!!!


----------



## betty14

i know sucks a little but its good in a way as i will have an idea if my cycle will be back to some sort of normality if af comes when i expect her to...

we have been talking about names too and i think we have decided but we are gonna keep them secret for a while in case we change our minds :haha:

thats fab you will try in oct and by tracking for 2 mths you will be in tune and know whats happening sooooo well that you will catch that eggy :happydance:

x x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Heeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllloooooooooo!

Very quiet in here ladies! 

Hows everyone getting on?


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Not much going on my end... just waiting for af to visit ...or not depending if my cycle is back or not hee hee!!

will keep you updated as to what happens!!!

how about you Lolly??

x x x


----------



## topsy

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to say a big thank you for this thread, I have just read through it.

I`m on cerazette, have been for 21 months. I`m wtt and hopefully will be moving over to ttc in the middle of may next yr. I was unsure of when to come off the pill, was thinking about Christmas, but then I wondered if it was to soon. But think after reading this than I will keep to that, as then gives my body a chance to sort it`s self out. So thank you everyone for all the info.

Sending you all loads of baby dust. Take care xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hey Topsy your welcome, good luck when it comes to it and your welcome to stay with us, Lolly isnt trying just yet either :)

Hey girls, Actually if i remember rightly its 3 bfps as there was another one at the beginning of the thread!

How you all been? Its really quietened down in here, i think there might just be a few of us now! Dont know where they went!! Im CD 7 and using cbfm now. Cant wait to get back in the 2ww as stressful as it can be its all going to be so so so worth it xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Elmo & Betty!

Yeah i think its just us now :haha:

I'm good! Af was actually not that bad, it was the few days before it that was murder! & weeks till Egypt woo hoo! Ive got a big night out this Sat too with my friends so i cant wait!


Lolly x


----------



## Gemie

I'm still around to check how you girls are doing :hugs:

Can't wait to see your :bfp: announcements! xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Having a bit of a down day to be honest, i know we will only be going into 4th cycle if i dont get bfp this month but me and OH are already beginning to find it really tough. Were worrying, what if something is wrong :'( x


----------



## Lollylou

Aw Elmo :flower:

i know, it's rubbish sometimes, but you have to stay positive. Its not been that long, although i know it will seem like a lifetime to you both. Its hard when you want something really bad, but you just have to remember it will happen. If it doesn't happen this month just think of all the fun you will have next month trying!

We're putting it off for while, husband is setting up a new business & after a long chat we have decided to delay it until next summer. Just means my body will have fully recovered from cerazette! Also, im 30 in March so means we can go away on holiday again then! Think we maybe just rushed into this a bit & got carried away. I will still be popping in though, I'm addicted to this & want to see how everyone is getting on!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

aw Elmo, i know its an easy thing to say and a hard thing to do but try not to worry, i know ppl say it all the time and i woud feel the same as you but you know we are all here should you need to vent!! 

Gemie soooo glad you are sticking around to keep an eye, would be weird without ya seeing as you started this and got us all together!!

welcome Topsy, you are more than welcome to join us in the madness that is coming off cerazette lol!, as you will have seen it seems to not be to bad we have had 3 bfp's and most of us have had af about 7-8 weeks after stopping!

Lolly, glad you are excited about egypt, where abouts are you going? good luck with the starting of the new business! please dont leave us here stick around and chat with us :flower:

x x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Oh don't worry I'm not leaving! :flower:

I'm going to Sharm in October, Cant wait! If the business takes off i should be back here trying next Spring :happydance:

Welcome to Topsy! :flower:

Elmo, how you doing?

Hope you doing good Gemmie.


Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi girls, im fine now lol dont know what the problem was the other day!

I got a high yesterday and today on my cbfm :) so i hope peak is just around the corner!!

Lolly glad you are feeling happy and focused and waiting to ttc, and i hope you'll still pop by to see how were doing!

Its been very quiet in here, is anyone still out there??! x


----------



## pink23

Hi girls. hope your all ok.
Im not ttc yet but am on cerazette and hate it. I am off to docs tomorrow . Hoping to change this stupid pill. I hate it. its makes me so moody and i dont like the idea of having no af. Just hope when i switch it goes ok xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi!

Sorry I've not been in for a while!

Elmo, thats great! Exciting stuff! 

How's everyone doing???


Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I got my peak!! wohooo i got my peak!! :happydance: So excited to dtd tonight :p xx


----------



## pink23

got my fx'd for you elmo xx


----------



## Lollylou

AAArrrrrrggghhhhhh!

Elmo thats great! Very exciting!


Lolly x:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## betty14

woooop woop!

hope you had fun last night:winkwink: and finger crossed you are on your way to your BFP!!!:happydance:

x x x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi ladies! Yep i had 2 days of peak, and today it has gone down to high and not asked for a test, i had ovulation pains all day wednesday so i think that was the actual day. We have dtd every night and iv sat with my legs in the air for a long while afterwards lol, so i think we have done all we can!

Im now in the 2ww.....AGAIN lol x


----------



## Lollylou

Excellent! 2ww!

Oooooh how exciting! This could be it Elmo!



I have everything crossed!



Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I hope so lolly!! Thank you :)


----------



## Gemie

Good luck Elmo!! x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Gemie your EDD is my DF's birthday and his dads! x


----------



## Gemie

Awww it's a good date! :thumbup:


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

So, everything has changed AGAIN! 

Back to original plan of ttc after i come back from Egypt lol! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Everything has took faster than expected with husbands business so we're gonna go for it! 

I'm still due 2nd af since stopping cerazette, I'm on cd21 just now so we'll wait & see when it comes!

Should have another 2 af's before we ttc!


Woo hoo!





Lolly x


----------



## angie79

Hi girls how is everyone

I'm now on my 2nd af since coming off that pig of a pill and the hope of getting normal cycles again doesn't look like it's happening yet - first month was 32 days and then 2nd cycle was 36 days - I have 4 months to go until ttc so I hope it sorts out by then - sigh

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Angie

I was wondering how you were getting on! 

I'm sure af will be nice & settled in 4 months! A nice wee christmas surprise if you get your BFP in 4 months! 

Will be interesting to see how many days it will take me to get 2nd af :wacko:



Lolly xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello lovelys :) Lolly im so excited that your gunna ttc sooner! I cant wait to keep track of how things go, i hope i will have got my bfp by then!!

Here's how its gone for me since coming off it.

31st May Stopped taking pill, was already having bit of a bleed that day. Bleed lasted for 5 days so i counted it as af (looking back it probably wasnt)

7th July i got AF on CD 39.

5th August i got AF on CD 29 (looks like im on my way back to a normal cycle) and i ovulated exactlly when i "should" have for a normal cycle and i am now 5 days past ovulation with Af or bfp due on 1st September :)

Today iv got some very mild cramping like af or ovulation, i hope its a good sign!!! x


----------



## Lollylou

I'm so excited too!

Don't know when i ovulated this month as wasn't really paying attention. # weeks ago today got first af so I'm thinking maybe a week or 2 till next af. we're gonna really try next month & i'd be due the week after Egypt :happydance:

I'm really really excited this time now that everything is sorted!

fingers Crossed Elmo, hopefully the 1st will fly in :flower:

Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hiya ladies

So is 6-8 weeks the going rate for af after coming of the cerazette? i'm on week 3 and no sign of anything!! 

i'm so pleased that there are some sucess stories, wonderful news for those of you with BFP!

Jax xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It hasnt been that bad for some of us but i think thats about average hun yea! When i came off it in 07 i conceived my son in the 1st month :) so its not all bad and these bfps keep popping up! x


----------



## Cajadaem

Hi all

Found this thread thanks to ElmoBumpToBe.

I stopped taking Cerazette on the 10th of July and got my first proper period 4th August.
So in my first cycle after cerazette and ttc using cbfm.
On CD20 at the moment, still reading high, have not had a peak this month, but early days after the cerazette.

In my previous pregnancy i had been on the implanon implant for over 2 years, went onto Cerazette ahead of ttc. I finished that on the 19th of april that year, had my first proper period in beginning of the may, and i got my BFP in June, my little girl was born 25th feb. 

Fingers crossed to all tho, i've had no long term after effects of Cerazette.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Another succes story with cerazette! See its not all bad :)

I hope you get your bfp as quickly this time around hun :)

I was disapointed when it didnt happen straight away for us as it did when i got pregnant with my son but hey every pregnancy and lead up to it is different :) x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Thats also really good to hear Cajadaem, thanks for sharing your experiance. I was using the implanon implant for 3 years before the cerazette and was worried about the effect of that too! I hope you get your bfp as quickly this time too!!! :)

xx


----------



## betty14

welcome to the new ladies...

came on to update where im at and im excited to read the updates from you all:happydance: fab news that Lolly will be TTC again soon!! and Elmo is in the 2ww!!:happydance:

well AF 'should' have been here on friday but she is still AWOL... def not pg as OH was away the whole month from last AF :wacko: so not really sure whats going on... guess i just have to sit tight and wait for her to pu in an appearance... looks like im not gonna have the plain sailing i wanted huh:shrug:

hope everyone is well :flower:

x x x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Just gunna have to sit it out i guess hun, nothing else you can do, its so frustrating though isnt it! How many AF's have you had since coming off it i cant remember, are you waiting for your second? x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!


Welcome to all the new guys :flower:

I'm on cycle day 23 today, sitting tight for next af to arrive!

Wonder when she will arrive :wacko:

Stil hoping for my Christmas BFP!


Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

*UPDATE*

Looks like I'm in my first 2ww :happydance:

Just done a clearblue digi ov test & it came up with a smiley face! We :sex:the last 2 nights, i had no idea lol.

I'm on cycle day 23 which actually sounds about right as normally in the past my cycles have been 5 weeks, but, the the last time i got o positive i got my af the next lol so we'll wait & see. i dont feel like I'm gonna get af.


Do you think i should have sex tonight or have we done enough?

Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Definitly do it tonight too hun! You ovulate like the next day after you get a positive test i think! I would do it tonight too just to be sure :) Oooh this has all changed fast hasnt it! So exciting, were actually in our 2ww together! :)


----------



## JaxBlackmore

That's so exciting for you both! Fx'd for you xx

Just a waiting game for me, feel bloated, achy and look enormous today, i'm guessing thats just the come down from the cerazette :(


----------



## Lollylou

I know It's so exciting!

I'm not holding out to much hope to a get a BFP soon, these things just don't happen to me lol! It's just so good to know that everything is back to normal & that I'm ovulating again. I guess we'll know in 2 weeks time!

Elmo how many dpo are you? If i got a positive yesterday will i just take today as 1dpo or should i test again?

Jaxblackmore, It's just a waiting game. How long have you been off it? it took me 7 weeks to get first af. Thats me been off it 10 weeks altogether now. Were you on it for a long time?

Hope everyone else is good!



Lolly x
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

still have everything crossed for you LollyLou xx

3 weeks off it now, I was on it for over 2 years, implanon for 3 before that and Depo for 5 years before that again. No af for 10 years!!! Never thought i'd be begging for it to come back!! 

lots of :dust: to you all!

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

The first time i stopped cerazette i got af after 5 weeks so you might just have a few to go! 

I was on Depo too for about 5 years! Its the DEVIL!


I just get so confused with all this, who would've thought it'd be so hard to get pregnant! :haha:

So my clear Blue ov test is negative today, should that be the case, negative Monday 11am, Positive Tuesday 11am, Negative today??? :wacko:


Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Lolly you get a positive when you get your surge and you usually ovulate so many hours after your surge, i think its like 12 to 36 hours or something like that? so if i were you i would keep bd'ing and tomoro i would say that you are 1 - 2 dpo

Im saying i am 6 - 7 dpo but i really think i am 7 because i actually had ovulation pains on day 15.

If you play it on the low side i.e 1-2 days rather than 2-3 days then you know you are not testing too early when the time comes :) xx


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks Elmo :flower:

Oh well we'll wait & see, I'm so bloody impatient lol I'm gonna hate the 2ww but I'm really busy with work so hopefully that will keep me occupied! 

It's very quiet these days in here!

ANY NEW NEWBIES OUT THERE???????? DONT BE SCARED TO JOIN IN!

Not that I'm bored of you Elmo lol :haha::haha::haha: There just used to be loads of us & now just a couple. 

What can we chat about to kill time in 2ww............How about..........Names? have you thought about any you like??



Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Aw wow names!! Fun!! Yea lets get some convos going in here. There used to be a few of us didnt there and now there only seems to really be us and 2 others!

Oh well we will entertain oursleves :)

My absolute favorite for a boy is River but my OH doesnt like it. Im pretty determined to get my own way though lol as i didnt when i was having my son and ended up with a name that im still not over the moon with lol He is called Tyler and im beginning to find it a little bit chavy, i prefer it for a girl actually lol

My OH wants to call a girl Rain (not sure on spelling yet) 

We sound like a right pair of hippies dont we lol were not. But i do want something fairly unusual though. I wont be going as far as apple of anything like that lol x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

it's been so long since i've had af or a cycle i've forgotten what its like, not sure how i'm going to cope with all this counting etc you all make it sound easy but i'm already confused!!! So the tww is the time from ov till testing/af??

Rain is a pretty name, Elmo, not one i've heard of before. I've loads of ideas for girls and not many for boys. Really like Emilia, Poppy, Isla and Annabel...but I change my mind all the time!! 

good luck to both of you xx


----------



## Lollylou

Yes thats right Jax, see, You learning already! :haha:

It all becomes easyish lol after a while! :wacko:

Oooh i love all those names!

I think for us it's Thomas for a boy & Lilianna , freya or Eva for a girl.

I really feel like I'm gonna get af. Like MAJORLY! Must mean that i ov very late in cycle, It will be 4 weeks on Monday since i had last so would maybe be about right. Christ, why do i ov so late!!!!!!!!!! We'll wait & see what 2mor brings but I'm off to bed with a cup if tea & 2 paracetemol :haha:

Night Girls



Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Hello Ladies...

just wanted to add my bit, i was also 7 weeks off before first af... i was also on depo for 2 yrs i was taken off because basically it was making my hormone levels super low :wacko: because of this it took me 18mths to get first af (so 7 weeks after cerazette not so bad lol!!)

i am now on CD1 of af number 2!! a little later than i expected by about a week but not so bad i guess as i obviously did ov mid cycle so signs are good!

loving the name game by the way.. and loving the names ... 

we are really undecided on names i think we will prob come up with a few for each sex and just see which one we keep going back to :thumbup:

hope you are all well ladies:flower:

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Betty!

Wow thats great that your on your 2nd af! How long was this cycle?

I don't feel quite so bad this morning but really really sore boobs so looks like :witch: is on her way which will mean I've kinda went back to being regular but usually I'm 5 weeks. Could my boobs just be sore from ovulating?

Anyway, I'm off to the gym


Have a good day!



Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Lolly.......maybe your pregnant!! It sure does sound that way?? Could you be? If there is a chance then i think you should test!!!

Betty wow 18 months is such a painful wait for you, im glad your on to 2nd AF getting some normality ready for that egg coming to stay for 9 months :)

Jax i love those names, the only one im not too struck on is emilia just because i already have a family member with that name. 

Lolly i love lilliana and Eva, i was suggesting Eva to Ben the other day but as usual he wasnt keen! 

I also like Brook for a girl or Quin (i was watching one tree hill last night lol ) i always pick out names when im watching stuff.

Well ladies this morning i was woken once again busting for a wee and an hour later i am busting again!! :happydance: im so scared to be let down this month, i have really built it up! x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi Betty! Good to hear you weren't waiting too long for af! No sign of anything here other than feeling rubbish as back to work!!

How funny, Eva is another name I have considered!

Hope your all having good Thursdays :) xx


----------



## Lollylou

Evening all!


Elmo, I bloody wish ha! There's no way im preggers, I only ovulated on Tuesday. Think I'll be getting a visit from the witch next week, Which I'm not actually that bothered about as it's 5 weeks till egypt woop woop!

If nothing happens by next weekend I'll do a test :wacko:

Anyway just a flying visit from me tonight, got 101 things to do, Prob be on 2mor night for longer.


Hope everyone is well


Speak soon



Lolly x
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lollylou

Oh, actually just before i go


Elmo, how many dpo are you? this is getting kinda exciting for you????

Thats a good sign right bursting for a pee? 


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

hey Lolly, this was a 35 day cycle:wacko: not 'normal' for me but then i havent allowed my body to be 'normal' for years so i guess its a lot to expect it in a few short months... at least i have got second af in a kinda ok range so its all looking good eh!!

Elmo the depo wait was a few years ago now... my doc was worried as bloods comfirmed my hormone levels were the same as a menopausal woman!!!... i was pretty scared but good job it was a while before i was ready for babies, wouldnt have coped if it were now!! im currently on CD2 on second af after stoppin cerazette!:happydance:
signs are looking good for you too!! cant wait till your 2ww isover and you can test away!!

Jax, work is always rubbish esp if you have had time off lol!! are you waiting for 1st af? if so how long has it been now??

night night off to bed now :flower:

x x x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Right ladies, just stopping my on my threads to let you all know that were going away to my mums for the bank holiday and i wont be back until wednesday when AF is due! Today is CD 23 and im 9dpo! I havnt decided yet whether to wait until i get home and test on thursday morning or wether to take my tests with me to my mums and test sooner! I cant decide!

Have a great weekend girls and dont miss me too much ;)

I might be able to get on for a while at some point while im up there.

Lots of love xx


----------



## want2bemum

Hi ladies, I was on this pill.....ahh I hate it! I came off in June didn't have a AF in July and the 5th Aug I had a bleed for a day...so I should be on next wk. So waiting to see! I want my period so I know I am having a proper one but I don't because I want the BFP..... We started TTC at the beginning of this week so hi!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hiya want2bemum, fx'ed for you and your bfp xx

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend Elmo, again lots of luck for testing next week :dust:

3 weeks now since stopping the cerazette. I'm really hoping my cycles will come back by Xmas! Xx


----------



## wannabamummy

Hi Ladies

I stopped taking Cerazette on 22nd June. 

I had a bleed for 4 days on 28th June and then again 26 days later.

I have been regular since then, and using OPK's have been ovulating on CD13 each month but unfortunately no :bfp: as of yet.

Fx'd for this month tho :)

:dust: to you all 

xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

fx'd for you, good news that your af went regular fairly quickly - really hope you get your :bfp: soon xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi guys!

Welcome to the newbies! :flower:

Eugh, i feel like the witch is on her way! Cramping like mad today!
Have a great break elmo! So exciting for testing!

I'm cycle day 26 today so hopefully af will come soon & I'll be regular again.

God we spend so long preventing pregnancy then when you actually want to it's so bloody difficult! 

Hope everyone is having a good night!


Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Too true!! 

Will you test Lolly?? I wish i knew what was happening with my af! no signs of cramping or anything yet!! 

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning Jax!

My plan is to wait quite a bit longer, I'm only 3-4 DPO so I think I'm just going to give it another week & if i dont get af by next sat then I'll do a test.

I know, it's a total nightmare waiting around isn't it?! i've only had 1 af still stopping cerazette so I'm not entirely sure when my next 1 will come, I'm thinking soon, its cd 27 for me so we'll wait & see.


I think I'd go off my head if it wasn't for this site, there's so much good info on it.


Anyway, off to work for me :growlmad:


Have a great weekend!





Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

hiya Lolly,

The waiting must be really hard, i really hope the :witch: doesn't get you! Were you on Cerazette for a long time? 

I feel like i'm in limbo!! I want to start counting, I want to start charting and I want to get one of those sig tickers that say how many cd you are... grrr. Just keep telling myself - patience!!

Need to get motivated to think of something else!

So what does everyone do for exercise (other than :sex: !!)?? I don't think i'm active enough and I really ought to loose some weight!

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Hey Jax

Well, i was on depo shot for years, then on cerazette for 2 years, had a break last year & everything went back to normal then STUPIDLY went back on it in January this year! 

I do alot of exercise, Step two times a week, bodypump two times a week, Body attack two times week & try to go running as much as possible. I'm a driving instructor so started doing loads of exercises when i started so i didn't put weight on sitting down all day :haha:

I'm dreading putting on weight when i get my bfp. I'm roughly 9 & half stone just now but would hate to put on loads of weight, but heyho i suppose it would be worth it! 


Not really cramping as much today, i think af should be due next weekend, which means the next af will be due when I'm in Egypt :growlmad:


Have a great weekend!




Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

I've got a lovely day off today!

Elmo, I'm looking forward to an update from you when you get home!

How's everyone doing?


I'm cycle day 29, cramping a little. Af due next Monday.


Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

hey!

Hope your enjoying your bank holiday monday! 

Wow Lolly, that really is an impressive amount of exercise - i'm office based so am sat all day too. I might go to the gym once a week if i remember, i'm useless! I'm 12st 10 so really do need to shift 2 stone to help with our chance of ttc.

I had an evening of cramps yesterday, even got the hot water bottle but no - still nothing :( hope your cramps aren't too bad this evening...sucks about getting af in egypt although you might get your bfp before then!

yes looking forward to hearing your news Elmo!

xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hey my lovely ladies! Im not staying on long but will be back with a proper update tomoro.....you'll never guess what i found in the bathroom this morning?................
.............

............my :bfp: !!! :happydance: 2 days early so very very scared but couldnt be happier!! xxx


----------



## bumblebeetle

wohoooooooooooooooooooooooooo im soooooooooooooooooo pleased xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

:happydance: 
Congratulations Elmo - so pleased for you!! thats such fantastic news xx
:yipee:


----------



## betty14

ooooooooooooooooohhh yay!!!!!! so cool!! piccies??

congratulations!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lollylou

AAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

OMG!


Elmo that's AMAZING! SOOOOOOOOO Happy For you!



Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicole1980

i was on that pill for nearly year and when i stop the pill my peroid come within 24 hours


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Cd 31 for me. Wonder when af will show!

Elmo, How are you? 

It's got awfully quiet in here!





Lolly x


----------



## michelleann

Hey ladies,
just popped in to say dont worry or panic about having no break through bleed when coming off that pill!! i finished my last pill 2 months ago and have now had my first bleed on CD60! i did ovulate that cycle too. unfortunately with POP's they take quite a while to leave your system...i know thats no help when your TTC but just hang in there AF will show her ugly face!! 
michelle xx


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks micheleann :flower:

It took me 7 weeks to get first af when stopping this pill.

Just wondering when the next will appear now :wacko:


Lolly x


----------



## michelleann

I know what you mean! I&#8217;m now on CD4 but I have no idea how long my cycle will be this month as they are quite irregular due to having Polly Cystic Ovaries luckily not the syndrome, 

My CBFM showed I ovulated last cycle which was music to my ears as its not very often I actually manage to ovulate and even if I do it doesn&#8217;t mean I release an egg!! 

My partner has a low sperm count so battling it from both side at the moment. I have a scan tomorrow afternoon to review the cysts on my ovaries as its been 3 years since I was last scanned&#8230;I&#8217;m so nervous in case they say they are no better or maybe even worse &#61516; My partner is coming with me which will be nice for him as he can understand a little bit more about it!!

My partner doesn&#8217;t want to try Oct-Nov as it means we may have an Aug baby !! the reason for this is I was born 27th Aug, my son was born 6th Aug and my partner was born 4th Aug&#8230;lol a house full of Aug babies! He says it will cost him a fortune! lol 

I really hope you get your BFP soon &#61514;


----------



## Lollylou

Yeah it sounds quite tough what your going through Michelleann :flower:

Oh no, I hope he's joking & that you will still try in the next few months!

It kinda takes over your life a bit this ttc stuff!


Hope everything works out for you



Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi guys how you all doing?

Im fine thanks lolly, well better than fine, over the moon!!

Has af showed up yet?

I dont have sore boobies or anything just majorly bloated!!! I wonder how gemi is doing, she hasnt been back in ages xx


----------



## betty14

doing good here ta, just finished 2nd AF so hoping i might be able to recognise a pattern in my cycle :) 

so pleased for you elmo!! glad you are feeling so well to :happydance:

Gemie has a scan pic as her profile pic now so think she is doing well!!

loving all the quick sucess that everyone seems to be having after cerazette...

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hey!

Elmo, Glad your doing good! No af for me yet! Cycle day 31 now lol!

I'm normally 5 weeks so hopefully It'll come next week, been cramping & got sore boobs so fingers crossed for next week, I'm only 9 dpo & i done a test this morning lol bfn so I'll do another maybe on monday.

Betty, this could be your month! Seems to be the way on this thread!

Yeah i noticed Gemie's pic but i think she said she was gonna lie low for a bit as she was maybe panicking about every cramp and twinge in the early days.

Hope your doing good Gemie :flower:



Lolly x


----------



## luckyclover84

Hiya, I've been off the pill for about 4 months now and although i've had one period and what you could call a quarter bleed i've had nothing. Early days i know but i don't know if I'm ovulating or what? i was on cerazette for over 3 years and never had a period while taking it. Now I'm TTC but so worried i've broken myself (dramatic i know, but us women do tend to worry ourselves to much don't we) please could somebody help... i'm so worried and scared. even though i have had a period does it mean i may not be ovulating still? i have been using ovulation tests but always negative.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey Luckyclover,

I'm afraid I can't give you any great advice as i'm only 4 weeks off the thing myself but what I can say is welcome aboard! I've read some really positive stories on this forum about people's experiance ttc after cerazette so i'm keeping my fx'd for everyone. How long was it before you had your af? the norm in here seems to be 7-8 weeks. 

Elmo - good to hear your doing well xx

Lolly, hows things? I went to the gym tuesday = inspired after hearing all the exercise you do and i'm still in agony now!! that'll teach me for doing too much :) sorry to hear about the bfn, fx'd for monday xx

Pleased to hear you've had your second af betty, sounds like your well away - hope this is the cycle for you and the bfp!!

i'm still like a whale, going to the loo 20 times a day feeling rubbish and still no af - grr hurry up will you :witch: !!

xx


----------



## want2bemum

_Hi I am having my first AF since coming off bcp.....I had a light Af at the beginning of the month and then a 26d cycle!!! I was wondering what the kind of chances are of people falling after being on this bcp. If that makes sense?!_


----------



## betty14

JaxBlackmore said:


> Pleased to hear you've had your second af betty, sounds like your well away - hope this is the cycle for you and the bfp!!

it good i had second eh... feeling so much better that i am obviously 'working' in there lol!!

my oh is away atm so hoping he will be back in time for ov... but if not then i will just need to be patient :dohh:

hang in there jax it will happen... it seems to have taken most of us 7-8 weeks and we have all felt RUBBISH whilst waiting... and stoopidly lots of pg symptoms too which is just cruel:wacko:

@want2bemum.. we have had 3 BFP's (i think) on second cycle off of cerazette in here... but everyone is different and for some of us it could be longer... remember its perfectly normal for a healthy fertile couple to take up to a year to concieve.. GL to you and i hope you get your BFP soon

x x xx


----------



## luckyclover84

hi jax, thankyou for replying. I think i had my first AF at about 2 months, was only for a day and was barely anything to notice (apart from the pain) and my "real" AF was about 33 days later and lastest about 7 days, very heavily. I'm not sure if I'm ovulating and my main concern is that cerazette has messed my fertility chances up having read some awful posts and stories about cerazette. I think my best bet is to leave it another month and go to the doctors and see what they say. I should be due my next AF on the 10th this month so will keep you posted. Have you had many symptoms? My moods are awful, put on weight, breasts feel rocks and are killing me lol And apparently I'm so moody my boyfriend is going to start sneaking the cerazette back into my food if I don't get better soon lol x


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I am nearly 20dpo (tomorrow) and still no AF I guess my blood test was negative....is there anything to "jumpstart" my AF????I NEED her back!


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Luckyclover, are you using ovulation predictor kits? You will find those really help :flower:

Jax, well done on the gym! I'm not too bothered if I'm not pregnant this month as I'm off to Egypt 4 weeks on Monday so ideally I'd like to get my bfp after that lol!

Welcome to all the newbie's!



Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Andreaflorida

Was it cerazette you were on? The pill totally sucks, it's so annoying how much it messes you up :flower:


Lolly x


----------



## luckyclover84

hi lolly, I have been using ovulation kits but they are always negative... it's becoming quite frustrating. As I've only had 2 AF it's been hard to try and work out my correct dates so i'm trying them quite randomly just incase. Fingers crossed for you, how have your symptoms been? x


----------



## Lollylou

Luckyclover

I'm not to bad this month actually, took me 7 weeks to get af after stopping cerazette, on cycle day 34 & 10 dpo so I'm guessing I'll get af sometime next week :wacko:

I'm cramping and pretty exhausted so i think its on its way, its so annoying though i wish it would just hurry up!!!!!!!!!!!


how long were you on it for?



Lolly x


----------



## luckyclover84

hey Lolly, 

I was on it for 3 maybe 4 years. Never had a AF while on it, and not having much luck now either lol I think my cycle is about 33 days judging on the to AF's I've had, but that could all change this month judging by what I've been reading on here. 
I've been so tired too, I keep doing pregnancy tests every other week in hope we may have actually managed to conceive (wishful thinking)

I've been really tired aswell, at about 4 o' clock i feel half dead, but having not had these period symptoms for 3 years it's hard to judge whether these sore breasts and moodiness is down to being due an AF or if I could actually be pregnant. We've been TTC lots, my poor partner must think thats all I want him for lately lol

Have you got any other children or will this be your first try, I have a 7 yr old daughter so would be lovely for her to have a little brother or sister..... Fingers crossed for everybody on here :) xx :thumbup:


----------



## Lollylou

Hey Luckyclover

This will be our first, We've been married 2 years now so kinda feels right. It's just so blooming frustrating to know whats actually going on inside isn't it?!
Why can't it just be straight forward!!!!!!!!!!

I'll be 11 dpo 2mor so i'll wait till Sunday & test again :wacko:

Probably wont be on 2mor so have a great wknd and I'll be back to look for updates on sunday :flower:


Lolly x


----------



## luckyclover84

frustrating isn't the word, I've turned into a a foul mouthed little thing lately lol i think I must be like living with a mini hitler right now (poor boyfriend lol) 

It's nice you've waited til it feels right :) Hope you have success really soon :)

I think i'll be going to the doctors next week for some blood tests and see what they say, the doctor weren't all that informative last time (male doctor, what would he know lol)

Definately keep up to date, who knows, may all end up pregnant together :)

xx :happydance: xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

AndreaFlorida said:


> I am nearly 20dpo (tomorrow) and still no AF I guess my blood test was negative....is there anything to "jumpstart" my AF????I NEED her back!

If you find out let me know! I've never wanted af so bad!!!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

luckyclover84 said:


> Definately keep up to date, who knows, may all end up pregnant together :)
> 
> xx :happydance: xx

I hope so :) :yipee:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Egypt sounds lush Lolly! Are you planning on just relaxing or sight seeing and diving? I've not been but I've heard it can be hot!! We're going to Cornwall for a week in early November just as an escape really - we would have been on our posponed honeymoon in the Maldives the past few weeks but hubby got ill and we had to cancel! 

We're trying for our first too, or at least we will be if my body ever starts playing nice again!

Wishing you all a fab weekend full of fun and :dust:

Xxx


----------



## betty14

hey ladies... and welcome to the new ladies :wave:

i would just like to say that we have to relax and let our bodies mend themselves... frustrating as it is and believe me i know... as some of you alreday know i was on depo for 2 yrs before cerazette and my doc took me off because it was forcing my hormone levels so low it was like my body was in an induced menopause!!!!!!!:nope:..... after stopping this i didnt have af for 18mths!!! needless to say i was VERY frightened i had 'broken' myself but the body is an amazing thing and it does all come right we just have to pateint and wait it out... i was soooo relieved to get af 7 weeks after stopping cerazette and i have just had my second so looks like im gonnabe ok as far as the witch is concerned!! just gotta get to grips with when everything happens in my cycle as ive spent best part of 10 yrs without one hee hee!!

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

JaxBlackmore said:


> Egypt sounds lush Lolly! Are you planning on just relaxing or sight seeing and diving? I've not been but I've heard it can be hot!! We're going to Cornwall for a week in early November just as an escape really - we would have been on our posponed honeymoon in the Maldives the past few weeks but hubby got ill and we had to cancel!
> 
> We're trying for our first too, or at least we will be if my body ever starts playing nice again!
> 
> Wishing you all a fab weekend full of fun and :dust:
> 
> Xxx

Aw Jax thats a shame about your husband & honeymoon. Is he ok Now?

Yeah at the moment its 40 degrees! Cannot wait! I love the sun!
Total relaxing holiday with the girls, a gorgeous 5 star hotel, so we're just gonna take it easy for a week!

Betty, your right, relaxing is very important! Just waiting on my 2nd af & its now been 5 weeks so god knows whats happening!



Anyway, have a great weekend everybody!




Lolly x


----------



## WelshFairy

_Hello,

I'm new but have been reading up on your success stories after cerazette.
I stoppped taking cerazette after 3 years and no af at end of April and af didn't rear her ugly head till July 30th. I was due a week last friday but nothing as of yet.
Its great to read about the successes here after all I've read about this pill!
There's hope out there.
Congrats Elmo and Good Luck Lolly 

x
_


----------



## betty14

welcome welshfairy, 

i wouldnt worry about yourcycle not being right... my first was 33 days... before i was a regular 28 days on the dot...

i notice you are wtt... any idea when the ttc starts??

x x x


----------



## WelshFairy

Yeah. Wtt. I think I would like to lose a little more weight before trying.
And also gives my body chance to recover from cerazette.
x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Evening all! Hi WelshFairy! I'm also hoping that some sucess rubs off onto me, so far I'm 30 days of the cerazette and no sign of af!

Thanks Lolly, he's loads better now thanks - had a cyst removed from his lower back and the first op went bad so had to re op! Loving the sound of the 5 star hotel!! Nothing better than chilling with the girls! Maybe at this rate af will miss egypt too!

Ugh Monday tomorrow :( weekend went too fast again!!


----------



## betty14

WelshFairy said:


> Yeah. Wtt. I think I would like to lose a little more weight before trying.
> And also gives my body chance to recover from cerazette.
> x

im trying to lose some weight too... :thumbup:

i have a fair way to reach my 'ideal' but hoping ill get my :bfp: first then ill have an excuse for being chubby lol!!!

GL keep us posted on your progress :)

x x x


----------



## WelshFairy

betty14 said:


> WelshFairy said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. Wtt. I think I would like to lose a little more weight before trying.
> And also gives my body chance to recover from cerazette.
> x
> 
> im trying to lose some weight too... :thumbup:
> 
> i have a fair way to reach my 'ideal' but hoping ill get my :bfp: first then ill have an excuse for being chubby lol!!!
> 
> GL keep us posted on your progress :)
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Yeah of course. I think i need to wait a bit tho, mainly to let the cerazette out my system. At moment I'm a week and 3 days overdue and there was the odd occasion we weren't preventing but tested today and got a :bfn:. If it happens now I don't mind but just wish i'd never taken cerazette. 
Oh well. :wacko:

Its nice to confide in someone whos going thro the same tho.

x


----------



## Lollylou

Welcome Welshfairy :flower:

Hope everyone had a good weekend!

I'm now cycle day 36 no af turned up yet! done my last test on Saturday & negative so i dunno whats going on! Boobs are aching & yesterday morning i fainted. Which tbh i used to faint all the time when i was younger & i did have really bad dizzy spells 5 weeks ago a few days before af arrived so hopefully this week it will show!

4 weeks today till Egypt!


Lolly x


----------



## Gemie

Hi my lovelies! Just popping in to see if I've missed anything b/c I'm nosey :haha:

I have been lying low for a while b/c I've been reading and stressing... frist tri section is a very scary place :wacko:
But I'm doing very good. We had our private early scan last week and saw a bubas heart beat :cloud9: so I'm trying to stress less now... so hard though!

So without reading all through the thread, anymore :bfp:'s???
How are you all? xxx


----------



## betty14

WelshFairy said:


> betty14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshFairy said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. Wtt. I think I would like to lose a little more weight before trying.
> And also gives my body chance to recover from cerazette.
> x
> 
> im trying to lose some weight too... :thumbup:
> 
> i have a fair way to reach my 'ideal' but hoping ill get my :bfp: first then ill have an excuse for being chubby lol!!!
> 
> GL keep us posted on your progress :)
> 
> x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah of course. I think i need to wait a bit tho, mainly to let the cerazette out my system. At moment I'm a week and 3 days overdue and there was the odd occasion we weren't preventing but tested today and got a :bfn:. If it happens now I don't mind but just wish i'd never taken cerazette.
> Oh well. :wacko:
> 
> Its nice to confide in someone whos going thro the same tho.
> 
> xClick to expand...

its def great to speak to others going through it for advise on symptoms etc im very glad i found this forum and all the lovely ladies on it too!!:flower:

x x x x


----------



## betty14

Gemie said:


> Hi my lovelies! Just popping in to see if I've missed anything b/c I'm nosey :haha:
> 
> I have been lying low for a while b/c I've been reading and stressing... frist tri section is a very scary place :wacko:
> But I'm doing very good. We had our private early scan last week and saw a bubas heart beat :cloud9: so I'm trying to stress less now... so hard though!
> 
> So without reading all through the thread, anymore :bfp:'s???
> How are you all? xxx

hello, glad you dropped by...

i dont have :bfp: yet but oh missed ov last cycle :dohh: he was working hard tho so its ok hee hee!!

glad you are feeling better, i think you are doing right not reading to much as it will cause stress you simply dont need!! you heard a strong hb and saw your bubbs thats soooooo cool!!

pop back and se us again soon 
x x xx


----------



## Lollylou

Gemie!

So good to hear from you! Glad the scan went well!

No BFP for me yet, its 5 weeks since my last af so god knows whats going on! I'm still hoping for my Christmas bfp though!


Hows everyone else doing?


Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

Very quiet in here!

2nd af has arrived on cycle day 39 woo hoo!

With any luck i wont get a 3rd af!


Hows everyone else?


Lolly x


----------



## welshwarriors

I took cerazette for just over 6 months and came off it about 3 months ago, gt my period back about 3/4 weeks later and decided to start TTC #2 this month.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Evening!!

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you lolly but at least you now know your in the game again :) 

Things much the same with me, it's so frustrating waiting!! It's been 33 days now since I stopped taking it. I need reminding what af symptoms are!! 

Hello welshwarrior, good luck ttc #2! :dust: to you! Xx


----------



## betty14

welshwarriors said:


> I took cerazette for just over 6 months and came off it about 3 months ago, gt my period back about 3/4 weeks later and decided to start TTC #2 this month.

welcome:wave: Gl TTC no 2!! keep us posted!!

good to hear you have had 2nd af lolly... at least its progress and you can go to egypt now and truly enjoy it then have that xmas :bfp:!!

x x x


----------



## lizzypie

hey xx i came off cerazette about 8 days ago, started bleeding the next day and havent stopped yet!!!!! is this called a withdrawal bleed or something? most posts i have read say no periods after stopping so im not really sure hiow common this is. 

if it is a normal bleed then will i ovulate or what lolol im so confused (for a change) xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Good luck with Number 2 Welshwarior:flower:

Lizzypie, I'm not sure tbh, Try ovulation predictor kits when you sop bleedeing.

Betty & Jax, I'm just so glad its finally here! Over 5 weeks for 2nd af so its not too bad! Just hope this is my month & i wont get it again!

Elmo, how are you doing?


Lolly x


----------



## Mrs.Cullen

Hello all, 

I am over the moon i have found this thread!! 

I stopped taking my cerezette too 8 days ago. I have had no withdrawal bleed but i am getting all the symptoms you are describing and its a pain in the arse. The abdomin tenderness is the worst a constant dull ache :(

We have started trying already just incase we are lucky enough to catch first cycle but im not holding my breath.

I have a question for you about opk's I have been doing them the last 5 days and i got very very faint lines on the first 2 but the last 3 days i have had dark lines not quite as dark as the control line but not getting darker or lighter??? Im really confused lol. 
Do you always get a line?? or will you only get a line faint or dark at anytime of the month?? 

I kenw i was pg with my daughter coz i was using the opk's and i was getting the lines every day after my peak!! Im clutching at straws but it is far too early for me to do a pg test and i wouldnt even know how long to leave it before doing one anyway lol

On the positive stress free side of things me and my hubby are going on our holidy to spain on monday!!! I cant wait I just want to relax.... oh..... and did i say we are going child free!! whooooo first time ever away without the children lol 

Jenny xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hey guys, im so sorry i havent read the thread. Iv been really unwell since sunday. Not pregnancy sickness, i dont know what it is, iv been waiting for urine results since monday to check for a UTI. I'll keep you posted, just didnt want you thinking i had abandoned you xx


----------



## mamadonna

big hugs elmo,get plenty of rest :hugs:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hope everything is ok Elmo xxx

Hi Jenny, welcome aboard :) I'm afraid I can't help with the opk's as I've not used them yet!! What I can say is I'm feeling your pain with coming off the damn pills! GL and have a lovely holiday!

Evening Lolly and Betty! Hope everything is good with you!

Xx


----------



## Lollylou

Jenny welcome to the thread :flower:

Jenny, Yeah you more or less always have two lines on opks, getting darker as you reach your peak. It's so frustrating when you first come off it but just be patient. 

Elmo, Hope your ok. Get plenty rest and get yourself better :flower:


Jax, i'm doing good thanks. 2nd af has been a doddle! With any luck i wont get my next one! Fingers Crossed!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

evening ladies,

sorry to hear your not well elmo, make sure you rest up and take it easy :(

i have nothing to report but thought id say hello anyway :)

x x xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

I'm cycle day 4 & af is gone! Woo Hoo!

Hopefully this will be my month. If i ovulate at the correct time I will find out if i get my bfp or not while I'm in Egypt! Although, I'll think I'll hold off testing till i get home if af dosn't arrive first! Certainly not a bad way to be spending my second 2ww!


Where about is everyone else in there cycles?



Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

fx'd that the :witch: takes a holiday soon Lolly! Really hope you get that BFP this cycle!

Like Betty i've nothing to report either :( 5 weeks and a day now since coming off.

xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Yes i want a sunshine holiday in my 2ww when i get one :) sounds ideal Lolly!


----------



## Mrs.Cullen

Firstly i have to apologise as im about to have a rant..... I need to get it off my chest :(

Im so fed up of feeling like s**t i cant believe that this stupid cerezette pill can make us feel so rotten after stopping it. 

I stopped taking it on the 1st so i have been off it 10 days today and i just cant cope anymore! It has even crossed my mind to start taking it again just to get rid of the horrid symptoms it is giving me :(! The stomach ache/cramp is driving me insane it feels constantly like my period is about to start but it WONT!! I have aldo got bad trapped wind, loose bowels, peeing all the time, slight lower back ache and last couple of days my legs have been aching like crazy, its a really dull constant ache!!!

I hate not feeling normal i know im not ill coz top half of me feels fine and i dont feel ill, its the lower half of my body that is being affected.

Sorry for the negitive rant but im hoping to feel better after i get it all off my chest.

On the pluss side i am going on my holiday Monday so i have something to look forward to, although the worry af is arrivi8ng is stressing me out about that too :( 

I think i just need to go back to bed and wake up on the right side lol

Jenny xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Morning Jenny,

Sorry to hear your having a tough time with the come down, i'm experiencing exactly the same and it's nice in a way to know i'm not alone. The peeing all the time really got to me and i've also had the back ache and aches all over. I've also gained 4lbs in weight which no matter what I do will not go and I look like a whale - bloated really badly! in the last week i've got really painful swollen boobs, which is something i've not had in years! I'm wondering what else my body has in store before af comes...!

so rant away! :)

and have a lovely holiday xxx


----------



## Mrs.Cullen

Thank you, i feel so much better knowing im not the only one suffering i just dont know why its so bad, i have only been on cerezette for about 3 months and its had such an effect!!! I would never have taken it if i had known the side effects of stopping it! 

Ok time for some PMA!!!! cant keep stressing about it. Going to take an ibruprofin i think to ease it all :)

Jenny xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Good for you Jenny! Go PMA!

I'm on paracetamol today :) xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Aw Jenny, You have every right to have a rant! That pill is the devil & we all felt like crap coming off it but it will ease, it took 7 weeks for my af to arrive after i stopped. Don't even think about going back on it!!!!!!!

keep up the positive thoughts & enjoy your holiday!

How long have you been off it now Jax?


Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Whoop whoop!

Af started this am, thought I was going to cry I was so excited! Oh thinks I've lost the plot! Also lost 2lbs of my cerazette weight gain! I'm sooo relieved - thought I'd stuffed my body up forever! So it's been 5 weeks and 2 days so sooner that I expected.

How are you lolly? Is it sunny where you are? I'm sat out in the garden eating my breakfast - it's so warm! How many cd's are you now? I'm so excited that this is cd1 for me!!!

Love and :dust: to everyone! Xx


----------



## Lollylou

Woo Hoo :happydance::happydance:

You must be soooooo relieved! Thats excellent news!

Yeah it was gorgeous yesterday! I'm in Scotland so we need to make the most of the good weather lol!

I'm now CD 6 & going to start my OPK'S at the weekend just so i don't miss out this month! I really hope it's my month! I don't think i'll be that lucky but you never know!

Hope everyone is well :flower:


Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

How exciting Lolly!! I've got everything crossed for your bfp this month! I've ordered some cheapy opk's to get the hang of everything this month!

I've been to the gym again tonight so hoping I get bitten by the fit-bug!

Xx


----------



## betty14

:happydance: yay jax thats great news... such a relief when it happens eh!! the 4 pounds you gained may well have been pre af gain and it will all go once she does! us women get the joys of weight fluctuation on af time! sucks to be us somethimes eh!!

Jenny, try not to stress it will ease off and like lolly said we have all been through it so can sympathise how your feeling, you will feel soooooo much better soon!!

i still have nothing to report, confused about ov atm... cant work out when i should or if i have lol... i have an app on my ipod that says tomorrow but i have been testing for a few days getting faint lines and today it was stark white so not sure whats going on :wacko: its tough getting to grips with all this huh!!

x xx x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Thanks Betty! I still can't believe it today! It's been so long that I couldn't even tell that the weight gain was af related...!

Hold on in there Jenny! I have to say I feel so much better today than I did a week ago, so maybe your not long off either?

Good Luck with the Ov Betty, I've not used the opk's yet and i've also got an iphone app (is yours the fertilityfriend one?) which I can only guess with! This month is all about learning for me so have a BBT and cheapy opk's on the way :)

Fx'd crossed for us all xxx


----------



## betty14

i have never used them either untill now, sorta wanted to see if iphone was right.... lol just confused me no end!!.... i know the line has to be the same as or darker than the control to be + but i was getting faint lines then nothing so who knows lol, i cant track BBT as i never get up at the same time reg through the week :dohh: so wouldnt work for me!

my app is imensies, i got it yonks ago but it seems to be pretty good :thumbup: my cycles pre contarception were 28 days so hoping i settle back into that, my first full cycle off cerazette was 33 days :wacko:

or maybe il get a:bfp: and it wont matter hee hee!!!


how is everyone else doing this eve???

x x xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

I've got my fingers crossed for your BFP betty then the OPK's can remain a mystery!

My af is tailing off, which is a lot sooner than my old ones used to but i'm guessing 3 days is good for the first one. I'm hoping mine will be a long cycle, as FF predicted my Ov day to be the weekend we're away camping and i'd rather miss that one! my af was never regular so i've nothing to compare.

So are all you ladies hoping for your BFP before xmas?? I'd like to think i'd be that lucky but i'm not going to push it.

How's things with you Lolly? 

xxx


----------



## betty14

would be good if he OPK could remain a mystery eh hee hee! i also have mine crossed for you and all our other ex-cerazetters! :dust:
i would like my BFP before xmas but i will wait patiently as i belive it will happen when it its meant to be :)

wow Jax 3 days you are sooooo lucky i am a full 7 days it sucks! always was and am again now :(

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

I'm sooooo busy at work this week so excuse the lack of posts!

I'm cycle day 8 today so I'm gonna start :sex: Everyday! Should ov next Tuesday/Wednesday. 

I would LOVE my BFP for Christmas but like you say Betty, I'm gonna be patient as i know it will happen when the time is right!

Hope everyone is good!

How are you doing Elmo?



Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Afternoon!

Right, I'm having a crisis! 

I'm due to ov Mon/tue, Which would mean i would find out if i was pregnant or not before i go to Egypt. I'm really nervous about going to Egypt when pregnant & I'd hate to be away from my husband if anything happened, So I'm thinking about not trying this month & just trying when i get back, What do guys think, What would you do?

Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hiya Lolly

I can see your crisis! I'm not sure what i'd do!! I'd probably give trying a miss but i'd be gutted not to try but equally worried about being away just incase!

tough one!


----------



## betty14

hey Lolly,

if it were me i would just wait till i got back, its only one cycle... go to egypt enjoy it have as much as you like to drink and whtever you want to eat without worrying, then get back on it when you are home :)

hope this helps you

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks Guys! :flower:


Yeah to be honest thats what i feel more comfortable doing, I just think it's for the best as you say it's only 1 cycle. I've waited so long for this break so feel i should really enjoy it!

2 weeks on Monday!

How are you both?


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

im ok thanks lolly! nothing to report this end ...:shrug:

you never know the relaxing break may be what you need and when you come back you may even get that :bfp: :)

x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

hi guys

My cycles are officially back to normal post cerazette, so im thinking with the pma and bring on the BFP's for us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

Hi girls,:wave:...I have spent ages reading all your posts and am sooooooooooo glad i found this thread!!:thumbup:...i was taking cerezette for about 15 month but then got put on microner BCP.i stopped taking it last Friday(10/09/2010) and have not had my withdrawal bleed as of yet, i was starting to worry, as usually if i miss a pill or take one late i get the mother of all AF...:growlmad: but its been a week today and still nothing, a few cramps and pains but nothing else! :dohh: but now i realise it could take a while longer even if my cycle was regular b4.....i need sympathy and pma that AF will come soon and i think i have found the right place for it!!!!:happydance::happydance:
congrats to the girlys that have got their AF and to the lady going to egypt..((lucky girl:thumbup:)) hope you have a great time i always wanted to go!!!!
:hug: & :dust: to all xx


----------



## Lollylou

Mothercabbage Welcome to the thread!

I'm the lucky one going to Egypt! 

You have come to the right place for PMA & sympathy :flower:
you just have to hang in there & everything will sort itself out. Love your profile pic, very sweet.

So I'm officially not trying this month which feels weird but I'm here for the next 2 weeks before my holiday to see what happens you guys! Hope I'm not here all by myself when i return home! You all might have your BFPS!

This has actually worked out well as it's my husbands birthday end of October so maybe I'll get my bfp after Egypt & i can surprise him on his birthday with the news! Fingers crossed!



Have a good night & catch up with everybody over the weekend :flower:




Lolly xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all,:wave: the :witch: arrived today, so 14 days from now i should O....have a great time in Egypt and thanx for compliment on profile pic...:hug: and :dust: to all xx


----------



## Lollylou

Thats great news! You must be so happy!

Thanks I'm sure I'll have a blast!



Lolly x


----------



## betty14

welcome aboard Mothercabbage....

we are all in the same baot here and like Lolly said you are def in the right place to get some much needed PMA and sympathy or just to have a rant if ya need to!!

its great to see more ladies joining us and hoefully we can all gatecrash 1st tri together :dust:
x x x


----------



## cat118118

so the :witch: is nearly 25 days late so expecting her again soon but i have had 4 BFN hpt's =[ and 1 doctors test BFN (it wasnt a blood test was just a regular urine test)

I usually get pain round about know to let me know that :witch: is on her way but nothing. Which is kind of good news because me and my OH have been TTC for around 4 months now. I have had lots of simptoms and have been feeling sick for around 2-3 weeks =[ 

but i cant understand how i can get 5 negatives and no period has anyone got any suggestions on what happening or what i should do if the :witch: doesnt show up next week?

thanks :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

cat118118 said:


> so the :witch: is nearly 25 days late so expecting her again soon but i have had 4 BFN hpt's =[ and 1 doctors test BFN (it wasnt a blood test was just a regular urine test)
> 
> I usually get pain round about know to let me know that :witch: is on her way but nothing. Which is kind of good news because me and my OH have been TTC for around 4 months now. I have had lots of simptoms and have been feeling sick for around 2-3 weeks =[
> 
> but i cant understand how i can get 5 negatives and no period has anyone got any suggestions on what happening or what i should do if the :witch: doesnt show up next week?
> 
> thanks :flower:

Hi CAT, i bet your feeling a little confussed now i know i would be, did you use FRER tests or ultra sensative preg tests?? and FMU??
AND YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! BETTY!! lets (hopefully) gate crash 1st tri 2 geva...come on girls get :sex:
:hug: N :dust: to all xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Evening ladies!

Hope you've all had lovely weekends, wonderful news mothercabbage that you got af! :)

Sorry I have no advice for you Cat as i've not got that far yet but I hope you get some answers soon, must be awful not knowing whats going on!

Not a lot new here to report! I've been taking my temps for 5 days now and they seem very steady around 36.2 and 36.3. I'm not sure how long this cycle will be so thinking i might start on the opk's later this week. When is the normal time to start them?? 

Hows things with you Betty? Not long before your sunshine holiday Lolly!

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## betty14

things much the same here, waiting to see what happens this cycle what day af rears her ugly face lol!hoping i will start to have some sorta normal cycle!

im sorry cat i dont have any answers for you, how long have you been off cerazette? could just be your body messing about... befor cerazette i was on the dot 28 day cycle but now :shrug: its anyones guess at the mo:wacko:

Mothercabbage its a deal we will roll up with our :bfp:'s and join the rest of our ex-cerazetters in the wonderful magical journey to motherhood hee hee!!

hope everyone else is well.... anything exciting happening??

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Good morning!

2 Weeks today I'll be on my way to Egypt! Can't wait!

So I'm on cycle day 13 today, feels very strange not trying this month, especially this week as I'm sure I'm gonna ov this week, can feel the twinges already, which is good as it means i must be settling back into some sort of normal routine! Bad that I'm due af when I'm in egypt though lol! Never mind I'm sure it will all be worth it!

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hey ladies how are you all getting on? Just wanted to come say hello, i havent been on BNB much lately, iv been poorly with one thing or another! Had a bad urine infection that had me really poorly for over a week, then i threw my back out!

Iv started with a little nausea now but im not complaining about that!

Have we had any more bfps? xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Elmo! 

Good to hear from you but sorry to hear you have not been well :flower:

No more BFP'S yet. I've decided not to try this month with going to Egypt so I'm just waiting till i come back back & hopefully still be preggers for xmas :happydance:

How are feeling now? Has it sunk in your pregnant?


Lolly x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Erm....its beginning to i think. Iv been looking at names :) i know i shouldnt but its fun :)

Cant wait to find out if im having a boy or a girl, have to get to my 12 week scan 1st though never mind my 20 week!!

You'll be able to have a great holiday knowing your not pregnant and not worrying about what your eating and drinking :) and im sure you can still have your bfp in time for xmas :) Im so excited for you xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Aww i was the same with my little girl, i had names picked out for either sex as soon as we started TTc, so the minute we knew what sex she was, she had a name! And i'm also not a patient person so i had a private gender scan done at 16weeks, and when i was told GIRL, i was just blown away, i already have 2 boys, never thought i'd have another baby, let alone a girl!!!!!!! my boys, aged 15, and 10, love her to bits, and now TTC'ing for number 4, so my little girl has a brother or sister to grow up with. And yes, Already have names picked! had 1 set picked, then realised the girls name sounded like my DP's daughters name, and a friend of mine had a son with the boys name, so we got a new set, all ready to go, just need that BFP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

just popping by
cycle 3 for me and they are all over the place 32,36 and this month 29 days - I hope they settle soon or I will never get a bfp
hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Angie

It's annoying isn't it?! it seems as thought there getting better though :flower:

Names are very exciting, i bet it must be even more exciting when you find out the sex. Well, I've really chilled out about the whole ttc thing now, i cant be bothered with opk's i think i can kind of tell when it's happening & i felt as if sex was getting all to technical lol so we're just gonna have sex when we want & hope for the best!


Lolly x


----------



## angie79

Lollylou said:


> Hi Angie
> 
> It's annoying isn't it?! it seems as thought there getting better though :flower:
> 
> Names are very exciting, i bet it must be even more exciting when you find out the sex. Well, I've really chilled out about the whole ttc thing now, i cant be bothered with opk's i think i can kind of tell when it's happening & i felt as if sex was getting all to technical lol so we're just gonna have sex when we want & hope for the best!
> 
> 
> Lolly x

oh I hope I get like That - Rus hates all my opks etc and wants us to just to go with the flow - I think half of it is the performance issue and the pressure - maybe I will chill at some point who knows


----------



## mothercabbage

hi girls, hows everyone, bet your getting excited for Egypt LOLLY, im currently waiting O so its a waiting game for me at the mo, we best get practicing DTD b4 O day!!!!
who's 1st in line for testing on ere then...im losing track of who's who!!:wacko:
:hug: N :dust: to all xxxxxx


----------



## Lollylou

Evening!

Yes i am getting VERY excited now! 1 week on Monday!

Well I'm back of the line for testing lol! It will be end of October before i pee on a stick again lol! Wonder if I'll come back to any surprises with you guys?! 
Please dont all leave me though, pop back and say hi & help me through to me getting my BFP :haha:

Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey Ladies!

I did my first opk today, just out of curiosity! got a very faint test line which i was actually pleased about as i thought i'd get nothing at all! So i'm at cd10 and i've no idea when i might ov! 

Don't worry Lolly i doubt i'll be that lucky to catch first go!

:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## luckyclover84

Hi Ladies. I haven't been on here much but last time i was on here i'd been trying for a baby having come off cerazette which i was on for 4 years. Through lots of panic and worry, I did a pregnancy test on Friday and I'M PREGNANT, been tot he doctors and have an early pregnancy scan booked for Thursday. Early days but I thought it would be a nice success story for everyone like me on here who have been trying with no luck, it will happen eventually... I'd almost given up so this is just my way of saying thankyou for all your support and advice, you are all wonderful people and not to worry to much as I'm prove that cerazette does eventually get out of the body and stabilize :)
I'll keep you all updated... fingers crossed it'll all be well and healthy xxxx


----------



## Lollylou

:happydance::happydance:Luckyclover:happydance::happydance:

Thats AMAZING! You must be so happy!!!!!

How are you feeling? I bet you were not expecting that?!

Excellent news, wishing you the best of luck! :flower:

Make sure you let us know how your doing, & hopefully we'll be joining you soon!


Lolly x


----------



## mothercabbage

Congrats CLOVER!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: keep us updated about scans/sex etc...:thumbup: and lolly lou i dont think ill catch on 1st cycle like i did with my son, but even if i do get :bfp: ill still hang around n wait for you!!!!!:flower:
:hug: N :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks Mothercabbage!

Ooooh its all exciting now isn't it??! Quite a few BFP'S since this thread started now! Wonder who will be next!



Lolly x
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

FXd its all of us this month, so when is it you go to egypt LOLLY? and when do you get back to TTC?? xx
:hug: N :dust: to all xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

mothercabbage said:


> FXd its all of us this month, so when is it you go to egypt LOLLY? and when do you get back to TTC?? xx
> :hug: N :dust: to all xx

Seconded! Let's keep our fx'd for a :bfp: this month :)

Congratulations Clover! What wonderful news! Keep us updated xx


----------



## mothercabbage

CD5 is rubbish....not O, not got AF anymore... just a cold!!!! sniffle sniffle....:cry:...
:hug: N :dust:


----------



## Lollylou

It's 1 week on Monday :happydance::happydance:

I'll be due 3rd af from stopping Cerazette half way through the holiday :cry:
lol but i don't get really bad periods so not to worry. So I'll be back ttc straight after i come home & my husbands birthday is the 30th October so maybe just maybe I'll be lucky enough to get my BFP then! :happydance: So it's all kinda worked out, although I'm not really sure if I've ovulated yet as cant be bothered doing opks this week but i feel like i am, just wait and see when next af arrives!

I so cant wait the see the words 'PREGNANT' on the test, just fingers crossed it happens for us all soon!


Lolly x


----------



## mothercabbage

yey to that LOLLY..... :bfp: all around soon x
:hug: :dust:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

mothercabbage said:


> yey to that LOLLY..... :bfp: all around soon x
> :hug: :dust:

Woohoo!! :)


----------



## luckyclover84

Thankyou so much for all your well wishes, made me a bit tearful actually. I'm feeling very pregnant now, will find out tomorrow how far gone I am hopefully. Doctors say I could be about 5-6 weeks, shocking! 
I had a feeling something wasn't right, just thought it was due to cerazette and the late period making everything hurt and swell lol I've got heartburn, my boobs are like rocks, quite teary, no morning sickness as of yet :thumbup:
I will let you all know tomorrow evening how it goes... fingers crossed :)

Speak to you all soon and keep at it, If I can do it you all can :) xxxxxx


----------



## betty14

congratulations clover :happydance::happydance:

its always sooo good when an ex-cerazetter gets that infamous :bfp:!!

keep us all posted on how you are doing:thumbup:

x x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey ladies, hope your all having lovely weekends!

Lolly! Enjoy your week in egypt! So jealous, it cold here! Have a wonderful time xxx

I think I'm either building up to ov or ov'ing now but I really have no idea! I haven't done any opk's as we are away but the one I did on Friday was negative :(

So how is everyone else??

:dust: to all xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey ladies, hope your all having lovely weekends!

Lolly! Enjoy your week in egypt! So jealous, it cold here! Have a wonderful time xxx

I think I'm either building up to ov or ov'ing now but I really have no idea! I haven't done any opk's as we are away but the one I did on Friday was negative :(

So how is everyone else??

:dust: to all xx


----------



## mothercabbage

hi :wave: im still full of cold, but trying to keep up :sex: as i think O is imminent...FXd to us all for the coming weeks :hug n :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi!

It's next Monday I'm away, still have another week of work to go yet!!!

just a flying visit from today! Hope everyone is good & i'll be back on properly 2mor!


Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Sorry that's me wishing the weeks away!! 

Sorry to hear you still have your cold Mothercabbage! Hope it goes soon!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Sorry that's me wishing the weeks away!! 

Sorry to hear you still have your cold Mothercabbage! Hope it goes soon!


----------



## mothercabbage

morning...:wave: feel great today...:happydance::happydance: DTD last night so thats that covered..:haha: hows everyone today??
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

woohoo glad your feeling better! :)

Sorry about the double posting, looks like something my phone must have done!

I'm really confused as my chart now shows higher temps so i'm thinking I might have missed it this month. I guess it is hard to tell when you have no previous cycle to base it on! I went with 37 as thats how many days it took me to get af after the cerazette but it looks like it might be more of a 28 to 30 this month! Do any of you ladies chart with ff? 

One probably tmi question, how long after :sex: can you last before needing the loo? Maybe its just me and habit but i'm desperate to go after, i tried laying for 20mins but not sure i even made that!

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i usually go straight after :sex: but just lately i put a towel on bed..cross my legs n go to sleep..... bit messy the next morning but hopefully worth it!!!! xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

This week is DRAGGING! Well not alot happening with me I'm cd 21 not that it really matters lol as I'm not trying till i get back. Have no idea if I've ovulated & no idea when af although should be next week sometime os when i get back I'll be straight into trying for next month & hopefully can give husband a nice surprise on his birthday!

How is everyone else today?


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

hey ladies,

not much to report here just thought i would pop by and say hello, and lolly i hope this week goes quickly for ya and have a fab time :)

anyone else got anything going on??

x x x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey! 

Not a lot happening here either! Still getting negative opk's :(

Have had a bit of cramping today, not sure what thats all about!

Nice to hear your ok lolly, fx'd when you get back you get that bfp!

Xx


----------



## betty14

well im so confused... :shrug:

was supposed to get af monday... all i have had is tiny amounts of brown spotting... not even enough to make it to a liner literally when i wipe but not everytime!

just dont know whats going on!! i will be visitng my doc if it dont resolve as this clearly isnt right when i have been having normal bleeds!!!

sorry needed to vent its just so frustrating!!

hope everyone else is ok today!!

x x xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

vent away! that sounds really frustrating - hope it sorts itself out or if not the Doc can help. 

Had this cramping/dull ache pain all last night and this morning - could it be ovulation pain? i've no idea what to expect but its uncomfortable!! Did another opk yesterday and got a slightly darker negative but still negotive!! temps still low so i guess i'm still waiting...! 

hope everyone else is good! Who is expecting af/testing next? Do you think it's worth testing Betty? I soooo want someone to get a BFP this month (next month for Lolly!)! fx'd for you all xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Afternoon!

Betty, maybe it's worth testing? :shrug: Sounds really frustrating though. Jax, could be ov pain but it's hard to say as its different for everyone, keep doing the opk's!

I know we need some positive news! Hopefully someone will get a BFP this month & hopefully me next month or at least before Christmas!

Well I'm all packed & ready to go! The next few days will drag no doubt!


Will check in before i go to catch up!



Lolly x


----------



## mothercabbage

oh lolly not long now...take pics id love to see some! hope you have a great time
my testing is not for 2 weeks yet, well thats when AF is due so.......any one else sooner than that??
:hug: n :dust: to all xx


----------



## Mrs.Cullen

I ad wat i hope was in implantation bleed on sunday and bad cramps but no af. Every day since i have had dull aches but no af so im going to test this weekend and see what happens.

I hate the not knowing i ont even know what cycle day im on or anything as i ave only been off cerazette for 4 weeks and not had a period yet!!!!

I really dont tink im so lucky as to get pg first time but you never know fingers crossed aye xxxxx


----------



## betty14

thanks jax and lolly,

its soooooo annoying... i have thought about testing... but i have been tiddling all day long so didnt think it was worth wasting a test on really diluted wee which would only be :bfn: think imight in the morning just so i know for sure im out... the other reason i have put it off is that my oh didnt come home till a few days after ov would have happened, not sure its been long enough since :sex: to get a pos test yet even if i was pg..... if that made any sense.

sorry for the ramblings of a crazy lady lol!!
x x x


----------



## Mrs.Cullen

Omg the spelling in my last post is awful!!!! Anyway im out this month the witch got me :( not in full flow yet but its def the start :(

Heres to trying again this cycle

xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi ladies,
Hope you don't mind me jumping in here.
A friend of mine has come off cerazette recently and had her first AF. She's now in the month after that. She is suffering from terrible PMS most of the time and feeling very irritable, up and down. Is this normal? And is there anything any of you can suggest for her to take or do, that could help?


----------



## betty14

hey floofy...

its completely normal.... i thinknwe would all agree its nasty while its going out of your system...

as for taking things im no expert on this... i just take pregnacare conceprion and it has made me feel 100% better :thumbup:

hope your friend feels better soon 

x x x


----------



## floofymad

Thanks for answering Betty. I'll suggest that to her x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

I'm taking pregnacare conception too and think that has helped level me out a little after the pill! I had yuk PMT for weeks before af finally turned up! Hope she feels brighter soon xx

Sorry to hear your out this month Jenny, PMA for next cycle!! Any news with you Betty??

Lolly, have a super holiday - looking forward to hearing from you when you get back!

Mothercabbage, I think you'll be testing before me - FF finally put cross-hairs on my temp chart so i'm hopefully 3dpo today :) yay! so I guess i'll be testing in a fortnight if :witch: doesn't show first!!

hope you've all had lovely weekends - can't believe its monday again tomorrow!

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## betty14

thats k floofy... bless her but the end goal is soooooo worth the stress :o)

jax i have/am having the weirdest af EVER!!! was a day late to start then all i got was spotting for like 4-5 days then intermittent bleeding and back to spotting then bleeding then back to spotting ..... mega back ache and cramping like nobodys business :shrug: just dont get it i have been having 'normal' af then this!!! grrrrr!

wish we could ask our bodies what the 'plan' is so we didnt have to stress!! its frustrating because now i have no idea when to take my cycle from as i havent had the correct bleeding pattern!!

hows everyone else doing??

x x x

will see what happens next month if i get the same weirdness ill be going to docs!


----------



## gertrude

just got back from my 12 week scan and my dates suggest that I was back to my normal cycle length pretty quick after cerazette

stopped taking it - 6weeks before AF
first cycle = 25 days - never been that short before
second cycle got BFP and the dates suggest it was back to 30/31 days which is exactly what it was before the pill :)


----------



## Lil-woowoo

I got pregnant on my third cycle since coming off cerazette. I stopped on 1st June and had my first period nearly 3 weeks later and my cycles had been regular:happydance: x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Woohoo! That's brilliant news, thanks fir sharing ladies - hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

I'm in my first 2ww, positive but not overly optimistic!! I got a rather steep dip on my chart today, not sure why :(

Anyway hope all of you are doing well xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

hi ladies :wave:

well im 7 weeks off cerazette and no sign of af ! im feeling swollen and grumpy :dohh:

i really need af to show up soon before i turn into a mad woman lol !!


----------



## betty14

aww hey peanut... welcome to our little group...

hang in there i was just over 7 weeks so ya never know it could be any day now :)

keep us posted!!

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!!!!!!!!


I'm back!

holiday was AMAZING! Loved Egypt so much!

thought i was gonna be due af on holiday but it never blooming showed up which means its 5 weeks 2mor since last af :cry: not pregnant either. So wish my cycles would just settle into a regular routine! oh well, hopefully next month!

I expected to come back to loads of posts to read, but seems like you have all had a quiet week? No updates?



Lolly xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Lollylou said:


> Morning!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm back!
> 
> holiday was AMAZING! Loved Egypt so much!
> 
> thought i was gonna be due af on holiday but it never blooming showed up which means its 5 weeks 2mor since last af :cry: not pregnant either. So wish my cycles would just settle into a regular routine! oh well, hopefully next month!
> 
> I expected to come back to loads of posts to read, but seems like you have all had a quiet week? No updates?
> Lolly xx

hi lolly :happydance:glad you had a great time:happydance:, i like to talk alot so im a regular over on 19th october testers thread now:blush:, thought id check in here though to see how egypt was, i tested yesterday bfn:dohh:,too early i was hoping but last night started with af symptoms and they're worse today so i think im out this cycle :growlmad: xx


----------



## betty14

hey lolly, sooo glad you had a good holiday!!

not much been going on in here really :shrug: my last update was about my weird af... because of that i am totally lost as to where i am so just gonna see how this month goes!!

hope everyone else is good :)

x x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey lolly!! Glad you had a fab holiday, bet it was beautiful and lovely and warm :)
Sorry to hear your af is messing you about, has the witch got you now? Think she will have me by the morning, I've starting spotting tonight.

Yeah it's been quiet, I've been in my first 2ww which has driven me nuts!!

Is it still all happening in the 19th test thread mothercabbage?! I can't keep up! How many dpo are you, still got my fingers crossed for you! 

Betty, what's your plans this month then? Are you giving the opk's another chance? I never got a real positive, one nearly got as dark as the control line and then from then on they were all blank!

Best get some sleep, on a training course this week!

:dust: to you all! Xx


----------



## Lollylou

Yeah it was lovely & warm all week!

Its cycle day 36 today! Nightmare I'm actually so over it now. Its never going to happen. Been off Cerazette since June and just cant get back into normal cycles. What makes it worse is one of my best friends just told me shes 12 weeks pregnant. Im just giving up theres no point at all and its just getting me down now x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Oh lolly :hugs: that sucks! I have a friend who got pregnant by accident recently, how fair is that!! We will get our BFP's, don't give up hope! That pill truely is evil xx

I was 36 days last month I think, 31 this but it looks like it really does mess with your system.

Xx


----------



## betty14

awww lolly, dont lose hope... i know how you are feeling i have two really close friends pregnant one is 10 weeks the other is 18 weeks its so hard as neither of them have had trouble just decided and whoop there it is :(

i have been off 5 mths now and dont seem to be settling :( sucks eh!! im sure it will happen for us all we jaut need to hang in there!!

Jax i never got a pos either!! and with the last extremely odd af i have even less idea where i am so i would have to opk 2 times every day to catch the pos lol... i dont think ill be spending that money lol... just gonna wait and seee..... if it was af just weird ill be due around 1st nov so we will see huh!!!

vent away ladies its good we have one another to tell the things our men just dont get!!!!

x x x x


----------



## Lollylou

I know I'm just being stupid but what the hell is going on! Last time i stopped cerazette everything returned really quickly & i suppose i just thought it would this time too. 

I'm just gonna stop all this ovulation sticks & stuff its just messing with my head so much! 

Sorry for moaning, I'll be in a better mood 2mor i promise!


Lolly x:dust:


----------



## betty14

seriously lolly its cool... you moan away, we all need to sometimes...

i think ttc is harder emotionally on us as we are the ones 'going through' it all with hormones, symptom spotting, feeling crappy etc etc!!

but just think the end result is a truly magical thing :)

chin up :hugs:
x x x x


----------



## poweris3

Hiya,

Not sure if I am posting this in the right place, apologies if not..

I'm 25 and came off of Cerazette about 1 month ago. I was taking it for about 15 months, right before being prescribed Cerazette I had two shots of Depo Provera. Ever since the first shot of Depo right up until yesterday I'd not had a single bleed at all. The doctor assured me this was fine (!).

Anyway I am just wondering if anyone else has had similar side effects. I've had the phantom preg symptoms and stuff plus bloating. But the weird one to me is soft gums. My gums are super soft since stopping the pill, if I eat anything 'sharp' it cuts my mouth, then within 24 hours the cut is a big ulcer that really hurts. I currently have one caused by a crouton LOL..

Has anyone else had this? It's really starting to bug me as I'm always sore from the ulcers. We're currently in Eastern Europe where they don't seem to sell anything like bonjela at all so it's not fun.

Sorry to make my first post such a big one, asking for info too hehe cheeky of me I know :winkwink:

Thanks guys heheh 
Sarah xx


----------



## betty14

hello sarah and welcome...

im sorry i havent personally been affected by the soft gums... i would say when you get home to visit your dentist as that cant be fun!!

sorry to not be much help!! just wanted to give you a welocme :)

x x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Cycle day 38 & still nothing. Feel terrible! Shattered, boobs hurting like mad & stomach cramps so fingers crossed something will happen soon. i know it's pointless as we've only been trying since June but i think I'm going to go to doctors next week for a chat.

Hows everyone else?


Lolly x
:dust:


----------



## poweris3

Hiya Betty, thanks for the welcome.

We're actually living over here LOL. OH found something in the chemist today that looks and feels like bonjela so here's hoping :thumbup:

Sarah x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Finally, 41 days & I'm happy to say the :witch: has arrived!!!!!!! 

So cd 1 for me :happydance:

Bit of a nightmare that its took this long but at least she's here!

7 weeks for first af, 5 for next & nearly 6 for this one. Hopefully settle down soon, don't think it's looking good for my Christmas BFP but nevermind.


Any updates??


Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Morning Lolly, glad the :witch: came and your back on cd1! Fingers crossed you'll have a better cycle this month and find that BFP at the end!!

I'm on cd6 today and am just getting over a really nasty cold - it has completely messed my temps up!! It has made me wonder if colds/flu can effect ttc? I'm guessing i'm just not healthy enough and am now trying to eat more greens :) Also a bit torn this month between trying or leaving it as we go on holiday in two weeks and i'd like to have the odd glass of wine with my meals.

Hope everyone else is well xxx

and hello to Sarah, hope your gums are getting better - have to say its not something i experienced but i wouldn't put it past that pill! good luck xx


----------



## betty14

hey ,lolly thats great news that the :witch: arrived....

my cycles are still not right... cant belive how quick times goes i have been off 6 months now!!

aww sarah... i suffer so bad with ulcers, have been checked out by a consulatnt they are so bad and it turns out its hormanal... the best thing i have found as a topical aid is ANBESOL it comes as liquid or gel... the liquid is best... it has lidocane in it so completely numbs the whole area! its fab .... see if you can get that where you are :)

also whn i was completely at the end of my tether with a particularly bad batch on my toungue i went to holland and barrett they reccommended manuka honey as its used to treat all sorts inc ulcers on the skin and stomach ulcers so i though it would be worth a try... you just need a teaspoon a day and so far touching wood it HAS WORKED!!! havent had one for 2 months now:happydance::happydance:

maybe you could get some over there??? or order online perhaps??

sorry for the essay girls

hope everyone is well

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi all! 

Cd 4 & apart from horrendous cramps on Monday it's actually been ok! Can't wait to just get started again this month, hopefully no af at the end of it or at least back into a shorter cycle lol! 

So, i wasn't going to use opks but I've caved and bought some, i just need to know if everything is working! I'm also going to start drinking fresh grapefruit juice and :sex: every second day! So, we'll see what happens in about 5 weeks! 


Hows everyone else?


Lolly 

:dust:


----------



## betty14

hey lolly,

im rubbish feel so bad... i have a stinking cold and feeling sick all the time!! i have no idea if i have ov or not... so grrr really from me lol!!

without spending a fortune so i can opk every day im not sure how ill know if i am ov or not... 

sorry to be blue just not feeling myself at all :(

hope everyone else is well!

anyone testing soon??

x x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty,


Yesterday i ordered 25 opk's from amazon & it was only like 5 pound! I also got loads of pregnancy tests & pre-seed just for the hell of it lol!

Bummer, so you dunno if you've ov'd this month? What CD are you?


Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey ladies!

so glad you've got your PMA back Lolly! I'm trying the grapefruit too, not noticed any difference yet but only been 3 days :) let us know how you get on with the pre-seed too, heard good things about that!

Betty, i'm just out the otherside of a stinking cold - it was horrible, hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

I'm cd10 today and seeing as i still have loads of internet opk's i might make a start today! my temps are getting lower (think cold screwed with them early on) so hopefully i'll ov in the next 10 days, even better if its when we're on holiday - can :sex: whenever then!!

:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## 05mummy07

I've been off Cerazette Since about 3rd September, although had missed loads up until that point. Never had a withdrawal bleed, have skipped my Sept and Oct AF, got slight spotting on 8th Oct and brown discharge on 9th. Got loads of pregnancy symptoms and this past week have had two odd tests. I give up.


----------



## betty14

hey lolly, im CD 25... of a 32-34 day cycle.... had no outward signs that i have ov....i should have done about 5 days ago if i was going to :shrug: well will just wait and see what happens... see if i get af or not!

jax, colds suck eh! but hopefully this will be winter cold and ill be ok for the rest lol!!

welcome mummy07... experiencing pg symptoms is soooo normal while coming off cerazette.. i think we all have had that...

what do you mean by odd tests?

its perfectly normal for it to take a long time to get af back too... we have all been around the 7-8 weeks mark so hang in there :)

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Good Morning!

How is everyone?


Colds all cleared up?



CD 8 for me, Please make this be my month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lolly xx


----------



## mamadonna

morning every1 its been a long time since i was on this thread but i thought i'd call in and let you kno i got my :bfp: this morning dont loose hope girls i was about to give up,i came off cerazette back in april!


----------



## Lollylou

mamadonna!

Congratulations!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Thats great news, you must be so happy!!!!! Best of luck to you!



Lolly xxxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Mamadonna!!! I just happened to come on here to check in on lolly and saw this!! Huge huge congratulations hun im so pleased for you xxx


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

Long time
How is everyone - i'm now on cd9 of cycle 3 - af still not settled really yet and i'm depending on opks every cycle - although i'm very possitive this cycle
glad to see some bfps - congrats :happydance: - still hope for us

xxx


----------



## betty14

all good here.. cold almost gone now :dance:

im CD 29 of what seems to be the longest cycle ever hee hee! just waiting to see what happens due af around 1st nov...we will see eh!!

how is everyone else doing??

mamma Congrats on your :bfp: hopefully we will all be joining you in first tri soon :thumbup:

angie are you getting pos opk's? hope this is your month!! 

x x x x


----------



## angie79

Yep been getting poss opks the last 3 cycles - it's just getting the oh at the right moment - he seems at his best this cycle so maybe this month - opks are a blessing with my cycles not being settled yet

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Angie,I'm cd 9 of cycle 4 & feeling quite positive too! I actually really didn't think it would take this long, if i'm not pregnant by January I'll take a wee trip to the doctors i think. 

Anyway, I'm gonna try & not try and not stress to much this month :haha:

glad your cold is nearly away Betty!

Good theres another BFP in here too!


Lolly xx


----------



## angie79

Lollylou said:


> Morning!
> 
> Angie,I'm cd 9 of cycle 4 & feeling quite positive too! I actually really didn't think it would take this long, if i'm not pregnant by January I'll take a wee trip to the doctors i think.
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna try & not try and not stress to much this month :haha:
> 
> glad your cold is nearly away Betty!
> 
> Good theres another BFP in here too!
> 
> 
> Lolly xx

hi Hun

close in cycle I see - when you expecting to o
I said come the new year I would go to the doctors but I'm trying to be a bit calmer this and trying some b vitamins to lengthen my lp

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Angie

That is a very good question lol! 

Sometimes cd14, sometimes cd 22 and last month i think cd 26! I'm all over the place lol.

Started opks todays, & obviously theres nothing there at all but I'm just gonna keep going, got loads of tests of amazon so i def dont want to miss it this month!


Lolly x


----------



## angie79

Lollylou said:


> Angie
> 
> That is a very good question lol!
> 
> Sometimes cd14, sometimes cd 22 and last month i think cd 26! I'm all over the place lol.
> 
> Started opks todays, & obviously theres nothing there at all but I'm just gonna keep going, got loads of tests of amazon so i def dont want to miss it this month!
> 
> 
> Lolly x

yep sounds like me cd15, cd19 and now who knows :haha:
i started mine on cd9 - dont want to miss it plus i have been on vit b complex this month so i'm hoping/expecting o to be slightly earlier

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!


It's so quiet in here now!


How is everyone??







Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

hey lolly...

i know i keep lookinh and there is never any posts...

im waiting fr af to arrive tomorrow... thats about all thats going on my end lol!!

how about you?
x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Oooh betty you might not get it?


I'm all good, CD14 but god knows how long this cycle will be :wacko: just :sex: every other day to see what happens!


Its not the same now that everyone is away!


Lolly xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey ladies! 

I'm sat on the balcony of our holiday let in Cornwall! It's so beautiful!

I'm counting on you ladies for the BFP's this month, I've been really sick with a virus and missed ov all together! I'm now 4dpo according to my temps and ff but the :sex: is way out either side! Nevermind, my body isn't exactly at it's best this month so maybe it's a good thing. Didn't get a positive opk either...!

Good luck Betty, hope the :witch: doesn't get you!
Sounds like you have a plan Lolly, fx'd this is your month! 

Xx


----------



## betty14

well lolly...

i have had soooo many symptoms and may even have had an IB... but i was silly and tested yest which was BFN so now thinking im out :cry:

not sure... guess ill just hang in and see what happens eh!

sounds like you have a good plan there lolly... keep us posted :)

aww jax that sounds lush!! hope you feel better soon and next month you can get cracking eh :)

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Afternoon!

Jax, that sounds amazing! Have fun! Hope your feeling better!

Betty, sorry, what is IB? sorry if I'm being stupid! You never know though, do you know for def when you Ov'D?



Lolly x


----------



## betty14

IB= implantation bleed... your not stupid i am just lazy so abreviate lol

well i was supposed to around CD18 but dont know for sure if i did... i haven been doing anything other than bd... trying to stay relaxed about it... but i have just felt so many symptoms that i allowed myself that little bit of excitement... wish i hadnt now :(

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Oh i AM being stupid i do know what that means lol :dohh:


So you had IB then? If your not sure when you ovulated you might have caught!
Just keep testing every couple of days? 


Are you feeling any different symptoms?



Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

well the IB was bang on the right time... over the sat and sun i had some brown spotting... like the tiniest amount and only like once each day.... so that swhy i thought....

i have been feeling seriously queasey for well over a week.... headaches, af type cramps, not wanting food... weird bruised feeling in boob, lots of cm, trouble sleeping but really tired.....

but a bfn test :cry:.... either i tested to early or my body is playing tricks on me :cry:

only time will tell i guess....

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Its sounding so good though betty! 

It will prob just be too early! 

You seem to have all the symptoms. 


Keep testing, & i'll be waiting regardless!!




Lolly xxxx


----------



## Lollylou

Any news Betty?


Lolly x:dust::dust:


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone
Here's my story so far-
Well I'm 26 years old and if I'm being totally honest I've never felt like I wanted children and never liked them, until recently that is, must be my body clock as I've got all broody and I feel totally ready to start a family! So I was on mycrogynon for about 4 years, then I was put on cerazette as my blood pressure went high, which I've been on for about 4 years. Cerazette has really suited me, I've been absolutely fine on it and haven't had a single period on it, just odd spotting once in a while. As myself and my husband have decided we are ready to start a family I stopped taking the pill last Thursday (part way through the pack, I don't know if I've done wrong by doing that?) and as of yet absolutely nothing has occurred! I've made the big mistake of researching cerazette on the internet and of course I'v read the many horror stories, but I'm going to remain positive and see how I go on, after all everyone is different!
We aren't going to TTC right away, I want my body to return to some normality first I think. I would love to be pregnant by March next year, but like I say I'm going to try not to stress myself out however long it takes, I want this journey to be an enjoyable experience!

Heather xx


----------



## betty14

hey lolly...

still no af.... gonna give her till the weekend (if i can wait that long lol) and if she is still AWOL then ill test again...

if im not pg then my body is being soooooo cruel!! i will update you as and when i have any news.... i reallllllly hope its good news too !!

x x x


----------



## betty14

Hello Heather,

welcome to the thread...

it has taken most of us around 7 weeks to get first af so dont worry its early days for you... i stopped part way through a pack too so i wouldnt worry, i think because they are pops its ok as you dont ever have a break so essentially no matter when you stop its part way through if that makes sense.....

good luck in your ttc journey feel free to fire any questions you might have :)

x x x


----------



## kittykat76

hi everyone,

Im new here and i dont even know how to do my profile picture!! how sad!:(
I came off cerazette about 6 weeks ago and no AF. I did have a tiny bleedind 3 weeks ago which lasted a day and then a small brown spotting. Obviously no positive tests. I can see many of you been going through the same so I feel a lot calmer now. But yeah at the same time I have been very very tired and moody. Just want to feel normal again. The bloatedness is just not going away and terrible sleep n nightmares :( booooooo

nice meeting you all though :)


----------



## Lollylou

Hi,

Welcome to kittykat & Heather!

It's really hard when you first come off it but as you can see some of us fell pregnant quickly & some are still trying to get there so you never know how long it will take, everyone is different! :flower:

Just try & take it each day at a time, God i should take my own advice lol! 

Betty, still looking good, I'm praying that evil witch stays away for you!!!!!!!!


I'm cycle day 16, feel like i'm ovulating but opk's are negative!



Here's hoping i get a positive in the next week!




Anyway, night everyone, update 2mor!




Lolly x
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kittykat76

thank you lolly,

Im afraid Im also part of the impatient team!! hehe But I will be ok. Not worrying too much at the moment.:)

x


----------



## betty14

hey kitty, welcome aboard!

i am trying soooo hard not to be inpatient but i fear im failing lol....

Lolly,
i know its looking good atm but we will see eh... still trying not to get my hopes up as i dont wanna be to upset if im not also dont wanna give myself psychosymatic symptoms hee hee!!

ooh hopefully you will ov soon then maybe tomorrow?! keep us posted :)

whick opk are you using? 

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

I'm just using internet ones, got 50 for a fiver! lol. I'm using 2 a day so it works out better! Last month i think i ovulated on day 27! 


My husband is really not well so we cant :sex: he has a really bad bug :sick:so hopefully i don't ovulate this week or i will go mental! He's away for a week next month too with work, i cant bare the thought of having to wait till Jan :cry: why wont ANYTHING go right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittykat76

morning all,

I am super tired today. Cant seem to have a goodnight sleep these days :wacko: However early hours in the morning I had quite a bit of cramping which actually woke me up. I do hope its a sign af is coming soooooooon!! Temperature is all over the place which is making me feel quite unwell too :cry:

Well its been 44days with no period. I think I will put down on my xmas wish list just in case it doesnt happen soon!!! in the meantime i will put the kettle on :coffee: 

xxx


----------



## betty14

wow lolly 50 for a fiver... where from? 

if i dont get a :bfp: ill be doing the same to pinpoint ov! i went to sleep feeling super queasey and woke up the same:sick: still no sign of :af: yet either so fx'ed she dont show!!

thats rubbish your hubby is poorly lolly... ill keep everything crossed that he gets better so you can catch the eggy :) hang in there im sure you will be ok and will have your :bfp: in time for xmas!!

kittykat looking good for :af: to be on her way to you... most of us had bad cramps for the first one after coming off :wacko: keep us posted :flower:

x x x


----------



## kittykat76

Betty I feel terrible today :cry: and on top of everything got a few spots and had my first cry today not long ago for absolutely no reason!!:( 
Tried to do the ironing and my back is killing me now. If I didnt have any kids I would just gone straight to bed for the day but I cant!! If this is not the AF coming I must be getting ill or something. Wont do any tests till I am 8 weeks late. I wish I could hybernate for a week!!:sleep:

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

It was off amazon! I got loads of pregnancy tests too! So i can test away quite happy! How late are you again Betty? I keep forgetting :haha:

KittyKat, 44 days, I'm sure it wont be long now :flower: hope you feel better soon!

my husband text me to say he feels much better so its back to :sex: tonight! 


Still negative opk though :growlmad:


Lolly x


----------



## kittykat76

hey lolly,

Yes i think (hope) AF is about to say hello. Keep going toilet all the time which i hate but there must be some pressure going on down there.

I have to say though reading all the post and threads on here and other forums it does makes me feel rather confused sometimes. Like everyone has a different story. Some says it can take up to 6 months for af to come, some say they got pregnant before the af arrived, some say they got pregnant whilst on cerazette and the worst ones are when they have no AF after cerazette, no hpt positive and end up finding out they've been pregnant for 5 months but because of the pill couldnt get a positive result!! Now that would be scary. I dont want that to happen to me :nope:

Great Now i change from calm to panic again ](*,)

xxx


----------



## betty14

aww kitty dont panic its all ok.... ALL of us in here have had af return so dont worry... from everthing you have said i bet she will be here in the next few days!!

lolly i am 2 days late and CD 38!! keep thinking she is here but nothing... not sure if i am more optimistoc of just terrified :haha:

ooh so glad your hubby is well again... good luck with the :sex: hope you catch the eggy... what CD are you? ov cant be far away??

x x x


----------



## kittykat76

is it quite normal to feel dizzy and light headed too before the main af?? its one of the things ive been bothered about the past 2 weeks. :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Evening!

I'm in the spare room, hubby is in our room throwing up & feeling terrible, poor thing, I dont feel too good either lol! What a pair we are! So no baby making tonight! 

Betty, I'm CD 17 still quite early for me!

Kittykat, totally, i felt so dizzy before first af and had really REALLY bad pains in my hips! I still get really dizzy before af and actually passed out before my 2nd af! I've only had 3 since stopping in june.

fingers crossed i dont get this bug, the only throwing up i want is morning sickness!


Lolly xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## betty14

aww bless him lolly, hope he is on the mend soon hopefully before ov time :) and i hope you dont get it...

i have a phobia of being sick i have panic attacks etc so even the thought of a stomach bug makes the feelings rise lol......

kitty i too felt dizzy before first af... its awful but i felt soooooo much better after the first one had passed :)

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

HI!


Hubby is slowly getting better! :thumbup:

I don't feel too bad either so it's all good!

Still negative opks not even a hint of getting any darker so god knows whats up!


Hows everyone else?


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

aww lolly thats brill to hear!! what day are you expecting ov roughly??

i have not stopped tiddling today! 3 days late now too... im scared to test lol... think ill wait till af a week late then test... wha'dya think??

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty i have no idea! I just don't think i am ovulating! I'm not sure i ever have done since i stopped cerazette!

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH do it now!!!!!!!!!!!!! TESTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT! 



Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

im sooooo tempted to but im scared to get :bfn: :shrug:

is this the first time you have used opk? i tried over my supposed 'fertile' window but never got a pos... but i think i would have if i had tested over a longer period of time!!

x x x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey ladies!

I've not had what the packet calls a positive opk either, it does make you wonder if you ov or not which is frustrating! Ff changed it's mind about my chart, so who knows!! I can't sleep, I'm tearful - I'm still convinced that damn cerazette is playing me up!!

Glad to hear hubby is getting better Lolly xx

Oooo excited for you Betty! I'd leave it as long as you can before testing but I know I'd be very tempted to poas!!

X x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Betty i have spent o FORTUNE on opk's! :haha: I was using Clear Blue digital every day at one point! Its like 23 pound for 7 :dohh:

I might just go to the doctor next week it has been 5 months now & nothing seems to be working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aw Jax try not to get too down, it is so annoying, i was looking through this thread last night & loads of people"s status in 'PREGNANT" Its just bloody typical that I'd be here till the bitter end lol. Nothing & i mean NOTHING goes according to plan for me :haha:

Whats everyones plans for the weekend? Bonfire parties?


Betty, If you give in let me know what the outcome is :flower:




Lolly xx:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

betty14 said:


> im sooooo tempted to but im scared to get :bfn: :shrug:
> 
> is this the first time you have used opk? i tried over my supposed 'fertile' window but never got a pos... but i think i would have if i had tested over a longer period of time!!
> 
> x x x x

Can i just jump in and be so rude as to interrupt?

I would think if you tested now with an FRER you will get a definate result. As you are now 4 days late, it would definately show up on the test.
I did mine a couple of days before af due and it showed, and with my daughter it was 3 days before af, and it showed. I dont trust internet cheapies though as i had a load of them and have used them daily and can still barely see a line unless really looking.
However i have done 7 FRER and 1 CB Digital (as seen in pic) and all are positive, so you have nothing to lose now with an FRER.

Sorry i just had to jump in, waiting is terrible, not knowing is a nightmare, but once you missed af a test is the best answer.


----------



## betty14

aww jax thats not good sorry to hear you are suffering... how long ahve you been off now??? and where abouts in you r cycle are you?

Lolly we have been off the same amount of time... if i dont get a pos ill be going to the docs too because ill wanna know if im ov too!! woah i bet you have spent a small fortune... thats why i have been refraining from the opk lol!!

Cajadaem, thanks for jumping in.... i took a test the day before af and was :bfn: so im doing my best to wait till af is a week late.... but the longer i wait the more scared i am of the :bfn: again :shrug: ooohhh i dunno lol!!! the crazy thing is i do feel pg... or what i think is anyway as i have never been pg so have nothing to compare to!!

i will of course be keeping you lovely ladies posted on results... i have 2 frer and 2 cb digi waiting now lol!! i sooooo hope its pos :-k

x x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

The suspense!! Betty, I'm wishing time to pass faster! I have everything crossed for you :dust:

I'm 8dpo today according to ff, af due next week so I'm just wishing it to hurry up! I've been off the pill since august, I know it's not long but I had hoped I might feel a bit more normal! Well back to work tomorrow, how much more normal can you get!

How are you Lolly? Any more luck with the opk's? 

Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone,
I'm new here. Ttc after about 18months on cerazette. Stopped taking it 4th October had a bleed for 2 days (6th n 7th October). Nothing since, have done 3 test, one early one and the latest a digital but all BFN, having read this thread guess I was being too hopeful that it would have happened that quickly. Suppose I will keep waiting for AF to arrive. Glad I'm not alone.

Good luck to everyone else ttc.


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Honeybear :hi: 

Don't worry to much, some people have no problem at all after Cerazette! 

Jax, no luck yet lol! Cycle day 21 today & not a positive all month, oh well, It's still early days for me as my cycles are about 600000000 days :haha:

Betty..................................... How are things? 


I'm so tired, went out last night, had a really good drink to forget about all this baby stuff it was just what i needed! 


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Lolly,
I'm not as worried as I was before reading this thread thanks. We've always said if it happens it does, if not then we're extremely blessed with the children we already have. Still would love to be pregnant asap though lol. I used to be able to set the clock by my 28 day cycle so hoping it will still be like that, make things easier to guess right time lol:haha:


----------



## angie79

Hi everyone

cd22 for me - no poss opk and my temps are just being stupid this month - I haven't used any opks since Thursday - i keep thinking I'm not going to ov this month so just going with the flow now

hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi Honeybear, welcome!

It's horrible waiting, we can all sympathise with that! It took just over 5 weeks for my first af, I've only had two in total so far but I can feel the :witch: flying in now - so suspect it won't be long for me! Think most people on this thread have averaged about 7 weeks so hang on in there!

Nothing worse than a bfp, but at least you know where you stand!

Good luck :) xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Lolly, do you temp? My opk's are all negative but my temps make out I ov'd cd19. I'm never sure what to believe!! That drink sounds ideal :) xx


----------



## Lollylou

Jax

No i don't take temps, I'm pretty sure last month i ovulated on cd 27 which was when i was in Egypt lol so I'm certain its going to happen this week, fingers crossed!

I'll :sex: as much as poss this week too then if :witch: comes in 2 weeks time well so be it, on to next month, there's still a wee bit hope I'll get my :bfp: for Christmas!

I'm a day behind you angie, i dunno if I'll bother with opk's next month, its pissing me off to much get negatives & thats before the 2ww :haha:


Lolly x
:dust:


----------



## hay246

Hi there all, I came off cerazette 9th sept and had a withdrawal bleed 1st Oct for 2 days and then nothing until 4th November so 8 weeks later I've finally had a period, do you think I will be back to normal now and should be ovulating? I am so desperate to get my BFP just hopin for the best should be ovulating around 20th of this month. So gonna go from there. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Good luck Hay!

I think I'm giving up on opk's too, they've not helped at all! Good luck with catching that ov this week lolly! :) xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Feeling much more positive this week! This is my last chance before Christmas to get my BFP, as my cycles are longer my next fertile time will be Christmas week! So if I don't manage at least i can party through Christmas & New Year, well kind of as I'll be in the 2ww over then lol.

Hows everyones else? 

Betty, How you doing?

Lolly xx
:dust:


----------



## angie79

Lollylou said:


> Morning!
> 
> Feeling much more positive this week! This is my last chance before Christmas to get my BFP, as my cycles are longer my next fertile time will be Christmas week! So if I don't manage at least i can party through Christmas & New Year, well kind of as I'll be in the 2ww over then lol.
> 
> Hows everyones else?
> 
> Betty, How you doing?
> 
> Lolly xx
> :dust:

hi hun

Glad your more positive
I started getting cramps last night and i decided to do a opk this morning and its almost the same shade as the control line so looks like my body is trying to ov then fx'ed

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

angie thats great news! OOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh you could have a wee surprise for Christmas :flower: fingers crossed! 

Lolly x


----------



## angie79

Lollylou said:


> angie thats great news! OOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh you could have a wee surprise for Christmas :flower: fingers crossed!
> 
> Lolly x

.

ohhh i hope so - not going to get my hopes up just yet 
what about you - poss opk yet?

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

No positive yet! Lol! Im quite late ovulating, should be by the end of week!


Lolly x


----------



## angie79

Hope you do get it soon
I'm praying for a big temp rise or massive dip tommorow either way it might mean ov
as the months have gone on I seem to be oving later and later

xxx


----------



## kittykat76

hey everyone, 

Havent posted in a few days due to illness. Got really bad throat infection so been quite poorly :( Its been 7 weeks today with no period still and I feel terrible. Should I wait another couple of weeks before I see the doctor?

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

kittykat76 said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> Havent posted in a few days due to illness. Got really bad throat infection so been quite poorly :( Its been 7 weeks today with no period still and I feel terrible. Should I wait another couple of weeks before I see the doctor?
> 
> xxx

Hi KittyKat :flower:

I know exactly how your feeling, it's a terrible time when you first stop it, maybe give it another week or so & then go to doctors. Just remember everyone is different, most of us got first af around 7 weeks so theres still time for you yet. Try not to worry.

I've still not ovulated yet but i think its getting closer! :happydance:
should be due af in around 2 weeks as my cycles are around 40 days, Last shot for a BFP for xmas! 


Betty.........how are you?



Any other updates from anyone?





Lolly xx :dust::dust:


----------



## 05mummy07

Well AF finally reared her ugly head last night at 8 weeks after stopping cerazette, and my god is it making up for the 2 missed months of not having one!! x


----------



## kittykat76

hey 05mummy07, you lucky girl!!!!! hehe

Hopefully I will be saying the same thing soon!!!

xxx


----------



## 05mummy07

Kind of bummed, as I was OVing without AF and was in my tww :( but oh well on to the next cycle!!! xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Girls,
Well 5 weeks and 2 days since stopping cerazette and not a sign if AF, have been feeling nauseous but other than that nothing. Did do a few pregnancy tests a while back just to be sure but all BFN so guess the waiting game continues! :shrug:


----------



## Lollylou

Mummy07 woohoo! 

It is a NIGHTMARE when you get your first one! 

Cycle day 24 for me & still no positive opk FFS!!!!!!!!!

Ive :sex: every night since Sat & im gonna keep doing it till i get a positive ovulation test or af turns up! Soooooooooooo annoying! 

I feel like I've been a member on here FOREVER & nothing is happening! 



Lolly x


----------



## betty14

hey just an update.... im 9 days late and :bfn:'s im totally gutted as this def means im broken.... so im off to the docs next week to see what she can do..... lolly i def think i will be the last one standing so i wouldnt worry!!!

x xx


----------



## Lollylou

Betty :hugs:

Is there any chance you ovulated later than you think?

I think I'm gonna go to docs too, I'm so pissed off with this now, still not had a positive opk and I'm day 25 2mor! I'm kinda just thinking of leaving it now till Jan so i can go & party at Christmas & New Year, I cant handle another month peeing on sticks & waiting for things to happen.

Never in a million years did i think it would take this long or be so much hassle



Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Lolly and betty :hugs: xx you both sound down, hope things cheer up soon!

I'm waiting for af again....! Had my temp dip so guess it's any day now...

Xxx


----------



## 05mummy07

Yeah, the last two months missing AF seem to be all wrapped into this one... the cramping is unbearable :cry:


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Well i got my smiley face this morning! :happydance: I've noticed a bit of a pattern, the before i get my smiley face i have a really sore head. So I'm feeling a bit better wit everything today, we never :sex: last night as i felt so bad so i dunno if we've missed it or if we're ok to :sex: tonight?! From what i understand after the smiley face its 12-36 hours after you ovulate? 

We had sex Sunday, Monday & tuesday missed last night & we will have sex again tonight & 2mor.

So i should get my period in 2 weeks time= GREAT :cry: Lol.

Even if i dont get my BFP i am getting into some sort of routine, ovulated August CD 24, October CD 27 & November CD 25 with cycles between 37 and 40 days!


Wow that was a big update from me!



Hope everyone else is good, miserable weather here!



Lolly xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

i came off this pill 8 week ago i had regular periods before being on it and never had a period while i was on it. I had a heavy bleed exactly like my periods used to be 4 days before my last pill which i thought was strange and then 23 days later had very light pink blood turning brown lasted 4 days. Not sure if this is classed as AF? I now have had nothing since i have done pregnancy tests and they are all negative but today have woken to sharp stabbing pains in my right hand side not sure what they are. I have also been getting alot of cm. I dont have a clue wots going on?:growlmad:I want to start using ovulation strips but not even sure when to start using them as i havent AF for 37 days. can you ovulate without having AF?

Thanks if you can help me :thumbup:


----------



## kittykat76

Apparently you can Rachael. I have heard ppl saying they fell pregnant after coming off cerazette and before first AF so it is possible. Not everyone is the same though!:shrug:

xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Lollylou said:


> Well i got my smiley face this morning! :happydance:

Yippee! congrats! :flower: 
I suspect you've already done plenty of :sex: but again later would probably be good too! so so hope its your month, if not like you i think i'll give it a rest over xmas and new year.

I'm confused as this morning my temp went back up, not very high but I was expecting it to go much lower ready for the :witch: - maybe she's stuck in traffic somewhere as I doubt it can be much else causing her delay!!

xx


----------



## angie79

Lollylou said:


> Morning!
> 
> Well i got my smiley face this morning! :happydance: I've noticed a bit of a pattern, the before i get my smiley face i have a really sore head. So I'm feeling a bit better wit everything today, we never :sex: last night as i felt so bad so i dunno if we've missed it or if we're ok to :sex: tonight?! From what i understand after the smiley face its 12-36 hours after you ovulate?
> 
> We had sex Sunday, Monday & tuesday missed last night & we will have sex again tonight & 2mor.
> 
> So i should get my period in 2 weeks time= GREAT :cry: Lol.
> 
> Even if i dont get my BFP i am getting into some sort of routine, ovulated August CD 24, October CD 27 & November CD 25 with cycles between 37 and 40 days!
> 
> 
> Wow that was a big update from me!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is good, miserable weather here!
> 
> 
> 
> Lolly xx


whoop i'm oving today - 2ww at the same time :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Angie, how exciting! 2ww together :happydance:

If i get af in 2 weeks I'm defo just going to stop over Christmas, have a good drink & start again in Jan :haha:

Jax, has the :witch: flew in yet,How you doing?

Betty, How are you?

Angie, have you done loads of :sex: this week, I've done every night apart from Wed, should i do it tonight too do you think?





Lolly xx:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angie79

Lollylou said:


> Morning!
> 
> Angie, how exciting! 2ww together :happydance:
> 
> If i get af in 2 weeks I'm defo just going to stop over Christmas, have a good drink & start again in Jan :haha:
> 
> Jax, has the :witch: flew in yet,How you doing?
> 
> Betty, How are you?
> 
> Angie, have you done loads of :sex: this week, I've done every night apart from Wed, should i do it tonight too do you think
> 
> 
> Lolly xx:dust::dust::dust:


Hi hun

How exciting :happydance:

I havent done a whole load of :sex: as i ov'd so late and i was expecting not to at all - but we managed to 4 days before ov and 1 day before ov which is ok i hope

i think you should tonight as i had 3 days of poss opks and i ov'd on the 3rd day - i'm glad we decided to bd on the 2nd day of poss opk now

xxx


----------



## WelshFairy

Hello again ladies,

Been awhile since I last posted but in the meantime congrats to all who have got the :bfp: finally!

I'm still quite worried about my body.
Since being on cezerette I didn't have any periods for the 3 years I was on it.
I stopped talking the pill on 23rd April, didn't have :witch: then till 98 days later.
Its now 98 days since I had my last period and since not a blip.

I don't bother with ovalation tests because until I get another period, whats the point.
When I read your stories, you ladies are getting your :witch: alot quicker after finishing the dreaded cezerette.

Has anyone experienced this?

Thanks,
Welshfairy
x


----------



## Lollylou

Your still in with a shot angie! :happydance: Right, AT LEAST one of us surely has to get a BFP! :haha:

God i hate the 2ww! 

Welshfairy, wow thats a long time! I dunno what to advise you, Have you spoke to your doctor? Was af regular before the pill?


Lolly xx


----------



## WelshFairy

:(

I have spoken to family planning and they said if I don't get :witch: by March, go see the doctor. But I'm booked in for wednesday next week for the doctors.
My :witch: was clockwork before. I was previously on femadene (sp?) before but due to migraines, they swapped me to cezarette.

I'm so annoyed about cezarette, why do they not tell you these things before we start taking them!

BTW Thanks Lolly x


----------



## angie79

Lollylou said:


> Your still in with a shot angie! :happydance: Right, AT LEAST one of us surely has to get a BFP! :haha:
> 
> God i hate the 2ww!
> 
> Welshfairy, wow thats a long time! I dunno what to advise you, Have you spoke to your doctor? Was af regular before the pill?
> 
> 
> Lolly xx

Yeah one of us must - big finger up to cerazette :haha:
When i got pg before it was 4 and 1 day before :thumbup:
Plus i'm really happy with my temp rise today

xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone,
Welshfairy I stopped taking cerazette on the 4th october and no sign of anything yet, have taken yet another hpt this morning and :bfn: again, have used the ovulation strip things once or twice n came up negative. Obviously it's not as long as you've been waiting but 40 days tomorrow and I'm starting to wonder whether my body is working anymore, was also regular as clockwork 28 day cycle before the pill. Really hope the doctor sorts it out for you, sure they can give you something to make your cycle regular again.

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## kittykat76

Well I am on my 53th day since i stopped cerazette and nothing. I ve been quite ill lately but the past 3 or 4 days my breasts are as tender and sore as anything:cry: My temp is on 37C + most days so I am not exactly is the best of moods these days. My breasts havent been sore like this since my last pregnancy 7 years ago. 

Think I might see the doctor next monday just for a chat. I cant stop crying too which is doing my headin.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

The things women have to go through!:growlmad: I've had a temp for few days too and feel generally crappy. I'm getting on my own nerves moaning:rofl: My breasts seem normal so no change there. Am due to see a gynaecologist in January so if nothing by then, hoping he will sort it. Hope your doctor sorts it out Kittykat76. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## kittykat76

Me too Honeybear but I know exactly what hes gonna say. 1st hes gonna ask me to do a preg test. Then they will send it to the lab so thats another week waiting. 2nd if comes neg he will ask me to do a blood test and then is that also comes negative hopefully he will be able to sort something out. But its just the waiting that kills me!!!:sleep:

Im hoping im wrong but my doctor is a bit useless.:growlmad:

Anyways Im going there monday so see what happens.


xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

I would do a hpt that morning and tell him if it is negative, if he then suggests a blood test ask him if you can make an appt for the day the results come in which for most health authorities only takes 2-3 days. He should then be able to prescribe something to help you resume a normal cycle.

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Afternoon!

Hows everyone today? I'm 3dpo, all this waiting is so annoying! 

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Lolly yes the waiting is enough to drive most people potty!! Well :witch: finally arrived late last night, feeling very crappy but hoping this means I'll be on a regular 28 day cycle now. As it started just before midnight last night do I count today as day 1? Think I will buy some opk's to see mid cycle if I'm ovulating or not.


----------



## Lollylou

Honeybear1976 said:


> Hi Lolly yes the waiting is enough to drive most people potty!! Well :witch: finally arrived late last night, feeling very crappy but hoping this means I'll be on a regular 28 day cycle now. As it started just before midnight last night do I count today as day 1? Think I will buy some opk's to see mid cycle if I'm ovulating or not.

Ooooooh :wacko:

I dunno what i would count that as? Technically today should be CD 2? 
Hope she isn't here for too long & not too bad :hugs: Fingers crossed you go back to regular cycles now! :flower:


Lolly xx


----------



## angie79

Lollylou said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Hows everyone today? I'm 3dpo, all this waiting is so annoying!
> 
> Lolly x

Hi Hun

yep 3dpo here too - hate the beginning dpo's as you just don't know if anything is happening

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

I know angie! Its a nightmare, i just would rather the :witch: would come now so i can get on with it! :haha:

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Cheers Lolly, 
Reason I was counting today as CD1 is coz if I'd gone to bed earlier wouldn't have known :witch: had been till this morning?! Guess if I use the opk's doesn't matter as long as I look for the right days?! Suppose I'd better do some :iron: 

xx


----------



## kittykat76

Hey honeybear so your af finally came!!!:happydance:

I wish mine come tonight :cry: and I have a feeling it wont. Just dont wanna wait another month like some ladies experienced before. I will call the doctor tomorrow morning and make an app for tuesday. I have some preg tests coming tomorrow so hopefully I can do a test tuesday morning. If comes neg I can tell him that its deff not pregnancy and see if he can prescribe me something. Fed up feeling exhausted and tearful :cry:

Hope will sort things out this week.

xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey everyone!!

I'm still waiting on the :witch: 2 days late now :( my temp dropped yesterday to pre ov levels so I know she's coming - HURRY UP!!

Lolly, I have everything crossed that this will be your month! Hope you have a good 2ww xx you too Angie!

Betty, how are you??

:dust: to all! Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone,
Hope you follow suit shortly Kittykat nightmare the waiting is :hugs: Hope everyone gets a :bfp: really soon. I was hoping not to miss the end of the school year again as all 3 of mine are oldest in the school year right on top of xmas :haha: What a xmas present it would be if we all get a :bfp: from santa.

:dust: to you all

xxx


----------



## betty14

hey ladies just wanted to give you all updates...

still no af she is 14 days late now.... still negative hpt... got docs tomorrow but im sure there is something wrong... i was on depo a few years ago and it forced me into menopause (at 22!!) and i have a feeling its happened again with cerazette:cry:

only time will tell i guess:shrug:

good luck lolly and angie the 2ww is ok as long as you get af or bfp at the end... for me im now 4ww lol!!!

great news of the ladies who have af and to those still waiting it wil happen just hang in there!!

x x x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi ladies just wanted to pop in and see how you are all getting on. cycles settled down? Bfps? etc? I hope your good. x

Im 15 weeks this wednesday, got my 20 week scan in 35 days!! Cant wait to find out what were having. Im having to have clexane injections every day though (a blood thinner because of a blood disorder i have) so its not all roses but wouldnt change it :)

Hange in there ladies and lots of babydust to you all xx


----------



## kittykat76

Hi ladies I need some advice as I am in shock right now!!:wacko:

As I said before I have been waiting for my af since stopping cerazette nearly 8 weeks ago. Well I have been feeling pretty rough lately and painful sore breasts but as many of you experienced the same I wasnt so worried. The other day I ordered a few preg tests from the internet ready for when I was ready to start ttc. I was planning to go to doctors tomorrow so decided to do a test today so I could tell him that its negative (dont know why i assumed that) and guess what happened!!!

Yesssssss big BFP!!! Now the reason why Im not jumping around at the moment is 1st I wasnt expecting. 2nd Because i havent had an af I dont know how far I am and 3rd because i was so sure i wasnt I carried on smoking and had a few drinks this weekend. I feel terrible :cry: I am shaking inside!!

I know this happened before with some ladies on here but really didnt think I was gonna be one of them. I seriously need to calm down :wacko:

If I buy a digital test would it tell me how far I am? I dont think I am more than 4 weeks for some reason but would like to have an idea.

I dont think I will be able to sleep tonight!!!:nope:

xxx


----------



## kittykat76

Oh yes and I just remembered I was on antibiotics all week last week. No i am really worried :cry:

xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congratulations hun! You are bound to be shocked, as for the smoking and drinking PLEASE dont worry at all it will be totally fine, almost everyone has at least had a few drinks before bfp! I know i did!

You could do a digi just to get an idea of how many weeks you are but bare in mind that they can be quite unreliable. Get one and do it just to see what it says, then go see your doctor and he will arrange for an early dating scan if you explain that you could be anything up to 8 weeks but as little as 4 xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Antibiotics will be fine too, honestly alot of the time women dont know they are pregnant at all! They drink, smoke, go on roller coasters, take medication, and go on to have perfectly healthy babies. Dont blame yourself you werent to know! x


----------



## Honeybear1976

It's that :dust: I sent you!! Told you to do that test to see if it is indeed negative and look you got :bfp:, I am soooooo pleased for you, it's fab news. Don't think they would do a scan till you were bout 12 weeks, in our health borough you're lucky to get one at 12!! Soo excited for you. Let us know how you get on at the docs xxx :thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## kittykat76

Thanks Elmo n Honeybear for your support. I done a 2nd test just to be sure and of course it was positive. Not even a faint line but a good old thick n strong line:haha: 

I was actually laughing earlier reading my post cause I sounded like its my 1st pregnancy:blush: I mean I should know all this things by now :dohh:

I guess its been a while and I sort forgot what it feels like to be pregnant.:shock:

Elmo I might get a digital test tomorrow cause im too curious but i will bear in mind it might not be the exact answer :thumbup:

I have to say though WHAT A DAY!!

Honeybear thank you for your dust. :flower: It was sure a very magical one :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## betty14

congrats to you!

x


----------



## Lollylou

What a difference a day makes :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: KittyKat OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG! I actually just choked on my tea there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bloody hell you must be all over the place!
CONGRATULATIONS!
Don't worry about the smoking drinking etc, I'm sure it will be fine! Let me know how you get on at docs! Really pleased for you :flower:

Betty, 4 weeks! God i hadn't realised it had been that long, hope your ok & also let me know how you get on at doctors too :hugs: we'll get through this together betty! Me and you will be here till the bitter end i think! 

I feel like I've seen EVERYONE come & go!

ELMO! I've missed you! So glad your ok, hope your not having too bad a time with the injections :flower: keep checking in on me, I'm 4 dpo! woo hoo. We so know I'll get af next though, i could bet my life on it! Keep checking my journal too "Lolly's cerazette journal" You have to find out when i FINALLY happens for me!


Wow that was a long post for a Monday night!



Congrats again KittyKat:happydance::happydance:



Lolly xx



:dust:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Congrats kittykat! That is fantastic news!! So pleased for you! :)

Good to hear everything is going well with you Elmo too! :)

How's the 2ww Lolly? Hope it's a good one!! :dust:

Betty, gutted to hear your 4ww :( I was on depo for years but wouldn't know if I'd had a similar thing. Hope the doc's can help and that you'll be with me and the :witch: soon!!

Yes she got me today, knew it was coming!! 33 days this time! So cd1 and we are going for it this month! Just drank some champagne mainly as I didn't want to leave it in the cupboard forever and also we toasted potentially my last af for 9 months - giving it some PMA! Whoop :)


----------



## betty14

aww loving the pma jax, im suer this will be your last af and your last chance to have a nice drink!! 

i will indeed keep you posted lolly.... yep i am oficially 14 days late still testing bfn! sooooooo hope the doc can do something... i wouldnt be so worried if it was early days but its been 6 months now and if i hadnt had any proper af but i did so thats just so worring!! dont worry lolly i will be left way behind you in here it will be me chatting to myself as everyone else will be off with the magic happening and ill still be sat here wondering what the hell is going on with my stupid body!!! anyway enough maoning from me whatever will be will be i guess.... 

great to hear you are well elmo cant believe how far along you are how exciting! what is your edd??

x x x


----------



## kittykat76

Lollylou said:


> What a difference a day makes :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: KittyKat OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG! I actually just choked on my tea there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bloody hell you must be all over the place!
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> Don't worry about the smoking drinking etc, I'm sure it will be fine! Let me know how you get on at docs! Really pleased for you :flower:
> 
> Betty, 4 weeks! God i hadn't realised it had been that long, hope your ok & also let me know how you get on at doctors too :hugs: we'll get through this together betty! Me and you will be here till the bitter end i think!
> 
> I feel like I've seen EVERYONE come & go!
> 
> ELMO! I've missed you! So glad your ok, hope your not having too bad a time with the injections :flower: keep checking in on me, I'm 4 dpo! woo hoo. We so know I'll get af next though, i could bet my life on it! Keep checking my journal too "Lolly's cerazette journal" You have to find out when i FINALLY happens for me!
> 
> 
> Wow that was a long post for a Monday night!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats again KittyKat:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Lolly xx
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:


Thank you lolly :thumbup:

I know I still cant believe whats happening but It also explains a lot so I am also relieved!!!

Im still in shock so not quite dancing yet :happydance::haha: I am sure tomorrow I will come to my senses :wacko::winkwink:

Here some baby dust for you and Betty :flower::dust: 

xxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Congratulations on ur bfp kittykat  I'm still waiting on my af :-( feeling slightly sick last two days and sore nipples this morning and yesterday, not sore boobs just sore nipples. That sharp pain in my right hand side has gone it lasted around 4 days still not sure wot that was. Hoping I see that positive line soon x


----------



## kittykat76

rachaelmoore8 said:


> Congratulations on ur bfp kittykat  I'm still waiting on my af :-( feeling slightly sick last two days and sore nipples this morning and yesterday, not sore boobs just sore nipples. That sharp pain in my right hand side has gone it lasted around 4 days still not sure wot that was. Hoping I see that positive line soon x

THank you rachael.:thumbup:

How long have you been waiting for af again?? I did have same symptoms as you a couple of weeks ago it just got stronger about a week ago. Hopefully you wil get your xmas present earlier too :flower:

xxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

I hope I do it would b the best Xmas pressie for me and my husband on our first Xmas as a married couple. It's 43 days today since I last bled, don't wanna do anymore pregnancy tests it just gets me down :-( congratulations agen  x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dont worry lolly i wont stop checking in on you, though i dont think it will be long now :)

Jax thats the spirit, fantastic PMA you got going on :)

Betty my edd is 11th May and its bang on in my opinion, im certain of exactly when i ovulated and everything :)

Baby dust to all you ladies, it will happen soon :) xx


----------



## Lollylou

Afternoon! hows everybody after all the excitement yesterday??!

5 dpo for me & again had to get uo at 330am for a pee! I hope i dont have some sort of infection thats going to complicate things anymore! God at this rate i think I'll be a member of TTC 35 & over. What the hell is wrong with my body, I'm 29, in good shape, go to gym 5 times a week, eat healthy but i CANT GET PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eugh i hate this sometimes! :haha:

I just wish it was next week so i knew, one way or another! I'm the most impatient person ever! I even used pre seed this month so what on earth can i do different next month?! I know I'm only 5 dpo but i just know its not going to happen this month! I'll be about 67 by the time i get pregnant!


Lolly x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Well I have just been to the toilet and wen I wiped there was some brown discharge so this mayb af on the way I'm so excited it means I can try and figure out wen I ovulate
Rachael


----------



## kittykat76

rachaelmoore8 said:


> Well I have just been to the toilet and wen I wiped there was some brown discharge so this mayb af on the way I'm so excited it means I can try and figure out wen I ovulate
> Rachael

Fingers crossed Rachael :thumbup:

Let us know if the :witch: is definately knocking on your door:winkwink:

Hope you dont get too much pain though 

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

rachaelmoore8 said:


> Well I have just been to the toilet and wen I wiped there was some brown discharge so this mayb af on the way I'm so excited it means I can try and figure out wen I ovulate
> Rachael

Hey Rachael hope the :witch: is on her way! It's probably the only time you'll want her to come :haha: hope its not too painful, and then you can get started :happydance:

Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi Rachael, fx'd it is the :witch: it was agony waiting for her the first time! Taking of agony, I'm not enjoying this af one bit (I know, who enjoys an af?! :) ) but it is easy off a bit now nearly 48hrs in!

Keep with the PMA Lolly and that 2ww will whizz by! Fx'd for you too! Hopefully you won't have to think of what to try next month :)

Betty are you ok? When is the doc's appointment? :hugs:

I'm so excited this month and I'm only 2 days in! I should ov around the 1st December. I'm really glad I've temped as without I'd have no idea, not had a positive ic opk! Not sure whether to try the grapefruit juice again, didn't notice any difference last month...!

:dust: to everyone - let's get that bfp!!!!


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

So Racheal was it the :witch:?

Jax, i was just having a moan yesterday lol! I'm so excited for Christmas I wont be down for long if i get a BFN :haha:
Thats me 6dpo already, its flying in! I normally have really sore boobs after i ovulate but there ok just now & apart from peeing all the time i actually feel great :shrug: 

Betty, Whens the doctors?


Hope everyone else is good?



Lolly xxx
:dust::dust:


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi, thanks for the replies ladies, yes it was my AF she showed nice and strong this morning :happydance: im actually very excited as its the first since coming off the pill 9 week ago, cant wait to start :sex: now and get the ball rolling. this is prob the only time i will be glad to see :witch: lol
hope u all get ur :bfp: soon
rachael


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone!
I've been lurking and reading how everyone is going on but I thought I'd just give a bit of an update!
Well I've been off cerazette for 20 days now, still no sign of AF, I feel that in the last few days I've started with a few false pregnancy symptoms that I know people have had after coming off cerazette. I have had a few weird twinges and odd pains like really low down in my belly, my nipples, not my boobs but literally just my nipples have gone really sore! Since coming off the pill I have had a few little pains that feel like AF but nothings ever come of it!
The other main thing that I've noticed is the return of my sex drive! I don't know if cerazette killed anyone elses sex drive but I'm so glad that it has returned!

Heather x


----------



## Lollylou

heather1212 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've been lurking and reading how everyone is going on but I thought I'd just give a bit of an update!
> Well I've been off cerazette for 20 days now, still no sign of AF, I feel that in the last few days I've started with a few false pregnancy symptoms that I know people have had after coming off cerazette. I have had a few weird twinges and odd pains like really low down in my belly, my nipples, not my boobs but literally just my nipples have gone really sore! Since coming off the pill I have had a few little pains that feel like AF but nothings ever come of it!
> The other main thing that I've noticed is the return of my sex drive! I don't know if cerazette killed anyone elses sex drive but I'm so glad that it has returned!
> 
> Heather x


Hi Heather! 

Most of us experienced false pregnancy symptoms after stopping the pill but look at KittyKat, she got pregnant without even having a bleed! I def noticed the return of my sex drive after stopping, you just have to remember everyone is different and reacts differently. We'll all help you through it so don't worry! 



Lolly x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Lollylou said:


> heather1212 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I've been lurking and reading how everyone is going on but I thought I'd just give a bit of an update!
> Well I've been off cerazette for 20 days now, still no sign of AF, I feel that in the last few days I've started with a few false pregnancy symptoms that I know people have had after coming off cerazette. I have had a few weird twinges and odd pains like really low down in my belly, my nipples, not my boobs but literally just my nipples have gone really sore! Since coming off the pill I have had a few little pains that feel like AF but nothings ever come of it!
> The other main thing that I've noticed is the return of my sex drive! I don't know if cerazette killed anyone elses sex drive but I'm so glad that it has returned!
> 
> Heather x
> 
> 
> Hi Heather!
> 
> Most of us experienced false pregnancy symptoms after stopping the pill but look at KittyKat, she got pregnant without even having a bleed! I def noticed the return of my sex drive after stopping, you just have to remember everyone is different and reacts differently. We'll all help you through it so don't worry!
> 
> 
> 
> Lolly xClick to expand...

hi i too had pregnancy symptoms after coming off this pill. i have just had my first AF since taking my last pill 9 weeks ago. i also noticed my sex drive has come bak lol which im very happy about. :happydance:

hope u get it soon but like lolly sed everyone is so different.

rachael


----------



## kittykat76

Hi everyone. I have done a digital clearblue test this morning and it showed im Pregnant 3+ . I am trying to post the picture of the results on here but im having trouble so will do as soon as i sort it out.

So if I am 3+ the doctor will read as 5+ weeks pregnant?? I mean thats what it says in the instructions but nevertheless it doesnt really explain much. So I could be 3, 4 , 5 or 6 weeks preg? aaaahhhh I hate not knowing :(

xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Good day to you all!

My af has finally stopped but still feel rough! Kitty the weeks it gives you is approximate conception time but doctors always go from date of last period so that would be about 2 weeks before that so you're right in the ante natal world you would be about 5 wks pregnant due date around 20th July. You'll know for sure when you have dating scan, have you booked in to see a midwife yet? :)

xx


----------



## kittykat76

Honeybear1976 said:


> Good day to you all!
> 
> My af has finally stopped but still feel rough! Kitty the weeks it gives you is approximate conception time but doctors always go from date of last period so that would be about 2 weeks before that so you're right in the ante natal world you would be about 5 wks pregnant due date around 20th July. You'll know for sure when you have dating scan, have you booked in to see a midwife yet? :)
> 
> xx

Not yet. Was gonna call them this afternoon but forgot that they are closed so will do tomorrow morning. Tell you what though as soon as I found out that i was pregnant I stopped smoking so you can imagine im pulling my hair out!!!:wacko::wacko: Not all the time though. i think ive been pretty good considering. 

20th of july huh!!! hmmmm that would be another hot baby :haha: Both my kids were born in summer. God I suffered!!! Specially the fact I am only 5'3 and my 1st was 8lb4 and 2nd 9lb1 :dohh:

I hope this one dont get any bigger!!!:nope:

xxx


----------



## kittykat76

Lets see if I get this picture up now!!
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kittykat76

Looks like I done it :thumbup:

Well done me :awww:

xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Woah kitty they're big babies!! I'm 5ft 3 too but my first was 7lb 1oz, second was 6lb 12oz and our youngest was 9 wks early so he was only 3lb 4oz!! Everyone told me the 2nd would be bigger than the 1st so I was quite worried but it turned out she wasn't. Let me know what they say in the morning :hugs:
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

7 DPO Sooooooooooooo bored! Wish it would hurry up!


Amazing pic KittyKat! 


Hows everyone today? Angie how you finding the 2ww so far?


Lolly x


----------



## angie79

Lollylou said:


> Morning!
> 
> 7 DPO Sooooooooooooo bored! Wish it would hurry up!
> 
> 
> Amazing pic KittyKat!
> 
> 
> Hows everyone today? Angie how you finding the 2ww so far?
> 
> 
> Lolly x


Oh your right its soooooooooo boring - temp went up this morning just hope it stays up and been feeling dizzy and sick on and off since 1dpo - not sure what thats about
Hows you?

xxxx


----------



## angie79

kittykat76 said:


> Lets see if I get this picture up now!!

congrats hun how exciting :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

I feel alright, had a few cramps etc yesterday nut i would normally have that a week before af. I have a niggling feeling af will be here tues/Wed. My boobs would normally be alot more sore at this stage but that is the only thing that is different! lol



Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Love the pic kittykat hope the rest of us get to post a similar one soon :)

Temp rise is good Angie! I'm so hoping you and lolly get your bfp this month! Maybe the slightly different symptoms are a good sign Lolly? I'm trying to spread my PMA xx

Cd4 for me today, af slowing up now so guess she'll be gone by tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Jax!

Woohoo you can get started again soon! What CD do you ov? 

I dunno, i just really feel NOTHING just now. I really dont think we've done it this month but we'll wait to at least Monday to see!


Lolly x


----------



## kittykat76

Honeybear1976 said:


> Woah kitty they're big babies!! I'm 5ft 3 too but my first was 7lb 1oz, second was 6lb 12oz and our youngest was 9 wks early so he was only 3lb 4oz!! Everyone told me the 2nd would be bigger than the 1st so I was quite worried but it turned out she wasn't. Let me know what they say in the morning :hugs:
> xx

hey Hun, Unfortunately doc can only see me next tuesday :cry: so until then I will just get on with life. Yes I am hoping i dont have another big one. my 2nd daughter really made me have some awful pains between my legs for carrying so much weight!! I can see you had a far easier time than me :haha:

xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

FF thinks I ov around cd 18 and 19 so I'm aiming for then! Xx


----------



## Lollylou

Afternoon!

Nothing much to report here! just the usual :witch: signs! Oh well roll on next month! 

I'm having a pamper party at my friends 2mor, eyelash extensions, waxing, fake bake and nails! Woo hoo! So much fun! Loads of champagne too to drown my ttc sorrows! :haha:


Lolly x


----------



## angie79

Lollylou said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Nothing much to report here! just the usual :witch: signs! Oh well roll on next month!
> 
> I'm having a pamper party at my friends 2mor, eyelash extensions, waxing, fake bake and nails! Woo hoo! So much fun! Loads of champagne too to drown my ttc sorrows! :haha:
> 
> 
> Lolly x

Ohhhh sounds great

I'm getting pms too but i wont give up until my temp is wayyyy down

xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

That pamper party sounds lush lolly! Hope you have a lovely time chilling out and relaxing :) xx

How many dpo are you and Angie now? 

Witch has gone and I'm back in the game :) xxx


----------



## angie79

Now it's after 12 I'm 9dpo jax
been getting loads of watery cm and generally feel very emotional and pms

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!
I'm off to work before my pamper party tonight!

So, i caved! I'm 9 dpo and done a test BFN i know its still early but there wasn't even a HINT of another line! 

I don't actually feel too bad its just the fact with such long cycles it takes so long for fertile week to come back around!!! :haha:

Oh well never mind, I'll do another if af isn't here before Wed!


Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Morning!

I hate that with testing, I tested at 9dpo last month got bfn which I was expecting but the fact that there is just no second line at all is so frustrating not even a tiny bit like you get on an opk, suppose that's what they should be like though!!!

Your right though, it still early - don't give up till the :witch: flies in! Xx

I'm off out into town with an old school friend tonight which should be a giggle! 

Xx


----------



## Lollylou

I'm not actually that bothered to be honest, its not something I'm gonna cry over month after month. I know one day i will get a BFP. I get more stressed knowing if I'm ovulating! 

Anyway I've got a fab night planned tonight, Christmas to look forward to and i cant wait! My next 2ww if i ovulate at the same time will be over xmas & new year so i might find out on new years day im pregnant! 

I think i over stressed about it this month :haha:

Jax, you could get a nice BFP for xmas!!!

Enjoy your weekend! 



Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Lolly, that honestly would be the best gift ever but like you I'm going to try and not get over stressed about it! Think it'll happen when it happens! 

Hope you have a fab evening everyone! Time for me to get my night out face on :lol:


----------



## tryingfor3rd

I stopped taking Cerazette on Monday, I really hope it's not weeks and weeks before AF turns up :( I'm dying to get cracking! I've been wandering around shops looking at baby clothes lol. I really want a winter baby as well!


----------



## betty14

hey ladies, 

sorry ive been awol...

well docs was.....interesting... basically its a waiting game for me... she told me not to worry (yeah right) and if af doesnt arrive within the next 4 weeks to have a beta hcg blood test...:shrug: and if she does show up i have to have day 23 bloods to see if im ovulating (which i know im not) she wont refer me for another 6 mths so looks like i just have to wait it out! its ironic i have spent 10 yrs preventing pregnancy and now i want it im broken!! im now 19 days late and on cd 54!! i think ill just give up and sob in the corner!!

looking promising for all you lovely ladies best of luck to angie and lolly in the 2ww!!

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty :flower:

Its so easy for them to say don't worry or don't think about it too much. The only thing you can do at the moment is sit tight and hopefully the :witch:will fly in soon. You know we are all here for you :hugs: Its crazy how long we all spend preventing pregnancy, i must admit i didn't think it would take this long to 1. Get things back to normal or 2. Actually get pregnant! 


My back is KILLING me today, Should see af any day now! Maybe with some luck i'll ovulate before CD 24 next month!

Had a fab night at my pamper night! Lashes look fab! 


Quiet night with X Factor tonight......Wagner or Katie MUST go!!!!!!!!!





Lolly x


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone, hope you are all well today! 

So I'm still waiting for AF to arrive! I have been getting some very mild cramping for about a week so I really do hope it arrives soon!
I do have one confession though! Especially after reading KittyKat's story, I just felt that I should do a pregnancy test just to rule it out, so I took one last Wednesday, :bfn: though!
Oh well, let's just hope that :witch: arrives soon so that we can properly get trying!
I might order some cheap OPKs off ebay I think!

Heather x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Everyone,

Hope you're all well? My af finally stopped, was quite unpleasant but obviously I was glad it finally happened. When am I supposed to start doing the opk's what cd? Any particular time of day? I'll be CD 9 tomorrow. Glad you have fab lashes now Lolly, Betty really hope they sort something out for you at the docs, they have no idea how people feel. :hugs: Jax hope you get a BFP for xmas, tryingfor3rd give it time, came day 40 for me, Heather hope the :witch: comes soon.

xx


----------



## betty14

Lollylou said:


> Betty :flower:
> 
> Its so easy for them to say don't worry or don't think about it too much. The only thing you can do at the moment is sit tight and hopefully the :witch:will fly in soon. You know we are all here for you :hugs: Its crazy how long we all spend preventing pregnancy, i must admit i didn't think it would take this long to 1. Get things back to normal or 2. Actually get pregnant!
> 
> 
> My back is KILLING me today, Should see af any day now! Maybe with some luck i'll ovulate before CD 24 next month!
> 
> Had a fab night at my pamper night! Lashes look fab!
> 
> 
> Quiet night with X Factor tonight......Wagner or Katie MUST go!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolly x

Hey lolly, 
glad you had a good night at the pamper party...

i have been feeling so down and now i just dont know what to do... the doc had the cheek to say to me that i will only need 2-3 of my thousands of eggs in my lifetime... i mean NO SHIT SHERLOCK but if im not ovulating then how can i use them :shrug: 

i knwo what you mean about it taking longer than you thought... my mum and sister both got pregnant so easily i just thought i would follow suit... guess not!!:cry:

hope everyone else is well

x x x


----------



## angie79

:Hi girls 
Got my :bfp: this morning - 5 months after stopping cerazette
just goes to prove that even with bad cycles you can get there
so excited :happydance:
What about you Lolly?

xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Wow Angie congratulations that's fantastic news.:happydance: Can you answer when I should be using those opk's? What time of day and what cd's?
xx


----------



## angie79

Honeybear1976 said:


> Wow Angie congratulations that's fantastic news.:happydance: Can you answer when I should be using those opk's? What time of day and what cd's?
> xx

Thanks hun

This month i started doing opks at cd11 all the way through to cd20 and on cd18 it looked positive but my temp didnt match it so on cd22 i started again and it went poss on cd24, 25 and 26 and we only dtd on cd 22 and 25 and i ov'd on cd 26

xxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Congratulations Angie :happydance:

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks will start tomorrow as I'll be cd11, b4 any pill etc always had regular as clockwork 28 day cycle so will see what happens! 
xx


----------



## Lollylou

angie79 said:


> :Hi girls
> Got my :bfp: this morning - 5 months after stopping cerazette
> just goes to prove that even with bad cycles you can get there
> so excited :happydance:
> What about you Lolly?
> 
> xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woooooohoooooooo! Angie thats AMAZING! OMG! YOU MUST BE OVER THE MOON! No such luck for me, I'm not going to be about as much over the next wee while, getting to stressed out looking on here for every sysmptom and every possibility, I've decided to pack in the opks and everything and just let nature take its course. Been on here trying for 6 months now & its just getting a bit to much & too dissapointing every month with no success! What will be will be and all that! It's obviously just not my time just now. Good luck with everything girls! Thanks for all your help!



Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angie79

Im made up but totally shocked
I know where you are coming from with everything getting too much we were planning on going ntnp after this month for that exact reason

xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Many congrats Angie!! :happydance:

We'll miss you Lolly!!! But completely understand why you need to break away. Please please come back and let us know if you get that BFP in the meantime xxx

Betty :hugs: hope things look brighter for you soon xx

Bags of :dust: to you both xx


----------



## betty14

Lolly, i am completly the same... i have only been coming on to thisthread to keep up with everyone here i have not visited the rest of the site for weeks as its getting to much stress for me especially as there are so many lucky peeps getting bfp (im happy for them but wondering where my turn has got to) although its still early days for you lolly right?? you might still be getting your bfp??!?? 

thanks jax i hope so too but to be honest not sure it will be.... i am now 22 days late.. if you still count it as late now :shrug: or is it just missed :shrug: still got ages till the doc will do any blood work so just trying not to think about it to much and get on with it for the wait... 

how are you getting on anyway jax??

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Everyone,
Will miss you Lolly but also understand why you need a break, our last child took 17 months to conceive and I thought it was never going to happen. To be honest as soon as we stopped being so stressed and obsessed with it, it happened. Really hope you get your :bfp: soon. I'm cd11 but no positive opk yet so no idea if or when I will ovulate?
:dust: to you all
xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Hey all. Stop taking cerazette on sunday and waiting for my withdrawal bleed so we can start trying. Slight cramping today but thats about it. Just wish it would hurry up and come. 
Was only on it for about 6 months so hopefully things happen quickly. Was taking microgynon before i had my son. I got pregnant pretty much straight away with him. So fingers crossed.


----------



## hay246

Lollylou said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> :Hi girls
> Got my :bfp: this morning - 5 months after stopping cerazette
> just goes to prove that even with bad cycles you can get there
> so excited :happydance:
> What about you Lolly?
> 
> xxx
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Woooooohoooooooo! Angie thats AMAZING! OMG! YOU MUST BE OVER THE MOON! No such luck for me, I'm not going to be about as much over the next wee while, getting to stressed out looking on here for every sysmptom and every possibility, I've decided to pack in the opks and everything and just let nature take its course. Been on here trying for 6 months now & its just getting a bit to much & too dissapointing every month with no success! What will be will be and all that! It's obviously just not my time just now. Good luck with everything girls! Thanks for all your help!
> 
> 
> 
> Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


totally agree with that... i was going to do opk and chart and all that but it seemed so much hassle and trying to time the BD and now since ive stopped and just BD when we want and that it seems alot easier and i dont constantly think oh could i be pregnant. and keep testing. and i think that way i may find out later which i'd rather anyway!

good luck :) xxxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Afternoon Ladies! How are we all? 

I'm 11 dpo today, still a fair few days to ov day for me! According to FF it'll be around the 1st December.

How are you Betty? Xx


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone

Congrats to Angie on your BFP, I'm so pleased for you!
Today I've had AF like cramps on and off all day, so I'm really hoping it will arrive very soon! Me and my husband can't wait to start trying properly!!!!
After browsing this forum for a while, I've come to the conclusion that I really must never let myself get stressed trying to conceive, I'm determined to stay nice and relaxed but that really is easier said than done!
At least we all have eachother for support!!!
Heather x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Still not had my withdrawal bleed although have been cramping the past 2 days they have eased up tonight. Starting to wonder if i'm going to get it at all


----------



## kelz86

hi i was on the same mini pill for over 7yrs i came off it in sept few days later had withdrewal bleed den had to wait a month n a half for nxt:witch: then the followin :witch: was a month and a week hopefully nxt one will be bak to 28days cycle or even beta dnt get one lol


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey everyone! Hope your all well :)

Cd13 here, got my first faint line on an opk today so dtd in preparation! Maybe I'll ov early this month? Who knows!

Has the witch caught up with anyone who is still waiting? Good luck and babydust to all!

How are the newly pregnant ladies? Xxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

a quick question i had my period on the 16th november till the 21st and then i started using opk's on the 23rd i was getting a strong test line and faint 2nd line up until yesterday and today have both had nothing just a test line. what does this mean? im keeping an eye on my cm but unsure now of what is going on. could it be im just to early to be ovulating yet?
hope someone can help :thumbup:

rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Everyone :) 

Rachael I'm by no means an expert but I would say it's too early. I used the opk's for the first time on this my 1st cycle and got a positive on day 13, I always used to have a 28 day cycle so hoping this is the case. Jax I'm cd15 today so only 1 day ahead, be lovely to both get a :bfp: before xmas. 

:dust: to you all

xx


----------



## angie79

Hi Jax

Yep all good this end no symptoms yet but i'm ready for them :ninja:
Hope everyone is good

xxx


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone!
Well, still no sign of :witch: here yet!
I had cramps off and on all day Thursday and Friday, Saturday and today they seem to have gone off so I don't know what's going on! :shrug:
Saying that, I'm a bit out of touch with not having a period for about 5 years, so I can't even remember if it's normal to get the cramps a while before :witch: actually comes! Aaaaah! :wacko:

Hope everyone is well! :flower:

Heather x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Evening all! 

I didn't know what to expect either Heather as I'd not had an af for 10 years! The cramping does sound like a promising sign, I had really sore boobs too just before af caught me the first time - hang on in there!!

Pleased to hear your doing well Angie - pop by and let us know how your getting on :)

So are you in the 2ww now honeybear? I'm waiting on ov - possibly tomorrow or Friday - eeek exciting!! Up'd our game this month - :sex: for the last two nights and more planned! We will catch that egg :)

Lolly and Betty, if your reading :dust: and :hugs: to you both xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone,
Hope you're all well. Jax yes I ovulated day 13/14 so am on the 2ww. Not sure when to test will prob test about 12th dec if no af by then. We are off to Disney Paris at 4am weather in Kent permitting and that will take my mind off the wait for at least a few days. Will catch up with you all late sunday or monday.

:thumbup:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey all - can't believe it's Sunday night again, weekends go so fast!!

So I'm cd21, pos opk on cd19 but temp nose dived on cd20? I then expected it to go up as it had done previous months but it's just gone to the coverline - oh well fingers crossed it'll go up tomorrow. Please have a look at my chart, does it look ok?

Other than that all is good! How is everyone else?

Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi all,
Hope you're all well. The :witch: got me this morning so no :bfp: for xmas. Hope some of you will still get yours.

:hugs:


----------



## Cajadaem

can anyone tell me how to change the name of a thread i had started, i have noticed it can be done, but cant figure out how???


----------



## JaxBlackmore

hiya, go to your first post - edit it - then advanced, then you can change the title in there! hope that helps xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

How's it going Jax?


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi Honeybear, thanks for asking...

well i'm a tiny bit pregnant!!!! Got a faint positive on the frer yesterday (it's in the pregnancy test forum) at 11dpo. I'm obviously over the moon but trying to stay grounded until at least my af date has been and gone!

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## Gemie

JaxBlackmore said:


> Hi Honeybear, thanks for asking...
> 
> well i'm a tiny bit pregnant!!!! Got a faint positive on the frer yesterday (it's in the pregnancy test forum) at 11dpo. I'm obviously over the moon but trying to stay grounded until at least my af date has been and gone!
> 
> How is everyone else? xx

Ooooh congrats!! another cerazette sucess story and just in time for Christmas :happydance: xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Jax that's fab, sooo excited for you and really really hope I'll be joining you next month :hugs:


----------



## angie79

JaxBlackmore said:


> Hi Honeybear, thanks for asking...
> 
> well i'm a tiny bit pregnant!!!! Got a faint positive on the frer yesterday (it's in the pregnancy test forum) at 11dpo. I'm obviously over the moon but trying to stay grounded until at least my af date has been and gone!
> 
> How is everyone else? xx

oh wowwwwwwww :happydance::happydance:
congrats hun - so happy for you

xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Thanks Ladies! tomorrow is AF due date, going to do my second frer and put it as my avatar - may even be brave enough to change my status to pregnant! :happydance:

I have everything crossed for you honeybear, hope next month is your turn xx

I would have gone mad without this thread and all your advice, so please to have found you all! :hugs:xxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

congratulations jax on ur :bfp:
im not sure wot cycle im on now, since coming off cerazette i am so confused with everything im giving up trying to keep record :cry:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

aww congrats jax... brill news!

x x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Thank you Betty, How are things with you? Xx


----------



## betty14

Not brill, had a 78 day cycle and now waiting to have bloods done to see if I'm ov or not... Gutted I never thought it would take this long or be this hard emotionally! That's why I haven't been coming on the forum much it's too hard sometimes :0( x x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

thats rubbish Betty :hugs:

I can understand why you'd want to stay away. When will you get your bloods done - will the doctors help at all or are they still telling you to wait? I really hope things improve for you soon xxx


----------



## betty14

Having bloods done on 4th jan as I'm running a longer cycle I have to have them done a few days later... Good job too as they are closed till 4th jan!! 

My gp said if I need treatment she can't refer me till we been trying a year which will be may.... So if the results are bad news I still have to wait it's rubbish!! But I know that there are rules and people who deserve to be at the front of the queue before us just doesn't make it any easier to cope with!

How are you feeling jax? How far along are you now? 

X x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hope all goes well with the bloods when you do get them done Betty, that it wont be bad news and you don't have to wait till May! I can see how its so soul destroying though xxx

I'm 4+5 according to my ticker, I know all my dates so hopefully i'm accurate. I'm exceptionally nervous but ok, getting cramps and pains in my boobs but other that not too bad. I fell down the last 3 of the stairs last night and hurt my back - worried that if i'm clumsy now its only going to get worse! thank you for asking xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi, Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas! hope everyone is well.

Have a great Christmas :flower:


Lolly x


----------



## topsy

Hi Everyone,

Thought, I`d come and join you, if ok? I came of cerazette 2 days ago, and I feel fine, so far!! I have been on it for just over 2 years. My periods were every 28 days, bang on before I went on it. But am really worried about what will happen now, but guess will just have to wait and see.

We aren't really starting ttc till April, but want to try and get to grips with my body and what it is doing!!

xxx


----------



## Kacie01

Hi im new on here. i came off cerazette at the end of september and had been on it 4 3yrs, went straight on it after havin my 1st child. had withdrawel bleed straight away then went bk in2 normal 28 to 30 day cycle, so think it jst differs from person 2 person.had read alot of bad things about it at 1st so was worrying!jst thort id give people a lil bit of hope.lol. :) X


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Thank you Lolly, hope you have a merry Christmas too xx

Hi Topsy and Kacie, best of luck on your ttc journey! Hope af doesn't keep you waiting too long Topsy!

Xx


----------



## topsy

Thanks Jax :) I hope not too.

No withdrawl bleed as yet, but then only day 3off it, not sure if thats good or bad?!!

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Everyone,
Wanted to wish everyone a lovely Xmas full of joy. I'm due to ov any day so hoping my xmas will be a merry and successful one!

Welcome to the new members, hope af's don't mess you about and :dust: to you both.

How you feeling Jax? xx


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone!
Hope you are all well and enjoying Christmas!
Well I'm here to offer some hope to everyone, because today I got my BFP!
33 days after coming off cerazette after being on it for many years, I got my first af.
I didn't bother temping or using opks, the main thing I noticed around ov was my high sex drive! I can't be certain but I think I ov'd around 14 days ago and I got a really strong positive on a frer test!
I am over the moon but nervous! 

Heather x


----------



## Honeybear1976

That's absolutely fabulous news. H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## topsy

:) Congratulations heather xxx Its so nice to hear positive stories :) Take care of yourself xx

I am coming up to 7 days and no withdrawal bleed, tons of spots on my chin though, Fab just in time for new yer!!!

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi everyone :flower:

Not been on here for ages! just needed a wee break from all of this, its been 6 months & getting really hard. Anyway, we have had a good month away from opk's and symptom spotting lol and not really tried this month so af due next week then we'll try again in the new year! I'm going to to docs next week and have a chat, i know 6 months isn't long but I've seen so many people come & go with their BFP'S on this thread that i want to see what they say.

Anyway, hi to all the newbie's I'm sure I'll get to know you all soon! 

Lolly xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## topsy

I hope you get on OK at the Dr`s lolly, and hope the new year brings you a BFP, sending you tons of :dust::dust::dust: xxx


----------



## WelshFairy

Hi everyone. Hope you all had a good christmas. 
I went to the doctors recently about it all too Lolly and they turned me away because it had only been 8 months since I came off cezerette. They told me to come back in April (one year since coming off cezerette.)
Is is quite annoying as they are the doctors who prescribe us these pills and when women have trouble conceiving they deny there is anything wrong with cezerette. 
Well an update I've now had my second period since coming off in April. I'm due again on 7th and I'm hoping I do to get back to some sort of regular cycle.
Sorry for chewing your ears off. Lol. 

Have a good new year and sending lots of baby dust x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Welshfairy,
It's not nice when they seem to not care although to you it seems like you've been trying forever. We tried for 17months before we conceived our last child and now on my 2nd cycle since coming off cerazette, I'm already frustrated! I'm seeing my gynae consultant on the 31st january, going to ask if he prescribe my clomid as I was given it last time but obviously not this soon, but don't ask-don't get I say!! Really hope you get your :bfp: soon.
:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Welshfairy, wow i didn't know it had been that long for you, i thought you had just stopped cerazette! I can't believe the doctor wouldn't do anything for you! 

17 months is such a long time! I would def just go ask for clomid now, as you say if you don't ask you don't get!


I'm Cd 35 today. I have no idea whats going on! I'm 40 days normally and by now I'd be dying with sore boobs & cramping but NOTHING! I don't think I've ovulated this month. Oh well never mind, new year new start!


Lolly xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly,
Yes 17months was a horrifically long time but soooo worth the wait. My 1st child was conceived within weeks off stopping whatever pill I was taking at the time, my 2nd was conceived whilst on the pill, so was a big shock when 3rd wouldn't happen. Took a while with the clomid so hoping he will give it to me. It seems easy to say, but just try not to stress it will happen soon I'm sure. :hugs: and :dust:
xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello ladies, so nice to see this thread stil going! I hope you are all doing ok :) This thread really helped me when i came off cerazette, and now im 21 weeks with a baby boy, i also conceived my 2 year old son after coming off cerazette so please dont loose hope :) xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Elmo

Aw a baby boy, Congratulations! Glad your doing well :flower:

Can you believe I'm still not pregnant! Having a nightmare! 

2011 has to be my year, fingers crossed!!!!!


Lolly xx


----------



## angie79

hi Lolly nice to see you back

Hope you have been well - 2011 is so your year

xxx


----------



## WelshFairy

Lollylou said:


> Morning!
> 
> Welshfairy, wow i didn't know it had been that long for you, i thought you had just stopped cerazette! I can't believe the doctor wouldn't do anything for you!
> 
> 17 months is such a long time! I would def just go ask for clomid now, as you say if you don't ask you don't get!
> 
> 
> I'm Cd 35 today. I have no idea whats going on! I'm 40 days normally and by now I'd be dying with sore boobs & cramping but NOTHING! I don't think I've ovulated this month. Oh well never mind, new year new start!
> 
> 
> Lolly xx

Yeah that long. I just don't understand why my periods are taking so long to regulate. I stopped pill in April and didn't get first one till end of July and only second one at beginning of December. You ladies are having af's so quickly and more regular. It sucks :(

Anyways baby dust to all x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi angie! It bloody better be my year lol! Hope your doing well :flower:

Welshfairy, i cant believe the doctor won't do anything for you, Is there any natural remedies maybe you could take? Just a thought :flower:

Lolly x


----------



## WelshFairy

I haven't really looked into natural remedies. I think my body is broke lol. Sorry for the downer yesterday wasn't feeling too great, found out my friend is pregnant and she wasn't even trying. Its so annoying lol! 
I'm going to google some help now. 
I'm not too sure what's going on the only benefit of not having af visit is my endometriosis is at bay lol. That's the whole reason why I stayed on cezerette so long! Lol I've broken my body well and trully.

How are things going for you other ladies out there? Are there any new year testers?

Baby dust to all for 2011!
Have a great new years ladies x x


----------



## betty14

Hey ladies! 

Wanted to drop by and say hello!
Fab news on the boy elmo!

Lolly I have been trying 7 mths too so I know exactly how ya feeling! Having bloods done on weds to see how broken I am! 

I just keep telling myself that 2011 is my year and I really am hopeful it will be! 

Hope everyone has a great new years eve! Speak to you all next year lol!! 

X x x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It will be lolly i know it!! How long are you cycles? If they are not too long have you thought about getting a cbfm? I was thrilled after i got mine and got bfp 1st month of using it :) xx

Thanks Betty :) hope your well chick xx


----------



## Lollylou

Happy New Year!

I have had the best time ever, prob the only benefit of not being pregnant lol. Had so many parties and such a laugh over Christmas & New Year!

Elmo, My cycles are 40 days. Well they were........I'm Cycle day 39 today and i don't think there is any way I'm gonna get af 2mor. No af symptoms at all. Have no idea what's going on this month. I've not tracked anything this month as we just wanted to forget about everything for 1 month. I'm not pregnant as i done a test on New Years Eve just to check i could drink lol.

So the waiting begins.........when will af arrive?! 



How is everyone else?



Lolly xx
:dust:


----------



## topsy

Hi girls

Lolly I am glad you had a good christmas and New year.

I hope that you get your AF soon XX


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: everyone i'm officially in my 1st 2ww since coming of cerazette.
Had no withdrawal bleeding when i stopped half way through but AF arrived 28 days later so i'm just presuming my cycles are back to normal. PMA lol.


----------



## Lollylou

Hi! Well af came today on day 40 as usual so im hoping thats a good thing! Im always 40 days! I have no idea if i ovulated last month though so i'll get back to tracking everything this month. Gonna get a doctors app too just to talk things over. Hope everyone is well!! 


Lolly xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Yay for af arriving and a new start! Sending you loads of PMA!

Xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## betty14

Hey, thought I keep you all updated had bloods done today... Cd22....

She couldn't get it from my left after having a dig so had a go in my right so I'm nice and bruised now :( but I don't mind as long as I get some answers... I have an app for Monday to talk to her so fingers crosse I ov'ed and maybe even caught :shrug: (yeah right lol)

Hope everyone else is ok...

Fab news that you are having soothing resembling a regular cycle lolly! Has to be a good thing right!!

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks guys! This will be my year! Betty you never know! How amazing if you have caught!!!! Great way to start the year!



Im gonna be more positive but not stress too much so i might just pop in here every week or so. This site gets me obsessed! Lets hope i ovulate this month! 


Lolly xx


----------



## gooklin

I'm nearing the last cerazette pill in my packet and was just wondering...

If my "withdrawal bleed" doesnt come for like 8weeks+ is this classed as my first true period after the pill, or is it the one after?
Thanks :)


----------



## betty14

I never had a withdrawal bleed just got af 7 weeks after stopping! Hope this helps and good luck :)

:dust: to you 

X x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Well girlies I have no idea what's going on with me this month. I'm cd29 on what is usually a 28 day cycle and I did 2 tests yesterday both negative?? Feel that AF is on it's way and also wouldn't want to get my hopes up. Thought I was back to the regular cycle I had before Cerazette but obviously not! Have an appt with the gynae consultant end of the month so hopefully he will give me some answers. Hope everyone is well? 
:dust: to you all


----------



## betty14

Your not out till the witch flies in honey!! Dont give up hope some ppl dont get a pos test till a few days late and for some even later! I will be waiting till I'm a week late from now on!!

Keep us posted

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks Betty really driving me mad just waiting for witch to fly in any minute. Will be gutted when she does, don't want to be too positive, as then the disappointment is worse. Yeh agree should always wait till a week late then should get a good result. Coz I've not been off the Cerazette for that long and not many cycles guess they still could be longer and shorter different months? 
Thanks for you response and :dust: to us both :hugs:


----------



## Lollylou

Morning, Just an update from me..........

Had doctors this morning & I'm getting an appointment for the hospital to see a pre pregnancy counsellor. I"m on beta blockers as i have high blood pressure which I've had for years, when i was 19 i had to have an operation on the arteries to my heart and kidneys and had another 3 after that. When i went to doctors last year the woman i saw said it was fine for me to ttc on my own but my doctor today said it has to be "stage managed" so first of all they have to change my beta blockers even although the last doctor said it was fine to ttc on the ones I'm on!! So part of me is pissed off & part of me id glad something is happening. After we have had our appointment she is going to take a sample from my husband and blood from me to check I'm ovulating which i think i am as I've had alot of smiley faces. If nothing has happened by April we will get an appointment at the fertility clinic. So i guess I'm kinda lucky in a way that I'm getting seen quicker, in the meantime I'll just make sure I'm keeping myself healthy with plenty fruit, veg and exercise!

Sorry for the long post, just had to get that out!




Lolly xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone,
She flew in this morning so more wondering if we got lucky! Onwards and upwards :(


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly,
I think that is really positive as they will now be making sure everything is ideal for you to conceive and if you need that appt at the fertility clinic then they will prob prescribe something to overstimulate you and you may end up with multiples, ready made family! :hugs:
Pleased something is moving along for you :happydance:


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks Honeybear :flower:

Sorry to hear she got you. Yeah it's all about staying positive i guess. It will happen this year & who knows we might both have Christmas babies for 2011!


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

My kids' birthdays are 30/11, 03/12, and 12/12 so funny you should say christmas babies!! Be fabulous if we get lucky at the same time. We will stay positive together and it will happen. :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Hey ladies...

That's great lolly at least it wasn't a wasted trip! And perhaps the delay in catching is to do with the beta blockers?? 

Sorry to hear she got you honey!! Try and stay positive!! 

My update is not so good I'm afraid.... Actually couldn't be much worse! Bloods show I'm not ovulating... Levels should be 30+ and mine was 4!!!!! So I have to keep repeating the bloods each time I have a bleed... She won't refer me until may either so looks like I'm in for a long road of upset and wondering!!

sorry to be so negative Just feeling very down at the mo! 

:dust: to all you lovely ladies! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty,
Really sorry to hear that, can they not prescribe you clomid? I think that forces ovulation. The doctor gave me that before I got pregnant the last time, had been trying for a 12month before they gave it to me but I hadn't had any blood tests to see if I was ovulating so if they have your results maybe they would give it to you? May be worth asking? I'm sure this will be the year for you, Lolly and myself :hugs:


----------



## Lollylou

Aw Betty I'm sorry your down :hugs:

Try looking at even all the herbal remedies, Worth a try :flower: I dread to think what my results will be when i get my bloods done. Its just constantly one thing after an other, & they say not to stress............YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!

Honeybear, that must be a VERY expensive for you lol! 

My doctor said she wants to also get things moving as I'm 30 in march haha i thought i was still young but clearly not in her book, ah well never mind!

Catch up with everyone later 



Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

My gp told me the fs can prescribe clomid she can't... More like won't! And she won't refer me till may.... So that will be august/ sept before I get an appointment then I will have to have a miriad of tests again for them!!!!

All I keep getting told is your young you have plenty of time... I'm 27 in July so I know I'm not old but I want a baby now not in 2 yrs!! By which time I'll be told time is running out lol!!!!

Lolly not stressing is impossible and I am a natural worrier! But my worries have proved right so far! Oh she also said my weight may be affecting me... I am about a stone and a half over weight and have already lost 21 pounds in 4 months! I think because I dont drink or smoke she had to pick on me for something lol! It's just frustrating me more than anything.....

Oh she also said that not all women ovulate every month and that some women ovulate from both ovaries and have non-identical twins and that it's not 'supposed' to happen but it does.... WTF? How does that help me huh!! 

Sorry for the rant ladies! I have bought a thermometer and 50 ov strips on eBay so I can test every day of my next cycle just to see if the bloods are right... Clutching at straws but I need something to give me hope lol!!

Sorry for the essay!!!!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Lolly and Betty,
Are we all having a moan or what lol!! Yes Lolly it is an incredibly expensive time of year for us!! On the herbal front I read zinc is good. Might as well take it as it boosts your immune system anyway. Losing weight may help slightly but if you've already lost 21lb that's fab and you're probably right they're just looking for something to pick on. I honestly don't think it matters what age you are or how many children you may or may not already have in my experience when you want one you want one soon, maybe a woman thing!! :haha: 
I was given clomid by the gp but was 4 years ago and I asked when I spoke my current gp (different one) and she said no only gynae consultant can give you that. Am due to see the consultant on 31st January so will see what he says. Really couldn't be bothered with the temp thing, did do strips last month and fairly sure I did ovulate but didn't do them this month and cycle was longer anyway??? Will try not to think about it this month and look forward to seeing consultant end of the month? It's going to happen for the 3 of us this year I'm sure of it :hugs::flower:


----------



## louise2710

HI all. Ive just started TTC and stopped taking cerazette on sunday. I have been referred over here :) hope thats ok.
Breif history is, i was on cerezette for a couple of years up til dec 2009 when i stopped. when on it, i rearly had a bleed until towards the end when i was bleeding a lot (sorry if TMI) so docs told me to take two a day. Fast forward a year and i went back on it dec 2010. Only took it for amonth this time (so really hoping it hasnt messed up my cycle too much) but 'bled 'constantly for 2-3 weeks, hence stopping altogether. We have only BD once which was on sun (day i took last pill) but since then my back has been killing and feels like AF/withdrawal bleed is on its way, so waiting to see. dont want to BD at min coz back is just too sore. its odd because ive never had this before so dont know whether it is something to do with coming off thepill?

Anyway, sorry for the life story. Good luck to all TTC x


----------



## betty14

welcome aboard lousie and good luck!!

:dust: to you

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Louise :flower:

Try not to worry to much, Just look at all the success stories on this thread!


Lolly x
:dust:


----------



## WelshFairy

Hey ladies,

Just checking in. 
Hope you all had a lovely christmas and a great new year.

I'm just waiting for the af to arrive shes 8 days late but BFN sadly.
On a positive note though, I've given up smoking and have been smokefree for 6 days now. So I'm hoping this will help in the long run. 

Im keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies, lets hope 2011 is our year at last.

Baby dust to all x x x x


----------



## betty14

Well your not out till she arrives!!! I'll keep everything x'ed for you!

Well done on the quitting smoking that's fab!!!

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi guys!

I am SO angry and pissed off today!!!!!!!!!

Last night i was at a party & one of my friends told us she was 9 weeks pregnant. At first i was like oh great here we go again another person who conceived 2 months after stopping her pill but i got over it and we were all congratulating her and getting excited. It wasn't till about 10 mins later i noticed she had been drinking all night!!!!!!!!! I honestly couldn't believe it! I thought i was imagining it at first as the club was dark but then she said it would be fine! I could have cried, i would do bloody anything to be in her shoes and she's not even bothered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So she continued to drink all night, I was actually disgusted. Who would go on a bender when there pregnant. She planned the pregnancy so i dunno why she is reacting like this. 


Its not bloody fair!!!!!!!!!!



Sorry girls had ti get that out as husband does not get it.



Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

Hi lolly, 

Sorry to hear this its heart breaking when friends announce ( two of my best friends are currently expecting!) but for her to be treating it like it's nothing and binge drinking that must be hard to watch it happening!! 

X x x


----------



## topsy

Oh lolly, I am sending hugs. xxx

Just a quick up date on me, I took my last cerazette on sun 19th dec, had no withdrawal bleed, but AF came yesterday (3w 6 days after last tablet), well I think it is that, surly after nearly 4 weeks it cant be a withdrawal bleed can it???? without TMI (sorry) It`s red, not brown blood, and fair heavy!!

Just hope my body is getting back into a pattern!!

xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi girls,
Welshfairy, well done on giving up smoking, it's really hard but so worth it, it will be 5 years this October since I gave up, best thing I ever did. Lolly I can so understand why you would be angry, I would be exactly the same. Topsy I would say that's definitely an AF so hopefully you'll be regular and have that pattern. :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Traskey

I came off Cerazette and it took about 8 weeks before I got a period. Then the cycles were a bit messed up for the next two, one very short and one long. After that everything returned to normal. I haven't conceived yet (1 year, I month) but that may be due to other factors.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## WelshFairy

I agree totally Lolly. Its the most annoying thing ever when people drinK etc thro pregnancy.
I was going to give up smoking if I got pregnant but I thought there's no better time like the present after all those first few weeks are most precious. But it is annoying when people smoke/drink thro it. My mom smoked her way thro me, and my siblings and there's nothing wrong with us but its just the risk, I wouldn't want to risk my child's health. 
And thanks Betty for the comment. I'm going to get another test as I'm 10 days late for af now but not getting hopes up because at moment my cycles are 98-115 days at moment. Cerezette has really broken me lol.


Baby dust to all x


----------



## WelshFairy

WelshFairy said:


> I agree totally Lolly. Its the most annoying thing ever when people drinK etc thro pregnancy.
> I was going to give up smoking if I got pregnant but I thought there's no better time like the present after all those first few weeks are most precious. But it is annoying when people smoke/drink thro it. My mom smoked her way thro me, and my siblings and there's nothing wrong with us but its just the risk, I wouldn't want to risk my child's health.
> And thanks Betty for the comment. I'm going to get another test as I'm 10 days late for af now but not getting hopes up because at moment my cycles are 98-115 days at moment. Cerezette has really broken me lol.
> 
> 
> Baby dust to all x

BFN. :( oh well x


----------



## betty14

Aww sorry it was bfn! 

How long have you been off the evil pill now welsh fairie?

I'm convinced that 2011 will be our year and we will all be able to have our own thread in the pregnancy forums!!!

:dust: to you x x x


----------



## WelshFairy

I've been off the evilness since April last year. Doctors won't help me out until its a year, feel so helpless. The oh doesn't realise hw heartbreaking it is every month when I get the bfn. I'm grateful I found BnB to speak with you ladies. It helps somehow to know I'm not the only one.

Baby dust to all x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hello ladies! 


Sorry about my outburst the other day lol! 

I'm still waiting to get my letter through for pre pregnancy appointment at hospital, thought i wouldve heard by now......I'm so impatient! 

Hope all you guys are doing well, seems like we're pretty much all the same just now, waiting on something or another! I'm cd 15 today so its about another billion days till I'm fertile! 

Speak soon


Lolly xxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Abbi808

Hello ladies,

Well I hope you don't think that I am crazy but I have actually just spent the past hour and a half reading every post on this thread! Haha! It's been really helpful and I would love to come join you so here's my info: 

I am ttc my first and stopped cerazette on 19th dec (I am on cd32) I had been on it for about 8 months and prior to that I had been on marvelon and loestrin for about 5 years in total. I had a withdrawal bleed a couple of days after stopping which was my first for a while as I had no af whilst on cerazette! Since coming off I have had many phantom symptoms but no bfp! Hoping that af shows up soon so I can get started properly! 

Anyway looking forward to speaking to you all and hope we get our bfp's asap!! (especially you Lolly...you have had a long wait!)

Xxxx


----------



## Lollylou

Hello Abbi! :flower:

Welcome to the thread :flower:

With any luck you wont have as long a wait as I've had lol! As you can see from this thread many of the girls have got there BFP after a few months! An hour and a half :haha: I think most of the posts are mine......all moaning no doubt! hahahah!

We're all here to help each other, Myself & Betty have watched nearly everyone come & go so hopefully it will be us soon!!!!!! 

A few months off the dreaded pill and you'll be fine! you might even fall before that with any luck!


Lolly xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Girls,
Welcome Abbi! I'm sure we will all get our :bfp:'s this year. You're not mad I read the whole thread too when I joined! You're cd15 already Lolly? I was only 1 day different to you last month but af was late arriving so I'm now CD10 so will see what this month brings :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly,
Any news on your letter today?
xx


----------



## betty14

welcome Abbi :flower:

me and lolly have both been trying 8 months.. and like she said we have seen EVERYONE come and go :( if only it was like a queue where you take a ticket and wait for your number :haha:

feel free to have a vent at any point after all thats what a support thread is all about huh!!:thumbup:

oh and the pahntom symptoms are perfectly normal and im sure you have seen we ALL had them to some extent!

so basically welcome aboard and hope your stay isnt to long!!!

x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

:hugs:


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

Honeybear, no letter as yet. Really getting impatient now! I'll give it another week then phone doctors. 

Yeah Cycle day 17 now. Was hoping to get my tablets changed before the big O day next week but thats not gonna happen so its another month wasted, my next fertile time will be March!!! Not to worry, i know it will happen at some point this year so have to stay positive! 

Hows everyone else, Where we all at, anybody due to test?

Lolly x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks for the warm welcome girls! And sorry Betty! I didn't realise it had been 8 months for you also! (I think I started skim reading towards the 50th page! haha!) Well I hope its is BFP's all round very shortly...then the name of the thread can be changed to ex-cereazetters with BFP's!:winkwink: Well the symptoms seem to be dying down a little now so not sure if that is a good thing...a few days after coming off cerazette I had the worst feeling as though I was going to faint just before bed, I felt so sick as well. Hasn't happened since though luckily but I have had a few dizzy spells! CM has been all over the place and I have been pretty irritable! Used to suffer from night sweats on the pill but they have cleared up now so that is one positive! Let's hope they don't make a return unless it's good news!! :happydance: So....Lolly you waited 7 weeks for your first AF right? What about the rest of you ladies? I can't remember properly but think 7 was about average? Lolly you are on CD 17 and Honeybear CD 10? What about you Betty?

xxxxx


----------



## hay246

Abbi808 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome girls! And sorry Betty! I didn't realise it had been 8 months for you also! (I think I started skim reading towards the 50th page! haha!) Well I hope its is BFP's all round very shortly...then the name of the thread can be changed to ex-cereazetters with BFP's!:winkwink: Well the symptoms seem to be dying down a little now so not sure if that is a good thing...a few days after coming off cerazette I had the worst feeling as though I was going to faint just before bed, I felt so sick as well. Hasn't happened since though luckily but I have had a few dizzy spells! CM has been all over the place and I have been pretty irritable! Used to suffer from night sweats on the pill but they have cleared up now so that is one positive! Let's hope they don't make a return unless it's good news!! :happydance: So....Lolly you waited 7 weeks for your first AF right? What about the rest of you ladies? I can't remember properly but think 7 was about average? Lolly you are on CD 17 and Honeybear CD 10? What about you Betty?
> 
> xxxxx

hi there.. it was 8 weeks for me until af arrived. now on cycle 3, first cycle was 34 days, second 29 then 31, so presuming this one is 31, now on cd 18, hopefully ov' today, not temping or using opk as i find it too much. 
so this cycle have just been :sex: every day or every other day to cover all areas, so will see what happens, :witch: due around 2nd Feb providing my cycle hasnt changed . fingers crossed and :dust: to all. :thumbup:


----------



## Lollylou

Abbi yeah i was 7 weeks, seems to be the average! I hopefully should ovulate next week.

Hay, thats exciting you will be in 2ww soon! Good luck! 


Still no letter today, our post comes at 1 so i nipped home on my lunch lol but nothing! it better come next week! 


Anyway....Back to work!


Lolly x


----------



## hay246

thanks Lollylou! our post comes at stupid times too, do u live in the sticks too? i live in north wales, probably alot like scotland in some respects?x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks for that Hay...I think I am going to give it 8 weeks and then I will start to panic! :winkwink: Hoping I am closer to 7 like you though Lolly (or even less would be better) I can't remember how long my cycles where before BC but I do remember that AF was LONG and HEAVY!! :( Pretty sure that it lasted a full 7 days so definitely not looking forward to that! :cry: I am a little worried as the symptoms I was having before have pretty much disappeared, at least before I felt like something was happening but now I feel like my body has given up!! NOOOOOOO!

Speak soon xx


----------



## hay246

just try not to worry, it will turn up, i got to the point of thinkin is it ever gonna show, did u av breakthrough bleed at all?x


----------



## Abbi808

Yes I did, a breakthrough bleed is a withdrawal bleed right? ha! Sorry I am not a pro on the terminology yet! :winkwink: It came just couple of days after I took my last pill and was very light, it lasted about 2 days. I know its early days I am just so impatient! Well I guess we all are I guess! CD33 today..hurry up AF!! 

xx


----------



## hay246

sorry neither am i, ye withdrawal bleed is the one i meant :thumbup: lol. yep never wanted periods and was glad when was on cerazette and was like yep never have periods all pleased, then i couldnt wait to have them.. now i dont want them again, well i do if i get a :bfn: but im gona have the willpower now and unless im late not bother testing.. it gets kinda addictive and obsessive though, so now just :sex: as much as poss near enough every day and when its meant to b it will be :thumbup: i use an app on my fone to track periods and fertile times, dont want to get in to opks and temping though. what will you do??

i didnt get a bleed until 1st oct (discharge and light bleed) and i came off it 9th sept, so took a bit for me to get that. and came on properly 4th november then.

so how many weeks has it been for you since you stopped taking it? sorry i could probably look back but im lazy lol!

xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Evening girls,
Abbi- was 40 something days for me, had withdrawal bleed few days after stopping then proper af after the 40 something days, does feel like it's never gonna happen but sure you'll get soon. I'm CD11 now and my cycle seems to be 28/29 days so will see what happens this month.

Hay- I'm not keen to get obsessed with the temping and opk's either, with the :sex: every day, remember my sister in law had real trouble conceiving and her fertility consultant said that was the absolute wrong thing to do, apparently it's quality not quantity!! He told them every other day!

Lolly- the letter will come and if not by tuesday then give the gp a call, sometimes you don't get anything done unless you harass the life out of people!!:haha:

xx


----------



## Abbi808

It will be 5 weeks on Monday! So hopefully not too far to go! I would be very happy with 40 days honeybear so fingers crossed! Yes the every day v every other day debate! I am doing a bit of both at the moment but I have heard that every other day is better! Has anyone heard about soft cups? Some girls have been using them on this forum on a pregnancy app on my phone and some say very good things! They seem a bit weird to use though! Xx


----------



## hay246

heard about them ye, but the way i see it is that people that arent even trying, have one night stands etc get pregnant and get up straight away all that sort of thing so i just think it will happen , just got to be patient, girl i work with has just had her little boy and she only had sex once in that month and got pregnant, so i guess it just depends on each and every one of us. going to see him today.. make myself even more broody! lol! 

we have done it every day from 14th but that was because i wanted to cover what could be my fertile period depending if i had another 29 or 31 cycle if u get me. but from next week will probably just :sex: every other day and hope to get lucky!

Honeybear where in wales are u?

xx :dust:


----------



## Abbi808

I know what you mean! One of my best friends got pregnant 6 weeks after having her coil taken out and she wasn't trying properly either (she just wasn't preventing) Her little boy is 5 months and every time I see him it makes me worse!! :winkwink:


----------



## Abbi808

Update:- ok so this afternoon I have had a dull ache in my stomach like a mild period pain and my lower back is really sore. It feels like that whole area is quite hot (as if I have deep heat on) ha! No idea what it is but glad something is happening! Anyone had anything similar to this after cerazette? xx


----------



## hay246

seen her little boy, aww he was gorgeous, really excited for my own little one now :D i dont think i did have that but when my af did come, my god it was sooooo painful! xx


----------



## Abbi808

Did it come on quite suddenly or did it take a few days? This is quite mild like it is building up to something awful! :cry: And I know! Hope our hurry up! x


----------



## hay246

maybe it will be coming soon then, i cant really remember tbh. also know that after coming off pill you get every symptom going as if you are pregnant which can be misleading , i did numerous tests only to get :bfn: and found it was quite common. 
xx


----------



## Abbi808

Yeah I agree I am pretty sure I am not pregnant! It does feel as though AF is on her way! I hope my body isn't playing tricks on me as the cramps have been quite bad this afternoon! :cry:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi girls,
Abbi sounds as though the :witch: is well on her way, my first af like Hay's was very painful, but you'll be glad be getting your body back into some kind of cycle so it's bitter sweet. Those soft cups sounf bizarre and I think it's too much messing with nature. Hay, I'm near Cardiff, you?
xx


----------



## Abbi808

Looks like you were right!! :D You girls must have been my lucky charms because AF is here on CD33 :happydance: Whohoo! Starting the clearblue fertility monitor tomorrow so tomorrow will be CD1..very excited!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Great job Abbi, told you she was on her way! Thought today would be you CD1? You're using the Clear Blue then, they're really expensive aren't they?


----------



## Abbi808

It is really but as you have to test with fmu the monitor says that you should count the following day as cd1 if af comes later in the day...yeah they are quite pricey but the reviews are great. You can get them much cheaper on eBay though! We got ours from amazon which was pretty cheap too compared to boots etc. Quite excited to get started now! I'm thinking that if I count from the last day of my withdrawal bleed as opposed to the last day I took a pill it has been 30 days for af to show (not 33) so I reckon my cycles will prob stay quite close to that. If I remember correctly they were a couple of days longer than average before bc so that seems right! Well I hope so! Af is killing! No pain killers in the house either so I am in for a lovely night! Haha!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

oopsy wrong post :O


----------



## hay246

yay glad af has arrived! and hope the pain eases soon! 
Honeybear im in north wales, about an hour from wrexham, on the coast where we have no shops just the sea haha!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hay that sounds glorious! I love the sea, learned to swim in the North Sea when I was 3, I'm like a fish! All that coastal air must be healthy for you and I'm sure you'll have the 2011 bubba you're hoping for. My opk was positive today so will keep my fingers crossed. I'm seeing my gynae consultant on the 31st so hoping he will prescribe me chlomid.
xx


----------



## hay246

it is lovely here, just a bit boring, and u have to travel at least an hour to get to any decent shops lol. im in cardiff in april for x factor :D cardiff is great! 
thats good news about ur appointment.. keep us posted. 
fingers crossed i do get my 2011 baby, hope u do too :D how long have u been trying?

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

I came off the pill on 4th october, seems a long time but in the grand scheme of things it's not. My 3rd n last child took 17 months to conceive, he's well worth it but it was a long time! X factor eh, had considered taking my daughter to see it. Hour to the nearest shops ooh that would prob get on my nerves after the novelty wears off!!
x


----------



## hay246

ye thats it i came off 9th sept, think when its something u really want it seems forever! kinda wish i could pretend i didnt want a baby so that could carry on and then find out when im 3 months gone or something lol. but i know its just impossible for that to happen now as i want it so much x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hay, I answered your pm, how do I get the signatures you've all got?
x


----------



## hay246

go to countdowntopregnancy.com or lilypie.com they do them x


----------



## WelshFairy

Hey ladies just checking in. Hope all is well and welcome to the thread new members.

Again, it seems my cycles aren't resuming normal service. I'm on cd 43. I'm just hoping it doesn't go to 100+ days again. Was hoping for a regular cycle.
Nice to see some fellow welshies in the thread. 
I'm from Port Talbot but live up Lancashire now with the OH.
But my family is still down there so regularly drive down.

Well fx for all of us, sending lots of baby dust x x


----------



## Lollylou

Good Morning!

Welshfairy.........I hope your cycle is not too long :flower:

Mines has went the opposite i think :wacko: Normally I'm 40 days like clockwork, ovulate between cd25-27 but this month we've not been really trying because i need to go to hospital first to get my beta blockers changed, anyway.... after i ovulate my boobs KILL me right the way up to af so i woke up yesterday morning and could hardly get out of bed my boobs were so sore. I'm CD 20 today so even although we've not been trying this month i really hope I've ovulated as would mean my cycles will be much shorter, guess I'll just have to wait for :witch:to arrive now!

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly that would be good news for you, shorter cycles. I had a positive opk on CD 12 so don't really know what's going on with mine either?! Have lots of quuestions for the consultant so hopefully will come out of the appt feeling but more knowledgeable! Af is due around hubby's birthday so would be great if she didn't come. I'm taking him away to a 5 star country style getaway, evening out and then spa the next day before returning to reality!! Think I'm more excited than him lol. He doesn't know where we're going so can't wait to see what he thinks. The money it's costing he'd better love it!!
xx


----------



## hay246

Honeybear that sounds lovely, those spa getaways are beuatiful places. 
Lolly i have had really sore boobs for a few days now, not my nipples or anything, just like the top of my boobs, if i run down the stairs they really hurt! hoping thats a sign i have ov'd as i don't know for sure, only go on the calendars that predict fertile period. 
Welshfairy - fingers crossed ur cycles not too long! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Got my days mixed up, CD14 today, had a positive Opk yesterday and negative today so not sure how that works, hope the :dust: has worked for me this month!
x


----------



## hay246

fingers crossed for you! x :dust:


----------



## WelshFairy

Good afternoon ladies.

Thank you. I'm hoping they are returning to normal. I'm not really sure if I'm even ov. I don't get sore bbs and no ewcm either!! I think I'm well and trully broken. I have decided tho I'm going to start charting my bbt soon. Need to get a decent themometer tho. Is this what you ladies are doing or you using opks? I'm a bit worried abt using opks because my af takes so long to visit me.
Ah well, I can't wait for the af to visit, the sooner the better so at least maybe my cycles are getting better.

Honeybear your getaway sounds lovely. I'm well over due a holiday! Haven't been away on 'holiday' since 2001! Hopefully this year will be bringing me all I want :)

Fx for you all, baby dust too x x


----------



## hay246

i dont use opks or temp, going to see how dtd most days works out and see what happens, just didnt want it to become so technical and i think oh wouldnt understand what was going on and i'd hav to explain it all technically and i cant be doing with that haha! but have had my af regularly ish over past few months since stopping so i presuming im ovulating ? but i really dont know. 

:dust: :flower: xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning ladies!

I don't know what's going on with me this month!!! I had ewcm starting from CD 6 through to CD 9 with very high sex drive but didn't do any ov tests as thought it would be impossible for me to ov that early as I'm always CD 24-27. So as from Friday CD 18 my boobs have been killing me and getting af twinges. Could it be possible that i could go from ovulating on cycle day 27 way down to cycle day 10-12? its so weird, i have no idea when to expect af!!!!! Going by my previous cycles i should be fertile this week but theres not even a second line coming up! Arrrggghhhhh what is going on????!!!!!!!


Lolly xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi girls,
Well Lolly not sure if it's usual but guess it must be possible and if your cycle has reduced down to that then that would be much better for you. I don't know when to expect af this month either cos my ov was positive CD11 or 12 and then following day was negative so I'm a bit lost too!! I can't wait to come on her one morning and find you have posted to say you have a :bfp: and then wouldn't it be amazing if it I could say congrats - me too!!! I'm sure your time will come very soon, feel it in my water's!!
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks Honeybear :flower:

I Just had a phone appointment with my doctor & told her i hadn't heard from hospital so she gave me the phone number of the pre pregnancy unit I'm waiting to go to, so i gave them a phone and should know by Friday when my appointment is :happydance: Just want to get of these bloody beta blockers & on to new ones so i know everything will be ok! 

When i get my BFP I am not posting it anywhere but here first!!!!!!!!!! I think i owe it to this thread, the amount of moaning i have done on here! Lol. Could still be a while though............................I will more than likely be congratulating everybody else first lol! Not to worry, my time will come!

Kind of nervous about all the test starting as Im dreading something being wrong with me or OH. There's already that much wrong with me, Blood pressure, heart, kidneys I would feel so terrible for OH if there was more wrong and we couldn't get pregnant. I worry far to much!!!!!!!

Ok, back to work for me


Hope everyone is good!


Betty, drop me a message and let me know how you are xx



Lolly xx


----------



## hay246

aww well good news you should know by friday! :thumbup:
ive been suffering with a bit of a cold past few days, feeling abit drained and boobs really sore, and not due on till next week :wacko: 

I'm sure the worrying cant be good for you, try keep positive :flower: :hugs:

hope we get our :bfp: soon! xx

:dust:


----------



## Abbi808

Hi girls,

Just checking in:- been really busy this week. AF only lasted 3 days...on cd5 will be using fertility monitor properly for the first time tomorrow as tests start on cd6! Hoping that everyone is well! Good luck for February BFP's!!

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi!
Lolly that's fab, you know that by Friday your journey will start to a successful :bfp: in the near future. I can understand why you would find all the tests daunting. I was very ill 2009 and early 2010 and I've had enough tests and poking about to last a lifetime, but it's a means to an end so just keep thinking ahead.
:flower::hugs:

Hay, Our house is full of snotty people too!! Fingers crossed that the :witch: doesn't get you next week :dust:

Abbi,
Let us know how the monitor goes, had looked at them with interest but ended up getting the cheap strips and they seem to work ok for ppl, but maybe after a long time waiting I may buy one of those if they work well for you!:thumbup:

Take care all
xx


----------



## hay246

thanks Honeybear :flower:

:dust: for those much wanted :bfp: for us all :D


----------



## Abbi808

I am a massive worrier too Lolly! I am addicted to Kalms! TTC does NOT help things either! Hope you don't have to wait too long for your appointment!

Yes Honeybear I will let you know how it goes! They are pretty pricey but after reading the reviews I just had to go for it! I got a pretty good deal off amazon too...

Speak soon!

:D xxx


----------



## Lollylou

So if I've just came in from work and :witch: has arrived on CD23!!!!

What the hell is that all about???? Its not full flow but i know its going that way.


OMG I'm broken :cry:


Lolly xx


----------



## HollyRachael

hi everyone just some good news and proof there is hope of af coming back quick.

im not the healthiest of people junk food etc overweight a bit.

i was on cerazette for 2 + half years no bleed.

came off in nov '10.

af showed up 2nd week in jan!!! lasting until round about now, i didnt pinpoint exact day but think it was jan 10th :)

time to try for my baby! :D 

good luck to everyone, mine came back in 3 months and i wish everyone the best as i know how frustrating it is xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sorry she got you Lolly, not sure what's going on there but don't stress cos you have the appts shortly and it will all work itself out I know it will.:hugs:
xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly, :hug: at least your symptoms were spot on and you prob did ov when you thought! 

Hope your not feeling to down! It could just be your body have a tease and your cycle will be shorter from now on? I hope so for you :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Hi all!

I'm new to this site and am on a similar journey to you all. I have read soooooooo much about Cerazette mostly bad :wacko

I've been on Cerazette for 4 years and stopped taking it on Jan 2nd as we finally decided it time for a baby.. although i now realise its probably not going to be an easy task :dohh:

Whilst on Cerazette i had no bleeds at all which i thought was fab at the time...
Anyway no af as yet (not unexpected) i've had lots of symptoms since stopping this pill, sore breast, period pains, feeling tired but just to make sure some miracle hadn't happened i did a test which was negative.
All these symptoms feel just like the did years ago when i did have periods so i'm hoping things will go back to normal quickly (probably expecting the impossible!) My cycle was always regular so fingers crossed!

I have been doing ovulation tests too, the first few were definatly neg then they started to get darker but never as dark as the control line then they faded again so i'm not sure if i ovulated or not as i've never used them before!

Anyway sure this is the start of a very long journey!

Sorry for such a long post needed to rant somewhere :winkwink:

Sam


----------



## Honeybear1976

Welcome Samie, the symptoms probably do mean that af will show up soon. The opk's, line does have to be same or darker than the control line. Early days though so fingers crossed that you'll have regular cycles as you say you did b4 the dreaded cerazette!! Good luck and :dust:


----------



## hay246

good luck and welcome! hope af turns up soon for u! x


----------



## hay246

hey girls 

how are u all??
the :witch: got me today :( - early. confused now, had a cycle of 34, 29, 31, now 26 :wacko: not sure whats going on with my body.

on the upside im off to birmingham today to see Alexandra Burke :D 

hope ur all doing good and have a good weekend

Hay x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hay sorry to hear :witch: got you. :sad2:
I'm sure your cycle will be in some sort of pattern soon. My af is due on Hubby's bday next sunday so will see what happens!
Hope you're all good 
xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sorry my laptop was playing up and it posted my message twice didn't know how to delete it!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi all,
I went to see the consultant today, he won't give me chlomid for another 6months as he thinks there shouldn't be any problems conceiving, explained that last time it took 17months to conceive but still said it would be fine! He doesn't think pre eclampsia should reoccur either and that a vbac should be ok. Sort of happy as he's confident that my body is getting back to normal although he didn't do bloods or anything. Told him I have used opk's he said don't bother with them, asked how I would know whether I'm ovulating and he said if I'm having af's I'm ovulating!! Said he'd see me in 6 months if I'm not pregnant.
Hope you're all well
xx


----------



## hay246

glad to know that doc thinks everything is getting back to normal.. hope its quicker than 6 months for u.. hopeful that he says that if u have af you are ovulating, as i wasnt too sure whether i was or not.. :shrug: af lasted about 2 days only bled properly 1st day. very strange had af after 26 , very confusing! 

i don't bother with opks either, don't think they're worth the hassle, but thats my opinion. think it all becomes too technical, if its meant to be it will be imo, we're going to dtd every other day/ every day again this month and go from there.. meant to be having cells removed from cervix 16th Feb as got abnormal cells for 2nd time since being removed.. but think ill reschedule for March!

hope everyone is doing ok.

:dust:


----------



## betty14

Hey honey thats good news at least you werent fobbed off!

Fx'ed you won't need to go back and see him! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Hi girls hope that you are all well!!

Just checking in to see how you are! Honeybear that is a shame that you have to wait 6 months for any treatment I hope you get your bfp soon! 

Hiya Sammie, I am a recent ex-cerazetter! I had no af during but did suffer night sweats which have now gone! I came off in Dec and had a two day withdrawal bleed and then AF came 30 days later! So it was 34 days in total since my last pill! I had all those symptoms too! Just try not to stress and hopefully it will happen soon.

I am now on CD12 of my second cycle and just had my second high fertility reading on my CB fertility monitor. Very exciting! Hoping to ovulate by Friday and AF due around Feb 20th! Would be amazing to get my bfp in Feb as it is mine and my partners 4 year anniversary on feb 22nd! 

Speak soon!
xxxx


----------



## hay246

thats great abbi, the CBFM sounds good! hoping to get a :bfp: in feb too, just asap would be lovely.. soooo excited to be a mummy!

hope everyone is doing ok.. Lolly how are you??
:dust:


----------



## Lollylou

Hi. Ive not been on much as a very close friend died suddenly last thursday. Dont eveb know what cd i am. 


Got hospital 11th march. 

Hope everyone is well, i'll be back soon

lolly xxxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly that's awful! 

My thoughts are with you :flower:

X x. X


----------



## hay246

Lollylou said:


> Hi. Ive not been on much as a very close friend died suddenly last thursday. Dont eveb know what cd i am.
> 
> 
> Got hospital 11th march.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, i'll be back soon
> 
> lolly xxxxx

aww no really sorry to hear that lolly. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## WelshFairy

Hey ladies,

Lolly I'm sorry about your loss.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies and your bfp's!!
I am so excited at moment because for the first time since coming off cerazette in april I've had ewcm :) this is the first sign I've had of any normality returning so as you can guess very excited and feeling much better ;)

this could be our month ladies :)

Fx for everyone x x x


----------



## Samie18

Sorry for your loss Lolly.

Thanks for the messages i've got my fingers crossed. Its now 31 days since my last pill and still loads of symptoms and just for added extra i've got really bad period pains today!

Its hard not to get stressed.... even though before i stopped i kept saying it could takes years to get back to normal but now its reality its a shock because i don't think i actually believed it would take long.

Good luck to you all though!
x


----------



## Samie18

Guess there was a reason for the pains.... af got me this afternoon exactly 32 days since my last pill and 14 days from when i thought i had a positive ovulation test... although that wasn't as dark at the control line so wasnt sure :happydance:
Heres to hoping things will work properly for next month and so on
x


----------



## Honeybear1976

:happydance:Hi everyone,
Lolly sorry you're not having good time :flower:
Samie sorry :witch: got you but good signs you'll have normal cycles. The line has to be at least equal to the control line to be a positive but sure that will happen this month :thumbup:
I'm off tomorrow to take the hubby for his bday night away, posh hotel, nice meal, spa in the morning, very excited :happydance:
Speak to you all Monday when all the celebrations are over, due to test on hubby's bday Sunday but may just wait.
xxx


----------



## WelshFairy

Good luck Honeybear, hope you have a lovely time and a BFP!! ;)

Baby dust to all x x


----------



## hay246

hope you have a lovely time honeybear and get your :bfp: to top it off! x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi girls,
Hope you're all well, thanks for wishing me a nice time away, it worked it was absolutely fabulous. Hotel was lovely, spa in Bath is to be highly recommended!
Hubby's birthday today and he was very happy with presents so just doing lunch then family n friends coming around for tea and cake.
:dust:
xxx


----------



## kix11

Hiya Everyone, 

I've spent ages reading this thread and great to hear other peoples stories - although don't understand some of the terminology! 

Thought I would share my story - I was on Cerazette for about 3 years - microgynon for 7 years before that and not had a period for whole time on Cerazette other than occassional light spotting. 

Me and hubby decided its now the right time for a baby :hugs: and I came off cerazette on the 1st Jan this year and i had a period on the 5th Jan which lasted about 4 days. Since then I have had weird fluttery feelings, cramps / dull pain and really sore boobs 

I am now waiting for 2nd period which is 4/5 days late - tested and not pregnant.

Promised myself I wouldn't get obsessed but starting to already! 

xx


----------



## Abbi808

kix11 said:


> Hiya Everyone,
> 
> I've spent ages reading this thread and great to hear other peoples stories - although don't understand some of the terminology!
> 
> Thought I would share my story - I was on Cerazette for about 3 years - microgynon for 7 years before that and not had a period for whole time on Cerazette other than occassional light spotting.
> 
> Me and hubby decided its now the right time for a baby :hugs: and I came off cerazette on the 1st Jan this year and i had a period on the 5th Jan which lasted about 4 days. Since then I have had weird fluttery feelings, cramps / dull pain and really sore boobs
> 
> I am now waiting for 2nd period which is 4/5 days late - tested and not pregnant.
> 
> Promised myself I wouldn't get obsessed but starting to already!
> 
> xx

Hi Kix, welcome to the thread...I am the same...started ttc in Dec and I am already obsessed. One thing I would say though is are you sure that the bleed you had after coming off cerazette was a proper period (AF) or a withdraw bleed instead? As a lot of people have a withdrawal bleed a few days after coming off bc and that would explain why you have a 'late' period but no positive pregnancy test...I had a withdrawal bleed for a few days shortly after stopping bc and then my first proper AF 30-31 days later! Some girls that I have spoken to have taken a only a couple of weeks to get theirs and some a couple of months so it's hard to say what will happen...annoying I know!

The symptoms you have are pretty typical of recent ex-cerazetters so don't worry! I think I took about 5 pregnancy tests before my first AF came because of all of the symptoms I had! haha!

I am now on my second cycle (cd16) and according to my fertility monitor should be ovulating in the next couple of days...my cycles are 30-32 days I think but with only recently coming off bc I know that they may take a while to be regular....

Are you using any methods to get pregnant like opks/fertility monitor etc?

Hope this helps anyway!

xx


----------



## Samie18

Its hard not to become obsessed lol 
Once you start to read one thread you read everything trying to find one positive thing about cerazette!! Unless thats just me :winkwink:

Good luck
x


----------



## kix11

Hi Abbi, 

Since reading what everyone's saying I think you're right it must have been a withdrawl bleed ..... fingers crossed then I will get first AF soon. 

I haven't had a regular cycle since Cerezatte so feel totally confused! Good to know that I'm not the only one with weird pregnancy like feelings - I was getting a bit unsure! I think I'll wait for AF and then try opks then thank you!! Good luck this month then fingers crossed for you! 

Samie - I can't stop thinking about it all the time didn't think I'd be like this! Bit ironic really when you spend your whole life trying not to get pregnant and then when you want to it's not that simple! 

Looking forward to following everyone's stories on here!! 

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Welcome Kix,
Try not to become too consumed with it all. I have used the opk's but don't bother with all the other stuff. What's great about this website as I'm sure all the girls will agree is that we all want the same thing and we all support each other so if you are having a good or bad day/time you can come on here, waffle all your stuff and people will respond and make you feel supported which I think is fab.
Hope the :witch: gets you soon.
:dust: to everyone
xxx


----------



## 05mummy07

I joined this thread a while ago, happy to say that just 3 months after coming off cerazette I got my :bfp: on january the 8th conceived on Dec 31st!! :)

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi girls,
Took a test and it was very faint so have now done a digital one and got my :bfp: cannot believe it. As last baby took 17 months to conceive am absolutely shocked and overwhelmed that 3rd cycle lucky.
xx


----------



## WelshFairy

Congrats Honeybear! That's amazing news! There is hope for us all :)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks Welshfairy, yes after waiting such a long time last time we tried there is definitely hope for everyone.
:dust: to all girls still waiting for that :bfp:
:hugs:


----------



## betty14

congrats honey... you must be over the moon!

X X


----------



## betty14

kix11 said:


> Hiya Everyone,
> 
> I've spent ages reading this thread and great to hear other peoples stories - although don't understand some of the terminology
> 
> xx

welcome to the thread....

you will catch on with the terminology soon enough... if not shout and one of us will de-code lol!

good luck TTC and im sure you will be in and out of here in no time....

x x x


----------



## Abbi808

Congratulations on your bfp's girls!! Hope you both have a very happy and healthy 9 months!! :happydance:

Kix I know..everyone I speak to says the same thing about the irony! It's so frustrating! Once you have AF things should start getting back on track for you...I know the wait is horrible. I only had to wait around 30 days and it drove me insane!

I am on cd17 now (or 18) I can't remember, but fertility monitor still hasn't given me a peak so no ovulation as of yet! Really didn't expect it to be this late..thanks cerazette! haha! Fingers crossed I o soon anyway!

Good luck with ttc and any questions just get in touch! The girls on here are so lovely and very helpful which is great!

XxxX


----------



## Samie18

Congrats!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Lollylou

honeybear that is AMAZING news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!

I've not tried at all this month with everything thats happened. It's my friends funeral 2mor so things will take a while to get back to normal for us. Maybe start trying again in March. I'm still positive that it will happen this year so its all good!

Just a quick check in from me but delighted to hear your news honeybear :flower: catch up with you all soon


Lolly xxx


----------



## kix11

Well the weirdest thing happened this morning I got my AF! You lot must be good luck I can't believe it I've been worried all weekend! 

Can anyone explain how you work out cycle dates? do you count 1 from your first day? 

Congratulations Honeybear that's amazing news!! 
xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone,
Kix glad the :witch: got you. Yes the day you get your af is CD1.
Thanks for all your congrats girls, will still come on here coz I want to see you all get your bfp's.
xxx


----------



## Abbi808

kix11 said:


> Well the weirdest thing happened this morning I got my AF! You lot must be good luck I can't believe it I've been worried all weekend!
> 
> Can anyone explain how you work out cycle dates? do you count 1 from your first day?
> 
> Congratulations Honeybear that's amazing news!!
> xx

I got my AF a few days after joining this thread too! haha! The girls here must be good luck charm for sure! :happydance:

Good luck for your first proper month ttc!! Not sure if mine is going to plan...feel like I have already o'd and it hasn't shown up on the monitor! Not good! But we will see!!

Speak soon girls... xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

congrats honeybear on ur BFP. i just got my BFP last nite to after coming off cereztte 5 months ago :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
The digital clear blue says 1-2 weeks so think we are probably the same :happydance:


----------



## Honeybear1976

That's fab news Rachael, mine said 1-2 few days ago and then I did another one last night coz it was a special price for pack of 2! That one said 2-3 weeks. I know almost to the day when I ovulated and conceived so dates few days either side coz I ovulated earlier this month? Mine was 3rd cycle off cerazette so we've both been lucky. Coz I have underlying health problems I'm booked in with the community midwife on thursday. How exciting, wanna be bump buddies? Not sure how we do that? xx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rachaelmoore8

hi yeah that sounds like fun not sure what it is either hehe. Im going to do another in a few days because i did all 3 of my tests last night at 5pm and the lines came up within seconds :thumbup: so maybe if i use morning urine it mite make a difference im not sure :happydance: Im also at the doctors on Thursday think they want to do their own test. i just knew i was pregnant :happydance:


----------



## Lollylou

Confratulations Rachel :happydance::happydance:

So i had a bit of a weird one last month, I haven't kept tack of things really for the last few weeks but my last af came on CD23!!!!!!! I have been 40 days almost to the hour since coming off cerazette so i dunno what caused that?!

I'm Cycle day 15 just now so i guess i'll just have to see what happens this month, :sex: for the first time in 2 weeks today as we've been totally heartbroken by the death of our friend.

Hospital appointment came through for March 11th so we'll see what happens.


Lolly x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Thanks lolly :happydance: im sorry to hear about your friend :cry: i had two cycles one was 53 days long and the other was 43 then i found out i was pregnant 28 days after i last bled so really dont understand what was going on :haha:
Hope ur appointment goes well in march and good luck
Rachael


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

I am so glad I found this website it has lovely to discover that I am not on my own! :) 

I took my last pill on the 1st Feb and had some spotting for a few days but now nothing. I wish I had researched into this sooner I naively assumed that my periods would resume as soon as I stopped taking the pill now I can see that I won't but it is good to read that I following the same pattern as most of the ladies on here. I would like one AF before we start ttc and as this is our first we are keeping it a secret for now so as not to put more pressure on ourselves so I am delighted that I have you all to share this with. 

Sorry my post is a tad long, I look forward to sharing my journey with you all 

xx


----------



## betty14

welcome moo...

if you are like the others who join we will be saying congrats to you very soon hee hee!!

:dust: to you
x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi moomoo:flower:

Please don't worry, there has been PLENTY of girls that have fallen really quickly on here! Fingers crossed you will be one of the lucky ones!


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Welcome Moomoo, Fingers crossed that you will have a short journey, I have been extremely lucky, our last baby took 17 months to conceive so I've experienced both the long haul and the quick success. Whichever journey the baby at the end of it is worth the wait.
:dust: to you.
Lolly, been thinking about you, really hope good things happen really soon.:hugs:
How you doing Betty?
xx


----------



## betty14

Honeybear1976 said:


> How you doing Betty?
> xx

hey, 

a little update from here....

bloods have confirmed im def not ov and my progesterone levels are soooooo low they may as well be zero :cry: and another of the hormones (i forget what its called) is high for CD 22 so all in all it would seem im prpoer broken!

my doc is now investigating why its not happening and has me going for bloods at the start of my next cycle (whenever that is) as she wants to rule out PCOS although i have had a scan and all looked normal but i guess things can change :shrug:

so anyways thats it really at the mo.... still no chance of a BFP for me and the waiting continues roll on may when she will refer me to the FS!....:wacko:

hope you are all well ladies

x x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty, sorry to hear the bloods weren't great but try to stay positive though I know it's hard. A very close friend of mine has PCOS and they told her that she was unlikely to conceive unassisted and said after a certain amount of trying (don't remember how long) they would be able to have 1 round of IVF on the NHS just as their turn came round for the IVF they had just been on holiday (not stressing about trying to conceive) and they got pregnant naturally! :flower:
I'm sure it will happen for everyone on here, and when it does you'll all be fab mums.
x:hugs:


----------



## moomoo32

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies x


----------



## hay246

welcome to the newbies!!

sorry about ur bloods betty

honeybear CONGRATULATIONS sooo happy for you!! 

not been on here for a bit, been trying to not think about ttc and its done me the world of good i think.. now not worrying and know it will happen just takes time.. according to my calendar i have on my phone i should be ovulating over next few days.. so if it doesnt happen then it will be end of march that try again i think as i have my colposcopy next wed as i have abnormal cells again ( 2nd time now, altho they were already burnt off once) so not looking forward to that, and cant :sex: for 4 weeks after :( 

hope ur doing ok lolly

:dust:


----------



## Lollylou

Morning! 

I'm Cd 17 today, no idea if i have ovulated yet or not, The last couple of days I've had tingling niplles :blush: & the odd ache's and pains in tummy so i think it may be soon. The thing that has confused me the most is my cycles going from 40 days down to 23 last month. Maybe it will average itself out to 30ish days this month!! I'm just gonna keep :sex: & see what happens, hospital app is 4 weeks today so it's not long till we can get started properly :happydance:

Hows everyone else doing?


Lolly x
:dust:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Glad you've got that hospital appointment soon. My last cycle was good few days shorter than previous ones, I'm sure yours will even themselves out.
xx


----------



## kix11

Hello everyone. 

Thought I would say hi and that I'm feeling much better now af is over. Need to work out cycle dates now and best time to :sex: ! 

It's all confusing me! 

Hope you're all ok and looking forward to the wknd. x


----------



## Abbi808

Moo- Welcome to the thread! Hopefully your body won't take too long to regulate itself...it's very annoying not knowing what is going on I know!

Betty- sorry to hear about your results, hope you find some answers soon....I am pretty sure that low progesterone can be treated quite easily so try not to stress too much! :D

Lolly- sounds promising! Maybe ovulation is here? :D 

As for me I am on cd22 still getting highs on fertility monitor but no peak. CM is all over the place too so no idea what is going on....reckon there is a chance I have already ovulated OR it's coming soon OR I am broken! :( I guess we shall have to wait and see! GRRRRR Cerazette!!! 

xxxx


----------



## betty14

thanks guys...

its not just low progesterone i dont think my doc mentioned something else too... only time will tell.... she has said i will most prob be given clomid as a first course of action but not untill i see the fs....

hope everyone else is feeling ok and looking forward to the weekend!!

x x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey girls,
Betty, we were given clomid to conceive our last child, my best friend was also given it, seems common for ppl not to conceive straight away. It worked for both of us so fingers crossed it does the same for you, stay positive x When are you seeing the fs?


----------



## betty14

Even though there is a reason for us not conceiving my doc still won't refer me till end of may! Wish I had the money to go private I really do :cry: x x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty :flower:

It's so rubbish you have wait a year, hopefully the the next few months will fly in.

I really hope we get our BFP'S together! After all, we have seen everyone come & go on this thread! Lets stay positive & 2011 WILL be our year.


Have a good weekend!


Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

Lolly, i know its utter rubbish eh! i am sure that we will be announcing our :bfp: this year and would be fab if its the same time!! would be nice if we were next as we have been here for what seems like forever lol!!

have a fab weekend :)

x x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

I hope you are all well and having a nice weekend. 

I had a few pains yesterday on my right hand side and my boobs feel like they have weights hanging from them they have never ached so much!(sorry for being so descriptive) . My dear partner bless him has commented that I look bloated too and I am so exhausted all the time. I am so thankful for all your posts here as I know that these symptoms seem to be the norm so I am not worried and am trying to go with the flow although I had never wanted my AF to come so much. 

Just in case I don't get the chance to come on tomorrow (although I must confess to becoming quite additcted to this site already) I hope you all have a wonderful Valentines day. xx


----------



## betty14

aww moomoo i hope she arrives soon for you, its such a relief when it happens!!

hope you have a brill valentines too! 

its our anniversary :wedding: 6 yrs this year! :cloud9:

x x x x


----------



## hay246

Betty & Lolly 

really rooting for you to get your :bfp: 's asap!! 
xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey girls,
Hope you're all well? It occured to me this morning, only thing we did differently this time (last time took 17 months) was I had read that the man should take Zinc, this time only took 3 cycles, whether it's that luck thought it might be worth a try? They did recommend it for the woman as well, I couldn't take it as it interfered with other medication I'm taking. It's really good for the immune system so either way it's good to take it. Hope it may help.
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning everyone!

Cycle day 22 for me today, No idea if i have ovulated yet. I'm def going to get back on the opk's next month. We have :sex: LOADS in the past week so we'll see what happens!!! 

Had the best dream ever last night i had a beautiful baby girl lol, i dreamt that i was actually in labour. Probably as i watching one born every minute last night :haha::haha:

So how is everyone else, any testers coming up?


Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Ok sorry me again!

I think I'm gonna have another short cycle!!!!!! So OVER this!!!!!!!!!! 

Think my period is starting again, i only got it 3 weeks ago today??? I dont have any sore boobs or signs so i obviously havn't ovulated this month :shrug:

I cannot believe my cycle is down to 23 days now. I dunno if it def is af but when i was that loo i was spotting when i wiped so it would make sense as last cycle was 23.


lolly x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies I hope u all had a lovely valentines, Betty congratulations on your anniversary x Lolly I am sorry to hear ur af is playing up. I have started bleeding this morning not sure if it is my af or a withdrawl bleed I have had some spotting since I stopped my pill so I am hoping I am one of the lucky ones and that this is my af. I have just reaslised this forum is for ttc and not wwt I hope u don't mind me being here we hope to start ttc at the end of March. Xx


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you moomoo :flower:

I dont actually know whats going on with me. I thought i was starting af but no, nothings happening! Maybe 2mor? We'll wait and see!

Moo, Of course we dont mind you being here! Its open to anyone! You'll prob be long gone before i get a :bfp: :haha:

Hows everyone else doing?


Lolly x


----------



## HollyRachael

*hey ladies i dont know if i can be of some hope/inspiration but i was on cerazette for 2.5 years with no bleed, i came off in november 2010 and my body was horrible, tricked me into thinking i was pregnant for about a month and a half, EVIL pill! Got my period jan 10th, now ive missed my second one by 5days.. There is hope, mine was 3months before it came back, it does come back  fx for you all xxxxxxx*


----------



## betty14

aww lolly, sorry to hear your being messed about..... maybe your settling to a better more 'normal' cycle..... would be good if you got a 28 day cycle back eh! :thumbup:

i have been cramping bad today so maybe ill be getting af soon too.... then i can have my bloods!!:wacko:

dont worry hun ill still be here when im 50 waiting to ovulate or be referred:haha:

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Betty, still no af but i know its gonna happen today or 2mor. I've never even had a 28 day cycle never mind 23 or 24!!!! weird. So IF I'm ovulating it must be very early like cd 8 or 9? :shrug:

I'm just gonna go back to Clear blue Ov test next week and see what they say.

How are things with you? :witch: turned up yet?


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

hmmm well i would say anything is possible after the evil pill..... if i were you i would get a bunch of ic opk and test from the day you stop bleeding....at least you will have some idea of when your ov as it could be really early....

no af for me yet :nope: tbh i dont expect it today even tho technically she is 'due' today....although because my hormones are allllllll over the show it could be anytime.....soooooooo annoying!!!!!!

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Betty, how long is it since your last af? 
:witch: Is a killer this time. It really feels like this is how is used to be when i was younger! Maybe thats my body back to normal? Who knows! I'm kinda glad its shorter now, i hated waiting & waiting for af but no doubt now I've said that I'll go back to looooonnnnngggg cycles!

So anyone have any plans for the weekend? I've not properly looked through the last couple of pages on this thread so i have no idea who is still here! Feels like everyone is gone!

Lolly xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello ladies, sorry iv not been in to say hello for a long time, iv been offline but started getting on via my phone this week so now im addicted again! Xx


----------



## betty14

Lollylou said:


> Morning!
> 
> Betty, how long is it since your last af?
> :witch: Is a killer this time. It really feels like this is how is used to be when i was younger! Maybe thats my body back to normal? Who knows! I'm kinda glad its shorter now, i hated waiting & waiting for af but no doubt now I've said that I'll go back to looooonnnnngggg cycles!
> 
> So anyone have any plans for the weekend? I've not properly looked through the last couple of pages on this thread so i have no idea who is still here! Feels like everyone is gone!
> 
> Lolly xx

im CD 37 today my last 'cycle' (i invert commas because i dont feel they are real cycles as im not ov!!) was only 31....arrrrgghhhhhh i wanna scream! 

it bites even more atm as a friend from school just announced her pregnancy...she has only been married 3 mths so i guess a honeymoon baby!! :cry:

ah well nothing i can do about my stoopid broken body atm!!

hope you are all in for good weekends, have fun whatever your doing!!

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

I know it totally sucks, i very much doubt that I'm ovulating too!

We'll get there Betty :flower:


Elmo! How are you? Seems like a lifetime ago that you were one of us! Can you believe I'm still TTC lol!!!!!!! How long have you got left?


Lolly x


----------



## moomoo32

Evening ladies hope you are all well. Lolly sorry to hear that your AF is causing you so much pain :(, Betty fingers crossed it comes for you very soon. I am still bleeding been quite heavy and had a few clots etc (sorry to be so descriptive) so I am hoping this means that this is my af and not a withdrawl bleed as I had some spotting a couple of days when I came off of Cerazette although I only took my last pill on the 1st Feb so I am not 100%. I brought a boots ovaulation kit today I thought that may help me figure out whats going on. 

Sorry to go on but as we are keeping it a secret I haven't got anyone I can talk to so you poor things are getting the brunt of it. 

Just ordered chinese and think I'll treat myself to a wine or two! :) felt absolutely shattered all week its like someone has sucked all my energy out of me. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone 

xxx


----------



## betty14

aww moomoo...sorry to hear you tired i always feel shattered when i have af...it does sound like this is her for you tho so thats good :thumbup: 

for me who knows when she will appear lol....ot to long i hop i want the bloods done to see whats going on.....:shrug: and im hoping if my doc can find a reason for me not ov that she will help sooner!!

we are also keeping it secret and i know how you feel with not being able to talk freely about it so blurb away thats what we are here for to support wether you need to rant or shout from the rooftops with happiness!!

enjoy the chinese and vino :)

x x x x


----------



## moomoo32

Thank u Betty that means a lot I hope I can be as good as a support to u all as u are being for me :) I hope your doctor helps u and doesn't delay u. Our chinese eventually turned up an hour later than they said! I was so hungry I nearly started chewing on my leather settee :)
talk soon
Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Hello!

Were also keeping it secret..... but i'm terrible at keeping secrets :dohh:

I'm having all signs of ovulation, cramps, ewcm, tender nipples but negative ovulation test :nope: so probably not ovulating either!!!

Ah well only 2nd month so still early!

Have a good weekend everyone!!


----------



## kix11

We are keeping it secret too it is so hard not telling everyone I am struggling! I have recently had a promotion at work so don't want anyone to find out I am ttc. 

Bought ovulation kit yesterday gonna try it today I think although don't know how many days my cycle is yet. Sore boobs have come back since Friday - is this a sign of ovulation I have read it can be? 

Hope everyone is ok and having a lovely weekend.x


----------



## betty14

@kix, sore boobs can indeed indicate ov! As far as ov kits go if your not sure of how long your cycles are etc then they may not be much use.... As in it may be a little hit and miss! I bought a whole bunch of ic 50 to be exact so I could test everyday twice a day.... It might be worth you doing something similar that way you won't miss the surge!!!

Hope your all well ladies and having good weekends :) 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Hope you are all having good weekends. All my plans of not telling anyone went straight out of the window yesterday! My mum and sisters are like super spies and noticed my belly was bloated (has been since I came off of pill) and asked if I was pregnant I said no and that I was still on the pill but I could tell they didnt beleive me! :blush: I talked to my partner and we decided to tell our parents but not our siblings (we are both bad at keeping secrets so I am surprised we lasted this long :haha:) Anyway we have told both sets of parents but have sworn them to secrecy we have also decided not to wait until I have my AF but to start TTC straight away starting this morning :winkwink:

I have stopped bleeding it lasted 5 days so I'm still not sure if it was my :witch: or a withdrawal bleed, however I noticed that my boobs stopped aching the moment I came on so fingers crossed Samie and Kix that you will get your :witch:very soon

Sorry my post is so long!

xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey girls,
Moomoo I would say that that was definitely your AF. That's great coz now that you've had a proper af you can see when the next one comes what length your cycles may turn out to be. What were your cycles in length b4 cerazette? You can then have an idea of when you would ov.
:dust:


----------



## moomoo32

Hi Honeybear 

I've been on the pill since I was 17, 3 different types Cerezettte being the best for me believe it or not! :) and I've never had a break. From memory though I think I used to be roughly 28 days give or take a few days.


----------



## kix11

Thanks Betty I think you're right because decided to do one of the ov kits this afternoon and it was definately positive! :happydance: Do I need to be doing them all week to get a better indication of what's going on?

Last month I had really sore boobs half way through my cycle too but they went away before af came. Reckon we need to be having :sex: alot this week then!

Fingers crossed for everyone! Moomoo I keep thinking of telling my mum that we're trying and then chickening out - I'm married and 26 and of course she knows but kinda feels I'm admitting to her that I have sex ha ha!


----------



## betty14

Kix i think that you ov 24-36 hrs after a pos... Don't quite me as I dont ov but I think that what I have read elsewhere on the forum but def get :sex: as it's always good to have the swimmers there to meet the egg fresh!!!!! Gl and fx for you!! Rest assured I'll still be here when you get your :bfp: x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

Well the:witch: is gone thank god!!!!!!!!! If my calculations are right with having 23 day cycles now i should ov this week?!?! :shrug:

Lets wait and see!


Speak soon!!


Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

aww lolly thats fab.... are you going to use opk so you might know whats going on??

:witch: got me friday night...so i now have to fight the docs to give me the bloods tomorrow as im CD3 tomorrow and had to have the bloods in the first 3 days!! just my luck for it to happen over a weekend!!!

hope everyone else is ok!!

x x x


----------



## kix11

Betty I hope you get your :bfp: soon you deserve it must be really upseting watching people come in and out of the forum - hope you get the docs 2moro. 

Lolly good luck this week! xx


----------



## betty14

kix11 said:


> Betty I hope you get your :bfp: soon you deserve it must be really upseting watching people come in and out of the forum - hope you get the docs 2moro.
> 
> Lolly good luck this week! xx

aww thanks kix thats really sweet of you :hugs: i hope so too! i am always really happy for the others as everyone deserves it as much as each other.... but me and lolly have been in here 9 months and have seen soooooo many come and go....surely it MUST be our turn soon :winkwink: shame its not like the deli counters where as you join you get a number and then you get pg in order of number:haha::haha::haha:

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks kix! 
Betty lol if only!!! We would have been long gone by now!!!
Im not even gonna think that this is my month, but id love it to be as im 30 on 18th march and it would be the best present ever but just gotta keep thinking it will happen soon, or at least some time this year surely?!

I dont think i'll ever be able to leave this thread when i get my bfp! 

Gemie who started this will be due soon i think! Its mad how time flies!

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

i know right!! i thought it would be just :sex: and bam!!!!!! :bfp: lol.... 9 months later im thinking its not so easy!!....... its funny tho ya know i always thought we would struggle..i dunno why i just had a feeling :shrug:

i honestly think even when i have my bfp ill never leave this thread!....Lolly me and you are like the matriarchs now :haha::haha::haha::haha:

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey there,
Betty and Lolly I certainly hope you guys don't leave when you get your :bfp:s! I havn't left and you havn't kicked me out yet! Betty chain yourself to the nurses door at your surgery and demand your bloods today, have everything crossed for you. Lolly good luck this week :hugs: both. Moomoo you should ov between 12 n 14 then I conceived between the 2.

xxx:dust:


----------



## Samie18

Got my positive OPK today fingers crossed....

Kix you sound just like me, im 27 been together for 11 years but telling my parents i'm pregnant scares me coz like you said its admitting you do naughty things lol :haha:

x


----------



## Lollylou

Sammie thats great! 2ww for you now! Exciting stuff!


Honeybear, I wont be going anywhere, I cant see me getting my bfp anytime soon so I'll be here for a while yet!


I've got my clearblue digital ov tests and start 2mor, seems really weird as I'm only CD 5! Be interesting to see how much my cycle has changed!

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lolly you will get your :bfp: soon, as my dh has always said "all good things go to those who wait" xx :hugs:


----------



## hay246

just popped in to see how you're all doing. I had my LLETZ procedure last wed for my abnormal cells on cervix, so still recovering from that, and not allowed to have sex for 4 weeks :( so its a no go for me at the moment, altho i ov'd before having it, i very much doubt i caught it, but due on the weekend, already getting cramps etc like period but think thats due to the lletz.. maybe march or april will be my time to get my bfp, but im pretty relaxed about it now, it will happen im sure! just a matter of when! 

:dust: xxxx


----------



## betty14

hey girls,

well i had my bloods done today.... should get the results on wednesday....:argh:


@honey, i certainly wont be leaving if/when it happens... you guys have stopped me going completely :wacko:

@sammy, good luck in your tww.... be sure to keep us posted!

@ Lolly, i hope you find your ov early and catch it this cycle!!

@hay i hope you feel better really soon and im sure you will be getting that :bfp: soon!!

x x x x


----------



## Gemie

Hey girls!! Just browsing the threads and found this one! I'm so glad it's still going and you girls are bonding and are going through ttc together :hugs:

AFM I'm due in 7 weeks! O-M-G :shock: I don't know where the time has gone... craaaazy.

Hope you're all okay and loads of :dust: to you all! xxx


----------



## betty14

hey gemie, 

hope you are well cant believe you have so little time left!! how is it going? are you excited?? x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Gemie :flower:

I was just thinking of you & that you must be due soon! Wishing you all the best!

Betty, Hopefully some good news on Wed then :hugs:

I'm CD 6 today so started opk's this morning, the digital ones so its easier so by my calculations should be positive by the weekend unless my body decides to change back to a 40 day cycle! 

Anyway hope everyone is good, I have a loooonnnnggggg day at work ahead, deep joy! Speak soon!



Lolly xx


----------



## Gemie

I'm very excited girls :) I know all these aches and pains are going to be worth it!

Praying it's not long for you all! :hugs:


----------



## hay246

Thanks Gemie, and all the best for when your little one arrives! how exciting! :)

Thanks Betty, think I'm now having af altho didnt think was due till weekend, cycles are going strange, gone to 23 now, if this is af and not bleeding from the aftermath of this, but when i had last one, i didnt bleed like this :( 
Lolly hope they're positive for you and that this is your lucky month!

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi everyone!

Hay, It's a pain in the butt having 23 day cycles but at least you have more fertile times! Thats the way i look at it anyway, way better than having 40 day cycles like i used to have it was awful!

I'm cycle day 7 today. No positive opk yet but i'm getting the pains already and ewcm. We are just gonna :sex: all this week and next and see what happens. Hospital appointment is creeping up now, 2 weeks on Friday so things will be better after that hopefully!

Betty, when do you get your results, was it today? Hopefully better news?

Lolly x
:dust:


----------



## betty14

hey,

thats a fab way of viewing it lolly... less time waiting for the next try to begin.... i have a feeling you will be getting your :bfp: soon anyway!! i just have a feeling!!:happydance:

well i had a call from my gp today....its not good :cry: the levels were significantly high again so i have to have a scan to check for PCOS :shrug:

so the wait is on for the scan now... but she said she will refer me to the fs as soon as she can :happydance:

im gutted to be broken and i hoping i will still be pregnant this year...only time will tell i guess :coffee:

how is everyne else doing??

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone,
Hope you're all well? Betty really sorry you didn't get the results you'd have hoped for. Least once the scan is done you will hopefully have some answers which will be good and if she is referring you to fs soon as then they will know how to proceed, I'm sure you'll get your :bfp: this year too.
:hugs:


----------



## betty14

thanks honey i sure do hope so!!! i hope she can refer me soon and hopefully the tests she has already done will save time and they can just treat me rather than finding the problem!!

how are you feeling?

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning.

Aw Betty, i was really hoping on good news for you yesterday :hugs: It's a good thing it's all happening now though, 1 more wait for the scan appointment then you'll get more answers. You always seem to be really positive so thats the way forward, I'm always up & down i wish i could be more positive about our situation! 

Cd 8 today & not ovulating yet, We have :sex: Monday, Tues & Wed & if My hub is not to worn out I'll be continuing foe the next week! 

honeybear how are you feeling? Any symptoms?


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

:dust:Hey Lolly and Betty,
I'm feeling incredibly tired and I'm just starting to feel a bit of nausea here and there but not being sick yet so all good. Mw coming to the house today to finish off all the forms. Not heard any date for 1st scan yet but they don't rush at our hospital! Positive thinking is very good for you, I was very very ill this time in 2009 and the consultant thought the only solution would be major surgery and I proved them all wrong, your own body can do amazing things so never underestimate your own power of a positive mind :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## rachaelmoore8

i have just started getting the sickness well felt very sick everyday for the last week and the last 3 days i have actually been sick :cry: its not nice coz the sickness feeling doesnt go away even when you have been sick. Hoping it passes soon but its all for a good cause :happydance: How is everyone else? 
i went to the midwife yesterday to fill in a few forms and she faxed my details to the hospital and my appointment arrived this morning for 2 and a half weeks time for all my bloods etc not sure when the scan will be yet :happydance:

Rachael


----------



## Abbi808

Hi girls....just checking in!

Glad to see that most of you are doing well! Sorry to hear about your news though Betty-hope you get things sorted real soon! :D

As for me AF was due Sunday just gone but she hasn't shown her face! I knew she wasn't going to because my boobs weren't sore at all and they normally start hurting beforehand!

I have done a few tests but all bfn's...don't know if I even ovulated because the cbfm didn't give me a peak so it's all a bit confusing! I have been using those 10miu tests from amazon though and I see that they have mixed reviews. Only have one frer and don't want to waste it cos it's more expensive! haha!

I did have terrible heartburn all day on Tuesday though and I went to bed feeling really sick/hot/breathless and couldn't get to sleep. I have also been pretty tired and been getting a lot of watery cm. It seems to have gone today though. I have had the odd flutter in both sides of my abdomen (ovary pain I think) lower back pains and cervix has gone from very low to very high over the past few days!

All seems like a lot of conflicting symptoms in my opinion so really do have no idea! Oh and I started coming down with a head cold on Monday but I doubt that has much to do with anything! ;)

Will keep you updated though! 

Abbi :D


----------



## betty14

lolly, i was so hoping for some good news too but knew deep down it was bad.... funny how we just 'know' eh!

its brill to finally have an end to the waiting in sight.... like you say one more wait then i go back to my gp to see the scan results...:wacko:

its good in a way as i have almost lost 2 stone now so i am armed with that now which is good!!

i hope you get your pos opk soon but sounds to me like you have it well and truly covered!!!

honey and rach,

hope the sickeness/nausea stops soon for you both, but at least there is good reason for feeling poorly!!

abbie, looking good hope you get a definitive answer soon....be sure to keep us updated!!

sorry for the long post :winkwink:

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Cd 9 & no positive yet! I'm making my husband :sex: every night until i get my positive lol! I feel like I'm going to ov but just cant get a positive :shrug:

Betty, wow 2 stone thats amazing! Well done! 

Rachel & Honey i hope too that the sickness clears up :flower:

Another killer of a day at work for me so i bet get moving!


Speak soon!


Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

Sorry to hear about your test Betty but least you might have a answer soon!

X


----------



## betty14

Samie18 said:


> Sorry to hear about your test Betty but least you might have a answer soon!
> 
> X

i realllllly hope i get some answers too:thumbup:

hope everyone is having a good weekend :flower:

x x x x


----------



## Samie18

You will!! :thumbup:

Keep positive :winkwink:

Have a good weekend
x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

CD 12. No positive ovulation test in the last 7 days so I'm either not ovulating this month or having a cycle longer than 23 days :shrug: I don't think i can do ovulation tests every day any longer its stressing me out too much so i think we'll just :sex: lots throughout cycle.

We have :sex: CD5,6,7,8,11 so far. We will again tonight then every other day.

I had a really bad day yesterday, i felt so sorry for DH. I just felt so down & completely useless that this just wont happen for us. I know i was just been stupid but everyone around me is announcing there pregnant it's unreal! 

I'm just having one of those weeks where i really don't think this will ever happen for us. 



Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly,
Please don't be down, I promise it will happen and I can almost certainly say that it will happen when you're not actively trying. It seems to happen like that for so many ppl, they get really bogged down with weeing on sticks and :sex: that when they stop being so consumed by it all just happens of it's own accord. It's easy to say don't think about it and I know that's hard but try to remember how many you are with your DH and just be close and romantic etc without the pressure. It will happen for you xx :hugs:


----------



## rachaelmoore8

i agree with honey it will happen. The month we caught was the month i didnt do any ovulation strips and didnt take my temp as i was just confusing myself even more so i put it all away and chilled out think we actually only :sex: 3 times the month we caught. I hope you and betty get ur :bfp: soon i no u will :thumbup:

Rachael


----------



## Gwyllion

I had a month of grace after coming off Cerazette, and now 2 months on, i'm having a '8/10 day period' every blooming 11/12 days. On another thread i just read that this pill could of been the reason i had my miscarriage before i had my youngest. I'm not a happy bunny about this pill at all at the moment.


----------



## betty14

Lollylou said:


> Morning!
> 
> CD 12. No positive ovulation test in the last 7 days so I'm either not ovulating this month or having a cycle longer than 23 days :shrug: I don't think i can do ovulation tests every day any longer its stressing me out too much so i think we'll just :sex: lots throughout cycle.
> 
> We have :sex: CD5,6,7,8,11 so far. We will again tonight then every other day.
> 
> I had a really bad day yesterday, i felt so sorry for DH. I just felt so down & completely useless that this just wont happen for us. I know i was just been stupid but everyone around me is announcing there pregnant it's unreal!
> 
> I'm just having one of those weeks where i really don't think this will ever happen for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Lolly x

hey lolly, 

im sure you will get your pos any day now!! 

we all have our bad days/weeks thinking it wont happen but it will and im certain you will be before me now!!:thumbup:

i have two of my best friends expecting atm one is 38 weeks and the other 30 weeks... and sooooo many people i know are announcing what seems like everyday and i keep thinking its not fair i have been wanting this for so long andthey catch on the first effin cycle!!

ooh sorry dunno where that mini rant came from :haha::haha:

chin up chickadee :flower:

x x x


----------



## betty14

Gwyllion said:


> I had a month of grace after coming off Cerazette, and now 2 months on, i'm having a '8/10 day period' every blooming 11/12 days. On another thread i just read that this pill could of been the reason i had my miscarriage before i had my youngest. I'm not a happy bunny about this pill at all at the moment.

welcome to the thread :hi:

i hope your periods settle for you its early days off for you...

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks guys! :flower:

I feel much better today! Just having a down day yesterday!

I'm not going do ovulation tests anymore unless the hospital advise me to next week. I just feel like such a failure when they keep coming up negative. I feel so bad on my dh as he is doing everything possible, its so sweet. He's eating really healthy, going to the gym everyday and not drinking at all, not even if we have a night out! 

Just got to believe it will happen!


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lolly have you started him on the zinc? xx


----------



## Samie18

Glad your feeling a bit more positive today Lolly. 

I keep getting on/off period pains so just waiting for af to come now, although it's not due until the weekend (if the days from last month stay the same) i've had pains for about a week so who knows what my cycle will be!


x


----------



## Lollylou

Honeybear1976 said:


> Lolly have you started him on the zinc? xx

hi honey!


Yeah he takes EVERYTHING! He's super fit & healthy anyway but is being more so just now :flower:


Lolly x


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, 

Just saying hello I've been really busy at work the last few weeks npt had chance to log on.

Feeling a bit weird today with strange stomach feelings - can't work out if it is period pains or an ill feeling :shrug: Feeling a bit rubbish to be honest and af isn't due until next week. 

Hope everyone is ok.xx


----------



## Lollylou

kix hope you feel better soon :flower:

Well for me its cycle day 14 & would you believe it but i think I've ovulated :happydance: Ok so I've not done an opk but I've had weird feelings in my side and LOADS of ewcm :blush: could it be I'm going to "normal" cycle lengths? Who knows but I guess I'll see when the dreaded :witch: flies in a few weeks!

I've had all the symptoms but no blooming opks left! Ive had what i said above but also super emotional, tingling boobs and this is really weird i dunno if its anything but loads & loads of saliva?!?! I've never had that before its grossing me out! :haha: please let my stupid broken body be on the mend!!!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Woo go lolly!! 

With a lp of 14 your on track for a normal cycle!!! Yayyy! I have a feeling the :witch: won't be flying in for you this month tho!! Dunno why but I just think you will be sharing your :bfp: with us all! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Lol!! You do know im prob compltely wrong and wont be ovulating at all!!!! Love the positive energy betty but somehow i very much doubt i'll get a bfp this month!!! Im gonna be here forever!!

Hows things with you?? 

Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

Nah I really do have a feeling! ;) 

Nothing to report here just waiting for the scan date to come in... could be anytime lol!.. The letter was only sent Friday so early days yet!! 

X x


----------



## Lollylou

I really hope its soon for you :flower:

I cant believe i have the hospital next Friday its just flew in! Hopefully I'll get my new beta blockers there and then but somehow I'd imagine I'll need to go back to doctors for them but at least we'll be ready to go next month! I've been working things out & I'm going have the :witch: here for my blooming 30th!!!!!! Hope its not a bad one as i have so much planned!!!!

I'm trying not to get down again about things so I've been thinking when i finally do get my BFP how i would tell my dh and also what names i like, i love thinking about it! I think I'm going to buy a little baby sleep suit that says "i love my daddy' on it and wrap it up as i know he would expect me to phone him at work or something the second i found out! 

As for names we're def settled on Thomas for a boy but for girls we cannot agree! I like loads, Poppy, Daisy, Lillianna, Lauren, Anna, Eva, Eve, Freya but i think we might go for Molly. I always think its harder to pick a girls name.


Well you can tell i have too much time on my hands this morning after that long post :haha: but just wanted to change the subject rather than me moaning!

Anyone else think of names or how they would tell there dh or is it just me???



Lolly xx
:dust:


----------



## Lollylou

Me again! Ok so i talk total rubbish, i know i said i was 'finished" with opks and all that but............i just found one in bathroom and obviously i couldn't resist....................POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How weird is that?!?!

I hope we have done enough as i need to stay at my friends house tonight. We :sex: all of last week except Sat then this week have on Sun, Tues & last night. I dunno what my cycles are playing that but who cares :happydance:

Lolly x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies not been on for a while, hope you are all well.

Lolly that is fantastic news I am so pleased for for fingers crossed xx

I've not been well this week with flu like symptons so havent been to work my oh has been a sweetie and hasnt let me lift a finger. We've both been under a lot of pressure lately with work so havent :sex: since feb 20th the day my bleed stopped. I had hoped to be ovulating last weekend and early this week which would me my cycle had gone back to norm but have been doing my opk and nothing so it seems the curse of cerazette has struck!. 

Strangely enough though my hair which has been a lot more greasy since i came off the pill has felt lovely the last couple of days and no boob aches or any other symptons at all :( I have decided that once i have used my last opk i'm not going to buy anymore for a while as i am becoming obessed already! also it messes with my emtions a bit as when you do a preg test you long for the two lines but nothing then when u do your opk u get two lines but not the 2 lines u want! 

Sorry my emtions are getting the better of me, and sorry for such a long post. 

xxx


----------



## moomoo32

I forgot to say Lolly we have thought of names already we like Rebecca and Daniel and I have quietly noted that my oh has started watching one born every minute although he used to say he hated it! :))


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Everyone,
Not been too great last few day, vomiting and yesterday the most evil migraine, guess it's all the hormones kicking in. Lolly I knew it, I reckon tuesday would have been your lucky :sex:!! 
:dust:
xx


----------



## moomoo32

Hope you feel better soon Honeybear x


----------



## betty14

ooh yay lolly thars fab!!!! see i told ya i have this feeling!!:bunny: hope the hospital goes well for you friday!!

i have fab news.... i got my scan daye through its on the 16th!! so glad i dont have to wait forever :happydance:i am beyond shocked how quickly it came through!!

sorry to hear you not been well moo, i hope your feeling better soon and are getting back on track!

hope the symptoms dont stay to long for you honey...just keep focusing on the present at the end :cloud9:

we have many names we like too...

for girls, daisey, lilly, molly, mia, phoebe...
for boys, connor, zach, max, william...

these are a few of a very big list of possibles :haha:

x x x


----------



## moomoo32

Betty that is great news! so pleased you havent got to wait long the 16th will be here in no time x


----------



## Honeybear1976

That's brill Betty, it's already the 4th in the morning so less than the 2ww!! Not focusing too much on negatie symptoms, not had too bad a day today.
xx


----------



## kix11

I've had a really emotional week this week can't remember feeling so upset about nothing that much in years! The girls call me Mrs Stone cos I never ever cry but this week has been weird - also been feeling really ill with stomach twinges, headaches and nausea. 

Started to convince myself I might be pregnant then tonight af has come and it would be cd25 today. Really confused- hubby just looking at me in bewilderment when I keep getting upset. :cry:

Lolly loved your post about names I always think about names and how I would tell my hubby!! I love Maria for a girl and Aaron for a boy! :hugs:

Sorry for having a winge tonight feels good to get it off my chest though.xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks ladies! I am so relieved it came so quick and isn't to far away!!! :happydance:

Kix I think the whole ttc journey is terribly emotive and I have had my tearful times... It's a massive strain on your body and mind so I wouldn't worry too much... Sorry to hear the :witch: flew in! 

Glad you had a better day honey!! 

I'm off to beddy byes for some very much needed beauty sleep!! 

X x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey ladies,

I couldn't resist a quick post seeing as the mood was so positive, congrats on the scan date Betty - i'm sure it'll be the 16th in no time! :flower:

Yay for the big O Lolly! I have everything crossed for you - maybe you'll get a surprise birthday present :)

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Helloooooooooooo!

Betty!!! That is amazing! So glad it came through quick! 

Thanks to everyone who commented on my post, I'm so happy I ovulated and on cd 14/15 :happydance:

Now for the boring part, waiting on :witch: to arrive. 

I cant believe I'm going to be 30 2 weeks today :sad2: lol!


Lolly xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Turning 30 is fab! Have you got anything planned? The :witch: was due to fly in while we were away for hubby's bday and then I got our :bfp: so fingers crossed for you Lolly xx


----------



## Samie18

Hi all hope you ok!

Feel a bit guilty posting this as its happened so quick...

We got out :bfp: today!!!

Now the worrying starts, just hope my body is producing enough Progesterone to keep the pregnancy.

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Congrats Sammie18


----------



## Lollylou

Sammie Congrats :happydance::happydance:

Dont feel guilty :flower:

Hope everything works out for you :thumbup:


Lolly xxxx


----------



## moomoo32

Congratulations Sammie that is fab news so pleased for u :) and on a selfish note I am doubly excited as it gives me extra hope too as u only came off of Cerezette a month before me :) xx


----------



## Samie18

Thanks, it's still not quite sunk in!!

There definately is hope i cant believe things went straight back to normal after so long! 

Good luck MooMoo!

:flower:


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies hope you've had lovely weekends. 

I watched my 3yr old neice in her first ever dance show today she was fab all the little ones were so cute! :), it made me want a baby even more if thats possible! on Friday I had 2 lots of what i'm sure was ewcm i did an opk test friday and saturdau but they were both negactive then when I woke this morning I noticed that my boobs were sore so i did my last opk test and although it was still negactive I'm sure the line looked the darkest it has done so far so fingers crossed i will ov very soon we ttc on friday and yesterday so we'll just have to wait and see. Even if I dont fall but i get my af at least i'll know that my body is working after all i have only been off pill 4 weeks so very early days. 

Sorry for such a long post. 

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Moo, I know what you mean, my youngest nephew who is 3 has started street dancing lessons & its the cutest thing ever! thats good that you have had dark lines :thumbup:

I dunno whats going on with me, i had a positive opk on Thurs and last night my boobs started hurting which is always a sign that i have ovulated but i just feel like af is coming really bad. My stomach is cramping and my back is sore, its not implantation as to early so maybe my luteal phase is really short and i'll have another 23 day cycle? Can your luteal phase change as it was 14/15 days?!?! Who knows :shrug:

I know i have not caught this month, but i have the hospital on Friday so hopefully things will start happening. 



Hows everyone else?


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly, I know this is so easy said and near impossible done but try to not focus on every symptom as they may mean nothing at all! 

As far as I'm aware the follicular phase ( the bit up to ov) can change but the luteal phase doesn't change! 

So I'm sure your ok and remember your not out till the :witch: flies in!!!

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Lol! I know, but i REALLY feel like :witch: is on her way and I'm cd19 my last 2 cycles were 23 days so i dunno what to expect this month with ovulating on cd 15!

How are you anyway? What will happen at the hospital on the 16th?


Lolly x
:dust:


----------



## betty14

keep ya chin up chick-a-dee!!


hospital is a scan... will be a trans abdo and trans vaginal so they can look at my womb and ovaries to see whats going on! im mixed about it really hope in a way its going to answer the questions but terrified they will find something!! :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

The will find the answers you need then hopefully we'll get our bfp's together & be bump buddies :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

aww that would be soooo cool.... although ill be behind you because your gonna get your bfp this cycle im convinced! :happydance:

i hope i get mine soon after so we can still be bump buddies tho! would be a shame to have the TTc journey together and not the bumpage journey!!

x x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Its been very quiet in here, How is everyone??


I'm cd 21 today and "think" I'm 6dpo. Have the usual sore boobs, backache and tummy cramps and feel exhausted so just the usual before af! I'm thinking maybe the opk was dodgy and i didn't ovulate then as my last 2 cycles were 23 days and i really feel like af will come soon :wacko: who knows!!!!!!


Lolly xx
:dust:


----------



## betty14

Mornin... It has been quite... Not many if us TTC anymore lol! Most of them are in first tri! 

I hope af doesn't come lolly you so deserve this to be your month!!

X x. X


----------



## Abbi808

Hey girls...you said it has been quiet so I thought I would post to liven it up!! haha!

Congrats Sammie! Have a happy and healthy 9 months! :D

Aw Lolly, don't give up hope yet! You aren't out until the witch shows her face...pms and pregnancy symptoms are very similar too so you never know!

Lolly and Betty:- have either of you tried vitex? I had a 45 day cycle this month so I decided to give it a try. AF started Monday and I started taking vitex liquid today...hope it works!! Setting day one on cbfm on Thursday too so it asks for sticks later...that way I might actually catch my O!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies I'm here :) still trying to get rid of this horrible cold but feel a lot better. Over the last couple of days I've started getting usual af symptoms greasy hair aching boobs so not sure what's going on just going to wait it out I'm not the most patience person so am not finding this easy :) lolly hang on in there don't give up hope xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi abbi i've not tried vitex but have heard lots of good things about it!

I hate the 2ww soooooo much I'd just the with came so i knew and could start again!!!!! Boobs are KILLING me. I'm cd 22 & 7dpo. Had really bad cramping yesterday but only little twinges today. Cant believe I'm due af on my 30th lol!
I better get my bfp next month as i'll be due it the day i go to Tenerife great!!!!!!!!!

Hospital 2mor at 11am for this pre pregnancy counselling and to change my beta blockers so i dunno what will actually happen.

Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

Fingers crossed Lolly for your BFP.

I had (and still have!!) really sore boobs after ovulation and about 7 days later strong periods pains that then went off.... so it might not be the af

good luck
x


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

I'm just back from the hospital. Doctor says everything is totally fine with me and husband :happydance: and we have not worry about anything. I've got my beta blockers changed and they said we have just keep trying and if no BFP by June I've to go back to my gp. She said its totally normal for a healthy couple to take up to a year, so I'm feeling a bit better! I'm going to start doing my temps after next period and see if that helps too. I think I'm just putting too much pressure on us. So thats the update from me. Still have killer sore boobs and period pains so i just wanna get this next one out the way so we can try again!

Lolly xx
:dust:


----------



## betty14

Aww yay lolly that's fab news! So glad all is ok with you both.... 

Hopefully you will ba able to relax now and your bfp will soon be with you!! ( I still think your gonna be next for sure!!) 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you Betty :flower:

I'm still not sure I'll be next tho lol! I'm defo going to get :witch: next week as cramping up bad now but never mind at least I should have a pretty "average" cycle! Hows things with you? 


Lolly x
:dust:


----------



## betty14

Aww well i hope if no bfp this cycle for you then at least it would seem your having "normal" ish length cycles! 

Nothing to report here really, been having cramps but still have 16 days till I'm due af so dunno really! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning.

Its very snowy here in Edinburgh today, I thought spring was on the way!!!!
Not much planned for this weekend, saving all my energy for my big 30th next week!!!!!!!!! Cant believe I'm gonna be 30 lol. Plus, cant believe :witch:is due on my birthday typical! With the cramps i had last night its either gonna be a really bad one or she'll come early, so hopefully it will come early and bugger off before my birthday! 


Anyone got any exciting plans this weekend?


Lolly x


----------



## kix11

Hi everyone hope you're all ok!

Lolly made up for you that all went well at the hospital! Great to hear that your feeling better about everything! I'm on cd10 already times flying by decided to just chill out this month and not bother with ov kits or anything as my cycles are a bit all over! 

Heard about the snow in Scotland staying in sounds like a good plan to me! We are having a quiet weekend too just out for tapas tonight! Yum! 

K.xx


----------



## betty14

Wow snow lolly that's madness! Hope it passes soon! What a fab birthday present it would be to get your :bfp:!!! 

No plans here, might go out for dinner for our friends hubby's 30th b'day! 

Hope your well kix, I hope you have a normal cycle this time round! 

Is it just us 3 still ttc in here now? I'm losing track as so many have come and gone lol!!

X x x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies I am here and ttc :) hope ur weekends are going ok xxx


----------



## betty14

Oh good moomoo glad your still about....not that your still ttc but good your still with us iykwim!! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Good morning! 

I caved at tested lol BFN at 10dpo! I was not expecting to get pregnant this month so I'm actually ok with it, I know its still really early but i just know i'm not!

I just want it to be cd1 so i can really try next month!!!!!!



Lolly 

x


----------



## betty14

Lolly 10dpo is Soooooooo early! Personally I will never test before af is late as I just don't think that you get accurate results and the guessing is heartbreaking! .... What if you implanted later as it can happen anything up to 10 days later I think... In which case it's all going on still!! You still have 4 days till the :witch: is due so I wouldn't regard that test as anything tbh! 

Chin up hunny!!

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

I know lol :haha:

I know I'm not pregnant this month so i really just want the witch to hurry up, I quite like the first part of cycles cause I'm normally really positive but the 2ww i HATE!!!!!!!!! So many people have at least something though at 10dpo?! I've got loads of internet cheapies so I'm just gonna test every day till she appears lol!

Is it this Wed you have Hospital??


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

There was a thread in the ttc section today about late bfp's and there were so many women in ther not getting them till 16dpo plus! And if you look at the early bfp's they are always soooooooooo faint it's a guess anyway!! Please try not to worry! You may hate the tww but at least your getting one :flower: 

Hospital is weds yup.... Scared now... Convinced they will find something but if they don't then what:shrug:! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Yeah thats very true, I would be moaning if i didn't get the 2ww. 

i'll wait untill Wed & test again if af hasn't showed.

I really hope you get the answers you need on Wed :hugs:

Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

I didnt get a very faint positive until 12dpo, a few days before that were a definate negative!


----------



## moomoo32

Good morning ladies 
* 
Hope you all had lovely weekends. 
* 
Lolly dont give up hope until your AF appears you've still in with a chance 
* 
Betty dont worry I know what you mean :) I hope everything goes ok for you on Wednesday I will be thinking of you. 
* 
I don't know whats going on with me today is CD 27 I think I ov between days 18-20 but can't be 100% and we ttc on CD 17 and 18. last week I was tired struggling to get up etc which isn&#8217;t like me and I've had my usual AF symptoms greasy hair, emotional and sore boobs. Over the weekend I've felt like I was coming on but nothing so far. As I've only been off of the pill since the 1st Feb I know my body is still adjusting and my cycles may not be back on track yet so I don&#8217;t know where I am. I've done a couple of tests which were negative. 
* 
Do you think there is a chance I could be pregnant? or do you think it's just my body getting back to normal? If I haven&#8217;t got my AF by Friday I will test again. 
* 
Sorry for such a long post I'm driving myself nuts with all of this! :) 
* 
xxx 
* 
* 
*


----------



## betty14

Hang in there lolly it will all work out! One way or another you will know for sure soon! Like sammi said you may get a pos later on... I truly think all these tests that say 6 days befor just cause stress that's pointless! However I know from the one time I thought I was pg it's Soooooooo Soooooooo hard and you wanna know NOW!!

Moomoo.... Is this the first cycle you have had? Have you been doing opk or bbt or anything? 

I really hope I get the answers I need on wed... It's come round so quick which is good!! I have to make an app to see my gp so prob won't know results untill then which is horrible! 

Sorry for essay girls :haha:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Moo, with all the previous girls on here......who knows......you could very well be pregnant! You just never know :hugs:

I'm ok if i get af as its MY BIRTHDAY this week & have the best weekend planned then 3 weeks till i go to Tenerife so I'm pretty happy just now. I've got back to all the classes i do at the gym too so hopefully that will take my mind off everything!

Betty....You will get answers on Wed. Just think everything will soon fall into place & really believe we WILL be bump buddies :hugs:

Lolly xx
:dust:


----------



## betty14

Aww how exciting, what day is your bitlrthday lolly? 

I'm so excited at the prospect of us being bump buddies!.... But feel free to go ahead and get that :bfp: asap.... I'll catch up :haha: :haha: :haha:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

My Birthday is Friday! The day I'm due af lol!

I'm gonna do my temps next month too, then i PROMISE I'm not gonna poas till/if af is late :winkwink:

If I'm not on here later good luck 2mor Betty I really really hope you get some answers :hugs:


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Well I'll keep everything crossed that she doesn't arrive lolly what a brill 30th birthday present would that be!!!! 

I'll update you all as soon as I get back tomorrow my appointment is at 12 but the hospital is an hour away so will be in the afternoon I'll get on :flower:

Hope everyone else is well

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi girls, Lolly what exciting things have you got planned for the big day? You should really let your hair down as it will be your last bday without a baby!!

Betty really have everything crossed for you that tomorrow's appt brings knowledge and the answer to a swift :bfp:

:hugs:


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks honey :flower:

How are you feeling now? 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi honeybear hope your well!!

I'm getting spoilt rotten with a pamper day on Friday, then going out for lunch & cocktails then a family party for me at night. Sat i'm getting hair,nails tan and lashes done another massage then a night out with all our friends. Sunday going out for lunch and cocktails and a family dinner at night!


How are you feeling anyway??


Lolly xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Wow Lolly wish I was in your family and had all those lovely things planned! 
Thanks both for asking I'm feeling much better and starting to spread round the middle!! Betty let us know soon as soon as you get back hope it's all positive news 
xx
:hugs:


----------



## moomoo32

Evening ladies 
Lolly your birthday plans sound fab have a wonderful time xx
Betty I hope tomorrow goes well for you xx
I have felt naesous all day couldn't help myself I brought a first response test but it was a BFN I just wish my af would come now so I have an idea of my cycle length and can start afresh :)

Xx


----------



## betty14

Wow lolly that sounds amazing!! Turning 30 has some plus points to it eh!!! 

Honey, gald your feeling better and exciting about the spreading eh! 

Moomoo, I really really hope af comes soon or you get that elusive bfp!!

I will update as soon as I get a chance tomorrow! I have been taking my mind off of it but making my niece and friends little girls some dresses :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## kix11

Hello everyone just logged on to say good luck tomorrow Betty really hope you get the answers you need! Will be looking for your updates and thinking of you! 

Moomoo I know the feeling I was almost positive I was Bfp last month cos felt really weird then af came 5 days early. Don't know when I will ov this month just decided to just try and relax and see what happens! I'm cd13 today but don't have the sore boobs or cramping I had at same time in cycle last month so who knows?! 

Lolly you're bday sounds really exciting at least you can celebrate with a few drinks!! :drunk: 

Speak soon :hugs: to Betty


----------



## betty14

Well here it is ladies the update! I'm sorry to say it's not good news!

I do have poly cystic ovaries....multiple Cysts on both of them...

I have to wait to see my gp next Tuesday but pretty much fertility treatment is my only option now :cry: and a whole mew barrage of tests to be done!!

Really bummed right now but the lady said that of all the causes of infertility pcos are actually the best one to have because they can treat it so well which is one good thing!! 

Sorry for the down post :shrug:

Lolly any sign of :af: yet?? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Sorry to hear you have PCOS, but at least you have an answer and there is a solution.
Lots of people have it and do become parents so there is still hope!

Try to keep positive :flower:
xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty, sorry it's not quite the news you were wanting but one of my closest friends has this condition and she has a lovely 6 year old boy! They were trying for quite a while and were on the list for IVF and they went on a holiday and when they returned she was pregnant they had spent all that time before worrying and stressing about it not happening and as soon as they went on holiday and relaxed it happened. You will become a mummy when the time is right, it will happen for you I'm certain xx :hugs:


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Betty sorry its not the news you hoped to hear but don't give up hope a girl I went to school with has pcos and she has 4 beautiful children.
big hugs to you xxxx


----------



## Lollylou

Betty :hugs:

Nothing seems right to say but you have an answer now. As the others have said above plenty of people with pcos have gone on to having children & you will be one of them. I can totally understand why your down we'd all be the same but they know what they are dealing with now & the doctors can help you all the way now. Stay positive & be here every step of the way :flower:

Af should make an appearance 2mor or Friday. Done a Clearblue today and got NOT PREGNANT lol i threw the stupid thing across the room. I swear I'm not testing early next month.


Lolly xx
:dust:


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Sorry to hear about your news betty :hugs:, they can do lots of things to help people these days please don't let this get you down i know its hard for me to say that. Im wishing you all the best in the future with everything and you will get your wish of a beautiful baby when the time is right :hugs:
And lolly hope your Af shows soon or you get your BFP :hugs:

Rachael


----------



## kix11

Betty sorry to hear it wasn't good news for you but stay positive if you can. One of my best friends is 6 months pregnant and had polycystic ovaries. She hadn't had a period for 7 months while ttc and was told she wasn't ovulating. Docs gave her tablets to try and make her periods start (which they didn't) and within a month she was pregnant. She reckons that as soon as she was told it could take longer for her to get pregnant she relaxed instead of worrying all month and that's when it happened! 

Hope you're feeling ok and don't give up, :hugs:xxxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks for your kind words ladies it means so much!! :flower:

Just gonna wait and see what happens Tuesday now! :coffee:

I also wanted to be the first to wish lolly a super dooper 30th birthday and..... 

*clears throat* eh hem...

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear lolly, happy 30th birthday tooooo youuuuu! :cake:

Have a fab day and weekend of pampering!!!

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Morming ladies 

Happy birthday Lolly have a great day and enjoy your fab weekend 

Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Good morning everyone,
Happy Birthday Lolly, have a good 'un!!! Think the lovely weekend that is planned for you will really do you good xx :hugs:
:cake:


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!!!!!!!!! I'm 30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Been spoilt rotten already this morning with presents!

Got a present last night..............The :witch: lol so at least i ovulated on day 15 and af 2 weeks later so its sounding kinda good that im getting more normal lol!

Thank you for all the birthday wishes! I'm off to have a great day!!!!!!!



Lolly xx


----------



## kix11

:cake: Happy Birthday Lolly have an amazing day!!!xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yay Lolly, being spoilt already - great job! Glad the :witch: flew in coz that's a really great cycle length and now you can have a fab idea bout when the time's right next month :) 
xx


----------



## betty14

Sorry to hear she got you but the plus to it is that that's a fab cycle length so not much waiting in between trying eh!!

Have a fab day and weekend:happydance:

X x. X


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Happy birthday lolly :cake:


----------



## Samie18

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lollylou

Good Morning!

Well, what a weekend I've had! It has been amazing & I was totally spoiled.
My dh got me an ipad2 which comes out this weekend so will get it then, i got a bose sound dock from my parents, I got a kindle from my in laws, a links of london friendship bracelet from one of my closest friends, a tiffany necklace, bracelet and earrings from my other close friends and my whole pamper weekend from hubby too and 12 red roses! I'm very lucky!

I'm cycle day 5 already! I know i say it EVERY month but I'm gonna be more chilled this month, especially in the 2ww. Be quite interesting to see when i ovulate this month, hopefully its cd 14/15.

Anyway how is everyone else? Where are we all in our cycles?


Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

Wow lolly that's amazing... You got some rich family and friends there lol! Glad you had a lovely weekend! Turning 30 ain't at all bad eh! What was the pampering like?

Nothing to report here but super excited for you! Cd 5 already that's mad hope you ov cd 14 ish again!

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi Ladies 

Lolly lovely to hear you had a fab weekend and was spoilt rotten :) I'm 32 and am enjoying life more now than I ever have the 30'S is the age to be!

My AF got me too and I am also CD 5 bit weird though CD 1-4 it was very light then today has been very heavy just my luck when I had to go to work and couldnt hide under my quilt! pleased that she came though as she came on CD30so hopefully this means my cycle will be regular. I know I said I wasn't going to use OPK anymore but can't help myself:blush: so got some cheaps ones from ebay. 

Hope everyone is well and had lovely weekends 

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Betty, the pampering was amazing! It was well needed! 

Moo, i have said time & time again that i wouldn't do opks but i still do & i will be this month too! The only thing i'm not gonna do is test before af due. If my cycle is same as last month I'll be due the day we go to tenerife :cry: typical!!!! lol! It wasn't too bad this month but it ALWAYS falls on days you have things planned! 

i just keep thinking, every month i get my period its a month closer to my bfp :happydance:

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Glad you enjoyed the pampering lolly!

I went to the doc today.... My us report wasn't back :shrug: but I told her what the lady told me and she said the only way forward is the fs as I need to be put on clomid :cry: 

Only prob is she can't do anything untill the new budgets come in, in April.... So gotta wait to hear but might be a long wait..... Gutted doesn't even come close to how I'm feelin tbh!!

I know there is light at the end if the tunnel but what if the government doesn't renew the budget for fertility treatment :shrug: oh I'm such a worry pot!!! 

Hope everyone else is well! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty chlomid is what I was given last time and it worked for my friend too. I'm sure you won't have to wait too long for an appt and that you will definitely be given them. Whatever you do stop worrying (easier said than done I know!) coz that will interfere with you body!
:hugs:


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey, I'm sure it will all be ok, I just feel like I'm in limbo because we can't try naturally as no egg=no bfp eh!!

Just need to try and chill a bit! 

How are you feeling honey? 
X x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty, at least you know your def gonna get clomid tho :hugs:

It will happen for us one day i promise! I'm cd 7 already i can't believe it! Feeling pretty chilled out this month, i was way symptom spotting last month & i totally cannot be bothered with it this month. It will be interesting to see if/when i ovulate!

3 weeks 2mor till Tenerife!!!! :happydance::happydance:


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

I know, now I'm past the initial shock I have resolved to try and let it be.... There is light at the end of the tunnel and I am ok with that! 

I'm sure you will ov lolly and relaxing about it may just be the key to it!! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Very quiet in here ladies...

Everyone ok?

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Evening!

Yeah I'm still here as ever lol!!!!!!!


What are your plans this weekend?


lolly x


----------



## betty14

As glad I'm not the only one still here lol! 

The :witch: got me today so feeling rubbish!

Not got anything major planned might do some retail therapy... Have lost 2 stone so my clothes are getting a little baggy! :happydance: and we need to get mothers day bits!

How about you? 

X x x


----------



## WelshFairy

Hello ladies!
How are we all doing?
I've been busying moving house!

Congrats to all who recently got their bfp!!

Its now 11 months since stopping cerazette. Every month that creeps by hurts more and more! But the great news is the doctors will actually start looking in to why nothing is happening. 
My af is still all over the place tho. Since stopping cerazette I've had 3 periods in 11 months approx 100 days apart. Anyone elses this bad?

But all the best and baby dust to all x x x x


----------



## betty14

Hi welsh fairy,

Ooh moving house how exciting! ( and stressful)

Sorry to hear about your cycles! When will the doc start looking into what's going on? I hope they sort it fast! 

Me you and lolly have been trying the sane amount of time! So your not that unusual! 

I was diagnosed with PCOS last week so just waiting for referral to fs as I have been told I won't concieve on my own :cry: 

Hope you are well otherwise! X x x


----------



## WelshFairy

Aw Betty! Don't let that get you down. My friend was told the same, her daughters a month and a half old now :) 
I'm booking an appointment in the next few weeks, still got loads to sort with the move. End of April will be a year, so it will most likely be then. Just a waiting game now but oh well. I'll tackle that mountain when I get to it. 
I'm keeping our fingers crossed for all of us :) 
I'm just hoping it gets sorted soon! Been having lots of baby dreams lately and its nice but then you wake up! Haha I think I'm going mad :) lol

Baby dust to all x x x


----------



## Samie18

Hope your all ok!

I have been so busy with work hardly had any time to get online!

I'm feeling rough from waking to sleeping it was initially just nausea but now the being sick has hit :cry: 

I've got the Midwife booked for Monday so hopefully the scan wont be too long off!

:dust:to you all

x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning! So I'm typing my first post from my new ipad2! :haha:

I'm cycle day 12 today so nearly that time again, I'm NOT getting caught up with it this month though. I seriously need to chill and let things happen when there ready. 

2 weeks on Friday till Tenerife :happydance: I cannot wait! Hopefully the weather is good! 

Sammy I hope you pass the sickness stage soon :flower:

Did you have a nice weekend Betty, hope the witch hasn't been too bad?

Welsh fairy nice to see you back hope your well :flower:


Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

Ooh are you enjoying the iPad? I was tempted but I take lots of photographs etc so do t think it would be much good to me! 
I hope you ov at the right time lolly and then you will know before Tenerife right? I think your right to just try and chill about it all!

I did have a nice weekend, the witch hasn't been too bad thanks!

Sammy hope the sickness stops for you soon, just keep thinking it's all for the end cause!! 
Xxx


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, sorry not been on for a while been trying my best to relax about everything this month! Hope you're all ok. 

I am CD26 today so just waiting for :witch: to get me although no real symptoms yet - I only had a 25 day cycle last month and felt really awful before hand so will just have to wait and see how long this one will be. 

If don't get :bfp: this month it will be a 2012 baby instead of a 2011 baby :shrug: just really hoping it happens soon dying to do a test but prob no point! 

K.xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww kix, you never know this could be it, your not out till she flies in!! When are you thinking of testing? 

:hugs: :hugs:

X x x.


----------



## kix11

Hiya Betty just got back from Tesco's and bought 2 tests with my food shopping!! Think I will wait until Thursday if I can beacause that's the day :witch: is due! 

I'm positive I'm not pregnant but still got butterflies just thinking of testing. I have asked hubby to hide the tests until Thursday! xxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww kix, I think it's a good idea to hold off till she is late, it saves all the heartache and guessing!! 

Keep us updated how you get on... 

I forget how long have you been off cerazette now? 

X x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning" yes Betty that's the plan to find out before Tenerife but it all depends when I ovulate this week. My lines are getting quite dark so I'd imagine Wednesday or Thursday. Ooh kx we could have another bfp to the thread this week :flower:

Hope everyone has a good day 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww well let's hope it won't be to much longer eh then you will know for sure before you jet off!! 

X x


----------



## Lollylou

Hello! How is everyone? 

Not much happening here I'm cycle day 14 just now and just seeing how things go and having plenty of sex this week, what will be will be!!!!

Lolly xx


----------



## hay246

hey all! not been here for a bit, back to trying now im all recovered from the leep.. well i hope so! get results this week and then have to go back again i think for another smear! joys!

glad to hear everything is good with u lolly!

:dust: lets hope we all get our :bfp: soon!!

xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww hay, so glad to hear that it's all over and fx'd all clear! Did they say how long you have to wait before trying? 

X x x


----------



## hay246

hi betty . thanks :) wel after i had it done, we had to wait for 4 weeks before having sex and its been 6 now, so can start trying again now and just hope its all ok :thumbup: .. have heard the leep can weaken cervix though, and have had 2 now, so when do finally get pregnant will have to get that checked out! 
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Hay I hope you get ur bfp soon! 

Looks like I've ovulated on cycle day 15 (today) again which is all good. We've had sex everyday this week and will continue till about Sunday. So I'm not gonna hold my breath but I'm really pleased I'm ovulating bang on time now. Hopefully my bfp is too far away now. I'd love to fall this cycle as I'd be due at Christmas but beggars can't be choosers lol!!! 

My friend just had twin girls on Sunday and my other friend is due to pop any day now so I'm really feeling it but I'm surprisingly more positive than before so hopefully it will happen soon. 

What's the news with you Betty, been up to anything exciting?? 

Lolly xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

I'm sure it won't take long to get your :bfp: now Hay.
Betty how are you feeling? :)
Lolly omg how exciting Day 15 is cracking and your's doing all you can and staying positive is going to make a big difference too, your outlook seems much more positive atm, a xmas baby would be lovely!! Have everything crossed. :)
I went for my dating scan today and I was correct with my dates to the exact day!
:dust:


----------



## rachaelmoore8

hi ladies just a bit of an update, i had a bit of bleeding on sunday and spoke to the doc he sed not to worry to much coz i wasnt having any pain. I wasnt happy and on monday spoke to the midwife she told us to go a and e so we spent monday in hospital having examinations and blood tests. Thy booked us in for a scan yesterday and everything was fine. The baby is happy and healthy was jumping around heart was beating strong and no explanation for the bleeding, and they brought me forward to 11week 6 days so my new due date is the 14th October :happydance:

How is everyone?


----------



## Lollylou

Rachael sorry to hear you were in hospital you poor thing you must have been so worried, glad everything is ok though! 

Honey, what is your due date? 


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Hey ladies, hay that's brill that you can try now! Hopefuy you won't be much longer waiting for that :bfp:

Lolly that's fab you know exactly where you are and looks like you have a perfect 29 day cycle :happydance:

Honey and Rachel you are due the same day now then how exciting!! 

Well as for me I am feeling ok about it all now tbh I have just finished a marathon 13 day bleed but know it's all part and parcel of the PCOS! I decided to take the leap and have something positive to focus on so I am about to start training as a driving instructor which im super excited about!! Partly have done it now as I know I have a loooooong wait to fs appointment!!!

Sorry for the long one :)

X x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Rachael sorry to hear you've been having such a worrying time I had a slight bleed with no pain at 20wks with my 2nd, was horribly scary but turned out to be nothing too :) As Betty said we're the same due date!!
Betty so glad you're sounding more positive too, driving instructor course sounds great and will keep you occupied whilst waiting waiting for the fs appt, good plan :)
Lolly my due date is 14th October :)


----------



## hay246

great to hear u have something to keep u occupied betty, driver instructor sounds fun! :) 

Lolly, brill u now seem to be ovulating at right time, i'm not going to do sticks or anything just hope for the best and :sex: most days, and see what happens.. my cycles dont seem to be very predictable. i had 23 then next was 30, been abit all over the place! 

According to my app on my phone i should be fertile over the next 5 days so fingers crossed. 

Thanks Honey, hope to be joining you and rachael soon!

Hay x


----------



## betty14

I know it's great to have something to focus on and a good career at the end of it! 

Everyone seems fairly upbeat and positive at the mo which is fab! Perhaps it's spring :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty you will not believe this.......... I am a driving instructor!!

I had my own driving school for 5 years but it was too much hassle so I now work for the aa driving school and have done so for the last 3 years. When I qualified I was the youngest driving instructor in the uk. This is so weird!!!

It is the best job ever but mega long hours but the money is amazing!! Hence all my holidays lol!

I actually can't believe this lol


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Omg lolly that's so weird!!! I'm looking to franchise prob with the aa :haha:

You must have been super young when you qualified if you were youngest in the country uk!!! Do you choose to work mega long hours or is that the only way to make money? Im really looking forward to training but super scared too :shrug: 

I am amazed this is so surreal lol!!
So what does everyone else do for a job? 

X x x


----------



## WelshFairy

Hello ladies!
Hope your all well! I'm keeping fingers crossed for an early af this month! I went 76 days last but they seem to be getting shorter! So currently day 39 so hoping that af visits me! 
Its wonderful watching you girls get your bfp! And hearing about how your doing! Hopefully that'll be the rest of us soon too! 

I've decided to book an appointment on the 23rd April, its exactly a year since I came off cerazette then and my doctor has not got an excuse not to investigate! 

Off topic then, I work as an insurance consultant! Travel, Home etc!
Its different and it is call centre work but the people and atmosphere are great!
Although I would love to be a driving instructor! I spend a lot of time driving anyway when I'm back and forth to Wales visiting the family. Don't think I'd have the patience though!

Sorry its a long one girls

Sending baby dust x


----------



## betty14

Aww welsh that's cool, I sooooo don't have the temperament for working in a call centre :haha::haha:

I am looking forward to being a driving instructor, was forced to change career but I think everything happens for a reason!!

Fx'd for a shorter af! And get yourself down the docs soon, a few weeks here or there won't make any difference!! I'm sure it's all ok and like you say they will investigate because you have given it 12 mths!!

X. X x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning girls!

Welsh fairy great plan, get to the docs and get things moving! Fxd for shorter cycles for you!

Betty lol this is so funny. I've always been super busy, being a female instructor you get loads of work. The aa are really good at giving you work, my diary is always full, on average once the franchise is paid I walk away with roughly £600/£700 a week. I'm just doing monday - Friday just now but I work from normally 830 am to 830 pm everyday. I was 21 when I first got into it. Best job though I love it! If you need any help at all I can email you info and tell you best person to speak to at aa.

Interesting to know what everybody works as!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly that would be fab! I'll pm you my email address! I'm quite a way off working yet as I am o lynnust starting part one but hopefully won't take me too long to qualify!! Did you take part 3 then work or did you go out as a pdi? 
Those are some mega hours you work but I guess if you enjoy it it's worth it and lime you say the money is really good!! 
Will you cut that down when your pg and got bubba?

X. X x


----------



## Lollylou

I had a trainee license and worked as a pdi, don't think I could have done the part 3 and passed without it to be honest. Highly recommend going on the badge to gain experience. I've worked mad long hours for 8 years now but yeah I'll be cutting my hours when I get pregnant. I could tell you so much about the aa, give you all the facts to make sure the franchise works for you. The franchise is perfect for maternity too!

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww that's cool, I'm think I will prob go out as a pdi, start earning and get more experience before I take part 3! When it comes to it I would love to pick your brains about the franchise! 

I keep getting told it's the best job ever so I hope I can do it justice and be a good adi!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Im trying to convince my bro to finally go in to teaching driving... but he has issues with saving up to be able to start the training lol!

I'm a Midwife, love the job loads just hoping having too much knowledge doesn't spoil the pregnancy!

Hope your all well
x


----------



## betty14

Aww Sami that's awsome!! My sister wants to be a mw, she is starting uni sept!!

I'm sure you will love every second of the pregnancy! Im sure there will be bonuses to knowing some things! 

Loving learning what we all do! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

She will love it its hard going but well worth it!

I'm sure it will be good eventually!

I know it sounds ungrateful because people are and have been waiting for so long for their bfp but i'm really hoping things improve soon. i feel sooooooo ill all day everyday that i can hardly do anything but lie in bed, luckily i had 2 weeks annual leave this week and next so haven't had to have sick leave. i've got everything crossed that is passes by the 2nd trimester and i can start enjoying the pregnancy.

x


----------



## betty14

Aww how far along are you now? I notice your thingy still says ttc :shrug:

I hope you start to feel better soon! At least you have a reason for feeling poorly, doesnt make it any nicer but you have a reason:hugs::hugs:

Xx


----------



## hay246

ah wow isnt it cool u 2 are doing same thing.. wow lolly 600-700 per week.. i want a career change lol!!! 

i do payroll for a care company really enjoy it, used to be a carer before i started in the office for the mental health. much prefer being in the office though :)
how long does it take to qualify on average, is it a long process?

it is nice to see us all alot more upbeat and positive, it must be spring, or that we all have realised it will happen its just a matter of time :D 

hope everyones having a nice weekend!

xx


----------



## Samie18

I know I don't know how to change the status over! I'm 8+3 today slowly getting to the 12 weeks although still super paranoid with every twinge that i'll m/c its not good for your nerves lol x


----------



## Samie18

Ahhh just found it, now changed!


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Well, i "thought" i ovulated on cycle day 15 as i had dark lines on an opk but then on Sat i had even darker lines cycle day 17. We last had Sex on Thursday so i think i have completely mucked up this month!! ARRRGGGGHHHHHH this is driving me mental! Cant believe thats another month ruined!

Hows everyone else?


Betty, I will sit down & email you loads of stuff when i get a chance :flower:


Lolly x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey Ladies,

Just been stalking all the latest news - how exciting learning to be a driving instructor Betty and Lolly already being one! Thats fab! Sounds like it'll fit in with your needs brilliantly. I work in I.T, money is good and I did enjoy it once but its not what I want to do forever.

Lolly, you still might get lucky with that - it doesn't sound that bad! Did you decide to have a go at the temping? I found the temping fascinating but that just might be me and my technical mind!

Keep going Samie, I never thought the sickness would end but I certainly felt an improvement after 12 weeks and now at 19+4 I would say the sickness has gone and i'm finally enjoying being PG! We have our 20wk scan on friday, so excited to see how the baby is doing and just maybe finding out if we're pink or blue!

I'm really hoping for some BFP's soon for you xxx


----------



## betty14

Lolly, dont you ov after a pos opk? I would bd again just in case... You may well still be in don't freak out just yet!! 

I look forwar to your email, whenever you have the time is fine :flower:

Jax I cannot get over the fact that your almost half way it doesn't seem possible! How exciting finding out your flavour!!

What do you do in I.T? My brother builds websites etc it's like a whole other language that belongs in the matrix or something lol! X x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lolly I don't think you're out at all, you've got a great chance still and maybe :sex: tonight and definitely a fab chance you've made it! Jax so glad you're feeling well, I'm now 12+3 and feeling much more human than I was. I'm really excited bout the 20wk scan and and a 4d scan on 25th June (my bday). Let us know when you get back.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

I'm a database admin for the council, its what I wanted to be for a long time and now I'm finally here I want to be a mum and a florist - lol!! My hubby is a web developer and even though we are in the same field its a million miles from what I do!

I'm hoping to have a 4d scan too later on, which is one of the reasons we decided to find out the sex. My hubby was adamant that it would be a surprise but he has already given up and can't wait another 20weeks!!

xx


----------



## hay246

aww so exciting, i cant wait to be having scans, the 4d ones look amazing!! xxx


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies

Sorry I've not been around for a while been nonstop with work and Open University course I'm doing. Hope you are all well.

@ Lolly I don't know whats going on with my cycle either I have been doing OPK since CD12 and was getting a negative ( only the control line) then for a few days I got a negactive but with a faint second line which I hadn't had before and now negactive with no second line (hope this makes sense) so I'm not sure if I have oved or not. Also my OH is back on shifts so we have been like ships that pass in the night although we have been dtd when we can.

Guess I'll just have to wait and see if my AF turns up. Funnliy enough I haven't had my usual symptons like sore boobs not sure if that is a good sign or not!

Sorry for such a long post

xx


----------



## betty14

Moo,what cd are you now? is it possible you ov'ed before cd 12? 

Hope everyone is well!
X x x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi Betty

I am CD20, it could be that I oved before CD 12 I guess i'll have to wait and see if my AF comes I had a 29 day cycle last time so if it stays the same not long to wait 

xx


----------



## betty14

I see, well hopefully won't be long to wait and see! Keep us posted! Our bodies are naughty always keeping us guessing eh!

X x. X


----------



## Lollylou

Morning girls! 

I'm mega busy at work this week before I go on holiday!

I'm cd 21 have no idea if/when I ovulated and not had sex since last Thursday lol we have had no time! I'll get back in to it next month and think we'll just have bd every other day! 

Don't think I'll have a 29 day cycle this month as not got my usual sore boobs yet but we'll wait n see!

Hope everyones good


Lolly x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

On the month we caught we only actually did it twice and they were completely random times as i had given up on temping and doing Ovulation strips so u mite still have caught lolly  Hope everyone is doing ok 

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone,
Rachael have you had your date for your anomoly scan? Lolly, bet you're getting excited about your hols now, wish I was going!!
:dust: to everyone :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Aww sorry to hear that lolly, may e you will have a 31 day cycle if you ov 2 days later? So the sore boobs might be 2 days later too? 

Hope you get some answers soon!!

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi honey yes its on the 27th May at 9am a fantastic time so no waiting around all day means me and the husband can go shopping lol much to his disgust at spending more money  Have you had urs? they booked mine at my scan there and then. 
Lolly hope you have a good holiday  

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ye mine is 25th May and then we're having a 4d scan on my bday (25th June). You wanting to know the sex? :)


----------



## Lollylou

I'm not actually bothered to be honest I'm just glad I'm ovulating at some point! I'll get back to keeping an eye on everything when I get from Tenerife. 1 week to go! I should be due to ovulate about a week after I get back.

I really hope I get my bfp this summer.


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

I'm certain that you will before the summer is out lolly! 

It's good you can be relaxed about it now tho and it's great you have hold to look forward to!!!

X x x x


----------



## hay246

Tenerife is amazing i loved it there, jealous you're off on your hols.. I'm hoping to go to Benidorm June , want to go same hotel they film benidorm haha i love it!

fingers crossed we all get our :bfp: this summer. would be great :D 

xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

i really want to find out the sex and go for one of those 4d scans but my husband doesnt want to know the sex he wants a surprise and he sed them 4d ones our freaky coz his sister had one done on hers and i thought it was good, but he didnt like it :-( so will have to see lol How is ur pregnancy coming along? Our scan is 3 days before my birthday so im very excited.

Lolly u should feel much better after a nice sunny week in tenerife relax and enjoy it  im sure this summer will be ur time.

Hope all the other girls are well and good luck im hoping you all get ur BFP's this summer 

Rachael


----------



## Lollylou

Evening all!

That's me just in from work, 13 lessons today so a very long day!

Feel like crap, headache and my lower back is killing me, witch due next Thursday/Friday roughly. Can you actually believe she came on my 30th then the day I go on holiday lol nightmare!! 

I know I'm def not pregnant this month as we have hardly had sex and no idea when I ovulated we have just been so busy, it's a shame as I would've loved a Christmas baby! I'll prob still be trying this time next year! 

Hope everyone is well 


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Crikey lolly that's a mad long day, do you stop for food breaks? What do you do about toilet stops lol! 

Bet your glad to be home now! 

You never know your not out till she flies in, and people get pregnant from random encounters so there is every possibility! But if not you will have your hol to enjoy and some proper cocktails rather than virgin ones:winkwink:

Hope everyone is ok! Nothing to report here! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

I'm really bad at eating, just eat fruit during the day and cereal at night. Keeps me trim tho! Toilet breaks are a bit of a nightmare, I just get my pupils to stop at public toilets for me. Luckily where we are it's a costal route heading into Edinburgh so its beach front all the way so loads off nice toilets I'm bait fussy about public toilets lol! 

Ive got a day off on Sunday so I'll sit down and email you loads of information then. When you thinking of doing part 1? 


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly,
Like Betty says you're not out till she flies in and I don't believe for a minute that you'll still be trying this time next year, you and Betty will both get your :bfp:'s soon, I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason and when they're meant to, don't always know what those reasons are but I'm sure there's and method behind all the madness we call life!! :haha:
:dust:


----------



## louise2710

Havent been on here for month (since starting TTC) but just to update that i fell pregnant first month after coming off cerazette (without a period), so it can happen! x


----------



## betty14

Lolly, I am starting my training on thurday so I will see how well I get on learning it all! But hopefully not too long, how long did you study before takin it? I'm not looking forward to the toilet situation lol but I'm sure I'll get used to it, I live in a seaside location too so plenty of toilets :0) (the funny things I worry about eh!) do the email when you get time it's cool :)

Thanks honey I agree totally, things do happen for a reason even if we dont ever understand them!! And I don't think lolly will be trying this time next year..... More like heavily pregnant or a new mummy :happydance:

Congrats Louise how wonderful for you

X x x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi ladies, just a quick update from me...

had scan today and we are expecting a little boy! very exciting and everything looks well. Truly amazing experience, hope you all catch me up soon :) xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Jax that's fabulous news, I have very strong feelings that we're expecting a boy and was right on our others so will be interersting to see if they can tell at the 20wk scan (25th May) x
Good luck with the training Betty x


----------



## betty14

Aww jax how exciting! 

Do you have any names picked out? 

X x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

lol no, we've been hopeless with boys names but we'll have to get thinking some now :)

xx


----------



## betty14

Its funny, I have girls names ready and waiting but no boys names! I know it's all down to chance but whenever I picture my future kids i see me having girls :shrug: dunno why just always have! You watch I'll have boys now I've said that lol! :haha: :haha:

X x x


----------



## MrsQ

hi guys can i join?
Came of cerazette last sat and have had a heap of period pains and symptoms of being pregnant but no period. theres no chance i am pregnant lol.
We are hoping to get pregnant by the end of the year so in no rush but would be nice to know i could try if i wanted to? 

i havent read back through the 116 pages lol as i havent got time with a 16 month old. 
But seems people have about a 7 week wait?

Hope thats my case.
xxx


----------



## betty14

Hello mrsq,

Course you can join :flower:

The avasrage time is 7 weeks it would seem... And don't be surprised if you totally feel pregnant alot in the next few weeks it's seems common for fake pg symptoms I believe if memory serves we all had it! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hello and welcome MrsQ, 
Indeed as Betty rightly said we all experienced pg symptoms and all waited on average 7 weeks for a proper af but some of us had a light withdrawal bleed few days after stopping it.
How you doing Betty? :) x


----------



## betty14

I'm good thanks honey, not much to report ATM, starting my training thus week woo woo!

Hows you? 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Mrsq you are more than welcome to join us! 
Well I'm cd 26 no symptoms or sore boobs or nothing so think I'll just have a light af, or here's hoping anyway so it's not too bad when I'm on holiday. Betty, I promise I will email you before I go, things are just hectic just now with work, doing a 9-9 today!

Hope everyone is well

Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

That's ok lolly no worries, don't stress yourself about it! 

Hope you have a good day today, is the sun shining in Scotland? 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Morning everyone sorry for my lack of updates how are you all? 

This month has vanished been so busy with work and then hectic weekends visting family and the fab Grand National this weeked been loving the gorgeous weather... have a red nose and left arm from the sun!! 

Well nothing really to update from me af came at 26 days again so today is cd 14 so me and hubby have been :sex: for the last 4 or 5 days so will see if this month brings any good news! 

Hormones seem to have settled down now since coming off cerazette first few months I had really sore boobs and loads of cramping around ov time and nothing at all this month - hope this doesn't mean I haven't ovulated. Haven't bought any ov kits this month, might get some today. 

K.xx


----------



## betty14

Hey kix that's cool no worries! 

I wouldn't worry too much your prob not having extreme symptoms because your bidy is settling! 

What day did you ov last mth?

I'm sure you will catch v soon and all this will be a distant memory!! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

hi all hope you had a lovely weekend, was lovely and hot, made the most of it with bike rides and beers hehe :) good luck with ur training this week betty :)

lets all hope we have our bfp by end of the summer at least! fingers crossed. 

xx


----------



## betty14

Aww sounds like a lovely weekend hay! 

I'm all mixed with excitement and nerves about what lies ahead lol! 

Fx'ed for summer bfp's all around eh!!

X x x


----------



## Gemie

Hey girls :flower: Just checking in to see how you're all doing?? xx


----------



## MrsQ

Hi guys.

I got some OPKS left over from when i used them to concieve my son. And i cant remember how they work.

If i can get a pic up i will see what you think?


----------



## MrsQ

prob cant see it but theres a faint line?#



I did have one quite dark two days ago but still no af and cant remember how it all works.
 



Attached Files:







opk.JPG
File size: 13 KB
Views: 4


----------



## betty14

Hey gemie, I'm all good ta, you must be ready to pop by now! That's madness to think eh! How are you feeling? :flower:

Mrs q the opk's are positive when the test line is as dark or darker than the control line so the pic you posted is neg but you say you had a darker one a couple of days ago? Do you have a pic of that one? 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Hi Gemie doing good thanks, bet you're very excited to meet your little one now arent you!
Betty definite fx'd for :bfp: all round. definitely has to be our year! :D 
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi! 

I'm mega busy at work just now so sorry for my lack of posts! I'm cycle day 27 so the witch is lingering, can feel the usual aches and pains starting lol.
Hopefully may will be my month! It will be a whole year since stopping cerazette! 

Will catch up with you all 2mor! 

Can't wait to hear that you have gave birth gemie, very exciting! 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

aww lolly thats cool we all understand!

i pop on with my phone all the time so i can keep up lol!!

hope the :witch: either stays away or isnt too bad for your hols!!

im CD20... nothing to report other than that lol.... shouldnt be too much longer before i get my fs app through...unless the government havent put the funding back into place of course!!:wacko:

x x x


----------



## hay246

I'm CD 22 wonder how many days my cycle will be this month! last month was 30 and one before was 23! just a guessing game :shrug:

x


----------



## Gemie

Yep... just about fit to burst! I keep getting false starts and thinking she's coming but she's too laid back like her daddy! lol
She's a madam, that's for sure.

I'm sending you all lots of :dust: for those much wanted and longed for BFPs soon!! :hugs:


----------



## kix11

Having weird cramps today and sensitve boobs - not sure what that means if anything. I remember getting these in the first month after coming of cerazette but have not really had it since. 

I am cd 17 today and I think I ovulated on day 10 or 11 I hate the wait now for AF which has been at 26 days for the last 3 months. 

Fingers crossed for everyones BFP!xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

That's me finished work for my holidays!! Leave 2mor at 4am so this will be my last post for a bit! 

Gemie you will have had your baby by the time I get back, good luck!

Hope those who are waiting on af get there bfps!

Betty, I emailed you, let me know if you got it and how you got on today!

I'll be back in full force next month and raring to go! Have to get my bfp in the next few months surely! 


Speak soon girls!



Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks lolly I did get the email! It was really helpful an im sure i will have many many questions in the future :haha: today went great am now armed with a whole arsenal of books :haha: and I'm raring to go!! Lolly it really is your turn next for that :bfp:

Gemie hope the baby arrives soon :thumbup: keep us all posted!

Kix, I really hope the cramps etc are all good signs! Keep us updated!

X x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Gemie- Good luck with the birth and let us know weight etc asap :haha:
Lolly- Have a fantabulous time on holiday, it will do you the world of good and you deserve it after all those long hours working :hugs:
Betty- Glad today went well, I'm sure you'll be fab driving instructor :flower:
Kix- Hope those symptoms are a good sign, let us know :thumbup:

:dust: xxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey! Very happy with it all ATM, sure I'll have my moments where it stresses me right out lol! 

X x


----------



## betty14

Double post :wacko:

X x


----------



## hay246

glad it went well betty! 
gemie wishing u all the best :) how exciting! 
lolly - too late but i hope u have a fabulous time! :D
honey how are u getting on?

x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Have a nice holiday lolly  how r all the other girls? sorry honey i didnt pm back last time i was away over weekend and been mad busy since. how have u been?

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Hay, I'm great thanks, the incredible exhaustion has lifted finally and nausea has all but gone. Getting some headaches but all just normal symptoms worth putting up with for the end result :)
Hey Rachael, Hope you had a nice wkend, no drama bout the pm. I'm well, how are you doing? I'm starting to get desperate to find out the sex, I'm 99% sure it's a boy :haha:
xx


----------



## MrsQ

Hi guys well it's been two weeks since I stopped taking cerazette and still no af! I was only on it max 6 months!!!! 
I am getting really angry having read so many women not getting periods back for months or years after! Anyone know of a group where people are campaigning to get this vile pill taken off the Market? 
I dunno about anyone else but all I was told was it was te pill o take when you are Breastfeeding! 
I had been on microgynon for years before having my son and fell preg straight away!
I think it's disgusting this pill and think Drs or someone should be accountable for so many women having these nasty side effects!!!! 

Rant over lol


----------



## Honeybear1976

MrsQ - They recommend any minipill such as cerazette as it doesn't then hinder milk supply which they say the combined pill does. After I'd had my 1st child they put me onto the mini pill (can't remember which one) because I was bf, the doctor said I couldn't go back on the pill I was on before delivery as it would stop my milk flow. In the end after having not nice side effects from whatever that mini pill was I insisted I go back to my previous combined pill and if milk does start to dry up I'll change back to mini pill, whilst I was swapping from the mini pill over to the combined one I caught pregnant and my milk was fine :haha:
So guess for ppl not wanting to get caught by surprise whilst breastfeeding mini pill is the best :)


----------



## kix11

Hi everyone hope you're all having a lovely weekend. Any of the girls who are preg did you feel any symptoms early on after ov?xx


----------



## betty14

Can't help kix but just wondering what your feeling? Where in your cycle are you? X x x


----------



## Samie18

Hi Kix i had sore boobs from ovulation then i got the same period type pains when my af was due so thought it was just normal period pains and my af was gonna start but never did!
Fingers crossed
x


----------



## kix11

Thanks for replies Betty & Samie - I am only cd 20 and I ovulated on cd 12 or 13 (so last Sat / Sun). Normally I get a few light cramps before ov but nothing this cycle - but from Thursday so after ov I have had light cramps, sore boobs, light headache and lower back pain. Don't want to get my hopes up though just wondered what anyone else had felt - I have had 26 day cycles so if its the same I will be due on Easter Sunday (which is also the day we go on hols) so at least I will be cheered by hols if af does come!! 

What I am feeling could be anything really but just seemed to early for normal period pains etc. but who knows easy to imagine things when you want it so badly!!!x


----------



## Samie18

Fingers crossed!
x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

my boobs hurt/were sensitive from practically the next day after ov which was different for me. As I got closer to af due date they also appeared to be more fuller? Either way my boobs were definitely trying to tell me something and then i got my BFP.

good luck xx


----------



## betty14

Ooh sounding Promising then eh!! 

Keep us updated when you test etc!! 

Jax I can't get over the fact your 21 weeks along that's madness!!! Do you have a bump yet? 

X x


----------



## kix11

Who knows but b


----------



## kix11

Oops using my phone and pressed to quick - meant to say boobs are defo sore been like this for nearly 6 days now. Will just have to wait and see gonna wait and see if af comes on sunday before testing - we go on hold Sunday evening so might test Sunday morning if I get there without af showing. 

How's things with you Betty? How you feeling bout everything? 

Anyone got plans for Easter?xxx


----------



## MrsQ

Honeybear1976 said:


> MrsQ - They recommend any minipill such as cerazette as it doesn't then hinder milk supply which they say the combined pill does. After I'd had my 1st child they put me onto the mini pill (can't remember which one) because I was bf, the doctor said I couldn't go back on the pill I was on before delivery as it would stop my milk flow. In the end after having not nice side effects from whatever that mini pill was I insisted I go back to my previous combined pill and if milk does start to dry up I'll change back to mini pill, whilst I was swapping from the mini pill over to the combined one I caught pregnant and my milk was fine :haha:
> So guess for ppl not wanting to get caught by surprise whilst breastfeeding mini pill is the best :)

Also the reason i couldnt go back on microgynon was cos it could get through to baby when bf.

Been off pill 2 weeks this sat just gone. af pains gone now for hte moment although they got so bad i was taking paracetamol and ibruphophen together!

fingers crossed.
x


----------



## betty14

kix11 said:


> Oops using my phone and pressed to quick - meant to say boobs are defo sore been like this for nearly 6 days now. Will just have to wait and see gonna wait and see if af comes on sunday before testing - we go on hold Sunday evening so might test Sunday morning if I get there without af showing.
> 
> How's things with you Betty? How you feeling bout everything?
> 
> Anyone got plans for Easter?xxx

I'm good thanks, feeling ok at the mo, no referral yet although I kinda guessed I wouldn't have yet! Will be chasing it next week if I don't get it this week! 

Where you off to on hols? 
No plans for Easter here! Just visiting family I would think so nothin terribly exciting lol! 

Mrsq, glad the cramps have gone now :thumbup:

X x. X


----------



## JaxBlackmore

betty14 said:


> Ooh sounding Promising then eh!!
> 
> Keep us updated when you test etc!!
> 
> Jax I can't get over the fact your 21 weeks along that's madness!!! Do you have a bump yet?
> 
> X x

thanks Betty, its going so very quick! I'm huge already, I felt him roll over this morning - very strange sensation!

I'm so rooting for you guys to get your BFP soon! xx


----------



## betty14

Aww awesome! I bet that's so weird I can't wait to experience All that!

I bet your not huge lol! Is this your first baby? 

X x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

it is yes, perhaps huge is a big of an exaggeration but there is definitely no hiding i'm pregnant!

How is the Driving Instructor training going? xx


----------



## betty14

Aww that's so exciting for you! I bet you look lovely :flower:

Driving instructor training is going well just theory at the mo and a massive amount if it lol! But enjoying it!! 

Do you have any names for your little man? 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Glad driving instructor training is going well Betty - bet it's good to have something else to concentrate in too rather than just ttc! I swear I'm driving myself insane with thus 2 week wait! Every little last thing I think is a symptom ha! Driving hubby mad I can't think bout anything else! 

To be honest just thinking now af is going to show any day think I've just been pinning my hopes on anything! Oh well 1 more month closer to my Bfp that's all I keep thinking!! 

We're off to south of France on Sunday can't wait 3 nights in Cannes and 2 in Monaco - should help me relax and take my obsession away for a few days ha!! Xxx


----------



## betty14

ooh kix that sounds lush! we sooooo need a holiday :coffee:

what dpo are you now? will you be testing before you go??

its so good to have something else to focus on and also something i have control over which is brill! i think the heat is off my mind as i am resigned to the fact that i dont ov so wont get preg and if i find myself with a suprise :bfp: because i did ov the once in a blue moon then fab!:happydance:

x x x


----------



## kix11

I'm cd 22 and my cycle has been 26days so af due sat / sun. Not gonna test until the wknd bought some for last cycle which I didn't use cos af showed so really tempted to test but gonna resist! 

Yeah can't wait for hols think Im going to go for a look in the shops on my lunch hour 2moro for a few holiday clothes exciting! 

Either way this wknd can not come quick enough so I can start thinking about other things than am I aren't I!! Xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww wise plan not to test till she is late! Eliminates the stress of negatives or faint positives eh!! 

Ooh I love holiday clothes shopping :thumbup: well any clothes shopping will do tbh lol! 

X x. X


----------



## hay246

hi all

kix holiday sounds lovely i cant wait to book mine :) cant beat a holiday ! :D

I'm on CD 29 now, cycles haven't exactly been same every month anyway so not getting my hopes up! I don't even know when i'm ovulating or if i even am.. when do get my period this month, when its finished just going to take to every day / every other day method to cover all areas as i really don't know when my fertile period is, could be :sex: at totally wrong times!

if only it was all so simple and you could get pregnant any time of the month! 

hope you get your referral soon betty :) 

:flower: x


----------



## MrsQ

Hi guys. When I said the pains had gone I lied! I was shopping yesterday and nearly passed out from the pain and my husbands exact words were..... You've gone grey! Nice
So Drs app for me as I can't deal with this pain anymore I accept I prob won't get a period for months but the pain is just getting worse and at the back of my mind I just think ..... Jade goody ....... So just seeing if theres anything they can check or even give pain releif wise as ibuprofen and paracetanol ain't cuttin it! X


----------



## kix11

Morning Everyone, 

Mrs Q pain sounds awful i would defo go and get checked out doesn't sound right? Hope you're ok let us know. 

Hay - are you gonna test? You never know? 

Last day in work for me today until 3rd May!! I'm dying to take a test but going to wait until Sat or Sun if af doesn't show. Had a few other weird symptoms - felt a bit nauseous yesterday and had a nose bleed this morning which I never get and boobs are still killing me. But feel silly as I am that obsessed I think everything is a sign! I am sure af will show at the weekend. 

xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Mrsq- get to the docs I'm sure it's probably nothing but always better to get checked over :thumbup:
Kix-I can't wait till you test either, I'll be checking in over the wkend and hoping you've got your :bfp: If not then I'm sure your body is doing all the right things, cycle length, time of ov etc. :hugs:
Betty- glad you're enjoying the driving instructor training, theory is always harder than the practical, my eldest 2 both play piano and working towards their Grade 3 practical but have just done their Grade 1 theory and the work involved was criminal :haha:


----------



## hay246

sounds horrible MrsQ hope u get it sorted whatever it is! :hug: 

kix - i do have a lot of internet cheapies that i may resort to if i don't come on over next few days, just really don't think i am but i just dont want to get my hopes up to find its just a longer cycle!
I'm also off after today till 3rd May wooohooo :D 
good luck with ur test, hope u get your :bfp:

xx




kix11 said:


> Morning Everyone,
> 
> Mrs Q pain sounds awful i would defo go and get checked out doesn't sound right? Hope you're ok let us know.
> 
> Hay - are you gonna test? You never know?
> 
> Last day in work for me today until 3rd May!! I'm dying to take a test but going to wait until Sat or Sun if af doesn't show. Had a few other weird symptoms - felt a bit nauseous yesterday and had a nose bleed this morning which I never get and boobs are still killing me. But feel silly as I am that obsessed I think everything is a sign! I am sure af will show at the weekend.
> 
> xxx


----------



## betty14

Hey ladies! 

Mrsq I wouldn't leave it if the pain is that severe, better to be checked and know all is fine than worry eh! 

Ooh exciting that we may have more :bfp: over Easter weekend! Please keep us all updated when you both test!! 

I have started spotting again which seems to be the norm now :cry: for about a week before im due it starts so I tend to be bleeding for 2 weeks every cycle now :shrug:

Hoping the fs appointment will arrive soon and then I might get some answers! 

Honey, the piano is a fab skill to have your kids are lucky! But seems harsh making them take theory!!

Sorry if I missed anyone or anything I'm on my phone and it's difficult to see everything lol! 

X x x x

X x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty,
Yes it's fabulous to be able to play the piano :) I have to explain why they do the theory as I feel guilty now :haha: When you get to Grade 5 practical you can't progress to Grade 6 practical until you have a minimum Grade 5 theory :wacko: Better they start on the theory now than get to Grade 6 and then have to do all the theory from scratch. We're hoping they can get all the grades done before they get to GCSE age as I wouldn't let the music take preference to their academic subjects.:hugs:


----------



## hay246

my brother used to play the piano, an accordion, doesnt any more but did years and years ago he used to love it! 
well i caved and did a internet cheapy and defo negative. probably just a longer cycle.
annoyed with myself for even bothering testing now :( 

hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sorry to hear that Hay :hugs: but you're not out till the :witch: flies in. My grandfather played the accordion and I always wanted to learn, I have inherited it now, it's in the attic in it's case, it's worth a fortune and I don't think I could do it justice :haha:


----------



## hay246

I used to play accordion too, it is a great thing to play! I'm startin to doubt the internet cheapies and that they ar e duds, but I think that's my wishful thinkin, cd 32 and stil no period!! Could just be a 34 dayer for me again, who knows! My friend is pregnant I'm tempted to ask her to try using one! Enjoy ur weekend and happy easter!Xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning! I'm baaaaaccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk!


Had a fab time in Tenerife the weather was lovely & i have a great tan!

No idea whats going on though lol, so i had a positive opk on cycle day 15/16. I'm cycle day 38 today, no af and still showing positive opks but negative hpt. Wtf???????? I've not a long cycle in about 5 months! The opk was def positive on day 15 but its still positive now! I have no idea, I'll just wait till the witch comes!

So Ive quickly looked through what Ive missed, hope everyone is well :flower:

Betty, just ask away if you have any questions!

Right, Im off to start the holiday washing...............................




Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly that's great glad you had a nice time and have a good tan!! 

Wonder whats going on with your tests? Are the opks pos everyday? They say that they can be pos if your pg... What hpt are u using maybe try a diff one? 

If nit could just be the flights etc messing you up? :shrug: would seem our bodies are super sensitive eh!!


Hay I hope you get either a pos of af soon! At least you'll know where you are eh!! 

Xx x.


----------



## hay246

Glad to hear u had a good time! Did u go to loro parque?? Loved it there! I am cd 32 and haven't had a cycle longer than 30 since october! Strange! Hope everyones well xx


----------



## betty14

Aww hay, when are you testing?, how many dpo does this make you? 

Nothing new here, spotting again 10 days before af is due :shrug: I'm guessing this is to do with my rock bottom progesterone levels :cry: it's so annoying as I bleed For about 2 weeks all in all every month now!!!

X x x


----------



## hay246

aww no, bet thats not nice bleeding for 2 weeks every time! wish our bodies were bloody simple!!

I'm not even sure when I'm ovulating or if i am as my cycles vary so not sure how many dpo :shrug:
since i came off the pill they have been 34, 29, 31, 26, 23 and latest being 30, now I'm on cd 33, and sometimes getting pains as if i am coming on, and stil getting CM and today I'm having twinges in my stomach that feel nothing like period pains! I did an internet cheapie 2 days ago and negative, but I'm not sure i trust them anyway, my friend is pregnant and was going to ask her to try one out, but then at the same time i dont want to incase it is just negative. argh so frustrating! 
not sure whether to bother testing again with a better test, but i really just don't want to get my hopes up!

whats the weather like where you are betty, are u having a nice weekend?

xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww hay that so frustrating! It could be that your testing to early if your not sure where you are in Your cycle!! Just try to stay positive as your not out till she flies in :thumbup:

Bleeding for so long is awful and I have period pain all the time too so not fun!! I had sore (.)(.) this month too which I haven't had for months so lord knows what's going on! 

The weather is scorching here, have been doing an egg hunt with my niece and nephew and now just chilling with my family before hiding under the parasol in the garden to do some study :) 

How about you? 
X x x


----------



## hay246

Aww nice, I been at beach too most of the day, and went for a yummy carvery :) thanks, going to try and stay positive, have heard that some people don't get positives till later on, but I just think my bodies messing me around and it's a longer cycle :( but only time will tell! 
Bleeding and period pain, how horrible :( hope it gets sorted for u soon! How did your egg hunt go? Xxx


----------



## betty14

Ooh I love carvery!! Sounds like you have had the perfect Easter Sunday!! 

I hope you find out one way or the other really soon the waiting and not knowing is the worst bit!!! 

The hunt went great got lots of lovely pictures of them finding all the treats the Easter bunny hid!! 

I got af properly today making this cycle only 31 days now all I need is to start ovulating on my own and I'll be well away :haha: :haha: 

How are you lolly? Have you got through all your holiday :hangwashing: 

X x x x


----------



## hay246

thanks betty i hope so too, I'd rather just come on if I'm not going to get a positive rather than not knowing it is definitely the worst bit, especially when you kind of get hopes up! 
cd 34, oct was last time it was 34! and still no period, but bfn yesterday.. arghh!! have ordered some first response, and if i don't come on by friday i may resort to one of them, or go and see doctor!

lovely, i get so snap happy ha ha!

i think lolly has been buried under all her washing hehe ;)

xxx


----------



## hay246

soooo i decided I'd do an internet cheapie again, and was shocked that after a couple of minutes there were 2 lines, did another and the same. going to do a decent test first thing, scared and excited!


----------



## betty14

ooh hay thats not even a guess job thats a def bfp... i would say you will get a beautiful line on a frer :thumbup:

congratulations, keep us updated with piccies :)

Lolly are you ok? 

did anyone else notice Gemie had her baby?

x x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

OMG Hay that is amazing, congrats, get a clear blue digital with the weeks thing in the display thing, that's what hubby made me get coz normal one was so faint :haha: I'm waiting for you all to get your :bfp:s so we can start a thread for us all babies after cerazette!!! :haha:
Betty no havn't seen that Gemie had baby?
Ooh there's exciting. 
xxx


----------



## hay246

thanks honeybear and betty :D

i did a clearblue and got pregnant 1-2 weeks. im so excited! but scared, keep havin twinges/cramps and don't want anything to go wrong!

so has Gemie had her baby now?

hope you're both well, and lolly! 

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

Hay massive CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've just been so busy!

So, i need help. I'm cycle day 42 negative ic pregnancy tests but very positive opks which have been positive for weeks?? From my first positive opk I'd say im 2 weeks late. Any thoughts? :wacko:


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

It says gemie had her On the first page of this thread, I clicked the first instead of lastby mistake and saw it!

Hay that's just wonderful congrats! 

Lolly have you done a proper test? Those if can be a little hit and miss? Dunno why you would be getting pos opk's still if you weren't pg? Perhaps go get hcg bloods done?

Honey a post cerazette babies thread would be fab but I fear that you are all gonna leave me well behind :cry: I would have to be the baron hanger-on :haha:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly, what are ic pregnancy tests? If no af in few days I would get a clear blue digital. Glad you're ok and just busy, was starting to wonder where you were!!
Hay how exciting is it to see that 1-2wks!!!! I bought a pack of 2 that were on offer at the time so a week later I did another one and it then said 3-4wks!! Don't worry bout the cramps and pains, especially down low they are normal cos the uterus is stretching. Last few nights I was in agony in my groin area just rolling over in bed! :wacko:
I'm so excited for you xx


----------



## Lollylou

I just dunno what the hells going on> I done a clear blue test 2 weeks ago and that said not pregnant. I'll give it a few more days but no doubt it obviously means theres summin wrong


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Nah Lollu give it a few more days and either af will show or maybe you'll get a positive.:hugs: Just looked up Gemie's profile and she had Poppy Matilda Lily weighing 8lb 11oz on the 19th April!


----------



## hay246

Thanks all, it's great seeing the pregnant in blatent words! I'm just so shocked, really didn't think it ha d happened this month! 
Lolly I was getting negati ves a few days ago, and then did internet cheapie last night (ic) and line didn't come up as I was doing it, it was a few minutes later! Definitely don't think you're out yet, I really thought same few days ago! Awww betty I feel bad gettin my positive before u, really am routing for u and lolly! Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty you most certainly won't be left behind, I'm sure you're soon going to get your fs appt then things will happen for you too :)
xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Congratulations Hay on ur BFP  thats brill news. Lolly keep testing every few days i got really positive opk's then did a pregnancy test and it was positive . Betty you wont get left behind, good things come to those who wait 

Rachael


----------



## Samie18

Just popped by for updates, and what a fab one!!
Congrats Hay its so exciting =o)
Lolly i was reading https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#3 about positive opk all the time, don't know if its of any help!

xx


----------



## betty14

hay246 said:


> Awww betty I feel bad gettin my positive before u, really am routing for u and lolly! Xxx

please dont feel bad... i am totaly over the moon for you and you deserve it so much, i was just having a bad few mins, no closer to seeing the fs and just feeling like it was never gonna be my turn, please please ignore me!!:blush:

i agree with the others lolly keep testing, im sure you and hay are gonna be bump buddies :happydance:

thanks honey im hoping it will all happen soon as im stuck in that rut and constantly thinking of what ifs and i need some answers from the people who really know!!!:dohh:

thanks rachael i know your right its just hard to keep beliveing it at times!!

hey samie, hows things with you?? you popped in at the right time eh!!

x x x


----------



## Samie18

I know its exciting! 

I keep checking because i know there will be many bfp to follow :thumbup:
I feel bad writing on here now because it happened so quick for us and i dont wanna feel like im imposing and because ive been having a rough time i feel ungrateful moaning when you all want your bfp soooo bad :roll:

Anyhow i have seen the bump a couple of times now, i had some bleeding at 8 weeks so had a early scan which was all ok and so far no more bleeding. I also had a little scan last week and saw the baby bouncing around... was very cute and finally made it feel like there was something inside and i wasnt just feeling so ill for nothing because i dont feel pregnant just ill. I have my nuchal scan on the 5th May so am very excited to have a proper measurement and dates :happydance:

I shall keep popping by and i'm sure your bfp are not far away
x


----------



## hay246

thanks samie and rachael. aww thats nice for u samie that u will get proper measurement and dates etc.

keep us posted lolly!would be great if we could be bump buddies!

and i agree with honeybear betty i think about ur fs appointment things will start happening and i hope you are not far behind with your :bfp: :hug:


i am off to doctors first thing tomorrow to get ball rolling with midwife etc, if clearblue says 1-2 weeks does that mean i'm actually 4-5 weeks? 

xx


----------



## Samie18

you add the weeks from you last period which is usually about 2 weeks unless your cycle was way off and depends when you ovulated but they work it out from the first day of your last period! Then the scan alters the dates.
x


----------



## betty14

Aww Samie sorry to hear you have been having a rough time! I hope you start to feel Better soon then you can start enjoying it!!

You def have to keep popping back even it's good to keep up to date with how everyone is doing :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Thanks Ive got everything crossed that as im nearing the 12 week mark things will improve!

I'll keep checking in, its become a habit now
=o)


----------



## WelshFairy

Hey ladies!

Congrats Hay on your BFP!! Exciting news! Its really exciting and positive for all of us! At least there's some hope!! :)
Betty I'm sure you'll get your bfp soon! You'll beat me to it anyway! fx 

I'm wondering whether to put the babymaking on hold for a while as I'm stressing too much but I don't know how I would cope as the longing for a baby is so great! I'm stuck in a rut at the moment! I don't know if this sounds wrong but I'm jealous of the girls I work with! Both are pregnant accidentally! Both smoke and one even drinks most weekends! Why is this always the way?!
I've given up smoking, barely drink and trying to get pregnant and its not bloody happening!

Sorry girls for the rant! I think we all have moments like this! 
Does anyone else feel this way? :( x


----------



## betty14

Aww welsh, I know exactly how you feel! How is it that these girls just 'fall' and yet us 'trying' and nothing happens :shrug: 

Are you charting etc? Maybe have a month or 2 where you just relax and enjoy sex again you want it again and it not be about making a baby?

I feel I should apologise again I wasn't in a one woman pity party yesterday the realisation that I won't get pg without a team of ppl hit me again and I was a little down! So sorry girls!! 

How's everyone else this beautiful morning!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Welshfairy, Sorry you're feeling that way it does seem like the whole world around you is having babies when you want one (most annoying without intention!!) It took us 17months to conceive our 3rd and it was heartbreaking, worth every af though. My hubby and I both stopped smoking before trying for last baby and I think it was one of the reasons it took so long. Your body is going through major changes when you stop smoking so give it time to clear out of your body and well done :) 

Betty you had better stop apologising, nothing to apologise for, we are here for you every step of the way until you get your :bfp:. It will happen Betty and the longer it takes the more special it is, not that it always feels like that. Any time you want to offload even if it's once a day it is absolutely fine, go for it, we (well I will anyway but hope I can speak for us all!!) will listen to your concerns and hopefully make you feel better. :hugs::thumbup:
xxx


----------



## hay246

i totally second what honeybear has said here betty. 

thanks welshfairy came as quite a shock, as really didnt think it was going to happen yet, i kind of had give up in a way, and not expected it, and then it happened, so being relaxed about it i definitely think helps, although i know it is easier said than done.

It definitely gives hope that cerazette isn't all that bad, taken me just over 7 months, and i had to have a break for a month in March because i had leep procedure and couldn't have sex for 4 weeks, maybe the break did me good and stopped me thinking about it so much, as then the next cycle i fell pregnant.

it always seems to be the way that if you want something it seems to take forever, and that you then see everyone pregnant around you. my best friend who i found out was pregnant, wasn't even trying and they just had an "accident" so it was really hard especially as she knew i was trying.
but it will happen, and i think we all need rants, and do have our moments, but that's what we're all here for, to help each other as much as we can!

xxx



Honeybear1976 said:


> Betty you had better stop apologising, nothing to apologise for, we are here for you every step of the way until you get your :bfp:. It will happen Betty and the longer it takes the more special it is, not that it always feels like that. Any time you want to offload even if it's once a day it is absolutely fine, go for it, we (well I will anyway but hope I can speak for us all!!) will listen to your concerns and hopefully make you feel better. :hugs::thumbup:
> xxx


----------



## WelshFairy

Its a lovely day today still a bit chilly tho!
Well I've booked to see the doctor on tuesday morning to get the ball rolling into why I'm not pregnant yet! Haven't been charting cos af hasn't settled into a regular pattern yet but my cycles are getting better! I did contemplate getting some ovualation tests but didn't see the point as af hasn't settled! I went 71 days last time and due now bt no af! Typical haha! 
I'm sick of testing and getting bloody BFN!!! Lol!

I'm in a better mood today as I'm sure u can guess, oh is happy because I might get thro the day without bawling my eyes out! Haha

Well hope all u ladies are feeling good!

X


----------



## betty14

Aww you guys are so sweet! Is great to know it's ok to rant! I try not to very often but sometimes you just have to eh! 

That's great welsh, hopefully they will run tests to make sure all is ok! 

Hay will you need extra care after the leep or is everything as normal now?

Any news lolly? 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Sorry I haven't been on for a while been very busy with work and studying. 

I hope you are all well and looking forward to another long weekend!c:thumbup:

@ Hayley that is fab news so pleased for you :flower:

@ Welshfairy / Betty nobody can be happy 100% of the time even if we try hard we are only human after all. My oh bless him has noticed that I get a bit down when around our friends babys and when my boss whose newly pregnant showed me her scan etc even though I try my hard not to! :) its not that I am not happy for people its just my innering longing wishing it was my turn. Our time will come and will be so worth the wait :hugs:

I am currently cd16, first thing this morning I noticed some very light pink spotting when I wiped but nothing after that and this evening I am sure my OPK was positive! just my luck that my OH has started on late shift today but we :sex: on days 10, 12 and 14 and I will try my best to squeeze some more in. My last two cycles have been 28 and 29 days so hopefully this one will be the same so if I haven't come on by May 11thish I will test. 

:dust: for everyone 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww moomoo, fx'ed for this cycle for you! sounds like it's all fallen right and I'm sure you can coax your oh into sone more :sex:! 

Keep us all posted!!

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning. Sorry for being grumpy it's just so hard seeing everybody getting pregnant. I really thought my body had settled into some sort of routine but clearly not as I'm cycle day 44. I've done every test under the sun so I'm def not pregnant. I'm going to try and speak to doctor next week as that's it been a year now. It's just heart breaking 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

I'm with ya lolly!:hugs: I would make an appointment to see the doc see if there is anything going on:shrug: 

Could it have been the flights that messed your system about? :shrug:

Chin up chicky d :hugs::hugs::hugs:

X x x


----------



## hay246

aww sorry to hear that lolly :hugs: :hug: 

Betty i asked about the leep and said i was worried as had heard it can weaken cervix but she said it wouldnt, but i will prob tel midwife and have them check as time goes on for peace of mind.

x



betty14 said:


> Aww you guys are so sweet! Is great to know it's ok to rant! I try not to very often but sometimes you just have to eh!
> 
> That's great welsh, hopefully they will run tests to make sure all is ok!
> 
> Hay will you need extra care after the leep or is everything as normal now?
> 
> Any news lolly?
> 
> X x x


----------



## betty14

Think thats prov for the best hay! Peace if mind is priceless especially when pg!!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hope you've all had a nice wkend? Lolly are you going to go to the docs this week? How is everyone else doing?
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi

I've had a good weekend thanks. I'm going to phone 2mor & see when i can get an appointment. Whatever happens I've got alot of other things to focus on just now anyway so its all good. I'm just going to stop thinking about ttc for the summer and just have sex when we feel like it, its been a long long year of opks, stress, worry, tests & everything being so technical. Never in a million years did i think it would be this much hassle but theres nothing more we can do. We cant get referred till november so we'll just have to sit it out.


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Lolly, I'm glad you have other things to take your mind off things. I honestly think it will happen for you when you least expect it. I don't know if I mentioned it before but a friend of mine, they were trying for years and were next on the list to have ivf and they went on holiday and came back pregnant. It almost always seems to happen when you're not trying as such and just enjoying sex for what it is 'fun'!! :haha:
:hugs: xx


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Had a lovely weekend thanks honey I had my 3 yr old neice for a night and she had us in stitches my favourite moment was when she offered me some Barbie lipgloss I declined as I have a coldsore to which she replied is it because of your salad auntie :) bless her she thought I had said coleslaw which she has on her salad I couldn't stop laughing :)

Lolly sorry it hasn't worked out for you yet, i've only been trying since Feb but have been amazed at how much there is to know. I've spent most of my life trying not to get pregnant and didnt realise it depended on some many factors our bodies are funny things, I know its easy for me to say but keep your chin up your plan sounds like a good one and you hear so many stories of people trying and then as soon as they stop and take each day as it comes they discover they are pregnant. 

I am now CD 20 and when I wiped this morning was very surprised to see the tissue was brown my AF is roughly due on the 11th so not sure if this is what it is just have to wait and see. I did though have a pinhead size spot of bright red blood and pinkish tinge on CD16 first thing in the morning so not sure if the 2 are connected. 

Sorry for TMI and such a long post 

xx


----------



## betty14

@lolly, what can you be referred till November Hun? Is it 18 mths in Scotland? Goad your feeling positive and I just wanna give ya :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Moomoo, how many dpo are ya? Could be IB... I would just try to relax and see what happens fx'ed it's good signs!!! 

No news here Im afraid... Gonna call the docs tomorrow so will update you all then!! 

Xx x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi Betty 

I think I had a postive OPK on CD16 but not sure if that was the start or end of my surge so not entirely sure when I ovluated but like you say will keep my fingers crossed. 

I hope the docs give you some answers 

xx


----------



## betty14

Ah I see moo, well fx'ed you caught the eggy!! 

Keep us posted!! 

X x x


----------



## WelshFairy

Hey ladies, hope you all had a lovely bank holiday.

I've just come back from doctors now and feeling amazing!
I feel like there's some light at the end of the tunnel now. 
I've had loads of bloods taken today to check hormones. And I got a ultrasound scan for a few weeks as well just to check my endometriosis and check for pol ovaries. 
Doctor did turn around and said it may take upto a year to get something sorted but I'm not too worried at all!
I feel so much better but the main struggle now, losing weight, little on the overweight side so doctor advised to lose a little more weight and things should be working then, if nothing comes back in the tests.

How are you ladies doing? 
Fx for all x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Just wanted to say congrats on your BFP Hay!! wonderful news!

Don't loose hope ladies, i'm sure it'll happen for you soon xxx


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, 

I'm back from my hols we had a really lovely time and I feel like I've been off work for ages which is great - totally chilled on my first day back today! Hope this feeling lasts. 

Just beem reading eveyone's updates hope you're all well!! Massive congrats to Hay really made up for you!!! 

:dohh: No BFP for us yet I had so many pregnancy symptoms I was sure I was pregnant and then af showed just before hols...

Time to :sex: again already though seems to have gone really quick and I have bought some ov kits this month as I think I am ovulating on day 14 but then having af between 24 to 26 and I have read that the time between ov and 1st day of period (luetal phase) should be at least 12 days? 

Who knows?! One of my best friends is due a week today 10th May and I can not WAIT to meet the baby so that will hopefully keep my mind off ttc all the time! 

K.xxx


----------



## betty14

Well just heard from the doc, the funding hasn't been put back in place for fertility treatment yet, but I will be referred when it does, WTF!!!!! 

I am beyond annoyed, how can they mess with people's lives like that:shrug: it's not like I'm after an effin boob job that I dont need... it's because I can't get pregnant on my own! 

Ok sorry ladies rant over! 

How is everyone else? 

X x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Betty that's gutting, was there any suggestion on when the funding will be in place? :( :hugs:


----------



## hay246

thanks Jax and Kix :)

aww betty that is sooo unfair!! as if they can just say that as if its not hard enough having to wait as it is, do they not take people's feeling into consideration!!!!
i would be annoyed too. any idea when its meant to be in place?

xxx


----------



## betty14

All she said was soon....:shrug: what's that supposed to mean?...days...weeks...months??

I'm so gutted and on the edge of :cry: it's ridiculous! I wouldn't mind if I did ov sometimes and had a shot once in a while if getting pg but as far as tests have shown I dont at all!!

I'm feeling so lost and upset right now!!
X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty, Just a thought and no idea if it would help but could you go back to the doctor and say that it is really badly affecting you psychologically and really play up the emotional trauma etc, going to cause you severe depression, sleeplessness, really overexaggerate. I don't know if it will make a difference but maybe worth a try, it obviously is affecting you (understandably so) and would hope that they would then push the referrel a bit. :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Good thoughts honey but it's not my doc that's putting the breaks on she is raring to refer me it's the pct for our area they took the funding off in October and were supposed to be reinstating it in april with the new financial year but... Well it's may now and they still haven't :shrug:

Thanks for the input and im not deliberately being negative just thought I'd clarify my doc is really good and on the ball but this is outta her hands unfortunately!!

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Betty 

So sorry to hear that, good that your doctor is on your side but must be so frustrating for you. 

Its not fair how this postcode lottery for funding is allowed! :growlmad:

:hugs:to you xx


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks moomoo, I'm just hoping they give the green light soon so I don't have to have more pointless ov-less cycles!!

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Betty im so sorry to hear the news. Its so out of order that they just play about with ppls lives and emotions. It makes me more angry when genuine ppl who have so much to offer a child are going through what you are going through and u have the ppl that get pregnant with no stability no money and sometimes dont even no who the father is. :-(

Sorry rant over it just upsets me to see ppl in this situation

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Your so right! I think that's what's upsetting me more than anything the fact that I want this so much and because I can't afford to go private I have to wait for them to decide it's ok for me to be referred! 

Rant away I feel like all i have done since yesterday is rant it had both made me sad and angry that this is happening!! 

How is everyone else doing?
X x x


----------



## kix11

Betty I feel really angry for you it's so frustrating I can't even imagine how you must be feeling beacuse it's frustrating enough just trying and hoping to get pregnant without all of this. It is so annoying because they could help and it all boils down to money - the funding is all wrong and going to the wrong people sometimes and wrong situations I can't stand it. 

You deserve it so much and one day you will be an amazing mum try and just relax and enjoy the summer you need other things to look forward to and then you will defo get referred soon - if the funding was meant to be April it won't be long might be something to do with new budgets etc. I am sure you will get referred before the summer is over.

Hope you're ok rant away on here that's what it's here for!!xxx


----------



## kix11

How is everyone today? You all looking forward to the weekend? I am working 2moro unfortunately but mother in law's bday today so big family lunch on Sunday so that will be lovely! 

I'm CD15 today and hopefully done all we can again this month - seems to have come round really quick this time I hate this wait now. Did ov tests last 4 days and I think I ovulated on CD12 but it only peaked for one day and other cycles have been 3 days with a positive so ??? 

Hope everyone's ok.xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww kix your weekend ahead sounds lovely!! 

Sounds like you covered all bases and hopefully you will have a beautiful :bfp: at the end of the tww!!!!!

No news here still can't quite get my head round not getting any help!

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Quick update my bleed was very light and last approx 3 days nothing like my usual period and i'm not due on until 11th May, had a bit of headache and stuffy nose but nothing else CD24 today did a frer test but got a big fat no so not sure whats going on. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. 

xxxx


----------



## betty14

Oh moomoo,

Don't lose heart you are testing waaaaAaaaaay early if you still have 5 days till she is due then it could well have been a false negative! I would wait till she is late and get again!

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Betty, I knew in my heart of hearts that it was too early but couldn't help myself! :)surprisingly though I wasn't upset like you say I will just have to wait and see. 
Xxx


----------



## betty14

Maybe you weren't upset because you knew it was too early?!?

Hang in there and see if she is late!!

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Thought id let you know we had our scan and the baby measured to the day and everything looks ok so far. The nuchal measurement was really low so fingers crossed!

Here's the little alien although looks like a old man with a beard to me!

:dust: to you all
x
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## betty14

Aww samie, glad all is well! What a clear picture :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Thanks!
Not bad considering the flab they have to get through lol
:winkwink:


----------



## betty14

Lol, I'm sure you don't have as much as me!:winkwink:

X x x x


----------



## Samie18

I've got good insulation let just say that lol


----------



## Lollylou

Good morning everyone!

Sorry not been on much but we have got a new house and have loads going on. Going to doctors on wed as cycle day 53 now and no af. I'm not expecting much tho, it'll be the same rubbish as usual. 

Sammie that scan picture is amazing!

Betty, my email is playing up so sorry for not replying I'm having to reset it all. 

I've been spotting on and off for 3 weeks now so I'm really hoping there's nothing wrong :cry:

Have a good weekend!


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly,
New house how exciting :) Get to the doctors and tell them for your sanity you need them to do something, I'm sure it's something they can sort out for you, I know it's horrid but try to stay just a little positive, it will happen. 
:hugs: xx


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly that's Cool no worries, how annoying to have to reset it, will you be able to keep the same address? 
I hope the docs can she's some light on what's going on for you, I'm sure it's all fine but will do you good to get it confirmed by the doctor :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are all well and having a lovely weekend. 

Lolly congrats on your new house how exciting! In my family there is one of those old wives tales/saying "new house new baby" so dont give up hope I hope your doctor appointment goes ok.

I have had a headache all weekend so severe it woke me up at 2am this morning and been expereincing hot and cold sweats. When I wiped this morning I noticed some light brown cm so I think that I will come on. I was due on tomorrow or Tuesday so would be about right. 

xxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww moomoo sorry she is on her way! But onto a new cycle!! :thumbup:

I have been keeping busy making my mum a skirt and my Niece a little dress this weekend!

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi Betty very true. 

I spoke to my mum and she used to get headaches before her period so I'm guessing that was the cause of mine hope I dont get it every month though! 

You are a talented lady my sewing skills only go as far as wonderweb :) 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Think headaches are quite common, sucks tho they can be so debilitating huh! 

The dress making started because a friend was pg with a girl and we were so short on money but ibhad some materials and a sewing machine so I thought why not and I haven't stooped since!! My fav is to make the nb size :cloud9:

I can post some pics if ya wanna see some? 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi Betty 

I would love to see some pics :)

Not sure what's going on with my body been awake since 2.30 with hot sweats can't get back to sleep so have given up trying and having a cuppa. 
I have had a pad on since light brown discharge yesterday but nothing on it. I checked my cervic sorry tmi! It felt quite high and soft and my finger was clean no brown etc so perhaps my af isn't on its way who knows!

This is going to be a very long Monday! The earliest I can start work is 7:30 guessing I will be the 1st one in the office today :)

Have a good monday ladies xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oo Betty, lots of pics pls! :) Moomoo, when you gonna test again if :witch: doesn't fly in?


----------



## kix11

Morning Everyone, 

Moo moo you going to test when is af due again? 

Betty would love to see some pics of baby clothes you've made - you could set up a little business on here! 

I am really excited this morning because one of my best friends is currently in labour! Poor thing has been having contractions since 9am Sunday morning - has had a long hard night and we have just been told she is now starting to push! Oh my god feel sick with nerves for her can't concentrate in work at all! She has PCOS and no periods for 2 years so it is poss for all of us! 

Have a great Monday everyone.xx


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Sneaked on quickly whilst at work :) 

According to my calculations AF is due tomorrow, it might be due to my early start this morning but i can't finish my fruit salad which I've never had a prblem with and feel nausea. It could be all in my mind but might be a cheap test lunchtime. Will keep you updated 

xx


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

me again :) 

I couldnt resist I got a very cheap boots test and it was a bfn but keeping my chin up as we all say you're not out until the witch flies in! :)

xx


----------



## kix11

You're not out yet moo moo it might be too early to test? Especially with a cheapo one as might not be able to detect enough hcg? You're not out yet!! 

I felt sure I was pregnant last month had every symptom going but turned out to be my body playing tricks - my mum is a pharmacist and she reckons when coming off mini pill your body can produce too much progesterone to try and compensate for not having supplements and can cause loads of pregnancy symptoms so I reckon that's what happened to me - she recommended vitamin b6 and magnesium supplements and this month I am feeling nothing at all??!! 

Got my fingers crossed for you moo moo keep us updated. 

I am so happy and emotional for my mate - they have had a baby boy this morning!! Can not wait to meet him she was in labour for 28 hours and then had to have a c section poor thing!! xxx


----------



## betty14

I will post piccies later when I get on the comp at home! 

Your def not out moomoo!! Like kix said your not out till she is in!! 

That's lovely news for your friend shame about the c-section but good all is ok! 2 of my best friends have had baby girls in the last month! 

X x x x


----------



## moomoo32

Evening ladies 

Thank you all for your support it is very much appreciated:hugs:

Kix congrats to your friendsorry it wasn't a plesant expereince for her but I bet she forgot it all as soon as she held baby in her arms x

Just had shooting pain in boob about 5 in a row I think I am falling apart scared the life out of my dear oh I told him he should trade me in for a younger model! :)

Hope you are all having lovely evenings Monday done yippee! Xx


----------



## kix11

moo moo your post made me giggle I am sure your oh would never trade you in!! Hope your ok! Sounds like another good sign?! 

You gonna test? xx


----------



## betty14

aww moo moo im sure he would never trade you in lol!! when are you going test again? are you waiting till past when she was due??

here are some piccies of the clothes i have been making... these are just a few of the many many many i have made :haha:



sorry thi sone is on its side :dohh:


hope you like em :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## moomoo32

Betty 

Those dresses are fantastic you should seriously look into opening a little business you would sell loads :) 

I'm glad I made you laugh ladies :) he said he wouldnt trade me in for the world :) He brought me a present yesterday Zumba for my Nintendo WII after just the 4 minute workout I was puffing like a steam train, then bless him he came rushing in with a glass of juice and told me to take it steady :) :) 

I did my last cheapie test this morning as my pee was very concentrated (sorry TMI) and no sign of AF but bfn. It could be thought that my light bleed on cd20 was a very very light period and i'm not due on today will just wait and see keeping my chin up though.

Have a lovely day 

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Moomoo still stay positive though, have everything crossed for you :hugs:
Betty omg those dresses are fab. I sincerely hope I'm having a girl and that you will be taking orders. I would be even quite happy to buy and send the material and for you to work your magic with them!!? My 8yr old daughter said "omg mummy they're lush"!! In fact even my eldest son said he liked them (10yr old) he has very good fashion sense :haha: I've taught him well lol Hope you all have a good day :flower:


----------



## hay246

wow Betty those dresses are fabulous!! i love them!! xxx


----------



## kix11

Betty you're dresses are amazing! I love the red and white one and the yellow one with the red pockets!! Gorgeous! You should seriously think about selling these because they are really lovely! 

Moomoo your fella sounds like a love - my hubby wouln't dream of doing anything like that! Ha! Keep thinking positive you are defo still in with a chance! 

I woke up with shooting pain in bbs this morning and weird cramp that started in sort of ovary area and shot right down? AF is due Sunday or Monday if I am on another 24 / 25 day cycle so prob just other weird PMS symptoms. 

Feel much more easy about everything this month though I was quite stressed out about everything the last 3 but this month just keep thinking well it will happen one day only a matter of time before we catch that egg!! 

xx


----------



## betty14

Aww moomoo stay positive, you may still be in! And your oh sounds like a darling!! 

Thanks for the comments on the dresses! Honey I would LOVE to make you some if your having a girl!! Are you gonna find out what your having? 

Kix th e yellow one is actually a top but made entirely of offcuts from other things :thumbup:

I am into recycling and never throw any offcuts away!! Also love turning other things into dresses.... My mum has lost 4 stone and gave me a ton of old silky pjs and j have made my niece dresses from them too!! 

I have tried to sell them on eBay but nobody bought any of them :shrug: and dunno where else to sell em? 

Glad you ladies like em!!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty I'm definitely finding out the sex, 15days to go till anomoly scan so hoping to find out then :) Surprised you didn't sell any of them on ebay, are you on facebook? My sister has just sold lots and lots of shop bought clothes all 2nd hand, from a house full of smoke (not sure she told them that though?!) and they were snapped up at what I thought were quite high prices considering they were 2nd hand. I'd say on facebook yours would sell like hotcakes. My daughter is 8 and is desparate for dresses for the summer, I'll buy some from you if you have time to make them :thumbup:


----------



## WelshFairy

Moo you are so right! Betty those dresses are amazing! I would buy them dresses in a breath!

Well I got my bloods back today from the doctors and I'm not ovalating at all!
So more bloods have been ordered for day 3 and day 21 but seems as af hasn't appeared and am still waiting for her the tests are on hold for the moment.
I'm still waiting for my appointment for my ultra sound tho so something to look forward to I guess.
I just cannot believe its been over a year since I came off cerazette and still not ovulating!

Stupid pill!

Hope all you ladies are well! And sending baby dust to all x


----------



## betty14

Honey at the moment the patterns I have only go up to 4yrs... Am looking at getting a bigger patten but money is tight so might be the end if the month! But if I do I'll let ya know for some for your 8 yr old!! :thumbup: 

Thanks welshfairy, I know I'm biased but they are super cute!
I know what your going trough I have been off cerazette a year now and not ovulating! Do you have any idea how long you will wait for the us? I hope it's all clear and you just need a jump start!! 

X x x x


----------



## WelshFairy

Doctor said it would be about two weeks for letter then I book my appointment with them but not sure whether it'll be ages or not.
Its most annoying because we've spent many years trying to prevent pregnancy and now we want pregnancy it don't happen. Sods law.
My af must be coming soon tho! Got me angry face on today lol! Snappy and short today :S oh well. Poor oh tho!

I want a little girl. We've already got our boy (step-son) so I would love a little girl :) I'd definetly buy your dresses there Betty! They're beautiful! I wish I could bloody sew! I brought a dress the other week and snapped the strap on it while trying to adjust it and now its been tossed to the side because I can't sew lol! 

Well hope things are well with everyone x


----------



## betty14

Aw welsh, they are pretty quick with the scans usually as it's a quick turn around, think I waited 3 weeks ish.... 

I'm gonna make an appointment to speak with my doc find out what the lady wrote on my scan report and ask her if there is anything she can do whilst I wait for the postcode lottery to change!! There seems to be alot of success with metformin so wonder if she would give me that? :shrug:!!

Thanks for all being so kind about my dresses your all so sweet and make me smile!!

X x x x


----------



## hay246

i would love to get a dress of u if i have a girl. i am kind of convinced i am, even though its early. but don't think we are going to find out! xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww hay, well I tend to have some made waiting around so if it is a girl you know where to find me.... Anyway I'll prob still be in here talking to the new girls after you have all left me behind :haha::haha::haha:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I don't think so nobody will be left behind, I'm not going to let you :haha:
xx
How you doing Lolly? x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Betty we would never leave you behind! :hugs:

Welshfairy sorry to hear your news, keep yuor chin up your doc might be able to give you something to kickstart your ov off x

I am 99% sure I will have my af by the morning :cry:, during this afternoon and this evening I have noticed a difference in my body which are my usual AF symptons been very snappy had wind and a funny belly (sorry tmi!) and when I checked my cm is was dark brown like the start of my af. Trying not to get upset or sound ungrateful as on a positive note this means that my cycles are 28-30 days so they are pretty regular and I did only come off of cerrezttee in Feb. So have been stuffing my face with chocolate instead but might have a little cry just to get it out of my system. 

big :hugs: to you all xx


----------



## betty14

aww you guys :friends:

moomoo, sorry to hear that but the massive plus is that your cycles are not massively long :happydance::thumbup::happydance:

x x x


----------



## WelshFairy

Aw moomoo don't get disheartened you'll get your bfp soon.
Betty, you'll get your bfp before me so don't worry I'll still be waiting here lol!

Its been 12 months of testing and getting nothing! And because I only found out today I'm not ovulating and doc said probably not ovulated since coming of cerazette I'm a bit annoyed by spending all that money on tests. I'm feeling a little bitter this evening after the news setting in. I'm sooooo annoyed I listened to the doctors and went on cerazette! If only!

Sorry girls for ranting :( the other half doesn't realise what its like and is quite unsympathetic this evening!!

X


----------



## betty14

rant away welsh thats what we are here for lord knows i do ALOT :haha::haha:

trust me i know how your feeling and i just dont think our OH's get it, i think for many men it wouldnt be the end of their world if they didnt have babies but for women i truly think its hormonal and when our body says 'yep its now' then it has to be NOW!!

so please rant on we all need to sometimes and if you cant in here then where can ya!! :hug:

x x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Sorry about yesterday just feeling a bit sorry for myself, and have still got my cold which doesnt help my emotional state one bit, although the chocolate helped ;)

Welshfairy what you are feeling is completely understandable and like the other ladies have said feel free to rant on here. I think the trouble with our dear OH's is that they dont really know what to say so rather than say the wrong thing and fear upsetting us or making us feel worse they just say the usual " it will happen when it happens our time will come"

Thats why its so nice to have all you lovely ladies to speak too. 

Have a good day 

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi everyone!

Well I've just been to doctors as its been 2 months since last af. Now thats its been a year since stopping cerazette we are getting transferred to a "infertility specialist" aw i hate that word! So we've had all the blood work done this morning and a sample from oh so we just have to wait a couple of weeks now for results. We've stopped doing all the opks now & we're just having sex as & when we want to. Im sick of all the tests its just stressing me out to much and it kinda takes the fun out of sex for me. I've not read up on all the posts so hope everyone is well 


Lolly xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly I asked how you were in my last post lol. That's brilliant news that you're being referred and that they've already taken the necessary samples, really means the ball is rolling for you, really pleased for you.
Moomoo everyone has a moan in here, it's good for the soul. Love being able to come here and just yak away to ppl we can tell anything to. it's fab, I think we're a lovely bunch :happydance:


----------



## betty14

It's great we found each other in here eh!!

Lolly that's fab news! Can't believe how you walk in and walk out in the same day with all tests done and a referral and im still waiting (8weeks and counting) for my referral because of the effin postcode lottery, you clearly have a nice pct where you are :thumbup:

I have made an appointment to see my gp because I'm not happy about this and I am in 
constant pain now which can't be right!!! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

great news lolly, 

sorry to hear that welsh :hugs:

and betty definitely think you should go to see your gp, it just isnt fair!! 
also we wouldnt leave u behind!

xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks hay!

Although I fear that the Way it's going you will all have :bfp: llllooooooonnnnnnggggg before me it will be all you with pg tickers and me just hanging on :haha::haha::haha:

X x x


----------



## kix11

caved in and tested today big fat :bfn: Feel silly don't even know why I tested other than 11 is my lucky number and it's the 11th. 

Only 8dpo so really early but I definately think I am out this month. xxx


----------



## betty14

oh man kix thats sooooooooooo mega early!! it can take up to 12 days to implant so you are sooo not out!!

dont feel silly at all :awww:

when are you due for af?

x x x


----------



## moomoo32

Evening Ladies 

Kik don't feel silly I am the most impatience person I know I have tested 4 times in the last so many days! I have become a test addict :blush: 

Lolly great that you the ball has started rolling fxed that its somethin that can be easily sorted. 

Still no sign of my AF brown cm this morning but nothing all day, I got sent home from work today with high temp, chesty cough and headache (still!) one of my colleagues joked you're not pregnant are you? I laughed it off then of course then got myself excited and on my way home got a frer tested and still bfn. 

I'm wondering if the bleed I had on CD20 was a very light period in which case I wouldn't be due on this week! arghh! 

Anyway sorry for moaning I should rename my username moanymoo :haha:

Big :hugs: to you all 

xx


----------



## kix11

Ahh thanks guys I know just had a massive urge yesterday to test oops! AF is due on Sunday or Monday I think if it is the same 24 / 25 day cycle I have been having. 

And don't be silly moomoo there is no other place to moan that's what we are here for so moan away. Do you know when you ov'd this month?xx


----------



## hay246

kix 2 days before i got my :bfp: i was getting :bfn: so it really could just be too early.. 
good luck :) xxx


----------



## betty14

I have to say that I feel these 'early' tests are bad for causing unnecessary stress because if all the people who had an 'early' bfp (ie 9-10dpo) were honest I bet get didn't have a full there in ya face second beautiful line utill after af was due!! 

IMO the early tests that 'might' have a second line are a whole lot of squinting and guessing! 

Sorry that was a long winded way of saying chin up and hang inthere lol!

X x x


----------



## kix11

Indeedy totally agree thanks girlys! I don't feel upset just felt a bit silly yesterday for wasting my money!! I know we will all get our gorgeous babies one day soon and all this waiting and wondering will be forgotten!!xxx


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Betty I totally agree and every month say i'm not going to test until my AF is alte but then seem to lose it and this month has been my worst ever for testing! :) 

Kik I got a postive opk on cd 16 which was the 28th April but only for that one day. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww guys having said all that I know for sure that if I was ovulating and in with a chance I would be desperate to test! (and prob would mega early!!) this ttc milarky sends us all a little mad :wacko:!!!

X x x


----------



## kix11

well Ive made it to the end of the week yey!! can't wait for a lie in tommorrow - what you all up to this weekend? 

moomoo how you getting on any news with anything?xxx


----------



## betty14

Not up to much here, hubby is working tomorrow so won't be home tonight as usual :cry: so if the rain holds off I'll be taking my bulbs up and planting out in the garden!!

X x x


----------



## hay246

so glad its friday! lookin forward to weekend off. suffering really bad at moment with sickness/nausea and major headaches! so be glad to be off work for the weekend!
hope u all have good weekend :flower:
x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend. I just have to share my news with as many ppl as I can or I'll burst!!!:rofl: We had the children's Music Theory exam results (Grade 1) and our daughter who is 8 got 78% which is a Merit and our son who is 10 got 91% which is a Distinction. :wohoo:
Not related to anything on this forum but just wanted to share with everyone how proud I am of them!!


----------



## betty14

Aww honey how lovely well done and congratulations to them!!

X x x


----------



## kix11

Congrats to your kids honey thats fab! I did piano grades when I was younger got to 6 and then stopped - I still play but not good enough anymore to go back to grades wish i'd kept it up!

Hay hope you feel better over the weekend :hugs: 

Betty I'm doing my garden too! Just on my way to tesco first (hate food shopping)! Then we are going to see my friends new little man who was born on Monday! Excited!

I've not tested again since Wednesday af should be due 2moro so just going to wait and see. Think I'm out to be honest af type cramps last night. :wacko:

Xxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww kix how exciting! What did they call him?

I have sweetpeas and a trailing fusia to put in but need to lift the winter bulbs first :wacko:

Am making my hubby some cupcakes for him to tale to work next week first tho :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks, was so excited to tell ppl this morning! Sofia cried for about half hour cos she's always chasing that distinction!! :haha: Hubby and I cut the garden yesterday and as it's 20m by 25m :wacko: it's really hard work. Kix they're working on their Grade 3 practical, I hope they always carry on playing as it is a fab skill and is sad to lose it, bet you still enjoy it though and Grade 6 is a great achievement :) Have fun meeting the baby. I hate food shopping too did mine yesterday :growlmad: Hope the :witch: doesn't fly in at all :) Betty unfortunately the only cakes I can make are the kiddies ones out of the packet :blush:


----------



## betty14

I am very lucky in the fact That my mum started teaching me from tiny one of my earliest memories is standing on a chair baking cakes I was probably only about 3! And she came in once a week when I was in infants to cook with my whole class! 

I can cook lots of different things but I gotta say I'm a baker.... I love making cakes of any description! I make all the birthday cakes for a whole family! 

@honey I'm sure your little lady will get that distinction soon :thumbup:!! I can't play any instruments.... Wish I could tho!!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty my mother didn't teach me anything, you're very lucky :)


----------



## betty14

I do consider myself so! actually I am super super close to my mum I say she is truly my best friend, we see each other everyday and even if we have been together all day we text all evening lol! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Oh my god ladies I got my :bfp: so emotional can't quite believe it! Only got one test in the house so have to wait until boots opens at 10 then going to get a clearblue digital!!!!!!!!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Kix I knew it, I was going to say so yesterday and then thought if I was wrong it would make you feel worse. Omg I'm sooo excited for you. Congratulations :hugs: 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## kix11

:happydance: thanks honeybear we are so pleased!! Hubby won't quite believe it until I do another test!! But it's as clear as day 2 lines!!!! So good being able to share it on here as don't want to tell family just yet until been the docs!!xxxx


----------



## betty14

Wowza!! Told ya to hang in there! What test did you take? How many DPO are ya now?

Congrats 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

This place is fab for unloading any news good and bad, we didn't tell a soul (not even our other children) until 12 wks :) Post as soon as you've done the clear blue digital. How are you Betty? x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Kik so pleased for you how exciting xxx

I've had usual pre AF symptons and have had dark brown cm just like start of Af for last couple of days just enough for liner but hasn't gone any further so not sure if its A6 or not. Trying to relax as been getting very stressed about everything. Hope you are all having great weekends. 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

It sure is a fab place to vent and rant about things that only other ladies ttc would understand!! 

I'm still in agony with my left side just really worries I have a big cyst that might be bursting or something! Got docs soon tho so will ask her then! 

Moo moo is the spotting normal for you before af? Hang in there your not out till she is in!! 

Hows everyone else? 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi Betty 

Sorry to hear you are in agony I hope the doctors can give you some answers xx

This isnt normal for me quite heavy could be a very light period but no red blood and not getting heavier today is CD 33. 

Xxx


----------



## WelshFairy

Congrats Kix! I'm so pleased for you!
Another success story bringing hope to the rest of us :)

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend! Back to reality tomorrow! 
I've had a good weekend apart from my body playing tricks on me! I know I'm not pregnant as I'm not ovulating but I've had all the symptoms under the sun! I'm a week late now and yesterday had a really bad metal taste in my mouth that I've never had before! But nothing today! 

Hope everyone is well and not too depressed that its monday tomorrow :/ lol x


----------



## betty14

Have you tested anyway welsh? Stranger things have been known to happen!! 

Have had a good weekend ta very busy but good!! 
X x x


----------



## kix11

Thanks so much everyone we are so excited!! I did a first response this morning and got 2 lines then have done 2 clear blues just to make sure and they both said preg 1-2 weeks! I will post a pic later! 

I have been having short 24 / 25 day cycles and 2 day is cd24 and 12 dpo. 

Thanks for everyones support feels so good telling someone!!xxxx


----------



## betty14

Moo wonder why your spotting and not proper af? Have you tested again? Remind me how long your cycles usually are? X x


----------



## moomoo32

Kik congrats again so pleased for you xx

@ Betty my last 3 cycles have been approx 28 days although I did have that weird bleed cd20 this cycle which I've never had before last tested Wednesday ( did 4 tests last week!) 

Wish I knew what was going on with my bod it seemed to have settled down really well after coming on off birth control 

Xx


----------



## betty14

It's so frustrating eh! If your like me you would rather know either way so you can move on!! 

Kix it must be Soooo exciting to see it in words!! :happydance:

X x x


----------



## WelshFairy

Just tested! BFN again! After a week late for af!

Lol this getting pregnant marklarky is too difficult!

Waiting for the witch to fly in now :/ 

X


----------



## Lollylou

Congrats mix really pleased for you :happydance:

I'm cycle day 60 today and have to wait 10 days for bloods to come back I'm so over it! I know it will be bad news, it's just never gonna happen. I think I'm just gonna have to cancel my account here guys it's just to hard 

Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

*kix*


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh Lolly, I know how hard it is to stay positive, maybe not exactly how you feel but our son took 17months to conceive, so the dreadful disappoint and heartache I do understand. I'm really really sure it will happen for you at some point and if I had a magic wand I would make it happen for all of you still waiting. If you feel you have to stay away from this forum I'm sure we would all understand but I personally would be sad not to see your updates on here now and again,:cry: Whatever you decide you would have lots of support :hugs:
xx


----------



## betty14

Aww welsh sorry to hear that! 

Lolly please don't leave me here :cry: I do know exactly how your feeling tho so if you feel you have to then do but like honey said I would be super sad not to see your updates!

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Congratulations Kix  

Aw Lolly hang on in there my brother in law and his wife tried for 18 months for their 1st after she had been on the injection and they were gettin real down then it just happened out of the blue. With the 2nd they caught straight away unfortunatly it ended in miscarriage but the 3rd came along a few month later. You just need to give your body time to adjust i know its hard but everyone is just so dofferent its really hard to say how long its gonna take. I know its very disheartening but it will be so worth it at the end of the tunnel  keep your chin up and dont give up 

Rachael


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Congrats Kix! what wonderful news xx

Hold in there Lolly, wait and see what the bloods say xx


----------



## kix11

Morning Everyone, 

Our BFP has still not sunk in - told hubby's parents last night they were over the moon and seeing my mum today so can't wait to tell her. Not telling anyone else yet as feels too early! 

Our docs are crap though just rang for an appointment and they can't fit me in until next week unless I call first thing 2moro morning for a cancellation so will try that! I haven't been to the docs in about 5 years but thought you could get an appointment in the same week?!

Lolly I know it must be really hard but I am positive you will get your BFP soon sending you :hugs: and I love being able to talk to everyone on here as no one else understands so use it to get your feelings out that's what we are all here for. xxxx


----------



## Lollylou

Sorry guys just ignore me!

Dont want to put a downer on things, you are all so happy & kix you must be over the moon. I cant help feeling selfish though and think "what about me" Its just been so long now & dont know what else i can do. I really dunno what I'll do if theres a prob with me or other half. 

Its so easy for everyone to stay keep positive but its so so hard after a year.

I'll let you all know what happens with blood.

Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly I am right there with you! We have been trying a year too and I'm completely broken with no help in sight so I know how you feel!! And two of my best friends have new borns and I look at them and think why not me?? Life is a bitch and she always finds a way to kick you while your down!! 

Please feel free to shout and scream and holler but please don't leave us here!!

X x x


----------



## hay246

Lolly so sorry to hear how you're feeling :hugs: :hug: 

Kix congratulations :happydance:

xxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Lolly dont feel bad for how you feel of course ur gonna be feeling down and your right its far to easy for everyone to say stay positive when you have no idea whats going on. We are all here to support each other 

Rachael


----------



## Samie18

Congratulations Kix, i love popping on here to good news!!
I wouldn't worry too much about the Doc they don't do anything anyway and often just tell you to book direct with the Midwife at 7-8 weeks so don't stress about not getting an appointment right away!

Sorry you feel like that Lolly i'm sure it's super hard to stay positive but at least your on the right path to finding answers and soon. Keep smiling xx


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies, 
I wonder if I could possibly join you?
I was taking cerazette for anbout years now and stopped about 10 days ago when hubby and me decided to TTC. haven't had any withdrawal bleed or anything at all yet, but did have some crampy type period sort of pains after a coupld of days. I was starting to get anxious, because I worried perhaps I was menopausal or something (I am 39) but your posts have given me hope! just need to try and be a more patient (not my strong point) anyway, would love some TTC friends....

sending all who need it :dust:

Lou xx


----------



## betty14

Hey purple, 

Of course you can! We are a friendly lot in here!

Will warn ya tho we vent all our angers and frustartions too he he :haha: 

I have been trying a year so any questions fire away if I can help I will :thumbup:

Gl and lots if :dust: to you!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Welcome Purple, we are definitely the group you should be joining cos we are lovely :rofl:


----------



## kix11

Hi Purple! It's lovely to have new people join, most people seemed to get there first af about 7 - 8 weeks after coming off cerezette. lots of :dust: to you.xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi purple :flower:

Welcome to the thread. I'm like Betty, been off Cerazette for a year now & still no joy. Hope your one of the lucky ones :hugs:

So sorry for being a moan guys, got the doctors on tuesday at 4pm to get results so hopefully we'll know a bit more. 

Still really really busy at work & doing up the new house so it will take my mind off things!


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lolly, it's lovely doing up a new house, lots to get done and nice to take your time cos every room you put your own stamp on is an achievement :) Make sure you let us know as soon as you get back from the docs. You can moan as much as you like by the way :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

thank you for the lovely welcome! It's nice to "meet" you all xxx

maybe I could share some new :dust: to help anyone who needs it 

lou xx


----------



## moomoo32

Evening ladies 

Hope you are all well.

Welcome to the group Purple :)

Well af has got me big time this has been my strangest cycle since coming off of Cerezette! 

I have booked a 4 night break in Bath for me and my dear oh in a couple of weeks so going to look forward to that and try to relax and not sympton spot this month let's see how long I last! :) :)

Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Moomoo, I took my lovely hubby to Bath for his bday. We only stayed overnight cos I can't leave the kids for longer than 24hrs! It's a lovely place and you must do the spa, we had a treatment called a Craxon stove which was inexpensive and funny!! And we did 2hrs for the rest of the spa, it's wonderful in there. x


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Honey just had a look on the website it looks fab. I can't wait :)

Xx


----------



## betty14

Ooh that sounds lush! Moomoo hope you enjoy it! 

What was the treatment honey? Why was it funny?? 

We try and go to centre oarcs most years and always have a 4 hr spa session there it's Sooooo relaxing!! 

Lolly please do keep us updated! We will both have doc updates on Tuesday let's hope it's smiles all round eh!!!

X x x


----------



## WelshFairy

Hey PurpleLou! Welcome!
I've been trying for just over a year! 
Its nice to have a new poster!

Af still hasn't turned up! So still waiting! 38 day cycle so far and no premenstral symptoms!
I'm still waiting for my letter to arrive about my ultrasound as well!

Annoyed but strangely happy!

X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty the treatment we had (craxen stove) you sit in a cove type thing in the wall, behind you is stacks of hay with herbs and things mixed in. They truss you up and tuck you in with crinkley material so there are no bits of you exposed to the air outside the cove other than your face. They then turn up the heat to very very high, you're dripping everywhere and looking at dear hubby opposite I was crying with laughter, he looked like a turkey in the oven and he was huffing and puffing and commenting on how bloody hot it was, we had lots of fun. I think you have 18minutes in there. Would highly recommend, you feel really relaxed and peaceful when you come out and it must make you lose about 4lb at least in weight!!!


----------



## hay246

welcome purple :flower:

and hope everyone is doing ok. and Lolly i hope docs went well.

xx


----------



## betty14

Aww honey that does sound hilarious!! We had a similar thing, was a cave with different MUDs that's you rub onto each other and then they put a mist of enfaced essential oils in and make it toasty warm then after that you shower in there and apply moisturisers all over it was so lush and our skin felt amazing!! 

Hope everyone is well

X x x


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies,

the craxen stove sounds very interesting!! I probably would have giggled all the way through too!

well.... its now almost 2 weeks since stopping cerazette for me - and still nothing. I have been having some odd pains (not terrible - just "there") and peeing like theres no tomorrow and have sore boobs (sorry if tmi) we are BDing about every other day though - just in case. the way i understand it cerazette stops ovulation, so it is "possible" to ovulate as soon as you stop taking it...... considering my age (39) we don't want to waste any time waiting for AF to return. Ive been reading through this thread from the beginning, only up to page 50 something at the moment - seems lots of ladies have had A LOT of trouble after cerazette :(

:dust: to all who need it 

Lou xx


----------



## betty14

purple, what i would say is MANY more have got bfp on here than not so dont start to worry yet, its massive early days for you, on average we all took 7-8 weeks before af returned so you are not experiencing anything abnormal!!

and your right theoretically you could ov straight away....my friend oved before getting an af after stopping it and she now has an 8 week old daughter!!!

chin up hun remeber we are always here to help make ya feel better and to reassure!!

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Evening! 

So, I'm out of my mood! Lol, and I'm not going to leave (drama queen) I couldn't not share this with you all, just please don't forget about me!! I'm gonna be here for a while!

Purple, wow I can't believe your reading the whole thread, it must be full of me moaning lol! Having sex every other day will hopefully get your bfp ASAP!

I'm around cd 63 now...........:shrug: come on af wtf????

I've never wanted the witch so much, it feels like I'm back to square one when I stopped! 

Hope everyone is well


Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

:happydance: welcome back happy lolly :happydance: 

Wonder what on earth is keeping af away from you!! And don't worry about being left here I will be here waaaaaay longer than you so don't worry you will never be alone :haha: :haha:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Purple it is possible to ov straight away and understand you not wanting to waste time being 39 I was worried about it taking a long time this time, I'm 35 shortly. I actually caught on my 3rd cycle so feel extremely lucky, our 3rd child took 17months to conceive so I've had to wait too so know how soul destroying that can be too.
Lolly how odd cd63 crumbs she really is avoiding you! I'm sure she'll turn up shortly and docs are going to have some action plan in place for you too. You're welcome to be a drama queen whenever you like :haha: Noone will be forgetting anyone, least I won't anyway. Once the last of our few have had their bfp's we can arrange anniversary meet up's with the babies :)
Betty where did you have the cave mud thingy done sounds fab!!?


----------



## kix11

Morning Everyone, 

Hope you're all ok. Just reading the posts about spa treatments sounds fab! I'm going on a hen do in August to the Bath spa is that were you went to honeybear? Can't wait! 

I'm feeling ok the last few days but I have been really gassy at night much to my massive embarressment and hubby is finding it so funny beacause in all 11 years we have been together I have hardly ever farted in front of him :blush:

Oh well! Ha it will be worth it in the end! Not told my dad yet because he lives down South - rang him to see if we could meet on Sunday and he's playing golf so can't don't really want to tell him on the phone so we are thinking of just driving down Friday night maybe. He hasn't got a clue! He's on about booking a holiday for all of the family for his 60th next year so I need to tell him before he books that as we will need an extra ticket!! 

Anyone seen the Inside the human body programme about conception by the way? It's amazing and worth a watch its on bbc i player on the net or on catch up if you have that on tv! 

xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

thank you Betty and Lolly and Honeybear! - this thread has been a godsend so thank you ladies. and yes - I am slowly reading the whole lot! and NO - it is not full of moaning from you Lolly lol! you are entitled anyway to have a rant whenever you want anyway :)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Kix yes it was Bath spa we went to and it was lovely. August will be great as the rooftop pool is great. You can't have a lot of the treatments when you're pregnant but the pools and spas are fab so you'll love it. :thumbup:


----------



## betty14

Honey the mud thingy was at centre parcs and was just divine!!

Kix I have been watching it, find it fascinating and makes you realise just how luck we all are to be here!! 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Evening ladies 

Hope you are all well, the wicked witch has finally gone this has been my strangest cycle yet!. We have decided to try a month without any using any opk and just to relax. Only one more week at work then off to Bath can't wait. 

Kik if u google bath tourism you will find the link to the spa I think it is Thermerge or something like that :) I will update when I get back.

Hope you all have a fab weekend 

Xxxxx


----------



## hay246

Hi all 
Purple wow going thru it all, there is a lot of pages but all very helpful. Average is 8 weeks I think! Hope af arri ves for you sooner! I haven't been too good for past week, terrible sickness and couldn't eat for 3 days, tested my urine and found a lot of ketones present and not enough calories so was given anti sickness tab to take at night and today have managed to eat 2 bowls of cereal, a slice of toast and yoghurt! And bk to doctors on monday! And midwife apptment end of next week! Hope u all have a nice weekend xx


----------



## betty14

Aww sorry to hear you poorly hay! Hope the meds help and your free to enjoy growing your Miracle again!! 

Glad to see the sun shining again today :happydance:

How's everyone else? 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Morning! Hay sorry your feeling ill sounds rubbish hope you get much better and let us know how midwife appt goes! Did you get your appointment through the post? I'm wondering how long it will take for mine to come through. 

Hope your all enjoying a lovely Saturday morning. It's my bday on Tuesday so hubby is taking me shopping this afternoon to pick a prezzie!! Yay! :happydance: 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Ooh kix, sounds fab, any idea what you gonna be getting?

I'm having a baking day today... Gonna make cupcakes, choc brownies and lemoncurd and jam tarts :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend!! 

X x x


----------



## purplelou

betty - that all sounds sooo yummy!!

Hay - feel better soon xx

is everyone having a lovely weekend??

Happy (early) birthday Kix


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi girls, not having a bad wkend we're busy decorating (well hubby is!!! :haha:) we have a 3 storey house and he's painting the downstairs passage and up the 2 flights of stairs to the top of the house! I chose lemon juice colour was getting bored of the magnolia and it was desparate to be freshened up :)
Hay that's naff, I suffered terribly on all 3 of the other children, worst on the 1st and lost about stone and half, also was given tabs etc. It will pass eventually, took till 20wks with my 1st :( This time I have been pretty much sick free few wks of nausea but count myself very lucky :) Have our anomoly scan on wednesday, so getting bit nervous now as well as very excited as really hope we can find out which team we're on. Betty are you inviting of us for afternoon tea? Kix let us know what prezzie you choose.
Enjoy your wkend everyone :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Aww honey if we lived closer then it would be a def yes!! 

The lemon sounds lush! Hope your whiting watching your hubby :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi!

Hungover.com today, got to bed at 6am lol totally worth it tho! So no work getting done in house today, I'm gonna catch up with all my sky plus and relax! Still no af, lost count what day I am maybe 65/66 so god knows what's happening. 

Hope everyone's good 


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww bless what did you get up to then lolly?

Been for a nice picnic with the family today :)

Been getting af cramps today so know she will be here soon! Also getting sore (.)(.) too :(

Hope everyone else is good!! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

thanks all. been better over weekend and have eaten with puking! 

kix they are meant to be ringing me over weekend (weekend nearly over now) to arrange appointment for next week but haven't heard from them. thought it was a bit strange for them to ring over weekend.

so not too sure whats happening now! xx


----------



## missishy

Hello everyone, 

I am new to this group but been on B&B awhile. So its been 7 weeks since I came of Cerazette and am still getting preggy symptoms - mainly feeling sick as dog!!!! It's doing my nut in no end! Argghhhh! I am so emotional and ditzy - I just wish it would go away!

I have had 2 AFs 27days apart- but really light not like normal (when I was on Cerazette) they were normal.) Anyway this month I am doing OPKs to see if I am ovulating (not going to try yet scared of horror stories about MC's if your hormones haven't settled yet).

I feel like I am never going to go back to normal! What have I done to myself!


----------



## betty14

Hey missishy,

Feeling sick is normal I think we all suffered with it :cry:

It will pass, good you had 2 af's since stopping! You say you had normal periods while on it, your the first person I know of to have them while on it! 

Try not to worry at this stage as it's early days yet and I'm sure you will regulate and all will be fine!! 

When are you going to start trying? I think they recommend you have 1 af then your lining is right etc but having said that my friend has had 2 babies and conceived both before her 1st af and was fine!!

:dust: to you

X x x


----------



## pink23

hi everyone.Well i've come of the dreaded pill. It was only 2 days ago but hoping af will turn up soon. Ive come of the pill to hopefully get my af before we properly ttc in july. Thought id come in and say hi x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Welcome Missishy and Pink23, wishing you much luck in your journey :)
:dust:


----------



## betty14

:hi: pink and welcome to the group!

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Welcome to the group ladies 

How has everyone been? has everyone had a good weekend? i have just been working so tired cant wait for some relax time 

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Rachael,
How you doing? When is your scan? Did you say you were going to try to find out the sex? 
Betty and Lolly, you're both off to the docs tomorrw aren't you?
x


----------



## Lollylou

cycle day 69 and the :witch: is here woo hoo! Have no idea whats went on the last few months but just glad she is here finally!! :happydance:

Betty, was at one of my best friends leaving nights as they are moving to Dubai next week so it was very messy!

Welcome to the newbies :flower:

I have a day off today so I'm going to do work in my wee cottage then go to my Body Combat class tonight.

Yes doctors 2mor at 4pm but I'm not expecting much!

Lolly x


----------



## hay246

welcome to the newbies!

Dubai, how jealous am i, i really want to visit the atlantic palm hotel!!!

x


----------



## missishy

betty14 said:


> Hey missishy,
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to start trying? I think they recommend you have 1 af then your lining is right etc but having said that my friend has had 2 babies and conceived both before her 1st af and was fine!!
> 
> :dust: to you
> 
> X x x

Well wanted to try soon as possible cause was told originally soon as came off would be back to normal! But am bit suspect what with all the evil fake preg symptoms. I have been doing OPKs this month on CD 14 but no sign of Ov yet. I may be having AFs but they are not normal - lasting 2 days v.light so I've got a feeling not be oving. Got Dr appt wed for reassurance.

Thanks everyone for me welcomes.:hugs::thumbup::flower:


----------



## pink23

I keep getting cramps and dull pains so im thinking maybe this is af or something will show up soon. fx'd any way.xx


----------



## moomoo32

Evening ladies 

Big welcome to the newbies :flower: 

Lolly sounds like you had a very fun weekend :) and so pleased for you that AF has arrived.

Hayley glad you are feeling better. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are well. I had a lazy weekend visting familes and working on my OU course. We are off to bath on Monday but have decided to stay in Swindon Sunday to break up the drive. I am wishing the week away! 

:hugs: to you all xx


----------



## betty14

honey, yep i have the docs in the morining.... wonder what she will say! ill update when i get chance tomorrow :)

Lolly thats fab! well not that she is here but that she did come even tho she kept you waiting long enough!!! aww its sad your friend moved away but on the plus you get cheap hols to dubai :happydance: 

missishy, do what feels right for you, if you are uneasy then wait :thumbup:
it is early days for you so i wouldnt worry about the odd afs, its prob just the pill leaving your system!

pink, the cramps are normal, just not nice :cry:

moomoo, glad your week countdown has commenced :happydance: what OU course are you doing??

phew hope i didnt forget anyone!! loving the busy thread again girlies!!

x x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

honey we have decided to find out what the sex is cant wait our scan is on friday forst thing in the morning :happydance:
Im Fine now all sickness has gone just seem to be suffering from leg cramps during the nite which are awful :cry:
Glad to see everyone is keeping busy its hard trying to keep up with everyone lol :haha:
How r u honey? when is ur scan? i cant remember when u sed 

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

I'm great thanks Rachael, my scan is tomorrow morning- excited, much!!! I'm very well at the moment :) I had leg cramps with all the kids but later in the pregnancy, they're a pain!!!! Our 3yr old went through a few wks of screaming in pain with leg cramps in the middle of the night, have upped his fluid intake and that seems to have done the trick fingers crossed, it is very distressing for him :(
How d'you get on Lolly and Betty? xx


----------



## betty14

ello ladies....update time....

well what can i say but i wasnt suprised by the fact that i have been given the run around AGAIN!

last thimg my doc promised was that my referral would go off as soon as the pct put the funding back in place..... well they did weeks ago (prob just after i called to chase) and she still hasnt referred me :growlmad: instead now she is saying that OH has to have a SA done before she will refer me, 

i asked if she could refer me in the meantime as its me with the big issue (assuming OH is fine) and she said NO!!

i also asked her to put me on metformin in the meantime to see if i can ov and get pg on my own but she said that its not liscenced for use for PCOS and for that reason has to be given by the FS!!!!! and round in a big circle here i go again!!!!:brat:

i am annoyed because had i not have gone in to see her today i would have gone on thinking she was going to refer me as soon as:shrug:

sorry for the essay style rant ladies but i just feel like :cry::cry::cry:

i feel like giving up as surely it shouldnt be this hard ??????

hope everyone else is ok!!

exciting for the ladies with scans coming up!!

Lolly how did docs go for you??

x x x x


----------



## Lollylou

:hugs: Betty :hugs:

That is so mean, Why is your doctor being so awkward!!! Do these people not know what your going through?! It's just so unfair. So, whats next then, sample from your OH?

I'm feeling dreadful today, probably the worst af I've had in my life!!!!!!!!!


Lolly x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Hope you are all well. 

Betty my course is Communication and Information Technologies. I am so sorry to hear how your doctor's are treating you they have no right to mess with peoples lives it makes me so angry so I can only imagine how you feel. No need to apologise for ranting you have every right too!

Very exciting for the ladies having their scans :) 

Lolly I hope your af doesn't hang around for too long. 

Hugs to everyone 

xx


----------



## betty14

the only reason i can come up with is that this isnt her area so she is no 100% on the procedure :shrug:

im so fed up of being in limbo....broken....and with not much help!! its more annoying that if we could afford it i could be seen (prob by the same person i will be referred to) next week :growlmad:

she just didnt seem to fussed at all tbh and said that they wouldnt do anything untill a year anyway..... :saywhat: its been OVER a year and she promised to refer me as son as funding was avaliable.... i just dont get it :cry::cry::cry:

so in a round about fashion in answer to lollys question yes the SA is the next sep but OH cant get a day off till 10th june :sad2: 

i know it will all be worth it and this will one day be a distant memory but right now i feel like its swalloing me whole and im losing it big time :dohh:

lolly sorry to hear she is living up to her name atm.... hopefully your body is playing catch up because you went so long...?

did you go to the docs today?

thanks moomoo, i worry you will all get fed up with my constant bad news and moaning!! your course sounds wicked how far in are you??

x x x x


----------



## hay246

aww no sorry to hear that betty :( :hug: its not fair that they can just fob it off as if its nothing!! 

lolly i hope af pains dont last too long :flower:

honey i bet ur so excited for ur scan! x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty, I'm really sorry that they are so dismissive of how you're feeling. She is right about the drugs, I don't know if it's a cost thing or not. I asked our GP if she could prescribe me clomid because we needed it in order to conceive our last child, I wasn't given it until we had been trying for over a year but it was luckily given to me by our gp. This time our current GP said no she cannot prescribe it as it has to be given by an fs. :cry:
I won't ever get fed up of you airing your woes with the good ol' NHS. Are there any other doctors in your GP practice? Would maybe one of the others be more sympathetic?, maybe get the referrel done a bit quicker? Really wish I had better suggestions for you :shrug: 
:hugs: is best I can offer and ears to listen, well eyes to read your posts! :haha:


----------



## Lollylou

Morning :flower:

Yes Betty I did go to doctors yesterday. All my blood has came back fine and I am ovulating but they want to check again this month just to be on safe side, so I've to go back for more a week after i ovulated. We are going to hospital on Monday morning for OH to hand in a sample and she has also referred me to the FS and to get a scan just to check tubes and everything, I'm not saying the referral will happen quickly but it just feels so unfair that my doctor does it on the second appointment and Betty yours just wont do anything! She honestly just thinks its a case of bad timing with us unless of course theres a problem with OH'S sample. So, we'll just have to wait & see what happens over the next few months :wacko:

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly, that's all really positive news :) If oh sample is fine then chances are as soon as you're both relaxed about it it will happen when you least expect it, either way they're dealing with you both quite swiftly which is great. Think it sometimes depends on your GP as not all of them are as sympathetic, which is why I suggested Betty may wanna see a different one within her surgery??
xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks ladies I'm so gla to have you all to vent to and I hope one day I'll have some flipping good news to share lol :haha:

My surgery is REALLY funny about you seeing YOUR registered gp.... If she doesn't sort it after the SA I will be asking to see the guy there who is a gyne doc!!! Because it's my right to be treated properly! 

I was told from day one I would need to see the fs for clomid which is fine as you have to be monitored etc I'm cool with that.... What I don't get is why she cant write and ask the fs now if she can put me on metformin instead of waiting till she refers me to ask? Surely if it's gonna work I might not even need the referral!!! :shrug:

Lolly that's fab news Soooo glad your working I'm sure all will be fine with OH and you will be joinin the others realllllly soon :happydance::happydance:

Thanks again for all the support ladies seriously needed to let it all out yesterday!!!

X x x x


----------



## missishy

Betty - I am so sorry GP is being stubborn - they shouldn't say they are going to do things then not! It's annoying with the NHS how you have to stamp your feet to be heard - I think we know our bodies much better. I am sending you good luck and positive vibes.:hug:

Lolly - pleased to hear you are back on the regular. Hopefully things will come back ok from your other half and you can have some piece of mind.


I went to Dr's this morning - she said what you guys said - wait 3-6months. She said my Iron count was low - so going to try and eat some more veg. She's also sent me for thyroid test and sugar test - (am soo thirsty).

BBs so swollen and sore today, so emotional :muaha:and lonely at mo - its like going through puberty again - hate it. So far not Oved. Rubbish:brat:

I hope things hurry up & go back to normal in a month as want to be able to drink for my hen do without feeling physically sick! Sorry for MOAN!!!!!!!


----------



## betty14

Aww missishy, 

When's the hen do? 

The emotions are perfectly normal but no fun at all!! And you may feel lonely but with us lot here to support you will never be alone!!

I come on, on my phone so I check alllllll the time lol!! So a reply from me is never far away!! 

Once my OH has had the SA done I will scream and scream and scream until I get referred lol! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh right Betty some surgeries can be funny like that but you are entitled to see someone else if you so wish so think the gynae doc would def be a good idea. Had my scan this morning and baby is happy and healthy and you won't be making me any dresses Betty unfortunately! We are team :blue:


----------



## betty14

I will see how it goes.... I'll give her this last chance and if I think she is stalling again I'll get a second opinion! 

Aww shame about the dresses but that doesnt matter because yay for a little boy that's awesome!! :happydance:

Are you pleased? Now to decide what your going to call him :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks Betty, I'm over the moon and my instinct was boy anyway, Sofia is a little disappointed as with 2 brothers already she'd have liked a sister but I had told them all I was pretty sure it was a boy. The name I really want is Shiloh but am meeting some resistance with the hubby :haha:


----------



## betty14

Ha! Well I'm sure you will bring him round! I love you little girls name Sofia such a pretty name :)

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks Betty, dh doesn't ever like any of the names I like! Ours are Brandon, Sofia and Jack! No doubt the little will end up with a name by the time he arrives :haha:


----------



## betty14

im sure he will have a lovely name, all your little ones names are lovely:flower:

x x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

aww a little boy  i cant wait for our scan on fri wonder wot team we r on. Our boys name we have chosen is Jack Thomas and our girls name is Lily-Rose so hopefully know which one it is on fri. Even if i can find out as long as the baby is happy and healthy ill be very happy 

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Rachael it was such a relief to see that baby is happy and healthy, your boy's name is great, our youngest is Jack and our surname is Thomas, how strange! Will be waiting for an update on Friday x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

wow that is strange we chose Jack after my grandad and my husbands name is Thomas. Ill update on fri 

Hope everyone is well 

Rachael


----------



## hay246

aww lovely honey, i love the name sofia! 

i just called again and midwife is going to call me back! annoying me now that they said they'd call weekend just gone for apptment end of this week! and ill be 10 weeks next Wednesday! 

xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

ahh congrats on your team blue news! We've decided on Thomas John for our little boy - how funny!

Betty I really hope fortunes turn around for you and you get some good luck, that really is awful about your docs!

Pleased the witch caught up with you finally lolly, hope she leaves you soon xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

Hope everyone is good! Itsssssssss friiidaaaaay!!!! :happydance::happydance:
So we are moving in to our cottage in 4 weeks! so excited!

Have spent a fortune getting all new stuff lol! 

Something else yet again to take my mind off ttc but exciting still.

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly,
Buying lots of gorgeous for your new home is a fantastic distraction :)
x


----------



## hay246

so glad its friday and that its bank holiday monday! :D :happydance:

lovely that u move in in 4 weeks how exciting!! i finally have an appointment for next wednesday when i will be 10 weeks! so excited for that! :) 

hope every1 has a good weekend xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly how exciting :happydance: 

Hay that's exciting won't be long till your scan now! :thumbup:

Af got me 2 days earlier than I expected and boy is she making her prescence known :cry: and I got a cold on top of it! Thank goodness it's a long weekend!!

Anyone got any plans for the bank holiday? 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Evening ladies 

Hope you are well, congrats to the ladies who've had there scans this week. 

Congrats Lolly bet you can't wait.

Hope you feel better soon Betty.

We are off to Bath on sunday so have a busy weekend ahead, not really trying this month as OH has very important exam so trying to avoid any extra pressure on him. 

Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Have a fab time in Bath :) Are you going to the spa?
x


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Honey :)

Yea we are aiming to go to the spa haven't booked any treatments but the 2 1/2 hour visit will be good enough for me I can't wait! :)


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Scan went well and baby was active and healthy we have found out we are having a girl :pink:

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Congrats Rachael, great news :) Moomoo, I've been thinking of going back for a 2 n half hr session since we got back-love it :haha:


----------



## Lollylou

Lovely news racheal! :flower:

Betty hope af is not too bad, she is away for me thankfully, it was hell. So I'm cd 6 lol wonder how long this cycle will beor when i'll ovulate! 

I'm finished my work for today and not back till 1130am Tuesday :happydance:

Going up to decorate my cottage with the girls with wine and food while the boys watch the champions league final so hopefully we don't get too drunk! 

Hope everyone enjoys the bank holiday

Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

That spa sounds lush hope you have a fab time!!

Congrats on the little girl rachael! How exciting!!

Lolly af is mega for some reason :0( prob worse as I'm not feeling well as it is!
Have mega fun decorating.... Although with the wine flowing I wonder how much painting will get done lol! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hope you feel better soon Betty :hugs: rubbish feeling like this at the weekend! 

Lolly x


----------



## missishy

Hello lovely ladies,

hope you're in enjoying your weekend. Got the in laws up - just taking a bit of time out before I go mental! :winkwink:

Just wondering did anyone bbs grow after coming off Cerazette - mine seem to have grown this week and my they are straining at the seams - my bras are so uncomfortable!:shrug:

Have a grand bank hol!


----------



## betty14

I hope so too lolly, thanks :hugs:

Missishy, I cant say that mine grew at all?

How long since you came off cerazette now? 
X x x


----------



## pink23

HI girls did anyone notice they put on weight after coming of cerazette. Ive steeped on the scales and have put on about 5lbs since last week.??
hope everyones well xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

I don't recall putting on any weight, but I guess it could be all the yucky hormones is making to munch in consolement :haha: Sure it will even itself out. Plus you just as well get used to it as when you get your :bfp: you will definitely put on weight! I'm resembling a tellytubbie now!!


----------



## betty14

Hi pink, I haven't put weight on in fact I have lost 2.5 stone, but I have been doing slimming world :thumbup: 

You can gain about 6lbs of fluid before af comes so I could just be that!! 

Honey I'm sure you don't look like a teletubby :haha: I'm sure your beautiful with your bump!! 

X x x


----------



## missishy

Hiya,

Betty, been off 2 months now. Nausea seems to have worn off though I still get a bit though - get a hang over off one glass of wine! Rubbish. Still getting a few other left over fake pg symptoms still - needing loo, emotional and stuff. Oh to be normal.:wacko:

Pink - I haven't put on any weight - got a bit of a belly but still the same weight, presuming mine is bloat. We are all different though. Cerazette seems to completely mess with your hormones.


----------



## betty14

I think it's because it suppresses the oestrogen and you have more progesterone from the pill so when you stop taking it and your oestrogen rises it reeks havoc with your system, 

I could be wrong but they are my thoughts! 

Missishy have you tested? 

X x x


----------



## pink23

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## missishy

I tested last on Wed but neg wasn't first thing I don't think - but surely not as my blood was test was neg. Dr said my HCG was below 1! That was about 2 weeks ago now. 

If this continues I will go back to Dr - think I will take my mum so she can confirm I am not a complete nutter!:wacko: I hope I am not have some sort of Phantom preg my OH will think I am a right loon.

In laws have left - Thank God! I might test first thing tomoz but you can bet it will be a :bfn:

How you feeling today Betty?

Lolly you nice and relaxed from spa?

Honeybear - I bet you wish you had a tv in your belly like Telly Tubbie then you could see what your little one was getting up to in there. Teee heee!


----------



## betty14

I would test again to rule it out but I'm sorry to say it's not unusual to experience what you are :0(

I dont feel well at all, worst af in a year and a nasty cold on top feeling really sorry for myself :haha:

How's everyone else doing? 
X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty, sorry you're still not feeling well, nothing like a horrid af with a blinking cold on top :nope: Sending you lots of get better wishes :hugs: If you're stuck for something non exertive to fill your time you can take up a line in boys clothes :haha: 
Missishy yep telly in the belly would be pretty cool :thumbup: It's moomoo going for the spa, Lolly is moving house Your symptoms are pants but perfectly normal and the majority of us went through a variety of them, it does end I promise :hugs:


----------



## betty14

I actually have a pattern for a really cute boys shirt style romper thingy lol, hard to describe it.... I'd be happy to make you some I'll get a pic of the pattern so you can see it first :haha:

Thanks for the get well wishes just horrible feeling rough especially when oh home for 3 days!! X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooh yes send me the pattern pls, shall I pm you my email address? x


----------



## betty14

Yeah do that then we won't clog the thread with pattern talk :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

My body KILLS!!!!!!!!!!! I have painted the whole cottage in Saturday night & all day yesterday! I could hardly move last night! Looking good though :thumbup:
We are going back up today to do all the skirtings then its ready for my dad to fit the carpets (hes a carpet fitter) and my mum to hang the curtains! so exciting!

I cant remember who asked missshy or pink, my boobs have def got bigger since stopping cerazette but hten it wouldnt have been hard as i used to be a 32a! But now I'm a 32C woo hoo! Havnt put on any weight but yeah sometimes the week before af i few pounds in fluid.

I need to start doing ov tests to see when its gonna happen this month, oh i wonder when it will be......I can go from cd 9 to 40 :haha:

Its all guess work with me lol


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Jesus Lolly, how many ppl were painting? All done that's pretty impressive and exciting :) I love painting walls as it makes such a difference, lovely and fresh. Absolutely HATE glossing yuck, always leave that to dh!!:haha:
32C is great size - good side effect from cerazette! Hope you have a normal-ish length cycle this time :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Well done lolly that's fab :thumbup: have you gone any specific colours?

I love painting, cannot stand painting ceilings but am the opposite to honey give me a gloss brush and im happy as a sand boy :haha::haha:

Aw lolly I so hope it's a nice normal cycle this time and not too much guessing!! 

X x x


----------



## missishy

Right girls did test first thing- neg - not surprised. Just checking - just been to loo and have AF - a week early but hey - that explains the bloat! Let hope this a normal AF.

Boobs still hurting but growing can only be a good thing!:happydance:

Lolly - Ohhh painting how satisfying! I love nesting. Tell us more about the colour scheme. Good luck with AF!

Betty - Is there not anything you can do to treat yourself - online shopping always cheers me up!

Cheers girls - back to work tomoz. Boooo:(


----------



## Lollylou

Just done all the glossing I love it!

The Walls everywhere apart from kitchen are natural wicker and kitchen is soft apple, colour for living room is a slight red theme, bedroom natural and gold, spare room is going to be teal curtains and bathroom is pastel blue green and yellow, I will post photos if I ever work out how to do it! 

It's been a great weekend!

Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

missishy, glad af got you for the sake of getting some sorta cycle rolling :thumbup:

lolly you have gone great guns eh!! colour scheme sounds lush :happydance:

how many bedrooms does the cottage have? must be super exciting i love moving for the freshness of it all :haha:

anyhoo im off to bed 4:50 start for me tomorrow morning:coffee:

hope all you lovely ladies had a good bank holiday :flower:

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi everyone

Betty it has just 2 bedrooms but its perfect for us and hopefully our little baby on day! 

I'm cycle day 9 today how exciting! I'm just gonna have to pull out all th stops this month! But saying that lol I dunno what I can do different :shrug:

I think i'll actually pass out the day I get my bfp! 

I have another friend who announced she's pregnant last night so come on stupid body what's wrong with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Please make it be my turn soon it's so not fair :haha:

Lolly x


----------



## kix11

Hiya Everyone how are you all?! 

Sorry not logged on for ages been meaning to say hello all weekend and not had internet access! 

I had a lovely birthday last week and spoilt rotten by my lovely hubby and family - felt really special this year with all the plans we are making for baby! 

I have had the date of my first scan come through which is for the 15th July - feels like ages away but so glad I have the date to aim towards! I will be 13 weeks by then! 

How do you get the little calendar on your profile anyone? 

xxx


----------



## MajellaG

Hi guys :flower: mind if I join in?
I've just spent the last 4/5 days on & off reading the whole thread & 148 pages later I'm here! I feel like I already know you all especially lolly & Betty :hugs:
I was on the evil pill three years ago but changed to the implant but thankfully now have had it removed on 8th March 2011:happydance: But it basically had the same hormones as the cerrezette. I actually started reading the thread on behalf of my sister as she's having a bad time after cerrezette. I think it's been 9 weeks now & no :af: she's got the the stage she can't even talk about it now without :cry:

However there's been so much positivity on this thread I'm going to get her to read it :coffee:

I have joined the official thread for all the types of BC I have been on & on the first page of most of them now the owner of thread has like a list of success I.e. Mrs x stopped cerrezette on (date) first af (date) bfp (date)

What would you think about doing this for this thread? I think it gives a very positive message to those who are in a state of panic & find this thread looking for some hope? (it also means that they don't have to read thru like 148+ pages to get a feel for what's going on - tho I loved getting to know all you girls lol!)
Of course gemie would have to edit the post & may not have time with a new born but if one of us compiled to info & pm'd to her she would just have to copy & paste in?

Hope to chat to you all soon (& sorry for the long post)
Majella xx


----------



## betty14

Aw lolly that sounds so lovely! You k ow what they say... New house new baby!! :happydance:

Welcome majella, wow you deserve a medal for reading all the pages and most of all getting all of my moaning in one go :haha::haha: 

Good luck with your journey and feel free to rant and shout and cry as much as you like in here!!!!! I hope your sister gets some answers soon too! 

Kix, if you click on one of the tickers it will take you to the site where you can make your own :thumbup: how exciting about your scan, that's the week before my b'day :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yeh Kix if you like any of my tickers then just click on them and it will take you to the sight to make your personal ones :) 
Welcome Majella :)


----------



## pink23

Hi can any one recommend me a good buyer for pregnancy tests on ebay. Im trying to decide but wouldnt what you thought. Going to have a few in cupboard so maybe i'll get that suprise bfp lol.
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## betty14

Pink, I have never bought any from eBay so don't know, I think as long as the feedback scores Are ok then it will be fine.... If your not sure pop into the hpt forum and ask in there the ladies use hundreds of them :haha::haha:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Good idea on the thread for date stopped etc etc

I bought my test from Ebay. I just searched for the early detection ones and got about 40 for £5 really didnt think they would work but they showed my positive 4 days before af was due!!

Its so exciting waiting for your scan Kix we have got our anomoly scan on July 4th. Although i'm super inpatient and want it now because i just wanna know what were having so i can start buying. We have looked at so many things but i just can't bring myself to buy neutral because most of the clothes are boring!
It's starting to feel more real now because i have been feeling little movements so i'm not just ill :happydance:
When you get the ticker it gives you a address and you have to add it to your profile Kix 

:dust: to you all
x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning Girls :flower:

Welcome Majella :hugs: Cant believe you read the whole thread, i keep forgetting its been going a year now! No wonder it took you days!

Betty, hows af, gone now?

I'm gonna start opks 2mor just going to do clearblue digital ones so it takes away the guessing, i have to go back to doctors for more blood 1 week after my next positive opk. 2mor will be cd 11 so I'll start then & hopefully I'll ov in that week :wacko:

We have started :sex: every other day then we'll go for it big time when i get my smiley face :haha:

Halfway through the week :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Lolly x


----------



## hay246

Hi everyone

on ebay i bought the ones from home health early detection ones and some first response ones.

Lolly i'm sure you will have your bfp soon, at least with ur new place u have that to focus on and will happen when u least expect it, 

welcome majella, good idea u suggested :flower:

have my appointment at 1pm with midwife :D 

kix exciting u now have date to look forward to! and 4 weeks wil fly by samie!
i'm so excited for my scan!

how are u honey and betty?

xx


----------



## betty14

Hey ladies, 

Yes lolly af gone now thank goodness :happydance: now just gotta wait for SA! Hopefully will have our referral by the end of June :thumbup:

Lolly sounds like you got your bases all covered there so hopefully this month will be it for you!!! 

Hay how exciting for your scan, how come they are doing it before 12 weeks? 

I'm still feeling blergh from this cold but otherwise I'm good!! 

How's everyone else? 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Hello thanks for the tip Betty and Samie - took me a while but think it has worked! Baby looks so tiny!! 

What date is your scan again Hay? xx


----------



## kix11

thanks honeybear too just saw your reply.xx


----------



## hay246

hi sorry probably came out wrong, i just meant i am excited for my scan, today was booking in appointment, could only hear whooshing noise when tried to listen for heartbeat, so will be 2-3 weeks for my scan she said! had all my bloods taken, and alot of paper work, and i go back the 22nd june to see her! 
classed as 'high risk' at the moment due to having two lletz, have to see a consultant at some point to see what she thinks about whether my cervix will cope with dilation, as to wher i can and cannot give birth i guess!

seems abit more real now though! and just hoping few weeks go quick!haha wishing my life away! 

Betty thats good news, end of june will soon be here, time is flying by isnt it! cant believe june already!
x


----------



## missishy

Pink - I got the early 10mui preg test off Amazon - dead cheap for loads of tests. They are seriously no frills though.

This AF is last longer than the past few so am hoping I returning to normal. However boobs still massive and still feeling bloated - either that or I am right chubba!

Majella - good plan about the positive messages - I wouldn't know where to start updating my profile though.


----------



## MajellaG

Hi ladies hope your all well, just a quick update my sister got af on fri/sat after 9 weeks. :flower:


----------



## betty14

Aww majella that's fab news :happydance:

X x x


----------



## pink23

great news xx


----------



## Lollylou

Woohoo she must be over the moon :thumbup:

I feel like I've got ov pains cd11 but no smiley face yet, hopefully in the next week tho :happydance: I'm feeling positive just now, I'm not saying I'm gonna get my bfp this month (although I might) but I just feel positive it WILL happen soon. The best things come to those to wait n all that :flower:

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

:happydance: :happydance: yay lolly that's awsome :happydance: :happydance:

Keep us all posted on when that smiley appears!!! 

I'm loving the positive thinking it's so good that your feeling positive about this cycle :thumbup:

X x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yay Lolly love some positivity :) My dh has always said since we were first met many moons ago :haha: that all good things come to those who wait and in my experience it is soo very true :hugs:
Betty dh loves the pattern too and we're happy to buy both patterns and with whatever material you choose to get :) Size wise guess would need to be 6-9 months so they would do for next summer?
xx


----------



## betty14

Hey honey I have the pattern so will only need the bits to make them, ie the material, buttons, cotton etc! Super cute eh!! Let me know what sort of colours/patterns you would like and how many and I can do a rough costing for you :) 

X x x


----------



## pink23

hi girls ive just done a opk and have a 2 lines . I know the test line should be darker but could this mean i might ov in a few days. I have tested before and have had no line at all in test area xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty I'll have a look in a material shop or whatever they call them lol. Would it be worth me buying a load of material and then you making them? Was gonna hang on till my 4d scan too just in case she got it wrong!!
Pink - yes other line needs to be darker but a 2nd line when you have previously only had 1 is good, I would check twice a day now so you don't miss it :)


----------



## pink23

im so nervous xx


----------



## betty14

Aw pink that's good, like honey said keep testing twice a day and when you get two dark lines :sex: like bunnies!! 

What's making you feel nervous?? 

Honey you can do that I you would prefer.... Each one takes a meter of fabric to make plus I'll need poppers and 4 buttons to go with the fabric :thumbup: and if you don't mind giving me a little something for my time I'd appreciate it :flower: it's up to you 
when and how you wanna do it just shout :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Morning Eveyone it's a gorgeous day wish I wasn't stuck in work! 

Pink don't be nervous my 2 lines would appear and then eventually a day or so later the 2nd line would become darker than the test line so all good signs I reckon. Just keep testing! Lots of luck! 

My boss has asked us to all go for a drink after work tonight I am sure he is on to me I don't know why maybe I am just being paranoid but I have had to avoid a leaving do next week and now I have said no to tonight just said I had somewhere to be but now he has sent another email saying we will go for a drink earlier instead so I can come. Oh great!! I am going to be ordering a juice and then they will all be on to me as I normally love Friday afternoon drinks!! 

xx


----------



## betty14

Kix is there no way you can order a juice and just say it has vodka in it or say you are on antibiotics or something? 

What makes you think he is on to you? 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Hi Betty, 

Just being parnoid I think but there always seems to be drinks involved with our team and I am normally the one saying yes to that large glass of wine and recently keep saying no so just worrying about it all really. Just want to make sure they don't find out yet as we are in the middle of a huge transition at work and I want to make sure my position is secure. My boss always orders our drinks too which I used to think was great but I won't be able to sneakly order my own. Plus there is loads of men in our management team and we have had a few girls who have been pregnant over the last few months and they have always said they are on antibiotics and the blokes all think it's an ongoing joke as soon as they hear that they say 'she's prengnant.' 

Oh well will just have to order my juice and say I am really thirsty with the hot weather!! Not the end of the world but its just worrying me :shrug:
xx


----------



## betty14

Aww that's so awkward! Hope it all works out and they dont suss you out! 

Is it a promotion at work or just a job shift? 

X x x


----------



## purplelou

hi ladies, I popped in a few weeks ago (after reading most of this thread) and finally AF arrived - took 3 weeks and 1 day (not too bad considering) I am now CD3 although Im not sure how long my cycle is going to be since I have had one for years and years. at least we feel like something is happening now :)

congrats on the BFPs ladies xxxx
and :dust: to all the rest of us xxx


----------



## betty14

That's great news purple, you can track your cycle now to get an idea :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

I'm up way early for a Sunday but I'm just heading off to my Body Combat class shortly, anyway.......I'm CD14 and got a smiley face on my opk :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: only thing is we haven't :sex: since Thursday as been SO busy, we can still have a chance if we bd loads today & 2mor right???? Thats going by the whole 12-36 hours after a positive! Feeling good that my cycles seemed to have settled!

Just wish me the best of luck that this is our month!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly that's fab news on your smiley face. We actually conceived 2/3days before my positive opk so you're definitely in with a chance :wohoo:


----------



## betty14

Morning, yes lolly I do believe you ov AFTER the pos so get bs tonight tomorrow and tues and you will def still be in with a chance!! And like honey said youmay still have some waiting about :thumbup: 

Hope your all well and having good weekends!!

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies hope you are all well. I haven't had a chance to read through the recent posts. Bath was fantastic. Lots of food,drinking and relaxing the spa was amazing! :) got a rough idea of what cycle day I am but not really trying this month as oh got a very important exam this month so don't want to put him under any extra pressure. Hope you've all had great weekends 

Xxxx


----------



## Lollylou

So I got my smiley face at 8am today, had sex at 11am then done another test at 7pm and it was negative so we are gonna have sex again tonight keep everything crossed! 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww moomoo what's the exam? Glad you had a nice time and relaxed :)

Lolly how exciting!! I'll keep everything crossed that this is your month!! 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Betty :)

It's his final exam a 5 day one poor him in his train driver course. Been a long course started last August a lot riding on it.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Moomoo, really glad you enjoyed the spa, I really want to go back there :) Good luck to your dh with his exam I'm sure he'll do great :)


----------



## betty14

Aww bless him, well I'm sure he will do fab! Best of luck to him tho :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks very much ladies :)

Honey I want to go back too asap

He took a hefty paycut whilst training so will make a big difference if he gets it and make life a lot easier for us will keep you updated 

xx


----------



## hay246

Lolly fingers are crossed for you! :flower:

hope all is well with everyone :D xx


----------



## pink23

fx'd lolly xx
Why is waiting so frustraiting, i know its only 2 weeks but it feels like ages :-(x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning 

I'm taking today as 1dpo as i had some weird pains yesterday and think i might have ovulated then. Hope the next 2 weeks don't take too long, even if its just to get af so I can start again lol!

Its our 3rd anniversary this month so it would be so nice to get our :bfp: but after so many months of it not happening its hard to believe that it could happen!!!!


Hows everyone else, anyone else near ovulating or testing??


Lolly x
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly, that sounds really positive :) Have everthing crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Aww yay lolly! Hope the next 2 weeks fly past!! 

X x


----------



## betty14

So quite in here!! Guess everyone is all good ATM :thumbup:!!

X x. X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty,
I've been thinking the same thing lol :haha: I'm good, resembling a tellytubby still :) We went to Drayton Manor on Saturday, was a lovely day for the kids, tiring though. Lots of driving and walking. We're planning a trip to Paulton's Park (they have a Peppa Pig World) at the end of the month, staying overnight and only going in the 1 car so better for me!! Few things to look forward to, my bday on the 25th, having our 4d scan as my present on that day then next day off to see Peppa Pig :happydance: How are you doing Betty? Everyone else ok? :hugs:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey Ladies! Loving the positive vibes in this thread! :) lovely to hear everyone is getting on ok xx

Thought i'd drop by and attach a photo from my 4d scan, it was a lovely experiance - highly recommend it if you have the pennies when the time comes!!

He was really active and a bit grumpy (like his dad!) but this one was taken from the dvd.

Take care ladies and throwing you loads of :dust: xxx
 



Attached Files:







miniJ.PNG
File size: 176.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## betty14

Aww honey that's awsome! My niece is pepper mad!! Hope you have fun!! 

I'm ok nothing really to report exciting eh!! 

Ooh apart from in the last week I have had two really vivid dreams first one was taking a digi test and it said yes!! (random as we don't have those ones here) and last night I dreamt that I was in labour and delivered a little girl... Felt so real that I actually looked around to see where the baby was when I woke up!! If I wasn't in the situation I'm in I would be testing :haha: :haha: 

Aww jax your little man is so handsome!! That must be really surreal to see features etc! How long do they scan you for? 

Hope everyone else is good 

X x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

they are vivid dreams Betty! I have had some proper weird dreams since being pg, the oddest one being that I gave birth to the cat!!

We had about an hour but think we were entitled to 40mins, think she wasn't very busy!! 

xx


----------



## betty14

Ha ha jax that's quite amusing! Hormones have a lot to answer to eh!! 

Aww that's awsome! I bet you loved every second! Is the DVD of the entire scan? 

X x x


----------



## hay246

wow Jax that is amazing, you can see him so clearly, i definitely want one, i think they're brilliant! he looks so gorgeous already, bet you can't wait to see him for real!

I have my first scan on Monday i am so excited!! fingers crossed all is ok!

aww Betty hopefully your dreams mean that baby isnt far away for you! hope so anyway!!

Honey sounds like you got a lot to look forward to :D 

xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

the dvd is 20mins and sadly because he was so active (kitkat and orange juice!) the 4d struggles to focus on him all the time, there is a lovely part in 2d where he is grabbing and playing with his toes and another shot in 2d where his eyes are moving, proper freaky!

I loved the 12 week scan it was so amazing, enjoy every second! xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Very positive dreams Betty :) Oh my goodness Jax that picture is fabulous. We're having our 4d scan on the 25th as my bday present, I'm soooo excited. Not long for you to wait for your first scan now Hay, you'll love it.
xx


----------



## betty14

Aww jax that's so cool, think I would be weirded out by the eyes thing lol :haha: 

I hope the dreams are a positive thing, SA is Friday and should know next week the results so so hope they are ok! Then onto the next reason why my gp won't refer us yet :doh:

Hay that's so exciting I bet the 12 weeks scan is the most amazing experience! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

I'm here lol! 

Nothing exciting my end with the whole ttc stuff!

Jax, scan s amazing hope your well :hugs:

I've been busy getting my outfit sorted for ladies day in Edinburgh next Friday massive day out! Also busy with the house,not long now! 

Dreams are very strange Betty im always looking in my dream book to work out what they mean!

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Ooh lolly I dont have a dream book wish I did right now would def be looking them up lol!! What's the Edinburgh thing all about then sound lush if you have to get all dressed up!! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning! 

It's a ladies day at the local race course it's a massive thing up here! I will look them up in my book for you and let you know :flower:

Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Ok here goes.......LABOUR

Dreaming about labour suggests self-flagellation? Or self punishment in what w are doing. However, if a woman dreams of being in labour she perhaps has an issue with her wish and desire to be pregnant, orwith that of mothering. It may also be that she is bringing a scheme or project to fruition, and is about to achieve a long cherised goal.


I always how people know this stuff! 
Dunno if i believe it or not but heyho 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Ooh lolly thanks, 

Well ALL of them reasons could well be why for me eh! 

I looked up the self-flagellation and it means to methodically whip or beat!! :grr:

Would be good if our dreams had a synopsis like on sky you press the 'i' button and up pops the reason lol :haha:

Thanks again for looking! 
X x x


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, 

Just been reading the last few pages - Jax your scan is amazing! He is gorgeous so fab being able to see his features! 

Hay I bet you are so excited for Monday mine feels like such a long time away!! 

I have been sent an appointment to meet the mid-wife next week though so looking forward to that although not sure what that will be about? 

Betty have you had any updates yet? I thought of you the other day because it was on the news about IVF and the postcode lottery did you see it? They were criticising the NHS in certain regions saying that the individual regions were holding back funding when they shouldn't be and that it will be getting investigated - should be good news for you? 

Sending everyone lots of :dust: 

xxx


----------



## hay246

it will just be to take details if they havent already and bloods etc!? 
i am so excited for monday it cant come quick enough!
x



kix11 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just been reading the last few pages - Jax your scan is amazing! He is gorgeous so fab being able to see his features!
> 
> Hay I bet you are so excited for Monday mine feels like such a long time away!!
> 
> I have been sent an appointment to meet the mid-wife next week though so looking forward to that although not sure what that will be about?
> 
> Betty have you had any updates yet? I thought of you the other day because it was on the news about IVF and the postcode lottery did you see it? They were criticising the NHS in certain regions saying that the individual regions were holding back funding when they shouldn't be and that it will be getting investigated - should be good news for you?
> 
> Sending everyone lots of :dust:
> 
> xxx


----------



## betty14

Morning ladies!

Hope your all doing well! How far DPO are you now lolly? 

We had our SA done yesterday so now just waiting for results :coffee:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

That's great Betty, at least things are happening :) When did you say you'll get the results, Tuesday? Have you all exciting things planned for the weekend? Mine is a quiet one, homework, piano lessons, washing, ironing, cleaning, the usual!!!
x


----------



## betty14

I feel relieved now it's been done! um results should be in by Tuesday but we will see :haha: knowing my gp it will be longer!! 

Nothing exciting here this weekend either cleaning :dishes: studying, washing and ironing :laundry: 

How about everyone else? 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Betty :flower:

I'm keeping everything crossed for you for the results!

I'm about 5/6 dpo so very early days, I'm not testing I'm just gonna wait and af is due on 20th so we'll see' don't feel very hopeful 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks lolly! :flower:

I'll keep everything crossed for you too! I have a good feeling for you this month! It's so your turn :thumbup:

Hope you have had a good weekend so far! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Well I'm not very hopeful, I'm just so used to get bfn that it dosnt seem real that i'll ever get a bfp, I'm just so fed up:cry:

I think cause we've passed the year mark it's just really getting to us

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

I know exactly how your feeling, we have passed the year mark too and with problems I know for sure it's gonna take a lot longer.... At least you ov and have a shot each month :thumbup:

Chin up I know EXACTLY how your feeling and it's Soooo hard to find ways to cope but the end goal is so worth all this waiting and wondering !!

X x x x


----------



## Lollylou

I shouldn't complain should I, I know you would swap places with me in a heartbeat to ovulate & have the 2ww :hugs:

Its just so annoying, I was looking back over the thread last night & it seems like everybody who was part of this is now pregnant, I just dont understand why I cant get my positive. As i said sometimes I feel really positive which is normally at the start of my cycle but the 2ww just turns me so negative. 

Weather is alot better up here today! I've got lessons 11-4 today then more decorating, short week for me as off next Fri Sat & Sun :happydance:

Is it Tuesday or Wed you get results betty?


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Morning girls,
I can only relate as far as our 3rd was concerned and many ppl would have thought it ungrateful me being so depressed as we already had a boy and a girl, but when you really want to be pregnant and everyone you see on the street is pregnant or pushing a baby around, it's heartbreaking. It took 17 long months, but he was worth every tear I shed each month. Like Betty said it's worth the wait :) You have a chance each month Lolly and it will happen :happydance:
:dust:
xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww I didn't mean it like that lolly but your right I would swap places in a heartbeat! Although having said that I know how it feels to think there is a chance and get bfn it's soul destroying to want something so badly and it seem that everyone but you is getting it!! 

Hopefully will have the results Tuesday or weds but who know with my doc lol! 

Try and keep that chin up lolly as you have every chance of it being your month this month!! And I really really hope it's your turn! 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

I'm still here! :) 

I am currently CD 7 my AF came on approx CD27 so my cycles seem to have settled at 26-29 days which I am pleaseed about. 

Had a lovely weekend celebrating my neices birthdays (4&1), one of my best friends told me she is pregnant on friday only about 5-6 weeks I was so pleased for her but a little sad at the same time. Had a little cry when I got home and felt much better. 

Monday here again feeling postive and chipper (very unusual for me for a Monday ;) )

Hope you all had lovely weekends and that your Mondays goes well. 

xxxxx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi moo moo great news about your cycles :flower: I know what you mean about friends, your happy for them but thinking "I wish it was me" at the same time.

I'm 8 dpo and started spotting old brown blood when I go to loo, I don't think it's ib as i feel rubbish with major af cramps and I'm a total moody cow so looks like af is on way for another month I could scream I'm so over this! 


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

That's good news Moomoo :)
Oh Lolly don't give up till she flies in, I have literally everything crossed for you that she doesn't make an entrance at all :) :hugs:
xx


----------



## betty14

Hey moomoo glad you had a good weekend, I know exactly what you mean about friends being pg my best friend of over 20 years just told me she is 10 weeks on :( I am pleased for her but wish it could be me as well! 

Which brings me to lolly, she told me that a week or two before she found out she was a horrid moody cowbag and had brown spotting..... So seriously don't lose hope, your Lp is usually longer than 8 days right? 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks guys :flower:

Yeah my LP is always 14 days, i had brown spotting yesterday & this morning cd 7 & 8 but stopped now so god knows whats going on af due a week today :shrug:

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Can only hope that it's a good sign eh lolly!! I'll keep everything crossed it is a good sign!!

X x x


----------



## hay246

hi everyone. 

been on a hen weekend in alton towers fri-sun, alcohol free and ride-less, but was all good fun :D

had my scan this afternoon, aww it was amazing. im 11+4 so only a day behind my ticker, which i wasn't expecting! so due date 29th Dec :D 

fingers crossed for ur results betty and for u lolly and ur :bfp: 

hope everyone else is good :flower: xxx


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. 

Hay are you going to post a photo can't wait to see your scan! 

Lolly fingers crossed for you! 

Betty hope your results are what you deserve. 

K.xxx


----------



## betty14

Aw hay that sounds great! Thats can about the scan, and bang on your dates :thumbup: 

Thanks kix, I will of course be updating with the results as soon as they are in!! 

X x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning cd 9 for me today, due af on Monday.

I had from 6dpo - 8dpo brown/light pink spotting never had that before and bad cramps yesterday. As of today no bleeding t all and feel fine apart from shattered but that's normal before af, no sore boobs tho which I normally get after I've ovulated, I'm so hoping it's been implantation bleeding but if it has been when do you think I cod test?? 

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly, Just off to look at the calender to see when I had a positive test, although it was very faint.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly,
I'm fairly sure we conceived on 21st January and I tested on the 5th Feb and it was a cheapie and it was very faint and dh didn't believe it so bought a cb digi on the 6th which said 1-2 wks. I was CD27 on first test :)
xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you honey bear :flower:

I'm only cd 23 so still got a bit of a wait! Really don't want to get my hopes up, was certain af was coming yesterday but after spotting and having cramps in my back absolutely nothing today.


Lolly x


----------



## Abbi808

Hi Lolly,

Not sure if you remember me as I stayed away for a while. I always kept checking back on here though to see how you and Betty were doing, I just didn't post anything! Anyway I was going to wait in until one of you got your bfp before I posted again but thought my experience may help as I know you are nervously awaiting af! I didn't have any pregnancy symptoms at all so don't worry about having nothing but the bleeding I think it is fairly common. Also, you might want to check on fertility friend as it is great for comparing IB days- between cd6-8 is very common so you may be in luck! I got my bfp at 10dpo super super faint on an internet cheapie but although it was amazing I spent the next 4 days stressing so much because I thought that it would be a chemical. Therefore, try your hardest to wait until af is due or the day before if you really can't as it will reduce the stress a lot! haha! 

Anyway, really hope this is it for you. Also hope your bfp isn't too far away either Betty! 

Abbi xxxx

PS:- Betty have you tried vitex? I used it the month I got my bfp to regulate my cycle but have heard it is great for kick-starting ovulation too?


----------



## hay246

here is my scan pic :D xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Abbie

Thanks very much for getting in touch and congrats to u :flower:

Yeah its very early days still so just gonna get on with things, if af comes at least it will only be 2 weeks till i can try again, I actually feel ok about it nothing i can do now, as everyone says its just the waiting now, i just wanna know one way or the other!

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Hello Abbie, 

Congrats and thanks for your sweet words :flower: 

Lolly, the little spotting could be a brill sign I'll kelp everything crossedfor you :thumbup: 

It's good that your positive again about it all and it's great you have shorter cycles it's not too long to wait till you can try again! 

Xx x x


----------



## betty14

Aww hay that pic is lovely, he/she looks all snuggly :flower:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Exactly Betty :flower:

I dunno what it is with me lol the start of the 2ww I'm down in the dumps but towards then end I perk up even if I get af lol! 

I'm moving house a week on sat :happydance: so excited! 

How's the studying going? 

Lolly x


----------



## hay246

thanks Betty :) x


----------



## Lollylou

Sorry hay I just noticed your pic :hugs:

Amazing isn't it?! 

You must be so excited! 


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Hormones have a lot to answer for eh!! 

Studying is going well thanks, not as quick as I'd like it to but have had lots on my mind! 
I have my first review on Monday :wacko:

I have stopping distances memorised now tho which is cool :haha:

How long did part one take you?

X xx x


----------



## Abbi808

No problem girls. Will keep checking on your progress! Lots and lots of luck to you xxxx


----------



## hay246

it sure is amazing! definitely feels more real now after seeing baby. its still quite mad to think have baby growing inside me, the scans are great for the other halfs though i think too, as my boyfriend wasnt really excited at all until scan and now hes so excited its lovely! :D think we have decided to have a surprise too :) xx



Lollylou said:


> Sorry hay I just noticed your pic :hugs:
> 
> Amazing isn't it?!
> 
> You must be so excited!
> 
> 
> Lolly x


----------



## kix11

Lolly I really have my fingers and toes crossed for you! When do you think you will test? I hated waiting it drives you crazy! :loopy: 

I feel like I am waiting again now until scan date so I can start really celebrating and tell everyone! 

Hay your scan is amazing I bet you are over the moon!

Abbie when is your first scan? 

:hugs: 

xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks Abbie, need all the luck I can get ATM!! 

Our results are back but have to wait for the doc to process them and she is calling me tomorrow with them so hopefully this tome tomorrow I should be getting my referral :happydance:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty,
Least you know the results are in and that things will now definitely start moving :)


----------



## betty14

Hopefully so honey!!

I doubt I'll sleep very well tonight :coffee:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Exciting Betty! I'm dead busy at work today but will keep checking in to find out! Part 1 I think took me a few months but it was 8 yeas ago so cant really remember lol! 

Well I done a test just now at 10 dpo and bfn :flower:

Still getting this weird spotting so it might just be like that till af :shrug:

I'll keep testing till af arrives :haha:

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Have a good day Lolly and I've still got absolutely everything crossed for you :)


----------



## betty14

I will update as soon as I know lolly! Won't be till later as my doc usually calls after surgery! 

10 DPO is early still so chin up on that one! Have a good day at work Soooo wish I was done and on the road!! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Just checking for your results betty :haha:

You will be on the road soon enough I'm sure! 

Ok so I'm a total NIGHTMARE when its comes to this time of the month, I just another internet test and i swear theres another line........BUT........I have never had an evap so heres the thing, I can see a faint second line when i look at it from a distance but not up close?? Am i going insane :rofl: Should i just go for it a waste a digi test?? 

Oh my god i cant handle this lol i just wanna know one way or the other!!!! 


LOLLY X


----------



## hay246

have you got any first response early result?

as the digis usually pick up later than anything else i heard?

fingers are crossed for u :flower:

x


----------



## Lollylou

I Dont Hay Lol i think its an evap so I'm just gonna keep doing the cheapies & maybe do my digi on Friday before i go out.

Or maybe i'll go buy a frer......................


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Ooh post a piccie lolly I'm Soooo excited my heart did a little jump when I read that! :happydance:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

So i caved & used a digi BFN :cry:

So Fu##ed off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betty14

Your hcg levels won't be high enough for a digi yet, you can't use them before your af is due so you def are not out yet!! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Im just being a pain today!

Ive done 3 ic tests and all have "something" there but i know there not the best.

Anyway I'll keep testing in the mornings. Just means i can get steaming drunk on friday if I'm not! :wine:

Back to work for me

Lolly z


----------



## betty14

Aw your not a pain! 

also, at 10 DPO it would def need to be fmu for the digi to work as it's such early days :thumbup:

If you have ic with something then I hope that something becomes more of a thing as the days pass!

When is af due? 
X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Lol I'm such a twat!

Af is due on monday 


Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

Got everything crossed for you lolly xx


----------



## hay246

it could just be too early. i was getting bfn days before i got my positive, and even then it wasn't totally noticeable on ic i had to keep lookin and it came up after a few minutes but not straight away.

don't want to get your hopes up just saying it may just be too early, and if you see something and you've done more than 1 its hopeful.

can u post a pic of them??

x


----------



## betty14

Awe lolly your not a twat it's just all consuming when you want something so bad! I still feel this could be your month!! 

X x c


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks guys your all too nice :flower:

I have no idea how to post pics lol but I will try 2mor if I think there's something on 2mors test I do!

Any news yet Betty, god she likes to keep you waiting?! 


Lolly x


----------



## kix11

Lolly I am really really hoping this is your month - just click above on the text box with the little icon to add an image. Dying to see! My first test was really faint I could only just see the 2nd line - if there is something there sounds really positive hun? Fingers and toes crossed for you. 

Betty any news on your results?xxx


----------



## betty14

Grrr effin doc! I asked for her to call after half 4 so when does she call..... 20 past effin 2!! So f***ed off so now I'm back to waiting, if she don't call tonight I'll be demanding to speak to her tomorrow!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sorry Betty that's sod's law that is! 
Lolly if you any hint of a 2nd anything on it, pretty sure it should be positive. You're not at all twatish :haha: Hubby didn't believe our extremely faint line so I waited till following day and bought a digital. Sooooo hoping for you xx


----------



## betty14

Yay I finally got a call back!! :happydance: 

Everything is super fine oh is more than fertile :haha: and she is writing the referral for the fs woo hoo :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
X x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Oh Betty I'm over the moon for you :)


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey I'm super happy!! X x


----------



## hay246

wooo :happydance: so happy for u betty x


----------



## Lollylou

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Betty thats FANTASTIC! :hugs:

Aw I'm so glad for you! We will both get our BFP'S this year!!!!

I promise IF there's any hint of a second line I will try & upload a pic 2mor although I'm not convinced now lol. Was having a complete stress earlier, i just hate those words NOT PREGNANT on those bloody tests! They should say "I'm really sorry not your month, keep trying" :haha:

Anyway clearly I'm in a better mood as I've only got a few lessons 2mor then getting tanned, nails & hair done for my big day out on friday :flower:


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

i love love love your reply lolly!! would be so much nicer if they did say that eh :haha::haha::haha::haha:

i cant believe that she is finally referring us!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: doesnt feel quite real!!

i hope that you will be getting your :bfp: this month lolly and then i might be not too far behind you!!

definately post piccies so we can help you be crazy :wacko:

enjoy your pampering tomorrow!

are you testing with fmu??

x x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Yes I will be testing with fmu Betty, I know you girls wouldn't expect anything else from me! 

I kinda know I'm not pregnant but I'm ok now had my stress earlier lol. Just can't wait to try again and we'll be in our new house! 

I'm hoping I can work out how to upload photos fro iPad as I really am bad with technology, should be testing around 730. 

This is defo our year Betty 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

aww i reeeeeeealy hope you can work it out!! i hope its pos for you too after the glimmer of a line today :)

this better be our year..... we still have half left to make it happen :haha:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

That's great betty!


----------



## pink23

ok so im nearly on week 4 and no af. Been reading the start of thred and everyone seemed about 7 weeks so thats my aim.
Really hope you get your bfp lolly, and good news betty.
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning :flower:

Absolute bfn lol not even a hint of a line!

Never mind roll on next month, I wonder what the spotting was then? Typical for me to get it when it's bang on timing for ib! 

Pink, I'm sure af will come for you soon :hugs:

Af due Monday foe me great :growlmad: oh well at least I'm out partying this weekend :happydance:

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly,
I'm sorry that 1 was bfn but still confused bout the faint lines in other tests, definitely wouldn't count yourself out till she flies in xx


----------



## kix11

Betty amazing news about your results and referral!! You will get your BFP soon!!!

Lolly you're not out yet those faint lines like Honeybear says normally mean good news still have all my fingers and toes crossed for you. 

I have my first mid-wife appointment at the hospital this afternoon - it's no where near as exciting as the scan but still a little bit excited to be able to talk about it and ask questions and see the baby ward?! 

xxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Morning ladies havent posted in a while just been reading back a few pages to catch up :flower:
Lolly dont give up till the :witch: flys in. Good luck :flower:
Betty that is such good news you have been given and good luck with everything that is coming your way :flower:

Hope all the other ladies are doing well :happydance:

Rachael


----------



## hay246

pink it was 8 weeks for me, hopefully will show up soon :thumbup:

Lolly i really don't think it will be long until you get your :bfp: and betty :D 
have a great night out lolly :) 

kix i was stil excited about first midwife appointment as at least it gets ball rolling, and then not long until your scan :D xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Hi girls,

Sorry about the late reply. I was in a car accident yesterday so have been having a bit of a nightmare. My car is just a little peugeot 107 and I was hit by a chrysler 300c which is like a big bentley type thing! Was just awful. Have bad back and neck and looks like my car is a write off so not the best few days. Hospital refused to give me a scan as there was no bleeding but I insisted and managed to have one this morning, they weren't happy though! Luckily baby is fine, legs kicking away and heart beating so that is a relief. All that matters is that the baby is ok so I am very happy. 

Anyway....sorry for the depressing post - on to nice news!

Kix:- I had my scan on Monday and everything was great! I am 13 weeks exactly now and the baby was very active! I think it might be because I drank lucozade sport before the scan so maybe that is why baby was standing on his head for most of it! Was so funny! Couldn't get a clear nub shot though so no idea about whether I have a little girl or boy in there! Good luck at your appointment today - it is really exciting seeing the midwife, you will probably have your bloods done though so wear a loose sleeved top!

Betty- fab news! So pleased for you, hopefully you will really be able to get things going now! 

Lolly- don't give up yet, I had the faintest of lines on the IC so just try a frer with fmu! Really keeping my fingers crossed for you! :D

Anyway- sorry if I missed anyone, head is all over the place! 

Speak soon ladies xxxxx


----------



## hay246

aww Abbi glad you and baby are ok! that's the main thing, car can be replaced xx


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks Hay, I know you are totally right! LO is safe and sound and that is all I care about. Think it has also shown me that a little car like that is not safe enough for a baby, it just crumpled to bits. Thank God nobody was in the passenger seat because things could have been a lot worse! BF wants me in 4x4 now! haha! 

Hope your pregnancy is doing well! We are only 1 week apart! :D 

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Oh no abbi that's terrible! Glad you & baby are ok tho :flower:


Lolly x


----------



## hay246

are u due 22nd Dec Abbi?
yeah those cars are so small. 
my pregnancy is doing ok thanks, go to gran canaria 27th June so looking forward to that, and hoping all sickness will have gone by then too, hasn't been too bad lately, but i still am sick! how has yours been??xx


----------



## betty14

Aw Abbie glad you and bubba are ok! And run with that safer car idea :winkwink:

Thanks for all the messages ladies I'm so happy to think that I might be getting somewhere really soon :happydance: and oh is happy he has super :spermy:

Any more testin lolly? 

Aww kix how exciting for you! Hope it's all goes well! 

Sorry if I missed anyone, been a busy thread today love it!

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks girls...just glad everything is ok! Went and had a bit of retail therapy today but with whiplash it wasn't the easiest trying on clothes! haha! 

Yeah I am due 22nd Dec Hay, just before Christmas! Very exciting, aw that's too bad about the sickness I have been really lucky and barely had any at all. My main symptoms have been fatigue, bloating and acne!! Lovely eh? ;) Hopefully things will start getting better for you soon. I am going away around then too, Marbella on July 1st for a week, will be nice to get out of miserable England for a bit! :D Have you had your scan yet? Sorry if I missed it on here already. 

xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Betty - super congrats on your referral! fingers crossed they wont make you wait too long! :happydance:

Lolly, have you tested again since? my IC were soooo faint my oh said I was talking rubbish, they did get stronger but not until af was nearly due! even if you are out, it sounds good for next month :hugs:

xx


----------



## hay246

Aww marbella lovely! I've been to torremolinos before loved it there.
I've had my scan yeah, I was 11+4. if you go to page 157 i posted a pic :) are u going to find out what you're having?xx



Abbi808 said:


> Thanks girls...just glad everything is ok! Went and had a bit of retail therapy today but with whiplash it wasn't the easiest trying on clothes! haha!
> 
> Yeah I am due 22nd Dec Hay, just before Christmas! Very exciting, aw that's too bad about the sickness I have been really lucky and barely had any at all. My main symptoms have been fatigue, bloating and acne!! Lovely eh? ;) Hopefully things will start getting better for you soon. I am going away around then too, Marbella on July 1st for a week, will be nice to get out of miserable England for a bit! :D Have you had your scan yet? Sorry if I missed it on here already.
> 
> xxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks jax,

I hope it's not too long away too!! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

girls af turned up today I cant believe it xx


----------



## hay246

ah brilliant pink! good luck :flower: 
x


----------



## Abbi808

Hay - 
Yes I can't wait! Nice to have a week of relaxation after the week I have had! :D Aw scan pic is so cute, baby looks all snuggly! Yes I am definitely, no way I could wait! What about you? Are you hoping for one or the other? 

Go Pink! That is great news! At least now you will have an idea of where your cycle is... :D

Girls do any of you have an iPhone? There is a brilliant app which I used whilst ttc and do now that I am pregnant. For those ttc it's Pink Pad and for those pregnant you move on to babybump. They are great and the girls offer some great advice. The babybump app has just had a brilliant update too. With pinkpad you can chart your temps, record symptoms, ovulation dates etc...it also predicts peak fertility too! Just thought I would let you know about it anyway!

:D xxxx


----------



## betty14

Yay pink that's awesome news :happydance: :yippee: :happydance: :yippee:

Abbie I have an iPhone Will check that app out :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

It is really good Betty, I loved it for ttc! They do a lite version for free so you can see what you think and if you like it you can buy the full one, it's £1.19 :D

PS:- I do know how to spell light- I am just pretty sure they call it 'lite' when they are free....haha! ;)


----------



## pink23

ooh i get my ipod touch back soon so willdefinately be having a look xx


----------



## hay246

i used period tracker deluxe or something like that, found it useful.

i think i have babybump on my ipod touch - ill have a look though :D 

I don't think we are going to find out, because we don't really mind either way, and 20weeks will be 5 months so we thought may aswell wait another 4! :) but i have booked to have a 4d scan in october at 29 weeks, but i still think you can have them and not find out, suppose they just angle it in a different way. lol. but will find out when we get there, but i do love the 4ds they're amazing, are u going to have one of those?
where in west mids u from, im from birmingham originally before moved to wales. 

lolly hows things with u? hope u enjoy ur night out tonight and dont feel too rough tomorrow hehe :D

hope everyone has a nice weekend, despite the weather, duvet weekend for me i think! 
x


----------



## Abbi808

Well let me know if you join girls and I will add you as a friend. They have just updated babybump though and it's fab so makesure to look at version 5.0! :D

You are more patient than me Hay, I would love to have the surprise but I just can't wait at all! I need to know! haha! You can get them to keep it from you if you want definitely. I will be having a 4d scan...they look excellent! :D I live in Wolverhampton, my Grandad is welsh so I have spent a lot of time in Aberdare. Hate wolverhampton, would love to move but most of my family are here and I wouldn't like to be away from them! Enjoy your duvet weekend, I am going to mammas and pappas tomorrow! Excited! :D


----------



## pink23

Abbi808 said:


> Well let me know if you join girls and I will add you as a friend. They have just updated babybump though and it's fab so makesure to look at version 5.0! :D
> 
> You are more patient than me Hay, I would love to have the surprise but I just can't wait at all! I need to know! haha! You can get them to keep it from you if you want definitely. I will be having a 4d scan...they look excellent! :D I live in Wolverhampton, my Grandad is welsh so I have spent a lot of time in Aberdare. Hate wolverhampton, would love to move but most of my family are here and I wouldn't like to be away from them! Enjoy your duvet weekend, I am going to mammas and pappas tomorrow! Excited! :D

I live in wolverhampton to xx:thumbup:


----------



## Abbi808

Really Pink? That is a coincidence! :D


----------



## pink23

Abbi808 said:


> Really Pink? That is a coincidence! :D

Yeah i live just buy new cross hospital do you know where that is? x


----------



## Abbi808

Yes! I was thinking of going there to have my baby, I had my 12 week scan there too! I live about 2/3 miles from it! Wow, what a small world. Actually I am debating whether to go to russells hall instead as I hear that the maternity facilities there are much better. Need to speak with my midwife! &#57431;


----------



## betty14

Morning ladies,

Lolly did you have a good weekend? Any more tests? 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Morning Betty :)
Hope you're having a good weekend. I was wondering the same thing Lolly!!
Did you enjoy your big day out friday?
xx


----------



## betty14

Morning honey, having a good weekend ta, studying and making cakes today :) 

How about you? 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

I'm not pregnant done a million tests!

Had such a wild weekend, Friday was amazing at the races and was also out last night,very messy but sooooooooooo much fun! 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly, sorry to hear it's not your month, af due tomorrow right? 

So glad you had a good weekend! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

sorry lolly.
Glad you've had a great weekend.xx
My weekend was ok up until today. Im a diabetic and my blood sugar dropped and I ended up in a cubicle ( i work in a & e as a ward receptionist) so felt a bit embarresed today. Af is being kind to me but Im sure it wont last. oh is when I think im going to ov so fingers crossed x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh Lolly still had everything crossed, though over the moon you had such a fab sounding wkend :)
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Just checking in girls :flower:

af has not arrived & I am not pregnant so i hope to god i dont have another loooooooooooonnnnnnnnnngggggggggg cycle, Weird as I ovulated 2 weeks ago :growlmad:

Wont be on much over the next week as I move house & will be busy :happydance:

Keep your fingers crossed that af arrives for me :flower:

lolly x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

aww lolly sorry to hear it isnt ur month and i hope its not a long cycle.

Hows everyone else? sounds like everyone has been busy.

Im off for a 4d scan on Monday my husband just came home and surprised me with it :happydance:

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Good luck with moving Lolly :)
Rachael is that 27th? Ours is 25th absolutely beside myself excited :haha:
xx


----------



## pink23

hope the house move goes well lolly how exciting xx


----------



## betty14

Aw exciting times eh, moving house... Scans! 

I had my first review for my instructor training and I'm pleased to say I'm doing ok :yippee: so relived I'm on track!! 

Have gone mad chucking stuff away in my house it's so clear in places now if I was pregnant I would say it's nesting :haha: :haha: : haha:

Good luck with the move lolly so jealous I would Sooooo love to move somewhere bigger!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Well done Betty, really glad your review went well, the hard work will pay off :thumbup:
xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Wow betty wish i had the mind to throw things out i keep everything just incase lol.
Good luck with the house move Lolly :thumbup:

Yes honey its the 27th so excited i cant wait to see her im very excited and then im at the midwife on the wednesday and get to hear the heartbeat so its a brill week next week :happydance: U going to put some pics on of ur 4d scan? 

Rachael xx


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you're all ok. 
Lolly hope the move goes ok! 
Betty glad your instructor training going well - what are you instructing? 
Pink glad af flew in!! 
Honeybear & RachelMoore bet you are both so excited about 4d scans I can't wait for my first scan the weeks just can't go past quick enough for me! 

I had my fist appt at the hospital last Thursday and it was really weird it was a group session called an early bird meeting! There were about 15 girls all in the first trimester and waiting for the 1st scan. Quite good really as they were saying that the feedback they had been given was there is a long wait from finding out you are pregnant to your 12 week scan without seeing anyone inbetween, so was just infomation more than anything about how you might be feeling, what to eat and what not to eat, exercise and loads of info on the different appts and scans etc. 

I am seriously wishing away the weeks until my first scan on the 15th July just praying everything is ok!! 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Rachel I get to a point where I just have to clear out! I'm a bit of a hoarder but in a little house it gets to a point where enough is enough!!

Kix I am training to be a driving instructor :happydance:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

Well no af for me so I have no idea what's going on so pissed off with it all now, how can I ovulate then not get my period?!

I just can't handle my cycles all over the place, they were fine for months now they are everywhere, oh totally dosnt understand and keeps asking why it's stressing me out and why I'm getting upset :cry: it's so unfair that practically everybody I know can get pregnant and I can't I just feel like such a failure! 

Sorry guys but it's doing my head in it's just never gonna happen.

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly, chin up chick-a-dee, I know your prob sick of it but have you tested again now your late?

I think our OH's can't empathise sometimes because they aren't the ones with hormones wizzing around and feeling like a failure!! 

I'm sure if your not pg she will be here soon! Are you stressed with the move? Could be that delaying it :shrug:

You could always come and study part one with me :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh Lolly, you're not a failure and it WILL happen. Af could definitely be delayed cos of the house move, they say stress makes you irregular and not many things more stressful than moving :wacko:
Really hoping you're still in with a chance and if not then that she flies in very soon.
xx


----------



## hay246

aww Lolly hope af arrives soon for u.
honey and rachael how exciting for scans
betty glad review went well.

kix the time for scan wil fly by, mine seemed to although seemed ages away.

just been to midwife heard heartbeat for first time :D back to them again 13th July when I'm 15+6. 

off to gran canaria monday for a week so looking forward to that :)

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hay, dead jealous :) We are off to Peppa pig world on sunday with over night stay in a nice hotel in the new forest so it should be nice, and we are going to Germany in August to visit my family but feel like we're not getting a proper 'holiday' this year :( Last year we did a month in America in April/May, Germany in August and then Disneyland Paris in December, feels a bit naff this year!!! We won't be doing much next year either as we want to go back to the States in autumn 2013 so will have to save that long :haha:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Where is everyone today? :)


----------



## betty14

Have been thinking the same thing!! 

Nothing much to report here apart from sore bbs that feel massive!!:wacko:

Everyone else ok?

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty, 4d scan tomorrow and birthday meal so lovely day to look forward to :) Will let you know what clothes I want then. How long dyou think you'll have to wait to hear something about your fs appt? Hope you're all looking forward the wkend and apparently we're finally going to get some weather resembling summer :haha:
xx


----------



## kix11

Weather is supposed to be lovely over the weekend really hope so!! 

I hope tommorrow is fab Honeybear and hope you can post some pics?!! xxx


----------



## hay246

Aw fab i'd love to go to america! sounds like last year u had a great variety of holidays! me and my fella have an apartment being built in egypt which should be done by the end of the year, so thats exciting!

cant wait to see some uploads of ur 4d! 

hope the weather is good for the weekend! 

xx



Honeybear1976 said:


> Hay, dead jealous :) We are off to Peppa pig world on sunday with over night stay in a nice hotel in the new forest so it should be nice, and we are going to Germany in August to visit my family but feel like we're not getting a proper 'holiday' this year :( Last year we did a month in America in April/May, Germany in August and then Disneyland Paris in December, feels a bit naff this year!!! We won't be doing much next year either as we want to go back to the States in autumn 2013 so will have to save that long :haha:


----------



## betty14

Aw honey you have tons to look forward to tomorrow eh! Hope you get some good shots of your likkle man! 

Hay that sounds like a massive project to undertake! Where abouts in Egypt is is? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Glad everyone is ok! I'm finally starting to feel ok, no vomiting for over a week now =o))). We have our anomaly scan a week Monday looking forward to it apart from the fact they have put me on a night shift the Sunday night....so I finish at 8 then have a 3 hr wait till the scan! Think ill sleep in the car for a few hours. I have been looking in to booking the 4d scan so look forward to your pics, might just make me book one! X


----------



## betty14

Glad to hear your feeling better samie! Shame about the night shift before the scan but at least you get to see your baby! Are you finding out the flavour? 

X x x


----------



## hay246

aw samie glad ur better now, the 4d's i think are amazing i have already booked mine for october 12th when i'm 29 weeks, haha thinking ahead i know but didnt have to pay to book it and pay on arrival so thought may aswell book :D seems to be going fast, I'll be 15 weeks nearly when i get back from holiday! seems mad!

Betty it's about 30-40mins from Hurghada airport, its a whole new complex being built, like a whole new town as such, restaurants, school, hospital, lots of apartments, own transport system, security on the gates, its brilliant. Makadi Bay is the development. I'll upload a pic at some point, they're coming along great now. Whole complex isn't going to be done for a good few years but they will provide the majority of the facilities along with completion of each quadrant. :happydance: 

xx



betty14 said:


> Aw honey you have tons to look forward to tomorrow eh! Hope you get some good shots of your likkle man!
> 
> Hay that sounds like a massive project to undertake! Where abouts in Egypt is is?
> 
> X x x


----------



## hay246

ours is the top left one, its 4 at the front 4 at the back. 2 bed apartment :D xx


----------



## betty14

Looks wonderful hay! You will only ever have to pay for flights :thumbup: so that fab eh! X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hay ur apartment looks really nice 
Honey cant wait to hear how u get on with the 4d scan i cant wait for mine 
R all u other ladies doin ok? 

rachael


----------



## Samie18

Yeah definitely finding out I'm too impatient not too lol


----------



## betty14

Aww cool, 

We are totally unsure weather to find out or not when the time comes! I like to think we won't but in reality I think I'll want to know :haha::haha: 

X x


----------



## pink23

The appartment looks amazing xx


----------



## Samie18

I need to know there is sooooo much I want to buy that's girl/boy colours so I can't wait!


----------



## Lollylou

Heeeellllllloooooo!

Ive been such a busy bee! The cottage looks ammmmaaaaazzzing!! So excited to spend the first night there 2mor!

Wow the apartment in Egypt its gorgeous! love Egypt!

So me being me everythings always complicated, I got my smiley face 2 weeks past Sunday then had that weird spotting which stupidly i got my hopes up & thought was ib but i actually think it was af, god knows as I thought your LP never changed or maybe I didn't ovulate but anyway Ive got smiley faces now?? Along with cramps and all the other ov signs :wacko: if it was my af I would be CD14 today. I have no idea whats going on so Im gonna move in to my house relax a little & see what happens in the next few months, ones things for sure I seriously need to chill the hell out!

Hope everyone enjoys the weather, I think Edinburgh is only gonna get up to 18 degrees lol but thats pretty good for us!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww Samie it's lovely knowing, all my friends and family have always found out! I like to think I'll be strong and have a suprise but I doubt it lol! 

Lolly, that's fab glad it looks nice!! I think your right about chilling out, just go with it and try to to stress! :thumbup: and I know it's cleche but the do say new house new baby!

The weather was supposed to resemble summer this weekend but it's been raining since 4 am! There is a thing going on down the beach we were all off too but not sure now lol! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone, what an amazing birthday I've had, lovely cards, lovely presents and to top it all the 4d scan. It was amazing :) He is definitely a boy and we got some great pics, he is the image of our youngest little man :happydance: Will try to put the pics on here later when I've put the kids to bed and packed for Peppa Pig World :haha:


----------



## hay246

thanks everyone :) exciting, and yeah betty only flights, although flights aren't cheap like spain unfortunately :haha:

lolly glad cottage is lookin fab! maybe stop with the opk? and just go with the flow, i was stressing out with it, and worrying when and trying to time sex etc, we had a month break when i had cells removed so couldnt have sex for a month and then it happened for us next cycle so i believe that it was the break that did us good, and cause i thought oh doubt it will happen now not straight away anyway it did... 
really do think ull have ur bfp soon, i know its easy to say try and chil and go with flow but it does work, try not to think about it too much :flower:

honey i cannot wait to see pics!! glad u had a lovely birthday too!

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976




----------



## Honeybear1976




----------



## betty14

Yeah your right hay, bit more expensive!! But worth it eh!? 

Honey he is lovely, do you have long in the scan? Is it weird seein them in 3d? 

Have a wicked time at peppa pig world :thumbup: 

Xx x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

oo honey they are great pics of the little one  im so excited for ours tomorrow nite cant wait to see my little princess.
Lolly i know it didnt take us that long to catch but ours happened when i had no opks left and no pregnancy tests sat in the draw. In the month we caught i thought i give up trying to figure out whats goin on we only had sex 2 that month and i neva really had a proper af that month either so ur body does strange things. I know its difficult but let nature do its thing and im sure soon enough u will be getting that bfp 

Rachael


----------



## Samie18

What fab pics! I want some now =o) on a good note I've been feeling lots of little movements inside recently but today actually felt lots with my hand and chris felt them too =o) its sooo much more real with it actually wriggling about! x


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, 

All sorts going on since I last logged in! 

Honeybear your pics are amazing they're so clear! 

Lolly your cottage sounds exciting - I am sure it will be your turn next especially now you have moved in and chill out - they say everything happens for a reason?! 

I have been feeling a bit nauseas this week but I can't really complain because I haven't been sick at all. Have totally gone of chicken though which is weird as I normally just live off chicken and fish - starting to want red meat! Must be my body telling me to have some! 

Me & hubby have been looking at name books this weekend which has been exciting. Roll on 15th July! 

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Hello :flower:

Thanks everyone.

The cottage is amazing I'm loving it! We have the best weekend just getting everything organised and looking nice, feels like home already.

Honey the pics are amazing! It must have been a great experience.

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly, so glad it's all looking nice, I love the fist bit in a new house where everything is perfectly organised and you make it your own :) 

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi ladies aww lolly bet thats a good feeling new house start of new things 
how u getting on betty?
Kix my sickness kicked in bout 8 weeks and stayed till i was 14 week everyday :-(
sammie those first kicks u feel r grear especially wen ur other half feels them to. mine loves it wen im in the bath 

went for my 4d scan tonight we r definatly having a little girl but she was being very stubbon. we couldnt get any good pics so they sent us for a walk and drink something fizzy but she wouldnt budge lol they have rebooked our appointment for 11th July wen she will b a bit bigger hopefully will get some good pics of her. she is in the breech positionwith her head under my ribs  

rachael


----------



## betty14

Aww rachael, high maintenance little one eh!! 

No news here I'm afraid :( not heard anything yet! Af due tomorrow so dreading that! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Hey girls...sorry I have been quiet, been house hunting so very busy! Hope everyone is ok! xx


----------



## betty14

Soooo quiet In here is everyone ok? X x x


----------



## Samie18

Well the sickness reared its ugly head again today grrrrrr..... 

On the positive i managed to get my scan changed to Friday so less time to wait =o)
x


----------



## betty14

Aww samie sorryto hear that, but good news about the scan, how did you get it moved? X x


----------



## Samie18

Perks of being a midwife I guess! We work along the scan dept so they are good for staff!


----------



## betty14

Ah I see!! Well that's a fab perk!!

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Lucky Samie! I still have 5 weeks to wait! :( Good luck today! Let us know how it goes :D x


----------



## kix11

Samie I didn't know you were a midwife! Got someone to ask lots of questions to now ha ha! 

When did anyone tell work? After first scan? 

We are interviewing for my number 2 at the moment and we have found a fantastic guy for the role. I think we are going to offer him the position next week and I was hoping to have told my manger I was pregnant before we offered it to make sure he was still comfortable with the decision of hiring him knowing my news. What do you think? Should I tell my manager or wait until the first scan the week after? :shrug: 

xx


----------



## Samie18

I get asked loads all the time lol! I officially told work after my 12 week scan but think everyone knew about 7 weeks because I was being so sick! But if you work will be happy for you then it might be worth telling them..... 
those 5 weeks go quick I don't know how I'm already nearly 21 weeks. I'm nervous about tomorrow being a midwife gives me too much knowledge and I always expect the worse! X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone, Sorry been quiet, just really busy few days. Paulton's Park is fabulous and peppa pig world part of it was a big hit with the kids :) The surrounding area was so amazingly beautiful, if I won the lottery would definitely retire there :) There were more horses around the streets than ppl :haha: They were just roaming around everywhere, didn't even flinch when dh got out of the car to take pictures! The hotel I chose was in the middle of the forest down a very long path, so peaceful, was lovely. Saw the consultant midwife today and she will be writing up my birth plan personally so I am confident I should get the birth I want :) I feel much less anxious about it now. Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## betty14

Aww honey that's so cool! 

I live about 45 mins away from the new forest! We go there for long Walls it's so so so beautiful there! 

How come you are under the constant? Glad your more at ease about it tho he/she sounds lovely!! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

*walks* :haha:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty it is the most wonderful place :) Would have loved to have spent lots more time in the area. I'm under 2 consultants for different reasons. Our last baby was born by emergency c section at 31 wks cos I had severe pre eclampsia so under obs and gynae consultant care for that and 2 yrs ago was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis which was very very bad and I only just avoided surgery to end up with a colostomy bag. We had wanted another child but had to wait till my health was somewhat back to what it was before being diagnosed with the UC. Saw the consultant midwide today cos my care was so bad when I had Jack that I wanted to insist on a home birth but dh wont agree to that!! I will hopefully be having a waterbirth then straight home!! xx


----------



## betty14

Honey it is beautiful :flower: 

Wow your pregnancy is super busy with appointments then eh! You seem to be very well cared for now! Sorry to hear your last birth wasn't so good! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

MornIng ladies,

Just though I would post, didn't know where else to go tbh... I am currently 4 days late and stupidly allowed myself to think that a miracle may have happend, anyways I tested this morning and :bfn: I am absolutely gutted!! And also where the f**k is af!!! 

My referral can't come fast enough I am soooooooo fed up now :cry::cry::cry:

Sorry for the crappy post 
X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh Betty I'm sorry it wasn't a miracle :( It can't be long now till you get your referral. Could you call the hospital, ask for the secretary of the fs you're under and they should be able to give you an estimation as to long the waiting list is for an appt. Bit baffled as to where your af is, you're normally pretty regular aren't you? :hugs:
xx


----------



## betty14

Normally bang on honey! 

It's so frustrating! I was effing stupid to think that my luck might have changed! 

I have no idea who I have been referred to so can't cant call the hospital! 

X x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty,
Call your gp reception and ask them to check on the computer system who at the hospital you have been referred to and then call the hospital and speak to the consutant's secretary. xx


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks honey, I'll do that, didn't know you could :)

I'll see what they say!

Thanks for being there today :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Waiting to hear what answers you get from gp and hospital, course you can chase them up, it's your life they're playing with and you're entitled to know how they're handling it. I'll be here until you deliver your 1st bundle of joy, eagerly awaiting your birth story :haha: and beyond :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Hello everyone.

I have not read through thread to see what I have missed so Im not being rude :flower:

We don't have internet set up yet in new house so just grabbing a min inbetween lessons.

Have no idea whats going on, my cycles seemed to have settled down then last month had a 69 day one then this month Im now at cd 40. I had positive ov tests at cd 14 and im def not pregnant.

Anyway, im not gonna be around a great deal as its just doing my head in, I'll still be on every week or so but I need to try and sort myself out its quite a good thing we dont have internet really!! lol. 

Its hard enough not getting pregnant but when your not even having regular cycles its even worse!

like I say I'll pop in every now and then and betty I'll email you as normal and I'll let you guys know if and when anything happens :flower:


Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Samie18

Well had my scan today and we still don't know what it is as it still had its legs crossed tucked right down towards my bladder grrrrrr i'm beginning to think the legs are fused together!
Slightly more worrying though the head and tummy are measuring small so we have gotta go back in 2 weeks to re check fetal growth and for her to complete the anatomy checks as the baby just wasn't playing ball =o(

Sorry Betty about your af... try to keep smiling it will happen for you!
xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey, I'm just feeling really down about it all now, it's been 14 mths, I keep thinking why do I not deserve to be pregnant? 

I have to wait for someone to see me and give me medication to make the most natural thing in the world happen, it's just not fair :cry: it's not even as though it's just not happening at least if I was functioning and it wansnt I would still have some hope but right now I'm just empty and Barron :shrug:

Lolly, will look forward to your updates, hope the new house is going well :flower:

Aw samie bless, must be a boy causing trouble like that! I'm sure all is ok he just wants you to get another peek!
X x x


----------



## betty14

Ok so I know who I have been referred to now and it went of on 27th may :thumbup: so not even a week ago bit at least it's gone eh! X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lolly if you feel it's better for your sanity to just pop in occasionally then it's the right thing to do :) though I personally will miss ur updates. 
Betty glad you know who you've been referred to dyou mean the 27th June? Call the secretary now and ask what the current waiting time is like. xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie18 said:


> Well had my scan today and we still don't know what it is as it still had its legs crossed tucked right down towards my bladder grrrrrr i'm beginning to think the legs are fused together!
> Slightly more worrying though the head and tummy are measuring small so we have gotta go back in 2 weeks to re check fetal growth and for her to complete the anatomy checks as the baby just wasn't playing ball =o(
> 
> Sorry Betty about your af... try to keep smiling it will happen for you!
> xx

Sammie let us know how the repeat scan goes, I'm sure measurements will be fine then. At our 4d scan some of the measurements were almost a week ahead and I said did that mean the baby will be big and she said no cos they have different growth rates, so some babies may grow a lot at the beginning and slow down later and others grow slow to start with and speed up later. x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Betty i know its a horrible feeling when you want something so bad and it just doesnt happen :-(
My mum tried 5 years to get pregnant with me the doctors told her she will prob never have children as my dad had a low sperm count and my mum had blocked tubes. They started looking into adoption and then it just happened she felt different went to the doctors after missing her period and found out she was having me. It then took her 7 years to get pregnant with my brother so there is quite a big gap inbetween us. He was then born a few week early by emergancy c section he was very small due to stopping growing and was in an incubator on the specail baby care unit. He is now a 6ft 16 yr old lol. Then 18 months after my brother my sister came along unexpectedly. 
I just thought you and lolly mite want to hear the story as they told her she would never have children especially natural and she had 3 children.

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Lol yeah sorry I meant June :haha: I'm such a doofus sometimes!! 

Thanks Rachael, glad your mum got all three of you! 

X x x


----------



## Jpops

Hi All

I came off Cerazette a week ago as OH and I are planning TTC from September onwards. I've been advised by so many people to come off contraception about three months before TTC to give it time to leave your system.

I've only been on Cerazette since January, was on Cilest for about 10 years before that. My GP changed it due to me having my first and only Migraine last year, which I have to say was brought on by a Spinning class, so that was a good excuse to never go back :winkwink:. 

I had no idea that this pill had such bad reviews for TTC after stopping taking it but to be fair I didn't do any research. All the threads I've read are really varied and it obviously does depend on the person.....Watch this space.

I think in light of what ive read we will be NTNP rather than using condoms until September time.

I too am feeling bloated and having what feels like ovulation pains but from the experiences Ive read AF won't arrive for another 7 weeks.

Good luck to you all please keep us updated.. xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Welcome Jpops and good luck on your TTC journey, you're right it varies for everyone, some get their :bfp: in a short space of time and other's are waiting for over a year. :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Welcome jpops,

Gl with you journey, hope it's a short one, like honey said your right and it varies but I would be inclined to say that more fall quickly than not so I'm sure you will be outta here in no time :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

How you feeling today Betty? I've spent most of the day cleaning, it never seems to end!! We moved to a 3 storey 4 bed and starting to think I ought to be rich so I could hire a cleaner!!! It's been very warm down this way today, took the kids to a field to kick a ball around (well I led and watched them kick the ball around :haha:) and only lasted about 45mins in that heat!! Spoke to my nana in Germany today and she said they had 37C last monday, really hope it's not that hot when we go or I'll have to spend the whole time in the local ice cream parlour! :happydance: I'll be the size of a house by the time we get back!!!
xx


----------



## betty14

Still no af today, abundance of cm and sore bbs still (especially the left :shrug: ) so dunno, will test again when I'm a week late of still bfn I'll make an app to see my gp...

Been out for the day today so an shattered walked miles I swear I'm 3 inches shorter than when we left :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Sounds like you had a lovely day, gotta say I'm totally jealous of you lot all moving I would looooooove to move!!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Good idea Betty. We did move almost 3yrs ago but still havn't got used to cleaning it top to bottom, requires so much energy and it's getting harder the more weeble like I get :haha: Off to cut the garden today which is about 20m by 25m but not flat unfortunately. Dh wouldn't let me do it yesterday while he was at work cos he said mower too heavy for me, doing it together today :) 
Hope you all have a nice day in the sun :)


----------



## betty14

Aww bless him! Luckily we dont have any grass to mow! I'll be cleaning today too need to sort out stuff that's lurking lol!! 

Do they call hour house a town house in Wales?

I'm Soooo tired today wonder how much I'll get done before a nap is in order :haha::haha:
X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hour house? x


----------



## betty14

Oops stupid iPhone auto correct lol...

I meant your house lol! X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

No not a town house, just an end terrace 3 storey 4 bed?!!!


----------



## betty14

Ah I see, we call em town houses (dunno why lol :haha::haha: )

Do like em tho :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## smorgan

Hi, Can I join ?

I've been following for a few weeks, I had been on cerazette for about 7 months and previously cileste for several years. I stopped in May and got a withdrawal bleed four days after. I got af 38 days after last pill. I did not have periods during my time on cerazette and omg was it painful - I've been moody, bloated, tired and painful for about a week and my boobs were massively sore. We are hoping to start trying this month and have bought opk's but have no idea how to use them.


----------



## betty14

Hello smorgan :flower:

Course you can join us! Although it's been v quiet lately mostly me and honey gassing lol!!

As far as opk goes, because I have PCOS I bought a ton of ic and tested every day twice a day once I stopped bleeding... But I ran out and didn't buy more because I didn't wanna keep spending money and never seeing a pos!! 

Basically what I think im getting at is if your not sure how long your cycles are gonna be I would start testing early say cd 10 then see how you go untill you have a regular cycle pattern? 
Hope that helped and I didn't confuse you :haha::haha:

X x x


X x x


----------



## smorgan

Thanks betty, I'm currently cd5 so will try the opk's in a few days and see what happens. Fingers crossed x


----------



## betty14

Gl keep us posted :0) 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hello smorgan, welcome to our little chat room :)
It can be a town house I guess Betty!!! It's lovely and big :) Does seem to be just me n thee nattering lately :haha: Is it a week tomorrow Betty?
xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning :flower:

Welcome to the newbies :flower:

Just thought I'd check in. No af yet, but docs on wed. 

Had the most amazing weekend in the sun if only the weather would stay like this all summer! 

Betty, what's new?

Hope everyone else is good 


Lolly xx


----------



## betty14

Honey yes a week..... Don't really know when to rest again I'm so scared it just the PCOS messing me around would Sooooo love there to be two little lines :cloudnine:

Lolly, great to see a post from you! What's new with me is I'm a week late on my usual regular af..... Tested Friday at 4 days late bfn.... But I have no idea if I oved so could just be the PCOS and me clutching at straws and imagining symptoms because im late iykwim.... 

Hope the doc can serve to be some help to you on weds!! Keep us posted as to what happens! If I get bfn again I'll be going myself!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly, nice to see a post from you :) Let us know how you get on with the doc x
Betty have you tested today? x


----------



## betty14

nope didnt test today..... so scared of the :bfn:

im up and out early tomrrow so will prob be weds now if i pluck up the courage....

still no signs of af and my boobs feel bruised inside :shrug:

can you tell me how you felt early on? i have never been pregnant so have no idea what it 'feels' like!

x x x


----------



## Samie18

I felt like my period was gonna start and had super sore boobs... couldnt even touch them! They only just started to feel normal again!
x


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, 

Sorry I've been quiet - work busy as usual and working all weekend! Had a lovely day off today in the sunshine with my mate and her little boy who is now nearly 2 months he's gorgeous and making it all seem real to me! 

Welcome to Jjoops and Smorgan! 

Only 1 week on Friday until the first scan now!! Can't wait! 

Going to my mums this weekend and we are supposed to be going on a canoeing trip down the River Wye - reckon I will be ok? Bit worried about doing it but everyone seems to think I will be fine. 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks samie, have been feeling the same way.... Just don't want to get my hopes up especially as I had bfn on Friday! 

Kix, I think you will be fine just don't over do it... If your worries ask your mw or call your gp and just ask advise :0)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I understand why you don't wanna get your hopes up... but stranger things have happened fingers crossed xx


----------



## betty14

Your right, let's just wish I'm one of those stranger things eh lol!

Will update as soon as I have plucked up enough courage to test again lol!!

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Hehe let's hope you are! x


----------



## betty14

How early on would you say you had symptoms? Ie frequent toilet visits etc? 

Sorry for all the questions :shy:


X x


----------



## Samie18

I had the sore boobs and period pains a week to 2 after ovulation and the period pains continued till about 10 weeks. Sickness started at 6 weeks and tiredness just seems to have always been there. Luckily i havent really had the frequent toilet trips although i live off water so have always gone often. But the baby has now discovered my bladder makes a good trampoline so sure that will start soon =o)


----------



## Lollylou

Ooooh Betty do u think you might be ? Xx


----------



## betty14

Hmmm seriously doubt I'm that lucky, am 8 days late today, tested fri at 4 days late and got bfn :shrug:

Have bad period type pains today so think I'm prob out :cry:

Think I'll test in the morning if she doesn't appear but if it's bfn again then I'll k ow I'm out!! 

How's things with you lolly? 

X x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Betty, I had really sore boobs before i got my BFP, I never had them before so was suspicious! I've been reading the last few days resisting the urge to post! I know it can mean different things in different women but i would love you to have that little miracle xxx :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Thanks jax :) 

I so hope it is too but the feels of these cramps I'm getting I would say I'll be out :cry: oh well was nice pretending for a while....

Will keep you all posted one way or the other 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Betty massive fingers crossed for you I really hope you get your little miracle! 

I had really sore boobs so sore it hurt just walking and period cramps worse than before af. Everyone is different but you're not out yet - when are you going to test again??!!

xxx


----------



## betty14

Hey kix, 

Was goin to test tomorrow but I am now bleeding so I guess im out, feel like such an idiot for even allowing myself a tiny bit of hope my turn might have happened without help but no just another cruel joke from mother nature eh! 

I'm so upset right now :cry::cry:

What did I do that's so bad I don't deserve this!!! 

Sorry girls I so wanted to post good news :(

X x x


----------



## pink23

fx'd betty xx
Soory betty I was posting when you were writing. Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## Samie18

Ahhh it just means not this month but one month will be for you keep positive it will happen =o)

Hugs
xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

:hugs::hugs: lots of hugs Betty, dont give up hope. U will get that BFP i no you will :flower: Sorry it wasnt ur month this month :hugs:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Thanks ladies, just feeling so so SO so SO down about it now, I thought the one thing I had in my favour was regular cycles but now not even that... It's just a big fat reminder that I'm broken and can't do the most natural thing in the world for a woman :cry:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty,
You're right to feel shitty, it stinks and noone blames you for feeling that way. It will happen I promise. Our 1st two kids were conceived without any probs but our 3rd took forever and then with the assistance of fertility drugs. I felt useless etc but he is no less special than the other 2 children in fact it probably made that pregnancy more special cos we worked so hard to get to that point. What I'm getting at is I think you're meant to be a mummy and that will happen, how is unimportant. You'll be so great at it when it does happen and as horrible as all this is, it will become a distant memory :hugs:
xxx
Give the hospital a call tomorrow and see what the waiting time is for your consultant xx


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks honey such sweet words :hugs:

I'm not sure what's going on now just been to the loo and the bleeding has stopped? I know I'm not pg because I tested when I started the spotting because I wanted to make sure I wasn't because if I was I would have gone to hospital...guess I just gotta wait it out as she is prob on her way, just assumed it would be heavier straight off being over a week late..:shrug: arghhhh I hate my frikin body so much right now':growlmad:

I am not feeling well at all tonight :( 

Anyway enough of my moaning!! How is everyone else doing?? 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Just back from the doctors & sitting here in bits :cry: have no idea how Im gonna manage my pupils today.

Husbands sperm count is totally fine but after more blood tests from me they reckon I'm not ovulating, Im not getting any type of cycle now, everything has just stopped. With me getting alot of positive opk they reckon i have pcos. After trying now for 14 months our only option is to wait for hospital app which could be as far a way as November to get fertility treatment. I am absolutely gutted, never felt so low.


----------



## Lollylou

Betty, didn't see your post. Hope your ok x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Lolly i'm gutted for you :( no wonder your upset :hugs: xx 

Betty i'm sending you hugs too xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Lolly and Betty sending u lots of :hugs:
Stay strong and November will be here before you know it may even happen earlier you never know. Either way the new year could a special one and everything could change for 2012 for both of you. I know its hard when you want something so bad, but i just know it will happen for both of you i just know it ur both gonna be great mums :flower::hugs:

rachael


----------



## betty14

Hey guys, I was right she got me full on flooding and in agony (sorry tmi) I'll be ok, just should never have let myself feel any hope for what I knew couldn't be! 

Lolly so sorry to hear your news, why have they said it could take till November don't understand that? It sucks if we were all rich we could be pregnant really soon but instead some board of people get to choose our fate makes me so mad :growlmad:

Thanks to everyone who has said we will be good mummies, holding to get the chance to prove that soon!! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

It's November because that's the the waiting list up here. She thinks i'll just ge given clomid. I couldn't even speak to the doctor when we were there this morning I just burst out crying. She's really nice tho but I just cant believe this is happening, something so simple is causing all this heartache. 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

I know this won't help you at all but I know what your going through, I have been where you are today and I can tell you it won't ever go away but you will learn to cope with your feelings, and at least you know what your fighting now!

Did you get my email I sent? 

X x x x


----------



## Samie18

Sorry to hear that Lolly =o(
Probably not what you wanna hear but at least you have answers now and a solution to work towards. And November is only 17 weeks away!

xx


----------



## pink23

sending you hugs. I hope you hear before november for the appointment xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lolly- Sorry it's not the news you were hoping for. November will come really quickly and if you get chlomid be positive about it, it's what made us conceive our last baby and one of my closest friends needed it to conceive both of her children. You'll be treated now and that should make you the mummy you want to be and after all this longing, both you and Betty are going to do a fab job I'm sure and your babies' are going to be very lucky to have you :) :hugs:


----------



## Honeybear1976

It's like a ghost town here :( Betty where are you? x


----------



## betty14

I'm still here honey :) I was thinking the same thing :( 

X x x x


----------



## kix11

Morning Everyone, 

I'm still here - been at my mum's all weekend it was lovely we went on the canoeing trip down the River Wye on Saturday! I was a bit unsure at first but it wasn't at all strenuous so had a really lovely time! 

Can't believe the week of my scan is finally here - Friday at 1pm!! Can't wait so excited!!!

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning everyone :flower:

Hope everyone is well, just really checking in to say hi 


lolly x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi everyone i have been wondering the same things its so quiet in here, 
I have my 4d scan tonight we are so excited cant wait to see our little princess :happydance:
Rachael


----------



## betty14

Kix glad you had a nice time!

Lolly how ya doing any news on appointments? 

Rachael, enjoy the scan hope it goes well! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Betty

No news yet, dont think we will hear for a LONG time!

How are you?

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

hi lolly,

In the same boat as you waiting to hear I wish I had the appointment date even if it's months away at least id have something to focus on! 

Did you look into private in Scotland? 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Hi girls, sorry I have been in Marbella. Really sorry to hear about your news Lolly & Betty, it must be so hard for you. I really hope that you get your bfp before November! Just keep trying and hopefully you will get lucky, keeping my fingers crossed for you! How is everyone? Rachael-makesure you post a pic and Kix good luck for Friday. :D xxx


----------



## betty14

Did you have a nice time abbie? X x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone, 
So nice to see some posts again :) Lolly I'm wishing the time goes really really fast for your appt. Betty did you ring and ask bout the waiting time? Kix, bet you're really excited for friday, it will be amazing for you :thumbup:
Rachael I'm dying to see your pics, be interesting to see how different they would be from mine at 2wks further along :) 
Abbi Marbella how lovely I'm desparate for a holiday we're off to Germany mid August to see family so looking forward to that.
Glad to be reading some posts again :yipee:


----------



## betty14

I haven't yet, will give them till Friday if I dont vet a letter in the post I'll call! 

I would love to go on holiday not been away for 2 years can't afford it :cry: one day soon hopefully! 

Its so so good to see some posts again I worry when it's so quiet!! X x x


----------



## Samie18

I was beginning to think i had been blocked from the forum it was so quiet lol
Glad everyone is ok. 
We have our next anomoly scan Friday it's come round quickly luckily because i thought 2 weeks to worry would kill me. I thinking its grown because i am now but we shall see!
Looking forward to the 3d pics
x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi ladies got back from our 3d scan earlier and it took us 2 hrs to get our little monkey to move and get some good pics she was curled up in a ball with her feet and hands in front of her face really didnt want us to see her. 
How do u post pics on here?
Nice to hear from u ladies again its been a bit quiet in here. 

Racahel


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Rachael, At least she let you have the pics in the end, girls are a lot harder than boys!!!! I mean to raise not get scan pics of lol :haha: When you click on reply there is a tiny blue paperclip above where you write in the white box click on that and then if your scan pics are on your computer browse for them then add :) dying to see them xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

If this has worked these should b a few shots of the little one :happydance:

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii152/chickens4ever05/BABYMOORE_18.jpg
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii152/chickens4ever05/BABYMOORE_16.jpg
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii152/chickens4ever05/BABYMOORE_12.jpghttps://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii152/chickens4ever05/BABYMOORE_11.jpg


----------



## betty14

Aww beautiful pics Rachael! Little monkey but at least you got your money's worth :winkwink: 

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

thanks betty it was hard work she had everything in front of her face, feet and hands she even pulled the umbilical cord infront lol 

rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

They are great pics :) x


----------



## Abbi808

I had a great time thanks girls...my OH is naturally quite dark skinned though so he really beat me on the tanning front - not happy! haha! He does look fab though ;) England weather is a bit depressing now and I have come back to a million and one things to do so feel like I need another already! ;) 

Scan pics are fab Rachael, I so cannot wait to have a 3d scan! Gonna be a while yet though :( xxx


----------



## hay246

hey, sorry not read all the posts, caught up with a few.

hope everyones doing ok. 

i love the 3d scan pics! they're fab! 

been to gran canaria it was lovely. haven't logged on to this for a while though! midwife again tomorrow, 16 weeks thurs already, times going fast! cant wait until 20 week scan! 

lolly im so sorry to hear ur news, hope all turns out ok. betty how ru?

not long for u now honey 13 weeks doesnt sound long at all! dont know where this year is going!

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Hay!! Glad you had a good holiday. 4d scan was fab well worth having :) 13 wks certainly isn't long, getting a bit anxious now cos last ds was born at 31wks :wacko:
xx


----------



## betty14

Not bad ta, still waiting for appointment to come through :coffee:

Glad you had a nice holiday :)

Honey was there a reason your last ds was born so early? X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty,
Yeh severe pre eclampsia, he was delivered by emergency section and I had probs with my bp for months afterwards. They have no idea why I got it with that pregnancy as I didn't have it with the 1st 2 and apparently you would almost always get it with your 1st then subsequently? Sometimes it can happen if you have a new partner but my hubby is only person I've been with and father of all the babies so they really are confused as to why it struck. Unfortunately it struck early, fast and bad :( We were so very very lucky, as Jack was only in scbu for 28days and came home 5wks before his due date weighing 3lb 15oz :) At the moment my bp is behaving and I bought my own dipsticks and no sign of protein either so I have everything crossed :) I'm hoping for a water birth and as it's a vbac they're not happy bout that but I've seen the consultant midwife and she is supporting me so I'm really happy xx


----------



## betty14

Aww sorry to hear that, glad all is going well this time and they seem to be doing a brill job keeping an eye on you :thumbup: hour little boy really was tiny eh! I really hope you get your water vbac, the hospitals here won't even entertain the idea of nothing pool after c-sec! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty,
They weren't putting out the party banners when I suggested it either!! :haha: My obstetrician said no but I met with the consultant midwife, discussed it at length and I've made some compromises to my birth plan and they have accommodated me, I had terrible care last time which resulted in me having to self discharge, would have ideally had a home birth but realise that is bit risky and too scary for dh!! xx


----------



## betty14

Aww well at least when you do go in you know what to expect and will pretty much get what you want! 

Hospital staff can be so uncaring and it's an awful feeling being so vulnerable and stuck there when the care isn't there! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Hiya, 

Honeybear have you had a water birth before? I would really like one and facilites at our hospital are all brand new so looks fab I want to find out more about it. 4d scans are amazing by the way!! 

Hey - glad you had a lovely holiday and 16 weeks already that's gone really fast! I have my first scan on Friday (incase I haven't posted this a million times already!!!) :happydance: did they give you your 20 week scan date when you had your 12 week scan or do they send it in the post? 

How's everyone else doing? 
xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Kix- No havn't had a water birth before but wish I had pushed harder for what I wanted with my first 2. My first was in a posterior position (back to back) labour was difficult and a great percentage of women end up with a c section but I managed a normal delivery, 2nd was pretty straight forward labour n delivery, had wanted a water birth at local birthing centre but had a slight bleed at 20wks so that was the end of thhat plan and 3rd was c section at 31wks!! Really trying to be positive that I have a good experience this time :) Will let you know all bout it!! 4d scan is absolutely worth it. You hand in some paperwork you're given at your 12 wk scan to the x ray dept and they will either give you a date for the 20wk or tell you they will send it in post either way you should have a date by next wk to look forward to :) Can't say I've noticed you mention you have your 12wk scan on friday :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## betty14

Hey ladies, feeling really sad today and dunno why :cry: so I called to chase appointment and was told I need to speak to her secretary who goes home at 4:30 :dohh: I wanna know even if I have to wait if she will prescribe met I just hate this limbo that I seem to have ended up In :cry:

I keep :cry: today and don't know why!!!!

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

kix11 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Honeybear have you had a water birth before? I would really like one and facilites at our hospital are all brand new so looks fab I want to find out more about it. 4d scans are amazing by the way!!
> 
> Hey - glad you had a lovely holiday and 16 weeks already that's gone really fast! I have my first scan on Friday (incase I haven't posted this a million times already!!!) :happydance: did they give you your 20 week scan date when you had your 12 week scan or do they send it in the post?
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> xxx

I got mine straight away Kix and everyone I know did so I think you should too. They wrote it on my pregnancy notes. I have just switched hospitals though so I had to get a new scan date, 20 week scan is on August 9th! I CANNOT wait! I would also love a water birth. The hospital I have moved to has all new facilities so would be great. I hear Christmas is a busy time of year to have a baby though so hoping it isn't already taken! xx


Betty- I am really sorry you are feeling so bad. You have to try and stay as positive as you can. It is really unfair that this has happened to you, your time will come though and when it does it will be even more special! xx


----------



## betty14

I know your right Abbie but when your 14 mths in with no date to look to it's hard to stay positive, I hope when I speak to the secretary she will have good news for ms, although I have had nothing but bad news in my ttc journey that I wouldn't be surprised if she told me I can't see the fs till 2020! 

Sorry for ranting im just feeling like it will NEVER be my turn :cry: 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

I can't say I know what you are going through but I can understand how hard it must be for you. Really hope you get some good news - you deserve it! Have you looked into private care at all, is it really costly? xx


----------



## betty14

We don't have the money to go private,believe me if we did I wouldnt be in this mess!!
I think it's agreed on me because my mum and Sis both fell really easy so I thought I would too, how wrong was I x x x


----------



## pink23

abbi which hospital are you going to deliver at ??
Im waiting on af for friday. Hoping im back to 28 days fx'd xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh Betty,
I'm sorry you had such a horrible time again yesterday :( If I'd have won that euromillions prize yesterday I'd have paid for you to private treatment. I have waited as long you to get pregnant, not the same as we already had children but the wait is so distressing. I really have everything crossed that the secretary can give you a good indication as to how long the wait will now be, least then you know what you're working towards. When it took 17months to get pregnant with last ds it was chlomid that did it so of they give you that, hopefully won't take long after you start taking it that you'll get that all awaited result :)
:hugs: xxx


----------



## betty14

Honeybear1976 said:


> Oh Betty,
> I'm sorry you had such a horrible time again yesterday :( If I'd have won that euromillions prize yesterday I'd have paid for you to private treatment. I have waited as long you to get pregnant, not the same as we already had children but the wait is so distressing. I really have everything crossed that the secretary can give you a good indication as to how long the wait will now be, least then you know what you're working towards. When it took 17months to get pregnant with last ds it was chlomid that did it so of they give you that, hopefully won't take long after you start taking it that you'll get that all awaited result :)
> :hugs: xxx

Thanks honey, if I'd won the euro millions I would have an appointment today :haha: not sure why I was having such a sad day but just couldn't stop thinking about it and :cry: I hope the secretary sheds some light at least I'll have a goal then! I now have my BMI under 30 so no reason for there to be any problems!! Just hope she doesn't want to repeat all the blooming tests I've had!! 

How is everyone else feeling? 

Lolly you ok? 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty it's just a joke all this waiting around, it will happen for us, god knows when but it has to at some point!


Yeah I'm as good as can be Betty, just don't have alot to say as nothings happening and won't till I see fs.

Just hate all this waiting, feel like I've waited long enough to get pregnant!

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty,
Do update when you've spoken to the secretary. You're gonna have days that are pants, part and parcel. Well done getting your BMI down they shouldn't have reasons to to their upmost to help now :)
Lolly, how's the new home? You'll both have those fs appts soon, get the tabs and then we'll be having the morning sickness, scan etc posts, I can't wait :)

:hugs: xx


----------



## hay246

Lolly and Betty i do hope u don't have to wait to long :flower: kix I get my scan date for 20 week nearer the time, they ring usually and give appointment week before here but everywhere is different. 
I know it will go by so quick so not too fussed. It will soon be scan time. Don't forget to upload ur pics tomorrow  x


----------



## betty14

Know where your coming from lolly the waiting is doin me in!!

Well I called and spoke to the secretary, she was lovely but explained that they had received my referal on 30th June and it hadn't been processed yet WTF!!!
She told me the fs has to look at the referral before I can be put on the system, then I get questionnaires sent out....... Then I get an appointment, I really can't cope with all this waiting around! 
I asked her to ask if I can have metformin to at least try and get pg on my own whilst I wait!! 

And the big kicker was that she said to me that I just need to have a little bit of patience :growlmad: I understand there is a list and I don't want to jump the queue but it just seems utterly ridiculous how they are doing all this, and she only does 1 clinic day a week because she is a full time gp..... So this makes the wait even effin longer!!

Oh man im so down in the dumps and close to tears all the time!! 
I'm starting to wonder if I should just give up and accept that it's just not meant to be :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty I wish I could wave a magic wand for both of us I really do.

It's just gonna make our babies even more special and even more wanted.

It's defo gonna happen for both of us, I'm not the best at waiting either and I want a baby more than anything but until I get that app I just have to get on with my life. Get stuck into your training and i'll help you anyway I can, it's stressful all the training you have to do to qualify so concentrate on that and get qualified and start earning an putting money away to spoil your wee baby.

I know how had it is I really do, we have both been ttc the same amount of time and it really is hard when people get pregnant after a few months but that will be us one day for sure. As my granny says "whats for you won't go by you" it's all meant to be as rubbish as it feels just now I promise you one day it will be worth it. Don't give up! I will still be here,and no doubt you will be saying all of this to me in a few weeks when I'm having a bad day.

Lolly xxxxxxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly that is so sweet :hugs::hugs: thanks, I know your right! I am trying so hard with the training and I just wanna get pt 1 out the way then I'll feel like I'm actually getting somewhere!!! 

I keep telling myself this is all happening for a reason and will all be ok in the end but it's soooo hard to believe it some days! 

I am sure we will be bump buddies :thumbup: after all we have cone this far together eh!! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

pink23 said:


> abbi which hospital are you going to deliver at ??
> Im waiting on af for friday. Hoping im back to 28 days fx'd xx

I am going to russell's hall pink. I was originally at new cross but after doing a bit of research russell's hall seems like the better option so decided to go there instead!

Aw Betty I do feel awful for you! Please don't give up though, like Lolly said just try and concentrate on your training and hopefully the wait won't be too long - just enjoy all the things that you can't do or can't do as easily when you are pregnant or a Mommy like spontaneous nights out, getting drunk and eating anything you like! You never know, your bfp might hit you out of the blue :D This girl on another forum I am on said how she got her bfp the day before her app with the fs! Can you believe that? That could be you! Same goes for you Lolly! Just stay as positive as you can! 

xxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks abbie, I will do all those things, I think I was just sounding off a little earlier so frustrating especially being told to have patience by someone who probably didn't suffer fertility problems! Untill you go through this you can't understand the effect it has on you mentally :wacko:

I have saved the money for my first exam now so just need to up the study and hopefully get it passed so I can move on :thumbup:

You ladies are all so lovely :flower:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty you mean Abbi!!! I think Lolly has the right idea and I do think you'll both get your :bfp:'s when you least expect them :)
xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi ladies how is everyone getting on?
I have had such a busy week we spent two days at the great Yorkshire show in Harrogate. :happydance:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Ha thanks honey, see I a am a numb nuts at times!!!! I edited it tho so as not to offend Abbie for her advise lol :haha::haha:

See what I'm struggling with is the fundamental physics of it all which is no egg = no baby....
So unless my knackered ovaries decide to cough one up randomly then I won't be getting pregnant :shrug: might be a negative view but I feel it's better to be realistic about it than every month with irregular af be excited like I was this month I will NOT put myself through that again!!!! 

Rachael that sounds lovely, are you on annual leave now then? 
X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

You're welcome Betty!! No I understand you're calculation no egg=no baby, and it is correct BUT our bodies are such funny things and for unexplained reasons sometimes you can produce an odd egg! Not odd as in strange!!!:haha: If you look forward to seeing the fs and make sure you make a list of written down questions with you, (or you will forget to ask lots of the things you've been waiting forever to ask) and assume you won't get your bfp till then. If you get it before then bonus if not then as expected :) My dh always says look on the black side, all the negative stuff and if it turns out any better (which you know it will even if it takes a long time) it's a bonus. It does work too, as when the good/positive things happens you are so much happier/grateful for them. Another thing I always find works when something in particular is depressing me is to think of ppl that are worse off than me. You're gonna pass your level 1 and that will be a big achievement and as Lolly said you'll both be loaded and be able to spoil those babies a lot!!!
xxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey, you can tell your a mummy because you always know what to say :flower: 

I think I'll crack on and hopefully time will pass quickly, maybe i just need to try and forget about the waiting (ha yeah right :haha::haha:) 

It's my birthday next week and I know my mum and sis have spoiled me rotten :hugs:

I was just having a hard few days but I'm ok today and will just have to deal with it and move on and like you say if I do get pg it will be a good suprise!! 

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

No not yet Betty but i work for my mother and father in law so its quite flexible on days off etc  

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Ah I see, remind me what you do again? Lucky to work for the inlaws eh!! 

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

they have a garden centre so i work there. ill prob go back in the busier months a few days a week next yr as its very seasonal so March, April, May are their really busy times. 
Hows ur driving instructor thing going?

Rachael


----------



## Samie18

How did the scan go Kix??


----------



## betty14

Aww Rachael that's pretty cool, I love going to garden centres to look around and am constantly adding something new to my little garden :)

Driving instructor training is going ok, still working through part 1 but getting there:thumbup: thanks for asking :flower:

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Hope you are all well. Sorry I havent been on for a while. Work and home life been hetic but good news my dear oh passed his exams so is now offcially a train driver. I threw a little surprise party for him which was lovely :) :) 

No news on baby front my cycles seem to be sticking between 26-30 days which is good havent used opk kits for last couple of months but now pressure has eased off a bit we are trying to get back on track. I seem to be surrounded by pregnant ladies at the mo 3 on my floor at work, my cousin and my best friend! my head of unit went on maternity leave last week and as i always organise collections and card etc i ended up decorating her desk and buying pressies whilst wishing it could be me. 

Anyway enough of my ranting I am trying to stay postive and upbeat. I will try to come on here more often. 

Big hugs to you all 

xxxxx


----------



## pink23

Af was due yesterday and hasnt. Bfn's to so will just wait and see what happens xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Moomoo,
Glad you're back :) Well done to the other half :yipee::wohoo:
xx


----------



## betty14

pink, when are you testing? 

Moomoo that's awsome well done to your oh!!
:happydance::dance::happydance::happydance::dance::happydance:

Hope it won't be long before your desk is being decorated!


X x X


----------



## pink23

hi betty , im not sure.im 15dpo so going to try and give it a few more days I think. I keep getting bfns on ic. I cant remember when I had caleb when I tested x


----------



## betty14

15 DPO is still early, try and wait till about a week late then you won't have to squint :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## kix11

Hi everyone, 

Moomoo good to hear from you and thanks for asking about the scan samie! It was amazing the most fantastic experience so happy to see little baby! I am a little further than I thought so will have to change ticker pretty close though I was 13 weeks on Thursday and due 19th Jan! Promise to post a pic just giving a quick update. 

Xxxx


----------



## Abbi808

Betty- I saw this from a woman ttc on here 'TTC 4 years, Sever PCOS, EDS, 1tube, backwards uterus, blood problems & Sperm Allergy... IUI started 15 May 2011 Clomid, Gonal-F & hCG, 1st IUI = abandoned 2nd IUI = BFN' - do what honeybear said and think 'at least things aren't THAT bad!' I'm sure the fs will get your ovaries doing their job soon enough, just wish you didn't have to wait so long!

Pink - when you conceive are you planning on going to New Cross to have your baby? 

xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Glad it went well, you had me worried not posting!


----------



## betty14

That's great news kix! And good your further than you thought :)

Thanks Abbie, I know things could be a lot worse, but no matter how small my problems seem they are still preventing ms from getting pregnant, but hopefully it will be a simple fix :flower:

Xx x


----------



## Abbi808

I have everything crossed for you Betty! xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks Abbie :flower:
X x x


----------



## pink23

hi abbi- yeah i will be going to newcross. I live just round the corner. I didnt have any problems just wish they had told me what was happening. Im diabetic was induced at 36 weeks but everyone was helpful after birth x


----------



## Abbi808

I have heard the opposite about russell's hall actually - excellent at the birth but really unhelpful afterwards! Oh well-fingers crossed all is ok! I lost my brother at russell's hall so it seems quite nice to have my first baby there (in a weird way) ;) xx


----------



## WelshFairy

Hello girlies :)

Just checking in! 
I'm sorry I haven't been in lately but I lost my grandmother last month so its been a depressing time.
But I'm back trying to conceive again! With still no luck! Had another set of bloods and I'm still not ovulating!! I'm now waiting on an ultrasound scan to check for endometriosis and polycycstic ovaries. Endo is previous condition that I had in my teens before I was put on cerazette but when my periods stopped so did the endo!

I haven't had chance yet to look back over all the posts! But nice to seem some new faces!
I hope your all well!

Sending baby dust!!! X


----------



## betty14

Hello welsh, 

Glad to see you posting again, so sorry to hear about your grandmother, :hugs: to you x

There are a few new faces :)

But me and lolly are STILL here and still not pg :(

Hope you get your appointment soon and it's good news :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Afternoon ladies...

So I caved this morning and booked a private gender scan for Wednesday. I just couldn't wait any longer and I got such a good deal. So excited!! Will let you all know the results asap! :D

Sorry to hear about your Grandmother Welsh - hope you are ok! xx


----------



## hay246

sorry to hear about ur grandmother welsh, hope ur ok.

lol Abbi you're keen arent you, only few more weeks and you'd find out anyway hehe!

i was a little bit tempted to find out, but definitely not going to! 

betty and lolly :flower: :hug: hope you're both doing ok, does make me feel bad when us newbies are pg and u 2 are here, and other people u see in the world abusing their bodies whilst pregnant and those that want them cant or takes a while. it is so unfair!! 
was speaking to 2 people i know that were struggling ttc and both of them did actually conceive just before seeing the fertility specialist. one was trying for a good few years, and the other about 18months.

fingers are crossed for you both that you get the good news you deserve soon!
xx


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks hay that's really sweet, I really really hope it happens soon I am just so desperate to have a baby of my own.... 

Gl Abbie hope the private scan goes well, where are you having It done? X x x


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, 

Here is our scan pic - sorry its taken me ages it has been our wedding anniversary today and we have had a lovely long weekend off - best wedding aniversary ever!! Baby kept waving away I was in fits of giggles! 



xx


----------



## betty14

Aww kix how sweet, glad you have had a good anniversary!

X x x


----------



## kix11

Thanks Betty feel bad posting my good news when you are well and truly overdue some. 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww kix, while it may be true that I deserve some good news, please don't feel like you can freely enjoy your good news, after all all pregnancies are so so special and should be celebrated all the way along!!! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Love your scan pic Kix! It's a really good one...:D 

I know Hay I am terrible, I only have to wait just over 3 weeks for my 20 week scan (having mine at 21 weeks) but it is only £29 to find out and the place is so nice, I went there for a reassurance scan and they were lovely. At the 20 week scan the baby may not be co-operating either so I would have to wait even longer and I am just too impatient! ;) I am paying an extra £11 for a 4d preview too so that will be good! Can't wait...only 24 hours and 15 mins to go!

Thank you Betty - I am going to this little high street place in shropshire, really friendly and great prices so it should be good. I will be on here tomorrow with the news. Almost everyone is guessing boy other than my Mum and cousin so I'm wondering if they are right!

xxxx


----------



## Abbi808

PS- Kix, from your scan picture I am guessing: GIRL!!! xx


----------



## kix11

Really Abbi?! I love hearing peoples guesses and that is the first girl I have heard everyone else keeps saying boy - I don't mind at all what we have just hopefull for a lovely healthy baby!! 

Are you hoping for a boy or a girl or don't you mind? 

We're going to really try and have a surprise don't know if I will be able to handle not knowing at the 20 week scan but will try my best!! 

xx


----------



## Samie18

We had our scan and baby is growing fine =o)

Were team pink tooooo i'm so pleased, spent a fortune already my wardrobe has turned in to a pink haven :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







new.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## kix11

Congrats Samie!! That's brilliant news ahh!! 

When was your scan? You still feeling sicky or are you a bit better now? It never got me I'm so lucky haven't been sick at all. 

xxx


----------



## Samie18

Trying to add pic a bit bigger...
 



Attached Files:







bumonew.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Samie18

It was on Friday but been on nights so not had much time! Still sick just not daily now but working nights make it a million times worse, i've accepted its gonna last until she is born!
Glad you avoided it i wouldn't wish feeling this bad on anyone.
But i know its worth it and when she is kicking about and the endless hiccups she gets i soon forget =o)


----------



## betty14

Aww congrats samie,

Do you have any names picked yet?'

X x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Congrats Sammie on team pink :) On my other 3 I had a dreadful time with the sickness but as you said it is worth it. This little man has been very kind to me and I'm very grateful.
How you doing Betty?


----------



## Samie18

Got a few on a list but gonna wait to see what she looks like because its just too difficult to choose. She will prob be nameless for weeks lol


----------



## Abbi808

Kix- yeah I would definitely say girl from the scan but I could be wrong. I'm like you, ecstatic with either, I would love a surprise but it will never happen! Way too impatient! ;) aw Samie congrats! Really pleased for you!

Scan is in less than 12 hours! Arghhh! :D xx


----------



## Abbi808

Hi everyone!! Just got back - it's a BOY!!!! So happy...my db is chuffed to bits too.Got a fab dvd of the scan too, can't stop watching it! Hope you are all ok! xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Abbie great news, a little man for you :)


----------



## hay246

aww lovely abbi, 29quid is a bargain!

great scan pic kix and samie

im convinced mines a girl, but not finding out, do secretly hope is a girl too, but as long as healthy not fussed, already got names picked for boy and girl too.

ordered pram last night, absolute bargain so couldn't miss out! was meant to be 657 for package and got it for £400 delivered with pram liner! :happydance: 

x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hay that is a brill bargin what pram have u ordered?
aww a little boy for u abbi and kix and sammie ur scans r great 

Im feeling really tired lately and my bump is feeling heavy today think our Lily may be having a growth spurt.
How r u Betty?

Rachael


----------



## kix11

Thanks Rachel & Hay! 

Abbie congratulations on your little boy!! Amazing news! Did you ever post a pic of your first scan I can't remember seeing one? Would love to see so I can figure out if you can tell from the first scan! Ha! 

xx


----------



## Samie18

Sooo glad you got to see i hated waiting to know, really dont know how people keep it a suprise!
I'm still considering a 3d scan but dunno if i can justify spending £100 when i could buy her so much with that....


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Kix i think ur having a boy, just a guess :thumbup:

i was reading somewhere that where the babys below bits r, if there r 3 white lines its a girl if there is 1 its a boy i think. I definatly know that 3 lines are a girl as the sonographer at our 3d scan shown us what she meant. Not sure why it shows up like that though so mayb you could look at ur scan and have a guess :thumbup:

Rachael


----------



## hay246

hi rachael. i'm getting the mamas and papas switch :) glad to have that out the way now. and getting cotbed in a few weeks, sis in law got us moses basket too :) so exciting! 

have any of u decided on prams or got your prams??x


----------



## betty14

gosh tons of stuff happening today, its nice to see it busy again :flower:

congrats on the team:blue: news abbie, do you know what he will be called?

samie what names are on your list, im so sad i have my names all ready to go....just need the pregnancy bit now :haha:

its my birthday tomorrow :happydance: just wish the blooming rain would go away!!!

x x x


----------



## Samie18

We have Sophia, Bella or Isabella, Darcie, Josie and Hannah but working as a Midwife i see loadsa babies come through with the above names and depending on the parents it soon puts you off hehe!

We bought a Bugaboo Chameleon for our Pram, we did look at the Icandy but liked the way the Bugaboo handle moved over to either side so baby could face either way without having to remove the pram seat to change round

You will get the baby bit Betty =0)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi, everyone :) Betty you doing anything nice tomorrow? I'm sending you some sunshine! I've had my youngest being sick every 20mins for hours, have taken him to see the doc as she insisted cos she said it could have been his apendix course it isn't but she doesn't know what it is, he's just dropped off to sleep so hoping that will give his belly a rest. It's breaking my heart when he's wretching cos you can see he's in pain. She said if he doesn't drink or wee (neither since this morning at 9) he will have to go to hospital. Hoping Daddy can convince him to drink when he comes home from work at 10. It is nice that it's busier in here again :)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Nice names Sammie. our daughter's name is Sofia :) We have got the Graco Symbio and one of the reasons was that the handle goes both ways :)


----------



## Gemie

Aww lovely to see this thread still going strong :) and so many preggos! X


----------



## Samie18

Sophia is our favorite!


----------



## betty14

samie beautiful names :)

aww honey, bless your little man, its the worst when they are poorly :(

im having a take away with the girls tomorrow and a dinner on sat when my oh is home from work :happydance:

i hope you dont mind me butting in with the pregnancy stuff but have been ttc soooo long i basically know everything i want :haha::haha: and honey my pram of choice is the symbio!!!! love love love it!! 

hey gemie, hows mummyhood treating you? 

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty we have such good taste :haha: You just as well butt in as you call it on the pregnancy stuff cos then you'll be able to answer your own worries and questions when you're going through it yourself!!!!
xxx


----------



## betty14

Honey I think we do have good taste :thumbup: I actually love the bugaboo chameleon but it's Sooooo pricey with all the extras (that I'll want even if I don't need :haha:) but IMO the symbio is just as fab and I have even had a little go on one :blush: 

What colour did you go for honey?

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks everyone! Sorry about the late reply...not long got in from work! 

Kix- I will post you a pic of my 12 week scan first thing tomorrow! I think from his face he looks like a boy in it! haha! 

Betty- not sure about the name, my bf would like to name him after his brother Jake. I had a brother who passed away and would like his name as the middle name tbh (his name was Sam) so we have a couple of ideas. We have 22 weeks to think of more though so plenty of time! Hope you have a fab day tomorrow! xxx


----------



## betty14

aww abbie, sam and jake are both lovely :) but your right you have plenty of time to think about it :)

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETTY!

Hope you have a lovely day!

Hope everybody else well. 


Lolly x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks Betty! Happy Birthday!!! What are your plans for today? 

Kix- here is my 12 week scan picture and also a birds eye view pic in 3d from yesterday - baby had his hands over his ears! haha!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5









L_6.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kix11

Happy Birthday Betty hope you have a fantastic day!! :cake:

Wow Abbi amazing pics thanks for posting!! :thumbup: I think his little head shape makes you think he is a boy in the 12 week scan?! I am thinking mine is a girl now more and more because one of my best friends had a little boy and her scan pic looked exactly like yours at 12 weeks! 

Love all the name talk we love Aaron for a boy and Mia for a girl - loads more but they seem to be our favourites!! 

Feelling really good on the thread at the moment Lolly & Betty massive :hugs: to you both and I know yiou will get your BFP's really soon.

xxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Happy birthday betty hope u have a good day :cake::drunk:

i have bought the babystyle oyster. it does everything i need and i just ordered myself a purple baby changing bag as i dont really like the one that comes with the pram :thumbup:

loving the name choices. we had Jack Thomas for a boy, but we naming our little princess Lily rose :happydance:

rachael


----------



## rachaelmoore8

heres my 12 week scan shes a girl if u wanna compare :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby Moore.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kix11

Lilly Rose is a gorgeous name Rachel! How cute!! 

How exciting I love comparing these pics!! My little bean has got a square head ha and looks like hubby which is crazy thinking after just 13 weeks but couldn't help thinking we were having a boy at first now I am thinking girl?! 

I don't know if I can take the suspense of not finding out at the 20 week scan really want a surprise but I am dying to know already!! xx


----------



## hay246

love the names samie, i do love the icandy but they are so expensive once you add on the carrycot etc it comes to over 900!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETTY :D 

Abbi cute scans :)
Kix i decided from start wanted a surprise and convinced bf to not find out, as he said "we can be more prepared" i said only in pink and blue, lol so i said we may aswell wait. and then i see all cute clothes and would love to buy in colours etc, and was like hmmm shall we find out, and he says no, so definitely not. 
i think if u have that where u really need to know u probably will end up having to find out, cause i have convinced myself from the start to have a surprise i think thats why i'm not too fussed :D

We have Alexis and Alistair that we are totally agreed on so just got to see what baby is on arrival and then choose middle names! :)

x


----------



## Samie18

Happy Birthday!
Ahh you so good keeping it a suprise Hay, love those names too.


----------



## Abbi808

That's what I thought Kix! His head just makes him look like a boy on the 12 week one! I really think you will have a girl from comparing the two now! Rachael's also looks like a girl so I can really see the difference! Love the name Mia too, it's fab! The way I thought about it was that before my gender scan the last few days I have been so crazy with excitement that I would hate to miss out on that. If I had waited until the birth I think that the excitement of finding out would be slightly overshadowed by the excitement of having a new baby if you know what I mean? It all gets done in one go rather than getting double:- 20 weeks - find out the sex, 40 weeks - meet your lo! Hope that makes sense. I know everyone is different but that's just how I thought about it yesterday when on my way to the scan! ;)

xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Betty, happy birthday to you :) Hope you're having a lovely day, love from me!!!


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks guys :hugs::hugs::hugs: having a fab day been spoiled rotten so far! 

Having a take away with the girls tonight and a meal with the family at the weekend when hubby is home from work :happydance:

Loving all the name talk and prams are a little obsession of mine :blush:

Also loving the scan pics aaaaaanddddd love love loving how busy it is again!! 

Lolly!! How are you doing?!? 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty glad you're having a good un! We've gone with the Mars (that is the red n dark grey isn't it?!) xx


----------



## betty14

Yeah honey the mars is red, it's the one I would have too :thumbup:

X x


----------



## Samie18

These are our 12 week and 23 week pics and shes a girlie!
 



Attached Files:







bnb1.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 8









bnb2.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## betty14

Aww congrats samie, lovely pics :) out of curiosity, what is the black dot on the scans? X x x


----------



## Samie18

Not too sure if they were the kidneys, it was some organ.


----------



## Honeybear1976

I would guess heart as that's what is normally most visible when you're having a scan :)


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Could be the heart or bladder, when we went for our scan ours had a black dot she sed thats the bladder full then baby emptied her bladder and it went its very clever and nice to see everythin working :thumbup:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

ahh i see! thanks ladies i assumed it was one of the organs but not sure which :thumbup:

aww rachael you little girl is all working and you got to se it :happydance:

x x x


----------



## betty14

good evening ladies......

i have news!!!! its kinda good kinda not.... its loooong so ill give you the shortened version....i will elaborate if anyone needs me too :haha:

basically got a call from my gp today to say that the fs had written back saying to go ahead and put me on metformin, which is fab because i now might get pregnant on my own :happydance: but then she said that she didint think the fs was keeping me on her books.....
i,e i wont be getting an appointment because she said that they have a massive back log of referrals because of the funding being cut oct 10 -may 11! so it would be a considerable amount of time before i would be seen and because my bmi is 30 i couldnt have clomid anyway because my bmi needs to be 29!!(even tho my gp told her i had lost 37.5 lbs and my bmi would be below 29 by the time i was seen!) ...... wth!!! how ridiculous...... 
my gp is requesting im kept on the books for an appointment, that way if in 6 mths the met hasnt worked i wont have to start the waiting allllll over again!!!
basically the fs is dropping anyone she possibly can to bring her list down and because i dont make the bmi count by .1 i am being fobbed off!!
i just hope the met will work for me and i can get pregnant then all this red tape wont matter!! im happy because at least i am being given a fighting chance now :thumbup:

how is everyone else??

x x x


----------



## Abbi808

Aw Betty I reckon that is fab news!! Fingers crossed for you that it works and you don't need the fs anyway!!! Yay for you!! When do you start it? xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah thats fab Betty! Hopefully that will work and you won't need the FS but thats crap they want to take your off the list, specially by the time you get an appt you will be under anyway!! Grrrrr stoopid rules!
xx


----------



## betty14

thanks abbie, i have to have a blood test to check kidney fuction first on 1st aug then im off :happydance:

samie, the so called rules do me clean in :wacko:..... i mean im prob only a few pounds off being bmi 29..... just madness!! 

well the met may help me lose more weight anyways!! i have 4.5 lbs to go and i have lost 3 stone:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

keep it all crossed i dont need the fs now :)

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty I only got half the email you sent but got the rest on here, thaw fab your getting to start it! Hopefully you won't even need to think about seeing the fs anyway! Oooohhh things are changing!

So...................just to let everyone else know.........IM PREGNANT! Cannot believe it, just done a test out of curiosity this morning,an ic and seen a faint line so then done a frer and 2 lines then a clearblue and got the magic words!
Already been to docs today to change my beta blockers and he reckons I'm 5 weeks! I'm sooooooooooo scared but over the moon considering a few weeks ago I was told I wouldn't be able to conceive on my own!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

:happydance::wohoo: :bfp::happydance: :bfp: :dance::happydance: :headspin: :wohoo: :wohoo: :dance:: :wohoo:

i know i already said it but wanna say it again..... so so so so happy for you lolly!! 

congratulations to you!!

we need pictures of the beautiful lines!!!

and you need a ticker :)

:happydance::wohoo: :bfp::happydance: :bfp: :dance::happydance: :headspin: :wohoo: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo:


things def seem to be changing....

hope all you pregnant ladies dont mind having a ttc hanger on :haha::haha::haha:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

That's fab news!!!!! You deserve it =o) Ahhh its all such positive things on here at the min, I like it! x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

:hugs:ooo betty thats brill news i think it will happen for u now on ur own :happydance: thats great that u have lost nearly 3 stone my husband is trying to loose weight and he has managed 2 stone and he feels much better so im sure u must feel fantastic and with ur good news things are def changing :happydance: 

LOLLY CONGRATULATIONS thats fantastic news im so happy for u i knew it would happen i just knew it :thumbup:
:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

So when is ur due date? 

Rachael


----------



## rachaelmoore8

and betty stop saying silly things like that, anyway u mite not b a ttcer for much longer


----------



## betty14

I agree samie loving all the positive things happening!! 

Rachael I hope your right would be good if we were all pregnant together eh!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

OMG hubby and eldest boy now being sick and in like 12hrs of not coming on here it's all happening.
Lolly :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin:bfp: Fantastic, see I should become a psychic knew it would happen and now Betty will be following suit very shortly yeah :)
Betty, on the whole fan bloody tastic news. I really don't think you'll need the fs anyway all you needed from her was the go ahead to get the meds the reason gps don't prescribe them is once again down to funding. Now you're getting it you're :haha:. This is superb in about a years time we can all meet up with our babies :)
xxx


----------



## betty14

aww honey so sorry to hear about the poorly peeps!! :flower:

yeah tons and tons going on, was wondering where you were its usually just us nattering :haha::haha:

i hope you are psychic and i will follow shortly :happydance:

the whole postcode lottery/funding decisions are ridiculous but hopefully the metformin will work and i wont have to worry about needing the fs anyways!!!!

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you! Just cant believe it! Went to docs yesterday as I'm classed as high risk with my heart problems but got all my new tablets and I've to phone midwife on Monday to get an early scan at about 8 weeks, I'm so nervous I'm really trying to be positive but sooooooooooo scared!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

aww Lolly not long and you will see that likkle heart beating away :cloud9:

will they send you an appointment?

i was thinking and the day you were told you werent ov and poss had PCOS you were actually pregnant :happydance::happydance:

try and stay positive and enjoy this as you certainly deserve it :hugs:

x xx x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty yeh it is usually just me and you nattering!!! :haha: It's always the way, you said when Lolly wasn't getting such positive news she was already pregnant and whilst I was sat with my Gynae consultant asking for chlomid (which he wouldn't give me anyway!) I was already pregnant too :) These babies tend to take you by surprise when you least expect it :)
xx


----------



## Abbi808

OMG!! Lolly!! That is such amazing news...I can't believe it! So so pleased for you, bet you can't stop smiling! Get a picture up!! :D

And Betty, 1st of August is so soon....fx you won't be far behind Lolly! Great news for you too!

xxxx


----------



## betty14

ah honey, wish the same could be said for me would be happy for a suprise baby :haha:

thanks abbie, not long, and the bloods come back same day or next so will be able to start the met by 3rd august :happydance::dance::wohoo:

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

I've been in my own wee bubble this weekend! Still completely shocked but feeling more chilled than i thought i would. 

Just really hope we make it to the 12 week mark :flower:

Have got the most painful boobs ever, cant hardly walk without them hurting!

Did everyone have a nice weekend, we had gorgeous weather yet again so had a bbq yesterday

Lolly x


----------



## kix11

OH WOW!! Not been on over the weekend and missed all sorts!! 

Lolly massive congratulations so pleased for you that's fantastic news!! :happydance: :happydance: :thumbup::dance::wohoo: 

Betty fab news for you too and I am positive you will get your BFP on your own now. 3rd August is just round the corner!! :happydance: :thumbup:

Lolly if doc thinks your 5 weeks and early scan will be at 8 weeks not long at all to wait to see your little one! So so made up fo you!!! 

xxx


----------



## SHump76

I went off cerazette on June 2nd and FINALLY AF came back this morning. It was making me so nervous because I've had at least 3 people tell me stories about people coming off the pill and finding out they'd gone through early menapause in the past couple of weeks. I'm feeling really relieved.


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly glad your feeling good with it all. The sore bbs suck but are a fab sign!! 

Thanks kix I seriously do hope so, I have read so many positive things on metformin so hopefully will be pg soon :happydance:

Shump, welcome, glad af got you (if your like us you would have never been happier to see it lol!) I am somewhat a veteran here now, so any questions fire away!!

But as you can see the ratio of preggers to ttc is massive so I'm sure you won't bee ttc too long!! 

X x x


----------



## SHump76

Thanks, betty! 
You're right, I've never been more excited to see AF!!

I hope to be out of TTC quickly, but the last go round was 7 months, so I am prepared to wait it out if need be. lol


----------



## Honeybear1976

Welcome Shump :) :wave:
Lolly, bet you'll be in that bubble for a while yet, enjoy it :) My bbs were ridiculously sore even putting underwear and clothes on hurt :( It will soon pass though and other symptoms take over!! :haha:
Betty missed you over the weekend, very quiet here on wkend again!! Soon this whole thread will be bout pregnancy chatting, won't be long till you're up the duff as well :)
xx


----------



## betty14

It's a weird feeling to be exited to be bleeding lol but hey it's a necessity to get that :baby:!! 

7 mths is not too long so hopefully you will be quicker this time :) how old is your first? 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Sorry honey we posted at the same time :haha:

Would be good if I could join the preggie talk eh! Hopefully not long and I'll get to announce those 2 beautiful words!! 

Was very quiet in here the weekend again, I'm on my iPhone so I check all the time to see any new posts !! 

X x x


----------



## SHump76

My first is 9. My second was 3 this past February. My first lives with my ex in the US right now. My husband and I have been wanting to try again for awhile now, but we wanted to get my status settled before hand so we wouldn't have any extra stress to deal with.


----------



## SHump76

Hi, Honeybear.
Missed your post the first time around.
Congrats!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Lolly, Lolly, Lolly!!! seriously over the moon for you! what beautiful news and that scan at 8 weeks will be here in no time! That BFP must have waited for you to move to your lovely new home :) so exciting!

Fab news on the meds Betty too, i have everything crossed for you!!

sooo exciting!!!

i've only got one day of work left, 36 weeks this Thursday :)


----------



## Lollylou

Welcome SHump :flower:

Jax thank you you can imagine how I'm feeling! Just hope i make it to the 12 week mark more than anything! 
Kix, I still cant quite believe it!

Betty, what exactly does this tablet do? I think Ive heard of it but not sure what it does. I would be amazing if everything works out for both of us and we can be pregnant at the same time :flower: I forgot to ask as i wasn't on much last week but how was your birthday???

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

thanks jax, hope they do the magic for me [-o&lt; wow cant quite believe you are 36 weeks thurs thats madness :wacko: enjoy your mat leave tho!!

Lolly,

basically they are diabetic meds that they give to ppl with type 2 diabetes, only they found that ppl who were previously unable to have children were getting pregnant.....

my basic understanding is that pcos can make you insulin resistant which alters your hormones making you not ovulate, so the metformin fixes the insulin resistance and therefore the hormone imbalance and this gives you normal ovulatroy cycles.....

basically taking it may well make me fertile again!!

although i should try to stay a little grounded as it doesnt work for everyone but i did read a stat that said that 70% of pcos women who were not ov'ing resumed ov and got preg :dance: 

so because the fs i was referred to is being a knob this is the only i hope i have at the mo and im very excited to start!!

hope my ramble makes sense! there are a ton of sucess stories on b&b and my friend is 16 weeks pg with the use of met so hoping i can be one of those sucesses!!!

my birthday was lovely thanks, quiet but lovely, and i got spoilt rotten :happydance:

how is everyone else??

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Lolly my boobs hurt for sooooo long, i think they stopped hurting at about 16 weeks, they were unbareable just moving hurt, i was so relieved when it stopped! 
We had a early scan at 8 weeks and it was such a relief to see because i was so sure i wouldn't have a viable pregnancy so i understand your nerves.

We have just ordered the nursery bedding and wallpaper. We have gone for a white theme with silver stars, nice and simple =o)

Welcome SHump, hopefully you wont be too long till your BFP we seem to be very positive for them at the mo!

x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty that's sounds promising! Fingers crossed it works super quick and we are all pregnant together! 

Lolly x


----------



## hay246

Betty great news so happy for you!

and Lolly just as you kind of gave up, and said that you were going to enjoy yourself and your new home, it happend :happydance: sooooo soooo happy for u! how bloody exciting! ur scan will soon be here, cant believe my 20 week is so near now!
really am super happy for u, u really deserve it! and my boobs hurt for a good while too, hope it all goes smoothly for u, and u dont suffer with sickness!!
:D 

hope everyones doing good. i dont know, dont come on for a few days and all this good news is happening, its great!!
Hay x


----------



## betty14

Thanks Lolly, I really hope so!! 

Thanks hay, that's mad your near the halfway point! 

I so so so hope I can be pregnant soon and we can all be pg for at least a likkle while together!! 

Lolly any idea what your due date is yet?

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

The doctor told me yesterday the 18th march which is my birthday lol! 

Got really bad period pains today every time I go to loo I just expect to see blood and for it to be all over! I just wish I was 12 weeks! Lol. Time is going to drag! I done another test yesterday just for the hell of it too! 

You will Betty, god if it can happen to me it will happen for you! 

Back to work for me, I would do anything for my bed but need to get some savings now!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww that's pretty cool! Was the test darker? Do you have any pics to share? 

Just try and get rest where you can and try not to stress, easier said than done I know!!

X x x


----------



## hay246

lolly i felt exactly the same like everytime i went to the toilet i was going to come on, it really is all normal! but its hard not to worry i know. but fingers crossed it will all be ok. xx


----------



## kix11

Lolly I felt like that too cramping just like period pain - it lasted until I was about 6 or 7 weeks and sore boobs I had really bad until about 10 weeks hurt to even walk!! But all worth it! 

I feel like my belly has started to pop out this week - when did anyone elses? I can't wait to start showing properly just look like I have ate to many cakes at the moment!! 

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks guys.

Betty I do have pics but dunno how to put them up here, my clearblue one has been put in bin as it goes blank after like 12 hours! Still have frer tho will see what I can do!

well I'm off to bed as I cannot keep my eyes open!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

You click on the little paperclip and it gives you the options to attach the pic! 

Get that all important rest :)

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

So much has changed since i've last been on!

Lolly I am so so happy for you what amazing news :) and Betty great news for you too. long may the good news stories continue and hopefully i'll be joining the list of bfp's soon too!

Have a great day everyone 

big hugs 

xxxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Betty that sounds really promising hoping you get ur BFP soon :thumbup:

Lolly i had a lot of cramping at the beginning infact thats one of the things that made me think i was pregnant coz i neva get cramping like that when im due a period. Ur scan isnt far away and its such an amazing thing to see:happydance:

Hows everyone else getting on? im at my 28 week midwife appointment this morning for blood tests :nope: not looking forward to them, and not sure if my husband is acting like a spoilt child to get me used to being a mum but its driving me mad :haha:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Aww moomoo long time no post.... All on with you? 

Rachael you will be fine, I have to have bloods done on Monday for the met but it's all for a good cause.....

Just send your hubby to the naughty step that will sort him :haha::haha::haha:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey girls,
I did being very sick monday night and dd is being sick today so that's all of us done with this bug now at last!! Had to miss my gastro consultant appt yesterday morning cos was still being sick, but had to sit for hrs yesterday afternoon to see obs/gynae consultant. Had my bloods done eventually, took ages cos I'm had asked to be given the anti d cos every other health board and nearly every other country gives it routinely but ours doesn't due to funding! They did my blood and as the haematology consultant has to ok to release the anti d injection so go home and wait for a call. Got a call this morning, my bloods have to be redone cos the form was filled out incorrectly and apparently the consultant haematologist said no won't release me the jab unless blood test comes back that it needs to be given, another postcode lottery, we should all be given the same bloody care regardless where we live :growlmad: All this when the plan is to bring it in in November anyway that it's given routinely!
Hope everyone else is good :)


----------



## kix11

Honeybear sounds like you have had a nightmare hope you're ok :hugs: am I being silly what does dd stand for? 

Rachel how did the bloods go? My husband has also been driving me mad ever since I got pregnant - think I expected him to help out more but he will never change I suppose! Love him to bits but I just want the house all sorted and ready for baby and he is so laid back it drives me mad! Ha! 

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Kix, just glad that we're almost through it all :) DD is dear daughter, DS dear son, DH dear hubby :)


----------



## betty14

Aw honey sorry to hear you had the bug :( but good your all over it now! 

That's my argument with the postcode lottery it's ridiculous! We should all have the equal care regardless! 
X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

aww honey sorry to hear u havent all been very well. :flower:

Kix bloods went fine, yeah my husband is like that i want everything finished and he doesnt see the rush. His favourite saying is it wont take long lol love him to bits but with pregnancy horomones aswell he's driving me mad :haha:

midwife measured my bump and it measured 28cm is that about right do you ladies think? she didnt seem worried but just wondering is that meaning big baby? and wen she was listening to the heartbeat the baby was kicking it and moved, curling up in a ball as the midwife sed oo ur baby doesnt like bein messed with does she this is goin to be harder to find now she has curled up :haha:
The midwife is rite coz on all our scans thats exactly wot she has done curled up and turned away.

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks everyone, all better now :) Rachael 28cm is just right, you should roughly be measuring 1cm for every wk :) When I had my 1st I was always measuring 4-5cms behind and they sent me to the consultant and said "were you big before you got pregnant?" I said "no I was 7 stone" he said "you look perfectly in proportion to me"!!! Basically rule of thumb is 1cm per wk but different strokes for different folks!!! Not a big baby for you, normal size!


----------



## Samie18

yup you should measure the same cms for weeks from the top of your uterus to your pubic bone. Usually 4cms either way would give you cause for further investigations.

Thats really bad about the Anti-d, our trust gives out Anti-d for fun some times!! (well seems that way but there are reasons lol) Slight PV bleed bloods are sent and Anti-d is given, any reason they find they will give it! Do they not follow the NICE guidelines in Wales then??

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yeh Samie it is ridiculous, if I were to have a fall, bump, bleed etc they would give it to me too. The NICE guidelines are printed on the green notes saying about the anti d which is why I asked and my consultant no probs I'll write you up to have it but the haematology consultant has apparently said no, even though it's being brought in in November. Get my blood results this morning so if I need it I'll get it.


----------



## Samie18

Some people just can't accept change! Bet you will get it anyway after his fuss lol


----------



## Honeybear1976

Just had a call from the hospital and they've had the go ahead to give it to me!! Got to have my B12 at 13.50 and then my anti d at the hospital about 3pm ouch!!!


----------



## betty14

Aww lots of jabs today then :( you will be fine just keep thinking it's for a very good reason :)

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yeh Betty, it is worth it in the end. The b12 I've been having since I was 18 so am used to those, they do hurt still though!! Also because of my Ulcerative Colitis I have to have regular blood tests anyway (only once a month at the moment :) ) so you get used to it in the end. How you doing Betty? xx


----------



## betty14

Not doing too badly at the monist waiting to have the bloods done so I can start taking the met!! 

Hope the jabs went ok honey! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty,
You'll soon be taking it and all will fall into place :) B12 was the most painful I've had in a long time, almost swore!! The anti d was shall we say interesting :haha: I hobbled out of there!!! :haha: On the positive, our music room is almost finished, papering done, floor done, just have to hang one of the guitars on the wall and the violing and all done :)


----------



## betty14

Aww bless ya! I used to have the depo jab and that had me hobbling out generally :haha:

Thats fab about the music room sounds like it's going to be lovely! 

I'm hoping it will all fall into place :thumbup: would love to be pg by Xmas although I won't get my hopes up and if it happens it will be fab! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Morning Eveyone - excited its Friday! 

We're out for sister in laws birthday tonight for an Indian - although I have totally lost my appetite these last few weeks I was eating like a trooper in my first 12 weeks! 

Can anyone tell me when you are supposed to start showing - I know everyone is different but just wondering? I have days where I think I am and then days where I just look normal! Who knows!

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Kix,
Everyone is different and obviously depends what size you are before you conceive. I was a size 6 when I got pregnant with my first 2 children and I didn't show till I was well past 30wks :) I was days off giving birth and from the back you wouldn't have known I was pregnant!!


----------



## hay246

hi kix everyone is different. i noticed it mainly last week or so. and mainly because my belly button is usually a proper inny and its started coming out now, so do have a proper bump now thats getting bigger :D it will probably progress to notice properly in next few weeks. mines getting real solid too, so know its not just bloat and dont look like eaten too many pies now :haha: 

attached a pic of my bump at 17+6 so exciting. xx


----------



## hay246

lol honey just posted pretty much same first line at same time! haha xx


----------



## kix11

Thanks Hay & Honey - just wondered what was normal really! Can't wait to get a proper bump!! 

Hay your bump is gorgeous I love it!! :haha: You're exactly 3 weeks ahead of me very excited to think I will have a little bump by then! 

I am only small and size 10 so makes sense I guess from what you have both said just wondered everyone says their bit I suppose and people at work keep saying - you're tiny where's the bump! Making me paranoid!! 

xxx


----------



## hay246

people will always say something.. its like when you come back from holiday and someone always says "oh you're not very brown" theres always one! lol. im a size 10 too. you will get ur bump in a few weeks id imagine! :D 

me u and abbi are quite close together. shes a week ahead of me too i think, and im 3 ahead of u :) hehe xx


----------



## kix11

Very quiet this weekend hope everyone is ok. 

We had gorgeous sunshine yesterday burnt my legs and arms... oops! 

xx


----------



## betty14

Was going to post the exact same thing kix, 

Having a lovely weekend here, went to an event at the beach yesterday and chilled out today!! 

Blood test in the morning :thumbup: then I can start the met :dance:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Woohoo Betty so exciting!

I've got the hospital 2mor, they phoned on Friday & we have to go in at 245pm to see the Dr that will keep an eye on me as I'm classed as high risked, think its just for blood tests but Im hoping they give me an early scan! I think I'm 6 weeks today but would like to know for sure!

Will let you know how it goes 2mor

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

I know will be good to get on it and see what happens!! 

Aww please do keep us posted on hospital, hope they do scan you for your peace of mind! And hopefully they will give you a piccie :) 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I too was going to post how quiet it's been again :haha: Oo Betty and Lolly all going on for you two :) I know now why the 2 ladies were being so nice to me when I had anti d, I have a huge bruise on top of my leg!!! Col and I went to the cinema last night to watch Horrible Bosses, bit long but very funny and was nice for us to go out on our own for a few hours :) It's our wedding anniversary next Sunday so I've booked us tickets for the Glee Club for next friday night, never been before so really looking forward to that :)


----------



## moomoo32

Evening ladies 

Sounds like you've all had lovely weekends which is good to hear. 

Lolly please keep us updated, and Betty too so excited for the both of you. 

I went cinema too last night to see Captain America it was ok but more of a film for the menfolk :) been studying all day today and have auditors in work next week so going to be busy but hey ho :)

Not sure whats going on with my body getting period like symptoms today funny belly, snappy etc (my poor oh) and had some spotting cd19. Not used any OPK's so not sure if I have ovulated but dtd the cd2,5,10,19 and a couple of time in between so will just wait and see. Managing to remain very calm but got a lot on at work so havent really had time to concetrate on baby at the mo :(

Anyway bedtime for me

Hope you all have a lovely Monday 

Big hugs xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Moomoo,
You'll prob find it's a good thing being busy at work as then you won't be so preoccupied with opk's and when exactly you dtd :) Seems to happen for ppl when they are making the least effort :haha: 
Will be waiting today to see the updates from Lolly and Betty :)


----------



## Abbi808

Hi girls...sorry I have been quiet! I went to twycross zoo this weekend with my bf and his niece and yesterday I spent the day chilling out as I am working a lot this week :(

Aw Betty and Lolly I am so excited for you both! Betty hope the met gets to work straight away and then you & Lolly can be pregnant together! :D Lolly, they may give you an early scan. I had one at 6 weeks because of some bleeding I had and it was lovely seeing the tiny heartbeat! Being high risk means you will have a lot more appointments and a lot more chances to see your lo too! :D 

My next scan is a week on Thursday, I CANNOT wait! Now that I know I have a little man I just want to know that he is well and growing as he should. I bought him a few clothes this week (I just couldn't help myself) so just want to know that he is ok so that I can go mad! haha!

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Abbi, that's come around quickly your 20wk scan, I'm sure everything will be great with your little man :) I've got everything for our little man now, feek a lot more relaxed now I'm all ready, just the hospital bag to pack but I have the stuff here. Lolly not sure if they'll give you scan, hope so for you :) I'm classed as very high risk (Ulcerative Colitis, Severe pre eclampsia and emergency section last time with premature baby) and I havn't had one extra scan :( . I do have lots of appts with midwives to keep eye on me and see the consultants regularly but no scans. Our hospital is pants though so could be if you have a good hospital they will give you lots of reassurance scans :)


----------



## hay246

hi all glad everyones doing good!

i've had my scan date through for monday sooo excited :) we went shopping the weekend and spent £80 on little bubba and got our cotbed. cannot wait to see baby again! 

also ive not felt any movements etc is that normal??
xx


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone sounds like we all had a fab weekend. 

Hay & Abbie I can't wait to see your scans!! I got given my 20 week scan date when we went in for the 12 week one and I can't wait already! 

I swear I have felt (just once) the slightest butterfly sort of tickling movement that I am convinced was the baby. Everyone is different though and the book I am reading says most people feel the first movement between 15 and 20 weeks. 

Betty exciting week for you! Lolly looking forward to hearing your hospital appointment goes! 
xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hay yes it's completely normally, takes bit longer usually on your 1st and actually this is my 4th and felt this one the latest about 19wks cos have an anterior placenta so baby was kicking that and I couldn't feel it. He makes himself felt now I can tell you mostly when I lie down to sleep and can't get to sleep for hrs cos he has other ideas!!! :haha:


----------



## Abbi808

I know Honey...it has come quick! I have so much to do though. Me and my bf need to move before we even think about sorting a nursery etc and we don't quite have enough £££ to move yet. Luckily we are renting so once we have the finances sorted we can move straight away but I just feel like everything is on hold at the mo and it's really annoying! Ooooh get that hospital bag packed soon - baby could come early!! ;) That has shocked me about your apps, I really thought you would get a lot more scans! At least the extra appointments are a bit reassuring. 

I have been looking at swinging cribs for our bedroom for the first 6 months as I will want him with me. Some of them are so lovely! What have you gone for? 

Aw hay...our scans are so close! How exciting!! I only started feeling light movements in week 17 (like bubbles under the skin- you could easily miss them) but now I have had a few kicks, especially late at night and in the morning! My bf even felt it through my belly yesterday! It was amazing! You will feel something soon I am sure! My friend didn't feel anything until after week 20 so everyone is different! :D

When is your 20 week Kix? I will post my pic on here next week for you to see! 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Hello!

Had my bloods done fine, gotta call tomorrow after 2 for the results then I'm good to go :dance:

Exciting with all these scans coming up eh!!

X x. X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yeah that's great Betty, let's get this party started!!! :haha:
Abbi, have previously used a travel cot next to the bed, the ones with the baby right at the top, this time I've got a moses basket with stand downstairs and stand next to bed but to be honest the other 3 always slept in our bed with us, in fact when our 2nd was born 3 days after 1st ones 2nd birthday (hope that made sense!!) there were 4 of us sleeping in the bed :haha: DH got cheesed off then so big boy went into his own bed and baby stayed in with us!! Usually have the baby on my side of the bed as dh paranoid about rolling onto the baby, though he never has. I find it much easier cos of bf, they help themselves during the night!! Crib next to the bed is just fine though and definitely have them in the room for at least first 6 months, better sleep for everyone :)


----------



## betty14

I know right!! :dance: :dance:

We are off for a Girly shopping day tomorrow so so excited, we have been proper broke for ages so will be nice to spend some pennies!! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Aw that's great betty! Let us know how results go! Thanks for that Honey...I think I will go for something like a moses basket too. I would be really paranoid about my db rolling on to our baby - he is 6'6", weighs about 17 stone and is a heavy sleeper! Baby on my side or not in bed with us at all I think! Luckily we have a super king-size though so plenty of room! 

Right well I am off to work - :( Won't be home until after 11 so will speak to you all tomorrow! 

xxxx


----------



## hay246

i just couldn't have them in the bed with me but thats personal preference i just dont want to get into letting them be in the bed at night etc as its hard to get out of it they say. and because i am a fidget and would never be able to sleep if i had the worry of a baby in bed with me. id rather them be in their own bed. we have a moses basket to start with and then will put them in the cot bed at the bottom of it when they outgrow the moses basket. 
hopefully i shall feel something soon, cannot wait to feel them kick and for bf too aswell. maybe i have a lazy baby :haha: 

i shall defo upload a picture when been to scan providing all is a'ok i hope! :) 
Abbi i'll be 19weeks and 4 days when i have my scan, just what you are today :D 

betty thats great news! you'll soon be having ur :bfp: :happydance: 

x


----------



## kix11

My 20 week scan is the 2nd september so I will be 20 weeks and 1 day! Only 4 weeks on Friday to wait! Although still undecided about whether to find out the sex - swaying towards not finding out still. 

It will be right before we go to Santorini too so really pleased we get it before and not having to wait until afterwards! 

Can't wait to hear about your BFP's next Betty and Moomoo

xxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks ladies I so hope your right would love to see those two lines!! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

Busy day in here today!

Had blood and stuff done at hospital & everything seems fine, have to see a doctor at hospital every week up until i give birth lol! They said they have to give me an early scan too which I'm delighted about so we're getting that next Friday :happydance: then we will know if everything is ok & exactly how many weeks I am, I cant wait to get it but I'll be so nervous!

Good news betty, I hope everything works out for both of us & we can be pregnant together :hugs:

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww yay lolly, been checking in like every half hour to see your update!! Glad all is ok! Hope you don't live far from the hospital.... You will be on first name terms with the staff by the time you deliver!!

I would so love to be pregnant together but we will have to wait and see what happens!!

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Lol it only takes us 20 mins to get to hospital so its great! I'm so happy to get an early scan, just really hope everything is ok now, god its constant worry! 

I am totally knackered, could actually sleep now till morning! Never felt tiredness like it, I get bad bouts of nausea on and off all day & the odd oain in back and stomach but all in all not really suffering. Does the tiredness ease off at a certain stage?? 

Its so exciting Betty, have you got all your opks ready???


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww that's good then!

From readin they say the tiredness eases at around 12 weeks when the placenta takes over, but I'm sure the pg ladies are more qualified to help you with the answer seeing as they have personal experience!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lolly I always thought after 12 wks the tiredness, nausea and vomiting stops, unfortunately I found most didn't ease off till about 16wks :) All worth it and as women are heroes we get through it :haha:


----------



## Samie18

Glad everyone is ok and lots of things going on. We just got back from a weekend with the parents n did lots more shopping, mama n papas winter stuff is out and its so lovely but pricey! Lolly my tiredness is never ending I seriously feel like I could sleep forever x


----------



## Samie18

oh and I started feeling movements like proper kicks around 18 weeks. and Chris felt them at about 20 weeks. now they never stop and are full on kicks you can see them just watching my tummy it moves so much! It's really sweet especially when she gets hiccups =o) but not so much when she us near the bladder I sometimes think she pokes it for fun lol


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Samie, long time no post :haha: I'm surprised you've managed to get anything from Mamas and Papas as thought I'd bought all their stock :haha: Good job we're not having the same sex!!! Seconds before reading your post I had a text message to say my Mamas and Papas will be delivered today!!


----------



## Samie18

Hehe there stuff is lovely and they have opened a new shop in cheshire oaks so things are a bit cheaper so can't resist! Did you get your cot from them??


----------



## Honeybear1976

No they do do lovely cots, we've still got the cot bed from our 3yr old, bought it on a nursery boutique in town, he's just come out of the cot/junior bed bit and has gone into a single bed, will put cot up when baby is about 6months old :hugs:


----------



## Abbi808

Aw that is good Hay! I wish I could have mine now...on mine I will be 21 weeks exactly. I have got a real taste for pancakes lately...I just made up a batch of batter mix! haha! So greedy!

Lolly the tiredness was the worst thing for me. I was quite lucky as I had almost no morning sickness but the tiredness was like this awful fog that just wouldn't lift. I would get up late...fall asleep by 7pm AND have a nap in the day! It started to get better at about 14 weeks but I still have off days now. Fab about getting an early scan though...lots of scans coming up! :D 

I love mamas and papas stuff...my db really wants a nursery set from there but it is so expensive! I do have a fab changing bag from there though...I love it! I also bought this for my little man to bring him home from the hospital as it will be cold! Half price too! :D

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-fur-star-pramsuit/s0005939/type-s/

xxxx


----------



## hay246

aw yea i love them suits abbi, we will be getting one of those at some point! 

i want to get the changing bag to match my pram i think, but we will see. wrote a list now of things need to get so will get them over next few months. 
don't want to get too many unisex as when they are born and know the sex will only want to buy more that is colourful lol and pink if is a girlie :D 
love buying stuff! 
xx


----------



## Abbi808

I know...me too! Some of the unisex stuff is fab though. Well my changing bag is black so I will be getting a black pram too I reckon. So so much to get!! 

Just want it to be next week so I can see him again! Exciting week next week! 

xxxx


----------



## hay246

definitely cannot bloody wait til monday lol! 
we have got main expensive things, pram and cotbed and got quite alot of newborn essentials. so i have done a list of other stuff such as bottles, breast bump, changing bag, dummies, pram suit, socks lol. but at least the most expensive things are done with so im glad about that :) yeah didnt realise there was so much nice unisex stuff. tkmaxx did some lovely stuff, and mothercare.
xx


----------



## Abbi808

Yeah they have some lovely stuff in mothercare! Wow you are so organised, can't believe you have all that already! I think if I wasn't moving I probably would too but have enough to move already without a room full of baby things too. It's so annoying though cos I really want to get everything. Going to babies r us on saturday so I might pick up a few things then. I think I will be happier once the scan is done with cos I will relax a little then! xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

I was going to buy that snowsuit:) Bought the gingerbread one in the end. We've got everything for our little man except have to pay the travel system off and collect it. Will prob do it when we get back from holiday. 
Betty- how were blood results? x


----------



## betty14

Hello! 

Sorry for delay in posting! 

Called docs and bloods came back normal so we are full system ahead with the met woo hoo :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:

Loving the little snow suit btw Soooo cute!

X x x


----------



## hay246

Betty fab news! You'll soon be en route to your :bfp: :happydance: x


----------



## betty14

thanks hay!

i surely do hope so :wohoo:

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Been waiting all afternoon Betty!!! Jolly good job, let's get this party started :haha: xxx


----------



## betty14

sorry honey, were you like a pea on a hot plate waiting?

we went shopping today as i have a few events coming up and none of my nice clothes fit now they are all too big :haha:

lets get this party started!\\:D/\\:D/

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Woohoo Betty :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Fab news :hugs:

Get busy & get your bfp!
I think this is the latest Ive been up in a week lol, can hardly keep my eyes open!

So, you all know what I'm like for looking into everything to much but today is the first day I feel a bit pain in my tummy, its not really sore or there all the time its just a bit uncomfortable :wacko: did any of you experience this at 6-7 weeks? I feel ok otherwise, a bit sicky, mega sore boobs & tired but i suppose its just like period pain :shrug:

I just want t get to 12 weeks so much, this is draaaaaaaaaaggging!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Very excited to get that bfp lolly!! 

As for your tummy pains I believe it's normal to get period pains, it's everything moving and growing....

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lolly those pains are completely normal and even I worry about every twinge and it's my fourth time!! I woke up this morning with a severe pain in bikini line area and I was almost frightened to move cos it hurt so much eventually I got up it hurt for a few minutes then stopped. Assume he was in an awkward position!! The tiredness is something you'll only ever experience durihng the beginning of pregnancy, it's like you've done 15 rounds with a heavy weight!!!:haha:
Betty I was blinking starting to worry that the resukts weren't good!
xx


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Betty excellent news so happy for you :) hope everyone else is ok got my af today a week earlier but been pretty stressed lately so not really surprised as I know stress etc and affect ur hormones. Staying positive that my time will come :)

Hugs to u all 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Sorry honey, feel bad now :( wasn't at home and didn't have good enough 3G signal to message! 

Aww moomoo sorry to hear she arrived early! How long are your cycles normally? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

When do you actually start the met?? I'm all excited for ya! Period pains are normal I had them up until about 9 weeks there after just the odd twinge. They were never painful just aware they were there. I'm really stuck on what cot to buy, the mamas and papas one are lovely but on the pricey side but when I look elsewhere they all seem flimsy might just have to be extra nice to the parents seen as though they are paying lol


----------



## betty14

Samie I took my first one this morning :happydance:

Have to take 1 a day for a week then 2 a day for a week then onto full dose of 3 a day thereafter :thumbup:

Ooh I hope it works! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Oh wow really was quick then! Got everything crossed for ya xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks samie, hopefully will have some positive news for you all! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Yey Betty - you will have your BFP really soon! Something really positive for you to think about now!! 

Lolly I felt pains in my tummy until I was about 7 weeks I think it was trapped wind and everything moving around - I felt worried but doctor told me it was all normal. I have been reallytired - I actually feel more tired in the last few weeks than I did at first just can't keep my eyes open after I have had my tea at night and then can't open them in the morning! Feel like I hardly see hubby because all I do at home is sleep! 

I am going to Bath on a hen do this weekend to the spa - who was it who said they had been I can't remember? Had to nip to Next and by a new bikini because all the tops are too small on my old ones. Just feeling chubby with huge boobs at the moment can't wait to get a proper bump!! 

xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

betty glad to hear ur good news and hope u get ur BFP soon :happydance:

wow its been busy havent been on for a while bin busy decorating our little girls room we have painted it pink doin the second coat tonight :happydance:

So how is everyone else doin? everyones pregnancys doin well?

im really struggling with this heat, my feet swell up and im hot and sweaty its making me tired and drowsy all in all very very uncomfortable :cry: and hayfever has flared up aswell :cry:

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Kix, it's me that's been to Bath Spa, absolutely fabulous, would love to go back :) Rachael, heat absolutely seeing me off :( Hubby spent 4hrs strimming the garden this afternoon, while I raked OMG it was such hard work :wacko:


----------



## betty14

Oh wow honey, 4hrs! How big is your garden!! 

Hope you didn't over do it!
X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty, it's about 20metres by 25 metres it's blinking huge, it's quite uneven and on two levels as well so when we don't cut it for a few weeks lawnmower no good so Col cut it with the petrol strimmer which is a great bit of kit and I raked, think the heat was the problem really. Also hoovered the whole house today :) Be sorry when I get to bed and am really achy!!! You had a good day? Are there likely to cause you any side effects? xx


----------



## betty14

Wow that's a massive garden! Maybe treat yourself to a bubble bath for the aches ;)

Had a good day today ta, no side effects yet , have only had one tho :haha::haha: the most common side affect is upset tummy but I'm hoping I dont get it, my mum is type two diabetic so takes it too and she was fine as long as she took it with food so I am going to follow her lead and hopefully I'll tolerate it ok! 

Xx x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I take a medication for my Ulcerative Colitis that if I don't take with food is awful, get very bad nausea.


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Betty how you feeling?

I had the worst sleep last night, every time I moved my boobs were killing me! Think I already need to go and get a new bra to sleep in! 
Got my booking appointment on monday with my midwife so thats quite exciting & then the scan next Friday I cant wait, although I feel nervous as hell for the scan. I "think" Im 7 weeks at the weekend & so far not been sick so fingers crossed as there has been a few close calls when I have had to stop the car suddenly when teaching! Nightmare lol im dreading it happening on the bypass or something.

Hope everyone is well!

Honey, how long have you got to go?

Lolly x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

lolly looking forward to your scan next friday its such an amazing thing. My boobs were very sore at the beginning but it does ease off. My sickness started around 7 weeks its strange just woke up and was sick and then everyday after that was sick up till around 14 week and it just disapeared. 

Im just getting uncomfy now as i feel so warm all the time and this hot weather really isnt helping. we have been painting the nursery and thats been hard work but glad now its nearly finished will get some pics up when its totally done. 
Honey im glad i dont have your garden to look after :haha: our garden is around 36 ft long and 20ft across but my husband looks after it he has his ferrets at the bottom of it and then his vegetable patch and the rest is just plants and flowers, his mum and dad own a garden nursery so we get all our plants for free :happydance:

So how is everyone else? 

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Morning, thanks for asking lolly, I'm feeling fine :dance: although I'm not counting all my chickens just yet lol! 

Lolly maybe get a crop top style bra to sleep in to give you some extra support :shrug: hope the boobs settle down soon for you! And I hope you dont get any sickness at all :thumbup: can't wait for your scan next week!! 

Rachael your garden sounds big enough :haha: I would live to be able to have free plants I love making my garden pretty but it gets expensive!! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

all good with me, lookin forward to friday and monday off work nice long weekend and going to my brothers so should go fast, and scan time monday :D 

Lolly my boobs hurt for a while it is uncomfortable but it does all ease off :) i had sickness until i was about 13 weeks. thank god its all gone now it was horrible. 

19 weeks today dont know where the time is going!
hope everyone has a nice weekend! and that the weather is good! 

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone, yes the garden is really hard to maintain but it's worth it for the kids coz they love being out there. Lolly I'm guessing baby will make an appearance i about 38wks? Brandon was born at 39wks, Sofia at 38wks, Jack 31wks but an exception cos of the pre eclampsia so if I avoid such probs think bout 38wks. I had a dream the other night, he was born on 1st October and weighed 7lb exactly!! Any guesses as to date and weight welcome!!!!


----------



## hay246

im rubbish at guessing honey but ill give it a go lol.. 

30th September and 7lb 2 i reckon

x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi Ladies 

Betty my cycles have been varying between 28 and 36 days this one seems different from the others though more painful and faster moving! (sorry tmi)

Kix I went to the spa in Bath in June this year absolutely loved it so relaxing we want to go there again asap. Have a fab time. 

Hope everyone else is good nearly the weekend :) :) 

xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

i have had my guess for myself for the 18th October weighing 6lb 7oz.

Honey i think ur little boy will make an apperance on the 3rd Oct and weigh 7lb 6oz just a random guess but u neva know i mite be rite lol

Rachael


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks girls, glad you like it! I saw the one you bought Honey...really like that one too!

Rachael...I am suffering with the heat. Having difficulty sleeping even with the fan on full blast. It must be even harder for you...

Lolly...I had pelvis pains early on (like a dull aching) but they soon went away. I know how you feel with worrying about every little twinge..I was terrible. Just think positive! :D 

I have been naughty today and bought a large pork pie (for myself), the ingredients to make a very indulgent carbonara (pancetta, double cream LOTS of parmesan) and some cakes for afterwards! I feel guilty already and I haven't even eaten any of it yet! haha! 

xxx

PS:- half way there!!! 

\/


----------



## Lollylou

Arghhhhh I need help :cry:

I just went for a pee and when i wiped there was i tiny bit brown spotting, is this normal? I dont have any pain just the usual twinges I'm totally freaking out & husband is away on work and not getting back till 9

Please help

Lolly x


----------



## Abbi808

Lolly I had exactly the same thing at 6 weeks and I totally freaked out! Whatever you do don't take a hpt because a fainter line on mine scared the hell out of me and it was with fmu so I assumed the worst. There are lots of things that can have an impact on the darkness of the line (food, drink etc) and it really will cause unnecessary worry...I spent the day in floods of tears. If you have no severe cramps and the blood is brown then don't worry, it is very common! xx


----------



## Abbi808

PS:- If you had sex recently that could be the cause. The cervix is very sensitive during pregnancy so it is easily irritated....when I went for a scan because of the bleeding that is what they told me! xx


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you Abbie

I actually done a hpt first thing this morning ll and lines were really dark, i just done it cause i have loads. It was a tiny bit of brown spotting so I'll just keep an eye on it & make sure it dosn't get any worse

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly, if you are really worried take yourself to the hospital, but like Abbie said if it's brown try not to worry, although when it's happening to you it's not so easy not to worry eh!! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

well, there's nothing I can do about it really, it was only a tiny bit so I dont think I can go to hospital, If it turns bright red I'll take a trip in. This is just typical!


----------



## rachaelmoore8

oo lolly try not to worry yourself. unless you are getting cramps then you shouldnt have anything to worry about, they sed to me it can be a build up of old blood that has just broke away. i even had bright red blood at 10 weeks but no cramping and they sed its normal for some people and they didnt think it was coming from where the baby was. whatever you do dont panic urself.

rachael


----------



## Samie18

I also had brown loss at 8 weeks, it was a significant amount too and lasted 3 days. I had a scan in the early pregnancy unit and they could see no cause and there was a little hb so was reassuring but scary still. They put it down to it being around when my period would have been and on days it was. Do you have a early pregnancy unit in the hospital nr you?? If so you might be able to self refer tomorrow if your still worried x


----------



## Abbi808

Aw see! It happens alot! Hope everyone has put your mind at rest! Well try not to do one tomorrow just incase because you don't want any unnecessary worry! Let us know how you are but I'm sure everything is fine!! Xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning, thanks for your replies :flower:

So there has been no more since i posted yesterday, you could only really see it if you really looked so it was a tiny amount & no more since so I feel a bit more chilled now, Just got to get through 1 more week then we'll get our scan.

Fingers crossed everything is fine!


Lolly x


----------



## Abbi808

I am pleased. Just look forward to your scan now...:D xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lolly,
Glad you've not seen any more, I'm sure everything is fine. It's hardly surprising that you'd worry, every little symptom will have you crazy, the reason for that is because this pregnancy is long awaited and very wanted by you so it's natural for you to use your maternal instinct and worry!! The scan is going to be great for you, reassuring and lovely :) Just take it easy and try to rest in the evenings as it's very exhausting, after all as I keep pointing out to dh it's hard work growing a baby!!!!
xx


----------



## betty14

Lolly, I was going to say pretty much exactly what honey said so I'll just second it :thumbup: 

Hope your feeling ok today!! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone doing? Any plans for the weekend? 

We are chilling out and going for a big family meal tomorrow which should be nice :)

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi Betty 

We are just chilling to got a busy weekend next weekend so making the most of a quiet one this week, plus my af seems to be my worst one since coming off bc in feb heavy and painful :( wonder if the bc is now completely out of my system? I used to have very bad af when I was a tennager pain used to make me black out. 

Anyway enough moaning need to try and cheer up, hope u all have great weekendsa.

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww moo moo sorry to hear that, hope it means that it's all gone and you will get that bfp soon!!!! 

Strange weather here today beautiful sunshine then rain and back again lol :haha:

Treat yourself to a warm bath and some painkillers and then snuggle in the sofa, hope it passes quickly and you are feeling better :flower:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Work work work here!


----------



## Abbi808

Same here....working all weekend! Back at 5.30pm tonight! Booooooo! :( xx


----------



## pink23

congrats lolly xx


----------



## betty14

Aww samie and Abbie sorry to hear your working boo!! 

Lolly are you ok?

Hello pink! How's things? 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Betty

I'm not sure............... The brown spotting is back :cry: i have really sore boobs but apart from that nothing. A few niggles in my tummy and side but no tiredness, sickness or even nausea. I obviously have never been pregnant before but I just have a funny feeling that something is wrong & I cant shake it off. I've got the midwife 2mor so I dunno but this brown spotting is really worrying me now. Got the scan on Friday which Im dreading now but at least we will know one way or another.

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly sorry to hear that, is the spotting heavy? It could just be baby getting snuggly! Why dont you take yourself to the hospital epac for peace of mind? It's your right to be seen and it will save you worrying!

As for the lack of symptoms that is probably perfectly normal for you, my Sis had 2 healthy babies and didn't suffer many symptoms at all!! Come to think of it so did my best friend :thumbup: 

You know where I am if you need me :) 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lolly, If you instinctively feel that something isn't right, paranoid or not I would pop to the hospital, no harm in them checking you over is there. Midwife tomorrow can't do the same tests they can. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but it will reassure you. 
Betty how you doing? I've had headaches non stop for the last few days so getting a bit anxious about pre eclampsia getting me. My new best friend is paracetamol although they don't seem to be doing much :( Could be the good old summer weather we're having I guess :haha:


----------



## betty14

Aww honey, feet up and relax time for you then!! Do you have a bp machine at home? 

I'm feeling ok apart from nausea is pretty bad but no upset tummy which I'm very pleased about!! 
I have been getting super dizzy too, didn't think that was a side affect :shrug: but I do suffer with drops in bp when I'm hot so is prob just coincidence...
It will all be worth it if I get the :bfp: so it's all good!! 

Xx x

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty, yes I have a bp monitor as the consultant wouldn't discharge me for xmas after I had Jack unless I agreed to purchase one and monitor my bp!!
My bp is behaving itself so I'm very happy about that :) Sorry bout your nausea, like you said though it will all be worth it :hugs:
Lolly did you go get checked out? 
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Just back from hospital, ive miscarried. wishing u all best of luck but i have to not come on here.


----------



## betty14

Aw that's good news honey glad it's behaving :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly I'm so sorry to hear that, there is nothing I can say to make this any better so I will just offer you :hugs: 

I hope in time you will be ok to come back on here as I for one will miss your posts greatly! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lolly, nothing anyone will say will make you feel better, we are always here to listen if you need an ear to bend.
love and :hugs:
Yvonne


----------



## Samie18

Really sorry to hear that lolly and completely understand you not wanting to come on here :hugs: we will still be about if you change your mind down the line xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs: 
sending u lots of hugs lolly so sorry to hear this. i hope in time you can come bak on here and keep us updated on how u r getting on.
sending hugs and love ur way so sorry 

rachael


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Lolly sending you love and hugs at this time xxx


----------



## Abbi808

So so sorry Lolly...what horrible news. We will still be here if you decide to come back! Sending lots of love to you and and DH xxx


----------



## kix11

Just logged on after our weekend away and been reading the trail of posts. Lolly I am so so sorry to hear your news sending you big hugs and I hope you will come back on here one day in the future. I can't imagine how you must be feeling I am so sorry.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pink23

so sorry lolly xx
Betty - im fine thanks last cycle was 33 days instead of 28. 
Im just hoping cycles will settle soon as im going on holiday soon so dont want af to turn up then which at the mo its predicted for grrr xx


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you for all your messages. I'm home from hospital, worst experience ever.

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lolly,
Did they take good care of you? A friend of mine has had a few miscarriages and still no baby but they were really awful and uncaring to her :( I really wish there was something to be said or done that would make it better :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Aw lolly thanks for letting us know you are ok, I second what honey said hope they looked after you well x x x x

X x x


----------



## hay246

Aww just come on after being away weekend, so sorry Lolly big hug and love ur way! Life can be so unfair! Do hope it all goes ur way soon and wish u all the luck in the world for u 2 have the baby u deserve soon! :hugs: understand u not wanting to come on, but do hope u r ok. 

Had my scan today :) hope everyone had a nice weekend? Back to work for me tomorrow. Weather was strange for us, warm and then would tip it down! Bloody british weather! 
X


----------



## betty14

Did you stay team yellow hay? 

X x


----------



## Lollylou

They looked after me really well, the nurses were lovely to me and my husband. I was a little further on than I thought but miscarried naturally and it wasn't pleasant to say the least, a heart breaking experience that I will never forget. I'm in quite a bit of pain in my tummy but mentally I know I will be ok, just obviously wasn't meant to be at this moment. We are gonna go to Dubai next month for a holiday and just see when my body is ready to ttc but I don't want to rush into anything. Thank you for all your support. I really meant it. I've been speaking to people in the miscarriage forum and it's really helping so I won't be far away and i will keep checking in to see you all, and of courses Betty I wanna be cheering you on when you get this bfp!

Speak soon 

Lolly xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh Lolly I'm soo glad they took good care of your and hubby. Dubai sounds fabulous, you don't happen to have any room in your suitcase for me do you?!!!:haha: Have a well deserved break, you work so hard and when it's the right time it will happen for you :hugs:


----------



## Honeybear1976

hay246 said:


> Aww just come on after being away weekend, so sorry Lolly big hug and love ur way! Life can be so unfair! Do hope it all goes ur way soon and wish u all the luck in the world for u 2 have the baby u deserve soon! :hugs: understand u not wanting to come on, but do hope u r ok.
> 
> Had my scan today :) hope everyone had a nice weekend? Back to work for me tomorrow. Weather was strange for us, warm and then would tip it down! Bloody british weather!
> X

Great the british summer isn't it!!! How was the scan?


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly my heart is truly breaking for you but it's good to know that you were looked after, do they know why if you were further along? 
I hope that you will stick around and pop on to let us know how your doing!! 

I'm glad your finding comfort in the mc support section :flower:
Dubai sounds amazing I would love to go there one day :) 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Aw don't be sad Betty, everything will work just fine for me in the end. They honestly just said it was one of those things and it's so so common, I was about 10 weeks. They reckon there's no reason why we can't get pregnant again and I'm at no greater risk to miscarry again than others. We will jet wait and see what happens, at least I know I can get pregnant and hopefully the next one will be my baby. I feel amazingly quite calm. 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly that makes me so happy to hear you positive :thumbup: I'm glad hour feeling calm and like you say you know you can get pregnant, and I know the next time will be your baby :flower:

Life is cruel but mother nature is very clever and things do happen for reasons beyond our understanding!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

X x x


----------



## kix11

Lolly so glad they have looked after you and that you are sounding positive - really thinking about you a lot. 

xx


----------



## hay246

lolly glad to hear ur positive about things and that the mc forum is helping you. is one of those really awful things, but at least u do know u can get pregnant which is reassuring, and my fingers are crossed that when u do feel ready to ttc again and ur body is ready that ull have ur beautiful baby :) :flower: :hugs: 
Dubai sounds amazing, love the Atlantis Palm Hotel would absolutely love to go over there, place looks incredible :D

Betty and Honey, scan went well thanks, attached a pic too.
she said all seems fine, kno why i always feel like i need the toilet, little terrors feet are right by my bladder. 
still team yellow :D hopefully feel some proper movement over next few weeks! 9 weeks and we will have 4d scan too, so something else to look forward to! cant wait to see them properly in that one! 

x


----------



## Abbi808

Lolly it is fab that you are bring positive and you are right - you know you can get pregnant now which is one massive positive for you! :D

Scan pic is fab Hay....two days until mine, wish it would hurry! Well done for not finding out! You are stronger willed than me! ;)

How is everyone? Anyone being affected by the riots? I am so scared! I was just shopping and security came in and said that the store had to be closed down because of rioting fears. I just rushed back home as quickly as possible.

Hope everyone is ok! xx


----------



## pink23

oh no abbi where was this xx


----------



## kix11

Hay your scan pic is fab! Well done you not finding out!! I had my 16 week midwife appt at the docs today and got to hear the baby's heartbeat it was really loud and clear!! 

Only 3 and a half weeks to my 20 week scan and thinking more and more now not to find out the sex as would love a surprise!xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Lolly Dubai sounds amazing nice for you have that to take your mind off things :hugs:

Ur scan pic is brill did u want to find out what you was having or is it choice ur on team yellow? cant believe that by the time ur having ur 4d scan my baby mite be here she due in 9 and a half weeks its gone so quick.

How r u getting on honey?

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Rachael, I'm good thanks, had a few days of non stop headaches which were really getting me down and made me anxious about pre eclampsia. Jack was born at 31+3 so bit nervous. Midwife came to the house to check me yesterday and saw my gastro consultant this morning and everything looking great. Off to Germany tomorrow, can't wait :)


----------



## hay246

Honey have a great time in germany! hope baby holds out for u for a few more weeks!

thanks all, ye it was our choice to stay team :yellow: :D people have been saying boy from that scan though, but i have no idea! what do you guys think??

aww rachael how exciting it will fly by and ull be meeting your lovely little bundle :D 
cannot wait for the 4d to see what they will look like lol

not effected by riots here in wales, no shops here! its crazy what they are doing though and so devastating its such a disgrace, if they want to fight etc, they should send em to the front line!xx


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Af finally gone! :)

Lolly so sorry to hear your news, good that you are getting support from the forums and are feeling postive xx

Hope eveeryone is ok we live in Croydon ok so far but very scary 

Keep safe everyone

Big hugs xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone :)
Hay yes will have a nice time thanks :) He'll definitely have to hang on for a few weeks yet :haha: Very impressed that you've managed to stay team yellow :thumbup:


----------



## betty14

Gosh lots of posts, 

Hay lovely pic and well done for staying :yellow: 

The whole riots thing is getting crazy I can't wrap my head round it, we are on the south coast so about 100 miles away so safe, but all you ladies who live closer please do stay away if you can :) 

Xx x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

well done for staying team yellow i couldnt do it :haha:

riots came close to home last nite, very scary i live in manchester and it seriously kicked off last nite. we are safe where we live but we r only around 10-15 mins from the town centre

have a good time in germany honey :thumbup:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Have a lovely time in Germany honey, make sure you rest when you can, keep that little man safe and snuggly :)

That must of been scary Rachael! Stay safe :flower:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Morning everyone :)
Thanks for your wishes of a good holiday :) I'm really glad to be getting out of this country to be honest! There was some trouble here last night, my DH was working till 2am very close to where it kicked off, there was armed police involved and police officers got injured by glass when the yobs threw a brick through the police van windscreen. Only about 50-60 involved from what I can gather so nowhere near as bad as other areas affected but it frightened me to death. Hubby also saw a skip on fire in diff area on his way home so not sure if it did spread anywhere else, helicopter was out all night. Hope these maniacs don't continue today xx


----------



## Abbi808

pink23 said:


> oh no abbi where was this xx

At the retail park by town in wolverhampton pink. Town has been smashed up and I only live 5 mins away! Staying in today!

Stay safe everyone! xx


----------



## hay246

its bloody mental!! 
its just ridiculous now they need to get the army in, police dont seem to be able to handle it, and it just seems to be getting worse!!

stay safe everyone. i live in countryside so we will be fine, no shops to loot here!

x


----------



## kix11

I work in Manchester city centre and it is so scary coming into town today. The shops are all smashed up and looted and the spar shop next to my office has been destroyed. 

It is horrible - they set Miss Selfridge on fire right on the main shopping street and have just smashed in loads of random shops like Thomas Cook where there isn't even anything to loot. 

We are all going home early as it kicked off last night about 5 - 6pm so want to make sure I am well out of the city. I live near Liverpool but ages out of the city centre so no trouble at home at all. 

Stay safe everyone.xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone-it's taken me a week, but I've read the whole thread-I was worried as I'd had no AF and had been off Cerazette a month, however in the time it's took me to read all the pages, AF has started yay!! 
I feel like I know the main posters lol.
Lolly-I am really sorry-big hugs-glad you feel ok.
Better-hope the meta or in works really soon!!


----------



## betty14

Welcome mrshopeful, 

First of al you need a medal for reading the entire thread and all my moaning :haha::haha::haha: 

Glad af is here for you and you can get a diary of cycles going!! 

Thanks for your your good luck wishes I too hole it works soon!

A little update from me, I went up to 2 tablets today not getting any side effects apart from on off nausea :sick: but I can cope with that! 

Hope everyone else is ok, and keeping safe with all the madness going across the country!!

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Horrible thing to go through Lolly but glad they treated you well and your managing to be positive =o) 

Where in Manchester are you Rachel? I'm from Stockport originally my family are still there but not much happened around and about luckily!

How long does it take for Metformin to usually work Betty? Are there test to see if you start to ovulate?

Hope everyone else is ok 
x


----------



## betty14

HeY samie, um they won't monitor me on met which is why I was given it ( that's a whole other rant I won't go into!!) 

Once af arrives and goes I will use opk fir the entire cycle to see if I get a surge, I'm not expecting to in the first cycle tbh but I want to know and not just guess...

Who knows it's kind if a wing and a prayer but it's the only one I have because if the stoopid fs! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Thats crazzzzzzyyyyyy fancy starting something to try solve a problem but then not monitor to see if its working lol what a joke!!!!! Dont know how you havent slapped someone =o)

Least there are opks i suppose! But still crazy!


----------



## betty14

Yep but it's all down to the postcode lottery again, basically the fs had a too long list so she wittled down and because my BMI is 1 too high for the criteria for clomid she took me off her list.... Even though I'm like 5 lbs away from having a low enough BMI and would well be there and some by the time I'd waited 6-8 mths for an app Grrr :growlmad: she actually said to put me on met because I didn't need monitoring, I don't get it all tbh and the story is way way longer but I cut it down for here :haha::haha: 

Im not sure how I haven't slapped anyone tbh, especially when the fs secretary told me that all I need is a little patience!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Will they put you back on the list when your bmi is that 1 lower!!!!! Grrrr they make me angry.
Is your PCOS because of insulin resistance?
x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Welcome mrs hopeful god dont how u managed to read through the whole thread theres pages of it :haha:

Betty im looking forward to hearing about ur cycle and u never know u mite get a surge in ur first cycle :flower:

Samie im from Middleton not far from Rochdale not sure if you know it. I dont no much of stockport aprat from i drive past it on our way to cChelford wen we go to the auctions markets there for poultry.

How is everyone else doin? 

Rachael


----------



## Abbi808

Hi Mrs Hopeful...welcome to the thread! :D I did the same thing as you back in December (it took me ages then ;)) and I found it really helpful! Great that Af has come! Good luck to you!

Betty, that is so crappy...must drive you mad! Don't worry though...stuff the fs, you don't need her because the met IS going to work!!! :D

Lolly- hope you are still staying strong and looking forward to your fab holiday!!

Got my 20 week scan in an hour...db and I are off for brekkie first though (yum yum) Will post picture when I'm back. Fx my little man is doing well in there!

Speak later ladies, lots of love xxx


----------



## kix11

Abbie good luck with your 20 week scan can't wait to see the photo!! 

Welcome MrsHopeful - I read the entire thread when I joined too! But it was a lot shorter then well done you! Great af has started looking forward to hearing about your BFP soon!

Seemed to be a lot quieter last night in Manchester no trouble at all thank god! 

I am 17 weeks today last few weeks seem to have flown by. 
xx


----------



## Samie18

Know rochdale a little, we had friends that had a farm up there that we use to visit and bought our last car from Suzuki rochdale but that's about it lol. Good luck with the scan abbi. I thought the weeks flew by up until about 23 but things are slowing now, but I've only got 7 weeks of work left!!! That's a big commute kix, I'm glad I don't have far to go to work anymore. Welcome Mrs hopeful glad af arrived that's a big part of the wait done!


----------



## kix11

Wow Samie only 7 weeks of work left! Must feel great how long are you thinking of having off? 

I remember we joined this forum at about the same time and feels like a few weeks ago when you got your BFP! 

Don't mind the commute normally as don't work normal 9-5 hours so traffic not to bad and I live in Presot which is just off the M62 so if no traffic only 35 mins drive. 

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hello :flower:

Abbi good luck with your scan.

I'm going to back to work 2mor for a wee half day then back to normal next week. Got the doctors at 5pm today just to talk things through. Had an up & down week, felt really positive at first then just totally crashed. Couldn't eat sleep or really function but nothings gonna change whats happened so I just have to get on with it. My husband is the best, he has been brilliant. 

I think we are going to ntnp for the rest of the year, going straight back to TTC is just too soon. I've got one of my best friends wee babys naming ceremony to go to next week which will be so hard but I cant miss it. Its just so unfair.

Anyway enough of me moaning, betty how are you getting on with the tablets?

The weather is just vile up here just now!


Lolly x


----------



## hay246

betty really hope the met serves its purpose sure it will :flower: 

lolly sorry to hear that, glad ur husband is a good'un though and is really supportive! :) :hugs:

weather is awful here too, wouldnt think it was August! my bday on the 23rd, for once im actually not being a big kid like i usually am so excited haha! 

Abbi cant wait to see ur picture! :D 
Kix only 3 weeks behind me exactly, and Abbi a week ahead exactly :haha: kinda cool ;) 

next appointment is 13th sept with midwife where they do measurements etc at 25 wks, my friend had hers and she is measuring 28 at her 25 weeks, so they are basing that on her being 3 weeks ahead! at my last mw apptment i was 15+6 and measuring 17cm.
not sure if it does mean anything though??

aww samie ur having a while off before due date then? think that would make it drag more for me i'm off from 23rd dec and due on 29th lol, thats plan at moment anyway, providing that i dont get advised to be off before, and that they dont arrive early! 


x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

aww Lolly stay strong and glad ur husband is looking after u.
Its really started dragging for me from about 26 weeks but wen u think how fast its gone already 9 weeks is nothing till my little Lily is here. :happydance:
looking forward to seeing your scan pic abbie :thumbup:

im finishing work in bout 6 weeks im still full time at the minute and in 6 weeks mite cut down to a 3 day week for 3 weeks providing the little one doesnt come early. dont think i can sit at home id get bored im so used to bein out of the house and busy i wouldnt have a clue wot to do with all the spare time lol

Rachael


----------



## Abbi808

Hi girls...back from the scan, all is well - measuring fine and everything just as it should be! Here is the picture:-

Lolly- I think ntnp is the best thing to do, will take the pressure off a bit for you! Really hope you get your bfp again asap!! 

Abbi xx
 



Attached Files:







P1000628.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hay246

aww lovely scan pic Abbi :D xx


----------



## Samie18

Im finishing at 35 weeks got 5 week hols to take, bit earlier than i initially thought but being with labouring ladies for 12 hours a day is hard going and being on my feet all day doesnt get any easier. If im not delivering babies im on the post/antenatal ward which is non stop some days so decided to finish a little earlier. I'll be bored but look forward to sleeping lots =o)
Im going back to work on June 11th as thats when the full pay pretty much runs out so cant afford the smp, wouldnt even cover the mortgage!

It still only feels like 5 minutes that i stopped taking Cerezette 3rd Jan and here i am 6 months pregnant crazy really!

The measurements should measure the amount of weeks you are. We measure from the top of the fundus to the pubic bone, if you measure 4cms bigger/smaller you should be referred for a growth scan the check the size of the baby!

Lolly it will happen for you soon and taking that pressure off sounds like a good idea x

xx


----------



## betty14

evening ladies :flower:

lolly thanks for asking, i have gone up to two tabs a day now and still no bad tummy :happydance: just been getting nausea :sick: but its nothing i cant cope with....

glad your hubby has been looking after you well and you just go at the speed you feel comfortable when the time is right you will know :hugs:

Abbie i sooo hope your right because i dont think i would want to see the fs now after being bumped from the list for 5lbs:dohh:

beautiful scan pic, glad all is well with bubbs :thumbup:

hay thanks i hope it serves its purpose too, i will keep you all updated on it!

sorry if i forgot anyone :winkwink:

hope your all ok
x x x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks girls...spent yesterday evening compiling a list of things that we need for the baby on excel with prices and links to things that I want! Feel very organised now...just have to buy it all! Eeeeek!

Betty- at least the nausea is giving you practice for when you get your bfp! ;)

Oh and I forgot:-when we went for the scan yesterday my db was dressed for work and for some reason people kept thinking he was a doctor! He was given a doctor's discount in the restaurant and when someone saw him eating a sandwich in the hallway they said 'eating on the job are we?' hahaha! It was so funny! 

xxx


----------



## kix11

Morning everyone - Abbi your scan photo is lovely! Definately team blue still could you tell from the scan?

Betty hope the nausea isn't too bad and that you're still feeling positive just know the BFP will come soon for you. 

Understand why your finishing a bit earlier Samie bet your job is making you really tired. I am working this weekend but my manager has just told me that this will be the last weekend I have to do until after I come back from maternity!! Yey! Are you going to go back full time Samie?

xx


----------



## kix11

p.s Abbie - well done for being so organised with the spreasheet I need something like that!! x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks Kix...it took a few hours but so glad it's done. Can now just tick things off as we buy which will make me feel as though I am doing something at least! Yes definitely still team blue! So pleased, can't wait to meet my little man! 

xx


----------



## betty14

Ha ha Abbie your right it is good practice!! 

What does your db do for a living? That must have been funny as anything :haha:

Thanks kix I am trying to stay positive, just hope it has the desired effect and I don't have to go all through the palaver with the referral again!

X x x


----------



## hay246

Samie totally understand why you're finishing early if you're always on your feet, i work in an office so basically sat on my fat bum all day haha! :haha: so its ok for me really. i only get 90% of wages for first 6 weeks and then crappy smp. but going to go back after 6 or 9 months not decided totally yet, but will probably still work at couple of days a month on kit days so that will give me a bit extra a month.

keep forgetting you're a midwife, so where is the fundus?? ive been feelin fluttering and movements now its so strange but i love it, cant wait for proper kicks though :D

Abbi i have done a list on piece of papers, but not as organised with the spreadsheet and links but its a good idea, i do pretty much know everything i want so may be worth doing hehe ;)

Hay x



Samie18 said:


> Im finishing at 35 weeks got 5 week hols to take, bit earlier than i initially thought but being with labouring ladies for 12 hours a day is hard going and being on my feet all day doesnt get any easier. If im not delivering babies im on the post/antenatal ward which is non stop some days so decided to finish a little earlier. I'll be bored but look forward to sleeping lots =o)
> Im going back to work on June 11th as thats when the full pay pretty much runs out so cant afford the smp, wouldnt even cover the mortgage!
> 
> It still only feels like 5 minutes that i stopped taking Cerezette 3rd Jan and here i am 6 months pregnant crazy really!
> 
> The measurements should measure the amount of weeks you are. We measure from the top of the fundus to the pubic bone, if you measure 4cms bigger/smaller you should be referred for a growth scan the check the size of the baby!
> 
> Lolly it will happen for you soon and taking that pressure off sounds like a good idea x
> 
> xx


----------



## Abbi808

He is a software writer & manages an IT department so he was in trousers and a blue shirt with a tie. He had this thing around his neck that lets him into the building (like an electronic pass kinds thing) so I think that may be what did it! It was brilliant, we were in stitches, plus he got his lunch cheaper which was a bonus! ;)

It was actually quite fun Hay, some things I want to go on a shopping trip to get so for those I put 'shopping trip' in the link section. Gonna get all the internet stuff ordered first and then get on with the rest over a few weekends when I am not at work.

I really want a maxi-cosi car seat with the easyfix base but I got a new car after my accident and I am not sure if it has isofix compatibility. If it doesn't does anyone know whether I could buy one anyway, use the base when in my db's car and strap it in via seatbelts when in mine? Would at least make it easy half of the time. If not I may need to buy a new car, luckily insurance is up in October. Also I think we will be driving mine more often anyway as my db has an audi a5 coupe (2dr) on hp which we can't get rid of until next year and that is going to be an absolute nightmare to get lo in and out! Boys and their toys eh? ;)

xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah ill be going back full time. My partner works for himself so he's gonna be a stay at home daddy =o) and ill come back doing long days so will do full time in 3 days. The fundus is the top of the uterus. If you feel down from the chest and gradually move your hand down you should feel resistance like a shelf when you get to the top of the uterus at 20 weeks it should be around your belly button x


----------



## hay246

ah ok thanks samie

abbi they should say online if they can be belt fitted or not :) which maxi cosi is it you are looking at? 

im getting a new car and think it has isofix so going to get the base to leave in car if so, otherwise i can get the base that straps in with seatbelt, but we are going to get 2 bases for each of our cars as it will be a pain otherwise!

x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks Hay, I will have a look....my friend had a lovely maxi-cosi so I would like one like that, I will have to find out which one it was. I think I will go to a store and get some advice with that one! Want to do the same with the pushchair, I am only 5 ft 2 so need to find one that is comfortable for me to push...need to try them out! ;)

I am really getting excited now....shame I have work at 5pm, I just want to baby shop! ha!

xxxx

PS:- Samie, I tried finding my fundus but having no luck! :( xx


----------



## hay246

maybe just measure from your belly button to ur pubic bone for a rough guide? thats what ill probably do i have no idea what my uterus feels like! lol! 13th september next midwife though so i know ill find out for sure then. i cannot wait either abbi, i seriously am so excited to have baby in my arms!

im only 5ft 1 too, my fella is over 6ft. most pushchairs are height adjustable, i love mine :D i cant wait to put mine all up and push it around haha, i wanted to when i had it delivered, but i just checked everything was there instead. 

xx


----------



## Abbi808

Really?? So is my db, he is 6 ft 6! Us shorties going for the tall men eh? ha! What did you go for? I am thinking I would quite like a 3-wheeler, I don't think they look quite as nice but they seem really easy to manoeuvre which would be helpful. That is great that they are hight adjustable, definitely need that! 

Think I will just wait until I see the midwife too, my app is on the 5th - don't want to go scaring myself by measuring wrong! ;) After that one the appointments are every three weeks with ftm's according to the nhs pregnancy guide that my midwife gave me! I think time might start to fly then! 

xx


----------



## hay246

im not keen on 3 wheelers either, ive got the mamas and papas switch in manhattan, had an awesome deal too so cant grumble, with car seat and newborn pram liner it should have been 657 and got it all for £406 delivered! :D 

what did your notes say you measured when you saw midwife at 16 weeks? i was 15+6 and measured 17cm.
i next see mine at 25 weeks, and hospital apptment week later, i just want to know about my cervix thats only thing thats worrying me... and then 28 weeks i think you have more blood tests, not sure after that, presuming they must see you more to go through things etc, have u decided what kind of birth etc you want?

Samie - could you tell me if they routinely check measurement of cervix? thx :)

Hay x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## Samie18

Nope never check cervical length.
When you have your scan if they see its abnormal, short or funnelling then they will arrange follow up scans to keep an eye on it but its not something Midwives do!

The bigger you get the more obvious your fundus will become, dont worry yourself. Measurements dont really matter early on
x


----------



## cocoabjm

Hi
I was just wondering if I could join this thread. I have read the majority of it so feel I know some of you already lol. I have been off cerazette a month today. Decided to finish mid pack due to getting af type bleed which I didn't really get while on it. I'm now waiting, even though I've been getting signs but the full af has not arrived. I jus want her to fly in so I can start trying.


----------



## Samie18

Hello and welcome!

It took me 32 days to get my first AF then conceived 2 weeks after, much to my suprise as i was expecting it to take years!

Good luck
x


----------



## betty14

Cocoabjm welcome :flower:

It took me about 7 weeks I think, although I still go about that in-between as I have PCOS so that was prob a 'cycle' length iykwim....

Hope she flies in soon and your not waiting too long!

Happy weekend mrshopeful, got any plans?

I am due af today but it's soooooo odd I haven't had sore bbs at all and I started to spot brown a teeny tiny bit yest so thought she was arriving.... Today the same spotting no af WTH!! I usually spot then she arrives promptly :shrug: I am so fed up with my broken body! :growlmad:

X x x


----------



## hay246

Happy weekend  

Welcome coco, took me 8 weeks! 

Samie thanks for that, only worrying as more u read on the lletz procedure and pregnancy more it makes me wonder! Google can be worst thing ever. And read about it causing late miscarriages pre term labour etc if you have incompetent cervix. 

Hay x


----------



## Samie18

It can cause issues with the cervix. I've know women who haven't laboured since a lletz will see how it works in labour and the cervix just doesn't open so they have a section but I've also had some that have delivered normally. It's just got to be tried and see what happens on the day!


----------



## Abbi808

Sorry girls I had to go to work!

Hay:- I wasn't measured at my 16 week app. I think it may have been because I actually had it at 14 weeks as both te midwife and I were going away. I'm unsure about the birth, I wouldn't mind trying a water birth but if I am honest I think I will be on the bed with an epi! Will try my best to go as far as I can without it bit I have a pretty low pain threshold so I'm pretty sure I will need one. I had considered pethidine instead but a few people I know who had it said that it made them feel quite out of it and so they can't remember everything. What about you?

Cocoa - welcome to the thread. As you will see from us many pregnant ladies on here cerazette isn't all bad. You may have to wait a while to get back to normal though, I never did before my bfp! It took me six weeks for my first af to arrive and then my cycles were irregular and pretty long (around 45 days). The month I got my bfp (in April and I stopped cerazette in December) I used agnus castus:- I ovulated earlier and my cycle was shorter so I really recommend it if you have problems. I also used a cbfm so I cheated a little! Ha! Expensive but well worth it in my book. 

Anyway...good morning ladies! 

Xx


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Welcome Coco and Hopeful :)

My af finished on monday but then had some spotting wed til yesterday but taking it all in my stride and remaining positive :) 

We have got a family party this afternoon so at least I can have some wine and their will be kiddies to cuddle so a perfect afternoon :) :)

Hope you all have fab weekends 

Big hugs xx


----------



## betty14

Aww moomoo, glad to hear your taking it all in your stride :) the family party sounds good and it's always good to cuddle kiddies! 

I think I would go mad without my nieces and nephews to squeeze :haha:

Xx x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

welcome coco,

how is everyone? i had some cramps yesterday and sharp pains that were only every 20 mins lasting less than a minute. scared me it did as it wasnt painful just very very uncomfortable i also went very emotional and just burst out crying i couldnt talk without crying. i had some backache yesterday morning but that disappeared then i got this about half 5. anyway i went and had some tea and a warm bath and i did feel better. Slept all night with no problems and nothing this morning so im guessing they were braxton hicks. as i have neva done this before it scared me as i dont no what is normal and what isnt.

hope evryone else is ok

Rachael


----------



## betty14

aww rachael that must of been scary, glad your ok today..... does sound like it could of been bh, my friend always used to say they were uncomfortable at times...

try and take it easy :hugs:

x x x


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, 

Rachael hope you're ok - did you ring mid wife or doctor? Hope it's all gone now - every little thing I worry about and I had some mild cramping for about an hour last week which was worrying me but it stopped and all seems fine now. 

Welcome Cocoa - sure you will be back to your normal cycle soon took me about 7 weeks before my first af then they were pretty regular. I came of Cerazette on New Years Day and got my BFP in May - fell pregnant end of April so not that long really although it feels like forever when you want it so badly. Lots of luck! 

I didn't get measured at my 16 week appointment - not going to even try and do it myself as will get confused I think. 

Got my friends wedding party tonight really looking forward to it - it's actually her first year anniversary as they had a really small wedding last year so a bit unusual. She is in the RAF and he is in the army and she fell pregnant last year so they decided to do the wedding a year early so as they weren't posted too far from each other (apparently regardless of if you have a baby if you are not married and in the forces you can be posted to other sides of the county). They had a miscarriage which was really sad but she is now pregnant again and about 22 weeks so all good and they had already booked this year so didn't want to loose the deposit etc. 

Anyway enough rambling from me!! 

xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi ladies!

My waters broke at 4am, contractions are starting and I'm in the hosp because of high blood pressure. Hoping they will let me go home for a bit soon! 

Scary stuff !!

Take care all xx


----------



## Samie18

Oohh good luck jax!!! Exciting stuff. Not long till you get to meet your little man hopefully xx


----------



## betty14

Aww wow jax good luck and hope your little man doesn't keep you waiting too long!!! 

X x x


----------



## cocoabjm

Thanks for the good luck wishes cos af arrived today :happydance: which is a big relief. Oh can't seem to work out why I'm so pleased

Good luck jax hope it all goes well


----------



## pink23

goodluck kax, hope baby is here xx


----------



## betty14

Aww cocoa that's fab! I remember being super elated when I got my first one!!
Can't say the same these days!!

How you doing pink? 

X x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey all! Thomas John was born at 4pm today, weighing in 8lb 12oz! Born in the birthing pool, wasn't planned but I'd hate to think how long I'd have gone on a bed. Managed to stay at home till 5cm dilated and then did the last 5cm in the pool in little over 2 hours. I'll put a pic up when I go home, still at hosp at the mo.

Wishing super baby dust and labour dust to all the cerazette girls xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww congrats jax, what a super weight well done you! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Congratulations Jax!! Gorgeous name and well done you for posting updates on here can't wait to see a pic of your little man. 
xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lollylou

Congratulations jax! 

Hope everyone is well. 

My body still thinks it's pregnant which is such a horrible feeling, can't wait to get negative pregnancy test which I never thot I'd hear myself say! I think it takes a week or 2, I done one this morning and it was super positive. When we get our negative test we have decided to just try again and seemingly your meant to have an extra fertile patch after a miscarriage?! I just hope it doesn't take another year to get pregnant again! 


Lolly x


----------



## pink23

im fine thanks betty, hoping af will be on time this month due wed but not feeling hopeful.
Hope you get a speedy bfp lolly  x
Since coming or cerazette i get really bad spots its horrible. i feel like a teenager xx


----------



## hay246

ive thought water birth but i have no idea really, depends on circumstances nearer the time etc. 

cocoa glad af arrived :)

yay congrats jax how lovely!! and a great weight too! :) 

aww lolly :flower: hope that you get your sticky bfp soon! 

Hay x




Abbi808 said:


> Sorry girls I had to go to work!
> 
> Hay:- I wasn't measured at my 16 week app. I think it may have been because I actually had it at 14 weeks as both te midwife and I were going away. I'm unsure about the birth, I wouldn't mind trying a water birth but if I am honest I think I will be on the bed with an epi! Will try my best to go as far as I can without it bit I have a pretty low pain threshold so I'm pretty sure I will need one. I had considered pethidine instead but a few people I know who had it said that it made them feel quite out of it and so they can't remember everything. What about you?
> 
> Cocoa - welcome to the thread. As you will see from us many pregnant ladies on here cerazette isn't all bad. You may have to wait a while to get back to normal though, I never did before my bfp! It took me six weeks for my first af to arrive and then my cycles were irregular and pretty long (around 45 days). The month I got my bfp (in April and I stopped cerazette in December) I used agnus castus:- I ovulated earlier and my cycle was shorter so I really recommend it if you have problems. I also used a cbfm so I cheated a little! Ha! Expensive but well worth it in my book.
> 
> Anyway...good morning ladies!
> 
> Xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Congratulations jax thats brilliant and a good weight :happydance: cant wait to see some pics i have requested a water birth but the midwife sed its just first come first serve :cry: so im hoping they will be empty on the day i go into labour :thumbup:

Lolly hope u get ur BFP and i have heard u r quite fertile after a miscarriage but do they not tell u to wait so long before trying again? im not sure.

I have been to the doctors as i was very uncomfortable and still getting a few pains it seems i have a water infection so i am on antibiotics for a week and if i still hav the symptoms i have to go bak. They sed it can be quite normal to get a water infection but it can be dangerous and can bring on early labour so glad i got it checked out.

Rachael


----------



## Abbi808

I think I will do the same Hay...I don't think I would stick to any plans I make anyway! ha!

Congrats Jax...you must be so pleased. Well done you! How did you find the water birth? Did it ease the pain much?

Lolly- I have heard that you are extra fertile after a miscarriage too so it is worth a try! Really hope you get your bfp again soon :D

Hope you are ok Rachael..keep us updated!

xx


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly glad your going to try again, is it normal to still be getting super positives? Should they not be getting lighter? 

Pink, glad your ok, hope af is either on time or late for good reasons :winkwink:

I am so effed off with my stupid broken body today, was due af Friday bit started spotting thurs so thought great she is early :thumbup: but noooooo.... Cd f***ing 42 today and still only tiny bits of spotting! I am so confused.... My cycles are getting worse and worse I could just scream! 

Sorry for the mass negativity but I am so fed up with trying to be perky when all I really wanna do is :cry:
X x x


----------



## hay246

aww Betty big :hugs: i can understand how annoying it must be!! 
hope af arrives soon, our bodies do n half make life difficult at times, and trick us into thinkin things!!

x


----------



## Abbi808

Try not to worry Betty..maybe it is just your body getting used to the met? It may take a while for everything to settle down? Can met alter your af in any way? Maybe the spotting is af but the met has made it lighter? I am not sure how it all works but it's just an idea?

xx


----------



## betty14

Um I don think I have been on it long enough for it to mess yet, could be wrong... 

It's supposed to regulate me, the spotting isn't enough for it to even be a light af it's literally tiny tiny! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

That is strange! Well just see how you go an if it doesn't clear up book in with your doctor, maybe she will have some answers? Or try talking to some other met users? I bet there are lots on here! :D xx


----------



## betty14

That's a fab Idea, there is a met club in ltttc think I'll pop by there later!! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Betty hope you're ok and that your cycles start regulating soon - maybe the met will take a month or so to work? Not sure but talking to other girls on met is a great idea as they will be able to tell you how long it took them to get regular cycles - plus bet there is loads of success stories to make you feel postive again. 

I love the idea of a water birth think I'm going to put that on my birthing plan too - but will try not to get too stuck on the idea as don't want to be stressed if I can't have it on the day! 

Anyone know where you can get good maternity pants for work and maternity jeans? Next have loads on line but I wanted to try some on?xxx


----------



## Abbi808

No problem Betty...hope you get some answers :D I don't Kix, need some myself...whenever I go into the store they only have a limited range and I like to try them on too. I did by some work trousers online though and they are great, they are called confident curves from littlewoods. They aren't maternity but they may as well be because they have an elasticated waist so they fit over my bump great. Won't buy jeans online though, I am very particular about the fit! ;)

xx


----------



## Samie18

I got my work pants from Asda they are just black but they do the job!


----------



## hay246

i got my work ones 1 pair from ebay and another pair from new look, they are really nice the new look ones. dorothy perkins do nice jeans they also had a sale too, mamalicious ones are also nice.

i have only bought one pair of jeans, my standard jeans i usually wear are really low cut so they are ok, and i live in leggings anyway so i have just bought longline vests which were also from newlook for like £4 and they have the ruched sides which fit bump well they're really nice and bargain!! 

xx


----------



## kix11

Thanks everyone - didn't think of New Look might have a look in there. I work in Manchester city centre so there is a huge Next in the Arndale centre and I am hoping they might have a selection in there as all other smaller ones don't have any maternity clothes in. 

Hope all is ok with everyone.xx


----------



## pink23

well no af for me today, Im going to try and get to cd31 then test. 
I think af will just be late, havent really thought about it so cant say ive been stressing about it xx


----------



## betty14

Pink, I think your right to wait a few days, saves any guessing eh! 

Still no af for me and the spotting has stopped :shrug: who knows what's happening! I made an appointment with my doc so going to discuss all this with her!

Today is the first day at full dose 3 tablets for me so far so good :dance: 

How is everyone else?

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

o my gosh the NHS is the biggest load of crap ever. Had a midwife appointment booked for 10.40am yesterday wen i got there the lady on the desk said the midwife is running a little late, just go on the down corridor and take a seat if there is no seats ill bring you one down, which straight away made me think god how late is she running. 
Anyway there were no seats but i prefer to stand anyway as it hurts my back and lily was under my ribs so standing is more comfortable. The midwife started shouting people in, i couldnt hear who she was shouting as i was rite up the other end and ppl were goin in so clearly she hadnt shouted my name yet. I was sat there till 12.05pm and still hadnt been called in then a chinese couple that came in well after me went in so i got up and walked out i said to the lady on the desk i still hadnt been seen and i had been there an hour and a half. she went down to see the midwife and she said o i must have missed her somewhere along the line but im pretty sure i called her and no one got up. Y would i sit there and not get up wen i heard my name the stupid woman. to say i was mad is an understatement i nearly burst into tears as my horomones are all over the place. Not to mentions i had to be somewhere at 2pm and it was over an hour and a half away so i was late for that too!!!

Sorry rant over just wanted to express my disgust at the midwife :cry:


----------



## rachaelmoore8

whats happened to my signiture???? i didnt put that there. 
sorry how is everyone?

Rachael


----------



## cocoabjm

Hey betty I was just reading your post and I think what you are taking sounds like something a daughter of my friend at work has recently been prescribed. This girl is very overweight and had pcos i believe and was told this tablet would help her lose weight. She had to increase the amount of tablets she took each week. Anyway this was middle of july and last week she found out she was pregnant. When she went to docs to confirm the pregnancy she was told that she was 5 weeks pregnant and that the tablets were to help her conceive not to lose weight. I hope this gives you abit of hope. Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww sorry to hear that Rachael, the medical world seems to be getting busier and busier! I made an app with my gp and it's two weeks away and that was the first avaliable one!
She ALWAYS runs late too, like if your app is at 10 you know your safely gonna be there waiting at least 30 mins to go in! 

Hope the appointment went well when you did get in :thumbup:

What happened to your signature? 
X x x


----------



## betty14

cocoabjm said:


> Hey betty I was just reading your post and I think what you are taking sounds like something a daughter of my friend at work has recently been prescribed. This girl is very overweight and had pcos i believe and was told this tablet would help her lose weight. She had to increase the amount of tablets she took each week. Anyway this was middle of july and last week she found out she was pregnant. When she went to docs to confirm the pregnancy she was told that she was 5 weeks pregnant and that the tablets were to help her conceive not to lose weight. I hope this gives you abit of hope. Xx

Thanks for sharing this, I really hope I can fall into the category of lucky ones who fall quickly! I have been trying a LONG time now!! 

I have lost 2stone 10 lbs so far and hopinng the met will help that to carry on (although in reality I don't have much further to go :dance: )

X x x


----------



## hay246

aww rachael how annoying! when i go to my midwife appointments they are just at doctors surgery and usually seen on time so haven't had to experience this thank god!

my signature is the same, the website is doing maintenance work so should be back to normal soon, seen lots of peoples the same lol xx


----------



## betty14

What's with the nest sig thingy?

I'm wondering if the site you got your tickers from has a glitch? 

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

not sure betty as mine has changed back to my orginal ticker a few times today

Rachael


----------



## kix11

Rachel what a load of crap I would be so annoyed - have you had to re-schedule? 

It's been a bit quiet on here over the last few days hope everyone is ok. 

Betty well done on losing the weight that's brilliant how long did it take you and what did you do? Exercise? Change your eating? I am dreading losing weight after the baby - I have always been really lucky with my weight but used to exercise loads. Before we got married I was in the gym 3 times a week and played hockey and went swimming so was really toned and a size 8 / 10. I am a size 10 now (except huge new pregnancy boobs and ever growing tummy! :haha: ) but I am thinking that I am really going to have to work at toning back up as I haven't done any real exercise for the last year or so and noticed a massive difference after stopping the gym.

Oh well will all be worth it! We are going to Santorini in 2 weeks and I am feeling so chubby!! 

xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

they rung me and re booked me in for today at 1pm. This time i only waited 10 mins and it was my midwife that i usually see so i was happy. There is a midwife there that always rushes you in and out and makes you feel like a nuisence for asking a few questions. 
Well done betty loosing your weight must have missed that post :-(

Rachael


----------



## cocoabjm

Well done betty that's really good fingers crossed you'll get your bfp real soon. Me n oh have been doing weight watchers since feb he's lost over 2 stone and I've lost 1 and a half. Think oh is looking forward to me getting pregnant as he thinks he'll be able to eat for 3 lol. My af has flown today yipee xx


----------



## betty14

thanks ladies, i have been doing slimming world and wii zumba :haha: i also have a crosstrainer at home as we cant afford for me to go to the gym like i used to :(

im hoping the met will help me some more as i find its super easy to gain weight but not so eay to loose it which i always assumed was just me but it is prob helped by the PCOS!

Kix, im sure the baby weight will fall off if you are lucky with weight im sure you will be fine! are you planning to bf? that helps the weight to drop off i hear and also to tone the tummy :thumbup:

well done coco thats fab!!, lol about eating for three :haha: at least after you can both loose the 'baby weight' together!!

it has been quiet again in here, anyone know when honey gets back?? hoe she is having a good time!

lolly how are you doing??

x x x x


----------



## Samie18

I havent got much to say at the min =o)
Im just working non stop, who would have thought so many people wanted babies!

Roll on maternity leave
x


----------



## betty14

Well at least all these people wanting babies keep you outta mischief eh samie!

X x


----------



## Samie18

=o)


----------



## pink23

hi everyone, well done on the weight loss betty.
Im doing ww and xbox zumba. ive lost 6lbs in 2 weeks so pleased with that. Im going to change ticker to last cylce days because af hasnt turned up for the 28 days. who knows.
Been to the pub tonight and had a yummy burger then shared a big chocolate icecream sundae but dont think i waited long enough for dinner to settle down. Now im feeling a little iffy after zumba xx


----------



## betty14

Ooh sounds lovely pink:thumbup: well done on losing the weight!! 

Are you going to test pink? 

Don't ya just wish we could open ourselves up and have a look to see what's going on.... A little like a car bonnet :haha::haha:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

I'm good betty, the bleeding has finally went away thank god!! just have to wait to get a negative pregnancy test now & we can try again, I had no idea it took this long to get all the hormones out your system. So it will be back to ttc yet again, I just hope it doesn't take another bloody year. I will be SO worried the next time I never wanna go through that again it was horrendous! 

I'm MEGA busy with work just now so its good that I'm so busy, How you getting on with the training Betty??


Lolly x


----------



## Abbi808

Hey girls, sorry I have been very busy! Have my first weekend off in weeks this week and I can't bloody wait!! :D Gonna go to babiesrus with my db tomorrow and look at furniture sets! Have to work 6pm-11.30pm tonight though which is a bit rubbish! :( 

I have started ticking things off my baby list, just bought the car seat and we have chosen the pushchair (which matches) which we will get that in a few more weeks. Exciting! 

Well done you Betty, I wish I had that sort of dedication for losing weight. I have always been quite lucky with my weight but I have a feeling it's down to good genes and my age as I eat like a pig! ;) I will definitely have to change my ways after the birth...fx breast feeding helps. 

Aw Lolly...I am glad you are keeping busy. I really hope that your bfp is just around the corner! Did you do anything special the month you got your bfp? :D

xxxx


----------



## betty14

Ah lolly glad your doing ok, it's great your busy at work, I had no idea it took so long for the hormones to leave.... Do you have any follow ups at all? 
I'm sure it won't take you another year!! I'm sure your bfp is just round the corner!!

Training is going ok, think it's taking me longer because my mind is so full :haha:

Thanks kix I seriously needed to loose it lol it's the keeping it off bit that's the hard bit! 
That's a Nasty late shift you have! Don't envy you that!! Are you finding it more difficult now your over half way? 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

It's pretty horrible yes!! I am finding it difficult now too, it is worse because my lo is so active at night and first thing in the morning so it can be difficult getting to sleep and then he wakes me up early. Staying up until past midnight is so hard without a lie in. All good practice for when he is here I guess! ;) 

Luckily I finish work at the end of October so it's not too long to go! 

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Abbi the only thing I did different was not try lol! 

I hope its just round the corner but I really hope I don't miscarry again! 

Betty when you gonna sit part 1?

Lolly x


----------



## Abbi808

Well try and take a relaxed approach again and maybe it will work! I hope so too...you would be so so unlucky to have that happen to you again so think positive! :D xx


----------



## betty14

Aww abbie not too much longer to go.... Remind me what you do? 

Lolly I am hopefully going to sit it in the next month or 2 depending on finances! Just hope I pass it first time I am so over it now lol! 

I'm sure your next pregnancy will be absolutely fine lolly, try not to worry too much ( easier said than done I know!!)

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Well, at the moment I am temping Betty. I recently completed my law degree so I am taking a year out on maternity and then will get back to a career. I'm not sure what I will do but I have plenty of time to think about it, possibly a paralegal or something in HR. It's a little scary taking a career break before I have even started properly but it was the best decision all round! 

In the meantime though I just took a temp job at RAC (taking breakdown calls) to get a bit of extra money for my lo and to help my db out. Luckily, I will have worked enough weeks to qualify for maternity allowance (because I obv won't get smp) so all being well I will have a little extra money when lo is here too. I am also being taxed incorrectly at the mo so will be getting a nice little payout for that once it has all been sorted! :D

xx


----------



## Lollylou

I'm so annoyed!!!!!

My doctor told me to keep doing pregnancy tests as need to obviously get a negative test before we can try and again and I just done a test just now and its still STRONG positive. This is the worst feeling ever I had no idea it was gonna take this long to get rid of hormones!!!!!!!!! Its an internet cheapie as well which are crap but the line is SO strong. Clearly I know I'm not pregnant but I just wish it would all piss off & get out my system!!!!!!!

Never thought Id ever want a negative test so much, its so unfair :cry: sorry for being a pain and moaning but I cant believe I had to be one of the unlucky ones & have this happen to me, I just feel so hard done by after trying for over a year then this to happen, Its just never gonna happen :cry:


Lolly x


----------



## pink23

sending you hugs lolly, hoping you get to try soon.xx
Betty- I tested with a digi and got bfn, I was expecting it tbh because thats all i had in the flat and now that ive changed my ticker i might not even be late yet.
Ive got work the weekend to 2-10, only 3 more weekends after this one and its holiday time yey cant wait.
I know i havent been off the pill long but its horrible waiting, you think its going to be so easy the get pregnant and it gets you down when it doesnt happen xx


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly, I dunno what to suggest.... Have you been back to the doc? Seems odd that your not bleeding and still getting pos hpt? Maybe ask over in mc support see what others think? Your not a pain your entitled to have a vent! Lord knows I do it enough :haha:

Aww pink, mayb e it's just too early? if your cycle is varying... You have your hold to look forward to, where are you off to? What do you do for work?

My af is still AWOL and I have zero signs I'm going to get it any time soon! I oficially hate PCOS!! 

Anyone got plans this weekend? I am cutting hair tomorrow for my bro and his 3 boys as he gets married next weekend!! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

I work in a & e ward as a receptionist so very intersting job lol. We are of to weymouth sept 17 th, our first family holiday.
Did they docs say how long to wait for af? do you have to go back to them ?
xx


----------



## Abbi808

Hiya girls...I am in a brilliant mood today. I have the whole weekend off, going to babiesrus this afternoon AND db & I just found that our rental application on a new house has been accepted!! :D I CANNOT WAIT TO MOVE!!!! New house is just lovely and one of the bedrooms is already a little boy's room so it is painted blue! Just wanted to share my excitement as things have been a little dull for me lately and I have been so worried that we wouldn't find a house in time...

How are you all? Betty I'm sorry you are still having trouble, give it a little time...I am sure the met will start working for you really soon. 

Lolly- the positive hpt's must be awful, maybe leave it for a week before testing again so that there is more chance that it will be back to neg? 

Pink-I bet that job is brilliant! I have always been interested in working in the hospital!

xxx


----------



## pink23

yeah it is abbi, theres times i think i dont want to work but pretty much most off the time the shift goes quick, xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey there, we had to come back from Germany 4 days early :( My waters broke yesterday lunchtime, went to the hospital in Germany and they wanted to strap me to a bed for a few wks, had lots of checks and after they frightened poor dear husband by telling him baby could come while we're on the road and would almost probably die. Had 1st steroid jab to mature lungs in case he arrives imminently and supposed to have 2nd jab this afternoon but not sure it will be at the right time as even though I rang them first thing this morning doctor has to write script obviously 8hrs notice isnt enough :wacko: Anyway waters have now stopped leaking so I'm hoping that is good sign and he's as active as usual. Scan yesterday was good and uk hospital won't scan as routine so no way of knowing if fluid still ok today? Havnt had chance to read all posts since I've been away, hope you're all well xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Oh Honey that is terrible, are you ok? How did you get back? Why aren't the hospital doing more? They need to check the fluid! I really hope baby stays in there as long as possible for you! xx


----------



## betty14

aww wow pink thats pretty cool, would so love to do that! although i cant do vomit at all so prob not the best place for me to work :haha: i havent been to the docs yet its not for a couple of weeks :wacko: my gp is part time and super popular!

thanks abbie im hanging in there i can cope with most things but feeling :sick: i dont like lol..... i know it will all be worth it in the end tho!!!

aww honey im so sorry to hear that, i hope they start to take better care of you, that must be quite scary tho not being in the uk.... silly doc making your oh scared like that! hope your resting up please keep us posted!!

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Honey are you back in the UK now? The hospital should have put some plan in place like antibiotics and monitoring etcetc...... hope they have xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey girls, yes I'm back in the UK, we drove back that night. Went to my local hospital yesterday afternoon and had ctg done which they were very happy with, had bloods done everything good there too. Also had 2nd jab for lungs. On antibiotics every 8hrs, set alarm for 2am!! The water had completely stopped leaking for 6-8hrs but it started lightly again last night :( They are ringing me in the morning to arrange scan tomorrow so once I know exact amount of water still there I will have an idea of how much longer he may be staying in there! As I'm only trickling if I drink plenty I should be able to manage as the amniotic fluid does keep replenishing until 35wks, I'll be over the moon to get to 34wks as baby was estimated 3lb15oz when germany scanned me so should be around 4 1/2lb by then and be able to come straight home.
xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

aww honey hope baby stays there for as long as possible, that must have been really scary.

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Honey I'll keep everything crossed for you that you can keep him topped up and he stays put for a few more weeks!! Come on baby bear hang in there till your bigger and stronger!

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Yes Honey...everything crossed for you! :D

Woke up this morning feeling really sick, I have thrown up but still feel nauseous and I am a little worried. I don't feel ill in myself (no headache/fever etc) but I can't shake this sick feeling? Do you think it might be possible that it's morning sickness this late on?

xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Hey!

Honey I hope your ok you must have got such a fright :hugs: 

Abbi I hope the sickness goes away for you :flower:

I'm just heading off to my friends wee girls naming ceremony which I'm dreading as there be like a million babies there I know me and DH are gonna get all the usual "when will it be you two" rubbish from people!

Going out for dinner after & then to see the inbetweeners film so I cant wait for that as its the funniest show ever!! 

Hopefully catch up with you all later


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone,
Yes gave me a huge fright! I am not leaking anymore and it definitely makes a difference how much I move around, too much and I start to leak again. Yes sickness is normal morning sickness on my daughter it came back right at the very end was horrid :( 
Lolly I hope the naming ceremony isn't too bad for you and OH. Enjoy meal and film :)


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks girls, it's so weird as ms was almost non-existent in the first tri! Thought I had escaped it! :( Ohhh Lolly so jealous, can't wait to see it myself! Hope ceremony isn't too bad and you have a lovely evening! Honey - keep us updated! xx


----------



## Samie18

Glad your being looked after now honey. Sickness abbi.... is that something that's meant to stop lol! Our friends had their baby a few days ago. She was a booked homebirth, laboured at home then ended up being transferred in and having a c section but baby is here safely x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly hope the Service was ok for you today! I so wanna see the inbetweeners film! 

Abbie hope you feel better soon :flower:

Honey glad your being looked after! Hope your Resting up! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Hi everyone! 

Honey hope he stays for few weeks longer! 

Abbi I was sick few weeks ago, but just the once haven't been since! Do sometimes feel it though mainly when travelling as passenger!

Lolly I hope naming ceremony went ok. :hugs: it's my birthday tuesday and we r going to c inbetweeeners then I love it so many people have said film is amazing and so so funny so can't wait! 

X


----------



## joolyliss

Hi there, I stumbled upon this forum because I came of cerazette 9 weeks ago purely because I kept messing it up. Thing is I have not had AF since! AND I had unprotected sex nrly 5 weeks ago, what do you think the chances of me bring pregnant are? Im nearly to scared to do a test. :(


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, not been on since last week and just catching up on the posts. 

Honey hope you're ok and little baby hangs on in there a bit longer! It must have been awful for you especially being in another country :hugs: 

Abbie hope you're not too sick and brill news on your new house when do you move? 

Hope the naming ceremony was ok Lolly x x 

Nothing to tell you really from me - having a few aches when I have been sat in one position for a long time but not bad enough to complain about, although I did cough last night which really hurt seemed to strain my lower ab??

Haven't felt any movement over the last 3 or 4 days but was feeling flutters before that - is it normal to feel things on and off at the moment?

Welcome Jooly - are you ttc? you could be pregnant you never know - took most people around 7 - 9 weeks to get first af after cerezzete though. 

xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks girls...seems normal enough then! I feel a bit better today (well my appetite is back so that is good enough for me) ;)

Kix-we move in 10th of September or 10th October. We are supposed to give landlord a months notice from the next rent month (september) but because we may have someone ready to move in and take over he said we might not have to! I want to be in there now, I am so excited :D I get that pain too especially if I cough..I think it is round ligament pain? Also, it is totally normal at 18 weeks to have movement like that. At 19 weeks I started worrying that the baby was moving a lot less (I wasn't feeling flutters as much as I had been) but after about 5 days he got active again. Maybe get yourself a doppler? Using that always puts my mind at rest! 

Jooly- welcome to the thread, 9 weeks is normal to not have af after cerazette but it doesn't harm to do a test! It is better to find out so go for it! 

xxxx


----------



## kix11

Thanks Abbie you've put my mind at rest now - ooh exciting on the house move must feel great having a nice new home for baby! 

I am making hubby do all sorts of jobs to the house at the mo so it's perfect for baby arriving - once everything else is sorted we will then do the nursery can't wait! 

xxx


----------



## Abbi808

No problem - I know exactly how you feel because I was really stressing out, nothing to worry about though. Are you excited for you scan? 

And yes, sooooooooo exciting! We will get the nursery sorted as soon as we move in, I think once we are there and his room is all set up it will feel so much more real. I wish December would bloody hurry up! ;) What are your nursery plans? Colours/themes etc? 

xxxx


----------



## pink23

where abouts are you moving to abbi?
Well af would be due today but no sign yet and ic bfn. im not getting hopes up anyway. You know when just have that feeling xx


----------



## hay246

Kix I didn't feel anything really until I was about 19+6. but because they are so small they say it's normal to feel them on and off I feel mine move everyday now it's lovely. O watch my belly and can see it move too, can't feel them on the outside properly just yet though, my bf can't wait to be able to feel it. 

Hope all is well with everyone.

Hay x


----------



## betty14

welcome jooly, i can only echo what the the other lovely ladies have said in that its perfectly normal to not have had af yet! :thumbup: hope your not waiting too much longer, are you ttc?

abbie super exciting about the move :dance: are you upsizing or just changing location??

aww pink hang in there hope your not in limbo too long!!

honey how are you doing?? :hugs:

lolly hope your ok chick :flower:

no news from me today :wacko:

x x x


----------



## Abbi808

Pink:- don't lose hope!! Think positive!! :D we are moving to tettenhall wood. Do you know it? My mum and dad live in Codsall so it's closer to them which I am pleased about.

Betty- you could say it is an upsize yes. We currently live in a duplex apartment which is pretty big but the new place is a house, is slightly bigger, has a garden and drive. We wanted to move as the stairs to ours would be a nightmare and a house is more family suited! No more parties! Haha! Location is much better too so I just can't wait!!

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Ah that's lovely, never seen inside a duplex apartment.... Is it like a maisonette? Sure we have some round here with all the new builds going on:thumbup:

Blooming raining here today! Booooo! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

yey i know tettnehall wood its nice there. xx
ok i know i havent been off pill for that long but did any of you see the docs just to see if there is anything they can do ??xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey there,
I'm so fed up :( Hubby and kids being so wonderful doing everything but only getting up to go to the loo is driving me mad now. My waters are still leaking in trickles here and there so desperately drinking as much as I can to replenish lost fluid. Called them yesterday about a scan and after calling 4 numbers and having been told I was to wait for a call from them, they had in fact been waiting for me to call so good job I did. She said they would do a scan then I'd see Mrs Keirans team, I said who is she and she said my consultant, I said no I'm under Mr Abdelmajeed. Oh right then you just as well come for a scan tomorrow then she said. I mentioned that I hadn't been scanned since friday in Germany and there they would have scanned me every day and she said no we only scan once a week twice at the very most, I asked if waters still leaking how do we know if he's got enough left in there and that he's ok, she said if he's moving he's fine. Cannot believe the difference in the level of care, I do think maybe they were very over precautious in Germany but jesus here they couldn't give a monkey's nuts! 
Anyone who has got this far through my post, well done :haha: Sorry for the incredibly long moaning rant. I am very grateful that he's hanging on in there, just a bit fed up.
Hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## Abbi808

Not quite Betty- it is still part of an apartment block (a small one) but because it occupies the top left hand corner it has the most space and a roof terrace. It's in a really old building with huge windows and ridiculously high ceilings...it's actually lovely, but good for a couple not for my lo! Also my weird neighbour has taken to hanging her clothes over the banister on the stairs to dry (much to everyone's distaste) so living around other people is starting to get on my nerves. My db is going to have a word with her so that she moves them when people come round to view it because it is VERY off- putting! Silly woman! ;)

Pink I went to the doctors actually but he wasn't the most help. Tbf the doctor I saw is known for being a bit of a prick so I am not surprised that he didn't want to help. He basically just told me that it takes a while, offered me a hpt (which I had obv already done a million times) and said to come back in a few weeks if no improvement and he will run some tests. That would have been fine but he did it all in this attitude like I was bothering him for even being there! BUT:- when I got home from the docs (feeling all defeated I might add) af came! :D 

If you have a good doctor to go to it may be worth letting them know as they may be able to help. At the very least they will be aware of the situation so if you do have problems you will have got the ball rolling a little quicker! You never know, your trip to the docs may just trigger af like me! ;)

xxx


----------



## kix11

Honey hope you're ok you must be so worried and rant away that's what this forum is for - don't blame you one bit. I can't believe they are so relaxed about it but I guess they must know what they're doing they wouldn't put baby's life at risk but it's so annoying. Your not working are you? Did they give you a date for a scan in the end is it definatley 2moro?

Pink don't give up how long have you been ttc now? I didn't go to the docs just kept trying and waiting - think it took a while for my cycle to get back to normal properly and I reckon I was ovulating on a different day than I thought but who knows. It will defo happen for you :hugs:

Hay thanks for your comments yesterday - lovely having you and Abbie due so close and a few weeks ahead so I can pester with questions ha x

how you doing Betty?xxx


----------



## hay246

Pink i think docs will probably just say its normal and that our bodies are all very different in how quickly/slowly they get back to normal but if you want to you could give it a go! :flower:

betty its not too bad here today looks like it will rain though, finishing work at 4pm today as its my birthday hehe :D and off to see inbetweeners, cant wait to see it! 

Honey i hope they scan you asap and can put your mind at rest :) :thumbup: and that you are doing ok! 

Lolly how are you? 

Abbi your new place sounds great :D kix thats no prob, it is ideal us being close hehe. :haha: 

Hay x


----------



## kix11

:cake: Happy Birthday Hay!!!

Enjoy the inbetweeners we are going next week can't wait! 

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey girls, thanks for your good wishes scan at 2ish. 
:cake: Hay have a good un!!!
xx


----------



## betty14

Aww honey, sorry your not feeling happy, it must be super boring tho! Did they confirm scan time for you? Rant away we are here for you :hugs: 

Pink I went to docs after 10 mths a d she started to take bloods etc but wouldn't 'do' anything til a year trying! His long have you been off now?

Ah I see Abbie sounds lovely but like you say need a house for a lo! Do you own it? The lady with her washing sounds like a selfish so and so! 

Lou happy birthday hay :cake: hope you have a fab day, I would love to see inbetweeners looks super funny!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty scan is at 2ish, how are you feeling on the met? xx


----------



## Abbi808

happy Birthday Hay! Have a fab day! :D

Honey good luck and keep us posted!

And Betty, no we don't own it (luckily) but if we get someone to take over the lease straight away we don't have to give our landlord a month's notice and can move out in September rather than October! :D

xx


----------



## betty14

Hey honey feeling good now much better only occasionally :sick: feeling washes over but mostly ok, if I do get side affects it's after my third one of the day but that makes my days does 1500mg so not suprising really! 

But it will all be so worth it in the end! 

You will have had your scan by now hope all is ok!! 

Abbie that's cool, your landlord seems reasonable! Hope you find someone :flower:

X x x


----------



## hay246

thanks everyone

hope scan went ok honey! x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone scan was good, fluid an acceptable level, will have scan weekly, swabs weekly, bloods twice weekly, if I don't go into labour by 36wks they will induce me. She estimated him at about 4lb 4oz so very happy with that :) xx


----------



## Samie18

Glad it looks ok. Thats the same kind of plan we use too for prem prolonged rupture of membranes Honey.

We booked a 4d scan for Sunday, i tried to resist but couldn't, so excited now..... although i had my consultant appointment yesterday and she has arranged for a scan at 30 weeks and 36 weeks to watch the growth because of history of raised BP, so got extra scans anyway! 

We got our moses basket today, car seat and a play gym its starting to become more real now! We also tried to wallpaper the nursery but the first sheet ended up in the bin and the 2nd sheet is on the wall with creases so we are seeing how it looks dry and might carry on.... or just get the parents to do it as they are down this weekend =o)


Hope everyone else is ok
x


----------



## kix11

Brilliant news Honey glad everything is ok :thumbup:

Ahh you will your gorgeous little baby in 4 weeks then wow!! You all sorted got everything you need?

Samie enjoy the 4d scan and must be exciting buying things today - which car seat and moses basket did you go for? xxx


----------



## Samie18

We got the marble pink maxi cosi pebble seat and the clair de lune stardust moses basket in cream. We ordered the cot too which should be coming this week. That is a winnie the pooh cot in pine. I just cant wait for it all to be finished i feel so un organised because its all in boxes!


----------



## betty14

Aww honey that's fab news! Glad they have a plan in place to keep little man safe untill he can arrive safely! 

Samie that's really exciting.... I would be the same I would want it all up and together if we had it :haha:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

It will be you soon Betty! 

I'm just glad its recycling bin tomorrow because it will be full when i remove the boxes later!


----------



## Lollylou

Happy Birthday Hay :flower:

Glad your better Honey :hugs:

Hope everyone is well, mega mega busy at work its just never ending! 

Just popping on really to get the goss, not much happening here, still waiting to get a negative pregnancy test then i'll start doing opks again, joy! Back to square 1 lol. 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

I sure do hope so samie, although I'm on a never ending cycle so who knows! CD 50 today!! All I had was spotting when I should have had af! 

Lolly, are they gettin lighter at all yet? Do you have any follow up scans or anything? 
Glad your busy! 

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone. Glad ur reassured honey. Lolly-have you spoken to the doctors to see if it often takes a while for a Neg test? Hope ur ok!


----------



## Samie18

Lolly did you have a d&c? How long has it been now? That's annoying for you betty but I think it can take a while sometimes x


----------



## betty14

What can take a while samie? X x x


----------



## Samie18

For af to regulate when you start metformin, or so I believe......


----------



## betty14

Ah I see.... Well I don't think the met could be the reason because I was due on 10 days after I started taking it.... I could of course be wrong :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Samie18 said:


> We got the marble pink maxi cosi pebble seat and the clair de lune stardust moses basket in cream. We ordered the cot too which should be coming this week. That is a winnie the pooh cot in pine. I just cant wait for it all to be finished i feel so un organised because its all in boxes!

Aw Samie! We have bought the maxi-cosi pebble too (in grain blonde aka cream) and we are planning on buying the pine Winnie the pooh furniture set from babies r us when it comes back in stock (fx it does as we love it!!) Great minds eh? ;) Xx

Congrats on the good news Honey! :D


----------



## Lollylou

Morning.

Its been 2 and a half weeks now since miscarriage, I didn't have d&c it was all natural. Pregnancy tests are still very positive, it can take up to 6 weeks for all the hormones to leave your system. No follow up from docs or anything we just have to get a negative test then test for ovulation, on the plus side though your meant to have an extra fertile patch for 3 months after miscarriage so we'll see!! 


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly,
My sister didn't have a d&c either and she got pregnant almost straight after and carried a healthy pregnancy. She hadn't had a miscarriage before that and had had children before that. Never seems to be a concrete reason for them. You will have your baby, just a matter of when :) xx


----------



## Abbi808

Lolly - have you thought about asking to speak to the doctor? Was the m/c complete? If not then maybe that is why the positives are still so bright after nearly three weeks? I was just doing a little reading and saw this so thought I would mention it. I am really sorry for what you are going though, just keep focussing on those extra fertility patches, your time will come!! xxx


----------



## Samie18

That's what I was wondering too abbi.... it seems really unfair your still getting positives lolly. That's where we cot the cot from abbi because they sent me a email on Sunday with an extra 20% code so it only cost £176!


----------



## hay246

Samie cant wait to see ur 4d scan! :D

Lolly thanks for bday wishes, i'm sure once u can try again things will go smoothly and hopefully the fertile patch goes in your favour, hope u get neg tests soon :flower:

Honey glad little man and u are doing good!

hope they become regular for u soon betty! :thumbup:


x


----------



## Abbi808

Really Samie? I didn't get a code.. :( Just found it on internet and it was only valid for the weekend so I have missed it. I will have to keep a look out for one! I love it though, the matching bedding is really nice too. We saw it on Saturday when we went to babies r us. Did you get the rest of the furniture? I really like the toy box! xx


----------



## Samie18

I'm excited about the scan, just hoping they get good pics through my fat layers lol! We only ordered the cot because we already have spare furniture in the room. We were bought the tatty teddy cot bedding not had too much to buy. Yeah the voucher was for the weekend, sure they will have another though


----------



## Lollylou

Yeah I've spoke to doctor its totally normal andi had a scan anyway that confirmed it was complete. If you miscarry really early it all goes away quick but they reckon I was about 10 weeks so that's why it's taking a bit longer. Never mind I just hope it happens soon again and I don't have to go through this again it's been torture!


Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

Hoping it doesnt take much longer Lolly x


----------



## hay246

fingers crossed for you Lolly x


----------



## pink23

i think its only been 3 maybe 4 months so not that long really im just inpatient lol.
Well cycle day 33 has passed and im on 35 so only 2 days after last month.
Only thing im having is a sore chest at night and extra hypos which i suffered with last time. i really want to think im going to get a bfp but im dreading a bfn.
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hey everyone. 

I have got my first af after miscarriage woop! Ivebeen lucky as some people can take 8 weeks to get it. My boobs are not sore now so hopefully this is then end of it all and I can try again next week when af finishes! So happy to have af it's like having that first one after cerazette all over again! 

I've got Friday and sat off which I can't wait for, got a night out 2mor at a new cocktail bar which will be fun then just relaxing on sat. 

Honey how are you doing? 

Betty, how's the met going what's happening next? I'm still convinced we're gonna be bump buddies, well if my body recovers from this and it's not messed it up even more!!!! 


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
That's great Lolly, so pleased af is here for you, all systems go now. Really hope you n Betty are bump buddies will be lovely. My waters are still leaking, feels yucky, feel like an incontinent granny :haha: As he's already weighing over 4lb we're not worried about when he comes but will be very happy of we can hang on till next friday when I'll be 34 wks and then we should both be able to leave hospital 6hrs post delivery :)
Hope you've all had a good day :hugs:


----------



## pink23

glad af turned up lolly. fx'd you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## Samie18

Fab news lolly. Hopefully not long to your bfp!


----------



## Abbi808

Fab news Lolly - so pleased for you! Go go go!!! ;) xx


----------



## hay246

fab news lolly! really would be lovely if you and betty were bump buddies :D

hope he holds out a little longer honey, bet u cannot wait to meet him :D i'm so excited i cannot wait until christmas lol! 

x


----------



## kix11

Fab news Lolly!! 

Hope eveyone is looking forward to the long weekend! We are off to my dad's in Wiltshire - hope the weather is ok?!

xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Hope you have a nice time Kix...weather is a bit hit and miss I think!? Unfortunately I am working all weekend (apart from Monday) so can't wait until then. Just had a two hour nap after 9 hours sleep last night so hoping that the pregnancy tiredness isn't making an early return! Speak soon girls, enjoy your weekend! xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

wow so many posts since i last came on, i have been so busy, it was our forst wedding anniversary,i was spoilt  We have chosen our carpet for the babys room so when that has been fitted on tuesday the room will be finished and i can pick my furniture up 
Hope all u girls r ok

Rachael


----------



## JaxBlackmore

How's it going honey? Are you waters hanging on in there?


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Jax, waters still leaking, interested to see what the levels will be like when they scan me on tuesday, I have a feeling they may discuss induction then as they were the very edge of normal then. I'm happy to be 9 days after they broke and still cooking him, they estimated his weight at 4lb 4oz last week too so feel good about that. Water birth is now out the window :( How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## Samie18

Well were still team pink =o)
The scan was fab! She had her arms across her face for a while but finally moved them was lovely to see her chubby cheeks :happydance:

Hope everyone is ok
x
 



Attached Files:







bump1.jpg
File size: 138.5 KB
Views: 3









bump2.jpg
File size: 125.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Samie18

Some more
 



Attached Files:







F_39.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4









F_45.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hay246

aww lovely :) 6 weeks till our scan, cant bloody wait lol x


----------



## Samie18

It was amazing and I can't believe how much more I love her!! It was just so good seeing her move about and yawn, drink etc it made her so much more real and she's mine! Amazing!!


----------



## Lollylou

Sammie the pics are amazing, you must be so excited!!! 

I just cant wait till :witch: buggers off so we can try again, I know I'm lucky to have got af so quick after mc but I cant wait to try again although terrified of getting pregnant again, I just I could be 12 weeks straight away, I hate the first few weeks not knowing if its gonna be ok. 

It is FREEZING here today, Our summer is officially over!!!! Summer has went so quick!


Hope everyone is well :flower:


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Honey, hope your feeling ok still and fx'ed your scan goes ok Tuesday! 

Samie lovely piccies, you are very lucky! 

Lolly hope af goes soon so you can try again, I hope you fall 1st cycle! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

OMG girls I got a positive opk!! :happydance::dance:

I am dazed!! Fx'ed!! 

Now I have to ask when do you think I'll ov? :haha:

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Aww sammie the pics are great i really enjoyed our 4d scan i cant wait for her to be here now im gettin alot of rib, chest and back pain its very uncomfy :cry: but will all be worth it wen i see her little face.

Good luck lolly when ur :af: goes, i still think you and betty will be bump buddies that will be great if you are. :happydance:

Betty that is great news hope your not to far away from your :bfp: :happydance: 

Honey good luck on tuesday with the scan keep us updated and its really good that its been 9 days since they first started leaking and ur still cooking him :thumbup:

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
OMG Betty that's bloody fantastic :) Within the next 24hrs I would say, just do it every other day to make sure you catch it :) I'm so excited you and Lolly will both have your bfp's before we know it.
xxx


----------



## Samie18

Thanks it was amazing!

So pleased you have a positive OPK.... you will be busy the next few days =o)

xx


----------



## pink23

great news betty really happy for you now catch that eggy. maybe you and lolly will be bump buddies yey xx
Still waiting for af to show now on cd40 now so who nows. Im tryig not to think about it to be honest and maybe af will show. We are just dtd whenever so maybe we'll get a suprise lol xx


----------



## Lollylou

Betty :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: OMG thats amazing!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm normally anywhere up to 36 hours later but GO GO GO GO GO, ALL SYSTEMS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Fingers Crossed you catch that egg, whooooooooooooooooooppppppppeeeeeeee!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Thanks ladies I am super excited tbh! Mad eh how 2 little lines on an opk bring a little hope that was tbh lost! Thankyou metformin :) 

We have dtd twice in 24 hrs lol but my oh works away mon-fri so he will be off towork in the morn thank god it's a bank hop or he would have been 200 miles away :haha: If we dtd again tonight do you think we might have a chance? 

Feels so good to have some good news to say finally!! X x x x


----------



## Samie18

Cant see why you wont have a chance!!!!! =o)


----------



## Lollylou

You sure do have a chance! I got pregnant 4 days before ov! Fingers crossed!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Yay thanks samie!! I didnt take any yesterday so my surge may well have begun then... Do I take the day it goes back to neg as 1dpo?

Weird huh, been ttc 16 mths yet this is new territory to me lol!

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Think its usually the day after the first positive test because when you get the positive your suppose to ovulate 12 to 36 hours later but as you didnt test yesterday it might be today or tomorrow.

I had a positive OPK test on the Friday and conceived the Saturday.


----------



## betty14

Thanks lolly, we must of posted at the same time! 

I know it's unlilkey we will be lucky first ovulation but it's still exciting!

Thanks samie, will keep you posted on how long it stays pos!!

X x


----------



## Samie18

Oooohh its exciting!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Betty - super excited for you! Whoop whoop for positive opk :) xx


----------



## Lollylou

Betty you have as good a chance now as any other month! Very exciting! 2ww for you now! 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

I'm still a little surprised by it considering I'm on cd 56 today!! 

Thanks again ladies it's great that you all understand this and I can share!!

X x


----------



## kix11

Betty massively excited for you!!! :thumbup: Amazing news! 

Even if you don't catch the egg this time your are ovulating which is brilliant and the medication is working - so pleased for you!! Yay Yay!! 

Samie your scan photo's are amazing I keep looking at them! We have our 20 week scan on Friday so excited - we're definately not finding out the sex though as loving all the guessing! 

Lolly made up :witch: came how amazing would it be if you and Betty are bump buddies - we could all meet up next year with our little ones!! 

xxx


----------



## hay246

ahhh betty thats fab news! hopefully that bfp will be on its way to u and lolly soon!!

x


----------



## Abbi808

Yay for you betty!! So pleased!! TWW for you! :D 

Love the pictures Samie, can't wait for mine! xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone,
Looks like our little man is planning to stay for a bit longer. Fluid measurement up from 5.9 to 8.3 so obviously he's still producing it and my drinking gallons of water is also helping :haha: My goal was 34wks which is friday, making my new goal 35wks which obviously is the following friday :) If blood test results behave themselves should be achievable. Hope everyone else is well. Think meeting up next year with the babies is great idea, sure I mentioned that thought once :)


----------



## betty14

Thanks kix! Its fab to know the met is working!! And I am fully aware that we might not catch the eggy this time.... But At least I know my body is capable of ovulating!which I was definitely worried it wasn't!! :thumbup:

Would be awesome if me and lolly could be bump buddies!! :happydance:

Thanks hay, would be cool for ms and Lolly to have our :bfp: together!! 

Thanks Abbie! My first tww!! Madness! 

Honey that's fab news so glad he is hanging in there and your doing a fab job of cooking him! 

So I took another opk this morn still v dark but v slightly lighter then yesterday..... Do the gradually get lighter or just go straight back to neg? And do I have to wait for neg before counting DPO? 

Sorry for all the questions! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Aw that is fab Honey...you never know you may go all the way! ;)

Betty - I am not exactly sure how ovulation sticks work as I used the cbfm, however this may help you:

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html

Abbi xx

PS:- If you don't get your bfp this time round I recommend temping as I found that it really helped pinpoint ovulation! You can pick up a thermometer on ebay for about a fiver! xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks abbie, I have a thermometer! If I don't catch this time I'll start temping when af arrives!!

Thanks for the link I'll go and take a look! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Thanks I keep looking at the pics she's just too cute! The dvd is better though =o) My opks gradually got lighter but I always had a very light line on them.


----------



## Abbi808

Fab Betty....it really does help! I used fertility friend to track my temps too which was brilliant. Excited for you! xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hello Ladies! I stopped taking cerazette last week, had a few cramps but no bleeding yet - finding this thread has made me feel so much better about having been on this pill - the horror stories on other websites were making me so worried. My hubby and I are NTNP at the moment and seeing what happens, we know we probably won't make a baby this quickly, but we are determined to have fun trying!

I'll admit, I haven't read the whole 229 pages of this thread, but from what I have read I just wanted to say Lolly and Betty I am crossing everything for you ladies - you are both so brave and I find you both inspirational. Good luck everyone, babydust to all! Xx


----------



## betty14

Welcome pinky :flower: and thanks it's been a long time for me and lolly but I think it shows that even if it takes a long time there are always ppl who will support you through whatever! The ladies on this thread are invaluable!! 

Gl and most of all have fun!!

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Evening all!

Pinky welcome aboard :flower: hopefully your one of the lucky ones, we will all be here to help regardless how long it takes!

Betty, the best thing thing you can do is learn from my mistakes lol & just get on with the next 2 weeks and not symptom spot, I find it REALLY hard not to hahaha but it will drive you mental! I really hope you catch this eggy & hopefully my body will recover soon & we can be bump buddies :happydance:

My af should HOPEFULLY stop soon, its been horrendous! They did warn me at hospital though that this one would be bad, I just hope it doesn't mess my ovulation up, who knows! 

Right, I'm off to catch up with some tele and grab an early night


Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Welcome Pinky, hoping it's quick for you and the main thing is to focus on the fun, so you've got the right idea :)
I'm not allowed any :sex: now cos of risk of infection :( Possibly wouldn't have wanted it as much now as I'm ridiculously tired all the time but because it's not allowed I'm blinking obsessed. Cried for about an hour yesterday saying I was just fed up in general and then about an hour laughing at how pathetic I was :haha: Hoping to cook him for another fortnight now :) My biggest prob at the moment is headaches they're driving me mad, hoping it's just the weather or something. Hope you're all well.
xxx
Betty you could be getting a bfp as I get induced :)
Lolly hope af eases off now 
xx


----------



## betty14

aww lolly that would so fab :cloud9: i hope af goes soon and your ov is all good!! i will try not to symptom spot although every twinge and niggle ill prob second guess it lol!!!

honey well done on hanging in there! i know what you mean about the :sex: thing tho if you can your not worried..... get told no! and its all you want :haha::haha:

well the opk is still DARK....:shrug: this is all neeeew territory to me is that normal? i have been taking pics when they are wet because they look completely different once they dry!!

x x x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Thanks for the welcome girls, it's so nice to be able to chat to you all - the ladies I work with all know I'm getting broody but I don't want to jinx things by talking about it with them.

Honeybear you are doing an amazing job! It's silly the moment you are told you can't have something how much you want it. Not on the same scale, but since I came off the pill I've stopped drinking alcohol and cut back on caffeine - I've never wanted a vodka and red bull so much haha! Actually I have promised myself a large glass of red wine if AF turns up - the silver lining for a very black cloud! :wine:

Betty, I really don't have a clue about the OPK sticks, but I reckon this month is your lucky month!

Lolly, I hope AF stops hurting you and buggers off so you can get back on track!
Xx


----------



## hay246

welcome Pinky :flower:

Betty i am useless with the opks and just didnt have a clue with them so cant help sorry but its fab that ur ovulating, such good news.

hope af eases off lolly :) 

honey i cannot wait to see piccies of ur little man so close now i bet its so exciting! i cannot bloody wait for xmas i really cant, im glad its going by so fast. got mw apptment 13th sept :D will be 25 weeks its crazy how fast its going, got such bad back though :( but all be worth it! 

Hay x


----------



## betty14

Thanks girls.... The only thing I know about them is that I never got a pos untill now :haha: hope I see those same beautiful lines on a hpt!!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

If I remember they stay dark for about 3 days then should be lighter than the control line again but if they stay positive for weeks it can be a sign of pcos...... so hoping they start to fade soon for you. If the test line is even a bit lighter than the control line then its negative again


----------



## pink23

hi pinky 
Hope everyones ok. af is 2 weeks late and still a bfn so just guessing it will turn up when it likes. I have a doc appointment next week only because if for some odd reason i was pregnant and hpt not showing i have to be careful being diabetic.
Ive got work tonight and tomorow night to. Im on the main a & e desk tonight and really dont like it. rather be in the back with the cubicles.
only this weekend an next week to work then its holiday woohoo xx


----------



## betty14

I'm glad you said that samie as today the lines are still dark!! I have already been diagnosed with PCOS but have never had a pos on an opk before.... I hope they go back to neg soon or I'll just think it's another cruel trick of PCOS !

Let us know how the docs goes pink! Hope you get some answers! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Welcome to the thread Pinky! Some of us have been luckier than others but if you get your bfp straight away or after months of trying we will all be here to natter on to! :D 

Hope your opk goes back dark soon Betty - if you are having trouble reading them you could always see if the cbfm works on met? It is so helpful! 

Lolly - feel for you, hope af finishes up soon so that you can get on with bd!! ;)

I am working for the next three nights too Pink - I hate it. I am moving house next week too so I can just feel the exhaustion creeping in! :(

Hay I feel the same, I feel like up until 20 weeks it went fairly quickly but since then it has just slowed right down. See my m/w on monday so quite excited about that! Also, it is lo's viability day tomorrow which is good news! :D 

Honey - I know you are probably hating it but it will be worth it when lo is here! Not long until induction!! :D 

Sorry if I missed anyone...enjoy the short week ladies! :D xx


----------



## betty14

We have a negative :dance: I ovulated Woooooo Hooooo :yipee::happydance::dance:

So when do I count DPO from :haha::haha:

X x x


----------



## WelshFairy

Hello everyone!
I just wanted to pass on some positive news!
After a year and 4 months of trying I have my BFP!
Hasn't been confirmed by doctors yet but clearblue digital estimates I'm 5 weeks + !
I stopped worrying about it all and took some time to relax and here we go!
Sending baby dust to all x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Welshfairy that's fantabulous news, well done you, let us know how you get on at the docs :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Congrats welsh that's fab news! Hope doctors goes well! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Congratulations, Welshfairy, you must be so pleased!

And also congratulations Betty I'm so pleased for you, it must be such a relief to know you have ovulated.

My darling hubby came home from work today and asked if I should start charting my temperature - bless him he has been looking up stuff on the internet already! I'm so glad he is being so supportive already! Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww pinky that's so lovely! 

And thanks yeah it's so weird knowing that it happened!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

So pleased you've got a negative on the opk now Betty, you've ovulated and you're not broken :haha:
xxx


----------



## pink23

congrats welsh x
pleased you have a negative opk betty, let the waiting commense xx hope this is your monthxx


----------



## Samie18

Glad they went back to negative what fab news!!! I would take your first day as the day after the first positive you had that way you might only be a day or 2 out.

Congrats Welsh thats fab news.

And welcome Pinky heres hoping you dont take too long =o)
x


----------



## betty14

Honey :yipee: for not being broken :haha: thanks to the met of course!! 

Thanks pink, how are you doing?

Samie thanks.... That makes me 2 DPO ooh exciting!! 

Honey how you feeling?
X x x


----------



## kix11

Yey Betty!!! :happydance: my ov kits did that I never really got the hang of them but the lines would start off faint go really dark and then faint again.

Welsh that's brilliant news!! :thumbup: Hope your're feeling ok and would be lovely to hear a few updates from you. 

Welcome pinky, great to have more people join and fingers crossed you get your BFP quick! Your hubby sounds lovely, mine thought I had gone mad when I was talking about temps and ov kits and when we should :sex: he took no notice of me at all! ha! :haha:

Only one more day until 20 week scan for me :happydance:


----------



## Lollylou

Welshfairy thas AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Betty, the countdown begins!!! Just keep yourself busy the next 2 weeks and dont think about it! Hard not to but its the longest 2 weeks ever if you check up on every little twinge! So exciting tho!!!

My af seems to finally be away, now, lets see if I ovulate! :wacko:


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Thanks kix, good to know they have done what they should do!

Lolly I will try my best to just forget about it (yeah right:haha:) 
I hope you ovulate properly lolly, are you gonna use opk?

How is everyone else doing? 
X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty, the cooking is going well, rang hospital yesterday to get my results of my crp (infection marker) as you have to keep an eye on your own health in area :haha: She was really rude and as if it was a major inconvenience to spend 30 seconds looking for me. Spoke to consultant midwife I'd met with earlier in my pregnancy (she did my birth plan with me) and she was amazing as usual. I brought her up to speed and she doesn't think they need to induce me at 36wks providing all is well should be able to wait longer. She also said if I go another few wks there is no reason I couldn't still try for a water birth too. Really wish she could be at the birth. I'm still dealing with headaches 24/7 even waking me at night, hoping they will go away soon :) Can't believe you're in the 2ww how exciting :)
Lolly, glad af finally gone, now time to start having fun and let nature take it's course, really don't think it will be long before you get a bfp :)
Kix my hubby wouldn't have come anywhere near me if I had started talking temps, opks etc :haha: Waiting for your update tomorrow, enjoy the scan :)
Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Aww honey that's fab, that news couldn't be better! And if you get your water birth that would just be brilliant :thumbup: 

I know my first tww ever!! Madness! But super exciting! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Welshfairy wow! Excellent news! So pleased for you! :D Happy & healthy 9 months!

Betty, amazing news for you too....would be amazing if you got your bfp this month...

Pinky that is sweet- it's nice when they take an interest, I love it when my db does stuff like that.

Honey...I said you might go all the way! Fx you do and you can have your waterbirth!

Kix - enjoy your 20 week scan, can't wait to see the pics....

Good news all round today...I like it! xxx

xxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Welshfairy, Excellent news! So pleased for you! It such an amazing feeling :happydance:

Betty, amazing news for you too, fingers crossed for you :thumbup: looking forward to hearing those magical words i have my BFP coming from you 

Honey, hope you can have your waterbirth, i really want one of those and was a bit upset when the midwife said its first come first serve on the day sorry! :cry:

Kix - looking forward to seeing your pics of the scan

Loving all the Good news and positive vibes coming from the forum today

Hope everyone else is well

Rachael


----------



## hay246

Welsh thats great news congrats :happydance:

kix bet ur so excited make sure u post a pic :) 

rachael definitely positive vibes its really good.

lolly i think ull have ur bfp in no time and betty so good about the negative and u have ur tww :thumbup: fingers crossed for those :bfp: 

Honey hope u get to have ur water birth and that ur not in too much pain and uncomfortable! 

Pinky its lovely he wants to be involved, i didnt even try and talk to mine about that haha. i didnt understand them myself though to be honest and found it added more pressure so just didnt bother in the end.

Abbi i dont think its dragged past 20 weeks at all you know.

sorry if missed anyone, hope ur all ok :flower:

Hay x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty, 

I dunno if I'm gonna bother with opks I really dunno what to do. Obviously I want nothing more than to have a baby but I'm petrified of getting pregnant again, I just dunno how I'm going to be able to relax the next time. I might just see what happens I really dont know, I honestly couldn't go through that again.
We'll see, If i dont get a bfp by xmas I'll really start trying again with opks and stuff. Never know a couple of weeks from now you could be pregnant!!!!!!!

Lolly x


----------



## hay246

Lolly i found it added more pressure with the opks maybe just see how it goes and obviously keep track of ur ovulation days with a phone app or something? thats what i did, and then go from there?
like u said before, last time u kind of stopped trying and it happened :) whatever you decide i'm sure will be for the best! 
really hope its soon for you and that it all goes smoothly :flower:

Hay x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Rachael to be honest I don't think they have that many ppl having water births so I think you'll get the pool if that's what you want :)
Lolly I probably wouldn't bother with temping or opks etc as it's too much pressure on you, you've had enough to deal with recently. You know you can get pregnant and it will happen when it's meant to. Take it easy :) :hugs:
Went out to one or 2 shops today, nothing strenuous, got a few xmas presents!! Now sat feet up again!


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Lolly i understand why ur scared of being pregnant again, my sister in law after trying over 12 months to get pregnant with her first fell pregnant quite quick the second time but unfortunatly resulted in a miscarriage at 12 weeks and had a really rough time with the d and c etc :cry: she then fell pregnant around 4 months later and was really really worried about having another miscarriage. The baby was healthy and happy apart from he was born with a cleft lip and they have no explanation for it, he is such a beauitful little cheeky boy and it has made no difference to him as it was very minor and only on his lip not his palette. it has really messed with her head and with the miscarriage before that it has taken her nearly 2 years to decide to try for another and she has just found out she is pregnant again as she is desperate for a girl. She has had real bad sickness for the whole of the other 2 pregnancies and this one is heading the same way. She is now stressing herself out with this baby having a cleft lip but they have told her she has as much chance of it happening as anyone else just coz she has had one baby doesnt mean she gonna have another. She now has in her head the baby could be born with downs so has had all the tests for that so she is very distressed at the minute and we are all going through this with her. So lolly i understand why its scary to be pregnant again.
Sorry for the essay girl :blush:

Honey i really hope i get the water birth we are supposed to be going on a tour of the labour ward and birthing rooms either this sunday or next so that should make things a little more real.

Rachael


----------



## Abbi808

Oh no Hay I meant that the first 20 weeks went fast but now everything seems to have slowed right down, is it still going fast for you? 

Lolly I agree, take the pressure off and leave opks for a while. Just try and stay positive I know how scary the first 12 weeks are and next time will be even harder for you but there is no reason you shouldn't be able to have a healthy pregnancy so just try your best not to stress. 

I haven't even thought about Christmas Honey, think I will wait until I finish work at the end of October! I CANNOT wait until then...

Rachael - I would really like to try a water birth too. My hospital only has one pool though so I doubt I will get one. :( Have you started drinking raspberry leaf tea? I hear it is great for the second stage of labour. I think I will start at 32 weeks. 

xxxx


----------



## kix11

Thanks for the good wishes everyone keep getting butterflies thinking about the scan tomorrow! Will post a pic! 

Honey well done for getting xmas prezzies! I daren't even think about it until December! 

Abbie how long are you having off work before the baby is due? I can't decide when to finish yet. What about you Hay? 

Betty good luck with the tww!! It's so long to wait I remember it dragging and feeling like months - so made up for you that you have a tww though that's the main thing!!! :hugs:

Lolly I bet your :bfp: will be here in no time x


----------



## Abbi808

Kix I am having about 7/8 weeks off beforehand. It's easier for me as I am temping, I won't be going back there after maternity leave so I can leave whenever. By the end of October I will have worked enough weeks to qualify for maternity allowance so that is the perfect time for me. With the move and everything I just want time to settle in and I have to drive on the motorway to get to work which I don't fancy doing at 32+ weeks! ;) I think it just depends on the job, if you can go close to term that's great as you will have longer when your lo is here! 

xxxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Congrats on your bfp welshfairy - wonderful news! A healthy and happy 9 months xx

Yay for ovulation Betty! Enjoy your 2ww :)

Good luck lolly, I hope your body treats you well and your cycles stay regular for ttc!

All the pregnant ladies - enjoy what you have left!! Thomas is 18 days old now and pregnancy seems a million years ago! Hope you get waterbirths, honestly can't imagine what it would have been like out of water! Xx


----------



## hay246

yeah its still going quick for me Abbi :D

Kix i am not going off until right at the end, id rather be in work and have more time with baby. so all being well be off from 23rd dec. due on 29th :) xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks kix, I'm going to try and relax (yeah right) and just wait and see I'm under no illusions that it will def happen! 

Gl with the scan can't wait for pics!! 

Jax thanks!! How are you doing is Thomas a good boy? 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

It's so lovely to read about how things are going for all you lovely ladies! 
Xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

A few pictures of Thomas!

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/jackiehayes100/2011-2.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/jackiehayes100/2011-1.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/jackiehayes100/2011-3.jpg

He is good most of the time! Got readmitted to hosp at 5 days old for light therapy for jaundice which was hard but were getting into a routine now I think xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Jax he's adorable :)


----------



## betty14

Oh my jax he is gorgeous! Well done you! 

I love love love his mr bump outfit.... Where is it from? 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

He's breathtakingly gorgeous! What a little heartbreaker!
Xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

It was a gift from a friend - think it's George at asda! 

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

o my gosh your baby is beautiful makes me really excited for mine to hurry up and arrive 

Rachael


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks for all being so nice :hugs:

Jax he is gorgeous you must be so proud! :flower:

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Course we're nice to you Lolly, cos you are nice :) How you feeling?
xx


----------



## pink23

beautiful pics jax xx


----------



## betty14

Lollylou said:


> Thanks for all being so nice :hugs:
> 
> Jax he is gorgeous you must be so proud! :flower:
> 
> Lolly x

Aww silly :hugs: of course we are nice... You are lovely to the rest of us!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey girls, Could be a false alarm but I'm having pains so waiting to see if they continue
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Oooooh Honey!!!!!!!!

How are you doing? Did the pains progress??

Lolly x


----------



## Abbi808

Love the pictures Jax - he is adorable!! 

Honey!! Keep us updated please! 

Feel sick again last night and today...it's horrible! :( 

xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey yes I'm going to hospital in the next half, have had a show and contractions are every 8 mins x


----------



## Lollylou

AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Wishing you the best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So excited for you!!!!! 


Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

oo honey soo excited let us know how u get on :happydance:
Good luck and hope all goes well 

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Aww honey, best of luck will be thinking of you! Update when you can! 

You get to meet you little man :happydance::happydance:

X x x


----------



## pink23

goodluck honey xxx


----------



## Samie18

Lovely pics Jax!

Good luck Honey he will be fine, He obviously wanted to meet you early =o)

xx


----------



## hay246

Jax he is absolutely gorgeous! :D

good luck honey ! xx


----------



## Abbi808

Good luck Honey!! xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Would you blinking believe it, my 4th child and my first ever false alarm :haha: The ctg was good he's happy in there, didn't pick up the pains I was having coz they're more round the back, but I think he's in a back to back position, i'm still having some pains not as regularly though prob coz I've been led on bed! They scanned and still enough fluid. New goal would be tuesday when I have growth scan and see consultant :) Sorry guys :(


----------



## Samie18

Ahhhhh never mind! Wont be long though =o)
x


----------



## Abbi808

Aw! I was all excited there for a minute. Well it's good news really, the longer he stays in the better! :D 

xx


----------



## kix11

20 week scan photos it was amazing!! Baby was doing somersaults! My placenta is covering the way out??? Hope it moves as will have to have a c section but other than that baby looks great so we are made up! Have to go back for another scan at 35 weeks to check on placenta. 

Oh and we are still team :yellow: really proud of myself for not looking! Weird to know the midwife knows and we don't ha ha!! Love guessing though its so exciting! 

xxx


----------



## Samie18

Ahhh liking the pics, your so good keeping it secret! Was the placenta completely covering the os? Majority move out of the way by delivery so hopefully you will be fine xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Kix the pics are fab :) hope placenta moves for you. Contractions are back 10 minutes apart and hurt more than last night :( Ain't going in till they're 5 mins apart x


----------



## betty14

Aww kix amazing pics, especially love the middle one so clear! 
Hope the placenta plays ball! 

Honey, hope your ok, keep us updated :hugs: this likkle lad is def keeping you on your toes eh! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

hope your ok honey xx
i love scan pics. Cant wait when I can get that bfp then see beanie xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Honey, I hope you're feeling ok.

Kix, your scans are amazing, I don't know if I could manage to not ask the gender, I'm so darn impatient. Hoping the placenta sorts itself out for you.

Well lovely ladies, I hope you're all good and having a fabulous Friday evening!
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Ahh Honey keep us updated, hope hes not playing games again xx


----------



## Lollylou

Wow Kix those pics are amazing! :happydance::happydance:

Honey, defo keeping you on your toes! Hope your ok :hugs: 

Lolly x


----------



## Abbi808

Love the pics Kix, they are fab! Don't worry about the placenta. A lot move, my friend had the same thing and hers moved. You get an extra scan too which is a bonus! 

Keep us updated honey- your lo is being quite mischievous ;) xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi girls, now been doing these contractions on and off 36hrs, first 2 labours were 11hrs and 8hrs! They have been every 10 mins for hours now and I'm struggling with the pain now so have called hospital that I need drugs! Gas and air should do me, I'm intending to deliver by lunchtime, whether I have to bounce on balls or run flights of stairs :haha: Will update asap xx


----------



## pink23

goodluck honey xx hope you get some pain relief x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!!!!

Honey hopefully baby will be with you soon! :flower: 

Anyone any nice plans for the weekend? Mines is just a quiet one, my days off are Friday & Sat so this is like my Sunday lol. I'm doing 2 classes at the gym this morning, food shopping, then housework and tv. OH is away to the Scotland game today so I have peace all day :happydance: hahahaha!


Lolly x


----------



## pink23

im at work at 2-10 but it will go quick. Then the same tomorrow. only 6 shifts including this weekend left and its holiday time. i cant wait. Lo is asleep so catching up on the tidying and waiting for my new phone yey xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

oo kix ur pics are fab, i think i mite know what it is but ill keep it quiet till the little one arrives and see if i was rite :haha:

Honey good luck hope u get some pain relief and keep us updated with everything.

i was at a friends 21st party last nite and it was a late one so very tired today and a very painful back :cry: so its a chill day today, my husband is busy building the furniture so hopefully can start washing all babys stuff and getting sorted for her arrival :thumbup:

Hope everyone is good 

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Aww honey, I hope you have met your little man by now.... Or at least got some gas and air! Your doing fab!!

No plans here just a quiet one as had a couple of manic weekends so just chilling! Prob go for a stroll along the beach in the eve! 

I have been making dribble bandana bibs, they are awesome... Do ya wanna see pics? I'm hoping to sell them to put towards my part 1 exam :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

OMG how bloody embarassing, I'm back home again. Soon as we get there the pains bloody stop. Did have an internal examination and my cervix is very very slightly open but not anywhere near open and in labour :( She did spend ages telling us how at risk baby still is as I'm still only 34 wks so hubby is bit worried, registrar wanted to keep me in till evening then see, consultant came and let me home :) She did say I'm at very high risk of blood clots so I do now have incredibly sexy stockings :haha: I'm now determined to try to keep him in there till 36wks either that or I'll stay home till I'm unable to walk and hubby has to carry me to car :haha: Betty I've bought an original bib like that an organic one cost me fortune, I'll be very happy to buy some from you xx


----------



## betty14

Aww honey, that's not good, but good that you get to cook him a little longer! 

I'll post some pics if the bibs then! ATM I only have one boy style made up which is skull and crossbones but I also have some spotty fabric and I'll buy some more boy stuff in if I can sell them! I know the original ones are like 7 for one right? Blooming expensive!! 

So honey lemme know what sorta things you like for boys and I'll see what I can grab!! 

X x x


----------



## dawnky1983

So, I have been lurking for almost a month now on this site (and this thread!) and feel I should finally creep out into the open - Hello ladies! My story is as follows...Been on various types of hormonal contraception since I was 18 (10 yrs now), most recently cerazette for about 4-5 years with no sign of :witch:. DH and I have been married 4 years now and felt it may be time to start a family so I stopped taking a month ago and went on the net to look up what to expect (mainly about return of :witch:) and that's how I found you guys! I have really enjoyed reading this thread and getting to know you all a little bit and am looking forward to getting to join in the conversations if that's ok?:blush:


----------



## Samie18

Welcome dawnky! You more that welcome to join in its nice having newbies!


----------



## betty14

Welcome dawnky! :flower:

Join away! The more the merrier! 

You prob know all there is to know about most of us but if ya have any q's fire away!! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

well ladies here they are.... let me know what you think.... i took a pic of them all together so as not to flood the page with pics.... 



i have bigger pics of them individualy so if you wanna see any closer lemme know :)

i love them :cloud9:

hope you like them :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## dawnky1983

Well so far I have learned more than I ever imagined I would need to know about TTC! All these folk that do it by accident and there are so many who struggle and are desperate for a LO! It's not fair at all...


----------



## Lollylou

Betty I love the one 3rd from the left with the pastel colours, very pretty material! Get selling them & get this part 1 done so you can qualify!! :haha:

Dawnky Welcome to the thread :flower: with any luck you'll be one of the quick ones to get your bfp, its the majority of people are :hugs:

Back to work for me in the morning, why does time off go so quick!!!!!!! Another fun filled week ahead lol, Bring it on! 


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Thanks lolly, I have put sequins on that one too to make it Girly as it's for my friends little girl! 

I am desperate to get part 1 done it's taking ages :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Welcome Dawnky :) Good luck on your journey. 
Betty I love them, Some pastel blue material would be great, or a scottish redish tartan as well, I would buy like that :)


----------



## betty14

Ok honey that's cool I'll see what I can lay my hands on!! X x


----------



## pink23

i love sewing betty calebs got some bibs i made for him. They are very handy as he dibbles alot.
Hi dawnky xx
1 shift down 5 to go lo xx


----------



## Abbi808

Welcome Dawnky!! Nice to have new people on the thread. Hope you get your bfp soon. Are you planning on trying any particular methods?

Aw Betty they are lovely...I like the gingham type one in pink! I am awful at sewing! ;)

xxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

welcome dawnky hope to see you joining the conversations all the girls are lovely to get on with :flower:

OO betty they look really good :thumbup:

We finally have our babys nursery finished with furniture its better than i expected it to look :happydance:

My bump has dropped quite alot over the last day is this normal at this stage does anyone know? im still gettin alot of movement such as rolls and the odd kick and hiccups but i cant believe how low my bump has gone :shrug:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Thanks Rachael and Abbie, let me know if you want any, I can post them to you! 

I'm asking 3.50 each or 3 for 10, plus postage which I think will be about a pound depending where you live :)

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Well I was in slow labour after all. Went back in this morning at 1.45am teary and asking for gas and air and she said that as no contractions could be detected on the ctg she can't give me drigs as it doesn't appear I'm in labour. The doctor came and checked me and I was 5cm dilated so at 2.50am I was given my gas and air tube which I was very very happy about :haha: Oliver James was born at 34+3wks at 4.15am weighing 5lb 2 1/2 oz. Normal delivery after my c section, tiny tear coz he came so quickly, no other drugs but kinda regretted not asking for pethidine as I was way too aware of the bits after he was born!!! He should be home in bout 2 days, am going back and forth to feed him every 3hrs so he can come home asap. xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Oliver arrives sep 4th 2011 029.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## betty14

Awww honey!! He is adorable!!! So so handsome love his name!

Well done you and massive congratulations!!! 

He is a good size considering how early he is too :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Ahhh Honey he is gorgeous and what a good weight for 34 weeks and coming home even better!!! 

I cant wait to meet my likkle bubba its so exciting! We finished painting the room this weekend so apart from one cot bit we are waiting for its done, i cant wait now =o)

I have 2 weeks annual leave now then only 3 weeks left at work then mat leave wahoooooo!
x


----------



## Lollylou

Aw honey this has made my day honestly! Massive congratulations! 

Lolly xxxxxxxx


----------



## annanouska

evening ladies-another lurker here! been reading through the post pretty much start to finsh over the past 2 months since i had my last cerazette! really funny as i feel like i know you all yet we have never spoken. ive felt the highs and lows of all your stories from the smooth sailing to the little angels. The pic of Oliver James was great and i want to wish you all the best with your beans and ttc for those not quite there. 

ive got pcos and obese so a long road for me i htink- had my last pill end of june and a 5 day period 5 weeks 5 days after. tried temping this chart and its up and down-think im annovulatory! im on metformin and still feeling quite down but i know it will take time for my body to reset- current plan is continue my met and my weight watchers and hope for best xxxx


----------



## betty14

Welcome Anna, as you already know I have PCOS and on met! I was obese but I have lost nearly 3 stone :happydance:

Massive pat on the back for reading all the posts!!! Are you ttc no 1? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Welcome Anna there are loads of positives on here so good vibes your way xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning! 


Welcome Anna :flower: I don't know how you have managed to read all the post on here it must take forever :flower: 

I'm gonna do a pregnancy test this week and see if I finally get a negative! Fingers crossed! 

Lolly x


----------



## Abbi808

Morning ladies...sleepy this morning and work later...not good! 8 weeks left to go and I can relax! :D

Aw Honey he is just amazing...I cannot wait for December to come so that I can meet my little man. He does look great for 34 weeks, can't believe it. Hope you get him home asap!

Welcome Anna, how long have you been on met for? Good luck ttc!

Well this week is our big move....I am at work every evening too and my db has to go away for two days for a work conference. I really have no idea how I am going to get through it. Can't wait for the next 3 weeks to pass, work schedule calms down and we should be all settled in. Roll on end of September! :D

xxxx


----------



## kix11

Congrats honey! Amazing news and beautiful name he us gorgeous! You have had a tough few weeks bet your thrilled he's here! 

Thanks for all the comments on the scan! I'm guessing boy what did you think Rach? Love the guessing! 

Welcome dawnky and Anna lovely to have new ladies join! 

We are going to santorini in the morning so excited!! 1 week in the sun and a family wedding. 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly I have all fingers and toes crossed that you get that negative and then you can try again!!! 

Abbie just take it one day at a time, rest when you need to and block the stress out!!! Moving is stressful enough let alone being 6 mths pg!! 

Kix you lucky thing, I Sooooo need a holiday it's untrue!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I thought boy too kix will be interesting to see! Id love to go to santorini that was the plan for these 2 weeks I have off now but didn't think in a million years I'd be 30 weeks pregnant! We will just have to take the bump next year. Have a fab time x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

kix i your having a think boy :thumbup: looking forward to seeing if im right lol

Honey cant believe u have had him congratulations and well done :happydance::happydance: cant believe that mine could look just like that him at this moment in time coz we were due the same day. Thats a very good weight and he looks incrediably healthy :happydance::happydance:

Rachael


----------



## kix11

Thanks Betty and Samie very excited been to busy looking forward to scan to think about hols til now! 

Samie forgot to answer your question last week about my placenta - it is totally covering but is also attached at the top she said so good chance it will move up. Does that sound right? 

Good luck with the move Abbie and Betty love the bibs!!

Xx


----------



## kix11

Rach i reckon too!! Will wait and see exciting!! Xx


----------



## Samie18

Most do move, the upper segment of the uterus starts developing at about 24 weeks so as it goes upwards the placenta pulls up too. I think about 90% move. If its complete placenta previa you will be at higher risk of having bleeds though as thats the main sign of it.


----------



## Lollylou

Betty, How are you feeling? What dpo you reckon you are?

lolly x


----------



## hay246

hi guys! 

just looked thru all the posts since i last wrote, been busy busy! 

welcome to the newbies :flower: :D 

lolly hope u get that negative this week :)

HONEY MASSIVE CONGRATS he is absolutely gorgeous! and he looks lovely and healthy and a great weight too, bet ur over the moon and cant wait to take him home! 
makes it even more exciting knowing that will be me in december i just cannot wait!

kix your scan pics are fab, so clear! counting down the weeks til our 4d. 5 weeks thurs lol :happydance:

hope ur well betty and i love the dribble bandanas you have done, so cute!

i have been suffering really bad with back pain its a killer on the one side i feel like a granny when i get up and walk sometimes :( 

good luck with the move abbi!

i just had a relaxing weekend watching saturday night tv, my favourite thing! :D :haha:

sorry if i missed u, hope everyone else is doing good! 

Hay x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Massive congrats honey! What a stunner :) xx


----------



## betty14

Lollylou said:


> Betty, How are you feeling? What dpo you reckon you are?
> 
> lolly x

ummm i think 6 DPO today, the only thing im feeling is my (.)(.) are hurting sooooooooo bad but surely this is too early for it to be a 'symptom' its not unusual to get sore boobs but usually its my nips and not the whole boob :haha: but i am trying not to think..... hmmmm maybe because i dont wanna get my hopes up at all!!

i went marerial shopping today :happydance: i got some fabric for the dribble bandanas.... 

honey i thought this blue one was adorable and hope you like it too! and i got a unisex version too so if the ladies who dont know gender want any i havent left you out :thumbup:


please do let me know if you want any ladies :flower:

i also got some bits to make my friend a taggy comforter for her :yellow: baby :happydance:

hay i hope the backache goes away soon :hugs:

hope i didnt miss anyone!! 

x x x


----------



## pink23

ive got the blue fabric too betty. think my friend wants a blanket with what I have left. Theres lots for girls but not alot for boys fabric. I made some hungry caterpilar cushion covers withe the tags on.
Hope everyone is well. I only have 4 shift left then i have 2 weekends of work yey cant wait. im working sat-tue but only 26 hours so not to bad. 
Docs tomorrow at 3.30. im 25 days late now . i download an app for my new iphone. oh is jeous because its the new one, its white and he cant upgrade till december xx


----------



## annanouska

evening ladies... 

glad to see you are all ok or soldiering on as it may be lol! ive been on met for a while but was on cerazette so only really 2 1/2 months since ive been off pill. i have lost 6 stone but still got a lot to go (super fattie here im afraid!). I am TTC number one±!

No idea what my body is doing but it is doing something as i get lots of pains and aches in the ovaries but no CM and no proper cycle yet-first and last period was 28 days ago! suppose it will take a while as i was on the pill 7 yrs and never bled once!! 

my plan of action is to try and establish a cycle be it 4 weeks 8 weeks whatever (wishful thinking) keep temping (blah they make no sense and are unreliable as i have issues sleeping!) and charting the CM. once i have some sort of rythm i was thinking of getting my bloods and another scan done to see how im doing-not had it checked in about 18 months and have lost a fair bit of weight since. might try the cbfm but il wait on my hormones first as i know its a bit unreliable with pcos.... 

sorry for rambling- i dont really have anyone to chat to- all my girlfriends are pregnant half of which didnt even plan it and apart from my hubby the family dont know as we dont want the pressure when it may never happen 
:wacko: 

thanks for listening and as for reading the posts....it was like an online soap story! has been good fun and yeah it took quite a while!! :coffee: 

x btw hope you dont mind me barging in lol :blush:


----------



## betty14

Aww pink yay! I wanted pink too but she said that they couldn't get it anymore :cry:

I wanted the White iPhone 4 but when I upgraded they Zak to ms they thought it would be an urban myth as they had designed so may prototypes but didn't have the White glass right :haha: so needless to say I have the black one but I still live it and it's in a case anyhow!!! 

Anna, first of all well done on the weightless that's a massive achievement!!! How long has that taken you and how are you doing it? I have lost almost 3 in a year doing slimming world :thumbup: 

I love the analergy (sp) of it being an online soap opera :haha: 

Of course your not barging in your welcome to join the soap :haha:

X x x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Awww Honeybear - he's amazing, totally gorgeous!

Hi girls, hope you're all good. I've been getting ready for the new school year, I much prefer being on holiday, but teaching is a great job, nobody ever sees all the work that goes on behind the scenes - I'm like a swan, all graceful and in control from what you see, but underneath my feet are paddling like mad!!! Xx


----------



## dawnky1983

Hello again ladies!thanks for all the welcomes I feel very much at home already!Abbi I'm not trying anything specific,just finished first AF since coming off pill and am trying to temp to check everything is working as it should but to be honest don't really get it!hehe!keep waking up in the middle of the night thinking it's time to get up and shoving a thermometer in my mouth,before realising I've only been asleep half an hour...:dohh:


----------



## Lollylou

Morning! 

Anna, well done thats really great you have lost 6 stone! Well done!

Betty, For some strange reason I started reading the thread from the start last night just like the first 40 pages, God, we were so full of hope! Its so funny reading it! I was going on about going to Egypt lol & how I better get my BFP by xmas lol! Its mad that we have been on this thread since June 2010!!!!!!!! Now I'm wondering if i'll get my BFP by this xmas!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone is ok. 


Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Dawnky, where about in Scotland are you?

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Lolly I know it's mad eh! I guess everyone starts out hopeful! Soooo much has happened since the beiginning!! I blooming hope We have our bfps by Xmas I think it's only fair :haha:

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Wow, loads of posts since yesterday! Busy busy ladies...

haha! Anna! I think the same thing. I was thinking the other day that if we all met up, it would be like meeting characters from a book! So funny! Well done for losing all that weight!! Amazing! Have you thought about trying agnus castus? I used it the month I got my bfp as my cycles were really long/irregular after cerazette. My cycle that month was much shorter!

Pinky - good luck with the new school year. Love your swan analogy...very clever!

Betty-I had no symptoms at all when I got my bfp. I got a stomach bug at around 8dpo so I couldn't carry on temping to see if my temps remained high. Once the bug had gone at 10dpo I just thought 'what the hell' and it was there! I couldn't believe it. Db was out too so I had to sit there for ages all excited and then when he came home he was on the phone!! I thought I was going to explode waiting for him to end the phone call! ;)

Aw dawn, that made me laugh! I was like that, stressing if I had to go to the loo in the night incase it messed with my temps. I used fertility friend when temping and found it to be so helpful. Have a look it might help you out too!

Lolly I hope you have your bfp by the Xmas too! You and Betty both!! :D 

25 week midwife app went well - no problems and lo's heartbeat is great. Booked my antenatal classes too. DB thought it would be a good idea to have them all on one day on a Saturday - I am not so sure if 6 hours with 15 other heavily pregnant women will be the best day out I have ever had but at least it saves us driving there 3 weeks in a row ;) It's not until November 12th though so a while to go yet! 

xxxx


----------



## hay246

i love the teddy fabric betty so cute :) and thanks, back ache still ongoing think its just going to get worse due to the loosening of ligaments etc, feel like a right granny at times! lovely! lol

definitely hope u and betty have ur bfp's by xmas lolly or very close to it anyway. :flower:

glad ur apptment went well abbi, my friend has her first antenatal on saturday at 29 weeks think she is. got my 25 wk apptment next tuesday, did they measure you??

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone, won't address every single one of you by name as brain not very functional yet :haha:
Welcome to any newbies I've not said hello to, although I think I may have already said hi other day.
Thanks everyone for your comments about our little man. He was doing fantastically well for the first 24hrs, had all monitors and drips and phototherapy removed and went from incubator into a normal cot. Yesterday morning he began being slow to breastfeed and so his blood sugars were dropping so unfortunately he is now having my expressed breast milk thru a nasal tube and has has to have one or two formala milk as I was so tired and hadn't drunk or eaten enough to express sufficient amounts :( Every breast milk feed he has he's fine, every one of their milks he throws up!!! I'm now planning to spend more time at home, eating, drinking and resting so I can express better, hoping he should still be home hopefully maybe by weekend or beginning of next week. Was an emotional wreck yesterday but realise we're still very lucky that he is as well as he is, just felt very disappointed yesterday that's all. Anyway have expressed some for his 12 o clock feed so back off to the hospital. 
Betty, I'll have 2 blue and 1 of the unisex pls, :haha: email me your account details and I will transfer however much money you want tomorrow 
xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Aw Honey...that is horrible for you. At least he is healthy though so you have to think positive. Fingers crossed he is home with you by the weekend and this is all long forgotten! :D

Hay she didn't no...she said that it is more accurate to start doing that from the 28 week appointment but she did say that my uterus position was correct so growth-wise everything seemed normal. I will be 34 weeks when I have mine so hoping he does make an early appearance otherwise I won't be prepared at all! ;)

xx


----------



## betty14

thanks abbie, i have lots of things happening that are not usual but i really really dont want to think that they are 'symptoms' because if im honest im not too hopeful today, dunno why!! and also i keep saying to myself its way too early too!!

honey sorry to hear that, well dont to you for going back and forth to feed him, you really are a fab mummy :flower: i am thinking of you and hope that he is home soon!! he sure is a sight for sore eyes!!

do you have paypal? i could give you my paypal details and you can send the money that way? if not ill email my bank details to you! 

thanks for all the comments on the fabrics, please do say if you want any ladies, i can have them ready pretty quick :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## hay246

how much did u say they were again betty? 

aww honey hope hes home with u soon :) and hope u r doing ok xx


----------



## betty14

Hay i am asking 3.50 each or 3 for 10 and I think it will be around a pound for postage :) 

X x


----------



## hay246

i really love the unisex bear one, do u have any other unisex ones? xx


----------



## annanouska

hey all-what the deuce is with the weather! like bloomin winter-i happen to like winter tho lol! just want to snuggle up with DH but hes working away :-( think ive missed the ship this month if it came in anyway lol! no idea what is going on with my body-was all weird until the first AF with false PG symptoms ow i just keep getting achey ovaries like OV pains every now any then- maybe im waking up form hormonal hibernation lol :happydance: 

Betty-your sewing is cool! i got a machine for christmas and ive got some great baby patterns but im not much good at it lol 

honey-you get plenty of rest now, i kno its rubbish to be seperated but atleast u can get a bit of recovery and rest time. 

as for the bfps before crimbo....wouldnt that be great? i cant say im optamistic- im already discussing adoption and IVF as my only possible options :happydance: i know theres lots of help out there for pcos people but need to shift more weight!! taken me 18 months to loose the 6 but i still weigh 19 st :-( although im young (25) and healthy and fit ) i walk 2/3 miles a day the pcos makes it hard and i cnat get clomid help until im slimmer :dohh::dohh: 

How are all of your hubbies or partners finding the journey (or found it for those already expecting?) my DH is 38 end of sep. he has no children either so both trying for first. initially he went htrough lots of worry he was 'too old' but he feels better now about things. ive tried replacing his cups of tea with decaf to help and when i finally work out my body i will get hin on vitamins as well :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## pink23

hi all.
Well the docs was pretty useless to be honest. said to test again next week and if still nothing just to keep a diary oh well. He did say it was odd that i had 2 cycles and this one was missing.
Just downloaded period tracker so i can see how late I am and when im due on next roughly. i will keep dtd and try not to worry.
Honey hope you get lo home soon, its horribe leaving without them xx
betty & lolly hope you get your bfps before xmas xx


----------



## Samie18

Well had a growth scan today to check bump and placenta are ok as i'm at risk of Pre eclampsia and luckily everything is fine =o)
Baby is measuring right for date and is apx 3lbs and the placental flow is normal and the liquor is normal. Plan is to have another scan at 36 weeks and if all is well thats it! 

Glad to see so much going on on here and i agree on the soap opera comment, it would make a good book too lol

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie pleased the scan went well, nice size :) Oliver was huge for his gestation!! :haha:
Betty, think Col has paypal but can't remember the details cos we used it years ago for ebay but havn't used it since, if it's ok email the bank details and I'll directly transfer in the morning :thumbup:
Thanks for the good wishes everyone Oliver has been doing really well today :)


----------



## Lollylou

Evening! 

Honey good to hear from you, so happy for you! Sound like your doing great!

Pink, its frustrating isn't it when af just vanishes! hope it turns up soon or that BFP! 

Anna, The weather is horrible lol! My husband has been amazing through all of this, 16 cycles of me moaning, endless opks, constant pregnancy tests, MANY trips to doctors, crying, miscarriage the lot! He has been so supportive and even although things have not worked out the way we would have wished it has actually brought us closer together! 

Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Missed your post there Sammie:flower: glad everything ok :happydance:

Lolly x


----------



## dawnky1983

Goodness me, every time I come on to catch up on this thread there are heaps of comments to read! (I love it though...!) Hey Lolly I'm in sunny Aberdeen and I can assure you the weather is pretty pants here too! Just waiting for the snow(!) am gonna have to invest in some wellies for this winter if it looks like it's going to be as bad as last year! Hope not though... 

Betty I do like a bit of crafting so I'm very impressed with your little bib-things! Very cute, and let's face it if you're planning for a wee one extra pennies are very good news!

Anna I am also on the weight loss journey, what a pain in the bum it is - I hate counting calories and having to look at the fat content of everything! I have lost 3 stone in 6 months which I am massively chuffed about but still a fair way to go in an ideal world:winkwink:

Hope everyone is well!:flower:


----------



## betty14

Oh my gosh busy busy.... I'll do my best to answer all but if I forget nudge me lol! Hay if you go back and look at the pic I have the pastel spotty bib which is unisex... Other than that nothing else ATM but I'll be going material shoppin again this weekend or next as I have more likkle dresses to make for a friend :) 

I have said it before but I love love love my sewing machine! I made a taggie for my friend.... Ill post a pic when I'm on the comp tomorrow, I'll be making them too for sale! 

My oh has also been amazing and I know through little things that he really wants a baby as much as me but he strong for me because of all the rubbish we have been through!! 

Honey I'll have a hunt for your email address I think I still have it..... 

Samie glad all is going well and 3 lbs is good for 30 wks right? 

Hope I did t miss anyone!! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

I emailed you honey :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## pink23

betty all your talking about sewing i wanted to make something so made a hoody. i cant believe it actually looks like one. going to personalise it later and will post pic with lo in it xx
 



Attached Files:







07092011735.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5









07092011736.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## betty14

Wow pink that's amazing! What sizes is the pattern for? 

X x x


----------



## pink23

i just used one of calebs t-shirts for front and back template and then used a long sleeve top to do sleeves and did the same for the hood. I hate doing sleeves as I always mess up. I try on look online but never find one i like so find clothes are the best if you want to get a rough idea. this one is 18-24 months i thik x


----------



## Honeybear1976

All done Betty :)
Hope everyone is well today? I've been getting every 2hrs in the night to express milk for Oliver so think it's going to catch up with me soon!! As long as we can avoid any tube feeds for 48hrs he'll be able to come home. He took his whole feed by bottle this morning so fingers crossed. Walked into town from the hospital yesterday afternoon for a stroll intending to go get a nursing bra, ended up buying lots of other things instead and was lugging heavy bags all round town and boy was I sorry could barely walk :haha: I had been feeling so well you almost forget you've just given birth but I sure remembered yesterday :haha::haha: Doctors will be doing their rounds again this morning and I'm really hoping they will give us an idea of when he'll be home.
xx


----------



## hay246

pink hoodie is great :thumbup:

ill have a look at the other ones betty and let you know. 

samie glad everything is ok :D

cant remem name of who asked about partners, but my bf is so excited he cant wait to be a daddy :) its lovely that he can now feel the movements too :D 

honey im glad you and oliver are doing well, and i hope he is home with you asap, and make sure u dont go on any shoppping sprees and rest lol :flower:

x


----------



## betty14

i just emailed you honey :) im so very grateful your having some you will love them im sure!! and im loving your avatar :cloud9:

hay thats cool, let me know, also ill have a root through my material and let you know if i have any other unisex materials, i know i have one with cute frogs on if thats your thing :haha:

so ladies here is the taggie, this is fro my friend on team :yellow: but i plan to make more for selling and also gender specifics ie pink and blue!


oops sorry its the wrong way round!!

let me know what you all think!!

x x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

wow lots of posts to read, welcome to all the newbies if i havent already said hi :flower:

Loving what you ladies are making wish i had a creative streak in me :haha:

Honey glad Oliver is doing well and hope you can bring him home soon cant believe what a little cutie he is :happydance:

My husband is so excited about the arrival of our little one and has spent the last few weeks getting our nursery ready heres some pics of it upto now still got a few bits left to do it :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







lilys room2.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5









lilys room3.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5









lilys room4.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5









lilys room5.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4









lilys room.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Forgot to say Betty loving the taggie its lovely

Rachael


----------



## Samie18

Ahh the room looks lovely!
Ours is all painted and papered but when we received the cot the base was cracked so were waiting for a new bit to come, its really frustrating because i wanted it finished =o(

Yeah Betty 3lbs is average weight for gestation so its normal =o)

Loving the side pic Honey Your little man looks very sleepy and cute.


----------



## hay246

room looks lovely :)

will deffo let you know, even if i wait a month or so and have them off u that would be ok wouldnt it? :flower: thanks

love the taggie too ! 
x


----------



## betty14

Rach that nursery is beautiful love love love the butterfly!! Thanks about the taggie too, I got some bits to make a Girly pink one today :thumbup:

Hay of course let me know when your ready! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Rachel the room is lovely! So exciting u are goons mee her soon! How you feeling?

Lolly x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

im starting to get scared, but im nervous and excited it really is mixed emotions, cant wait.
im excited to hear when you and betty get that BFP :happydance::happydance: and i will def not be leaving this chat if thats ok i want to keep up to date with all you ladies :flower:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Rach I think I speak for everyone when I say we don't want ya to go! I feel lime we have journeyed together! 

I hope me and lolly can be bump buddies! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

the room is great-looks a similar size to our would be nursery so nice to know how things would fit. the hoodie is also great and betty i love the taggy thingy! hope you are all keeping well and cheery on your journey-sorry that i cant remember this after reading htrough everything but is it noromal to have your AF go MIA after cerazette. i had that one bleed and now im absent of anything! no bfp no cm no af no nothing lol 

oh well ! xx


----------



## betty14

Anna yes it's perfectly normal for things to take a while to 'settle' down!! 

Hope your feeling ok!! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

well guess what af decided to turn up today so last cycle was 49 days. Ive got an app for iPhone so it says based on last cycles average is 37 days. Its helpful to see when expected ov is,
think i might get some opks in the future but because its holiday this month we're just going to dtd when we can and hope for the best. I done want to use opks yet.
Love the nursery pics rachel. don't know what we'll do next time as caleb will be sharing the room so probably just the cot and extra things will go in his room
Im glad I've got some where to talk about these crazy cycles and you all understand xx


----------



## hay246

Betty it will no doubt be end of this month if that's ok?? If u could get hold of some other unisex that would be great so could have 3 diff ones, or even hav 2 cream bear ones and then 1 other one. 

Thanks :thumbup:
Hay x


----------



## betty14

Pink glad she turned up for you, it's so frustrating tho eh! 

Hay that's fine.... I'll have a look what I've got and post some possibles or I'll look when I got to the material shop to see what others they have! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Rachel, excuse the typing on my last post lol it was just as a pupil was getting into my car and I was rushing to send it hahaha! Of course we dont mind you staying, we have all been on this journey together you cant leave until me and betty have gave birth AT LEAST :haha::haha:

Pink........ At least af has shown up now & you can get on it again when she buggers off, hope its not too bad for you :hugs:

Betty, omg lol we have to be bump buddies! After all this it'd be rude not to!
So mrs, you any further ahead with the studying?? when you thinking you'll sit the first exam?

Honey, hope your enjoying your time with the little one!

Anna, its very normal for af to MIA! mines still does after nearly 17 months!!!

Right, sorry if I forgot anyone I'm rushing again beofre I settle down to do paperwork oh the joys!!!!!!!



Lolly x x x x


----------



## dawnky1983

Rachael your room looks lovely - just waiting for the little one to finish it off! I have joined fertility friend to see if it can make any sense of my temps, we shall wait and see..! Had a cracker of a day at work today, topped off by a wasp deciding to crawl up my shoulder, and give me a heart attack, while almost deafening the poor elderly man I was in the middle of speaking to - ah well! x:dohh:


----------



## WelshFairy

Hi ladies,
Well I went doctors they confirmed on friday I am pregnant about 6 weeks.
I am feeling sick as a pig and my boobs are really sore!
But I know it'll all be worth while in the end.
Just getting used to the idea that thes a baby growing inside of me. Weirdest feeling ever!
Thanks for all the messages :)

I'm sending the baby dust to you all :) xxx


----------



## pink23

congrats welchfairy xx


----------



## betty14

Lolly I totally agree would be so rude not to after all this :winkwink:


Massive congrats again welsh!! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

quiet in here today ladies :cry:

honey i posted your bibs out this morn so you should get them tomorrow or sat :thumbup:

hope everyone is ok!!

x x xx


----------



## annanouska

evening betty-goodness me you did your bibs quickly! im ok feeling down in the dumps about all this ttc thing. still no sign of a regular body cycle and just feeling very fed up about the whole PCOS thing. really should stop googling:nope:! 

there are lots of positive stories about people with pcos who have managed it but i dunno....must be the weather!:wacko: sorry for the moan. 

hope all the other ladies are well-congrats to welshfairy-cant rember if i put that yday!:dohh: x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone, yes it is quiet. Oliver had a breastfeed earlier and was very alert and he has been promoted to the growing room which is the room they go in before going home. I am soooooooooo sooooooooooo happy :) :yipee::yipee:

Betty I'm really looking forward to receiving the bibs, you needn't have rushed to get them done that quickly. When he wears them once he's home I'll be sure to post pics.  Here is a photo of Oliver from this evening :)
 



Attached Files:







Oliver arrives sep 4th 2011 034.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna :hugs: I know exactly How your feeling today I have been there Sooooo many times! Trust me it's normal! how are you going on the met? I have no idea if it's regulating me yet but I did ov for the first time in 16 mths so that's something eh!! 

Ah the bibs are so lovely to make I just start and can't stop :haha: I have made about 10 this week lol!

X x x


----------



## betty14

Aww honey we posted at the same time!! 

I didn't rush it's cool, I wanted you to have them ASAP :)

Aww yay for the growing room well done!! That's fab news! better than fab!!! Hopefully he will be home soon!! :dance::dance: 

I love to see pics of him wearing them :) 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Ahh he really is gorgeous and has so much lovely hair! oooh I'm so excited for my little girl to get here! Annanouska I know its easy for me to say because I'm not going through what you are but try keep positive so many women with pcos go on to have a baby and I'm sure you will be one of them soon positive vibes your way xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

Aw honey he's adorable! Great news thing are moving on & he'll be home soon!!!

I was at docs today and got blood taken for hcg level, have to phone up next week for results and if still there I've to go to hospital for scan and possible d&c GREAT!!!!!!!!! 

Never mind, it might not be that at all, it might hopefully come back negative & then we'll finally back to the beginning & can try again. 

So, to take my mind off things I've decided to start baking lol, I really want to be good ant making cakes! Just as long as I don't eat the all :haha:

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly hope it comes back neg, are you still getting pos hpt? 

If you want any recipes or tips jut shout I'm well known for my baking!! I make oh cakes and biscuits most weeks to take to work for him and the lads, they like them so much they moan to him if I dont make any for a couple of weeks :haha:

You have to sample them to make sure they are edible :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty my last one was still positive, who would have thought it would take this long to leave your body!

I don't know where to start with the baking lol any ideas? My dad has his birthday on 1st October so I'd like to take him some treats! I really want to be good at it as my family will think it's hysterical that I'm baking as in ever cook! I have grilled chicken with spinach every night for my tea lol I cannot cook but I so want to bake! It's just the whole measuring and timing that I get wrong!

Another quiet weekend for me, can't wait. Off today and tomorrow, going to see my granny later today and then just chilling out. Anyone have any plans for weekend? 

Lolly x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Congrats on ur BFP welsh :happydance:

Lolly sorry to hear that about possible D&C thats not good but hopefully you wont have to go through that.

Well i went for a midwife appointment and i was feeling a little swollen so i guess you know whats coming :cry: They took my blood pressure and usually its 120/60 yesterday it was 155/98 :cry::cry: they sent me straight to hospital to be monitored as they think i may possibly have pre eclampisa. They took some blood and did another urine sample as they have found protein init. They strapped me up to a monitior so listened to babys heartbeat for half an hour and had a button to press if i felt any movements all that was fine but blood pressure just isnt dropping :cry:
While i was on the monitor it dropped slightly to 140/96 and then dropped again a little later to 136/91 just enough to send me home so i didnt have to stay in. 
A community midwife is coming to the house tomorrow to check blood pressure and again on monday and then i have to go to the surestart to have it checked on thursday so they are closly monitioring it. 
iF i get any headaches or my hands and feet swell or stay swollen i am to go back to hospital. Had an odd day yesterday very surreal.
I have also been told to finish work so its my first day of maternity leave today :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is ok

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Aww sorry to hear that it must be so frustrating.... When do you get the bloods back? Will they scan befor a d&c? 

As for baking.... Later when I'm at the pc I'll email you a load of recipes all the easy ones! And I'll give you my likkle tips on them too :thumbup: baking is easy as long as you measure right :winkwink:

Quiet weekend here too, there is a town show on that we might pop to but other than that not much going on! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Aww rach we posted at the same time!

So sorry to hear your not good, but glad bubbs is ok! Try to relax put your feet up with the daytime telly and a cuppa!

If you get bored pop on here for a natter I'm always checking in on my phone :haha:

X x x


----------



## dawnky1983

Oh Rachael hope a bit of relaxing will sort you out a bit! Definitely lots of putting your feet up required I think and plenty :sleep: Not long to go now at least til you get to meet :baby:
Lolly baking is lots of fun but keep it simple to start with - some undeserved overconfidence on my part has led to several kitchen disasters :blush: but I'm sure Betty will keep you right!
Hope everyone is having a good day and looking forward to the weekend! x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Racheal, Really feel for you. My 3rd pregnancy I had severe early onset pre eclampsia which started much the same as your symptoms. Please take it easy, mine became very dangerous and Jack was born at 31+3. You are in a very good position that they are aware of it, you're 35 wks which is fab for the baby and no real issues at that gestation. Chances are they will induce you at some point, they couldn't do that for me as my bp was out of control by that point (230/140!!) My friend got it around same time as you and they managed to give her medication to reduce bp and she went full term :) If you have any questions feel free to pm me :hugs: You'll soon be cuddling your baby so all worth it :)
Lolly hope it all sorts itself out for you minus any intervention. :hugs: Good luck with the baking :)
Betty I'm sat staring out of the window waiting for the postman :haha:
xx


----------



## betty14

Lol honey let me know when he arrives :haha: can't wait to hear what you think!!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
They came Betty and they're lush :) I will take pics of him wearing one asap xx


----------



## betty14

Yay Soooo glad you like them :happydance::dance::happydance:

Can't wait to see pics of him in them :)

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

:thumbup: Thanks for ur replies ladies you have made me feel a bit better, im just worried which prob isnt going to help my bp go down. the baby is 3/5 engaged and im still having alot of kicks so they were happy with that. i suppose it all depends on tomorrow and if it has come down if it hasnt they mentioned about medication and im still waiting on results of my urine from the hospital they think i have a lot of white blood celss present due to maybe having an infection. 
They mentioned about getting me at least to 37 weeks would be fantastic, i have packed my hospital bag this morning just incase :thumbup:

Rachael


----------



## Samie18

Ahh Rachael try not to worry too much. If your bloods come back ok they will just keep monitoring your BP and maybe start Labetalol to reduce it if the BP stays elevated.

Just keep an eye on babys movements and be observant for Headaches and visual disturbances, pain at the top of your tum and swelling in hands ,feet and face. If you have these then ring the delivery unit.
xx


----------



## hay246

rachael hope the rest helps and bp goes down :) and ur little girl stays in there for a few more weeks at least, aww wont be long now, exciting! 

aw i'd love to do some baking too, my friends always making cakes i am just useless.. betty if you could email me the simple recipes and some tips if you don't mind that would be much appreciated hehe :)

look forward to seeing Oliver in his bandana bib, he is so cute, i love it when they have lots of hair! hope he is home for you soon as poss :flower:

I have a wedding reception tomorrow so looking forward to that, and of course my favourite saturday night tv, that may have to wait until Sunday now lol. :haha:

Hay x


----------



## betty14

Rach glad your feeling a bit better, easier said than done but do try to relax :hugs:

Hay of course I will email you some, pm your email address to ms and I'll get on it later!

Enjoy the wedding reception just sky plus the sat night tv :haha:

X x x


----------



## hay246

thanks betty you're a star :) just pm'd u now.
i dont have sky plus, only freeview so the sunday repeat it will have to be hehe!

x


----------



## betty14

No worries hay my pleasure :) 

Ah well still enjoy your rest in Sunday and remember there is always BBC iplayer, 4OD etc :thumbup:

X xx


----------



## Lollylou

rachael I hope your okay :hugs: Take it easy :flower:

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Quick question ladies.... Can you tell me if the soreness in your boobs was the same or different to the sore boobs before af when you got pregnant? Hope I worded that right :haha:

X x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty when i had it it was the same as before af. How are you feeling, what dpo are u?


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

well i am 10DPO today and am feeling ok, have some things that could be 'symptoms' but tbh i really dont want to get hopeful...

i usually get sore nips before af....... at the mo my bbs are not just sore they hurt actually my whole chest does!!! have been sleeping with my bra on :cry:

have had other stuff too but sure its all in my head :haha: i mean surely i wouldnt be lucky enough to catch the first egg outta the trap :haha::haha:

and i dont wanna start listing it all only to get af and look like a complete doofus:dohh::dohh:

i have emailed you and hay with the recipes :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## betty14

oh and also because this is the fisrt time i have oved i dunno if the symptoms are from that :shrug:

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Well I had no symptoms lol as I didnt even know I was pregnant! So you just never know, Everbody is totally different and you'll get symptoms that loads of others wont. You will not look like an idiot, its your first 2ww so obviously you will be excited! Just sit it out the next few days, I remember the month I was pregnant I done a test 16 dpo and it was negative then when af didn't arrive I done another at 20 something days and it was positive so you just never know!

Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!


Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

I had sore boobs from ovulation which lasted till about 20 weeks, but i always get sore boobs before af too.......


----------



## betty14

Thanks lolly, I don't plan on testing till next weekend, I'll be like 19-20Dpo by then... That's if af doesn't arrive in the meantime! 

Because I haven't had af for Nearly 10 weeks I have no idea when it's 'due' so I'm just going by DPO!

Thanks for understanding the ramblings of a crazy lady!! :haha::haha::

X x x


----------



## annanouska

hope everyone is feeling a bit better who has been poorly and great news for honey and hte growing room. makes me think htey have him in a little plant pot and water him every few hours (i know that sounds odd but a friend had this nice baby pic of LO in a plant pot and with growing room made me htink of it lol) 

betty-are we kindred spirits? i love baking and cooking-i do birhtdya and wedding cakes and jams etc-bit old world i know but i love it! thanks for the kind words about the pcos-great news you OV. ive still no idea what is going on but i will bide my time. i was on met for a while when on cerazette and in total been on about 6 months i think so fingers crossed. 

have a great weekend all xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna I think we may be!! I am the one who makes all family and friends birthday cakes :thumbup: I love baking although I never eat any if it because im on slimming world, I tend to save bits if it do it at the weekend to have on my naughty day :winkwink:

I am very crafty, I make cards and bake and sew I love anything creative and if I can make it pretty even better lol!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Crumbs have we all gone into hybernation for the wkend!!! :haha: Oliver is taking some breastfeeds if he's hungry when I'm at the hospital and overnight he has taken all bottle feeds no nasal tube so we're heading in the right direction :) I'm taking the car seat in todau as you have to have them in there for an hour and they check to see they don't change colour!! It's cos they're led down most of the time and in the seat they're sat up. I don't want to get too excited in case we have a set back back I'm getting really excited that he will be home soon :) Hope everyone is having a nice wkend? I did put the bib up against him Betty but it kinds drowns him so will wait till he puts a bit of weight on then take pics :)
xx


----------



## betty14

I was wondering the same thing! I did t post again as I was the last to post anyway!! 

that's brill news about Oliver, I did wonder if the bib would be a little big ATM bless his cotton socks.... Before you know it he will be home and wearing them! 

Hope the carseat taking works out well!! Keep us posted!

X x x


----------



## pink23

hope all goes well honeyxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi girls, Got to the hospital and the consultant was doing her rounds and she was so happy with him she said I can take him home in the afternoon and here we are at home, I'm on the laptop talking to you girls and Ollie is in his moses basket snoozing!! :)


----------



## betty14

Yaaaaaaaaaaay :happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:

Honey that's the best news so pleased for you!!

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Woohoo honey that is fantastic!!! So pleased for you! 

Betty, how u feeling?

I had a pretty low day yesterday, but when I looked through the post from yesterday there was my letter from the fertility clinic at my app is Friday 7th oct! I know since I did actually get pregnant they might not look into much but still, it's a wee bit good news! 

Lolly x


----------



## Amandax

Hi everyone,

I found this thread looking for af returning after cerrazette.

I took my last one on 17th August and just got af on Friday, I took 3 pregnancy tests on Thursday because the symptoms were so strong!

I was reading through some of your stories today (haven't finished the complete thread but plan to) and was really touched by some of them and also the support you all offer each other and so i joined the site and the thread (hope you all don't mind).

ATM i have a very painful, heavy period but like some of you said previously i dont mind at all:D!!

I will keep you updated and look forward to reading all the posts!!


----------



## annanouska

great news honey- hope he is settling in ok and everyone is glad to have him hope:hugs: 

Lolly-sorry you are feeling so low :flower: im sure they will look at things for you and 7th october isnt too long away now. have you managed to get a negative test yet? my mother in law often talks about her MC, It was after her first but before my DH (her last). she was a bit further along and she did go to the drs when it started and they said thye can prescribe thigns to try and stop it but its too risky and it is just natures way of saving you more heartache in the future with further complications. sorry if that sounded really rubish :dohh: i was trying to think of something nice and comforting yet positive and so on..... sorry xxxxxxxxxx 

betty how long have you been on your met? do you think it has helped? 

hope everyone else is good....im going to make a brew befor ei say anymroe stupid things!:coffee:


----------



## annanouska

welcome amandax-im newish too xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly sorry to hear you had a low day, but that's fab news about the appointment :happydance: did you get the results from your blood test yet?

I'm Feelin ok ta, boobs still hurt, getting up everynignt for the toilet once if not more than once!!! Amongst other 'symptoms' which I won't bore you with but tbh I'm on the fence I don't want to get excited to be let down as I'm completely expecting a neg anyways!! 
I wish your belly button changed colour when you got pg or something would be much easier than second guessing every twinge and cramp!! 

Welcome Amanda, good luck with reading all the posts I'll apologise for all my moaning in advance :haha: hope you settle into a nice reg cycle soon :thumbup:

Anna I have been on met just over a month.... I was pretty regular with af up until 2 cycles ago it all went wrong and currently Im on cd 66 of this cycle, although I have to say the met seems to be working as I ov'ed fo the first time in 16 mths and am 12 DPO today :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Welcome Amanda :flower:

Anna , thats lovely thanks! Not done a test for a few days! 

Betty, results on Wed. Tell me............. what symptoms do you have? 

Lolly x


----------



## pink23

hi amanda :wave:
Betty that made me laugh about your belly button.
lolly hope you feel better soon sending you hugs.
Af still here more but but thats ok should be gone for wed. then i can take caleb swimming on holiday yey xx


----------



## Samie18

Honey sooooo pleased he is home =o)

Welcome Amanda, :dust: your way!

Sorry you had a low day Lolly :hugs: Sure things will be fine x

Betty i bet its so hard not to symptom spot and the bellybutton idea would be fab :haha:

Had a busy weekend here i'm soooo ready for sleep. Had a really active baby on Friday then yesterday and today she has been really quiet...slightly worrying but she is still moving. I keep getting woken up in the night with really painful knees....like growing pains but they are consistant, that with having to pee all night are not good for sleep. I have been reading the pains can be a sign that there is a lack of certain vitamins or minerals so a trip to the Docs tomorrow... although doubt he will be much help, don't think he has a clue really :nope:

Anyhowww hope everyone else is ok

x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi ladies,
welcome amanda and anna not sure if i have already said hi :flower:

Great news honey that oliver is home :thumbup: glad he is doin so well :happydance:

Lolly sorry u had a low day sending u hugs :hugs:

fingers crossed for you betty :thumbup:

Sorry if i have missed anyone, im just sat waiting for the midwife to come check my blood pressure it had come down slightly on saturday and there was no protein in urine which is a good sign :thumbup: feeling light headed with a bit of headache this morning and if i stand and walk around to much my hands and feet swell up :cry:
me and the husband went for a tour round the labour ward etc at our hospital as they have opened a brand new birthing centre with 4 new pools so if my bp settles there should b no reason y i cant hav my water birth :happydance:
Husband also mentioned maybe thinking about a home birth yesterday so i sed i would have a think

Rachael


----------



## Lollylou

Morning Rach! 

Glad to hear your bp has came down! Not so good about the swelling & headaches but just take it easy and relax. Amazing about the water birth, how do you feel about the home birth? 

Lolly x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Well the new birthing centre has been done so its more like home after you have given birth they send you home within 2 hours and do all the checks on the baby later that day with a community midwife,they also do not monitor the baby constantly during labour as research shows its supposed to be better for the baby. so my husband said do you not think you may be happier and more relaxed being at home and maybe hire a birthing pool if thats what i really want, like the midwife said they know there is goin to be problems early on so wont let you hav a home birth if u are at risk anyway.
im still unsure but i think it mite be more relaxing and i can just climb into my own bed for a sleep where it will b quiet and my own surroundings. i am really coming round to the idea :thumbup:

Rachael


----------



## hay246

welcome amanda :) 

hope everyone had a good weekend, i had a great night at the wedding reception, and a lazy day yesterday :D 

honey so pleased he is home, my friend had her boy over the weekend he was a whopping 9lb 3! he is a cutie has so much hair too! 

sorry to hear u had a low day lolly but ur apptment date is not too far away now :D 

i have midwife in the morning :) my 25 week apptment. time is flying! 

betty it is so hard not to symptom spot, but alot of the pregnancy signs are same as af so you never know, fingers crossed :thumbup: 

i have been sick this morning, first time for ages :( was lovely last night watching my belly though and i had a massive nudge/kick and could proper see my belly move, makes up for the sickness hehe :haha: 

so what have u girlies got planned this week? i am just working all week 9-5! weekend off, and probably nothing exciting the weekend duvet day if its rubbish weather probably :D

Hay x


----------



## betty14

hey ladies, glad the belly button thing made you smile, would be so much easier tho right :haha:


thanks for all the luck and crossed fingers hope they work :thumbup:

rach glad your bp had come down, the birthing centre sounds lovely, if your not sure about home birth it could be the next best thing:thumbup:

hay sorry to hear that your not feeling well today but fab about the movement :happydance: hope midwife goes well tomorrow, let us know!!

hope i didnt forget anyone!!

anywhoo im off for some dinner im starving!!!

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hello 

Well where do I start :cry:

I've not been right since the hospital told me I miscarried. The endless positive tests were just not adding up for me so I went to doctors on Friday who done my hcg level. I got a call today to say my levels were going up, i was told to go in to hospital asap for a scan. I had another ultrasound and they told me they were very sorry they made a mistake 6 weeks ago and I hadn't actually miscarried & what i'm suffering is an ectopic pregnancy which they missed!! So I have to go in for surgery first thing 2mor to get my fallopian tube removed :cry: this is just never going to happen for me. I cant believe they missed this I feel like i have went thru a miscarriage & now an ectopic, Its so unfair I dunno what to do. Im so angry :cry:


----------



## dawnky1983

Lolly, I'm so sorry to hear that! Can't believe that got missed, it's terrible. But don't lose hope good things can still happen for you x :hugs:


----------



## Samie18

Lolly I'm so sorry that is just horrible I can't believe they missed it. I don't know what to say really =o( hugs your way xx


----------



## Abbi808

Hi girls just checking in. Sorry I have been MIA, I have been crazy busy with the move! All in now and the new house is just lovely! :D no Internet for a few days yet though so just going on my phone when I can! Unfortunately the 3G isn't the best around here though! 

Haven't had time to read everything so hope everyone is well. Lolly I did see your post and I can't believe that this has happened to you. I thought the positive tests were odd, the hospital have really let you down I'm disgusted. Hope the surgery isn't too bad for you. Please keep us updated on how it goes and makesure the hospital give you some answers! 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Oh lolly, that's just awful, how did they miss it!? Has it ruptured is that why you need the surgery? Im so so so sorry my heart truly is breaking for you, it will happen for you, there is nothing anyone can say to make this better at the mo but just know that even tho it's just words in black and White I for one will always be here if you wanna chat :hugs::hugs:

Update us tomorrow when/if you can
X x x


----------



## pink23

im so sorry lolly sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## Samie18

Sorry to ask lolly but are they saying this is the same pregnancy that is ectopic so making you about 16 weeks??


----------



## Lollylou

Yeah sammie they are saying its the same pregnancy I just cant get my head around it...........How could they miss this. We ahve been given no information at all. It was my decision to come home tonight, the way I see it is ive had it for long enough so one more night isn't goin to hurt! I just dint know how this can happen.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh Lolly I'm so upset for you :( I cannot believe the incompetency of the hospital although I've had some really terrible experiences with our hospital too. You absolutely can and will still have your baby Lolly, ppl start with even slimmer chances than yours' and have children and I very strongly feel it will happen for you and I'll still be around to be excitedly follow your journey getting there as will Betty :) :hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you, God im so nervous & scared. Leaving in half an hour. Started bleeding heavy through the night and I really dont feel well at all so we're going in bit earlier. My parents are away in spain & so is my mother in law. You know that way when you just want your mum. pretty pathetic for a 30 year old woman but thats how i feel. Okay, so I'll update when I can. Betty hopefully when i come back later or in a few days you'll have good news! See you all soon :flower:

lolly x


----------



## Samie18

It's usually doesn't happen that way lolly to have a ectopic that's around 16 weeks is life threatening. I know its the last thing on your mind but you shouldn't let this go and take it much further!! I hope everything goes well today. Thinking of you x


----------



## Abbi808

I agree with Samie! You should consult a solicitor as you should get a lot of compensation for this! Use it to see the best fertility specialist that money can buy! :D Good luck today, so sorry that this has happened to you! 

Xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

OO Lolly im so so sad to hear this sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs:
im disgusted that this has been missed and you have had to go through thinking you have misscarried along with all the pregnancy tests to be told you are still pregnant and its eptopic is a disgrace, the girls are right you should def take this further it could have been very very dangerous for you and now you have had to have surgery im disgusted you have had to go through this :cry::cry:

Keep us updated and i hope you recover from the surgery soon :hugs:

Rachael


----------



## hay246

so so sorry Lolly that is terrible for them to miss that!

my friend recently had a ecptopic pregnancy, and now she has been given the all clear and can try after 3 months, but at least she is ok which is the main thing. 

i hope that the surgery isnt too bad and u recover soon :hugs:

betty midwife got it wrong and its tomorrow 9.30 silly woman! 

Hay xx


----------



## betty14

Aw hay I hope you didn't get all the way there to be told she got it wrong!! Hope it goes on tomorrow!!

X x x


----------



## hay246

ye i did get there and found out appointment wasnt today, but luckily its only 5 mins drive to the surgery so not too bad, excuse for me to be late for work for two mornings in a row at least :haha:

x


----------



## betty14

Ha ha I like your thinking! Take your time and dawdle lol! 

I hope lolly is ok, worried about her :hugs:

X x x


----------



## hay246

aww i know! 

we're thinking of you Lolly and really hope everything is ok :hugs: :hug: :flower:

x


----------



## Lollylou

Arggghhhhh I'm so angry!

Went into hospital at 830 am and it just seems that nobody has any idea what to do! They said my levels are dropping but very slowly, and the consultant has sent me home to "wait and see" what happens over the next few days, I've to go back in on thurs and then theyl see if I need surgery to remove. I'm so angry, if I have any pain I've to go in ASAP. I asked them how on earth this could happen and they just said they were sorry and it was a mistake on their part and they should have checked for ectopic. I really don't think I should have been sent home today as I'm bleeding heavily! Mentally this is just outrageous. It's like losing 2 babies. I will take this all the way. Got fertility app through but being pregnant is the last thing on my mind right now I'm just so sickened by it all.


----------



## Samie18

Have they scanned you to confirm if its the tube??? It seems crazy they would send you home if it needs removing because if the tube ruptured that's not good..... I can't believe how much they have messed you about its a joke


----------



## Lollylou

Yeah they scanned me but it's not ruptured yet they said? I'm petrified to be honest!


----------



## betty14

I dont understand all this lolly.... I'm so confused how they would send you home.... Is this a new pregnancy that's ectopic or the same one? Because surely if it's a 16 wk pregnancy then it's dangerous to just wait and see what happens? 

I am so sorry this is happening to you I find it utterly disgusting....

When they confirmed the mc was it by scan? Surely they wold have seen then that the pregnancy wasn't In The right place? 

Hope you and hubby are ok x x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty, it's the same pregnancy!

They scanned me at the start of august and said I had miscarried but they never scanned the tubes to check for ectopic. So they are admitting it's their fault. I've started passing bock stuff and getting cramps so I just waiting to hear if I've to go back in. Unbelievable.


----------



## Samie18

Thats what makes no sense Lolly are they waiting for it to rupture..... i've never heard of a ectopic getting beyond 10/11 weeks. I have known the wait and see option when the women has no symptoms and its early because the body usually miscarries but this is usually before 10 weeks, but after so long im suprised they have taken this option, but then im not an obs consultant. 
If your levels are falling and your bleeding then maybe thats why they are waiting but still this should have been dealt with ages ago.
I'm sorry you have to go through this =o(


----------



## Honeybear1976

I really hope this is all over for you really soon :( You really will have to take this all the way, not so much for the compensation but because things like this shouldn't happen and the only way to make them improve their services is to hit them where it hurts which is in the pocket. I really wish there was something to be said that would make you feel better, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Amandax

Hey everyone,

Thanks for the lovely welcoming msgs....just trying to get to grips with using the forum:)

Lolly I have read your story through the thread and I know I don't know you but my heart goes out to you and i'm really hoping you're ok!!

xox


----------



## PinkyEyes

I've not been online for a few days, and having just read the last few pages I am totally shocked by what is happening to poor Lolly! My thoughts are with you, I can't believe how terrible your hospital have been. 
Xx


----------



## betty14

aww lolly, 

i agree with samie it doesnt make any sense at all, especially as they scanned you, im still confused how they knew you were around 10 weeks tho because there would have been nothing in the womb?

i hope for your sake that it will all be over with naturally and you can move forward without surgery.

definately make the complaint its not right you should be going through this!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

x x x


----------



## annanouska

Love to Lolly-:hugs: 

Betty- i agree- how can htey scan and give a date if there was nothing there? 

Lolly-you need to get a book and write things down as with all the emotion you may forget things and if you have things written down as what they say and when it is good case for you. 

A friend of mine at work had an eptopic at 10 wks ish last year.....in bout 2 weeks time she will be having her little girl. shes 41 too so age not on her side either as such but miracles do happen, 

i feel so sad your you to have to go over this again it is like starting the grieving all over again. 

sending you so much love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 


hope everyone else is good and not long til betty gets testing-im holding a winge and complain amnesty til lolly gets better so im keeping shtum xxxxxx


----------



## pink23

lolly im so angry that is has happened. how can they miss something like this. I hopr you take is further. sneding you hugs. 
Af is on her way out so lets see what length of this one. downloaded app for iphone to keep me on track lol
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

:hug: Thinking of you lolly 

Disgusted at your hospital surely this is dangerous to your health? how can they leave someone to go home when it could rupture at any time?
Did they see how big the baby was? i have no experience with eptopic so have no idea what happens with them.

Rachael


----------



## hay246

that is awful, surely they shouldn't just leave it! and especially should keep you in! really hope this is sorted for you soon!! :hugs:

had mw this morning, measuring 27cm :) and all seems fine baby got all excited when was listening to heartbeat. 

how is everyone? whens af due betty?

x


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, 

We got back from Santorini last night we had a really lovely time! Weather was roasting and for the first time in my life I got sunburnt. Pregnancy seems to have really changed my skin - weird I normally go really really brown as dark skinned anyway. 

Had a bit if a scare on the first night of the hol I had been stressing with the normal holiday packing, finishing off at work and getting to the airport then to top it off someone reversed into our hire car and me and hubby ended up arguing cos he said i had parked it in a stupid place! Anyway that night after all the stress went to the loo and had a few spots of blood which upset me so much I have never wanted to be nearer to home so much in my life. We rang our hospital and spoke to one of the midwives who reassured me it was prob down to all the stress and that as long as there was no pains and that it was a few small spots everything should be fine. 

I spent the week trying to relax which I did eventually and nothing has happened since thank god I feel so attached to this baby I can't believe how protective I feel. I have an appointment at the hospital on Monday which is the routine appt after 20 week scan as they couldn't fit me in straight after scan so pleased I can speak to someone then. 

Anyway sorry for essay! I haven't read all the posts hope everyone is ok. Abbie have you moved? Honey glad your now at home! Betty how are you feeling? How many dpo now? 

Lolly really really sorry to hear what your going through now it just doesn't seen right at all that they could have missed the eptopic let us know how you're getting on. 

Xxxxx


----------



## betty14

hello kix,

glad you had a nice time in the end, maybe it was a warning to take it a little easier and a good excuse to not do the hoovering :winkwink:

as for me my very eventful 71 (yep thats right 71!!) day cycle ended with the :witch: arriving full on this morning and i am in agony with it :cry: far worse than normal!

i am gutted beyond belief but i suppose i need to look on the bright side that i did ov and have a luteal phase of 14-15 days :thumbup:

wonder when/if ill ov again :shrug: i will start opk again once she buggers off! i hope that the met is going to regulate my cycle so we shall see!!

lolly i hope you are ok :hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Betty not great on the BFP front but great that 2 weeks after pos ovulation test AF arrived, hopefully this month with be a regular cycle!

Lolly hoping your ok....????

x


----------



## betty14

thanks samie, i know i tried not to get my hopes up but when you have been trying as long as us its hard not to especially as i was actually in with a physical chance this time!!

all i can hope for now is that my cycles are more regular and ovulation happens more often!!

xx x x


----------



## Samie18

I know i'd feel the same =o( and nothing anyone can say will make it any better

Hopefully next month is your month though, positive thoughts xx


----------



## betty14

oh for sure positive thoughts... i have had my :cry: and now its onwards and upwards!

i notice your felling thingy says sick are you ok??

x x x


----------



## Samie18

I'm always sick, been sick since 6 weeks just not sick everyday now just feel it!


----------



## betty14

aww bless ya, well i cant make it go away but ill send ya some :hug:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Awww thanks! I think its about time somebody found a cure for pregnancy sickness lol

Although cant really complain i've only gained 2 pound so far due to being so sick and hardly having an appetite.... so maybe there is a good reason for sickness because i certainly didnt need to gain any weight lol


----------



## Honeybear1976

Aww Betty, sorry she got you but on the plus side you ovulated which is still fantastic and you're bound to ovulate again this month so another chance to catch that egg. Easy for pregnant or mothers to say but it will happen trust me I feel it in my water!! :hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## betty14

well samie can they hurry up with that cure as i have a phobia of being sick (not sure what its called) so would be fab if there was a cure :haha:

wow 2 lbs thats madness... you must of lost weight as the baby has grown... you wont have to do any work once she is here :thumbup:

honey thanks, im glad you feel it i need all the feelings i can get! if my ov falls mid week when oh is away ill be driving 200 miles for a booty call :haha: because if there is an eggy i WILL NOT miss the opportunity!! :winkwink:

how is that scrummy bundle of yours doing??

x x x


----------



## Samie18

I hadn't been sick for about 10 yrs prior because I hate it but I'm a pro now lol. I know this will sound horrible but people at work kept saying to me you should be thankful your sick think what you will have at the end id swap with you if it meant I could have a baby which I'm not doubting they would. But when you feel like death everyday and are being sick a few times a day whilst not being able to eat and working full time I think I'm allowed to moan lol now people at work keep saying please never have another baby we can't go through this again Haha. I lost about 1 1/2 stone its been the best diet ever, slimming world will be shocked when I return lighter than when I left lol 


If that egg is there then I think those 200 miles are worth it =o)


----------



## betty14

when your scared of being sick it doesnt help ppl saying that eh! i keep saying if i get ms that it will be kill or cure :haha:

you are such a trooper, many women would have gone off sick, i bet it gets a little akward in your job tho, cant imagin if your delivering you can just 'pop' out for a min!!

those 200 miles will be soooo worth it :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

It will definitly cure because it is worth it and i'm sure you won't get it this bad i'm just unlucky. I think its pay back for all the years i've said pregnancy is not an illness and for looking after women with hyperemsis thinking it can't be that bad!!!! 

Looking back now i should have gone off sick really but the guilt aspect wins everytime so i go in. I have had 4 days off total and that was hard enough ringing in.

One of my biggest problem is smells so as i'm sure you can imagine labour and birth has certain smells which is enough to make you feel sick non pregnant, so i struggled through and opted to take the elective c sections more often than labouring women =o)

I'm so excited for you i feel like i'm doing the opk's again!


----------



## betty14

well i know its nowhere near the same as humans but i breed cats.... their birth has a certain smell to it and its certainly not the most pleasent smell!

massive amounts of respect to you for soldiering on! good plan on the c-sec :thumbup:

i will update every step with my opk i may even post some piccies :winkwink: i was so excited when i got a pos this time i took a pic and i still go back and look every now and then lol!! <---- saddo alert!!

x xx


----------



## Abbi808

Hey Kix!! Welcome home! Yes I have moved! I love it! Lots to do though but all for my lo so I don't mind. I know what you mean about skin changing. I rarely burn either but when I went away in July I was terrible. Worst burns I've ever had and I normally tam so easily! Pregnancy skin is a bit odd. Don't worry about the bleeding, I'm sure if there were any problems you would be having a lot more than a couple of spots. I know anything like that is so scary though. I am exactly the same, worry about every little thing, I just want him here safe and sound! 

Betty I'm sorry she got you! At least your cycle seems to be getting on track! I bet you will have your bfp within 3 months!! :D

Lolly- thinking of you! Can't understand the hospitals reasoning, if you are worried go back in and refuse to leave until they do something! They can't just leave you waiting and wondering it's not fair!

Xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks Abbie, I hope I get some sort of regularity back! 

And I hope your prediction is right! 

Lolly thinking of you too

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Betty-you frighten me-the more you post the more i feel it is like looking (well typing?!) in the mirror! i too have a real fear of being sick i start get panic attacks and crying at the thought of it (pathetic i know)! As you know I am crafty and into my cooking and baking and I am a bit of a cat addict! what cats do you breed? We have two bengals so I am sure you will appreciate how I already feel I have two children which right now i could frankly send of to some sort of cat boarding school as they are currently no the wall of death around the house!!! i would love to breed cats but don't have the time or space. id love a bigger property so i could run a really posh cattery but unless we win the lottery- not going to happen!! 

sorry about af arriving BUT like you said it is a positive. I am temping and I think i MAY have OV for first time too but i need a few more good temps to go by the stress of work atm keeping me awake so they are unreliable past 2/3 days. 

can i ask how you are getting on with he opts with pcos as i heard a few mixed reports. I'm thinking of getting a cbfm but i need some sort of 'regular' cycle length first I'm currently on cd 39. 

hope everyone else is doing ok-i am worried about lolly but the fact she isn't online i hope is a good sign that they have admitted her and are looking after her really well :wacko: 

please forgive the ramblings I'm trying to multi task before I go to work for the dreading late shift- fish at 8 pm !:sleep: 

take it easy those with bumps and baby dust to us without and those with the new babas enjoy your little miracles xxxx


----------



## annanouska

** betty-is it short for ELizabeth or just a random name?! I am an Elizabeth (Beth to most) Annanouska is a russian name I tend to use for forums as I quite like it but would never call anybody (not even a cat) annanouska!


----------



## pink23

sorry for af betty xx
hope everyone is well, thinking of you lolly xx
As for me just going with the flow this monthxx


----------



## hay246

sorry she got you betty, but hoping this is a good sign u have some regularity back, fingers crossed :D

Hay x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooh Sammie the sickness isn't funny at all. With my first I was sick about 20 times a day, it was an absolute nightmare :( It is worth it obviously but very hard work. 
Betty Ollie is coming along beautifully, he is such a delight, generally just sleeps in between his feeds. Breastfeeding like a dream and once or twice I've popped out or gone to bed for a few hours and hubby can feed him a bottle of expressed breast milk which he also takes :)
Still thinking of you Lolly and hope they're treating you with a bit more care and compassion :hugs:
I'm attaching a pic to show you how Ollie is coming along :)


----------



## hay246

lovely pics Honey, so cute with his siblings, he is so gorgeous, cant wait to have mine in my arms :D

:hug: to lolly x


----------



## Samie18

The pics are lovely! 

You went on to have 3 more!! I really don't think I can do this again feeling this ill has been horrible. People always say it will be different next time but I don't feel I can risk it being the same....unless I win the lottery and can mope about for 9 months!

Really hope lolly is ok I'm not liking the silence....


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks everyone :)
Samie each pregnancy is very different, the sickness does get less with each one, 1st I had sickness almost all the way through always waiting for it to pass, with my 2nd it stopped at about 12wks and then reappeared shortly before she arrived :( 3rd don't remember being all that sick but the pre eclampsia got me! This one had the nausea but only was sick once or twice, did use my cyclizine a few times :) It will be a distant memory once you've had the baby :)
Lolly hope we hear from you soon :hugs:
Hay rest of your pregnancy will fly by and you'll soon have your bundle of joy :)
Anna welcome :flower:
Pink going with the flow is the best way to go about it :)


----------



## hay246

yeah definitely its gone so fast already, only 4 weeks and I will be at 4d scan! :happydance: x


----------



## Samie18

I have become a bit obsessed with this today checking if lolly has posted....I'm getting worried now =o/


----------



## rachaelmoore8

aw honey the pics r great your children all look so alike :flower:

Betty sorry AF came but i suppose thats a good thing that you ovulated and now had an AF :happydance:

Hope everyone else is ok and still waiting on news from lolly, i hope everything is ok :flower:

Rachael


----------



## kix11

Morning everyone, 

Honey your pics of Oliver and your other kids are gorgeous!! Glad he is doing well he is so lovely can't wait to meet my little one! 

Betty sorry af got you - a few more cycles ovulating and you will be there!! :hugs: 

Back to work with a bang yesterday - had to drive to Colchester for a conference which was dull and long and then in Manchester today with loads to do! Oh well lovely weekend off and midwife appt on Monday morning. 

Hay bet your excited about the 4d scan! We can't decide if to have one because everyone keeps telling me we will be able to see if it is a girl / boy so thinking we won't?

Abbie glad your all moved!! 

My bump has grown loads in the last 2 weeks I actually have one now - no hiding it! :thumbup: work have been commenting this morning ha! 

Samie rubbish how sick you're feeling hope you're ok. I'm thinking of Lolly too looking forward to hearing news.xxx


----------



## hay246

kix as long as you tell them you don't want to know they will avoid the downstairs area :D but i'm guessing they could still show u feet etc, but would just tell u not to look at certain points etc, will find out more when get there! 

has ur ticker gone back? i thought u were 2 weeks not 3 behind me?? over past week i proper feel baby moving all the time now its such a funny feeling it makes me want to laugh!<3 love it though! they are poking away at moment, no idea which part of them i can feel though! lol 

x


----------



## Lollylou

I'm back!

Just got out of hospital! Had 3 nights there. It was defo ectopic, I couldn't have the Mex jag people get with ectopic as I have kidney problems and I really wanted to avoid surgery so I jus had to wait for my hcg to come down. On tues it was 1300 and today it's 398 so it's def coming to an end, the pain and sickness has been awful. I've to go back to hospital on mon for it to be tested again. We'll be leaving it a good few months to try again as it's jus been so much t o deal with, very emotional.

I will read upon thread later

Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

Ohhh so glad your back and on the mend! What a nightmare for you!

I can't remember who was saying about buying the cot from Babies r us... but i got another email about a 20% discount code for this weekend.

Sam


----------



## hay246

it may have been Abbi?? 

Lolly i'm glad you're out and i hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

x


----------



## Abbi808

It was me Samie! Did you really? You couldn't send it to me could you? Can't believe the timing, just spent a fortune on lounge furniture! Bet we don't have enough in the bank! Grrrr! If you could send it anyway though I would very much appreciate it just in case! Thank you!! xxxx


Glad you are ok Lolly - just give yourself time. You will be back to ttc in no time, unless you little break brings you a nice surprise! ;D xx


----------



## Abbi808

It was me Samie! Did you really? You couldn't send it to me could you? Can't believe the timing, just spent a fortune on lounge furniture! Bet we don't have enough in the bank! Grrrr! If you could send it anyway though I would very much appreciate it just in case! Thank you!! xxxx


Glad you are ok Lolly - just give yourself time. You will be back to ttc in no time, unless you little break brings you a nice surprise! ;) xx


----------



## Abbi808

Sorry girls...no internet so using 3G, no idea how to delete the duplicate! xx


----------



## pink23

glad to her from you lolly was thinking about you xx Hope your resting xx


----------



## betty14

Oh my gosh so much going on!! 

First of all lolly Sooooo happy you posted, was like a pea on a hot plate kept checking in! 

So glad your home and on the mend, and that you avoided surgery! 
do whatever is right for you and your hubby now, you will know when the right time is for you both! 

Thanks for all your wished girls, af is really really bad this time so much pain :cry: 

Beautiful sunshine here today making the most of it as it's def feeling autumnal now! 

Any plans for the weekend ladies? 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Honey just wanted to say ollie is a heartbreaker and I love the pic with all your babies :)

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Aw Betty sorry af got you.

I totally forgot to say, doctors think it was twins, so I miscarried 1 sart of august then this was the second one. They still shouldn't have missed it tho. I'm exhausted so gonna crash out on couch xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Sorry Lolly =o(

The online code is 9908082819996 for the discount Abbi.

No plans here this weekend just gonna enjoy it coz im back in work on Weds =o( ahh well not long till mat leave!


----------



## betty14

Lolly its ok, can't pretend im not gutted but I guess I would have been uber lucky to catch the first egg!!

Just hoping and wishing I ovulate again this cycle!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks everyone, I worship my babies they are really good kids :) 
Lolly how awful, really wish there was something that could be said that would make you feel better but there isn't. Have been thinking about you and I suppose it is positive that you avoided surgery.
Betty hope af eases up soon. I had to ring my midwife yesterday cos I had hardly any loss after day 4-5 and then yesterday I thought I was bleeding to death :haha: She put my mind at rest and I'm guessing maybe I've been overdoing it a bit as today there isn't any to speak of. 
This weekend is manic our daughter has a party to go to tomorrow and one on sunday, our toddler has a party sunday too and the big uns are back to piano lessons on sunday.
xxx


----------



## betty14

Lolly at last you have some idea of why, have they given you any other Info? I hope your resting and looking after yourself :hugs:

Thanks honey, hmmm maybe you should slow down a little! Glad your mw put you at ease :) 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

They actually sent it to me this time Samie? Got the email earlier on! Thank you anyway though!! Bit gutted as I have the code, we have the funds but the set we want is out of stock! How annoying :(

Lolly I'm so sorry to hear that. Wishing you lots of love and hugs, I know things must be really hard for you right now xxx

Betty- no plans, working all weekend unfortunately. Hope you ladies have a better weekend! 

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Oh that's rubbish you will have to see of they have it in your local store because you can print it and use it in store.


----------



## annanouska

glad they are sorting you out lolly- so sorry for your losses. hope you are feeling better betty and honey hope oliver is settling in well still. hope the rest of you (too many to remener sorry) are ok with your bumps. x love to all x


----------



## Abbi808

I don't think they do the furniture deals in store! :( It's ok though, we have bought the moses basket at least! xx


----------



## dawnky1983

Hey there everyone, it's been a wee while I know:wacko: Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing well, Betty hope things are easing off for you now and Lolly so glad you're back and at least have the start of some answers!
My weekend has been a bit unusual, did a 5k walk this morning to fundraise for Macmillan - bucketed down with rain almost the whole time! Am having a quiet afternoon nursing my trench foot and maybe having a wee :sleep: - all for a very worthy cause at least!
Take care all...x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone, Busy busy weekend it's been, just having a breather before collecting big kids from piano. Have attended 2 birthday parties today. About to put the roast dinner on, we're all starved!! :haha: 3 kids need showers for school/nursery in the morning, busy evening too then!! Jack finally goes back to nursery in the morning yeah, poor boy has been off for over 8wks coz they take the early risers (just turned 3) for the first 2 weeks. Jack has been asking to go back since week 3 of the holidays!
Anna- Ollie has settled in like a dream, he's such a good baby, every child I've had I've thought, this baby is bound to be a difficult one as each has been so good so expect a grizzly one but he only really wakes for feeds and sleeps in between, only awake for half hour here and there.
Abbie- you've got a moses basket, all exciting now buying your big things :)
Samie- will fly by till your mat leave now then you'll be bored and fed up waiting for your bundle to arrive!!
Dawnky- Well done for raising money for a fab cause, rest now :)
Betty - how you doing hun? x
Lolly- Hope you're still resting so that physically you can heal and emotionally it's going to take a bit longer, and hard as it is eventually you'll be positive again in your thoughts. x :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Dawnkey well done raising for such a good cause!

Honey I'm good thanks, af still here but it's ok... Am anxious to start opk again once she goes :thumbup: 

I have been busy baking this weekend again :dance:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Hi hope everyone is ok!

Completly pointless and it Feels strange writing this because its prob all in my head but i can't help stressing....

I'm at high risk of developing pre eclampsia due to the fact there was a stillborn in my family due to PET and when i was on the combined pill my BP goes high so a mix of the pregnancy hormones put me at risk of PET. The consultant started me on Asprin but i must admit i take as and when because i'm not convinced of the safety yet.

Anyway the past few days i've woken up with a mild headache which i've not needed to take anything for i've also felt rubbish (but the nearly always do) had some ??epigastric pain not sure if this is just stomach pain from feeling sick..??? 
Fetal movements have been ok although i bit weaker the past few days and to top it of i check my BP at home and now its around the 135/98 which my booking BP was 120/80 

Now my Midwife head would tell everyone else to get checked but i feel like i'm wasting time because i'm well over thinking things and keep checking my BP which i'm sure is getting higher because i'm stressing about it!! But when the Consultant said to me refer in if the diastolic is 90 or over i know i should but i also am convinced if i go in my BP will be normal and i'll feel stupid!

Anyway now i've written it down i know what i should do so if i still feel strange tomorrow i'll go in...

Well done for reading if you got this far lol

Hope everyone had a good weekend
x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Samie, Glad you've written your thoughts down as it does seem to help to see it in black and white! One evening shortly before I had Ollie my diastolic was 104!! I got mega stressed about it trying to stay calm at the same time and it was consistantly high for a few hrs then dropped back down. Mine's usually between 60-70 so anything above 85 they tend to worry. Really hope your symptoms will have settled by the morning. I asked my consultant why he didn't prescribe me with aspirin but he said there wasn't enough proofthat it was effective in his eyes? I had severe PET last pregnancy but luckily was unaffected this time. Take care.
:hugs:


----------



## Samie18

It's strange honey writing it down did help lol 
I just wish I'd had children not as a midwife because too much knowledge definitely makes it so much more stressful. Seeing some of the things I have I always think the worst!!


----------



## betty14

Aww samie, glad you wrote it down and came to the conclusion of getting yourself checked, you would never look silly and im sure they would rather send you away with nothing to worry about than you leaving it and ending up in trouble! 

Please keep us posted and look after yourself and your little lady

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Too much knowledge can definitely be a bad thing :haha: I keep myself very well informed especially regarding things that affect my health :) They always assume I'm a nurse!! My PET symptoms on my last pregnancy started in Memphis when we were on holiday, had anyone else told me the symptoms I'd have sent them straight to the midwife to check for PET but because it hadn't affected my first two pregnancies didn't register. With a chance that it can get bad quickly just check yourself in the morning and hopefully it will be ok :hugs:
I'm pretty sure I've got mastitis so going to have it checked tomorrow :( May need some antibiotics.


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you all had a good weekend - Lolly so sorry for everything you are going through hope you are doing ok. 

What is PET Honey & Samie? Samie hope you're ok - I would get checked out if you are worrying to put your mind at ease if nothing else always the best thing to do I reckon. I am worrying about the slightest thing - god knows what I would be like if I had all the info you have. 

I had routine appt this morning at hospital - they couldn't fit me in straight after the 20 week scan so it was today instead. All seems ok and heard the heartbeat which always makes me feel better. They told me not to worry about the bleeding and it could be linked to my low lying placenta - but they have told me not to have sex until after the next scan at 35 weeks!! Does that sound right? They didn't explain why so I am presuming it is to do with the position of my placenta - no sex until the 12th December that's a long wait! Glad hubby was there to hear it from the midwife don't think he would have believed me if I had come home telling him!

Only weird thing is that they didn't tell us at the 20 week scan to aviod sex - so I am now thinking that is why I might have had bleeding when we were on holiday. 

As long as baby is ok that's the main thing! We went looking at prams yesterday - we really like the silver cross surf in red has anyone gone for that?

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Kix,
PET is pre eclampsia. Seems strange that they are saying no sex now yet not at 20wk scan when they could actually see the placenta? Unless it's quite vigorous sex would think it would be ok? I had a bleed at about 20wks with my daughter (2nd child) and they said that was from intercourse so it may have happened whether your placenta is there or elsewhere. Maybe get a 2nd opinion as that is a long time to wait!!! We were told no sex when my waters went, drove me mad as when you can't have it, you want it all the more :haha: We've got the red Graco Symbio it's ab fab :)
xx


----------



## kix11

That's what I thought Honey seems ages away! And defo not vigorous sex - doesn't seem quite right but then I don't want to risk anything by having it??! Will prob get a second opinion from midwife at GP surgery when I go in a few weeks. God a few weeks feels like forever never mind until December! 

Hay just read you post about my ticker - no mine hasn't gone back I think there has always been 3 weeks between us 

xxx


----------



## Samie18

Well feeling a tad better today but still not quite sure....

They do advise against sex with placenta previa because of the risk of bleeding and they do usually tell you when its diagnosed.
That would probably explain why you had a bleed.

Anyhow PJ day here and i'm not doing anything =o)


----------



## hay246

aww i love pj days samie! :)

must be baby brain kix i was convinced it was 2 weeks previously :haha: 

my friend has the silver cross surf and loves it kix, suppose it all depends what you are after, i really liked it too, but it didn't come with carry cot and i thought the pram itself was quite expensive without carrycot, and in the end decided i didnt want separate carrycot which is why i chose m+p switch. but it really does depend on what ur preferences are etc.

xx


----------



## Samie18

Had a little trip to the Doc's as still not feeling great =o(
He had loads of bloods done on me and thinks i have gall bladder problems... just another thing to add to the list! Just gotta wait for the results

x


----------



## kix11

Glad you went to the docs Samie - rubbish news if you have gall bladder probs but better that you went so you can get sorted. 

Thanks for your reply about the placenta - do you know why they say not to have sex can it actually cause bleeding to happen? Hope you don't mind me asking! 

Hay I love the Switch we were looking at that too! The Surf is a pram and buggy in one so no need to buy a seperate carry cot which is why we love it - we also love the bugaboo but that is a bit more expensive when you buy all the extras so reckon we are gonna stick to the silver cross. 

Quiet on here today hope everyone is ok.xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah sex can cause bleeding when the placenta is low lying so there is higher risk of haemorrhage.

I hoping its not the gall bladder but at the same time hope it is so i know what the problem is (even though i know it gets worse!)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Glad you got checked out Samie :) Very strange last night a niggling pain I've had had gotten worse. When I try to get up it hurts rather a lot. It's to the right of my navel. My stomach is swollen too, thought maybe it was my UC playing up but thinking possibly gall stones? Will have to get it checked but really don't feel like sitting in the surgery for hours waiting to see a doctor! Hope your results come back with something less aggressive :hugs:


----------



## Samie18

I've never had problems with my Gallbladder so dunno if it is. I just have this pain under my ribs on the right side which goes round the back gets worse at like 4 in the morning and wakes me up. I do know a Midwife i work with had Gallbladder issues last time and they delivered her at 34 weeks because at the time they didn't know what it was and thought her heart was failing!!


----------



## betty14

aww samie, hope they get to the bottom of it, my mum has gall stones and she is ab fine as long as she steers away from fatty food she also takes omeprazole because she has abraisions in her tummy, they wanted to take her gallbladder out but she didnt want the op as it can cause more problems not having the galbladder than keeping it and being careful with her diet! hope you feel better soon :hugs:

i have finished the boy taggie tonight, its so cute i just had to post a pic to see what you ladies think!


and i just realised i never put pics of the other neutral fabrics up.... i will do that im sorry!

am i right that both hay and kix are team :yellow:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah i read about the diet aspect...although i'm a bit pants with knowing what i can and can't eat because i can only tolerate such plain foods at the min like tatties, pasta and bread etc I was prescribed omeprazole a few weeks back because of the severe acid i've been getting this pregnancy but it caused me such stomach cramps and diarrhoea i couldn't take it
I can't win really!


----------



## betty14

Aww sorry to hear that Samie that's pants! 

I do hope it's not gallbladder problems for ya... 

Have they said it's not pregnancy related at all? Just wonder if it's something to do with being pregnant? X x x


----------



## Samie18

He didn't say really I had my bloods taken and gotta go back Thursday. I've been reading pregnancy makes it more likely to cause gall bladder problems because of the hormones. I've never had issues with acid or poor appetite prior to pregnancy so its gotta be related!


----------



## hay246

Yep me and Kix are still team :yellow: 

hope you are feeling better soon Samie :flower:

x


----------



## Abbi808

Hiya girls....

Managed to get a bit of 3G so thought I would say hello and see how you are doing! Can't wait to get the internet back...won't be long!

Aw Samie, I hope everything is ok for you! Too much knowledge can definitely be a bad thing. I have sent myself crazy just reading things on google! 

Kix, I have heard about sex bans with a low lying placenta. It's annoying but if it stops the bleeding it is worth it!

Third tri tomorrow, can't believe it! Time is passing so quickly now!

xx


----------



## hay246

google can be a nightmare can't it, makes u worry for no reason most of the time! do love my friend google most of the time tho! im terrible for googling everything :haha: people ask me things and im like "google it" 

is super fast isnt it Abbi, altho it has been quick for me all the way thru, love it :D 

xx


----------



## betty14

Quiet in here lately ladies :cry:

Everyone ok? 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi Girls!

I've been really busy with work recently, not had much time to pop by. Aunt Flow decided to appear last night, so I decided this evening I would have a glass of wine and stop by to see how you all are.

Lolly, I hope you're feeling better after your ordeal, my heart went out to you when I read what you were going through.

Right, I suppose I'd better get back to my new iphone and see work out how to set it up. Hopefully if I can get it working, I'll be able to pop by more often!
Xx


----------



## betty14

is that your first af pinky? 

do you have Iphone 4? if so you are going to LOVE it i actually use it more than my laptop these days :haha: i hqve had mine 10 mths and couldnt imagine not having it now!!

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Hey!

Well blood results mainly normal except my white cells are raised so i've been put on anti biotics and he will review me in a week, fingers crossed this pain will have gone!!

Betty are you due ovulation soon? I'm excited for your positive OPK's.
Pinky how long have you been off the cerazette now?

Hope the rest of you are ok

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone :)
Samie was your white cell count really high then? Was your crp raised too? Least it doesn't appear to be anything really serious. 
Oliver was weighed this morning by the neonatal nurse that came to the house and he's finally back to his birth weight at 5lb 3oz :wohoo::wohoo:
Sofia was playing with her baby Annabelle which she has named Lili and I took these pics last night to compare their size coz the dolly looks bigger than Ollie!!!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4









011.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## betty14

Samie, I am cd 10 today and had some ewcm but neg opk :shrug: I am hoping and preying that I'll have a shorter cycle and that I'm gearing up for ov...

Although I'm on antibiotics for a wisdom tooth infection :cry: so feeling very poorly and sorry for myself :haha: don't think the antibiotics go with my met my tummy is like a washing machine :wacko: 

Honey them pics are adorable!! I love the second one of him stretching!! 
Yay for getting his weight back up :dance: are you bf him? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

No not really high it was 15 and one of the liver function was raised can't remember which... alt/alp. They didn't do a crp suprisingly!

I went back to work today, wasn't the most comfortable but luckily is wasn't too busy today but back on at 7am tomorrow!

Ollie looks tiny to that doll, he is so cute.

Not too long left to see if you do get the positive opk if its a 28 day cycle! Fingers crossed

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

That's good then Samie, hopefully it's something and nothing and the antibiotics will clear it up. Being pregnant is a strain on the body and soon you'll have your gorgeous baby and you'll feel normal again in no time!!
Betty I bet you'll get your positive opk soon :) Yes I've bf them all and we co sleep!! I do have the moses basket next to the bed but he spends more time in with me! I think it's really important to bf especially when they're prem, I fed Jack till he was 17months but had to stop coz of drugs I was given in hospital :( Don't think I'd feed past 2 but try to aim near to that. Glad to see some messages on here again, we have these lulls occasionally :haha:
Hope Lolly is doing ok? :hugs:
xxx


----------



## betty14

A 28 day cycle would like heaven :cloud9: we shall see I will of course keep you posted!

The lulls do happen, i try to get it going again :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning

I'm doing okay thanks. Just taking a bit of time to get my head together. Don't really know where I fit in now. Hcg levels are down to 200 now so nearly there

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Hey lolly fab to see a post from you, you will always fit here so don't fret, if you feel like posting do if not don't worry we will all be here no matter!

Hope your feeling ok :hugs:

X x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly,
Good to hear from you and glad your levels are dropping. As to where you fit in, it's HERE! :haha: I strictly speaking shouldn't be in here now but pleaded to be allowed to remain!! We're all friends here now so I say we all stick it out till every last person has their bundle :)
xxx


----------



## betty14

Hear hear honey couldnt have said it better myself :dance:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you girls! Looking forward to fertility specialist on the 7th although I know nothing will happen straight off, it will be all questions & tests but as long as it puts in the right direction. I'll prob get triplets the next time!!! Twins are not even in our families but the doctor said it has to start somewhere! Im starting yoga this week to help me de stress, think its the only class at the gym i dont do so i'm gonna try it out.

I'm gonna hit the shops for some much needed retail therapy!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Yoga seems like a good plan :thumbup: I used to do Swiss ball and loved it but sadly can't after my surgery :cry: i also used to go ti the gym 3-4 tomes a week but cant affird it now...but I have a cross trainer at home now so sort of makes up for not affording the gym! 

Have fun shopping lolly hope you come back with some lush stuff! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

hi all hope your all ok xx
just back from holiday, was really nice to get away x honey pics are great, 
glad levels dropping lolly fx'd you get some answers on 7th.
hope you get your pos opk soon betty xx


----------



## Samie18

Anybody watching x factor....??


----------



## pink23

me x
some of the acts shoud of gone through that didnt xx


----------



## Samie18

I can't believe they put those 2 lads through who are just like diva fever last year, I hate them!!!


----------



## Lollylou

Haha Sammie I know they are awful!

Will be good tonight I think I love it when it gets to this stage!

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

It will be getting now, read the other day that Tulisa sends some ppl home from her judge's houses coz they were frolicking with each other instead of rehearsing!


----------



## betty14

Ooh we went to the cinema last night so I'll have to watch it all an catch up! Love the bootcamp and judges houses bit!!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty it's on itv this afternoon just after lunch I think then 7.30pm tonight for tonight's episode :) What did you watch at the cinema?


----------



## betty14

Awesome thanks honey, we sky plus it so can watch it and forward the ad breaks :haha: 

We saw killer elite the new Jason statham film... Was good def worth a watch, and also massively worth it to see statham in bike leathers *drools* :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## betty14

Hey ladies, I am going to be putting the taggies up for sale, just wanted to give you all first dibs on them :thumbup: 

I am asking £7 + £1 p&p so £8 all together

ATM I have 1 pink and 1 blue ready to go, let me know if you would like either and I can post them out straight away :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi everyone hope all is well, glad to hear from you lolly.
getting very tired lately cant believe im 37 weeks and 2 days its come round so quick.

hope everyone is well

Rachael


----------



## hay246

Glad everyone is doing good!

I love the x factor . High light Of my weekends!! And Gary is yummy :haha: and I do love kelly and her 'Americanisms' lol. Get to see Robbie at judges houses too - yay!!

Mrs doubt fire on at 5 gonna chill and watch that I think ! 

X


----------



## Samie18

Racheal its scary how quick time is going, next few weeks we will finally get to see our bumps!!! I only have 9 shifts left after today before mat leave. Luckily it has been sooooo quiet which is strange because September is usually heaving due to all the Christmas and new year fumbles!
Not that I'm complaining its less work to do but on the other hand this has to be the calm before the storm...... 

I'm sat waiting for Chris to get home from work so he can do my tea whilst I sit and watch x factor.


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hello again girls! Yes my first AF after being off cerazette for 4 weeks, was actually less painful than I remembered (I was one of the blessed ladies who don't have periods on cerazette!).

I went for the Iphone3GS cos it worked out cheaper for what I needed and I love it! Haven't made it to this forum on it yet, but I have managed to get facebook on it and I worked out that you need to use your little finger to text cos thumbs are too fat! 

And now...time for Downton Abbey! Xx


----------



## betty14

Pinky, you will get used to using your thumbs! 

To get on here go in the safari button and that's you Internet explorer! You won't look back now you have your iPhone you will wonder how you lived without it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Rachael, 
Seems so weird when I see your ticker or you say how far your are. You're still pregnant and Oliver is 3wks old today :) I'm getting excited for those of you that will soon be posting your good news :)
xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Well i think I can safely say my hcg levels are ZERO! :happydance::happydance: I'm CD2 today and I can honestly say I have never experienced so much pain in my life! I thought something was wrong yesterday as the pain was awful! Looks like its all finally coming to an end after 2 long months! I'm not tracking ovulation or anything until next year unless the fertility clinic tell me to next week.

So its a day of lots of painkillers for me, I just hope my pupils don't stress me out too much today!


Lolly x


----------



## pink23

Hope the pain killers help lolly and kids aren't to stressful sending lots if hugs x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you pink!

Its a day full of adults today who stress me out more lol!


Lolly x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

wow honey thats gone so quick cant believe he is 3 week old already, it seems weird that you have your baby when we was due on the same day :flower:

sammie those 9 shifts will fly by and u will soon be at home chilling out counting the days till your little one arrives,

Im looking forward to seeing everyones bumps turn into little goregous babies :happydance:

Lolly i hope the adults dont stress you out to much and the painkillers work for you. 

Hope all is well with everyone else :flower:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Gosh lots going on since my post yesterday!! 

Seems mad that you will all have your bumps in a few weeks eh! 

Lolly fab news for you too onwards and upwards now you can really start to heal! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Morning Everyone, 

Sorry not posted over the weekend been busy baby shopping and planning we have had a fab time! :happydance: Well I have hubby is a bit shopped out I think! 

We bought our moses basket from Mama's and Papas - Bedtime Hugs with 50% off so made up with that! Then we got a little baby bath from Mothecare, loads of mulin squares, basic vests and a few sleepsuits, a gorgeous little stripy hat and mittens. We have also picked our cot, dresser and car seat! I feel great getting organised it's making me feel a lot more relaxed about everything having a plan! 

We have decided to order the white coastline cot bed and dresser from Mamas and Papas and then we have seen a much better wardrobe in Ikea with loads more drawers and storage space so going to get that instead of the M&P one. 

Anyway lovely to read everyone's updates! Lolly great to see a post from you!

Betty what cd did you get positive op last month? 

Rach & Samie not long left for you two at all - sorry you're feeling rubbish Samie but will all be worth it in a few weeks! 

Honey - Oliver is so cute and a great weight! 

Pinky - made up you got af and I love my i-phone too I have the i-phone 4 I'm addicited to it and some of the pregnancy and baby name aps are fab. 

I have been loving x factor this weekend - Gary is gorgeous! :blush:

xx


----------



## kix11

Can anyone see my 20 week scan photo as my profile pic? I have changed it but it seems to be showing the 12 week scan still?

x


----------



## kix11

sorry ignore my last post - just realised I have to change avatar image not profile pic! x


----------



## betty14

Kix sounds like you been busy!! 

Can't really say last month lol my last cycle was 72 days! I got pos opks on CDs 56-58! Seriously hope it doesn't take that long again lol!

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Well girls, I feel really proud of myself today - I've been following the 'Couch to 5K' running plan and today I ran for 20 minutes non stop! I've never been good at sports or running or anything, but I did it! 

I'm really glad Monday is over, that felt like a really long day. 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Well done pinky! That's fab! I am so not built for running :winkwink: you are right to be proud of yourself that's awesome!!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi girls :)
Kix, glad you're enjoying the shopping, I havn't stopped, it's worse now I've got him, I keep looking at him thinking "you're sooo cute, I must buy you something" :haha: The mamas and papas stuff is gorgeous, Ollie has all the gingerbread stuff :)
Pinky - well done, keep going, I used to run a lot when I was younger, now I'm too old, fat and tired!! :rofl:


----------



## betty14

Thought I would share I got weighed today and I lost another 2lbs making my BMI 29.6 woo woo I'll be making an appointment with my gp so she can refer me again :dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Excellent Betty! Well done!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Thanks lolly, finally managed to shift some more after sticking for a while! 

Hoping for a pos opk this cycle too!! 

How are you doing? 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:
Well done Betty that's fab news you go girl :)
Hope you get the pos opk too now.
Hey lolly how ya doing?
xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey! Would be good to get pos opk Friday as oh will be home for the weekend :) 

X x


----------



## Samie18

Well done betty!!


----------



## pink23

great news betty xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks ladies! Very pleased! Was expecting a gain or stay the same again this week so pleasantly surprised! 

X x x


----------



## dawnky1983

Gosh, went away for the weekend and had about 4 pages to catch up on - you guys have been busy! Everyone's sounding pretty upbeat and positive at the moment which is really good to hear, lots of good things happening or on the way! I'm not even pregnant yet and I want to start shopping for baby things - I know some babies that are on the way though so I shall get to practice spending money!
Lolly, looking forward to hearing what fs has to say.:flower:
Betty, congrats on weight loss and fx'd for +ve opk soon!:winkwink:
Kix, I'm so impressed with your running I just do a fast(ish!) walk and I'm nearly cream-crackered:blush:
Honey, that is a gorgeous guy you have there:baby:!
Samie, hope it stays quiet at work til you get your well-deserved time off.:happydance:


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Well done betty :happydance:

Rachael


----------



## Lollylou

Hey I'm good guys, trying to be positive that one day hopefully in the not so near future i'll get my turn! Who would have thought it would be so hard! 

Af is still a killer!!! Got docs on Friday morning which will hopefully be last blood test so should find out on monday that hcg is 0 fingers crossed! Then we're just gonna forget about till next year. Will be interesting to see what fs says next Friday but we'll wait and see. Just want to give my body time to recover and heal but most importantly my mind! 

I'm going to Glasgow next weekend for a girls weekend, we have tickets to see Allan Carr on sat night so we are gonna go shopping and have drinks then going to see rhianna on Monday night! Good times. I'm going to spend a fortune, drink loads and enjoy every minute!

I bought my first Christmas present today! Exciting! I love Christmas!!!!!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

pink... i keep meaning to ask how your holiday was?

dawnky well done on remembering everyone :thumbup:


lolly are you going to tell the fs your not trying? 

sounds like you have a fab weekend planned, i love alan carr so so funny! 

hope af goes soon and the bloods on friday say 0!!

x x x


----------



## pink23

my holiday was fab betty, And i only gained 3lb at wws, was pleased with that as i ate what i wanted. I suppose the 10 miles we walked nearly each day helped.xx


----------



## Lollylou

Betty, I think we'll try but just not think about it doing opks and stuff. I'll just do what they say really but i'm sure they will probably say to wait a month or 2 anyway. What cd are you on, have you started opks again?


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Pink so glad you had a lovely holiday well done on only gaining 3lbs! 

Lolly hope the fs will be able to help you :flower: 

I am on cd 15 no sign of pos opk yet so I guess the hope of a 28 day cycle is gone :cry:

X x x x


----------



## Abbi808

Well done Betty! That is brilliant! Bet you are so pleased.

Enjoy your girls weekend Lolly, you deserve it! I am v.jealous! xx


----------



## betty14

betty14 said:


> Hey ladies, I am going to be putting the taggies up for sale, just wanted to give you all first dibs on them :thumbup:
> 
> I am asking £7 + £1 p&p so £8 all together
> 
> ATM I have 1 pink and 1 blue ready to go, let me know if you would like either and I can post them out straight away :thumbup:
> 
> X x x

think this got lost so thought id post it here again girls, if indeed i doidnt get any replys because your not interested thats cool too :haha:

i thought id add pics too! 

[/ATTACH]

x x x
 



Attached Files:







boy taggie.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## betty14

Wow somethin I said? I posted and the thread went quiet!! :haha:

Hope your all ok 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Nah Betty :haha: Your pics are great :) Have been looking in and it was indeed a bit quiet again! What gorgeous weather we're having :) We're cutting the grass today, not been done since before we went to Germany so it's up to the knees and like a jungle so will be quite a job :wacko: Still will be nice to be able to sit outside in the sun with Oliver 
xx


----------



## betty14

Phew glad about that! 

Ooh afternoon in the garden sounds fab! I'll be making the most of the sunshine by studying in the garden :) 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Weather is amazing! Very strange for nearly October!

Hows the studying going Betty?

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

I know right! Although the forecast here is that we might get snow as early as October!!! 

Studying is going ok now I am back in the swing! Although I do have to say the prize for the stupidest questions goes to the DSA :haha:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hahaha true, some of them are stupid! 

Do you know who your trainer will be for part 2?


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

The same lady who I see for part one will be training me for part 2 and 3 when I finally get there! X x x


----------



## kix11

Gorgeous weather! can't believe it either! I put all my summer clothes in the loft after my holidays typical! 

Betty well done on the weight loss you have done fantastic!! 

Big day at work for me today - we have been working on a new hotel opening for the last 12 months and tonight is our big launch. All sorted no more planning just waiting and hoping people turn up! ha! We are packed out with reservations over the first 3 months which is brilliant - I can finally start to chill and look forward to my half a year off next year!!

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Good Morning!

Very quiet in here!

Kix, How did the launch go?

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather :happydance:

Its my dads birthday 2mor so I'm going to attempt to make a cake lol! If i ever work out how to put pics up here from my ipad I'll put one up to make you laugh as I have never even made a crispy cake but I really wanna learn how to bake!

Ha wish me luck!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Good luck lolly I'm sure it will be all good! With sponge to test it's cooked pug a knife in the middle if the knife comes out clean your good to go!!! 

Weather is hot hot hot :dance:

X x x x


----------



## hay246

hi everyone!

sooo hot! 

ooo lolly ull have to let me know how rihanna is i am going to see her 18th november cant wait i love her, just not looking forward to standing up at all!

went to see peter kay wed night he was brilliant i love him, laughed all the way through! 
hope you have a good time at alan carr! 

betty well done on weight loss that's great news. :thumbsup:

think my brother and niece are coming here the weekend so if nice probably be down the beach if i'm not too hot! not much else planned really apart from xfactor of course lol.

hope everyone is doing well.

Hay x


----------



## betty14

What's happened to everyone? :shrug:

X x


----------



## Samie18

Been very quiet on here recently...

Not much to say over here. I've been working all week so missed the sunshine =o( 
but did have a day off today so spent the day at the beach and have totally wiped myself out now, i'm super tired. 
I'm Just gonna have something nice to eat and watch the X factor then its back to work tomorrow!

Hope everyone is ok
xx


----------



## betty14

too quiet samie its unnerving! :haha:

we went to the beach yesterday was fab! 

how are you feeling now?

have a nice soak in the bath and chill out with xfactor and have a cheeky swoon over gary and robbie :kiss:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Feeling better thank God, the antibiotics obviously worked!!

The beach was lovely today just such a shame its not like this all the time it's really made me need a holiday now. We didn't have one last year as we bought our first house and this year we decided to have a baby so was only going to go if i wasn't pregnant but the fact i got pregnant so quick changed that plan! So i've been looking for next year just strange having to take into consideration a baby =o)

I cant wait for X factor Gary is sooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## betty14

aww i know that feeling, we havent been away for 3 yrs!! just cant afford it! must be odd having to factor in a little person!

i bet you would rather be pregnant than on holiday and unable to get pregnant tho eh!

i have always prefered robbie and still do but gary is sooooo hot these days too so its a double drool for me atm :haha:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah would much rather have my bump, holidays can wait.

I can't believe some of the decisions tonight... shocking really!

Just had to share a pic of my cat being really blokey lol
 



Attached Files:







fergs1.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lollylou

Haha sammie thats brilliant! X


----------



## Samie18

Lol he looks like he's had a rough day on the beer. For some reason he's slept like this since he was a kitten!


----------



## Lollylou

Aw so cute! I'm watching my neighbours cat this weekend and she slept on my stomach last night it was so sweet! 

How are you doing, you must be getting dso excited now? 

Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

He is cute but mighty spoilt he will be a nightmare when baby arrives! 
I'm alright for once lol got 4 shifts left official last shift on Sunday really looking forward to finishing now its getting hard work standing most of the day with the bump being heavy, luckily it has been quiet the past week. 
I'm really excited but nervous because we have had some horrible things happen at work recently which just remind me of what can go wrong but I'm trying to stay positive.

How are you? Things back as they should be now? x


----------



## betty14

Louies decisions are just ridiculous! Glad goldie dropped out! 

Your cat is adorable, is he completely White? My cats frequently lay in some soppy positions and one of my girls actually cuddles you :cloud9:

I bet your job can be scary when your pg, try and block it out stay positive because there is nothing to say you will have a bad experience! (easier said than done eh!)

Lolly how you doing? Did you get blood results? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah he's completely white, he's a British shorthair, he is adorable he managed to convert me because I'm not a pet lover but couldn't image not having him now. 

I'll put some other pics on tomorrow.
Hope your ok
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning! 

I bet you can't wait to finish Sammie, you must be exhausted! I'm sure all will be fine!

Yes I'm good, got blood done last week & hcg is now 42 so should be at zero this week, can you believe I started to miscarry 2 months ago!!!! Its been a nightmare! Got the FS on Friday but I'm petrified to get pregnant again, I have no idea how I'll cope. there is just now way I can go through this again, I dunno i'll just have to wait and see what they say. :wacko:

Hows things with you Betty?

Btw i made a cheesecake for my dads birthday and everyone loved it! :happydance:



Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone :)
I spent a lot of time in the garden this weekend with the kids. Couldn't believe it was the 2nd October and I was walking up and down the garden in the glorious sunshine so that Ollie could listen to the birds :) How lucky I felt :)
Lolly well done on the cheesecake, i'm afraid a packet of fairy cakes where you mix the ingredients up and shove in the oven is my limit :haha: Good news the hcg is finally gone this week, really hope the fs appt goes well.
Betty did you have a nice weekend? Wish we'd been to the beach, don't think we will get much more of this weather now or I would have gone next weekend :(
Samie, knowledge is definitely sometimes a bad thing!! I make it my business to know everything medical which affects me :haha: I think you will have a lovely birth as you'll have a very clear idea what you want. I didn't get my waterbirth but my biggest goal was a vbac and I achieved that :)
Think I've contributed a long enough post now :haha:
xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks honey! 

We had like 2 days of nice weather but it's been back to cold and miserable up here. Even had frost last night. It's gonna be a long winter! 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww samie would love to see pics of him, is he green or orange eyed? I love British shorthairs! But I went for ragdolls as they are happy to be housecats they are super lazy and very affectionate! 

Honey that sounds lovely, did ollie like the birds? We bad a lovely chilled weekend thanks :) got a wedding next weekend so that something nice to look forward to! 

Lolly fab news about hcg, finally this nightmare will be something you can move forward from.... As for getting pg again, the awful experience you had the chances of this happening again are so slim but I know exactly how it must feel.... Could you ask for counselling? It might help you to deal with the fear and anxiety surrounding pregnancy? 

X x x x


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, 

Sorry not been on over the weekend - have been outside for most of it! I have been loving the sunshine just spent the day in the garden with one of my best mates on Saturday and then we went to Cheshire Oaks outlet village yesterday shopping - although I wasn't very impressed with the mama's and papas - nothing different than the normal shop to be honest. 

Lolly thanks for asking how the launch went last week - it was great the hotel is looking brilliant and we are really busy this week with the conservative party conference in Manchester so all good so far! Well done on making the cheescake and I hope that you are starting to feel positive about everything again - can't even imagine how you must be feeling but I know you will get you BFP again soon and a beautiful baby. 

Samie bet you are shattered - can't believe you are finishing on Sunday it feels like 2 minutes ago since you got your BFP! Can't wait to see pics of your little one! Your cat is so funny - we have a little black cat who sleeps in all sorts of weird places and positions but I have never seen her on her back! Our cat will be a nightmare too when baby comes don't know what on earth we're going to do with her as she sleeps on anything warm - reckon we are going to have to trap her in the kitchen with her bed overnight! Might start trying it soon as otherwise she will be scratching at the door and crying and waking up the baby! 

xx


----------



## WelshFairy

Hey ladies just to pop in to let you know, I suffered a miscarriage last week at 9 weeks :(
I wont be around on here anymore, we're taking a break from it all.
Hope everyone is ok and hope everyone gets their good news x


----------



## Lollylou

Welshfairy I'm so so sorry to hear that. I know exactly how you feel. It's just so awful, really thinking of you

Lolly xxxxxxx


----------



## hay246

sorry to hear that welsh, :hugs: xx


----------



## kix11

welsh really sorry to hear your news - thinking about you .x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Sorry to hear the welsh fairy sending hugs ur way 

Rachael


----------



## Lollylou

Rachael how are you doing? Time has just flown in! Well maybe not to you but I cant believe its time and it could happen any day?! 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

welsh i am so so sorry, i understand you not wanting to be on here anymore, but if ever you feel you want to come back we will welcome you with open arms :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh Welshfairy, so very very sorry to hear your news. To echo what Betty said you will always have us here of you need to chat :hugs:


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi, 

I'm new here hope no one minds a newbee!! 
I've just spent the last 3 days reading all the posts (271 pages) and feel like I know you all so well!! 

I've been off cerazette for 7 weeks and still no sign of AF. How many of you took longer than this? Can't wait for it to start. 

Lolly - I've been reading all your posts and you have certainly been on a rollercoaster. Hopefully things will get better for you soon, you deserve it. 

Welshfairy, same to you. M/c is a terrible terrible thing :-( 

Thanks for reading my post 

Amelia x


----------



## betty14

welcome amelia,

well done on reading all the posts!! i bet you had to have a few :coffee: to keep you going :haha:

i was about 7 weeks cant remember exactly as it was sooooooo long ago now!

hope she arrives soon for you :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

So sorry to hear that Welsh, but as Betty said your always welcome xx

Welcome Amelia hopefully you wont have too much longer to wait for your AF.

I can't believe how quick its gone too Kix i feel like ive been pregnant 5 mins considering how ill i've been. 
I love Cheshire Oaks always go there when we go back home but i agree the Mamas and Papas is kinda pointless because it really isn't an outlet!

He has orange eyes, we got a Shorthair because we were told they don't malt much.... think they were lying he has such a thick coat and i didn't realise the shed twice a year so he is keeping my busy having to keep going round with the rubber brush on the carpet especially as we have a 3 storey house!! 8 months pregnant and a shedding cat ruining my carpet is keeping me busy lol

Just a few more pics
x
 



Attached Files:







fergs 2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4









fergs 3.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4









fergs4.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4









fergs baby.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks Betty and Samie! I feel like I've been waiting for ages, couldn't believe it was only 7 weeks when I counted. 

Samie I live near Cheshire oaks!! Love the place x


----------



## Samie18

Me too i use to go loads but since we moved away we only go when we visit my parents now... although my partner would say thats a good thing because i always spend a fortune especially in the Radley shop!!


----------



## Torz

I came off cerazette on wednesday just gone, & thinking that i would start a period quite soon, after reading some of this thread it seems i may be in a long wait.


----------



## Lollylou

Welcome Amelia! God it must have took u ages lol! Thanks! Here's hoping your one of the lucky ones! You'll be fine n here and well looked after, everyone has been a great support to me and each other! 

Hopefully last bloods 2mor will come back at zero, fingers crossed! I think I should get a bed at my surgery lol.

Night everyone

Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Torz, you never know, everyone is different! Good luck and hope it happens soon!

Lolly xx


----------



## Samie18

Welcome Torz. You might not have to wait too long my AF took 4 weeks from stopping cerazette fingers crossed for ya 

Hoping your bloods are 0 tomorrow Lolly, night
x


----------



## betty14

Aww Samie he is adorable! The last pic is him as a buba yeah? Oh man I can sympathise with the shedding, raggies are semi-longhaired and with so many I am constantly hoovering!! Everything is covered in their hair I joke that the only thing their hair doesn't stick to is them :haha: 

Lolly I'll keep everything crossed for you that it's a zero!! 

Welcome torz, you might be one of the lucky ones who gets it quick!

Amelia hope you don't have to wait much longer... Once the first af is out the way it's so much easier as your not wondering if it will happen!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Haha betty that's funny but seems so true. The amount of fur on my carpet makes me wonder how he has any left!
Yeah that first pic was when we first got him in Feb, he was so shy and scared but that didn't last long lol.
I really wanted a Persian or ragdoll but was put of due to the shedding, but the so called minimal shedding shorthair seemed a good alternative so going on how bad he sheds I wouldn't wanna see the persians!!


----------



## betty14

Ha ha! Persians are pretty bad! And super high maintenance on the grooming side! 

Ragdolls don't shed anymore than other breeds but because they are mainly White it seems to show on everything! My house is only so covered because I have so many lol! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

How many you got????


Luckily my house is mainly cream so they don't show but my ocd know they are there so I'm super paranoid and spend half my life getting rid of them..... sticky rollers on the cat do a good job Hahahaha!!


----------



## betty14

Ah the magic of a cream carpet! When we replace ours it will be going that way!! Ours is dark at the mo ( not outta choice, was the colour we moved in to!) 

I have 5 :blush: they are my babies and I started with one as a pet then bred them so that's how I have so many :haha: they drive me :wacko: at times but I love them dearly! I have got to learn a lot about cat genetics, behaviour etc too, I'm very lucky :)

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi Lolly im doing fine getting tired now towards the end but still feel i could go on for longer being pregnant i really have enjoyed it and think i will miss my bump when its gone, but ill have my little girl instead :happydance: i cant believe its time and it could be any day i cant wait to put some photos up of her.
How r u feeling? i hope ur results come back as zero so that you can try and move on and put this horrible part behind you :flower:

How you doing betty?

Im shocked at how quick time is going sammie wont be long till your having ur little baby then it will be kix and abbie hope i got that rite :thumbup:

welcome to the new ladies, everyone is different when coming of cerazette its a waiting game which is not very nice, good luck with Af

Hope i havent forgot anyone :thumbup: oo by the way the cat is lovely very nice colour :flower:

Rachael


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks everyone! Is there anyone who had to wait longer than 7 weeks for AF to start again?


----------



## kix11

Lovely to have new people on the post - hi Amelia and Torz. If I remember I was about 7 or 8 weeks waiting for AF to start - I had a withdrawl bleed then nothing for what felt like forever I remember the awful waiting feeling. But as soon as I joined this thread I got af a few days later! So fingers crossed for you both you won't be waiting much longer. 

Samie I love love love your cat I will find some pics of our little black one she's a similar size and really cute - she's called Raisin! Ha! We have cream carpets throughout the house its a nightmare because she has black fur I am constantly brushing and hoovering up although luckily she only malts about once or twice a year. 

I love Chesire Oaks we live about 30 mins away - I try and avoid it normally as could spend a fortune every time. There is a new Reiss shop that has opened - looking forward to going there when I am back to normal size next year! 

Rach so excited to hear your news soon and see pics of your little one - glad your feeling good are you nervous or just excited? Yep me Abbie and Hay are all really close only a few weeks between us all - think Abbie is first, then Hay then me! 

xx


----------



## Abbi808

So so sorry Welshfairy...sending you lots of love & hugs!

Welcome Amelia and Torz, I think I was around 6-7 weeks. That seems to be the norm although it can be longer for some people. Everyone is different but hopefully you don't have to wait too long! 

Been feeling crappy the last few days, the third trimester pains are really kicking in - heartburn, backache, cramp, swollen ankles and exhaustion all seem to be frequent occurrences for me now. Hope the next 11 weeks don't go too slowly! 3D scan in two weeks! :D

xx

PS:- Kix, I wonder how close our births will be?? :D xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

o gosh i forgot Hay :blush: sorry :flower:

Im excited about finally getting to meet her and seeing what she is going to look like, how long is she going to be, what is she going to weigh sooo many questions. but i am also getting nervous whats the labour going to be like? will it be quick, how much is it going to hurt

im sure ill soon get over it once isee her and all this pregnancy and labour will soon be a wonderful memory :happydance:

Rachael


----------



## hay246

welcome amelia and torz! it was around 8 weeks for me amelia! 

Abbi ive been feeling crappy too, like weighed down and everything seems an effort, just want to go to bed! mainly when im sat in work it must be way baby is positioned it really hurts and puts pressure on my stomach, i only get it in work! 

i have my 4d scan on saturday :happydance: just hope they dont slip up and say he/she or anything!

Lolly how was alan carr?

so excited for you rachael, i hope the time goes fast for me, finishing work in 11 weeks, think i need it! yeah thats it no matter what pain ur in at the time it will all be forgotten once ur holding her in ur arms :D 

Hay x


----------



## Torz

I didnt find the labour pains too bad, either that or i soon forgot them lol.

Knowing my luck AF will come when i'm on holiday in Tenerife in a couple of weeks lol, its like i want it to come but i dont. I've not had a period since October 2009, i found out i was pregnant with DS on 1st december 2009 & from 2 week PP i've been taking cerazette. Its been lovely having no periods & now i'm wanting them back but dreading it at the same time as i know they can be more heavy & painful after having children.


----------



## Lollylou

Hay! It's this sat, can't wait!

Torz, are you going to Siam park when your there? I love it! 

So my doctor just called and my levels are zero, I'm officially not pregnant. Weirdest feeling, I got off the phone and started crying. I'm okay I dunno what was wrong with me, at least now after 2 months it's over! Hopefully next year we'll get our baby

Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

Ahh Lolly sounds bad but least its good if that makes sense..... And now things are back to normal you know where you stand now! 
And a baby for next year will happen

xx


----------



## betty14

wow busy busy busy!!! love it!

lolly thats fab that your at zero, you can finally start fresh and know where you are cycle wise, but also emotionally you can start to heal properly :hugs:

rach i am good ta!

ladies i actually come with more good news this eve! i lost another 1.5 lbs this week aaaannnnnnndddd *drum roll*............................
i ovulated again
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo: :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

got the pos opk yesterday and today its a shade lighter!! i got so excited i took pics, have one of the pos and a progression up to pos, its so pretty :haha: so am i 1dpo today?? i cant get the hang of when to start counting :haha:

i cant believe that for the second cycle on met i have oved!! 

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Wooohooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance: Betty thats amazing! Yes I would say your 1dpo! Hope you have done plenty :sex:!

Aw everybody will be long gone by the time I get my BFP! Betty you'll be next :thumbup: Please don't leave me! We have to all see this out till the BITTER end lol! Betty so exciting that theres such a good chance you'll get your BFP for Christmas! 

Exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lolly x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi girls,

Thanks for the warm welcome!! Great news for Lolly and Betty!! Fingers crossed that everything goes good for you this time!! 

The waiting for AF is doing my head in!! 7 weeks and no sign at all!! Does it just surprise you or do you get warning? I have none of my usual pre -AF signs- is this normal? 

Thanks 

Amelia


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks Amelia!

I had quite a lot of warning, really bad cramps,felt sick and I remember being really dizzy! I'm sure it's different for everyone though! Don't worry, remember some people get pregnant without even having there af! Fingers crossed 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Lolly my hubby is away mon to fri so we got sat and sun but just praying it's enough!!! If not then I guess it's a good thing I'm ov but timing will always be a major issue! It's almost surreal I spent 17 mths not oving at all and then two cycles in a row it's happened! Met is magic! 

And lolly I would NEVER leave you ever ever ever!!! :hugs:

Amelia I think I got loads of cramping the day or two before so not a complete suprise to me when she arrived.... 

I'm keeping fingers crossed she comes soon for you! 

X x x


----------



## Torz

Lollylou said:


> Hay! It's this sat, can't wait!
> 
> Torz, are you going to Siam park when your there? I love it!
> 
> So my doctor just called and my levels are zero, I'm officially not pregnant. Weirdest feeling, I got off the phone and started crying. I'm okay I dunno what was wrong with me, at least now after 2 months it's over! Hopefully next year we'll get our baby
> 
> Lolly x

Havent a clue. I havent been since i was 10y/o, i cant wait tho, we are going to Costa Ageje, i dont have a clue whats there.

I'm hoping that the sun, sea & relaxation help me to concieve while i'm there, but thats just wishful thinking lol

I'm still BF'ing my 14 month old at night & i know this can have an effect on ovulation.


----------



## Samie18

Yeahhhhhh Betty another pos OPK thats fab!!!


----------



## betty14

Thanks samie, am slightly excited :blush: 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Looks like it could be at least several more days for me then!! It's horrible waiting, I feel like I've broken myself or something!! Wish I'd never ever taken this damn pill now!! Oh well can't change it now!!


----------



## Samie18

I had period pains a few days before af, don't stress about it amelia it will come its just different for everyone xx


----------



## betty14

Amelia it could be worse.... I have been off it 17 mths and because of PCOS my last cycle was 8 weeks long!!! 

Like Samie said it will happen and this wait will be a distant memory, also lolly said earlier that you don't have to get that elusive first af to get pg! 

I know its easier said than done but try to chill as stress makes it worse :wacko:

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks Betty! How did u find out u had pcos and did you have it before u went on cerazette? I had an excruciating side pain and went to see my gp who said cerazette can cause cysts!!! I'm waiting for a scan date for them to look at my ovaries :-/ 

Amelia x


----------



## betty14

I was on depo for two yrs and was taken off it because it made my hormone levels akin to a woman who was post menopausal!! So tbh I think that played a major major part as before any kind of contraception I had a perfect set your clock by it 28 day cycle! After depo I didn't have a period for 2 yrs then I needed surgery so went on cerazette so I don't think it's to blame at all! 

Also my gp told me that ovarian cycts are cometely different to PCOS.... My understanding is that you can have cysts on your ovaries that cause no worries at all but PCOS is a 'package' so to speak it's lots of factors all together that make is a syndrome... Ie if you have cysts you have to have other factors such as abnormal hormone levels to make it PCOS.... Hope that makes sense!?!? 

I had an ultrasound scan to confirm what the bloods found... I had copious amounts of bloods taken over a few cycles and my progesterone levels are non existent! In uk ovulation is confirmed with progesterone level of 30 or over and mine were always under 5!! 

Sorry I have rattled on lol hope I helped! Do you have a scan booked? 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks for that Betty it was really interesting! I didn't know pcos was different. I went to my gp exactly 2 weeks ago and they said they will arrange the scan but it can take up to 6 weeks to arrange so I'm hoping I'll hear in the next few weeks. I have been feeling the side pain (which feels like ovulation) all the time for the past month but the excruciating pain happened when me and db were dtd!! Oh my goodness I screamed out in pain!! Never felt anything like it before! Now it makes me cautious whenever we do cos I am never sure if it will do that again!! Hopefully not. 

I'd only been on cerazette for 8 months before I stopped and I only went on it as I didn't want to get pregnant before my divorce comes through from my stbx! It just didn't seem right. I don't have any children. Also I had LETZ procedure done 3 years ago after CIN3 but I know this shouldn't be a problem as far as I know. 

Sorry for long random information! I have toothache which woke me up and I'm in pain from that now. 

Hoping the met works out for you this time Betty, it all sounds positive ;-)

Amelia x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

:dance::dance::yipee: woo thats great news betty :happydance: cant actually believe how fast that stuff works 2nd cycle and 2nd ovulation thats brilliant, also brilliant with the weight loss thats fantastic your doing so well 

Lolly thats good news even though its a horrible time for you to, good luck with the future and hope you dont have to go through anything like that again :hugs:

oo i loved siam park when we went Tenerife it had just opened when we went nearly 3 years ago and we stayed in the same area u r and it was really nice they were doin alot of it up and making it really nice while we was there so hopefully they should have finished that now 

Rachael


----------



## Abbi808

Amelia, I had very little warning. I got back ache while I was driving which got worse and then about 4 hours later af started. Don't lose hope!! xx


----------



## hay246

good news Lolly, i'm sure you will have your baby soon :) and Betty thats fab news! :D

Siam Park is amazing! i love tenerife! we stayed in costa adeje its only 10mins from las americas which is main part. also loro parque is fab, the orca whale show is just brilliant, its about an hr on a coach but well worth it!

i just had every pregnancy symptom going before i got first af, sore boobs, some cramps etc. x


----------



## AmeliaLily

I've had mild sore boobs for the past 4 weeks!! Did a preg test but it was negative. I definitely don't feel pregnant!! Also I realised my last post might have sounded bad with regards to my husband - we have been separated for 2 years before I met my DB so I wasn't having an affair or anything!! In case it sounded like that. 

Thanks everyone for your replies 

Amelia x


----------



## kix11

Betty so excited that you ovulated again!!! Can't believe hubby is away how annoying but fingers crossed you caught it at the weekend!! Just brilliant to know the met is working it's fantastic and you will defo have your BFP in the next few months. :happydance:

Lolly I really hope you never have to go through what you have had to deal with ever again and at least the good news is you can now concentrate on getting that BFP again :hugs:

Amelia, I didn't have much of a warning the first time af hit me - similar to Abbie just came on out of nowhere with cramps about an hour or so before. Every other month after the first af though I got pregnancy symtoms in the 2ww - really sore boobs and cramps. 

xx


----------



## Samie18

lol Amelia could have been a little bit of scandal to add to the thread! 
j/k


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey there girls :)
Welcome Amelia and Torz :flower:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo: Ovulating again Betty it's bloody fantastic :hugs
Lolly really happy that you got a zero result. I really feel your time will come soon and although you'll be super anxious I think it will go well :hugs:
Amelia I had some cramping before af came between 7 and 8 wks if I remember rightly.
I've always thought about going to Tenerife and looks as though I'm the only one who hasn't been :haha:
I'm looking forward to hearing good news from you Rachael soon :)
My Ollie is putting on weight and lookin chubby in the cheeks, he must be just a few ounces off 6lb now, here's a more recent pic of him :)
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hahaha yea Betty!! Unfortunately not tho!! My divorce will be through in a few weeks whoop!! 

Amelia x


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey it's so exciting eh! I am 2 DPO for the second time utter madness!!! 

I would love love love for me and lolly to be pg together!! 

Honey how on earth do you get anything done he is just adorable!! 

Oh and I haven't been to Tenerife either :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty I'm really excited for you :) Thanks he is lovely, I do still find myself staring at him :haha: Usually manage to do everything as normal as he's so easy but last few days he's been going through a growth so am feeding almost constantly but it will soon settle back down :)
xx


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks honey, just hope now that I can catch one of these elusive eggys! 

Bless him, you are doing a fab job clearly as be is thriving! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning. I have very very strong ovulation pains & positive opk but we are not trying this month. Doctors said ovulation would be strong but I think its too soon to try. would rather leave it at least a month & we have fertility specialist 2mor :happydance::happydance: so I want to see what they say! Anyway I'm off to brave the wind & head to work!

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww well it's good that your body is working lolly :hugs: what are your ov pains like? I had really bad pains for about half the day I got the pos opk so guessing that's what I was! 

Good luck tomorrow with the fs!! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Agony lol! They said the first few will be sore after ectopic! 

Looking forward to what they have to say 2mor and what their plans are! 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

The pains I had Monday were so bad it hurt to walk.... I think these were ov pains.... I get lots of pains on the left from PCOS but this was on the right and totally different :happydance: 

I suppose for you the tube is healing so would explain the pain, but it's almost nice to have the pain and know your working, or am I just a weirdo :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Ov pains don't sound good Lolly & Betty - I didn't feel a thing when I ovulated thank god! 

I have been getting weird uncomforable pains in what I pressume is my pelvic bone the last few days -not all the time only when I stretch or stand up from sitting down for a while and my ribs are a bit sore under my bra - reckon it must be all the stretching and moving going on inside to accommodate baby?! 

xx


----------



## pink23

Hi everyone havent been able to get on properly so will catch up once caleb is in bed but I have good news that this cycle was only 28 days. tbh i did think about af so maybe just maybe im getting back to normal. We'll see xx catch up later hope evryones ok xx


----------



## betty14

Kix I don't mind too much as it's a relief it's happening so bring on the pain :haha: 

Bless you with the stretching, take it as easy as you can :hugs: I'm sure baby is very happy and it's a good sign he/she is growing well :thumbup:

Pink wow a 28 day cycle I bet that is bliss!

There is a ton of stuff to catch up on so settle yourself down with a :coffee:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Glad you ovulated again lolly and hope tomorrow brings some good news. I never linked my pains with ovulation until we were ttc and its strange because I felt the side the egg came from!

I've been getting loads of strange not pains but weird feelings. When I walk I get such a hard pressure feeling sure they are braxton hicks but not sure.... I also have loads of pressure with walking now and I cannot palpate where this baby is lying at all I feel nothing in the pelvis and a very round part at the funds but doesn't feel like a head always so I got a midwife to see and when they did a palpation they thought she could only feel 1/5 of the head so she's either super engaged or its not a head!! Luckily I have another scan a week Monday so we shall see.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Everytime I come on now I keep thinking Rachael will have posted baby is here! 1 week to go! So exciting! Hope your well :flower:

So got Fs in a bit, will try and update asap but I'm going on my girls weekend straight after! :happydance: So cant wait to see alan Carr 2mor!

Betty I hope you caught that egg! :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is well, just a quick post this morning as need to get ready for hospital & my weekend away! 


Have a good weekend!



Lolly
x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Morning everyone

Sorry Lolly no baby yet :haha: im still getting lots of cramps more at night but they never turn into anything getting inpatient now just wanna meet her :happydance::happydance:

Nice to hear your ovulating sorry its been painful though :sad1: Hope you enjoy Alan carr we have tickets to see Lee evans at the manchester evening news arena on the 10th November, hope my little pumpkin will be ok with her grandma for the first time, i feel so bad for having to leave her such a short time after she will have arrived, but these tickets have been booked well over 12 months :blush:

Hows everyone else doing? 

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly, hope it goes well with the fs and that your weekend is fab :)
Rachael I'm eagerly awaiting your news too! Still strange that we were due same day and Oliver is almost 5wks old :haha: Are you going to breasfeed? You could express and leave a bottle for her?
xx


----------



## Abbi808

Good luck today Lolly - have a fab weekend!

Excited for you Rachael - have you tried any of the old wives tale tricks? I think I will give them all a go! 

xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

yeah im gonna try breastfeeding im hoping i can stick at it.

We have tried a few i have tried a few cups of raspberry leaf tea but its horrible, me and my husband have tried :sex: and i have been bounching on my birthing ball. Someone said try pineapple so mite open a tin in abit and try that one aswell lol

Rachael


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

Appointment went well, First of all they asked a MILLION questions then spoke about miscarriage and ectopic & were quite happy that we got pregnant on our own. I had another internal which ruled out any cysts or pcos & I have to get a Xray to see if my right tube is blocked before we try again, the scan so be in 6 weeks. If everything okay they will leave us for 6 months then if not pregnant we'll start fertility treatment in March :happydance::happydance: So all in all a very good appointment, feeling quite positive although we wont really be trying till December. 


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly that's fab that it went well! Glad you don't have PCOS or endo that must be a relief! 
I'm still sure you will be pg before me :thumbup: what fertility treatment will they be giving you? X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks Betty. I still have a long road ahead, the chances of ectopic are 1 in 100 but once you have one my chance is 1 in 4 now! Scares me to death. If it happens again thats it, I don't think we could try a 3rd time. I'll be getting a scan at 5 weeks to check in right place, i'll be a nervous wreck being back in that room but thats a long way off for us just now. Just hope I get pregnant before March, it will be ivf Betty. They give you it really quick up here.


Lolly x


----------



## hay246

glad it went well Lolly! have a fab girlie weekend with the spexy beast :haha: 
i'm super excited as my 4d scan is tomorrow!!
x


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you Hay!

Good luck with the scan 


Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

That's really positive lolly and quick work, the referrals their certainly seem much better. you will have your bfp in no time!!

Hope you baby plays ball tomorrow hay and is in a good position, looking forward to the piccies xx


----------



## Abbi808

That's great news Lolly. Hopefully you do it on your own but if not the IVF is there! :D 

Ah Hay! I am so jealous! Mine isn't until the 19th! I am so excited though. Bet you can't wait! Make sure you post a picture! 

Rachael - I have heard that long walks are meant to help? You could try a day in the park? ;) 

xxx


----------



## kix11

Good news Lolly glad the appointment went well and and that you don't have PCOS must be a big relief. 

Hay good luck with the scan - hope you can't see if it's a girl or boy!! Can't wait to see your pics and hear what you say - we haven't booked one because worry of seeing the sex so really looking forward to hearing what you say!! 

xxx


----------



## pink23

hi ok so I think ive caught up lol.
Glad you ov'd betty, my friend said the other day her sister had been trying for ages then was put on metformin and after 3 months is now pregnant so hope its a quick bfp for you.
lolly, glad the fs appointment went well, fx'd the next few ov pains start to ease down mustnt be nice.
Theres quite a fe getting close now so there will be a new batch of us with bfps I hope.
as for me, i thought af had turned up but its just disapeared, it was only spotting when i thought af had come but now all i have is a bit of pink . No symptoms so dont think im pregnant. I have a massive breakout of spots and its horrible.
Im off to the wedding show tomorow and cant wait. Hoping I actually get some ideas as we have booked a church but dont think oh wants to pay £600 for that then everything else on top.
Hope everyoned ok xx


----------



## Lollylou

Aw pink I never realised you were getting married! Whens the big day? I loved my wedding day so much, everything about it was amazing. I loved the year running up to it too it was just amazing!

Lolly x


----------



## pink23

at the moment its 0ctober 20th 2012. Hoping tomorrow will make it easier to plan and I will have more ideas xx


----------



## hay246

ah exciting pink :) 

thanks girls, i am really excited, i too hope we dont see sex kix, but will definitely let you know :) we are going to make sure we make it clear before going in, also dont want them to slip up and say he/she!! 
did have doubts after about them slipping up and us finding out, but im sure theres other people that have wanted to keep it a surprise that have been! hope baby lets us have some nice piccies, will post piccies as soon as i can! get a dvd too :D
going to be surreal seeing what he/she looks like. madness!!

hope everyone has a nice weekend.

Hay x


----------



## dawnky1983

Hello everybody I hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the weekend! Am off for a fortnight from 5pm tomorrow evening so am excited to just relax for a while!
In other news...I got my :bfp:! I'm so excited and have everything crossed for a sticky bean:happydance:


----------



## Samie18

Yeah Congrats dawnky!!!


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hay looking forward to seeing your pics of the 4d scan they are brill i love ours even if baby didnt play ball :haha:
i have one of the pics as my avatar pic

Lolly thats good news hope everything works out for you :thumbup:

Congratulations dawnkythats great news :happydance:

yeah gonna try some walking this weekend i usually take the dogs for a walk every day so maybe i should double what i already do. either way i think baby will come wen she is ready ill have to wait around until she decides :dohh:

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

That's fab lolly, how come they go straight in with Ivf? Can they not give you clomid because of the ectopic? 

Pink I absolutely loved planning my wedding we took a year to plan and I loved every second! I went to every wedding fayre and just immersed myself in it! 

Busy busy in here loving it again!! 

Hay I hope you have a fab time can't wait to see the pics :thumbup: 

Rach, hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long! May e you will be amongst the 5% who has their baby on their due date! 

Congrats dawnkey..... You fell on your first cycle right? that must be a dream come true! 

X x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooh Betty how exciting are all these posts :haha: We are always moaning about how quiet it gets and now I'm having trouble keeping up :haha:
I'm having a quick :coffee: while the big kids are using last of the daylight to bounce on the trampoline and Ollie is sleeping between feeds :)
Lolly- the appt sounds like it couldn't have gone any better, really happy that you have a way forward and that they are going to offer you ivf if necessary.
Pink-Planning a wedding is loadsa fun and stress rolled into one, my biggest advice would be to just really enjoy the day coz it goes so fast, take time to savour every minute, loved our wedding day too :)
Hay- have a fab time at your scan, they are amazing, we had pics and dvd, really exciting to see them, I think you're having a boy :)
Kix- just randomly not sure if I've said before but from your scan pic I think you're having a girl :)
Dawnky- :happydance::happydance::happydance: Very happy for you :)


----------



## betty14

Honey I know, may e all the moaning paid off :winkwink::haha:

Lots of exciting things happening! 

Pink I meant to say would be good if we have another crop of bfps, it's about time we had some new tickers in here! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi everyone, 

Not been on for a while as I still have bad toothache and it's all I can think about! At least it keeps my mind off my lack of AF which still hadn't turned up. Probably a good thing though as I don't think i could cope with that and toothache at the same time!! 

Lolly that's great news about your fs appointment!!

Dawnkey - congratulations!!! When did u come off cerazette? 

Hope everyone has a great weekend 

Amelia x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

I'm always up early so thought I'd nip on here when everyone is sleeping off all the wine we drank last night! 

Dawnky wow that's amazing congrats!

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Amelia sorry to hear you have toothache :( 

It might be a contributing factor in the lack of af! Hole it goes away soon :hugs:

Lolly good morning, hope you don't have a sore head from the wine :wine:

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

I have an abscess so I'm waiting for the antibiotics to work!! 
Betty do u really think it might be delaying AF? Never thought of that!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Morning everyone,
Looks like the moaning certainly did pay off Betty :haha:
I watched the rugby this morning as was awake feeding Ollie anyway, great game and very happy Wales did so well for a change!! Not doing much this weekend, have been sorting through the kids' clothes ready to take to the charity shop will have to take them clothes shopping soon for winter stuff, now looks like they have no clothes at all :haha:
Have to collect Sofia up from orchestra shortly. Betty will be good to see new tickers, I put mine on yesterday after I posted :)
Lolly bet you're having a great wkend :)
Amelia-sorry to hear about your toothache it's all consuming isn't it, when I was 21 I had my 4 wisdom teeth removed in hospital under GA but for months they caused me so much pain I could have killed someone or myself!!! Hope it's gone soon :flower:
Hope you all have fab wkend :) xx


----------



## dawnky1983

Hi guys, thanks for all your congratulations,i'm so glad i can tell folk on here as dh and i are keeping it just between the two of us until we get first scan,whenever that is!and i want to tell everybody! Yeah betty it was first cycle so it's a bloody miracle-temping, opks and well-timed BDing obv worked for us but after being around on this site i know exactly how lucky i am!
Amelia i came off cerazette beginning of august had first af 31st aug ov'd on 18th sep and pos hpt on 2nd oct! can't complain! hopefully once you get af things will be straightforward for you!
xxx


----------



## pink23

hi girls hope your saturdays have been ok.
The wedding show was fab, so much to look at and even the cheapest free magazine i have seen a cake i love.
We dont really speak to ohs family that much so I think we have just decided on a really small wedding of just 13 including me and oh. We dont have a big budget and only want the people we really speak to the most. My other friends will understand and we are going to plan a weekend away to blackpool either way. what I thought was af has disappered. I dont know what it was now so really has confused me. I would love to think it was a bfp but i really doubt it xx


----------



## Samie18

Final shift at work tomorrow before mat leave Wahoooo!!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Yes honeybear it's still excruciating!! I've taken so many painkillers now I just want to rip my own tooth out!! 

Pink your plans for your wedding sound great, hope u enjoy planning it all!! Big or small it's nice to do it your way 

Dawnky thanks for the info!! I stopped in middle of august and am still waiting for AF, but my boobs feel more like they do a week or so before AF now so hopefully that's a good sign 

Samie that's exciting!! Hope u enjoy every second!! 

Amelia x


----------



## betty14

Congrats again dawnkey, 

Pink your wedding will be perfect for you and your oh, it matters not about how big a dok it is! It sounds like it will be perfect :) 

Honey I think my moaning did pay off :haha:

Amelia I can sympathise somewhat as I was just on antibiotics for infected wisdom tooth, toothache is just the worst! I do think that stresses on our bodies can affect our cycle greatly so perhaps when you start to feel better she will pop by :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## pink23

Hi girls hope your weekends have been fab. I really wanted to test to see what was happening with the spotting. I went to bargain store and picked up some of there tests and expecting the worst within a few mins i got 2 lovely lines. I did another middle of the day and still the same. going to test with clearblue wed i think then I need to conatct hosppital and doctors due to being diabetic xx


----------



## betty14

Congrats pink!

Gosh the bfps are rolling In again eh!!

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Congratulations pink :happydance:

Rachael


----------



## Samie18

.


----------



## AmeliaLily

Wow pink that's fantastic news!!


----------



## Samie18

Fab news pink!! Least we have a new wave of bumps to follow. Betty and lolly next xx


----------



## annanouska

goodness me so much going on some sad news and some happy news! i havent been on for a while been hiding in the wardrobe hoping i could go to narnia- it never happened so had to pick myself back up!! had my second AF since finishing cerazette-ended a 48 day cycle-but i did OV on CD 36. now back to square one on CD 17 ive tried opks not had a positive yet but who knows! feeling quite down on it all but know it takes time so going to focus on trying to loose weight and once i drop another stone i will see doc- im on the met too for my pcos but so far not making my cycles any better!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Congrats Pink :)
Really is only a matter before I'll be doing some cartwheels for Betty and Lolly, really will be sooo excited once we get those bfps xxxx


----------



## Lollylou

Congrats pink! So pleased for you!

Betty......we really are gonna be here forever! We surely mus deserve a break soon and hopefully we can be pregnant together! How many dpo are you now?

Alan Carr was so funny, I have never laughed so much! 

Still waiting for the news Rachael! Hope your well! 

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Lolly glad you enjoyed Alan Carr! 

Really is first in last out with us eh! I reeeeaaaaallllllyyy hope we can be bump buddies! It's been so frikin long for us now! 

I am 6 DPO so a while to go before I can test but I'm bit hopeful tbh :shrug:

Anna, keep plodding with the met, for some it takes a while to work, its been a miracle for making me ov so far! ... Just need to catch it now! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

I really do hope lolly and betty you get your bfps quickly you really deserve it xx


----------



## Lollylou

Betty You will get get your BFP! Hopefully before Christmas & then hopefully i'll get my in Jan! I know, I cant believe how long we have been on here :flower:I'm really positive it will happen though, next year will be my year! 

Another horrible day in Scotland (shock) really can't be bothered today, My friend is a hairdresser so I'm getting my hair done after work. Can't wait as I'm going blonde again :happydance:

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly I'm having caramel foils put in my hair this morning :)


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks pink! Would be fab for me you and lolly to be the next set if bumps in here together!! 

Have you worked out your due date? 

Lolly its not fab here today either, ooh going blonde is fab, such massive upkeep tho so handy your friend is a hairdresser! Are you going all over blonde? 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Honey we always seem to post at the same time :haha:

I haven had my hair done in forever you girls are making me jealous! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Congrats Dawnky and Pink!!! Fab news!!

H&H 9 months! :D xx


----------



## Lollylou

Oh sounds lovely honey!

Yeah he does my hair all the time! Its great, out of my best friends 1 is a hairdresser, 1 is a nail technician and 1 has a fake tan business its amazing!
I'm getting a full head of blonde highlights yeah. I used to be a hairdresser myself for years so I always like getting my hair done!

Lolly x


----------



## pink23

according to a 28 day cycle from last af edd- june 12 th. I will be about 1-2 weeks before that due to being diabetic.
I dyed my hair a few weeks ago to a brown but its faiding so its golden blonde now lol xx
Doc appointment booked for wednesday and midwife will ring me thursday xx


----------



## kix11

Wow loads going on - Congratulations Dwanky & Pink!! Lovely news! 

Honey just saw your post guesing our little one is a girl! I'm so excited to find out but defo waiting until the end! I was convinced it was a boy at first but not sure anymore! 

Samie bet your really excited to now be on maternity leave!!!

xx


----------



## kix11

Hay how was the scan??!! xxx


----------



## hay246

hey everyone, wow so many posts to catch up on!

Congrats Dawnky and Pink! 

Betty and Lolly you will have yours soon i am positive of that, you two deserve it so much!! Lolly how lucky are you that you're friends are nails hair and tanning!! my brother is a hairdresser but lives in birmingham and he is always busy and have to book appointment with him, but my friend trained in London with Aveda and is now back here so she does it :) Caramel foils sounds lovely honey, hope you're little man is doing well!

onto the scan.... AMAZING!!
baby wasn't co-operating to start with, and had head into the side and was totally wrong way around, so she tried to move him/her for a bit, and then advised to go for a walk, have some fizzy pop and choc, so went away had lucozade and chocolate bar, and then baby was photogenic when we came back lol.. Kix u totally don't see sex, we were asked if wanted to know, and she mainly focused on face anyway, they flick to and from 2d to change the angle of the image shes putting in 4d, when she did this on the dvd you can see him/her grabbing onto their feet, so cute! and didnt see anything, so now i'm just saying girl, but pretty much everyone bar about 4/5 people are saying boy! lol.. but definitely have one if you were having doubts.. honestly its amazing, have watched dvd numerous times now, and moving their little mouth and smiling just sooo lovely to keep! and they told me weight was 2lb 12oz :D :happydance: :cloud9:

hope everyone is ok, sorry i miss people out :flower: 
samie and rachael how are u 2 doing?

Hay x

p.s going to attach pictures when phone stops playing up and sends them to comp! shouldnt be too long!!


----------



## Samie18

Yeah I'm sooooo happy to have finished work!!

I'm now sat in the hairdresser having my highlights done as me n another girl from work are having our leaving meal tomorrow night! 
I'm super tired and can't wait to sleep properly, Chris has been away for the weekend so I don't sleep well on my own and add 2 12 hr shifts to that are a killer and to top it of I have developed cankles lol!!!

The swelling is that bad I leave dints if I press it... pitting oedema is not a good look =o)

Glad your 3d scan was good can't wait for the pics.

Hope everyone else had a good weekend
xx


----------



## betty14

Aww samie, yay for mat leave not yay for the cankles but a very good excuse to put your feet up :winkwink: 

X x x


----------



## hay246

my phone has decided its going to lose all connection for emails, so annoying!! will upload as soon as i can! 

big yay for finishing work samie, i cannot wait, i am just permanently tired at the moment, which probably isnt made better by being up coughing and spluttering everynight, i have the worst cough ever! going to drs at 5pm! had it for about a week now, and its just my throat no other cold symptoms! driving me mad now! 

x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hay im fine no sign of the baby yet :nope:

Glad ur scan went well cant wait to see the photos :happydance:

Everyone seems to be having good news, betty and ur weight loss and ur ovulation, lolly and ur good news from the consultation, the two new BFP's from pink and dawnky and all the pregnant ladies seems to be well and cant forget little olly the new baby of the group hopefully soon to b followed by my little Lily :happydance::happydance:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Hay can't wait to see them! Have you tried a honey and lemon drink for your throat? I hope the doc has some answers for you! 

Rach, she is obviously very comfy :hugs: 

Do you have weekly midwife visits now? 

Loving the positivity at the mo, hoping the bfp luck is catching :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

no still on once every 2 weeks, didnt have an appointment last week but i have one this wednesday, not sure if she will take inductions or anything yet though :-( 

i hope the BFP's catch on too would b lovely to see u get urs Betty 

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Aww well I hope you dont have to have Induction and your lily makes an appearance soon :) 

I hope you will stick around once she arrives, when we have all had bubbas we can move over together and set up a new thread :dance: 

X x x


----------



## dawnky1983

I'm agreeing with everyone else in hoping the bfp's are contagious - Betty and Lolly are definitely due 2 pink lines! Had first doc appt today and got a big folder of bumph to read - along with my first sample bottle! That'll be a laugh!
Loving hearing about scans and things, am so excited at the thought of seeing my wee bean, but that won't be for a while yet...
Hoping Lily comes soon Rachael, you must be dying to get your hands on her! And Samie, hope you enjoy your last bit of peace and quiet before baby comes along!
xxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks dawnkey, I do hope so! 

Gl with the sample bottle there is quite an art to it :haha:

X x x


----------



## hay246

4 pictures are attached :cloud9: :) first pic is my fave, he/she looks super cute i think :D 
finally blackberry data services are back after having problems all day, but its been worldwide problems! annoying!! 

Hay x


----------



## Samie18

Wow they are really clear! Can't believe how pouty the lips are, so cute! I'm gonna guess its a boy!
x


----------



## betty14

Aww hay they are so fab!! 

I have been trying to post for ages it wouldn't post from my phone :growlmad: 

I agree with samie I say it's a likkle fella :)


X x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone :) Scan pics are lovely Hay :)
Betty could you maybe send me some cupcake/fairycake recipes. I've been inspired by the sainsburys collection if baking stuff, have bought the silicone cases and tin etc in their kids colllection :haha:


----------



## betty14

Honey for sure honey, I have the perfect one! 

I made them for my friend at the weekend and she just melted lol! 

I'll email it later when I'm home :)

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Oh Wow!! Hay!!! They are incredible! I bet you are so pleased. I cannot wait for mine now! You can really see what he/she looks like! So cute! xx


----------



## hay246

thanks girls :D very pleased! it is so surreal that can see what they look like, makes you feel more connected with them though so cute!! 

Everyone is saying boy lol. only few saying girl. im still saying girl but will probably be a boy :haha: i dont mind either way though, so exciting. Just wondering whether going to be an Allister or Alexis :D 

Hay x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

the pics are fab, really clear. its so amazing what they can do these days i couldnt believe how much you can see their facial features i still can not get over ours. Im looking forward to comparing them to her when she arrives lol :thumbup:

Rachael


----------



## hay246

yeah definitely. imagine what the technology will be doing in years to come!! 

x


----------



## kix11

Hay I'm guessing girl!! :baby: They are some of the best 4d scan pics I have ever seen so clear! Glad you didn't find out I'm tempted now to book one - where did you have them done at the hopsital or somewhere private? Where's yours Abbie?

I've got a midwife appt this afternoon got loads of questions to ask so have written a little list I look like a geek!! Oh well. 

Rach how you feeling are you getting impatient? I would be! So exciting! 

I'm working from home with a cup of tea bliss! Waiting for delivery man to deliver our cot and dresser /changer very excited! 

xx


----------



## hay246

hey kix :) its definitely worth the money, and the dvd is so nice to watch over again, and as a keepsake :D its a private clinic, i had them done in wrexham, was going to go to st helens, which would probably be ideal for you, called takeapeek3d :) 

its good to ask questions, she always says to me do you have anything to ask and i'm like no no, lol. she was meant to call me for an appointment with obstetrician though for them to check cervix but not heard anything, she is pretty dopey my mw though to be fair!! 

aww exciting waiting for deliveries, its been like christmas already with all the online baby shopping ive been doing!! got everything now, apart from breast pump, some bottles, cot bedding set and the mattress! i decided as everything is up the loft when the xmas decorations come down beginning of dec the baby stuff is getting built too :haha: i cant wait! and never know, may arrive early! (bit of wishful thinking never hurt anyone!)

went to drs about my throat on antibiotics for 7 days now, its such a horrible cough cant wait for it to go, even worse at night too, feel forever tired lately too! 

when do you see mw again Rachael, have u had any twinges or anything?

Hay x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Getting very impatient now lol, also this last few days i have felt so uncomfy very heavy and my hips are very sore. I had paisn last night that woke me up but i got up for a little walk and they went within half an hour. 
Not sure if they are braxton hicks or slow labour, im back at the midwife tomorrow so ill be asking her about it. Havent had the show yet of the mucus plug not sure if that has to come out before labour starts this is all new to me.

Very exciting about the furniture being delivered kix i loved building ours and seeing the room take shape :happydance:

Rachael


----------



## Abbi808

Kix I am having mine done at a place called 4d babyface which is a private clinic not too far from me. I had my reassurance scan there and my gender scan. They do a 4d scan with a dvd and pictures for £50 for those that had a gender scan with them so its a pretty good deal I reckon. I am so excited for mine! I finish work on Friday too so it will be a great way to start my baby break! haha! 

We still have so much to buy...I am getting stressed! My db keeps saying 'don't worry - we will get it done' etc etc but he is just too laid back!

Aw Rachael I hope you don't have too long to wait. I am so uncomfortable now so I don't want to think what I will be like in 10 weeks time. I'm scared!!!

xxx


----------



## hay246

Rachael i totally have no idea how it all starts, mucus plug, etc , my bf says to me so do i take u to hospital, what happens how do you know its starting im like ermmmm haha i dont know! ill be on the phone to my mum, this is happening what do i do. :haha: lol!! 

Abbi if it wasnt for me, we probably wouldnt have anything, fella just left it to me really as he didnt know what we needed and that. ive liked just getting it all out the way asap though! that is a good deal for your scan. we paid £155 for 4d scan, 4 colour images, dvd and about 10 thermal images, and then we got some keyrings done after, which were about £3 each. but i'd still say its 100% worth the money, most of them are about £150 region so dont feel like ive been ripped off or anything! <3 

Hay x


----------



## Samie18

No easy answer girls to what when and how because every labour is different! Sometimes you can lose your plug weeks before and sometimes you will keep losing it and others won't have anything, sometimes your waters go and nothing happens sometimes there is a massive gush other times a trickle which might make you think you just peed a bit and sometimes babies are born in their waters. We see loads of mums a good few times because they think they are in labour only to send them home again, which is really frustrating for them and they feel silly.

Only thing I'd say is if your worried get checked because there is no harm in being sent home again and you never know things might actually be happening and they will keep you in!


----------



## hay246

thanks Samie, i know my friend went in, they told her to go back home, she got in the bath and her mum ended up delivering her son practically! lol. 
only thing is with me, im going to a hospital thats like an hour away so dont want to be going in and getting sent home, but presuming you call midwife 1st? i have no idea? lol

tmi but i have this cough and when i have a massive coughing fit even if ive just peed, fluid will come out, thats just clear and like water but its not wee? is that just cause baby is putting pressure on bladder and the coughing not helping? cause it never happened before this horrible cough! 

Hay x


----------



## Samie18

for labour You would ring the unit to let them know what's happening and they would prob tell you to observe the contractions over the hour then ring back, if our women live far away we give them the option to stay on the ward to see if labour progresses.

If your sure its not wee you might need to ring and be seen because you shouldnt leak any fluid. Obviously coughing can cause you to wee a bit, but I'd put a pad on see if it gets wet, and ring the delivery unit see what they suggest


----------



## pink23

I loved having my 4d scan with caleb, we had ours at baby bond and that was £179 I think.
Im scared of labour tbh as I had a c-section with caleb so havent got a clue what it will be like. xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Loving the new look B&B 

Hay, the scan pics are fab! 

I've got my appointment through for my scan thing where they check to see if tubes are blocked so fingers crossed all okay & then we can start trying again.
Its on the 10th November so not too long to wait.

Right, off to teach the public of Edinburgh how to drive :wacko: working 9 till 9 today, eugh, cannot be bothered!

Lolly x


----------



## pink23

glad your appointment come through quick lolly, wow that is a long day. does it go quick xx


----------



## betty14

Wow that came through really quick that's fab! I'm really hoping and praying it's all clear for you! 

Gosh 9 til 9 that's madness how come you got so many today? 

I'm loving the new look bnb too, explains why I hd been having trouble getting on! 

Pink don't you have docs today? X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Hay - that is a great price for what you got! The pics are the best I have seen too! Ours won't be quite that good I don't think but will still be fab to see lo again! 

Aw Lolly! Good news - that will come round before you know it! 9-9...eurghh! Not nice! I wa s speaking to someone yesterday who works 8-5 at one job then drives to where I work for 6pm and works till 10pm and he does that five days a week!! He must be crazy!! 

I leave work on Friday! Whohoo! 

xx


----------



## pink23

yeah docs at 5.30. oh is looking after lo so at least i wont have to worry about caleb playing up lol xx


----------



## betty14

Aww well keep us posted on how it goes! 

Abbie how exciting! Do you have any plans for your mat leave? 

I woke up with period type cramps this morn so losing hope that I'm in with a chance!
We shall see! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Not really Betty - going to sort the nursery and just have some 'me' time - lunch dates with friends/family, start a pregnancy yoga dvd and generally just relax. I won't have much time for relaxing once the baby gets here so need to make the most of the next few weeks. I keep thinking that Christmas is just round the corner, I don't even have the baby things ready let alone presents. I'm hoping that I am forgiven for my lack of imagination this year! ha!

And don't worry - af cramps are a pregnancy symptom for lots of ladies! How many dpo are you now?

xxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww that sounds perfect, have a nice relaxed time and I'm sure people will understand about Xmas! My friend is due early jan so we aren't doing presents this year but instead we are doing a nice meal :thumbup:

I am 9 DPO today which is odd for me to be getting cramps with 5 days to go till af :shrug: I dunno, I have done very well at forgetting about it so as not to get hopes up but you can't ignore cramps :haha:

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

I hope so! My gift can be giving everyone a new family member! haha!

Aw, I bet it's so hard trying to forget and then feeling cramps! Constant reminder! A lot of people have af type cramps around implantation time so it could be that. Less than a week until you can find out :D Will you wait until 14dpo or test earlier? I was naughty and tested at 10dpo with an ic! ;) 

xx


----------



## pink23

wow betty thats come round quick hope af stays away xx
I cant wait till materntiy leave lol means I wont have to work christmas day x


----------



## betty14

Hmmm well I make a habit of not having hpts in the house so i cant be tempted so i will wait and see if I'm late then test after, I can't stand seeing the neg so I'd rather wait it out and be sure it's the right result! 

Ha ha put in everyone's card IOU a new baby then cousin or niece/nephew or grandchild haha that would be fab! 

Pink I know considering I have a long cycle it does go quite quick! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Yes Pink my day flies in!

Betty when your up and running you will never have moments peace, my phone never stops but I've done this for 9 years now soi get quite a lot of recommendations.

Everything seems to move quite quick in the Edinburgh infirmary so I guess I'm lucky that way just hoping tubes are not blocked.

Betty my bfp didn't even show up on an ic till I was 20 dpo but a frer picked up early, exciting you'll find out next week!

Right back to work for me!

Good luck at docs pink!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

lolly do you have a seperate phone for work?

honey, i am so sorry i didnt email yesterday i totaly forgot, and i dont even have baby brain to blame :haha: i have emailed you the recipe now :)

here is a pic of the recipe i sent you i made these for my friends birthday :)



they are super tasty and really easy to make :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## pink23

well back from docs about an hour ago and they had no pregnancy tests lol. Dr just advised home tests are reliable and that to ring hospital tomorrow as the diabetic team practically take over my care x


----------



## betty14

lol typical eh pink! 

i think they are right about hpt, was your line nice and dark?

do you have to have lots of special care or is it just keeping a closer eye on you?

x x x


----------



## pink23

i did a digi yesterday and that was 3+. so that makes me feel better x
Yeah I have to go every 2-3 weeks for diabetic clinic thena few extra scans for babies weight and growth. Its annoying at times but the weeks seem to roll into one. Oh and also remember i have to go to eye infirmary every 3 months to or less depending if I have any changes with eyes xx


----------



## betty14

i bet that makes pregnancy go super fast eh! but at least you get to see your lo extra times :happydance:

i can only dream of seeing 3+ on a digi that must make you on :cloud9:

xx x


----------



## Lollylou

Aw go pink typical!

Yeah I have 2 phones Betty.

Night in front of the tele for em tonight, maybe 2mor will bring news of rachaels baby :happydance:

Lolly x


----------



## pink23

im just watching emmerdale then mount pleasant xx


----------



## hay246

I have been off work today felt so ill this cough is driving me mad, drinking lots and seems to have eased a bit hoping it doesn't last much longer! Betty those cakes look yummy!! 

Lolly hope ur day went ok I used to do 8-8 shifts such a long day! 
Pink when I went docs they didn't even get me to do a test strange really!! 

Hope you're doing ok Rachael. Abbi I bet ur glad u finished now. I can't wait - 10 weeks and counting for me providing I don't need to go off earlier, can't b bothered with work most time now lol! But 9 months off is keeping me going!! 
Waiting for the fella to bring me back a maccys now, our nearest one is an hour away and he has gone with a few friends for a catch up and kfc lol! 

Hay x


----------



## Samie18

Have I missed something and Racheal has gone into labour....


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Sammie, not as far as I know, I was just meaning it will be any day now :flower:

Lolly x


----------



## Abbi808

I like the IOU idea Betty!! haha! Those cakes look amazing too! I WANT! ;)

How exciting for you Pink! Annoying that they had no tests though!

So pleased Hay, I couldn't take any more and my db didn't want me driving on the motorway every day so really looking forward to the time off! Lady of leisure (for 10 weeks at least) haha!

xx


----------



## betty14

Abbie you should so do it lol! Enjoy your time off by the time the baby arrives you should be very relaxed :) 

The cakes are so eat to make and are yummy!

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Ahhh I see


----------



## pink23

well next week I have-
monday- diabetic midwife bloods etc-
wednesday-dr midwife
friday-diabetic clinic.
So my weeks is busy with appointments. I am hoping monday I will have date for scan.
Ive got work tomorrow 5:30-9:30 dont really want to go but extra pennies. Work weekend to 2-10 x
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## betty14

wow thats a lot already eh! at least you know your being looked after huh!!

x x x


----------



## betty14

also anyone agree rach has been mia for a couple of days now?

maybe she ia having her baby :dance:

honey are you ok? not been on for a day or so either :(

x x x


----------



## hay246

Yeah, hope rachael and honey are doing ok! Busy wiv babies maybe?hehe xx


----------



## pink23

yeah very busy. least next week will go quick.
Hope rachel and honey are ok xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone :hi:
Been generally busy. Had a man in finishing the tiling in the kitchen :) Oliver was discharged by the health visitor on tuesday, he was weighed and was 6lb 9oz, he is putting about 2oz a day on, no wonder I'm shattered!!! :haha:
Our eldest Brandon has been selected for the Writing Squad for our county, he will do 3 all day sessions (one per term) with a small group of his peers from other schools and get to meet famous authors, poets and illustraters etc, first one tomorrow :) My dear hubby goes back to work tomorrow and I'm feeling a bit anxious about it. it has been so wonderful having him home for so long and I'm really going to miss him :sad1: Here is a pic I really like of our eldest and youngest :)
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kix11

I am loving the new look on here it's so much easier to use on my phone! Yay!
Betty af type cramps sound promising fingers crossed for you!! I agree pink it seems to have cone round really quick! Your cakes look yummy Betty by the way. 

Ooh I wonder if Rach has had the baby?! Can't wait to hear! 

Abbi last day tomorrow wow lucky you that will be lovely having all that time off!! 

How you feeling samie?xx


----------



## pink23

glad your ok honey. great pic, its nice having oh around isnt. xx


----------



## Samie18

Ahh what a lovely pic honey! I agree about partner being at home I'm really lucky as Chris works from home so he will be here loads!

I wonder if Racheal is having bump.....

Those cakes look lovely betty inspiring me to bake! (I never do any cooking)
Got everything crossed for you this month betty!!

I am glad not to be doing the 12.5hr shifts now until jun don't envy you lolly especially sitting most of the day, my bum kills sitting for a few hours lol.

Glad your being looked after pink diabetes is so much easier controlled in pregnancy the earlier in pregnancy.

You ok kix?

I'm not too bad thanks kix . Have loads of difficulty with my pgp can hardly move and sleeping is becoming so difficult keep getting severe hip cramp and the pressure in my pelvis is immense...she will prob be about 15lbs lol she feels so heavy luckily have another scan Monday so will get an estimated weight, sounds bad but I can't wait until she is born now, its really getting hard work just glad I've finished work!

Chris is away teaching again this weekend so I'm home alone, which I hate =o(

Hope everyone else is ok
X


----------



## betty14

Honey glad to hear your ok! And ollie is doing great that's fab news :happydance:
Love the picture! Does ollie look like your eldest as a son as a baby? 

Kix I sure do hope so, my tummy has been feeling odd today can't put my finger on it but I refuse to get hopeful as I really don't think I am gonna get that elusive bfp! 

Thanks about the cakes they are fab! and so easy to make! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hello, 

Haven't been on for a while cos of my tooth!! Good news is I got AF today!! Woohoo!! 

Bad news is root canal tomorrow :-( 

Hope everyone is ok!! 

Amelia x


----------



## betty14

Sorry samie we must of posted at the same time! 

Enjoy your mat leave! Your lucky to have your oh at home, what does he do? 

Hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long, my Sis had pgp bad so I know how bad it can be sleeping etc, hope she will arrive promptly :thumbup:

I hope your right about me but I'm not so sure :haha:

Amelia, hope the root canal goes well it will be a rellief to get it sorted :hugs:
And wooooooo frikin Hooooo for af! :yipee::dance::happydance:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

He is a landscape photographer so does lots of teaching and writing books and for magazines he also has a website www.theuklandscape.co.uk if you have a few mins spare you could see what he does! =o)

I had the pelvic probs quite early in my coccyx but they were manageable but now its really difficult to even turn over, least ive only a few weeks to go then hoping it fixes itself quick!!

I'm really hoping your bfp is close by
xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

OMG Samie checked out the website and the photos are fantastic, I've always been a keen photographer :) In my 3rd pregnancy I had spd and had physio which helped a lot and had a brace/corsette thing to wear which also helped. As soon as baby is born pain gone so not long to wait. Thanks for comments about the photo, all 3 of them are so wonderful with Ollie :) He is like Brandon was as a baby, but often has days where he looks like Jack and lots of ppl have said he looks like Sofia too :) I have everything crossed for you Betty for a bfp.
xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Omg Rach must have had her baby surely???????

I cant believe your all having your babies it's came round so quick! Hope you will still pop in and chat :cry:

Amelia :happydance::happydance:for af! Now you can really start trying!

and wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooppppppppppp its Friday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Betty how many dpo are you?? Excited??? 


lolly x


----------



## pink23

I have work this weekend booo. I will defianetly be popping in and staying in here as your all great.
xx


----------



## Lollylou

How are you feeling pink? X


----------



## Abbi808

Wow Samie, those pictures are incredible. My db LOVES stuff like that...he is always bringing fancy cameras home from work to take pictures of the sunset etc! ha!! HE will love that site. 

Amelia - congrats on AF!! Soon be bd time! ;)

LAST DAY LAST DAY LAST DAY!!! :D :D :D :D

xxxx


----------



## Lollylou

Woo hoo abbi enjoy ur last day!!! Xx


----------



## pink23

im fine thanks lolly, no real symptoms, just a bit irriatablte. The spots have finally gone xx


----------



## Samie18

He is really good. He did try get me into photography but it just isn't for me! I spend most of my spare time going round with him sitting in cars or trekking about, but we do go away quite a lot so can't complain. Dunno how we will do it so much with a baby... although think my mum will steal her as much as she can because they still live in stockport so won't see her often so I'm sure she will volunteer to take her!

I'll still come on here I feel like your all my friends now and I'm waiting for the updates!


----------



## betty14

Wow samie those photos are fab! I actually love photography, I wanted to go to college to train but thought it would be hit and miss as a career, I have a basic canon dslr and am resident photographer for family and friends :haha:

You will have some lovely photos of your little princess! 

Lolly I am 11 DPO today, been getting serious period cramps and randomly some ewcm so dunno what that's all about :shrug: 

Honey did you get the cupcake recipe ok? 

Abbie woo for last day! I bet your on top of the world! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I know I can't wait for all the piccies he will do of her!

It took a while before he made a good living from it but he does really well now and he's one of the lucky one who gets to do what he loves as and when he wants.


----------



## betty14

Well he sure is good at it! Has he ever been to the Sussex downs? It's so beautiful, it's only a few miles from where I live and it's breathtaking! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Nope he hasn't, we always have so many plans to go so many places but end up in the same places, peaks, lakes and locally. He does want to do lots more but he can't bring himself to slum it in a tent but won't pay for hotels lol
Hopefully as I'm off till June we will get to different places because he doesn't like going alone for some reason! Next planned trip is to glencoe in Scotland again but will have to break the journey because it took forever when we last went and that was without bump in tow!


----------



## betty14

Aww well if he ever gets the chance he should! There are plenty of cheap b&bs :winkwink: 

I'd love to visit Scotland one day looks beautiful! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

11dpo Betty thats super exciting! When you gonna test??

I'm hoping I will get af in a week or 2 as I think I ovulated last week so fingers crossed. 

Yeah Scotland is pretty & stuff but believe me its a totally different story living here! 

Anyone nice plans this weekend?

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

I'll wait and see if af shows up before I test, yesterday and today I've had period cramps and really painful trapped wind low down! I also had ewcm today :shrug:

I hope you get af soon too then you know your back on track :thumbup:

I bet it's diff, easy for an outsider to see the best bits eh! Like thousands of londoners come to our beach in the summer but it's only 5 mins down the road to me and I don't go as much as I should! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey ladies :hi:
Sorry Betty forgot to reply, yes I got the recipe thanks and am hoping to tackle it some time over the weekend if I get chance :hugs::hugs: 11 dpo oooh very exciting and I have everything crossed that is physically possible to for that bfp :hugs:
Glad you got your af pink, hope it's not too bad symptom wise.
My hubby has driven through Scotland when he was a lorry driver and he said it is a beautiful and cold!!!!


----------



## betty14

Fab honey, gl it's a really simple recipe and so so tasty :dance:

Thanks for the crossing, sure do hope it works :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## betty14

I keep thinking about Rachael, hope she is ok, unusual for her to be AWOL for so long :shrug:

Anyone got nice plans for the w/e I am making birthday cake! I always seem to be banking eh ironic as i can't eat any of it :haha:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

I Know I hope she's okay :flower:

I'm meeting my MIL for coffee at 12 for a catch up & then back to do the chores :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing: Oh the joys!

X factor tonight then back to work 2mor :cry:

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

:hugs:Ooh lolly sounds great, I think hubby might be treating me to a coffee today :)

I too have all the chores to do! Boo!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

After watching the football i was gonna go do a bit of shopping today and enjoy the sun but went to bed feeling ill woke up n threw up and still feel poo so a day on the sofa today for me!


----------



## betty14

Aww samie sorry to hear that :( 

Turn it into a duvet day and chill out watching chick flicks! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I too have lots of chores!!! Have got quite a bit done this morning though after being very :sad2: about losing the rugby :cry:
Gonna bake some packet muffins later as I need to go shopping for the ingredients for yours Betty and there is a brand new Morrisons opening down the road on Monday so will go there, then following week we're getting a super tesco extra which is apparently going to be 3 times bigger than the current tesco extra in town, gonna be skint!!! :haha:
Have a nice weekend all and Samie take it easy, sorry you're feeling rough, I got my morning sickness back at the end of my 2nd pregnancy :( 
xxx


----------



## Samie18

I can't complain really I had a 2 week break from being sick lol. Day would have been better if united won rather than draw, ah well feeling a tad better so getting some washing done!


----------



## pink23

ive not long in from work , relax in the morning then back at work for 2 xx hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## Samie18

All quiet again... our weekends must keep everyone v busy =o)

I've been an absolute fat pig this weekend its not good I really feel I need to get on the treadmill but doubt is get far lol so time for a few weeks of eating healthy me thinks, my poor baby being fed on crap!


----------



## betty14

I know far too quiet in here! 

Ive had a headache and period cramps all day today so no doubt the :witch: will be bang on time :cry:

Don't worry about eating crap samie im sure she likes it :winkwink:

X x. X


----------



## Samie18

Ahh rubbish betty when is it due??


----------



## betty14

14 DPO tomorrow :( I have really bad backache which I don't usually get:shrug:

Just wanna know now! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Well your not out until af gets here. I had period cramps but it never came just the positive test so fingers crossed! When you gonna test?


----------



## pink23

im just back from work and i have 5 days off woohoo xx


----------



## Samie18

Your back late and on a Sunday night but least you have 5 days off!!


----------



## dawnky1983

I would agree with the beautiful and cold assessment of Scotland! Went to Skye with DH and the in-laws last month, cracking place shame it peed down with rain the whole weekend! Lots of nice places to go to I recommend Ullapool as well it has a nice big loch and everything! Hehe! Got my fingers crossed for ya Betty!x


----------



## Samie18

Chris keeps saying about going to skye but its so far away to get their and if we went all that way and it rained he would get no pics, maybe one day! When we went to glencoe it was clear the whole time and about minus 7 so everything was frozen and all Chris did was moan because there were no clouds to make the pics nice lol he's never happy!


----------



## dawnky1983

Typical man then! Always got something to grump about! That's the problem with up here, weather is v. unpredictable and it can take a while to get anywhere as some of the roads are pretty pants! Esp. not good with bump!x


----------



## Samie18

Seriously if the cloud doesn't look right he won't go lol.
Yeah I agree not with bump so he's looking into northumberland instead. We did look at flying up to Scotland but with the hire car It wasn't cheap so think Scotland n skye are trips for himself.


----------



## dawnky1983

That sounds like a good plan - I always find it's nice to have a bit of peace and quiet without the menfolk as well - even talking to yourself sometimes you get more sense...x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning! 

Oooohhhhh Betty are u not tempted to test? I would be! 

I'm hoping I get af this week but who knows! 

I really hope rach is ok???

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Morning!

Lolly I so wanna test but don't have any :haha: 

She is due today so we shall see! If I'm honest I don't feel like she is coming but could be a false hope! I refuse to allow myself to think Ive been lucky! 

I'm worries about Rachael, she has been MIA for I we a week now right? 
X x x


----------



## kix11

Morning everyone - sorry for my lack of updates been mad busy at work then my dad has been staying at ours all weekend so had a lovely but busy one! 

I was hoping to log on and hear about Rach's baby - I am sure she must have had the baby by now and is just far too busy to update the forum?! I am shattered today could have slept all day rather than come to work but I have an easy week - no where to travel to just in the office all week so that's one good thing. 

We are starting to decorate babies room at the weekend can't wait! I have had loads of kicks the last few days feel it every day now and my tummy moves loads so hubby can see which is lovely! 

Betty I am really hoping you get good news - are you going to test today or wait until 2moro if af doesn't arrive?

All the Scotland talk is making me want to go and escape up there - I was born in Scotland so we used to go up all the time when I was little to see the family but my gparent have passed away now so don't go as often. My brother got married last year on the Isle of Skye it was gorgeous and then me and hubby spent a week going round the islands - Uist, Harris, Lewis and then we spent some time near Loch Ness was really lovely. 

Anyway happy Monday everyone hope you all have a good week - super jealous of Samie and Abbi on maternity leave (although don't envy your pains at all Samie hope your ok)

xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww kix sounds amazing! Its making me wanna visit thee too now lol! 

Im not sure what to do, hubby is away till Friday so I'm torn, if I find out I will wanna shout it from the rooftops but don't want to tell him over the phone :shrug:

I think I'll wait it out as long as my nerves can cope :haha:

How are you doing baby's room ? 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

good luck betty :thumbup:


----------



## betty14

Thank you Anna 

How are you? 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## betty14

Lol lolly! Oh the pier pressure!!

X x. X


----------



## hay246

Hi everyone, i'd be tempted to test too Betty but it is best to wait, i kept waiting thinking nooo it won't be its just a long cycle, i dont even know how many dpo i was, and then in the end i just did one for fun of it not even expecting anything so then it was even better :D but i would hold out as long as you can if you have willpower lol :dust: 

my cough is still awful, been coughin up blood on occassions, and my ribs are hurting from coughing so much, driving me mad now, been 2 weeks, went back to doctors and hes changed antibiotics so hoping they get rid, got to take 4 times a day for a week! cough is slightly better than before but still not just mild enough to get on with, especially at night and 1st thing! 

Really hope Rachael is ok, she must have had baby i'd say!

what did everyone think of xfactor last night? i thought bottom 2 were spot on, however when it came to it i really wanted frankie to go i really dont like him, and i dont think he can sing that good! 

kix exciting ur doing baby room, its great when u feel them move lots isnt it, i feel baby loads now and it feels sooo strange at times lol but i love it :D i have no idea what part is poking out at times when it goes hard i try and feel and guess bt i never know!

Hay x


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks kix, 

I'm getting cramping, which I know is a sign but I also cramp with af so I don't want to get excited to be let down with a bfn! 

Much as I'd love to be wrong I'm not so sure I'm pg :shrug: 

How late were you whenyou got your pos? 

Rachael must of had bubbs by now hope she is ok :flower:

Hope you feel better soon, my Sis had bronchitis when she had my niece not nice at all! 

I agree with the xfactor, I think the right ppl went!

X x x


----------



## pink23

fxd betty xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks pink :flower:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

You have more will power than me betty, I wasn't even late and tested think I was about 11 dpo!! 
We had a scan today and she is estimated at 6lb 3 at the min so heading for a 8lber plus at this rate and her hand is still by her face so I wouldn't be surprised if she comes out compound presentation just to tear me more lol but she is LOA at the mo so best position for labour so hoping she stays put!

I am enjoying mat leave because I'm really not sleeping so couldn't think of anything worse than having to go to work on like 4 hrs sleep.

Can't wait to hear from Racheal...
x


----------



## Abbi808

hey girlies...mat leave is fab! Went shopping with db's Mum this morning and now I am home relaxing - my legs hurt so much though - walking is no longer a friend of mine! ;) I also have achy hands, it's worse in the night and I have a feeling that it may be carpel tunnel syndrome. Apparently it is quite common in pregnancy and my cousin had it so I think I may have it too. My wrists are so sensitive it's horrible. Anyone else having anything similar?

Betty I am so excited for you. I really hope you get your bfp. I don't know how you are resisting the urge to test!! Very strong!

Hay I think the right people went. I don't think they had the best chemistry and the risk are so much better. Frankie can't sing but he does have something about him even if he does look like he needs a good wash! haha!!

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Abbi808

PS:- ladies - I know this is cheeky but my little sister has entered the Miss Teen Queen competition and has got through to the semi-finals but she needs votes to get to the final! If you can spare 75p (I know a rip off) could you please text in and vote for her? To vote for her text 'TQ08' to 81319. 

Here is the website:- 

https://missteenqueenuk.com/?Page=Section:Contest1

Also, I am trying to think of inventive ways for her to get more votes so if you can think of any then please let me know. She is raising money for a local charity and they are getting in touch with our local paper so that might help! :D Any other ideas welcome though! 

Thanks in advance girls to anyone who does vote! 

Oh and I have to put this:-

****Voters must be over 18 and have permission from the bill payer as each vote costs 75p!****

...otherwise she will get in trouble for not following the rules!

Thanks again!

xx


----------



## annanouska

ohhh the suspense betty! im not doing too bad, im 4 dpo now so looks like a semi normal cycle (prob about 35 days) ive had a horrid cold tho since OV day onwards so not holding out for much-not gone in to work today cant go 5 mins without coughing so air conditioned building isnt selling it to me! hope everyone is doing ok :winkwink:


----------



## Lollylou

Oh Betty I dunno how you can resist!!!!!!! :haha:

Really keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you!!!! :hugs:

I've got bad cramps, horrible! hopefully af is on way, I've to phone up and try and bring scan forward when I get af if its before 10th Nov as seemingly its good to have at end of af so fingers crossed it comes before then and we can find out if we can try again before Christmas! Knowing my luck both my tubes will be blocked!!! 

It has been the most disgusting day here, raining so bad that half the roads are shut so I've just gave up and came home. Pointless trying to teach in this. So I've got my jammies on already & gonna watch my sky plus!

Betty :test:


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Anna sorry to hear your poorly, but glad your having a 'normal' cycle! I have a 34 ish day cycle!

Lolly sounds nasty! Jammies and sky plus sounds like a plan!! 

No sign of af yet and I have a ton of trapped wind! I so so so so hope this is it but not getting excited! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Oh Betty when will you test?


----------



## haychie

stopped takin my cerazette pill about 6 weeks ago as it made me feel so crappy, never had periods at all on it, unless i have missed one and then i bleed a couple of days later. ive been havin pregnancy symptoms, i did a test and there was a faint positive line so i did another the nxt day and there was a faint negative line. that was 3 days ago.. last night i had a spotting thinkin my period had come and i woke up this mornin to a brownie discharge and now nothin else all day. i feel like im pullin muscles in my lower tummy when i move too fast. i feel sick and slightly higher temp. anyone have any advice or suggestions???


----------



## Samie18

Cerazette does give pregnancy symptoms when you stop it. All I can suggest is you keep testing until a def positive or af comes.


----------



## betty14

Lolly I'm sure I replied to your last post yesterday :shrug: anyhoo, I'm gonna hang on and test maybe the weekend, because of the PCOS it could well be a longer cycle so don't wanna get my hopes up only to get a negative!

Haychie, I can only agree with samie, you can only retest or wait for af, hope you get a definitive answer one way or another! 

I had the most vivid dream last night that I got af but it was like a flood :haha: 

Very very :wacko:

X x x


----------



## hay246

got my fingers crossed for you Betty :D xxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks hay,

Keep thinking af had arrived but alas she is still MIA! 

Still cramping too so who knows!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey girls I've been stalking :haha: Betty I kept wanting to comment but I'm really excited for you so don't wanna hype you up and then you may be disappointed. Welcome Haychie :wave: 
Hope everyone else is ok.
xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey, I am just really frightened to get excited for af to show up so will just see! 

Hope your ok! 

X. X x


----------



## Samie18

Same here honey, I don't wanna be over positive because I know how gutted you will be if its negative!


----------



## betty14

Thanks girls you are the best :flower: my mum just told menshe thinks I am pregnant! Not sure what to make of that lol! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

aww exciting, but again dont want to say yes it sounds like you are etc as nothing worse than getting hopes up for it to be neg, but its sounding very good so far! :D 

will find out soon enough :) x

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Samie18

Hope she's right! xx


----------



## annanouska

me too :winkwink: 

i think its so hard to not get excited and also so hard to think well why wouldnt it work! my hubby keeps saying ' i dont know how all these kids keep getting pregnant its hard work' lol men :dohh: 

im off work today again but iwll go back in tomorrow and get moaned at-its sill we have a large air conditioned building and everyone goes in with colds and flu and bugs and then i stay off for two days as got chest infection and bad throat form all the bugs and get moaned at!!! oh well! feeling much better tho :happydance: 

decided to make a special tea tonight (no real reason other than its horrid out) having honey glazed gammon and parsley sauce with roasted baby carrots and parsnips :happydance: also got bread a butter pudding for afters- not eaten that in about 15 yrs lol but htought would be nice for a cold day- also lifted out some cake i made fromt he freezer to go wiht a brew :coffee: 

you are all more than welcome :happydance:


----------



## annanouska

betty forgot to ask- do you temp? i thought it was silly but have found it quite good with my pcos as it gives me an idea whats happening. also-did anyone have issues with their CM after the pill? mines quite thick and 'hostile' when it should be EW, using pre seed atm to help with it as the robitissin is hard to time when to take as im irregular- hopefully itl keep settling


----------



## Lollylou

Oh My god Betty you are so strong!

I cant take it anymore :haha::haha: I just so want you to be pregnant!!!! I would have done a million tests by now! I was sure i was come on here today to see you were preggo!!! Are u really gonna wait till weekend?? 


Lolly x


----------



## hay246

haha Lolly you mean "please dont wait till the weekend i cant bear it myself!" :haha: 

lots of :dust: to Betty :D x


----------



## Lollylou

Hay I'm actually peeing my pants waiting to find out! I'm such a bad influence!


----------



## annanouska

me too lolly!


----------



## Samie18

Lol lolly!!
I don't know how you can wait to weekend I'd burst =o)


----------



## betty14

Oh man I hope I am now just so I don't disappoint! 

Um I think I should wait because because I want hubby to know first and if I test my mum will know instantly :haha:

The suspense is killing me too tho! I wanna know! I really hope this is it! Let's say I'm cautiously optimistic! 

Anna I don't temp because I have an erratic sleep pattern so it won't work :(

My heart is racing today! I have a murmur and I have a fast resting hb anyway but today it's about 112! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Ha ha shall I test just for you ladies :haha:

X x


----------



## Lollylou

OMG yes test test test test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lollylou

I'm gonna be glued to this all day now! Betty are you gonna test????????


----------



## betty14

Lolly your a bad influence! I'm scared! But I wanna!! :haha:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Awww betty it won't disappoint either way because its exciting that you ovulated now when a couple of months ago not even that was happening!
It's just exciting now because a bfp is possible!


----------



## Lollylou

Ye totes! I Agree with Sammie :haha:


----------



## betty14

Ha ha ha ohhhh the pressure I dunno what to doooo!! 

I gotta go buy a test so should I just do it or wait for hubby?

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Do whats best for you Betty don't feel under pressure by us lol If testing with hubby with you is what you want then wait =o)
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Exactly! I want nothing more than for you to be pregnant but if its something that you want to do with hubby then wait but if not TEST and let us know!


----------



## betty14

Ha ha I'm so torn! I think maybe I should wait I'm only 15dpo so terrified of the :bfn:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

If you wanna test get a frer i really hope this is it for you :flower:


----------



## Samie18

I really feel for ya :hugs::hugs:

Stick with what you wanna do
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Sammie I cant believe you only have 25 days to go!


----------



## Samie18

Me neither lol!!!
It has gone super quick im just hoping she comes in the next couple of weeks because i can't face going over =o(


----------



## Lollylou

It seems like it has flown in! Have you decided on names?


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks lolly! I just dunno!

What DPO did you guys get bfp? 

Samie I cant get over how quick it seems to have gone! Madness!! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Betty the suspense ia killing me!! But defo reckon you should wait for hubby myself as you will be so emotional either way. And.... if you are pregnant you will want to tell him first and give him a massive cuddle! Got all my fingers and toes crossed!!! 

Still nothing from Rach? 

Baby's room we are doing in all bright colours got a White cot and dresser changer just need a wardrobe. Hubby is painting the room white and we have ellfie and mop things from m&p's which is all lovely and bright. We bought matching curtains and border etc. Can't wait to start doing it! Going to get the pram we picked with my mum this sat too as she has offered to buy it which us lovely! 

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## Lollylou

Well I wasn't expecting to get my bfp when it happened but I reckon i was 15-16 dpo. It didnt show on a ic but came up straight away on a frer and clear blue. If your not sure, hang on a bit. think of it this way.....the longer you wait the more likely it will be positive! Either way, do what suits you :hugs:


----------



## hay246

i didnt actually test till 26th April, and according to dates i would have ov'd 24th March so cant really go by me as i left it ages as i just didnt think i would be and convinced myself it was just a long cycle! 

but seriously if u want to do it with hubby dont feel like u have to, we are all rooting for you either way :D but if you do, get a frer!! xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty wait for hubby xx Not that I dont wanna know but you've been thru so much together so nice to get good news together if you're gonna get that bfp, have everything crossed for you and will pray for you too as when I prayed for something the other day for close their prayers were answered so worth a try I reckon :haha:
xxx


----------



## Samie18

We havent decided for definate yet but our favorite is Sophia Belle but we will wait to see what she looks like before deciding!

I was 12 dpo and tested on one of those blue handled sticks (dunno what they are called) and woke up from a night shift for a wee so thought i'd check got a faint line asked Chris to check and he agreed and i said oh shit lol and went back to sleep hahaha was scary even though it was planned :haha:
I then went and got a clearblue that evening and it came up with 1-2 weeks that was March 3rd and now shes nearly here ahhh even more scary!


----------



## hay246

samie so exciting, 25 days woooo, roll on 9 weeks for me to finish work lol, baby due week later! :D i really like sophia belle, we have decided on ours for boy and girl, i wanted belle for middle name too, but boyfriend isnt too keen! x


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks girls!!

I dunno what I would do without you! :hugs::hugs:

I think I'll wait that way I cry on him either way :haha:

If I wait till fmu sat morn I'll be 19 DPO so will be correct whatever the result I would think! 

I think I would go nuts without you all to be crazy with!

Honey all the prayers are welcomed :) 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Wow your working late!!
I wanted Isabella but have had so many friends use that for their babies this past year that i decided against is so chose Belle. I have really struggled with middle names to go with Sophia because i dont want a flower name like Rose or names like Grace...
But so many names just don't flow with Sophia so its still not decided, wish we had decided because she is just called it most of the time lol


----------



## Lollylou

Aw thats lovely Sammie :flower:

Betty, Joking aside, your doing the right thing :hugs:

Lollyx x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie we have 3 boys and 1 girl and her name is Sofia Jayde 
xx


----------



## Samie18

Jayde goes nice.
Are you keeping names secret hay?
We haven't told the family because I don't want people putting their opinions in because I mentioned early on to my parents we liked Sophia and my mum said why don't you just call her Sophie.... I felt like saying why don't I just call her Fred! There different names lol then they kept texting me saying we think you should call her Phoebe to which I just said NO! Then it was Madison so I just said we have picked a name and were not telling until she is born, the interference stopped then lol


----------



## hay246

Maddison i really like too! well we have told a few people that we know aren't having kids or will tell people, as nothing more annoying than if someone called them what we want!! i would be so mad! 
but nothing worse than people stating their opinions at end of the day as long as you and your partner do thats all that matters! 
Yeah working up till 20th Dec and due 29th, kinda dreading it now, as tired all the time now, but i do only sit at desk so cant really complain too much! 

x


----------



## Samie18

I love Alexis, i considered that for a middle name but doesnt flow with Sophia i like Alexia too but same with that i'm trying to find a Italian/Greek middle name to go with Sophia which is why i like Belle/Bella but cant have two names ending with a (or maybe i'm just thinking way too much into it) :haha:


----------



## betty14

Ergh! I hate when ppl give their negative opinions on names at the end of the day it's your and OH's baby and if you wanted to call it walnut you could :haha:

I love all the names you have said btw! My niece is Isabelle :) 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Lovely names hay and samie! Nothing worse than people giving you opinions. Hubby's dad laughed when we said we like Mia for a girl I could have cried! I'm struggling with middle names for girls too samie! 

Betty reckon your defo doing the right thing waiting for hubby will be a long week but worth it xxx


----------



## Samie18

It's a nightmare, I bet when I have her she will end up something completely different


----------



## betty14

Thanks kix, I'm busy this week with stuff and I'm Soooo tired by like 8-8:30 I'm ready for bed so hopefully a mix of busy and sleep will make it fly past! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

It will be Sat morning before you know it Betty! 

I've got our fire on tonight its freezing! Had to go and logs today, I love it it looks amazing!

I cant wait to get started TTC again! I miss it!!! :haha:


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww I'd love an open fire :) live the noise it makes! 

I want you to be ttc again too :flower: we WILL be bump buddies!! 

X x. X


----------



## Samie18

I can't wait for you both to get your bfp!


----------



## betty14

Thanks samie :flower:

X x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie, another first name I was looking at which incidently is Italian is Allegra but won't go with Sophia as a middle name. Natale - Italian form of Natalie, meaning "birthday," or in Church Latin "Christmas day." Nearly every other girls name I've found ends in 'a' :haha:
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Here's hoping I can try after next af :thumbup: feels like it's on it's way but who knows, I don't really know what to expect and when to expect it :wacko:
My bfp will be well into next year I'd imagine but hopefully sooner, so scary.


Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Loving all the names! My friend called her baby girl Quinn I think it's fab x


----------



## betty14

I hope you fall quick when your back to ttc lolly! 

Aww Quinn is cuteness! Is she a glee fan by any chance :winkwink:

X x


----------



## Samie18

I like that too! It's difficult coz every name I like ends in a A. Another choice is Sophia Elliana but its another a name lol

Maybe b4 Christmas lolly you never know!


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks guys :flower:

Betty she has never watched glee! Seemingly its from one tree hill? she is the cutest wee thing ever x


----------



## pink23

I cant wait for you both to announce your bfps xx
I think we wont tell anyone names until the baby is born. We are trying to not find out sex this time xx


----------



## annanouska

samie- i like sophia may :flower: sophia is a fab name. 

betty-4 more get ups and sleeps :sleep: 

glad to se everyone is doing good i do agree with not telling people names as it is annoying when people go on about it! im 5dpo and finding the 2ww torture this time for some reason i feel optamistic but i kno realistically..... oh well time will tell!


----------



## Samie18

I could never not find out i have to know =o)

I'm excited because there are loads of BFP's to come on here soon!!


----------



## haychie

hey thanks ladies.. lil update.. have felt so sick today, no period pains or any signs of a period, if i had known that cerazette does this to you i would never have takenn it! i just wanna be back to normal and in some kinda routine. think im goin to wait til the weekend to do another test if no period has come cuz it will have been about 4 weeks then since i slept with my ex (oops) xxx


----------



## Samie18

Well if you stopped it 6 weeks ago and slept with him 2 weeks later there is every chance your pregnant as I ovulated 2 weeks after stopping the pill. Hope the outcome is what your hoping for
x


----------



## betty14

aww i see lolly, i have never seen one treehill :haha:

pink thanks, hopefully we wont be very far apart, if not at the same time :hugs:

anna your so sweet, shall we do a sleeps countdown :haha::haha:

would be good to have a few more bfps in here soon, or we will all be either ttc or new mums the way time has flown with all your bumps!

x x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi ladies :flower:

Well i have had the baby as you mite have well guessed quite a busy and traumatic experience and only came home from hospital yesterday after 5 days.

I went to the midwife last wednesday and bp was 155/105 i had to go straight to labour and delivery, wen we arrived bp was 155/111 they diagnoised me with pre eclampsia as i had 3 traces of protein in my urine lots of swelling pain in my upper abdomin. They hooked me up to a drip and put in some medicine over 10 mins to bring it rite down which made me sick they then had me attached to a drip which was constant to stop seizures and fits. i had a machine testing bp every 15 mins. they also wanted to record my fluid outtake so was on a cafeter with no food or drink by mouth for 24 hrs. They started my labour off with a pessery tablet at 4pm and checked me agen at 10pm nothing had happened so i had another. They checked me at 3am and was only 1cm dilated they decided to break my waters to try and get things moving which was painful as i wasnt dilated. At 6am they checked me and i still hadnt had any dilation. i was getting contractions but they werent long enoug, but very strong. They decided to take more blood and give me a medicine on a drip to try and speed up contractions as babys heart rate was dropping dangerously low with every contraction. They started me on that medicine at 6.30am i fully dilated and delivered the baby by 6.50am with help of ventouse. Baby had to have stimulation to get her going and she was very cold and low blood sugars due to the traumatic birth. The cord had been wrapped round her legs. i did it all on a little bit of gas and air and actually dont remember alot of it i have major blackout of the event. I remmeber the doctor delivering the baby and needing to push i remember alot of midwives waiting by the resus machine and there was a doctor there as they were about to take me down for a crash section. My husband was very scared as he knew everything.

Baby Lily Rose Moore was born at 6.50am on the 13th October weighing 6lb 1oz. they only let me out of hospital yesterday as bp is not under control. I am on 8 bp tablets a day to try and get some regultion to it.

Sorry for the essay girls and i have prob missed loads out just wanted to give you a quick update.
Hope you are all ok :thumbup:

Rachael


----------



## hay246

great to hear from you Rachael! we were all thinking about u and hoping you were ok!
Congratulations on your baby girl, and glad to hear you and Lily are doing ok now, sorry to hear it was traumatic :( :hugs: 

Samie I'm sure you'll decide on names soon enough or something may spring to mind hopefully lol! 

Defo cant wait to see Lolly and Betty announce their BFP and be bump buddies would be sooo nice :D :happydance: Sat will soon be here betty, exciting stuff.

i am soo tired lately, dont think this cough is helping though, and when i cough it feels like something pops in my rib cage, seems never ending, wish these antibiotics would get rid of this stupid cough, over 2 weeks now, never had anything like it!

It has gone soooo cold now hasnt it, i love log fires i just am rubbish at making them and also dont like the mess they make and clearing them out lol x


----------



## Honeybear1976

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
So happy for you that she's here, welcome to the world Lily, you've finally joined your due date buddy!!! Really sorry that you had such a traumatic time Rache, it is practically identical to my 3rd child, except they couldn't induce me as planned as my bp was too high so had emergency section but I also went home on 8tabs a day for the bp, a few months and it was sorted and didn't have any issues with bp in this last pregnancy. Have they given you labetalol? How are you both settling in at home? Are you bf? Sending you lots of love and :hugs:, congratulations and well done xx


----------



## betty14

Sorry it was so traumatic Rachael, but at least you are both ok now and hopefully your bp will stabilise soon and you can enjoy lily :hugs: 

Massive congrats to you and your oh! 

Hay, hope the cough gets better soon, if non get back to the doc! I think I said before my Sis had bronchitis when she had my niece via c-section! They gave her a codeine linctus to stop her coughing and straining the c-section!
I can't wait for sat lol! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ha ha Rache just saw your booby baby ticker!! Hope it's going well? x


----------



## Samie18

Ohh Racheal that's such a shame it went horrible, and full treatment with the mag sulphate means you must have been quite ill! But must admit with what you put I thought it was gonna end with c section so you were lucky to get a ventouse. Can't wait to see a piccy.

Wonder what traumatic birth story ill have to add lol

Betty any signs of AF yet....
x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

thanks ladies.

Yeah breastfeeding its great i love it once i got over the bit of pain at first and now milk is there is brill and lily loves it :happydance::happydance:

They did come in the delivery room at one point and ask why i hadnt already been taken down for a section and they were really pushing me to have an epidural as this lowers blood pressure. 
yeah i am on labetolol but it doesnt work enough on its own so i also have to take nifedipine that seems to really work.

Rachael


----------



## rachaelmoore8

A couple of pics of lily.
The winnie the pooh dress is her coming home outfit yesterday :flower:

Rachael


----------



## Samie18

Awww she is beautiful!

Your bp will settle eventually. Dunno if it was offered to you but because it was traumatic for you and your partner bear in mind the hospital can arrange a debrief of your delivery if you want it, maybe you might not now but in further pregnancies things might rise from this time that you wanna chat about.

I cant wait for my bump now I'm working on teaching Chris how to do a sweep haha


----------



## hay246

aww she is lovely Rachael, and can see resemblance to 3d scan too :)

haha Samie, not long now, my friend is due on the 21 November, sadly sold my Rihanna tickets last night, only put them on yesterday day and they were sold by 10pm last night. and made £110 so cant complain, so gutted cant go, but know that im not going to want to stand or be pushed around at 34weeks, and my friend is due 21st and its on 18th Nov! but at least some good come out of it by making money lol.. might do it again when i know a concert is going to sell out, definitely money to be made! 

x


----------



## betty14

Aww Rachael she is beautiful, well done :flower:

Samie no sign of her yet, still cramping today and feel weird, kinda wobbly inside lol! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

Congrats rachel, sorry it was so traumatic. glad your home safely now xx


----------



## Samie18

That's good then betty!

I wouldn't wanna be at a concert either. I sold some Justin timberlake tickets a few years back for about £300 was good profit!


----------



## hay246

just had call from dr, got to go on iron tablets! hope they dont make me ill like ive heard they can! 
x


----------



## Samie18

They will just add to the constipation lol


----------



## Abbi808

Aw Rachael she is gorgeous! Sorry it was so traumatic for you. Well done for getting through it on just gas and air!!

Hope everyone else is well. I'm shattered! Went into town today to get the things for my hospital bag and it has wiped me out! On the plus side I just had a major internet shopping spree and now have nearly everything ordered! Weight off my mind to be honest. 

Really hope you get your bfp Betty- no af is a great sign. I have no idea how you are resisting the urge to test! Well done you!! ;) 

3D scan tonight! :D

Speak soon xx


----------



## pink23

I didnt like iron tablets xx
Im off to work soon until 9.30 then oh is off to work at 10.30 xx


----------



## betty14

Aww abbie, well done on getting everything ordered! 

I am resisting becaus I'm terrified I'm gonna get af or a bfn, but will be testing sat morn so will know either way! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

abbi enjoy the scan, exciting, look forward to seeing your pics! x


----------



## betty14

Abbie sorry I forgot to say enjoy the scan! Can't wait to see pics!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Ohhh more pics! Hope the scan is fab xx


----------



## kix11

Rach huge congratulations! You must be so proud she is gorgeous!! I love her little winnie the pooh dress! Sorry to hear you had a crap experience - at least it is mostly a blackout but sounds awful. 

Abbi enjoy the scan - exciting looking forward to seeing pics. 

Betty really good that still no af :thumbup:

xx


----------



## dawnky1983

Congratulations Rachael! What a little cutie you have there! She's gorgeous! Sorry you had a bad time but I bet it was all worth it!
Betty, still got fx'd for you that there's no sign of af!x


----------



## Lollylou

Rach :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Excellent news! Sorry it was tough for you though but glad your doing good :hugs: 

Betty, this is getting very exciting! How you feeling?

I got af today wooooooooooooooooppppppppppppppppppp I'm back in the game!

Lolly x


----------



## annanouska

yey rach, all the girls were routing for you everyday:hugs: 

Betty-im getting so giddy for you now, im trying not to as i dont want you to be disappointed but who knows eh :winkwink: 

those high tech scans look really cool- im a bit worried if i do get a bfp one day they wont see anything as im too fat :cry: my diet isnt going so good gained 3 lb this week but i had familly over and ate out every day:blush: back to it now! 

im 6dpo today and i am NOT going to symptom spot....however....ive noticed ive had a lot of creamy/wet CM past few days, cant say ive ever noticed that before. also i have a really terrible headache today- honestly, think its just me getting used to 'cycles' again :shrug: 

i had an 11day lp last month so keep waiting...

betty....3 more sleeps and get ups :sleep:


----------



## annanouska

sorry lolly forgot to say woooooooooooooooooooooo 
:winkwink:


----------



## Samie18

Never been happy to have AF but i would if i was you Lolly =o)

Heres to your BFP

xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey, 

Haven't been on for a while but had a quick read to catch up! Congrats Rachael she is gorgeous!!!! That's great u had AF lolly u can get started again now!! Ooh Betty I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u big time!! You soooo deserve it!!! 
I had my ultrasound scan last week and they said there's no cysts on my ovaries so god knows what this pain is in my side!! Had it for 3 months now!! 
Hope everyone else is well!! X


----------



## betty14

Thanks girls! She is still mia! :)

Today I have back ache and still cramping... Having never been pg before not sure how it 'should' feel if I am :haha:

I have decided I'm gonna buy the tests tomorrow as the frer are buy one get one free in superdrug :winkwink:

Lolly :yippee::dance::happydance::yipee: for af hope they can bring your appointment closer and get that Xmas bfp on the way!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning! 

Wow af is a bitch lol total killer but nevermind! Hopefully I will ovulate in a few weeks :wacko:

So betty are you still waiting till Sat? Have you told oh your late, is he excited?
This will just be amazing if its positive,if its not, well as Sammie said isn't it just great you can actually be in this situation now! I think once we have all had our babies we should meet up and have a party! I feel like I know you all so well!

Anna I will keep everything crossed for you :flower:
Abbi How did scan go?
Amelia did they not give you any idea what pain could be?

Lolly x


----------



## Abbi808

Morning girls....went for the scan. I feel so guilty though because I came out so disappointed. Before I went in he was so active which I thought would be great - apparently not. His head was buried deep down in my pelvis facing towards my spine and he just wouldn't budge. I did star jumps and everything to get him moving his head but he wasn't having any of it - just kept wriggling his body. Eventually he did turn but not for very long and because he kept fidgeting she couldn't get a good shot. He had hiccups too and kept putting his hand across his face which didn't help! We did find out that he is around 3lbs 11 though so think he may be a little chunk ;) I feel bad for being disappointed because he was happy and healthy but I so wanted a clear shot of his face. The tech tried so hard too and I felt bad for being grumpy and bad for my lo because of all the prodding him to get him to move. I guess it's just the luck of the draw so I will just have to wait till he comes to see him properly! I have attached the best pics for you to see. 

xxx

PS:- Betty I am so excited for you!! I really hope this is it!! :D
 



Attached Files:







K_22.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7









K_5.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7









K_18.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## betty14

Lolly, sorry to hear af is a biatch :hugs:

I have told oh I'm late and he is excited too! I might pee on the test and make him look :haha: it's so weird to think that 2 an a half mths ago I wasn't even ovulating now I'm waiting to test for a real this could be it! I really really hope it is but if not I'll have my cry and be back to it! I have docs next week to get ball rolling for fs would be fab to change it to confirming I'm pg! 

I think we should see about meeting up would be so weird to put faces and voices to our typing :wacko: but I do feel like I know all of you so well :hugs:

Aww Abbie sorry to hear your disappointed, the pic you have attached are good, he looks so cute! Like you say at least he is happy and healthy your doing a fab job cooking him :) 

Although you didn't get pics that were crystal clear you still got to watch him on the screen for a while and that memory won't fade :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks Betty - I know you are right. It's not his fault, he was just comfy! haha! Aw I bet you are so excited. It must be hard not to get your hopes up with af still MIA. Really hope you are confirming your pg next week. That would be amazing. Are you still testing tomorrow? 

xx


----------



## hay246

sorry to hear u were disappointed Abbi, suppsoe u cant determine how they are going to lie. but at least you still got to see him and that he is happy and healthy :) 

sorry to hear af is a killer lolly but great news!! 
betty this is so exciting! :D so hope this is ur :bfp: 

x


----------



## Samie18

I don't know how you have resisted betty you really have patience!

Did you know it was a boy already abbi? Think pics are good shame he didn't play ball but you got to see him, did they not offer a re scan?


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey girls,
We definitely should all meet up :)
Abbi 3lb 110z is about right, our 3rd child was born at 31+4 and he was 3lb 4oz and they said he has stopped growing weeks before and Ollie at his 4d scan at 24 wks was 2lb 9oz so all good :) Did they not offer you another scan for free to get better pics? 
Lolly sorry af is shitty but you're back in the running so all good :)
xx


----------



## Abbi808

Yes Samie, I already knew he was a boy. It's a good job cos he really looks like a boy I think. If I hadn't have known I would have guessed I reckon! 

Samie/Honey:- Well, I think they would have done but it wasn't so bad that we didn't get anything. I mean he did turn around so we did get some pictures. It's not like we didn't get to see his face at all. Maybe they should have done. The app was only supposed to be 15 mins though and we were in there quite a bit longer so I guess they did their best. I do love him though...even though he was naughty he is still the best! haha...I sound insane!! Hurry up baby! ;) 

Honey - aw that's good then, thanks for that! You have put my mind at rest! I was just going by my babybump app which said avg of 3lbs 3 for 31 weeks. Glad it's normal - my boyfriend keeps teasing me about having to have him 'through the sunroof' so at least I can tell him to shut up now ;) How big was Ollie at birth? I am only tiny so I really hope my lo isn't more than 8lbs! 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Abbie, I'm going to test sat morning, if it's pos I'll be on :cloud9: I really really hope it's not the PCOS teasing me again! 

Thanks hay me too :)

Samie some of the patience come from fear :haha: and because this is the first real 'possible' I don't want hubby to miss it as we have been through so much! Oh and I'll need someone to hug either way :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Aww that's so sweet betty shame he's so far away! 

I think he looks like a boy abbi. I had a scan at 30 weeks and she was estimated at 3lb 3oz so its about right. My scan this week at 36 weeks she was estimated at 6lb 3oz so I'm heading for an 8lber if she's on time....scary! 

I had my first proper contractions last night (or very strong bh) felt like she was gonna come through my bum the pains were so Sharp I had to move pronto but could hardly move because of the pain lol I'm gonna be so bad in labour!
Gonna try get some fresh air today but still not feeling great, poor me lol


----------



## hay246

2lb 12 they estimated baby to be at 28 weeks for me. 

yeah betty totally agree that it will be wonderful for you and hubby to share on saturday! 

sounds painful Samie! i was 8lb 9 when i was born, intrigued to see what my baby will be :)

got to go and get iron tablets today, at least it would explain why im alwaysssssss tired lately and just feel so lethargic and breathless! :(


----------



## Abbi808

Sorry Betty - that's what I meant. Losing track of the days already and it is only week one of mat leave! I thought it was Friday today! haha!

Aw Samie, that is so funny! I am really scared about feeling that. I have bought a tens machine so I will be running to that the minute I feel any pain! ;) 

Hay - hope the iron tablets help you out. A friend of mine was put on them and she feels tons better! 

xx


----------



## betty14

Ooh samie, exciting! Do you think you will go early? 

It is a shame he is so far away but it's his dream job so I'm happy :) sat will fly round quickly! 

Hay hope you feel better with the iron tabs, my friend was on them after her daughter was born and she felt tons better for it :) 

Abbie that's cool, hope you settle In and find your bearings with mat leave :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I'm really not sure. I did think she would be a little early earlier on but then because i have had no pains until now i decided she would be late and i'd have to go through the embarrasment of my work colleagues having to induce me!!! But now i've started to have a few pains i'm hopeful. There is a full moon around the 8th November and were always busier on full moons so maybe then. 
I keep trying to check my cervix self induction stylie lol but just can not reach it =o(
Guess i'll have to let nature take its course!

If its his dream job then its worth the distance =o) and Sat will be here before you know it

xx


----------



## betty14

Oh for sure! 

I'll keep everything crossed you don't have to be induced :) 

What it's your actual edd? 

Sat will come in a flash eh! It's already thursday :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## kix11

Samie that's mad about being busier on full moons?!:haha: wonder what that's all about?! Bet it must be weird going to your place of work to have your little one! Hospitals scare me but I can't wait to meet my :baby: keep having dreams that I am having a boy but who knows love the excitment of not knowing. 

I need to stop buying clothes I keep picking little things up everytime I go anywhere! I've bought loads of new born things (up to 10ibs) will I get to find out at any point what they estimate the weight to be without having a 4d scan? I suppose at my next scan at 34 weeks they might be able to tell me when they check my placenta? Forgot to say I had a mid-wife appt last week and she told me that the advice I was given about not having sex was old fashioned and that we would be fine as long as I was not in any pain and no more bleeding - feel a bit confused now which midwife to listen to. :shrug:

Anyway..... Betty I am so hopeful for you!!! When did af appear in last cycle how many dpo do you remember? 

Lolly really glad af turned up your BFP will be really soon!! :happydance:

Abbi the scan photos are gorgeous he is lovely and don't be dissapointed getting to see him must have been amazing. :hugs:

Hay hope the iron tablets will make you feel better. 

We've just been given 2 free tickets for Peter Kay on Sat night I can't wait!! Could do with a good giggle. 

xxx


----------



## Samie18

You will get an estimated weight at your 34 week scan. Your placenta will probably have moved by now so the sex thing shouldn't be an issue, you can only try and if you bleed that would be the reason.... you will get conflicting advise from everyone!

I know its bizzare but full moons are always busy... its said its something to do with gravitational pull.... the stronger forces hey lol
I'm just hoping everything goes straight forward so the fewer colleagues have to poke around in my bits the better. i cant imagine having to look the drs in the face when i go back to work knowing what they have seen if they have to get involved... =o)
ive considered going to a different hospital to deliver but a lot of the drs ive worked with have just moved over to that hospital so i cant win lol

My due date is Nov 12th just praying she isnt on time because chris is away teaching on a workshop from Nov 11th to the 14th and hes gonna be 200 miles away and can't really pop home because people have paid a lot for the weekend! I'm considering going with him if she isn't here so he doesn't miss out! But going away at 40 wks pregnant isn't the brightest of ideas.

We went to see Peter Kay last year he was so funny you will love it!

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooh it's all go here again!:haha: Abbie, Ollie was 5lb 2 n 3/4oz! Brandon was 7lb 1oz, Sofia 6lb 12oz, Jack 3lb 4oz (section) then Ollie as above. My stepdaughter is extremely slim and her 3 boys were all around 9lb n she was fine, don't panic :)


----------



## betty14

I'm loving how busy it is in here Again as well honey! 

Kix she arrived bang on 14 DPO last cycle! I am 17dpo today :thumbup:

Have fun at Peter Kay! He is hilarious! 

Aww samie that's bad timing with your oh! I hope you go early now so he doesn't miss it! Are you having someone else with you if he not there? 

I keep thinking af arrived but I assume it's cm as there is nothing on the tissue that has colour sorry tmi :haha:

X x x


----------



## hay246

aww no hope he doesnt miss it Samie, would be nicer if she arrived early for you both!

Kix peter kay was hilarious, i went last month!! loved it! i love him hes defo my fave comedian! 

and thanks i hope they make me feel better too and not any worse lol.

xx


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks Honey - I feel better now! Just had my birthing ball delivered so gonna start using that soon to try and get him ready for birth! It looks fab! 

Thank you Kix, seeing him was lovely. Just want him here now! haha! Jealous about your Peter Kay tickets. He is so funny, will be a fab night for you! 

xx


----------



## Samie18

I'm really hoping af doesnt arrive for you!

Not planning on having anyone else there with me. its strange but i dont have that close bond with my mum plus shes also 200 miles away, i dont get on with Chris' parents that well, i get on with his SIL but don't think i'd want her there and all my friends live up North still, havent really made any friends down here. I'm quite a private person with family and with it being quite a sensitive situation i don't wanna share it with anyone else! I'm just glad i'll know who's looking after me so will be like having a friend there.


----------



## betty14

I think you have to do what's Right for you! And like you say you know them anyway so you won't be cometely alone! 

Xx x


----------



## pink23

i like it busy on here to but had to catch up on loads.
Everytime i see its betty posted last i wonder if you have announce your bfp xx
I hope I dont go into labour at work to, it would be so embarrising lol.
Im feeling sicky today and just cooking chicken for dinner. I really fancy it especialy the bread sauce.
I dont think my downstairs neighbours would be to happy if i got a birthing ball lol xx


----------



## betty14

Sorry pink, I come on on my phone so can read at anytime which is why it seems like I spend my life on here :haha:

Can i ask you if your cramping etc pink? 

I know I will know when I test but just wanna know if I'm in with a chance still :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## pink23

yeah i had cramping on and off xx


----------



## betty14

aww thats cool thanks :flower:

is it saturday yet :haha:

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

Betty, I know my bfp didn't work out but I was sure I was getting af! I will be on here waiting on Sat morning!

Lolly x


----------



## annanouska

2 more sleeeeeeeeps!!! 

as you all know I am still new (ish) to this - been 4 months now but cycles still settling. how often is best ot BD- i have read soooo much! we BD every other day until i started getting faint lines on the opk then every day but missed OV day (was far too tired) but did BD the day after. we used pre seed most times too, oh and reproductive health vits for DH and im on boots conception care and metformin too lol :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: 

i never knew it was so complicated!


----------



## Lollylou

Anna its way too complicated :flower:

When I got my bfp we bd 4 days before ov so I guess if your doing it alot it's all good! 

Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Arrrggghhhhh so much to catch up on! Abbi.........Scan pix are fab!


----------



## pink23

im at work aturday at 7-3 will have to catch up on lunch break lol xx


----------



## Samie18

Lol at Betty :haha: not quite but nearly!

Wow Anna your really trying hopefully it will work for ya!
I never realised how scientific getting pregnant was until we decided to try, to think I spent years trying not to get pregnant because I was convinced all you needed was unprotected sex and you got pregnant lol
Then I do watch Jeremy Kyle and that's all the girls on there seem to do, one night stand and pregnant lol


----------



## annanouska

lol me too.... i remember years ago my first boyfriend got some 'juice' on my leg....i was that worried i went and got the morning after pill-i was still a virgin 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: 

this was our first 'proper' month of trying as first cycle off bill was 40 days then 42 this once I OV on CD 21 (seems normal ish) so i think i got carried away lol- DH has enjoyed past week as ive not ben molesting him!! :happydance:


----------



## Samie18

Hehe that is funny!
I'm sure your hubby won't mind and fingers crossed it all worked! How many dpo are you?


----------



## annanouska

6 dpo im not holding my breath (other than for betty lol):thumbup:


----------



## Lollylou

Anna that is so funny hahahaha!

Fingers crossed for you! 

Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

You never know!


----------



## betty14

Ha ha thought you like that samie :haha:

Thanks girls you have really kept me going this week, I just hope I have some good news to share on sat or all I'll feel like a plonker keeping you all in suspense!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty don't you dare say you'll feel like a plonker, the journey is a difficult one quite often meaning peeing on a stick and it being negative :hugs:
If it's negative at least you know what it feels like have this feeling of being dpo :)
xx


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks honey:hugs:

To have oved 2 cycles in a row is a major milestone and I'm grateful for that at least, the icing on the cake with be that :bfp:

I got the tests today! Now just to get Friday over and I'll know!!! 
X x x


----------



## betty14

Meant to say to Anna, I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! 

Seems like you have covered all bases! :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Don't feel like a plonker xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

CD 3 for me & OMG its the worst I've ever had! 

1 more day to go till we all find out :happydance: :happydance: i'm actually thinking about it all the time when I'm on lessons and trying to sneak on on my ipad in the car! Haha!

Thank god its Friday!!!!!


Lolly x


----------



## pink23

dont feel like a plonker betty, just glad we've kept you going. I cant believe you have tests and havent tested xx
Off to clinic soon xx


----------



## Lollylou

Good luck at clinic pink, hope your feeling okay :flower:

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

1 more sleeeeeep! 

I was sooo sooo tempted to test when I woke up but I didn't partly because I'm terrified and partly because I want hubby to be here :haha:

Lolly the closer it's got the more I cant stop thinking about it either!!! Oh man today is gonna be looooonnng :haha:

Good luck at clinic today pink, keep us updated :hugs:

Samie any more contractions/BHs?

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Nope nothing...... :shrug::shrug:


----------



## betty14

Aww well it's still early! And sometimes things happen before your realise they might be lol! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

aww betty dont feel like a plonker! like we've all said we're rooting for you big time! :D and if u dont get ur bfp which im sooo hoping u do, its still a good sign ur ov'ing :D 

good luck at clinic pink! and fingers crossed for you anna x


----------



## kix11

Betty only one more sleep!! Bet your excited to see hubby too. Will be checking on here in the morning I really hope its the news you deserve but if it isn't please please don't feel like a plonker as the best thing is you have your 2ww and if this month isn't the one it will be very soon. :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks girls, glad your all rooting for me! 

I'm wondering if I have allowed too much hope to creep in! 

I think I'll pee on the test and make hubby look :haha:

I will update with the result as soon as tomorrow!!

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I've got everything crossed for you!! And still no AF must be a good sign!

Not long now, what time does he get back?
x


----------



## pink23

Not long from clinic. 
Dr was pleased with my sugars and just said I needed a few tweaks. My average sugar over last 2 months needs to come down so tume to be strict. the last week has been fine so just to carry it on now. He actually praised me and said I knew what I was doing and to continue with it yippe. Back there in 2 weeks and I get my dating scan to xx


----------



## betty14

Samie he will be back at about 7:30, I have to go and get him from half way tonight, as he and the guy he works with car share! 

Pink that's fab news keep it up! It's fan they are keeping a close eye on you!! Bet you can't wait for the dating scan!

I'm hoping the fact I have made it to 18 DPO is agood sign although in the back of my mind I'm aware that the PCOS could be messing!! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

so totally hope its not the PCOS, as 18dpo is looking sooo good :) but its good that you are keeping that to back of ur mind as to not be too disappointed, and on the up side its still great news either way as you are having the 2ww each month! :thumbup:

we are all going to on this first thing tomorrow lol waiting to hear from you.

x


----------



## Samie18

He's back tonight....


----------



## Lollylou

Glad you got on okay pink, you must be so excited for your scan :happydance:

Lolly x


----------



## kix11

Samie is right he's back tonight.....??? xxx


----------



## betty14

Yeah but isn't fmu best? X x


----------



## kix11

Oh yeah maybe but if your pregnant your pregnant and at 18dpo it should hopefully show with any wee?! Up to you thought Betty do what's best for you. 

Feel like your the leading lady in some sort of drama series I'm watching on TV!! Loving it!
xxx


----------



## Samie18

I agree with kix it should pick something up whatever time if your preggers I would have thought.... just hold a wee for a few hrs and don't drink loads so its not diluted too much!


----------



## hay246

yeah thats true and with a frer it would definitely show up. but do what you thinks best Betty, we will all be awaiting news hehe :haha: x


----------



## betty14

kix11 said:


> Feel like your the leading lady in some sort of drama series I'm watching on TV!! Loving it!
> xxx

I do hope I don't disappoint with the finale :haha:

Hmmm I'll see what hubbs thinks, but tbh think I might do fmu then I'll know it's the right result no matter! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

So exciting Betty - the girls are right though. You don't need fmu as long as you hold your wee for a few hours. When I retested a few days after I found out I got a darker result on one I did in the afternoon than I did with fmu! 

If you do test tonight then don't drink too much today and hold your wee for 4 hours. I got my bfp at 10dpo on a frer and I tested in the afternoon! At 18dpo you will have no problem!

GOOD LUCK whatever you decide. I will be crossing my fingers for you! 

xxxx


----------



## hay246

ditto what Abbi said :D :flower: x


----------



## betty14

Ok ladies I'll see, not good at holding on tho lol! Too many uti/ kidney infections as a kiddo! 

X x


----------



## Abbi808

Oh Betty - just you wait! I had loads of UTI's as a kid and I have always had to wee ALOT but it really does get ridiculous when you are pregnant. I went 4 times in the night last night! haha!! Well either way, by this time tomorrow, you will know! Really hope you get TWO blazing pink lines!!! ;) 

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh Betty you have to do what feels right but I think if you have more than 1 test, test tonight the second you and hubby walk thru the door and test again in the morning :haha: A negative test can be wrong whereas a positive can't so nothing to lose. Your cycles are not always 28days so even though you ovulated when you did, positive test may not necessarily show yet? xx


----------



## Samie18

I feel like we have put loads of pressure on you betty its like an eastenders cliff hanger ending!


----------



## Honeybear1976

:haha: I'm stalking now in case the test gets done tonight so I get to see the post first :haha::haha:


----------



## Samie18

Snap lol


----------



## Honeybear1976

:haha:Samie I'd even rather miss eastenders than Betty's results!!


----------



## Samie18

Haha I sooooo hope she's ok


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yeh me too :) How you feeling?


----------



## Samie18

Tired fat and fed up lol


----------



## annanouska

lol- we were out earlier and i said to DH- looking forward to checking my forum later to see how betty is-he just looked at me lol! 

Betty-you should take everything as a 'bfp'-u have ov-thats a bfp, got ot 18 dpo-thats one too.....and if the get THE BFP well thats a super bonus.:flower: 

im actually 8dpo today (miss counted yday lol) last month i have brown spotting at 9 and 10 dpo, temp dip 11 dpo and she arrived late on the 12th day so.....if she doesnt show (which i think she will) I will test next sat:wacko: 

oh goodness im so excited for everyone with bumps blooming and tests awaiting :happydance: 

have a good night i iwll check in tomorrow- if we hear anything good in the meantime i send my love xxx:flower:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh bless you, I know that feeling :haha: I'm still like it now!! Nah it will soon be over and you'll have your gorgeous bundle :) Ollie is such a good baby, still mainly sleeps and feeds :hugs:


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hello everyone! 

Glad to see everyone's got lots going on. Fingers crossed Betty you sooo deserve this to work out for you!! 

The ultrasound lady was baffled by my pains. She said she couldn't see anything abnormal at all. It's very strange. Maybe it's just my ovaries clacking away saying hurry up lol x


----------



## Samie18

I hope a have a feeder and sleep baby lol 
I'm rubbish on little sleep although I've decided late pregnancy certainly prepares you for no sleep as if I'm not up for 10 wees I wake to turn over or I wake as my hips and legs kill lol so I might get more sleep when she's here!

That's good your scan was clear!

And looking forward to all the new testers to come!


----------



## betty14

Ha ha you guys! You really are the best! :hugs:

I am only just in from getting hubbs, going to wait till morning and do fmu, will updat here as soon as the results are in (and I've stopped crying either way) 

But she is still Mia, still cramping, trapped windy belly, and rosy red cheeks tonight :shrug: hope they are all pos signs!! 

That's fab news about the scan Amelia! hopefully now you will settle with your cycles and you can get ttc properly!

Anna my oh is the same lol! And your so right every bit of this is a positive, although if it's bfn I'll be gutted obviously! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

It's good your holding out Betty I really do hope this is it Betty . Afm I think I have a uti will drink plenty of water over weekend then docs first thing Monday morning x just watching how I met your mother then bed soon as I'm on the early tomorow. I can't believe it's the weekend againx x


----------



## Honeybear1976

K Betty, virtual hugs from me for the morning, whether it be in congratulations or commiserations xx


----------



## Lollylou

Just in from work! OMG what alot to catch up on :happydance:

1 more sleep, everything crossed for 2mor! I will be on here first thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

aww pink, try cranberry juice if you like it, as its flushes through :thumbup:

thanks honey, i so so hope its congratulations hugs!!

lolly, another late one eh! 

im sure i wont sleep well tonight so will be early lol!!

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

How early Betty? Ollie will be feeding around 5am then not till 8am?:haha:


----------



## betty14

lol def not 5 am :haha:

i would imagine ill be up about 8:30!
x x


----------



## Samie18

OMG I'm bursting here lol every wee I'm up for through the night I'll be checking just incase haha


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooh I'll check in regularly to be sure :) we've all been sleeping later and later every day, 8.25am today, just made it to school on time :haha:


----------



## betty14

ha ha, would be good if the forum had an alert tone to let you know when someone has posted!

you will all be like peas on a hot plate! i so hope i dont disappoint!

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

bfn's are slightly disappointing of course they are but it means one has been in with a chance and that's way more than you had only a matter of wks ago so all will be good regardless of result xx


----------



## Samie18

I agree with Honey!


----------



## annanouska

ok so i peeped back briefly- rofl:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

betty i bet u dont sleep for lots of reasons lol :winkwink:


----------



## annanouska

morning ladies :winkwink:


----------



## Lollylou

Morning Anna :coffee:

And the waiting begins...........................................................


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Morning all, I'm thread stalking.... :)


----------



## annanouska

lolly we are ridiculous! DH has gone to work this morning so i have take a cup of tea, laptop and my kindle to bed hahahahaha!


----------



## Lollylou

Hahaha anna I cant wait!

Jax :hugs: hope your well


Lolly x


----------



## dawnky1983

hey ladies just having a wee stalk too! fx for betty!


----------



## Abbi808

Morning! I have been checking back here constantly! Haha! You know I actually just typed 'Betty' into google instead of babyandbump - obsessed!! 

GL Betty! 

Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

:wave:I'm here too


----------



## annanouska

shall i do us all a brew:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee: 

betty i really hope its what you want but if not theres so many shoulders here this morning! x


----------



## dawnky1983

better make it decaf for betty just in case!hehe x


----------



## annanouska

ive switched us to decaf incase it ever happens to us so we are ok on that account:happydance:


----------



## dawnky1983

anna i'm well impressed!x


----------



## betty14

morning ladies!

well the results are in and i can officially announce that its a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

i am still in shock i cannot believe it at all!! so so so so happy and stunned right now! but def on :cloud9:

here is a piccie for you all to have a look see :)



:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo: :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo: :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

thanks for all being so amazing this past week, i made the right choice to wait!! :thumbup:

x x x x xx


----------



## Lollylou

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

best news EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOLLY X


----------



## annanouska

omg omg omg 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
woooooooooooooooo betty and hubby woooooooooooooooo 

please stick beanie for betty lets all send superglue woooooo woooooo woooooo 

yey!!! im sooooo pleased for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Maybe lolly and I will join you soon 
:coffee: heres to decaf for you xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:I knew it omg I'm over the moon Betty xxxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Just looked back at the pic, it's lovely and dark betty, bet hubby was glad you waited too :)


----------



## betty14

thanksyou ladies we are too! and will be so much more when it sinks in :haha:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

OMG I'm sooooo happy for you I'm blaming the pregnancy but it even made me shed a little tear lol
Hears hoping you have a sticky bean and a fab 9 months!!!


----------



## dawnky1983

betty what a cracking bfp!so so happy for you and your hubby!enjoy the feeling!:happydance::happydance::happydance:x


----------



## Abbi808

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D 

So happy for you Betty! You really do deserve it! Hope you and DH have a lovely day celebrating today!

xx


----------



## hay246

Betty I am over the moon for u and hubby!!! Woooooo sooo happy and they r fabulous lines!! U defo made right choice to wait and share it with hub :) 

Big congrats!!! 

What a fab mornin :) good mornin to other ladies!Xxx


----------



## kix11

Betty Betty Betty !!!!!! Yay!!!! I'm sat here with my cup of tea and I'm actually crying for you so so pleased!! 

Really made up for you can't believe how much you deserve this!! Massive congrats to you and hubby! 

Think we should defo all meet up now to celebrate 


Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cocoabjm

Congratulations betty, I'm really pleased for you. Know I haven't posted on here for a while but have been keeping an eye on things. Congrats again x


----------



## betty14

thanks girls, i have shed more than a few tears :haha:

i just cant believe it, never thought id see them lines!!

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Awww well they are bloody good lines too! Amazing you had to wait for so long when all you needed was a little bit of meds to get things right xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Awww Betty super chuffed for you that is such a fantastic bfp!!

A healthy and happy 9 months to you xxx


----------



## Lollylou

This is just amazing! :hugs: :cloud9:

Hopefully I can join you soon & we can FINALLY be bump buddies! My oh just text me for the results hahaha! 

Its all been worth it Betty, you have dealt amazingly with everything that's been put in your way & now you get what you deserve. I'm so so happy for you, I really am. 

Great day on the thread :flower:

Lolly x x x x x x


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks, 

Lolly that made me chuckle, bless him! Is he pleased lol! 

You so have to be nxt it's only right!! We HAVE to be bump buddies!! X x x


----------



## Lollylou

He is very pleased! He can't believe how long we have been chatting on here!

My BFP will come in time, I know it will. Surely at some point I will be preggo in the next 9 months right? even if we're only bump buddies for a month lol! 

Are you waiting till scan to tell people?

2 months after met wow that is amazing! Just shows you how quick things can happen! I actually screamed when I read your email this morning, I had been up since 7 checking my inbox lol!!! Enjoy it! Have you announced yet in the bfp section???

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Aww glad he is chuffed! We have been chatting forever eh! Madness! 

We are goin to tell parents but wait till scan to tell everyone else! 

I haven't announced yet, doesn't seem real lol! Keep looking at the test :haha:

X x x


----------



## hay246

Just so lovely! You and Lolly HAVE to be bump buddies!!! At least for some amount of time would make it doubly amazing news! 

I am just chillin on sofa watching mary poppins, enjoy celebrating ur wonderful news betty! X


----------



## Lollylou

Well it is real so ENJOY! 

I could do with a lie down now after all the emotions! Hahaha!

Have a fab day Betty 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend :flower:

I'm off to meet my friend and her baby for lunch then have people round tonight for :drunk: 


Lolly x x x x


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks, think it will sink in as I get to say the words out loud to people lol!

Ooh have a baileys for me :winkwink:

I really really really want you to be my bump buddy lolly it has to happen :haha:

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Betty get your status changed!! You are now 'pregnant' ;) 

PS:- I recommend the app 'babybump' for your phone. It's fab! xx


----------



## Lollylou

Betty I'll get straight on to when :witch: has gone :haha:


----------



## betty14

Ha ha lolly, 

Be sure you do lol! X x x


----------



## pink23

Omg Betty I am so pleased for you. I have only skipped to see your beautiful bfp so I will catch up with everyone after work . In so excited. I hope it's you next Lolly x x x


----------



## Samie18

I'm still grinning for you :haha:
Would be fab if you 2 could be bump buddies i'm really looking forward to the upcoming updates!!

xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Congrats Betty that's AMAZIN NEWS!!! X x x


----------



## annanouska

i just re read back to 1 dpo for betty to see if i had any of the same symptoms lol:haha::haha::haha: 

incase you wondered- no i dont lol! 


yey betty! :flower:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty I'm going to tackle those cakes today, your ones had a cream topping on your recipe there isn't one? xx


----------



## betty14

Ah thanks ladies, it's sort of sinking in now lol! 

Honey it's just butter icing, yOu just mix unsalted butter and icing sugar together tasting as you go till it's sweet enough for you, then you can either put it on with a knife or pipe It on :) 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

K that's great, off to Tesco shortly to grab remaining ingredients :)


----------



## Samie18

Bought our final thing for baby today, its all built and ready for use :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







chair.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## betty14

Aww samie that's so cute! 

What can I take for a cold? Blooming caught my sisters cold and I can't breath :(

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Nothing really Betty - you can have paracetamol which will help if you have a headache with it and you can use an olbas oil inhaler to try and clear the congestion but that is about it unfortunately! 

Worth it though ;) xx


----------



## kix11

Lolly you and Betty have to be bump buddies that would be amazing and I'm sure you will be really soon to announce! 

Agree with you Abbie I have that app too its fab? My favourite is one called PregnancyE has little videos, checklists and diagrams of babya development every week as well as daily updates! 

Samie your bouncer is really cute! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their wknds we are off to Peter Kay soon!


----------



## Samie18

Like abbi said nothing but paracetamol! Its a nightmare, i've had a real sore throat the past few days so have lived on warm vimto...no medicinal qualities but seems to help lol

Things like lemsips etc are linked with causing fetal bradycardia and hypoxia, scary really!

Steam water in a bowl head over it cover head by flannel and halls soothers =o)


----------



## betty14

Thanks ladies, have some ok as oil to put on a tissue :)

I asked the pharmacist he said it fine and also told me that in the early stages of pregnancy your body has to make 6000 braincells a second!! Madness!! 

It will be so so worth it! I'm not too bad ATM just can't breath :(

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Aww its so lovely hearing you say your pregnant! I feel like the weekend is boring now, no exciting news to wake for lol

Who's 2ww is next?? =o)


----------



## hay246

It is a nightmare, I've had my cough for nrly 3 wks now, It's easing a bit now, after 2 weeks of antibiotics, and past few days been gargling warm salt water which seems to hav helped too! Just a pain now that if I have a massive coughing fit I'm kinda sick but it's not sick it's just loads of flem that must be stuck :/ nice!! 
Hope ur better soon tho betty, sure the fab news is makin it all ok hehe :) I'm in bed ready for xfactor now! Lookin forward to piers morgan life stories startin nxt week too. I'm so sad when it comes to tv shows!haha

X


----------



## Lollylou

Evening!

Just nipped on after a few vodkas to check on Betty :hugs: and yes I'm a loser but ive just bought steps tickets wooooooo hoooooooo 'its the way you make me feel" 

Lolly x x x x x x x


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks lolly :hugs:

so jealous! Loved steps and so want the new album :haha:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

TRAGEDY :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## betty14

When the feelings gone and you can't go on :dance:

X


----------



## Lollylou

Morning Betty!

How you feeling today?

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Morning Lolly,

All good here, full of cold but still on :cloud9:

You ok after the voddy last night? 

X xx


----------



## kix11

Morning, 

Have you told your parents now Betty? Bet your mum is over the moon! 

Im in bed with a brew and my book going to get up in a min and watch x factor on catch up! Peter Kay was brilliant last night we had such a good night. Baby was kicking like mad all the way through! Must have been all the loud noise! 

Betty have you worked out your due date using one of the calendar thingys??xxxx


----------



## betty14

Hey kix,

Glad you enjoyed Peter Kay! 

We have told both our parents and siblings, my mum and sister cried which of course made me cry lol! And my sil is so excited she is buying me a cb digi :haha:

I have worked out my edd to be around 26 June 12 :dance:

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
i cant believe i have missed Bettys BFP announcement 
CONGRATULATIONS i havent been on for a few days i knew it would happen and i would miss it.
Betty sooooo happy for you that is a very dark strong line you have there on that test. 

How is everyone else? sorry still reading through trying to catch up, little Lily keeps me busydont get much chance to come on at the minute

Rachael


----------



## betty14

thanks rachael, 

just about sinking in now! i guessed your little lady was keeping you busy, you will get more time as she settles :)

how is mummyhood?

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Rache, they do keep you busy don't they! Ollie is a tiny bit grizzly coz his throat is a bit hoarse :( but other than that he's a dream. Betty that's the day after my bday :happydance:


----------



## betty14

Aww, june is a good time of year, although we have 7 b'days in June :haha: trust me eh!!

Hope ollie is feeling better soon 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Kix* - I didn't know you were on babybump. What is your username? I will check out that other one too although I do have 4 pregnancy apps so I am a little obsessed already! haha! Watching X factor on catch up is so much better anyway, cut out all the rubbish! Glad Peter Kay was good, would love to go myself!

*Betty* - June is a good time, means that you won't be huge during the hottest months - you will just miss it :D

So I went on another spree yesterday and we now officially have everything on the baby list bar 3 items - pushchair, car seat base & moses basket stand. 

CANNOT wait to set up the nursery!!! 

Hope everyone has a nice lazy Sunday! 

xxx


----------



## betty14

That's what I thought abbie, also won't need a maternity coat :thumbup:

Have had such a lazy day today! Love it :haha:

X x x


----------



## pink23

glad your feeling well better.
Im feeling really tired today after work. not alot planned in week so will just take each day as it comes xx


----------



## Lollylou

Yes Betty feeling great today after the vodka last night :haha:

Aw they will be over the moon for you! 

The :witch: is nearly away woo hoo! 

Off to body combat so i'll check in later :flower:

Lolly x x x x


----------



## betty14

Pink I just realised your a week ahead if me if my dates are right! 

Lolly glad your feeling ok! What exactly is body combat? Sounds like hard work!! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

Yey, I can't believe it's been 2weeks since I found out x x


----------



## annanouska

glad ur feeling good betty and sailing the flag for pcos ladies :thumbup: 

accoring to FF im 10dpo today tho i th:wacko:ink it may be 11/12 but i will stick with 10 lol. last month i was spotting at 9 and 10 dpo and then the witch came at 12 dpo very late on. 

Think im out this month as lots of AF cramps and yesterday I cried most of the day at random things:dohh: 

onward and upwards as they say :thumbup:. i did really want to test today but im liking our thinking of best to wait as more likely to get a BFP and it is sad seeing that BFN :cry: 

glad all those nurseries and bumps are coming along great and all the new little ones are doing well too xxx 
:dust::dust: for lolly and me and anyone else i missed


----------



## Samie18

Body combat after a night of vodka, you are good!
I use to love steps, not many venues in Norfolk so the nearest they are playing is prob London and I can't be bothered going that far so I'll make do with the album lol
When you at the docs betty?

I'm drowning my sorrows with matchmakers and kettles chips after uniteds embarrassing game today =o(

Are any of you girlies on Facebook?

X


----------



## Lollylou

I am good lol!

Betty its just like a bootcamp kinda class like kickboxing.

Anna you never know, your not out till af shows :dust:

Yeah I'm on facebook ALL THE TIME!!!! Mines is Louise McGinn and the picture is the one that looks like half my head is cut off and ive got a MASSIVE cheesy grin lol!

Aw thats ace that pink and betty are so close in dates :flower:

Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

Too good! 

I'll have a look for you and add you, its strange not having faces to put to you all having spoke to you all for months!

Mines Samantha Jones but as you would guess there are loads of us so difficult to find lol


----------



## Lollylou

I know!

I bet we all look totally different to what we think lol! 


Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Hahaha Sammie, I know what you look like now, I can put a face to the name!!!! I imagined you to have dark hair for some reason! 

Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

You look totallyyyy different to how I thought!


----------



## Lollylou

Hahahaha this is so funny!!!

What did you think i looked like?
x


----------



## Samie18

I thought you would almost look like your little pic on the side of this. Blonde,tall and older looking and really casual. But you really glam and pretty and look so young!


----------



## betty14

Anna I was convinced af would show! Hang in there!! Your not out till she flies in! 

I am a Facebook aholic lol! I'll pm you my name girls :) 

I know you prob won't but don't say anything about baby on there :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Definitely wouldn't betty that's your news to share when its time x


----------



## Lollylou

Hahahah Sammie thats so funny! OMG i dont look young AT ALL!!!! 


I'll need to have a sneak peek at your pics! 

x


----------



## betty14

All done girls :) 

X x


----------



## Abbi808

Haha! You two have been making me laugh! Now I know what both of you look like! Samie you look similar to what I expected but like Lolly I also imagined you with dark hair. Lolly I imagined you exactly as Samie did, much more casual and like the picture I guess! ;)

Will add you both - but first, what do you expect me to look like? xx

PS:- Betty pm me too! x


----------



## Lollylou

Arggghhhh Betty i cant find you???


Okay Abbi I think, Brown hair and tanned?????


----------



## kix11

Ha ha I'm on Facebook I'm Kay Entwistle! Would love to see what everyone looks like! 

Abbi I use the babybump ap but not the forum just read the daily and weekly updates. 

Betty made up for you telling your family it's such a fab feeling! 

Lolly I'm jealous of the vodka last night lime and sodas for me! Wouldn't change it though obviously! xx


----------



## kix11

Ha ha I'm on Facebook I'm Kay Entwistle! Would love to see what everyone looks like! 

Abbi I use the babybump ap but not the forum just read the daily and weekly updates. 

Betty made up for you telling your family it's such a fab feeling! 

Lolly I'm jealous of the vodka last night lime and sodas for me! Wouldn't change it though obviously! xx


----------



## Samie18

I can't find you betty.... and I never would have guessed that was your name hehe

I think you will have black hair with a real good tan pretty in a natural way not over made up and slim but short


----------



## Abbi808

Well girls you are pretty much right! I am short, I have dark hair and I am fairly tanned! Well done! I must be pretty predictable! ;) 

Will add you all now!

xx


----------



## betty14

Oh no! I dunno why girls! 

What do you all think I look like then? 

And ha ha samie, I wanted to stay anonymous! Because no one k ew we were ttc
X x x


----------



## Samie18

I really don't know for you betty because betty makes me think of a mumsy looking person but obviously that's not your name...... maybe short light brown hair quite small and friendly looking


----------



## Lollylou

abbi I was right!!!!! 

Kix I thought you were blonde and wavy hair so I was way wrong with that one! :haha:

Everyone is so pretty!!

C'mon find me Betty! I cant find you..............


----------



## betty14

Ha def not mumsy lol! 

I have longish brown hair now, but I'm not small :(

X x x


----------



## kix11

Just added you Samie and abbi as found you from lollys add! 

Everyone looks totally different than I imagined its lovely putting faces to names!xx


----------



## betty14

Added lolly, can you all find me from there now? 

X x


----------



## Samie18

Wow you all so beautiful and glam! There are gonna be some gorgeous babies to come!

I cant wait to see you betty but just can't find youuuuu.

This is fab having faces for names


----------



## Abbi808

Kix, you look similar to what I expected actually, the closest match to my imagination yet anyway! Betty - I can't find you! But with Betty as your name I imagined someone slightly mumsy too? Isn't it funny what names/avatar pics can make you imagine about people! 

Lolly - you were dead right! haha! xx


----------



## kix11

Abbi I imagined you quite similar too I'm sure you have said before that you were dark! Everyone is gorgeous ha ha loving this! 

Betty will try and find you now xx


----------



## Lollylou

Wooooooo I'm friends with Betty!

I have thought for the last year and a half that you were dark haired, short hair, and yeah I thought mumsy too hahaha! Totally wrong!!!!!! You look fab, Everyone does! How weird is this!


----------



## annanouska

Im on FBOOK but still getting used to it so when im more clued up il have to add people :winkwink: 

i would warn you though-im neither glam nore small- think dawn french but less amusing 

haha:happydance:


----------



## Samie18

Found you betty!!! You look lovely! I think I thought you would be mumsy because your always so kind and you bake etc lol

Anna Dawn French is beautiful! And it really doesn't matter what we look like! I'm no slim Jim And defo not glam lol


----------



## Lollylou

Aw man, not fair..........I'm the oldest!!!!!!!!


----------



## betty14

Ha ha! Yay I got you all! 

You are all beautiful! 

My in-laws call me susie homemaker becaus of the baking/crafting/sewing lol!

Anna I'm sure you are beautiful as you are :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Lol its so weird knowing what people look like now!


----------



## kix11

How old are you lolly? Ha! 

Samie I pictured you dark and Betty I pictured you blonde! Lolly I thought you would have long blind hair and similar to your pic too! 

Hubby thinks I've gone mad I'm giggling into my phone! Xx


----------



## pink23

Once I've bathed caleb I will go on laptop and add you All x x


----------



## Samie18

Lolly :haha: not by much! I thought you were about 22 from your pics.

Where does the betty come from? Liking Susie homemaker lol


----------



## Abbi808

Samie, I thought exactly the same about Betty, it's so funny! You aren't Mumsy at all though Betty! 

It is so weird seeing what everyone looks like! And Anna that did make me laugh! I quite like Dawn French though so no problem!! 

I am the baby of the group! ;) Lolly I think you look much younger than you are! 

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hahahaha I'm 31 in March! i'll be the bloody oldest mum EVER by the time I have a baby at this rate!!!!!!!

Lol.


----------



## Samie18

Nope you will be 31!


----------



## Honeybear1976

betty14 said:


> All done girls :)
> 
> X x

You didn't pm me :cry:
I'm yvonne thomas, pic is of my hubby and the 4 kids, havnt finished reading thru these posts yet as christ there are lots and i only went to piano with the big uns! I'm about to request you lolly
xx


----------



## Lollylou

Aw honey! Added you! 

So........ i'm guessing faye is Pink?


x x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Think I've added you all now via Lolly's, I'm 35 Lolly so you're not as old as me! And I have stepgrandchildren :haha: Hubby has just turned 50 so had 4 children with his ex wife. Just off to nose at all your facebooks!!!:haha:


----------



## pink23

ok so i have just added lolly,sammie,kix,honey, yes im faye need to add the others xx


----------



## betty14

Sorry honey! 

Got ya now tho! Your profile pic is lovely :) 

The Betty is from my absolute love for Betty boop :haha:

I also for got to say earlier Samie I have docs on thurs morn:thumbup:
Will she do a test? 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Don't be silly lolly! Remember it being your 30th actually god that only feels like a few months ago can't believe it was March! Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lollylou said:


> Aw honey! Added you!
> 
> So........ i'm guessing faye is Pink?
> 
> 
> x x x x

Thanks Lolly, yep I'm wondering the same thing bout Faye!


----------



## Lollylou

AW honey we're the oldies hahaha :haha: Your kids are adorable! Not seen any of you yet will look after my dinner!

Right hubby has just brought in a chinese, back in a bit!

Lolly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lollylou said:


> AW honey we're the oldies hahaha :haha: Your kids are adorable! Not seen any of you yet will look after my dinner!
> 
> Right hubby has just brought in a chinese, back in a bit!
> 
> Lolly x

Wish there weren't any of me on there! The pics of you lot are lovely I hate the way I look so you won't find lots of me!


----------



## rachaelmoore8

its so hard trying to keep up with the forum so many posts since i logged in this morning lol

i am on facebook if any of you want to add me i am called Rachael Moore and it should be a pic of my wedding :thumbup:

so how are you girls feeling with bumps getting excited as you near the end?
fxed for girls waiting to test and for af to finish 

i have mega baby brain cant remember hardly anything at the moment driving my husband mad hehe

im loving being a mummy she keeps me busy but i guess its coz its all new and once i get into a routine i should find it easier

Rachael


----------



## pink23

ok i think i have added everyone now xx i just need to remember who's who lol x
honey whereabouts do you ward clerk?
Its exciting knowing faces now xxx


----------



## Samie18

Ahhh makes sense Betty!
Most Docs don't test they just take your word and get you to arrange a Midwife appointment but as you have been under them for help they might do things different but as everything was natural i dunno!

I'm loving seeing everyone, Chris also thinks i'm nuts smiling at my laptop but it hasn't stopped him asking to see what everyone looks like lol


----------



## betty14

Got pink now too:)

Been so busy on here tonight can hardly keep up! 

Sorry if I forgot anyone! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

There is more than 1 with your name and a wedding pic, what was your maiden name, is that on there?


----------



## pink23

they might do test betty as i had to book appointment with doc to check, lets hope they have tests unlike mine xx


----------



## Lollylou

I cant find you Rach!


----------



## Abbi808

Pink we went to the same school! haha!! x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I was working on a respiratory ward before I went on a 2year career break. I was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis in 2009 (similar to crohns) and was extremely ill for a time hoping to go back to work next year x


----------



## betty14

Ah cool cool Samie! 

I'll keep you all posted! 

Everyone is beautiful! Honey don't be silly you are lovely! 

There are some shocking pics of me on there :haha:

Rachael you will be all good once you have a routine glad your enjoying it :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I'm excited but pooping myself Rachael, i can't believe my ticker is down to 20 days its unreal! It seems like a few days ago i was saying to Chris only 100 days to go! I really dunno where time goes but sure when she's here i'll be saying at her 5th birthday 'feels like she was only born yesterday' lol

How is Lily? does she sleep well for you?
x


----------



## betty14

I can't find Rachael either :(

X x


----------



## pink23

honey-its nice to know someone with same job, im on a& e.
i cant find rachael :-(
abbie you might know my brother?
Im having chinese tomorow.
How sad am i , I have grouped you all so I dont get lost with names lol xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Grouping great idea Pink, now to try to group you all on mine :haha:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Nope don't know how to do it?


----------



## pink23

honey on the left hand side of fb there should be lists click on that then on that page there should be create list x


----------



## annanouska

thanks for your post honeybear-my DH is 38 and worried he is too old so reading out you and DH gives me another stick to poke him with on a bad day! 

Ok- I am going to try and add people Im EHP (will make sense when you see my name) and my picture is franella the kettle witch from chorlton and the wheelies .... 

btw-i wont take offence if any of you arent comfortable with me adding you atm i know i am a bit of an invader :happydance:


----------



## annanouska

yipes- for a 'young' ish person im really quite rubbish at this! im ELizabeth Hannah Prosser not the Elizabeth Prosser- i think ive tried adding lolly but i wanted toput a message in but it all went worng!!


----------



## betty14

pink i have grouped you all together too now, before the baby brain (or p brain as hubbs calls it) sets in haha!!

anna your not an invader at all :hugs: ill go look for you :)

x x


----------



## kix11

Ha can't believe abbi and pink went to same school that's amazing! Small world! 

Betty they didn't test me when i went to docs just gave me loads of info and telephone numbers to book first scan - might be different for you though and I think all areas are different too. 

Xx


----------



## betty14

all done :)
x x


----------



## kix11

Betty just noticed your status on here now says pregnant yay! You need a ticker now xx


----------



## betty14

thanks kix, your right everywhere is diff, will wait and see, knowing my luck she will give me all this stuff that says PREGNANCY and ill bump into someone i know :haha:

gonna do the ticker too :)

xx x


----------



## betty14

meant to say guys, apart from mum an hubbs noone knows about you, so dont mention the forum on fb please :)

x x x


----------



## annanouska

thanks betty and pink-im still a technophobe! i need to put some new pictures on there now i think! have a good evening all- i may see you all later- got a cup of tea withmy name on it


----------



## annanouska

we will all be secret spies lol-nobody knows about us either :winkwink:


----------



## betty14

he he! i like that secret spies :)

we will all be each others little secrets :haha:

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Woooooooooooop

Loving the ticker Betty :happydance::happydance:


----------



## betty14

So weird seeing it in writing eh!

X x


----------



## Samie18

That ticker looks so right!

On another note... how did frankie go through on x factor!!!!


----------



## Lollylou

He is utter piss! 

I'm totally over it this year it's crap eh?!


----------



## betty14

Thanks samie! 

I can't stand him he is a jumped up little t**t 

Do the general public watch a different show to us? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

They must because he is awful he can't sing, looks like a drugged alcoholic with spray on jeans... I really wish I could stop watching it!


----------



## betty14

Ha we should start a get frankie out campaign!! 

Love the description samie! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Haha sammie, true! He's like 12 and think he's a rock star!

Anna lol I don't have a friend request? :wacko:

Betty how good do your cakes look btw!


----------



## Samie18

Lol I'll join the campaign!


----------



## Lollylou

Betty how exciting you will be able to announce ur news at Christmas time! :happydance:


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks im bias but they are pretty yummy! Although losing weight I don't get to eat many :haha:

Samie we should so do it!! 

I will be 12 weeks early dec so depending on first scan date I could think of a Xmas jingle to announce it in :haha:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Amazing time to announce :flower:

I'm off to bed as up at 530am for body attack :wacko:

Night girls 

Lolly x x x x x x x x


----------



## betty14

Wow that's dedication! Sleep well hun!

I'm in bed already watching bb :haha:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

yey to the tickers betty its all soooo exciting :happydance: 

Im 11 DPO today-still getting my cramps mainly if i have been sat down then stand up and sore nipples but i often get that so just ignoring it! I thought we covered all the bases this time so i know i will be :cry: if she arrives but like i said to you even if it is a BFN its still an achievment, I OVd and no random spotting this LP and it has been atleast 10 days plus :thumbup: 

My last week of work this week :happydance: then two weeks off!!! going away for our wedding anniversary so cant wait :happydance: im hoping this iwll be our last holiday just the two of us :winkwink: 

Betty-dont you have doctors today? or did i make that up! 
Lolly-i think i requested a random person but you found me now :blush: 

hope all the bumps and babies are good and all the mums and dads too xxx


----------



## pink23

morning all only 3 pages to catch up on lol.
Im so glad i know faces to names, dont worry betty i wont say anything. Love the ticker .
Nothing planned today, just trying to sort out xmas/birthday presents for caleb and then trying to work out how much money I need to save.
I was talking to a girl who works on our department whos pg and she said she is only having 3 motnhs off as they are not paying us enhancements so that means i loose about £150 a month which is my loan money. So i have said to oh if he is ok with it i will have to delay the wedding and use the wedding money plus whatever I save up until may for the extra bill money. I just dont want to leave lo at 2/4 months and want 9 months off I can. I have got about 7 months to save extra and just need to after scan start buying nappies and other stuff. xx
Hope everyone has a fab day xx


----------



## pink23

cant believe we are a week apart betty xx


----------



## Abbi808

Sorry girls - I got distracted last night cooking & then watching An Idiot Abroad! - So funny! 

X factor is so annoying, I can't be dealing with the constant advert breaks, sob stories (cue a westlife/leona lewis track) and KITTY!! haha! I just watch it the next day now so I can fastforward through all the rubbish!

Anna - I added you so I think I got everyone. Don't be silly you aren't an invader! If I missed anyone let me know.

Another day of doing nothing for me....oh yer!! ;) xx


----------



## Lollylou

Anna you never know! 11 dpo is still early, only a few more days and you'll find out! They say things happen in 3s so you could be the 3rd bfp this month :flower: yeah haha I've got you know! 

Pink, you just have to do what's right and if it means putting the back then do it. You don't want to ruin your pregnancy stressing about money. It will just give you even more time to plan the perfect day! 

You have to all promise not to leave me, I'm gonna be here on my own soon enough lol! We have to really wait for this scan till we can try again to make sure tubes are okay. Please keep checking in on me when uv all had ur wee ones :cry: lol my mission is still to be pregnant when betty is, so ive got. Good few months yet :wacko:

Lolly x x x


----------



## pink23

Im not leaving lolly and im sure everyone else isnt either, im in a few other groups andthis is defiantely one of the best as we all know each other and I dont feel If I ask something I get ignored or missed. xx


----------



## annanouska

oh lolly! we wont leave you :hugs: look how many people are still here who have had their bumps! I very much dobt you will be the last one-you ahve proved you can already conceive we just need to send you some superglue thats all :haha: plus you are all on the route for your fertility help, so keep focused :flower: 

pink-its sad about having to push back the wedding but you know what is best for you, my friend had 6 weeks off :nope: she said she was happy with that but it seems so fast! 

also if youpush back wedding all your LOs can be involved! 

i really dont want to go to work today- i hate 12-8s but roll on friday!! 

thanks abbi for adding me im still a novice :blush:


----------



## Abbi808

I agree with Lolly Pink - the last thing you want is to be stressing about money & only getting a few months at home with your lo! I want as long as possible so I understand how you feel! Having your lo involved will be so sweet too! If me and my db get married I will have my little man all dressed up in a suit! So cute!

Lolly - we won't leave you. This thread will eventually turn into a Mama's group! :D You will be joining us soon enough, I am sure of it! 

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lolly I've had Ollie (ha that rhymes :haha:) and I'm on most days, won't be going anywhere till we've all met up with the babies :)
xx


----------



## betty14

I know pink it's so weird eh! Wonder if our scans will keep us a week apart or change edd? 

Abbie your so right about xfactor, I sky plus it so Incan forward all the rubbish:haha: and I very rarely watch the results show all the way through!! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Lolly I'm not going anywhere either love this forum and will be great when we all have our lo's so we can still ask advice etc. You and Betty will defo be bump buddies! 

Anna what's your name I'll add you on Facebook! Fingers crossed for you and another Bfp this month! 

Abbi major jealous of your day at home! I'm on countdown to Christmas! 
Xx


----------



## Abbi808

Nor do I! I watch the last 20 mins! They really do make a meal of it! So annoying! I can't stand Kitty though, something about her is just so false, the hyperventilating and inane grin...she is a very odd woman! 

My due date got changed Betty - even though I knew the day that I ovulated! I was pushed forward by 4 days so you never know! xx


----------



## betty14

Oh man I think my phone had a spaz! I just came on and loads of posts before mine popped up that I swear weren't there this morn :haha:

So sorry if It seemed like I ignored anyone! 

Anna I had cramps from about 9-10 DPO and am still getting them and they are worse after I have stood up and after I wee :blush: 

I have the docs Thursday morning :thumbup:

Pink I agree, do what's right for now and then you can have both your lo In Your wedding; my nephew was two and we had him in a velvet suit :cloud9: sooo cute! 

Lolly I will NEVER NEVER NEVER leave you! And we will be bump buddies there is no arguments it has to happen :haha:

Sorry if I forgot anyone else! Just give me a nudge is I have :haha:

Abbie, I know the day we conceived :blush: so will be interesting to see the dates!! 



X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hello ladies! 

Glad to see everyone is good and busy!! Don't worry Lolly I'm not going to leave this group either!! And you're not the oldest cos I am 34!! 
This is my first real month of ttc after my first AF after cerazetfe. I'm on CD11 today ( think that's right I'm still getting used to these abbreviations) x


----------



## hay246

Wow loads of posts to catch up on!! im not on facebook, it drove me mad so decided to give it a miss lol, and like to have a bit of a private life. im on twitter though if anyone is on that? @hay246 is my name, even if ur not on it, u can prob see my pic anyway!
would love to c what u all look like! I am 22, what does everyone expect me to look like?lol

Xfactor i am totally over it too, i used to be like oh i have to watch it, now im just not fussed. and i hate frankie too how the hell hes getting thru i dont know! 

x


----------



## Abbi808

I expect you to be blonde Hay, blue eyes, slim and average height - quite natural looking as opposed to glam or made up and around 5ft 5. I expected you to be a little older too! I have been terrible at this so far though so I am probably way off!

I don't use twitter! You are going to be the mystery lady in the group! haha! 

Betty - oooh get you! It's nice knowing the day you conceived. I have an idea when I did but I am not sure. I am hoping it wasn't the day I think as I was hungover and that isn't the nicest story! ;)

My baby monitor just came - I want to play with it but I can't on my own!! :(

xx


----------



## pink23

abbi- did you know a dan harper?? 
xx


----------



## Abbi808

I don't think so Pink. The name does sound familiar but I can't place it. Tbf though I can hardly remember the names of the people in my year let alone any of the others! ha!

xx


----------



## Abbi808

haha!! Pink!! I do! I just looked on your fb at your brother and I do know him! Well I remember him anyway! How funny! xx


----------



## pink23

definately a small world. I think your birthdays are close lol x


----------



## hay246

haha il have to upload a pic on here!
im blonde, green eyes, and super short at 5ft 1 haha! :D like being short though! i look quite young too, could defo get away with being younger than 22, how old are u abbi?
what baby monitor did u get? i want to get one with thermometer on it. i only have to get mattress which im ordering next week, breast pump and baby monitor! its nice to be organised lol :D

i love twitter, its funny the banter you get on it between celebs too, im proper nosey when it comes to the celebs prob why i like it so much :haha: 

x



Abbi808 said:


> I expect you to be blonde Hay, blue eyes, slim and average height - quite natural looking as opposed to glam or made up and around 5ft 5. I expected you to be a little older too! I have been terrible at this so far though so I am probably way off!
> 
> I don't use twitter! You are going to be the mystery lady in the group! haha!
> 
> Betty - oooh get you! It's nice knowing the day you conceived. I have an idea when I did but I am not sure. I am hoping it wasn't the day I think as I was hungover and that isn't the nicest story! ;)
> 
> My baby monitor just came - I want to play with it but I can't on my own!! :(
> 
> xx


----------



## Abbi808

Hay - you are the closest to what I expected so far! Apart from the short thing. I am only 5ft2 though! It's so funny how we build pictures up of people in our heads. I am 21 (22 in November) so definitely the baby of the group! ;)

I just ordered my mattress off babies r us as they had a sale on. Got it for half price and it has great reviews. I went for the angelcare sound and movement monitor which has a thermometer. It sounds an alarm if the room gets too hot or cold too :D Love being organised - only 3 things left to get and my Mum and Dad are buying one of them. Just want it all set up now though.

I used to go on twitter - reading the celeb tweets is pretty funny! I didn't write anything myself though. I just stopped using it for some reason. I have it on my phone so I might try and find out what my username/password is! Probably shouldn't though because between this/fb/baby apps I will only be living my life virtually if I'm not careful! ha! ;)

It is a small world Pink. How crazy!! xx


----------



## hay246

haha virtual life :haha: babybump is a good app, i have it on my ipod touch, amongst pregnancyE MyPregnancy My Baby. lol they are all quite good, but baby bump is my bace one! 

i was only just 22 in August so ur not too far behind hehe :) x


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you all :flower: I just want you all to know when I finally get my BFP but even more so when I finally make it to scan date and everything is fine :flower: 

Hay, you are actually similar to what I imagined!


----------



## Lollylou

I'm confused! I'm on my phone so i cant see things great, who is Deanne? Lol I cant keep track of who everyone is on facebook :haha:


----------



## Abbi808

I have no idea Lolly? There have been too many posts, I have lost track myself. 

I didn't realise we were so close age-wise Hay. Young Mama's of the group! ;) xx


----------



## Lollylou

Lol I wonder who it is! 

Aw I'm so fed up today I really cant be bothered teaching people to drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abbi808

Aw Lolly - do you get more impatient with them when you are fed up? I am a bit fed up but I can't really complain I am sitting in the house doing nothing - relaxing, but a bit dull! ;) x


----------



## Samie18

Wow busy on here again! I won't be going any where this fills my days lol and i can't wait for your bfp lolly and then I have to stick around to see the babies lol 

Not doing much here today, can't be bothered so just going to the farm shop then Tesco, boring hey!


----------



## Honeybear1976

AmeliaLily said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Glad to see everyone is good and busy!! Don't worry Lolly I'm not going to leave this group either!! And you're not the oldest cos I am 34!!
> This is my first real month of ttc after my first AF after cerazetfe. I'm on CD11 today ( think that's right I'm still getting used to these abbreviations) x

I'm the oldest!! 35!


----------



## Lollylou

Totally Abbi! They do my head in sometimes haha! Most of them are a really good laugh and we get on well but some of them are unreal :wacko:

Sammie, you SHOULD be doing nothing lol


----------



## Abbi808

I bet - it must be fun dealing with some of the crazies! ;) Yes Samie, you should be doing absolutely nothing. I still feel a little guilty for that at the mo. I just want all my deliveries here so that I can start doing SOMETHING! ha! 

Well I am off to cook the dinner. Speak later ladies xx


----------



## annanouska

Never posted off y iPhone before!! Will catch up later I think the weather is making us all feel we CBA!not sure what hurts most ATM nipples cramps or headache lol x


----------



## hay246

i am looking forward to doing nothing haha! 

20 days samie how exciting :D roll on 9 weeks for me, can finally finish work!

haha seems im predictable looking then hehe :haha:

definitely cant wait for you to have ur :bfp: Lolly, and i really do think you and Betty will be bump buddies, even if it is for a short period :)

x


----------



## betty14

Lolly did you get an add from a Deanne? Dunno who that is :haha:

Hay you look a little like I expected :thumbup:

Having a lazy day today it's chilly here, so just went for a hot choc with my mum! 

Loving how busy it is in here ATM!!

X x x


----------



## pink23

I am trying to decide what I fancy from chinese decisions decisions xx


----------



## Lollylou

Who"s Deanne lol? 

Betty are you off today?

Pink I had 1 last night but I ALWAYS get chicken curry everytime lol!


----------



## pink23

i either want, lemon chicken or sweet and sour chicken or duck in plum sauce lol x


----------



## AmeliaLily

I'm Deanne!! Didn't want to post my full name on here as I'm the only one with my name on FB and I want to be a bit anonymous with work etc!! Lol x


----------



## Samie18

I'm pants at doing nothing! I get so bored I have to find jobs to do. 

I know can believe how few days are left just hoping there won't be another 14 days to add lol


----------



## AmeliaLily

I'm the oldest!! 35![/QUOTE]

Hahaha I actually meant the oldest without children yet!! X


----------



## Lollylou

Aw Amelia Your Dianne!! :hugs: Right so thats everyone?
haha.

Pink your making me hungry!!!!!!! :haha:

Oooh I love monday nights........Hollyoaks, Corrie, Eastenders,Signed by Katie and the last Made in Chelsea tonight! Have to sky plus Junior apprentice.


----------



## pink23

sorry lolly.
Will catch up later , im off to get my lemon chicken and banana fritter mmm xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

I don't know everyone else's names so if u want to add me on FB then I'm Deanne and on Lolly's page!! X


----------



## betty14

lolly i dont work hun :) 

mmmmm chinese, pink you lucky thing!! i am a chicken chow mein girl :thumbup:

amelia ill go add you from lollys page, i also didnt put my name up as i wanna stay annon nobody knows about our ttc so didnt wanna get rumbled, you never know who might know you on here :haha:

im making meatballs for dinner mmmmm

whats everyone else having??

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty lol how did I not know that??!!! What you gonna do with your training?

I'm having chicken with spinach.


----------



## AmeliaLily

Yea I don't wanna get rumbled either!! It's true u don't know who might be reading this x


----------



## kix11

Im still in work really want a chinese now pink!! I love chicken and green peppers in black bean sauce with loads of prawn crackers and you can't beat crispy duck pancakes oh I'm starving now!! 

We are having chicken with red pesto tonight and some roasted veg yum! Leaving in a min so I can eat it!! ha! :happydance:

Think I am missing Amelia and Anna on facebook - will try and find you both but Anna I don't know your name?

xxx


----------



## betty14

lolly i dunno how you didnt :haha:

i have stopped my training for now, lots of reasons :dohh:

anna, its fab having a place to go to where we are all going through the same stuff, and i feel like i have made some really good friends :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Abbi808

I love Monday night telly too Lolly. I'm not watching it tonight though cos I would rather catch up tomorrow when I'm bored and have nothing to do ;) DB is here now so he can keep me occupied for the night! :D Can't wait for junior apprentice though! We will watch that together!

We had tacos...they were lovely but I feel like a pig cos I ate 4 and my db only ate 3. I wouldn't mind but he is 6ft6 and almost twice my weight so it's a bit gross! haha!!

xx


----------



## annanouska

i had soup due to it being late! well today is 12 dpo where the witch caught me last time-think shes on her way had some ewcm today (had that last month too) and feel a bit 'irritable' down there a bit like thrush but not-again get that when shes on her way :cry: 

its not over til she arrives tho and atleast no early spotting this time!:thumbup: 

been a long day going to get my kindle and chill il have a proper catch up tomorrow :hugs: 

one thing i will say tho- got to be some of the worst pmt ive ever had!


----------



## Abbi808

Aw Anna! Maybe the PMT is a good sign? And no AF yet definitely is! ;) If AF doesn't come when will you test?

xx


----------



## cmarie33

I really wish docs would warn people about cerazette! My gp told me it was prob the best pill to be on. I've now been 5 weeks and no af since coming off it, but have sore boobs sore stomach- the lot. And 3 bfn which is no major surprise as I haven't had af yet. :(
haha read the first page of this thread so thought I'd join in the rant, then discover it's now on p334 and talking about Chinese! Mmmm lol


----------



## Abbi808

Welcome to the thread Cmarie. We are quite a mixed bunch, all ex-cerazetters! Some of us have been here a while (eg Lolly/Betty) but there are plenty of newbies too. I joined in December last year after coming off cerazette and I got my bfp early April so it wasn't so bad for me. It does trick you in the first few months though, I had every pregnancy symptom going! haha! Just hold on a few more weeks, I think on average for most of us it took about 7 weeks for AF to come. Are you ttc baby number 1?

xx


----------



## hay246

welcome!
i dont think its as bad as people make out, when ur on it you dont get a period so i think its normal that it can take a bit to get back to normal. average is around 8 weeks. i wouldnt worry too much. and alot of symptoms u get are pregnancy ones after stopping. just have to be patient i know its hard. :flower:

i came off september 2010 and had my :bfp: in March. it just varies for us all.


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hello cmarie! I joined this group in August after I stopped taking cerazette in middle of August and only got AF two weeks ago so it took 8 weeks for first one to appear!! Don't worry it will happen even though it feels like it won't. I did loads of tests even though I knew I wasn't pg. I'm hoping for first proper month on ttc this month!! 
Hope everyone's ok this morning!! X


----------



## kix11

Morning Everyone, 

Think I have everyone on Facebook now thanks for the add Anna when are you testing if AF doesn't show?!

CMarie nice to have a newby on the thread! Like the others have said everyone is different but I didn't have too bad of an experience on Cerazette to be honest and I got my af around 7-8 weeks after coming off. I remember feeling just like you though and worrying that nothing was happening - those 7 weeks felt like forever. I came off on 1st Jan and got my BFP beginning of May so I was lucky really! 

Good luck with ttc! 

I caught up on all the TV last night - watched The Batchelor, Sunday night's xfactor and corrie from Friday (backwards as watched last nights first) oops! Anyone else watching the batchelor? It makes me laugh! 

xx


----------



## Abbi808

Oh Kix, I love it! I even got my db watching it...so so funny! I HATE CARRIE-ANN! I really want Layla to win but I have a feeling Gav might be fooled! The girls in it are crazy though, the ones saying that they were in love with him when they had met him once! ha! Nutters!

I like Gav though, he seems like a nice guy! xx


----------



## kix11

I know Abbi I can't stand Carrie-Ann either her voice goes through me! Ha! Layla is lovely but I reckon from last weeks he is going to pick Carrie-Ann I think I will actually cry if he does!

Gavin seems lovely a bit soft for my liking but he is gorgeous! My hubby hates him ha! 

xx


----------



## Samie18

Welcome CMarie!
Unfortunately there are so many things on the internet saying how bad cerazette is but really its not too bad.... I stopped mine Jan 3rd had my first AF Feb 3rd and got my BFP March 4th.
I think the threads can be misleading because you will often find those who take a lonnnggg time to get AF had issues with fertility prior to the pill or have things like PCOS.

Kepp positive you will be fine!

Hope everyone is ok today. I'm off to Cromer this afternoon as Chris is doing some photography for a hotel and i don't wanna stay home alone even though going to the coast with this weather isn't much fun! No ice cream on the Pier today =o) 

xx


----------



## kix11

Samie cant believe your ticker says only 18 days to go! How exciting can't believe how fast time is going xx


----------



## Samie18

Hehe I know its gone so quick! Just hope its no more than 18 lol adding another 14 to it is mean!


----------



## hay246

ah i no, i really dont want to go over! im hoping baby comes before xmas so my fella can be off xmas and new year, at the moment his work are being mean and saying that he has to work xmas (they have to do one or other in his job) just because my due date is nearer to new year, even tho the due date means nothing really! and would be annoyed if went 14 days over and then he'd worked christmas when he could have done new year! 
I'm going to start using birthing ball beginning of november and hope for the best lol!


----------



## Abbi808

*Kix* I totally agree - her voice is just awful. She sounds like a spoilt child. Gav is too easily fooled. My db doesn't hate him, he thinks he is a bit of an idiot though (a bit simple) haha!

*Samie* is the weather bad by you? It's pretty nice here. I would love a bit of sea air...I feel like I am suffocating in this house everyday! 

I don't want to go over either *Hay*, keeping my fingers crossed for a slightly early baby! Well anything over 37 weeks is fine! 

I have been using my birthing ball - it is really comfy. Don't want to use it too much just yet though in case it makes lo think it's time to come out! ;)

I am starting raspberry leaf tea on Thursday as I will be 32 weeks. Is anyone else having it?

xx


----------



## betty14

Welcome cmarie, I cam only echo what the other ladies have said, took me 7 weeks for af to arrive had a ton of pg symptoms! 

Hang in there she will fly in! 

I dont watch tue batchelor I find it waaaaaay cringey lol! 

I lost 1.5 lbs this week girls so I managed to achieve my 3 stone woo hoo! So very happy!!

Samie I hope she makes an appearance soon for you and doesn't keep you waiting!! 

Weird to think your all so close to the end eh!

X x x


----------



## hay246

yep and we have you to be excited about now too betty wooohooo :happydance: and well done with the weight loss thats great!! 

we have the sea air here in lovely wales, sun was out earlier now its just started to rain, the wind has been horrendous at night too! i dont really know much about raspberry tea leaf to be honest.

im not into the batchelor either not a big fan of Gavin Henson! love all the soaps though, home and away is one of my faves at mo :D Hollyoaks pretty good too at moment but Silas storyline is dragggggging now so annoying!

x


----------



## Abbi808

I agree Hay - I just want Silas caught! Not into home and away actually, I used to watch it years ago but not anymore. Just Hollyoaks and Corrie for me!

The tea is meant to help tone your uterus for labour, a lot of women say that the second stage of labour is reduced by taking it. Here is some good info incase you are interested:-

https://www.askbaby.com/raspberry-leaf-tea.htm

xx


----------



## kix11

Think my hubby hates Gavin because I'm always saying how gorgeous he is! Ha! It is really cheesy but it makes me giggle I can't help watching it - bit like The Only Way is Essex it makes me cringe but love watching it! :haha:

I don't know much about raspberry leaf tea either what does it do for you Abbi? 
xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Kix* - have a look at the link I just put on. No guarantee it will help but it's cheap to buy so worth a try in my opinion. The comments at the bottom of the page are good too, majority of people saying they think it helped them! 

Oh yes I love a bit of Essex too & Made in Chelsea...they are such awful shows but they are so bad that they're good! ;) 

xx


----------



## betty14

Ooh love hollyoaks but the Silus story line is so crap, the man has a weak heart and is hardly secretive :haha: i watch Enders too but that's about it lol!

Thanks, been hard but worth it!! 

Xx x x x


----------



## hay246

ooo TOWIE i absolutely love. and how hot is Mr Wright mmm i love him haha! 
did u read about what happened to Sam & Billie in the news? was awful! 
Thanks Abbi had a look, looks good, may give it a try later on in pregnancy.

x


----------



## Samie18

I love towie and do watch hollyoaks but its boring at the mo with the silus rubbish, his voice grates on me!

I'm not trying any induction techniques here because ever the pessimist....they just dont work lol babies come when they want or are forced by intervention lol. I'm still working on Chris to do membranes sweeps to try ripen the cervix for me but really having no luck lol 

Yeah its been piddling down all night and day here just stopping now but its still grey and grim!


----------



## cmarie33

Thanks everyone! :) yep we are ttc #1 so it's all very new and exciting at the moment! I've got every pg symptom going and bfn so at least I know there's something going on lol. :)


----------



## betty14

cmarie, its perfectly normal what your going through, but it does all go once youget your firts af :)

hang in there :hugs:

x x x


----------



## cocoabjm

Hi girls

Just thought I'd pop in to say that we are putting off ttc to next year now because my bf proposed last week. Wish he had done it before I came off bcp but I'm so happy right now. I've booked to see doc next week about going back on bcp but whether it will be cerrazette I don't know. Anyway hopes it ok to stalk u all n pop into chat. I'm so thrilled you got your bfp betty and have everything crossed lolly gets hers soon too. X


----------



## betty14

aww cocoa, massive congrats to you!:wedding:

when is the big day?

thanks, we found out sat, think its sinking in now :happydance:

x x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Congratulations cocoa!! That's fab news 

Yes cmarie I had every pg symptom before first af and they did disappear when it came!! I know the wait is terrible but it will happen!! 
X


----------



## cocoabjm

Thanks guys, i hope it will be october 2012. Was planning for June 2013 but my mum pointed out that would mean delaying baby making for nearly another 2 yrs. Don't think me or bf can wait that long so next year it will be. Luckily I've had af each month for the 3 months I've been off it. Fingers crossed everything will be ok the next time. I'm just making sure I steer clear off bf this week so we don't have any accidents, which isn't hard cos he is seeping in spare room cos of a rotten cheast infection lol x


----------



## annanouska

yey cocoa :flower: 

cmarie-dont stress we have all been there honestly it is normal. i must have wasted a fortune on tests!!! i it took 6 weeks for my first af then 7 weeks now im just hoping she doesnt show hahaha! stick at it you will get there. 

betty- u lost more weight woooooooo! i really need some help with mine, ive had a blip and really tried this week but its not so great as ive got this horrendous pmt thing going on and feel like poo :cry: 

i have my 2 weeks off soon so using htat ot refocus and may start getting back into swimming (used ot swim competively and nationaly as a youngster!) 

i do feel a bit down today-probably hormones:happydance:. im in one of those feel useless and ugly moods :dohh: think im jsut getting fed up that ive messed up my weight watchers even though i have come a long way. 

i think if ive no af i will test betwwen sunday-tuesday depending on what my temps do but i really do think shes on her way. woke up with such bad af pains at 2am went to the loo and it was a blob of ewcm :blush: been like that on and off all day. my nipples vary in how sore they are. had a really sharp pain today though on my left nr ovary ish really quite sore on and off for a while- its gone now tho. i feel like im actually 'on' u know you get slightly diff cramps well that how it is but i dont want to build hopes up then feel sad so i will keep waiting :thumbup: 

thanks fo listening to me- ive needed a rant today people think im mad keep running off to the loo! 

ps sorry for the typos i have fat fingers and think quickly which doesnt work :happydance:


----------



## betty14

aww cocoa, that will be lovely, are you having a church wedding??

ooh whats the ring like? did he pop the question romantically?

anna, i hope these are all pos signs for you, will be keeping fx'ed for you :hugs:

i was amazed when i got on the scales today, although its prob all the runs up the stairs to the lool that helped burn some calories :haha:

x x x


----------



## cocoabjm

It won't be a church wedding as I'm not religious, I'd like it in a garden but can't see that happening in october.

The proposal was sweet rather than romantic. He did it on my birthday in bed n hid the ring box in a shoe box. When I opened it n asked what it was he asked if I'd like to marry him. Bless. The ring is yellow gold with platinum shoulders with a big diamond in the middle n 3 small 1s down the arms. 

Betty your diet has gone so well, mine has gone to pot tho I lost 4lbs this week through excitement lol x


----------



## betty14

aww thats really sweet, the ring sounds beautiful :cloud9:

we were really young when we got engaged so i never got and actual propsal, i mean he did askme on one knee but i went to choose the ring so wasnt a suprise!

my diet has gone well, although i dont think ill lose any more now :haha: i am going to carry on with slimming world tho, the leader just said i need to ask the midwifes permission :shrug:

well done on losing 4lbs thats fab!!

x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Evening! 

Coco Congrats thats great news! 

Just a quick note from me tonight hope everyone is well

Lolly x


----------



## pink23

Ive stopped ww's as it doesnt recomend it. But im keeping up with it but i need to eat more as my blood sugars are dropping alot xx
xx


----------



## betty14

Have you tried slimming world pink? My mum has diabetes and hers is under tight control since doing it, she has even dropped some of her meds! 

Lolly u ok? 
Xx x x


----------



## pink23

No havent tried sw, but think im going to holdback on diets for now and focus more once baby is here.
I am so looking forward to my bed xx


----------



## betty14

Yah think that's prob the best plan! But when you get back to It try sw it's fab! I always preferred ww but love sw now!! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty I'm good thanks just had a f&@£er of a day and I'm done in! Been over doing it a bit and I'm exhausted! I'm off to bed to watch Americas next top model! I'll catch up with you 2mor chick hope your good :flower:

Oh well done Betty for the weight loss! You have done amazing! 

Lolly x x x x


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies!
Wondering if I could join you all? Have been off cerazette for 2 and a half weeks now after being on it about 18 months, was on depo before that for 3 years. I came off the depo as we were thinking of ttc a while ago but circumstances changed. At the time the nurse told me cerazette would be ideal for me as it it would be easier to conceive after that than depo. 

It took 3years after stopping microgynon before I got my period back so hoping cerazette will not be the same!

I have read all of your posts and you seem like a great bunch, you fill me with hope!

Sinn x


----------



## Samie18

Welcome! Liking that's there are lots of newbies coming through. Hope it doesn't take 3 yrs for you x


----------



## Sinn

I know Samie, I am thinking positive as I was going through a stressful time back then and AF was the last thing I needed! Life is much calmer now so hopefully my system will kick-start itself soon!

Sinn x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly, have a rest and chill Hun! I'm good ta :flower:

Welcome sinn, I was on depo before cerazette too, I got af 7 weeks after stopping cerazette so hope it won't take too long for you! 

Well done for reading all the posts! That is an epic read :haha:

X x x


----------



## Sinn

I really enjoyed it Betty! Hoping I can share my journey with you all. 

Sinn x


----------



## betty14

Even all my moaning :haha:

Well park yourself down with a :coffee: your more than welcome!! 

X x. X


----------



## Abbi808

Welcome to the thread *Sinn*! Fingers crossed it doesn't take too long for you! :D

Congrats *Cocoa!* Fab news, how exciting!

*Betty* - well done you!! 

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Morning everyone :hi:
Lots of posts again :happydance:
Newbies Sinn and Cmarie welcome :flower:
Lolly take it easy, burning the candle at both ends will catch up with you :hugs:
Betty 3 stone that's fab, Col and I are trying to lose weight but chocolate, crisps and cakes keep stopping us!!!! :haha:
Cocoa congrats on the proposal, you'll enjoy planning your special day :)
Anna - you feeling any better today?
Samie it's very close now and you'll have your bundle, excited for you :)
Rache-how are you doing, hope things are getting a little easier, it is a shock the first few weeks :)
Hope I've not missed anyone xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey! Wonder how much I'll put back on :haha:

X x x


----------



## pink23

i put one 3st with caleb err. I am not liking this morning sickness its horrible. Time to make some jelly I think.
I have work tonight and really dont fancy it. only 5hrs but its on main desk so its not like I can hide lol.
Nothing planned today just relaxing xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Morning sickness is not much fun :(
Betty I only ever put on 2stone or less but when I had my first 2 I was only just 7 stone when I got pregnant, then when we got married 7yrs ago I started to gain weight (we gave up smoking too 5yrs ago) and didn't stop eating :haha: With Ollie I was 10 stone before, went up to 11.13 and now am struggling to lose much. I'd love to get back to 8nhalf but unless my mouth gets stitched up that's unlikely :haha: I need some of those classes Lolly does!


----------



## kix11

Betty you have done fab with losing weigh! Don't be worrying about putting any back on! I haven't put any on I've just been eating healthy - feel like I need to do more exercise though I cancelled my gym as stopped using it as much when I got my BFP. Think I need to take up swimming or walking?! 

Welcome Sinn can't believe you managed to get through the whole thread!! :thumbup: I remember doing that but it is alot longer now! 

Cocoa congratulations! :wedding: Lovely news! You could always try ttc again just before the wedding! Exciting year for you next year! 

Sorry you're not feeling well Pink :hugs: How you feeling Anna?

Lolly I agree with the other girls you need to relax a bit sounds like you are working far to hard! :headspin:

I could :sleep: at my desk today so tired!! xx


----------



## hay246

congrats cocoa :D 

wow kix u not put on any weight at all? thats crazy lol!
I've put on just 2 stone now, hoping to not put on anymore now :)

x


----------



## Samie18

I have only put on 8lbs so hoping when baby gets here she will be most of the weight!
I was chunky in the first place and was unfortunate (or lucky) that its only been probably the last 4 weeks where i have not been throwing up loads and managed to eat!

Dont know if there is any backing to this but i feel really strange the past day where i just feel like im gonna go into labour very soon.... maybe wishful thinking but i just feel 'different'....

xx


----------



## hay246

aww hopefully she is going to arrive for you soon!! :D exciting!!

I was 8.5 stone before now im 10.5, hoping it comes off quickly after baby!

x


----------



## Sinn

Afternoon ladies!

Am half way through a week off work and cannot tear myself away from the net! Hope my AF comes soon so I can really join in the fun!

Sinn x


----------



## hay246

Sure it will arrive soon, just have to be patient :D 

hope everyones good x


----------



## betty14

Hey ladies, I am not worried about gaining it, I feel like it's doesn't matter really I can lose it again :) I am carrying on with sw all the way anyways so I might not even gain that much :) 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

I'm grabbing a quick coffee & loggin on to see what i've missed! 

Welcome the new girls :flower: hope af comes quick for you. i'm sure I'll get to know you better in the next few weeks. 

anna, any sign of :witch: or :bfp: yet?

Sammie I hope your feeling is right & your wee one comes bang on time for you, how exciting! 

Arghhhh I would put on 5 stone if I could only have a bloody baby!!!!!!! :haha:

Betty is it doctors yeah?

Lolly x x x


----------



## betty14

Ooh samie I hope your right! Come on baby!!

Anna any news yet Hun? 

Lolly, docs tomorrow morning :thumbup: how ya feeling today hun?

X x x


----------



## annanouska

hi everone, welcome to the newbies. 

You will get your baby Lolly you are on the right track. Sorry Pink is feeling rough and the bumps are almost here for some! Honey im always impressed you remember what to say to everyone i always forget!! 

As for the weight....hmm if i get that far one time il jsut play it by ear and eat healthy :wacko: 

good news....i lost 3 1/2 lb this week:thumbup: yey bit odd when im due on

Now for the two week in hell....:haha: 

ive only been properly tracking my temps and OV for two months so hard to really go off things as before it was guess work! as you know LP of 12 days with the witch late on the 12th and spotting 9 and 10 last time. 

today im 13 dpo according to FF. so far.....nothing at all :wacko: had all those AF pains and that horrific pain on left ovary yesterday and monday night i woke with bad pain as well but was EWCM?!:blush: 

todays news-temp still above coverline no sign of the witch yet but i do keep getting mild period cramps. strange tho as i seem to notice it when i was getting stressed at work they would kick in!! 

i have been feeling really teary almost burst into tears at weight watchers for no reason! strange as i dont 'feel' like im due one now. im not bloated or anyhting just hurt :wacko: 

yesterday i was so deperate to poas the only thing i had was an opk so i used that :haha: was just the control line tho! 

almost caved in today but my (thoughtful? :shrug:) DH said its far too early and probably in my head and probably just getting a normal LP back so dont get hopes up!! suppose he could be right :cry: 

sorry to bore you all with this one! think its my own fault as ive let myself symptom spot and day dream too much. i suppose if i eventually get a bfp then yey but if not then ive lengthened the LP and stopped spotting :happydance: 

why cant we just make babies out of playdough or somehting !!!!!!!


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna, it's so hard but do try to wait, it eliminates the squinting :haha:

Well done on your 3.5 loss that's fab!! You should be proud of that! 

Did you have a 12 day Lp before the pill? 

Anywhoo I'm off to the land of nod now will check back in the morning

Night night ladies 

X x. X


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Betty, I'm fine thanks. Just want to try again NOW but have to wait to get this scan appointment, it has to be at a certain part of my cycle :wacko:. I was saying to OH last night that I just can't wait for the day we're in that scan room & we get good news for a change, seems like it will be a million years away. Just going to be so scared the next time I get my BFP. 

Anna, any news today? 

Hope everyone is well :flower:

I'm on Sammie watch now everytime I log in...........................:coffee:


Lolly x x x


----------



## Lollylou

What time you got doctors betty?

x


----------



## betty14

Morning! 

Lolly your good news will start when they give you the all clear:)

I know you will be scared, will they scan you early next time? 

I have docs at half 10! 

I'm on samie watch too! Hope she is ok! 

How is everyone else? 
X x x x


----------



## Lollylou

Aw you must be excited! I dunno if its the same but when I went we get a book up here called ready steady baby that tells you whats happening week by week, I was addicted to it. 

Yeah i'll be scanned early to make sure everything in right place :flower:

I'll log in later to see how you got on :flower:

Lolly x x x


----------



## hay246

Hope docs goes ok betty..
also sorry to be a pain, i dont want to scroll back every page to try find taggies, how much are they again, and what ones do u have? :flower:

lolly it will be your good news time soon, when do u have the scan? 

xx


----------



## Samie18

I'm alright I'll be on to update if anything happens lol with running labour commentary! Nothing here yet was up half the night with killer period pains and had a little bit of a show but things seem to have eased a bit although I've still got period pains but not as bad!

x


----------



## cmarie33

Sinn said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Am half way through a week off work and cannot tear myself away from the net! Hope my AF comes soon so I can really join in the fun!
> 
> Sinn x

That's exactly what I'm hoping! Lol :)


----------



## hay246

Hope ur not in too much pain samie, and fingers crossed she arrives soon :happydance:

x


----------



## Abbi808

Aww Anna, it's so hard not to get your hopes up. Just try and stay positive and like you said even if you don't get your bfp this time at least your LP has increased!

Got my fingers crossed for you!

Hope app has gone well Betty! Let us know! 

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Aw I really can't be bothered working today! Such a busy week and I'm shattered! 

Should be ovulating this week too but seems so weird that we cant do anything! Arggghhhhhh! 

Betty how'd you get on?

X


----------



## betty14

Hey girls, docs went well, I am being referred to midwife, actually she also said that I could self refer at a community centre we have so I went and did that too to get the ball rolling faster :happydance: she checked my bp and dipped my wee and said I'm good to go lol, she said my edd is 20th June but that's based on a 28 day cycle so we shall see what the scan says! 

Hay did you mean the bibs or taggie? I'll post pics again when I get home if that's cool? The taggies are 8 Inc postage and the bibs are 11 for 3 Inc postage :)

X x x


----------



## cmarie33

Well AF has made an appearance! Yay! Haha think this is the only time I'll be pleased to see her! :)


----------



## betty14

Ha ha! That's a feeling we hav all had! :dance:

X x x


----------



## Sinn

How long has that taken for you? 

Sinn x


----------



## hay246

yay cmarie thats great news! 

betty what size are the taggies? and yeah when u get home is cool. thank u :D if you could post pics of bibs and taggies that would be fab. Glad all went well at drs, exciting :D once u have 1st mw apptment it all becomes more real then :happydance: 

x


----------



## Abbi808

Congrats Marie, it's so strange - I think this thread is a good luck charm because my AF came shortly after joining too! haha! I said exactly the same thing too - first and only time you will be happy about it! :) 

Two weeks and it's bd time! Whoohoo! xx


----------



## skippytinx

Hi Ladies, I hope you don&#8217;t mind me joining you? I&#8217;ve been reading all your posts and feel like I know you all! Your posts have been a real help and comfort to me and I really just wanted to say thank you. 

I stopped taking Cerazette in July this year and still no AF!! I&#8217;ve had every pregnancy symptom under the sun but every test I&#8217;ve taken (and I&#8217;ve taken a LOT) have been BFN. I&#8217;ve been getting really down about the whole thing so I decided to go and see my GP yesterday to try and get to the bottom of it. I&#8217;ve read elsewhere that quite often your GP will just tell you to be patient and will make you wait for 6 months to a year before doing anything about it but my GP was great. She told me that although it is quite common for your body to take a while to readjust, especially if you&#8217;ve been on BCPs for a while, she&#8217;d like to get me checked out for everything in the meantime just in case. So they&#8217;ve taken blood samples to check for hormone abnormalities, thyroid problems etc and I&#8217;ll get the results on Monday. Fingers crossed its just my body being lazy, but either way it&#8217;ll be such a relief to know what&#8217;s going on. 

Anyway thanks for letting me gate crash .xxx


----------



## cmarie33

Sinn said:


> How long has that taken for you?
> 
> Sinn x

Hi Sinn it's taken 5 weeks and 2 days. Had horrendous period pains since sunday though and they're not getting any easier
yet! How long have you been waiting? xx

yep this thread must be a good luck charm, fingers crossed for you Sinn xx


----------



## hay246

welcome skippy :) 
hope results come back all ok, and that af arrives for u soon!! 
x


----------



## Lollylou

Marie thats great thats af is here :happydance:

Welcome skippy! :flower:

Betty glad you got on well, Sure it will all become real when you see midwife, so exciting :flower:


Lolly x


----------



## betty14

welcome skippy, hope your bloods come back ok:flower:

thanks girls, im hoping it does, wonder when ill have my first scan :shrug:

hay the taggies are 9.5 in x 10 in i only have a pink or blue made up atm, but could easily make a neutral one for you :)

im attaching piccies for you to see what they all look like :)





i also have some spotty fabric like pudsey bears spotty and yellow gingham

lemme know what you think
x x x


----------



## hay246

thx betty! mw will go through LMP etc again and will book you in for a scan around 12 weeks. i didnt get to see mw till 10 weeks so wasnt too long to wait afterwards! 

could i have the cream bib, and one done in the spotty material and another in the yellow gingham? would that be possible??

xx


----------



## Abbi808

Welcome to the thread Skippy! That is a long time you have waited! Well fingers crossed everything comes back normal for you.

If it does you might want to try agnus castus liquid drops to try and kickstart your cycle. I have heard a lot of good things about it and I swear it reduced my cycle by around 10 days. I was having really long cycles after cerazette so I took the drops and that cycle i got my bfp and the length was really reduced! Just an idea anyway.

Let us know how Monday goes!

xx


----------



## betty14

Of course hay no worries at all! I'll get them ready for ya, do you have paypal? Or do ya wanna bank transfer? 

Wonder when I'll get to see the mw? Hope not too long lol! My mum told menu look shattered today lol!

X x x


----------



## kix11

Glad docs went well Betty so excited for you! I got a totally different due date when I went for scan Betty I was about a week ahead of what they thought because my cycles were really short!

Lolly whens your doc appt again? 

Welcome Skippy - you have had a long wait but glad the docs are going to check everything out for you. Don't feel like a gatecrasher the more the merrier! 

Brill news that af is here marie - sure yours will be soon sinn! 

Can't believe I am 28 weeks today these last few weeks have flown past! New week for you Hay and Abbi too - mad our weeks change on the same day! :haha:

xx


----------



## betty14

Kix I wonder if I'll be put back a week because of my longer cycle! Man it's confusing eh:wacko:

Madness that your 28 weeks! Doesn't seem that long ago you had your bfp! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Hmm maybe but who knows :wacko: I can't work out why they put me forward by a whole week at the scan - I thought I might be put forward by about 3 days based on my cycle, ov, af and when I thought we concieved it is all very confusing I can't work it out at all! Based on the due date they have given me we concieved when I was still on af and that DEFO isn' t the case. :shrug: 

At least you have done a lot of the patient bit only a few weeks until you get your scan it will go really quickly for you! 

xx


----------



## kix11

Abbi forgot to say I have been reading the link you posted about raspberry leaf tea and sounds really interesting - reckon I might give it a go. 

Have you started it yet - does it taste yucky or is it ok?xx


----------



## betty14

That's very true! It is all kinda irrelevant now as babies come when they are ready! 

My mum keeps saying it will come on the 10th haha! We shall see eh! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Where to start? :haha:
Marie :witch: flew in for you, that was quick :)
Betty due date is on all those factors but they do measurements and mainly go from that I believe. Just like born babies, babies in the womb have growth spurts so they may say at 20wk scan whether dates are still acurate too. Also the 12wk scan in our hospital now gets done at around 13+2 no idea why.
Skippy welcome :hi: You have waited quite a while, glad gp is doing something as most will actually make you wait a minimum of 12months before doing anything. Let us know how the results are :)
Hope everyone else is ok, not long till we have a few babies :) :happydance:
xxx


----------



## kix11

Honey how's things with you - you tired out or feeling ok?! 

Why does your mum think the 10th Betty?!!xxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey, weird how they do it at such a precise time there now! 

Kix mum just said today she thinks she/he will be early... I was born 10 days early so dunno :haha:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I'm good thanks Kix, the kind of tiredness from breastfeeding as need the extra calories but not lack of sleep tiredness fortunately. Can't remember if I said but Ollie was weighed yesterday and is now a bouncy 8lb 1 and 1/2 oz!! He's putting on about 2oz a day :haha: He's having a bit of bother with wind so have bought a sling so I can carry him upright most of the day :) Let him have some tummy time today and he's lifting his head really well, will attach some pics. Not long for you now Kix, you getting excited? I was at Sainsburys at 7.30am this morning as they have a half price sale on toys :haha: Spent lots but all done for Ollie and got some stuff for 2nd youngest too :)
xxx
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4









004.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## betty14

Wow honey well done you!! That is such a fab weight!

He is the most handsome little chap ever! 

X x


----------



## kix11

Ahh Honey Ollie is so gorgeous!! I can't wait to meet my little one! I don't know how you do it with 4 kids I would be shattered but I bet it's all worth it - I would love 2 or 3 kids! How on earth do you manage when you go out have you had to get a bigger car?! I heard about the half price sale in Sainsburys - is that the xmas prezzies sorted?!

I'm getting really excited - only thing thats making me nervous is breast feeding because I 100% want to make it work and don't want to bottle feed. I just can't imagine it and keep looking at breast pumps, bottles, sterilisers etc. thinking hmm what do I need?! Will I be able to do it!!! What would you recommend buying? 

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

We have 2 zafiras so 14 seats!!! Xmas is more or less sorted, just getting Sofia a dsi xl and Brandon a 32" tv and all done then :) They already have an obscene amount coz I started so early again. The 3 big uns all have their bdays right before xmas 30/11, 03/12 and 12/12. Sofia's having a swimming party and Jack is football party :)
Breastfeeding 1st time round I didn't buy anything tbh, didn't use a pump. The 2 youngest boys have an electric single mendela pump which is great, coz they were on scbu needed to express, will come in handy as a friend is having for 3hrs on the 19th november as we have friends coming up from London so we're going out for a meal!! If you're planning to breastfeed and express some for dh to bottlefeed then leave it at 4-6wks before expressing. I can highly recommend Mam bottles, and when ppl tell babies can't take a teat and bf its rubbish, all mine have had dummies too, they have always been exceptional speakers too (Brandon had the vocab of a 4yr old at his 2yr review with the health visitor) so don't let ppl put you off dummies if you choose to use one :) Anyway enough waffling best do some dishes and get Jack to bed :) I'm looking forward to Corrie tonight =D&gt;


----------



## hay246

Evening all! 

Honey ollie is absolutely gorgeous! Sooo cute!! 
Betty I have paypal I'm an eBayaholic haha! And thanks!
Kix it is mad me u and abbi all start new weeks on same day lol. Are u going to have a 4d scan kix?? Roll on 9 weeks and hopefully not any added days! 

I went back to drs today as had this cough over 3 weeks now and at night I really struggle to breathe it's so horrible, basically been told viral infection and got to send in flem specimen! But other than that got to suffer! Joys!!

I'm lookin forward to corrie too! :) 

X


----------



## hay246

Evening all! 

Honey ollie is absolutely gorgeous! Sooo cute!! 
Betty I have paypal I'm an eBayaholic haha! And thanks!
Kix it is mad me u and abbi all start new weeks on same day lol. Are u going to have a 4d scan kix?? Roll on 9 weeks and hopefully not any added days! 

I went back to drs today as had this cough over 3 weeks now and at night I really struggle to breathe it's so horrible, basically been told viral infection and got to send in flem specimen! But other than that got to suffer! Joys!!

I'm lookin forward to corrie too! :) 

X


----------



## Abbi808

kix11 said:


> Abbi forgot to say I have been reading the link you posted about raspberry leaf tea and sounds really interesting - reckon I might give it a go.
> 
> Have you started it yet - does it taste yucky or is it ok?xx


Wow - so many posts girls! :D I am also looking forward to Corrie, John makes me laugh so much! He is fab!

*Kix* - yes I started today. It tastes quite nice actually, if I am honest it has a slight taste of the cranberry drink you have for cystitis (not sure if you have ever had it) but it is much nicer than that. I added a little sugar to sweeten it though. It seems that the general consensus is that it is a good uterine tonic to help prepare you for labour so it's worth a try in my opinion! :D

*Honey* - the pics are so sweet! I want mine!! ;)

*Betty* - glad the app went well. It won't be long until it's scan time. If you are impatient (like me) you can pay to have a private early scan which is nice. It can put your mind at rest too. I had one at a high street place, it was only cheap...around £30, they called it a reassurance scan. It's not too long to wait otherwise though and at 12 weeks it's much more exciting. 

Had my flu jab today, anyone else having one? My belly has grown so much lately!! I really do feel huge!

xx


----------



## annanouska

evening girls. i had a horrid night last night. woke at 2 am and could not get back to sleep and was so hot unreal! been awake ever since!!! been feeling a bit odd today quite warm again (im always hot) lots of ramps and ewcm. 

DH was working late otnight so i decided to walk over to boots to get one of those FRER sticks £9.99!!!! anyway-im 14 dpo ish tonight and im still shaking coz.......was a BFP!!! came up really quick about 20 seconds and very dark!!!! im actually speechless. i feel so many emotions all at once. 

DH wont let me tell anyone (even family) til 9-12 weeks as he is worried somehting will go wrong! i just hope it sitcks!! 

ive got a few questions if any of you know: 

1. how many weeks am i? i OV 2 weeks ago but last period was on 23/9. 
2.im on conception vitamins atm and still have some left. could i finish those first then get the pregnancy ones? 
3.are there any good apps for the iphone? 
4. betty-are you staying? 
5.how soon should i see my gp? 
:hugs:thanks girls:hugs:


----------



## cmarie33

Eeeek! Congratulations Annanouska! That's amazing news! :D xxx


----------



## kix11

Oh my word congrats Anna amazing news!! Bet your over the moon!! Wow this thread is brill at the mo defo a lucky vibe! 

Not sure what your vitamins are but continue taking folic acid fir first 12 weeks they recommend and my mw also said vitamin d and calcium. Not sure how far you are but there are loads of calculators on the web that estimate it for you based on last af dates.

Loads of good apps babybump and pregnancyE are my fav! 

Congrats again brilliant news!!! 
Xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Congrats Anna!!! Fab news. Not sure whats in your meds but you should defo be taking folic acid.

Fingers crossed for a sticky bean. You should book with the midwife around 7-8 weeks so up to you when you see the gp but they dont really do anything.

There are so many positives its fab and loads of babies to come =o)

Nothing going on here, hoping i get to sleep tonight!
x


----------



## Lollylou

My SIL is pregnant :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Lollylou

Congrats Anna x


----------



## annanouska

lolly i felt really guilty about posting because of your horrid year:cry: but you know we iwll all support each other no matter what through the highs and lows. xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna congratulations, i bet that was a shock!! Why wont hunny let you tell family? I would say from your lmp your 4 + 6.....

What did you mean will I be staying? 

Ooh Abbie, how did you find out about the reassurance scan? Hubby might not be able to be home for first scan so might book one as a suprise for a sat! 

Aww samie she is keeping you guessing eh! Hope you get some sleep tonight :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## pink23

Congrats Anna x 
I will properly catch up in morning as in on phone. 
Work was slow and not busy, I had my flu jab at work yesterday xx hope everyone's ok. 1 week till scan yey xx


----------



## annanouska

oh betty im a numpty! i meant.....will u be staying on your metformin! doh! oh yes and are you getting the free flu jab? think u can have if if your pg. ...hope lollys ok xx


----------



## pink23

My midwife says its fine and so did the nurse who wa doing it , she was also pg x x


----------



## betty14

I will be having the flu jab at some point, not sure when yet tho! 

And yes Anna I am staying on met till 12 weeks :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lollylou said:


> My SIL is pregnant :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Sorry she got in before you but any time now you'll get your bfp xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Samie18

Aww lolly don't be too sad it will be you soon :hugs:
xx


----------



## kix11

Morining Everyone

Lolly hope you're ok and not feeling too sad it will definately be you next :hugs:

I had the flu jab last week xx


----------



## hay246

aww Lolly :hugs:

Congrats Anna :) 

Abbi i had my flu jab at about 28 weeks, had a cough for about 4 weeks now, i never get ill either, must be pregnancy weakening my immune system!

Betty i think you just search local scan places, find the cheapest etc. what area are you in? 

x


----------



## Abbi808

annanouska said:


> ive got a few questions if any of you know:
> 
> 1. how many weeks am i? i OV 2 weeks ago but last period was on 23/9.
> 2.im on conception vitamins atm and still have some left. could i finish those first then get the pregnancy ones?
> 3.are there any good apps for the iphone?
> 4. betty-are you staying?
> 5.how soon should i see my gp?
> :hugs:thanks girls:hugs:

Wow Anna, Congrats!! That is fab news! Really pleased for you. In answer to your questions:-

1) I would day that you are four weeks. LMP would put you further along but it wouldn't really be accurate. If you say two weeks before o and two weeks after = 4 so I would say that. The midwife will probably go by LMP though.

2) Finish the conception ones and then get the pregnancy ones. They are very similar. Just make sure whatever you take contains folic acid. That is the most important!

3) Iphone apps (I assume these are available on android/blackberry too) - babybump & pregnancy E aka babycentre are the best ones in my opinion.

4) Betty has answered that one :D

5) You need to call the doctors and tell them that you are pregnant and need to be referred to your midwife. Some doctors will want you to have pregnancy confirmed others will just direct you straight to the midwife. Just call the reception to find out the process. I was given the number of the midwife, who booked me in for my first app at around 8 weeks!:D

Hope this helps and again, CONGRATS!!! :D xx


----------



## Abbi808

As for the other girls....thought I would make a separate post as the last was a bit long! ;)

*Lolly* - try not to be upset. I know it must be so hard for you...your time WILL come though!!

*Hay* - that is rubbish having a cough for that long. Have you been to the doctors? I feel like I am falling apart lately. My feet ache like I have done a marathon after 10 mins on them, I have constant heartburn and my hands and wrists have no strength in them. You know I couldn't open a bottle of bleach today because of the child safety mechanism? haha!!! 

*Betty* - well I just googled 'reassurance scan west midlands' and 'early dating scan west midlands' and got a whole list of places in my area. Some can be quite pricey but if you shop around (especially if you go to a high street place) you can get a great deal. Here is some info from one of the bigger places I was considering going to:-


Viability (Check on your baby's heartbeat)

This is assessed by showing your baby's heartbeat. We will point this out for you to see and take a trace of your baby's heartbeat. By seeing your baby's heartbeat at this stage we can give you the following reassurances.

At 6 weeks gestation 78% of pregnancies in which a fetal heartbeat is identified, will continue to term.

At 7 weeks gestation 95% of pregnancies in which a fetal heartbeat is identified, will continue to term.

At 8 weeks gestation 98% of pregnancies in which a fetal heartbeat is identified, will continue to term.

At 10 weeks gestation 99.4% of pregnancies in which a fetal heartbeat is identified, will continue to term. 

I guess that is why most places call it a reassurance scan. It was really lovely and put my mind at rest, especially because I had a scare at 6 weeks with some bleeding. Would be a nice surprise for hubby though. I went at 8 weeks. :D

xxx


----------



## betty14

thanks abbie and hay, ill have a google and see what i can come up with :)

i will let you know what i find :)

x x x


----------



## Abbi808

No problem Betty - just search for things like 'viability scan' 'early dating scan' etc xx


----------



## skippytinx

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Will definitely let you know how it goes with the blood results.

Congratulations Anna, that's amazing news.

Lolly, my SIL is pregnant too, even though we're really close it is hard trying to be happy for them when I'm so jealous. Be patient though, it'll be your turn soon.

xx


----------



## betty14

well it looks like we wont be having one done... the cheapest i found was 75 for 10 mins!!! and there are none very close so will be petrol costs on top!!

x x x


----------



## Abbi808

Aw betty that is rubbish. Have you tried just looking for 'fetal ultrasound (and then the name of your area)' sometimes searching for the clinic and then seeing what they do is better. Not all of them advertise that scan, hence it might not come up on a google search xx


----------



## betty14

That's a good idea, I'll give that a go later! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Oh hay I also meant to say, my paypal is the email address I sent the cake recipes from, so might be easier to send the money via a gift on there :)

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

No problem Betty. I remember ringing round a few of the high street places that were close by and getting a quote. A lot of places do them even if they aren't on the website!

Hope you find one xx


----------



## hay246

Betty when do you want me to pay?? 

Abbi - I've been to doctors 3 times now, after 1st week i was given antibiotics, after 2nd week i was given diff antibiotics, and now i've been and they said viral infection, which in that case antibiotics wouldnt do anything unless it was bacterial infection! i managed a whole night without coughing last night, may have been to do with having whole bed to myself (fella away with work) so i didnt have to get up as such and move around to change position so it didnt irritate my throat cause its as soon as i start thats it then i cant breathe! told my fella he'll have to sleep on floor tonight as it must have helped hahaha! 
my friend is due 21st nov and she has suffered heartburn for most of pregnancy and has been getting swollen hands and feet too, im quite lucky and havent had any. you couldnt open bleach :haha: bless ya! 

payday today :D got last few bits needed ordered and I'm all finished now! :D going shopping for bits and bobs ill need in hospital bag tomorrow and thats it :happydance: 

Hay x


----------



## Abbi808

That is so crazy Hay. They do say that congestion can be bad during pregnancy (I have had it quite a bit) but a constant cough is so weird. I guess you just have to blame your weakened immune system. Bet it must be hard sleeping though, it is difficult enough! I know, I was struggling for ages trying to get the cap off, I can't press the recline button in on my sofa either anymore. I have to get off the sofa and use both hands! haha! 

Aw that is fab that you have everything. I am 2 items away (pushchair and car seat base). I packed my hospital bag though so pleased about that. Was hard cramming everything in! Just gotta put the baby's sleepsuits/vests in but need to wash them first. I am taking a tens machine too so hope it helps! :D 

xx


----------



## hay246

Yea cough is super annoying! just hope it doesnt last much longer, dont want to be coughing the baby out lol! 

think i'm going to do a bag for me bag for baby, and take two lol! want to get it sorted though so thats my next thing to do! but yeah got to wash all baby stuff first, so will need to get that done over the next few weeks :D exciting stuff! hurry up weeks! altho they have been going fast so cant complain!
I had my pushchair really early on, i just wanted to get that main expense out the way, and the deal was fab. cant wait to put it together now haha! everything is up the loft ready to come down with the xmas decorations beginning dec! and can start sorting it all out! 

x


----------



## Abbi808

Aw how exciting. All our things are in the baby's room which still needs to be emptied and painted! Arghhh! Want it done! Christmas will be so lovely this year! I have done a bag for me and bag for baby too. I have used his changing bag cos it is quite roomy. I did put his snow suit in my bag though because it takes up too much space. 

I know, want the time to pass too. I keep thinking that I shouldn't wish it away though, I doubt I will be having any more for a few years yet so I should make the most of being pregnant. 

Any plans for the weekend? xx


----------



## hay246

I'm really hoping baby arrives before Christmas that would be lovely :D 

Just shopping tomorrow for me, then xfactor and then chill on Sunday no doubt
what about you? 
x


----------



## pink23

work for me booo.
I remember when I packed my hospital bag , i ended up packing a mediumish suitcase lol. I was in for 5 days but still forgot things. 
off to catch up xx


----------



## betty14

Hay you can pay whenever your ready hun, 

I'll get them done overthe weekend and send them early next week! 

We have our bonfire night this weekend so if the rain hold off we are going to that tomorrow eve, and meeting friends for a coffee in the day!

X x x


----------



## pink23

Honey- i saw your fb pics they are so cute.
I need to make some mini baby blocks as we are doing secret santa and I have to only spend £5 or 2 presents as my friendsjust had a baby, so baby blocks for one and not sure on other. Might get a car or something like that then personalise it with name on xx


----------



## hay246

Betty let me know when they're done and i'll send payment over then and then u can send them. :) :thumbup: when I'm at work i'm on computer which is mon-fri so its easily done in 5 mins 

x


----------



## betty14

Ok hay Coolio will do that :)

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Me too Hay... I don't think we will be so lucky though. It seems like a lot of ftm's go over their due date. Would really love him to come 1st or 2nd week of december though. That would be fab! 

Haha Pink! A suitcase! I have a holdall on wheels. Kind of like a hand luggage case. I am putting some extra supplies in the boot of my bf's car though just in case I have to stay in longer. If I send him home to get things God knows what he will come back with! ;)

No plans for me really. Me and my bf are going to burn all the boxes that our deliveries came in this week as there are so many. We have a wood burner in the garden so will just sit out there and do that - exciting! ha! Relaxing one again I think. Your weekend sounds nice Betty! Not too much coffee remember! And Hay good luck shopping, don't forget your comfy shoes! ;) 

xxx


----------



## hay246

oh god i know, my boyfriend would come back with i dread to think hahaha! 
hehe thanks abbi, got my uggs at the ready :D outdoor woodburner sounds lovely on these cold days. 

a few girls i know have had theirs early and were first time mums! so im hopeful haha! my one friend had her due date 28th dec and had her boy on the 24th december, other one was 11 days early and both had used birthing ball.. im going to start using ball over the next week! my friend said it was only way she was comfy rather than on sofa, so she used ball from about 31 weeks + 

i know he/she will come whenever they like but im willing to try a few things lol!! :haha: 

abbi have u been to any antenatal classes or have any upcoming? we have 5th nov and 12th nov for 3 hrs each and thats it, bt not sure whether we will go! 

x


----------



## betty14

Abbie I am completely off coffe so am gonna have a hot choc :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Oh I do hope so Hay, it's nice to hear about babies coming early for a change! I have just been researching natural induction methods. I am open to ideas, I know baby will come when he is ready but like you said -they are worth a try. I am going to start sitting on my birthing ball for a few hours a night in a couple of weeks. I do find it quite comfy so I'm happy to try it. If you hear any good tips let me know! 

Yes, we have an all day class booked in for Nov 12th. I have heard that they are pretty dull and the amount I have read I doubt that they will have any new info for me. I am going to go though, if it is really awful me and my bf will just have to sneak out in the break ;)

Betty - that's good that you are off coffee, easier to give it up! Hot chocolate sounds so nice...I really fancy one now! Probably shouldn't, just made a whole batch of angel delight and ate the lot! hahaha!! 

xx


----------



## annanouska

evening all. had horrid pains today- like period pain/wind/pressing/being desperate for a wee! just low down near my pubic bone. doubled me over! got all worried and upset and ended up blurting out to my manager who has since been really kind! said not to worry nd things are just stretching-hope so!! im feeling nervous about things going wrong- may look at htose scans too. got the doctors wednesday so will know more then. 

thanks to everyone for all their support and answers to questions. hope i can still hang around with everyon! 

really hope lolly is ok :cry::cry: thinking about you xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Try not to worry Anna, I know it's hard. I had really bad lower back ache early on and even some bleeding. It can be really scary, just try and stay positive. You body is getting ready for a big change so aches and pains are normal. I still worry now! 

xxxx

For the girls that watch the bachelor.....WTF?????? Stupid Gavin! xx


----------



## skippytinx

Can NOT believe he picked her! Stupid stupid gavin. xxx


----------



## pink23

anna- hope your feeling better, the pains come and go and as abbi said just your body gettind ready for baby.
I woke up this mornig feeling but just couldnt. I just hope at work it doesnt happen as only a few in charge know so dont want to make it obvious. Think im going to take some soup and drink plenty xx


----------



## Samie18

Hope the pains have eased Anna.

Hope you avoided being sick Pink, i had no way of hiding the bump from work coz i was throwing up from 6 weeks all the time so they guessed!

Hope everyone else is ok...been a bit quiet on here again.

Nothing much happening here just blitzing the house getting ready because it feels dirty, even though its not, im just a clean freak with ocd and my mum keeps telling me when the baby is here you will NEVER sleep and the house will be a mess.... don't know what she thinks my baby is going to be doing lol
I am getting sick of her saying i wont sleep. think i offended her when i said i will sleep when she does to which she said no you won't because you will be cleaning or worrying about her to which i said well Chris will be here to help and she said well your lucky you have Chris as others don't!!!
Like thats my problem she didn't get support from my dad lol

xx


----------



## betty14

I'm still here samie, just been quiet in here :shrug:

Your mum sounds like a handful! Babies sleep tons when they are newborn and I always thought the advise was sleep when they do! They way I see it the hoovering will still be there! Rest when you can and catch up later!

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

So quiet on here! Where is everyone? xxx


----------



## betty14

:wave::wave::wave: I'm here :)

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Hi I'm here too just don't have anything to say as I'm the only one of us still not pregnant!

I'm going to get really drunk tonight and drown my sorrows! :happydance:

Hope everyone is well 

Betty how you feeling? 

Lolly x


----------



## annanouska

im here too! been getting my hair done- nice cut and colour. was a bit worried about the colour but i think its fine-ive seen lots of bumpy ladies with coloured hair. 

im in a lot less pain today the breast tenderness has also eased-hope thats not a bad sign lol! im still too early to get proper symptoms i think as only 4wk2days-atleast i should enjoy my holiday with no sicknes lol! 

agree it is very quiet in here recently.....


----------



## betty14

Lolly your not the only one not pg hun! 

I am ok still getting cramps, feeling the tiredness now and nausea has kicked in!! But I'm happy with it all as long as bubs is doing well! 

Off to watch the fireworks a bit later :dance:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

yey lollys back! wasnt the same without you, bettys right your not the only one and you will be with your bump soon. 

plus we like to hear from u and know your good too :flower: xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks girls just felt like I'd been kicked in the stomach tho other day with SIL announcing her news, prob me just being selfish!

Anyway I'm gonna chill tonight with friends, hope everyone has a good weekend :flower:

Lolly xx

Ps.........back on sammie watch xxxx


----------



## betty14

Think we are all on samie watch :haha:

Lolly glad your back, def not the same without you :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Hi Betty, Hi Lolly, Hi Anna! haha!! :D

Aw Lolly - I'm sorry! Just let your hair down and have a good night - make the most of things you won't be able to do once you ARE pregnant....which you will be!

xx


----------



## Samie18

Haha i'll be sure to keep you updated, if it everrrrrr happens feel like i'm going crazy waiting! :wacko:

Lolly it must be a right kick in the teeth with all the Bumps around you but it will be you soon, keep positive xx


----------



## kix11

Hi ladies sorry I'm here had a busy couple of days! 

Started painting baby's room today just White an border going up tomorrow then furniture assembly which I hate ha! Hubby is brill at that sort of thong tho so I can just watch and make cups of tea! 

Abbie what on earth was Gavin thinking I was thinking of you when I was watching it last night and knew you would be thinking the same as me! Anyone seen the film knocked up? We're gonna watch that tonight supposed to be quite funny! 

Anna hope your ok I had exactly the same pains your describing for about 2 weeks on and off straight after I got my Bfp. Doc said it was uterus moving and stretching and not to worry but remember being crippled in pain. Totally vanished after a couple of weeks tho so fingers crossed you will be the same. 

Lolly keep your head up you will defo get that Bfp soon. I remember feeling gutted when one of my mates announced she was pregnant by mistake and she had only just met her fella. When your trying for your Bfp anyone else's feels unfair. I reckon as soon as you get all clear from doc you won't have long to wait. I think I got my Bfp because I was chilled out on holiday and not working so hard too. 

Hay forgot to answer your question about 4d scan - we have decided not to get one and wait to meet our little one. We get an extra scan at 34 weeks anyway because of the position of my placenta and also because of the cost and worried might see the gender! I hope I don't regret not having one but we are gonna spend the money on funky accessorises for the nursery instead. I'm ordering loads from www.littlemonkeymurals.com I love it!xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone I'm here :)
Kix knocked up is a great film hubby and I have seen it more than once :haha:
I'm eagerly awaiting x factor and Piers :)
xx


----------



## Samie18

Knocked up is fab, seen it a million times i love it!

I'm now settled down for X Factor =o)


----------



## Sinn

Lolly, you're not the only one. I'm still waiting for AF before I can join in properly, however long that takes! My history does not fill me with hope! 

Sinn x


----------



## cmarie33

I'm still waiting too Lolly! x


----------



## cmarie33

Sinn said:


> Lolly, you're not the only one. I'm still waiting for AF before I can join in properly, however long that takes! My history does not fill me with hope!
> 
> Sinn x

How long have you been waiting for af Sinn? Have you spoken to your dr? x


----------



## Sinn

At the moment, just three weeks. When I came off microgynon years ago it took 3 years before I got any sign of a period. Of course being young and stupid I wasn't bothered but now it's a big deal!

Didn't speak to a doctor about lack of AF as I was in a stressful situation, 3 bereavements (1 of which was my partner) as well as my final year at uni. When AF returned, all they were regular-ish cycles (only had 3 before depo!). When I've mentioned it to doctors since, they've never said anything about it. Didn't consult doctor about coming off cerazette though, just stopped taking it. 

Sinn x


----------



## pink23

hope af comes soon sinn, think mine was about 7.
Im still feel tired even with that extra hour. Oh is painting our room today as we want it carpeted and more relaxing as it just looks a mess at the mo. I havent a clue what we will doe with calebs as its cream so might just get a jungle border and get new furniture xx


----------



## dawnky1983

Wow take a few days off and a million things to catch up on!
Congrats anna thats fab news! wishing you all the best for the next 8 months-ish!
Betty you sound like you're doing well won't be long til scans and stuff but i know i'm going nuts waiting so i totally get it!
Samie-very exciting that the time is near,hope to be hearing exciting news from you soon!
Lolly, it's awful seeing pregnant folk everywhere when you really want your own little one, but your time will def come soon!
Almost everyone else is waiting for stuff-births,ov or af- hope the wait goes quick and smoothly for you all! x


----------



## cmarie33

Sinn, there's still plenty of time then. From what I have read it can be anything from a few weeks to a few months. Fingers crossed for you. Yep, that would definately have been a stressful time, can't imagine how you coped! xx


----------



## annanouska

your right dawnky- waiting is terriible! whether it is to ov get a bfp get a scan or have the baba (eeep)!!! 

glad to see you again lolly and honey and kix :flower::hugs::flower: 

sammie....not long now-bet your pacing the walls. id plan a nice meal or weekend away then you know you will go into labour lol :haha: 

Betty- im roughly two weeks behind you so i like seeing how you are doing so i can prepare haha:happydance: 

these cramps are still there on and off and far less severe. my breasts come and go as to how sore they are and i am getting a little tired but thats probaly lack of sleep :sleep: 

hope we all keep well-im playing fetch with the cats (they are quite weird!)


----------



## betty14

Anna my cats play fetch!!! :haha: it's great ppls faces are a picture when I roll up a little ball of paper and they bring it back! 

Just bear in mind Anna that what I experience you might not and vice versa! 

Hope everyone else is all ok :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Anna my boobs killed until about 16 weeks, omg i wanted to remove them they were so painful and i had af pains until about 10 weeks and still got them throughout so hopefully all normal for you!

We went out for a meal today and arranging some days out to photograph the Autumn colours this week if its sunny so hopefully i'll feel well to do it and my pelvis will hold together lol

xx


----------



## Sinn

Thanks Marie, I am trying to stay positive cos I'm so new to this!

It was a hard time a few years ago but I kept going through it all. Fate and time were kind to me and I met my lovely husband. Hard times just make you focus on the good things in life :)


----------



## hay246

Hi all!

Currently watching the cube, and waitin on xfactor then towie tonight :) 

Exciting Samie, time is going so quick! Got my 32 week apptment with mw wed. 

8 weeks today till christmas! Can't believe how fast this year has gone!

Lolly hope ur ok and u had a good night out! :) 

X


----------



## Samie18

How is that Frankie getting through!!!


----------



## Lollylou

Frankie is Vulgar! 

Cant wait for TOWIE tonight I love it! Mark=mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!

Lolly x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Blimey-I haven't been on here since August and it's taken me about 3 hours to read all the new posts!! Welcome newbies, congrats on the births of Oliver and Lily. Congrats on all the BFPs-especially to Betty!! Have you got a Facebook group thing? I don't want to post my name on here but will try to find you guys


----------



## MrsHopeful

I think I am in the 2 WW-either that or I should Ov soon, ran out of opks so ot sure and my cycles are still irregular -fingers crossed for som BFPs before Christmas-especially sending baby dust to Lolly


----------



## Samie18

Love Towie too although I have a soft spot for joey Essex!


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Mrs Hopeful how are you? :flower:

Thank you for the baby dust :hugs:

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Hay, I have your bibs ready to go Hun! When you send payment can you send your address too please :) 

Welcome back mrs hopeful, how are you getting on? Thanks for your congrats! 

What is going on with x-factor how on earth is frankie still in eh!!!! 

My Sis in law bought me a cb digi I took it this morning and got the 'pregnant 3+' :happydance: it's wicked to see it in writing!! 

How is everyone the grotty Monday morning? 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Morning Everyone 

I'm good thanks Betty just in the office all day boo! Bet it was fab seeing the digi test say 3+ weeks I loved seeing those words Pregnant! 

Anyone doing anything for Halloween - Honey have you got pumkins for the kids?! We normally have millions of kids trick or treating so I have bought plenty of sweets in advance tonight - they better not come during corrie!! Ha :haha:

Samie I am getting really excited to hear your news in the next few weeks :happydance:

xxx


----------



## hay246

Lollylou said:


> Frankie is Vulgar!
> 
> Cant wait for TOWIE tonight I love it! Mark=mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!
> 
> Lolly x x

Lolly i love TOWIE too Mark is amazing isnt he!! happy got to see him half naked for most the 45 minutes haha! :happydance:
Samie i do like Joey and his dumbness, when he said before "Im not blowdrying my hair, im hairdrying my hair" haha cracked me up!! loving 'Jirk' now too!

I'm good thanks betty hope u r too, its great seeing the pregnant :D
ok i shall send payment over in a min, will the address not come up when u get an email to say ive paid? 


x


----------



## betty14

Hay I have it now thanks, and yes you address is in the details :thumbup: I'll get them sent to you in the next couple of days :) they look fab!!! 

Kix glad your well, sorry you have to work booo !!! It's weird because I was expecting it to say 3+ but still got a little flutter lol! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

brilliant thanks :D look forward to parcel, its been like xmas already with amount of parcels ive been getting with the last of the baby stuff! haha! :haha:

x


----------



## Samie18

Loving Jirk too! When it first started I thought it was the worst program ever made but love it now!

It is exciting kix but really weird sitting each day wondering if today is the day, what was that pain, when will contractions start or will my waters just break. Too many what ifs, I just wanna know now!

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## hay246

you'll know soon enough hopefully! baby is currently pushing up right at top of ribs, makes me jump at times, never know what part it is though, but feels big!! constantly on the move too, like he/she never rests lol! 

x


----------



## annanouska

we have pumpkins outside! a huge tub of sweeties some fruit and a witches hat for me!!! 

i rang the gp today to check if the appointment is needed for wednesday or just get midwife number for later on. 

receptionist said im meant to go straight to the midwife. i said well i will wait until later on then but they said oh its ok come on wednesday?! 

so i have mw on wed and im only 5-6weeks. im afraid they will just be really mean at me at sort of tell me off for being too early. im also terrafied that by doing things early im somehow jinxing things! even got my flu jab for 18th nov. 

not really feeling much atm just occasional light cramps, occassional sore boobs a bit of an on off headache and sometimes tired. i guess still early for lots of symptoms....oh yes tho- really thirsty and tearful!! 

hope your all keeping well. welcome to our new followers :haha:


----------



## Samie18

When women use to come to me to book at 5-6 weeks i would usually re book them for about 8/9 weeks as it is a bit early, but if it wasn't too busy i'd do the referral so your in the system and the scan dates etc could be arranged. So they might do all the paperwork for you, you never know!


----------



## annanouska

thanks sammie- i thought it was a bit early too to be honest but thats what the receptionist told me to do :wacko:! id only booked the gp visit as i htought i was meant to do that lol :happydance: 

i wish i could feel happy but im still at that fear of it going wrong stage :cry: ive always been a bit of a worry wart and knew id feel like thi :nope: 

xxx well wishes to all xxx


----------



## Samie18

You won't stop worrying. I was convinced i'd not get pregnant then when i did i was convinced i'd miscarry then when the movements reduce now i think the worst and its only gonna get worse when she's born lol 
Welcome to the world of parenthood i guess lol


----------



## pink23

betty- its good seeing that 3+ isnt it. I had mine a few days before 5 weeks so curious to see what my scan dates me at on friday.
wow samie not to long to go, bet you cant wait.
kix- not doing anything for halloween maybe next year lol. I was expecting our flat buzzer to start ringing but nothing, may have to put it on privacy as dont want to wake lo plus we have no sweets lol.
anna- hope you feel more positive soon, its not the easiest thing not to worry about but soon enough a bump will appear and it will all be forgotten.
Hay- i am not looking forward to the poking in ribs and all the uncomfartable feelings to come but cant wait for the movements to start .
Hope everyone is well, I have just had lazy day with oh and just started sewing on a project for our secret santa, only 56 days to go xx Oh and I started wrapping up li's birthday/xmas pressies to xx


----------



## betty14

Samie, I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long :hugs:

Anna it's normal to worry but try to relax and enjoy it :)

Pink it's fab seeing it, my lines were so strong I prob would have got 3+ sooner too if I'd have taken it sooner! 

Bet your excited for your scan! Can't say I'm not jealous, I wanna see bubbs and make sure he/she is ok! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

friday seems a while a way but im sure it will fly. I am trying to keep busy this week only trouble is I know thursday I wont sleep but I need to as I have to take lo to my friends before scan and need to be there for 7.30 ish to be back home for 8.30 so I will have to e up for 6 , not looking forward to that. xx


----------



## annanouska

thanks sammie you described just how i feel! thanksto betty and pink and everyone really. i dont htink id cope with anything at all so far if it werent for all of you xxx :hugs::hugs: 

Pink i cant believe you have your scan this week...4 sleeps!!!!! not long at all. 

Betty i know how you feel about wanting to check everything is ok- do you know when yours is yet? 

hope everyones ok- had a fair few trick or treaters. i like them- they are all dressed up wonderfully and so polite :thumbup: i keep thinking fingers crossed this itme next year we will have our LO all dressed up in an asda special halloween babygrow!!!:happydance:


----------



## betty14

Don't know yet about scan, have to wait to have bookin in app with my midwife then she books it in so at a guess I would say early December! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Anna also meant to add that I have my flu jab booked for 14 nov my docs said it's safe at any stage :thumbup: and they say it's best to have it done beginning of the flu season sept-nov! 

Xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi, i'm good thanks, No trick or treaters in my street, it's very quiet area so wasn't expecting any really. I'm starting to feel excited for Christmas-not long now yay


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hiya, 

Haven't been on for ages so took me a long time to catch up! Glad everyone is well! 
I had ovulation pains on Saturday like I used to before cerazette but I didn't do any opk or anything. Excruciating!! 

Keep ur chin up lolly it'll happen to you v soon, I know it's hard being jealous I was like that both times my sister got pregnant and I wasn't even trying then 

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## kix11

Hi Amelia how are you? have you been using ov kits? 

I've got midwife appt today always love hearing baby's heartbeat! Think I've got blood tests today too. Feeling loads of kicks now it feels amazing! I seem to have 24 hour heartburn though but at least Gaviscon fixes it don't know what I would do without it!! 

Abbi and Hay did you say you have started antenatal classes yet? 

Xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Hi Amelia, yeah I know, it will happen eventually :flower:

kix, enjoy the midwife & hearing wee ones heartbeat! :happydance:

Betty, how you doing?

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Morning lolly!

I'm good ta, am ready for bed super early ATM but that's all good :)

X x x


----------



## hay246

morning :D 

enjoy midwife kix, i have mine tomorrow :) also here they now do just 2 sessions from 9.30-12.30 on 2 consecutive Saturdays, not sure whether to go or not though, probably be more useful for my boyfriend as he will kind of know what is going to be happening more, whereas i dont think they could tell me anymore than what ive read etc, and dont fancy 3 hours. But i will ask my boyfriend and maybe go this sat, but following sat he is working and i wouldnt go on my tod anyway! 

does anyone watch celebrity juice? i love it, i think keith lemon is hilarious, last weeks one with ant n dec was absolutely brilliant! :haha: 

x


----------



## Abbi808

Kix - I have mine a week on Saturday. 10am till 4pm! BRUTAL! I said to Hay though, if it's awful me and my db will just sneak out during one of the breaks. I have read so much, I can't see them being able to tell me much that I don't already know. 

Hay - I love celeb juice, so so funny! The Ant & Dec one was fab. I liked it when Keith got them to swap sides - it didn't look right at all! Keith is amazing - would love a night out with him! Have you seen Leigh Francis in interviews when he isn't being Keith? He is so normal - it's odd! 

xx


----------



## hay246

haha i know its so funny! the ant n dec was just legend moment with that naked woman!! ive had few tweets from leigh francis haha my claim to fame, and a few from TOWIE and gok wan! gotta love it!! :D 

x


----------



## betty14

Hay can you explain how twitter works? That's pretty awsome having tweets from famous ppl! 

Ooh and i posted your bibs so you shoul get them tomorrow or Thursday morning :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I lovvveee Celeb Juice the Ant and Dec one was soooo funny!
I love it when Keith does the love advise on This Morning too he's amazing.

I've got the Midwife tomorrow, my BP has crept up the past few days so hoping its ok tomorrow don't wanna be referred in =o(


----------



## skippytinx

Hi everyone, just thought I'd give you a quick update as I've just spoken to my GP about my blood tests (have been waiting for her call since yesterday morning, which has been driving me nuts) anyway its mostly good news. I'm definitely not pregnant, which I really knew already - was just holding a faint hope that all the hpts had been wrong. But thankfully my thryoid level is normal and my hormone levels show that I was probably ovulating at the time the test was taken. So fingers crossed AF arrives in two weeks (or even a BFP!!) and if not then she's asked me to go back and see her for more tests. So a big relief really, just need to keep my fingers crossed that AF FINALLY arrives. Maybe I can actually get some sleep tonight! xxx


----------



## hay246

Samie fingers crossed for u its ok tomorrow!!

Betty you basically follow all the celebs you like or want, and they tweet to a max of so many letters, and you can reply, tweet etc, its like on most shows now on tv you see them put #celebjuice etc for twitter and then these topics 'trend' and come under their own search so all the tweets related come up and they read them out etc. such as for xfactor, and if u watch xtra factor they're always trying to trend things to do with olly and caroline, they'll say hashtag ollystrousers or something like that!
its really funny too, the banter between piers morgan and lord alan sugar is hilarious! the more u tweet the more u get used to it and u tweet the celebs and hope they reply or 'retweet' it lol! sounds complicated but its not and is fun :) 

x



betty14 said:


> Hay can you explain how twitter works? That's pretty awsome having tweets from famous ppl!
> 
> Ooh and i posted your bibs so you shoul get them tomorrow or Thursday morning :)
> 
> X x x


----------



## Samie18

Good news about the blood results skippy hopefully everything will work towards your bfp soon!

I never got in to twitter, i tried but got bored!


----------



## annanouska

me either samie- too confusing for me lol:happydance: 

glad everyone seems to be doing good. im enjoying my time off work- been for a nice walk at the park and a carvery dinner today too :thumbup: 

pink-3 more sleeps!


----------



## betty14

aww skippy thats amazing news you must be so relieved! hopefully af will arrive shortly :)

hay, thanks for that, i might give it a look but with this and fb i think id never get off my phone :haha:

anna i could sooooo eat a carvery mmmm, i cant stand cooking atm :sick: so having someone do it for me would be fab! i have totaly gone off red meat too :shrug:

samie, hope your feeling ok :hugs:

x x x


----------



## hay246

jealous, i love Carvery!! nearly home time for me :D
looking forward to my fave soap Home and Away at 6 hehe.

Betty i totally went off steak, ate it for first time last night and enjoyed it, think it was because i tried to eat it right at the beginning and i was just sooo sick so just didnt want to eat it after that! 

haha yeah i dont have fb so twitter keeps me occupied if im bored, and you only let people know minimal info so thats why i like it :D 

x


----------



## betty14

my nausea is all upside down i am fine up untill about 3-4 pm then BAM :sick: which is rubbish because i dont wanna cook or eat a proper meal so making sure i have big brekkie and lunch!

when did it tail off for you?

xx x


----------



## Samie18

I'm so so completely out of energy and still feel like I've loads to do even though I haven't lol. Put the pram up today and car seat in the car, got the curtains to put up in the nursery then I want all the carpets ran over with the cleaner, 2 loads of washing to do then done! But sure I'll find more to do. Prob why my bp is up lol

I went off all meat and still can only tolerate little bits the thought of it knocks me sick, convinced I'm growing a vegetarian :haha:

As grim as the sickness is Betty its a good sign....don't know how many times I heard that and wanted to punch people because I felt so shit haha hopefully yours won't last as long as mine.

Had drama this weekend, found out my sil miscarried, felt really bad because knew they were trying but they only told her mum and it was her mum that told us even though the sil didn't want anyone to know. We had only been round theirs a few weeks before just glad I didn't talk about the baby!
And the bil left his partner because he found out she was having a lesbian affair!

Makes my life look boring!


----------



## betty14

Thanks samie I know it's a good sign, I can cope with it but would rather like to fancy something to eat :haha:

Wow that's massive drama, :hugs: for your sil that's so sad! 

Not quite sure what to say about the lesbian affair :wacko:

Seems like you have all under control, I am so so so so looking forward to washing baby clothes and having them on the line :cloud9:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Aw Sammie thats awful for your SIL. 

I'm with Betty on the lesbian affair, he must be so upset.

So, I've dealt with the whole SIL being pregnant thing, its not that i'm not happy for them of course I am, it was just a bit of a shock and still a bit raw. It's another niece or nephew for me so its defo something to look forward too! It WILL be my time soon enough, I'm ov'ing right now so at least that seems to be more regular than before :happydance: I'd love to be pregnant for Xmas but thats maybe a bit wishful thinking :haha:

Lolly x x x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly glad your back and are ok! You never know if you get your scan all clear you could have an Xmas :bfp: that would be so awesome! 

Hope they can bring your scan forward now :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Were all pretty glad he left her none of us ever liked her. They were together 11 yrs and have 2 girls 3 and 5. He was suspicious something was happening so hacked her email and she was saying stuff like she would leave him but needs his money lol so needless to say he's not too upset! 

The other sister is trying again so hopefully she will get pregnant soon coz I feel awful having a baby when she just lost one.

That's fab your ovulating lolly, can you try again now before checking your tubes are ok?
x


----------



## pink23

eveing all, I had a busy day out at wacky warehouse then pub lunch lol.
Im ready for bed now but will stay up as oh goes to work at 10 ish.
My sickness eased today but Im still asking on friday if there is anything I can have for it as im sruggling to eat in the mornings and its messing my sugars up and getting a few more hypos.
xx


----------



## Lollylou

I think id rather just wait till we get the all clear as I'd be terrified of it happening again, think I just want to know for sure. Very tempting to try especially if all the myths are true of being fertile after a loss! 

I will be fine, I really know I will. Feel so different this time about trying, not so much pressure & stress. It will work, in time. Thinking of booking flights to Dubai in Jan so that should be good!

Lolly x x x


----------



## betty14

Samie sounds like a right one :haha: sound like he is better off without her, just sad when there is lo's involved! 

Pink glad your feeling a bit better, sorry to hear about the hypos tho that's not good! Hope the doc can give you something to help! 

Lolly its fab to see you positive again! I'm not gonna lie I am uber jealous of Dubai! Maybe you will have a Dubai baby :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hello everyone, Pink you can have cyclizine and it worked well for me, only took it as and when needed though as opposed to regularly.
Hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Gosh that is drama Sammie, hope your sil n bil are both coping ok!!! 
I saw celeb juice for the first time this sat-will definately watch it again.

Since I came off pill I feel sick every month around Ov time, and get really bad pains in my boobs and stomach, I am sure it never happened before I was on the pill-does anyone else get this, my periods are ok, it's mid cycle i am getting hell lol, just wondering if I should be worried as the pains are very bad but very sudden and go away very quickly, hope this pill hasn't messed me up too much. I am not even sure if I am ovulating yet, as I ran out of ovtests before I got a positive and tried them another month but only got a faint line, no positive. Think I will have to get some for next month-what's the best ones to get?


----------



## annanouska

mrsh-i just got some cheap ones from amazon they worked fine for me and as they were so cheap i used them almost every day- i cant rember what they are called-they are cream one step maybe?! 

samie- cant believe the drama!! baby dust to your sil tho and much hugs :hugs: 

im still really afraid of everything im so convinced i will have a m/c or ectopic or something bad. i know i shouldnt but its so hard not to! 

im only 5 weeks if i got off my ov date (6 off lmp) and so far no sickness or anything. got the sore boobies still and a bit of back ache and sometimes tired but getting better with that and the cramps have eased. not sure if thats a bad sign or just early!


----------



## Samie18

I had no symptoms until 6 weeks, had i not been trying to get pregnant i wouldn't have know until then, then 6 weeks hit and my god i knew about it :sick:
I'd convinced myself i'd lose it and even told Chris to expect that because i'd read so much about getting pregnant so soon after stopping the pill that your progesterone is low so more likely to m/c and i then had a bleed at 8 weeks so was convinced i'd m/c but it was ok and we saw a little HB :happydance:
Sure you will be fine :hugs:

I'm now gonna have a bath because Chris is on the X box and i hate the thing!

x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Anna, am sure it's only natural to feel nervous. Hopefully you will start to feel more reassured soon


----------



## cocoabjm

Hi mrs hopeful

I had exactly the same things going on during ovulation time as you. I swear my boobs grew 1 or 2 sizes and were so painful. This month I've been taking evening primrose oil and its stopped all those symptons. If you are trying to get pregnant though you should stop taking it whenn you ovulate. Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## Torz

I've woken up to the :witch: this morning with no warning what so ever. Its not as bad as i thought it would be, i was expecting period pains but no.

I'm soo glad she is here but was dreading it at the same time. its come quicker than expected, i stopped Cerazette on 27th September so its taken just over a month.


----------



## kix11

Torz that's good news hope you will quickly get into normal cycles! 

Samie loads of drama going on with you hope your SIL is ok that's rubbish - hope you're not too uncomfortable and enjoying doing the last final bits before baby arrives! Don't be working too hard cleaning etc. lol! 

Anna I was really lucky I have had no sickness at all - I sometimes felt nauseas in the first 12 weeks after my tea but no where near enough to be sick. Fingers crossed you will be the same! 

xxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Anna* - I was exactly the same as Kix, hardly had any sickness. I was really worried but some people don't! I just had a little nausea after my dinner on the evenings. I know it is hard not to worry - I spent every minute of every day analysing everything, googling m/c statistics etc and it does no good. Just try and relax and stay positive! 

xx


----------



## hay246

Hi all, 

my sickness lasted up until about 13 weeks where i was sick everyday, and at one point couldnt eat for 3 days so had sickness tablets. but it eased from then, and then i was just sick when i travel as passenger, and still have been the whole way through, cant travel at all! 

Lolly glad ur positive again, and i hope you get your xmas bfp after the all clear :D

samie dont work too hard, and sorry to hear about all the dramas!! 

anna im sure everything is fine, its hard not to worry, but try and be positive :) not everyone gets sickness etc!

torz thats good news! mrs hopeful hope ur nt in too much pain!

x


----------



## Samie18

Well everything was ok at the Midwife today thank god! 
Although she thinks baby is LOP although i think more LOL but least she's on the left side, so i'm off to get my birthing ball to get this little one to move to LOA because i don't want a back to back labour :shrug:
I've got really bad acid indigestion today its making me feel super sick :sick:
had another rubbish night sleep so gonna sleep all day on the sofa me thinks, now gonna try get some lunch if it stays down...

x


----------



## hay246

aww hope u feel better and get ur nap! :hugs: glad all ok at mw, have no idea what those terms mean but fingers crossed she gets in to right position!! 

baby always seems to be head down at appointments, but over past few days i think its the head i feel high up, i know move around alot, just seems funny that gets in right position to see midwife! :haha:

i sit on my ball at night sometimes as its comfier, got an appointment 14th nov now to check cervix, and then mw again at 36 weeks. exciting, not long left now! :D 

x


----------



## annanouska

my goodness- really isnt long at all for some of you. i have been to mw today who told me to stop doing my bbt as its making me more stressed! was a good appointment ad i feel more relaxed. going back in 2 weeks for bloods and book my scan :thumbup: 

samie you said you were quick after coming off the pill- how long were you i forgot! i had 3 1/2 months pill free before conception. just keeping fingers nd toes crossed. i did ask if i should see th dr about progesterone cream or something but she said no! 

def feel better but trying to to get attached yet


----------



## pink23

anna- glad you feel a bit more relaxed xx
Im suffering at night a feeling of shortness of breath, i get in the day but not as bad. I think I am going to mention it on friday at antinatal appointment. feeling a bit sicky at mo, the only thing i have for breakfast is oranges because it doesnt make me feel sick x
Hope everyones well x


----------



## Samie18

I stopped the pill Jan 3rd Had a period Feb 3rd and conceived Feb 19th... much quicker than anticipated.

Sorry forget to come out of Midwife mode sometimes Hay! Basically she thinks baby is left Occiput posterior meaning the back of baby is against my spine facing forward but i think she is more to the side on my left so she is facing right but the ideal position for labour is left occiput anterior so the back is at the front and she is facing my back so i've gotta work on moving her round!

This is a good website for showing positions https://spinningbabies.com/baby-positions

xx


----------



## hay246

thats handy website thanks Samie! :)

Pink i get shortness of breath at night, and in morning but mainly from coughing! and sometimes throughout day. but if yours isnt caused by anything else it may be worth mentioning! 

Anna glad u feel more relaxed :)
x


----------



## hay246

Betty I've got bibs, they are lovely thank you!! Lovely wrapped too! :) x


----------



## betty14

Yayyy hay that's fab so glad you got them and more importantly you like them :happydance: 

Thanks to you all for saying about sickness, I was so nauseous last night I went to bed at 8pm!!! Seem a bit better today and have actually eaten dinner! 

Anna is your mw nice? I won't hear from mine for another week or so.....

Samie i hope she plays ball and moves into the right position! 

Pink oranges are better than nothing at least your putting some fuel in :) 

Torz that's fab news hope you get a regular cycle soon :) 

Hope I've not forgotten anyone :hugs:

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Thanks cocoa-will try that and some Ov sticks next month.


----------



## betty14

Mrs h I got my ov kits on eBay they are like 8 quid for 50! 

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

I'll wait to see the outcome of this month then buy some on cd1  
You know those of your charting temp, can you feel a difference in your temperature I.e. are you hotter when temp rises or do you only know theres a change change cos you have taken your temperature?


----------



## Sinn

Great news Torz, hope I am not much further behind you! I stopped my pill on 9 October. 

Sinn x


----------



## Abbi808

*Mrs Hopeful* - not really. You may feel very slightly hotter if there is quite a big rise but tbh it is difficult to tell. Sometimes I would wake up feeling really hot and my temperature was lower than the day before! Might be different for the other girls though...

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

Hope everyone is well! 

I'm so busy this week with work but have managed a wee day off today so hooray! :happydance:

Betty how you feeling?

Lolly x x x


----------



## betty14

Morning lolly, 

Great when you can wangle a day off eh! 

I'm feeling good, really tired and really nauseous but all is good! 

I am fine most of the day and get the nausea in the evenings, I was awake in the middle of the night with it last night :wacko:

What ya gonna do with your day off? 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Aw no! Do you have anything that could help, peppermint tea maybe?

I'm gonna go to my body attack class, then I need to hand in my books to my accountant, do some shopping then just chill out. might actually buy some Christmas cards and start on them as I'm so busy the next few weeks, i could seriously do with a PA! 

What are you all up to today?

Lolly x x


----------



## hay246

work for me, enjoy ur day off lolly :) 

i have got some xmas presents, getting the rest 3rd dec going shopping, glad i sold my rihanna tickets towards xmas pres now :haha:

i never really do alot of xmas cards, only close friends and family! 

betty they say nibblin ginger biscuits helps, and things like that, but i didnt find anything that helped me sadly. sometimes you may feel nauseous cause you are hungry?

x


----------



## betty14

Lolly I find softmints are helping but couldnt really eat them in the middle of the night :haha: 

I only do friends and family Xmas cards too gets sooo expensive otherwise! Have a nice relaxing day off! I am going to get my friends baby shower presents today :)

Hay I have ginger biscuits, and I do try to eat regularly, but when nausea is mega it's catch 22! It's all good it won't last forever.... I keep thinking the reason for it is the best in the world so I don't mind :)

X x x


----------



## kix11

Jealous of your day of Lolly enjoy!! :thumbup:

I am in work all day too but my evening appointment has just cancelled which is good so I can now go home at a normal time yay! Really looking forward to this weekend - one of my best friends is home for a a week from Dubai where she is working at the moment so loads of us are going round to hers for drinks and food and fireworks! :happydance: Then we are going to Bristol on Saturday and Sunday with all my mums side of the family for my step brothers 30th - my step sister lives in Bristol so kind of a half way point for us up North and some other family who live down in Bournemouth. Anyone else got plans??

Betty sorry to hear your feeling sick but all will be worth it. I keep hearing that people are more sick with a girl?? I think you're having a girl Hay and I am still thinking I am having a boy! Abbi said she wasn't sick either and your having a boy Abbi! But who knows I will be made up with either can't wait to meet him/her so excited!! :haha:

xxxx


----------



## hay246

I would love a girl to be honest, but as long as baby is healthy obv i dont mind! :D i heard it too, but you hear so much. lol! 8 weeks to find out, (hopefully bit less) really would love bubs to arrive before xmas, think ive now realised its actually babys bum im feeling push out at the top, as baby seems to behave and be head down. going to keep using ball and hope for an early arrival :haha: 

sounds like u got a nice weekend planned Kix, we have just got to clean our holiday cottage, and measure up for new furniture we are getting for it and carpet etc! and may go shopping and order it, usually knackered after cleaning it though. everything seems to be hard work these days lol!
when do u finish work kix?
x


----------



## Abbi808

Ooooh I wonder if that theory is correct! I am excited to find out what you ladies have!

I am off to a friend's surprise 30th birthday party tomorrow and then relaxing for the rest of the weekend!

xx


----------



## pink23

I wasn't sick with caleb and this time around its horrible. I'm struggling with it at times going to mention it tomorrow at clinic as I am trying to eat but it makes me feel worse most times. 
Have a fab day lolly x
I've got some banana bread cooking first time will post pics later . 
Did caleb his dinner but was moaning so I put him in his room and he's fell asleep soooo cute. Xx


----------



## betty14

Well actually it's funny you should say about the sickness girl link.... My sis has one of each with my nephew she didn't even feel sick bit with my niece she actually lost weight at the beginning because she had such severe nausea! 

Hmmm wonder if it's true?!?

Your weekends all sound fab! I'm having a quiet one as have a few busy ones coming up so making the most of resting x x x


----------



## pink23

im in work 10-8 sat and 7-3 on sunday so a busy weekend for me. I dont mind it normally goes quick and its the early shift to. xx


----------



## hay246

hoping its true ;) hehe x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi girls :wave: Having had both sexes can't say it was true for me, I was horrifically sick wk 5 to week about wk 20 with my first (boy), very sick right through with second (girl), third (boy) bit of sickness but not a lot and last Ollie was only sick I think 3 times xx


----------



## hay246

hi honey! hope ur good. 
i dont really believe it to be honest, same as they say if u carry high/low etc, everyone is so different. baby is what he/she is now. :D i did those chinese gender prediction and says a girl who knows. just a bit of fun though all the myths i think. 

x


----------



## betty14

It's funny because my sil said to me could I make it a girl please I said well number 1 it's already the sex it will be and it's not me who controlls it lol! 

I do believe the whole carry all out front (football bump stylee) it's a boy, if you gain weight all over (pudding stylee) it's a girl....

Although I know this isn't am exact science lol! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

lol so that contradicts my sickness then, as i am literally just bump, and nowhere else. :haha: so mine is transgender. hahaha! 

x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi everyone just a short post how our the newly pregnant ladies getting on? how are the ladies getting near the end of their pregnancies getting on? Honey how is ollie doing?

Lily is keeping me so busy i havent had chance to come on here and catch up so i have probably missed out on loads of news :nope:

My bloos pressure is finally settling down but i am still on medication for it, i cant believe Lily is 3 Week old today its gone so quick. My husband went back to work on monday so im finding it a little hard to get into my own routine but im sure it will all fit into place. 

Honey a quick question about breastfeeding, do you feed on demand? Does ollie use you for comfort?

Rachael


----------



## kix11

Ha ha I love guessing although I don't believe all the myths really they can't all be right! Never heard of the chinese prediction?? Although secretly hoping the sickness thing is true because although I would be made up with a girl or a boy I would secretly love a boy - never felt it until I got pregnant and now I keep imagining a little boy?? I am all bump too Hay! My best mate had a little boy though and she was sick all the way through? 

xx


----------



## hay246

Hi Rachael, 

aww bless glad you two are doing well though :) sure you will settle into ur own little routine soon, must be difficult at first though. the weeks go by so fast dont they! 

haha kix its definitely different for everyone, my boyfriend has dreams about baby and it always ends up being a boy, but he's not one of those guys that really wants a boy as hes not into football etc, so its not for that reason, he really doesnt mind either. i just am so excited to find out now, and it will be giving me extra energy thru labour i hope as it will be a surprise. lol. have u decided on names?

x


----------



## betty14

Aww hay I'm sure it's one or tother lol! 
it's not an exact science but from my experience with fam and friends the way they have all carried has been accurate for the sex! 

I gain weight so easily that I'll prob be mr blobby and have a boy :haha: 

I would like a girl but as long as all is where it should be and functioning I honestly don't care! Although my oh idea for boys names are questionable lol! 

Rachael great to see a post from you! I'm sure you will find your routine soon :hugs: are you enjoying mummyhood? 

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Betty im loving it, its such a winderful feeling but it is very tiring. She tends to be very restless from around 10.30pm till about 1am then falls asleep till 6am. Not sure whether its a breastfeeding thing or just a baby thing that they go through restless patches for hours where she feeds on and off for nearly 3hrs.

Hows the pregnancy goin betty?

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

How strange Rache I went onto your profile today to check when you'd last been on as hadn't posted for ages, I was getting worried. Yes they will use you for comfort that's why I sparingly use a dummy only the MAM ones though. Ollie will take expressed milk from a MAM bottle too. Lily at 3wks is having a growth so will feed almost constantly for a few days :( That will also be what's making you so tired. 1am till 6am is very good though, d'you at least sleep then? Ollie will go 3-4hrs during the night, once went 5hrs but not since! How has Lily's weight gain been? 
Not sure I believe the theory about how you carry relates to the sex either? I've been to Dunelms today and bought lots of christmassy material, I'm going to attempt to make personalised stockings for the kids, project I thought Sofia could do together, I'll prob stab myself :haha: If they turn out even remotely like a stocking I'll post some pics for you all to have a giggle at :haha:
Lolly did you see that prog about bad driving school last night?
xxx


----------



## betty14

Rachael as far as I know it's going well, wish I could have a scan earlier tho, 5 weeks seems like a lifetime away :haha: 

I've had some aching down my right arm which has worried me but not got any worse so guess it's just hormones softening things?!? ( it's also the arm I had surgery on) 

I fancied a clemetine tonight so I had one and whilst eatin it I realised my so ness had eased!!!! Hope it wasn't a fluke! 

Honey the easiest way is to draw a template the shape you want but about an inch bigger then sew the material with right sides together then turn it out and voila! :haha: oh and don't for get to hem the top bits first! 

Post pics to show us!!!!

Xx x x


----------



## pink23

I have an early start tomorrow, need to ge to my friends for 7.30 then catch the bus back home so im thinking up at 6 tomorrow err. its goint to be a lond day.
Im a little bit scaried this time around about my scan. I have the odd twinges on the one side but not all the time, think im just nervous. xx


----------



## betty14

Gl pink let us know how it goes! Wish I was getting a scan tomorrow! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Pink is your scan 2mor?

Honey I did see it lol, thats what I have to suffer everyday!!!! :wacko: We all got an email at the start of the year to see who wanted to take part in it but I didn't fancy it! :haha:

I'm off to watch Hollyoaks, getting exciting now!

Nice to see you popping back Rach :flower:

Just think some of you guys might be on to your next pregnancy before I have a baby :haha:

Lolly x x x


----------



## pink23

yeah its my scan tomorrow lolly, cant wait but nervous to. I wont be having next pregnancy for a long time lol. If we have a girl oh will be happy but will be trying again if another boy . 
All my stuff is ready so im just trying to wind down ready for tomorrow. Bus timetable is sorted so wish me luck i get there and back on time. 
I have 3 appointments tomorrow so will try and update in between them xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Thanks Abby. My temperature seems to fluctuate loads as it is but I will try it next cycle.
Oohh Hollyoaks was all drama tonight.
Hope the scan goes well tomorrow Pink.

I am feeling festive-I need to get cracking on my Christmas shopping.


----------



## annanouska

mrs h my temp was all over the show too- it settled after 1 or 2 periods. do sign up for fertility friend it made it much easier for me. 

rach gld to see you about and glad LO is settling- hopefully you will get some rest too. 

Good to see honey and lolly around too- dont go too far ladies your the pillars (along with others!!) 

pink-good luck tomorrow hope its all going well. 

Betty-hope your feeling a bit better and yourdeff right to keep focusing on the positives. 

not seen anything from samie- wonder if shes gone in to labour yet?! btw good luck x
As for me- i will be MIA for a week or so as im off on my holidays (center parcs) not sure how the internet will be so may not get on. Im feeling ok- im tired and have spots and sore niples and a stuffy nose. i dont feel sick or anythign yet which keeps worrying me but im only 5/6 weeks so stll early days. i still feel nervous abut things going wrong but certainly feel better than i did. got my free mum to be bag off the MW yday and it all feels more real now. btw betty- MW was so lovelly. 

GL to everyone with their bumps and hopefully not too many more weeks until the LOs arrive :happydance: 

see you all soon xxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Annaaouska-enjoy Centreparks-hope the weathers better there. I had a look on fertility friend site yesterday-need to read some more though.


----------



## betty14

I have been wondering the same about samie.....

Hope she is ok :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Nope I'm still a fat pregnant lump no signs or anything yet just been feeling a bit crappy I'll be sure to update you with any news! X


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi everyone, 

Lots going on again for all you!! I had a week off last week which was lovely. 
I'm on cd22 and I think dpo 6 but i'm only going on the pains I had!! I don't know how to use opk or temps so I wouldn't know where to start!! Is it easy to do? 
Had a smear today too. Hopefully the next time someone messes with down there will be when I'm giving birth!! Gotta get pg first tho. 

X


----------



## betty14

Aww samie! I'm sure she will make an appearance soon! 
We will all be here rooting for ya when she does!!!

Amelia, I used opk and I basically used to do 2 a day one around lunch time one about 6 pm from the day I stopped af to when they stopped being positive i only did this because of my irregular cycles if you have a regular cycle you do it for less days :haha: If you go on eBay they are really cheap I think I paid 8 quid for 50.... So your not wasting loads of money you can poas till your hearts content!! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Samie not long to go she will be here very soon! 

Good luck with your scan today Pink! 

I have been suffering from heartburn really bad all the way through but these last 2 weeks are even worse argghhh was that bad it made me sick this morning - first time I have been sick in years horrible horrible feel so sorry for everyone who is suffering with sickness I can't cope with it! Anyway don't want to complain as wouldn't change a thing!!!

Lolly I watched that programme too on bad drivers with the AA it makes me chuckle I honestly can't believe how bad some people are at driving - I drive loads with my work and there are such bad idiots on the road I don't know how you have the patience to do your job! Everyone should be made to re-sit there test after 15 / 20 years I reckon!! Ha!

xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Hope your scan went well pink x


----------



## Abbi808

*Kix* - heartburn is awful for me too! I hate it...all day every day. Lost count of how much I have spent on rennies. I should really get a prescription from the doctor!

*Pink* - hope scan went well. Looking forward to hearing from you!

*Anna *- have a good holiday! Very jealous! :)

*Amelia* - if you really want to track ovulation and you have a bit of extra money I would treat yourself to a clearblue fertility monitor. They are absolutely amazing and I got my bfp the second month I used it. There is no guessing and trying to read opks, it tells you when you are on low fertility, high fertility and peak (ovulation day). They are pricey but amazon do a pretty good deal and on ebay you can get them even cheaper. People often sell theirs once they get their bfp and as long as you reset it it's good as new! 

EG:-

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clearblu...althCare_RL&hash=item4ab064c251#ht_500wt_1287

Just an idea anyway- well worth the money if you have it!

xx


----------



## hay246

one thing i havent suffered with at all is heartburn! 

abbi do u feel like baby has dropped now? i have no idea, but baby is head down, constantly wiggling around and kicking and pushing their bum out now lol mw said to me need to start tracking that ur getting at least 10 movements, i was like jeez im gettin about 110, allllll day long and at night :D :haha: 

hope scan gone well pink :) 

x


----------



## Abbi808

I'm not sure Hay - he has always been pretty low, it is hard to tell. Tbh - the past few days he has really quietened down. His movements are different and he seems to be sleeping a lot during the day. I was a bit worried but I used my doppler and I did a kick count and everything seems ok. Maybe he has moved around? I wish he could just be here! haha! I have my 34 week app next week so hopefully the mw will be able to tell me how he is lying! Hope he is still head down! xx

PS:- On the babybump app there is a kick counter which is good! x


----------



## hay246

i have obstetrician for my cervix 14th nov which will be instead of my 34 week with mw so im hoping they check position there, and then not seeing midwife until 36. 

i feel baby alot so im not worried about movements as of yet to be honest. and i only have the free version of babybump lol! when i stand up i feel alot of pressure down there, and constantly need a pee which they say is a sign they could have dropped. but yeah i cant tell from my bump cause its never really been majorly high anyway!

x


----------



## Abbi808

I am the same with needing a wee but I have been like that for ages. I have noticed a bit of pressure (tmi - in the fru fru) on the odd occasion (haha) and lower back ache but it's so hard to tell. Need to do some jumping around to get him down there and ready to come out! ;) xx


----------



## hay246

i know mine has been head down since week 28, so hoping baby will engage soon and be ready to come out before or on time! haha.. fingers crossed!! but we will see!! 

roll on 5 pm for hometime lol!
x


----------



## Abbi808

Not long to go! When do you start maternity leave? xx


----------



## hay246

not until 20th December thats my last day, lol! x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks Betty and Abbi!! 
Do u have to test twice a day or just once? If it's twice is it ok to do it in the morning and evening? I wouldn't be able to do it at 12pm cos I'll be in work then. X


----------



## pink23

Hi girls been at my moms so have only just got on. scan went well even though the 3 appointments i was ther 9-11 errr. Im measuring spot on 8w 3d, have a scan 2nd december for actually date and the nt scan. my consultant gave me some sickness tablets but im unsure of them as a- says be careful in pregnancy and b- causes drowsiness.cyclizine hydrochloride. will catch up later as im just getting stuff ready for work xx
 



Attached Files:







scan2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## betty14

Amelia I think you can do 1 a day if ya wanna it's just the surge can be short so you potentially could miss it..... As long as it's not fmu it's fine! From what I have read the oh builds up through the day in your urine which is why it says not to use fmu...

See how ya get on! 

Pink that's fab news, did you see heartbeat? The scan is fab looks like a gummy bear :)

Do you feel a bit easier now? Sorry to hear about the sickness I can sympathise :cry: 

X x x


----------



## pink23

yes saw a heartbeat so cute, hows your sickness betty xx


----------



## Samie18

Ahh what a fab pic! The sickness is crap i got stemitil but took it twice because i didn't think it worked and was scared of the safety so i just put up with the sickness, but never thought it would last the whole time! Hope it goes soon for you.

Anybody got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## pink23

work lol x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Pink scan looks great, cyclizine is the one I told you was fine. I have used it in all my pregnancy to varying degrees and this time it wasn't prescribed for morning sickness but had them in the house coz of my Ulcerative Colitis, don't overdose on them but taking them to make you feel less nausea will work a treat and you'll be able to function better, which important for you as you have another child depending on you. 1 or 2 a day is fine I promise you, all my kids are perfect :)
xx
Ps have added a new pic of Ollie, can't believe how much he's growing :haha:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pink23

Thanks honey xx


----------



## betty14

The sickness is pretty bad from about 3-4 in the afternoon, I've been waking up in the night too!! I'm finding that I just don't fancy anything at all, have been living on cereal, marmite on toast and monster munch lol! 

I bet seeing the heart beat is amazing!! 

Honey ollie is so cute and he is growing so fast :flower:

No plans here just a quiet one as got a few hectic weekends coming up! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Aw Hay! Well at least you will get extra time with lo!

Glad scan went well Pink - I had a scan at 8 weeks that looked like that. Little bean! ;)

Amelia - with opk's it is best to do them twice a day. With the monitor you just do it on the days that the monitor tells you to.

xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks again Betty and Abbi!! Sorry for being dumb but what does fmu mean? X


----------



## betty14

First morning urine Amelia :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Lily now weighs 6lb 13oz at 3 week she was 5lb 13oz when i left the hospital so the midwife seems happy with her weight gain. She also seems to be settling into a routine of 3hrs at nite inbetween feeds and 2 hrs in the day, she is havin alot more awake time now to where she is nosey and looks around

Pink nice to see ur scan went well
looking forward to seeing the news that sammie has had her baby i keep coming on to check inbetween me doing chores and sorting Lily out 
im really enjoying being a mum even if it does feel like you have no time to do anything. 

Rachael


----------



## Samie18

Well I'm currently in the delivery suite because I have been leaking what I thought might be my waters. Been checked over its not my waters but my bp is raised pulse is raised and my resp are raised and babys heart rate on ctg is high so they are admitting me! :cry:
Good news is I had a sweep! And I'm already 2-3 cms dilated so hopefully won't be too long off!
X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie18 said:


> Well I'm currently in the delivery suite because I have been leaking what I thought might be my waters. Been checked over its not my waters but my bp is raised pulse is raised and my resp are raised and babys heart rate on ctg is high so they are admitting me! :cry:
> Good news is I had a sweep! And I'm already 2-3 cms dilated so hopefully won't be too long off!
> X

Good thing is it will all soon be over and done with and you will have a beautiful baby to call your own :) Hope all goes well, try best as you can to not stress (not good for the old bp :haha:) and keep thinking in the back of your mind, not long till you're having wonderful cuddles :) there's no feeling like it in the world, it's making me quite emotional just thinking about it. :hugs:
This last labour was my best mainly because every beginning of a contraction I would repeat over and over in my head that this pain will soon be over xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie how's it going? xx


----------



## Samie18

No contractions =o( 
Bp still slightly higher and my urine pcr has come back quite high so just waiting on docs for a plan....hopefully home!


----------



## betty14

Aww samie, hope you get to go home, and hopefully your Bp will come down and contractions will start!! 

Keep us posted :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Well there's no going back now! Dr isn't happy as feels its early pre eclampsia so induction has started, just had the propess inserted! I'm scared now!!!


----------



## betty14

Aww Samie sorry to hear about the possible pre eclamsia... But just focus on the fact your little girl will be here soon! And you get to have hubby with you :hugs:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Hi all-I've hijacked dh iPad!!pink baby is cute as can b for 8 wks! Love Betty calling it a gummy bear! Betty-hope ur coping it will be soon worth it. Rach and honey hope the Lo,s are still good- love Oliver's new pic. Amelia I did one ok abou 6pm each day from cd10. Hay and abbey-not long at all for you now. And sammie-come on girl u can do it. It's our wedding anniversary tues so il send u November luck xxxx 

Hope I've not missed anyone. Holiday is great I'm shattered from all the walking tho! Xx


----------



## cmarie33

Good luck Samie :) x


----------



## pink23

HI samie hope your doing ok, i hated being induced have they said how many times they will do it. I remember they left me for hrs before they redone the tablet xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hows it going sammie?? 
They left me 6hrs before giving me another tablet and then left me 5 hrs before breaking my waters then left me 3 hrs before giving me a drip with medicine to speed up the contractions due to my bp being dangerously high and the high protein, pain under my ribs bad reflexes, swollen feet and face. After the medicine i completely dilated and gave birth in 20 minutes :thumbup:

Good luck sammie hope everything goes well :thumbup:

Hows everyone else doing? :flower:

Rachael


----------



## Samie18

I've got the propess in so that stays in for 24hrs so will be removed at 12 tomorrow then they will decided to break my waters or give me a prostin tablet. Hopefully the propess will do the job and they can break my waters but we shall see! I've asked if I can escape for a few hrs to get some fresh air and go for a walk to try and get things going.


----------



## Abbi808

Good luck Samie!! xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hope you're ok Samie!!


----------



## Samie18

Well waters just broke on their own and contractions have now kicked in OMG they hurt!


----------



## betty14

Aww not long hopefully now! Gl samie!! Look forward to news your baby girl is here :)

X x x


----------



## pink23

goodluck samie x


----------



## kix11

Morning everyone had a lovely weekend with the family in Bristol and a day off today yey! Just catching up on all the posts! 

Good luck Samie!! Hopefully it will all go quickly for you now and your gorgeous little girl will be here later today!! So exciting!! 

Hope everyone else is ok - pink scan is so cute glad all went well 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Hey kix, glad you had a lovely weekend! We had a quiet one, oh took me for a carvery! 

You doing anything with your day off today? 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie18 said:


> Well waters just broke on their own and contractions have now kicked in OMG they hurt!

Yep they hurt :haha: She is obviously well on her way if your waters went on their own :happydance: Look forward to hearing the fab news later xx


----------



## hay246

aww looking forward to hearing more news samie, good luck!! xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Good luck Samie!! X


----------



## annanouska

Good luck xx


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies!

Some good news for me; I started 'bleeding' yesterday! Could this be AF or a withdrawal? Exactly 4 weeks since stopping cerazette. 

Sinn x


----------



## Samie18

Well we have a little girl born 01:23 weighing 7lb 2oz normal delivery with an epidural but OMG that did not take away the pelvic pain felt like I was splitting In 2 but certainly improved things, i cried like a baby throughout was a pain in the butt coz of the pelvic pain couldn't push at height of contractions because felt like I was gonna lose my leg but she's lovely and the relief when she was out was amazing! Will post pics when I'm home 
x


----------



## Lollylou

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sammie Congratulations! :hugs:

You must be so happy!

Look forward to seeing pictures :flower:


Lolly x


----------



## Sinn

Congratulations Sammie!

Sinn x


----------



## betty14

Sinn I would say it's af hun, :dance: so start the cycle count :)

:happydance: :dance: :happydance: yay samie that is so so fab well do e you for getting through it hopefully hour spd will improve quickly now! :happydance: :dance :happydance:

Have you given her a name yet? 

Massive massive congratulations!! 

X x x
X x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Fabulous news Samie :) Not good about your pelvis, but it's over now :flower: I had to have a support fitted by the physios coz had terrible spd with Jack but coz of the PET I had a section so didn't have to push with that condition. She was a nice weight, my first was 7lb 1oz and all the others were smaller so if you have any more they won't be so hard to push :haha: Same question as Betty, any names yet? x


----------



## Abbi808

*Samie* Congrats! Saw the pic on fb! She is lovely. That pain doesn't sound too good! Getting scared! 

*Sinn* - Definitely AF! Withdrawal comes much earlier! Good news! 

Xx


----------



## kix11

Congratulations Samie! Saw the photo on facebook she is gorgeous!! 

Don't like the sound of the pain either scary!! Well done bet your over the moon! 

First antenatal class tonight for me - I am dragging hubby with me xxx


----------



## skippytinx

Congratulations samie. xx


----------



## hay246

big congrats Samie, and well done to you! :happydance:
look forward to seeing pictures! 

x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee: congratulatiosn sammie looking forward to seeing the photos. sorry to hear bout the pelvic pain but at least its all over now

Rachael


----------



## MrsHopeful

Congratulations Sammie  bet your over the moon-eek that sounds painful, oohh yes, please tell us her name


----------



## AmeliaLily

Congratulations Samie!! Love the name too!! X


----------



## Samie18

Definitely decided on Sophia Belle got home about an hr ago and she decided to scream for the past 40 mins lol she's become super clingy already only sleeping when on my chest!


----------



## MrsHopeful

What a beautiful name. She must love her mummy and want to be close


----------



## betty14

Aww beautiful name samie! Congrats again glad your home :) 

X x x


----------



## cmarie33

Congratulations Sami! That's a lovely name :)
Sinn, defo sounds like af to me! Good news there too :)
well I've bought some ovulation test strips and think(?!) I'm ovulating! x


----------



## Kcsbaby

Wow.... what a brilliant day to join this thread.....many congratulations to Samie! Beautiful name too!! 
I have read through this thread for a week now and wanted to seek some of your opinions - hope you dont mind me joining in??
Basically, i had my last pill on the 25th September and had to have some CIN cells removed by LEEP on the 27th September. On the 28th i started bleeding and continued for three weeks. My hubby and i had to wait 4 weeks to try for our second baby as my cervix needed time to heal. I haven't bled since then.....
I'm not sure whether i had my period inbetween bleeding as i put the long bleed down to healing from the LEEP. 
The waiting is so difficult.......i tested today and BFN!
So it has been 6 weeks since coming off cerazette and i feel like the witch is coming. Having cramps and my mind is playing tricks telling me i am pregnant. 
In a nutshell, how long after coming off cerazette did you get your AF? 
I'm hoping you can help put my mind at ease......i was very fertile with my son in 2009 but im hoping the LEEP wont affect my chances of conceiving this time round. 
Do you think i should start doing OPK's? Will this help me determine if i am ovulating??
Sorry for the long post.

Oh and lovely to meet you all!!


----------



## annanouska

Hey samie I loved the fbook pic and glad ur home xx

K-average time to get af around 6-8 weeks some sooner some later. 

Hope everyone's ok.im fed up on holiday now-had a little brown spotting past 3 days so I'm all upset and worried just want to go home:wacko:


----------



## betty14

K, sorry to hear your having problems, I waited 7 weeks for af, I'm not sure about the leep but I would def start using opk as they will for sure show if your ov or not....

Maybe make an app and speak to your doc? 

Anna spotting can be normal, they have medical centres at centre parcs.... Maybe go there for advise :hugs:

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi kcs. I was exactly 8 weeks after stopping cerazette but it felt like longer. I've had that leep thing too it's horrible isn't it, but worth it for getting rid of abnormal cells. 
I went to the docs after 6 weeks and they said to wait longer before they would do anything! Hopefully your AF will come soon for u. X


----------



## Sinn

Hi K, it took exactly 4 weeks for me from stopping(AF started for me this Sunday). Hope you get sorted quickly!

AF is light so far but def AF (pain, colour etc sorry tmi!) so am feeling quite happy at the mo!

Have got my phone app sorted to track it. Can't wait!

Sinn x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning!

K it took me 7 weeks after stopping cerazette, oh & welcome :flower:

Anna :hugs: I know you'll be worried sick but try to relax & I hope your okay.

Hope your doing okay Sammie! I'm sure you will be loving mummyhood! 

Phew, so much to catch up on! I've got my HSG 2mor so find out if fallopian tubes blocked. Hopefully its good news & we can get started again, but we'll wait & see.

Another busy day at work so I'll catch you all later!


Lolly x x


----------



## Kcsbaby

Thank you all for your replies. 
Betty, can i start using opk's anytime of the month? I read that you are meant to start around cd10?? Many congratulations to you Betty - i am so happy you recently got your BFP.
If i am anything like you guys, AF should arrive in the next two weeks. If nothing shows by 8 weeks i will go to my Dr. 
AmeliaLily - the treatment was horrible and don't want anything like it again (i would rather give birth again!). If you dont mind me asking, how long did you bleed for after your leep?

Lolly - fx'd for you tomorrow, you truly do deserve a BFP and some answers.


----------



## annanouska

Thanks guys! I kno I panic too much!! It wasn't a lot of spotting and to be fair it started after we had a bit of jiggly :blush: 

Think maybe it just irritated me :blush: 

Dh has now put a sex ban on!! 

After the mundane routine of the bd was looking forward to fun! 

Going to enjoy last of holiday. If anything worse happens I'll see the doc. I'm starting to fell more pregnant now the veins on my boobiees look like geriatric various veins!! Ther still sore and I've got baby brain we were playing pool and I was lining up my shot and Andrew said why are u doing that the whites over there-I was lining up a yellow as the white derrr! 

Hope ur all ok il catch up better when home I don't like the iPad all that much 

Lolly hope all goes well- I woke up at 4 the other day thinking bout u as I'd not asked how u were on my post! I,m going mad!:haha::haha:Xx


----------



## Abbi808

*K*- it took 6 weeks for me, like you said though, wait 8 and if nothing speak to your doctor. You can start opks at anytime, the reason people start at around cd10 is because it is getting close the middle of an average cycle then - which is the time when you ovulate. If you get some cheapies off amazon you could start straight away as it will help you get into the rhythm of doing it and you can get some practice in reading them!

*Lolly* - best of luck for tomorrow. Really hope it's good news.

Hope everyone is well - *Kix* how did antenatal go? We have ours all day on Sat. Hope it isn't too dull! I have a really bad head cold. Could barely move off the sofa all day yesterday. Hope I get better soon cos third trimester + illness are not a good combo!

xx


----------



## betty14

K abbie answered in the exact same way I was going to, I used to opk the day I stopped bleeding to pos opk.... I did it this was because my cycles were :wacko: but usually I would ov around cd 20.....

Thanks for your congratulations it's sunk in a bit more now just can't wait for my scan!!! 

Anna jiggy can def cause it! Try to enjoy your hol and relax! 

Lolly best of luck honey, I so so so have everything crossed you getthe green light and you can be my bump buddy!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

X x x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Anna* - Sorry I missed your post. Don't worry about the brown spotting. I had it too - I was scared to death! It was from BD though - your cervix is really sensitive at the mo so it is easily irritated!

xx


----------



## hay246

Welcome kc, it took 8 weeks for me, and i have had the leep twice, and after the 2nd had 2 wait 4 weeks to have sex, it was the following cycle i got my bfp after trying for 7 months, so i think the break did us good in some ways and wasnt thinking about it as much! good luck!

Lolly i hope tomorrow brings good news!

Samie i love the name :D 

Anna try not to worry brown discharge is what is most common 

Abbi i didnt go to my antenatal in the end lol, my boyfriend will come to birth plan so will find out what he needs to know there, as i think it would have only been beneficial to him anyway, as ive read so much etc. and really didnt fancy it for 3 hours on a saturday morning!


x


----------



## Abbi808

Aw I see! I am dreading all day on Saturday. Hope I feel better by then cos it will be even worse if I am still poorly. Hoping it isn't a cringefest though - I have a feeling it will be! ;) x


----------



## Kcsbaby

You are all very good at reassuring others, i think this is the friendliest thread i have found! You are all lovely and helpful and thoughtful to others. 
I feel a bit better now as Hay246 has had the same procedure twice and became pregnant after the 1st cycle. Congratulations! 

Here's to lots of November BFP's!!!


----------



## Samie18

Welcome KCS and good luck!

Hope everything goes well today Lolly x

For those who don't have FB i've added some pics

Had quite an unsettled night, she really didn't like being in her moses basket... strange because she didn't mind it in the evening... anyway broke my biggest rule she ended up sleeping on me in bed from 3 until nearly 9! Whoops not a habit i want to get in to!

She been ok this morning though Chris took her down while i got some sleep so time for lunch now.

Hope everyone else is ok 
xx
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 2









baby2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2









baby3.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hay246

aww she is adorable x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Afternoon everyone, I'm struggling to keep up with our newly busy thread :haha: Well we were moaning when it was quiet weren't we Betty!!!!
Welcome kc, was 7wks for me so you shouldn't be waiting much longer.
Anna I had spotting and bleeding during my pregnancy with my daughter, was from bd, sex ban really not necessary just try not to be too vigorous if you're worried :haha:
Lolly I have everything crossed for you, fingers, toes you name it I have it crossed :haha:
Samie, saw the pics on fb, she's lovely, will have to show my Sofia :) Don't get too stressed about the co sleeping, it makes them feel secure, Ollie spends most of the night in our bed :haha:
Hay I don't think the ante natal will be of much use to you if you've read lots :)
Abbie if you're curious about the class go and see what it's like, I did go with my first pregnancy and whilst I knew the info was nice to meet other ppl :)
Betty not long to wait till you get to see your little bean :)
Sinn I would say it's af too :flower:
Rachael did you get my answer last wk?
Kix glad you had good time with your family :)
Anyone not mentioned personally :wave: hope you're well.
I'm off to get Ollie weighed in a bit will update you on his chunkiness later :haha:
xxx


----------



## kix11

Hiya KCS, 

I was about 7/8 weeks for first af too - welcome to the thread! 

*Samie* she is so gorgeous bet it feels really strange but amazing being at home with her after all the anticipation and waiting! Made up fo you!! 

*Abbi *the class last night was ok actually - some of it I already knew and some of it I didn't (and kind of wish I still didn't)! It was 2 hours and felt really long but I was so tired going straight from work so reckon I would prefer a Sat morning to be honest. There a 4 classes in total and the other weeks sounds a bit better - one on feeding another on labour itself and pain relief etc. and we get a tour round the ward. Last one is about exercises and relaxation. 

Last night was more of a general overview of everything and she had a strange baby and a knitted uterus!! ha! She was showing the group how the baby comes out and going through possible complications etc. She touched on pain relief and positions for labour and I am totally scared of an epidural now! I have no idea how I will cope with the pain until the time comes but I am really going to try and not have one as I honestly didn't realise they put a small tube in your spine I thought it was just an injection - she then went into detail about how it's difficult to push once you have had the epidural so the baby may need to be helped out with a suction device or even metal tools which she called blades and looked like salad servers?!!!! Oh my god reckon I'm going to try my best to go for water birth with gas and air. 

Anyway enough rambling on! Hope everyone is ok and good luck at hopsital *Lolly *let us know how you get on. 
xxx

p.s. *Abbi* I am copying your bolding of names makes it easier!! xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

:haha: Kix that's funny, they do look like salad servers!! :haha: My stepdaughter has 3 boys, I was there for the birth of the 1st two, she had an epidural with both and they had to use a ventouse (sucking tool!) on one and forceps (salad severs!) for the other. Can't say it was very pleasant. She was glad she had the epidural but personally I've never wanted or had one. Tbh I think I'm one of the biggest sissy's going (as my hubby will confirm) and I managed on gas and air and a pleasant shot of pethidine with the 1st two, spinal morphine cos of my c section on the 3rd and with Ollie only gas and air. Be open minded and have a good plan in your mind of an ideal and then think what you want if absolutely necessary and I reckon you'll be fine :)


----------



## Kcsbaby

Kix11 - i had an epidural with my son in 2010 and had the best birth i could have wished for! They warned me i would need assistance i.e ventouse/forceps if i couldn't get him out soon as i had been pushing for a while and that was all i needed to get him out quickly and safely. I didn't feel the needle/tube go in and it was bliss once it kicked in. I shall be requesting another epi with my next. Consider all options best for you though. 

Beautiful little girl Samie


----------



## hay246

yeah when i do my birth plan, i am basically going to not have one in a way, as i will be open to anything really and gas and air and then see how it goes, and i just want to go with flow really and not make any plans, as it probably doesnt always go to plan anyway. want the next 7 weeks to hurry up :haha: really cannot wait to meet our little munchkin!! 

*honey* i love lookin at updated pics of ollie hes such a cutie! :)

*kix *i may copy the bolding of names it is easier to see isnt it :haha: 

x


----------



## kix11

Thanks Honey I think your definately right about being open minded and I can't even begin to imagine what contractions will feel like but I really don't want an epidural so I am hoping to cope without it!! 

Didn't like the look of those salad servers one bit!! Or the suction thing - she said it can leave babies head bruised or with marks for a few weeks or an egg head!! ha! 

xxx


----------



## kix11

Hay I will do the same thing just not have a plan and see how I cope when the time comes! I really like the idea of a water birth as I always feel better in water but no guarantees one of the pools will be free so can't get my heart set on that. 

xxx


----------



## Samie18

I had an epidural and it was amazzzzing would not had coped without it. I was still mobile could stand up, go on all fours etc and I knew I was fully with out being examined because when the head got low enough i could feel everything again so could push and need no intervention...I now have full understanding when i tell women its gonna start to burn now! 

Stay open minded and have whatever you need at the time that's what i always say because too many people have birth plans set in stone and when it doesn't happen they way they wanted they feel like a failure and they are not!
x


----------



## hay246

that is true samie, and definitely what i plan to do.
kix my friend had a water birth and she said it was amazing and loved her birth and cant wait to do it all over again lol, she said it took pain of contractions away.

think we all cope differently too so i guess whats good for one, is not always good for another, :thumbup:

not even sure if hospital im going to has water birth option. we have to travel about 45mins maybe bit more to hospital too, but at least its mainly straight road! lol dont travel too well when im not driving! and hoping we dont get severe snow or anything this year!

x


----------



## Lollylou

Thanks for all the wishes for 2mor girls. No matter what happens I cant keep getting down about it as its doing my head in lol! If its bad news I'll deal with it next year & enjoy Xmas first. Hopefully it wont come to that.

Anna, glad your feeling better! I've been keeping a low profile so dont worry! 

Lolly x x


----------



## Samie18

Being in the bath really helped me in early labour and had my pelvis not been so bad I think I might have liked a water birth too it really did ease things.

Glad to see your trying not to stress over things lolly, everything will be fine x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks *Honey* - that's what I will do. We can always sneak out in the break if we hate it!

*Kix* - salad servers, that is so funny! I am really not wanting an epi either but I am such a wimp. I have been reading a good book on active birthing though so I am going to try my best! Just think that 6 hours of classes is gonna be a killer. Stupid bf wanting to do it on a Saturday!! Glad you like my bolding idea! ;) xx

*Hay* - what hospital are you at/what county does it come under? This NHS website I found is great for maternity hospital info. Will see if yours is there!

PS:- I have bought a tens machine - hoping it helps in the early stages! xx


----------



## annanouska

Kcs u said it right. This is the best forum and thread going. When we started ttc I went to a few and never had much help or felt I belonged.everyone here is fab,sammie I love Sophia's pics. Glad lolly is still hovering around. Thank u to all of u for your advice and reassure. I just want something to go right, lost a lot of my family over past few yrs so just terrified of something else being taken away! Dh convinced it's a girl possibly twins- no idea why! He kisses my tummy each night and says night night bean! He's 6ft8 looks broad and has always been hardened and tough-sometimes comes a cross as grumpy- but since we started our journey he's more soft than marge!!!!


----------



## hay246

It's under Gwynedd, bangor hospital it is Abbi. Would be good if u could see for me please, as I've tried to look but couldn't find anything, but will know more in birth plan I imagine. X



Abbi808 said:


> Thanks *Honey* - that's what I will do. We can always sneak out in the break if we hate it!
> 
> *Kix* - salad servers, that is so funny! I am really not wanting an epi either but I am such a wimp. I have been reading a good book on active birthing though so I am going to try my best! Just think that 6 hours of classes is gonna be a killer. Stupid bf wanting to do it on a Saturday!! Glad you like my bolding idea! ;) xx
> 
> *Hay* - what hospital are you at/what county does it come under? This NHS website I found is great for maternity hospital info. Will see if yours is there!
> 
> PS:- I have bought a tens machine - hoping it helps in the early stages! xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - the site I use had nothing. Searched and searched on google for info but nothing came up. Found a forum with someone complaining about the NHS site having nothing too so looks like they don't provide any info. Did find some info on a website called 'walesonline' but wasn't 100% sure that it was the right hospital. If it is (see below) then they do have a birthing pool yes! :D

_'YSBYTY GWYNEDD, BANGOR: As North Wales's maternity unit for high-risk women, Ysbyty Gwynedd has one of the highest rates of induction in Wales - 27 per cent of births are induced, compared to the national average of 21 per cent.

Episiotomies are also carried out more frequently than average - but other forms of intervention are at average levels.

It's a busy department, covering 127,000 square miles, and it has the third highest ratio of babies born per bed per day in Wales.

Community midwives offer home births and there is a midwife trained in bereavement counselling.

The unit had a birthing pool installed in May._'

Also found a couple of women on here talking about their experience there (all good):-

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/308913-ysbyty-gwynedd-bangor.html

Hope this helps! Sorry I couldn't find more for you!! xx

*Anna* - that is so sweet about hubby! I love how excited my bf is too! :D xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Kcs - I actually had LLETZ rather than LEEP which I think is the same thing except for the LLETZ they use a larger loop (hence the two L's). I only bled for a day after it but I got AF a week after it and it was the most painful one I ever had!! 

I'm currently 11 DPO and have been having mild 'burning' type cramps ever since that are not painful and they come and go. Bbs are really sore but that's normal for me! Let's see what happens ....


----------



## Kcsbaby

Thanks AmeliaLily (now i think of it, im sure i had the LLETZ)
My bleeding lasted for 3 weeks and i still haven't had the witch arrive. 
Hoping she arrives soon (thats the only time i will say that!) so we can get trying 

Good luck to you for this month, when are you testing?


----------



## AmeliaLily

Well my cycles pre cerazette were between 29 and 33 days so I think I'll wait til next Tuesday which is CD33 if the witch hasn't turned up before then!! Only the first month of 'trying' and I didn't use opk or anything so I don't expect to be that lucky!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Just got AF-this cycle was 20 days-they keep decreasing so I think I am going to see the doctor-I feel a bit down tonight as I really thought we had a good chance as we did every 2 day-alas it is not to be....


----------



## AmeliaLily

Don't be too down mrs hopeful. Sorry I forgot how long have u been off cerazette?


----------



## Abbi808

*Mrs hopeful* - you may have a luteal phase defect, do you know when you ovulated? A lot of women swear by Agnus castus oil to lengthen it as it is a natural cycle regulator. Might be worth a try - I got my bfp the first month I used it! They sell it cheap on amazon too xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Since beginning of July AmeliaLily. 
I thought that brought on AF Abbi-thanks, I will try it, yes I suspected I had a lutel phase defect, I had an 8 or 9 day lutel phase this month, will buy some tomorrow-fingers crossed. Do I have to start on cd 1 or can I start it mid cycle? And I am ure I read to stop it when you Ov?


----------



## MrsHopeful

AmeliaLily-took about 5 weeks, my first cycle after Cerazette, then they dropped to below ave after that, so u may have a long first cycle?


----------



## hay246

Ah brill abbi thanks for that, will have a browse when get to comp at work tomorrow! 

I actually had 2 LLETZ too not the leep lol. 

X


----------



## Abbi808

*Mrs Hopeful* - it has many uses from what I have read. I actually used it to regulate my cycle and reduce it! It seemed to do the trick for me. Here is some info for you:-

_Agnus Castus (Vitex or Chaste tree berry)

This is the herb of choice for helping to restore hormone imbalance and increasing fertility. In one study 48 women diagnosed with infertility took agnus castus daily for three months, 7 of them became pregnant during that time and 25 of them regained normal progesterone levels.

Agnus castus is particularly helpful for those women who have a luteal phase defect (shortened second half to the cycle) or those with high prolactin levels, because it stimulates the proper functioning of the pituitary gland which controls the hormones.

Agnus castus works to restore hormonal balance and can be used where there are hormone deficits as well as excesses it:

* Regulates periods
* Restarts periods which have stopped
* Helps with heavy bleeding
* Increases the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen._

I started on cd1 and took it up until ovulation, however for LP defect I think you have to take it all the way through (you might want to check on here - I am sure there will be lots of discussion on it :D) I used the drops (two teaspoons in warm water twice a day) but the tablets are fine to use too. 

It's worth a try, it's so cheap and you have nothing to lose! Hope it helps you! :D

No problem *Hay!* xx


----------



## skippytinx

Mrs Hopeful I've been taking Agnus Castus for about three weeks (after Abbi's advice) and got my first AF this morning, 16 weeks after stopping cerazette! Not sure if it made any difference or if AF would have arrived on her own anyway but I'll definitely keep taking it now just in case. Soooo relieved she's finally here, can really start ttc now.

xx

ps - Samie, she is absolutely gorgeous. xxx


----------



## hay246

thats great news skippy :thumbup:

x


----------



## betty14

Great news skippy! You can get a good idea of cycles now :) 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Whohoo! Fab news *Skippy*! Next step - BFP! :D

So went to see my MW today. I am measuring big and in my notes it says 4/5 engaged. I'm a little worried that I have a massive lo due to my bf being so big - that's what MW thinks anyway! Hope I can get him out! ;)

Got to go back next week to see how I am getting on as I may need another scan if I get too massive!

Hope everyone is well. Looking forward to hearing from *Lolly*. Hope it's good news! xx


----------



## Kcsbaby

Skippy - if you dont mind me asking, if you didn't have your period when did you start taking agnus castus? Also, did you stop when you O'd?


----------



## betty14

Mamma Mia the sickness is kicking my butt today, I am shaky and weak and oh my I don't like it :haha:

X x x


----------



## Kcsbaby

Betty - its all for a good cause, think of your little bundle of joy at the end of your pregnancy. Worth every little bit. Sorry to hear you are suffering though (little bubba please be kind to mummy, she loves you very much!)


----------



## hay246

ah its horrible isnt it *Betty* but it does ease off, well for most, hope it does in ur case too!! 

does it say how many cm ur measuring on ur notes *Abbi* as usually they say 2cm either side isnt really much of a worry. 
I'm sure he won't be massively oversized or anything :) I've got my obstetrician appointment Monday. hopefully will find out more about where baby is then too. 

Also looking forward to hearing from *lolly* :D

x


----------



## skippytinx

Kcs - I started taking it three weeks ago and have continued taking it since (when I remember :blush:) I'm not really sure if it made that much difference but I figured anything was worth a try. x


----------



## Lollylou

My ttc journey is over for now. No good news to report, have to go back for another scan next month. I honestly can't go on like this anymore and we have decided to take a few months off. We've had a very emotional year with all this, sudden deaths in families, and basically nothing going right that I donrpt even feel mentally ready to get pregnant again. I know it will be hard next time and il need to be strong where at the moment I'm anything but. I feel okay knowing I don't have to think about it for a few months, I think I really need to do this. 
I'll still be about to see how your all doing and I can keep up to date with Facebook too if you all dont mind lolly xxxx


----------



## hay246

aww Lolly :hugs: :hug: so sorry to hear no good news. 
but i really do hope ur ttc journey will be able to continue and go smoothly when you feel ready and hopefully the next scan will give u the good news u deserve.
life can be so unfair i really feel for you 

xx


----------



## skippytinx

So so sorry to hear that Lolly :hugs: xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Aw *Lolly *- I'm so sorry. I really hoped it would be good news. Enjoy your time off not worrying about ttc. You have Christmas to look forward to so try your best to enjoy that. Really wish things were different for you. We will all be here if you decide to come back!

xx


----------



## annanouska

sorry to hear that lolly :hugs: please do stick around though if you feel up to it- the place wont be the same without you. :flower: the break may do you some good as you said less stress then you can come back in the new yr some time refreshed and ready, much love xxxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Thanks Abbi808 & Skippytinx-will try it to lengthen my cycle 
Hope the sickness eases soon Betty.
Lolly, it's me who just added you yesterday? On facebook. I am sorry to hear your news-big hugs!!


----------



## Samie18

Lolly really sorry to hear its not good news.... i know its the last thing on your mind but if this is down to negligence from the hospital don't leave it at that.
Things will work out and if taking a break works then its worth it =o)

x


----------



## betty14

Aww lolly, massive :hugs: please do stick around, I think you have to do what right for you at this stage and if your not ready then focus on Xmas and new year and see where you journey takes you :flower:

But most improtantly remember we are all here for ya!!! 

Thanks mrs h, I hope so too! 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you all :flower:

I'm gonna have a few months off & forget everything. Looks like we'll be looking at IVF next year so at least I know now. I'm actually relieved if that doesn't sound stupid? I cant wait to just forget about bloody opks and everything!

I'll still be here to get all the goss but for my sanity not everyday lol!

Lolly x x


----------



## cmarie33

So sorry to hear your news lolly. Thinking of you xx


----------



## annanouska

:coffee::hugs::coffee::hugs: 

think brews and hugs are needed all round! 

betty-hope your managing as best as possible- as weird as it sounds i wish i felt a bit sick-im 6/7 weeks today and have very sore boobies tiredness (though sometimes im fine) upset and irritable and sometimes bad headaches added tot he pains and cramps on and off i just feel like i have pmt :shrug: 

am in a state of really thinking something isnt right as im not full of symptoms! spoke to midwife today as she needed to change the time of next appointment so i mentioned the spotting (which touch wood has now gone) and she said it should be fine but go to the EPU for an early scan!! im not going to book one unless i get much worse pains or bleeding as i dont want false security so early!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lolly-really gutted for you, but ivf is taking away the stress of opk's etc. Have a wicked xmas and new year, let your hair down :) the ttc journey is enough to make ppl go :wacko:!! Always here to listen :hugs:
xxx
Ollie was 9lb 10oz yesterday :haha: Still gaining bout a lb per week!
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Abbi808

*Anna* I went for an early scan at the EPU at 6 weeks due to bleeding. It can be really reassuring because the risk of miscarriage is greatly reduced once fetal heart beat is detected. I just rang them and booked an appointment. 

*Lolly* - I am glad you have some comfort in not stressing about TTC anymore. You have been really strong! 

*Honey* - such a cute picture! Xx

Xx


----------



## pink23

monring all,
Lolly- im sorry about your news, hope you have a fab xmas and we still can hear from you know and again.
honey-ollie so cute.
Hope everyone ok, my sickness is easing with the tablets so thats a good thing but think I need to get some new bras now as my others seem to be shrinking lol. Havent been upto much really, out with friends and have the weekend off.
Abbi- how did cosmo go, im going tomorrow lunch time. 

xx


----------



## dawnky1983

Hey everybody, took me ages to catch up with all the news when I came on today!
Samie, what a beautiful little girl you must be so pleased to get your hands on her at last! And a lovely name as well!
Honey, Ollie is getting so big! And looking very cute as well:flower:
Lolly, :hugs: sorry to hear that there's no good news but hope you can try and enjoy the time you have with the pressure off and just enjoy you and oh time.x
Anna, don't worry too much I had to phone EPU yesterday as was having some pain and bleeding after sporadic brown spotting and got a scan today and all is well which is a massive relief! I know there's still no guarantees but it feels good!
Betty and pink, hope the sickness settles down asap!
Hope everyone else is doing ok!x


----------



## Abbi808

*Pink* - it was so lovely! I ate too much though. The mongolian lamb is my absolute favourite but the lamb curry is also fab! Make sure you go with an empty stomach! ;)

*Dawn* - so pleased the scan went well - such a relief for you! 12 week scan next! :D

xx


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone 

Really sorry to hear that it didn't go as hoped at the hospital *Lolly* - I am sure your TTC journey will be starting again in the new year and as everyone else has said you can have a fab xmas - didn't you say you were going to Dubai?!! Get this horrible year out the way and start a fresh in January!!:hugs: 

*Honey *I love the update pics of Ollie he is so gorgeous and a little chunk now ha!! :thumbup:

*Betty* and* Pink *hope your both not suffering too much with sickness :hugs:

*Dwanky* glad the scan went well and *Anna* defo think you should book one just to reassure yourself. 

Nothing new for me really just tired :sleep: can't wait for lie ins at the weekend! Nothing really planned for us although me and the hubby have been together for 11 years today 11.11.11 and 11 years ha ha! :haha: Although his idea of celebrating is an indian take away he is so un romantic! 

Bought the wardrobe for the babies room so I think he is puting that up tommorrow - can't wait for the room to be done so I can relax and then do all the finishing touches! 

*Abbi* & *Hay* have you done babies rooms?? 


xxx


----------



## Samie18

Thanks dawn, was so happy to finally meet her she is amazin I hate putting her down. The past day I have been an emotional wreck just crying for nothing its crazy, think I was upset because chris has gone away for the weekend now and my parents came down which is fine but they take over and I have been upset because I'm scared shes being taken away even though I know she's not! And to make me feel even worse I've just tried to cut her nails and cut her finger and made it bleed OMG feel sooo bad, made me cry more! Can't believe I'm such an emotional wreck, cant wait for Chris to get back!

X


----------



## betty14

Aww samie, that's the good old baby blues eh :hugs: 

Our hormones have lots to answer to eh! 

I have soooooo much excess saliva today it's super annoying!!! And I'm loving crunchy things :haha:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks everyone, Ollie really is so cute :)
Samie the crying is normal, I walked onto the maternity ward one night, having taken expressed milk to Ollie on the neonatal ward. I saw the wonderful midwife who delivered Ollie and she said "oh hello, how are you doing, how's the baby?" to which I said "please don't be nice to me" she said "awww what's the matter" and then the flood gates opened :haha:
Felt like Ollie wasn't mine coz sometimes on scbu you feel you're not in charge of what's going on. Anyway cup of tea and an orange juice later, was much better. :haha:


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hello ladies, 

Sorry to hear that lolly but I'm glad you will be popping in still. Hope u manage to relax a bit now. X

Skippy that's great AF turned up for you! 

My second AF since cerazette turned up last night! Had a feeling it would. This cycle was 30 days which is the same as it was pre cerazette too so I seem to have settled down pretty quickly (I hope) 

Hope everyone else is well this weekend? X


----------



## betty14

Amelia that's fab! I remember being relieved when I got the second one too! At least you will know when to expect ov now :thumbup:

How's everyone else, any plans this weekend? 

X x x


----------



## pink23

I'm off to a Chinese buffet for lunch but typical I'm feeling sick today . Weekend off so just relaxing xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks Betty! How is your sickness today? 

I'm currently in bed catching up on x factor!! X


----------



## betty14

Amelia, sickness not too bad today, seems to be every few days I get hit bad then its bearable.... Wonder if it the new surges of hormones that does it?

X factor is full of scandal this yr eh! Wonder who will be bought back? 

Pink hope you enjoy your Chinese, it's horrible feeling sick before you even start eh! 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

Hi all,

Am still having my first post-cerazette AF but it's been manageable! 6 days and counting...

Really looking forward to x factor, hope they bring Amelia Lily back!

Sinn x


----------



## AmeliaLily

I agree Sinn!! Even tho she stole my name lol (not really) x


----------



## cmarie33

I want Amelia Lily back too! Ooh I am cross today, my step mums just text me telling my
that my bank account (joint with my
step brother) is overdrawn! 1. What right does she have looking at my step brothers bills?! And 2. I've just checked and it's not
even overdrawn! Grrrr  sorry for the rant lol! On the other hand I should be beginnig tww now. Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## AmeliaLily

Did anyone see the new John Lewis advert? It made me cry! Omg I must be hormonal and I'm not even pg!! X


----------



## AmeliaLily

Here's a link to it 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSLOnR1s74o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Abbi808

Oh wow!! I love that advert - hadn't seen it before now!! It upset me too! xx


----------



## betty14

I saw it last night it's so sweet isn't it :) 

X x x


----------



## pink23

I saw the coco cola advert and go so excited. Ive been chilling this weekend, think my sickness tabs are making me tired.
I was thinking today I wonder if I will go in early this pregnancy. I had caleb at 36 + 4 so was just wondering. I think my blood pressure tablets are working as the mw done it thursday and it was 100/58 which I have never had before. Hoping the sickness eases soon.xx
I really want to buy thinkgs but trying to hold out.


----------



## Samie18

Hi peeps hope everyone is good!
Were getting on alright here lots to learn but getting there.

Just a random thought and something I thought I'd never say in a million years..... I had an awful pregnancy and moaned for the whole time and really wished the weeks away I couldn't wait till she was born and don't get me wrong I love her to bits but I really really miss bring pregnant it makes me sad. 
So my point is even on shitty days enjoy it because its sad when it ends!
x


----------



## hay246

Hey everyone

yeah few of my friends said that too Samie, not gonna lie i do love being pregnant, and think its an amazing thing, but my side pain is gettin annoying now, and i would like to be able to see my feet again and bend down without it hurting lol. when baby moves now its painful at times, like pinching inside, and i think the rolling from side to side the baby is getting to big for as it can be so uncomfortable! But i do love it at the same time..

got obstetrician at half two. :)

hope everyone had nice weekend, who watched Im a celeb?? love love love it i do!

so happy mark wright is on it too yum yum hehe

x


----------



## pink23

when i had caleb is missed being pregnant, its so wierd. Im trying to enjoy this pregnancy as much as i can barring sickness tbh.xx


----------



## betty14

Hay I love I'm a celeb too :)

Samie that's so sweet and Im the same as pink loving every part even trying to love the sick feeling :haha:

Got my flu jab the afternoon! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Ahh I love being pregnant! But like you *Hay* can't wait to see my feet again and shave my legs in the shower without it hurting to bend over ha! 

I am finding sleeping a bit uncomfortable turning from one side to the other and keep reading that you shouldn't sleep on your back has anyone else heard that? I keep waking up on my back and thinking is this ok or not? 

Baby is having a really active day today moving around all over the place - I have just had a really serious meeting in work and all I can feel is baby moving and I swear my belly is moving and people could see! I've got 2 presentations this week - tomorrow to the board and Wednesday to all of our General Managers will be interesting if baby decides to be jumping round everywhere again! I won't be able to concentrate ha ha! 

*Abbi* how did you class go on Sat?

*Amelia *I hadn't seen the John Lewis advert before I love it

*Betty* do you have your scan date yet? xxx


----------



## hay246

yeah ive heard that about sleepin on back kix, but i always wake up on my back too, i think if baby didnt like it or whatever you'd soon know about it to move! if you sleep slightly propped up on back i dont think it can be that bad?

baby is super active too, always rolling from one side to next, think he/she running out of room and thats only way it can go, as has been head down since 28 weeks. she said baby is just at top of pelvis so is ceph 4/5 on notes, said i have slightly higher risk of baby bein prem but because im nearly 34 weeks she said they wouldnt be worried if i was. so feel better about it all now :D and going to get on my ball and start helping baby down lol!

hope sickness eases for betty and pink :)


x



kix11 said:


> Ahh I love being pregnant! But like you *Hay* can't wait to see my feet again and shave my legs in the shower without it hurting to bend over ha!
> 
> I am finding sleeping a bit uncomfortable turning from one side to the other and keep reading that you shouldn't sleep on your back has anyone else heard that? I keep waking up on my back and thinking is this ok or not?
> 
> Baby is having a really active day today moving around all over the place - I have just had a really serious meeting in work and all I can feel is baby moving and I swear my belly is moving and people could see! I've got 2 presentations this week - tomorrow to the board and Wednesday to all of our General Managers will be interesting if baby decides to be jumping round everywhere again! I won't be able to concentrate ha ha!
> 
> *Abbi* how did you class go on Sat?
> 
> *Amelia *I hadn't seen the John Lewis advert before I love it
> 
> *Betty* do you have your scan date yet? xxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Kix* - the class went well! We only stayed for half though as I wasn't really interested in the stuff they were covering in the afternoon. Decided that pethidine is not for me and so if I am desperate for pain relief it will have to be the epi. I don't want that either though really!

*Hay *- why did she say that you were at risk of being prem? I only ask because at my app last week she put 4/5 ceph too so wondering if that has anything to do with it? I haven't even sorted the nursery so he can't come yet!!! ;)

*Samie* - I know what you mean about the pregnancy. As much as I want him here I already feel sad that I won't be pregnant any more - I am really going to miss a lot of it. Like the other girls said though, I can't wait to be able to do normal things like shave my legs and put my shoes/socks on! ;)

Spent the day washing and organising his clothes today and hospital bag is all packed bar a few things that I need until we go. So exciting!

xx


----------



## Samie18

I love i'm a celeb too hope its a good as the last one.. but not sure the celebs can quite beat Stacey and Dom Jolly!

I found the sleeping a nightmare the last few weeks and had to do full on sit up to turn over movements lol.
The issue with sleeping on the back is it puts pressure on the vena cava which is the main artery so its said the blood flow is reduced hence reducing it to the baby.... but if its the only way your comfortable and your propped a little then it should be fine, and i'm sure you will find you move positions lots anyway so don't worry too much!

Whos due next?? Is it Abbi then Hay?

Its a strange feeling not being pregnant, its like that special bond just you and the baby have is now shared with everyone and its also like you don't quite belong anywhere anymore.... really weird!

I'm going to enrol Sophia on baby yoga and baby massage classes this week because i believe there is a 6 week wait list!

xx
 



Attached Files:







sophia2.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6









sophia3.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Abbi808

Yup! Me next then Hay then Kix! :D

Actually *Samie* I wanted to ask you something - I had forgotten to mention it before! On Saturday when I was in the hospital my hands swelled up and went huge. I was really hot in there and once I left they went back to normal. When I got home though my legs went bright pink for a bit and if I pressed on them they went white where I had applied pressure (kind of like they were sun burned). This went away after an hour or so though. Does this all seem normal to you? I had a look on google but couldn't find anything so I am going to bring it up with my MW on thurs but just wondered if you had any ideas? I saw her last week and blood pressure/urine was all normal so I am hoping it's nothing!

xx


----------



## Samie18

Sorry was editing the above post before i saw your reply.

It does sound like the heat changes that caused the swelling. If it happens again contact the Midwife to check you over but usually swelling is normal if not with other symptoms like headaches and visual disturbances. Did you legs feel cold when the were pink....? If so it sounds normal but if the were not cold i'm not sure...

xx


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks *Samie *- they weren't cold no. That's why it was so odd. They looked like pink skin from the cold but I was normal temperature. Haven't had any other problems and it hasn't happened since so I will just see how I go over the next few days. Glad I am seeing her again Thursday now.

Going to go shopping with my Mum tomorrow so will be nice to get out of the house for the day! Won't be doing much of that in a few weeks! ;)

Samie you should check out the Christmas outfits on Babies R Us. They are so sweet! I really want to buy one but can't just in case he is late - so annoying! 

xx

PS:- Pics are so fab! First one is my fave, she looks so cosy!


----------



## annanouska

aww sammie shes like a doll. 

glad all the bump brigade are doing well and soldiering on- wont be long til im on the 1/2 hour check to see if we have new arrivals lol! 

im back off holiday now-had a good relaxx but ive trapped the nerve in my back its driving me mad! 

this spotting is not for going, had a preganant woman paddy in trafford centre on saturday and just cried in hysterics to poor DH convinced myself something terrible was happening. calmed down and got some new jammas!! 

had a bad night last night- couldnt lay on left side due to agonising pain- woke up and spotting (still brown) was a bit worse. decided i would go to the epu just to check. 

saw the bean in womb and little hb going-fingers crossed everything sticks. still got the spotting- nobody seems to know what it is or seem too bothered- i mentioned if i should get progesterone checked but told no. 

got my booking in with MW tomorrow then flu jab fri-enjoying the time off work for appointments tho!


----------



## Lollylou

Anna :flower:

I've been wondering how you are, Good that you have seen the heartbeat tho :happydance: Its so common to spot so relax & take it easy!

Lolly x


----------



## Lollylou

Betty, I cant get into my email :flower: typical x


----------



## betty14

Aww lots going on :)

Anna glad you saw hb and bean must be lovely seeing it! Did they give you a pic? 

Lolly thats just typical lol! It's cool when ya ready.....

I got a call from my midwife today seeing her Friday for form filling and to arrange my first appointment! Not gonna lie I'm excited :haha: 

Samie i didnt k ow it was the last one!! :( such a shame :cry: although I tend to agree will take some big personalities to beat Dom and Stacey! 

Loving the pics she is beautiful 

X. Xx


----------



## pink23

hi lolly hope your ok. xx
How exciting betty , you should get your notes then yey. 
I cant believe i aldready have 6 appointment on mine lol, I have already done 3. Please will somebody tell me to stop eating thats all i have done this evening. Need to get some healthy snacks xx


----------



## annanouska

lolly xxxxxxx nice to see you xxxxxx 

pink-i have a host of snacks- i seem to be ok for sickness atm but if i dont eat / eat too much (even a regular meal) i feel a bit sick so i went to health shop! i hace dried fruits and cereal bars fruit bars etc atleast then i can put them in bag and feel vaguelly good for snacking!! 

TMI ALERT-i think i have thrush :blush: feeling very sore and a bit stingy down below- that was before being probed lol :happydance: now its just worse. ive got some canestan in the cupboard but it seems to be hit and miss if you can use it. will ask mw tomorrow just hope i dont need another appointment with doc!! 

betty-your appointments seem to be sooooo long! im behind you and am on *2! atleast its less time to wait for scan for you :happydance: 

i wasnt allowed a pic today :growlmad: you couldnt see much but was very clear for a bean and he heart looked like ninja eyes or dots lol


----------



## hay246

Hey Abbi, it is just a slightly higher risk due to the treatment I've had, but she said as i'm nearly 34 weeks its not really a worry. i'd love baby to arrive anytime from 8th december, 37 weeks lol

x



Abbi808 said:


> *Kix* - the class went well! We only stayed for half though as I wasn't really interested in the stuff they were covering in the afternoon. Decided that pethidine is not for me and so if I am desperate for pain relief it will have to be the epi. I don't want that either though really!
> 
> *Hay *- why did she say that you were at risk of being prem? I only ask because at my app last week she put 4/5 ceph too so wondering if that has anything to do with it? I haven't even sorted the nursery so he can't come yet!!! ;)
> 
> *Samie* - I know what you mean about the pregnancy. As much as I want him here I already feel sad that I won't be pregnant any more - I am really going to miss a lot of it. Like the other girls said though, I can't wait to be able to do normal things like shave my legs and put my shoes/socks on! ;)
> 
> Spent the day washing and organising his clothes today and hospital bag is all packed bar a few things that I need until we go. So exciting!
> 
> xx


----------



## Abbi808

Aw I see *Hay*! You had me worried there! ha! I am the same, any time after December 1st I will be happy! As long as it isn't Christmas day! ;)

*Anna* that is great news about the scan. Seeing a heartbeat is really good! Risk of miscarriage is reduced after seeing it from what I have read! Arghh thrush! How horrible! I used to get it so easily, even just the slightest bit of non ph balanced soap and it was there. Whenever I have antibiotics I get it too. It's so annoying. Hopefully the MW will recommend something that you can use!

xx


----------



## hay246

Yeah thats what i keep saying, just not christmas day! haha! decided the 1st weekend in december going to put everything up, i cant wait :haha:
using my ball every night now too, help baby down abit, and hopefully when i go for my 36 week on 30th nov baby will have engaged!


x


----------



## kix11

*Hay* are you putting the baby's room together on the 1st Dec? I couldn't wait that long I am so excited!! Ha! We have nearly finished our room and I feel so much better now it's nearly done feel like I can relax a bit! 

*Anna* glad you saw little baby's heartbeat must of been great!! I loved our first scan I was so emotional I couldn't stop crying I was so made up! 

I have my next scan on the 12th Dec to find out if my placenta has moved so I can have a natural birth. If not they are booking me in for c section at 37 / 38 weeks which falls right at Xmas and New Year. I am hoping for a natural birth though in January! So exciting doesn't feel that long now really considering all the waiting I feel like I've been doing since coming off cerazetter in January! Can not wait to meet little one! 

We have another class at the hospital tonight I am in two minds about going?! 

xx


----------



## hay246

*Kix* We aren't doing room as they are going to be in our room anyway for at least 6 months, so going to be putting cot etc up in our room, and then will sort pram, clothes etc out and all organised :) cant wait to play with pram too! :haha: 

It has flown by hasnt it i really cannot wait now, 6 weeks and counting, hoping baby will be few weeks earlier too! i really do not want to go over! 
hopefully you'll be able to have natural birth :thumbup: 

*Abbi* have you had an appointment to do birth plan yet?? my friend had hers booked at 32 weeks for 36 weeks and i havent had mine booked and i havent got my mw appointment now until 36 weeks so not sure :shrug: i think i am going to ask if can try water birth if available. and then go from there!

x


----------



## betty14

Anna, it's normal not to have your first appointment till 8-9 weeks, there is no point too early but your right by the time I get scan date it won't be long to wait :happydance:

Glad the scan went well for you, must have been such a relief!

Kix and hay hope both babies decide to arrive on a sensible day :winkwink:

What prams have you both got? 

X xx


----------



## hay246

Thanks Betty hehe! But I guess they will arrive when they are ready, not when we are lol! 

I have the Mamas and Papas Pliko Switch in manhattan I love it, cannot wait to get it up and push it around haha! Had to wait so long too as had it so long! My friend is due Monday so she's trying all she can to get baby out but nothin as yet apart from period like cramps and tightening but it's 50 mins apart. 

All a waiting game! But it does fly so we should enjoy it while it lasts :) xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

It's all happening here again :haha: Glad everyone's well :) really not long to wait now and we'll have some new babies :D 
Betty I've got the graco one you said you wanted, it's fantastic, can highly recommend it :) 
xxx


----------



## betty14

Hay My Sis had the pliko pramette, was lovely, Is the switch the one where the car seat sits on the pushchair part? 

Honey I am so in love with the symbio, and as a massive bonus they have bought ou the symbio b which is suitable From birth without a separate carry cot :happydance: aaaannnnnnd they have it in a purple colour called boysenberry :cloud9:

I'm so sad :haha:

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hey everyone, glad you're all well.


----------



## cmarie33

Hey ladies hope you are all well. Ive ordered a basal thermometer and some more opk kits today, not entirely sure of my cycle length yet - this is my first proper cycle. Gutted footballs on instead of Im a celeb!


----------



## kix11

Massive heartburn tonight :nope: rubbish! We decided to go to the class tonight and was much better than last week to be honest - all about breast feeding I kinda enjoyed it! *Abbi *do you have any more classes? 

*Betty* we have bought the silver cross surf in chilli red I love it! With maxi cosi car seat in red too as wanted one that would clip on and off and isofix etc. Picked it up on Sat but its at my mum in laws as people kept telling me it was bad luck to have it in the house?! I don't normally listen to that rubbish but something made me! Ha! :haha:

*Hay* its so exciting getting everything sorted isn't it! Only reason we wanted the baby's room doing now is because I am dreading the drop in pay to maternity pay so wanted to buy everything before I go off and still have decent wages coming in. I have been saving like a mad woman though so should hopefully be fine. :thumbup:

Hello *Honey* and *MrsHopefull * hope you're both ok! *cmarie* good luck with your first cycle fingers crossed for you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## betty14

Glad the class went well kix, 

I love the silver cross surf my friend who is due jan has ordered it in black.... I love that you can have the different colours as it's fab to be a little dicferent eh! 

Hello to cmarie and mrsh too hope you are both well! 

Cmarie gl with the temping and opk :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## hay246

Betty you're only as sad as the rest of us loving the prams etc lol, the pliko switch is same as pramette but you can have baby facing you or facing away, whereas the pramette as soon as out of pram mode they have to be facing away and i liked idea of seeing them for bit longer lol! car seat does just clip on too :) 

kix my friend has the surf and loves it. glad u enjoyed ur class, do you have any more to go to? all my baby stuff is in house up loft, i never believe the bad luck stuff, not superstitious or anything at all. lol

Abbi sorry have baby brain cant remember if you had replied or not when i asked about birth plan?

:hi: to everyone else :flower:

x


----------



## Abbi808

Sorry girls - so busy yesterday. Went on a shopping spree with my first maternity allowance payment! haha!

Pushchair ordered and coming today! *Betty* - I went for the Quinny Buzz 3!

*Hay* - birth plan is being discussed in my app tomorrow actually. It is my 36 week app but I am having it at 35 weeks because of the growth and because my MW is away next week. Maybe give her a call to mention it? It's just that I had to book a double app with her to do it so you don't want to get there at 36 weeks to find out it's slipped her mind and you don't have enough time.

*Kix* - No more classes for me! I am all done! Now time to prepare for the birth! So jealous that you have nursery sorted. Can't wait for mine to be done. Waiting on decorator at the mo though! :(

xx


----------



## hay246

Abbi I want to do mine with my fella there, so i will just say that i want it arranged for another time if i get there and she says that wants to discuss it, but i dont think she will do it on my normal wed as my friend had hers on a sunday and was there for hours! and on a wed they usually have quite a few to see in one morning! soon find out! lol

x


----------



## betty14

Hay I think the pram is most exciting part :haha: and a close second is all the nursery furniture! :haha:

Ah that's interesting to know about the switch... I don't like the idea of them facing away too early as you can't see if wasps land on them or sun is in their eyes etc also they learn so much from watching you! 

I love the quinnys they are so dinky and look super easy to push around!

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

That sounds about right *Hay*! I live next door to the doctors and she said that if we don't have enough time in the app she will come over to my house once she is done with all the other ladies. Think it must take a while! ;)

*Kix* - I forgot to mention, someone at my antenatal class said that about bad luck? Just going to ignore it though! (well try anyway) 

xx


----------



## Abbi808

Well the main reason I went for it is because I have such a small boot. Needed something that looked nice but wasn't too big. I have the maxi-cosi pebble car seat too which fits in nicely! Can't wait for it to get here, I want to play! ;) xx


----------



## hay246

lol *Abbi* ive had mine for ages now, and really cant wait to get it out and up and play aruond with it! hurry up december ! :haha: think everyone says it about the bad luck but i havent had any so far (touch wood) and i just dont believe it anyway, whats meant to be will be regardless. but thats just me hehe! 
thats good about ur drs.


*Betty* pram is defo exciting, annoying if ur not sure exactly what u want though and then its hard! yeah defo preferred switch as i liked the idea of them facing parent. 

X


----------



## kix11

Morning - I'm shattered today can't keep my eyes open at the desk! Got meeting after meeting as well blurghhh can't wait for xmas and to finish work! 

I've got one more class next week where we get a tour of the labour ward and the pool room so that will be good - although I hope there aren't too many poor ladies in labour as we are wondering round I would hate that! Also have midwife appt next week and then only 3 weeks until I find out about if my placenta has moved.... it's all coming round so quickly! 

What's your due dates *Abbi *and *Hay*? Have they changed at any point or have they kept it the same as your first scan? Mine haven't changed from the first scan but have heard a few girls at the class say that they got given a different date at the 20 week scan?

*Betty *can't remember if you have your first scan date yet? xxxx


----------



## hay246

Hi Kix! boo at all ur meetings u have! 

it is madness how fast it goes, 6 weeks today is my due date :D 29th December, mine hasnt changed at all no, and I've heard the 1st scan is more accurate than the 20week.

I really want baby here now, was lookin on next at cute outfits, definitely as soon as home i will be ordering some, they are gorgeous!! haha they do next day delivery too, even better!! :haha: 

how funny was sinitta last night in im a celeb, cant believe Fatima though! she was annoying! 

How is everyone else today? 

x


----------



## Abbi808

*Kix* - mine was originally 25th dec at my early scan but at the 12 week scan it was changed to the 22nd and stayed that way at the 20 week. I did notice at my 3d scan that the edd was dec 14th though but I doubt at that stage it is as accurate. 

*Hay* - next baby clothes are so amazing. I bought the cutest little sleep suits from there. I can't wait to see him in them. I keep picking up his clothes and wishing he was here to wear them. I am so excited to meet him!

Went to see the MW again today. I got really annoyed because I feel like she forgets everything. I know she has to see a lot of ladies but it makes me feel like she hasn't got a clue. When I went in she said 'we won't measure you today as you were measured recently' to which I replied 'I thought the whole point of me coming again today was because I measured big last week and you wanted to check me again?' I mean wtf? She realised her mistake and measured me and it came up as 37cm which she seemed to think was fine until I reminded her about my customised chart (which anticipates a smaller baby because of my size) and that 37 was pretty big, especially considering that I was only 35cm 7 days ago! She agreed and measured me again and said that I was actually only 36cm so for now everything is ok?? She also said he is 3/5 engaged and that I should be prepared for him to come early because of his size (she can feel that I am all baby so he is obviously big) but to be honest I don't have much faith in anything that she says! She doesn't listen to me either, when I speak she just talks over me saying 'yes yes yes yes, I know, I know, I know' and I feel like saying 'YOU DON'T KNOW BECAUSE I HAVEN'T TOLD YOU YET!!!!!' Arghhhh!!!!!!!! Sorry for the rant girls, I am just really annoyed! 

On the plus side, I love the pushchair! :D 

xxxx

PS:- didn't get to do the birth plan either because she was running behind and so now I have to wait until Nov 29th. I will be almost 37 weeks then! :(


----------



## hay246

my friend didnt do hers until 36 weeks, and by looks of it with me i wont be having mine til past 36 weeks! as i am open to whatever im not too panicky about the birth plan really as im just going to go with the flow. 
totally understand u ranting though nothing more annoying than when people dont listen to you! 3/5 engaged exciting, hoping he arrives bit earlier for you :D
i seriously cannot wait to meet mine, baby clothes are so bloody cute arent they!! 

xx


----------



## betty14

Kix no scan date yet I am meeting my mw for first time tomorrow :happydance:

Won't be long till mat leave for a few of you now eh? 

Abbie sorry to hear about your mw she sounds awful! Your entitled to rant as much as you want!! 

Hole everyone else is well 

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Abbi-how frustrating, your MW sounds annoying!!


----------



## Abbi808

I feel bad because she is a nice woman - she just seems really dim! I am probably just being over-sensitive but she really does annoy me ;)

Aw *Betty* you will have your scan date soon - it should be right around Xmas time which is so lovely. Are you going to tell friends and family once you have had it?

*Hay* - hope he does come early too - I think I am getting my hopes up too much though, big baby doesn't necessarily mean early baby but keeping my fingers crossed!

*Mrs Hopeful* - thank you - she is annoying! How are you?

I have bought some evening primrose oil which is supposed to help ripen your cervix and also some clary sage oil to put in my bath. Won't use the clary sage until 37 weeks though. This is probably all pointless but it makes me feel better - I want him here!! ;)

xxxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey everyone, 

Lots going on as usual for people!! Nearly time for more babies to arrive!! Yay 

I ordered a thermometer from amazon and it turned up today. Can I just start using it on anyday? I'm CD6 today.


----------



## Abbi808

*Amelia* - you should start at cd1 but because you are at the beginning of your cycle it shouldn't be a problem. The readings during af are normally all over the place anyway! Start first thing tomorrow morning though and don't forget to keep it right by the bed. Just grab it, put it in and test! The less movement before measuring the better :D

Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks Abbi! Sounds easy enough


----------



## Samie18

The midwife sounds a nightmare! You may as well do your own birth plan then just ask on the bits your not sure of..... any questions just ask!

I'm excited to see the next bumps to come along!

Sophia was weighed today and is now 7lb 5oz so gained a bit. The breast feeding has all but failed she just has none of it so I'm expressing and formula feeding but never mind! 

X


----------



## betty14

Gl with the temping Amelia! 

Samie I always say as long as they get what they need it doesn't matter where it comes from! Your clearly doing a fab job that's a good weight :) 

How you finding mummy hood? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah I'm not putting pressure on myself into doing the bf I've seen too many women on the verge of depression because they can't breast feed.....but I'm amazed how guilty I feel, never thought I would coz that's not me!

Motherhood is sooooo much different and harder to what I thought. My whole life is running on a 4 hr clock lol wake for feed, change her she kicks off big style coz she hates being naked lol feed her settle her then 2-3 hrs later we start again! Don't feel like I can get anything done as were both exhausted and managing on about 4-5hrs sleep but then I look at her beautiful face and have lovely snuggles and I really don't care how tired i am and how messy the place is! But I am learning I really need to nap more when she does!

I have no idea how people have more than one child because I can't get out of bed in the morning Nevermind arranging getting another to school lol


----------



## betty14

Aww well 4-5 hrs is good going in the early days eh? 

I def think that not being able to bf was what caused my Sis to get pnd... Her mother-in-law put so much pressure on... But she just couldn't not for the want of trying but it just didn't work out.....

I have been saying I dont know how ppl do 1st tri with a lo already.... :shrug: must be a way tho as so many have more than one :haha:

X x x


----------



## pink23

I haven't a clue how I will cope with the extra wake up calls lol x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Is it all worth it tho Samie? I must say my FB seems to be full of people whinging and moaning how hard it all is all the time! (not people from this forum tho, I mean my other friends on there). One of my old colleagues has every single status update moaning about motherhood and complaining about how she can't do anything and how difficult her son is, but then she just went and had another baby the other day!! 
Maybe people just use it to let off steam and I'll probably be the same if it happens to me! Lol x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah definitely worth it just a major culture shock. For the past 12 years me and Chris have done what we want when we want and now we can't. Just going shopping is a full on mission its just a big change and were adapting to it but I wouldn't change it. But must admit I'm wishing she was overdue so I could have gone to watch the new twilight lol guess I'll be waiting for the dvd!!


----------



## AmeliaLily

I guess it must be a massive culture shock! I'm sure in time you'll get used to it and won't be able to remember what it was like before!! X


----------



## betty14

Amelia I know what ya mean about ppl moaning..... I have one on my fb who is always saying she has 2 too many (she has 3) and it makes me so mad when ppl have trouble conceiving one that they desperately want and these ppl have 'oopsie' babies then moan about them!! 

Parenthood is hard work but surely the good stuff far outweighs the bad.... Like all the firsts..... Smile, laugh, teeth, Xmas, day at nursery, day at school to name a few! I think everyone is entitled to moan as it's the hardest job in the world but you do see ppl who never paraise only moan!!

Ooh sorry that turned into a rant :haha: 

I keep waking up at silly o'clock!! But then im never outta bed past 9 these days so its understandable I guess lol! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks *Samie* - I will do :D Glad you are enjoying it, I was just thinking about all the changes the other day. Like having to wait for the lift in shopping centres or trying to push the pram through a door whilst keeping the door open! ha! I am sure it is worth it though. I am nervously excited!

*Betty* - I was the same in my first trimester, I used to wake up at around 6am and would never be able to get back to sleep. Very odd! 

xx


----------



## pink23

I feel si horrible today not sure if it's ms or a sickness bug as its goin ground and caleb was bad yesterday. Other than ms I'm ok. Had a check up at Antinatal for bp and sickness back in 2 weeks for scan and everything else. 
I must admit I'm looking forward to what caleb thinks of a new baby xx


----------



## hay246

its mad how things change, i wake up to go to toilet or whatever, and i am just instantly awake whereas before i was like struggling to keep my eyes open lol! 

x


----------



## Kcsbaby

you may remember my post a couple of weeks back, i had lletz in september and came off cerazette two days prior. had bleeding for three weeks and decided i would go to dr if i had no bleeding up until a month after the long bleed. needless to say, i had no worries as i started again on the 18th! i was so relieved to see it there my hubby and i nearly cried. so my body is back to normal and i must be ovulating. here goes our first month trying for no2. 
just a quick question, do i count my cycle days as day 1 (1st day of bleeding) etc etc....? 
glad to hear you are all doing well xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Great news KC! - Good luck with your first month! CD1 is the first day of AF yes! So if you have been bleeding for 3 days you are on CD3 - hope that makes sense! 

xx


----------



## pink23

HI girls hope your ok. I spent friday in hospital for rehydration as I think i picked up a sickness bug and couldnt keep anything down. My main concern was I got keytones and i want sure how dangerous they can be when pregnant. I wish I hadnt of gone because i felt like i shouldnt of been there from the way i was looked after. I got to eau at 11 and didnt get bed til 3 . It would of just been nice to have been told You'd be better off at home. I dont like wasting peoples time but It was the doctor that sent me in.
Im going to speak to my midwife tomorrow to see if it happens agian if I can just ring up maternity traige and speak to them . I hate being made to feel bad.
Im having a down day I think as my ms has settled ( good thing) and chest isnt so sore. Will be glad to have scan on 2nd just for extra reassurance. xx
Ive been sewing this weekend and made 2 baby rompers, Even though im on team yellow I wanted to do a pink one and even if I have a boy I can maybe pass it on later. The red one is uni-sex and just needs a star on the front. Just need some poppers to finish them off. Hope everyones well xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0395.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0396.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## betty14

Of that's fab so glad it's all looking ok on the cycle front!

Pink sorry to hear you been in hospital, you shouldn't feel guilty for going in if you needed to be there then it's their job to look after you!! 

Hope your feeling better now :hugs:

Xx. X


----------



## annanouska

glad your on the up tho pink and the rompers are sooo sweet. im avoiding any things for bean until january though i really wanted to go into mamas and papas today as they had a sale!!! 

i did put a post on the other night but it vanished i think maybe my laptop died before i put send! 

got my first scan on december 12th-MW thinks I will be 11 +4 I think 10 +4 so i suggested waiting but she wnats me to go then :wacko: 

im really worried- 1. if bean is ok. 2. if it will work due to my size and 'apron' :blush: 

guess time will tell. 

how is everyone doind? every ok wiht the MW betty and any updated on the bump brigade:happydance: 

love to lolly if your lurking x


----------



## betty14

Hey Anna, mw was interesting lol! She weighed and measured me then tilled in scan form and said to me to come back Monday (tomorrow) for my bloods and she is coming out 28th to do my booking in app.....

I think it's all arse about face if you ask me :shrug: I think the mws here are soooooo busy that when she called and I told her I was 9 weeks she wanted the scan ball rolling so it all happened in this way..... Dunno might be wrong but either way at least scan is getting booked and my care has begun! 

Still exhausted and sick but it's all good not got any worse so I am doing well! 


Lolly hope your doing ok Hun :hugs:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

think its different everywhere. mine is certainly very busy! i have had all my bloods and things done now scan booked and just told i need to ring and book my next one for when im 16 wks so do it after scan! she said they never come to house now either!!! 

ive got such sensitive nipples and do get on off tired. so far ive evaded MS but i feel really queezy first thing until i eat-im keeping fruit by the bed! Im still up and down- one moment i feel positive all will be ok then im worried it wont be:cry: fingers crossed i suppose!


----------



## annanouska

oh btw... when i had the internal last week i was 6+4 and all i could see was a jelly bean shape (sort of curved) and heart beat flickering away. the tech said all looked ok but some people have said you can see limbs and things by then- thought its a bit early for that? hope the bean is good!!! between DH and I we really need some positive news after past 2 years!


----------



## hay246

Sorry to hear about hosp visit pink! 

Glad all is ok Anna and Betty 

Samie is it true they induce u after 11 days of being overdue and not 14 ?? 

Just about to watch I'm a celeb  love it! 

X


----------



## Samie18

The nice guidelines are between 41 and 42 weeks for first time mums, but the local hospital may have a policy that says term +11, but most are 14 to give the full chance for normal labour. But the guidelines do say mothers choice between 41 - 42 weeks.


----------



## Abbi808

*Pink* - sorry that you have been unwell. I had a sickness bug just before I found out I was pregnant, they are so horrible and really common around this time of year too. A few years ago I woke up with one at 2am on Christmas morning - spent my Christmas day in the loo, didn't have any dinner or anything! My poor bf stayed with me and had a ham pitta bread for his dinner while all his family went out to his favourite restaurant (mine were in the Caribbean) - it was the worst Christmas ever! :( Don't let the hospital make you feel bad though, they did the same to me when I went for a scan after my car crash earlier this year. They can be so insensitive! 

*Anna* - I had a scan at 8 weeks and you could only just about make out tiny little arm/leg buds then so don't worry. Seeing a hb is all that matters and your lo's was there so try not to worry. 

I am so excited about Christmas! I am putting my tree up on Dec 1st! It is going to be so lovely this year :D

xx


----------



## hay246

aww me too abbi, xmas tree and decs going up 1st weekend in dec, aswell as the baby stuff haha exciting :D 

god how annoying was Sinitta last night? could have strangled her lol! :haha:


feeling so worn out today like i cant be bothered to do anything! everything is an effort!

anyway best get back to payroll. else no1 will get paid lol xx


----------



## kix11

Morning Everyone, 

*Anna* don't be worrying I am sure eveything will be fine - how far do you think you are now then? *Betty* it won't be long at all until you get your first scan - does sound a bit of a faff at the mw though! 

*Pink *sorry to hear you were in hospital hope you're ok. 

I am shattered this morning too *Hay *got loads to do and can't find the energy! 

Had a lovely quiet weekend and I know a few of you have seen on facebook but my lovely friends and family put a surprise baby shower on yesterday afternoon for me! It was so lovely I didn't have a clue what was going on. My poor hubby had to get me to my mates house and I kept asking questions about everything and trying to plan the day ha ha! I honestly had no idea! They had got all lovely cakes, scones and nibbles and the baby is spoilt all ready! Ahh was lovely ha ha! I didn't really want a baby shower as felt guilty with all the prezzies but was fab having everyone there all together! My mum couldn't make it because she lives down south so I know she was gutted but she sent me a little hat that she had knitted and a card which made me all teary! 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww kix how lovely, i did my friends surprise shower on sat too! Was lovely! 

Had my bloods taken this morning so just booking in on Monday to go and I will have my notes then hopefully I'll get my scan date soon too!! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

exciting *betty* :) its so nice when u get the date and have it to look forward to! 

*Lolly* if you are about and reading this hope you are good :flower:

*kix* that sounds lovely ! :) 

x


----------



## pink23

im feeling better today.
Going to see midwife if i can at hospital before I go into work. A- because of going into hospital and b- the sickness tabs help but make me so tired and I feel really bad when oh is home because all i do is sleep xx


----------



## annanouska

glad everyone is ok. hope they sort you out soon pink! 

very quiet on here recently!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yeh it is quiet isn't it! I've just been catching up, havn't had time to write lately. Had friends stay for the weekend, we had a fantastic time :) Went out for a meal without the children, we left at 8pm and got back into the house at 10.10pm :haha: It was lovely but really missed Ollie! He was good for my stepdaughter and drank all the expressed milk I left even though he shouldn't have been due a feed, I swear he has a radar that tells him I'm not in the house :haha: He really has fat cheeks now :happydance: I put him on the changing unit earlier for some tummy time and stood in front of him watching, he almost rolled over, can't believe how strong he is. Betty your scan will be really soon, can't wait to see a pic. *Hay*, *Kix* and *Abbi*, babies will be here soon, very exciting :flower: *Pink* glad you're feeling a bit better. *Anna* your scan will be soon too and I'm sure everything will be great. *Samie* have seen your pics on fb she's looking lovely, you enjoying motherhood? *Lolly* thinking of you :hugs: Hope I havn't missed anyone if I have sorry xx
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hay246

nice to hear from you honey, defo gone really quiet! 

aww i know not long for our babies, cant wait, just want him/her here now! :D not sure if its cause i'm so short but when baby moves i feel everything, and sometimes it hurts! love feeling the movements though, its so strong makes me giggle :haha: having groin pain now, thats no fun! and back, rib and side pain but not long now :happydance:

aww he has such chubby cheeks i love them when they look like that he is so adorable u just want to munch him!! 

x


----------



## Samie18

Were getting on alright over here learning day by day and things are getting easier. I gave up expressing because Sophia was getting diarrhoea every night with green bits in it which worried me so spoke to the health visitor who said the green bits were because she was windy as the expressing was only getting fore milk which causes the wind, but I was expressing until no more was coming out so had some kind of imbalance with the milk. I feel bad because thought I was doing her good giving breast milk but I was making her ill!! I feel sad stopping but don't want to make her ill. But OMG my boobs hurtttttt!

We have also got our first docs trip today because she has bad nappy rash that won't clear with treatment, guessing its from the diarrhoea and secondly she had little bits of skin down the side of her thumb nail which she has caught and chewed and now its infected looks really sore :nope:

Anyway hope everyone else is ok
X


----------



## betty14

I agree gone so quiet! 

Nice to hear from you honey, ollie is yummy! Glad he is doing so well :dance:

Hay can't believe your ticker says 37 days!!! Madness! Won't be long till he/she is here! 

Aww Samie don't worry about not continuing bf, it's clear from the pics she is thriving and she is beautiful! 

The ma who took my bloods yesterday said she was sorry but my vein had blown after shutting down and she said to put pressure on..... And OMG my arm is so sore today and is slowly turning black! She kept apologising and I thought ah it s cool but today wow I'm gonna have a fab bruise!! I have deep veins anyway but bless her she was so good to me not complaining about her as it wasn't her fault at all! 

Anna your scan will be about a week behind mine super exciting times! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

ollie is sooooo cute with his cheeks and his expression is cute. little sophia is a doll on FB too! 

betty-my vein blew too ive got a huge bruise lol. have you thought of any names? i know its sooo early but we are starting a list as itl take that time to decide. 

sammie-done feel bad bout the BF-you tried and thats all that matters. im still a bit on the fence with it. 

wanted to put a post on re my FB status as hard to explain on there! got a couple of stitches today following a tumble! 

was going upstairs with some plates for hte loft nd somehow tripped and fell,ive bashed my left arm on the doorframe my knee on the step then crashed into the plates and floor impaling my arm on a broken plate!! its not that bad my door fram crash is far more painful and i now have an egg on it which im sure will bruise so combined witht he blood test one il look like a right state! 

i think ive fallen mainly on my side and nudged my tummy but to be fair i think it was the fat i hit! i asked the walk in people as i was hysterical about beanie and they just said should be fine watch for pain or bleeding. 

im still worried but i figured ive no pain on my side or stomach so arms and knee must have taken most and bean is small and has a few stone of far surrounding it too!!!!! 

is anyone else really excited about father christmas when they have their LOs (for some its even this yr) or is that just me!!!!!! cant wait to have the stocking and all xxxx 

oh...DH still has his sex ban in place!!!! and has now told me i shouldnt carry anything up the stairs or have a shower when in on my own incase i slip-ok i know im clumsy but so far im banned from everything!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samie18

Gosh sounds like a mighty fall, least your ok and the baby have plenty of protection for bumps.. try not to worry! How many weeks are you now?

I think the feeding issue is sooooo difficult. I have always always said i'll never breast feed it's not for me but soon as she was born i felt i had to try... and we did but she just wouldn't go on so hey ho she had expressed for 2 weeks, better than nothing and now shes on formula she has sooo much less wind and normal poos too now. least i know it was the breast milk that was causing the bottom problems, just hoping the nappy rash clears up now she isn't having breast milk poos and the Dr prescribed some stuff for her bum because it looks soooo sore, poor bubba!

But whatever you decide the baby will grow and as long as they get lots of love and cuddles they dont care where their food comes from =o)


----------



## annanouska

im 8 weeks now sammie so just a rasberry lol 

i feel quite pressured in to BF by both MW and DH but i will have to wait and see as im not sure if i iwll be staying on metformin for my blood sugars and i dont think you can when on that but i will try atleast. personally i like formula as its balanced and you can share the feeds!!!

im getting bored of everyone announcing BFPs at work atm I just wnat to announce mine!! DH is agreeing to fmailly knowing at crimbo (will be about 13 weeks ish) but suggested we wait until 20 wk scan for other people!!!!!!!! not sure if i can wait that long. i know hes being cautious as weve lost so much the past few yrs!


----------



## Samie18

8 weeks you pink and Betty are all quite close then!

You will be pressurised into BF immensly it's bad really but most Trust's get money if their BF rates are high!! Just do whats right for you. Are you on Metformin for Diabetes? If so the Paeds will be hot on the baby having formula after delivery as their blood sugars can drop low.... even though breast milk would be ok just slower acting.

It won't be long until you announce now, it's so exciting =o)

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

*anna* speak to a pharmacist re the meds, I'm taking immunosuppressants and am still bf. The blood sugar thing can be a problem as Oliver went through that for a day or two, had to express then, as I hadn't expressed from birth as he had fed really well took me a few feeds to catch up, he had about 3 full nutriprem feeds (neonatal formula) then 2 mixed feeds with half nutriprem half breastmilk and he threw up all of them :haha: Once I had caught up expressing his blood sugars were fine and he started waking for feeds and went back on the breast and was discharged within a week which as he was 6wks early is not bad. I'd say give it a go if it works for you it's an amazing thing if not then formula feed and be happy that you've made the right decision for you, as happy mummy is important to get a happy baby :D Sophia looks lovely and is obviously thriving samie :flower:


----------



## hay246

i know its gone so fast betty, i think after ur scan it will probably do same for you!! my mum has that same problem with bloods and used to end up with huge bruises or just a black arm! theres only 1 nurse now that can get blood from her lol!

i still have my cough, it died down abit and i just had the urge in my throat if i moved certain way etc, now it seems to have come back.. thats like over 7 weeks! think its ridiculous may go back to drs!! 

samie you tried and it didnt work, thats the main thing :flower:

x


----------



## betty14

Aww sorry to hear your cough came back... Def get back to the docs, you need your rest now more than ever! 

My mum and Sis are both hard to get blood from so guess thats where I get it from! 
Through all the fertility testing I never ended up with a black arm before :haha: do your veins change when your pregnant? 

I can't wait for my scan wanna say hello baby!!! Im excited when the postie comes just in case :haha:

X x x


----------



## hay246

it is so exciting! u may not have that long to wait, i had my scan at just over 11 weeks i think it was :D weeks go by so fast! 4 weeks sunday is Christmas its crazy!!! :o 
makes it feel so real seeing bubs on the scan, my boyfriend still wouldnt believe it and it didnt sink in until scan, he said how can u trust a plastic stick u pee on, i was like hmmm cause thats how u know if you are or not :haha: 
its lovely seeing them so excited though :D feeling so worn out today, would love to be having lazy day in bed! 

xx


----------



## pink23

Yey for 10 weeks Betty hope you get your scan date soon x x


----------



## Abbi808

Hey girlies, sorry I have been MIA, had a busy few days so haven't had chance to come on here! Off to see Breaking Dawn today with my best friend which should be nice and tomorrow is my birthday which I am spending with my bf so looking forward to that too!

Tried to read through everything but you have been so busy!! Hope everyone is well though. *Samie*, sorry about the breastfeeding, you can't say you haven't given it your all though! You should be proud! *Anna*, I had a car crash at 13 weeks and hit the side of my body really hard, all was ok though. They are very well protected in there so try not to worry! Hope you aren't in too much pain!

xx


----------



## hay246

ah happy birthday for tomorrow abbi, memory like sieve so will say it now!! :D

enjoy ur day! my friend was due monday and just been to mw and had sweep, got another next wed and induced next thurs if nothing happened, so its definitely 10/11 days here now :D

exciting! 

x


----------



## pink23

Enjoy the film abbi, watched it last night x
How exciting hay for your friend you'll be soon to xx


----------



## betty14

Happy birthday for tomorrow Abbie! 

In other news...... I got my scan date :happydance: it's 16th dec so I will be 13+2 by my dates!! Was hoping for earlier but it's ok! I requested a mon or Friday so oh could book the day off so that's prob why it's later.....

So excited to say hello to baby!! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

aww yay :happydance: great news!! just over 3 weeks. :D xx


----------



## kix11

Hi Eveyone, 

Sorry I haven't been on much this week it's so busy in work with re-contracting for next year - counting down the days until I finish I am in a daze!

We had our last class at the hospital last night which was a tour of the delivery ward was really good the midwife was lovely and it has made me feel a bit more relaxed about everything. All the rooms are en-suite and private and it is brand new so felt really lovely. They showed us one of the rooms with the birthing pool and I am even more convinced now that I would love a water birth just fingers crossed it is avaiable on the day as although I promised myself not to get my hopes up I am really really wanting one. 

Also had a midwife appt yesterday and all seems good I love hearing baby's heartbeat - she had a student with her and they were proding about for ages at my tummy ha! baby is currently in breech position but they said there is plenty of time for him/her to move. 

Happy birthday for 2moro *Abbie!* :cake:

Would love to hear from some of the ladies who are ttc - maybe we are talking about pregnancy too much??

xxx


----------



## kix11

p.s. Betty brill news on the scan date I loved getting mine so I had something to count down to!! xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooh Betty how incredibly exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Abbie Happy birthday :) xx
Ollie was weighed today and he was 10lb 15oz the little chubber!! :haha:


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi everyone 

sorry i havent been on for so long i do keep coming in and reading up on things just havent had much time to sit down and write :wacko:

So how is everyone?
how r all the newly pregnant ladies? so excited to see the scans *Betty, Anna and pink*

And a big good luck to the pregnant ladies coming to the end of their pregnancies *Hay, abbie and kix*

And how r the little babies doing that are already here *sammie and honey*

Hope the ladies waiting for their af are hanging on in there :thumbup:

Hows *Lolly* doing?

really hope i havent missed anyone 

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Rache, I don't have much time to write either, more importantly how are you doing? xx


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks for the birthday wishes girls - off out with the bf for a meal so really looking forward to getting out of the house. Managed to find one pair of heels that still fit too so I don't feel like I total frump!

*Betty *- so pleased about the scan date! Just in time for a Christmas announcement! 

Got to dash as getting ready! Hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## kix11

Happy Birthday again Abbi have a fab day xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Sophia is doing well thanks Rachael! She was weighed today and is 8lb now and gradually fitting into her baby grows =o) 
They have been a nightmare because newborn ones go up to about 7lb 9oz and the next size go up to 14lb so they drown her, i often find both legs in one hole lol

Hows Lily?
x


----------



## annanouska

rach-i cant beleive its been so long since you had her!!! just saw your ticker... 

sammie-the clothing sounds a nightmare-im thinking i wont buy much of anything as DH was 13 lb (eeep) i was 6 lb! 

betty- i feel naughty having my scan before you :cry: but im on the monday and you are on the friday!!! i asked for mine later as MW thinks il be 11+4 but i only say 10+4 but it was sort of get what your given! 

its still not real to me yet. i feel a fraud and am worried somehting is wrong as ive no MS just really tired and very sore boobies!


----------



## hay246

aww anna :hug: be glad u havent got ms, not everyone gets it, everyone is so different. u honestly dont want it lol!

aww samie bless i bet its annoying being inbetween, but she'll grow into them soon hehe :D 

rachael nice to hear from u, glad ur both doing well. and thanks, all very exciting now with 5 weeks left..

hope everyone is ok. 

lolly :flower: just quick hello if ur reading and to say thinkin of u :)

x


----------



## betty14

Honey that weight is fab! Well done you and ollie!! Very excited by my scan date! :dance:

Rach good to see you posting, hope lily is ok :hugs: 

Abbie I can't wait to announce, it's getting hard to hide it now so will be relieved when I have the scan and I can shout it from the rooftops!!! 

Samie that's fab she is gaining well and so cute about the inbetweeney bit on the clothes! :flower:

Anna it's normal for them to scan anywhere between 11+4 and 14+4 so don't feel naughty my hospital was fully booked till 15th dec anyway and I requested a Friday so oh can come home for it! don't worry that anything is wrong because you have already had a scan and seen your bean is ok! I will have waited 13+2 days to see mine and know it's ok!!!!! I agree with hay be glad you haven't got ms I haven't eaten a proper meal in 
weeks! Will all be worth it in the end!! 

I went to see the phlebotomist at the docs about my arm yest and she was disgusted by how my blood was taken and told me I have a massive heamatoma under the skin, she also told me that it was inevitable the vein would collapse as she basically had the needle through my vein and half the blood was going into my arm the other half in the vile! She also said I will 99% need it repeated because she didn't get enough blood :cry: I won't be having it done there again I'll go to my docs!!! 

Lolly if your about and reading hope your ok, bit worried as I emailed you :(

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks again girls. Had such a lovely night with the boyf. Relaxing day today. I feel like now my birthday is out the way it is really time for lo to be here. It is just so exciting!

*Betty *- that is disgusting about your arm. I can't believe it! I am really squeamish so I think I would have probably passed out. Have you made a complaint?

*Anna* - please don't worry about the morning sickness. I hardly got it at all. I would occasionally feel a little sicky after dinner but other than that I was just tired and my boobs were sore. Everyone is different, it doesn't mean that anything is wrong! :D

*Lolly* - hope you are well. Would be great to hear from you! 

xx


----------



## betty14

Luckily I'm not squeamish about it, and it wasn't bad while it was happening didnt hurt while she was doing it.... Just after lol! 

I have been told that I'm not to have blood drawn from that arm for anlong time so it can heal properly! I always offer my left arm because I have a massive scar on my right which is tender so don't like the torniqe on it! But got no choice now!! 


I will say what happened to my mw and see what she has to say! 

So exciting for your baby to arrive! We should have a few arrivals all around the time!! :happydance:

X x x


----------



## hay246

ah betty thats terrible about ur arm!!

aw i know should all be around the same time , exciting :happydance:

my friend has been in since half 4 this morning, contractions 4 mins apart, but its very slow. 

x


----------



## betty14

Thanks hay, will be ok! 

How exciting for your friend! Does she know what she is having? 

X x x


----------



## hay246

nope she didnt find out either, are you going to find out??

xxx


----------



## Samie18

i did think the whole vein collapsing thing sounded suspicious lol just a bad technique id guess.

For those not on Facebook Chris finally got round to taking a pic.

If i do say so myself .... she's just amazing
 



Attached Files:







smily Sophia.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hay246

aww samie what a gorgeous picture! and so you should be very proud!! :D

ahhh makes me even more excited to meet my little one. so excited for my friend too! 

roll on 5 weeks, or hopefully before lol xx


----------



## betty14

Yeah hay I think we will, only because we are in a fairly tight budget so wanna make all cot sheets, blankets, etc so will be fab to do it in pink or blue! Especially as there are so few neutral options! 

Samie she is beautiful! And what a lovely picture :cloud9:

X x x


----------



## kix11

Gorgeous pic Samie! 

Abbie glad you had a lovely birthday - can't believe you only have 27 days to go!! And only 34 for you Hay!! It is all flying by so fast I can't wait to finish for xmas and maternity!! 

I am going to Glasgow with my dad on Sunday and Monday - really looking forward to it! My dad is from Glasgow and it is where me and my brother were born - we have decided to go and see all the places he used to go to when he was growing up and go out for a nice meal and visit my nan and pa's grave. Don't think I have ever been anywhere just me and my dad on our own will be lovely. 

Anyone got any plans for the weekend?xxxx


----------



## hay246

we are doing up our holiday cottage, so getting bits for that tomorrow, and getting an underarm wax :haha: mine are driving me mad, they grow back in a day!! lol!

sounds like you got a great weekend planned kix!!:) enjoy!

betty my mum is loving knitting for ours :) so cute!

xx


----------



## annanouska

i hope my mil will do some knitting- im soooo slow!. my mum taught me to sew when i was little and i want to make some things ive got a book with patterns so i will try in the new yr. bit nervous doing it on my own with nobody to ask for help but im sure il be ok!!!! 

bety- did you get you flu jab? when i went ofr mine they said i cant have it until after 12 weeks as its a different vaccine to normal- i was really miffed as id booked time off work! got it on the 23rd now. my blood tests were 11 days ago now, i still have a 4 inch by 2 inch bruise (no joke!) i never normally bruise ever in fact but my MW said the same about the vein :wacko: strange! 

cant believe all these bumps are looming before we know it pink will be setting the next group off!! 

we will be finding out the gender-mainly for name selection....my DH has some weird ones i need to weed out!!!!


----------



## betty14

Kix that sounds amazing, have a lovely time :hugs:

Hay where abouts is the cottage? have fun decorating! 

My mum is going to knit some bits for us, I can knit but prefer sewing! Would love to learn how to crochet! 

Any news on your friends baby? 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Anna yes I had my flu jab, I was asked the same q's as everyone else and she said it's fine any time! So dunno what your surgery are on about! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Lol anna it's a nightmare when u have totally diff taste in names isn't it!

Betty our holiday cottage is jus down the road from wher we live, by the beach in north wales :) it will be wher we move into when baby bit older, stil at my fellas mums at mo, as we wanted other commitments paid for 1st, and our holiday let earns us a decent amount and wanted to get another season in to pay for the things we want doing to it before we move in :) didn't get all stuff needed today as my car burst an oil cooler pipe so had to be towed back!

I wld like to be able to knit. My nan makes her own cardis. It wld save me a fortune I love cardis lol. 

My friend had her baby at 4.30 this morning, 8lb 14! Little bruiser! He's adorable though and has made me even more excited to meet ours!!

Chillin now waitin for xfactor - 2 songs tonight, I watch it cause thers not mcuh else on but don't feel like I used 2, I used 2 hav to watch it and couldn't miss it, it has gone a bit poo now I think! Love I'm a celeb tho, ant n dec have me in stitches!

Xx



betty14 said:


> Kix that sounds amazing, have a lovely time :hugs:
> 
> Hay where abouts is the cottage? have fun decorating!
> 
> My mum is going to knit some bits for us, I can knit but prefer sewing! Would love to learn how to crochet!
> 
> Any news on your friends baby?
> 
> X x x


----------



## betty14

Aww sounds lovely, fab that you can stay with your oh mum and get sorted! 

Congrats to your friend, that's a very good size! Have you met him yet?

Sorry to hear about your car they are so nessacary but SO so expensive!!! 

I agree about xfactor i do enjoy it but wouldn't worry missing it, it bugs me that it becomes a popularity contest and not about the talent...... 
I love love love I'm a celeb ant and dec are so fab and hilarious!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I'm loving I'm a celeb too its fab although keeps me up way past my bedtime now i've got Sophia =o)

Has anyone heard from Lolly?? Hope she's alright.... =o(

x


----------



## betty14

Samie I have to record it as most nights I dont make it past half 8!! 

I have emailed lolly but not got a reply..... Hope she is ok! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah i hope shes ok too, must be hard with the babies and new bumps now...
I just checked my Facebook again and she is still there but hasn't done anything since Nov 15th so maybe she's just busy.

I would record it be we cancelled Sky in the summer so cant anymore so just have about 4 hours sleep lol


----------



## betty14

Yeah your right must be hard, just hope she knows we are all still here for her regardless of it all! 

We only have a really basic sky package, we live in a dip with train lines above the house line (if that makes any sense at all!) and we dont get good tv signal at all so have no choice but to have sky! Best thing we ever did tho tbh! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Thankfully I don't think it's going to be expensive but it would happen near Xmas lol! Always the way! 

Yeah me too been thinking about her when come on each time! :flower:

Betty not met him yet she was only coming home today so will go round when she's up for visitors. Bless him his 1st night he only woke her at 2 and 4 for feed then up at 8!

Tonights trial on I'm a celeb be good, glad it's two people I'm not fussed about leavin though as it's one that depends on then winning!

Xx


----------



## annanouska

congrats to your friend, whats his name? 

Lolly-hope your ok and that this break is doing you good as intended.x 

Betty- cant believe your almost at 12 weeks! 

im doing ok, going through another nervy stage but i know it will come and go-im trying to avoid reading too many things as i then get convinced i will get that!! 

im going to try and eat really healthy as my eating pattern and meals are really weird and im starting to feel fat(ter) than usual too!


----------



## hay246

he hasnt got a name yet :)

yeah its best not to read things if you're worrying as it can just make things worse!!

god its chilly today, walked to work.. not on my to do list to do again :haha: wind was against me, and i get little belly pains!

xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - that is fab for your friend, hope mine is as good as that. I was a nightmare baby according to my Mum so hopefully he doesn't take after me ;)

My cousin's gf just gave birth to their twins two months early due to pre-eclamspia, they are in neonatal doing well though! :D My bump buddy on my babybump app just had her baby a month early too so it's a good job I still have you girlies to moan to! ;)

I am getting seriously impatient now - I want him here!!!! 

xx


----------



## annanouska

abbie i really hope he's not a christmas day baby!! my friend at work had hers a month early too. 

hope everyone is ok today-im off work poorly with this cold, wouldnt bother me but temperature was really high and couldnt stop shaking! lots better now-thanks to hot sugar free vimto and decaf tea! the duvet probably helped too!!!! 

betty- or any other cat owners- have our cats been weird since you got a bfp. my boy cat is mostly normal (which is abnormal hes ridiculously clingy!) but my girl cay who is normally quite moody unless on her terms has been very chatty with me and keeps curling up on me to have a knead....very unlike her!


----------



## hay246

abbi i know the feeling, i just want him/her here NOW espec after my friend has now had hers! aaaahhhh gettin so impatient, and my belly is super itchy now driving me mad, has yours been itchy at all abbi??

wel she said last night wasnt as good as 1st night, he woke at 2 3 4 and 5 lol!

xx


----------



## Samie18

Anna my cat got super clingy when I was pregnant. He is totally Chris' cat but wouldn't leave me alone when pregnant. Since I've had her he avoided me for 2 1/2 weeks but now slowly forgiving me! He's really good with Sophia to, he doesn't get too close to her but he watches over her if were out of the room and keeps going back and forth to us almost checking we haven't left her lol


----------



## Abbi808

*Anna* - me too! I am having my parents over for Xmas day so I would really like to not be in hospital! ha!

*Hay* - yes, I am always itching. I think it is from the skin stretching. My stomach feels so tight! I really do hope that we aren't waiting much longer! I would love to have him early in December!

xx


----------



## annanouska

hope hospital bags are all backed and ready to go then


----------



## Abbi808

Oh yes! They have been ready for weeks! ;) xx


----------



## hay246

yep anna they sure are, wel not totally need to finish it off this weekend :D starting off putting stuff up and organising it all too cant wait :happydance: and xmas decs going up! 
i would really like baby to arrive before 40 weeks but after 8th dec when im 37 weeks lol!! i am getting so impatient now!! got midwife wednesday, interesting to see how baby is positioned now. i know he/she is loving being up in my ribs and pushing their body parts out allll the time, i dont think could grow any more i swear they have no room already i feel sooo squashed!!


xx


----------



## Abbi808

I know how you feel *Hay * - any time after Thursday is fine by me as I will be 37 weeks then. Seeing my mw on thurs so we can compare notes!! ha! Putting my tree up this weekend & hopefully will have the nursery sorted. My bf will be in big trouble if not! ;) 

xx


----------



## betty14

Anna my cats are all so different in purrsonalities, but the one who is most stand offish usually, keeps looking at me all doe eyed and rubs against me! 

And as some of you would have seen the vid on fb, she never ever makes puddings on me ever but got up and was making puddings where baby is! 

Had mw today got all my notes now :) just the scan to wait for and it will all be so real! X x x


----------



## hay246

ah thats good betty, love how u said PURRsonalities :haha:
definitely abbi have to compare notes, lol. will update u tomorrow! 
not good news about my car, cant get part, cud be waiting 3weeks or 3 months but landrover part is same so got to pay landrover prices.. £330 parts and labour and an oil change. sooo depressing before xmas :(

xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi everyone

I still read these boards most days and am still around. Seems like I'm (one of the) only ones without a baby or pg atm! I hope it happens for me soon. 
Hope you're all well. X


----------



## hay246

aww amelia, we have all been there and felt like that one, but it will happen, it just takes time :flower:
and we are all routing for the :bfp:'s 

:dust: :dust:

xx


----------



## kix11

Hay sorry to hear about your car that's rubbish news right before christmas and baby! Hope you get it sorted and you're not waiting 3 months that's ridiculous! 

Had a lovely weekend in Glasgow with my dad - shattered in work today can't wait for the weekend. My hubby is working away this week can't wait for him to come home. 

Exciting to have your bags all packed Abbie and Hay - think I am going to get mine sorted in the next few weeks. 

I will post some pics of baby's room at some point this week as all done now I keep going in there and just thinking! 

One of my best mates is due her little girl tomorrow but she hasn't had any signs at all yet I know she is feeling really impatient now to meet her! 

My cat hasn't really changed her behaviour since I have been pregnant - she still much prefers curling up to my husband than me ha! xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi girls, Ollie is in hospital with bronchilitis, chest infection and had a partially collapsed lung. He stopped breathing 8 times yesterday and we really thought we were going to lose him :cry: They were going to put him to sleep, put him on a ventilator and transfer him to a bigger hospital but luckily he stopped doing the stopping breathing and is stable on just oxygen prongs. They are trying him with a little expressed breast milk today to see how he copes with that xx


----------



## hay246

aww no Honey i am so sorry to hear that, how awful, cant imagine how you are feeling!!
:hugs: :hug: 
really hope he gets better soon!!
xx


----------



## betty14

Hay I always write it like that, crazy cat lady :haha:

That's rubbish about the car, always so blooming bad timing eh! 

Kix glad you had a lovely time! Can't wait to see pics of baby's room! 

Amelia good to know your lurking :winkwink: I'm sure your bfp won't be far away! 

Honey I am so very sorry to hear that, I hope he is on the mend and home very soon, bless his little heart :hugs:

X x x


----------



## kix11

Thanks Betty will post some this week! 

Honey I am really upset reading about Ollie can't imagine what you are going through - have they given any cause for what's happened? You must be worried sick keep us updated on how he is xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi girls, thanks for your kind words, Colin is at the hospital right now, I did last night till nearly midnight and early this morning after school run, then Col went in and we will swap at tea time!! He has taken 20ml of milk at 12 and is having another one at 3pm so hope he tolerates those well, they have to be careful how much they give him, as he is working so hard to breath sometimes breaking down the milk in their tummy is too much work for them. They just said after his 10pm antibiotic dose they may take his canular out and let him have it orally which would be better. He's a tough cookie and hope he continues to improve at this rate. What a week, it's Brandon's birthday tomorrow, Sofia's birthday and party which I don't know if we will have to cancel on saturday and her orchestra concert friday, good timing Ollie :haha:
xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Aw *Honey* - that is terrible. It must have been so scary for you! Really hope he gets better soon!

*Amelia* - stay positive! Your bfp might be just around the corner! :D

Feel really disgusting today - all I have done is sleep, eat & watch tv. I am just running a bath too so even more relaxation! I planned on going into town but the weather is so awful & I really didn't have the energy! :(

Hurry up baby! 

xx


----------



## Samie18

Oh honey that's horrible I hope he improves quickly for you. I'm paranoid of Sophia getting ill every little thing she's does different I think something is wrong I've even bought a better thermometer and some calpol even though she can't have that for ages lol. It's hard not to worry and all Chris' family have been ill yet they insist on holding her I hate it!

Amelia it will happen keep positive =o)

Not long now til your bumps girlies I'm excited!!


----------



## Sinn

Amelia, you're not the only one still waiting for their bfp :( 

Fingers crossed we'll get one soon x


----------



## annanouska

amaelia and sinn i know just how you feel but stick with it. any help we can give we will. 

betty the video on fb was soooo cute, 

bump brigade im officially on baby watch. 

samie-hope sophia keeps well its hard when people are ill this time of year. 

honey-really routing for ollie. but he looks a real tough cookie and look how well hes done so far. hes grown a lot these few weeks which will help him be strong and hes on your milk so hes got the best chance going. will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## hay246

back from midwife, said my blood pressure abit on the low side, but then didnt really say any more about it. 
baby still ceph 4/5 so stil only just heading down same as few weeks back. she is going to arrange birth plan appointment and go back 14th December. i thought they saw you every week from 36 weeks.

just made myself laugh, must have baby brain, writing my anniversary card for my boyfriend been together 7 years tomorrow, and on envelope wrote my own name :rofl: :haha: what a muppet!! 
hope everyone ok
xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - no its every two weeks until 40 weeks! I wouldn't worry about bp if she didn't say anything more about it! I have my app tomorrow - wondering where my lo is too. I have been on my ball for hours this week so I'm hoping he has moved down a bit! 

That is so funny about the card! Proper baby brain ;) Congrats on the anniversary! 

Xx


----------



## Abbi808

Full term today!!! YAY!!

Happy 1st December everyone! :D xxxx


----------



## hay246

:happydance: wooo one week for me. cant wait! then baby can come whenever :haha: 

can't believe it's 1st Dec already!! 

xx


----------



## betty14

Yay for full term!!! 

Happy 1st December girls! 

Countdown to the scan has begun :)

Xxx


----------



## kix11

Full term Abbi can't believe it!! Ahh look at your ticker! Yay! And next week for you Hay! 

Betty bet you can't wait for scan not long left to wait! 

Honey how is Ollie doing today?

My friend was due yesterday but no signs at all so think she is getting a bit impatient! 

xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks girlies! Our babies will be here soon! Exciting for your scan *Betty*! I bet you can't wait! :D

Went to see the midwife today - baby is still 3/5 engaged but I got a bit worried when I was in there. I had a different midwife as mine was away and she listened to the baby's heart beat which sounded very slow. She then said 'oh it's ok, the heart rate has picked up now - baby doesn't like you lying on your back'. I asked if everything was ok and she said it was and that it was because I was lying down the heartbeat was slow. I can't help but be worried though, I didn't hear it pick up and I can't see how lying on my back for ten seconds would cause it to drop - it doesn't normally. Do you think I should be worried? Surely she wouldn't say everything was ok if it wasn't? 

xx


----------



## betty14

Aww Abbie, try not to worry but if you are maybe call delivery and get yourself monitored for a bit! I'm sure it's all fine and maybe she wasn't listening properly? 

I am so very excited fir the scan! Can't wait to see baby bouncing around! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Betty will all seem more real after scan, so exciting :)

Baby's movements are so strong still and hurt and make me jump!!

that is strange Abbi, and id have thought laying on ur back wouldnt make a difference really, unless baby position was harder to get so seemed slower? if ur worried id call. think they make it worse alot of the time by saying things and then fobbing them off! 

i have my birth plan tomorrow at 11!

xx


----------



## Abbi808

Well I could hear it. I noticed straight away that the heartbeat was slow and she seemed to think it picked up but I didn't hear it pick up! I don't think she would say that all was ok if it wasn't though and he is fairly active today? I have a doppler which I just used and the hb sounds normal. Does anyone know if there is anything in there that sounds like lo's hb other than his hb? (If that makes sense) I am just worried that I feel better after using the doppler but I am actually hearing something else? Sorry if I sound insane girls!!

*Betty* - have you looked at the nub theory? xx


----------



## Samie18

Did she say how slow?
110 can sound loads slower if your use to hearing it at 150 yet the 110 is still normal. Lying on your back can affect the heart rate if there is some cord compression but should go back to normal when you change position.
The only other thing that can sound like a heartbeat is A. your heart beat which will be slower or B. the placental flow, but this will be the same rate as babys heartbeat but it will sound more whooshy.
If baby is moving and when you listen in it is steady between 110-160 bpm with an increase of beats with movements then it sounds ok... but if your worried arrange another midwife apt or call delivery.

x


----------



## Abbi808

Wow - thanks Samie! That made me feel tons better. Baby has been moving fine today - I did some kick counts which were normal & with my own doppler I counted 150bmp which must have been the hb as mine is much slower. She didn't say anything to me - she put it on and she could tell by my face that I knew it sounded slow. Then after a few more seconds she said 'oh it's ok, it has picked up now' - didn't sound like it had but I guess she wouldn't have said it for no reason. Plus, you are probably right, I am used to hearing it at 150 so if we caught it when there was a bit of a dip due to my position etc then it would seem really slow to me. 

I will keep my eye on the movements this evening & get my bf to count the hb when he gets in just to make sure! Being pregnant is so scary!! xx


----------



## betty14

Abbie hope samie has put your mind at rest somewhat, it is so scary eh! 

I have heard of the nub theory but no idea how it works? 

I went to get some maternity bras today and I have had to go up a cup size already!!!!

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Pregnancy is scary but as long as your aware of what's normal for your baby and if anything is different you get checked out.


----------



## annanouska

awww abbie, like everyone said if you are worried give them a call u may get a few hours of relaxation connected to machines but it will put your mind at rest if you are in a tizz. as samie said if movements are good it sounds good. 

soooooooo agree with this being a scary time, im trying so hard and i feel like such a moo coming on here moaning all the time but im so worried about everything!!! i just want a happy healthy bean and something positive to look forward to! 

my scan is in 11 days!! wish it was nearer to christmas as i will only be nearly 11 weeks on scan date but got what was given. 

betty/pink-when are you announcing? we were thinking of family (seriously not even parents know!) on christmas day (all being well on 12th) and friends and colleague etc after the 20 week scan. im uber chubby so i will not have a bump by then!


----------



## betty14

Anna my mw told me the nt scan has to be done from 11+4-13+4 are they aware you will only be 10+?? 

All my very close friends and our parents & siblings already know, will tell all the rest of our families after the scan then make the announcement on fb once all family knows! Can't wait it's getting hard to hide it already so will be relieved when we can shout about it!!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

My incredibly gorgeous and strong boy is home :) Thanks for the support girls :)
xx
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## betty14

Yay :happydance::happydance::dance::happydance::happydance::dance:

Honey that's fab news, so glad he is on the mend :)

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks everyone. I checked the hb again a couple of times last night and it was in the normal range. He has been active today too so I think it was a false alarm and me being a bit of a crazy worrier! 

*Anna* - how exciting that your scan is that close! :D I know it is so scary, when I was at your stage I kept thinking 'once I get to the second tri it will be ok' & then at 13 weeks I was thinking 'as soon as I get to viability stage (24 weeks) it will be ok' and then it was 'as soon as he is here I will be ok' but now I am thinking that even when he is here, I STILL won't be ok!!!! I think from the moment you get pregnant you have to just accept that some part of you is always going to worry FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE!!!! haha!!

*Honey* - so pleased he is out of hospital and doing well. What a little fighter! ;)

*Betty* - well I don't know how accurate it is but apparently you can tell from the way the baby's bits are angled as to whether they are a boy or a girl. I couldn't do it with mine as the 'nub' wasn't visible on my picture so I don't know if it works. I saw a lot about it on here when I was in the first tri though - girls go crazy analysing it! haha! Maybe *Samie* will know if there is any accuracy in it?

I am in a great mood as the decorator is finishing the nursery today and my bf is putting all the furniture up tonight and tomorrow. He promised me it would be done by the first weekend in December & it looks as though he has come through for me! Very pleased lady! Little boy has hiccups as I write this too so that is also putting a smile on my face! :D

Hope you ladies are all well xx


----------



## hay246

hi all

honey thats fab news :D

just done my birth plan :) even though she said they have to do it, there is a chance they won't even look at it :shrug: haha, good job mines basically to go with flow else i would be bothered!

abbi exciting about nursery, i cant wait until tomorrow to put things up and play with pram!! :happydance:

betty what date is ur scan again?

anna it definitely is so worrying, but a good saying i heard and one i try and stick by is "worrying is like a rocking horse, it gives u something to do, but doesnt get u anywhere" :haha: but like abbi said i dont think u can help it, and i was worried at start but aslong as everything seems normal etc there is no need to worry! just enjoy it :)
xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Great saying *Hay *- think I should try and follow it a bit more! xx


----------



## betty14

Ooh abbie will see if the nub is visable on my pic then :) 

Hay my scan is 16th dec I'll be 13+2 feels like an eternity of waiting having to wait an extra 9 days from the 12 week Mark! 

Love the saying def one to remember! 

Off to my nieces Xmas fair in a min :) 

X x x


----------



## hay246

cant wait to get all xmassy with decs over the weekend, gotta love december, and an even more special one this year :cloud9: can't wait!! 

aww betty just think of it that that extra week will make such a difference with the size of baby etc, and u should get a great pic and views of baby!! :thumbup:
2 days before on 14th ill be having my 38 mw apptment! crazy!! :D

xx


----------



## betty14

I know, I guess I wouldn't be worried so much about the extra week if I'd had a scan already! Just wanna see baby!!

38 week app that is madness! Has it gone quick? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

If you get a good nub shot then you can make a good guess but girls and boys both look like boys. Its only at about 16 weeks can you be more accurate. But ask we will have fun guessing =o)

We went and got our tree today and put it up, it looks lovely and Fergie is loving fighting with the baubles lol

xx


----------



## betty14

Ooh I'm excited, I'll be sure to post the pics and see if you ladies have any ideas! 

Did any of you have an early incling about the sex? 

Samie is fergie a cat? My guys all love to un-decorate my tree :haha: we have a fibre optic as they like to chew the bulbs and branches! So dont wanna come home to fried puddy cats :haha:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah he's the cat he's already had a good go chewing the branchs so think the light wires are gonna have to go higher.

I realllllyyyyy wanted a girl so convinced myself it was a boy so not to be disapointed but thought it was a girl because i was so sick but there is no science behind that lol


----------



## Abbi808

I was sure it was a girl early on but then close to my scan I started to feel the other way. I didn't say anything to my bf though as I knew how much he wanted a boy and I didn't want to get his hopes up! ;)

Do you have any idea *Betty* - are you feeling one way or the other? Do you have a preference? 

xx


----------



## annanouska

thanks for all the help and support-i alwyas feel like im on here moaning and complaining. 

By LMP i will be 11+4 but i keep telling the MW i track OV and certain am 10+4 (by 12/12) not sure if i get the NT scan or just a basic dating scan?! oh well...maybe i will have to go back in a week or two!:haha: 
:blush:cats and christmas trees.......chaos!everyday we have things missing and them clambering through it- putting it up on the 12th after hospital. 

honey- im so glad hes home. 

really odd q but i didnt get much answer in first tri a few days ago.....did anyone still get random EWCM? i keep getting it tho (sorry for this) bit more like snot!!! i get it every day / every few days once or twice in the day. i figured it was normal but not much on it other than a cream CM


----------



## pink23

Hi girls hope your all ok.
Had my scan today and was put forward 2 days so now due 10th june. Consultant is sure i will have a section but we'll see I still have hope maybe a normal delivery.
Scan went fine and my next one is 25th january for my 20 week detailed one. nt measurement was fine and baby is measuring on the 50% line. All in all they are pleased with my progress so must be doing something right xx


----------



## Samie18

Fab news pink!

I can't remember if I had much discharge in early pregnancy... but discharge is normal if its not blood


----------



## annanouska

wooooooooo pink yey for you- 

Pink-forgot to say i had a dream the other night ( ive had so many weird dreams recently) that you had a girl. we both had girls and i was annoyed at you as you picked the same name as i did hahahahaha. 

just thought id let you know (about the girl not name lol) but since last night i dreamt i was eating snail flavoured ice cream with my sister when an raf fighter jet blew up outside in the field take of it what you will.......... 

seriously these dreams are off the wall!!!!


----------



## Abbi808

*Pink* congrats! Glad everything is going well with you & your lo!

*Anna* I have had that on and off all the way through so don't worry!

Xx


----------



## pink23

Anna that made me chuckle, im bit going to mention my girls name just incase we have the same lol and it will spook me out . Xx


----------



## hay246

Pink glad everything going well :) 

Betty its gone crazy quick it only feels like a few weeks ago I found out!! 
Only 12 working days left now so can't wait to finish!!

I haven't had any inclin to be honest, everyone says boy, so kinda just expecting boy bow but a girl would be nice surprise lol! Woo day has come to sort all stuff out exciting!

Anna I also get discharge on and off whole way thru!

Goin for meal tonight for anniversary and then I'm a celeb final, gutted it's over, really want Mark to win!!


----------



## betty14

Thanks girls,
Abbie, I'm not sure if I have an incling or not, tbh I'll be over the moon either way but would like a girl :) 

Anna, what did they tell you gestation wise at the scan you've already had? Does that not give you a good idea of how accurate your dates are?

Pink glad your scan went well :hugs: how are you feelin now? 

Samie, mine do that, the nonchalantly walk past, flick a bauble off and then tear around with it :haha:

Hay 12 days left if work you must be so excited! Will your work do anything for your last day? 


sorry if I missed anyone! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

no :cry:!! didnt even give me a date/measurement! think they were busy. ive tried looking on the internet- thinki just get a dating scan here? my form states dating scan- il just turn up i think and see! pictures are £3 each! 

i feel good today ive had more energy to do things which was nic. fingers crossed beanie is good too!


----------



## pink23

Other than a little tired I'm doing ok Betty . Xx
My lo was 2 today where has the time gone scary to think in 6 months ish I will have 2 xx


----------



## betty14

Anna that suprises me, what did they actually do at the scan then? 

Glad you got more energy hope it lasts for you :) I am ok in the mornings but by late afternoon I am so drained! Still sleeping 12 hrs a night! (minus about 4-5 toilet trips!) 

Pink glad your feeling better, a massive happy birthday to your little boy, time sure does go fast! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

hope you had a good day pink-glad he liked all his gifts etc. 

betty- it was really rushed not sure if it was because I was at the EPU or what but she just said yes its in the right place and theres a HB keep up with MW appointments showed me the screen and told me to get dressed! I was in and out in less than 5 mins- the note taking before hand was longer!! 

seen something i really wanted to buy today but i promised not to buy anything until third tri but i may have to get this in jan....little very hungry caterpillar grow. it was in asda £7 for little set and bib etc, i love the v h caterpillar!!! 

hope everyone is ok. im still over the moon for little ollie and honey


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks guys, glad you're all well. We are so so so grateful and happy that Ollie is doing so well, Brandon had to miss celebrating his birthday on wednesday as Ollie was still in hospital so we are taking him to cinema and meal tomorrow. Sofia was 9 today, (happy birthday to Caleb too Pink) she had a lovely time at her swimming party, lots of stress for me though!! Some of you may have seen pic of her cake :) Jacks party next saturday :wacko: Here is a new pic of Ollie!!
xxx
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Samie18

The next scan isn't much longer Anna especially if its not a NT one.

That cake was fab honey, so detailed! Glad Ollie is on the mend nice to see smiles they are so cute!

Hope everyone else is good

xx


----------



## annanouska

awww honey- thats adoreable! he looks really cool!


----------



## Samie18

Fergie planning his next move :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







fergie tree.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## betty14

Aww I see, that seems odd to me the epac here are much friendlier, 2 of my best friends have been there, both were given gestation and a picture!! 

I hope your next scan is much better! At least you will def be given more info and a picture to stare at :winkwink:

Honey is is just so scrumptious! I don't know how you get anything done! The cake looked amazing too, glad Sofia had a good party :) 

Samie he looks naughty! Mine do the same plotting and you know when they get down low and wiggle they mean business :haha:

I've got another head cold!! Miserable as I can't take anything to unblock me :( mind you I'd rather it was now than over Xmas! 

Has anyone seen anything from kix? She seems to be mia for a bit :shrug:

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Betty/Anna* - my epu scan was the same. In and out very quickly - no pics. They were even worse when I went for a scan after my car crash. They acted like I was wasting their time, felt so uncomfortable. I have since moved hospitals though! :D

*Samie* - that picture is funny! You need a cage around the tree! haha! 

*Honey* - such a sweet picture. So glad he is doing better!

So we spent the whole weekend doing the nursery. My bf fulfilled his promise and worked so hard - I just love it. We have ordered some extra furnishings for it (like curtains/wall decorations/light fitting) which should be here this week & my bf is designing a canvas with lo's name and birth date on which we will get printed out once he is born. I can't wait to see it completely finished! 

My bf woke me in the night to tell me how badly I was snoring. He just text me to say that he recorded it! hahaha!! How awful! Hope I go back to normal once lo is here! I never usually snore! I dribble now too though so hoping that stops as well! ;)

xx


----------



## hay246

haha abbi, nursery sounds great, we have cot and pram and everything up and sorted now :D and everything is washed and organised. so excited :D 

betty wont be doing anything for last day of work, as i will still be working on and off whilst off and i am basically friends with the 2 girls i share office with so will still be in touch most of the time anyway so not like ill be gone for 9months or anything! 

meant to be going xmas shopping to wolverhampton wed, altho i think i will be stopping every half an hr, and dying of heat in the indoor parts lol. dont think i will be bothered to do much to be honest! gd job only got few to get.

aw baby is movin alot today making me very uncomfy gettin up high and making me jump!! 

honey love the new pics of ollie.

samie love the pic of the cat plannin his next move haha, terror, we put ours up last night. :D

kix hope ur doing good, and everyone else. sorry alot of posts prob missed sum1!

x


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - its so lovely having it all sorted isnt it? Not long now!

Did you say you are coming to Wolverhampton on Wednesday? For Xmas shopping? Why Wolverhampton? I will warn you - the shops are pretty dire! Haha! 

Xx


----------



## hay246

my boyfriend likes going there as he knows where everything is, and thats where his mum is from, so has family there, and everything is quite close and its only like 2 hrs to get to from us and easiest place to go really that has the shops we want lol! as i live in wales, its a coastal town and we dont have anything here so have to travel for everything!! 

it is great to have it sorted, and i love lookin at it all and thinkin awww baby will be here soon and its all organised lol. espec the cot and moses basket.

my friends baby she is doing great with him at night. last night she did his last bottle with formula just before 11pm, he slept until half 6 :happydance: :D

xx


----------



## kix11

Hello everyone! So sorry not posted much recently work is mad mad busy can't wait to finish. 

Just been reading everyone's posts and catching up - lovely to hear all the plans abbi and hay getting everything ready! 

Betty I was convinced I was having a girl until I saw the scan photo's and at both scans seem to be sure it is a boy - don't know why?! I would be made up with either and obviously don't know for sure but still thinking we are having a boy. It's really exciting guessing though I love that we don't know yet - hoping I don't see anything at the scan next Monday as would hate to wait this long then find out just before they arrive! 

Sounds hectic as usual for you Honey so pleased Ollie is home and well. 

Samie bet you can't wait for xmas with Sophia will be so lovely - you settling into a routine now? 

Pink and Anna hope you're both ok! 

xxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay*- well that is one good thing about it. It's fairly small so it's easy to get to everything! Shouldn't be too hard on you walking around! I am going there for one last shopping trip this week actually! Making my Mum & Dad go with me do that they can carry my shopping if I get too tired! Haha! What a coincidence that you have connections to Wolverhampton too. That is me, pink and you now! 

I keep going into the nursery and picking up his tiny clothes. They have all been washed in fairy gel and they smell so lovely. I have a glider chair in there and it's so comfy. Could just sit in there all day! 

Your friend has a very good baby it seems!! I wonder if we will be so lucky! I hope so! ;)

Xx


----------



## pink23

I'm starting to buy bits now. Stocking up in nappies at mo x can't wait to buy clothes. Oh wanted to fin out sex but luckily my scan is on a wednesday afternoon so he will look after caleb. I'm not finding out this time so will def be a suprise.
Lucky where I am as I'm right next to Bentley bridge so get quite a few bargains from there . Probably go into wolves town once a week to see my mom and I love the £ shop lol xx


----------



## hay246

yeah hope babies are good like hers lol! 

i stocked up on nappies initially and then progressed onto everything else. main thing wanted out of way was the pram as its the biggest cost really!

one good thing about shoppin this year i wont have to carry my bags :haha:

x


----------



## betty14

Kix great to see ya, was starting to wonder if you were ok! 

I'm gonna buy bits after the scan, I'll do the same thing with nappies too! There are lots of vouchers in the bounty mum to be pack :

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Not long until the new bumps now girls its exciting!!!

We don't really have a routine we let Sophia set the pace. But she generally runs on a 4 hr feed plan. We let her tell us when she's hungry so we don't over feed her. She generally feeds about 10-11 pm then wakes about 3am then 7-8am then similar in the day. Problem we have is she's slow to feed then settle back to sleep so from waking it can take 2hrs to get back to sleep then she's up again 2hrs later for more! She hasn't slept longer than 5hrs so your friend is super lucky... you will have to find out her secret =o)

X


----------



## rachaelmoore8

gosh im soo behind with all the gossip now :cry:

honey sorry to hear about that scary experience with ollieit must have been horrible :hugs:

hows everyone else? some due dates are coming up how exciting:happydance:

sammie hows ur little girl?

lily is smiling away now ill hav to get some more pictures on she weighed 9lb last tuesday when she had her injections

rachael


----------



## rachaelmoore8

some pics of lily
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2040.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8









DSCF1423.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8









DSCF1434.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hay246

aww shes so cute rachael!x


----------



## betty14

Aww rachael she is adorable :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hello there Rachael, glad to see you're still about. Lily is luscious :) Love the idea of the sign next to her saying how many weeks old she is :) Might have to steal that idea :haha: Ollie gave us such a scare :cry: He's fine now and is having his first immunisations tomorrow :( Health visitor weighed him yesterday and he's 10lb 6oz so has lost half a pound but could have been worse and he'll soon put it back on :haha: Saw his neo natal consultant yesterday too for check up coz he was premature, he's on all the right centiles and she looked at the xray they did last monday and she said it was really bad and had he not been breastfed and has a strong chest he would have been in intensive care on a ventilator. She said some babies wheeze for months but his chest sounds fab :happydance:
Lots of babies coming soon and your scan coming up Betty, super exciting :happydance: Saw your pic on fb Sammie lovely coat :)
xx


----------



## Samie18

She's good thanks Racheal, definitely getting easier as the weeks go on! Lily is cute, she still looks tiny on the pics.

The coat was one in the next sale in the summer so was a bargain and shes finally starting to fit in it!


----------



## Samie18

Sophia is prob 9lb already =o)


----------



## pink23

Great pics so cute x x 
That's why I would love to try again to bf this time around and if u ant definately trying to express xx


----------



## annanouska

yeah I think little ollie has certainly made me determined to at least try and BF. if it doesn't work out then all be it but I can give it a go! each lily is gorgeous she looks quite adorable in the pics as do all the babies on here xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Thanks ladies for the compliments of Lily :happydance:

Honey thats good news about the breastfeeding and ollies strong chest still very scary and hope you dont have to go through anything like that agin.
You can pinch the idea of having the age nest to them on the pic no problem i actually pinched it off someone else :haha:, i thought it was a really good idea to watch them grow and change hehe

Whens your scan betty?

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Hey rach, my scan is next Friday :hapydance: I cant wait :)



X x x


----------



## Samie18

Looking forward to your scan pic Betty!


----------



## Samie18

Had Sophia keeping daddy busy today!

For those not on FB
 



Attached Files:







sophia new.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmeliaLily

Aw Sophia and Lily and Ollie are sooooo cute!! I'm glad Ollie is better now honeybear 

Scan soon Betty v exciting! Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## betty14

I can't wait either! Can't believe the day of my scan will be 9 days before Xmas too!! 

The pic of Sofia is beautiful samie! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Beautiful pic Samie :D

exciting Betty, and i cant believe how near xmas is now!

did my xmas shopping yesterday, hardly bought anything this year more interested in baby lol.

my pelvis is hurting now, presuming that could be baby dropping and going lower. 

yay for full term day :happydance:

hope everyone is good. 7 days left of work for me after tomorrow, cannot wait to finish now!
x


----------



## betty14

Aww hay you can finally count down that final week of working days! Then chill waiting for baby! 

Xmas is so very near! I have not finished my shopping yet :wacko:
Bet get a wiggle on eh! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

i haven't got that many presents this year and was quite organised with what i was gettin people and did alot online, so thats only reason im finished lol!

xx


----------



## kix11

37 weeks Hay yay!! I finish on the 16th December as got loads of holidays to take before the end of the year so only 6 days of work left for me by end of today! I was going to go back for a week in January but there is no point really as won't be much to do and baby might even come early if I need a c-section but will find that out on Monday. 

I am really excited about our scan on Monday can't wait to see baby again bet he / she looks so big compared to the 20 week scan - hope we don't see the sex waited too long to find out now! 

My friend had her little girl yesterday she was 9ib 1! Huge! She is so gorgeous! Born by emergency c section as they found out she was breached at the last minute?! 

Photos of Lilly, Ollie and Sophia are so cute can't wait to see Abbi and Hay's little one's next. So exciting! xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Hey ladies - wow so many posts. Baby pictures are just lovely. They are making me want mine here so much!! 

*Hay* - Yay for full term!! Whohoo! Any day now! I have been having some pelvis pain too - I get a lot of round ligament pain and my thighs are really hurting. My bump seems to have gone a bit smaller too? Hoping this just means he is closer to coming out! ;)

*Kix* - that is fab that you have the extra time off. You can really just sit back & relax over xmas and look forward to the new year! Why are you going for a third scan again? I can't remember what you said before and trying to find it in this thread is never going to happen! 

Lots of exciting things happening - new babies/scans etc! Can't wait to see all the pictures!

xx


----------



## hay246

ah kix bet u cant wait to see baby again :D and to find out what ur options are with birth :thumbup: big babies are becoming more and more heard of now arent they! 

cannot wait to meet our little one now, super excited about the boy/girl situation too, soooo exciting!! 

lucky you, finishing two working days before me lol! just cant wait to be sat at home and do nothing until baby arrives :D

xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

excited bout seeing your scan pic betty 

good luck to abbie and hay not long to go now looking forward to seeing the pics

sophia and ollie r soooo cute

pink and ameila how r u both? 
kix not long to go now it will soon be your due date coming up 

hope i havent missed anyone

Rachael


----------



## kix11

I know so excited to be finishing so early glad I saved my holidays now and no point going back for first week in Jan as I will be 38 weeks and there is only 4 days that week so won't get much done! Plus depending on Monday may be in for a c-section that week anyway. 

Abbi my placenta was low lying at the 20 week scan so the scan on Monday is to see if the placenta has moved or is still covering the cervix. They will book me in for a c-section if it hasn't moved as it will be blocking babies way out! I am sure they have warned me of all the worst case scenarios just in case but they have said if my placenta is still low there is a risk of haemorrhage which can be very risky to baby and me so they may book me in at around 38 weeks... and I may need to go on bed rest from a few weeks earlier to make sure there is no additonal risk with weight of the baby etc. I hope not!! That would be xmas in hospital on bed rest noooooooo!!! 

As I say sure they have just warned me of the worst just in case and I have grown so much that fingers crossed my uterus wall has pulled the placenta with it. But will wait and see on Monday - really want a natural birth but as long as baby is ok that's the main thing. Hope they show us a little bit of our little one on the screen even though that is not the reason we are in there so will probably be very quick! 

Hope everyones ok can't believe it is only 2 weeks to Christmas feels a lot less in your face this year for some reason? 

xxx


----------



## pink23

Hi everyone hope your all well.
I have a stinky cold and its horrible at night. And all midwife says I can have is paracetamol . 
Finally told work and took it very well so that was good. No more secrets now. I am slowly telling more people just not making a big deal out of it xx


----------



## Samie18

Paracetamol all the way Pink! Hot lemon and honey, hot vimto helped me, steamy baths and some smelling salts, olbas and thats your lot :laugh2:

Its exciting telling people glad work were good with you!

Enjoy your last few weeks girls before baby arrives because you barely get 5 mins to fart after :haha:

Sure your placenta will have moved Kix!

x


----------



## betty14

Aww pink I'm just coming out the other side of a horrid cold, I found putting ok as oil on a tissue on my bedside cabinet really helps at night! 

Kix I really hope it has moved, sure it will have and you can have your natural delivery :hugs: 

Can't believe Xmas is so near! I am a big kid I love Xmas! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

I have a long week at work as its my wed/thursday shifts then I'm working xmas eve/day then boxing day 2. They are only shortish shifts so shouldnt be to bad. xx


----------



## betty14

Aww that sucks a bit pink! Hope the days go quick! 

Just realised your ticker says 13+4 now did they move your forward? 

X x


----------



## pink23

Yeah I'm due 10th june now according to scan xx


----------



## betty14

Ahh I see, I do wonder if my dates will change :) 

X x x


----------



## pink23

i hope so. Cant wait to see your pics. Not to long now what a perfect early xmas present xx


----------



## betty14

I can't wait either, wanna know that baby is happy floating about in there :haha:

X x x


----------



## Torz

Hello ladies, well i got my :bfp: this morning. it came as a big shock, i thought that i would have to try longer. I only came off cerazette on 27th september, got my first AF 2nd november & ovulated 14th november (i think, no charting or anything). I'm also still BF'ing & co-sleeping so i thought i had the odds stacked against me, obviously not :lol:

I kinda knew the other day when frying steak in garlic made me feel sick, i love garlic normally.


----------



## pink23

congrats torz xx


----------



## Samie18

yeah congrats Torz the bfp's are coming thick and fast recently


----------



## betty14

Congrats torz, that's fab :happydance:

X x x


----------



## hay246

congrats Torz! 
x


----------



## kix11

Congrats Torz xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

congrats torz

What a lovely early xmas present 

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Congrats Torz :)


----------



## Lollylou

Hello everyone!

Just wanted to pop in and say hi :flower:

Unfortunately me and husband have split up so needless to say I'm not ttc anymore! I'm okay though, it was my decision. I'm still going to come on though and chat and see how everyone is doing! Took me a while to catch up with the goss! Glad ollie is okay honey. Hope allmthe girls due soon are well, cannot remember who's next! 

Congratulations torz, that's such good news! 

I'm looking forward to see bettys scans pic next week :happydance:

Hope everyone is well 

Lolly x x x


----------



## betty14

So lovely to see a post from you lolly! Glad your gonna be back to chat :)

Big hugs to ya too :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Aww Lolly glad your happy giving the situation it's never easy but sometimes these things have to be done :hugs:

xx


----------



## Abbi808

Congrats *Torz*!! Bfp just in time for Xmas - how lovely!

*Kix* - Thanks for that, I remember you saying now! Really hope it is good news for you on Monday. I know a few people who had the same issue and the placenta did move out of the way. I think most do so try and stay positive! 

*Lolly *- so sorry to hear about you and your husband. It is lovely to hear from you though so please keep in touch! 

I haven't felt great over the past few days. I woke up yesterday absolutely fine & then I suddenly got this awful stomach ache and couldn't get off the loo. It was like I had a stomach bug. After a couple of hours it went away and I was fine all evening but had it again (but much milder) this morning? I don't feel unwell or anything so I don't know what could be causing it. Maybe my body is just clearing me out in preparation for labour. Went for a walk earlier and been on my ball all afternoon but nothing yet! Hurry up baby! ;)

Anyway, hope everyone is having a good weekend. Really looking forward to scan pics/new babies!! :D

xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Nice to hear from you lolly, sorry to hear about you and your husband, semding lots of hugs your way :hugs:

Rachael


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Heres a quick pic of Lily ready for christmas :haha:

Rachael
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1444.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Samie18

That happened to me Abbi randomly over 2 weeks before i had her, so i thought it was my clearout too but couldn't say if it was because i was induced lol!


----------



## Abbi808

Really *Samie*?It is so odd! It's like stomach bug pains that only happen in the morning? It was awful yesterday, I was in so much pain. Wonder what it could be then if it isn't to do with labour! Arghhhh! Actually, I wanted to ask you, (sorry tmi) but is it normal to get really watery discharge at the end of the pregnancy? It's clear/sometimes slightly white but just like water. I was worried it was my waters but I'm sure I would be leaking more if it was, it's horrible though. I'm really uncomfortable with it! Not very glamorous pregnancy is it? Haha! 

Love the pic *Rachael!!*

Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Aww Lolly so glad to hear from you, and sorry you and hubby have gone your separate ways, though if it's what best for you then guess it's good. :hugs:
Lily looks lovely and xmasie!:haha: Abbie hope the belly aches wear off soon, I had that sort of discharge so I'd say it was normal. Last of the birthday parties done today, thank god for that :haha: Jack's birthday on Monday and I get to see him be a xmas tree in the school play :)
xx


----------



## Sinn

Hugs to Lolly!


Sinn x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah it is normal. I had it also the last couple of weeks but after about 8 days of me moaning about it to Chris he convinced me to go get checked that it wasn't my waters as I nearly always had wet patches...anyway I went in confirmed it wasn't my waters but ended up staying as I was early onset pre eclampsia and hence was induced!

The stomach cramps and diarrhoea were horrible and sporadic but I'm sure they are the body getting ready!


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks girls! Have been a bit worried as didn't want to risk any infection to the baby if it was my waters but I think it is just a similar thing to what you both had. Feel a lot better now! Let's just hope something is stirring in there! ;) xx


----------



## hay246

Hey all ! 

Lolly nice to hear from u sorry about u and ur husband :hugs:

Abbi I have had increased discharge over past week, yucky but hoping it means something is gettin ready for baby lol. I'm so ready now! Feel like I could pop, can't even put my shoes on without it Hurtin and feelin like I'm gonna squash baby lol!

Wish there was just a given sign to tell u right ull be in labour in so and so time instead of having to guess and wait lol!

X


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* I know what you mean. Putting socks on is almost impossible now! Haha! I wish we knew too. Every pain I think might be it! I can't wait till the day I meet my baby, I just hope it's soon! Xx


----------



## hay246

Snap!! Really impatient now an just want him/her here it's fun us guessing the sex too lol. Swaying to and from so much but everyone else still says boy!! 

Do u have midwife again this week? I do on wed, hoping engaged more now, between boobs and top of bump is real gap now like a proper shelf so presuming has dropped more now??? 

X


----------



## Torz

thankyou for the congrats everyone. It hasnt really sunk in yet, i didnt think it could happen soo soon, it just shows you it really can.

The worrying never goes away either. i have less symptoms this time than i did with Alfie & its worrying me no end.


----------



## betty14

Aww well your one of the lucky ones torz, dont worry about the symptoms, every pregnancy is different! 

I didn't get any proper nausea or major symptoms till about 6 weeks! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - yes I have an app on thurs & also hoping baby has dropped down. Stomach is noticeably lower and like you said I have this empty space under my boobs now so fingers crossed for us! Spending the day on my ball! ;)

*Torz* - don't worry about the symptoms. All I had was tiredness and sore boobs!! Xx


----------



## betty14

Everytime I click and see you have posted Abbie I think ooh maybe she is in labour :haha: 

Scan on Friday yayyyyyyy! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Haha *Betty*! I wish I was! I've sat on my ball so long this morning my bum has gone numb! ;) 

Yay! Scan time! How exciting! Can't wait to see the picture & get your confirmed due date!

Xx


----------



## hay246

cant wait to see ur scan pic betty and for u 2 know ur due date :D 

abbi the ball proper gives me numb bum, or back ache or somethin i kinda given up lol. 
such aches and pains everywhere now im just getting fed up. roll on tuesday i finish work and can just do nothing. walking is such an effort these days lol!!

xx


----------



## kix11

Great news at the scan - placenta has moved up so I don't need a c section! Thrilled as did not fancy xmas in hospital at all! 

It was so lovely seeing baby again on the screen he / she looked so big compared to the 20 week scan! We didn't get a photo as would only really get a head shot so decided not long to wait now will just look forward to seeing baby in person instead! Apparently baby has lots of hair, she could see it floating from his / her head on the screen ha ha! 

Had a routine appointment afterwards which was much more in detail compared to the normal midwife appts at my gp. 

Abbi & Hay I know you have both mentioned pelvic pain - I have had this for the last few months which they didn't seem to concerned about but were pressing on my bone which killed! Hopefully doesn't get much worse but they said it could do when baby's head engages which it should in the next few weeks. 

Roll on Friday no more work!!! Whoooo!!! And Betty's scan!!

xxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww that's fab kix! Yay! So glad I bet you are over the moon! 

Can't believe they can see hair on an us!

X x x


----------



## hay246

ah kix fab news so happy for u!!
how cute they could c hair, on my 4d a few have said aww they have lots of hair, i didnt even think to ask at the time, but if anything like me i had a right mop of hair so hoping they have too :D

feel for u having pelvic pain all this time, its horrible isnt it.
we've just all got to think pain is worth it and will all be forgotten once they're in our arms!!

doooooo hurry though baby !! :haha: :rofl:

xx


----------



## Samie18

So pleased it moved, knew it would =o)

The pelvic pain is the worse bit of pregnancy for me even more so when my labour was all in my pelvis... i thought it was gonna snap! But the relief when she was born, it just went.....but its back now although thats probably due to the bad positioning lifting/ feeding Sophia etc.

I'm soooo excited to see the new babies, it's so close now =o)

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Fab news Kix, so pleased for you, you should get the natural delivery you're hoping for now :). Can't wait to hear from you on friday :)
xxx


----------



## annanouska

hi ladies glad to see your all well despite the aches and pains. 

Betty-not long for you 4 sleeps!! so pleased for torz also hopefully sinn and amelia not too far behind. 

lolly- so sorry to hear your sad news. hope your ok. even though you did what was right for you it can still be tough xxxx 

been away for 4 days visiting familly. was very hard as they still didnt know so hd to make sure they never found my phone or vitamins lol! had a scare (again) friday morning, had some red spotting-but it was really minute- 4/5 little dots when i wiped (sorry). DH made me go to boots and stock up on pads just incase the worst came to worst as they live out in the sticks!! it didnt come back after that one episode so just ignored it. 

had my scan today. i feel quite deflated really but not sure why! the sonograph lady was really abrupt and rushed the whole thing. i told her i was 10w4d by my dates to which she then complained why i was there os early then?! she did the US and didnt even turn screen to me or DH, hubby did see as he bent over her shoulder but i didnt :growlmad: i asked for 4 pics (for the christmas announcement) to which she said why you can hardly see anything its pointless. in the end i got one-i mean i was paying for them so whats the issue? 

had a great chat with a MW after though who booked all my appointments. the us states 10w 3 d so my next one is 9th feb. she was really nice and said scan is ok bean is upside down with face against the edge . we think we can see the limbs curled up but obviously a bit small-once i work out how il put a pic on here


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna, well at least you know all is well now, and hopefully you will get a different sonographer next time! 

I can hardly wait for mine Friday will be good to know definate dates! 

Has everyone got this horrific weather? Gale force wind and torrential rain? It's battering the rain into my front door which is upvc so makes one hell of a racket! Good job I could sleep on a motorway these days :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Kix* - fab news!! Really pleased, you can relax now!! Hair? That is so sweet!! I hope mine has lots of hair - I was born with loads of really dark hair actually so we will see!

*Anna* - I can see why you feel a bit deflated. Did they not offer you a repeat scan in a few weeks. I mean did they do the NT scan? I didn't think it was accurate until later? At least they saw everything and there were no problems. Looking forward to seeing the picture!

*Hay* - how are you feeling? I am really fed up. I spent about 3 hours on my ball yesterday, I scrubbed the floor on all fours, I walked up and down the stairs, had a clary sage bath, ate my db's spicy lasagne for dinner & then we dtd. NOTHING WORKS! It really is true, they come when they want & my little boy is happy where he is! haha!!

*Betty* - weather has been vile, it's quite nice not having to go anywhere! ;) Wear sensible shoes, you don't want to be slipping over!

So my mw has offered me a sweep on my due date if he isn't here. I am a bit worried though with it being 3 days before Xmas, if it works there is a good chance I could have him xmas day! Do you reckon the mw would let me have one on the 26th instead, or even better a few days early like the 19th/20th? Probably not? haha! I just want my Christmas dinner with my family ;)

xx

PS:- Single digits!!! :D :D :D


----------



## betty14

Abbie I agree seems a little odd they didn't offer to repeat.... 

Although I opted to not have the nt part done, as my midwife put it I'm having a hello baby scan :haha: 

Anna did you opt to not have the nt part? 

Abbie I honestly think that babies come when they are ready.... And the women who have a hot curry then go into labour.... Maybe it was just 'time' :shrug:

I can see your conundrum with the sweep.... You can only ask her about earlier/later options? See what she says!

X x x


----------



## hay246

Hey all 

We have same vile weather and boiler in work is broke and not being fixed till thurs fri so its freezinggggg!! 

abbi i am so fed up too and baby loves my ribs far too much that its just so painful!! definitely come when they're ready, ive been going on my ball but only because its comfy for a little while, but cant be bothered to try anything else lol. 

They offer u sweep on due date here too, and will book u in to be induced 10 days after due date. I'd still have the sweep, my friend had her sweep on her due date 21st nov, and had her boy 26th november so that was the monday and had him the sat! so u may still get ur xmas dinner anyway lol! 

mine's probably going to end up being 2012 baby as cant see coming early now. but suppose theres stil time, fingers crossed!! :D

sooooo exciting :happydance: and nearly christmas :xmas12: 

xx


----------



## betty14

They have proven the ball helps tho right? Opens the pelvis and helps baby press on cervix if I remember correctly? 

Yay for Xmas! I am a big kid when it comes to Xmas!!

X x x


----------



## hay246

im the same betty lol! and my boyfriend is even worse, he loves santa :rofl: 

yeah it does help them to go lower i think. and it is pretty comfy which is why its something i dont mind doing lol.. just too long makes you have a numb bum :haha:!! 

xx


----------



## betty14

Ha ha! I guess that's something I have to look forward to :haha:

You will love taking lo to see Santa next yr then! 

X x


----------



## hay246

yeah definitely. think the boyfriend will be sat on his knee with him/her :rofl: :haha:

x


----------



## annanouska

i was offered a repeat on 29/12 but only if im having the NT done with bloods. if im happy to have the nt done i was told i have to commit to further investigation either the placenta one or the amniotic fluid one if it is high risk. i got all teary then and said i hated having ot make such a final decision now!!! 

DH and i have talked and as best as we can think we are not going for the nt as the risks witht he further tests are 1-2% which is higher than the risk of downs and apparantly 1/4 of downs children arent even detected. i decided to hit the nail on the head with-if we did all the tests and it was positive would we terminate. we decided we wouldn't so therefore its all a bit pointless. wish i could have the extra scan tho anyway!!! 

showed my manager at work and she said it looks fine just curled up in a ball face down. when hubby copies it il get him to load it on here for me! ive just got a pic on my phone so far. hope everyone is ok- think the hurricane is just gettin to us


----------



## Samie18

Thats discusting they said that!!!! You don't HAVE to do anything you don't want. The NT test gives a risk factor then you have the option for further investigation if wanted.........you can always say no!


----------



## betty14

Ha ha hay that thought did crossy mind! Be sure to get photos!! :haha:

Anna that's the reason I opted for the scan without the investigation, it took us so long and so much heartache to get here and I wouldn't terminate even if it was positive so thought just best to decline and enjoy my pregnancy! 

Can't wait to see the pic! 

Could you book a private scan in a few weeks just to see baby again? 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Samie18 said:


> Thats discusting they said that!!!! You don't HAVE to do anything you don't want. The NT test gives a risk factor then you have the option for further investigation if wanted.........you can always say no!

Samie my midwife said a similar thing..... Basically if you have the nt it starts the ball rolling.... She said If the risk comes back high it leads to further tests etc etc Annas hospital don't sound very friendly tho eh :shrug:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

the whole thing was awful! i told the mw after about the little 'spotting' and she told me i should have rung the delivery suite to assess if i should have had a scan that day-talk about worrying you more!!!! im with you betty i am just going to try and enjoy this as much as i can. im still afraid something will go wrong but ive got to just try at least. 

i think we may go for a private scan- we have a week off at the end of jan so may go then depending! 

did anyone still get random jabs and cramps at 11 weeks? i still get them on and off just sort of ignoring them now and looking out for anything new. i cant believe that there could be new babies any day now and pink and betty are already 2nd tri!!!


----------



## betty14

The jabs and pains are all good signs of the uterus growing and moving up! 

Unless your in agony try not to worry or you will look back one day and think..... Hmmm I shoulda worried less about that etc! (easier said than done I know) especially as you have had scans now so you know baby is snuggly and ok! 

I cant believe im second tri either! And tomorrow is 13 weeks!!! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

i cant believe ive been on here for 2 hrs!!!!!! feel like ive put half of the world to rights on first tri :haha: on my scan pic i couldnt see the cord going to placenta. is that normal? hubby said it could be the other side of the scan that you cant see or its sat infront of it. was a bit worried it wasnt moving but think it was sleeping which if its anything like its dad is about right! 

when DH was small they thought he was deaf as he never spoke- took him for a hearing test and things and he came out with- i dont have anything to say! also he used to sleep constantly and was really lazy-he still likes sleep now. you cant lay in bed for a chat as soon as hes in bed thats it zzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## Samie18

Yeah that is something i'd also say as a Midwife but the further investigation of cvs/amnio are optional you don't have to opt to have them.

I always says if your not bothered either way the don't have the NT just have the normal scan but even if you wouldn't have further investigation but would like the NT scan then have it because the results may help you to be prepared if any thing abnormal was seen/found. The way they have said it to Anna and you is almost like blackmail!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey all! 
It has taken me a while to catch up! 
Thanks for your wishes annanouska! I'm hoping it will happen for me soon too. 
Lolly sorry to hear your news, I have been there in that situation too and I'm glad I'm where i am now. 
Must dash sorry! X


----------



## betty14

Anna I'm not sure I've ever seen a cord in a 12 week scan pic before, if the sonographer or yOur mw after wasn't worried then you shouldn't!! I know it's not easy tho!

Samie, I know it's bad eh, I think the hospitals are so busy here that they try to make it seem black and White..... If you have the nt it leads to other things blah blah... So you choose not to, I seen to recall my mw saying I may wait longer for an nt scan :shrug: dunno! 

One thing I do know is she kept trying to get me to deliver at the other hospital in my catchment..... Which is further away and I have already decided where I want to deliver for many reasons!!! I later found out that the hospital she tried to get me to go to isn't getting as many deliveries as the one I'm going to!! Awful really when they try and push you especially If it's your first baby! 

Hey Amelia, hope your well :)

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sorry about your horrible experience at your scan I had the same experience with my 13wk scan with Ollie, I told the hospital as it was my 4th I would deal with it but had it been my 1st it's bloody disgusting. It would have taken longer to go thru a mcdonalds drive thru than the scan :haha: Our Trust doesn't do nt scans but I had blood tests for downs and they said I could only have them done if agree that if it comes back high risk I'll have the rest of the tests done ie amnio. I agreed and then said to hubby if it comes back high risk will tell them no not having amnio. They cannot force you to have further tests done, If you come back high risk you can think what if and prepare yourselves for the possibility that he/she may have downs, if its low risk - great :)


annanouska said:


> i was offered a repeat on 29/12 but only if im having the NT done with bloods. if im happy to have the nt done i was told i have to commit to further investigation either the placenta one or the amniotic fluid one if it is high risk. i got all teary then and said i hated having ot make such a final decision now!!!
> 
> DH and i have talked and as best as we can think we are not going for the nt as the risks witht he further tests are 1-2% which is higher than the risk of downs and apparantly 1/4 of downs children arent even detected. i decided to hit the nail on the head with-if we did all the tests and it was positive would we terminate. we decided we wouldn't so therefore its all a bit pointless. wish i could have the extra scan tho anyway!!!
> 
> showed my manager at work and she said it looks fine just curled up in a ball face down. when hubby copies it il get him to load it on here for me! ive just got a pic on my phone so far. hope everyone is ok- think the hurricane is just gettin to us


----------



## annanouska

this may take some time.... I'm going to try and figure out how to put my pic on here all by my self!!!!!! if i don't post for a few weeks I've probably broke the computer!!! x


----------



## annanouska

YEY!!!!!!! meet bean at 10wk 4d (my dates) or 10w3d by theirs. I'm so proud i figured out how to use the scanner (honestly I'm rubbish) then found the file and put it here!!! i can't quite work out how to put the pic in the message but I did manage it as an avatar. i know its still sideways!!! the writing should be the top then you can see bean think its head down in a ball


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna that's a really lovely picture! 

You can put it in the message by going advanced and clicking in the paperclip, then just follow the instructions if you found it for your avatar I'm sure you can do it :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks for the advice girls. Will speak to the mw tomorrow at my app and see what she says!

*Hay* - how has your app today gone? Baby's head engaged any more?

*Anna/Honey/Betty* - can't believe your hospitals! Seems crazy! I was told that I would have the NT scan (combined with bloods) and then if I was in the high risk I could decide whether to have further investigation. It was completely my choice though! Really feel for you!!

*Anna* - private scans are great cos they really take their time with you. I recommend shopping around for a high st type place though as you can get some brilliant deals. Scan picture is really sweet - can make out the little head and body! 

No updates from me today really - keep thinking/hoping that every twinge is the start of something! haha! It is exciting but I am not the most patient person in the world so I am getting quite annoyed! Hopefully I don't have long to wait :D

xx


----------



## annanouska

never know may be a new year baby!!! hopefully it wont be too long for you but at least babs will be well cooked to perfection lol! 

thanks for the nice comments about the pic-will put it in the text later once Im back on the imac-thanks for the tip betty. 

to think that she said it was a rubbish picture and not worth buying!! ive ordered a cute frame for the crimbo day announcement. x


----------



## hay246

How rude *Anna* her saying that its not worth buying, fancy saying that to someone excited about seeing their little bean, try not to feel put down though, hopefully next time you will get a nicer sonographer! i had the bloods and was told if high risk i would have choice etc too, same as *Abbi* some people are so insensitive arent they!!

*Abbi* appointment fine today, heard heartbeat again and did FH measurement. baby still not gone down any further naughty baby lol! but i guess can go down anytime, dont think it means an awful lot, as ive heard sometimes they only fully engage in labour so not too worried, just makes u feel better knowing they are lol. feeling his/hers little feet alot today up top! ouch! but love it at same time :cloud9: 

i know it is annoying the waiting game, but it will all be worth it, i am super impatient now, and wasnt bothered about knowing sex before, but now i just cant wait to find out and meet him/her and get online shopping as soon as im home for outfits haha already been looking and making me super excited!!

hope everyone else is good! i cannot wait until Tuesday !!! :happydance:

x


----------



## annanouska

awww hay- i keep looking at your pic thinking its a boy then a girl!!! do you have any names yet or waiting to see? 

im on a roll today even got tickers now-took me long enough! hope everyones well- its really cold today. got a day off as working saturday so had my hair done and marzipan on the christmas cakes. i let bean have a small bit of marzipan:haha:not had any since last christmas so would be beans first rofl!!!!!!!:happydance::dohh::happydance:


----------



## hay246

90% are saying boy, but i think on that pic they look so cute and pretty that its a girl haha! we have names. 

it is really cold. boiler not being fixed until tomorrow so still cold at work. just want tuesday to hurry up, last day for 9 months wooohoo, well still going to work from home and stuff but still a long break :) 

x


----------



## Abbi808

Don't let people like that get to you *Anna* - I can clearly see a little baby there, it is a really cute picture! Hopefully your next scan will be a nicer experience for you!

*Hay *- yeah I think you a right. Babies can engage and then come back out again too so I wouldn't worry! Glad all is well though! I am feeling really sad atm, I feel so silly! My bf's best mate went in with his wife for her section today and they have just had a baby boy. I am so pleased for them but I can't help feeling green! I am horrible! I really don't want to wait any more! :(

xx


----------



## hay246

u dont have long to wait at all and will be so worth it, thats what i keep telling myself. prob been easier for me and not felt like dragged as been in work so has gone quicker and not had time to be bored really. altho im fed up i know id be feeling alot more fed up if i had been off for a while before. and just think u have xmas to look forward to aswell, and baby. your little man will be here before you know it :D 

xx


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks *Hay* - I know you are right! I think I am just really feeling it as I haven't had much to keep me busy! Probably shouldn't have given up work at 31 weeks! haha!

Hopefully the MW tells me that he is on his way tomorrow! ;) I wish!! 

xx


----------



## Samie18

Good name Hay =o) 
I'm getting sick of people calling Sophia Sophie it is really getting on my nerves and i've started to correct them now!! It's really not difficult lol 
Chris' parents ask every time we go round 'have you shortened her name yet'!! Why would we??? grrrrr

Sophia is being a bit of a nightmare the past couple of days, she has become super fussy, refuses to sleep nearly all day so shes awake for like 6-8 hrs with the odd 10 min cat nap.... which is not good when everything i read says they should only be awake for 1 hr 45 at most and she had now started to refuse to sleep anywhere but on me or Chris. Saw the HV yesterday and she said it sounded like reflux, so we got some Gaviscon to try but i just feel something else is wrong because she slept so well during the day and i could get stuff done... but not now =o(

I just hope it's nothing serious!

xx


----------



## annanouska

awww abbi it wont be long-try and get some rest and relaxation whilst you still can! 

i love the names my friend has alexis for her girls name and alexander for the boy shes due soon too! 

why would you shorten sophia its the same length as sophie just different?! i think sophia is a lovely name and would be on my list too but waiting to find out the gender first! 

this possibly isnt much help but when my sister was a baby she was a nightmare!! she had all sorts of (non serious) things wrong with her one of which was this weird lack of sleep thing. they even took her in to hospital and she didnt sleep for 72 and a bit hours (honest) they couldnt find anything medically wrong with her and she went on a short course of very mild baby sleep mixture and it reset her. this was between 3-8 weeks old too! 

try not to panic but if you are unsure pop to your gp. hope shes fine for you xx

told my weight watchers leader today and i had to leave!! cant believe im kicked out of fat club!!! will stick with it at home tho!


----------



## betty14

Aww samie, Sofia is a beautiful name what would you even shorten it to? Ignore ppl lol! 

Hope she starts to settle better for you again soon!

Anna weight watchers is totally not suited to pregnancy because essentially it's a calorie controlled diet, slimming world is totally fine to do, my leader is overthe moon I want to stay and I now dont have to pay till baby arrives :happydance:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

God knows why they think it should be shortened! One of the docs I work with said its an Arabic name and they get called saffie and that was 12 hours after having her lol! 
She slept much better overnight 12ish to 5:45 hoping she's a bit better =o)


----------



## betty14

Lol I guess names with get shortened or lengthened.... I very rarely get called by my name :haha:

Glad to hear she slept better, bless her heart x x x


----------



## Samie18

Well in fairness my name is shortened to Sam or Samie/Sammy so i can't complain... but still she is my Sophia =o)

It's nearly Friday Betty aahhhhhh!! 

xx


----------



## betty14

I know one morrreeeee sleeeeep! :happydance:

X x x


----------



## hay246

that's it they always get shortened, im Hay or Hayls most of the time, if baby is a girl i dont want it shortened to alex though would be lexi, and i quite like ali/allister so dont mind :) 

just cant wait now, god i am sat freezing in work sure my cough has got worse too since no heating at work :( boiler is currently being fixed but no use when you've been freezing all week !! 

abbi let us know how u get on 

x


----------



## Abbi808

*Samie* - that is so annoying! I would get really pissed off too. Just keep correcting people until they get it! Can't really advise on the sleeping thing, I don't have any experience but just keep an eye on it - I am sure it isn't anything serious!

*Betty *- so excited for tomorrow! What time is your scan?

Saw the MW today - she said that the baby's head is right down now so that explains why my bump shape has changed so much. Pleased he is in the right position but just wish it meant more aka - that he was coming today! ha! She checked the discharge too - was so embarrassing. Had to strip off and use my fur coat to cover my modesty while she checked it. She said it definitely isn't fluid so that is a bonus. Can try some more bd'ing tonight to coax him out! ;)

She said that she can't see me until next Friday! ARGHHH! So I can have a sweep then if I want but she thinks I should wait until after Xmas if I want to reduce the risk of being in on Xmas day. I think she is right so will probably do that if he isn't here by then.


----------



## betty14

Aww hay I like both your names and the shortened versions! 

Abbie good to know the discharge is nothing to worry about! Can't believe you have a week left! That's mad!! I hope you either go soon or late after Xmas :thumbup: being in hospital for Xmas wouldn't be fun! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

ahh abbi exciting, glad hes right down, wish mine would get down lol! but it can happen quickly so not really too worried. 

yeah definitely no fun being in over xmas!! 

betty so exciting for tomorrow :D what times scan?

x


----------



## Abbi808

*Betty* - me too! Gonna spend some time on my ball today and hope that gravity does some of the work for me. It feels like I have been pregnanty forever but at the same time it seems to have gone really quickly too! Very odd!

*Hay* - like you said I wouldn't worry. I really don't think it makes a difference at all. I looked on the internet and some women had lo's head engaged for weeks and still went over! Hope I am not one of them! ;)

xx


----------



## betty14

Hay scan is 12:45! So very excited and and extra bonus is I get hubby home for a whole extra day :happydance: 

Abbie it must be really surreal! My friend is a few weeks behind you and it seems to have whizzed by but been long at the same time! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

good news for abbi and also that little sophia is doing better. 

Betty so exciting just one more sleep! mine was 1.45! hope everything goes ok and im quite sure it will you should get a good picture too as your a bit later than the average. 

i feel quite normal now a days not so tired and things hope thats still good! my frames should be here soon for the suprise christmas present-only telling a few people th rest i will wait until 20 wks xxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww tha thanks Anna, I sure hope I get a good pic :) it's gonna be Soooo hard to hold my wee tho I am not good at holding it :haha: :haha: 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey all

So exciting for your scan Betty! 

Glad you're feeling more normal now annanouska! 

Wow only a week left Abbi how exciting!! 

I'm currently 4 days late for AF but it feels like it will start at any moment so probably just my body teasing me!


----------



## betty14

Ooh Amelia, that's exactly how I felt! Didn't have any other symptoms till after my bfp! 

When will you test?

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Really Betty? I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much cos I think my body might just be settling down after cerazette! Been off it since august though. Me and bf are moving in together on Saturday so maybe on Sunday morning if AF hasn't turned up!! X


----------



## betty14

Yep really, I refused to believe it as didn't wanna get my hopes up with the pcos an all so waited until I was a week late :) 

Keep us posted and hood luck with the move!

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Morning girls! Just wanted to say good luck to Betty for the scan! It will be amazing! 

Amelia fingers crossed this is it for you! 

Not caught up with all the chat but I will be back later to have a nosey through!

Lolly x x x x x x


----------



## pink23

Goodluck betty x x 
Hi Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

Fingers crossed amelia I felt the same too!!

Hope everything goes well today betty looking forward to the update!!


----------



## Abbi808

*Betty* - hope the scan goes brilliantly today!!! So excited for you! Can't wait to see your lo!

*Amelia* - I was the same as Betty - no symptoms until after so don't lose hope! And I know - 6 days now. Going into tow today so hoping the walk helps him find his way out! ;)

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

*Betty* I'm so excited for you :)
*Abbi* I had our first at 39+4 so don't think you'll be waiting much longer :)
*Kix and Hay* not long to wait now :)
*Lolly* nice to see a post from you, hope your toe isn't giving you too much pain :hugs:
*Sammie* the name thing is annoying, ppl always call our Sofia Soph! Also because her's is spelt with an 'f' she learnt to spell her name out loud at the age of 3 coz ppl constantly misspelled it with a ph!
*Anna* the scan in a frame is lovely idea :)
*Amelia* you're in with a chance which is great :)
xx


----------



## hay246

Amelia I was the same never bothered testing till quite late due to feeling like I was going to come on any day!
Aw betty 15 mins exciting!! I was dying for wee right before and had to go and then just quickly downed some water and when I went in she said your bladders filled up nicely I was like "has it really" lol!! 

Hi honey hope u and ollie r good! 
Hey lolly 
Abbi hope the walkin works for u! 

I am gettin such aches and pains now, keep gettin shootin pains in my groin/ lower back/bum too! So painful!! Currently bouncing on ball lol! Will be back on to check up on Betty! 

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Awww hay I sympathise with the shooting pains. I had them loads the last couple of weeks and they hurt loads I couldn't sit but couldn't get up to stop them lol but when I went in I was 3cms dilated and 50% effaced so I put it down to them coz I had no contractions or BH....fingers crossed for ya!

Hope everything went well betty! X


----------



## betty14

Hey ladies! Scan went fab!! 

My dates are spot on so my edd is def 20th June!!

The sonographer said we have a naughty baby because he/she is currently upside down :haha: baby was super active kicking legs and arms moving around and kept looking straight at us :cloud9: 

So happy! Will put pics up later so you can see and guess gender :winkwink:

X x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Soooooooooo happy for you and dying to see pics :)
xxx


----------



## hay246

Ah Betty how lovely! So happy for you and look forward to pictures!!

Samie I hope that's the case, I don't think i have really had BH or if I have I have hardly noticed! So no idea! Think mw wil offer me a sweep on 28th day before due date if nothing has happened by then so at least will know then if my cervix is progressing!
I feel like a granny after I've been sat down and get up lol proper waddling and back hurts :-( ah well not long!

Xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

awww thats great news betty, its such an amazing feeling seeing your little one jumping around, cant wait to see the pics :happydance::happydance:

Rachael


----------



## Samie18

Yeahhh so happy everything was as it should be! Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

That's brill betty!! Aww xx
Unfortunately my AF turned up today :-( oh well here goes next month!!


----------



## annanouska

yey betty!! our little bean was upside down too but no kicking for us! freaked me out a lot that it wasnt moving but think it must have been asleep (hope so anyway!) 

so glad it went well your edd is 2w2day before mine xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Congrats *Betty*! Looking forward to seeing the pic, I want to guess the gender!

*Honey* - had braxton hicks all day today so hoping it's the start of something! :D

*Amelia* - sorry she got you! Hope you have better luck this month! Have you been temping? 

*Hay* - I also have those shooting pains under my bump too - feels like stitch! Really painful! 

Spent my afternoon in the hospital instead of shopping unfortunately as the baby wasn't moving. They put this thing on my belly and checked the hb for 40 mins though and all was well. Looks like it was just a lazy day! Glad I went though as I was really worried. The MW noticed that I had a few contractions (very mild ones) whilst hooked up to the machine which I could feel too and the baby coped well with them so it seems as though he is doing just fine. Anyway - gonna get back on the ball as I have spent most of the day on my bum instead of walking!! ;) 

xxxx


----------



## Lollylou

Excellent Betty! Sooooooo happy for you x x x x x x x x x


----------



## kix11

Betty made up all went well at the scan!! Can't wait to see pic!! 

Sorry not been on much had so my much to do at work but finished today felt amazing!! Few weeks of relaxing can not wait!! 

Abbie really looking forward to hearing your news, sorry to hear you were in hospital today glad the little man is ok better to make sure!

Hay have you finished now? 

Everyone else ok? What's everyone up to this wknd?xxx


----------



## annanouska

glad your ok kix was thinking bout you the other day. sorry poor abbi has been worried- hopefully hes having a nap before he takes the exit lol! 

nice to see you about lolly hope your soldiering on xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Crumbs Betty you ain't half keeping us waiting :haha: guessing you're enjoying extra time with hubby :)
xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

I went in to get checked on my 1st too as he didn't seem to move much one particular day, they do it on purpose to keep us on our toes and prepare us for the constant worry they cause till they're 30something :haha:


Abbi808 said:


> Congrats *Betty*! Looking forward to seeing the pic, I want to guess the gender!
> 
> *Honey* - had braxton hicks all day today so hoping it's the start of something! :D
> 
> *Amelia* - sorry she got you! Hope you have better luck this month! Have you been temping?
> 
> *Hay* - I also have those shooting pains under my bump too - feels like stitch! Really painful!
> 
> Spent my afternoon in the hospital instead of shopping unfortunately as the baby wasn't moving. They put this thing on my belly and checked the hb for 40 mins though and all was well. Looks like it was just a lazy day! Glad I went though as I was really worried. The MW noticed that I had a few contractions (very mild ones) whilst hooked up to the machine which I could feel too and the baby coped well with them so it seems as though he is doing just fine. Anyway - gonna get back on the ball as I have spent most of the day on my bum instead of walking!! ;)
> 
> xxxx


----------



## hay246

Not finished yet kix finish on tues but left work at 1pm thurs as wasn't in today a boiler not workin and too cold couldn't cope with getting ill so back in Monday for 2 days! Can't wait to finish now  

Sorry to hear he gave u a scare abbi! 
X



kix11 said:


> Betty made up all went well at the scan!! Can't wait to see pic!!
> 
> Sorry not been on much had so my much to do at work but finished today felt amazing!! Few weeks of relaxing can not wait!!
> 
> Abbie really looking forward to hearing your news, sorry to hear you were in hospital today glad the little man is ok better to make sure!
> 
> Hay have you finished now?
> 
> Everyone else ok? What's everyone up to this wknd?xxx


----------



## betty14

sorry to hear that amelia :hugs:

abbie, gld you got checked out, my niece did it to my sis lots towards the end, always worth getting checked!

well sorry for the delay in putting pics up but cant do it from phone and had to go and show all our parents etc :)

so here they are lemme know what you all think..... i have put them up as baby actually is because it tickles me :haha:







let me know what you think!!


----------



## Honeybear1976

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yay Betty lovely pics. In my humble opinion, no method, but I think it's a girl :)
xx


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks everyone! The MW said that it may be the calm before the storm! haha! Woke up at 7:30am with braxton hicks and period pain so went for a walk around the garden to stir things up, no luck yet though! :(

*Betty* - scan pic is fab!! I have to agree with Honey - GIRL!!!

xx


----------



## hay246

Hope he makes his appearance soon! 

Betty great pics, I'm going to say girl too, you're finding out aren't u so we wOnt have lOng to wait to c if we r right lol!

Ahhh just can't wait to meet my little prince/princess does everyone think boy for me?? 
Lol

X


----------



## rachaelmoore8

sorry to hear AF got you *amelia*
yes *hay* i think you having a little boy :happydance:
*Betty* loving the scan pic :happydance:, i also think girl for you
Good luck *Abbi* not long for you now, enjoy ur time while you have it coz wen little one comes you have no time at all :haha:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Aww so everyone thinks girl? How exciting! Yes we are finding out if we can! Next scan should be about 8 weeks time! 

Hay I think boy too, not ling till you find out now :) 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Betty love the pics I am guessing girl too don't know why!! 

Hay I have always thought girl for you and still guessing girl! 

Xxxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

kix do you know what u r having?

Rachael


----------



## kix11

Hi Rach we don't know but everyone guessing boy! 

I was thinking boy but now I can't decide can't wait to find out!! Xxx


----------



## Samie18

I'm gonna say boy betty....just to be different lol
I think boy for Hay and girl for kix

All this waiting I can't wait to know now!!


----------



## betty14

Lol thanks samie, will find out soon ish! I wanna know so I can get planning what Im gonna make and buy :)

X x x


----------



## annanouska

aww they are really cute. do you have a date for next one? mines 9th feb. dont think my pic is anyway clear enough to make a guess but all though ive thought boy but hubby thinks girl,

can wait til we see some of these new babies x


----------



## Samie18

I think boy for you too Anna... again no reason why lol

I had to know what i was having Betty because i'm too impatient not to!

x


----------



## annanouska

hope alls well with everyone. had a good day- went for a walk in the park but it was all icy and i kept skidadling! wouldnt normally mind but trying to avoid a tumble. have iced the christmas cakes and decorated them too. its nice having a bit more energy cant wait until mid/end jan as im going to pay for a private scan-im such a drama only a week ago i went and im still worrying!


----------



## hay246

morning all!! 

hope everyone is doing ok, abbi is ur little man still keeping u waiting??
finish work tomorrow :happydance:
x


----------



## kix11

Hi Hay, bet you can't wait to finish! Although im officially on holiday until 1st Jan this is first day off for me and loving it already it's sinking in a bit more today! 

I'm just wrapping Xmas prezzies and watching a cheesy Xmas film on tv! 

Hope you get spoilt at work tomorrow! 

I'm wondering about Abi too?!! Very exciting!

Xxxx


----------



## kix11

Ahh just seen on fbook abbi has had her little boy! Massive congrats Abbi! Xxxx


----------



## annanouska

its still gone quiet for her..... wonder if its finally time - hope so then she can be home for christmas x


----------



## hay246

Ah has she!! Congrats Abbi! When did she have him? My other friend had hers yesterday! 
Can't wait to see pic! Has he got a name?

X


----------



## betty14

Aww that's fab! Congrats Abbie! Hope all went smoothly!

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Congrats Abbi! =o)

Hope all went well xx


----------



## Sinn

Hi all!
Been quiet lately but have been following the posts. 
Hope everyone is ok, loving all the pics!
Am having some mid-cycle spotting...not sure what's going on. Any ideas? Last two AFs have been 28 days apart and nothing inbetween. Think I'm on day 16 if day 1 of AF is cd1? I can never remember!

Sinn x


----------



## pink23

Congrats to Abi x


----------



## annanouska

congrats abbi-christmas is clear !!! whose next now?!


----------



## hay246

Hey Anna it's me next woo cant wait now!! 

Sinn day 1 of af is cd1 unsure what spotting could be?!

X


----------



## Sinn

Thanks Hay, good to know I may be getting the hang of things! 

I'm just going to see how the spotting goes I think. Really wanted it to be my month :( 

Sinn x


----------



## betty14

Hello sinn, you are correct About cd1 :thumbup:

Some women get ovulation spotting.... Could be that if your ov on cd14....? 

See how it goes, if your worried see your gp for some bloods!

Hay you next how exciting!!! What is your actual edd?

X x x


----------



## hay246

Ah ye never thought about ov spotting!

My due date is 29th! Really would love baby to be early I am fed up now and baby loves my ribs far too much I'm in pain! I stil feel baby so high up though guess could be cause I'm short?? 
Come on baby!! Dying to meet him/her now and know if we have an alexis or allister :happydance:

X


----------



## betty14

Aww do you have a short torso? Might be why baby is all up in your ribs! 

Ooh 29th.... You could well have a 2011 or a 2012 baby! 

Can't wait to know if it's a boy or a girl too the suspense is killing me :haha:

X x x


----------



## Sinn

Thanks Betty, that's made me feel loads better! Hopefully we've dtd at the right time if it is ov spotting. I suppose I shall have to see whether AF shows up at my new years celebrations. Imagine how lovely that would be if she didn't and I got a BFP! Trying to stay positive but calm and collected. 

Sinn x


----------



## pink23

Fxd sinn x x


----------



## hay246

fingers crossed sinn.

yeah think thats why betty and prob got a long baby, im only 5ft 1!
hurry up baby!!!! 

x


----------



## Samie18

Can't believe how quick these babies are coming round! Not long now hay! 
Looking forwad to hearing abbis birth story!

Fingers crossed for you sinn

Betts and Anna... are you both announcing soon? Can't remember what you said.... did someone have frames...

Hope everyone else is good

Were getting ready to travel up to my parents in stockport for Christmas.....scary thought but hopefully Sophia will settle ok, we haven't said how long we will stay just incase!
Xx


----------



## Abbi808

Hey ladies - thanks for all the congrats! Will update with details in a few hours! xx


----------



## betty14

Samie I will announce once I have told all my close family and friends :) 

Abbie can't wait to hear all the details :) 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Was that gonna be a crimbo you tell everyone...?


----------



## Abbi808

Hello again! Sorry for the delay - haven't had a minute yet! Love being a Mommy, just can't believe how scary it is. Love him so much, just want him to be happy & safe all the time - never felt worry like it! 

So I went into labour on Sunday night, I had been feeling a bit crampy in the day and then in the evening I had a bloody show. Contractions started off once every hour from around 10pm but I thought they were probably just braxton hicks as it wasn't too painful but by 2am they were more frequent and I was in a lot of pain. Spent the night pacing and had a bath at around 6am, went to the hospital when they were around 5 mins apart. Used the tens machine which seemed to take the edge off a bit but by the time I got to the hospital it wasn't doing much at all. 

At the hospital they said I was 4cm and I knew that I wasn't going to get through it without pain relief so skipped the pethidine and went straight for the epi - good job I did as by the time I got it I was 7cm and it took ages to kick in. It didn't work properly either and there was one part of me that it didn't affect at all (despite all the top ups) so I was still in a lot of pain. Apparently I got really mad at the anaesthetist because it wasn't working! haha! My bf said that they couldn't put it where they originally wanted to because I have a tattoo so maybe that it why it didn't work properly? Anyway, after what seemed like an eternity I needed to push and 9 minutes later he was here!! The RLT must have worked as the midwife said that pushing can take two hours for ftm's! 

Anyway hope everyone is well, will add some pictures asap!

xx


----------



## Samie18

Ah Abbi sounds like it pretty much went well!

My Epidural was the same, its just didn't work in my right hip, i felt like i was splitting in half... just glad it worked on one side, don't think i would have coped otherwise!

And the worrying get's a bit better, but still every noise she makes i jump up, i just don't stay awake watching her now like i did the first few weeks, eventually tiredness wins lol

Looking forward to piccies

xx


----------



## hay246

Abbi glad it went ok for u! So was he born On Monday?? 
I so hope I'm early! Finished work now so just need baby! 
You'll have a lovely Xmas now u not got to worry about him arriving then! 

X


----------



## betty14

Aww Abbie sounds like it went well for ya, and well done on 9 mins pushing :thumbup: 

I don't like the idea of an Epi especially when it seems to not work alot of the time!!

Can't wait to see pics :) 

X x x


----------



## pink23

Betty goes your sewing going anything new to how us? Im trying to make unisex baby tights as they are crazy prices in town x


----------



## betty14

Pink I haven't made anything for a while, been so tired in the eves! We have just moved so when I dig the machine out I'll be making more bibs for my friend who has only 3 weeks left to go! 

Once we find out what we are having I'll make lots Inc cot sheets and blankets etc to save some money! 

What are baby tights? 

X x x


----------



## pink23

Just leggings with feet really. Will upload pics if they look any good . Got to try elastic but haven't got a clue lol x


----------



## annanouska

im so pleased hes arrived safe abbi. 

im waiting for my frames am going to tell the in laws christmas day but will probably leave my familly until 20 weeks ish. i love 250 miles from them so no risk of them seeing a bump. only reason im keeping quiet is weve had a lot of bereavements on my side recently and i dont want to get hopes up then something go wrong. 

speaking of bumps-when did you get one? dont think i will get much as im a hippo anyway! was staring at a girl at work shes 20 weeks now and must have gone from her size 6 to an 8 but no 'bump'. 

you know if you are having any pregnancy related problems can your gp help? i called mw who just said go to epau. i really dont want to as i just need a quick chat on phone to check. think ive lost / loosing my plug. i feel fine and often get bits of mucous discharge but yday had a large amount come out with a dot of dark brown- fine since. just wanted to let them knwo and ask if i need a check but whever i ring for anything im jsut told go to epau for a scan-honestly id have 3/4 a week if i did what they said!!!!


----------



## Samie18

I'm no skinny Minnie Anna so prob only got a noticeable bump about 33weeks otherwise I could pass for being fat! 

To be honest the midwife and gp will pass the buck for a while because neither take responsibility as the baby isn't viable yet, so epu are the easy option.


----------



## betty14

Anna discharge is normal in any amount and the plug regenerates all throughout anyhow but if you are worried epac is the best place as like samie said they don't consider the baby viable yet! 

I have a small bump already..... I'm not skinny don't get me wrong but my tummy has def filled out and is fairly hard! I know it's not fat because I've only gained a pound so far!!! I think everyone is different!! 

Pink can't wait to see pics.... What do you need to do with elastic I can prob help x x x x
X x x


----------



## pink23

I need to make sure I sew it on properly I think . They didn't take long just need robust elastic today x


----------



## betty14

Ok well most elastic you have to make a channel because if you sew through it you can't stretch it because the stitching doesn't stretch with it.....

Hope that makes sense? 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Congratulations Abbi he's gorgeous x


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies, 
Still bleeding here, tmi I know but dark red and thick. Not best pleased with myself!! Am going to eat lots of chocolate today to cheer myself up. 

Congratulations Abbi!

Sinn x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Sinn that doesn't sound right if you are mid cycle?


----------



## Sinn

I know, due on new years eve/new years day but started seeing pinkish discharge on Monday with stop start bleeding yesterday and today. Really don't know what to do with myself. And to top it off, my next door but ones newborn is screaming in the pram outside :( 

Sinn x


----------



## betty14

Aww sinn sorryto hear that..... I agree with Amelia tho, maybe make an app to see your gp to make sure all is ok,

How long have you been off cerazette? 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

I came off it on October 7th. Had a period 28 days later then another 28 days after that. Not sure whether I was fooled into thinking I had started back regular too soon?

Sinn x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Surely it can't be AF if you're cd14? I'd make an appointment with gp like Betty said. X


----------



## Sinn

Started on cd16, now on cd18. Might make that appt if it doesn't stop x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Congratulations Abbi on your little boy :happydance::happydance:
What have you called him and i cant wait to see pics

Good luck Hay ur due date is coming close now :flower:

whos next after Hay?

How is everyone else? and how r the babies that are already here? i have been so busy tryin to do all xmas wrapping etc

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Sinn it is still early days with regards how long you have been off it, it can take up to 6 mths for it to be ou your system, having said that if you settled into a 28 cycle I do t see why it would change? Def make an appointment if nothing else you will know for sure it's normal? 

Rach been trying to get ready too! It's come round so blooming quick! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Sinn said:


> Started on cd16, now on cd18. Might make that appt if it doesn't stop x

I definitely would, especially as its Christmas and is likely to be closed for several days!


----------



## annanouska

agree with everyone- i would go make an appointment but try to not panic it may just be body settling. it does do weird things after the pill we have all been there. 

pink/betty- I'm going to do some sewing in new yr, I'm not that good really but my m-i-l is brill and I'm sure she will help me! 

I'm starting to feel christmassy now- all the cakes are iced my frames came today so getting excited. 

i did go to the epu today-think I've got a bit of thrush:blush: (sorry) and chemist won't give me anything and dr no appointments! 

the people were nice today (must be the season) did a swab got to wait for that and gave me the cream anyway- even though it says on the box don't use if pregnant (canestan!!). i advised not eh mucous- seriously it was horrid. she doenst think it was plug but said (as betty did) it can regrow so don't worry. she was so funny she said do you want a scan? i said i don't really need one I'm fine but she said 'oh well your here anyway lets do one for christmas!' didn't have a full bladder so wasn't very good compared to last but dates are spot on still hb there and she said its all stretched out today. they said any worries just go in but after 16 wks u can't go. 

i did keep apologising as i really do think i wasted their time- with all respect to drs and midwives coz i know they work hard and do their best i just wish their was like an early pregnancy midwife or dr so you don't have to take up clinic space for silly things when some ladies need urgent care!!!


----------



## Samie18

Dont worry Anna it's what they are there for and good news it's only thrush but bad news you will probably have it loads lol

We had out 6 week check today and all ok decided i'm defo not going back on Cerazette even though it worked fab, never had a period and conceived 6 weeks after stopping it i never realised how down it made me and how much it reduced my libido until i came off it!! 
Unfortunatly my options are minimal as the combined raises my bp, i do not want the injection incase i don't like it, all other pop would be double dose coz i'm a fatty and the implant makes me queasy soooo i've opted for the mirena just hope it's not tooo painful!

Who know's if we ever decide to have another baby i might be part of the missed period after mirena club lol!

Nearly Crimbo girls =o) I'm all wrapped and packed ready for our long journey to Stockport tomorrow
xx


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna glad it's all ok but rubbish you have thrush!! I thought cansten was ok if your given it? Did they put your mind to rest a bit today? 

Samie the Marina is a good one, my go won't give it out unless you are done having babies because of the risk if infection :shrug: hope it suits you! Glad you didn't opt for the injection, I think that's what started all my issues!! 

I got my anatomy scan app today :happydance: it's for feb 1st the day I turn 20 weeks :dance: sooooooo excited :haha:

X x x


----------



## betty14

Double post :wacko:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooh girls you all sound so organised, I've got 14 full bin bags of stuff to wrap. Ollie has a cough again so got gp to listen to his chest just in case, my nan was rushed by ambulance to hospital on monday, they thought it was a stroke but it was a seizure according to the brain scan and they discharged her today :) . Colin's friend who he worked with when he was younger was also rushed in on monday too, severe chest infection and he passed away early hours of this morning :cry: He was 68 which I think is young :( . Have no enthusiasm for xmas now, will have to find some for the kids :)
xxx


----------



## Samie18

Awww Honey you've had a rough time recently, heres hoping your have a good Crimbo!

Ok Betty you scared me saying about infection!! So i have now researched the Mirena and am put off ahhhh this whole contraceptive issues! Might ask about FEMULEN seems to gets ok reviews! 
There must be a better way maybe tube plugs for men =o).....i need a few years to get over the sickness before having another =o)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks Samie looking forward to a new year :) Not heard of Femulen? I went to have that coil fitted after our first, she tried for about 20 mins until in tears I told her I'd changed my mind!! Eventually went on pill injection, makes you put on weight :( For at least the 1st 6months breastfeeding has always done the job but using the withdrawal method too to be doubly sure but I hate that so will go ask about pill again soon. Hope you have a fab xmas in Stockport xx


----------



## betty14

Samie I think the risk is minimal but because of where it goes my gp won't give it if your wanting more babies! My mum and mil both have it and say it's fab, it's in and you just forget about it! 

What was the other thing you said about? 

Aww honey so worry to hear all your sad news, you will muster some Xmas magic for those lovely kiddies of yours I'm sure! 

If I lived closer I would so be there wrapping for you I love love love wrapping :)

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty don't tempt me I'll be coming to pick you up :haha:


----------



## betty14

Honey I so would lol! ..... Will work for tea and a few biccies :haha: :haha: 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

me too! love wrapping its great fun. hope things get better for honey soon. 

betty- my scan is 9th feb! yey! 

sammie really dont think you are a fatty you look fab in all your pics-the coil is recommended by our fpa so might be suitable? possibly have a chat with them? 

i had something else to say but forgotton now as DH was twittering on at me about my mobile yawn!!! 


oh yes- i remember- cant believe your in stockport for crimbo just down the motorway so i shall wave xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah the docs recommended it so dunno.....

Where are you Anna?


----------



## Diddums

Hello lovely ladies. I'm new to this whole TTC! I'm 24 got married in July and came off cerazette 3 weeks ago. I also have PCOS. I was wondering whether you could help me. I have cheapy ovulation sticks from eBay. I started test a week ago and only got the control line. The last couple days the test line has appeared and got a bit darker (though still not as dark as control line). Does this mean my LH is rising and I might ovulate soon? Haven't had a withdrawal bleed or anything yet. Slightly confused so any help would be lovely :)

Thanks x


----------



## Sinn

Hi Diddums!
Can't help with the ov sticks as still deciding whether to try them myself at the mo. 
Just wanted to welcome you, I've not been here long but the ladies here are very friendly. 
Sinn x


----------



## Samie18

I used ovulation sticks of eBay and I had no second line then a faint one that progressively got darker but never darker than the control line like it says it sound be. I got pregnant the first weekend of darker lines!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Welcome to the thread Diddums :) If the line is getting closer to the colour of the control line I would expect you to ovulate soon, keep using them. A few of us on here mid cycle used them twice a day :haha: Wishing you lots of :dust: on your TTC journey.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Don't think ours were darker when we caught the egg either :haha: We posted almost at the same time Samie! You're up late too, I've managed to wrap 2 bags of presents tonight :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Hi Sinn and Samie thanks for the welcome :) 

My ov sticks story is similar to yours Samie. They've been getting darker over the last few days. Hopefully tomorrow will be darker. How often should one BD for best results? I figured every other day?

Congrats Samie!! Hope I'm lucky but with PCOS I have no certainty. Hopefully AF will arrive or BFP. Im happy with either as they both tell me my body is working. Though obviously BFP before the new year would be lovely :) 

Xx


----------



## Diddums

And thanks honeybear! Your little one is a cutie!

Does anyone else on the thread have PCOS? Xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah betty does and was starred on metformin then conceived about 2 months later...I think Anna does too....

I know Im up late but has become a daily occurrence now. Sophia refuses to sleep generally from 6pm until 1am she gets sooooo overtired then refuses to sleep even more. She finally gives in between 1-2 am then sleeps 5-6 hrs, got no idea how to break the cycle!!


----------



## Samie18

Oh and fab the pressies are wrapped, i felt a plonker wrapping pressies for Sophia lol like she cares....just felt guilty not getting anything!

Oh and when my lines got darker the thurs to Sunday we dtd each day when they were positive to catch the egg!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Think general consensus is every other day is best?? 
Samie Ollie sleeps in till 9am ish then has a feed and goes back to sleep till lunchtime, then late evening till early hours he wants to smile and gurgle at me :haha: Colin has always been a night person, like father like son!! Took this nice pic of them the other day :)
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Samie18

Awww that's a Lovely picture!

She finally got to sleep at midnight and just feeding now so she is breaking the rules tonight lol but then we are in new surroundings tonight. Your lucky colin is a nightowl, Chris is a zombie in the night I may as well talk to a wall I'd get more sense and help from it lol!


----------



## betty14

Welcome didums,

As samie said I have pcos. We tried for 16 mths on our own then I was put on met (after lots more agro that I won't into!) and was on it 2.5 mths and conceived!!!

The only time the ov tests worked for me was when I was on met and actually ovulating! And like honey said I used to do 2 a day! 

I used to have a test line all the time then it would gradually get darker.... The cycle I conceived we only dtd once the day before the pos ov test so maybe as long as 2-3 days before ov! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Betty. 

I was diagnosed at 15 so have been on metformin for 9 years as the docs said it would help to protect my fertility. So hope he's right! Good to hear you have conceived. I didn't really care when I was 15 but when I got engages it really hit home I might not be able I have a baby. I don't really know whether I've ever ovulated as I've always been on the pill since I was 17! Sorry of tmi.

Is it ok to join you girls on my journey? Xx


----------



## Samie18

Defo didums we need newbys!
It's nice to hear of a gp thinking ahead!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Welcome diddums! I've only been around since August when I came off cerazette. I haven't used opk yet but have starting temping for the first time this month.


----------



## Diddums

Hi Amelia. How lon did it take for your first AF?


----------



## AmeliaLily

About 9 weeks I think it was in the end! Felt like forever though. Then my next cycle was 30 days then my most recent one was 35 days. Before cerazette my cycles were pretty much between 29 and 32 days.


----------



## Diddums

Well I'm on week 3 after stopping cerazette so will see. My ov test have been getting darker so fingers crossed. Would be a miracle considering I have PCOS and not exactly skinny lol


----------



## Diddums

https://db.tt/W7dw9VOc

Hello ladies just want your opinions. Do you think the ov stick is positive or should I try again in a couple days? 

https://db.tt/fYUPX7vS

Thanks in advance! Xx


----------



## Samie18

I don't think it's quite a positive yet..... could be wrong though


----------



## betty14

I agree with samie, not quite but get bd anyway! I would say you should have your pos any day! 

X x


----------



## annanouska

hey didums.... 

we are quite similar. i was diagnosed 10 yrs ago with pcos and had been on the met for 2/3 yrs whilst on cerazette for same reasons. i did have a small break from the met whilst having diabetes tests done then back on it.

im not an oracle like a lot of the ladies on here but il help with what i can. 

1. it does get easier. its all quite overwhelming at first but you soon get the hang of it. 
2. the ov sticks are good mine were getting dark for about a week before they went positive. dont be alarmed if they never quite go positive it may just be settling. 

not sure if they other girls on here did but i got a copy of taking charge of your fertility from amazon- was cheap and really useful for me as it helped me identify other problems (i had hostile cervical fluid) and how to overcome them. 

hope everyone is well- honey ollie was really cute in that pic! sammie- we are near wigan-have to say im not a native though!im a southern invader lol! 

gald you got sophia gifts i would do the same. only 2 more sleeps till we tell the in laws- got the frame and pic wrapped up with a note- thanks for crimbo dinner. makes it look unexciting them ! really want to tell my family but il hold out until 20 weeks if i can xxx


----------



## Diddums

Hi Annanouska thanks for your reply. How long did it take you to conceive? Tbh this is only our first month so not worried. Will just be amazed if I ovulate but I never get any discomfort when ov and only ever get slight back pain when I have a period so I cant even go by body signs lol!


----------



## annanouska

just over 3 months- I'm completely amazed! i really think it was down to the opts and knowledge i had form here otherwise i wouldn't have a clue! 

just wanted to wish everyone a really happy christmas, I'm on a hunt for croissants today! went to 3 supermarkets yesterday and they all ran out!! i made them last year but it takes so long i just can't be bothered! making my own baguettes tho 

have a great time xxx


----------



## betty14

Merry Xmas to you too Anna and to everyone else! 

I am making trifle :) and cooking tomorrow for 10!! 

It suddenly dawned on me that hay has been Mia for a couple of days.... She is overdue now right? Hope all is well!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

How bizarre, Anna Colin went to Tesco after his night shift at 6.30 this morning and bought me 2 packs of croissants :haha: I'd send you a pack but you wouldn't get them till prob new year lol. Betty as your message came up I was thinking we hadn't heard from Hay or Kix for a bit!
xxx


----------



## hay246

Hi all!

Came on to wish everyone happy Christmas and welcome to diddums sorry not been on been impatiently waiting for baby and my days off work have been pretty busy so just lookin forward to tomorrow and hopefully baby won't be long after, not due till Thursday Betty but think I'm going to be late :-( 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww glad your ok, dunno why thought you were due 22nd... Did I muddle you with someone else? 

Honey your right, kix has been missing too... 

I'm very much looking forward to tomorrow :)

X x x


----------



## nexis

Hi everyone. I came of cerazette at the end of August/start of September. No AF for two months, then a pretty normal on in November. I'm now 5 days late and had a :bfn: yesterday. Getting cramping but nothing else happening. Think I might do another test next week and if still negative then I'll speak to the doctor when I see her in January.


----------



## Samie18

Welcome nexis, it can take a while for af to settle into a routine but fingers crossed for a positive for you!

I luckily came down with a cold yesterday (note the sarcasm) trying hard to be super hand gelled up because I don't want Sophia to get it but I'm sure she will =o(.

This will be our last year of opening our pressies at midnight because Sophia will be opening hers next year so we better be official lol. Had a million visitors again today so she's hardly slept so one grumpy baby she is!

Ah well have a fab crimbo!!

xx


----------



## annanouska

well we got some after 3 supermarkets!! 

finally bit the bullet and told my family-i felt guilty if we told his and not mine. they are happy but strangely negative with all this- take it one day at a time and dont buy anything til 'it' arrives etc. 

strangely feel a bit down about it now! hopefully the in laws will cheer me up tomorrow. 

glad hay and kix are ok- so exciting! 

had another small bit of brown spottting today (literally a dot) decided im not reporting it as will get sent off to epau again and i onl went on wednesday! im self diagnosing that maybe ive an irritated cervix and it still produces sort of ewcm due to the hormones and sometimes bleeds a very little. obviously anything worse or new il report! 

welcome newbies xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Hello ladies...so sorry about the delay, being a mommy is hard work! Haha! Tried to catch up on everything but you have been so busy! 

Betty - was me due on 22nd! Glad you got your scan date, very exciting!

Honey - so sorry about your sad news, hope it doesn't ruin Xmas too much for you!

Thanks to everyone for their well wishes, sending this from my phone whilst breastfeeding lo so having to be quite quick. Feel like I am missing out on all the news! 

Me and Baby Jake are doing well, totally not interested in Xmas though, just want to be with my boy. He has been such a good baby but he is quite congested so he has trouble feeding sometimes. He won't sleep without someone near him though so we have had to co-sleep the past couple of nights. I have bought a co-sleeping crib (gutted as it cost a fortune) but it is the only way he is going to sleep and me feel comfortable about his safety. I like the idea of being right next to him though as being able to see him, can't wait for it to arrive! It's amazing how little sleep you can learn to cope with!

Anyway, I just wanted to say merry Christmas to everyone! Welcome to the newbies too, good luck ttc! 

Going to try and add some pics from phone now! 

Lots of love xxx

PS:- Hay - nearly there!!! Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww abbie that's right.... Silly baby brain :haha:

Anna glad you told your family, ignore the negatives I can never understand it when people are like that, they should be being positive fir you even if they don't feel it!!try not to worry about the spot if it's not much your prob right about your cervix! 

Welcome to the nexis, hopefully you will have a definitive answer soon :hug:

Massive merry Xmas to all of you

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Merry xmas ladies and your families :) :hugs:
We're about to embark on the wrapping of the last 6 bags of presents :)
Welcome nexis :hi:


----------



## Diddums

Merry Chrismtas ladies. Hope you all have a wonderful day! 

Love diddums xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Just feeding Ollie then more wrapping :haha: Think I bought them too much :haha:


----------



## pink23

Merry christmas all. Will catch up tuesday as I'm at work and parents tomorrow and having a relax now.
Hope your all having a fab day xx


----------



## Samie18

Happy Christmas!! Hope your all having a fab day xx


----------



## betty14

Merry Xmas ladies, hope Santa was kind :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## nexis

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you've all had a lovely day x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooh santa brought me the samsung galaxy tab 10.1


----------



## Samie18

Like honey bear!
I got an iPad....was very surprised xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Great it is, i love it


----------



## annanouska

i got cctv :wacko: just admit it you are all jealous!!!! it is quite cool tho you can watch it from your iphone-we had a burglary in jan so in laws got it to give em peace of mind so it was quite sweet. also got some nice pandora charms and a new necklace. 

we went to in laws yday- was a great day- gave them the frame at dinner: 

MIL:whats this- a scan picture? 
us:yes 
MIL: oh how lovelly is pepper (our spayed girl cat) pregnant? 
us: um no (giggles as that was so hilarious) 
MIL: sits very quiet for what felt like forever. are you pregnant? 
us: yes 
MIL; proceeds into this neurotic crazy moment of screeching and cheering before embarking upon a speech of how everyone asks if she has grandchildren and she always says no due to the pcos she never thought it could happen etc and how she is so excited ot have something to spoil etc etc etc 


sorry for the script but the cat thing was so funny! was really lovely, shes in remission from breast cancer and FIL had a mild heart attack two weeks ago so they have been really down for a while. god help anyone who asks her if she had a good christmas....shes there going ohhhh i cant wait to tell then dentist/district nurse/cancer doctors/gp etc!! 

we have asked her not to tell familly until after the 20 wk scan but we said the paper boy and milkman and checkout girl are ok lol! 

was nice they were so supportive too-i knew they would be and knew my familly would be a bit weird (very long story hence why i love so far away). 

my boy theory went out the window as mil was really sick with her 2 boys and my mum wasnt at all with me and my sister!


----------



## Abbi808

Aw *Anna* that is really funny! Glad she is pleased though - my parents couldn't keep their mouths shut though, they were so excited. It is hard to get mad at them for it though!

Hope everyone had a fab Christmas! I am spending today in my pj's on the sofa with my boy...he had his heel prick test today, he was so brave though! LOVE HIM SO MUCH! Best Xmas prezzie ever!! Can't believe he is one week old today! 

Anyway - for those who don't have fb I have been promising pics for ages so I have added a few on to here!

*Hay* - how are you? Any stirrings? 

xx
 



Attached Files:







340500_10150641574276038_518996037_11886211_2025618917_o.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3









102.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3









414657_10150637024846038_518996037_11862550_579889636_o.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Samie18

Aww Anna I'm so pleased they were happy and that's soooo funny they thought the cat was pregnant lol!
I think the CCTV is a good pressie. I was in an armed robbery a few years back and have been a wimp ever since so that reassurance for home is good.

Your little jake is lovely Abbi!

They are the best pressies ever I just love Sophia more and more every day, the poor little thing has a cough at the min and snotty nose but is still so smiley, she's just fab!

Any new babies yet??

Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Abbi he is bloody scrumptious  xx


----------



## Diddums

Abbi he is gorgeous!! 

Well my opk never got any darker so dunno whether I ov or not? Just got lighter and line disappeared. I've marked on my calendar roughly 2 weeks later to see whether AF arrives. 

Christmas was really nice but I've eaten far too much and now dont wanna even look at food for a few days! Now it's time for me to get back on the slimming world bandwagon and start losing weight again :)


----------



## hay246

Anna lol @ the cat business 

Aww Abbi he is gorgeous!! Sadly nothing :-( gettin fed up now really want to meet him/her!! I had some painful shooting pains in my groin again last night but nothing else! Got midwife on Wednesday so think il get offered a sweep and then booked in for 10 days after to be induced so just got to wait and see! Would love it if he/she would be here before Sunday but who knows!
Hope everyone ok

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna lol at the cat too, I have had a couple of ppl ask which cat is pregnant (which isn't all that weird because I breed) my bro being one of them :haha:

Abbie he is scrummy! Lovely pics :)

Hay, hope your not waiting too much longer.... Has your pregnancy gone quick? 

Samie hope Sofia is better really soon :hugs:

Can't believe I'll be 15 weeks on weds! My belly is growing by the day :haha:

X x x


----------



## kix11

Hi everyone merry christmas hope you all had an amazing day! 

Sorry not been on for ages been mad busy in the run up to Xmas and then
not had Internet on my phone last few days as been away at the families for Xmas! 

Abbie your little man is perfect! You must bd thrilled to bits and Hay I've been thinking about you hope little one comes on there own! Keep us posted. 

Betty can't believe you're 15 weeks already!!! Just over 3 weeks left until my due date so good to look forward to after Xmas! My belly has really dropped this last week and I can feel baby much lower down...... wonder how long to wait! It has stopped my heartburn too which is a huge relief! 

Welcome to the new ladies great to read some new posts. 

Honey sorry to hear your sad news hope you had a lovely Christmas with the kids. 

Samie iPad is an amazing prezzie!! 

Our little one has been bought all sorts by the family for Xmas and not even here yet! 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks girls - I do, he is just so amazing! Gave him a bath last night and he loved it - So sweet! Currently up on feeding duty - very tired! 

*Hay* - I had that really badly a couple of days before my labour started. It was so strong it would take my breath away so I think it may be to do with the cervix? 

*Kix* - my belly dropped two weeks before I had him so maybe you won't have long to wait! 

*Betty *- wow! 15 weeks already! Time is flying!! 

*Diddums* - are you temping or just using opks?

Xx


----------



## kix11

Abbi I hope you're right! So excited! Xxx


----------



## hay246

Yeah mine is like that abbi really Painful and have tO stop and keel over when it happens does take breath away! Really hope baby makes an appearance as soon as! I have mw tomorrow so hoPefully be pretty engaged and ready for arrival!! Kix hope all is ok with u. 

Betty yeah my pregnancy gone super quick  just goin to drag now whilst I am off work and waiting I think!! 

Xx


----------



## annanouska

ohhhh its getting exciting now wonder if it will be a 2011 or 2012 baby?! 

think im starting to get some round ligament 'pain'. im not actually in pain just discomfort in the lower abdomen where bean is= not quite cramps just sore and a bit jabby and stabby, like i say more irritation than pain. 

getting excited about hopefully soon being in second tri- thought i would have no more worries now but thats soooooo not true! 

When/if i get to the end of this journey with a happy healthy baby i may have to write a short comedy about the tales of the hypochondriac pregnant woman-i am making notes for it now! 

I think I shall start recording- daily dramas! currently im now worried about a weak cervix-no real reason to suggest why i may have one other than being obese and a huge apron but last time i was able to see my lady bits they weren't at the bottom of my stomach hanging towards my knees- LOL!!!!!! 

i think making a joke out of things is the only way i will get through as otherwise i will worry to death- already going grey!


----------



## hay246

How is everyone? 

Baby now 3/5 and was 4/5 so heading in right direction still! But I think he/she will be a January baby! Nothing can do about it they come when they are ready so I'm not going to get annoyed about it I'm just going to think I'll be waitin til I'm induced! She said she'd do sweep any day after tomorrow but will ring me Friday to see how I feel! 
Just a waiting game!
Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww hay, hope he/she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer....

Everytime I see you have posted I get a little flutter lol! 

Hope everyone had a fab Xmas, mine was made really special by feeling baby flutter for the first time on Xmas day!!! :cloud9:

X x x


----------



## hay246

Thanks and Ah that's lovely Betty! 15 weeks already! Weeks gone fast from your scan!
I didn't feel anything until 19+4 think it was! 
Baby hurts me when moves now proper sticks out of me! Lol!
Well I am going to make the most of doing absolutely nothing for next week or so lol. Wonder how bored I can get haha!

Xx


----------



## pink23

happy 15 weeks betty.
Ive been feeling the odd flutter to can't wait for kicks. The weeks are flying by.
Had a fab xmas although it did go quick being at work. Least next year I will be off.
Been in the sales buying next years birthday/xmas presses. Think I only have a few in the year to get then its just steve, caleb and baby to buy for gradually.xx


----------



## betty14

I know I couldn't believe it, If I hadn't have been sitting really still I could have easily missed it! I think all the ttc has made memorially in tune with my body! Its songentle and I only feel it when im super still!! 

The weeks are going quick! 5 till I'm half way and hopefully find out what team we are! 

Aww sorry to hear you worked all Xmas pink, next yr you can enjoy it all with a 6 mth old added to your family :happydance:

X x x


----------



## pink23

Scary to think I will have a 6 month old by the but it will be fab x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey everyone, 

Glad you all had a nice Xmas. I did too. Moved house a week beforehand and we're still unpacking. I treated my self to some digital clear blue ovulation tests today! Outrageously expensive tho. I tried one today and it was negative I'm on cd13.

Sinn if you're there how are you? 

Betty that must have been lovely to feel that on Xmas day. 

Anna I'm glad your inlaws are happy for you. 

Abbi jake is gorgeous! 

Samie glad u had a lovely Xmas with Sophia back up north 

Anyone I've missed merry Christmas!!


----------



## Sinn

Hi Amelia (and everyone!) 

I'm ok thank you. The bleeding got lighter and stopped on Christmas day. Still not sure what it was or if it means I am out for this month or not? No clots passed (tmi!). 

Think I might start using opks to up my chances of knowing what's going on...

Sinn x


----------



## Honeybear1976

oHey there girls 
Wondered where you'd got to Betty :haha: :haha: 
Flutters on xmss day that's lovely We had a lovely day, Santa was very generous especially to the kids. Col and I were up till 4.30am xmas eve wrapping! I had a samsung galaxy tab it's super  
Samie I sympathise ppl often called my Sofia Sophie it's rather frustrating! I took Ollie to be weighed yesterday and health visitors not there just paper up on wall saying closed till next wk but scales were there so weighed him myself! He was 13lb 3oz! He had his nappy n babygro on so would guesstimate 13lb without, not bad going as he had lost half a pound in hospital. He was 10lb 8n half oz on 5th December so he's well. Sorry to hear Sophia has a cold our house has been snotty for wks!
Hay how exciting you won't be waiting much longer I'm sure :hugs:
Amelia and Sinn definitely worth using the opks. Clear blue one is meant to be superb so guess would be worth the money.
Pink pain you had to work but least you will enjoy next year 
Anna don't worry I'm sure it's all the normal aches and pains ur experiencing.
Kix you ok? 
Lolly, you had a good un then?
Xx


----------



## hay246

glad you had a lovely day honey!

well happy due date to me!! and hurry up lazy baby!!
yesterday i had like tightenings and pain down there as if something was going on down there not sure if is cervix? had it happen about 3 times in 10mins but then nothing.

impatiently waiting!!!

x


----------



## Samie18

Ahhh I'm soo excited hay just think at worst you will have a baby within 2 weeks!!

Sophia has still got a cold so I saw the doc yesterday just to check her chest was clear and the rash on her cheeks was nothing serious. The doc was happy it's a cold so gave us paracetamol. I'd convinced myself she had slapped cheek!
Honey I think sophia will be correcting people forever!
I saw its 14 on the top 100 girls names now.... I didn't want a too popular name, but never mind, maybe the more popular the more people will get it right lol

Not long now either kix!

Betty I can't believe your 15 weeks... Seems like 2 mins ago we were badgering you into testing lol and how amazing you felt flutters, it's so real when they start moving about.

Pink, crappy you had to work...that will be me next year and you will be off! Can't believe your 16 weeks too it's flying by!

Amelia and sinn I'd reccommend opks they worked for us, I know it makes it all a bit scientific but if it makes a baby it's worth it!

Abbi, Rachel hope your both ok and the babies are still lovely =o)

Anna look forward to more funny stories along your journey.

Dunno if lolly still pops by but by Facebook pics she looks fab and like she's having loadsa fun!

Can't remember who I missed....sure there is some!

Hope everyone is eating crap and having fun before the dreaded new year diet lol

xx


----------



## hay246

the new year diet that never happens haha!

well i am just going to do plenty of walking with baby and hope weight drops off quickly lol!

yeah thats it worst case i will be induced end of next weekend, waited this long i suppose a bit longer not going to make much diff! think ill just say to midwife ill wait until next wed when shes in my surgery for sweep if nothing happened before then and then ask her to book me in to be induced.

samie my friends baby has a cough and she took him to drs and chest was clear, think thers lots of bugs going round suppose its unavoidable really!

kix how u feeling?

x


----------



## pink23

fingers crossey baby is here soon hay. have you got one of those balls you could bounce on xx


----------



## kix11

Hiya everyone, 

Had a strange day yesterday had a small gush of fluid leaking on Tursday night but ignored it as was only a tiny bit and nothing happened afterwards. Same thing happened yesterday again so thought I better ring the hospital just in case although I was positive it would be nothing. They asked me to come in so they could make sure my waters weren't leaking as it could cause an infection. I was monitored for about 30 mins and then had an internal examination and everything was fine she just said I had a really watery discharge. The monitor showed I had 2 braxton hicks contractions but I didn't feel them at all thought I hadn't had any?! 

Anyway felt silly going in but they were lovely and told me I was doing the right thing. Suppose it is better to make sure as would never forgive myself if anything was up with baby because I ignored it. 

Been washing all the newborn size clothes and blankets ironed
and put them all away today so cute! 

Hope everyone is ok and Hay can't wait to hear your news hope your not too frustrated waiting. What's everyone doing for new year? 

Xxx


----------



## kix11

Ps yey for my ticker full term! Xx


----------



## hay246

Glad everything is ok tho kix! Better safe than sorry!

I am impatiently waiting shall we say lol! 

I don't think I've had brax hicks either but unless I'm in pain I don't really notice things! My belly has been going really hard today, and quite a lot too, no pain just uncomfy as it's restricting, not sure if this is start of something, can anyone enlighten me?

Xx


----------



## betty14

Honey Im never far away :winkwink: ollie is doing so well!! He sure is a heartbreaker! 

Hay happy due date! Hope bubs makes an appearance soon! So your not impatiently waiting to long ;) 

Samie hope Sofia is on the mend soon bless her heart :hugs: 

The flutters were so tiny I could easily of missed them! But it's happened more since and today after I sneezed :haha: 

Kix glad you went and got checked over always better safe than sorry! Glad your ok tho, these babies do keep us on our toes eh!!! 
Yay for full term too! 

Sorry if I missed anyone! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Glad you're about Betty 
Hay the tightenings could very well be a sign of things starting, really hope it is  xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ollie was very impressed with this present from Santa!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hay246

Thanks me too! Haha honey he is loving his new toy isn't he! Bless him hes such a cutie! 
X


----------



## Abbi808

*Kix* - don't feel silly, I went in to be monitored two days before I had him and everything was fine! It is worth it to be safe! I had really watery discharge too that I thought was my waters and got the mw to check it! It started a few weeks before my labour so could be another good sign for you! 

*Hay* - get walking and bouncing, you might be able to get him lower! I don't know how well it worked for me but the day before I had some strong braxton hicks so spent the morning pacing up and down my garden! Haha! Might be worth a try! 

Little man was weighed again yesterday and he is now 7lbs 6oz - he put on 12oz in a week! So pleased as I was worried he wasn't getting enough to eat! He has some problems with his belly though - he is really gassy and has a hard time lying flat. I just spent £180 on a co-sleeper for him so that I can be closer but he is still much happier when in bed with me! Don't like to do that though because I can't use the angelcare monitor like that and I am completely paranoid about SIDS as I lost my sister to it. It's so hard! Just want him to be safe and comfortable! 

What are everyone's NYE plans? I'm staying in! 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww honey what a cutie! Looks like he loves it :haha:

So exciting all these babies so close! 

Staying in nye here, we all gather and have party food and play singstar :haha:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Is that a dj booth honey? I want a bouncer for her and quite like the zoo jumperoo but they are expensive!

We tried everything to get Sophia to sleep away from us. So far with no success! Initially she only slept on me, she refused her Moses basket so we bought a crib which she still refuses so I've settled on her in bed next to me and I'm gonna sit up all night every night in Jan until we crack this because sids scares me so much. It must be so much worse when its effected you personally!

We have some family round tomorrow and have some food n fireworks then its back to reality and home to Norfolk!


----------



## Abbi808

Aw *Samie* - it's nice to know I am not the only one!! He falls asleep so easily on me but the second I move him he wakes up! I am so so tired! He is currently fast asleep on my shoulder - it is so sweet but not a position I can sleep in! I am going to persevere with the co-sleeper and hope he gets used to it but I don't see it happening....I need help! 

*Betty* - that sounds like a great night! Hope you have a good one!

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey girls,
Glad you're all well :flower:
Ollie is teething so has times where he is clearly in pain, don't like it :( He'll soon be biting me :haha:
NYE- We always stay in with the kids, Col is working so won't be in till 10.30pm :sad1:
Abbi-I can't remember what your little man's birthweight was? Are you bf?
Samie- It's a Leap Frog Learn & Groove Activity Station.
Kix- Always better to be safe than sorry and always trust your instincts :)

xxx


----------



## annanouska

Isn't it funny how u think u stop worrying when...then something else takes over like now the babies r here it's the worry of SIDS fingers crossed for all the babies. Ollie has set the benchmark for tough cookie babies!

I've been to epau again today. Woke up 'wet' feeling at 6-gone to loo and bleeding heavy-sorry tmi but literally pouring. 

Had another scan little bean was waving to us!! They can't see an obvious cause ATM just keep an eye. Still got a light/ medium flow but no clots or major pain which she said is encouraging 

Just got to wait now- really don't kno what to think! x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ab- we posted at the same time :haha:
Forgot to write about co sleeping, all ours slept in with us, Brandon was still in with us (aged 2) when Sofia was born!!! :haha: They are much more content to be with you. I understand your fear about sids but as long as you follow all the guidelines (ie no drink(being drunk-not 1 glass of wine!), drugs, smoking) then it really isn't any more of a risk than them being in a cot on their own or indeed a room of their own. Put a soft blanket on top of the sheet in the co sleeper Abbi, they wake when they go from your warm body to a cold sheet. 
xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Anna, Thanks Ollie has certainly set a standard in the cookie stakes :haha:
Sorry to hear you are having probs again, so glad the scan showed no concern and hope the bleeding stops asap never to return until you are full term and delivered :)
xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Honey* - thanks for the tip about the bedding, I will give that a try! I love having him with me, it's just that having him in the co-sleeper means I can use the monitor which gives me extra peace of mind. I will try and be a bit more relaxed with it, I did let him sleep with me for an hour this morning but I would have passed out if I hadn't! Luckily neither of us smoke and we aren't drinking at all for a while so it is safe enough! We do have a memory foam mattress though which isn't the firmest and I read that the mattress should be firm! :( He was 6lbs 14oz at birth and went down to 6lbs 8oz, he is now 7lbs 6 which the midwife says is great - I am bf'ing so it's a weight off my mind that it is going well(ish) ;)

*Anna* - sorry that you are still having problems, some women do suffer from unexplained bleeding during pregnancy so try not to worry! Just get checked out whenever you feel concerned, that is what they are there for!! 

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Abbi, that weight gain is fabulous, more so for a bf baby cos everyone gets so paranoid about not being able to see exactly how much they are getting. Ollie puts on between 8oz and a pound per week now. You're doing a great job, well done xx


----------



## Samie18

Definitely persevere because I spent most nights sat up to sleep for 5 weeks, she started to go to sleep next to me until she got this cold, now if we put her down she coughs and chokes so I won't leave her there, so we're back at square 1. She also struggles to go down in the day, we were cracking it until we came to my parents and now she wants holding again!!! The baby bjorn has been a life saver otherwise I'd get nothing done.

Can't believe your bleeding again Anna =o( I've got everything crossed for a sticky baby xx
The worrying never ends the pregnancy is just the start xx


----------



## annanouska

i have learnt to ignore the spotting now but this was horrific :cry: im just taking it easy and waiting it out. it is easing a bit so im taking that as a good sign. only another 6 months ish to go lol!!! 

Ive got to know a lady who lost her little girl at 18 weeks due to pprom and seeing how others cope has given me the strength to know i will cope if the worst happens. think the hardest thing is the guilt you have for feeling like you have let others down even though i know i cant do anything. 

DH has made me stay in while he does the groceries :wacko: feel like a naughty child! atleast hes agreed i can sit downstairs now rather than laying in bed, very boring when you dont 'feel' ill! thankfully i have the feline midwife party escorting me everywhere!!! got a bit teary a few moments ago and riddick (camp as christmas that boy) came licking my tears away- bit odd but very cute! 

hope everyone is doing well- so exciting that there are babies almost here :happydance: 

if i do go a little quiet for a bit i will check up on posts but i dont want to burden this thread with woe and missery soif im having a bad time il keep a little quiet :winkwink: xxx 

oh btw-if bean arrives safe and sound it wont be camera shy- had the consultant yday and due to my 'profound obesity' i need growth scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks?! seems ott to be to be honest esp as i had to book them all in yday :wacko: 

they think im at risk of either a big or small baby due to obesity- i did point out i was just over 6 lb and DH was over 13 lb so may be weird anyway! Needless to say- they werent interested! 

Wish i could stay at the epau the whole 40 weeks- ive been that much they are nice to me now!!!!


----------



## Samie18

Ahh Anna you don't have to disappear if things are bad!
The extra scans are pretty routine. Due to obesity your at risk of diabetes which if not picked up and controlled result in larger babies....but they will check for that. And per eclampsia which can result in small babies but your bp is checked regularly so don't worry about your size just keep healthy.

The docs do annoy me how much they make larger women feel bad, to hear how they go on obese women can't get pregnant anyway....which is proved wrong daily. Don't get me wrong there are increased risk but that doesn't mean everything won't end up normal.

Rant over =o)


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna I second what samie said you don't have to go :hug: 

As for the obesity thing, it has irked ms because my booking bmi is 30 I have been sent a letter to a meeting to discuss healthy eating.... Er hello i have lost just over 3 stone I think I know how to keep healthy! And at 15 weeks of I have only Gained a pound!!!!!! 

My midwife requested a consultant app to discuss my risk of gestational diabetes a because of pcos and b as both my parents have type 2..... Not because of my bmi! 

I will be having words on tues :haha:

Ok rant over lol! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Glad you're ok Anna!! 

I'm pleased things have settled down for you Sinn too. I think I'm reading this forum too much cos last night I had a dream where there was a boy called Ollie and I thought that's honeybears baby but this boy was about 4 telling me he was called Ollie and I was thinking but Ollie's a baby! Dreams eh lol 

I'm on cd15 and still neg opk. What days did everyone else get a pos?


----------



## betty14

Amelia I got pos opk on cd 20 the cycle we conceived..... So you are still well in :)

X x x


----------



## Sinn

Fingers crossed Amelia!

I'm not sure where I am in my cycle since the bleeding-should I count it as a period or not? I should be due a visit from AF this weekend if it was mid cycle...guess I'll see what happens. DH and I had got our hopes up despite the bleeding and were disappointed with a BFN this morning. We thought we'd caught it this month before the bleeding started :(

Sinn x


----------



## Samie18

I got a pos on day 16 and the one cycle I had was 32 days so right in half but they vary so much!

It's difficult to say sinn if the bleeding was a period or not as it was mid cycle I'd just wait and see if AF comes. If its only due this weekend then you might not get a bfp yet.


----------



## hay246

Anna u don't need to leave here, that's what forum for :hug: 
Busy in here lot to catch up on! 
Can't give advice with opks as never used them buy fingers crossed for you!

I am having sweep tomorrow afternoon so hopefully it will kick start labour! Exciting!!

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Just to prove a point!
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0131.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## betty14

Hay good luck with the sweep.... Hope it gets things moving so you can meet lo!!

Samie that's so cute bless her! 

Can I pick your midwife brain please? 

Just wondering if I'll hear the hb at my 16 wk appointment on tues? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah you should betty thats when we try, but It's not always easy to find so can take a little while so don't panic!
Also you might need to ask her to listen for you because the NICE guidelines now state auscultating fetal heart has no proof on outcome so don't offer it routinely....but I know no midwife who follows this, they always listen in!


----------



## Honeybear1976

I'm selling my doppler if anyone is interested? No good for the paranoid, but lovely for the occasional listen in  
Nice pic samie.
Hay hope we hear your lovely announcement really soon 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks samie, was thnking I'll prob say ' do we listen to the hb today' and see what she says!! I hope so as I havent heard it at all yet! 

Honey I would so love a Doppler but they scare me so think I'm better off without :haha:

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks *Samie* & *Honey* - I will persevere! Love that pic Samie - I have a similar one:-

Crazy lo's!!

xx
 



Attached Files:







397296_10150637061476038_518996037_11862737_265803517_n.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Samie18

Awww how cute!!

Do ask betty sure they will listen.


----------



## hay246

Just been for my sweep. I'm 2cm dilated and she felt babies head.  hopefully will work! 

Samie what does head presents -3 above ? Spines can't understand the word before looks like ischial lol! Just need contractions to start properly so it can start the thinning and proper labour :happydance: 

Betty I'd defo ask I heard ours at 16 

X


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - Yay! Time to get things going! When my really early contractions started (which I thought were braxton hicks) I had a curry, sex, bounced on my ball and walked around the garden so try some of those to help things along! Fingers crossed that your lo isn't too far away!!

Xx


----------



## pink23

Hi all just in case I'm not on later happy new year , hope baby is here soon hay x x


----------



## Samie18

Yup is ischial spines lol they are little boney bits on the pelvis and they are what we use to measure how high or low the head is. so minus 3 means 3 cms above the spines so still a little high.


----------



## betty14

Ooh hay I so hope this is it for ya! And already 2 only 8 to go :happydance:

Samie you sure are good to us letting us pick your brains :) 

Happy new year pink, and a happy new year to all of you lovely ladies :) 

2012 is gonna be very exciting!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I quite like having a use lol

Next year is gonna be exciting....this time last year I was 3 days from stopping my pill...how time goes so quickly these days!


----------



## kix11

Happy new year ladies hope you all have a lovely night! Lots of babies due in 2012 will be a fab year! 
Hay all sounds promosing baby will be here very soon! 

I'm really uncomfy these last few days with twinges in lower ab and baby moving alot which is actually hurting feels like lots of pressure. And other strange thing is my nipples are killing me! Not long to wait though and been feeling great up until now so hate complaining as wouldn't change a thing! 

Happy new year again everyone! 
Xxxx


----------



## hay246

Happy new year everyone!

Hoping I'll have my lovely little one by Tuesday fingers crossed!!

X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooh Hay I'm very excited for you xx
Happy new year to you all, to think I joined in 2010 and we are about to enter 2012 

Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies :) hope everyone had a lovely evening. 

AF has arrived :D I'm quite chuffed actually because it took 1 month for her to arrive after stopping cerazette and I think I ov which is fantastic news for me. Let's see what this cycle is like. I will be opk and temping this month! 

Kix and Hay any news?? Xx


----------



## betty14

Lol samie glad you like it :winkwink: 

Kix not long and all the discomfort will be forgotten and so very worth it!! 

Hay any news? 

Honey I joined 2010 too! How time flies eh!! 

Didums glad she came, it's a relief when it happens and you can start to count a cycle! 

Did everyone have a good nye? 

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Happy new year everyone hope 2012 is a good year for everyone

i also never got chance to come on and say merry christmas :flower:

Just thought i would pop on and see if there is any announcements of little ones being born but looks like ur still waiting hay
Good luck with the labour :flower:

How is everyone else doing?

Rachael


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Honey both me and you joined in November 2010 and we both got pregnant and had the same due date what are the chances of that lol 

Rachael


----------



## annanouska

Happy New Year Everyone! im feeling a bit better mentally today so thought id pop by and say hello. Thanks for all being so kind with me I just never want to keep burdening the thread with depression! 

Ive found this pregnancy tolerable physically but mentally so hard but i think thats due to a lot of other things we have been through recently and the weird scares I keep having. 

The bleed almost stopped by yesterday morning (so 24 hrs it lasted but did get lighter after about 2 hrs) and just had a bit of brown spotting/ v light flow yesterday and just some brown spotitng when i wipe today (sorry tmi). i like to be honest about these things as maybe someday somebody else will have similar experiences and could relate to what i put! 

Yesterday morning I did loose 3 very dark almost maroon/brown clot like things ranging form pea sized to broad bean size. The dr did do a good ultrasound and couldnt 'see' any cause for the bleed im not sure if maybe it is/was a SCH or possibly the placenta moving? She did say it oculd just be the baby implanting further which seemed really weird to me. 

I am still worried but if nothing else happens (fingers crossed) im going to try and sit it out until our 19 wk scan on 9th feb. Just want little beanie to be ok. 

I wonder when Hay will go in-its getting exciting now isnt it? and Sorry to hear about Kix struggling a bit, def right that it will all be worth it. 

Hope everyone is enjoying themselves today. im just taking it easy, really feel fine but i thought rest wont harm me :haha:lol xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

That is really weird Rachael!!! They are a lot of coincidences aren't they  Maybe the kids will end up in the same university reading the same subject wouldn't that be freaky lol

Anna glad you are feeling less anxious even just a little  Im sure you will be ok till the 9th feb then you will get a longer more detailed look at ur little one 
x


----------



## betty14

Anna glad to hear your doing ok, some women do experience bleeding and have perfectly happy bundles bouncing about inside.... I know it's hard but chin up :hugs:

We celebrated my bros bday today and my sil used her Doppler on ms and we heard baby's hb for the firsttime :cloud9: I'm so glad oh got to be there too!! 

Hope hays absence is a good sign :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## hay246

Glad u feel bit better Anna! 

Can I pick Anyones brains pls? My belly keeps going really hard but lasts for longer than a minute what will this be? Is uncomfy so presuming it's contraction as goes super hard not painful or anything though. I'm just stuck cause read everywhere they should only last 30-40 secs! :shrug:

X


----------



## betty14

Sounds promising hay, my friend had painless tightening I. The very early stages of labour both times..... :D

I hope this is it for ya!

I'm sure samie will be the best to answer tho :) 

X x x


----------



## pink23

Fingers crossed hay x x


----------



## Samie18

They can last longer than a minute hay.... As long as there not on top of each other. They are often like period cramps or back ache in early labour. They should start getting regular and will then last usually between anywhere from 30secs to a min and usually when 5 mins apart or your waters break call into the delivery unit!

It sounds Like things are starting to me very exciting!!!


----------



## kix11

Hay I'm really excited for you can't wait to hear your news! Wonder if the tightenings are braxton hicks or if labour is starting?! Dying to know how you are! 

Everyone else ok? 

No news for me just uncomfortable reckon I will have a few weeks yet. Midwife appt on tues wondering if baby is engaged. I feel like he / she is but who knows 

Xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

I'm glad you're ok Sinn!! Still weird what happened to you but i'm sure it's just your body settling down. 

That's great for you diddums too!! You can start now  

Exiting for hay and kix anyday now woop!!! 

I'm still testing using clearblue ovulation tests and keep getting negatives I'm on cd17 now


----------



## annanouska

hay not long to go!!!! 

this is a super quick post as just going for a car ride yey but betty- have you stopped your met now and if so when / how? did you gradually decrease or just stop? 

my consultant told me to stop when i went in last week but since the whole bleed ive kept on it but at 2 a day instead of 3. didnt know whether to do a few days of 2 then 1 then stop or just stop? she wasnt my proper pcos one and didnt seem to really know just wondered if you had been given advice? as ever google is confusing! 

x


----------



## betty14

Anna I stopped After my 13 wk scan, my mw just said to stop it no need to wean off :) 

Hope hay is ok and bubs is on the way :happydance:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hope Hay is having her bundle of joy and it's not too painful


----------



## kix11

I hope Hay is having her little one too! Thinking about you Hay xx


----------



## hay246

sadly not! :( feeling so fed up, going over is so depressing i really want baby here now!! 

i keep getting the tightenings but its staying hard for long period and when i walk or stand up it just stays hard and tight. i am not in pain with it, i do get the odd twinge and pain when i walk and sometimes at night. i am so confused!! and i was 2cm sat and didnt feel anything differently happening apart from what is happening now just less than now i'd say!! 

i just dunno what to do or what to think! wish it was just straight forward!! 

x


----------



## Abbi808

Aw *Hay *- I'm sorry you are so frustrated! Sounds like braxton hicks to me - I got them quite frequently towards the end and they only started to actually hurt me on the Friday before I went into labour (went into labour on the Sunday night). Have you not been having them before now? Also, I think it is quite common to dilate a couple of cm and not really feel much/know that it is happening, I have watched so many pregnancy programmes and some women are a few cm for a few weeks before labour begins so don't worry that you haven't noticed any pain. Just try and stay positive and enjoy (the best you can) the last few hours/days of being pregnant, I actually really miss my belly! haha! Can you believe it? One thing I would say is that although my db has had two weeks off I feel like I have barely spent any time with him as we are both always so busy with lo - we managed to watch a film together for the first time in weeks last night and it was so nice! Maybe just try and enjoy some time with your OH to help you relax and remember that your lo will be here for sure in less than two weeks (probably earlier) Hope this helps your mood (even if just a little) xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sorry it's dragging Hay :-( I went to the hospital 3 times in 2 days and all 3 times they told me no contractions were registering on their monitor so I'd go home, the last time I was crying for gas and air and they said same bout machine I told her straight I was in bloody pain, the doc cameand checked me and said oo 5cm!!! Ollie was born hour and half later xx It will all be over very soon xx


----------



## hay246

thanks girls, hospital is like just under an hour away so thats another thing that plays on my mind! ive not really had BH at all the whole pregnancy to be honest, ive had belly go hard for short spells very rarely, but half the time i prob mistook it for the baby moving! 

im just gonna try and forget about the tightenings and stuff and hope that i know about it when its time. cause clearly nothing is progressing :(
another sweep wed if nothing by then, which im not looking forward to.
driving me crazy x


----------



## hay246

just been to the toilet for a bm (sorry tmi) but i wiped alot of jelly/snot like yellow. is this my mucous plug??? x


----------



## Abbi808

Could be *Hay* - was it tinged with any blood? I had blood stained mucus the night I went into labour! I think your approach is best - you will drive yourself nuts otherwise! If you get tightenings that are painful like period cramps then take notice of how frequent they are as you will probably want to leave for the hospital a little earlier than most considering how far you are from it! 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Ooh exciting stuff hay! I so hope this is it for ya and bubba makes a speedy appearance 

:happydance::dance:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Sounds like it hay, they have a consiatency of egg white but in a variety of colours!


----------



## annanouska

yey exciting stuff! Hopefully not too long now! 

thanks for the info betty will stop this week. 

still convinced i lost some of my plug the other week but really going to try and ignore it along with the drama of the weekend! 

Ended up telling facebook people about Bean today- not my intention but a friend had let it slip on new yr so i didnt want people to think i wasn't telling them. Dont take this strangely (please) but apart form your lovely i do know my facebook people so it may have upset them- you know how some people have millions of random friends they dont know lol. 

Just hope I havent jinx anything by telling them but I suppose you are never really in a 'safe' zone as such. Still got some brown spotting but im guessing htings are taking a little while to work through. It sounds daft we only saw Bean Friday as it was all happening but i stll worry incase something has happened since then but im trying really hard to just let what will be, be. xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Omg just got a smiley face on my clearblue digital opk!


----------



## Sinn

That's good Amelia, I've only got negs so far :(


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thats brilliant Amelia :happydance: Im sure you will get yours soon Sinn.


----------



## Samie18

Woohoo Amelia time to get at it =o)

Sure you havent jinxed things Anna try to keep positive even though its hard xx

Hope things are happening hay =o)

Were back in Norfolk now, time to straighten the house...oh the joys!


----------



## betty14

Anna I'm sure you haven't jinxed it, keep positive and I'm sure it will be ok! 

Amelia that's ace!mget busy with :sex: 

Sinn I'm sure yours won't be far away.... 

Samie I hate the deflation of coming home and having a ton to do! 

Busy one for me today slimming world then midwife and chiropractor later to see if he can fix my pelvis!! 

Hope hay is ok! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Good luck with your appointments Betty!

Great news Amelia and sure won't be long for u sinn!

Anna try and keep as positive as poss!

I'm still here! Baby doesn't want to come and see us yet!
Another sweep tomorrow - joy!
Been gettin more crampy feelings and twinges and some pain down there as if something going on, but could be anything !

X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hay all those things you describe sound very much like early labour, not long to wait now im sure xx


----------



## hay246

Thanks honey I hope so! X


----------



## Samie18

Hopefully you won't need a sweep tomorrow xx


----------



## annanouska

come on baby hay!!! got to be a boy- being very lazy but you never can tell!!! 

Ive let the cat out of the bag at work too today seeing as i take a wee break every 30 mins!! my boss knew but only a couple of very close colleagues. 

had a strange 'feeling' today. not pain just low down pressure mainly when i sit but also when i stand. figured it might be the bean moving up a little and getting bigger so just puting pressure. 

I feel better chatting with a few people at work- turns out lots of people i work with have had bleeding- one girl is 6 1/2 months now and still gets a monthly bleed- weird eh? 

hope everyones ok. great news for the pos opk but never fear if you dont get one mine was about CD 25 i think but it just takes the body time ot rest you may not get one for a few cycles. 

hope betty does well with all the appointments today- busy bee! 

pink- when are you becoming public? 

ohh those who ahve already got the t-shirt- when did you feel you needed maternity or looser cloths? mine feel a bit snug but i cant think i have 'bump' as im just fat. think ive just eaten too much to be honest! xxx

back on a *diet* today- not dieting but no more christmas munchies!


----------



## betty14

hey ladies, 

midwife was fab, all bloods back except one which i might have to have redone :wacko: heard babys heartbeat :cloud9: and i managed to hear it myself at home tonight too!!

went to chiropractor too, owie!! although he is really good and has said he can fix me :happydance:

samie, when is it not ok to lay on my tummy anymore??

do you fell better now you have told anna?

hay any news??

kix you ok?

i am sooooo tired now, time for a cuppa and feet up i think!!

x x x


----------



## hay246

Betty no news! :-(
Glad all went well, in regards to your belly I think you know when it's not comfortable then stop, I slept on my belly till it was uncomfy, I can't wait to sleep on belly again altho even now I'm half side half belly ish but will pillow under belly!

Kix hope ur ok x


----------



## betty14

Aww hay, hope baby doesnt take much longer :( thanks for the advise on belly, I was a little concerned as chiro had my laying face down, I wasn't uncomfortable at all so guess it's ok... I also sleep pretty much on it too! I'm sure that will change when I'm bigger and the baby doesn't like being squished!! 
X x x


----------



## kix11

Hiya, thanks Betty and Hay all good
with me. 

Betty I lay on my tummy until about
20 weeks when it started being uncomfy and Anna about 23 weeks bought first maternity clothes but was wearing more baggy tops from about 20 weeks as little bump started about then. 

First official day of maternity leave for me today as took hols before Xmas had a lovely day cleaning and relaxing. Had a mid wife appt too and she said baby's head is slightly engaged?! Not sure what slightly means but better than nothing! 

I have been bouncing on ball for an hour or so but decided to get off as feeling a lot of pressure since doing it right down below? 

Hay hope sweep is ok and that baby will be ready foe the world very soon can't be far off!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah sleep on your belly until its uncomfy think I was about 30ish weeks. Not sure on the maternity clothes Anna, because I was so sick I lost weight so all the normal stuff fitted still at the end!


----------



## betty14

Thanks samie, just wanted to make sure it wasn't a no no or dangerous to lay on my tummy!! 

Anna I'm already in mat trousers.... My normal ones fit but were just not comfy anymore....And I can tell ya the mat trousers with the pouch are the most comfortable trousers in the world!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Nope it's sleeping on your back they advise against. Once the baby doesn't like belly sleeping she will let you know and kick until you move =o)


----------



## betty14

Thanks Samie, your a star! 

Can't wait to feel proper kicks and wiggles :) 

X x x


----------



## pink23

Anna- most my close friends and family know just haven't said on fb as oh family are on there and they only talk to us when they want something or when new baby comes it will be all smiles for the first few months and it really annoys me.
Betty- I was worried about sleeping on belly to .
Well I had the oddest dream that I felt baby moving and I put hands on belly and felt babies bum and head even lo felt it what wired things we dream of.
I haven't got to get a lot of baby stuff now I dont think. Bought 2 rompers from next were only a fiver, bought some bibs today and just stocking up on nappies . Getting calebs big bed next week so the cot can go in our room then. Can't believe it's 3 weeks until 20 week scan its flying by x x x


----------



## hay246

been midwife did a minimal sweep, cervix still posterior so couldnt get it to it very well... so uncomfortable! she said she doubts it will work and that if i go into labour i am prob just ready! 

roll on sunday, induction booked for 2.30pm just cant wait now :D

x


----------



## betty14

Aww hay, you are obviously just very comfy for baby! 

Things can change very quick tho! I'll still keep all crossed that it happens before Sunday! X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hay- sweep doesn't sound nice, fortunately have never had to have one. Hope the induction isn't necessary and you know the end is finally in sight now :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance:xxx


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies!

Have decided to start temping as well as using opks so I have the full picture, I don't feel like I know my cycle at all now given the spotting (still going on, but stopped for a week. This should be my AF time now but just light spotting instead). 

Can anyone send me or direct me to a good chart that I can download please?

Thanks 

Sinn x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Sinn
Sorry ur not having much of a normal cycle yet, temping works for a lot of ppl though I did't use it. Can't help with good charts just wanted to acknowledge ur post :flower:


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi Sinn I use an app on my iPhone to temp but if you google bbt chart there are loads you can download and print off. Which opk are you using?


----------



## kix11

Hay sweep sounds rubbish hope you're ok and like Betty says hope it happens before
Sunday for you! Keep us posted! 

I've been getting loads of bh contractions last night and today just keep bouncing on ball and hoping baby comes in next 2 weeks! 

Xx


----------



## annanouska

sinn and amelia- 

get on to fertility friend you can download the the iphone as well.. u can subscribe for a slighter more detialed version which i did eventually but the free one is great. you can record your bbt and opk results. Do you check you 'cervical fluid'. really thought that was ridiculous but it helped me as i learnt i had hostile fluid so thick that it would have been hard for them to swim through so i got some pre-seed and my bfp that month! 

i have long cycles due to pcos so not really a 'month'! i wouldnt advise spending a fortune on lots of things- i got my bbt thermometer form boots butinternet is far cheaper. 

i would really recommend a book on amazon 'taking charge of your fertility' its about £10 and i learnt so much and it was my charting bible! it helps you look at patterns for your charts, possible problems etc. 

it was horrid at first and i found it so stressful but after my first cycle i felt like a pro! dont stress if you dont get up exactly the same time you can 'adjust' the temp and you will soon learn roughly what the difference is in. you do need to try and sleep well though someitems i wake constantly and it messes them up! 

HTH. 

COME ON HAY!!!!!!!! 

BETTY- REALLY NEED MAT TROUSERS BUT I FEEL IM JUST FAT LOL 

ON A PLUS-IVE AVOIDED GOING TO GP SO FAR WITH MY RANDOM PRESSURES AND 'PAINS' THINK ITS JUST RL PAIN ETC SO TRYING NOT BE BE A DRAMA PATIENT!


----------



## annanouska

kix- would be funny if you ended up same day as hay lol!


----------



## Sinn

Thanks ladies, I will look at fertility friend as I have an iPhone. I'm just using internet cheapies at the moment while I try to get some sense of normality!


----------



## kix11

Sure Hay will be first! Wouldnt be fair otherwise come on baby Hay we want to know if you are a boy or girl! Xx


----------



## Samie18

One born every minute brought a tear to my eye! 
Its just amazing!


----------



## Honeybear1976

I cried like a baby, you do miss the putting them on your chest moment, they took my youngest 2 straight to scbu, was awful :-(


----------



## betty14

Havent watched it yet, was visiting my friend who had her baby yesterday :) 

Can't wait to watch! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Aww that one was a whopper bless 10 lb 10 wow! 
She had a nice birth the one with Freya! So cute!

Kix fingers crossed u don't go over!

I just can't wait til Sunday now so glad I have a date set that I know progress will be made just hope induction doesn't take ages if it doesn't come before then!
Wish it was Sunday tomorrow so impatient now!
Excited to meet baby and see if a pink or blue one also lookin forward to weight lol! Think will be in the 7s! 

Hope everyone ok! On iPod so can't remember what posts I've missed!

Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ollie found himself and he likes his reflection :haha:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Samie18

Sooooo cute! I try Sophia in the mirror but she looks away lol mustn't like what stares back =o)

We had a bit of success last night.....got Sophia to sleep in her crib for around 4 hrs, had a few grumbles and stirs but managed to settle her! She also had two stints in her Moses basket today, this evening for about 3 hrs Wahoooo its the longest free I've had for ages. So I managed to sort her newborn stuff and list it on ebay!
There is hope.

Sunday will soon be here, I hope you dont need induction and beat them to it!

I didn't realise how important it is as a midwife the things you do for women at the delivery stage until i had sophia. They delivered her on to my chest but she needed resuscitating so was taken out for the first few mins and I didn't realise how much I missed until I watched them tonight.... I can't wait to get delivering babies again!

I'm hoping I'm still alive in the morning this wind is shaking the house, I hope the house insurance is correct lol


----------



## Abbi808

*Samie* - similar here, Jake was taken straight away for oxygen so he wasn't put on my chest for a few minutes. Was so scary! Once they gave him me it was the best feeling in the world! :D Well done for making progress, Jake is a little better but we are having some feeding problems as I have developed some pain in my left breast. I had a fever last night too which has now gone. I'm worried it could be mastitis, I really hope not! Spent the night feeding from that side so pain has gone down loads, really don't want to need antibiotics! 

*Sinn* - Anna's advice is exactly what I would have said. Fertility friend is brilliant and so is preseed! There is a brilliant app called pink pad for the iPhone which I recommend too! 

*Hay* - not long now!! Hope you go in before Sunday but if not only 3 days to wait!

*Kix* - keep on the ball, I used it loads and I am sure it helped! 

So I found this miracle gadget! It is a mobile (no wires) baby breathing monitor which clips on to the nappy. It is only about the size of a tic tac box and it sounds an alarm if baby stops breathing and vibrates to try and rouse the baby too. We used it last night on Jake and I love it! I set it so that makes a tiny tick with each breath he takes too (fab for the car or anywhere that you can't see lo) Anyway, as it still works with him in my bed (unlike my angelcare) I got 8 hours sleep last night! Broken sleep but still sleep! Happy happy happy! Haha! 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww honey that is an adorable picture :) 

Samie glad to hear you have made progress :thumbup:

Abbie, that gadget sounds fab! And well done on the 8 hours!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie great bout the progress. Obem alwaya has me weepy, they took both mu youngest away to special care so didn't see for quite a while, over 36hrs with Jack and about 2 with Oliver. 
Abbie-I have had mastitis with Ollie, I tried to just carry on feeding and hope for the best but did need antibiotics after a few days :-( ask your midwife to get you a script if you still see her or ring the surgery. Erythromycin is fine while you're feeding and will do the trick 
Hope everyone else is fine?
Xx


----------



## annanouska

ohhhh abbi that sounds good! 

cant bring myself to watch one born everyminute- there may be bad things in it which will send me into a panic. im not sure if its a real condition but im sure of got antenatal anxiety disorder! its ridiculously over the top! 

had a strange dream this morning probably between 3-6 ish. i was in work and went to the loo. was leaving hte cubicle when my waters broke. i ran out shouting for an ambulance as i was only 14 weeks so knew LO wouldnt make it but still had to deliver. In a very backwards weird way I hope it was some sort of sign that Hay's waters broke in the early hours!!!! 

im not letting my dream panic me as ive been murdered/raped/kidnapped etc so many times in my dreams if they were all destined to be true id be about my 99th life now!


----------



## Abbi808

*Honey* - really? How did it start with you? MW has discharged me so will have to go to the doctors if it gets any worse! 

*Anna* - you are even more of a worrier than I am! haha! Crazy dreams are normal in pregnancy though! I would watch obem as it will help prepare you! I watched so many of those shows and I really think they helped!

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Abbi it started with my breast being sore, then I had a small red patch on it, soon a greater area was red and felt hot to touch. It did help to carry on feeding from it, although during the feed I was in tears with the discomfort it felt better after the feed. I also had a fever and felt generally s****y. Definitely don't leave it too long, carry on feeding from it, take the antibiotics and it will soon be gone  Wish I hadn't been such a martyr!!! 
Anna my dreams or should I say nightmares were very frequent and upsetting during all my pregnancies so don't worry it's normal


----------



## betty14

Anna we can't help how we are built, and you are a worrier as am I! What I will say is please try to enjoy being pregnant as it's a Miracle happening right in your tummy and I don't want you to look back and regret anything :hugs:

Abbie def don't leave it, better to get checked and be told all is ok than leave it! 

Wonder how hay is? X x x


----------



## hay246

Thanks all

I am just focusing on Sunday now! Think baby is going to definitely wait until then!

Samie and abbi glad to hear of the progress 
Honey cute pic 

Betty it really is amaZing a baby in belly I stil think it's hard to believe now lol!

X


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks girls - I am going to leave it until tomorrow as the redness has gone and I feel fine now, it might come back though so will keep an eye on it and get an emergency app at the docs if I need one. Knowing my luck I will be fine until Saturday and then I will be in agony and the doctors will be closed! *Honey* - once it started for you did it just get worse or did it get better at any point like mine has? 

Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

If I remember for about a day I thougt it was gettin better and the next day it was worse :-( Maybe hang on till tomorrow and if any if the worser symptoms are still there get to to the docs, the antibiotics won't hurt you or Jake x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks *honey* - I have booked an app for later this afternoon, would rather have the medicine there to take if it gets worse than to have to go to to the doctors feeling awful tomorrow! xx


----------



## hay246

hope it gets better soon Abbi! :) xx


----------



## annanouska

I was two weeks late when i was born Hay finger crossed not long- obviously my hope that it was your waters this morning was non founded! 

Was feeling pleased as id got rid of my brown spotting for 2 days and now its back!!! Sorry for the tmi but not sure if i was a bit constipated ( i didnt think i was) but courtesy of my smoothie obsession have been a lot today and thats when the spotting came back, really think its just irritation- will keep an eye on it. 

have to recommend home made smoothies to everyone right now-i seem to get a bit peckish at times and trying to eat healthy etc. yesterday i made a huge jug of strawberry and banana and today ive done mango and passionfruit mmmmmm. 

i just blend them with a cup of water and half a cup of orange juice. if im feeling kind i even share it at work but mostlyi share it with bean lol! 

weve been invited to a party (50th) on 18th feb il be 21/22 weeks i think so will be nice- hopefully a couple of my dresses still fit, il just not wear the spanx pants and claim a nice bump despite it all being flab!! i do keep thinking i have a bit of a bump kind of thing going on but really dont know as ive looked pregnant for about 10 yrs. my lower tummy/ apron seems to be rising and swelling a bit, quite probably from the christmas and new year but we live in hope! i will be getting a 'im not fat im pregnant' t shirt at 6 months all being well as i never get offered a seat or the door held open yet pregnant ladies do!!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Abbi what did doc say? How you feeling? 
Anna all ok with you? Smoothies sound yummy, I'm trying to get a nice hand blender with accessories ready for when I'm weaning Ollie  
Hay not from you in a bit, you ok? 
Everyone else, hope you are well?
Betty can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going 
Xxx


----------



## betty14

I know honey, seemed like it took forever to get to 12 weeks now I'm a whole month past!!! 

Will be the 20 wk scan before I know it!!! 

Hope hay is ok! 

Anna smoothies are one of my fav in the summer!!

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

I have a question. I used clearblue digital opk and got a negative at 4:30pm on Monday but then a positive at 8:30pm so when do I say my actual ovulation date was? Do I count it as Monday or Tuesday or even Wednesday? I don't know how many dpo I am! Can anyone help? X


----------



## Abbi808

*Honey* - he gave me antibiotics but I haven't taken any yet as I feel fine today. Pain is pretty much gone and redness is completely gone so going to keep my eye on it and take them if it comes back. I'm a bit annoyed though as I mentioned to him that whenever I take antibiotics I get thrush and so I asked what treatment would be safe as I can't use a pessary being 2 weeks pp. He said that the oral capsule is safe whilst bf'ing. However, on the canesten website (who make the medicine) it says that it isn't safe when bf'ing! Not good really is it? 

*Anna* - I love smoothies too but have to limit fruit at the mo as jake has bad gas :(

I am starting to think that Jake might have silent reflux. He grimaces and arches his back whenever he eats and gags a lot. He looks lik he is in so much pain but I can't work out what is causing it. The doctor has been useless too! Think I will have to speak to the hw about it as it is horrible to see him so upset! On the plus side he only woke me up once in the night and once really early this morning Had 8 hours sleep!! :D
Xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Amelia* - I didn't use opks so I'm not sure! I think o normally comes a day or two after the surge but I may be wrong! I am sure one of the girls will know though. I would temp as well if you can as it is more accurate!

X


----------



## Samie18

You can get positives over a couple of days. The surge usually happens 12 - 48 hrs before ovulation with the average egg release 36 hrs. So Its difficult to work to the day exactly but could say the day after for average.

Abbi Sophia is on gaviscon for reflux. She was doing exactly what you describe Jake as doing and wasn't being sick. She's been a lot better since she was started on it. You can give it for breast fed babies although its not the easiest. We tried and it ended up everywhere but her mouth lol.

Betty your 20 week scan will soon be here, exciting!

Anna have you had a speculum done to see if there is Any erosion on your cervix which is causing the bleed? And prob stating the obvious but could you have hemorrhoids that are bleeding this time as you said your constipated? Just a though although I'm sure you would know lol

Quiet on the hay front....maybe baby is making an appearance!

xx


----------



## Samie18

Also Abbi you can take oral thrush treatment, but it's on a does the benefit outweigh the risk.....
Manufacturers always advise against because they don't test on pregnant/ postpartum women due to safety and ethics. But the bnf which is the drug bible states it's present in breast milk but amount probably too small to be harmful.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Abbie I was just about to write the same as Samie, always get the doc to look in the BNF before giving you anything!!! I take medication that is very strong and tiny bits are present in breastmilk but I really need the medication so that need outweighs the tiny amount to Ollie. 
Anna now that Samie mentions cervical erosion, I had to have an examination when I was around 20wks with Sofia as I had a bleed and they said it was cervical erosion, can be caused by lots of things but they told me either vigorous sex or could be coz I'd already had one child!! :haha:
Ollie was very colicky for a few wks around Jake's age and I tried a few different things found Infacol worked best, gave it b4 every feed. Wow you did get lots of sleep :happydance: Ollie has been a bit mizzy since his jabs the other day, but beginning of the week he slept 6 and a half hours in 1 stretch :) We are putting the cot up shortly next to my side of our bed and may see if he will sleep a few hrs in there :haha: Did you try a blanket Abbi?
xx
Hay hope you've popped off to crack on with it :haha:


----------



## hay246

Hi girls

Nope baby still hanging on in there really don't think there's any hope of me going into labour on my own. So think Sunday it is! Glad the end is not too far away now though! Just hoping they let my boyfriend stay as it's over an hour drive would be a pain if they sent him away for me to be left on my own!

X


----------



## Sinn

Amelia that all sounds positive! Hope you get it timed right!

I'm still bleeding :(


----------



## Samie18

Awww hay I was hoping baby was on the way... For some reason I nearly said she even though thought it was a boy all the way....
I bet baby is gonna be big!

Where I work partners have to go at 9pm on the ward so those being induced have to be left. only if your induced on delivery can they stay. Loads of partners sleep in the canteen or car because if things happen quick they are close by, plus you can walk about with them after 9.
x


----------



## kix11

All this talk of your lovely little ones Honey, Samie and Abbi are making me really excited and nervous all rolled into one! Abbi fingers crossed you won't need the antibiotics then all will be ok. 

Samie how long was Sophia in newborn clothes? I saw you mention the other day that you were going to sort her clothes. People have bought us so many newborn clothes already worried our little one won't be able to wear them all before they dont fit half thinking of changing some to 0-3! 

Been to mamas and papas today because my grandma gave us some money to buy a little bouncer chair so got a lovely one in the sale. Hardly done a thing all week feels weird waiting! Anyone got any tips on breastfeeding? 

Anna your smoothies sound lovely it's making me really want some fruit! 

Betty I agree with Honey your pregnancy is flying by!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## kix11

I have just written a post and it says it has gone to an administrator before it will be viewable how strange?! Gonna wait and see if it comes on before I repeat myself! Trying again with this one! 

Hay hope you are ok and at least only one day to wait do you go in sunday morning? 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Evening ladies, 

I Soooo can't wait for 20 wk scan then we can start calling bump by name :) 

Hay sorry to hear your still waiting! Must be a boy :haha: Sunday will cone soon enough and we will all be here waiting with bated breath for updates!! 

Amelia I used to keep testing till I got a net then count the next day as 1dpo.... 

Sinn sorry to hear your still bleeding, have you made an appointment? 

Kix which swing did you get? 
It is gong quick eh! I'll be in hays position in no time :haha:

Wonder why They sent yourpost to admin? 

Hope I haven't missed anyone, baby brain in full swing now :wacko:

X x. X


----------



## kix11

They have took out a whole chunk of
my post about a book I am reading and just posted anyone got any tips on breast feeding?! How weird! I wrote about a book I am reading on baby routines etc an asked if anyone else was following any routine because the book seemed too strict. 

How weird?! Feel like big brother is watching now! 

Betty we got the ripple bouncer chair it had £10 off we got the vintage circus one all lovely colours red green and purple xxx


----------



## Samie18

Kix she was prob in newborn for 2 weeks if that! So much of her stuff was new or worn for a few hours, some eBay peeps will get lovely clothes for nothing! 
Newborn stuff i think goes upto about 7lb 8oz only. 0-3 is better, Sophia is still in the 0-3.... Though not for much longer she was 11lb 14 oz today little fatty =o)
You will need some newborn but not much, mainly sleep suits.
I'm sad I bought so much newborn because I got some lovely things I wanted to see her in more =o( 
but I kept my faves back for memories!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks Betty! I carried on and it was neg on Tuesday night so I stopped testing so would Wednesday be 1dpo? Also my temp only rose for the first time today so does that match? Or would today be 1dpo? Sorry I'm new to both opk and temping!


----------



## Samie18

We had no routine here, we let her demand feed and because I loved snuggles so much she always slept on me........now I can't get her to sleep alone! So the only advise ill give is......if baby will settle alone let them because they become clingy verrrryyyyy quickly, I can't get nothing done! In fact I'm sat here, I pad in one hand baby on the other arm lol
But I hate giving advise because it's your baby and i hate people telling me what to do! you will find your way =o)

Breast feeding tips, don't pressure yourself, it's a new skill for you and baby to learn and can take time, but if it doesn't work so be it, baby will still be loved and fed. Formula never killed anyone so don't be made to feel bad if that's what you do.

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Kix any help with bf I should be able to help with, I've fed all 4 of mine, Sofia for 19months!! Feel free to pm me anytime x


----------



## kix11

Thanks Samie and Honey! I'm just going to try and relax and try my best! Might message you after baby is here honey you must be an expert! I will only be able to bf until back to work and I'm wondering about expressing for a wedding and my dads 60th where baby will be left with hubbys mum and dad overnight. Can't believe I am worrying or even thinking about that already I obviously have far to much time on my hands! 

Samie we only have vests and sleepsuits really but there are so many! When we find out if baby is a boy or girl hopefully people will get 0-3 months or if not I can swop things! 

Just had a private message from one of the administrators to explain that the author of the book I have been reading is known to sue forums so they have to remove any comments about it?! 

What's everyone up to this weekend? My days are merging doesn't feel like the weekend! 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Kix that's odd! Wonder why you can't say.... I'm sure I've seen posts about books and films etc before! 

Amelia I didnt temp as I have an erratic sleep pattern so not sure what to advise really, sorry that's not much help! Have you got fertility friend set up? That pretty much gives you your ov date....

X x x


----------



## betty14

Ha ha we posted at the same time kix! At least you know you didnt do anything wrong!! 

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

hi girls,

just popped in to see if Hay has had the baby. By the looks of it, she hasnt :nope: 
Hows everyone else doin? kix you must be getting excited now :happydance:

Me and my husband heard Lily giggle for the first time tonight what an amazing experience that was :happydance::cloud9:
Im still managing to breast feed for some reason all of a sudden everything seems much easier and i seem to be having some more time on my hands to get things done :thumbup:

Honey how is olly? and samie how is sofia? 

How are your pregnancies coming along pink, betty?

Hope i havent missed anyone, sorry if i have there is sooo many pages to read through :flower:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Hello rachael,

Glad your doing ok with lily :) thanks for asking after me, I'm doin ok, not long till my 20 week scan, hope they can tell what bubba is :)

X x x


----------



## pink23

Hi girls need to catch up.
Hope your doing ok hay xx
Well my monthly appointments have gone to fortnightly. Being getting headaches and doc didnt look to happy when i told he and bp was a bit higher than usual. This is where I know this pregnancy isnt going to plain sailing. good while it lasted. The other thing that confused me was told to go onto asprin without any explanation.
Cant believe im nearly half way. Oh and I heard heartbeat sooo cute xxx


----------



## Samie18

Sorry to hear things aren't plain sailing pink. I don't wanna jinx things but id say the Dr had pre eclampsia down for you. The asprin is newish guidance, evidence shows it helps placenta function and reduces the risk of pre eclampsia.

I hope things get easier x


----------



## hay246

hi rachael glads all well with you and lily aww bet giggle was lovely for first time!! 

samie thanks for that, will just have to see how the day goes then i guess. im lookin forward to the weight, im expecting around 8lb maybe!! 

kix i bet u cant wait, i so hope ur not waiting like me! i am going in at 2.30pm!

pink thanks for asking im doing ok just roll on sun :) sorry to here about bp. 

amelia sorry im no help with temping etc as i never did it but hopefully ur bfp wont be far away!

sinn i hope bleeding stops soon!

betty it deffo is going fast, be in my shoes but hopefully not with a late baby! lol :)

my friend that had her baby end of nov has given me a tonne of newborn stuff! thats the least i had so im glad i didnt buy any, and we dont really have major amounts of 0-3, we have mostly 3-6 but im glad as i wanted to be able to buy cute outfits which i can get in 0-3 :) and if is a boy my friend will hand me alot of stuff, alot of it he hasnt even worn or hardly worn! most of it says up to 10lb on newborn but i think it all varies doesnt it?

Probably when im in hosp sunday wont be able to update you until i get home and baby here, as i use my ipod or laptop as my blackberry takes a while to load, but if im lonely i will prob wait for it to load and give u all an update lol!! 

Really hoping its over and baby here by monday! and not a long winded labour! 

sorry if missing someone! 

x


----------



## pink23

thats what i had read about the pre-e. I think i had it with caleb. They never told me offically but my mw did say I had it so maybe that is why im on it like you said xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah it will be pink, anybody with a risk factor for pre e are advised to take it.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Pink-Think the aspirin is a good idea, like Samie said new treatment, I read a huge amount of research as I was under my consultant coz I had severe pre eclampsia with my 3rd and he was deliverd by emergency c section at 31wks. I asked about taking aspirin and he said no? 
Xx


----------



## pink23

Thanks all . I am taking it just wasn't sure why.
Work today but not until 2 x x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks *Samie* and *Honey* - I think he did look in that book so that is probably why he said it was safe. I will take the oral if I need to. Almost certain it is reflux, took a video of him this morning to show the health worker and if she agrees I am going to ask the doctor for some gaviscon! Honey - I tried the blanket, it helped a little but he was still waling up most of the time. I think the problem is not that he can't comfort himself to sleep as he does it fine when he isn't in pain but it is that the bed is so flat so it makes the pain worse. I am letting him sleep with me while he is unwell as the new monitor means that I can sleep easy without worrying so much about sids and he can lie on my arm which props him up a bit. He sleeps so much better with me and at the moment my main concern is him being happy and as pain free as possible. 

*Kix *- Jake's newborn stuff was too big for him, he just about fits in it now and I reckon he will get another week or two tops out of it! As for bf'ing I am no expert at the mo as I am still trying to get into the swing of things but I would say that the lying down position is a great one to use (really comfy) and also try not to get impatient or mad if you have trouble. Sometimes in the night if Jake won't latch on I get so agitated and he can sense it. If I take him off and relax he normally latches on fine! 

*Hay* - big day tomorrow!! :D
Xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

ooo my im not sure if i said congratulations to you abbie, your little baby is gorgeous. :baby::happydance:
everything seems to be merging together and i cant tell whether i have dreamt things or they are real :haha:

Rachael


----------



## hay246

haha Rachael im sure we all have that to come ! 

eeeek i cant believe its sunday tomorrow, slightly scared now about the whole induction thing, and just really want it to be quick and have baby in my arms!!

x


----------



## hay246

Samie quick question as I am 2cm dilated and think lost plug will they use pessary or just break waters or does it vary?

Thanks  x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hay, I havent been induced but with my first two they broke my waters and I don't think they tend to do it till you are past half way dilated? They were going to use a pessary for Jack's labour but my bp was 230/140 so emergency section it was!! X


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - I was told the same, I don't think they break your waters to induce you anymore. I had mine broken at 8cm - the MW waited until I was close to the end! Hope tomorrow goes well for you and you have your baby by Monday!

Xx


----------



## kix11

Hay really hope tomorrow goes well for you and as quick as possible! Enjoy your last sat night relaxing with other half!

What weight was Jake again Abbi? Just going to wait and see on the clothes at least we don't have any boy / girl outfits yet to worry about! Breast feeding is making me a bit nervous don't know why just hoping it all works out ok. 

Is it normal to be getting really intense bh contractions at this stage? No pattern to them and they don't hurt just make me uncomfy but been getting a lot for the last few days and all through the night waking me up? 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

If your cervix is full effaced they will break your waters because there is no cervix to apply the gel/pessary to so depends really.
Our policy is 3cms dilated and fully effaced.
But what your said the other day about a posterior cervix and difficult to do a sweep i'd put my money on you having the prostin or propess depending on what your unit use, this will hopefully make you more favorable making the induction more likely to be successful and not end up with a c section.

xx


----------



## hay246

ok thanks all :) thats help ful to know. 

yeah samie i dont think my cervix is very favourable at the moment unless it has changed which i doubt! 

really hope its not a long long labour! 

going to enjoy take me out tonight and our last night together of being able to do nothing lol.

next time you hear from me will hopefully be with baby here, and not because i'm having a long labour :haha:

x


----------



## Samie18

You will be fine! 
If they can break your waters for induction its a much quicker process because once the waters break they dont give you long before starting the hormone drip to reduce the risk of infection.
But with the prostin just bear in mind it's not always a quick process and can take days.
Hopefully it won't though

xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Kix* - Jake was 6lbs 14oz! I had exactly what you are describing in the week before I went into labour. They were random but woke me up in the night a few times. On the Friday (when I went into the hospital to check on Jake due to the lack of movement) I had quite a lot of them - probably about 8/10 over the whole day and the MW picked some up on the heartbeat monitor too, on the sat I had a fair amount again and then Sunday night labour started - I think you are close!! Xx


----------



## kix11

Hope you're right Abbi! I am getting about 15 a day and they are really strong. I had 2 while on the monitor at hospital last week but didn't really feel them compared to these I have been getting last few days. Fingers crossed it means baby is nearly here but who knows! Im bored already being off need something to do to take my mind off things! 
Xxx


----------



## Abbi808

That is just how I felt! I had 10 weeks off and I was going crazy by the end! Don't worry, soon enough there won't be enough hours in the day for you! ;) Think baby isn't far away! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## annanouska

ohhh its all so exciting. really hope everything goes great for you hay xxx 

sammie- thanks for the advise on the cervical erosion - i think it is that following some sort of bleed (the big one i had). i think il book wiht my gp next week the epau will be tired of me now and my mw just ignores me so that seems a good idea! sometimes i do feel 'sore' somewhere in there which makes me think its irritation and any CM i get now is always brown. deffo fmor that region than elsewhere tho :haha: 

been having a few 'bad' period cramps today. not doubled over in pain but worse than normal- when i have the scan end of dec tho bean did look to be taking up most of the room so i am figuring it might just be resizing time. 

im keeping away from asking colleagues or google as alli get is- ohhh cramps and bleeding thats really not good. 

at least my migraine has gone away now :thumbup: felt awful yesterday how i managed up and ready for work today i dont know. 

i really want things to start feeling real, cant wait until the 20 wk scan (9th feb) might feel more real then but i THINK i may have felt some flutters, yesterday and wednesday evening. both were late on laying in bed when i felt like gas/rumbles/rolling. bit hard to describe, like gas but not- more mild and low down. really not sure it only happend those two occasions. hope everyone is well, will have a good catch up soon on all the posts- im cooking turkey today (the one i got for christmas) and doing crimbo dinner otmorrow since we went to in laws for it LOL!


----------



## Abbi808

Good Luck today *Hay* - hope everything goes well for you and can't wait to see your lo!

Xx


----------



## betty14

Just popped on to wish hay masses of luck! Im sure all will be good and we will have news if lo really soon :hugs::hugs: 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

come on hay! x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hay, I'm with you in spirit cheering you on, hope it's a beautiful experience for you  xx


----------



## pink23

Goodluck hay x x


----------



## kix11

Good luck Hay you will already be on route to hospital but only just had chance to log on! Will be thinking about you and looking forward to news! 

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Good luck hay!!

Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

I wonder how Hay is doing? I'm half way through kids' showers, now sat watching dancing on ice  New series of wild at heart too  Everyone had a nice wkend? Ollie's teeth giving him some serious jip x


----------



## betty14

Honey I was thinking the same about hay! Hope it's all going well :hugs:

Poor ollie bless his heart, hope they come through soon! 

Been to see my friend and her brand new little girl today! I made her some little fleece dresses and a blanket :) Which she loved! 

I am exhausted today, need an early night I think! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I'm sat watching dancing on ice wanting a silence button for Sophia! She's gone back to how she was and refusing to sleep all day turning into a overtired grump who won't sleep no matter what!
And to top things off the cat has ran away coz Chris set of a firework not realising fergie was in the garden so it scared him and he's gone =o(

Hope hay is ok and her blackberry works for an update 

Xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Good luck hay, hope all goes well with her labour

just watching dancing on ice to cant believe they have louie spence on the judging panel i cant stand him and im missing holly presenting it with phil

Rachael


----------



## hay246

Hi all! Thought I'd pop on with update whilst I'm struggling to sleep! Thanks for all the well wishes :) 

So I was on monitor for most afternoon as she wasn't happy with chart as baby moves so much, she didn't seem to be happy when was content and then she'd want them to be wriggling, couldn't win! Lol. And she examined me and my score was 2 out of 6! And she said my cervix not dilated at all so that was slightly confusing as on new yrs eve apparently I was 2cm!!

Had prostin at 5pm and have been having regular painful contractions for a good few hours, was on the monitor again at 10ish and cuz of the contractions couldn't have another prostin so examined me and gave me a sweep and said she could get one finger in cervix and gave a good sweep, cervix still posterior and baby still -3 so bit high! 
I'm really starting to think my due date was quite wrong as baby doesn't seem ready at all :/ 
Still getting the contractions so hopefully they progress and something more happens tomorrow! Ouch they do hurt !! 
Boyf left at 10pm! To top it off I had a tv that didn't work until about half 9 and missed wild at heart as moved beds after, gutted lol! 

X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Well hello there Hay! Wasn't expecting an update but nice to see you  I'm sat expressing as we have a funeral today and need a bottle full to leave for Olie. Was hoping the induction would have had you done and dusted by now, hey ho, today it is then!!! When is bf coming back? Xx


----------



## hay246

He'll come back some point today, in so much pain, co codomol isn't doing anything either and watever position I move in kills. I jus want to cry!! Xx


----------



## Samie18

Awww hay sorry its hurting so much, if the contractions are regular ask for something stronger. Your due date could have been off a bit, but sometimes these babies like hanging around!

Fergs was found!!! Happy mummy again =o)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hoping those pains stayed regular and strong for you, hope they have given something stronger than silly co codamol :haha: and that the other half is now with you, so you can squeeze his knuckles till they're almost cracked and tell him it's all his fault and you're never doing it again :haha::haha::haha: . Excited to hear your news  We are leaving for Colin's friends' funeral just after 1pm so hope you've updated by then! 
X


----------



## betty14

Aww hay, sorry to hear it's not going very quick! 

Hope your bf is back with you now holding your hand! 

I'll keep everything crossed for speedy progress and a baby hay today!!!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty Ollie had not too bad a night, I was up till ridiculous oclock expressing for later:-( Hate leaving Ollie. 
Kix how are your pains? I'm expecting an update any time now to say ur bundle is here too 
X


----------



## kix11

Hay didn't expect to read posts from you good to see your updates but sorry seems to be taking so long and that it's so painful. Surely baby will be here by the end if today! Good luck!! 

Nothing to update from me still getting strong bh contractions and a lot of cramping in lower ab but nothing started yet. Sorry if tmi but had to go to toilet 3 times this morning already. Keep getting lots of signs but must be too early yet! 

Xxxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Samie* - glad your cat came back!!

*Honey* - hope Ollie feels better soon! Is there anything you can give him for the pain? Is bonjela any good?

*Hay* - sorry it's not been easy for you! Hopefully you make some more progress today! Thinking of you! 

*Kix* - I think your lo is ready!! Get walking/having sex etc to try and move things along. I had sex on the Sunday night when I went into labour - contractions came a lot more frequently afterwards! GL!!

Xx


----------



## kix11

Will try anything Abbi! How are you feeling did you take the antibiotics or have you not needed them?xx


----------



## betty14

Hope hay is doing ok, thinking about her lots today :)

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Kix* - I felt fine the next day so haven't taken them! Gonna keep them just incase it flares up. Really want to avoid taking them if poss as I don't fancy getting thrush - my bits have had their fair share of trauma this past month so I need a break! haha! Luckily no tears or cuts though so I can't complain! xx


----------



## annanouska

hope your ok hay and you manage a 'nice' natural delivery-one of the girls at work ended up with a section following same sort of route but by that point she was in so much pain she was relieved! saying that they tried to induce her three times and she was 2 1/2 weeks over by that point! 

im sure you will have a lovelly bundle of lazy and strong willed baby soon! just think of all the tales to tell when they get older of the problems they put you through xxx


----------



## Samie18

I hope shes ok, i have a horrible feeling she will end up with a section of a 9lber!! I hope not though...hoping shes sat snuggled with her baby too busy to come online xx

Sophia had her first jabs today OMG it was heartbreaking, she was asleep and they stabbed her, my god she screamed, then they did the other leg, my poor baby!


----------



## betty14

Aww I so hope hay had a 'normal' delivery :hugs:

Samie I am dreading that bit, seems so cruel, but in the long run it's for the best! 

My friends baby had her day 5 heel prick yesterday and the midwife got her to feed her as she said that babies dont feel it if they are feeding! Seemed to work as she didnt cry :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yup the feeding bit defo works but they didn't let me, the made me sit her up straight and hold her arms!


----------



## betty14

Aww that's horrible :( I remember when my nephew had his preschool ones he asked to sit like a 'big boy' on the chair and they wouldn't let him but instead said he had to be held by the woman with the nurse! They wouldn't even let my Sis hold him! 

She comlained about it because it was awful!! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

hope baby is here soon hay.
Think my bump is starting to pop out now. It feels really odd on the one side at top. Feeling more bubbles and can't wait to feel actual movements.
I can't believe I'm nearly half way, its flying. I did have a moment at work and think omg I will have a baby soon. In a good way though. xx


----------



## hay246

Evening girls :) 

So havin horrible pains last night early hours or this morning, had gas and air, she did another examination abour 4am think it was and waters were bulging on babies head and she suggested gettin bf back and when he got here we went to labour ward wher they broke waters, I had diamorphine gas and air lasted for a while but was then in so much pain I opted for epidural! By around 12pm I was fully dilated, 6am I was about 5cm I think she said. Started pushing around 1.20pm (not painful at all until the end) lol
They said about a c sec as baby wasn't in right position, really didn't want 1, so kept pushing like midwives said and baby was coming down and could c his head just needed abit of help, sooo painful at this point. He is amazing! So content! Xxx


----------



## hay246

Oops double post


----------



## Honeybear1976

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
YAY FOR HAY! ALLISTER CRAY WAS BORN TODAY 
Many congrats to you and other half, pics asap please :haha::haha:
Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Yeahhh hay I'm soooooo pleased you didn't have a section, i had a horrible feeling all day!

And a boy too =o)
Not a bad size either.

Can't wait for piccies
Xx


----------



## Diddums

Awwww CONGRATULATIONS Hay :) I hope your first few day go well, how you feeling now?

I can't wait until its my go!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## hay246

Thank you! Feelin bit tired and very sore as was stitched twice so swollen too :( ! 

It will soon be ur turn diddums!
Wil upload pic as soon as can don't think works via phone! Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Congrats hay!! Well done!


----------



## betty14

Yay :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Massive massive massive congratulations hay and well done for avoiding the C section!!!

I kept checking in all day so very pleased your little man is here safe! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

congrats hay xx


----------



## Abbi808

Congrats Hay - can't wait for the pics! X


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Congratulations Hay looking forward to seeing the pics of your little man:happydance:

Lily had her 12 week jabs yesterday, they are so horrible i took my husband with me to hold her as i just couldnt do it :cry: she wasnt to bad as we had given her calpol an hour before they were due as the doctor told us to. She has two lumps this morning though where she has had them the poor little mite. 

Cant believe how quick your pregnancies are going betty and pink doesnt seem two minutes ago you both announced your BfP, and all the pregnancies that are coming to an end and all the little babies are here it just seems to be going so fast.

For some reason my ticker counts lilys age different as she is 12 week 4 days today not sure how it counts it :?

Rachael


----------



## kix11

Congratulations Hay lovely news!!! A little boy!! Well done you and glad you managed to avoid the c section. 

Can't wait to see pics! Hope you're not too uncomfortable and can go home soon xxxx


----------



## pink23

i agree time is really flying. I can't believe how quick the babies are growing xx


----------



## betty14

Aww pink loving the profile pic! 

I took a pic of my view of my feet today, I think I'll be sayin bye soon :haha:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

yey hey!!!!!!!! many congrats- see we said it was a boy being lazy lol! so glad it went ok in the end- now we are on kix watch! 

pink your bump is cute. hope yours is coming along well too betty. i dont have one and doubt i will but i can just stand my usual self and have a bump LOL! 

been to drs today as my exczma has flared up bad- just stick on my oilatum! also had a chat re my brown spotting that is still there daily :wacko: mentioned fact it is sore in there too. all my swabs were clear from a couple of weeks a go. seh said to leave the spotting for another 10 days then go back. the thinks may be a small tear in placenta and thats what bleed was and its healing over but just slight old blood:wacko: really not sure esp as my cervix feels sore but will wait and see. 

cant believe lily is over 12 weeks now=feels like yesterday!


----------



## nexis

Congrats Hay!


----------



## betty14

anna i would def say im looking pregnant now, still a little B shaped but def filling in :) not sure if strangers would think so but to ppl who i know i def do... sorry that was a little rambley but im sure you get it :haha: i will post a pic at some point soon :)

good the docs are keeping an eye on you, hope it all stops soon and you can enjoy being pregnant!

x x x


----------



## annanouska

ive spent years trying to not look pregnant now i want to!! im still early on i guess and i am a very bottom heavy pear (the top bit is not so bad nowadays- think a friend of mine got a good chest height bump around 24 weeks so il wait for that :thumbup: may have to invest in a 'im pregnant not fat' kind of comical t shirt further down the line tho! 

saying this a colleague who is really tiny and slender is 19 weeks and falt as an ironing board- honestly ive no idea hwere nay of it is!!


----------



## betty14

Lol its funny how we show earlier or later eh! 

I think it makes a diff how long your torso is.... If it's long baby has plenty of room to stretch if it's short baby has nowhere to go but out :shrug: I could be wrong but that's what I have gathered from the bump threads! 

Def get a shirt at some point tho! I love the slogan ones.... Not the hands off my bump one tho think it's a little harsh!! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

I was worried 2nd time around mine would pop out really quick but unless I'm wearing tight top you can't tell lol.
Current weight is 11 st 10 and i think when i had bloods done at 13 weeks i was 11st 9 i think so I'm keeping my weight steady i think. I went to 15st with caleb and don't fancy going up to that. I do a lot more walking no so hoping i put minimal on xx


----------



## betty14

Hopefully I will be able to keep mine steady too, I have gained 5lb overall so far so no too bad I guess, my mw didn't seem worried about it either! 

I have a consultant app next week because of my pcos and because both my parents have type 2 diabetes, I wouldn't mind betting I get told I'm too fat then too :haha:

X x x


----------



## pink23

Have you got to drink that drink is it the gtt test x


----------



## betty14

yeah at 28 weeks ill have to have the GTT, its just lucozade they give you, which im fine with, i actually have a major craving for it but my mw said no to me drinking it :cry:

the consultant appointment is for an action plan in case i get GD which im cool about, just dont like constantly being told im too fat lol!

x x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

i anna it has gone so quick, i cant believe ur 14 weeks pregnant and betty and pink being nearly half way through :wacko: time is flying :happydance:

I didnt have a bump till i was well over 24 weeks then all of a sudden it was there and everyone could finally tell i was pregnant and im usually a size 8 so i thought i would get a bump really early but she must have been hiding well :haha:
i have uploaded a pic of me at 39 week pregnant and a pic of lily now :happydance:

Rachael
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1479.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 9









39 week.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## betty14

aww rachael, she is adorable and what a fab bump at 39 wks!

its very odd how it all works eh! but i guess we are all diff and every pregnancy is different too!

17 wks today its hard to believe, will soon be in the 20's!! 

3 wks today to the anatomy scan too :happydance:

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone 
Ollie did scream for about half hour while we went to a funeral but coz of his teeth. He drank the whole 6oz I had expressed! With my first 2 you wouldn't have guessed I was pregnant till I was about 8 months gone, I was a size 6 before, don't know where they hid till then, with the last 2 I had gone nationwide due to being married, content and greedy :haha: :haha::haha:
Rachael, bump is nice, Lilly is scrumptious  How heavy is she now?
Who on here said they play a musical instrument? Sofia passed her Grade 3 piano, we are soooo proud if her, she cried as she desperately wants a distinction! I told her most ppl would be grateful to pass! 
Xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

aw thank you she is just sooo yummy i could eat her, all the babies on here are so gorgeous :flower:

Lily weighed 11lb 2oz last tuesday so she should be well on the way to 12lb now, she has had to go into 3-6 month vests as the 0-3 are to tight around her tummy and thighs :haha: the little chunk. Whats ollie weigh now? 

Rachael


----------



## pink23

Mines in 2 doesn't seem 5 mins since 12 weeks. 
Lucozade is my best friend at the moment because of all my hypos x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ha ha, bought 3-6month gruffalo vests yesterday coz his were tight in the same places! He was 13lb4nhalf oz last wednesday!
Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww pink, sorry to hear the hypos are frequent :( I would like to say I envy you having the lucozade but I would rather you didnt need it at all :hugs: 

Honey that's fab about Sofia passing she is a superstar eh! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Sophia was 11lb 14oz at 8 plus 2 last thurs....I'm growing a chunk...guess thats formula for ya =o(


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks Betty, yeh we think she is a superstar  Who was it on here that could play something, wasn't it you Betty?
Samie ff babies are sometimes chunkier but it all evens out when they become mobile  Ollie has rugby player thighs :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Samie18

Sophia has chunky thighs too lol
Yeah once she's running about she will get thinner because I'm not having a fat child and will only eat healthy things because I don't want her being bullied!

Id love to play the piano or anything, such a talent to have she's a lucky girl =o)


----------



## betty14

Aww I think babies should have those lovely chubby thighs shows they are well fed! And I agree they level out in the end! 

Honey I can't play anything, I have many talents but music isn't one :haha:

Wish I could tho! Would love to be able to play piano such a beautiful instrument! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Honey I play the piano not sure if I have said on here before or not! Well done Sofia! 

So tired today I slept really well last night and it seems to have left me all drowsy. We had a nightmare yesterday they say things come in 3's well our Hoover broke then the washing machine broke.... then my silly husband put £50 of unleaded in my diesel audi! Car and washing machine now fixed and on our way to get a half price Hoover from tesco with our club card points! Oh dear! Very expensive 2 days not what we needed! 

Hurry up baby to cheer us up xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

You must have said Kix. Ooh very expensive few days. Just before xmas our hoover broke, we also had to replace the washing machine! What grade did you go up to? She really wants a distinction but she has just turned 9 and I think she is too hard on herself.
Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww kix that's not good! Silly hubby.....:wacko:

Come on baby cheer mummy and daddy up!

X x x


----------



## annanouska

honey-shes almost a third of my age and three times better than me at piano you can tell her that! its great shes so committed but no need to be so hard on herself- it is difficult- i was one of those children, bit ocd abut getting 10/10 or a* etc. its hard trying to maintain it. no idea hwy i was like it either as never had pressure to be perfect. 

betty you wont be told your fat- thats me!!! ive not actually weighed myself in 4 weeks but feel huge im just trying to eat healthy and sensible meals and cut out sugar- thats not going well but im not having a lot (possibly a biscuit a day- one for me one for bean LOL) i had gone right off sweet stuff but now i have a bit of a fancy! 

Hope everyone is well, ive been feeling a bit more positive about my never ending bleed/spotting saga until i read somebody talking about having a bleed, then scan and all was well then a MMC. i will resist the urge for a private scan!!!!!!!!!!!!! honestly id be going once a week for one LOL 

4 weeks tomorrow until ours-almost ordered a doppler form amazon- had a special detection thing to make sure you dont get your HB or placenta but DH banned me!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna, glad ur being more positive  Im selling my doppler!
Xx


----------



## betty14

Anna glad your feeling more positive, I've gotta say I prob wouldn't get the Doppler as your suffering anxiety already and it's super hard to find baby at times, today ours was practically running away from me :haha:

I have to say tho I have never heard my hb with it on my belly and the placenta sounds very diff to baby! I have a murmur so my hb is very distinguishable! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

i am super sized too so may be a bit tricky- once i get to 28 weeks im on monthly scans then so that will be good. 

New issue is wanting a TV one done to measure my cervix :wacko: im so ridiculous it is slightly amusing to me now. I just keep thinking of all the days i was desperate for progesterone supplements from week 4-12! (which i didnt get lol) 

heard something interesting re bleeding / spotting- varicose veins in your lala?! could well be the case :dohh: 

hope all the babies are ok-wonder how Kix is holding out now? 

Honey how early was oliie born again? was it 32 weeks ish? was he in hospital long? no idea why i was wondering that the other day just was 

any gender guesses yet? 

Ive got PINK and BETTY down as girlies and myself a boy? founded on absolute nothingness I must say!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna, Ollie was born at 34wks and spent 1wk on scbu before going home and Jack our 3rd, was born at 31wks, spent 4wks on scbu. They were both home 5wks before their due date


----------



## kix11

Honey I got to grade 6 wish I had carried on but the theory exams got too hard and I stopes enjoying it. Always loved learning the pieces but the grades were very old fashioned with the singing, scales and sight reading etc so by the time I got to 14 -15 years old I was more interested in other things! Plus I remember having to do separate theory exams when I got to grade 6 which I hated so stopped. I prefer jazz and modern classical to the grade pieces too so as long as I can still play for pleasure I am happy as never wanted to turn it into a job or anything as wouldn't want to lose my love for it! 

Still have a piano in the house hope to teach little one one day! Sofia has done amazing to pass at her age she should be very proud!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Kix thats a great achievement grade 6  They are both doing separate theory exams, they did their grade 1 last easter when they were 8 and 10, they had 78% merit and 91% distinction  Brandon then did his grade 2 before xmas, waiting on results now :O 
Any more pains? I think you'll go any day now 
How is everyone else? I went into town today and bought Ollie his christening outfit and arranged somone to do balloon displays 
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Hope your ok hay and settling in with your little boy!

Not long now kix =o)

We have quite a wait after kix for bumps don't we!

Been wedding pricing today Ohhh so complicated!


----------



## betty14

Aww honey exciting about the christening, when is it? 

Samie, after kix it's pink then me then Anna I think :happydance:

I loved planning our wedding, I took a year over it and made som much of the stationary myself was so awesome! If you need any help shout :)

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty christening is feb 19th bought his outfit today  got personalised invites from ebay, ordered a guy to do the balloon displays, entertainer booked  I love organising things like this 
We had Brandons theory results today, he got a Merit, his piano teacher said coz theory is so hard most ppl just scrape through so we are over the moon for him 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww that's the day before oh birthday :) 

I love organising too! Decorations is my fav bit :haha: I did my friends babyshower and made all the bunting and a little mini clothes line :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

aww all that planning its great- do you know what i look forward to....childrens birthday parties- cant wait!!!! 

im getting excited for kix hope not long to wait :flower: 

i feel like a geriatric today- achy back, pelvis and side lol! i get it now and then and then it eases off. 

hope everyones well-DH has been laughing at me as im now randomly crying at adverts :shrug: yikes....

oh ps- some reason i got a leaflet form asda-they are doign a big baby even form 17th jan lots of things on offer x


----------



## Samie18

Honey how do you go about arranging the christening? I want Sophia christened but dunno where to start!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Unless there is a church you regularly went to as a child you would want it in, it would be done in the church in your catchment area. Look up the name of the vicar and give him /her a call
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Thanks. I didn't know how you went about contacting the vicar lol didn't even think to ring them haha


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie, either try google as most churches now have websites  or www.yell.com should have listing for the vicarage 
Kix you have not posted in a little while, maybe you are in labour oo exciting


----------



## rachaelmoore8

looking forward to hearing from kix, so exciting. :happydance:
Hay hope your settling in well with your little boy :flower:

i loved planning my wedding, i did it in about a year and also made my own invites and table names etc. it takes so long to plan and arrange and order and book everything then it comes round the day goes so fast and now i have been married nearly 18 months so take your time dont get stressed and love every minute of it is the advice i can give you :thumbup:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Honey I was thinking the same thing about kix! Hope she is having bubba!!! 

Rachael I agree about how quick it goes was talking to my friend the other day about how me and oh have been married 7 yrs this yr!!! It goes so quick! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Thanks for all getting excited for me no movement yet though! Husband is predicting next weekend but who knows! 

Can't believe due date is less than a week away all seems to have come round so fast but at the same time can't come quick enough now I'm dying to know if we have a little girl or boy! What's everyone still guessing? 

Christening plans sound exciting! It will be nice to do ours in the summer reckon we will have a big BBQ in the back garden! 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

hi all thanks for all congrats! not been on, so busy not enough hours in the day lol!

kix i hope baby is not going to keep u waiting too long!!

attached some pics of little man. he is amazing! so in love! :cloud9:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh Hay he is absolutely beautiful  How are you feeling? Are you bf? Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww hay he is a lil heartbreaker!!! Hope all is going ok with him :)

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

aww Hay he is gorgeous :flower:
I know everyone will say this to you but it does get easier. its taken me three months to get used to being a mum but i think i am finally getting my head around it and actually finding time to do things in the day, im really enjoying being a mummy now :happydance: at first i found it really hard to adapt and was quite down as it used to take me ages to get out of the house etc but now i can be out of the house really quick :haha:

Rachael


----------



## Samie18

Beautiful hay!


----------



## kix11

Hay your little man is really gorgeous!! Ahh amazing bet you are loving it and exhausted! 

Can't wait to find out if we have a boy or girl! 

Xxx


----------



## pink23

beautiful hay, i cant wait to see my baby im so excited xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey all, 

Hay your baby is gorgeous! 
I'm currently 9dpo according to ff and the suspense is killing me! I don't really have any symptoms different to pre AF apart from extra bloating and spots! Urgh 

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## betty14

Amelia I had no symptoms other than cramping which I though was for sure af! YOur not out till she flies in! 

Are you goin to hold out to test or test early? 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

My last cycle was 34 days so if this one is the same it takes me til this Thursday. So I'll wait as long as I can!! How many dpo did u test Betty?


----------



## annanouska

aww hay hes lovelly. 

AmeliaLily- i had none either but i did feel a little hot and flushed but i get htat at times anyway. I tested 14 dpo the later you can leave it the better-my first few months i wasted so much money testing all the time!


----------



## Abbi808

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a while! Hay - he is a beaut! Crazy how much they over your life isn't it? 

Good luck Kix - hope you go into labour soon!

Will post properly shortly! 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## betty14

AmeliaLily said:


> My last cycle was 34 days so if this one is the same it takes me til this Thursday. So I'll wait as long as I can!! How many dpo did u test Betty?

I waited till 19 dpo to test, partially as my oh was away until then and partially I wanted to be 100% sure the result was right and it couldn't have been a stronger positive!!!! 

You are better to wait it out if you can but it's up to you obviously! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

aw thanks all, i cannot stop looking at him he is just amazing! :D 

kix any signs yet ? (sorry prob most annoying question ever) i hated it towards end lol! 

Honey i tried the bf but really couldnt take to it, and was in so much pain and he just wouldnt open his mouth properly enough for it to not be painful, and he wouldnt stick his tongue out for it to create the barrier, i just had his hard gums, so he is on formula now, and finding it so much easier!

abbi really does take over your life. but wouldnt change him for anything! :cloud9:

rachael you had such a tidy bump, lily is a beaut! 

betty ur pregnancy is goin by so fast! 

samie did u bf at all?

sorry i know ive prob missed people, minds like a sieve!
x


----------



## betty14

Aww hay glad your settling well! Don't worry about the bf the most important thing is he is healthy and happy :)

I know it's going really quick, scan is in just over 2 weeks!!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Glad your alright hay!

Sophia probably took from the breast about 5 times, she got so angry and wanted feeding now ( shes still the same lol) she had no early signs of feeding like rooting and licking lips etc so coz she was so angry so wouldn't latch and I gave up fighting with her.
So i expressed for 2 weeks but that was hard going, then she started getting super windy, diarrhoea, green poo and was so unsettled. I spoke to the breast feeding network and the HV who both said it was a fore/hind milk imbalance.
I thought why am I putting so much effort in to make her ill. So I put her on formula and she was much better but I took me about 6 weeks to get over the guilt because even though I always said I'd never breast feed I felt I had to....crazy really!

I'm glad she's on formula because she really is hard work in the evenings prob colic, she is awake for 6 hrs at a time refusing to sleep gets mega overtired and cries for ages and just won't settle so Im glad I can pass her over because it's draining and need some time out! Hoping she out grows it soon

Xx


----------



## annanouska

sammie i know what you mean about feeling you have to bf. i will give it a try and go from there- it does bother me though as i know i cnat get OH to help out as much and it will be tough going- can be see i guess. 

glad your settling in hay and abbie i was thinking about you today wondering how you are doing. 

i have to admit i had quite an 'easy' first tri apart form the spotting and bleeding things (btw no spotting for THREE DAYS!!!!!! weirdly tho im now worrying its stopped wondering if it means something bad lol lol lol!) I think i am making up for it in second tri now- my boobs hav been sore ever since bfp and still no better! my sciatic nerve gives me grief, i still get the on off cramps coupled with other weird growing pains and my pelvis is giving me severe grief- feel like a geriatric i cant hardly walk right now!!!! itl all be worth it and hopefully they will ease off again soon (seem to get a few good days then a few bad) id suffer anything for a happy and health bean x


----------



## Samie18

There is a lot of pressure to bf but I've spent years being the midwife saying to women don't pressurise yourself as long as the baby grows and is fed and happy it doesn't matter if you ff..... Shame I didn't listen to my own advise coz I got really down about it.
I also had problems feeding because I have big boobs and a tiny baby head kinda got smothered lol

Glad your bleeding has gone for now at least!


----------



## betty14

I plan to bf, the rate my bbs are growing they will be bigger than the baby!! I do worry this will cause bf issues but my mum was very successful and many many other big breasted women do it!.... Will just see how the cookie crumbles I guess! 

Anna I have been getting all sorts if weird aches and pains they are all totally normal with everything growing and shifting inside! And my boobs are killing me again.... Hope it's not another growth spurt :haha:

I have to say all in all I'm loving being pregnant it amazes me everyday that I have a baby growing in my belly :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty my bbs are certainly not small and it's not a prob, I think bf will go well for you xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey, I really hope it does, it's def something I'm very keen to do, but also realistic enough that if it doesn't go to plan I will ff :)

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Betty im breastfeeding and anyone who says its easy at first it lying :haha:

Its the most amazing feeling once you get past the first few days and even some people dont get that pain. 
I was in hospital for 6 days after i had Lily and the staff there were so helpful when i was in pain and when i got home it went ok till i got thrush, then they thought i had mastitis and that was painful. there have been times when i have been in tears while feeding lily begging for it to be over and then when you look at their little face i just kept thinking its not their fault its hurting me. I do think alot of it is in the mind if you have your mind firmly set that you want to breastfeed you can do it no matter the pain. obv some babies dont latch or you dont have much milk etc. 
its strange i have been in pain where it feels like someone is slicing your nipple off then the next day it is completely normal and fine and now its as easy as anything i am so glad i stuck to it, i have been sat in tears all day not leaving the house due to breastfeeding but i also had a lot of support off other people especially my husband you also need this. 
i dont want to put you off and ill be here if you want to ask any questions or want someone to talk to cos it def helps to speak to people.

im not slating anyone who is giving formula everyone has their own opinion and mums know what is best for them and their baby :flower:

rachael

Rachael


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey everyone 

AF arrived yesterday and according to fertility friend I have a luteal phase of 9 days so I'm worried now!! :-(


----------



## kix11

Amelia don't worry I had a luetal phase of 10 - 11 days and conceived on month 4. I know know it's easy for me to say now but wish I had just relaxed more as my cycles were all around 22 days after coming off cerazette and I was panicking that there wasn't long enough for baby to stick before body was braking down for next af and turns out I was worrying for nothing. Everyone is different and there is always room for error with fertility friend or any sort of ovulation tracker. Best thing I did was go on hol hav a few wines and relax..... came home pregnant! 

Fingers crossed baby is here by the end of the week still getting intense braxton hicks contractions that eventually fade away it's really weird. Last night I timed then again and they were exactly every 10 minutes for 2 hours 30 mins and were really uncomfy with period pains then just stopped. Had loads again this morning but no pattern. Did anyone else get this? 

I have midwife appt tommorow anyone know what will happen at this appt? Will they do an internal? Or membrane sweep or will this be after due date? Just wondering as will be only 2 days before due date. 
Xxxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - so glad things are going well. Don't beat yourself up about not bf'ing as long as he is happy and healthy that is all that matters. I know what you mean about keep looking at him, I do the same with Jake, I can't even watch the tv properly because I keep missing what is going on as I get distracted by him. They are just amazing!

*Betty* - I wouldn't worry about the size of your boobs, I don't think it has any bearing on your ability to breast feed. I have never had big boobs so I worried that I wouldn't have enough milk (what a stupid thing to think ;)) I actually think I have too much as Jake often splutters when he gets his first mouthful! haha! I recommend giving it a go, it is tough because feeding is all on you but at the same time I kind of like that I am the only one that can feed him, it's like we have this special bond. I love seeing him feed too, he looks so happy, *Honey* is right, it is amazing. *Honey* has loads of experience so you won't be on your own! Also, enjoy every second of your pregnancy, I miss my bump so much! 

*Amelia* - agnus castus liquid drops is meat to be great for extending the luteal phase. Are you sure you o date was correct?

*Kix* - looking forward to hearing from you! 

I am doing pretty well, loving being a Mommy - Jake was weighed last week at 3 weeks + 3 days and he was 8lbs 13oz! Just short of 2lbs heavier than birth - I thought he was getting chubby! haha! Really pleased though as he has reflux and I was worried it might affect his weight gain! He is on infant gaviscon but it is such a nightmare to give him and I don't think it is taking any of the gas pains away. I just want him to be comfortable! :D 

Someone went over on a red light on Saturday and crashed into my bf, he is ok but it has really scared me. I was worried enough about taking Jake out in the car and now I feel even worse, so many idiots on the road!! I just want to wrap him up in cotton wool ;)

Hope everyone is well! Added some pictures of Jakey - he does those kissy lips a lot!! xx
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3









photo (9).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3









photo (8).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Abbi808

*Kix* - sorry we posted at same time! I didn't have an internal before I was due but then I had him at 39+4 so I'm not sure. I think they normally wait until due date for a sweep but I guess you could ask for one! I didn't experience any braxton hicks like that so can't help you there, must be a sign that baby is nearly ready though! Not long now!! :D xx


----------



## Samie18

I didnt mean so set off a bf/ff thing ..... and I didn't mean I couldn't breast feed because of big boobs I just had to push to boob from her face so she could breath when she was small.

Anyway not gonna mention nothing more because I hate the whole bf ff issue, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't no matter your intentions, support or anything else even if your perfect its not always the way.

The best decision I made was to ff just wish the pressure didn't make me feel so bad I stopped

xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Samie* - So sorry! I hadn't even seen your comment about big boobs - I just had to go back through and find what you said. My post must have sounded really bitchy - I honestly didn't realise I was just trying to stop Betty worrying! I know what you mean about smothering, I don't even have big boobs and Jake is sometimes so hungry that he buries his whole face in! I have to try and push my boob out of the way of his nose so that he can breathe! Haha! 

xx


----------



## Samie18

Don't worry abbi! Honestly I didn't take offence I have just seen 2 sides to feeding the good and bad.

My reply was a bit harsh but I feel strongly about it but I won't say more because I'm sure ill get shot down lol
xx


----------



## Abbi808

Oh good - I wasn't sure what you meant and then I saw you previous comment and thought you must have been thinking I was making a dig! I completely agree with you, there is a huge amount of pressure to bf and it's not fair as it is hard going and doesn't work for everyone, it doesn't work for me half of the time! Haha! Glad you aren't annoyed with me - really didn't mean to sound like a bitch! ;)

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Whichever way a baby is fed the most important thing is that they ARE fed, whatever means as long as mother and baby are happy thats what counts. Almost more important to children is to be smothered in love and Samie im sure you are doing that  Aside from that you expressed for first few weeks which meant she had the colostrum which is best bit. Never feel guilty, you did an amazing thing for her  I told my sister to stop because she was getting so stressed with it, it was making her unwell, different strokes for different folks 
Betty good advice from rachael and abbi, can be excrutiating at times, wont pretend its easy, any help i can be im here. Sorry girls apostrophes but cant be bothered as tablet makes it akward!
Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww ladies, sorry I didnt mean to start any kind of debate! It's such a major issue and I think the best thing that anyone can do is see if it works for you! 

My sister is a massive example of like Samie said she had all the determination and support but both my niece and nephew had I vertex bottom lips and because she had sections with both her milk supply wasn't enough straight away to support their needs! 

Samie Please don't feel like you have to keep quiet, I love the fact your here to offer us advise both as a mummy and a mw! :hugs:

Thanks for all putting my mind rest about the size if my boobs! was worried I might suffocate my poor baby! 

Samie can I ask is it normal to go from 16-25 weeks without an appointment? 

I have consultant tomorrow to chat about the pcos! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

We posted at the same time honey and samie! 

Samie honey is right as long as mum and baby are healthy it doesn't matter! That's what formula is for! I have ff kittens in the past and that frowned apon in the 'breeding world' but if a kitten is behind in weight because if a big litter etc then it's fair to them to help them out! 

I agree that bf is a massive subject with some very strong opinions for and against but the fundamental fact is as long as baby gains weight and is healthy what does it matter where the food comes from! 

And like honey said as long as baby is loved thats the main thing! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I didn't mean keep quiet completely you can't shut me up lol just on the bf front :winkwink:

We do visits at 22 weeks to review your blood results then 26 weeks so sounds like you might be missing one...


----------



## betty14

Oh I see :blush: well glad your not gonna shut up :haha:

Looks like I am missing one eh! When should I have bloods done? Sorry to keep asking you questions.... Tell me to buzz off if im annoying ya :haha:

X x x


----------



## pink23

im not seeing my mw at docs until 24 weeks. i think i last saw her at 14 maybe. I do get to see my diabetic midwife if i want so it does help. Im at clinic friday and kinda hoping they bump up bp tablets as I'm still getting a few headaches. Might ask about iron levels as some nurses at work have commented i looked pale and maybe lacking on iron.
Cant believe next wednesday I have 20 week scan.
Im sure i felt movements yesterday but still unsure. xx


----------



## Samie18

They are the blood results from when you booked like your blood group and HIV screen etc unless you already had them... Next bloods are usually 30 weeks then 36 weeks for hb check.


----------



## betty14

Ah ok well she gave me blood results at 16 wk app so maybe it's all good then! 

What's a hb check samie? 

Pink can't believe your scan is so soon! How exciting!! Ours isn't too far away now very very exciting! Are you finding out the sex? 

X x x


----------



## pink23

no not finding out. I'm going to resist xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty hb check is haemaglobin levels to check you are iron deficient (anaemic) xx


----------



## betty14

Aww pink how cool! I want to know so I can get making to save some pennies :)

Thanks honey! I honestly thought you had mire blood taken During pregnancy! So this is a good thing :thumbup:

I've got another frikin cold! I have had so many viruses since being pg is silly! Can I do anything to up my immune system at all? 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Yup as honey said. With the 30 week bloods they also check for antibodies again. not a lot you can do for immunity but eat healthy and rest well x


----------



## betty14

Thanks samie, Have been doing both, guess Im just a sickly pregnant lady :haha:

Paracetamol and halls soothers it is :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## pink23

Hugs for you Betty I haven't long got rid of my cold. It's so horrible x hope it's not around much longer x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

kix11 said:


> Amelia don't worry I had a luetal phase of 10 - 11 days and conceived on month 4. I know know it's easy for me to say now but wish I had just relaxed more as my cycles were all around 22 days after coming off cerazette and I was panicking that there wasn't long enough for baby to stick before body was braking down for next af and turns out I was worrying for nothing. Everyone is different and there is always room for error with fertility friend or any sort of ovulation tracker. Best thing I did was go on hol hav a few wines and relax..... came home pregnant!
> 
> Xxxx

Thanks kix, 

I had a positive opk on the Tuesday and Wednesday and then my temps went up on the Friday so fertility friend said I ovulated on the Thursday which was cd21!! 

So i'm having 30 day cycles with a 21 day foliicular phase then ovulating on cd21 and then a 9 day luteal phase, none of which is good :-/


----------



## Sinn

Amelia, I've decided to stop all opks and temps as in the short space I tried it it ruled my life. I got so stressed in those few days that there was no way I would be able to concieve! I've decided to see how I go, my cycles are all over the place and I'm sure all the testing was not going to help! 

I've had a hard weekend, my best friend had a baby who is just perfect...I'm so happy for her but sad for me at the same time. I'm going to enjoy spoiling her LO until I have my own to spoil! 

Sinn x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh sinn sorry to hear it made you so stressed and sorry you are sad bout ur friends baby, I remember when we were trying to conceive Jack our third everywhere I looked ppl had babies :-(


----------



## betty14

Thanks pink, hope it doesn't last too long either!! 

Amelia why don't you try one or the other at the mo, maybe it would be less stressful? I tried temping but didnt get on with it at all! 

Sinn I have been where you are right now it's so so hard to be elated for someone but broken hearted inside! My best friend and I started trying at the same time and she conceived on the first cycle.... I so hope your journey is not much longer! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Thanks pink, hope it doesn't last too long either!! 

Amelia why don't you try one or the other at the mo, maybe it would be less stressful? I tried temping but didnt get on with it at all! 

Sinn I have been where you are right now it's so so hard to be elated for someone but broken hearted inside! My best friend and I started trying at the same time and she conceived on the first cycle.... I so hope your journey is not much longer! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

I know what you mean Sinn it's the same for me too!! hopefully things will happen quickly for both of us. 

I wanted to do both Betty to make sure I am ovulating. Even if I had done just the opk I think it would have shown the luteal phase to be 10 days which is still rather short. I am trying not to worry but my age doesn't help.


----------



## Sinn

How old are you Amelia?


----------



## Sinn

I am 29 x


----------



## AmeliaLily

34 :-(


----------



## betty14

Ah I see Amelia, now you know that you do ov maybe make an app to see your doc to discuss the luteal phase? Because your 34 they might start the ball rolling sooner for you :shrug:

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks Betty yes I think I will. I might just wait this one more cycle and see what happens and then make an appointment if it's the same. It's all so worrying which I know doesn't help.


----------



## betty14

The worrying def doesn't help but we have all been where you are and the more you try not to worry and just get on the more you find yourself constantly thinking about the what ifs! 

I will never for get the day I was told o had pcos! But in a way it's better to know if something is wrong then you have something to fight....

I think it's a good idea to see this cycle out, then when you do see the gp you are armed with plenty to show them! 

In the mean time if you need to vent I'm sure I speak for us all when I say go ahead that's what we are hear for :hugs:

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks Betty! I got really upset this morning watching daybreak that family with 12 kids and I thought I just want ONE and they have 12 so unfair :-(


----------



## Honeybear1976

To be honest feels horrible Amelia even if you already have children when you really want to be pregnant. We had a boy and a girl but I desperately longed for our third and it took 17months to conceive. There is a programme on tonight called 15kids and counting cant remember what channel. Im sure your cycle will regulate soon, if not do like betty said, but i think you will catch that egg soon


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks honeybear i hope you're right about catching the egg soon! I'm sure it feels horrible at any time but it scares me the thought of never being a mum and knowing what it feels like at all!!


----------



## betty14

Honey is right, I have said all along that for a woman it's a chemical thing to want and be ready to have a baby and when that isn't happening it's so so hard to understand! 

How long have you been off cerazette and trying now? 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Since last August Betty x


----------



## betty14

They do say to wait the 6 mths for it to be out your system so I would def see how the next cycle goes and I your lp is short again def see your gp!

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks Betty! I'm just feeling sorry for myself today, I'm sure I'll be ok tomorrow lol


----------



## betty14

Amelia we all have days likethat! Thats why it's good to have the girls here to chat to! Xx x


----------



## kix11

Hiya, 

Had midwife appt today and baby's head is fully engaged so that's a good sign! If baby isn't here by tues next week I need to go back for a membrane sweep she said they won't do one until after due date. 

Please please come soon baby!! 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Woo go baby kix!! Hope it's not too much longer!! Did mw say she thought you woulndt need sweep? 

X x x


----------



## kix11

She didn't say betty didn't have an internal today just normal appt but she could feel that baby was fully engaged. I really hope baby comes before the end of the weekend! 

My blood pressure was high so she said to ring maternity ward if I get any shortness of breath or feel light headed etc. but other than that she just said baby will be here when it's ready! 

Too excited and uncomfy to even think about still waiting next week! 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww well I hope baby is starting to make his/her way out! 

Come on baby kix we wanna know if your a pink or blue bundle! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Not long now kix!!!

With the raised bp Make sure if you get headaches, increased swelling in hands, face etc you get checked out!
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie, surprised the mw didn't tell Kix those symptoms. How is Sophia now in the evenings? We built Ollies new cot when it arrived today so will try to put him in it after feeds tonight :haha::haha: we have put the drop side down on my side next to our bed so should be easy enough just to lower him in, not sure he will like sleeping alone lol.
Kix really hope baby comes by wkend, have everything crossed that that happens :hugs:


----------



## Samie18

Me too! faintness is an odd one to mention rather than headaches etc lol

she's still a fuss pot but seems to be settling earlier and earlier and the past few night has slept like a dream don't wanna jinx it lol but she has slept for about 6 hrs stirs a little has a feed without opening her eyes lol then goes straight back down and sleeps for another 3 hours so wakes about 8am and then sleep again till 11:30 so I'm catching up in sleep too :winkwink:

amelia its good your ovulating so hopefully you will catch the egg soon x


----------



## hay246

Aw kix I hope it's not too long now!

Well my boy thinks it's great to come alive and super alert on last feed and won't settle for ages lol! Or he'll fall asleep on me and then as soon a I put him down he'll wake, the lack of sleep is starting to take it's toll already but his cute face makes him forgiven lol. 

Samie I have been gettin horrible pain in my pubic bone as if it's tightening when I lie flat out or I move and put my legs up etc, it only came on today but it hurts and is like I have restricted movement, any idea what it could be?

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Aww I remember those earlier days....I was so tired I stopped putting her down just so she slept even though I slept sat up and uncomfy it meant I got some sleep lol

It most likely your pelvis going back to normal. The relaxin hormone soften all your joints in pregnancy and at the front of your pelvis there is some soft tissue that joins each side of the pelvis, this is softened by relaxin to allow to pelvis to open more for delivery so I'd say its that...but if it gets worse see the doc.
Your uterus will also be low in your pelvis now it could be pain from that if its behind your pelvis??... if so is your blood loss normal? No big clots or offensive smell? If not it doesn't sound like uterine.

xx


----------



## hay246

Thanks Samie. I did have some clots early on in the week but it was just on one pad and I didn't ave the pains then. And my blood loss has eased now. If it carries on I'll have to get it checked but yeah could be my pelvis just going back to normal.

Well I experimented last night as Allister seems to like open spaces of our bed, sofa etc. I put him in his cot. And he slept from 2-6 without a sound! So hoping that was the reason he wouldn't settle and that it's just the Moses basket that's the prob. Lol fingers crossed to more sleep 

We got a new car now so will be taking that out today , couldn't cope with my 3 door mg any longer! 

How is everyone else doing? 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww hay glad your finding your feet! :)

I saw consultant yesterday and he said he isnt concerned by my weight at all as I am borderline in the criteria to be seen by him! But he is concerned about my risk factors for GD because I have pcos and both my parents have type 2 diabetes.

So instead of waiting for the gtt till 28 wks I am having it done at 19 wks and he has ordered a growth scan for 34 wks to check bubba is doing ok! 

Also he said that because my bmi technically makes me obese he wants my Bp checked once a fortnight from 24 wks untill delivery! So all in all didn't get made to feel like a fatty :haha: just made to feel like they are really lookin after us which can only be a good thing! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty glad they are taking care of you :flower::flower: and an extra scan, lovely jubely  Glad you are settling in to becoming a mummy hay  We tried Ollie in his new cot last night, he spentba few hrs here n there in it and rest in our bed, a little progress me thinks :haha: xx
:haha:


----------



## betty14

That's what I thought honey, and I'll have a rough idea how big to expect baby tO be :)

That's good with ollie hopefully he will make steady progress :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ha Betty everyone has commented on that photo now that I did lol, I said it first :haha: Can't believe it is nearly time for your anomoly scan :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## betty14

Ha ha funny eh! Brings it to the top so everyone re-sees it! 

Can't believe it either, 2 weeks today and if baby plays ball we will know pink or blue! Think the baby hates me with all the coughing and sneezing, everytime i get little nudges as if to say 'remember I'm in here mum!'

Wonder how kix is! Hope her absence means baby is on it's way :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## pink23

Glad appointment went well Betty x 
Honey I saw your fb status about ollies tooth I hope it doesn't cause too much trouble .
Will catch up properly in the morning. I'm ok just got in from and have a pounding head and even the sister told md to slow Down it was really busy. Hoping bp is ok Friday x x


----------



## betty14

Aww pink sorry to hear your head is bad, do slow down a little make sure you look after yourself and bubba :hugs:

Is your scan Friday? 

X x x


----------



## pink23

Next Wednesday . Can't wait hoping kicks be felt more soon . Just watching Obem and thinking omg lol. It's scar to think in 4/5 months I will have baby in arms x x


----------



## Samie18

Hope your headaches sort themselves soon pink!

Very quiet on the kix front......maybe baby is on her way....

Hope Anna is ok, she's been a but quiet recently

A few hours in the cot honey is better than none =o) hope his tooth isn't causing too much if a prob.

Sophia hated her Moses basket hay but I wasn't brave enough to put her in the cot so good on you!

Your scan is coming round super quick betty, I'm excited!

Hope everyone else is good....amelia, sinn, diddums and anyone else I forgot!


I had a consultation for laser eye surgery yesterday...I'm finally taking the plunge and having it done.....feb 22nd!!!


xx


----------



## kix11

Morning everyone and happy due date to me! Although I am feeling a bit fed up this morning! All night last night had bad stomach cramps like period pain but worse and contractions every 10 mins for hours but contractions have now totally stopped so must have been bh again! 

Oh well can't be much longer! 

Samie I've thought about laser eye but I'm not brave enough well done you! Will have to let me know how it goes. 

Pink your scan has come round really quick very exciting! 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Samie, good luck with the surgery, my cousin had it done because he is a fireman was the best thing he ever did! 

Pink your scan is a week before mine!! So so exciting!!

Kix, all sounds promising, hopefully it will all start again and baby will be part of the 4% born on their dd!! Get bouncing on that ball :haha:
I'll be keeping a close watch for your news!!

Hope Anna is ok! 

My midwife told me she is leaving this morning so now I don't have a midwife untill the decide what to do with her case load :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

hi everyone just poped in to see how kix is doing no baby i see :dohh:
im sure the little one will come when they are ready :flower:

How is everyone else? have i missed the conversation on facebook? im on facebook is everyone else?

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Was a while ago we all added on fb rach, maybe you missed it... I'm happy for you to add me bu might be easier for ms to find you I know some of the other ladies had trouble :shrug:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

hi everyone-ive had a few days away from here and FB to try and get myself together a bit. my anxiety was getting quite bad and everytime i went for a browse on second tri there as another disaster and i was convincing myself itl happen to me. 

I have decided im not looking anything up or reading anything other than this thread-although we do get a few bad thigns on here its mainly good and you ladies are the only real support network i have hwo understands where im coming from. 

I was doing really well actually until this morning. MIL has ordered a cot-the reason being is wasin mamas and papas clearance in cheshire oaks it goes into a toddler bed and i think it has a drawer under it and a changing thing for the top- was £600 down to £100 so she rang me to say she was ordering one and will keep it at theirs what colour do i want? ummm no idea not seen it so it was between dark wood light wood or white- went for lightwood. i know why she ordered it as it was such a good deal but i did say is it not too early. 

Rang my mum (who i dont get on with great but ok-i was raised with my sister by our grandparents- long story but i do see my mum etc) just to tell her we had one ordered so not to worry bout looking at them. she went off on this big rant at me thats shes already told me its bad luck and ive jinx it and itl be a waste of money and i shouldnt buy anything yet etc etc....its sjut put me right back to where i was ive not stopped crying since!!!! 

enough of me tho (sorry for long rant) Betty- glad the clinic was ok and not good about the MW. Pink- not long til the scan now good on you for team yellow i think we will try and find out. Amelia- the LP thing can be a bit off as FF may log your OV a bit late- go for a chat with dr and see hwat he suggests theres a lot you can do to treat it if it is a problem so dont panic- main thing is u OV. 

im sorry ive left a lot of people out- my head is still somewhere up my own behind! im glad the babies are doing well they seem to be growing so fast. kix im sure it wont be long now- sorry your feeling so fed up maybe you will be the same day as my friend- ive till no news on her yet and induced on sat if nothing! 

xxxx

got my 16 wk MW today at 1-30


----------



## betty14

Anna please try to ignore all that negativity, why shouldn't you buy things now!! 

If we all went through pregnancy thinking I won't buy because it might go wrong then noone would be excited and most of all prepared!!!! Babies are expensive so it pays to start earlier and have plenty of time to get all the bits ready! 

I think your wise to not search the web! But please remember that the majority of pll come to forums etc to look for help so the bad stuff is concentrated! I'm sure all will be ok with you and you will have a bouncing healthy bubba :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Anna don't let people get you down! 
Enjoy your pregnancy because it goes so quick and you will miss it once baby is here =o)

And you can't pass off bargains like that...plus it's not like you only 4 weeks pregnant lol


----------



## annanouska

thanks! i know food is not the answer but that nice crispy bacon butt i just had sure helped LOL. 

i have been looking at things online to try and get back to the 'happy' place. not looking forward to MW but i never do! will wait and see how it goes i suppose-im really greatful to my MIL tho- she was the one who told me to stop looking things up as inher day they didnt even have scans and it was a lot easier as you just didnt know about all the bad things- suppose shes right- i wouldnt be worrying about it all if i didnt know about it! 

plus a girl at my work is 20 weeks today and shes got pram cot and a load of stuff already!! MIL said she will give us money for a pram as she doesnt want to try and pick one-i do appreciate the help with buying but wish she would just offer to look after it for a day or two instead LOL 

im on a 12-8 shift today ( i hate lates)- im booked out until after the MW but i may just drive really slow and stop for a cup of tea and read the paper at costa..... cant help it if MW is late lol


----------



## Honeybear1976

Most ppl who were at least 12wks pregnant would be crazy not to buy a cot at that price especially from mamas and papas 
As my 4yr old will tell you, just ignore silly ppl and relax thats what he told me when I got cross whilst driving :haha::haha:
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

We posted at the same time Anna!! Hope you have a good part of shift and yes just take your time after the mw appt :haha: 
Thought I'd post a more up to date pic of our teething little man and one with his big sister :)
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









004.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## betty14

Anna def take yourself for a cuppa, have some down time :)

Seems the norm for parents to wanna help with pram etc these days, we haven't been so lucky :haha:

Honey he is so very cute! Hope his teeth don't cause too much trouble! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

well i went ot my appointment and im not booked in?!!! not amused- they had a cancellation for 3.20 though and then its school time so traffic is going to be horrible so by the time i get to work will be 4.30 or 5 heheheehehe!!!! 

Thanks for making me feel better-honey i like his little towel or dressing gown or jacket thingy! 

betty-im sure you will get some help as time goes on- to be honest this is the first help we had with anything no help with wedding or house etc. i dont think my parents will help much but first words out of MIL mouth on christmas day was 'yey something to spoil' ! 

i rang hubby which was funny- he said well you buy christmas presents really early in the sale do you want to stop doing that incase anyone dies? that made me laugh! 

really random but its my sisters BDAY on 12th feb she will be 19 and is at uni and a bit of a dizzy one if im honest! she didnt know what she wanted but i marks and sparks they had loads of per una bras £22 reduced to £1 so i got her loads of really pretty bras with the matching pants etc. thing is- is it really weird to buy your sister underwear?!! i knew the right size etc i just thought for the money its ridiculous not to. i also got her a gorgeous set of m and s autograph jammas £40 down to £5!! oh the joys of being thin u get all the bargains- millets had no such things on sale for me LOL!!!!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty he screamed terribly earlier for what seemed like forever, causing him teribble pain. Use dentinox gel, ambusol liquid and calpol when neccessary but poor mite is having some jip :( 
Noone helped with our prams etc either and we seem to have had a leak in the loft so have had to throw out, cot bed, mattress and group 1 car seat. Have replaced cotbed and mattress over last few wks and have chosen new car seat, money money money.
Samie hope op goes well, have tried to encourage oh to have it done but he is a sissy :haha: :haha: xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh what a shame anna less time at work :haha: Ollies dressing gown was a Dumbo pyjamas and dressing gown set, in the sale! Disney shop online, if you look closely you can see his names are stitched onto it 
Not weird buying underwear, lovely presents for your sis


----------



## hay246

lots to catch up on!

honey hope his teeth arent givin him too much jip! and pic with his big sis is so cute! he has grown so much! 

kix i do hope ur not waiting as long as i was! but baby being fully engaged is alot better than i was, little monkey wasnt even fully engaged when i was being induced! and was still high up towards the end, he really didnt want to come out lol!! 

anna dont let people get u down, i started buying things well early cuz i wanted to be organised, and that cot deal is a bargain!! 

betty and pink ur scan is only round the corner exciting!! pink ur keeping :yellow: arent u??

my boobs are soooo sore at the moment feel like rocks :haha: ouch!! 

samie last night i had to do what u did lol. slept upright with him on me, he really wouldnt settle at all last night, was a nightmare, horrible when they are crying and u just dont know why, tried everything possible and then he finally zonked out on my shoulder! 

sinn, amelia, diddums hope ur all doing ok! x

xx


----------



## betty14

Aww honey bless him, it's a horrible feeling when they are in pain and you can't take it away! Love love love the dressing gown so cute! 

Anna them presents sound lovely and it's not weird to give your Sis nice undies! 

Hay glad your doing ok, hope your rocks soften off soon! 

Just under 2 weeks for our scan Soooo excited!!! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Hey ladies - wow so much to catch up on! 

*Betty* - can't believe you will find out sex of baby in two weeks - it has gone so quickly!

*Samie* - I would love laser eye surgery. My eyes haven't stabilised yet though so need to wait until they do before I can. My bf had it and it was amazing!

*Anna* - take no notice of your Mum, really not nice of her to say that! It was a sensible buy, don't let stupid superstitions get you down! What your hubby said is fab too! ;) I bought my sister a bra for her bday so I don't think it is weird!

*Honey* - new pics are fab! So cute! 

*Hay* - you do get used to the lack of sleep! haha! Jake is sleeping with me at the mo as he settles better so don't worry about him sleeping on you. Just do what you can to settle them, it is too early to worry about routines! 

*Kix *- looking forward to hearing from you!

xx


----------



## betty14

Abbie I know I can't wait! Also a little nervous too which I guess is normal! 

I have a feelin kix will update saying she has had bubba! Hope so!!

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Who did he have the surgery with Abbi?

I've just changed to have mine done when were in Manchester so its now Feb11th scaryyyy, hoping i can still see at the end!

Hay it really is horrible when you dont know what to do, i spent so many nights sat up alseep, got killer back ache but i was happy she was asleep and didn't want to move incase i disturbed her! I'll admit the past 10 weeks have been soooooo hard but it's certainly getting a little easier as she sleeps much better now at night and hates being held so she goes down easier... well as long as shes next to us anyway!
The boobs will ease soon, just take ibruprofen to help =o)

Annanouska- good reason to be off work a little longer =o)

Honey i'm dreading the teething stage. 
So many people recommended Ashton and Parson powder to me but they were out of stock everywhere.....so when i finally saw some i bought it even though she was like 6 weeks old! I only managed to get 2 boxes but am keeping an eye out for more! What you betting when she is teething they won't work lol

xx


----------



## annanouska

had my MW appointment-i heard HB!!! woooo- she said dont be upset if we cant find it but she found it really quick hope that keeps me plodding until my scan in 3 weeks- exciting for pink tomorrow and anna soon too 

hope kay is ok and baby appears soon. 

completely lost the will with my mum- i txt her after mw and got a reply saing theres a baby event in asda so she got a blanket as it was white (ummm ok) with holes in like hospital blankets (so its a normal blanket!!!!) just really wound me up how horrid she was then less than 6 hrs later has a blanket hmmmmmm il be good at nodding and agreeing soon x


----------



## betty14

Aww yay! That's the best hearing that little hb going! 

Your mum sounds very confusing, I think perhaps nodding might just be the way forward! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Morning everyone I'm still here! Got a feeling baby is going to keep me waiting and waiting! Last 2 nights 5 hours then 6 hours of braxton hicks that just fade away so frustrating! 

Kept busy yesterday and hubby will be home all weekend but if I'm still waiting next week think I will go out my mind!

Anna glad you heard heart beat it's a lovely feeling! I would just try and relax and enjoy being pregnant and all the exciting planning! 

Betty can't believe your 20 week scan is soon I'm still guessing girl! Don't know why! Have you heard from Lolly recently hope she's ok? 

Samie and Abbi loved the photos on fbook of your little ones this week! And honey pics of Ollie are gorgeous! 

Xxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww kix sorry baby is keeping you waiting!! Hope hubby can keep your mind off it! 

Can't believe the scan is so soon either! 

Lolly is fine I spoke to her the other day :thumbup:

X x x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Samie* - I am not sure which company it was, it was a few years ago now, I will ask him when he gets home from work! Have fun at baby massage today! 

*Betty* - I was really nervous too, you will be fine though. Can't wait to find out what you are having. I think it will be a girl!

*Kix* - Thank you, I have never taken so many pictures in my life. Me and my BF have almost 1000 already! ;) Crazy parents! Don't want to overload fb with it as I have always found people who do that really irritating but I just can't help myself, he is so lovely! haha! I really thought you were going to go early! Hopefully you go on your own, all the signs are there, have you been sitting on a birthing ball? I did that loads but not sure how much it helped!

xx


----------



## Torz

annanouska said:


> hi everyone-ive had a few days away from here and FB to try and get myself together a bit. my anxiety was getting quite bad and everytime i went for a browse on second tri there as another disaster and i was convincing myself itl happen to me.
> 
> I have decided im not looking anything up or reading anything other than this thread-although we do get a few bad thigns on here its mainly good and you ladies are the only real support network i have hwo understands where im coming from.
> 
> I was doing really well actually until this morning. MIL has ordered a cot-the reason being is wasin mamas and papas clearance in cheshire oaks it goes into a toddler bed and i think it has a drawer under it and a changing thing for the top- was £600 down to £100 so she rang me to say she was ordering one and will keep it at theirs what colour do i want? ummm no idea not seen it so it was between dark wood light wood or white- went for lightwood. i know why she ordered it as it was such a good deal but i did say is it not too early.
> 
> Rang my mum (who i dont get on with great but ok-i was raised with my sister by our grandparents- long story but i do see my mum etc) just to tell her we had one ordered so not to worry bout looking at them. she went off on this big rant at me thats shes already told me its bad luck and ive jinx it and itl be a waste of money and i shouldnt buy anything yet etc etc....its sjut put me right back to where i was ive not stopped crying since!!!!
> 
> enough of me tho (sorry for long rant) Betty- glad the clinic was ok and not good about the MW. Pink- not long til the scan now good on you for team yellow i think we will try and find out. Amelia- the LP thing can be a bit off as FF may log your OV a bit late- go for a chat with dr and see hwat he suggests theres a lot you can do to treat it if it is a problem so dont panic- main thing is u OV.
> 
> im sorry ive left a lot of people out- my head is still somewhere up my own behind! im glad the babies are doing well they seem to be growing so fast. kix im sure it wont be long now- sorry your feeling so fed up maybe you will be the same day as my friend- ive till no news on her yet and induced on sat if nothing!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> got my 16 wk MW today at 1-30

Try not to worry love, i know its hard but just try & forcus positive on your little growing bundle of joy.

Seriously, dont listen to others negativity, i hate it when people say your jinxing thing buy buying baby stuff. How the hell is buying a piece of baby equipment or item of clothing going to make bad stuff happen????

If it makes you feel any better, during my first pregnancy i had orded the pram & cot by 12 weeks & had bought lodes of little unisex baby clothes during the first trimester. I had a perfect pregnancy with no complications & he came right on time, a healthy little bundle of blue. 

It makes sence to spread the cost hun, baby things are soo expensive these days & people cant afford to just go out & buy everything in bulk once they reach 30 weeks or something.


----------



## betty14

How are you getting on torz? 

Have you had your scan yet? 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Kix have u got a sweep booked? 

Little man was weighed today, little fatty is 8lb 9 now! Discharged from midwife now, health visitor Monday not sure how many visits they give!

Xx


----------



## hay246

Kix have u got a sweep booked? 

Little man was weighed today, little fatty is 8lb 9 now! Discharged from midwife now, health visitor Monday not sure how many visits they give!

Xx


----------



## Samie18

How old is he now hay?
Gonna get sophia weighed next week after baby massage.
She was really good today at massage, just a little grizzle but was quiet otherwise.hoping for the same the next few weeks.

Can't believe baby is keeping you waiting kix...and us waiting lol

Was pinks scan today?

X


----------



## annanouska

glad lolly is ok shes really had a tough run of it all. 

pinks scan was today hope it went and betty not long- mine will not be far behind either im haivng it at 19 weeks else it was 23! 

glad the babies are ok and poor kix still waiting. my friend is being induced tomorrow so exciting! 

im feeling a bit better today im just trying to soldier on and enjoy things as best i can and keep hoping for the best! xxx


----------



## betty14

Pinks scan is on weds guys! Think it's was consultant today....

Aww samie baby massage sounds fab! Does Sofia like it?

Hay that's fab he is doing so well! 

Anna I'm suprised they offered you a scan at 23 wks thought it had to be done between 19-21? Mine is bang on 20 wks :happydance: me and hubby are going shopping after to look at prams and cots etc!! 

Hope kix is ok! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

He is 2 weeks on Monday Samie!

Anna is odd that scan wud have been 23 weeks, it's usually as close 2 20 as poss.

Xx


----------



## Samie18

23 Weeks is quite normal, gives them better chance to see everything!

Sophia seemed to like the massage, certaintly didn't cry for me to stop =o)
We have a few weeks of this then we have baby yoga.... should be interesting lol

2 weeks already, goes so quickly!


----------



## pink23

Hi girls.
kix hope baby is here soon. xx
Consultant appointment went well, bp is stable for what mine lies at and didnt up my dosage so thats good. Dont think dr was keen on me working 37 weeks and said i need to slow down if I have already had sister in charge tell me to slow down. Where i work are really understanding and I think because i do whats need they are pretty much take a break when i need one or if I have a hypo I need to sort it out. Its just the other side are being bitchy thinking us weekend staff dont do anything and need to be stuck to the desk ready to answer the phone when they ring us but we cant and its really frustrating. I am even going in 10 mins early each shift just to get extra 10 mins of break so I can have 2 x 20mins breaks just so they dont moan but they will. I do what is needed and the side I work appreciate everything me and the other clerk does but i hate being made like i do nothing. I am going to have words soon. Sorry for the rant. In other good news i get to see baby in 4 weeks time as i have a growth scan woohoo xx
abbi- have you ventured into town much. I hate lift and thats all i seem to do is go up and down lol
Betty- glad lolly is doing well.
I cant believe how quick time is flying. it doesnt seem 5 mins since I posted i was coming off the pill then it felt a lifetime to get pg and now im nearly 20 xx


----------



## betty14

Aww pink, don't worry, if your bosses are happy the other staff dont matter, you just have to look after you and baby! 

Are they doing growth scans because of your diabetes? 

Samie, thanks for clearing that up about 20 wk scan :thumbup:
Aww baby yoga that's too cute! Do the classes cost? 

X x x


----------



## pink23

yeah I think so betty for diabetes. I know I really do need to slow and stop thinking what others think. Its only going to make things worse if I dont and then I will be off with a sick note or baby could come early due to bp xx


----------



## betty14

Tis easier said than done tho eh pink! But do try!

Are you feeling kicks now? I'm sure I'm feeling stronger movements now it's such a surreal feeling! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Glad lolly is ok Betty good that you are still in touch! 

Well only a few bh contractions tonight hardly noticeable at all and no pain whatsoever totally different to the last 2 nights?! Hay I am booked in for a sweep on Tuesday but I am praying baby makes appearance before then although I have a feeling I am going to be waiting a while with all these start and stop signs! Is the membrane sweep pretty awful? Sounds it? 

Glad Sophia enjoyed the class Samie and Pink hope you're ok don't get yourself stressed not worth it. 

Keep your fingers crossed for me everyone! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

This will sound horrible but they offer the scan later if the lady is a bit larger because it harder to see everything earlier. I had a 20 week scan but had to go back at 22 weeks because they couldn't measure everything through my flubber lol

It's £2 a class so not much, it's through the sure start ctr
X


----------



## hay246

Baby yoga lol sounds fun! My area is rubbish for doing anything so doubt they do any classes like u have.

Kix I will admit the sweep isnt very pleasant it was worse for me as cervix was still really posterior so was harder to reach and very uncomfy!
Fingers crossed baby comes before u have urs!
I had 2. 1 at 40+2 and another at 40+6.
and then again when I was induced and having contractions that weren't close enough apart! But little man really didn't want to come out and even needed ventouse in the end too awkward little fella lol!!
But I don't reckon u will go that long!
My fingers r crossed anyway :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## Torz

betty14 said:


> How are you getting on torz?
> 
> Have you had your scan yet?
> 
> X x x

I'm not doing too bad thankyou love. I'm feeling much better than i have been pregnancy wise, stopped been :sick: but still feel it sometimes & gipping at certain smells. I just want to be able to eat a full meal, that would be nice, i still have food issues.

We have the scan wednesday, i cant wait :)


----------



## pink23

Yey or Wednesday scans. What time is yours torz ?


----------



## betty14

Aww kix! Going over must be the hardest part like a ticking time bomb! I'll keep everything crossed that lo makes an appearance before the sweep :thumbup:

Samie it's didn't sound awful, its true if there is more of mummy to see through it must be harder! And on a plus side extra scans mean extra looks at baby :winkwink:
We have a sure start centre it's actually where I see ms and the baby weighing clinic etc is! 

Torz glad your not being :sick: anymore! I felt the same about a full meal my appetite was rubbish in first tri!! Be sure to pop on and let us know how scan goes :) 

Pink what time is your scan weds? 

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi everyone hope all is ok :thumbup:

Exciting times with all these scans coming up i cant wait to hear what you are all having and see some pics of the little ones :baby:

kix i see your still holding on to baby, hope its not much longer and good luck for when the time comes :flower:

samie i take lily baby massage and she loves it, i go through the surestart centre and mine is free, we only have 3 weeks left on it then it finishes and moves to another centre.

Lily is starting to teeth a bit she is doing alot of drooling and sucks her hand and rubs it on the bottom of her gums and sticks her tongue out alot so i presume its teething.

Rachael


----------



## pink23

Mines at 2pm so hoping the morning goes quick x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

forgot to add im finally off my blood pressure tablets after having Lily :happydance::happydance: my bp finally regulated itself to a decent number so they have let me stay off them now

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Aww rach that's fab news :happydance:

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies. How are we all today. Ive been absent a while because I was away on business. 

Turns out I didnt ov before I went away so we haven't missed this month...yet. I was I'll with fever and chest infection do I think this may have delayed ov!
I was wondering whether you could have a look at my 2 opk results an let me know what you think. The green one was taken this morning. And it is neg. the pink one was taken a few mins ago and looks positive. Do you lovely ladies agree?

This mornings:
https://db.tt/SKI54niH

Just now:
https://db.tt/Dbpey2mK

Keeping FX'd! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Looks good to me diddums!


----------



## betty14

I would say they are both neg didums, however the pink one looks like it willturn pos in the next day or two! Keep testing and get :sex:!!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Betty do you not think the test line (closest to the max line) is darker than the control line (closest to the pink strip)? 

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## betty14

Doh I read it upside down!!!:dohh:

That's For sure positive!!!!!!

Get hubby to bed and dont let him go!!!! :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## Diddums

How exciting! My first positive opk!!! Already dragged hubby to bed today lol ;) 

Will have some fun tomorrow or day after as well. Is it bed to BD everyday or every other? Not that I mind every day lol it's fun :)

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## Torz

pink23 said:


> Yey or Wednesday scans. What time is yours torz ?

its at 11.10am, i remember from last time that they do all 12 week scans in the morning & 20 week scans in the afternoon.



betty14 said:


> Torz glad your not being :sick: anymore! I felt the same about a full meal my appetite was rubbish in first tri!! Be sure to pop on and let us know how scan goes :)

I spoke too soon, i got up after i posted went & got some breakfast & promply brought it back up. The worst throwing up episode yet, i've felt shocking all day. 

I'm due to go on holiday in february, i hope i feel better for then.


----------



## betty14

Yay didums!! 

If there are no sperm count issues go for it everyday :thumbup: and most importantly have fun :)

Sorry to hear that torz, maybe it's a bug and not baby? 
Hope you feel better soon! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Betty! As far as I know there are no sperm count issues :)
Even if it doesn't happen this month I'm still very excited lol 

&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## kix11

Thanks for your reply Hay hope it ain't too bad if i make it to tues but anything to hurry baby up know how you felt now and I'm only over 2 days! 

Had a spicy curry last night and been for a walk with hubby today in the freezing wind! Getting braxton hicks again every 8 to 10 mins last few hours praying they turn into labour contractions but based on last week or so of them I doubt they will! 

Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

I have everything crossed for you, I had quite painful regular contractions for 2days on and off so hopefully you are definitely on your way now  I went into labour not after taking freezing walk with my hubby xx


----------



## betty14

Didums I was super excited the first pos opk I had!!!! Fxed you catch it if not it's good that your oving!!!

Kix I really hope they are proper contractions soon! Come on baby!!!!

X x x


----------



## annanouska

poor kix-good things come to those who wait!! 

Diddums good news on the opk. 

I wonder how my scan will go as il be 19 wks and have a lot of flubber so may have to go back then :wacko: think il just wait and see how it goes! 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Samie18

Don't worry if ya gotta go back...just means another scan to see bump!

Kix the sweep is uncomfortable especially if your cervix is very posterior, but its a pretty quick procedure and can only be done if they can reach your cervix and it's open enough to admit a finger

X


----------



## kix11

Morning everyone what a frustrating night! BH contractions started at 3.30 yesterday afternoon and continued until 6.30 this morning then stopped?! Contractions went to 7 mins apart and were like clockwork the whole time. That's 15 hours is this normal? Also lost a lot of clear yellowish discharge ( sorry tmi) can plug be this colour? 

Also had strong cramps in lower ab on left side when lying down that were peaking in middle of contraction but only got about 4 of these really painful ones. 

I haven't slept exhausted samie what do you reckon is going on? 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww kix, sorry to hear you haven't slept! 

All sounds promising if not massively frustrating!!! I really hope the stronger pains are it and they become regular! 

X x x x


----------



## pink23

Hope baby makes a suprise entrance today kix it must be frustrating. 
I have work soon and hoping it goes quick . Good shift yesterday . I got asked to babysit Wednesday and I was trying to remember what I was doing and then remembered I had my scan how could I forget lol. 
Hope everyone's weekends are going ok .its really windy here but not to cold x x


----------



## Samie18

It does all sound promising and yellow discharge can be normal as long as no offensive smell to it.....

Do you know where baby is lying...? Is it back to back?
Sometime when baby isn't in the best position your labour can take ages to get going!


----------



## kix11

No smell at all to discharge it's more clear and watery than anything else.

I think baby has moved in back to back position as I could feel little bum and back for weeks on right hand side but now my tummy feels soft on both sides and defo can't feel bum and back anymore. 

Uh oh?! Xx


----------



## Samie18

It sounds like a back to back stop start labour.... 
Just gotta try move baby round...lots of sitting backwards on chairs so your bump weighs forward. Wash the kitchen floor on hands and knees if need be lol or crawl about, walk up and down stairs sideways help rock the head into the pelvis.

Discharge sounds normal. It can vary in colour and amount but its usually like stringy slime.
X


----------



## kix11

Thanks samie really appreciate your advice kitchen floor could do with a scrub ha! 

Have next midwife appt on tues should I just wait until then or if contractions start strong again should I ring hospital or is there no point? 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww how cool is it having samie here to give advise!! 

Come on baby kix be nice to mummy!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

If they are strong enough your not coping call in but general advise is call when they are 5 mins apart and regular. If they continue and only 7 mins apart you could tell a little porky and ring in to go in and get checked to see what your cervix is up to!


----------



## hay246

I know how horrible it is and annoying to go over, prob worse for u as u are getting some signs whereas I didn't get any really! 
But it honestly all feels a blur after and once u have baby in ur arms the wait will all be worth it  fingers r crossed baby comes before tues for u!

X


----------



## annanouska

it is getting promising now for kix yey! come on baby k! 

my friend had her little girl last night- shes lovelly cant wait to visit! 

really random question- anyone had dry / peeling nipples?!!! i think pregnancy is affecting my skin as i have never been a dry skin person and always oily but i slap on extra rich moisturiser 3/4 times a day now and my exzma has appeared on elbows too so im assuming nipples are joining the party LOL! ive just slapped on some oilatum-cant say ive ever moisturized my nipples- very surreal! 

i dont think anyone will but il ask this too..anyone had a weird feeling in their lady bits? i cant really describe it other than it feels like something is 'up there' :blush: like an awkwardly sat tampon or something-its a bit uncomfy to sit down and when i stand it feels like something drops a bit. im hoping its all in my head (as normal) or possibly its a prolapse or something-im trying really hard to stop convincing myself its my cervix open and everything is falling out :dohh: im really, really trying to get a grip on this anxiety i just wish that all the worrying symptoms werent also the same as normal symptoms! May book in to see gp maybe she will have a look? MW told me last week if any concerns go to the labour and delivery ward but i really think thats wasting resources in this case xxx


----------



## Samie18

I got dry nipples early too, it didn't last forever though.
I remember feeling like something was pulsating in my lady bits really early... I convinced myself I had a cord prolapse lol but it was what I learnt much later baby having hiccups!

Stop being so worried about wasting time if your worried its what they are there for go get checked to put your mind at ease.
I know what you mean about anxiety I worried about everything, people at work were convinced I had antenatal depression!
Seriously I was never gonna get pregnant....I got pregnant after 6 weeks
I was gonna miscarry...bled at 8 weeks was blase she had died but all was fine
I was gonna be told at 12 weeks baby had abnormalities...she didn't
At 20 week scan they were gonna find a heart defect or something else...they didn't
She was gonna die before 24 weeks....she didn't
I hit 24 weeks and had a bit of peace of mind she would survive if born..every week further I got I read about chances of survival
I was gonna be diagnosed with diabetes at 28 weeks...I didn't
I was gonna get pre eclampsia...... Well this I did lol
I was gonna go 2 weeks over due have a failed induction trial of ventouse which would fail then an episiotomy for forceps that would fail then I'd end up with an emergency c section and postnatal infection.....
I was induced it was sooo straight forward,I am still amazed. my waters went on their own syntocinin started at 3 i had an epidural so was lay down all day, convinced i wouldnt dilate and would make her back to back, i dilated normally, was fully at 23:30 and I had a normal delivery at 01:23 with a small tear. The epidural was pants and it bloody hurt! I now understand the ring of fire lol

She came out flat as a pancake and needed resuscititating, but the relief of my pelvis not hurting was sooooo good I didn't pay much attention to what they were doing. Put it this way I'd been sooo pessimistic the whole pregnancy when I asked Chris afterwards what Sophia was like at delivery he said
She was so blue all I could think was please don't die this will kill Sam!!

That really touched home how negative id been the whole time I'd made Chris think she wouldn't make it

The above are only a quarter of my pessimism lol

So trust me I know how you feel :winkwink:

Xx


----------



## hay246

Aww bless you! The worrying is normal though I think, I did think about all those things just tried not to let it affect me and tried to enjoy pregnancy as much as poss which I did 
My epidural was a life saver and couldnt feel a thing, every labour is so different and effects people different ways it's impossible to say what people woul be best with! My friend said water birth was amazing, I couldn't stand to be in the water it didnt help my contractions at all! 
I had the pulsating too and made me so paranoid until I realised it was hiccups too haha! He still always gets them now he got them so often in my belly!

X


----------



## betty14

Anna my nips and boobs have been Sooooo itchy!! Prob because they are growing at a rate of nots! 

As for the other feeling I'm not sure, I haven't felt antytjing like it but I'm sure like the other girls have said it's all normal :thumbup: but if you are worried callthem like samie said it's what they are there for!!

I hope kix went Into labour last night and is cuddling her new bubba now :hugs:

My cold is still hanging around and I have a nasty cough with it, I can't help but worry about the baby while I'm coughing :( 

X. X x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I had bronchitis when I was pregnant with my first Betty, I thought I was going to cough him out :haha::haha:
Hope kix is over the worst  
Xx


----------



## betty14

Honey the though has crossed my mind :haha: 

Keep thinking poor likkle one is prob being squashed everytime I cough lo! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Samie* - love your post! So funny - I was exactly the same, worrying about every possible problem! Jake's heart rate dropped really low when I had him and an emergency team rushed in, my bf said that all he could think was how much I had gone through and how much it would kill me if I didn't have my baby at the end of it - how sweet are they? My epi didn't work either - lucky *Hay*!! ;) haha!

*Kix* - sorry you are being kept waiting and having all that pain for no reward! Hopefully things get going properly soon. 

Going back to the doctors today as the infant gaviscon is helping the reflux but making his trapped wind even worse I think. Hoping we can do something to help him as I can't bear to see him in pain! He is so congested too - he has been since he was born, poor baby!

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

abbi for the congestion buy some saline drops and they will sort it :flower:i think its going to bold all my post can't seem to do that properly with my tablet :haha:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I cant believe this thread is still going strong thats so great, i remember when gemie started it! Betty CONGRATULATIONS you have waited so long for this :) hello to you ladies who dont know me, just thought i would pop in and say hello, i was a cerazette ttc'er and jackson is now 8 moths and im unexpectedly newly expecting our 3rd & final baby! Though i never went back on cerazette. 

Wish you all the best ladies! Betty is.....ah dam it i cant remember her name i used to talk with her all the time, i think her avatar was lips....i will go back through the thread if i can xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Sorry it wasnt lips it was a pink sparkly eye and its lollylou, is she stil around how is she? xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Honey* - I have the drops, they really help but only for a short while and then I have to use them again! Getting them up his nose and not in his eye isn't always the easiest though, especially in the middle of the night when I am half asleep.

Well I went to see a different doctor as the last one was pants. This one was fab and has given me an antacid prescription. Hope so much that it works!!

Hi *Elmo*! Don't think I know you but hello anyway! Congrats on your pregnancy! 

x


----------



## betty14

Elmo!!! 

Hello! Thanks, I did wait such a long time but am nearly 19 wks now and loving every second!! 

Massive congrats on your third and final baby! How far along are you? 

Lolly is good I'm still in touch with her but she doesn't come on anymore :cry:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Betty are you still doing the dribble bibs?? Sophia is soaking everything at the min and bibs look soooo scruffy!

X


----------



## betty14

Samie I sure am :) lemme know what sorta thing your after :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Dunno really... Summin pink and girly

X


----------



## Samie18

Dunno really... Summin pink and girly

X


----------



## betty14

Ok cool, I'll look through my fabric see what I have, I can email you a pic then you can choose if you like? X x


----------



## annanouska

hope your feeling better betty- the cough is horrid im worried of sneezing lol!! 

rang drs this morning and they had a cancellation so went in before work. not seen this dr before but she was so lovely. shes 20 wks and had her scan this afternoon. she said it was her third but lost the second quite late on so understood my worries. 

she did a bit of an internal with the speculum (is that right spelling) ? she said all looks like it should do when expecting and nothing to worry about now. i made her laugh when i said its probably got cobwebs on (seriously dh still has the sex ban on following all my dramas)! 

funny thing is (sorry tmi) i feel more comfortable now-maybe i was healing over and needed stretching out LOL LOL LOL!!!!!!!! 

sammie- your post made me laugh-that actually is me! i cant imagine how scary it was she was all blue and not breathing-good job you didnt notice too much think id be hysterical if i knew! 

on a brighter note-im VERY TEMPTED to order a changning bag. its a radley one (im a collector lol) and its in the 'sale' ok its still £80!!!! but thats between hubby me and bean and itd get a few yrs use out of it so really its a bargain! it is nice though as it has normal handbag handles as well as shoulder one.....hmmmm maybe just need to get over the dont buy anything phobia. 

btw samie- the laser eye thing is meant to be great-lots have had it done at work-some companies offer discount if you have been referred so worth seeing if anyone you know has had it done you may get discount. 

anyone seen these cool things in mamas and papas-they fasten on to your cot and they are like little nappy holder things shaped like houses or beach huts etc. i thought they were cool- hubby said- oh look- a cat bed!


----------



## betty14

Glad your mind is at rest Anna it's nice when you see a nice gp! 

I'm not feeling any better, worse in fact the cough is so much worse today and my sinuses are hurtin sooooooo much :( 

Anyway moan over :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah email some over. [email protected]
Rubbish about the cough Betty... Might be worth getting some antibiotics...

Glad everything looked normal anna! I also looked at the Radley changing bag ( serial collector here too lol) it was in the Radley shop in Cheshire oaks think it was quite a bit less than £80..... Maybe £45, can't quite remember because I wasn't allowed to buy one as I already had a bugaboo one =o(


----------



## pink23

Sorry your feeling so Ill Betty it's horrible when you can't take much for it either x
Just had a nice bath with Xmas stuff and the brazil nit body scrub smells sooo nice . I use the cocoa butter and it's smell yummy to x
Early night tonight. We have started watching new girl and have some more to watch. Hoping for a hypo free night tOnight as I had one last night and all I can rbereas breathing like I was in labour lol god knows what I was thinking , luckily oh was off x x


----------



## betty14

Ok samie I will send you the email tomorrow :thumbup:

If it carries on I'll see the doc to see I there is anything I can have to help! 

Early night for me tonight too pink got my gtt tomorrow! Hypos are not nice, hope you feel better and don't have any tonight! 

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone, havent been on for ages-I will have to go and catch up on all the recent posts-still TTC number 1-cycles are more regular Now. Last one was 28 days and I got a positive ovulation test on CD14-so I am hoping it won't e much longer now  
Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Samie18

Fingers crossed mrshopeful!

No post for kix today....maybe the kitchen floor scrubbing worked!
X


----------



## betty14

Fx'ed mrsh! When do you expect af?

Samie I was just thinking the same thing :) hope all is going/has gone well!!

X x x


----------



## betty14

Fx'ed mrsh! When do you expect af?

Samie I was just thinking the same thing :) hope all is going/has gone well!!

X x x


----------



## hay246

Yep Fingers crossed for kix! 

Betty I had a nightmare of a cough fOr weeks it just wouldn't budge! So annoying too, I used to nearly wet myself when I cOughed!!

X


----------



## betty14

I remember hay, you ended up with antibiotics didn't you?

I think we may hear of a new baby kix today :happydance:

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hello Mrs hopeful nice to hear from you! 

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kix11

Hiya sorry not posted for a while had wireless problem and 3G not good enough at home all sorted now! No news on baby boo :( been on hands and knees and leaning over ball for last few days but baby isnt shifting! 

Midwife appt this afternoon for sweep so see what she says I think they will give me induction date too so at least will have that to aim towards. 

Sorry your feeling ill Betty xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Awww sorry Kix I honestly thought you must have had baby now :nope::nope:
For all our mummies and maybe bumps interested too, I had my delivery of my breastfeeding beads this morning, they are lovely and would work great for bottlefed babies too. They are pretty and the sound they make is lovely. It completely distracts them being from being fussy and to concentrate on feeding :happydance: The address is www.laitdamour.net


----------



## betty14

Aww kix :( so sorry to hear baby hasn't arrived, I really really thought your absence was baby arriving! Any more signs? 

Honey they sound lovely, do you make them? How much are they? 

Samie I'm sorting the material to send the pic in a bit :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Awww kix how frustration for you!
Hope your sweep has some positive news!

Fab betty ill have a look
X


----------



## betty14

Have sent the email samie :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty I put the address on my post :haha: Its a lady from ebay xx


----------



## betty14

I saw that, just wasn't sure if you made them honey!

I'll go have a look at the page x x


----------



## kix11

Thanks for thinking of me ladies! 

Rubbish news midwife couldn't do sweep as she couldn't reach cervix so labor is not going to be soon. Baby is not quite back to back just very low down on right side so that's good news she did suggest carrying on with a few exercises a day to make sure he / she stays where they are. 

I have appt booked for Sunday at hospital to monitor baby and try sweep again if nothing happening will have induction at 12 days which will be a week today 31st Jan! Oh dear feels like forever and won't be able to have my water birth! 

One thing she did say when attempting the sweep was that she could feel babies head easily - totally confused how could she feel babies head? 

Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooh thats a question for Samie, I've never gone over or had a sweep so don't know how that would be possible but guessing they try to touch the cervix to trigger something but guessing baby's head is in the way? At least with a definite date for induction so the end is near and the prize at the end will be so so worth it xx


----------



## kix11

Yeah feel a bit better honey having a date to aim towards! 

Guessing she meant she could feel babies head through vaginal wall? All a bit confusing! 

Hubby is off work 2moro so we're going for a little walk and pub lunch so that will be good just going to plan things for every day up to Sunday! Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Good plan :flower: keep your days busy and make the most of these precious days where you are on your own as a couple and are still able to be spontaneous :winkwink::haha:
Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww kix sorry to hear that the sweep failed! But at least to have the induction to look forward to! Plan lots and hopefully you will have to cancel some plans :winkwink:

Had my GTT today, was fine, and should find out tomorrow if I have GD or not :wacko:

Samie should all my blood results forms be stuck into my notes? My mw just slotted them in wondering if I should stick em to the haematology page? 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Aw kix! My cervix was really posterior but they did manage to do sweeps even though they were useless anyway! But she said she could feel babies head and that I was dilated a bit but still baby didn't want to come!

I was glad in the end to have date to look forward to and know was going to happen! And at least u know baby be here soon! I know how annoying it is though, but he / sh will be worth the wait!!

Betty yeah I had 2 lots of antibiotics but they didnt do anything as they said it was probably viral!

X


----------



## Samie18

I'll add a pic Kix, might help make sense of it....just bear in mind i'm a pants drawer and i'm one handed Sophia is asleep im the other arm lol

So if it makes sense you can see the fingers can feel the head through the vagina but the cervix it too far back to reach to touch the head directly or do a sweep....
 



Attached Files:







cervix.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## betty14

Samie that pic is actually really cool! I now understand completely!! :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

hehe im terrible at drawing its as basic as a 3 year old would draw :haha: but i think i get the point across lol


----------



## kix11

Samie you are a legend thank you! All makes sense now I love your drawing just shown hubby and he said something like 'oh hmm ahh I see!' 

Xxxx


----------



## betty14

Sometimes a digram is just what's needed to show the explanation! 

X x


----------



## Samie18

Glad it helped lol

x


----------



## kix11

Can't believe you went to the effort of drawing it and putting on for me thank you :) xx


----------



## Samie18

I don't mind I like to help...and it only took seconds lol


----------



## betty14

I bet you are an awesome mw to have samie! 

X x


----------



## Samie18

Awww thanks! Doubt everyone would agree though lol


----------



## annanouska

aww samie you are too kind! i cant draw- honestly next doors 5 yr old can draw miles better than me 

Betty sorry your cough isnt shifting thats not good hope you feel better soon. 

kix sorry its draggin out but you have something to work towards and iwll all be worth it. 

some of you may have had a message form me today-ive closed my facebook account after 'an incident'. work tried to do me for cyber bullying-because I put lol to a post!!!! colleague put about jonah and the wale came in with their offspring today-so I laughed at it as the people in question have had terrible bad luck so assumed thats what he was referring to. well the lady has seen it as a sizest remark (shes half the size of me so im really going to make a joke about her weight) and ive seiously offended her by laughing!!!! 

i turned into a neurotic hysterical pregnant woman- had me laying down with a paper bag in the end as i couldnt breath!!! thought it best to deactivate my account for a bit as im not being told off for somehting so ridiculous! I speak to youall on here but youhave my email too if you need me. 

was worried poor bean would be upset by all the hysterics but im calm now and normally stress free so i dont think a short burst will hard them? 

im still quite upset that something so trivial has been blown out of proportion and I always go out of my way to be nice!


----------



## Samie18

Some people aren't worth your tears Beth. That was an innocent remark so I wouldn't even worry about it! And bean won't mind a few tears hes well protected =o)


----------



## annanouska

do you know its you guys il miss the most- i love seeing all the baby pics! il prob go back one day but im not being held over a barrel for nothing. she claimed 'she was too upset and uncomfortable to return to work' i possibly didnt help by saying she really needs to man up!!! 

i did waste an entire afternoon in the first aid room wit my paper bag and glass of water-the nice security person gave me the radio so i just relaxed. 

light over reaction when in hysterics i told my manager il sue them if anything bad happens to bean due to this persecution LOL- i did go a bit odd!!!!! 

really want to feel movements then il feel more pregnant-im just fat and hormonal with itchy nipples and paranoia !!!! hehe-bubby cooked tea and is running me a bath-may get stuck tho as my sciatic nerve is playing up-if he says im a beached whale am i meant to file for divorce as im too upset and uncomfortable 

LOL!!!!! 

ps, samie-im off next week so im going to cheshire oaks for a spy in radley and mamas and papas!


----------



## betty14

Nah samie, seems like you totaly Love your job and care! Unlike lots of the 'professionals' I have seen! 

Thanks Anna, I hate coughing, I don't smoke and never have so find it really cruel :haha:

I agree with samie, these ppl need to grow up! There is a phrase inreally like that seems apt here as a satirical remark to the lady....... Cry me a river, then build a bridge and get over it :haha: it always baffles me how ppl get upset over such small insignificant things! 
Like samie said bean will be fine after your stress today :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Ohhh you will spend loads at Cheshire oaks...the Radley shop bankrupts me each time lol!

I'll post pics on here for ya so you won't miss out....even though I don't think you should close your account over one silly woman!

xx


----------



## Samie18

Just for you!
 



Attached Files:







sophia tongue.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Diddums

Very cute Samie!

I've just got a temp spike to 36.67 on bbt so hopefully means I ov yesterday! If temp stays up for the next two days then I'm 1dpo today :) xx


----------



## Diddums

Very cute Samie!

I've just got a temp spike to 36.67 on bbt so hopefully means I ov yesterday! If temp stays up for the next two days then I'm 1dpo today :) xx


----------



## betty14

Didums that's fab, fxed it stays up!!

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Well I have good news! I went to have a scan to check on the status of my PCOS and to see how hard it might be to conceive. Spoke to the drs this morning and he said its normal and no evidence of PCOS. I had follicles on my ovaries but thats not unusual for a woman my age :) he said I should have any problems conceiving and just see how it goes :) unbeliever happy at the moment xx


----------



## betty14

Aww didums that's amazing news! You must be over the moon!!!

So that bfp could sneak up and surprise you any time!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

X x x


----------



## betty14

Aww didums that's amazing news! You must be over the moon!!!

So that bfp could sneak up and surprise you any time!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Great news Diddums :thumbup:


----------



## betty14

Well I don't have GD :happydance::happydance:
But..... They need another urine sample as they found protein so I might have an infection :( also pretty sure my ear or sinuses are infected :(

But hey it's all good I'm pleased I don't have GD! 

Hope pinks scan went well! 

X x x


----------



## Torz

Diddums said:


> Well I have good news! I went to have a scan to check on the status of my PCOS and to see how hard it might be to conceive. Spoke to the drs this morning and he said its normal and no evidence of PCOS. I had follicles on my ovaries but thats not unusual for a woman my age :) he said I should have any problems conceiving and just see how it goes :) unbeliever happy at the moment xx

great news for you love, FX you get that :bfp: soon x



betty14 said:


> Well I don't have GD :happydance::happydance:
> But..... They need another urine sample as they found protein so I might have an infection :( also pretty sure my ear or sinuses are infected :(
> 
> But hey it's all good I'm pleased I don't have GD!
> 
> Hope pinks scan went well!
> 
> X x x

Great news for you betty that you dont have GD hun. Hopefully you get get started on some antibiotic's & maybe that cought you've had will go away.

I've been for my scan this morning, everything is looking good so far, they have put me back by 6 days & baby is measuring 11+1 weeks. Got to go back next week for the NT scan as baby was too small right now for them to get the mesurements, so i get to see baby again :happydance: cant wait.


----------



## Honeybear1976

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yay Betty glad no gd and sometimes you can have random readings of protein so hopefully it's nothing. I'm sure that cough will be gone soon. xx
Torz glad scan went well.
Pink I hope things went well will be looking out for your post later :)


----------



## betty14

Torz that's great baby looks good, sorry they put you back, but yay for a re-scan! 

Honey I hope it's nothing Soooo don't wanna have antibiotics! Is that why they are retesting as it can be random?

One week till the scan :happydance: getting little taps now and again it's such a weird exhilarating feeling!! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

awww samie shes so lovelly. 

great news on the temp diddums and torz great on the scan. 

betty- try not to worry on the protein it can be false at tiems but with you beign poorly it might just be your immune system is down, try and get lots of rest if you can and drink plenty. try some smoothies or something. i was having lots of boiled (sugar free) sweets with my cough lol. 

Been a bit naughty and didnt go to work today-my manager was really good about it and said it was the best thing to do and il not be in trouble. ive just been sat about doing nothing!! in tomorrow then over a week off yey!!! 

hope pink had a great scan and really not long until yours betty, mine is two weeks tomorrow :thumbup:. im starting to get more good days than bad now but I do still worry a lot! suppose we always will. 

i cant wait to feel something-i thought i had some sort of flutters a few weeks ago but nothing ever since :nope: hope I feel something soon but MW said 22 weeks is unusual! xxx


----------



## pink23

Hi girls im here xx
Everything went well and baby is growing just fine. I was getting worried baby might be a bit bigger this time as bloods are playing up but everything is fine and weighing about 12ozs. Baby is lying oblique whih explains the lows prods lol. Consultant did scan which was wierd but was please for me to come back in 4 weeks for another scan yey xx
Oh did want to know if baby was boy or pink but they couldnt tell which im happy about.xx:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0698.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## betty14

Anna hope your right about the protien! I am drinkin lots to try and keep it all moving through! You got plans for your week off? 

Pink really glad scan went well! What's the re scan in 4 weeks for? Maybe they can tell you pink or blue then! Did the baby have it's legs crossed or was it position stopping them seeing? 

Our baby was that way up at 13 wk scan so wonder if he/she will still be? 

X x x


----------



## pink23

a growth scan suppose with my diabetes they want to make sure everything is ok. dont think I had one till 28 weeks last time with caleb. I think baby was being awkward lol. Tbh id rather not know as I really want the suprise at then end. xx


----------



## hay246

diddums great news!
betty great news about the GD too.

pink glad all is gd, and you're still team yellow :D

kix how u feeling?

added a few pics of little man :)
samie she is such a cutie!!

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh Hay he's gorgeous xx


----------



## Diddums

Hay - absolutely beautiful! 

I'm in the TWW so keeping everything crossed :) xx


----------



## Samie18

Fingers crossed diddums.
Glad you don't have gd Betty!
Fab about the scan torz and pink, shame you couldn't find out pink...but better the choice was taken from you if you want a surprise.

Hay he Issss soooo cute, Another one with dimples......I love dimples they are so sweet!
Xx


----------



## hay246

Thanks!
Aw I no I love his dimple. On 4d scan u could c dimple so clear too, and u can really see resemblance it's madness! I love it when they smile in their sleep I look forward to him actually smiling at me lol!

Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww pink well maybe baby ones you didn't really need to know :haha:

Hay he is so gorgeous! What chair is he in I like the look of it :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## pink23

Betty are you still doing slimming world? Have you put on much so far from my bloods at 12 weeks I don't think I've put on much. Suppose Its good really as surely I'm maintaining my weight does that make sense ? Xx


----------



## betty14

Yeah I am still doing it pink, just not massively strict, I have gained 6lbs so far so not very much at all really! 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

Hi all!
I'm still waiting for AFs to be regular :( 
Am still following the thread, massive congratulations to all the ladies with good news!
Good luck Diddums!

Sinn x


----------



## betty14

Yeah I am still doing it pink, just not massively strict, I have gained 6lbs so far so not very much at all really! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

That's good Betty It put minds at rest . I know I can still put it all on in the next 17 weeks lol x x


----------



## betty14

Ha ha I keep thinking the last half I'll prob gain more but can actually blame that in baby :haha: I have said tho that as long as we are both healthy I'm not worried about numbers!! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Hi Sinn, how long have you been off cerazette? Hopefully cycles will regulate quickly!!

Ladies who got their BFP how many dpo did you test? I have some 10ul cheapie tests and wondering when I can test as I don't think I will last all two weeks lol!


----------



## Sinn

Hi Diddums, 

I stopped taking it at the beginning of october 2011. I had been on it for 2 and a half years and depo injection for 3 years before that. I went on cerazette after I told my depo nurse that I was planning a family after getting married and she said cerazette was the best pill to be on because it 'leaves your system quickly' and 'women always get pregnant quick after stopping it'! 

When I was younger I was on microgynon for years and when I stopped that it took 3 years to get AF back-and even then it wasn't regular!

I guess I'm just unlucky! 

Fx'd for you, I really hope you get you BFP soon! 

Sinn x

Ps, I reckon 8dpo would be the very earliest you would be able to get a BFP with the 10 test x


----------



## Diddums

Ah Sinn three years sound horrible! Hopefully it will be no where near that long now. Have you had any periods since coming off?

Well temp today has stayed up at 36.65 :) so as long as tomorrow stays up would say I ov 24th so I'm 2dpo today :)


----------



## Sinn

Yes, they're back! First two months were nice and regular, 28 day cycles. I thought I was so lucky! Since a week before Christmas I think I've had about 10 days where I haven't bled :( I seem to have a bleed, have a day or two off and start all over again! So annoying! 

Sinn x


----------



## Diddums

Where abouts in your cycle are you now Sinn? You using opk or temping your bbt? I started using both as I was convinced I wouldn't ov due to PCOS (although turns out I prob don't have it). 

How is everyone else? Pink that scan pic is so cute! 
What early preg symptoms did you guys have? 

Diddums xxx


----------



## Samie18

No real early symptoms here just the usual feelings af was coming. I just tested at 13 dpo as i was going out drinking that night and got a bfp.

My sickness started 6 weeks on the dot and didn't stop until she was born lol!

Good luck

Xx


----------



## betty14

Same here I really thought af was gonna arrive because of all the cramping!!

Have my fingers x'ed for you both :) 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Diddums*, *Torz*, *Pink* - great news for all of you! Congrats! *Diddums*, I had none at all, I just took a test for the fun of it with an IE at 10dpo and it was positive! I didn't even have any morning sickness during the first tri, just sore boobs!

*Kix* - so sorry you are waiting. Like *Hay* said though, at least you will have a set date to look forward to if you are induced! 

*Samie* - the pic for Kix was fab! Very funny! The pic of Sophia is so lovely too - she has twinkly eyes! :D

*Hay* - dimples are the best! He is so cute! We have the same bouncer too!

*Anna* - some people are just ridiculous! Try not to let it get to you, you have better things to think about! I have added a few pics of Jakey for you!

Taking Jake to London next week as me and the boyf have tickets to the Da Vinci exhibition. Hope it isn't too much of a nightmare! ;) Also, Jake's hair has gone short on the top of his head but it is still long at the back and sides - it is so funny! Like a little old man! My Mum said he has hair like Norris off Corrie now! haha!!

xx
 



Attached Files:







Jakey.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 3









photo (12).jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3









510.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Samie18

Awww he is so gorgeous.

I must say as lovely as babies are some are really funny looking when born! 
But we all produce well lol our bumps are all so cute!

Maybe a coincidence but Sophia has slept for 7 hour stretches with a feed then straight for another 3-4 hours for the past few nights! it's fab but I feel even more tired now than when i was living on 4 hrs sleep lol

Honey how is ollie getting on in his cot?


----------



## hay246

Samie how I would long for 7 hours sleep lol! 
Abbi the bouncer is lovely isn't it, haha at Norris bless him!

Betty it's bright starts comfort and harmOny!

My one boob is absolutely killing me I am in agony! ;-(
Going to try allister in cot again tonight!

Abbi have a good time in london I love it there, ull look like ir moving there with all the stuff u have to take haha!
Good luck sinn and diddums

Xx


----------



## Sinn

Diddums, I have no idea where I am in my cycle. My spotting/bleeding stopped on Sunday but I expect it at anytime! My handbag looks like a tampon factory! I am prepared for anything! ;)

Sinn x


----------



## betty14

Thanks hay, it's lovely! 

Sinn have you made an appointment to see the doc yet? Might be worth having some bloods done see if there is anything amiss? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Oh Sinn! Hope it stops, and you can start this cycle. Do you use OPKs? xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sinn always good to be prepared :haha::haha:
Hay cant remember if you are bf? You said sore boob?
Samie- funny you should mention the cot coz Colin said last night we might as well sell it :haha: Ollie is always in our bed! Think Col is fed up! 
Abbi Jakey is stunning :) You will have a fab time in London, best to get them used to travelling whilst you, ours are amazing travellers, on planes, trains and automobiles:haha::hah:haha:a: and coaches lol
Kix has been quiet again?
Diddums I hope that bfp is on its way :flower::flower:
Betty :wave: xx
If ive missed anyone sorry im a tab and hard work looking at all past posts plus Ollie on my lap wriggling like a fish out of water!!


----------



## Samie18

Awww honey, sure the cot is nice to look at though lol :haha:

I was so adamant in the new year Sophia was going in her crib...I persisted one night coz surprisingly I missed her next to me smacking me in the face and waking up with her some how wiggled into my armpit :haha:

Hay it just happened....for 10 weeks she was a grouch every evening refusing to sleep then when she did sleep it was 3-5 hrs only then the past few days she's been fab! Kinda convinced me more it was colic.

Fingers crossed for kix!!!!

Xx


----------



## annanouska

all these babies are so very cute-sinn I had a tampon factoryi nmy bag too lol. it can take a bit of time to settle-mine still had settled and I only knew what was going on with the temps and opks. i would say maybe give it a few weeks and get checked over, even if they do nothing at first you can get the ball rolling. 

Im not feeling so great today- think its bloat and a lack of going to the toilet :blush: feel a bit sickly and stomach achey and a bit of back ache-dont think anythings wrong just bloated. 

had a lot of watery discharge today :blush: i often do even before I was pregnant but even had to change my liner today :blush: assume thats normal too, honestly if you let yourself you could spend every day going to hospital or the docs for a check on something or another!! im trying very hard to relax a bit more and try and enjoy it, i kept saying il be fine at 12 weeks then 18, 24 etc but i think il get to about 30 and relax a bit!!

xxx


----------



## hay246

Yeah hope kix is having baby!

Honey no not bf but today my one boob is absolutely killing :-(

Gettin my hair done in morning can't wait it is so Overdue, roots galore!

Fingers crossed diddums!

X


----------



## kix11

Still here! Turned phone off as was getting bombarded by people asking me about where baby is and was driving me a bit loony! Ha! All my lovely friends and i know they are only excited but trying to just think about other things as will go crazy waiting otherwise! 

Appointment on Sunday doesnt feel that far away now and least I will know when induction day is and if there has been any progress. Still getting really strong braxton hicks contractions couldbt sleep with them last night every 8 mins all night crazy body! 

Gorgeous baby pics again over last few days making me so excited to meet our little one I keep picturing baby with loads of dark hair! Wonder if it's a girl or boy everyone keeps saying boy xxxx


----------



## Samie18

I bet it's a nightmare everyone keep asking its not like your holding on on purpose lol
I think girly now for you dunno why....

X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hay everytime Ive stopped bf it took a few wks for boobs to get back to normal, yours will have spent 9months getting ready for baby so now need to readjust, warm water in bath or shower on it may help.:flower:
Anna Im sure you will eventually relax :flower:
Kix not long now :happydance::happydance: 
Samie it is lovely to look at :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Morning Ladies :)

Got my third elevated temp to confirm ovulation on 24th so I am now 3 dpo!!! :)

How is everyone this morning? Kix not long to go now! 

Wishing everyone happy and healthy pregnancy/ lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww kix, not long now, hopefully baby will make an appearance bore the induction but if not you will have a confirmed day when things will be moving! And you will get to meet your lo! 

Didums that's fab! I've got everything crossed for you :hugs:

:wave: to everyone else 

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

hi everyone just catching up been so busy this week feels like i havent been on for ages.

pink your scan pic is really clear the spine looks amazing, betty have you had your 20 week scan? 

the pics of all the babies are sooo cute they are all growing so quick :flower:

no baby for kix yet? 

Honey are you still breastfeeding? have you tried Olly on any food yet?

Rachael


----------



## betty14

Hey rach, 

The scan is Wednesday!! So very excited!! We are going baby shopping after as hubby has the whole day off :happydance:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Rachael,
Kix hasnt had a baby yet!
Betty hasnt had scan yet!
Yes still bf Ollie, will do up until around 2 O:)
Havnt tried him on food yet, I'd say he was almost ready, dreading have to express to cook his food! The WHO recommend exclusively bf till 6months (24wks) although my other 3 had food before then. Ollie is 21wks on Sunday so will probably start him over the next week or two. You still bf? Tried any food? They say its safe from 17wks.
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty just had Olivers jabs appt, 2nd lot are on wednesday so we will have the pleasure pain thing from the mueller advert! Your scan being the pleasure, Ollies jabs the pain :haha:


----------



## betty14

Aww poor ollie, hope they are not too bad! What time are his jabs? 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

honey he will be fine hes such a tough baby may not even cry! it must be so horrid the jabs :growlmad: but they need doing. 

Im off form today wooo! have had my dentist chcek up (all good) still annoying as i cant find an nhs one thats taking on but to be fair the private one i go to is uber posh i kind of forget it! 

had my hair done today too- my hairdresser was really chuffed over bean- weve booked all my appointments now with one when im 39 weeks LOL she will reschedule if i need to but then she said i wll have it neat ish for the first few weeks. 

i still feel a bit weird past few days, like im sick but not. Im not sure if ive had some flutters, its not really how others describe sometimes a bit of a rumble (not hungry or gassy) and sometimes it feels like a shaking in my tummy a bit like the washing machine on spin btu not so fast LOL! my MIL did say when you get these flutters it can make you feel a bit sick so wonder if its all connected. 

Betty cant wait for your scan and shopping- i really want to shop now- putting £300 into my baby fund tomorrow so thats something to look forward to :thumbup: it was my bonus from work so i thought il move it then its there for when i go shopping. 

I really wish I could fly to all of you with babies of a night time like mary poppins because i cant sleep! my hip /top of leg/bottom of my bum hurt on both sides when i lay down. we have a good memory foam matress it is firm and ive always liked that but right now its killing me. I spend so much of the night not sleeping i wish i could come and do the night shift for you so you can all rest! 

what a horrid day :cry: so rainy and dark I need the lights on! 

xxx


----------



## annanouska

*** either im going to explode or little bean is having a party right now-really not sure if it is movement but now feels a bit like a ball rolling round or like little 'bangs' or you know when your say reading and you get that weird 'jump' for no reason like that feeling but in one of my (many) tummies- low down where it is.... 

hope its movement! when it grows up i can say the first itme i felt you it was like a rolling banging jumping washing machine rumble LOL 

btw anyone craving anyhting? im obsessed with savoury i jsut want crimps, chips and jacket potato with cheese and beans oh and crumpets- i dont even like half of that! x


----------



## Samie18

Awww defo sounds like movements. I remember having movements and it making me feel sick and then was sick lol not sick in a bad way sick as in physically lol

Ooh come on grow some wings haha I could do with a full night sleep =o)
I had terrible pelvic and leg pain in pregnancy so my sleep was poo so I totally sympathise with you. I got Restless leg syndrome too that was horrible and painful so that didnt aid sleep well either.

Just got back from baby massage, Sophia was a grump lol she doesn't like having her tummy touched and it was tummy day today and she woke up early so was tired so we didn't get much massage done lol

We're off to cromer soon so will have a walk long the beach if it's not too nippy!

X


----------



## betty14

Anna def sounds like movements ! that's exactly what I get although now I have added nudges and pokes :) 

Aww samie sounds lovely! I'm having a chill day, the doc said to rest and it should clear and I really dont want to have to go back to the docs for antibiotics! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Does sound like movements Anna :haha:
The jabs are not too painful for them Betty, it's upsetting for us :cry: With the 1st ones Ollie screamed for a few seconds while I ran into the waiting room and put him straight to the breast and he calmed down and then I dressed him and he went to sleep, was bit grumpy for day or two on and off but that's a small price to pay for them being protected against some scary stuff!!! 
Walk along the beach and all that fresh air will do Sophia wonders. Jack used to love me massaging his arms and legs but wasn't keen on the belly either.
Thought I'd put a pic on which would show Ollie's rolls of fat!! He's my chunky monkey :)
xxx
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Samie18

Awww bless him...I will fit my whole fist in :haha:

Rest sounds like a good plan Betty!


----------



## hay246

i love them when they have rolls honey lol so cute!!

kix it drives u mad with everyone asking doesnt it, my one friend text me everyday from being overdue asking if had baby yet, was so annoying even tho i kno she meant well.. but "no baby yet?" was most annoying question ever :haha:
it is good to have induction date to look forward to, and if baby comes earlier, bonus! i was dying to know sex when i got to the overdue stage! i think girl for u dont know why!

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie he can almost get 2fists in :haha::haha:
Hay we love the rolls as he was so tiny to start with, and he lost half a pound when he was in hospital xx


----------



## annanouska

he is real chunky in a nice way-:flower: 

glad you think its movement too! i dont get it often or regular yet and its interspaced with cramps (must be extending its house again) 

i was a bit bored this afternoon and im really proud as ive been and baked cookies! i know that sounds odd but i used to do so much before i was pregnant and have been so afraid of damaging something ive pretty much just sat about!!! made smartie and white choc-i wish i could follow a recipe but i ust add things LOL! waiting for hubby to get in so i can to the obligatory time off work song and dance (yup im odd) 

i think if supernanny was here observing me today she would have me down as a bad mum already- ive rewarded the cats bad behaviour by givnig them 2 dreamies each (so i could distract one to seperate them as the chasing was getting manic) then ive used drugs (cat nip) to calm them down LOL- they go bonkers off a few drops then calm down nicely. its been hail storms here and think its got them cranky. 

tell you what though- i was browsing second tri earlier and there was this whole cat hating post :cry: very mean! mine will be staying put- think itl be hard work but they are not going anywhere!


----------



## betty14

Def agree the jabs are for the best honey! Ours will be having them all done :thumbup:

Anna my cats won't be going anywhere either they were my babies before I was pregnant and still will be!!! 

I took delivery if some very lovely mat bras today! My bbs were growing so fast I needed bigger ones so I went up another cup! Now have growing room :thumbup:

Total bargain too, mamas and papas have a 3 for 15 deal on some of the undies, so I got 75 worth of bras for 15! And free delivery on mat wear too! Oh and for making my first order they sent ms a 5 gift voucher to print!!
Sizes were quite limited but they are well worth the money! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Quiet in here here today ladies :cry:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I was thinking the same Betty......
I keep checking in hoping for a kix update!

Dunno if Sophia is having a growth spurt but she is super sleepy today. I've not been able to move from the sofa apart from when she wakes up screaming for food, seriously you would think I chopped her leg off with how much she screams lol

Is your scan this coming week?
X


----------



## pink23

Omg I'm so hungry need to stop eating lol.
Movements getting stronger but still weird when it's low down lol. 1 day left of work lol then another weekend marked off for maternity leave woohoo x x


----------



## betty14

Yes samie it's this weds :) 

Bless Sofia, hope she is ok, and make the most of the relaxation ;)

Wonder how kix is, I keep checking in for updates too! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Pink we posted at the same time :) 

I wonder if our baby is still upside down as I'm getting nudges and pokes low down, kinda bikini line area! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Very quiet! I read everyday but don't always have time to post. 

I'm on cd14 and debating with myself whether to start opk today or tomorrow cos last month it was positive on cd18 ......


----------



## pink23

It's so odd Betty x I can't wait till caleb can feel the movements his little face will be a picture x


----------



## betty14

Aww that will be a priceless moment eh! I can't wait for ppl to be able to feel it too then I can share the excitement! 

X x x x


----------



## Samie18

No harm in testing Amelia!

I can't wait for your scan Betty! I'm gonna guess blue now =o)

Aww will be lovely when he can feel them pink!


----------



## betty14

Amelia I would def start, that way you will see the progression up and back down again :thumbup: 

Samie it's funny you should say that, I keep thinking hmmm maybe it's a blue one lol! Weds can not come fast enough!
X x x


----------



## annanouska

aww im so excited for you betty- im convinced blue for me but now im thinking pink- ive thought pink for you and pink and i sitll dot know on kix! maybe blue? 

if anyone goes on to mamas and papas its the haywood cotbed we 'have'. saw it at in laws today complete with matress and a musical windup mobile that i have had a lecture on not letting the cats near .......... yawn! 

i dont want to complain as i appreciate help and advice but im finding her a bit much right now. i know she is jsut so excited but i feel like a stranger in my own pregnancy! she has told me about every room design and bedding going and has also tested prams and told me which one she thinks is best. its ahrd at times to get the balance between sounding appreciative and greatful but please let us look too in our own time!! 

also mentioned a few names today and i didnt like it when we got negative reactions. will just have to remember it is our bean and ultimatly up to us. im sure a lot of new parents get this dilema. 

on a good note-was busting for (another) wee today so went into mothercare as they have loos, omg.......i was there for an hour!!!!! i got sucked in to looking at everything and suddenly relly wanted to buy things!!! i resisted! 

ive felt some more movement today its like having a phone on vibrate low down center of tummy just a bit above bikini line- makes me laugh now so i talk to bean! its funny as i was talking about it earlier and they atarted rumbling! 

is it normal not to always feel each day though? would think so. 

hope you are all well. i feel more positive today but trying to stay grounded until after scan but its hard!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Just wrote a blinking post and it all disappeared? Anna yes all normal not to feel every day. amelia would def test from now and one of the reasons we had a 4d scan pink was so that the other children could see baby moving, it was a wondervul experience for all of us seeing him up on the big screen!


----------



## annanouska

betty-has slimming world changed? im feeling a bit lost without my weight watchers! had a look on their website and it looks very different to how it used to be- used to be red or green and i didnt like it but looks like most ' healthy' foods are now syn free and can eat what you like until full? 

I may ring up and ask if im allowed to join or if you can only continue not join if expecting. it looks quite good. how many syns are you allowed a week now- think it used to be 10 or 15 cant remember was yrs back!


----------



## AmeliaLily

I tested and it was negative. Only reason I thought of waiting til tomorrow is cos of the expense of the clearblue ones I have. 

I think blue for kix and pink! And pink for betty !


----------



## rachaelmoore8

yeah honey im still breastfeeding, i havent tried lily on any food yet she is 16 week on thursday so ill prob wait another few week. i have bought some bits and pieces to try her on coz i went in sainsburys and they had all baby food on half price so i have only paid 30p for most of the jars. the pic of olly and his cute rolls of fat are sooo adorable.

any news on kix?

rachael


----------



## betty14

annanouska said:


> betty-has slimming world changed? im feeling a bit lost without my weight watchers! had a look on their website and it looks very different to how it used to be- used to be red or green and i didnt like it but looks like most ' healthy' foods are now syn free and can eat what you like until full?
> 
> I may ring up and ask if im allowed to join or if you can only continue not join if expecting. it looks quite good. how many syns are you allowed a week now- think it used to be 10 or 15 cant remember was yrs back!

anna yes i think it did a few yrs back, you now have in addition to red and green the extra easy days, or as we call them orange days....

basically you can mix and match red and green but instead of having 2 a and 2 b choices like you would on red or green you just have one of each so for example if you wanted spag bol you could make it with mince and wouldnt have to have a measured amount of pasta... its all free as much as you like...

hope that makes sense.... feel free to ask more questions about it...

i never ever use many sins so dont count them, but i think you start on 15 still:thumbup:

i would ring to find out if they will let you join, if not why not just follow it at home, i can help with any questions you have... that way you save the money too :thumbup:

hope everyone else is well today :kiss:

x x x


----------



## annanouska

hope the quietness form kix is a good sign and not that she is feeling fed up waiting. 

been for a wonder around cheshire oakes today, I went in to mamas and papas to see the cotbed MIL has got as ive never seen it built up- its quite nice really. I saw a lovelly one in mothercare yday tho but it was £1000!!!!! 

I never go in H+M (seriously ive never been in) but went in as they do plus sized maternity- nothing was what I liked but they had great kids things. 

They had the smartest romper suit fo a boy-it was £4/5 and long legged with feel- it was black up to the waist then white with on top with buttons and collar lapels printed in then on the collar it had a 'bow' made to look like a bow tie. honest it was really cute like a little tux romper! i really wanted to buy it to be honest but thought it would look bit odd on a girl if bean is a girl lol. 

hope everyone is well and all the babies are good xxx


----------



## Samie18

Where are youuuuu kix....the suspense is killing me lol

Understand why you wanted to wait Amelia...they certainly aren't cheap!

I think slimming world it the only approved diet in pregnancy they just adapt the points I think!

Had a lazy day here today as Chris was working...tramp pants and movies =o)

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Today or tomorrow is Kix's induction day, let's hope she had baby over wkend if not we wish her a speedy and comfortable as possible labour day :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## betty14

Hope kix is doing ok and even more fxed she has had baby :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty hope you had nice wkend. Bet ur counting the hrs till the scan now :haha::haha: Weve got the dentist today :sad1:
Xx


----------



## hay246

aww hope *kix* is doing ok!! exciting cant wait to hear her news!

absolutely freezing today! MIL off work today so she going to watch little man whilst i do shopping, boyfriend went back to work today after 3 weeks off :( but at least with his shift pattern he has either 3 or 4 days off each week :D

*betty* when is ur scan? :happydance:

hope everyone is good and had a nice weekend, we went shopping for allister, and got some nice stuff, primark has sum right bargains, *anna* i saw that exact tux romper was wel cute lol!but dont have anywhere to go to buy it!

*honey* strangely i actually like the dentist :haha:

xx


----------



## betty14

Aww honey hope it's just a checkup! Had a nice weekend thanks spent yesterday baking :dance:

Hay scan is weds morning :happydance: so hopin baby plays ball and we can see I it's pink or blue!! 

Hope everyone else is good! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

awww kix must of had baby hope shes well. 

not long to wait now betty. getting excited for you! 

been out today and i caved in and got my changing bag! can somebody remind m ho to put a pic in my post and il show you all xxxx


----------



## Samie18

I'm hoping she has! There is nothing on her FB page yet.....

Ohhh Radley bag??? Go on advanced and click the paper clip to attach the pic!

I spoke too soon on the 7 hours sleep Sophia has reverted to newborn and waking every 2 hours feeding really fussy and only taking about 60 mls....I'm soooo tired!

X


----------



## betty14

Ooh radley bag???? Post a piccie!!! 

Hope kix is ok!! 

Anna I'm just so excited :haha:

Samie sorry to hear Sofia is keeping you from sleep :( hope she settles again soon! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks *Honey* - Looking forward to London now and love that film too! ;) Picture of Ollie is fab - so funny!

*Hay* - how did you find leaving him? Was it hard? I am still terrified to leave Jake, I feel like people are going to start thinking I am crazy soon! haha!

xx


----------



## pink23

can't wait for your scan betty, Im sure your super excited.
Ive got to sort out my maternity leave this week. only 15 weekends left lol.
I had the day practically to myself and it was so nice. I did a bit of sewing and then watched a bit of tv. Im so happy my friend from school has just told me she is pg. tbh i have been hoping for her tell me she was soon as she came off pill before xmas.
Hope evryones ok x


----------



## Samie18

Thank you Betty....

from a very tired and grumpy Sophia lol

x
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0303.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## betty14

Pink I am so very excited, after the scan me and oh are going to have a day together shopping and to celebrate our anniversary as he is working on the day! 

Aww samie thats adorable!! Do you like it? Is it ok? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah its lovely and looks a million times better than her wearing a bib when were out!


----------



## betty14

Aww yay :happydance: So glad you like it!!! And like you think they are nicer than bibs! After weds I'll be making a little stash for our little one :) 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Your baby is very lucky having a crafty mum! 

All i can do i make a bottle of milk and hoover up hahaha!


----------



## betty14

Aww dont sell yourself short! You are sofia's world even if you can't use a sewing machine :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

betty it looks great on her! 

Hubby has put my bag away in the loft :dohh: so I will show you the one form the site- I got it in black though. to sound like an advert I was really pleased as it has 
*grab handles 
* shoulder strap 
*cool clips that wrap and clip on the buggy 
lots of pockets with two zipped up removeable ones at the front 
*travel changing mat and an insulated bag for bottles and food that looks like a make up case LOL! 


https://https://www.radley.co.uk/Product/43360_Baby_Bags_Baby_Bags.aspx 

(hope that link works if not it is the large multiway bag but in black.) 

it was £119 down to £83 plus I had a discount thingy so it was £60 (eeek!) but I did get a free keyring worth £12 LOL 

hope you all like it. We have been pram perving too- think im mostly settled on the silvercross surf as it folds well for my car and also can use for newborn without the carrycot and also car seat clips on-still got to test drive a few more. 

Betty I am getting really excited for you, plus once its your scan its then just 8 days til mine :happydance: xxx


----------



## hay246

*betty* bet u cant wait til wed. exciting, i think :pink: i will have to take a pic of allister in his bibs u made. samie she looks lovely, and they do definitely look so much better than normal bibs! 

*abbi*, i miss him when i leave him, but i dont feel like i cant or anything and think its good to get them used to not being with me all the time espec as im going to be off with him for 9 months i dont want him to be clingy and not feed/or go to any1 else kind of thing. have u not left him yet? mind u, i have only left him for a few hrs at a time, i wouldnt want to for like a day or night lol!

*samie *my talents of making thing stretch to as far as yours too :haha: i wish i could make things though! my mum has knitted some lovely stuff for allister i love it!

bag is nice *anna*! :thumbup: i also liked the surf at beginning but i didnt get it in the end as would have wanted carrycot and by time got extras and all tht it worked out quite expensive and got a good deal on the mamas and papas one ive got.. but it doesnt fold very well at all, good job the boot of our car is huge cuz it takes up half of it!! 

*kix* i hope ur doing ok and that baby is on their way!!

*diddums, sinn, amelia* and others sorry if i forget you hope all of you are good!

*honey* i hope dentist wasnt too bad!

health visitor came today, he was weighed and is now 9lb 11oz. and she thinks he has thrush, so need to get that sorted. he is so alert now its mad how much hes changing, really turns his head to your voice and follows with his eyes. and lifts his head up, clever little boy! so proud :cloud9:
attached a pic of him from when i was changing him this morn, looks so cheeky!

he has finally nodded off in his moses basket, so sleep time for me shortly!

x


----------



## Sinn

Hi all!
Feeling a bit brighter lately as I've had 6 spotting free days! I hope it keeps up! 

Lovely to see all the baby pics, you ladies do make lovely babies! 

Hope all the scans go well, I'm still hanging around reading, waiting for all the exciting updates!

Sinn x


----------



## betty14

Anna that's lovely and a bargain too!! I think all us mummys deserve a nice bag :winkwink: 

Hay he is so cute! Would love to see pics of him in the bibs!! 

Sinn that's great news on the spotting free days! Fxed it's all settling now :thumbup:

Hope kix ha shad her baby by now and she is resting up!

One more sleep and we get to see our baby again :happydance: and hopfully he/she won't be shy and flash us :haha:

X x x


----------



## pink23

Getting closer Betty I can't believe it was me a week ago x 
I'm off out later with the lo's . Taking them to softplay but this one I don't climb everything lol x


----------



## betty14

So very exciting pink! 

Have fun at the soft play, don't get tempted to play :haha:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooh something just made me check kix's facebook and someone has written congrats, lovely news on her wall so she must have had baby, no indication of sex. Congratulations Kix hope it was plain sailing for you, eagerly awaiting your birth story/post 
Xxx


----------



## Samie18

I was just gonna say the same honey!!!! I can't wait for her post =o)

Betty sooo exciting what time tomoz?


----------



## betty14

aww lovely, hope she avoided induction!! cant wait for news!

samie scan is 11:30 so will update asap afterwards :)

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Least your not waiting all day!
I can't wait for the update =o)


----------



## betty14

It's all very exciting :)

Samie can I ask where abouts my womb would be now? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Should be around your belly button now if you pressed around you prob would feel it...it's kinda like a shelf!


----------



## annanouska

good luck tomorrow betty hope its a great day for you both and enjoy the shopping afterwards! hope you get a few nice things to make it an extra special day.

hope everyone is ok and brill news for kix :thumbup: 

just had my car serviced- £259 :wacko: what a con-needed doing tho! ive made up my mind that I love the surf, had a play today with it and it will fold up into the front seat (dont ask about the boot) drive beetle cabriolet so boot is as big as a matchbox. 

i did think about chaning car but DH has a huge car and we always go out in his so only ever me in mine so bean will fit with all the luggage just not as conventional as others! 

xx


----------



## Samie18

Someone posted on kix's wall it was a boy! Can't wait to see him =o)


----------



## betty14

Thanks Samie! 
Keep wondering If baby is still upside down as all movements are really low!

Thanks Anna I will be sure to tell you all about what we buy! 

Yay for kix!! Can't wait for her update! Hope all went well!!

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Good luck for your scan Betty :) 

Nothing to report here. No symptoms so far. And my cervix is low, hard, and possibly slightly open so not looking positive. Had a dip in my bbt this morning and some very very slightly pinkish yellowish cm. don't think this cycle is my bfp cycle. Waiting for AF to arrive to try again :)

Exciting news about Kix. Can't wait to see pics of baby xxx


----------



## annanouska

yey!!!!!!! baby kix!!!!! so thats Honey (blue) then rach and sammie (pink) kix and Hay (blue)...not sure of the pattern before and i may ahve got this all muddled up LOL....by my non scientific deductions.... betty and pink should be pink and I should be blue......LOL!!!! 

betty-mothercare and mamas and papas had nice cot tidies and things like that might be worht having a look to get 'insipration' for your sewing would deffo save money they want £20 for a cot tidy, will certianly be making one here! 

hope you keep your spirits up diddums, your body needs a few good cycles to rest quite often xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Will be thinking of you in the morning Betty, taking Ollie for his jabs straight after the school run :cry:
Will be cuddling him most of the day (no change there!!!) waiting for your update, really excited for you :hugs:
Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Woohoo today's the day Betty!! Good luck!! 

Yay for kix getting a blue!! 

Glad to hear you are getting back on track diddums. 

I had a positive opk on Monday and Tuesday!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies.

I am 8dpo and was wondering whether anyone had experienced similar symptoms.

At 7dpo I have a drop in bbt and like two strands of pink spotting. Today at 8dpo my bbt had decreased below cover line and there is some pinkish spotting on the tp. my bbt chart is in my signature.

Has anyone else experienced this? Did you go on to have a bfp or AF? I'm guessing AF is about to arrive early but only tomorrow will tell. Oh my my cervix is low and firm which makes me think AF is coming.

Thanks for any insights :)

Yay for the positive opk Amelia! Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

I had a drop in bbt at 7dpo too last cycle and then AF turned up on 10dpo, diddums.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks for letting me know Amelia :)


----------



## Samie18

Ohhh betty not long now!!!


----------



## hay246

Agh excited for you Betty! And yay for kix big congrats! Can't wait to hear how it all went and see pic!

X


----------



## Diddums

Betty should be having her scan now? Exciting!!!

Spotting appears to be stopping. We will see tonight if it stops completely. Still not hopeful lol. Really hoping temp spike and increases in the next few days lol xx


----------



## pink23

Can't wait for news Betty x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oooh Betty you prob know by now whether you are blue or pink :happydance:
Diddums I only used opks so cannot help with any of the other stuff.
Amelia glad you got a positive opk


----------



## Samie18

Can't help with the bbt either as I only used ovulation test!

Bet Betty is out buying loads of stuff! So exciting!!


----------



## betty14

Hello ladies! Sorry to keep you all waiting, we have a naughty baby in board wouldn't stop wiggling and is right behind my bellybutton :haha: so the lady couldnt see everything she needed so sent us for a walk and something sweet to eat.... Went back and baby had moved so she could see what she needed to :happydance: 

And we are having a................ GIRL!! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Awwww Betty that's fab!
Glad everything was good!

And a pinky tooooo, my fave hehe

xxx


----------



## annanouska

yey! glad everything went well- ive been thinking about you this morning :flower: 

have a great time shopping and picking names xxxxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks ladies! We are so over the moon :) 

En route to do some Girly shopping :) 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Aww Betty that's fab news!! Have fun shopping :) xx


----------



## nexis

Congrats Betty! x


----------



## Honeybear1976

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: sooooo happy for you Betty. Have a fab time girly shopping. Sofia loves her clothes and accessories now! Just ordered her a dress from Next for the christening xx:happydance:


----------



## hay246

aw yay :pink: one!! happy shopping xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

That's brill news Betty!! I thought you would have a girl!!


----------



## pink23

Yey for girlie x x x


----------



## Samie18

Anna is yours next week or week after? You gonna find out?
X


----------



## annanouska

mines next thurs- will find out if they can see anything- not sure if they will with my size - my recent scans at the epau were really clear and good tho. 

Samie- will my size interfere with the position of the womb or atleast where i think it is?! as im so big :blush: pre pregnancy my stomach is so droopy and normally have a large apron so my belly button prob isnt where i think it all is if that makes sense. Im still feeling 'movement'- i think- but its still very low nowhere anywhere near belly button yet. 

when i ask mw about size related things she doesnt like to really discuss it and sort of says well you are one of our people and we look after you the same as anyone else which is nice of her but i still have worries and questions! 

hope betty had such a nice time shopping-im back to work next week but off the fri after scan so hope to go out then. 

btw- asda had some cure rompers today £6 
kermit the frog 
tazmanian devil which said'little taz big trouble' 
cue one with the kittie from aristocrats. Thought they were sweet 

Ive started a list! so far i need my silvercross surf in red with a red maxi cosi pebble and two isofix bases oh and some sheets for the cotbed! not written a proper one jsut things i like so far! 

can i ask a really silly q:blush: how do you put baby to sleep (that sounds really wrong!) put them to bed! 

We are going to try and go straight to the cotbed as the moses baskets are costly for what they are and i think they may be kitty attractive on a big scale. I get the fact I need a sheet on the matress and I have to put feet to the base of the cot and dont use a duvet or pillows. I dont know should i make a 'nest' with some cushions about halfway so the cot isnt so big for them? also what do i do to keep them warm? just wrap them up in blankets-can I use those swaddle ones that velcro in or do I use the ones with holes or should I get those sleeping bag things?just feels odd to wrap them up and abandon them in the cot probably as I like to be tucked up and curled up and hate the bed to myself feeling i assume everyone is like that! 

sorry thats a daft q and i prob should know this but i dont wnat to just rely on MIL as shes still of the- put them in the bottom drawer mentalty!


----------



## Samie18

Size won't interfere as such you just wouldn't be able to use the belly button as a landmark. The uterus is generally a cm a week pregnant from the pubic bone but with the apron that will add cms so it's difficult to say where you would feel it. Because you haven't felt it before I'd prob say you would struggle to find it but you can try by using the side of your hand and work from the middle of your tum under the ribs and work downwards until you feel resistance like a flat shelf.....sounds easy but it's not that easy lol!

Movements prob are still low you won't Feel them higher until bump is bigger.

I'd go for the cotbed straight away Sophia hated the Moses basket so slept in it about 4 times!! Can't help on putting them to bed because she still goes to bed with us and sleeps in the bed most the time, she occasionally goes in her crib. We haven't put her in the cot yet because that's in her own room and Im too scared to leave her alone as she so little.

I'd defo reccommend swaddling if baby lets you. Sophia hates having her arms trapped so we couldn't swadle so she would startle herself awake every 2 mins.....she's not much better yet lol

We got one of the sleep bags for her for when she's in the crib otherwise she's under our quilt and I sleep at head level with her so she doesn't go under it.

I wouldn't build a nest just put baby to the bottom with covers at chest height so the risk of suffocation is reduced!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey ladies, 

Ive had positive opk for 3 days in a row is this normal? I use the smiley face ones so it's not a case of me having to compare lines or anything. Just wondered what you thought and if it happened to any of you?


----------



## Honeybear1976

They are not stupid qs, we either use a blanket folded into a triangle and wrap him up like a cone of chips :haha: but we also have a growbag if we want to use that. Dont like the blankets with holes in as babies get their fingers caught in them and can pull it up to their face. x


----------



## Samie18

Mine was pos for 3 days too but neg next day. Prolonged pos can be an indicator for pcos.


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks Samie, I had a scan on my ovaries last October for an unexplained pain and a possible cyst but there was nothing there on the scan. So it can't be pcos can it?


----------



## Samie18

Wouldnt have thought so by prolonged I mean weeks.... it will prob be neg tomorrow xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Ok thanks Samie!


----------



## flapjack10

Hello all,
I was starting to feel worried, but have calmed down after reading (some of) this thread!
I was put on cerazette a year ago and taken off marvelon due to suffering from migraines. I never had a period on it :) but did have huge acne cysts from it :( 
Myself and hubby have decided to NTNP, so i finished my last cerzaette pack on the 12th Jan (also moved house that weekend -bad choice)!
No sign of AF, but have had loads of side effects - really sore boobs, bloated, moody. Also had a stomach bug last week and a cold this week! Feeling very sorry for myself!
Feel much better after reading this thread and know not to expect AF for a while. Good to know other people are going through the same thing!
:thumbup:


----------



## betty14

Welcome flapjack! 

All your syptoms are perfectly normal and we all went through them!

Hope af doesn't keep you waiting too long :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

thanks samie and honey- made me laugh about the cone of chips!! im glad im not the only one not too keen on moses basket-i just think they are so costly for what they are! 

amelia- you may get a few pos the last day is OV. keep an eye on it if they stay pos for long time like samie said then MAY meen pcos or just an oddball cycle. 

flapjack- welcome- everything ou are experiencing is normal i had it about 6-8 weeks but some people settle much quicker or take longer. I was on cerazette for many yrs with no periods. 

betty-how are you today? did you buy lots of fabric and nice things? thought of you when i saw that girl romper suit in asda with the cat form aristocrats on. 

got my 'maternity ' wardrobe now-its basically bigger clothes LOL lots of smocks and loose tops and two new bras with a bit of growing room hahaha. 

hope you all have a nice day we are going to buy wood today to board the loft out, gutted i cant help love DIY!


----------



## annanouska

**** sorry for all spelling and typing mistakes <- have fat fingers! LOL


----------



## betty14

Anna no material yet didnt wanna bore hubby with that :haha: we did however get the travel system :happydance: we got the graco symbio b in boysenberry I am so very in love and can't wait to put our little lady in it :) 

I love the aristocrats..... May actually have to venture to an asda to get it :blush:

X x x


----------



## kix11

Sorry not been on little Aaron James was born at 6.02am on 31st Jan weighing 9ib! I am so in love he is perfect! 

Home yesterday all well I was 8 cm when I got to hospital and he was born on gas and air in 4 hours from getting there after being in a very slow labour since sat! 

Not read any posts for days will catch up soon and post pics xxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Betty* - Congrats!! So pleased for you, knew you would have a girl, in my head it just suits you to have a girl for some reason! :D

*Kix* - Congrats to you too! Can't wait to hear from you, enjoy every second, it's the best! Lot of little boys! Honey, me, Hay and now you! Good job Betty is having a girl to even it out a bit! ;)

*Hay* - No I haven't, not even with the bf! I am going to be one of those really annoying over-protective Mums aren't I? ;) I plan to leave him for the first time at the end of the month but just for a few hours as it is my friend's birthday. I think I am building it up in my head like it will be worse than it is! It's v-day and mine and my bf's 5 yr anniversary this month but I think we will be spending them with Jakey! (ROMANTIC) haha! 

Welcome *Flapjack* - I was on Marvelon and then cerazette too - took me 3 months to get pregnant after stopping and now I have a beautiful baby boy! Good luck - the ladies here are really helpful!

Hope everyone is well! Has anyone had the mirena or copper coil fitted? How was it?

xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Kix* - posted at same time! 8cm when you got to the hospital? WOW!!! SuperMom! haha! Well done! Can't wait to see the pics! xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:*kix* well done you :flower: Aaron is a great name which we also had shortlisted as it's Elvis' middle name :thumbup:
*Abbi* they tried to fit a coil for me after one of the kids but coz my cervix is on a tilt they spent bout 20mins trying and it got uncomfortable so I asked them to stop, in the end went on the injection but wouldnt recommend that if you want more children. For at least the first 6months we always use the withdrawal method and LAM (breastfeeding) but will go back on the pill then. Ooh *Betty* the Symbio is fab.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Welcome Flapjack :flower:


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks to everyone for the welcome! I'm currently curled up on the couch feeling like poo with my clingy cat molesting me, so really cheered me up!
Just read the part of the thread where Betty found out she was pregnant - it was so lovely. I didn't realise until afterwards that it said underneath her name that she was expecting! :dohh: But still it was a great read. Congrats to everyone who has beaten the cerazette withdrawal and those who have gone on to have babies!
I'm going to try to not get obsessed with ttc! I've got an addictive personality so going to try to stay clear of ov and pg tests for aslong as possible! Plus my SIL is due twins in May so going to have plenty of things to do and baby practice!
Bit worried about having AF visit, haven't had a natural AF in 10 years!
Thanks again, I'll get back to reading as much as the thread as possible!


----------



## Abbi808

No problem *Flapjack* - here to help!

*Honey* - I think we will do that too while I am bf'ing but just thinking ahead. How effective is the withdrawal method whilst bf'ing? Not ready for another lo just yet! haha! I want to avoid hormones if poss so thinking of going for the copper IUD, hope it doesn't hurt!

xx


----------



## annanouska

betty-you could order online if you are not an asda person or have one nr by. cant believe you have travel system, soooooo jealous! 

I have my bag and since then im itching to buy stuff! this time next week i will be getting tot he hospital for my scan. Im feeling a bit nervous as well as excited, fingers crossed bean is ok. 

abbi- was thinking of you today glad your good 

Great news on baby kix hope you are settling in well and all is good. 

hope everyone is having a fab day, im loosing the will with the cats today they are being very naughty! roll on the better weather and I cna put on their jackets and take them outside (il have to get you a picture its so funny they have these little coats and dog leads!) they could go out now but frankly im too cold!


----------



## annanouska

* BETTY- just had a look on their website its free delivery for orders over £25 and if you go to baby-last change to buy-show all they have a cute outfit too its purple with some polka dots and a cute white cat in the middle saying I love hugs! £8 :thumbup: 

oh dear- im getting overly excited at clothes :wacko: is this the point where i admit ive gone a bit crazy?


----------



## Samie18

I was booked to go for the mirena but chickened out and am now on femulen have been for a month this weekend and so far so good.....

Ooohhh and welcome flapjack, hoping your not too long for your bfp xx

Congrats again Kay! 9lb too....wow!

We went up to work today to do some paper work. It was really nice seeing everyone. Soooo many tiny babies too....can't believe how big Sophia is to them all lol

Xx


----------



## pink23

Welcome flapjack x x 
I've been getting protein in wee when I go to toilet only know because sugars been up si wanted to check for no keytonnes . Will keep eye on them and maybe phone me if I still have them next week as I'm not seeing anyone til at least 16thfeb.
Hope everyone's ok x x


----------



## Samie18

A lot of protein?? Or just a trace?


----------



## pink23

Just the first one after neg. I get it now and again before I was pregnant so that's doesn't worry me as much x x


----------



## hay246

Kix well done coping on just gas and air, look forward to pics!

Welcome flapjack

Think I am going to go back on cerazette am I only one that will go back on it? Lol

Abbi happy anniversary fOr when that is, and prob be spending v day with allister too haha! Romance gone out window for now ha!

Little man has got thrush so he's been unsettled and always wanting cuddles bless him, got some drops this morning so hopefully be gone in few days! 
Just waitin for Indian now yummy!

Ah Betty u went for that one in end!  I love my pram but kinda wish I did get one that folds abit smaller! 


X


----------



## Samie18

Ahhh thats not too bad then pink.....you worried me saying that with your history of raised bp!

I'm avoiding cerazette forever hay...never realised how miserable it made me until I came off it. When I started it I'd just moved to Norfolk to live with Chris' parents who annoy me lol and I'd just started my training so blamed all that on making me miserable but last jan when I stopped it I felt like the old me!

Hope the thrush clears soon, it's horrible seeing them in pain =o(

xx


----------



## pink23

Thanks Samie x x Aslong as doesnt get higher u should be ok x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah a trace could be anything, you could just send an msu for infection if any other symptoms but if a plus I'd call in to be safe

X


----------



## betty14

Kix thats amazing, so glad all went ok, what a cracking weight :) and super mummy going to 8 at home!!! glad you avoided induction too :thumbup:

honey i remember you saying how fab it was! i have been in love for a long time and when we saw it in the boysenberry colour i just had to have it!! :haha:

anna its all very exciting to start getting things together and ready :) i will have a look at the website, but might just go over we have one about 45 mins away :thumbup:

flapjack, thats really sweet thanks, it was a long time coming and so thrilled to be here now!!

hay yes we went for the new version that converts from pram to pushchair instead of needing the carrycot, i am so very in love keep getting the urge to get itout and play :haha: it folds pretty small too which is a massive bonus!!

pink hope your ok, good that your being kept a close watch on :hugs: do you dip your own wee? hope it all settles soon!

hope everyone else is ok :)

x x x


----------



## Diddums

Well ladies as expected, AF got me today. My LP seems to be 8-9 days so going to start taking B-Complex vitamins to lengthen LP :)

Welcome Flapjack :) Hope AF turns up soon and you can start TTC xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey diddums sorry to hear AF got you. :-( How much b6 are you taking? My LP was 10 days and if this cycle is the same i might be trying b6 too. 

Welcome flapjack! I took 9 weeks to get AF first month after cerazette so don't worry if it takes a while x


----------



## Diddums

Hey Amelia I'm hopefully going to buy a B50 complex tomorrow which has 50mg B6, B12 and 400ug folic acid and some other random ones, apparently best to take b6 in a complex :) Holland and Barretts do them, tried Tesco but they only had 2mg B6 lol.

I figured the vitamins wont hurt so might as well start taking them tomorrow ones ive got them :)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sorry AF got you diddums. I put hubby on zinc as I read that can help conception seemed to work for us :)
Betty finally got around to taking some pics of Ollie in one of the bibs you made him :) He is led in the carrycot part of his symbio! He sleeps better in there than the moses basket and coz we havent had the weather I havent really used the carrycot so bit of a waste of money but making it useful now!!! :haha:
You can get a trace of protein now and again Pink like Samie said unless you get a + I wouldnt worry. Also early onset pre eclampsia is fairly rare so would hope it wouldnt get you this early if at all :thumbup: I have still got about 50 dip sticks coz I had early onset PET with Jack (++++ Protein!!) I bought them with Ollie so I had my own peace of mind as I was determined not to let it creep up on me again :haha:
Hope everyone else is ok? Ollie had his 2nd jabs yesterday and was weighed, he is now 15lb 2oz almost triple his birth weight :haha::haha: Have ordered him the gingerbread high chair from mamas and papas today and will try him on some solids soon, he is 22wks on sunday so think we have done well :)
xx
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6









006.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AmeliaLily

Diddums I meant to say my LP was 9 days last cycle. 

After 3 days of positive opk I had a neg one yesterday but today my temp has only gone up by 0.07 of a degree!! Worried now :-/


----------



## annanouska

awww honey is is so cute he really is a stunner. 

Amelia- dont worry about temp yet-remember it is v cold right now too so may affect it. min would dip the day after OV then rise. some people only have a small rise others its huge! if you get AF or BFP in 10-16 days shops the opks worked and you did OV! it was never a huge change in temp either.

as for vitamins-i used boots conception support as it had everything in it B vits folic acid etc but it was costly about £10 a pack I think. 

We are going to a birthday party on 18th feb and i was trying on my party dresses, they both still fit but one shows too much fat as since i dont feel comfy in my spanx pants il opt for the black one! dont have a bump and just look fat :cry:. 

ive never looked in the mirror as i really dont like it but as i keep looking to see if i have any bump i think im getting obsessed. i feel like my apron may soon convert into ankle warmers (sorry if that put anyone of their cuppa!). I dont think it has got worse just im more frequently staring at it. 

after all i really dont mind (much) i just want happy healthy bean and we can walk off the weight and get fit on mat leave. im really looking forward to that! no matter if im really tired its my goal to atleast walk around the pond outside our house (all 5 mins of it) every day- the fresh air will do bean good and il not become housebound! 

going to get the windows tinted on my car :thumbup: not my thing but il not get a sunshade on back windows so thought a slight tint (no boy racer style please) will be nice to keep bean happy in the sun! 

hope we get some nice weather before july so i can have the roof down a bit as I know that'll be a no-no for baby :growlmad: i like driving at dusk and creeping up on cyclist and playing ominous music like flyte of the valcaries or x files! bit weird I know but in my head it seems funny at the time!!!


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks again everyone for the advice.
Still got a rotten cold and I'm finding these fake pregnancy symptoms to be really cruel! My belly is so swollen and boobs still sore! 
I don't think I would go back on cerazette as my skin was so spotty and my sex drive was almost non existant!
On the plus side my skin is starting clear up now! Just a shame I feel like a blubber!


----------



## pink23

hi hope everyones ok x
I got my maternity leave form today and can't believe in just over 3 months i will be broke up from work even if it is just weekends lol.
betty- i have wee sticks due to my diabetes and need to check if ever sugars are high a few times. keeps me sane to know I'm not leaving anything unnoticed.
Cant believe its the weekend, I'm the late this weekend and the department has had a bit of a move round so that will be a bit more walking to do but its ok.
My ribs and sides are killing me today , feels like they are bruised.x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks Anna you made me feel better. Just that I got my first positive opk on monday so thought I would have ovulated by now. I'll see what happens tomorrow. 

Hope your cold goes soon flapjack. I have a second cold in 3 weeks coming on! 

Hope your bruised ribs goes soon pink.


----------



## rachaelmoore8

wow soo much has happened since i last posted haha

congratulations kix on the arrival of your little boy thats fantastic news :happydance::happydance:

oo betty excited your having a girl :happydance::happydance: great news :thumbup:

welcome to the new ladies :flower:

how is everyone havent managed to catch up on all the news yet just had a quick scan through

anna where abouts in lancashire are you from?

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

If you go back back to your last post rachael I answered you straight back :haha:


----------



## betty14

Didums sorry af got you, hope your cycle settles soon!

Honey thanks for posting the pics he looks adorable! And Soooo comfy in his symbio! So excited to have mine in use :haha:

Pink I thought it might have been that, good to have them there for peace of mind you can get sorted quick! Exciting for mat leave eh! :happydance:

Thanks rach, very happy :cloud9:

Well I caved and went to get some fabric :haha: I now have 4 diff little dresses cut out ready to be made :dance:

X x. X


----------



## pink23

Yey for material I really would love a girl there is do many dress designs to 
Make x x 
Work at 2 but it's my bit of peace lol x c


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey ladies, 

Got my temp rise this morning but ff have put my O date as Wednesday now!! Weird lol x 

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## annanouska

yey amelia! dont worry Ff may move it yet and its only a rough guide keep an eye on it over next couple of weeks-and you will begin to get pictures of your cycles 

you are so clever betty with your sewing, i cant wait to find out then I am going to get some patterns and have a go. i dont expect miracles but worth a try! 

hows the weather for everyone? its snowing here and sticking but not too thick yet. 

rach-we live on the outskirts of wigan. im originally a hampshire girl but been here 6 yrs now so im a lancashire lady in training hahaha! 

im having a pram meltdown. i was really set on the surf but now not so sure as it looks great for wee ones but not so sure when they get toddling. think i need to go look around somemore. 

my only are that it must be able to fold relatively small as will have to go in front seat of car when in mine! will have another mooch sometimes. 

im so cold but cant put ehating on as DH is up and down the loft and in and out to the workshop whilst hes boarding the loft so owuld be wasted heat :dohh:


----------



## betty14

I'll be sure to post pics when I have made them, they gonna be so cute! Anna imm it that clever I only do the easy ish pattern :haha: still have a lot to learn! 

My friend has the surf and I would say it will be fine for toddlers, it's not as small as it looks iykwim.... 

Pink your right there are sooo many more patterns for girls boys are really hard to find! It's madness! Will you make things when lo arrives? 

Amelia that's fab.... so your 3dpo :happydance:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

hope everyones ok- been very quiet on here this weekend, hope your all having relaxing weekends and Pink isnt working too hard :thumbup: 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Was thinking that Anna! I have been making dresses and baking for hubby to take to work :) 

I just re read my last post it shoulda said im not that clever lol! 

Hope everyone is having nice weekends and that's why it's quiet! 

X x x x


----------



## annanouska

i knew what you meant dont worry! ive made cherry and coconut scones yday and more cups of tea than you would believe for hubby whilst he was doing the diy! ive got one more day off tomorrow then back to the grind for 2 1/2 days then off again until tuesday! i couldnt get two full weeks so i split it! 

Enjoy your sewing and maybe a little bit of the baking for yourself? I need to make some more mincemeat )the sweet christmas kind) only got two jars left and needs a fair time to mature!


----------



## betty14

Glad you got what it was supposed to say! Silly iPhone lol! 

Not long till your scan now so exciting! Are you going to find out what baby is? 

I always save some baking for me, send the majority in with oh but keep a few for me :haha:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

This is what we have been doing today Anna!

xx
 



Attached Files:







2011-0159Jpe.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Samie18

And this
 



Attached Files:







2011-4137.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2









2011-4132.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pink23

Morning all work went quick and I got to finish early as I have a load of lieu hours effort march to take. 
We are to oh's moms today so our I'm all wrapped up for it lol. I have come tote conclusion when I'm on late weekend I always have a fit on the Monday morning so really news to have toast and reduce insulin for bed. I was rambling on the oh about a patient was I'll when I woke up and it was me lol.
I have the eye infirmary tomorrow and always there forever which I hate, hoping to see someone I know who won't keep me waiting too long.
I have made a cot tidy so going to try and keep one corner of calebs room for babies cot and just theme up that areax x 
Hope everyone is Ok x


----------



## annanouska

awww samie shes so sweet! you look all lovely and cute as a family too :flower:. 

we didnt have that much snow it froze as soon as it landed so was more a deep covering of ice! 

hope your appointment goes ok pink-its rubbish when your waiting forever isnt it? even though im prepared with kindle and water etc i still get fed up! 

3 sleeps until scan day for us. If they can find out the gender we will want to know. Im getting nervous about it all now but im trying to just plod along I am taking my vits i dont drink or smoke and im trying to eat healthy(weird as i crave random stodge i dont normally like) so im doing the best i can. 

couldnt sleep last night, if i lay on my left side my stomach was comfy but my hip was killing me and if i went onto my right i had pains in stomach but hip was fine! gave up and just got up and watched tv downstairs! 

i do seem to have tenderness ont he right of where my bump is (i only know this as i discovered i do have a bump if i lay dow LOL!) its not super painful just feels like somebody is pressing it and sometimes a bit sharp. i figured it is ok! think i felt a little kick last night too-like a tap or pop different to my usual rumble! 

i darent tell Dh i have any kind of ache as he broke his sex bad yday :blush: dont think il cope with it being enforced again- its been in place since 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rachaelmoore8

ahh so you did honey :blush: i have just given Lily a few spoons of porridge and she loved it :happydance: not gonna push her too much i want to see how it settles on her stomach but she seems fine with it upto now. 

She still doesnt sleep through the night :cry: are any of the other babies on here sleeping through the night?? she seems to do a coupl of night where she will sleep from 10pm till 5am and then she will do a week of sleeping from 10pm and will wake 1.30am, 4.30am, 6.30am, 8am :wacko: sending me crazy its like she is a newborn again.

im wondering if the moses basket is getting in her way as she cant stretch her arms out so we are going buying a bassinet travel cot to put in our bedroom to see if that helps her sleep.

How is everyone? all these pregnancies are going so quick cant believe it :happydance:

i have just started taking cerazette again but im just wondering if there is any other bc method i could use as i was much happier off that pill but dont want another LO just yet haha

Rachael


----------



## rachaelmoore8

i was just asking Anna because i live in Manchester just wondering if was from near me :thumbup:

We have had around 10cm snow on saturday night couldnt believe it, it started falling on saturday afternoon about 12.30pm and didnt stop till around 8pm its melting away now though and the roads are clear so it isnt to bad just thought we had escaped the snow this year :dohh:

Rachael


----------



## pink23

I have my iPhone but I have to have drops in eyes and I cant see properly lol x


----------



## flapjack10

Aw girls all your babies are sooo cute!

How is everyone after the weekend? Hope they were good!

I'm still waiting on AF! Grrr! I've ad mega bad cramps the past couple of days, but no sign of the witch! No fair! But I know now it's ok - need to be patient. At least my cold is going.

My SIL is due twins in May/June so I've been buying a new gift for them every week to give to them in a kids storage box from IKEA. So far I've got: A 'Do Not Disturb' sign, Sudacrem, Nappies, Bath play mits.

Was thinking of getting some wipes, more nappies, Mothercare vouchers...

Any ideas what else to put in the hamper?

:)


----------



## betty14

Samie them pics are adorable!

Pink that sounds a little scary, hope you are feeling better now! Gl with the eye appointment! 

Anna I always go with if it's not agony and accompanied by bleeding then it's ok! I've been getting tons and tons of period like pains, I'm guessing it's little lady making more room! Doesn't stop you worrying tho eh! 

Rach, hope getting lo a bigger sleeping place helps out! And hope the solids carries on going well :thumbup:

My little lady is getting stronger with her movements it's so surreal and I love love love it!!!! I had a listen with the Doppler yesterday tho as she was very quiet the day before had me a little worried :blush: 

X x x


----------



## Torz

rachaelmoore8 said:


> ahh so you did honey :blush: i have just given Lily a few spoons of porridge and she loved it :happydance: not gonna push her too much i want to see how it settles on her stomach but she seems fine with it upto now.
> 
> She still doesnt sleep through the night :cry: are any of the other babies on here sleeping through the night?? she seems to do a coupl of night where she will sleep from 10pm till 5am and then she will do a week of sleeping from 10pm and will wake 1.30am, 4.30am, 6.30am, 8am :wacko: sending me crazy its like she is a newborn again.
> 
> im wondering if the moses basket is getting in her way as she cant stretch her arms out so we are going buying a bassinet travel cot to put in our bedroom to see if that helps her sleep.
> 
> How is everyone? all these pregnancies are going so quick cant believe it :happydance:
> 
> i have just started taking cerazette again but im just wondering if there is any other bc method i could use as i was much happier off that pill but dont want another LO just yet haha
> 
> Rachael

I really dont want to scare you but my son hasnt slept through the night once. Everyone told me he would once he was on solids but it never happened, some are just like that. Teething dosent help either. 



flapjack10 said:


> Aw girls all your babies are sooo cute!
> 
> How is everyone after the weekend? Hope they were good!
> 
> I'm still waiting on AF! Grrr! I've ad mega bad cramps the past couple of days, but no sign of the witch! No fair! But I know now it's ok - need to be patient. At least my cold is going.
> 
> My SIL is due twins in May/June so I've been buying a new gift for them every week to give to them in a kids storage box from IKEA. So far I've got: A 'Do Not Disturb' sign, Sudacrem, Nappies, Bath play mits.
> 
> Was thinking of getting some wipes, more nappies, Mothercare vouchers...
> 
> Any ideas what else to put in the hamper?
> 
> :)

How about something for mum, people always get things for the babies & forget about the person who has done all the hard work.


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks Torz! We got her loads of Mothercare vouchers for Christmas (with specific instructions to be spent on her alone) with some maternity clothes too.

Hmmm, how about some nice smellies, a spa treatment or babysitting tokens/vouchers? Do they sound like good ideas?


----------



## betty14

Flapjack, the pamper ideas are a brill I agree with torz it's nice to add something for mum!

I did hampers for all my friends and i put all baby essentials in like nappies and wipes, bum cream, cotton wool, onsies etc etc 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

wooo for manchester rach- love manchester for shopping went last monday :thumbup: i dont like cities or crowds but for some strange reason i really like it there! 

little bean has been quiet here today too :wacko: hope they are ok not had any movement or pokes yet since yday! 

when i get period cramps i alwyas say to bean-you are getting very snobby building another extension to your house! think ive got round ligament pain today :shrug: its low in pelvis/stomach and groin and switches form side to side. i only notice it when i walk around think its just the ligaments and all that jazz stretching out. 

does anyone know anything about something i could take to keep things moving?:blush: i asked the pharmacy and they said eat fruit and veg and drink plenty which i am!! i am going daily but i still feel sluggish :blush: should i just sit it out and try and drink even more or should i try a bit of lactulose? im already high fibre as DH has to have very high fibre diet. think il give the kiwi fruit another wirl (useful tip i foudn out on my app- kiwiw fruits are a natural laxative!) 

sorry for all the tmi!!!!


----------



## betty14

Anna I was prescribed lactolose by the gp and mw, I was told it's safe enough to take every day if needed, I find it works really well!

The high fibre could be your problem I was told toouch can be as bad as not enough :wacko: 

Would def get some and use it when you need to :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

thanks betty! got some in the cupboard from when hubby was poorly think il have some tonight :thumbup: may stop going overboard on the Hi-fibre too! 

you gals are the best :flower:


----------



## betty14

You can take 15ml twice a day if you need to, it's not a laxative per se it's gentle as it has no senna so doesn't irritate the gut :thumbup: 

Def don't leave it, sort it before it gets bad :) 

X x x


----------



## flapjack10

annanouska said:


> when i get period cramps i alwyas say to bean-you are getting very snobby building another extension to your house!

That's so sweet!

Hope things become more "regular" for you :thumbup:


----------



## rachaelmoore8

aww anna i remember all the cramps and pains but i used to just think to myself everything has to stretch and its all for a good cause, plus it use to fascinate me how much your body does to accomadate a growing baby its amazing, hope everything feels better for you soon, for me it came in stages some weeks id have the pain for a few days then it would go then a few weeks later it would be back :thumbup:
i was constipated (tmi :blush:) the whole way through my my pregnancy but i never felt ill for it, i used to go about once a week sometimes not even that and when i asked the mw she said its all normal just keep an eye on it and make sure you do go and its not painful. 

i still tell everyone how much i love being pregnant and reading through you pregnant ladies posts is making me miss it :haha: but im sooo happy my little pumpkin is here :happydance:

Rachael


----------



## flapjack10

I am seriously cursing Cerazette these past couple of days! I've had huge cramps with nothing to show for them! In so much pain! It's all so frustrating. they never tell you this when they put you on the pill that it's going to be such a pain getting off it!
Sorry rant over!


----------



## Samie18

Awww *Flapjack *we all know what your going through and its pants but it will get better :thumbup:

*Rachel *no sleeping through here either! Sophia sounds just like Lily... we had about a week of 10 - 5 then straight back to sleep until about 9 then last week was just like a newborn!!! down at 10pm up at 12am 2:30am 5am then awake for the day at 8am my gosh its was sooooo difficult and i cried sooo much for hours wasting sleep thinking we were doing something wrong and she hated me and what had i done having a baby blah blah it was mighty frustrating (then af got me so explained the emotional outburst lol) :haha::haha:
Sat night she went back 10 to 5 then last night 10 to 12:30 then 6am then up at 09:50 so i give up second guessing.......:dohh:
But we have made massive progress... we go to bed at 8-8:30pm have a bottle then to bed in her own crib wheres shes finally started staying :happydance: and last night she went down sleepy and fell asleep all by herself :happydance: sad i know but simple things make me happy these days :haha:

There are lots of alt POP. I started femulen a month ago and felt alright then after my emotional outburst started thinking maybe the pill was making me miserable again but as af arrived i now dont know so will monitor this month.....

Glad everyone else is well!

Were driving up to Manchester Weds as i have my laser eye Sat....scary! 

xxx


----------



## annanouska

awww samie it'll be worth it think of when sophia can go swimming and you can enjoy it with no glasses and contacts etc! 

Flapjack we were all there i felt horrible but it does settle honest you just have to go with it for a bit. 

Rach i hope Lily sleeps soon for you, my sister was a real shocker-to the point she was admitted to hospital and monitored as she didnt sleep for 72 hours!!! seriously! there wasny anything wrong with her and she did settle eventually! she was on Fennigan (if thats the right spelling) at 6 weeks old, right little shocker and she would never eat or take milk! It might be all this change in the weather too upsetting them as it was uncharacteristically spring like and now full force winter-maybe she has juvenile SAD!! 

Forgot to tell you Lillian is one of our top girls names :thumbup: not quite Lily but htought it could be shortened if ever desired. 

can I ask a way TMI q (again)? I posted this on second tri and think all is ok but since you ladies seem to know everything I will ask you too... 

today I have lost three large gloops of mucous jelly like stuff. The first two times was more stretchy with higher water content and hte third time was more rubbery. No blood or pain other than the stretchy pains which are normal. Im thinking its from DTD yday morning :blush: even though I did shower. 

DH is threatening to take me to the hospital :dohh:! I know even if it was the plug they couldnt do anything about it so fingers crossed its nothing. 

Just extra concerned as I dont think ive felt beanie move today and have felt it daily for 10 days or so :wacko: 

PS- sorry my posts seem to be so long- i never mean them to be, I do talk way too much just tell me to shhhhhh! :haha: xxx


----------



## Samie18

You get lots of weird and wonderful discharge in pregnancy....and if your man left you some of his little friends its prob that =o)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Rachael and Samie, Ollie woke every 2hrs last night :nope: Usually I get 5-6hrs between sleep. He is teething really badly so think sometimes he feeds for comfort. Rachael did you speak to HV about starting her on solids as they dont recommend it before 17wks and WHO say to wait till 24wks. All babies are different and when my eldest was weaned he was 14wks ish as guidelines at the time were 16wks and he is fine. Have waited longer with Ollie as he seemed content and still is but is interested in food. 
Anna I would all normal from dtd :haha::haha: 
Hope you all had good wkend?
Xx:haha:


----------



## pink23

I have an eye appointment today and it's at3 . In dreading it as I'm usually waiting ages . Haven't got up get up and go today x hope everyone's ok x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hope you dont have to wait too long and that the appt goes well :flower:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Started weaning Ollie on Saturday and his high chair came yesterday so we tried it out today and he was very happy in it :)
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3









015.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3









024.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks guys! I'm feeling a bit better today with the cramps. I'm 25 days post-Cerazette now so just want to get AF over and done with. Waiting, going to try to be more patient!

*Honeybear* - Ollie is soooooo cute! Love the high chair! My friend has one with gingerbread men on too. Lovely!


----------



## rachaelmoore8

thats makes me feel better samie and honey that lily isnt the only one not sleeping through :haha:
no i didnt speak to the health visitor, all 3 of my sil weaned their kids from around 14/15 week so thought id give it a whirl she is 17 week old on thursday so im not that early and havent really tried her on much apart from porridge with my milk and a bit of mashed banana which she loves. not sure if its the weaning that is maybe messing with her sleep and her teeth are causing her trouble. 

im taking her swimming on thursday for the first time im so excited :happydance: but also a little nervous as she loves the bath but not sure what she will make of it :shrug:.

loving the pics of ollie in his highchair :flower:

Rachael


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Lily is getting quite a popular name, we was toying with the idea of using lilian as we have named her after my husbands gran whos name was actually lilian but she was known as Lily and i kind of prefered Lily:haha:. :flower:

Rachael


----------



## pink23

I'm a spoilt girlie x x oh has just bought me a yummy mummy bag for valentines day. 
I was in and out of hospital within the hour lol I don't know if it was cos I worked there but it was so nice not waiting about. I've got to go back in 4 weeks because I have changes in my eyes and will probably have to have laser surgery on them this time . Any headaches that hurt more than usual I need to see doctor as soon as I can . Looks like I'm going to start relaxing more as I really don't want to be off sooner than I want to e and also don't want baby to come earlier due to raised bp x x


----------



## Samie18

Glad you weren't waiting around too long Pink. Is the eye prob Diabetes related?

Ollie looks so pleased with himself =o)

I bought some of the Hipp organic jars for when we start weaning as they were on offer but now that research today saying finger foods are better i don't know what to do.....

We had her weighed today.... 13lb 7oz now little Monkey shes still between the 50th and 75th centile so no change since birth really.
She is also getting half way over from her back now, so the rolling isn't far off!



xx


----------



## pink23

Yeah I think being pregnant puts more stress on my eyes and I donr think my bp problems with diabetes mix too good either. I kinda wanto to get it over and done with now so will see what he says in 4 weeks . X


----------



## Samie18

Aww rubbish. Will they do the laser eye whilst your pregnant?

I was told i had to wait 3 months from bf to have my laser eye thats why its this weekend. But suppose if its essential it doesn't matter...

x


----------



## pink23

I think if they worsen in a short time then yeah will have it done when pregnant. Hopefully I may control bp and it may get it after pregnancy but from the dra quick reaction I will get it this pregnancy x Ooh least I wil be able to ask you about your recovery after it. I know I shouldn't worry about work but hope it doesn't effect me too much.


----------



## betty14

Aww pink sorry to hear about your eyes, hope all works out right and you can wait till after baby :hugs: which yummy mummy bag did your oh get you? I'm gonna order mine soon so exciting :happydance: 

Samie how ya feeling about your eye surgery? Are you looking forward to no needing glasses or contacts again? 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Hello everyone!

Just grabbing a minute while little Aaron sleeps wow is it hard work but amazing! Keep meaning to come on and post but get distracted with the little man. Can't believe he is a week old today it's gone so fast! I had a strange experience as you probably guessed I avoided induction! Felt strange all weekend with sharp contractions all through Saturday and Sunday night went in to hospital
Sat night and my contractions were very strong every 4 mins but only lasting for 30 seconds and I was 2cm they told us to go home and said they expected to see me in the morning. Didn't sleep all night with the pain then it faded Sunday morn. Went back in at 2pm sun for routine monitoring and only mild contractions but these kicked off again Sunday night and didn't sleep again! By the time Monday came I was still getting contractions these lasted all day but weren't as bad as sat night. I rang the hospital to ask for advice and was told to have a bath and take paracetamol! So I did until gut instinct and the horror of no sleep again made me go back to hospital. We got there about 1.30am and didn't even take bags in as thought it was a false alarm again...... Then I was told I was 8cm and rushed through to a room. Before I knew it I was pushing! 

Can't believe I did it on gas and air miracle! Had to have a slight cut and stitches but other than that all brill! 

Breastfeeding is going ok but so difficult getting it right I am struggling to get him latched on at night in bed and he seems to feed constantly about every 2 hours during the day can't contemplate going anywhere far! Will this settle down!? 

I'm updating on my phone so when I get chance will go on lap top and post pics xxx


----------



## annanouska

aww honey he is so cute and smiley i just wat to give him a big hug! all the babies are cute on here! our old neighbour had a real ugly baby:wacko: i know you shouldnt say that but really he was! he is three now and still looks evil he doesnt smile just glares at you! 

first day back at work didnt last long! got carted off to hospital! was quite fine but had a dizzy spell and half keeled over (thank you sofa in the relax area!) so they made me go in :dohh: 

got driven up there and was a real drama finding the right bit- i had to go to the baby bit to check over so we went to maternity who sent me to labour ward who sent me back to a day assessment place in maternity! 

they were really nice though, my BP is perfect (wooo for a fat girl!) and i seem fine (i did say i was fine and didnt need to go in). Whilst i was there i asked about the discharge, they offered to swab for infection but i said its fine as really doesnt feel like one. she got the doppler out to check bean HB and found it quick but then it vanished! was really funny as she was chasing it around for 10 minutes she said hse can here it rolling around and things but wouldnt sit still- eventually she found it think it was 150 bpm? she said it was perfect whatever it was. sounded just like galloping horses this time! 

i mentioned my concern about the d/c being the plug and IC phobia and she laughed at me! said no blood is a good sign and IC isnt that common really and stop worrying :blush: considered myself told off! i did get a number for this day unit now and any worries just ring them and they will do a little triage over the phone and either advise me on self medication or ask me to go in they are open 9-5 monday to friday and didnt think i was being a pain! 

pink- glad you werent there that long :thumbup: 
Betty are you getting the YM bag too? i think they are very cute! 

sorry againa bout the long post :nope: xxx


----------



## annanouska

aww kix so nice to hear from you! 

atleast you werent waiting around long! you were luck to avoid having him on the kitchen floor :haha:! 

hope the BF settles down, I have to admit im kind of bottling (lol) out of it a bit at the minute but will see how i feel near the time xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Kix nice to see you back :) Yes the bf settles down, newborn is most tiring then occasionally they will have a 2-3day growth spurt and will feel like they're never off the breast :haha:but he will settle into a routine. Best way to feed in bed is lie on your side facing Aaron with him on his side facing you to feed him on whatever side he's due to feed on, if I can help with any advice in future just shout :flower: Glad the birth went so well in the end.
Pink hope eyes stay ok :) Yummy mummy bag-nice surprise :)
Anna glad they checked you over and gave you a number for advice so you'll be less worried.
Samie I've only ever used handful of jars (I'm an Annabel Karmel fan :haha:) but Hipp Organic are the only ones I would use :) 
Ollie is loving food bless him :)
Rachael Ollie is gonna have fruit and veg in a week or so :)
Betty how you doing? xx


----------



## betty14

Kix lovely to hear from you, fab you avoided the induction! And glad all went well in the end, not so good about the slow start but just gas and air your a legend lol! 

Anna yes oh said I can have the ym bag so just gotta order it, I want one of the new ones not avaliable till end feb so will order at payday :happydance:

Honey ollie looks soooooo happy and i love his chair!!! 
I am ok, loving feeling little lady wiggle and kick and I'm sure I've felt some rolling!!!! Hoping it won't be long before oh can feel her from the outside :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

honey i have just been and bought all bits of fruit and veg so i can cook them and blend them and freeze it in ice cube trays so its nice and easy to get to when shes hungry, i have been given a book of first food from weaning to 7yr old and its written by Annabel Karmel :thumbup:
im also still breastfeeding her and using my milk to make her porridge.

i have a yummy mummy bag and i looooove it they are great :thumbup: i had been looking at them while i was pregnant and really wanted one but resisted and got a cheap one and within 8 week it had all ripped so mu husband bought me one :happydance:

Rachael


----------



## betty14

The way I see it you use the changing bag for at least 3 yrs so buy a nice quality one and you won't have to replace it! ( and they are very pretty :haha:) 

Which one do you have? 

X x x


----------



## pink23

I have the birds and bows one can't wait to use. Will be taking it as one of my hospital bags lol x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Rachael can't wait for my new Annabel Karmel book to come tomorrow, got my new triblade blender out this evening and used the attachment for pan blending to mash our potatoes and they turned out drinkable :haha: needless to say we ate the roasties instead :haha: I got the portion cubes out today too :) How dyou find the expressing for porridge etc?
Am I the only one on here without a yummy mummy bag :( 
I loooove the gingerbread collection from mamas and papas :happydance: The high chair Jack had from mothercare (very expensive) also had lots of recline positions and you can adjust the height too, invaluable.
xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah I'll let you know about the recovery pink.

I've never heard of yummy mummy bags honey so your not the only one lol I've also not heard of annabel karmel so will look into her......the world of weaning is hard work, I don't wanna go through the upset tummy times again Sophia took weeks for her digestive system to get use to the outside world!

I miss the movements Betty enjoy them it's over so soon!

Kix glad things weren't too bad in the end, your start up took long enough for you lol and a 9lb no surprise you had a little cut. I found breast feeding hard going especially with a baby who refused to latch hence only lasting expressing for 2 weeks, hoping it gets easier for you!

Sophia was weighed today shes 13 weeks and 13lb 7oz!
And she went down in her crib at 20:30 so I've been sat in the bath since, it's so lovely having my evening back! She did an 8 hr stretch last night so I'm hoping for the same!!!



xx


----------



## betty14

Samie it is truly amazing and I'm loving every one! I am constantly in awe of how miraculous pregnancy is! And how big my baby girl is now! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

I love when I get up in the night don't think baby likes being disturbed . Wasn't to bothered by sewing machine so that's good 
I'm of to my friends soon then it's dinner at my moms . Can't believe I see baby again soon x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

my yummy mummy bag is like a mint green with butterflies and mushrooms and dragonflies on it :thumbup:

Lily went down at 8.45pm last night and didnt wake till 5.30am then slept till 8.30am so much better :happydance:

i find expressing ok its just a long process i expressed around 4 oz of milk and made some powdered porridge and it filled about 8 or 9 ice cube holes and froze them. then this morning just got 2 out and defrosted them and she ate it no problem and had some milk to. My husband has done some spinach cubes and apple this morning, i have carrots, parsnips, sweet potato and brocoli im going to do later. i got a free weaning book through the door off cow and gate yesterday thats quite helpful to :thumbup:


I also miss feeling the movements so enjoy them they are so good to feel :flower:

Rachael


----------



## kix11

I have got a yummy mummy bag too! Ha! My friend got me one I love it it's got red butterflies on. 

Midwife has been this morning an helped me with latching on he feeds for about 45 mins seems ages but as long as he is getting what he needs! She has helped me a bit but my nipples are sore need some better nipple cream than the one I have. One thing he is doing is sleeping for ages at night which is worrying me, I know I shouldn't complain but he went down last night at around midnight and didn't wake up until 4.45 am and even then he was only just awake. I had difficulty feeding him because he was not alert enough and when I took him off to re attach he was just sound asleep and wouldnt latch back on so only got about 10 mins feed. Had contradicting advice about if to wake him up or not at night what's your thoughts honey? Also had 2 different opinions on offering 2 breasts or 1 during a feed? 

Going to a drop in session on Friday morning at the hospital on breastfeeding so see what they say! 

Betty been reading though the posts thrilled to bits for you that scan went well and you're having a little girl! Hope you had fun shopping! 

Xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Kix is he Jaundice at all??? 
If he is having wet and dirty nappies i wouldn't worry too much on him sleeping that long unless he was jaundice......

When i did the Unicef breastfeeding training we were told if the baby feeds for a good amount of time from one breast and it feels emptied then offer the other breast if the baby will take it. The whole feed from one side then the other next doesnt really apply if you offer both because your body will replenish whats taken for the next feed.


----------



## betty14

Thanks kix, we are thrilled too is all very exciting! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Kix 10 minutes is enough to get the foremilk and hindmilk. You can offer the 2nd breast but only if you feel he has had sufficient from the 1st. Sometimes they will take a preference for the one breast and if they are not feeding well from the one try the other. You will soon learn together what makes him happy. Jaundice is common in breastfed babies and I'm guessing mw would have spotted that so if his nappies are wet and sometimes runny poo :haha::haha: then it's all good :thumbup::thumbup: About 5hrs between a night time feed is fine and hes sleepy coz presumably its a calm environment for that middle of the night feed? How is the lying down feeding now? Xx


----------



## annanouska

I have no YM bag either! Just my Radley one which will do for me :thumbup:v

My movements have gone away :cry: i thought i had a few today esp as work but ended up trumping :blush: but they still felt like movements gas feels a bit diff i think. could i maybe still have movement that then causes gas :shrug: Th lady yday said beanie was running all over the show so I know it is moving about! 

Got scan tomorrow :happydance: im really excited but nervous too, I keep saying to myself all these people I know who are fine why do i think i wont be but then i think well its law of average :dohh: I'll try to keep plodding on happy:thumbup: 

hope everyone is ok-Betty are you thinking of BF? i was and will prob still try but is it really bad of me that I keep thinking bottle will be less stress and we can rotate of a night etc :wacko: bad me! 

xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna its not bad of you to think but imo its actually more hassle to bottle feed, ok someone else can feed baby but with bf these are the benefits, no sterilising or washing bottles, no worrying about running out or having to remember to check you have enough powder in the house, no having to make a load to take with you if want to go out, no having to find somewhere to warm it up while out, no having to wonder whether to move into next stage milk, its absolutely FREE :happydance::happydance: Very occasionally when I'm tired I think it would be nice to be able to have someone else feed him, though if I express he will take a bottle if necessary but all in all I'm proud that his growing is doen to me alone :blush: :blush: 
I would say at least try and see how you go, if its not for you then you know there is another choice, my first son had bottles of ready made formula in cartons for 1 sometimes 2 feeds a day and was an extremely happy baby. :hugs::hugs:
Samie when is the surgery?
X


----------



## Samie18

Sat morning ahhhhhhh scary!! Were just sat in the peak district feeding Sophia lol its bloody cold!


----------



## betty14

Anna yay for tomorrow, you will be fine and seeing bubba is so lovely! 
yes I do plan on bf I really hope I can and be successful too :) 

Honey you are the bf guru :thumbup: All the reasons you said are the ones that make me want to all the more! 

I'm also realistic enough that if I'm not successful I won't beat myself up! 

At the end if the day if your baby is growing and thriving it doesn't matter where the food comes from! :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

provided its not kitten milk LOL!


----------



## betty14

Nah kitten milk is a little too different lol! Kitten formula smells really wheaty and really not very appealing :haha:

Samie sat will come and go so fast and will be fab after for you :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

glad your LO is doing well kix and hope you get the latching on sorted its a good feeling when the BF really gets into a routine its so quick and easy.

Now when i feed lily it can take 10 mins in total and i dont have to wash up warm anything or sterilise anything haha its bloody brill, but like you all say if its not for you for any reason then thats fine you know your baby and your body the best. i found it very hard at first and would sit crying saying why wont she sleep etc i blamed everything on BF when in actual fact its called having a newborn baby :haha::haha: i shall know for next time that its tiredness and newborn babies that make you feel like that not Bf.

Good luck for sat samie hope your laser eye surgery goes well :thumbup:

Excited for your scan tomorrow anna and im sure everything will be fine :thumbup: are you finding out the gender?

Rachael


----------



## rachaelmoore8

i cant believe it was a year yesterday since we found out i was pregnant it has gone soooo fast 

Rachael


----------



## Honeybear1976

Rachael we found out a year ago Sunday just gone and were saying the same thing, how fast it's gone :) Before we know it a load more babies from here will have been born and ours will be walking!! 
Betty I am a bit of a guru when it comes to bf and if I can help anyone pls shout. I changed my fb profile pic to a bf one in aid of the protesting at fb headquarters all over the world and not one person commented on my pic!!


----------



## betty14

Thinking of you today Anna, will eagerly await news :)

Honey is there stuff going on about bf on fb? I saw your pic he looks so happy, nobody should be made to feel ashamed or bad about bf it's all natural and should be admired not constantly put down! 

Xx x


----------



## Samie18

Oohhh Anna not long now!!!

And tbh I wasnt ever going to bf and bottle feeding was what I wanted to do so thought the same as you. I hate my body so the thought of whipping my boobs out in public was a massive no no, having people round made me uncomfortable so I use to take her upstairs in my own house to try feed/ express, so my life became restricted in those couple of weeks and I spent so much time worrying rather than enjoying her.

After giving bf a try it was free but certainly not easy for me. If it works fab but I love being able to have others feed her so i can have a break, i dont have to worry about expressing if I want to go out. I buy the cartons for when we go out so no worrying about warming it up and I always buy an extra tub of milk when we go shopping so we have a spare, and its easier giving her the gaviscon for reflux in the bottle than trying to spoon feed it her. We have a kettle in our room and use a cold water steriliser so we just take that to bed and it's all ready to use. I have 2 girlies from work with a 7mth old and the other 5 mth both bf and both now refuse to take a bottle so there having a right time with going back to work etc don't get me wrong in the middle of the night when she wakes up wanting a feed now you do have to wait for it to cool down where as you could pop a boob in. And washing them up gets annoying but it's a small price to pay for me to have that bit of freedom. 

Just offering the other side point of view! 

( I don't offer any opinion on feeding in my job role if your thinking I'm terrible. I just support the women either way..... I've had full bf training and loads of experience with it and will help anyone who wants to do it. I just think a lot of pressure is out there to bf and makes some feel really guilty and a bad mum for choosing against it!)

Anyway that's my weekly rant over haha

We're off to Cheshire oaks once my ocado delivery gets here!



Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks betty yes hes a very happy chappy  Facebook were removing breastfeeding photos and suspendin ppls accounts as they are classed as sexual and obscene :haha::haha: I myself have told women thats its best to go on the bottle with their babies if thats the best thing for mother and baby and have already said you should never feel guilty if you are making the best decision in each case, but I think ppl should at least give it a go, at least feed the first few days coz of the colostrum and then make a decision either way, if of course this is possible. Our society is very anti bf and thats very wrong as it should be te norm and formula as an alternative not the other way around. My rant over :haha::haha:
Enjoy shopping Samie wish I was going :hugs:
Anna hope you get a good view :happydance::flower:


----------



## Samie18

Yeah it's a shame breast became sexual objects rather than the feeding machines they are, because that's the point of them! Yeah I think everyone should try because if it works it's fab and free!! And you don't get many things free in life lol

Ocado still not here grrrr the 1-2 slot I booked is so gonna turn into 13:59 haha

X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie I ordered a dress for the christening from Wallis, paid next day delivery and the idiot put it through the letter, hanger and all rammed through making holes in the package, miracle dress wasnt damaged as its silky material, I called, complained and my five pounds is being refunded :dance:


----------



## Samie18

Some of these delivery people just don't think honey glad your getting a refund! My ocado order came and the didn't have the nappy size I ordered so I got the in-between size luckily they are the next size up so she will grow into them lol


----------



## annanouska

samie, dont you dare say you hate your body your beautiful :flower: 

i hate mine but ive twice of it than you so i have some reason to! 

Back from scan-not impressed!! our appointment was an hour late so i ended up having ot have a wee, they didnt even tell me it would be an hour late when we arrives so i was busting! 

All the other couples were walking about going for drinks etc then going back (for better pictures and things). we got rushed in and rushed through scan :cry: she got all the measurements but couldnt see for a clef palette or the flow of the blood in heart. it had all 4 chambers etc but couldnt see as baby threw its legs up to chest and arms over face! 

she didnt let us go for a walk and get a drink as said well im already running late so you just have to come back in 4 weeks! 

felt really deflated after it :cry: will wait til 8th march then if still not great will book private xxx


----------



## Samie18

Awww how disappointing! But don't worry its soooooo normal not to see everything and 19 weeks is early and 4 weeks will fly by and you get to see bean again and and and least you know everything is ok so no more worrying!! xx


----------



## Abbi808

Hey ladies - hope you are all well!

*Kix* - great to hear from you, glad you and lo are ok! I found bf'ing so tough at first, I would cry in frustration with trying to latch him on sometimes but I am really glad I stuck at it cos I love it so much now! Just do what you can and don't feel bad if it turns out not to be for you! I only offer one breast but I mainly do that to keep my supply down, I seem to make a lot and Jakey used to choke on it! I would just follow *Honey's* advice and use your judgement/go with what you feel is best! 

*Samie* - good luck with the eye surgery - my bf went with optical express btw, I forgot to mention it before!!

*Anna* - sorry the scan was dissapointing, at least you get to have an extra one though and 4 weeks will fly by!

xx


----------



## betty14

Honey that's disgusting they say that! I think when people describe it as disgusting etc it's them who has the problem! My ms told me of one of her ladies was asked to leave tesco cafe because she was bf...... Needless to say the local milk group staged a breast feeding sit in and now they welcome bfing mums!! 

I totally agree tho that whatever is right for you and baby is the right thing to do! 

Samie your beautiful but if you didn't feel comfortable then it's right you switched :)

Anna so sorry to hear it wasn't great, but like the others said at least you get to go back in 4'wks!! And as long as bean is doing well that's all that counts! 

My lil girlie kicked me so hard earlier today it actually made me jump :haha: I am loving it :cloud9: 

When were ppl able to feel from the outside with you ladies? 

Abbie hope your doing well, your little man is so very handsome :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I can't remember when Chris felt her kick.... But the kicks are fab even more so when they do full movements and you watch your belly dance! I recorded my tum moving loads because it was so cute.

Oh and thanks dunno bout beautiful lol 

Xx


----------



## annanouska

thanks everyone :flower: 

we went to frankie and bennys for tea to take mind off things. Also went to tell his brother and his wife :dohh: we dont get on and normally only see each other twice a yr but thought we should let them know. it wasnt too bad! 

can i ask a question? id calmed down and was looking at the pictures she GAVE (i didnt ask for them so didnt take them to pay!) to us - they are really random one is of a head, on of the femur and one of a sort of whole body but weird pic! and i notices all the details on there my name dob etc. for gestational age it says 17w6d??? 

does this mean bean isnt ok and growing wrong or has she typed it wrong? she did ask what i was when i sat down i said 18w6d. ive checked our '12 week' scan which says 11w 3 d (LMP dates) but it was actually 10w3d (which matches my ov date and measurements). 

i know based on all previous scans and my ov tracking i am 18w6d (well i say 19w but il go off theirs). im having a right panic now but maybe has the lady put it in and done it wrong? like i said she was really rushing. 

sorry i always have all these questions xxx


----------



## Samie18

Sophia was measuring 2 weeks behind at the 20 week scan and at the 36 week scan she was a week ahead. Babies grow at different rates and the measurements are averages so dont worry

Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna if you weren't pregnant I'd say have a drink and chill :haha: We had 4d private scan and there was about 5 different gestational dates on their and you can see Ollie didn't come out with all different sized bits :haha: It's like Samie said they all grow at different rates at different stages of the pregnancy so right now he/she could be measuring a few weeks behind and next week could have a growth spurt and next scan be measuring same as your dates or ahead. It's all normal and it's ok for you to worry but try to enjoy your pregnancy a wee bit too :) :hugs:


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks *Betty*! Aw, I miss feeling the kicks so much. I am finally starting to forget what it feels like to be pregnant and I feel so sad! If I was rich I think I would just have babies all the time! haha! I think my bf started to feel it outside at around 18-20 weeks, he would have to try really hard though!

*Anna* - You are such a worrier! ;) As *Honey* and *Samie* said, that is totally normal. I also had about 4 different dates at my 4d scan, head measurement put him a week ahead, and another put him a week behind, unfortunately technology is not quite that advanced to get it perfect every time. Try not to stress, I know it is hard but you will drive yourself crazy with constant worrying xx PS:- don't apologise silly! x


----------



## betty14

thanks ladies, hopefully he will feel her soon then! she is rolling around as i type :cloud9: i think sometimes she turns to face my back as she goes very quiet then i get full on wiggling :haha:

anna at our scan the lady said not to take notice of the actual dates as there is a 'normal' range for sizing... our lo was 19+2 on the head and 20+3 on her tummy :haha: and she is not a potbellied pin head in the scan pics :haha::haha: i know its hard but you really must try to stop worrying as all is clearly fine and you will one day think back and regret not enjoying every second!!

x x x


----------



## Abbi808

Girls - forgot to say, have any of you tried white noise to settle your lo? It works wonders for Jake, calms him down when he is upset and normally sends him to sleep too! Just thought I would pass the tip on for the Mommy's on here!

xx


----------



## pink23

morning all.
I have a little wriggler here to betty lol. I have just eaten some crisps and baby is going mad. I have tried to show caleb movements but its stops lol. I'm sure head is still down as I'm getting low movements to but definite kicks up top of belly. real must get a new bump pic as last one was quite a while a go. i have the baby bump app on phone so keep the pics on there.
Work tonight as someone as phoned in sick but its on my side and its only 4 hours. and its extra money to. 
I keep wanting to pack my hospital and baby bag lol xx


----------



## annanouska

Thanks everyone, i even worry about coming on here making everyone misserable, honest im ridiculous! 

got a long weekend off now and ive found a pattern for some booties and a bib Im not very good at sewing my Nan (who raised us along with my Grandad) was wonderful and made ball gowns etc. Sadly she passed away three yrs ago and I never got hte chance to fully learn :cry:. Im going to give it a go, MIL is a good sewing person but i want ot do it myself so im off for material I will let you know! 

Naughty bean didnt want to tell us gender so im getting 'neutral' colours jsut nto boring neutral il get bright colours etc. 

Ive stopped worrying a bit today I will jsut count off the days until the 23 wk scan. My mum offered to pay for a private one for us this weekend but im going to wait and then i can get a 4d one :thumbup: 

once I have the 23 wk one its only 5 weeks until my 28 one then im on them every 4 weeks :wacko: no wonder bean wanted to maintain their privacy and hide probably bored of all this poking about!!! 

thanks everyone your all the best xxxxxxxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww pink! It's lovely eh! Take it easy at work tonight :hugs: I can't wait to pack the bags :haha: suppose I need my bag first tho lol! 

Anna that's what we are here for!! Glad you have relaxed a little, gl with the sewing! 
How come they are scanning you every 4 weeks after 28 Anna? 

X x x


----------



## pink23

good luck with the sewing anna, i love it and I'm you will pick it up. I just make it up as i go along and think I'm getting there lol.
Thanks betty, i will. my bump is getting bigger now so i can't forget about it and the pokes to make me stop to. Im only in 8-2 this weekend taking a few owed hours.
Cant believe the time is flying.
I have seen a hungry caterpillar bed set for £12 i think so when its pay day i am getting 2 then using one for calebs bed and the other to recover the old cot quilt and make some other things to. It saves a lot of money as a meter is about £10 from hobby craft x
Caleb is just having a sleep so instead of me sleeping to I'm having a well deserved baby and bump catch up time and also need to tidy the flat up lol xx


----------



## Samie18

We downloaded loads of white noise apps but they didn't work here =o( I was gutted because read everyone else saying how fab they were! I'm just glad she has grown out of the major screams now an only cries for food!

Anna sure they will tell you sex next time so don't buy too much neutral!

All you lot are far too handy....I can't wait to see your projects

Xx


----------



## betty14

Pink that's a fab idea! The vhc material is very expensive! 

Samie I plan on playing bump the tune from the mobile and also some classical music my Sis did it with both her bumps and they both settled to that music! My niece is nearly 3 and still has the same music to go to sleep with :)

X x x


----------



## pink23

betty i was looking at the gruffalo stuff and couldn't believe they wanted £100 for a pair of curtains x


----------



## betty14

Woah!! That's crazy! Can't believe they can sell them for that much! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Pink* - I was the same, it was so exciting getting it all prepared!!

*Anna* - don't stress, you can say what you like on here, we are here to help! Hope you have a good weekend!

*Samie* - really? Aw that is a shame, it is like magic with Jake, I use it all the time!! It works with certain music too - he likes Ed Sheeran and the sound of the Spanish guitar but he's not so keen on Van Morrison! haha! So funny!
x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sainsburys do gruffalo stuff for babies, we have all the Julia Donaldson books and Ollie has been read a few of them already. White noise can sometimes work but not all the time, and all my babies have like classical music and have been exposed to lots of Elvis too:haha::haha::haha: Jack was singing Lawdy Miss Clawdy other day! Ollie hears lots of music in general as the 2 big uns play piano and guitar and me n col play guitar 
Im about to take my 2nd lot of painkillers today :cry: I was sick this morning too, have had a headache since last night, may be coz we had the kitchen painted yesterday afternoon. 
:cry:


----------



## Samie18

Talk about fuminggggggg optimax have just rang and cancelled tomorrow as their machine is broke!!! I've built myself up to this and now it's not happening grrrrrr I travelled upto Manchester especially too I'm so annoyed

Luckily I'm a big believer in fate so it's not meant to be obviously....and I now have no confidence knowing the machine can't be fixed!


----------



## Abbi808

Oh Samie that is terrible!! I would be so annoyed! Are you there with hubby? Could make the most of the trip and go out so you don't feel it was wasted? xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah, think we will go out tomoz night for a meal for valentines as we have baby sitters =o)


----------



## betty14

Honey I love sainsburys baby clothes!! We bought some of the vhc bits! 

Samie that is total pants! Will they rearrange or do you get the money back? 

Make the most of a rubbish experience and have a nice eve with oh! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

They can rearrange for 2 weeks but it's expense of coming up to Manchester again or rearranging for Ipswich but that's mar 17 th and still a 50 mile drive. So I've spoken to optical express and if they price match I'll have in Norwich on the 22 nd.

I love sanisburys clothes too!

x


----------



## betty14

Can you claim for the wasted journey? Seems a bit rubbish of them to cancel last min! 

Def seems like a good idea to have it done locally if you can 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Nope they are poo!

Only booked it for Manchester so my mum could look after Sophia if my eyes hurt and i couldn't see and Chris could be my dr for the day lol now he will just have to juggle us both hehe


----------



## AmeliaLily

That's rubbish Samie! They must have known earlier as well. My mum is having hers done with ultralase in a few weeks. 

I'm currently 9dpo and feel all fat and spotty greasy roots and v sore bbs :-( 

Hope everyone ok!


----------



## Samie18

I can't afford ultralase lol


----------



## AmeliaLily

Oh I didn't realise they were more expensive! Thought they were all the same lol


----------



## Samie18

Nope all different!

Are you gonna be testing soon or wait until af is late?


----------



## annanouska

samie thats poo! id send them a complaint letter sealed with baby sick!! 

how weird is it that i went to HC today and saw the VHC material, couldnt believe it was so much so didnt get any! il be going to Sbury if you all say they have some nice things. 

I made my first bib! Im really proud as it went wrong a bit and normally i loose my temper and give up but i kept plodding on. Its ok but I made a few mistakes but I know what so I can do it right next time. going to have another go tomorrow and will put a pic on. ive kept the 'wrong' one as bean wont know that the stitching is a bit wonky and one corner is a bit flatter as i didnt slitch tot he curve too good :thumbup:. end of the day its a bib and is going to get sick on it!!!!!!!!! 

I really enjoyed it too, I suppose practice will help and I cant be too hard on myself as its the first thing Ive ever sewn on my own! 

xxx


----------



## annanouska

ps- i get the 4 weekly scans as im fat :blush: consultant said they want to use them to track growth. 

I am large I know but ive lost a lot of weight but it still feels like im treated like the half ton mum! i dotn mind more times to see bean and at least im being cared for x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Samie18 said:


> Nope all different!
> 
> Are you gonna be testing soon or wait until af is late?

According to ff I'm due today but I've never had a 27 day cycle in my life! They can be anything up to 34 days so I will wait another week, tho AF is bound to show up before then as I don't feel we go the timing right this month.


----------



## annanouska

GL amelia- I would try and wait until wednesday atleast as the tests are so expensive, fingers cross for you xxxxx


----------



## betty14

Amelia, technically our timing was all wrong, we dtd before the pos opk so anything is possible!! 

I agree With waiting, it's hard but so worth it! 

X x x


----------



## kix11

Samie rubbish about laser eye treatment can't believe that. 

Abbie think I'm going to try the white noise have you downloaded it from somewhere? How long does Jake go between feeds now? Xx


----------



## Samie18

Fingers crossed Amelia!

Well I've re booked with optical express for the 22 nd so fingers crossed it goes ahead

X


----------



## nexis

I'm finally out after 83 days. So glad AF finally turned up.


----------



## Samie18

Wow 83 days!! Hopefully it's less this time xx


----------



## Jim_bear

Hi ladies!!!can I join?

I was on cerezette for 5 years and microgynion for 3. I didn't have any periods whilst on cerezette which I loved!!! I came off it in Oct and 6 weeks later I had my first period lasting 5 days. 27 days later I had another period lasting 5 days. Me and my dh then started ttc and that month (jan) I was 5 days late! Im now on cd 7 and still bleeding.... Well it's very light brown with clots?!?! What is going on??!! 

Why is it just when you start ttc your body messes you around. Or it old be a result from cerezette! 

It's our first wedding anniversary end of Feb and would love this to be our month (when at finally finishes!!) 

So that's my story and lovely to meet you all! 

Xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Anna thanks and yea the tests are expensive so I don't want to waste them! 

Betty that's interesting to know. I know strange things can happen but I really don't wanna get my hopes up but I am keeping everything crossed. 

Thanks for the good luck Samie. 

Nexis glad it showed up now you can start counting again! 

Hi jim bear, nice to meet you,everyone here is a great source of support so post whenever you need to!


----------



## flapjack10

Hi ladies! My cerazette missing period arrived yesterday after 28 days! :happydance:
So does this mean I'm on CD2 today? When will I ovulate? I need to look into all this now. I thought I'd be waiting for a few weeks more!
Thanks for all the advice and support whilst I was waiting for AF!

Hi Jimbear! I hope you get your BFP soon! I'm sure a more knowledgable girl will be around later to answer your question!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi flapjack yes you would have been on cd2 yesterday. No way of knowing when you will ovulate unless you do opk and temping. 
Jimbear, maybe your body is just getting used to not being on BCP any more! I know mine took a while to settle.


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks Amelia! I'll see how it goes and just BD when we get the chance!


----------



## Samie18

Welcome Jim bear! Who knows what's happening lol hopefully things will settle in to a regular cycle or you will get a bfp!

Yeah for af nexis and flapjack! Hopefully your bfps are close too
Xx


----------



## annanouska

Blah! ive got a cold-chesty cough sore throat and headache with dizziness :wacko: not had any paracetamol yet i really try not to take too many so will try and wait. if i could stop my throat being itchy id be happy! was having honey and lemon- ran out of honey! not sure on lemon and sweetner LOL. I know how betty felt with her cough now- i try to cover mouth and hold stomach at same time poor bean will be dizzy!

nexis- 83 days!!! eeeep! hope they settle for you now 

Amelia- best advice i have is never to keep them at home 'for when you need them' i must have spend about £60 on HPTs that I had 'just in case' lol! 

FLapjack youve done well with your cycle you will get a feel for things after you ahve had a couple it helps you see where htey normally sit 

welcome jim bear xxx 

Samie glad your rebooked in and hope you still had a nice valentines meal 

Abbi, Kix, Hay, Honey and Rach hope all the babies are well and happy x 

Betty-hope youve had a great weekend, give my love to lolly when you next speak to her x 

hope i havent missed anyone out xxxxxxxx


----------



## annanouska

:blush: pink!!! sorry! hope work isnt too bad if your in today too xx


----------



## Jim_bear

Thanks for the replies ladies :) 

It's nice to have support from other women in similar situations! Feel sorry for DH at the moment as I have been an emotional and moody cow of late!! Oops :(

Hoping will all settle down soon. Hate Sundays...work tomorrow -JOY! :p

xxxx


----------



## Abbi808

Welcome *Jimbear* - the girls on here are great so you will have lots of support!

*Kix* - yes, the best app is 'sleepy baby' - it is free and you can put it on a timer too! It doesn't seem to work for everyone but for Jake it is a Godsend! Jake varies to be honest. It is normally around 3 hours but some days he can have a hungry day and others he can be less bothered. Every 3 is the norm though. We normally go to sleep at around 10:30-11pm and he wakes me at around 2ish, 5ish and 8am! 

*Flapjack* - yay for af! Cd2 for you yes! :D *Nexis* - Congrats to you too! What a long wait!

*Amelia* - don't lose hope! You never know - like Betty said it can happen even when you least expect it!

*Anna* - thank you! Jakey is doing great. He has gained 4lbs since birth so I am very happy!

Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

annanouska said:


> Amelia- best advice i have is never to keep them at home 'for when you need them' i must have spend about £60 on HPTs that I had 'just in case' lol!
> xxxxxxxx

Yes I currently have 5 hpts in the house! 2 boots value ones and one boots normal one (that i got when i was waiting for first cycle after cerazette) plus 2 clearblue digital ones as when I bought the opk all the clearblue stuff was Buy one get one half price on anything so I got them too!! 
Lol


----------



## pink23

hi hope everyone has had a fab weekend xx


----------



## nexis

So it seems yesterday may have been a false start in terms of AF finally making an appearance. Yesterday I had some mild cramps and some bloody cm (sorry tmi) so assumed it was AF. Since then I've had very mild cramps but absolutely nothing else, no bleeding whatsoever. I was really hoping that my body had finally sorted itself out.


----------



## AmeliaLily

nexis said:


> So it seems yesterday may have been a false start in terms of AF finally making an appearance. Yesterday I had some mild cramps and some bloody cm (sorry tmi) so assumed it was AF. Since then I've had very mild cramps but absolutely nothing else, no bleeding whatsoever. I was really hoping that my body had finally sorted itself out.

Have you been to your GP? X


----------



## nexis

AmeliaLily said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> So it seems yesterday may have been a false start in terms of AF finally making an appearance. Yesterday I had some mild cramps and some bloody cm (sorry tmi) so assumed it was AF. Since then I've had very mild cramps but absolutely nothing else, no bleeding whatsoever. I was really hoping that my body had finally sorted itself out.
> 
> Have you been to your GP? XClick to expand...

Last time I saw her I was around cd77 and she said to just wait it out till AF arrived or I got a bfp. Was supposed to see her tomorrow but they had to cancel.


----------



## AmeliaLily

Nexis that's rubbish it got cancelled. Maybe what you're having is something just before AF actually starts? It's so frustrating not knowing what is going on in your body isn't it?


----------



## nexis

AmeliaLily said:


> Nexis that's rubbish it got cancelled. Maybe what you're having is something just before AF actually starts? It's so frustrating not knowing what is going on in your body isn't it?

It's really frustrating :( I've never had anything like this before I was on cerazette and since I came off it I've only had one period which was normal. It's annoying cos I thought I was finally getting back on track and now I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Jim_bear

nexis said:


> AmeliaLily said:
> 
> 
> Nexis that's rubbish it got cancelled. Maybe what you're having is something just before AF actually starts? It's so frustrating not knowing what is going on in your body isn't it?
> 
> It's really frustrating :( I've never had anything like this before I was on cerazette and since I came off it I've only had one period which was normal. It's annoying cos I thought I was finally getting back on track and now I don't know what's going on.Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this nexis but don't give up just yet. This cycle I had brown and reddy discharge with cramping on the wed... Then nothing until sat morning with the same ...followed by nothing until Sunday night. Exactly a week later I've stopped!

Hopefully you will get AF soon and perhaps your body is getting ready for it? Fxd you will get back to normal soon xx


----------



## Sinn

Tell me about it Nexis! I had 2 normal periods and now I'm having a light one every 2-3 weeks! 
My contraception nurse told me cerazette was a good pill to take cos you get back to normal quickly! 

Sinn x


----------



## AmeliaLily

All I can suggest Sinn and Nexis is temping as a way to work out what might be going on!! It's not easy is it? 

I'm 12dpo and my temp went up again this morning!! No AF yet but i'm still not daring to hope.


----------



## annanouska

try and wait it out for 6 months htey normally say but if you are worried go and see gp! 

it is hard and some people do reset quick but others take a lot longer. 

Amelia fingers crossed for you! If you have all those HPTs at home you could use one of the cheapies :dohh: shouldnt be encouraging you! Mine didnt keep rising when i got my BFP but hte cycle before it was gradually declining before AF but that one it didnt rise higher but stayed constant-when you do get your bfp- put the thermometer away...it really stresses you out! mine dropped one day about 18 dpo and i was in a right panic!! 

anyone whose pregnant or had baby-as you know ive got this stupid cough and cold :cry: but my stomach is really hurting low down under 'bump' i think its form the coughing but just worried about hurting little bean- from what i understand you cant cough them out LOL :haha: 

ive cut out some bibs to sew now- cut out 12 in total. may try and find some patterns for those nice triangle ones or may just buy some more. 

really want ot buy more things :growlmad:! Ive settled myself by making a spreadsheet of what i want to buy lol xxxxxxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Anna* - sounds like round ligament pain to me. I had it loads. It's like a sharp stabbing pain under the bump. Sometimes I would get it really bad if I coughed or sneezed! Don't worry - lo is very safe in there!! I made a spreadsheet too - I loved it! I even added links to the things I wanted to buy! Lots of fun! X


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey everyone, 

I'm 13 dpo and still no AF but I was sure it was starting last night because I was getting cramps which I've had on and off for last 3 days but these were stronger but this morning I was shocked still no AF!!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Amelia im crossing everything for you x


----------



## hay246

hi all 

not been on for ages, but kept coming on having a nose then forgetting to reply lol!!

finally on laptop and got 5 mins

hope all the bumps are well and babies ! 

allister was inconsolable for couple of hrs last nite screaming was horrible. abbi talking of white noise i put my hairdryer on next to him and it calmed him!
then after his feed he was fine and fell asleep!

he is really good at night now, only waking at 3/4am. :D stil not managing a full night in cot but i am enjoying having more sleep!

samie he has dark green poo at moment, is that something i should worry about? apart from last night with his crying he has been fine up until then and is fine throughout day.

hes terrible for fighting his sleep in day now, little terror then gets so overtired!

happy valentines day to everyone, my lovely bf has forgotten my card and is on a sleep in tonight at work! so just me and allister lol. gonna go for meal thurs night and my mum will babysit.
anyone got any romantic plans??

xx


----------



## betty14

Morning ladies sorry I've been AWOL been really poorly with a stomach bug! 

Happy valentines to everyone, it's mine and oh anniversary today but he is away working :cry: he did get ms a beautiful bunch of roses tho :cloud9: 

What's everyone else up to? 

Amelia getting super excited for you! Cramps are one of the signs I think we all had! I know I was convinced af was going to show! 

Ooh oh got to feel baby move at the weekend and you can see her thumping lol! It's fab! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Honeybear1976 said:


> Amelia im crossing everything for you x

Thanks honeybear!


----------



## flapjack10

Eeek! FXd Amelia! xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

betty14 said:


> Morning ladies sorry I've been AWOL been really poorly with a stomach bug!
> 
> Happy valentines to everyone, it's mine and oh anniversary today but he is away working :cry: he did get ms a beautiful bunch of roses tho :cloud9:
> 
> What's everyone else up to?
> 
> Amelia getting super excited for you! Cramps are one of the signs I think we all had! I know I was convinced af was going to show!
> 
> Ooh oh got to feel baby move at the weekend and you can see her thumping lol! It's fab!
> 
> X x x

Thanks Betty! I'm glad I'm not at work this week (half term) cos I feel all light headed and wobbly!! 

Sorry to hear you've not been well. Hope you get better soon!! 

My DB left me lovely card before he went to work which I found when I woke up!


----------



## AmeliaLily

flapjack10 said:


> Eeek! FXd Amelia! xxx

Thanks flapjack!


----------



## hay246

amelia i kept thinkin everyday i was going to come on, but didnt, so fingers crossed :D

:dust:

x


----------



## annanouska

amelia- I had that light headed wobblyness about 12/13 dpo. i also thought i had come on in the middle of the night but when i checked just had a bit of ewcm :thumbup: Test! test!!!! (sorry i should NOT ENCOURAGE YOU!!!) im jus excited for you! 

Happy anniversary Betty. glad OH could feel little girl moving. I cant feel bean on outside just yet but does move around. Gone a bit quiet now but no doubt will wake up later. 

Hay the hairdryer just made me giggle. I dont know why!! hope he settles soon-i think the poo is normal but dont quote me on that, could maybe ask HV or something. 

Im cooking (well probably wont as im dying) a romantic meal for hubby :haha: romantic by his taste- aberdeen angus homemade beef burger with cheese bacon and onion rings and chips! Thats one of his faves and I havent stomached a burger in ages- il prob just nibble but hopefully he will like it. 

rang the advice line today as up all night with bad cramp/tightening / pain- we agreed it is my girl flu and cough! im jus worried il cough so hard bean will get a headache- kind of reminds me of ttc-(i share thisonly int he hope it will make somebody giggle :blush:) I was told that having a big O helps the swimmers get form a-b a bit easier so DH was working away :blush: and I said just be careful you dont want to shake them up they may get a headache!!!!! kind of killed the mood but I genuinly didnt want to give the swimmers a headache LOL :happydance: 

im off work (again) today- this cold thing is really taking it out of me- I dont normally have time off but dont want to push my body too much nowadays. ive had pneumonia twice in past 3 yrs as a result of bad colds that went to my chest etc so I will take a day or two to fight. 

I have discovered hot lemon and honey- very underrated i quite like it no doubt the dentist wont! xxxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hay green poo can be lots of things, build up of wind, hind and foremilk inbalance, tummy bug. Ollie seemed to have it on and off for a few weeks, think it was most likely colic xx


----------



## Samie18

Yup as honey said ts often colic/wind. Think your bottle feeding...... If so green poo can just be 'normal'.


----------



## AmeliaLily

Right I bought a frer today!! Will it work in the evening or does it have to be fmu?


----------



## hay246

Amelia Frer are usually pretty good but if u can I'd wait and use fmu least then u know for sure u will get correct outcome! 

Thanks Samie and honey put my mind at rest!

Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks hay! It's just that DB leaves for work at 6am every morning so wouldn't really have time to do it then unless I got up super early. Evening would be better x


----------



## flapjack10

GL Amelia! :dust:


----------



## nexis

FX'd for you Amelia :dust:


----------



## betty14

Thanks Anna! Was lovely! She is very wiggly now, makes me jump at times :haha:
I practically lived on warm Ribena if you make it strong ish it coats your throat! The other thing to try is the cubes of jelly (before you melt it to make a big jelly) if you suck one it helps with the throat and cough! 

Good luck Amelia! I waited till oh was home at a weekend to test, partially because I did t want any false negs and partly because I was scared :haha:

Hope you all got spoiled for valentines! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

We went out last night for a meal at one of those buffer places and it was yummy.
I'm getting really hard kicks and it's so odd at times can't wait for Friday x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Omg I just did the frer test and it came up positive!! 

A BFP!!! 

I'm in absolute total shock!!!


----------



## hay246

Yay!! Amelia congrats so happy for u!! 

X


----------



## betty14

Congrats Amelia :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Was it nice and dark? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Wahoooo Congrats amelia!!!


----------



## Honeybear1976

:haha::haha: :haha::haha: I can uncross all my body parts now!!!! Really pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks everyone!! I'm still in absolute and utter shock!! I had written this month off because I thought we had timed it wrong. 

The line wasn't very dark but it was definitely there! I'll do another in the morning to confirm


----------



## nexis

Congratulations Amelia! x


----------



## pink23

What a great valentines present x x x


----------



## flapjack10

:wohoo:
Well done! Very happy for you!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks everyone!! 

I just did a boots hpt just now and that was positive too!! 

Omg


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thats fab, that excitement of seeing the positive test result never wears off! Do a digital tomorrow now :haha::haha::winkwink: :winkwink:


----------



## Sinn

Congratulations AmeliaLily! 

Sinn x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Yep honeybear, just did a clearblue digital and it says pregnant 2-3 weeks!! 

Thanks Sinn hope you're ok?


----------



## Sinn

Thanks for asking Amelia, I'm ok...full of cold but also full of hope after your good news!

Sinn x


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeek that's so exciting that you see that on the digital test! It's like the advert! :happydance:


----------



## betty14

Amelia that is so cool, I loved doing my digi.... Didnt last long enough for oh to see it but luckily I took photos :haha:

X x x


----------



## pink23

I loved doing my digi xx


----------



## annanouska

yey!!!!!! i didnt want to get your hopes up too much but when you said you had that weird light headed thing thats just how I was and id never had that before :thumbup: 

im sending you lots of super glue now :flower: 

best advice for you now is put your thermometer away lol- i kept doing mine and it started going down about 16-18 dpo ish and i went crazy! yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

hope everyone else is well. my temperature is finally 36.5 rather than 38.5 but still feel horrible! going to do lots of resting again today but try and do a few light chores see if i can work this virus out a little as resting isnt fighting it off at all :growlmad:. Hope to be back at work tomorrow so i can face the music for being off sick :dohh: xxxx


----------



## Abbi808

Whoop! Congrats *Amelia* - pregnancy is so amazing. Enjoy every minute! 

*Hay* - yes! The hair dryer is great! I couldn't live without white noise for Jake - just hope it keeps on working! 

Hope everyone had a good valentines. My bf cooked me dinner which was lovely! Ribeye steak! Yum! Jakey had his injections today. He was so brave, spending the day having cuddles on the sofa! :D

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Aww the digi is fab. I still remember showing it Chris and he held it upright and got pee on his hand :haha::haha:

Sophia had her 2nd jabs Monday. She was fine after the 1st lot but has been a super grump this time :shrug: dunno if it's because of the jabs or she's just grumpy..... She's also got some infection in her eye so were off to the doc at 5..... Feel like the docs is becoming my 2nd home.
On the plus side she has started sleeping through...well hopefully :wacko: 11 hrs Monday 9 hrs last night and average 8 hrs last week. I spent most of Monday night waking every couple of hrs checking she was ok :haha:
I've just ordered the angelcare baby monitor because I finally feel confident to leave her in the room sleeping for a couple of hrs!

Anyone else on the countdown to testing???

Xx


----------



## nexis

I think I'm going to test next week if AF doesn't show up. Still had nothing else since the light spotting the other day. It's my birthday next Wednesday so might do it the day before.


----------



## Samie18

Could have been implantation bleeding???.... Fingers crossed!

Well Sophia has conjunctivitis so now has antibiotics..poor thing =o(


----------



## Jim_bear

Good luck to all!!

I'm leading up to o day....if I o that is!!! Xx


----------



## betty14

Just realised I never welcomed jim bear! So hello :wave: hope your cycle settles fast for you!! 

Samie sorry to hear Sofia has conjunctivitis, the drops are amazing and work very quick! Maybe that's why she has been grumpy :shrug:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Fingers crossed jim bear least you will know where your at then!

Yeah I'm hoping they work quick and she goes back to her happy self....she hasn't been no where near as bad today as yesterday so maybe it was her jabs....who knows, if only she could tell me!


----------



## betty14

Think the jabs can make em grouchy and if her eyes are sore and irritating that could add to the grumpiness! Hopefully she will be her happy self in no time!! 

My lo has been quiet today, few nudges here and there, more movements now tho so that's good.... Do they just have quiet days? 

X x x


----------



## nexis

Samie18 said:


> Could have been implantation bleeding???.... Fingers crossed!

I suppose it could be a possibility. Like I said I was on about cd83 when I got the spotting so I have no idea when or if I o'd. I had some mild cramps but they've all stopped too. I'll see if AF turns up by next Tuesday and if not I'll test.


----------



## annanouska

I think they do betty- little bean goes through quiet patches too! 

sorry to bother here again but I have tried asking around and cant get any info- this cough and cold is ridiculous now! I have tried gp but no appointments-alls im really bothered about is harming LO from all the coughing? does anyone know if this is a problem or not? im trying everything even the ribena and jelly (set my teeth on edge!!) but to no joy! Im trying not to cough but thats not working either im running out of hands to hold my belly and cover my mouth and steady myself lol! 

I was doing ok until i (derrrrr) googled to which it said you can cough so much it rips placenta off :wacko: we are emant ot be going to this party on saturday and ive my new dress and everything hotel booked etc but really dont think il be going :cry: xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna iasked the same question, honey told me she had bronchitis while pregnant and Abbie I think had a nasty cough for weeks while pregnant, they both have beautiful babies, my lo is ok placenta all in the right place! 

STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE!!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Ripping placenta off......not heard that before.... The placenta is embedded with loads of blood vessels in to your uterus and when you cough it's stomach muscles so completely different areas. So I think you would have to work mighty hard to separate your placenta =o) these babies are made of tough stuff!


----------



## annanouska

Thanks ladies :blush: I have been very good at not going on google but was in despair as I sent hubby to pharmacy who wont give him anything and drs had no appointments and I couldnt get hold of the MW! 

ever since I was little ive been a rubbish ill person-no different now :dohh: I think its because you cant quite believe you can cough so much and not hurt them when your aching all over! 

Little Jake and Ollie are both super wonderful babies so fingers crossed. 

Samie I hope Sophia (i just typed olivia?! must have been a mix between ollie and sophia!) is feeling better. 

Betty if you have the babybump app on your phone it has a function for writing name lists I wasted some time doing that today in bed! xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna, I kept thinking I was shaking her about :haha: I still wonder what it feels like to her when I turn in bed.... I imagine her sloshing from one side to the other ( which I know isn't right) :haha:

I don't have the baby bump app but don't think I need a list for names we are pretty much set on one :thumbup: 

X x. Xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Anna* - Betty is right, google can be your worst enemy! Please don't worry about the cough, I had a nasty car crash when I was pregnant and my placenta stayed intact! ;)

*Betty* - Yes quiet days are normal. I would just use my Doppler on those days if I was worried, did you say you bought one? 

*Samie* - poor Sophia. Hope she feels better soon! The angelcare is great, I have it for when Jake moves back to his own bed. I am using the snuza halo whilst he is in bed with me which is also great. I will have to resit the urge to use them simultaneously once he is no longer in my bed cos that is a bit too crazy! Haha! 

Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna the bronchitis was with my first and he is 11 now so trust me you and bean are safe  Definitely go to the party sounds lush, you wont get chance to be spontaneous for a while after baby anna is born so make the most and enjoy :flower: :flower: 
Ollies christening is on Sunday, have been stressed making sure everything is organised. Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## annanouska

glad you are set on a name betty! we have a few we like (ok i like) but DH only set on two! Think I am getting a bit better:thumbup: not much but enough to give me hope! 

Feel I should eat some healthy but yucky food like celery :growlmad: since i cant taste anything!!! 

im just cooking some fish fingers for fish finger sandwhich :happydance: 

Hope baby betty is more active today? Little Bean has been quiet again today had a few patters this morning but nothing yet. sometimes it does that though and will ahve a crazy morning then quiet day maybe a patter of an evening or just lays in until about 5pm then stays awake until later on :happydance: 

3 weeks till scan.......:thumbup: xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey all,

I've been having lots of symptoms these past few days, really really sore bbs and cramping. Last night i was woken up by a excruciating stabbing pain in my right hand side. Is this normal or something to worry about?


----------



## betty14

Amelia, I would say if the pain has gone and you dont have any bleeding then not to worry, pregnancy is a wonderful but terrifying and uncomfortable at times Oreo Essex to go through, the sore bbs are a very good symptom (although very painful)

Has it sunk in yet? X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

The pain is still there but no bleeding. It's almost the same pain that I had last year that I had a scan on to see if it was a cyst and there was nothing there!! 

No it hasn't sunk in yet!! Been so emotional about it all though. DB has taken today off with me which I'm so glad about.


----------



## Samie18

That snuza halo looks fab, not seen it before!

Hope the christening goes well Sunday...I still haven't arranged one!

Amelia if your worried and the pain is bad then you could always ring into the early pregnancy unit to get checked especially if the pain is one sided and you have shoulder tip pain...just to rule out ectopic.

Sophia is loads better now,back to her happy smiley self =o)

X


----------



## betty14

Amelia I would second what Samie said, can't hurt to get looked at! If for no other reason than to out your mind at ease! 

Honey bet your getting excited about Sunday! What time is it all? 

Samie glad Sofia is better now they are a worry eh! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Defiantly....pregnancy is just the start of worrying!
X


----------



## rachaelmoore8

wow i havent been on for a few days and i missed saying:

Congratulations Amelia :happydance:

Hope everything goes well on sunday honey with ollies christening.

Hope sophia gets over her eye infection soon :flower:

Lily had her last jabs yesterday :cry:she screamed i felt so sorry for her but its all in her best interests and they are over with now till shes 12 months :flower:

How are the pregnant ladies getting on? 

Rachael


----------



## annanouska

amelia-i had a horrible pain but mine was on the left side it was like being stabbed really hard or something eeeep was nasty- started at 4 wks 2 days until about 6 weeks on and off i think. I told work right away as i was in so much pain i kept getting upset! 

by 6 1/2 weeks I also had brown spotting and couldnt even lay on my left was convinced it was ectopic or something. epau did a scan all was fine :thumbup: 

I had a lot of weird pain like OV pain and cyst type pain. As everyone knows on here (im really sorry ladies) i have been the ultimate pain in the butt with worrying so I really understand. 

best advice is to trust what people tell you but if you are sat at home worrying there is no hard in asking the dr etc :flower: 

think Little Bean is getting a high rise appartment........getting weird pains in belly button and just to left and right of it- not sure if the uterus would come level with my belly button due to the obesity issues etc :shrug: 

btw-I watched OBEM- im no longer a virgin!!!!!! I just cant get over how calm the women were- I think I will put a note on my birth plan-prone to erratic behaviour, give every drug under sun and I apologise for all the crying and screaming in advance :haha: 

im starting to feel a bit better today but cough is really driving me mad- thought it had gone yday but no its back!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Samie18

You do make me laugh Anna! 
I'd love to look after you In labour. I like getting bossy and stern with women who are starting to lose it and I can just imagine you worrying about everything and needing someone to pull you in and make you proud of what you achieved at the end :flower:

But yeah......epidural all the way lol......although I bet you will turn up 9cms dilated and have the baby easily because you will have spent 8 hrs googling first 'am I in labour' 'what's this pain' 'is this a contraction' :haha::haha::haha:

Sophia's eye cleared after about 2 doses of the drops.....dunno if it was maybe just irritated from when I dunked her accidentally in the bath the other night. Chris said look at the wall from all her splashing....so I did and she slipped right under!! He should know not to tell me to look elsewhere, if I look at something whilst driving I'm on the other side of the road before I know it :haha:

xx


----------



## hay246

hi all

Yeah *Betty* they def have quiet days so don't worry 
*Samie* glad Sophia is better now, *Anna* u make me laugh like Samie said u prob will google it and turn up when baby ready to come Out! Haha!

Also *Anna* I had really bad cough from October up until givin birth and allister is fine lol! They are wel protected in there!
*
Honey, kix, abbi, Rachael* :hi:  hope all is well!

*Jim bear* I don't think I said welcome!

*Amelia* ye I'd get checked and put mind at rest if u r worried.

Nexis finger crossed!

Sorry if missed anyone!

Xx


----------



## pink23

Hi all,My hospital app went well, bp was 133/89 and had 1+ protein but he said that was normal for me. I have another scan in 4 weeks but baby is growing well and not bigger than average so must be doing well yet xx
Should be able to get to 38 weeks but no longer I think so have booked oh's paternity leave for then.
Im booked for another scan for 4 weeks and all my other appointments.
work this weekend 1-9 but then I have 13 days off yey.
Hope everyones wellxx


----------



## betty14

That's fab pink glad it's all Ok! You doing anything on your time off? 

Hay goad the quiet days are normal, her movements are all so different at the mo I'm sure some are rolls! :haha:

Samie bless Sofia, sure she forgives her mummy for dunking her :haha:

X x x


----------



## pink23

Think my parents might be taking me up to the toys r us next saturday as i like the britax b smart but want to see how bulky it is first before ordering it. Other than that just catch up with things. oh and the saurday after Im hoping to take caleb to cinema as its only £1 for a showing so won't loose anything if he doesn't like it xx


----------



## betty14

Aww sounds lovely! I like the look of the britax too, they are nice and sturdy :thumbup: 

We take my nephew to the sat £1 showings it's fab does get busy tho! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Betty Little bean does weird movements too- sometimes it feels like its got flippers and swimming with flippers lol. 

honey hope the christening is wonderful im sure it will be :flower: 

hay- thanks for info on the cough! its slowly getting better but night times are the worst. im so sore all over now from the coughing just wnat it to go away!! 

samie-made me laugh about you being my MW- I would need somebody like you but no tooooo mean il start crying lol! is it really cruel that I chuckled at you dunking sophia? just giggled as its something I would do! 

hope everyone else is doing well. ive decided to go to the party :wacko: still feel rubbish but cant pass up a night away!! even if i just go for a few hours sure itl b ok- i dont really know anyone as all DH work people but il see how I do! 

can I ask for some advice from those whose bundles are already here? 

1. that monitor abbi has that samie posted on looks fab! ive put that on the list!! 

2. anyone using a nappy disposal system? if so which one are they good? if not are you ust trudging outside after each change? ive seem on amazon the angelcare nappy disposal system which had really great reviews and good price too. 

3. forgive me
for being thick but i just sort of thought baby could sleep in cot during day if i was say doing laundry or something (obviously with amonitor and i would check on them) but from what I understand you should bring them downstairs with you so thats ok but what do i do with them LOL :dohh: should i get a moses basket for downstairs or a travel cot or what? i dont know what they sleep in when they are down with you! do they sleep in those bouncers or are they just for short times? i am just trying to find out what i need to put on my spreadsheet! 

4.long car journeys-my friend told me baby can only be in car seat for max 2 hours as it mangles the spine so how do you go on a long journey (visiting fmaily etc) do you stop every two hours and lift them out for a few mins or what? 

sorry these sound really silly things and i probalby should know them!!! cant ask MIL as she is still for baby sleeping in a drawer downstairs like they did in her day! xxxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna will try to answer a few while I wait for my visitors 
That monitor Abbi has does look nifty but with the way you worry I would not recommend it as you will forever be expecting it to go off. You wont sleep as deeply when you have had bezn anyway so you will prob hear changes in breathing. 
My friend always put her baby down for a nap upstairs with a normal sound monitor while she did chores, I used a moses basket and now Im using the carrycot part of the buggy coz it hasnt had any use :haha::haha:
Dont use a nappy disposal, with 4 kids stuff everywhere no room for unnecess:hugs:ary things but if you like the look of them go for it as they arent expensive now, saw them on offer in tesco and asda.
Long car journeys, all my kids have gone to germany and back at least once a year in their car seats so have been in them for 8hrs sleeping then out for a feed and back in. All their spines are perfect.
Never feel silly bout asking questions, we can all offer advice but at the end of the day whatever you decide is best for your baby will be right as you know best :hugs:


----------



## Samie18

Anna....i laughed the day later when i got over the shock lol. 
And i wouldnt be mean dont like crying...you will prob turn in to a completly different person and find strength you didnt realise you had!

I looked at the nappy disposal system but the refills were dearer than the main body! We just put them in a nappy sack as the poo doesnt smell. When she is eating solids and they stink i'll put them in a nappy bag and into the mini bin we have outside the patio which is for the cat poo then it all gets emptied into the main bin every few days.

If you can get baby into the habit of sleeping in the cot straight away that would be fine. Sophia slept in her bouncer for about 5 weeks during the day or on me, she slept in her moses basket about 2 times!! After 5 weeks she only slept on me no matter how hard we tried. We bought a crib because we thought she just didn't like her basket as she couldn't see but nope that didnt work! At about 8 weeks she started to go down in the bed with us so we co slept for about 4 weeks, although i kept trying her in her crib but she wouldn't stay asleep. Then at about 12 weeks she started sleeping in her crib for about 5 hrs then she would wake for her feed then go back to sleep in our bed. Then finally the last week or two she goes in her crib about 9:30pm and stays there until anywhere between 6-9 wahoooooo. 
So long reply but my point is don't try too hard to plan because these babies have their own mind and routine!

Dunno about the car seat for journeys....wasn't even something i thought about!
Anyway we have driven to Manchester 3 times since she was born roughly a 4 1/2hr journey and she wakes once during the journey for a feed so we stop to feed her otherwise she pretty much sleeps the whole time. We first took her at 6 weeks old and she travels fine!

And can't really comment on the monitor as we only received it today so will try it tonight.
I looked into the BT Pacifier because that looks good but decided on the Angelcare because i'm so scared of cot death.... but i do think i'll go crazy with it but at the same time i wouldn't forgive myself if something happened and it could have been prevented.....but then you gotta think why would anything happen, we don't smoke or drink, she wasn't prem, she sleeps with feet at the bottom with covers under her arms and the room temp is fine buttttt i'm terrible for if only and SIDS peaks about 4 months and she's coming up to that so thats my reasoning. When shes bigger i'll prob get the BT pacifier.

x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks Betty and Samie but the pain seems to have subsided a lot. Yes Anna it feels exactly as you described it!! 

My bbs are still getting bigger and very sore and I seem to have grown hips overnight!! I'm a size 16 normally but round rather than curvy lol.


----------



## AmeliaLily

And also I phoned my doctors surgery and they said I don't need to make an appointment with them I just need to call in and get a list of midwives so i did that and got an appt for when I'm 8 weeks cos that is what they said to do. Seems a bit far away to me!!


----------



## Samie18

glad the pain eased! 8 weeks with the midwife is normal, they don't like booking you in earlier as some people have barely missed a period before there in and its pointless as miscarriage rate Is higher earlier.

x


----------



## Abbi808

*Samie* - I know what you mean about SIDS, it is so terrifying! The snuza is great, I won't sleep myself unless he has it on, I even use it when he is in his car seat so it was a great buy! The angelcare is fab too though, I will use that once he is in his own room definately. The only thing that is annoying is that if you take lo out of the cot you have to turn it off to stop the alarm going off and them remember to turn it back on again! It is so sensitive though - a great piece of kit! Let me know what you think of it! 

*Anna* - I have two monitors. One is called the snuza halo and it clips onto the nappy to detect breathing. They have recently brought out a slightly cheaper one called the snuza go which is just missing the vibration feature to rouse the baby if breathing slows. It's great as it can be used anywhere, if baby is in the car seat, his/her own bed, your bed - anywhere! I also have the angel care which is a sensor under the baby's matress. It can only be used in lo's bed but it works brilliantly! Like Honey said though - you don't want to cause more worry for yourself. Personally, I find it eliviates a lot of my worries but everyone is different and you don't want to be checking it every five minutes as that will just stress you out more! As for the sleeping, I have Jake sleep in his bouncer, his baby swing or Moses basket when I am busy doing things. You don't need all those things but I have just accumulated them! They are all fine for daytime naps although you may want to teach lo to be in the cot early on. I personally am not happy for him to be that far from me just yet but I am a bit crazy with the over - protectiveness! Haha! Don't bother with the disposal system! Definately no need! 

Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Aw Abbi, Jake is so cute in your profile pic!! 

Thanks for the info Samie. Also do people generally have partners with them at the first midwife visit or not?


----------



## Samie18

Yeah most do....that's if they have one or even know who the dad is lol


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks *Amelia* - I need to change it for more recent one as he is only a few weeks old there! Glad you are feeling better, I saw my MW at 8 weeks too, that is the norm! 

Is is *honey* (Ollie) who is having the christening today? Want to send lots of luck! Looking forward to the pictures!

Xx


----------



## betty14

Amelia glad the pain eased off! 8 wks on is norm for mw I didn't have my booking app till 10+! 

I have only seen my mw 3 times so far! Next is 24 wks, I took my mum along with me to them all as my oh works away! 

Abbie it is ollies christening today!! 

Honey hope you have a fab day, can't wait to see pics :hugs:

X x. X


----------



## pink23

Yey 1 day left and I have 13 off x x 
Work flew yesterday so that was good. Been tring think what I can get for the children's room. I definately need 2 quilts and some sticky plastic to cover wardrobe. I need to sort PayPal out so I can use eBay to make things cheaper. Asda have a cheap set of chest of drawers so will get 2 and decorate them I think . Think I need about £100 and it should cover everything . Can't wait to get started roll on payday x x 
Hope everyones having a good weekend x x


----------



## nexis

Did a test this morning, :bfn: cd92 today.


----------



## betty14

Pink I bet your time off will be so lovely! Love the ideas you have for painting the drawers etc! 

Nexis sorry you got bfn.... Have you been to the docs yet I can't remember? 

X x x


----------



## nexis

betty14 said:


> Pink I bet your time off will be so lovely! Love the ideas you have for painting the drawers etc!
> 
> Nexis sorry you got bfn.... Have you been to the docs yet I can't remember?
> 
> X x x

Went a few weeks ago and she said to wait and see if AF arrives as I was never regular before and then having been on cerazette for 5 years. If I still don't get AF by end of the month then I'll go see her again x


----------



## betty14

I definitely would, it's awful to say but if you bug her she will most likely start running tests etc! X x x


----------



## annanouska

go bug the dr nexis most certainly! if you had issues before the pill its likely the pill has just been masking htem so should check you over. 

glad amelia is feeling better-they may come back at times just keep an eye out! ive had so many weird and wonderful 'issues' and have had a panic over them all and still do! im really trying now to relax a little. 

can you believe im still ill!!!!! im lots better though so can go back to work tomorrow just got to remember to hold my stomach and cross my legs when i cough lol :blush: 

party was quite good and the night away was brill apart form being normally spoilt in a large kingsize bed the double felt small! hubby rolled o to his back in the night so i didnt have much room and woke up thinking my stomach hurts a bit-bump had fallen off the bed ! lol :haha: atleast i didnt fall out too! 

Little bean had a real good boogie at the party danced about all night! having a quiet day today to catch up i think hehehe. 

hope the christening is ok and the bumps (Pink, Betty AND Amelia! :happydance:) and the babies are all well xxxxx


----------



## Samie18

I'd pester the doc too nexis.....af seems to take ages after Cerazette for those who had irregularities before.

Hope the christening was fab!

Glad you enjoyed the party Anna and glad your feeling a bit better 

X


----------



## nexis

Samie18 said:


> I'd pester the doc too nexis.....af seems to take ages after Cerazette for those who had irregularities before.
> 
> Hope the christening was fab!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the party Anna and glad your feeling a bit better
> 
> X

Thanks girls :) I wish I'd known before going on cerazette that having already had problems that it might add to it.


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hear you had a neg Nexis, I'd definitely go and bug the doctors!! It won't hurt and might make them hurry up! 
Anna thanks!! It still feels weird to be part of the pregnant ladies! Still hasn't sunk in. I went to mothercare today to buy a sleep bra and it felt very weird!! 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

Oh and can anyone tell me how to do a ticker for bottom of posts?


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hahaha it's ok I just worked out how to do it!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone, 
Nexis sorry bout your BFN get to the docs.
Thanks girls for your well wishes for the christening, it was a wonderful occasion. We had a photographer so will be a few days before we get those pics, I decided friday to get a professional in and my own camera was playing up so good job I did. Only took a few pics myself so have these for you. He hardly ever has a dummy but has to give him one post teething gel as he was a bit upset with the toothy pegs :( Here are 3 pics I took xx
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 7









014.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4









021.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmeliaLily

Aw what a cutie he is honeybear. Glad you enjoyed the day


----------



## Samie18

Awww he looks so grown up!


----------



## pink23

Hi hope everyone is well xx
Glad the christening went well hay looking forward to pics xx
I have been on a cleaning frenzy today but its so nice to see cupboard junk free.xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

pink23 said:


> Hi hope everyone is well xx
> Glad the christening went well hay looking forward to pics xx
> I have been on a cleaning frenzy today but its so nice to see cupboard junk free.xx

Was our christening :haha:
Have posted an album on fb for those not on there will post a few on here x


----------



## Honeybear1976

:)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF7433.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 1









DSCF7461.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2









DSCF7470.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1









DSCF7482.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2









DSCF7498.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Honeybear1976

:) Nearly done boring you :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF7501.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 1









DSCF7505.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2









DSCF7549.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1









DSCF7562.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 1









DSCF7617.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Honeybear1976

All done!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF7657.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2









DSCF7652.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2









DSCF7670.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2









DSCF7737.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1









DSCF7735.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## betty14

Aww honey I love his boots! And the little suit looked so smart!! 

Pink bet your looking forward to your downtime!! Nothing more satisfying than cleaning something and looking at it in all it's sparkling glory! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks Betty I ordered the boots and online and was over the moon with them, the suit I found in the indoor market on a little stall, he was adorable bless him xx


----------



## pink23

Sorry honey I meant to put you and then realised an hour later and then forgot to come on to change it .
Xx


----------



## betty14

They are such a lovely keepsake! And his cake was amazing too! 

Looks like it was a good day from the photos! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Honey* - WOW! Those little booties are amazing, I think we will probably get Jake christened in the late summer so will definitely look into getting some of those. The little cupcakes are great too! He is gorgeous, glad you had a fab day!

*Nexis *- sorry about the bfn - get to the doctors again, get the ball rolling!

*Samie* - How did you find the monitor?

Ladies with lo's (*Honey/Samie* etc) Do you remember when you got your first giggle? Jake seems so close to it, he is doing little squeals of excitement but just doesn't quite get to the laughing stage. I am so excited to hear it for the first time - he is the cutest ever when he is happy!

xx


----------



## annanouska

awww the pics are great-he looks like his siblings. 

Hope everyone is well. LO is being quiet today think i felt one or two movements but nothing more yet, im not stressing tho will just keep an eye on it over next day or two :thumbup: 

decided not to ever ask my mums advice again!! had a horrid pressure yesterday low down like somebody sat on me- its eased off today but she went on rhis rant about it being a labour sign and preterm labour etc.......how to frighten me! 

nearly over this flu bug now :happydance: ust a slight cough and tiredness to go and il be a spring chicken wooooo!!!! xxx


----------



## Samie18

The monitor was good, worked well with signal as we have a 3 storey house and the night light is a good dimness if there is such a word lol The sound was also really clear we heard everything easily, so i'm impressed.

Sophia made chuckle like sounds for ages but probably did her laugh out load at about 12 weeks. It's just the cutest thing ever and makes me laugh so much :laugh2:

I put the vid on Facebook of her laughing.... Can't put it on here but shes sooooo sweet!

x


----------



## hay246

lovely pics honey! :)

abbi - its so lovely when they are smiling and laughing isn't it, allister does laugh at me, but without the noise if that makes sense, although he does sometimes sound like it is a little gigglem but think its just a happy noise. what makes me laugh is when he is laughing in his sleep it really tickles me :haha: attached few pics :D

allister has started sleeping through for past 3/4 nights, still find i cant have full night sleep though as keep checking him and checking time, lol.. or having to put his dummy back in. 

hope everyone is well.
x


----------



## Honeybear1976

He's lovely Hay  That is a MAM dummy isn't it?


----------



## AmeliaLily

He's beautiful hay!! So cute x

I'm shattered today! Had to sleep when I got in from work.
Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## annanouska

awwwwwwww how cute is he! he is a real sweetie :flower: all the babies are gorgeous! 

I got told off by little bean last night- had super ridiculously spicy chilli (didnt realise it was so hot!) turned LO into a tazmanian devil dont think it likes spicy food lol


----------



## Samie18

Well girls i finally had my laser eye surgery today!! The procedure didn't hurt but it did hurt for the first few hours after. But now its just like i have something in my eye but i can see as clear as though i'm wearing my glasses.... if not better. There is a slight halo around lights but i'm hoping thats just as my eyes are still sore and this will improve.

I love the pics of little Allister... i'm so jealous of the dimples!

Least bean is nice and active for you Anna..... Chilli is the way forward on quiet days lol.

The Christening pics are lovely Honey, i had a browse through them on FB and the booties are gorgeous think i'll get some of them for when i finally arrange the Christening.

Hope everyone else is well

xx


----------



## hay246

Samie glad it went well 
Thanks for comments, currently sat with hair dryer again lol cuz it stops him crying when he's really crying! 
Yea honey it's a mam one . 
Betty hows u? U heard from lolly lately?

X


----------



## hay246

Samie glad it went well 
Thanks for comments, currently sat with hair dryer again lol cuz it stops him crying when he's really crying! 
Yea honey it's a mam one . 
Betty hows u? U heard from lolly lately?

X


----------



## pink23

Glad things went well Samie . Reassures me a but now. X
Just watching Obem then bed as I have busy day at wacky with caleb and friend tommorow, I'm definately not getting round quick like I used to lol x c


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies,
Just an update. Am having a period again!! Am going to give it til April then it'll be 6months since stopping cerazette. Hopefully my doc will be sympathetic and be able to suggest something. 

Sinn x


----------



## betty14

Samie that's fab! Hope it all settles quickly! 

Hay I am good thanks, lo is getting stronger and lots of friends and family are getting to feel it! I love watching my tummy jump! 

Sinn sorry to hear that, def see the docs at 6 mths if it hasn't settled! It's so frustrating because you can't control it! I remember feeling really helpless with It alll! 

Anna you comment about the Tasmanian devil made me lol! My lo goes nuts after I eat too! 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

Betty, how were your AFs after stopping the pill? I seem to have more on days than off since I came off it. My DH is brilliant and just takes over all of the housey jobs cos I just can't be bothered. I feel so frustrated with my body! I think this is worse than waiting for the first AF - I get that disappointed feeling every time I see the witch has arrived and she comes to visit me frequently!!

Lovely to hear all the bump and baby stories though...keeps me going (even when it's hard those pics always make me smile!)

Sinn x


----------



## betty14

Sinn mine were awful because of the pcos mainly, I had first one after 7 ish weeks then they were truly irregular my longest cycle was 80 odd days!!! It was especially hard as I was having tests done that needed specific cycle days :dohh:

Please don'ts heart tho there is light at the end of the tunnel! Keep buggin your gp till they do something! Sounds like you have a wonderful oh! Makes all the difference I think :hugs:

Samie can I use canesten cream if I need to? 

X x x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey sorry to gate crash!

I ended pill about 2 week ago.
Had like 2 day bleed, 1 random.half day bleed.

Been badly cramping.since monday..will this ease up? stopping me from exercising :( thanks


----------



## betty14

Hey mummy to Amber, 

The cramping will ease up! Feminax are amazing and a hot water bottle! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah you can use the cream and can get the pessary if needed (get that from the Doc though so your not paying). Just don't take the oral tablets.

The cramping will ease up Mummy to Amber just takes a while.

Had my first follow up today for my eyes. They are now 1 better than 20/20 vision! I've still got some glare but is a bit better than yesterday already so hopefully it will only get better!

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

betty14 said:


> Hey mummy to Amber,
> 
> The cramping will ease up! Feminax are amazing and a hot water bottle!
> 
> X x x

Thank you.

Ive got hot water bottle strapped to me lol x


----------



## betty14

Thanks samie good to know! Thought I might of got a little bit of thrush the other day but seems to have settled again now! 

Mummy when my cramps were super bad I used to go in a warm bath which helped lots! 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies

long time no speak, hope you are all well. 

I finally got my :bfp: on saturday! went to doctors today am 4 weeks. We havent told anyone keeping it to ourselves for the moment, very excited but very scared that something may go wrong.

xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Congrats Moomoo :happydance:


----------



## AmeliaLily

Congrats moomoo another one to join me!! I'm 5 weeks )


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Honeybear, I will try to catch up on all the posts but may take some time :)


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Amelialily will be nice to have someone to share journey with :), we are trying not to tell anyone until 12 week scan so its lovely to be able to share this with you all xx


----------



## betty14

Congrats moomoo!! You must be over the moon! 12 weeks seems to take a lifetime but it's no time at all and you will be seeing bean! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Aww congrats! We seem to do this in rounds of 3 if my memory is right....
Honey, Rachel, me
Hay, Abbi and kix
Pink, Betty and Anna
Now Amelia, Moomoo and ????.......

Exciting!
X


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks ladies xx

Betty we are soo over the moon we were starting to think it would never happen, congratulations on your pregnancy too so pleased for u xx

Samie they do say everything comes in threes! :)

Xx


----------



## pink23

Congatsx moomoo x x


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Pink xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks moomoo! We were thinking the same thing when we got our bfp! 

Samie your so right!! Wonder if there is a pattern to the sex of our babies? 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

wohooo moo moo great news!! glad samie has good vision again must feel really odd! 

can i ask a really weird question?! LO seems to be moving ok-random patters but i can work out little ones like active morning quiet day or mid afternoon stir then quiet night or just bonkers from late evening. My movements still feel really quite low down which i have heard is normal at this time? whats really bothering me is a weird feeling i had yesterday evening and again this afternoon. 

can i feel LO move near my rectum (eeeeeep sorry i had to say that!). it feels exactly the same as movement / kick and was inside as if at the top of rectum I think. completely different feeling than needing the loo/piles/gas. it didn't hurt just got me worried if these are all too low or is it bad to feel it there? it wasn't for long just random rumbly roll movement thing for a bit then it went back to low front! 

i really didn't quite know who to ask if they have been kicked in the butt literally!!!!!!!


----------



## Samie18

Haha Anna I had movements in my bum right up until Sophia was born. Was a strange feeling but I got use to it. I also use to get most my movements low down...so much so I thought she was breech. I use to feel her clawing in my left hip so when I had a scan at 36 weeks for growth I asked what was where I felt the clawing and she had her hand there at the side of her head! Her hand had always been at the side of her head from the 20 week scan onwards hence the feelings low down.

Just wait till baby is bigger and the movements in your bum are stronger....it hurts to sit lol


----------



## AmeliaLily

Samie18 said:


> Aww congrats! We seem to do this in rounds of 3 if my memory is right....
> Honey, Rachel, me
> Hay, Abbi and kix
> Pink, Betty and Anna
> Now Amelia, Moomoo and ????.......
> 
> Exciting!
> X

Ah yes!! Now we need someone else to get a BFP!!


----------



## annanouska

phew!!! i was having a mini panic (im lots more calm than i used to be) as i know you should look out for pressure or feelings of anal/pelvic pressure. t isnt like that just like a pop in the bum LOL! not sure if it likes being low as im big must be super cozy down there :haha:. 

just after i posted it did the rounds-a pop in the bum, one just above pubic bone then one on the bladder...i take the bum over the bladder anytime (never thought id ever say such a weird sentance!!!) 

you ladies deserve medals for being so helpful! xxx:flower:


----------



## pink23

I haven't had the bum kicks lol but i do get them low down and it feels really odd x x


----------



## betty14

Anna low movements are perfectly normal, my lo bounces on my bladder lots :haha: but also moves as high as my belly button! I swear she does somersaults in there as the movements change position all the time! She doesn't like me laying on my tummy now and prods me till I move! :haha:

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Aw that's cute Betty. I bet it must feel amazing!


----------



## betty14

It truly is amazing! I love it! Very comforting to know she is there and growing! :cloud9:

X x x


----------



## Sinn

I wonder who will get the next BFP to make another three? That's sooo strange! Love it!

Sinn x


----------



## moomoo32

Morning ladies 

Sorry to start asking questions already! But my family have organised bowling for tomorrow am I ok to bowl if I use a light ball? 

Betty I can't wait to get to that stage :) 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Yes moomoo I would say so, I think as long as your comfortable with the weight it's fine.... I just didn't lift things that would make me strain! 

The stage I'm at felt like a lifetime away but has come round so quick! Treasure every moment! 

I have been keeping a journal so I can look back on it! 

Also from 15 weeks I've been taking bump photos which I'm scrapbooking :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Quick question for pregnant ladies - do you think I'd be ok to go to a concert at 18 weeks or is that pushing it? Thanks


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Betty 

I was thinking about a bump scrapbook too and already thinking about how we can tell our familes :) 

My oh has been fantastic, he finds it amusing how often I have to pee :) and I am already feeling exhausted everyday at work at least once a day last week someone has remarked how tired I look! 

It is an exciting journey ahead for us all and I can't wait xx


----------



## moomoo32

@ Amelialily its hard isnt it, I have several things already booked for this year including a wedding and 2 hen do. 

I'm trying not to get paranoid but its easier said than done!

what concert are you thinking of? 

xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Keane concert and it's standing at the 02 academy


----------



## betty14

I def think it's lovely to keep records to look back on! 

Amelia what worrys you about going to a concert? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

You should be fine for the concert but as its standing I don't know how likely you are to get pushed around and bumped into???......

There a few of you trying so sure the 3rd won't be far off!
X


----------



## AmeliaLily

Betty it's the pushing and shoving around that worries me like Samie said! 
If it was seated I wouldn't worry.


----------



## betty14

Hmmm yeah that would worry me too! I guess it's up to you but if it was me I would prob give it a miss you can go to a concert again another time...

X x x


----------



## hay246

moomoo congrats :)

amelia i missed rihanna in november as i was 30+ weeks and was standing, was gutted but id have gone if i was 18 weeks i think. but its down to personal choice :)

xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks everyone. I booked the tickets in the end cos I told my friend I might not be able to go and she kept asking why! Nearer the time if I decide not to go i'll sell them on eBay! Both of our OHs are going so she won't be on her own if I don't go.


----------



## annanouska

i remember you missing rihanna! 

hope everyone is ok- im enjoying hearing the new pregnancy's unfold :thumbup: 

thank goodness its friday! had a long week :dohh: hubby is still out working as hes on call so im having a bridget jones evening at the minute- that basically constitues of living like a slob! ive had one of those pasta soupy things you make in a mug for tea (wont last long il end up cooking eventually as il wilt away LOL) and just plodding about. will do some laundry i guess soon :growlmad: 

Ive been emailed a coupon from mothercare to use online if you spend £50 or more its 5VTE if any of you need anything! trying to decide if i should use it for pram or if its still 'too early' lol! its running until 18/3. 

has anyone got any plans this weekend? nothing here but enjoying it as im working the enxt 2! x


----------



## pink23

i plan on doing nothing this weekend as I'm off yet xx
The pregnancy is creeping up on me now and walking lots is tiring me out and Im getting aches. I am hoping after a bit of shopping I will have a nice nap tomorrow when caleb sleeps lol xx


----------



## annanouska

im getting on and off pelvis pain got physio next week. hope you get a good rest too. 

feel guilty as i had chinese takeaway! didnt fancy cooking and hubby doesnt eat chinese so thought id have a treat then i felt really bad about all the additives and junk thats probably in it :cry: 

i normally eat healthy and have had some cereal and naturual yoghurt and fruit and bagel today so have had some nutrients. Back to healthy tomorrow xxx


----------



## betty14

No plans here either oh is working so won't be home till late tomorrow :cry:

Might go out for lunch Sunday tho :) 

Pink I'm finding the same thing if I do too much! Weird how quickly it changes eh!

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Morning ladies

Its official me and oh have nooooo willpower at all! :blush:

We caved yesterday and told our parents and siblings, it was a very happy moment :happydance: especially lovely for my oh parents as his nan passed away unexpectedly on Christmas Eve.

Another reason was we are going out with my family today and usually i am very hands on with my neices piggy back races etc! so didnt want anyone to think I was being off with them. To be honest it feels like a weight has been lifted off of our shoulders so glad we told them. 

Tomorrow going to oh parents for dinner so nice family weekend. 

My oh works shifts which includes 2 weekends on and 2 weekends off so feel your pain Betty and Annouska.

Pink I hope you get a nap and hope you all have lovely weekends

Sorry for such a long post

xx


----------



## betty14

Aww moomoo, I loved telling parents was so lovely to see their faces! You made the right choice especially as you won't be doing piggy back races for a while :) 

My oh is away all week mon-fri so especially hard when he does the sat as well! :cry:

X. X x


----------



## Samie18

Were doing nothing here because me and Sophia are full of colds =o( 
Last night was the worst night sleep since we had her. She went up at 8 fell asleep for 40 mins then fought with me until 00:45 until she finally went off. She stirred all night coughing and snuffling I just felt so bad =o( next time someone shares their cold about I'll slap them lol
X


----------



## annanouska

hope you both get well soon samie xxx its horrible when they are so small watching them ill :cry: 

hopefully you can both cuddle up together and feel better :flower: 

hows everyone doing? we seem to be ok here Little Bean is having a quiet day- hardly suprising after the amount of protesting it did after my chinese yesterday!!!


----------



## Abbi808

Congrats* Moomoo*! Great news! Very pleased for you. *Samie *- you are right, it does come in three's here! 

*Hay* - I know, those little noises are amazing! I love it when Jake gets excited and squeals/kicks his legs! The pics are lovely btw!

I bought Jake a new bath - it's amazing! Tippitoes it's called and it makes bath time so much easier. He is lying in it now with no water he likes it that much! ;) I am trying to teach him how to take a bottle of expressed milk so that I can leave him for short periods. He is really good and tries so hard but he has only managed it a few times so I have bought him some special 'nuby' bottles that are aimed at breastfed babies. Hope they work as I need to get my hair done desperately!! Haha!

Jake slept in the co-sleeper for the first time last night as he has been in with us, it went pretty well so hoping it just gets better! I miss him being in my arms but he is so close still so I can't complain!

Hope everyone is well. Sorry Sophia is poorly *Samie*! Hope she feels better soon! Glad you liked the monitor too!

xx 

xx


----------



## Jim_bear

Hi ladies!! 

Well it's official I stopped cerezette in November and have started using opks on my last two cycles. This has proven that since stopping the pill I have a 9 day luteal phase!!!! :(

Has any one else had this? What did you do? I've heard vitimin b6 may help? Any advise would be much appreciated??? 

Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi jim bear! 

How do you know you have a 9 day luteal phase? Have you been using fertility friend or temping or are you just taking the day after pos opk as O day? 

FF told me I had a 9 day luteal phase too but then I got a BFP the month after, so either it doesn't matter or they calculated it wrong!!


----------



## Jim_bear

AmeliaLily said:


> Hi jim bear!
> 
> How do you know you have a 9 day luteal phase? Have you been using fertility friend or temping or are you just taking the day after pos opk as O day?
> 
> FF told me I had a 9 day luteal phase too but then I got a BFP the month after, so either it doesn't matter or they calculated it wrong!!

Thanks for your reply I have only used opk this cycle and last cycle. On both I had really bad ovulation pain on my left side and had a positive opk at about 11am. At 6 that evening I had negative opk so have counted the next day as dpo1. Does that make sense? 

Congrata on the :bfp: how long had you been trying? Such an exciting time!! X


----------



## annanouska

jim bear they do lengthen with time and the conception and b vits can help i believe. if you keep noticing it then see your gp as it is quite simple to treat so i have heard. 

hope everyone is ok :flower: 

can i ask is it too early to be counting kicks now? the count the kick campaign states to monitor form 20 weeks but Little Bean is still having these quiet spells :shrug: i am feeling movement daily but someitmes not a lot and other days much more. 

10 sleeps until next scan :happydance: xxx


----------



## Abbi808

*JimBear* - I have heard that agnus castus drops are great for LP defect. I used them to shorten my cycle (it works for that too) as it was around 45 days after coming off cerazette. The first month I used it my cycle was around 35 days and I got my bfp! Might have just been a conscience but it is worth a try in my opinion! 

*Anna* - I would say it is still too early. I didn't start until the 3rd tri, I think the guidelines are to start at around 26-28 weeks. *Samie* is probably the best one to ask though! So exciting about scan, I miss the pregnancy excitement - I really can't wait to be pregnant again! haha!

xx


----------



## Jim_bear

Thanks annanouska!! I hope it does lengthen. Do you think I could start taking the b6 vits now (dpo1) or wait untill AF (if she comes :))?? 

Congrats on your lil beany !! All these :bfp: are encouraging on this thread!! :) how long did it take for you to conceive? Xx


----------



## Jim_bear

Abbi808 said:


> *JimBear* - I have heard that agnus castus drops are great for LP defect. I used them to shorten my cycle (it works for that too) as it was around 45 days after coming off cerazette. The first month I used it my cycle was around 35 days and I got my bfp! Might have just been a conscience but it is worth a try in my opinion!
> 
> *Anna* - I would say it is still too early. I didn't start until the 3rd tri, I think the guidelines are to start at around 26-28 weeks. *Samie* is probably the best one to ask though! So exciting about scan, I miss the pregnancy excitement - I really can't wait to be pregnant again! haha!
> 
> xx

Thanks abbi808!!! I might wait untill my next AF to see how long it is and then decide what to do?! 

I feel better though now that I know it should be hopefully ok to lengthn it!! 

Thanks you all ladies xxx


----------



## pinkpussycat

Have been reading all these comments with interest. i'm new to this site and new to TTC... stopped cerazette a week ago and thought I'd google to see how long it ahould take to have a period... OMG... bad move! I found forum after forum of awful stories about fertility being affected and how awful this pill is. So nice to read some positive comments on here too for a balanced opinon! So far, ive got the usual symptoms... sickness, bloating, wanting to stuff my face with chocolate but no bleed as of yet. Just wanted to join this forum to chat to others who may be in the same boat! I'm just rubbish at not talking about stuff and it's frustrating! :wacko:


----------



## pink23

Hi jimbear- after coming off pill in may i think i had first af 7 weeks later and got bfp in october x
Pinkpussycat- this is a great thread for support, we've all had the horrid symptoms and kept everyone going . hope you keep popping in xx
I tried ringing my midwife today but no luck and diabetic midwife wasn't answering either. think I'm going to pop into a pharmacy just to get my bp checked as my eyes have been playing up like a pressure feeling and its odd. fingers crossed its ok if not I will be ringing again tomorrow.xx


----------



## Samie18

Welcome pussycat! I prob read all the same google pages as you and convinced my self I'd be ttc for at least 2 years......but it took us 6 weeks lol so don't worry too much!
Fingers crossed for you.

Anna its far too early to worry about counting movements, sounds horrible but baby isn't quite at viability date yet so movements don't count for a great deal. Also advise is kinda changing to not counting as such but being aware of whats normal movements for your baby and any significant change would warrant monitoring. When they are this small they still have plenty of room to move so some days will face your back and kick that way and that's why you won't feel as many.

xx


----------



## Samie18

Hope everything is ok pink!

xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Jim_bear said:


> AmeliaLily said:
> 
> 
> Hi jim bear!
> 
> How do you know you have a 9 day luteal phase? Have you been using fertility friend or temping or are you just taking the day after pos opk as O day?
> 
> FF told me I had a 9 day luteal phase too but then I got a BFP the month after, so either it doesn't matter or they calculated it wrong!!
> 
> Thanks for your reply I have only used opk this cycle and last cycle. On both I had really bad ovulation pain on my left side and had a positive opk at about 11am. At 6 that evening I had negative opk so have counted the next day as dpo1. Does that make sense?
> 
> Congrata on the :bfp: how long had you been trying? Such an exciting time!! XClick to expand...

Came off cerazette last August and took 9 weeks to get my first AF! Felt like it would never come but it did. Started temping and using opk in December and 2 months later had BFP!! 

Hopefully it won't take too long for you x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi pinkpussycat! 

We all know how you feel so this is a good place to chat!!
Try not to read google too much, there's a lot of bad stuff out there but not much good!!


----------



## betty14

Jim bear I'd wait to see if your cycle settles then if not see the gp, if it's a lp problem its easy sorted! 

Anna my lo has quiet days.... We just had 3 in a row but yesterday and today she has been very active again so think she was growing! Eapecialls as she was kicking abouts my belly button :happydance:

Pink hope all is ok, it's bad you couldn't get hold of anyone! 

Welcome pinkpussycat :wave: hope your not waiting too long for af! Also bear in mind that lots of the posts on forums are because ppl are looking for help and so there will always be much more negative stuff to read! Just look in here so many of the girls fell quickly!!! 

Abbie hope the sleeping gets better and better for you! 

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone :wacko: 

Hope everyone is ok! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Jim bear no experience of lphase so cant help sorry but have heard the agnus drops are good. Pussycat welcome :flower: you will always see more negative than positive. Im sure you will be fine.
Anna as theyve said too early to count, bean testing you to see if you can have a more relaxed pregnancy! :haha:
Pink I could never get hold of anyone and I was very high risk! Early onset pe is really rare so hopefully your symptom will pass :flower:
Abbi the bottles Ollie was given in hospital were NUK and now if he has a bottle we use MAM they are fab, Boots sell them, buy one small one and try him. Ollie slept in the cot next to the bed for 5hrs the other night!!
Samie hope Sophia and you get over your cold quickly :hugs:
Betty how you feeling? Xx
Hey Amelia hope you are well?


----------



## betty14

Honey I am good thanks! Got 24 wk mw appointment today, not sure what happens at this one :shrug: 

Hope you are well! 

X x x


----------



## Jim_bear

Thanks for all the replies ladies I'm loving everyone on this thread so nice and supportive :) 

Welcome pinkpussycat hopefully AF will turn up for you soon. I suppose the thing to remember us that every woman is different! :)


----------



## annanouska

glad everyone is doing well! 

Thanks for the advice re kicks- i am trying to get more relaxed lol! i have sort of accepted that I cant prevent the million and 1 bad things which could happen at any time so i will try and relax. 

dont think i posted it here but we went out on sunday and had a great walk around a park and lake. was waiting for hubby as he had gone to the loo when these ladies wearing hoodies with dates on (didnt click yet) were collecting money. then they started shouting if anyone wants to help raise money for the angel babies. theni noticed they all had names next ot the dates :cry: by the time hubby came out the loo i was stood like a complete nutcase bawling my eyes out!!!! think hormones got the better of me :blush: we went to give them some money and they were asking if i was ok and they had upset me! i felt a real plonker having to say i was an emotional crazy pregnant woman and i was feeling really upset for them all. :dohh: 

welcome to all the newbies and good luck ttc. everyone is so different but try and relax for a cycle or two if they are odd and let your body settle then you can get to grips with learning yhour cycle with opks or temping or whatever is good for you :thumbup: 

cant believe baby is above bettys belly button! ater my post of all the low down movements i have had about 2/3 kicks just below belly button so we are getting there :thumbup: 

sorry i got distracted jibbering on! hope samie and sophia are feeling better and good luck with these bottles for expressing hope it works ok for you. 

really hope pink is ok bit worried about her :flower: 

hygienist at dentist this morning then 12-8 shift :growlmad: hate lates! xxxx


----------



## annanouska

(that made no sense when i re read it) sounded like i meant samie expressing milk :haha: honest my brain doesnt function too good thee days xxxx


----------



## pink23

im ok anna just annoying when you can't get hold of midwife xx no funny feelings today so thats good. having a rest day tomorrow and thursday i think as my feet are aching xx


----------



## betty14

Anna mw told me today the top of my fundus is about an inch above my belly button so explains why I've had movements higher up! 

Pink glad your feeling ok today! Def rest up if you have the chance :hugs:

Bp today was 110/60 so that's fab everything else fine too! She is seeing me again at 28 wks and she is doing bloods then too :) 

Have a q for samie if ya dont mind..... She told me to monitor kicks from now on, she said I'm to count 10 per day.... Is that the norm now? Thought it was from a bit later as I assumed they could still move round lots in there so may be kicking towers my back :shrug: also she said to look for a pattern..... Would 3 quiet days 2 busy ones be the pattern or is it more like lots I've movement am none pm daily? 
Sorry to be a pain asking but I don't have my own mw now so she sorta rushed me and I couldn't ask her all these specifics!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey betty ur sounding healthy and looking it on fb!:haha::haha: The other day when we said bout counting movements Samie said bit early yet sure she said bout 28wks? They can be kicking towards your back. Once with my first I went to hospital becoz I got paranoid about counting and was quiet and as soon as they strapped monitor to me baby went crazy! :haha: :haha: By regular I would say there will be times where you may notice them move a lot ie when you get into bed really tired and they are actively letting you know its not their time to sleep :haha::haha: with the other pregnancies anytime or a particular day I would think they had been quiet would usually be if I had been busy n just not really sat down and noticed the movements. Xx


----------



## Samie18

The movement advice is a bit of a taboo. Old school says you should feel 10 movements in a 12 hr period if you counting but RCOG guidelines say you should be aware of your babys own movement pattern but not really make it an issue until after 28 weeks.... But I feel soon as baby is viable I.e 24 weeks if your concerned that baby hasn't moved all day for example then id want the fetal heart checking out. But the initial advise is if your worried about reduced movements then take 2 hrs out go lay down on your left side and monitor them, usually a cold drink and something to eat helps.

But advise is be aware of your baby's own individual pattern.... No movements in the day but loads at night, or quiet every 2 hrs for 90 mins etc etc

Buttttt you will hear prob the whole way through to monitor 10 movements in 12 hrs!

X


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey I think I might finally have that second tri bloom that ppl said about shame it came 2 weeks before third tri :haha: I have only gained 13 lbs so far so pretty sure a good amount of that is baby :winkwink:

Samie your a star thanks so much! I have my Doppler so if I feel she has been very quiet I have a listen in! But if I'm ever worried I'd call delivery! Is it after 24 weeks they will bring you in? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah they should although they will make you try lots at home first or even get the community mw to come out to see you.


----------



## betty14

Tbh Samie I think that lots of ladies will panic because of this and it's not nessecary.... I guess they have to change things along the way and she said it's harder to monitor movements later on say 34 wks on etc.... But still think it makes some worry when they don't really need to! I suppose in some respects it's a good thing but not in another :shrug: like you said it's a taboo I suppose some mw's agree some don't eh! 

Thanks again for being there to answer questions and clear things for me your a star and I'm very grateful :hugs:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

its confusing isnt it betty? 

mine has a few patterns depending-
1. very quiet day and a busy evening and night 
2. waked up early and jumbles about all day 
3. not much at all just the odd kick here and here 

they are not realy patterns i suppose but i tend to find if its up early it will stay awake and move lots in the day and if its quiet all day normally wakes up at tea. 

the way i am going atm is to keep a feel out lol and if i dont notice anything in a whole day/evening then pay more attention. 

Happy viability time too betty :flower: 

im meant to book mine for 25 weeks but ive ust done it now for 24 as they only do every other and my employer terms state you need to submit maternity 15 weeks before due date and il need my form to do it so thought id go at 24. 

glad pink is ok- i know how you mean its hard to contact them i know here they seem really over worked xxx


----------



## moomoo32

Morning ladies hope you are all well.

We've been away for a couple of days had a nice break but didnt have good connection so couldnt come on here. 

I am a bit worried, yesterday I had a headache all day and some beige cloured cm when i wiped and a bit on a panty liner. Later on in the day i wiped and had a tiny red bit then it stopped. This morning I woke up and when I went to the toliet and wiped it was light brown a bit like the start of a period. I did a pregnancy test yesterday which was postive. Has anybody else experinced anything like this? I am scared that this maybe the start of a miscarriage. 

sorry for tmi

xx


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies quick update nothing else since I wiped this morning but feel a bit itchy down below sorry tmi. I feel well in myself no cramps so hopefully all ok 

Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Moomoo any type of bleeding can be normal if not clots, huge amount or accompanied by by pain. Glad what you did have has stopped. With my daughter I had quite a bit of bleeding at 20 wks and turned out to be nothung so try not to worry though easier said than done glad you had nice break, worth getting them in before baby comes.:hugs:


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Honey, i'm naturally an optimistic person so trying not to worry just taking it easy today still in my PJ's not back to work until Monday so making the most of it! :) 

xx


----------



## Samie18

I had brown loss at around 8 weeks. It was a fair amount too and lasted around 3 days. Went for an early scan and all was ok, no obvious cause seen so they put it down to it being around the time af would have been due as some loss can be normal then.


----------



## betty14

Moo moo it's good your thinking positive, like the others have said some bleeding is normal, but if you are feeling ok and not in any pain try to not worry! But having said that if you are worried go to epac that's what they are there for! 

Thanks Anna can't believe I'm 24 wks! Madness!! 

Hope everyone else is well babies and bumps!!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty seems like yesterday we were waiting for a bfp and now you're 24wks :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## betty14

I know honey I can't believe it myself! 10 weeks till growth scan :) 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Morning ladies 

I've had more mucus when I wiped this morning had what looked like little red viens in it although the mucus itself was a browny pinky colour. I've made a doctors appointment for this morning. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## betty14

Hope it goes ok moomoo keep us posted :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Hopefully he will refer you for a scan because there isn't much else he can do this early =o( 
I've got everything crossed for you

Xx


----------



## annanouska

hope your ok moomoo will thank about you. it may be implantation / settling bleed. Don't suppose youve had a bit of nookie have you? that can cause it. the itchy / soreness feeling i often get when i get changes in CM i think its to do with ph levels or irritation. 

day off today for me as working tomorrow :growlmad: going to go and visit my friend and her baby on thurs morning so went to finally get her something! baby is really long so i went for 9-12 months so she can grow into it as and when as rachel said shes so big already! I picked a cute set of stripey leggins with a yellow top that had a lady bird on with 5 matching bibs to go with the outfit. It was only from asda but they do fab childrens things IMO. 

got a bit carried away tho...joined the baby club when there so got a free box of huggies, wipes and a hat! plus they had a VHC long sleeve and leg suit and VHC set of 3 shortie suits, i felt compelled to get them so i did! i went for 6-9 months as people say you alwyas end up with lost of small newborn things. 

Then I went to john lewis and spent my christmas voucher on 8 terry towel burp cloths some cute muslin squares and these really nice post box red cord trousers (3-6 m) they were in the sale to £5! they are from the boy section but i thinkt hey are unisex as they button the same way as mine (lol i was checking!!) and they dont look boyish would like good with a miniie mouse t shirt or something but fine for boy too. 
got to remember to stop telling my mum as i got another lecture about putting it in the shed so its not in the house as bad luck :dohh: 

xxxx


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks ladies 

Doctors was lovely he suggested I go straight to local eapu as they operated a walk in system unfortunately when we got there we had missed the walk in as it is olny 9 -11. Ladies there lovely too and suggested we come back Monday. 

I had to ring work and tell my boss, as i wont be going in on Monday, apprently during my week off some mew work has been asigned to me which hasnt helped my stress levels!

felt a bit dwon earlier but trying to stay positive. 

I hope you are all having good fFridays and have lovely weekends planned. 

xxx


----------



## moomoo32

Can't even blame nookie Anna we havent had since we found out as I've been scared it might harm bubba, lucky for me my OH is an absolute star. 

Shame you have to work tomorrow but sounds like you've had a good day today :)

xx


----------



## betty14

Aww moomoo that's a shame! Seems a little silly they are there for such a short time! Monday will soon be here just try to relax (easier said than done I know) 

We are all here if ya wanna vent or anything :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

My thoughts exactly Betty!

Thanks for offer of outlet I am feeling cheery at the mo, family have been great. Going to see my neices tomorrow for loads of hugs and kisses :) :)

xxx


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies. 

Been gone a while as work has been hectic! How is everyone doing?

I'm on CD 30 of my second cycle and still no sign of O!! I did start taking b vitamins and AC at the beginning of the month so it's possible they've mucked up my cycle. I've decided to stop taking them and hopefully this cycle will end so I can start a fresh one. 

Any exciting weekend plans? Xxx


----------



## moomoo32

Morning ladies 

I am so happy this morning nothing when I wiped in fact cm has changed it looks more like ewcm now. I also did a test yesterday and the lines were very dark and I feel well in myself. Me and my oh are going to decide tomorrow if we are going to go ahead with the scan tomorrow as we don't want to take the space of someone whose need is more urgent and as its drop in Mon-Fri we still have the option of going if need be.

Diddums hope your cycle ends soon. 

Sorry for such a long post, happy Saturday everyone! 

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Sounds exactly like what I had moomoo so hopefully its fine. Id still go for a scan but that's coz I'm the most pessimistic person ever lol


----------



## Honeybear1976

Moomoo what a fabulous attitude you have. So glad the cm is normal now, you will get lots of it during your journey! If you feel the scan would be reassuring for you go for it thats why the service is there, you didnt make up the symptoms just to get a scan so not taking someones place, but if you dont want one yet thats ok too :hugs::hugs:
Happy wkend to everyone  
Diddums hope everything regulates soon, sure you'll have that bp in no time :flower:


----------



## moomoo32

Lol thanks Sammy, we'll make final decision tomorrow but trying to stay optimistic :) :)


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Honey I wasn't so happy yesterday morning but have fantastic support from my family, oh and you lovely ladies. I'm generally a happy go lucky person and the clown of the office :)

We'll see how we feel in the morning but know we wouldn't see a great deal on a scan at this stage. And only 6 weeks until 1st official scan so fingers crossed that time will fly without any troubles.

I'm very lucky to have found you ladies 
Xxx


----------



## betty14

Didums hope all regulates soon for you :hugs: no exciting plans for the weekend here just relaxing with my oh! 

Moomoo I am so pleased that the cm is normal now :) I also agree that is for no other reason than peace of mind go ahead with the scan as it may just stop you wondering! 
It's brill you have a fab support network around you tho :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well and have nice plans for the weekend! 

X x x


----------



## nexis

I'm not getting my hopes up too much but I think AF may have finally arrived.


----------



## betty14

Ooh nexis I hope so! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Nexis when did you stop cerazette? 

Had a nice walk in the common today. Was nice and sunny :) 

Having a lot of creamy cm (sorry tmi!). Hopefully either AF or ov will occur. Have a doc appointment next Friday so might ask doc about having bloods done to check hormone levels. Negative opk and hpt :(


----------



## nexis

Diddums said:


> Nexis when did you stop cerazette?
> 
> Had a nice walk in the common today. Was nice and sunny :)
> 
> Having a lot of creamy cm (sorry tmi!). Hopefully either AF or ov will occur. Have a doc appointment next Friday so might ask doc about having bloods done to check hormone levels. Negative opk and hpt :(

Start of September. Had AF in November and then nothing till now. I'll wait and see if this really is it.


----------



## Diddums

Wow have you spoken to a doc Nexis? I'm impatient and it's only been 7 days since I should have ov. Although I only stopped cerazette at the beginning of December so it could just be my body getting back into the swing of thing :)
Xx


----------



## annanouska

hi everyone- glad moomoo is feeling better, up to you on the scan- i went for one about 6 1/2 weeks and was very reassuring. 

hope these cycles settle soon-diddums creamy CM is good normally starts a bit before the watery or ewcm of OV! 

hope amelia is ok not heard fomr her in a while. 

Been to L and D this morning :dohh: yesterday morning i had a pop feeling after id finished on the loo:blush: and this gush of fluid came out. i just ignored it but was really damp all day. this morning tho bump had gone quite soft :shrug: so rung them up and they asked me to go in. 

BP fine and she (eventually) found HB on the doppler. the midwife and doctor did a speculm exam ( i guess these are fine during pregnancy) and took a swab. no fluid came out during speculum check and cervix closed. i do have erosion of the cervix tho. 

based on what they can see they think its all fine, got scan thursday so i guess they can check fluid levels properly then. fingers crossed! 

when is tart to relax something always goes weird! 

xxxxxx hope your all ok xxxxxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey Anna i'm still here! I read all your posts and then forget to write myself! 

I've been a bit worried as I don't seem to have any symptoms apart from sore bbs. I'm not tired, don't have MS, moods normal etc! My OH just asked me if I'm sure I'm actually pregnant!! The only thing I still have cramps now and again but no spotting or blood. On the way to work in the car the other day it was bad it took my breath away! but today no pains at all! 
Did anyone else have a lack of symptoms and it still be ok? 

Moomoo glad your cm problem seems to have gone. Did u go to your docs about it? I don't know anything about drop ins where I am. 

Betty glad your mw appt went well!! 

Diddums I think you're right to stop b vits and AC until you know what's going on. 

Nexis glad AF showed up finally!! 

Hope everyone else is ok!!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Sorry Anna part of my post went missing. I did say i'm glad u saw a mw today and that everything is seeming to be ok! I'm sure you'll feel better when you get that scan.


----------



## nexis

Diddums said:


> Wow have you spoken to a doc Nexis? I'm impatient and it's only been 7 days since I should have ov. Although I only stopped cerazette at the beginning of December so it could just be my body getting back into the swing of thing :)
> Xx

Yeah I saw the doctor a couple of times and she said to just wait it out because my periods were never regular before going on cerazette. She also said that if I carried on bd'ing without protection that I'd eventually get pregnant, which I didn't find particularly helpful. I'm happy now though because I can stop worrying for now as AF has most definitely arrived :D


----------



## Honeybear1976

If you did lose some of the fluid it will replenish itself. I lost most of mine on holiday in germany and during speculum exam it was running out! We managed to get back to the Uk by car and I didnt deliver till 16days after waters broke  xx


----------



## Samie18

Sure it's fine Anna and the scan will confirm all is well!
The erosion on our cervix explains the bleeding earlier! Hope you get to find out pink or blue!!

Glad af turned up nexis hope its not so long next time!

Fingers crossed for ov diddums.

Hope your still good Amelia.

Hello to everyone else lol
Xx


----------



## pink23

morning everyone xx
Hope your all ok, I'm not looking forward to the walk to work today. currently its raining and snowing .
If work is ok will ask someone to check bp just to put mind at rest as i haven't had it done for a while and my last pregnancy it was high so i do worry xx
How are your eyes now sammie? I've got my eye appointment tuesday and have a feeling laser surgery will mentioned again xx


----------



## betty14

Anna I'm sure it's fine, they wouldn't have sent you away if it wasnt! You have your scan and I'm sure baby will have plenty if fluid! 

Amelia glad your ok! I didn't have many symptoms untill a bit further in, it's different for every woman so enjoy being symptom free :haha:

Pink hope it's not snowing too hard! Hope you can get Bp checked too sure your ok tho! 

Hope everyone else is well :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Amelia I had no symptoms until 6 week then they hit me like a truck and didn't go until she was born!

Eyes are pretty perfect pink! No more dry eyes and the glare in the day has gone. Night time car lights glare a bit but I can drive with them fine. I'm glad I had it done.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Amelia apart from sensitive to smells I had no symptoms with Ollie and Brandon I was horribly sick for 20wks, Sofia bit of sickness, Jack migraines, all different and not sex of the baby related. Be glad :winkwink::winkwink:
Samie ive been trying convince for yrs that the laser is the way to go, hoping your positive experience will persuade him.
Nexis glad af turned up and hopefully things will get better from here.
Diddums be patient sure you wont have to wait too long for that bfp.
Moomoo hope you are having good wkend?
Betty how you doing Buddy?! Thanks for your comment on fb bout the kids I'm so very proud of them x


----------



## pink23

Glad your eyes are ok sammie, reassures me if I have to have it done soon.
I was going to have a nap before work but that hasn't happened oh well. I'm off soon hopefully nothing has changed too much in 2 weekends off lol except from my expanding bump. ROll on 10pm x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Pink have a good shift


----------



## betty14

Honey I am good thanks! Feeling well ATM! Baby doing Olympics which I am so loving :cloud9: can't believe I only have just over 15 weeks to go!! 

Your kids are truly a credit to you! And proof that if you work hard you achieve! You should be as proud as punch of them! 

Pink hope your shift doesn't drag too much! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

What have the kiddies been upto honey?


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks Betty :hugs::hugs: knew you would be enjoying the gymnastics and I love that you are cherishing it so much as it passes so quickly. 
Samie they had their school Eisteddfod the other day, Brandon had 2nd place instrumental and 1st place for his poetry which in turn made him be crowned Chair of the Baird? He was put on a throne with crown, gown and sword  Its only in year 6 you can win it, last year in primary so I was really pleased for him. Sofia had 1st place in instrumental, 1st place in storywriting and 2nd place singing. As they have around 80-90 children per year group and they audition for music entries and written comps every child has to submit an entry, they did tremendously well. Not that I'm chuffed or anything :haha::haha: I firmly believe the work they and I invest has more than been worth it. X


----------



## nexis

Honeybear1976 said:


> Thanks Betty :hugs::hugs: knew you would be enjoying the gymnastics and I love that you are cherishing it so much as it passes so quickly.
> Samie they had their school Eisteddfod the other day, Brandon had 2nd place instrumental and 1st place for his poetry which in turn made him be crowned Chair of the Baird? He was put on a throne with crown, gown and sword  Its only in year 6 you can win it, last year in primary so I was really pleased for him. Sofia had 1st place in instrumental, 1st place in storywriting and 2nd place singing. As they have around 80-90 children per year group and they audition for music entries and written comps every child has to submit an entry, they did tremendously well. Not that I'm chuffed or anything :haha::haha: I firmly believe the work they and I invest has more than been worth it. X

Congrats to them both :) I used to love the Eisteddfod when I was in school :D


----------



## pink23

Only have an hour and half left as I'm taking some time back yey. Shift has flown x x


----------



## Samie18

Awwww how fab! What a talented bunch you have... No wonder your proud!


----------



## annanouska

glad everyone appears to be ok and had a nice weekend :flower:. glad little girl is having a good time in there betty! Our LO has been quiet today, only a few nudges consideratly on to my bladder, bum or cervix- very kind not! hopefully will be rolling around again soon, i know this is weird but i love laying in bed whilst it rumbles about- i make up little stories of what its up to :haha: the other night i think it was shifting furniture around or knocking through a wall in its house LOL! 

well ladies- i have had a very TRAUMATIC EXPERIENCE :neutral: this evening. I went for a shower (ok i know thats a scary image but not the real trauma!) and noticed my left nipple looked really dark, i know they get dark and have been so i wasnt worried or anything. I gently cupped my boob just to have a little look to make sure looked normal etc to which it started leaking!!!!!:blush: i knew that would happen i just wasnt quite ready for it and didnt quite appreciate quite how weird it is to suddenly have boob leakage :haha: 

ps honey- super congrats ot the children you are so lucky :flower:


----------



## Samie18

Haha that's funny Anna! I think I squeezed mine loads to see if they 'worked' lol but it took until about 36 weeks before I had anything!
And the dark nipples were shocking! But they are back to normal now thank god! =o)


----------



## betty14

Ha ha anna my left one leaked on weds and my right one last night! They have been super sore for a while then the leakage, i just think of it as them getting ready for baby! Get yourself some breast pads as nothing more embarrass g than a stranger pointing out you have a wet nipple :haha: :blush:

Have your nipple grown in size too? My oh keeps laughing saying our baby needs to have a big mouth:haha::haha: as I've mentioned before tho I'm not small up top before pregnancy so knew they would get mahoosive! 

Pink that's great you managed to leave early!! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

hi everyone been a while since posted, dont come on laptop much! and there has been loads going on here!!

*betty* its flying by for you, exciting!

*honey* congrats to your children how lovely!

*anna* u make me laugh, mine started leaking in the 20s had to always wear breast pads lol!

*samie* i hope u and sophia are good?

*rachael, abbi, kix *:hi: how are u and babies?

*nexis* i hope af regulates soon, 

*amelia* i didnt get any symptoms really apart from real bad sickness (which you really dont want anyway) and sore boobs.

*moomoo* did u decide to go for scan? hope alls well :) sure it is from what u describe it sounds normal :thumbup:

*diddums* hope alls well with u.

sorry if ive missed anyone, hard trying to remember with all the posts going on!

allister is 8 weeks old today, 1st injections tomorrow!
time has gone so fast, he is 11lb 11 now, and growing so fast!

x


----------



## betty14

Hello hay, was wondering how you were getting on :) it is flying past I have just over 15 weeks left!!! 

Glad you and allister are doing well his jabs will be ok I'm sure!! 

Moomoo hope all is ok :hugs:

X x x x


----------



## Samie18

Were good thanks hay! Sophia is still getting over her cold buts she's alright. Although we have hit the 4 month sleep regression eughhhh. Hoping it won't last long!

Can't believe he's 8 week already. Time goes so quick!
I hated and still hate the jabs =o( I cried the first time...saddo I know lol

Your little one will soon be here betty!

Hope you had no more bleeding moomoo.

X


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Sorry not been on my OH was worried that I was becoming a bit obessed with the interent so banned me from going on at the weekend :) 

We decided to not go for the scan, I had a little bit of light brown yesterday and again this morning but we had a good talk and noticed a pattern that if I dont get a good nights sleep thats when I seem to spot a bit. It might be completely daft and not related but whilst we were away we had a couple of nights disrupted sleep as the bed was hard and we had noisy neighbours ;) and saturday night and last night I didnt sleep well either. 

We felt like we dont need the reasurance of the scan at this point I did two tests one on friday afternoon and another sunday and the lines we very bright came up straight away. 

This morning I told my manager and Head of Unit and they were very good, so I am reassured that if I do need to go for a scan there will be no problems on work front which is a weight off of my mind. 

I hope you are all well and had lovely weekends, I haven't managed to read through the posts as I've popped on whilst at work. 

xxxx


----------



## Abbi808

Hey girls - haven't been on here in a about a week - you have been very busy!

*Honey* - thanks for the advice on the bottles, annoyingly I have actually just bought these nuby squeezy bottles though. He has taken to them a bit better but still struggles, it's very frustrating because he doesn't refuse them, he just can't work out how to use them! Will keep trying though and if all fails then I will have to get the purse out again! ;) 

*Moomoo* - you have such a great attitude. I wish I was more like you! I had some bleeding myself at 6 weeks but I completely freaked out about it, everything was fine though, I think it can be fairly common.

*Betty/Anna* - Can't believe how quickly your pregnancies are going. LO's will be here before you know it! *Anna* - so funny about nipple leakage too! ;)

*Hay* - Awwww...first injections! I hated them, I took my bf the first time but he will be working next time so I am dreading it! 11lbs 11! Wow that is great! you must be really pleased!


Jakey is doing well, he is such a happy boy now, still waiting for my first giggle but I can feel it's coming! :D We have managed to get into a bit of a routine now and he sleeps in his co-sleeper instead of with me. I miss him but it's for the best as I don't want him refusing to sleep alone! I am not sure how heavy he is now, I guess he is around 13lbs as his size 2 nappies are almost too small! haha! He learned to roll over the other day - it's so cute!!

Has everyone heard about the plans to change child benefit entitlement? I'm not a fan! :(

xx


----------



## Samie18

They doing something to child benefit to??? We have just lost our child tax credits! Although I've often wondered why they give out free money to have kids...this country is mighty kind lol
I saw the vid of him rolling.... I'm very jealous, Sophia still refuses to go on her front for more than 30 secs so her rolling consist of from back to side back to back lol she's trying though although her rolling onto her side is usually in the direction of the tv lol I have a little telly addict!


----------



## Abbi808

It's weird you say that as I was just thinking the other day how odd it is that everyone gets child benefit regardless of circumstances. Anyway, they are thinking of taking it away from households where one person earns enough to put them into the 40% tax bracket, it is just over 42k I believe. The problem is though that if the couple collectively earn more than that but individually earn less than 42k they still get it! So you could have a family where just the husband works and earns 50k and they get no benefit and a family where they both work and collectively earn 80k but they will still get child benefit. Hope that makes sense! It's not very fair though! These are just proposals at the mo so hopefully they do some tweaking!

Aw that is funny that she doesn't like her front, I read the other day that some babies hate it! Rolling from the back to front is meant to be harder though so well done Sophia!! ;) 

xx


----------



## Samie18

Just saw that on the news makes no sense at all that combined get it if under the 42 k wonder how they can justify that!

She's always hated being on her front no matter what, she just always wants to sit up...she's good at ab crunches lol I think she will bypass rolling and go straight to sitting!


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Abbi, I think its because we waited so long for this baby that we are kinda going along the lines of ignorance is bliss. If the discharge turned red etc again then I will def go for a scan but at the moment my symptons are still really strong and lines on tests are strong so we are happy with that. 

I brought some sports bras from Matalan size 16 to sleep in but couldnt even get them on my oh had to help me get them off it was like a mini work out! :rofl:

Only 6 weeks snd already spent £50 on bras to sleep in god help me! and to top it off already a big girl 36f so dreading them getting bigger! :blush:

I have been following the childbenefit saga as well my oh recently qualified as a traindriver so is just over the thresdhold so we wouldnt get anything! it wouldnt be so bad if it was means tested but the way they are looking at doing it now is not fair at all. Apparently they are reviewing it so fingers crossed it wont go through. 

Got a bit of backache this afternoon I thinks its where I've been sitting at my desk all day taking a pillow in with me tomorrow :)

Hope you are all having nice evenings xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey everyone, 

So many posts to read!! 

Honeybear your children sound amazing you must be so so proud! 

Samie, Sophia sounds cute not wanting to go on her front!! 

Moomoo you sound the same as me, I'm a 36F normally too and have so far just bought those sleep maternity bras in a 2 pack for £20 from mothercare in a size 16 as sleeping is soooo painful!! Might have to invest in some new bras for the day too!!


----------



## moomoo32

Hi Amelialily 

I got mothercare sleep bras too in a size 16 they do make a differecne only trouble is one of my boobs seems to escape some nights! 

today in bhs I saw some bras called genie bras similar to sports bras come in a 3 pack in 3 different colours white / black and nude £39.95 I got a size 16 and they seem ok so far the true test will be tonight. 

Hope all is well with you

xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

I think I have heard of those genie bras! You'll have to let me know how you get on with them.


----------



## betty14

I think they are on about changing the bracket for the child benefit thingy to 50k so less ppl will miss out on it.... It's all ridiculous if you ask me would surely be better to have it as if you want it apply for it.....

It's the same with the heating allowance, every pensioner gets it regardless of circumstance..... This country do have a funny way with money! They should let average Joe public run it for a bit we would sort it :haha: 

I think I need sleep bras now moomoo and Amelia, I was 36dd pre baby now I'm in a 38f!!! And now I have leakage they are sore so think the sleep bra woul be a good idea, also I could put a pad in, I joked to my oh that I'll wake up in a puddle one day :haha:

X x x x


----------



## rachaelmoore8

wow so many posts i havent been on for a while to post, just keep nipping on to catch up with everything.

Hay me and lily are great :thumbup:

how are all the little babies doing? they are all growing so fast. Lily is 21 weeks nearly and she only weighs 13lb 1oz. they said she is spot on, on her graph etc but just been reading some of ur babies are younger and they are as heavy as Lily :haha: she is on food now to and she loves it so much :thumbup:

She also now sleeps 12 hours at night every night. i didnt really do anything different she just did it herself one :thumbup:

How are the pregnant ladies doing its great that all our babies have come along then we had some nice news of BFP and new ladies have joined so hopefully you will be joining us soon.

honey your kids sounds brilliant you must be so very proud of them :happydance:


Rachael


----------



## moomoo32

Just wiped and had red blood nothing on my knickers feeling apprehensive now :( it was proper red blood and some was in toilet too so wonder if some gushed out. I've had a funny belly this evening wonder if its connected :(


----------



## Abbi808

*Moomoo *- don't panic, it might be nothing - it can be really common. I think you should go in for scan though to put your mind at rest! It is worth it for the peace of mind!
*
Samie/Betty* - I know, it's really stupid! I hope they sort it out - it is very unfair to a lot of families!

*Rachael *- 12 hours! Wow! Lucky lucky!! Tbh though if Jake slept through for 12 hours my boobs would be leaking all over the place come 6am! haha!! Do they just adapt? Bet the first few nights are weird! Lilly is so cute btw!

xx


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Abbi I now feel weirdly calm, had a nice shower and called NHS direct for advise just waiting for a call back. I think a scan would be reassuring but a bigger part of me is scared that it might show something is wrong. I never anticipated that being pregnant would be so stressful! 
Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Definitely go for a scan if you can moomoo. It is stressful isn't it? I keep getting these strong pains and it scares the life out of me :-/


----------



## Samie18

Hope it's all ok Moomoo x


----------



## moomoo32

So stressful Amelialily and so much conflicting information out there! Hope your cramps pass soon. I will re-consider scan, hate hospitals and being there makes it all a bit too real and scary ( if that makes sense) x

Thanks Samie x


----------



## AmeliaLily

moomoo32 said:


> So stressful Amelialily and so much conflicting information out there! Hope your cramps pass soon. I will re-consider scan, hate hospitals and being there makes it all a bit too real and scary ( if that makes sense) x
> 
> Thanks Samie x

Yes definitely lots of conflicting information!! I know I hate hospitals too and even more so now since my dad died in one 3 years ago. 
I'd still have a scan if I could cos I'd rather know if something wrong.


----------



## AmeliaLily

Pressed send too soon! Hope your bleeding goes away soon. Do u have cramps?


----------



## betty14

Rach great to see a post, glad lily is doing so well can't believe she is 21 wks old! 

Moomoo sorry to hear your bleeding, I hope nhs direct don't keep you too long waiting! Hopefully they can give you a scan soon :hugs:

Amelia I had some really bad cramping, it's perfectly normal :hug:

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Sorry to hear about your dad, I hate them as it too reminds me of family whom have passed. 

That's the strange things about 10mins after blood went a wee and nothing when wiped. Even inserted my finger and nothing! 

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Do you feel like you have a uti? You can get bleeding from the bladder some times if you do.....

Go for a scan it will give you some answers at least and if all is well you will get to see bean and get a little pic!
I keep looking at my scan pic from when I had the bleed at 8 weeks and it amazes me that the little shape on the pic is now Sophia! It's crazy =o)

xx


----------



## moomoo32

Don't think I've got a uti but could be possible suffered from recurrent thursh before I got pregnant. I remember being told some years ago that I had some cervical erosion so I wonder if my upset stomach and that burst a little vessel when I was on toliet as I have been a wee again and nothing at all! 

Sorry if tmi, still half and half about scan. But like u say Sammy at least I could see Bean No call back yet may try and get some sleep and leave housephone on bedside table xx


----------



## moomoo32

Forgot to add no cramps x


----------



## Samie18

Yup erosions on the cervix can be triggered easily so hope that's all it is
X


----------



## moomoo32

Just had callback had strict instructions to go for scan tomorrow so I have emailed my boss to let her know I will be late in. Bit scared but had no more bleeding in fact nothing at all but think it needs to be done. Thanks for your support ladies it means a lot. 

Nite nite xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Moomoo I had a big bleed at 20 wks with one of mine and it was cervical erosion, have everything crossed that its nothing. Be thinking of you in the morning. :hugs:
Rachael nice to hear from you x:hugs:


----------



## Abbi808

*Moomoo* - I understand. Hospitals can be scary! I had a scan at the EPU though and they were really lovely! It's best you go because if there is anything wrong it is better to know than to carry on thinking everything is ok! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Good luck today! Xx


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks ladies 

They did a pregnancytest this morning and asked a few questions, she said they dont norally worry if its just brown but as they could see I was worried they would do a scan. I have to go back for an internal scan tomorrow at 3pm, we dont think my oh will be able to get time off of work but hopefully my sister can come with me. 

I am having discharge today on liner a bit like the start of my period, Keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## Samie18

That's a shame you had to wait, but least you getting one tomorrow.
xx


----------



## pink23

Well I'm just off to my eye appointment, I'm hoping I'm there not to long and also there is no dramatic changes in the last 4 weeks x x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies

Hope your weeks are going ok we are nearly half way through! :)

Pink I hope your eye apppointment went ok. 

I am bit nervuos about scan tommorrow especially as I have had bad expereinces with smear test before but know it has to be done and the internal scan is better for me as they'll see more so trying not to get anxious. I am also trying to focus on the positive thoughts that is the nurse wasnt that worried then hopefully its nothing wrong with bubba just an irritated cervix. Had nothnig else all day so pleased about that. 

Better shave my legs tonight dont want to scare doc tomorrow! 

Hope you all have lovely evenings 

xx


----------



## Samie18

Hope your eyes were ok pink!

My early scan was an internal one, not the most glam but wasn't painful just uncomfortable. That's good there's been no more loss today, hopefully it's all settled.

X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Im sure my legs were worse when my waters broke on holiday! Hope scan is all good and a nice reassuring experience and that either oh or your sister does go with you. 
:flower:

Samie are your eyes still improving?
Thanks everyone for your nice words about my children


----------



## Samie18

They just feel normal now honey apart from the slight glare on car lights. It's still really strange!


----------



## annanouska

hope everyone is ok- the babies, bumps and beans and those still waiting. Hope Kix is ok :flower: and pink too with her eye appointment. it made me giggle about sophia and her rolling, sounds funny :hugs: apparantly i never once crawled and if you tried to put me on my hands and knees id fall over and sit there! i learnt to bum shuffle and apparantly thats how i got about! 

MooMoo, hope everything is ok for you. It could be so many things which is what makes it hard i think. I agree that its best to check it out then you know either way. Around 6-8 weeks i think bleeding is really common and some people have periods too so theres always hope :thumbup: 

Our boy cat was funny today, he wanted to sit iwth me (quite normal hes ridiculously needy) and bean was kicking to which he sat upand started tapping me where it kicked and put his face to my 'bump' (its still really just a hard bit of flab lol :haha:). was really weird especially as i cant feel the kicks on the outside he must sense it. 

got an update on Little Bean-it as learnt ABC really quickly again the kicks today have gone A (ass!) B (bladder) C (cervix)!!!!! it was so bad last night had to lay down as it was really uncomfy- not painful just really odd.....hmm there is goes again- i know my butt is big but surely it could find another bit to kick LOL :shrug: xxxxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Pink* - hope appointment went well!

*Anna* - that is funny about lo! They will just get stronger and stronger now! Be prepared for constant trips to the loo! I used to go that many times in the night, I still do now actually! (Not quite as bad but more than before!! haha!)

*Moomoo* - good luck today, really hope everything is OK for you! Looking forward to hearing from you!

Booked Jakey's christening last night, Sep 9th! Ages away! I am looking forward to it but it scares me that by the time it comes round Jake will be 9 months!! ARGHHHH!! I want him to be my little baby forever!

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oo a christening for Jakey how exciting  It will be a lovely day I'm sure, lots of time for you to organise. Ollie will have just had his 1st birthday oh my how fast the time goes. Brandon will have just started comp and Jack reception so will be a very emotional week for me :haha::haha:
Hope everyone is well?
Samie havnt convinced col yet he is such a wimp lol.
Xx


----------



## betty14

Anna the movements just get better and better! My lo is fairly high up at times! Still makes me jump sometimes too :cloud9:

She is having a quiet day so far not much movement, been getting period type pain again so guessing she is having a growth spurt :shrug:

Moo moo thinking abou you today hope all is well :hugs:

Abbie how exciting sept seems a lifetime away but will be here in the blink of an eye! 

Honey lots of milestones for your kids this yr eh! Make sure you take out shares in a tissue company :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Aww can't believe you can't convince him....keep working on him lol

I've made all the initial contact about our christening just waiting for the go ahead. Problem is I want to have it back in Stockport so all my family can come because Chris' lot don't believe in christenings. Because of this I've got to find a church willing to do it as its no longer my local parish!

Hope your ok Moomoo!

Xx


----------



## annanouska

hope MooMoo was ok today. I just had my appointment witht he weight management team- i didnt enjoy it! i had to fill in a food diary and things :dohh: i politely advised i will do my best and will be going back to weight watchers after baby so will deal with any weight gain afterwards :thumbup: 

I love Christenings, i dont think we will be having one as DH is not really a religious person (ok not at all) and i feel its unfair to push it on him for LO. LO will be raised a Christian and I would support them if they did / didnt ever want to go to church / get christened or had a different faith. I dont go to church now but think you can still live a good Christian lifestyle :thumbup: 

im having a bad day today-driving home from the hospital a van barged past and i had to sweep in a bit and ive clipped a door mirror on a parked car :cry:. Mine is fine and in fact my mirror didnt even move but i thnk theirs came off. as of the road there was nowhere i could pull in to stop and sort it out. i drove aroudn the side streets and no spaces there either. ive come home hysterical- hubby has gone back out to see if he can sort it! you would think ive knocked somebody down and driven off the way im going on about it. i just feel really terrible, id hate for it to happen to me and certainly wasnt intentional. hubby said fact mine dint even move and i was about 3-5 mph it may have been loose anyway :cry: i alwyas get really big guilt complexes over not that major issues.....


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Just got home thank you for all your support, its good news!!!!

Baby is fine they saw heartbeat and saw no reason for bleed :), they dated me at 5 weeks 4 days just under a week from what i think i am. 

Such a relief, and makes it all seem so real, going to celebrate with a cup of tea :) 

xx


----------



## betty14

aww samie thats hard for you, hope you sort it all!

anna i think you can have cival naming ceremonies now just like cival wedding... think thats what we will do as i would love to have a celebration for lo!

dont worry about the car mirror im sure its fine :hugs:

baby is very very quiet today so drink and some choccy to see if i can get her wiggling!!
ive been having period type cramps so wonder if she is quiet because she is growing??

moomoo been thinking about you hope you are ok :hugs:

pink did the eye app go ok?

x x x


----------



## betty14

aww moomoo i posted at the same time as you!!!!!

i am elated its all ok :happydance::happydance::happydance:

x x x x x


----------



## Samie18

Fab Moomoo and even better you saw the heartbeat especially if what they dated you at is right...I'd think your dates might be more accurate as you saw the hb and usually you don't see the heart beat until 6 weeks. 

It is a pain with the christening making me think of not doing it as its becoming such a hassle!


----------



## Abbi808

*Moomoo*! Congrats! Fab news - so pleased, good that you went, you can relax now!

*Honey/betty* - I know! It's crazy how quickly time is going! It will be here before I know it! I am excited!

*Samie* - the Church I am using isn't in my local parish either. Not all Churches are strict and if you explain the situation I am sure they will be fine! I felt like that last night (trying to get the date I wanted when everyone is free/find Godparents that have been Christened or willing to be etc) I think it will be worth it though cos it is a great way to celebrate our lo's!

*Anna* - it's sweet that you are so worried! You are obviously a very nice person! Don't feel bad, you didn't do it intentionally! As for the christening, I think your plans are great - I haven't been christened as my Dad doesn't think baptism is for children but I am planning on it before Jakey's christening if I can. It is nice for children to decide for themselves too!

xx


----------



## betty14

Samie I've only felt baby move about twice today, have listened with the Doppler and found her hb fine, should I still call the labour ward? 

Don't wanna waste anyone's time if I don't need to! 

X x. Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

That's brill moomoo!! 

Woo hoo!!! 

Gotta dash tea is ready!!


----------



## Samie18

Have you spent at least an hour laying on your left side and done nothing but check for movements? Was her heart rate normal? Did in increase in beats over at least 15 seconds at any time? As you have heard the hb I wouldn't be too worried. You could ring in see what their policy is but they might only listen in if you went in. We have a portable scanner we use but depends if your trust does...


----------



## betty14

I had something to eat and drink and sat with my feet up for 2 hrs she booted me 2 times but been really quiet other than that, her heart rate was consistent while listening in..... 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I'd wait a bit longer and see if she has a mad hour over the next hour, give her a few rocks side to side lol. If not there is no harm ringing in and seeing what they want you to do. But as you have listened and it sounded ok it sounds ok there isn't much else monitoring wise they can do as ctg's don't really work this early. X


----------



## annanouska

aw betty :hugs: you have done so well to get this far without worrying! 

I think its meant to be fine and you have checked HB too. our ward only does HB until 28 weeks then they use the monitor. I think it could be down to growing i tend to find LO will go crazy the day or two after a quiet spell but if you are worrying give them a call and they will advise you from there-they wont think you are wasting their time at all- ive been sent to L and D twice and the epau i lost count! the lady at L + D told me it shows i care for LO and thats all that matters xx :flower: 

glad on MooMoos news :thumbup: 

Hubby went back to check the car- he had to walk 25 mins from a diff car park as no room! the car has gone and he said no galss or anything on the road. we just drove back now and still no car it has emptied off on the street now too- at least i tried! 

xxxx


----------



## annanouska

ps betty- maybe shes kicking your back? you wont always feel that xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Over the moon for you moomoo, bet its really helped relax you and lovely that you saw heartbeat :flower::flower:
Samie you need to ask the vicar of the parish you would like to have the christening at if he would be able to accommodate you there and give your reasons and then he has to ask the vicar of your actual parish if he is ok with it, our old vicar had moved parishes since our older children were christened and he asked the vicar here and said it was just a courtesy :flower::flower:


----------



## betty14

Thanks samie your a star! She has moved a little while I've been laying on my side, one good boot to the cervix :wacko: think she is just being quiet today! 

What would they do instead of ctg at this stage? 

Anna i try to worry as least as possible but when she is quiet I do a little lol! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I rang one vicar who said she wouldn't do it. So I contacted another but they are going into administration so I'm waiting on the 3rd! The vicar at our local church in Norfolk died 2 weeks ago so they are all up in the air


----------



## Samie18

they would use a doppler like you and if they have a portable scanner they could look into see there are movements but your just not aware of them maybe due to her position.


----------



## betty14

Ah I see! Well I said about the movements to the mw I saw at my 24 wk app, I assumed they could still wiggle all over including kicking towards my back..... She said nope thats only a problem with an anterior placenta :shrug:

She has been wiggly since I layed down! Thanks so very much samie you are truly a star! 

X x x x


----------



## betty14

Ah I see! Well I said about the movements to the mw I saw at my 24 wk app, I assumed they could still wiggle all over including kicking towards my back..... She said nope thats only a problem with an anterior placenta :shrug:

She has been wiggly since I layed down! Thanks so very much samie you are truly a star! 

X x x x


----------



## Samie18

They get in all positions so can kick towards your back still. Anterior placenta would just mean you won't feel as many. Glad shes got her wiggle on!


----------



## betty14

That's what I thought too lol! She seemed to think that they didn't have the room! Silly woman :haha:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Took so long from starting my last post to it being finished that I missed all your drama Betty :haha::haha: glad little miss betty is getting her groove on!


----------



## Samie18

I sometimes wonder what school of midwifery some of these trained at hahaha!!


----------



## annanouska

i do agree some MW seem a lot better than others with our resident one being super! bet it feels like youve never been off samie! glad shes getting her groove on for you Betty she may have just been a bit lazy this morning or in an odd place. 

hope the cramps are better! mine have jsut started a bit think ive not drunk quite enough today x


----------



## pink23

Great news moomoo x
I was at eye infirmary yesterday or 2 hours and a bit plus I had work afterwards so wasn't too happy. One change from last time has improved but have another change so back on 4 weeks.
I will be glad to have bloods taken next week just to see if I do need some iron. I had to have it with caleb and this week I have been so tired just can't get properly motivated . The leg cramps have started and think my feet are abit puffy after walking . My feet ache after work and normaly can walk for ages. 
Suffering win the hypos at moment. Had one last night and remember fitting and then waking up at 5 am and managed to get up for some toast. I really am glad I'm on the pump as I think oh wouldn't be able to work nights if I wasn't x x 
Glad baby Betty moving more x
Hope everyone okx x


----------



## pops23

HI ladies!

I've just stumbled across this thread and as you are all cerazette survivors I could do with some advice!

I had regular periods when I was younger and then went on microgynon at 16. Started to get bad migraines after I'd been on it for 10 years and doc put me on cerazette. Thought it was awesome, no periods the whole time I was on it bar a couple of days of spotting twice only. Eventually came off it beginning of this year as Dr told me no rush to come off, it goes out of your system immediately (lies!!!!)

Now TTC, AF came after 3 weeks, which I thought was great at the time. Then again 22 days later.. not so great. I've been temping and charting this month and am on cd17 and almost positive I haven't o'd.. :-( No temp rise, temps seem to be pretty much the same despite have fertile cm days 10-15

Not sure if it's because I'm putting myself under too much pressure, it's a result of coming off the pill or because I never did ovulate ever! I've now managed to convince myself I'm barren/ infertile/ have pcos and everything in between.

Did anyone else have any annovulatory cycles after coming off cerazette?

Thank you! xxx


----------



## Samie18

Welcome pops!
I can't really help with temping because i didn't do it. Are you using opks to see if you ovulate?

I'm sure you will get a bfp it can just take a while to settle down
X


----------



## annanouska

Hi pop-give yourself a bit of time to settle yet. A few cycles without an OV after the pill is ok. I had very long cycles and didnt get my OV until about day 30 ish i think. I used fertility friend and it was brill! i did have random times wher ei would have fertil CM for a good few days and not OV its all ok just yet. i understand its a real worry but try and relax for now as your still just settling your body has to thaw out as if its been in the ice age!!! 

hope you are all well. had my scan today- think im officially too fat to scan :cry: theyve never had an issue before but today i nearly cried with how much she was hurting me- she pressed my belly button so hard ithought she would fall in lol and then underneath i though she would pop me when she tried there. she said LO was at the back which was making it harder she also said there was a lot of tissue. i took that to mean my flubber so i did apologise and she said no its not a size issue but the type of tissue???? still think she was just trying to be nice! she was very nice i did like her. 

LO is right on for the head 2 days ahead for the leg and 2 weeks for the stomach! oppps fat baby :dohh: she said she could see the face ok and the heart she did her best but still limited. between this week and the other week they got everything but not enough detail on the heart flow. ive not been recallsed so i think its jsut fingers crossed! 

she did say htough that LO is a boy :happydance: but can not be 100% ( i think they have to say that) hubby is worried incase they are worng but i did point out its easier to say a girl then it be a boy than the other way. 

just hope everything was ok :thumbup:. funy as i fel really relaxed and happy now then something clicked in me and i though ohhhh dont relax yet bad things can still happen :dohh: what am i like eh? xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooo Anna a bouncing baby boy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance: Lovely jubbly xx
Welcome pops give your body a little more time beforestressing bout all those things temp, opks, cm etc etc I just used opks :flower::happydance:


----------



## Samie18

Awww Anna a boy! That's fab everything looked good. I think its funny when they put on scan reports 'due to patient habitus' lol I think they should just put can't see coz she's fat :haha: not politically correct I guess lol

And NOTHING will go wrong! Now for the name choosing and clothes buying!

x


----------



## annanouska

i noticed on my 19 week one it said posterior placenta and now its says ant. placenta?!!!! it cant just move form front to back surely?! i wonder if they made an error? i think it is at the back as i have no kicking issues really (other than it likes to remain low all the time!) 

xxx think the MIL will be dissapointed as she kept harping on about a girl! we really didnt mind either way. hubby is now ecstatic that he can play lego!! xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi pops I've seen you on flapjacks page!! 

I don't know if I had AV cycles post cerazette cos I only starting using opks and temping after being off it already for 4 months, but I think I probably did have them. It does take a good few months to settle and if you only came off it in January it's still early days for you even if it does feel like forever!! 
I convinced myself I was infertile barren etc just like you so when I started using the smiley face opks I was gobsmacked when i got a postive one the first time!! So so so shocked!! My OH still reminds me of my face now cos he found it so funny. 

Best advice is use opk,temp and use fertility friend to really find out what's going on. 

Hope that helps a little! X


----------



## AmeliaLily

Ooh anna a little boy how FAB!!! X


----------



## Samie18

Yeah the placenta definitely doesn't move front to back so one is wrong lol. Sure mil will be happy x


----------



## Abbi808

*Anna* - baby boy!! That's fab! Congrats! And I know, it is so hard not to worry! Are you having any more scans later in the pregnancy, or a 3D one?

*Pops *- Welcome to the thread! My first couple of cycles were crazy too, I think I o'd at around day 32?? The month I got my bfp I took agnus castus drops and I believe they reduced my cycle as I o'd at around day 20. Keep temping and as Anna said, try fertility friend, it's fab!

xx


----------



## betty14

Welcome pops, I can only echo what the others have said think you need at least 6 mths off for it to leave your system so you are early days! I'm sure it will all settle and you will have your bfp in no time! 

Pink that's good about your eyes, hope it's all fab in 4 wks!! 

Anna a boy that's so brill! You must be over the moon! Don't worry about it, if she hadn't seen what she needed you would of been called back! On my notes it says that visual was poor due to maternal size....... I'm a 16 pre preg :dohh:

Sure I felt lo roll earlier and then I had some prods out front again so think yesterday she might have been facing my back! Naughty baby :haha: she kicked my bladder so hard earlier I thought I'd wet myself :haha::haha: 

X x x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Pink good news about your eyes 

Betty glad little one got moving :) 

Anna a boy so excited for you. I have a feeling mine is a boy don't know why just had strong feeling a boy from the start.

Welcome pops I came off of cerezette on 1st feb 2011 and my cycles took a good while to settle took me just over a year to get my bfp but will be different for everyone. Don't despair you will get there 

Hope all other ladies are well. I've had some yelloy/brown discharge today but if nurse isn't bothered neither am I :) still can't believe I have a little heart beating inside me the whole journey is amazing. 

Xx


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Pink good news about your eyes 

Betty glad little one got moving :) 

Anna a boy so excited for you. I have a feeling mine is a boy don't know why just had strong feeling a boy from the start.

Welcome pops I came off of cerezette on 1st feb 2011 and my cycles took a good while to settle took me just over a year to get my bfp but will be different for everyone. Don't despair you will get there 

Hope all other ladies are well. I've had some yelloy/brown discharge today but if nurse isn't bothered neither am I :) still can't believe I have a little heart beating inside me the whole journey is amazing. 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww moomoo that's so lovely! That little heartbeat is precious! Wait till you hear it for the first time! It's so amazing :cloud9:

X x x x


----------



## annanouska

awwww moomoo you sound so happy :flower: 

got my fat person scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks!!!! i really want a 3d one but will have ot wait and see as im already super scanned! 

cant believe they put that about you betty- 16 is normal! I am really big 22 on top and 24/26 bottom but i feel proud as i was struggling to fit into a 32 :blush: and i know its a long journey and il get there as and when. 

MIL was happy about baby- we got some magnetic photo paper and made her a fridge magnet and took it round! think she was only bothered for shopping as we told her and it was lik ' so i cna buy things now' lol!!! 

i feel really sore from the scan, she really did pres hard and went at me from the top, underneath and the belly button! hope LO is ok fmor it as ive had a lot of cramps and aches since. probab;y just moaning he (thats really odd) always gets narky when prodded!


----------



## Sinn

Hi Pops!
I came off cerazette in October 2011 and still don't think I've ov'd yet :( My cycles are still all over the place but I'm due a smear test so am going to mention it to the nurse then and see what she says. Am trying to distract myself from all the ttc madness by buying myself a new bike! 

Sinn x


----------



## pops23

Thanks everyone, really trying to relax about it all as I know stressing won't help!!! Congrats to all the mummy's to be, must be so exciting, hopefully will be me soon!! xxx


----------



## Diddums

Hello everyone. Had an upsetting day today. Dr said I actually do have PCOS. The normal scan result means that there isn't anything dangerous or nasty but there i have bilateral multifollicular ovaries. She said to carry on with the metformin and see how it goes. She said if after 9months of trying (in 5 months time) to go back and she will do day 21 progesterone test and other blood work and SA then prescribe clomid to get me ovulating if that's the problem. She was really nice and said that I didn't need to lose weight to be prescribed clomid but losing weight might help me. 

So I'm going to see how the next few months go and try to lose some weight. 

How are the rest of you? And nice weekend plans? I'm going to be walking doggy, housework and chilling with hubby. Hoping I ov soon! 

Xx


----------



## moomoo32

Diddums 

Sorry to hear you have had an upsetting day, good that your doc is being supportive. 

I hope you enjoy your weekend, keep your chin up. 

big hugs xx


----------



## betty14

Aww didums sorry to hear that! If I can offer any support just shout! I know exactly what your goin through! 

If it helps I was told of all the reasons for infertility pcos is the best (I know odd choice of wording) thing to have as it's so understood and treatable very easily! 

I know it's really hard but do try not to worry about it it will all be ok :hugs:

Pops def try to relax with it all and hopefully your cycles will settle soon! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Ahh diddums that is rubbish but least you know what's what and it can be treated quite easily. betty is a prime example and she has a little lady on board!

Have you any names yet betty, anna and pink?


----------



## betty14

Samie yes we have a few names we like! I like Girly Girly names so pretty sure she will have a pretty name :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Aww its so exciting. It sooooo hard picking names though!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Betty! That's the exact thing the doctor said to me. PCOS should stop me from having a baby. And she will help if I don't have any luck naturally. I do ovulate on my own. Just don't know if I ov every month as this is only my second month of tracking. I'm already on metformin and have been since I was 15. Did you ov on your own Betty? Xx


----------



## annanouska

Diddums :hugs: please dont be too down look and Betty and me! I have had my PCOS diagnosed at 13! i got ot the point where my hormones were more male than female I was so unbalanced! I had horrifc side effects (mainly my chest hair and beard-no im not exaggerating ) :blush:. A lot of that made me really down and didnt help with my weight problem i had due to the pcos so i piled on more! 

When I met my hubby i had been told i would probably never have children due to the severity of it. The metformin and loosing weight really helped. im still a whale but it was enough. I still had long cycles and poor CM etc but i learnt tricks of the trade form here and i really feel we wouldnt be here now if it wasnt for B and B, :flower: 

Names.....we like a few but husband is super set on one and I like it too but its upsetting as people are mean about it when we tell them (even MIL etc). I find it rude really as I dont like some names but its not my child so provided they like the name who cares. Il be brave and share- I dont mind if people dont like its sitll an option-Marcus. We like it as its strong and sounds nice as a toddler and teenager and professional adult etc. Hubby also likes it as it derives form the God of War in mythology and so he likes the lsight darkness of it. 

can i tell you all a secret......we just got our pram and car seat :happydance: got the silver cross surf in chilli with a maxi cosi pebble. We registered with babies r us and they gave us 20% off for today and the weekend- we ended up saving £200!!!! i still am a bit worriedincase it was bad luck but it was needed at some point. taken it to our baby storage room at the in laws lol :haha:xxxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna that is a good strong name cant see whats not to like or criticise about it, ppl are very rude, you have to learn to ignore them x Great choice in pushchair and car seat, not bad luck or too early at all. 
Diddums as everyone has said should absolutely not stop you having little diddums :flower:


----------



## Samie18

I really like Marcus! It's a nice normal name but not one you hear very often. Good choice :thumbup:

We got the pebble it's really good and the bugaboo does adapters so we click it out of the iso fix straight on to the pram so no disturbing Sophia. Sure other prams have the adapters too.
And don't worry about buying it you gotta get it sometime lol. Think I bought ours when I was about 24 weeks, it just lived in the garage as the whole bad luck if in the house stuff worried me even though it's silly :haha:

If you ovulate diddums then there shouldn't be a problem all you need is one eggy and one sperm! You just gotta catch them at the right time which can be tricky as you don't know when it's on the way.....

Dunno know if you girlies are thinking of getting a bumbo seat.... If so they are on offer for £32 at Boots including the tray.

X


----------



## hay246

Hey all!

Moomoo glad all was ok

Pops welcome!

Diddums sorry to hear about pcos

Anna not too early at all, I had ours in loft as dOnt believe all the bad luck stuff!

Went to crufts thurs and stayed over an saw my friend frOm junior school in Birmingham that not seen for ages  and went and spent £80 on allister between me and my mum lol! They do such lovely stuff!

Abbi let me know when u get 1st giggle allister is so verbal now and proper smiler I don't think it will be too long it's like his laughing now at times but just silently haha! He's took to chewing his hand now too even when not hungry, I've heard that they can teeth early on but not actually get teeth until later on as he is quite slobbery too, is this true!?

Samie glad ur eyes r better!

How's kix? 

We are goin to take allister swimming next week as there's baby pool in local haven  and he'll love it!

Hope everyone else good! So much to catch up on since last bein on!

X


----------



## betty14

didums, i didnt ovulate at all on my own ever, thats why i was pushing for treatment as i was trying to say to them i wouldnt get pregnant no matter how long i waited it out!! after the fs refusing to see me because my bmiwas 30 and needed to be 29....(about 4 lbs really!!!) i begged my gp to ask her to put me on met which she did! the first cycle was mega long over 80 days but i did ov... second cycle i oved on cd 20 and got my bfp at 19dpo :happydance:

the fab thing for you is that you do ovulate!! my advice would be to get some cheapy ov sticks form ebay and just test daily so you dont miss any eggys! like samie said it only takes 1 egg and 1 sperm!! and you wont go through any of what i did because your doc sounds lovely and willing to help! although i dont think yiou will need the clomid i think we will all be saying congrats to you long before that :hugs:

anna i love that name its a very handsome name and like you say will grow with him!! ppl are so cruel about names when at the end of the day the only ppl who need to like it is you and hubby!! everyone else should keep their horrid opinions to themselves! 

def not too early to get the pram, we had our at 20 wks, my dad has it at his tho, everytime i go round i gaze longingly at the boxes :haha: 

samie, thats a good deal! i was thinking about getting one but my sis is buying us a cool seat with an activity tray its called super seat, ill add a link and hope it works :haha: https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3768648/Trail/searchtext>SUPER+SEAT.htm 

hay glad to see your doing well! sure the giggle wont be far away :)

havent seen kix for a bit hope she is well :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Sophia was proper drooly and always had a fist in her mouth...and still does that was from about 8 weeks. But no teeth yet!
I love it when Sophia giggles it is the best...although still sporadic.

That seat looks good betty and even better your not paying!


----------



## Abbi808

Aw *Diddums*, sorry to hear your news. Don't be too disheartened though, plenty of people with PCOS manage to conceive just fine and at least you know the problem so you can work with it!

*Anna* - that is crazy? What is wrong with Marcus? I think it is a lovely name, unusual but not weird. People are stupid, it's not like you want to call him Spike! haha! Good that you got an offer on the pram too! Don't worry about it being too early, you have to buy it some time and your due date will be here before you know it! 

xx


----------



## annanouska

Afternoon Ladies! 

Thanks for all the kind words over the name issue-you all said what we thought-unusual but not weird, strong and age adaptable! 

Not up to much today as work yesterday and not sleeping too good at hte minute so just resting. 

LO is quite quiet today, have felt some kicks but not as manay as usual. Sometimes he does that so i am trying ot not worry, maybe having a growth spurt or kicking backwards I suppose :shrug: 

Been to asda this morning, they had some wonderful things may have to get a few more bits soon! its weird once you start shopping its hard to stop! im being restrained as watching the pennys and all :growlmad: 

Just hope MIL doesnt buy lots and lots of 'baby blue' and neutral things :wacko: i like all the bright colours! i dont mind blue at all but not too much of hte wishy washy stuff. Hubby is going ot make some baby grows using cheap white ones and printing his own logos with the iron on transfers................................. that could go one of two ways, they will be either very nice or have weird sarcasic phrases on LOL :dohh:


----------



## betty14

Anna I'm sure your Lo is growing, my belly has exploded after my quiet day! Andshe seems to be kicking me harder too :) 

I am trying so hard not to buy too much but it's so hard!! I don't wanna end up with a to. Of cute clothes she doesn't wear! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Aww Betty that is so cute!

I think my opk are almost positive. What do you ladies think? I am going to test again in a few hours. Fingers crossed :)

https://db.tt/assISTir


----------



## Honeybear1976

Definitely almost positive diddums great stuff :haha:


----------



## betty14

Didums looks like it's def getting there :thumbup: get :sex: and you will def be ready :)

X x x


----------



## Diddums

I'm not holding up too much hope but really hope it's positive later :) Would be awesome to ovulate this month as well esp after doc staing i do have PCOS. Makes me feel better about it that I can ov on my own :) 

Bless hubby he is so excited about children he just said to let him know when we need to BD lol. Seems weird to plan these things but we both have fun so who cares xx


----------



## betty14

Didums I am living proof that you can have a baby with pcos! It only takes one sperm to find that egg! I always found the opk were accurate so if it's Los then I would def count it as ov! 

I always found it odd planning :sex: but if it gets you your beautiful lo then have fun and enjoy the anticipation :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## Diddums

It is very odd planning BD have never done it until now and it feels slightly odd. But if it gets us our LO then I'm happy. 

How's your pregnancy progressing Betty? Over half way now! Xx


----------



## betty14

All seems to be going very well thanks didums! My bump has really popped now :) I have 14 weeks left!! Scary stuff!!! But very very exciting!

X x x


----------



## Samie18

That's the darkest mine got when we conceived so id say you have a good chance!

Sophia just had her third lot of jabs....I hate it so much she screams terribly =o(

I can't wait to see all the new babies its coming round so quick!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey diddums that's great that you think you are getting a pos opk!! I can't see it on my iPhone but I'll have a look on pc later!! It is odd planning BD but it is worth it if u get ur little one! 

I had first mw appointment today. All was fine apart from she tried to take blood from my arms but she couldn't do it! Not from either arm so I have two bruises now and I have to go to hospital to do it. 
Also my Carbon monoxide reading was 5 which was weird as I have never smoked but she said it just means I get extra scans and that she'll have to refer me to the stop smoking clinic even tho I don't smoke! What's that all about?! 

Hope everyone is well. Betty it's flying by isn't it? And Anna the name Marcus is very nice !!


----------



## pops23

Thats crazy!! If you never smoked you don't need to stop!!

How exciting for you though, scans ahoy! xx


----------



## hay246

Amelia how odd is that! Strange u have to do that and stupid cuz u don't smoke!

Samie I don't mind the injections really they're forgotten about so soon I don't think it's that bad, he only had a little whinge allister did then was fine, got his next lot in 3 weeks.

diddums fingers r crossed for u 

Anna Marcus is nice

Hope everyone good.
x


----------



## hay246

Amelia how odd is that! Strange u have to do that and stupid cuz u don't smoke!

Samie I don't mind the injections really they're forgotten about so soon I don't think it's that bad, he only had a little whinge allister did then was fine, got his next lot in 3 weeks.

diddums fingers r crossed for u 

Anna Marcus is nice

Hope everyone good.
x


----------



## Samie18

Your so lucky hay. Sophia was ok with the first but the last two sets she hated them and she's a different baby for days after. She woke up last night with a temp of 38.3 and woke every couple of hours as was really unsettled. It's so sad!

Are you around people that do smoke amelia?
Still strange they are referring you.....


----------



## betty14

Aww samie hope she is ok today afterthem! 

Amelia that is utter madness, my oh saw the smoking cessation person at our gp and she td him that non smokers have a carbon monoxide reading of 0-5 because we breathe and it's in the air from all sorts of sourses! What's the point in wasting your an the clinics time sending you to stop smoking clinic when you dont!! :shrug: 

Didums hope that opk got darker for ya!! 

Hay hope you and allister are well :hugs: 

Samie bless Sofia, hope she is ok soon :hugs:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

hi everyone :flower: 

Been spending again here :blush: but on myself of sorts. I have ordered a wrist band (like those charity ones u get) with prgnant edd 6 july on it. not because im a complete nut job (i am but thats not the point!) but im so freaked out i just look fat (which i do) that i may keel over somewhere and nobody would know i was pregnant and the ambulance peoplemight give me something i shouldnt have :dohh: no idea why i thought about that but i figured il get a little band just so its clear if im on my own! 

not sure whats going on with movement here. i had that quiet day then he perked up the next then another quiet day or two :shrug:. during the quiet ones im still getting plenty more than 10 kicks a day but the pattern is off. hes normally more livelly of an evening but seems a little more sporadic. im not stressing as i think it may be growth time as the past 2 days kicks have been at my belly button- no idea where that is on a non obese person!!!!!!! 
its kind of weird as its between my top and bottom stomach maybe hes kicking the b into a d lol :happydance: 

got mw tomorrow :wacko: i dont really like going tbh as its very rushed and given weird advice! still its itme off owrk xxx cant beleive pink is already 3rd tri and betty almost xxxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Samie my OH smokes but only outside in the garden and not around me but he's going to give up before LO arrives! Do u think I could have got 5% cos he smokes? 

Anna u make me laugh with your wrist band but I think it's a great idea!! Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Ps pops how are you feeling?


----------



## Samie18

Yup I'd say that's why your reading was high. Even though he smokes outside you would be amazed how much still carries on him which passes to you from clothes etc and that's why your reading is high.......unless you have a dodgy gas boiler lol

Anna I think the wrist band idea is a good one, I'd never thought of that!

Sopha is still being a grump but sure it won't last much longer =o)


----------



## pops23

Fine thanks amelia! I'm 6 dpo now and probably imaging symptoms but got shooting pains in left breast and strangely in my vagina earlier (sorry TMI) also went to loo earlier and saw ewcm.. Hmmm 

Testing sat, fingers crossed although not feeling too stressed as only first cycle trying 

Can't wait to see that BFP though whenever it may be! Xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna I don't have a specific pattern of movement at all, she moves at different times pretty much every day! Not all docs and mw believe in counting kicks or monitoring patterns :shrug: I go with the thinking if she is moving then it doesn't matter if it's at the same time everyday! I'm sure you look more pregnant than you think but the bracelet sounds like a good idea :hugs: 

My belly has grown again, think I'll be massive by delivery!! I'll be one of those waddlers you see :haha:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I don't believe in the counting thing either, as long as they're moving then they are doing ok, so unless you feel yourself there is something untoward try not to worry :) 
So exciting Betty that the belly is expanding :) Sure yours looks great Anna. Pops fingers crossed for you.
Ollie is stuffed up with a cold, he had a fever last week when he was due his 3rd jabs so hoping to get them over with next week :(
Samie hope Sophia is much happier today when she gets up :) Ollie is usually bit unhappy for the day after but good after that.
Hay glad Allister is so easy going with the jabs, makes it easier for you the less affected they are :)
Amelia, Samie is so right, the amount of smoke on clothing and hair is immense. Being an ex smoker I can tell you 1st hand :) Glad he is going to try to stop before lo arrives :)
Hope everyone is ok and for anyone I missed-sorry and :flower:


----------



## betty14

Honey good to see a post from you! Sorry to hear ollie has a cold bless him :( 

My belly is really expanding :haha: I put an old top on yesterday one that had been too big because of my weightloss and promptly took it back off because it was rather snug :haha: I am loving every second of it! 

Can't believe I have a few days untill 3rd tri! Seems so far away when you get your bfp the bam!! Your there :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

afternoon all, busy day here. Had my MW appointment who said i dont go back until 34 weeks!!!!! as i have gtt and growth scans she said no need to see them as my iron will be checked at the gtt :shrug: i just go my mat b1 and that was it not told to count kicks watch movement or anything!!! 

Ended up going to labour ward (again) this morning. i rang them as was having bad period pains that have gone into my back too. i just asked if my mw could look at me when i went :wacko: had to go in for a check as they said mw cant take swabs or check with the speculum etc. they checked and im all closed up and they dont know what my cramps are ! is it normal to still get period type pains for stretching etc? 

ive been given some antibiotics as i had white blood cells in my urine but they cant see a UTI but said better to treat me now than leave it. been told to rest for few days and not go bk to owrk tomorrow :wacko: dont think il get away with that!!! 

hope everyone is well- the board has so much happening irght now its nice xxxxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Bought a pack of alcohol free beer today and got so excited I dropped them on my finger!! Got a right bruise now ouch!!


----------



## Samie18

Betty you need to share some bump pics!

Anna you can get cramping pains with a uti so might be that but also cramping can be normal with growth.

Hope the drinks are lovely Amelia and worth the bruise hehe!

Sophia Is a bit happier and not as bad as after the 2 nd jabs so that's good! Do they delay jabs when they are prem honey?

The parents went home today after being here since weekend so back to normal again.

Fingers crossed for the testing on sat pops, if it is a bfn just bear in mind in might still be a bit early and you might not be out......the 3 rd bfp is due =o)

Hope everyone else is well, it's been a bit quiet lately!



Xx


----------



## pops23

I really hope so! Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie no they do not delay the jabs for prem babies. Jack was only about 5lb when he had his 1st ones and the health visitor had to take him into the room to have them as I was too upset :cry: He didn't have any fat on his legs just saggy skin!! Ollie was due to have his 3rd ones last week but had a fever and wasn't well so didn't take him. He is so far behind now as he was in hospital when another set was due. Our health visitor said she can only do them on thise dates given so when he misses one set we have to wait another month for another appt instead of just the following week which is how it used to be when my others were little. She reckins ppl have sued them for giving the wrong jabs due to it not being on the right date but surely the blinking parents should know which jabs the child is due!! I'm going to see if I can get his 3rd ones done next week, though not looking forward to it! Took a few pics today :) One of our 2 baby boys, then Ollie being a footballer!, or a boxer?!!!:haha:
Anna pains are normal :)
Won't let me add pics, says there was an error? will try to add on separate post x


----------



## Samie18

Ahhh I see. What a nightmare having to wait a month! Luckily the nurse at our doctors has a drop in every Monday. And I'm glad Sophia has chubby thighs so they have some fat to jab lol


----------



## betty14

Anna I still get period type pains fairly often I think they are stretching and growing pains! 

Amelia hope the beers were worth it ;) 

Samie I will share some, will have to go on the comp to do it so will later :)

Honey that seems mad that you have to wait a whole month.... I think our docs has a weekly clininc :shrug:

Kix has been missing for a while! Hope she is ok 

X x x x


----------



## annanouska

WEEKEND!!!!!! thank goodness! i feel a lot better today just so tired as im not sleeping. handed in my may b1 today we are planning on maternity form 39 weeks and ive been told i may have to use my holidays before then so may be leaving at 34 weeks!!! had a bit of a OMG moment with my manager when i said thats only ten weeks she said ' well yes how far away did you think it was' to which i pointed out in my head i think ive only just got the bfp. got to wait to find out if the mat plan has been accepted or under review 

been to m and s tonight had a pot of tea and sticky toffee cake mmmmmmmm. im meant to be good but was very tasty. 

booked the fur babies in to the cattery for may bank holiday and will go see my mum dad and sister :wacko: mums doing my head in a bit but im trying to compramise so i said we will visit then and if she is so insistent we cant buy anything she could take us shopping then! 

got some nice outfits from asda (shhhhhh) they were reduced! hubby saw his mum today and took the mothers day things over and he said shes got a few things already too! 

hope everyone is ok. was going to ask something but i completely forgot what it was :dohh: xxxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone, not been on for ages, still TTC, my problem is I still have irregular cycles and I ran out of opks so am not sure when to test, I have had lots of different symptoms this 2WW then normal but I could be imagining them all-I did have what may have been implantation spotting 4 days ago, had a tiny bit of dark brown spotting-but no positive on a 10miu pregnancy test today so I'm not sure if that means I am out? For some cycles I would be past my period, for other cycles, I would not be due for up to 3 more days-Aahhh after TTC since July these 2WW don't get any easier! I have no symptoms today, they have all stopped Pah. Wow look at all those baby scan pics as profile pics  hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## Honeybear1976

You're definitely not out Mrshopeful, have fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Samie18

It's difficult mrshopeful when things aren't in a pattern but your symptoms could be a good sign. Apart from doing opks everyday its difficult to know where your at!

Any news pops?

x


----------



## betty14

Anna your mat leave will fly in! What are the outfits like that you bought? 

I got some proper pjs in 0-3 size they are sooooooooooooooo cute :cloud9:

Mrsh it's rubbish when you have wonky cycles! Hope your symptoms are good ones! I felt no different leading up to bfp apart from period pains :wacko:

Samie hope you and Sofia are well :hugs: 

Hope pops is ok! 

My cat scratched my ankle really bad this morn, he was walking and slid on me and caught me, it's pretty deep but will just keep it clean and cream it regularly! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

its so hard if things are irregular mrshopeful, but my periods varied after stopping the pill, which is why i left it so long to test and kept thinking "ill come on tomorrow!" then kinda just tested for fun of it as i had some internet cheapies. and i got my bfp. hope u get urs soon!

aw betty sounds painful! 

yeah i dont think kix has posted since updating us on birth etc has she? hope shes well, is she not on your facebook? how about lolly how is she doing?

:hi: everyone else! hope ur having nice weekend, and happy mummys day to the mummys and mummys to be! 

hoping its nice weather tomorrow so can have a nice walk and then go c my mum! 

x


----------



## Samie18

Were good thanks betty, Sophia is much better! She's all snuggled up in bed so I'm having a cider and watching the new twilight eventually! Some little madam decided to be born a few days before it was released so I've been waiting forevvveerrrrr!

I've been reading a book called babies in waiting. It's about 3 different women who get pregnant and chat on a forum like this. It's really good and just like this little world lol dunno what happens as I'm half way through. But its funny because they mention things like OH and BFP and DS etc saying how they have no clue what they are and i remember thinking the same at first lol

Nice to hear from you hay! Hope your little man is well.


----------



## betty14

Ello hay! Lovely to see ya :wave: 

Kix has been on fb so assume she is ok :thumbup: 

Lolly is ok too haven't spoken to her for a bit but she too has been posting on fb so know she is ok :)

Samie, glad your all good! I haven't seen the new twighlight yet either so looking forward to it! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Happy mothers day to you all ladies! Those with bundles and those with bumps alike! 

Hope your all being spoiled rotten :) 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Happy Mothers Day!!!!! 

Glad everyone is ok-dont give up Mrs H it takes a while to get settled. The opks really help with the wonky cycles. 

The book sounds funny Sammie :thumbup: 

Hope all the babies have been shopping at got some nice mothersday things for their mummy! 

I will have to take a pic of some of the outfits for you got s few bits yesterday in mothercare reduced to silly prices-0-3 jeans £2 from £15! i made a booboo though as we got a wonderful cream cardi with a hood and toggle buttons and furry lined it is gorgeous and was marked up 0-3. when i got it home it says tiny baby :wacko: so not sure what to do now! it doesnt look that small and i put it against a 0-3 t shire i had and its same sixe just a bit shorter in body so i thought it may still be good as a newborn top? i didnt really pay for it as i used some vouchers i won so i guess ive not wasted any money xxxxxx


----------



## hay246

thanks betty and samie,

anna i think if it doesnt look small its probably ok. alot of stuff is so varied in size! allister is in 3-6 now as theres not much diff between that and 0-3 in some just bit longer in body and arms which i prefer anyway :) i love asda stuff! i got allister some rib jeans for £3.00 bargain!!x

x


----------



## Abbi808

Hello everyone - not been on for a while! Hope everyone is well! I saw that Pops is 3 weeks 6 days pregnant? I couldn't find her announcement though? Wanted to say CONGRATS anyway!

Hope all the Mommies and Mommies to be had a good Mother's day. Jake got me (well you know what I mean) some lovely flowers and balloons. They are beautiful! It is his 3 month birthday today and I bought him a rainforest play gym. He loves it! 

*Samie* - that book sounds fab! I remember googling all the terms when I was first ttc too!

xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey pops are you preg?? 

If so wahoo!!!!!! 

We got the 3rd BFP for the group!!! Yay!!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Abbi I checked on pop's stats and yes she is pregnant  congrats to her :happydance:


----------



## betty14

Hey Abbie hope you and Jake are well :) 

Pops is pregnant, that's fab.... Wonder why she didn't update us :shrug: 

My sister bought me some socks for bubs they are simply the cutest thing I have ever seen :haha:

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

woooooooooo pops! v many congrats- i did look out for her at the weekend, maybe shes still in shock? 

I have been nesting today-i have made a special fried rice for tea with blackberry and apple crumble and just made a batch of flapjakcs:thumbup: no idea why or how though as i had a long day at work and was feeling prettty tired. provided its not an indication of pre term labour im ok :winkwink: 

really trying to watch what i eat but im not doing too well :wacko: ive not turned into miss piggy but ive not been as restrained as normal. roll on july with long walks with the pram! 

LO is having a bit of a quiet day again today think hes moved down low again as getting low kicks where as past few days were all at belly button xxxx


----------



## moomoo32

Hello lovely ladies 

Hope you are all well and had lovely mothers days :) my sister brought me a card from the bump and some chocolates and pampering goodies I was so touched. 

Still waiting to hear from midwife for 1st appointment hope to hear soon just want my 12 week scan to hurry up! :) 

Congratulations pops! 

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Aww glad she got a bfp sad she didn't tell us yet =o( lol but guess people do have a life beyond this haha

So who's gonna start the next 3 lol..........

The book was really good I couldn't put it down. It was really nice they all met and became friends then supported one through pnd it was just really nice and made me realise how many friends I've made on here which I never thought was possible. It's also funny how you share everything with complete strangers even before your family sometimes but without you lot id have no one to moan too lol. It's just nice to share as were all going/gone through the same!

x


----------



## betty14

Anna I love flapjacks :thumbup: I made 50 cupcakes at the w/e I make a batch most weekends for oh to take to work this weekend I just went mad :haha: I hollowed the cake out put lemon curd in the hole then filled it with chocolate :thumbup:

Samie what was the book called wouldn't mind a read! 

It is weird how close we all are considering we only chat on here! But it's fab and I'm so so glad I have you all! :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

It's called babies in waiting by rosie fiore. Suprised I found time to read it but once I started I couldn't stop so had too many late nights its killing me lol but finally finished!


----------



## betty14

Fab I'll look to grab a copy! Haven't read since I've been pregnant as I usually read in bed and have been so so tired I'm not awake long enough lol! 

I do love a book you can't put down tho! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

It is mad how feel like know u all just thru this! It's also lovely 
Nice to hear from u abbi! Glad ur well. Allister got me lovely card and teddy saying I love mummy and £25 for a much needed massage! Amazing he's 10 weeks old and is fab at gifts already :haha: can't believe he is 10 wks already! Time does n half fly!!

Congrats pops! 
Moomoo I'm sure scan wil come around fast!


----------



## annanouska

it is funny how well we get on and click when we hardly know each other of sorts if that makes sense :flower: i still miss lolly too hope she is doing ok with her new life and things :hugs: 

My kick counting band arrived today :thumbup: im not really counting kicks but sometimes i get worried when i have quiet times (like past 2 days have been quiet). i think i dont really remember i have had lots of movement eg the past 10 mins i have had 4 kicks so i think i iwll use it when i am worried im not noticing much as i could just sit quietly and log them. 

my friend at work said her baby boy (now 13) was really lazy and she hardly ever felt him move goes to show they are all different i suppose. 

i cant believe how quick the babies are growing up-if allister is ten weeks thats the same amount of time until betty is full term :happydance:!! 

hope pink is ok too i know she has been struggling a bit with her health. im getting really excited now but i try to stop myself getting too carried away just incase (i really am miss doom and gloom!!!). i really want ot start the nursery, going to get it all done so his things can go in there and the cotbed with changer unit that sits on top can be set up. baby will be in a crib in our room but will still be using the nursery. we cant agree a theme yet, certainly bright colours im not too much of a neutral person! xxxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww hay that's so sweet! He is good at choosing gifts already! :winkwink:

Anna what's this band? How does it work? My little lady is v active at the mo which I love keeps me reassured she is happy :) I filmed it last night just love to watch my belly dancing around :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## hay246

I filmed mine alot Betty it's funny watching it isn't it, I used to play with bump and giv few pokes n he would do it back ha ha! I never had any worries about his movement he was none stop all day! 

Got my massage tomorrow 
X


----------



## betty14

i love watching her squirming around and kicking away, makes me feel secure she is thriving :)

ooh enjoy the massage!! is it a full body?

its been sooooo quiet in here ladies where is everyone hiding??

x x x


----------



## pink23

Hi all sorry i haven't been around. Just been lurking lol x
I had a scan on friday and was a bit scary afterwards silly me didn't ask to see usual consultant and dr I saw wasn't to helpful and didn't say much. Baby's stomach is growing big and dr said I may have to have steroids soon and be delivered at 35/36 weeks. I have a scan next friday so fingers crossed and I will be seeing my usual consultant just to explain things a bit better. To make things worse the diabetic nurse was useless and really annoyed me. 
After that i was a wreck, i cried on and off that day as I kept blaming myself. I have tried so hard with my sugars and because caleb was ok I keep using that to compare.
Next week could be back to normal so fingers crossed.
Not been upto much had bloods took last week. Feeling a bit tired and need to speak to work about my chair but don't think anything can be done in time as I only have 9 weekends to work. The chair is hurting my back and hips. also xx
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Samie18

It has been quiet!

I had a bit of an issue with my eye! They are dry since the laser but one of them got a corneal abrasion... like a little scratch. Im not sure if its because they are dry or because Sophia caught me in the eye a few days ago. Because of this ive got a contact lense in to act like a plaster. It comes out tomorrow so hopefully its fixed!

I had a ok Mothers day. We had to go to Chris' parents which is always fun ....(hint of sarcasm) And Chris didn't write my card until the afternoon because Sophia was being a grouch so he couldn't put her down lol But i got a lovely bunch of flowers.
It was my birthday today and got a lovely purple HP laptop, very impressed! We also had a lovely walk around the zoo which was really nice as it was warm too. Snapped away all day think Sophia got fed up =o) but you can never have enough pics!

Were heading back to Stockport tomorrow and have a photo shoot day booked for Fri which we had to cancel from last time ..... i hate pics of me so not looking forward to it ah well!


----------



## annanouska

glad you had a nice birthday samie, stop stressing over the pictures you look fab in all the ones ive seen x

hope next week is better for pink, you are doing your best so dont blame yourself- look at little ollie he was early and is a good strong baby. 

my belly doesnt dance around and you cant always feel from the outside but its just due to my size and i always knew it would be the case. i dont mind tho just want healthy happy baby at the end of it! 

i think im using the kick counter band wrong (its from count the kicks you slide a little bar along a wrist band) i think your meant to count each period of activity not each kick- no idea MW didnt even tell me to monitor them so who knows! ive been using it to count individual kicks today just to give me an idea. il go back to just monitoring tomorrow as i noticed today he doesnt really have kicking sessions but just nudges or kicks through the day, not sure if its normal or now but hey ho! xxxx


----------



## betty14

Pink sorry to hear you had a rough time, I'm sure all will be ok next week and if not then all the right steps wil be taken to get baby as ready as possible :hugs:

Samie the pics you put up of the zoo are lovely :) dont worry about the photoshoot they always do poses that make you look your best! 

Hope the eye is all fixed when the lens comes out, that must have been super sore :hugs:

Anna I have diff movements on diff days as long as your feeling movements thats all that matters! 
X x d


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Samie Happy birthday for yesterday, glad you had a lovely day :) 

Hay how was your massage? 

Pink sorry to hear you've had such a stressful time, big hugs, I wonder if a cushion would make your chair anymore comfy? 

Betty / Annouska must be so exciting seeing your belly move i can't wait until my oh and me can feel baby. 

Hope I havent forgotten anyone. 

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Helllllloooooooooo!

I was thinking of all you guys so thought I'd drop by and see how you all were! See bits n bobs on Facebook! Hope everyone is well! Congrats to all the pregnant ladies! I'm having the time of my life just now, funny how everything happens for a reason! Betty I cannot believe how fast this has went for you! 

Lolly x x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

How fantastic to see you Lolly :happydance::happydance: I check your facebook too to see how you are. Glad you are enjoying yourself, and I agree everything happens for a reason. Xx


----------



## Samie18

Ahhh lolly we missed you! Must admit you do look like your having amazing fun on FB! Enjoy it you deserve to be happy xx


----------



## hay246

Samie happy birthday for the other day!
my massage was Ok thanks altho was robbed as it stated 30mins and I clearly only had about 15 mins and it's not best massage ever had as I prefer them hard lol it was back neck and shoulder.
Lolly so nice for u to pop by glad u r having a fab time! 
Honey :hi:

X


----------



## annanouska

Lolly!!!!!!!!!!!! i think about you often im glad your well xxx you do look like you are having a great time i hope you continue enjoying it xxx 

Its sports relief today (yawn) so we are meant to dress in sports gear for work (extra yawn). well at the weekend i got some 'yoga pants' they look like trousers (bootcut) but a bit like a cross between leggins and joggers. made me laugh as seriously what person of my size would be doing yoga?! i do dabble with it on the wii but my wobbly bits would get in the way of serious yoga-ing! 

anyway-thought id wear them today and make an effort for this thing and OMG they are the best thing ever!!!!! hubby said oh i like your new trousers, he didnt realise they were yoga pants so thats good i dont look like a fat chav! next thing they feel like jammas!!!!!!!!! im going to work in jammas!!!!!!! woooooooooo! 

oh extra bonus-they somehow smooth out the b bump and i look quite round- granted most of the 'bump' is fat and little one is still int he apron hammock- ive decided he likes it and im making myself feel better as its a little hammock LOL! but i look semi round anyway! 

i got so excited i had to tell somebody! 

incase i forget-LO woke me up this morning! i was having a weird dream (nothing new) and all though the dream i was getting really strong kicks in my stomach but i dont think i was pregnant in the dream-woke up and sure as anything im getting ninja kicks! quite funny really. think he rolled round last night as it was the weirdest thing like this almighty churning flip feeling in my tummy-very strange but very nice too 

hope u all have a great day-best go get my shredded wheat before im late! xxxx


----------



## annanouska

ps- what on earth is an egg plant?!!!!!!!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hello Hay! I have to write and run, kids school run! An egg plant is the american term for an aubergine anna.
Xx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Happy belated birthday samie :cake:
nice to hear from you lolly, glad ur having lots of fun. its nice to hear ur happy :flower:

how is everyone? lily and our 3 dogs keep me so busy, i always forget to come on and check whats been going on :haha:

hope all the pregnancies are going well, and i hope all the babies are doing well. cant believe how quick they grow :wacko:

hope everyone else is good :thumbup:

Rachael


----------



## Samie18

Thanks for the birthday wishes!

3 dogs Rachael you must be busy!

We had the photo shoot today, it was actually really good but they wanted £400 for 15 pics or £100 for 3!!! so we took our 1 free 6 4 pic which printed terribly but ah well i can't afford £400 for pics especially not when Chris can do some!

I miss the movements, i'm jealous Anna! I doubt i'll have any more children so won't experience that again =o(

Have you seen the thread about Divinebeauty... i don't know her but how sad =o(

xx


----------



## hay246

Expensive for the pics isn't it!
Aw I just had a read how sad about divinebeauty 

Hi Rachael! Hope alls well with u!
I do miss the movements too I don't miss not being able to put my shoes on tho lol!
Do you only want one then Samie??

Xx


----------



## annanouska

just read it too- how terrible i hope she can pull through but its not looking great is it? :nope: miracles do happen all the time though :hugs: 

funny you should mention the shoes- ive been much larger but with fat i could still do stuff but now i cant tie my shoes as stomach is hard and i cant bend down :blush: 

mentioning miracles- i was talking to a 90 yr old man and he was telling me about his life story etc and his wife was expecting a baby. dr said she had a fibroid and it would go after pregnancy-turned out to be another baby. sadly one of the twins was stillborn but the other boy was born at 2 lb 1. wer in mind this was 50 odd yrs back. anyway he stayed in hospital until he was 5 1/2 lb then went home. he grew up fine with no health issues at all other than a touch of astma! how wonderful :thumbup: 

random question- when you pack your hospital bag do you need nappies? i know you have to take your own maternity pads and milk but jsut wondered on nappies. I am going to try and BF but think il take an emergancy carton of milk. dreading when it comes to packing the bag as il need a trolly! how im going to pack it all in one bag i dont know! x


----------



## Samie18

I know just a tad expensive!

We always wanted two but because I had a rotten pregnancy it put me off (even though everyone says it will be different next time I just can't risk it!) but i never realised how difficult it would be having a baby. The thought of going through all the colic and constant screaming for months scares me and I just don't think I could cope again it really was hard. But who knows when Sophia is nagging for a brother or sister it might be mean to deprive her of that! Put it this way another wouldn't be planned lol

Our hospital provide a couple of nappies but only pampers. Most people bring their own.

It's really sad about divinebeauty but it not sounding good =o(


----------



## betty14

moomoo, my OH face was a picture the first time he felt her move :) i still love it when he gets to feel her moving, he is away all week at work so i make sure he feels as much as poss at the weekends :thumbup:

LOLLY!!!!! so lovely to see a post from you! so so so glad your doing well! cant believe how far along i am now either its gone mega quick!



hay, sorry to hear the massage was a bit of a let down :(

anna i live in maternity yoga pants :haha: i bought some jeans but promptly took them back as they were sooooo uncomfortable!! loving the bit about the ninja kicks, i am imagining your lo with a little black eye mask waiting to make you jump with a big ole thwack :haha::haha: the rolling is a very odd sensation and one my lo does lots!

our hospital we have to take nappies in with us :hugs:

rach, glad you and lily are doing well! 3 dogs wow! thought i had it tough with 5 cats :haha: what sorta dogs do you have?

samie, i never ever know where they get their prices from for these pics! we won a photoshoot in london a few yrs ago and had a fab day being made up etc then they quoted us 1200 for all the pics to be printed :wacko: we negotiated and got them all on disk for 250! there were about 50 something pics..... still a rip off but at least we have copyright to print as many as we want!!

i have a feeling kix has forgotten us :haha:

odd that pops never came back to say she had her bfp eh?

:wave: to everyone else

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone :hi: time is flying through these pregnancies :wacko: :wacko: 
Ollie still hasnt had his 3rd set of jabs, waiting for appt to come. He hasnt been having any solidsfor the last 4 or 5 days coz everytime he does he vomits really badly, almost chocking and has such a horrible time wretching. He is just breastfeeding but has still put on weight so guess I shouldnt worry. He can sit up andplay with toys now for a few mins before tipping over :haha: 
Brandon has his grade 3 piano exam on the 2nd April so its practice practice practice here :haha::haha:
Col and I are going to sort the jungle we call a garden today in this lovely sunshine, hope you all have a lovely weekend :flower::hugs:


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Hope your all having lovely weekends, beautiful weather :) 

9 weeks tomorrow going so quickly!

Lolly lovely to hear from you, everythnig happens for a reason glad you are having fun go girl! :)

xx


----------



## Samie18

Awww hope Ollie is feeling better soon poor thing. Sophia has been sooooo much fun recently I just love her!! I think the 3 rd set of jabs must have been the antidote for the 2 nd lot and made her back to herself minus the sleeping lol

That wasn't a bad deal really betty for the pics. Had they offered us similar we would have taken them but they just seemed to want us gone because we refused the offer!

Those 9 weeks have flown! Won't be long till the scan moomoo =o)

Kix post on FB sometimes. Hope she's ok.

Can't believe how fab the weather has been this weekend, sunshine and a baby is so much more fun than being stuck in in the winter.

X


----------



## annanouska

moomoo its gone really fast cant believe it! 

hope little ollie gets well again soon, im sure he will hes a real fighter :flower:. made me laugh a little about him playing for a bit then rolling down just imagine him sat up playing then rolling around giggling to himself like a cute humpty dumpty baby sketch thing :thumbup: 

couple of questions if anyone knows the answer (you may win a prize LOL!!) 

1. when do the LOs get big enough that the stop getting into un-feelable places. We seem to have a few days of the Ninja baby then really quiet for a couple of days. il still feel movement but not as much so dont know if he goes and hides somewhere or just lazy (probably!) 

2. should i get worried that sometimes stomach is hard and then it goes a bit soft? its not gas or anything. i think it depends when LO is and if my fat gets in the way :blush: 

strange thing happened today. we got a txt from one of our friends they had their litttle boy at 10.26 this morning and i started crying :dohh: i felt this weird jealousy. of course im really happy for them and i certainly dont want our LO here just yet needs more cooking but i felt a bit jelous like i wanted it to be me? does that sound weird?! xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Hey girls - sorry for being away again!

*Lolly* - so good to hear from you!! Glad you are doing well!

*Anna* - sounds like braxton hicks to me! And I totally understand that jealousy, I was exactly the same when I was pregnant, it gets worse too! My bump buddy on my PregnancyE app had her baby at 36 weeks and I was so jealous! It's normal! Don't worry!

*Honey* - sorry to hear about Ollie. Any ideas why he is getting sick? Hope he feels better soon! 

Loving this weather. Got Jakey the cutest little hat and shorts for the summer! Can't wait! Think I might go out for a walk with him later - I feel guilty sitting in!

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks everyone, Ollie really picked up over the wkend :thumbup::thumbup:
He is eating a little again but is happy to mainly bf, he is still puttingon weight and he is capable of eating things which are bit lumpy so guess its just a phase. He was 7 months(28wks) yesterday, almost in time with your pregnancy Betty :haha:
Loving this weather, hope everyone had a nice wkend xx


----------



## Sinn

Hi Ladies! 
It's good to read all of the posts, congratulations to all the BFPs!
AF got me again today :( so DH got me Krispy Kreme doughnuts to cheer me up.
So many babies and BFPs about lately, am feeling very left out!
Sinn x


----------



## Samie18

Aww sinn don't feel left out.....you can start the next 3 bfp's in 4 weeks or so =o)


----------



## Sinn

FX'd Samie! It has to be my turn soon x


----------



## pink23

Sen hugs sinn it will be your turn x x 
Well I think my hospital bag is packed yey, baby bag done also. We haven't got much else to buy just stock up on wipes/nappies, order pushchair and order new chest of drawers .
Have a scan Friday then review with consultant infers crossed baby growing ok maybe slowed down and I won't have to have baby in 6 weeks at earliest :-( x x
Hope everyone's ok x x c


----------



## moomoo32

Hi Sinn

Lovely to hear from you. Sorry to hear you feel left out I used to feel the same took me just over a year but we got there in the end! :) 
You will do it x I love Krispy kreme doughnuts enjoy! 

Pink fingers crossed for Friday x

Honey good to hear Ollie is getting better.

Anna I know what you mean my friend had a baby boy on Friday he is gorgeous! 

Amelialily hasn't been on for a while hope all is good with her 

Hope I haven't missed anyone and all ladies are well.

Xx


----------



## annanouska

i hope amelia is ok too x 

sin dont feel left out it will happen. enjoy all the things we cant do- like boiled eggs and soldiers and a trip to the spa in the sauna and hot tub! 

pink i cant believe your 29 weeks!!! im really excited about the whole hospital bag thing! going to try and save it until mat leave about 34 weeks- is that early enough or am i meant to do it earlier? going to get some nice baggy cheap nighties when i see some i like. 

hope everyone is ok :thumbup: we just realised that the nursery needs to be moved :dohh: our little room just isnt going tobe big neough to fit cotbed and wardrobe and still make it easy to use so have to swap with the study! we have a nice house but the two spare rooms are quite tiny. hubby not happy as we have a huge roll top desk that needs 4 grown strong men to move it (serious!!) good job we havent started it yet. so now 2 rooms to decorate! x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi 

Thanks for thinking of me moomoo!! And Anna!! I'm ok just been sooo busy with work!! Coming up to exam time in a couple of months it's a rush to get them through the course! 

I still have no preg symptoms as such just still v v v sore bbs. I'm glad i've had no sickness tho ) 

Sinn I know exactly how you feel with the whole left out thing. I was exactly the same before my BFP, and I thought it would never happen to me, but the support of the ladies in this group made me believe it could and would happen and it will for you too!


----------



## pink23

Anna- I think 34 is ok. I've done mine because I might only go to 35/36 so wanted to make sure I wasnt running round at the last min. It's scary to think I'm nearly 30 weeks.
Roll on Friday let's hope baby doing ok and not going too quick x


----------



## hay246

Sinn it will soon b ur turn 
Hi abbi allister has such a cute bucket hat I love him in it! I think he's going to b rolling over soon, they don't stay babies for long!

Quick question if anyone can help me, when allister is drinkin from bottle he makes a clicking noise as if he is trying to hard to get it out, do u think I need size up teats? He is already on no 2's has been for a while now!

Honey im glad ollie is better!
Aww Samie ur next pregnancy may be a breeze. I defo want 2 kids but don't want another til allister is 2 or 3.
hope everyone enjoying the weather. I an loving it!

X


----------



## pink23

Hay- not sure about noise but trying next size teat won't hurt and could be the answer it seems ages since bottle . X x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Not sure bout the clicking noise sorry but can,t hurt to try a diff teat, maybe different sort as opposed to next size? Sinn will soon be your turn  we will be around for you to moan to till you do :haha:
Pink im sure everything will be ok friday and hopefully you can left till you go into labour naturally. 
Anna I usually do my bag around 30wks, you will start to feel happier knowing you are ready for every occurence! You will prob repack it a few times over the weeks anyway! Ooh lots of decorating for you too then and moving stuff about, exciting times.
Amelia with you being so busy its great you have no sickness, be grateful!!!
Hey moomoo how ya doing?
Xxx
Hello everyone ive not mentioned xx


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies sorry I've been Mia lately. Been busy at work and at home. 
Still nothing to report here. I'm on cd55 and waiting for either late ov or for AF to start do I can get going with cycle number 3 :(


----------



## Samie18

Has he always made the clicking sound? Prob nothing to do with it but when I did the UNICEF breastfeeding course we were told babies who click whilst feeding bf or ff often have a tongue tie. It's not always obvious but they can't fully extend the tongue to keep the vacuum around the teat/nipple and thats what causes the click.


Otherwise it can be normal for some to click depending in the teat.

x


----------



## Sinn

Thanks ladies, it's so good to know that we have our own 'secret sisterhood'! That's how I like to think of us all here anyway! 

Today has been a strange one. AF has almost disappeared...expect her to raise her ugly head properly tomorrow. 

Anyway, must get to bed as its work tomorrow-hump day-hooray!

Sinn x


----------



## hay246

well there was a discussion with HV and MW at beginning of slight tongue tie maybe causing him not to latch properly for bf but nothing confirmed for def.

he doesnt do it everytime he feeds, and i did sometimes think it was just him trying to get too much for what was coming out kind of thing, but he has his injections tues so i wil ask HV then, as i defo want it confirmed if it is so that it can be treated asap. 

x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi Honey 

I am good thank you symptons easing off a bit so i'm starting to feel a bit more human, and good news I got my midwife letter thorugh today yippee!! I see them next wednesday :) 

Hay my friends daughter has tongue tie and she had a few very small issues but is growing in a very talkative little girl 

Hope eeryone is well

xx


----------



## betty14

hello ladies, 

sorry ive not posted in a few days, time just seems to be running away :wacko:

i wont try to answer all the posts as ther have been soooo many of them ill get all addled and forget some and dont wanna offend :wacko:

i had 28 wk mw app today all is good have a fundal height of 27 and have only gained 7kg so all is fine! 

baby is laying oblique with her bum on my right :haha: naughty baby :haha:

i am having another GLT tomorrow as she wants its repeated as routine even tho i had it done at 19 wks, i dont mind as long as me and lo are well :thumbup:

honey hope ollie is much better now bless him!!

:wave: hope everyone is well and enjoying spring arriving :) 

x x x


----------



## annanouska

hope everyone is well. ive got 2 days holiday now and the weekend woooo! also had my mat leave and holidays confirmed so i finish on fri 25th may yey! really dont like my job right now so cant wait to get some time off. 

DH is out on call tonight so i tried to get some petrol (genuinly running low) its manic! i gave up as wasnt sitting there waiting for 1/2 hour. ended up having a chinese takeaway :dohh: esp not good as i may go shopping in manchester tomorrow and i normally have a kfc when i go (its the only time i ever eat them for some reason is in manchester!). will wait and see :winkwink: 

my mum and sister are on a name bombardment rampage, they keep texting me names 4/5 times a day :dohh: im very bored of it now and have told them but they wont stop! im also getting bored of being told it might not be a boy so dont decorate nursery etc. as hubby said- if its not a boy its not a boy it can still have a pirate nursery and a few blue tops! 


think its the nice weather making me cranky- im not a sunshine person- well i like sun just not heat! i love nice crisp cool days with blue sky and sun xxx


----------



## annanouska

well ive finally decided to take a pic- not sure if i still look fat ( i feel like i do but its pretty hard as ive been so big beofre and still am) or if i have a bit of a bump. MIL DH and manager think i look babyish now but nobody else does. quite frankly i dont care provided hes ok!
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thats a beautiful looking baby bump :happydance:


----------



## moomoo32

I second Honey lovely baby bump :) xx


----------



## pink23

People keep commenting thinking I'm only 5 months lol . I think i have put on about 7kilos which is good as I'm nearly 13st now and with caleb at 36 weeks i was 15st oops. I am on my feet all day most of the time.
I have my scan/review tomorrow fx'd for not having to have steroids or finish work early. Baby is very active and gives me a shock at times. Sometimes finding it hurts when I walk quite low down hopefully will pass soon.
Hope evryones ok xx


----------



## annanouska

good luck for tomorrow pink xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Anna your bump is beautiful! 

Good luck tmro pink!


----------



## Honeybear1976

How did you get on pink?


----------



## pink23

I had my scan and quite shocked baby measuring 34 weeks estimated 4lb in weight. It's so gutting to know I have tried my hardest with baby and sugars and may probably have baby sooner rather than I thought . Don't think work will be to happy but nothing can be done. Usual consultant not here so not sure what will be Said now. A bit scared to be honest. Baby has a lot of fluid which explains the movements x x 
Have scan booked Thursday and the following Friday x x z


----------



## Honeybear1976

Try not to panic till you've seen the consultant and you may find that at the next lot of scans growth has slowed down. They do have growth spurts during pregnancy. At our 4d scan some parts of Ollie were measuring 2 weeks ahead. I'll keep everything crossed that it turns out to be a false alarm xx


----------



## Diddums

Aww Pink sorry to hear. Hopefully everything will be ok at the next scan. But at least they are keepin bubs as safe as possible. 

AFM I'm still waiting to ov I think. Ff says I ov on cd48. Can someone have a Look at my chart and let me know what you think? If I did ov we didn't bd so no chance of bfp but would mean AF and could start my first soy cycle. However last two months I've have an 8 day LP so to get to 11dpo (according to FF) probably means I haven't ov? 

Just want AF lol :( if anyone wouldn't mind having a look at my chart I would appreciate it xx

How is everyone else? Any nice weekend plans? Think we might be going to the ideal home show on Sunday which should be nice xx


----------



## betty14

sorry to hear that pink, but they are keeping you both safe, fingers crossed the growth slows down and you can go closer to term :hugs:

didums i didnt chart so its all a little confusing to me, are you using opk as well? hopefully af will arrive soon for you or you had a stealth eggy that you caught :winkwink:

x x x


----------



## hay246

diddums sorry i didnt chart i have no idea how it all works. was all abit confusing for me, so i didnt do it!

pink hope all turns out ok, and that baby will hang in as long as possible!

sad that the weather has gone a bit poo now :(

hope everyone has nice weekend
x

p.s thought i'd update you on allister with pics, cant believe how fast he is growing up!! they don't stay baby babies for long!


----------



## annanouska

Hay he's gorgeous! 

Pink- sorry to her bout baby. U have done your very best and nobody can ask for any more than that. They are watching you closely and you are going to be just fine each day and week is closer to term and although lo may have to early they will be strong like ollie and you will have your bundle of joy that much sooner! 

I k ow it must be scary but hang in there the consultants do this all the time and they will keep u both safe. 

Hope everyone else is well. I'm just round the in laws hubby is playing car maintenance with his dad. 

Will have to get some pics ofs my clothes. Have got 2 tuxedo rompers and an ad/dc t shirt! Hubby has put it with a pair of jeans and esnte to get a little jacket to go with it! I'm really proud. Of my hubby. 6 ft 8 mean looking thing has gone all soft it's very cute xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Diddums said:


> Aww Pink sorry to hear. Hopefully everything will be ok at the next scan. But at least they are keepin bubs as safe as possible.
> 
> AFM I'm still waiting to ov I think. Ff says I ov on cd48. Can someone have a Look at my chart and let me know what you think? If I did ov we didn't bd so no chance of bfp but would mean AF and could start my first soy cycle. However last two months I've have an 8 day LP so to get to 11dpo (according to FF) probably means I haven't ov?
> 
> Just want AF lol :( if anyone wouldn't mind having a look at my chart I would appreciate it xx
> 
> How is everyone else? Any nice weekend plans? Think we might be going to the ideal home show on Sunday which should be nice xx

Diddums to me it looks like you O'd on day 45 with day 48 being a wrong reading! Your luteal phase would then be 14 days so far which is possible since your cycle is long anyway. Ff told me I had an 8 day luteal phase which freaked me out so I think they get it wrong sometimes. Shame you didn't opk on day 45! Did you say you have been to the docs? Sorry I can't remember x


----------



## Diddums

Hi Amelia

Thanks for the reply. I guess I just have to wait and see. I did actually do an OPK on CD45. I do one everyday lol, just forgot to add it to FF, done that now. Dunno whether I should wait for a couple weeks to see whether AF turns up on April 3rd (AF always used to start around the beginning of every month before BCP). Then if it doesn't show up by Wednesday go see a Dr and say its been two months since last period and whether they can give me anything to bring it on? Maybe explain that I am TTC and have no chance with a missing AF? 

How is your pregnancy? Many symptoms? xxx


----------



## nexis

Diddums said:


> Hi Amelia
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I guess I just have to wait and see. I did actually do an OPK on CD45. I do one everyday lol, just forgot to add it to FF, done that now. Dunno whether I should wait for a couple weeks to see whether AF turns up on April 3rd (AF always used to start around the beginning of every month before BCP). Then if it doesn't show up by Wednesday go see a Dr and say its been two months since last period and whether they can give me anything to bring it on? Maybe explain that I am TTC and have no chance with a missing AF?
> 
> How is your pregnancy? Many symptoms? xxx

You should probably go and speak to the doctor if AF doesn't show up, by my doctor told me to wait it out a bit longer at the two month mark with no AF. Have had a blood test now is been 4 months. Your doctor might be different though x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Ah in that case maybe you didn't O if you didn't get any pos opk! Tho it seems weird cos your temps are up! I'd defo go to docs as your last two cycles were 31/32 days it seems very odd this one is so long! 

My preg is ok I don't have many symptoms just very sore bbs!!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Diddums I didn't chart so can't be of any help there but I did use the opks and found them really good. I would go to the docs if af doesn't arrive and hopefully they will give you something.
Hay he is scrumptious and talking of scrumptious I made some gingerbread men with the kids night before last and Ollie woke up so brought him down to join and took a few pics so here are some so you can see how Oliver is coming along. Maybe not then every pic I try to upload says file is too large?? Will try again later.
Hope everyone else is having a nice wkend, Brandon has his piano exam tomorrow so bit on edge here!!!


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Hope your all having good weekends.

Just when I started to relax boom! Been knocked for 6 again. I had backache on Friday most of the day no bleeding had a nice bath and sleep and it went so didn't worry about it. Today about midday went to the toilet wiped and theee was bright red blood and what lokked like a lump of tissue in the water ( not huge smallest fingernail size maybe) I checked down below with a mirror ( sorry if tmi) and there appeared to be a pool of bright red blood just at the entrance. I put a towel on and there is blood on it size of a penny. Since then I've been to the toilet twice and there has been little lumps in water but only blood when I wipe. Now the bleeding and lumps seem to have stopped. I have rested in bed all day and will only go [email protected] if the bleedinggot worse. I am going to get up for a bit and see if anything else happens. I did have a bit of a cough this morning so wonder if its just that and I have a very sensitve cervix. Got midwife on wednesday so will tell them all this. 

Sorry for such a long post.

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Aww sorry moomoo hope its nothing! Is there a early pregnancy unit at the hospital you can go to before the midwife weds?


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Sammy. 

The EAPU only do scans on an appointment basis. I have there number so will see how I go and may give them a call tomorrow. I am only at work monday and tuesday next week so will take it easy and see how I get on.

P.s I am not in any pain no cramping etc so trying to keep positive.

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah usually you get lots of pain if anything serious so it could be anything. Give them a ring though if your worried xx


----------



## hay246

Moomoo your so laid back! Which is prob a good thing else u would be winding yourself I about it, hope it's nothing bt I would probably get checked! Up2u though,

X


----------



## moomoo32

I can be a right worrier Hay and have been known to think too much about things and drive myself nuts so trying not to think about it too much as the stress won't be good for me or bean. 

Not sure how long I'll last though ;) 

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Hope everything is ok moomoo x


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Sammy 

There was nothing else yesterday and nothing today, although I was sick this morning and feel very emtional today! I never dreamt this would be such a rollercoaster ride. I am at work today but have booked tomorrow as leave so wont be back until next Tuesday. I rang my doctors but he is only in today and then on leave until the 16th April so i'm going to see what the midwifesays on wednesday and take it from there. I am covinced I just have a very sensitive cervix and my period would have been due a week ago so maybe that is connected too. 

Going to stay indoors tomorrow and do nothing. 

xx

Hope to get my scan date through soon


----------



## Honeybear1976

So glad everything has stopped Moo, sick is good as its part of the influx of hormones making you sick and the emotions are same reason :haha::haha:, cant ge long till you get scan date now. I had quite a lot of bleeding at 20 wks with my daughter and turned out cervix was irritated. 
Brandins piano exam this afternoon so feeling nauseas on his behalf!


----------



## Abbi808

*Moomoo* - you have such a great attitude! Really hope all is ok but call the EPU if you get any worse!

*Honey* - Good luck to Brandin in his exam! Fingers Crossed!

*Diddums* - I would go to the doctors. It doesn't help to get the ball rolling!

*Hay* - love the pics, he is such a cutie! I can't get enough pictures of Jake, I am obsessed! haha! Glad to hear that he is close to rolling over. Jake was around 2 1/2 months too so it is probably close. He did his first proper laugh this weekend. Managed to get him to do it once more since so hoping he starts doing it a lot soon! It's so cute!!

*Pink* - Sorry to hear your news, especially when you have tried so hard! Try not to get too down about it. I hope everything is ok!

*Betty/Anna* - hope your pregnancies are going well! 

Time seems to be flying. Feels like 5 minutes since Jakey was born and now we have new babies due so soon! Those with lo's, when did you start weaning? I plan to breastfeed until 6 months and then I will switch to formula but I am wondering whether to introduce any foods a little earlier? Anyway, hope all is well with everyone & sorry if I have missed anyone! 

xx

PS:- for those not on fb, I thought I would add my latest picture of Jake! 

xx
 



Attached Files:







photo (21).jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Honeybear1976

Abbi he is such a stunner. Any reason youre changing to formula? I started Ollie on solids at 25wks ppl do start earlier as did I with my others but you will see signs when he is ready. You may find he vomits the formula, Ollie had a half my milk and half formula in hospital when he was in till I expressed enough for each feed and he threw it up, the consistency is very different. Xx ps how did you get the pic on? Mine keeps saying file is too large?


----------



## Abbi808

Aw thanks Honey! He is such a sweetie! I uploaded the pic as normal, advanced and attach etc? How big is the file? Well I love breastfeeding and initially wanted to get to 3 months but as Jake has taken to it so well I think 6 is achievable. I plan on switching to formula as expressing is so hard going, my boobs are always leaky and I would just like my body back by then! Haha! I didn't realise that there could be a problem though? I was hoping I could use some follow on milk! Do you think formula is something that takes time to get used to? Maybe I could introduce it slowly? Bit worried now! 25 weeks seems like a good time, I was thinking to wait until around then too. I'm excited to see him trying new things but want to make sure he is ready first! X


----------



## Samie18

I've just started weaning so 20 weeks. Shes having bottles as normal and tasting lots of different jars. Now my weaning book arrived i'm gonna start trying to cook stuff. Think it will be a few weeks until she is on proper meals.
Sophia went breast to bottle no probs, all you can do is try him and see how you get on 

xx


----------



## Abbi808

I will do Samie! Fingers crossed he is ok with it! It's a few months away yet so I will do a bit of reading and look for some tips! I guess I will just see how Jake gets on bf'ing and if I think he would benefit from having more to eat then I will try some starter foods! Very exciting! Xx


----------



## annanouska

awwww hes so cute! even hubby said aw when i showed him. 

its scary how quick these babies are growing up. it feels a long time left until little bean is here but no doubt soon il be cooking up meals. can just see hubby moaning that i buy more lock and lock tubs0 ive got a bit of lock and lock ocd i love them!!!! 

hope betty is ok not hear much from her recently and pink too. i think pinks having a little girl :flower: dont know why just do. 

moomoo- i cant get over how chilled out you are, i would have been tot he epau im terrible!! if may be an irritation or could be a little tiny clot you had. when i had my big bleed at 13 weeks i had tissue type clotted things :blush: (sorry tmi). sometimes (the epau doctor told me this) you can have a bleed or loose a bit of the lining form outside the sac which is ok and doesnt harm the bean. glad your having a bean too. ours was bean, then little bean and now the sunday name is little bean sprout! mainly just bean tho!!! 

hubby has ordred a suprise- we go to pick it up on friday from mamas and papas....its.... all the zeddy and parsnip nursery things!!!!! he got some borders, pictures, cot tidy, nappy stach, rug, activity sprial and two cuddly characters and the bedding set for after 12 months oh and a coat hook!!!!!!!! was a bit random but he said i saw it and thought it was cool- he doesnt like netral so a bit of a shock! i was going to do all bright colours but was worried it would be too over stimulating so looks like parsnip and zeddy it is :happydance: xxx


----------



## hay246

aww abbi lovely pic! hes sooo cute!! where did u get the hat from its super cute!! i have like a bucket style one for allister, but he looks such a dude in that one u have lol!!
glad its stopped moomoo!!

samie, betty, honey, diddums anna pink :hi:

sorry if missed u! xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Glad things have stopped moomoo!! I know it's a scary time isn't it? I have my 12 week scan a week on Thursday and it's always on my mind hoping things are ok.

Zeddy and parsnip sounds cute Anna!! 

All the baby pics are so cute, Abbi I saw yours on FB jake is lovely )


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks everyone! He is just the sweetest thing, I can't get enough of him! Haha!

*Anna* - I have seen that in M&P, it's lovely! How sweet of your OH! 

*Amelia* - very exciting! I know it is scary but just think positive. It will be so lovely seeing your lo on screen! I remember my 12 weeks scan like it was yesterday! 

*Hay* - it is from h&m. It was only cheap! They sell them online. I got some denim shorts with braces from there too. Can't wait for the summer so he can wear them. They do some lovely stuff and the prices are pretty reasonable! 

Xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - https://www.hm.com/gb/product/96529?article=96529-C

xx


----------



## betty14

:wave: im ok, have been posting but noone was replying so guess they didnt show up or something :shrug:

hope everyone is well :hug:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

I haven't seen you post for a while either betty! Wonder what happened to your post.....you been putting rude pics on so that the moderators removed them before they were live lol!!


----------



## betty14

I have posted a few times, did a big update after mw last week :shrug: 

Maybe it was the naked pics that did it :blush::haha:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I havnt seen a post bout ur midwife appt Betty. Will go thru your posts and find now and respond, can only think Ive missed a page of posts when trying to catch up :haha:


----------



## Honeybear1976

betty14 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> sorry ive not posted in a few days, time just seems to be running away :wacko:
> 
> i wont try to answer all the posts as ther have been soooo many of them ill get all addled and forget some and dont wanna offend :wacko:
> 
> i had 28 wk mw app today all is good have a fundal height of 27 and have only gained 7kg so all is fine!
> 
> baby is laying oblique with her bum on my right :haha: naughty baby :haha:
> 
> i am having another GLT tomorrow as she wants its repeated as routine even tho i had it done at 19 wks, i dont mind as long as me and lo are well :thumbup:
> X
> honey hope ollie is much better now bless him!!
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty baby Betty!!:haha: At that stage of my pregnancy with Sofia she was tranverse and stayed like that till just before I had her at 38+3 little monkey she was! When will you have the results of the glt? Your fundal height is good :thumbup:
> 7kg is fab you didnt want to put on too much did you? During the last few wks thoug you may find yourself putting on 1lb per week!
> Xx


----------



## Samie18

Aww I missed that too somehow! Why they repeating it? Good your measuring there about too! I've put more weight on since having Sophia than the whole pregnancy!!!! Not good =o(


----------



## betty14

Honey i didnt want to put much on and have luckily not had to watch it, hopefully it will stay that way! i am putting about 1lb a week on now but thats fine i will have gained around 2 stone on by delivery which is fine!! the consultant cant moan at me for that eh!!

samie, my mw wanted the GLT repeated because im 28 wks and had the first one done at 19 so just a matter of course i think..... i had it done last thurs and it was ok, only thing is i collected the paperwork and it said my urine was positive for glucose is that ok?? also one of the levels on FBC was elevated, im guessing the doctor will have looked over them right? so if there was any concern she would have called me in? :shrug:

its silly really my mw isnt resident at the hospital im having bubbs at so she cant access my bloods :wacko: i have said so many times this is silly as what if something was wrong :shrug:

cannot believe im 29 weeks tomorrow so excited but also feeling a little in limbo as i want to get things together and ready but still feel its a little early :dohh:

samie my friend has gained more weight since delivery than when she was pregnant! its madness, must be a metabolism thing!

x x x


----------



## betty14

ooh honey also meant to say, did they worry about sofia being transverse up till then? can they turn them or is it c-section if they dont move?

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I actually spent time every day rocking back and forth on all 4's!!! It seemed to work. Lots of things to try before c section being the last resort. 2stone is a great weight during a pregnany. It's not too early to get organised now, have fun :thumbup:
xx


----------



## betty14

honey im glad you said that :happydance::happydance: OH is off for 10 days from thurs so i think we will get started on sorting, i have been given a ton of clothes so need to sort sizes etc! gonna keep all NB and 0-3 down and bag the rest for the loft, pretty sure she wont wear half of what i have already :haha::haha::haha:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah routine is 28 weeks. Had you had anything sugary before your urine test?
Thats mad the midwife cant access your bloods you would think she could ring the hospital for them!
Dont worry about her position we dont worry until 36 weeks then if still oblique plans will be made for ecv or section!

Ive put all the weight on since going back on the pill its madness. I lost 18lb whilst pregnant and have put 14 back on =o(((( im gutted really wanted to be good but lack of time makes for eating shit!

Sophia had been noticing Fergie (cat) the past few weeks now she just sits laughing her head off at him and screaming in excitement! i love it, think it scares him but he doesnt run lol. Your little lady will do the same with your brood! I will try get a vid on put it on FB its so funny!


----------



## betty14

think i will be rocking like honey is she stays that way :haha: soooooo dont want a section! is there any way for me to tell which way round she is myself?

i had the the 410ml of lucozade for the GLT then my doc requires you hold a wee for 2 hrs and they send it off with the bloods.... when i called they said the result was satisfactory so guess its all ok :shrug: my mw asked me for the value of the result which is why i have the print offs of all the results, the FBC results are all gobbldy gook :haha:

aww bless her thats so cool she laughs at him! one of my girls is so so dopey that lo could pick her up by the tail and she would like it :haha: cant wait to see how they react to her!! would love to see the vid if you can get one!!

the pill is evil in sooo many ways :haha: hopefully when you setle on it you will loose the weight again and also when you get a bit more time you can eat better :) i say dont worry for now :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## annanouska

i missed your posts too betty- i thought something was wrong!!! 

glad you seem to be doing well. ive not got the mw now until 34 weeks as they said im with the consultant for growth scans so no real point! 

made me laugh about the cat and sophia! my MIL is stressing over the cats and has even statred advising me on rehoming!!!!!!!! i have explained all will be fine and they certainly are nto going anywhere. 

i have to confess-im getting really excited now. im giddy about wanting to start the nursery. still have a lot of things ot get but excited about that too. the thing is- i keep stopping myself. i know this sounds silly but im afraid to be too happy or excited as im worried that if i do something bad will happen. sorry for the :wacko: post but i dont know who else to explain it to. im trying hard tho and i just cant wait to get decorating and put all the things in the nursery! i even had a dream i was in there hte other day with it all nice and pretty. 

little bean got mad at work today- i was speaking to a really rude customer who was seriously winding me up. i was keeping very calm but he was an idiot and very abusive. as the man was getting more nasty little bean went mad kicking about! i was in hysterics afterward and said to my manager- baby tried ot beat up a customer for me!!!! :haha:


----------



## Samie18

Glucose in wee after lucozade is normal.

You could try and feel her position but its hard. Get the midwife to show you how she feels next time then it will be easier. You can try by feeling for a hard area of baby and cup your hand around it to feel if its round then rock it side to side then you will know ifs its a head or bum. Heads usually wobble bums more sturdy... prob makes no sense!

Thats funny about bump Anna. And its about time you got excited hes nearly here!!!!


----------



## betty14

anna thats too funny about bean trying to beat the man up!!

you should allow yourself the excitement, you dont want to look back and regret not being! i know what you mean about the nursery, i would love it done but we are going to wait till she is here i think... i know exactly how its going to be tho :thumbup:

thanks samie, your a star letting me pick your brains! i figured if anything was abnormal they would call me in but the way the midwifery is up in the air here atm you never know :wacko:

i dont think ill try poking at her, will prob not be able to work it out and make her mad :haha::haha: i think she is still oblique tho as getting rolls in the same place!

i have growth scan at 34 weeks anyhoo!

x x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone, is anyone doing anything nice over Easter?


----------



## Samie18

Nothing here =o( its just another day.
you?

We did our nursery in Sept last year.......She still hasn't slept in it haha we sometimes get her dressed in there but it's mostly redundant lol


----------



## annanouska

i need the nursery for storage of baby things! also have a cotbed with changer on top so going to use it as my station and its right next to the bathroom so ideal for after bath time (although il prob bath downstairs!!). im a bit ocd about things being done and id feel guilty if he didnt have a room even though doesnt sleep in it LOL! if hubby needs sleep int he night though i can go in there to calm baby a bit. going to get a little crib for him for our room. im not a moses basket fan and need to try (lol) not to co-sleep. hubby sleeps like a concrete block and owuldnt wake for anything and I am a terible fidget sleeper so would worry about suffocating LO with the duvet or knocking him out of bed or something weird-plus i think id think he was my bear i used to sleep with and prob strangle him or somehting odd!! i think co sleeping is great if you can mange it but i know how bad we are at sleeping just 2 of us! xxx

btw i got a bath-its very exciting. its a fisher price aquarium thing with sling / hammock! i thought it appearerd cool and practical. 

nothing exciting for easter here may start the new study so we can clear out what will be the nursery xxxx


----------



## betty14

:wave: mrs h how are you? 

Samie that's what I was thinking, the nursery won't be used for quite some time so might as well do it at our leisure and do it perfectly! 

Anna sounds like you will need it up if your going to use it for changing etc! Our changing table is going downstairs as going up for every nappy change could be a little tedious :wacko:

We have busy busy Easter its my nieces bday so family time Friday and sat then we are doing our room up new carpet etc (well hubby is :winkwink:) not sure what else but that will keep us pretty busy! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

MrsHopeful said:


> Hi everyone, is anyone doing anything nice over Easter?

I'm going to New York on Saturday!! Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## pink23

Wow Amelia have fun x x
Well I'm at work and it's 10-8 so haven't a clue how I will manage that one lol. Scan tomorow . Think my scales don't work lol yesterday I was on them and I was 12at12 and not long after breakfast today I checked and now I'm 12st 6 lol I'm just glad I haven't out on a load of weight this time. Having caleb keeps me active so that's good. Scary to think if I only go to 35 weeks I will be having baby in just over 4 weeks. Coming around to the idea now but trying my best with diabetes to even everything else out.
Scan tomorrow at 3 and taking oh this time as is extra support for me.
What a horrible day it's currently snowing and raining, really need to go out soon as I need to put prescription in and pop to shops , war to do it soon so I'm back at home then can tidy up and have a day in until work at 5 x x


----------



## Samie18

Wow Amelia you lucky thing!

Remember that post i said about devinebeauty.........well it turns out it was one massive lie!!! Cant believe some people are so sick they would lie about things like that! Sad person.


----------



## betty14

wow amelia, i love new york have a fab time :)

pink hopefully your scan will go well and you can cook bubbs for a while longer :hugs:
i dont envy you the bad weather, i hate snow its pretty when it first settles but it just grinds everything to a halt! plus my oh cant come home if its too bad!

samie, thats terrible there are some weird ppl in this world!! 

x x x


----------



## pink23

Wow that is terrible sammie why on earth would you lie about that. 
Thanks Betty . It was horrible walking the wind was so cold. Happy 29 weeks it's has flown nearly in the last quarter Betty x x


----------



## betty14

It has gone quick! Will be weird to counting down single figures!! 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Hope you are all well, thank you for your support it means a lot xx

I had my midwife appointment today, lady was lovely not concerned about my spotting etc said it was probably implantation bleeding and would become more of a concern if it continued after 12 weeks. 

As my BMI is right on the threshold (31!) I have to have GTT test during my 28th Week. 
and I should get my scan date next week, otherwise she was happy.

oh and she said my due date should go by my early scan which was a week behind my dates so my new due date is the 3rd November.

Pink I hope your scan goes ok tomorrow.

Amelia have a fab time in New York you lucky thing :)

Betty lovely to hear from you wonder where your posts went. 

Honey hope your sons exam went ok

Loving the baby pics they are soooooo cute! 

Sorry if I have missed anyone hello to everyone else :)


----------



## betty14

Moomoo that's good news, glad your mw is nice makes all the difference eh! 

Hopefully your scan won't be too far away now! 

I had double whammy as my bmi was 30 and I have pcos so have to see the consultant! 

The GLT isn't at all bad.... Ive had 2 now :wacko: The worst part is holding your wee if they ask you to, some places do some don't! They will prob do it at the same time as the routine bloods at 28 wks!

X x x


----------



## nexis

Rang my doctors today for my blood test results, they said glucose and thyroid were normal as was FSH. She said there were a couple of other ones that hadn't been read yet so she couldn't tell me the results, I know testosterone and LH were being tested too so think it's just those two I'm waiting on now. Have to ring back tomorrow afternoon for those ones. Part of me is obviously happy that the first lot are all fine, but thenn another pary is worried that if they're all normal then what's going on? And whether the dosctor is going to say that we'll just have to wait and see if anything happens if the tests don't show anything. I never thought I'd be wishing AF would show up lol


----------



## annanouska

good luck nexis. 

amelia have a great time. moomoo glad alls ok. 

not long for betty and pink now and im not too much furhter behind. 

cant believe that was a lie samie thats terrible :wacko: 

hope everyones well xxx


----------



## betty14

Nexis, it's a good thing they are all clear so far and I hope the others are too, it might just be that your body needs a little more time after the pill, they might want to repeat bloods on specific cycle days to check for ovulation! 

Anna you are not far behind at all it's all very exciting! 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Nexis

I was going to say the exact same thing as Betty, I had been on the pill (3 different kinds) since I was 17 and only came off it when I started ttc in feb 2011 at 32. I too had blood tests which came back all clear and felt the same as you. In one sense I was relieved that nothnig was wrong but in the other sense I couldnt understand if nothnig was wrong was was it taking me so long to get pregnant. I finally got my bfp just over a year to the day when I took my last pill and the mnoth I fell we hadnt been trying as such to get the right day just having fun! ;). I truly believe as I had been on the pill so long it took that time for the hormones to leave my body. 

Sorry for such a long story but please dont give up hope as the saying goes good things come to those who wait xx

Betty / Anna cant believe how quick your pregnancies are going it only seeems like yesterday that you announced them so exciting xx


----------



## nexis

Just rang my doctors for the last of the test results, they wouldn't give them to me over the phone as they said review by doctor on them, so I have to go and see the doctor to find out what the results are. Generally this means they've found something as if they're all normal they will just give you the results over the phone. Couldn't get an appointment until 13th.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Nexis that may be kind of a good thing as it might be something they can easily fix and then you can get ttc ing with confidence :flower:


----------



## annanouska

nexis mine were all over the show-my testosterone was so high i was more a man!!! the metformin really helped them and my last bloods were NORMAL!!!! 

hope everyone is ok-im glad its the end of the week. been in a lot of discomfort today. ive tried to not worry as it wasnt crippling pain. only way to describe is bad pressure but it was low down near pubic bone but in my stomach. not like a pressure of baby pushing my cervix or anything. think it was either stretching pain or baby laying weird. i ended up in work with my chair almost horizontal! i looked a real state laying there!! its eased off now and when i last felt LO move (2.30) my kicks were high so maybe moved off the sore bit! 

hope everyone has a wonderful easter- we pick up the nursery things tomorrow and may go look at paint x


----------



## Samie18

What a nightmare you have to wait until the 13th but on the plus side if they have found something at least you can now work on how to resolve it and get your BFP!

When you nursery is done Anna you have to post piccies! And don't worry about the pain (even though i know you will) i discovered pain is part of pregnancy because i had every pain possible lol

x


----------



## annanouska

you will be really proud of me im trying very hard to not worry over things ( she types wondering why he's gone v quiet this afternoon LOL!!). will certainly post pictures once its done :flower: 

hope you all have hot cross buns yummmy we will be! x


----------



## hay246

Amelia have a great time how exciting!
God I can't believe she lied about that, shocking wht is wrong with people!

I am going to my brothers weekend, I have bought a new pram lol, selling mine (oops) ha ha. 

X


----------



## AmeliaLily

Yay I'm so excited about new York but nervous too cos I'm scared of flying and usually have a few beers beforehand!! I also need flight socks cos I have a varicose vein in my leg. Midwife said I should be ok as long as I move around now and again. I'm sure I'll be going to the loo plenty so I'll definitely be walking around!! 

Moomoo glad to hear things are better now!! 

Nexis at least if you have a problem they'll have more chance of being able to fix it. 

Anna definitely put pictures of your nursery up when you have done it!! 

Betty glad you are well, not too long to go for you now!! Wow


----------



## Diddums

Hi ladies sorry I've been MIA I've been very busy at work. 

Nothing had changed for me. I am onto cd 64 and still no sign of AF. Not sure of I have ov? What do you ladies think? (chart in signature). I have a doctors appointment for Monday 16th and I will be cd75. I'm seeing another doctor so hopefully she will give me something to bring on AF. Might also ask for a blood test to have a look at hormone levels. Not sure whether they will give me one? Though I reckon she will moan at me for my weight which is fair enough. I know I need to lose weight just have no will power :( one step at a time!

Currently chilling in the peak district with hubby and furry baby for a few days. Been really nice xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Diddums you should definitely push for blood tests! Particularly as your first two cycles were normal length and this one clearly is not! Your temp is getting higher when did you last do a preg test?

How are the other TTC ladies? Sinn? Mrs H?


----------



## Sinn

Hi all!

I'm doing ok, enjoying some time off work (I'm a teacher). Still nothing going on for me!

Amelia hope you have a lovely time away! 

Sinn x


----------



## Diddums

Hi Amelia. I took a test yesterday with fmu and it was a bfn. That's was 15dpo do I think if I had ov and was preg it would have showed. Also hubby and I didn't bd at all in fertile period as he busted his ribs. Our last bd was 9 days before supposed ov. Guess I only have I wait another week and a half until doctors appointment xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Sinn said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm doing ok, enjoying some time off work (I'm a teacher). Still nothing going on for me!
> 
> Amelia hope you have a lovely time away!
> 
> Sinn x

Hi Sinn, 

I'm a teacher too!! Are you primary or secondary? 

It's lovely being off isn't it?


----------



## AmeliaLily

Diddums shame you have to wait so long for a docs appointment. I really hope you get it sorted out it is very frustrating not knowing what is going on inside your own body :-(


----------



## annanouska

wooo lots of teachers! I was a teacher-for 6 months!! then i had a nervous breakdown :wacko:. i taught secondary english and it was / is my passion. i think maybe i went through it all too fast-straight form school (finished a yr early) a levels, uni, pgce etc. i wish id had a more supportive placement and i probably would have stuck at it more! BTW forgive all my spelling and typing- i go into fast click mode! 

for those trying to sort out their cycles-agnus cactus is meant to help. personally i didnt take it as i left my body alone a bit as it was so confused but i think abbi or hay may have done? 

hay- what pram did you have / now have? 

can i ask another annoying question??? 

ive got my head around monitoring movement patterns (still makes up a pattern a bit!) and i count kicks if im ever worried but normally just monitor the movements BUT NOW.... ive heard you should watch for increased movement as it may mean baby is in distress with the U/C??? how much is increased?! after his quiet afternoon he went crazy at 9pm belly was wriggly like i had the VHC in there! then a few wiggles all night (i dont normally notice nighttimes) hes clomping around a bit now too! thing is i think he seems to move every dya but sometimes is a bit lazy and rests then has a few days of ninja baby then a bit more chilled out........:dohh: its so hard all this! didnt help i was home alone with no tv (blew up dont ask!) so did indulge in google :blush: xxx


----------



## Sinn

I'm primary, currently foundation stage and I love it!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Sinn said:


> I'm primary, currently foundation stage and I love it!

I'm secondary maths!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna Im gonna come take your computer away! Stop googling, if no tv read agood book, not baby related! Stop worrying, you will soon have a beautiful baby then the worrying will really start!
Diddums hope your body kicks itself up the bum and things regulate really soon.
Sinn they are lovely at that age arent they? Jack is starting reception in september, he is really looking forward to it.
Amelia what do you teach?
Cant remember if I said how Brandon got on, the examiner was about 90 and apparently not very friendly, Brandon thinks he may have scraped a pass, time will tell 
Hay why have you changed your buggy? 
Betty have a great wkend with your nieces (you did say nieces yeh?)
Samie is Sophia behaving herself?
Pink, Abbi, nexus have a good wkend, hope you are well.
Hello Mrs H.
Think Ive remembered everyone?
Xx


----------



## annanouska

honey i forgot to ask how he got on! i hope he did well-my old violin teacher was a witch and its so disheartening to children when they are unfriendly. its not about just passing the exams but about the passion and enjoying it so he could have been nice at least!!! 

we picked up the stuff today- husband is on some sort of illegal substance i think as he went to the display and decided the little zeddy rocker and clock would be a nice final touch and got them! i pointed out the rocker (though very cool) is not suitable until 12 months so bit pointless to which he said well it will look good in the room at least :haha: 

this morning whilst doing the hot x buns....toaster blew up!!! so in less than a week thats the toaster, oven and tv!!!!!! just got a new toaster todya and hubby fixed oven. personally i quite like being tv less!!!


----------



## pink23

Happy Easter all. 
Scan went well as far as I know , fluid level went down to 21cm instead of last weeks 24. Including this weekend I have 7 weekends to work but hoping I get told I need to finish sooner. I agreed to do a longer shift over weekend and it's 10 hours both days. It's ok but it's been really busy as work the last few shifts.
Hope everyone is ok x x


----------



## annanouska

look after yourself pink- try not to overwork too much xxx


----------



## hay246

Hiya!
Changing pram as the two separate handles is making it hard to steer, also as they aren't tyres it is very bumpy, I just overall have gone off it lol. I am getting the Quinny buzz 3 now and maxi cosi cabrio seat To go on it  excited think it wil be so much easier! 

Hope he has passed honey! :)
Anna google dont do it to yourself lol!
If I had worried about lots of movement being a bad thin I would have been constantly worrying an thinking it was wrong as allister wiggled all the time lots and lots!

Allisters feet go from White to bright red it's so odd but I know they have immature circulation don't they? 

X

X


----------



## betty14

honey, sorry was my poor punctuation... i meant it was my niece's birthday :haha:

hope Brandon is pleased with his results, your kids work so hard they should be proud just because :hugs:

anna, STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE!!!! its only gonna cause you worry and upset that is worse for you and bean than all the possible things your reading about!! babies sleep for 12-14 hrs a day over 24 hrs so if they sleep for a bit then wake up they will be more wiggly!!

i say if you are feeling him move about then all is ok! i think as a mummy-to-be you would just 'know' if something was wrong!!! please try and relax and enjoy, as honey said he will soon be in your arms and you will look back when he is a grunting teen and the pregnancy wil have been a breeze :haha:

pink thats fab news, so glad all looked well, did you see the consultant too? try not to work too hard, especially if its busy look after yourself :hugs:

hay, you had the pliko pramette right? we looked at the quinny buzz 3 its really nice to push and folds so so very tiny! hope you enjoy it more :thumbup:

kix is still MIA, hope she is ok!!

hope everyone is having a nice easter weekend!!

x x x


----------



## hay246

Happy easter all I have a yummy choc sponge cake with choc butter cream my dad got me it's amazing!! 
Betty I have the switch but basically the same just switch faces both ways. I'm glad u said that about Quinny even more excited to get it now. Getting it monday 

X


----------



## Abbi808

*Nexis *- shame that you have to wait a week but fingers crossed it is something that is easily fixed so that you can properly start ttc!

*Pink* - glad app went well, at least being busy means the time goes quicker! ;) Not long to go now!

*Honey* - thank you, just chilling with the boyf and Jakey, eating lots!! Haha! Sometimes exams can seem worse than they actually were! Fingers crossed for him!

*Hay* - I have the quinny buzz 3 and the maxi-cosi pebble car seat, I absolutely love it! It's so lightweight and easy to manoeuvre, you will be really pleased I'm sure. That cake sounds amazing! I want!!! Oh and the soles of Jake's feet go really red from time to time, I think it might be a circulation thing, I wouldn't worry.

*Anna* - you are such a worrier, stay away from google, your lo is just fine in there! They have quiet and busy periods, totally normal!! 

xx


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Happy Easter!

Guess what me, my oh and mother in law went to mothercare for a look around this morning and they were having a free raffle. We hung arouid for 1/2 hour until the prize was drawn and we won! £100 vouchers, gift hamper and a movix buugy package worth £570 we can't believe it still in shock. It is a sign bean is here to stay!!! :) 

Xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Omg!! Moomoo that's amazing! How lucky! X


----------



## Samie18

Wow moomoo how fab!! Lucky thing.

Were good thanks honey! Sophia is still Satans assistant lol but we have had 2 night of sleeping through here's hoping it lasts!! Everytime I put her down on the floor or bed in fact anywhere her legs go like anything...think she think she's in riverdance hahaha

Anna sick babies don't move so don't worry you got a wiggly one onboard. Cord accidents are rare if not they would scan everyone to see where the cord was but they dont. I've only ever once know scan highlight the cord around the neck and that's in 5 1/2 yrs.

Not sure about the feet issue id guess circulation.....didn't you have the same with your hands whilst pregnant??....

How did the hv trip go re the clicky feeding?

Glad everyone else is ok. I hope kix is she's been MIA for ages.

xx


----------



## betty14

Moomoo that's amazing! The movix is mothercare own version of the bugaboo chameleon right? What did you get in the hamper? 

Samie bless Sofia you should film the legs I bet it's fab to watch! Hope the sleeping is here to stay! 

Hope everyone has nice plans for Easter, I'm cooking for 8 ppl tomorrow :wacko:

X x x


----------



## hay246

Abbi so glad u said u love it I can't wait to get it now  I picked up cabrio seat today! 
Samie re the clicky feeds she said she wouldn't worry its probably just nothing an that if it was Tongue tie they wouldn't do anything until ther was probs with speech.
Moomoo how lucky well done!

Allister makes high pitched squeals with excitement now then repeatedly does it it's so funny! He has been sleeping thru for past 6 nights now 

X


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks ladies still cant believe it :) 

Betty I am not sure if it is the Mothercare version of the Bugaboo apparently it only came out in March. The hamper had a sheep teddy bear, 3 pairs of scratch mittens, a blanket for moses basket, shampoo,bubble bath, money box and 10 piece cotton starter kit. We are very lucky. 

We went next door to Toysrus and they had the steriliser we wanted on sale for £55 a saving of £95 it was too good a deal to not get so we got that too. It is the Tommee Tippe starter kit. We are not getting anythnig else until after scan and have asked oh mum to keep it at her house for the moment. In all a very exciting day!

I love hearing the baby stories and cant wait until I can share mine. 

Samie / Abbi great to hear that bubba have slept through the night. 

Betty good luck with the cooking tomorrow 8 is a lot of people but i'm sure you'll breeze it. 

Hello to all other ladies, sorry if I have forgotten anyone. 

xx


----------



## betty14

I tried to find a good link but couldn't :( it looks like a fab system, I actually played with it last weekend :haha: I desperately wanted the bugaboo but they are best part of 1000 all in all so way outta reach! we saw the movix in the catalogue when we bought our pram in feb! I love love love my graco and can't wait to use it :) 

The hamper sounds fab too, you sure were lucky today eh! 

Thanks for the good luck wishes I hope I breeze it :thumbup:
Abbie the squealing sounds so cute, I love how they learn so quick :cloud9: 
X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Betty 

Sorry blonde moment (I'm blonde so allowed to say that :)) was it a link to the buggy you were after or the steriliser? We liked and were going to get a Graco before today. We hadn't looked at the more expensive buggies as my parents wanted to buy the pram so we didn't want to take liberties. What one have you got? 

Xx


----------



## Diddums

Wow congrats moomoo! You must have been so happy :)

I love the bugaboo and my mum has mentioned a few times he would buy us one when the time comes. Although sitting at cd66 the time will never come lol :( hope drs can help. 

Has anyone had to buy a new car? We have a little Peugeot 107 3 door which has the smalles boot imaginable lol

Hope everyone has a lovely Easter tomorrow xxx


----------



## moomoo32

Thanks Diddums we are so excited seems like fate telling us everything will be ok. 

I know its easy for me to say but please don't give up hope. Try to stay positive and keep us updated on what doctors say. 

We were thinking of buying bigger car as we only have 3 door 13yr old nissan micra but movix folds down small so we might be ok.

Have a lovely Easter xx


----------



## Samie18

We had to get a new car as we had a Suzuki swift and you couldn't even get shopping bags in the boot. We got a Hyundai I30 edition it does the job but I just don't love it like I loved my swift. Lucky thing is is chris' car just failed its mot and will cost about £1000 to fix so I've finally convinced him to stop buying jallopies and get a newish one so were going looking at cars next week!

We got a bugaboo cameleon and I do love it but its really big so takes up most of the boot so if your getting a bugaboo make sure your car has a big boot!


xx


----------



## hay246

Our boot is huge! Good job cuz wen we go away we have so much for like a night or two it looks like we r moving out ha ha. 
It was me that said about sleeping thru ad squealing not abbi lol.

I have been demolishing my cake.. Oops! Haha

X


----------



## annanouska

moomoo that sounds really cool-well done to you! 

hay the little squeeling sounds cute :flower: 

hope everyone is ok and had a nice day. just cooking us a roast turkey for supper. hope ienjoy it as i dont feel myself today- no idea why just feel very achy and pressure etc. sure il be fine might venture a warm bath later but the thought of getting out of it at the end gives me the creeps as it always hurts my pelvis nowadays lol xxx


----------



## betty14

moomoo i was gonna post a link for the buggy but my phone just kept showing all of the info so woulda been an essay :haha: 

we went for the Graco symbio b, its the newer version that you dont need the separate carry cot as its all sutable from birth, its looks exactly the same as the symbio... we got it in boysenberry cannot wait to get it out and set up :haha:

boot space isnt an issue for me i have an old ish escort so plenty big enough would love a new car tho, dont love mine, was given it as my old car went bang and we couldnt afford a new one at the time... i always drive OH car when he leaves it at home :haha:

hope everyone had a good easter, ours was good had the littleuns round and did an egg hunt with them :) i was on my feet all day yesterday cooking and had pretty swollen ankles last night and my pelvis felt like it was going to rip in half..... maybe its time to realise im almost 30 weeks and need to slow down a little :blush:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Awwww i cant wait to do easter egg hunts with Sophia! We did nothing yesterday. Got Chris' family round today to helphim move the last bits in the garage round then his printing and framing business will be up and running at last!!

I sent kix a little wall post on fb too see if she's ok....i'm sure she's just far too busy with her little boy but silence is a scary thing!

Honey when will you little un get his results!

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Im hoping for his results next week but will probably be the week after. He doesnt rush to send them out the guy responsible for organising the exams. Its an expensive hobby, we have to pay for the summer exams the end of this month, they are doing theory exams in june, sofia grade 2 and brandon grade 3 and it looks as though sofia will be ready to do grade 4 practical in july so will get £2 or £3 change from £100! Easter egg hunts are great sammie and Im sure you will enjoy them as much as Sophia :haha:
Betty that buggy is fab  glad you had a nice easter, you certainly do need to start slowing down now and get the rest while you can x
Moomoo how fantastic, I never win anything! Bet you were over the moon. Any bits are a godsend as babies are incredibly expensive.
Anna hope that pelvic pain is easing.
Diddums we bought a new car for me when we had our 2nd child as we had 3door. We now both have a Zafira as we go to germany every year to see my family.
Hay it is a military operation packing to go away with babies :haha:
Ollie and I are poorly, took him to docs yesterday as was worried bout bronchilitis but turns out te poor little guy has laryngitis :cry: Im coughing up stuff too and am generally achey so guess it is doing the rounds, Col had a chest infection week before last so Im blaming him! With the bigger kids bringing germs from school and col working in the hospital guess its inevitable. I did hide all the eggs around the house, usually do it in the garden but was too cold.


----------



## Samie18

Hope you all get better soon!
It does sound an expensive habit but sure it will have rewards...you have some little geniuses going on over there, they might be famous and earning loads one day so least they can then look after you lol


----------



## annanouska

hey everyone! its so rainy and misserable :growlmad: 

we tries to go for a walk round the shops just to get out but was so busy we went for lunch in the end and gave up!! 

we have booked to go and see my family in may think il be 31 1/2 weeks. just going fri-mon. do u think thats early enough to travel? they live bout 280 miles away. im going to pack my hospital notes just in case i just fel nervous about going away fom home. xxxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yes its fine Anna we went to Usa when I was 28wks! Long haul flights are bit of a killer but I was fine x


----------



## hay246

Aw honey hope u r all better soon!
Can't wait to take my Quinny for a stroll today! :haha:
Glad everyone had nice Easter. 

X


----------



## betty14

honey, hope you are all better soon :hugs: i knew you had the symbio and love it so was another good reason for going with it :)

my OH has had me resting the last couple of days, feeling good today think i might go through the mountain of clothes i have for our little lady :blush:

anna you will be fine to travel then, i think its sensible to take your notes with you :)

hay, enjoy your first ride with the quinny :)
xx x


----------



## annanouska

hey everyone! hope your all well-we are ok here. trying to sort out all the things we still need-im trying to get through visiting the family then will get the last bits as im not sure if they have got anything. my little sister has got us a vhc rattle and 2 sleepsuits! i actually have NO clothes in newborn- should i get a few vests in newborn then some 0-3. ive only got a few odds and ends in random sizes


----------



## Samie18

I'd get some newborn as they go up to about 9lb is so if you have a little 6/7lber you will need some smaller stuff, just don't get too much as they soon grow out of it!

x


----------



## hay246

Yea definitely get some newborn! Some is bigger than others so may last longer anyway!

Love love my Quinny  

X


----------



## betty14

Anna I would def get some newborn in like the others say they will swamp your lo less than the 0-3 I itially :thumbup: 

I went through all our clothes have a fair amount newborn and 0-3 so we are set for a bit! Will now just have to buy things 3-6 up :) 

Hay glad you love your quinny, what colour did you get? 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

didnt know quinny had diff colours only ever noticed red! 

hope pink is keeping well and honey feeling better. 

Our LO is grounded! he went really quiet yday and didnt feel him all night or morning-i had bfast and went to lay down and said right you get 10 more mins then im going to get checked-woke up then!!! 

got my growth scan tomorrow-hope they manage with my size :wacko: bit tricky last time. im quite round now-it starts very high up under bust and aches a lot there certainly feel my muscles being stretched :haha: xxx


----------



## hay246

Hope all ok tomorrow Anna.
I've got the black one! 
They do quite a few diff colours! X


----------



## betty14

good luck tomorrow anna, how come you have a growth scan so early, i have mine at 34 wks... hoping she isnt gonna be a chunker :haha:

hay, i like it in black, good practical colour! especially with a boy :haha:

my oh fixed our crib today :cloud9: wanna set it up with all the bedding now :haha: i wont tho as the cats would just lurrrrrrve that :haha::haha: oh and i still have ten weeks to go lol!!

x x x


----------



## kix11

Hello!! Sorry I haven't been on here much at all since little Aaron was born just dug my laptop out as promised Samie I would say hello this week! 

How is everyone?! How are all the little ones doing and how are the pregnant mums to be? Betty can't believe your ticker says 30 weeks! Wow not long to go at all! 

I am loving being a mum Aaron is just amazing and such a happy little man it is so rewarding. He is a big chunk already well he was a chunk when born and keeps putting it on! Im still breastfeeding which was really difficult to start with but is great now and he is sleeping through the night so I am really lucky. Had a few problems the last week or so with him not wanting to feed sometimes so going to find out about that at docs appt to make sure nothing too wrong with him - they have said it sounds like silent reflux or a food intolerance. 

Anyway please forgive me for not posting lots of love xxx


----------



## hay246

betty i think i had cot up and sorted quite early lol just wanted it done haha!!
10 weeks so exciting!!

kix we forgive u lol just wanted to hear u were doing ok etc!
glad to hear u r all good !

x


----------



## Diddums

Hi Kix! Good to hear you getting on so well. Aaron looks gorgeous!

Well I think I may finally have ov after a temp spike this morning. Just hoping its because I ov rather than because I'm fighting some sort of infection due to sore throat. Only time will tell and at cd71 I'm hoping AF will arrive ASAP so I can start a new cycle Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Aww Kix you sound like your getting on fab!!

We had our cot up and ready with bedding etc since Sept just because i loved looking at the bed and imagining her in it.... i never imagined it would take until this week until she slept in it haha still it looked nice!

I'm guessing from FB your scan wasn't good Beth??

Fingers crossed for your cycle to sort Diddums!

Was it Nexis waiting for final blood results??.. was the appointment today or tomorrow?

Honey your kids on the Piano are fab! 

Hope everyone else is good

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Kix glad you didnt forget us lol. Glad you are well. 
Diddums glad you could be ovulating 
Betty do the cot whenever you feel ready, not too early now 
Thanks Sammie, we are very proud of them.
Gave in and went to docs this morning and I have bronchitis, Ollie is better though


----------



## AmeliaLily

Really quick post (sorry) cos have my scan in half an hour! 

Also New York was amazing! I'll post properly when I get back.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oo Amelia your scan how exciting  cant wait to hear news x


----------



## hay246

Exciting Amelia glad u had great time!

Anna how ur scan go?
Honey aw no hope ur better soon glad to hear ollie better 

X


----------



## nexis

Samie18 said:


> Aww Kix you sound like your getting on fab!!
> 
> We had our cot up and ready with bedding etc since Sept just because i loved looking at the bed and imagining her in it.... i never imagined it would take until this week until she slept in it haha still it looked nice!
> 
> I'm guessing from FB your scan wasn't good Beth??
> 
> Fingers crossed for your cycle to sort Diddums!
> 
> Was it Nexis waiting for final blood results??.. was the appointment today or tomorrow?
> 
> Honey your kids on the Piano are fab!
> 
> Hope everyone else is good
> 
> xx

Yep it's me waiting on test results, appointment is tomorrow afternoon. I just know that tomorrow is going to drag while I wait for it. I'll be sure to let you all know what she says x


----------



## Samie18

Hope your day passes quickly!

Didn't know you had the scan today! Hope all is well x

Honey hope you get better soon
xx


----------



## betty14

kix fab to hear from you and glad your doing well :)

didums hope you did ov!! ill keep everything crossed for you :thumbup:

samie and honey, i need to get a crib matress then ill put it all together and look at it for a while :haha: cant keep it up tho as the cats will just use it as a sleeping place and ill be constantly telling them out :haha:

honey hope you feel better soon bronchitis is nasty :hugs:

amelia cant wait for scan news!! glad NY was fab for you :)

nexis gl for tomorrow i hope the day passes quickly for you!!

anna how did your scan go?? hope your ok after your post on fb!?!?

we have our parentcraft classes this weekend, was supposed to be later on in the month but the fluffed up so this weekend it is! 

did any of you ladies do them?

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Know what you mean about the cat Betty, i've thrown Fergs out a few times..... i have no idea how he gets in it because the door is 99% always shut but occasionally he sneaks in and is snuggled in her crib!

I didn't do parentcraft, but for obvious reason really.... i knew what was coming lol


----------



## hay246

I didn't go Betty, mainly because I had read so much and didn't feel the need to have to go, if I'd have gone it would only have been for my boyfriend so that he could kind of be a little prepared but he'd have prob got bored so didn't in the end lol, he came to birth plan which she explained most stuff in anyway! 
Altho I think my birth plan was pointless as mw asked all same questions when I got to hosp! 

Anna how u get on?? 

Pink how are u?

Samir n honey :hi:
Nexis hope day doesn't drag and diddums fingers crossed!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty I did parentcraft first time round and thoroughly enjoyed it, didnt really find out much that I hadnt read up on myself which I do comprehensively bout everything that concerns our health lol, but enjoyed meeting other expectant mums 
Anna saw your status too hope you are ok?
X


----------



## betty14

haha samie i didnt expect your would have.... kinda like teaching grandma to suck eggs eh!!

thanks hay and honey, i have been birthing partner for my sis twice (although both ended in c-section) and did the classes with her but that was 10 yrs ago, i know the fundamentals dont change but i know the thoughts on BF do lots so think it will be worth it, plus being our first baby i think it will do OH good to be fully warned about whats to come :haha::haha: i have read lots too so think im pretty prepared 
but our hospital has a night time entrance for ladies in labour so think i do have some things to learn...even if its not about actually giving birth! 

im sure lo keeps shifting position, getting kicked on my right today.... and she rolls soooo much! just hope when she finally runs outta room in there its head down :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey all,

Had the scan and everything is fine! Saw heartbeat and little hands wavin all over the place! Amazing. He said I am 12+1 which is exactly what I thought so due date is 24th oct. I have to have the GTT at 28 weeks as my BMI is now 32 :-/ They were really nice about it, can't believe yours was horrid to you Anna. 

New York was fantastic but did sooo much walking I have blisters on my feet! Saw most things I wanted to see and the food was scrummy!! 

So much going on I don't know where to start!! 

Moomoo that's great you won that stuff! It's karma as you are such a positive person 

Samie I saw your video on FB and Sophia is sooooo cute!! 

Betty you sound like you have a wriggler! Hope she turns head down for you soon. 

Kix nice to hear from you glad you are doing well. 

Diddums that would be fantastic if you O'd!! 

Nexis I hope your day goes fast tomorrow and you get the news you want. 

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## pink23

Hi all x
I was supposed to have parent class but it got cancelled :-( x
Ive got scan tomorrow and feeling a bit optimisitic , hoping baby isn't to big but scared I will told I need steroids and will be having baby soon. Im in work until 19th may buy really want to finish 6th which means I only have 4 weekends to work. I'm slowing down now and hips and back is killing me. Xxx


----------



## hay246

pink good luck tomorrow!

amelia thats great that u were spot on with dates!!

so ive been doing alot of thinking about when to go back to work... thinking to go back in july that will be 6mths off then, and ill stil have my holidays so i can book half days off etc to have extra time with little man. we are doing up our holiday cottage, so the extra money will be ideal, and i wanted to take him to nursery 1 day a week from 6 months, and my mum/boyfriend will have him the other days depending on boyfriends shift pattern. 

what are the other mums plans on going bk to work??

x


----------



## betty14

Amelia that's fab news! Brill your dates are right too!!

Dont worry about the GLT I've had two now and it's fine, they will prob do it with your 28 wk routine bloods :thumbup:

Glad NY was fab, I have been a few times have loved it everytime! 

Pink gl for tomorrow I'll keep all crossed that bubs is cooking at the right speed and he/she can stay put for a bit longer! Hope you can finish earlier so you can rest up as much as poss! 

Hay I think you need to do what feels right for you, but your plan sounds good to me :thumbup:

Hope Anna is ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Glad the scan went well!
Hope everything goes ok tomorrow pink!

Hay I go back in 6 weeks =o( 
So Sophia will be 7 months. I thought it would be fine going back but the closer its getting the sadder I'm getting, I'm afraid of missing things like her first crawl, word etcetc but I can't afford not to go back coz smp is too low it wouldn't even cover my mortgage so dunno who would pay the bills. As Chris is self employed it can take ages for his money to come in so we have no guarantees of other income hence needing mine. 
I was planning on going back full time doing 12 hr shifts so I only worked 3 days a week but they decided to get rid of the 12 hrs so I think I'm gonna drop to 30 hrs a week so i'll only do 4 days. 
Luckily as Chris works from home she will be with him. I have looked in to the nursery and It's £45 a day.... luckily I don't have to put her in full time as it would be near £1000 a month...not worth working!!!! 
Anyhow I think when she's around one I'll put her in one day a week. I don't want her in full time this young as it sounds sad but I don't want her loving someone more than me because she would see them more!!


----------



## annanouska

hey everyone :flower: 

gosh so much to catch up on im sorry that il end up missing somebody out! Nexis hope the tests are ok and fingers crossed diddums has OV. so nice to here the updates on baby aaron-very cute! 

amelia has come to 12 weeks so fast- everyone elses pregnancy goes quick! betty made me laugh about the cats-that will be us! our boy loves LO he curls up on bump and can find him with his paw then gently taps tummy. 

we have parentcraft booked for 32 weeks i think! 

as im sure you all gahtered- had a horrible time today :cry: went on my own and needed to vent somewhere! had the fat people yesterday and ive put on 1.5 kg since feb so then were really pleased at me- i was too as ive ben bad :blush: 

had my scan on another diff machine with another woman and she was just so nasty. i asked if she can check hes a boy 'il be lucky to see anythign through all your tissue'. and jsut a whole process of her saying how hard i am to scan. i did say that my top bit where baby is was never fat before so thats just baby / womb and she said well theres significant tissue there absorbing all the US. i just get told it was pointless as its so limited- yet the ribs, spine kidney and heart were so clear to me. i wasnt allowed a pic either! 

i saw the consultant after and they do that weird graph thing. im between the lines for right growth but at the very bottom of it if that makes sense. i tried saying last time he grew at weird times but just got otld to wait for next one. got one at 32 and 36. first words out of her mouth- im dr +++ how is your weight. not how am i etc!!!! im just so fed up of being treated as a fat person rather than a pregnant lady it makes me mad. i got all upset after :dohh: 

btw my bp was perfect :thumbup: i feel so lost as the consultant doesnt say much MW has abandoned me until 34 weeks and i keep getting told about all the dangers of being fat and pregnant. the consultant said normally they guarantee to get baby out in 30 mins if in distress but cant guarantee that with me?? i dont know why?! they keep telling me about the bad things but dont say i need to be booked in for delivery so i have enough staff etc. i jsut feel like the fattest person ever to have a baby. 

LO got mad at her anywya and kicked her off! was quite funny! i just want to enoy it and have a healthy baby but i feel they are making me so nervous :cry: i know im big but im fully operational- i work i cna exercise care for myself clean myself (yes i have been asked before!!!!!) decorate do chores etc. im honestly not a monster form the tv who is bed bound! xxxxx

sorry for the rant il be better tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## annanouska

ps hope pink is ok too and hte growth has settled  

sammie didnt see your post until after. nursery is scary. we need the money for me to work and we have nobody to care for LO so will have to go to nursery but we will be working out if it is worth me working or not when the time comes x


----------



## Samie18

Sorry they spoke to you so bad!

I'll be honest with you, you will be treated like the biggest person ever in the world to ever have a baby but trust me your not!!!
Obstreticians really are bloody rude re BMI trust me i work with them lol. They really have issues with BMI buttttt they do kinda have a reason. Unfortunately research has shown high BMI ladies do have more chance of complications but just as many as those ladies with low BMI and those with Gest Diab and the list goes on and on and on!

The main issue is if by any slim chance you need a c section it will take longer to get to the baby as they go through the tissue in layers. So the skin through to the fat layer then muscle then uterus and waters then baby so the more fat the longer process. They also have to have staff to hold the tummy back if it is larger and there are other issues with anaesthetics and intubation for GA if they can't put the spinal in. 
Then there is also issue with healing as the scar will be under the apron of fat so there is more likelyhood of infection but these are all the what if's.

Buttttttttt in my experience bigger ladies shoot the babies out (not literally hahahaha)
You will be fine and you will probably have a baby who is about 6lbs and comes in 2 hours and you will have no pain relief. 
But if you do need any assistance that's what they are trained in and at the end of the day babies come out of vaginas if your fat or not and in some cases out of the sunroof!

Don't worry what other's say you will still be a wonderful mummy no matter how he get's here. And at the end of the day remember bigger people can't get pregnant in the first place and you proved them wrong lol

xx


----------



## hay246

Anna sorry to hear that! Agree with all what Samie says, love how u r so straight Samie but say it with such niceness an no ur not bein rude! Ther is a way of saying things to people and u defo have a gd way with words! 

And re nursery it's £35 a day here I think! Will prob start 1 day a wk around 6 months ish. The thought of going back is making me sad but like u say smp is shocking!!
My friend just had her baby she has a yr full pay how depressing :-( so jel!!
At least if I go back and use my hols wisely an have half days I can space them out a bit.
Handy that chris works from home tho 

X


----------



## Samie18

Haha funny you say that Hay... i'm well know for just getting to the point and not beating around the bush so to speak lol 
I just think you can fluffy coat everything but if something needs saying just say it but not in a nasty way. Honesty is the best policy over here! But i know just how she feels. My BMI is 34 and i was dreading going to deliver where i work because i didn't want it saying on the board
Jones G1 P0 39 +1 weeks IOL Raised BMI anaesthetic alert then at hand over them saying RAISED BMI as if i don't know i'm a fat cow it doesn't need advertising hahahaha i still ended up delivering where i work though =o)


----------



## annanouska

Thanks Samie- did make me feel better. I know there are risks and I know they have to tell me them but I just dont think you need to be an arse about it! Thing is....they are the doom police but if I bring something up regarding size and pregnancy / delivery I just get ignored! 

The midwives have always been brilliant and my GP has been fine too even the weight management people just hte consultants! i come form a family of medics, drs and surgeons and my grandad hated consultants. He always used to come home (we were raised by him and my nan) and go on about how rude they are and how self opinionated they were yet never wanted to get their hands dirty or do anything! I dont dispute they work hard and have a job to do but the real work and care is always by the nurses/midwives I think. If my (many) trips to L and D have told me anything it is that I was treated witht he best care and kindness even by the 2 drs I saw there too so I think I will just do my best, listen to the consultant and just try as best as I can :flower: 

I think its hard as I am a naturlly anxious person and do worry a lot and I think I just came away feeling if something bad happened it was my fault for being big! fingers crossed everthing will be fine-Little Bean is having a well deserved rest today-he didnt stop moving after the US yesterday and didnt even have his regular naps! xxx


----------



## hay246

Anna I'm sure u and little one wil be just fine!

Agree there Samie honesty is def best policy and I'm also known as one to say it how it is! Lol. 

X


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies. Second day of high temp for me. Hopefully high temp tomorrow morning confirming ov. Only bd three days before ov so doubt will get a bfp but glad I be able to start a new cycle. Any weekend plans? Hubby and I are just chilling as our Little furrbaby was neutered a couple days ago and isn't allowed much exercise xx


----------



## Samie18

Your Granada was sooooo right!! If you ever have any q's I'm here =o)

Are you using ov sticks diddums? Get on the bd now just incase!!_ fingers crossed.

Good luck today nexis
XX


----------



## Diddums

I was using them Samie but never got a positive because I was only using them once a day an I only caught it last cycle because I randomly decided to test again after a negative earlier on in the day. 

We will bd tonight but will probably be too late if I ov two days ago! Hubby and I had very chesty coughs so weren't up to bd and ov kinda snuck up on me a I wasn't expecting I ov anymore this cycle lol. 

And honesty is the best policy. But it's nice when someone phrases nicely and isn't rude. My bmi is ~40 (trying to lose weight but failing at the moment) and the nurses and dr I've seen have been very nice to me about it. They've said that it might impact my chances at conceiving as well as PCOS but that there are overweight woman getting pregnant everyday. Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Do you think the clear blue monitor is more accurate than IC opks? Might invest in one for next cycle xx


----------



## Samie18

I only ever used cheap ov test from ebay but the always worked. But people rave about the clear blue one so it must be good, i was just put off by the price!

Hopefully your egg started its journey yesterday and you might catch it!

x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Diddums said:


> Do you think the clear blue monitor is more accurate than IC opks? Might invest in one for next cycle xx

Diddums I used the clearblue digital ovulation sticks (the ones where you get a smiley face) and I thought they were good as there's no guesswork. I've heard good things about the monitor too though. 
Good luck today!


----------



## nexis

Just got back from the doctors, everything was normal except for testosterone which was slightly high. The doctor I saw said that would be why I haven't had a period since November but she wouldn't want to say for sure that it was PCOS. She's referred me to another doctor at the surgery who specialises in female fertility so I have a double appointment booked with her for the 24th, she thought a double appt was a good idea incase she wants to examine me.


----------



## Samie18

At least there is a dr fertility specialist to see that should set the ball rolling quickly!


----------



## Samie18

Oh an Sophia finallllyyyyyy rolled today... only 3 times but better than none!

One proud mummy today =o)))))))


----------



## annanouska

hope they get the ball rolling quick for you :flower: 

As for OV sticks- I jsut used cheap internet ones form amazon and temping. i think the smiley face ones and the monitor are meant to be good- only thing il say is if you have long cycles its a lot of sticks so gets quite expensive 

glad it is the weekend-i really hate my job right now :growlmad: so glad of a break. ive volunteered for some overtime next week- an hour a day and 4 hrs on my day off :wacko: thought the money may be handy as it will be on my last pay pack before i finish! 

i tried to go on a bit of a diet today-not a proper diet but try and be extra healthy but im so hungry :dohh: i seriously do not know what is wrong with me! im drinking plenty of water but jsut so very hungry. i crave proper food not junk so thats good. im glad i had a cupa noodle soup thing in my drawer for work as i couldnt wait until dinner :blush: 

DH is out on call tonight so im using some bits out the freezer, you know how you get left over bits! im having fish medly, chips and beans. beans are ok chips arent and the fish is ok so not too bad for a friday treat. it beats the other craving of chicken chow mein! 

hope everyone has a lovely weekend and betty enjoys parentcraft-im really excited about that! cant beleive samie has to go back to work so soon :cry::hugs::cry: you will be going back as i finish! x


----------



## betty14

anna i cannot believe how rude that lady was, yes its harder to scan us bigger ladies but just because we carry extra weight doesnt mean we arent human and have feelings!! 

have you made a complaint? even if it just means she behaves better and uses nicer phrasing in future!! :growlmad:

i would say if you are hungry then its because your body needs it, your body is working very hard to cook lo so as long as your not scoffing rubbish all day long then eat when you are hungry!!!

didums i just used cheapy opk so i could test twice a day from end of af on....but if you want to get a CBFM then do, it cant hurt :)

nexis, thats good that you have a fertility doc at your surgery :thumbup: i would imagine the next step will be an us to look for pcos! but now you have the ball rolling and your doc seems fab :thumbup:

samie thats fab!! go sophia, i bet your beaming from ear to ear!!

do you ladies think i should take a notepad with me tomorrow?

x x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi guys, on CD 2 now :-( been TTc since July & still have irregular cycles, so think I'll make a Dictors appointment as I'm fed up now. We waited years to TTC, I am regretting that now. Ehhh cant't believe some of you were newly/just before you got pregnant when I joined this thread -how far on you are


----------



## AmeliaLily

Nexis at least you haven't got too long to wait til your appointment, I'm sure they will start finding out if there is actually something wrong that they can sort out for you. At least if it is pcos you can still get pregnant! 

Mrs H I would definitely go to the doctors. In my area they won't do anything til you have been trying for a year, could you say that if you need to or do they know about the cerazette? I know what you mean about waiting to TTC, you get told all your life you'll get pregnant if you look at a boy without a zillion condoms and pills and then when you do start TTC no one tells you how difficult it can be! I hope your cycles regulate for you soon. 

Betty I would take a notepad! You won't remember all of what they say so might be useful!!


----------



## annanouska

have a great time betty- take a notepad- atleast if it gets boring you can draw doodles!! i hope its lots of fun ours starts on 14th may :happydance: its 6.30-8.30 of a monday night for 3/4 weeks so hopefully il get to finish work early else il miss it! 

Mrs H please go to the drs for some tests and support- just tell them its been over 12 months i would do. hopefully they will help you and see what there is to do. 

Hope everyone is ok-had a dream last night i had a 9lb1 baby! very odd! oh yes forgot to say i was told LO is 'smaller range of average for 28 weeks' est weight of 2 1/2 lb yet my iphone ap states est weight at this time is about 2 1/4 lb so i think LO is fine! i think they have be pre booked as a supersized GD induced monster baby! i was a little baby and hubby was non-human sized! he sill is a giant! i love the advances in medicine and it saves so many lives and things but at times i think too much testing and knowledge is a bad thing- they look for problems which arent there! 

its sunny here :thumbup: just cold ! think il put the washing out anyway-i find great pleasure in hanging washing outside :blush: pathetic!!! xxxxx


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies :) 

Morning all. Ff finally gave me cross hairs. Now I'm just worried that it's because I've has a chesty cough and blocked nose rather than because I ov. In any case I have a drs appointment on Monday to see whether they will prescribe provera. If I get to 14dpo and no bfp I will start taking provera as it obviously means I didn't actually ov. 

Nexis at least the ball is rolling. Do you know what you will be discussing at our appointment? I've made a list of things to talk to my doc about and once I get there I always forget to ask something lol

Thanks Betty and Anna. Still not sure on buying the clearblue stuff. It's so expensive and if I have another long cycle will cost me a fortune lol. 

Aww yay for Sophia rolling. How old is she now Samie? 

Xx


----------



## Samie18

she is 5 months now. She has always hated being on her tummy so its been impossible to get her to try, but we finally succeeded and she did it again today!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hello!!
Can i just ask anyone got false neg while using cerazette ? 
When found out were pregnant, much further along?

Thank you x


----------



## nexis

Diddums said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Morning all. Ff finally gave me cross hairs. Now I'm just worried that it's because I've has a chesty cough and blocked nose rather than because I ov. In any case I have a drs appointment on Monday to see whether they will prescribe provera. If I get to 14dpo and no bfp I will start taking provera as it obviously means I didn't actually ov.
> 
> Nexis at least the ball is rolling. Do you know what you will be discussing at our appointment? I've made a list of things to talk to my doc about and once I get there I always forget to ask something lol
> 
> Thanks Betty and Anna. Still not sure on buying the clearblue stuff. It's so expensive and if I have another long cycle will cost me a fortune lol.
> 
> Aww yay for Sophia rolling. How old is she now Samie?
> 
> Xx

The doctor I saw yesterday said that the doc she's referred me to will be able to tell me exactly what the blood results show and may want to examine me. When she tells me what's going on she can then suggest what to do next, whether that be having a scan or having tablets to get things going. The doc I saw yesterday specialises in weight loss (which is why I've been seeing her) and she also suggested I try the Cambridge weight loss plan, but I've contacted them and it'd be £115 a month :wacko: if the fertility doc says I have to lose weight before they'll prescribe any meds then I'm determined that I'll do it.


----------



## AmeliaLily

Isn't the Cambridge diet a meal replacement type thing with shakes and stuff? Surprised a doctor would recommend that. Have you tried slimming world?


----------



## AmeliaLily

Mummytoamber I got a BFP straight away so can't answer your question sorry!


----------



## Diddums

I did the Cambridge diet a couple years ago. It's very tough and strict but works well. However I did put most of the weight back on once I went back to normal eating. I'm now about to start slimming world and try to lose weight. With Cambridge I lost 2kg a week which didn't give my body a chance to catch up. However with slimming world I reckon I can lose 1kg a week with some mild exercise so my body has a chance to catch up of you see what I mean? The Cambridge diet is very good. But it's a very one shot diet. I tried doing it again a year ago but just the smell of the food made me throw up! I'm hopin slimming world will in the long run teach me to eat more healthy.


----------



## SugarFairy

Hello ladies! Just jumping in to say a quick hello! We're not TTC at the moment as I'm waiting for an op to have my gallbladder removed - hopefully this Summer, fingers crossed! But I came off Cerazette about 6/7 weeks ago, we'll just call it the end of Feb. AF hasn't shown her face yet but I am still BFing so likely a mix of both things. I'm really hoping my cycles kick in soon as I'd like to start TTC no.2 as soon as my ops done : )


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi sugarfairy!! Glad you joined us!! ))


----------



## hay246

welcome sugarfairy

cant help mummytoamber sorry!

betty hope u have good time

samie how exciting :D i keep putting allister on his front and he lifts his head right up and pushes up hes so strong :) got a fab pic of him laughing <<< :cloud9: so in love with him hes just amazing!

hope everyone has nice weekend
pink how did u get on?x


----------



## SugarFairy

Aw hay! What a lush photo : )


----------



## Samie18

Sorry amber not false neg here either.

Welcome sugar fairy hope your not suffering too bad with the gall bladder!!!

Hay that pic is lovely! Sophia just found her upper body strength the past few weeks and lifts herself well now, she's even started pulling up on to her knees when on her front so don't think it will be too long until we have to baby proof the house.

Don't do anything too drastic with your weight. I always find slimming world the best.......if only I could last on it lol

XX


----------



## annanouska

aww hay! that is a really cute pic 

no false eng for me amber but have heard it happens. Welcome to all the newbies who have popped by :flower: 

bet sophia comes on really quick now samie. i agree with not doing too strict a diet. either slimming world or weight watchers depending on your preference would give you the best chance of long term success. 

hope pink is coping ok with work and honey and ollie are better :flower: wonder how rach i getting on these days? xxx


----------



## nexis

AmeliaLily said:


> Isn't the Cambridge diet a meal replacement type thing with shakes and stuff? Surprised a doctor would recommend that. Have you tried slimming world?

Yep it's a meal replacement one, and she said you can talk to someone one on one whenever too. I can't afford it though. I've tried slimming world and weight watchers a few times but again there's a cost involved albeit a lot less than what she suggested. She actually said to me that my only other option than meal replacement was a gastric band but she suggested trying meal replacement first. I can't say I fancy having an op plus I can't see the nhs giving me one anyway as I think you probably have to be even heavier than I am.


----------



## hay246

thanks all :D 

i cant wait for him to roll over :) he is a right fidget and in his cot he ends up all over the show cuz he kicks his legs and wriggles around lol

x


----------



## betty14

mummytoamber i didnt ever get a false neg, if your testing early i know it can happen tho!

welcome sugarfairy, hope your not waiting too long for your op :thumbup:

nexis that seems an extreme thing for them to suggest when your ttc! i lost just over 3 stone doing slimming world before i got pregnant, when i was going through it all i was told to be given clomid i needed a bmi of 29, which i achieved just before i got pregnant but didnt need clomid in the end as i oved using metformin!! if it turns out you do have PCOS beg for met as it is a miracle drug!!!

hay he is so so so cute :) i can see why your in love!



i am shattered didnt sleep well last night resltless legs + two hourly loo dashes + my naughty little boy cat = not a lot of sleep!!!! but parent craft was good, although i have to say i didnt learn an awful lot :haha: i was answering all the questions and the mw said to me "have you been reading the book" :haha::haha: was worth going tho! made one thing quite clear tho i sure dont like the idea of an epi even more now :nope:

:wave: to everyone else!
x xx


----------



## CazMc82

Hello,

So excited to find this thread - it may keep me sane! I have been off Cerazette for two weeks now and have had all sorts of symptoms but no bleeding at all. I have bought some ovulation Sticks and pregnancy kits, done both and both came back negative. 

Just really want to get AF so we can get down to business (but been having sex regularly at every other day!)

Thanks,
Caz


----------



## annanouska

glad you had a nice (ish time betty) 

its nice all the new people passing by :flower: 

we ordered a rocker chair thing for LO form mamas and papas today. like a bouncer but fold flat (wave rocker) thought it may be ideal for afternoon naps and makes it easier to store. 

saving up for crib next. i really dont want to get a crib and wanted to use cot bed right away but it just wont fit in our room. i prefer the crib to moses basket as much bigger and not too different from a cot so hopefully transition easier. 

been clearing my dressing room out today in prep for when we start the decorating. found all my TTC things, ov sticks etc. no idea what to do with them so put them in tub under the bed! i did have one of my- is ti bad luck im looking at my ttc things weird superstition moments but it didnt last long!!!! 

ive picked up a gro egg thing today too even though its not on the list!! i thought it was quite good and im really bad with temperatures and rarely feel cold so think it iwll help me xxxxx


----------



## hay246

Hi caz!

Betty I said whole way thru didn't want epidural, but when I couldn't have any more diamorphine an was in agony I was just like yes il have it give it me now ha!
It was a life saver for me an helped loads didn't really feel anything after, everyone goes on about the birth but they never mention the aftermath of labour I think that's much worse! Stitches were agony I'd rather have given birth again!!
Ha ha! It's all worth it though, just go with the flow is best bet!

X


----------



## pink23

Hi girls x 
Work went quick and didn't over do it x
Omg I have one active baby hoping I get a good nights sleep. I have plans for the week but they are quieter than usual. Xx


----------



## Samie18

Hello caz! Your in the right place =o) just give it time. it took me 32 days for af and 47 days for ov and conception so it isn't always a long time but it varies largely! X

It's was epidural all the way here too! Even though it didnt work great I wouldn't have managed without it! Agree hay even though I've been a midwife ages I didn't realise how painful stitches were. I dreaded tearing sooooo much but thought ah well with an epi I won't feel it tearing but I did, it wasn't as bad as I expected but the healing hurt sooooooo much more than I thought. I think it was a good 13 weeks for it to feel ok and even now I still some days feel a bit uncomfortable! Things we do for our gorgeous bumps hey lol

Betty go with an open mind and do what you gotta do on the day you don't know until you are there how you will feel xxxxxxx


----------



## betty14

I have said all along that i will go in with an open mind as ive never given birth so have no idea what to expect! 

i just dont like the idea of having an epidural and being strapped to the bed unable to move! also we were told that only a third of women with an epi give birth without assistance which i dont like the idea of either! :wacko:

having said all that if i need one believe me ill be having one :haha:

welcome caz. i can only second what the other girks have said, you just need to wait it out, i was 7 weeks ish before first af.... 

pink glad to hear your ok and baby is super active! hope you got some sleep.... i think its because our lo is transverse but if i lay onto my tummy at all she pokes me until i move :haha::haha:

x x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi Caz, it took me 9 weeks to get first AF, how long were you on cerazette for? The ladies in here are the best. 

Hay he's soooo cute! That pic is ace 

Pink glad you're ok

Betty glad the parent classes were a little bit useful


----------



## Samie18

Yeah it is more likely Betty but more and more are doing mobile epidurals so you still have movement. I stood with mine for a little time. And even if you have one wher you dont move you will be sitting upright so gravity still works =o) 
dunno if your trust has the option but remi fentanil is a good alt without the epi risk.....but it's quite new so not all do it x


----------



## SugarFairy

nexis said:


> AmeliaLily said:
> 
> 
> Isn't the Cambridge diet a meal replacement type thing with shakes and stuff? Surprised a doctor would recommend that. Have you tried slimming world?
> 
> Yep it's a meal replacement one, and she said you can talk to someone one on one whenever too. I can't afford it though. I've tried slimming world and weight watchers a few times but again there's a cost involved albeit a lot less than what she suggested. She actually said to me that my only other option than meal replacement was a gastric band but she suggested trying meal replacement first. I can't say I fancy having an op plus I can't see the nhs giving me one anyway as I think you probably have to be even heavier than I am.Click to expand...

Hi : ) I hope you don't mind me chipping in! I haven't read your previous posts so don't know what you've already tried. I'm using My Fitness Pal - www.myfitnesspal.com - to count my calories and get support losing weight. I'm finding it really helpful and have lost nearly 30lbs since Jan 12th just counting calories and upping my activity, more walking, using my cross trainer etc. The website is free and has a LOT of members, you can make "friends", use the forum, blog..... My username is cherrypie606 if you join and want some support x


----------



## betty14

samie, what is that then? dont think our trust do it they are so tight they squeak here :haha: nothing was said about a mobile epi, could i ask for it to be?

x x x


----------



## CazMc82

Hey,

Thank you for your kind words ladies, only been off it two
weeks so know I could have a long way to go. I was on it for 9 months but was on other pills constantly before that - never really found one that suited. Possibly because they are all awful!! 

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday:)
Caz


----------



## annanouska

i think im the only one who liked cerazette when i was on it! i felt fine no side effects etc and no probs with sex drive. 

we have been out today walking. had a great time but i did have to stop twice to sit down as my back and hips were hurting. got kicked in belly by a dog :wacko: wasnt really hard he just jumped up on me. i asnt mad at the dog or owner- was my fault for petting him! 

LO has been ver quiet today but I think it is because we have been walking / driving so i dont notice in car due to the bumps and walking i think he went to sleep. did feel him this morning and had a few good kicks tonight so think hes fine jsut a bit quieter. 

have to admit I do really like being pregnant. i love my bump (even tho it may just look like fat to people) i love feeling LO move around and am just so excited about the whole thing. i think thats hwy i get so worried and nervous as I love him so much already i just want to look after him and for him to be well. 

hope everyone is feeling ok-the whole pain relief thing is a mind boggler! I need to ask the consultant next time I go if I need to discuss it with somebody as I dont know if I would qualify for an epi if i wanted one as i dont know if they would manage to find things right with my size. i dont have a vastly fat back though so not sure. to be honest they scare me a bit too!!! 

i dont really like the sound of anything! theres so many which make you feel sick and i have a ridiculous sick phobia and i think il not like gas and air as it makes you a bit woozy and spaced out-i dont like that feeling either! i know though il jsut take anything and everything when im in pain! 

ive a couple of friends who managed with nothing (not through choice!) but i dont think im that brave! my biggest fear (aside from complications, stillbirth etc) is ending up under general for an emergancy section! as they say though- the best laid plans dont always come together so il jsut go witht he flow xxxxx


----------



## hay246

yeah gas and air made me so sick and so did diamorphine i projectile vomited and it went straight to other side of room, if midwife had of come in the door i would have got her haha didnt think it was poss to vom that far only on movies haha!!

betty i dont think i could have moved anyway!

samie it wasnt that long with me, but i do sometimes now it feels like my pubic bone or something is really tight its really painful at times. :( 
i literally couldnt feel anything with epi and nrly fell over trying to get up afterwards as cudnt feel my leg lol. but when it wore off god the pain of the stitches and swelling was unreal! 

caz it was 8 weeks with me too, so just got to wait im afraid :flower:

glad ur well pink!

allister rolled over today, totally by accident though i think he wondered wht the hell was going on haha. i put him on his front and then he pushed himself up, and then he ended up on his back :haha: he didnt do it again anyway! lol

x


----------



## Gemie

Oh wow it's lovely to pop back here from time to time and see the new pregnancies! Congratulations Betty14! :hugs:
It seems like forever ago that I started this thread all worried that I'd never get pregnant after taking cerazette now here I am, my baby girl is 1 tomorrow :cloud9:
Howe time flies!

:dust: to all you ttc :hugs:


----------



## betty14

anna my sis has a king staffie who is bouncy to say the least, he has jumped at me a few times, baby is well protected in there :hugs:

hay, ppl do say that they cant move much in labour, i so hope im not one of them!

gemie lovely to see a post from you, cannot believe your little girl will be 1!! doesnt seem 5 mins ago i posted that first time!!!
hope you are well :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

OMG OMG OMG I had so resigned myself to the possibility that Brandon may have failed and he had a Merit 83% what a star, sooo proud of him we are x


----------



## Samie18

Awww fantastic!


----------



## Diddums

Aww congratulations for Brandon!!

I'm currently at the drs waiting to see whether they will prescribe me something I bring on AF. Fingers crossed!


----------



## betty14

Aww honey yay!! :happydance: 

You deserve to be proud of him that's a fab achievement and he couldn't do it with such fab parents!!!

Didums hope you got something :) 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Still waiting Betty! Already 35mins late! :(


----------



## AmeliaLily

That's brill honeybear! 

Let us know how you got on diddums. 

Hi gemie I remember reading your first post when I was catching up!


----------



## Sinn

AF is two days late, If I go by my shorter cycle length. I have tested with an IC and
BFN. Even if I'm not going to get my BFP this month, at least I might have a normal length period! 

Welcome to the new ladies and hello to the old!

Sinn x


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies

Just for back from the drs. She said I had to wait it out. In the mean time I am having a blood test on Thursday to check hormone levels. She said it will be hard to interpret as usually it is cd21 bloods but will see what they say. She said in the mean time she will have a think and then when she gets my results we can discuss what to do next and when to referr me to fertility specialist. And in the mean time the possibility of fertility testing. And then discusses clomid to help me. 

GOod outcome but wished she had prescribed my provera. She said keep testing once a week and record when AF finally turns up. Good thing is that if I did actually ov when ff said so I would be Having bloods done at 8dpo although I only had an 8 day LP last month lol. Gah why won't my body behave! Lol xx


----------



## betty14

aww didums thats all really good!

i had random days bloods done and they were all over the show so i had to wait it out and have them repeated on cd 21.... i then had about 3 cycles of day 2 and 21 bloods done before sending me for an U/S

its fab they have the ball rolling so quick for you tho as most docs make you wait a yr!

i really hop they alll come back clear and its just the pill still messing with you for a bit!!

x x x


----------



## annanouska

great news honey! nice to hear from gemie too and all the new people seems everyone is about recently! 

glad they are slowly helping you out diddums :thumbup: 

got my GTT tomorrow-woo!!! All time off work so thats good. think ive pulled a muscle. had pain int he belly button and to side of it all day but only when i move. was a bit worried as LO was quiet again but hes bumbling about now. i think hes not kicking me more pushing me right now- very odd! been sat low all day so felt like needing a wee every 30 min even though i didnt!!! 

got my free polar bear form aptamil today- not sure why i registered other than to see hwat freebies i can collect! think the cats are keeping it its been taken hostage to the pagoda (we had a custom made pagoda scratch tower!!!) 

hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Kateface

Hello ladies,

Do you mind if I come on over and join your lovely thread? I've read (nearly) all of it and it seems a lovely place to be :)

My DP and I decided last night that it's time for us to start trying for a baby and I'm a little scared of coming off Cerazette. Some hand-holding would be lovely!

Looking forward to getting to know everyone :) 

Kate


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Gemie :wave:
Sinn hope that means either bfp or normal cycle length for you :flower:
Diddums your docs sound like they are getting things moving and you never know you may very well get your bfp whilst they are investigating!
Good luck today Anna.
Thanks for your congrats, Brandon was so sure he may have failed he had me being negative. 
Well done to the rolling babies :thumbup:up:
Ollie is sitting unaided now and loves being on the floor grabbing at the toy cars Jack is playing with. He is finally having his 3rd set of jabs tomorrow, dreading it but be glad to get it over with. Starting to get excited about holidays now. Kept forgetting to sort Ollie a passport, sent it on friday so hope they hurry up or Ollie wont be coming to see Mickey :haha::haha:
Hope all bumps are well 
:hugs:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hello Kate and welcome :wave:
It is scary but you will be fine Im sure. We posted at the same time!


----------



## Samie18

Hello Kate!! 
Don't be scared....its a lovely journey with lots if ups and downs but worth it in the end and we've all been there so we know how your feeling! =o) xxx


----------



## Kateface

Thanks ladies O:)

Soooo, I wonder if I could pester you for your opinions? 

I am desperate to start my family as soon as possible. I've been taking Cerazette for 6 months now (prior to this I was on the depo injection for 8 years). I would like to stop taking Cerazette as soon as possible and would do so today but..... I have a girls holiday in Greece next month and don't want to be having nasty withdrawal side-effects when on my holibobs! So should I wait until I return or just take the chance and stop popping the pills now? Hmmmmm.....I know it would only mean holding off another month but I want to start ttc now dagnammit! :winkwink:

I'm very nervous about stopping the pill - I haven't had an af in over 10 years due to depo/cerazette (gosh that's scary) and have zero idea what my cycles are even like. 

Thanks for listening - bit of a brain dump here! 

Kate.


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi diddums sounds like they are taking things seriously which is great! Hopefully not long till things are fully sorted. 

Sinn glad your cycle is a bit shorter this time. You might be regulating properly now! 

Hi Kate! 
I would stop taking it now if I were you personally. As you haven't had a period for 10 years it will probably take a while for AF to return (it was 9 weeks for me and I had the odd period on cerazette) and it sounds like you want that to happen sooner rather than later. You probably won't get withdrawal bleedin either with it being the mini pill. That is what I would do (in fact I did come off it just before I went to Greece!) but only you know what you feel comfortable with! Good luck


----------



## Diddums

Hi Kate I was on bcp for 7 years. Came off cerrazette and had my first bleed 4 weeks later. I would personally stop cerrazette now but I guess it's totally up to you. I also didn't have any side effects from stopping the pill. Welcome to the group and it will be lovely to share you journey :)

AFM I've had a temp from today at 6dpo. So either I didn't ov and now I'm gettin better my temp is lowering, or I have ov and AF is due, or it's a random dip. Just wish I knew either way. I have a blood Test at 8dpo to check hormone levels including progesterone so that will say for sure whether I ov or not.


----------



## Kateface

:wave:Hi Amelia, Diddums,

Great to meet you girls :)

I think I will stop taking the cerazette now (eek - it all becomes real!) and hope to get things moving along as soon as possible. I've ordered a job lot of OPKs and PG tests (I'm a bit of an obsessive planner - this is my new project and I'm taking it seriously!) and can't wait to begin this journey. And oh my it's not going to be an easy journey for me - I'm a type 1 diabetic which complicates things a little but I have the 'go for it' okay from my consultant so here goes nothing :happydance:

Looking forward to learning more about everyone here - thanks for having me! 

Kate.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies :) its nice the drs are taking me serious and the one I spoke to last night was really nice. Hopefully I will be referred in three months time if nothing before then. I'm happy and optimisistic. It will happen one way or another and hubby was really lovely last night when we spoke about it. Should get the blood test results back by the end of next week. 

Amelia - how you doing? How's the pregnancy symptoms? You going to find out whethe you are team pink or blue?
Honeybear - when are you going to see Mickey. I would love to go but hubby days we gotta wait till we have kids lol
Betty, pink how are you guys? Can't believe you're so far along! 

Hello anyone I might have forgotten xxxx


----------



## Samie18

I'd stop now too Kate only because I'm the most impatient person ever lol. I bought loads of opk and pg test off ebay as I'd convinced myself it would take at least 2 yrs to get pregnant. I'd also been on a combined pill for about 4 yrs then Cerazette for 4 yrs with no periods hence thinking I didn't work and it would take yrs! Anyhow I used opk everyday and got my first pos after 16 days then my first af 16 days after the pos opk. Then next pos opk 16 days later then pos pg test 14 days after sooooo if your like me and your quick you gotta weigh up if you wanna be preggers whilst on hol.....???? Oh and I didn't get any real symptoms from stopping just sore boobies =o)


----------



## annanouska

hey kate-on the whole it takes a while to reset. but as samie said it can happen earlier so you would need to be prepared you may be pregnant when away so no drinking etc!! how early in may are you going? i want to say stop it now and let it get out of your system but i want you to enjoy your holiday and not be worrying-can i do this or that- am i pregnant etc. as one of the worst things as you feel pregnant (sometimes) when you come off! Pink has type 1 diabetes quite bad i think but she is soldiering on, having a few difficulties but we are all behind her 100% and i am sure she will have a gorgeous healthy baby just like you will! 

Need to pick anyones brains regarding GTT-i nearly died (seriously it was the most horrid experience of my life!) the finger prick at 12 hrs fasting was 4.1 so apparently that was good :thumb up: gave my blood which was all fine and went off with my drink. was a bit miffed i had to stay in the waiting room but so glad i did and also so glad DH insisted he came with me! i felt fine then 30 mins in i lost all my vision, my hearing, went really hot and sweat just started pouring from me :blush: hubby made me lay on the floor (!) whilst he got the nurse. took them 10 mins to come to me by which time i felt better just had shakes and went really cold. they said its fine and not to worry. i sat quiet and sipped some more water then another 30 mins (1 hr 10 after that drink) i said i really don't feel good I'm going to loo-fell into the door frame (!) got in the loo and was so sick :cry: can't believe I've got this far with no MS and then this!!! was horrible. felt so much better after it though just v lightheaded. 

i did tell them when i went back in as i said idont think the results will be any good. she said not to worry we will take more blood and send it off anyway. My worry is will it show as a false negative when it could be positive? i really don't think i can put LO and myself through that again to repeat it so i just don't know what to do! i will wait and see if they ring me with results and ask consultant at 32 weeks. 

I've ended up ringing in sick- I've got such a headache I've just been passed out on the sofa! need to really get my fluids up as i think I'm dehydrated now:cry: sorry for the rant- i have this really silly phobia of being sick so I'm just feeling a bit sorry for myself xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Duuno about your gtt the one we do it fasting overnight a blood sample at 9am then 410ml of lucozade then 2hrs later another blood test... no finger pricks.....
But it is quite normal that women can get sick and very faint whilst doing these, the dna is quite high for them for this reason!
Just try to eat and hydrate yourself and hopefully you will feel better soon =o)

The result shouldn't be false. If it comes back normal but for some reason it shouldn't be your urine samples that the m/w or cons check will soon show up Glucose so thats a indicator for another GTT so don't worry there are other pointers if it's wrong

x


----------



## betty14

hi kate, ttc is a very scary decision to make but one you wont regret :)

as for when to stop i agree with the others weigh up the possibility you could fall straight away and be pg on holiday (btw love you called them holybobs :haha: ) 

even if you suffer some symptoms after stopping a few cocktails will soon make you feel better :winkwink:

sinn hopefully normal cycle or baby on baord :thumbup:

honey i am jealous you are going to see mickey :winkwink: are you going to paris? are you feeling better now??

didums its the not knowing thats the hardest part i thought!! i quite often wished i had a little window in my tummy so i could have a look and see what was going on!! hopefully your bloods will confirm ov :)

thanks for asking how i am, cant believe ill be 31 wks tomorrow... 9 weeks to go :wacko: doesnt seem 5 mins since i was only 9 weeks :haha: cannot wait to meet our little lady :happydance:

anna sorry you went through all that, the GTT's i have had are a fast from 9 pm then drink 410ml of lucozade and have bloods and a wee sample taken 2 hrs later and thats it.... not sure why you had to have all that done :nope:

i second what samie said drink plenty and eat little and often today, the headache is normal ive had it both times its from the fast i think.... feet up and relax :hugs:

hope pink is well :flower:

sorry if ive missed anyone else, really shouldnt leave it so long before i log in :wacko:

x x x


----------



## pink23

Hi girls I'm ok. Having a good week so far. me and club have stayed in and its been nice not to worry about him escaping or throwing a tantrum which leads to me stressing.
No headaches other than monday but was late with bp tablet so blaming that. Hoping bp is ok friday , have mw appointment at hospital to go through birth plan so if all is well i shouldn't get admitted for high bp.
Baby moving a lot and stomach gets quite uncomfortable but just under 6 weeks to go, how scary.
Hi kate and any other newbies. As others said kate its either wait or stop it now. its so hard to choose and I think only you can decide. Think my first af was 7 weeks then maybe another 6 after that but it seems so far away.
As a few have said I'm type one so feel free to ask anything xx
Hope everyones ok. can't believe the group is still very active (not in a bad way.) its so nice to come on here and know everyone has had the ups and down but we have been here for each other xx


----------



## annanouska

thanks samie for the advice :thumbup: and betty for being kind :flower: 

my urine samples ahve all been ok including the ones done today. work were brilliant and said i did the right thing to stay off. very odd i never normally react to things. have been sipping my drink and feel a bit better now :thumbup: had a nice chicken sandwhich for tea and a fromage frais to keep the calcium police at bay! 

hope everyone is ok-betty i cant believe you are 31 weeks!!!!! my next marker is 30 weeks for 75% cooked then 31 for single figures. Got a quiet beanie again today think he is giving me a break to feel better! he has moved about so i now hes ok :thumbup: 

definate sign i was ill- both cats behaved and both came and curled up with me, that only happend if the are stoned on cat nip or you are ill. normally one will sette and the other is still being a naughty kitty or else they are both being terors! x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hello betty :flower::flower: omg I had Jack at 31+3 :wacko::wacko:
Glad you are having a positive pregnancy, I really dont think you will have an epidural, with Brandon I had a posterior (back to back) labour and it was pretty bad, worst of my 4 labours by far and I didnt have one as was really set against them. I am also the worlds biggest wuss!! :haha: 
We are doing Disney Paris, our 4th time :winkwink::winkwink: we have done 2 xmas ones and 1 bonfire one. We did Florida in 2010 and it was lovely but maybe bit too hot for us and it soooo big there! I have just started planning our next big trip to the States, gonna do 3wks in LA and week in Memphis on our pilgrimage to the King! :haha: Have you done Disney Betty? I am much better thanks, the antibiotics obviously did a good job, Im still having some coughing fits but Id say 80% back to myself :happydance:
Anna sorry you had a bad time, drink loads, dehydration will make you feel horrid.
Pink glad you seem to be doing ok not long to go now, then the worrying will be over. 
Kate I would stop it now, you are unlikely to get first af for quite some time.
Diddums the first time we went to Disney Paris Jack was just under 1 by a few weeks and even then his eyes were like saucers at the lights and sounds so not long till you will get to go


----------



## Sinn

Kate, welcome! The ladies here are so helpful and you never have to wait long for advice or support here. I stopped my cerazette in October and am still not regular as yet, although my cycles are getting longer! Not sure if I'm ov'ing but DH wants me to use opks as of my next cycle if I get there *fingers crossed* as I am late! Having a few cramps so she may get me yet but I'm trying to be positive and see the potential that even if I don't get a BFP this month I will start opks and temps properly after AF so I will know where I'm up to! 

It took me 28 days exactly to get my first period then 28 days later I had another. Then it all went downhill and I had periods about every 18 days ish. The only symptoms I had after cerazette were sore boobs but I think that is just a sign of my period. I haven't had one for ages before coming off cerazette as I was on depo from jan 07-April 10. Before that I had a 3 year break from contraception as I was on microgynon and had to come off it for bp reasons. I didn't have a period in those 3 years! It was a stressful time though as I lost my partner and finished uni so I'm not going to take that as typical!

My advice would be just to hang on those few extra weeks-nothing worse than taking pregnancy tests constantly and being deflated and disappointed while you wonder if you should drink or not. April is nearly over after all!

Can I ask if anyone asked their doc/nurse about coming off cerazette? I didn't, I try not to go to the docs for anything other than the usual lady tests(I'm due a smear soon so may bring it up then) or when I'm in pain! Being daughter to a worry wart mum has put me off docs a bit!

Sinn x


----------



## Samie18

Ohhhh sinn I've got everything crossed!!!!

I never spoke to the drs about stopping. I only ever saw them when I was on microgynon due to bp issues also, once they moved me to cerazette I just re ordered them so never saw them.


----------



## Sinn

Samie that's great, I wasn't sure if I should or not but didn't!


----------



## Samie18

If you wanted pre conception advise or you had medical probs that could be a problem with pregnancy like diabetes etc then I would see them so you could be referred for the right help to get you in good condition for pregnancy but otherwise they don't do anything


----------



## Sinn

No, I don't have any conditions, don't smoke or drink that much (about once a month I have a few glasses if wine).


----------



## Diddums

Hi Ladies

I have read online that taking 10-12g of vitamin C for a few days can induce AF as it sequesters progesterone which causes breakdown of the lining.

Also Parsley tea/Parsley up your hoohaa! for a few days...

Has anyone tried either of these methods to bring on AF? I'm currently at CD76 and very very impatient lol xxx


----------



## Samie18

Nah I wouldn't then sinn!

Sounds interesting diddums lol but I never tried them!


----------



## Samie18

Forgot to reply betty about the pain relief. Mobile epidural are not common practise but you can ask if its an option. And remi is a pain relief given IV as and when needed. It's quite new to obstetrics and not used much. It wears off quick but as its opioid based it passes to the baby like pethidine so can cause respiratory distress. I was suprise how much water helped me in early labour but I wouldn't have coped without an epu because I really felt like I was snapping in two and my leg was being ripped off!


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies.

My temp stayed down today I I am 99% sure I haven't ov and the high temps are due to the cold and mild chest infection I had. I am going to wait until saturday and I no af I will take 10-12g vitamin C and drink parsley tea to bring on AF. Hopefully that will work!


----------



## betty14

pink, glad your doing ok and have olympics going on! comforting to know they are getting stronger :)

anna hope your feeling better today, cant believe i am 31 either!!! single digits now.... 9 weeks left (ish :haha: ) 

honey i have never been to visit mickey yet, think it will be a family goal at some point :thumbup: i have always wanted to go to paris too but OH worked there and hates it :(

i hope i can cope as well as id like to and not have the epi but im realistic enough that if im not coping i wont go without :haha: as the mw said at parentcraft noone hands you a medal at the end of labour :haha:

glad you are better antibiotics are magic when you need em eh :hugs:

sinn i didnt see the doc i just stopped taking it and waited to see what happened, i only saw her when i knew something was up! 

didums, sorry your temp has gone down :nope: ive never heard of those things bringing af on but worth a try, hope something happens soon for ya!

thanks for that info samie, pretty sure our trust wont provide it but worth knowing about all the options, i may ask mw today about the mobile epi, but she isnt from the hospital im delivering at so prob wont know :wacko:

x x x


----------



## Abbi808

Hey ladies, sorry for being away. Me and Jakey have had a horrible cold and we are only just about starting to feel better. He is still very fussy though, crying when I leave the room and waking loads in the night so I feel like a zombie at the mo! haha! You have been very busy I can see! haha!

*Anna* - I am sorry you had a rubbish app. Don't let them make you feel bad though, your weight shouldn't be an issue, you will be a great Mum!

*Sammie* - Yay! Rolling! Well done Sophia!! :D Jakey is doing his best to roll from back to front, he managed it once yesterday but got his arm stuck underneath him and got upset, it was so funny..he will crack it soon I hope!

*Diddums* - I used the clearblue monitor and got my bfp in the second month I used it! It is such a good piece of equipment, so easy to use! You can get them second hand on ebay pretty cheap and the resale value is good! :D I have just put mine on ebay actually! 

*Honey* - well done Brandon! I said that exams can seem so much worse than they are! Congrats to him!

*Betty* - I had the epi and had no assistance. Actually my pushing stage was only 9 mins! Like Samie, it didn't work great for me either, contractions were still very painful so I used gas and air but the pushing stage was pain free. I could still feel when to push too which was a bonus. I drank RLT from 32 weeks and it might just be a coincidence but they do say that it strengthens the uterus muscles and makes the pushing stage quicker. Worth a try anyway I reckon! I will drink it again next time for sure!

*Hay* - how did you find the Quinny? Sorry if I missed your post but there has been so much to get through. Oh and I saw you were asking about work. I was temping so don't plan to get a job until next year, my maternity allowance runs out in June which is a bit rubbish but I want the extra time off I think. My friend runs an events company and pays well for promotion work so I might do the odd day of that for extra cash! ha! I plan to get a part time job early next year!

Welcome newbies! 

Sorry, I am sure I have missed loads but there has been so much, I just can't remember everything/address it all! ;) Hope everyone is well though. Hoping to take Jake swimming on Sunday - hope he likes it!

xx


----------



## Kateface

Morning ladies and thank you all for the warm welcome and advice thus far :)

Sammie - I'm totally impatient too, once I've made up my mind to do something I want it done now! :brat:

Anna - I'm off to Santorini on 13th May for a week with 5 other girls (I say 'girls...we're probably women now!) and one 6 month old baby. Also, I hope you feel better soon, I too have a fear of being sick. 

Betty, Pink, Honey and Sinn - you all make excellent points! I've agonised over whether to stop now or wait until after the hols (ridiculous I know - agonising over the difference or 4 weeks!). I spoke to my mum last night who told me it took her 4 years to conceive me which kind of convinced me to start as soon as possible! I've decided that last night's cerazette was the last I'll take - hrrah decision made :thumbup: I figure that the chances of falling pregnant in the next 3 weeks are pretty small and that if it does happen then it's a blessing and I'll still enjoy the holiday and look after the baby who is coming with us.

Sinn- I had to tell my nurse and consultant that I wanted to stop taking the pill and was prescribed extra strength folic acid to take whilst TTC due to being diabetic. Other than that the advice was just to go for it as oftemn as possible!! 

I'm really enjoying learning more about you ladies and your individual journeys :)

Kate x


----------



## Abbi808

*Kate* - sorry I missed you! Yes I also reccomend stopping asap. It may take ages for your fertility to return to normal and you will be surprised how impatient you get once baby fever really kicks in! haha! Last cerazette! Whoohoo - exciting!! x


----------



## Samie18

Wahoooo how exciting Kate!

Glad your both on the mend abbi! Feeling ill is pants! 

Were now on our way to swimming I'm so excited its the first time =o) although really I should just stand outside as its not stopped peeing down for days...we could swim for free lol but it would be a bit cold hahaha


----------



## Diddums

Woohoo Kate :) good luck on your journey!


----------



## kix11

Hiya, 

Going to try and log on more frequently and say hello missing reading how everyone is getting on! 

Betty been reading the comments about an epi - I wasn't keen either and didn't end up having one I somehow managed on just gas and air but the best advice anyone gave me was to not have a plan with pain relief. I reckon every labour is totally different and if I am totally honest mine wasn't that bad just extremely long from Sat to Tuesday morning! I was just at home uncomfortable and the pain didn't get any worse for me I was at 8cm when got to the hospital and the pain was the same at 8-10cm as it was when I was only 1-2cm so who knows??

I wasn't keen on being unable to move or being on a bed but in the end that's exactly what happened at the pushing stage and by that point you don't care. Gas and air worked great for me the hardest part was pushing but that's because I was shattered and Aaron was huge plus in slightly wrong position not because of the pain. You will be fine! 

Abbi sorry to hear you and your little man have been feeling ill, I have had a bad cold but Aaron has avoided it thank god. 

Any of the mums tried waterbabies or swimming lessons? I have just signed up for one which starts in May can't wait!! xx


----------



## hay246

hi everyone!!

*kate* woo exciting! :)

*abbi, samie*- allister loved swimming, still need to take him again, we want to take him to haven when the hols are over. and then we wil go for a weekend to one in a few months i think!! 

*abbi* glad u 2 r better and i LOVE my quinny!its so cool :) much prefer it,i wud defo have another one! he looks dead cosy in it too, its got a sheepskin/navy footmuff with it!

no bugger wants my m+p it literally comes with everything as good as new, it all mounts to £700 on their site, and no one will buy it for like £180 :( sad times!! had to lower it to 150 now and stil no interest! gona be selling it for buttons soon! gettin in the way now! 

*kix* we havent got anything round here thats waterbabies or lessons its rubbish, but i would if ther was one, they look great! glad 2 c a post from u!

i agree every labour is so diff, my friend said she wanted homebirth no pain relief, ended up with a c sec! u just cant predict it, but im sure wil be fine!

i did end up with ventouse and stitches but only because allister was awkward and not in the right angle, but the pushing was totally painless i thought!
x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone 
Kix nice to hear from you, I did waterbabies with Jack, it was fabulous, I wanted to sign up for the May course with Ollie but am not going to fit it in, will prob start after the June half term. We paid for the underwater photo shoot with Jack its in my random album on facebook, have a look.
Xx


----------



## betty14

kix, fab to hear from you :) thanks for your comments on the epi, i have said all along ill keep an open mind re pain relief, as ive never given birth i have no idea how bad it will be or how ill cope! hope i can do it just on gas and air but who knows :shrug:

having said all this about epi etc i am actually not worried about giving birth at all, will prob be scared when it all starts but right now it doesnt frighten me at all, our little lady is coming out one way or another :haha:

hay thats rubbish noone wats your m+p, where have you advertised it? there is a selling bit on here maybe pop it on there?

your lucky that ventousse worked i always hear they pop off and ppl end up with forceps :nope:

my mum always says the pushing is the best bit as you push against the pains and they go :thumbup: 

i cant begin to describe how excited i am for her to arrive (after a little more cooking :haha: )

saw mw today and she has turned head down now :) mw just put cephalic on my notes, does that literally mean head down?

bp and everything fine, my GTT was fab less than half what they allow so all good there :)

she hurt me when feeling for baby tho, she had one hand on her head one on her bottom and wiggled her, its the weirdest sensation, like i could feel the whole of her moving :haha::wacko::haha:

fundal height is now at 34 tho, she wasnt worried and said its prob because she is head down and not trasverse now so filling more of the womb also that she is free in pelvis, she said as she engages the fundal height will go down :thumbup:

i have growth scan in 3 weeks so all will be revealed :winkwink:

but for now glad we are on track :thumbup:
x x x


----------



## nexis

Sinn I didn't go to the doctor about stopping cerazette, just stopped and only went to the doctor when I knew something wasn't right. Thankfully this week has flown by so far so not too much longer til appointment on tuesday :)


----------



## Samie18

Yup cephalic is head down. I was scared to death of giving birth then soon as I was in labour I wasn't scared at all it was toooo exciting!

Sophia loved swimming can't wait to go again


----------



## MrsHopeful

AmeliaLily/Anouska, ii told them a year in advance when I was starting to TTC, and they know from me going to get more pills so know its been since July, but last cycle was 22days, 31 the month before, and they keep changing so I am going to see what they say, I also keep getting temperatures so will mention that aswell.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Welcome sugar fairy


----------



## MrsHopeful

Welcome Kateface it took me 5 weeks I think for first AF after cerazette, I did get some pregnancy symptoms when I came off it but it wouldn't have spooky my holiday. I came off in July and no luck yet so everyone seems to have different experiences when they come off cerazette 
-sorry for all these posts, I'm posting az I read as catching up on quite a few pages tonight


----------



## MrsHopeful

Sinn, I told my GP about a year before o
I came off, they gave me s test for German measles, as that can be harmful if you are of-that's all though.


----------



## hay246

Didn't think of that Betty, I think the main problem is the fact it's collection an where I live!! It's on eBay, gumtree and preloved. I will try it on here tomorrow!
Glad she's head down now, I was like that wasn't worried at all just thought wel baby got to come out lol. Did get a bit scared towards end tho but mainly just of the unknown!

So happy towie is back :haha: I love it 

X


----------



## annanouska

wooo so much has happend in one day! i cant remember who said what now! 

well done on kate for the last pill-dont despair through the next few weeks if you need anything just ask 

hope everyone is keeping chins up with long cycles and things. im not sure who it was (maybe abbi) who used agnus cactus to shorten them? 

betty-our LO was head down at 28 wk scan too. think he stays mostly head down but sometimes rolls into a c shape then straightens back up. ive no idea-hes quite a funny baby really he doesnt do anything right, he grows at weird rates, moves at inconsistent patterns and likes to tease you! hes very much like DH in temperment he appears quite chilled out really (can you say you ahve a chilled out bean?!) loud noises and htings dont phase him he just potters about when he wants to! today was funny though as i think he wanted ot sleep but i was thirsty so kept having cold water and he would wake up make a drama then go back to sleep, think i kept waking him up! 

lovely to hear all these LO going swimming and water babies etc- best thing ever to get them used it young. ive probably bored you with this before but in my slim and fit youth i swam nationally and am a qualified swim teacher so any swimming queries give me a shout I would help as much as I can! 

feel lots better today just very hungry:wacko: maybe this weird rainy rubbish weather! xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Wow Beth you have done loads and qualified in so much it's fab!
I'm so scared of putting Sophia under the water because she breaths it in!!! A friend who is a swimming instructor said to blow in their face just before so they hold their breath but i can'tttttt it feels so mean =o(
She really is terrible for inhaling everything..... Ashton and parson occupy her lungs too lol its not good!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Omg Sammie where did you get ashton and parsons from? I may burgle you for it, Ollie screamed for almost 2hrs solid last night with his tooth :cry::cry: The first one is through but bless him he was chewing the hell out of his fingers. X


----------



## Samie18

I was recommended them when i was pregnant so i saw some in the local pharmacy back in Dec so i bought them. They only had 2 boxes so i got them both not realising it would be impossible to get them now!! Soooo glad i got some because they really seem to help, she's been such a wingey baby tonight =o(


----------



## hay246

Samie and honey a friend told me nelsons teething powder may be worth a try if u can't get the other one?
X


----------



## Diddums

Aww is bonjella not good enough? I know nothing lol

AFM another morning of Pre-O temp and negative hpt last night so started high dose 7000-10000mg a day plus parsley tea. Hopefully AF will arrive in the next few days!! 

Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh ok samie ill forgive you then :haha:
Diddums hope something happens either way in next few days, bonjella is ok but relief only lasts few seconds so if they are having a few hrs of pain not much use.
Hay nelsons are s*** I did try them although I did check the ingredients beforehand and they're not the same anyway so wasn't expecting them to be as good but they didnt seem to have any effect at all! Hes got his first tooth now so Im hoping the rest will come easier than that one :haha::haha:


----------



## Samie18

We got the nelson also but dunno if they work yet as haven't tried them. I don't actually know if she's seething she just has grizzly evenings sometimes and chomps on everything so I'm guessing....


----------



## SugarFairy

Can I ask about your first AF after Cerazette ladies? Its been 7 weeks since I stopped taking it. For two days now I've been getting AF type cramps in my back and belly and the scale has jumped up nearly 3lbs! I haven't eaten enough to gain 3lbs in less than a week! It must be water retention, right? I was wondering if you guys remember having AF symptoms but her not actually arriving? Did this stage last a while? I think this is the first time in my life I've ever been eager to get my period lol


----------



## Diddums

Sorry I can't help sugarfairy I got my first AF after 4 weeks but had zero symptoms apart from mild cramps when af started xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - I am so glad you like it! I love mine - we got it in natural Mavis and we got the cream & blue car seat and footmuff to match! It is so lovely - everyone always comments on how nice it is. It's a shame you can't get rid of your old one though. Maybe try here like Betty said? Worth a shot? Glad Allister liked swimming - did you put him under water, I think I would be too scared with Jake!! 

*Kix* - I wish my contractions had stayed at the same pain level! Haha! Mine seemed to get so much worse so quickly! I did have a very quick labour though so I guess I can't complain ;) glad you didn't pass your cold on - I think Jake gave it me to be honest! ;)

*Samie* - glad Sophia enjoyed swimming. I am awaiting the delivery of a new bikini so hopefully it comes today and we can go Sunday! Going somewhere with clinal changing rooms so my OH can help out! Haha! 

*Sugar fairy* - my af came on all of a sudden in the evening, I don't rember having any cramping prior to that though? I did have a lot of bloating on and off once I stopped cerazette though if I remember correctly!


Xx


----------



## hay246

Abbi no didn't put him under water would feel mean ha ha but I may try it soon!
God I won't ever be wearing a bikini again lol my stretch marks (life lines) as I like to call them are all over my belly :( tankini all the way for me! He's totally worth it though!

X


----------



## nexis

SugarFairy said:


> Can I ask about your first AF after Cerazette ladies? Its been 7 weeks since I stopped taking it. For two days now I've been getting AF type cramps in my back and belly and the scale has jumped up nearly 3lbs! I haven't eaten enough to gain 3lbs in less than a week! It must be water retention, right? I was wondering if you guys remember having AF symptoms but her not actually arriving? Did this stage last a while? I think this is the first time in my life I've ever been eager to get my period lol

I had really sore bbs and quite a lot of cramping on and off, AF turned up 2 months after coming off cerazette for me.


----------



## betty14

sugar i remember (i think) getting lots of cramps just before, fx'ed af is on her way soon :thumbup:

i intend to go swimming with lo as much as poss, i will dunk her too as think it gets them used to having water in their face etc! 

anna i cant believe how much you have achieved.... why do you work for edf (hope i got that right :haha: ) your talents are truly wasted :thumbup:

i am so so so tired getting up every 2 hrs for a tiddle is taking its toll :coffee:

hope everyone else is well

x x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

SugarFairy, I remember days of nausea etc a few days before 1st AF. I think I had other symptoms too but can't recall now.


----------



## Samie18

Yup i had cramps too just before. Hopefully it's on the way!


----------



## Sinn

AF arrived :( but at least it means it'll be soon over and I can start a new cycle with opks and temps!


----------



## Samie18

Yeahhh for af as horrible as it is! At least you know where your at now xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sinn said:


> AF arrived :( but at least it means it'll be soon over and I can start a new cycle with opks and temps!

Sorry she got you Sinn but look on it positively as you can now start the opks  :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Lol Sinn I'm jealous you got AF (sorry you got AF - but new cycle x) I'm still waiting at cd78 or something :( xx


----------



## SugarFairy

Thank you lovely ladies : )


----------



## Abbi808

*Sinn* - sorry!! Like Honey said though you can start opks so don't be too down!! :D

*Hay* - 'Life lines' That made me laugh. Well I have a few but luckily I managed to avoid getting them on my stomach, I have them on my boobs and hips! Need to make the most out of the bikini whilst I have the boobs for it, they look great when they are full of milk but when they aren't they just look like they feel sorry for themselves! haha! I am only 22 - what a nightmare! ;) My bf said he will get me a boob job if I want one but I'm worried that I might not be able to bf in the future....we will have to see how bad they are once Jakey is no longer bf'ing! ;)

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Abbi your boobs will recover really well, for my 1st two babies I was back into a size 6 within a fortnight and had gone up a bra size to 32C when I finished feeding :thumbup:


----------



## hay246

i wouldnt get a boob job until you'd had all the kids u wanted and then c hw they r! when ive had my 2nd as only want 2 i might look into lipo or something if i cant get rid of the jelly belly ive got! im only 22 too! wel i didnt have them on my stomach until about 36 or 37 weeks, i thought id avoided them and then was so gutted when they all started appearing! :(

sinn sorry af came but at least onto the opks :)

xxx


----------



## betty14

sinn thats good news that she arrived at least you can have full tracked cycle now and see where you are :)

abbie and hay ive been getting life lines since about 26 weeks ish :wacko: i always knew i would tho, i got some on my arm from the swelling after i had surgery!! they really dont worry me tho, i was no skinny minnie pre pregnancy so not much to loose really haha!

i also think ill have a couple of spaniels ears attached to my from when im done :haha: 

i always think that our bodies are the most amazing thing in the world growing and feeding babies, all the 'damage' is just path of the course and they are sooooo worth it eh!

xx x


----------



## Abbi808

Aw- that's rubbish *Hay*! My friend has absolutely zero!! Bitch! haha! I think I probably will, I want lots though...at least 3, probably 4 so I may be waiting a while. By the time I can get one I probably won't be bothered! You might lose your belly yet - lots of time!

*Honey* - I hope so! I was a 32C before I had him and now I am about a 34D, I wish I could keep them! ;)

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Abbi ive gone up a good few dress sizes but my boobs did end up 34d by third baby anyway so you get to keep them bigger  mine are not what they were with my first but to be expected as Im also getting old :haha: 
Bettybi have to agree our bodies are amazing. I didnt have any stretch marks at all with first two babies and only on my thighs with the last 2 and a few on my boobs so not too bad x:haha:


----------



## Abbi808

*Honey* - Well keeping them this size would be nice so I will keep my fingers crossed! Are you planning to have any more lo's in the future?

*Betty* - we are amazing - I agree! :D Spaniels ears? Hahaha! Mine are heading that way too! 

So I bought an Annabel Karmel book on weaning today - just a few recipe ideas as I want to make everything myself & have no clue where to even start! I really want to invest in one of those fancy steamer/blender/defroster appliances but they are very pricey. Have been tempted to wean early but think I will stick to my original plan of waiting until close to 6 months as my OH has a few food allergies & I don't want to increase the risk of Jakey developing any! 

xx


----------



## Abbi808

Jake likes to eat his books....

x
 



Attached Files:







image (4).jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## annanouska

aww all these babies are so cute! sorry for the TTC people who have been caught by AF but atleast it is a new start-for those still waiting try to perservere it iwll be worth it. 

LOL at Betty and Samie- i was really driven as a young (er) person loved academics and still do. THe swimming started when i was about 4-i had swim group that went on to joining the club and i worked my way up the ranks in the club. I started teaching swimming at 14 and took my exams at 16 and 18 as i made money to support studies. As for working in a call center for an energy company....i couldnt hack teaching secondary and needed a job! nobody would employ me due to my 'limited skills' :haha: or i was too over qualified. i took the job as i was desperate and that was 4 yrs ago now! now we have got to that time when your lucky to just have a job but i do know i need to sort something out one day. i feel like im just starting to get my life together-the weight loss (or gain right now) and getting the things i really desire- nice home and a family 

i dont panic about stretch marks, saggy boobs and wobbly bits- got them all already!! i was never a slim build but broad and athletic- i piled the weight on at 18 when i quit swimming left home etc. 

if you do get some stretch marks i do recommend bio oil it takes a while to work but really does :flower: xxx


----------



## Diddums

Aww Jakey is too cute!!!

Day two of taking vitamin C and had Parsley infusion today, was ok, didnt taste of much. Hopefully AF will arrive early next week but not getting my hopes up xxx


----------



## betty14

aww abbie he is so lovely, ive been told my oh was a book chewer :haha:

and spaniels ears are a def here lol, ive always had big ish bbs so never perky :haha: 

anna, could you go back to teaching swimming? my friend has just started taking her little girl who is 15 weeks and they have a special instructor :)

didums hope she makes an arrival soon :)

x x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi I haven't been able to post for ages cos back at work I'm so busy and so tired in evenings!
Diddums I'm fine thank you for asking! Just sore bbs and craving melon but other than that pregnancy is ok. 

Sinn I asked nurse at family planning centre what to do when I wanted to TTC and she said stop taking cerazette when you want to and take folic acid in its place! Yay for your AF now you can start opking 

Kateface I went to Santorini when I stopped taking cerazette too! 

All the baby photos are lovely so cute!! 

I was going to say more but I've forgotten now I'm so tired lying in bed ...... Zzzzzzz


----------



## kix11

I have lots of stretch marks too:( only got them when I was about 37 - 38 weeks a few on my tummy and just one side of hips weird. The ones on my tummy are fading but the ones on my hips are really red I hate them gutted about them but keep slapping on bio oil and palmers cocco butter hoping they will eventually go! 

My boobs are so much bigger too I was a 30D before I was pregnant now I am a 34E! Although sure they double in size first thing in the morning before Aaron's first feed and shrink to nothing at night time! Ha! I am happy with my boobs though and my figure has gone back really quickly it's just the bloody stretch marks! Oh well all worth it and I would like another 2 kids hopefully... not yet though! 

Anyone got a jumperoo? I am thinking of buying one off preloved for Aaron they look amazing. 

Abbi I have an Annabel Karmel book too my mum bought it me, haven't really looked at it yet but I am determined to make as much as I can too. Are you planning on still breastfeeding? I can't decide what to do as have to go back to work unfortunatley. We have tried Aaron on bottles of expressed milk but he point blank refuses the bottle he goes crazy upset its a nightmare have you tried expressing? 

xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Amelia you will be that tired, its like no other tiredness in the world, your body is making a baby hence working very hard! It does get better though :flower:
Diddums really hope it works and af comes soon :thumbup:
Anna I think you are so right, we are in a state of take any job you can get :cry: Im trying hard to steer the children towards things that are going to be called for. Sofia wants to be a music teacher, if she doesnt teach in a school etc I guess she could make a living privately teaching. Brandon I think will do something with English (journalism?) or computers. He did say for a year or two he wanted to do pharmacy but dont think he will.Once they reach Grade 5 piano they can teach younger children so maybe as teenagers like you taught swimming they can earn money from piano. Its a tough job market out there.
Abbi Im sure they will stay that size for you. No absolutely no more little ones in our house :haha: I think we have made our contribution!! Annabel Karmel is fab and I would definitely hang on as long as you can with the allergies in his family. 
Kix I have done lots of expressing when youngest 2 were in scbu. Best bottles for bf babies in my experience are NUK or MAM. You can buy them from boots. I have carried on bf whilst weaning, with my first I went back to work when he was 8 weeks old and he had one bottle while I was gone then I bf the rest of the feeds. How many hours you going to be away?
Betty I cant believe its nearly time for you to have a baby, Im so excited :happydance:


----------



## Samie18

We have a Jumperoo but at the min its sitting in her room because she doesn't seem interested to my disappointment! I thought id get 10 mins to myself with it lol they take up a lot of space but most babies love then just Sophia is very demanding of all our attention =o)


----------



## betty14

Amelia that tiredness is like nothing else eh! It does get better tho like honey said :) when I was about 6 weeks I had a terrible cold so went to the pharmacy to ask what I could use and he told me that we make a thousand braincells a second in early pregnancy!! Explains where the tiredness comes from eh!! 

Kix babies r us have a Disney jumparoo!!! I am thinking we will prob get it for lo for Xmas :thumbup: all my friends swear by them! 

Honey I know just under 9 weeks to go!!!! Her movements have slowed down now too I get lots of rolls and limbs poking :haha: have growth scan on 8th may so shall see how well she is cooking for arrival :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

glad everyone is ok-the tiredness does go, keep eating well and rest when you need to :flower: 

had a 'fun' day yday! Long day at work which was the end of my 6 day week (why did i do overtime???!!!) Then all evening in hospital!! 

Little Bean was really weird yesterday, he was moving about ok but the movements were very faint as if struggling to move or far away / muffled. it was jsut really odd never hd anything like it. i thought he must have moved to lay on my back or somehting so rang my MIL who said babies can sleep for 3 days (ummmm ok!!! lol:dohh:) rang my mum :growlmad: who went into a flap and started telling me about her friends grandchildren who were stillborn etc :cry: (she really knows how to support somebody who is a natural worrier!):dohh: i tried asking people at work who looked at me like i was mad! i was justr trying to get advice from people as i didnt think it needed to be a hospital call. 

anyway I rang the MW team about 7pm (id monitored him for 12 hrs) tried everything to move position but nothing worked! they made me go in :dohh: checked HB on doppler was perfect then she had a feel of tummy and he decided he was quite fine and kicked her hand off! they made me stay until 11pm and went on a monitor which was funny-he kept moving away form the monitor bit! the graph was all fine and he seems to be moving normal now. I felt such an idiot :blush: 

they were really kind though and so nice I think they all should get a pay rise (you too samie!) have to say the labour room was really nice and posh and the bed was super comfy! xxxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Honey* - I intend to, I have decided to wait until 6 months - better to be safe I think! Thanks for the advice!

*Anna* - don't feel silly! It's best to get checked, the hospitals expect you to go in so please don't worry about it!

*Kix* - I think I will be stopping breastfeeding at 6 months...I will wean him off slowly by introducing formula at 6 months and by 7 months I hope to have stopped completely. Jake had loads of problems with the bottle but we have finally cracked it. All I can say is practice all the time. What I did was get a bottle ready and hand express just enough to practice with into the bottle and try him with it. It took a couple of weeks & the first time he did it I had been trying for an hour but now he uses it fine. I just let him play with it in his mouth without trying to force him to eat kind of thing and he eventually just latched on. It's best to do it when he isn't starving. He has about 3oz of expressed milk every morning now just so he doesn't forget how to do it. ;) It was driving me mad pumping loads of milk just to throw it away so I found that method a lot easier. You don't mind throwing away a few mouthfulls either. We use Dr.Browns bottles, I used these Nuby squeezy bottles but he didn't like them so went back to my Br.Browns. Just keep trying - you will get there. Oh and another thing, when we practised I would turn the TV off so that he wasn't distracted & I would play white noise to calm him - it seemed to help!

*Diddums* - hope AF arrives for you soon too! Have you tried agnus castus?

*Samie* - that is a shame about the jumperoo! Maybe try her again in a few weeks?

Thanks for the nice comments about Jake everyone - took him swimming this morning & he loved it! I am going to take him every other week I think, me and my oh can't believe that we have gotten up, gone swimming & got back all by 10am! How times have changed! haha! 

xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah we keep trying her, she will like it eventually lol

Anna glad they were nice to you and 'Marcus' was fine =o)
Pay rise...whats one of those lol

Have you got a good support network in for your anxiety or even mentioned it to your Midwife so they offer the extra support? I don't want to see you get super anxious when he's here and you get down =o(

xx


----------



## annanouska

ive not really mentioned it to them to be honest! thing is in chaos and panic i am very calm and am fantastic in a crisis or emergancy. I think its because im so excited and its something i never thought would happen that im so afraid of something going wrong (we have had a bad 3 yrs lol) but i am trying hard. 

hes gone back to the weird movements this afternoon and i had a bit of back ache so im thinking he is near my back or something. im going along the line of hes still moving about ok at the minute so il jsut monitor him 

thanks to everyone on here who offers so much support- i really appreciate it and thanks for putting up with a butcase now and then hehehehe


----------



## Samie18

As long as you know were all here for you to share your fears =o)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Does anyone else get no line at all on opks? I only get a very faint 2 lines or mostly no line, so I can't tell it the test line is as dark as the control line as they are both either very faint or the stick is blank. Not sure of this is because I bulk bought loads of cheap Internet ones?


----------



## Samie18

I always had the control line there. You should always have a control line and not nothing they sound faulty....


----------



## Diddums

I've always got a control line, sorry the batch you have sounds faulty :(

Still no AF :( I'm going to ask outright if I can have provera at my next appointment. I'll be cd91 by then!!!!


----------



## Samie18

There is no harm in asking hopefully you will get it =o)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna a pregnancy is a time where you will be naturally anxious becaus:haha:e you so desperately want to protect that thing that is the most precious thing in the world to you and you cant quite believe you are lucky enough to be sooo blessed. Hopefully by airing your fears to us you will manage to stay sane!:haha: Luckily we have Samie too to advise you  
Samie Ollie has the leapfrog entertainer which he loves but debated for ages about getting the jumperoo as it looks fab, reckon she will love it in a while.
Mrs Hopeful reckon those opks sound dodgy, I bought ours ih Home Bargains if you have one near you, they were cheap and worked 
Diddums sorry to hear still no af go and demand something be done.
Abbi, you are welcome - anytime 
Betty saw your pics of your shower, how lovely. You had some fantastic presents:happydance: What stood out in the pics for me was how fab you look. Havent seen that many pregnant women look that good, it suits you. 
Hope everyone else ok? :hugs:


----------



## annanouska

its certainly worth asking- maybe say how stressed and down it is making you feel? 

i always had a control line on the opk too- mine were cheap form amazon. 

LO gone back to moving weird again-i am pretty sure he has moved positon and thats whats causing it as he still bumbles about just not as much or a bit softer. 

hope everyone is having a nice evening. im pretty worn out looking forward to early night xxx


----------



## Samie18

It would be amazing to have a little camera that could look inside to see what they are up to....maybe a gadget of the future =o)

I remember that worry of wanting her soooo bad but always expecting her not to get here safe but she did and now shes a little terror!! We have had so much fun today, she gets more fun everyday. I added somes vids on FB, i tried on here for those not on FB but seems i can't add vids =o( she's just sooooo funny i love her to bits!

I'm always here Beth if you need an ear to twist x

Hope everyone is good

xx


----------



## Samie18

Oh and Betty your baby shower looked fab! Your so lucky to have had one =o)

Sad i know but i don't really have any proper 'friends' that would have done me one or that would have come lol


----------



## betty14

Anna movements do change the further on you get, never worry about going in as that's what they are there for! 

Didums hope you get something, my doc would never give anything at all :wacko:

Thanks honey that's so lovely of you, a few ppl have said it suits me which is always nice to hear! I was very lucky with the prezzies I got! Now just have to sort it all hehe can't wait to get washing all the likkle clothes and hang them ready for her :cloud9: 

Aww Samie that's not nice, was my mum sis and friend who threw it for me :thumbup: 

Hope everyone had a good weekend :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Angelmarie

Hi. I posted this in a different forum but didnt get any ideas from anyone so I found this thread and thought one of you might be able to help? Hope you dont mind me crashing in on the conversation! 

_Just wondering if any of you ladies have any experience they can share with me?

I came of Cerazette on the 8th of this month. I've been on it for about 8 or 9 months I think. I started to bleed on the 13th. I was surprised this happened as I have PCOS and my periods are far and few between so I thought it would take much longer! I understood it to be a withdrawal bleed but I'm still bleeding now and it's getting heavier! Is this normal? I figured a withdrawal bleed would be brief and light?

Sorry for the TMI girls... Just wondering if anyone has had anything similar?_


----------



## Samie18

That doesn't sound too normal but everyone is different. I had a very normal light bleed after I stopped it. Do you have fibroids?
x


----------



## Angelmarie

nope :nope: Bah looks like another trip the doctors then :( When I started on Cerazette I bled non stop for about 6 weeks too. 

I dont think I will use this pill again. It seems to cause a lot of hassle :wacko:


----------



## Samie18

Yeah I'd go to the docs.....you don't wanna bleed so much you become anaemic! Good luck x


----------



## Abbi808

*Mrs Hopeful* - I never used opks but they sound dodgy to me! 

*Diddums *- No harm in asking, the worst that can happen is a 'no' so it's worth a shot! Did you see my comment about agnus castus? I wasn't sure if you had tried it? It is meant to be really good for bringing af on! 

*Betty* - your shower did look lovely, I wish I had been thrown one too! Your lo will be here so soon, I just can't believe it! 

*Angel* - I had a brief bleed too. 10 days is a lot, definitely go to the docs and see if they can offer an explanation for you! Sorry I can't be of more help! Good luck! 

xx


----------



## SugarFairy

AF arrived! Woop! Never been so excited to get my period lol. 7 and a half weeks after stopping Cerazette. Angel I think a visit to the doc would be best just to put your mind at ease. I had a little bit of spotting about 2 weeks after stopping but that's all x


----------



## Samie18

Fab news! Now the real planning can begin =o)


----------



## Diddums

Sorry Abbi been busy all weekend and not had a chance to reply. Yea I'm currently taking agnus castus. Don't think it's doing much and don't think I will continue to take it once AF come as before cerrazette my periods were regular every 31 days. I think I light ask outright for provera. Dr can only say no so nothing to lose. She seems like SW really wants to help and hopefully will refer me to a specialist in July/August and I said I would have been trying 9 months by then (7 in reality but hey ho small white lie). 

Angelmarie I would go to the drs. Are you bleeding very heavily? My mum was prescribed norethisterone to stop the bleeding when he had fibroids. 

Yay sugar!!!! The proper ttc can now start. Exiting :) xxx


----------



## betty14

angel, did you have heavy periods prior to cerazette? it wouldnt hurt to see the doc just to ask, also because it made you bleed when you went on it it could be your bodys reaction to it maybe? i didnt bleed at all untill i got proper af.

thanks abbie, it was lovely im looking forward to starting to organise all her little things now :happydance: the next 8 weeks will prob fly by :wacko:

sugar thats fab!!! now you can start to track and know where you are :)

x x x


----------



## SugarFairy

Yep, gonna start tracking now but can't start TTC til after my gallbladder op. That should be within the next few months : ) Had my smear booked for today - typical isn't it!


----------



## Samie18

I know this is completely off topic but i found out today one of my friends who i did my Midwifery training with was killed in a car crash last night on the way home from a late shift. She was getting married Sept 16 with a honeymoon to New York and Vegas.... I'm gutted and it really brought home how precious life is and you just don't know when it's going to end =o(
I'm so lucky to have a lovely family and have cuddled Sophia soooo much today and am glad i had her because if anything happened to me or Chris neither of us would be alone =o(


----------



## Kateface

Oh Samie - that is such sad, sad news. It really does bring it home how much we take live for granted (big hug).


----------



## annanouska

samie :flower::hugs: huge hugs :cry: i know exactly how you mean about if somehting happened one of you wouldnt be alone, i feel like that too. 

bettys shower looked fab, i wish i knew people here so i could have one too! i know it sounds so ridiculously sad too but i dont really have any proper 'friends' either so i know how you feel. do you think its because you moved away? i think mine is. 

glad for the good news on af hope it spreads to the others still waiting. 

i have been movement counting today- i dont normally and i only did it when at work. i got between 10-15 movements an hour apart from one hr when i got 4. tey r still odd and faint but im still thinking he must be somewher eodd as now and thne i get back 'crampy contractiony pain' once or or twice a day so think hes sat on a nerve on my back or something. 

i hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## betty14

aww samie thats so so so sad :cry: massive :hugs: to you, it does go to show you that life is precious and sometimes too short! hope your ok, keep up the cuddles with your little lady :)

anna im sure he is fine in there, if your feeling him move then you know he is! my lo has been super quiet today too, i think she goes sleepy when she is growing again! 

x x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Sugar* - great news! Keeping track now is a great start so that you really know where you are after your op! 

*Diddums* - sorry it isn't working for you, I heard so many good things! Well yes just ask - at least you have a helpful doctor, some can be terrible!

*Samie* - that is just awful. Her poor family/fiance! Honestly that kind of stuff scares the life out of me. The thought of something happening to me or my oh always worries me as Jake not having is Mum or Dad would be so terrible. It does put things into perspective, we often get stressed about the most trivial things when they just shouldn't matter! My sister died of cotdeath when I was a child & my mum said that the only thing that kept her going was the fact that she had me, she said she thinks she wouldn't have been able to carry on otherwise. Our lo's are just so precious, as long as they are happy & healthy, everything else is insignificant! 


xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah it's definately because I moved away. People in Norfolk and soooo different to northeners, if you speak to them they think your crazy lol
I have some friends back home but we have gradually grown apart!


----------



## nexis

Samie sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:

The last week has really dragged but my appointment with the doctor is nearly here. Just hoping she can tell me what's going on tomorrow.


----------



## annanouska

i came form the south to the north- now that was a culture shock!!!! seriously it took me ages to work out what a barm was! i have to admit i love where i grew up but id never move back as theres so much more here for people. x


----------



## Samie18

Good luck tomorrow!

There's nowt better than a chip barm haha
Thanks for what you put on FB about my friend, you summed it up perfectly x


----------



## MrsHopeful

I think I will bite th bullet and splash out on some clearblue opks then.
Angelmaie, when I first started Cerazette, I had a 3 month period-fed up was not the word, the nurse told me to stick it out, and after that I had no period for years, we all seem to have had differences 
My BBT thermometer arrived today so I am going to give charting a try


----------



## MrsHopeful

Awww Samie-that's awful news, and you're right, life can be tragically fleeting :-( her poor fiancé!!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Sorry to read about your friend Samie xxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Aww Samie, thats awful :( So sorry. Things like that always make you feel so privaledged just to be here and have what you. Really puts lots of things in perspective. I hope youre ok, hun :hugs:

Thanks for your replies on my issue, girls. I guess I will take a trip to the docs. Cant get booked in with my doc until May 3rd though! Hope its not going on that long! I dont think its heavy enough to be fibroids. Quite curious that it is a constant mix of brown and bright red :shrug: Sorry - TMI. :blush:

I cant remember what my normal preiods are like! :dohh: I had a coil for a few years with no periods then I had it removed to TTC #2 and due to my PCOS my periods were far and few between with no pattern. Then I breastfed for over a year and a half then went on Cerazette - had stupid long bleed then nothing until this weird bleed after I have come off it! 

I think Im just odd... :haha:

Thanks again for letting me on the thread :hugs:


----------



## nexis

So, the doctor I saw today was lovely. She said that they suspected PCOS but they couldn't say for sure until I've had an u/s which she's referred me for (could take months apparently) and I've had a retest of the bloods to see if the testosterone stays high. She examined me and said everything's fine. She has also prescribed me norethisterone for 7 days to try to force a withdrawal bleed. If there is one she said that means not having AF all this time is probably just a blip, if no bleed she said it means for some reason everything has stopped. She also said that normally they don't refer to a specialist at the hospital until 12 months of TTC with no luck, but said after she is happy to refer me after the scan and new bloods and that as I've not had AF for 5 months. Overall I'm happy as at least I now have the tablets to try and get things moving.


----------



## Samie18

What a shame you can't get in until May 3rd Angel! Hope things settle down soon.

Your Dr sounds fab Nexis hopefully the scan won't be too long off.

Thanks for the messages girls i still can't believe shes gone. The paper have fully named her today, it just makes it all so real. So so sad =o(
https://www.eadt.co.uk/news/stanton...ah_seeley_after_fatal_road_accident_1_1357778


----------



## Honeybear1976

Its awful Samie it really is :cry:


----------



## Angelmarie

@ Samie: that article is so sad. It's true that life can be so cruel. My thoughts are with all her family and friends. :cry:

@Nexis: have you tried Agnus Castus or Soya Isoflavones? They might be worth a shot? I'm pleased your doctor seems helpful. It took me a year and a half of TTC to be diagnosed with PCOS (despite me even suggesting that might. E the issue!) and a further 4 months to be prescribed the clomid that did the trick in just a couple of short cycles!!! Hope you get your withdrawal bleed and scan ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## Abbi808

*Samie* - that article is so sad, feel so sorry for her family, what an awful loss xx


----------



## betty14

mrs h, i always used cheapys from ebay and never had a problem, have you contacted the people who sold them to you? might be worth seeing before spending a second mortgage on clearblue!! 

nexis thats fab, your doc seems to be so supportive and thats the best thing when your having probs, they always say the u/s will take ages but im sure you will have an appointment soon! i think i waited 4-5 weeks ish both times....

samie there are no words that can express, just feel for her family, oh and friends.

x x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

I'll try some more Internet cheapies first then 
Samie-it's so sad that article! :-(


----------



## annanouska

glad they are helping nexis-dont get too down. my friend had no period for 9 months (alwyas like this really odd 'cycles') and they found nothing no pcos or anything! her second baby is 4 1/2 months old now :flower: 

hope samie is holding up ok-sophia will be looking after her im quite sure. As for Hannah, my nan loved to talk to anybody (seriously!) so shes probably had the spanish inquisition up there and will be getting well looked after. From what i understand you dont gain weight in heaven either so she would have had a little welcome party too :flower:. i always found it a bit easier to deal with by not thinking of people as gone but sort of moved away with no phone signal and a really bad postal service (far worse than the royal mail) so they are still there doing their normal things and still part of our lives just we cant always contact them. glad you liked what I put Samie-like I said she got transferred to the rainbow ward x :flower: x 

hope everyone is doing well-not heard from pink or rach in a while so hope they are good too :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## pink23

Hi I'm here just lurking don't seem to get time or the energy. I feel like every day I have a new ache and I'm getting bigger quickly . I have scan on Friday so hoping I get more answers about how big baby is and and if I will go to 38 weeks which is just over 4 weeks so not too bad. Baby still moves so
Much and can be painful at times but no too long now x x


----------



## betty14

Aww pink hope scan shows bubba is not too big! The aches and pains will all be worth it once you hold the baby in your arms :)

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Yeah I hope so too *Pink*! Lots of luck for that! 

Anybody going to the baby show this year? I missed the one by me last year as I was only just pregnant so we are going to go this year instead. Hoping to get our weaning products from there and maybe a treat or two for Jakey! Might get some nice freebies too! I am going to envy all the pregnant bellies though - I still miss my bump! Haha!

Jakey can roll both ways now - I swear he thinks he can crawl, he rolls onto his front and then tries to move forwards (but obviously can't) and then gets really frustrated and starts shouting! He is so funny! 

Hope everyone is well, very quiet the past few days!

xx


----------



## Samie18

Awww bless him, he will soon be off!

Sophia is still selective with back to front but decided she likes sleeping on her tummy!! I spent ages just watching he the other night making sure she was breathing even though her angelcare was on lol
Its sooooo bizzare to think people use to put their babies on tummies to sleep, they look so awkward like they have been dumped and splattered haha


----------



## Abbi808

Don't say that *Samie*! I am not ready to chase him round yet! haha! Aw...they do look cute on their tummies though! xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ollie can drag himself a little distance but gets so frustrated! Every nap hes ever had Ive put him on his tummy, hes never liked to sleep on his back. In our bed at night he sometimes sleeps for a little while on his back. 
Nexis glad you are getting good advice and support.
Betty the time is flying 
Pink hope you will be able to wait till 38wks
Abbi not going to Baby Show, bet you will have a fab time 
Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Just told my boss (the head teacher) that I'm pregnant!! So nerve racking. There's loads of ppl in my school that are either on mat leave or expecting so she doesnt get best pleased about these things! 

Abbi I'm going to try to go to baby show in Manchester at end of August with my friend that's expecting 6 weeks after me!! X


----------



## betty14

Amelia that's brill you told her! Was she ok? 

Abbie didnt even know there was a baby show haha! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Yea she was ok!! She thought she had her staffing sorted for September but now she has to find someone to cover me!! 
Loved your photo on FB of not needing a side table btw!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

AmeliaLily-sounds liks she gets grumpy lol. I'm not pregnant yet but there is something in the water at my work-so if I do get pregnant I think my boss will be the same lol. I think there is a baby boom


----------



## AmeliaLily

Yea she does get grumpy mrs H!! I know she's basically a business woman looking after her school but if people didn't have children then there wouldn't be any to teach! 
Yea there does seem to be a baby boom. Apparently more babies are born during a recession than other times.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Exactly right AmeliaLily 
I wondered if that were the case re: the recession, I heard marriage rates usually increase during a recession too -people need things to look forward to


----------



## hay246

hi everyone

samie so sad to read about hannah :( life can be so cruel!

me and allister have started a incredible years course with the local health visitor, theres about 9 of us on it, it was nice to chat with other mums and c other babies etc :) its an 8 week course 

didnt know ther was baby show, but may try and go abbi. 

x


----------



## pink23

I wanted to go but I will close to the 36 weeks I think and reckons is going to tell me I need to rest as I have pretty swollen feet at mo x x


----------



## betty14

Amelia thanks :) wonder how much I'll be able to rest on there in 8 weeks! :haha:

I'm sure your head will manage ok lol! Has she got children of her own? 

Hay the course sounds good, what sorta things does it cover? 

Pink I think it sounds like you need to be resting :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## moomoo32

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't been around I have been sooo tired and had another scan so have been staying off of the internet as I was starting to scare myself.

I hope you are all well. I had my scan today and baby is perfect :) my dates have been put back to my original dates so due 28th Oct. I will try and read through posts I have missed.

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Yup recessions equal over worked Midwives lol i'm dreading going back i keep getting told how busy it is.....Sept is always super busy too with all the Christmas/New year conceptions =o)

When and where is the baby show?

Take it easy pink!

Glad you told work. I dreaded telling my boss and put it off until my scan but as i had been throwing up from 6 weeks most people know so to say she wasn't impressed i hadn't told her is an under statement!

The class sounds interesting Hay. I wanna find something local here i'm bored of my own company and have done nothing since the baby yoga. There is a baby signing course so might do that.

Sophia had a marathon of a sleep last night 20:30 until 09:00 couldn't believe it when i looked at my clock...she also had a 2 hour nap today which is good too but then when i was bathing her i noticed a little rash on her tum so now i'm worrying loads because she slept so much and has a rash so i've put 2 and 2 together and got 1million!!! She's sleeping now and she seemed ok so i hope i'm worrying over nothing =o(


----------



## Samie18

Ahh fab news your scan was good Moomoo! Yeah Dr Google is evil stay away lol


----------



## kix11

Hay what course are you doing? I have made friends with 5 really lovely girls from a breastfeeding group I go to every Friday at our hospital and we do all sorts together its lovely as all the babies are between 11 and 18 weeks. We have started a baby massage class and starting a weaning class in a few weeks. 

Thanks for your comments on expressing Abbie and Honey, I have tried everything to get him to take the bottle and have spent a fortune on different bottles and teats and nothing seems to be working. I have tried at different times of the day and all sorts but so far no luck, have tried not being in the room or even the house and still no joy. 

Honey I won't be able to still breastfeed when I go back to work as I will be back 4 days a week so practically full time. I am going in to speak to my manager in a few weeks about going back and hope he is ok with the 4 days as I really don't want to do 5 I don't even want to do 4 but need the money and I wouldn't be able to do my job in less than 4so wont have a choice really. Amelia I was really nervous telling my manager when I was pregnant its so hard when you are split between career and baby. 

How are your little ones getting on through the night? Aaron has slept through from 8 weeks (he is 12 weeks now) I was worried about him not waking up as he goes to bed after his last feed at about 8.30pm and sleeps to 6-7am every night. I got him weighed today though and he is doing brill 15ib1! He's always been great sleeping and has gone in his moses basket no problem from day one but has totally out grown it now so he's been in his own room for the last 2 weeks and looks much more comfy. I wasn't sure at first because I know they recommend 6 months to be in your room but there is no space for his cot in our room and he is only right next door with the doors all open. 

Samie so sorry to hear about your friend I have just read the article it is so sad and really puts everything into perspective makes you realise how lucky you are just to be here xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Glad your doing well Kix!
Sophia slept through from about 12 to 15 weeks then hit the 4 month regression and went back to waking twice in the night. The past 2-3 weeks she has started sleeping between 8-9pm waking about 5 for a feed then straight back down until 9ish but last night threw a 12hr plus! Shes 24 weeks now though so i was hard going =o(
She was in a crib but out grew it so we moved her cot to our room and thats when she started sleeping again so had we moved her earlier she might have slept better.

I can't bring myself to put her in her own room i'm such a wimp! I just love having her in with me....serious seperation issues from mummy not baby lol


----------



## AmeliaLily

Betty no she doesn't have any children! School is her life and she thinks everybody else should think the same way!! 

Glad your scan was ok moomoo  

Samie great about Sophia sleeping through more now!! Luckily I didn't have sickness so when I told a few other ppl that I had to tell (head of department, deputy head etc) they were utterly gobsmacked as they had no idea!! Lol


----------



## Samie18

You lucky thing!
I was sooooo ill from 6 weeks on the dot until the second she was born! Soon as her little legs left my body i felt human again lol


----------



## hay246

Well it's gonna be baby massage, and a good few other things il update as week go on. She did say what it covered but I have terrible baby brain!
Kix wow that's a good weight especially for breast fed  Allister was 13lb 14oz when I got him weighed fri before last think it was. 
He has been sleeping thru for a few weeks now, but his dummy drives me mad have to keep puttin it back in thru night. But then if I put him in bed with me he doesn't have dummy and sleeps no prob without it. Mad!
Whos little ones have dummies? 

Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hay Ollie used a dummy for about 4-5 months and it was a godsend when he was in hospital when he almost dies coz the sucking calms the cough but he hasnt taken one for months, doesnt wanna know? Down side is sometimes he uses me for comfort sucking and to go to sleep. Still I had trouble getting the dummy from my daughter and next youngest son :haha: :haha: My eldest had one till he was bout 8 months then started teething and spat it out and never looked back, they are all different. Dummies are great soothers when children are poorly or upset :thumbup:


----------



## Abbi808

*Amelia *- aww that will be nice going with your friend. I said to my best friend that I want us to get pregnant at the same time next time (she had her lo a year before me) so that we don't have to spend so long not being able to get drunk together! haha! 

*Moomoo* - great news! So glad it went well! :D 

*Pink* - that is a shame! At least you can get looked after by your OH whilst you are resting! 

*Samie* - the show is in Birmingham, London and Manchester I think. The one I am going to is in May. WOW! I would love Jake to do a sleep like that. I think he is teething cos he is very fussy at the mo. Just keep an eye on the rash, I am sure it is nothing serious. A lot of people worry about meningitis with rashes but from what I have read about it, a rash is rarely visible as it comes in the very late stages when septicaemia kicks in so don't start worrying about that! Jake has a bit of a rash on his stomach at the mo as well, I think it might be a bit of eczema though!

*Kix *- I am sorry you are having no luck. Maybe give him a break for a couple of weeks and try again? As for sleeping Jake is a terrible sleeper, he used to go down by himself and wake me once or twice but now he won't even go down. I am currently getting him ready for bed downstairs, feeding him and then taking him up to bed once he falls asleep. He wakes 2-3 times a night too! :( I don't want to teach him bad habits but I feel too awful just leaving him up there crying so I keep giving in and getting him. I have to force him to take naps too by bouncing his bouncer chair with my foot (I am doing that now actually) or pushing him in his pushchair. If I don't he will just stay awake and get really miserable! Hope it gets better...

*Hay* - Jake doesn't have a dummy. I tried him with one the other day and he did like it I think. I just feel like I have got this far without one so I should just carry on - I don't want to have to wean him off it. Not sure if I should just use one though - maybe he would sleep better? Oh and Jake sleeps brilliantly with me too - I guess they just find it comforting! Looking forward to hearing about that course...

For those that want to know about the show:-

https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/?gclid=CImI9KqY0q8CFUdlfAodRHLhIA

xx


----------



## Samie18

Another 12 hr stint last night its fab! Not gonna get too excited because she's done this before then turned back again. 
I never wanted Sophia to have a dummy but after those first good few weeks went I needed something to get some sleep but she refused it haha id agonised over it for sooooo long too but I kept trying but she didn't want it so she doesn't have one. I'm glad now that she refused it so I don't have the fight of taking it away when she's older.

Abbi Jake sounds just like Sophia was I really was at the end and didn't know what to do. Naps didn't exist and she was sooooo grumpy then bedtime was a fight every night for at least 3 hrs, I really wasn't in a good place. I eventually got the baby whisperer book and did the pick up put down method. It took a while and was truly stressful but Naps happen 2-3 times a day in her cot and bedtime takes about 30 mins now, we still have the occasional bad day but its much better.
Hope he improves I know how hard it is xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks for that *Samie* - I have heard about that book so I might invest. The naps are ok as I do manage to get him down with a bit of rocking it's just the night that is starting to be a problem. I might try that technique. I just hate to see him upset though - when I walk in the room he smiles and kicks his legs and then when I leave he puts his bottom lip out and looks so hurt. I am too soft! haha! xx


----------



## hay246

I from the beginning would always make sure that I left him to fall asleep by himself. But it is sO hard not to go to them when they are upset shud try the pick up put straight back Down method. Does he have a nightlight/lullaby thing? Allister has the Tomy star and he loves watching that then nods off!
I am going to buy a wedge pillow for his cot as he much prefers being elevated a bit!

Got new phone coming tomorrow iPhone 4s yay


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies, just checking in... Been doing opks and all neg so far. Even though all the calculators say I should ov today/tomorrow given my cycle length.

Feeling a bit stressed about things other than ttc so don't need anymore thank you very much!! Bodies are soooo annoying!

DH out at work til 10ish so am relaxing in the bath with some music on. Bliss! 

Is anyone due to test soon? Baby dust for your BFPs if you are, it's so funny that when one of you ladies says they got their BFP I am pleased for you but anyone else it kills me. I wonder if it's cos we all know what it's like to be stuck waiting? Everyone I know seems to just think about getting pregnant and it happens. 

Sinn x


----------



## Abbi808

Awwww *Sinn* - I know it's hard when you are so desperate to conceive. It will happen though - keep doing the opks! Hope you have a nice relaxing night tonight!

*Hay* - I just did the PUPD menthod. It took 45 mins but 'touch wood' he is now asleep. Hope this isn't just a first night fluke! I am just wondering whether in the night when he wakes I should try it then too? I mean when he wakes he seems hungry so I feed him but I am wondering how I can tell if he is really hungry or just using me as a comfort? We have a little routine, nothing major though & the night light just seems to keep him awake so we got rid! Haha!

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Abbi if he seems to want feeding during the night I wouldnt refuse him, if he is very hungry he will have a good feed if not then it wont take long to comfort him and he will nid back off. X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sinn Im sure you will get a positive opk real soon, my hubby is out at work till gone 10 too :-(


----------



## Sinn

Thank you ladies, you always say the right things x


----------



## Abbi808

OK *Honey* - I will do that. Just happy that he went to sleep tonight. I can't quite believe it at the moment! Haha! 

No problem *Sinn* - you will get your bfp! Stay positive! 

Xx


----------



## Diddums

Hi Ladies, Ive been MIA a bit lately as ive been so busy at work and very tired in the evenings I've on CD85 or something with no sign of Ov and no AF Waiting on the results of my blood test which i should hopefully get tomorrow. And i have a dr appointment wednesday next week to discuss them and decide that the next course of action will be. I;ll be CD91 by then if no AF and its really upsetting me. Three months and no chance of getting pregnant! All my friends got preg within two months of trying


----------



## betty14

Hay your life will never be the same again after your iPhone :haha:

Sinn hopefully your opk will be pos soon, I didn't used to get a build up and back down mine were neg one day pos the next :thumbup: 

Sinn and honey my oh is away mon - fri every week so know how ya feeling with them missing :( 

Very excited got my pink lining bag today :cloud9: :happydance::happydance:

X x x


----------



## betty14

Didums, I know how frustrating it is, I have been where you are now and it's the not knowing that drove me mad! Hopefully you will get at soon and the bloods will show all clear :hugs: 

Xx. X


----------



## hay246

Aw Betty mon-fri thats poo :(

Glad he went off for u abbi, does he feed much from u at night? A few say to try water. Personally before allister was sleeping thru I think he may have slept thru sooner just that when he was stirring an I was just feeding him an he had it but if I had just kept putting his dummy in he prob would have been fine. Does he cry??

Betty I am excited about iPhone lol I jab iPod touch and always loved it but wasn't sure how I'd cope full time with touch screen! Have u played draw something? It's entertaining but I am so awful at drawing ha ha!

Sinn fingers crossed u get a pos soon!

Diddums it's so annoying waiting for af or to ov, hope blood results shine some light on what's going on! 

To everyone else :hi:

X


----------



## nexis

Diddums I know how you feel :hugs: I'm cd 159 today. Maybe the doctor will give you the same tablets that I've got at the moment, got to take them until next Tuesday and then hope that I get a withdrawal bleed. FX'd for your test results


----------



## betty14

Hay I had iPod touch first! You won't look back trust me :)

Never played draw something, is it an app? 

X x x


----------



## nexis

I love draw something! It's a game app, basically pictionary without the time limit.


----------



## Diddums

Love draw something! Highly addictive lol

Thanks ladies. Aww Nexis that's tough. Hope I don't have to wait that long. Did the dr discuss provera or did they just prescribe you norithisterone? 

Betty its definitively the not know. If I knew when AF was due I could relax lol. When do you go on mat leave? Xx


----------



## nexis

She didn't discuss any other medications, just the norethisterone. I think she just wanted to take things slowly and not overload me with too much information.


----------



## hay246

Hope u girlies get some answers soon or af!

Ye Betty it's an app. It's funny! Is your oh going to be at home for few weeks when baby arrives? 

Allister rolled twice yesterday and this morning whenever I put him on front now he rolls onto his back  

Xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Diddums* - I know it's hard but don't get too down. It will happen and at least you have the doctors appointments to get things moving!

*Hay* - yeah the iPhone is great. I have the 4s too - you will soon get used to the touch screen. I love draw something too. Well last night he fed at 12, 3, 5 and 7. That was a lot for him. I tried to settle him without feeding but I think he was genuinely hungry as he really went for it when I gave it him. Hopefully when he is on solids he won't eat as much! Aw that's fab about the rolling. Jake keeps rolling from the co-sleeper into my bed. Think it might be time to lift the side up! Ha!

Xx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks everyone :) any nice weekend plans? Xx


----------



## nexis

Not up to anything this weekend. DH always works weekends so I'll probably just have a sort out in the house. Going to my friends today to do her nails :)


----------



## betty14

think ill have a look at this draw something!! do you play against ppl?

didums i am very lucky because i dont work! so no mat leave for me :) i had problems a few yrs ago and had to have 2 different ops within a year so had to give my job up as i needed so much time off being self employed it was easier just to not work in the end :thumbup: 

hay my hubby has 2 weeks pat leave when she arrives and he is lucky he can take it at a moments notice so he will be off from when i go into labour :) only downside is he works 200 miles away so hoping it all starts at the weekend when he is home [-o&lt;

thats fab about allister rolling, he is growing fast eh!!

plans for this weekend for us is gathering all the bits for the hospital bags and baby shopping as we still need a few bits :thumbup:

nexis are you a nail tech? 

x x x


----------



## hay246

ye u play against other people, or people you know with username or link to fb etc! try it lol!!

x


----------



## pink23

Hi girls hope your all ok. Baby is still growing 4 weeks ahead and fluid keeps rising. I only had to work Saturday but I have had to use more holiday leave as Sunday I am being admitted for a day for steroid injections . I think if it wasn't for my diabetes I would be able to go home but I have tO keep an eye on sugars and if they don't stay level I will have to go on insulin . Baby is more than likely coming at 36 weeks do only 2 weeks to go I'm quite scaried but know its for the best. Baby is showing at 6lbs ish so a good weight x x


----------



## betty14

aww pink sorry to hear that, but at least baby is a good weight and they are giving you steroids :thumbup:

if you think about it like this after 37 is normal for arrival so bubba will be a week earlier than whats 'normal' naturally :hugs: 

any incling what sex baby might be?

x x x


----------



## pink23

I would like to think girl but I'm swaying towards boys as we have caleb already x x


----------



## Samie18

Aww Pink it's very exciting!!! I think Pink
Your only being admitted because of the diabetes it's rubbish but can alter blood sugars lots we admit our ladies for 2 nights so they are monitored after both lots of steroids =o(
Bump will be fine but sure as you know his/her bloods sugars might be iffy for a bit but all will be fine

xx


----------



## nexis

betty14 said:


> nexis are you a nail tech?

Ha! No I'm not lol I spend ages doing my own nails, I have loads of nail pens and diamontees and stuff and she wanted me to do her nails with some designs painted on them. I've attached a pic of what my nails are done like at the moment.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## betty14

Pink I think it's a girl too, no reason just have a feeling :) 

Samie can I ask what will happen if our lo is measuring way ahead at growth scan? Do they induce early or just keep an eye?? 

Ooh nexis they look so pretty! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Your nails are fab! I have totally boy nails they are rubbish lol

If your baby is measuring large and the estimated weight is high they will induce you around due date if baby is estimated really big then around 38/39 weeks usually. It's all down to the consultant really. Often with big babies you get polyhydramnios too so they try to induce due to other risks.

xx


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks Samie! I'm hoping she shows as petite ;) but good to k ow what might happen! 

Do you have to keep your nails short for work anyway Samie? 

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Sinn, fingers crossed for a positive opk, It's about time for some more BFPs for this thread I hope 
Nexus-fab nails, look professional!


----------



## nexis

Aww thanks ladies :) I'll have to start charging my friends :haha:


----------



## annanouska

:flower: hello everyone :flower: 

so much has happened im not going to remember everyone and will get you jumbled up :blush: sorry! I do think about each and every one of you so If i do mix you up sorry :dohh: 

*Pink* i feel sure bump is a girl but ive no idea why just alwyas have. its rubbish you have to go in but it is for the ebst and your both going to be just fine. cant believe it could be so soon for you how exciting :happydance: 

*Betty* How are you getting along? glad you seem to be blooming :hugs: i ahve been getting the odd few things for hospital bag here and there- i got some mini toiletries and a cheap toothbrush etc. i will start properly when on may leave in 4 weeks :happydance: 

glad all the babies are doing well and rolling about! i cant believe how big they all seem and grown up :hugs: 

hope the bumps in development are all ok too. *moomoo* dr google is very bad and i hav ebeen very naughty with it too. i try to stay away as best as i can 

hope these cycles sort out soon and we get some BFPs rolling in :thumbup: 

we are fine. Little Bean having another quiet day today but he has been bumbling about on and off so thats good. working tomorrow again- 6 day week :cry: but it means its my last saturday and i get a 3 day week soon due to bank holiday mon and getting my day back for tomorrow :thumbup: got my family visit next weekend, mixed feelings but see how we do. I sitll feel nervous going away from home but im sure itl be fine. looking forward to coming back as then icna really finish off the shopping. 

hubby is doing the nursery when we get back too- dont know why but htat worreis me too like its bad luck :dohh: but theres plenty of people on here who did theirs at like 15 weeks etc xxxxxxxx


----------



## Samie18

Yup short nails all the way and no varnish, not even clear!
When i was a travel agent i use to get falsies all the time but they ruined my nails so they are rubbish now plus i bite themso i have no hope really lol =o(


----------



## betty14

Can understand the varnish thing but must be hard if you want to have longer nails! 

I'm lucky as I have very good nails naturally they grow super fast and are always nice and long which is a good thing as I hate how my fingers look with short nails :haha: and I absolutely hate the way falsies feel :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Well my blood test results are back, but i need to book an appointment with the dr to discuss them as they are marked as not seen by a dr so the receptionist cant give me the values. I have an appointment on Wednesday to talk through results but i don't think its good news to be fair :( I am going to try and ring them tomorrow and see whether i can get the values.

Really nice day today, took my 2yr old godson to the farm and softplay. He is such a happy toddler and was really nice to spend the day with him :) Quiet day in tomorrow xx


----------



## nexis

FX'd for your test results diddums :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Nexis, i think my hormones will be out of wack, kinda hoping they are so the Dr will be able to help, does that even make sense or am i going mad lol?


----------



## Samie18

Wow a docs that works weekends lol
I get what your saying because if something is 'wrong' then you can work on fixing it and getting your bubba!

We had a visit to the grandparents today as it was Chris' brothers birthday Sophia was really good considering she's been a grump today. She all snuggled up in bed looking cosy whilst I'm hiding under the quilt because it's super windy out feels like the house might blow down!!
We may go swimming tomorrow but will see how her mood is =o)


----------



## nexis

The wind has already taken out two of our fences in the back garden :dohh:

Today and yesterday I've been getting some period type cramps so I'm hoping that means that the tablets are working. Got today and tomorrow then got to wait and see :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone.....isn't this weather awful!! I think I am in the 2WW but I'm trying not to symptom spot this month. If I get AF this month I will make a doctors appointment about my irregular cycles. 

Positive Mental Attitude for this, Cycle 12 of TTC 

I hope you're all having a great weekend.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Fingers crossed Nexis-those long cycles must be frustrating!!


----------



## annanouska

i hope things get moving for you nexis. Mrs hopeful id deffo get to the docs soon and get htigns checked over :flower: 

hope everyone is ok-hubby has been at work all day and think he may not come back until tomorrow-due to all the high winds lots of power lines have come down so hes off sorting them out! 

im ok work countdown now...4 weeks! xxx


----------



## kix11

Agree weather is rubbish I can't remember the last time I took Aaron out for a decent walk in the pram - that was all I did in the first few weeks!

Abbie - one of my friends babies is the same age as Jake and she seems to be going through a huge growth spurt and she is back to feeding 2 times in the night and much more frequently in the day. Apparently this is normal and this is why years ago they started to wean at 4 months thinking that the babies needed more than just milk when actually they were just going through a growth spurt - I might be totally wrong but maybe Jake is doing the same? 

Can't remember if I told you but since you mentioned about white noise months ago on here I have tried that with Aaron and he loves it... in fact it is the way I get him to snooze in the day and I use it when I put him down at night. He is so grumpy if he doesn't get 2 or 3 naps a day but it is hard to nod him off without the white noise. I am really lucky with him sleeping though and if he does wake in the night which is rare I just put the noise on and he nods straight back off. Everyone has different advice but I was told by the breastfeeding clinic I go to that if they wake in the night don't automatically feed them if you know they normally sleep through as it can cause them to wake with habit rather than because they are hungry - but every baby is different and only you know whats best. Maybe if he is sleeping near you he can smell you and inbetween sleep cycles he is waking up and wanting feeding / comforting. What is a co sleeper? I sometimes put Aaron in with us after his first morning feed if it is before 7am and I love him in our bed but I can't sleep as just watch his little face instead! Ha! 

Hay - Aaron is doing really well on weight gain but he was 9ib born so had a head start ha! He is between the 75th and 91st line on the growth chart and is following a curve perfectly! I have never given him a dummy as he settles pretty well I did consider it a few weeks ago though as I was having real trouble soothing him I think he is starting to teeth already as he is always sucking his fist and has been very dribbly with red cheeks and sometimes gets really upset when I have tried everything else. 

Hope everyone else is ok - not long to go for a few ladies xxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Nexis - I totally sympathise with you. When I was TTC my second son I had about 5 periods within 2 years! It was so frustrating and the last 6 months or so I was at the doctors every week for blood tests so monitor my levels to make sure I was ovulating. I was but it was next to impossible to tell when it would be! Nightmare. I was never given any meds to bring on AF though so I hope it works for you! Crampy pains have to be a good sign! :thumbup:

Mrs Hopeful - Fingers crossed! TWW is awful and, if youre anything like me - impossible to not symptom spot! :dohh:

Kix11 - Ive got a white noise app on my phone and Caelan still likes it (he is 28 months) its so odd how it soothes them!

News with me is I stopped bleeding for a day (after 14 days) only to start spotting again tonight!?!? Hope I get some answers at the docs on Thursday... Ive been getting lots of twinges like Ovary pain but cant work out why :shrug:

Weather awful here too... Crazy. Never know what youre going to get. Its not that long ago that my Mum had 6 inches of snow and we were outside in short sleeves and we only live 30 miles from each other! Fed up of this rain though... cant do anything! 

Hope youre all well :hugs:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone :wave:
I dont think ill manage to answer every post as Im taking that much medication my head is a bit all over the place! Kix the having them sleep with you prob does make them more likely to feed for comfort, Ollie helps himself during the night so we sleep and feed and are not disturbed. He has his first tooth and now sometimes screams hysterically at bout 1am with pain of 2nd tooth coming through!
We finally had the 3rd set of jabs and I had put him on the scales at the clinic before the jabs and told her what it had said, she plotted it and said he had gone down a centile and they will keep a check on it. I explained he had had laryngitis and hadnt taken solids during that time and had still gained with just bf. Told her we were due to see neonatal consultant anyway so she said she will see us after that. We are at the hospital tomorrow pm so will see. Think I have read the scales wrong coz he weighed an awful lot more on our scales yesterday! Im certainly not concerned as hes chunky and happy  
Hope we see some bfps on here soon as our bumps are soon to be born, cant wait for the announcement/birth stories :thumbup:
Only 4wks to go Anna not long now :hugs:
Weather here is pants too, spoke to relatives in Germany and its 27degrees there, I was not a happy bunny!:haha::haha:
Guess I should go to bed or Ill be a nightmare on the school run!!
Xxx


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies!

All ic ov test over the weekend were what I would say negative :( only really faint lines after 10mins then after 30 they were darker on the side nearer to the dip line but pale towards the test line. Should I take that as no ovulation? 

Sinn x


----------



## Samie18

Think mine changed within about 5 mins so dunno after 30....


----------



## betty14

anna work countdown is exciting :happydance:

honey hope your ok, when do you go to see mickey?

sinn i think they have a 10 min read limit on them? but some might differ what do the instructions say? 

x x x


----------



## Sinn

Betty they say discard after 30 mins. Guess its better luck next time!


----------



## Diddums

Yes they say discard after 30mins and usually result will be visible within 10mins. Sorry :( hopefully that was the beginning of our surge and you can catch it today/tomorrow. 

Cd90 here and no sign of AF :( drs appointment tomorrow to get blood test results do will update you all with that tomorrow evening. Wish me luck :) 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Ah ok in that case it's fine to read up to then! 

What cd are you? Are you testing twice a day? 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Morning ladies...hope everyone had a good weekend!

*Nexis *- your nails are gorgeous! I grow mine long but they never look like that! I need to learn..

*Diddums *- Good luck for tomorrow! Hopefully it is something simple.

*Kix* - Yes, the white noise is great for Jakey, glad Aaron loves it too. It works like magic, people can't believe it sometimes how it changes him in a second, so funny! Well, as for the night feeds I think you may be right. Jake has picked up a habit of being nursed back to sleep even when he isn't hungry so the past few nights I have been stricter. He woke just twice last night (genuinely hungry) as opposed to the 5 times the night before so hopefully it wasn't just a fluke. I think you might be right about the growth spurt too - he seems to have grown loads in the past couple of weeks. A co-sleeper is a crib with a drop down side on the side that goes against my bed. Basically there is no bars between Jake and me - my bed attaches to his so I can lie with him in his crib if he needs. Last night I put the bar back up though as he keeps rolling onto my bed so maybe that helped too! Luckily the bars are wide so I can hold his hand through them when he gets upset! Thanks for the advice, I think I will see how I get on the next few nights now. Going to make sure he naps in his crib today too instead of on me. Hopefully he will learn to sleep alone. Great about Aaron's growth too! He is such a cutie!

*Honey* - I wouldn't worry either, you know best! Sure appointment will be fine! I was letting Jake do that in the night but it was getting ridiculous as he was waking me about 8 times! He is a little younger than Ollie though so maybe he isn't quite as good at finding it on his own! haha!

*Anna* - 4 weeks! Wow! That has come round so fast. How exciting!

*Sinn*- Sorry about negative opk. Keep trying...!! :D

x


----------



## Sinn

Betty, am CD15 today. Only a 23 day cycle though. Have been testing 2xday since cd5.


----------



## pink23

Hi all x x just letting tou know im ok. Had my steriods sunday and i was so bored for the whole time i was there. I nearly wasnt allowed to come home yesterday but i succeded . Back on friday for review and hopefuly last scan next week all being well friday. Its scary to think its may and i found out i was pg in october . Im ready i think. As much as love the movements they are pretty intense. Cant wait to have baby in arms no matter how big or small baby will be. Scared i will msybe have another 36 weeker but its all for the best safety of baby x x


----------



## betty14

Sinn is your cycle always 23 days? Sorry you have prob said all this but I have a brain like a sieve :haha:

Pink glad your ok :hugs: dont worry about baby coming at 36 wks he/she will be perfect and you can relax knowing that bubba is safe and in your arms :) 

I've picked up yet another cold (have caught every one I've come into contact with so far) so feeling a bit grotty and keep going super hot :( baby has been keeping me smiling by kicking things that I put on my tummy! Love how she reacts to things now!!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I can't believe how quick these babies have come round!
Pink glad all went well. 36 weeks is sooo close too.

7 weeks for you Betty!!! Rubbish you got another cold =o( hopefully your immunity will be well used and passed over to baby so no colds will get her, well for a little while anyway!

9 weeks for Beth!

I'm so excited to see these little ones.

Who do we have then.....
Amelia, Moomoo only 5-6 weeks for next scan.....you gonna find out??? Was the 3rd one Pops but she never returned?

Honey hope your feeling better soon.

Hope the test result news is good for the girlies at the docs this week.

Hope everyone else is well.

Well little Miss Sophia has turned into a gremlin again with the daytime sleep i wish the white noise worked =o(
So after the successful pu/pd method only lasted about 7 weeks i have finally given in to the controlled crying method.
She was really bad the other day that i just had a mini breakdown with her i was just crying and saying some horrible things i feel terrible now =o(
Anyway i pulled myself in and controlled crying is the way now because things have got to get easier shes 6 months next week!
So i've started today and it wasn't as bad as i thought i just make sure i have my ipad to look at wedding things whilst i'm sat on the bed listening to her cry. This helps me not to get stressed. She crys bad for a few mins then just winges and has fallen asleep after about 40 mins all 3 times today so i'm hoping it gets easier!
I just don't get her because she sleeps so well at night still average 9-5 then quick bottle then sleep till 9 so i don't get the daytime sleep fights!

Anyhow sorry to ramble to you all hehe

xxx


----------



## betty14

Samie that's what I keep saying! Hopefully she will have a blinding immunity to things fir a good while! I usually don't catch many colds at all.... 1 or 2 a year max!! 

Can't believe how fast the pregnancies have gone either! I am having growth scan next week, I was 18 wks when it was booked :wacko:

Bless Sofia, she sounds very spirited bless her! My niece gave up naps in the day before she was one! She is 3 now so not such n issue but she was a horror for a while!! 

When is the wedding? I loved planning ours :) 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I'm hoping for May 25th.
The brochure isn't on sale until June 7th so i can't book a date yet so i'm looking at the flowers and dresses etcetc.
As it's gonna hopefully be Italy i've decided to buy silk flower bouquet so i can take them with us and not be charged a fortune. So many extras cost loads!
One company i was looking at wanted £189 for the hairdresser on the day..... all i want is it to be wavy and it's short so not £189 worth lol.

I've just watched a little bit of heaven why oh why blubbering away here now =o( I've got my friends funeral next week so i really shouldn't have watched it it's soooo sad =o(


----------



## betty14

ooh getting married in italy how romantic :cloud9: is 25th may special to you in any way?

thats outrageous about the cost of the hairdresser, not like they will be doing cut colour and style!! do you have anyone who can teach you to do it yourself?

silk flowers is a fab idea and you get to keep them too! all my bridesmaids and buttons holes were silk to keep cost down but was also lucky as my aunty made them all up!! 

i cried watching desparate housewives! silly hormones eh! what day is the funeral? hope its a lovely send off for your friend :hugs:

x x x


----------



## kix11

I cry at all sorts on tv now I didn't used to cry at anything! I blame hormones and the realisation of being a mum ha! 

Samie is Sophia on solids yet? Weaning is something I need to find out about I have bought an Annabel Karmel book for when Aaron is ready but don't need to worry about it just yet. Hope I can get him sorted before I go back to work so I don't have the stress of it as I go back. 

Wedding plans are exciting!! Where abouts in Italy? 

xx


----------



## Samie18

We got together may 25 and will be 13 yrs next may in 2013 hope it's not bad luck number lol

I have found a company in America that make the flowers the ones in the UK seem to be really expensive!

I got that book too but haven't made anything from it yet =o) 
We started her at 20 weeks with tasters so not fully then built her up. The past week she finished a full jar or 2. She has aptimil porridge for breakfast prob half a jar at lunch then another jar at tea sometimes all of it then a yogurt for after. She also has a little sippy cup for juice throughout the day and her bottles as normal. Someday she's not interested at all in food so I don't push her. I've also been giving her slices of cucumber, carrot, Apple, pears and grapes...although she sucked a whole grape back into her throat and started choking scared me to death so I've removed them for now!! Helps her build her co ordination. So all in all I'm doing a bit of everything.


I can't believe how much I cry now, I was such a hard faced bitch don't know what happened! I feel sorry for people I deliver now, i'll be a blubbering wreck!


----------



## Samie18

Oh and it will be in malcesine castle on lake garda!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie Lake Garda WOW how wonderfully exciting :happydance::happydance: Sorry to hear ur having probs with Sophia napping. Cant really help coz Ive always made a rod for my own back! :haha: I bf Ollie to sleep so he has only gone down awake once or twice since birth. I did try the controlled crying with Brandon when he was a toddler abd I 
would sit on the stairs crying while he screamed so much he would vomit over the edge of the cot, I didnt last long :haha::haha::haha:
Kix, I used Annabel Karmel book non stop with Jack as he was 9wks early I was obsessed with giving him just fresh, organic food. He is a fantastic eater and will try anything, my eldest used jars and he is a nightmare! With Sofia I used fresh and occasional jars (hipp organic ones are nice) and she is pretty good with food too. We started Ollie on solids at about 22wks I think and he hasnt been that interested, purred veg and fruit he is a pain with, his favourites are pasta stars and I make my own tomato sauce and bit if grated cheese in and he cant open his mouth wide enough for that and a chicken roast, any veg you care to put in, mash a potato and spoon full of gravy and he is happy as larry. Yesterday we tried him with a potato mashed and I mashed in an omelette I made with just egg and 2 different cheeses, he enjoyed that too  Samie is lucky he wont touch yoghurt or anything quick and easy!
Betty sorry to hear youve got a cold, hope it goes quickly :hugs::hugs:
Pink glad you have had the steroids, they make such a difference:thumbup:
Everyone waiting for af, have everything crossed:flower:
Those seeing doc or getting results hope it brings good news.:hugs:
Hope opks become positive and tww are bfps, think that coves most ppl:haha:
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ps Ollies consultants appt was fine, he weighs 17lb 6oz following centile and coz he didnt eat when he had laryngitis its great  As for his development she said he is ahead of what she would expect for a full term so very happy x


----------



## pink23

Hi all just waiting for midwife to come. I really gipe she cones otherwise i am goung to ring hospital for some advice. 
I know tour boobs get sore and bigger but mine kill , and feel like rocks. Its hard to explain but they just dont seem right. Last night they started hurting and it hurt to turn over. I just hope its something simple, wonder if steriods have anything to do with it. X x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi all!! 

Haven't posted in a while as I've been exhausted!! School is full on in the run up to exams!! 

Yea Samie I have my next scan on 1st June when I'll be 19+2, don't think we are going to find out the sex tho, I always thought I would but now it's me in the situAtion I want it to be a surprise!!! Sorry to hear Sophia bein a pain with sleeping, she's do cute in the pics u put on FB tho!! Lol x 
Betty hope your cold goes soon x 
Diddums hope the results are positive for you, can't wait to find out!! X


----------



## AmeliaLily

Also hope the mw can help you pink, sounds like you've been having an ordeal of it all lately x


----------



## betty14

Pink, hole they can sort you soon nothing worse than being in pain :( :hugs:

Amelia, not long till that scan it's amazing how differs trust look from the first in only 8 weeks! 

We have the growth scan next week will be odd S bubba will be massive! 

Hope school isn't keeping you too too busy! X x


----------



## pink23

Midwife says it could be steroids speeding up mIlk production and to try warm flannels when i can and mention it on friday at review.
Baby was active as usual and no fundal height recordered as the fluid would give a false reading lol x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Pink* - awwww, I do feel for you! You are having a rough time lately. Hopefully you can ease the pain with flannels though! Glad baby is well too!

*Samie* - Your wedding sounds amazing! That must be so exciting to plan! Will Sophia be a bridesmaid? She would be so cute! Sorry she isn't napping too well, CC isn't something I think I could do but it doesn't seem like it has been too bad for you! Hopefully the PUPD carries on working for me as I think I would have a breakdown if I had to try CC! I am so much more easily upset now too - I cry at the most stupid things. I remember actually that this time last year was the soap awards and I was just pregnant, I sobbed all the way though! How ridiculous! haha!

*Amelia* - That will come round quickly. The 20 week is fab! I loved it. I found out at 16 weeks though because I was so impatient! ;)

xx


----------



## Samie18

I feel for you pink but not long until it's over now!

I couldn't handle the controlled crying infact any crying initially, she has literally spent 6 months not crying because i couldn't let her cry i felt terrible. But i've had to give in to it now =o( 
Luckily its not all the time because she nearly always falls asleep on the bottle (until the past few days) so it's nearly always easy, so far today she has fallen asleep on the bottle but i'm now getting worried because i've read loads saying not to let them have bottles and fall asleep at bed time as it rots their teeth, so i'm also trying to sort the issue before the teeth kick in! 
Yeah she's going to be bridesmaid as she will be pottering about by then =o)

We use the Hipp organic jars too as they are organic and are usually 10 for £5 so it's not too bad but today i finally got some cauly, brocc and carrots so i'm gonna make something from the Annabel Karmel book. She shared my spag hoops today and seemed impressed. I also chopped a peach slice which she loved and screamed when it had gone haha.
I didn't even realise they could have yogurt until i saw the plum organic advertise from weaning so i got them even though they were expensive £1.89 for 6 !! Then the next time i checked the petit filous and they said from weaning too so got 18 for £3 much cheaper and she loves them =o)

We went for a walk to the park today and bumped into one of the mums who we did the baby yoga with and we swapped numbers and are going to the baby drop in morning on tues which is great as i'm going insane being stuck in all the time due to the crap weather!

Sophia has started a new habit.... for some reason she keeps scrunching up her nose and smiling so her top gum shows its sooooo funny she looks so gummy!


----------



## annanouska

petit filous-im with sophia there! i dont do dairy at all and have an intolerance and milk allegy to it. strangely i am stomaching it in small amounts in pregnancy so have been having petit filous as they are small i can manage them! also a bit of grated low fat cheese with beans. ive tried really hard to include my dairy, im not too fussed on soya so making sure i have one or the other! 

i do get worried about my eating. im trying to eat healthy lots of fruit veg wholemeal carbs lean protein but now and then (ok once or twice a week) i seem to be having bad things :cry: hopefully LO has enough nutrients- im still on pregnancy vits too :thumbup: 

i have growth scan next thursday too and away visiting the familly this weekend. 

hope you keep strong samie- my sister was a nightmare she never slept or ate. they often had her for monitoring and there was nothing worng with her just a weird child LOL! at one point she was 6/8 wks old and didnt even nap in a 72 hr period whilst being monitored- they thought she had some sort of brain damage or epilepsy. she doesnt but she sur emakes up for it now- rang her hte other day to see if she wants a lift home form uni when we go down as we pass uni to get to parents and i woke her up- 2.30pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

hope all the bumps are doing well. nice to hear people are getting out with the babies in the nice weather im really excited about that. 

our crib arrived the other day- i really want to build it!!! xxx


----------



## annanouska

forgot to say keep strong to pink too, your LO (girl LOL!!!!) will be fine. xx hope the boobies feel a bit better xx


----------



## Diddums

hello girlies, so much going on.

Pink - hope the BB feel better soon, cant imagine what the pain must be like.

Samie - your wedding sounds amazing, i wish i could have a second wedding lol i loved mine so much.

Betty how you doing? Can't believe your DD is so close!

AFM had my doctors appointment today to get my blood test results. Most of my bloods were normal - testosterone, glucose, liver, kidneys etc. The only thing the bloods showed was the ratio of LH to FSH. It should be 1:1 but mine is 2:1 indicating PCOS along with bilateral multifolicular ovaries. My LH was 10.1 and my FSH was 5.1. She was really nice and said she had been thinking about when to refer me. She asked me how long i had been trying and I told her 7/8 months (4/5 months in reality) so she said usually they wait 12 months for normal couples before they intervene but because i have PCOS and havent had a period in 3 months she has refered me now to an outpatient fertility specialist with a view to starting Clomid to induce ovulation. She has also refered me to a dietician so that I can talk it over with someone and hopefully lose weight. 
Its the best result i could have gotten. She said appoitments come through quite quickly so i shouldnt need to wait long. I asked about provera and she said she hadnt heard of that but she doesnt want to prescribe anything as the fertility specialist will sort that out once i see them.
So to sum up, im very happy :) Hopefully i will get an appointment soon and be prescribed provera followed by clomid!!!!!!

Sorry for the long update, i was very excited by the news lol xxx

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## betty14

pink hope your bbs feel better soon, maybe try relaxing in the bath :hugs:

samie my niece and nephew both loved petit filous my sis swore by them :thumbup:

my mum was telling me today that she weaned both me and my sis on cooked apple, she used to freeze it down into ice cube trays so she could just pop a portion out to warm up :thumbup:

anna i wouldnt worry about the eating toomuch, babies take what they need regardless so the only one to miss out would be you, im sure you are taking enough goodness in :thumbup:

diddums, apart from a stinking cold i am doing great :) baby keeps elbowing me, can feel an actual prod from it lol!! 7 weeks till dd cannot believe it tbh!! 

thats fab about your results, hopefully the appointment will arrive soon and you can get well on the way to that bfp!! oh and your results are the same as what happened to me, was the ratio that was wonky for me too, and many many many cysts on both ovaries! soo i am living proof that you will get there!! although i was never lucky enough to get to the fs as she refused to see me because my bmi was 30 and it needed to be 29 for clomid :wacko:..... 

so excited for you to start the next 3 bfp announcements :)

hope everyone else is well :hugs:

xx x


----------



## Sinn

Hopefully I've settled on 23 day cycle-its the best I've had since they went haywire! X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Did anyone bar Pink see my posts?


----------



## nexis

Glad your appointment went so well diddums :happydance:


----------



## betty14

Honey so so sorry! How rubbish am I!!! 

So glad ollies appointment went so well! He is such a trooper you are such a lucky mummy!! 

Love the fact he loves all the food that's good for him, nothing better than a roast have to agree with him there :thumbup:

Are you 100% better now? 

X xx


----------



## Diddums

Honeybear the last one I see from you was about Ollies consultant appointment. Glad it went well. Is he over the laryngitis now? The roast sounds delish no wonder he loves it! I woul hope that once I have a bubs and I get to weaning I would want to purée and freeze my own food. If time allows lol xx


----------



## Diddums

Nexis any signs of AF? How many tablets do you still have to take? Xx


----------



## Samie18

I saw one earlier about the weaning! Just checked back and saw one about Ollie too, Fab news!!! But he always looks right on track on pics so there wasn't any doubt he was doing great =o)

Your doc sounds amazing Diddums your referral is fab least you know where your at now.

I hate the thought of weddings that's why I've put it off sooooo long lol I don't want everyone looking at me, i'm not lovely dovey in the slightest so just want it done!!

Forgot to mention i have finally plucked up the courage to go see the doc tomorrow.
I had bad pelvic pain in pregnancy mainly around my coccyx, saw the physio but i know they can't do anything so kinda accepted it. I put up with it hoping it would get better once the relaxin hormone left my body but it hasn't =o( I've researched it and dr google has diagnosed a broken/fractured coccyx. I rang the docs for advise as you obviously can't 'see' anything and they want to see me tomorrow =o( Scared now but i gotta get something done its that painful!!


----------



## Samie18

Oh and Beth don't worry in the slightest about the odd bad thing. I lived off cheese and crackers for pretty much 9 months because TMI alert haha it's all i could tolerate being sick because they didn't really taste of anything!!! And she was absolutely fine, don't put added pressure on yourself just be happy =o)


----------



## nexis

Diddums said:


> Nexis any signs of AF? How many tablets do you still have to take? Xx

I've had sore bbs and some cramps but other than that nothing so far. Finished the tablets monday and according to the leaflet withdrawal bleed should occur around 2-4 days after stopping them so I guess I'll just wait and see. Got to remember to go get a blood test tomorrow to see if the testosterone is still up.


----------



## Diddums

Nexis hopefully AF will arrive in the next couple days. Did the dr say what happens if AF doesn't arrive?

Ouch Samie that sounds painful!! I'm a wimp and can't deal with pain so would have been straight to the docs lol


----------



## nexis

Diddums said:


> Nexis hopefully AF will arrive in the next couple days. Did the dr say what happens if AF doesn't arrive?
> 
> Ouch Samie that sounds painful!! I'm a wimp and can't deal with pain so would have been straight to the docs lol

She said that it's more of a worry if I don't have a bleed. Either way I still have to have a scan and a second blood test but if no bleed she'll refer me to a fertility specialist at the hospital.


----------



## Samie18

We had an absolutely shit night over here and only just woke ahhhhh I missed the Drs appt!! I've only waited nearly a year! They have such a crap system too, I can't book an appointment for over 2 weeks but I can have a call back to explain the problem to a nurse and she can then put me in for an appointment =o(


----------



## Diddums

Oh no Samie :( can't you say it's an emergency?


----------



## Samie18

Nope call back only! I'll ring in the morn hopefully they will have emergency appointments


----------



## Diddums

Rubbish!


----------



## betty14

nexis hope af appears soon for you!! 

samie thats rubbish you missed it, hope the nurse will give you an app to go in for, the docs systems are total rubbish eh, if you call ours for an emergency it has to be at 8:30am..... yeah course you always know its an emergency at that time exactly :haha::haha:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Honey I got Sophia weighed today.....she's 17lb 6 oz haha I've a right little chunk!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thats great Samie, Ollie is not that much older and was early so shes doing fab  xx


----------



## Samie18

I didn't think she would be that big today..... She jumped from between the 50 - 75 centile where she's always been to just on the 75....


----------



## Diddums

Aww cutie Samie! Glad she's doing well :) xxx


----------



## Samie18

Anyone read the darker shade triology?

Thought i'd add a new pic of Sophia =o)

x
 



Attached Files:







sophia swim.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## annanouska

great news for diddums-hope they help you soon. 

honey-i havent seen your post so im going to read through and try and find it :thumbup: sorry if you thought i was ignoring you I wouldnt do that :hugs: you , along iwht everyone here, has been so wonderful and ive learnt something different from each of you. Knowing Ollie was so early and your first too makes me feel confident how well they can do at such an early stage, plus i love how dedicate you are to BF- hope i can manage it! 

hope everyone is ok-we are off tomorrow for our mini trip :happydance: see how we go- i only tolerate my parents in small doses (very long story) but htey ahve been a little bit more tolerable recently!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## betty14

samie she is so lovely, is that a swimming cozzie? my sis bought us one in 0-3 its so very cute hehehe! great weight too! she is thriving :)

anna have fun on your trip, sure you will be fine and come away happy you went!

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah a cozzie. It was a 2 pack from Boots. I love the Mini Club clothes, i always get loads from them!


----------



## betty14

Totally agree the mini club things are adorable! And such lovely quality too! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Awww Samie, Sophia is gorgeous! So cute in we cozzie :) I would love a girl but hubby wants a boy lol i compromised and said one of each then (as in twins). Hubby said he would love twins but I told him he was mad lol. Secretly I would love twins but would have to probably quit work as we wouldn't be able to afford child care. Oh well I digress. 

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

annanouska said:


> great news for diddums-hope they help you soon.
> 
> honey-i havent seen your post so im going to read through and try and find it :thumbup: sorry if you thought i was ignoring you I wouldnt do that :hugs: you , along iwht everyone here, has been so wonderful and ive learnt something different from each of you. Knowing Ollie was so early and your first too makes me feel confident how well they can do at such an early stage, plus i love how dedicate you are to BF- hope i can manage it!
> 
> hope everyone is ok-we are off tomorrow for our mini trip :happydance: see how we go- i only tolerate my parents in small doses (very long story) but htey ahve been a little bit more tolerable recently!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

You always include everyone by name usually Anna so would never think you had forgotten me :haha::haha: Any advice or shoulder I can give I would be very happy to, guess I have quite a bit of experience with 4! I definitely am passionate about bf so any support you need am happy to help too :hugs:


----------



## Samie18

I always wanted twins too that was until i had one hahaha now i'm having one only lol

I only wanted a girl so convinced myself from day one she was a boy so i wasn't dissapointed if she was, luckily she was a girl! Because i was so ill and found it hard going since having her i'm even happier she's a girl because had she been a boy i would have had to have another one but now i'd be happy not to =o)


----------



## Diddums

Aww Samie did you really have that hard a time with the pregnancy? :( would you ever consider having a second? Sophia is gorgeous and obviously a happy and well loved baby :)


----------



## Honeybear1976

I always wanted twins too  My next door neighbour naturally conceived identical girls! They are her first and I think its a shock! They are 5 months now and getting bit easier but was really hard at the beginning. Samie it is such a shock to the system your first, I think there is a tiny chance you will think about a second when Sophia is bit older. To be honest girls are much harder than boys in all respects :haha::haha:


----------



## Samie18

Everyone has said about girls being harder honey! My mum said I was a nightmare too so its my comeupance!
The pregnancy was horrible, being so ill all day everyday and being the idiot I am I refused to be admitted for hyperemsis and carried on working full time...not that I worked much as I lived In the toilet haha I should have gone off sick really! 
She is a fab little girl I love her to bits wouldn't change her ( well maybe a bit lol) it really was just the biggest shock to the system ever. I thought I was gonna be a fab mum and life would be amazing and she would just fit in....how stupid was I lol we had to fit into her life and demands, it has got easier and I love waking up in the morn to her excitedness and smiles sometimes I wanna wake her just for cuddles....but I'm not stupid it takes long enough for her to get to sleep hehe

I think a second would only happen if its wasnt planned or Sophia starts nagging for one because I don't want her to feel lonely.

X


----------



## Diddums

Honey do you think you would have a fifth or you stopping at four? Both hubby and I would like 3/4 :) x


----------



## nexis

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Withdrawal bleed!! :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Yay Nexis!!!!! Very happy for you :) hopefully that cycle was just a blip. New cycle for you and a chance at a bfp!!!!! Xxx

Has anyone used progesterone cream to bring on AF? Still waiting lol xx


----------



## Abbi808

Sorry *Honey*! I missed your post too! Sometimes there are so many! That is fab news about Ollie - knew he would be fine! :D

*Samie* - great about Sophia's weight too. She looks so cute in that costume. I am the complete opposite about wanting more, I actually can't wait to have another. It is different for me though cos my pregnancy wasn't difficult. The thought of never having another would terrify me. Sorry you missed your app too - so annoying. I had a terrible night with Jake the night before last too - I often end up turning my alarm off in the middle of the night because I know there is no chance of me getting up. Hopefully you don't have to wait too long.

*Diddums *- I want 3 or 4 too! My OH would have 10 if he could! Haha! So pleased your app went well. Good idea to tell that little white lie. Best to get things moving - hopefully the fs will get everything sorted for you! :D

*Nexis* - whohoo!!!!!! Bet you are so pleased!!! :D

I had Jake weighed yesterday too - he 14lbs 8oz so is just over double his birth weight. I am really pleased. He is doing more & more every day - I love it! 

xx


----------



## Samie18

Wahoooo nexis fab news! x


----------



## hay246

hi all

sorry nt posted for a while!

great news *nexis *

*honey* hes doing great isnt he! fab news.

i am going to get allister weighed next friday, he'll be 4mths and 2 days then :D 

*abbi* allister was 13lb 14 a few weeks ago, hes so long now tho, going to b a tall boy

*pink* sorry ur havin a rough time :flower:

*samie* shes a cutie, when did u start weanin sophia??

*betty, anna amelia *hope ur pregnancies going well :D

hi to anyone ive missed, hard to remember the posts :hi:

xxx


----------



## hay246

recent piccie :D


----------



## Diddums

Aww gorgeous Hay!!! Such a lovely grin!


----------



## Samie18

Aww Hay he has got big! Sooo cute =o)

We started weaning at about 20 weeks with just tasters and she probably got the hang of it and lost the tongue thrust about 23 weeks so shes quite good now =o)


----------



## hay246

thx for comments diddums and samie :) i dont know when to start him, HV wil always say 6 months ideally, but that if they are waking in the night then they may be ready, i would like to start just tasters, but dont know when is the best time! he has started waking more in the night now but i dont want to start feeding him again in the night as i think it will just start into that cycle. and he has 8oz 4 times a day. i just put his dummy back in and he goes back off. i bought a clevamama baby pillow now , its memory foam and so squidgy. which he seems to like as he loved being up on our pillow. 

xx


----------



## Abbi808

Hay - he is really cute! Can't believe how much he has grown. Awwww....my Jakey is a little one then. He is only in the 25th percentile though & was when born so it's to be expected I guess! He is pretty tall too though I think but my oh is 6'6 so it's not surprising! That pillow sounds good - Jake loves my memory foam pillow! I will have a look!

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah Sophia loves my pillow, I put her on it in her cot because of the reflux. I'll have to look into that one too. 
How many weeks is he now? There is lots of stuff on weaning its hard work! I'd give him a few tasters. Sophia certainly started sleeping through again when she started eating.


----------



## hay246

he is 17 weeks mon, 4 months next wed. ye it is good, may be worth buying two though as they are quite small lol they shud hv done them bigger! 

x


----------



## betty14

yay nexis thats brill!! onto the new cycle! are you gonna temp or opk or both??

abbie, thats fab he doubled his birth weight he sure is a cutie! :)

hay, doing well thanks, cant believe i have less than 7 weeks till dd!! :wacko: 
allister is so sweet, love the pic of him, cant believe how fast he is growing :)

can i ask all you ladies who have had bubbas, is it about now (33 wks) they slow down with movements? lo has slowed down still wiggling but not as much and more rolling than kicking etc?

x x x


----------



## nexis

betty14 said:


> yay nexis thats brill!! onto the new cycle! are you gonna temp or opk or both??

I think I'll temp :) Got my appointment through today for the ultrasound on may 15th, glad it didn't take too long after :D


----------



## betty14

That's fab about the appointment nexis! That's not far away at all! 

The worst part is holding a full bladder!! Does it say on the letter to expect trans vaginal? 

Both times with me they looked from the outside then did internal to confirm, the probe looks scary but it's painless :haha:

X x x


----------



## nexis

betty14 said:


> That's fab about the appointment nexis! That's not far away at all!
> 
> The worst part is holding a full bladder!! Does it say on the letter to expect trans vaginal?
> 
> Both times with me they looked from the outside then did internal to confirm, the probe looks scary but it's painless :haha:
> 
> X x x

Doesn't say anything about trans vaginal scan, but I'm expecting it to be a possibility due to my weight. I'm not worried about it if it needs to be done, it'll be worth it in the end :)


----------



## betty14

So totally worth it in the end :) 

Think they tend to even with ppl who aren't overweight as it's just clearer :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## hay246

Hey Betty! I know baby will soon be ere exciting!!
They grow so fast! 
They do say movements slow down as they don't have much room to move but aslong as she's still moving then all is good! 

Xx


----------



## Diddums

Nexis I had a transvsginal one a few weeks ago and they told me I completely empty my bladder. Was painless and gives a much clearer picture. The sonography told me my uterus and tubes looked fine but I had multiple follicles on my ovaries :)


----------



## Abbi808

Yes *Betty* - around now is when the movements slow down I think. I know Jake moved less towards the end! I ended up going to the hospital to have him monitored but everything was fine. Thanks for your comments about Jake too xxx


----------



## nexis

Diddums said:


> Nexis I had a transvsginal one a few weeks ago and they told me I completely empty my bladder. Was painless and gives a much clearer picture. The sonography told me my uterus and tubes looked fine but I had multiple follicles on my ovaries :)

My letter says to go with a full bladder (yay :neutral:) so it seems as though they're planning trans-abdominal but maybe they'll do a transvaginal too. Either way I'm just happy I got an appointment so quickly :)


----------



## betty14

Nexis, they always start trans ab so you will need a full bladder! But rest assured they let you empty before they go in :haha: 

Thanks hay and Abbie thoght I would ask ppl who have been there rather than trying to translate the info in books re movement :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## nexis

betty14 said:


> Nexis, they always start trans ab so you will need a full bladder! But rest assured they let you empty before they go in :haha:

:haha: yeah I assumed they would lol I've had one trans-ab before, once a couple of years ago when they looked at my kidneys and once at 16 when they looked at possible PCOS (didn't find anything). Both times I had to have a full bladder and it's the worst, you're usually kept waiting for a little bit and you're busting and then they press on your belly too and all you want to do it go!


----------



## Samie18

Movements should be more like jabs than wiggles now betty.

There is no worse feeling than being desperate for the loo and having to hold it!

I went out for a friends birthday last night and feeling rather delicate today Bleughhhhh


----------



## betty14

Nexis it doesn't get any easier holding a full bladder :haha: I have to on tues for growth scan! I can barely go an hour before it full so not looking forward to it :dohh:

Samie her movements are jerky most of the time like she is fluffing her pillows :haha: she takes my breath away sometimes it's such a weird feeling! Is it basically if she is active then she is ok? 

Did you have a good evening even tho your delicate today? 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Brill about the scan Nexis!! I had one last year to check my ovaries and they ended up having to do trans-vaginal cos they couldn't see anything through my belly! It's not bad at all , totally painless. 

When I had my 12 week scan I was totally busting for the loo and the sonographer said my bladder was too full so he made me empty it! They can still do the scans with an empty bladder so I don't know why they make you go with a full one. It was funny though cos my baby was totally squashed by my full bladder!! Lol


----------



## Samie18

Awww Betty there not still asking you to go with a full bladder at this stage are they.....??

Yeah active babies are healthy babies =o)

They ask you for a full bladder early on Amelia as it pushes the uterus up so it's easier to see but if it's too full then it squashes the uterus!

Yeah had fun last night. I just havent been out drinking since she was born so i let loose a bit last night haha


----------



## betty14

yep sure are asking me to have a full bladder... what i will do is wee when i arrive and it will be full by the time im called :haha: 

not sure if its a standard letter they send no matter when the scan but dont really see why i need a full bladder, its not like my womb can hide now :haha:

do you think they will give us a pic? will be ace to see her all chubby and bigger.... very excited to see her again :happydance: 

amelia you did a v good job of getting a full bladder then eh! i seriously thought id wet myself at the 12 wk scan, because there is a fair amount of 'me' in the way she had to press sooooooooo hard :haha:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah it must be a standard letter, your bladder would just be in the way now lol
You will be able to get a pic but it will prob be no better than a side profile as she will be too big to fit on screen now =o) We didnt get a pic at 36 weeks because it was just her nose that was obvious so the woman wouldn't do one =o(


----------



## AmeliaLily

Yea betty well I drunk a full pint of water an hour before as they said and I was busting for the loo it was painful!! I'm glad he made me empty cos he pushed really hard too I felt bruised afterwards! Lol


----------



## betty14

Samie think I should of called to ask.... Can't now as it's bank hols :dohh: 

What did Sofia weigh at 36 wks? Were they accurate on her estimated birth weight? 

It will be so surreal seeing her in bits because she won't fit :) would be brill if we get to see her face :) 

Amelia I felt bruised too! Worse after the 20 wk as lo wouldn't play ball so was scanned for about 40 mins all together :wacko: loved every second tho! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

It was a bit like that for me Betty, the baby wouldn't turn so he could do the nuchal scan measurements so I had to thrust my hips up and bang my bum down lots of times to try to get the baby to turn!! Very embarrassing :-/ lol


----------



## Samie18

At 36 weeks they said she was about 6lb 7oz so i was expectingat 9lb. I delivered at 39+3 and she was 7lb 2oz so not accurate at all!
To be honest i've seen loads have growth scans and they are not very accurate, because of there size it's hard to get measurements. If they are really small or really big they can tell because of averages etc

When is pink delivering this week or next?


----------



## betty14

samie, she is coming up 35 wks now so i would guess next week? hope she is ok :hugs:

thats mad that they are so far out, but makes sense that if they are extreme one way or the other they can tell! so i should not take too much notice of what they estimate then :haha:

amelia thats awful, poor baby lol! our lo was upside down at 12 wk scan :haha: but we didnt have the nuchal measured so want an issue! the pics are amusing tho! 

both scans we have been told we have a very naughty baby :wacko:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah they are often quite far out because they cant measure the crown rump length...top to bottom and thats the most accurate. Also if the head is engaged they can't get a full reading round the head. They often measure the legs and tummy for an average.

I hope shes ok too! I'm excited to see if pink or blue!!!

At all my scans Sophia had her arms accross her face. When i had my 4d scan Sophia wasn't playing ball at all and had her arms up by her face like an xfactor sign hehe i had to go out and have a drink and skip round the car park to try move her..... she still didn't move much lol


----------



## annanouska

glad everyone is ok. 

betty-i had my last growth scan at 28 weeks got next week at 32 and it says to ahve a full bladder on the letter but its just standard. i didnt do and it was fine, gp also said after 20 weeks you are normally more than fine! 

wekve been here since 5pm yesterday...counting down to going home! i think i just want to be near home pottering and mums stressing me out big time. 

we went 'shopping' today- she wouldnt buy anything :cry: or let me due to bad luck! il just get the last bits when we go home 

LO has been a bit quiet yday and today- does bumble around but not lots and lots so shes stressing me out over htat now. keeps telling me hes not very active and should be moving more than he does :shrug: so i keep getting panicked about that. then she compares to when my sis and i were born and how if hse jsut sat down we would wriggle about. 

im sure some babiesa re jsut a bit quieter else how would all these women not notice they were pregnant! 

very achy in the pelvis- this sofa of theirs is not comfy ! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## betty14

lol an xfactor fan before she was born eh! :winkwink: either that or she was practicing being a diva lol!! 

it almost seems pointless them scanning for size when there are so many factors that dont allow accuracy! 

cant wait to find out pink or blue too :)

x x x


----------



## betty14

anna sorry we posted at the same time!

sorry your not having a good time, your mum seems very negative, at the stage of pregnancy your at now if you werent getting things ready then you would be going into labour without a thing for lo! do what you feel is right for you and your oh!

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Hahahaha didn't even think about that...... she's obviously always been a diva
=o)
'no photo's please'
loooolllllll


----------



## betty14

haha exactly! she used all that growing time to perfect it :winkwink:

x x x


----------



## hay246

Anna if your feeling movement try not to worry!!
Haha diva baby!

I finally received my iPhone yesterday after yodel losing it and them having to send me out via royal mail! I'm in love, Only a week late lol! Yodel are sooo bad!!Xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww hay that's awful! Bad bad service! Do ya think the driver has a nice new iPhone :haha:

Did you get black or White? 

X x x


----------



## nexis

Sad as it may be, I couldn't live without my iPhone! :blush:


----------



## AmeliaLily

nexis said:


> Sad as it may be, I couldn't live without my iPhone! :blush:

Ditto!!


----------



## Samie18

Yodel are terrible. They tried telling us they delivered our pram and that we had signed for it. Subsiquently as we kicked up a fuss they 'found' it on the back of his van the next day.

Sorry your not having fun Beth, not long left now. Don't worry what your mum says about movements just worry if your worried. All babies move different.

Xx


----------



## annanouska

yodel........rubbish!!!!!!!! we ordered some prescription cat food and they just left it ont he door step in a huge box! £100 of cat food left out in the rain!!! 

having a minorly better day today- went shopping with DH and lil sister and we got lots from next clearance sale. mum also got a steriliser from asda when she went but did give the receipt to me incase i should need to take it back for whatever reason :dohh: ho hum happy days!!!!!!! 

hope verything is ok xxxxx


----------



## Samie18

Wow you mum sounds like a barrel of joy and happiness lol
The reciept is for when your a super dooper breast feeder and won't need it =o)


----------



## betty14

Glad your having a better day Anna! You need to get stuff while you still have the energy for shopping :haha: 

Can't believe how fast this weekend has gone! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Glad better day Anna!!
I got it in white! Love it! Keep askin Siri to do things for me haha!
Battery goes down by the minute! Lol

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Hay the battery usage will slow when you get over the initial playtime :haha: 

Can i ask is it normal for baby's movements to hurt a bit low down above pelvic bone? You know when your bladder is super full it hurts a bit... It feels like that when she is moving today:shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yup positonal babies can hurt so long there are no other issues. I had super bad pains inside around my cervix, so Sharp I couldn't even sit!


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies not much to report cd95 and still waiting. I've ordered some emerita pro-gera progesterone cream to use. Hopefully it will arrive by Friday and I will use it for two weeks then stop and hopefully AF will arrive! Anyone had any experience in using progesterone cream? Xx


----------



## Angelmarie

I havent had any personal experience but I have heard some success stories on this forum! Good luck! 

I am still spotting on and off :shrug: but I saw a doc on Thursday and although she didnt say whether it was normal or not she is referring me straight for clomid due to al the hassles I had TTC last time (2 years with PCOS) so fingers crossed it wont be too long before things get going. 

After your experiences with Cerazette, who of you would use it again? :flower:


----------



## Sinn

I don't really know if I would use it again-I struggled to settle on it at first; I feel like I went a bit mad! But then after a few weeks all was good, no periods for me at all. I did put weight on, my skin was dodgy too. I did like it as a pill as it did what I wanted it to do. 

I think each story is so different that I don't know if I can blame that particular pill because I have had issues after stopping a combined pill too. 

IMO I would probably choose the depo or a pill again over a coil etc. 

Sinn x


----------



## hay246

I am back on cerazette! Prob only 1 to be back on it .
It never caused me any problems really! Liked the fact had no periods. And I know that when we are ready to try again I'll just come off the pill a bit earlier to allow my body to go back to normal. 
Diddums im not sure about the cream. But hope it works for you!
haha Betty I hope it gets better. Whole idea is to use the apps and that etc isnt it. I started writing this at about 38/39% on 37% already now! 
And yea defo normal to have pain from babies position, any mummies to be had baby in ribs? Allister loved mine god it was so painful!! 

X


----------



## nexis

I think I would go back on cerazette, I didn't have any problems while on it and I loved not having AF.


----------



## Samie18

No experience with the cream either sorry!

I didnt go back on Cerazette. When I started it I had just moved to Norfolk so had no friends here I'd just started uni so though I felt down and miserable from that and had no libido what so ever but put it all down to moving! When I came off it 4 yrs later I felt normal again it was amazing! So now I know it was that so I didn't go back on it.
I had no problems conceiving and I loved having no af!
I'm on femulen now and have stinker periods and have gained about 16lbs =o( but I feel normal apart from about 5 days before I have af.......explains my mini break down last week lol
X


----------



## betty14

Thanks Samie and hay, was a little worried as it was fairly painful, thought it was around my cervix too! Very weird sensations indeed :wacko: 

Hay she does boot ms in the ribs too it makes me jump, not painful as yet but as she is getting stronger and bigger I guess it might start lol! 

I've no experience with progesterone cream either.... Was never brave enough to mess as had enough going on without tryin new things! 

I won't go back on any contraception untill we are done having babies because I don't wanna upset my body any more than needs be! After I will prob have implant as I know lots of ppl who have no worries at all and it just stays put for 3 yrs! I have nothing against cerazette I would still have the same problems regardless of if I had been on it or not! Gotta say it suited me really well! 

Hope pink and honey are ok, been quiet lately :shrug:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

The pains i had around the cervix hurt sooooooooo much i cried sometimes =o(
It was like the worst trapped wind sharp shooting pain ever that lasted a few mins... my gosh it really hurt lol


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty, I answered ur question bout the pain and said I plan on doing a long post soon to include everythinh ive missed, ive not been too well and busy too so not had chance to address all the posts. I posted this almost exact message last night and it came up but later when I looked it had disappeared really strange as same thing happened to a comment on facebook, maybe its my tablet? X


----------



## Samie18

Aww hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## hay246

Yeah honey I didn't c a post replying to Betty either, strange!
Hope you're feeling better soon! Xxx


----------



## betty14

samie im glad you said they are really bad as sometimes i worry something is up! feels sometimes like her hands are trying to come out :haha:

aww honey, wonder whats going on with your comments.... 

hope your feeling better soon, not fun being poorly eh :hugs: hope all your beautiful babies are keeping your spirits up :)

x x x


----------



## Abbi808

Arghhhh! Just wrote the longest post, clicked reply and got an error message! It's gone!! :(

Cut down version:-

*Angel* - I won't go back on cerazette, I don't like hormonal contraceptives - will just use keep track of my cycle once I stop bf'ing I think. Once I am done having babies I will have something more permanent like the implant. 

*Betty* - I had all sorts of pains! As long as you are feeling regular movements then I wouldn't worry! 

*Anna* - your Mum isn't very supportive, don't let her get to you. Glad you have your steriliser, do you have much more to get?

Looking forward to the new babies!

xx


----------



## betty14

abbie how annoying!! :growlmad: its suprising what aches and pains you get in places you didnt know you could!!!

we had our growth scan today, lo is right on track and is sitting on 50th centile so all is good with her :) so happy! totally amazing seeing her again, we got some fab piccies of her face too, she has the cutest button nose and chubby cheeks :cloud9: cannot wait to meet her in 6 weeks (ish) 

oh and she is 2/5ths engaged so hoping that she is going to stay head down and engaged now too :)

x x x


----------



## Abbi808

Aw Betty! That's great! Really pleased it went well, fab that you got new pictures too. It will be here before you know it honestly. I remember so clearly just before I finished work saying '10 weeks to go' to a colleaugue and now he is nearly 5 months! Time does fly. So excited to see the new lo's! Post a pic of the scan if you can!

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Awww fab news!
Love to see the scan pics too =o)

I was thinking about tracking my cycle and having no pill but scared i'll get pregnant by one rogue ovulation catching me out!!!
I will think more about it though because since going back on the pill i've put on 18lbs =o( I'm gutted


----------



## hay246

I kept saying that I wasn't going to go on the pill and just use protection each time but sometimes if in the moment it can be easily forgotten and don't want to risk getting pregnant so soon after allister! Don't want another one until he's about 2.

Glad it went well Betty . Yep would love to c scan pic too! Exciting not long till c more baby pics! Xx


----------



## betty14

I will post some pics of scan tomorrow am off to bed now so very worn out :haha:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

hi everyone :flower: 

glad the scan went ok for betty :happydance: ours is tomorrow. Im looking forward to it but not! ive decided if i get too much grief then i will put them straight as im bored of ignorant people! :haha: 

back from our weekend-all in all not our best trip! when we get the nursery done and i get the clothes out form my storeage box in loft il take some pics- they are quite cute DH got carried away picking more than me! 

ive still got quite a few things to get but they are not really major things so will start collecting them together now. 

got a nasty sickness bug or food poisoning sunday-monday. very unpleasant :cry: was really odd as my sister and i both got it within 5 mins of each other but have eaten and drunk the same as everyone else and nobody else got ill :shrug: i slept all day yesterday and despite my best drinking efforts im still dehydrated :dohh: just started eating today as ive not kept anything down since sunday so was really lightheaded and fell over LOL was quite funny as it was slow motion and i bounced off every surface! rung in sick today and got told off but i cant help it :nope: 

I was really worried about LO so i rung nhs direct who said he will be fine and unlikely to catch anything, hes been a bit quiet today and yesterday but he is still bumbling around fine now and then. prob needs a rest as when i was really ill it must ahve upset him as he wouldnt sit still-i love him moving but when your sick as a dog the added tummy bouncing really didnt help!!!! 

hope honey is feelgin better- i never saw the post either :shrug: i think pink has been struggling a bit looking at her FB-hope she keeps strong and her LO will be here so soon. 

Hope the TTC ladies are soldiering on- ive never tried the progesterone cream either. As for the pill-personally I got on really well with it so may go back on and come off early if and when we would like to try again but we need to have that talk first as I cant think past trying to get one here safe yet! 

btw betty-i thought a hand or foot was escaping the other day- was sat down and it was so weird like it was trying to punch out the cervix! 

xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi there,

I have been trying to read all the posts but it goes on for 561 pages - managed to read 22 of them :)

I am 26 years old and was on Cerazette for 1 year. I stopped taking this pill 16 days ago and no period yet :(

I have done 2 pregnancy tests as i have had, sore boobs, back ache, tummy ache, tummy rock hard, nausea. My lower abdomin even hurt when i pushed on the toilet, even just for a wee.

I Havent managed to find anyway how long it takes for Periods to return and was just looking for some positive feedback from this pill.:wacko:


----------



## Samie18

Welcome Sara!

It takes everyone different times.
I stopped Jan 3rd got my first af Feb 3rd then ovulated Feb 19th and got my bfp Mar 4th last yr. Nearly everyone gets pregnancy symptoms after stopping its very mis leading.
x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi sara! 

Like Samie said everyone is different, it took me 9 weeks for AF to appear after stopping cerazette and I was only taking it for 6 months. 

Yay Betty for your scan I'm so pleased all is well. Hope yours goes ok for you too Anna. X 

Midwife for me tomorrow!!


----------



## betty14

sara i agree too, it took me about 7 weeks to get af... 

lots of women get horrible pregnancy symptoms after stopping! the only thing you can do is hang in there and it will happen! 

amelia thanks, im so happy all is going well too, now just for delivery to go well too :winkwink:

had mw today all is well, trace of protein in urine but she said not worry about it :shrug:

hope everyone is well

x x x


----------



## hay246

Hi all

Welcome Sara
It took me 8 weeks for af, and u will get every pregnancy symptom going!

X


----------



## Diddums

Hi Sara I got AF 4 weeks later and didn't have any symptoms really. Definitively didn't feel pregnant though. 

AFM progesterone cream arrived yesterday so this is day two of 14. Hopefully AF will arrive when I stop it. Fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## betty14

Fxed didums! Hope it works then onto a new cycle :)

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks Everyone.

The symptoms have stopped now, although i suffer with IBS so had a really bad case of that and thats covering any AF pains that might be there.

Had period pains and OV pains for the past 2 weeks so i know something is going on in there.

I have order some OV sticks to start tracing my ovulation, but didnt know whether to start this before AF or not?


----------



## annanouska

its hard at first sara as i had everything under the sun for 8 weeks! i tracked ov after the first cycle as i waned to let my body just do its thing first! 

had scan today est weight is 4 lb 13! 65mm FL,305mm HC and 291 AC consultant was happy with everything and will see me in 4 weeks. it was a different scan lady and consultant today and they were very nice. 

had to go in yesterday as collapsed twice :wacko: still dehydrated form the crazy bug i had and also got some sort of water infection so got some antibiotics for it. L+D kept me in for a while and gave me some iv fluids and put me ont he monitor. she said the trace was perfect and LO is obviously very happy :happydance: taken today off to try and rebuild, started eating a little again so that will help :thumbup: 

hope everyone is ok-had a really weird dream the other night and you were all in it but everything was jumbled up and people who have LOs were TTC and the TTC people were expecting- very strange! 
xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Its really strange as i have spent a week reading all the pages on this thread so it is weird I have seen all your journies, the good and the bad - feel abit like a spy but so glad there are people out there with Happy endings.

Only been 2.5 weeks since i stopped Cerazette so still awhile to go! I hope it gets a move on quick :cry:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty glad all went well, getting super excited for you now, full term here you come :haha:

Anna sooo glad you had diff ppl scanning this time, lovely weight  You obviously have a happy baby  Sorry you have been poorly, nothing worse than dehydration, Ive only been dehydrated enough to need iv fluids once and it was the worst I have felt. Least you are on the mend now, so get organising your last bits as not long till baby will be here  

Sara welcome :flower: my af took bout 7wks, good luck.

Diddums hope it works and then you can get cracking :thumbup:

My ulcerative colitis has been flaring up for the last few weeks which is making me terribly frustrated as I cant function as well as I want to. Everything seems hard work down to thinking logically :haha: Ollie is more or less crawling so have to baby proof the house now:dohh: 

Hello to everyone I have not mentioned but am limited to how many posts I can see back through on the tablet! 

We are definitely due the next round of bfps shortly.

Oh I just remembered a question bout who has gone back onto cerazette, I did get a prescription but havnt got them yet. We have always used the wihdrawal method plus bf for at least the first 6months and never had a problem yet and coz I am having to take so much medication already working it around feeding Ollie will not take added stuff yet. Definitely not having any more so we are very careful! 4 is a lovely number, they need lots of time, attention, love and inevitably are expensive so unless we win the lotto and could live in the country and not have to work, no more babies :cry:


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks for the welcome wishes.

I will most definately be keeping you all updated with my AF situation :)

And look forward to reading many more happy endings on here :flower:


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi girls,
Don't know if you will remember me, but I was posting on here a few months ago - so long ago that those who were pregnant are now mummies! Congratulations!
I am still not pregnant, despite having lots of fun trying. I think I'm about to ovulate this month, so fingers crossed!
Jo
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi pinky eyes 

I am new on here but good luck and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :) xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone, I got a faint BFP yesterday and today....it is very faint so I am not believing it yet, I had a minuscule amount of spotting on sat, so must have been implantation spotting....been trying so long that I don't believe the tests lol


----------



## Samie18

Ahhhhhhhhh brill news!!!!!!!! Faint but still a BFP=o))))))


I remember you Pinky good luck and have a 'fun' weekend ;o)


----------



## sara15h1986

Keep us updated with the BFP. I have everything crossed for you


----------



## Diddums

Ooo congrats MrsHopeful!!! Hope the line gets darker ad you have a sticky bean :)

I have my first fertility appointment booked for 29th mAy. Just under 3 weeks and I am very excited!!!! Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Been 2.5 weeks since I stopped cerazette and am
Having period pain this evening. Comes and goes. Just hurry up and happen. Please


----------



## Sinn

Hi Sara, welcome. The ladies here will look after you! it took me 4 weeks to get a period after stopping cerazette. 

Mrshopeful I have fingers crossed for you! I am a day late but have had a teeny tiny bit of spotting so far so don't think it's my month. 

Sinn x


----------



## Samie18

Oh my gosh it's soooo exciting Sinn it could be implantation bleeding ooohhhhh maybe another BFP to come. You gonna test soon?

xx


----------



## annanouska

mrs h!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fingers crossed for you and maybe even sinn........ 

hope honey feels better too and everyone is ticking along. xxx 

short post as battery is 1 % ! x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Winn, it. Old be implantation-I had a tiny bit of spotting sat-then got my faint positive wed, 4 days later.....it is very faint too, you can see it easily but its very faint so must just be enough to get picked up. So fingers crossed!! I am on CD29 of an average 25 cycle, think it would have been a 28 day cycle this month, if I am right, faint BFP was evening before AF was due, I only tested yesterday as I had very very light spotting sat. Starting feeling a bit sick on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Sinn not Winn-blumming predictive text!


----------



## sara15h1986

I've never heard of this implantation bleed so will be looking that up :)

I didn't previously have any worry about coming off cerazette but when I did and AF didn't come straight away I looked into it and then that's when the panic started. Have to say, love this group though. Spent hours trawling through all the pages of stories on here. 

I look forward to seeing everyone's BFP's and encouraging each other when needed. It's nice to know that I am not alone. 

I've ordered some OV sticks so I can monitor myself but don't want to get too worked up by it all.
The period pain I have ATM I am not sure if it is period pain or OV twinges. It's been awhile xxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Sara15h-it takes forever to read through all the pages, it was lovely to get to the end and find Betty pregnant as she had been on the thread TTcing for ages it felt  I did feel like I knew everyone once I got to the end of the thread 
Hopefully you won't have a long wait!


----------



## sara15h1986

Yes, I too read Betty's story. It's lovely when you see the happy endings. And nice to know some people from the very beginning still pop on for an update

I just want AF to arrive, well I just want my body into a routine So I know that might take a good few months :)


----------



## sara15h1986

Whoop whoop AF has just arrived


----------



## Diddums

Yay!!!!!! Fingers crossed you get a bfp or a nice normal cycle :)

For anyone in the uk who is interested I found this PDF on fertility treatment guidelines. Good read ESP the PCOS section :)
https://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/live/10936/29271/29271.pdf


----------



## PinkyEyes

Aww I'm glad someone remembers me.

I'm excited about the early BFP for Mrs Hopeful, will keep checking in for updates.

I suspect I have a short LP, I saw my doctor a week ago and she has sent me for blood tests. I'm glad she didn't just tell me to keep trying. I've had a really hard time coming off cerazette and waiting for my body to sort itself out. I wish they'd told me that it could have this impact on trying to have a baby, I would have thought twice about going on it. Trying to keep positive. I didn't realise how much TTC would take over my thoughts.
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Pinkyeyes,

I couldnt agree with you more about how much it takes over your mind.

I am glad my first AF has arrived, but I am already thinking about how long will my cycle be? when will she arrive again, when is it save to TTC etc etc


----------



## betty14

anna sorry you were so poorly, hope your feeling better now :hugs:

your little man is clearly happy in there your doing a great job cooking him :)

honey, i know less than a month till full term i cant believe i am here! i am so loving every second of carrying our likkle lady :cloud9:

sorry to hear your uc has been playing up again, it must be so to try and get your lot all organised when your not feeling well! hope your back to 100% again soon!! :hugs:

MRS H!!!! thats amazing massive congrats :happydance::happydance: :happydance: what test did you take? if it wasnt a frer go grab one !!!!!!!!!!!

pinkyeyes i remember you too! sorry to hear your still ttc but glad your having fun trying :winkwink: hopefully your bfp wont be far away!!

sara thats fab you have your af and so quick too :thumbup: onto a new cycle you can track ov and know whats happening!

didums its brill you dont have too long to wait till your appointment, fingers x'ed they will be able to get the ball rolling really fast for you!!

thanks to mrsh and sara saying about my story and happy ending, it was tough going and well done to you both for reading all my moaning haha! i still cant believe i got my bfp and even more cant believe im 6 weeks away from meeting our little miracle lady :)

sinn thats a good sign, ill keep alll crossed that your bfp is to follow :)

this thread seems to go in threes with :bfp:... ooh its so very exciting!!! 

sorry if i have missed anyone, it wont let me look back over all the pages and my brain is mush :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Diddums

My spotting appears to be stopping :(


----------



## sara15h1986

My AF is in full swing and she only flew in yesterday.

Only been off Cerazette for 2.5 weeks but I am not completely believeing this has all sorted its self out so quick as I might not get my next one for ages, as from what ive read this has happened to alot of ladies.

And WOW Betty - 6 weeks, very exciting


----------



## PinkyEyes

Betty, I can't believe how far along you are, I don't think you were pregnant when I was on here before!
I started writing a book to try to take my mind off TTC, by Christmas I had a whole novel!
Still no smiley face on my opk this morning, I seem to have a really late ovulation. Xx


----------



## betty14

Didums did you bleed properly or has it just been spotting? 

Sara I know it's so exciting can't believe how quick it has gone! 

Pinky can't believe that's how long since you posted! Doesn't feel like it's been that long :haha:

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Betty it was just very very light spotting. Not sure what to think?


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi diddums,

I've missed something, what is your sporting relating to?

The more I think about TTC the more scared I get


----------



## Diddums

sara15h1986 said:


> Hi diddums,
> 
> I've missed something, what is your sporting relating to?
> 
> The more I think about TTC the more scared I get

Sara I'm on cd100 and yesterday and his Morning I had some light spotting thinking it was AF finally arriving! Sadly the spotting has finished so I doubt AF is here after all :(


----------



## sara15h1986

Diddums said:


> sara15h1986 said:
> 
> 
> Hi diddums,
> 
> I've missed something, what is your sporting relating to?
> 
> The more I think about TTC the more scared I get
> 
> Sara I'm on cd100 and yesterday and his Morning I had some light spotting thinking it was AF finally arriving! Sadly the spotting has finished so I doubt AF is here after all :(Click to expand...


So have you had AF at all since you came off your pill?


----------



## Diddums

Sara yes I have. I got my first after 31 days (1st jan) then got a second one beginning of feb and nothing since!!


----------



## sara15h1986

Have you spoken to anyone who has experienced this too?


----------



## nexis

sara15h1986 said:


> Have you spoken to anyone who has experienced this too?

I've experienced the same thing, doctor gave me progesterone tablets to see if I had a withdrawal bleed. They worked and I've got an u/s on Tuesday. I'm just hoping that I will actually O now rather than going back to stupidly long cycles again. FX'd AF is on the way diddums :hugs:


----------



## annanouska

be patient with your body sara it needs time to fix itself! 

LO has been ridiculously quiet today and i ahve an achy stomach-trying not ot ad one and one and get 6789!! have felt him move a very little but nothing anywhere near 'normal'. think he may have moved to my back or something like that. 

I promised I would not buy too many clothes and have been picking up the odd thing here and there. this evening i thought id get it all out and write down what i had....please can somebody explain how this happened :blush::blush::blush: 

NEWBORN 
1 x thick hooded aaron style cardi 
2 x long leg and arm sleep suits 
1 x cute dungeree style romper with t shirt (maybe going home outfit?) next sale £4! 
25 (!) x short sleeve legless bodysuits!!!!!!!!! 

0-3 
12 X short sleeve legless bodysuit 
4 x long leg and arm sleep suits 
2 x t-shirt 
2 x smart short leg romper suits 
1 x t shirt and jogger set 
1 x jeans 
1 x shirt with t shirt combo 

3-6 
1 x hoodie 
1 x duffle coat 
1 x cardi 
6 x t shirts 
1 x cords 
1 x joggers 
2 x tuxedo style suits 
1 x short leg short sleeve romper 

6-9 
2 x t shirt 
1 x fleece 
3 x short sleeve legless bodysuit 
1 x sleep suit 


.........................:blush::dohh::blush:................................................ 

id just been getting the odd thing in the sale here and there! think maybe il get a few cheap jogger style things in newborn just to go over those legless suits and maybe a couple more of the sleeper things? Im on a clothing ban!


----------



## sara15h1986

Well having my first AF 2.5 weeks after stopping my pill was a good start I think. But oh my! The pain. Eeeeek! Hurts. 

Just counting down the days til the next one x


----------



## Samie18

Hahahaha 25 body suits! Lets hope he has lots of nappy leaks so you get to use them =o)

Hope everything settles down for everyone with Af etc etc

After today's funeral i'm totally drained. It was such a lovely day for her sun shining!
It was so busy we had to stand outside the church with a hundred others as it was full inside, it's so lovely so many people loved her (not that you couldn't).
I've only ever been to one funeral when i was at school and the song played there still takes me right back when i hear it so turn it off now so i was dreading the one's today =o(

Anyway she went in to Lonestar Amazing and i love that song so set me off and silly me had put mascara on.... whoops panda look is a good one! They also played Eva Cassidy Fields of Gold. And a bit later I was being attacked by a wasp and i HATE wasp and ironically at the same time they were playing All things bright and beautiful whilst i was trying to squat it hehe!
She was then brought out to Pitbull give me everything and this made me smile sooooooo much..... 'Grab somebody sexy tell them hey' anyway not sure if any of you have seen little bit of Heaven......well that was Hannah dancing at the end to that song =o) I'm so pleased i can smile at that song, not something i thought would happen but it really was relevant. They also buried her in her wedding dress =o(

Anyway sorry depressing you all with this when it's meant to be a happy thread about Af and BFP and babies i'm just a saddo with no friends to chat too =o)

xxx


----------



## Diddums

Hi Sara yes spoken to multiple people and my gp who referred me to a fertility specialist for clomid :)


----------



## Diddums

Samie thinking of you and your friends family at this hard time. Sounds like the funeral was a sad but beautiful tribute to your friend. Hugs xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Samie, sorry to hear of your sad day x


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: samie :hugs: 

i hate funerals, i find them really hard to deal with. At my grandads I was ok until the coffin came in then I was a wreck. then i kept giggling during the service as the pastor person looked like mr bean and kept nodding his head so that set me off! 

cant believe you had mascara on! il blame that on post baby brain.... :haha: 

your not a saddo and we are all your friends :hugs: im a saddo too, I will ahve to go to mum and baby groups as without work il have nobod to talk to or who would visit me :dohh: 

im in a really odd nesting over drive- i feel like i need EVERYTHING right now this instant, no idea why- have been happy getting ithere and there but suddenly i feel like i need my bag backed and everything :haha: xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Diddums sorry it doesnt appear to be af, really hope things start moving along for you really soon, nexis hopefully you will have some joy too.
Betty a playgym how exciting  cannot wait for your birth story and announcement!
Samie soo glad she had the kind of send off she obviously deserved, you definitely should come here and sound off, Im your virtual mate :haha: definitely not the same as not having any! :hugs:


----------



## Samie18

Thanks! I do think of you all as friends I mean we don't know each other on a face to face but we know everything about each other even down to when we're at it haha.... I don't remember sharing those details before with friends!
Ive held it together quite well today but now I've stopped it's just hit me like a tonne of bricks that that's it she's gone and I can do nothing about it =o(


----------



## betty14

aww didums not really sure what to say :( hope she does still arrive for ya! :hugs:

nexis, good luck for tuesday and remember even if they find pcos its perfectly treatable! i cried so hard when they told me but they said out of all the reasons for infertility its the best one to have as there are so many ways around it :hugs:

anna your so sweet! you should se the amount of bits we have for lo! its madness she will never wear it all im sure :haha: i am totally obsessed with the dresses and matching knickers:blush::haha::blush:

sara you are doing v well so far, just be patient if you dont fall back into a regular cycle:flower:

samie that sounds like a beautiful funeral :flower: they are never nice but its lovely when they really reflect what wonder people they are! i second and third what the others say, although we arent face to face friends i would class you all as friends! your right tho i dont usually tell friends when me oh oh are at it :haha::haha:

have a good cry for your friend, then remember all the good things about her and be happy she blessed your life even tho it was cut short :hugs::hugs:

honey the scary but very exciting thing is my announcement and birth story wont be all that far away :wacko: (not scary because of labour, scary because of how quick!! )

x x x


----------



## nexis

:hugs: to you Samie. I can't believe you've only ever been to two funerals, I'm 26 and I've been to 9 since I was 10 years old.


----------



## Samie18

I know the first was a friends mum when we were at school so not really anyone I knew I just went to support my friend, I've been dreading having to go to a funeral they're horrible!


----------



## PinkyEyes

Awww samie, so sad to hear of the loss of your friend.

Diddums and nexis I hope things work out for you both soon. Cerazette really does strange things to our bodies, sounds like it has really screwed you two over.

I love hearing about you pregnant ladies and your purchases, I love shopping and I love babies. Shopping for baby stuff must be bliss! 

I went bowling tonight with my work buds. I can categorically state that bowling is not my sport, but at least I didn't hurt anyone!
Xx


----------



## hay246

Aww Samie, :hugs: sounds like she had a fab send off though.

Diddums sorry it wasn't af appearing
Mrshopeful congrats!
Honey I hope u r better now!
I too can't wait to hear and c pics of the new babies!

Anna I'm sure it will all get it's wear. I ended up with lots of stuff! But I need to go shopping again soon as he doesn't have many bottoms!
I bought off eBay the cutest h+m suit for allister as got my friends boys christening end of may! It's so cute even has bow tie!

Hi to everyone I've missed there was so much to catch up on!
Hope abbi, Kix are good too. 

Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Mrshopeful? Any update


----------



## annanouska

we went to trafford center this morning...i was defeated!! worn out at the end LOL! i did exchange a pack of 7 body suits in newborn for some more sleep suits so that was good. also got 2 swaddle blankets and a pack of 3 hooded towels from boots. 3 for 2 atm so only came to £22 for the lot! got a blanket for the pram too- red and orange as we have a red pram. 

saw your gym betty= was very cool! i decided i dont like the one in mamas and papas as it looked boring but ive seen a good lamaze space one and the arches move about and it plays music too! its also in babies r us who have 20% off right now so may go get it later! 

hope samie is feeling beter today :flower: 

lets hope that mrs h sets off the new BFP rota! xx


----------



## betty14

Anna it's amazing how little it takes to get tired now eh :haha:

The Lamaze gym is fab! Was our 2nd choice!! It's so bright and lovely! 

You got a good deal in boots! We made use of the 20% off last night and got the raincover for our car seat and a nappy bin :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi girls! 
Hope you're all having a fantastic Saturday! I'm jealous of those who have been shopping. 
No news on mrs h's bfp?! I was hoping for good news.
I'm watching Breaking Dawn while cooking dinner. I'm a huge twilight fan but I do laugh at how easily Bella gets pregnant - I find that bit harder to believe than the whole vampire/werewolf thing! 
Xx


----------



## Samie18

I loveeeee twilight but yeah the pregnancy bit was laughable. I've started reading the fifty shades trilogy as I was told its better than twilight.....its nothing like twilight but still good!


----------



## betty14

Ha ha pinky I thought the same thing!! I'm also a massive fan! Have to admit I swoon lots over Jacob :blush: can't believe we have to wait till November!!!! 


Although I did read that they have had to refilm some bits and Robert patterson is filming another film in which he has a shaved head so they had to make him a wig :haha: 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

I have noticed his hairline has started receding since the first film! Tide's going out, Edward! 
I'm totally team Edward. Hubby refers to them as Jedward the vampire and Toby the werewolf. Not sure where he got that from, but it makes me giggle. Have you guys read midnight sun? Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I love twilight. Read all the books before seeing the films. Although cant wait for the last one even though I know how it ends. 

Everyone is reading the fifty shades books at the moment. My cousin (who is 15 weeks pregnant) said its basically porn ha ha. Although everyone I've asked has said they are brilliant. 

I was at a friends today as there were 3 babies, sooo broody but tried not to show it as haven't told anyone about TTC


----------



## Samie18

Yeah they are proper erotica but there is such a good story under all that, that it makes you neeeeeddddd to read them like now just to find out the end!


----------



## betty14

Pinky not read that one! 

Are the ones that are kinky about vampires? 

I used to read lots till I got pregnant then couldn't keep my eyes open long enough to read a page :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

I love midnight sun shame it's not finished though :(


----------



## Samie18

No not about vampires. It's about a really rich guy who is attracted to a girl who interviews him. They get together but he has some really murky past which I havent got to the bottom of yet. But hes involved with the whole spanking and punishment dominant/ submissive stuff and has lots of strange boundaries....its really strange because there are clippets of stuff come through but you really have to read it all to get a conclusion I guess. I'm half way through the second book and I'm hooked!


----------



## PinkyEyes

So Fifty Shades isn't a book I could read at work in front any kids then! Might buy the series for reading during half term. I'd download it onto my iPad, but that belongs to work and I'm sure the IT team wouldn't approve!:winkwink:

Midnight Sun is Twilight from Edward's point of view. Stephenie Meyer started writing it, but a partial draft got leaked on the internet so she never finished. You can download the draft for free from her website - it is amazing, I wish she'd go back to it. Very clean for a draft, mine are littered with mistakes until I've read it through about three times.:dohh:Funniest mistake I made was when a character got arrested and I wrote that he was in 'police custardy' which is clearly where the police throw custard at someone until they behave themselves!:haha:

Oh, I forgot, I got my happy smiley face yesterday, so you can guess what I did yesterday!:blush::happydance::winkwink:

Still no news on Mrs H?:shrug:


----------



## sara15h1986

Ooohhhh pinkyeyes, great news on smiley face. 

AF is still here in full swing - day 4 

Yes, I keep looking for MRS H???


----------



## betty14

Samie they sound like a great read..... Good marketing to give the details on snippets too eh :winkwink: 

Pinky will have to see about midnight sun didn't know about that! 

:haha: about police custardy! Wonder if that would work better than custody :haha:

What do you do for a living? Have you ever had a book published? 

So glad you got your smiley too! Yay! Hopefully you will have your bfp soon! 

I keep thinking about mrs h too? 


X x x


----------



## pink23

hi all xx
sorry i havent been around to post. tbh ive just been a lurker lol as im always on phone when i look on here and find posting a nightmare on it so powered up my netbook today and thought i would post.
twilight- i love twilight im an edward fan mmm
samie-sending hugs, i have only been to 2 funerals and they arent nice xx
betty-have you got majority of baby thigs sorted now?
anna- you can never have too much baby stuff, think we have about 30 baby grows lol but we kept alot from caleb as they are mostly white or cream.
hope everyone else is ok will look through back pages and catch up lol.
as for me,
oh had 2 weeks off so it was nice to have him around and help. we have been potty training caleb and he has picked it up pretty well. he has a potty at both his grandparents to and is happy to use it there yey. he isnt a big fan of using it for a poo (or stink as he calls it lol) but he is getting the hang of it and think he is understanding it a bit more. sometimes he calls me and i have to sit in the same room and others he shuts the door on me and shouts me when he is done lol.
work- I had to finish 2 works ago and tbh i couldnt of managed working up to 37 weeks. i was told to have the saturay off as the sunday i was having steroids which was already booked off as it was ohs birthday. my manager wanted me to still work and do 2 hours left but i just said i would use my annual leave up. my health is more important so im offically off work using annual leave at moment and june i start maternity lol so im off until jan yey.
health- well ive been up and down with diabetes and even had a bad low at 0.8. normal level is 4-7. luckily oh was around and i wasnt that bad. my bp is on the rise and have gone from 1 x 125mg tab 2x a day now up 2 250mg x3 a day. i have been suufering from headaches but luckily no protein. still having fortnightly scans and baby still big with lots of fluid. I have a bp check tuesday then i will find out whats happening, might be booked for section or just keep going until i need to have baby.
sorry for the long post just thought it wa easier to explain evrything and i know you guys will listen xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Betty - I'm an English teacher (well, actually the Head of English, but that sounds far too grown up) in a middle school. I do love it, but it is hard work.
My first book is published as an ebook for download, but it hasn't got widespread distribution yet because I'm still waiting for apple to approve it for the iBooks store.
If anyone wants to check out my book it is here www.smashwords.com/books/view/161111 
I love how many Twilight fans there are on here - as long as nobody names their child 'Renesmee' as that is just plain cruel!
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I can't wait to see how they portray Renesmee in the last film because in the book she blew my mind


----------



## Samie18

I love twilight but i'll admit i haven't read the books yet. I wasn't interested in it then it was on sky one day and nothing was on so i watched it and have been hooked ever since, but as i watched a film first i havent read the books yet as don't want to be dissapointed that the films ruin the books so i'll start a fresh when the films conclude!
Yeah you might not wanna read the books with kids haha It's a bit crude in places but i kinda put my fingers in my ears and go lalalalalala :haha::haha:

Pink i saw you 0.8 reading!!!! Good job OH was with you! I'm sure they will arrange you section soon your not far off full term now :happydance:

Fab about the smiley face pinky......maybe another BFP soon :thumbup: I'll have a browse at the book, I'd love to write but 1, i can't be bothered and 2, i wouldn't even know where to start lol

Your ov wont be far off either Sara =o)

Hope MrsH is ok

Its frustrating Beth because i just want to know the end grrrrr it's keeping me up far tooooo late every night!

I wonder how Rachael and Lily are doing.... she hasn't posted in ages!

xxx


----------



## annanouska

ohhh so much has been going on! I haven't read much recently as I am too tired now a days but I got a kindle for bday last year and love it as I no longer feel i 'have' to always read heavy thing. I now enjoy 'junk' reading too!!! 

glad to hear from pink-I woke up at 7 thinking about her (in a non weird way :haha:) as I though- i'm sure she was going in this week or next...I am glad she is being kept an eye on and im sure it wont be long now :happydance: 

im finding I get tired of an afternoon now but two weeks left to go with work. to be honest it feels two weeks too long! :dohh: 

first parentcraft class tomorrow night so I am looking forward to that. Also got baby monitor today and sheets so on the 'official' list alls we have left 

1. the isofix base for car 
2. travel cot 
3. nappies and cream, baby wash / shampoo. those simple bits!


----------



## Abbi808

Welcome newbies!!! 

*Samie* - I am glad she had a good send off. It must have been so difficult for you, it is so upsetting to hear stories like that. A little girl was run down by me yesterday, it was her 6th birthday. Really makes you realise how precious life is! I got hooked on twilight in the same way, there was nothing on & I just thought I would give it a go, I thought it looked rubbish! My OH bought me the books & they are brilliant, I read them all in about 10 days! haha! 

*Anna* - Wow! you have been busy! Looks like you will be sorted for the whole of the first year! haha!! 

*Pinkyeyes* - I read some of midnight sun, it was fab! It's a shame that she won't finish it, she was really annoyed about the leak though. Whohoo! FX you caught that egg! ;) I will have a look at your book too! :D

*Betty* - What gym did you get? I must have missed it? Jakey loves his, couldn't be without it. We have the fisher price rainforest gym & he likes to suck on the parrots nose! haha!

*Pink *- Awww you are having a tough time lately, soon enough you will have your lo though & it will all be worth it!! Glad the potty training is going well though - stink! Made me laugh! 

As for me I have had a quiet weekend. Decided to try Jakey with a little gluten free porridge yesterday (I know some of you saw on fb) and he loved it. I just gave him a few spoonfuls after his milk at breakfast and dinner time but he seemed to really enjoy it. I am just going to stick with some very basic things until he is 6 months though like porridge and apple purée as I don't want to risk any allergies etc...

Those of you that don't breastfeed - how do you get your lo's to drop off to sleep? In the night Jake has been going from 10pm until 4am without feeding for the past few nights but he still wakes up a couple of times even when he isn't hungry. Usually I would breastfeed him for a couple of minutes & he would drop back off but I have stopped doing that now as I don't want him to rely on that to fall asleep. I have had to bring him in bed with me and cuddle him or let him stay with me to get him to drop back off - just wondering what you ladies do?

Anyway hope everyone is well & *MrsHopeful *has some good news...

xx


----------



## Samie18

We're really lucky now with sophia. After the nightmare she turned into and no longer settling with the pu/pd and us doing the cry it out she no almost always sorts herself. She goes down between 8-9pm sleeps until 5-6am then we put her in our bed have a quick chat then give her a bottle and she sleeps again until 9-10am. We had a bad night a couple of weeks ago and tried to ignore her and let her cry with reassurance but it wasn't working so we give her some water but she had that a still didn't settle, she was clean and dry so something else was up so we guessed her teeth so gave some paracetamol and then she was fine and slept. If she does wake I'll now always leave her for a bit then eliminate bits one by one x


----------



## sara15h1986

Evening ladies, hope you've all had a nice weekend. 

So my new love is peppermint tea. I've heard it's good for your digestive system which I need as I suffer with IBS and also good for your menstrual cycle, let me know if you've heard anything and about it. 

I also am anaemic so have a b12 injection every twelve weeks and have to take folks acid. I haven't yet spoken to my doctor about TTC so not sure if the folic acid I am taking at the moment is enough ???


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sara peppermint tea is fantastic, I come from Germany and grew up drinking it  I also have b12 injections, whilst ttc and pregnancy there is no change to the injections and folic acid take the normal dose 
Hey to everyone else.
Got Ollie a travelcot today have to finish babyproofing the house as he is everywhere now!:haha: My illness is still playing me up but think the higher dose of drugs is finally kicking in, seeing consultant tuesday so fingers crossed. 
Will do a longer post tomorrow
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks for coming back to me. 

Have completely fallen in love with peppermint tea ha ha. Although at the moment the
First one I have in the day does need a little sugar :)


----------



## Samie18

Nice to hear from you honey, cant believe your still not well =o(

Sara we tell our c section ladies to bring in peppermint water as it helps with the wind post section....dunno if tea has the same effect lol


----------



## hay246

Hi everyone so much to catch up on! 
On my phone so just a quick one as can't remember!
Abbi I have always give allister his bottle and then wind him for a bit Nd then I put him in cot with his tony starlight and leave him to go off himself. I wanted him to get used to getting himself to sleep from early on.
 
Xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks Samie/Hay - I have one of those light/lullaby things for Jake but it doesn't seem to help...he slept from 10 til 4 last night without a feed but woke up at 2am (not hungry) and nothing settled him apart from being in my bed. He hates sleep! haha!!! 

Sarah - yeah folic acid is fine! That's what I took - you could take pregnancare conception which contains folic acid if you want too! 

Honey - Sorry you are still not well! Hope you feel better soon! I will be baby proofing pretty soon I think too - going to get some products from the baby show on Friday! 

xx


----------



## betty14

pink, i also saw your low, hope your feeling better now, and fab your oh was around at the time! glad to hear your have finished work, it must be a relief to know you can just stay indoors if your not too good!
hope bp is good tuesday and bubs has longer for cooking but if not he/she will be fine :hugs:
we have pretty much everything ready now :) getting very excited! everyone is convinced she will arrive early..... we shall see eh :shrug:

pinky thats such a fab job, well done on getting published, my sis and great aunty are both published poets :thumbup: my sister also did an english and creative writing degree her poetry moves me to tears most of the time :blushes:

anna have fun at parent craft tonight :) your doing great with your list before you know it you will have it all :thumbup:

abbie we have the bright starts pretty in pink blossoming fun :) its so pretty and girlie!! our friends have the same one as you its so bright and colourful her lo loves it too!! haha about him sucking on the nose!! bless him!

sara dont know anything about the tea ive never found a herbal tea i like :haha:

honey thats fab ollie is on the move, hope your back on your feet properly soon not nice not feeling your best especially when you have a lo to run about after!!


ive not been feeling too well, very tired as up and down for a wee about 5-6 times a night!! ive been geting lots of bh too they are not painful at all just goes super tight!! 

yesterday i started with an uncomfortable tummy its like ive pulled muscles across the bottom and when she moves around its quiet uncomfrtable.... do you think i have pulled something? or has she dropped down more? or something else??

did anyone else experience something like this? 

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty Samie is the best person to answer but it does get more uncomfortable at the very end coz they are taking up so much room lol. 
Thanks for all the well wishes. It is making me pretty miserable at the moment but you have to keep your chin up and crack on. Im sure in the next few weeks it will level itself out again. We are off to Disney in 3wks so hoping to feel better by then :thumbup::thumbup:
Abbi, Ollie went 10.30 till 7.30 with one feed in between but he is mostly in bed with us still! He was in his cot for most of the night last night coz Daddy starting to get cheesed off :haha: not that Im clinging on to my last baby :haha::haha::haha:
Hay you have done really well with Allister, getting them to settle themselves is an achievement 
Pink baby will be here soon and all the probs will seem a distant memory.
Cant read further back on tablet now:dohh::dohh: hope everyone else well
X


----------



## Samie18

It probably is just a pulled muscle betty but keep an eye on it and if it worsens call in for them to check you over. If movements are fine and no loss vaginally I wouldn't worry too much. If its really painful have a couple of paracetamol and see how you go. X


----------



## Abbi808

Aw *Betty *- that looks lovely!!! So girlie! Sure your lo will love it! :D Not sure about the pain, I would listen to Samie - she knows best! 

*Honey* - Well it is the same with us, Jake starts off on his own & ends up with me in the night. My OH doesn't mind & I do love having a cuddle but I am concerned that I am teaching him bad habits...sometimes my arms really ache from his head resting on them too! haha! I will keep trying to get him to settle on his own...don't think it is gonna happen though ;)

xx


----------



## betty14

ooh honey, hope your much better for disney! ill be 38 wks :wacko: cant quite believe im so close!! 

thanks samie, we really are so lucky to have you here, you help put my mind to rest lots :hugs: i will keep an eye on it, if anything its not as bad as yesterday, i have rested as much as i can so think thats helped! she is moving around fine and havent had any loss at all so guessing she is happy in there still :)

thanks abbie, i hope she loves its, i know i do :haha: 

im thinking maybe its time to admit i need to rest up as much as poss now and that i need to slow it down a little :blush:

i do love having all you here to bounce things off tho as i know so much is normal that doesnt feel right so its nice to be able to ask and especially nice to have an expert on the panel :winkwink:

x x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi girls!
I too am a big fan of peppermint tea. I used to drink lots of green tea, but I heard that more than one cup a day is bad if you're TTC so I've knocked it on the head.
Sorry to hear some of you girls are feeling under the weather, hoping you all feel better soon.
I'm currently being squashed by my dog who hates thunderstorms and thinks he's still a puppy and can sit on my lap when he's scared. He weighs 36kgs so he's quite a lump, god bless him. 
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Expert hmmmmmmm dunno about that lol!
Its easy to pull a muscle because of the extra weight and the ligaments stretching.
If you have abdo pain and bleeding then that's a different matter! But if it still worries you there is no harm in going getting baby monitored and you checked out =o)

Wow 36kgs that must be heavy lol

It's just raining here very miserable indeedy!

Sophia loved her play mat, we also had the fisherprice jungle one. We could put her down for a hour or so at a time and she just played on it, she also loved sucking the parrots nose hehe!
She now hates it lol.... because shes quite mobile with her rolling and backwards head crab shuffle kinda of movement she soon gets off it butttttt she now lovessssss her jumperoo wahoo! she gets super excited and bounces so hard, it's so fun to watch =o)


----------



## hay246

Ah Samie that's fab. Glad she enjoying it now!
Honey thanks and hope u r better for Disney!
Abbi allister doesn't sleep solid for whole night I have to get up and put his dummy in every night lol!
He is teething so bad now, growls like a dog bless him!

Betty it defo gets more painful towards the end!

Xx


----------



## Samie18

I have no clue if Sophia is teething or not as shes a grump a lot of the time lol she still has no teeth though and no sign of any i don't think. I love them all gummy though so i dont mind =o)


----------



## betty14

samie you are our expert :hugs: if it gets really bad i will for sure take myself over but im ok all the time im resting and only get the pain if i move a certain way! i think i know how i did it..... i have a wisdom tooth trying to make an appearance and i have to squirt corsadyl under a flap of gum i have and ive been leaning down and over the sink to see in the mirror so think thats prob the cause :wacko:

pinky what breed is your dog 36kg is huge!! bless him being scared of thunder tho :hugs:

hay glad to hear its normal for it to get more painful! i swear she kicks my ribs now :haha:

samie i love it when they are gummy with one or two at the bottom :cloud9:

xx x x


----------



## Samie18

Wisdom teeth are horrible!! I went to the dentist today because of them and am finally having the only one that has properly come through removed =o)))


----------



## PinkyEyes

My dog is a labrador-vizsla cross and yes he's huge. We adopted him from Woodgreen when he was a baby and we asked for a medium size puppy - he's bordering on giant now! Wouldn't change him for the world cos we love him to bits but he's a right wimp, he's terrified of fireworks and having his claws cut. :haha:

Wisdom teeth are the worst - I've had the bottom two out in hospital but now one of the top ones is trying to make an appearance. Stupid really, cos I'm not wise in the slightest! :shrug:


----------



## betty14

i have 3 out of 4 through its just the lower ones that have caused me any probs, i had three sets of antibiotics for the first one, i am desperately trying to avoid having any for this one now!! it will be fine once its all the way through! just taking its time... i am a weirdo and still have milk teeth but it is subsiding which is making room for the wizzy to push through so its a slow process :wacko: the other one only came through when i had the milk tooth removed :wacko: same as you pinky im not wise at all so dont think i deserve all 4 :haha::haha:

is your avatar your dog? he is lovely if so! my sis has a king staff and i though he was big at 26 kg :haha: i just have my massive cats lol! they are like dogs tho so i get the best of both worlds :winkwink:

x xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Yeah that is Ernie in my avatar. He's my furbaby. I hope his snout won't be put out of joint when we have a baby - he's treated as surrogate grandchild by my parents and in-laws at the moment and spoilt rotten. He is really good with children and babies though - last time a baby visited he spent the entire time licking the baby's feet!:haha: He's addicted to cheese so maybe that's why! :haha:


----------



## betty14

aww bless him! love his name!!

im sure he will be fine and make a fab big brother when the time comes!!! he sure is a handsome chap :)

x x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Oh he's stunning, that photo doesn't do him justice! He's a very sweet, loyal boy with a big bark. He's moved off my lap and is sitting beside me now having a snooze.

I was all excited earlier cos I thought Mad Men was on tonight and then I realised it's only Monday and not Tuesday. Oh dear. I have babybrain without the baby! Xx


----------



## Samie18

Just read the little spoiler on you book..... sounds very interesting and exactly what i'd read!


----------



## PinkyEyes

Awww that's wicked Samie! Thanks for checking out the blurb. 
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Dunno how much it lets me read, i just keep clicking page by page and so far it's letting me =o)


----------



## annanouska

:flower: hi everyone :flower: 

we all seem to be ill!! The parentcraft went ok-not too much to learn but I enjoyed the experience. 

Betty- i get weird pain around bottom of bump too but mines stretch ligamenty pelvic pain. Its really bad today as we had a fire drill and i didnt know there was a large (four brick deep) step from the fire exit i used the the floor so stumbled and jarred it. can hardly walk now :dohh: ive reported it and told them to put a sign up! 

Betty your baby could be on my birthday (june 16th!). i feel i will be 2 weeks late and induced but im hoping not. id like to be between 37-39 so hes a june boy! still a little concerned over the size 4 lb 13 seems huge for 32 weeks but they are happy with it so i guess they are the experts not me ! 

hope everyone is ok-I like hearing about all the fur babies. i put a bib on riddick like a cape the other day! 

im jealous of all the writing going on! I love writing, I used to do a lot of creative writing but have a geeky obsession with essays and such forth! If I could afford it I would love to just be a research student and complete a phd. I think I would stick with my first love-War literature, especially WW1.

Hopefully Pinky and possibly others will understand how frustrating it can be when you are fixated with analysing words. I can not actually listen to a song without it being broken down and analysed! it can be a real pain though as I over think everything I read :dohh: 

btw- has anyone got a good recommendation for a travel cot? would like it compact if possible but not sure if i need these ott ones with bassinet etc


----------



## PinkyEyes

Are you doing the online reading option? It'll probably let you read the first 20%. When I try to look at it, I get everything because I'm logged in as the author.:dohh:

I'm writing my new book at the moment, almost at the end now and it's getting really interesting - if I didn't have work tomorrow, I'd spend all night writing! 

Oh funny thing about reading books on the computer screen - first time I read an ebook, my hubby didn't know what I was doing and thought I was staring at the same page on the laptop for three nights on the trot! :haha: He totally thought I'd lost the plot. :haha:


----------



## Samie18

Yup online one =o)

If you wanna ask anything Beth i'm here but sure you've read everything!

As for travel cot i'd say it depends on how good your back is and if you get a baby you can just put down without unsettling him lol
We got a normal one and it's never been used because it hurts to bend that far down to put her in and plus until recently she never went down awake. Sooooo i'd advise one with a bassinet but dunno what others think. I ordered a Graco one with the bassinet bit but it never came in time so i cancelled the order!


----------



## PinkyEyes

Oh yes annanouska I hear you on over analysising words! When I did my MA I nearly went crazy! I much prefer looking at language use in fiction, but I do find myself trying to work out what national curriculum levels I'd give to certain passages! :haha:

My year 6 pupils have their writing tests today. There's a way to stifle any joy in writing. I keep saying to them that they have to do what the test tells them today and after the tests we will write whatever we want. One of them wants to write a story about David Tennant! Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one -i ordered some OV test strips and even though i know I am not OV at the mo, as AF just stopped I thought i would try one out.

I got the 2 lines, but very faint, can someone tell me when you are Ovulating is the 2nd line much deeper in colour?

Also, is it best to Pee on it, or into a pot and dip stick in?

Thanks


----------



## Samie18

I always got 2 lines but its a pos when the test line is the same or darker than the control line. I used a pot so I could put the test in up to the line.
X


----------



## sara15h1986

I done it again, and this time time used a pot

Looks like it was better this time.

Just wanted to work out how to use them before acually needing to use them next week :)

THANK YOU x


----------



## nexis

Hope everyone is doing ok :) I'm off to the hospital for my u/s in a bit, getting ready to down the 1.5 pints of water I need to drink first. I'll let you know later how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hope all goes well nexis.
Pinky my son is in yr 6 and in the writing squad for the region  For as long as I can remember he has been writing creative stories. He has written thousands of words worth of stuff! He also won Chair of the Baird at this yrs Eisteddfod which was lovely. 
For Jack I bought the Graco contour electra and found it fab x


----------



## Samie18

Hope it goes well nexis.
Thats the one we ordered honey looked fab!


----------



## nexis

Back from hospital. Looks like PCOS.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thats good nexis, means there is a cause that can be treated successfully and you will have a bundle in no time x


----------



## Diddums

Nexis a least now you have a reason. I was told PCOS was the easiest to treat. Do you know what the next steps are? Can't remember whether you temp or use opk? Xx


----------



## nexis

Diddums said:


> Nexis a least now you have a reason. I was told PCOS was the easiest to treat. Do you know what the next steps are? Can't remember whether you temp or use opk? Xx

I temp atm. Got a docs appointment on 28th so she can look at the scan and the second blood test.


----------



## Diddums

Ooo a day before mine. Good luck. Do you think you will ovulate on your own? Did you have a hormone panel done for the second blood test? Xx


----------



## Samie18

Least you have answers and can now start on the solution =o) It took Betty hardly any time once she started treatment so it's not all bad xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Honey- your kid sounds awesome! My year 6 class are mostly great fun and enthusiastic but there are a couple who I am constantly trying to gee on! 

I'm currently about to start marking the 'official' spelling tests, trying to motivate myself. It does make me giggle, a lot of the kids have misspelt their middle names on the front! 

Nexis- sounds like your doctors should be able to help you now they know what they're dealing with. I'm going for a blood test tomorrow, not looking forward to it in the slightest but it'll be worth it for a baby. 

Eh, guess I'd better do this marking. :wacko: xx


----------



## pink23

Went to assesment place today for bo and protein as booked in from friday. Bp is up and im showing 2+ of protein. I was there for 2 hours. I had to have bloods done and im back for the same tomorrow. Midwife just said it could mean i have to brought in sooner than expected. Oh well just means i meet baby sooner x x


----------



## Samie18

I think you will be delivered soon! Rest up and any concerns, Headaches, visual disturbances etcetc I'm sure you know the gumf get yourself in!


----------



## betty14

nexis, i know that you will be feeling all sorts right now but it will all be ok..... pcos is not the end of the line there is sooooo much they can do to help you, i am living proof that its not the end!! beg your gp for metformin while you wait! as samie said thats what i did and i didnt get as far as the fs :hugs: shout if you wanna ask me anything!

pinky that made me giggle about them misspelling their middle names :haha:

pink, sorry to hear that the appointment didnt go well, at least they have prepared you and baby for an early delivery :hugs:

honey i agree your kiddos are a credit to you they all achieve so much and clearly have the support to be able to :) hope you are feeling a bit better :hugs:

good luck with all the blood tests ladies, you get used to being poked with needles when having trouble ttc :wacko: def worth it in the end tho!!

ive been busy today, packed both our bags and sorted all her millions of clothes out :cloud9: i must say i love that her bag now has things in it :haha: totally pooped now but glad its done :)

x x x


----------



## pink23

Thanks betty and samie x my bags are all packed either way so just taking it day by day. Just need to get caleb a bag done just incase he needs to stop at nans the night before x


----------



## nexis

Diddums said:


> Ooo a day before mine. Good luck. Do you think you will ovulate on your own? Did you have a hormone panel done for the second blood test? Xx

They just tested testosterone this time as all other hormones tested normal on the first test.


----------



## annanouska

i want to pack bags!!!!!! im really jealous :cry: its my first thing to do when i finish work next friday!! 

I have got most things just not all packed up yet. 

good luck pink- wont be long for you prob try and daddy you along to 37 weeks then in :happydance: im very excited for you :flower: 

dont worry about the pcos- im a long term PCOS person too but I suppose I was lucky as I knew about it before TTC. i do have horrible side effects from my pcos which pregnancy has certainly made worse but ive learnt to accept it now. 

thought I was going in to labour today in the supermarket (ok so not labour but something comparably painful!!!) ! I have been fine all day and not been on feet that much at all. we went to do the shopping and my hips ached a little but nothing new. I got half whay around and I was near doubled in pain! I couldnt walk any further I couldnt stand up was agony in both hips back and around bump too! had to be shuffled to a chair in the store :blush: 

had a nice hot bath and feel beter but still very sore- no idea what it was all about, ive been achy but never anythign like that! 

thanks for the advice ont he gracco travel cot, thats the one I saw that looked best so as and when will get one. 

really want to start the nursery :happydance: im so excited about it and although im much better than i was im still such a worry wart im terrafied of something going wrong. i definatly dont like this 'natural birth' rubbish they were talking about with minimal monitoring!!!! i want to be monitored!!! 

this is a really stupid feeling but i will share it here as anyone else will certainly think ive lost it! im frightened that during labour, when you start pushing baby out and sometimes it goes back in witht he contraction then back out a bit (is that the 'active bit') well anyway- i have this really weird phobia that its bad for baby and will crush them and suffocate them or rip the cord out :dohh: goodness to think mankind has reproduced al these years!!!!!!!!!! im not thinking about labour and all the scary things that could go wrong im adopting to ignore it all and take it one push at a time LOL 

btw-OV strips, had to pee in a pot- i have no aim at all for a silly little stick :dohh::blush::haha:


----------



## PinkyEyes

Finished the marking! :happydance:

Good luck Pink! 

All us blood test ladies will look like pincushions at this rate!

I'm a pee in a pot gal - find I end up peeing on my hand when I'm trying to judge where to put the stick to catch the stream! :haha:

And the girls packing bags - I packed about two weeks early for my honeymoon - I just love to know everything is in its place, it gives me a calm feeling. Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Aw Nexis at least you have a diagnosis!! 

Pinky I've just finished my marking too!! Unfortunately A level maths exams don't really have anything in to make me chuckle. Apart from the odd 1 x 1 = 2 thing they do occasionally. 

Hey Samie and Abbie have you seen this?! 

https://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/us-news-blog/2012/may/14/parents-and-parenting-usa

Xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone. 
Pink dont worry apart from a few days you are full term so no probs there. 
Pinky I did laugh at your observations but they are an accurate description of probably the majority of yr 6 classes :haha::haha: My oldest 2 have just done a spelling test they do each yr to assess their spelling age. Its out of 100 is that the one you ate marking? I trawled back through my posts for the last year on facebook and found their results from last year. So Brandon at the time was in yr5 and had 92/100 he was 10.5yrs old and spelling age was 14.2, Sofia was 8.5yrs old and spelling age was 11.3  I honestly think it's down to them being made to read! Ollie by the time he was 4months old would listen to the whole of Goldilocks without moving! So helps with their concentration too. Brandon is like me and likes to proof read :haha::haha:
I hardly blink anymore at blood tests. I have been known to cry in phlebotomy (only place they manage to get blood out of me) when they have had to have 5 stabs to get it! You do get to a point where you think just let them get on with it!
Anna hope pain is gone soon.
Betty yay at bags packed :hugs:
How you feeling Amelia?
Xx:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Ah ok Nexis. When I had my blood tests all my levels were ok expect LH and free androgens which were both high because of my PCOS. Hope your appointment goes well xx


----------



## betty14

Anna hope you feel better soon :flower: won't take you long to pack your bags I just collected it all in one place then it all went straight in the case :) 

Pinky I said that I had a sense of calm after I finished yesterday :haha: I like to be organised, I don't do well with chaos! 

Amelia how you doing? Not long till the half way mark for you! Do you have a date for te anomaly scan? 

Honey that's brill results! Hope they do as well this year! I too think it's important to have books! I have started reading to our lo already! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Morning ladies

Hope all are well. Love hearing your stories about packing bags ready for bubba's

Can i ask how did you all know or think you had PCOS? was it just abnormal cycles?


----------



## betty14

Sara for me it was my cycles and not ovulating plus some extra hair in places ladies shouldn't be hairy :blush: 

I've got a rash popped up on the back of one hand and my wrist the other side! Driving me mad itching!! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks For letting me know :)

its CD 7 for me so apparently dont need to use OV sticks until this weekend.


----------



## betty14

I tested daily From when af stopped but more so because I wasn't sure if I would ov at all so didnt wat to miss it! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

yeah thats a fair point, I might do one when I get home. But then again this is my first true cycle after stopping Pill so not sure what to do!


----------



## Diddums

Sara when I was 15 my periods stopped and after 5 months went to the docs who did blood test and ultrasound and I was diagnosed with PCOS. My cycles are usually 31 days but the only cycle I temped since coming of bcp was 31 days and I ov on my own at cd21. This second cycle has been a nightmare and I don't know whether it's my PCOS playing up or because I started taking b vit complex and AC and that messed my body up. Currently usin progesterone cream to try to bring on AF xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Maybe for the next few days i will use my OV sticks.

Am interested in seeing what the test line looks like when OV.

Before I was on the pill I used to be able to feel when I was OV but not sure, because it has been so long if I will still feel it.

Very exciting

What is weird is I havent told anyone about TTC but every conversation I have these days ends up being about Babies!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty- maybe a heat rash? X


----------



## PinkyEyes

I like the clearblue OV tests with the happy smiley face - it makes me giggle when you get the smile - you know what you're going to be doing! They are expensive though. 
I had my blood test today, was doing OK by looking away, but then when it was done I saw the vials of blood - I swear they're bigger than they used to be. 
Hope you're all feeling fab today!
Xx


----------



## betty14

sara if your using the cheap ones then no harm in starting now i think, like pinky said the smiley ones are good but expensive, you could get some of those to use when yu think the cheapys are pos?

i still have pics of the ov stick from when we concieved if ya wanna see a pos??

if it will let me post a pic, ive been trying to get scan pic up but wont let me :(

honey, i thought that, might sound silly but its not been hot so could it still be that?


pinky always looks like they take loads eh!! when do you get the results??

x x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi Betty! If I don't get pregnant this month I have to go for another blood test during days 2-4 and then I guess the doctor will see me when they get the results back. I'm a tiny bit frustrated, as when my last period arrived only 9 days after I ovulated I knew I would need a blood test early on in my cycle, but the doctors surgery couldn't get me an appointment with the GP until day 7 of my cycle, so I missed the chance for that one this month. I'm trying to keep my fingers crossed for a BFP this cycle. Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yes Betty doesnt have to be really hot x


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks Betty. I googled images for positive sticks and I can clearly
See how deep the test line is. 

I did 2 last night at the same time, bought so many just thought why not and at the moment I only get the 1 check line nothing else so will continue to
Do one each day


----------



## betty14

pinky, i know how hard those specific day bloods are... i used to have to beg for them to fit me in!! i think i had to have them done 3 cycles in a row :wacko: 

is your doc requesting the day 21 bloods too? 

thanks honey, it does sorta look like heat rash, very tiny red bumps that sort of merge into a big blob :haha: it has spred over both hands and up my arm today so seeing the gp tomorrow just to make sure its all ok :)

sara i always found that there was no doubting the pos ov test, especially if you have tested up to it and i used to test till it was negative again.... which was usually the next day :thumbup:

i loved watching the lines appear :haha: although i clearly remember the first cycle i got a pos i had i dipped the test then jumped in the shower.... on getting out expecting there to be one line i saw the most beautiful set of two lines.... i nearly fell over :haha::haha: 

hope everyone is well!! 

x x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Thats a good idea!

It says it takes 10 mins so i should start doing that. Shower after to keep an eye on it

Today is CD8 but i have some tingling pain on my right side, so will keep testing for OV.


----------



## Samie18

The lines gererally appear quick if a positive, mine were usually within a minute. So jumping in the shower would be a good idea!

Betty i'd definately see the doc. You can get all sorts of pregnancy rashes from PUPPS and prurigo to just an irritant to something you use all the time, so best to be checked and treated properly =o)

We're off to Stockport tonight for the weekend, here's hoping little legs sleeps the whole way again!

xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks Samie, have appointment in the morning, let's see what she says!! 

Hope you have a nice weekend and lo sleeps all the way for you! 

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Thanks Samie18 and Betty and Abbie808- i am 5 weeks today yay-I can believe it now lol. I just couldn't believe it at first


----------



## betty14

Aww mrs h that's amazing massive congrats your way!! 

Wonder who the next two will be, this thread had a three bfp trend :) 

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Sorry, I am reading backwards, thanks Pinkyeyes and Sara15h1866 too for thinking of me-sorry I wasn't back on sooner-was on the jan baby thread


----------



## MrsHopeful

Aww thanks for the congrats hay246 and Annanouska, Blimey I feel very wanted tonight he he. I still can't believe how much has happened since I started this thread! Is anyone going to see that film what to expect when you're expecting?
Annanouska-I think you're a shopaholic lol, 2 tuxedo suits for aged 3-6 months -best get some parties planned lol 
Samie18-sounds like a lovely funeral, a fitting tribute!!


----------



## annanouska

glad your ok mrs h :flower: 

hope moomoo is ok havent heard from her in ages! 

hows your rash betty? ive been 3 times over mine and they never really know so ive decided i have weird pregnancy rash syndrome. i have weird lumps on my elbows like bites but they are not and get all itchy now and then. i also have developed something with my eye lid it has gone really red and sore and flakes and peels every night :-( ive found vaseline the only thing that helps! im generally itchy all over esp on my tummy recently.i dont mind provided its nothing majoy. 

hope everyone is ok and samie has a good trip. 

i have 6 more days at work- finish next friday. cant wait!!! im finding the days too long and to be hoenst do no work in the afternoon as im half asleep! x


----------



## betty14

anna the rash is spreading so called for an appointment and was lucky to get a cancellation tomorrow morning :) (usually have to wait at least 10 days for my gp!!) figured ill get it looked at and if its nothing great but if not i can get treatment :)

my tummy has been itchy for weeks now, i have stretchies appearing daily so not suprised really lol!! gotta say i actually like them, i know our little lady is growing in there :)

x x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi girls!
Been stuck at a governing body meeting all night, glad to be home! 
Betty my doctor only gave me two forms for blood tests, one for seven days before my period and if aunt flo comes one for days 2-4. I was just so relieved she was doing something for me I didn't think to ask questions.
Yay for mrs hopeful! 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Awwww wow. MRSH. Great news

I always get a rash on my elbows. Itchy like bites but it's always when I wear a wooly jumper :) just a reaction. 

Been out on the wine tonight. Oops. But life is for living. Will do an OV test when I get home x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Ouch annaoushka-sounds painful. How soon before due date do people normally start maternity leave? I ask as I have to give my annual leave requests so am going to put that before my maternity leave will likely be


----------



## Diddums

Congrats mrs hopeful :) happy and healthy nine moths to you and little bean xxx


----------



## annanouska

mrs h i wanted to work until 38 weeks but my manager said by that time i wont want to and she is right! I am starting my mat leave at 39 weeks and using my annual leave from 34-39. where i work you have to submit your mat request at 25 weeks. i also had to book all my annual leave in february so i booked it as usual and then once i had my maternity leave appointment thing with my manager we cancelled the leave and moved it to start from 34. 

good luck at appointment betty! 

im just off to work- LO hasnt done his usual 6 am wirlygig and breakfast bouncing so i think hes having a lay in! trying not to worry as he does do this now and then and has had a very active past few days so I will set off ot work rather than dilly dally at home as atleast then il have something else to worry about!!! 

hubby was complaining about nursery again this morning that we havent started anything :dohh: think im going to give in and let him start this weekend as we have the two rooms to do xxxx 

LOL bean just had a stretch-lazy thing like his dad and the boy cat. funny how girl cat and i are the active ones and all the boys are lazy!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Congrats mrs h!! 

Yea Betty I have my scan on 1st June! 2 weeks today  

Have you all seen on FB that pink has had her baby? Awww x


----------



## Diddums

Awww yay Pink. Hope mum and baby are doing well xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Wow! Yay for Pink! :happydance:


----------



## Abbi808

Just a quick one to say CONGRATS to *Pink! * :D :D :D 

*Mrs Hopeful* - Congrats to you too!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! :D

*Betty* - hope the app went well today. My skin went really red at the end of my pregnancy for weeks, it wasn't a rash but I looked as though I had a tan! haha! FX it's something silly like that!

Hope everyone is well, just a flying visit as I have had such a busy day!

Oh and *Honey* - I wanted to ask you, that photo you had done of Jack, was that with waterbabies? If so, I am just wondering what the cost is like as the course of lessons is between £120- £150 but the photoshoot price isn't mentioned on the website? Ignore this if you have no clue what I am on about! ;)

xx


----------



## betty14

massive congratulations to pink!!! totally amazing and love her name :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

x x x


----------



## betty14

pinky, i know what your mean about being relieved about things being done :) hope the results are good :)

mrs h i dont work so have no clue about mat leave sorry :(

anna boys are lazy haha! hope he has had more wiggles for you by now :)

amelia so exciting! are you going to find out what team you are on?? scary to think that ill only have 19 days left :wacko:

abbie hope you had a fab day today! 

my doc appointment went well ish..... she said that she wanted to check kidney function and that she is also concerned about obstetric cholestasis as the rash isnt characteristic of the 'normal' pregnancy rashes so i had to wait and have bloods done asap this morning, i find out on monday what the results are, if they come back normal then its just a non specific pregnancy rash :shrug: i am praying its just a rash!!

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Cant wait to see pink and the pics!

Sure it wasn't liver function Betty?? Kidney function is a strange one.....The cholestasis is usually mainly itchy palms and soles of feet so I'm sure your fine =o)

I started mat leave at 36 weeks and felt that was plenty. As the 36 weeks came I thought I could have worked more so I had longer with her when she was born but had had enough so was glad to finish. I carried my hols over so have taken an extra 7 weeks full pay. But do what you feel best you don't have to make your decision until 25 weeks.


----------



## betty14

sorry samie meant to say she is testing liver function to check for OC and kidneys as a separate thing.... just read that back and i didnt explain it v well :haha:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Ohhh lol i did wonder =o)
Still you will be fine!
x


----------



## AmeliaLily

betty14 said:


> amelia so exciting! are you going to find out what team you are on?? scary to think that ill only have 19 days left :wacko:
> 
> x x x

No, we are staying team yellow!! Yikes!!


----------



## annanouska

cant believe i missed all the drama with pink! my FB on the phone is acting up and was at in laws last night! 

see i said she was having a girly :haha:. im so pleased for them all and i adore the name-not one i thought of myself but its fabulous! 

hope your ok betty- i never got nay blood tests so i assume they werent to bothered on mine! 

can i ask a weird question-i get you cant sleep on back or front, thats fine i dont anway even if not expecting. but i cant sleep on my side now withour part leaning on my bump. even if i wed a pillow under im still part leaning on it. will i squish baby>?:dohh: 

been up since 4 am as i couldnt get comfy! i rolled to right then got a bad pain so rolled back and found it was his head or something very low down (in my apron :blush:) and to the side so i hope i havent hurt him as im not exactly light and i knwo their heads are soft! 

thing is law of gravity is that whatever side i lay on he rolls over to :shrug: just dont want to squish him! 

got hair cut today and hubby chunnering on about decorating still!!!! 

as for baby yesterday-stayed quiet most of the day and a bit of a bumble int he evening. ive learnt ot accept now he has manic days then a few days where he watches the 'placenta' tv LOL :haha: ok it wasnt that funny but i am sleep deprived xxxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

I blinking wrote a long post last night Ollie tried to grab the tablat and my finger touched something and message was gone :cry:
Pink :happydance: for baby Esmae :hugs: Scbu is not so bad and Im sure she will go home with you soon where you can make up for any missed cuddles.
Abbi I paid bout 45 pound for the photo shoot, remember thinking that wasnt bad at all, the huge photo itself was 90 or 100 and because of the paper its printed on it has to be framed via a cold press so had to find a framing gallery in Cardiff to do it and I chose oak which isnt cheap so that was bout 60 all in all about 200. My friend did it with her second child recently and she bought 3 5x7s that were different shots, bought a 3 side by side photo frame and they look fab so may do that with Ollie.
Amelia the time to the scan will fly by now, cant believe youre staying yellow, well done you, the curiosity would have killed me :haha:
Betty I have everything crossed that its nothing :hugs:
Hope everyone has a good wkend x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna the way you are sleeping is fine, you will have a big bump now so it will get in the way a lot :haha: Let hubby crack on with the decorating now, I wouldnt leave it any longer or you will get stressed as not much time. Im having my hair cut today too!
Enjoy the weekend xx


annanouska said:


> cant believe i missed all the drama with pink! my FB on the phone is acting up and was at in laws last night!
> 
> see i said she was having a girly :haha:. im so pleased for them all and i adore the name-not one i thought of myself but its fabulous!
> 
> hope your ok betty- i never got nay blood tests so i assume they werent to bothered on mine!
> 
> can i ask a weird question-i get you cant sleep on back or front, thats fine i dont anway even if not expecting. but i cant sleep on my side now withour part leaning on my bump. even if i wed a pillow under im still part leaning on it. will i squish baby>?:dohh:
> 
> been up since 4 am as i couldnt get comfy! i rolled to right then got a bad pain so rolled back and found it was his head or something very low down (in my apron :blush:) and to the side so i hope i havent hurt him as im not exactly light and i knwo their heads are soft!
> 
> thing is law of gravity is that whatever side i lay on he rolls over to :shrug: just dont want to squish him!
> 
> got hair cut today and hubby chunnering on about decorating still!!!!
> 
> as for baby yesterday-stayed quiet most of the day and a bit of a bumble int he evening. ive learnt ot accept now he has manic days then a few days where he watches the 'placenta' tv LOL :haha: ok it wasnt that funny but i am sleep deprived xxxxx


----------



## betty14

thanks samie, im sure i will be too! cant be anything major or im sure they would of called me yesterday afternoon :shrug:

amelia you are a brave lady not finding out :haha: for what its worth i think your team blue, not sure why, i just have a feeling :)

thanks anna i hope so too, tis always a moment of worry when they mention liver or kidney problems :wacko: when i was little i suffered chronically with kidney infections so its always a concern for me they are weaker than the average!

i agree with honey that the way your sleeping is fine, i can only stay comfy on one side or the other for a while then its loo break and change sides :haha: babies are well protected in there, our little lady soon tells me if im squishing her :haha:

honey, your not having much luck with your posts lately eh :hugs: thanks for keeping it all crossed im sure its fine but always a little concern eh!

love the waterbabies pic, not sure they do them here as ive never seen them..... might look into it :thumbup:

hope you are feeling better now :hugs:

beautiful sunshine here today so going to make the most of it :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Sleep where comfy Anna babies have a tough wall of muscle protecting them as well as their little swimming pool =o)

I've done that a few times with the post honey it's sooooooo frustrating!

Hope everyone is well.
We're having a little trip to Wales tomorrow taking Sophia to where my nanna's ashes are so hopefully the weather is ok!
X


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hahaha me and my OH think we are team pink! But probably wrong lol x


----------



## hay246

wow loadsssss to catch up on!

just a quick one 

congrats pink!! love the name my brothers baby due in few weeks and they have same name in mind!

congrats mrsh too.

honey how annoying with post hate it when u write long ones n they disappear!

amelia its so exciting being team yellow! i loved it.

i have started giving allister the heinz fruit n yoghurt cereal in morning he seems to be enjoying it! :)

betty i hope its all ok monday!

hi anna, samie, Abbi and everyone else! memory like a sieve sorry forget names! and theres so many active on here now hard to remem!

x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hello ladies! 

Love the name Pink has chosen for the baby, beautiful. 

Hope your rash dies down soon Betty, I'm sure it's nothing.

I'm not sure I'd be able to stay team yellow, Amelia, I admire your willpower. I am currently resisting the urge to POAS - I swear the tests are calling me from the bathroom! :blush:

Gosh I can't remember who else has posted since yesterday, the thread is so busy! :dohh: Hi everyone, hope you're all fine.

I just completed my first draft of my second book. I won't lie, I shed a little tear at the end. :cry: This one won't have a sequel, so it's like I'm saying goodbye to these characters!
Xx


----------



## annanouska

whats sunshine betty? not sure ive seen that in a long time!!!!!!!! 

hope everyone is doing good-was nice to hear form honey and hay x :flower: x 

hope samie has a good trip wiht sophia to see her great nana. Ive not been able to go to the crematorium where my nan and grandad are yet. its been 15 months since my grandad and 3 yrs since my nan but its too painful still. 

we had the inquest for my grandads death last week- was horrible :cry: found out the doctor took a kidney biopsy without his or our consent and it wasnt in the records and he died from a mass internal bleed :cry:. its really sad to think that he could still be here if it wasnt for that mistake but we cant change it now so atleast we have the truth! 

after all his nagging about decorating i took him to b and q- 'whats the rush il start it next week'!!!!!!!!!!!! i could have happily gone to the tool aisle picked a hammer and battered him repeatedly :growlmad: 

men eh!?! xxx


----------



## Samie18

Hope the doc got struck off!!
My nanna died when I was 4 so don't remember too much off her but enough to know she was fab!

Thats funny about the nursery! Your little man will prob spring an early appearance on you lol


----------



## Honeybear1976

Where in Wales are you going Samie? X


----------



## Samie18

Conwy, not too sure where but it was like a town hall type place.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Im in wales so was just wondering


----------



## MrsHopeful

Thanks Girlies 
Betty-hope your rash goes soon.
Congratulations Pink, that's a beautiful name 
Samie18-enjoy your trip.
The thread is busy-I have forgotten what else I was going to post-hope you're all having a good weekend


----------



## AmeliaLily

The weirdest thing is that for years I always thought that if I got pregnant then I would definitely find out and I couldn't understand people that didn't want to know but now it's actually here I do really want the surprise!! It will also help me not go mad with shopping lol! 

MrsH you need a ticker now!


----------



## Samie18

Your good not finding out, I had to know because I couldn't wait to shop!

Where in Wales are you?


----------



## Honeybear1976

Place called Newport, its been on britains toughest cities lol


----------



## Samie18

Ohhh haha tough nut then.


----------



## hay246

Haha I'm in Wales too but north Wales!

X


----------



## annanouska

my post has vanished grrrrrrr!


----------



## betty14

samie i love the image of a swimming pool in there :haha:

amelia they do say mums have intuition as to the sex, i had a feeling lo was a girly and i was right :thumbup: 

thanks hay, hope so too!!

thanks pinky, thats sad about your book making you shed a tear, do you decide if there will be a sequel while your writing or before? will you try and have this one published?

anna it was beautiful here today, even had flip flops on!!!! sorry to hear about your grandad that must be heart breaking, but like you say at least you know now :hugs:

your oh sounds like a cracker haha, we are not worrying about lo nursery till she is here as i want to help to do it all and cant while she is on board :)

samie hope you hve a lovely time in wales it is beautiful we went to north wales a few yrs go for my oh to do white water rafting, we had a long weekend there was so lovely :thumbup:

anyone got any good tips for stopping the itchy belly from the stretchies??

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I knew the sex of all mine before the scans. On my first it wasnt hospital policy to tell you the sex but I was so sure I even bought blue babygros :haha::haha:
Betty Sofia regularly massaged Nivea moisturiser into my belly which was fab :thumbup:
Im not a footy fan but being German I have to watch when they play and they just scored yay come on you krauts :haha:
Samie nah daft as a brush, some parts are rough but then you get it everywhere now dont you.
Oo Hay another welsh lass amongst us :happydance:
Amelia if you can stay yellow it will be all the more exciting :thumbup:
Mrs h a ticker will be cool :flower::thumbup:
Hope everyone else having good wkend 
Xx:flower:


----------



## Samie18

Yeah! Where my mum and dad are is close to some right rough areas! Bummer about Munich didn't want chelsea to win! Ah well!


----------



## MrsHopeful

AmeliaLily and Honeybear-I tried but I use a tablet for the Internet and I can't make the darn thing paste anything so can't get a ticker on, will try from my parents PC at some point no doubt.
Annaoushka-oohh I am due mid jan so might break up before Christmas.

I always said I didn't want to find out, Hubby wants to be but said if I don't want to, he won't......but I might change my mind by then of course.


----------



## nexis

Honeybear1976 said:


> Place called Newport, its been on britains toughest cities lol

I'm in Cardiff :hi:


----------



## annanouska

afternoon all :flower: 

Betty- i love nivea soft and use that for all my itchy bits. i have got some palmers coco butter for stretch marks but only as it was free in bounty pack. 

Honey-i always felt we were team blue from about 5 /6 weeks! 

lots of you welsh lasses around :thumbup: 

we called in a 'cheap shop' today. you know the ones where you get branded things cheap? think it was home and bargain, i wanted a bottle of water but ended up with a trolley full! got some johnsons baby wash and some simple for baby wash too 99p a bottle. also got 500 nappy sacks for £1! 

had a really bad pain today like stitch across bottom of the right side of bump and up my side. had to stop walking! its gone now but had it about 30 mins not nice :nope: 

at all my appointments my BP is perfect but im finding i keep getting light headed and dizzy. anyone else had this? any idea how to get rid of it? i seem ok if i am sat down its if im up and moving! 

still feels like a really long time to go :growlmad: im trying not to be nervous but every day that goes by i get more worried of somethign bad- i think its because weve got this far and im so excited and attached :cloud9: xxx


----------



## betty14

thanks ladies, might invest in some nivea then :thumbup: i have palmers tummy butter which has lavender and cocoa in which helps but its so tough to use as its really hard! :haha:

anna we have one of those cheap shops in the town close by, its fab for all the essentials eh! 

not sure about your pain, maybe a muscle cramp of sorts?

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Are you eating enough Anna because than can make you light headed and dizzy if not..... Or is your bp on the lower side? Are you anaemic?


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well :)

CD 12 for me, and still using my OV sticks but no positive lines yet.
My partner is going home tonight, we dont live together yet as we both have our own properties and plan to rent one out for extra income but until then we are spending half the week apart. so this makes BD a little tricky ha ha! and I am not becoming one of these people where i get a POS and have to call him to come over. You lose the romance if its that way


----------



## betty14

sara hang in there with the ov sticks, i never got my positives until cd 20+

got my blood results back, the FBC was normal and liver function satisfactory so guess all is ok and in just spotty :haha:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Fab news Betty!

Yup stick with the test if you have a Normal cycle your pos should be in a day or 2. I got mine on day 16


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thats great news Betty x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thats great news Betty x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Oh girls, I've had a bit of a crappy day! :cry:

I've felt like Aunt Flo is arriving at any minute. If she arrives that puts me at only 8DPO and also means I picked the wrong day for my blood test last week.

The thing that has really upset me was a throwaway remark a colleague made at lunchtime. One of the ladies said that she was really pleased for her friend who had just adopted a little girl, and that her friend had her boy six years ago, but then couldn't get pregnant again. Then this other colleague pipes up that "Some people don't get pregnant no matter what medical advances there are, and people should just accept it if they can't...of course I got pregnant every time within a month of coming off the pill." 

Well I wanted to just burst into tears. This lady doesn't know I'm going for tests and I know I'm hormonal and oversensitive but I'm not the only one in that room who is TTC and the other girl had a miscarriage a few months ago. I just thought it was such a stupid thing to say, so unintentionally hurtful. 

Hubby bought me chocolate which is helping...
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Oh pinky. Flippant remarks seem to come more frequent when people don't know what your going through. Everything your doing is to help you get your answers and your baby. I know it's hard but positivity is the best way forward. 

Keep smiling xxx


----------



## annanouska

its really hard when you get comments like that pinky keep you chin up :flower: i think its hard as everything is a secret. 

Bp and eating have been ok samie- maybe il have some dried apricots as snacks incase iron is a bit low- it was fine last test tho :thumbup: 

glad your rash is nothing major betty, i will diagnose you with weird unexplained pregnancy rash syndorme :haha: 

had parent craft again tonight. we did a lot on BF and i really enjoyed it and found it interesting. im def more prepred ot try it but im staying open that if it doesnt work out its not my fault. 

we were bad parents along iwth another couple as we have cats! we had to endure the anti cat lecture and under no circumstances should cat be near baby!!! im not going to just abandon baby and cats together but its not going to be segregation unless the cats so decide it that way. i did want to suggest that maybe the other couples rotty might maul the baby or the budgie might peck it to death but i was good :haha: 

i got some (two) light weight swaddling blankets just in case the other day but she said under no circumstances should we swaddle?! it makes them too hot? i got the proper swaddle me wrap things with velcro. maybe somebody can shed some light as they also said never let a baby sleep with you and i know many of you managed that one ok too!! 

personally will not be co-sleeping as im a real big fidget and like to cocoon myself and hubby sleeps like a log but will have crib next to me xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

I have not swaddled any of mine at home Anna but the 2 youngest were swaddled in scbu and it hasnt done them any harm. All mine have co slept with us too, ive had the danger lecture on the paeds ward when Ollie was in with his bronchilitis but on scbu they had leaflets on how you can co sleep safely  
Pinky unfortunately you will find ppl being flippant and you will be oversensitive to it. When you want a baby everyone will have one or be pregnant :-( 
Xx


----------



## betty14

thank you honey and anna i am relieved its nothing serious, always worth getting things checked out :thumbup: and thanks for the diagnosis anna feel much better :haha:

anna it drives me nuts when people are totally anti cat.... er hello cat owners arent ******s :dohh: after one too many 'the cat will suffocate the baby' lectures from complete strangers i looked into the stats of babies being smothered by cats and there is NO known cases thats right ZERO known!!! 

glad you are more interested in bf now :thumbup: its fab you have an open mind so if it doesnt work out you wont beat yourself up :hugs:

at our parent craft we were told to swaddle as some babies really like the feeling of being wrapped up like it! 

ultimately he is your baby so you do whats right fir you because when the door is closed you and oh are the ones raising him!!

its been so nice and warm here, they are saying we will have highs of 24 this week!! i said we need to whine its too hot now :haha::haha:

can i ask those who have had babies when they go lower in abdo does it makes tiddle frequency go up? i seriously cant go an hour!

pinky hope she doesnt arrive for you, ppl will have flippant comments especially when they havent had any trouble concieving, like you say it wasnt personal but when your ttc with no luck they feel personal!! chin up hun and try to let it roll off your shoulders :hugs:

love that hubby bought chocolate he is a keeper :winkwink:

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yes Betty the tiddle frequency will go up tons at the end :haha::haha:
Cant say ive ever heard the warning about cats smothering babies? We are not cat lovers ourselves very much dog ppl though we dont have one, but I only thought their poo was a worry when pregnant and if kids touch it and rub their eyes? If they are wellntaken care of cats cant see any problems. I would never get rid of the pet for the baby, as I would always treat a pet like a member of the family. Have to say Samie and Betty's cat photos the cats are gorgeous x


----------



## pink23

Hi girls a quick one from here is a link to my new journal about baby esmae xx Esmae


----------



## Diddums

Awww Pink congrats again. Can't wait to see photos of Esmae xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Morning Ladies,

Just had a call from my doctors - my folate levels are low and have been given a prescription to help with that


----------



## annanouska

thanks pink- im going to get a read on it soon! hope your all good. 

its glorious here too, its my last week of work im on 8-4 (fave shift) and its sunny! 

can I ask a pain question? not sure if im getting BH or not. i heard they dont hurt? i keep getting period like cramps, about a 4 on 1-10. they are low down where they normally are and grip me for between 3-10 mins. they are not at regular intervals and not more than 2/3 a day but really quite painful :shrug: im drinking plenty and extra for the hot weather too :thumbup: 

also ive been getting 'pain spots' like little areas of pain, had it at sid eof belly button and along the bottom of my 'bump' (mine is a bit weird as i have my bump then apron under it :blush:) they are liek sore bruises or pressing down pain. again not all the time but keep getting them. i thinkt hey may be irritation from the kicking :shrug: 

uh oh got another cramp :wacko: feels like they are getting stronger:nope:! you will be really proud of me ive not called the hospital or anything!!! ive no other issues other than being uncomfy with the tiddle factor :haha: seriously its ridiculous!!! 

baby had a quiet day today but still felt him move at tiems so thats good. 

hope everyone is well- sorry ive babbled on will put a better post later on xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Call in if your worried. You can get UTI's that can irritate the uterus and cause tightenings or they could just be BH. Some people say they can be painful/uncomfortable and irrugular with no time or strength pattern but you know you can get checked out =o)

Thought i'd add some new summary pics =o)
Were heading back to Norfolk tonight =o(

x
 



Attached Files:







sophia daisy chain.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 5









Sophia hat.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## betty14

honey you are right about the cats poo, some cats carry toxoplasmosis whichcan cause blindness, not sure if its from touching eyes tho :shrug: we are all exposed to it at some point tho because its found in soil so therefore veg can have it on! 

thanks for saying about my cats, they are are special and are very pretty but they know it :haha:

sara glad they are sorting you out :thumbup: did you have any symptoms?

anna ive been getting lots of period type pain too, think its normal to get it :shrug: ive also been getting lots and lots and lots of bh they dont hurt at all but are soooooo tight lol!

like samie said go get checked if your worried at all :hugs:

my lo seems to be having lots of quiet days as long as i feel her i dont worry too much!

samie the pics are adorable love her hat!! do you not like living in norfolk?

pink, i read your journal, so glad all is going well and hopefully esmae will be home with you soon :hugs:

x x x


----------



## annanouska

i love the name esmae! everyone on here has picked a good name :flower: 

Not sure if ive had any BH but these 'pains' are annoying they just ache and linger-im wondering if its where our LOs are going head down and sitting lower? im trying to not go to hospital over everything so il just keep an eye on it. if it got really bad or other issues id go but got MW thurs so will ask then :thumbup: 

think ive taken my last bath for a bit- showers here on in-when i lay on my side bump crashed into the sid eof bath :haha: so i laid back to relax and watched this mound appear on my belly and he wriggled into a weird point!! very creepy LOL! love it lots but its weird in the bath :haha: xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Betty I've been anaemic for 11 years or so and have a but b12 injection every 12 weeks and I was due a blood test. So I'm
Ordering spinach :)


----------



## Diddums

Aww Samie she's beAutiful! Love the summer dress :)

Betty and Anna hope you are both ok. Anna I you get worried about the pain go see you go or call midwife?


----------



## PinkyEyes

For all my emotional moaning on Monday...

I just found out I'm pregnant! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Only 10 dpo so still early days but I couldn't be more happy! 
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Omg Pinky congrats soooo happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sara15h1986

OH PINKY!!!!!! I am over the moon for you!!!!! :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

What lovely news to have from you :)


----------



## nexis

Congrats pinky! :happydance:


----------



## betty14

oh pinky thats fab massive congratulations :happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

i didnt wanna get your hopes up the other day but i had a feeling yourwere heading for your bfp :flower:

wonder who will be the third one :shrug:

it always seems to be that just as one lot are nearing the end the next three happen :)

sara hope you get your levels back up again soon :hugs:

thanks didums im ok :)

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Congrats pinky!! I like checking in to good news =o)


----------



## Diddums

Congrats pinky!!!! Hope you have a sticky bean and a happy and healthy pregancy xx


----------



## sara15h1986

CD 14! will be doing an OV test when I get home, but dont think I have OV'd yet. But then again - this is first true cycle after coming off cerazette!

Fingers crossed


----------



## betty14

hey ladies!

just back from mw... all is ok, trace of protien again but she said as bp is stable and no infection symptoms that its nothing to worry about! aaaaannnnnnd..... baby is 4/5ths engaged!! she said she could barely feel the head :happydance: would explain my hourly toilet trips eh!!! 

hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine.... im camped in front of the fan :haha:

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

me and ollie have been sat in front of the fan too lol. oohshe will be making an appearance soon  xx


----------



## betty14

honey do you think that she might be early??

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

No way of telling but I feel it in my water that you wont go to 40wks. I think first week of Junexx


----------



## betty14

Eeee scary! Would be pretty cool to have her on the jubilee tho eh! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

wooooo pinky! thats great news- hope all goes good xxx

Betty if you have her early june and im 2 weeks late and induced (as i feel) i will soooooo not be happy as it will feel forever until our turn!!!!!!!!!!! 

i was terrible witht he loo trips yesterday but ive eased off today- think hes shifted about! dont think she wil feel much tomorrow as my flubber gets in the way! i can feel him high up and feel where he is and his legs etc. 

will ask about my pains. my cramps ahve eased off today i drank laods of water all night and now seem ok. i still ahve these bruised feeling patches so i l ask about that. 

2 more days at work! weird as i cant wait but also a bit sad about missing people!! its horrid as some people i wont see after today others thurs others fri so i have the whole upset goodbye thing 3 times! il be going in in a few weeks anyway no doubt see whats going on. 

think we need to start this nursery soon so i cang et things out the loft and get organised!!! xxxx


----------



## Samie18

I was sure i'd go 2 weeks over too.....probably would have done if I want induced.

Crack on with the nursery makes it more real, especially when you stand back and admire your work then imagine your little one in it!

4/5th engaged already is early so you may go early but there is no way of telling as then can still get about a bit.

Another lovely day today looking forward to the rest of the week....although every other year id be bronzing myself ....that's definitely a thing of the past with Saffie!

She said mama today completey took me by suprise....was a random one because she hasn't done it since also for the past week or so she just keeps shaking her head like no and laughing whilst doing it, its sooooooo cute I love watching her develop!

xx


----------



## sara15h1986

So it's CD 14 and I done an OV test and 2 thick dark lines. Woohoo. OH will be here soon :)


----------



## annanouska

have fun sara!!!!! 

no idea why i think il go over samie-just do! i hope not tho as they keep advising on all the risks of being big so i dont want to be big and overdue! im going to ask as well tomorrow if i need to see an aneathatist to discuss pain relief in event of issues or section as i knwo some big people have done this. got the consultant in 2 weeks so can ask then too if MW not sure. 

at 34 weeks is it still ok for LO to be quite high? he seems to move around! hes been sat so high today i cant breath and feel like ive indigestion all day and really full!!! i dont mind tho just like him bumbling around and want him to be ok :happydance: x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah you should have an anaesthetic appointment just so they can have a plan in you notes for epidural, spinal vent tube size etc unless they don't do it where you are.

Yup babies can still freely get about. 36 weeks is roughly the time they start to settle more but still have a bit of space to move side to side and up/ down just generally not round!

Most first babies are overdue =o(

Good luck Sara! Maybe the 3 rd bfp in 2 weeks =o)


----------



## PinkyEyes

Thanks for the congratulations girls! I think I'm a bit in shock! I used a cheapie this morning but both hubby and I could see the second line, faint but colourful - this afternoon I did a clear blue digi and got 'pregnant 1-2' :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I seriously couldn't be happier! The digi leaves no room for doubt and I'm chuffed it picked it up with afternoon wee! :cloud9:

I'm reading fifty shades of grey. It is pure filth...I love it! :blush: thanks to whoever the kind person was who recommended it!
Xx


----------



## betty14

anna if im overdue and your on time our lo's could be very close!!

thanks samie, thats what my mw said but she also said that at 36 wks they tend to stay in position ish.... like you said a little up and down side to side but not flips!!

i dont expect to go early so will be a nice surprise if i do!! my mum had both of us at 38 + so ya never know!!

sara thats fab news! such a beautiful sight eh!! have fun and fx'ed your the next to complete our next 3 bfps!!! your also on for the perfect 28 day cycle :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## hay246

hiya!

great to come bk to good news! congrats *pinky*!
and *sara* glad u got two lines!

*samie* thats so cute she said mama, when allister is in pain with his mouth he sucks in his bottom lip and kind of hums and it sometimes sounds like hes saying momma so cute even though i know hes isnt :haha:

over the past few days he has been off his milk and not drinking all his bottles throughout day and only drinking the whole of one bottle :/ so i dont know if he is coming down with something, or if its his mouth playing him up :( 

*betty* how exciting :) allister i have no idea when he would have arrived if i wasnt induced 10days over due date, he was in a funny position so there was no way he was coming out without help anyway!
my brothers baby is booked in for c sec next thursday and she is going to be an esmae :D cant wait.

*anna, honey, abbi*, and everyone else hope all you are well, enjoying the weather!

sun wasnt out here today but was still a pleasant day! 

x


----------



## Samie18

Hello hay!
Hope he's not unwell and just off his milk!


The fifty shades books are filth but amazing and addictive I've just finished them and feel like I've lost a friend now my bubble has burst and its over! I can't wait for the films.... would love to know how they are gonna do them without releasing them as porn lol


----------



## hay246

hiya samie! after googling it (ha my answer to everything) i am thinking it probably is him teething, as he tends to want to just chew the teat in the end, going to have to get him some calpol and ibuprofen and try and get some ashton and parsons, dont think they have started restocking it yet though as they took it off the shelves due to irregularities with product license or something!

i only heard about that book after it being in the news about tulisa reading it and did she always have sex on the brain after the sex tape and havin a vibrator in her luggage lol!


----------



## betty14

thanks hay, tis exciting :happydance:

hope allister is feeling better soon! have you got a teether for him??

who is the author of fifty shades? 

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Prob is teething. I still haven't seen Ashton and parsons back on the shelf yet but it was suppose to be around this time they were gonna start producing again. Luckily Sophia has only had the odd day with teething pain so we still have lots left from the ones I bought last year, she's still toothless though!

E L James is the author, I just can't rave enough about them. There are some gross bits but the tension and love story is so gripping and you just want it all to work out!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi hay  prob is allisters teeth bless him. Ollie has his 3rd tooth coming and has had quite a bit of jip with them :-( 
Hubby bought me a new phone for my bday (25th june) but ive had it early coz old phone was in 3parts hanging by a thread coz i had dropped it in the loo :haha: He wants to get me something to open on the day so thinking the porn books may be a cracking present!!
Last book I recently read was the James Corden autobiography, would definitely recommend it 
:haha:


----------



## hay246

haha honey porn books :haha: yeah i dont think allister is going to cope very well at all when they come through ! not looking forward to it :(
i want to read sam faeirs book from towie i love it ha!

x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Pinkyeyes-woohoo congrats on your BFP


----------



## betty14

Thanks Samie! When you say gross in what way is it gross? 

Honey I always worry I'll drop mine down the loo :haha: what's the new one hubs got you? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Just the odd thing when they are getting down and dirty. Like removing her tampon and making her suck his fingers after hes been (fingering her) I hate that word lol but its few and far between there is just lots and lots of sex!


----------



## betty14

Lol ok well I think I can hadle that! I also hate that word too :haha: 

Have you read any of kathy lette? She has one called how to kill your husband (and other household hints) it is one of the best books I've ever read! 

Mrs h how are you getting on? 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah you could handle it lol

Not heard of her I'll have to look into them because I need a good book now my evenings are empty without Mr grey, Mr fifty! =o)


----------



## betty14

Def do, IMO she is fab! I've read quite a few of hers they are light hearted and generally quite comical! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oo will look for that Kathy Lette book too  I chose the phone myself, its a samsung galaxy ace, smaller smaller version of his S2 its fab  Tip of the day is if you ever have to take steroids dont take them too late in the evening as you will still be awake at this time lol x


----------



## betty14

Honey definitely do it's fab! 

I love samsung phones, my sis in law has the galaxy ace and loves it :thumbup:

Hope you managed to get some sleep :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies. 

Really want to read fifty shades of grey now. Sounds like a good weekend read. 

Betty can't believe how close you are now. Have you got everything ready?

I have a question about bbt. The weather here in Surrey has been really hot the last few days. Does anyone know how much effect the warm weather has on bbt? My temp has been elevated for a few days FF has put me at 4dpo. Is it just because it's been hotter overnight?


----------



## Honeybear1976

Didnt want to r&r diddums but dont have an answer. As an educated guess I would say the temp would definitely affect your bbt. Somewhere on this site you will get a proper answer have a look on the other ttc threads too :hugs:


----------



## Honeybear1976

betty14 said:


> Honey definitely do it's fab!
> 
> I love samsung phones, my sis in law has the galaxy ace and loves it :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you managed to get some sleep :hugs:
> 
> X x x

Will def get the book Betty  didnt get much sleep :-( Teach me to remember to take my steroids at the right time lol. Love my new phone 
Xx


----------



## betty14

didums im sorry i never did bbt so not sure what the answer is, but like honey said you could ask in the ttc section the ladies in there will prob know :)

i cant believe im so close either!! we do have everything ready, im a little bit of a control freak when it comes to being ready :haha: we are brining the car seat up from my dads this weeken to have it ready to go :thumbup: also need to show oh how to fit it!! 

sorry you didnt sleep well honey, although the weather didnt help! :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Defo get them Honey, you will love them!

Not sure on the temp either but would have thought the heat would make a difference.....


----------



## annanouska

the heat does make a difference but i cnat remember how you alter it on your chart- try googling it as it was covered in the take charge of your fertility book and may be ont he FF website too :thumbup: 


had MW today- BP 120/70 despite being 28 degrees, 34 weeks and obese:haha: baby HB was good and he kicked her too-after me saying he had been quiet today! she thinks some of my pains are BH but hte one i have on my right side she has no idea but as baby hb ok etc said to not worry. 

last day tomorrow :happydance: today i got 4 bags of gifts and a huge bunch of flowers and also a buffet!!! was like a little baby shower which was really nice of everyone. going to visit in a few weeks as one of the ladies is knitting me a red and black blanket to match my pram :happydance: xxx 

btw- everyone at work is reading the porn books its so funny listening to the all chat about it!!! i said maybe the author has shares in ann summers :shrug:


----------



## betty14

anna thats fab! i said the same about my bp its perfect despite my weight etc! us bigger ladies can carry babies well eh :thumbup:

how lovely of your work friends, did you get some nice bits? how lovely that you will have a blanket to match your pram :)

you went for the surf right? is it black and red? being silly thought they were the same colour all over :wacko:

my friend has it in black its a lovely pram :)

im really interested in these porn books now :haha: might have to treat myself lol!

x x x


----------



## annanouska

it is read all over but i think the undercarriage is black and the handle is black (cant remember it seems so long ago since i saw it :cry:). 

how are all the LOs and ladies in this heat? i never like heat, its ok in small doses and i like the sun and a bit of warmth but its a bit much for me right now! 

without sounding boring to all the pregnant ladies remember to drink lots of water!!! ive made a jug of sugar free squash in fridge so no excuse for me!!! 

ive saved all the gifts apart from 2 which they wanted me to open- got a cute tigger romper suit and rabbit romper suit and also a pram toy that is red and orange and is a tiger!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi Betty, 6 weeks today-tiredness kicked in badly today-I luckily have flexi so did a shorter day today.
Everyone has been talking about those books at my work too lol-seem very popular!!
Annaoushka and Betty-glad your appointments went well 
Annaoushka-awww they sound so cute 
Diddums, yes it does make a difference but I don't know how to adjust figures/take it into account as I only read lesson 1 of charting techniques lol.
There's a baby boom in my office-the 5th person announced yesterday, people kept saying I'll be next (little do they know they are right) haha...so it's all baby talk at work.....there'll be no one left to work soon hehe.


----------



## sara15h1986

Awwwww MrsH I like the fact they are saying you next and they have no idea. That's really sweet. 
CD15 for me and the pain on my right side is nasty. :( I know my OV stick said yesterday I was ovulating and I used to be able to feel a slight grumble mid cycle but this was hurting even when I walk


----------



## betty14

Aww mrs h that's so lovely that you are in fact next !!! Will you announce after your scan? 

The tiredness is hard but does pass so hang in there :hugs:

Sara you can ov I think 12-36 hrs after the first pos ( if I remember correctly) so the pain you have today is right on!! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

ditto what betty said :thumbup: if you get the chance a bit of BD today and tomorrow wont hurt! 

last night was soooooo warm :nope: i ended up opening our bedroom window wide open- never done that i normally just have it on the safety latch but by 2.30 am i was loosing the will!! 

Mrs H we didnt tell anyone (other than you all on here!) until 12 weeks on Christmas day and then i only told a few people at work and most of them we told around 16/18 weeks. i forgot- i did tell my manager at 4 weeks (lol) as i kept getting a bit dizzy and keeling over so i wanted to make sure she knew to keep an eye out. 

Who are the next set of people ive forgotton! its amelia, moomoo (i think shes still MIA), Mrs H and Pinky but im sure ive missed somebody out :dohh: 

I put my 34 week bump pic on here incase anyone missed it-i feel small but my boobs have grown a backsize and 2 cup sizes and look small compared ot the belly so i think its prob quite huge!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lovely bump Anna  x


----------



## Abbi808

*Honey* - thank you for the info! Much appreciated!

*Pinky!* Congratulations - what lovely news!! :D I found out at 10dpo too - so exciting!

*Betty *- I would trust *Honey's* instincts, before I had Jake she mentioned something about me having him at 39 + 4 and that is exactly when he came! haha!! 

*Samie *- that is so sweet! I can't wait to see Jake say Mama, it is amazing watching them learn new things though. I love it! OMG! That book! hahaha!! I might have to give it a go! ;) How many of them are there?

*Diddums* - not sure about bbt - I am pretty sure it would be affected though, maybe see what the ladies in ttc say? It was cold when I was ttc so i didn't have that problem! ha!

*Mrs Hopeful *- I remember the tiredness, it is tough! Just rest as much as possible & use it as an excuse to be lazy! ;)

*Anna* - what a great pic! I don't think your bump looks small! :D Sorry to hear about your Grandad too, I hope the doctor is struck off!

*Hay* - hope you are well & Allister is eating better. Jakey is off his milk a little lately, just not as bothered as normal. He is normally to busy to take time to eat! ha!

Hope everyone else is well! I have started reading the no-cry sleep solution and implemented some of the steps for the first time last night. I don't want to speak too soon but Jake slept much better so hopefully he will continue to get better. I have moved him to his own room too, I hate it cos I miss him but I think it's best for him! 

xx


----------



## Diddums

Aww Anna beautiful bump :)


----------



## betty14

abbie if memory serves honey has been right a few times! she is the psychic of the group :haha:
i am getting everything 100% ready to go asap just in case.... my oh keeps saying to me just not this week :haha:

we have practically all our birthdays we have to buy for starting 31st may through to the day before my edd so gonna go get all the bits this weekend and i dont have to worry then!!!

i was up half the night with horrendous indigestion was awful, so today is camp in front of the fan and snoozing :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Its not the first time Ive been told I have psychic tendencies! Aww Betty indigestion is the worst, have had it with each pregnancy and not sure if the steroids are causing my current bout of it but I have still awake at 2am with heart burn! Maybe I was in sympathy for you :haha:


----------



## betty14

Honey think you prob were! Steroids are nasty tho :hugs: 

Shoulda posted we could of kept each other company! 

I do think you have a gift:thumbup: my mum is spooky with it too she always just knows lol! 

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

I have told my boss but no one else.....so will tell them when I've had the scan, all being well. There's a baby boom at work he he.
Annaoushka-have you taken bump pictures throughout? 
Ahhhh I love friday nights-BBQ weekend yay.
Honeybear-Oohhhh spooky 
Betty-an expensive time for you-it alwa&#375;svseems to work out like that-no birthdays for ages then loads at once.
Abbie-I am lazing on the soda right now he he.
Sara-I know my colleagues will be really happy for me-they are sweet


----------



## sara15h1986

My best friend has just told me she is pregnant. So excited. Thing is I have known for weeks. And even said to my mum
This morning that she hasn't
Told me yet but I know she is. And today she confirmed it. When you know someone that well its so obvious when things like
This happen. X


----------



## annanouska

i took one at 18 or 20 weeks i think mrs H. 

Heartburn, asda had some cheap heartburn liquid and its helped me- half the price of gaviscon and better! i read over on third tri lots of women have had a mc donalds milkshake and said it is better than nay heartburn pill ever 

had my last day at work today, feels very strange. my desk was all decorated with lots of balloons and banners and aprkly things- ive taken them all home and have baloons everywhere! hope i get some rest tonight the heat makes it hard to sleep xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna you're not actually supposed to have mcdonalds milkshakes coz of the risk of listeria. I have trouble sleeping in this heat too but its even worse when you have a bump lol x


----------



## Samie18

I had horrendous heartburn i got so sick of sitting up sleeping by the end!
The only thing that worked for me was Ranitidine. You can get it over the counter too it was fab! It's the stuff we give our women as pre med before c-section so i trusted it would work dunno why it took me until about 7 months to try it!!


----------



## annanouska

:dohh: thats not good is it honey :nope: feel a bit bad as i had one a few weeks a go but didn't get ill so hopefully i was lucky! ive tried to be really good with avoiding all the things i shouldn't have so i suppose one mistake isnt too bad :winkwink: 

samie-i love ranitadine!!!! i didnt know you could take it when pregnant as mine are all out of the box so no leaflet and were prescribed ages ago, how exciting! :happydance: i found one tablet would last all day and night for me :thumbup: 

hope everyone is ok-had quite a good nights sleep yesterday :sleep: 

just had an email form mamas and papas and they are doing 15 % off furniture today so looks like we will be ordering the wardrobe as it will save quite a bit. hubby has been really picky over a wardrobe-I've seen lots of nice ones at a fraction of the cost but he's complained about them all!! hes a bit ocd with furniture and was checking how heavy the doors are (likes heavy doors) if it had a solid back, if it was stylish blah blah blah!!!!:shrug: i pointed out 18 months down the line will probably have been defaced by a crayola!!!!!! 

my friend at work is 4 weeks ahead of me and has just found out baby is 'small' 5 lb 8 and breech. they tried to turn her but wont budge so want her to go for a section but next appointment is 2 weeks after her due date so shes been told to go into labour then have an emergancy section :dohh: seems a daft way to me. feel sorry for her as she is so upset over the size thing-5 lb 8 isnt dangerously small so i know she will be just fine :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Samie18

That's crazy they haven't scheduled a c section date...making it an emergency is mad!

Yeah the ranitidine is the same old not known to be harmful in pregnancy but avoid where possible. it was my saviour!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna dont worry bout 1 milkshake! The name ranitidine rings a bell but Ive always had gaviscon and drunk it from the bottly like an alcoholic :haha::haha: without the brown paper bag round it! 5lb 8oz isnt t:hugs:hat small and in the next week or two will be around 6lb which is perfect  She ought to insist on having a scheduled date for the section, its her right to discuss this with them and its causing her stress which is not good. Does she not have a partner that will tell them straight? My hubby would have said "uh I dont think so" to them :haha: Wardrobe sounds great, good quality furniture from m n p. My dh is funny about proper wood etc too!
Mrs H glad you told work we waited till well after 12wks to tell ppl but was our 4th so ppl dont really get as excited anyway! There really will be noone to work at ur place :haha: still if all the kids follow in their mams footsteps they will have a new generation of workforce!
Abbi any time  :hugs:
Betty birhdays tend to do that, get them all sorted now and you can chill till mini Betty comes  
Hope everyone enjoys the sunny wkend x


----------



## annanouska

apparantly 'they have no spaces'!!! its stupid!! i will suggest she has another word with them though as its a crazy way of doing it. 

hubby is on overtime so ive decided we will have a bbq tonight. i found a new little greengrocer and got all my veg and salad from there very cheap and got a few meat things. 

may nip out again for some fruit juice and lemonade to make fizzy juice and a shandy for hubby. 

ive made a spreadsheet for all the birthday and christmas gifts we need and write down ideas and tick them off when we get them. got father in laws fathers day one todya- i tunes card! they are like the oldest swingers in town 66 and 67 with their ipads and 2 seater sports car convertable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betty14

mrs h it is expensive but i guess at least they are all out the way in one hit :haha:

i have taken weekly bump pics from 15 onwards.... its mad how much ive grown :haha: think it will be nice to show lo when she is bigger too :)

i always cringe when i see the maccy milkshake advise, i guess lots dont know they are made from soft icecream! i guess the risk for listeria is small but its till there and pregnancy is such a short time really inthe scheme of things! i could murder a mcflurry tho :haha:

sara i knew my friend was pregnant before she told me, we have been friends for 23 yrs and are very close so i knew instantly :hugs:

anna i cant believe your friend is being treated like that, i dont see why they cant refer her somewhere else if she needs the csetion :shrug:

honey i swig gaviscon from the bottle too :haha: my oh laughs at me! the new gaviscon advance is so thick tho it makes me gag sometimes :haha: my gag reflex is weak since being pregnant if the wind is strong i cant breath through my nose without gagging :haha: i have done all but one birthday presents now which im getting tomorrow, they are all wrapped and ready to go :thumbup:

wont be going too far today its soooo warm, its good for satisfying my urge to put washing out tho :haha: i just love how it smells when your bring it in!! 

x x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Sara-that's nice that you could tell as you know her so well 
Annaouska-eehh yay for officially being on maternity leave-it's nice you had balloons etc....hope you manage to relax for the next few weeks  your poor friend-it seems mad to tell her she needs to ave an emergency c-section!!
Honeybear-it's just my boss I've told, waiting or our first scan to make sure everything isok before I tell my colleagues  wow, 4 kids, your home must be hectic....but lovely.
Annaoushka-your I laws sound fab he he
Well, I'm going to go for a walk in this lovely sunshine.....hope you all have a brilliant weekend


----------



## Sinn

Hi all,

Sorry I've been MIA lately. Been super busy but have subscribed emails from the thread so have sort of kept up with you all! 

I got my first smiley face today! I decided to try the clearblue ovulation tests this cycle and just to see that happy face justified the price! Yey! 

Sinn x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna hope you enjoyed ur walk. Our house can be hectic but generally not too bad as long as you keep on top of things. Sometimes its tiring but sooo rewarding. 99% of the time they are an absolute joy, the percentage goes down slightly as they go through puberty but all in all it's a privilege.
Betty not great the gagging :cry: Gaviscon is fab though 
Hope you are all enjoying ur wkends. Kids have swimming lessons on Sundays mornings, piano in the afternoon but as piano teacher is at a family party today I get to do Music Theory with them :nope: oh the joys! Next exam on june 16th so have to crack on especially as we have disney before that. Really looking forward to going away now, week today we will be off :happydance: Gonna do my to pack list later.
Xx


----------



## betty14

Hi sinn, hope your well! That :) must be so fab to see! Get oh and have fun :winkwink:

Honey sounds like you have a busy sunday! Not long till the next exams! Sure they will ace them :thumbup: 

Woo a week till you see Mickey how exciting! I bet your older ones are pinging! I always make a pack list, must be especially important when packing for 6! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

I have to make lists all the time! Bet u look like you r moving there don't u honey lol!

We have Booked haven for 8th June in fleet wood so lookin forward to that, 3 nights 

Crazy about ur friends c sec Anna, my brothers baby is booked for thurs as she has been breech for a while but it took them ages for someone to make a decision. And have said if she goes into labour before thurs then she will be havin emergency c sec and they won't mess about. So excited for another niece and for allister another cousin with only 6 months diff 

Hope everyone enjoying their weekends!
Lovely weather but allister is sweaty little boy bless!
Xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Sinn-yay for your smiley!! 
Honey-wow I'd love to go to Disney one day-I bet it's amazing.
Hay-awww that's nice Allister gets a cousin so close in age-I am very close to my cousins as we are similar ages-we are best friends.


----------



## Honeybear1976

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Sinn so pleased you got a smiley def worth the money so you know for certain, wishing you lots of fun :haha::haha: :happydance::happydance:
Hay, haven is fab not been there but bet it will be lovely. Hope you have great time. Im very close to my cousin, there is 3yrs between us and weve always been more like sisters.x
Oh yes Betty couldnt pack for 6 without a list I dont think lol. Cant wait to get away from the humdrum 
Mrs h Disney is great,not everyones cup of tea but its wonderful for the kids so wonderful to see them so excited. This is our 4th trip to Disneyland Paris and weve done Disneyworld Florida once x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Wow you lucky thing Hay-enjoy your trip


----------



## annanouska

hay- we went to fleetwood today it was roasting!!! 28 degrees all day! was probably the busiest ive ever seen it we even drove down to clevelys beach which is normally just geriatric-ville and the beach was packed full of people. was lovelly to see people playing in the sea and walking etc. 

had another bbq tonight- very nice! need to rest my feet though they are huge and my shoe wont go on now :wacko:


----------



## Sinn

Thanks for all the good wishes! Hopefully I'll have good news in 2 weeks or so! OH is so excited, its me reminding him that it's not cut and dry and usually it's him who has to bring me back down to earth! 

Sinn x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Fingers crossed Sinn-try a quickie-we did hat twice in the month we conceived and afterwards hubby read a quickie stops seminal fluid getting water down so to speak-might be worth a try?


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi everyone, havent had chance to look back and read all the posts yet.
thought i would pop in and say a quick hello i havent had chance to get on here in a while lily keeps me so busy and i have been back at work 3 afternoons a week so trying to fit everything in is hard :haha:

Hoe all the pregnant ladies are doing well betty and anna you both must be getting new your due dates how exciting cant believe how quick it has come around :happydance:

How are the ladies with babies doing they must be all growing so quick :happydance: lily is seven and a half months old now its crazy :haha:

Rachael


----------



## rachaelmoore8

a coupleof pictures of lily over the last month
 



Attached Files:







lily smiling 12th may.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5









lily.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 6









lily sitting up 13th april.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sara15h1986

1 thing that is doing my head in is with the OV stick, you get your positive so you think how can I not get pregnant. It baffles me


----------



## annanouska

oh rach she is gorgeous! i cant believe how much she has grown. only seems yesterday you vanished as you were having her!! she looks very content x


----------



## Samie18

Hello Rachel! Had wondered how you were =o) Lily has grown sooooooooooooo much its lovely to see.

We had another lovely day here today, plenty more frying to do =o)
Chris has been unwell all weekend so had the moany man syndrome to listen to hehe.
Sophia has learnt how to hit things together now, it's amazing watching her, everyday bring's a new skill. We have been teaching her to clap and wave bye and she's almost getting it (well she copies us at least) She's also saying words that sound like dada too now.

I can't wait to see the new babies, i'm so excited! I feel like i've done the pregnancy with you lol

Fingers crossed sinn

xx


----------



## hay246

It's just great watching them change everyday isn't it!

Rach she's lovely an glad all is well! Allister is doing great. Nearly 5 months now! and is loving his fruit purées lol!
Well just up the road from me in Porthmadog was hottest in wales yesterday! 

Can't wait for haven now bet it will be rubbish weather though :-( 
God I can't believe I go back to work soo soon now 2nd July oh my god! It has gone too fast!
Least only 3 days isn't so bad! And will be funds for our house to do up yay! :happydance:

Xx

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Same day I go back to work hay!


----------



## nexis

Just back from the doctors, definitely PCOS, testosterone was normal last blood test though. GP can't prescribe me anything so being referred to gynae as she said they could prescribe me metformin :happydance:


----------



## annanouska

yey nexis! thats all good news :hugs: 

its my first day of mat leave today and cant believe how slow ive been pottering about! just plodding and not rushing for first time in my life. 

im really struglging with my feet / legs. both feet are swollen especially on the top. they feel all tight and heavy and really hot :growlmad: my calf muscles on both legs ache too but not hot to touch so dont think its a dvt or anything like that. 

i tried sitting with them raised but cant manage it so good with my pelvic pain:dohh: though they would be better this morning but nope :nope: i tried ringing the MW to chek if its jsut normal pregnancy swelling and i can carry on pottering or if it seems anythign to worry bout but no answer! got the last parent craft at 6.30 so will check with MW tonight if i can 

hope everyone is ok. love the video of sophia! its meant ot cool off a bit tomorrow. im staying in today and not venturing the warmth! xxx


----------



## Samie18

Thats good Nexis! The Met worked for Betty really quickly so hope it does the same for you too =o)

It's fab isn't it!

It's probably the combination of late pregnancy and heat that's causing the swelliing. But like you said keep and eye out for red spots that are hot to touch and any shooting pains. Is the swelling pitting? Like if you press your finger into it does it dint in?

xx


----------



## annanouska

it will dint as you press it but doesnt stay dinted when i let go :wacko: 

tops of the feet are both red hot but legs seem fine. i think it must be heat / pregnancy as i was fine until past couple of days when its been 28/29. 

had mw on thurs and no protein and bp perfect. no other symptoms so think it might jsut be weird pregnancy ailment number 784 !


----------



## Samie18

Haha 784 
That's probably normal swelling then.
X


----------



## Diddums

Rachel, Lilly is so gorgeous! 

Anna, take it easy. My friends feet completely swelled towards the end. So tight and painful. As soon as she had her baby they went down quite quickly :)

Nexis good to hear about the metformin. Do you have an action plan or will you discuss that with the gynae? Was clomid mentioned if metform doesn't help? 

AFM I started spotting a couple days ago and it's got a bit heavier today so hopefully AF will arrive tomorrow or Wednesday! Finally after 4 months!! I have my first gynae appointment tomorrow afternoon to discuss clomid and what tests I will need before that. Kind of excited and nervous at the same time because I know they will have a go at me for my weight :( 
Have been loving this weather though. Having Italian parents means my skins tans easily and I get a nice olivey glow lol :)


----------



## sara15h1986

I have just realised that if AF continues to run on time, it will arrive 2nd day of my holiday in July. So going to book an appointment for next month to arrange for me to take a pill that delays AF. Not great for TTC x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sara maybe you will get a bfp before then if not it wint hurt taking the pill for that cycle. 
Nexis great news Betty got lucky really soon after starting the metformin


----------



## nexis

Diddums said:


> Rachel, Lilly is so gorgeous!
> 
> Anna, take it easy. My friends feet completely swelled towards the end. So tight and painful. As soon as she had her baby they went down quite quickly :)
> 
> Nexis good to hear about the metformin. Do you have an action plan or will you discuss that with the gynae? Was clomid mentioned if metform doesn't help?
> 
> AFM I started spotting a couple days ago and it's got a bit heavier today so hopefully AF will arrive tomorrow or Wednesday! Finally after 4 months!! I have my first gynae appointment tomorrow afternoon to discuss clomid and what tests I will need before that. Kind of excited and nervous at the same time because I know they will have a go at me for my weight :(
> Have been loving this weather though. Having Italian parents means my skins tans easily and I get a nice olivey glow lol :)

I'll discuss it all at the gynae appointment I think. She didn't mention clomid but did say if the metformin doesn't help that there are other medications.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Rachelmoore-aww Lily is gorgeous!!
Nexis-hope the metaformin works for you.
Hay and Samie-boo for having to go back to work soon.
Annaoushka-poor you...I hope everything is ok.
Sara-fingers crossed this cycle is a BFP.
Samie-awww Sophia sounds like a cutie.


----------



## Samie18

If your on Facebook mrsh I can add you then you will know what were on about lol I add loads of Sophia on it....its turned into a page for Sophia pretty much lol


----------



## MrsHopeful

I'll pm you my name (don't like to post it online on public forums)


----------



## Samie18

=o)


----------



## Samie18

Completely random post buttttttttt Sophia has looked like some teeth were coming so i just checked again and i felt a tooth!!!! Oh my gosh i'm soooooo excited hahaha 
Sad over reacting mummy here =o)


----------



## rachaelmoore8

awww how exciting for sophia lily has 2 teeth they came through more or less together within a week of each other.

im on facebook if anyone wants to pm me their name ill add you :happydance:

hope all you pregnant ladies are taking it easy in this heat and drinking plenty of fluids :thumbup:

Rachael


----------



## Samie18

I can't believe how excited i was even though it made me feel sickly because i hate bones they make me cringe and it felt proper boney lol

I'll PM my Facebook!

x


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks for the positivity ladies but I don't think this month is gunna be a BFP for me. But my fingers are crossed for those who are trying ;) xx


----------



## betty14

rach lovely to hear from you, lilly is so so cute and getting big fast!! hope mummyhood is treating you well :hugs: i only have 3 weeks till edd now! its all very exciting, have been getting the bits back from my dad so will have all pram and carseat etc at home as of this weekend coming :happydance:

samie and hay your mat leave has gone by so fast! at least you can cut your days so you get more at home with your lo's! 

nexis thats brill they are putting you on metformin, i am probably biased but i think its magic :haha: it gave me cycles and i ovulated on both (only had 2) and we concieved on the second i took it till i had my first scat at 13+2... they put me on the highest dose which was 3 a day, it does make you feel rubbish to start with and can upset your tummy (it didnt with me) my main advise would be to eat with the tablets because if your stomach has something to digest it with it will cope far far better :thumbup: 

anna hope your legs are feeling a bit better and your enjoying maternity leave :hugs:

didums hope af is on her way and hope your appointment goes well and you can get something to help you on your way to bfp!! if they give you met, same advise as i said to nexis, but if you want to ask any questions im here for both of you :hugs:

samie i love all your sofia updates, she is always wearing such beautiful clothes and looks so happy :) so exciting about her tooth too! hope she copes better the more she gets :hugs:

if anyone wants to add me on fb pm me as i know that ppl had trouble finding me before.... i keep security v tight as i have piccies of my niece and nephew on there :thumbup:

sorry if ive missed anyone soooo much happened since i posted last :haha:

x x x


----------



## annanouska

betty i can't believe your full term tomorrow!!! I'm stuck in this weird confusion limbo- I keep thinking I'm either 32 or 36 weeks I've no idea why!!! I think next week will go fast as hubby off the weekend and mon- wed too!! 

I'm really jealous you have all your things coming back soon! we have a lot here and just the combed, pram and car set and in laws. wardrobe is ordered and should be here end of june ish. 

I'm giving myself little jobs to do each day- yesterday was to sort all the newspapers etc out and today was to do all the laundry and my birth plan. I've used the hippo organic one as its just some brief tick boxes that will do fine! 

had a bit of a wobbler yesterday with my worried over bad things happening thing :dohh: LO got mad at me when i was upset and started kicking me! he keeps getting hiccups recently which he's had before but i think they annoy him now as he moves about when he has them like he's trying to get them to stop! 

hope everyone is ok-good luck to diadems and nexis. when i started the met i started on one tablet a day for 2 days then 2 them three over the week just to give me time to adjust as they did upset me but only whilst getting used to them-deff take them with food :thumb up: x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Betty and Anna :) 

Well I turned up to my appointment. Turns out it had been cancelled and rescheduled for 3rd August. However no one told me and someone even called to confirm the appointment for today a week ago. Apparently my appointment had been booked for the gynae clinic instead of the fertility clinic. And no earlier appointments :( the one thing I'm glad about I'd that AF should arrive tomorrow and spotting heavier today so at least I can fit in one or two cycles of soy before my appointment. 

I'm already on metformin 1500mg a day. Been on it since I was 15 and it too regulated my cycles. Then I went on bcp at 17 and came off at the beginning of december. Ovulated once on my first cycle then didn't for this mammoth second cycle. Which could be a blip due to being on bcp for 7 years or because I have PCOS. Time will tell I guess as wether I ovulate on my next cycle xx


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies,
I need a bit of cheering up I think. After my smiley ov test on Sunday I had a few streaks of red blood when i wiped (tmi sorry). I started to spot today, quite a bit of dark brown so I don't really know what to think now. We were so hopeful (DH and I) and now I feel like I'm back to square one again :(


----------



## annanouska

it could be OV spotting sinn? its very hard to get used to your body settling back down. 

rubbish on the appointment :dohh: its annoying when you get messed about. 

im day two of mat leave- im bored !!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: i think theres lots id like to do but unsure if its 'too much' or too heavy etc. im sure il feel better in a few days xxx


----------



## Sinn

That's what I though anna, but would it carry on to now? My only smiley face was on Sunday.


----------



## betty14

anna i cant believe it either!! my mumu and sis said ive not got long because ive been 'nesting' today i cleaned the two bathrooms and the kitchen :haha:

just try to enjoy your mat leave spend time with some good books and rest up :thumbup: 

didums thats terrible you must have been so deflated after waiting for the appointment! glad you see the positives in the new wait :hugs:

hopefully your long cycle is just a pcos blip from coming off the pill and the met will help you to regulate again :thumbup:

aww sinn, sorry to hear about the spotting, if its old blood it possible its ov bleeding that took its time.... remember also you can ov up to 36 hrs after the positive :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Bummer about the appointment diddums....maybe it's a sign you don't need them and will get your bfp first =o)

Don't worry too much sinn a smiley face means ovulation happened so there is no reason you won't get a bfp! I'd go with ovulation spotting too! Was it mixed with ewcm? 

Sophia was really ill this afternoon it brought back all my fears from pregnancy that I'd lose her! Over dramatic I know but I just couldn't be without her it was horrible seeing her so ill I missed her smiley happy self. I think any illness I automatically think meningitis and death God know how I'm gonna get through life she's only nearly 7 months old lol


----------



## betty14

aww samie, you wouldnt be human if you didnt worry for her when she is ill! its not over dramatic at all :hugs:

my niece has gone down with chicken pox today bless her she slept loads and was soooooo whingey its awful as you cant do too much to help :(

x x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Samie-haha your comment about a tooth feeling honey really cracked me up ha ha
Yay for Sophia and Lilys first teeth
Sara-well I have my fingers crossed for you
Betty I will pm you my name, as I have rachel....if anyone else wants my name pm me.
Betty-eehh only 3 weeks till EDD-that seems super fast!! 
Annaoushka-hope you're enjoying the start of your maternity leave....I keep getting hiccups the past few days, I don't normally so it must be a pregnancy thing  your poor LO!
Did dims-that's awful they didn't tell you our appointment was cancelled!! Fingers crossed you Ov next cycle!!
Sinn, I had a tiny bit of implantation bleeding 4 days befor my BFP-is the spotting earlier than AF is due? Or like Annaouska said, it could be ovulation spotting (meant to be a good sign).
Annaoushka-just read your bored.....I am already planning what box sets to watch on maternity leave as I get bored really easily......I hope you're managing to take it easy and that the swelling has reduced in your feet.
Better go sleep....can hardly keep my eyes open!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Samie-i hope sophia is better soon, and your niece too Betty!!


----------



## Samie18

Made me chuckle on your FB how you were tagged in the scan piccy and you corrected people it wasn't yours and lots of people said it will be you next....if only then knew lol


----------



## Sinn

MrsH, I'm not due AF until about 8th June and only got my positive opk on this Sunday so too early for implantation as it started Tuesday. 

Could it be ov bleeding? I did get a few red streaks in Sunday evening after my smiley opk on Sunday afternoon then nothing Monday and all this brown spotting Tuesday. It's showing no signs of stopping today. I'm so cross with my body!


----------



## Sinn

Oh and samie, no not mixed with ewcm. It seems quite 'dry' if that makes sense??!


----------



## annanouska

try and keep a diary of it all and it will help you as you go along. thats what i did :thumbup: 

samie-its natural to worry and you did the right thing. its better to have her checked than not-in our extended family one little girl (7 at the time) died form meningitis and a little baby 18 months old too so its not worth ignoring any symptom at all. as with most things even if it ever was the worst case scenario better to find out and treat it right away! hopefully she is much better today. wait until shes 15 and your worried shes out drinking or smoking or with a boy and really shes with her mates swapping clothes! think the worrying will never stop but its all normal x 

betty- 

:cake: Happy Full term to you, happy full term to you, happy full term betty and bumpy, happy full term to you :cake: 

think she should come on 16th june which is my birthday then I wont forget! Sophia was born on our wedding anniversary! Hope she comes before EDD or just on it- ive such a big fear of going 2 weeks over! 

I do have some movies i recorded to watch but im just not a 'relaxed' person I like to be busy! 

off to marinade some meat for tea- going to do turkey (DH wont eat chicken but lieks turkey!!!) in hot and spicy marinade and make little skewers up with peppers and onion and cherry tomato. will have that with some greek potatoes yumm! 

Need hubby to go in loft to retrieve my hospital bag and some of the things i need to put in it so i can pack!!!! probably do it at the weekend, will be like tetris trying to fit it all in!


----------



## betty14

mrs h ill add you when i get the pm :thumbup:

i hope she feels better soon too, she is a pickle tho as she doesnt like having cream put on :wacko: my sis is keeping her topped up with pirtiton and calpol and plenty of tlc :hugs:

luckily ive had chicken pox and i had shingles badly a few yrs ago so im safe to see her still :)

cant believe i only have 3 weeks left till edd doesnt seem real! if she comes early i have less than 3 weeks :happydance:

sinn i would say it could definately be ov bleeding, the red blood straight after and then the brown spotting could all be part of the same bleed! try to keep upbeat as your most definately still in :)

i agree with anna keep a diary of all your goings on, i did even down to tiny things llike odd little cramps etc! 

anna thankyou :hugs: i cant believe im full term now!!!! she can come whenever she decides fit now and all is fine :happydance: spooky enough my mum thinks that she will arrive on 16th and it falls on a sat so my oh will be home.... and its after everyones birthdays are done so she will have her 'own' day! ...... only time wil tell i guess :shrug:

x x x


----------



## Diddums

Love the bump pictures Betty! Xxx


----------



## betty14

aww thanks didums, she def sprouted well i am totally in love with my bump and i know ill miss it, good job ill have a little lady to hold :winkwink:

x x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I have 1 week till AF is due to arrive (if cycle is 28 days) but sadly I think it may be before as I have some funny feelings going on down there :(


----------



## Samie18

Lots of us had period type pains before af was due and got a bfp instead! =o)


----------



## annanouska

hi everyone! rang the mw about my feet and to see if i can pop in to antenatal today just for BP and check my wee :blush: but no appointments left! ive managed to se the healthcare assistant at 3.15 today for bp, not sure if she can check the wee but ive heard you can get the sticks at the chemist so il get some if i can just to keep an eye. feet have got silly last night i couldnt actually walk and they do go down a little by morning but not much :nope: i pressed one today and it left a huge dent and didnt spring up for ages :growlmad: i got some huge crocs a few years ago when i broke my leg / hip for after my cast came off as my foot was really swollen and even they dont fit! im resorting to hubbys slippers! been told to not walk around and jsut elevate feet all day- have to admit im kind of ignoring it a little as then im more at risk of a dvt which is worse than huge feet so im doing a bit then resting and so on! 

ive made my list for the hospital bag today- can you all have a look and let me know if i can chop anything off or need to add anything? hospital provides all blankets for baby and cotton wool- not allowed to take baby wipes for baby. i heard you wont need nappy cream right away but i do have a small pot of sudocreme from the bounty pack so let me know if you think i will need it. btw my dressing gown is pink not dark :wacko: i do have a black one but thats my normal one where as this is an old one so id rather use this and bin it than ruin my nice one! 


Hospital Bag 

For Me
Maternity notes + birth plan 
3 x huge thin strap nighties for labour / afterwards (easy access for BF) 
1 x PJs 
1 dressing gown and slippers 
2 x bras 
8 x old knickers 
3 x socks 
2 x t shirt / tops 
1 x joggers 
1 x towel 
mini toiletries for me (face wipes, baby wipes, toothbrush/paste,moisturiser, hair brush band and clips, shampoo/shower gel,mini pot of vaseline) 
anti bacterial gel and tissues 
3 x 10 pack maternity pads 
couple of breast pads and cream 
mini fan 
£20 in £1 coins for tv/phone/snack and magazine lady 
bag of dried apricots and pack of mints 

For Baby 
1 pack of 27 newborn nappies 
1 tiny carton of aptamil just in case 
3 x NB body suit / vests 
3 x NB sleepers 
going home outfit (from next-size states up to one month) including 1 x socks / booties
2 x little hats 
2 x scratch mits 

For Andrews Man Bag 
1 x t-shirt 
1 x camera 
pack of anadin extra i event of headache-no excuse to leave! 
3 x Ribena
some man snacks like McCoys crisps 
£20 in £1 coins for car park, tv/phone and the snack lady.


----------



## betty14

Anna seems ok to me, you might need more than a couple of breat pads tho :winkwink: 

I'm not taking pj's as they keep the unit reall really hot so def won't needthem! 

Your list is pretty much the same as mine, I packed a bag for me and baby each Nd I've also packed a leave in the car bag with extra sleep suits and mat pads etc in! 

Love the man bag list don't for get a yorkie bar :haha: 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

only reason im taking pjs is i can not sleep in a nightie i hate my legs not being covered! plus i could shuffle around in them. was going to do a car bag too 

spare mat pads, nappies, cardi for LO and couple more sleep suits. hubby has a huge boot so will def fit! my cute overnight bag that i got last yr for birthday that i have never used as i desperatly wanted to save it for this event may not hold it all tho!!!!


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks Samie,

I have bought some Pregnancy Tests to check but as its only CD21, 7DPO i know it is too early to test, but this really doesnt feel like my month :(


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh my goodness you are all packing a lot of stuff lol
Sinn hope it is a positive sign and that you will get ur bfp.
Samie hope Sophia is feeling better today. My Sofia is poorly too, she is feeling oressure behind her one eye. Optician has checked eyes and refered with a letter to gp. Im not normally neurotic and having learnt from experience of everything being a virus I dont usually take the kids to docs unless they are half dead but now Im thinking tumour?
Xx


----------



## betty14

Oh really Anna, I'm the total opposite I get all tangled in clothes so tend to just sleep in my Knicks :haha: 

Honey I followed the list they gave us at parent craft, and I left a few things off :haha:

I'm sure Sofia doesn't have a tumour I get pain in one eye from time to time it's super painful and feels like my eye is swollen in the socket maybe that's what she is suffering with? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Awww I'm sure she's fine and It's not a tumor but won't stop the worrying!

Sophia had the stinkiest diahorrea poo today so I'm guessing she's got the bug Chris had at the weekend so I feel a bit better today, I wanted to take in a stool sample in but sods law all the local docs are closed for training today! But least she's back to her happy giggly self!

Try not to stress sinn testing will be soon!!

You seem super prepared Beth! I'm so excited for you!

X


----------



## betty14

Aww bless Sofia, hope the bug passes soon! 

Can I ask Samie what are your thoughts on me bein in close contact with chicken pox? 

I called delivery and they said I should be fine as I've had it and I've had shingles but just wondering what you thought? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yup completely fine as long as you are 100% sure you had it which you are!


----------



## annanouska

i think its fine too Betty but hopefully samie will know :flower: 

hope sophia stays happy and sofia is ok too. hope your alright honey like you said its not like you to worry like that! could be so many weird and wonderful things, when does she have the check up? 

just had BP done, despite looking like coco the clown with my huge feet and red face bp was 120/68. so that is good :happydance: will be checked again next thurs at growth scan! 

ive made the hot and spicy skewers, got some salad and also some little potato cubes dressed with rosemary and garlic. would normally make them but they were reduced (along witht he extra special choc fudge cake! :haha:) 

have to admit ive got a weird craving- had it all pregnancy really.... ice lollies! has to be a lolly eg fruit flavour or lemonade etc. cant be ice cream lolly or smoothie lolly or fruit juice lolly! i have a whole drawer full now!! my fave ones atm are these twisty things ive had form tesco/morrisons all diff fruit flavours twisted together. bit like a twister but with no ice cream bit! 


xxx


----------



## Diddums

Evening ladies. AF is finally here. Light but here. I will update my chart tomorrow just to make sure but so happy!!!! Finally ended this cycle at 118 days ! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Sinn

Thanks for all your kind and encouraging words ladies. 

Diddums-Yey! 

Sinn x


----------



## betty14

anna thats not a weird craving... its a good one as they will hydrate you too :thumbup:

didums :happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:

thats fab, hopefully this will be a 'normal' length cycle and you can move forward :)

sinn thats what we are here for :hugs::hugs:

x x x


----------



## hay246

Hi everyone

Far too much to catch up on!
Betty happy full term lol!
Samie I hope sophia is better and honey i hope your sofia is ok too I'm sure it's nothin serious!

Anna I would leave out dressing gown the wards are soooo warm!!

Nexis good news about met.

Sorry if missed u! :hi:

Allister is loving tryin diff foods now and I am loving it too! His mouth is still playing him up so I dont know if tooth is on its way, it's worse when I am giving him his bottle he has become really fussy with it and I can only put it down to that or that it's not coming out fast enough but he is on number 3s may try and pin another hole in one and see if that any better.
is it bottom Sophia gettin hers Samie? Exciting!

Xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks hay! It's nice knowin she can arrive anytime she likes now :)

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Diddums :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: really hope you have a perfect cycle, ov, and get ur bfp :flower:
Sinn this is where you need to come to unload :hugs:
Betty not long now, you're on the home run :thumbup: so impressed with how you've gone through your pregnancy journey :hugs: Ooh chicken pox, yuck! It was going around in Jacks nursery but he didnt get it. Im to stay away from it coz I take immunosuppressants.
Hay, glad Allister is enjoying his dinners  It is almost always the bottom 2 front teeth that come first and they often teeth their teeth in 2's! 
Samie yuck to the nappy but yay that she is giggling again 
Anna glad bp was great sure as soon as weather calms down so will your feet!! :happydance: Not weird craving I too lived on ice lollies 
:happydance:


----------



## Samie18

Yup bottom right. She has had a white dot on the bottom left for a couple of weeks but it's right at the front.... Sure it is something to do with her tooth it's just in a strange place. The right one has come through a tiny bit more but it's still only a bit, I thought once it had broken the gum it would fly out lol guess not!

Yeah the nappy was yuk! I made Chris do the one after its gross lol

I just caught up on the great ormond street series...it's truly heartbreaking =o(


----------



## MrsHopeful

Samie18-he he I know....I didn't know I was then so it will no doubt confuse people even more has.
Annaoushka-Blimey that seems like loads of stuff he he-have you got lots of change for parking?
Honeybear-hope Sophia is ok!!


----------



## annanouska

yey for AF diddums! 

its the olympic torch thing here today. i did think about going as there is a fence i was going to take a pillow and sit on the fence but now its raining and i probably wont bother!!! i only though of going really as it was something to do :haha::haha: 

hubby got my bag down-got it for bday last yr its a nice yellow radley holdal that matches my car! its only quite small though so deff not all going to fit! i dug out my huge hippy handbag thing too which i start filling up with bulky things last night :happydance: weird as it seems far to early to pack my bags but id hate to have to go in and not have anything and then try and tell everyone where the spreadsheet is saved and where everything on spreadsheet is!!! 

apparantly we are starting the decorating this weekend (wonder if he changes his mind if it gets sunny again?!) im really excited but why am i so nervous too? i think its because it makes it all real. right now things are hidden under our bed, in the loft, at his parents etc. apart from the baby shower balloons and gift bags from work which are in the study! 

i suppose lots of people do their nurseries before hand and i need to stop being so supersticous! i have to admit the closer it gets the more nervous i get as i feel like ive got so far and im so attatched to him. xxxxxx


----------



## betty14

honey not long at all! i am very excited :happydance: thanks for the compliment, i have loved every second of being pregnant and have tried to embrace it all :thumbup: i feel its such a short space of time and at the moment i share my entire self with her and thats special and will be over before i know it!!

yuk indeed to the chicken pox bless her, she is smothered in them :( she has them all down inside her ears etc poorly pickle :hugs:

samie as much as i would have liked to watch it i have avoided it while being pregnant as ive been told lots thats its really sad!

anna you are not too early to pack your bags, its better to be prepared 'just in case' like you say 'if' something were to happen if your ready its less stressful!

i bought raspberry leaf tea yesterday so will start drinking it today :) do i just need one cup a day? did anyone else drink it??

x x x


----------



## hay246

Hiya Betty I'm sure abbi did and said she thought it helped her. I tried it and thought it was horrible , smells like hay lol. So didn't bother. 
I have been back on cerazette now for 4months+ and I am still randomly bleeding it's so annoying! 

X


----------



## annanouska

might be the baby hormones settling still? 

betty i got some RLT- 2 boxes as they were on offer. i made some and threw it out!!

really couldnt be liking it no matter how much i tried! you may like it though as some ladies love it. i thought itd be nice as i like fruit teas but meh it was a bit like straw and hay in hot water! il stikc to my decaf tea! though i did treat myself to a cup of full fat english breakfast yummmmmmmm:coffee:


----------



## betty14

Hay hope the bleeding settles, I know for some it takes a while! Did it do this the first time you were on it? 

Anna my mw said not to start till 37 wks! Good job you didnt like it eh! 

I have made it with sugar :blush: and put it in the fridge... Time will tell haha! 

I might add some squash to it to disguise the taste if it's horrid! Mind you the amount of bh I've been getting my womb will be like iron by the time I go into labour :haha:

X x x


----------



## hay246

I'm sure when I was put on it first it was fine and I didn't have any periods at all. So was hoping would be same this time! I will give it a couple more months if not settled I think I will come off it and just use protection and hope my cycles regulate like clockwork else I will be in same position in a way anyway!

Xx


----------



## annanouska

we got told 32 weeks :wacko: 

hopefully its a weird blip for you hay and it will settle, think giving it a few cycles and see how you do is a good idea. 

not sure if these are BH but i get a lot of period cramps, someitmes quite painful othertimes not. can last from a few seconds to over 15 mins. figured they were BH :shrug: 

LO has been really quiet today. had a bumble at 7 then 11 and just being quiet all day other than that. hopefully hes just getting a power nap :sleep:. its nice and cool today but i still have huge feet! think this is it now and il be stuck with them so im jsut going to get used to it!! xx


----------



## Samie18

Know what you mean about af hay!
I never had a period on Cerazette. I started on femulen and have af every month and a few days before turn in to an angry monster lol I hate periods! Since starting femulen I've gained 19lbs! I think I'm gonna try coming off it to see if it helps with the weight loss!


----------



## Samie18

How's Sofia honey?


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Samie she is much better thanks. Not heard from the gp? She felt better today so went back to school x


----------



## Samie18

Fab news! Glad she's feeling Better =o)
How long until Disney?

x


----------



## Samie18

Also dunno if your interested but i've started a new thread with simple date stopped pill, first Af and bfp etc to offer people some positive help .
If you fancy posting see the link below

=o)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1033409-cerazette.html#post18479263


----------



## hay246

That's helpful Samie I will give It a post now. 

How's pink doing does she update her fb? My niece arrived today by c sec this afternoon Ezmae Freya  

That's no good with weight is it but I have defo put on weight since going back on cerazette my belly seems to have filled! I seriously need to join slimming world i know a good few people that have lost a lot on it and u can stil eat quite a lot! My idea of a good diet ha ha!
Glad Sofia is better honey

X


----------



## annanouska

il have to dig out my diary LOL!! then i can remember and post on it too. 

maybe sophia and sofia were having sympathy ill ness time with each other :haha: glad they are both back on the mend. 

im jealous about disney, ive never been would love to try one day though! 

cant believe its june tomorrow! where has the yr gone? xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi girls!

I've not been online for days, between work and needing to sleep as soon as I walk through the door, I feel like I'm barely functioning! 

Just going to go back and read through all the posts I missed. 
Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi everyone 

Sorry I haven't written anything for ages! I do read all your posts tho  

I've been busy I went to that keane concert in the end that I was stressing about (u might remember) and it was absolutely fine! Well apart from it being about 400 degrees temperature in there lol! It was last Friday night when we had the heat wave. 

Scan tmro!! Yay!! As I want to stay team yellow is it best to tell them at the start or will they not tell u the colour unless u ask? 

Then on Saturday we are going to rhodes!! Woo our last holiday just the two of us! I'm soo excited )


----------



## Samie18

Ahhhh the scan sooooo exciting.... can't believe your staying team yellow!!! I'm gonna guess boy anyway lol
You can tell them but they should ask anyway! xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Amelia, I would tell them at the beginning of the scan. Have a fab holiday  :hugs:


----------



## AmeliaLily

Yea I will tell them at the start. Do u really think boy Samie! I really want a girl!! But obviously I will love it no matter what. I'm very grateful I'm pregnant at all


----------



## annanouska

i cant believe your 19 weeks already! seems to have gone really quick yet mine seems to be slow! i think its becuase when its your pregnancy your excited to meet LO have a great holiday too. 

im getting excited for betty- not long at all now :flower: 

im a bit worried LO is small or i have too much fluid or something or maybe its because im fat....the reason being- he moves a lot with the result of gravity. if im walking about or sat down hes right down the middle nice and long. if i lay down on my side he goes sideways!!! is that normal? i figured he would stay uprighteven if i lay on my side but he seems to go transverse. he may not do but thats what is seems like when i poke about to feel him!! 

i wouldnt mind but now hes bigger i cant lat on either side without laying on some part of him :nope:i try and lay on my back then roll onto side to make sure he rolls to the top! i just dont want to squish him!!! this morning i felt him bumbling about under me on the side i was laying on the kicking on the side i wasnt so knew no sense in rolling over!!! 

only a week until growth scan so sure they can check him out. 

whats everyone doing today? think i will go out somewhere, no idea where but its cooler now so il potter around until my feet give out :growlmad::growlmad: xxx


----------



## hay246

Not doing much today 

Hi Amelia have a fab holiday an so exciting being team yellow ;-)
Hope all goes ok! 
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah i'll say team blue no idea why though....but it's gotta be one or the other lol
I was desperate for a girl and prepared myself it was a boy from day one so i wasn't too dissapointed (sounds terrible doesn't it) 

Dunno why he's moving about like that Beth....maybe it just feel's like he is but actually he is just moving limbs?? The scan will enlighten you more though1 If there is lot's of fluid then he will move more.

Not doing anything here because the weather is poo =o( Will probably go to the tip, then maybe go look for a shoe cupboard... Then spend the rest of the day trying to arrange a wedding because the whole Italy wedding seems to be off the card's now so will probably be Greece!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hay-when I went on Cerazette, I bled non stop for 3 month-partway thru I told the nurse, she said I should stick with it till my body settled, I did and for a couple of years a never had periods, well rarely I would get some. Those first 3 months were awful though-I hate having periods-yuck.
AmeliaLily-hope you enjoy your scan and Rhodes!!
Annaoushka-hope ur feet go down.
Samie-I loved wedding planning


----------



## annanouska

oh no samie :cry: thats a shame about italy. ive never been to greece but i think its meant to be nice. 

my cousin got married in mauritous (sorry cant spell it!) and it looked wonderful. i quite fancied lapland for a wedding but it was expensive and a bit of a pain 

im not a summer person (weird as born in june :shrug:) and love winter. we got married on November 8th (HEHE special day!) and made it all wintery-the lace on my dress had snowflakes all laced in :cloud9: would have liked a december wedding but htought it may get overshadowed by Christmas. Worked out bitter sweet too as nov 8th was my grandparents anniversary and they both made the wedding but my nan died the following jan so it was like a handing over the torch kind of thing. sounds a bit weird but hubby and I are very similar to my nan and grandad in that what the women says goes and the man just nods yes dear! xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Had scan!! All normal, she said it looks like a textbook baby so i'm very happy!! Stayed team yellow too! 
Now in waiting room waiting for clinic they are running an hour late .....


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yay Amelia great news that all is well. Well done staying team yellow  The clinics always run hrs late :haha::haha:


----------



## Samie18

Fab news Amelia! 
I'm very jealous your off to Rhodes! I love Rhodes....... you will have to let us know how things are with the economy, thats whats putting me off getting married in Greece.

We have been to quite a few places in Greece.I love the islands they are lovley places to go, i can't wait to take Sophia, i just hope thing's buck up for them. Will be interesting if they go back to the Drachma from Jan because it was so much cheaper in those days =o)


----------



## annanouska

yey amaelia! so pleased for you :hugs: 

ive had a nice day today- i went out and got my nipple cream (lol what a sad thing to be excited at :haha:) and went into mothercare.

got a great BF cover the bebe au lait one- i think that will help me at first a little. also had a suprise purchase of nursing bras!!! 

browsing the bras when a lady asked if i needed help. i said no you dont do my size just looking. she offered to measure me jsut so i order the right size online form where ever i ahve to go and foudn out i was a 46 e not 48 e. they only go up to 44 but she said they cut big so we will try a 44 f ! i tried it on thinking it would be far too small and its bigger than my current bra and oh so comfortable!!! i was so pleased i took the one in the shop and ordered another 3 as on offer :happydance: there was a bit of cup space left and a little slakc in back so will allow if i increase much more but i dont think i should really :shrug: as ive firmed up and plumped up during the pregnancy. 

its so comfy im wearing it now lol :haha: 

also they have a phot studio in there and the lady took my name and number gave me a coupon for a free newborn photo shoot with free prints too- no strings just a one off offer then if you want more pics at a ater date obv you have to pay! thought that was good xxxxx


----------



## Samie18

Well I think its official.....I should be nominated for biggest dumbass mummy in the world!

I have always sat on the bed whilst me and Sophia play and always said I wouldnt leave her unattended because they fall off, well as you can guess today she was sat on the bed I quickly ran out to get a wipe massive bang a few secs later and one screaming baby!!!!!!!!
I feel terrible :'( I can't see any bumps, bruises or red marks and she seems ok she just went a bit pale but now I'm imagining the worst. Internal bleeding, brain hemorrhage you can guess the rest.

I'm soooooo stupid!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh Samie welcome to the world of motherhood :haha: All mine except Ollie have fallen off the bed, I often joke that that bang to the head is probably why they are so clever :haha::haha::haha: She will fine, babies bounce :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna I love love my nursing bras from mothercare they are super comfy


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: samie your not stupid your a brilliant mum :hugs: 

its just one of those things :flower: 

chances are she is perfectly fine but if you are worrying then why dont you pop along to the walk in centre? when i took andrew the other week a woman was there with her baby who fell out the car as she was changing her on back seat and she went ot put nappy in bin and he wriggled off on to the car floor then the pavement :dohh: thats a lot more daft than her rolling off the bed! might jsut put your mind at rest :hugs: 

a colleague at work dropped her 2 week old from chest height to the floor! he was absolutely fine too :thumbup: i have no idea how she did manage to just drop him though :haha: she is a bit clumsy mind!! 

dont beat yourself up youve always done the very best for her and still are now :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Samie, don't be too hard on yourself. You are
Not the first and you definitely won't be the last. 

Af is due next Thursday. The day can't come quick enough as desperate to do a test but don't think it will e a BFP can feel her already :( x


----------



## annanouska

why do i keep thinking betty has done into labour :shrug: No idea why!!! i just remeber her saying would be nice if baby came on jubilee!

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to weekend and bank hols? DH was called out last night so not in until later this morning, ive been up since about 3 :dohh: pottering around. think i am going to be a good wife and make him a full english when he gets it :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah Betty has been super quiet......


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie18 said:


> Yeah Betty has been super quiet......

Hows Sophia? X


----------



## betty14

Hey ladies just a quick one to say im ok an baby still on board :wave:

Sorry I've been quiet, I'll get on laptop later and do a proper post :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Ahhh glad your ok!

Sophia it's nearly better just has a little bit of an upset tum now!


----------



## Sinn

Anna, a full English for your DH sounds good. Could eat one myself! My DH is back from work at 2 so I will do him a bacon sandwich I think. Can't really do with the smell of sausages cooking, stink my whole house out! 

That is of course if I can get out of the bath. I've been soaking listening to music, feeling low as I've been spotting/passing bits (tmi) yesterday and today. It stopped after two days of post ov spotting then started again. Grrrr! So I spent loads of money on lovely clothes to cheer myself up. Hoping the super skinny jeans I bought will evoke sods law and I will get a BFP and not be able to fit in them!! Trying to be positive! Am off for a maxi dress and cropped denim jacket too if anyone has seen any nice ones anywhere?


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: sinn dont be too hard on yourself. the shopping sounds a great idea ! 

glad betty is ok :thumbup: shame no baby though!! 

remember my friend i was saying about the second for 42 weeks. shes due monday and they are now concerned baby is still small so making her go for another growth scan on thurs and see the consultant who may decide on an emergancy section!!!! surely this all wastes more time and resources and money than if they just did the section last time! baby is still breech :dohh: 

we have officially started decorating :wacko: im glad its now in a way as its really hectic! our bedroom is now full of random stuff! hes doing the study first so we can move the desk etc over then we will ahve to base coat and prep the nursery. i still think its all a bit scary!!! xxx


----------



## Samie18

Madness they haven't arranged delivery!

You a very good wife cooking brekkie at for him. 
I'm totally hopeless in the kitchen, for example.......
I was cooking some mushrooms the other day and we have a touch top cooker so if something touches it it goes off.... anyhow it went of so i put it back on and a few mins later i smelt a funny smell and thought my mushrooms were burning looked over to see and the plastic board i was cutting the mushrooms on was melted onto the hob, i put the wrong one on!!!!
So thats one of few reasons i avoid lol

Shopping is always a good remedy Sinn =o) When is AF due?
x


----------



## hay246

Sinn when I was on fb I used to get all my maxis from a girl in bham that makes them, u pick your fabric and style and she makes it for u. They r fab and wil only b u that has it  she is sophie prettylittlepoppet keegan on Facebook if you are interested xx


----------



## Sinn

Samie, my mum does that with her hob all the time! So far she's gone through lots of chopping boards and 2 slow cookers! 
AF is due next weekend x


----------



## Sinn

Thanks hay, I'll check her page out! X


----------



## MrsHopeful

AmeliaLily-yay scan went well.
Sinn-I love that you bought skinny jeans as sods law dictates your BFP lol-I hope your jeans wouldn't fit any weight gain cos that means your BFP is bound to be here soon  fingers crossed!
Sara-fingers crossed for you too!!
Anna-can you cook me a full English please ha ha-I am laid on the sofa with my blanket too sleepy to move he he


----------



## MrsHopeful

Samie-awww I am sure she is just fine......


----------



## PinkyEyes

I feel rubbish when you lovely ladies are talking about your skinny jeans and maxi dresses as all I want to wear are pyjamas! :haha:

I would say buying skinny jeans is a sure way to guarantee your BFP coming soon!

I'm meant to be meeting two of my best friends to go to the theatre in London tonight, but I feel so rubbish I don't think I'll be able to go. It's not so much sitting in the theatre that puts me off, but the train journey there and back. I feel so worn out and queasy, everyone says you should listen to your body - my body is telling me to lie on the sofa in my pyjamas, but I feel bad letting my friends down, we've been planning this trip for a while. 

What are you all doing this long weekend?
Xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

PinkyEyes-if you feel rubbish you won't enjoy yourself, I am sure your friends will understand if you tell them you don't feel well!!
I am having a PJ day today......sometimes they are a must  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sara15h1986

Cd 25. Think my mind is plying tricks
On my body. Want a BFP so obviously my body is acting like I am when I know I'm not. Stupid body. 

I am off to see what to expect when you are expecting today. Should be funny x


----------



## Samie18

Keep positive Sara you never know until you test or af comes! I can't wait to see that film....just gotta find a sitter lol


----------



## sara15h1986

Yeah I know. Just don't think
It's my month. :( but I'll get there x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Thanks MrsH - glad I'm not the only one enjoying the company of my pyjamas at the moment!
Sara - you never know, I was convinced that AF was arriving on the Monday and got my BFP on the Wednesday. Enjoy the film, I want to see that too!
Samie - hope you find a sitter so you can go to the cinema. We currently ask people to puppysit if we're going out for more than three hours, hopefully in the future they will be willing to baby and puppysit!
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Ok girls time to offer me some inspiration.....

Gift ideas for first fathers day??

x


----------



## annanouska

i havent had a whole pj days since i was little unless im really really ill! 

went out for a few hours this morning and got coat hangers for the nursery- woooo exciting :rofl: 

as you saw from my list we need no clothes right now so i dont know we (actually husband) ended up getting 3 more outfits! we were in tk maxx and he found this cool 'workman' outfit with diggers and thigns and little socks that look like work boots, a pirate romper suit and a set of khaki dungerees! since he was so chuffed with them and made a poitnt hat they all have poppers for easy changing i let him get them :winkwink: 

right fathers day-can i just say funky pidgeon do some good cards ive recently started using them and if anyone is interested they also do ones for dads to be (just type it into search box) 

ummm.....think something a bit sentimental for the first one might be nice but i cant think what either!! shame they dont do reasonably priced photo shoots for dad and baby but id imagine you would get the drama that always follows suggesting any other photographer than hubby (why do they do this its not like a professional chef would refuse to eat something somebody else cooked!!) think you need to go to your parents next weekend and wonder round trafford!!! xxx


----------



## betty14

Hey girls, sorry not been on much been trying to get everything sorted for little lady! 

I'll just do a quick post as there are too many posts to remember now! If I miss anything specific give me a poke :haha:

Amelia great the scan went well, such a wonderful experience and one you will never forget! Well done staying team yellow too!! 

Samie you could buy him a watch and have it engraved or a signet ring or something like that? 

I'm not sure what to do about fathers day, she may well be here but then again maybe not :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi all! 

Just a quick one as I am in Rhodes and roaming is costing me a fortune! Having a great time it's very hot tho! But cool in the evenings. Goin out for food now yum yum x


----------



## Samie18

Awww Amelia how fab! How i'd love to be strolling along picking out a taverna and having dome dolamades and kleftiko then maybe a cheeky baclava ohhhhh intead im stuck at home in the rain! 

Have fun!


----------



## annanouska

shall we all sail over to rhodes to visit what with all the rain!!!! 

betty what have you been sorting? hope your having fun doing it all xxx 

cani jsut ask-my bumo hurts. middle bit and top bit too. it only really hurts if i sneeze or cough or blew my nose / move too fast. i figures its rl pain or just sheer over stretched muscle formt he bumo:haha: its not like i normally use my stomach muscles !! xx


----------



## Samie18

Hurts like a a bruise? Or pulled muscle?


----------



## annanouska

it did jsut hurt like a pulled muscle when i coughed or something but now it just hurts like a bruise mainly in middle of bumpy bit :wacko: not sure if he is laying there and pushing forwards. im generally a bit achy today but other than that feel fine :thumbup: eases off a little if i sit down just not great :dohh: i need a water pool to live in like a seal right now as i cant stand, sleep or sit without something aching!!!!!!


----------



## hay246

Samie have u seen small prints? I really want to get one of these but there isn't one local so will have to wait til I am at my brothers and book in there!

https://www.smallprint.com/fingerprint-keyrings


----------



## Samie18

Wow they are fab, never seen them before!
I've emailed them because there are none locally here =o(


----------



## MrsHopeful

Annouska-I don't do it often but it's nice to just chill all day sometimes  
AmeliaLily I am glad you're enjoying Rhodes.
Betty-not long now 
got some (afternoon) morning sickness today, glad its a bank holiday and I don't HAVE to do anything like work today.


----------



## betty14

Anna been getting crib and pram all set up and we moved our living room round to accommodate the changing table ane we now have a buggy park :haha:

I am totally in love with my pram :cloud9:

Amelia glad your enjoying Rhodes! 

Love the finger print jewellry, do you have to go in to get them done? If there aren't any close maybe see if there is a company who does it from home? 

Mrs h 16 days!! Can't believe it! 

Been getting sooooooooooooooo many bh and some are accompanied by period type pain, I know this isnt anything to get too excited by but the bh are soooo tight sometimes! 

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the long bank hols! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Ooh anna meant to say I made a bf cover, didnt want to pay over 25 for one in the shops so I bought a meter of beautiful fabric and made one :) 

Saw your post in 3rd tri did make me chuckle :haha:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

i wanted to make one too but sewing machine out on loan atm. they are so over prices its quite disgusting! love the sound of the buggy park! 

we have finished the study now so the nursery is ready to start but one wall needs replastering and then base coat the whole room before we properly start due to how all the cctv was wired in etc. we have a black accent wall so when the venetian blind is shut is blends in as its black too then its a warm red but the pic looks an odd colour due to lighting -sorry if hte pic is odd took it with phone!
 



Attached Files:







image-48.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









image-49.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pink23

Hi all x x when i get chance i will update you all on everything. Im glad we are both home now. With expressing, looking after caleb and esmae i just dont seem to have enough time in the day xx not to long bety x will catch up soon missed you all x x


----------



## betty14

Anna I thought the same! And the fabric I bought I can make 2 and it's was 9.99! 

Room looks good too! 

Pink glad your doing ok! She sure is beautiful! Catch up when your ready! Make sure you rest when you can :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

AmeliaLily said:


> Had scan!! All normal, she said it looks like a textbook baby so i'm very happy!! Stayed team yellow too!
> Now in waiting room waiting for clinic they are running an hour late .....

Yay Amelia. Glad your scan went well. I have already decides we would like to know the sex but might keep it a secret from everyone else :)



AmeliaLily said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just a quick one as I am in Rhodes and roaming is costing me a fortune! Having a great time it's very hot tho! But cool in the evenings. Goin out for food now yum yum x

Have a fantastic time. Jealous as its been miserable here in the uk :(



hay246 said:


> Samie have u seen small prints? I really want to get one of these but there isn't one local so will have to wait til I am at my brothers and book in there!
> 
> https://www.smallprint.com/fingerprint-keyrings

Have you had a look at https://www.fingerprint-jewellery.co.uk/catalog/

I got my friend some vouchers from there. You can buy the kit and you take the imprints yourself then send them to the shop and they will print them into key rings, necklaces, charms etc. my friends ones are lovely :)



pink23 said:


> Hi all x x when i get chance i will update you all on everything. Im glad we are both home now. With expressing, looking after caleb and esmae i just dont seem to have enough time in the day xx not to long bety x will catch up soon missed you all x x


Aww glad you are all at home. My friend had to bf and express and he found it very hard going :)

AFM I'm taking soy and tonight is my last dose. Think I had some ewcm today but not sure. Will start opk tomorrow and we are trying to bd every 2-3 days so we are covered. 
I got my confirmation letter through for my fertility clinic appointment. Letter says I have to have cd2 and cd21 bloods, Rubella vaccination, chlamydia swab, and smear test done before my appointment and hubby needs SA done so we can take results with us for out first appointment. Glad we get the tests out of the way first so we can discuss options at the appointment rather than get to the appointment them have to have all the tests and wait for a second appointment to discuss options. I'm technically cd7 so will book a blood test for two weeks time and have a chlamydia swab and rubella done as well xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I am in a sad mood. Woken with real AF pains so very disappointed and sad. Had a family BBQ yesterday and my cousin is pregnant so everyone talking about it. And I know that makes me sund horrible, I don't mean it like that. I am so pleased for her, but wish it was me too x


----------



## betty14

Didums that's brill about the appointment, fab they are asking you to have all the tests prior to the appointment! Will your docs just do them all without question? 

Sara it's not mean we have all been there! It will be your turn maybe even with your cousin :) 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I just think how can it not have worked. Used my opk. Was bd'ing all the time ha ha


----------



## Diddums

betty14 said:


> Didums that's brill about the appointment, fab they are asking you to have all the tests prior to the appointment! Will your docs just do them all without question?
> 
> 
> 
> Sara it's not mean we have all been there! It will be your turn maybe even with your cousin :)
> 
> X x x

Yes I think she will. I am going to book an appointment with her tomorrow to discuss it as get all the necessary forms filled out. Very excited that we go to tw appointment with all basic tests done to save time :D



sara15h1986 said:


> I just think how can it not have worked. Used my opk. Was bd'ing all the time ha ha

Sara even with perfect timing there is only a 20% chance of pregnancy :) good luck with the next cycle xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks diddums. You are right about the 20% ;)

Must stay positive and I'm watching hocus pocus ha ha and the oh has gone to get me some chocolate ;) I hope everything goes well at your next appointment. I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## betty14

Didums I'm so glad your docs seems to have some common sense about them! Will Def save you lots of angst and heart ache! Gl at the app tomorrow sure she will be willing! 

Make sure you get all the info on the sa as we were left a little in the dark and I ha to call to confirm some things as all labs require different things :wacko:

Sara we are so conditioned to think that unprotected sex equals a baby but in reality thats not the case! Just have fun trying and it will happen! 

X xx


----------



## annanouska

sara its natural to feel how you do so dont panic. The only extra thing we did was to buy some pre-seed form amazon. its like a lubricant for TTC. I got it as I never had ewcm and only globby cm :blush: so i think that helped a little bit. 

your not out of the game yet :thumbup: try to keep as strong as you can. i think it helps to have another focus as well- for me is was my weight loss but it couldbe anything like a diy project etc so you dont become poas mad!!!


----------



## Diddums

betty14 said:


> Didums I'm so glad your docs seems to have some common sense about them! Will Def save you lots of angst and heart ache! Gl at the app tomorrow sure she will be willing!
> 
> Make sure you get all the info on the sa as we were left a little in the dark and I ha to call to confirm some things as all labs require different things :wacko:
> 
> Sara we are so conditioned to think that unprotected sex equals a baby but in reality thats not the case! Just have fun trying and it will happen!
> 
> X xx


Betty do you mind me asking what problems you had? Or what questions I should ask my dr about it? So far I have 
what sample kit
how long to abstain
where to take the sample and how long do I have
can it be done through my dr surgery or will hubby have to register
how to actually take the sample lol


----------



## MrsHopeful

Sara-I had a lot of peopl close to me become pregnant whilst I was TTC-but just think of the friends your LO will have when it's our turn 
I conceived on cycle 12-I tried conceive plus from Noots and really think that helped us!! For £10 for 8 applications it's orthodox a shot-it's like the pre-seed Annaouska used.


----------



## betty14

Didums course I dont mind! You have covered pretty much everything I would have advised you ask :thumbup: 

My gp gave us a sample pot and we were told to just go to the path lab at the hospital with it, the sample has to arrive warm :haha: which means within an hour as the swimmers start to die.... My oh did it at the hospital as we live about 30-40 mins away and were worried we wouldn't make it! 

Our problem was how long to abstain as my oh works away so I needed to know how long was too long and we were told about 3 diff things! I'm the end I called the lab to ask them what they wanted rather than being confused! Especially as oh had to book the day off work too! But you already have that to ask :thumbup: 

Funny story when we went to do it we wandered upto the window and told them we had a sperm sample and she yelled through this window "we have a warm one" shortly after this lady appeared from a little door and called us over haha! Was like a shady drug deal or something!! 


If you need to know anything else feel free to ask I'll help if I can :) 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Haha a warm one that's funny! 

Sounds like things are moving quick diddums your bfp won't be far off.

Sara keep positive we all had af pains before our bfp. And if its not your month then its not long until your next ovulation. You never know you could be preggers with your cousin =o)

Omg betty in no more than 29 days your little lady will be here I can't believe how quick its gone!

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Sinn

Sara-I know how you feel! My cousin has just announced she is expecting her 4th. She was going to get divorced last year so can't help thinking this is a band-aid baby. I am so resentful. I'm still bleeding after ov test was positive :( no chance of a bfp for me!


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi sinn, nice to know your in the exact same position. Done loads of research today on TTC and actually when to BD so that was interesting. Feeling very sick this evening, think its all the peanut m&m's I have eaten today. Ooopsie


----------



## PinkyEyes

I just spat my tea across the room at the 'we have a warm one' comment! So funny!
Xx


----------



## Sinn

I've just pigged out on scones cream and strawberries so I'm feeling sicky too!


----------



## PinkyEyes

Sara and Sinn, speaking of times to BD and all that, hubby and I did it two days before I got my smiley and then again that day - I think it was the time before the smiley that got me pregnant - every other month we waited a few days til we got the smiley. 
 
As for feeling resentful when TTC - I had it really bad. Being a teacher I see awful examples of people who should never have been parents and then there's me and hubby who are desperate for a baby. Sometimes it seems really unfair. I have every faith that you'll both get there girls! Xx


----------



## Sinn

Thanks pinkyeyes! I am a teacher too, primary.


----------



## sara15h1986

Thank you. Just been out for dinner. Shattered. Night


----------



## betty14

Haha pinky sorry you lost ya tea! It's fab to look back through all the heartache there are some moments of comedy that help and that was def one of them! 

Gosh another teacher sinn, what do you teach? 

You are all very brave ladies :haha:

X x x


----------



## Sinn

Betty I teach primary-I currently have a mixed class of nursery and reception(it's a small school).


----------



## betty14

Aww sinn that's lovely! They always look so tiny in their uniforms going into reception :) 

X x


----------



## sara15h1986

AF pain in full swing today. I don't mind AF coming but I think having cramps for nearly a week is actually what gets me down. Grrrr
I have booked a drs appointment to try and get that pill to delay my period for whilst I am on holiday.


----------



## sara15h1986

She is here. So first cycle after stopping cerazette 27 days.


----------



## betty14

Sara that's a good cycle length! Hopefully they will regulate like that for you! 

:hugs: that she arrived tho!

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks Betty. 

Like I said, now she is here its ok as I can look forward to next weekend etc :) but it was the whole waiting game. But oh boy does she hurt


----------



## sara15h1986

Sinn, seems like we are in the same boat. How long have you been TTC?


----------



## betty14

Think moat of us had a painful first af :hugs: hot water bottle and choc will make you feel better ;) 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Well it's technically my 2nd AF. I got my first 2 weeks after stopping pill but this was a first full month cycle if that makes sense :)

I can't stop eating chocolate ha ha. No bikini body this year


----------



## Sinn

Sara-I took my last cerazette on 8th October 2011. My cycles are all over the place but I have a chequered past when it comes to coming off BC. I was on microgynon30 for a few years until 2004 and it took 3years to get AF again after that. It was a bad time though, I was in my last year at uni and my partner was I'll with cancer. Sadly, he passed away. 

I met my DH in 2006 and went on depo in 2007. I stopped that in 2010 and went on cerazette. 

I spent years trying not to get pregnant and now look at me!

Betty-they are so cute when they're just starting. My nephew is the same age and he is so ready for moving up to Y1 now! I love watching him grow but it's so painful at times. My SIL has two children and timed them so she maximised her maternity leave and went back to work just before summer hols (she's a teacher too). She moans about how hard her life is despite having both grandmas there to babysit so no childcare to pay for. She doesn't have the kids at weekends cos the grandmas take one each!! My blood boils. We live 50 miles from our families so childcare is going to cost us a fortune. We both need to work full time. My wage is good but DHs isn't as good. We will manage because having a child is so important to us, more than having a few more ££s to spend on treats etc. It's so hard when it happens to everyone else and they have all the solutions handed to them isn't it?!


----------



## Sinn

...and breathe!... Sorry about that rant!


----------



## annanouska

your allowed to rant thats what we are here for! :flower: 

nobody was awake ot hear my rant this morning at 4.30!!! woke up at 3 30 and couldnt sleep- then got in a tizz as LO wouldnt move, tried waking DH up but he was land of nod (he doesnt wake up for anythign) so ended up down here on laptio at 4 30 am!!!!!!!! 

LO did eventually move but not a lot and v quiet all day since. i think hes resting as ydya he seemed to be up all day (seriously!) hes had a few little stretches but they feel a bit weak and odd so hes possibly moved a bit :shrug: 

ah well meant i got ot b and q for 7 to get the nursery paint ! xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Awwwww Sinn, sorry to hear about your first partner. That must have been hard. 

Completely agree that we try do hard to not get pregnant! Then when we want to, it's just as hard. I know I have only been TTC for 1 month but I am so impatient, want everything now! Are your cycles in tune now?


----------



## betty14

Sinn rant away that's what we are all here for, the best bit is we have all been there and k ow exactly what your feeling :hugs: sorry to hear about your partner must have been so hard :( 

Anna how come your waking so early? Are you uncomfortable? 

Sure your lo is fine they do have quiet days and dont forget that space is getting tight for him now too! 

Sara it will happen and it's normal to be impatient when something is so important, hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones and will fall quickly 

X xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hopefully. Only thing to get in the way is my holiday and to get the pill
To delay AF for that. 

Did everyone enjoy the long weekend?

Betty, not long for you I see. How you feeling?


----------



## PinkyEyes

I think my hormones are kicking in big time today! I was mrs grumpy-pants on the phone to npower, I feel too queasy to eat, and I keep crying at stupid things like a repeat of the biggest loser and the vw polo advert where the daughter is going to university. 

How are you all feeling? 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Sara 2 weeks till edd :) 

Pinky hormones have a lot to answer for eh! As for the queasy I found strawberry ribena a godsend and when it was at it's worst I had some ginger sweets from holland and barrat that were amazing!!! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

lol pink! i cry at adverts too- its sad isn't it :haha: the hormones do get a bit better then come back again!! 

no idea why i woke betty- i do find it hard to sleep as i can't lay on my right for some reason- been like it for weeks as i get this od spain. will ask tomorrow about it. so after a while I'm uncomfy on my left and had enough! 

LO has done a bit of bumbling about today just quiet but for some reason i got really panicky in the early hours- probably as id been asleep it felt a long time since id felt him 

bless hubby- sat sun and mon he painted the new study and moved the desk over and rewired all the cctv and internet etc. yesterday he re plastered and prepared the nursery and today has put a base coat on and is now on the first layer of paint :flower: think i need to do something nice for him as he's worked really hard so far. we are going to get ht nursery all ready and then he will make the bedside crib when I'm in hospital as only takes a few minutes. xxx


----------



## Sinn

That VW advert gets me every time too! 

Sara-my cycles are in shape or form regular! They get better then they get worse...it's doing my head in! 

Thanks ladies for allowing me to rant. It's so good that we have each other x


----------



## sara15h1986

Sinn, I have my fingers crossed for you to get a BFP :)

It's nice to know that we are not alone and I enjoy reading the success stories :)


----------



## Abbi808

Hey girls,

Sorry! I haven't been on for a couple of weeks. Hope evryone is ok. Too much to catch up on but caught a few things.

*Amelia* - so glad scan went well. Well done for staying team yellow! I couldn't have done it...

*Betty* - Yes I drank RLT. I really liked it and I think it helped! I just added a bit of sugar & it was great. Some brands aren't very nice though. I got one from the supermarket and it was gross. The best one was from Holland & Barrett! I drank 1 cup a day at 32 weeks, 2 at 34, 3 at 36 and 4 at 38! Not long to go now, how exciting!

*Samie* - Awww....don't feel bad about the fall, I have done a similar thing with Jake, put him in the centre of the bed whilst I grab something in the next room. You don't realise how fast they are. Jake hasn't fallen yet so I think I will stop doing it now he is so active. How is Sophia's sleeping? Jake is still terrible, I get so upset over it sometimes as I am shattered. I have to be in bed so early every night just so I can function the next day so I can't even have a night out. He is such a good baby but the sleeping is just awful, I don't know what to do! 

Not much to report, Jakey is doing well, learning new things every day. He is lifting his upper body with his arms now and is always on the move so crawling might not be too far away. He loves his food & his new high chair, I love it too! So easy to use! :D

xx


----------



## nexis

I've been away for a while, just needed a break for a bit so not been temping or anything. Have realised I'm cd33 today and no AF, so I'm going to test tomorrow just so I know where I am. Just waiting on an appointment from the hospital now for metformin.


----------



## sara15h1986

Fingers crossed nexis x


----------



## Samie18

Sorry af got you Sara but least its regulating now!

Hopefully your bfp wont be far off sinn!

Fingers crossed nexis....!!!

It was horrible Abbi i still dont really know how she did it without causing damage to herself! She somehow missed the corner of the draws, the wood on the side of the bed and the corner of the wall, still makes my stomach flip everytime i think of it! She's also had a few more knocks on the head recently =o( She sitting playing nicely then launches herself backwards and smashes her head on the floor! It is carpeted but sounds nasty!
Shes been such a grump the past 5 days since she fell but at the same time her tooth is coming up and shes had this stomach bug shes now shared with me so i'm hoping the grumpyness is nothing to do with the fall and just the other things!

Sophia is sleeping a million times better since letting her cry. She goes down between 8-9 then wakes between 5-6 has a bottle then sleeps until 8-9 so much better. She has also been napping for anything from 40 mins to 2 hrs a couple of times a day so it has got easier.

I know how you feel. I got upset so much and on her really bad days i said horrible things like i wish i hadn't had her and that still makes me want to cry even thinking i said it, its a horrible thing to think and i didn't mean it i was so tired and stressed because i just wanted her to sleep and she would just cry, horrible horrible times!
She still has her bad nights and bad napping episodes but has got better =o)
Hopefully he will improve!

She makes no effort to crawl but rolls around to get things or lying on her back pushes herself up and launches backwards, it's funny!

Hope Amelia is having a fab time in Rhodes
Is Honey in Disney now?

Anna you will be perfect for your little man with your early waking hours lol

Hello betty and anyone else i forgot!

XX


----------



## MrsHopeful

I got morning sickness today-can't eat much without puking so I'll try strawberry Ribena....I have cried at several tv programmes today.....
Sinn-sorry to hear about that...must have been horrendous for you :-(
Sara-my cycles were irregular after Cerazette.......so 27 days is good, hopefully they will keep regular.


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks Mrs H. Yeah been lucky so far that cycle has been regular. 
Hope you can get past the sickness. Only thing I've heard of who h is the most common is ginger.


----------



## Abbi808

Awwww....I bet that was scary Samie! Jake is always hitting his head on the floor we have wooden floor and a rug so I am constantly moving him to the centre or his mat to stop him hurting himself. I am having a playpen delivered today though so that should help! Don't beat yourself up though, kiddies get into all sorts of bumps and tumbles! It's par for the course unfortunately! Well I said I would never do it but I did try leaving Jake to cry a few weeks ago. Four hours later he was still sobbing his heart out, his little voice was all horse and he was bright red. I just couldn't do that again, it broke my heart. I was so angry that he wouldn't sleep too, I felt terrible after. It's not his fault. He goes to sleep fairly easily at night but I can be up 4-5 times sometimes helping him get back to sleep. Last night I tried putting him to bed later, I know everyone says to do the opposite but an early bedtime just doesn't work for him. He went down at 9.20 and didn't wake me until 1.20 (amazing) He fussed for two hours then until 3.20, at this point I have him a dummy, rocked him and he went to sleep until 6.45 and then I did the same thing (dummy/rocking) (he is asleep now). That is a pretty amazing night for me would you beleive it! Haha! No idea what tonight will bring though, it's never the same. I introduced a dummy for sleep the other day as I am stopping bf'ing next month and sucking seems to be the only way he will sleep when he wakes at night. I know I am just swapping one problem for another but he falls back to sleep so much easier with it. He can fall asleep without sucking though too so God knows why he can't do it in the middle of the night. Sorry for the rant! ;) I just pray it gets better soon because I feel like I am all out of options. The teeth will look so cute on Sophia! She has such a cheeky little face, can't wait to see a picture or her with them! :D

Good luck nexis! Hope you get that bfp!

Xx


----------



## annanouska

awww abbi :flower: hopefully things will be better soon! i think im getting my practice in as im up every 2 hrs and cant drop back off. strangely i seem to be functioning on this very little sleep! i try to nap mid afternoon but no good at napping so i end up awake anyway!! 

hope everyone is ok- i kind of forgot the time I have consultant at 9 and im sat here still!! thing is I have been up since 5 :haha: xxx


----------



## hay246

Abbi sucking definitely soothes allister.! And the way I see it is that you can throw away a dummy but with suckin hands thumbs etc you can't. And if it soothes them why not.
I have changed allisters routine now. He Is also loving his food need to get a high chair!
He has his feeds later now. Has his bath goes to bed around half 7 to 8 sleeps until around 10 has his last bottle and sleeps all night or until around 4am sometimes when I have to put his dummy in. Then he either wakes at 6 or 7 put him in bed with me and he sleeps til about 8.45. He isn't napping much in day either really. He has another nap at about 10.30am and then won't be until later in day then.
I go back to work in like 3 weeks ahhh but yay for Xtra money! 

Betty how exciting 2 weeks til edd

Amelia hope u havin great time!
Not sure about honey think she may be? If so hope she having great time!
We go to haven tomorrow  looks like it going to be miserable weather but never mind.

Sinn sorry to hear about partner :hug:

Sorry catching up on phone 
Hi to everyone else and hope alls well.

X


----------



## Samie18

Don't stress about the dummy needs must! He does sound pretty bad....have you spoken to the hv? Ours have a nurse who can come visit and help with sleep issues....

How's his weaning going? That made a big difference with Sophia. Is he taking bottles too yet?


----------



## annanouska

have a great holiday hay :flower: 

keep strong abbi :flower: 

Been to consultant today- measured 72 mm Femur 331 mm HC and AC! est weight is 6lb 13, fluid normal head down- didnt say if engaged or anything and bp 120 / 70. what does placenta= fundal mean?

i have discussed wanting to see the anestatist (cant spell) but they said no! they said they wont do anything anyway and will mak an assessment as and when needed :wacko: not too happy about htat as thought it would be better to be prepared? 

I mentioned how my mum had placenta issues with her pregnacy but that got ignored too! never got to ask the MW any questions as they were rushing me- wasnt my fault they were 90 minutes late :nope: 

im really pleased that im staying healthy so far and LO seems ok but im also nervous as i feel like its a calm before a storm! im afraid ive had it too easy :dohh: 

can I ask what terms everyone had their LOs at- i tried reading back thorugh but lost the will to live!!! 

i think samie was 38 + something and induced. Abbi 39 + something not induced and hay and kix both 41 + ? honey i know had oliver earl but the others roughly on time bar the first one? 

i am really worried about going overdue and getting induced (imnot worried about being induced just the risks of going over!) to be honest i just worry over anythign which could result in a problem so really i should just worry about taking a shower, driving the car, going out etc.......... :rofl: xxx


----------



## nexis

:bfn: for me this morning. I'm not down about it as I was pretty sure this was going to be another cycle where I don't O on my own. At least I know now and am ready for the hospital to see me :)


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi nexis, sorry about your bfn but glad you are positive about it. 

I am CD 2 of month 2. And wishing the week away. 

Seeing my friends tomorrow do that should be a night of laughter. And then it's the weekend. Woohoo. I also have my holiday in 4 weeks. Can not wait. Sadly. AF due to arrive day I go so am off to the doctors to ask for something that will delay her


----------



## Samie18

Sorry about the bfn nexis but least your up beat about it!

Not seen it written like that before but i'd interpret it meaning your placenta is at the top of your uterus as that's what its called.

I was induced at 39+1 and delivered at 39+3 for PET.

You will be fine Beth there is no storm lol


----------



## annanouska

thanks samie every scanning person rights stuff different. ive also noticed a few MW put see 2. in notes! no idea what see 2 means i cnat ifnd a 2. int he notes for it to be referring to! figured its useless shorthand for something!:flower: 

sorry about the bfn for nexis but atleast you are getting looked at. 

i know this is not like me but im getting really excited! i had lots of parcels come today-maxi cosi isofix base, rain cover for the car seat and also this cool little changing thing i found its called munchkin-its a travel change mat with some pockets for your stuff. i only got it to put downstairs as no room for a big mat and the main change mat etc will be in nursery so thought this was good for stashing in the drawer down here, can hold a few nappies, wipes cream etc! 

have to admit there were 3 ladies today considerably larger than me so i felt a bit better!!!


----------



## Samie18

Is it written about next appointment as in see in 2 weeks....
Or are there any risk factors In your notes?


----------



## Abbi808

Aw sorry *Nexis*!! Stay positive though - hospital should help!

Thanks everyone - *Samie*, he is having breakfast and dinner now but no bottles, he only just started having two meals though so maybe in a week or two I might see an improvement. I have just bought some formula and will be giving him his first bottle a week on Monday so hopefully it helps! I don't even know who my hv is! I switched doctors late in my pregnancy so there was a bit of a mix up and the hv I had is no longer mine. I was told I would hear from a new on but I haven't? I feel like I have read every bit of advice going and nothing works. Will try doing what I did last night and see if I get the same result. Was better than normal anyway. Currently bouncing Jake in his rocker with the white noise on whilst he pulls his dummy out to chew on it - I have to laugh otherwise I might crack up! ;)

*Anna *- glad your app went well. I can't help with the fundal thing though - no idea. I was constantly analysing my notes! ha! I had Jake at 39+4, was obsessed with going over too. I am a right stickler for good time keeping and always said that if he is early then we know he takes after me! ;) I did all the home remedy induction methods going though, clary sage oil, evening primrose oil, long walks, bouncing on my birthing ball, SEX etc! No idea if they helped though, I think baby comes when he is ready really, I might have just been lucky!

*Hay *- OMG that sounds like heaven! I would love to get 10-4!!! I got 9.20-1.20 last night and thought that was amazing! How is weaning going? I love trying new things with Jake, his little face is so funny! He finds apples and pears a bit tart and pulls a crazy face when I feed them him. haha! What are you doing food-wise? I am doing cereal/porridge for breakfast & home made food (carrot/chicken etc) for dinner followed by some pudding. When I start with lunch I am going to give him the cow & gate fruit pots, I started making my own fruit but it seemed pretty expensive. Asda do a great deal on the pots and they are 100% fruit so I reckon they will be ok for lunches! What high chair are you thinking of getting?

What formula does everyone use? I have ordered Aptamil on my shop as I hear good things, it is the most expensive though which is a bit annoying. Hope Jake likes it. Going to wean him on to it gradually over the next month. 



PS:- Jake has just fallen asleep - result! Hopefully he sleeps for more than 30 mins! ;)


----------



## annanouska

:dohh: samie- that will be it!! as i go back in 2 weeks !!! just confused em as it said see 2.! so i kept reading the notes looking for a reference to 2 somewhere LOL :haha: 

abbi if we bottle feed we will be using aptamil- i have a small carton for my 'just in case' stay in the boot hospital bag (also includes spare things LOL)- well it will I've not done packing yet!! I've heard fantastic things about aptamil and apparently (I'm no expert) its the closest to Breast Milk. 

I signed up to the aptamil baby club and get cool little nutrient books and its funny as for a company selling milk they encourage you to BF as long as possible :haha: 

my friend had issues with her eldest as he had allergies and struggle to breast feed and went on to aptamil and she swears by it but maybe smaie will know best on this one as she uses the formula for sophia and she always looks well :hugs: xxx

oh oh oh oh............mamas and papas just rung......wardrobe is coming on saturday :happy dance: so then i can get things out the loft and wash them! just need to go get cot bed from in laws for nursery and thats all the furniture x


----------



## Samie18

Thought it might be Beth.... i usually write 2/52 for follow ups so sounded familar.

Who have you been seeing for weighing him Abbi? Do the HV do a drop in clinic for it?
Have you tried controlled crying where it's not fully cry it out but like the pick up put down where you leave him to cry for 1 min go back reassure him then leave and extend the time each time? This is kinda what we do now i've never fully let her just cry herself to sleep without going back every few mins. The first few night shes screamed for about 3 hours then did get better she now cries for about 30 mins on her bad nights but on most nights its about 10 mins tops and thats just a winge rather than a cry.
We only ever let her do this if she refuses to go to sleep on her bottle. We always take her to bed for naps and night time with a bottle and she pretty much falls asleep on it then spits it out when done then just sleeps. If she doesnt i pick her up give her a quick wind then back down and do this until she falls asleep but extend the time interval from going back. It was hard at first but got easier.
Also do you take him to bed for naps? I found that trying to get her to sleep downstairs was impossible because she was over stimulated by the brightnees and tv etc, so read into it and lots said take them to bed so they associate its sleep time.

I know its horrible people giving advise because i'm sure you've tried it and you know your little man best!

We use Aptimil too. I hate SMA just because most babies that have it in the hospital throw up all the time on it.
Cow and gate is made by Aptimil but just a slight different alteration but i feel Aptimil is best and Sophia get's on with it fine.
We tried Hipp Organic but it gave her tummy ache!

x


----------



## hay246

Cow and gate now: was on sma gold but noticed he was so sicky even hours after feeding he is Loads better now!
Oh my god Samie I know how u feel allister just went off the bed and I feel terrible!!!

Anna I was 40+11!!!
Nexis sorry tO hear!

Abbi I love giving him new stuff too. I have been giving him fruit pouches (Ella's kitchen one) he loves them. Was hilarious when first gave him mango one now he loves them all!
And then I give him half a jar at about 4pm but be polished that so may try full jar. But he absolutely loves it. Well I won a chicco one on eBay but the seller didn't ever get back to me! Annoying!

X


----------



## Samie18

On nooo Hay! Its horrible isn't it!!


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - how annoying! That would really piss me off! Did you report them? What was their feedback like? I like those fruit pouches too! Really handy to take out with you! 

*Samie* - I take him to my doctors and they weigh him there. They have a clinic so I could ask there, I might do the next time I go. I tried the PUPD to begin with and it seemed like it was working but then it just stopped. If things don't improve over the next few weeks I will give it another go. When I did CIO I was leaving him for 2 mins then 4 then 8 and then 15, it was so awful. I don't think I could do that again. I tried taking him to bed for naps but after two hours of me trying to get him to sleep I gave up. I have tried a few times and he just won't go for it. He is in his own room now though & it's really dark so maybe he would now, I might try again! He has napped ok today, he doesn't do the 3 hours everyone says he should though but maybe that doesn't matter. I think you read so many things about what they are supposed to do but they are all different. And don't be silly! I appreciate the advice! :D I will keep you posted on any improvements!

*Anna* - they have to say that because it is against the law to advertise first milk due to the bf'ing recommendation for the first 6 months! I think aptamil seems best though so will go with that...did you get the little polar bear? I got a cow from cow & gate too! Exciting about nursery! Woohoo!

Thanks for the formula answers everyone too! :D

xx


----------



## Samie18

Sophia never did the 3hr day nap thing either she was a proper 30min cat napper but she seemed happy enough so he will be fine every baby is different. Its only been the past 2 weeks shes been having regular 2 hour naps! and shes 30 weeks now!
I think he will improve with feeding it really made a difference.

I've just been to the post office had 30 things to send from ebay. I've sold nearly all her 3-6 month stuff and her baby bjorn, and fisherprice light gym and a few dresses of mine.... made nearly £200.00 so very impressed =o)

Sophia has well and truly mastered the rolling around she's going in circles lol


----------



## Sinn

Aw, nexis, big hugs x


----------



## sara15h1986

Evening everyone. 

Sinn, how are you doing?

Oh is out playing squash tonight, keeping fit and I'm being lazy on the sofa. best time for TTC is next weekend, which is lucky as he stays at his own place mid week and here with me at weekends. Hence why I think TTC could take even longer ha ha.


----------



## Sinn

Hi Sara, I'm ok. AF due tomorrow and seeing as I've been bleeding/spotting since last weekend I expect it to arrive!


----------



## sara15h1986

We always have next month :) FX xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Sara* - weekend is a great time too - you can make a night of it ;)

*Samie* - Awwww....so cute! I love the pictures of her sleeping. She looks so sweet. I agree, I think you can read too much about what they should be doing. He seems to be a happy enough baby with the naps he has so maybe I should just let him be. Last night was better again, don't know if it's the dummy, the increased food, the later bedtime or a combination of the three - or just another fluke! haha! FX it keeps improving! That is amazing! £200? I have loads of Jake's stuff but I wasn't sure whether to bother putting it on ebay. I mean I am putting his swing & bumbo on but wasn't sure about the clothes. My friend hardly got anything for a bundle of hers. Did you sell as a bundle?

xx


----------



## Samie18

She's super cute asleep!
Nope I put everything on individual, takes ages but I start them all at £1 so if the get a couple of bids they soon add up. She had about 70 bits so didn't do too bad. It's just mad thinking of what we spent on them to selling them for a few quid....better than giving them away though!
Glad he slept better fingers crossed!

Hoping for no Af for you sinn!

x


----------



## Sinn

Samie do you think it's possible for me to get a BFP even though I've spotted almost every day since pos opk? X


----------



## sara15h1986

Why don't you do a test Sinn?


----------



## Sinn

I did one yesterday (not with FMU though) and it was neg. might do another tomorrow with FMU and see what it's like. That is unless AF arrives-it hasn't yet x


----------



## sara15h1986

When was you due?


----------



## Sinn

Today x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah Sinn can't see why not. Some people still bleed the whole way through pregnancy.


----------



## Abbi808

I might put some on then *Samie* - we have loads so worth it really! 

*Sinn* - yeah just try again in the morning, spotting can be pretty common, I did early in my pregnancy anyway! FX!!

xx


----------



## betty14

abbie, i was told to start after 37 wks because it can cause contractions, worried now i wont have been drinking it long enough! i am liking it tho! i make it really strong with sugar in :thumbup:

glad jake is doing well, he sure is a handsome little fella :)

mrs h hope the strawberry ribena works for you :hugs:

hay hope your holiday is fab, even if the weather is rubbish it will be nice to get away :)

anna they wont allow you to see the anethetist unless ya need to, i had a bronchial spasm after surgery when they extubated me, i stopped breathing and needed to be resusitated, the anethetist called me to say he didnt want to see me as the risks with having babies are small for needing a GA, hope this puts you at ease somewhat :hugs:

nexis sorry to hear you got bfn :hugs:

the whole formula thing is a minefield eh! my sister bought me some cow and gate to have as a reserve, both of hers had it and she really liked it :thumbup:

samie thats fab for ebay selling! well done you and kudos for packaging it all up :haha:

sara my oh works away all week so always thought that it would be sooooo much harder to time bd right.... we caught the second eggy i ever released.... we bd on the sat and i oved midweek so it can and does happen!!! 

sinn, hope your neg was a false one, try again with fmu :hugs:

hope honey is having a nice time :thumbup:

hello to anyone i didnt personally name :wave:

x x x


----------



## annanouska

wooo Betty- you have a super dooper memory with that post! 

im really tired today i have had loads of energy past few days but i think the lack of sleep is catching up ! 

Hope everone is ok- got to charge laptop but iwll do a proper post tomorrow xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Aw I see! Well it's definitely better to be safe! Can't remember where I read to start at 32? I am sure 37 is no problem though - lots of women start it later and say that they think it helped so fingers crossed it works for you! Just drink lots of it! Haha! It must have done something for me, unless I have a super uterus ;) 

Thank you about Jake too - I love him so much! His cheeky face just melts my heart! (Even at 4am) So close for you! Very excited to see your lo!!! 

Xx


----------



## betty14

aww thanks anna, have to say tho i go page by page to answer and copy and paste what ive written when i move pages :blush:

abbie, im a worrier so didnt wanna go against her advise but im sure its fine earlier loads of women on here do it from 32 wks! 

x x x


----------



## pink23

Morning all. 
I cant believe how quick this thread is moving. 
We are all fine, esmae doing well gave me a scare earlier and started flinchinv in her sleep when i was out vut then stopped after a few mins will mention to nurse monday. We are finally getting her registered to i just dont know where the time has gone. Caleb is loving ghe attention off others when he is in double puschair. Its a hauck free rider like the phil and teds one.
Im struggling a bit with diabetes and had a full fitvin front of caleb but i have seen diabetic team now so hoping things settle.
Cant believe betty and anna are nearly there, i remember that as we were the batch of 3 close together lol x x


----------



## betty14

Aww pink so lovely to hear from you :hugs:

Glad your doing ok, hope the diabetes is under control soon must be so scary for you! 

Hope your enjoying your beautiful likkle family! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Aww pink lovely photo! Glad Esmae Is doing well :) hope you get your diabetes under control. Sounds scary. That's happened to my friend before and it's scary. Had to rub honey into her gums :( xx


----------



## Samie18

Hey pink! Sorry to hear your diabetes is playing up, hopefully it sorts out soon for you. 

11 days Betty!!!

Well I obviously jinxed myself saying Sophia is sleeping better. I spent 2 1/2 hrs of her screaming last night just to get her to sleep so she finally went off after 10 then woke at 4 then 8:30 and has stropped all day since. I put her down for a nap at 11 she slept for 2 mins and has been kicking off since ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I wish I had family close so I could just drop her off and let them deal with her!


----------



## betty14

Aww Samie that sounds awful :( hope she wears herself out today so you get better sleep tonight! 

Can I ask you something?....

I have been getting really intense bh that are fairly regular last night they were every 5 mins :wacko: not painful but causing so much pressure in my pelvis and in my bottom making me feel like I need the toilet :blush: Is this normal for bh or could it be the start of something? 

Baby has been super quiet today, I'm thinking I will call delivery suite and see if they want me to go in! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Could be the start of things or if baby has moved a lot lower the pressure from them pushing her down might be what your feeling. Babies can slow down as labour starts....

Did they last a long time? Any vaginal loss? 
First labours can go on for a while in the latent phase!

If your worried about her though go get checked!


----------



## betty14

I had a choc hit and laid down and she has had a wiggle thank goodness, was getting a little worried but was trying to rationalise that she has virtually no room left! 

I've not had any loss just these really intense bh I've been getting period type pains low down and in my legs too but only with a bh once the rest of the time they are sporadic :shrug:

Are there any factors to recognise the latent phase by? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Generally what your describing. Back ache, period type pains stopping and starting contractions that can last a few hours then go away to come back a day or two later.......this can go on for weeks though!


----------



## betty14

Aww ok! Thanks again for being the mw on call :haha: it's all very confusing but exciting at the same time! 

Good to know she is clearly in the right place an ready to rock and roll when the time is right :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Haha it's alright! Fingers crossed it's the start of things!


----------



## betty14

I'm so grateful your there to ask all these questions! 

I will try and get as much rest as I can then I'm ready is she is! 

I'm not too worried at the mo I'm quite happy waiting for her :) 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

she will be here... next saturday :rofl: 

cant say i have had any BH (that ive noticed) my stomach / bump is hard most of the time from baby and i never notice it going harder! i get the weird period pains too but as much as they can be kind of annoying and painful i like them as i figure it is things working! 

can i ask a really embarassing question :blush: in fat pregnant people who have aprons (sadly like me) would it be right in assuming that the womb goes fromt he pelvic bit upwards to where my bump is and that it doesnt go into my apron? i figured that is jsut a vile flap of fat and it owuldnt go in there. the only reason i ask is ive had a few pains for a while ( i htink they are muscly or achy) but they are in the apron area so figured they are ignorable :shrug: they are not really terrible or unbearable but i do tend to worry! 

im trying to be good at not worrying but it ahrd ot know what you are meant ot ring up about and hwat you ignore. if you call over everything you would be on the phone all day! 

hope you get a better night with sophia tonight. its nice to hear from Pink :hugs: 


how are the ttc ladies doing? one thing i found helpful when ttc was putting a bit of money aside when i could- its been handy now! xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna I've had bh for a while, what I'm getting now are much much more intense but not painful which is why I assume they were bh but maybe not? 

I have a saggy bit at the bottom of my bump, it just kinda sits over it, I can feel where my womb is inside, I wouldn't worry about the pains too much as it's normal to have aches and pains places, I'm sure Samie will answer you better than me tho :thumbup:

Samie can early proper contractions be painless? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

It wouldn't go into the apron downwards it will go up and out to where that baby pushes to a certain extent. As its a muscle its firm enough in holding up and out. The pains might just be additional weight from bump....


----------



## Samie18

Some people never feel contractions any more painful than period pain so don't even realise they are in labour until examined! lucky sods hehe


----------



## betty14

Haha that could be so awesome.... However maybe not so if you don't know it's labour and don't make it to the hospital! :wacko:

Labour is such a weird process as every woman must be so totally different and it's the ultimate unknown! 

Mw's really do have a hard job! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Its worse when you see a woman and say they are not in labour, examine them and they are 8cms haha orrrrr you examine them and their cervix is closed so you send them home then they come back 30mins later pushing whoops!

Beth i had no BH at all!


----------



## Abbi808

*Pink* - lovely to hear from you! Esmae is beautiful! I don't have diabetes but had a few hypos when pregnant, they were horrible. Can't be nice for you!

*Samie* - Awww! It's all my fault! haha! I have a feeling my luck might run out too, had a much better few days with Jake and hoping so much that it's not a fluke, we will see...
*
Betty* - Jake went really quiet on the Friday before I had him (had him on the Monday) and I went into hospital. The MW said it was 'the calm before the storm' haha! Maybe it's the same for you? 

*Anna* - I reckon you womb would be behind, the apron bit will just be skin...you do make me laugh!! It's normal to worry, remember when you were less than 12 weeks and always thinking about m/c? Well look how far you have come!! Not long till you have your lo & then you will worry even more ;)

Ladies who are weaning their lo's - how much solids do they have? Jake seems to be having a lot but I'm not sure. He just loves it. I give him his milk first for all meals but then he has about 1oz of porridge/cereal for breakfast, a full pot of Cow & Gate fruit for lunch (100ml) and then 2 oz of veg/meat puree for dinner with about 1 to 1 & a half oz of pudding. Does that seem like a lot? 

xx
xx


----------



## betty14

Samie haha that must be a slight :blush: moment for you!! 

Abbie could possibly be! 

I'm not too worried either way as I know she will arrive when she is good and ready and if not she will be evicted :haha: 

Apart from when I'm actually having the bh I'm fine and comfortable enough, I'm loving being pregnant and not gonna wish it away :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Hahaha i'll blame you lol Shes been a pain today we finally got her to sleep at 5pm but then she wouldn't wake up so i woke her at 6:45 because otherwise she will be up till after midnight or sleep through but i'm not gettin up at 4 hahaha

Sophia has a bottle about 4 am then 5 powder spoonfuls of porridge for breakfast a bottle about 11, then a jar for dinner and bottle about 4 then a jar size for tea plus a yoghurt and a bottle for bed. She has only ever taken what she wants so if he isn't pushing you away i'd say it's ok but i'm no weaning expert i make it up as i go along!


----------



## pink23

I dont miss the being uncomfortable.
Im hoping this Wednesday i get dischrged from the mw, my weeks seem to fly by with nurse and mw appointments. Blood sugars have been a lot better since yesterday and think we are finally getting somewhere. Hoping my 6 week check for hospital comes through soon so i can ask ohs mom to watch caleb as he gets restless at the hospital. Fingers crossed all is ok. I have eye appointment 3rd july and kind if dreading it tbh. Hoping i dont have to have laser treatment otherwise i will like breakung down.
In other news we are looking at shared ownership on some houses. The company help with buying your property and think shared ownership is the only way we will ever get a house x x


----------



## Abbi808

Awww *Pink *- at least that is something positive to look forward to, you have had it rough lately. I would love to buy our house, we have a few debts to clear before we do though!

*Samie* - Jake hasn't gone to bed well for me tonight either. The past few nights I have lay him down and he has rolled over onto his front and gone to sleep but tonight he kept getting upset. He went to sleep with the dummy in the end. I guess we shall see what the night brings! I think we have jinxed ourselves ;) And as for the weaning it seems likes Jake is eating a similar amount to Sophia. It's hard to tell how much milk he is getting with bf'ing, he has never been one for long bfing sessions though. He kept opening his mouth for more and grabbing the spoon so he must have wanted it, he looked away when he didn't want any more so I reckon it's ok...hopefully anyway! Will just keep my eye on what he eats/his nappies!

xx


----------



## betty14

Aww pink hope the eye appointment goes well and your sugars continue to behave :hugs:

That's fab news about the house, hope it all goes well and you get your house soon! 

All these naughty bubbas not sleeping! I often wonder when bed becomes the place you love and dont want to leave because kids seem to hate it :haha:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Aww Pink i feel bad for you! Hope things get easier soon!
Our house is shared equity with the developers. We have 75% and have 10 years to buy their 25%. We don't pay any rent to them like on shared ownership, the developers just get 25% of the value of the house when we decide to buy off them or sell the house. We had no way of getting on the ladder otherwise!

Luckily Sophia wasn't too bad tonight, took her up at 9pm she had her bottle then fussed so i left her to cry... not that she really got going she was just whinging then fell asleep about 15 mins later and not stirred since fingers crossed!

You will be joining to no sleep club soon Betty hehe


----------



## hay246

Hi all!

Swimming pool here is pretty naff not like the Pwllheli haven we have near us pool is tiny!
Enjoying break away though 

It is so hard to get on ladder these days! I'm glad we got buying out of the way few years ago. We have 2 here one we rent out and the other we do holiday let's which we will move into! And we also have a place in Egypt which is exciting! 

Abbi if he isn't pushing it away I wouldn't worry if he didn't want it he wouldn't eat it! 
Betty its so hard to know especially when people say 'when it's labour you'll know' all I can say is it is so true I have a high pain threshold IMO and they do hurt! Lol but we are all diff!

Samie hope sleeping is better soon.
Pink hope diabetes settles!

Hi Anna :hi:

Xx


----------



## annanouska

:rofl: house buying-that was fun! we have been in our house 6 yrs now!! we had no concept of buying a house or what to do. we didnt tell anyone esp MIL and FIL as she was like Marie on Everybody Loves Raymond!! seriously, andrew lived at home till we moved here and she did his laundry, changed the sheet,s wouldn't even go on holiday and leave him int he house on his own for the week-very touching other than the sod was 30!!!!!!!!!! he used to get really annoyed at her for doing everything but its jsut how she is... anyway- sorry for the digression....we picked a bunch of houses we thought we could afford then drove around looking at them and discarded most due to location, neighbourhood etc (rember too ive never even lived up here so i had no idea where was good so was relying on him!). he then took us to this nice estate and said id love to live on here but we could never afford it, the houses are huge 4//5 bedroom ones and at this time house prices were really high! anyway i found a little cul de sac on the estate with a row of 3 smaller houses and one was up for sale- went home, looked it up, booked a viewing for that sunday placed an offer the same day and we were moved in after 6 weeks!!!!!! was so surreal- we did everything you shouldnt do like only view one house etc but we liked it! only thing is if we hadnt got on the ladder then we probably could ahve one of the 4/5 bedroom ones now as the cost is so low btu then we would never get a mortgage etc so catch 22. 

sorry- that was so random!! i was only trying to sale how it was the weirdest experience ever and we probably did it all wrong! good luck with looking pink i thinkt he extra space will be brill for you all. 

exciting times for betty now :happydance: 

thanks for the wandering womb advice! i did assume the apron would be just that i think its a nerve or something, its not agony and doesnt hurt constantly. 

soon you will be bombarded with nursery pics. made the cot bed and wardrobe yday, just got to get the pictures up, coat hooks and his little 'toys' and of course the box of clothes so i can hang them up (then take them down to wash :haha:) 

abbi- loved jakes pic witht he bath robe, very cute xx


----------



## annanouska

enjoy the holiday hay! x


----------



## betty14

Samie I'd like to say I'm looking forward to it but I'd be lieing :haha:

They are worth it tho, or so I'm told :winkwink:

Hay thanks! Everyone always does say you will know, so I'll just chill and go with the flow untill it all kicks off! 
Hope you enjoy your holiday it's nice to just get away sometimes! 

Anna we only looked at 2 properties and fell in love with our house and had to have it :haha:

X x


----------



## Samie18

Wow hay you lucky thing with 3 properties! Pwllheli haven is fab, we took my cousin a few yrs back, long drive though!

Haha worth it on good days betty lol j/k

I wish the house prices here were as reasonable as Wales/ north. We have so many londoners come here and buy 2nd homes so it pushes the price up loads.


----------



## betty14

Haha Samie it's normal to dislike your kids at times, as long as you always love them that's all that counts! 

Our little lady is making up for her quiet day yesterday with some lovely rib jabs and plenty of rolling! Love it when she is moving about! The bh today are pulling tight round her bum and making it stick out all lopsided :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Dunno bout loving her all the time!!!..... just kidding she has more love than I ever thought possible to give she's the best thing ever!


----------



## Diddums

Aww that's lovely Samie :)

Sorry I've been MIA. Been busy cleaning lol

I have an almost positive opk and a temp drop yesterday with ewcm and a tiny bit Of spotting. Hopefully I will O in the next couple days :)

https://db.tt/arJc0AGy


----------



## Diddums

Aww Betty really not long to go! Do you think you will go over? Xxxx


----------



## Samie18

OOhhhhh Diddums fingers crossed!!!


----------



## betty14

Aww Samie that's so sweet! Make the most of it my 3 yr old niece won't give kisses or cuddles anymore haha! 

Didums I really don't know, I keep swinging between thinking I'll be early then thi king I'll be overdue haha! Would like to go into labour naturally tho! 

Very exciting about your opk fxed! 
X x x


----------



## pink23

Fingers crossed diddums x


----------



## annanouska

looking good diddums, lots of nookie your way then :haha: 

i think you never know do you Betty? My friend at work with the whole breech c section saga has just had her LO by emergancy section at 40 + 4. funny as we were talking jsut a few days a go and she said she had no tiwnges pains signs or anything and didnt even feel full term yet her LO is here. dont know the weight yet but she is really petite, her little scratch mittens are huge on her hands :flower: 

hope everyone has some sunshine- its quite nice here but been running around to the tip and sorting out etc. had a nice lunch at harvester tho :thumbup: 

there was a lady sat outside on the benches at the harvester and i dont judge big people- like i could anyway but OMG! it wasnt so much the size but what she was wearing! she was a large lady similar size to me in mid forties. she had her rather large boobies into a top about 5 sized too small and i kid you not no bra and it was so low it must only have just covered her nipples and then these skin tight lycra cycling trousers several sizes too small so everything was riding into nooks and crannys and spilling over! :blush: never seen anyone dress that way ever! 

she was obviosuly happy enough which is the main thing. poor hubby didnt know where to look as we walked past to stared at the floor!! ive seen some really odd outfits today.. skin tight plue and white pinstripe leggins that looked like a punch and judy show, another very large lady in skin tight leopard print all in one thing...........maybe im missing something?! :haha: xxx


----------



## Samie18

That was me in the leopard print... Cheeky sod hahaha


----------



## annanouska

:haha: samie! 

absolutely pooped now- nearly done the nursery just got 2 pictures and a coat hook to hang. DH got all the things out the loft for me so ive been putting them away. 

didnt quite realise we had sooooooo many clothes :wacko: a lot of them are cheap vests and things so can afford a couple of changes a day without running off to do washing! no idea why ive hung them all up tho as i need to wash them yet :haha: would you wash all the NB and 0-3 stuff now or just the NB? ive put anything bigger than 0-3 on the second rail. ive managed to put all the blankets and sheets etc on the shelf in there and then the drawer is full of muslin squares, burp clothes bibs and the nappies and sacks, cotton wool wipes etc. 

there is like a pull out drawer ont he cot bed and as and when il get the play gym down and put that in there. its amazing how much stuff we have yet ive tried to be so careful with all my lists! 

hopefully will have pics by tomorrow when its done :happydance: 

btw how many nappies should i get to start? ive got 27 huggies NB 7-11 ln for the hospital then 2 packs of 27 for home and thats it so far!


----------



## Samie18

I wait and see how you get on with the nappies. We had about 200 pampers and by 3 days old she had severe nappy rash almost like a chemical burn so swapped nappies to NATY ones and no probs after so I had hundreds of pampers left, luckily my cousin had a baby a few weeks later so I gave them her!


----------



## annanouska

poor sophia :growlmad: i thought it would be wise to wait and see. il stick at what ive got- thats enough for 4/5 days ish then we can go get more (il probably have to call MIL to go as according to her i cant leave the house for the next 18 yrs LOL) 

i really want to wash the little clothes! need some nice non bio wash first :winkwink: xxx


----------



## betty14

anna i have a mixture of nappy brands, mostly what we were bought tho! i hope i will be able to settle on a brand that suits her :thumbup:

i washed all the clothes a while ago, was so lovely seeing all the little bits on the line :) i am sooooooo glad i did it when i did as i really dont have the energy now :haha:

it sure is amazing how much 'stuff' you need for their arrival eh! our lounge looks like a branch of babies r us :haha:

x x x


----------



## pink23

We have a mix of nappies but i had stocked up on the aldi size 1s and they work fab. Im a big fan of aldi.
Rung house company but was shut si ringing at 9 tomorrow before we go Out. 
Expressing is still going well and i have a drawer in the freezer stocked up lol x x


----------



## annanouska

wooo go pink :thumbup: you sound on top form right now! i saw some expressing bags in home and bargain, they were branded ones and really cheap, they were probably the only thing in the baby aisle i didnt buy! 

Betty-all our things are still either in the loft or the nursery now but ive no idea where we will put the pram when we pick it up! next to our bed though looks like im moving out- i have 2 bags for hospital (granted till not fully packed as i need to wash the clothes!) and then an emergancy bag for the boot with spare breast pads, mat pads 0-3 things incase NB too small how are the cats behaving? ours are desperate tobe in the nursery. ive let them in under supervision but not free wandering as i dont want to encourage them to lay in the cot bed and things so if im in there i let them come in and sit on the chair or window. 

Samie are you still a sasquach?! do you wax at home? id like to try leg waxing had it done once at the salon. Prob is with pcos im really hairy :blush: and it doesnt last anywher enear as long as it should so i always feel a bit robbed! not sure if its the pregnancy hormones or m lack of metformin (really helped with the hair) but im terrible atm. i get really down about it but then i remember LO and id rather look like a furry gorilla and have my LO than not! 

hope everyone else is ok- wonder hwats going on with diddums temp today-hope honey is having fun at disney! 

xxx


----------



## Samie18

Sasquach.....???

Yup I wax at home that way I can do as much or little as I can tolerate haha.


----------



## annanouska

sasquach...that big hairy thing like the yetti or big foot :haha: was only me being mean as you said about doing your legs :flower: 

i have a bit of an issue- THE BABY CLOTHES HAVE REPRODUCED IN THE LOFT! 

i have decided- that is what has happened. i just went to organise them (even though they are still not washed!!) and the 18 romper suits in newborn now look rather a lot! i suppose it allows for changes ust im sure we didnt have this many! how sad is it that i felt a bit sad knowing that they wont be worn for too long before we move up a size!


----------



## Abbi808

*Pink* - I hear good things about Aldi nappies too! I have never tried them though so I might have to! Boots ones are meant to be good too! Glad the expressing is going well. I express by hand when I need to, I think I am better at it than my pump! ha!

*Anna* - wow! You do have a lot! They get dirty easily though & you will be so tired you won't be bothered with washing so at least you will have lots to see you through! :D 

*Hay* - thank you. I think you're right. If he wants it I may as well let him have it I think! He is on a four hour feeding schedule now too so makes things a bit easier for me. Gonna get him some petit filous this week I think - I reckon he will love them! 

xx


----------



## betty14

pink well done with all the expressing :hugs: do you have an electric pump? hope your feeling well :hugs:

anna our cats are fine tbh, we have one who took a liking to the moses basket but have put a stop to that and the rest dont even seem to realise the crib etc are up :shrug: the girls are all locked away together at night anyway and if the boys are a problem once she is here ill just keep them outta our room! but im sure all will be fine!

i am much hairier since being pregnant, think the hormones can do it to ya, but i would say being off met would make a difference, it didnt make much difference for me hair wise.... i agree tho that being hairy is not an issue and short of getting oh to help me out i can neither reach nor see so i will be eau natural :haha: im sure the docs and mw will not care if we are immaculately groomed head to toe!!!

we have a ton of baby clothes, i washed everything up to and inc 6 mths :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Ohhhhhh Anna I'm just dim and never heard if that name lol yup I looked like one of those =o)


----------



## annanouska

Your cats really are the royalty of the feline world Betty:haha: they look very posh and know it and don't misbehave. our two have been locked in the kitchen for a couple of months over night as i couldn't deal witht he wall of death chase at 2 and 4 am most mornings then being padded to death in-between. i love the fuss and attention but i don't like the feline alarm clock at 5am where i get shouted at until i get up! 

Riddick has just jumped up on the the changing table so he got told offend seemed to settle-think the best deterrent will be a screaming smelly baby! 

Been out today- went looking for something to keep the baby nail clippers and brush etc in and found this nice hanging thing in Ikea, its like a cream woven material and is hanging on the inside wardrobe door- quite impressed with myself! I've put the little boots, mittens, hats, brushes etc all in compartments. just need to do the big shop so i can get washing powder :thumb up: 

Rung hubby when i was out to say how cool the ikea cafe was (very sad i know!) and poor man nearly had a heart attack- he said...please don't ring me at work just text me at the minute as when the phone rings i keep thinking you've gone into labour!!!!!! what a numpty! :haha: 

abbi-well done you on the expressing :thumb up: think i will find that a bit weird as and when the time comes but needs must as they say ! xxx


----------



## betty14

anna they do think they are royalty :haha: but believe me they are naughty, they all have such different purrsonalities and wind each other up :wacko:

your puddys seem like live wires haha, ragdolls are seriously lazy cats so would be a shock to me to have cats full of beans all the time :haha:

bless your oh, he is probable on tender hooks the whole time!

my oh has given me a direct number to call (its a closed line usually) and everytime it rings with am outside number he says his heart goes in his mouth!

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Well i've finally given up on Christening Sophia.
All the churchs have been a pain and after todays reply i just won't bother. I'm not religious as such but do believe in something and if there is a 'GOD' i don't want him refusing her as such lol
It just annoys me because surely God accepts children no matter what church they get Christened in!

The reply i got!

If you want to take your children to church I would suggest getting them baptised locally and going to your local church - I would expect that from people around here.
best wishes
Angie


----------



## annanouska

samie its ridiculous isnt it! also i find that response quite snotty and rude. 

betty-i think you would ahve a culture shock with bengals they are either hyperactive toddlers, stroppy teenagers or soft cudldy babies and can switch form one to another in a flash. they were 'play' fighting the other day and hes running around with her clamped onto his hind leg with her teeth- two minutes later they are is this weird 69 grooming position thing they do giving each other a wash!!! 

I dont think she would be refused by the spiritual world for not being christened- you can be christened (like DH) and have not a single religious bone in your body or not christened (like me) yet try to lead a good christian lifestyle and have some beliefs to some extent. 

we wont be christening LO as i dont think its fair on hubby but they will be raised as a christian just not rod and tod flanders!! 

LO has given me a scare- we had a great day out and about and he has bumbled away nicely. he got hiccups late afternoon (fine with hiccups) but kept stopping mid hiccup for 10 seconds or so then do some more then stop then more then sometimes a logner gap between the individual hiccups. no idea why but i went into a panic it meant he was all tangled up and distressed :nope: 

hes been quiet since so jsut sitting quietly to see if he bumbles about again, im sure hes fine- hoping so anyway! :flower: x


----------



## Samie18

I found the response snotty too and wanted to reply with a snotty answer but thought better of it incase i got struck down by lightening lol


----------



## betty14

Anna bengals are stunning and the way you described them is exactly what I have been told by breeders! 

My aunt has a half mog half Bengal and she is properly viscous! (nothing to do with her half breed and all to do with up bringing) she is beautiful but noone can go near her she is practically ferral!! 

Samie that is awful, these churches do make me chuckle, my friend stopped going to church when she met her oh then when he proposed she wanted to get wed there the vicar lied about her adress making it her parents as she was out of parish and hadn't attended for yrs! Then same again when she had her kids christened!! Seems if it suits them then they will do it!

Have you looked into civil naming ceremonies? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah I looked into those but just can't be bothered now lol


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie some vicars can be really snooty about it. The vicar who was at the church I regularly attended as a young girl moved on to another parish and he had to get permission from the current vicar to perform the christening of my eldest 3 in that church which isnt my catchment church either! With Oliver that church has broken floors so said old vicar christened Ollie at his church but still had to get permission from my catchment vicar who Ive never met lol. Im not sure if Ive imagined being told but always believed you cant get into heaven if you have not been christened.
We had a lovely time at disney, Ollie was not a fan of the disney characters! Back to reality now lol.
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Anybody heard from Sinn?


----------



## Samie18

Nope was wondering about her too!


----------



## Sinn

Hi all, tested today but BFN :( Nevermind eh? 
Thanks for thinking of me x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Dont give up yet Sinn, lots of ppl have negative results which turn out to be wrong. Hope thats the case for you :hugs:


----------



## Sinn

Thanks honey, still no sign of AF. Wonder if I should count the spotting post ov as AF? It lasted about 10 days x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Not sure how to count that but if no af then you're not out. Ill keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## sara15h1986

Fingers crossed Sinn x


----------



## annanouska

not too sure what the spotting was sinn- its horrid when our body plays these mean tricks on us :growlmad: 

its currently nice here so washed all the clothes up to 3 months- cant be bothered taking all the labels of the bigger ones yet so will do them as and when! they are all outside drying now hopefully they will be dry soon as ive got the machine on with all the crib and cotbed sheets and blankets, towels and muslin squares oh and bibs!! :haha: 

have to say- i like laundry but my enthusiasm dwindled a little as never knew how irritating small clothes are to hang up! 

going to work today, a friend has knitted me a red blanket for the pram to match the colours so going to pick it up- plus our vets is opposite so will call in for the flea and worm things- that will cause at least 4 days of sulking! 

i went to morrisons last night and they had this huge party platter of fancy cupcakes all decorated and things from the bakery- £8 down to 75p!! i got it for the worker ants, had to sample one myself though as they did 'expire' yesterday but tasted good- never the same as home made but for the money why not :thumbup: 

hope everyone is ok- glad honey had a nice time at disney, poor ollie probably found the disney people a bit creepy being so small and them so big! 

how are your twinges doing betty? i had the worst back ache ever last night but that was more to do with walking all round m and s ikea morrisons and everywhere else then cooking tea and playing int he nursery (i keep going in to order things!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## betty14

Honey glad you enjoyed Disney! Bless ollie, must be daunting for the tiny peeps when the characters approach them! 

Samie maybe go back to the christening idea in a while when you can shake off that horrid reply? 

Sorry to hear you got bfn sinn, but like the others say your not out till she gets here! 

Anna you will be so glad you got it all washed and put away!! 

I'm ok, nothing much to report! 

X xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Samie* - That is so awful. What a snotty woman! I had a few like that when I called about Jake's christening. We are getting him christened in September but two of our prospective Godparents haven't been christened themselves so the Reverend said that they could still be Godparents provided that they attenened a 6 week course (one evening a week) to learn about the basics of Christianity etc. The Godparents are my two best friends so I agreed to go with them...anyway, found out today that we are the ONLY ONES on the course this time around! So tomorrow evening I will be with my two friends and the Reverend having an hour and a half of Bible study....haha!! 

xx


----------



## annanouska

abbi- why do i keep picturing some sort of carry on film in my head :haha: sounds like a nice Reverend to go to that trouble :flower: 

i think i did a bit much- the laundry took 3 machine loads as i did all the cotbed and crib blanket and sheets, swaddle blankets towels and all the clothes to 3 months. feel a bit sore and achy now after doing it all and hanging it out. got it all hung back up and put away apart from 2 sheets which im just finishing off in the airing cupboard :thumbup: 

bit annoying as there is a mark on one sheet like permenet ink- i could take them back but its at the side and really they are going to get a lot worse so i didnt bother. have to admit they feel really nice soft thick and yummy- ust from mamas and papas :thumbup: the weathers gone rubbish now its emant to rain for another week :wacko: xxx


----------



## Samie18

Thats the 3rd one to basically say no to me and there are only 4 churchs locally so i just think sod them if i can't have my family round to celebrate it then why bother! Maybe i'll convert and we will all become Buddhas lol


----------



## pink23

Sorry about the bfn sinn not out yet though x
Glad you had a goo time honey x
Samie thats horrible about the church , i plan on maybe just going on the odd sunday for the family service as we used to do it so will be good for caleb.
Samie- can i ask you what you normally say to people who's c-section scar is a bit weepy and red?? Ive cleaned it at the moment and placed a cut off pad on to it to protect it from my clothes. Hope you dont mind me asking. X
Anna- i camt believe how much washing has to be done , i feel like i am constantly washing now lol x
Hope your ok betty and abbie x x


----------



## Samie18

You need to keep it clean and dry and spend time with it exposed to the air but if it's weeping you need to get a swab done and possible antibiotics so it doesn't break down. Get the midwife to check it or get into the g.p.

X


----------



## pink23

Thanks samie mw is due tomorrow afternoon x x


----------



## Samie18

You should be ok to wait until then. You just gotta be even more aware because wound infections and healing is affected by the diabetes making it more high risk so doing what you have done keeping it clean and stopping it catching on clothes should help, you've had enough trouble you don't need an infection on top =o)

X


----------



## pink23

Ooh i didnt know that. No i dont fancy any
More trouble now xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone, Sinn, fingers crossed, if you haven't had a normal AF there's still hope.
Annaouska-worker ants lol-bet they enjoyed their cupcakes....well with all those clothes washing wont be as urgent 
Pink-hope you heal soon you poor thing.
Honey-an excuse to go again in a few years where he might enjoy it more :-D
Samie, I know they can be a bit funny with weddings but I didnt realise it was he same with christenings.......
Betty - well with ese Brixton hicks hopefully you won't have to long to wait.....
Very sleepy so sorry if I,ve missed anyone there x


----------



## betty14

Pink hope you are ok, my sis got an infection in hers not nice at all :nope: 

Like Samie said keep it clean and let the air to it as much as poss :hugs:

Mrs h I do wonder if it's not a verrrry slow latent phase :shrug:

I am super tired too, actually went to bed this afternoon!

Hope everyone else is well 

X x x


----------



## hay246

So excited to c your little one Betty! Have u got a name decided I cant remember of you have said before?

Samie how annoying about christening, we aren't christening allister.

Honey glad you had a good time and sure ollie will love it next time u go  

Anna the washing doesn't stop lol. I seem to forever be washing!

Pink I hope heals soon! My niece who was born 31st may is called Ezmae too  such a lovely name!

Sinn sorry about bfn but you could still be in luck. Hope so!

X


----------



## annanouska

think samie has given good advice until the mw for pink :flower: 

the in laws have just been round- we get on well but shes freaking me out now! shes basically telling hubby he shouldnt go to the labour and birth and she should go instead!!! this isnt the first time she tries telling him its not a place for a man, he will pass out, she will be more support etc etc. just ring and she will be right there! :wacko: 

i know people will want to visit thats fine but im being a bit cruel that nobody but hubby at the birth and i dont want people running up to hospital right away- thankfully the maternity ward only have 2 hr visiting a day for non parents :thumbup: 

has anyone else been told you shouldnt use a heat bag (the microwave thing) when pregnant? i used one as im really hurting think ive twinged something today- it got that bad i almost thought id have to call up as it was the weirdest sharp stabbing pain in side back and stomach but tried the heat thing and its eased off :happydance: it was on top of my clothing so i wouldnt scald myself and also not that hot im melting my flesh! just my pamphlet says no hot water bottle or heat packs! 

betty shall we set some fun? we had gender guesses for hay and kix anyone got any guesses for EDD and weights for Betty or I? 

I think our LO will be 7 lb 8 at 42 + 12 making it 18 July Betty- 26th June 7 lb 2- hope it isnt that long tho!!! x


----------



## Samie18

Your in laws sound fun!
There is nothing more special than sharing it with your partner and it's right where they should be!!
I wasn't gonna tell anyone i was in labour but as i was admitted bonfire night we had to cancel going to Chris' parent's and they wanted to know why as they were panicking something was up so as we told them i made Chris tell my parent's but when i was being induced we told everyone nothing was happening until the syntocinon was started. I was so out of it that i contacted no body and Chris did it all.
Funny thing was She was born at 01:23 and i told Chris to tell his mum but he said he would later as she would be asleep not that she would have cared being woke up. when i sent him home and he came back about 10ish he still hadn't told her lol so i made him ring his mum and he was gonna tell her she had just been born haha but i made him tell the truth......she wasn't impressed!

I'm not sure on the reason for not using heat pads, water bottles etc but my water bottle was my saviour!

I'm gonna say Betty T+7 7lb 13oz

You 39+6 7lb 1oz

x


----------



## annanouska

i think she is just really really excited and just wants to offer support. they are really nice and not too overbearing now ive established how to handle her :thumbup:made me laugh though- now stay at the top end Andrew it is no place to go looking-I must be the Virgin Mary! :haha: 

i need to finish the hospital bags- how many little suits do we need? id planned on 3 sleep suits and 3 grows/vests- little arms no legs as can use the blankets and its so warm in there. Oh and going home outfit- il have to take a pic of all the little clothes im packing! 

hubby thinks its funny as ive hung all the clothes up in order sleep suits, then short legged suits then the legless ones then 'outfits' and coats, organised according to colour in each section :haha: i do my wardrobe that way so felt i had to do the same!! also shall i just pack NB it says up to 9 lb and i cna put a couple of 0-3 in the 'emergnacy just for car bag'. funny as i have some NB things and held them agains the 0-3 and they are actually bigger than some of the 0-3! 

hope everyone is ok, doesnt somebody have an appointment this week (not pinks MW one) im such a scatter brain xxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Anna* - I know! How funny! Think of me tonight! Oh wow! I don't think I would be too pleased with my OH's Mum saying that to me. I just wanted him there, it is our moment, nobody else's. I didn't want everyone knowing I was in labour either but it was all over facebook as word soon got round and people were wishing me luck. I wasn't bothered afterwards though, people were just being nice! You have who you want in there, you are the one going through the pain so you can have what you like! HAHA!

XX


----------



## Diddums

Anna I was supposed to have a dr appointment his afternoon but the dr rescheduled to Monday. 

How you doing? Cant wait to see the baby clothes :)


----------



## hay246

anna i didnt think they let you over 2 weeks? 42+12 u said? lol i hope ur not waiting that long!! they induce u on 10th day here! 
i think your lo will be 40+3 and 7lb 7, and betty i think 41 and 7lb 15 

no logic in my guessing at all!lol :haha:

abbi has jake refused ur milk at all whilst weaning?

x


----------



## annanouska

40 + 12 - sorry!!!! me being daft!! 

i find all this weaning exciting! i know it sounds odd but i love the idea of all the little meals being cooked especially for the LOs 

rubbish abbout appointment diddums :wacko: 

my friend came with her 5 mo today. was so funny as she is BF and LO grabs her boob, has a bit then just falls asleep. she sai d shes a nightmare for it but if you try to take her off and lay her down or wake her to feed she has none of it!


----------



## Samie18

We induce at 40+14!

Weaning is fun minus the shitty smelling veg haha

I couldn't be doing with the baby on and off my boob like a toy (not politically correct for me to say i guess!)


----------



## betty14

anna your mil seems like a real 'one' haha! totally agree with samie he should definately be with you!! 

my oh and my mum are coming with me :thumbup:

wonder if any of you will guess right.... id rather not be induced so anything before 40+12 is fab :haha: im liking all the 7lb guesses tho :winkwink:

i love the whole weaning thing too, making all the meals and freezing them down i will love it!! im going to invest in an annabel karmel book when the time comes!

samie you are a human and a mummy before mw so you say what you feel about bf its your body :hugs:

so now we are close to edd's can you ladies tell me how labour starts off and progresses etc, none of the textbook rubbish is really a help so was wondering what real peeps thoughts are :thumbup:

oh and my guess for anna is 40+6 and 8lb 4oz not sure for me :shrug:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Million dollar question Betty....
Every labour is soooooo different.
Sometimes your contractions start like period pains or in your back maybe 10 mins apart then gradually get closer and stronger. Others waters break from no where then contractions start quick and strong!
Generally we want contractions every 2 mins lasting a good minute and by rule of thumb once your cervix reaches 4 cms you should dilate 1cm per hour then can take 2 hrs from pushing to delivery.
Delivery feels like needing a poo and as the head get far enough forward you get a burning stretching sensation by this stage delivery isn't far behind!


----------



## annanouska

i think its so varied for some people isnt is! was it kix (or hay) think it was kix who had the stop start labour and by the time she did get in for real she was 10 cm and on gas and air for 30 mins?! 

i know LO dont have much toom to move now and ours has been int he same position for about 12 weeks- head down, HB just above and to right of belly button then legs curling round. 

YDAY at MW HB was to the left :shrug: do they still have enough room for those kinds of movements then? 

she didnt check if head was engaged or anything-suppose it doesnt really matter just yet anyway! also been told only se MW every 2 weeks still? 

oh-my mum and dad have started the ' are you in labour yet? hurry up' conversation- no wonder we dont get on they 
are really annoying! i did point out im not even full term yet- to be told- not quite but developed quite enough to be ok, when we visited at 32 weeks she kept saying i should perform a c section now for you :growlmad: seriously not right in the head!!


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - he hasn't refused but isn't as bothered. I offer milk first and then solids but he isn't having as much milk. I am trying him with a bit of formula next week so hope he likes it. How are you getting on?

*Betty* - I had what I thought were braxton hicks on the evening every time I laughed at a film I was watching. I went to the loo and there was a tiny speck of blood (if I hadn't been looking I would have missed it) so I thought it might be the start of something. Went to bed and the contractions started coming more frequently (one an hour at first until every 15 mins by about 3am) This just carried on until 7am when I was having them every few minutes and I went to the hospital. I wasn't sure if they were braxton hicks at first but once they started hurting I was pretty sure I was in labour! haha! My waters never broke (mw broke them at 9cm). Epi didn't work properly for me, no pain during pushing stage but I could feel every contraction! :( I was just over 4cm when I got to the hospital (8am), 6cm when I got the epi and I had him at 12.16pm - I went from 4-10 in 4 hours which I am told was pretty quick!



Jake slept from 9.15pm - 3.45am on Tuesday night and 9.15pm until 4.15am last night, 7 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whohoo! Hope he keeps it up!! ;)

xx


----------



## hay246

Thats great abbi, I am giving him breakfast and dinner and he has his morning bottle no probs bfast after. He then is due a bottle around 1, usually takes this fine for me. I went to work today and my mum had him and e refused it and when I got home about half 3 he had in total 5oz. Then he had some dinner and 5oz about half 5. And then he will have 8oz bottle later if he drinks it. I'm just worried he's not having enough milk! 
And his routine is all over the show with feeds etc due to him not being like e was before. :-(

Betty I was induced so probably won't b of help. But my contractions progressed slowly over night and were major painful they do say that induction makes them stronger and more painful don't know how true it is but I didn't really mind the whole inducing thing. I was then 5cm think it was in the morning and at 6am broke my waters. By 1 o'clock I think it was I was fully dilated but because he was in a funny position they wanted to wait an hour to c if he would drop as he was still high. I had epi and didn't really feel much an it was a saviour for me. Was in so much pain! He was then born at 3.03 with help of ventouse. 
You will be fine 

Xx


----------



## Abbi808

Awwww Hay - what is his poo like? You don't think he could be a bit constipated as that can make them refuse to eat? Jake's started to get a bit too firm so I cut out his lunch and now he just has breakfast & dinner. Other than that maybe the solids are just too filling for him? You could cut the portion size down a bit? It is normal for them to drop the amount they drink once weaning starts though so don't worry if he isn't taking quite as much as before. I am pretty sire that they should be drinking at least a pint (20 oz a day) from 6 months once weaning has begun...is he getting close to that? 

xx


----------



## hay246

Yeah I am not as worried now I have read in annabel karmel book that between four and 6 months if weaning then between 21&28 oz is fine and he is defo having in between those amounts so he obviously just not as hungry. His poo is formed but not hard and have been told that unless they are like pellets then it's ok they are not constipated. Going to get him weighed last Friday of the month. What does jake weigh now? 
I'm lookin forward to being able to see him in car seat lol. 

Hope everyone is ok. 
Honey How r u?
Xx


----------



## annanouska

its been a little quiet on here hasnt it? hopefully everyone is busy and having fun and betty is in labour LOL :flower: 

finally finished my bags today and have written a list for what is in what bag so hubby can find things if needed! i probably have far too much but hey ho! 

have you got your next stage car seat now hay? im hoping to use the maxi cosi pebble as long as possible just ot get my moneys worth! i have the family fix isofix base so the seat can recline and give them more leg room. it was also handy to know your LO stayed high up until the end! everyone keeps pointing out how high i still am and i think thats just him in general as i can feel his hands and htings very low and at times he tries to headbut or punch out my cervix or through my bladder yet hes all still high too. 

woooooo super torrential rain just appeared from nowhere and i was going to go for a waddle walk :haha: staying in now! xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Well that seems fine then *Hay*!! :D Glad you aren't worried now. I am gonna take Jake to get weighed next week. When do we switch to the next car seat? Jakes legs seem all squashed in the rear facing one now. Also, when do we start using the main seat of the Quinny? I am still using the car seat but wondering if it is time to change?

*Anna* - glad you got your bags packed! So exciting! I took loads that I didn't use but I wanted to be prepared. The morning I was in labour it was so exciting putting the bags in the car and heading so hospital! Ahhhhh! Not long to go!

xx


----------



## Samie18

We have the maxi cosi Pebble and it say's upto 15kg 0-12 months but even in the full upright position Sophia's legs are right up the seat!
I have got the pearl ready and waiting but i want her rear facing for a long as possible.
I just can't believe 5 mins ago we were bringing her home in it and she was a slumped pile of baby now she fills it!!

Will be interesting when the new law comes in for rear facing for upto 2 yrs i think it is! Sophia hates not being able to see us


----------



## Abbi808

I know Samie, Jake isn't a big baby but it is a tight squeeze (we have the Pebble too) I want him in it as long as possible too as I know it's safest! 2 years?? How will that work?

xx


----------



## Samie18

They are all having to make complete different seats for the rear facing. Think maxi cosi do one but its not cheap!


----------



## Abbi808

Really? No way! I think I would have bought one had I known, I want him rear facing for as long as poss!

x


----------



## Samie18

Think its the mobi but its not isofix


----------



## pink23

hi girls esmae is finally discharged now and now 8 lb 9oz and was 8lb 6 born.
I'm still happily expressing and it makes me proud to know she is gaining weight. I'm also discharged from mw. she was happy with scar but i still get aches and the odd spot of blood. x
update properly once I'm sorted everything that needs to lol xx


----------



## betty14

thanks ladies its nice to have some idea of the different progressions, i wonder how mine will go?? my friend had no prior warning at all was feeling a bit tired went to bed woke at 2am for the loo and had bloody show then contractions kicked off, she had her lo at 5:15 am and she was born in her waters!!

i have been getting soooooo many bh its mad some are so tight i feel like my stomach cant possible get any tighter! its all good practice for when labour starts tho just with the pain added in :haha: 

our little lady has hiccups so often atm too think the pee her off because she kicks out after a while!

anna glad you have your bags done.... our hospital says a flight bag size is all we can have....yeah right haha!! i have a tiny suitcase for me and my changing bag for baby!!

pink so glad all is doing well, you should be proud she is gaining weight your doing a wonderful job :)

hope all the ttc ladies are doing ok and the other bumps are well :flower:

anyone got plans for the weekend?

x x x


----------



## hay246

Til two the poor mites will be bored of seeing back of seat! 
Wel some next stage are from 9kg which is around 20 pounds but I have cabrio fix with the easybase2 and it says up to 15kg and he isn't too big for it yet but I wil wait as long as possible. Allister doesn't mind too much he either goes to sleep or he amuses himself I have some toys round the headrest to entertain him and for him to look at an put all his fave toys on his lap and he never cries in car anyway. 

Abbi I have had allister in main part of quinny since I bought it. And he loves it! I would use it with jake for definite.

Anna yeah don't be worried that he's high like I said allister was even when I was in labour and fully dilated they could see his head but said he was still high
X


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi ladies, hope you're all well! 

I can't believe how quickly the days are going by. Between work and tiredness there aren't enough hours in the day! 

My boobs are exploding, seriously Jo is busting out all over! I'm spilling out of my 'fat day' bras which are g cups. Any recommendations for good and inexpensive maternity bras? 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Pinky I feel for you! Mine got significantly bigger too! It's harder to find big cupped mat bras, but m&s do fab ones that are 28 for 2! Or if ya wanna spend a bit more I got some mamas and papas ones when they had a big sale, although I would say I prefer the m&s ones :thumbup: 

I bought nursing bras off that bat so I didnt have to lay out twice.... I went up a cup to what I needed :thumbup: 

X x. X


----------



## annanouska

i want to wear my nursing bras as myy boobs really hurt right now and they seem the most comfy! 

Betty-its getting so exciting and so nr for you now :happydance: a cabin sized bag :nope: not when they want you to supply nighties for labour a towel, your mat pads, nappies etc etc etc!!! ive got a very small cabin holdall thing and a handbag which is more like a beach bag thing so tough! Also nobody told us what we should or shouldnt take bag wise so how would i know :winkwink: 

the whole car seat thing is so expensive! think we will have to play it by ear. currently just have one isofix base which is occupying the boot of my car! DH car is easier to strap the seat in and out but mine owuld be impossible. depending we may get an isofix for his too- not sure yet :shrug: 

its good to know esmae is doing well :thumbup: hope honey is ok shes been very quiet recently, probably catching up on all the laundry from disney :haha: 

was anyone else really cold last night? im never cold but when i woke for the loo (on severl occassions!) was freezing! glad i packed the thicker duffle coat style cardi for LO as we just dont know what the weather will be. i figured then i can either wrap him up warm or just leave it open or off :thumbup: 

I spent ages packing his little going home outfit- its a green short sleeve vest with little blue striped cotton dungerees over it with a giraffe on! I also picked out corrsponding scratch mitts and little hat and he has some white booties with silver stars on for his feet xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna are you not wearing your nursing bras then? 

That's what I said about the bag thing, I know the rooms/ward after are not very big so wouldn't take a big suitcase but I guess some women would :haha:

The outfit you have picked out sounds really cute :thumbup:

Hope honey is ok she has been quiet :hugs:

X x x


----------



## hay246

4 days how exciting Betty! 
I just brought allister home in vest sleep suit and pramsuit over top.
I didn't really dress him for first few weeks in proper clothes sleepsuits were more convenient.

Primark is fab for baby clothes bought lots of t shirts for a pound 9-12 months and they fit him now don't think there siZes come big though!

I thought same about honey!

Samie I looked at the mobi it only fits in certain cars and ours wasn't one of them and caused their legs it takes up a lot of room and could see the person in the front having literally no room whatsoever. I also thought I read it was only in US they trying to make it up to two for rear facing? 

X


----------



## Samie18

Ahhhhh Betty sooooo close now!

Can't wait to see your little man in his pics Anna.

Honey has been quiet hope she's ok!

Glad esmae is well and your scar isn't too bad pink!

The rear facing is an issue ongoing here hay. In most of Europe is rear facing upto 4yrs and the US have just passed the 2 yr rule. I think the research says the is something like a 60% reduction in injuries/death with rear facing! The rear facing seats available here are crap! The companies like britax make loads but not available here it's mad!

Well we have finally lowered Sophia's cot but now have an issue where she puts her legs out the bars and gets stuck....it's very frustrating getting up and down to save her as such lol
Chris is working today until 22:30 so need something to do....there is only so many times you can walk to the co-op lol
I got Chris his fathers day stuff. I got him an engraved photo keying a personalised mouse mat and a new glass cutter for his framing business which I'll get engraved too. Gotta go to his parents tomorrow to take his dad stuff so I'll get out of giving him a lazy day =o)

Hope everyone else is good!
X


----------



## annanouska

aww samie they sound really nice gifts :flower: 

Betty-not got my nursing bras on yet- im a bit weird and want to save them until i am nursing LOL but may wear them as these normal soft cotton ones are annoying me:haha: 

Had a really nice birthday, to be honest i alwyas make a big deal out of everyones birthdays to make sure its a special day but i really didnt feel in the mood this year, too distracted i think!! Anyway we had a great day, went to the cinema and watched SNow white which was fab and went for a meal at frankie and bennys :thumbup: i tried to pick things i thought would be a little ahrder with LO, meals out are fine but as frankies is a bit noisy at tiems i thought we would go today. 

Hubby got a really nice cake from m and s too its pink with roses on and has a birthday message on so will be having tea and cake later :happydance: 

Been spoilt with some nice earings, watch and new handbag from people. New bag is a Ciccia one- same designer as radley but has cats rather than dogs, i alredy have 3 ciccia ones this one is funny its got a 'cattier' jewlers and all these diamond necklaces on then a cat with a mask on breaking in to steal them! Hubby knows me too well :haha: my handbag thing is daft! i have about 12 radley ones and then the ciccia ones and a few cheap ones from markets and things that are weirdly unusual. i often get them for birthdays and christmas gifts. i also have 2 radley suitcases, radley overnight bag and radley cabin bag ohhhh and hte vanity case :blush: been a long time collecting !!!!!! 

hope everyone is well- wahts with this weather :shrug: 

Hay, i saw some great baby things in primark you couldnt complain at all at the cost and quality was good for baby things too :thumbup:


----------



## betty14

4 days! Madness seems like yesterday I was saying 4 weeks :haha: I'll prob still be here at 40+12 :haha: 

Anna glad you've had a good day, the bag sounds lovely! And obviously I'm bias but the cat ones sound amazing! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Glad you had nice day Anna!

Samie I have got an engraved keyring too lol!
Yeah I read that Britax and that have better ones avail in other countries but uk. Silly really!

X


----------



## Diddums

Betty 4 days! CRAZY!!! I hope the lil lady makes an appearance sooner rather than later! :)

I'm still waiting for ovulation, FF friend thinks ive o'd already but im not so sure :( Oh well i have a fertility specialist appointment in a month and a half and hubby and I booked a week away in Budapest to make the time go faster!


----------



## hay246

That's nice diddums! 
Hope it comes round fast for you 

X


----------



## betty14

Thanks didums! Hope your time away is lovely! When do you go? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Flying out 13th July for a week! So excited lol xxx


----------



## betty14

Ooh lovely, you come home just before my birthday :) 

I'm on my way home from hospital, hadnt felt little lady move all day and the usual tricks didn't work, also from lunch time I've felt like someone kicked me in the lady parts... So went in to get looked at all is fine she is just being lazy! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Oh no Betty! She's just getting ready to make her grand entrance! Did they examine you or just a CTG?

Your trip sounds lovely Diddums. I need a hol but the thought of travelling with a little one puts my right off!

Back to work 2 weeks tomorrow ahhhhhhh!

x


----------



## betty14

i had a ctg done and she was asleep so they waited for her to wake up but the trace was fine nothing to worry about, she felt my tummy but no internal she is still engaged, she said the pain could be the start of labour or her being more engaged or that i need to know my limitations :blush:

just glad she is ok horrible feeling not being able to get her moving!!

x x x


----------



## Samie18

It really is! I hated it when Sophia went quiet i always thought the worst!!

Hopefully it's things getting ready =o0


----------



## betty14

its hard not to think the worst eh!!

hopefully things are getting ready for her debut! 

the mw said to me today after feeling my bump that she thinks i have a 'fair size baby' haha! or should that be :wacko: 

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Haha... 8lb 6 oz I'll change my guess to then!


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: betty :hugs: 

a lot of people say they go quiet towards the end saving up their energy for the grand entrance (or exit!) 

glad you got checked out and all is ok :flower: youve done well to get this far without going in :haha: ive had my 2 instances of no movement and 2 instances of weird watery and mucousy loss (strangely both of these fluid/mucous things ended up being utis :shrug:) :blush: thing is i feel so worried about ever needing to ring again as 2 of the doctors even recognise me now so i dont want o have to bother them again!! if i was worried i would call though :thumbup:

our LO has been quiet today but still felt him bumble a bit. had lots of niggly period pains today on and off, no pattern and not getting worse. not sure if they are my version of BH. 

decided i need bump protection....i crashed into the checkout at the supermarket trying to pack, crashed into the side trying to wash up and thenburnt my bump getting tea from the oven :nope: my PJ top doesnt quite fit now so i have a little tiny gap but becasue i keep forgetting how much i stick out i lifted the tray out and caught it :cry: im quite immune to burning myself and often burn figners hands and arms but my stomach doesnt even see daylight so the skin is really sensitive. have to admit really hurts and is a bit worse than ususal but jsut due to where it is. ive cleaned up, put cold compress on now dressed it with sudocreme :thumbup: cant beat that stuff ! xxx


----------



## betty14

Is ' fair size' code for monster in mw terms then :haha: 

Can't wait to see how much she weighs now!! 

Anna I crash into things with my bump too! I almost burnt it today too getting a tray of roast tatos out the oven!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Aww Beth sound like you've had fun!

When I went in the mw said to me something about scratches I had no clue what she was on about then when I was in the shower after I had her I noticed a load of scratches nr my appendix scar....no idea how I got them!

Just a bit bigger betty hehe


----------



## betty14

Haha that's ok then! :winkwink: 

X x


----------



## pink23

Ooh cant wait till your lo arrives betty x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone :wave:
I have been reading posts but havnt been well so no motivation to type! My colitis has been flaring up and my meds have been tweaked here n there and have spent last few days vomiting and dehydrated yuck :cry:
Betty thats scary for you :hugs: I had same thing with my first. Hope she is just getting ready, someone said to me at the time it was the calm before the storm and indeed it was :haha:
Anna you are full term now so soon be meeting your little man :happydance:
Diddums holiday sounds fab.
Samie how is little madam Sophia behaving? Ollie is restless, top tooth giving him some trouble :cry:
Abbie and hay hope you and los are well?
Pink glad youve both been discharged :thumbup:
Sinn, nexis, pinky, sara :wave:
Anyone ive missed pls forgive me :hugs:


----------



## pink23

Hope you feel better honey x x


----------



## Sinn

Oh Honey you poor thing! My aunty has colitis so know how bad it can affect your daily life. 

Hi everyone else! I'm distracting myself this month with kitchens and bathroom floors...I'd better get a BFP soon or I'll be pulling the house down to rebuild it!! 

Sinn x


----------



## Diddums

Hello all!

Betty only two days!!

I can't remember whether any of your ladies temped? If you did could you have a look at my chart and see whether you think I have o'ed? Xxx


----------



## annanouska

hard to say diddums as you had a nice dip pre ov which i tended to notice on mine plus the positive opk but the second abtch of temps arent much different to pre ov :wacko: however each person is different and you may not get much variance plus ive noticed the past few nights have been quite cold in the early hours so that may give a slightly false lower post ov temp. 

i liked to print mine out each cycle and put them in a folder then i could look at patterns and it made it easier :thumbup: if you dont ov dont worry as i had a few where it looked like i ov but didnt then did later in the cycle :dohh: weird thigns our bodies eh! 

Betty-hope your good :flower: nice to hear from honey too shame shes feeling rough :cry: sinn made me laugh about destroying the house!! all the babies are growing so fast its soon going to be 1st birthday time :happydance: 

cant believe poor samie back in 2 weeks-shame i not in your hospital i need a mw like you who is nice and understanding but will shout at me!!!! 

i watched my sisters keeper this morning :cry: recorded it last night- possibly not a great choice for a dramatic and hormonal woman! i cried the entire film!!! i did enjoy it tho- poor Riddick kept meowing at me and licking my tears :haha: 

odd question- anyone experience pain on bending? its low down, just above the pubic bone and jsut feels tender to bend then often i end up with period type pain when i stand back up :shrug: i need to bend as laundry etc to do things to pick up blah blah! i can tolerate the pain provided it doesnt hurt LO- dont think it would though :dohh: xxx


----------



## betty14

thanks pink, im getting very excited to meet her, more and more as the days pass... looks like ill be overdue tho eh :dohh:

honey hope your meds are sorted soon and you start to feel better really soon :hugs:

it was scary especially as usually i can get her wiggling with a choc hit and a lie down or jiggling etc but yesterday she just wouldnt!! but her trace was beautiful and she had a good ole wiggle after she had a sleep :haha: the mw said if the trace is good the movements arent too much to worry about at this stage! 

wonder if it is the quiet before the storm???

sinn lets hope your bfp follows soon or you will just have a shell left :haha:

didums i didnt temp so cant offer any advise, i did use opk tho and they were always true pos for me :hugs:

keep meaning to ask what took you to hotham park? its about 10-15 mins down the road from where i live and used to work just the other side!! small world eh!!

anna im good ta, still got the pubic bone pain, wondering if its like a sorta spd from the weight of bubbs pushing down ready for her debut!

the pain your getting is prob something similar, but samie may have more insight, i am sure bean is fine pregnancy is more uncomfy towards the end :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Betty *- sorry you had to go the the hospital! The exact same thing happened to me 3 days before I had Jake though, it was so scary! Good that you got checked out, you did the right thing! I have a feeling your lo won't be long! I hope so anyway!! :D

*Anna* - my sister's keeper is so sad. I watched it at the cinema and I cried so much. I never used to get emotional at films tv very often but I really do now & so I don't think I could watch it again. No pain on bending for me that I can remember? Probably just the weight of your lo!

*Hay* - thanks for that! I tried Jake in it yesterday & he loved it. It is also amazing for getting him to take a nap. I recline it and put the sun shade thing over his face so he can't see anything (mean I know but he gets distracted) and then push it til he drops off! 

*Honey* - sorry to hear you aren't well! I hope you feel better soon! Jake is doing great! 26 weeks today. Where has the time gone? 

*Pink *- glad to hear little Esmae is doing well, she is a little cutie!

Jake had his first taste of formula yesterday, he seemed ok with it although it takes him bloody ages with the bottle! Bf'ing is much faster! Plan to wean him off bf'ing over the next month, I will really miss it though. He is a big boy now though so time for new things! ;) Hope everyone is well!

xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Betty *- sorry you had to go the the hospital! The exact same thing happened to me 3 days before I had Jake though, it was so scary! Good that you got checked out, you did the right thing! I have a feeling your lo won't be long! I hope so anyway!! :D

*Anna* - my sister's keeper is so sad. I watched it at the cinema and I cried so much. I never used to get emotional at films tv very often but I really do now & so I don't think I could watch it again. No pain on bending for me that I can remember? Probably just the weight of your lo!

*Hay* - thanks for that! I tried Jake in it yesterday & he loved it. It is also amazing for getting him to take a nap. I recline it and put the sun shade thing over his face so he can't see anything (mean I know but he gets distracted) and then push it til he drops off! 

*Honey* - sorry to hear you aren't well! I hope you feel better soon! Jake is doing great! 26 weeks today. Where has the time gone? 

*Pink *- glad to hear little Esmae is doing well, she is a little cutie!

Jake had his first taste of formula yesterday, he seemed ok with it although it takes him bloody ages with the bottle! Bf'ing is much faster! Plan to wean him off bf'ing over the next month, I will really miss it though. He is a big boy now though so time for new things! ;) Hope everyone is well!

xx


----------



## Abbi808

No idea why that has posted twice? Sorry girls!

xx


----------



## Samie18

What size teat are you using Abbi? Might be why he's drinking slowly.

Not sure on the pain Beth. There are soooo many aches and pains that have no reason in pregnancy. It's probably the use of the muscles pulling from the weight of baby when leaning forward. But as always if worried call in they honestly won't care how often you do!
I'd love to be your Midwife, it would be sooooo fun =o)

I was super dissapointed with My sisters keeper because it's nothing like the book!!

Sorry your still unwell Honey =o( It's horrible feeling rubbish

Can't help Diddums as i didn't temp either.

Hello to everyone else!
x


----------



## hay246

Honey hope you r better soon and we r good thanks!

Samie I said the same about my sisters keeper I much preferred the book! I am also back to work 2nd July boo :-( allister is so fussy when I'm not there so dreading the 3 days I'm not with him but at least it's only 3. Could be worse!

Anna I had the pain when bending over too it's just the pressure and weight I think. 

Yeah abbi like Samie said u may need to change teat if he's drinking so slow but seems to want to have it faster. Allister used to get bored when too slow and would not drink it. You could always pin extra holes in teat that's what I did as he's on the number 3 ones and thought would be easier and he's been fine with them.

Diddums I didn't temp sorry, and sinn hope your bfp is not long off!

Xx


----------



## annanouska

dont think i could read the book if its as sad as the film! 

Thanks for all the advice- i think it is jsut weight and pressure, ive decided if I have pain that is constant no matter on position or really bad il get it checked but if it seems to just hurt with certain things its prob just muscle :thumbup: 

ive turned into the mitchellen man again! rings are getting tight (normally too big and i loose them!) and my feet are huge, i tried to wedge them into crocs but no can do so walked around the pond in front the house in slippers!! i must look a bit odd but wanted a wonder and the slippers fit! 

i wonder when baby betty will come? maybe friday so hubby is home and gets the weekend before starting paternity? xxx


----------



## betty14

hay and samie, i have worked it out ill be 40+12 on 2nd july so will most likely be induced that day if she doesnt make her entrance before!!!

anna i wonder too! my hubby is amazing and is driving 200 miles a day so he can be with me over night just in case! 

i am so very curious as to how much she weighs and what she will look like now! at most i only have 2 weeks left now!!

x x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone, been really tired so not on here so much  got my 12 wk scan in 3 weeks yay.
Pinkyeyes-my boobs haven't grown yet boo-they are small in proportion to me anyway so was hoping they would have grown a bit lol....I haven't put any weight on yet but some of my clothes are really tight-how strange....going to get some maternity jeans-new look ones are dead cheap.
Betty-eek, not long now!
Those going back to work, I hope it's not too hard to leave your LOs :-(
Pink-glad Ezsmae is doing well
Annaouska-hopefully you won't hav long to go 
Too sleepy to write anymore-I'm off to bed.....hope everyone is well x


----------



## pink23

2nd of julyis good as its my birthday so i dont mind sharing  x x


----------



## betty14

Mrs h good to see a post from you!! Yay for scan date :happydance:

Your doing the right thing resting when you can, the tiredness does pass hang in there :hugs: 

Pink mine is the 21st! July birthdays are fab! Are you going to do anything? 

I'm feeling really uncomfy tonight can't seem to sit anywhere with being achey in my pubic bone :( 

Honey hope you are feeling ok today or at least resting up when you can :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks everyone I am actually feeling very slightly better today. My bday is next monday 25th June, fab bday exactly 6months from xmas  Betty that would be a good day xx


----------



## pink23

We are having a family day at dudley zoo. Cant wait as we are goingbon train so caleb will go wild and then he will bw fascinated by animals. 
Honey- 6months till xmas is crazy. Im already planning out presents as calebs birthday is 3rd december so i neex to get 2 lots if presents x


----------



## Diddums

Lots of birhdays coming up. My birthday is Tuesday 26th :)

I went to the drs today to sort out testing and results for my fertility clinic appointment in August. The dr agreed that maybe the five days of spotting was a period so has given me a form for cd21 bloods to check for ovulation that I will be having blood taken for on Friday morning. I also have a cd2 blood test form in case I get a proper period in the mean time. And she gave me the semen analysis form for hubby. We have to abstain for 48hrs and take the pot straight to the hospital. I think we will bd Friday evening then do the test Monday morning as we both have a couple days off next week. 

Is it weird that I'm excited things are slowly being sorted? 
I guess the bloods on Friday will confirm whether I have ovulated or not and I will get the results at the end of next week. Although if I have ovulated I will either have AF or a bfp before then lol. I hope either of those happen. Would much prefer knowing I have ovulated lol xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Pink our only daughters' birthday is 3rd December too  Sofia already has an xbox ready for xmas and Jack a playstation ( his bday is 12th December lol)


----------



## annanouska

:flower: great news diddums its exciting to strt getting things fixed. 

glad honey is feeling a bit better and hope mrs h gets a good rest. 

pink- enjoy the zoo :thumbup: 

Betty-hopefully the pains are things getting moving. Think I had some sort of false labour yday- felt a bit off all day and started with period cramps in the afternoon. they kept coming at intervals and then went to my back too and were getting quite strong. I figured id go to bed and see what happened! well they must have eased off over night as i feel 'ok' now. seem to have a lot of tenderness in the tummy all over. pain is wrong word just very tender to touch and hurts to walk / bend. im figuring thats just stretching a bit more as LO seems to be moving ok :thumbup: 

i had to dry my feet this morning with a hair dryer!!!!! :blush: i couldnt lift my leg up to dry them or bend down either :wacko: maybe should shower mid day when im limbered up from sleep but not too achy form the day!


----------



## Abbi808

Haha girls, it's funny you should say that cos last night I was thinking that I should stretch the teat hole and then I thought 'I'm sure they do bigger ones' and they do - obviously! Idiot! I ordered some size 3's yesterday. Hope they are ok for him, was going to go with 2's but he is a big boy now, I am sure he will handle it! Thanks ladies!

xx


----------



## betty14

honey so glad to hear you are feeling a tad better!! ooh are you doing anything to celebrate your birthday? 

pink that sounds fab! i have been past dudley zoo a few times because my friend is from dudley and her family are still there :thumbup:

didums i too felt a massive sense of relief and excitement that things were moving forward, however long the waits are its nice to know things are happening! 

anna hopefully things will happen soon, i really dont wanna get to 40+12 and be induced :nope: i quite regularly get period type pains that come and go in waves, i think its the body getting ready and perhaps baby getting lower ready :shrug:

abbie hope the bigger teats work well for you :)

x x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi all! 

Sorry I've been quiet recently but since I got back from Rhodes i've been busy catching up with work and washing etc. 

Rhodes was amazing apart from I got bitten so much by mosquitoes I ended up in the medical centre! They used a needle to do a reverse injection to remove some of the stuff and gave me antibiotics for the infections. Cost me over 90 too grrr. 
On the upside my OH proposed on the balcony one evening!! He had a tshirt printed with 'will you marry me' on it, it was so sweet. Of course I said yes!! We haven't got a ring yet, we are going to choose one together this weekend. 

Hope everyone is ok! 

Congrats pink on Ezmae she's lovely, can't believe she's a month old already! 

Wow Betty not long for you now!! Can't wait! 

Great about your appointment diddums. 

Everyone else hello!! 

Another birthday here too it's mine this Thursday 21st June! Lots of us are summer babies lol x


----------



## Samie18

Ahhhhh how romantic!! Congrats =o)

We had a lovely day at the beach today Sophia had her first paddle in the sea and her first mouthful of sand... she liked it so much so she kept doing it lol
I've got a few pics for FB later
xx


----------



## annanouska

awwwww congratualtions :flower: 

we picked my engagement ring together and it was really special :thumbup: 

rubbish about all the bites :wacko: im no good in hot places and deffo dont like bugs! 

had a bit of a shock today- DH work colleagues daughter hung herself, just 14 :nope: apparently she had been bullied and he took her phone form her to stop her reading the texts etc and she got in a big strop and sulked off to her room which is where he found her. i didnt actually believe hubby when he was telling me seemed all a bit dramatic but its all in the news too, poor family :hugs: I told hubby to make sure his boss arranges a card from everyone just so they know they are thinking of them all-men never think of these things! 

hope samie had a good trip to the beach and Jake is feeding better :thumbup: we got a lovely letter from the local breast feeding support group congratualting us on pregnancy and inviting us to a workshop to get some more in depth information on BF and also meet the local mentors and per support group in prep for LO arriving. They then offer weekly meetings and one to one support if ever needed. thought that was really good- wonder if some of the older people i know who are anti BF would have coped better if they had all this support :shrug: going on monday night xxx


----------



## betty14

aww amelia thats so amazing massive massive congratulations to you both!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

rubbish about the bites, im allergic so cover myself in repellent which smells well sexy :haha:

loads of us are summer babies eh, fab time of year for a birthday i think, always had my birthday parties outside :)

samie thats ace, bless her cant wait to see the pics!!

anna thats so very sad :(
x x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Wow! Big congratulations to AmeliaLily! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
I keep checking in to see if Betty or Annanouska have gone into labour, I'm waiting with baited breath. 
Mrs H I hear you on the tiredness, I'm really struggling with that and feeling sick. 
I must be starting to look pregnant even though I'm not 8 weeks yet - I wore a loose blouse for work today (normally I use a waist cinching belt with it, but I felt too sick for it this morning) and one of my colleagues asked if I had any exciting news to tell her. :haha: 
Oh and my boobs are now so massive that one of the pupils managed to walk into my boob in the corridor today and she ricocheted off! :blush::haha: I can't see my feet any more when I'm standing up. 
Xx


----------



## pink23

Hi all, i was intrigued to find out whrn i originally started posting in here. It was dec 10 then i come off pill may 22nd 11 and i cant belive a year after i have esmae. Its crazy how many posts we have racked up and there is still a few of us that have continued to post in here. 
The stupid football us on so im planning on a nap lol in between expressing. Esmae is doing well might get her weighed just to see she is doing ok and also ask about her eye as its been gunky for nearly 2 weeks and the drips have helped the one eye but rhe other is still playing up. AlsO oh doesnt like here rash. Last time i saw hv she said it was ok but shes really sensitive to everything and her face and chest look really bad at times. :-(
Esmae is starting to be more active and its so cut when she has a good kick x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Huge congrats Amelia. 
Every month I have severe ovulating pains. These worry me


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks everyone!! 

Sara I always had very painful ovulation so I wouldn't worry too much!


----------



## Samie18

Least you know when your ovulating Sara will make things easier!

I decided to stop my pill to see if i could lose weight and so far lost 7lb so it's either the fact i'm trying to lose weight or the pill didn't help!
I'm using opk for contraception and knew this month when i was ovulating too sara! So i poas and a positive line. Since having Sophia i'm so much more in tune with my body it's weird! Anyway to think i was worried i wouldn't conceive for yrs to now having a baby and pos opk makes me realise how lucky i am!

Have they swabbed her eye Pink? Definately ask about the rash again because she could be sensitive to something so easy to remove from her! They so often brush rashes off so easily as dry skin or eczema!

Anothe trip to the beach is in order today =o)

x


----------



## pink23

Back from docs and eye is fine the one time i go its not sticky. Rash is baby rash and just tOld to be careful what we use. I cant wait to start relaxing about rashes and illnesses. Esmae has hospital appointment in july so aslong as nothing is wrong i think i will start to feel better x x


----------



## annanouska

well done on the weight loss samie :flower: could be a bit of both but if youve not done anything majorly different could well be the pill. 

happy due date Betty :happydance: hope you dont go too far over, i dont think she will be long- girls arent normally as lazy as boys :haha: 

hope everyone is ok :flower: got another crimbo pressie today- epilator for my sister :wacko: thats what she wanted!!! it was half price, thought i best get the rechargable wet and dry one as have visions of her running the extension lead into the bathroom other wise :haha: she does lack a little common sense! 

i got myself some veet gel wax today you microwave up and put a thin bit on- cost a fortune but thought it would do my chin / neck better (pcos nightmare :blush:) but i got the thin layer of wax on but when i pulled it off i got no hair off!! think il try again. may get hubby to help me see if it works on my legs as i cant manage shaving or epilating too well right now


----------



## MrsHopeful

Betty & Annaouska-have my fingers crossed you don't have long left before you meet your LOs 
Pink-awww bet the kids will love the zoo-sounds great fun.
Honey-glad you're feeling better.
Diddums-thats good news that the tests hav been ordered.
Annaouska-I never thought about at the end of pregnancy the things oh can't do-eek.
Abby-hope Jake prefers the bigger teats.
Eehh I am 10 weeks tomorrow going by LMP-quarter of the way already.


----------



## Abbi808

*Amelia* - congratulations! How exciting!! Sorry about the mosquitoes! My Mum gets bitten rotten too - I was once told that it was something to do with having sweet blood, I don't know how true that is though!! ;)

*Anna* - what horrible news. The thought of Jake feeling that bad he would want to do that is just awful. Poor family. I hate bullying, it destroys lives! The bf'ing support is great, me & Jake didn't get off to a great start but the support worker visited me at home and really helped. Jake was a pro in no time! Oh and I wanted to ask you, do you prefer to be called Liz or Elizabeth? I never know what to refer to you as on fb! haha! Thanks for your comments about Jakey, he really has grown so much! 

*Samie* - beach pictures were amazing!! 

*Pink *- Jake was really rashy for the first month, I was worried but he just has sensitive skin. He has little dry patches of skin now too! And as for the join date it was the same for me, I joined December 2010 and had Jake December 2011! Crazy eh?

Hope everyone else is well. I had an awful night of sleep last night. Went to bed at 10pm but couldn't get to sleep, I was still awake when Jake woke up for a feed at 2 and finally fell asleep at 3am!! He woke me up at 6.30am too! Feel like death today. Hope it doesn't happen again tonight cos I am shattered!

xx


----------



## annanouska

im not an expert but i 'think' a lot of babies and children get weird rashes when small and grow out of them ? obviously need to be checked and see if there is anything that cna help or it it is more serious but i just meant it doesnt mean they will suffer forever- hope that made sense?! 


Abbi- i get every variation of my name there is! Im normally Beth but some friends call me Liz others Elizabeth (as do all my family!). i grew up calling myself Buff as i couldnt say my name when i was a toddler! its great the suport the BF people offer isnt it? hard to think you and jake didnt get off so well considering how much youlove it now ! 

is betty allowed up to 12 days plus term? if so- 11 days max!!!! :happydance: 

i have the consultant at dinner so will go out for lunch afterwards! ive become really brave going out on my own LOL ! not sure where il go maybe the garden centre. Just something to break up the time. Ive found that ive arranged to meet up with a few people from work and they just let you down :nope: ive learnt over the yrs that its not worth wasting too much energy on people who cant be bothered! granted i know people are busy and will try and rearrange but im not letting it stop me from being a lady that lunches!! 

hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Anna *- I will stick with Beth then! ha! And I love going out on my own, if I shop I hate to go with someone (unless it's my Mum who just follows me around and holds my bags) ;) You will have your lo for company soon enough though! Have fun at the garden centre! :D xx


----------



## Samie18

Thats fab you go eat out on your own! I'm a wimp so just don't go lol

Know exactly what you mean about people letting you down my friends always do it!!

My best friend used me for years as and when it suited her, she then moved to Jersey got pregnant by the first guy who would get her pregnant and never bother speaking to me nor telling me until the baby was due! We then met up once when she had her little girl and she promised and promised to arrange meetings but always ignored my text and messages so i decided to finally just delete her and have nothing to do with her so she knows nothing about Sophia. Sad really but she always thought she was better than me and that i'd always be there but you can only take so much and after 15 yrs i'd had enough lol.
And my other 2 friends are forever arranging to meet then ignore me when we are suppose to so i've given up arranging anything now as i don't see the point!

Abbi know how you feel on the sleep front! Sophia is still sleeping through problem is now the cot is lower she keeps getting her arms and legs stuck between the bars so i'm up at least 6 times a night to move her because she starts to winge =o(
Have the bigger teats helped with Jake feeding?

The beach was fun! Sophia loved it.... it's made me want to go on hols now though!

Glad Esmae's rash and eye are of no worry.

My wisdom tooth came out easily but it felt soooo wrong the pulling of it =o(

I managed to get 3 more boxes of Ashton and Parsons today! Co-op are stocking them =o) Not sure if i'll need them as Sophia's teeth came through with no more fuss than she normally gives us.....who know's!

Hello to all else
xx


----------



## annanouska

im in a state of deep depression...they ahve this stupid rule at mw and hospital that you ahve to take your pee pot back with you and it cant go in any of the clinical bins etc. so she screwed the lid on and gave it back to me and i put it in my bag ready to bin once i get out......... 

the lid wasnt on right and a whole pot of pee leaked into one of my radley bags!!!!!!!!i cant remove the cloth liner to wash and it seriously needed it so have had to machine wash!!!!!!!!!!!! i put on handwash and its now stuffed with paper towels and il put leather balm on it when its dried a bit but i think it may well be done for! i figured it would be done for if i did nothing so i may as well try. 

on the plus side i had a nice pcos consultant who didnt understand why i am high risk and said im 'not that big' thats a compliment formt he docs!!!!! last week hb was up above belly button- today she couldnt find it and it was actually really low down under apron :shrug: go back to consultant in 2 weeks where they will do a sweep and book an induction date for 40 +12 ish. 

she pressed me really hard and tbh it hurt a lot and is a bit tender- i assume LO wouldnt feel the pain though :shrug: 

hope everyone is good- i had macaroni and salad :thumbup: ......... with a side order of chips :haha:


----------



## Abbi808

Awwww *Anna*! That is rubbish! At least you have hand washed it! What a nightmare - super annoying! Hope it isn't ruined for you :D

*Samie* - Well Jake is sleeping much better now too, over the past week he has woken once a night and sleeps 9.30pm until 7.30am so I am pretty pleased! Hope he keeps it up. That is so annoying for you that she is sleeping but getting stuck in the bars. Have you considered using a sleeping bag? I use one for Jake and it's great. He occasionally gets his arm stuck still but he can normally get that out himself! I find with Jake that the main issue is that he will turn completely horizontal and get stuck between the width of the cot right down the one end! He is a nutter! He has learned to move around using his hands now -can't take my eyes off him! 

Bigger teats haven't arrived yet but I have stretched the teats I currently have with a pin and he is feeding much faster! Wondering whether I will need the other teats at all, I have bought 3 packs though so will see how much better they are than my DIY ones and if no difference will send the unopened ones back I think!

Quick question - I introduced formula for Jakey's lunch feed on Sunday (he has breast milk for all feeds other than lunch) but since then he hasn't had a poo. Is that normal? I am thinking it is just his body getting used to it but hoping he isn't constipated?

xx


----------



## Abbi808

Ignore my last comment - Jake just did the biggest stinkiest poo ever, I thought it would never end AND he didn't have a nappy on! - Scarred for life! 

xx


----------



## Samie18

Hahahaha Abbi!
She hates her sleeping bag....think she got my issue of hating being trapped!! I'm working on a DIY solution...just havent figured one yet lol

Had to laugh at the pee spillage but bummer the Radley may be ruined =o(


----------



## annanouska

between jake's poo and my pee we are not doing well eh :haha: 

i feel like the bag doctor! ive just changed the paper towels and restuffed it then before bed im going to wrap it in a towel and put in the airing cupboard (its nto that warm as no heating on) then creme it up in the morning. so far......its not looking bad at all! the leather is still damp so anyones game but atm it looks like brand new :thumbup: 

think ive put too many posts on here recently all seem to be mine :wacko: xxx


----------



## betty14

Hey ladies, I made a reeeeeeeeealy long post replying to you all and my frikin computer crashed :cry: 

Anyhow I'm still here didn't want any of you to think I was MIA!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Beth maternity leave before baby =much time for posts just you wait for a few more weeks =o)


----------



## Samie18

I hate it when that happens betty!

any day now!! I can't wait for the this is it post!


----------



## betty14

She is fully engaged now so guess time will tell! 

Are there usually signs like plug loss etc or do some women just go straight in with contractions?

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Some will lose the plug and not notice but generally women ring saying the had a bit of blood loss but it's the plug as it can have a pink/ bloody tinge. I lost my plug when my waters went and there was loads of it so I couldn't have missed it!

The plug can be minimal like normal discharge so can be ignored. You can also be losing to plug for weeks before anything happens so again it depends lol


----------



## betty14

Haha there are sooooooooooooooo many variables! It's no wonder women are confused by the whole thing! I'll just wait till it hurts :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Haha that's defo the answer! You'll know when it's time!


----------



## hay246

hi everyone!

so much to read im sorry if i forget someone!

amelia glad u had a nice time shame about the mosquitos though!!

betty i hope ur not waiting too long! i lost the plug and thought yay this must be it, 2 or 3 sweeps later (the worst things ever) and i was still induced, but even if u have to be induced which i kno u dont want to be, but it really isnt that bad! :)

anna had to laugh about the pee pot but glad it seems to have not ruined your bag and that appointment went well!

abbi i do think that about the teats, wish id poked more holes myself rather than buying them!

pink glad rash and eye is ok

allister has been having eye drops as he had an eye infection :( he went to sleep yesterday and poor little mans eye was stuck together when he woke up ! but seems to be getting better already, had him weighed today and he is 17lb 8oz :D and my gosh is he getting heavy when holding him haha! just won a mamas and papas luna on ebay too, as i wanted a smaller stroller for when hes bit bigger, and it will be easier for my mum when she has him when i go back to work 2nd july (so soon now ahhhh) as it folds smaller and is as one rather than having the separate bits, and for the pushchair with cosytoes, apron and raincover it was £50 delivered, cant go wrong! now need to get a highchair! 

samie havent seen beach pics but glad u had a fab time, i had an email about a+p being back in stock, but havent seen it in our local chemist yet, but i am going to try it. he seems to have been ok lately though.

allister also only has 3 bottles now and breakfast and dinner (and fruit for pudding sometimes or the choc pudding etc) HV said to try give him his milk in day in a beaker and keep the 2 bottles for breakfast and dinner.which i am going to try as he fusses with the milk in day alot more than the other two, and he does quite like drinking out of the beaker with juice so will give it a whirl!

ps honey i hope you are well.

xx


----------



## Samie18

Are you on FB Hay?

I'll put some on here =o)


----------



## Samie18

A few from the day!


----------



## Samie18

A couple more!


----------



## annanouska

shes so cute! hope our lo isnt ugly we will be letting the team down LOL :haha: 

hay- you got a great deal on the chair would have been about £250/£300 new wouldnt it with all the bits you had? 

did anyone find they get / had pain in the bump and side when sleeping? im used to the hip and pelvis pain and leg cramps but now my bump and side seem to hurt (the side im laying on!) seriously sleep just isnt happening!!! 

also is there any harm in sometimes laying on the right rahter thant he preferred left? i know this is going to sound really weird (your prob all used to my weirdest worries ever syndrome) but i worry about....squashing and damaging the placenta by laying on the right :blush:! last time i had it checked it was sort of half front and half back curling round the womb. i just always think being so heavy il cause it to squish and fail by laying on it :dohh: im a nut job eh!!! 

whats with this darkness? its so rainy and grim i need the light on ! xxx


----------



## Samie18

I'm sure he will be scrummy!

Don't worry about squashing your placenta the right side thing is because your vena cava is on the right side and this is the main artery that supplies the blood round so the added pressure can reduce it. But a little time on your right should be fine.

I had pains everywhere so sleep was non existent for me either...its just preparation for when baby is here!


----------



## betty14

Hay that's a fab deal you got! :thumbup: glad the weaning is going well and he likes his juice from a beaker :) your HV sounds nice! Ours is awful feel like she wants to pat you on the head and give you a lolly!! 

I am wondering more and more about how my labour will start.... I really would like to avoid induction but if it has to be I'm not scared or worried just rather not haha! 

Anna I sleep on my right for some of the night as my hips hurt if I stay on the one side.... I tend to switch when I have a wee which about every hour now she is fully engaged :wacko: 

Samie Sofia is such a pretty little lady and looks so happy and content you are clearly doing a wonderful job :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Samie* - that is a shame! Hope you find a solution! And the pics are lovely! She is a cutie!

*Betty* - fully engaged! How exciting! I was monitoring my cm like a hawk towards the end and noticed just a tinge of blood on the night I went into labour - could have easily missed it though!

*Hay* - I have tried Jake with a beaker but he can't get the hang of it. I think the spout is too hard so I am waiting for a Nuby one to be delivered that has a softer spout! I might not bother with the new teats & just send them straight back - not sure how much better they will be than my DIY ones! Sorry about the eye infection, that can't be nice for him. Hope he feels better soon! Congrats on the ebay bargain too! ;)

*Anna* - I had all sorts of pains towards the end, I slept any way I could! I wouldn't worry!

xx


----------



## hay246

No not on fb Samie. Aww she has changed so much love little girls in headbands she is havin a great time isn't she little cutie!

Yeah it is a good deal. I know brand new the pushchair alone is 155 so with cosy toes etc it would be a bit more. So I'm happy  

Posted same time abbi. Yeah he doesn't do the beaker himself yet but will let me do it. He only seems to like the one that folds down. The one that is rounder he won't drink out of!
Fussy! 

Anna I also slept however I could.
X


----------



## Samie18

Luckily Sophia is good with her beaker. We have the Tommee tippee non spill one. I started her on it at 4 months so she's quite use to it now!

Thats the first time ive put her in a headband. firstly because it was too big and secondly because she was pretty much bald for so long lol


----------



## MrsHopeful

Oohh I must have missed some posts out the other day-just seen them now
CONGRATULATIONS AmeliaLily!! Awww that so sweet 
I am a summer baby too!!
Samie-do you mean she kept eating sand? Eeewww 
Annaouska-that's awful....I hope the bullies feel guilt for what they drove hat poor girl to-that's just so sad!!
Pinkyeyes-haha bouncing off your boob-mine haven't grown boo-a few people have asked if I am pregnant-belly a bit bigger -(it's normally big so I dunno how thy noticed ha ha).
Pink-awww bet Esmae looks cute kicking away.
Sara-I got Ov pains but not really severe ones, hope you're not in too much pain!
Awww Samie, those pics are so cute!!!


----------



## annanouska

Mrs H i hated being asked that when it was a secret as i didnt want to say yes but didnt want to say no and it be bad luck! i used to often tell them to get lost in a jokey way or otherwise avoid answering! 

thanks for the sleeping advice-i dont know why i have a placenta phobia! think ive somehow found out placenta issues and UCA are the danger facotrs at this stage so naturally i worry about them BUT i am being a lot less stressy than i used to! 

really random query- what do you all like to drink (regular drinks) ive always avoided sugary drinks and grew up on sugar free things or water but recently ive found i just dont like anythign with sweetner in I find it too artificial! not sure if its a pregnancy thing or if its because i know sweetner is bad for you but i just cant be doing with it. so my fluid intake now is either decaf tea (mmmmm tea) or water but im getting bored of glass after glass of water. new thing i have tried today is pure fruit juice (yumm) poured in the glass just a dash more than you would put in of squash and then topped up with either water or sparkling water. quite tasty :thumbup: sorry for random digression!


----------



## Samie18

Water is my fave! Ice cold from the fridge yum yum ! When I go to work I freeze a bottle then take it to work so it stays cold.....just a bummer first thing because you get a dribble lol


----------



## annanouska

i like sucking ice cubes :wacko: forgot about that!!! weird pregnancy thing !!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hello everyone  
I have been reading the posts but will struggle to answer everything. Ollie just prompted me to answer the cup thing! He has had his nuby cup a few times with the soft spout whichhe loves to chew on but when any liquid comes out he spits it out! Ive tried water and orange juice, he pulls a face like youre trying to poison him :haha::haha: This morning tried his tommy tippee cup with the hard spout, he didnt drink from it himself but let me put it in his mouth and he swallowed small amounts, it was hot chocolate :thumbup:
Cant believe how close Anna and Betty are now  
Hello to everyone I havnt mentioned is well and having a nice weekend.
DH has gone for hgv medical, not going well so far, first as he got in the car he dropped the cash to pay for the medical it blew up the road out of sight but he did manage to find it, then I gave him the address as 1Ridgeway coz I thought there was only one but is Avenue, Crescent, Road, bloody lots if them! He found it just in time, hope they dont do his bp first :haha::haha:
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna and/orBetty you can go into labour tomorrow and have babies after midnight and theyll share my bday  x


----------



## betty14

Anna I have to say my whole pregnancy I've been a fizzy aholic.... Naughty I know but I have craved the fruity ones like the limited edition fantas! I also love juice with ice cubes :cloud9: 

Honey I would love to go into labour! She seems far to comfy in there!! 

How are you feeling now? 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Samie/Honey/Hay* - we have the tommy tippee one too but he doesn't like it. The sound of his gums rubbing on the spout goes through me too so I have taken it off him for now! Nuby one has just arrived so going to try that in a sec!

*Anna* - I drink squash - all day long! I love strawberry ribena, or asda's lemon & lime which is really good! Doesn't have that artificial taste! Other than that sparkling water and orange juice! Love it! 

xx


----------



## Samie18

Haha Sophia loves squeaking it too!


----------



## betty14

Abbie have you tried the strawberries and cream robinsons they made for the jubilee? 

It is sooooooooooooooo delicious! 

X xx


----------



## hay246

im a squash lover too! robinsons all the way for me haha, i find with ribena i have to tip in half the bottle to make it taste strong enough for me!!


x


----------



## pink23

With expressing im trying to drink plenty of squash to. I really love peach and plain lemon mmm xx


----------



## Abbi808

Betty - that sounds amazing! I will have to try it!

Girls - I am so annoyed! I went to next today to treat Jake to some nice Sleepsuits. Spent £14 on a set, bright blue & red with cars/stars - fab! So I brought them home and put them in the wash and I have just gone to put one on Jake and it's tiny! I looked at the size and it's 0-3 months!! I am so angry as I know I picked up a hanger with 6-9 so they must have been put on the wrong one. So by the time I have bought another set I will have spent £28 on 3 sleep suits! :( Put me in a right mood! 

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Ohh noo i hate that!

Stick them on Ebay as new and list they have been washed. They sell for pretty much the new price =o)


----------



## betty14

Abbie it is amazing! Loads if ice and it's so good! It's £1 a bottle in tesco atm :thumbup:

As for the sleepsuits, I'd put them back in the wrapper and take em back! It's so annoying when things like that happen especially when it's the shops fault! 

If not Samie is right stick em on eBay and explain what happened! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

fuming abbi, drives me mad things like that, so many times i have looked on hangers and label says different so i always check the labels now to make sure!

x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah try taking them back, i bought some shoes from mothercare got them home put them on her and they were super small then looked and its coz the were size 0 they swapped them for me. Dunno how the washing bit stands though..

I have spent alllllllll bloody night trying to load a video on FB from my new phone and it just wouldn't work but i think i finally got the right download and hopefully its on the way to being online! Its soooooo bloody frustrating!


----------



## annanouska

if they were in a packed id fold them back and take them back! if on a little hanger you could try rehanging them and carry label in saying it fell off. if not try and sell on ebay like samie said:flower: we had the same problem, i got this nice thick duffle coat thing months ago and it was listed as 0-3, took it home and was tiny baby!!!!!!! ive held it up tho and its actually not that small and just a bit shorter. i couldnt take it back as it was reduced to silly amounts and would have cost me more in fuel! if we dont use it suppose it will be on ebay! 

i dont know why but we seem to have lots of jackets! we have atleast one in each size but i think 2 for 3-6! im buying no clothes now until we meet him and know the size etc as we have quite a few things. 

thanks for the input on the drink....going to try some new squash flavours. i think pregnancy has made me a bit more fussy with some foods and tastes xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Cheers girls! I have put them on eBay as they kept the hanger & I doubt they will have them washed! Hopefully can make a good amount back to get some more! 

So annoying though! 

Samie - I love your videos! Xx


----------



## Samie18

Fingers crossed you get your money back....if they are at a low price near ending let me know if you want and I'll bid them up!

I was trying to reduce the amount of pics n vids I put on fb so not to bore everyone but the vids were toooo cute not too lol


----------



## annanouska

i never find anyones pics and vids boring! you would if you had my iphone- theres about 50 pictures of the cats! 

to be honest i have no idea how to sell anything on ebay! im an ebay virgin :haha: i have got a couple of things from them tho! DH godfather sells a lot so will ahve a lesson when i need to sell anything :thumbup: 

walked around cheshire oaks today with zero rests depite feeling like i was busting for a wee the whole time! didnt buy much, got some tinted moisturiser from the body shop as i feel like a hobo recently and my skin is quite patchy so going to try this as much lighter than a full foundation. i look remarkably better with make up but i dont wear it often. i think its in defiance as mum and sister wont even go to asda without a full face on! 

also got LO a longsleeved hooded t shirt with a denim shirt that looks like a jacket that goes over the top. its really cute and the shirt thing is all poppers so easy too- was reduced to £5 so got it in 6-9! i know i said no clothes but thought was a bargain!!!! also got a wrist rattle. was 50p in m and s from £5 and is very soft with a giraffe on- thought can put on the safety bar on pram or something xxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Annaouska-I have just laughed when they said it (have told a coupl of people who asked) -not long till my scan thankfully then I can tell everyone 
I normaLy drink mainly water as I love it but the past few days water has tasted funny, as has my decaf tea, in fact everything I drink tastes awful....and I don't fancy any food-I am eating but not njoying anything boo. I normally love squash-also gone off that Pah.
Abbi8-awww Next baby clothes are gorgeous!! How annoying!!


----------



## betty14

samie the pics and vids never get boring love seeing them!!

abbie hope they sell well, if you need ill bid against samie to get them up a bit :winkwink:

anna sounds like you got some bargains today :thumbup: hope your not too sore after :hugs:

mrs h the taste thing is common and should pass :hugs:

hope everyone else is doing well

x x x


----------



## Abbi808

Anna - eBay is great! You should give it a go! I get so much from there - it's such a buzz when you get something for a great price too! Have you tried that garner bb cream? It's fab! I am a full face of foundation girl myself but I use it if I am in the house and have people coming over - very lightweight but looks great!

Samie/Betty - thank you!! That is so nice of you both. Really hope to get as much money back as poss so I can buy a new set! Poor baby only has 4 sleep suits that fit him at the mo - ha! 

I know what you mean about worrying about Boring people Samie. It's so hard web you get a good one though! I don't care!!!! Hahaha! ;)

Betty - coulsn't find that strawberries and cream on asda (we have home delivery) wish we had a tesco close by...

Mrs Hopeful - they are lovely, I like to get the odd thing from there cos the quality is great - just pricy! Worth it for certain things though :D I had this awful metallic tase in my mouth for ages - it was disgusting. It should pass though - just all the hormones! ;)

Xx


----------



## Abbi808

Sorry about typos! On iPhone! X


----------



## betty14

Aww Abbie that's rubbish! Not sure where else definitely has it, I'm surprised that asda don't tbh! Do you have a sainsburys close by? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I got mine in sainsburys but haven't seen it in many places


----------



## annanouska

our asda has lots- just went this morning to do the shop! feel like ive run a marathon now :haha: 

how are you feeling betty? are you getting impatient now or just ticking along? 

I wondered how early you all got your prams etc? we have pram and carseat at MIL was thinking of getting it and putting it in the shed sometime soon (its waterproof etc). i wont build the pram until he comes home tho. 

im having a clothing crisis i keep worrying ive not got the right things or too much or too little etc. its so hard as everyone says different things. im going to jsut stick with waht i have then go out once hes here then we can see the sizing etc better xxx


----------



## Samie18

We had the pram in the garage from about 5 months


----------



## betty14

Anna thanks for asking I am ok! Hope your not feeling too sore! 

We bought our pram at 20 weeks and have had it indoors set up since 38wks:thumbup:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

glad you are ticking along ok Betty. I bet you are getting excited now :thumbup: Im bored already of my mum ringing me all the time saying- are you not in labour yet, have you had the castor oil i said have you ahd a curry etc etc ?!!!!! im not even at EDD yet :growlmad: MIL is the opposite saying its going so fast and he will only come when hes ready etc. TBH i find it all annoying! im not rushing him and could wait fine I just dont like the worrying so want him to get here safe est with all these weird pains im getting now. 

low down just above pelvis really hurts on right side i think its ligaments stretching as its under apron :blush: so all that extra weight and LO too. only hurts if i get up and down or roll in bed and the first few steps so figured if it was really dangerous pain it would hurt all the time!

When I had my consultant the other week they said they will book induction for 40 + 12 but may book it for 40 + 5 depending what they think when i go back at 40 weeks. 

hope samie is enjoying her last week off :cry: and honey is having a nice birthdy. ive just made banoffee loaf. andrew loves banoffee and i had a tin of caramel in the cupboard and found the recipie in wiatrose the other day. it looks gorgeous- dont think il have any as it has ripe bananas in- yuck!!!!!!! i like them greeny yellow not yellowy brown! xxx


----------



## Abbi808

I have one fairly close - a few miles! I might see if Morrisons do it as my bf goes in there a lot on his lunch! Thanks girls!

*Anna *- we got ours when I was about 7/8 months pregnant? I put it up straight away and kept it in the spare room - take it you are superstitious? ;) Don't worry about the clothes, you will find that sleep suits are the easiest thing for the first couple of months - the amount of nappy changes make anything else too much hard work. As long as you have plenty of them you will be fine! And the pains sound totally normal - I had so many towards the end! Not long to go now!! :D

xx


----------



## annanouska

:happydance: i dreamt Betty went into labour last night :happydance: 

sorry to be annoying when you log on but I was so excited for you!!! Less than a week to go now even if she gets evicted by the heavies :haha: xxx


----------



## Samie18

I think her time has come to be evicted lol

I have finally booked and confirmed the holiday and Wedding!!!

We scrapped the Italy idea because the Lake pretty much has rain all of May and June =o( Shame because it looked lovely! Anyway were getting married in Skiathos. We fly out May 24 for a date May 31st onwards eeeeeee i'm excited now but now the stress really begins!!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna Betty hasnt logged in since just before 5pm yesterday and I did tell her she disappointed me as she hadnt gone into labour to have baby on my bday :haha::haha::haha: Maybe I put her into labour via emotional blackmail!! Lol
Samie thats sooo exciting, you have to arrive so many days before to sort all the legal paperwork dont you, coz I remember reading that when we were considering marrying abroad 
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## annanouska

yey sammie :happydance: would be good if Betty has gone into labour yey! :thumb up: 

im a bit worried now if they are busy when i need to go in-i rung my MW this morning as on top of these weird ligament paints last night i got a really sore spot just across and up from belly button where my placenta curls round its quite tender and a bit worse this morning :nope: MW told me to ring day assessment as i may have internal bleeding :cry: day unit basically said yesterday last night and today they are completely full with no beds and no staff :wacko: i find that worrying if you went into labour if it would all be ok :shrug: 

i told her i have MW tomorrow and more than happy to wait until then but wanted to ask if serious or should i see my gp etc-kind of got told i don't know but we are really busy so take some pills go to bed and if you still feel bad ring back. :nope: how am i meant to make my own medical assessment of if i am serious or not!!! 

I think I will just wait until MW tomorrow unless it gets really bad. LO still moving just a little less than usual but not less enough id really notice if i wasn't being extra cautious xxx


----------



## hay246

Hope all is ok Anna!

Betty I hope you have gone into labour lol!

Honey hi hope you are all well now? 

Samie oooo how exciting! I couldn't be doing with the organising ha ha I would forget something. Me and my boyfriend aren't into marriage though so its just not me really but I love seeing other peoples pics. Is that greece?

I am going to go to our local tesco about half hour away and stock up on nappies jars etc payday! Cheaper than our co op and sick of gettin everything in dribs and drabs! 

Little man having his first hair cut tomorrow!

Back to work for me next week too ahhh! But my day goes fast so won't be too bad and I do enjoy my job which is always a good thing!

Xx


----------



## annanouska

have a great top up shop- bet you come abck with loads of other things too!!! 

looking good for betty :winkwink: 

im still hurting :cry: but it seems extra bad if i bend and things so maybe just ligaments. provided LO moves ok im trying to hold off until MW tomorrow. 

Apparently im going out to lunch with 2 friends from work. I tried to skip it as my feet are huge and i have this pain too but got told to man up!!! Think as well i get a bit nervous, ive never really done many social things since i moved here so i find it all weird but itl be good just got to look on map where im going now LOL :haha: xxx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah we have to be there 7 days before the Wedding. Were going for 2 weeks. I'm excited as it will be Sophia's first holiday!

I'm completely not into Wedding's either Hay! We've been together 12 years now and engaged for so many i can't even remember haha. I'm dreading it because i really don't want any fuss or people watching me!!! I'm just gonna get drunk lol I'm just fed up of saying my boyfriend and sounding like a kid! It will also be nice for Sophia to have the same name.

I hope Betty has gone in to Labour a baby Daisy is on her way!

Anna if you still have the pain ring in and get them to check you out! No matter how busy they are they need to deal with you because waiting until tomorrow might be too long. If you were in labour they would have to see you or refer you to another hospital. 

xx


----------



## hay246

Yeah that's the only reason i would want to get married for the same name ha ha. Fella or partner I usually say sounds a bit more grown up hahaha :haha: not much though!

Yeah Anna if youre in pain I would take Samies advice! I can't wait to take allister on hols think will be either Egypt in January or Spain in June time not too sure yet! 

X


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi everybody!
I'm excited that Betty might be in labour, thought it must be any day now.
Samie, congrats on booking your wedding abroad. My hubby and I had a big wedding and there were defo days in the run up to that when we thought going abroad would have been a smarter idea! We had a fantastic day in the end, but it was hard work getting there!
Anna, I agree with the others about getting checked out. Hope you feel better soon.
Lovely to read all your posts!
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Thanks! We have a wedding planner out in skiathos so I'm hoping I'll leave it to her!

Betty's silence must be something going on...she's never this quiet, even on FB

and Beths silence isnt like her either I hope her pain wasn't anything serious!

X


----------



## pink23

Ooh hope we hear from betty soon x


----------



## hay246

anna hope you are ok!

i think betty must have gone into labour??? 

x


----------



## Samie18

There is a post on her fellas wall saying congrats 22 hrs ago so i'm guessing baby Daisy is here
=o)))

Beth where are youuuuuu i'm worried!

xx


----------



## annanouska

:flower: betty must have done!!! yey!!! 

Hello everyone :hugs: 

went in yesterday expecting the usual quick trace pee in a pot go home job but got admitted!! all a bit of a drama. 

they dont actually know what pain is but was worried it was appendicitis btu they dont think it is as bloods all clear so may just be inflamed and baby is sat on it :shrug: got white blood cells and a bit of protein in urine, bp higher thn normal and feet are huge but they dont think tis pre-e :shrug: 

had two traces done and also another scan all looks normal. i still have the pain but not as bad- treating me with antibiotics. 

thanks for everyoens concern and encouragemnt to go in. they were so full i had to go on to the maternity ward with the new babies. i only got 1 hrs sleep and got quite upset as htey were all there with their los and i was just on my own! 

im home now and told to rest and have to go back to my ususal consultant next week. xxxx

im so excited for betty was all that was keeping me cheerful in there as no phone signal and i got a tv card and it owuldnt work


----------



## Samie18

Ahhh I'm so pleased to hear from you! Better to be safe than sorry. I can't wait until he's here I'm twitched for you lol


----------



## annanouska

you so would have laughed tho i was upset at ahving to stay in then upset i had no baby! but LO did wriggle extra amoutns to make me feel better- poor thing is resting now xxx


----------



## hay246

Ah glad your ok Anna!

Yay Samie defo is here then. Can't wait for update from Betty!


Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Glad youre ok Anna  xx


----------



## Samie18

Awww that's not nice your were on the ward with the babies but that will be you soon!!


----------



## betty14

Hey girls! Daisy is here!!!!!

It's a veeeeery long and eventful story so will post a proper update when I've had some more sleep :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Oohh is Betty in labour/a mummy?  if so, congrats Betty!!
Annaouska-glad you're ok now......and you will be there with your baby soon!!
Hay-we seem to have Tescos popping up on every corner here.....I think there are far too many supermarkets near me....do you like in a village?
Samie-Oohhhh how exciting-have fun planning your wedding


----------



## Samie18

Can't wait to hear about it!! And see her!! Sleep well xxx


----------



## Samie18

Oh and how big was she? X


----------



## pink23

Cant wait to hear all about it x x


----------



## Diddums

Yay Betty gave birth yesterday to Daisy :)


----------



## AmeliaLily

Yay congratulations betty!!! Soooo exciting!! Can't wait to hear all about it!! 

Glad you are ok now Anna  x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Wow big congratulations to Betty! I'll bet she's loving being a mummy already! 
Glad you're ok Anna!
Hi everyone else!
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Huge congratulations Betty, so glad its over and you have your little princess  Cant wait to hear your birth story and see photos of Daisy  xxx


----------



## Sinn

Congratulations Betty!


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: yey Betty :hugs: shes very cute on FB :flower: 

glad your both safe and well look forward to the birth story and all the dramas. 

They were so busy on our unit that one poor lady opposite waters broke and was getting bad contractions for 4 hours in the waiting room but they still couldnt admit her :wacko: 

will be nice to hear all about Daisy and how the cat family take to her xxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Betty* - Congratulations! Can't wait to hear from you!! :D

*Anna *- glad you are OK! You rest up - not long to go now!! 

*Samie* - wedding sounds fab! Plus you get a holiday too - I LOVE to organise things so if I ever get married I will probably love the planning more than the actual day! haha! 

I have hay fever! Grrrr! Need to find something I can take whilst bf'ing cos Jakey is combi-fed now! *Honey* - do you know of anything? Sleep suits are on £7! They finish tonight - hoping they go for a bit more. Fingers crossed! Jakey is getting faster and faster at crawling around now - he still only uses his arms (like an army crawl) though. It's so cute!!

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Abbi - dont think there is any antihistamine you can take while bf but if he is combi fed speak to the pharmacist and ask when the medication would be at its peak in your system, you could then probably time it around his feeds so its almost or completely out of your system xx


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks Honey! I will do that! xx


----------



## hay246

MrsH yeah I liv in middle of nowhere basically haha everywhere decent is a half hour plus drive away! Decent shop wise about an hour! Such a pain!

Annoyed with the Luna I got I am now trying to resell and I wish I had of stuck to my main idea of gettin the petite star zia. It has a floating harness which I am not a fan of at all!

Aw abbi I can't wait to c allister crawl. He prefers sitting up tho so maybe he will be a bum shuffler ? Ha ha 
X


----------



## AmeliaLily

A


----------



## Samie18

How did the sleepsuits go Abbi?

Can't wait for your update Betty, hope she's good for you!

x


----------



## hay246

I'm dying to HeAr from Betty too!!! 
Hope both are doing well xx


----------



## Samie18

I hope Beth is ok too....another quiet day from her =o(


----------



## annanouska

:flower: Im ok...I was feeling really sorry for myself yesterday but I think im over it now aided by ordering then new out cup holder for pram! Think I developed baby envy form being in the hospital! I learnt some useful things before labour though 
1. you certainly DO need a mini fan- its too hot and im suprised i didnt pass out and the fact they shut the windows and the door to the 5 bay room at night nearly killed me!!! 
2. as soon as they say bfast / lunch is there go get some! otherwise you get rubbish things left over! 
3. you really do not need to take lots of useless stuff-some poor babies were in a cot witha thousand new blankets and toys etc. 
4. if your maternity pad leaks a bit and you have a bit of a stain on jammas nobody really notices or actually cares (major worry now gone!) 
5. visitors are annoying but atleast only there for 2 x 1 hour slots 
6. the midwives and nurses are really over worked so dont go expecting ot be 'looked after' or shown how to do too much with baby as they just dont have time!! 

The pain is a lot better now, still got it but antibiotics have helped loads. my feet are beyond a joke now i can just about slide andrews size 11 flip flows on but cant walk anyway and have to rock waddle form foot to foot as they are so huge i cant get the movement to lift foot for walking! suppose its my only real complaint but its getting silly now! 

Looking forward to Bettys update-the pictures on FB are really cute :happydance: 

got my haircut this morning- looking forward to that might feel more human! 

shame about the pram hay, your not having much luck :dohh: 

Samie what shifts are you going back on monday with :hugs: 

hope the hayfever is ok Abbi- i dont know but is piriton an option when BF? only wandered as i know children have it but not sure on babies :shrug: 

wander how Ollie is getting on now and Lilly too :flower: 

ps, you can be really proud of me- picked up pram and carseat yday! they are in the shed. MIL was all like- oh leave it here il bring it round as soon as you have baby!! she was really irritating me yesterday. she kept asking how i am doing x y and z with baby and when id say she basically looked dissaprovingly - i just said thats my ideas but i will wait and see as every baby is different. then i got told if i dont go back to work i should sell my car, am i sure i can cope with the cats blah blah. we get on really well normally but she just irritated me yesterday no end. she did give us the things she has got for LO though- got a mobile for cot and some sleepsuits and a nice cardi......all be it 12-18 months?????!!!!!!! apparantly was in the sale :nope:


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks *Anna* - well done for getting the baby stuff! You don't need to worry! Good that you learned a few things about the hospital. The main thing I would say is - IT'S HOT! I took longsleeved/legged jim jams & a thick dressing gown as it was winter and I was baking! haha! I don't know about the medicine, I still haven't been to the chemist cos feeling a bit better today. I will probably go this afternoon so I will find out! thank you though :D

*Samie* - Sleepsuits went for £12.05 so once ebay/paypal fees are taken off I will have around £10 which means I only lost £4! Not too bad! :D Also, I forgot to tell you that I have been reading 50 shades - I am on the last one now, only just started it though. I love it!! I don't want it to end! I was thinking who could play Grey in the film but I can't think of anyone that amazing! hahaha!

xx


----------



## Samie18

Awww Beth sorry you felt a bit down. What hospital you at? The Midwives on Delivery should give you much better care than the ward. We have about 5 Midwives for CDS for 12 beds but the ward has 2 Midwives to 26 beds and and assesment unit which has 1 midwife 9-4. It's hard going when busy!
Go in to labour tonight coz i'm back in Stockport until tomorrow night i'll come be your personal assistant =o)

I'm back Monday on a late 13:30 until 21:30 i'm gonna miss my baby soooooooo much =o( she will prob be in bed when i get back too =o(

Glad the sleepsuits went resonable enough!
I'm thinking of reading the fifty shades again and i never re read books but i feel like i'm missing being part of their life. All though i've gotta wait a while because my mum just asked to borrow them :haha:

I can't wait for the film but have no idea who will play them, whoever it is better do it justice! Will be interesting to see how they do the films because there will be a whole lot of scenes cut out otherwise it will be a porno hahaha

Oh and the BNF bible for meds says

Breast-feeding

Most antihistamines are present in breast milk in varying amounts; although not known to be harmful, most manufacturers advise avoiding their use in mothers who are breast-feeding.

Hello everyone else!

x


----------



## annanouska

hehehe samie! I dont think i actually will ever go into labour naturally :haha: i dont even get BH he loves to sit high and generally other than the feet issue :growlmad: i dont feel any different than i did throughout pregnancy!! 

The MW were so nice i just felt so sorry for them :hugs: i think labour ward might be different as you said, I will just potter along. im not actually worried about going into labour or anything. 

It is interesting wathcing first time mums with their NB as a FTM who is still pregnant because i sat there thinking get a grip woman that baby does not need 4 blankets a vest a sleepsuit and a hat!!!!!!!!!! hope i dont turn into a crazy mum hehe. 

oh my cup holder turned up so between cup holder, my shiny hair and the fact im going to cook a bacon and (not runny :growlmad: ) egg buttie for my lunch im cured! 

hope to hear from Betty soon Im so excited :happydance: xxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hay...I would like to live in the countryside 
Glad the sleep suits went for a decent price.
Annaouska-ouch-your feet sound painful-hopefully your labour isn't too far away!
Samie-I hope your time at work flies past and you are do busy you don't have time o miss Sophi


----------



## Samie18

I must be a saddo with too much time on my hands because I keep checking in and everybody is sooooo silent..... people just have lives lol =o)

Uhh well I'm driving back to Norfolk tonight...the joys!


----------



## annanouska

haha samie we can be sad saps together as i keep doing the same! 

i thought....il not post anything else yet as im hogging the thread :haha: 

have a safe trip back home, hope you feel better after seeing your family xxx


----------



## hay246

ha ha i was doing the same i wouldnt worry about it ! still hoping to see a pic of daisy and hear bettys story, hope they both doing well

hope everyone else is good... got a christening to go to tomorrow, allister has black trousers white shirt and a black waistcoat with the red detail in pocket and a bow tie cant wait to put him in it!! 
then back to work monday for me too samie! aaaahhhhh

x


----------



## MrsHopeful

I am too tired to write much, but keep checking the thread


----------



## annanouska

hay that sounds sooooooo cute! its my friends wedding on 31st october (im a bit gutted as looked forward to haloween at home so i could get LO a little outfit LOL) and im going to get a little cute set for him to wear. 

not sure if we are taking LO yet-he is obviously invited and its just he ceremony and then a meal (not a traditional reception) but I will see what he is like he should be approx 3 1/2-4 months ish! 

im looking forward to Bettys birth story too. :hugs: 

hope all the TTC ladies are ok and those with bumps too-think MRs H scan is soon. 

HUbby thinks LO will arrive on 7th July :nope: I say nope! He will need evicting! 

Is it really weird everytime i go to the loo i get excited thinking there may be a show :haha: there never is tho and theres no contractions or anything :growlmad: xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

No you are not sad Samie I check probably hourly too :haha::haha:
Hay hope christening is lovely, he will be the best dressed little man there 
MrsH the tiredness is awful but will soon pass then return when baby arrives :haha::haha:
Anna not weird at all the anticipation will be immense for you now 
Xx


----------



## annanouska

Hubby got LO some Timberland boots today in the sale 6-9 months. THey are like the proper Timberland ones but obviously soft and not heavy. He was so proud about them and keeps looking at the LOL! 

Good luck tomorrow for hay and samie, try not to be too sad the babies will be ok :hugs: it will be nice to see new people and the money will be nice for you to enjoy. We are saving up pound coins to get togehter for family days out etc . 

Honey do you work or do you stay at home with the LOs? I am not thinking about work as best as I can-really need to get a better job as and when :dohh: xxx


----------



## Samie18

Least i'm not the only sad one lol

Can't believe Betty is keeping me in suspenders all this time =o) I mean it's not like shes doesn't have spare time now or anything hehe!!

I can't believe we're back tomorrow Hay! What hours you working?

The Timberland sound cute! Can you believe your lille man will be here in no more than 17 days!!!It's gone sooooo quickly

xx


----------



## annanouska

just noticed the baby show is on in manchester 31st aug- 2nd sep (fri-sun) £17 for 2 adult tickets when ordered in advance or £16.50 on the door. THought it may be ideal for Samie if visiting family and interested in that sort of thing also Kix works in manchester i think so close for her :flower: 

think we might go-its on at event city (essentially the trafford center) but will order near the time still get nervous :haha: 

17 days max doesnt sound tooooo bad i suppose :winkwink: think he has dropped a little today but still nothing exciting going on :growlmad: other than having hiccups atm on my bum which is really weird :haha: 

the suspense from Betty is taunting hey :winkwink: bit like whens he tested and got the BFP! I remember setting up camp with the laptop that day in bed waiting :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## Samie18

Haha I remember waiting for her to test too lol seems like yesterday!

Baby show would be good....depends if I'm working though =o(

Since Sophia started saying boo she says it all the time it's soooo cute!


----------



## betty14

hello girls! 

sorry i have been mia but not been feeling too good!

here it is then.... the somewhat edited version as its a very very long story!!

my total labour time is recorded as 2 days 20 hrs!!!

anyway here goes, my waters broke on saturday afternoon whilst in tesco :haha: but it was only trickles....wasnt 100% sure that it was my waters so just decided to see what happened but it continued to trickle so called the hospital sunday morning and went in sunday afternoon to delivery, they confirmed it was my waters and i was told if labour hadnt began i would need to be induced on monday.....

no proper labour started so i called at 10 am monday and was told to go in at 2 pm.... they monitored me and i was contracting regularly but not anything productive enough to be making progress....at 4 i was told to go for a walk for two hrs to see if i could get into proper labour and if not they would start induction when i got back....
well 2 hrs later no labour so they put me back on the monitor again but she was wiggling so much it took a very long time to get a good enough trace to start the induction :wacko:

this is where it all gets a blur with time etc... the started the drip and i coped for about 12 hrs without pain relief, they kept turning the drip up and eventually i had gas and air which i hated! but was so very tired i needed something! in amoungst all this at some point i was examined and was a good 3 almost 4 and was told when they examined me next time if i hadnt progressed id have to have a surgical delivery which i really didnt want :nope:

after i started the gas and air i had a break from the monitors and went to the toilet and got stuck as the contractions became continuous and i couldnt walk! it was at this point i couldnt cope any longer and had well and truly hit my limit both with pain and exhaustion so i had an epidural (which as you all know i realllllllly didnt want) after this was put in i was finally more comfortable and was going to try and sleep before the next examination! i sent mum and oh out to have some breakfast as i was sure it would be a while yet!...... well no sooner had they got down and ordered coffee i was resting on my side when all of a sudden i had to push!!!! 

the mw said to me to blow them away as they didnt know if i was at 10or now well i tried but my body was just doing it and there was no stopping it! i begged her to check and i called mum and oh back....

i was so relieved to be told i was 10 and to go ahead! 

the epidural took the pain away but i could still feel my legs and most importantly the contractions! 

my second stage of labour was just 54 mins! i have a graze for which i am very lucky because she was born with her hand by her face! i had a small bleed after and she had meconium in her water which was broken somewhere in amongst the induction in the early hours of the morning!

she is just perfect and despite being induced i was very lucky to be able to deliver naturally! she was born at 11:09 am and weighed in at 8lbs 5.5oz, we were kept in till weds and i am on fragmin injections but she is bf like a champ and sleeps in between feeds i am a very lucky lady she is just perfect :)

i really hope this all makes sense and i havent gone round the houses too much or forgotten any details haha! sorry it took so long to put it up! 

hope you are all well!!

not long anna cant wait to hear about the arrival of your lo!!

x x x


----------



## Samie18

Ohhhh wow you had a long process!

She's lovley though and has more hair than Sophia already lol and don't worry about the epidural you don't get a gold star for suffering =o)

Fab she BF well makes life sooooo much easier!

Look forward to all the new piccies to come!
What was the Williams stuff they sent you

xx


----------



## betty14

I wouldn't have made it without the epi so it's all good :thumbup: 

They sent us a gift box with a babygrow and hat and a little rabbit so so cute! 

Hope your ok about going back to work Samie! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty great to see ur birth story. You are a hero  With that weight you did really well xxx Glad the bf is going well xx


----------



## Samie18

Awww how lovely of them. Do you have a connection to them then?

I'm getting sad about leaving her even though it is with Chris! I'm just gonna miss her =o(
They have already started messing me about. I got a call today asking me to work on the ward rather than delivery tomorrow, I don't mind but obviously they have no staff again and I'm one of few that will go to the ward so it's me being swapped again!


----------



## annanouska

awww Betty great to hear from you :hugs: 

Was a long process for you but all turned out fine in the end eh :thumbup: well done on lasting so long with no pain relief and glad the epi went ok for you. I desperatly dont want one but ive changed my mind a bit recently and will consider it at the time :thumbup: 

she was a good weight too :flower: so glad she is feeding well too-ive really warmed to BF now so i hope we manage but i wont mind if we cant :shrug: 

I love her little lips they are so cute :cloud9: 

it is officially my month and week now but will certainly be overdue but im just looking forwards to my appointment on thursday as should find out more then 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks honey, I am very proud of myself and mostly of her she is amazing!! 

Samie my oh works for them :thumbup: 

That's rubbish about work, by all accounts they are very busy at the mo they closed our hospital while I was there and mw today said it was shut again today and the next closest was shut too! 

Hope it's not too hard to leave her at least you know she is safe as she is with her daddy! X x


----------



## Samie18

Ahhhh I see lol whats he do?


----------



## PinkyEyes

Awww congrats Betty! Reading your birth story made up for one born not being on tonight. Glad you're little one is so perfect, you must be so happy!
I did race for life today (walking, not running) so I feel shattered. Keep making hubby do everything as "I carried another person 5k today!" it's working so far!
Xx


----------



## betty14

Anna sorry we posted at the same time!! 

At the time if you need the epi you will certainly want one!! Can't wait for your lo to arrive won't be long now! Don't worry about going overdue :hugs: 

Samie he is a KERS technician, do you follow f1? 

Pinky thanks she is just perfect!! well done you for doing race for life!!! Lol at getting oh to do it all! But so you should :thumbup: 

X x 

X


----------



## Samie18

Yup love F1! How fab! Good job to have! You get tickets for races?


----------



## hay246

Pinky well done for doing race for life. I would milk it from oh too ha ha

Betty it was a long process but they are so worth it! If you didn't want to post a pic on here could you email me one? Not sure if you still have it from when you sent recipes. Epi was saviour for me too!

Anna not long now excitIng!

Samie I do 9-5 so not too bad 

Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Wow betty your story is amazing!! I must say i'm getting scared of giving birth now!! I know it will be worth it but you still have to go through it to get there!! 

I'm going to the baby show in Manchester on 1st sep with my friend but it would be lovely to see any of you there!! 

Not long now Anna wow!! Xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Amelia how you feeling? The baby show should be fab. 
Lovely british summer we're having :haha::haha:
Hope everyone had a good weekend xx


----------



## betty14

Samie unfortunately we don't get tickets to races we do get tickets to other motoring events have you heard of the goodwood festival of speed? We get free entry every year for that! 

My oh is one of only 2 techs for Williams so he might go trackside at some point!

Hay I will send one to you in a mo! I was going to suggest emailing you one :thumbup: 

Amelia it's not too scary just go with the flow and when it comes to pushing listen to what they tell you! And just remember every pain is one closer to meeting your little person and I know it's cliche but you do forget it all once they put the baby on you! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Hay just realised I didn't save your email in my phone :dohh: can you pm it to me again please 

X. Xx


----------



## annanouska

:blush: forgot you were near to it too amelia :dohh: 

Hope Hay and Samie have good days today :hugs: 

I woke up soooo tired it was unreal. Had my porridge with DH then went back to bed! slept until just before 11!!! but didnt really sleep more nap for a bit hten wake as it hurts a lot to lay down. Only downside is now im worrying LO hasnt moved!!!!!! 

goes back to that saying- LO routine hasnt changed its mine :haha: think i felt better before the nap to be honest! 

3 more sleeps until consultant :happydance: im just trying to count down to random things to distract me. Still no show or anything going on :shrug: oh well!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna napping is good tho you need to rest!! 

I had shows every day from my dd onwards yet labour still didn't happen so don't worry that you hvaent had one as really they don't mean much :(

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Betty-wow, I didn't realise your labour was so long...bet you,re glad it's over!!.she is gorgeous


----------



## betty14

Mrs h I won't lie I was glad when she arrived :) she is totally worth it tho! 

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Awww she is such a cutie


----------



## annanouska

Betty you need a new ticker :happydance: 

just got back from groceries, got my snacks for hospital, little bags of dried fruit a few cereal bars and a pack of polos incase im sick as really dont do sick :nope: 

was like watching a fat geriatric shuffle around- LO was sat quite low so i was getting the lightening jabs through the girl bits plus my ankles are so bad i cant move my feet properly so sort of waddling foot to foot :haha: 

I ended up asleep nearly all day went back at 2 for another 3 hours- seriously out of character for me. I function good with no sleep normally and have been used to not resting all pregnancy due to insomnia and what not! 

LO has been really quiet today but bumbling around again now :cloud9: 

packed two last minute items- the baby scissors incase long nails and need a little trim and also one of the blankets as when i was in last week all the babies had their own blankets not just the hospital ones so i didnt want him to get bullied by the other babies for being different :rofl: 

hope everyone is ok-been thinking about hay and samie. xxx


----------



## hay246

Hope your first day back was ok Samie!!
Mine was fine went really fast and allister was fine. He was with my mum today and is with daddy wed when Im back in and he is taking him swimming I think. 

Amelia it is daunting but once your in labour it goes so fast and u forget the pain when you have them in your arms!

Glad you got everything now Anna! So close! 

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Well girls i'm dead!
I haven't stopped from the second i arrived to the second i left!

My knees, hips, ankles in fact everything ache oh just to sit down for 5 would have been nice!

Too many babies being born, we all need to stop TTC :haha::haha:

But i can't believe how tiny they all are i'm sure Sophia was never that small even the 8lbers plus looked tiny! Not good for the broodyness lol still i'm never having another!

To top it all off we were police checked as they were looking for a person so all cars in and out were being stopped to check we werent hiding anyone lol made me even later getting in =o(

Luckily some how Sophia survived her day with daddy beside the fact her nearly killed her! He let her eat a leaf in the garden which proceeded to get stuck in her throat and choke her so bad she threw up about 10 times!!

Ah well time to hit the pit i've gotta do it all again on Weds!


----------



## annanouska

Death by leaf! Poor little thing :hugs: I must have sympathy choked with her as i managed to choke on my baguette and you know when you need to breath in to get a good cough out but you cant and it makes it worse?! Glad she is ok :flower: 

Sounds like you were working on the same ward i was admitted to. the poor lady was going home at 9 and left at 10 30 as she still had discharge papers to complete :nope: They said they were really busy too- no idea why so many babies suddenly being born! i couldnt believe how short staffed they were and how over worked you all are! Is there a shortage or are they just like everybody else and expect you to do the job of 5 people? 

on the plus samie you watch this weight fall off you said you were trying to loose :happydance:

Sounds like hay had a good day :flower: 

Hope everyone is ok- i feel human again today so going to try and potter around a little. getting bored of this stupid hip/thigh cramp every single night every hour!!!!! ah well- all be worth it soon (ish!) xxx


----------



## Diddums

Hello everyone. Sorry I've not been around for a while. Just tryin to relax about my stupidly long annovulatory cycle. I decided to remove the light flow and put the spotting back in which means I am now cd152 and by the time my appointment comes with the RE I will be cd184 6 whole months without a period! If the RE doesn't give me provera and any other tests I need before clomid I will take the pill for a month. Might try and find my last packet of Yasmin as I know I get a breakthrough bleed a few days after the last pill for the month. Won't be a proper period but it might reset my periods. Any ideas? Might try to hunt down the pill just in case. Getting desperate lol. Hopefully I won't need it and the dr will prescribe me provera. What do you ladies think?

Right enough of me moping lol. I'm going I start reading 50 shades today. I told hubby to expect me to pounce. He didn't mind too much lol. We go on holiday next Friday for a week in Budapest so I'm going to enjoy the holiday and not being pregnant and have a few/lots of drinks. We've planned some activities so we are both very excited about having a break. Then when we get back our RE appointment is two weeks later so time will fly by!!

Got my progesterone level yesterday and it's 3ng/mol. Anything under 20 is considered annovulatory. Not a surprise though so not upset. Dr said it just provides further evidence so that RE can prescribe me clomid. She seemed certain I would be prescribed it 

On the plus side got hubby's SA results back. And I'm relieved to say they are excellent.

Reference results. --------- Hubby results
Ph: > 7.4. ----------- 8.1
Volume: >1.5ml ----------- 3ml
Count: >15mil/ml ----------- 81mil/ml
Motility: >35% ----------- 50%
Morphology: >4% ----------- 6%
Liquefaction: ------------ Normal
------------- No anti-sperm antibodies.

I'm so relived his results are excellent. Means that once I actually Ovulate we have a good chance of getting pregnant. 

Sorry for such a long post lol. 

How you ladies doing? 

Wow midwives seem very overworked. It's also a profession where you cant just leave a woman in labour when your shift ends I guess??

Betty - wow such a long labour! Glad it ended sell. And daisy does have the cutest lips! Xx

Anna hope LO doesn't keep you waiting too long. Good luck at the appointment. 

Hello everyone else :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Annaouska-lol laughing at being bullied for having a hospital blanket hehe. Maybe the extra sleep is your body trying to rest you before labour starts to conserve energy? Fingers crossed!!
Hay-glad your first day back went ok 
Samie-sounds like an exhausting first day back....I'm sure theres a baby boom right now-loads of people I know are pregnant!!
Diddums, wow 6 months is a long time-I'm afraid I have no idea, my cycles were irregular but were on the short length side....I hope you get prescribed what you need just after your holiday. Enjoy all your holiday drinks 
Yes Samie, do they just not employ enough midwives?


----------



## MrsHopeful

My work closed offices, we lost staff and gained other offices work, then they wonder why we have loads of outstanding work....erm, have a little think there bosses-Pah!!


----------



## Samie18

Fab news Diddums about your hubby! Once you get an egg you should get pregnant just fine =o) Not sure about the pill re setting things....might just be better waiting to see the specialist for the clomid.

Defo a good excersise my job, think i need one of those stepper things to see how far i go... must be miles lol

They are mega short of Midwives but there is no funding to employ any more so we just have to do the job of 5 =o( It's not good but unless we all start paying more we won't get any more!

My body feels like i've run a marathon today lol suppose its a good thing it wasn't a 12hr shift!


----------



## betty14

Aww didums our stories are so similar my progesterone levels were as low as yours too! And hubby's sa was excellent and we fell on our second cycle I ovulated so hopefully when your body has a little help it won't be far away for your bfp :hugs: hang in there it WILL happen and that bundle will be so very worth the wait! 

Samie well done for surviving your first day back! Does it feel different now you have Sofia? Bless that she nearly choked on a leaf :( 

Hay glad your first day went well too and that allister was happy :) 

Mrs h think your right about the boom my mw alone had 24 June ladies! 

Our lo's will be in classes of 45 :haha:

X x x


Anna can't believe how soon your edd is!! So exciting :) I do love your descriptions!!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Betty. Did you have long annovulatory cycles then? Do you mind me asking what tests your dr ran? 

Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey ladies, 

Long time no post :)

I am still TTC with no luck :(

I am off to Tunisia Next week and AF was due today but have taken a magic pill that hopefully will delay my period, at least for my holiday :)

Betty - HUGE CONGRATS xxxxx


----------



## hay246

Sara have a fab holiday!

And diddums enjoy your time away and hoPe they get you sorted when back and like Betty said there is light at end of tunnel 

X


----------



## MrsHopeful

Betty-they'll have to build more schools at this rate hehe.
Sara-have a fabulous holiday, enjoy those cocktails!


----------



## Abbi808

*Samie* - thanks for the info! Saw your video of Sophia! So funny! She looks so grown up, I can't imagine Jake doing that and he is only 6 weeks younger, they do change quickly though I guess! Glad your first day back went well, at least being busy makes it go faster! I am dreading looking for a job - I can't bear the thought of being away from Jake. Only going to do part time though so hopefully it won't be too traumatising for me! ;) And the leaf!! Oh gosh! Poor Sophia! Very funny story to tell her when she is older though ;) 

*Betty* - Wow!! Sounds like you had a rough time! Brilliant that you still managed to do it naturally though! And 57 minutes! That's great! Maybe the tea helped?? I will definitely drink it again next time I'm pregnant! :D Fab about the breastfeeding too - glad it is going well for you, she sounds like a very good baby! Super cute too!

*Pinky* - Well done!! Amazing doing that pregnant, I could barely stay awake to watch the tv at 9 weeks! haha! 

*Amelia* - I went to the baby show earlier in the year in Birmingham, take lots of £££ cos it's fab!! 

*Diddums* - Great that your oh got such good results, definitely a weight off your mind! FX you get your bfp really soon! :D The holiday sounds fab too - maybe some relaxation and alcohol is just what you need! 50 shades is brilliant! I am on the 3rd one - can't say it has helped my libido all that much though, then again I do have a baby that hates sleep! haha!! ;) I'm not sure about the pill - it could work? I mean, it's not gonna harm to take it so maybe it is worth a shot? 6 months without a period is so long! See if the doc prescribes provera and if not maybe ask what she/he thinks about taking the pill? Sorry I'm not much help!

*Sara *- hope you have a lovely holiday! Maybe some relaxation will help with ttc! :D

*Hay* - glad your first day went well too! 

*Anna* - where are you? No post today - getting excited to hear from you! :D

Not much to report here - Jake has had a couple of rough nights (waking 2-3 times) the past week and really fights his afternoon nap. I have to sit in my dining room with the white noise on full blast and push him in his pushchair with the cover over him so he can't see until he falls asleep. Then I have to sit in there in case he wakes up and I miss my chance to put him back to sleep quickly. It's like a military operation. Some babies just fall asleep wherever - not Jake, he HATES it!! Arghhhhhh! Just when I thought things were getting better they get worse again :( It doesn't help that he has started to blow raspberries when he is angry so I end up laughing at him & then he thinks it's all just a big game! hahaha! Oh God help me! ;)

xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Just a quick one!! 

Abbi what was the name of the baby bath you bought jake cos I remember it looked cool? Thanks


----------



## annanouska

i got a cool baby bath too- fisher price aquariam or aqualtis or something! it was in mother care and argos and it has a cool hammock too! no idea on the one abbi had i cant remeber :dohh: 

Right Ladies....

I think some ' thing' is happening. Im not in labour :growlmad: but think we are getting into position or something. I took a walk this morning and had a few period cramps after but all day ive been getting more and more period cramps and this horrid back ache. they are not regualr but seem to be frequent during the day. apart form trapped nerves ive not really suffered from my back all pregnancy and this is like cramp in back- never really got it at totm either to be honest. 

also when i stand up he does feel very low and i feel like i need to pee as soon as i stand ( i dont) also feel like i need to poop when i stand up too (again i dont) just strange pressure :blush::shrug: 

im not getting excited and am choosing to ignore it as it will probably all go overnight and i have had it where he felt engaged before but then moved back. plus despite hubby predicting hes coming on saturday i still think he iwll be quite late!

had a minor panic attack as had a bad pain high up where my placenta is (as per scan last week) and went into worry mode thinking i have concealed placental abruption :nope: ive been very worry free since i came home form hospital so i suppose ive done well! 

xxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Amelia* - this is the bath. It's amazing!! Jakey loved it & it was so much easier to use than the first bath we had cos you don't have to hold them!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tippitoes-BM3-Mini-Bath-White/dp/B0037ZTT2A/ref=pd_cp_by_0

*Anna *- sounds like something might be happening. When I was in early labour I kept convincing myself that it was nothing and 12 hours later Jakey was here!! Ahhh! So exciting! Go have sex, that's what I did!! haha!! ;)

xx


----------



## annanouska

:cry: somebody has stolen my back ache!!!!!!!! ive waited all day to tell you and now i have its gone :growlmad: 

maybe itl be back! il go walk up and down the stairs-never seen me volunteer to exercise so much in my life! xxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Aww I was getting excited there Annaouska!!
Ohh that bath looks brill Abbi.


----------



## annanouska

excitement over!! 

after the whole day of all that weird pressure and cramps and BH etc its all gone away :growlmad: in fact i think hes no longer even low down as he wriggled back up high when i went to bed! 

just trying to focus on getting us both to my consultant thing tomorrow safely then go from there :hugs: 

movement has really slowed down and have been a bit worried but still moving so thats good. just trying to keep an eye on it and not stress too much. all this stressing just becuase of a weird pain nr hte ribs :haha: xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Awww *Anna*! - I know it's hard not to worry, Jake really slowed down before I went in to labour too. Just keep a close eye on it and go & get checked if you think you need to. Looking forward to hearing what the consultant has to say - hopefully lo will be here soon.

*Mrs Hopeful* - the bath is brilliant. I could just sit Jake in it and he would just chill watching babytv! One of my best buys I think. I have just moved Jake in to the big bath because he was flooding my lounge with all his splashing now he is bigger but he doesn't like it as much at all. I will definitely keep it for my next lo though :)

xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

I may have to buy one Abbi  Can you put it in your bath to stop carpet splashing? I think its a great idea fir a bath-i'm putting it on my list. I just got really confused there cos I knew I,d just seen your babies pic on my Facebook and thought maybe I knew you in "real life"-just checked, it's cos Annaouska commented on your pic of Jake and it brought it up in my newsfeed  I was so confused for a moment.


----------



## Samie18

Awww rubbish Beth! His eviction is due =o) Its just been a full moon too so the baby rush is hopefully ending!
I delivered a baby today and it looked tiny, i said it would be about 5lb and was 7lb 6oz hahaha Sophia was smaller than that but i do not remember her being that small =o(


----------



## Samie18

I'm trying to type whilst fightiing off little hands so i do apologise!!

Can't believe how fab Jake is crawling about Abbi!! Well ahead of Sophia she still makes no crawling effort and is more happy rolling about to get everything!


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi ladies! 
I've been so busy at work that I could just cry! A temp teacher working in my department walked out last week, so I got dumped with all her classes' tests to mark on top of my own marking, then today I got told that the borough want the test results reported on Friday! Grrrrr! I can't possibly do it in that time, which my boss is ok with, but I hate not doing things on time. 
I tutor some kids in a local family on Wednesday nights, then I had a governing body meeting following that, so just got in a few moments ago. I'm exhausted. I'm on a school trip tomorrow and all I want to do is go to bed and read my book! God knows how I'm going to do everything when I have a baby too. Did anyone else feel overwhelmed with working when pregnant? Will this tiredness ever pass?! 
Xx


----------



## Samie18

I struggled with the pregnancy due to sickness and the fact they took the piss!!! The later pregnant I was I got signed off doing nights as it was too much.

Tbh I have only been back at work 2 shifts and can't believe how difficult it is with a baby I'm so tired I'm hoping it gets easier!


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: it will get easier samie its a big shock to system atm for you :flower: 

Pinky hope your not too tired and stressed out-do work know your pregnant yet i forgot :dohh: 

I was home alone last night and OBEM was on more 4. i dont really watch it often and im sure you all will have seen this episode ages ago (i hope so then you will understand me) 

it was the one with the two 28 yr old fashion students her name was heather and they were having a girl in the water birth thing. URRRRRGHHHH! they just irritated me so much. probably just hormones but their perfect little life for perfect people was seriously driving me mad, also- no matter what he kept saying he did appear very gay! to make it worse she then had the perfect labour in perfect silence :nope: 

on the other hand there was a lady in a red nighty-that was me!!! seriously :blush: she went absolutely loopy and screaming in hysteria so much so they shouted at her :blush: she ended up having the epi which calmed her down a lot then she went into panic as baby wasnt crying even though it wasnt even fully out! it was a massive baby tho :wacko: 

think i will seriously consider the epi- i will take it if i need it but im not going to lay there trying to be super brave as i think i will go into hysteria otherwise :haha: 

hubby didnt get in form work untl 4 am so he is going to have some sleep then take me to consultant :happydance: first appointemnt hes been to in about 15 weeks :happydance: xxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Samie* - awwww...they are all different though aren't they? I thought Jake would crawl early, he has been desperate to move since he was born! haha! Sophia is a born dancer though..she has got some serious moves ;) 

*Mrs Hopeful* - I never tried putting it in the bath myself, we have wooden floor so the splashing didn't matter. I reckon it would be fine though, it would definitely fit a normal sized bath anyway I am sure! :D

*Pinkeyes* - I do feel for you! 9 weeks was when I was at my most tired and you have so much to do. I was taking my third year exams for my law degree during my first tri - I don't know how I got through them! I actually did even better than my previous years though so I reckon Jakey must have given me some brain power! haha!!

*Anna* - I know the one. I can't remember the woman in red but i remember the couple. I thought he seemed gay too. They were irritating, he kept saying how much he loved her when she was giving birth, it was sweet but too nice!! haha! And good luck for your app today!
xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

I haven't seen OBEM-I don't know whether to watch it or if it will scare me-he he.


----------



## hay246

hi all

*anna* was it the one where she was in a bikini and had the perfect figure still (the bitch, i was jel) ha ha!

*abbi* is he crawling properly now is he? cute! allister loves to sit up, i think he may be a bum shuffler, he loves bouncing in door bouncer and being on his feet, so i think hes more interested in that! he goes backwards in a walker haha. i have had allister in normal bath for a good while now he just loves kicking his legs he constantly is kicking his legs its funny he proper splashes :) 

*pinky* i hope that the tiredness passes soon! i was just terribly sick so that was the worst thing for me!

*pink* havent heard from for a while hope shes good, and honey and betty :hi:

*mrsh* i always said that about OBEM but its actually really good, i cant cope with the screaming ones though haha they drive me mad. probably because i am a silent sufferer and didnt make a sound!! :haha:

aww *samie* work hasnt been too bad for me, probably because i dont do late shifts etc. he is with his auntie for the first time today, and is loads better now when i leave him which makes it so much better for me else i would feel awful :D

does anyone else take their LO's swimming? allister loves it. going to try make it a regular thing. and when my fella has him he can take him so its nice for them to do that together 

x


----------



## Samie18

I remember that OBEM shes the type of person i don't like looking after....far too perfect and usually end up with section lol

I never had a baby bath just went straight to the big bath its crap on your back and knees though =o)

I got a snotty feedback on my ebay from someone deciding after a month and after receiving my positive feedback that they didn't receive the item!! I have proof of postage and they are saying that i refused to show it..... they never asked to see it!!!
What makes me laugh is this is all for 99 fecking pence!! Some tight *******s in the world.

Beth where is this baby i wanna see him lol

Another stinker of a headache here after work just don't seem to get a break before the headache sets in.

Sophia loves swimming just don't get to take her too often =o(


----------



## annanouska

hi girls :flower: 

ive been violated :nope: bit of a long update il try to keep it short... 

got to consultant- 90 min delay :sleep: went in and saw a mw who i thought seemed nice but she really rubbed me up the wrong way very quickly, i dont know if it was becasue i was hot and bothered waiting for so long but she just annoyed me. every concern i had she basically said well thats being pregnant. i said LO has slowed movement and although i still feel him it is less so she said well you obviously werent too bothered if you didnt go to l and d!!!!! i got all emotional but did hold back the tears and refrained from punching her :thumbup: so anyway... after basically saying im a drama queen and get a grip she went to get the dr. 

different consultant today as mine wasnt in clinic. she came in and offered a membrane sweep, decided i may as well do it. as soon as she got me on the couch she gasped at how bad my legs and ankles are (i have been saying this...) and said they are a bit too severe for just regular swelling. i raised my concerns with her about how bad htey are getting and she was quite understanding. 

ANYWAY (i did warn you) i thought- yeah a sweep cant be too bad-i deff want an epidural and any other pain med they can give LOL! I was 1 cm and soft but still posterior :shrug: she said its not fantastic but its favourable and better than being closed. Not sure what i was meant to expect but it sure as heck wasnt that :haha: i got period cramps as soon as she was doing it and then bad contractions every 5 mins for around 2 hours. i bled a little but soon turned to brown and not seen any plug or anything. contractions ahve stopped now but i have felt rotten ever since. i get intermittent back ache and just htis general weird feelign in tummy- not contractions more like pain / discomfort :shrug: no idea if this is a good sign or not so im jsut ignoring it all. 

FINALLY she has booked my induction....for monday :wacko: !!!! she doesnt want to wait much longer. Not really sure how i feel, im excited but nervous and really frightened etc but im jsut taking it one day at a time. DH has booked monday off and will see how we get on as i know it can take a few days? 

we werent going to tell familly but i told them anywya as hospital rules state only one guest during inductions so i jsut told them that it extends to labour too :haha: 

sorry its all a bit long and weird, its been a funny day and my head is somewhere not quite on my shoulders! apparantly LO head is 'fixed' but not super low as of yet.

im not googling inductions or sweeps or anything :thumbup: DH is adament he will be here sat MIL says sunday and will give us £50 if she is right :haha: i say wednesday xxx


----------



## Samie18

There are some right snotty Midwives it's a shame!!
Your feet do sound excessive, did the consultant repeat your bloods?

I couldn't believe how painful sweeps were!! i do them all the time to other women and thought nothing of them but they bloody killed me!

Have the Epidural i'd reccommend it even though mine didn't work =o)

Heres hoping the contractions come back!

xx


----------



## annanouska

No more bloods but did have them done last week when i was admitted and seem to be fine then. the snotty mw said to me well get ur husband to massage your feet then! 

no contractions yet but i do feel weird. felt very sickly and crampy and achy ever since. 

If I go MIA then i may well have gone into labour LOL. 

think im going to get a hot water bottle i feel like i need one! my cervix and bits feel fine but just stomach and back but nothing regular yet 

tbh-ive suddenly got a case of cold feet :haha: I will be ok tho, im getting brave in old age :hugs: xxx


----------



## hay246

Epi defo worth it Anna!
Sweep is awful isn't it. I had about 3. Exciting you are booked in for Monday oooo little man be here so soon  exciting!
Rest up an make most of sleep hehe.

Samie how annoying about the feedback. I would always contact seller before leaving bad feedback I had something not arrive and she refunded me money and both left positive feedback! I sold Luna on there and it arrived broken the bumper bar had bust! I insured it so hoping they will give me some money back and said I would pay towards a new one If they did which is only £17 and they have been really understanding! 
X


----------



## annanouska

thats good they are understanding hay :flower: ive still not ventured on to selling on ebay- i will do it eventually!!!! 

For those that have been induced ( i think its hay and samie and 1/2 betty) does it take a long time? i think its around 3 days on average? she said they put the first pessary in about 11 am and then another than night if nothing and then a final one the next morning if still nothing. im not worried but its trying to work out how to do work for andrew. he will be having monday off to take me and get me settled but not sure if he should go abck to work tues if still no progress :shrug: guess play it by ear! 

my cramps and aches have vanished again- seems they always do come night time LOL xxx


----------



## Samie18

I had propess which is a bit different as it stays in 24 hours. I had it in the sun morning and nothing happened then Mon morning about 8 my waters broke so then they could induce me with the drip so that's what they did it was started about 3pm and she was born at 01:23. 
You can't judge induction well as some people are really responsive to prostin so only need one others have 6 and still nothing so I'd see how you go after the first one =o)


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: thanks samie :hugs: decided if i do get induced im going to the supermarket on sunday and bulk buying magazines in case im bored LOL. 

hope everyone is ok. :flower: and work is not too bad for people 

i need ot start making notes os i can remeber what is happening with all the ttc ladies and the new bumps :haha: xxx


----------



## hay246

Anna I went in at 2pm Sunday had the first prostin about 6pm think it was as was on a monitor for ages for baby's heartbeat and she wasn't satisfied when baby moved a lot and then when he died down she still wasn't happy! 
Was then told I could go for a walk around 8pm so went to mc Donald's ha ha. It got to later on that night and nothing so my fella had to leave. It progressed through the night gradually and think I had another sweep too. By about 5am I was 4cm so she said to get my fella to come back. Took me to delivery room. Waters were broke for me at 6am. Had diamorphine an epi and he was born at 3.03pm. An the whole time just flew! 

X


----------



## hay246

Oh and happy due date! Lol x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hello everyone  
Been absolutely manic with meetings with new schools, teachers, brownies meeting bout summer camp and thats on top of the usual activities! Sofias piano exam is next thursday so lots of practisung in between all that lol. 
Anna ive not been induced so no advice but magazines sound like a good idea and stuff to munch or suck on maybe? Happy due date day  wont be long now-very exciting x
Ollie shouting now and have ironing to do, lucky me :haha:


----------



## hay246

Nice to hear from you honey busy busy! Good luck to Sofia for next week!

Weather is diabolical! Soo bad! Got to go and meet electric central heating installation guy at 2 for our house for cost etc and tell him what want. 
Invested in some cute wellie ankle boots with bow on. Need them in this weather ha ha! X


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - Jakey loves swimming! We have taken him a few times, I plan to take him again soon too. He isn't properly crawling, he gets on to his hands and knees, rocks a little and then normally falls down again and drags himself with his arms instead. He is getting there! He isn't as bothered about sitting up, he does get into a side sitting position a lot but he doesn't seem to be bothered about it! They are funny aren't they?

*Samie* - that is so rubbish about ebay! How annoying! I would be so mad! Have you contacted them?

*Anna* - wow! How exciting (and scary) I obv have no clue about sweeps or inductions but I would just take Samie's and Hay's advice! As Honey said take lots to occupy you as I know it can be a long process. Just think this time next week your lo will be here! :D

*Honey* - good luck to Sophia for her piano exam! :D

xx


----------



## annanouska

Thanks for all the advice and support :hugs: 

im trying to take it all a day at a time-my mum got me worried telling me they may have no beds and il get turned away but im not stressing over it as there is nothing at all i can do about things like that! 

i was going to buy a ball to bounce on but dont think its worth it for 2 days :haha: should have done it a few weeks ago. 

this weather is terrible isnt it! i managed a small walk in between monsoons today so have tried to keep active at home- cleaned the washing machine, kitchen sink and the sofas! im not nesting rather trying to replace walking by something. 

how sad is it after tea im asking hubby to take me to the giant superstore for a walk :rofl: just tis so rainy and horrid and i know walking is good. i cant get my shoes on and my waterproof doesnt fit so outside is deff a no go, flip flops jsut wont cut it! at least you could all take the LOs swimming in the street :haha: im really glad i got a raincover for the carseat now!

hope Betty is getting on ok with Daisy, i do think of her often bet it is chaotic witht he cats too! hopefully our cats will be good but i doubt it just dont want them to get too upset!


----------



## betty14

hey ladies, i will try to remember everything i need to include, dont take it personally if i forget my brain is frazzled :haha:

didums the tests i had was lots and lots of bloods on specific cycle days and 2 different ultrasounds and we had the sa done too, so pretty much the same as you! the results of your oh sa are fab and ive no doubt that once an eggy escapes we will be congratulating you :hugs:

anna my induction was slightly diffderent as because i was already in labour contacting on my own they couldnt give me the pessaries so i went straight into the drip... i was on the drip for about 15 hrs and they put up a milder form afterwards to help my uterus go back as it stayed right up the top after id delivered too! i was given a sweep when i first went in, i didnt think it hurt at all but my cervix was nearly fully effaced and i was dilated to a 1..... dunno if that makes it different :shrug:

just think that no matter what happens between now and delivery its all for your precious little man to make his entry and as long as you are both ok at the other side thats all that matters in the end :hugs:

pinky that work load sounds awful especially when the tiredness is at its worst...just rest when you can :hugs:

hope all the other ladies are ok, any news from the ttc'ers??

as for us we are doing really well..... we have been discharged from the mw now, daisy is now only 110g below her birth weight so i assume im doing something right with the feeding :thumbup:

i actually have a question for the breast feeders.... i have pretty big boobs even bigger now :haha: and have to get the whole thing out to latch her on.... this is fine indoors but im finding feeding in public really stressful, she doesnt latch properly for me and i end up re attaching her 3-4 times then she wont feed properly i think because we are both not comfy... i made a cover but she seems to hate being covered with it (cant blame her really!) what im getting at is what did you ladies do when feeding out and about? i just cant latch her on as so much of me is on show much as i wanna just get it out and get on with it :haha:

the mw today said she is sure ill have another and she would have said i was on baby 4 or 5 with how relaxed i am with her and how well we are doing :blush:

sorry im a little mia at the mo but its all a bit hectic and very tiring! but i am totally in love and she is worth every hour i see through the night :cloud9:

x x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty if you're not sat comfy that will definitely be an issue. Ollie never ever liked being covered up either, sometimes they find that surroundings unfamiliar and noisy too so thats distracting. With practice and time it will get easier to feed in public. I had to whip my boob out last night at a meeting for Brandons new comprehensive school, and he kept latching on a off so Id have to really quickly put my top back over it as Id be flashing my nipples everywhere :haha::haha: Her weight is fab well done xx


----------



## Samie18

Ebay don't give a poop about sellers i can't do anything but refund her not that i'm bother because as i have proof of purchase the royal mail refund me just cant understand how ebay can allow a negative when this happens ah well!

I think sophia is on the verge of crawling!! She has learnt that when sitting if she leans forward far enough her leg stays under her and she can get a bit forward, Dunno if she will finally get it because her rolling and moving round get her to where she wants buts its an improvement =o)
Shes also started to say a baby version of Fergie its sooo cute! so Her first words not including ma ma and da da and boo and Fergie.... i also had a random poo said earlier when i was changing her lol so much for mummy and daddy as first words =o)

Glad your well Betty! Have you got one of the baby slings that are like massive blankets that wrap around your waist.....that way you can have her at the breast to feed but it kinda covers over you like a top and wrap around baby but doesnt fully cover her... think they are called Mobi wraps

Hello Honey! You sound like a very busy mummy! Sure Sofia will do fab your kids are very talented =o)
xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey and Samie, 

Honey that is funny! That's sorta How I feel, it's not so much the boob on show it's the nipples which are like saucers :haha: 

Samie i have a closer sling so might see if I can latch her while wearing it :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Betty - so glad Daisy is doing well! You must be so pleased. As fr the breastfeeding all I can say is that it does get easier. I wouldn't have dreamed of breastfeeding Jake in public for the first few weeks. It took a while to get it so that I could get him on and off easily so just keep practicing and you should be ok! As for covering up, I'm not sure. Jakey doesn't mind being covered. Once you can get her on easier you won't have to worry as much! I know it's stressful, I spent nights in tears over it but it really does get easier. Jake is amazing at it now, I can look away for a second if he is in bed with me and next thing I know he's eating away! So funny! He is really nosey so when he feeds now he will have a few mouthfuls then come off, have a look around and get back on again! It's very funny! You will get there, it's worth it too cos it's amazing!

Anna - I did loads of walking towards the end! I even walked up and down my garden in the freezing cold cos I didn't want to go out! Haha! Xx


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, 

How are you all? I am so useless feel really bad for not coming on and saying hello think about everyone all the time and keep up to date on facebook! Does anyone use this forum on their iphones? I have to go on my lap top as stuggle with it on my phone and I only get the lap top out once in a blue moon - sure there was a phone version of the forum but that doesn't show any more??!

Anyway Aaron is doing really well I can't believe how quick the weeks are flying by its scary! 

Samie are you back at work now how's it going? Love love love the videos of Sophia dancing and rolling over on fbook she is gorgeous!! 

Abbi are you still breastfeeding? Are you still planning on stopping when he is fully on solids?

Hi to Hay and Honey how are you 2 doing?

Anna how are you feeling bet you can't wait to meet your little one?!

Betty massive congratulations again! Just seen your comments on breastfeeding and I totally agree with Abbi its gets so much easier! Aaron would fuss like mad and take ages to latch on for the first 6-8 weeks then when he was on would hate being covered and would feed for ages so I didn't do it much in public at first. Now he feeds for 5 - 10 minutes at the most and is easy to keep covered plus the more I have fed him in public the easier it gets. I wear a little slip vest top underneath what I am wearing and pull one top up and the vest top down if that makes sense then everything stays covered. I also bought a little blanket from tommee tippee that is in a curved shape which I used to wrap round Aaron without it covering his head which worked really well in the early days - they sell them in boots or cheaper in homebargains. 

I love breastfeeding its such a fantastic bond knowing you are giving your baby the best they can get and they are totally reliant on you I have found such an amazing feeling. That said I found it so hard to begin with I was in tears nearly every day trying to get Aaron latched on and then I got really sore and ended up with a thrush infection which took 6 weeks to get rid of blurgh!! All worth every minute though really glad I stuck to it and stuggling now with how and when to stop. I am going back to work in October so by that point Aaron will be well established on solids but I can't get him to take a bottle have been trying for such a long time have now given up as it was causing so much upset for him and me. Hoping to go straight to a cup??? I really hope that will work so even if I can feed him before and after work he can then take a cup during the day. I don't even know how many milk feeds he will need at 8 months can anyone help??

xxxx


----------



## annanouska

:flower: kix xxx nice to hear from you. i can never get the site to work right on my phone either, i find the laptop a pain nowadays so steal hubbys ipad :haha: 

nothing much to report, quiet night and the the brown d/c stopped all night depsite being up on the hour every hour for leg cramp or wee :dohh: it came back this morning though-doesnt appear im loosing my plug but something maybe im stretching a bit more :shrug: 

dunno if this makes sense but this morning i felt odd in the girl bits. not sure if any of you experienced this a totm or ovulation but almost like your cervix feels bigger? i cant explain it well it just feels like i do at the start of a period, no cramps or contractions but this funny feeling in there :shrug: im just monitoring things and ignoring them until i get proper contractions :thumbup: 

LO being lazy today, felt him at 4 and 6 but been very quiet- i knew he would though as went crazy yesterday and hoenstly i think he bumbled around for about 3 hrs solid which is seriously unlike him. 

hope everyone is well- the weather here right now is glorious really nice and sunny not sure how long itl last tho. 

i think kix idea for the two tops when BF is a good one- they suggested that at our BF class. my boobies are huge so il see how i go, ive got muslin cloths a cover etc etc so trial and error. im more worried about MIL that NIP as she is such a prude over it and thinks you should go in a diff room, hopefully hubby will back me up as its ridiculous! 

ps, baby deff dropped a lot- had totter round the pond this morning and bump has vanished! its migrated south to the pouches of obesity :rofl: !!!! 

xxx


----------



## hay246

Hi Kix nice to hear from you! We are good thanks. I use this on my iPhone just the normal website. Is Aaron only 5 months and 1 week I thought he was older than allister? Allister only has 3 bottles now and the 2nd one he isn't really bothered about! He absolutely loves his food though. He has breakfast dinner and pudding now. And I give him juice from a cup that I started giving him at 4 months to get him used to it so you may want to try and encourage a cup now to get him used to it? My friends 8 month old is now havin just a bottle in morning and bottle at night and has bfast lunch and dinner. 

Betty lovely post Espec the last bit. So glad you are both doing well. 

Anna hope u r feeling ok. 

Abbi Samie it is mad how they are all so diff with the crawlin etc 

X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna lo is getting ready to make his entrance Im sure of it. If your mil is offended tell her thats no problem its ok with you for her to go to a different room :haha:
:haha:
Kix nice to hear you n aaron are doing well :flower: Ollie will have a cup and knows what to do with it but he doesnt even drink half an ounce. Hes a booby monster :haha:
Hay not sure how many bottles they have but know they are supposed to have a minimum number of oz till they are 1 i think, sure its 20+ double check with hv. Great that allister is taking juice  
Hello everyone else xx


----------



## Samie18

Hi Kix! Work is hectic =o(

Sophia is 8 Months tomorrow and she has a bottle when she wakes but takes anywhere between 2-7 oz then 2 during the day of 7 oz and one for bed between 7-8 oz.
She also had a cup from 4 months so is pretty good taking that now...although she prefers to drink from a water bottle!

It's getting exciting Beth 2 more sleeps until IOL!!!

Got the village festival/carnival this weekend the weather so far is good but rain is forcast for later, hope it holds out as i'm gonna take Sophia to see the live band =o)

Hope everyone else has a nice weekend

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Live band sounds great Samie bet Sophia will love it  Really funny bout the water bottle as Ollie grabbed mine the other day and actually drank from it without pulling a face like someone is trying to poison him :haha:


----------



## nexis

Hi all, congrats to betty :) I've been lurking recently but not posting. 

I'm cd 64 today and have had a letter today for an appointment with the gynae. Hopefully they'll give me met :) appointment is on 13th so not long to wait now :D


----------



## Honeybear1976

Great news Nexis


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: great news nexis- my gynae diagnosed me with the pcos and got me on the metformin and was my consultant during pregnancy too! he was really nice and i foudn them really helpful. 

hope the fete was good samie did sophia get her groove on? 

made me laugh about ollie the boob monster :haha: i was reading how a lady got told to cover up BF nr us the other day but the people all stood up for her. makes me angry as its so natural yet i saw a young girl today about 13 with the shortest skirt on bobbs hanging out her top yet nobody told her to cover up!! 

we have had a lovely day. went to Bents garden centre for lunch (its this overprices snotty place but food is fab) and went to southport i somehow managed to walk up and down the pier and a bit of the sea front. still got the brown d/c but pains again have stopped tho LO was very low when walking! at least it hopeuflly will be a kick start for monday if nothing beofre then and make the induction easier xxx


----------



## annanouska

morning all :flower: 

woke at 4 with mild pains which were getting worse. by 5 am they were strong contractions lasting 30 seconds. 

ive got up and had a shower (im ocd about washing my hair) woke hubby to shave my legs :rofl: just in case. 

they were getting really quite bad so i was leaning over the sink etc but now they seem to ahve stopped again not sure if its coz ive been active-actually theres another one its like bad pressure like im being blown up like a baloon combined with period pain. 

will be monitoring them and LO as he is super quiet had one kick all day :nope: if no update from me by tonight then i may well have gone in :happydance: 

promise to keep you informed jsut wish i could virtually take you all with me me- sory to sound a sap but i feel like youve all become good friends and i wll miss the support :dohh: sappy old me xxxx


----------



## annanouska

ps-sent hubby back to bed as he gets cranky on no sleep and is flapping which is annoying me! 

pps-im enroling LO with MENSA if they come today as MIL has been adament will be today and its one heck of a wise child to know not to argue with her and if he learns that int he womb thats sheer blooming brainiac!


----------



## Samie18

I love you Beth your sooooo funny!!!


----------



## hay246

Anna only got to wait til tomorrow to get things started, exciting

Great news nexis


----------



## annanouska

ok im not going to cope in labour and im going to be a nightmare!!! 

had one heck of a bloody show lasting for hours so much so i rung and asked if there should be so much :blush: and to advise LO is still not moving. 

went in and LO apparantly moved on monitor but couldnt feel it for some reason hb ok tho. got examined by this crazy chinese man doctor, he was like 4 ft nothing and swear he was bouncing off the walls! im 2 cm fully effaced and soft and in early labour :happydance: 

he gave me another sweep and told me to come home drink lots of water walk about and rest, walking and resting contradict each other me thinks!! he doesnt think i will need inducing and thinks i will be back later tonight or early hours, i cant see it happening as i have stop start contractions but when they come OMG do they hurt :cry: im already turning into bitch woman. if nothing more established still need to go in tomorrow :shrug: 

we went to the supermarket to get magazines for hospital bag just in case and hubby parked int he parent spaces-when this women asked why i got really snappy and said becuase im in labour and it really hurts so go away!!!!!!!!!! oh dear..... :blush:


----------



## Samie18

You defo will not need inducing!!! If your fully effaced there is no where to put the pessary anyway =o)))) So maybe a break of waters and drip but you have done the hard work and are on the road to meeting baby yeahhhhhh!
I can't wait until the morning/afternoon because you will be posting a pic!
Don't think i'll cope without updates!

xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks for all the advise ladies :flower: I went and bought some nursing tops and some button up tops and vests so hopefully I can feed without being porno mum :haha:

Kix so lovely to hear from you and to hear your doing so well! 

Nexis that's fab not long to wait! Beg for the met!! 

Anna woooooo! Like Samie said your well on your way! I hope you don't need the IOL and go in your own properly tonight! But if not they will just put the drip up to make the contractions more effective and regular! You are further than I was when I went in so I'm sure your gonna be fab! 

I'll be stalking waiting to hear your little man has arrived! So excited for you!!

X x x


----------



## kix11

Ahh good luck Anna so exciting! 

Thanks for the tips girls Aaron does take a couple of ounces from a cup so hopefully he will get better with that in the next few months. I have read that they need 20oz (600ml) a day until they are one but that can be added to food too. Sure it will all come right just can't imagine it yet! 

Hay yep Aaron is younger than Alister he was born on 31st Jan I remember it was Abbi, you then me!

I'm not sure when to start Aaron on solids I know the recommendation is 6 months but health visitor has suggested starting him soon xxx


----------



## annanouska

samie-im going to die :haha: 

these contractions are so bloody painful i look like an ape im flinging my arms around in the air when they happen and crying like a baby!! coming 3-5 mins apart 50-70 seconds and really hurt. just rung up to see if i should go back in or when ishould go and hte mean mw said if i was only 2 cm at 2 30 there really is no rush and its too early yet :growlmad: and to wait until i get 3 good contractions every ten minutes! 

had paracetamol-thats poo!!!!!!!!! 

i need to get an apology card and chocs for the mw team as im going to be evil i can see it. 

:thumbup: hi to everyone-sorry for taking over moaning and ranting on here today ! xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna! 3 in ten was what they aimed for with me I remember them keep saying I needed to have 3 in 10 repeatedly! 

Go with your instincts you know your body! 

I know it's easy to say but focus your breathing it will really really help! I went over 12 hrs on syntocin just breathing and I survived! 

Remember every contraction is one less you have to go through and one closer to meeting your little man!!

And finally massive :hugs: and loads of luck!!

X x x


----------



## Samie18

You'll be fine!! If your struggling call in and say you need pain relief! You'll prob have him on your bathroom floor lol


----------



## pink23

HI girls, i miss you all.
I just don't seem to get chance to post. Caleb is being really bad with his tantrums and its been getting me down so have been going to bed once esmae has last bottle.
Samie-love seeing all the photos of sophie she's gorgeous .
betty-glad you've been discharged from mw and breastfeeding is going well.
anna-fx'd baby is here soon, enjoy every moment , mine feels like a lifetime ago and wish it had gone slower.
Im still expressing and even though I'm not as strict at a routine i am managing 6-7 times a day in-between looking after esmae and caleb, doing housework and going out lol. I am pleased i have kept it up as esmae is gaining nicely and is now 9 lb 13 still on the 91st line lol. we have 2 freezers luckily as i have 2 drawers full of frozen milk :-Dx
i am now discharged from eye infirmary which is good but a bit confused as they got worse in pregnancy and now there is nothing :-o
sorry i haven't caught with everyone but will try to keep up xx


----------



## betty14

Pink lovely to hear from you! So glad you are doing well with expressing! 

Sorry to hear caleb is being trouble hopefully it will pass soon for you! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Good luck Anna! I've got everything crossed for you!

I'm having a super-hormonal weekend. I've burst into tears numerous times, over really stupid things - funniest one was crying because I cooked a lovely dinner last night and hubby said how lovely it was cue floods of tears from me! I've been really nauseous all day but even though I was heaving, nothing came up. Cried about that too! The tiredness continues as well. 

On the plus side, I managed to convince work to give me a day off timetable on Friday to get the marking done, and the relief when I finished it was immense. Two weeks until summer holidays...I can do this! 

Hope you're all having a fabulous weekend!
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna you will be fine xx


----------



## hay246

Good luck Anna your little man will be in your arms very soon and the pain will be a distant memory! And all worthwhile!

Oh yeah Kix I have major baby brain don't even remember what I did last week ha ha. Start him on solids when u think he is ready I did it gradually from about 18/19weeks. 

Betty glad u got some new tops sorted hopefully u can avoid flashing everyone now :haha: 

Pink nice to hear from you I'm sure it will pass with caleb. 

Hi to everyone I missed. 
3 days at work for me from tomorrow :-(


----------



## Samie18

Hey pink nice to hear from you =o) sure caleb will settle its just a big change for him sharing you, but I know how hard one is I wouldn't cope with two!

Pinky the tiredness will pass soon just take things as easy as possible.

Hope your ok Beth x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Why arent you asleep yet Samie?!


----------



## Samie18

Sleep what's that!


----------



## hay246

Don't u sleep well then Samie?

Hope Anna ok


----------



## hay246

Don't u sleep well then Samie?

Hope Anna ok


----------



## Samie18

I loveee sleep just hardly get any since Sophia, by the time she's stopped fighting to go to sleep its usually about 21:30 so I then like a bit to time to Chill by which time it's usually 23:00 ish so I'm usually asleep by midnight and she's taken to waking around 6!!! 
I've got a late shift today 13:30 - 21:30 then back on a early tomorrow 07:00-15:00 so by the time I'm in tonight and up again for tomorrow I often think I should just stay there lol


----------



## hay246

aw i always go to bed now before 11, usually asleep by half 10 haha. cuz i know that i will have disturbed sleep with him fussing in the night/dummy/rolling then getting annoyed. and then wake at 7. i dont actually remember what a full undisturbed sleep is like its been that long!

ah allister is half a year old today :D haha.

x


----------



## betty14

Sleep is what we all enjoyed before pregnancy and babies right :haha:

I am bursting to know how Anna is really really hope she is cuddling her little boy right now! 

Hv has just left daisy passed her hearing test with flying colours! 

Happy half year to allister! Where has it gone!!

X x x


----------



## pink23

i am child free today until tea time. so soon i am having an hour. i have a stinking cold and i can take is paracetmol :-(


----------



## Honeybear1976

Bet Anna has had her little bundle now, cant wait to hear from her


----------



## Samie18

Haha half a year old!
She is defo had/ having him as she's quiet!


----------



## hay246

thanks betty, glad she passed hearing test :) they did ours in hosp before left.

she 100% is far too quiet, so must have some good news for us soon :D yay :happydance:

hope u feel better soon pink :thumbup: enjoy your kip!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Oohh Annaouska...any news? 
Hay-eehh happy 6months to Allister!!
Betty-haha your porno mum comment made me laugh hehe
I had my scan today-yay  awkward so and so wouldn't get in a good position so I have to go for another scan but everything seems ok-yay (I was really worried at first....she didn't speak for the first 10mins and made me empty bladder/move lots and was wiggling my belly.....we were really worried but I didn't dare ask her if e wry thing was ok. She finally said she couldn't get measurements and I had to go for a walk and drink and go back...it moved into a worse position haha--it looks ok though-phew).
Pink-awww I hope you get better soon!!


----------



## hay246

ah mrs h glad all seems ok, when do you have to go back?


----------



## Abbi808

Girls I haven't read any of the posts - had a really busy weekend. Only logged on to wish Anna lots of luck for her induction! :D

Will reply properly to everyone tomorrow!

Xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Mrs H glad your scan went well after all!

Just checking in for news on Anna, I'm guessing she's busy haha!

I just shouted at the complaint handler at npower. Hormones!
Xx


----------



## betty14

Mrs h glad your scan went well ish... When do you have to go back? 

Daisy was a naughty baby at our scans too haha! At least you get to see the bub again :)

Hope Anna is ok!! 

X x


----------



## hay246

Well she hasn't been on here since 7.50pm last night lol.

Can't wait for update. Sure It will be an entertaining story knowing Anna hehe


----------



## Samie18

Just in from work and no news =o(
Hope your ok Beth!

xxx


----------



## kix11

Hope Anna's ok! Xx


----------



## Abbi808

Hey girls...

*Kix* - yes I am still breastfeeding. Jake still wakes once a night and I find that breastfeeding him is the best way to settle him back to sleep so I am combi feeding to keep my supply up. I feed him formula for lunch and before bed and breastfeed before breakfast and dinner. I will carry on until he stops the night feeds I think - it's just easier that way. Plus I love it! I reckon I will probably stop in a couple of months. The thrush sounds horrible. Well done for getting through it though. I think a beaker might be the way to go for you - get him practising with one early so that he has chance to get used to it! As for solids, we started at 5 months, just gluten free cereal once a day though. I didn't start properly until about 5 1/2. He now has breakfast, dinner and pudding! Maybe just try him with some cereal and see how he gets on if you are eager to start. You will soon know if he is ready! Does he seem interested in your food? Jake can't keep his eyes off mine! haha! 

*Mrs Hopeful *- congrats!!! How exciting! It will start to fly by now! :D

*Hay* - Happy half year! Sorry I missed it! 

*Anna* - excited!!!!

Jakey has just discovered he can make things happen - he has started banging his toys on the floor! haha! xx


----------



## hay246

Hey abbi!

Thanks. Haha allister is lethal with his toys now he has a set of
Keys which are meant for teething but he prefers to swing them
Around and whack them on the floor next to him.

Allister will eat what ever I give him really. I give him malt
Loaf, cucumber, little bits of chicken and he loves proper chewing on them ha ha he's funny.

Really hope Anna is ok! X


----------



## betty14

Aww I keep checking in to see if Anna has posted....

Hope she is ok x x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

I keep checking in to see if Anna's been here too!! 

So excited hope she's ok xxx


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - Jakey is a right fuss pot. He likes anything as long as it is puréed. The second I give him anything with lumps he starts coughing and pulling his face. It's not a real cough like he is choking, more of an effort to show his distaste! haha! I gave him a dairylea triangle the other day, he had a right face on him! So funny! ;) I will keep trying...

I am excited about Anna too!!!!!!!!! :D xx


----------



## hay246

Ha ha allister makes a face them carries on chewing it's so funny. Sometimes he coughs to get It Out his mOuth which is funny. He blows raspberries a lot now!
They do say keep trying as 1 day they don't like then they do! 
I love their faces they make though? Any sign of jakey gettin any teeth??

Xx


----------



## Abbi808

Awwww....they are funny! Jakey only blows raspberries if he is annoyed now. He will do it if I do one though, he likes to copy! haha! No sign of any teeth, I think he will get them late. He is always biting and dribbling but I don't see anything...what about Allister?

xx


----------



## hay246

No nothing yet :-( x


----------



## Abbi808

Well I am pleased tbh, I don't fancy little teeth on my nips! haha! I was just looking back at my oldest posts and saw the convo when I joined this thread. Conversations between us from Jan 2011! Can you believe how time flies? 

COME ON ANNA! ;)

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh I hope Anna is ok x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Still no update from Anna? I hope no news is good news!
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Hope she's ok..... it's either a long induction or section...


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thought she may have updated from her phone?


----------



## Honeybear1976

Two ppl have just congratulated her on fb so gather all is well  hoping we hear from her soon.


----------



## kix11

Abbi I started ttc Jan 2011 too can't decide if it feels like ages ago or 5 seconds ago ha! Ahh sounds like Jake is loving his food - how many milk feeds is he having a day now then? Really struggling trying to get my head round it all! 

Hay - Aaron blows raspberries all the time and then shouts dada dada dada! I keep saying mama mama to him but he just responds with dada and laughs ha! 

Well I have had my blender out and have started Aaron this week on some tastes! I have been making purees and freezing them and he seems to have taken to food like he has been here and done it all before can't believe it! And gluping milk from the cup inbetween spoonfulls. Just been trying him once a day at lunch time with one veg or fruit and he seems thrilled to bits! Tried him with some baby rice today though and was really un impressed kept turning his head away and spitting it out so offered sweet potato again which he had yesteday and he gulped it! 

My hubby is going away tomorrow with work for a week really not looking forward to being on my own in the house :( got all the girls round tomorrow night though and my mums coming for a few days early next week. 

Hope to hear from Anna soon xxx


----------



## pink23

The time has flown abbie x
Cant believe esmae is 8 weeks on friday and has 1st injections next week plus consultant appointment.
We are going bowling tomorrow and then buffet at lunch. Oh is off and its so nice to gave extra help. When he works nights i feel like i do everything. 
Esmae is well and only has a bit of a sniffle from our colds.
Hope anna is ok xx


----------



## Abbi808

*Kix* - that's great! He is obviously ready for it then :D I never tried baby rice with Jake but I hear the nutritional value is pretty low so it's good that Aaron prefers his veggies! ;) Jakey has sweet potato a lot, he loves it. I made sweet potato with cauliflower, tomatoes, cheese and basil this week, he LOVED it! Will be making that one again! ;) I am using the annabel karmel book, it's great! Jake has 5 milk feeds a day...this is pretty much how it is:-

9am - Breast milk followed by baby cereal
1pm - 6oz of formula
5pm - Breast milk followed by dinner and pudding
9pm - 6 oz of formula
3am (ish) - breast milk

I can't tell how much he has during the breastfeeds but I would say in total with the formula he is probably getting around 20oz a day (just). 

Jakey has been really slow with the babbling, he makes a lot of noise but nothing that seems like talking. Tonight for the first time he started making conversation type noises so I am hoping that this is the start of it! I am dying to hear him say Mama etc! I hear that Dada is meant to be easier to say, I don't know how true that is but it might make you feel better! hahaha! ;) 

My bf has been in Germany since yesterday morning, he is back late tonight though. I had my Mum over yesterday as I hate being alone too. I have never done a week, I don't think I could! :( Just keep yourself busy...you have your friends & Mum so hopefully it won't be too bad. I have been naughty in the past and made Jake sleep in my bed with me so I wasn't on my own - he won't have any of that now, he likes his own space!

*Pink* - glad she is well! Wow you are super Mum, I could barely get myself dressed when Jake was 8 weeks let alone go out bowling! haha! ;)

xx


----------



## hay246

Aw I know time has flOwn it's mad isn't it! We have been chatting over a year lol!

Pink enjoy bowling! My niece ezmae is coming to visit Saturday can't wait she is 6 weeks Friday. 

Aw Kix him saying dada that's cute! Like jakey tho allister just makes a right racket and loves hearing his own voice now but nothing that sounds like any words. 
I can't wait til he does though! He really loves rolling about now which is annoying at night cuz he's in sleeping bag he can't get back over lol so whinges!
Enjoy time with your mum and friends Kix 
Aaron sounds like he's well ready for food! Allister didn't like baby rice at all either think it's too plain! 
Allisters food/bottles now is:

7.30am - bottle where he has anything between 5&8oz
8/9am - breakfast
Between 1&2pm - bottle which he has anything from 2-6oz (really struggle to get him to have this bottle now) I also give him 2 petit filous yoghurt now if he doesn't drink much.
5pm - dinner and pudding 
8pm - bottle between 6&8 oz 
So some days he is getting the recommended amount others he isn't but the way I see it is that I can't force it down him! He also has juice with his dinner and some swigs around 3pm!
He just really doesn't seem to want his milk in the day! But I do try!


Glad to hear Anna been congratulated on fb. Sure she will update us as soon as she can. Looking forward to hearing from her.

X


----------



## Samie18

Can't wait to hear her story, its will be so full of her witty charm =o)


----------



## kix11

Thanks Hay and Abbi thats really helpful are you going to increase to 3 meals at some point? Its so confusing my routine with Aaron at the minute is 6 milk feeds a day:

6-7am 
10am 
12.30pm
3pm 
5.30 - 6pm 
8pm 

I have introduced lunch before a breastfeed from reading Annabel Karmel and was going to add breakfast after a few weeks but thinking maybe I should have done dinner instead of lunch? 

Ahh Aaron seems a long way off rolling over he can get on his side but then just falls on to his back again! He hates being on his tummy still too he will only put up with a couple of minutes then starts moaning poor little monkey! Funny how different they all are isn't it! 

God just listening to the weather on the tv can't believe how crap it is! I was imagining a long summer off on maternity leave :( I hope we get a good few weeks soon before I go back to work. I want the clock to stop can't cope with how quick the weeks are flying by. 

xxxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Yay for Anna!! Can't wait to hear her story too!!


----------



## hay246

It's mad how fast they go isnt it Kix. 
I started with breakfast then introduced dinner after few weeks. And I will introduce lunch probably by time he is 7-8 months. But I think when I do introduce lunch he won't have milk at 1-2 aswell he will probably just have few swigs! 

X


----------



## Abbi808

*Hay* - Jake struggles with his lunch bottles too. He gets so distracted which doesn't help. I normally manage to get him to take the 6oz though if I persevere. I also do the petit filous thing on a bad day! Have you considered giving him his breakfast straight after his 7.30am milk? He might be hungrier for more milk by lunch time then? You would probably need to make breakfast a little later or lunch a little earlier though. 

*Kix* - I don't think it matters. I did dinner as I was hoping that a full belly would help Jakey sleep. He does sleep better now but I am not sure how much that has to do with it really. I was giving Jake breakfast, lunch and dinner for about a week but he startd to get constipated so now he just has breakfast and dinner, I will probably bring it back in a month or two. If you want to switch to dinner, go for it! I doubt Aaron will notice the difference! ha! I don't think it matters though. Jake was like that with rolling for a few weeks and then one day he just did it. Now he doesn't stop! ha! He is the opposite, constantly on his tummy, he even sleeps on his tummy now (I always put him on his back but he rolls over) And I know, I can't believe Jake is 7 months next week. Scary!

xx


----------



## hay246

yeah allister is ridiculously nosey and gets easily distracted!! even if i persevere he just doesnt want any of it and pushes it away or hits it out my hand as if to say come on are u not taking the hint! going to try and give him it in his cup though see if makes a difference!

xx


----------



## Abbi808

haha! that is so funny! Jake is the same breastfeeding, he has a mouthful or two, comes off, looks around and then goes back to it over and over again! It takes ages! ;) Yeah give the cup a try, he might find it entertaining so be more willing! 

Can't wait to hear from Anna!

xx


----------



## hay246

i know... as if she is making us wait this long!! :haha:

x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Still no news, huh? Hope anna's ok. 
Xx


----------



## annanouska

flower: hi everyone! i came to you ladies before anyone else- not logged on fb so no idea what is on there but i think word got around from my work! was really sweet as even DH was thinking of you as there is no phone signal in the hospital and he said- should i take the log in for your forum to update the girls :haha: 

well-we had fun and games and probaly the most ridiculous labour you have ever encountered in which nothing went to plan but the good news is... 

Baby Marcus Kane was born on 10th July at 1.06pm weighing 8 lb 10. :cloud9: from start of early labour to delivery was 57 hours and at no one point was I 'normal'. 

We finally got admitted at 10pm on Sunday night when I really couldnt take it any more. I was contracting every 1-2 mins lasting 60/90 seconds. Was told I was still just in early labour but since I was in pain they would keep me in so I could get some decent pills and rest and my induction would go ahead the Monday. 

Monday morning DH arrives 8 30 am and the doctor comes at 9 am. He examined me and said I was STill only 3 cm and he wouldnt induce and just wanted to wait and see. I was really upset but stayed in as told and we walked around the hospital doing all i could whilst still contracting the same. By about 3 pm Monday afternoon the contractions were unbearable but kept spacing out so they they wouldnt examine me. i put my foot down and insisted as i said i really am moving on and was 6 cm. got moved to labour ward at this point. 

got up there and they to put me on the drip thing and had to have constant monitoring which i wasnt happy at as i wanted active birth. as they couldnt get LO to sit still for the FH monitor to record properly they decided to break waters and fit an internal monitor :cry: it took 3 hrs of attempts and they kept saying his head was too hard to fit it but refused me to carry on without it! eventually it went on... 

all Monday night- bad contractions. had an epidural and felt brilliant until the other monitor (the contraction one) kept slipping off and htey kept pulling the strap to rest it and eventually pulled the epidural out :growlmad:. i declined a resite as the anesatist said it could be a bit problematic so i took to gas and air which i hated but eventually became addicted to it and some pethadine which made me sick as a dog even wiht anti sickness medicine. 

this drama ticked on all monday night and tues morning when i got my new midwives. contractions would come and go in intesity and things but eventually 10am tues morning they checked and I was fully dilated. they increased the drip to max but even then i still didnt get the close contractions your meant to. i felt the need to push about 11 30 ish and they got me pushing. 

believe me i pushed with all my might and im in agony now for it! i had a few wobbles of saying i couldnt do it i cant push im afraid im nervous etc etc but i had hte best student mw ever and serioulsy i wouldnt have done it without her. i pushed brilliantly and got the head right down and they could see the head coming nicely and crowning. 

next think.....four doctors and another 4 mw come barging in and running around shouting differet things, i go into a panic and wobble and just my student mw kept me calm and i just focused on her. i had to have a cut and forceps as apparently he had turned just at last point and his head was stuck and wouldnt budge hey said there was no way i would be able to push the head then. he was also bigger than they thought and as i was shattered they didnt think i could do much more and wouldnt come any furhter. 

the whole thing was a real ordeal but he arrived safe and sound and apparantly i have a real designer vagina worth of stitches!!!! his HR incidently was brilliant throughout and the only damage he has are the terrible scratches form all the attempts to put the monitor on! 

he seems to be feeding well and is quite a weird baby so far in that he just seems quite content most of the time. he cant stand his hands being wrapped up and sleeps with his arms above his head or shakes them around. he doesnt wake himself up with it which is quite funny. 

andrew is besotted with him and seriously gone soft. im going to put some pics up when i can- its takne me 4 hours to post this in between feeding and waddling about! im in a lot of pain with stitches and seriously feel my insides may fall out at any time! also legs have gone crazy again and im worse off than before had! very strange but apparantly normal-ive contacted my gp about it tho as its gone ridiculous! 

hope this made sense it was written in parts! 

did anyone have a fear of holding baby? i dont mind holding hima nd seeing to him picking him up etc but im terafied of not holding his neck enough and he keeps wirling round fast so it did fall abck a bit earlier :wacko: xxx


----------



## annanouska




----------



## pink23

COngrats anna xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

First of all congrats you did fantastically well considering how it went. Stitches are awful but better than a c section so give it a week or two and you wont have any pain then. My midwife on my first baby kept telling me what a wonderful job she was doing with my stitching :haha:
He is gorgeous and well done cooking him that bouncy :thumbup: Dont worry bout his neck obviously dont grab him by the legs and frantically shake him throug the air above your head. They wriggle a lot just do ur best to support his neck but i bet everyone has been caught out i have :flower:
So are you bf? Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna massive congrats!!

I have been like a pea on a hot plate waiting for news! 

You did fantastic! He is just perfect and I'm sure you are doing amazing! 

I second what honey said about their neck! You can't keep them perfectly held 100% of the time! 

Take your time and rest up while you heal and just enjoy being a new mummy! 

Massive congratulations again! So pleased he is here safe and sound! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Lovely story Anna!! You did amazingly well!!! And he is gorgeous congratulations!! 

Just had a thought, now that Betty and Anna have had their babies, does that mean I'm next?! Eeeeekkkk!!!!!


----------



## PinkyEyes

Awww Anna he's perfect! Well done you! Lovely story, I love that you're all so willing to share, it makes me feel less anxious about giving birth. I really appreciate it.

Yes Amelia, I reckon you're next! 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww Amelia yep your turn next!! It is truly the most amazing thing you will ever do in your life!!!! 

Pinky I think it's important to share, there is soooooooo much the books don't tell you that without the ladies here I would have wondered if I was normal or not :haha: 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

And seriously I am the most self conscious person ever but I had no inhibitions at the end of it :haha: I had a 20 min melt down about my fear of pooping myself! Mw was great and said if you don't then your not pushing with everything you have! I'm pretty sure I did have an accident but hey! 

Honey I am bf and I really enjoy it. There are a couple of little issues I'm going to go over with the bf support lady tomorrow. I was nervous of bf but actually at 3am it was great just out the crib and on the boob, simples! Hopefully we will continue with it xxx


----------



## Samie18

Awwwwww i'm sooooooo happy to hear from you and he is super scrummy!!!
Be proud of yourself you did fab!


----------



## nexis

Congrats Anna :D


----------



## Sinn

Congratulations! x


----------



## hay246

You did fab Anna lovely to hear from you and he is lovely!! 
Congrats 
X


----------



## Abbi808

Congrats Anna! Poor thing, you did have a tough time. Well done for getting through it! Pics are fab, he is a little cutie. You forget how tiny newborns are! Pleased that the breastfeeding is going well too! It really is a lovely way to bond. You enjoy your lo and have lots of rest! xxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Aww congats Annaouska  wow-sounds like a long labour....i hope your stitches heal quickly. are you back home now? Marcus looks very cute 
I have my scan Monday coming.


----------



## betty14

Ooh mrs h that's so exciting can't wait to see piccies!! X x


----------



## nexis

Just left the hospital now. She did a load of bloods, talked me through everything and said that I need to try to lose some weight and get some exercise which is true. She has also prescribed me metformin :happydance: couldn't be happier :)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Fab news Nexis, that should set the ball rolling 
Mrs h how exciting, hope the weekend flies by


----------



## betty14

Ooh nexis that's fab!!! How many tabs does she have you on? 

Make sure you eat properly with them to avoid an upset tummy!

I am sure you will start ov now an that bfp won't be far behind!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

X x x


----------



## nexis

betty14 said:


> Ooh nexis that's fab!!! How many tabs does she have you on?
> 
> Make sure you eat properly with them to avoid an upset tummy!
> 
> I am sure you will start ov now an that bfp won't be far behind!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> X x x

She's got me started on 500mg once a day for two weeks and then up to 1000mg for another two weeks then I have to go to GP to get some more and carry on at 1000mg.


----------



## sara15h1986

hi everyone

Just got back (on wednesday) from a week in Tunisia - absolutely gorgeous there!!! and sooo hot :)

Was taking a pill to delay my period and AF stayed away until yesterday - woohoo!

so am looking forward to relaxing and TTCing :)


----------



## Samie18

Exciting MrsH!!

Fab news Nexis hopefully you wil get the egg now!

Glad your holiday was fab Sara =o)

Exciting were on countdown for you Amelia now!

I'm super tired today work is hectic but getting more fun again! Weekend off here so time for lots of sleep and a bit of vino!!


----------



## annanouska

great news for our TTC ladies and cant believe how fast the pregnant bumps are coming along. 

we had a great day yesterday but the night and day from hell to follow! We got no sleep at al last night as LO just wont settle. although he was only 8 lb 10 he is really strong and has huge hands and feet and very wriggly! he rolls about all th time when we change him! We had been BF really well although i did find it really hard to get him into position myself so aways needed him brining to me. 

Last night i fed him for 9 hours- no lie. i would feed put him down and he wanted more feed :wacko: he was certainly getting hte colustrum and i even hand expressed some just to make sure but he was getting really aggressive with it and would pull at me as he couldnt get more. i tried everything to settle him but no joy. i know its normal for them to cluster feed but seriously hes gone crazy. 

Today we actually FF him :cry: its been a horrible day and ive cried all day long. I love BF him and really enjoy the bond but he is constanly hungry and right now im just not well enough to help him. i saw the gp yday re my legs and i need some pills to help flush it out as its getting silly but cant take them when bf either. i also struggle due to my boobie size despite having a good position and latch. Today has been much better as he has settled well he doesnt drink much only 1 oz every 4 hours or so but seems much happier and i have managed to care for him more ive ben able to pick him up and feed myself and also move around more to help with legs. i also gave him his first bath today. 

i just feel terrible. i cant stop crying and i do miss it. i know he was feeding for comfort too and often fell asleep at the breast. I feel like it looks like im rnning at the first fence but i want to be able to heal well to care for him and also make sure he gets all he needs. ive achieved a lot more with him today certainly but i feel so sad about the BF thing. i think i might have baby blues or something :shrug: 

sorry to come on here misserable i jut wanted to try and explain how i feel to somebody xxx


----------



## Samie18

Beth you gotta do whats best for you! 
If you can hand express ok why not do it a few times and pop it in a bottle so he still gets some.

Don't put pressure on yourself though trust me i did it and it's not worth it at all because you will be miserable and down and not enjoy your little man!

Were all here for your rants as we have been there too so know exactly how you feel!

If you want my mob number just for a bit of support let me know

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna the very most important thing is that you and Marcus are well and if the cluster feeding on top of you having probs with your legs etc is too much then you have to do whats best. Why not still bf in between the formula just when you feel up to it the when he settles into a better pattern and you are feeling better you can decrease the ff and increase the bf and eventually it is possible to get back to ebf and if not as I said you have to be well yourself to be able to take care of the him xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hay246

Great news Nexis and glad you had good holiday Sara!
Mrsh exciting 

Anna you got to do what is best for you and Marcus. Don't feel bad if it doesn't work out but if you stil want to you could try what honey said

X


----------



## Abbi808

Nexis - brilliant news! Hopefully that bfp is just round the corner!

Sara - glad you had a good holiday and you managed to keep af away! Hopefully you and nexis will be in the next 3 pregnant ladies! ;) 

Anna - awwww! Don't beat yourself up. You do have to do what is best for you. It's no good breastfeeding and everything else just falling apart. What I would say though is if you do really love it and it is just circumstances stopping you at the mo try and keep your supply up by hand expressing/topping Marcus up with breastmilk so that when things do get better you can switch back if you want to or you could combifeed. It's just that once your milk is gone, it's gone and when you are feeling better you might wish that it wasn't. Have you tried feeding lying down on your side? I would lie like that on the sofa for hours sometimes and Jake would just feed when he wanted. I know it's hard-going and I wasn't even in pain at the time! If it is too tough for you at the moment then please don't feel guilty. Samie and Hay both formula feed and look how gorgeous & happy their little ones are! It's not the be-all and end-all! Hope you feel better. Lots of love!

Xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

I logged on to see if mrs h had her scan photo up! Thought she was having it today.
Xx


----------



## hay246

Been quiet in here hope everyone is ok

Pinky eyes :hi: 

Mrsh hope scan went well

X


----------



## Samie18

Super quiet at the min!

Hope the scan was ok mrsH

Whens your scan pinky?

Hope everyone else is good =o)

xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

It is extremely quiet at the mo:cry::cry:
The new mums are busy with their new bundles  
We have been really busy with exams, end of your trips etc etc Last day tomorrow then some lie ins for mummy during the summer :happydance:
Had to take Ollie to clarks, hes now standing and holding on with 1 hand, quite daring as his balance isnt quite sufficient for walking yet but hes eager!
Hope scan went well Mrsh
Hi everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Samie18

Awwww i can't wait to get Sophia walking shoes!
She can hold herself up for a while propped against things if we put her there, but she cant pull herself up yet.

They grow soooo quickly it's scary!


----------



## betty14

Hey ladies im still here:) just seem to lose track of time!! most of it seems to be taken by the cluster feeding going in here ATM!!! 

honey And Samie I can't wait for first shoes either!! 

Daisy is being a good girl still she is smiling now too :cloud9: 

She is sleeping ok too we get 4 hrs then 2 at a time :)

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:

X x x


----------



## hay246

That's good Betty about sleep glad you and daisy are doing well!

Anna how are you an Marcus?

Honey ah how cute they do grow way too fast!
Allister rolls about and pushes himself everywhere! Ends up all over the show!

X


----------



## annanouska

funny you should mention the 4 and 2 Betty- we seem to be doing that! he feeds then sleeps for 4 then feeds after 2. he has been awake a lot today for no real reason-i think we had been lucky as he was a quiet baby so suppose it is lung exercise! 

we ahve built the pram today and i cnat wait to put him in it. ive only done two small trips to mothercare for supplies. im still a bit sore and unsteady but getting there- legs are improving day by day and i can wedge trainers back on now. 

this sounds silly but my achievment of the day was carrying him up and down the stairs on my own! ive been so wobbly with my legs i havent dared do it yet. 

i bet it is exciting buying the first pair of shoes for the LOs i remember when my sister was small everyone had doodles i always thought they were cool! 

anyone had any issues with family being a bit OTT? MIL is really overbearing when she visits and even hubby was getting frustrated. she wont leave him alone and has to pick him up and disturb him and when he cries she gives him the dummy right away. i didnt even want to use a dummy but we had been using it very sparingly and it worked well but hse just throws it in. i got upset the other day when they were here as she just stole him for hours and wouldnt put him down or give him back :cry: i know she is besotted but honestly its too much xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

My scan is on Friday morning, can't wait! 
It has been quiet on here, I've been super busy at work, gearing up to the end of term. Only 13 lessons to go, with some of those spent at the hospital for my scan!
Xx


----------



## betty14

Anna glad yOur starting to feel human again! 

What your feeling is totally normal, I had to get my sister to ask some visitors to leave because I wasn't coping with them here holding my baby!! 

It's a hard situation maybe your oh could have a word with her and explain? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I'd have to say something Beth i couldn't be doing with it! When my mum and dad came when she was first born they stayed for 3 nights and i made a point of telling them she needed to learn not to be held all the time and they were good with it! Dunno how i'd be telling Chris' mum and dad..... good job i don't see them much!!

OOhhh looking forward to the update Pinky!


----------



## annanouska

exciting times Pinky- what a nice week with the scan and end of term :flower: 

its funny how possesive we get over our LOs isn't it? 

I've been in training today for hubby going back to work-ive managed to get him in and out of the car seat, car seat in and out of car and get him in and out of his pram :thumbup: 

I think I should actually be in the record books as I have managed to achieve the unimaginable-car seat and pram in my car! the base and wheels went in the boot and ive got an isofix base for carseat behind the passenger seat and the seat unit for pram can be seat belted into front passenger seat!! I very rarely have anyone in my car so its not a problem! 

got the HV coming on friday, she annoyed me already as she rung at 6pm today to say she wants to come on friday, i said if she can make it afternoon as we are taking him to be registered at 9 30 and i was hoping to do the groceries or somehting on the way back. she said she will come at 11 it doesnt take long to register him and ive no need to be out all day with him and she cant leave the visit until monday!!!!!! :growlmad: maybe if they contacted me earlier then I would have been more accomodating!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Pinky youll love your scan 
Anna, when and how long you WANT to be out of the house with YOUR baby is blinking well up to YOU and YOU alone, its none of her bloody business the cheeky mare. If I were you I would ring her back tomorrow and tell her youre ever so sorry but your husband had made arrangements for you to meet up at his mums house and you wont be at home till around 1pm as she is making you lunch. You hope she can make it in the afternoon else youll see her Monday  Seriously changing all your plans coz she rings you last minute expecting you to fit in with her is ridiculous xx


----------



## Samie18

I agree with Honey re the HV Cheeky cow! She needs to arrange with you when is suitable with you!


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey everyone!

Not many TTC action on here anymore.

Love reading about all of you and your little bundles

Hope all are well x


----------



## Abbi808

*Pinky* - Good luck for your scan! Six weeks holiday too! Lots to look forward to.

*Anna* - how you feel about your lo is completely normal. I am still like it now! Luckily I don't have an over -bearing MIL but if I did I would just have to tell her. You are a new Mommy and you need time with your lo by yourself. I remember when Jake was about 6 weeks my Mum wanted to take him for a walk and I bit her head off when she pushed me, she backed off and apologised. Don't stress, you will be more relaxed soon enough but don't let her force her parenting habits on you! Also, tell the HV to PISS OFF! haha!

*Sara* - I know, this should be renamed the post cerazette success thread! ha! 

Jakey is 7 months today! Where has the time gone? 

xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi everyone! 

I broke up yesterday for 6 and a half weeks! Feels weird as when I go back it will only be for about 4 or 5 weeks, and I haven't got a timetable so I won't be teaching or anything!! 

On Tuesday we did a school trip to Alton towers which was eventful. The coach broke down a mile away from the entrance so had to get another one to take us the rest of the way! I was busting for the loo too! I didn't drink much cos I was stressing about needing to go all day and I felt funny when I did go so when I got back at 6:30pm I phoned the out of hours GP to make an appointment but the line closes at 6:30 just before the surgery opens at 6:30 so I thought i'd just turn up. Well they didn't like the fact I didn't have an appointment so they told me to wait and it may be 45 mins so I waited. Then an hour later a nurse came out and said "this is not a drop in you know" and I said I know I just need to see someone! She said I couldn't have an appointment for another hour and that I should go home and come back again. So I did that but when I came back (5 mins before my appt) they made me wait another hour before a doctor saw me! Anyway he tested my sample and said it looks like an infection and he gave me antibiotics on the spot from his cupboard! So I am taking them but have to phone up tmro to get the proper results. 

Sorry for the long rant lol.


----------



## Sinn

I'm still TTC with no luck. Just got my period today :(


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi Sinn I was wondering how you were! 
Do you use opk or temp? How many months have you been trying? Are your AFs back to normal?


----------



## PinkyEyes

Amelia, as another teacher, when did you tell your pupils that you were expecting? Sounds like you had a crappy day, hope the holidays treat you better!
Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Well I'm secondary so what normally happens is when the advert goes in for maternity cover the kids all see it and know someone is pregnant and find out who it is straight away so I was expecting that but the advert only said it in small writing so they didn't realise! It got to a few weeks ago that they were asking if I would be teaching them next year so I ended up telling them one class at a time then! So only recently x


----------



## Sinn

Hi Amelia, I've tried both opk and temp and got nothing. AFs are still irregular and it's been 10 months now. Feel really disheartened and upset by it all. 3 ladies are pregnant at work and so is my cousin. Feel like my nose is being well and truly being rubbed in it! 

Sinn x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Amelia what a pants series of events! Nice long break to get over it 
Pinky you have lots of time to chill out now too 
Sinn it will happen, it feels like thatfor everyone who has to wait a while for that bfp. Feels like everywhere you go there are pregnant ppl or ppl with babies. I have everything crossed that you get that bfp really really soon xx


----------



## Samie18

Sinn are you having positive OPK?

I had one of those days at work today where you realise how lucky we are to have perfect healthy babies because nature can be cruel sometimes =o(


----------



## annanouska

Oh no same did you have to deliver a. Poorly or stillborn? It must be so hard to have your job at times xxx


----------



## Samie18

Life is precious and we shouldn't take it for granted x


----------



## Sinn

Samie, I've had one positive opk in 10 months. So fed up.


----------



## Samie18

I think its time for a drs trip for further investigations....


----------



## annanouska

Ditto on what samie said but I would say it has been 12 months just in case you have one of those ocd docs who make you try a full year. Dont be too down, look at Betty and myself. I was a bit different to Betty as I was 'lucky' enough to know about my pcos long before TTC so I was given the required help much sooner. My hormones are so off the radar normally they told me it would be very unlikely I would conceive so dont give up just yet. 

Ive had a super mum moment this morning and after the 5 30 feed I got up and bathed Marcus, made Andrew a brew then left him babysitting whilst i got a bath (mmmmm bath) and dressed. ive even got into my maternity jeans wooo!! last couple of months all i have worn is yoga pants! 

I would like to just do a spot of product recommendation for the Fisher Price Aquariam bath. You can get it in argos and mothercare etc. It has a hammock in for newborns and young babies and its great i just filled the bath this morning and placed him in the hammock so his bath and bum were laying in a little water and i just washed him and drizzled the water over. I found it so easy and safe and this is coming from the girl who is terrafied to do anything with LO! as babies get bigger the hammock comes out and it has a wedge on the bottom so as they sit in the bath the bum cant slide past the wedge. :haha: bit sad i got so excited over a bath! 

hope everyone is well we are off to register this morning then home to see the HV-im letting her come at 11 then i can have the whole afternoon to do whatever and andrew can be here too xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Sinn I would definitely go to the docs if you only had one positive opk in 10 months, and like Anna said say it's been 12 months that you have been trying to conceive! Which opk have you been using? I used the smiley face ones, more expensive but much more clear, I couldn't get on with any others. Really hope you do go to the docs x 

Anna that bath sounds great! Another one for me to consider along with Abbi's tippitoes recommendation!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Whilst we are recommending baths ours is fab we have a Cosatto changing table, the changing mat is on top with lots of storage on the bottom on different shelves and you lift the mat and the bath is under it


----------



## hay246

sinn i agree with what everyone else has said!

x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi girls!
Sinn, I defo recommend you go to your dr. I was worrying so much about my cycle and lp length that I finally plucked up the courage to see my dr. I'd been convinced that they wouldn't listen or tell me to keep trying for a few months, but they were great, took me seriously and sent me for blood tests. I fell pregnant that cycle. I think I was relieved that I could have help and that stopped me worrying and it all fell into place. 
My scan today was amazing! Baby was lively and dancing for the camera - bit of a poser like mummy! Even the sonographer said baby was photogenic! I have photos but am confused on how to upload them to photo bucket, so they will have til tomorrow when my brain can cope! 
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Feb news about the scan! I loved having my scans it was soooo exciting!


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies, sorry I've been MIA been on holiday for the last week and just taking a short break from TTC. Ive decided not to temp until i get a proper AF. hopefully the consultant will give me provera when i see her in just under two weeks :)

beautiful baby pictures ladies :) making me extra broody lol xxxx


----------



## annanouska

great news on the scan :flower: 

glad you had a good holiday diddums not long until your appointment and hopefully good news ahead. :hugs: 

we have had a nice trip out today just pottering around town but was nice. called in to MIL and FIL afterwards :dohh: shes really driving me mad! today she asked if the aptamil is suitable as if it is follow on milk it wont be rich enough :nope: honestly how i got a degree is beyond me!! 

she then stole him again and let him go to sleep in her arms for 3 hours :growlmad: Andrew thinks i should just let it go which fiar enough i should but it annoys me- hes our child not hers! she went all soft saying she hasnt seen him in 6 whole days!!! my parents havent even seen him yet til next weekend :nope: 

hes having awake time right now so i built his play mat thing up and hes now dropped off!! typical eh :dohh: its quite cool as it plays music and moves about and its worth its weight for feline entertainment system if nothing else LOL ! xxx


----------



## Samie18

Awwww feel for ya hun! i wouldn't let it be because like you say hes your baby!

Just take deep breaths count to ten then scream hahahaha
x


----------



## betty14

So quiet in here! 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:

X x x


----------



## hay246

been thinking the same!!

ive been at work yesterday today and tomorrow, then nice long weekend, not sure what days doing next week maybe wed thurs fri, love being able to choose :)

we have been choosing /designing stuff for house, getting exciting!

how are the TTC'ers/bumps? and babies lol 

x


----------



## Samie18

I've not had much to say... i'm a boring working mum now lol

Luckily i got amaziinngggg off duty this week. i had an early yesterday and i'm not back until a early on Sunday so lots of time with Sophia probably spent on the beach or the broads =o)

Got Chris' birthday Sunday and we usually have a BBQ but its forecast rain for Sunday so hoping it changes.

Where is the house Hay?

Hope everyone else is good

xx


----------



## nexis

I'm still doing well on the met, no bad side effects really but got to up it to 1000mg on Friday so maybe I'll have side effects then. Had a temp drop today and couple of small streaks of blood in cm last week so I'm hoping everything has started working again.


----------



## Samie18

Sounds good Nexis!
Fingers crossed
x


----------



## hay246

fingers crossed nexis!

house is just up the road from where live now (at bfs mums) but we are doing it up top to bottom from 1st sept as we do holiday lets at moment so cant do anything until then!

so arranging everything now. and then hopefully be in by november, cant wait to have own space now!! 
would be nice if weather holds out for weekend hey!
x


----------



## annanouska

ohhh exciting times hay! 

great news of the met nexis- i need to start back on mine sometime. i wasnt sure if i could just start it or if i need to see the doctor again? ive loads of boxes so i might just start myself back on it tomorrow as my hair growth is going mad :blush: 

we still need to seriously discuss if we would like to have more children in the future. im not in any rush but DH will be 40 next year and he gets quite nervous at times that he is 'too old' so obviously i wouldnt wait several years. i feel its too soon right now to even be talking about it! we are so greatful and blessed with Marcus i feel greedy to even consider another-not sure if i could take all that stress again!!! 

Had a manic morning here- he jsut wouldnt settle, didnt want anything just wanted to squalk aroud really!! took all my energy to get through until 1pm and now hes dozing like a trooper trouble is im so exhausted i cant be bothered to carry on with the jobs! suppose i have to really as the washing is out ( took me 4 hours to get round to putting it out!) and yesterdays needs putting away yet too! 

andrew went back to work yday and although i can cope fine its tough trying to do all the house things too! i refuse to ring MIL to ask for anything though wouldnt want to give her any ammunition! its horrid having this resentment as we normally get on really well! 

had to go to asda as we were having nappy leakage issues he keeps getting pee on his back and i heard it may be as they are too small so we are trying size 2 nappies now, they had a clothing sale on ....... i promised no more clothes as its ridiculous............well i got loads! but htey had 3 t shirts for £2 and daft things! he has cool taz pj's in 3-6 months down to £2 so really i had to!!!!!!!!!! my parents and sister are coming on friday and ive no idea how much htey have got him too :wacko: 

going to a 'free' photo shoot tomorrow with Marcus, its run by pixie photots in mothercare- free sitting and one free print. im dreading it tbh as i am worried il end up ordering some ridiculous overpriced pic! andrew would hit the roof as he does all the photography.........i may leave my purse at home on purpose! xxx


----------



## annanouska

PS, asda was our first road trip on our own!!! 

God Bless Isofix bases!!!! thanks to it i can get him in and out the back of my Bug no problem! 

ive noticed ive obviously got very out of shape in pregnancy everything is so heavy or such hard work!


----------



## PinkyEyes

I love reading all the cute things you guys are getting up to with your little ones. Makes me eager for my baby to get here!
I had to pop back to the hospital today as the blood test people forgot to take blood for one of my tests, but it was a blessing in disguise as some results were in and they're all fine so far!
Funny story about my friend at work - we got married within a week of each other, came off the pill the same month and started trying, then our periods got in sync, we got pregnant same cycle, and have both made it to first scan, where she has found out she's having twins! How awesome! 
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Awww Beth don't stress about the house work its not going anywhere =o)
I think your brave even thinking about a 2nd one... i'm still on the never ever again list.
But just enjoy Marcus for now and discuss the next when the time is right.... if thats straight away then go for it!

We had a lovely day at the Beach. Sophia had a little paddle in the sea but it was freezing so Chris soon brought her back hehe Took loads of picces but with no FB i have no where to share them now lol
On the way home there was a freshly squashed snake in the road still trying to wiggle away.... they make my skin crawl and every time i think about it i feel weak to pass out bleughhhhh

Just got out of the bath so my butt cheeks are sand free now lol

Hoping for the same again tomorrow weather wise, might consider a paddling pool for her though insted!

Fab about your friends pinky! Double trouble lol

Hope everyone else had a lovely day!

xx


----------



## hay246

hi all

ah pinky eyes that is lovely about you and your friend :) my best friends boy is 6 weeks older than allister, she actually wasnt trying at the time it was a mistake (a good one though obviously) 

sounds like a lovely day samie, why no fb now?

i really cant wait to have another one, i actually loved being pregnant and when i look at bump pics it makes me want another lol. but i think may start trying either next summer or end of next year as he will be two then which is when i want another! 

hope u have a good photo shoot anna

hope everyone else is ok?
i am hoping for some sunshine from tomorrow as i finish work from today until next wed!

x


----------



## Samie18

Got bored with all the silly pictures and spam that people keep clicking like and filling my timeline with!!

I'll go back on it because my mum will moan she doesnt see pics of Sophia but i might do a new profile with only a few people on but i'll wait a bit, it's quite liberating not being on it but at the same time i feel out of the loop lol

x


----------



## betty14

Glad everyone is ok, was missin you all :hugs: 

Nexis that's fab about met just make sure you eat with them as the higher doses can make you feel ick! 

Pinky that's awesome how fab for you to have 3 lo between you all close together! 

Hay how exciting! I love decorating... We are doing the nursery soon can't wait! 

Anna well done going out on your own, don't worry about the housework it's not going anywhere and you should rest when he sleeps if you need to!!! 

Samie I'm gutted you left fb! Please come back :haha: 

Hope everyone else is ok! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

:cry: i think i may be getting divorced!! :haha: 

We went to the photo shoot......we had the free pic taken then had a session in the studio. When I went back to look at the pictures they were fantastic. At 2 weeks old she had pics of him smiling giggling etc. i fell in love with a few of them, they were all nice but some were really nice so i ended up ordering those ones! it cost.........£300 :nope: i dont have much spare money but id saved up my birthday money this year so i used that so its a late bday pressie for me! 

andrew was ok when i told him though- he said he knew i would get something just didnt expect so much! il show himt he ones ive ordered later online hopefully he will like them! everyone did those bounty pics in hospital which were expensive but i didnt get them so this makes up for it. plus im going to do one on canvas for the grandparents :happydance: 

how is everyone doing? betty how is daisy? Samie when i left FB it was liberating so i know how you feel! i only go on it to spy on the gossip from work and to keep up with you all :thumbup: xxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone, haven't been on in ages,.....managed to get scan done eventually (awkward child already haha). It waved at us and was kicking me. It's only 5 or 6 weeks till my 20 week scan which seems really soon.
I seem to have got a baby bump yesterday from nowhere....I have a bit tummy anyway but it's popped out loads.
Pinkyeyes-glad your scan went well.
Samie-I hate spam on my timeline too ggrrr.....hard when some is from relatives that I feel I can't delete off my friends list.
Nexis....that sounds promising!
It weird as I don't have any symptoms now I keep sort of forgetting that I am pregnant, if that makes sense? I look pregnant now rather than just fat.
I don't know how to upload my scan pic....will see if I can make it my avatar for a while


----------



## betty14

Anna I'm sure they are lovely pics and like you say you missed the bounty ones do it's all equal now :haha: 

Our hospital has a different company doing pics and they are really reasonable it's 49.50 for the biggest package!! 

Daisy is fab she now weighs 9lb 1oz!!!

Mrs h glad the scan went well! I loved the scans its amazing watching them! At our 34 wk scan we saw daisy blinking!!! 

The whole fb thing do you know you can hide ppl? So instead of deleting them from your friends list you can hide everything they post!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Sure the pics are fab and I hope your not divorced hahaha. I refuse to get any pics done because I know how cheap it is to do them so I feel ripped off...plus Chris does them for free haha

Glad your well mrsh!

I hide loads of people on fb but it seems everyone Is jumping on the same bandwagon!


----------



## annanouska

i did not know you could hide people! how exciting hiding ahoy!!!!!!!! 

I normally refuse on the same grounds Samie but I really fell in love! Andrew is thinking of getting the portable studio kit so he can do some at home. I added up the cost of all his lenses flashes camera and other useless bits for photography the other day and its worth more than my car :wacko: !! What is it Chris does now is it a framing buisiness did you say? Does he still earn from photography? Andrew is a seriously professional amateur if that makes sense?! TBH i find it a bit boring i dont mind the odd click but i cant be doign with spending hours on the perfect shot. 

Betty-Daisy sounds like she is doing fab! we only get weighed every 4 weeks but we can go to a clinic so i may go next week as im a bit worried about him really. It says he should take 4 oz now but he is still on 3 oz. He does sometimes take extra feeds so would do a 2 hr gap or 3 hr and then back to 4 so may work out the same but he just wont take more than 3 at a feed. i think its a combination of gas and sleepyness. i wouldnt say he is really bad with colic just gets a little windy. may try the infacol or these posh bottles. He still has plenty of wet nappies and atleast 1 dirty a day so thats good! 

Did anyone have nappy issues? we were in huggies size 1 but he kept peeing on his back so now on size 2 of huggies and pampers (trial and error!) but the legs are a bit big so im worried of poop leakage!!! i need size 1.5!!! 

hows the weather for you all? its dull and overcast and really warm here not nice at all. My parents and sister come tomorrow to meet Marcus so that will be a nice weekend hopefully! xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Nexis glad things are looking positive 
Samie I still havent got timeline! Rubbish posts do my head in too!!
Anna oh my goodness £300 :haha: :haha: I knew that would happen, with Brandon I always had the free one and then paid around £150 for the rest but as its now 11yrs ago I guess thats about right with inflation :haha::haha: :haha: They know once you see photos of your baby you couldnt possibly say no! It gets easier when you have more babies as youll realise there will be no room on the walls to hang them and they have to stored in the attic lol.
Mrs h glad the scan went well, I think your pregnancy is going quite fast, before you know it youll have a beautiful bundle :flower: Are you going to try to find out the sex?
Hay hope the sunshine stays while youre off :flower: There are 2 years and 3 days between my first 2 and whilst it was hard for the first few months they are very close.
Betty crumbs well done you, Daisy likes her liquid gold then :happydance::happydance:
Hope everyone else is enjoying this fine weather, I bought Ollie a tiny paddling pool yesterday and let him splash in that for bit coz he gas been a bit hot and bothered xx


----------



## Samie18

Awww she's getting big Betty! Still tiny to Sophia now though lol she was 19lb 6oz a couple of weeks ago!

Chris still does his photography. He does a lot of workshops teaching people, Magazine articles, books, calenders etc etc he's just starting up the printing and framing business side to it and hopefully if that earns well he'll prob do less teaching. His gear probably totals near £15000!!

I had issues with nappies too. Pampers caused her a terrible rash at 3 days old...looked like a chemical burn though, took weeks to resolve even with steriod cream! I tried huggies but they leaked and the rash didn't improve with them so i moved over to NATY they are chlorine free and the rash cleared really quick so i havent looked back since! Had a few leakages only with them and that was through user error as we hadn't quite put them on right =o) As the sizes go up too you get a kinda half size as they do 4 then 4+ before the 5.

We got Sophia a paddling pool yesterday too, she loved it! Took loads of pics i'll have to put one on here!

Her army combat crawl is improving shes like a little ninja lol

The sun is finally burning off the cloud so hoping for another nice day. Think were gonna go to the sealife centre as Chris has been commissioned by the Tourist board to photograph Great Yarmouth and Villages so all the tourist should be out in force judging by all the idiots on the road! This time of year they are so dangerous on the road because they have no clue where they are going so drive at like 2 miles an hour and just stop in the middle of the road, really pees me off!

Ah well have a good day

x


----------



## annanouska

aww have fun samie-well jealous! I keep trying to get andrew to do 'more' with the photography but he is happy as he is so i leave him to it. the gear is ridiculous isnt it! 

Honey i was meant to ask how you were and i forgot im sorry :blush:. 

we have just been discharged from the MW. Marcus got weighed and is 9 lb 3! i was worried he wasnt growing ok as he doesnt eat as much as they suggest and he didnt seem any bigger. he had lost 40 g from birth i thinkt hats a couple of oz so hes done ok as was 8 10 when born. 

i cant wait until we can have a paddling pool! i need to loose a bit of baby weight to get into my cossie then will start him swimming :happydance: xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey everyone - nothing new here.

Still TTC, my best friend has found out she is having a girl, so I am trying to persuade her that Sarah is a great name ha ha

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Sinn said:


> I'm still TTC with no luck. Just got my period today :(

Hi Sinn,

I am still TTC so you are not alone.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sara how are you doing? Its still very early days for you, may seem an eternity to ypu but its normal for a couple to take up to a year to conceive completely aside from the cerazette. :flower:


----------



## hay246

Yeah that's it they do say allow a year it took us 7 months. 
Honey I think may start trying next summer and by time baby here allister will be over 2. I want to have them quite close as only want the 2. 

Exciting I can now feel allisters tooth and properly c It it's so sharp poor Lil man gonna have a shock when he bites his hands soon!

Daisy sounds like she Is doin fab Betty
And Anna they aren't all the same textbook babies probably do take 4 oz. sure 3oz is fine and If he has extra feeds then it's fine. I just demand fed with allister whilst he was young it was so much easier than tryin to give him times.

The paddling pools sound like fun I did a big walk today about 4 miles in total. Need to shift my jelly belly haha

Amelia, Kix, abbi how are you?
X


----------



## Abbi808

Hey girlies, glad to see everyone is doing well. So much has gone on, too much to catch up on! New babies seem to be developing fab! So lovely! 

*Anna *- £300!! hahaha! Well I am sure they are worth it, who can put a price on fab pics of our lo's? I have about 5000 pictures of Jake now! ;) (I am not exaggerating)

*Samie* - Awwww, bet she loves the paddling pool. Looking forward to the pic! 

*Hay* - hope you are good too! 

Jakey is doing great, sitting and standing up now! He holds on to the bars of his playpen and shakes them like he is angry, it's so funny!

Loving the weather! 

xx


----------



## annanouska

LOL at Jake the Jailbreak kid! 

Marcus has learnt to roll on to his side which was really cute at first but now when you put him to bed in the crib you need to duck tape him down! we swaddle him as best as you can for a baby who refuses any covers on arms then use a towel to wedge around him to try and keep him there, he then spends his time kicking the covers off then kicking the towel out so he can roll around! i dont mind i jsut worry abou thim hitting his head on the sides. when it cools off a bit i will use the baby sleep bag we have but its been 26 /27 even over night in our room so he has been just in a vest mostly minus blanket but he has been warm enough. 

Had an incident with the cats today- they are very good and dont bother with him at all but i had accidently blocked off one of the flight paths around the sofa and arm chair with a car seat and his rocker so when they were having chase this morning riddick got caught short and had to make a leap over everything but got it a bit wrong and ended up half jumping on to the edge of the rocker and half stood on poor marcus :cry: 

Marcus woke up as if to say, what happened and went back to sleep! I was really worried about him but no marks on him and he doenst appear sore. i rang my mum who is travelling up for weekend as she is medical and said its likely to be just fine. I was getting worried about taking him to the drs or walk in and telling them as i knew they would blame the cats and go on the anti feline rant but it was actually my fault!

hes since taken his bottle and gone back to sleep so seems relatively un phased! 

hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Samie18

Awww dont worry about the cats. Fergie hurdled Sophia many of times and caught her a couple of times but she just finds it really funny and thinks he's playing games with her! I'll admit though we do have 'false nails' on Fergs so he can't scratch her so when he has caught her he hasn't scratched.

My little vampire is getting her top 2 front teeth at last! But shes not happy about it and is in a real bad mood today =o(

I'm trying really hard to win the lottery tonight and have actually put a ticket on =o)

x


----------



## pink23

I have had to make a quick dash for the lottery. Went to do it online just and it was down. A quick dash at 25 past lol and i have 2 goes lol.
The pictures are sammie.
Wonder who is the next to get a bfP .
We are all Ok doIng well. Still expressing and feeling positive about it. Diabetes is staying ok, the heat plays it up and gave had no insulin because of it plus expressing. Big curious to why dr wants to see me about bloods but maybe because my average sugar is high fingers crossed. Cant believe 10 weeks ago i would of been visiting esmae xx


----------



## hay246

If Marcus didn't even notice or cry then I can imagine it didn't bother him!
We think they are major fragile but they are tougher than we think.
My friends 18 month old we went to visit another friends 4 week old and usually he's brilliant with babies. Kisses them etc she said come over give him a kiss he went to kiss him but instead head butted him. He didn't even flinch and obviously his head butt isn't majorly hard but he is fine!

X


----------



## Samie18

I have had the worst day ever today I could just go sit in a corner and cry!!!! Sophia has cried pretty much non stop from waking to now and stIll goIng. If she hasn't cried she's whinged and I'm taking non stop. We haven't been allowed to leave her for 1 second because she gets hysterical. I just hope these teeth hurry up and get through because I dunno how much more we can take from her it's soooooo stressful. I've been trying to get her to sleep since 8 she's is screaming the place down but won't let me hold her . I dunno what else to do with her


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: samie :hugs: 

she did warn you though as she looked devilish this morning! 

I dont really know what to suggest-i know with my sister my dad used to put her int he pram for long walks or take her for drives and it calmed her. can she not have some sort of baby medicine like nurofen or calpol or something like that? 

does she get distressed when she cries or jsut cries and cries? i think you should go have a nice bath and glass of wine and let daddy take a stint! try to keep smiling knowing your sophia she will be a charming adoreable little girl again tomorrow as if butter owuldnt melt! xxx


----------



## hay246

Aw Samie it's horrible isn't it. Allister has one coming through now and he isn't coping very well but it's from about 5pm onwards it's whingy time for him really. But he does seem tO settle. Do you give her nurofen or calpOl? Seems to help allister.
Good thing with allister is usually if I pick him up he will stop. Every night now between 1&3 he screams and ends up in Our bed where he settles and sleeps no
Problem! Knows what he's doin ! 
Hope she settles for u soon Samie x


----------



## Samie18

She's had calpol nurofen bonjela Ashton and Parsons and every teether she has plus my fingers!! Nothing helped. She finally got to sleep at 22:10. I'm knackered but gotta sort the house as were having a party tomorrow for Chris' birthday problem is I'm up at 6 for work and I've had no tea and need a shower so think I'll be running on hardly any sleep tomorrow!
She gets super distressed Beth you would think I was killing her. She Is really aggressive pulls hair, pinches, scratches.....Chris reakons she has asbo stamped on her head lol.
I wish I could go for a bath but Chris is working and still not home =o(

Her first four came through with her normal grumpyness so didn't think the rest would be bad but she's inconsolable it's horrible =o(


----------



## annanouska

hope the party went well samie and sophia has settled a little :flower: its horrible when they are sad and distressed and you are trying your best to help them but they are still unhappy :cry: 

hope everyone is well in the ttc club, bump brigade and babies and LOs :hugs: 

my parents and sister have been to visit this weekend- was really nice and they love baby Marcus. we managed two trips to restaraunts and a wander around cheshire oakes too. Marcus coped well with eating out. it was noisy but he slept through and we just fed him when needed then he went back to sleep! he got spoilt with clothes, formula and baby sleep bags tho! xxx


----------



## betty14

Hello ladies thought I'd come say hi while I'm bf in the car waiting for mum in the dentist! 

Sorry I'm not v good at keeping up ATM I just don't get chance to go on my laptop an it's harder to post on my phone!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok we must be due a new set of bfp soon eh? 

X x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yes def due some bfp's :)
Hope everyone is well, not had much chance to get on here either though I always check to see if anyone else has posted :haha:
We are really busy with the kids during school hols, love spending this much time with them.
X


----------



## pink23

Evening ladies. I spent sunday up a &e with caleb. I only took him because i can normaly see whos on and get seen quickly perks of the job lol. I thought cal had a uti so was hoping for just a check up and antibiotics. Turns out his temo was 39.4 and had stuff in wee. We endes up going to pau but still no reason why he was ill or running temp. Had red ears and throat buy still didnt know if it was uti so give us antibiotics. Im going to hv next week to check his weight as he is so skinny just want to check.
Esmae is doing fab injections next week only 4 weeks late but least they are getting sorted.
Ive got a drs appointment next week because of blood redults but not sure why. I had a letter which had results on and it 4 diagnosis . Only 1 i didnt know about which is problems with kidneys so hoping its nothing big. 
Hope everyones well xx


----------



## betty14

I always check in so I can keep up but don't always have time to post!

Honey hope your having a fab summer hols so far :)

X x x


----------



## betty14

Sorry pink didn't see your post till I'd done!

Hope caleb is on the mend and it's nothing to worry about!

Why are esmaes jabs so late? 

Hope your doc appointment goes ok too!

X x x


----------



## pink23

I had to cancel last time as it was raining bad and its took them this long to send out letter :-(. Only got to wait a week for my drs appointment so fingers crossed all is ok xx


----------



## hay246

hope caleb is ok! 

hi to every one else
def due some bfps 
allister samie has been a nightmare with his mouth now too! literally cries until i hold him or put him in/on our bed then he laughs and is happy!! cheeky bugger!
he likes to chew a flannel now!

x


----------



## annanouska

hope caleb is ok pink-hes normally so smiley in all the pics. 

hay made me laugh i think thats boys for you...Marcus makes weird noises in the night until you go check he isnt choking nad he stops and looks at you! 

hope everyone is ok-nexis how are you doing on the met now? i started back on mine but keep forgetting it! 

sorry for tmi but did any of you suffer with piles :blush: i was fine all pregnancy but ive given myself one during labour form pushing so hard- i will never forget that as long as i live!!! i think its external so now im freaking out il need surgery! im going to hold off the drs until 6 week check to give it time to see if it goes on its own :shrug: its weird ifeel more embarassed and freaked out by my post baby body witgh its stitches and piles than i ever did having sweeps, birth internal scans etc!! 

xxx


----------



## Samie18

Hope he gets better soon pink!

feel for ya hay! Sophia is ok again now the top 2 have broke the gum... she was a nightmare for days nothing soothed her!!

Very normal for the piles just make sure you mention them, you don't wanna suffer x

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## betty14

Hay my friend used to freeze a flannel for her little boy, just let it thaw slightly before you give it to them and bobs your uncle! 

Anna I got piles at 39 wks :dohh: I used germaloids its fab as it has local in it so stops them hurting! But I do agree with Samie tell the doc at your 6 wk check! 

Samie glad Sofia is feeling better, I'm not looking forward to the crying because of pain bits :( 

Hope everyone is well!

X x x


----------



## annanouska

so tired!!! fed marcus at 2.30 it alwyas takes 45 mins so by itme i got him settled had some water myself etc was 3.30 and for some odd reason he wanted to wake up at 4.30! i made him wait until 5.30 for another feed, got him sorted and put back in crib thinking il have a few minutes extra sleep as hubby gone to work already, just drifted up and got woken by an almighty sound of a newborn projectile vomiting milk :nope: 

Not to panic- scoop him up put himon change table strip him off and qipe down then new sleepsuit, strip the crib put it in to soak, wi[e all the crib and everything down with anti bac wipes.... went ot put a new sheet on and realised somehow it got under the matress!! think that was me as i was cleaning as i lifted the matress up :dohh: so cleaned that but have got to leave matress off to let it dry so no hope of staying in bed!!!!!!! 

how life has changed when the highlight of my day is baby sick :haha: 

how is everyone? hope all the TTC people are ok :hugs: cant believe Ollie is nearly a year old :cry: 

Betty-can i ask what you will be doing for contraception? i ask as of allthe time you waited for daisy i wondered if you were just going to let nature take its course and see what happened or if you will use precautions? Samie are you still on the OPK method? 

I really dont know what i want to do!!! i never minded cerazette at all until i came off it and i realised how long it takes to reset. i dont fancy coils or anything too long term right now and Im not a condom fan, doesnt leave much does it :haha: 

I dont want to rule out ever ttc again but not right away-its hard as andrew is 39 this september and has this real issue that he is too old so id hate to hold off too long and then him not want anymore :wacko: also the thought of going through that stress for another 9 months is too scary!!!! 

im really enjoying Marcus, looking forward to him doing things tho like smiling and giggling etc. will be nice when im not fightinghim to support his head all the time too-you rest it on your arm and he wriggles off or thrashes about-teach as right for naming him after the god of war with a middle name meaning little battler- cant blame the boy!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Samie18

I came off the pill coz of all the weight gain. I now use ovulation test to avoid the dreaded days and we use condoms, not my fave but another baby is not on the agenda and neither is getting fatter lol. 

Mad day here at work I'm just eating my sandwich.

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

i have nothing to say really i just wanted to say hi :flower: :hugs: think ive lost the plot a bit :haha: xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone!
Anna my hubby is 51 and not at all old :haha::haha:
There is a 2 year gap between my two oldest and they are very close.
Hope everyone is well x x


----------



## betty14

Anna we are just going to use condoms, I don't want to go back on any form of hormonal contraception untill we are sure our family is complete, i think that the injection contributed to my problems in the first place so def glad I'm not on anything!! :thumbup:

Samie hope work is ok ATM for ya! :thumbup:

Honey hope all is well with you :hugs:

We are getting so many smiles now! My favourites are just after I've fed her :cloud9:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Was gonna post coz it's super quiet again!

Hope everyone is ok!
Sophia is into everything!!! The past week she learnt to sit herself up from laying down so my tv stand and sky box radio etc are terrorised daily lol. The finger prints show in the dust badly too haha she's super funny too because she's learnt to copy you so I tought her to cough if I did it's so cute!
I've got a bloody cold which doesn't help with the coughing because she thinks I'm playing with her hehe trying super hard not to share it, my hand gel is my best friend at the min =o) 
Work has been hectic but it has been a full moon so hoping it eases a bit soon.

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

I feel the same Betty about the whole hormones confusing the body situation! i generally feel very muddled right now anyway so I dont think any hormones would help! 

I think I have some sort of delayed baby blues or a muddled body right now :cry: I do ok typing on here and can remain ok most of the time when with people but i just put on a brave face :wacko: i havent even told andrew how I feel as he never really understands these things! I just get quite upset and things for no real reason. I worry im not good enough for Marcus or i cant do things right etc. I get really frustrated if for example i cant make him burp or i dont pu the nappy on right and it leaks a bit. I find it so hard picking him up and moving him about as im terrafied im hurting his neck or soft spots :dohh: 

I am still doing things and do take good care of him, we go out for walks or out to lunch or for a trip somewhere but I always feel useless. I even had a stress yday as i found it hard trying to wheel into the ladies to change him as there are 3 doors to get through close together and no seperate baby change room. I know it sounds weird but I always feel left out like its andrew and marcus I was jsut the delivery driver :haha: I think thats because everyone keeps saying how much he looks like him and how good he is with him and take little pictures of the two of them (prob as he is a giant and Marcus is tiny-ish) yet nobody says anything about me and nobody has every taken a pic of mum and baby or even all three of us. 

Ive tried to get over it but seem to be struggling. i even took him to the in laws all by myself as i did feel a bit bad they hadnt seen him in ten days (which she did inform me of!) it wasnt actually that bad I took him out the seat and gave him a hug and fuss before i handed him to her (for 4 hours!!!!) but then she just annoyed me again as i was telling her of the photo shoot and she just said oh they sound nice shame he couldnt have any pics with his dad!!! 

Sorry ive just ranted here a bit- i feel really bad now for moaning to you all :flower: :hugs: 

Hope everyone is ok-samie its still hot here my grow egg says 23 still in the sitting room and 24 by angelcare in our room. Poor Marcus gets so hot when i pick him up to feed him. I need to try and take a pic he has alittle white t shirt on today and cotton dungerees. Andrew is working away fri-tomorrow so i get to dress him in the outfits he doesnt like!! xxx


----------



## nexis

Hi all, FF reckons I O'd on 30th July so waiting to see if AF arrives around the 14th now. Hope it does as I'm cd 93 today. Just relaxing today as its our 1st wedding anniversary and DH has the week off from today :) hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna when you go for your 6wk check speak to your gp about how you are feeling coz I was feeling the exact same things after my first and I just smiled and got on with it and noone would guessed but inside I was falling apart. Eventually had medication and was diagnosed with pnd. Dont suffer its nothing to do with you its a chemical inbalance in your brain. You are doing a great job with Marcus. You will see 99% of our photos are of kids with their dad and they are the image of him too :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Samie18

It's a hard one to call. I felt just like you for a good while and even now sometimes on bad days i wonder if i'm cut out for all this motherhood stuff but only you know how your feeling to how you normally are and all i'll say is don't suffer in silence! You are a fab mum and no-one will think worse of you for asking for help.
I wouldn't even wait until your 6 week check, speak to the Health Visitor....if they are any good that is, and if not go see your G.P. the sooner you get help the easier it is to treat.

Were always here to offload and i hope you know that
xxxx


----------



## pink23

I love having this group. Xx


----------



## Samie18

Fingers crossed nexis we need some new bfps to keep things going as its very quiet!


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: thanks ladies :hugs: 

i think my hormones are just on smack or something! I stopped BF 3 weeks ago-boobs went soft 2 days after i stopped and leakage stopped after 3 days...today my left one has started leaking a bit! Also my PP bleed stopped at just over 2 weeks, yesterday i started bleeding again-its very light only needs a pant liner but is bright red and feels more like a period in terms of cramp, backache and tummy tenderness as i had none of them with the PP bleed so figure that all out :shrug: if its giving me all these weird physical oddities then it probably is making me a nut case too! 

ive felt a bit better this evening, gave marcus his bath and a bottle and ordered chinese- think ive gone off that. Your meant to have a weird sense of taste during pregnancy but ive developed it after :nope: everything tastes weird if its sweet its too sweet if its savoury its salty, told you im ready for the scrap heap!!


----------



## Samie18

Could be a period your nearly 4 weeks down the line and with the PCOS your cycles will prob be everywhere so hopefully its just that.
Since i had her a week before i had my peiod i totally lost it and cried over everything and if Sophia screamed i said i hated her and why did i have her, i was a total horrible bitch!! I obviously didn't mean it but i felt so down then my period came and i was fine again! Never suffered before her like that but now i know when my blood is boiling the period usually follows =o(


----------



## betty14

Nexis that's fab I'll keep everything crossed for you :)

Anna I know exactly how your feeling, I still cry sometimes especially when I'm very very tired everything seems harder and I have said the exact words about not coping or nit being enough for her.... I have sat in bed in the middle of the night all alone crying because I don't think I'm doin it right! 

Please please speak to your gp they will help you and if it it pnd then you can get in medication, my sister had it with both hers like honey said it's a chemical imbalance and not a reflection on your ability to cope at all so don't beat yourself up! Marcus is a lucky little boy to have you as his mummy! And he couldn't care less if your a snotty heap in the corner as long as you love him! 

I havent stopped bleeding yet.... Is that ok? 

Also what happens at the 6 wk app? got it on tues :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Bleeding still at 6 weeks is fine. With bf it can take a bit longer to stop coz of the hormones.

They will just check your getting on ok and stitches have healed and they will check baby over again like the InItIal baby check like her heart and femoral pulses etc

X


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi everyone. Just checking in. AF due this week an hoping she comes this time as I have V festival in 2 weeks which includes sleeping on the floor in a tent for a weekend and lots of drinking and if I got a BFP it would be a little weird. Selfish I know. Plus also my most fertility time if not pregnant will be that weekend so I can count the next month out too. My fella got a new job so is handing his notice in tomorrow. All very exciting


----------



## betty14

Thanks Samie, good to know I'm normal haha! How long might it go on for? 

I didn't have any stitches so will be an easy appointment for my gp eh :haha:

Pink I love this group too have made some fab friends :hugs: how are you? Have you seen the doctor yet? 

Sara sound hectic for you at the mo! Enjoy v and good luck to your hubby with his new job!!

X x x


----------



## pink23

Ive got drs wednesday at 5. Anxious to know why appointment was made. Hopefully something simple and might just ask about kidneys and maybe another scan on them. Xx
Well my weight loss was going well but im hungry all the time in pressuming its because im expressing. Need to change crappy snacks for fruit and veg lol.
We are all well first lot of jabs wednesday to. Oh is taking her in.
Oh has applied for a iob at work which could lead to more money. Which would mean we will help us to get a house. I am desperate for one so we can have a garden and i can have s proper place for my sewing machine.
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## annanouska

enjoy v sara,party for us all! 

Pink-GL to him for the interview and to you for the drs i hope its nothing major with the kidney thing. hope the jabs go ok too- got a while to go for ours yet! 

Betty some people bleed for 8-12 weeks i think but i think it should be a little lighter now but im not sure? ask the gp when you go. 

This weird bleeding i have has slowed right down again to pinky d/c-i think my body is just confused its not bothering me so i will keep an eye on it and mention at check as well as everything else depending how im doing. 

ive been feeling a bit better until hubby came home this morning and Marcus' little eyes lit up and he was following him all round the room. it was really lovely but he never seems to react that way with me. i dont know why i have it in my head he doesnt like me-stupid hormones!! 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Pink I'll keep all crossed all is ok, I'm sure if it was serious they would have hauled you in ASAP! Gl to your oh that's exciting hope it goes well and your on your way to a house :)

Anna it is like watery spotting so has slowed significantly im not worried but will mention it tomorrow :thumbup: Daisy has her jabs on the 22nd :(

I'm sure Marcus loves you just as much as his daddy, babies dont have object permanence at his age so whoever is in eye line is amazing, when he can't see him he doesn't even know he is missing and you are his everything! I definitely think you should see your gp and discuss how your feeling Hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi....sorry I absent been on in a while.
Betty-How do I hide people on Facebook?
Pink23-hope everything's ok tomorrow at your appointment.
Annaouska-I am sure Marcus loves you just as much as his daddy 
Samie.....when it comes to my due date I will be looking out for full moons hehe. Hope Sophie's teeth aren't hurting her now.
Sara, Nexis sinn-good luck.
Hi everyone......


----------



## betty14

Mrs h, when the person posts you can just hover the mouse over the top right of their post and a list of options will appear and it will have the option to hide their posts :) 

Lemme know If it works ok for ya :)

X x x


----------



## annanouska

betty ive been ignoring everyone on fb its fab since i learnt it from u and samie :flower: 

just a really quick post-got marcus weighed 10 lb 2 now. hes so thin but so long he was on a mat next to 6 month old boy and was same length! had a bit of a wobble at baby clinic my HV (who is a bit odd shes like barbie but nice enough) was there and was really kind, she is coming to see me next week to have a chat and see how we can go forwards. also spoke to andrew about it who sort of understands but sort of doesnt. got 6 week check booked too now even tho im not meant ot book it until hes 6 weeks the hv did it for me!


----------



## annanouska

ooops- posted too early-also MIL is really getting to me and andrew too now its ridiculous and i think it is fuelling how i feel as it jsut adds to my weird fear of somebody taking him away form me as when she sits down she snatches him. we are trying to find a good way of addressing it as i fear i will snap soon and i dont want to as they are nice (enough) and ahve helped us out a lot over the years. 

hope everyone is ok :flower: thanks for putting up with a (very) neurotic and generally bizarre person all the time xxxxx


----------



## Samie18

If it's watery Betty it sounds fine, if it was fresh red then i'd worry =o)

Thanks MrsH Sophias teeth are much better....until the next lot come in it's just the cold were contending with now!

I'm superrrrr happy you have spoken to people Beth. Things will only get better =o)))

My cold is finally giving in so i'm hoping Sophia gets better tomorrow because last night was really bad the poor little thing. 
Having a mini breakdown here........my af is 4 days late i've had a neg test and i'm praying more than anything for it to arrive!!! Sounds really selfish i know when it's all others would want but it's not in my plans =o( Keep everything crossed for it to come!

xx


----------



## pink23

fx'd samie . how our bodies love to play games xx
wednesday is nearly here and I'm dreading my appointment its probably because my average sugar is high well thats what im hoping.
esmae is being weighed to so hoping for a good weight gain. xx she was 10lb 5 3 weeks ago xx


----------



## betty14

Gl today pink will be thinking of you!

Anna I'm so glad the ball is rolling for you to speak to someone :hugs:
Also for sorting your mil out too!! Glad you spoke to Andrew as well, it's important he knows how you are feeling as he needs to help you :hugs:

Samie I had 6 wk check yesterday and my gp said exactly the same! Incidentally it seems to have stopped :dohh: 

As for af being Mia..... Hmmmm...... Hope for you she arrives soon, could be any number of things delaying her .... Is this the first since you went back to work? Could be stress related? 

Hope everyone else is well, it's too quiet these days! Where are all our TTC ladies hiding!!!

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeah first month back so I think it's stress related too!

Hope your appt Is good pink.

I know it's super quiet where is everyone lol


----------



## hay246

Like betty said it could be stress related Samie? 

Anna I'm glad you are going to have a chat with someone. And maybe it's worth just saying I know you want to hold him etc but when he's settled and we have left him then please could you leave him rather than picking him up all the time. 

Allister now has his 2nd one coming through. Until last night we had 2 nights of hard to settle him but then he slept all night no disturbances which has been fab! But short lived!

Pink hope appointment goes ok!

Hope all the ttc'ers, bumps and babies are well and mums of course!
Has gone really quiet ! 

X


----------



## Sinn

Hi all,
I'm feeling really sad at the moment, had an appointment yesterday at the docs and was told it was unlikely I would get pregnant without intervention :( devastated doesn't cover it xxx


----------



## betty14

I think that's prob it then Samie, being back at work has put your body all outta sync! 

Hay hope his tooth comes through quickly and doesn't cause too many problems! 

Sinn have they said why? Have you got an appointment for the fs now? I really feel for you and I know it doesn't help me saying this but the help that is out there is amazi g and you WILL have your baby, I won't say it will be an easy road but the results will be so very worth it! If you wanna chat you know where I am :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Aww sinn did they give you reasons? You will have a baby it will just be the longer way round.

xx


----------



## Sinn

Thanks so much Betty. I just feel like I've failed and let DH down. He's been so nice about it but can't see why I feel like this. She wasnt sure what the issues were yesterday so I have to go for tests (have to make another appointment to discuss things as I was upset and just wanted to leave. I managed not to cry!) I drove 50 miles to my best friends house and spent the day with her and her LO. She is such a good friend and let me get it all out and then put me in charge of the baby. Sounds cruel but it helped, she knew what she was doing! It helped to refocus me and stop feeling like there is nothing I can do. 12 hours later (!) I drove home to DH and we've decided to let ourselves feel sad but try to be positive. My sis is moving house this week so I have that as a distraction and then we are on holiday next week so that will help. 

I was prepared for bad news but I didn't think this would happen to me...I've only told DH and my friend and you ladies here. My mum knew I had the appointment but didn't ask about it. She can't believe I'm not like her and am not super fertile (her words!) apparently she thought a baby would be nice and as if by magic the next month she fell pregnant with me. I'm from a big extended family and noone has had this problem before. 

Rant over... I should really get out of bed and stop moping about!


----------



## Samie18

Thats a bit pant's to tell you you will need assistance without knowing what the issue is =o(
There is soooooooo much out there to help with fertility so once you know the issue you will have a solution and a baby =o)

It's fab your friend is so good it always helps to chat and have the support and hopefully when your mum understands the issue she will be more supportive.

Big hugs and you know were always here
xxx


----------



## annanouska

sinn-they said the same to me :hugs: It wasnt just my pcos it was a couple of other little things but we got there. 

I would do your best to enjoy yourselves-im sure other mums will back me up that we do love our LOs and would never change them but it does change your life a lot so enoy things whilst you can :flower: go out to the theatre, cinema, theme park. book a last minute weekend away and eat dippy eggs and soldiers witha glass of wine :haha: I think until you know what the problem is its hard to get really focussed. it could be such a 'simple' problem to fix and like betty said there is a lot of help out there. 

Hay- thanks for the tip, think thats hwat we will ahve to do as we had got him settled in his rocker and she picked him up, woke him up and unsettled him so he got confused thinking it was feeding time so had to give him another bottle which he didnt want! 

Samie- :wacko: sure it is just stress related but you will have to wait and see i guess :flower: will cross my fingers for you! would it be worth considering something like the coil if you dont want hormones but really dont fancy another LO just yet? Im still undecided ont he contracepton front-will get aroudn tot hinking about long term solutions soon xxx


----------



## Samie18

I was going for the coil but betty said something so I researched it a bit more then changed my mind! I'll go back on a pill when I've lost some more weight!

I told my parents and everyone else from day dot if she was sleeping she was to be left because your left with the unsettledness when they go!

Who was due next.....torz, Amelia??

We had a nice afternoon at the beach. Sophia is still super Snotty but a really happy bubba at the min =o)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Samie-eek, hope it comes soon! Glad Sophia's better now.
Betty-I just tried but realised I don't have a mouse (use a tablet)-have decided just to delete the bores anyway hehe.
Pink-hope Esmae's weight was good, and hope your results came back ok too.
Annaouska-prob best to tell mil nicely as maybe she hasn't realised she is ruining Marcus' sleep... After all you need your sleep too and if she's messing up his sleep patterns....


----------



## pink23

Drs was a waste of time as there was nothing he can do as my diabetes is under hospital care so annoyed.
Esmae is now 11lb 11 dropped a line but im happy she is gaining and she's a happy baby. I know it doesnt mean anything bad will come of yet but we have got to go for a hip xray for esmae as she has a left clicky hip. I know there is worse things in life but i just want a break frOm hospital appointments. I feel like im there all the time let alone working there.
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Oh what a wasted appointment pink! Your must love hospitals lol when is her scan?


----------



## hay246

Aww sinn. Second what the others say I'm sure when they do know the issue a solution is not far away and you will have your baby!

My friend is in process of arranging a scan as they think the coil has ruptured her uterus!!! Ouch! She has no luck with contraception. Implant she couldn't have, pills don't work and now this. Not good! 

X


----------



## oceania

Im so happy ladies, got my period after 4 MONTHS today...Im happy even though tomorrow is our 1st wedding anniversary lol...I hope next one will come right on time 1 month from now OR not come and mean an oopsie BFP :cloud9:


----------



## annanouska

good luck oceania :flower: 

Poor pink :nope: you never have any luck with the hospitals and things do you! 

Hay- thats terrible about your friend- very scary! i know it sounds odd but the strings freak me out on coils- dunno whay just makes me think they are tenticles like a jelly fish hanging out of there LMAO :haha: 

Mrs H when is the enxt scan? are you still staying team yellow :flower: 

Hope everyone is ok? Daisy has so much hair i cant believe it! Little Ollie is getting close to his birthday :growlmad: and it looks like sophia is back to bed time games for poor samie :wacko: 

Marcus appears to have popped overnight-ive had to take most of his NB clothes out the wardrobe now :wacko: ive put them in a bag in the cupboard for time being! He still has a couple of asda sleepsuits which fit with room to spare and a couple of shortie suits form sainsbury but all the other NB is too small now! I feel odd about it- im happy as he is growing and we get to wear the new things now but a bit sad too :dohh: Hes just starting to change a bit now like when you put him on the play may he grabs at thigns more and shouts out etc. Hes getting a nightmare to feed though, if you stop him to wind him he throws his head back arches his back and kicks his legs and arms until you give him the bottle back! 

We are going to go to the park soon, im having some lunch first then I will pack up the car and off we go. Its a big park with a lake and lots of woodland so I thought we will have a walk as its such a nice day. I wanted to go to the shops to get some books for storytime but think we may venture the Trafford Centre soon so will wait! I am trying to set myself something small to do each day and today its the park :thumbup: xxx


----------



## hay246

figners crossed oceania :D 

ah pink how annoying

anna i didnt wind allister until the end unless he whinged or cried as he had wind i wouldnt stop and take bottle away if he is still drinking away, thats prob why he gets annoyed and wants it back??

x


----------



## betty14

sinn what you are feeling is totally normal but that doesnt make it any easier! i cried a lot over feeling that id failed as a woman and thoughts that i wouldnt know what it was like to have a baby and to make oh a daddy! i do have to question why your doctor is so certain you wont concieve on your own without giving you the reasons why.... :shrug:

anna Daisy has loads of hair, she has quite a quiff going on at the mo too, when she raises one side of her lip she is a little blonde elvis :haha:

unless marcus is filling with wind and being really sick from milk on the surf i wouldnt worry and just wind him after he finishes, i know thats what friends have done and its ok, i think sometimes you have to go with whats right for your baby so if he is stressed by you taking his bottle away half way then just let him take it all and wind after :thumbup:

hope you had a nice time at the park!

pink thats utter rubbish, so do you have to wait for hospital before you know whats wrong? hope esmae gets her scan soon and its all clear :hugs:

oceania gl! are you not ttc yet? wonder why you say oopsie bfp :shrugs:

samie how are you doing? hope sophia is feeling better!

honey, you and your beautiful lot ok??

hope everyone else is ok!!

x x x


----------



## pink23

We have to wait for appointment for esmae , dr said if nothing in post for 2 weeks to ring drs again.
Betty- im backwards and forwards to hospital so i don't really have to wait long to see someone, its just the drs messed up and didn't realise for the 3 years i had been there i hadnt seen them for my diabetes. The kidney thing is something mention when i go to clinic next because i never knew i had it and would rather know if there is anything i can do to help prevent any further damage.
Tbh even though I get fed up going backwards and forwards its part of my life its just waiting for them and then hanging about at clinic I hate. Im never going to get it right and after these last 2 pregnancies i need to tell them my fear for hypos as they really do scare me and sometimes I dont tell the full truth at clinic to why my levels are never right.
Esmae was fine last night no real disturbances from the jabs. I just wish when it was wake up time i could have more energy as I am knackered yet I sleep like before.
Nothing planned for tomorrow other than bloods been taken then its my moms on the saturday so will be a break from the flat 
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi everyone! 

Haven't been on for ages cos my phone logged me out and I couldn't remember my password and I've only just got around to sorting out getting it resent etc. just been catching up on 8 pages of posts I have missed!! 

Sinn I hope you can get an appt soon for them to actually tell you what is wrong. It's so bad they said that without telling you why. 

Samie did you get AF? Fx 

As for me I had my GTT and it was all clear which I am soooo relieved about as I wasn't looking forward to giving up my coco pops in the morning. I also had a random hospital appointment last week, I didn't know what it was for but I thought i'd better go but when I went they didn't know what it was for either! They just did my BP and sample, all normal, and then the doctor listened to the baby's heartbeat!! First time I have ever heard it cos I didn't have a Doppler and the midwifes have never listened to it!! It sounded like a galloping horse. Dr thinks it's a girl cos of that but I think that's just an old wives tale? Was it true for any of you? 

I'm lucky to be off work still but it will be hard going back for 4 weeks. Wish I could swap it and have it attached to mat leave like some people can. Oh well shouldn't moan!! 

It's getting closer for me now!! Am I actually next? Eeeeek!!!


----------



## betty14

Pink that's bad you didn't have your checks done in the 3 yrs it's meant to be 6 monthly right? It's a good job you are at the hospital lots eh!! 

Amelia glad your doing well, you must have a fab bump now!! Glad you passed the GTT too :) sucks you have to go back to work but at least it's only for 4 weeks! How long do you get for mat leave?? 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi everybody!

Been a bit busy since school broke up, but just caught up on all the posts I'd missed. You're a busy lot! 

Pink - dunno how you cope with all the trips to hospital and doctors! 
Annanouska - glad Marcus is growing well, you're doing a fab job as a mummy.
Betty - loved the image in my head of Daisy being a blonde elvis! 
Sinn - my heart goes out to you, but like others have said, the help available these days is amazing so don't lose hope.
Amelia - hearing the baby's heartbeat must have been indescribable! 
Mrs h - can't be long til your next scan, hope it goes ok.
Samie - how are sophia's teeth now? 

Apologies to anyone I've forgotten, hope you're all well and happy!

I'm still unbelievably tired all the time, but thank goodness the nausea has stopped. Had a fright wed night when I had a spot of bright red blood, but went to the doc the next day and she wasn't worried at all!
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Af arrived today wahoooo! Breathes a sigh of relief hehe

Were just getting ready for the drive back to Manchester the joys!

X


----------



## pink23

I did a little woohoo samie xx
The hospital rang today about calebs trip the other week. Turns out he did have an infection but needed 10days instead of 5 so he has some more now. I did panic when i heard the voicemail. 
We had a fun day today? Quite busy but had a mini picnic in the flat and caleb loved it. Im at my parents saturday and sunday. Saturday is our usual day then mom and dad invited us to a bbq . caleb will walk and i will carry esmae in ergo. We go to theirs on the train si caleb will love it even more as he wont be in the pushchair xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Oh girls, isn't it annoying how something silly and completely unimportant in the grand scheme of things can put you in the crappiest of moods?

I mean, I'm generally really happy, I'm finally pregnant with what so far has been a healthy baby - that's the big picture and I need to keep in it focus.

BUT some cow has posted a 1 star review of one of my books on amazon and I feel like crying! :cry: How can someone be so mean? And it is a really mean review which I don't feel is justified - I mean in one sentence she says the writing is hard going and ambiguous, then immediately says the book is boring and predictable. Surely if it's that confusing to read it can't also be predictable? I looked at the other things this girl has reviewed and she only gave Jane Austen 2 stars, so I guess I'm in fairly good company there. It just upsets me - I've read some really poor books in my time and never bothered to write a 1 star review, so she must really hate it. I know you can't please all the people all the time, but it still hurts when someone rips into something you poured your heart and soul into. 

Oh, I don't know, I guess I just feel a little bit hurt by it, but I need to refocus on my lovely baby that is growing inside me and not get hurt by someone who I will never meet. Sorry about that girls, I just needed to rant!
Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww pinky that's awful! Which book was it? 

I am currently stuck in the 50 shades but plan on reading yours next :) 

I can't believe someone would bother to write a review if they hated it that much, I mean why bother?? :shrugs: 

And her review contradicts itself it can't be ambiguous and predictable at the same time! 

Keep thinking of that beautiful baby inside you :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

What a bitch!! I'd be pissed off but I'd think least I have her money nasty cow haha some people have nothing better in their life so complain to make themself feel better!! Plus if I was that bad why did she bother reading to the end I give up after a few pages if I don't get into it!

Just to cheer you up more my uncle hung and killed himself today!


----------



## betty14

Gosh Samie that's awful :( sorry to hear that 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Oh my God, Samie, how terrible! Your family are in my thoughts. What an awful thing to happen, how are you feeling?

I feel bad for wittering on about a stupid book review now. It was for Gravitate, the first book I wrote, which is an epic 106000 words - as you said Samie, why would you bother to read all of that if you hated it? Especially as I have the first 20% available as a free sample - plenty to try before you buy. However, I have thought about it some more and I'm fairly certain it was written by someone on my facebook who I don't trust (a work colleague who requested an add from me - I accepted to avoid a fuss, but I have never trusted her as she tends to try to cause trouble). I posted on my wall today saying that people can write reviews for Amazon even if they didn't buy the book from there - two hours later this horrible review appears, and as I only usually get a review a fortnight that seems a bit suspect to me. So, I had a little look at the other things this person has reviewed and found out she keeps chickens - the person I think it is keeps chickens. I texted my friend and without prompting, she suggested this person might have written it, pointing out that she was really put out when she found out I was writing a book and hadn't told her and she can be spiteful.

And now I am spending the evening relaxing!


----------



## betty14

Pinky there are some people in this world who are just plain nasty!! She is clearly one of those!! Ignore her and just be massively proud of your achievement, there aren't many people who can say they have written and published a book!!

X x x


----------



## pink23

So sorry samie xx


----------



## Samie18

Evil cow jealousy is a horrible trait! I'm alright we weren't really close


----------



## hay246

Sorry to hear that Samie And pinky some people are so pathetic! 
Focus on your lovely baby growing 

X


----------



## annanouska

:flower: hugs to samie and also to pink eyes some people are just mean- i work with a lot of them! 

How is everyone doing? Pinks indoor picnic sounded good fun, i used to d things like that and build a tent to have it in! We had a great trip to the park last week with a good walk and Marcus had his bottle at the edge of the lake as we watched the fishes and ducks :thumbup: 

Took him to be weighed again today, hes now 10 lb 12 :happydance: i think thats ok going but he has dropped to the 50th centile now :shrug: 

We are going to baby sensory tomorrow, its at the childrens centre. Not too sure what to expect but its worth a go :wacko: also on the waiting list for baby massage. Has anyone been to jo jingles? they run that at the center too and it starts again in september, apparantly its ok for such young babies but the jo jingles website states not until 6 months yet our center take you on from birth :shrug: 

Not much going on today, Marcus has started altering his sleep patterns again now so im trying to get used to them :thumbup: xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna glad your doing ok! 

Nothing much happening with us, oh is off work so just enjoying having him home!! 

That's a great weight did the hv say anything about the centile drop? I know ours like to see an upward curve showing a steady gain no major ups or downs :shrug:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

she didnt say anything and it seemed weird as he was on the 75th when born and 75th last week and has gained 10 oz in a week yet dropped one so no idea!!! 

jealous of OH being off! Mine never seems to be here recently as hes worked a lot of weekends, worked away and had early starts etc with work :cry: ah well pays the bills and we will get time off soon 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww 10oz is a good gain anyway so inwouldnt worry! 

Don't be too jealous, at least your oh is home at night with you, I usually only have him Friday night sat and Sunday! 

X x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Sounds like a good weight gain to me! He sounds like a happy and healthy baby! 
My excitement today was ordering a new bed - our current one is from ikea and the frame breaks almost nightly! Shame we have a 30 day wait for our new divan with ortho mattress, but my goodness I'm looking forward to it! 
Xx


----------



## Samie18

I love getting new beds. Im working on Chris to let us have new mattress just because I want one hehe.

Did she plot his growth correct for weeks. Mine fluffed the weeks once and made her weight look less but it wasn't!

Have you girlies been watching the bbc2 Midwives program??


----------



## betty14

Ooh new beds are the best! We are saving to go up tp a kingsize! 

No Samie is it real life or drama? 

I must be run down, I've had 3 whitlows in as many weeks.... Do you think a vit supplement would help? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Its a real life one and actually quite good!

Can't see vitamins would do any harm

x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Just got back from a lovely dinner out and the midwives was on so we're watching the end of it. I liked the fairy lights the lady had at her home birth! 
Xx


----------



## pink23

I watched midwives last night. I need to stop it makes me broody even with esmae lol.
Oh bought a new mattress when i was 6months pg one of those memory foam ones. I love it.
Betty does your oh work nights?? I have steve home sunday and monday night. Its hard at times .
I have diabetic appointment today. My bag is packed with pop and food plus the ipad for caleb to watch bob the builder lol.
Hope everyonee ok xx


----------



## betty14

Pink, he works a long way from home so stays in a b&b mon-fri so he isn't home at all in the week! 

Gl with your appointment, sounds like your super organised! 

This Pogramme sounds good might have to give it a watch! 



X x x


----------



## annanouska

it must cost a fortune in the b and b betty :wacko: but suppose its cheaper and easier than travelling so far. 

we went to baby sensory today-was quite good and Marcus appeared to enjoy it, for some reason though today he has hardly eaten. he took 5 oz at 3 am , 2 1/2 at 6, 5 and 9 and 2 at 12 but he normaly has 5oz every 3/4 hours. he seems ok just a bit warm but my thermometer is acting up so cant take his temp but its 25 in the room! 

ive not been watching the midwives either. Hope appointment goes well for pink today :flower: 

its like a winters day here its so windy and rainy just so very warm too ! xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey ladies. Hope all are well. 
Sinn I was sorry to read your news? Did you go to the doctors with any exAmples and did they do any tests or give reason as to why they said what they did? 

I am off to V this weekend and go far the weather is looking amazing for it :)
It's been 5 months already of TTC so keeping my fingers crossed x


----------



## pink23

My dad works for weston park and gets tickets free so my brother is going.i would like to see what its like.
Appointment went well. No real changes as i have clinic next week. Overall pleased with my progress x


----------



## betty14

Anna it does cost a lot for him to be away but less than if he travelled plus the traveling time would add 5 hrs to his day so not good! He travelled the last 4 weeks of me bei g pregnant and he was shattered! We miss him but he has an amazing job that he loves and not many ppl can say that! So for now it's the right thing :) 

Pink glad the appointment went well, still no news on the kidney thing?

Sara enjoy v hope the weather stays good for you! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

The nurse says the protein will come and go . Said they will check it again next week at clinic. She said i just need to keep sugars level to stop any future problems. Just need to keep the hypos away. X


----------



## betty14

well thats a good thing in one way, just the hypos and sugars to keep right... easier said than done i should think sometimes tho eh?

bet its a relief its nothing serious eh? 

x x x


----------



## pink23

yeah a bug relief xx


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies, sorry I've been MIA for a while. Been busy with work and not used laptop very much.

My fertility appointment went OK, the Dr said I need to lose 4 stone to get to BMI 35, so as you can see from my ticker I've got my arse in gear and eating healthily and exercising. She said if my periods hadn't started up by then she will give me provera and clomid. I however managaed to convince her to prescribe me one months worth of provera (10 tablets, one a day) which I finished taking on tuesday and got AF today!!!! So finally finished my horrendous cycle at 196 days! The plan now is to take 200mg soy days 3-7 and hope that I Ovulate. Hoping that losing 8 lbs and the healthy eating over the last two weeks will be enough of a start to kick start my cycles again!

I think the Dr saying I needed to lose the weight was the best thing for me. I've been so focussed since my appointment two weeks ago and if its ever hard I picture a baby bump or baby in my arms and know it will all be worth it. I always knew I needed to lose weight, but i guess i was in denial that my weight was affecting my periods and a round of clomid would sort that out, but the Dr explained that Clomid may be less effective or not work due to my weight, so told me to lose weight, and if cycles haven't normalised by 1st Feb 2013 she will give me clomid at my next appointment :)

sorry for the long rambling post lol xxxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww didums how fab! Well done on weight loss so far!! It's not easy but will def be worth it!! 

So glad you got the provera and ended that cycle, bet you have never been happier to see af!!

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Well done on the weight loss so far, diddums! Great effort! You'll have reached your goal and get pregnant before you know it at this rate! 
Xx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Betty and pinky! 

Yes I am sooooooo happy to see AF! I was grinning this morning and even welcoming the AF cramps lol! 

Xx


----------



## pink23

its always good to see af when you want it to arrive xx


----------



## Diddums

Indeed! Now I'm hoping I ovulate and don't see AF for 9 months ;)


----------



## nexis

I'm not sure if it's the metformin or just my body finally doing something, but I have woken up to AF this morning :D


----------



## Diddums

Yay. It's possibly the metformin. When I was first diagnosed with PCOS after no periods for 5 months a few weeks after metformin they started up like clockwork until I went in bcp xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Hello ladies....sorry I have been away so long. I have had so much going on lately so took a little break. 

How is everyone? Sorry I haven't gone through all the posts but I have been gone nearly a month so it would take forever. Hope the new babies are doing well!

Just saw your posts Nexis and Diddums (about AF) congrats!! And well done for the weight loss Diddums, you should be really proud! Luckily I have never really had an issue with my weight but it's a good job cos I don't have the willpower to eat well. I am very greedy! ;) 

Jake is doing brilliantly. He is so much fun, I had to leave him the other day for my first full day away from him and I nearly cried. I am definitely an over-attached Mommy! We had to change the date of Jake's christening from September because I am going on a course in London. The next available date was November but one of our Godparents is in Thailand and the next date after that our venue is booked up. Such a nightmare! I am going to see if we can postpone until the spring. I can't believe how difficult it is to make sure everyone is free! 

xx


----------



## annanouska

great news nexis :flower: 

Diddums are you still on your metformin now I hope so! I had a lot to loose before i could have clomid but in the end i managed without it just by loosing some of the weight. im going back to chub club in a week or two so I will be fat fighting with you. 

glad your ok abbi I have been thinking of you as not seem you on here or FB so was wondering if you were ok, glad you are. 

we were going to go to a mum and baby drinks morning today but think first AF has arrived, its throwing it down and I cant go the enxt two fridays so figured il miss it and go in a couple of weeks :thumbup: 

Marcus was horrendous waiting for his tea last night, im a bad mummy and ignored him til we finished as he had had 7 oz over the past 3 hours so i doubted he was starving. im an even worse mummy as i made him have a bath first! he seems to love bath time, as soon as he goes in the bath he shuts up!! he ended up feeding at 7 then slept all the way until 2! we had he downstairs in his rocker with us until bed time then put him in his crib and he didnt stir. if i can get him to just shift along a bit and sleep from say 10/11 til 6 we are laughing :haha:


----------



## hay246

thats good anna

nexis good news, and diddums well done on weight loss and yay for af

abbi nice to hear from you had wondered where you were. is jake crawling now? allister is really trying and gets on all fours and rocks loads, he loves the walker too. he now has 4 teeth appeared 2 top 2 bottom 3 are properly through but then seem to have stopped lol. he now makes 'dadada' noises 

x


----------



## Abbi808

Awww *Anna*! First AF! Horrible! I got my first one yesterday too. Tbh, although I felt really crappy this past week the cramps are nowhere near as bad as I remember? I haven't even taken any painkilllers and I used to suffer terribly. I don't know if things are a bit different now or if I just have a higher pain threshold after labour! haha! You are doing great with the sleeping, he is only 1 month! Jake has only started sleeping through the night every night this past month. He sleeps from about 8.30pm until 6.30/7am now. I hope I haven't jinxed it by saying though! ;)

*Hay *- Yes, Jakey is doing great with the crawling. He can pull himself up to a standing position and walk around his pen holding onto the bars now too. He is just so impatient to get about! ha! He doesn't say anything yet though, I am jealous! I want him to say mama! ha! Jake started crawling pretty fast after the rocking on all fours so I don't think Allister will be long! Jakey has no teeth either! His gums are harder but I can't see any white there so I don't think they will be coming anytime soon, I do like his little gummy smile though :)


----------



## betty14

Hey Abbie, glad your still around and doing well! I saw the bid of Jake walking round his pen so very cute! 

Anna sounds like your doing good! Daisy loves her bath time too, she especially loves her hair washed :) 

Hay hope your well too, I bet allisters teeth are cute! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

they havent come down properly yet so he hasnt got a proper teethy smile as such but hes gonna look funny when he has lol

glad you and daisy are good they do tend to love bath dont they :)

abbi wow he is doing fab, i am back on fb now but for how long i am unsure so for those who want to inbox me your name and i will add you, or ask me and i will inbox u, my last name is unique ha so i will be the only one

lol xx


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks Betty! Glad Diasy is doing well. Such a cute name, I love it! 

And Hay - inbox me and I will add you! Xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

I have a fun packed evening planned babysitting two 11 year olds as a favour to my big brother. Really weird as that is the age group I teach, I'm determined not to be a teacher with them. Was thinking of taking over nail polish and letting them do their nails while watching a film - I'm thinking either twilight or hairspray would be suitable, I know twilight is a 12 but there's nothing in there that would scare them or be too grown up (we were watching dirty dancing, grease and when Harry met Sally at their age and those are way worse!).
Should I take over my make up and let them do make overs? My stuff is all benefit so I would cry if it got broken! 
What do 11 year olds do for fun?! I only know how to make them learn!
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Fab news diddums and Nexis is nice to hear positive things =o)

I saw the vid of Jake he is doing fab and seems easily bribed lol.
I Changed my Facebook because i was sick of everyone filling the timeline with Likes of pics even down to liking Persil i mean come onnnnnnn lol
Anyway Hay i'd love to add you so i'll inbox you =o)

I was so glad when Sophia's middle top teeth came through, stopped her looking so evil. Were on to 6 teeth now, hoping the next ones come as easy at the first 4 and not the last 2 because that wasn't fun!!
Her little knees and feet are so red from all the crawling they look really sore =o(

She has worried me a bit because she keeps repeating NO when we say it lol so obviously we say it too much its funny though coz she says it with a little loud voice!
And we have no Mama but mum lol
I love how they develop so quickly.

xx


----------



## Samie18

Oh and Pinky don't get the Benefit out lol

I'm going back to Slimming world on Tues time to really get my fat ass in action for the Wedding i keep saying it and putting it off so must go as the weeks are counting down quickly!!

Beth you taken him swimming yet?


----------



## MsImpatient

Hello to all. I found this website a couple of weeks ago to see what the average time was for first AF to arrive after stopping cerazette. It has taken me that long to read pages 1-386. Apologies that I haven't read the entire thread but as the name suggests, I got impatient.

Is there anyone else here that has just stopped taking cerazette? I came off one month ago and no AF yet.

Betty, I sat here crying when I got to your BFP announcement. Feel like I know a lot of you better than my family!


----------



## betty14

Aww msimpatient, thanks, hardto believe what it took to get to today.... Now I'm sittin in the garden with my 7 week old baby :cloud9:

I think the average for us all was 7-8 weeks for first af, it's hard to not be impatient but she will arrive you can be sure of that! 

Welcome to our thread hope you don't have too long to wait for your bfp! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Awww *Pinky*! I wouldn't know what to do with 11 year olds either! I am a bit late now though so can't help with what to do, hope it wasn't too bad! I don't think I would have got the benefit out though! Too expensive! 

*Ms impatient*, it took about 6 weeks for me. I came off cerazette in dec 2010 and by april 2011 I was pregnant! I now have an amazing 8 month old little boy. This thread has had so many success stories so don't be too worried. Give it a couple more weeks and I am sure your first af will arrive, then you can get ttc! It's such an exciting time - any questions just ask. The girls are all so helpful here!

*Samie* - he is so easily bribed, he bloody loves baby wipes too, I catch him eating them all the time! ;) Sophia was so amazing in that dancing video, Jake never dances, I wish he would, it would be hilarious. He doesn't speak either yet, I hope he gets a move on cos I am dying to hear a word. I think he concentrates all his efforts on the physical side of things ;) 

xx


----------



## Samie18

Welcome Mrsimpatient! this thread is huge now so will take you about a year to get through haha
I stopped mine Jan 3 2011 first af Feb 3rd BFP Mar 4th 2011 and now have a lovely little handful 9 month old girlie =o)

Sophia loves dancing i have the radio on all day for her. Think she will want dancing classes when shes older =o)

He certainly is more interested in getting going hes doing so well

xx


----------



## pink23

Hi missimpatient x mine was 7 weeks then abit messed up. I came off in may and had my bfp in october and now I have a beatiful little 3 month old xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone :wave:
Welcome mrsimpatient :flower: my first af was 7 wks stopped taking cerazette in August 2010 and had bfp in feb 2011. Good luck on your journey :thumbup:
We are off to Germany on holiday tomorrow evening, cant wait :happydance:
Havnt even opened the suitcase yet :haha::haha: nothing like leaving it till the last minute!
Ollie is almost walking, currently speed cruising one handed lol
Glad you are all well. Those still ttc ing our 3rd and miracle boy took 17months to conceive, good things come to those who wait. :hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-29 13.59.27.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Samie18

Honey hello you have been Mia for ages!

Have a fab holiday and that's a lovely piccie

Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Samie :hugs: yes been mia coz busy with the kids, summer holidays! Loving your pics :thumbup: on fb. I read this thread daily but dont have time to post much :( 
Cant believe on this day last year my waters broke, and 16days later he arrived, he's gonna be 1, wish the time would go just a tiny bit slower.
X


----------



## annanouska

:flower: Welcome Mrs Impatient-the others have all said the right things about waiting for AF to arrive :thumbup: mine was about 7/8 weeks i cant quite remember! 

Speaking of AF-mines confusing! thought I was getting it 2 weeks ago all the cramps etc started a red bleed that lasted less than a day. FRiday I got all crampy again and started a pink bleed which went to red and stopped again! both times never needed a pad and only there when i wiped (sorry time :blush: ) im figuring its some weird spotting i will mention it when i go for 6 week check on thurs. got a lot of ovary pain both side past couple of weeks but thats not unusual for me with the pcos. 

Betty-you seem to be the star attraction on here :haha: 

Glad honey is ok too :hugs: 

Marcus is really grizzly today, very out of character for him and quite sleepy too. I think its wind as he coughed up a lot of his last feed and seems to pull faces and bring knees up when he does wake. I just keep worrying its to do with hi head bump on friday :shrug: He wakes up and screams the house down when hes hungry so hes not too docile! got the playmats now to help :thumbup: 

sorry ive not mentioned everyone :cry: im trying to a zillion and twenty six point four things at once today and its not working! Roll on Friday Andrew has 4 days off :happydance: been feeling like a single mother recently because of his job he sometimes just dissappears for a day or two or suddenly gets callled out at weekends / evenings and its been really hectic for him past few weeks


----------



## hay246

Honey what's your name on fb? Or someone who knows could you inbox me thank you :) have a good time in Germany!
We have been at my mums friend for weekend and went to Stourport today love it there.

Msimpatient mine was 8 weeks too stopped it sept 2010 and 8 weeks later af and pregnant April 2011 now have my 7 month old little man x
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Can't believe he's nearly one already!! We have all been chatting for ages but feels like days =o)

x


----------



## annanouska

:nope: everyone has gone awol! 

rejoined chub club yesterday-gained 1 stone which as weird as i sounds im really pleased with :thumbup: ive not been in 9 months and have eaten whatever i wanted so i am ok with it. 

did anyone who has had a LO go through odd spotting after the post delivery bleed before af? 3 times now I have though she has started...i get bad period pains and bright red when i wipe :blush: then it stops after a few hours. this happens randomly over past couple of weeks, very annoying!!!! got my 6 week check soon so will ask then- sorry i just though i think ive already moaned about this to you :dohh: 

Hope everyone is well-ive no plans today-need to do something but not decided what xxx


----------



## pink23

I was told with expressing it can cause spotting . So maybe it's due to bf but I'm not too sure . I get it now and again and I'm blaming the pill lol x
We are all ok. Need to chase esmaes hip X-ray xx 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Hope honey is having a good holiday :)

Can't believe ollie is going to be one!! 

Anna can't answer about the bleeding def ask at your check tho! 

Daisy has to go back today to re do one of the checks because she didn't complete it last time, then she has her jabs tomorrow :cry: 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Pink we posted at the same time again lol!! 

Hope you get the x ray soon!! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

*Honey* - hope you have a fab holiday!

*Anna* - I can't help you with that one! Sorry! I am sure docs will have some info at the 6 week check!

xx


----------



## hay246

I'm unsure too Anna

One already it's so mad how fast the time goes! Also mad that I joined September 2010 and jeez it's nearly been 2 years already! 
X


----------



## Samie18

I had no spotting Beth. 6 weeks is the general rule for things to settle and stop but with your pcos I'd guess it's something to do with that

X


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hey girls, how have you all been enjoying this glorious weather? I'll confess I've been melting!
I took the benefit make up when I went babysitting, and the girls were fab, totally respected the products!
I've been keeping busy sorting out my rather immense wardrobe, boxing up all my pre-pregnancy clothes which my hugely impressive mama-to-be boobs mean I can't wear any more. On the plus side, that meant I could go shopping for more maternity clothes! Also, I found a debenhams gift card hiding in my wardrobe - that will probably go towards more bras! I've always been top heavy, but so far I've gone from a 34ff to a 36h! Bump needs to catch up or I'll topple over! 
Hi and welcome to MsImpatient! I came off cerazette about a year ago, got af after about 4 weeks and bfp after about 8 months of trying. Good luck, and keep us posted!
Xx


----------



## betty14

Pinky I've been melting too! Make the most of the maternity clothes, I loved mine sooooooo much! 

I had the same problem with my boobs/bump.... In the end my boobs looked tiny :haha:

Daisy had her first imms today she took them like a trooper and only yelped a little, think I was more of a state haha! She is blissfull asleep on me now and I need to get her weighed :wacko:

X x x


----------



## hay246

ah glad she was ok betty!

x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Awww bless daisy, she's such an adorable character. I'm totally going to be the mum who cries in the waiting room before baby has injections. 
My dog, bless him, has started getting funny about people coming near me when we walk. I think he's trying to protect me, but it's not good - today he jumped at some poor decorator working on a house round the corner, two days ago he leapt between me and some poor guy who was innocently walking his dog, pushing me off my feet so I landed on the pavement! Luckily bump was uninjured, but I have an impressive bruise on my thigh. I know ernie wouldn't ever hurt me on purpose but he is so big I think I'm goin to have to stop walkin him on my own.
Xx


----------



## hay246

aw pinky eyes thats not good if he is knocking u over by accident as much as he doesnt mean to. but you dont want to harm you or bump

x


----------



## betty14

I very almost shed a tear was very hard not to, the lump was up in my throat :haha: 

Pinky it's not good I agree, maybe take someone with you on Walls just in case! Bless him for being protective tho! I just love that he is called ernie!!! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hubby came out for the second walk of the day - he normally takes ernie with him to work so it isn't usually a problem. I've noticed ernie is also barking louder than usual when it's just me and him in the house, he's defo in ultra-protective mode. He's having a snuggle between Richard and myself at the moment, you'd think butter wouldn't melt! 
Xx


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies, just checking in! Have been away with DH and have had a lovely time. Very relaxed after a great time. 

Nothing new to report from me, but wanted to say hi x


----------



## annanouska

glad you had a good break sinn :thumbup: id love a spa day but no money and nobody to have LO! 

Pinkeye-your dog sounds really protective which is sweet :flower: good idea for the walking though as you dont want to tumble again. Riddick (our male cat) would follow me around the house and want to be with me all the time. 

glad the jabs went ok Betty well done on being brave :hugs: im just waiting for our appointment in the post if I havent had one by next week i will ring up. 

we had our 6 week 'check'. they dont look at your stitches anymore or do anything really! I had my bp done-110/70 :happydance: that was it! I mentioned about the spotting but she wasnt sure but AF finally arrived tuesday night, either that or I am bleeding to death! Been a bit down with it as it has been really heavy, i wasnt sure if i could use tampons as had mixed answers but doc said yes so im happy again :happydance:. i even cancelled baby sensory as i didnt think id manage the hour sat on the floor :blush: 

Marcus is 11 lb 9 today - still only on the 50th-75th centile :nope: i think he seems to be doing ok so im not stressing on the weight. she said if he isnt smiling regularly by 8 weeks got to go back :shrug: he does sort of smile but mainly if he has gas or at times when he dreams but doesnt really smile much and she flagged this up :cry: 

I picked up a prescription for cerazette today- not sure if i will be taking it or what we are doing contraception wise yet but figured it saves a trip back it i did. when i was on it I didnt have any issues and with my BMI I am limited as to what I can take pill wise. at least its there if i want it xxx


----------



## betty14

Sinn glad you had a good break, hope your feeling better for it :)

Anna my gp said she would have done an internal if I was worried but I wasnt so not to worry.... My routine smear is due anyway so sure they will find anything outta place when I have that! Got to wait 12 weeks post giving birth tho! 

Daisy has been grumpy today bless her, has made me feel like a cow te amour of time she has wanted boobie for!! Think it's just her jabs making her a little under the weather :(

Anna why are you worried about Marcus being on 50-75 centile? That's where they like them eh? As long as he is gaining weight I'm sure he is fine :hugs: does he not smile at you at home? I'm sure it's nothing to worry about hun :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

50th -75th is fab Beth not sure why you're worried.....
As for the smiling not sure but sure it isn't an issue

X


----------



## rachaelmoore8

hi everyone, wow i have missed so much. havent had much time to post been so busy with Lily she now crawls (very fast) :haha: and is pulling herself up against anything that stays still for more than a minute, she also walks along the sofa wont be long before she attempts to walk. :dohh:

hope everyone is ok, is there anyone i havent got added on facebook. its much easier to keep up to date on there as i can access easy off my phone rather than needing a computer.

Cant believe lily is 1 in 7 weeks :happydance: its gone so fast since i got my bfp.

Rachael xx


----------



## betty14

Hey rach, wow can't believe lily will be 1 that soon!! 

Don't think you have me on fb if not pm me and I'll tell ya my name :)

X x x


----------



## hay246

Wow that has come round fast. Rach I sent u a request but you haven't accepted? X


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone, have to catch up on the posts, am reading the, back to front -hope you are all well. 
Speaking of boobs, my back size has increased but my boobs haven't grown at all so i now wear a s,aller capsize than per-pregnancy ggrr-I hope they grow a bit lol


----------



## MrsHopeful

Samie-really sorry to hear about your uncle-I hope you are ok!
Pinkyeyes-sounds like she's jealous if it is your co-worker....I am thinking of deleting all colleagues off Facebook-I also have some I don't want on there but accepted to keep he peace.
Nexis and diddums-yay for AF.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Pinky eyes-every other review of your book is 5 stars so I always ignore "weird" reviews where it goes so against h flow!
Pink23-hope Esmae's x-ray results come back with ood news.
Oceania-good luck.
Annaouska-yes I am staying team yellow at my 20 week scan.....just over a week to wait-I am tempted to find out but then will regret it later on so am going to be strong


----------



## annanouska

see how you feel on the day! yey to you for keeping strong- i dont regret finding out but i always had it in my mind they may be wrong either way! My back size increased first but i did go up a cup size eventually, its still early on yet for boob rises! 

Betty and Samie-he does smile a lot more now which is good, no idea why she was bothered if he didnt :shrug: it was the doc that mentioned his weight as he has 8 10 born but lost in the first week then gained and was 11 9 at 6 weeks but that puts him sort of 50-75 and he was 75 born so she was saying we need to monitor it :dohh: think she may be a new dr or something :shrug:. he eats well, wee and poop and seems happy enough so im not too bothered. its funny as when your out people alwyas comment on him looking bigger or older and alert yet the dr said he is below average due to his birth weight!!!!! 

hope everyone is well-im fed up of rain! xxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Annaouska....part of me wants to find out now, but I really also want to wait till the birth-I think it will help me get hrough the pain better - knowing I get to find out 
Ohh well hopefully I will grow bigger boobs-my boobs look tiny-am sure they have shrunk haha.
Sounds like Marcus is doing really well-awww that's cute that he's smiling 
Does anyone know if mothercare etc have good offers in the January sales? Am thinking of waiting till then to get stuff we don't need at first


----------



## annanouska

Mrs H join mothercare club and babies are us and you get loads of vouchers. babies r us do 20% off days now and then which are really good, mothercare do 10 and 15 % off too. what things are you thinking of waiting for? some things you can pick up well in offers but other things are the same all year round. 

i went ot primark yesterday-i dont do primark at all but they had some fab kids things so cheap. Marcus ended up with loads of t shirts £1 each and some more socks and jeans! 

Lost 3lb today :happydance: kind of hoped for more but i had my first AF this week and also went back on the pill :wacko: so think i did ok. I am hoping to just be on the pill for a few months then reset body before NTNP but hubby isnt really up for the idea! I really didnt want to go back on it but i think its the best option for me right now. 

hope everyone is well and enjoying the bank holidays. think honey is still away? how are the ttc ladies doing? im hoping we get some more bfps soon.


----------



## PinkyEyes

I can't believe how quickly time is flying at the moment! I'm approaching the halfway Mark, it seems like only a few days ago I got my bfp! 
We've started looking at travel systems and cots - we want to get the big things right, but the choices out there are overwhelming! It'll take me til baby is born to make a decision at this rate! :haha:
Have you all enjoyed the bank holiday?
Xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Oh, and annanouska, congrats on the weight loss! Three pound in a week is awesome!
Xx


----------



## Abbi808

Well done for the weight loss *Anna* - I am sure Marcus is fine too. Jakey is only on the 25th, always has been. I think all these percentages and figures cause unneccessary worry half the time. Don't stress!

*Mrs Hopeful*- Wow - not finding out! I couldn't do that, you are stronger than me! I found out 4 weeks early! haha! 

*Pinky* - just do lots of reading, it's awful to spend a fortune and be unhappy with your purchase. I bought a quinny and used the car seat in the frame when he was tiny. I absolutely love it but it really is just personal preference.

Well, I had my first proper night out on Sunday. I had a great time but got way too drunk and got really upset towards the end of the night cos I missed Jake. I was crying and everything! haha! I am totally obsessed with my son! ;) He has just cut his first two teeth and has stopped sleeping through. He has ended up in with me most nights this past week. Hope things get better soon!

Hope everyone is well!

xx


----------



## annanouska

crikey abbi- cant believe that about Jake, he looks so well and obvioulsy developing brilliant by his pictures and vids so goes to show the stupid things dont mean much :nope: Hope his teeth settle soon for you :hugs: if it makes you feel better about crying I got upset when i went to chub club last week for ONE HOUR whilst marcus was in the car with andrew. i got all upset about leaving him!!!!!

I think they put a lot of pressure of you with development and milestones etc. Marcus smiled twice today which didnt result in wind or throwing up!!! i get all excited as he sits there grinning and chattering to you then pukes! He still likes ot have clenched fists most of the time and doesnt like to grab toys or anything yet. He is however very strong, he has very strong arms and legs-he wasnt much of a kicker when i was carrying him but he can give a good ninja kick now! if you wind him and he puts his legs down he can actually support his whole body weight-i dont encourage him to do it though bit small yet. 

can i ask-how old were your LOs when you put them in their own rooms? the nursery is close to our room and would have his angel care in. I want to leave him with us as long as possible as I know thats right for SIDS but I think he will outgrown his crib quite quickly. He fidgets so much and likes to spread out, every time i wake i have to reposition him and move limbs back in! 

Pinkeyes-abbi is right about the reading, it all depends what you want and your requirements. go and have a good look around and a play too, also we used to be pram perverts and spy on people when out and about. we have the silvercross surf and i love it :thumbup: my reasons for choosing this one...car seat goes on the frame so easy when he is small. the back wheels can be taken off with one press of a button which means it fits in my seriously tiny boot-when in hubbysc car though we leave wheels on. the seat unit can face you or outwards and it has a cool baby nest for young babies (marcus still uses it) so that it goes totally flat without the need for a carry cot ( i didnt want one). it also came with the umbrella, rain cover, insect nest, apron (its like a fleece lines cover thing for feet) and extra shopping basket. down side of the pram-the shopping basket is not that big but that was ok by me. it has good suspension and very easy to wheel around. i think had i not had such limited boot space there would have been a lot more choice but im proud to fit it all in the car! 

xxx sorry-epic post!


----------



## Samie18

Beth Sophia is still in her cot in our room because i can't be arsed getting up and down and going downstairs loads a times a night so until she sleeps through most of the time she'll be staying!! We have the angelcare on too but if she rolls to close to the edges it goes off which is almost nightly now so think it's life might be coming to an end...


----------



## Abbi808

*Anna* - you are right, try not to worry. Marcus sounds like Jake, he was always really strong, could put weight on his legs from the first week he was born! Glad that he smiled for you, I loved it when Jake first started smiling. Jake has always been really difficult to get to laugh though, only now has he started doing it more frequently. It's amazing when he does though! I put Jake in his own room at around 5 1/2 months. I wanted him to stay with me longer but he kept trying to roll over and when he couldn't he would wake up so I thought he could do with the room. We still use the angelcare now though. If his arms/legs are getting stuck you could try a sleeping bag? That's what we use for Jake! 

xx


----------



## betty14

Pinky I concur just do a lot of research, have a list of things you need from a pram and check them off.... 

I have a Graco Symbio B it's a travel system with the car seat and the pram/pushchair part is one that you convert so you don't need a separate carry cot! You can also flip the handle from one side to the other so if you get in a tight spot flip it and on you go or if you wanna face baby the other way you dont need to fuss to turn the whole thing! The back wheels also click off too like annas surf! 

I totally love it haha!! 

Anna, as long as his weight isn't going in peaks and troughs don't worry about the silly centiles...... It's a chart of averages remember!! 

Abbie glad you enjoyed your night out even if you did cry!! Can't imagine leaving Daisy at all yet.... I'm sure there will come a time when I'll gladly leave her lol!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok

X x x


----------



## hay246

Hi all!
Well done on weight loss Anna! 
Saw your Pics abbi. Glad u had a good night. I haven't left allister for whole night but it doesn't uPset me leaving him for few hours or for day when I'm at work as I'm busy so I'm occupied and I always text to c how he is etc. he is really good which makes it easier!
Allister has 4 teeth thru now. And abbi he was really whingy with first two and hasn't been that bad after so he should hopefully get better!

Anna he will still be in our room until we get in our house which will be at least 9 months. 
He has now started standing uP holding onto things 
Bought him a vtech push along and an activity table he can stand at those on fb prob seen!
He absolutely loves swings too hehe.

Pinky I second everyone else I would go an try some out I had quinny buzz 3 and loved it too. I have now got the petite star zia x so got rid of quinny as I am in and out of car all time and it folds so small allister likes it too  and now he's bigger it's a lot more suitable for what I want and can take it on our holidays when we go January! 
A few that I like look of are mamas and papas zoom, quinny, silver cross surf, uppababy vista.
It really depends what your needs are ie folding small, lightweight, no separate carrycot, price etc, fitting in car.

It is so hard to choose though!
X


----------



## hay246

Allister is between the 50th an 75th the past two times I have been to get him weighed xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi everyone

AF due next week an as much as I am praying for a bfp it's just not going to be this month. As you may remember I haven't seen OH much this month and my most fertile time (on paper) was when I was away camping at V festival :)

Really hoping its my time soon x


----------



## hay246

sara your time will definitely come, its just something we all sadly have to wait for, and when its all you want, it always seems to take forever!!
just try relax :) 

x


----------



## Abbi808

Thanks *Betty* - I know, I have been terrible with Jake, I hate being away from him even for an hour. I will have to start getting used to it though now he is getting older & I will be working! Baby steps! ;)

Thanks too *Hay* - I hope so, he has been waking up once or twice a night again and it's horrible. He has changed loads recently, like he isn't a baby anymore. He keeps shouting what sounds like 'Mum' and it's so funny! He only seems to do it when he is angry! That's great that Allister is standing, I don't think I've seen the pictures? I will have to have a look on fb. Those activity tables are great, I had one in my basket on tesco direct for £19.99. I didn't go to check out for an hour or so though and when I did it said that the price had gone up to £30! I was so that annoyed that I didn't buy it! haha! I still really want to get him one but he has so much already so I shouldn't really. I keep trying to get him to dance like Sophia but he doesn't understand! haha! 

*Sara* - you never know, you might get lucky. As Hay said, it does feel like the longest wait ever when you want to be pregnant so desperately. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Annaouska-I joined mothercare and got money off the pram....it's the cot -we're using a Moses basket at first anyway, would be lovely to have it all set up but I'll be gutted if they are half price in January. 3lbs is a great weight loss-well done!!
Pinkyeyes.....ohhh have you seen anything you fancy yet?


----------



## MrsHopeful

Abbie-I can't say I'm not tempted but really want to have the finding out at th birth experience  awww must be strange your first night without Jake.....especially emotional with alcohol in the mix.....I am sure it will get easier with time 
Sara-best of luck that it won't take much longer!


----------



## Samie18

Hi girls hope your all well!
I havent really done a proper post for a while i've been sooooooooo busy with work =o(

Not much gone on over here. Sophia is a none stop ankle biter now lol Shes like mini me in Austin powers when he was biting dr evil lol she just follows us everywhere and crawls up us regardless i know i'm wishing the time away but i can't wait until she's properly walking now just to make her a bit easier! She walks along things non stop so sure it won't be long, she even managed to walk with her walker on her own, very exciting!
We're also on to 7 teeth now she's looking so grown up.
She had fun today,she was on her changing mat nappy off and i looked at her after about a minute and she was bathing in pee and loving it lol wiping it everywhere, bad mummy day =o)

New words of the week are no and ow lol and now when she says light she adds a raspberry at the end it's very cute. Were also getting full on snogs with tongue sometime hehe and cuddles now she just get's better everyday =o)

The weather here is horrible today proper throwing down and really windy, i just wanna snuggle under my duvet and watch tv but thats a previous life =o)
I went back to fat club this week so hoping my motivation stays......

Sara i'm sure when your schedule calms down and you can try properly your bfp won't be far behind.

Abbi Jake is putting his effort into everything else before dancing =o)

Hope everyone else babies and bumps are good

xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks ladies. Been an emotional mess today. Upset at work, crying when I got home. An now just waiting to fall asleep. 

Bring on the new month x


----------



## Samie18

Had a dream last night that you were preggers again Betty.......=o)


----------



## betty14

Haha Samie that's funny I dreamt my sis was pregnant!! 

I keep having really bad nightmares.... Could it still be hormone related due to bf? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Ohhhh maybe there is another BFP soon to come lol

Hormones can be linked to nightmares so maybe

I just spotted Torz had another boy Alister unassisted home waterbirth..... wasn't sure if she had posted and i'd missed it!


x


----------



## betty14

Maybe there will be a bfp soon because last week I dreamt my friend was pregnant....

I suffered with nightmares all through my pregnancy too so maybe it is because I'm bf still! 

Aww congrats to torz, wonder if she planned to be unassisted or maybe he was in a hurry to arrive! 


X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey everyone I haven't been around for while! 

Too much to comment on everyone's posts but I did read them all!! 

Me and OH went to a spa hotel last weekend and I had the decleor mother to be treatment which was lush!! We've been madly getting crib and things ready, think we have most things now but I can't wait to find out if we are pink or blue so I can buy some coloured clothes and not all neutral stuff all the time!! 
Buying a pram was a mission!! I think I know everything about every pram that exists and can spot them in a shoppin centre from a mile off!! 

Back to work on Monday for 4 weeks til mat leave starts eeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk!!!!!


----------



## annanouska

hey everyone-:flower: 


amelia were you going to the baby show with a friend? we are going tomorrow :thumbup: so in the event you see a couple consisting of a big momma and a very tall hubby pushing a red silvercross surf with baby sasquach in it then thats us feel free to say hi LOL :haha: dont think there are many meeting that description :rofl:

quick post from me as ive laundry to put away :dohh: the novelty still hasnt quite worn off abut baby clothes and hanging them back up!!! 

xxx


----------



## Samie18

Hope you have a fab days girls,I'm working =o(. I'd love to meet up one day maybe Trafford ctr or Cheshire Oakes we seem to go there enough =o)

X


----------



## AmeliaLily

Yes I'm going to the baby show today!! Just about to get the train now! 
I'd love to meet up one day with everyone, Cheshire oaks is down the road from me x


----------



## betty14

You are all th opposite end of the country to me :cry:

Have fun today Anna and Amelia! 

Samie hope it's not to manic today! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey Betty are you in littlehampton? My ex boyfriend of 9 years was from there so we used to visit all the time to see his family. He went to the high school there but he's 37 now so a bit older than you x


----------



## betty14

Yes I am! That's mad eh, small world! There is only 1 highschool so I prob went to the same one!!

X x x


----------



## annanouska

congrats to torz. hope we do get another BFP soon :thumbup: 

amelia spotted us and came to say hi which was nice :flower: 

the baby show was great but i felt a bit dissapointed as i think it was much better for the pregnant ladies, more talks and freebies and things to buy! 

we didnt come home empty handed-we have a new dummy clip and ordered this nice print with his name on and dob, weight etc all framed up. also got the coolest thing, its not really ay good for most of you as you BF but its a teat you can steralise and reuse and it screws into the pre mixed cartons of milk. that will be really handy if you run out as all the supermarkets sell the cartons and you wouldnt even need to have a bottle just the teat in your bag :thumbup: not tried it yet though so may be rubbish but you could get 3 for £10 so not a bad price anyway. 

hope everyone is well :hugs: xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey ladies, the tears have stopped. AF was due on Monday but arrived last night, woke up in agony. Short cycle 25 days this month. Need to concentrate on this month. Next week DH is turning 30


----------



## AmeliaLily

It was lovely to meet you Anna, as soon as I saw the tall man with the red pushchair I knew it would be you!! And then I peeked at Marcus and recognised him straight away, bless he is cute x 

I bought some stuff at the baby show, a few outfits from mothercare as it was 10% off, some of that massage gel (£30 for two tubes omg!!) and a burp cloth thing you can put your hand in. My friend got a baby monitor and mendela breast pump reduced so she was happy. It was weird to see so many babies, some were so tiny it makes me feel weird to think i'll have one of them in a few weeks eeeeek!!! 

Sorry to hear you have been upset sara, I know it's horrible when AF turns up and you don't want it x x hugs xxxx


----------



## betty14

Aww glad you both had a good time Anna and Amelia!! 

Anna that teat sounds good, you can buy cow and gate ones that fit on their bottles but don't think they are reusable so yours sounds good!! M

Amelia that burp cloth will come in handy.... You are team yellow right?? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

How fab you bumped into each other!

I'm soooooooo pissed off at the min!!!! We arranged our Wedding date all around School hols to suit Chris' Brother n sis in law n Nephew as she works in a school and obviously for the nephew not to miss school......well they have been super quiet for ages so i text to see if they were still coming to be told they are not because they cant afford it now the reason i'm fuming is because thats the most stupid excuse ever because they won a substantial amount on the lottery so can more than afford it!!!!!!!!! I was gonna ask her to be my Bridesmaid along with his Sister who has just announced she's preggers (which i'm happy about) so they won't be coming either.
So now i have no friends coming as they can't afford it so no Bridesmaids but the little lady and chris' 2 nieces and i'm just a bit fed up coz had they said before we booked they weren't coming we could have booked differen't weeks for cheaper.
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr people piss me offffffff


----------



## Samie18

Ok now shes changed her mind and it's not the money its that she won't take him out of school for one day.....one frickin day!!! Even though she said she would before we arranged it.... i wish she would just say she didn't want to come i HATE liars


----------



## AmeliaLily

Yes Betty I'm team yellow so I got a cream burp cloth, tho I would have loved to have got a pink or blue one!! 

That's rubbish about your wedding Samie, can't believe they would let you book at an expensive time for them and then them not go, not surprised you are peed off with them. X x x


----------



## hay246

That's so annoying Samie! 

Congrats to torz and another allIster without the l ha 

X


----------



## betty14

Aww Samie that's awful, what is it with ppl.... Just selfish considering it wad planned around her!!!

Amelia super exciting! So you have any inklings??

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

The first 3 months I thought it was a girl and the second 3 months I thought it was a boy and now I'm undecided!! All m cravings indicate girl but I had no morning sickness which indicates boy! I'm so confused I just wanna know now!! Lol


----------



## betty14

Aww Samie that's awful, what is it with ppl.... Just selfish considering it wad planned around her!!!

Amelia super exciting! So you have any inklings??

X x x


----------



## annanouska

i think its terrible samie-your much kinder than me id probably have had a right ol' paddy! 

I have a feeling its a girl amelia but you never know with these things! my friend had her little boy 14 yrs ago and it was an emergancy c section. they took her to see the baby after (she was GA) and she said it wasnt hers as she was 100% having a girl and this is a boy! apparently she wouldnt believe it for ages that she had a boy! 

just wandered if anyone can give some advice on weaning? obviously im thinking way ahead but Barbie said must not wean until 6 month plus as it can cause IBS and lack of calcium etc. Yet i got given some samples yesterday of baby food (hipp organic and plum) and one is 4 m and the other 5 m? also i got a magazine on practical parenting or something at the show and in there it said let baby decide and if they are ready at 4 m then they are ready.again barbie said babies will watch you drive or clean the house etc but doesnt mean they are ready to do it so you cant go off what they do??!! 

confused.com! 

hope everyone is ok-ohhhh btw-how cool is milton steralising solution? never used it or needed it but the weird teats for cartons had to be steralised in solution. you can leave it in the pot you mixed it in and use for 24 hrs, so i did the teats and have put a cloth in it and keep on donning hte marigolds and wiping things down LOL the bathroom, kitchen, mocrowave....ive become really obsessed with not wasting things so i love it I feel im recycling some how :rofl:


----------



## hay246

Haha Anna

Amelia it is great having a surprise I loved it 

Regarding the weaning.. You have just got to do why you think is best for baby. You are his mother and you know best. I slowly started about 18 weeks. As long as u don't start anything before 17 they say. And I just started him on the fruit pouches. 

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Do as you please with weaning. All health professionals will state 6 months because they have to promote exclusively breast feeding for 6 months but most babies are ready earlier.
I started at around 20 weeks with just aptimil porridge for brekkie then gradually moved up. She had tasters for weeks so lots of stuff got wasted but now she is an absolute pro and will eat ANYTHING and i mean anything hehe.
There is reasearch that says the longer you take to wean them the harder it is to get them to eat so there are benefits to both ways i guess but Marcus will lead you.

We have always used a cold water milton steriliser so they only need changing every 24 hrs, it's so much easier!

I'm guessing boy Amelia, i still think your fab for keeping team yellow the suspense would have killed me by now lol

I'm just too nice Beth i just laid on the guilt trip saying it's fine i understand you don't wanna come i'm just dissapointed because i wanted you to be bridesmaid but i'll just have to make do with the kiddies haha it didn't make a difference though.

x


----------



## betty14

anna i agree with the others, i think Marcus will lead you, anything after 4 mths is fine...

samie dunno what truth there is to this but i read that there is evidence that if babies are exclusively milk fed untill 6 mths they are starting to lack nutrients because the milk just isnt enough on its own :shrug: 

either way i think babies tell you when they are ready in their own way! 

i am getting the annabel karmel books soon to start swatting for when the time comes :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## Samie18

I did write that Betty but deleted it because i didn't wanna get the BF backlash lol but yeah the evidence does suggest that!


----------



## annanouska

Thanks everyone :thumbup: 

I know there's a lot on bf for 6 months but as he is ff I think il see how he is after 4 months. Il treat us to some books too and can swat up. Xxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Samie-ouch to ankle bites!!
Congrats Torz
Sara-fingers crossed this will b your lucky cycle......don't know if I have mentioned before, we used conceive plus (from boots) and I think that helped us conceive.....worth a try as its a tenner so if it works it's well worth it....it was third cycle of using it I got implantation spotting and then BFP a few days later. Also got spotting first 2 cycles I tried it....so noticed a difference and really think it helped us. 
Samie--that is annoying that they have cancelled, it's not like it's just a night out that hey have cancelled! I would be annoyed too. Why didn't they say in the first place ggrrr


----------



## MrsHopeful

Samie-my midwife told me to avoid nuts, because of hubby's asthma-does that just mean peanuts or all nuts? I keep forgetting to ask her


----------



## Samie18

Ohhhh that suprises me that she said that at all because the food standrd agency advice is 
*The change in advice followed a major review of the scientific evidence that showed there is no clear evidence that eating or not eating peanuts (or foods containing peanuts) during pregnancy, breastfeeding or early childhood has any effect on the chances of a child developing a peanut allergy. Therefore, the Government&#8217;s previous advice that women may wish to avoid peanuts during pregnancy and breastfeeding and not introduce peanuts into their child&#8217;s diet before three years of age, if their child has a family history of allergy, was no longer appropriate. *
My advice is normally you can eat nut based things and all nuts.....


----------



## betty14

Anna I don't think it makes any difference if you bf or ff babies are all ready at different times! .... My sis gave my nephew baby rice at 3.5 mths on advise of hv because he was such a big baby and milk just wasnt enough! 

Samie glad I mentioned it now then ;) were you worried we would all jump on ya? I feel totally blessed I am able to bf but I think babies grow and thrive regardless and if I so needed to ff it would be totally fine by me! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Mrs h I ate peanuts all the way through....

In fact I craved dry roasted nuts for ages! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Just a tad Betty lol I can't be bothered the whole bf ff as it causes too much debate so I avoid it =o)


----------



## betty14

Aww don't think us girls would give you grief!! But bf is like religion and politics ... You never know ppls views and can cause arguments! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

I don't see why there is such a big debate. If your baby is happy and being fed I don't c the issue either way! 

X


----------



## Samie18

I know it's madness thats why I avoid it =o)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everybody,
I have read all the posts but wont even attempt to answer them! We had a great holiday :thumbup: :thumbup: Its been manic since we got back early hrs saturday, been rushing round getting last bits for kids for school. Im getting nervous for my boys now, reception and comp cant believe it. 
Samie id be bloody evil, what a silly cow.
I started weaning Ollie at 24wks and hes great with lumps etc better than my others were who I weaned earlier. Advice on when to start has changed over the yrs but having an illness of the bowel and how awful it is I wouldnt want to ever risk causing digestive problems coz I was to eager to give them food. My older ones are all fine at the moment, obviously no way of knowing the long term effects but so far so good!
I ate all nuts right through pregnancy on first 3 babies and they all like nuts and are not allergic to any of them and I was cateful with how much in quantity I ate with Ollies pregnancy as my ulcerative colitis flares if I eat them! Ollie has has very small bits of nuts from my ice cream and Ive given him bits of a snickers etc and hes fine.
Cant think of anything else to write!
Oh Sara hopd you get a bfp really soon.
Cant believe how close you ate Amelia.
Betty books will be with you soon xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh and cant believe first day of school our Ollie will be 1 :(


----------



## Honeybear1976

Awww just read through about 20pages of around the time Ollie was born. Cant believe I wont be doing the pregnancy/birth thing again :( It is such a miracle what our bodies do making these babies. I feel truly blessed.


----------



## hay246

glad you had a nice holiday honey, it is mad that he is nearly one!

hope your elder ones are looking forward to school!

when we are in our house i will prob think about another, i absolutely loved being pregnant :) x


----------



## betty14

Honey glad your all back safe and had a good holiday!! Ollies first yr has gone sooooo fast!! 

Hay any idea when you will be moving? 

It will be so strange to have 2nd bfps starting huh!! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

i know will be crazy! lol

erm well we are hoping to buy a different house now, its the one next door that has come up for sale but it is 2 knocked into one so will be alot more spacious and has a large garden with static caravan in it so will be soo much better :D putting an offer in and selling ours, so depends if that happens as to when really. but we would rather have that and wait abit longer and have what we want. but there is less work involved in doing it up so would hopefully be in sooner!

xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

It's the last day of the holidays for me today, but at least I know I'll only be working til January if all goes to plan!
Samie, I'd be fuming about them deciding they couldn't go to your wedding because of taking the kid out of school for one day! When I got married we had to rearrange our honeymoon and it meant I had to miss two days of work - my boss was lovely about it, even though it meant my classes had two days of supply teachers at the start of a new term. Plus, if it's the last day before a holiday there isn't that much learning going on cos the kids are already in wind-down mode. Does this kid never have a day off sick?! Surely it wouldn't be so bad for him to miss one day?
I've been reading your comments about BF and introducing foods with a lot of interest. I plan to BF, but I'm not going to beat myself up if I can't manage it. Hubby was asking the other night how long I would be BF for, and I said a few months and he asked how I'm going to cope without my beloved red wine for so long! Ummm, probably the same way I've been coping since before I knew I was pregnant - yes I miss it, but I'll live, it's all good if it's for my baby!
Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

I went back to work today! Only back for 4 weeks and it feels weird not having classes or even a timetable!!


----------



## betty14

Aww hay that sounds amazing... What will you use the caravan for? 

Pinky you have a good attitude towards bf but do stick with it it's hard to start with but once it all clicks it's so easy and baby's food is on tap basically :) I would say if you can make it to the 6 week mark your laughing (although it gets easier way way before that)

Amelia these 4 weeks will whizz past especially as your not doing your usual job! How long do ya get for maternity leave? 

I've had to try a different feeding position, up till now I've been doing the rugby ball but now on the sofa she is getting too tall her little leggys are up the sofa! So now I put her across my tummy and she seems to like it :)

X x x


----------



## hay246

Betty we will use it for visitors and occasiOnally rent it out I think!

Just hopefully house will be ours!

Sooo I run little mans bath.. Put him in cot thinkin it's safest place and come back to him stood up!
Got to Lower cot now!

X


----------



## AmeliaLily

I can have a year but I wouldn't go back in October cos it's the middle of a term so I'd go back at the start of September or maybe just before the summer hols to get paid for that too.
It's frustrating as my head teacher will not allow anyone to go part time and I know I won't want to go back full time so I am not sure what I will do.


----------



## PinkyEyes

I know how you feel Amelia, I'm not teaching classes when I go back, just doing boosters with kids who really need extra help. I'm really pleased they offered me this but it feels odd too - I'm so used to teaching classes. I'm torn on what to do about going back, the hit I'd take on my tlr payment for going part time would be huge. 
Thanks for the advice Betty, I'm really hoping bf will come naturally to me, but I'm fairly stubborn so hopefully I'll persevere if at first I don't succeed. 
The new house sounds wicked hay, hope you get it!
Xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Samie-I love nuts so was gutted about missing out.....and I could have had them anyway Pah! I wonder if she hadn't seen the new guidance? Thanks for that 
Hay-that sounds good-fingers crossed yours sells quick. Well done for the standing up stage 
Amelia....wow not long left.
Pinkyeyes-I bet it flies by to our maternity now he nights are getting darker.
I had my anomoly scan today-all looks good (have to o ack as they opulent get all the measurements as LO wouldn't move into he right position)....I havent been feeling much movement so it was nice I could see them wriggling round


----------



## betty14

hay that sounds amazing and how fab to have a place for guests to stay!!
yay for standing, is he still in the highest setting? i love having Daisy at the top of her cot :)

Amelia that sounds like you have it all sorta worked out!!will you just get smp or does your school give you more??

pinky your welcome, i am inexperienced compared to every one else on here but that was my experience so far, im sure i speak for us all when i say if ya got any questions fire away because its hard going to start with but does get soooo much easier!

dont worry if it doesnt come naturally to you because there is lots of support out there, the milk! groups are good!! being stubborn is a good personality trait to have ;) and also the lansinoh cream is AMAZING i used it from 20 wks and i think it really helped!!!

mrsh glad you got to see baby wiggling around!! and you get to go again :happydance:

x x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Oh my friend also recommended osmosis cream for breast feeding  I think my boobs might finally be starting to grow....it only took 20weeks hehe


----------



## betty14

It really us magic!! Just make sure you use breast pads as it stains like a mofo :haha: you can get tesco own pads I think 30 pairs for 1.60 they are rubbish for when your milk is in but are fine for protecting your bras from the lansinoh:thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

awww look at Betty shes like an old hat at BF now :thumbup: I think theres certainly a lot of support out there and make use of it all. I still feel guilty at times about the BF thing but I know it was right for us. I recently found out some PCOS ladies do struggle to make a good supply so that makes me feel better, obviously wasnt the case for Betty :flower: 

glad the scan went ok MrsH :hugs: 

Cant beleive Ollie is one :cry: its gone so fast. 

Pinkeyes and Amelia I know how you feel about not wanting to go back FT. A long with my health the work/life balance was one of my biggest reasons for stopping teaching. The cut in pay takes a long time to get used to but you do in the end :thumbup: 

Im keeping my fingers crossed for hay the house sounds great :happydance: 

Marcus weighed in at 12 lb 9 today-spot on for him. We took him to andrews parents friday night and i said how he doesnt smile that often-cheeky sod decided to smile at everyone every 2 seconds! He has been a bit grizzly the past few days and andrew has taken to picking him up and letting him drift off to sleep in a cuddle. it sounds terrible but i really try not to do that or it becomes a habit for him. 

Lost another 3 lb this week :thumbup: got a few bad weeks coming up though with family visiting and Andrews birthday but hey thats life! 

Hope everyones ok-finally got our jab date- 12th sep. he will be 9 +1 as there is a delay xxx


----------



## fruitsalad83

Gemie said:


> I'm worried because I've not had my period since stopping cerazette (mini pill) 7 weeks ago. Nothing... not even a withdrawal bleed.
> I've had plenty of af pains but nothing happens :(
> 
> I think I just want some reassurance. How long did it take to get your period back?

Don't worry this happened to me, took about 3 months - I actually wondered if I could be pregnant!!! I mentioned it to a friend who told me she has 1 period a year on this mini pill. It's odd to begin with but I think it happens to a lot of people.


----------



## AmeliaLily

fruitsalad83 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I'm worried because I've not had my period since stopping cerazette (mini pill) 7 weeks ago. Nothing... not even a withdrawal bleed.
> I've had plenty of af pains but nothing happens :(
> 
> I think I just want some reassurance. How long did it take to get your period back?
> 
> Don't worry this happened to me, took about 3 months - I actually wondered if I could be pregnant!!! I mentioned it to a friend who told me she has 1 period a year on this mini pill. It's odd to begin with but I think it happens to a lot of people.Click to expand...

Hey fruitsalad! Gemie wrote this over 2 years ago, she's gone on to have a daughter since too!! 

Betty I'm hoping to BF too but if it doesn't work then I'll not beat myself up over it, I have no problems with FF at all! 
Work give me one month full pay, 3 months half pay and then SMP for the final 3 months, after that I get nothing and if I don't go back I have to pay the extra above SMP back to them :-/


----------



## hay246

At least u get half pay too. My friend got 1 year full pay sooo jealous! That would just be amazing!!
Thanks for all the hopes for the house for me.
Betty he has been on the middle for a whole now as he was always moving about. And tonight I put him down to thE bottom as if he had leant forward from standing up he would go over. So he hasn't had chance to try out the standing again yet as he has only been in it bedtime haha. He has been a bit o a nightmare at night lately. Cuz was letting him fall asleep on our bed and then in middle of night wen he woke in cot he would cry and be put in bed so it's going to stop! 
Offer sent via post for house today so hopefully hear back soon. Reallllly want it!

X


----------



## betty14

Anna I am by no means an old hat only been bf 10 weeks but just wanted to share my 'newbie' advise as it's nice to hear the truth the textbooks lie about :haha: 

That's a great weight for Marcus! Well done he is doing fab, that pic you put up was so cute!! 

Fab weight loss for you too! I'm still not back on it, don't think I will properly all the time im ebf as I get sooooooo hungry :haha: 

Amelia bf is amazing and I feel blessed everyday that I have achieved it, I am the same as you if it hadn't or doesn't work out I would have no issue ff!! Thats a little pants about your pay... Kinda holding you over a barrel huh! 

Hay super exciting about the house.... How come it's a post offer? Hope little man is happy on the bottom... Must be so odd putting them down the levels!! 

X x. X


----------



## annanouska

but in those 10 weeks betty look how much you know and how great your doing :hugs: 

we had baby sensory this morning-i have decided i dont like parents! Next week i may tell them Marcus weighs 30 lb and can walk and talk and is a wonderful cook. I best not forget to mention how he eats solids and is toilet trained and sleeps through the night! :rofl: gosh they are all so competative there it is ridiculous-we just kept out of it and played! 

If I dont go back to work i have to pay anything above SMP back too :nope: i really dont know what we will be doing yet. I will start thinking about it in january! 

can i ask-what age did you start putting LOs to sleep at night? what i mean is atm he stays with us downstairs asleep in his rocker then we take him up to his crib when we go. he doesnt wake up or if he does he goes right back to sleep once he lays down but wasnt sure if really he should start going up at say 8 pm with his monitor? its hard as he feeds at random times he wont do the exact same time each day so you cant always pre plan when he will wake for it xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone,

Thanks for the welcome back, wish we were back on holiday :haha::haha:
Brandon seems to really like the Comp, Im soo glad as I was really worried for him such an impressionable time and hes a lovely lad so dont want him turning into something else :haha:
Jack seems happy but as he is doing 4 mornings, 4 afternoons before his first full day next friday its too early to tell.
Sofia loves her new teacher :thumb:thumbup:up:
I had to see my consultant yesterday for a check up and he has had to stop my medication as my white cell count is through the floor :( If my bloods arent better when I have them redone tuesday he suggested Ill have to be admitted, he can sod off apart from the fact that I hate it in there, I dont have the time lol.
Hay how exciting, youre obviously going to invite us all for holidays then if you get the house :haha: I have everything crossed for you.
Pinky and Amelia maternity pay and time off has got better over the yrs I am fortunate that since I got ill and havnt been able to work I can be home for the children.
Mrs h glad anomoly scan went well :flower:
Betty and Samie, from pics on fb I can see Daisy and Sophia are well :hugs:
Anna you will always get parents doing that wherever you go, its normal to compare milestones and ppl always think their kids are better than everyone elses!!! Marcus is looking gorgeous, putting on weight and obviously taken good care of thats all that matters.
Ooh Betty meant to say how come you were using rugby ball position? Ive never used it always led across my belly, led side by side in bed and now sometimes he will feed in a sat up on my lap position! 
A pic from our 1yr bf :)
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-04 14.08.31.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## betty14

Thanks Anna I love bf and am just glad I've done ok! 

Daisy gained another 10oz this week taking her up to 12.3! 

Honey, when she was born they latched her across my tummy in delivery but for some reason I couldn't do it on my own so when inwas put on the ward and forgotten about it was sink or swim and rugby ball was the only position I could latch her on on my own so that's how we stayed :shrug: even now when I lay her across my tummy it only works because she knows what she is doing! I have to hold my boob out the way tho because she just gets suffocated! Dunno if I'm doing something wrong or not :shrug:

I have sone pics of daisy bf too I just love how she looks latched on :cloud9:

Glad your kids are all doing well and enjoying going back to school!!

Sorry to hear your tests were bad... Hope they are better on Tuesday and you don't have to be admitted! 
X x x


----------



## hay246

That's good to hear honey glad they enjoying being back!
Hope you don't have to be admitted.

Yeah Anna everyone is competitive and comparing what their babies do compared to others I think it's just one of those things!

Betty its a post offer as the bank have it from reposession which is also a pain because if offer accepted they then advertise what they then get estate agent to advertise what they have accepted to see if anyone will offer more so still not safe once offered and would have to exchange in 28 days but either way we will still have a nice house as one we have now is lovely and sea view etc just compact but will be fine for a good few years 

X


----------



## MrsHopeful

Lanosil no osmosis cream...Pah at predictive text.
Well done on the weight loss Annaouska. Competitive parents sound like a bore! 
Honeybear....glad the kids are settling back ok. Hope your texts come back ok!
Hay-hope you get the house


----------



## betty14

Aww hay that all sounds very stressful but will payoff if it works in your favour!! I'll keep everything crosses for ya!! 

Mrs h I knew what you meant ;) predictive can get you into trouble sometimes if your not careful eh!!

X xx


----------



## annanouska

betty you posted at 5 am?!!!! 

I have a tube of that Lanosil stuff its out of the box as i put it with all the baby toiletries but its never been used. if anyone can use it PM me or inbox on FB and I will post it out to you. I didnt want to throw it out so ive left it there incase i find anyone to use it LOL :haha: 

I put Marcus to bed at 9 pm last night after his feed and bath. its daft i got all upset ! he normally sits down with us but I thought it would do him some good. Not heard the end of it form hubby though-apparently it was cruel and unfair and mean!!! we went to bed at 10.30 so he wasnt in there that long and he has his monitor! 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna I posted at 4 the morning before... It's when I'm feeding Daisy haha! 

That's kind of you but I have 2 tubes on the go so I don't need any... Maybe one of the pregnant ladies could make use? 

It's not cruel to put him down it's good to get him used to it if that's what you will want to do in the future! I take it your hubby was not home when you did it lol! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

aww anna its not cruel, you do have to start as you mean to go on.. 

i kept letting allister fall asleep on our bed, then put him in cot but then when he would wake he would just scream. so i have stopped it now, put him in his cot and he fidgets and cries abit then falls asleep and when he wakes in night now its only once usually about 5am to put his dummy in and goes straight back off. so its def better if you can avoid habits that they are later going to know about, cuz hes so young now it doesnt really make much diff as he prob will sleep anywhere anyway!

xx


----------



## Samie18

Hello everyone!
I did post yesterday the the page failed so my post didnt post grrrrr

Lovely pic of Ollie and can't believe he is 1!
I know hospitals aren't nice but if it makes you better......

Put Marcus up when you feel happy with it. I had to sleep sat up with Sophia for months because of the reflux so she stayed with us until we went to bed for convienence but start as you mean to go on because you will only set bad habits that get harder to break!

Hope all bumps and mummies are good

One shift left for me tomorrow then a week off wahooooooo


xxx


----------



## betty14

Samie that's happend a few times to me it's really annoying eh!! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Hello.....hello.....hello...... So quite there is an echo in here!!!! 

Hope the quiet means everyone is well and busy :)

X x x


----------



## hay246

I know Betty I chEcked in and not a lot was going on!
Yay for allister being 8 months today!
Hi everyone  

X


----------



## Samie18

It is veryyyyy quiet again... i blame the sun =o)

We have been to the beach today and then had the afternoon with Sophia as Chris was working. She slept from 3 to 6 so we didn't go for a walk and she has been super hyper and happy tonight she obviously was too hyper because she threw up all over me!!! The first time she has properly been sick on me.... was pretty gross, i miss the milky sick lol

Hope everyone is good

x


----------



## annanouska

oh no :wacko: like proper people sick :nope: not good! i have an irrational phobia and issue with being sick but im suprising much better after labour! 

Im dreading big boy poo! i dont mind baby poop it doesnt seem as gross! 

we went to cheshire oaks today-didnt buy anything just had an amble around. 

allister-8 months?! gosh they are all growing up so fast :cry: Marcus is 2 months tomorrow! madness!! xxx


----------



## betty14

Hay can't believe how the time has flown! He is such a cheeky chappy too eh! 

Samie that's not good I bet your fine with sick tho I be you have to deal with it lots and lots!! I'm like Anna terrified of being sick, I have panic attacks.... I will have to find a way to get over this before Daisy gets bigger eh! 

Anna the poo isn't too bad you sorta get used to breathing without smelling haha! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Yeah the past 2 days allister has done the smelliest poos for me 1st thing but u jus kind of get on with it lol. Sick doesn't really bother me either obviously don't like It on me but he can't help it ha!

Time is flying by. Betty he really is cheeky. Sit him down now and he just pulls on your clothes to get himself standing. We are having a mini holiday at my dads for 12 days as he has gone on holiday he is most put out that he can't pull himself up on travel cot ha ha

Xx


----------



## Abbi808

Hi girls - sorry! I have been so busy again lately! I have been doing my best to keep up with you all on facebook. Loving all the baby pictures and *Samie* your vids of Sophia are amazing!

*Anna* - that teat sounds amazing! So funny that you and Amelia bumped into each other. Wouldn't it be funny if we all met up, we would all be like old friends! ha! Also with weaning just follow Marcus' lead. I started Jake at around 5 months with baby porridge but I don't think he was ready, he still had that tongue thrust reflex so I waited a couple of weeks and he was fine! He is a so greedy now, whenever I eat he stands by me begging like a puppy and grabs stuff off my plate. Yesterday he grabbed a chip and choked on it! Naughty boy! ;) I think Jake was around 3/4 months when I started putting him to bed. He had sleep issues for months and they have returned now he is teething! :(

*Samie *- I would be so pissed off!! What inconsiderate people, that sort of behaivour is a pet hate of mine!! So bloody annoying! Just think it's your day so as long as you have your OH (obviously) and little Sophia there it will still be perfect! :) 

*Honey* - hope Ollie had an amazing first birthday! Sorry I missed it on here! 

*Hay* - hope you get the house!!! Exciting! 

*Amelia/Pinky* - the part-time thing has been an issue for me. I did a law degree and part time careers in law are very hard to come by. There is no way I would want to go down that high powered career route now either, it does not interest me in the slightest! How things change eh? I am actually training to be a makeup artist at the moment. I am hoping to set up my own freelance bridal and special occasion business. It's a huge career change but something I have always been interested in. I like the idea of choosing my own hours etc so hopefully it works out! Amelia, maybe you could consider being a tutor if full-time doesn't work out for you?

xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah i'm pretty good with sick....i'd rather sick than poo lol

I love the vids. I wish i could record her life because she is so funny and time is going too quick!

Hope we do get to meet up one day =o)

x


----------



## betty14

Hay you can tell he is cheeky from your pics! That funny about the travel cot funny how used to things they get eh!! 

Abbie is the no legal carriers you can do part time? The makeup artistry sounds fab tho, how did you find the course? 

Samie I would rather poo haha! You must have to deal with a fair amount of that at work too tho :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Just a bit lol
When i was pregnant i don't know how i didn't hit the deck because smells really made me puke....oohhh the memories lol


----------



## betty14

Haha samie I bet.... You do a grand job tho! I loved my midwives.... There were a few haha! But the 2 who delivered Daisy were fab, the senior who cleaned me up said she loved that part of the job because it meant they had done their job and it was like the icing on the cake for her lol! 

X x x


----------



## Abbi808

Betty - to qualify as a solicitor you have to undertake a two year training contract (which are extremely hard to get) and to my knowledge there aren't any that are part time. You also have to take the LPC (a course & exams) which takes about a year and costs around 10k! I could potentially go down the paralegal/legal secretary route part time but it really doesn't interest me. I had thought about make up artistry years ago but pushed it aside to do my degree as that seemed to be the only route that everyone I knew was taking. Now I have the opportunity to do something I will really enjoy so I think I should at least give it a good go. At least if it doesn't work out I can say that I tried! I searched the internet for ages to find a good course, and finally settled on a school in London. I am going every Saturday until the middle of October! I absolutely love it so fingers crossed I can make a living out of it!

Samie - I know what you mean, they are so funny, Jake has got an obsession with the walls now - he keeps rubbing them and shouting! Haha!

Xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi girls!
Just been catching up on your posts about how all your babies are doing, I guess I have all that poo and sick to experience before I know it!
I can't believe I'm almost half way through my pregnancy, it's going so quickly!
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hello ladies. 

Hope all are well. I see a few have thought the page has been quiet. I feel I can only post once a month and so far that's been when AF has arrived. 
My OH bought a new car last week so that's been fun and he starts his new Job
Tomorrow so all go my end. Just no BFP yet. Fingers
Crossed x


----------



## betty14

Abbie I can see why you don't fancy perusing that route now You have your beautiful little boy who needs you! Would it be something you could pic up again in the future?? What sort of law would you want to have a career in if it was right?

The make up course sounds fab glad your enjoying it!! Hopefully you will build a good client base and be able to work when you want to!

Pinky can't believe your almost half way too... When is your 20 wk scan? Are you finding out what flavour your having?? 

Sara you can post as much as you like to, what sort of car did yur oh buy? Hope his first day in his new job goes well :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

oh gosh so much to catch up on! Abbi-i understand how you feel as that is what happened with me and the whole teaching thing. I really dont want to go back to work but its not just leaving Marcus its also how much I hate it. I went to visit on Thursday and broke down in tears afterwards. None of my 'friends' could come and see me as they were not on scheduled breaks and i wasnt allowed to walk through the office incase it distrated people! I hate being treated like a simpleton too-i dont want to sound like a pompous big head but I have substantially more qualifications than even some of the senior bosses yet they speak to us all like we are idiots. 

I know I need to retrain and do something new but im afraid! You all know how much of a worrier I am! Plus I just dont know what I want to do-problem is id love to do so much. Then I worry about the money side of it all etc but I need to think long and hard. Without sounding a real sap its tough as I dont really have anyone to speak to about it all! 

Hay I love the pics on FB. I really need a new phone as right now I hate to take picture then send them to the mac to load on as my original (yes the original one!) iphone has near enough deceased now!! 

Marcus has his jabs tonight-they rung yesterday to cancel his appointment for next wednesday as the nurse was sick and rescheduled one for us for 8 weeks time. I was really annoyed so this morning I called to ask for the address to make a complaint to and they fitted us in at 4.30?! I dont normally make a fuss but everywhere else can manage to arrange them on time-he would have been 17 weeks by then! 

Has anyone started the (ahem) Christmas shop?! I have got a few things sorted now. Marcus is getting a ballpit from us and then his Father Christmas stocking which will have a few little things in plus nappies, wipes and baby foods!!! Everyone else will go OTT i think so i thought I would keep it simple xxx 

ps-current new nickname-sideshow bob-as had to box up his 6 month old boots! silly big footed oath!


----------



## sara15h1986

Betty he bought a 5 door focus. So smooth and lovely. My little
Clip is being made redundant with the new toy. 

His sister bought a brand new Chevrolet SUV. Has 7 seats and cost £30K it's beautiful but I dot think I could spend that money on a car. But she has all the money so she should treat herself, and me if she ever fancied :)


----------



## Abbi808

Wow *Pinky*! That's amazing! Gone so fast! You must be so excited! How much have you bought babywise so far?

*Sarah* - Good luck to your OH for his new job and to you for your bfp!

*Betty* - I would probably go down the family law route if I had to choose one but if the makeup goes well I doubt I will ever go back to it. Sitting in an office every day just seems so boring now! haha! I mean, if the business didn't work out I would always have it to fall back on but I am crossing my fingers that it doesn't come to that. My bf can support us whilst I get a client base established so there is no rush, hopefully by next summer I will be doing weddings every week - that would be amazing!

*Anna* - You have to do what's right for you! Things change when you have a baby, I know that for me there is no way I would be happy being away from Jake all week. Even when he's bigger I want to be around to pick him up from school, make his dinner etc. My bf works full time and he misses so much. I want more babies in the future too so it's just not an option for me. Maybe you could retrain to do something you are passionate about whilst working part time as a tutor or exam marker etc? Or you could start whilst on maternity? A woman on my course works in advertising and said that she really wishes that she had trained as a makeup artist whilst she was on maternity because of all the free time she had then. Don't carry on for years with a job you hate, you will only regret it!! Very annoying about the docs too - that's crazy that they would have left it another 8 weeks. Glad you got him an app in the end! I haven't thought about Xmas, got Jakey's birthday first! Ahhhhhh!

xx


----------



## betty14

Anna, that's terrible about his jabs.... Seems like your gp need new reception staff! Do they not have imams clinics every week? 

What do you think you would like to do for a job? Do you need to go back to work? 

Lol at the foot size he is probably going to be tall then eh?? My niece has always had big feet and is v tall for her age but then her dad is over 6ft! 

Sara sounds lovely, is it a fancy one that parks itself and all that jazz? The SUV sound like a lot of money but if you can afford it why not I guess!

Abbie i think family law would prob be more interesting... Although prob hard on the heart strings I would think at times! 

Daisy has started to wear a couple of 3-6 bits now it's super sad lol! Although she is still in some newborn too so goes to show how rubbish the sizing on baby clothes really is!! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

LOL Betty-was just thinking about the sizing about an hour ago. I have dug out his 3-6 coats and a pair of leggins and two body suits. i have also dug out a 6-9 body suit which is hte same size as the one he has on today!!!! I only just realised i have no vests in 3-6 so shopping yey :thumbup: 

Jabs went ok no grizzling until 6 hrs later when he had a real ding dong for around an hour then settled but he is super sleepy :shrug: he does have weird sleepy days though so may be that. I think this will jinx it BUT- past two nights he has sort of sttn!!! last night we got 10-6 and the night before was 9-5.30 :happydance: i dont expect it everyday and i know it wont last but ws exciting all the same! 

No idea what kind of job i would do- i think i do need to work just to give us some breathing room :thumbup: 

how is everyone doing? my family are up this weekend again :wacko: kind of in a strop as sister has just had £300 hair extensions put in and paid for by parents :nope: not ot sound like brat but she is so spoilt it is unreal! I get on well with her but honestly she doenst have to do any chores, gets her uni things paid for by them and her clothes, mobile phone bill and this!! I had to pay keep, get my own clothes, phone, uni etc etc. My mum doesnt want her to grow up and leave home so i htink she just gets spoilt as bribery, makes me mad :growlmad: xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna how old is your sister is she much younger than you? Seems odd your parents would treat you so differently, they could always buy you bits for Marcus now :shrug:

We always had to pay our way to our mum it's good practice for when you leave home and have real bills to pay!! 

I heard that most babies cope well with first imms but suffer more after 2nd ones.... I'm hoping this isn't true for Daisy's sake :( I don't like to think of her feeling poorly or in pain at all.... Either way on weds I'll be dosing her with calpol half an hour before :thumbup:

That's great for his sleeping... He will be sttn in no time at all !! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey everyone, 

Yea Abbi I suppose I could do tuition I have done it before but I would need to do A LOT to earn anything worthwhile really. It's so hard. We want to buy a house but it's virtually impossible on one wage. I hate all these women who campaigned for mums to be able to go back to work cos all it's created is (the majority of) households reliant on two incomes and it forces people back to work when they don't want to! 
Sorry for rant! 

Got midwife this afternoon, I'm going to ask her to listen to heartbeat as she never once has even tried x


----------



## Samie18

Wow 34 weeks and she's never listened.....that's rubbish it's the best bits of midwife trips!


----------



## betty14

Amelia I agree toyally my mw listened at every app from 16 wks! Def ask her! Have you heard it at all? Is the most wonderful sound you will ever hear!! 

Samie shouldn't it be part of the appointments? The notes have a place for fetal hr to be filled in....

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Not anymore unfortunately. The guidelines state there is no reason to do it as it proves nothing!!
But guidelines are guidelines and every Midwife i know would listen from 16 weeks


----------



## annanouska

I'd certainly ask too! I really agree that now there is too much pressure for women to go bk to work due to the finances. 

Betty my sister is 7 yrs younger than me. 

How is Sophia now samie? Have you been out playing with the new car!? Xxx


----------



## Samie18

She's good =o) scratches have nearly gone already!

Yeah we had a drive to Cheshire Oakes this afternoon . It's alright very much Still a ford though lol

How's you? Marcus still sleeping loads?

X


----------



## AmeliaLily

I didn't need to ask she did it anyway!! She said it was 140bpm  She also said the baby is lateral so I need to lean forward to try to make it turn the right way so it doesn't go back to back. I bought a gym ball today and I'm sitting on it now, it's v comfy! 

Samie I was in Cheshire oaks today!!


----------



## betty14

These guidelines seem so silly these days, surely the hb can tell you if something isn't right....?

Anna so she isn't a child then... I was expecting you to say she was 15 or something!! 

Samie glad Sophias face is ok bless her :hugs:

Amelia that's fab!!! They say faster hb is a girl.... Did it sound like a galloping horse? 

Did you buy anything nice at Cheshire Oakes? 

X x x x


----------



## Samie18

Lateral....that's not a bad thing at this stage....

Can't believe you were in Cheshire Oakes might have passed you lol we were there at 3-5pm. Was really quiet so shopping was easy for once!


----------



## AmeliaLily

I have heard the heartbeat once before at the hospital when the doctor did it as they had no idea what the appointment was for so they did the hb for something to do I think and it sounded like a galloping horse then, so fast! The doc guessed girl. 
This time it was slower but still 140 and the mw guessed boy! So just have to wait and see!! Cannot wait to find out! 

If I'd passed you Samie I would have recognised you as I always look at babies that I walk past now (and their prams lol). I was there from 3:30 after my appt and it was much quieter than usual. Ended up going to the colliseum part where I bought my gym ball from Argos and a mamas and papas dream pod which was half price


----------



## Samie18

Ohhh we were babyless this afternoon my mum was babysitting =o)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Amelia your pregnancy is going so fast, I think its a girl :) 
Our earliest and smallest born (31+3 & 3lb 4oz) has gone off for his 1st full day in school :cry:
:cry:
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-14 08.42.23.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sorry dont know why photo is led on its side!


----------



## Samie18

Awww he looks so grown up! They grow too quickly =o(


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yeh Samie they do and it doesnt half pull on my poor heart strings :cry::cry::cry:
On the positive side Ive done some reading and singing nursery rhymes with Ollie :)
Hes asleep now and the house is quiet :( Guess Id better do some housework booooo :haha::haha:


----------



## annanouska

aww honey! i always find your preemie stories great as it goes to show how well they can overcome it all with the right care and tlc xxx 

Samie and Amelia-have you been to the new super m and s? its HUGE! my parents are up tody until wed so no doubt I will end up going. Id like one of the mamas and papas little bumbo type seats. He is doing well with his head now. i sit him on my knee and make him support it as otherwise he wont ever bother-like tummy time he just grunts and goes to sleep! 

his sleeping is sitll a bit hit and miss of nights but seems to be over the jabs now-hope daisy is ok on wednesday :flower: 

ive just washed all the 3-6 things apart from a few from h and m which are 4-6 and really quite big so ive left them. he needs a ew things but i thought rahter than wasting money on 0-3 he will just have to grow into the 3-6. some of his 306 fit perfectly now anyway! he had on a cute t-shirt this morning but i decided it was too right said fred when i could see his nipples LOL :haha: so its now in the too small pile. 

Marcus has started sucking his thumb :dohh: he has always had a dummy no problems now he will take a tummy wait a minute then pull it out (its quite cute when he does it) and puts a thumb in! he will at times still have the dummy provided a thumb goes in too :rofl: i keep putting the dummy back in when he sucks his thumb but i think its a game now to him so im ignoring it. i try to put the corners of his comforter into his hands to occupy him-no joy. 

Betty Thumper (her nick name as she has attitude!) is 19-will be 20 in feb BUT honestly she is like a 15 yr old. its their fault though they baby her its ridiculous! we are so different-at her age i was away at uni, dating andrew, had my own car etc etc. she still sucks her thumb under her blanket at night watching tv!!!! i love her to bits and we do get on very well but it annoys me. when she is with us and no parents around she is fine very grown up and responsible etc and as soon as they appear it is like the demon teenager! 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Amelia I think girl too especially if you say it sounded like galloping horses!! 

Ooh samie shopping child free how was that!!!

Honey he looks so proud! Must be odd just you and ollie in the day now! 

Anna it's prob your parents fault she is like that they allow her to... Especially if she isn't when she is on her own! .... On a side note I dunno why but I thought I was younger than you :haha:

Glad marcus is sleeping well at night for you :) Daisy naps differently everyday so im sure its fine! 

I actually lol'ed at the right said Fred comment :haha::haha:
X x x


----------



## Samie18

I'm guessing boy Amelia....

Right said Fred you are funny!

Shopping baby free was super quick and easy lol

Not off to do more shopping and have some lunch before the drive back home tonight!!

X


----------



## hay246

ah honey looks so grown up, it is scary how fast they grow up, little man will be one in no time!!

i am off from 5pm til next thursday cant wait :) 

amelia mine sounded like a galloping horse and a train (which they said was for boy) haha, i am guessing boy though.

time is dragging today at work!! :( hurry up 5!! 

x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Haha well if half of you think boy and half think girl then half of you will be right!! Heehee  

Samie I might not have noticed you if you were baby less then lol! 

Haven't been to new m&s yet, might go to have a nosey in a few weeks time. 

We're going to our first nct class today - 9:30 til 4:30!!! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## betty14

I like those odds Amelia!! :winkwink: have fun at the nct I found some of it helpful but some of it not so much! 

How many do you have to do? We just did the one all dayer....

Hay do you have any plans for your holidays?

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Went to nct and loved it! All the people were so nice and friendly. It's two full Saturdays so a whole day next week too! 
Love the pictures of daisy in her homemade hair band ;-)


----------



## betty14

Aww so glad you loved it Amelia! The midwives are so nice... I met a fair few whilst waiting for Daisy to arrive ;) 

Thanks, inspiration struck... I asked samie about where she got Sophia's hair bands from and when I looked the lady is reasonable but I knew I could make them for less than half so I got oh to take me today to get some bits!! 

The pic doesn't show it very well but it's a little hat!! :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Get making some and sell them on eBay then


----------



## hay246

Glad you enjoyed it Amelia

Betty just chilling with the little man making most of space before go back to the in laws Friday. :-( just want our own place now need it so bad.. But hopefully wait wil be worth it 

X


----------



## betty14

Samie when daisy is a little bigger I might just! In the mean time i think I'll just make them for her :) 

Hay sounds lovely! Do your in laws interfere or is it just a space issue? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

You should. Will be a nice little hobby that earns a bit for you coz it's so difficult finding places that sell head bands so I'd think they would be popular.


----------



## betty14

I found it hard to get sweet small ones they are usually massive and get in the way! 

X x


----------



## Samie18

Exactly! Little ones are hard to fine


----------



## betty14

You would've thought that shops would cash in on the hairbands for tiddlers market!! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

No don't interfere but want own space and would be nice to know I can have little man downstairs and no one will interfere aswell lol

X


----------



## betty14

Will be nice for yu to have your own place and have all your own things there and have little man in peace eh! X x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey hey. Cd 17 and fingers are crossed. Had my cousins baby shower yesterday. Was lovely. Wishing for my time now :)

Hope all are well. Where are the rest of the TTC ladies x


----------



## betty14

Hello sara glad you enjoyed the shower :) yours will be next I'm sure! When do you expect to ov? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi Betty,

Well im on cd 17 so should have been a few days ago. I have had sore
Nipples last 2 days. But I think I BD too late every month. Eg act once I have felt OV pains


----------



## annanouska

did you try the opks sara i cant remeber? they help with the timing. 

hope everyone is ok- we are busy entertaining the family! ITS HARD WORK, ITS NICE SEEING THEM BUT I FIND IT TIRING KEEPIGN EVERYONE happy and entertained-sorry for caps!! 

marcus got some puppets a v-tech sing a long book, a music cd of stories, rubber bath ducks (loves bath time), mamas and papas snug chair, formula and a little shirt from his grndparents and auntie!!! just a bit spoilt eh? oh and a little bee that hangs on the pram hood. its nice as he is so nosey now and loves to play. 

oh also my sister was feeding him this morning and i came in witht he laundry and he stopped feeding and gave me a huge smile :cloud9:


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi anna,

I did to start but felt that I was putting too much pressure on myself. So stopped. I noticed day 13 that my CM was stringy and thought perfect, OV time but now I have for last few days really sore boos and cramping so maybe I was wrong


----------



## hay246

Ah Anna pressies sound lovely and how cute that he did that with the feeding

Sara I didn't do the opks either I think it just becomes tOo obsessive about it
Hopefully your bfp is right around the corner

X


----------



## betty14

Sara I hope your bfp is right around the corner.... Timing is a funny thing, the month we conceived I didn't get my pos opk till 3-4 days later then you don't ov till 24-48 hrs after that so anyway my point being that 'technically' I shouldn't have conceived when I did! Your doing the right thing chilling and just going with the flow :)

Anna Marcus is a lucky little man all those presents!! Smiles are the best eh!! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I'm obsessed enough as it is and wish I didn't track everything. So at stoping the OPK's was the least I could do


----------



## betty14

I know it won't make you feel any better but the obsession is perfectly normal!! It's amazing how well you know your body in the end! 

Quick question for the mummies.... Daisy is poorly with a cold, all she wants is boobie and sleep... She is supposed to be having her jabs tomorrow, the gps said its fine as long as she doesn't have a temp... But if I'm not happy I can go next week, what would you/have you done in this situation.... 

X x x


----------



## hay246

I still had allister have his when he had bit of cough and cold 

Xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi girls!
Had our anomaly scan today - everything is perfect on baby who to my surprise is a little boy! At the moment the placenta is anterior and low lying, so I have to go back for another scan at 36 weeks to see if it has moved. I'm so happy that everything is ok with baby, it's such a relief! Now I'm going to go back and read all your posts that I've missed. 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks hay! I thinkill see how she is tomorrow :thumbup:

Pinky that's fab! So glad all is well! Don't worry about the placenta atm they move a lot of the time... 

When I had anomaly scan the lady said mine was low then we had to go off for a walk to get Daisy to move so she could see some of the bits an when we went back she said I was having a bh at the time she looked which made it look like the placenta was low... 

On the plus side you get to see bubs again! By 36 weeks it's so amazing!!! We saw Daisy blinking!! X x x


----------



## Samie18

Lucky little man Beth! And one up on the smiles for mummy lol

Congrats pinky! Any idea on names?

I know you think it's a bit ott Sara but if you gets the pos opk at least you won't be missing the egg each month.
We used opk and conceived the first month with a pos opk. So it does help

I had sophia's 8 week jabs done when she had a cold as she had no temp.

Hope everyone is ok
X


----------



## hay246

Ah pinky eyes lovely glad all is ok. My placenta was anteriOr throughout

Betty are u takin daisy for jabs?

Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey samie,

I understand but I used them first 2 months and got BFN's that I felt I was putting too much pressure on


----------



## betty14

Hay no I didn't take her, she just isn't right and I didn't want to risk a high temp :( i know she would prob of been fine I just didn't wanna make her feel more poorly! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

hope she feels better soon Betty. Marcus had a cold a couple of weeks ago-i got some calpol saline spray for his nose which was great. he also just fed and slept and got over it ok. 

sarah-do whats right for you.i was quite obsessed but in a weird way it helped me feel in control. it is so stressful TTC :hugs: 

Pinkeyes! a little boy :happydance: I wonder what amelia and Mrs H will have too :shrug: 

Marcus was indeed very spoilt. the v-tech pooh bear book is great he really enjoys it! everone went home today so we will see them when we visit in october for my friends wedding. I got all tearful yesterday as i was so tired trying to run around all the time :blush: 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks anna, I'm sure she will be back to her normal self in no time at all!! 

Since being pregnant I'm a right blubberer..... I cry most weeks at x factor :haha:

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

We are going for Peter Michael as his name, but we aren't telling many people as teachers always have bad stories about every name! Started buying for him already, it's so exciting! 
We used the smiley face opk sticks, but the cycle we conceived we dtd two days before the smile and the day of the smile - I think it was the sex before the smile that did the trick! 
I dread to think how bad I'll be when baby has jabs, I'm a nervous wreck when the dog has to go to the vets. 
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Pinky-thats a lovely name :flower:


----------



## Samie18

Aww lovely name! Know what you mean about people giving opinions you don't need. We told no one her name until she was born so they couldn't moan....They still did though an insisted she was Sophie for weeks grrrrr


----------



## annanouska

its weird isnt it how people think they can comment on the name you choose! People find marcus an 'odd' name- i think it is because it is not one of the super popular ones at the minute. 

Pinkeyes-my horror stories from my teaching days include a child (girl) names Blaze Star (then her surname). i dont think any of you will pick that name but eeep she was scary! 

betty-i thought our blubbering days would be over now eh?! 

no idea whats wrong with me but im so tired past couple of days its crazy- im getting sleep its not marcus its just me!!!!!!! maybe i will invest in some vitamins xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww pinky that's a lovely name, I thought boys names were harder to choose! 

Anna I think the blubbering is here to stay now :wacko: have you been watching Paul o Grady for the love of dogs?? I cried watching that the other day lol!!! 

Samie I remember you having trouble with ppl calling her sophie!! It's funny my cousin is called sofia but they call her sofi lol!

X x x


----------



## betty14

Samie out of interest what size head bands do you buy for Sophia from the lady on eBay? 
Just wondering how her sizing comes up? 
X x x


----------



## Samie18

I order the 6-12. They are usually bit big and start fitting about a month or 2 later


----------



## betty14

Ok cool thanks :) 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Hope everyone's well
God it's gone nippy now but was meant to be nice day today suppose it is bright but just cold!!

Little man absolutely loves being on his feet now. He just stands up on his walker against cabinet watching tv for ages . He can push It along but sometimes forgets he has to move his feet or he just pulls it back on to him had a few bleeding lips now he has teeth but he's fine after a minute. He has the two teeth either side coming thru now too.

Hope abbi and Kix ok not heard from them for a bit. I haven't got Kix on fb can someone inbox me her name pls? Xx


----------



## betty14

Hay! It's def autumnal now eh! Beautiful day here today tho! But def need a cardi! 

I sent you a pm :) 

Glad little man is doing well! He will be off and running before you know it! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

its vest and clothing weather for our LOs lol :haha: 

i feel like rubbish with a terrible sore throat :cry: but im soldiering on :thumbup: its hard with a LO isnt it as you cant just curl up! Andrew is working again tomorrow so we went out today-got some things form the next sale, just some jeans and shirts etc they are mainly 9-12 months with the odd 6-9. im going ot put them aside for christmas! i would buy them anyway as nice and prices were cheaper than asda etc but may as well wrap them as stocking fillers rather than throw straight in wardrobe! 

finally picked a travel cot-its from mothercare called a sleep walker. its quite cool as it fold into a flat square rather than a long rectangle so will slide on top of things easier for travel. it has a little bag and self inflating matress! got an extra fabric matress too which is more like a topper tbh but htought it would just make it nice and cosy. we dont go away until end of october but ready now incase we ever need it! 

hope everyone is ok :hugs: samie have you had thoughts on sophias birthday now? its our wedding anniversary the same day but this year i think will be different with a baby in tow! 

fish and chip supper here-diets gone down the pan this week :dohh: xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna it's really doing the rounds eh! Hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

I love next clothes but hate the price so when hubs gets paid will pop an look a the sale :) 

The travel cot sounds fab didn't know they made them like that!! 

I'm sure your anniversary will still be lovely :) how many yrs is it? 

Can't believe sophia is getting to a yr it doesn't seem possible!! Mind you can't believe ollie has had his first birthday either :wacko:

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

We bought our Moses basket today from mamas and papas - half price! Also picked up some adorable clothes in next, buying baby clothes is my new obsession. 
I found out last night that the horrible one star review I got on amazon was defo written by the woman I thought it was from my work. What a cow! I'm trying not to acknowledge it, I have better things to do than stoop to her level, but it really irritates me. 
The worst child's name I ever heard was one my mum taught before she retired. It was. Spelt K'leeer (yes, complete with apostrophe and triple e) and apparently pronounced Kayleyah. Who puts an apostrophe in a name?! 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Ooh exciting pinky!! I love buying baby clothes!! Just make sure you get a selection of sizes as ppl will go mad with nb 0-3 once he has arrived!! And if you have a baby showe too!! 

That name is amazingly shocking!! And there was me using the traditional spelling for Daisy because I was worried she would spend her life correcting ppl lol! 

My friend is a ta and she had a little boy in her class called air lingus!!! Makes me wonder what goes through these parents minds!! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

AF is coming. I can feel her. Gutted though as I really felt different this month x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sara its not over till she arrives and you can have symptoms of af when pregnant, will keep everything crossed for you :flower:


----------



## sara15h1986

Just feel different this month. But could be anything.


----------



## betty14

Sara totally second what honey said... 

I was convinced that af was on her way as had all the cramps going!! 

Where are you in your cycle? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I am on cd 23 Betty.


----------



## betty14

How long are you cycles sara? And do you usually get cramps etc? 

X x


----------



## sara15h1986

Normally 27/28 but last month was 26. Unusually get cramps yes and sore nipples. But I've had site nipples for about 20 days and last few days my whole boobs have been sore, round the sides. Tummy is aching.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Really hope this is it for you Sara  
Ollie is walking :happydance::happydance: really do have to have eyes in the back of my head now :haha::haha: Its 12days since his bday and corrected hes 11months so hes doing well and dont think his prematurity has held him back at all.
Pinky that woman at work is obviously a knob, jealousy is an ugly thing!
Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## Samie18

Still can't believe someone you know wrote such a shitty review, i'd have to say something to her BIATCHHHHHHH!!!

Sara try not to stress you thought you missed ovulation but fingers crossed you didnt!

Beth i went to Next but there wasn't anything in ours here but a few T-shirts.
Can't believe it's your anniversary the same day =o) Not really planning anything big for her. Think we will have a few fireworks on either the 4th or 11th and have the family round and get the gazebo up try to get a patio heater and have some jacket spuds and chilli!
I'm looking at getting her a smart trike for her pressie and thats it because she would still rather play with boxes!

What a stoooopppiidddd name pinky! Some people have no sense of responsibility!

Fab news about Ollie =o))) 

I think Sophia will be off soon.
Hate to say it but the bigger she's getting the more the discussion of a second comes up..!!!??....?? Suprising myself really lol

I've just finised my nights, finished with a rubbish one but back to the land of living this week.

Hope everyone else is good

xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Got my fingers crossed for you Sara, I was completely convinced af was on her wicked way on the cycle I fell, two days later got my bfp! I had sore boobs and nipples then too!
I can't believe the babies are getting mobile already - is time going quickly or what? 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Sara all sounds very promising I'll keep everything crossed for you! When will you test? 

I can't believe the nerve of that person leaving the review.... Some people are just nasty! 

Sophia's birthday plan sounds fab samie! Just can't get over how fast all these first birthdays are whipping round!! And with ollie walking now they will all follow shortly I'm sure!! 

Pinky I think time just goes so fast!! Mind you I once had someone say to me if you imagine a two week old baby a week is half their life... The older you get the less a week is to you... Kinda puts some perspective on it all eh! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I bought some tests this morning but won't test yet. Can really feel AF cramps though so today I am very sad x


----------



## Honeybear1976

It really does feel like the end of the world when af comes each month, but in perspective its just a means to an end and you will get that bfp and a bouncy baby. Hope this is it for you but if not chin up and soldier on, i dont say it without knowing how it feels :hugs::hugs: Jack took 17months to conceive and he is very precious and was worth every awful month af came.


----------



## betty14

Sara I'm with honey here, Daisy took 18 mths and a little help to conceive so know how gutting it is when af arrives, but you are not out till she is here so hang in there because I know that for lots of us here it felt like she was coming but it was baby geyptting nice and comfy!! 

Keep us updated :hugs:

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

I've been a right wimp today, taking a day off work because I have a head cold - ordinarily I struggle into work when I'm poorly, but now I'm pregnant I'm not going to push myself. 
I'm still crossing everything for Sara! 
Xx


----------



## hay246

definitely feels like you are going to get af sara, i didnt test for quite a bit after as i was convinced it was a longer cycle and period was coming!

ah samie see you do want another  hehe !

that name is odd pinky, and air lingus, seriously????

ah honey yay for ollie :) xxx


----------



## betty14

Hay I know! When she told me I said what as in the airline... Just don't think people take naming their babies seriously!!! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Eeek I'm waiting to go to my first lazy daisy birthing class! I feel nervous and excited, did any of the mums here go? 
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Have fun!
I didn't do classes but for obvious reasons.....i'd hope i'd know what i was doing lol

x


----------



## betty14

Hope you had a nice time pinky, you will have to tell us all about it, we just did the nhs parent craft classes :thumbup:

Samie I would be worried if you didn't know what was going to happen :haha::haha:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Me too hehe


----------



## sara15h1986

Morning everyone. Cd 26 and I have done a test. Couldn't wait any longer and I have a faint positive. It is soooo faint that I haven't jumped for joy or anything 
I have taken some photos but because I am writing this on my phone I can't attach any x


----------



## sara15h1986

Convinced it was an evap line


----------



## betty14

Ooh sara.... Why do you think evap??? 

What kind if test? Do you know how many dpo you are? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I think I am 13 dpo it's a faint line, enough to see but faint and it don't come up in 40 seconds. Eg I peed on stick, jumped in shower and then looked when I got out


----------



## sara15h1986

Oh and test was just a cheapie from tesco. Where you get 2 lines x


----------



## betty14

Hmmm well tesco tests are pretty good I think and as far as I'm aware an evap line happens when the test dries.... 

I think you may have your bfp!! Can you post the pic at some point? 

X x


----------



## sara15h1986

How do i add an image?


----------



## sara15h1986

it looks rubbish in the image!!!!! not as strong as it does on my camera. Plus i dont know how to add it


----------



## hay246

you have to go to go advanced by wher you type then attachments then add it then upload 

fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Omg Sara I had a strong feeling this month was it for you so I may be prooved right :) Try attaching the pic, its a paperclip on the reply screen xx


----------



## sara15h1986

the images are terrible - they look so much better on my phone :(
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.JPG
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8









photo 2.JPG
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## betty14

Oh my gosh sara that is NOT an evap!!

:bfp: :happydance: :bfp::happydance:

X x x


----------



## betty14

Honey looks like your 6th sense was spot on again!! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

i can feel period pain though

i have bought clear blue digital


----------



## betty14

Sara the period pain is normal I was convinced af was coming its just baby getting snugly! 

When are you doing the digi? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

i dont know. too scared ha ha!
I was thinking i have to use morning wee


----------



## betty14

Would prob be better too because your only 13 dpo :)

Those lines are unmistakable tho! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

No you can use digi any time. Definitely a :bfp::happydance::happydance:
Another pic of the digi now you can post pics :haha:
Ooh very exciting xx:haha:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Theyve been doing tests in the comp to decide set groups, Brandon (who has always said hes rubbish at Maths) had 96% in the Maths test, 2nd highest in Year 7 :)


----------



## sara15h1986

Digi has come up

Pregnant 1-2 weeks!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Blinking fantastic sooo happy for you Sara. What has oh said? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sara15h1986

I havent told him yet......

I am at work and so is he


----------



## sara15h1986

My test with not morning wee!!!

SHAKING!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Honeybear1976

Awww how even more exciting :haha::haha: You will have to put the digi somewhere he will find it like by the kettle next to his cup or something. Cant wait for you to update us on his reaction! :thumbup:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Where dyou work? Have they not missed you, back n forth the loo!


----------



## sara15h1986

Honeybear1976 said:


> Where dyou work? Have they not missed you, back n forth the loo!

haha, no not missed me.

Normal test was at home this morning, and the digi i just done at work. I have it up my sleeve. Not sure what to do with it ha ha


----------



## sara15h1986

turned the right way :):bfp::bfp:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Honeybear1976

Worth the wait :)


----------



## sara15h1986

i cant believe it!!!!
i really cant!!!


----------



## Samie18

Yeahhhhhh congratulations fab news it's been ages since the last bfp!!!

What time is your other half back?


----------



## hay246

wooohooo big congrats sara


----------



## sara15h1986

he is out tonight, and I am out tomorrow seeing friends, then we are away at the weekend with his family so I might need to hold out x


----------



## hay246

will he not be back home before he goes out? i dont know how u can hold out lol i wouldnt be able to!


----------



## sara15h1986

its just not going to happen and I dont want to tell him over email or a phone call!


----------



## betty14

Yay sara I knew it!! 

Massive massive congrats!! 

:happydance::yippee::happydance::yippee:

I'm with hay I wouldnt have been able to not tell oh asap! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I just want to make sure the timing it oerfect


----------



## hay246

if he knows you knew before and didnt say would he not be upset? lol


----------



## sara15h1986

Nah. I think he will understand. If I told him he would burst and tell his family when we are away and I wouldn't want that. Plus I am sure he will be too happy to even care. Tried calling the doctors but they are closed


----------



## betty14

Ooh your so brave trying to keep it secret, I would never have had the strength lol! 

As long as you don't think he would be upset you didn't tell him! 

Will you plan a special way to tell him now? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I'd like to. But just need to think of how x


----------



## annanouska

Yey xxxxxx 

Don't worry about the pains I had them throughout ESP in early days. 

Get a baby on board sticker for your tummy hehehe 

That's such good news:happydance: 

Can't update much as Marcus just threw up so got to change him before I finish cooking tea xxxxxx


----------



## betty14

Sara you could put a hot cross bun in the oven an get your oh to make you a cuppa t when he goes to the kitchen say to him oh could you check the bun I have in the oven... An wait for the penny to drop...

Or do a fresh digi and leave it somewhere you know he will look?

Anna how you getting on? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I think on Monday ill do a new one as I have another one then as we leave the country park where we are staying. Hopefully make him stop where it's beautiful and tell him then. Surrounded by green and deer etc etc


----------



## Honeybear1976

That sounds lovely, beautiful scenery for a beautiful moment you'll both remember and cherish :thumbup:


----------



## betty14

Aww sara that's a nice idea! 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

Congrats Sara!


----------



## PinkyEyes

I had a feeling this was sara's month! Mind you, I also thought I was having a girl and he's a boy, so maybe my instinct isn't great after all! Reading the posts remind me of getting my bfp, doesn't feel that long ago but it was 18 weeks ago. 
Hopefully sinn, diddums and some of the other ladies will be next!
Xx


----------



## betty14

Pinky the bfp's have run in 3's on this thread so hopefully sara will start the next run!! 

Pink has been missing for a fair while hope she is ok :hugs:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

hope everyone is ok-the idea is nice sara x 

We are plodding on Betty, been poorly which has been tough but all getting there slowly now! Do you go to any baby groups? We have been going to sensory for 6 weeks now and started baby massage today which was brilliant and we are starting baby yoga on friday. all very brave for me i dont like the other mums much they are all a bit snotty but you never know there may be some down to earth ones soon :thumbup: 

marcus was weighed yesterday....14lb 4-he still doesnt look chubby so no idea where he is stashing it all :shrug: 

hope all the babies are well-wheres amelia? its not long now is it? xxx


----------



## Samie18

Betty you little porky pie..... you held off testing for agesssssssssss until yor hubby was back so you have mega strength!!
I think i peed on a stick as the sperm was still on it's way up hehe

As you prob saw on FB had a tough day today =o( Got roped into a new group called learning through play and i had to leave Sophia for 1 hour whilst i went away to do paper work crap and it was horrible =-o( she was so upset and kept trying to get away from the women holding her to get to me, it made me cry. I hate leaving her unless it's with Chris or my mum.
I know its probably for the best for her but i don't like upsetting her when it's not needed. can't believe how clingy i am to her never in a million years would anyone think i'd be like this i just can't explain how much i love her and need her with me!!

Any how had to work today and was madddddd busy but had some nice little bubs so alls good =o)

xx


----------



## Lollylou

Helllllloooooooo!

Guess who's back?!!

Hope all you guys are well! 

I have so much to tell you, after I found out my husband was a total pig and was cheating on me while I was in hospital last year with one of my pupils my life is better than ever now! In April I met the most amazing guy, he's just perfect and I'm moving to Newcastle in November! So excited!
Haha you'll never believe this but I bloody went back on cerazette lol! I went back on it December & stopped taking it in July, had my first period already tho. I'm not trying to get pregnant but we'll just see what happens, I never went for any of my scans after eptopic but i really believe that my babies were not meant to be here as my husband was a rat! I'm defo not getting stressed about it when the time does come to properly try again, I'm so chilled out about it now it's not taking over my life! I can't believe it's been a full year since I was in hospital! Anyway, thought I'd come back as really I'm NTNP, I know it all seems a bit quick after just meeting my "boyfriend" (still think saying that is hysterical) but he is just amazing! I honestly really do believe that babies come when the times right so if it's next year or years after I know one day my baby will come! 

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm so glad to be back :happydance::happydance:



Lolly xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi lolly, I wasn't posting much when you were here before but it's great to have you back and so wonderful to hear how brilliant things are for you now! That really made me smile, and your new boyfriend sounds like a great guy!
Xx


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you! I remember you, your pregnant yay! Congrats! 
It's gonna take me so long to catch up :wacko:

Lolly x


----------



## Samie18

Ahhhh hello lolly!!!!
Fab to see you back. I got goosebumps reading your post it was so lovely.
I totally believe in fate and things defo happen for reasons and after what your husband did it makes you wonder!

I can't wait for your bfp I have a feeling it won't be long =o)

XXXX


----------



## annanouska

awww lolly :hugs: ive thought about you often :flower: 

i think you are right about your babies-I know it was tough for you at that time and I wouldnt have wished that on anyone but like you said must not have been meant to be. Hope they gave you the hope and faith to remember life is precious and to never settle for less than the best-looks like your getting it now :happydance: Im back on cerazette atm but hope ot ntnp in the future but not sure hubby is on the same wave length! 

just been to the docs- slipped a couple of discs :nope: think it happened in labour as thats when the pain began-the day i had him!!! ive been ignoring it thinking it might get better-got some painkillers and referal for physio. im still managing to do things with marcus tho :cloud9: 

samie-you were really brave :hugs: i know you dont like leaving her and i cant imagine what it was like the thought of it upsets me BUT i know it has to be done and in the long run is good for both of you. maybe try just 30 mins to an hour a week or fortnight. we were talking about leaving Marcus yesterday-no plans to but i was saying i know it will happen one day but i dont ant MIL to have him atm......that sounds terrible but she is doing my head in again. she smothers him and baby-fies him. i know he is a baby but he likes ot look around and play and things not be cradled like a doll. she is like a venus-baby trap! sucks him in and wont let go. i had hold of him when they came around the other night and she just said oh you dont mind do you and took him from me!!!! i had to walk off to the kitchen for a 'drink' was fuming! i really dont think she realises at all so i just keep thinking about everybody loves raymond- marie really is nice and doesnt mean to be overpowering!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Lolly
Soo glad to have you back and suoer happy that youve found a great guy ;)
Betty and I are still here waiting for you to come back! 
One of the ladies just got her bfp and they have always seemed to come in 3's so you could get your's soon and be in that 3! 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

That lady is me :)

Welcome back :)


----------



## betty14

Samie I meant if I knew I wouldn't have had the strength to keep it secret that's why I didn't test!! I lol at your testing as the sperm were swimming comment :haha: 

I can't even begin to imagine leaving Daisy, you were very brave..... Is it a regular thing? It will get easier if it is and if not thank goodness it's over eh! 

Loooooollllllly!! :happydance: I cannot believe my eyes I am so excited your back and ntnp with your lovely boyfriend!! So so so pleased for you there are no words, like honey said maybe you will be in the next set of 3 started by sara :) 

Honey how's you and your beautiful family?? 

Anna I feel for you your mil seems awful, just taking him is not on!! Does your oh ot say anything? And your right at 3 mths they wanna be looking about taking in th world and learning about life not laying down staring at the ceiling 24/7! 

Daisy is now 13lb 4oz :) she also had her 12 week vaccs yesterday she seems fine from them so I'm a happy mummy :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing ok :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Ahhh I see I'm poo keeping secrets too!

It's a new group over 10 weeks. I was roped into it and regret it now!
Basically you play with them for 30mins then go away for a hour and leave them then come back for 10 mins and sing! Its like a silly course what unemployed people can put on their cv to look good!
It sounds horrible but I'm not thick and it's kinda a course that tells you to take the little ones to the library etc etc 
I won't be going again!

Mil sounds a pain. Chris' family were always wanting to hold Sophia and she hated it so didnt like them..... so Chris finally told them to leave her to play and she would go to them if she wanted...it took 9 months but they finally get it!


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you everyone! Glad to be back! :flower:

Lolly x x x


----------



## sara15h1986

So lolly. Are you TTC?


----------



## hay246

LOLLY! So lovely to have u bk and that u are happy with new partner! 

Ahh so exciting! 

Xx


----------



## Lollylou

Hello hay! 

Sarah no I'm not ttc as such, just really ntnp! I don't want to get stressed by it! We only see each other at the wknds anyway! 

Lolly x


----------



## sara15h1986

Awwwww that's nice though. You don't get so hooked on it then


----------



## sara15h1986

So interestingly enough I rang the doctors to say I had a bfp and they said they don't want to see me and that I have to ring the midwife. Crazy!!!
So I rang them and its automated. 'If you have a positive pregnancy test and want to have your baby at queens hospital please leave your name and number and we will call you back.'

I thought that was crazy


----------



## betty14

Sara I self referred, think lots of midwifery teams are doing this now...

I did laugh at the message tho lol!! 

You will most likely be seen sooner by referring yourself and not waiting for the docs! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

It's because dr's do nothing and just refer you to the Midwife.
Generally the Midwife will see you around 7-8 weeks

x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Congrats Sara!! That's great news! I had period pains for my first 4 or 5 weeks of pregnancy and I thought AF was gonna come even tho I had a BFP! Think it's just stretching pains.  

Hey lolly great that you're back and things are going well for you ) 

I finished work for mat leave yesterday! Can't believe it


----------



## pink23

I'm here just never seem to have free time to get on pc. I will get on later and do a proper post xx 
Glad your back lolly xx


----------



## annanouska

oh amelia-nearly full term now :happydance: very exciting times :hugs: 

Betty-Andrew was in the garden getting something when she did it :nope: I need to grow a backbone as it really upsets me when things like that happen but she is a bit errmm 'touchy'? as in she would prob storm off in a huff and it be the end of the world if i said something. 

Ive been trying to think of boy accessories to make the new male trend like these headbands the girlies have. I have had a couple of little ideas but nothing good yet. 

poor marcus got hurt :cry: andrew was putting his dummy clip on his sleeve but trapped his arm- we have 3 clips which just slide up so hard to trap but this one is a nice strap but a funny clasp. poor mite screamed so loud- he didnt even kick off like that for his jabs :nope: hes ok now- got a mark where it happened but we calmed him down with his stuffed dog (this weird Pluto teddy we got hi the other day-i had to make him a led and clip it to car seat / pram he loves it) 

im fuming today-got a letter for a ballot to do wiht pay / contracts at work-just a ballot form! nobody has contacted me to invite me to the meetings or even tell me about it so i have been running around trying to get hold of a union rep or a colleague to tell me about it! im mad at the company but dont expect any more from the plebs and also upset at my close colleagues who i consider friends as nobody has bothered keeping in touch. i really hate it there- i need to train for something i just have no idea what i want to do. 

andrew got a new wood router for his birthday on wednesday- really i got it for me! ha! he thinks its hilarious but im getting obsessed with woodwork I keep wanting to go and make things-im going to try and do some name plaques thought could engrave LOs name,dobs weights into a little wooden plaque. :shrug: 

hope everyone is well-sara i self refered to the MW too. Pink good to see you xxx


----------



## pink23

Hi girls.
Esmae is now 19 weeks and the time has really flown. she is till fully on my milk  I must admit the last few weeks have been hard expressing and I have been so close to quitting. Think we are having a growth spurt this week as she is on 200 ml bottles nearly every 3hr up to 9pm then sleeps till 6am. so I'm having to use some frozen supply but im getting there.
I am ok bit stressed with caleb as he never seems to listen and I cant do alot in the flat. If i shout he gets so worked up or screams then wakes up oh so its such a battle trying to create a time out. 
Caleb had yet another ear infection so im off to see the dr in a week to see if he still has fluid in his ears and maybe get referred as I think he has problems with his ears and now the dr believes me.
Im struggling to stay on top of my diabetes as meal times are always late with looking after 2 and when i sit down to express and eat esmae always decides the needs to be held.
Otherwise we are all good. Plans at the moment are fixing the flat up to sell after the new year. We have been here 4 yrs and 4yrs of being confined to 1 room when oh is sleeping is taking its toll and Im having to be careful because i think im putting pressure on c-section scar due to bumping the pushchair up and down stairs.
Hope everyones ok, all the photos on fb are fab lovely to see all the lo's growing up xx


----------



## betty14

Amelia cant believe how fast your pregnancy is going! 

Pink glad your ok, I'm glad I have the iPad or I wouldn't be able to keep up as easily!! 

Anna it's so awkward especially if she would take it badly! Would she if Andrew said something? 

Don't worry about Hurting Marcus he won't remember it now and I'm sure it's nothing too bad! 

That's bang out of order work have done that! Sounds like you def need to move on if you can!! 

Daisy can almost roll now! She just has to work out she needs to move her arm and she will be away! 

We have all the bits to get going on her nursery now too! So it will be ready when I am for her to move in :) 

X xx


----------



## annanouska

rolling daisy yey! Marcus used to roll on his side abour 4 weeks old for ages but he never does it now :dohh: ive stopped stressing over his development as im sure he will do things when he wants! i think i find it stressful as i used to work for special needs children (my fave job ever) and sometimes i see their behaviours in him so i worry but then i remeber those children had delayed or stalled development so essentially they were babies so his development is right really. 

his new thing atm is to pull on his clothes or grab his clothes when hes happy or excited. its hilarious as it is a lot like when cats pad at things i find it so funny! i really need a new phone so i can update his pics and videos :thumbup: 

betty-i got the news last night that they also released next years holiday allocation for 2 weeks in september (we often have to book this far ahead) so i wasnt told about that either!! i was fuming honestly i was livid ive never been so angry. i got all upst and just sat crying about how rubbish it it. im not ringing them and chasing it-i am gathering it all together and will kick off when i go back-im going to go back for atleast the 3 months i have to just so i get the most money! you can go back part time so if i know im going to leave i will go back say 1/2 days a week. 

hope everyone is ok its a bit grey here :nope: xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Lovely to hear everyone is well! 
Did any of you guys have really intense nightmares when pregnant? I had one so horrible last night that I burst into tears when I woke up because I was so relieved it wasn't real! I totally freaked out my poor husband. 
Bought more baby clothes today. At this rate my boy isn't going to have to wear the same clothes twice! I think he likes shopping though, because he's been kicking like a little trouper! 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna Don't let it get to you, hopefully you will only have to go back for a short time then do something that will be better :)

Pinky I suffered really horrid nightmares, ones I couldn't even repeat without getting distressed! I am still getting them bf but not as frequently or as nasty :nope: it's totally Normal but horrible! 

Glad your boy likes shopping!! Daisy has so many clothes and she still hasn't worn even half! She is still able to wear some nb and 0-3 too so her wardrobe us vast!!!! 

We went to next yesterday and I spent more than I shoulda but we are having pics taken next weekend so wanted her to have a nice outfit to wear :) 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey everyone. Back
From weekend away. Was amazing. No signal for mobiles but was gorgeous. And of course told OH on Saturday night. He is over the moon x


----------



## betty14

Aww sara that's fab so glad you had a lovely time! How did you tell your oh in the end? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Just in bed, with the real fire lit. Very special x


----------



## Lollylou

Hello!

Sarah thats really nice :flower:

I've had my dads 60th this weekend, OMG so glad i took today off. Far too much drink! We had a party in the garden for him with a marquee & I think i staggered to bed at 8am yesterday morning. 

Although I'm not really ttc I've been keeping an eye on things and since coming off cerazette this time ive ovulated on days 14 & 15. How weird! The last time I was lucky if I ov'd at all never mind on days 14 &15. I'm gonna just keep an eye on it so when we do ttc ive got a note of it all incase we need it!

Anyway, quiet night for me tonight.

Hope everyones well


Lolly x x


----------



## betty14

Aww sara thats so lovely!! 

Lolly that's amazing! So glad your body is behaving! It's a good idea to track it for reference anyway! 

The party sounds lovely! You take it easy and try to cure that hangover ;)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Amelia you pregnancy has really flown. We will be seeing it'slittle face soon =o)

Sara glad you had a fab weekend!

Lolly fab how your body is behaving. Must be right time right man this time =o)

Beth your works sounds as bad a mine! Speak with the union if you have one. Loved the smiley pic of Marcus. Just think if you hadn't worked with children with special needs you wouldn't think anything of what he does.

Sophia is still ill after being with the snotty kids in the creche last week and shes been very grumpy its not nice!

Hope everyone else is well 
x


----------



## betty14

Samie, Sorry to hear Sophia isn't well still bless her hope she is better soon! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone :)
We're still trying to get into a routine. Brandon gets lots of homework now, Jack gets 3 pages of homework every friday! Then all the activities in between. Ollie is walking all over the place now, seems strange still as he is still so small. He has been teething horribly last 2days but only mizzy at night for about 20mins. 
Samie hope Sophia is back to her chirpy self soon :hugs::hugs:
Sara sounds lovely moment 
Amelia so excited about hearing your blow by blow account of babys arrival :happydance:
Lolly sounds like a fun night and morning :haha: cant remember the last time I was drunk!
Betty Daisy's photos on fb are so cute 
Anna thats well out of order keeping you out of the loop in work, Marcus is looking lovely on his pics and youre obviously doing a good job. 
Pinky I had horrific nightmares and would frequently wake up crying like a wuss!
If ive missed anyone sorry.
Xx:haha:


----------



## betty14

Aww thanks honey, I put lots up because I have relatives in America so I like them to see how she is changing! 

Daisy is currently laying on her mat watching tv lol! It's the first time she has shown any interest in it! Think it's more the colours than the story line in hollyoaks :haha:

Hope ollies teeth are through soon and he is back to his old self :)

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey. I was wondering if anyone else got a bellyache from pregnacare. Sorry if tmi but gives me runs and bellyache


----------



## betty14

I didn't but tbh I didn't take it for long just made sure I had a good diet! X x


----------



## sara15h1986

I don't eat any fish so feel I need the omega 3 somehow.
Spoke to the midwife yesterday. Now I wait for the midwife to send me an appt.


----------



## sara15h1986

And constantly hungry. Been trying to read up on it as it seems silly this early on to always want to eat. Drinking loads of water so I know it's not thirst


----------



## annanouska

sara- i had all sorts of weird symptoms in pregnancy so go with it. i was very hungry very early too but it soon settled. i think its because of the hormones like how you get really hungry when you have pmt. i used the books pregnancy support with omega 3 as they were cheaper-i used them throughout- if your not used to them that may be why they are upsetting you id stick with it a week or so and see how you feel. 

lolly-you party girl! 

Betty-Marcus loves TV :wacko: i dont have it on during day time as andrew has it on near enough as soon as he sits down of a night so i guess that way marcus doesnt see it too much! i do put cbeebies on whilst we eat dinner as it keeps him occupied. 

honey- i cant imagine how manic your life must be! im sure its so rewarding though too :flower: 

hope nexis, pink , amelia and abbi are ok :hugs: 

pinkeyes-i used to get terrible nightmares I had one about my baby dying and that was the worst one ever :cry: its all quite normal but really rubbish! you can also get a few sexual dreams-at least they are better!! 

samie-hope sophia feels better soon. Marcus is still bunged up in the nose but its not bothering him so im leaving him to it apart from his nose spray! 

Picked up a few christmas pressies for him-ive got a few v-tech toys ive got for either 6m+ or 9m+ to make sure he can 'grow into them!' MIL is OCD about ages on toys so best make sure she doesnt see them. it drives me mad as i think so long as hes supervised with them they are ok-anything hes left with i alwyas make sure its super safe even if it is form birth onwards. xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks Anna. The pregnacare was on offer so the OH came home with half the shop ha ha


----------



## sara15h1986

Is it safe to colour my hair?


----------



## sara15h1986

Foils I mean. I have highlights


----------



## betty14

Anna she hasn't shown any interest at all in it until this morning lol!! 

Sara it's perfectly safe to colour your hair :)

The hunger is normal, your body is working very hard at the mo so needs loads of fuel!! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

But I can't work out why so hungry. It's weird. I understand its working hard but I am an eating monster. Today I had
1 yogurt
3 apples
Humus and crackers
Then more crackers
A whole tub of cut up carrots
And a bag of crisps


----------



## betty14

Try having more carbs they turn into energy slower :) bananas are also good :)

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Protein and cards are good :thumbup:

Sara I had full head colours every 6 weeks :flower: 

I'm trying to teach Marcus to roll still :nope: nope! He just likes to pull his clothes ATM! Baby massage again in the morning :happydance: we did some at home today with nappy free time, he was happy as can be peeing on me! He giggles when he does it too!


----------



## Samie18

Never had the pregnacare so can't help. I had folic acid but threw up so much it hardly stayed in!
Also had my hair coloured. Foils don't touch the scalp so don't touch the skin to pass in to the system.

I can't wait for Sophia to walk. I bet Ollie loves running around =o)

Not sure if you girls saw my fb post but its true so worth following what it says!

Your private inbox messages are now visible for all to see, from 2010 and earlier! This could get VERY awkward, very quickly...this is a new change from Facebook as of yesterday. Don't believe me? Read your timeline
from those years...yikes! They look like wall posts.....they are not!

There's an easy fix--when you're in your own timeline, just click on the year on the right (2007, 2008, 2009) and you'll see a box with a bunch of friends' messages and a header that says 89 people have written on so-and-sos timeline--hover over the right until you see the pencil, click and select hide from timeline. do that for each year.


----------



## Lollylou

Evening girls :flower:

I'm CD 21 today & already the af cramping has started lol! How weird considering last year my cycles were so long! Oh well hopefully they stay this way till I still start trying again. I wonder why its different this time :wacko:

Did anyone watch X Factor on Sunday? Rylan.........Wowzers! What a reaction haha!

Lolly x x


----------



## betty14

Samie think I need to hop on the laptop an check that out! Scary eh!

Lolly I think it's different because it's right now and your relaxed! 

I'm behind on x factor I record it because it's on past my bedtime :haha:

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Omg thats awful about facebook! could someone click on my page and see if mine still show please?

Lolly x


----------



## betty14

Dunno if it's because I'm on my iPad but I don't see any.....

Got oh to look at his and mine on laptop and he don't see them.... 

I think ppl should boycott fb if they carry on playing shit like this.... If ppl were to come off then they wouldn't be making money from it any more!! I hate the way it keeps changing!!!

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ollie wasnt ready for bed so has just been doing some cooking! We had a saucepan of hotdogs including the rolls and some burger buns for good measure :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-02 22.55.08.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7









2012-10-02 22.57.11.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6


----------



## betty14

Honey little chef in the making there!! Love the kitchen too :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

aww thats cute :flower: 

the FB thing is terrible!!! I think i have done mine now thankfully. 

I have a little boy here full of beans who wont have a nap and who has baby massage in an hour-not good!!! oh well we will go and hope for the best :thumbup: hope everyone is well. xxx


----------



## pink23

im not really liking x factor this year think im getting bored of it now.
Cant believe fb how crap of them. think i have sorted mine.
We have last jabs until 12months today. Cant wait for weight check. Im hoping for a good gain in 4 weeks.xx
I have started weight watchers at home as i need to shift this baby weight now. Ive bough a lot of free foods so i can add them to meal as expressing makes me really hungry. 
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna that's cute! But I understand the uh oh about not napping yet! 

We have Daisy's first photo session on Sunday at have booked it for 10:30 am and she has regularly started napping at half 10 :Dohh:

Pink I can't even begin to think about dieting I'm so hungry feeding daisy I know that I would fail miserably :haha: 
Good luck for the jabs today hope esmae is ok afterwards :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Awwww honey he looks so grown up!!

Can't see your messages on fb lolly so it worked!
Betty, beth, pink you have non either
Honey yours are on it.

Sophia is still poorly =o( Lack of sleep is catching us all up

x


----------



## hay246

lolly can you inbox me your name to add you?

hope sophia better soon samie

shocking about fb have sorted mine now, i much preferred it when you could choose what shows on your page.. the way people see what you like and comment and then everyone can see it even if they dont know you annoys me too! 

honey love how he is doing his cooking haha cute!!

x


----------



## betty14

Totally agree with hating the new changes to fb! You should be able to keep things exactly how you want it! 

My oh cousin shared a pic of Daisy which I wasn't too happy about because I don't know who can see it! My security is tight on fb because of the pics of the kiddies! 

Samie I hope Sophia is better soon bless her and hope you can all get some more sleep soon! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Betty dont panic over the photo shoot it iwll go great-Marcus wasonly 2 weeks old and you saw how the pics came out and he was stroppy that day! 

i got the time wrong for massage :blush: i htought it was 9.30 but it was 10 so i was there at 9 15 :haha: felt a right idiot! 

Marcus doesnt really have set nap time i just sense when he is tired and he will nap. he is very hit and miss on daytime sleep as sometimes will have around 40 mins a day and other days will sleep for hours. He does do a good 8/9 hours of a night time though which is good (until we get that sleep regression or teething :dohh:) 

FB is poopy at the minute! Wonder if I will get the sack for my countless anti employer messages between colleagues! knowing my work though they wont tell me and I will jsut stop getting paid! I need to find the number for the union but if I have to go in to sort anything I would like a day back on my mat leave-cheecky but may work!! 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna I'm sure we will get some good ones! they are professionals so they should know some tricks!! 

Daisy has been better at napping lately but I just let her sleep as an when she wants really :) 

X x x


----------



## Lollylou

Thank you for those who checked my facebook! Hay ive sent you my details :flower:

Just a quick check in from me tonight, I'm fake tanning,doing my nails & beautifying myself for spending the second half of my week in Newcastle!

hope everyone is well x x x

Lolly x x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Sounds like a lovely evening lolly x


----------



## sara15h1986

I have a question. I am aneamic and have a vit b12 injection every 12 weeks and about 2 months ago my levels were so low I had to take 5mg if folio acid every day to try and bring my levels up. I've had the injections for about 10 years and when the midwife rang and asked about medical condition I did tell her this. Is there anything I should e doing extra?


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sara you will continue to have the injections throughout your pregnancy, ive been having them for 18yrs and had them throughout all 4 pregnancies. I did need iron tablets too but that was down to my uc. Just try to eat healthily if you can. With my first I lost a stone and went down to 6stone 2lb at the beginning due to morning sickness and he still came out 7lb 1oz of gorgeousness :thumbup:


----------



## annanouska

Ive lost a pregnant honey in weight :-/ thats scary!!!!! 

hope everyone is well-we had a good baby sensory today he stayed awake the whole time and didnt grizzle once :thumbup: 

now we are home ive left him in his carseat to take a quick nap as he has decided naps are bad so this will do him some good! 

suppose i best o visit the in laws with Marcus soon-theyve not seen him in over a week so they get cranky! its such a shame as i used to like going but it fills me with dread now! xxx


----------



## betty14

Question for the breast feeders amongst us.....

Did any if you get sore nips later on? I've got a very sore nip it's not cracked or bleeding or anything but I think it's because towards the end of Daisy feeding she sorta let's the latch go a little and it hurts..... Sort of a burning pain, I take her off and give it back and it fine but a few days of this has made it sore, just wondering if anyone else has gone through this or if I'm doing anything wrong? 

X x x x


----------



## Samie18

Maybe honey can help.....


----------



## Honeybear1976

No betty youre not doing anything wrong, you will occasionally get sore nipples. They are being used lots of times on a daily basis so im afraid youll sometimes notice some wear and tear!! When it does hurt at the end of the feed take her off the latch with your little finger into the corner of her lips, then you can relatch her. Hope it improves really quickly. How was the photoshoot? Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Samie, I smiled at your fb status, shes a gem isnt she xx


----------



## Samie18

I just love her bits she's amazing!


----------



## betty14

Glad to know there is nothing wrong thanks honey, I do exactly what you say with my little finger, I think she is such a good feeder now that she gets what she wants pretty quick then gets lazy with her latch because she isn't feeding for milk per say?!? 

I'll just slap the cream on again for a bit :thumbup: 

She is giggling more and more now, yesterday I was puffing air at her and she was in stitches lol! 

Samie I loved your status, such precious moments, Sophia clearly loves the bones of you too!! 

Honey another bf question as hv was as useful as a choc fire guard.... I get pretty engorged over night, how long does the body usually take to catch up to baby sttn? 

I think I produce loads more milk than Daisy actually needs which I guess can only be a good thing :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## betty14

Oh honey totally forgot to add that photoshoot is sunday coming :)

X xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sunday course it is, it was Annas baby massage I was thinking of! 
Only a few days to catch up. If I had times where they would be unconfirtably full I would express and then freeze ready for weaning :)


----------



## annanouska

great idea on the expressing honey-best not to waste any of it :thumbup: 

You probably all know this already but I learnt how to make salt dough today! you take one cup of warm water, one of salt and two of flour and mix into a dough. you can then make some little footprints or handprints etc! you can air dry or put in oven for a bit on 200 ish until dry. if it browns you can paint it and varnish with pva! thought id share in the event some of you haven't done it. We will do some more with a little hole on top and put ribbon through for christmas decorations for the family etc. we made them as our sensory activity during baby yoga today! 

never though id say this but i love mum and baby yoga-im rubbish at half of it esp with my popped discs (hurry up physio appointment!!!) but i give it a real good go and marcus loves it. today he was sat against me with his soles together then you lean them forwards with his hands infront and he just balances/sits there-he found it really funny! 

hope everyone is ok- its so soon for amelia now shes full term :happydance: 

question for the weaned babies-what books / equipment is best? I note everyone raves over the AK books but hse has loads out so not sure which ones are the best to get? was going to amazon order to save! also equipment-the tommee tippee spoons look quite baby friendly? I will also invest in some of those freezer pots with lids on too :thumbup: hes obv too young yet and even if he was old enough he doesnt show signs of being ready just yet but thought id be prepared xxx


----------



## betty14

Being totally dumb but is it ok to express the extra, will my body not think I need to keep producing it? It's probably silly but I don't wanna mess up my supply when we are doing so well :) 

Anna I have bought some of the mothercare tiny dining pots ready also the new tommee tippie things can't remember what they are called :dohh: pots and spoons, as long as you get the stage one they will be fine :)

Baby yoga sounds ace! Not sure if they do it anywhere round here il have to look!! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty its right that if you were expressing regularly your body would start producing the extra, for instance if you express for her cooking, but one offs here and there is fine, the relief is instantaneous :)


----------



## betty14

I think I'll sterilise the pump them in readiness for the relief lol!! 

What food would I use the milk in when cooking? 

X x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Porridge, any mashed veg that require bit of extra liquid. Mashed fruit if its bit dry. Xxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hiya.....have t been on this thread for a while....glad everyone is well. Welcome back Lolly  Oohhhh Amelia's due next.....yay. Betty...by the pix of Daisy will be cute!! 
I am 25 weeks now....my boobs havent grown yet which makes my bump look even bigger than it is haha. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey :)

mrsh! Wow 25 weeks that's gone quick eh! How are you feeling? When do you finish work? 

Amelia how's you? 

Looking forward to our pics tomorrow! Gonna be a mad rush to get ready tho as I will actually be doing my hair and makeup for a change :haha:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

cant remember when i last did hair or makeup let alone both! x


----------



## betty14

I know Anna wonder if I'll recognise the woman in the pictures :haha:

X x


----------



## pink23

Aww I bet the pictures will be fab Betty xx
Oh has a bank day at work so is off today so it's nice to have him home . Jut been to our market and picked up some Xmas paper and birthday paper to. I need to wrap up calebs presents . It's scary to think he will be 3 in just under 2 months . Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## betty14

Aww pink it's scary how fast it goes!

Have fun wrapping the presents :) 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

i like wrapping up!!!

THink we are having a growth spurt? Marcus is being a little devil. He is really sleepy for some unknown reason then wakes ravenous for food then screams because hes tired again?! serious its like sleep eat sleep eat! he doesnt seem ill so thats all i can think it is? 

On a plus side i had him on the play mats today and sat him up resting against me-he was doing so well i decided to move back and see if he can sit on his own (not sure why i decided to try that) well he sat there for 4 seconds (sad i was counting!!) then weebled off to the side which was funny (i did catch him so im not super mean!). He has decided not to do it again since but still thought it was clever. 

Good luck tomorrow Betty- have fun xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Midwife rang today. Wanted to see me tomorrow for my first appt. but isn't possible to go and tell work at such short notice, so going Tuesday and booking the whole day off work so chill and go to appt


----------



## Sinn

AF is 9days late but no BFP in sight for me. Had a wobbly weekend, it's almost one year to the day that I stopped cerazette and still nothing :(


----------



## Honeybear1976

Awww SinnIm sorry you're feeling down. It will happen, we waited 17months for our bfp with Jack but he was worth every crying session I had xx


----------



## betty14

Sara hope mw goes well tomorrow :)

Sinn sorry to hear that :( I'm guessing you have tested??

I'm with honey here Daisy took 18 mths and a whole host of bad news and upset but she is worth it all, an believe me I had my share of 'it'll happen' and I'm sure to you right now it feels like it wont..... But trust me you WILL have that bundle in your arms one day and all this will be a distant memory that you survived to become a mummy! 

Massive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for you 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey sinn. Always goty fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## annanouska

I have a rubbish memory right now0 have you had tests and any help sinn? i get confused between people at times. I know Nexis was having osme- not heard from her in a long time :shrug: 

Sara- good luck at MW appointment tomorrow :thumbup: 

Betty hope the pics went ok :hugs: 

We are having loads of grief with Marcus atm, no idea what is wrong with him :shrug:. hes just really hard work!!! I think hes just having a growth spurt and adapting to new skills / getting older- thats what i keep telling myself. He has always been a great sleeper but now wakes at 5 rather than 6 but i think thats our fault as we had stopped the 10/11pm dream feed so will start that up again. he also refuses to nap and screams the place down as hes overly tired-finally got him down for one now :happydance:. then you get the other days where he just wants to sleep pretty much all day :dohh: hes still eating the same-he gets 6 x 6 oz bottles in 24 hrs but will soeimtes drink them all sometimes doesnt plus he takes them at random times depending but he has always done that. 

He doesnt seem extra hungry so im not upping his milk any more-no temp and doesnt seem ill as you do get interludes of him being cheerful!! Im just telling myself its a phase and he will outgrow it! did check for teeth- i felt gums to feel for hard lumps? couldnt feel any! will be fun as jabs on wednesday so he will then be super demon child!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## sara15h1986

My biggest worry for tomorrow is trying to park there ha ha


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi all, 

Sorry not been on for a while, this maternity leave lark fills up my days!! Washing, cleaning tidying etc. 

Not long for me now eek!!! 

And I'm totally addicted to cherryade lol xx


----------



## hay246

Good luck Sara 

Betty hope pics were good

Anna I had same problems at some point where he would fight his sleep and just scream until eventually giving in! Was a nightmare.. Don't get why if they are tired they don't just sleep lol!! And then longer they don't worse it gets..

X


----------



## betty14

Pics went fab! Dunno how we are ever going to choose without needing a second mortgage :haha: Daisy was a superstar even tho she missed her nap! 

Anna I'm sure Marcus will settle again they go through phases! I always say when ppl ask that Daisy does this or that 'at the moment' I never count my chickens with her :haha:

Sara my mw place was a nightmare to park too!!

Amelia I was addicted to fruity fizzy drinks too!!! Im still saying girl :winkwink:

X xx


----------



## betty14

Where is everyone :shrug:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

I wondered that but didnt want to post and hog everything again!!! 

We had a crazy day-massage, then jabs then sensory! he was really good with his jabs-he seems ok atm just a little clingy. Ive put him up to bed as normal just to try and keep his routine as (touch wood) as of yesterday we seemed to have our normal son back!!! 

i have a really sad thing to confess....I have 13 boxes of ashton and parsons!!!! :blush: I didnt know how many boxes I may need and they were 3 for 2 in boots but nowhere ever had them so i got some a while back and got.....9 boxes yesterday! I was actually embarrassed at the till :dohh: thankfully the ashier said to me...oh your lucky everyone is in asking about these all the time! 

Home alone tonight :nope: Andrew is out all night on a job and Marcus is in bed and the cats are sulking for some reason! 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Hey Anna been too quiet again hope everyone is ok :) 

Wow 13 boxes :haha: can't say your not ready! Think I'll go and look in boots :thumbup: although ours is tiny and usually crap :Dohh:

Glad Marcus is back :) daisy got her app for her third set today I hate them cant wait till they are over!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I'm about but haven't much to say lol
I've been working loads. 
Just got the next 6 weeks of off duty and have been given all nights but 2 late shifts!! Not impressed is a understatement. I have got 3 in a row the first week so that pretty much wipes me out for 5 days which with a baby is really un fair so i'm trying to change them!! 

I hated the jabs can't believe were coming round to the year ones =o(((
I'm dreading them and don't think i'll go in because she will fight them off and she knows what pain is now so will hate them!

I have tomorrow in work then 11 days off. Looking forward to it!
Chris is working away Friday to Monday so it will be my first time alone with her all weekend. The first weekend she was born he went away but my parents were here.
I'm gonna need the 11 days off to recover lol don't know how you girlies do it whos partners work away!

x


----------



## betty14

Samie that's shocking I thought they would have made it a little fairer and space the nights out a little!! 

Do you have to do x amount of days, nights etc? 

Have you been delivering lots of little cuties :)

My niece just recently had the 3yr jabs and she said to my mum ' nanny they said 1 2 3 then hurt my arms' bless her! I guess the little jabs aren't so bad because no sooner are they done they are forgotten I just hate the thought of making her feel poorly on purpose :( 

I'm sure you will be fine on your own you will just cope because you have to! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Work seems to be taking up a lot of my time too. God knows how they are going to keep going when I'm on maternity leave, haha! 
I had my 24 week midwife appointment today, all was well and I got my flu jab, but I was surprised that she weighed me and then told me I'm only supposed to gain a total of 7-11kg (I assume that's for the whole pregnancy, not just to 24 weeks) as my bmi (stupid, flawed system!) was 29 to begin with. I've already gained 8kg (but they weighed me with boots on and I was busting for a wee cos they were running late) so I guess I'm going to have to be really careful for the next 16 weeks or so! I was surprised though, as I thought they didn't bother with weighing you or commenting on weight gain any more, and nobody had mentioned it before, so I was working from the generic advice that women should gain between 25 and 35 pounds during pregnancy. I thought my weight gain was ok and now I feel like a right heffer who needs her jaws wired shut! 
Have any of you had this? 
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Nope we can work whatever shifts it's just down on x amount of hours regardless of when over a year to keep your registration.
We have been really busy lots of little babies =o)

Can't say we weigh our women unless their bmi is over 35 then the anaesthetic referral goes in and dietician referral.
Just sensible eating is promoted rather than worrying about weight gain...


----------



## betty14

Pinky I really wouldn't worry my BMI was 30 when I was weighed at the beginning and I had to have a growth scan at 34 weeks and see the consultant... If they had taken my pre preg weight its would of been 29 and i wouldnt have needed the scan or consultant :wacko: its ridiculous and.......I only gained 10 kg my whole pregnancy!! 

I just think its ridiculous that they are making women worry about their weight so much, I could understand it if your BMI was mega high but 29 really isn't!! Just eat when your hungry and what you fancy and don't worry! 

Samie seems silly that they don't spread your nights out in that case... Will you easily be able to change your shifts? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi all. Had my first mw appt on Tuesday. Was in there for an hour. Couldn't believe how much paperwork I walked away with. My BMI is 24. I have been put down as high risk due to anaemia so am off in a few weeks for blood tests and doing urine at the same time so all Is done before my next injection is due. She has put down that I am off to see the consultant 11th dec but hoping they send me a letter as I don't know who or where.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Glad it went well Sara, dont know why the pernicious anaemia makes you high risk? You will get a letter telling you bout the appt should have consultants name on and if you need to do anything before you go, eg full bladder etc :flower:


----------



## betty14

Sara glad it went well, you should receive the hospital appointment through the post :thumbup: 

Did she give you an edd or is she waiting for scan? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

They have said 8th June for now but all will be told when I have scan on 26th November


----------



## betty14

Aww another June baby :) also the day before my mums birthday :)

I bet you can't wait for the scan :) it really is the most amazing moment when the little person appears on the screen! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

My OH has paid for us to have an early scan when I am 9 weeks. He is too excited


----------



## betty14

Aww how lovely, when is that booked for? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

For when I am (going from lmp) 9 weeks. 3rd November


----------



## betty14

Aww fab! Not long to wait now! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I am just so impatient. It's annoying


----------



## Honeybear1976

That will fly by Sara.
Hope everyone has a fab wkend :thumbup:


----------



## PinkyEyes

For those of you who have had the flu jab, how long did your arms hurt afterwards? I had mine Wednesday afternoon and I can't believe how much my arm still aches. I'm not sleeping well because I can't sleep on my left side as it hurts too much. There's a swollen pink lump around where I was injected, I'm starting to wonder if I'm having a bad reaction to it or just being a wimp.
Baby is fine and happy though, kicking away like a cancan dancer! 
Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Pinky I have never been weighed, even at booking in she just asked me and took my word for it. My BMI was 30 which just meant I had to have the gestational diabetes test at 28 weeks I think it was. I wouldn't worry, don't restrict what you eat, if you're hungry then have it! 
I had my flu jab on wednesday too and my arm still hurts! 

I'm worried I'm drinking too much cherryade!! It's sugar free but full of colourings, my baby will turn out pink at this rate!!!!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Pinky it does hurt for a good few days so you're not being a wimp:haha::haha:


----------



## annanouska

ha amelia!! Pink Baby! I was obsessed with jacket potato with cheese and beans then went through an ice lolly phase, he is not a spud or a lolly thankfully! He gets called Heinz now and then as I was in labour 57 hours! 

All his swim things have arrived now so I will be taking him soon :happydance: think he will look like a real fattie in his suit as he has boots swim nappy then a happy nappy plus ive got him a special ecezma suit to put on top once he has his barrier cream on :haha: its cool though jus tlooks like a long arm and leg swimsuit but it doesnt absorb the cream from his skin :thumbup: 

Been to in laws tonight-was ok actually! as soon as we got there MIL said ohhh give him here and held out arms, I said just a min let him have a look round first so i walked him round a bit then gave him to her. after an hour or so I said ohhhh shal we show nan and grandad your yoga moves so took him on the floor then gave him back. kind of made me feel more in control. 

Sara the early scans are cool :happydance: Poor marcus was scanned a million times! xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

I am hoping to see something myself even though I keep telling OH not to expect too much. If I had my way I would scan everyday just to have a little look x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Anna I've had the jacket potato obsession, I'm so glad I won't give birth to a spud! 
Sara scans are amazing, I was shaking after our first one. It makes it all feel real. 
My arm is still hurting, but the pain is lessening so I'm hoping to get more sleep tonight. It's so reassuring to know some of you had the same reaction. 
Went shopping again today, finally got a maternity coat! And of course, more maternity bras...
Xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi Girls!

Looking for some advice...

I came off Cerazette 15 days ago and have been trying to conceive ever since.
I never had a bleed whilst on Cerazette for 7years. I was initially on Cerazette for 3 years, had a break and bleed within 3weeks of coming off it, then was back on it for 7 years until now. I have never tried for a baby before nor know anything of what to expect from coming off the pill (I can't remember anything bad last time I came off it, other than a heavy period).
Symptoms to date...
Sore, achy boobs- big blue veins, larger harder nipples.
Cervix... So hard to explain, sorry for so much details but it just feels totally different down there when we are having sex, never felt like how it does before.

I've done a few negative tests, but I think it's too soon to test anyway.

Can someone please give me some advice.

Thank you xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Welcome louja! 
A lot of women find coming off cerazette mimics early pregnancy symptoms, but there is also a possibility that coming off the pill gives you a boost in your fertility and some women fall pregnant straight away. 
For me personally, it took about four weeks for my period to show up and I fell pregnant 8 months after coming off the pill. 
I suggest you buy some cheap pregnancy tests and take it easy for a few days just in case - my nipples were a dead giveaway the month I fell pregnant, so it may be that you are preggers and it is too early to show up. I'd try testing every few days (ok if I'm honest and it was me I'd be testing every morning as I have no patience at all!) just to check. 
I think I got my positive about ten days after ovulation, but it can take longer for the hormones to build up, so it might just be too early to show up for you.
Good luck, hope that helps and keep us posted!
Xx


----------



## Samie18

I was on cerazette 5 yrs with no periods. Came off Jan 3 2011 ovulated 16 days later but we didn't Ttc that month. Then fell pregnant on the next cycle.
I had no symptoms until 6 weeks preggers and I've never felt my cervix so can't help on that one
X


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thanks for the advice girls, I really appreciate it!

It is so frustrating waiting to find out, I just can't explain how uncomfortable my boobs are... especially when I take my bra off... they ache and are so sore. My fiance has remarked on the size of my nipples, hahaha... something is definitely going on! I have never experienced achy boobs or any difference in my boobs when I use to have a period so I hope it's a good sign and not just my body being use to not having Cerazette.

I have been really constipated too and had tummy cramps, the main thing though is definitely my boobs and feeling worn out. 

I am trying to not test too much as it does make you feel down when you get a negative result. I've used the clear blue digital and first response. Are these the best ones for an early result? I am trying to not test again until the end of October... though watch this space as I have a spare Clear blue test in the box. 

How easy is it to get the doctors to give you a blood test to see, or do I just need to be patient?

Any other signs and symptoms I should be looking out for? The change in my 'bits' is weird... hopefully a good weird, fiance says it soft but swollen... hmmm this is all new to me, and I'm so impatient!!

xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Samie18 said:


> I was on cerazette 5 yrs with no periods. Came off Jan 3 2011 ovulated 16 days later but we didn't Ttc that month. Then fell pregnant on the next cycle.
> I had no symptoms until 6 weeks preggers and I've never felt my cervix so can't help on that one
> X

Hi Samie,

Can I just ask, how did you know you'd ovulated?

Thanks x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi Louja! 

It took 9 weeks for me to get a period after stopping cerazette! Then 4 more months to get pregnant. I used opks and temping the last 2 months before getting pregnant and that really helped me know my cycle! I used to clearblue smiley face opk (expensive but good) and I also used the first response pregnancy tests when the time came. Hope that helps and good luck  x


----------



## betty14

Hey louja, 

I got my first af 7 weeks after stopping cerazette, I then went on to take 18 mths to conceive but I have PCOS and don't ovulate on my own so don't panic haha!! 

I hope your symptoms are good signs, just try not to worry too much! Your plan not to test till end of October is probably a good one if you can hold out! :winkwink: 

I don't know about the dr doing bloods, maybe worth an ask?

How are you feeling Amelia? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I used ovulation test to track my cycles and it worked perfect.

I think being off cerazette 15 days only is probably way to early. the likelyhood of ovulation before now is slim..... maybe about now ish the egg may be released so bd lots now and maybe in 2 weeks who knows!
Doctors will more than likely decline any bloods because they would rather you wait a while and see how your body regulates

X


----------



## LoujaOs83

Samie18 said:


> I used ovulation test to track my cycles and it worked perfect.
> 
> I think being off cerazette 15 days only is probably way to early. the likelyhood of ovulation before now is slim..... maybe about now ish the egg may be released so bd lots now and maybe in 2 weeks who knows!
> Doctors will more than likely decline any bloods because they would rather you wait a while and see how your body regulates
> 
> X




betty14 said:


> Hey louja,
> 
> I got my first af 7 weeks after stopping cerazette, I then went on to take 18 mths to conceive but I have PCOS and don't ovulate on my own so don't panic haha!!
> 
> I hope your symptoms are good signs, just try not to worry too much! Your plan not to test till end of October is probably a good one if you can hold out! :winkwink:
> 
> I don't know about the dr doing bloods, maybe worth an ask?
> 
> How are you feeling Amelia?
> 
> X x x




AmeliaLily said:


> Hi Louja!
> 
> It took 9 weeks for me to get a period after stopping cerazette! Then 4 more months to get pregnant. I used opks and temping the last 2 months before getting pregnant and that really helped me know my cycle! I used to clearblue smiley face opk (expensive but good) and I also used the first response pregnancy tests when the time came. Hope that helps and good luck  x

Thanks for your replies girls!

Definitely lots of bd... fingers crossed! Though I do hope the pregnancy feeling I have right now... has a slight chance of being true... who knows if not then there is always next month O:)

It's nice to get some advice and to be able to discuss what's going on and get some answers off people who have been through it already.

Thanks xx


----------



## Samie18

Fingers crossed!
I thought it would take me years having read all the horror stories online. Never in a million years did I think it would be 6 weeks!!! And shes now nearly 1.

Fire away with questions we're all here
X


----------



## LoujaOs83

Samie18 said:


> Fingers crossed!
> I thought it would take me years having read all the horror stories online. Never in a million years did I think it would be 6 weeks!!! And shes now nearly 1.
> 
> Fire away with questions we're all here
> X

Thanks hun, I hope I manage to get caught so quickly! Would your CP effect Bd/sex, as it feels different...something I've never experienced... though I've basically been on Cerazette for as long as I can remember. I've never noticed bd/sex feeling different certain times of the month, until now!

Lets hope the CP, sore bbs, tummy cramps are a good sign and not just coming off Cerazette :wacko: xxx

xxx


----------



## Samie18

Tbh when I was on cerazette my sex drive was poo and I really didnt enjoy it much (but I didn't realise this until I came off it)
Soon as I stopped taking it I was completely different and everything felt so much different and better!


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi Lou,

I got my BFP nearly 3 weeks ago. It took me 5-6 months to fall pregnant. I used OPK's for 1 month so work out when I would ovulate but I get cramping during ovulation so I can feel it anyway. Keep up with the bd :)


----------



## hay246

hiya louja and welcome 

when u stop u seem to get every pregnancy symptom going! it took me 8weeks to get af and i stopped sept 2010 and was pregnant april 2011 :)

xx


----------



## annanouska

:flower: welcome. I stopped in June 2011 and fell october-Marcus was born July 2012 :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is well-we are soldiering on here, rung to chase my physio- 12 week wait!!! think im going to have to pay private :nope: its so expensive £30 for half hour but im getting desperate!!!! 

Im hoping to get to the pool tomorrow-we will see how the day goes xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

sara15h1986 said:


> Hi Lou,
> 
> I got my BFP nearly 3 weeks ago. It took me 5-6 months to fall pregnant. I used OPK's for 1 month so work out when I would ovulate but I get cramping during ovulation so I can feel it anyway. Keep up with the bd :)

Hi Sarah,

Congratulations!! I hope that I get caught as soon as you did... would be nice if it was sooner... just need to go with the flow I guess!

I just want to get to the end of the month and have a BFP or AF so I know where I am.

I bet you're really excited. Did you know you were pregnant before you tested? What signs/symptoms did you get?

xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I had period pain about 6/7days before my period was due and also really sore boobs and from that I knew I was pregnant. I believed the pain I had was implantation. I also got my bfp 4 days before AF was due and it was the girls on this thread that confirmed it was a bfp on the test as I wasn't sure until I bought a digital


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi, 

Betty I'm feeling ok at the moment, apart from I had reduced movements over the weekend and monday so I went in to be monitored and all is ok. I was proud of myself for not worrying or needing anything extra the whole time, but this was too worrying to leave! I think baby was just having a lazy few days! 

On a worse note, my estate agent phoned me this morning and said the landlord wants us out by the 17th December, oh cheers for that landlord!! He expects us to move out with a newborn the week before Christmas! And i'm worried about finding somewhere else to live now!! :-( So I've been really upset today 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Louja welcome to the thread. Gl on your ttc journey. Dont get your hopes up too high as youve barely had time to ovulate. Weve all had the pregnancy symptoms. Hope you catch an egg soon :) 
Amelia its soo close for you now, I was thinking about you the other day thinking it wont be long :) Such an exciting time and now to be facing having to look for somewhere to move is awful :( Really hope the landlord can either delay until new year (is that a possibility?) or that the perfect place pops up for you guys without much hassle. :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Aww Amelia, the same thing happened with us and went in on the Sunday all was well and my waters broke the following Saturday! So excited for you! 

That's crap about your house, I second honey can you not ask the landlord to wait maybe? House hunting and moving is bad enough let alone with a newborn :( 

Honey nice to see a post from you :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Can not believe your 39 weeks tomorrow!!! Your pregnancy really has been the quickest ever!
Shitter about the house but i believe things happen for reasons and something better will come along

x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Awww Amelia, that sucks about the landlord - does he know that you are about to have your baby? My hubby rents out his old house and is really easy going with his tenant as we want him to stay as long as possible - he always pays on time and keeps the place in good condition, so hubs makes allowances like letting him keep a dog there (it's quite a small house). 
I'm feeling poorly again. I seem to get every bug going since being pregnant. I'm taking the day off and watching Downton Abbey from the beginning.
Xx


----------



## betty14

Pinky I was the same I caught practically every bug I came into contact while pregnant! 

Have te day on the sofa and just rest :)

X x x


----------



## annanouska

what a mean landlord!!!!! I hope you find somewhere nice to live- try not to stress out as LO will sense it :hugs: Maybe its like Samie said and there will be a fantiastic family home for you to have :flower: 

marcus is currently asleep with a muslin square over his head :shrug: ive battled for 30 mins to take it off and he kicks off and put it back on-we ahve agreed a small breathing gap :wacko: 

had our first trip to the swimming pool yesterday-despite the aqueous cream, swim nappy happy nappy and all in one wetsuit thing it didnt take long to get ready! He seemed to love it-there were no tears and he was in for 45 mins and didnt appear to feel cold at all. we got a grizzle when we got kicked out for closing time!!! he was watching everything and loved being zoomed about-the cruel parents that we are he did get dunked three times! we blew on his face before hand so he held his breath, one of them i sat him on the side so he 'jumped in'! he didnt seem to mind and it was only done to get him used to it-same reason i pour the water over his face at bath time :nope: 

he discovered showers and thinks they are great-kept laughing as andrew had him under it! best bit was by the time we got him dry and clothes on he was out cold! had to bumdle him straight into bed poor thing!! 

Hope everyone is ok, im off to walk into town for my physio :nope: not looking forward to the pain and dent in the bank balance! we have missed baby massage this morning as he was hungry so by the time i fed him no point going :dohh: xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Haha Samie I feel like I've been pregnant forever!! I'm so not ready tho, I have a million things to do! 

Yea he knows we're expecting a baby any day now as we told him in person ages ago when he came to cut the grass (as he is so fussy about doing it himself). He said then he was undecided whether to sell but he wouldn't do anything to put us out, and then he goes and does this! I phoned an estate agent this morning to see about viewing another house and she said its soooo busy at the moment and not enough rented houses out there to go around. I could really do without this stress a week before I'm due :-( x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Scan pic from yesterday 
 



Attached Files:







B68C08F5-FB88-4ECA-B0C6-373663275536-61117-00003545C58D4C04_zps2af34160.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Samie18

Ahh bless looks like it's blowing bubbles =o)
I still guess boy =o)

I'm still not brave enough to dunk or splash Sophia =o( she slipped in the bath with Chris and went under a bit now shes terrible in the bath and wants to get out soon as she's in....washing her hair is a nightmare! Hope it gets better. We haven't been swimming since she got dunked in the bath so might hate it now


----------



## annanouska

i agree on the bubble blowing there :haha: is really cute :flower: 

Im hoping by exposing him to water he will be ok with the hair wash thing as he grows up but you never really know do you?! I dont think I would be so cruel if i hadnt swum and taught swimming as you get some children 5/6 years old terrafied of the water and its so hard to get them out of it but it can be done! 

My sister didnt go swimming until she was 2 and screamed the place down, funny she went on to do competative swimming too! also she screamed the first time she went ice skating and ended up getting into figure skating and syncrnized skating!!! funny how we change. 

most of you probably saw my bad 'back' is actually a weird joint at the bottom of the spin that connects to the pelvis or something but anywya it got a bit mangled around there in labour nd has put a small fracture on my pelvis! due to all the loose ligaments from pregnancy / birth it all got moved around even more then stuck so they are going to manipulate it and try and get it to stay right with exercises to tighten it all up-failing that its a surgery job but thankfully its really not that bad to warrant it :thumbup: cost a pretty penny as i decided to pay for the scan thing today just so i knew what was really wrong- glad I did. 

amelia- i will come and put diesal on the grass if you want- he may have a right paddy over that! before you leave you could sprinkle some sort of annoying weedy plant seed over it!!!!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hahah yea I'm already thinking about leaving fish under the floorboards!!


----------



## sara15h1986

Had such an emotional day. My best friend is pregnant. Had the worst pregnancy ever but she is so lucky that her husband works for a big company than on the side has his own photography company. They own 2 properties and never want for anything. 
I have spent the day in years worrying about money. I am the breadwinner and my OH doesn't earn as good a wage as I do and to drop to his wage is going to kill us. I am so worried about it and I tried to talk to my best friend but its as if they have lost the value of money. I was told I click save up and buy another property and rent this out. And that Alex (my OH) will be fine. They have no idea. Spent the whole time on the train home from work crying. Feel so low. Pregnancy hormones!!!!


----------



## betty14

Aww Amelia the pic is lovely.... Very similar to our 34 wk pic... I still say girly :)

Anna that's horrid hope your ok soon and don't need to have surgery :nope: we are going to take Daisy swimming soon just need to find a weekend where we have time! 

Sara Sorry to hear that, I think when ppl are very comfortable with money and don't need to think before they spend it all seems v black and white but for the most of us in the real world money doesn't grow on trees... I'm sure you will be ok and will find a way to survive! These hormones have a lot to answer for eh!! 

X x x x


----------



## Diddums

Hello lovely ladies. Sorry I've been away so long. Been taking a break from TTC while concentrating on diet and exercise. Well it seems to be working. Lost 22lbs so far and yesterday got my first natural AF after 8 months!!! I'm so chuffed that my hard work is Paying off. Hubby and I are thrilled!!!! Xxx

How are you lovely ladies getting on? Will try and catch up on all posts this weekend xx


----------



## Samie18

Money is nothing to some people its crap. How fab would it be to be in a position to not look at price tags!!

Diddums thats fab you're doing AMAZING!
I've managed a whole 6lb in 6 weeks lol i need your motivation!
And if you just got your first AF whos knows you might conceive naturally=o)

x


----------



## sara15h1986

I'm seriously worried about the depression it puts me through


----------



## sara15h1986

Diddums great news on weightloss. Brilliant news xx


----------



## betty14

Didums that's amazing well done on the weight loss and that's fab news about af!!! :happydance::happydance:

X xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Bloody stubbed my toe this morning and passed out!!!! Swollen and bruised so buddy strapped it. Grrrr


----------



## annanouska

:thumbup: great news diddums xxx 

sara-i know its hard but try not to stress too much. do you know what maternity pay you will get yet? Babies dont cost as much as everyone says if you plan right. I still worry a lot about what will happen when / if i go back to work with nurser fees etc but i just think i will deal with it when it comes to it. 

im cooking leek and potato soup today- its officially autumn! its a bit hot when i make it as i add lots of white pepper to blast out any winter germs :haha:


----------



## betty14

Sara that's not good, hope you are ok! :hugs:

Anna the soup sounds amazing, we have a family recipe passed down from my great great nan that we make it's more like stew but it's called a soup lol that blows the cobwebs out and always makes it feel autumnal!! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Diddums nice to hear from you and fab news on weight loss you have done fab!!
Hope everyone else good

Sorry to hear that Sara. But it is true that they don't cost that much really! You can get 2nd hand travel systems that are like new for such good prices! I would def do that next time as I am such a pram a holic.

Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

It's more the fact of going to one wage that has to cover EVERYTHING that's what worries me. My sister has a 22 month old so I know she will pass me a lot of stuff but its more the bills that are my concern


----------



## sara15h1986

Oh and my toe is swollen and black :( I buddy strapped it but it throbs


----------



## pink23

sara- hope your toe hasnt been hurting too much.
Hi all i keep trying to get on but get disturbed lol. As you all know i struggle with my diabetes. well now my new symptom is slight memory loss when i have a hypo. luckily i have been home when it happens. I managed to get an appointment and my insulin is now halved but im struggling with highs now. Theres just no winning.
Apart from that we are all doing well. esmae hit 5 months yesterday and im still expressing  , I do bf in early hours as she still latches on and it saves waiting for the kettle .
Hope all the lo's are doing ok xx


----------



## betty14

Pink that's fab we'll done! Such a massive achievement! 

I saw the pic of esmae with food round her mouth, how's that going? 

I hope your diabetes is under better control soon, does anything happen when your level is high? I know it's bad because it damages organs and your eyes etc but do you feel when it's high like you do low? 

Sara, sounds like you have broken it bless you, keep it strapped up and rest with it elevated if you can :hugs:

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Yeah it is painful. Put ice on it last night. My feet are so ugly anyway ha ha this doesn't do it any favours :)


----------



## pink23

betty- when its high i feel like i have no energy. if it goes high for to long my body produces keytonnes which eats away the bodies fat. so at the moment its a nightmare.
weaning- esmae is loving food. i have done some fruits for the freezer and some butternut squash with sweet potato. only doing it once a day at the moment but its so cute when she opens her mouth for more. xx


----------



## Abbi808

Hellllloooooooooooooooooooo girls!!

SO SORRY for my absence, I have been so so busy lately I just haven't had a second. My course is finished so spending all my free time practising. Jake isn't sleeping great again (think it's separation anxiety) so pretty tired all the time too. Also had a bad cold (as has Jake) and now I think it's coming back - yay! ha! Anyway, enough from me, how is everyone? I haven't even bothered looking through all the posts I have missed, it would take a lifetime! Any big news then please let me know :)

Lots of love xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi All,

Well I caved in and did a test and got a BFN... I knew I shouldn't have done as I only came off Cerazette 20 days ago... just having so many symptoms... emotional, exhausted, sore boobs. The stomach cramps have stopped and my cervix have moved back up, so I now know I need to just relax and just wait and see. Just frustrating as I've come off Cerazette before and never had any of the symptoms I'm having this time. My boobs are really unbareable... though may be this is just because I've come off Cerazette and I'm having different side effects from last time I came off it. What do you all think? When would you suggest I tested again? I haven't had an AF in 7 years so I just don't know where I am... could be pregnant but might not be??

Thanks, 

Naomi xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Lou. Sorry for all your
Confusion. It's hard as you haven't had a cycle yet. 

I am 7 weeks pregnant today and worried as I have no sickness or anything. When did you other ladies get symptoms? Xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

sara15h1986 said:


> Lou. Sorry for all your
> Confusion. It's hard as you haven't had a cycle yet.
> 
> I am 7 weeks pregnant today and worried as I have no sickness or anything. When did you other ladies get symptoms? Xx

Hi Sara,

Some people don't have symptoms straight away, we are all so very different so I wouldn't worry too much, easy said than done I'm sure!

Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Yeah. Just feel like I should have something.


----------



## AmeliaLily

I wrote a long post the other day and it's disappeared!! Grrrr

Louja I would wait til you have had a full cycle before you test again. I know I wasted loads of tests at the start. Have you considered temping? 

Sara don't worry about lack of symptoms! I didn't get any sickness at all the whole pregnancy, just some women react differently to hormones than others, so really don't worry about it. If you had it you'd wish you didn't!


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi Amelia,

Sorry I'm really new to this, what's temping? Do you mean taking my temperature?
Feeling really emotional today as my boobs hurt so much it's really unbareable. Definitely trying to stay away from testing until the end of the month when I should of had a period. It is so difficult as I never had any of these side effects last time I came off Cerazette- which makes me wonder am I pregnant? Fingers crossed!

Thanks for all your support girls xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi Amelia,

Sorry I'm really new to this, what's temping? Do you mean taking my temperature?
Feeling really emotional today as my boobs hurt so much it's really unbareable. Definitely trying to stay away from testing until the end of the month when I should of had a period. It is so difficult as I never had any of these side effects last time I came off Cerazette- which makes me wonder am I pregnant? Fingers crossed!

Thanks for all your support girls xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Yea it's called basal body temperature (BBT) and it basically means taking your temperature every morning at the same time and recording it. You need a thermometer that reads to 2 decimal places, I got mine from amazon. You get a paper chart with it but I used an app called fertility friend to record it. I found it a fabulous way to know what was going on with my body. I would recommend you look into it!


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hello ladies! 
I'm exhausted, been to Bath for a hen do this weekend - between the travelling, the activities and not having my afternoon nap I can barely keep my eyes open! I have to say Bath is beautiful, the rooftop spa was defo worth a visit. I'd like to go back for a baby moon before I give birth, but I doubt we can afford it at the moment. Lovely city, would be really nice for a romantic getaway! 
I keep tripping over my own feet! It's very embarrassing but I guess it's to do with the extra weight of pregnancy shifting my centre of gravity. 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww pinky sounds lovely! What treatments did you have? 

Being extra clumsy is normal and I think your right it's because your centre of gravity changes :) 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

awww amelia- so exciting now :flower: 

sara i didnt get many symptoms for a long while so dont worry :thumbup: 

Pinkeyes-bath is wonderful we visited when we went to center parcs at longleat. 

Hope pink is feeling better with the diabetes now :hugs: 

ive been busy here as Andrew had a bump in his van and got a bit sore from it :nope: hes ok but was struggling to do much lifting etc v unlike him so ive been doing everything here! Im still in a lot of pain with this stupid pelvis thing ive been doing all my exercises but no better yet-hopefully will over time! I need some trousers-one size is too big the next fits but feels sore against where i had my cut and stitches so i cant win!!!! 

can i ask-how much do / did people do with their LOs? someitmes i worry i dont do enough activites with him as he seems to get bored but i run out of ideas!!! 

we go to baby sensory, massage and yoga and i take him on walks, read and sing play with puppets floortime swimming etc etc yet he still gets bored and shouts! he has quiet time too as he can get overly excited sometimes. Just wish i knew what i was meant to do at times! xxxx


----------



## betty14

Anna you do loads with him!! I don't do half that stuff! I'm sure it enough! 

Sorry to hear your not feeling any better! Hopefully over time you will feel better! 

Hope the bump in the can isn't too stressful! Is it a write off? 

Daisy has her 16 wk jabs tomorrow :( 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Ah sure daisy will be fine, had to giggle at bump in a can << gotta love the iPhone!!

Anna u do plenty with him, and he may just shout because he is finding his voice now, my little man over the months has made loads of random noises and shouting etc and usually repeatedly he's just vocal but I love it. His new word is so cute "nee-nee" no idea what it means but he keeps sayin it repeatedly even though I try say "mummy" back in hope he repeats that but he much prefers his version! 

X


----------



## betty14

Hay! The autocorrect on the iPhone is just amazing huh!! 

But does make for some entertaining texts eh!! 

I dread to think the trouble it will cause me in future :wacko:

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Due date today I want my baby now please thank you!!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Awww Amelia how exciting hope you dont have to wait too much longer. I never made it to my due date! 
Anna you are doing plenty.
Hope everyone else is well. I had a tooth taken out on Monday and it was worse than any of my labours, he snapped it twice and Ive been back this morning as the pain has bren so bad Ive wanted to cut my head off! Ive got a dry socket :(


----------



## betty14

Amelia how exciting! Can't wait for news :) hope baby doesn't keep you waiting too long! 

Honey that's awful :( are you on antibiotics? 

X x x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey just wanted to pop back in here.

I was commenting back in march i think i came off this pill.

Took 5weeks for my period to return x


----------



## sara15h1986

Oh yay Amelia. Wohoo


----------



## PinkyEyes

I can't believe Amelia is up to her due date! Time is going so quickly! 
Honey your tooth problems sound so painful, I hope you feel better soon. 
Anna you do loads with Marcus, I'm sure he's not bored but just expressing himself!
Good luck for the 16 weeks jabs to Daisy, I'm sure she'll be brave. Betty, try to be brave too. 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Hey mummytoamber hope you are well :)

Pinky she had 3!! 2 in one leg 1 in the other.... She was a champ tho didn't cry, I was as brave as I could be :cry: :haha::haha:

I've dosed her on calpol as she was a little warm but she is ok :hugs:

X x x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls,

Well I got my AF this afternoon, 24 days after coming off Cerazette... Hopefully this is a good sign I'm getting back to normal. What do you all think? We have been trying since coming off the pill. Little gutted to have got my AF but also happy that I now know where I am upto and can draw a line under it and hopefully conceive next month.... Do you think this is hopeful? Or am I unrealistic? 

Bye for now xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Louja, glad you got ur af, 24 days is great and hopefully if you continue to have regular cycles it should be easy for u to work out when ur ovulating and better chance if catching the egg! Generally it takes most couples up to a year to conceive so dont put so much pressure on yourself, if it happens next month great if not it will happen soon enough im sure :)
My mouth has been sooo painful ive been so ratty. I find it difficult to concentrate on anythung as its all consuming :( Jack has now got chicken pox! Im on my phone in bed so will leave it there xx


----------



## betty14

Louja that's brill, don't be disappointed, a least you have a fresh 'proper' cycle to work from now, and I second everything that honey said, remember everyone will tell you stories but the norm is up to a year :)

Aww honey that's awful hope he doesn't get it too too bad, haver your eldest 2 had it? I'm guessing ollie hasn't :shrug: 

Hope your mouth is feeling a bit better :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Betty, yes the older 2 have had it :) Ollie hasnt and would be ok to get it over with but not sure he will. Babies under 1 dont tend to and as hes only just turned 1 he may miss out :haha::haha:
My mouth is very slightly better thanks.
Xx


----------



## betty14

Aw that's good, my niece had it a few wks before Daisy arrived its horrible, I was only 3 when I had it but I remember it clearly I was covered head toe! 

Hope he isn't feeling too poorly with it! Glad your tooth is a weeny but better :)

Xx x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

That's brill Louja! Time seems to go so slow when you're waiting for these things. 

Honey hope your tooth is better soon. 

I'm off the midwife for a sweep eeeek! X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Amelia, excited for you :) Ive not had a sweep but apparently its not that bad and when you get examined whilst in labour you wont care :haha::haha:


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey everyone. 7 weeks and 5 days today. Headaches yesterday and today so hating being at work today. Was asleep by 9.30 last night


----------



## Samie18

Fab news louja. Gets some ovulation sticks and you can see if your ovulating then off you go!

Ohhh Amelia good luck hope it's not too uncomfortable for you.

Hello mummy to amber. Are you ttc now.

Honey hope you get better soon and your little ones!

Hello Beth, betty, hay and everyone else!

I'm a busy bee at work again. Only 2 weeks until my baby is one!!! How did that happen.
Ive sorted her cake now were also having a little party but I'm working a night shift on the day of it =o(

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww Amelia hope the sweep was ok and gets things moving! I was booked for a sweep the day after Daisy arrived :haha: 

Samie can't believe Sophia is nearly 1! Madness! Are you getting her a giant cupcake? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yup giant cupcake. I've asked for it girly with glitter and ladybirds butterflies etc but left the rest to her!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Well the sweep didn't go to plan as when she tried to do it she said my cervix was posterior and she tried to pull it forward and OMG it absolutely hurt so much, I know I'm a complete wuss, how will I cope in labour?! So a bit of a disaster really. I'm booked in for another one at the hospital on 3rd November which seems like a lifetime away :-( I was really hopin something would happen this weekend, I know it still might but it seems unlikely :-(


----------



## hay246

Amelia I thought the sweeps were awful and in my opinion useless my cervix was posterior too.
When I have another I am just going to refuse sweeps! Lol

X


----------



## annanouska

OMG i thought i was in labour after my sweep hahaha! I didnt think it did anything I had it the thursday and was booked in for induction on the monday but I went into my (very long!) labour the sunday 4 am so it did do somethingHope the wait isnt too long for you, maybe another November 8th baby :haha:


----------



## Samie18

It's often the case with first babies and sweeps do hurt but didn't want to put that before you had it lol

Yeah Nov 8th is a good day =o)


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hahaha thanks Samie! A few people from my antenatal group have had them and said they are less painful than a smear so I wasn't expecting it to be so bad! 

8th November is my OH sisters birthday so I don't want that date, so it's bound to be then isn't it haha!


----------



## betty14

I had a sweep when I was induced but was already in labour and pretty much fully effaced so for me it wasn't awful at all but my sister said they are pretty bad! 

Amelia you will be fine in labour and will most likely cope better than you think! Just remember to breath! I coped for 14 hrs induced back to back labour just with breathing :hugs: 

Samie can't wait to see pics sounds lovely!! What have you bought her? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

She has a leap frog octopus game and leapfrog alphabet spin wheel and a smart trike and I'll prob keep buying!!


----------



## betty14

Aww love the leapfrog things!

My niece had a shopping trolley that you had to scan items it was ace! I'm such a big kid haha! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

betty get her the cash register too!!!!!!!!!!!! 

samie- love smart trikes! 

Amelia-sweeps do get better. 

Honey-sad news on the sick front :cry: 

Girls-please explain how I have ended up organising a Christmas party for all the baby yoga babies and mums *plus one dad*??! I have even roped in the Sure start centre so we can have it there for free and invite the staff???? Not sure where that streak of socialising came from?! far too odd, must be somethingi n the water!!!! xxx


----------



## Samie18

Must be crazy organising a christmas party lol
Least its not at your house!!

Someone was telling me about a spinning zebra thing for babies saying how amazing it was so im gonna have to research it out!


----------



## annanouska

ive seen the zebra is like a little sit on thing that goes in circles-like a sit on jumperoo sort of idea! 

we have packed for our 5 nights away.......its taken ages!!!!!! got so much random junk to pack with babies isnt there?! x


----------



## betty14

Anna your nuts! But it will prob be fun eh?! 

Samie it's a fisher price bounce nd spin zebra, they are awesome!! 
They sit on it and can spin around or bounce up and down and it plays music and lights!! 

You can get a girlie coloured one I believe too :thumbup:

Where are you off to Anna? 

X x x


----------



## betty14

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fisher-Pri...TGFE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351368031&sr=8-2

There you are samie.... Hope it works x x


----------



## annanouska

parents for the week :wacko: my friend gets married on wednesday so we are combining the two as its 250 miles ish down there. I iwll get loads of pictures of him in his suit! 

Betty-it gets worse.......we've even set up a new group at the sure start centre! Like a new mums group as they onlu had a BF one and a few of us FF so we couldnt join in!!!!!!


----------



## betty14

Aww well have fun at the wedding! Love his suit be sure to get lots of pics!! 

You really are nuts lol! But it seems your making lots of new friends so can only be a good thing right!! 

We had our photo viewing today! They are amazing, I wanted them all of course :haha: but we chose 5 and we get one with the programme so 6 all together! We bought one of all 3 of us, one each with me and oh and 2 of Daisy on her own! We have to wait for them for about 4 wks!!! I just hope I don't burst with excitement :haha:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Thats the one! ah well another pressie to get lol might get that for her birthday and the trike for crimbo.... ohhh decisions!

I think we take most the house when we go away its mad!

Cant wait to see the piccies betty. 4 weeks is a massive wait =o(


----------



## Samie18

Any niggles Amelia??..


----------



## pink23

Hi all hope your all ok .
Esmae is doing well starring to want more food. We only started with 1 meal a day by think I'm going to up it to 2 as she is dropping milk and don't want her to start loosing weight.
I'm doing ok still seeing hospital diabetes team weekly as it still needs tweaking.
Caleb has a hearing test all ok except he keeps getting fluid In one ear and doesn't clear up so back in 2 month to see if its gone otherwise he will have to get referred to hospital. 
Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Samie18 said:


> Any niggles Amelia??..

Nope! Not a thing! :-(


----------



## Samie18

Awww poo! Come on baby it's been ages so we had a new one lol!


----------



## Samie18

Esmae looks like she enjoys her food.
Cant believe you diabetes is still playing up. 
Hope his ears sort out
X


----------



## AmeliaLily

Just a quick check in to say I'm still here and nothing happening yet!


----------



## betty14

Aww Amelia I got all excited!! Sorry your still waiting! How are you feeling? 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Everytime I text someone they think I'm texting with news! I feel ok but absolutely no signs at all! X


----------



## PinkyEyes

I think I've finally made a choice on the whole pram/pushchair/travel system thing! Went into mothercare today to look at the movix and I love it! Gotta take hubby to look at it this weekend but I think it's the one. 
Also went to ikea today and spent the afternoon making up flat pack furniture. I hurt! Things like that are so much harder when you're pregnant! 
Hope something starts happening for you soon Amelia and you get to meet your baby!
Xx


----------



## pink23

Hi girls i miss coming on daily , will try and make more time as I love chatting.
Oh was talking today about another baby in the future. im quite excited even though it will be at least another 3/4 years yet once caleb and esmae are in full time school. Oh will then need to have the weekends off as I love my job and I dont expect my parents to look after 3 grandkids lol.
Esmae is doing well, not really rolling or anything yet but i know she will do it in her own time. We are now on 2 meals a day at the moment as she is dropping her bottles. need to try and sort out routine as i only have 8 weekends left until i go back to work.
we are going to a fun day tomorrow at the police station, cant wait to see calebs face.
Back to hospital thursday to try and sort diabetes out.
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## betty14

Amelia will you have another sweep? Hope baby decides to make an appearance soon!

Pinky, everything is harder when your pregnant!! I think it's because the relaxin makes all your joints etc a little loose! 

Ooh what colour pram will you get? I like the movix, think its mothercares version of the bugaboo chameleon... 

Amelia was it you who won a movix?? 

Pink great to see you! Glad the babies are well esmae is such a cutie an caleb looks like he s doing well from your pics! Can't believe you go back to work so soon! It's good you love your job tho! 

Have you done any sewing lately? I just don't get chance at the mo! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

I try and do some here and there.i latest phase is crocheting . ive done a few headbands for esme and they are pretty easy to do .xx


----------



## betty14

Aww awesome! I'm going to learn how to crochet at some point haha! 

Put some pics up of your hair bands would love to see em! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

No I didn't win a movix! Can't remember who it was, someone who was only just pregnant when they won I think!


----------



## hay246

hi all,

amelia at least its prob only 3 days before something happens for def, are you booked in for inducing? 

pink nice to hear from you :flower:

happy halloween all :D x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Booked in for inducing a week today (7th nov) so it could be another week or more before it's born!! Aaaaagh! X


----------



## pink23

Will update tonight with pics x
Come on baby time to come out xx


----------



## hay246

oh, how many days over wil you be then?

we are induced on 10th day here xx


----------



## betty14

Aww Amelia, at least you have an end date in sight!! I'm sure baby will arrive before!! 

Come on baby!! Mummy wants to meet you!!!! 

Thanks pink can't wait to see!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Hope bubba isn't much longer!
We induce at term plus 14 too gives you more chance for less intervention!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Here they induce at 40+14! How come there is less chance of intervention at 14 days over Samie? X


----------



## Samie18

Just because you have more time to do it naturally. But still doesnt always make any difference


----------



## sara15h1986

Fingers crossed bubba makes an appearance soon. I am 8 weeks 4 days pregnant today. Taking ages :)


----------



## Sinn

I went to see the dr the week before last and had some blood taken yesterday. They should get some results by Friday then will make an appointment with dr to see what the next step is. 

Had a lovely day shopping with a friend and found some conceive plus reduced to £2 so will give that a try.

Sinn x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey Sinn, glad they have started things for you, let us know Friday :) hope its positive news. The tabs may help I got Col a vitamin supplement to take but cant remember what it was but im sure it helped so will try and find out and let you know. 
Amelia really hope baby makes an appearance soon.
Sara ur scan is soon isnt it?


----------



## Sinn

Thanks honey, I will keep you updated. Fingers crossed its an easy problem to solve!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Its magnesium dh was taking

Code:

:flower:


----------



## betty14

Sinn lovely to see a post from you, I'm keeping everything crossed its good news or an easy fix :hugs: 

Sara how are you feeling? :flower:

Amelia still thinking of you :hugs:

X x x


----------



## pink23

Morning girls hope your all well. Its raining here and really need to get some gas money on the card as it ran out yesterday.
We had a lovely few hours at the police station open day. caleb walked the whole 2 hours. I felt so sorry for him as the loud noises made him cry, definitely no fireworks for us. I don't think its a phase he's going through.
Back at hospital tonight, hoping my insulin rates get changed today as I am having so many highs.
Heres 2 pictures betty, they are only simple headbands just need to make some add on flowers xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2779.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2790.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## betty14

Aww pink they look brill! So cute!! 

Hope they sort your levels out soon it must be hard :( 

Did everyone have a nice Halloween? We just did a little do at home just family, played games with the kids and had hot dogs :)

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Wow it's been busy in here for a few days! 
Sinn, hope the results are good and lead to that bfp soon. We used conceive plus, not sure how much it was responsible for the bfp, but it can't hurt!
Pink, hope they get the levels sorted out for you soon. Poor little Caleb being sound sensitive - have the same problem with our dog, he's petrified of all loud noises and goes into panic mode! The hair bands look really cute.
Betty, your little party sounds really cute. We bought loads of chocolates (both hubby and I remembered, so we ended up with twice as many as we needed!) and had a grand total of three trick or treaters. Found out later from our neighbour that a newsletter had been put through the doors to tell kids not to disturb houses unless they were decorated for halloween, so that was why we hardly had any callers! Oh well, more chocolate for me and bump! 
We are probably going to buy the movix in black and grey - boring, but as they are still building our village the pram will get really dirty in the winter months. I do like it with the red accessories, but I'm trying to be practical, which really doesn't come naturally to me. 
Finished building my ikea furniture yesterday - so proud of myself to have managed it without any help! Took hours but it all looks wicked now, and we can move stuff out of the nursery-to-be ready for decorating! 
I can't believe I'm in the third trimester now. Time is flying by!
Xx


----------



## pink23

im hoping it gets sorted to. im guessing i might have to have a monitor on linked on my pump to see where my insulin needs adjusting.
We didnt do anything for halloween but I think we are going big on xmas this year as caleb will understand better . going to get some blank stocking so caleb can decorate his then Im just going to buy a few £1 toys to fill it up xx


----------



## betty14

Pinky you can accessorise with colours on your pram :thumbup: 

Well done on your ikea building! It's no easy task especially when there are generally bits missing and rubbish instructions! Do you know what your doing in the nursery? 

Pink how does the pump work? Really hope it's sorted soon! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey everyone, 

Just got back from the midwife and she managed to do a sweep this time!! Yay I'm so pleased. I'm not expecting anything to happen from it, I'm just pleased she could do it and it didn't hurt half as much as last weeks one  

Sinn hope you get some good test results on Friday! 

Pink, Esmae is so cute I love her hairbands 

Sara I know what you mean about it taking ages, everyone says your pregnancy flies by but for me it hasn't I feel like I've been pregnant for soooo long! 

Betty your Halloween sounded fun, we didn't even get any trick or treaters here at all! And I bought some rubbishy cheapy sweets for them lol x 
Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey everyone. Yes honey I have my early scan this week Saturday when I will be 9 weeks. 12 week scan booked for 26th. 

I am feeling ok apart from a headache everyday. :(


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sara I suffered with headaches for weeks on end in all my pregnancies but its worth it for the end result :flower:


----------



## pink23

betty- The pump is just like a pancreas only a machine and I just have to input data to give myself insulin when i eat. It has different rates so mimic what a normal persons body should do but its very tricky getting the right balance without highs or lows constantly .

So im fitted with a continuous glucose monitor and will have it on for a week. Its like being chipped ha ha. Im hoping this will sort it out. Luckily I haven't suffered any keytonnes yet which is a good thing but Im not sure what the next step is after this. Just have to wait yet another week but they go so fast so it should be ok. Also have been tpld to change where i put my insulin sites as my belly is quite odd so need to either do it in fatty bit at bottom of back or legs.
Hope everyone's ok, I'm off to my friends tomorrow to see her baby there is 4 months difference. esmae will look like a giant xx


----------



## betty14

Amelia, that's fab!! I'm hoping from your absence that baby is making an appearance :winkwink: 

Sara enjoy the scan you must post piccies we do love a scan pic or two :haha:

Pink I see, brill when you get it right then eh! Does it go in via a needle still? Hope the monitor helps them get your levels right, will be nice for you to feel human again I bet!! 

How is everyone else.... Few MIA recently :( 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Nope I'm still here! :-(


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey everyone. Bad news. I've had a missed miscarriage so basically waiting or the next step. Need to ring my doctor on Monday :( very sad


----------



## betty14

Aww sara I'm so so sorry, nothing else I can say but I'm sending you lots of :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Aww Sara how awful for you. We are all here to listen if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## sara15h1986

I am 9 weeks today and if measured 8 weeks but no heart beat x


----------



## Honeybear1976

That must have been a horrible experience at the scan for you :cry::cry:
They reckon lots of women have early miscarriages without having known they were pregnant. As horrible as it is I think there is a reason for everything and you are meant to have your bundle at a different time :hugs:


----------



## sara15h1986

Very sad. But just waiting and wanting next steps now as I don't know what they are. 
Was awful but think it was the best way of finding out. I understand lots don't know but I did. And to think I was 9 weeks it has hit hard.


----------



## annanouska

:thumbup: Hi everyone x 

:hugs: sorry for your news sara. I can't imagine how you are feeling right now :cry: 

glad to see most are well atm, back home here- was a tiring week!!! Im mid doing 101 things right now so will update properly soon. 

Funny thing Marcus does is to now 'eat' things. makes me laugh as he has learnt this chewing technique and moving his tongue about. he used to just suck a dummy or something but now he properly chews its quite comical!! 

anyone struggling with the weather? had a huge fright last night as the angelcare went off :nope: he seemed ok but was a bit cold even though he had long sleeved vest, sleepsuit and 2.5 growbag. will add some thing scratch mittens tonight to see if it helps as it was onkly 14 when it went off xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

So sorry to hear your sad news Sara :-( x


----------



## pink23

So sorry for your news Sara , sending hugs xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks everyone. Because it was a private scan I've been told nothing. So tried ringing the hospitals. They said I have to go to gp. So will have to wait until Monday to ring them.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thats awful Sara, have you tried ring the early assessment unit within maternity at your hospital, they should refer you to the gynae ward x


----------



## hay246

:hug: sorry to hear that Sara


----------



## PinkyEyes

So sorry to hear your sad news Sara. My heart goes out to you.
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Honeybear1976 said:


> Thats awful Sara, have you tried ring the early assessment unit within maternity at your hospital, they should refer you to the gynae ward x

Yeah I tried. Thy said they wouldn't do anything unless I had spoken to my GP so right now in limbo. Been an awful day. Didn't think u had any more tears but they keep falling. I guess I'll just have to ring the doctors Monday morning x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I cant believe they are doing that to you :(


----------



## hay246

I know it's very unfair :-(


----------



## sara15h1986

I don't know what else I am meant to do. I don't know what I am waiting for or what's meant to happen


----------



## Samie18

Sorry Sara. Some epau need referrals from the gp's or midwife. Did you already book with the midwife? If so ring her to arrange an appt. If not ring the delivery suite and ask for the number for the midwife at your Gp surgery and ring her.
They should arrange for scan to confirm then they will arrange things from there.
Just remember these things happen and it's not your fault
X


----------



## betty14

Aww sara that's horrid, must be just terrible not knowing, the private scan places should be able to advise better eh!! 

Could you not call the out of hours gp? Wonder if they could get you an epau appointment set up? 

My heart really does go out to you right now, if you need to cry then do if you need to shout and scream then do, whatever helps then go ahead and I know we don't all know each ther face to face but I know I speak for us all when I says we are here, there is generally always one of us online so will never be long before you get a reply! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

X x x x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I plan to ring the doctors tomorrow morning and see if I can get an emergency appt then will see what they say. I looked everywhere for my midwifed number and can't find it anywhere. Hopefully doctors can help me. 

Not knowing anything is making it worse. I just want someone to tell me the plan of action


----------



## betty14

I would def call first thing to get an emergency appointment hopefully Your doctor w I'll be able to answer your questions 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Not just questions but tell me what to do. Assumingly will refer me to epau I hope x


----------



## betty14

I would imagine that's what will happen Hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

They should arrange a scan to confirm no heartbeat. If it's measuring small then they might arrange another scan in a week or so to confirm for definite. If no hb then they will probably arrange for a d&c to remove what they call the products of conception. (Sounds very clinical sorry!) That's unless your body expels first.
X


----------



## PinkyEyes

Oh Sara the not knowing what happens now must be awful. I wish there was something I could do to help. Thinking of you.
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks Samie for your honesty. I appreciate it. Well it was measuring 8 weeks and I was 8 and no heartbeat but do understand ill be sent for another scan. Fingers crossed tomorrow will be the start of the end of this chapter x


----------



## sara15h1986

I meant measuring 8 weeks but I was 9 by dates x


----------



## annanouska

you would think they could make it more 'personal' wouldnt you? sara a lady I worked with lost her LO at 9 weeks and had to go for the d and c. she said they really looked after her and treated her kindly-she has been given the all clear to TTC again :hugs: maybe you could give you LO a 'nick name' and maybe write a little memory letter thing. Did they give you a scan picture at all? Everyone copes different , some would prefer not to connect at all but may be nice if you can have some memories for the short time. 

hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks Anna. Yes I have a scan pic but I haven't looked at it yet. I just couldn't. Not yet anyway. Thanks for your kind words and everyone's advice. I really appreciate this group. I hope to know where I am tomorrow x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Im about in the morning if you need an ear, I hope whatever needs to happen they sort it quickly and sensitively for you :hugs:


----------



## sara15h1986

Thank you. I am sure I will update you on my journey x


----------



## sara15h1986

Started to bleed and cramp this morning. Looks like its going to happen naturally which is what I want. Will still be ringing the GP


----------



## betty14

Aww sara I hope it all happens naturally and you don't need intervention, I am around this morning as well as honey so if you need us we are here :hugs:

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I have an appt at 11.10 which is good. And yes hoping for it to happen all naturally so not sure what the dr will say today anymore. But glad I have an appt. even though I am really sad I feel positive with the bleed. I bet that sounds weird. I can't really explain but naturally to me seems like that best way. If it continues this way x


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: make sure you rest and stay off work as I understand it can be very painful and obviously the emotional toll 

they normally do a scan in a week or two i think to check everything has passed ok but im sure the doc will explain things for you :flower: 

I know its not what you want to hear but apparently you are more fertile after a MC or if you have had a baby and lots of people go on to have healthy pregnancies so fingers crossed for your sticky baby soon xxx


----------



## betty14

Glad you have an appointment, at least your doc can tell you what happens next etc, 

Doesn't seem weird at all hun! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I assumed I might need
To be checked at some point to check everything had passed. I don't plan to try for a baby but of it happens in the future then great. Just don't need the pressure after this. 
I realise that this can be a painful process. So far feels like period pain. I do plan to go back to work tomorrow if I feel like this. Only if its really bad I won't go


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sara Im glad you got an appt, I would think physically and mentally it would be better to happen naturally. 
Amelia, any niggles?


----------



## sara15h1986

Sorry. Feel like I've pulled this page down with me. 
Yes Amelia, any good news x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Dont think that Sara, on this thread we pull/drag each other through good and bad times!


----------



## betty14

Sara not at all!! It's what we are all here for!! 

Hope the docs went ok

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Doctor was brilliant. He rang the hospital and they said they will see me today. So I jumped in my car. And to add to all this my car wouldn't start. So had a breakdown and my sister has kindly offered to come get me so I am just waiting for her to come pick me up.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Blinking heck, silly car! Glad they are seeing you today and that doc was good :)


----------



## Samie18

Hope it went as best it could.
Did you say you got a pic. Nice to keep in a memory box if so

X


----------



## pink23

Hope everything went aswell as it could Sara xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi Sara I'm sorry to hear of your news, I'm thinking of you! Xx

Sorry been a bit quite lately girls, lots of baby making ;) fingers crossed for no AF this month xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Had hospital yesterday. Basically miscarriage hasn't started yet because my cervix is still closed. Back today for scan for them to confirm everything. Bloods taken yesterday. Also discuss today methods, medical intervention, operation, or sit and wait. Not looking forward to the scan as obviously it's not good news but at least they are t going to tell me anything I don't already know xxx


----------



## hay246

Aw thinkin of you Sara
X


----------



## betty14

Louja hope it's your month, fxed for you! When is af due? 

Sara hope today You get the answers so you know what happens next :hugs:

Hay, hope your ok :)

X x x


----------



## pink23

Sending hugs Sara xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Our boy born last night 5th November 11:34pm weighing 8lb 8oz! Name and story to follow shortly x


----------



## Honeybear1976

He is adorable, congrats. Name and full birth story pls :)
Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Congrats! Can't wait to hear about it xxx

Were currently in hospital with Sophia. Her cold/cough got worse and she was wheezing loads so took her docs and they sent us to children's ward. They are saying she has bronchiolitis so they might start her on a nebuliser because her sats are 92% just waiting for some answers

X


----------



## betty14

Massive congrats Amelia can't wait to hear all about it!! 

Samie that's not so good, hope Sophia is ok soon bless her cottons 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Congrats Amelia!
Samie I hope Sophia is ok 

Thanks Betty all good here thanks xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie, shes a tough cookie she will be fine :) Its awful when they are not well xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Congrats Amelia xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Have to make a decision by tomorrow. Sit it out, take a tablet or operation!!!


----------



## Sinn

Congratulations Amelia!

Sara, so sorry to hear your sad news, sending you a hug. 

I called the drs for my results, receptionist said "all came back normal" so am just waiting for an appointment with the dr to see what the next steps are. I really hope the results are all ok and she didn't get them wrong!


----------



## annanouska

congrats amelia-looking forward to the updates :hugs: 

sara-seems odd you have to decide so quick? maybe they can guide you best? 

How is everyone doing? Poor Marcus is going to grow up thinking his name is Moses...its been his nickname since he was born as he often raises his hands and pulls them down and to the side in a really slow motion when hes asleep and it looks like hes parting the sea. well it occured to me today i call him moses more than Marcus! we were in the store and he was in the trols and I said 'come on Moses off we go' and this old person was all Oh how unusual-I didnt want to look a weirdo by then saying it wasnt his name!!!!! :haha:


----------



## betty14

Sara did you have a repeat scan today?

Sinn i hope she is right too! That would be fab news! The docs usually check results and write them up so I'm sure all is well... When is your appointment to discuss? 

Oh Anna that really made me laugh!! Daisy has soooo many nik names it's mad! I call her dukes or dukells : haha: and my mum started no knees which has stuck fast and we even have a little song :wacko: being a parent turns you into a weirdo huh!...... Or does it free the weirdo from within :winkwink: 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Yeah repeat scan. Just the same as private one. I plan to do medical, tablet and I know they won't action it until a bed is available and If in the mean time it does happen naturally then great. 

Assumingly if I wanted I could wait longer to make my mind up but I see no point. Nothing is going to change. 

I am drained by it all I see no point in hanging around.


----------



## Sinn

Appointment is next Friday Betty x


----------



## LoujaOs83

betty14 said:


> Louja hope it's your month, fxed for you! When is af due?
> 
> Sara hope today You get the answers so you know what happens next :hugs:
> 
> Hay, hope your ok :)
> 
> X x x

Hi Betty,

I hope it's my month too! AF is due 20th Nov, so fingers crossed and lots of BD until then :) 

How is everyone? 

Congratulations Amelia, lovely news... Looking forward to hearing your story!! Xx

Xx


----------



## Samie18

Glad the bloods were normal thats one positive start.

Fingers crossed louja hopefully you Will be posting a bfp soon

Sure it will happen naturally Sara especially if your cramping =O (

We had a disturbed night with Sophia she thought it was play time at 1-3 am after her coughing woke her!
But she sounds a bit better today =o)

Hope everyone else is good

Xxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone....haven't been on this thread for a while.
SaraH-I am really sorry for your loss...I hope you are coping as well as can be expected at this awful time-hugs.
Amelia-congratulations on your bonfire night baby-what a brilliant birthday to have-he'll always have fireworks yay.
I am 3/4 of the way through my pregnancy now. The past week I have been feeling lots of movements which is re-assuring as I hadn't been feeling many till lately. I start my maternity leave next month which sounds so close....
We had no trick or treaters this year so Ate it all....not good. 
I don't know whether to start my maternity leave a bit later....I get bored easily....what did up all do on maternity leave before the baby came?


----------



## Samie18

Hello!
I finished at 36 weeks and was bored to death and thought these are weeks wasted that I could spend with her and would have been worse if I went over. But working full time in my job on my feet 12 hrs a day was hard going!


----------



## hay246

i was due 29th december and went off on the 20th december, i couldnt have coped being off as would have just dragged, but like samie said it depends what kind of job you have, i am in office and sat at computer so not on feet!
what job do you do?


----------



## pink23

glad sophia is getting better samie.
I started my maternity leave at about 32 due to hospital saying I had to rest and 4 weeks later i was booked in and had esmae. I didnt have time to get bored but now Ive been off for a while i cant wait to go back just to have some me time as i only work weekends xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Booked to go into hospital tomorrow. Didn't expect it to be so soon


----------



## LoujaOs83

sara15h1986 said:


> Booked to go into hospital tomorrow. Didn't expect it to be so soon

I'm thinking of you Sara, really sorry for your loss. Everyone is thinking of you at this difficult time xxx


----------



## Samie18

Have they told you what they're going to do Sara


----------



## sara15h1986

Samie18 said:


> Have they told you what they're going to do Sara

Hi Samie. At this moment I have chosen medical. Would rather not have the op so all I know is plan to be there for 2 hours and my boyfriend is coming with me


----------



## Samie18

Hope it all happens quickly for you
X


----------



## sara15h1986

Trying to read stories online but confused. Some say they go in for a tablet then 48 hours later they go back for pessaries. Doesn't mention any of that in my booklet


----------



## Samie18

It is usually a oral tablet then 48hrs later pessaries sometimes they act quick and you pass a clot whilst in the hospital others go home and pass the clot there.
Surprised they didn't explain all this to you it's not good
X


----------



## betty14

Mrs h I guess it depends what you do for a job, I am lucky enough not to work so mat leave didn't happen for me but I know that I wouldn't have been able to work much past 34 weeks as I physically wouldn't have been able to reach :haha: I still do a few cuts privately and I did at 39 weeks and that was really hard work!! 

Sara I'm surprised you haven't had it all explained to you seems bad they have left vital info out, hope it all goes well and your not kept waiting a the hospital :hugs:

Samie how is Sophia? 
X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hmmmm no. I wasn't explained about any of that. Either way I am going in to have it done whatever happens. Feel really sick today


----------



## Samie18

She's loads better today!
Slight wheeze but has her colour back and is much more happy and playful =o)


----------



## hay246

Glad to hear she is better Samie!

Sara I hope it is over quickly for you. Isn't fair that they didnt explain very well
X


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks for everyone's support. Was feeling ill earlier. Now feeling better as I've eaten. 
Can't wait to to have fresh start x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sara hope they take better care of you than they have not preparing you. Its good that you are trying to be positive about the future. Once this chapter is over you can look forward to a fresh start xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Sara - I hope it all goes as well as can be expected and you get your fresh start quickly. Thinking of you.
Sinn - glad the blood tests are normal, fingers crossed that you continue to get good news.
Louja - this could be your month, you never know!
Samie - hope Sophia continues to be on the mend.
Amelia - huge congratulations! Can't wait to read the details! 
Mrs h - not long to go now, I'm sure you won't have time to get bored once you start maternity leave!
Big waves to Betty, honey, hay and pink and anyone else I've missed!

I had my anti d injection today. I can't say I enjoyed it one iota! Glad to get it out the way. 
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ha ha the good ol' anti d, isnt it splendid :haha::haha: Ive had my fair share of those! And those blinking clexane and the best of them are the ones to mature the baby's lungs if the baby is going to be premature, they're cracking :haha: All worth it in the end though. 
:haha:


----------



## sara15h1986

I am at the hospital awaiting a pessery. Apparently they will re scan me in 4 weeks to check


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sara do you have to stay in hospital? Scan in 4wks in one way I think gosh its beibg dragged out for you but then I guess we have to be grateful they are being thorough. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## betty14

Hey pinky, how are you feeling? Will you have to have any more jabs? 

Quick q... Here they are vaccinating all pregnant women against whooping cough now, have any of you had it done? 

Sara, do you have to stay now your having the pessary? Hope not fir your sake :hugs:

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I had 4 pesseries and now I have to wait an hour just so yet an check I am ok. They said because I am bleeding its got better chance to work and that actually once the bleeding has stopped there is no need to re scan but they will do for the comfort of the patient and at any point I can come straight in or call


----------



## Samie18

If I was preggers I'd have it betty only because there has been about 8 babies under 3 months die so if they can get some immunity from it that's fine by me.


----------



## betty14

Yeah me too samie, just wondered if it was a country wide thing yet, seems logical to me to vaccinate mum then Baby has some immunity before first jabs!! 


Sara hope it's not too much longer for you now, have they kept you in? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I am home now.


----------



## hay246

hope you are feeling ok sara,

yeh betty i would def av it too, heard somethin about it but not sure if put in place around here

x


----------



## sara15h1986

It's horrible. It hurts


----------



## betty14

Aww Sara did they give you any pain killers? 

Hay I would have too! 

X x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi Betty, yes I'm having the whooping cough vaccination next week, I think it is available nationwide. Not looking forward to it, but it's not a big issue. 
Awww Sara, I hope you start to feel better soon. Your fella needs to give you some big hugs and look after you. 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Morning ladies. Spent 1 hour and 3pm mins in the most awful pain yesterday. From 5 - 6.30. I had taken 1 lot of pills from hospital but wasn't due my next lot until 7.30. Only place I was comfortable was sitting on the loo. My boyfriend cane in and sat with me. I didn't know pain like it then all of a sudden, stuff happened and the pain was gone just felt very sore. Managed to sleep and feel fine today but scared there might be a 2nd wind. I am still going to take the pain killers purely cos I am scared pain will hit but other than that I feel ok today xxxx


----------



## pink23

Sending big hugs Sara cx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Awww Sara hope thats the worst over for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hay246

aww sara, i hope thats the worst of it, glad you are feeling ok today x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi. No more pain but I just passed the baby, whole. Was a shock and a horrible thing to see. Nobody prepared me that. But I'm ok x


----------



## betty14

Pinky I'm sure it won't be too bad, I always find the anticipation worse than the event lol! 

Sara glad to hear you are ok, hopefully now you have passed the baby the worst is over massive :hugs: for you, hope your man is giving you plenty of tlc

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Here's to a fresh start ladies. Thank you all for listening. You have no idea how much I appreciate it. My boyfriend and sister have been amazing and I have no way that I can thank them enough x


----------



## betty14

That's what we are all here for! 

Your oh and sister will know how much you appreciate them I'm sure!

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Oh Sara, I hope the worst is over and your fresh start brings a brighter tomorrow.
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Morning ladies. Wow. Feel like I slept for England last night. Even though i have had the week off feel glad it's the weekend. Off to see both sets of parents today. They don't know anything by gives me a chance to get out. I can't see me needing another 2 weeks off like I've been signed but maybe a few days just to get my energy back. Hope you all have woderful weekends xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Aww Sara, so glad youve got some sleep, makes a big difference doesnt it. Have a pleasant wkend, and definitely have a few more days off work to take care of you :hugs::hugs:
Hope everyone else is having a nice wkend xx


----------



## Samie18

Glad your feeling better and how fab your doc signed you off for 3 weeks! 

X


----------



## PinkyEyes

I agree your doctor is good to sign you off for 3 weeks, make sure you take as much time as you need. 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

It was the hospital that signed me off. Very lucky. Had a down day today actually but just feeling drained and tired. 

How are you all? Any good news out there x


----------



## annanouska

Hey everyone :flower: glad you are coping Sara and nice to get off work to recover. How is everyone doing? 

I've been put on the bad parents list by the HV :cry: took Marcus to a and e yday as he tumbled whilst sitting up and heard a crack and his arm swelled up. Had X-rays he's fine and back to normal now. Got surprise visit apparently is normal if under certain age and go to a and e with what could be results of neglect or abuse. Anyway she asking how he is etc and I explained fine and he is tasting food. I explained not proper weaning but 1 tsp porridge or fruit a day. Been doing it a couple of days and was doing great no pushing out or sick etc. today he got s bit upset over it so I stopped.she went mad over it and said under so uncertain terms does he have any tastes before 6 months and I shouldn't be spoon feeding anyway and should blw and will refer me to a parenting course :cry: this really peeved me off. She knows i am not the most confident parent and have no support really around here yet jumped on me like I've been ramming whole jars of food down his throat. 

I cant win! He has around 36 oz milk a day I'm told I can't offer any more than 40 as its bad for the heart yet he can't have 1 spoon of anything either- a weaning spoon btw so not even a teaspoon. He has had really runny nappies for weeks where it leaks out as the milk goes right through him, checked with docs he's fine and did lactose intolerance test all ok. The littlenbitnof porridge just helped make it a bit firmer but still soft. 


Sorry for the rant and typos using hubby's iPad.justnreally upset and hacked off xxxxxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh Sara what a nightmare. All mine have fallen over when learning to sit up, guess just unfortunate that Marcus fell on his arm :( With the weaning thing I heard the HV advising someone 6months is the advice but from 17wks is considered too soon. I personally am spoon feeding and other foods he eats with his hands but Im not a huge fan of blw. Your HV seems bit ott for my liking she out to concentrate on ppl who dont care about their babies. Why does he have that many oz of milk, is he that hungry? I have no way of telling how many Ollie has but sure its a lot too! How many wks is he now? Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Duh before 17 wks is too soon but from 17wks is fine sorry mistyped that, only noticed coz was rereading while checking to see if you had replied lol xx


----------



## annanouska

yeah he eats a lot! he has 5 x 7 oz bottles- i have tried to fool him or just offer less but he wants more! i dont get it as if you BF rightly so you feed on demand but if you FF I was told he cant exceed 40 :wacko: maybe its to do with how the formula is made. He is 18 weeks now- he weighed 16 lb when he was 15 weeks but is not a fat baby just very long!


----------



## Honeybear1976

At 18wks it is fine to start him on porridge and rice, I have waited till 24 wks with Ollie but I have ulcerative colitis and am really frightened about bowel and stomach issues from early introduction of solids! My first Brandon who is very shortly 12 started at bout 15-16 wks coz that was the advice then and he is perfectly healthy!! Too much formula I would imagine is to do with the fat n calorific content? Breast milk is taylored accordingly so none could be too much else he just throws up! X


----------



## Samie18

I'd tell your hv to go take a jump she's seems to be a rude un supportive asshole! !!
The checking after incidence is normal but to speak to you like that about weaning warrants a complaint because if she was up on guidance then she should know its parents choice if informed and she should NOT be telling you your in the wrong!
Go kick some butt
XXX


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ha ha couldnt have put it better myself lol. Quite right as long as parents' inform themselves it is a choice thing. We think you are doing a good job with Marcus, what does that silly woman know anyway!!! Xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Sara.....I am glad you are able to take time off if you need it...glad you are feeling a Bit better.
Annaouska-your HV sounds awful!! Hope Marcus' arm is ok!!
Samie-hope Sofies ok!
I have an office job....but do work up to 12 hours days and it's really stressful so have decided its better I finish quite early and de-stress before the baby comes.


----------



## annanouska

Mrs H i have a similar job and i was a bit bored but was nice especially when it got hot and i swelled up ridiculous and was fed up! plus you wont have to worry about ice and snow and wobbling over 

THanks for not all judging me! Really TMI but despite not 'going' yesterday he has been 3 times today and great consistency- I know that sounds so odd but seriously his nappies were getting silly, like pure water 5/6 times a day. Was traumatised about the expulsion of porridge...not sure why i didnt expect to see it!!!!!!!!! 

I dont want to rush weaning and certianly will not offer tasters when he gets upset but didnt think 1 tommee tippee weaning spoon of porridge or fruit/veg was the end of the world :nope: suppose if I did beat him up a bit they probably wouldnt notice as too busy persecuting innocent people!!! rant over! 

Really need to get routine back- since we have been away he just goes to bed any random time now, just dozes in his chair has a late feed then bed :nope: 

Plus side, I have started laying him in the big bath now-just laying on his back so he can kick around etc, he loves it! tonight was hilarious he was kicking so hard he would almost swim to the end then he would push off the end of the bath and start again. He thought it was brilliant! Just have to watch him close as now and then he tries to roll in there! (dont tell HV she will probably think im now trying to drown him in the bath after force feeding him a Pizza hut kids meal LOL!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Honeybear1976

You mean Pizza Hut do kids' meals? I shall wake the children and take them for one now, if I see your HV I'll be sure to let her in on the secret in case she wants to tell all other mums of babies :haha:


----------



## hay246

Anna they amount they fall etc when learning to crawl, walk etc, i cant believe she has been like that anyway! and not as if you are forcing him anything
i just started weaning slowly at 17 weeks with fruit puree once a day and he loved it, u just have to go with the flow it is a mothers choice and she shouldnt tell u otherwise!

they do love the big bath dont they, allister wont lie down in it though he has to sit up all the time. and splashes like mad with one hand. 

hope everyone else is well.
Amelia still looking forward to the update lol x


----------



## betty14

Anna hv are put on earth to make mums feel inadequate, it's part of their training.... Mine s soooooooo condescending I feel like she is going to pat me on the head and give me a lollipop! 

The hv's that run the weighing clinic (there are 4or5) are as much use as a choc fire guard!!! I told one I was over producing and getting engorged so was pimping and freezing for weaning and she told me I didn't need to keep it because I could cook with cows milk from 6 mths :wacko: .... Erm ok I'll pump and dump then that's a blinding idea! 

Honestly Hun take no notice its normal for them to be informed of a visit to a&e but social services won't be arriving anytime soon :winkwink: 

How is everyone else? 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Mrs h I would def take some time for yourself before baby arrives, put your feet up watch crap on tv, read a book, take long baths etc just enjoy some quiet time :)

X x x


----------



## pink23

I'm going to get esmae weighed tomorrow its in the afternoon so hope morning goes quick . Hopefuly gained nicely and not dropped a line it's been 6 weeks since last one .
We are doing some Xmas crafts tomorrow xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone,
Too tired to spk to all individually! Taking Jack to the docs tomorrow evening as he is complaining of palpitations and as he was born with a very slight murmur (which they had said has gone) so thought best to check it. Ollie is having his 13month jabs in the morning, its making me feel sick! I think its 2 in the legs 1 in the arm :cry::cry:


----------



## betty14

Good luck today pink I'm sure she will have gained lovely!! I'm also getting Daisy weighed today :) what crafts are you doing? We have a few Xmas things planned, can't wait for Daiys first Xmas day :) 

Honey hope the jabs go ok, I won't lie I hate them :cry: I'm sure ollie will be a soldier tho :)

Hope jacks appointment goes ok, I have a heart murmur caused by a leaky valve, it wasn't found till I was 21! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

Caleb painted a snowman for the tree but it looks all 1 colour lol. I've hit some stockings that need names on and just making some gifts for 3 of my friends with babies. Felt name stocking ornaments for tree. 
Yeah I'm thinking she has gained but its always a worry. Oh wants caleb weighed to as he's been picky with food so want to check he hasn't lost weight. Xx
Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## hay246

Weighing here today too lol!
Lil man is 21 pound now.

X


----------



## betty14

Hay that's a fab weight! 

Daisy is 15.15! She gained 14 oz in 2 weeks!! 

X x


----------



## hay246

Aww bless. I think he's not putting on as quick as he is on the move all the time now apart from 2 naps he is literally on the go none stop! 7 weeks ago he was 19 lb 13. 
Xx


----------



## betty14

I think as long as they follow their lines it's ok, like you say when they are on the go they slow down! 

Daisy does love the boobie haha! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

Esmae weighs 15lb 13. She has put on 1lb 8ozs in 6 weeks . There was me worrying because she was dropping milk lol x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Jacks little ticker is fine :) Ollie weighed 20lb 12oz! Hes not too bad after his jabs x


----------



## betty14

That's fab pink! Well done! How is esmae doing with her weaning? 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Honey we posted at the same time!! 

Glad jacks ticker is ok, what did the doc say? 

X x x


----------



## pink23

We are on one meal a day at the moment some days she has 2. Porridge or veg purées. It's exciting. Will do a mixture of tlw and blew I think.
Just had a message to say caleb can have a few hours at a tots club. I think it will do me and him good. I'm excited for him xx starts next Monday fingers crossed xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Coz he had been poorly with the chicken pox when you have a feverish virus it makes you aware of your heartbeat! Xx


----------



## hay246

Ah glad he is ok honey!

Pink glad esmae is doing well and nice for caleb to start tots club sure he wil have a fab time!

Is allister a fatty then? He's only ten months lol but he doesn't look big! 

X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks Hay and no hes not a fatty. Brandon was about 21 and a half pound at 1 so Id say Allister is a lovely weight. Ollie was 6wks premature so at just before 1 he was about 19 and a half pound and Jack who was 9wks premature was at 1 16lb 9oz! Xx


----------



## Samie18

Sophia was 22lb 3oz last week so just 1 =o)


----------



## annanouska

hey everyone :flower: had a domestic at baby clinic with the HV!!! 

Marcus is 16 lb 11 (tuesday) and still on his 75th line. She now thinks he has too much milk and is too fat! yet the other HV said he was quite small!!!!! I just flipped and sort of said if you cant even agree on how big / small he is hten i dont care what you think about anything else! He doesnt look overly big or small I dont think-will have to get a body shot of him :haha: 

I have stopped the weaning temporarily. Last thing he had was pureed pear-he loved that!!! Reason I stopped is he was dropping a whole 7 oz bottle which i though was quite a lot.....thing is....since I stopped he has still dropped the 7 oz bottle so I have no idea! greatful for the relief from the grim smelling nappies that weaning was causing!!!! 

Betty-cant believe the HV told you not to store the BM-thats terrible! I think its fab you have some extra and in storage ready. 

Hope everyone is well-we are ok, had a bit of a down time with the mini PND thing going through the Marcus hates me thing again but I seem lots better now :thumbup: been up all night with Andrew who has food poising or a bug, think its poisoning as we had tea in ikea last night and he got ill an hour after. Im exhausted after being up with him all night now him and marcus all day! xxxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls,

So I'm due my AF on the 21st Nov, stupidly caved in and did a test at 5am this morning and got a BFN. I got my AF on the 24th Oct last month and lasted 5 days... pretty normal to a what I can remember then being like 8 years ago.
Hoping my cycle is back to normal and that I possibly might conceive this month. When should I test... or should I wait to see if my AF arrives now? xxx


----------



## Samie18

Glad you told them what for Beth! 

Louja I'd wait and see until af is here you're still in for chance.

We went to the woods and did some autumn shots of Sophia. They are amazing I'm so happy with them =o)


----------



## PinkyEyes

I had my whooping cough jab today, my arm is aching! It was only after the nurse had given me the injection that she mentioned it also contains tetanus and diptheria immunity too - which was the injection I had a bad allergy to as a baby! It even says in my notes I'm allergic to tetanus injections so I was a bit shocked they gave it to me, although she said I'd be ill immediately if I was going to react to it. 
I think I'll have to have to apple crumble and custard, purely for medicinal purposes, of course! 
Xx


----------



## Diddums

Hi ladies

Sorry it's been so long. Been taking a bit of a break to chill out. Will catch up on all posts this weekend :)

I think I got my first positive opk in 10 months. Can you ladies have a look and let me know? Thanks lovelies 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/03ilb17lkuydgqf/Photo 15-11-2012 21 42 09.png


----------



## annanouska

yey that looks a positive opk to me!!!! xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

That looks like time to get busy, diddums! We know what you'll be doing the next few days! 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Ahh so much to catch up on.. X sorry if my baby brain forgets anyone!

Hay he is so not a fatty he is perfect :)

Anna go you!! These. Hv are a nightmare to deal with! How come you stopped weaning? 

Honey hope you and yours are all well :hugs:

Louja you still have every chance of getting bfp af is almost a week away! Wait till she is due before testing again 

Samie the pics are amazing! I am totally jealous would love some pics of Daisy like that! 

Didums good to see a post from you!! And YES it's pos :woohoo: get :sex: haha!! 

Pinky that's scary they didn't tell you before hope your ok and yes the apple crumble and custard is a must ;) 

Hope I didn't miss anyone!! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks so much ladies. So excited!!!!!


----------



## Samie18

I agree! Get busy lady we need more bfps =o)


----------



## Samie18

Oh and that's really bad re the vaccine. That's potentially a real drug error!!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Grrr I wrote a post and the tablet crashed :( 
Louja definitely wait to test again.
Pinky that is not very good at all re the tetanus. Glad you were ok.
Samie those pics are soooo precious, I love taking photos :) 
Diddums definitely a positive opk :happydance::happydance::happydance: get on it girl :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: take that literally!!!!!
Hello everyone else xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sara how are you doing? 
Amelia we are still waiting for your story lol
Xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls! Thanks for the advice... fingers crossed for a BFP, I just would want to dance and scream and shout... so scary to think I may not be able to conceive!
Have a great Friday and fab weekend xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey honey. I am ok. Just as I think I am getting better emotionally I crash. I feel like this has put too much pressure on to try again and it has ruined the happiness of a future pregnancy too. I wanted that baby so much that now I am too scared to try again


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sara that is a very normal reaction, it is probably going to be tons more difficult emotionally than physically :( You will Im sure be able to enjoy a future pregnancy once youve passed the point where the likelihood of miscarriage passes. Personally, but I havent been in your position, think it would be better to not actively try to get pregnant but not use birth control and if it happens it is meant to be. I firmly believe that everything happens for a reason. You will be able to a great Mummy when the time comes, for now dont pressure yourself and dont feel bad about something you couldnt have done anthing to prevent. :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Sara honey I'm so sorry. Can't image what you must be going through :( think of you and family xxxx have the hospital given you anyone you can talk to? I know my friend went through a really rough period after she had a mc :( xxxxx

Afm Took another three opk this morning. All positive I think xx
https://www.dropbox.com/s/j1btg1llrnzi1vf/Photo 16-11-2012 10 59 16.jpg


----------



## betty14

Sara what your feeling is normal and I second what honey said, Take time to heal emotionally and if it happens its meant to happen :hugs:

Didums def 100% pos go get him haha! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

It takes time Sara. Dont pressure yourself time will help.

Defo positives!! Fingers crossed
xxx


----------



## annanouska

ditto on the opk. Sara just take it day by day, there are some loss groups on here and they will be really supportive im sure if you need some extra help :flower: 

I know this will be a bit harder for the BF mums (but im sure you may have experience form number of nursing sessions) Marcus is still leaving about 6/7 oz a day so the same as dropping a whole bottle. He started doing it when i began the weaning so i stopped weaning as thought it was too much to drop but he's still doing it? :shrug: he has been on the 5 x 7 oz bottles for a good 6 weeks or so now and although he will drink 5 times still he wont take it all. He seems fine in himself. 

I feel quite confused atm as to what to do and the gp's deem it a HV query and HV are useless!!!!!


----------



## betty14

Hmm Beth don't think I can help as I demand feed daisy so every day different... Today she has fed 5 times already an will prob have 2 more feeds .... 

I would say if he is ok in himself and gaining weight I wouldn't worry, hope someone else is of more help to ya :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I think the average is 24-40 oz a day at 4-7 months so hes having plenty. If he's weeing and pooing and looks hydrated then it's not a prob.
I'd step back come out the box and evaluate what your doing. He's growing, healthy, happy and gaining weight so do what you think is right as a mummy. If he'd rather have porridge then give it, it won't kill him and he will really enjoy it. Your his mummy and your doing the best by him and that's all you can do so do what you want and stuff Hv, drs, guidelines etc etc.


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies,

Just an update from me. 

Got my results tonight, dr says all normal. He was reading my notes and he told me, he hadn't prepared and didn't know I had my smear test until I told him!

He said all was fine and keep trying. He hadn't noted down last time that I have been off the pill for 13months either. When I asked him about my AFs being every 2-3 weeks then nothing for 7 weeks he said he wouldn't worry! But that it was probably the case that I wasn't ovulating when it was every 2-3 weeks...

He sent me away with no further appointments or advice. Other than keep trying!! I am so upset and frustrated. 

Sinn x


----------



## Samie18

That's crap Sinn! I'd peruse it further....maybe a different Dr


----------



## betty14

Anna that's fab advice samie gave you, I think mummy's instinct is always right!!!! 

Sinn I am so sorry to hear that how shite! I would definitely persure it with a different doc, do you have a doctor at your surgery that specialises in fertility? X x x


----------



## Diddums

Sinn that's Terrible :( can't you see another dr? Xx


----------



## hay246

Def think u should c another doctor sinn! 

Diddums fingers crossed for you!

Sara honeys advice was spot on.. :flower:

And Anna Samies was for you too. It's so true hv can say all this stuff but its easy to say things from the outside u are his mummy and u deal with him everyday and know what makes him happy and the dropping a bottle I wouldn't worry at all if he is still having 4 7oz and if he wants some porridge or whatever then let him have it that also is made with milk (some are) so that's a bit extra he is getting anyway but I wouldn't worry he isn't skinny or losing weight!

All good with me, my little man just pulls the most funny faces he has me in stitches.
Samie your photoshoot pictures are lovely we really want to get some family ones done and some shots of him on his own he absolutely loves the camera he sees it then stops what he's doing that I'm trying to record and just poses haha! 

X


----------



## PinkyEyes

Has anyone else seen Breaking Dawn part 2 yet? I went last night and thought it was amazing!
My nesting instinct has gone overboard today, hubby and I decorated the living room, it feels so much fresher. Worn out now, but the job was well done! Just got all the other rooms looking like they need some attention now.
Xx


----------



## Samie18

I NEEEDDDDDDD to see it but have no one to go with because Chris will be babysitting!

What do you girls think of these dresses.....
 



Attached Files:







dress1.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7









dress2.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PinkyEyes

They're both lovely Samie! I can't decide which one I prefer - love the fishtail silhouette of the first but the second has a gorgeous neckline. Have you tried any dresses on yet? 
Xx


----------



## hay246

I really like the first one Samie but the other is nice too.

Pinky I'm totally not into twilight lol! 

X


----------



## betty14

Wow samie they are beautiful, I too would say the first but you would need to try on, my dress was one I would never have picked off the hanger! 

Pinky I can't go to see it because I'm still ebf so can't (and tbh not ready to) leave Daisy long enough! Will just wait for the DVD! 

Hay you neeeeeeed to watch them if not for the story for then for Taylor lautner :winkwink: 

X xxx


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies. I didn't have a temp shift this morning 

Could be a couple things I guess
1. We went to the cinema last night (went to see Twilight - amazing!) and I didn't get to sleep until 2.30am. Woke up at 4.50am and again at 5.50 and 6.15am so my temp (36.28c)is no way accurate!
2. I have a massive amount of ewcm last night at 11.30pm so possible I ovulated really late last night and it didn't register with bbt yet? Checked cm today and I'm fairly dry with some sticky patches and no ewcm. Do you think this is possible. I know my temp tomorrow morning will tell but don't wanna stress in the mean time. 

Think I will try to bd again tonight just to make sure we're covered. Hopefully tomorrow I will have a temp shift and we've caught the eggy!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone,
Pinky Ive not really noticed what the Twilight thing is all about but Brandon had seen the earlier films at a mates house and was going to see the new film with a friend yesterday but ended up playing football on a muddy field in some of his most expensive clothes instead :wacko::wacko: Nice that youve done the living room :) To think I had Jack at 31wks and you are almost at that.
Samie Sofia and I looked at the dresses and we prefer the 2nd one! 
Diddums really hope you have caught the egg, dont understand all the temp thing as I only used opks.
Ollie has been running a fever and been off his solids completely for a few days and I thought it was the jabs but now Im not so sure as Jack had a febrile convulsion last night :( he is not too bad in himself today. Doc said his ear was very pink and to keep an eye on it, as ear infections do cause very high fevers Im guessing it could be that in which case may have to go to own gp tomorrow to get antibiotics.
Sofia has now started Guides and is going pottery painting today and Im hoping to go to a friends' mum's pub for lunch this afternoon but will see how the baby boys are! I had a migraine yesterday and realised at 8pm that I hadnt eaten since toast at 10am! Still on the positive Ive lost a stone and 6lb now another stone and a half and Ill be well happy!!


----------



## Samie18

I'm finding it really difficult to find dresses because I refuse to pay silly amount. I also dont want a boob tube one because I have big boobs and DO not want the boob overspill. Not sure if my ass is to fat for the first one and not sure if my boobs are too big for the 2nd......good job I've a while to find one yet.

Hope your boys feel better soon . Illness is pants in the babies. Sophia has started with the runny nose and cracking again! Not sure if it's a continuation of the bronchiolitis or another virus /cold....


----------



## annanouska

i love both the dresses- for you getting married abroad and all sunny i like the second but you do have to try them on. Dress costs vary so much-I had mine hand made, I went to the lady we designed it together picked the fabric etc. I had lace on the bodice that had snowflakes in it! I really enjoyed the whole experience-it cost £500 which considering I had a large train too and was 25 stone :blush: I was really pleased! 

I will join the side note of randomness in that I am cooking roast beef and a roast chicken for tea ( i dont really like beef andrew does!) and it smells lovely!!! Need to jump back on the fat club wagon. 

Samie- the wedding we just went to the lady got her dress from ebay for about £80 and i though it would be terrible but it was absolutely amazing!


----------



## PinkyEyes

I wanted a really expensive dress for my wedding but couldnt justify it - tried it on (£3000 for a dress for one day?!) in a posh shop and loved it. I found a company online who made wedding dresses copied from pictures to your exact measurements, and they made my dress for £180. It wasn't identical to the one I tried on, but I didn't expect it to be - I was just glad it fit beautifully and had the look I wanted. I was so impressed with the company I had them make all my bridesmaids' dresses and my evening dress (stunning 50s style dress a la candy Anthony). I know it's naughty because the designers of the original dresses don't make money from it, but to be honest the high street copies all sorts of designer fashions and for us mere mortals on normal salaries designer products just aren't an option. 
Sorry to hear there are poorly babies, hope they feel better soon. 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey ladies. Returned to work today. Was signed off until Thursday but couldn't see any reason why not to return. Plus I am off Thursday as back to hospital then Friday and Monday holiday so a nice short week to come back to. Can't believe I've been off 2 weeks. Slightly gutted about this weekend as this would have been 12 week scan x


----------



## Diddums

Aww Sara hugs to you :( xxxxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Oh Sara, thinking of you. Xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awwww Sarah I am sorry, thinking of you!!

Feel really upset, 2nd month of trying and got my AF on Sunday (2days early). Came off Cerazette last day of Sept, had AF 24 days later and this month had AF 26 days later... Seem short cycles to my usual 28 that I had prior to being on Cerazatte. Glad I'm getting AFs, do you think this is normal... Will I be ovulating? Or will it take getting back to a 28day cycle. We BD all month so I don't think we missed an opportunity... I'm so gutted!! 
I'm a teacher and I've been extremely stressed with work, I've been off with stress due to my manager bullying me and other work related problems... I know stress can affect pregnancy happening... Now it's beginning to settle down I hope that helps too!!!
I really thought this would be my month... I want to be a Mummy, I'm now worrying whether I can conceive??? Xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Louja I hear you! That's exactly how I felt for the first few months coming off cerazette. I'm a teacher too (so is Amelia) and I'm sure the stress of the job doesn't help. My cycles were all over the place from 24 days to 36 days for months - I think the body takes a while to reset after cerazette stops everything, but I'm sure you will get there. You could try using opk sticks then you'll know if you're ovulating, plus you can track the stages of your cycle which can help your doctor if you do eventually need help. Remember it takes a normal couple with no fertility issues up to a year to conceive, so you're still at the early stages - next month could be your month. 
Xx


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies got my cross hairs this morning. Officially 3dpo!!! :) xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooh 3dpo exciting stuff diddums :)


----------



## sara15h1986

Fingers crossed diddums


----------



## hay246

still waiting for amelia story lol

diddums exciting!

sara hope u r ok :flower:

louja it is so frustrating and the symptoms of coming off and being pregnant are so similar, but you will get there, and the wait is worth it 
xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Got everything crossed for you diddums! 
I had to go back to the dr today (I seem to be visiting there a lot at the moment) as I'm feeling rundown, have a lump on my neck and was worried I might have a uti as well. Apparently the lump is one of my glands which are up because I have a viral infection, and my urine showed traces of White cells so the dr decided to send it off for further tests before he prescribes antibiotics. Dr told me to rest and drink fluids, so I've spent the afternoon on the sofa having cuddles with my doggy, who bless him, has not left my side at all. 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Sara glad you are back to work hope your feeling ok :hugs: 

Louja it's massively early days for you yet they say 6 mths for the return of normal cycles, keep positive and try not to stress! 

Didums.... Yay for 3dpo I have everything crossed!!!! 

Pinky sorry to hear your not feeling too well, rest up and I hope your back on your feet soon! 

I've been feeling really really tired last couple of weeks so I've bought some breast feeding multi vits to see if it helps! If not will visit gp! 

How is everyone else doing? 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone,
Jack has been ok since his convulsion but Ollie has been a nightmare! Cant remember which day as Im so sleep deprived but in 16hrs he slept for hour and a half:dohh::dohh:
Betty the multi vits prob are a good idea.
Hope the infection clears up soon pinky.
Hay Im waiting on Amelia too :haha::haha:
Louja it isvery early days, it will happen sooner when you are less stressed about it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Samie18

Nice to see it's busy again!!
Hope your feeling a bit better sara

Dont be too down louja it will happen.

Got everything crossed didddums.

Hopefully you get some sleep soon honey. It's such hard going when they are poorly.

Hope your feeling a bit better about marcus and the feeding Beth

Trust everyone else is good

XX


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thanks for the support girlies much appreciated!! Extremely heavy AF today... Can never remember it being this bad!!

On a happy note, went to look at a new house today with my fiancé (we are getting married in 2years- it's all booked, just saving up now!) and looks like we are going to have it... Only renting but with the hope to buy it possibly one day... It's through a friend, it's beautiful and we are so made up as it's all polished and shiny new... Hope to move before Crimbo... Fingers crossed!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok and having a nice week xxx


----------



## annanouska

Good news on the move Lou :flower: Hope Amelia has found somewhere to move to also :thumbup: 

Poor you Honey,sounds like it has been a bit hectic for you. 

Marcus has a horrid cough and cold but hes quite happy, he had his first dose of Calpol ever as he had a temperature. He is drinking all his 7 oz bottles at the minute-possible with the cold keeping fluids up. 

Think I may start the weaning again very slowly when he is 5 months or so. Betty-you have prob done this but sign up to Hipp and Plum etc you get lots of free samples!! I will be making my own foods mainly but am happy to get freebies plus a few of them are handy for first tasters. 

Think we may be having the 4 month sleep regression?? Fingers crossed its not toooo horrid just yet but he has always been a good sleeper but past couple of weeks takes him a bit longer to drop off and wakes up a lot in the night eg if I go to the loo he wakes, when we go to bed he wakes etc he never used to! He also has this really annoying trick of lifting his legs and hips up and slamming them down in the crib! He even does it when asleep now too :nope: I wouldnt mind but it wakes me up then I cant get back to sleep so I am more exhausted now than I was when he was a NB! xxx


----------



## annanouska

ohhh.....can anyone suggest any baby crafts? we do footprints, saltdough footprints-handprints are yet impossible due to the clenching syndrome but I have no idea what else to do :nope: I just like to let him do crafts as an activity xxx


----------



## pink23

Hi everyone, we are all doing good. Esmae is now on 2 meals a dy and loving it lol o was eating my diner and she kept opening her mouth thinking it was her dinner, its nice to have not so sloppy nappies.
Betty - I'm the same with tiredness it's horrible when you just want to sleep but obviously can't. I try and sleep now once I've expressed at 9:00 so I'm in bed majority of the time 9:30. Sometimes I wake up and feel so drained but think maybe I've slept too long .
Caleb has just started rainbow tots. Monday and Wednesday 2hrs in the morning. By the time I have walked there and back I get about 1hr to myself but it goes to quick but its nice for caleb to have his own time as he is quite clingy at the moment and I go back to work January .
Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## nexis

Hi everyone :) I haven't posted here in a long while, just thought I'd drop in and let you all know that I'm now ltttc. Still on 1000mg met daily and waiting on an HSG and SA. I've been back to the hospital and they've mentioned clomid but want to check everything else first which I'm happy about. The metformin seems to have cut down my cycles (in my sig) so now just waiting to see if that will continue :) hope you're all good :D


----------



## Diddums

Nice to hear from you Nexis. So you know whether you are ovulating in your latest cycles? Metformin def seems to be helping!

5dpo here and I guess too early for symptoms anyway! I don't feel positive at all. Worried that i'll have another 8 day LP ruining my chances. I think I might testing in a couple days. I know too early but at least I get to take a couple before AF lol xxx


----------



## betty14

Hey sorry I've been mia not been 100% and just busy with Daisy, think her teeth are on the move so she has been extra mummy glued! Also got a cough from her cousin so hoping that doesn't get too bad!! 

We started weaning on Monday, so far do good she loves pear the most and already does the baby bird opening her mouth :cloud9: 

Honey hope your getting some more sleep :hugs:

Pink glad your doing ok! Well done on your 6mths pumping, truly amazing!! :happydance:

Nexis lovely to hear from you, hope the met continues to help :) 

Didums I have everything crossed for you, try not to torture yourself with early testing...but do keep us all posted! 

X x x


----------



## nexis

Diddums said:


> Nice to hear from you Nexis. So you know whether you are ovulating in your latest cycles? Metformin def seems to be helping!
> 
> 5dpo here and I guess too early for symptoms anyway! I don't feel positive at all. Worried that i'll have another 8 day LP ruining my chances. I think I might testing in a couple days. I know too early but at least I get to take a couple before AF lol xxx

I've got no idea if I'm ovulating tbh. I hadn't up until July, and had another blood test last week but can't get the results from my doctor so have to wait til feb to see consultant :(


----------



## Diddums

Ouch! I can't remember whether you uses opk or charted? Is there anyway you can ring the receptionist for your specialist and ask for the results?


----------



## nexis

Diddums said:


> Ouch! I can't remember whether you uses opk or charted? Is there anyway you can ring the receptionist for your specialist and ask for the results?

I gave up on opks as I've never had a positive. They don't always work with PCOS and the same for temping. It was so all over the shop I decided it wasn't worth the stress :) the doctors have told me the results were sent to the hospital and they won't give them over the phone.


----------



## Diddums

That's pants! Did you never get a positive opk or were you getting a lot of positives? On my long annovulatory 6-8 month cycle ingot almost positives but they were never positive. Only on my two ovulatory cycles did I get blaring positives. Same with temping. Temperature was all over the place during annovulatory cycles but more consistent this last ovulatory cycle. 

What results are you waiting for? Hormone panel? I also have another appointment beginning of feb :)


----------



## Diddums

Small temp drop. Hopefully it doesn't mean anything!


----------



## nexis

Diddums said:


> That's pants! Did you never get a positive opk or were you getting a lot of positives? On my long annovulatory 6-8 month cycle ingot almost positives but they were never positive. Only on my two ovulatory cycles did I get blaring positives. Same with temping. Temperature was all over the place during annovulatory cycles but more consistent this last ovulatory cycle.
> 
> What results are you waiting for? Hormone panel? I also have another appointment beginning of feb :)

I never got a positive. It was 21 day bloods I had done to see if I had ovulated, although my shortest cycle has been 36 days so even if I did O this cycle I doubt that would show it up. Just waiting on AF so I can book my hsg. DH has his SA on Monday :)


----------



## sara15h1986

Got the all clear from the hospital on Thursday. Misscarriage is complete


----------



## Honeybear1976

AwwSara hope you are feelin ok. I guess it is good to get the all clear :hugs:


----------



## sara15h1986

Had pains this weekend. Not sure if its ovulation or something else. Will just sit and wait for period x


----------



## annanouska

Fresh start for you now Sara :hugs: 

Nexis and Diddums-things are at least progressing for you and you are getting the help you need :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is well :shrug: 

What is it with some people on this forum (not directed to any of our lovely ladies in here!)? If you ask for advice/general query some people seem hell bent on just being really rude and critical in their reply :nope: just dont get some people!!!


----------



## sara15h1986

Hope you are ok Anna xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Awww Anna, I just stick to this thread cos you're all so lovely and I always get good advice here. I read the other forums but don't post much. 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Even though a miscarriage page was advised to me by someone here I have always stayed with This page. I feel like I can chat away here and no one judges. Just sends best wishes and advise x


----------



## Samie18

Told you Beth everyone portrays they are perfect but behind closed doors you'd see that they say what they want people to think and lie!

Keep smiling
X


----------



## betty14

I'm the same I read the other forums but rarely post I find ppl to be a little stand offish if they don't 'know' you! 

I think we have a fab bunch of ladies in here now :)

Took Daisy to the doc this morn as she has a nasty cold and is very wheezy she doesn't have an infection and the doc said its what they call a happy wheeze bless her! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Hey Everyone :flower: 

Been MIA for a bit-not due to the weirdo people here (in the other bits!) just been busy. I am still in a lot of pain with this disc/nerve problem-stopped my private physio as cant afford to carry on and got my nhs one next week :thumbup: The sad truth is i think the original disc has popped back in but now the pelvis issue is irritating another nerve-it makes it really painful to sit down and sleep too :nope: 

Marcus has a little high chair now so he sometimes likes to sit in the kitchen and watch what you are doing. We have a bumbo type thing but atm he seems to detest it :shrug:. I am re-starting weaning of a sort this week-yesterday he had some baby rice which tbh looked vile so I have lifted one of the frozen pear purees out today, he only has a tiny taste right now so I will see how he goes. 

He can sort of sit on his own now :happydance: you still have to balance him with his hands but he will sit there ok without you helping him. Parents are doing the crimbo run this weekend and have asked for him to have his pressie early as it is a walker and bouncer thing so they thought he may like ot bounce a bit-hopefully he likes it :thumbup: 

How is everyone? Not long for Mrs H and Pink Eyes now-then we need some new BFPs coming in :flower: 

xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls!
Hope you're all well. Things have started to settle with work, so just looking forward to a nice Christmas with my fiance and family!
We move house on the 15th December... I must be crazy! Trying to relax into trying for a baby and think it will happen when my body is ready... just gets to me a bit when every week someone else announces they are pregnant and I would love it to be me... one day, I hope!! I'm going to do the OPKs in the new year and just enjoy BD this month :) Fingers crossed for a BFP. Hugs xxx


----------



## betty14

Hey Louja we moved on 17th dec last yr! It's craziness :haha: are you moving to a bigger house? 

I'm sure your relaxed attitude towards your bfp will help, It WILL happen one day!! When it's meant to be it will be I am living proof of that :winkwink:

Hope everyone is well I'm around lurking but busy with poorly bubs :( 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I am still waiting for my first period since miscarriage. And although I thought I would be really patient this time about getting pregnant this time round I can already feel my urge for the BFP
Crazy isn't it


----------



## annanouska

dont think its crazy think its natural :flower: 

keep positive and relaxed and things go in the right direction.......although i was never like that! 

Marcus is absolutely exhausted hes tucked up in bed now. trying to keep him in with us a bit longer but he will be migrating soon i think as he is too big for the crib :cry: 

tried strawberry and apple today-there was somewhat a disagreement over portion sizes and I had a very stroppy baby once his taster had gone!!!


----------



## betty14

Sara definitely not crazy! Hope you get your period soon :hugs:

Anna what did you do about strawb pips? If he wants more then give him more, I started with the tiny pots for daisy but she was finishing them so I've upped it a little, going to do apple porridge in the morning using my bm :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

:shrug: i had no idea how much to give him! I had been doing about 1/3 of those little pots from boots :haha: I will confess-the strawberry and apple is an Ella's Kitchen one-they do a good range of 100% fruit/veg organic pouches that you can also freeze. I wouldnt use them long term but for some things at the minute its working cheaper than making as strawberries are out of season. I think you could sieve the pips out but would take a bit!! These are completely smooth with no pips-he had pumpkin, sweetcorn and peas today. That was an Ella's too as i wouldnt know what ot do with the skin from corn- i know he would manage it a bit older. Which AK book is best? think I need to invest in one. 

Today he has learnt this weird shreeking noise and thinks its so funny. He sounds like a baby bird on death row to be fair!!!!! hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Samie18

We had the Ellas kitchen and hipp organic stuff too but Sophia hated the fruit purees so we just waited until she could chew a bit. I got the weaning book but hardly used it. The whole I'll cook her for the week soon got boring so she ate what we did lol


----------



## annanouska

:haha: i know what you mean Sam, will have him on the same meals asap once he is old enough! I do randomly batch cook anyway so I will make some then. Marcus seems to love fruit puree-so far (since we restarted) he has had baby rice to which he couldnt care less, pear which he loved, strawberry and apple which was he fave and hte pumpkin thing today which he enjoyed too.....note to self, trying to offer food before the bottle when he was hungry really didnt work!!


----------



## betty14

Ah I see! Well I might just peel the outer layer with the pips off... 

I have her baby rice this morning it was horrid and she hated it, dunno if I did anything wrong but when I warmed it up it went all runny :shrug: anywhoo she hated it so its not a concern lol! 

I love love love making the little pots up but she will eventually eat with us :thumbup:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I loved making the AK recipes and felt such an achievement seeing all the pots in the freezer :happydance: hurray for batch cooking. Now he eats everything we eat to a certain extent providing its not really unhealthy! :happydance:


----------



## betty14

Oh Anna I have the AK weaning book and the toddler an baby meal planner kindly from honey :) 

They are amazing and can't wait to get stuck in making meals from them! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

ohhh will have a look just she has so many I had no idea where to start! 

Baby rice is really runny, you didnt do it wrong at all-its like trying to feed them water on a spoon! Marcus doesnt care for it much either! had a voucher for 4 free pouches of Hipp so just got some cauliflower, carrots and peas in pouches!


----------



## hay246

Hi all!

I bought the AK book looked through thought it looked great but am still yet to cook anything in it. Haha! He is going through a phase of not wanting to hardly eat! It's a nightmare but he is stil happy so trying not to worry think its teething or bit of cold. 

Finally we are exchanging on house tomorrow I am so bloody excited!!x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooh hope the exchanging goes well, exciting stuff :) Its my first born baby boys' 12th birthday today, cant believe it. :(


----------



## betty14

Ooh hay that's exciting stuff! Hope it all goes smoothly! 

Don't worry about him not eating if he is bright enough, my niece goes through phases where she barely eats a thing! 

Happy birthday to your son honey! Hope be has a fab day!!

X x x


----------



## annanouska

did you think 12 years ago now you would have 4?! hope you have a great day x 

hay-brill news excited for you. 

its freezing here -2 when i just went out, we are all wrapped up-marcus is dozing in his coat as he nodded off in the car and its still a bit nippy in here xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls,

Having lots of pains so thought I'd seek your advice! Had 2 AFs since coming off Cerazette, approx 26day cycle each time.
Today I'm on cycle day 13, I think I'm ovulating. I've got cramps and pains in my lower back and mainly on the left side of my lower abdomen and shooting pinches from below; what do you think this is? I've not experienced it before- is it to with ovulating?

Thanks girls- hope you're well! Xx


----------



## betty14

Louja sounds like ovulation pains, have you got any opk? Would maybe be worth taking one to see!! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

betty14 said:


> Louja sounds like ovulation pains, have you got any opk? Would maybe be worth taking one to see!!
> 
> X x x

Hi Betty,

I'm going to do OPKs next month... thought I'd leave it one more month before I tried the OPKs and see how I get on... fingers crossed I won't need to buy them. 

No pains today... thank goodness, it was pretty uncomfortable... hopefully a good sign! 

Ovulation diary calculator estimated that I ovulated yesterday but to BD from last Thursday until Monday, so trying to cover all days without thinking about it too much and just enjoying BD time with my fiance :winkwink:

Can't believe it's only 23 days until Christmas... and I move house before then... so much to do, bought a few cards, wrapping paper and decs, but little else!

We are getting a real Christmas tree, but we can't get it until after we move, as otherwise it will be too much hassle... so tree shopping it is the 16th December... the day after we move, think I'm mad but it's our first Christmas in our own home as we didn't move in together until January this year... we should of been in the house we are in now but have managed to move sooner which we are happy about, nicer house, better area and the option to buy once we've saved a deposit in a few years time!

How is everyone? All sorted for Christmas?! xxx


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies

I got AF on 11dpo so had an LP of 10 days last cycle which is better than the 8 days in January. I got my progesterone tested and worryingly the level was only 12nmol/l. The normal range says that it's non ovulatory but I think I ovulated but have low progesterone levels so wouldn't be able to sustain a pregnancy even if we caught the egg. Explains my short LP. It doesn't make sense that I haven't ovulated. ESP as my charts opk and cm etc all line up. Otherwise it would be a massive coincidence that in two cycles I got a positive opk then got AF 10/12 days later? And the cycles that I didn't get an opk my progesterone was <1nmol/l. 

What do you ladies think? I don't think I will bother discussing it with my gp as he said you can't have an LP shorter than 14 days. I see my fertility specialist in 9 weeks so hopefully she will listen to me. ESP if I can show her my charts and prog levels. In the meantime if I get another opk and temp rise I will get my progesterone levels tested again. 

Sorry for the long post. Hope everyone had a good weekend. I've been really ill but feeling slightly better now xx


----------



## betty14

Louja def go with the flow this month and hopefully you won't need the opk! 

Good luck with the move sound like you are organised! We still have things in boxes like ornaments etc from when we moved last yr :wacko: 

Diddums your doc sounds like a knob :haha: of course you can have a lp less than 14 days! I think you def ovulated with everything lining up the way it did I think that you are right and may have a progesterone problem, hopefully your fs will be more helpful, there are def things that can be done, my friend has low progesterone and she was given progesterone cream for the first 12 wks of her pregnancy :thumbup: 

Well done on your weightloss that's amazing, I bet you feel fab! I need to get back on it and lose some again, not going to while ebf tho as it makes me really hungry :haha:

Hope everyone else is well, been very quiet in here again! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I get ovulation pains louja like really sharp shooting pains so could have been..

I defo think you ovulated diddums. And if low progesterone is the issue then they give progesterone like betty said. I wouldn't bother with the gp just wait for the specialist.

Not very organised for Christmas here yet but Ah well lol

X


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey everyone. Just checking in. Hope all ok

Still waiting for my first period after miscarriage. Had some niggles. Tried to make fun out I it. Me and the OH have put a bet on for it ha ha. I say 5th dec and he says 7th. 

He is bound to win :)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey girlies :)
Been really busy but have been checking in but its been very quiet in here. Brandon had a nice birthday and went out with his mates on the wkend, they grow up so fast :cry:
Sofia's hit her double figures today, cant believe it. We had a meal at Frankie and Bennys on friday which was fab, price wa even better, there is an app called vouchercloud, get it girls we had £10 off the bill coz of the app. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
Sofia chose The Harvester for this evening, it was awful, food was cold and the waitress finished her shift didnt tell us and new waitress didnt know that first waitress had taken Sofias cake so we left and lit the candle etc at home :dohh::cry:
We go away for the weekend on friday bound for the Polar Express, excited about that I am :haha::haha: Then our teeny tiny preemie will be 5 next wednesday 12/12/12 :)
We are due a fresh wave of bfps here now and long long overdue a birth announcement story from Amelia. 
Anna I thought we would have the 2 big uns as we then had a boy and a girl. I actually wanted another before Sofia turned 1 but Col wasnt keen, when Sofia turned 3 ish he said ok lets have 1 more! Took 17 months to conceive our tiny man and Ollie was our gorgeous corner to complete my square :) I hate odd numbers!
Anyway enough rambling, hope everyone had a nice wkend? Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ollie ready for bed :)
 



Attached Files:







20121203_215539.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## annanouska

honey...........who stole your baby?!!! he is so grown up :wacko: 

We are ok-Marcus got his walker at the weekend...funny as he loves it but cant reach floor properly so just loves to play with the toys. 

He is food mad! Today I had an ice cream and he kicked off as he saw the spoon and thought it was for him. he was obviously unimpressed as he grabbed out and stuck his hand in and got a fistful of vanilla ice cream-he didnt like it! 

we do need some new BFPs here and deffo need to know all about Amelia-it is Mrs H next? then Pink Eyes?? I saw Abbi has set up her buisiness-great news :happydance: xxxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey all! 

Sorry I have been neglecting this forum! Been so busy. Found a house so that's good. 

I haven't done my birth story yet! Would you want to read it? I might have time a bit later x 

Hope you're all well sorry for mad quick post x


----------



## AmeliaLily

I need to change my ticker too


----------



## Honeybear1976

Absolutely we want to read it  How are you finding mummyhood? Are you bf, cant remember if you said you wanted to? He is absolutely gorgeous :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Exciting about the house x


----------



## betty14

Aww honey he is scrummy! Such a cutie pie! 

Amelia yes would love to! Hope mummy hood is treating you well! He is a handsome little man! 

Fab about the house too when do you move?

X x x


----------



## annanouska

hmmm.....we have high chair issues!!!! 

I have been baking mince pies for the babies christmas party tomorrow (ok the mince pies are for the adults!) and thought it would be nice for Marcus to watch. All was good in the high chair, I gave him some measuring spoons and spatula to play with and didnt put the tray bit on to try and make it different from meal times....how wrong! 

He managed 10/15 mins then went off on one staring at his food cupboard, waving at me. I took him out and put him on the floor play mat but nothing worked until I put him back in the chair and gave him some apple! cheeky begger!


----------



## Samie18

Ahhhh so pleased he is liking his food =o)


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna bless him! We don't have a high chair yet Daisy sits in her activity chair.... Makes for interesting brekkie time some days :haha: 

Glad he is liking his food, does he have a fav yet? 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Betty-so far he has eaten everything!! I have a collection of Ellas Kitchen and am still working through them all but he seems to love strawberry and apple. Today he will be trying his first home made meal of carrots, swede and baby milk! I just blended it down into a smooth puree. 

He hates baby rice and porridge but Hipp Organic do a banana and peach cereal which he likes-it looks like porridge!

How do you progress from tasters? I have been making sure he keeps his milk up as heard they shouldnt drop milk until 6 months? He is enjoying food but so far I just offer once a day then give him his milk as usual? Im pretty sure i am meant to do something different but no idea what. Going to take him TUesday for a 5 month weigh in xxx


----------



## annanouska

:cry: girls.....it was a disaster! I have him my home made puree and he didnt like it at all! I then offered him Hipp Cauliflower, carrot and pea and he hated that more!!! 

I really want him to like home made things and I got worried over Ellas after somebody on the weaning but said event heir svoury ones are too sweet (no sugar just mixed with fruit sometimes too) so I tried the new Hipp one to try and make sure he doesnt just like sweet and it ended up everywhere! he absolutely hated it not sure what to do now?


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna dont worry there will be plenty more stuff he may not like. Cauliflower is a very strong taste so may have been that. Reason they dont recommend dropping any milk is coz they recommend to not wean till 6months. Sounds like the one meal a day is fine for now. The hipp cereal was enjoyed by mine too  They reackon too that a baby would need to try a taste at least 10-15 times before you couod be sure that they dont like it? You sound like you are doing a great job, dont question yourself :hugs::hugs:
Ollie is currently throwing his cheese sandwiches onto the floor :haha:


----------



## hay246

Anna they go through phases of not wanting things allister is terrible at the moment just loves cheese and if all else fails I give him something cheesy. It all goes well for a good few mouthfuls then he just won't eat anymore! Nightmare!
But other than that he is fine he keeps standing on his own now - so cute!
Thanks for congrats about house, we are just getting quotes for heating, rewire etc and just hoping people's schedules aren't too full as it slows everything down!

Amelia would love to hear your story glad u r well. 

To everyone else :hi: I'm on my phone and can't remember everything! 

X


----------



## sara15h1986

Been 4 weeks since miscarriage and still waiting for AF!!!! Annoying


----------



## betty14

Aw Anna don't worry I'm sure he will come to like them, Daisy is the other way she devours my purees but not so keen in box cereals! Her most fab so far is pear :) 

Like the others said don't worry too much they go through phases, my niece will only eat cold food, always has and on her terms lol! She is going through a phase of barely eating anything! 

As for the next steps I think you can be baby led still, I am still just giving Daisy purée before her first feed am :thumbup: she is being a funny one at the mo not really having her milk properly she is teething so think that's playing a major role :( 

Hay, hope the house comes together quickly! How exciting!!

Sara how frustrating hopefully it won't be long away! 
X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I really thought it would be here this week. I put a bet on for the 5th and OH said 7th ha ha


----------



## hay246

Think you just got to be patient and try not to think about it Sara :flower:
X


----------



## pink23

Hi all hope your well. I keep meaning to post but on my phone its a pain and i mess it up.
We are all good, cant believe esmae is nearly 7months. some days i wish I could look back on the first few weeks again as it seems so far back. Im now combi feeding as I was happy to get to 6 months and plus I try to have busy days so its sometimes hard to express out and about. She probably has about 2 out of 5 feeds bm.
I wont lie but I will be glad to be back at work. I need routine and adult company. Caleb is still going through a tantrum stage and its so hard at times. I keep wondering where I went wrong and how I can help but it seems no matter what I do he likes to play up. He is going through a " i want stage " and its horrible. I am secretly hoping when we finally get a answer about his ears it will help things. I do think it affects him. We are due a hearing test but haven't heard anything yet so I'm ringing tomorrow as we need to get it sorted. I just keep being pushed backwards and forward between children's centre and drs but he has had fluid since august now and surely its not fair on him. Im going to explain it is affecting him now .xx sorry for the moan x


----------



## betty14

Aww pink well done for getting to nearly 7 mths youve done really well!! 

As for Calebs ears it def could be contributing... My nephew has had 2 sets of grommets for glue ear, the specialist told my sis that when they have the fluid and their hearing isn't 100% they lip read which wears them out so their behaviour declines, once my nephew had the second set and his hearing improved so did his behaviour! 

X x x


----------



## pink23

I've just been to the gem centre where they do hearing test and we are booked in for 4th jan so just got to wait now but really want something done now . 
Just been to his nativity and he was Joseph &#55357;&#56832;he didn't do much but it was cute , I can't believe he is 3 xx


----------



## annanouska

Saw the nativity pic-very cute :flower: 

I keep trying Marcus on different things but we are still on the...if it has fruit it is good if there is no fruit i dont like it phase! He is teething too so is going through so horrible days. it is the bottom two middle and they are so hard and feel like they are just there but been like that for a couple of weeks. He is on Ashton and Parsons (seriously got too much) and calpol and teething rings etc. 

Having a horrid time atm-what with him acting up and then all the appliances have broken! We have had to get a new washer and cooker. The cooker wouldnt sit right due to the gas pipe for hob so capped that and now ordered a new induction hob (came today loving that appliances online!) but microwave has stopped going around too!!!!!!!! 

I dont feel at all Christmassy-I am soooo excited normally but this year I really am not in the mood :nope:


----------



## betty14

Pink glad you have an appointment fingers crossed they will sort him out quickly :)

Saw the pic he looked so cute! 

Anna it says in the AK book that some babies prefer sweet veggies to start because their milk is sweet... So maybe try mixing a little apple with carrot or sweet potato he might prefer that? 

Having said that I really wouldn't worry too much, my niece absolutely hates vegetables if any kind but will devour any fruit you put in front of her! Stick at it and keep trying the veg here and there I'm sure he will in time :) 

Sorry to hear about all the appliances going wrong our washing machine went wron a few weeks ago its rubbish!!! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

I got a new ticker! I'll really try to do my story this evening when Joel is asleep!


----------



## Samie18

Hi girls hope everyone is good.

Glad you have an appointment pink.

Give your body time to heal Sara.

Beth don't stress things will happen eventually. Sophia always ate everything but her faves were the boots organic jars.

We went for the 1yr jabs today. I agonised so much about the mmr because if anything ever did happen I'd be devastated and never forgive myself specially when mumps measles and rubella aren't life threatening if she did get it. But she had it anyway coz Chris wouldn't let me not let her have it =o (
She hardly cried got a choc and got over it. Got everything crossed she'll be ok


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi girls! I've been really busy trying to get things set up for when I go on maternity leave. Haven't had a chance to read the posts since my last visit, so I'll now find out what you've all been up to!
Xx


----------



## betty14

Yay for the new ticker Amelia!! 

Samie try not to worry I'm sure Sophia will be fine! Glad she was a champ and didn't cry too much!! 

Pinky I cannot get over how quick your pregnancy is going!! How are you feeling? 

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Eehh hi everyone-I haven't been on here in ages!! I am no on after it's leave so have caught up on this thread. I hope everyone is well!!
Happy birthday to your 5 year old-how was Polar Express honey?
Pinkyeyes-you're due not long after me-when do you finish work? 
I finished work at the right time-I have tarted having restless sleep and need to nap so am glad I am finished work now.
Oohhhh less than 2 weeks till Christmas-how exciting.......awww I hope the babies enjoy their first Christmases!!
I predict a white Christmas


----------



## betty14

Aww mrs h glad to hear from you! Hope your enjoying your leave! 

Just over a month to go eeee how exciting! Are you ready? 

It's been super quiet in here again I must check about 4 times a day to see if anyone posts haha! 

X x x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hiya  
Yes i am all pretty much sorted-i am going to re-pack my hospital bag after my tour of the maternity unit-it's so hot in there I will change to summer nightwear  
Although I can't wait for a cuddle and to meet bubs.....I will miss feeling them move around inside me


----------



## annanouska

:flower: I haven't been on much as its been so hectic! we finally have appliances all fitted-didnt realise how rubbish our cooker was until now! 

Mrs H i took a pocket mini fan, couldnt have managed without it I hate being hot.

Marcus is a real Mr Split Personality atm! One minute he is great then non stop screaming for no apparent reason-it's like NB colic on a 5mo!! Think it is his teeth tbh so we use the teethy thing and the powder and after 2 hours non stop screaming yesterday (he was never a screamy baby even as a nb) we had calpol too! 

He had some of my home made brocolli and carrot puree :happydance:. After a few days of no fruit he had strawberry and apple for lunch, poor thing didnt know what to do was so excited! :haha: I think he can have strawberry and apple for Christmas dinner! I am working through the random pouches I have and by the time they have been used he prob will be 6 months so trying to get him nearly 100% on same menu but as ever it is play it by ear! 

finally rolled back to front yesterday :thumbup: cant so front to back yet but to be honest he never tries too hard. 

We are inbetween nappy sizes :nope: 3's are too short in body but perfect fit 4's are too big. Currently working through every brand and size combination out there-driving me mad! He does so well in little angels but the 4 is just huge.


----------



## Samie18

back to front rolling is harder than front to back so hes doing fab!

I'm so busy with working that i hardly post now =o( but i do check in ofter.

Cant wait for the new bubba news

xx


----------



## betty14

Aww yes they keep it soooo blinking warm in there!! I packed a dressing town but never wore it! And it was only a cotton one! 

Pack slippers you don't mind walking to the car in too! I couldn't put my shoes back on after so was a godsend! 

It's strange how you feel I can honestly say as excited as I was to meet daisy I wasn't desparate for my pregnancy to be over I loved being pregnant!! 

Any inkling on if its a pink or blue?

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Haha Betty I went to the car in jammas dressing gown and slipper and also went to gp the same way at 2 days pp! I remember everyone looking at me like I was white trash so I snapped and said something about how I had a baby 2 days ago and my legs have swollen up so bad I can't get up th stairs to get clothes so go away! 

I honestly thought he would pop out and my legs would just go back down....didn't think they would get worse!! 

:witch: has arrived today...eh?! That's 5 since I've had Marcus and I'm back on cerazette so v weird. I think I need to come off it tbh as it gives me terrible ov type pains near enough constantly recently. Think we will discuss our plans in new year. I'd like to ntnp and just see - none of the opks and stress. Tbh we never seem to :sex: much anyway somebody is always ill or tired or something or another :haha: 

Marcus is full of a cold and has a bad cough so we are in easy clothes watching DVDs all day-bad mummy with tv but he struggles to breath when he gets excited ATM xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna are you having regular af now? 

I often wonder what mine will be like once they return! 

It's soooooooooooo quiet in here these days! :( 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

:shrug: Betty-She vanished after an hour :dohh: I was a bit more regular but obv all a bit weird on the mini pill atm. I really do want to come off it in new year and let body settle again. 

where has everyone gone? thought I had frightened them all away :haha: xxx


----------



## hay246

hi all, 

sorry been hectic, allister been having tantrums now the little monkey, and still off his food, and has become mr independent and has to do it all himself! hes getting there with walking he just holds my finger and walks and stands alone!

hows everyone??
my last day of work tomorrow until 28th cant wait!! :)

work started on house, all very exciting 

xx


----------



## pink23

Hi everyone . I had the dr ring me Friday turns out I have low iron leveks so I wasn't just being lazy wanting that afternoon nap lol . So it's iron tablets for me lets hope they help .
My AF turns up when it likes, I had 2 that were pretty regular but last was about 2 weeks late. 
I went into work yesterday and crazy as it seems I can't wait to go back which Is 5th jan . Need some adult conversation and time when I'm not telling caleb off .
Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## betty14

Anna that is weird!! Would you like your babies close? 

Hay that's super exciting! Any idea how long till your in? Is there much work to do? 

Pink can't believe your back to work that has gone soooooo fast! 

I had bloods done Friday because I've been feeling off and really tired lately waiting on results but my gp is checking iron levels too! Hope you feel better now your. On the iron tablets :)

Is everyone looking forward to Xmas!! I am so excited, I love Xmas anyway but this year I'm extra excited!!!! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

we are watching the jungle book- Marcus loves it!!!!! 

betty-I think I would like them close together and we all know these things dont always happen as quickly as we want. Hubby is 40 in sep and im worried he will feel ' too old' in a couple years time. 

little worried tbh, got odd cramps today and bit of a v light and pinkish bleed? all very confusing! 

Hay, Marcus is really independent but too young to be so he tries to feed himself (milk and food) and it is a nightmare! Hope Allister starts eating again soon for you. 

Pink glad they sorted you out, I am exhausted but its because i dont sleep well due to my ailments. got physio again tomorrow and may ahve to see gp again for some new pills as I really struggle with this lack of sleep. 

hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## hay246

hope you feel better soon pink and tabs work, it is def nice to have a little break at work, 3 days is enough for me though couldnt do anymore!

betty i think we will be in by end of feb i hope anyway, currently having to have new floors in some rooms, and will need new bathroom, needs rewiring, central heating, electrician starting around boxing day, and alot is cosmetic but theres things that need to be done before we can do anything kind of thing.

we go on holiday in 3 weeks though so lookin forward to that, but not the flight of 6 hours with Mr Fidget bum!! :-/ 

took him to doctors today as he keeps being really whingy and was up from 4 with him but no temp, ears fine, checked his breathing etc, so think its just teething! 

xx


----------



## Samie18

Hay sounds like you have a few hectic months coming up. You'll have to let me know how the flight goes I've been dreading ours since I booked it!

Hope the iron helps pink. 
Glad betty and Beth and babies are good =o)

I'm working loads this week to cram it all in before crimbo. I finish nights on sat morn then were gonna attempt a dreaded day time drive to Manchester before possible driving back boxing day morn if she travels up ok if not coming back crimbo day night before im back to work. It's the first year ever we've not been back for new year =o (

Hope honey, kix, abbi and all the ttc'ers are good
Chris sis found out today she's having a girl....well a 60% chance it's a girl which to me are crap odds when it's 50/50 anyway lol


X


----------



## annanouska

so sam its a girl or a boy with a small willy atm then LOL :haha: 

marcus has a mini tooth after weeks of hard gums!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 

ok its not really a tooth but a bit has now come through it is like a little grainy bit on his gum and after 10 minutes crocodile wrestling him to the floor i deff saw the little white grain LOL! 

Any idea how long it will take to come through? dreading it as no doubt it will be over christmas with a nutty baby! x


----------



## betty14

Gosh hay that sound like its going to be hard work but will be so worth it in the end!! You will be all moved in before you know it! 

Samie hope work goes by quick for you! Is it still manically busy? Hope your journeys are not too stressful! 

Aww Anna how exciting!! Yay!!! 

Which tooth is it? I think once they break the gum it's not long till it all through! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Wow lots going on here! Glad you're all doing pretty well (except for not getting enough iron - you know there's iron in chocolate, right?).
I'm still at work, but once Friday is out of the way I get two weeks off then pop back for a training day so the end is in sight. My maternity leave doesn't officially start until 8th jan, but in my head it feels like it will be Friday. Can't wait! I feel like I still have loads to do before baby arrives. 
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone,
Absolutely manic in my house. Parties, trips etc for the kids in school and I havnt done much wrapping so stacks to do :dohh::dohh:
Brandon has 'Xmas jumper day' at school tomorrow and every shop and website in the world had no stock of xmas jumpers so this afternoon I decided I would have to do it yourself! :haha: This was my effort :haha:
Right I have to crack on with some wrapping so hope to have a proper catch up post before the fat man in the red suit comes :haha:
Xx:haha:
 



Attached Files:







1355876274975.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## betty14

Pinky that's come round so fast! I bet you are more than ready to finish tho eh? 

Honey I think the jumper is amazing! Lucky Brandon! The Xmas jumper has go e nuts this year huh! Weird as I'm sure a few yrs ago no one would of been seen dead wearing one now whole families are :haha:

Good luck with the wrapping! I got too excited so mine is pretty much all done plus my mums and some of my sisters :haha:!!! 

Xx x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey everyone. Hope you are all well and ready for Xmas
6 weeks since my mc an still no AF. Really annoying me. Every sign I am looking for x


----------



## betty14

Hope it comes soon Sara, look at it as your body taking the time to heal x x x


----------



## sara15h1986

It arrived :)


----------



## Diddums

Yay for AF Sara :) fingers crosses for this month. 

I'm currently ovulating so getting in lots of bd to catch the egg. Second month in a row ovulating for me. So fingers crossed! 

Hope you all have a fantastic christmas xxxx


----------



## betty14

Sara that's fab news!!!!

Diddums, enjoy :sex: hope you catch that eggy this time! Fab you have ov 2 cycles in a row :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Fab Sara!

Hoping for your bfp soon diddums.

Hope everyone has a fab crimbo

xxx


----------



## pink23

Hope everyone's has a great Christmas xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sara yay for af.
Diddums hope youve had fun and caught the egg  
Hope all the girls, babies, bumps and mums to be have a wonderful christmas. I cant sleep!!
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hope you all had a great Xmas x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks Sara ours was lovely. How was yours?


----------



## betty14

Wonderful Xmas here too! Throughly spoiled :)

Hope everyone else had a lovely time 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Good news Sara for af.

We had a good Christmas here. 

Is anyone doing anything new year? Just me Marcus and the cats as Andrews working , doesn't bother me as don't care for new yr much. Xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Glad you all had a great Christmas! Go diddums, we know what you've been doing! Glad AF finally showed up for you Sara. 
I have also been thoroughly spoilt, and even treated myself to half a small glass of red wine with Christmas dinner! So naughty, but so so nice! 
Speaking of naughty but nice, have any of you splashed out on a pink lining changing bag? I'm considering it, as I was given £25 of John Lewis vouchers which I could put towards it. Do you think that would be a wise investment?
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Had a rushed but good crimbo here. I'm working new year so doing nothing g.

Think a few of the Girlies have the yummy mummy bags and recommend them

X


----------



## PinkyEyes

Ooh happy birthday to Sophia! Did you do something nice?
Xx


----------



## betty14

Hey pinky, I have a pink lining yummy mummy red butterflies, I absolutely loveit!! Would highly recommend!!! I don't use a handbag now as it all fits in there :) 

Which one do you like the look of? 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

The red butterflies one is my favourite too, although the purple bow one is gorgeous as well. I think I'm sold on getting one now, going to pop to John Lewis in Milton Keynes later to have a look. I'd like to get a changing bag soon so I can use it for baby's hospital bag.
Xx


----------



## betty14

Ah I looked at the purple bows too! But went with butterflies as its more striking! I took mine to hospital as Daisy's bag too :thumbup:

Def go and look at them I'm sure you will love them! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

I went for the red butterflies too. I adore it! Keep going into baby's room and stroking my new bag! 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Ahh I know I'm bias but you chose well! You will just love it the space inside is amazing! I carry lots for 'just in case' and it all fits perfectly! 

Xx x


----------



## pink23

I love my yummy mummy bag , I even got spoilt to a pink lining purse  xx


----------



## betty14

Ooh pink lining purse!! I've not seen them where are they from pink? X x


----------



## pink23

They are on the pink lining website Betty under accessories there's only a fe but they are really nice xx


----------



## betty14

Ah ok will have to investigate! Is it nice to use? X x x


----------



## Diddums

I had to look up those bags. They are gorgeous ladies :) 

AFM I'm either 6 or 8dpo and I've started spotting so I think AF will be here in the next couple days :( at least I'm gathering evidence of low progesterone for my drs appointment xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww diddums, it could be implantation bleeding, your not out till af arrives but if she does arrive you have proof of low progesterone for the doc! When is your next appointment? 

Xx x


----------



## Diddums

My appointment is 1st Feb so only 4 weeks or so. Not long to go now :) xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww that will fly past! Hopefully they will have some productive help for you! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

I think low progesterone is quite easy to treat so hopefully they will help you. 

Sorry I haven't posted in ages, I was spoilt and got an iPad for Christmas but I'm rubbish at typing on it yet hahaha! It's because I keep using Andrews and my iPhone-original- is on its last legs.

Marcus now has his two bottom middle teeth :thumbup: we are going full speed with weaning now as he is aggressive with just tasters:haha:. To be honest I don't really know what I'm doing just kind of making it up and going off him. He currently has a 3/4 bottles plus breakfast and tea. If he is hungry I do another bottle. 

I have a Ridley changing bag and I love it but sometimes I do need more room. I manage though and saves me hoarding :haha: xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey ladies hope you are all well and embracing the new year that is about to arrive.x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girlies!

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, been very hectic with a house move. All moved now and finally settled! 

I had a lovely Christmas meal at my parents, with OH and Mother in law to be, my sister her OH and children- was lovely!

Had a bit of sad news just before Christmas that my Dad has been diagnosed with Parkinson's disease at just 52, we're totally devastated, as is he. We are trying to he strong for him, just difficult as there is no cure or real prognosis as everyone is different who has it. 

As for baby front, we've been BD all the time lol :D so fingers crossed AF stays away on the 7th Jan, I start back at work that day after Xmas and NY, surely it would be cruel to get my AF too. Fingers crossed 2013 is my year to make a baby!! 

Love to all and a Happy New Year!! Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Fingers crossed Lou! 


More spotting for me today. Still only when I check cp and cm but its pink. Although no heavier. Temp still up but think it will drop tomorrow morning. Had my progesterone test back and the number is 15. Last cycle it was 12 at the same 6dpo so a bit better. Def think I have low progesterone. Hoping if I O next cycle as well that will be three cycles with short LP and low progesterone and maybe my dr will let me do a few cycles with progesterone supplements before we go onto do clomid. 

Happy new year ladies. Think I will enjoy a couple gasses of bubbly seeing as AF is on her way and I tested bfn at 9dpo xxx


----------



## pink23

Happy new year ladies thanks for being here it means a lot xx


----------



## betty14

Aww louja sorry to hear your news :( hope at stays away and you begin the new yr with a bfp!! 

Diddums your progesterone is low huh, my gp said over30 shows ov, you have been getting pos opk tho right? So sure of dpo? In away all this is a good tho gas your armed and ready for the fs!! 

Pink I couldn't agree more I love having this little group :)

Happy new year all hope it's good whatever your up to!! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Hey Betty yes I do get positive opk. I've only ever got them for the three cycles I ovulated on. My dr said anything over 20 is ovulatory. But levels about 10 suggest ovulation with low progesterone, which also leads to short LP. At least I'm armed with evidence. Just hope the FS listens to me :) xx


----------



## betty14

Ah ok, I know that different places consider different levels 'normal' 

Ill keep all crossed you get the right answers!! My friend had low progesterone and needed suppositories to help get her bfp and until 12 weeks, her little girl will be one very soon! 

You have done fab with your weight loss too :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Happy new year everyone! I didn't see midnight. Lol

Can't believe in 9 day allister is one and in 11 days we fly to Egypt he has got his own seat now and taking car seat! Should be less stressful as there is no way he would hve slept on my lap! Xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Happy new year! I did manage to stay up til midnight, and even had a tiny sip of champagne, how decadent! 
Louja, sorry to hear your sad news, thinking of you. 
Diddums, fingers crossed af stays away but I'm really impressed with your positive attitude, you strong woman you! Well done on your weight loss, I'm very jealous, how did you do it? 
Hay, have a great time in Egypt! 
Betty and pink, I love this little group too - everyone is lovely and you guys know the answers to all my silly questions! 
Today I cleared out and defrosted the freezer ready to make some meals in advance for when baby gets here. Did any of the mummies here do that? 
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Happy new year everyone hope it was a good one.

I'm working as usual but have a week off the week after next =o)))

x


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: to louja

Great news on the holiday, can't believe little man is almost one! 

Pink eyes I made a fair few meals for the freezer, was really handy although I snacked for a couple of weeks as wasn't feeling up to eating much. I wish I hadn't been so obsessed with being supermum those first few weeks and took it easy. I got really frustrated I was in pain with the stitches and jut ploughed on. Think I was trying to make some sort of point that I can be a great mum to mil, wasted as she still undermines me anyway! 

Maybe if I hadn't been so stubborn I wouldn't be struggling so much now still. Got physio again tomorrow :thumbup: I am deffo getting better but it is so slow I don't notice. If I ever get to sleep more than 4 hours of a night I don't think I will know what to do with myself! Xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Well I had my growth scan today and it's all good news! Baby is healthy and head down (his head looked big to me!) and my placenta is no longer low lying, so I can have a normal birth! So excited! I was quite worried about the recovery time of a c section, and desperately wanted to experience giving birth, now I have my chance! 
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thats great news pinky eyes. Happy New Year to you all. Ive had a lovely xmas, kids were happy which makes mummy and daddy happy. Went to London on the weekend to see friends which was nice but started with a sniffly nose and yesterday ended up having to go to out of hrs ad ive got an upper respiratory tract infection. Would love some sunshine that would definitely cheer me up!! Xx


----------



## annanouska

:thumbup: great news pink eyes. I am deffo glad I didnt have to have a section, it didn't bother me only my size. i would be concerned the wound wouldnt heal great due to the weight around it. Do look after yourself post delivery even if it is 'normal' as it really does take it out of you. Everyone is so different though, one of the girls at work was in her size 8 jeans and back running at 6 weeks pp. Here I am 6 months pp still with a wonky pelvis! 

Marcus is becoming a right character now. He does like attention and now grizzles and shouts if you arent watching! right now he is in his baby walker and keeps growling at me as i watch to type! he doesnt actually wak in it yet but will play with the toys. 

ps, sorry for lack of punctuation-as you have all probably realised now i tend to leave apostrophes, capitals and other bits out when typing!! 

I have a calamity-run out of bibs and dribble bibs and muslin squares :dohh: they are drying now but I have given up with tea towels and pegs and the poor child is just slobbering away. His two teeth are growing great jsut cant get a picture yet! xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna hope physio went ok! 

Hay can't believe where this yr has gone to! My friends lo is 1 tomorrow too! 

Samie hope work isn't too bad! Lets hope not too many nye babies were made ;) 

Pinky that's fab! Giving birth is amazing! I'm sure his head is just fine, think the scan makes it look bigger lol! 

Honey sorry to hear your poorly :( hope your feeling better soon, did you get antibiotics? 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Anna we posted at the same time! :wacko: no matter how many bibs I have I always run out! Always have the tumble dryer going for them :haha:

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

I'm making a note to buy more bibs and muslins! 
Honey, hope you feel better soon. 
Anna, I really will take on board what you're saying about not pushing myself too hard after the birth - I'm terrible for trying to cope with everything and burning myself out. 
Had the midwife this afternoon but it wasn't my usual lady. Been trying to decipher what she's written on my notes, think she's put 'brim' for engagement so I'm pretty pleased with that. It sounds awful, but I'm looking for an excuse to get out of travelling to a wedding party this weekend - the groom is a creep (on my wedding day he whispered in my ear that he'd been thinking all day about 'motorboating' me! I was too shocked to slap him, and he left straight after that!) and my ex-fiancé will be at this party too. I can say baby is head down and starting to engage and I'm not comfortable travelling so far this close to full term without it sounding lame, can't I? 
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

No pinky eyes that is a perfectly acceptable thing to say. Definitely dont go, what a minger yuck, and an ex fiancee nah dont bother going! I think Anna is right that it is easy to expect too much of yourself when you become a mother, especially with the first baby as you dont really know what to expect. In the olden days women would stay in and do nothing except feed the baby and cuddle lots, I had Ollie at 3.17am and was doing the school run the following morning! C section is more difficult to recover from than a vaginal delivery but all manageable in the majority of cases. Im over the moon that after my c section I managed a vaginal delivery. I was driving less than 2weeks pp with my section so depending on how much you need to get done do as little or much as is necessary without considering ANYONE except you, baby and oh. Xx


----------



## betty14

Pinky I totally agree with taking it easy, also one step at a time because you don't know how you will feel emotionally as well as physically! I remember when Daisy was about a week old oh's cousins popped in but they bought a friend I've never met, my sis and her oh and 2 kids were round as well.... I 'thought' I was ok but I got really upset because they were all passing Daisy round for cuddles I just had a desparate need for them to give her back and I cried full on and my sis asked them to go! I never expected such strong feelings of needing her in my arms like that! 

I'm not trying to worry you by telling you just I know I wasn't warned while pregnant, these hormones are a funny ole thing and they are totally messed up for a while! I would just cry for no reason all the time haha! 

Honey is right, do what's best for you, baby and oh if you don't feel like visitors then tell people no! They will understand! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Betty I'm still like that now! Think I have separation anxiety. You have never left daisy have you? I've left Marcus once with hubby for 90 mins when I had physio and he was off!

It's going ok but improvement is so slow x


----------



## hay246

pinky eyes great news, sure his head isnt big lol!

honey hope you are better!

i think unless you have to leave them in my eyes its not exactly important, yea when they bit older they may be more clingy but i dont know? i do enjoy my 3 days at work as i know that the 24 hours in total i am away from him i make up by being with him the rest of the time, and the break does do good, but i absolutely love being with him, and other than work i dont really leave him as i feel like i have lost an arm lol. its just easy enough to take him everywhere with me! going to start him in nursery half day a week in february i think, £25, but i just want him to get used to being with other kids and sharing etc, and its a small one where they only have 6 children a day, so they get the attention they need to, so will see how it goes anyway! 

hope works not too busy samie.

i cannot wait to get some sunshine now, roll on next friday, fingers crossed little man is ok on the plane! :D x


----------



## betty14

Anna I've never left her longer than an hour and that was for the dentist! I can't bear it being away from her :haha: tbh I've no reason to be without her and agree with hay it's easy enough to take her along! Also with bf I need to be close! 

Hay I bet your pinging for your holiday eh! Very exciting! 
I'm sure little man will be ok on the plane 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Hi ladies. AF got me so back to cd1. At least my LP is getting longer! Now I'm wondering do I do a natural cycle? Or do I take soy for a third month. I'm leaning towards a natural cycle so I can see what my body is doing. Will be interesting to see how my body copes. Or even whether it was the soy making me ovulate. I don't think soy actually works for me as I've taken twice before and gone on to have an ovulatory cycle (last two annovulatory cycles) so i don't think it's necessarily the soy making me ovulate. My last cycle was shorter than the one before so that's a step in the right direction. Hoping to ovulate earlier next month and get another blood test and result in before 1st Feb


----------



## betty14

Sorry af came diddums, how long was lp this time? 

Hope you manage another blood test in before fs! I don't really know Much about soy but if you don't think it's helping I would def try a cycle without to see for sure!

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey ladies hope you are all well. First period after mc wasn't as bad as I thought. Heavier, 1 day longer but not painful so all good.
I now have new things on my kind rather than trying for a baby and that's buying a house. I live in a 2 bedroom flat, which I own on my own. Been here a year but me and the OH are now looking to buy a house together this year - yay so have my mind focused on that for now :)


----------



## betty14

That's good Sara at least now you have a cycle to track :thumbup: 

Wow moving how exciting! That's brilliant that your going to but somewhere together! Does your oh have a flat to sell too? 

X x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi Betty, 
No he doesn't have property to sell, he has sold and left his already so just mine to go now.


----------



## betty14

Ah that's good then a little less stress huh! 

You are brave the whole buyi g and selling houses is such hard work lol! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Yeah. Will be sad to see my flat go but we can get a house before having a baby I would prefer that x


----------



## betty14

Def a good idea to be settled before baby! We moved when I was about 15 wks was glad to be all sorted long before Daisy arrived x xx


----------



## annanouska

Gosh all these house moves! 

Hope everyone is ok. Anyone who went down traditional weaning..when did LO manage lumps and finger foods? We can do purée very well and is even managing mummy's cooking now. I do give him some 'texture' at times which he can do but major lumps he doesn't like. Also he tried bolognese bake blended yesterday, fine but gave him a pasta twist on the tray and he couldn't care less! The Hv was saying its because he has blended food he won't ever learn lumps?! I'm sure we all grew up on blended tw and I can chomps away at food quite well! 

I only introduced pasta yesterday as hes pretty much 6 months now. He had chicken with veggies and loved it. Also did a fish pie which he liked too. Again only had meat for 2 days! Funny as Hipp sent an email today saying you can now give meat at 4 months?! Very odd, I gave the fruit and veg but def heldoffnthe gluten and meat. 

Has anyone got any plans? Baby mrs h is due soon and pink eyes not far off. Is that it now bump wise? We need some bfps. Xxxx


----------



## betty14

Oh gosh Anna really really take no notice of the hv they are about as useful as choc fire guards when it comes to advise!! 

Carry on as you are blending it and gradually he will tolerate bigger and bigger lumps there isn't any rush, you know him best so go with your instinct that's spot on!! 

As you say we were all bought up on purees and I can tell you lumps of food def don't confuse me :winkwink: 

Others with more experience might add more help but I'm sure you are just fine as you are! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty is right it will come naturally unless you blend his food until he is a teenager :haha::haha:
My first 2 had purrees and eventually our food mashed with a fork then normal food. Jack was introduced a bit later and slower as he was 9wks early and didnt want to overwhelm him. Ollie has always prefered lumps to anything runny, more or less from the 2nd week I was mashing with a fork, but I didnt start him till he was bout a week off 6months so Marcus will be ahead now. Just give him as much as you feel he can manage, you are his expert :hugs:


----------



## Samie18

cant remember when we started lumps think it was just as the jar stages changed to lumps..... but shes always preferred to feed herself so finger food wasnt an issue just the choking episodes were for me lol


----------



## annanouska

I'm so worried over the chocking! I want to try him but afraid he will choke away, I'm sure he will be fine I will do it when hubby is in for back up. 

I'm so pleased as for past week he has had bfast and evening meal and apart from cereals he has only had 2 jars. That's really good for him as he really hated anything I made at first.

Don't think there is such a thing as the stroppy six months but I've invented it. Marcus now has a new concept of throwing a strop as it is not his way. The other day he was playing with a peg but started putting it a bit too far down his throat so I traded for a spoon, screamed blue murder. Today he got a balloon from the event in b and q and was holding it. Andrew took it from him just so we could put his coat on, screamed the place down until he got it back! Right stroppy thing hehe. I know he doesn't understand and can only scream to communicate but he sure does throw a good wobbler xxx


----------



## Samie18

Stroppy is the norm. Wait till the headbutting starts! Lol
Sophia chocked quiet a lot just be upto date on resus and how to deal with choking and he'll be fine
X


----------



## annanouska

6 month old boy, free to good home. No time waters please. Comes with a wardrobe of clothes and trunk of toys. Instructions have been misplaced. Possible fault as constant whining noise forces reluctant sale :dohh:


----------



## betty14

Anna you do make me chuckle! When you said about him copping when things are taken from him it made think of this, its a child's rules of possession! 

1. If I like it, it's mine.
2. If it's in my hand, it's mine.
3. If I can take it from you, it's mine.
4. If I had it a little while ago, it's mine.
5. If it's mine, it must never appear to be yours in any way.
6. If I'm doing or building something, all the pieces are mine.
7. If it looks just like mine, it's mine.
8. If I saw it first, It's mine.
9. If you are playing with something and you put it down, automatically it becomes mine.
10. If it's broken, it's yours.
11. If it is broken, but you are having fun playing with the pieces, it's mine again.
12. If there is ANY doubt, it's mine.

Hope this makes you smile x x x


----------



## hay246

Haha love that Betty!
Allister throws major tantrums when he doesn't get his own way think its just normal ha!

Never had probs with choking u know him best just see how he goes, allister has gone super fussy and lazy he chews for bit then just spits it out, gets bored, and with jars he just sucks it off the spoon like a straw they r funny!!

Well my suitcase is overloaded for Friday and I haven't even finished goin to have to put a lot of clothes in hand luggage I think lol!! 

X


----------



## annanouska

Hubby went to play with his wood :haha: in the workshop for 3 hours. For three hours he grizzled moaned and stropped, soon as hubby walked in he was happy as anything. Honest he hates me I'm calling him stewie griffin here on in. 

Conversation something like this....awwww look at my gorgeous boy all smiles.....yes gorgeous. I'm having Chinese for tea, I restart fatties tomorrow u can go get menu and the gorgeous boy can go with you before I blend him into baby food! Pretty sure he is testing boundaries xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Ahhhhhhhhhh ahhhhhhh I cannot believe it I got my BFP about 30mins ago, I am over the moon!! 3 months of trying and I got there!! I cannot believe I am saying this I am pregnant!!! Yay yay yay xxx


----------



## betty14

Yay Louja that's amazing news! Congratulations :happydance::happydance:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yeahhhhhh congrats!!!!!
Amazing feeling isnt it. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean.
I was wondering who out of the mummies will be the next bfp for the 2nd bump.......


----------



## Honeybear1976

very very happy for you Louja xx


----------



## annanouska

Well done louja xxx 

Is anyone in the running Sam?! X


----------



## PinkyEyes

Awww louja, congratulations! Excellent news!
I had my last day before maternity leave today...feels so strange after working there for over 9 years. 
Xx


----------



## Samie18

You beth!!! =o)


----------



## Sinn

Congratulations louja!

I'm still TTC.


----------



## betty14

Are you having any help sinn? 

Pinky that must be so weird! I'm sure you will get used to being off tho! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

I feel really naughty, like I'm skiving or something! 
Hang on in there sinn, will keep fingers crossed for you.
Xx


----------



## annanouska

I wish I was Sam! Need to come off pill it's doing my head in. I've never had problems before LO but since I had a few periods now keep getting mini periods every week!! I cramp and feel like I'm due on and spot when wiping :blush: sometimes need a pad but normally not then it stopsagain for a few days. Been going on weeks now. Saw gp who did an internal but everything looked good.i just fancy going on the old Catholic cmtraception:haha: still need to think how to work on hubby! 

Got lo weighed this morning 18 lb 6 still just under his line but hv still telling me he will be obese if I spoon feed :wacko: yawn very boring now! 


Oh oh oh....he can only have 1 tsp of fruit per day due to sugar content :nope: she will have kittens as the other dAy he had a whole pot with muesli on! Baby muesli that is


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna your health visitor sounds ridiculous! My children are all tall ish and I'd say between skinny and average certainly not obese and all were spoon fed. What centile was he born on? Ollie was weighed when we had an appt with the neonatal consultant the other day and he was 21lb 12oz.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oh and meant to say Ive had same problem with being irregular since going back on cerazette, having a period about every 2-3 wks. :-(


----------



## annanouska

Wander if it does something post baby?! 

Marcus was born on 75th centilitre, he is still very slender. I don't pay attention to her anymore I just find it hilarious the things she comes out with! Wander how you ensure a blw baby only consumes 1tsp of fruit when you have no spoons hahahah :haha:


----------



## Samie18

My periods are crap since I had sophia. I use to have light 3 day periods every 28 days. Now they are heavy 6-7 days long and every 32-34 days. Hate it!


----------



## sara15h1986

Congrats Louja :)


----------



## Sinn

No, no help yet :( drs not interested! Say we have to keep trying ourselves as nothing is wrong. I'm fed up now and feel like giving up. So I'm having my kitchen done up instead! DH is doing everything he can to keep me happy bless him.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sinn to be honest as you get the giving up feeling I bet you will get your bfp. Youd be surprised how much pressure you are putting yourself under when desparate to get the bfp and as soon as that pressure is less sometimes it happens x
Hey Sara how you doing? X


----------



## betty14

I'm yet to have a period but wondering what will happen when they do come back... I've been getting lots of pain like I used to i assume its the pcos causing it :shrugs: 

Anna your hv sound like a doofus! I personally don't think they are helpful in any way shape or form!! We have 5 or 6 different ones who run the weight clinic and they are all as shite as each other! 

Sinn I can't believe that :( how long has it been now? Honey is right tho even if you think your relaxed wanting a baby is all consuming, hopefully doing your kitchen will give you something else to concentrate on and will be the distraction you need to get that bfp!! 

Hi Sara how are you doing? 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

I came off cerazette at the beginning of October 2011. I've given up with OPKs, temping and have even given up following my cycles as they're still very irregular. I think I'm ready to blow a big raspberry at the whole thing. We were hanging on and on to see what happened before committing to the kitchen and other bits and pieces but I just feel like we could wait forever and get nothing done. 

It's a bit tough at the minute as 5 girls I know are expecting. We've just had a baby shower tonight so I've painted on a smile and let my humour get me through!


----------



## Samie18

Sinn can't believe how crap your drs are. If you have irregular cycles and still aren't pregnant after over a year of trying then surely they can start the ball rolling with just blood test's! See why you feel like giving up 

x


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks for asking ladies. I am ok thanks. Found new year hard as I fel like It an official move on since my MC but thanked my sister for being my rock through the hard time. One of my best friends is trying, and another has just told me she is 10 weeks pregnant and I couldn't be happier for them. I am no longer trying trying as I want to move and have that as my priority etc :) but I won't be leaving this sight as long as you lot allow me to be part of it :) xxx


----------



## annanouska

Sara I think ntnp may just work for you, you will be due on ur moving day! 

Sinn that is rubbish ask ur gp for bloods or move GPS. 

Betty I'm getting a lot of pain, aches, stabs very not nice :nope: 


Never going back to work as day 3 and still nobody answers the phone, useless! X 

Ohhhh we did finger food last night, peach slices, went ok other than Marcus inhaled them whole. He didn't choke but made. No effort to bite it off. He had 3 slices wonder how many tsp that is :haha:


----------



## Samie18

Im so pleased to see you more relaxed about the feeding beth. You really do know best as a mummy =o)


----------



## annanouska

I want him to eat healthy and well but I'm trying not to be too anal over it now :thumbup: 

Her logic is flawed anyway as he will be obese if he has more than 1 tsp frui or yoghurt a day...but u can't use spoons plus he had much more than that as a balanced diet and is on the lower end of weight for his centile. Plus we all have to blw else kids get hung up on mess and being dirty? Then we will have feral children who can't use cutlery! 

Chicken , chickpea, tomato, peppers and onion for him tonight. I think it's vile don't this will go down well! Xxx


----------



## Sinn

I did have blood tests in October, when I went for the results the dr hadn't even checked them! He pulled them up on the computer and said they were all normal and I had to keep trying because nothing was wrong with me!


----------



## Samie18

Ohhh yeah I remember. Id keep nagging until I got a referral


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls :) thanks so much for all your congrats!! Still in a bubble of disbelief, just didn't think it would ever happen! I saw the doctor yesterday and she said I got pregnant really quickly after coming off Cerazette, I knew it may take a while but didn't think 3 months was that quick!
I've checked out maternity pay this week with work, I get 90% pay for 6 weeks, then 50% pay & statutory maternity pay for 12 weeks(pretty similar to 90% for me) and then just SMP for 21 weeks. Does anyone know of anything else I might be entitled to when I'm just on SMP as that's going to be tough!! 

Hope you're all ok, I've been feeling a little sick and light headed- but good other than that!! Xxx


----------



## Samie18

There is just the smp, the £80 family allowance and you might be able to claim child tax credit depends on overall earnings.

I could only afford 2 weeks of SMP so saved up 8 weeks holidays so i got full pay for the extra
x


----------



## betty14

Sinn I cannot believe how they are treating you, you are untitled to investigations.... Blood tests if poorly timed (which is more than likely with irregular cycles) can show a false normal... The need to repeat the tests for a few cycles! 

I had to keep track and go on certain days, it was day 2 and then 7 days after ov.... Most docs say day 21 but if you have longer cycles then that's wrong.... Like for me I didn't ov until day 20 in the 2 ovulatory ones I had! 

I would get a second opinion from another doctor, unless of course you want to just chill and do your kitchen and see what happens but in the meantime :hugs: for you! 

Glad your ok Sara sound like your doing well :flower:

Anna your hv just seems like a total knob to me, like samie said you know best! Daisy doesn't like lumps at all they make her wretch something rotten! All babies are different and develop differently! If what your hv said is true we would all be unable to eat solid food! And I for one have no trouble in that department :haha:

Louja how many weeks are you? That bubble is such a lovely place to be huh! :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

I'm having the laziest day - I got out of bed to watch homes under the hammer then went back to bed for two hours! Even my mouth is lazy, I just spilled tea down my top! I had all these plans for maternity leave and all I want to do now is sleep!
Xx


----------



## betty14

Pinky make the most of the down time, rest, sleep, take long baths, just chill in prep! 

How you feeling apart from lazy lol! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Pinky, I had loads of intentions too but my legs really swelled up and it was sooo hot so I just sat about eating ice lollies! Do relax and maybe go to the cinema too, I miss that! 

I'm a terrible mummy, Marcus fell off the sofa on to the wooden floor :cry: he screamed loads but quickly went back to normal and despite having a crank on as he has been awake 5 hrs now he seems ok :shrug: 

How is everyone doing? I blew up the weeble today, it's a tiger and the front is really cute but the back has a tail and I can't help but think it looks like a willy!! 

Any other babies obsessed with taking their socks off and eating them? Weird child! X


----------



## betty14

Anna I have to ask what the weeble is lol!! 

I'm sure Marcus doesn't even remember falling! Don't worry about it! 
As for the socks, if daisy can get them of she eats them too, I bought some sock ons they are brilliant! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Socks are Ollie's favourite chewy teething relief  He fell off the bed onto the wooden floor from a height that is prob much higher than your sofa and he is fine x


----------



## annanouska

Honey I was hysterical! I felt so bad, he seems happy enough. His bottom two teeth are growing fast and I can't feel any new lumpy gums but he is very teethy ATM, hate the drool, even dribble bibs don't help! Betty I will do a FB pic it's just a tiger thing that weeble wobble but the till freaks me out


----------



## MummyDonz

Hi, thought I'd join your thread. I stopped cerezette on the 3rd Dec as ttc and had all the usual pregnancy symptoms for first couple of weeks. On the 8th Jan I ha sudden period pains and noticed brown discharge. Today (11th) is was more red first thing and dropping more (sorry) but only enough to need a panty liner. Is this the start of my first period? What do you think ladies??


----------



## LoujaOs83

betty14 said:


> Louja how many weeks are you? That bubble is such a lovely place to be huh! :cloud9:
> 
> X x x

Hi Betty,

I'm only 5 weeks, the scary time I guess... 7 weeks until my first scan and 3 weeks until I see the midwife for blood tests! Wish it would come sooner xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

MummyDonz said:


> Hi, thought I'd join your thread. I stopped cerezette on the 3rd Dec as ttc and had all the usual pregnancy symptoms for first couple of weeks. On the 8th Jan I ha sudden period pains and noticed brown discharge. Today (11th) is was more red first thing and dropping more (sorry) but only enough to need a panty liner. Is this the start of my first period? What do you think ladies??

Hi MummyDonz,

Welcome to our feed, I'm pretty new to it.. The girls are all great help with answering questions! To me it sounds like a period, I had 3 periods before I conceived but the first one I had wasn't as heavy as the other 2. How long has it taken since coming off Cerazette to get your first bleed? It took me 24 days. Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Welcome Mummydonz,
3rd December will be a lucky day for you to have stopped it's my daughter's birthday :haha::haha: That was almost 6 weeks ago and it took most ladies on here 7-8 weeks to get their first period so I would guess you prob will be having your first one now. Gl on your ttc journey.


----------



## PinkyEyes

Betty, I'm fine apart from being so tired. Little bit of backache but nothing to get excited about. 
Anna, poor Marcus but I'm sure he's fine, you're probably more scared than he was. 
Louja, those first few weeks really dragged for me, hope they go quickly for you!
Mummydonz - welcome! Sounds like the first period after cerazette, good luck with ttc! 
Hello rest of the ladies, hope you're all well! 
Xx


----------



## MummyDonz

LoujaOs83 said:


> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> Hi, thought I'd join your thread. I stopped cerezette on the 3rd Dec as ttc and had all the usual pregnancy symptoms for first couple of weeks. On the 8th Jan I ha sudden period pains and noticed brown discharge. Today (11th) is was more red first thing and dropping more (sorry) but only enough to need a panty liner. Is this the start of my first period? What do you think ladies??
> 
> Hi MummyDonz,
> 
> Welcome to our feed, I'm pretty new to it.. The girls are all great help with answering questions! To me it sounds like a period, I had 3 periods before I conceived but the first one I had wasn't as heavy as the other 2. How long has it taken since coming off Cerazette to get your first bleed? It took me 24 days. XxClick to expand...

Hi, thanks so much for replying. I didn't have a withdrawal bleed a few days after like alot of people, just this strange period type thing now which is 5 wks and 1 day since stopping cerezette. I didn't get any periods whilst on it for the last 6 months. I have 3 children already, greedy I know!


----------



## MummyDonz

Honeybear1976 said:


> Welcome Mummydonz,
> 3rd December will be a lucky day for you to have stopped it's my daughter's birthday :haha::haha: That was almost 6 weeks ago and it took most ladies on here 7-8 weeks to get their first period so I would guess you prob will be having your first one now. Gl on your ttc journey.

Thanks again for the reply. It's so nice to talk to others in similar situation. I thought it might be a period as its been quite a while since stopping and would have thought a withdrawal bleed would have come alot sooner. 

I only had period pains for the first day or two but now nothing but its still only light (only panty liner needed).


----------



## MummyDonz

Sorry, not sure if I replied to you both correctly! Still getting the hang of this site! I didn't even know you had replied to me!


----------



## annanouska

Mummydonz welcome :hugs: may be light as the lining might still be thin from cerazette sometimes the first few are a bit weird. 

Sorry to be boring going on about food but should i be that bothered if he doesn't like something? That sounds stupid even I don't like everything! Mashed up a jacket potatoe with a few beans today, hated it so emergency pouch it was! Also didn't like the chickpeas other day. We are getting there slowly I think xxx


----------



## Samie18

Welcome mummydonz. Anything is normal with coming off it so sure some of use will have had the same.
Hopefully you num 4 wont be far off.

Completely normal beth. Textures can be disliked rather than the food too. Sophia is selective some days and whatever goes in the mouth comes out so she can touch it and decide if she likes it.... very messy!


----------



## betty14

Welcome mummydonz, sounds like af to me! Hopefully your cycles will regulate quickly :) 

Anna totally normal for them to dislike things, Daisy is funny with texture, she doesn't like sweet potato or butternut squash on its own because of the texture! Do retry things tho as their taste matures with them so he might like something in the future! 


Louja try not to think of it as a scary time, it's amazing, at 5 weeks your body is making 1000 nerve ending a second ready to all join together as baby grows! No wonder your tired huh :haha: 

Pinky glad your ok apart from tired! Just rest up and look after your self :hugs: 

Mrs h has gone quiet do you think bubba might be here? 

Hello to everyone else! Hope you are all well :flower: 

X x x


----------



## MummyDonz

I'm thinking I may as well try and work out when I might ovulate but difficult to. I don't want to get too hooked on it tho so not sure whether to get ovulation sticks or not.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Mummydonz I joined this thread when I came off Cerazette to try for our 4th. I used opk's after first few months as it takes a few months usually to regulate properly.
Betty I too noticed Mrs H had been quiet hope she has had her lo. 
Pinky relax now as before you know it you will have little time to be on your own!
Anna I saw a documentaryonce that said babies dont dislike a food unless they are refusing it after having tried it between 10-15 times lol.


----------



## PinkyEyes

I've noticed mrs h has been posting on the third tri board, fairly certain she hasn't had baby yet. 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Ah ok pinky thanks :) 

Honey I've heard that 10-15 times.... If Daisy doesn't like something it's pretty obvious because it makes her retch! However I will revisit flavours later on as she might like them in the future! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Well we retried weetabix with more milk, they went down a treat. He had a jar today of tuna bake...hated that with a passion it was very strong in tuna though. 

Got an ak cookbook today was reduced to £5 so thought I would! 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna I thought that you couldn't give them weetabix till a yr because of the salt content :shrug: 

You will love the ak book! Packed full of ideas! Which one do you have? 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

How odd :shrug: I read the ak thing and it suggests weetabix plus our Hv also said can give them but I was the same as you as they have added sugar and salt :shrug:. I wonder if there is an " ok " level of salt in them? It gets sooooo confusing doesn't it as everyone gets different info! X


----------



## betty14

Ah really! Well I guess it's ok if both AK and hv suggest it! Maybe the salt content is acceptable! 

It really is a minefield when all you receive is conflicting advice huh! 

Marcus is clearly thriving, you are doing a fab job! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

This is a bit sad..... Looking at the box! 1 weetabix has 0.5 sodium which is 0.12g salt. No idea if that's good! Think there is a cow and gate weetabix type thing. Was daisy on a night boobie fiest or couldn't you sleep? X


----------



## betty14

Not sad at all! I am totally confused now! I guess if hv says its ok it is! The salt content does seem very low! Lower than I think it used to be! 

I was up with Daisy and her blasted teeth! Still none through but disturbing her enough! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Under 1g a day for 0-6 months is fine so if he likes it give it!
7-12 mths 1g


----------



## betty14

Aw thanks samie! Glad someone has the answer in the minefield that is weaning bubbas ;) 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Aww is nothing helping her? I do have lots of those powders so if you do want any just pm me and I will send you some. Marcus was ok of a night but would scream of a day. Some people have raved over those teething biscuits but not sure on them. 

We had. Flutter of snow now it is raining xxx


----------



## betty14

Calpol seems to help and she is happy in herself most of the time it just seems to disturb her sleep bless her! 

Do you find the powders work? Think they are about the only thing I've not tried because I can't find any! Would you mind sending some? 

She is off her food a bit too :(

No snow here just colder it poured with rain yesterday all day and we had to go out because the ring oh bought me after Daisy was born snapped :( it's been sent for repair! 

X

X x x


----------



## annanouska

I find they help him well but I know everyone is different, course I will send you some just message or fb inbox me your addy. I think I seriously overstocked! I thought you got say 6 in a box or something but there is loads! 

I would say if she is really struggling they may be not far way? Marcus was son cranky then settled and they appeared. Thing is he is still drooling and red cheeked all the time. He went off his milk a lot when he struggled and now he has teeth feeding with a spoon is funny as he bites it. 


I have been brave and introduced some very easy finger foods, the organix carrot sticks went down well and apple rice cakes, they are sugar free and he had two after his dinner tonight. Also peaches and cucumber. He really frightened me at one point as he was coughing bad but he sorted himself out. 

Hope everyone is ok. More snow sprinkles now. Hope the ring isn't long Betty, I finally got my pandora charm for Marcus, i picked a pram and a mum and baby monkey. X


----------



## PinkyEyes

Morning ladies!
Just wondered if any of the mummies on here had 'period pain' in the back and legs during pregnancy? I barely slept because of it, it was more or less constant which made me wonder if it could be a sign that my body is gearing up for labour in the next few weeks. 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Anna that's really kind of you, I have messaged you on fb :) 

Sounds like Marcus is an eating champ! Daisy likes things she can hold now so I've been giving her rusks, also they double as good teething nibblers! With the amount of drool added they melt really quick so fab all round ;) 

Pinky it's normal to get period type pains, but if your worried maybe call your mw.... It's not impossible for labour to happen anytime for you now so I would say def your body preparing! I can't believe how fast your pregnancy has been! 

Xx x


----------



## Samie18

Pinky i had terrible leg pain called 'restless leg syndrome' it was horrible and kept me awake most of the night and i just kept shaking because they were so uncomfortable.

Period pains are normal too, wait until you get sharp shooting pains in your bum (unless that was just me lol)

xx


----------



## annanouska

Told u I used to get the abc, ass bladder cervix!


----------



## Samie18

It proper hurts. I use to leap off the sofa!!


----------



## PinkyEyes

Haha I feel baby's hiccups in my butt, it must be close to that area! I also feel like baby is using my bladder as a pillow to bang his head against. The joys of pregnancy! Wouldn't change it for the world, as long as baby is happy and healthy. 
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

:haha::haha::haha: I had the good ol' shooting bum!! It blinking kills! You will get all sorts now Pinky, not long till you are holding your bundle of joy :thumbup:
Hope it doesnt take you as long as Amelia to tell us your birth story! She was gonna write it on the 10th December!
:haha::th


----------



## betty14

Ah yes the shooting bum! So much fun! I particularly like the bladder as a pillow too :haha: 

Samie I suffered restless legs too it was probably the only thing that I would say was awful! 

Pinky, It seems hard to believe but you will miss your bump and all this poking and prodding! It's a weird feeling because you love the little person that came out of the bump but you still miss being pregnant... Someone else might articulate that feeling better :haha:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

The first movements I felt were hiccups in my butt. Thought I had some weird twitch going down until it kept happening lol. 

I hated being pregnant because I felt awful all day but when I wasnt pregnant I missed it too!! I missed that special bond that no one else could share. the little movements to say she was ok. The full on turn to get herself comfy. The wierd scratchy feeling she did near my hip and I loved the hiccups.....reminds you they are real!


----------



## betty14

I love the hiccups too! Actually my induction was stalled because when I was on the monitor she got them and the trace was messed up haha! X x


----------



## PinkyEyes

I just had my first ever nose bleed! I'm watching 'Jack and sarah' and was crying buckets, looked at the tissue and it was covered in blood! I panicked and called my mum, who said she hadn't heard of it, but a quick google has informed me that it is quite common in pregnancy! What did we do before the Internet? Xx


----------



## MummyDonz

Right, I've brought some cheap ovulation tests and will start today. Think I'm worried that I'm not going to be ovulating so hopefully will get a positive sometime and that'll ease my mind.


----------



## annanouska

Hey for mrs h :hugs: team blue baby Finlay can't wait to here the story......and you Amelia! 

Pinky eyes...your next! 

I'm jealous! 

Had my return to work chat yday wasn't fab but we will see xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Yay for mrs h! I'm the next one due at daisy birthing too - seems very real now! 
Xx


----------



## annanouska

What is the daisy birthing thing like? I saw a leaflet once but seemed very expensive. 

Are you all ready now pinky eyes?


----------



## PinkyEyes

I really enjoy daisy birthing classes - my teacher does a loyalty bonus if you're doing two or more courses, so I pay £45 for 6 lessons. Each lesson is at least 90 minutes so I think it's worth it, i treat it as my 'me time' once a week. What I like is that whilst it supports a natural approach to labour, there's no pressure to have a drug free labour and no failure attached if you don't get a perfect labour (I didn't do NCT classes but I've heard that the pressure/failure thing can be an issue from friends who took those classes). 
I'm more or less ready now,haven't bought a big changing mat yet, but I have the small one in my changing bag which will do if baby comes early. Oh and I haven't put any snacks in my hospital bag. 
My midwife appointment was fine today, but I can't get an appointment for next week because she's already booked solid. Guess that's the fifty shades effect!
Mummydonz, the opk sticks are great to give you an idea of your cycle, I used the smiley face ones which always made me giggle - smiley face equals go have sex!
Xx


----------



## annanouska

I think they were more expensive when I looked, it doesn't sound too bad. 

I didn't do any classes, maybe I should have! I ended up on everything but the pethadine just made me sick, the epidural got ripped out and I decided I didn't like gas and air so ended up on nothing! However afterwards as I was being stitched they took my gas away as I then decided it was great! Maybe Sam will be nice and rob me some for my birthday :haha: 

We got a fancy big change mat with this luxury cover that was machine washable and matched the nursery.....it annoyed me as the cover was irritating if it got messy so I took it off and just left with a plain white mat now. 

Where's everyone gone? Has Marcus killed you all off with the last nappy?! Fish and spinach for lunch = fish smelling nappy, really not cool, might try feeding him citrus fresh to see if it has the same effect!! 

Betty, hope the powders get to you soon, been reading a few people seem to rave over those amber teething necklaces?


----------



## PinkyEyes

Wow it has gone quiet in here! Hope everyone is ok.
Xx


----------



## betty14

Anna I got them the day after you sent them! Was going to message you and totally forgot, you must think I'm so rude!! Thank you very much for them :)

Daisy has an amber necklace :) she seems better with it on than without it! 

I did the nhs parent craft and can honestly say I'm glad I did I didn't learn a lot but I did learn something! I should add I did them when I was birthing partner to my sister too so not my first time :)

I can't believe how quiet it is soooo many of us missing! 

Anna maybe us prattling on has scared then away :haha:

Pinky the classes you've done sound lovely! As per usual don't think we have any near me :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

We did the nhs ones too, I thought they were really good, giving a fair coverage to all types of birth and pain relief, breast and formula feeding etc. I also felt really smart as I knew a lot of the stuff already! 
Xx


----------



## annanouska

We did do the NHS one but ours wasn't great :nope: 

We took the nursery application form to nursery today and ordered his uniform. I got 1-2 yrs as he will be 9 months when he starts. I don't want him t go but I think he will love it, we got there and he got all excited and giddy so ended up getting down to play! Hoping to just work 2 days so not too bad.xxx


----------



## betty14

Our nhs ones were fab on the labour, birth and pain relief parts but I though very bias towards breast feeding which was great for me but prob not all the women there would have bf :shrug:

Anna I can't believe how fast it's going! It's nuts huh?!? You must get a pic of his uniform I bet it is super cute! We got Daisy a team hoody from oh work it's also 1-2 yrs its so cute!! Matches mine :) 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Awww can't wait to see that Betty :hugs:. I sure will get a picture, hopefully I pick his uniform up before he starts! He really was having fun so I'm sure it will be nice for him. I may end up leaving work once my required term is up,3 months, will wait and see. Thing is I would still love him to have at least a day at nursery, they had everything there and since we last went they now have a HUGE indoor sandpit....think he will be in there lots. 

Betty, when I had to go from bf to ff there was no help or support I had to send hubby to mothercare and ask! 

Pinky are you bf? Hope honey is ok not seen her on fb in a while either x


----------



## betty14

I will take pics when she fit in it, will be a while away yet lol! 

We are gonna have fun in the snow today :) 

Just hoping my hubby makes it home ok!! X x x


----------



## annanouska

My hubby is on call so just me and the grouchy one! He loved the snow though, took him to baby yoga only just got home, can't get car on drive! 

Xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

I'm planning on breast feeding - already had one on my boobs leak a couple of drops of colostrum on two occasions so I'm taking that as a good sign!
My hubby has come home from work early (joys of being your own boss) cos he was worried about the snow. Normally I love snow but being so extra clumsy at the moment I'm scared I'll fall and hurt baby. I wouldn't mind too much, but my dad in hospital at the moment and whilst I want to go visit him, he made me promise to stay home if the weather was bad. At least if baby comes I'll be in the same hospital as my dad! Xx


----------



## betty14

Pinky bf is so rewarding once you are established! My only advise would be stick with it! There are times when you think your not producing enough and that baby will be attached forever! If ever you need advise honey is our resident pro :winkwink: but I will def try and help where I can as I'm sure the others will too :) 

Hubby is on his way now, will be a loooong wait he has 100 miles to travel lets just hope the roads are kind! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

I've heard the first fortnight is the hardest and then it gets easier. I'm so looking forward to the 'fourth trimester'! Sore nipples, bleeding, no sleep but baby cuddles to make it all worthwhile. 
My hubby and doggy are now home so I'm having a cuddle on the sofa with my fur baby, I think he likes the feel of baby squirming away in my bump! 
Xx


----------



## annanouska

Our boy cat used to love my bump! 

Deff stick with bf if you want to do it and enjoy it, it certainly is rewarding and much cheaper. We pay £10 a week on Aptamil! Saying that it was the right move for us at the time and he has been happy with ff....if you think the bf ff war is bad wait until you get to weaning....the traditional v blw scene is ridiculous. 

It is bitter here, Marcus loved the snow but we are in now keeping dry! X


----------



## betty14

I would agree the first two weeks are the hardest and I think it's because your establishing supply and learning how to feed! 

My gp said to me if you make it to 6 weeks your on a home run and she was spot on after 6 weeks its so easy and convenient :) 

Totally agree with Anna tho you have to do what's best for you and baby, if you don't get on with bf then switch to ff, there is such a pressure to bf that I think women feel a failure if they ff but its not at all :) 

Love that your fur baby likes your squirmy bump :) 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Not long now pinky!
Im not gonna get on the bf/ff stuff because it annoys me lol. just do what you want with feeding and dont pressurise yourself the baby will be fed and grow and be loved regardless. Have baby skin to skin at birth and try feed straight away and they usually feed lovely =o)

Wonder how pink and her diabetes are now....

Had lots of snow here was almost sleeping at the hospital! Anyway im off again to do that thing that pays the bills 
X


----------



## betty14

That's what I was trying to say samie babies grow and thrive regardless of where their milk comes from! 

Hope work is ok for you tonight :) you are changing people's lives forever not just paying the bills :) 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oo Pinky exciting stuff.  Its common knowledge that im pro bf and will help and support any way I can. Im not anti ff though if that is the best decision for mummy and baby. Cant wait to hear your birth story  Sammy glad you didnt get stuck at work x


----------



## PinkyEyes

It's good to know I'll have you lovely ladies to turn to for guidance. I've always said I'd like to bf but I'm not going to beat myself up if it doesn't happen. I'm hoping it works mostly because I'm incredibly lazy and live in a three storey house - I don't fancy walking down two flights of stairs in the middle of the night to make up a bottle of formula! Seriously though, I think there are a lot of bonuses to bf but I know ff babies are just as smart, just as happy and just as loved, so either way it'll work out. I'd love to be a bf champ, these boobs really ought to fulfil their purpose!
Xx


----------



## annanouska

Keep strong with it pinky and I'm sure you will do fab.i felt really bad when we went to ff and seriously it took me months to get over it. I wish now I hadn't beat myself up so much. 

I'm having 5 mins on the sofa chilling since the boys are both asleep in our bed! I often do morning bottle in bed and he stayed up reading with s but now nodded off!


----------



## PinkyEyes

Are you all out enjoying the snow?! I'm going mad stuck inside but the risk of slipping over is a bit too much for me to venture out. Getting to my midwife appointment this afternoon should be fun!
Xx


----------



## annanouska

Pinky eyes it was gorgeous just before I was due and my legs were so bad I was stuck in! You can't win!! 

I'm hoping hubby will be home later so we can all go out:flower: xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Totally unexpected. Just got my BFP
only had 1 period after mc. Don't feel pregnant so it's abit weird.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Omg Sara thats wonderful news, I have everything crossed for you to have a completely uneventful pregnancy and a gorgeous baby at the end. :hugs:


----------



## sara15h1986

Thank you. In complete shock. Wasn't even trying. And don't feel like I did last time. Boobs are not sore or anything. Just done the yet as my period was due Saturday and didn't arrive but understand periods can be all over the place after a miscarriage


----------



## PinkyEyes

Congratulations Sara! Isn't it strange how life works?! Very happy for you, hope everything goes smoothly.
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Thank you. Shocked and confused at the moment.


----------



## betty14

Oh my gosh Sara massive congratulations!! So happy for you :)

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks Betty. It seems to have happened really fast. Mc in November, pregnant January. It's all abit unreal x


----------



## Samie18

Congrats!!


----------



## Diddums

Awwwcpngratualtions Sara. So so so happy for you!!!!! Sending you good vibes and lots of happy thoughts for a sticky bean!


AFM I think I just ovulated on my own. No soy or anything. And I had a huge temp spike this morning, which is if stays as it is means I ovulated on cd19 giving me a 31/32 day cycle just like before I went on bcp. So happy. Hope my temp stays up over the next few days :)


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks everyone


----------



## LoujaOs83

Congratulations Sara! Brilliant news for you!! We can now share our baby journey... How lovely!! Xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Fingers crossed for you diddums! 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks Lou. I am obviously very nervous about this pregnancy. But seem to be calmer than I was last time. Seem to have built a wall up a little bit. Plus. Doesn't seem real. Nasty headache last 2 days x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks pinky xx


----------



## Samie18

Sounds good diddums! Fingers crossed x


----------



## annanouska

Congrats Sara and good news diddums :thumbup:. I had terrible headaches and hated only having paracetamol! 

Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

I had some headaches but found drinking lots of water helped! I am currently struggling with morning sickness and feel so poorly it's awful! Not actually being sick but just the feeling that I want to be is bad enough! Any tips to help?! Xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

I felt like that in the beginning louja, I found giving up healthy eating and focusing on what I could stomach helped - vanilla yogurt was good for me, and plain old oven chips! Certain smells made me feel worse, I avoided coffee shops for weeks! I also became really funny about the textures of food, finding somethings i used to love inedible. I was only actually sick a handful of times but I felt queasy for ages. Between that and the extreme tiredness, the first few weeks weren't much fun. Not much advice for you really, but hang in there, it's not forever! 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Diddums that's so exciting! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! 

Louja I found cartons of strawberry Ribera really helped a lot! Also I had some ginger chewy sweets from holland and barrat they were good also ritz salted crackers :) I am terrified of being sick so I tried all sorts to stop the feeling!! 

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the snow, I gotta say I like to look at it but it worrys me with oh being so far away that he might get stuck! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Me and the OH spent Sunday in the snow building a snowman. Doing cartwheels and flips in it (say before I got bfp)
Snow is fun for a day, then after that its just dangerous.


----------



## PinkyEyes

I'm so over the snow and ice now - I can't get out to my daisy birthing class tonight cos the weekend's snow is frozen over and it's too dangerous when combined with my clumsiness! It looks pretty but it's becoming very inconvenient now.
Xx


----------



## betty14

Sara I bet you gave your bean a fun ride doing cartwheels!! 

I agree about it being nice for a day, the day it comes down is exciting but when it gets all sludge and ice it's not so much fun! 

Aw pinky that's rubbish, but your doing the right thing, too risky!!

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

How are you all ladies? Xx


----------



## betty14

All ok here thanks pinky, 

How are you? Any twinges? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Good thanks. Just home from work. And not working tomorrow so. Nice long weekend


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi Girls,

I'm really worried! Been feeling terrible... dizzy and sick and disorientated! I went to the emergency docs this evening at 6pm, after not being able to get into my own doctors.. and found out I've got a water infection, she said this means I have a higher chance of miscarriage and to go to my own doctors tomorrow morning with the same sample and she prescribed me some tablets for a water infection. I'm 7 weeks now and so so so worried!! xxx


----------



## betty14

Try not to worry, she should never have said that to you in such a way!! 

If you are on antibiotics now I'm sure all will be ok! It's only if its left untreated Hun! 

Hugs to you hope your feeling better really soon 

Pinky your still working!!!! When do you go on mat leave? X x

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

I'm on maternity leave already, thank goodness. 
Try not to worry louja, it won't help to get stressed. Loads of women get water infections in pregnancy and are fine, I think it was a bit insensitive of the doctor to say what she said. Fingers crossed that everything will be ok. 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Lou, I am sure all will be fine. Especially as you got yourself treated straight away x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thanks girls, much appreciated! I had to message my manager to let her know I wouldn't be in tomorrow as I need to go to my own doctors to take my sample and for further tests, as advised by the emergency doc - I had a reply from my manager, she copy and pasted my message and put at the top 'from fooking -and my name'... she then sent another message to the person she thought she was texting saying I was a liar and just wanted to come in late again. I am so upset, I have already been off from work this year with stress from being bullied by another senior manager and now I have this... I cannot believe in, I am a teacher for a college...I can't believe the environment or uncaring people I work with. It is disgusting and so uncalled for! They know I'm pregnant and really worried! xx


----------



## Samie18

Louja thats a fooking joke re the message I think you should take it further and that person needs disciplinary action! !
And the fact you got treatment for the uti will reduce the risk. Uti's can irritate the uterus if untreated so don't stress x

We're good here just drove up to Stockport for a few days I'm so tired and glad my mum can have sophia for a few hours =o)

x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thanks Samie! I'm calling the union tomorrow and putting a formal complaint in- raising a grievance, it's out of order!! Xx


----------



## betty14

Pinky ignore me I read through and got all confused haha! ( baby brain still here :wacko: )

Louja that's terrible, can you speak to anyone higher up about this? That is disgusting behaviour from a manager! Especially given the circumstances, why would you lie just to go in a little late!! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

I agree, I'm also a teacher and a line manager - she is completely out of order and your union rep will probably go mental, especially as you're pregnant! I think of some of the rubbish I've put up with from my staff and never said a thing like that, and here you are with something truly urgent and you get this bitchiness! Does she know she accidentally sent it to you? Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Lou, that's so harsh. That would have broken me if I had received that. Has she tried to back track from it or say sorry?


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls, she knows now she sent it to me, she's apologised but I've put a grievance in against management it was basically the I've on the caking to a line of intimidation I've received the past 4 months, I'm fed up of it! They made me ill back in October/ November and I'm not getting ill again and losing my baby!! Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Louja.... 

perhaps it is the area! I started teaching up here and the bullying was horrific. I ended up having a nervous breakdown and walked out on it all. I do still miss it but now I have LO I am glad that I moved on. I was only doing my NQT year and my 'mentor' read through my cv and said ' ohhh you got a first, well i suppose you think you are better than the rest of us etc' then dumped a load of extra work on me and offered no support. The students were disengaged at best and nobody would guide me or support me as I was 'too above help'?!!! wtf! 

as for the uti.....i had several during pregnancy. try not to panic and keep hydrated xxxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Lou, glad you still went ahead with the complaint. You can't not. And you have the proof too. So no way she can argue it. Well done and hope you feel better xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Cor it makes me mad to hear of enthusiastic teachers being bullied out of the profession! I mentor students and I had an excellent student two years ago (seriously, she was amazing, a natural teacher, much better than my cynical self!) and we offered her a full time job while she was on placement with us, which she joyfully accepted. She left to go to her last teaching placement at another school and they were so awful to her she quit her course. Between the uni and our school we arranged for her to come back and finish the placement at our school, but after two days she quit for good, her spirit crushed and broken. Such a waste, I was gutted about what happened for ages. This country needs quality teachers, but I think some establishments have 'tall poppy syndrome' where certain people have to drag others down to make themselves feel better.
To be honest, it's not your line manager's right to have a comment on your medical appointments during pregnancy as it is something you are entitled to. I would suspect that text she accidentally sent you could be used to support a claim of pregnancy discrimination. 
Annanouska, I can't believe your mentor said that to you! With the students I've mentored, it tended to be the ones with the best qualifications that needed the most support in transferring the knowledge to the pupils - because learning came easily to them, they sometimes struggled to know how to help pupils who had learning difficulties. I'm not saying that was the case with you, but all nqts need a supportive mentor to develop their practice regardless of their qualifications. Grrr I'm proper angry on your behalf! 
Xx


----------



## hay246

Hi all been off here for bit with hol etc not had chance!

Congrats to Mrsh and Sara thts brill!

Diddums fingers crossed

Only scanned thru a lot of posts, pinky nt long bet u r excited

Louja that's terrible. Cheek of some people!

Well we had a fab holiday weather was gorge and can't wait to go back! Allister loved the beach and water

Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey hay :)
Glad you and the family had a wonderful holiday. Where did you go?


----------



## hay246

thanks sara, went to El Gouna in Egypt. lovely :)


----------



## sara15h1986

Oh nice. If things go well I need to either move my holiday or cancel it. At the moment it is booked and will e flying out 4 weeks before my 'fingers crossed' due date x


----------



## Diddums

Sara will you be able to fly that late? Most airlines don't particularly like it without you signing a disclaimer?


----------



## Diddums

Sorry just re-read and you said had to love or cancel. Silly me lol


----------



## Diddums

5dpo and my bbs are so so so painful! They were slightly tender last cycle after ovulation but unreal at the moment. I think it's probably because my hormones are sorting themselves out rather than early pregnancy symptom but at least it's positive :)


----------



## sara15h1986

Fingers crossed for you diddums. 
I have had a day where I have hated the world. My boyfriend has not had a good day with me. I have picked at him all day. I felt like I had travel sickness so
Didn't even go shopping with him then I cried this evening. Hormones everywhere. And I've had a rotten head cold for weeks now that I can't shift, that hasn't helped. 
Hope all are well and happy xx


----------



## Diddums

Awww Sara hugs xxx run yourself a nice bath and chill. Your bf will understand that it's just the hormone xx


----------



## Samie18

Diddums whens testing......?? My boobs were terribly tender they couldn't be touched. 

Hay your pics were lovely! 

Hope everyone is good x


----------



## Diddums

Hey Samie. Fertility friends says to wait until 1st feb and 11dpo to test. Though ill crack and probably start testing from 8dpo as I have a load of Internet cheapies lol


----------



## betty14

Hay the pics are lovely! Little man looked in his element! When do you plan to go back? I bet it's nice having your own place there! 

Louja any news on what's happening with your complaint? How are you feeling now? 

Diddums that's exciting! If not an early sign then def a positive one that your body is 'working' don't be disheartend if you get negatives earlier than your af is due tho :) 

You never know, this thread always has three pregnant ladies at a time always has..... We have louja and Sara so need that third now .........;) 

You have your fs appointment t on 1st feb don't you? 
X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Got my fingers crossed for diddums x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Betty :) here's hoping I'm the lucky third :) yes my FS appointment is on 1feb (next Friday) so excited!!


----------



## betty14

I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

My boyfriend has made a cheesecake. He bought from tesco soft cheese. Does that mean I cant eat it? X


----------



## betty14

If the soft cheese is pasteurised fill her boots ;) 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

It doesn't say but I found a mummy group on Facebook and they said tescos own soft cheese is same as Philly therefore is fine x


----------



## hay246

Diddums fingers crossed for you

Betty he had the best time.
We are going back april 2014 as we need to sort our house over here first!
Can't wait to go back tho :)

X


----------



## PinkyEyes

Fingers crossed diddums, it sounds like good news either way! 
Sara, your boyfriend sounds lovely making cheesecake for you! 
Glad you enjoyed your holiday, hay!
Hey Betty and all the other ladies!
Xx


----------



## hay246

I have just bought a v.i.b footmuff off ebay bargain they are meant to be around £50 got it for £19.99 best thing ever it's like a sleeping bag on outside and soo fluffy on inside it zips up front and is longer than others and also u can zip off the bottom for when they are walking so its still round them but the feet can be out. Would highly recommend :) 

X


----------



## betty14

What does v.i.b stand for hay? 

Sounds amazing tho! And what a bargain!! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Morning everyone. Slightly sore boobs today. Good sign I am thinking. Last time they hurt straight away. This time just tender for now :) x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi girls!
I had a bit of a panic this morning because baby went frantically crazy in his movements for about 30 minutes (the movements were so strong he woke me up) so Hubby and I phoned up the hospital to ask advice. They said it was best to come in and get checked in the day unit to be on the safe side. 
Had the loveliest student midwife looking after me, and baby behaved himself once they hooked up the monitors. My blood pressure was a bit raised due to panicking but started to settle after hearing his heartbeat. I apparently have a slight trace of protein in my urine, but they weren't bothered about that.
I'm just so glad they were nice and didn't make me feel like a pain in the neck for bothering them. I was so worried that baby might have been in distress by the movements he was making this morning, it's such a relief that everything is alright. I hope he was just getting ready to be born, I can't wait to meet him now!
Hay the footmuff sounds really cool!
Sara, my boobs were sensitive and sore from before I found out (I thought it was just my period on the way) and then they grew two cup sizes by the time I was 7 weeks pregnant! 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey pinky, glad all was ok with bubba. And that the hospital were nice. 
My boobs last time really hurt. This time they are tender but ok. 
I have waves of nausea which I didn't have before. But sighing I could go Asleep and wake up when it's 12 weeks x


----------



## betty14

Aww pinky glad everything is ok, they do give you a scare tho huh! I went in for monitoring and 3 days after my waters broke!! Hope it's him getting ready to arrive :)

Sara how many weeks are you now? My boobs were very sensitive too, it's all good signs that your hormones are haywire ;)

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I am only 5 and half weeks.


----------



## hay246

Very important baby Betty. :) 

Good sign Sara and pinky glad all ok xx


----------



## betty14

Sara, 12 weeks will soon be here! 

Hay thanks, how cute huh! 

X x


----------



## sara15h1986

I only feel nausea when I am hungry. Or so it seems x


----------



## betty14

That's quite common, carry something around with you to nibble on x x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Biscuits and oat cakes helped me at that stage Sara! Xx


----------



## betty14

How you feeling pinky, any twinges? 

X xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I have dry crackers. 
Just had lunch do should be good until home time x


----------



## LoujaOs83

betty14 said:


> Louja any news on what's happening with your complaint? How are you feeling now?

Hi Betty,

I have received a letter to acknowledge receipt of my grievance. It's just a waiting game now until I found out the verdict!
I am currently off sick with the UTI and also because I just don't feel I can go back as I am so stressed out!
l've stopped taking the anti-biotics for the UTI as directed by the doctor as the anti-biotics were making me really sick!
See the midwife for the first time next Tues, 5th Feb... so excited, will feel more real then! :happydance: We are considering finding out whether we are having a boy or girl and are thinking of names... what do you think of Lily Grace and Finley George? We aren't sure about the boy's name... boy's names are so difficult!! xxx


----------



## annanouska

Glad you were ok pinkyeyes. I went ina lot as movements just stopped. Maybe lo was having a final reshuffle to get ready for his birthday! 

Louja not long until mw! 

Sara, as Betty said12 weeks isn't far. Try not to compare your pregnancy Too much as you will go into a panic if you feel something like last time when it's all probably normal :hugs: 

Is the vib thing an actual sleep bag then or something for the pram? I can't wait to put his duvet on as it matches the room. 

We are going through an annoying phase of rolling over in the night, would be ok but he then wakes up and starts playing or crying! 

I'm hoping I'm getting better with my pelvis etc I've had a good few days where I still get sore but not like I have been. Stupid me woke with crick in neck driving me mad as I can't move my head! X


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi Anna. Completely true that I shouldn't compare but I think it's human nature and hard not to. 
Louja, very exciting about seeing midwife. 
Love the names. I really like George for a boy x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Anyone any ideas for boy's names? And did you ladies who already have bubbas find out if you were having a boy or a girl?! Also, what happens if they can't see at your 20 week scan, do they charge if you want a further scan to find out? xx


----------



## betty14

Sara I found ritz crackers helped I lfound the salt on them really nice! Also dry roasted peanuts!! 

Louja have they just stopped the antibiotic completely or swapped it? I hope you don't have to wait long for the verdict!! 

We found out at 20 wk scan but only just, daisy was a pickle lol! I think if they can't see you have to have a private gender scan....? 

As for boy names I always likes zach, max, Connor, jake, if daisy had been a boy she would of been Alfie :)

First mw app is exciting and makes it feel very real especially as you get scan appointment not long after!!! 

I love the name lily! Rachel's lo is lily :) and Finley is lovely for a boy too, mrsh named her lo Finley! 

That reminds me... We are owed birth stories from Amelia and mrsh now :winkwink:

Anna hope your pelvis is finally on the mend!! Does Marcus go back off easily when he wakes? Daisy went through the same rolling over stage, now she stops on her side :)

She has been in her nursery 2 nights now, she has slept well. I was finding that she was waking lots in the night and I think I was disturbing her! 

Bit sad but it's definitely time :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

We found out too because i'm superrrrrr impatient!
At the 20 week scan they couldn't see but i had to go back at 22 weeks because they couldn't see her heart properly. We also paid for a 4d scan too =o)

We had Sebastian, Owen and Ryan for boys but not sure if they would have stuck. I love Sebastian and Seb but not Bastian.... so i dunno!

Nothing helped for my sickness and it never went. I should be preggers forever i'd be skinny then =o)

Doin better than me Betty.....Sophia is still in with us lol

Glad you pelvis is improving Beth.
My coccyx still kills and i've been back to the docs again, only 2 years down the line....think i'm gonna have to go private =o(


----------



## betty14

Samie my coccyx is really bad still I swear it got damaged in labour all those hours on monitor and she was back to back! 

What have your docs said or not said? I was waiting a bit longer to go see her about it! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Grrrr. One of those mornings. Rushing down the stairs to catch the train that has pulled in and the guy walking up towards me just barges me. 
The other week I was walking up the stairs. Guy coming down knocked me and luckily the guy behind me caught me, otherwise I would have taken a tumble down. 
Sometimes commuting to London does not have its perks x


----------



## sara15h1986

Grrrr. One of those mornings. Rushing down the stairs to catch the train that has pulled in and the guy walking up towards me just barges me. 
The other week I was walking up the stairs. Guy coming down knocked me and luckily the guy behind me caught me, otherwise I would have taken a tumble down. 
Sometimes commuting to London does not have its perks x


----------



## Samie18

They initially referred me to the physio which I knew was pointless because its the boney bit around me coccyx and sacrum that are causing the problem. They referred me back to the doctor and I've waited months for no reply so I went back last week and shes now looking in to other things. I want a X ray but they are often inconclusive so don't know what to do. ....


----------



## betty14

Oh rubbish! Do you think it's broken in some way? 
Do you think your gp will refuse to refer for X-rays? 

Have you thought about seeing a chiropractor? 

I have thought at times mine feels broken :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Oh girls... this does scare me, I have all this to come!! Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## betty14

Oh louja don't be scared, I'm sure mine is just from being sat on the monitor for so long! It doesn't affect me day to day! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Well, today is officially my due date (never bothered to update my ticker) and I feel like the incredible hulk I'm so darn grumpy! I don't feel like doing anything - I would have gone back to bed but I have the midwife this afternoon. I don't even know why I feel so grouchy. 
Good luck to those of you with bad backs and pelvises, the things we go through for our babies! 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Ooh pinky that could well be a good sign even tho you aren't happy! My friend was like that and went into labour the same night! 

Hope it's a good sign! Rest up and just relax as much as you can, put some cheesy tv on and treat yourself to so e choc! X x


----------



## sara15h1986

Lots of choc :)


----------



## annanouska

Happy due date pinky xxxx 

Louja don't be scarred its all worth it. Mine was a long 57 hrs on monitors think that's what did me too!

Samie and Betty, I mentioned coccyx was a bit ore today got told to do pelvic floor :shrug: 

So far mar us has not had his dummy today... I'm knackered!! It's hard work trying to distract him. 

Great news on the nursery.... Samie....think it's eviction time soon!

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

I defo think its broken. Problem with x rays is its so difficult to see and even if they do see a fracture there isn't much they can do =o(
I do pelvic floor all the time and sometimes if i'm lay down i feel the coccyx pull its horrible.

I know its time for eviction we just can't bring ourselves to do it lol


----------



## hay246

Anna it's a footmuff but its sooo luxurious and comfy its lovely! Absolute bargain for £20.

Louja they are nice names. I didnt find out what I was having and I wouldn't again either I just liked not knowing and there's not many things in life you can keep a secret. 
I found it hard on boys names but my bf chose Allister and I absolutely love it. I really like Roman too but bf doesn't. 
If I have a girl I want to call her Alexis we found it really hard to agree all the names I like he doesn't I also really like Matilda!

I'm looking forward to Allister being in own room but house now needs roof restructuring so seems one step forward two steps back so he is probably still going to be in with us for a while yet!!

Anna are you trying to get dummy off him?

Happy due date pinky

Somehow I don't think we are going to get birth stories from Amelia and mrs h lol


----------



## PinkyEyes

I did cheer up after eating some choc! Still no baby, just a bit more backache. 
I loved the name we picked for a girl, I'm hoping next baby will be a girl so it can be used! I think boys names are much harder to choose, although I had issues with lots of names because I associate them with pupils I've taught! 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I think there is always an association. I liked a name and I used to have a friend with that name, now we don't get on so I hate the name ha ha
I love the name Harry, but my boyfriends parents have a cat called harry


----------



## betty14

Pinky glad the choc helped!! Hope your backache is a good sign!! 

I bet it's difficult to choose names when your a teacher... 

Pinky I can't remember if you said what name you have chosen or are you keeping it secret till he is here? 

Having a tough time with teething today, daisy was up until half 3 this morning and is so unhappy today, lots of cuddles and calpol today :)

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Have to collect Sofia from computer club in a sec so a really quick hi, just wanted to say im still alive! Betty i have resorted to ibuprofen recently and it really helped xx


----------



## betty14

Honey, lovely to see a post from you! 

I have some of the baby nurophen would you say it's better than calpol? Might give it a whirl! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yes its stronger and double check but the ibuprofen helps with swelling not sure if nurofen will. Xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

I did say on here I think, but we aren't telling most people until he's born - his name is Peter Michael! 
I can still remember the cherry/strawberry calpol from my childhood, that stuff was magic! I was allergic to the orange one though, can remember being sick on it, so I ended up having bigger doses of the pink one that tasted far nicer until I could have tablets. 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Ah ok I thought nurophen was ibuprofen :wacko: 

Pinky I remember now, lovely name! My oh is Michael :) 

How's the backache? 

X xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Still there, and I feel really heavy with baby if that makes sense, like he's sitting on my bits! I'd really love it if baby would make his appearance soon, I just want to meet him now!
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Haha betty it is the same thing take no notice of me Im that tired I cant think straight x


----------



## betty14

Lol honey, I was up till 3:40 this morning so I'm not much better lol! 

Pinky I def think he might me making his appearance sooner rather than later! 

X x c


----------



## hay246

Betty I think nurofen is better than Calpol. Its also easier to use as you get a syringe rather than spoon. Allister just really enjoys taking medicine he sees it and opens his mouth ready for it same with teethin powder haha! 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Hay thanks, think I might try the nurophen when she needs it next! The calpol comes with a syringe now too, totally agree with it being easier! I actually bought a medicine syringe from our local pharmacy, they sell them with little bungs for bottles that come without! 

Bless him, glad he is good with medicine! My niece wails the place down if you mention giving her any she hates it all! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

The also do a calprofen which is the paracetamol and ibuprofen combined. Marcus is horrid at the minute very teethy but there's no more lumps yet. 

Hay- I was trying to get him off his dummy as I wasn't sure if he as too old and he more plays with it a lot. We managed 2 1/2 days but this afternoon I caved in. He was so tired and I spent an hour trying to settl him and he had none of it so I caved in :nope: I had a lot of housework to do too :haha: he's just to have it for naps if needed now but tbh he's had it a lot this evening as he is all to sorts 

Hope baby pinky is not keeping mummy and daddy too long x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna why would you think hes too old? Sucking releases pain relieving hormones and it is of great comfort to them when tired or poorly. Brandon spat his dummy out at about 9 months while teething badly and never wanted it again despite me offering!! Sofia and Jack had theirs till they were about 3 1/2 years old. Never outside of the house when older only for bed or during day if poorly. Their speech is exceptional and teeth are lovely. Ollie had a dummy until he was discharged from hospital where we almost lost him at 9wks and used it in hospital but once home didnt want it again so now he uses me as a comfort!! So I just have to feed him more frequently when hes poorly. I would see how he goes it isnt hurting and every child is different as you can see from mine!! Xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hmm how strange, I thought I'd replied already, but I guess my iPad ate my post! Baby Pinky is still staying put. I think he's far too comfortable!
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Im so glad I dont have the dummy dilemma I'd be so stressed!

Wont be long pinky =o)


----------



## betty14

Anna my niece and nephew have both had dummies, my nephew left it out for Santa when he was 3 :) and my niece who is 3 and a half sti has it when she is tired or poorly think my sis plans on giving it to the Easter bunny this year ;) both have perfect teeth and both were far advanced with speech so don't worry! 

Samie did you choose not go use dummies or did Sophia not take one? 

Pinky hope baby makes his appearance soon... How did mw go have you an over due plan of action going on? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I didn't want her to have one but did try on the few desperate nights we had but she wouldn't take it so we gave up trying.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sometimes they are a godsend but Samie you wont have the drama of trying to take it away so happy days.


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hey girls, I'm still in one piece! Midwife said if he isn't here by Wednesday she would talk about the next steps, but she didn't mention specifics. I'm assuming she would do a sweep? 
I'm kind of thinking dummies are quite a good way to go - I sucked my thumb as a child and that is much harder to give up because it's attached to you! My teeth have some signs of it in the shape of my jaws but they look alright on the whole. I love the idea of giving the dummy to father Christmas or the Easter bunny! Xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah will probably be a sweep and to book your induction. 
Im against dummy's because in my opinion they aren't born with one so know no difference and dont need it to survive butttt they are shown to reduce cot death so it cant be bad. But the whole dummy or not is the same bf vs ff debate....its an individual Choice and only one you can make =o)


----------



## annanouska

Omg my son has been possessed. He is awful right now with teething nappies. Red cheeks, biting and screaming. He's had his dummy as it was the only thing apart from chequ g his middle two fingers that helped. I didn't want a dummy. But it has worked for him, he's not stuck to t all day but will still offer for tine being when needed. Sorry for typog on Phone and hav fat fingers! Xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Awww beth hope things get easier! Has he any teeth through yet? Cant offer any advice because sophia never had teething issues but id suggest Keep regular pain relief and if the dummy helps GIVE IT =o)

hugs xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Still pregnant over here! Think baby is far too comfortable! 
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Aww Pinky hope lo makes an appearance really soon x


----------



## betty14

Aww pinky, hope he decides to appear soon, how do you feel? How far over are you now? 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

5 days over. He's still nice and active even though he must be cramped in there. I'm a bit uncomfortable but it'll be worth it. Just want to meet him now! 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Definitely not much longer then! Our hospital only let you go over by 10 days... 

You are obviously making it too comfy :winkwink: 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Hurry baby pinky!! 
Get on the sex mission...try force him out!

Hows things with ollie in his own room honey?

How are you sara?

Hope diddums, sinn and anyone I forgot are ok and the ttc and bfp will be soon.

Hope mummy and babies are good. Loved the coin idea betty!

We're good over here. Sophia is growing so quickly. I swear every morning her hair grows a cm more overnight....im so happy its nearly bobble length! Shes still in our room but I love it and dont want to move her =o)
Shes so much fun these days and super cuddly. She gives big fat snogs too. I cant wait until she talks and we can have full on conversations. I just love this age but she's definitely not a baby anymore =o (


xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls! I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow, which I'm looking forward to! Struggling so much with constant sickness, I'm getting really emotional about it as I'm so off food and feeling just terrible! I turn my nose up at all food, it's so tough on my fiancé... Never thought sickness could be this bad!! Please help :( it's the sick feeling all day I can't cope with :( xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey everyone and thanks Samie for asking about me. I am ok thanks. Waiting for my doctor to call as went last week for my anaemia injection and they wouldn't give it to me without speaking to a midwife. So still waiting to hear if I have go ahead or not. I have been feeling terrible in the evenings. Not eating. Haven't yet been sick but have felt it. And tiredness. Most of the time I can only explain it as I just don't feel right. That feeling when you know you are poorly but it's not like one thing hurts. If that makes sense. I had a missed call from the midwife centre yesterday but she didn't leave a message. And when I called back the main reception said she will call back when ready. Abit annoying but I will wait. 
Lou I have you feel better soon. Chin up love xx


----------



## Samie18

Cant help louja I was sick every day and felt it all day from 5 weeks until she was born and nothinggggggggg helped. It was the best diet ive ever had!


----------



## betty14

Aw Samie exciting its almost bobble length!! I use the tiny baby elasics in Daisy's hair they stay put so well, her hair is so silky things slide easily!! 

Louja the things that helped me most were ice cold cartons of strawberry ribena, ritz salty crackers and ginger snaps... I hope it settles soon I remember not fancying any food at all!!! Hope mw goes well tomorrow :)

Sara hope you feel better soon too, I'm sure you can have your injection, honey had to have them I believe... 

Diddums how did your appointment go? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Drs rang and said that I need to go for a blood test but I am to await the letter in the post. Annoying as I've been having these injections for 10 years. Also got my booking in appt date, next Tuesday so obviously I will mention to her about my injection etc x


----------



## hay246

thats good sara, louja i had sickness really bad, i just couldnt eat a thing and kept getting ketones in urine, they gave me travel sickness tabs in the end, and it stopped the cycle of not eating and i had the odd day of being sick after, but nothing like before. i feel for you though.

x


----------



## betty14

Glad you got a call Sara, hope it gets sorted soon it is probably contributing to you feeling poorly huh? 

Pinky Is lo still holding on? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Yeah. I think it doesn't help. Also I don't eat dinner anymore as by the time I get home
From work I am knackered and feel sick so eating is out of the question x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Yep, he's still holding on, but I think something might be starting to happen - more backache and some tightenings on my bump. I dunno, I just feel a bit out of sorts. Trying not to get too excited in case it's a false alarm. Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ooh Pinky I have everything crossed for an imminent arrival :hugs::hugs:
Sara hope you feel better soon.
Louja hope something helps with the sickness its not pleasant.
Hey everyone else x
Oh and Sara Betty is right I continued to have my b12 injections throughout all my pregnancies x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls, I saw the mw today, can't believe she took so much blood from me... And also gave me a flu jab so have an achy arm tonight, will survive though! Felt rough all day though now at 1:48am I feel perky, after popping to McDonalds with my OH to get hot salty fries and a chicken wrap as I just fancied it and had barely eaten all day- feel so much better now I've eaten that, surprised I fancied it but I was like babeeee you know what I really fancy right now?! Bless him he drove me to McDs so he knew I definitely wanted it as I change my mind so much and I'm so fussy at the minute- he was just so chuffed I was eating!
Had to make the decision today whether to have tests for downs? I struggled so much as I know it must be tough having a downs baby but I couldn't terminate, it makes you think should you he tested at all and then how frightening if you are high risk to have to have a needle in your tummy... Has anyone been through this? 
Told the midwife been feeling really sick she recommended fizzy water, so shall give it a try, been eating mainly cereal as that's all I've fancied until the McDonalds tonight lol!! 
Hope everyone is well, thanks for all your words of wisdom... Definitely keeps me going at tough moments xxx


----------



## betty14

Ooh pinky hope it did turn I to something for you!! 

Louja that's brill you fancied something! I have to say salty things were good for me too! Def try the fizzy water, anything is worth a go huh!! 

I decided not to have any downs testing as I knew I wouldn't terminate either way, tbh my risk factors were very low anyway.. Did you decide to have them or not to have them? 

I think they look at the nuchal fold at 12 week scan anyway so I would imagine if something was very abnormal they'd suggest further investigation!! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Still pregnant here, but the aches did continue thru the night, although they were mild enough to sleep through. I can't believe I'm a week overdue already. 
Hugs to all! Xx


----------



## Samie18

Proud mummy moment......sophia just did her first poo on the toilet!!!!! She was so proud =o)

I had the downs testing but I would terminate thats why I had it. 

Fizzy water helped a bit as did lemonade. ..think the fizz eased the acid burning from the sickness so worth a try.


----------



## betty14

Pinky I really hope that it's your body getting ready and your actual labour will be quick! 

Samie that's fab well done Sophia! She is so young too!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Im trying my hardest to get her dry in the day before we go on hol so that I dont have a suitcase full of nappies.

Statistics show when babies were in the towel nappies they were potty trained much earlier so it can be done =o)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ollie knows when he needs to go but no plans to potty train yet. Brandon was dry during the day by 18 months but I got nothing but grief from the health visitors as they said medically their bowels and bladder are not mature enough :wacko::wacko::wacko:
With the next 2 I dont remember when they were fully trained but not until much later. Most ppl Ive spoken to wait until they are between 2 and a half and 3. When are you going away Samie? Bet she was really proud of herself, shes got such a cheeky smile


----------



## Samie18

Yeah she was super proud! I dont care what the hv say they make things up half the time lol dont quite understand the logic they say about most things....a lot isnt evidence based. Were not born to sit in wee and poo =o). I was reading children in Indonesia are trained from birth by their parents making a whistle type noise which by 9 months the kids knew it meant toilet so they are trained by 9 months! 
I think the western world are influenced by brands so much that we believe when told they arent capable meaning we continue to buy their products for years.... just a thought!

Some facts....
In the 1950&#8242;s, 92% of children were potty trained by 18 months old. Today, roughly only about 4% of toddlers are potty trained by 18 months. In fact, only 60% are trained by 3 years old!

She has no pressure on her to do it so if we dont succeed then hey ho!
We fly out may 24th....its coming round so quick ahhhhh


----------



## Honeybear1976

Grrrrr
Samie I just spent ages writing a reply and it crashed :growlmad::growlmad:
Im sure she is capable. I agree the HVs dont know what they are talking about half the time. I think it was in Victorian times the toilet trained very early by hanging the babies over pots. I also saw a programme once where they leave the babies au naturel all the time and when they recognise the different faces the babies pull they know they are going to go so dangle them over the loo or grass or wherever they are. This group on the programme were having a picnic all randomly dangling their babies in mid air with things coming out of them was very amusing!! :haha:


----------



## betty14

Samie I also agree hv are a waste of space for advise, I've never asked a question and come away happy with their response!!

I think it's fab your doing it now, i am a firm believer that mum knows best! My nephew was really easy to potty train literally a couple of weeks but my niece has been a nightmare!! 

How is the planning going? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

If it was summer id leave her naked most of the day so we could spot the faces. Luckily with poos most of the time if her nappy is off she will go get it to be put on so we now take her to the toilet, but wee's are a little harder to spot....hanging the over pots sounds funny =o)
I dont think it will be easy because were not directly training just offering the toilet and putting her on it occasionally and hoping it will click!

Planning is coming along slowly but getting there =o)


----------



## hay246

That's great Samie. They say girls are easier than boys too. I couldn't imagine allister using toilet in like 2-3 months at Sophia's age just because I think it's hard when he can't communicate with me and tell me lol. X


----------



## betty14

Samie it would be easier in the summer, but either way if your not worried then I'm sure it will click and be fuss free, it's good that she tells you when she needs to poo that's a good sign!! 

Glad the planning is going well, did you go to the florist for inspiration? 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Wow all this talk of toilet training is making me nervous about being a mummy, I have no idea how I'll cope! Well done sophia and samie!
No sweep at the midwife today, but I'm booked in to have one at the hospital on Monday if baby still hasn't made his appearance. I am still having backache and tightenings across my bump, so I'm hoping it could happen before then. 
Girls, I have to warn you, don't order furniture from dunelm mill for delivery. Fifth time waiting in today for my lamp table and they sent another broken one! I should have gone to John Lewis! It's annoying cos it matches the rest of the furniture in our living room, but now I'm seriously fed up. 
Xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Ok, I'm sure something is happening, contractions are every 5-6 minutes and getting stronger. Trying to rest at home, rather than charging off to the hospital. Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oooh again im very excited. I hope we are getting a birth story from you!!!! :haha:
Hope this is it for you and you will soon be cuddling your baby x


----------



## betty14

Oh yay! Excited here too!! I really hope by the time you see this your holding your baby! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Ohhhh good luck!!

Look forward to the update =o)
X


----------



## sara15h1986

Whoop whoop pinky. How exciting :) xxxxx
Good luck xxxx


----------



## annanouska

:thumbup: yey pinky....will it be a today baby? Fingers crossed... Will try and check when I can for an update :hugs: 

Hope everyone is well, little soldier has been asleep all day, think I've controlled the temp now. Just need him drinking and eating and awake!xxx


----------



## betty14

Ooh guessing pinky was in proper labour!! Can't wait to hear!! 

Anna how is little man now? 

Diddums hope your ok been MIA for a bit! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Yay for pinky think it must have been it :) x


----------



## sara15h1986

Quick question. 7 weeks today and some of the cramps
I get are quite intense/painful. Normal or not?


----------



## betty14

Normal Sara, it's bubs getting comfy, if you are worried call your mw but it is normal to get all sorts of pains! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I haven't met her yet but I might mention to her that sometimes it's painful. I know it's paranoia after my mmc. But I didn't have this pain with that one.


----------



## betty14

It's understandable that you would worry, I worried too, but it seems everyone gets period type pains, some are quite painful, but remember its your right to get checked if you feel you need to! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Just wrote a really long reply and my iPhone ate it! Grrrr! 
That was it! Parts were amazing, parts were kinda scary but my little man is so amazing it's all totally worth it. I lost a lot of blood so I've had four transfusions today but hopefully I'll be going home tomorrow afternoon and can write a more detailed birth story then. I got to 7cm dilated and paper thin with no pain relief, yay me! It was after that I had a few problems. All forgotten now! my boy is amazing! 
Xx


----------



## betty14

The most massive congratulations to you pinky!! Yay!! Can't wait to hear the story! 

Take it easy now and enjoy!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Awwww fab news pinky glad you updated us =o)

PPH's are scary stuff so take time to discuss it with the M/w's if it helps explain things.

Can't wait for piccies

xxx


----------



## betty14

What's a PPH samie? X x x


----------



## Samie18

post partum hemorrhage. Bleeding after delivery more than 500mls but for her to have had a 4 litre transfusion id guess she was nearer 2000-2500mls loss unless she had a low HB to start.


----------



## Honeybear1976

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats Pinky and well done, 7cm with no drugs you hero! I hate transfusions but they are a means to an end. Excited about your story and pics. Xxx


----------



## betty14

Ah thanks samie! 

Pinky hope you get home today! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

CONGRATULATIONS PINKY. well done. Xx


----------



## Sinn

Congratulations Pinky!


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey sinn. How are you?


----------



## Sinn

I'm ok thanks Sara. Still trying with no luck! AFs are so irregular and really light. Haven't posted for a while so lost track of things. Is there anyone else left TTC?


----------



## betty14

Hey sinn nice to see a post from you! Diddums is ttc but has been MIA for a while, hope she is ok! 

Are you getting any help at all yet? 

X x c


----------



## Sinn

Hi Betty!
No help as yet. Still really upset by the dr and can't face going back yet. I'm so deflated, were NTNP now I think rather than TTC. Don't think it will ever happen. I'm not a quitter but I've lost my spark.


----------



## Samie18

Awww Sinn sorry to hear your spark has gone =o(

Take some time out then when you feel ready get back to the doctors and don't take no for an answer!
It will happen just remember that

xx


----------



## annanouska

Congrats pinky :hugs: xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Sinn, I had noticed you had gone quiet. Don't give up xxx


----------



## hay246

Ah congrats pinky hope you are ok!

Sinn hiya. Try not to give up it will happen :flower: x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi girls! Peter and I got home early yesterday evening. We are all fine, had a few issues with feeding but think we are turning a corner now got midwife coming tomorrow to give more support. Very tired and my stitches are sooooo sore (midwife checked them and they're fine) but I've never been happier. My little boy is so gorgeous and my fur baby has been brilliant. Hubby and I are so pleased. 
Xx


----------



## Diddums

Congrats Pinky! Can't wait to see a piccie :)

Nothing to say here. Appointment wasn't great. She was very unhelpful and basically said well done for the weight loss but have to lose the rest before she can help. Which is fair enough but it's heartbreaking. She also said I haven't been ovulating. I'm close but no cigar!


----------



## annanouska

I'm so sorry diddums that they were so unhelpful, fingers crossed this will be your year :hugs: 

Glad to know you have got home safe pinky :thumbup: 

How is everyone doing? Thing are still really bad here not slept in 5 days as up every hour for changing, water coaxing and laundry :nope: xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Has everyone got the snow? Managed to travel to London without a problem x


----------



## betty14

Aww sinn that is so rubbish, I agree with samie take some time to get your fight back and don't take no for an answer!! 

Pinky glad you got home, make sure you rest as much as possible :)

Aww diddums I cannot believe how unhelpful the nhs fertility doctors are, why agree to see you if they won't help, your gp would have said in referral what your weight is/was! I bet if you could go private your weight wouldn't be an issue!! I am very mad on your behalf! How much weight do you need to lose before she will help you? 

Anna hope Marcus is all better soon, it's so awful when they are poorly! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Snow here Sara, it's heavy big fat snow flakes but was piddling rain earlier so not settling at all! 

X x x


----------



## MummyDonz

Hi, did any of you ladies get positive opk's but not ovulate after stopping cerezette?? Thanks


----------



## betty14

I didn't donz, but having said that I didn't ovulate at all until 16 mths after because of pcos

Do you think it's happening to you? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Thats rubbish Diddums =o( 

No snow here i really want some i love it!
Hope Marcus gets better soon. Sophia's worst tummy bug lasted a week them we finally started with the paste poops then back to water then normal! 

I only got pos OPK's and i did ovulate as i conceived first month of trying.

Not sure about the mummys but since having Sophia my PMT is horrendous i could seriously kill chris sometimes lol. I get so angry and can feel my blood boiling.....i really HATE IT! I'm starting back on the femulen this month hoping that eases it....

On the night duty tonight so red bull at the ready!

xx


----------



## MummyDonz

betty14 said:


> I didn't donz, but having said that I didn't ovulate at all until 16 mths after because of pcos
> 
> Do you think it's happening to you?
> 
> X x x

Thank so much for replying Betty. 

Well, I hope not! This is my first month using opk's and temping. I had a bleed 36 days after stopping cerezette so I'm hoping to get another bleed anytime this week! 

I got a positive opk the other week but didn't notice a temp rise and no sign of period yet although I've had slight backache and cramps for a few days now. I also started agnus cactus this month too.


----------



## betty14

Samie hope the pill helps you! Pmt is horrid you can feel it but can't control it!! 

Thinking I might be getting af soon had some brown tinged thick cm today... 

Donz the only times I got pos opk was when I ovulated, I didn't temp as well as I didn't want to be too worried if/when the two things didnt marry up... 

I'm sure it's a real pos and your temps will catch up! Remember that the pos opk can happen 24-48 hrs before ov! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Congratulations Pinky- glad you're both well, looking forward to hearing your story!!
It's my 30th birthday today, well when I wake up in the morning- it's just past 1am now, can't believe I'm no longer in my 20's, but excited about this decade... Having a baby and getting married... So not too bad at all :)
I have my grievance meeting with work on Friday, though don't really want to think about it until after I've celebrated.
I've been so poorly, though think it wasn't morning sickness after all.. Doc reckons it was probably gastroenteritis... Still recovering, but feel so much better than I did!! I had to go the hospital I was that bad and also worrying about the baby.
I saw the midwife last Tuesday which was nice, and I've got the date for my scan which is the 11th March, I'll be 13 weeks then but at the moment they think it's 12 even though I've insisted it's not because of my 25 day cycle, thought I could have had the scan a week earlier, hey ho just excited that's all!!
Hope everyone is ok and sending lots of magical baby dust to the ladies trying amongst us!
Xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi girls just quickly checking in to say hello and I love being a mummy even though I'm exhausted! Hope you're all well! 
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Louja sorry to hear you have been so poorly :-( :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Have a fab birthday, make sure you get really spoilt  Exciting news about the scan, you'll love it. Hope the meeting with work goes well x
Pinky yay you're alive and well, great to hear from you. Glad you're managing to enjoy it through the exhaustion, these first few months go so quickly so good if you can enjoy them xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hello everyone else! Ive got the kids off school so busy here, Sofia had been nagging me for ages to do a song with her for her youtube channel, its on fb if anyone wants to see, take a look at her channel, the ones without me in are of course much better. :haha:


----------



## betty14

Happy birthday louja :cake: hope you get spoiled!! 
Sorry to hear you have been so poorly! Glad your feeling better tho! 

Ooh countdown to scan! I had same trouble with dates because I had a 34 day cycle... I had scan at 13 + 2:) it is truly the most amazing thing I the world and all becomes very real!! 

Pinky glad you are loving mummy hood! It's the hardest job in the world but so very rewarding!! 

Honey don't sell yourself short the video Is beautiful, you have so much talent! 

Wish i could sing or play an instrument!! 

can I ask you all with older babies when did you move to next stage carseat? Daisy is getting to the point of overfilling her 0 stage and all info I look at says 9 mths or 9 kg... :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I put Ollie in next car seat at about the age Daisy is now, carrying him from the house to car (very long path) was getting too hard for me, this way I only had to carry him to the car instead of the 10 stone car seat too. :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## betty14

I keep thinking ill get a hernia lifting her in her seat!! It weighs a ton :haha: also she is starting to fuss when we put her in, I think she doesn't like being so closed in and laying back a bit, the one we are getting reclines so she can lay flatter when sleeping still :) 

I'm getting her weighed today but I know she will def be more than 9kg :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Get her in a new one then, Ollie was over the moon when he moved to his new one xx


----------



## annanouska

Betty I wanted to get Marcus one soon as we were having same issue but il wait to weigh him next week as he has lost so much :nope: 

He seems a lot better today, managed a normal nappy :thumbup: he's also mustered a bottle and ready break. Its been exhausting, constant nappy changes, cloth changes etc. we had been syringe feeing him water to keep him hydrated. The nappy rash got so bad his skin fell off leaving deep open sores that bled :cry: gp wouldn't give us anything and all e creams didn't help. Chemist suggested canisten and its worked wonders....nearly all gone :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## sara15h1986

Happy birthday Louja. I also got my scan date. March 18th. I will be just over 12 weeks (hopefully) x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yay Sara thats good news :flower:


----------



## betty14

Honey def think its time! I just think she will be happier travelling in it too!! 

Anna glad your out the other side! Hope everyday is so much better now! 

Sara that's brill all very exciting!! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

betty i think allister was around 7months, i actually put him in it before he was the 21 pounds he is meant to be, mainly because he could sit upright fine, i knew he wasn't skinny and he hated his other rear facing car seat, he loved sitting up and seeing the world when put him in it, do it :) 

happy birthday louja

exciting for the scan dates louja and sara.

anna glad hes getting better. pinky nice to hear from you, the tiredness does pass.. eventually lol! 

oh and honey i will check vid out, my work comp doesnt have sound lol

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hay the vid is prob much better without sound!!! :haha:


----------



## hay246

hahaha i thought you might say that, but i am sure you are not that bad ;)

oh and betty just realised i wrote 9 months and it was meant to be 7, what a wally!


----------



## Samie18

Sophia was 11 months but she still didnt approve of it until about 13 months!


----------



## annanouska

Wish me luck girls I'm starting to feel rotten best not get this stupid virus as I've got the plagued boys to look after! Hoping its just my dinner! X


----------



## PinkyEyes

Did everyone have a good valentines day? 
We are still adjusting to being parents, the days are just flying by!


----------



## betty14

Thanks ladies, going to order it :)

Anna hope your feeling ok, and the boys are both ok now too! 

Pinky valentines is our anniversary! My oh surprised me by coming home weds night and having the day off yesterday! 

Hope your adjusting ok, is he a good boy?

Daisy is down to 2-3 feeds a day now! Pretty sure it's playing havoc with my hormones I've been spotting for nearly a week! 

The others who breasted what happened with your periods? 

X x x


----------



## hay246

i didnt do anything valentines, fella was working at 8pm, thats nice betty :)

the days do just fly by and u never seem to have done anything either lol

betty which seat you getting her?x


----------



## betty14

Hay we are getting the cosatto hello dolly, ill add a link :)

https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-Moova-Group-1-Car-Seat--Hello-Dolly/526127,default,pd.html

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty my periods restarted when Ollie was 15 months and ive now just finished my 3rd pack of cerazette and after bleeding here and there all out of sync they have stopped I think yay x


----------



## pink23

Hi everyone hope your all doing well 
Esmae is doing well, think she is trying to cut morning nap out but then she's tired for lunch. Caleb is enjoying nursery and its nice for a few hours with Esmae.
Nothing much happening here,just work and looking after the kids lol.
Caleb has his ear appointment 27th and I can't wait he's on antibiotics for ear infection yet again his 4th in 6 months.
Betty- since stopping expressing my periods have been so irregular. I'm going to the dr to see if I can go on 21 day pill just so I get some sort of rhythm .
Can't believe how quick the lo's are growing upxxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey and pink, so looking like its normal for wonky periods while bf then, coupled with pcos I guess I could be in for it :haha: 

Pink lovely to see a post from you :) really hope the appointment goes well, my nephew had to have grommets fitted twice because of constant ear infections and glue ear! They do work tho and he is fine now :)

X x x


----------



## pink23

Thats what he are hoping for betty xx


----------



## betty14

Pink it's a really quick op, only about half hour I think, my nephew was about 5 when he first had them and he bounced back really quick! 

His hearing was so bad before he showed a flat line on the test! After the grommets his hearing is very almost perfect! 

Has your little man lost any hearing at all or is it just the infections? 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Hope everyone is well. We are all at last better :thumbup: 

Betty I saw the car seat in mothercare, very nice:thumbup: I'm trying to keep Marcus in his pebble until his head reaches the top but he is fidgeting a lot trying to sit up in it. Had him weighed he's 19 lb 7 so not quite 9 kg yet for the bigger one. 

Work have agreed my shifts so will be doing mon, tues when I start back in April. Not sure if I will stay past the 3 months but will see. I'm nervous about nursery but I'm sure he will be ok. Although we have never left him if he goes with strangers to be held etc he isn't at all fussed. Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

The nurse rang me and said I no longer need my vit b12 injection. Been having it for 10 years and now my levels are perfect. In fact he said he can't see why I kept having it anyway ha ha. But they don't like to give it whilst pregnant anyway. So therefore I think this is good news :)
She said keep doing what you are doing :)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thats great news Sara, unnerves me a bit that they dont like to give it during pregnancy as I had it through all mine! Glad you dont need it though. :thumbup::happydance:
Anna glad you are all well again. 
Ive had an infection in my montgomery gland, open sore on my nipple, cried whilst feedin Ollie but finally seems to be on the mend so hey ho, things we go through for babies!!
Hope everyone is well?
X


----------



## sara15h1986

It makes me wonder why I've had it go 10 years and she can't work out why!
Didn't mean to unnerve you x


----------



## betty14

Anna glad your all better now :) good weight for Marcus too! Glad his illness didnt make him lose too much! 

Sara that's good news you don't need it, I hate that different docs in different places opinions differ so greatly it's scary! 

Honey I can't begin to imagine the pain! Glad your on the mend now tho! Did the doc give you anything? We sure do go through it for our little people huh!!

I think Daisy is going to cute her bottom two front teeth you can see them Clearly in the gum now! 

I broke my toe today! I kicked the door stop in my bedroom! Owie :(

Thinking spring may be peeping through today! It's beautiful so nice to get out in the sun and it be Warmer! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I font think spring is staying. Getting colder again x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi ladies, just having a quick check in to say hi and being a mum is tiring! I seem to be spending a lot of time waiting in for midwives to visit. Peter only gained 20grams on his last weigh in so I feel like a bad mummy even though he's been eating and pooping like a champ! Tomorrow I shall be waiting in for visits from both the midwife and a health visitor - I think somewhere a communication didn't happen because I'm sure I'm not meant to have them both visit on the same day. 
Peter is also very clingy and cries almost every time I put him down so I want to buy a sling - any recommendations lovely girls? 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Sara this weekend is supposed to get cold again huh!?! 
Pinky it's so tiring but very much worth it! I have a close papoose you can use it from newborn it's fab! 

This one but mine is red :)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0013NDZGY

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Awwww the visits get annoying but they go fast! It's better than when you have to treck off to baby clinic! 

I wanted a sling but didn't think it would work around my blubber and boobs. Marcus was never a very clingy newborn so we managed ok. 

Nothing exciting here, took hi to pets at home today for his mini zoo trip! We go quite a lot. Today he was in love with.....the snakes and lizards :haha: they had lots of little pythons and corn snakes all bright coloured wriggling around and he thought they were fab!


----------



## Honeybear1976

We went to Pets at Home with Ollie on Monday and he was laughing his head off lol


----------



## Samie18

Tiring doesnt even come close!
We had the babybjorn sling it was fab when she was little coz I could hoover do the dishwasher with her attached =o) 

Im super tired well worked and I need of another yr off lol

X


----------



## betty14

Samie how your not too over worked, seems there is a baby boom going on huh! 

I'm so glad it's Friday today! Get my oh home for the weekend! :happydance:

Hope everyone is ok it's so quiet in here these days :(

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty it is dead quiet again! Let the birthday celebrations commence, what time you expecting him home? X


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey ladies. I have booked myself in for a private scan tomorrow. It's not that I wanted to as last time at my 9 week private scan I found out I had a mmc. But tomorrow I will be 9 weeks and I have a huge fear of loss of symptoms so booked it for 11.15.


----------



## betty14

Honey he won't be home till about 8 tonight :( have lots of fun planned for this weekend thou :) 

Sara it's understandable your more worried this time, I'm sure it's all ok, let us know how you get on :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks Betty. My sickness has stopped and maybe to some I am paranoid but I am making myself ill with worry. Just wish it was today and not tomorrow. I am at work as no point in just sitting at gone worrying x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sara I have everything crossed that you have a beautiful experience tomorrow. I dont think you're being paranoid at all it is perfectly understandably that you would be worried sick after what you've been through. Let us know how it goes x
Betty hope the weekend is fantabulous xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Thanks. I went from having nausea really bad to nothing so of course. Panic struck. Thanks


----------



## betty14

Sara after what you experienced it's only natural you would worry at lack of symptoms all of a sudden, I hope tomorrow allows you to relax and enjoy your pregnancy x x x


----------



## Samie18

Gl sara!

Beth who did you see that diagnosed your pelvic problem..... im still waiting for the drs to contact me back from 3 weeks ago for next treatment options!!! Its getting so much worse and its been 2yrs now.....I can barely sit anymore =o (


----------



## hay246

Good luck tomorrow Sara. It's understandable to be worried. 

Betty have a good weekend :)


----------



## PinkyEyes

How did it go Sara?
Well I've had an eventful day - went to the GP this morning as my leg was really painful and got sent to hospital. I have deep vein thrombosis. Thank god the doctor took me more seriously than the HV who told me I'd probably slept funny and the reason I felt faint was because I was feeding in the night and needed a snack! Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Appt not until 11.25. Will let you know. Are you ok now pinky? Sounds serious to me x


----------



## betty14

Aww pinky bless you! My sister got a dvt after she had my nephew, you will be just fine now they have found it :) are they keeping you in? 

Useless hv strike again huh!!!!!!! 

Sara ill keep a watch out for your news, I'm thinking of you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi Girls- hope you're all well! I'm back at work on Monday, after a month off (3weeks stress and 1 week of half term). I'm being transferred to another site to work at and spending half my time teaching English and the other half teaching my main subject Textiles. Will be with entirely new managers and away from all the bullies, so hopefully it works out this time and I can bide my time until I get on maternity leave. My grievance is still being investigated but I actually feel I am being listened to this time, which is good for once!
2 weeks on Monday until my scan, excited but scared about the extra tests for downs, it frightens me... I know it's only a measurement of the back of the neck and a blood test but it just scares the hell out of me!!
Been quite poorly with sickness on and off, had days when I can't get out of bed these past 4 weeks- god help me when I'm back at work... Though at nearly 11weeks I think (hope!) I'm through the worst!! 
Thinking of you Sara, I can understand your worry... I'm sure you're ok, my sickness comes and goes too... I wish it would just go and I could get my appetite back!!

Hugs to all xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Oops I posted in the middle of the night got my yesterday muddled. 
Betty the hospital were great and let me come home with a big box of injections and pain killers. Hubby is going to inject me daily for the next 6 weeks. HV has proven her uselessness on the first visit, thank god I went to the doctor because the pain was so bad. 
Oooh Sara must be having her scan now!
Louja that's good they've moved you away from the bullies and are looking into the matter. hope all goes well at your scan next week! 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Typically I threw up this morning but all was perfect. And bang on 9 weeks


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thats great news Sara, did you get nice pics? X


----------



## betty14

Louja that's good they are moving you, hopefully you can move on and enjoy your job again! 

Pinky, I injected my sister every day for her entire pregnancy with my niece and for 8 weeks after, I also had to have them after daisy was born because of the family history ( my nan had a dvt too) my advise to you is to warm the area first as it opens the boos vessels up and relaxs the skin! So glad your gp was quick and your on the road to being sorted! 

Sara that's fab news! I second honey with asking if you got pics? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Yeah I got a pic but can't add it at the moment as I am using my phone and not laptop x


----------



## betty14

Sara do you have an iPhone? If so you can upload it from it! I found this out recently :) 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Great news Sara :flower: 

Glad to hear they have moved louja :thumbup: 

Poor pinky :hugs: the injections leave you looking like a polka dot person! I felt like mr blobby with the little marks and big belly :blush: 

Sam- was a private physio who found it but th NHS one has treated it better! I'm struggling now as i still have ridiculous muscle tightness and nerve pain ( its all interconnected) I'm at a point now where I don't seem to be getting any better, tho deff better than i was. I completely understand how horrid the not sitting is, I sometimes still eat stood up! 

We have been quiet as Internet playing up a lot. Tried Marcus in the pearl today at mother care...he loved it and looked a lot more happy. Will try and keep him rf a bit longer tho, it kills me lifting him! Going to order from amazon as its cheaper! X


----------



## PinkyEyes

Glad it all went well Sara! So happy for you!
I have to say, the pain of dvt is way worse than labour! Why wasn't I warned about this?! Xx


----------



## betty14

Anna he will love the next stage! It's like Daisy is a different baby in the car now! 

Pinky you had a natural labour didnt you? 

I think the risk for dvt is present whenever you are immobile for any amount of time ( I was told that until I was back to my 'normal' amount of activity the risk was still present)

Hope you start feeling better really soon :hugs:

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

I had a vaginal delivery but it was a long labour and I was bed bound for a day and a half afterwards. I also lost a lot of blood and has transfusions which apparently increases the risk. 
Still I got a beautiful boy out of it! 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Yes Betty. I have dn iPhone.


----------



## betty14

I didn't know that about transfusions pinky! Youd have thought the hv would of been on high alert knowing all that really! 

Sara you can upload pics in the same way as on the computer, just go advanced :) 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Betty, how do you upload photos without putting in a URL? I really want to show you guys my beautiful boy! 
Unless you guys want to add me on Facebook? My name is Jo Duchemin. I think there is only one of me! 
Xx


----------



## betty14

If you are in desktop view on your phone, you just go to reply, advanced and the. Click the paper clip, it will let you choose from your camera roll! 

Ill go add you in fb tho! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Is your profile pic a close up of you? X x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Fantastic news Sara!! Really chuffed for you :) 
Really nervous about work tomorrow, have a meeting at 10am to discuss a 6 week rehabilitation plan...eeekkk!!

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend, my bump is showing already... Clothes are tight... Didn't realise I'd show this quickly, wonder if I'm having twins lol!! Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Ohhh the physio told me there was nothing they could do so referred me back to the g.p
Think i might take a little trip to a+e and have an xray knowing its a difficult place to see but might be worth it.

How much blood did you lose pinky? DVT's are horrible but a risk of pregnancy. We assess all women for dvt treatment antenatal and postnatal.

I'll add you on fb too =o)

Our house is freezing. The heating oil ran out somehow!!!! Got to wait until tomorrow to order some then it will take a while plus were probably going to have to have the system sorted because it will have air in now..... Hoping it was the oil and not a boiler failure!
Either way its a expensive problem =o(

Working nights again so i'm feeling rough 

x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Yes my profile pic is a close up, taken on a lingerie shoot before I fell pregnant! I look nothing like that day to day!


----------



## PinkyEyes

Oh and I lost over a litre of blood in labour but my Hb level was only 6 so I had 4 units of transfused blood. Xx


----------



## betty14

Got you! Peter is so gorgeous! :) 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Ok. Uploading.
Went to my parents for
Chinese tonight. Had to sneak upstairs to be sick. Hate throwing up. 
My sister (who knows) says ive lost weight. Which I probably have as I am not eating much.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Honeybear1976

Louja so glad they moved you and hope tomorrow is the beginning of a much happier workplace :)
Sara what a lovely bean :) I lost over a stone in my first trimester with my first baby. I had very bad hyperemesis but once that passed I was fine. I worried but docs told me once there is nothing nutritional in your stomach baby gets nutrients from your organs!
Pinky I'll add you now :) So looking forward to seeing Peter. My hb was 5 when I was diagnosed with my UC and I had transfusions for a few months, I hated having them but guess if it's the only fix then has to be done.
Ooh Samie not the best time of year to run out of oil :( I hope it is the least expensive problem and that it is sorted soon so you'll be toasty again soon :)


----------



## betty14

Samie what kind of heating do you have? Hope it's sorted soon, being cold is just torture!! :nope:

Sara that is such a fab pic! When will you tell your parents? I'm sure you will be fine weight wise once your able to eat and enjoy food again! :)

Honey nice to see a post from you! Hope you are all well :hugs:

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

To be honest I am not that bothered about losing weigh. My sister lost over a stone in her first 12 weeks. And I have never been one to care about weight. I don't own scales etc.
I want to wait until 12 weeks before I tell my parents.


----------



## hay246

Good pic Sara! 

I have added u too pinky! :) 

Hope heating on soon Samie!

X


----------



## annanouska

I've added you too......can we have some non glam mummies or somebody needs to give me a makeover :haha: 

Sara, cutie bean! We waited until after 12 wk scan, I got a little frame for the pic and wrapped it up! 

Been on a day trip to ikea again...I love how there are such great facilities for babies and its a good wander around indoors plus you get a free brew! I got Marcus some free flowing sippy cup. He won't drink out of any of the cups so far so will try these. 

Betty i almost got daisy these gorgeous thick crochet style leggings today in Asda they were £5 each reduced to 25p!!! Th only had 0/3 and 3/6 months tho! I'm that sad over bargain hunting I look for stuff for anyone I know! Got Marcus some plum baby food 20p...don't know why as its in date for 6 months! It's rice pudding and apricots and a salmon and spinach bake! 

Hope everyone's ok xxxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Yeah I haven even thought about how to tell them. My boyfriends mum is a midwife ha ha


----------



## MummyDonz

Cerezette ladies....I need your help!

I've been off cerezette (depo before cerezette) for just over 12 weeks and I STILL haven't had a period :( I had a very light brown bleed after 5 weeks but that's it. I got a positive clearblue ovulation test 26 days ago but still no period so not sure i actually ovulated. I've been to the doctors but they just say its the effects of the pill and not much they can do, it's just time!

Help???


----------



## betty14

Have you taken a pregnancy test? 

I'm not sure about the ov test because I only got positives when I did ovulate and without blood tests you can't know for sure....

Maybe you could ask your doctor to run day 3 and 21 bloods to confirm ovulation? 

X x x


----------



## MummyDonz

betty14 said:


> Have you taken a pregnancy test?
> 
> I'm not sure about the ov test because I only got positives when I did ovulate and without blood tests you can't know for sure....
> 
> Maybe you could ask your doctor to run day 3 and 21 bloods to confirm ovulation?
> 
> X x x

I'm goin to do one tomorrow at work but I'm not holding my breath!

I don't know what my body is doing but it's taking its time!


----------



## annanouska

It does take time. If it is a bfn maybe ur progesterone levels are confusing the opk...I heard they do go positive when pregnant?? Be patient....much easier said than done!


----------



## betty14

Donz I definitely would take a hpt, it can take a while for things to return to normal, even tho it doesn't make it any easier while your going through it! 

Anna sorry I didn't reply to your last post yesterday, such a shame about the leggings! You sound like an amazing bargain hunter! 

I found a pair of leggings daisy wore when she was newborn they are sooooooooo tiny!! 
I'm not sure what happened I gave birth to her and blinked now she is 8 months old!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

I'm sure ovulation sticks can give a positive when you're actually pregnant. I also think you should test to be certain. 
Sara love the scan pic! 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

So the nurse rang and said she had spoken with the consultant they are happy that my b12 levels are normal but if I wanted to I could care on with injections through pregnancy because getting tired is a problem in pregnancy and they wouldn't want the blame being on the b12 so if it made me feel better i could continue to have it done. 
Or I could just have routine blood tests. I told her that I had a blood test due for in a months time as the midwife wanted my to had my levels checked before I go see the consultant. The nurse asked my the reason for seeing the consultant and I just said I think it's just what everyone does. She then said if I could pass on what she had said when I see the consultant etc


----------



## betty14

Sara bit everyone sees the consultant, there is usually a reason for it... I.e weight or previous section, diabetes etc so there must be a reason your booked to see him? 

What will you do about the injections? 

How are you feeling now? 

Any news donz? 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Sara if I were you and had the option to carry on with your injections throughout pregnancy, I would take them up on it - my iron level plummeted in the last 13 weeks of pregnancy and I'm sure that made me weaker in labour. 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Think ill just wait and see what the consultant has to say then x


----------



## sara15h1986

I just realised that when I turned up to my booking in appt. the midwife had already booked me in to see the consultant. That's why I thought everyone done it.


----------



## betty14

I suppose maybe in your area sara.... 

Or perhaps the b12 injections are the reason :shrug: 

Samie might know more about all that :) 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Wouldnt think its coz of the b12. Dont think any area makes you see consultant at the beginning routinely? With Brandon and Sofia I was midwife led even though I had a pretty bad bleed at 20wks with Sofia and lost out on my birthing centre birth then :-( Jack was very high risk with the severe early onset pre eclampsia so with Ollie I was consultant led plus coz of my UC and knew Id never get the birth I wanted (home birth!!) they wouldnt consider me at birthing centre either so just had to be grateful to manage my VBAC. :haha:
Mummydonz how did you get on? 
Hello everyone.


----------



## sara15h1986

Hmmmm. I have no idea x


----------



## betty14

As honey that's rubbish but at least you managed your vbac! 

My sister wa ted a vbac but her body over cooks babies so she had to have a csection because they couldn't induce her! 

These babies do cause lots of worry huh, they are with it tho! 

Hope everyone is ok

X x x


----------



## annanouska

:haha: Betty overlooked baby!! Marcus was a bit overdone and wedged in the oven :dohh: 

Had pancakes for tea, bad mummy put a tiny smidge of Nutella on his. He ate about 1/2 a very big pancake, good job he had a sensible pasta tea! 

Anyone know a good alternative to salt or oxo in bolognese type meals? I want to do one for everyone but tastes odd without. I have the baby veg and chicken stock cubes but I body oes beef! I just scoop his out first ATM. 

Xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls!
Sarah- you are normally booked to see the consultant for a reason as Betty said. I'm booked in as I'm at risk of high blood pressure as I'm slightly overweight, doesn't take much believe me! Nothing to worry about though, I was just happy to see another professional!
Just over a week until my scan, a week on Monday... So dragging, wish it was this Monday as I'm 12 weeks then and 13 weeks on my actual scan... But as I've said before they are working on a 28 day cycle (so annoying) so are saying I'm just over 12 weeks when it's my scan, I just want to know baby is ok... A little anxious!
Bump is totally showing, clothes are tight and struggling to hide the bump... Not for much longer though... So excited to tell everyone! Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Yup usually is a reason. My guessing is the b12 deficiency because pregnancy can cause you to be anaemic and if your already anaemic then it can get lower and anaemic people are higher risk of bleeding so they will want to make sure its controlled
X


----------



## MummyDonz

Hi, I've been told to take 15mg of norethisterone (progesterone) for 10 days so it brings in a period. Did any of you ladies do this or similar and did it help?


----------



## sara15h1986

Oh. It must be the b12 deficiency then. Which I apparently haven't got anymore ;)


----------



## annanouska

Not me mummy d, try the ttc ladies but tbh I'm not sure if it would confuse body more also did u test? How many possible dpo are s u may still get bfp :shrug: 

Really useless moan.... I'm feeling sad all these random things popping up on my fb wall, they are all about children dying, having diseases, being stillborn, mc etc. I know it sounds so selfish " complaining " about them they just make me feel sad and anxious, sorry pointless mon xxx


----------



## betty14

Donz I didn't but I know ppl who have, it can kick start your body! 

Sara that made me lol! When do you see the consultant? 

I'm a very excited mummy today we have a toothy peg!!! Just cut the gum but definitely there!! :) 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yay Daisy has a tooth :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sara15h1986

Betty, not until 16th april


----------



## annanouska

Yey daisy! 

Marcus I still teethy but no sign of anymore :nope: he's a right grump! Measured his length today....I did top of head to heel? Is that right? If so he's 30 inches long!


----------



## betty14

I'm guessing they aren't too worried then Sara what ever its for!! 

Anna teething is horrible huh! Hope Marcus gets some relief soon! 

I peel carrots from the fridge and let daisy have a chew she loves it and I think the cold really eases her pain! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hello everyone! 
Feeling a little poorly, thought I was over the morning sickness but had terrible sicky feeling and bad diarrhoea. I'm back at work too after being off with stress so it doesn't look great that I'm off again today- can't be helped though... My fiancé was great and rang work for me, he basically took control and said you are not going in. I'm glad he did as I would have probably gone and felt shocking and struggled all day! The things us women go through hey for a baby... I know it will be worth it though! :) xxx


----------



## betty14

Louja it's all totally worth it! Your fiancé was right to make you stay home tho! Rest up and relax x x


----------



## Smudge88

Hi all

I was brought to this page via another link and wanted to share my story...

I stopped taking Cerazette on 1st Feb - no AF yet and no BFP. No idea what is happening with my body right now...Having had a look through a couple of forums I feel a bit less worried about it now - especially having seen how many BFPs there are!!


----------



## pink23

Hi girls just popping in. the babies are growing up so quick. Esmae is 1 in just over 2 months . I cant believe it. Im doing ok. miss the chatting to you all. 
I think we have 3rd and 4th tooth through and 5 & 6 are going to come soon. Im busy with wedding stuff at the moment. Ive just finished invitations just need to double check restaurant is ok for table numbers. We are just having a small church wedding then a meal with close friends and family at the night. we are going to one of those buffet places as we don't have a big budget so works out best. Least people can have what they fancy then.
work is good and I've got the weekend off. seeing my grandparents this sunday and then me and steve are having a meal on monday for mothers day.Caleb had his letter for nursery in september at the school we wanted its scary to think he will be 4 in december.
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Smudge88 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was brought to this page via another link and wanted to share my story...
> 
> I stopped taking Cerazette on 1st Feb - no AF yet and no BFP. No idea what is happening with my body right now...Having had a look through a couple of forums I feel a bit less worried about it now - especially having seen how many BFPs there are!!

Hi Smudge,

I wouldn't worry, can take your body time to adjust coming off Cerazette, we are all different! I have my first period 24 days after coming off Cerazette, I had another 2 periods after this and then found out I was pregnant! It does take time. Some people get caught straight away without having a period and some people it takes time. The average woman who hasn't been on a pill can take anywhere from 6months to a year to conceive. Don't worry and just enjoy trying :) I did find that some of the side effects I had coming off cerazette mimicked pregnancy, not everyone has this but a lot do.

Good luck xx


----------



## Samie18

Welcome smudge!
Dont worry most of us got a period soon unless there was underlying pcos. Sure it wont be long....we're due some bfps!


----------



## betty14

Welcome smudge, your still very early days, think the average with us all in here was about 8 wks till first af :)

Pink lovely to see a post from you! Hope you are well, these babies are growing too quick huh! Daisy seems to be suffering more now her tooth has cut :wacko:

Exciting about the wedding, when is the big day? 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Grrrrrr just wrote loads and iPad ate it! I'm too irritated to write it again, I shall re post later! :comp:


----------



## LoujaOs83

Totally fed up! Sick to death of diarrhoea, had it for 4 days now... Sick of rushing off to the loo and just feel crap! Can't go to work as I feel so lousy! I just don't know what to do with myself! Xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww louja bless you, maybe worth a trip to your gp? 

X x x


----------



## pink23

june 15th betty eek. think everything is nearly done just bits and bobs really xx


----------



## betty14

Aww exciting! It will come round very quick! 

Where are you getting married? 

Samie when is your big day? How's the planning coming along? 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Yes I think I will call my GP tomorrow Betty! Can't go on like this it's ridiculous xx


----------



## betty14

I'm sure your gp will be able to help you, let us know how you get on x x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Got an appointment at 9:20 so hopefully I'm ok xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Welcome smudge!
I miss planning my wedding, I'm a control freak so I did loads myself which made it so special and saved money! I love weddings!
Hope you feel better soon louja!
Xx


----------



## betty14

Louja hope it's all ok! Ill check back to see how you got on :)

Pinky how are you doing now? X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Getting a bit better everyday thanks! We bought a baby carrier and a swinging chair yesterday so I feel like I have a bit more freedom now. 
Xx


----------



## Smudge88

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!!

I wonder if any of you can help me...(sorry for the tmi coming up!) I thought I was getting my AF last night but all I've had is some very very light (almost spotting) dark brown blood. I know this could be implantation bleeding but I think it is probably just where I've come off cerazette...has anyone had any experience of this??


----------



## Samie18

We fly out may 24 and marry june 1st!!! We have our appointment Monday to get our certificate of no impediment then I have to get them stamped then translated then I'll feel almost done. 
I went to the florist and shes trying to get the flowers in for me. Then chris is suit shopping in a week so slowly coming together!


----------



## Samie18

Oh and smudge think most of us had that!


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls!

Betty, I went the docs and I've got gastroenteritis AGAIN!! Hopefully I've gone through the worst of it now!

On a better note... It's my scan on Monday at 3:20 whoop whoop, so excited!! Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Argh! Woke up at 4.30am and couldn't get back to sleep. Managed to hold off on testing for 15min lol. 

Took three tests. A first response, ic and boots own. I think I see pale lines on the ic and the boots tests. I nervously waited the three minutes then read the first response! I see a line. I see a line I don't even have to squint. And it was read at 3min within the 10m window they give! What do you ladies think. Can you see a line?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/anibqr7szb... 02 43.jpg


https://www.dropbox.com/s/uwu0vp4o7i... 10 52.jpg

The image quality isn't great as it was taken on my phone xxx


----------



## Samie18

I can't see the pics but congratulations!!!!!!!! So happy for you =o))))))
X


----------



## Diddums

Weird the links keep breaking. I think this one works :)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q36c6fhhqk5ud3j/Photo 09-03-2013 05 40 56.png


----------



## Diddums

Thanks :) is it normal to feel warm? Been feeling warm since yesterday evening but no cold or anything x


----------



## PinkyEyes

That is defo a bfp! Congratulations! Drink lots of water, that might help regulate your temperature. So happy for you! 
Xx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks pinky :)

I guess it's ok to carry on with my gym routine? I go between 4-6 times a week xx


----------



## Samie18

Yup i see a 2nd line too!!!

Just take things easy at the gym no over doing things =o)


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Samie :) xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Congrats Diddums :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Fantastic news,def a BFP. :hugs::hugs:
The feeling is normal. Re the gym Samie would know best, they say not to start something brand new like suddenly start going to the gym but as you already go just do as much as you feel able. Shortly you will get the most exhausted feeling youve ever had in your life, it lasts a few weeks then passes. 
X


----------



## betty14

Diddums that is the most beautiful line ever!!! Definitely a bfp massive congratulations to you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Just take it easy at the gym! They do say its good to keep fit tho! 

I bet you are over the moon huh!! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Yes I'm absolutely over moon! Still can't believe it!


----------



## betty14

I think it sinks in slowly and then at the first scan becomes really real but very surreal at the same time, mostly because you get to watch your baby moving around but you can't feel a thing!! 

Enjoy every second :hugs:

X x x


----------



## hay246

Yay diddums So happy for you!! Congratulations!

X


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Ladies :) took a digital this morning!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9sk0x3ocsg6vyin/Photo 10-03-2013 06 03 23.jpg


----------



## PinkyEyes

I love digital tests there is no way you can doubt them! Congrats again! What a lovely start to mothers day for you! 
Xx


----------



## Diddums

Haha oh yeh Pinky! Didn't even realise lol. Happy Mother's Day to you ladies as well. 

When you start suffering with morning sickness?


----------



## PinkyEyes

In my case, I started going off certain flavours before I knew I was pregnant as I felt nauseous. I was sick a few times in the first 12 weeks but felt sick a lot of the time. I still can't drink black coffee as it made me feel sick. The tiredness was the thing I found hardest to cope with, that started early for me. 
Xx


----------



## Samie18

Awww what a fab piccie!!
I was sick at 6 weeks then all the way until she was born =o(

We're decorating the bedroom today finally....nearly 3 years later! And were going to trial the cot and my baby in her own room :cry::cry:
I know its for the best but i'll miss her..... but at least i can go to bed and watch tv in bed again yipee

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!

XX


----------



## betty14

Diddums what a beautiful picture! 

I was never actually sick but felt sick a lot of the time up to about 14 wks

Strawberry ribena really helped me! 

Samie how are you decorating? I'm sure you will be ok putting Sophia in her own room it's sad but for the best :) 

Happy Mother's Day to everyone, hope you've all been spoiled rotten! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

We're just wall papering a feature wall in the bedroom it's all finished and looks fab!

Sophia is still asleep having a nap in her bedroom.....clearly not bothered lol!


----------



## pink23

Congrats diddums xx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Pink :)


----------



## sara15h1986

Just caught up. Yay diddums. So happy for you. Love the clearblue pic. Nothing beats the feeling of seeing that. My nausea was from week 6 - 8 then actually sickness from then till now, week 11. 
Scan in 1 week
Again huge congrats xxxxx


----------



## sara15h1986

LoujaOs83 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Betty, I went the docs and I've got gastroenteritis AGAIN!! Hopefully I've gone through the worst of it now!
> 
> On a better note... It's my scan on Monday at 3:20 whoop whoop, so excited!! Xxx

Yay. Scan day for you. Hope all goes well and you get a lovely piccie xxxxx


----------



## betty14

Louja hope your feeling better than rubbish for you! 

Yay for scan today hope you get some lovely pictures :) 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

How was the scan Louja?

Ladies was just wondering will my pregnancy be dated from LMP of 31 Jan or date of ovulation 27 Feb? I guess at 14dpo (wed) I will be 4weeks based on ovulation or ~6 weeks based on LMP. Do you know how they will work it out? Xxx


----------



## betty14

Diddums they do it from lmp :) 

X x


----------



## Diddums

betty14 said:


> Diddums they do it from lmp :)
> 
> X x

Ooo does that mean I'm actually almost 6 weeks??? And not 4?


----------



## sara15h1986

Aww diddums yes it does. If you go online or have a smart phone and download the apps you put in the first date of your LMP. That will let you know exactly where you are x


----------



## Diddums

Even though I ovulated two weeks later than the assumed cd14?


----------



## Diddums

I'm only 12dpo at the moment lol


----------



## betty14

Yep, it's basically because they need a universal way to measure pregnancy, so your pregnancy is 6 weeks already! It's weird technically your pregnant from the moment your cycle starts :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Betty and Sara will adjust tickets etc :)


----------



## betty14

No worries! Still so excited for you! Have you made an appointment to see your go yet? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Hehe yes I have!!!! So excited!! Wednesday 20th. What did you need to bring with you to your booking in appointment. I need to decide which hospital I wanna give birth in. I have a choice of three. Luckily one of them is amazing and had very good reviews!


----------



## betty14

It's not the doc that does all that it will be your first mw appointment, here you can go to a sure start centre and self refer (it's quicker than waiting for gp referral) 

My mw came to my house and she just asked lots of questions but that's all you don't need anything :) 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yup lmp but when you have your first scan they may re adjust your date on the growth because otherwise its growth might look behind. Irregular cycles tend to adjust date to scan date x


----------



## betty14

Wonder how louja is.... Thought she would have posted yesterday....

Hope you're ok louja :hugs:

Samie how's you and your beautiful little lady? 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I wondered bout louja too, looked at her profile and she hasnt been on for a few days.
Ollie cried solid for bout an hour last night, not sure if it is his teeth as well but definitely his throat. :-(
Hope everyone is well?
Xx


----------



## betty14

Hope she is ok! 

Bless ollie, hope he is feeling better soon, Daisy has had a few nights of the screaming, I've kept her in bed with me quite a bit recently as she seems to need the comfort, I'd rather have her in with me and sleeping than upset all night! And having oh away all week makes it a little easier, although she takes up as much room as he does :haha:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I wondered too....not bad news I hope....

We're good 2nd night in her room and she still doesnt care its me that does lol but im back on nights so dont have to think about it lol

How are you lot?
X


----------



## annanouska

:happydance: didums :hugs: I'm so very pleased for you xxx I've not been a le to post it kept going wonky! The mw went off my lmp but I knew I ov 2 weeks later so was in same situation as you. They readjusted dates at scan and ended up saying I was one day more than I thought! One down side.....it feels like forever as you know so early...I was 4 weeks too but you are too happy to care I'm sure :flower: 

So is that our three? Louja, Sara and diddums? 

Hope everyone is ok. Marcus is really difficult still he just seems grumpy a lot ( been going on weeks) I'm sure it's his teeth he does have happy times. 

Any tips about going bk to work? Start april 8th :cry: 

Samie, Sophia will love her new room and gives you space when the honeymoon baby comes. 

Pink, yey on wedding :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Diddums

I'm good thanks :) just willing the days to pass so I know bubs is ok. I worry about everything :(


----------



## annanouska

:dohh: I thought it was Monday today so thought she hadn't had scan yet..... Hope she is ok too :kiss:


----------



## hay246

Hope louja ok.
How many days will you be doing when you go back Anna?


----------



## Samie18

Honeymoon baby........NEVER!!


----------



## Diddums

Ladies I'm in a real pickle! This cycle I was taking progesterone cream to try to lengthen LP. Then got pregnant. The dr said it was safe to take up until 12 weeks which was fine. However, I just checked and I have about a few days worth left. Called the dr and she said she wouldn't prescribe me anything when I run out. I bought my first bottle from amazon uk but not they only ship from the USA which will take a few weeks to reach me and I can't find a reputable company which sells the right one. I was almost in tears on the phone. I know if I suddenly stop I could miscarry so I'm really stressing at the moment. The receptionist advised me to call back tomorrow to speak to a different dr. Don't know what to doing he says no as well! Do I try a walk in centre or a&e or just hope that I can source it in time or that I don't miscarry if I stop the cream!??


----------



## Honeybear1976

Diddums Im sure the other dr will prescribe, they surely wouldnt let you have to deal with all that stress.:hugs:


----------



## betty14

Samie are you stopping with Sophia? Or just waiting a while longer? 

Anna the grumpiness is probably his teeth it can cause all sorts! 
Hope going back to work isn't too bad :hugs: 

Diddums I would get an emergency appointment and explain the situation to the doc, do you have low progesterone? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Betty I would assume I do have low progesterone. I've always had a short 8 day luteal phase with at least two days spotting. And my progesterone levels have always been low at 6/7dpo. This is the one cycle I decided not to get levels checked as I thought here was no point!


----------



## annanouska

:nope:no louja :wacko: 

Hay I will be doing two days :blush: but Monday I won't finish until 8 pm and he will be in bed as early start for tues. 

Diddums, try a different doctor or if you had one who didn't know you were pregnant? Try to keep calm for jellybean :hugs: 

I think his teeth are bothering him a bit but had him at drs today. I'm fed up of this sick/ possible reflux. It's no better now he sits or on solds etc if anything it's worse. There's no pattern like allergies etc :wacko: he's been given gaviscon infant to try and then may go to the paediatric dr if no better. Today I broke down getting him weighed as he threw all up over me and was 2 hrs after lunch so v adult sicky :dohh: I really have sick issues!!!! 

20 lb 5 now so not damaging his weight and it doesn't actually upset him xxx


----------



## betty14

In that case I would def explain that to the gp and beg for the cream! My friend was given it when she was pregnant so they will give it! But try not to worry about baby because stress isn't good (easy to say I know!) 

Anna my mum said that my sister was sicky till she started walking, Daisy is sicky too but mostly it's on the surf when she burps :haha: hope the gaviscon helps! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

In bed feeling rough. Currently having an IBS attack. Ouchie. Tears will fall


----------



## betty14

Sara hope it passes quickly and you can get some rest :hugs:

X xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi Ladies!

Thanks for asking after me and sorry I haven't posted, been a little hectic telling everyone our news, but exciting!

Baby is well, I need another scan in 2 weeks as baby was wriggling around so much so they struggled to do any exact measurements! Nice to have another scan though :)

Off to work now, speak later xxx


----------



## Diddums

Yay good to hear from you Louja! Glad the scan went well. Exciting you get to see baby again in two weeks xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Great news louja! 
Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Yay Louja. Great news x


----------



## sara15h1986

Did you get any pics? X


----------



## Samie18

Probaly sticking with one.

Fab news louja!


----------



## annanouska

Whenever I think of another one I always remember what Chris said about the video game!! 

We are going away today, mums 50th on sat so arranged a surprise visit. We are all stopping at a premier inn and she thinks she has to do a work conference! She wasn't planning on anything so has believed it. 

I have a huge bag of nappies, Ella's kitchen, tubs of fruit and toys! Happyw days wheq. You travel with a baby x


----------



## sara15h1986

Have a great time Anna. Sounds like a lovely plan you all put together x


----------



## LoujaOs83

I do have a scan picture I shall put it on later :) Excited to be able to get another one on the 25th :) yay!! Xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hopefully this has worked off my iPhone xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lovely pic louja x


----------



## sara15h1986

Awwww lovely x


----------



## LoujaOs83

I've clicked on unsubscribe to this forum by mistake :( how do I subscribe again? Xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Aww gorgeous pic. I think you'll be subscribed again now you've posted on here again - did the same thing myself the other day using my iPhone with my fat fingers! 
Xx


----------



## Diddums

Click on tread tools at the top and the subscribe option :)

Spoke to dr today who has prescribed me cyclogest one 200mg pessary a day. Feel so much better now xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Diddums said:


> Click on tread tools at the top and the subscribe option :)
> 
> Spoke to dr today who has prescribed me cyclogest one 200mg pessary a day. Feel so much better now xx

Great, glad they sorted you out


----------



## LoujaOs83

Yay! Looks like I'm subscribed again like you said :) I love the scan pic... Though makes me laugh when people think the black spot is an eye, that's it's stomach, it's head is on the left with his bum going upwards x


----------



## betty14

Have fun Anna sounds lovely! 

Louja what a beautiful picture :) yay for another scan! 

Diddums glad the doctor prescribed for you, what a weight off :) 

Samie hope the nights aren't too harsh!! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Lovely pic Louja. Where do you live?? See you went to tameside hospital.....

Nights weren't too bad thankfully!


----------



## LoujaOs83

Samie I live in Denton- how about you? Xx


----------



## Samie18

Im in norfolk now but lived in reddish and my family are still there so we go back often!


----------



## sara15h1986

4 more sleeps until my scan. Eeeeek


----------



## betty14

Sara that's exciting! What time is it? X x


----------



## Diddums

Aww exciting Sara! Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Monday at 12.00
So nervous. Bad dreams have happened etc. but still throwing up so hoping that's a good sign


----------



## betty14

Aww Sara I have the dentist at the same time to fix a broken tooth... Think I'd prefer to going for a 12 wk scan :winkwink: 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Ha Betty. Think of me x


----------



## betty14

Lol ill be keeping everything crossed for both of us ;) 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Aww fingers crossed Sara :)

I had a bad dream last night. It was the first time I used the progesterone supplement last night and I dreamt it had caused massive bleeding. Woke up slightly scared to go to the loo and check lol. Luckily everything was fine and I've had absolutely no spotting (touch wood!) xxx


----------



## betty14

Diddums I had terrible nightmares all through my pregnancy and have done all the way through breast feeding, not as many now Daisy is not ebf but I still get some! 

It's the hormones I think! 

I always used to say that it was unfair loads of women get :sex: dreams an I got horrific nightmares :haha: 

Although not pleasant I think they are a good sign :thumbup: 

Sorry for the ramble! :blush:

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Hehe thanks :) will take it as a good sign along with my sore boobs and very mild nausea lol xx


----------



## betty14

All good signs :) hope the nausea stays mild for you :) 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Betty so do I! Xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Anyone had SPD in pregnancy, sometimes known as PPGP- pelvic pain. My lower back, kind of my hip sometimes feels like it slips out of place and the pain is unbelievable. Just googled it for advice and it suggests SPD- what do you girls think? Xx


----------



## Samie18

I had it and still have issues with my coccyx/sacrum.
Its more the pubic bone but gets worse as the weeks go!


----------



## Honeybear1976

With Jack (3rd baby) I ended up on crutches n physio :-( As he was born so early didnt have 
the extra weight for too long. I fell down the stairs a fortnight ago and hurt my coccyx n its getting steadily worse so will go see gp but cant see them doing much. Hope ur pain eases. We are all set to punish England in the rugby!!!


----------



## sara15h1986

I was hoping that as I reached today ( 12 weeks) there would be a switch off button. Sadly not. Still as sick as a dog x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Louja, have you tried using a body pillow? I remember having bad hip pain at 14 weeks which I worried was the beginning of PGP but it wasn't for me, it was pressure on my hips from lying on my side to sleep and using the body pillow sorted it out. I got mine from Argos for £20! Might be worth a try.
Xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thanks Pinky, I shall try this!! Xx


----------



## Samie18

Just watched the final twilight loved it so much and now have my wedding song thanks to it!!
Christina perri a thousand years...... I feel all soppy tonight lol


----------



## betty14

We watchd it on Saturday it's fab huh! I'm going to read the books now(back to front I know :winkwink: 

Love that song too will be a fab first dance :) 

We had ' I've had the time of my life' from dirty dancing :) 

What did everyone else have as their first dance? Or would have for the future?

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

We had Rod Stewart's "Have I told you lately" it was lovely


----------



## betty14

Aww honey that is lovely :cloud9:

X x


----------



## sara15h1986

I am back. Date moved forward to 25th September :)
I can only do 1 pic at a time x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sara15h1986

Next pic (sorry they are coming up sideways x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hay246

great pics sara glad all is well.. louja nice u get to go back again :)

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Fantastic pics Sara. What date did you think? Glad you had a good experience after all the worry x


----------



## sara15h1986

My original date was the 28th so moved 3 days earlier. But makes me closer to 13 weeks.


----------



## Samie18

awww fab pics sara! Glad all was well
x


----------



## Sinn

I got my BFP!


----------



## betty14

Aww Sara beautiful pics! I don't know why but I have a feeling it's a little girl!! 

Sinn that's fab! Congratulations wooooo :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Sinn said:


> I got my BFP!

I just said yessss!!!! Out loud to your post. So happy for you xxxx


----------



## sara15h1986

betty14 said:


> Aww Sara beautiful pics! I don't know why but I have a feeling it's a little girl!!
> 
> Sinn that's fab! Congratulations wooooo :happydance:
> 
> X x x

I think girl too. Only because of how sick I have been x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sinn thats fantastic very happy for you. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Sara I was much sicker with my first than my 2nd, first was boy 2nd girl so no indication!


----------



## Diddums

Awww beautiful pics Sara!!!!

Woohoo Sinn!!! We are due days apart!!!


----------



## Sinn

Thanks ladies! I am really nervous! OH is delighted, he can't stop smiling!


----------



## Samie18

Love checking in to amazing news!!!!
Congrats sinn!!!!

Who else is left for the bfp?


----------



## annanouska

Gorgeous pics Sara, sin what good news. I hope nexis gets here too :hugs: 

Now we have 4 bumps....need two more to round it off :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Sinn what's your edd?


----------



## Sinn

Diddums, from my LMP I think 13 November. I'm booked in to see midwife on 28 March.


----------



## Diddums

Ooo cool I'm around 20th November! What day did you get your bfp? Are you 5 weeks yet? I'm 5 tomorrow and so excited. Have my first booking in appointment at the GP surgery tomorrow :) then two weeks later I get my first scan date through xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

So exciting x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Lovely scan pic Sara!! Congrats to Sinn!!
So that's me, Sara, Diddums and Sinn with baby bumps how fabulous!!!
I've been the docs today as I had a few specks of bright red blood, really worried me and I've had pains in my lower back. Been told I have sciatica and they've also examined me and I have an inflamed bit on my cervix but they are closed, so upset and worried! Doc has sent a swab away for testing though there wasn't any blood today. She said I will find out results on Friday. I have my next scan on Monday, wish it was today as I'm so worried!! Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Oh louja. I feel for you. I know it's easy for me to say don't worry or stay calm but you really just try x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thank you! I think I'm going to go A&E! Do you think they'll def scan me? If I say I've had some bleeding and I'm worried? I want to know baby is ok xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Im not sure they would scan Louja. I had a pretty bad bleed at 20 weeks with Sofia and they did an internal examination and said its fine dont worry!! Not long till monday, and friday you will know what the swab results are. :hugs:


----------



## sara15h1986

What about paying out for a private scan if no one else will scan you? X


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hmmmm I don't know what to do! I don't really want to pay for a private scan as it's about £100 and I wanted to save that for 30 weeks xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Our private scan was at 24wk+1day on my birthday. It was a 4d with dvd and photos and we all went including the kids. It was wonderful and I would highly recommend. It was about £200 but really worth it.


----------



## LoujaOs83

I definitely want a private scan, but I want it to be for a happy occasion not worrying whether something is wrong! I can imagine how amazing it was taking your children too, makes it so real for them!! Xx


----------



## annanouska

If you have the little erosions it is probably that. I had a big bleed at 13 weeks but they are not sure exactly what that was but had mini spotting / bleeds throughout and it turned out to be erosions on the cervix. I had some more spotting a coupe of months ago and the erosions are ok now. I don't think a and e will scan you. If you are really worried try mw's who ,ay check for hb but it does sound ok x


----------



## LoujaOs83

annanouska said:


> If you have the little erosions it is probably that. I had a big bleed at 13 weeks but they are not sure exactly what that was but had mini spotting / bleeds throughout and it turned out to be erosions on the cervix. I had some more spotting a coupe of months ago and the erosions are ok now. I don't think a and e will scan you. If you are really worried try mw's who ,ay check for hb but it does sound ok x

Thanks Anna, but what's hb? Weren't sure what you meant by the last bit, sorry!! Xx


----------



## betty14

Louja I agree with Anna I'm sure it's from your cervix, but if you are worried go to your epac at the hospital or your midwife, like Anna said they will check the heart beat (hb ;) ) 

It's em easy to say don't worry but soooooo hard not to, especially when everything says if you bleed it's bad, but lots of women bleed and it's fine :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

I got my first BFP on the 8th March, twice actually! Then again on 9th, 15th and 16th! We just couldn't believe it! 

I know when it happened too, I took DH away for his birthday to a posh hotel! We even joked at the time about how we would hit the jackpot this time! How right we were!

I didn't even think about it until my period was late but I put that down to a nasty flu virus I had in the beginning of March. It was only when I started to feel a bit better and it still didn't arrive that I thought I should check, that was the 8th March and I was due on on the 4th. 

I feel so bloated all the time and feel sick but not enough to be sick. And so tired! I am a night owl normally but I am in bed now by 10pm, sleeping through til 7am!


----------



## Diddums

That's the exact day I got my bfp!!

I have sore boobs and occasional nausea. Very tired in the evenings and peeing constantly!


----------



## Sinn

Have you told anyone Diddums? I have told work, my Pilates teacher and 2 very close friends. One because I work with them and the other because we go to Pilates together and I knew she would catch on to our teacher adjusting moves for me.


----------



## sara15h1986

I am so nervous ladies. Tonight is the night I am telling my parents. Scared doesn't even cover. My sister says I am being stupid but I am such a worrier and hate confrontation. Eeeek


----------



## Diddums

I've told work people as I work with nasty chemicals so need to leave the lab when the chemicals are in use, but that's it. I'm still nervous about it, and can't believe it. Also my parents are very Italian and full on so I want to leave it until after the 12 weeks scan xx


----------



## Diddums

Why would you have a confrontation? Would they not be pleased for you? X


----------



## sara15h1986

Confrontation might not be the right word. But I hate all eyes on me. I am the same at work. Anywhere. I told my director today and my whole face an cheeks flushed and I nearly cried because I was so nervous. It's the unknowing I their reaction.
My whole family are concentrating on my sister trying for her next one that they won't have seen this coming. I've never told them I am trying or even spoken of it.


----------



## Sinn

Oh I am so nervous about telling my parents too! I think it because they will then know we BD! How embarrassing after nearly 4years of marriage! I know they will be really pleased too, they've been on about it for ages!


----------



## sara15h1986

I just have no idea what to say not how they will react. My sister finds it all too funny


----------



## Sinn

Sara that's my issue too-what on earth do I say?! DH says he will tell them!


----------



## Diddums

Hahaha Sinn that made me laugh out loud!

Sara I'm exactly the same. I was so nervous about telling my two supervisors. Luckily they were really nice about it. But I felt really guilty telling them, almost like I'd done something wrong, go figure lol


----------



## sara15h1986

I am on the train home thinking about how to do it and I just start crying. I think I am just going to give them the pictures. No words needed then x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi ladies! I went to the hospital as we were so worried, they reassured me a lot and booked me in for a scan this Thursday at 8am! Feel a lot better that I will know then how I'm doing and if baby is ok xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Well done louja xxx glad they helped you xx


----------



## Diddums

Glad you got a scan Louja :)


----------



## PinkyEyes

Wow, I didn't check in for a couple of days and I miss another bfp! Congratulations Sinn! 
Xx


----------



## Sinn

Thanks Pinky! Although I feel I have skewed the pattern of 3 now!


----------



## Diddums

The more the merrier Sinn!


----------



## sara15h1986

Parents were over the moon. Tears everywhere x


----------



## Diddums

Awww very happy for you Sara, nothing to worry about then :)

I know there will be tears when I tell my parents, however, I'm a little worries about telling hubby's parents. No idea how they will react! 

I have a little Appleseed today :)


----------



## betty14

Louja glad you are reassured and are getting a scan :)

Sara my mum cried every time I told someone else I was pregnant lol! Thinks its because we tried for a long time and needed a little help! 

Glad your parents are over the moon! 

Sinn I agree the more the merrier! It's fab we now have 4 new arrivals to await! And maybe get some birth stories :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Not spoiling the 3's sinn just means there is room for 2 more bfp's =o)

I dreaded telling my mum and dad because i was admitting to bd'ing lol Luckily it was their wedding anniversary so i got a card and put from sam chris and bump all though very small at the min about 8 weeks...... my mum got the card and looked at and and said thanks then handed it to my dad and he read it properly and a big grin went across his face and said i guess your mum didnt read it properly then she read it and was sooooooooo excited and kept saying i'm gonna be a grandma!! Haha was very funny. With chris' parents with just gave them a scan pic at about 13 weeks.

Were now off to Cheshire oakes hopefully get some wedding bits!!


----------



## Samie18

Oh and Dont worry louja if you have a cervical erosion they do cause bleeding and the scan will be fine!
x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thanks Samie! What actually is a cervical erosion though? Why do you get it? Is there something wrong with me? Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

The cause of the bleeding I had was cervical erosion and doc said could have been caused by vigorous sex :haha::haha: or because I had already given birth before. We did bd the night before so may have been that!! Can have been caused from smears, tampons etc before you were pregnant and they just have bled tiny bit now due to extra hormones etc. Glad you are having a scan to put your mind at rest :flower:


----------



## Samie18

its usually caused by hormone changes from pregnancy. its a red area on the cervix that is inflammed and bleeds occasionally. nothing to worry about!


----------



## annanouska

Sam, my sister is visiting ATM we went to cheshire oaks today!! Tho didn't get there til 1.30! Would've recognized you so must have missed you. 

Glad the bumps are blooming. We just gave pictures to grandparents. 

Marcus is gigantor baby he is really long, weight is 20lb 5 so not chubby just lanky! 

He ate lots of bad food at the birthday weekend, his fave was this shredded duck in ginger, he ate loads off my plate! Quite liked Camembert cheese!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna its lovely that Marcus loves his food, Ollie doesnt eat much at all :-( Thought maybe he was underweight (hes 23lb something) but looking at him he doesnt look skinny


----------



## Samie18

Ohhh noooo we could have met up =o( we left about 2ish so just missed each other.
Chris got his suit.....he looks rather handsome in it I'm excited about it all now 

Girls I'm 30 today and really not approving of it =o((((


----------



## Diddums

Aww Happy birthday Samie :) don't worry about turning 30! We're as young as we feel!

I got a call last night from my dr telling me to stop my metformin. If I need it again it will be picked up on a blood test. Is this normal?


----------



## betty14

Happy birthday samie! 30 isn't so bad! Hope you get spoilt today! 

Glad you got some wedding stuff sorted too exciting huh! 

Diddums I carried on with the metformin till I was 13 wks I stopped taking it after my first scan, I know that docs have differing opinions tho :shrug: 

Are you taking it to help your fertility or for sugar level? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

No idea, I think I started taking it for pcos. Maybe I will ring my endocrinologist and ask?


----------



## betty14

I would do that! My gp only prescribed it after asking the specialist for advise and when to ago etc.... Give them a ring before you stop taking it :)
X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie have a fabulous birthday 30 is great  Its getting so close to your wedding, its soo exciting, cant wait for photos and all the details of the day :flower:


----------



## sara15h1986

Happy birthday Samie :) xxxxx


----------



## annanouska

My consultant said to stop but I carried on until 13 weeks. I was diagnosed with my pcos a long time ago so did a lot of research over the years and found several recommended it so I carried on then dropped 500g every few days to wean off. Really I think we should listen to the dr but I didn't on this one :blush: 

Samie, its just a number girl :hugs: saying that hubby is 40 in September I don't aprove :rofl: x 

Honey, haven't seen a pic of ollie in ages :flower: x


----------



## Diddums

I spoke to my endocrinologist and she said I can continue throughout my pregnancy. I have requested another prescription from my dr which will see me through to 12 weeks. I will then talk to my midwife and see what she reccomends after 12 weeks x


----------



## Sinn

Has anyone else had any brown spotting? I have had a bit yesterday and today :(


----------



## Diddums

Sinn I've heard it's very common and due to little bean embedding itself into your uterus. Keep an eye on it but I think it's quite normal xx


----------



## Sinn

Thanks Diddums. I'll keep an eye on it. Just a bit worried xxx

You ladies are fab xxx


----------



## betty14

Samie ill be 30 next year, not too worried tbh, just think tho the year you turned 30 will be the year you tied the knot too :) 

Diddums I would listen to the specialist over the gp tbh, I carried on till after the first scan, I was 13+2 at the first scan :) 

Sinn if its brown spotting I wouldn't worry too much, keep an eye on it but if you are worried then get checked :hugs:

I'm in bed feeding Daisy and she is all sleepy stroking me, love love love it! :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Aww Betty that's so cute!


----------



## sara15h1986

I am in bed too. Night ladies xxx


----------



## annanouska

Awe daisy so cute :hugs: 

I shall just give th contrast....if it was Marcus he wold be pulling my hair out, possibly give me a a quick scratch and pull on my lip :haha: 

Sinn I had lots of spotting and bleeds, it is very scary but common x


----------



## betty14

Diddums she strokes her hand over my arm and boob it's such a lovely calm time! She is amazing! 

Xx x


----------



## Samie18

i had brown spotting at 8 weeks all was fine =o)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Aww Betty I looove it when Ollie does that  He wraps his arm right around mine sometimes and also plays with mine or his hair and strokes his boob!!
Sinn some bleeding is nomal but if it gets worse get it checked x
Anna this pic was taken on 20/2 so fairly recent, I dont post pics of the kids on fb anymore coz dont want certain ppl to have access to them =-O
 



Attached Files:







2013-02-20 18.28.03.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## betty14

Honey Daisy loves to play with her hair too! I usually stroke her hair whilst I'm feeding her is so peaceful!

That pic of ollie is so cute he is very much like your others huh!? Sorry to hear you don't post pics on fb because you don't want certain peeps seeing them, you can set your privacy so only certain friends can view them if you ever wanted to x x 

Anna that's funny bless Marcus, isn't he calm when you give him milkies? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

the little one of my friend who bf's just does what he want with her boobs whipping them out when he wants.....funny how they take ownership of them =o)


----------



## betty14

Lol samie, I've seen this too with a friend of a friend, her little girl walked over put down her fruit shoot lifted her mums top had a little drink then walked away leaving her boob out, the mum didnt stop her conversation at all just put it away and carried on :haha: 

When Daisy wants boobie juice she buries her face in my cleavage :haha:

X x. X


----------



## Diddums

It's been two weeks since I found out I was pregnant and I'm starting to believe it more and relax a little. Took my last ic and the second line comes up the second the pee passes up the test lol. Just for comparison here's the test i took two weeks ago and the one this morning! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cghhr6tq3520djx/Photo 22-03-2013 06 37 16.jpg


----------



## Honeybear1976

Link doesnt work diddums :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Honey, should work now x


----------



## sara15h1986

Love looking at test pictures. I looked at mine last night. You get that wonderful feeling of when it happened. Whoop diddums x


----------



## Diddums

Sara I love it too. I love the feeling I get when I take a test and the two lines appear instantly! 

Sadly I've run out of ic tests and won't be buying anymore. I've got my last digi that I will take tomorrow hopefully to see the 3+. Got to start saving for moving house and bubs :)


----------



## betty14

Aww diddums what a beautiful sight! I still have pics of my tests! I even have a pic of my pos ov test from the cycle we conceived!

I would of taken a test every day if I could, I loved watching the line appear :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Hehe Betty. I also have pics of all my positive opks! 

Hubby and I want to buy a memory box for our new bubs after our first scan. Have you ladies bought any and which ones would you recommend?


----------



## betty14

My sis in law bought us a box that says born in 2012 on it and I've put all the bits in there, so far there is a nappy from each size, some first clothes, newspaper from the day she was born, our bracelets from hospital... its coming together nicely! 

As for recommending just find a big ish box that you like that's sturdy x x
X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I have finally announced it to the world. Work and fb now know


----------



## Sinn

I started to bleed today. I got an emergency appointment with our doctors who has ordered an emergency scan. That's on Sunday at 9am. Until then we just have to wait. It's horrible not knowing. I think I already do though :(


----------



## Diddums

Oh no Sinn! I was just about to ask how the spotting was. Is it a lot? Red? Sorry hun thinking of you and hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## Sinn

Red and there is a bit (just a bit) of tissue. Work have been lovely and very supportive but I just want to cry and cry.


----------



## betty14

Oh no sinn, sorry to hear that, keep us updated, get plenty of rest and cuddles from your oh

We are all here for ya! 

X x c


----------



## sara15h1986

So sorry sinn. Rest up my love xxx


----------



## annanouska

:flower: honey oldie is a cracker, didn't want to sound odd just meant nice to se no he is growing :hugs: 

Sinn :hugs: will be thinking of you, fingers crossed for a happy outcome. Could be so many things xx 

Betty-Marcus has to be seriously sleepy for calm milkies! He loves to snatch the bottle, he has to self feed milk and will drink some then shake th bottle up, drink more. I joke that he is the ADHD child as he seems to be really hyper...yet lazy! 

Apparently I was like that and got bored very easily which seems to be his issue. 

Ok....pathetic mummy achievement, I left Marcus for 5 hours today. I've Never ever left him but had to go for the new car and weather was bad so didn't want him out in it in event of traffic delays as was 250mile round trip. Left him with my sister and he was fine :thumbup: apparently misserable as he wouldn't nap then fine,normal for him. 

He has a terrible throat, sounds horrid when he babbles or cries, just giving him fluid and medicine xxx


----------



## Diddums

Just been to a&e as was spotting and cramping. I will have to have a scan on Monday to see what's happening. I'm spotting pale pink and only when I wipe. 

Hopefully everything will be fine but very worried xxx


----------



## Sinn

Oh no Diddums! What is up with us?


----------



## Samie18

oohh sinn sorry to hear your bleeding..... hoping the scan brings good news.

diddums pink spotting is usually nothing fresh red blood is more of a concern but sometimes its nothing

hoping it works out for you boh

xx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Samie. I'm desperately hoping its nothing but obviously so worried x


----------



## Diddums

It's been getting heavier, much like when I start to spot before I get af. 

Will try to distract myself this weekend and not think about it too much. Been told to go back to a&e if I feel a lot worse or bleeding gets a lot xx


----------



## betty14

Oh diddums I really hope it's nothing to worry about too!
I don't understand how they can make you wait 2 days for an 'emergency' scan! :shrug:

Ill be thinking of you and sinn! :hugs::hugs:

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Thinking of you diddums


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: keep hydrated and try and keep calm. With you being so early it may be beanies settling in. Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies. I canceled gym for this weekend and will just take it very easy. Hopefully it will slow down and stop. Fingers crossed. 

Rather inconveniently the early pregnancy unit is only open mon-fri 9am-1pm! I've text work to tell them I won't be there, and hubby is working from home so he can come with me. Will keep you ladies updated. 

Sinn let us know how your scan goes today. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Diddums ive got everything crossed that its nothing to worry about, sinn's scan is tomorrow x


----------



## Diddums

Oh yes. I knew it was Sunday, not sure why I thought today! 

Thanks ladies for your support xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Thinking of you sinn and diddums. Like the others said, stay calm, take it easy and keep hydrated. Hope everything turns out ok for both of you. 
Xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thinking of you Sinn and Diddums, hope all is ok- big hugs to both of you!!

I hope you had a lovely 30th Samie, I turned 30 in February- it's not so bad after all!! 

What is everyone upto this weekend? I'm going to start sorting the nursery with OH and get rid of some bits! 

How's things Sara, are you ok? Xx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Ladies!

Sinn how you feeling? Are you still spotting? Hugs xxxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey louja,
I am good thanks how are you? After being sick nearly everyday for 5 weeks it has stopped. I was so sick Thursday it went on all day and all night but I woke up yesterday and it was gone and one today so I am hoping this is the turning point :)
Xxxx


----------



## Sinn

Yeah still spotting a bit. It's stringy and brown and red now. It started Wednesday, I stopped feeling sick, boobs stopped being tender and I've stopped feeling bloated. I am also able to have hot drinks again which I had gone right off. I just don't know what's going on although I think deep down I do. How are you Diddums?


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sinn I really hope it isnt what youre suspecting and that your mind will be put at ease tomorrow x


----------



## Diddums

I think the spotting may have slowed down but being cautiously optimistic as I don't want to get my hopes up. Just trying to distract myself and pass the time until Monday morning. Work have been lovely and said don't worry take the time I need xxx

Has your spotting slowed down compared to Wednesday? I don't really have any symptoms except tender boobs and they're still slightly tender so can't say whether my symptoms have disappeared seeing as I didn't have many to start with lol xxxx


----------



## annanouska

Symptoms do come and go and I really didn't have many at all. 

The stringy/stretchy spotting sounds like ewcm mixed with old blood or some slight irritation which is pretty normal. 

I will keep my fingers crossed for both of you :hugs: I think my first scare was around 5 1/2 6 weeks with brown spotting. I did get stringy bits throughout pregnancy. I will give you a laugh....,at about 18 weeks I went In as kept loosing loads and loads of jelly and string :blush: went on for a couple of days and I was really worried. The mw said have you dtd deed recently, I had to admit we had a few days before, then had to sit there and have her explain it had nowhere to go and had to come out eventually and wold be jelly like :dohh: :nope: :blush: :rofl: nearly died of embarrassment!


----------



## Diddums

Anna that made me laugh out loud! Hubby looked at me weird lol. 

The spotting and cramps seems to have stopped for now. Praying they don't come back.


----------



## Samie18

we get that all the time anna lol when they do swabs and urine test the system has a tab for checking for sperm pretty grim when you have to examine!


----------



## Diddums

The spotting and cramps had stopped this morning but back now. Don't feel particularly positive at the moment :( xx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: to did diddums and sinn. Keep on that water to stay hydrated until the scans :coffee:< meant to be water! 

Samie- never really thought about it that way! Bet you get loads who have been baby eviction bedding when thy get to l and d. 

Really random not sure why I remembered this now but just before I went up to labour ward I had a bleed and buzzed for the mw and she made me drop my knickers and show her the pad! I thought it was the weirdest thing ever. I was only worried as I'd had the bloody show that morning and didn't realise you could get more. Seriously though,,,,show me your pad?! 

Sorry completely useless just came back into my mind


----------



## Sinn

Thanks for the support girls, it means a lot. Off to bed now to prepare for tomorrow morning. Only had red blood/brown/tissue when I wipe today mostly but have spent the day horizontal so didn't expect much to come out. Had some awful aching pains tonight though.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Diddums try to rest best you can. 
Sinn will be thinking of you in the morning :hugs:


----------



## sara15h1986

Thinking if you today Sinn xxx


----------



## betty14

Sinn thinking of you here too, ill keep checking in for updates :hugs: 

Diddums how you feeling today? 

Anna bless you! After they broke my waters they kept looking at my pads to see what colour it was because Daisy had a twosie lol! 

Samie I bet there are lots of aspects to your job that's a little grim! But those teeny weeny babies must make it all worth while! 

We are off stair gate hunting today, we need 4! :wacko:

Xx x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Betty ours are the lindam extending metal gates. 2 of them we have had since Brandon was little! We tried other ones when we needed extra ones and they were never as good so now have 4 of those.  Hope it has gone well for Sinn and that Diddums is better too this morning :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Hi ladies. Thanks for asking about me. 

Feeling a little more positive today, but will see how the day goes. We're off to have lunch out and relax a little. I was wondering whether it could be possible that th cyclogest pessaries I'm using are irritating my cervix causes some spotting, so I changed route of administration lol to see whether that helps over the next few days. Will let you know how my appointment and scan go tomorrow xx

Sinn thinking of you today and wishing you good news xxxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks honey, have been looking at the lindum ones they just seem the best! And you saying you've had them all those years is a good review! I like the idea of the locking bit on the top :) 

Also ill have 7-8 kg cats clambering on them so they need to be sturdy ;) 

Diddums glad your feeling more positive! I def think the pessaries could be playing a part, is there any advise in the leaflet? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Well it does say they can cause irritation and abnormal bleeding. Didn't occur to me until last night. I've googled it and seen a few woman who the pessaries causes spotting due to itritation. I'm pretty sure I had some minor erosion on my cervix when I had my smear last year which I guess could be aggravated by the hormones? 

Took another first response test this morning, silly really as even if it was a mc I would still have elevated levels but seeing the two lines reassured me a little. The test line was darker than the control line which was pretty cool :)


----------



## annanouska

Thanks for the stair gate tip :thumbup:will keep it in mind when we are ready. Marcus slides backwards and that's his extent of moving! 

He keeps getting up at 5 am been like it a week! Not sure if it is teeth or his throat or both. 

It's odd having my sister here, I can have a minute to clean up and things but I do miss the one to one time with him. 

Hope sinn is ok and diddums the pessary may well be causing irritation, even wiping irritated me at times :cloud9: 


Really don't want to go vback to work, feel so sad :cry:


----------



## Sinn

I'm back from the epad. Both scans were inconclusive, there was a sac but no sign of a baby yet so have to go back in two weeks.


----------



## Diddums

Sinn it may just be too early. I think that's what's gonna happen to me as we're at similar dates. Dis they find a yolk? Did they find a source of bleeding? Has the spotting decreased? 

How you feeling? Xxx


----------



## Sinn

There was a sac and yolk (had to ask DH as I found it hard to take it all in) but no heartbeat yet. They didn't find a source of the bleeding and the spotting has slowed a bit (it's usually in the afternoon). 

How are you?


----------



## Diddums

I'm ok I guess. I feel a little bit in limbo. One moment I'm feeling more positive and the next I'm feeling really pessimistic. How are you feeling? Do you feel any more reassured? Did they comment on the health of the yolk and sac? Xxx


----------



## Diddums

I'll be roughly 26-28dpo at my scan tomorrow making me between 5+5 or 6 weeks. I think that's very similar to your dates Sinn? Xx


----------



## Sinn

Yes diddums, we're about the same way along. She didn't say anything about the health. Just that the sac was 12mm (?) on the notes I was given. They were quite cautious when they were speaking to me but so so lovely.


----------



## Diddums

Ok. Thanks for letting me know Sinn. Will update you tomorrow. I'll get there for 9am and be seen between 9-1. No fixed appointment time xx


----------



## betty14

As sinn, it is probably just too early I'm sure in two weeks there will be that beautiful flickering heart, rest up and try to relax as much as poss! 

Diddums hope it is the pessaries! It's sound like it huh! 

Hugs to you both x x x x


----------



## Samie18

That's sounds just as it should sinn. 12mm is around 5 weeks and it is early to see anything else so keep positive!
X


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Samie, won't panic tomorrow if I don't see anything on ultrasound. I seem to spot in the evening a little rather than during the day. I thought it was just because I spent most of the day on the sofa and went out in the evening so the blood moved down. But spent a few hours out with hubby this morning and no spotting. Hopefully it's just the cyclogest causing irritation. Guess i'll see tomorrow and over the next few days x


----------



## Sinn

Thinking of you today diddums x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Sinn. So nervous. 

I do think the bleeding and cramps have stopped though. So fingers crossed they stay away. 

How you doing Sinn? Has the bleeding slowed down?


----------



## betty14

Thinking of you as well today diddums hope they dont make you wait too long! 

How are you feeling sinn? 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Good luck diddums :hugs: sounding positive and thinking of you. 

I'm fed up, work said they would call between 7/8 this morning. Marcus had a rough night again hubby got called out so I'm tired and wanted to stay in bed.....no call again. 

It's getting stupid I ring up they say they will call back. Other day they left a message at 11.45 asking me to ring back by 12! I'm only trying to sort my return grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Honeybear1976

Diddums hope all goes well this morning.
Sinn how are you feeling?
Anna employers are a pain.
X


----------



## Diddums

Thanks for the support over the last couple days ladies, I've really appreciated it!

Went for my scan this morning and the staff and sonography were lovely. Didn't make me feel silly for having the check up or anything.

Well good news so far. The bleeding and cramps have stopped. And the scan went well!!! Little Gerbera is growing in the right place, and is measuring 2.5mm. We got to see the little heart beat as well and I'm measuring 5.5 weeks roughly which is what I am the sonographer was lovely and have me tissues when I burst into tears and a little picture to take home xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

That is wonderful news diddums really happy for you x


----------



## Samie18

yeah fab news!!


----------



## annanouska

Yey :happydance: 

I never got a picture from epau! 

Don't feel silly, by 13 weeks I think I had been 3 or 4 times :blush: plus a few times to l and d after that :dohh: I think I'm possibly black listed :blush: x


----------



## PinkyEyes

I'm so glad everything has gone well for sinn and diddums! 
Xx


----------



## Sinn

Lovely news diddums. I wonder why I don't have a heartbeat or even a baby yet. I know my dates! I feel so sad :(


----------



## Diddums

Sinn don't feel bad! The sonographer was saying its quite common to not see much this early on. The size of the sac and the presence of the yolk is what indicates a healthy pregnancy before you can see the baby I've been told. So don't worry Sinn, all babies develop at different times. Are you still bleeding? Xxx


----------



## betty14

So glad you got to see a little hb :cloud9: 

Did they say it could be the pessaries? 

Sinn don't be sad I'm sure when you go back there will be a jumping bean with a flickering heart! 

So glad you both had good results! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

The Dr said its possible. I've stopped taking them vaginally and the bleeding stopped, could have been a coincidence or not!

Sinn try not to worry. It's possible you implanted late. I know I must have implanted early at like 4/5dpo as I got a faint bfp at 9dpo. Also must have implanted early enough to get over my short 9 day LP. 

Because you tested after you were late you won't know whether you implanted late or not. Even implanting around 10-12 dpo which is average I believe would put you slightly behind me, meaning you wouldn't have been able to see baby or hb yet. I'm sure you will be able to see little bean in two weeks!! Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Sinn its hard when u are close in dates, I was 2 weeks behind Betty and sometimes I'd think ooh that hasn't happened to me or worry why I didn't have similar symptoms etc but everyone is different. Even now daisy and Marcus are so close in age they vary so much. 

Work rang at 12, seems I'm moving to a new job :shrug: to " make best use of my skills for the two days I'm in". Feel so lazy when I hear it that way but its not viable spending more on nursery! Plus I want to enjoy some home time too. The new role does sound more appealing but we will see. Its basically dealing with bereaved people, exors and solicitors. I've dabbled in it before and it was ok but can be a pain with silly red tape. 

I'm bored of teething, seriously he has been at it since January!


----------



## sara15h1986

Great news diddums. 
Anna, going back to work petrifies me and I haven't even left yet ha ha x


----------



## sara15h1986

Also. 3 days of no sickness ended this morning. It returned


----------



## Samie18

exactly what diddums said sinn!

im so lucky sophia and teething was never an issue she has sprouted another 2 this weekend and the worse we get is her pulling her ears and chewing her fingers or toothbrush. Another reason I dont want another kid is because it might be a nightmare teething lol

Back to reality tonight after having a week off im right back on night duty!

x


----------



## Diddums

Ladies feel so much better this morning. After a stressful weekend where I didn't get much sleep, I finally relaxed and got 8 hours sleep last night, and feel so much better for it, even though I did have a nightmare I was bleeding heavily! Thankfully no bleeding at all since Saturday evening 

Anna, I'm the same as Pinky, I'm not even on maternity leave and I'm dreading going back!

Samie, you're so lucky not having any problems with teething with Sofia. All my parent friends said they had a nightmare time lol xxx


----------



## betty14

Sinn, diddums and Anna are right all babies are so different right from those first moments! Try not to worry as I'm sure all is fine! 

Anna your new job sounds better for you hope it all goes well for you!!


Daisy started showing teething signs from about 3 months old and only sprouted one 3 wks ago! She gets grumpy at times and it seems to mess with her no 2's, she also does the ear tugging that samie said Sophia does! Some babies are horrific with teething so I guess I would say Daisy isn't too too bad! 

Samie hope your first night wasnt too bad! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I am 14 weeks tomorrow. I can't believe it :)


----------



## Honeybear1976

That has gone quickly Sara, before you know it you will be having a 19wk scan :happydance::happydance:
You going to find out the sex if you can? X


----------



## betty14

Wow Sara that has gone quick! 

I second honeys question are you finding out? 

X x


----------



## sara15h1986

My scan isn't until 21 weeks, 15th may. And yes. We will be finding out. 
But I will also have a private scan to confirm it.


----------



## betty14

Ooh it's exciting huh! I was bang on 20 weeks for ours, think it depends how busy the clinic is, do you have any inklings as to what bubs might be? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I think girl. But only because I've been sick. But the dream I had was boy


----------



## betty14

Ah ok... Well to throw a spanner in the works I wasn't sick at all I had bad nausea but never actually sick! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Ha ha. Yeah I know. I have no idea really.


----------



## betty14

I didn't have any idea either it's weird huh! 

Have you felt any flutters yet? X x


----------



## sara15h1986

No nothing.


----------



## betty14

The still early, just wondered as so e ladies feel them early, I felt a few tiny flutters at about 15-16 weeks x x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I don't imagine feeling anything for weeks yet. Nor showing either x


----------



## Sinn

Eurgh I feel rubbish today. I've a pain in my shoulder, probably from stress and I feel so sick. Not sick feeling like I had before but bug sick :( I had 2 squares of dairy milk when I came in from work and brought it up. If chocolate is going to make me sick my life could be officially over!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thats pants sinn hope you feel much better by the morning.:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Sinn I'm sorry you're feeling so bad :( I know it's easier said than done, but please try to relax. Could you not go back for a scan earlier than two weeks? You will be able to see something after a week. The stress can't be good for you. Xxxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls my 20 week scan is when I'm 20wks and 1 day, the 29th April :) we heard the heart beat at the hospital on Monday - was lovely to hear and very loud! Had lots of little flutters and really showing, eeeekkk! I'm 16 weeks on Sunday- looks like I'm going to be huge! Haha xx


----------



## Diddums

Awww Lou that's really cute! Can't wait to hear the heartbeat. Was lovely seeing it beat away on the screen as well though. Can't believe I'm 6+1. 

How long did it take for your first scan/midwife appointment letter to come through after you had been referred to the hospital? Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Lou you are basically a week and a half in front of me. Exciting. I don't have anything to show yet. Nothing. Are you finding out what you are having? X


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi Diddums,
It took about a week after I'd had my booking appointment to get my letter from the hospital. Though the midwife told me the date in the booking appointment, the letter for me was just confirmation. I'm glad you are ok xx

Hi Sara,
Wow not much between us hey!! We could have the baby at the same time!! We think we'll find out what we're having, how about you? Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

What's your actual due date? Mine is 25th September. 
Yeah, we are finding out on the 15th may. But I will also have a private scan to confirm it ha ha. The actual reason is so I can take both the mums to a scan x


----------



## Samie18

you girls been watching the big reunion?


----------



## Diddums

No idea what that is Samie?


Little Gerbera is playing havoc with my body lol. 

Thought I finally had the energy to go to the gym. How wrong was I. I fell asleep before I went to the gym, then struggled to even walk straight on the treadmill. Then I fell asleep the second I got home! Absolutely exhausted!! And then woke up 4 times to pee overnight. I honestly don't mind (it's a sign Gerbera ok) but can't believe how much havoc a 3mm baby can make. Think I'm going to cancel my gym membership. I will save £50 a month which will buy me my nursery by the time bubs is born. There is no point in keeping the membership at the moment. I'm struggling to stay awake at work despite sleeping 8 hours at night!


----------



## sara15h1986

LOVE LOVE LOVE the big reunion x


----------



## Sinn

I booked in with the midwife yesterday. She didn't seem overly concerned. My sickness is back in the evenings now! That sucks but it's a symptom! DH and I are more positive now.


----------



## Diddums

Sinn so glad you're feeling more positive. I am much more relaxed now I know little Gerbera is where she is supposed to be and all looks well. When is your next scan? Bet you will see your little one moving around :) xxx


----------



## Sinn

Monday 8th. Got a heart murmur check at GPs then on to EPADs at hospital for a scan.


----------



## sara15h1986

Good positive vibes and symptoms Sinn xxx


----------



## Diddums

Only a week and a half to go. Keep positive :) 

Do you have a bad heart murmur? Will you be monitored more closely during pregnancy? Xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Sara, my actual due date is the 15th September. We might have a private scan at 30 weeks, as I think it's a long wait from 20 to the baby being born... But we'll see as we have so much we want to buy baby! Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

10 days between us. Eeeek. Exciting x


----------



## Diddums

Aww we have two September babies and two November babies so far :)


----------



## LoujaOs83

Yay!!! Very exciting!! Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

And is this your first Lou? Have you felt anything etc. I haven't felt anything. And like I said not showing etc x


----------



## Sinn

I don't have a heart murmur as far as I know, the midwife said its just standard practice in our area to visit the gp and get checked.


----------



## Diddums

Ah ok Sounds good!


----------



## betty14

Samie I've been watching! I love it! Duncan from blue has matured very nicely :winkwink: 

It's all very exciting 4 bumps in here again! 

Sinn I have a heart murmur caused by a small leak in a valve, they just kept a close eye on my bp but nothing extra, they were more worried about me being a little big chubby :haha:

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Betty when did you start to show with Daisy? X


----------



## annanouska

I started to show at about 16 weeks, one day you just start ballooning! 

Hope everyone is well, glad to know gerbera is keeping mummy positive. Wa are the others called? I had a bean, more formally known as little bean. Served me right with the57 hour labour, had to be a Heinz bean :rofl: x 

Ps, mil has got Marcus an ester egg about 1 foot high and a good 8 inch wide.......:dohh: honestly give me strength. 

Suppose we wil eat some then bin it !


----------



## Diddums

Lol love that. Guess ill wait till I balloon. I figured because I was fluffier I would show really late or not at all? Xx


----------



## betty14

I started to round out of my fluffiness around 14-15 weeks I took bump pictures every week so I could look back on it :) I was massive at the end! But I loved it! 

Anna that's madness! Could you not melt it and recycle it for cakes or something? 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

Diddums did you see gerbera with internal or abdominal ultrasound? 

We call ours revel because we don't know what's inside! 

I am so tired its unbelievable. I'm usually like a Duracell bunny going on and on with jobs etc but yesterday we went to town for 3hrs and I slept the whole evening and night too! DH woke me up for some tea but that was it! I'm taking that and the constant sick feeling as good signs. (I also did a sneaky digital test and it had gone up from 2-3weeks a fortnight ago to 3+ weeks! 3+ is the max it will show).


----------



## Diddums

Sinn we saw Gerbera by internal scan and could see a little rice shaped baby with a flickering/beating heart. 

Hehe I also took my last digital after my scan. Was nice to see it go from 1-2 to 3+ in teo weeks :) I was going to take it earlier but then got scared when I started bleeding. 

Sinn are you still spotting? Xx


----------



## Sinn

No, no spotting for a good few days now! :) 

I wonder if I will have to have internal scan again? I might be about 7 weeks (going on what they though last time-they didn't say but going on measurements etc)


----------



## Diddums

Yay so glad the spotting went. That's an excellent sign combined with your symptoms :) yes you will probably still have an internal scan as it gives a clearer picture and I think it's easier to see Revels heart beat when still so small :)
Have you had an internal before? The woman who did mine was really good. It wasn't painful or uncomfortable at all. 

Have you had your first midwife/scan appointment through? I forgot which country you're in Sinn? Xx


----------



## Sinn

I had an internal when I went last Sunday and you're right, it doesn't hurt. I met with my midwife on Thursday. She is just lovely, really nice and so kind. I'm in England, Yorkshire. Midwife said i will have scan next Monday and then see her at 16weeks and a scan appt for 12 weeks will be posted when I get my edd next Monday.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sinn those symptoms are fab  
Diddums with my first two pregnancies I didnt show at all till I was at least 7 months. Third we had given up smoking before conception so had put on a few stone so was showing a lot earlier and by the fourth you have no elasticity left so show even earlier again :haha:


----------



## Diddums

That's nice Sinn! Still haven't had an appointment through for my midwife appointment or scan :( I'm in Surrey so things move differently I guess. Did you chose the hospital you wanted for your care? 

My drs letters still get sent to my parents address as when we moved into our own house, the postcode was outside the drs surgery catchment area. I didn't want to move drs as I liked the ones I had and had been seeing them since I was born. Luckily when we move house in September we move into the catchment area again so can change addresses. 
The only annoying thing is my mum is really pushy, overbearing and typically Italian, and I can't trust her not to open my post. So hoping she doesn't open my midwife or scan appointment letters as we're not planning on telling them until after 12 weeks scan. I'm hoping the letters don't have any addresses that identify them as maternity services as dunno how I can explain that away? Was thinking of telling them I had been scheduled for a hsg(?) and it was at the hospitals maternity unit? Oh well will cross that bridge when necessary lol. 

You feeling more positive then Sinn? I don't have much nausea but every now and then I feel a bit queasy and start retching. Is that normal? Maybe I will be lucky and have minimal nausea. My friend who is on her second pregnancy hardly had any nausea with either pregnancy :) xxx


----------



## Diddums

Oh and baby should be easy to see at 7 weeks :)


----------



## Samie18

yeah shame hes gay Betty!!

So pleased everyone and bumps are well.
sickness is horrible I dont miss that at all!


----------



## sara15h1986

I am now 14.5 weeks and not showing at all. I have attached a pic
I literally look everyday for a bump ha ha. But it will pop before I know it. My sister was massive at 14 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Samie18

it will soon show x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sara I didnt show till I was at least 30wks with my first and when I was full term uou could only tell I was pregnant from the front!!!


----------



## sara15h1986

Ha ha. 30 weeks. Amazing!


----------



## betty14

Sara I'm sure one day you will just pop! How tall are you? I know that la a random q but some women of they are tall have a longer torso so more room for baby before they have to pop out!

Honey did you feel robbed lol! My mum didnt show with my sister until right at the end! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I am only 5ft 4.5 ha ha. No long torso here


----------



## Diddums

Lol I'm also 5ft4-5 and a bit fluffier lol.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Im 5,3 so didnt hide them in torso. They sent me to hospital to get checked several during first two pregnancies as I measured small saying babies are tiny etc, Brandon was 7lb 1oz and Sofia 6lb 12oz x


----------



## Diddums

Does it just depend on how the baby is lieing then?


----------



## betty14

Ah ok well I'm 5.6 and got massive so I'm sure you will have a beautiful bumpage soon! 

Honey I was 6.14 when I was born :) 

Diddums I think it does a little, daisy was head down in the perfect position right up till my waters broke then she went back to back :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I think it's just all hiding well ha ha


----------



## sara15h1986

And the fact I've been so ill and lost weight has prob made a difference c


----------



## betty14

Quiet in here again ladies :( 

Hope everyone is well 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Just thought the same. I have a drs appt in 30 mins. I am 15 weeks tomorrow, have lost 9lb and just can't cope with the sickness anymore :( so going to see the dr about it. I have put up with it for 6 weeks I don't think I can cope anymore x


----------



## betty14

Aw Sara, hope they can sort something for you, that's a lot of weight you've lost too, are you keeping anything down at all? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

They have given me buccastem tablets. 2 a day for 10 days. It dissolves between cheek and gum. Will give them ago. I would say I am able to keep some things down but my worry is I am not always able to eat meals and therefore worried I am not taking any goodness in


----------



## betty14

Aw hope they help! Try not to worry too much as baby will still get what they need, it's more you that you need to eat for ;) 

Still hope the tablets work tho as its miserable not being able to eat properly! Makes you feel even worse too! 

Hopefully you will feel better soon, pacenta is taking over now so hopefully fingers crossed the sickness goes :hugs:

X x x


----------



## annanouska

:flower: hi, I've been lurking! My sister stayed with us form2 weeks, was really nice had a good time :thumbup: been feeling a bit down about going back to work Monday :cry: Marcus is so misserable right now, I'm certain it's his teeth. The top two are like huge bulbs on his gums and can see a bit of white on them. He wasn't this bad with the other two :nope: I fel bad sending him knowing he is so sad 

Hope everyone is ok. We had drs checkup, they think it is silent reflux that has gone on undisgnosed. He's so much better with the gaviscon, we have a few little sicks now and then but not like before. Got another month on it then we may try ranitidine for a month the. Try to wean him off them all. 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna Marcus will be fine the nursery will be well experienced with teething bubbas! I can't begin to imagine how hard going back to work must be, you are very brave! I'm not sure I could yet :wacko: 

Glad he has been diagnosed with reflux, hopefully the gaviscon will help and stop his sickness all together :) 

Daisy is desparately trying to pull herself up on things now! She is such a cheeky chops will do things more when she knows your watching ! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I tried them sara cant say they worked but I didnt take many because I didnt like taking things while pregnant. I lost 18lb throughout the whole pregnancy and ended up 4lb less that when I started when she was born. babies grow regardless so dont worry too much just take advantage of the not as sick times lol

sophia was loads better on the gaviscon but we weaned her off it around marcus' age but hoping it helps him.

Not up to much here just work, work and more work as usual.......I need to win the lottery!


----------



## annanouska

Its odd same as most babies are off it around now and he is just starting :dohh: 

Betty, I don't feel ready tbh but I know I have to. It may help a bit as I'm a bit down right now, he really has been horrible and he grabs, pulls and pinches a lot too. Feeling sorry for myself I think as I'm a Billy no mates, at least at work I have work "friends" to talk to...though they never even text me on mat leave!!

Hope sinn, diddums and Sara are feeling better. Hope Louja is over that bug. 

Also hello to honey, Abbi, hay, k, mrs h and amaelia,pink and pinky......birth stories?! Lol.


----------



## sara15h1986

Those pills haven't kicked in completely. Still being sick. But maybe not as much. Been off sick 2 days this week so really need to get my butt back to work tomorrow. Tone off for morning sickness is pathetic but I do feel awful x


----------



## Samie18

Awww i'm your friend Beth!

We MUST meet up soon

xx


----------



## Diddums

Awww Sara that sounds awful! I threw up yesterday and felt rough all morning, but felt better today and hardly any nausea. Guess I might be one if the lucky ones who doesn't get much nausea? My friend didn't get any nausea throughout her two pregnancies! 

Aww Anna, don't feel down. Have you text your work friends to organise an evening out or dinner? Make sure you talk to us if you keep feeling down, we're all here for a chat and virtual hugs xxxx

Sinn how you doing? Is it this weekend you have your second scan? How's the nausea? Xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna, I know it's not exactly the same but I'm your friend and I second that if your feeling down you can vent here!! 

You can always pm me here or on fb! 

It's fab you and samie are so close to each other you should def arrange something! 

Diddums I was quite nauseous but never actually sick, I wonder if it runs in families because I carried the same as mum and my sis....? 

Sara hope your feeling well enough to work again soon, it's not lame constant sickness makes you feel yukky! 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

My sickness has increased! I'm off work at the moment (Easter hols) so that's good. I just spend my days lying about feeling sorry for myself! 

Scan on Monday, fingers crossed!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sinn thats great that youre so sick :haha::haha: great as in that it is a good symptom but obviously not good that it makes you feel pants!


----------



## annanouska

:thumbup: good news sinn, fingers crossed for Monday x 

Thanks to everyone for being kind, I dunno what has been up with me. I think I'm just finding him such hard work ATM. I. Sure when his teeth come through he will. Be happier. 

Been sorting some of his backpack for nursery. I'm sad but I'm also excited for him? It looks a lot of fun there, just wish he could walk or crawl before going! Speaking of crawling...., he doesn't crawl or so I thought. He was I his cot yesterday I watched him effortlessly rollover get on all fours, rock then bunny hop crawl off. He makes no effort to do this any other time:shrug: I wondered if it is the wood floor but we have foam play mats and also carpet at mil and he doesn't ....weird! X


----------



## sara15h1986

Today I have woken up like a now person. Feel really good. Smarten the tablets are working :)

Anna, I can appreciate how you feel. None of my friends have been supportive about me being pregnant. My best friend isn't talking to me because she feels I told elaborate lies. Whereas after my miscarriage I didn't want to talk about trying for a baby. But she wants nothing to do with me and none of the others have asked how I am or wanted to see me. Screw em. We need to out ourselves out there and make new
Friends. Xx


----------



## Sinn

Oh Sara that's awful! Noone can know how you feel after a miscarriage. We all experience things differently. Up to know (fingers crossed) I haven't but when I thought I was, trying again was the last thing I wanted. My friend had 3 and all she wanted was those babies not new ones. Then things happen and we change our minds. It's just how things go. 

I'm lucky in that my closest friends where I live now know and are great. My friends from where I am originally from don't know yet and I'm not in a rush to tell them until I know all is well. Also because there are a few friends that I no longer speak to that I don't want to know and I know that they will be told (you know how girls love a gossip no matter who it hurts!) sounds complicated and it was until I decided to walk away from it all and have a fresh start. 

Keep smiling, you don't need people like that.


----------



## Sinn

And thanks for the good wishes ladies, Monday can't come quick enough!


----------



## betty14

'Friends' are a funny thing, as most of you know my oh is away all week mon-fri and none of my friends bother to invite me to things because I'd be alone, if he is on hol they will invite us as a couple.... I tried for theongest time but realised I was the one making the first moves all the time.... So now I don't bother! Funny how silence from my end prompts the odd text here and there! 

I am my own worst enemy because I'm too kind I let myself be taken for a ride all the time and very few ppl in my life reciprocate! 

Sinn glad your so sick( not the actual sickness!) it's a fab sign bubs is well and truly comfy! 

Sara does your friend think you lied about ttc after your mc? I find it odd she would be annoyed about that? 

Anna Daisy would move when I wasn't looking for ages, I wondered how she was doing it ;) 

Sounds like Marcus might start crawling very soon! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Betty. The texts I received were how I told elaborate lies that we're hurtful. And when asked if I would try for another baby I had said no and the following month I was pregnant and how she was worried about me. She wasn't that worried as I haven't seen her for 3 months, and she hasn't called or txt me. She never replies to me etc. 
I am apparently the most evil person alive and it made me so sad I was a mess. Literally broke down. She told me she needs a month of space so she can have it. I need this time to look after myself and not cry everyday.
I too thought she would understand why I wouldn't tell everyone. Plus it's not anyone's business.


----------



## Sinn

Has she got children Sara?


----------



## sara15h1986

She had a baby in November x


----------



## annanouska

People are weird hey! I'm quite social but don't like mass drinking ( thanks mum and dad) so I didn't really fit in at uni and then moved here and find it hard to meet people. 

We had a good morning and he even had beans on toast for lunch! Went for a walk and he fell asleep. I had to get him I. As cold and windy but he woke up and hasn't stopped screaming since. Btw that was 2.5 hrs ago. I feel so guilty as I get frustrated/annoyed. The women on baby club annoy me with their" I never get annoyed or frustrated or angry or anything ever!" 

He has had food, milk, burping, bum change, hugs, toys, calpol....so I'm leaving him to it now- he won't let u comfort him! Oh he's now gone quiet and rolling around with a tambourine

Xxxx


----------



## Sinn

Well then she should know better Sara. As long as you're happy then that's all that matters. 

I'm not a big drinker either anna, the midwife didn't know how to take it when she asked me about my drinking habits. I said I was a rubbish drinker and she thought that meant I drank a lot! When I rarely drink I can cope with 2 or 3 before I'm asleep! I'm rubbish cos I just can't do it!


----------



## sara15h1986

At the moment I fancy a nice cold shandy. Mmmm


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey all remember me? Sorry I've not been on for ages! I've just spent the last hour reading the last 100 pages that I missed lol. 

Congrats on the BFPs woo hoo!! 

Don't all faint but birth story is coming up, seeing as Joel is 5 months old today ;-)).


----------



## AmeliaLily

Birth story of Joel Edward Morris 5th November 2012. 

On Thursday 1st November (8 days overdue) I had an appointment with my midwife and she did a sweep but said I was hardly dilated so I didn't hold out much hope of it working. I had a few pains that evening but they went away again. On Saturday 3rd November at 10am I went in for the scheduled monitoring that happens when you're 10 days overdue and went on the monitor for ages! Baby was fine. She scanned me and even though I was team yellow she still said at one point "I'm waiting for him to turn", so I was a bit peed off at that lol. She also did another sweep and said she thought I would go into labour before I was scheduled to be induced on the Monday (2 days later). Well she was right! That afternoon we went shopping as my OH needed a birthday present for his sister. I waddled around and kept getting pains. I went to loo at one point and there was definitely a show there! I also bumped into my ex husband which was amusing! 
Anyway we got home, watched about of tv and went to bed. I woke up in the middle of the night with mild contractions. I was timing them with my app on my phone and they were every 10 minutes. They got worse as the night went on. In the morning I slept through them as much as I could and then they just stopped!! Pottered around the house most of the day and OH decided to get curry and chips from the chippy for us to see if the curry would get things going again! When I was eating it at about 5pm the pains started again! We were timing them and they were getting closer together. Around 9pm I was on the bed and could hardly speak so phoned the hospital to let them know it was likely I'd be in later. The pains were so strong they took my breath away and I couldn't speak! I also felt really really sick so I ran to the bathroom and vomited everywhere! Never been that sick in my life it was quite a shock! Had a bath and tried to stay at home as long as I could but by 2am I couldn't last so we went to hospital. That car journey was the most hideous one i have ever been on! But it was only 15 minutes so not too bad. When I got there I was 3cm dilated! They let me stay in the assessment room as I was still being very sick. Omg it was soooo cold in there! They gave me some paracetamol and checked me again at 4am and I was 5cm! I remember between contractions I actually danced around the room and did air punches as I was so happy that I was halfway there! They took me to delivery suite and I looked at the clock and thought my baby would hopefully be here by lunchtime! I had diamorphine and ate some toast and a few hours later they examined me I was still 5cm and then at 2pm they examined me and I was STILL 5cm! They said I'd need a drip to get things going so I had an epidural which was the best thing ever! They put me on the monitor and I was able to get a bit of sleep. My OH has got footage of me snoring lol. They examined me at 7pm and I was 9cm and then at 10pm I was fully dilated! As I'd had an epidural I couldn't feel when to push so had to rely on the midwives, but it was a student one with me and I don't thing she really knew when to tell me to push! It seemed like only 20 minutes later that the doctor then came and had a look and said I'd need forceps so would need to go to theatre. It felt like they'd hardy given me a chance to push but you just have to go with what they said. Also the pains were coming back big time! They made me sign a form, took me down, gave me a spinal and tried to use the forceps. The consultant then had a look and said the baby was too high so I'd need a casaerean! So they prepared to do that and at 11:34pm baby Joel finally came out! They whisked him straight away so I didn't see him straight away. We didn't hear him cry for ages but then we did! There was a midwife nearby and I asked her if it was a boy or a girl and she said she didn't know! Then they called my OH over so he went and it seemed like he was gone ages! When he came back he was crying with happiness and couldn't speak but he eventually got out that it was a boy! He weighed 8lb 8oz. They stitched me up and we went back to delivery suite! 

I was a bit gutted to have gone through the whole labour and then end up with a emcs but he's worth it all. I'm still recovering from it really. If I do too much it aches lol. 

But I'm loving being a mummy it's amazing!!


----------



## sara15h1986

Congrats Amelia. Love a happy ending. Xxxx


----------



## Samie18

Can't believe he's 5 months already!!! 
Glad your doing well xx


----------



## betty14

Aww Amelia yay! Thanks for sharing! Time is flying cant believe Joel is 5 mths!! Is he weaning yet? 

Good on you for reading 100pages!!! 

Sara can't believe how she has treated you, to say she needs a month away from you is just a bit dramatic! Seems you might be better off without her! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Forgot to add that Joel turned back to back the day I went into labour after having never been back to back the whole pregnancy. 

Sara you're better off without so called friends like that, she has no right to make you that upset! 

Sinn good luck for Monday. 

Anna you back on Monday? Are you doing a full day? X


----------



## betty14

Amelia Daisy did the same, she was in the perfect exit position right up till my waters broke! So I had an induced back to back labour :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Amelia finally a birth story :haha::haha: My friend the exact same thing, upsetting when you had gone through all the dilating :-(
My first Brandon was back to back, was my hardest labour on just gas and air. The one midwife told me if the other midwife hadnt been so stern with me Id have ended up with a section!! She was bloody horrible! They are worth it though our bundles. 
I cant do a long post as we are in London for the weekend and its only 30mins free wifi!!


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: awww love birth stories! Can believe he's 5 months either, madness! 

I know this might make me sound a bit weird but I fel like the little ones are like extended family, like honoury nieces and nephews, I love hearing how thy all are. 

I wanted to right loads today but I'm running out of time! Marcus cut one of the top teeth Friday night, he's like a new baby, back to his old self. I know this sounds terrible but I've enjoyed being with him again the past few weeks have been horrible. 

The nursery induction seemd ok. He starts tomorrow, hubby has booked mon tues off just in case. I'm really nervous about work but I'm sure it will be fine, I r,e,ber being nervous about mat leave :rofl: I don't get in til 9pm tomorrow so it will prob be Tuesday I can update you (well bore u) of the trials and tribulations of a working weeble. I think two days will be good but tbh it pointless it covers nursery ( which they just put up £5 a day) and the utilities, that's it! 

Hope everyone is ok. Been to park, Marcus loved the sand pit but did eat a bit :dohh: xxx


----------



## betty14

Honey hope your weekend was lovely! 

Anna you will do fab I'm sure, I feel a little nervous for you :haha: are you starting straight into your new role? 

Glad Marcus is back to himself now! How many teeth does he have now? 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

We are on 3 teeth, two bottom one top. 

Useless fact but for the past few weeks he has the most precise pincer grip ( about the onl thing he can do :haha:) watching him pick up,peas is funny he is like some little food ninja! 

Just re-read through some of my posts, he iPad changes so many words and spellings! I look completely incompetent! 

Betty, I do join my new role tomorrow but intend on drinking tea and reading emails, depends if the Gestapo are on duty though ( yes it is that strict!z) x


----------



## betty14

Hehe bless him! I'm sure he is just fine just a very chilled boy! 

Daisy doesn't like peas, think its a texture thing as opposed to flavour but she loves broccoli! She ends up with little green spots :haha: 

And sultanas are a favourite, although I was a little surprised to find them whole in her nappy the next day :haha::haha: 

Good luck for tomorrow hope your tea drinking isn't too much hard work :winkwink: 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awwww lovely story Amelia! What a beautiful name too!!

How is everyone? All the pregnant bumps and lovely little ones?

It's 5:50am, woke up an hour ago and I can't sleep now... Hope this isn't the start of sleepless nights in pregnancy, I've been sleeping so well thoughout... Like a log and in such a deep sleep! 

I get to hear babies heart beat on Tues at the doctors with the midwife, we have heard it before when we had a scare but this is the official hearing... So quite exciting! 

3 weeks on Monday (today), 29th April we will be having our 20 week scan, just hope baby is ok... Still panic, but I guess that's normal!

Sorry I've not been online much xxx


----------



## betty14

Good luck for the scan today sinn! What time is it? 

Louja I can't believe you are 17 weeks already!! You will love the sound of the hb it's the most magical sound :) 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

Heart murmur check at 9 and scan at 10.30. Nervous!


----------



## Samie18

hope today goes well sinn xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Good luck Sinn, thinking of you!! Xx


----------



## Sinn

Thank you x


----------



## betty14

Good luck sinn not long to wait now, I'm sure everything will be fine! 

Let us know when you can 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hope all is well Sinn x


----------



## Sinn

We have seen a heartbeat! 7wks 6days xxx


----------



## Samie18

AMAZINGGGGGGGGG news sinn!!

I'm so happy for you =o))))))


xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Fantastic :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Samie18

Have decided today that mums really can be horrible creatures! Some are so stuck up their own backside and only have certain clicks that they arrange and do things with whilst ignoring the rest it really annoys me. Its like bullies at school in their groups just older versions!!!


----------



## sara15h1986

Sinn. Huge congrats!!!!! So happy for you :)

I am 16 weeks this week. Eeeek! X


----------



## betty14

:happydance: wooooo hooooo :happydance: 

That's the best news ever!! 

Samie your so right, I don't go to mother and baby groups because of the other mums!! 
Shame we all live so far apart we could make our own! 

Hope Anna is getting on ok! X x


----------



## Sinn

So relieved x


----------



## Diddums

Yay Sinn!! That's fantastic! You're about the same weeks as me. I have my private scan in a week and a half! Do you have a piccie? Xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Great news Sinn!! Xxxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Fabulous news Sinn, made up for you!! Xx


----------



## annanouska

Great news sinn :happydance:

Same, I agree, I'm having this issue with the ppl we met at groups, cba with it now! 

Everything was ok, Marcus loved nursery. We got a little sheet with his naps, nappies, food and activities on. It's quite cute and then you have a section to fill in for the morning if he slept ok etc. 

Work was alright, long day but survived. I'm on a legal letter writing seminar tomorrow?! At least it's Friday :haha: xxx


----------



## Sinn

Hopefully you can see this (blurry) pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sinn said:


> Hopefully you can see this (blurry) pic!

Awww Sinn Ive never seen a scan pic from that early, its lovely x


----------



## Samie18

Love the pic. My one of Sophia around that gestation has gone missing =o(


----------



## Sinn

It was brilliant seeing the little heartbeat so strong. DH saw the screen before me and reached for my hand and gave it a squeeze. He's so romantic! I've never seen him so happy x


----------



## betty14

Aww what a beautiful little bundle! 

Your husband sounds like a sweetie!! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Aww Sinn. Beautiful pic. I had an early scan at 9 weeks and straight away saw the heartbeat. My OH had no idea what he was looking at bless ha ha. 

Beautiful pic. Roll on your next scan :) xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Lovely scan picture and such lovely news and a relief! Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I am in so much discomfort on my right side near my hip. It's not a pain or cramp but so uncomfortable. Like a trapped nerve or something being pinched. Struggling to walk after sitting for a while. Not sure what it is but I hope it stops soon.


----------



## Sinn

It's not SPD is it Sara? My friend had that.


----------



## sara15h1986

I bloody hope not Sinn.


----------



## Sinn

Finger crossed you've just slept funny Sara.


----------



## sara15h1986

It's started when I got to work, out of no where. Hoping for a soak in the bath tonight and fingers crossed that sorts it. It's my birthday tomorrow so want to be in good condition :) x


----------



## betty14

Sara I had something similar in the early stages and I saw a chiropractor, it was all to do with the relaxin your body produces making my pelvis unstable, it did ease off after seeing him! 

Hope your all better soon! Rest up and take it easy! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I've had a nice soak in the bath (lived here for over a year and its the first bath I've had, typical shower girl) and hoping its helped. 
Was a strange tight feeling. I wasn't worried as it felt like a typical muscle issue but was not comfortable going through xxx


----------



## annanouska

Hmmm......probably just a pulled muscle but that was the way I started with mine. Top tips, keep moving, pop a pillow between your knees when sleeping, get up and down symmetrical with legs a bit apart so square from hips. Can you pelvic floor when pregnant Samie? If so start on them as it helps. Often is just the relaxin loosening but as u know I still have instability! 

One of th triggers for it being pelvic is issues in and out of car and up and down stairs x


----------



## Samie18

Yup you can and I'd defo advise them!


----------



## betty14

Ladies, I wanna get some ideas for Father's Day, I know I'm early but we have 8 birthdays in June including a 30th and Daisy's first ( if I allow myself to believe its happening:winkwink: ) so need to think ahead! Want to make it special for him so wondering what ideas you all have???? 

X x x


----------



## pink23

Definitely something crafty Betty. I did a salt dough hand print last year from caleb and think I will try something crafty this year. Need to do a search on something simple but pretty maybe sewing this time xx


----------



## betty14

Was thinking along those lines pink, just can't think what haha! 

X x


----------



## pink23

I will try and have a think and get back to you xx


----------



## sara15h1986

annanouska said:


> Hmmm......probably just a pulled muscle but that was the way I started with mine. Top tips, keep moving, pop a pillow between your knees when sleeping, get up and down symmetrical with legs a bit apart so square from hips. Can you pelvic floor when pregnant Samie? If so start on them as it helps. Often is just the relaxin loosening but as u know I still have instability!
> 
> One of th triggers for it being pelvic is issues in and out of car and up and down stairs x

Thanks Anna. Brilliant advise. I have been doing my pelvic floors everyday. The hot bath last night seems to have done the trick,
For now anyway but everything you have said I will make sure I do x


----------



## betty14

Happy birthday Sara! Hope you have a lovely day! X x


----------



## Diddums

Happy birthday Sara. Hope you have a lovely day xxx

Samie, what are the best pelvic floor exercises to do? 

Baby obviously didn't like my fruit salad for breakfast this morning! Not too bad as its only the third day I've thrown up in the last week and a half/2 weeks. Rest of the time it's just mild/mod nausea, especially when I'm hungry! Can't believe I'm about 8 weeks today. Have my private scan in a week and a half and so nervous/excited xxx


----------



## betty14

Aw diddums bless ya! Glad the sickness isn't too bad! I used to find that nausea was worse when I was hungry, try nibbling an things regularly to keep your blood sugar up :)

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Just normal pelvic floor as fine.

I got chris a engraved key ring for fathers day last year


----------



## betty14

Where did you get it from samie? 

I've got him a keyring with a rice grain inside that says Daisy's daddy on the rice! Was thinking about adding something else on it too so that could be perfect!! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Happy birthday Sara! 
Exciting diddums! 
Betty I'm getting Justin a photo frame with Joel's foot and hand print on. There's a craft shop near me that do them, I got my MIL a plaque done with Joel's footprints on for her birthday, I could show you if I can work out how to upload a photo! X


----------



## Samie18

Timpsons did it


----------



## AmeliaLily

This is it Betty
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## betty14

Thanks samie :)

Amelia that's cute, where did you go to have it made? 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Just at a local independent craft cafe x


----------



## Sinn

Happy birthday Sara, hope you've had a lovely day. 

I've had a really bad day for sickness and tiredness today. Stayed in my PJs all day and even went back to bed for a bit this afternoon. I just want to cry!


----------



## MummyDonz

Please help cerezette ladies..it's been 4.5 months since I stopped cerezette and I still haven't had a period. Dr gave me norethisterone for 5 days to bring on a bleed which it did but its been 33 days now and no AF! What should I do?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## betty14

Have you tested donz ?

It could just be that your body is still settling, although 4.5 mths feels like forever it may just be taking you a little longer! 

Are you testing for ovulation at all? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I've got that twisted feeling again on my right side. Grrrr


----------



## Samie18

sit watch and wait donz....if no af and no bfp go back to the gp.
Take some paracetamol sara


----------



## sara15h1986

I think it's the way I am sitting at work. As I didn't have it yesterday on my day off x


----------



## sara15h1986

I've sussed it I think. I was sat on my overground trial this morning. Both legs down and was fine. On the tube I crossed my legs. It was when I went to uncross to get off that I felt the pull. So no more crossing legs x


----------



## betty14

What's an over ground trial Sara? 

My guess would be that your pelvis is a little unstable due to the relaxin, just take it easy and like you say no more crossing your legs! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

betty14 said:


> What's an over ground trial Sara?
> 
> My guess would be that your pelvis is a little unstable due to the relaxin, just take it easy and like you say no more crossing your legs!
> 
> X x x

I think she meant overground train Betty! X


----------



## sara15h1986

Ha ha. Yes. Sorry. I meant train x


----------



## MummyDonz

betty14 said:


> Have you tested donz ?
> 
> It could just be that your body is still settling, although 4.5 mths feels like forever it may just be taking you a little longer!
> 
> Are you testing for ovulation at all?
> 
> X x x

Hi, I did the other month but despite my positive ovulation test, temps didnt rise and this month temps didnt rise again. I tested on Wesnesday (2 days ago) bfn though. Didn't think it would e positive though. I had a withdrawal bleed after I took norethisterone for 5 days but I'm now CD33/34 and no sign of AF. I've got soy but I know I should wait for AF really.


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hope your pain goes Sara now you've figured it out what it is causing it. 

I'm sure AF will happen soon donz! X


----------



## betty14

Donz I'm sure all is normal, as hard as it is it just takes time! Trust me I know how you feel and nothing anyone says will make it any different! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Try to kep relaxed mummydonz its so frustrating waiting. Sara look after your pelvis i wish I'd had more guidance with mine. 

The boys have man flu. Marcus is coping fine just naps a bit and is all gunky but daddy is just a bore. His head hurts, his throat hurts, hs ear is blocked. I have this cold too but strange I have to get on with it! 

He's annoyed me as left the alarm on in error and for once I was asleep now I've been up an hour grrrr. 

Pointless rant but I don't kno who to tell but my mum is really driving me mad.she texts 6 times plus a day and wants to visit every 4/6 weeks. She used to talk to me couple times a week visit every few months. I feel I have no space! Xxxx 

Ps, gigantor is 21 lb 8!


----------



## Diddums

Lol Anna. I wish my mum only wanted to see me that few times. She's already expressed in the past that when I have a baby she will come see me EVERY DAY!!! I said no way and she said every other day just isn't enough. I feel I have a battle on my hands and will probably need to have a talk with her when I tell her I'm pregnant and bubs is born!

On a happy note I found out my grandparents are visits from Italy over Christmas. It will be perfect as bubs will around 4 weeks so they get to meet their great granddaughter/grandson :)


----------



## sara15h1986

My mum has 6 weeks holiday left to take and she is saving it for when the baby comes. Already dreading it!!!!!

Awe, diddums that will be nice at Xmas x


----------



## betty14

I must be really lucky as I get on really well with my mum! We are really really close too :) 

Diddums that's lovely that your gparents will get to meet lo when he/she is still dinky tiny! 

Anna hope you feel better really soon it's rotten being poorly huh! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Betty don't get me wrong. I get on really well with my mum. But she is very over bearing and won't understand that we will want time just the three of us. Especially when hubby is on leave and home with us as well xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I can't tolerate my mum for very long. Terrible eh x


----------



## betty14

Diddums I understand that totally! You will def need time to bond as a family unit! Be strong and stand your ground :) 

Sara do you not get on very well? 

X xx


----------



## sara15h1986

We do but she annoys me. She drinks too much and I am not a huge fan of that. Also as the youngest child with an older sister who has a 2 year old I am be talking to my mother and she just turn and get in a Convo with my sister or niece. I have to fight for attention. I know that sounds like a spoilt beat but it's how it is x


----------



## betty14

Doesn't sound spoilt at all Sara, I know where your coming from with the drinking, I very rarely have any alcohol at all. 

Are you close to your sister? 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Sara I could've written that myself! 

I'm feeling poo! I'm pee ed off as dh has never had to be ill and see to the house and baby too, just has me to run round after him. I know money helps but I'm annoyed he has gone to work overtime so not seen him all weekend really and once again nobody to take care of me! Should be used to it from being a kid lol.....sorry for being miserable I just have such a bad throat I can't even breath without it hurting x


----------



## sara15h1986

betty14 said:


> Doesn't sound spoilt at all Sara, I know where your coming from with the drinking, I very rarely have any alcohol at all.
> 
> Are you close to your sister?
> 
> X x x

I am very close to my sister but she takes my mum for granted as my sister gets free child care from my mum and her boyfriends mum and I won't have that as I will
Go back to work full time. Dreading the cost of child are :(


----------



## Samie18

I couldn't be doing with my mum for weeks a few days and she annoys me lol

Beth maybe tell him to help you a bit more..... being a typical man he probably doesnt realise!

My daily rant....

Some times i wonder why i exist because apart from paying the bills and providing a house i really don't think they would miss me. Sophia really throws almighty strops with me and im always the one who disciplines her so she hates me! She just threw such a big strop when i put her to bed so she then climbed out of her cot and walked out of her room (shes never done this before so now i'm in for more trouble) so Chris gave in and took her down and that's why she hates me and loves him......i really don't see the point of being here....very annoying!!


----------



## betty14

Anna I agree with samie you should tell him! At least that way it's off your mind and your not stewing! 

Hope you feel better soon it's horrible being poorly huh! :( 

Sara that's a shame it's awkward seeing it from an outside perspective, family sure is a complicated business sometimes! 

Samie sorry to hear your having a tough time, sounds like Sophia has her daddy right where she wants him ;) maybe sit down and have a chat about it? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I give up telling him.....just gotta get use to her being a daddys girl, i was just her home for 9 months =o)


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls!
I've been having a really tough time with my Mum, I have an older sister with 2 kids (girl nearly 8 and a boy 5). Basically the world revolves around my sister and her kids and my mum shows no interest that I'm pregnant... It's like hello I'm here!! It's a great shame and I've been very upset about it- I've told her but she doesn't agree! My OH is an only child and sees exactly what I see, his Mum is fantastic - always ringing to see how I am and if we are generally ok. She invites us round for dinner and cares! My parents don't, or don't show it if they do! It's hard work! Families hey, you can't pick 'em!! Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

My new panic is nursery costs!!!! Made me an unhappy mummy to be x


----------



## Diddums

How much are they around where you live Sara?

Lou that doesn't sound nice. Is there a chance your parents will come round once bubs is born? Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

One sent me a message saying £5 an hour x


----------



## Diddums

That's not too bad. All the ones by where I live are £60-70 a day. Worked out it would cost around £1200 a month for 5 days a week. Which is why I'm considering staying at home. Depends on how much our new house costs really xx


----------



## sara15h1986

This will cost £55 a day, 5 days a week, £1100 a month. . Plus my £330 a month. That means £1400 spent already


----------



## MummyDonz

LoujaOs83 said:


> Hi girls!
> I've been having a really tough time with my Mum, I have an older sister with 2 kids (girl nearly 8 and a boy 5). Basically the world revolves around my sister and her kids and my mum shows no interest that I'm pregnant... It's like hello I'm here!! It's a great shame and I've been very upset about it- I've told her but she doesn't agree! My OH is an only child and sees exactly what I see, his Mum is fantastic - always ringing to see how I am and if we are generally ok. She invites us round for dinner and cares! My parents don't, or don't show it if they do! It's hard work! Families hey, you can't pick 'em!! Xx

So sorry to hear this. It should be a great time which you should be sharing with your Mum too. Maybe now you've told her how you feel things will change.

It's great that your Mother in law is so nice :)


----------



## Diddums

Wow i can't believe how expensive nursery places are. Problem is, its one area i don't want to scrimp on!


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: hi everyone. Been reading but not had time to post. 

Samir your rant Madame laugh, we can be the bad parent together lol. 

Diddums I wanted to use th top nursery here but strange thing is I didn't like th atmosphere and the one we picked i never thought of. I picked him up tonight, wow home time is crazy. He comes home dirty and bedraggled but I'm happy as I know I had fun. Today thy had spaghetti and bean messy play :dohh: he seems well cared for and I kno it will never be quite as I would do everything the major issues are fine. 

We have 2 top and x2 bottom teeth nowadays x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey everyone. I had a consultant appt today and am no longer classed as high risk as No longer anaemic. Yay. But massive yay to them doing a scan and we saw the baby again. I am 17 weeks tomorrow so only 4 weeks until the next scan and we find out boy or girl :)


----------



## Diddums

Aww that's good Sara. Where they not able to see boy or girl at your scan? Sometime it can be seen as early as 16 weeks xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I didn't ask. Plus it was the consultant just doing a check of heartbeat etc so I didn't ask. I can wait the 4 weeks. X


----------



## Diddums

Ah fair enough :) bet it was lovely to see baby again!!

Can't believe I'm 9 weeks today. One week exactly until my nhs scan. I think I might need to go b ak a couple weeks later as I assume 10 weeks is too early for nuchal translucency? Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

From what I understand, which could be wrong, is only measurable from 11 weeks - 13 weeks and 6 days or something


----------



## annanouska

Don't worry, if u want it doing they call u back for. Rescan! :happydance: 

I didn't have it done tho x


----------



## Diddums

Yay rescan sounds good lol

Anna, do you mind me along why you didn't have it done? Xx


----------



## Diddums

Yay rescan sounds good lol

Anna, do you mind me along why you didn't have it done? Xx


----------



## Samie18

Yeah 11+3 is the earliest so you will probably be asked to go back if the can fit you in. If not they will offer the triple test at 16 weeks which is a blood test but not as accurate.

I had the nt test because i did want to know the downs risk and had it been positive i would have terminated but if you wouldn't do anything then its not really worth having unless you want a possibility that you can prepare for

x


----------



## sara15h1986

I had the test but don't know that I would have done if positive. I'd like to say it wouldn't have made a difference but I don't know x


----------



## betty14

Diddums 10 weeks is really early for first scan I think you would prob end up going back anyway! I didn't have the nt done either but my first scan I was 13+2 :) 

Sara that's fab news your not high risk anymore, and yay for another peek in on lo! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Roll on 4 weeks for next one. Pink or blue!!!


----------



## annanouska

I was going to diddums but I didn't want an amnio and wouldn't terminate so didn't see the point in it 

I will try and catch up when I can but may be m I a a bitxxx


----------



## Diddums

Fair enough. They don't routinely do an amnio unless your risk is high? or am I wrong?


----------



## annanouska

You are right diddums but it as one of them...if I was high risk I didn't want to do one as the risk factors are relatively high on an amnio. X


----------



## Diddums

Ah fair enough Anna. I figured no harm having the test done at scan and if risk is high at least I'll be prepared. Doesn't really matter either way I guess xx


----------



## betty14

Exactly diddums if you have the scan and it comes back high you can decide what to do from there, if you don't mind me asking, how old are you? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Not at all Betty, im only 25 so i doubt my risk will be high!


----------



## sara15h1986

You should be fine diddums :)
At the time of my check I was 26, now I am 27 my rest
Was 1 in 14363.


----------



## Samie18

wonder how sinn is....shes been a bit quiet


----------



## Diddums

Samie I was just wondering the exact same thing! 

Hope you're ok Sinn! Xxx


----------



## betty14

As diddums you have nothing to worry about I'm sure! 

I was wondering about sinn too, hope she is ok! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I was thinking of Sinn this morning. 
And louja. Nothing from her?


----------



## betty14

Hope they are both ok! 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been quiet, back to work this week so very busy and very tired!

Got my 12week scan date, 9th may so not long! 

TMI question-are we all still BDing? My leaflet from EPAD said to avoid but I've not had any more bleeding and it's been almost a month so I thought it would be ok?


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sinn I would think gentle lovemaking wouldnt be a prob just nothing vigorous!! I had a bleed at 20wks and wasnt told no sex. When my waters broke 16 days before I had Ollie was told no due to risk of infection :-( 
Here is a pic of Ollie I took yesterday, cant believe how fast the time is going. Sofua and I ate off to the Pink concert on Monday, Im mega stressed. Ollie has never gone to bed without being breastfed to sleep so think hubby will have an interesting time!! Prob just me being overly worried, he adores his daddy.
 



Attached Files:







20130419_163544-1.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sinn

Thanks honey, that's reassuring to know! 

What a cutie too, sure he'll be fine with daddy! Enjoy pink on Monday!


----------



## betty14

Glad your ok sinn, yay for scan date not long at all :) 

I agree with honey just go gently ;)

Honey he is so gorgeous! I'm sure he will be ok with his daddy! Hope you and Sofia have a fab time must admit I'm very jealous!! 

Hubby is starting to decorate our room today :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi ladies!

I'm ok, sorry I haven't been around... Been just having a few quiet nights with OH after all the upset with my parents. We tend to go one step forward and two steps back so just trying to ignore it all and just enjoy my pregnancy with bump and OH. Like one of you said at least my mother-in-law is nice and there for us! My parents think by giving a little financial help now and again or by buying something that's all I need... I'm grateful but it's the emotional support and the caring I want!
20 wk scan a week on Monday - whoop whoop!!
Glad to hear all is well amongst babies and bumps xxx


----------



## Samie18

glad everyone is ok!

all you children look so alike honey, couldnt mistake they were bros/sis.

how are you now beth?

x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Samie everybody says that, they are very alike. Youve posted some lovely pics of Sophia lately. 
Im super excited bout P!nk, will post pics n video footage


----------



## sara15h1986

Morning ladies. Hope all are well. I am in bed stewing about friends that haven't been there for me through my pregnancy. Grrrrr. Feel like I've been shunned x


----------



## Sinn

Aw Sara, that's awful. Don't feel like that. They're not worth it.


----------



## sara15h1986

Just made me feel shit. I was shunned because I didn't tell them I was trying for a baby. They all knew I had a miscarriage so why would I out that extra pressure on myself. Sadly one off friends is currently having a miscarriage but she told me that her and her husband had stopped trying, when they hadn't which of course doesn't bother me and it is so sad but how comes they can shun me when they done exactly the same!


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls!

Sara- they really aren't worth it! I haven't heard lots from my friends but from the ones that's have I think they are worth thinking about also. Most of my friends haven't got babies so don't really understand the emotions of pregnancy... One day it will be their turn though! If anyone is being horrible just ignore them, they aren't worth it and you don't need the stress when you're pregnant. I fell out with my parents big time yesterday, I have decided I am going to just distance myself from them. I don't need them on my life when all they do it cause me to get far to upset, I was that distraught my OH was worried I'd lose the baby they have been awful with me.
We have to be selfish and think about ourselves and the little ones in our tummies who we love so much, focus on that and ignore all the horrible people!!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

It's bad. One of them has told me she doesn't want to see me for a month because of the elaborate lies I told or some bollox like that. I have no idea what Denis talking about. And if its because I didn't tell her i was trying again then that is pathetic. It's no ones business. I am nearly half way through and they haven't been there for me at all. 
Can I get new friends off eBay? At this rate I have none x


----------



## sara15h1986

And. One of my friends has a kid so that makes it even more weird. Yes, she was there for me through my miscarriage so therefore she should be more understanding. Or so I would have thought.
I was so distraught when it all kicked off I was inconsolable. A mess x


----------



## Diddums

Awww Sara that's awful. Just ignore them and look after yourself and baby. They obviously can't value your friendship that much if they treat you like that!


----------



## Samie18

join me sara I have no friends anymore either!


----------



## sara15h1986

Awful isn't it. I feel so lonely x


----------



## betty14

Friends are something I truly don't understand, I seem to be the one who is always making the first move with my 'friends' one of whom I've known 25 yrs! Shame we are all so scattered over the country huh! :( 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Hi ladies. 

I thought I might have heard baby's heartbeat on the doppler. 

If any of you ladies have any experience could you have a listen and let me know what you think? The recording is bad quality as its off my phone, but I can hear my blood supply, the placenta, and what I think might be baby. 

Thanks :) 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/13zoj28akuu6vgi/Heart 9+4 (2).m4a


----------



## betty14

Samie might correct me but I think that's the placenta, baby is faster! Don't worry tho it's early still, the mw Wong donut before 16 wks because its hard to find! 

Where abouts was the Doppler when you heard that? X x


----------



## Diddums

The doppler was by my right hip and pointing slightly in towards the hip :)

I'm not worried and it is very noisy lol. Will give it another week or two and try again :)


----------



## LoujaOs83

I'm really confused?! The placenta makes a noise? I feel really stupid! I thought it was a beating sound definitely but not faster enough for baby and sounds more like a pump as such- is this the sound of the placenta? X


----------



## betty14

Louja don't feel stupid! 

Yes the placenta makes a noise, it's got it's own 'heartbeat' because it pumps blood to the baby, kinda like a filter if you like! 

Diddums try going right on your bikini line realllllllllly low down!! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Sorry meant to say test the noise you describe sounds like its the placenta :) 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

from what I can hear that sounds like your heart beat but its a bit fuzzy. the placenta will be as quick as the babys heart beat but be wooshy where as the fetal heart beat will thud. its is usually about 140-160bpm and if you will hear it it will be well below your pubic bone at this stage quite central


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Samie. Yes it's very fuzzy. Hoping it will be clearer in a week. Will try again after the holiday :)


----------



## Samie18

keep tryin as the weeks go and when you get it you'll know it's baby but im pretty certain that's yours because it sounds around 80/90bpm and the cross over of sounds its probably different vessels your hitting. your uterus is a small muscle that sits very low in your pelvis so wouldnt be near your hip. at 20 weeks it will be at your belly button so you can imagine its low right now


----------



## Diddums

Ah thanks Samie. So it should be more central along my pubic line?


----------



## betty14

I remember when I got to 20 weeks and beyond I could always find Daisy's hb to the right of my belly button :) 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Yup right around pubic line sometimes if you squash your tummy down so there is some resistance it's easier to find
X


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Samie. I think you're right. I'm picking up my own blood vessels. I can hear the wind through trees noise about an inch to the right of my midline right along pubic line. Is that likely to be placenta? It sounds like wind howling through trees. Thanks for the help. 

Can't wait for my scan in 2.5 days!!!


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi ladies!
It must be really hard when your friends aren't there for you. I don't really see the girls who were my best friends when we were at school anymore, I had to distance myself from them as they all stayed friends with my ex-fiancé after we broke up and I knew I'd never be able to get over him if I had to see him every time I went out with my friends. I was lucky to make new friends at work and through going to concerts who have been wonderfully supportive. I think pregnancy and having a baby show you who your true friends are. 
Not so much with friends but some colleagues really annoyed me when I was pregnant with their 'advice' about birth and babies. I got the horror stories about birth told to me but it really wasn't that bad for me, despite the blood loss - the dvt was massively more painful and nobody warned me about that! I was also told that I wouldn't have five minutes to have a shower when baby arrived and that I wouldn't know what day of the week it was - but that didn't happen either. It is strange how the moment you're pregnant people suddenly feel compelled to comment on your life! The best advice I had was from you ladies on here and my own mum. It's a shame we don't all live closer.
Xx


----------



## Diddums

Awww Pink luckily out of my work colleagues only one has had a baby and she hasn't scared me with stories. She's just answered my questions honestly when I ask her!

My home friends are no where near having a baby so will be interesting to see how they react to the news. I'm also worried we will be sidelined a bit and won't be invited to the pub or out for dinner any more. But I guess time will tell!


----------



## Samie18

Possibly. Its hard to describe apart from it being a quick repetitive woosh woosh woosh woosh woosh as appose to thud thud thud thud thud thud.....sometimes added in with a kick or hiccups as they get bigger.

Childbirth and babies are different for everybody and every baby is different so no advice matches the next person. Do as you feel correct and you'll deal with things your way =o)

My bestfriend was only interested in me when she wanted something or somewhere to stay. She got the all clear from a genetic condition then buggered off to Jersey got herself pregnant within a few weeks and didnt tell me until the baby was due. i told her i dont understand how you can expect me not to be pissed off, so we made up and muggins here flew out to see her, then she was worried i'd spill the beans about her past (thats another story) then went back to ignoring me. I finally decided i was sick of being used and cut all strings with her. She knows nothing about me now nor Sophia nor my wedding. its really sad because i havent made any friends since moving to Norfolk and it will sound really snobby of me but the friends i have back in stockport all seem really immature and i can't relate to them. I'd love a close friend who i could go round to moan at and drink wine.....maybe when Sophia is at school i'll make some friends....but unlikely. I'm just lucky i get on with Chris so well =o)


----------



## Diddums

Aww Samie. You don't sound snobby at all! My friends from uni ate all grown up and have kids of heir own so I can relate to them. The friends I have here at home as very immature. And are a long way away from a stable relationship, let alone marriage and kids! Guess we'll have even less in common with them once bubs is here. I know some will still remain and get involved in the baby's life, but I'm sure some wont. And that's there loss!

I also find it hard to make friends so know exactly how you feel! Have you been to any mother and baby groups?


----------



## Samie18

Yeah been to the groups and there is about 6 of us that occasionally arrange to meet up but they have their own click and coz I work so much I rarely get to go. It's very normal for Norfolk in this part of the world so northeners are like the plague lol


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awww girls! I know exactly how you feel- such a shame we don't all live close so we can all meet up together for a chin wag and coffee, wine eventually for me!! 
My friends are in relationships, some are married... None are close to having babies though! One has a baby but she isn't really a close friend, but she has text a bit and says we should meet up so that's nice I guess'!
I have a great relationship with my OH, we are inseparable really... But I love being with him all the time, where as my friends aren't like that and like to go on big nights out until 4-5 am and I've passed all of that... I'm 30 now and just feel I'd much rather spend money on nice meals out with my OH and friends not on getting wrecked (obviously wouldn't being pregnant anyway!). I guess marriage, babies and growing up and moving away from friends for me makes such changes! I live 35 mins away from where I grew up and no one else has moved away so it's like they expect me to move back- I don't want to, I love having my own life and making a new life for me and my OH! 
Ahhh well that's my moan, I hope I meet new friends in antenatal classes and baby groups!
Am I supposed to arrange antenatal classes myself? Or does my midwife explain all this to me? I haven't heard anything about them, not sure when I'm supposed to start going?

Hugs xx


----------



## Diddums

Lou I believe your midwife will give you all the information. Probably in the next few weeks seeing as your getting close to the 20week scan!! Can't remember, are you staying team yellow or finding out? Xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thanks Diddums! 20 week scan is a week today - wahey! Not sure whether are staying team yellow or finding out... But if we do my OH wants us to keep it to ourselves- though I can tell you ladies if you'd like to know if we find out?! The decision is yours :)
Diddums, Sinn and Sara are you finding out? Do we have any other pregnant ladies? Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I hope to meet new friends. Desperately!!!!
I will be finding out on the 15th May when I am 21 weeks. I can not wait xxxx


----------



## betty14

As its all very exciting I couldn't have stayed team yellow we wanted to know so we could plan with colours! 

Louja I would love to know if you find out :) 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I wanna know tooooo!


----------



## Sinn

I've just had a letter from the hospital saying I have no resistance to rubella! Feel slightly panicked as I am a primary teacher. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## sara15h1986

I know that my cousin got the same about German measles. All fine though. Dont panic xxx


----------



## Diddums

Sorry can't help Sinn. I had to make sure I had rubella antibodies by my FS. 

Maybe Samie can help? Xx


----------



## Samie18

we get loads all the time sinn. nothing to worry about unless you come into contact with it but you will just be offered the mmr after you deliver


----------



## annanouska

:baby: long day at work, seems the grim reaper has been busy this weekend :nope: 

Just remember ..... Friends are a bit like stars, you cant always see them but you know they are there. 

Guess we are all lucky to be a part of this virtual solar system xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

That's a lovely thing to say xx


----------



## betty14

Sinn try not to worry, I'm sure you will be ok! 

I was also tested before I got pg but think my gp checked so the fs didn't have to! 

Anna that's such a sweet thing to say! :) 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Argh I have my scan tomorrow at 10.30!!!! So nervous but excited. Can't wait to see baby wriggling around! I should be 10 weeks tomorrow so should look like a baby :)


----------



## sara15h1986

I had a scan at 9 weeks. Was lovely to see x


----------



## Diddums

Argh I have my scan tomorrow at 10.30!!!! So nervous but excited. Can't wait to see baby wriggling around! I should be 10 weeks tomorrow so should look like a baby :)


----------



## betty14

Aw so exciting diddums! 

Hope you get loads of pictures!! 

X x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Very exciting Diddums!
Just looking at angel sounds dopplers - anyone got one? Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I wanted one but had to stop myself getting one. I wouldn't be able to stop myself doing it. X


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hehehe! I've just ordered one Sara, so excited!
Have you felt any movement yet? Baby has been moving so much today... Such a weird feeling! Xxx


----------



## betty14

I had a Doppler but it was one that looked the same as the mw version, I was lent it so can't tell you the name lol! Bit it was fab to be able to have a listen in :)

The movements are amazing and get stronger and stronger very quick! You wait till bubs does a proper roll! It's a perculier feeling hehe! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I have felt what feels like tapping or twitching which I think is baby but not had any today. 18 weeks tomorrow so hopefully it will all start happening more and more x


----------



## betty14

Sara that's defiately baby! Some people say it feels like bubbles! 

In the early stages its easy not to feel them because they have so much room to turn round! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Yeah that definitely sounds like it Sara- does definitely get stronger! Yay you've felt baby!! :) xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

I think I'll be more excited when its going on all the time or when my boyfriend can feel it. I can't wait for that moment. :)
So tired today. X


----------



## Diddums

Aww I can't wait until I can feel baby move! Must be so reassuring!

Scan scheduled for just under 3 hours time! Although they will be running late. So excited :) feeling a bit rough this morning. Three up over my clean clothes and lounge carpet!!!


----------



## Sinn

Diddums is this a private scan? My 12 week one is 9 may. I am still feeling sick but managing to not actually be sick. Haven't been sick for a week now but the nausea-yuk!


----------



## betty14

Sara you won't have much longer to wait till your bf can feel it too! My oh's face was a picture the first time he felt Daisy! 

Diddums hope they aren't too late! Especially as you will be desperate to pee! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I think I would like to record my boyfriend face ha ha x


----------



## Diddums

All went well!! Baby is measuring exactly 10 weeks and little heart beating away! Saw her move her little hands. Have another scan 2 weeks Friday where I will be 12+2 xxx


----------



## betty14

Sara you should! 

Diddums that's brill! Yay for more scans! 

Did you try to post a pic? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sttm2vxjsz3vsul/Photo 24-04-2013 11 04 01.jpg

Hey yes I did. Guess it didn't work. That's the direct link :)


----------



## sara15h1986

Awwww. How lovely. Glad you have another scan booked in too x


----------



## betty14

Aww beautiful picture! 

On a side note my dad was in frimley park hospital after he had an accident and broke his leg! Random info you didn't need but hey lol! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Diddums you have a great name :thumbup: 

Movements are reassuring except when lo goes lazy then you worry! 

Still got this stupid flu thing, exhausted now after 3 weeks! We have jo jingles soon, just letting hi. Nap as long as possible beforehand xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

My baby has seriously not stopped feeding all day, I feel like a dairy cow! Is he having a growth spurt or something?
Loving the scan pic diddums! Glad everything looks perfect. 
I can't believe how far along all the bumps are already. Time seems to be flying away!
Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Perfectly normal pinky! I was going to comment on fb but wasnt sure if you were bf and ppl are touchy bout being asked. Growth spurts are not that often and just while they are little. It will only last a few days and then he will quickly get back into a routine. You have done a fab job as from fb I gather he is doing long stretches at night :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Aww thanks ladies :)

Sinn it was an nhs scan, not private. Because I have irregular cycles, when the dr went by my lmp I should have been 12 weeks today. Except i ovulated on cd28 so I'm only 10 weeks today xxx


----------



## Samie18

fab pic! glad all was well.

hope you had a good afternoon beth!

growth spurts are totally normal. ...just take advantage of having your feet up all day lol


----------



## betty14

Aw pinky I have nothing else to add honey and samie are right he is probably having a spurt :) your doing fab get a nice film on and some nibbles and plenty of drink to hand and enjoy the cuddles :) 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Lovely piccie Diddums- so lovely to see baby for the first time! Reassuring and exciting, I remember gasping with emotion!
Xxx


----------



## MummyDonz

Still no period...5 months now :) Booked in for a blood test and some swabs so will go from there. Will know more in 3 weeks. I've been temping for a while now and still haven't ovulated. I'm just hoping a fall quite soon after getting a cycle and ovulating!


----------



## betty14

Hope they have some answers for you donz! 

Sounds like your doctors are on the ball and eager to help! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

might be some under lying issue donz hopefully the blood test will give some answers

x


----------



## MummyDonz

betty14 said:


> Hope they have some answers for you donz!
> 
> Sounds like your doctors are on the ball and eager to help!
> 
> X x x

Thanks Betty. Think it's more that I've been hassling them!


----------



## MummyDonz

Samie18 said:


> might be some under lying issue donz hopefully the blood test will give some answers
> 
> x

Thanks Samie. Maybe, or could jut be that I'm not ovulating still since stopping BC :(


----------



## Samie18

maybe. Mostly when not ovulating there is a reason such as pcos....


----------



## sara15h1986

Took a pic of bump whilst I was laying down. 
18 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sara15h1986

Sorry it's upside down x


----------



## betty14

Aww coming along lovely Sara :) 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Nice and neat sara. 
Donz i hope they find the prob and sort it asap. 
Ive not been well last few weeks, got nasty ear infection and Im off for a chest xray as doc worried bout how long ive had my cough and im an ex smoker, 7yrs now!
Samie how long till the wedding now?
Hope everyone else is well?
:flower:


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi ladies!
I'm an emotional wreck today. I'm at work and walked up the stairs and nearly collapsed as I was so dizzy... My vision went all blurry and I felt sick so sat down quick and ended up crying my eyes out! Struggling with working full time and being pregnant and work is too hot- everyone can't cope so you can imagine how I'm coping. Some of students have collapsed because of the heat and have left in an ambulance. I'm anxious because of work, my 20wk scan and worrying about baby and issues with my parents- feel so emotional.
Having moments when I'm struggling to breathe and go dizzy, not sure if this is pregnancy or just me? Sorry to go on xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Aww louja I should think its abit if everything. And founds bad that those that aren't pregnant are struggling too x


----------



## betty14

Aw honey sorry to hear that! Hope the X-ray comes back ok! Well done on giving up for 7 yrs! That's amazing! 

Louja sounds like a panic attack to me.... It's normal to be a bit freaked out and if you weren't feeling good anyway... Could you speak to someone about the heat? That seems silly if fit healthy kids are collapsing! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thanks Ladies!
Betty I've mentioned the heat to my boss but not really got anywhere- was told to wear more suitable clothing!!! I don't think my underwear alone would be very suitable!! It's unbearable xx


----------



## betty14

You should say to your boss you will come in wearing a bikini haha! 

How are you feeling now? 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hahaha!!! 
I'm feeling ok, but panicking now that I haven't felt baby much today :( xxx


----------



## betty14

Don't worry I'm sure bubs has just turned to face your back and is kicking you inside, but if you are really worried then call your hospital and they might invite you for monitoring... 

Glad your feeling better now! Pregnancy does some weird and wonderful things to us! 

X x x


----------



## MummyDonz

Samie18 said:


> maybe. Mostly when not ovulating there is a reason such as pcos....

Had a scan and everything is fine. Where I was on the injection and then cerezette it's been a few years probably since I've ovulated so taking a while to get back to normal.


----------



## betty14

As that's good donz so glad it's just your body taking its time! At least you know it's nothi g to worry about now! 

How is everyone else doing? Lots of missing faces recently :( 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

That's good news Donz. Hopefully your body needs some time to get back into the swing of things :)

The holiday is lovely ladies. Nice and warm. But exhausting. Just stopped in Starbucks for an iced frappucino as I felt so dizzy when I walked. Like the world was moving below me! Told hubby's sister and partner lady night so that's made it more exciting as well :) can't wait to tell our parents when we get back on Monday!!!!! You will probably all need earplugs or you will be able to ear my mums screams lol. Hope you all well and have a good weekend xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww diddums telling people is the best huh! Ill listen out for your mums screams ;) 

Quiet weekend here I'm poorly with a gallbladder infection :( 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Aww. Starting the announcements. Very sweet x


----------



## Diddums

Aww Betty that sound painful! You on antibiotics? Xxx


----------



## betty14

Yes diddums a week long course, saw the doctor this morning! Hopefully they will help soon x x x


----------



## Samie18

Glad the scan was good, did they do blood test?

We fly out 4 weeks today!!!!

Pinks can't be long off either

X


----------



## betty14

Aww samie that's so exciting! Are you all sorted? What date do you get married? 

Think pinks is beginning of June if memory serves me! 

X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly, Betty.
Have a great time, samie!
Glad you're having a good holiday, diddums!
Good to read all the bumps are alright. Mummydonz I hope your body decides to get back on track soon. 
My new car will be ready on Monday afternoon, I'm
So excited I could wet myself! we've been sharing a car for nearly 3 years and it takes a lot of planning to go anywhere on my own, dropping hubby and doggy off etc. It'll be great to be able to just pop out when Peter and I feel like it! Xx


----------



## betty14

Wow pinky that's so exciting! What are you getting? 

Don't know what I would do without my car! It's not the best or newest but its mine and I can jump and run! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

June 1st is the date! Sorted well........no!!


----------



## betty14

Ooh er! Have you got much to do? X x


----------



## PinkyEyes

I'm getting a toyota aygo fire in burnt orange, can't wait, it's just perfect for us to have adventures in! Xx


----------



## Diddums

Samie I didn't have the blood test and the sonographer said it was too early. I got back in two weeks for a rescan and will get blood drawn then :)


----------



## betty14

Ooh pinky that's amazing! I have never had a brand new car must be so exciting! 

X x x


----------



## MummyDonz

Yayyy period today! 6 months after stopping BC. Now to ovulate!!! Lol


----------



## LoujaOs83

Yay that's great news MummyDonz! I remember how chuffed I was when I got my first period after stopping Cerazette!! Xx


----------



## betty14

Donz that's fab! Now you should get some kind of idea of cycles! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Yay to mummydonz xxx


----------



## MummyDonz

Only thing is..I thought I'd go ahead and try soy for 5 days which I stopped 2 days ago. Now I have AF and don't know whether I should take soy again days 3-7. I've noticed much more ewcm already. Any suggestions ladies? Thanks


----------



## LoujaOs83

Sorry MummyDonz don't really know anything about soy. I would say may be stop and let nature work it's magic... But other people may have experienced other things?? I got my first period after a month and then got them every month with a 25 day cycle. I was on Cerazette for nearly 10 years as well. I think once you've got your period you've nearly won the battle!! I have everything crossed for you!! Xx

My angel sounds Doppler arrived this morning so been listening to baby's heart beat, hearing baby moving around and hearing the placenta. Such a fabulous and reassuring sound hearing the heart beat... It's amazing!! Xx


----------



## MummyDonz

LoujaOs83 said:


> Sorry MummyDonz don't really know anything about soy. I would say may be stop and let nature work it's magic... But other people may have experienced other things?? I got my first period after a month and then got them every month with a 25 day cycle. I was on Cerazette for nearly 10 years as well. I think once you've got your period you've nearly won the battle!! I have everything crossed for you!! Xx
> 
> My angel sounds Doppler arrived this morning so been listening to baby's heart beat, hearing baby moving around and hearing the placenta. Such a fabulous and reassuring sound hearing the heart beat... It's amazing!! Xx

Thanks for the positive thoughts, needed those after waiting so long and starting to think something was wrong. I already have 3 children so feel a little greedy but I want this child as much as I did with my first. I'm hoping, I may of had to wait a while for AF to show but hoping that I get lucky quite soon like I did with the others. 

Thanks again :)


----------



## betty14

I don't know anything about soy either donz but I agree with louja I'd let nature take its course! 

Hopefully you will call quickly, did you conceive your others quickly? 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

Quick question-are we ok to drink pineapple juice?


----------



## betty14

I think so sinn yes, think you would have to have loads and loads to cause contractions 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Fab news donz!

Feels like i've got loads to do Betty!


----------



## MummyDonz

MummyDonz said:


> LoujaOs83 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry MummyDonz don't really know anything about soy. I would say may be stop and let nature work it's magic... But other people may have experienced other things?? I got my first period after a month and then got them every month with a 25 day cycle. I was on Cerazette for nearly 10 years as well. I think once you've got your period you've nearly won the battle!! I have everything crossed for you!! Xx
> 
> My angel sounds Doppler arrived this morning so been listening to baby's heart beat, hearing baby moving around and hearing the placenta. Such a fabulous and reassuring sound hearing the heart beat... It's amazing!! Xx
> 
> Thanks for the positive thoughts, needed those after waiting so long and starting to think something was wrong. I already have 3 children so feel a little greedy but I want this child as much as I did with my first. I'm hoping, I may of had to wait a while for AF to show but hoping that I get lucky quite soon like I did with the others.
> 
> Thanks again :)Click to expand...

Hi, yes within 2-3 months :)


----------



## annanouska

All these weddings and bumps and ttc ers very exciting! 

Got Marcus his birthday pressie today, little tykes cozy truck . Only as I had vouchers and got it for £50 x


----------



## Diddums

Very cool Anna!

Sinn I've eaten a whole pineapple over a few days song would assume most things in moderation are ok. I was a bit worried with the amount of vitamin c I was drinking and eating so cut down on that a lot! Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Sinn, can't remember whether you've said, but what's your due date? Did you get a revised due date after your second early scan? Xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna that's ace! We are getting Daisy a swing! We were going to get her a few smaller presents but decided on one bigger one! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Betty a swing sounds fab! Daisy seems to really like them :)

Dubai has been really nice so far. But feeling really rough today. The long days and bad sleep have caught up with me and can hardly keep my eyes open. We're off to the markets and to get some lunch but will probably be home early, have a shower, pack, then have a nap before we head back to the airport. It also seems that my nausea levels and smell sensitivity are linked to how tired I am. Everything seems to be in overdrive now I'm tired :( cant wait to sleep in my bed tomorrow night!


----------



## Sinn

My due date is around nov 26th but they said they'll revise it on 9th may at my 
12 week scan. I'm really good during the day, hardly any retching but once it hits 5pm I'm awful! After 9pm I'm ready to curl up and give in!


----------



## betty14

Diddums she loves the swings! So makes sense to have one here I can have a nice cuppa while pushing her in our own garden! 

Try and rest up today for your long journey home tomorrow! 

I'm still feeling yuk, so painful too can only have paracetamol because of bf but when I feed daisy and she falls peacefully to sleep its all worth it! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Yay my baby bunny is 20 weeks old today!! (We call bump bunny! :) hehe!) 
Scan day tomorrow at 3:50pm, I shall update you tomorrow evening xxx


----------



## betty14

Sinn hope the nausea/sickness goes soon for you! 

Louja can't believe how quick it's going! Are you to finding out tomorrow or staying team yellow? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Oh louja, how exciting. 2 weeks until my next scan. Wishing the time away. 
Ill be 19 weeks on Wednesday. X


----------



## Diddums

Sinn said:


> My due date is around nov 26th but they said they'll revise it on 9th may at my
> 12 week scan. I'm really good during the day, hardly any retching but once it hits 5pm I'm awful! After 9pm I'm ready to curl up and give in!

Aww Sinn that's sounds terrible! I was pretty bad this morning. We're due a week apart as my edd is 20th November. Our 12 weeks scans are a day apart. How exciting!!! Can't wait to see how my little Gerbera has grown in 2 weeks :)



betty14 said:


> Diddums she loves the swings! So makes sense to have one here I can have a nice cuppa while pushing her in our own garden!
> 
> Try and rest up today for your long journey home tomorrow!
> 
> I'm still feeling yuk, so painful too can only have paracetamol because of bf but when I feed daisy and she falls peacefully to sleep its all worth it!
> 
> X x x

Hopefully the antibiotics will help soon! I really wish I can bf. I won't stress too much if I can't but will have a good bash at it. I love the bond it creates :)




LoujaOs83 said:


> Yay my baby bunny is 20 weeks old today!! (We call bump bunny! :) hehe!)
> Scan day tomorrow at 3:50pm, I shall update you tomorrow evening xxx

Good luck Lou. Are you excited?? Have you felt bunny move? Are you finding out the sex? Xx



sara15h1986 said:


> Oh louja, how exciting. 2 weeks until my next scan. Wishing the time away.
> Ill be 19 weeks on Wednesday. X

Two weeks will go quickly. Looks like you, me and Sinn have scans around the same time. Can't believe I'm almost 11 weeks already! Xx


----------



## Samie18

its so lovely it busy in here. I love all the bump news!


----------



## betty14

Diddums bf is so amazing I am very blessed to have been able to and keep it up this far! I love it and the bond is amazing, it is very hard in the beginning and there will be times when you feel you cant be doing it right, but hang in there because before you know it your just doing it with ease! but your right to think don't beat yourself up if you can't because bottle fed babies love their mummies just as much! Just remember babies grow and thrive no matter where their milk comes from! 

Samie I agree it's lovely to have it so busy again! All these bumps are exciting! 
X x x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Betty took the words out of my mouth regarding bf!
Xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Bunny bump has been moving lots and lots! Sat waiting for the scan now and waiting to see which team we are in pink or blue! I'm thinking blue... Arghhhhh!!! 3:50 is my scan so 10 mins to go eeekkkk!!! Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

I plan to bf but probably only for 2 months. But I plan to express so baby also gets used to bottle and so dad can feed too. 
Sounds weird but I really hope I can bf as it is what I am looking forward to x


----------



## sara15h1986

Good luck louja. So excited for you. 
Can't wait to hear which team you are. X


----------



## betty14

Ooh louja you will be in being scanned now!!!! Ill be on tenter hooks waiting to see if its pink or blue!! 

Sara I'm sure you will be successful and you may even find you don't want to express because you will have to share ;) 

X x


----------



## sara15h1986

Ha ha. I plan to share plus I thought the transition between breat and bottle would be easier if we could do both early on. Plus because I don't like the idea of breast feeding for too long, expressing would be next best thing :)
X


----------



## betty14

Absolutely! I always say you have to do what's right for you and your baby! It's your decision and your instincts will be spot on! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I hated breastfeeding and wouldnt do it if there ever was another baby lol
BUT I have seen both sides of the coin and if it works and your dedicated to it then it works and its fab. But I do agree on Introducing bottles earlier, especially if you have to go back to work, if you dont want problems or the baby attached until its 5 haha
obviously just my personal view.

No matter what the breastfeeding brigade will make you feel bad if you fail.....they did me!

Looking forward to the update louja!


----------



## sara15h1986

I think I've got my head screwed on with a good plan, but plans don't always come together. 

Louja, what team you in? X


----------



## betty14

Samie who do you mean by the bf brigade? 

I think it's awful when people are crtisised for their feeding choice... At the end of the day it's personal preference and choice and the bottom line is Sophia is a happy healthy little girl and that's all that counts! 

Sara you sound like you have your head screwed on! The main thing is go with your instinct :) 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

had you failed at it you'd know what I mean! 

the whole bf/af dummy no dummy debates will always be there even though its no one's business its just the way we are


----------



## betty14

I wouldn't class it as failing samie its not failing to be strong enough to stand up and say you don't like it! 

X x


----------



## LoujaOs83

I am in teammmmmmmm............. Blue!!!! Was fabulous to see!! Need another scan in 3 weeks and he was lying on his tummy so they couldn't look close enough at his heart and he kept covering his face so the sonographer only had a quick peak at his lips do they want another look! But no concerns which is good!! I've attached 2 pics- I hope!! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Samie18

Aww a little boy! What he gonna be called?


----------



## LoujaOs83

Second picture, you can see the face a little more! It wouldn't let me attach 2 - prob me doing something wrong xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LoujaOs83

Finley George Osborne, unless my fiancé changes his mind! Think we are stuck on Finley though :) xx


----------



## betty14

As yay for a blue bump! Beautiful pictures so glad scan went well! 

Beautiful name too! :happydance: how fab you get another scan huh! 

X x


----------



## sara15h1986

Yay. Congrats xxxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thank you so pleased and relieved xx


----------



## Samie18

I love Finley....was on our boys list


----------



## Diddums

Aww lovely photos and name choice Lou!! And exciting you get to see baby again :)

I will give a proper update over the next couple days. I'm absolutely exhausted from the holiday and can't even keep my eyes open at the moment. Hope you ladies had a good weekend :)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Congrats Louja great pics n lovely name


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi ladies! I asked for my MATB1 form today as work said I need to supply it at 20 weeks to be told you don't get it until week 28?! Has anyone heard this before? When I've googled it, it says 20 weeks or near to this x


----------



## betty14

I can't help you louja because I don't work... Although I'm sure my mw offered it to me at 20 wks...

Maybe samie will be able to answer this question x x


----------



## sara15h1986

My midwife book says you get the form at 24 weeks x


----------



## Samie18

you can get it after week 21 so will depend when your next appointment is i guess


----------



## LoujaOs83

I have one at 23 weeks! Midwife insisted it was 28 weeks, I'm going to contact my own midwife at the doctors tomorrow as she's in on a Tuesday! Xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Are you a midwife Samie? Xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yes Samie is a midwife


----------



## Samie18

yup for my sins ; o)

chris' sister had the baby this morning although she aspirated meconium so is ventilated on scbu!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Aww are they normally ventilated for long?


----------



## Samie18

depends how severe her lungs are affected. ..not had much of a update as yet


----------



## betty14

Aww what did she have? 

Hope the baby isn't in scbu too long!! 

X xxx


----------



## Samie18

a girl still nameless still waiting for a update


----------



## LoujaOs83

I rang my midwife at the docs today and she told me the hospital should have given it to me as they should from 20wks and that they are out of date lol! So she's done one for me and left it at the docs reception for me to collect! How lovely!!
Awww my fiancé sent a huge bouquet of flowers to my work today to say how much he loves me and to celebrate our 20 week scan!! So cute of him!! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## betty14

Samie hope you hear something soon! 

Louja that's so sweet he sounds like a keeper ;)

Glad you got the form sorted 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

:dohh: yey louja....Marcus was the same on 20 wk scan, had to go back. 

I desperately wanted and tried to bf but he was still so unsettled and hungry it didn't work. Moving to ff was def the right thing to do I've no regrets but I really struggled emotionally over it. Same is right, if you "fail" you will know what she means. 

Maybe it's the ff as to why he doesn't do anything :haha: (joke). 

Hope baby ok samie looks like u have to be nice or a bit! Hope wedding plans for samie and pink ok. 

Really want another lo but starting to think hubby right regarding the cost :nope:


----------



## Samie18

he will just go when he does.

well she has had her oxygen reduced so its a little better. ..they dont want visitors so doubt we will see her for ages (they are a strange family).

I hate to think of affording another one not just money but also having the time.

Had a bit or a traumatic evening. After sophia being up most of last night she has been super tired. she then decided to put her fingers of the hob which was up full so now has 2 blisters on her fingers and just kept showing me her fingers and so got really traumatised with the pain but wouldnt have anything on them and she was so tired she got even more worked up so she went to be on a empty tum just had her milk and was out cold in minutes....hoping for a better night tonight!

I'm such a pessimistic person and am always thinking the worst and since having sophia I worry about everything and am now working myself up everynight about the flight I hate flying!!!


----------



## annanouska

I hate flying too..I've only done it once when I was 10! I sure it will be great :thumbup: are you all on the same flight? Parents etc? 

I'm sure Sophia's finger will be ok, though really it suggests neglect to me....may have to call the ss :haha: they are so hard when tired aren't they? 

I had to leave work for a bit today as nursery rung due to Marcus being "so sick" seriously don't think they are used to weird silent reflux babies. He is not o bad at home but at nursery they keep giving him water in his sippy and he gulps it then pukes!


----------



## Samie18

definate neglect lol

my parents are with us chris family go a few days before.

sometimes nurseries panic over nothing!


----------



## Diddums

Lou that was lovely of your fiancé! So sweet :)

Samie I'm sure the flight will be fine. Easier said than done, but try not to stress or think about it too much xx

Can't believe I'm 11 weeks today :) baby is now the size of a lime! Xxx


----------



## hay246

i thought i posted ages ago saying congrats to the newly pregnant ladies (well not so newly now lol) hope all is well :)

we are doing great my end, allister upto mischief all the time but is so happy all the time i cannot complain!

hi to everyone :D


----------



## betty14

Samir just focus on the fact that when you get to the other end you will be getting married! 

Did you decide on a dress in the end? 

Poor Sophia hope her fingers are ok! 

Anna I assume his nursery knows he has reflux? Mind you I suppose they can't be too careful these days huh! 

Diddums it's going quick huh! Bet you can't wait for the next scan! How are you feeling now? 

Hay lovely to see a post from you! Glad your all ok :) 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

19 weeks today x


----------



## Diddums

Aww Sara you are exactly 8 weeks ahead of me. Exciting!! How you feeling?

I'm still nauseous at times and very tired. But feeling better. So happy at the moment as well. Can't wait to see baby again next Friday!!!


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey diddums, I haven't been sick since Saturday so that's good :)
This time in 8 weeks you will be where I am and it will fly by. Although I still have 2 weeks until my scan and I am desperate to find out what this baby is. I need the days, the weeks to fly by!!! X


----------



## sara15h1986

Feeling less like flutters and more like nudges today x


----------



## betty14

Aww Sara that's exciting! Those first nudges are amazing huh! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

It was only a few this afternoon. But I assume it will get more and more now x


----------



## betty14

It sure will! It's amazing feeling them getting stronger and stronger :) 

X x


----------



## Samie18

Well little baby isnt doing too well still. Shes still ventilated sedated and has had a transfusion just waiting to go see her and do some digging because things dont quite add up. 

hope everyone is good. 

Just saw abbi is preggers again..... wondered for a while who would be first for the next bump!

x


----------



## annanouska

I saw that too samie :happydance: bit jealous!! Thing is I really don't know if we could manage two :cry: 

Hope baby ok, seems odd they won't let u go as u could explain things more to them xxx


----------



## betty14

Aww samie sorry to hear that, do you think it's more than meconium aspiration? 

I'd been wondering who would be first for a second bump too! So pleased for Abbie :) 

Anna if its what you really want then you would cope! :) 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Awww just go for it Beth you'll manage! 

Am going to pop up over the weekend. I defo think there is a bit more to it just wondering if there is a cover up going on....

Suh a lovely day here. was gonna go to the beach but chris has gone out with the car keys grrrr!


----------



## betty14

Oh really, what do you think they are hiding? 

It's beautiful here too, been out for a coffee this morn but this afternoon I've got hair cuts to do! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Well for such severe meconium aspiration it makes no sense that they didnt know there was meconium before she was born. And if they did know they should have monitored her on the ctg but they didnt the just listened in occasionally so its a bit strange


----------



## betty14

Ah I see, well I hope it's nothing sinister :( 

Would they give a transfusion for aspiration? 

X x


----------



## Samie18

not really


----------



## LoujaOs83

Baby is moving lots, proper big kicks in my belly... Little tinker!! Can't wait for my OH to be able to feel it too!! Xx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: louja 

Hope everything ok samie :hugs: 

X


----------



## LoujaOs83

How's baby doing Samie? Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Think I felt my baby move from the outside!


----------



## Diddums

How exciting Sara! How far along are you? Xx


----------



## Samie18

no real update but they have been able to hold her for a bit so thats a improvement!


----------



## betty14

Yay Sara! That's brill! 

Samie glad baby looks to be improving! Have they named her yet? 

X xx


----------



## Samie18

yup she's ella


----------



## betty14

Aw that's a lovely name! 

X x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awwww that's a nice name! Glad they've held her, hope she gets better soon x


----------



## sara15h1986

Diddums said:


> How exciting Sara! How far along are you? Xx

I am now 19 weeks 5 days x


----------



## Diddums

Wow almost at the half way mark! Can't believe I have just over a week until the second trimester :)

Sara am I right in thinking you have your scan this weekend? And Sinn as well? Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Nope. I don't haven scan until the 15tj. Another 9 days x


----------



## Sinn

Mine is Thursday! Excited!


----------



## Diddums

Aww yay we're a day apart with scans Sinn! Will you post a piccie of your scan? X


----------



## Sinn

Yes Diddums, of course! You?


----------



## Diddums

Of course. Can't believe how close our dates are! Will be nice to have a bump buddy due roughly the same time :)


----------



## annanouska

Awww all these bumps now :hugs:


----------



## LoujaOs83

It is lovely all bumps together!!! Bunny bump has been moving so much today, we heard him on the Doppler wriggling and moving around and he even kicked the machine - we felt it move was amazing! He's a right little wriggler in there! Excited to see him again on the 20th when I'm 23 weeks! Time is flying by! Went to Mamas and Papas today and bought 2 dresses as I'm growing out of everything and some of my maternity things I have aren't cool enough in the hot weather we've been having! We went to John Lewis too and decided on a pram - an Uppababy - it's fantastic... One of the best on the market and not over priced at £600, can't believe how some of them are £1000. We've set up a baby plan at Mothercare and ordered all of our baby furniture and had fantastic price matches on a maxi-cosi cabriofix car seat and iso-fix base all half price as we found it on-line half the price! Made up!! Have any of the other ladies with bumps been out buying?! Xx


----------



## Diddums

Lou where did you find the cabrio car seat and base half price? Hubby and I are out shopping on Friday after our scan :)


----------



## Sinn

I've bought 2 pairs of maternity work trousers and 2 pairs of maternity jeans as well as 3 tops so far. Can't stand to wear my other jeans now they hurt! My bump (which is tiny) looks huge in maternity work trousers, I'll never hide it now!


----------



## Sinn

MIL (who is amazing to us) bought baby a teddy a few weeks ago, it's gorgeous. She also bought me a bottle of perfume to make me feel better with all my nausea. She is lovely.


----------



## LoujaOs83

Diddums the car seat was price matched at Mothercare- oops not half price but £40 off, should be £135 but price matched John Lewis £95 and base we got for £45 instead of £120 as it was on sale for £90 at Mothercare and priced matched Winstanleys pram world I think it was, who were offering it half price when you bought a car seat. We did really well x


----------



## Diddums

Wow perfect. Thanks Lou! Will have to look into that :)


----------



## sara15h1986

I haven't bought anything for the baby yet. Doesn't seem real to me yet so waiting for this scan then I will go and buy 1 blue or 1 pink item. Then maybe in a few weeks order the furniture x


----------



## LoujaOs83

The baby plan at Mothercare is brilliant! It's not a credit plan- you just choose your items and they are freezed at the sale price if you find they've gone into the sale you let them know and they alter it- they price match everything and you get a plan number and you can give it out to your friends and family if they want to contribute. They can go to any Mothercare and pay what they'd like to. I did it after my first scan, but I know what you mean Sara. I was worried doing it so early in case anything happened but they refund anything if it does. All you need to do is pay 10% of the goods you put on the plan and pay it off as and when you like, as long as the balance is cleared 10 days before delivery. It's been fantastic when we've found offers as just popped in, added it to the plan and had it price matched!


----------



## sara15h1986

Sorry louja, can you explain it to me. How do they match the price? Do they do the research or do you?


----------



## annanouska

I know winstanleys pram world:haha:

I didn't buy anything until20wk scan I think. Now he's here I realise buying stuff doesn't jinx anything as things can happen any time ( sorry if that sounds wrong I just mean I was so fixated with certain times!) 

Pregnancy is so stressful but I deff realise now you can't change things but I know il never list to that advice lol :dohh:

Marcus can go from being on his belly to sitting up now, he gets on knees then reverses to sitting. Not sure if that's how other Los do it but its pretty hilarious he does it easy but just such a random way about it x


----------



## sara15h1986

I am not worried about it jinxing it, just waiting to know if its a boy or girl :)


----------



## LoujaOs83

Sara, for the price match basically if you go in with information of a company that does it cheaper they will match it. It's good because you can then add it to your plan without having to pay for it there and then... they just ask for 10% for it to be added to your plan. It means you get things cheaper but don't have to buy them straight away x


----------



## Diddums

Lou I will be looking into mothercare plan on Friday. Thanks :)

Woop woop I am officially 12 weeks today! Can't wait to see baby in two days! Also I haven't gained anything so far, which is fab as I'm very fluffy to begin with, and guidelines say I should only gain about 15/20lbs xxx


----------



## betty14

We bought our pram after the 20 wk scan and my dad kept it at his house for us :) 

All these scans coming up are very exciting!!! Can't wait to see pictures and hear if its blue or pink:) 

Anna that's how daisy does it too so not weird at all! Daisy's crawling technique is tho, she crawls on her hands and feet! :wacko: she has started to take a few steps with her walker too.... Eek! My baby is growing too fast! 

Diddums don't panic too much about weight, I only gained 22 lbs all together, have gained waaaaay more since having her tho :wacko:

X x x


----------



## Sinn

I have only gained a kg in this first 12 weeks, quite pleased as I was doing slimming world quite strict before BFP. I plan to go back on it when I feel not so sick, I just feel I have to eat what I can for now so it stays down!


----------



## Diddums

Sounds good Sinn! You need a ticker lol. How you feeling? Is the nausea/sickness any better?


----------



## Diddums

Had the worse nights sleep last night. First I was too warm. So put fan on. And I've come down with a cold and blocked nose so can't breathe through my nose which meant I woke every hour as my throat was stuck together and needed a drink. Then the rain was too loud?!? I'm so tired. Just need sleep lol xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I am 20 weeks today. I lost 10lb to start with sickness, but have gained 8lb so 2lb under pre pregnancy weight. I don't really have that much of a bump for half way but hopefully getting there x


----------



## LoujaOs83

I lost weight at first with the sickness and I've put on about 6lbs and I'm nearly 22 weeks! Everyone is different so don't worry. My bump is all at the front at the moment some people put it on all round or only gain weight in the third trimester. 
I slimming world Sinn, but like you I'm eating what I fancy and trying to be healthy, it's hard though! Back on slimming world full time after baby - ready for my wedding 11mths later xx


----------



## Sinn

I don't feel any better but DH says I am getting better. Managed to go 10 days without actually being sick now, but the nausea is always there.


----------



## Diddums

Sounds tough Sinn. I think I've thrown up every 10/14 days on average. Last time being Monday! I'm also nauseous during the whole day and will heave/retch at most strong smells, and most times I go to the loo at work :( How are the rest of your symptoms. Can't wait to see you pic tomorrow. What time is your scan? Xx

My eating patterns in the evening are a bit odd. I had three slices of toast at 5pm, and now I've just had broccoli with 1/3 piece of pork steak. I'm eating lots of fruit and veg so I guess that's ok. But I don't fancy most main meals. My lunch is a marmite sandwich, with veg sticks and hummus and some fruit. And breakfast usually toast or cereal. I'm obviously getting enough food but I don't fancy the variety I used to. I guess I'm lucky that I've not had major food aversions and don't thrown up as a consequence of eating food.


----------



## Sinn

Yes, I wretch everytime I pass the kitchen, think of food, go in the bathroom, go in the bath, anytime really! I've always had a sensitive sense of smell and its just horrendous with smells making me wretch and heave. It's not even food smells either, anything can set me off! Even if I see a bit of fluff on the floor I can heave like nobodies business!


----------



## sara15h1986

I have the biggest sympathy for your sickness. I was sick everyday, about 5 times a day for 10 weeks. And it's not nice. Keep strong ladies x


----------



## betty14

The nausea is the worst huh, things that worked for me were ritz crackers, strawberry Ribena and ginger chewy sweets from holland and Barrett! I was lucky tho and only suffered nausea I wasn't actually sick thank goodness as I'm terrified of being sick! 

I also found that smarties kept in the fridge were a welcome relief, think it was a mixture of the cold and the crunch with the sugar! 

Can't wait to see scan pics tomorrow too! 

As long as you are eating then I don't think it matters too much what it is as long as your getting goodness from something the you and bubs will be getting everything you need! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Sinn you sound just like how I was! Things have improved but I have my days when I'm feel shocking, I wretch most mornings and I'm occasionally sick but nothing like how I was! Now if I'm sick I feel great afterwards where as early on I was sick and nauseaous all day! Things should get better for you xxx


----------



## Sinn

I hope so Lou. Thanks for all the encouragement ladies. Good to know it should get better! Had a stinker of an evening tonight, so tired and nauseous. Scan day tomorrow so hopefully I will get the glow after that instead of being green around the gills!


----------



## sara15h1986

Enjoy your scan Sinn :) xxxx


----------



## annanouska

Looking forward to update sinn. 

Marcus has d andv:nope: I don't do sick so I'm in a flap incase I get it :dohh: he's coping, just sleeping a lot. I don't kno if to keep waking him for nappy change or not. I'm letting himsleep ATM then change if he stirs a bit :shrug:

On a plus, I've never known him willing drink so much water! X


----------



## LoujaOs83

Looking forward to hearing about your scan Sinn! Enjoy it, it's amazing!! Xx


----------



## Diddums

Hope your scan went well Sinn :)


----------



## Sinn

Here is my scan! Moved due date to 17 November which is earlier than what we were told last time :) NT measurement was 1.7, how does that compare to others? Sonographer pointed out baby's nose which from what I've read is good?

Is it you tomorrow Diddums?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Diddums

Awwwwwwww Sinn that's fab!!! Baby looks so cute! So excited for my scan tomorrow now! How big was baby measuring? I think 1.7mm for nt is fab. From what I've read over 33mm isn't great (someone correct me if I'm wrong!) 

Will update after my scan which is at 8.30am :)


----------



## Diddums

Forgot to say I'm currently due 20th November, so were due same week :)


----------



## betty14

Aww sinn lovely picture :) glad the scan went well

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Great pic :thumbup:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lovely pic Sinn


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awww fabulous Sinn! Lovely piccie so you're now due before Diddums... Nice how you're due around similar time like me and Sara! Xx


----------



## Sinn

Thanks ladies! Baby measured 12 weeks 4 days-not sure what length! DH will know-he remembers stuff whereas I was transfixed with the screen!


----------



## Diddums

Aww Sinn. It might even have it on the scan piccie under crl? At 12+2 for me tomorrow baby should be 57-58mm I believe. 10 hours until my scan! 

Are you in the uk or us Sinn?


----------



## Sinn

UK, North Yorkshire. You?


----------



## Diddums

I'm in uk, Surrey :)

Are you going to buy anything for baby? 

Hubby and I are off shopping tomorrow after our scan :) just get a few unisex bits and bobs!


----------



## Sinn

I had to go back to work after my scan so it will be at the weekend if/when we get shopping! Hubby has already bought baby a dinosaur teddy, it's so cute. When we started our TTC journey we saw it in a shop window and he promised he would buy it when we got our BFP. After the 2nd scan when we knew things were ok he secretly ordered it for baby! Let us know how you get on tomorrow. Fingers crossed you don't have to run up and down stairs with a full bladder to wake baby up! It is not easy!


----------



## LoujaOs83

Looking forward for your scan piccie tomorrow Diddums!! Exciting times xxx


----------



## Diddums

Lol Sinn that made me smile! Was your bladder really full? 

I think at my last scan my bladder wasn't full enough so the image was blurry. Gonna try for a much fuller bladder and hope they don't run late! Apparently a glass of orange juice is meant to wake them up as well. 

Thanks ladies. Will update and post photo when I'm done :)


----------



## Sinn

Yes very full! I was naughty too and had a swig of DHs coffee! Did the trick (along with the stairs and star jumps!)


----------



## annanouska

Too rude! :nope:


----------



## Diddums

Hehe. I Must admit, after 12 weeks with no tea and coffee I did have a cup of instant cappuccino a couple days ago. It was delicious! I figured now I'm at 12 weeks a cup of coffee every few days can't do any harm.....right??


----------



## sara15h1986

Great pic Sinn. Congrats again. Now the countdown for your next scan. 
Wish we had more scans. Mine next week eeeeeek.


----------



## Sinn

Diddums, good luck! My baby's CRL is 61.7mm at 12w4d x


----------



## Samie18

fab pic! I'm gussing girl xx


----------



## Diddums

Hello Ladies!!!! Scan went really well :) Baby wouldn't cooperate at first so I also had to walk around and up and down stairs so baby would move.

I'm measuring 12+6 so i'm now due 16th November :) Baby was 65mm and NT was 1.5mm.

https://i43.tinypic.com/14az98j.png


----------



## sara15h1986

Great news diddums. So happy for you xxxx


----------



## Samie18

aww lovely! im gonna guess another girl =o)


----------



## Diddums

Hehe Samie. I'll be happy with that :)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Nice pic


----------



## betty14

Aww diddums that's fab! So glad all went well! 

Are you going to announce now? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Yes we are Betty. We've got dinner with friends tonight so will tell them then :) and will be ringing my grandparents later today :)


----------



## annanouska

Great news :thumbup:


----------



## betty14

Aww that's brill! The announcing part is so lovely! X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Have a great time at dinner xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awwww congrats fabulous pic xx


----------



## Sinn

Aw lovely pic Diddums!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Diddums

Telling my grandparents was amazing! My nan isn't feeling great. She's got a lot of aches and pains and anaemia. And when I told her said, everything is better, not in pain anymore! It was so sweet. They are all so so chuffed. My grandparents live in Italy, so have booked tickets to come over at Christmas so they can meet baby!! 

Dinner with friends was really good. We told them and they are all happy for us. A few of them had starting suspecting a couple weeks ago. Then we all discussed names and it was a bit of a laugh! We've organised a pizza and film night this evening to celebrate! Any excuse for a few drinks for them lol :)


----------



## sara15h1986

Glad you shared your news xxxx


----------



## betty14

As diddums that's so cute, so glad you could make them so happy! 

Enjoy pizza and film night tonight!! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awww Diddums that's lovely! Lovely how pleased family and friends are for your news!

Hubby to be felt baby bunny move this morning, was really special! He kicked his hand... Awww I felt it really intensely in my tummy and then my OH was like yes I felt it, he was over the moon it was really lovely to share it!

We've had a gardener this week to come and tame our over grown jungle, it's so much better and now we can do the lovely things of planting nice flowers in pots. My Dad is coming over to lay some decking for us, he's a joiner and we've bought some new garden furniture. Hoping to have my baby shower in the garden towards the end of August... Very exciting! 

Lovely to see pictures of babies this week and hear how everyone is doing! Is it your scan this week Sara? I've my extra scan at 23+1 a week on Monday! 

Love to all and a kick from bump (currently kicking my insides again!!) xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

My oh felt the baby move last night. His face lit up. Was a picture. 
We have walked round kiddicare and mothercare but still haven't bought a single thing. Waiting to see if its a boy or girl and yes louja, it's this Wednesday when I will be 21 weeks. Can not wait!!!!
I live in a 2 bed flat, and getting jealous looking at the garden furniture in the shops. X


----------



## MummyDonz

Did any of you ladies spot mid cycle after taking soy for the first time?


----------



## Diddums

Mommydonz I personally didn't, but I know some people get ovulation spotting. Could it be that? Could be the soy is giving you a stronger O which has caused spotting? Xx


----------



## MummyDonz

Diddums said:


> Mommydonz I personally didn't, but I know some people get ovulation spotting. Could it be that? Could be the soy is giving you a stronger O which has caused spotting? Xx

That's what I'm hoping but the morning of my smear I had an achey back and tummy then went and had a smear and then the next day started spotting. It stopped all afternoon and night then started a little again this morning but has stopped again.


----------



## Diddums

Hmm could be a little bleeding from your cervix which is more sensitive during ovulation. Have you had any ovulation signs? Do you use opk?


----------



## MummyDonz

Diddums said:


> Hmm could be a little bleeding from your cervix which is more sensitive during ovulation. Have you had any ovulation signs? Do you use opk?

I don't do opk now. Had watery cm so ff has marked the days as ovulation. I'm temping (feel free to look at my chart) but haven't picked up ovulation yet. Had my first proper period 2 weeks ago after 5/6 months off BC.


----------



## mrs.amillian

hey Ladies x

I was wondering if you could help, I have been off cerezette for 8 weeks now and nothing, not a spot or a cramp. But quite moody and snappy with OH.

I have read a little bit of the thread, first 30 pages or so, but 900+ is a lot to get through, lol!

Does anyone have any advise on how to normalise my system, diet tips and such? I feel going to the Dr is pointless as they are pretty much useless.

I am so, so angry at myself for blindly taking a pill without researching it properly, stupidly trusting the GP and hoping for the best, I'm such an idiot. Never again thats for sure.
I'm also cross at the GP and the information leaflet for having no warnings of just how much it will mess your system up, grrrr :growlmad:

Thanks, all advice will be appreciated xx


----------



## Diddums

Hi mrs.amillian I think the average for this thread is about 7 weeks for first AF so please don't worry. It took longer for some and less for others. Also, some ladies for a bfp straightaway, but some, like myself, took longer because we had underlying problems which IMO weren't due to the pill (pcos, overweight etc). I've seen you're in Basingstoke, unfortunately drs in the UK don't seem keen on starting AF using provera. I was seeing a fertility specialist because I hadn't had a period in 10months and she didn't want to prescribe me provera, whereas in the USA most drs would have.

Anyway, sorry in rambling. Don't worry that AF hadn't turned up yet. Give it a few more weeks. You could always call your surgery to speak to a dr and see what they say?


----------



## Diddums

Sorry, also forgot to ask, are you tracking your cycles at all, using opk, or temping for example? Any chance you could already be pregnant?


----------



## mrs.amillian

Thanks Diddums xx

I don't think I am pregnant I did a test about 10 days ago BFN although we have been having regular unprotected sex. I haven't been tracking my cycles as I was on Mycrogynon then stopped and fell pregnant with my LO straight away no period, then at 4 weeks PP went onto Cerezette and my period never came.

So techincally haven't had a proper period in years!

The reasons you've stated are why I'm reluctant to see the GP as they really wont tell me anything new, I'm just frustrated :nope:

I don't think I have any underlying issues and could probably loose a few pounds but not really overweight x


----------



## betty14

Mrs A Welcome :wave: 

i can only agree with what diddums said, they say anything up to 6 mths is normal to regulate again, I know it's frustrating, I like diddums have pcos so my story is very long and different! 

I'm sure af will come soon! Did it take you long to conceive your first lo? 

microgynon is a combined pill right? I think that they work differently to pops because you have breaks where you have af where as the pops stop all bleeding so maybe that's why it takes longer to regulate afterwards... Just my thoughts tho! 

Hope your not waiting too long for af and then your bfp! 


X x x


----------



## Samie18

Don't worry Mrs.amillian i think the write up on cerazette is much worse than it actually is.

I came off it Jan 3rd first period feb 3ish then ovulated the 19 and was pregnant the march.

I had been on it 7 yrs with not 1 period nor any spotting and prior to that was on microgynon for about 4 yrs.

Everyone is different but since i joined this thread i think almost everyone who was on it has got their BFP.

Dont worry it will happen

x


----------



## Sinn

Hi Mrs.amillian!

I was on depo for a long time before I changed to cerazette. Came of cerazette in October 2011 and had regular AFs for a few months, then it all went haywire! Had very short and very long cycles and drs were no help. I got my BFP in March 2013. I never thought it would happen but it did! 

Keep going and keep stopping in here, the support from the ladies in here is amazing.


----------



## mrs.amillian

Thank you ladies, it is so reassuring to hear positive storys. the ones avaliable on the internet have scared the b'jesus out of me, lol!!

I think I was a bit spoilt because getting pregnant with my LG was effortless, I stopped the pill on the saturday and by the next sunday was pregnant!

I am very short tempered and snappy, which even though is horrible for my OH I'm taking as a good sign that something is happening!! I am aware of it but sometimes can't stop myself from snapping at him :nope:

Fingers crossed it wont be much longer before AF arrives, but if I get to 12 weeks and nothing then will head to the Dr and persuade them to have my bloods checked.

Sinn - congrats on your BFP, it feels amazing doesn't it xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Only 2 sleeps till your scan Sara and you find out which team you are in!!! Any preference or idea what you think baby is?! Xx


----------



## betty14

Mrs a I agree with Samie that the write up about cerazette is worse than the reality, I think all the people who have joined this thread have gone On To their bfp! 

Hopefully af won't be too far away and then your bfp will be quick like with your lg! 

Louja when is your next scan? 

Sara can't believe your scan is only 2 days away! How exciting! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Betty my next scan is when I'm 23wks + 1, which is a week today :) I cannot wait!! I can't wait to finish work though, absolutely hating the place! My grievance went through and it was proven I was bullied and intimidated - things are better than they were but just lost my zing with teaching now! I just want to be a Mummy!! Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Bless you louja for remembering. All I keep thinking is this time tomorrow ill have one more sleep ha ha. Desperate to know now. I really want to start buying things. Held off for so long. I don't have a preference and I definitely have no idea what it is. I know alot people say they had an inclin but I have nothing. All I know is its starting to love around alot :)
Louja, what will you do in regards to returning to work? Or will you not x


----------



## sara15h1986

Louja. Are you on Facebook? 
I am in a group of ladies that are all due babies in September. X


----------



## betty14

Louja that's v exciting! Not long to wait! 

Glad your grievance went through but it's very sad it's made you not want to be there, it's wrong that you feel that way because of someone else's actions! What happened to the person in question? 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Sara, I've private messaged you my Facebook details... I don't mind adding everyone but I don't want to put my email add on an open forum :) 

I'm going to go back to work 2 days a week and my mother in law to be is going to have baby those 2 days... We're very lucky!!! I hope to eventually leave but teaching for just 2 days in quite good money!

Betty, the two women who bullied me are being disciplined apparently and put through training and eventually they'll look at them apologising to me so I can move on!!

I went to Mothercare after work today, as I saw a clearance online! There is a huge clearance on the Little Circus range. I managed to get all the cot bed things- bumper, covers, blankets, bibs, wall stickers, thermometer, cot pockets, rug, Moses basket, bath, storage box, sleeping bag, fitted sheets, changing mat, towel - majority of it under half price! I'd originally picked the I Love Sunshine range but I couldn't justify the extra cost when the Little Circus range was such a saving... It's fabulous! All I'm missing are the curtains and light shade and they don't have it online... Sold out... So need to hunt it down in all Mothercare stores... Or just get something neutral... There are a brand new set going on eBay so keeping my eye on them and I thought I could get a light shade and put some of the wall stickers on it!!

Good night all xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Louja, I am on my phone so can't open your private message. But the Facebook group is called 2013 BE group. Everyone is lovely x


----------



## Diddums

Eeeek so happy. Hubby has said we can book a private 3d gender scan at 16 weeks. We should be findin out gender on 2nd June!! So excited lol xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thanks Sara and how lovely Diddums xx


----------



## betty14

Louja that's amazing! Massive savings huh! The my little circus things are lovely! 

Diddums that's so exciting! Eeee! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Louja that range is lovely. All I've done these last 2 days is look at what I need to buy.


----------



## LoujaOs83

Yeah it's great! I'm made up with it, I can't wait to start decorating!! Xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Sara I can't find the group. Is it just 2013 BE? X


----------



## sara15h1986

It's 2013 be group. 

I might need to log on to the comp and send you the link for it. Can't do it from my phone as its the fb app x


----------



## sara15h1986

Edited - please note the forum rules



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for* personal *pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace)


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi Sara, no the link hasn't worked. Next time you have access to a computer can you add me from my private message please xx


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies,

Quick question. As you know I'm a teacher. A child in school has slapped cheek. I don't have any contact with that child but I do with the staff who work in that class. I'm supposed to be off to my friends house tonight who works with the child-should I avoid? X


----------



## LoujaOs83

I rang up the Mothercare store near my Mums and they had the little circus curtains so I'm made up! The bedroom now has everything!! Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Edited - please note the forum rules



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for* personal *pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace)


----------



## Samie18

Avoid Sinn....its not worth the risk

x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Sinn couldn't it have been one of the students? You need to check at work, if it isn't on the accident report or hasn't been reported to the safe guarding officer then I'd be concerned! Avoid her house for now xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Any luck with the link louja? X


----------



## Sinn

Yes it was one of the pupils with slapped cheek but my friend works in their class. I think in a panic I didn't explain it well! I don't work with the child but wondered if my friend could pass it on? I'm off for a blood test tomorrow pm x


----------



## annanouska

Hope all goes well sinn. I'm popping into mothercare Warrington tomorrow louja so il look for the light shade and let you know x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Edited - please note the forum rules



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for* personal *pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace)


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi Annanouska, my Mum collected the curtains and laundry bag from Warrington tonight, that's my home town! Where abouts do you live in sunny Warry? They didn't have the light shade... but thank you! I live in Manchester xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Oopss sorry Sinn, you mean the virus - slapped cheek! Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Lou. Can you send me your email address, your fb email address to

[email protected]


----------



## Sinn

Heehee Louja, we've all got baby brain!


----------



## annanouska

Live ashton/Wigan way....from Hampshire originally tho! There is a little mothercare at Preston docks too. 

We both have dentist today. Think he's back to normal after the d and v :thumbup:


----------



## betty14

Anna glad Marcus is back to normal! Does Marcus have the dentist or you and hubby? 

X xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Well I wondered why it had been so so so quiet in here and it turns out I had unsubscribed so didnt see all the new pages as they came up :haha::haha: Havent got baby brain to blame so guess I will have to blame the kids, the hubby or old age :haha:
Welcome Mrs A, Im sure your body will sort itself soon enough, try to be patient though I know its hard. I caught tremendously easy with the 1st two then took forever with the third and not too bad with the last. 
I didnt buy any baby stuff with my first baby till after 20wk scan, wanted to be sure everything was ok. By the time the pregnancy test had dried on the 4th I was buying nappies :haha::haha:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hello everybody had to rush off as Ollie was in bed with daddy and I could see him moving on the monitor so had run up the two flights of stairs. Hope you are all well x


----------



## betty14

Lol honey I wouldn't say old age is a factor! 

Glad you found your way back tho! :) 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Marcus had his checkup,just a quick prod about was fine. His eating is driving me mad, he usually eats anything but since being ill he will just have yoghurt, fruit, bt of toast etc no real food. Hope he's not got spoiled! 

wish this rai. Would go away x


----------



## sara15h1986

It's a boy x


----------



## betty14

Yay Sara that's amazing congratulations! 

Did you get any pictures? 

Anna I wouldn't worry he will soon be back to eating normally ! Glad he did ok at the dentist! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Awww yay congrats Sara! Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

:happydance::happydance: 
Yay Sara thats fab. Pics, names? X


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awww yay! We're both having boys! Awww... Go team blue!! I wonder if all 4 of us are having boys :) now you can get buying whoop whoop xxx post a piccie of your scan if you scan, would be lovely to see xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Here he is x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sara15h1986

Genitals shot


----------



## sara15h1986

Genitals shot
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Honeybear1976

Aww a pic to show his girlfriend :haha:


----------



## betty14

Aw lovely picture! He is definitely a boy! ;) 

X x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awwww fab piccie Sara! Xx


----------



## Diddums

Love the pics! Amazing :) ooo wonder what I'm having??


----------



## betty14

Diddums I think girl :) 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

I honestly have no feeling either way. When did you ladies have a feeling towards boy or girl? Did you even get that feeling? Xx


----------



## betty14

I always had a small incling I was carrying a girl but wasnt sure if it was just wishful thinking haha! 

X x


----------



## Diddums

Lol fair enough. So far I don't have any hints of an inkling. Maybe over the next couple weeks I will? At least only 16 days till I find out :)


----------



## Samie18

I was desperate for a girl and thought i was having one but convinced myself it was a boy so i wouldn't have been disappointed was so happy when it was a girl!


----------



## Diddums

I keep flitting between wanting a girl and a boy so I really have no major preference. Will be happy with either one :)


----------



## betty14

I wasnt worried either way either I would have been just as happy with a boy! 

They are all little miracles In Their own way and just as special! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I had total gender disappointment and really did not want a boy....terrible really!!!


----------



## sara15h1986

At the end when they showed me the scan lady was going down his body and his silly was sticking up. Couldn't miss it x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hahaha Sara! How funny! I've emailed you by the way with my email add for Facebook xx


----------



## Diddums

That's very cool Sara :)


----------



## LoujaOs83

Any names Sara?! Have you announced it's a boy? We've only told work as we felt like we needed to share it some how! We've told everybody else we haven't found out lol! Xx


----------



## Diddums

Lou we're keeping the sex a secret until the 20wk scan. Hubby and I want time to enjoy shopping together, without my mum going mental and shopping overload. She has bought more than we have basically lol


----------



## sara15h1986

It hasn't come through yet louja. Just checked my email :(


----------



## sara15h1986

Oh and in regards to names. Well basically it's all gone tits up. 
So yesterday I send a message out saying yay it's a boy. And one friend is having a girl replied saying congrats. Are you still calling it George? At the harvester last week she said she is calling her girl Georgia and I said I'm having George for a boy. And yesterday she told me that it bothers her. And I said to her George is a family name and I've had it from day one, sorry. I haven't done it on purpose or mean to offend. She said- U never mentioned names to me until we were at the harvester, so don't worry about it x
So I said - 
Yeah, both in the same boat then, as I didn't know yours until at the harvester either. But it doesn't bother me x
She replied - 
Well it bothers me


I can't do anything right!!!! X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Listen Sara all your life there will always be someone with an opinion about a decision you make. George is lovely, you didnt have to mention it to her before the harvester as it is absolutely none of her blinking business. I spent the first almost 30 years of my life doing things that would make everyone else happy, you get no thanks for it and there will still always someone who is 'bothered'. Im suee George will love his name 
Xx


----------



## Diddums

Sara I say go for it! I agree with Honey you can't please everyone and he's your little boy! Hubby and I won't be telling any family or friends our baby's name until the birth. I know my mum and sister especially will have strong opinions so we'd rather avoid it. My mum, sister and I had a discussion on names a while ago and I got really annoys as they said all my name suggestions are 'horrible'. So now we're not going to announce until the birth xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I just feel shit about it. My 12 week scan was trampled on by 1 friend hating me, and now my 20 week scan has been trampled on by another. I haven't actually done anything wrong. We both told each other the same day the names. If I was brave enough I'd confront her and say,ok then tell me exactly what you want me to do then!
Because if she turned round and said change it i would say bye!!!!!
Her baby shower is in 2 weeks. Awkward x


----------



## betty14

Sara I totally agree with honey and diddums, if you have a name picked out and especially being a family name I say use it! He is your baby and you can name him whatever You wish.... Why should you change it because she has an issue...!! 

Like honey said there will always be someone with an 'opinion' wether its needed or not! 

Personally I think George is a beautiful strong name! Love it! 

Diddums will you share your name with us? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

And let's be honest, it's a pretty common name. Not something that's unique x


----------



## Diddums

I like the name George :) 

Yes Betty I will :) I know you ladies won't judge our decisions :) 

Hubby and I were talking in bed last night as we've been so busy since our scan we haven't had a chance to chat. And we got chatting about how happy we were about baby, and how we can't wait to find out sex and start choosing names. He said this morning did we want to open up a new credit card so we can start buying baby bits. Told him to wait a couple more weeks then we can :) I much prefer opening a 0% credit card and paying that off over the year than having to pay out for everything in one go lol xxx


----------



## MummyDonz

Hi ladies, I've had a temp dip today and waiting for ovulation. Have you ladies experienced this? Please take a look at my chart :) thanks.


----------



## Diddums

Would love some advice. I think I finally picked up baby's heartbeat on my Doppler. Can someone have a listen tell me what they think. The heart rate is around 160bpm. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hkqasi11sx8befe/Baby Heartbeat 13+5.m4a

Let me know if the link isn't working :)


----------



## Diddums

Mummy it is possible. Guess see whether you have a temp spike tomorrow morning? 

I personally never had a temp drop before O, but I know a lot of ladies do :)


----------



## Samie18

Yup i would 100% say thats bubba!!


----------



## betty14

That def sounds like baby diddums :) 

I think I'm gonna change my mind and say boy now too ;) 

Such a beautiful sound!! 


Donz I can't help you because I didn't temp sorry. Are you using opk too? 


X x x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies. So thrilled to finally find it. Think I know what the problem was. I was still trying to find the baby along my pubic bone. However baby is now by my belly button! 

Hubby and I have goofy grins on our faces!


----------



## Sinn

Diddums, what Doppler are you using?


----------



## Diddums

Hey Sinn. I've got the Angelsounds Doppler from Amazon :) cost me £16. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001NWDUE2

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Sara, if you like George then have George. Your friend needs to gt a grip, what if another friend had lo on the same day...would that bother hr too :haha:. Tbh I don't think mil likes Marcus but its tough that's what we like. Plus George and georgia sound cute together. I have a friend richard James and his brother is James richard :dohh: 

I always thought boy and was happy with either but did fancy a boy as I had a sister so something different. X 

Ps got him weighed, 21 lb 10 only gained 2 oz in 5 weeks but still on 75th so ok x


----------



## betty14

Anna seriously you have a friend who's brothers name is his but in reverse order.... :haha: I'm guessing his parents didnt like any other boys names! 

I think Marcus is a lovely strong name, it's suits him perfectly! Do you shorten it at all? 

His weight gain will slow now he is on the move and he was poorly so he is just fine :)

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I've been made to feel like I stole the name. But we told each other the same day. Grrrr
Thanks for the support ladies. 
Was reading my measurements from my 20 week scan. Baby now called little
Legs ha ha x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Oh Sara you do not need friends like that how absolutely ridiculous! Ignore the silly bleep bleep! You stick with your beautiful name, I love the name George!! Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I actually have no friends left basically. How sad x


----------



## betty14

Sara I think you should wonder if they were really friends in the first place! 

You don't need people in your life that just want to drag you down all the time! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Need to pick myself up :) x


----------



## LoujaOs83

I don't have lots of close friends, some don't really understand things since I've been pregnant and don't care much! I'm just happy I have my OH to share my life with and baby on the way... The friends that matter have stuck around, same goes with family as my parents have been terrible! OH's mum has been fantastic! We don't need stress when we are pregnant or have little ones xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Definitely don't need the stress. And everytime I feel baby, see my belly love or watch my boyfriend face light up when he feels the little man I forget it all x


----------



## Diddums

Those are the important things Sara :) 

Luckily all my friends are excited about baby. Though i do worry about how often we will get invited out once baby is born. Guess we will see. I know our social lives will change, but we usually go to the pub once a week or every other week and out for dinner every now and then, and don't really want that to change too much.

Can't wait to feel baby move! Friend at work commented that I've started showing so it must be true lol :)


----------



## LoujaOs83

What has everyone been upto this wkend? We've been gardening and doing a bit of DIY. OH fitted a new lighting fitting, first time he's done it so was well impressed... I helped of course! We have weeded the front and back garden, bought lots of plants and potted a few... Still some to do! We want it nice to have friends around and for the baby shower. I have new furniture (oak dining set and nest of tables) arriving on Wednesday! Nice to be getting lots done and sorted... I must be nesting lol! Can't believe it's back to work tomorrow but only for the morning as I have my scan tomorrow afternoon - hope all is ok only a few last checks if baby co-operates this time, little tinker!! We have also booked out wedding for next year, went to see the venue again to confirm everything- so exciting!! xx


----------



## sara15h1986

How exciting louja. Your wedding. That's lovely. 
And also sounds like you've had a busy one. 
I had a parking post put in as someone keeps parking in my space, I've had new windows fitted as I had blown panes, we took apart a chest of draws that was in the spare room to make way for the nursery. 
We then did a run to the tip and then met friends (real friends) for lunch and have just got home. Tesco arrived, our odds and sods draw cleaned, hoovered and now in pjs to chill out. 
KNACKERED XXXX

Louja, hope bubba does cooperate tomorrow for you xxx


----------



## betty14

Wow busy busy ladies! 

Louja hope bubs behaves tomorrow!! Can't wait to see pics ;) 

Sara glad you had a nice lunch :) 

We are having new back windows put in on weds, ATM we have a massive heavy sliding patio door and we are swapping it for French doors it will be bliss not to heave a huge door open and closed! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Wow Lou and Sara you've been busy!

I've had a fairly busy weekend as well. I'm starting to bust out of my normal clothes, despite not gaining anything, and wanted to buy some maternity clothes. My mum and I wandered round for almost 5 hours and I didn't find anything I liked! So went home as I was exhausted and ordered a load of clothes from Next. Poor hubby spent the day at home sorting out the house and moving furniture and packing as we are putting out house on the market before the end of the month! Today I've been sorting out the rest and tidying out and emptying different rooms to make it look like a show home lol. I've only just finished and I'm pooped. Really need to summon the energy for a shower but so tired. 

Oh I always went to marks and spencer to buy a couple maternity bras as the ones I had we're really uncomfortable. No wonder I was struggling lol, over the last few weeks my boobs have gone from a B to a D cup!!! Got some pretty pink and white bras from marks and spencer which should hopefully do me until third tri! 

Only two weeks to go until I find out whether I'm team blue or pink :) I have absolutely no inkling so will be a complete surprise :)


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi girls!
Wow we have all been busy bees! Been trying to arrange my baby shower tonight, giving people lots of notice and still people can't come... a little bit upset as feel some friends really aren't making any effort! Really sad! I guess the ones that care will be there... I want to make it really special!
Will post scan pic tomorrow... hope baby does behave lol! xxx


----------



## annanouska

Good luck louja :hugs: 

Betty we changed ours to French doors they are great :thumbup: need new windows on he front bu can't afford it yet :nope: we fit them so it does save! 

Being part time is tough financially I don't think I've ever found it so hard but its worth it and f I did ft I'd not see lo an still be broke paying nursery! 

Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hope all goes well louja


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thanks girls :) xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Baby is perfectly fine and well :) was amazing the difference in size today from 3 weeks ago! Will post a scan piccie later xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Great stuff. Xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Here is the little wriggling tinker and definitely still a boy! We had an amazing scan, saw everything in great detail! He wouldn't stay still for the clearest picture but the memories of that scan I'll never forget... It was amazing! All clear as well, so the next time I see him, he'll be in my arms! :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## betty14

Aww louja that's amazing! So glad it went well! Beautiful picture! 

X x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey!
Just thought I'd pop in and say 'hi' as we are ttc no 2 now! In the 2ww yawn and only 3dpo, still here's hoping I'm lucky in the first month!

How are all of you? Xx


----------



## betty14

Anna I can't wait will be so nice to finally have it done!

Jax hello!!! Wow how are you! How is lo!? 
X x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi Betty!

Tom is 21 months, time goes so fast! He is walking and talking, so cute! Thought it about time we provided him with a little brother or sister :)

How is your lo? Did lolly ever come back on? Did she get pg in the end? Xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Very quiet on here this week! Is everyone ok? Xx


----------



## Diddums

Hey yep All good here. Just been sorting house out to put on the market so exhausted!


----------



## annanouska

Hi everyone. Great pic louja. 

Marcus has started his crawling, he's not great but on the right tracks now. He managed to help himself to a little wash from the cats water bowl today! He's still lazy even now he can move, he does a bit, stops to sit up and see if its actually worth carrying on then either potters Off or just sits there. Quite funny really! He keeps head butting my leg like the cats! Move hi with Sophia they can be feline children together. 

Weird question but older babies....how many poops? He goes 5/6 times a day still :dohh:


----------



## betty14

I was thinking the same thing it's been really quiet :( 

Louja hope the house sells quickly! Are you looking at getting a bigger house? 

Anna it varies with daisy daily sometimes she will go almost every nappy but others its only once or twice, it's nothing to worry about if he is going! 

Daisy also gets constipated but nothing seems to help... Any ideas what I can try ladies? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I have been so busy these last few evenings. Monday night after work we went to b&q for some tester pots and then on to ikea for a picture frame. Then last night I went to an event at mothercare. Was really good and everything was 10% off x


----------



## betty14

Ooh did you get anything for baby Sara? 

X x


----------



## annanouska

Fruit juice is good Betty. Not sure on daisy but tomatoes make Marcus a lot looser and homemade tomato soup may help? Obviously you have tried the prunes! 

I've got a little pantry type thing under the stairs, it has a cat lap In as litter tray in there. Had to move thee food in also today ( other end) to stop Marcus eAting it :haha:x


----------



## sara15h1986

I bought a crib, a crib mattress, and a steriliser/bottle starter kit. 
We also put a deposit down on the car seat and the pram :)


----------



## betty14

Ooh exciting! What pram have you gone for? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

We went for the oyster :)


----------



## betty14

Lovely! It was a choice between that and our graco! 

What colour have you got? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

We got the black chassis ( if that's what you call it?!?!, the metal part) and the grey colour pack.


----------



## Sinn

Just had my NT And blood screening results back, 1 in 310 which is low risk for my hospital. I'm 30 so I think I'm pleased with that result?!


----------



## Diddums

My hospital considers 1in 150 low so yup you're all good. Another way if thinking about it is you have 0.3% chance which is tiny weeny!!!


----------



## betty14

Yeah it is chassis lol! I always think its an odd word! 

Love the colour you have chosen, it's very exciting huh! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awww I'm gone with the Uppababy pram and maxi cosi car seat. My pram is black and red! Need to keep my eye for the 10% event Sara! Have you decided on a theme for the bedding for your crib? Xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I bought crib bedding which is neutral as that will be in our room, and the bedroom will be blue, and so will the cot bedding. Eeeek. Doesn't feel real yet. Baby is quiet this morning. Has has a lively day so think he is chilling x


----------



## sara15h1986

Spoke too soon. Kicking away


----------



## betty14

Sinn that's brilliant, do you feel happier now you've had the results? 

Louja the uppababy's are nice a friend of mine has one :) 

X xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Yeah we were between the Uppababy and Bugaboo. The Uppababy is far better and cheaper too- it has a built in sun-visor so you don't need a silly umbrella that barely work like the Bugaboo and it comes with more extras! Apparently the best on the market, or one of them at least! We've been for demos at John Lewis and House of Fraser and they swear by it, was shocked that Mothercare have such a limited pram range when they have so much of everything else! Xx


----------



## Diddums

Can't wait till the new bugaboo buffalo is out :) I love the new sun visor it has and the all terrain wheels with one fold system :) I've always loved the bugaboo range :)

The uppababy looks very similar to the bugaboo :)


----------



## Sinn

Is it Betty? I think I'm happy with that. Just a bit shocked it wasn't more. I think I am younger than I am, that could be the problem! 

Thanks for being there for me ladies x


----------



## LoujaOs83

I love the Bugaboo range too Diddums! Oh don't tell me they are doing a sun-visor now too.... Eeekkk I'm going to have to decide again which one I want! When does it come out? Xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

I think I have a baby that doesn't sleep lol! Constant kicking!! Go to sleeeeep!!! Lol :) xx


----------



## Diddums

Lol Lou. The new one won't be released until September time. Which is perfect for me, but might be a push for you? Yeh the new one has an extended sun visor. Google bugaboo buffalo and see what you think. Not to everyone's liking but I lurve it!! Luckily hubby is happy to get it and my parents have already said they will buy it for us as a pressie :)

Edit: forgot to say it will be around £900 so quite expensive!


----------



## sara15h1986

I think my bubbas routine has changed. Used to be awake all the time. Or so it felt. And now I can it feel him after my morning shower, during the working day and then very quiet after that. 
It used to be very jumpy in the evening but thr has calmed down x


----------



## Samie18

beth sophia goes once a day....occasionally throws a random three time a day day.

if she struggles betty see the gp for some meds to help her.

we have the bugaboo chameleon I love it...but the brolly is crap so hasnt been usef!


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi Diddums, the Bugaboo are quite a bit more than some of the other brands, Uppababy is good at £600! Decisions decisions! If the Bugaboo isn't until September I may have to stick with Uppababy! We've saved so much on the car seat and nursery things we didn't mind the extra on the pram - shall see when the Bugaboo would be available by! :) xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

I looked up the buggaboo just to see what you were all talking bout! It is lovely and similar looking to graco one me and betty have got but overpriced. The uppababy doesnt look that different and certainly over £300 plus different. Mine was £500 which was a great deal as i had carrycot etc all in. You want something practical and nice to push, easy to put up and down and something you will fit in the boot! I guess the thing is with your first baby you want everything beautifully matching and everything you can possibly buy you do but in reality after you have passed the first year and you look at the clothes with tags still on, equipment barely used you wish you hadnt gone so overboard! I actually bought the buggys for my first 2 because id set my heart on them but by the 3rd i was bit more careful! Not much though :haha:


----------



## betty14

Thanks samie, she has righted again now but think ill see gp as it seems to go with her teeth so would be good to be armed and ready! 

Have a lovely time in Greece! Can't wait to see pictures! 

As for buggies! If budget wasnt an issue I would have had a bugaboo chameleon the same as samie, but couldn't justify the money when the graco I bought was such a bargain! It cost us 350 inc carset as it was on a mega deal! And I have to say now I made the right choice you don't see many around especially not the colour mine is! I love it to bits and wouldn't have any other now! It will last until daisy is walking too :thumbup: 

I think the most important thing is that you love your pram and it does everything you need it to! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi ladies, just back from hospital :( as I was bleeding. I'm ok and resting up now! The erosion on my cervix had a bleed, but perfectly normal apparently. The doctor said it can happen due to getting heavier and having sex in pregnancy which can disturb it. I didn't realise until she explained that you are born with the erosion and that a lot of women have it and its just the inner of your cervix not being covered totally by the outer. I wish someone had explained it to me such simpler before. Ah well... a huge scare but all is ok and baby's heart beat was as loud and fast as normal! He's wriggling around now, letting me know he's ok! :) xxx


----------



## Diddums

Lou sorry to hear you ended up in hospital. But at least it was good news. I also have a small cervical erosion, which is probably what led to my spotting when I was 8 weeks! Rest up and take care of yourself. Good that you heard heartbeat and he's wriggling around :)


----------



## sara15h1986

Oh Lou. Glad your ok. Rest up :) xxx


----------



## betty14

Lou sorry to hear that, glad all is ok, rest up and take care!! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Rest up :hugs: we avoided sex as it made me bleed then I'd worry more. I bled and spotted throughout pregnancy so I kno its scary :hugs:


----------



## sara15h1986

Sex?? What is that again ha ha


----------



## LoujaOs83

Gosh not sure my OH would cope without any sex hahaha!! Think the closer we get to birth the more tricky it will be! We've always had a healthy sex life so going to not doing it would be difficult for both of us! I'm guessing its much more difficult to find the time once baby is born! :) hehe! Xx


----------



## betty14

Lou not sure it's about time when baby arrives its more that you don't need it for a while, your far too busy with bubs, it does come back tho so just don't worry about it! 

X x x


----------



## betty14

Hey ladies, v quiet in here again!! 

Hope your all enjoying the sunshine! 

X x x


----------



## MummyDonz

I'm cd30 and no sign of a temp shift. Was hoping there would be as I had my first normal bleed. My temps have been up and down since about cd15! Hormones and scan were normal atleast.


----------



## betty14

Donz, glad the scan and tests were normal! How long have you been off cerazette now? 

X x x


----------



## MummyDonz

betty14 said:


> Donz, glad the scan and tests were normal! How long have you been off cerazette now?
> 
> X x x

Hi, since Dec 3rd 2012


----------



## betty14

Hopefully your cycles will get regular really soon, do you just temp or do you use opk? 

I didnt temp as I found it too stressful watching it everyday but I know it works really well for some :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## MummyDonz

betty14 said:


> Hopefully your cycles will get regular really soon, do you just temp or do you use opk?
> 
> I didnt temp as I found it too stressful watching it everyday but I know it works really well for some :thumbup:
> 
> X x x

I did use opk's and got a smilie face but temp didnt go up so it obviously never happened so stopped using them and just temp now. Maybe as it was first normal cycle it was annovulatory and next one will be ok...that's what I'm hoping! Dr has mentioned day 21 bloods to check but got to wait for AF now. I'm hoping these slight abdo/back pains means perhaps it'll show tomorrow.


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies, hope you're all having a good bank holiday!

Can I eat prawns in a sandwich? I'm not sure if its only in hot meals that they're ok?


----------



## Diddums

Sorry Sinn I'm not sure. I think yes as long as they are cooked and within date? But I could be wrong! I've completely gone off prawns and the bough of eating them makes me want to hurl lol x


----------



## LoujaOs83

I think you can Sinn, as long as they are cooked...just looked on the nhs website and it just says no to raw shellfish, it's cooked on a sandwich so I'm sure it'll be fine! I must admit
I thought it was as I've eaten one so I hope it is!!
Got a midwife appointment tomorrow, think it's just the start of the check ups after all my scans are complete.
Has anyone had a GTT (test for diabetes in pregnancy) I have one in a few weeks, was confused why but it's a hospital thing... They test everyone! Have to be at hospital at 7:30am for a blood test and then drink a sugary drink and then sit in the waiting room for 2.5hours to see how it affects me and have another blood test... Got to fast from 10pm the night before too... So glad it's an early test! Glad I found out it's a hospital thing otherwise I'd be worried why I was being checked as it isn't in my family!
Had a busy BH wkend, Saturday morning we were up early 8am for a furniture warehouse sale - Arighi Bianchi's in Macclesfield- it's a designer furniture shop and very swish! My OH's Mother is a confectioner in the cafe. We got a new oak dining set and nest of tables at cost and on Saturday we went looking for a leather arm chair as a feeding chair for baby for the lounge. We got an arm chair for £300 down from a £1000 and a rug at £50 down from a shocking £1200, who would pay that for a rug I don't know!! I'm shocked that the rug would cost more than the arm chair... Our friends thought we meant £120!! The house is all finished, so just baby room to focus on now and we've got most of the things for it!! We had a BBQ with friends on Sat eve and my parents came to visit Sat afternoon... Sat was manic!! My Mum had knitted a few cardigans and had bought me all baby toiletries for my baby box... Was lovely and nice she made a big effort after all the upset we've had with her not showing much effort, interest or support.
Only in work tomorrow and Wednesday and then me and the OH have Thursday and Friday off so we're going to go baby shopping :) and for a few nice days out!


----------



## Diddums

Aww Lou that was lovely of your mum! Glad to hear things seem better! Wow you grabbed loads of bargains. £1200 for a rug!??! Wow! £50 is mucho the reasonable lol. What's the feeding chair like? I really want one but have no idea how to choose one, also since we are moving house this year, I need to know how big new house will be. 

Lou I will be having a GTT as my bmi is over 30. It's routine in most hospitals I believe, so nothing to worry about. I've also heard its common to fail the first test but pass the subsequent test so try not to worry :) 

I've had a very busy weekend as well and so tired lol. Saturday I went with my mum to collect her new puppy. It's a 3.5hr drive and same back so was a very long day, then in the evening we went out for dinner with SIL and family which was nice. Yesterday we went for lunch at my mums and then had to go buy hubby some new shoes. He commutes everyday and his old shoes were wrecked! Got home about 5pm and I just fell asleep as I had no energy. Had a rubbish day today. Woke up early and couldn't sleep. Then fell asleep on the sofa and woke up at 1pm feeling really shaky, dizzy and sick. Had lunch and eventually felt better but very nauseous today! Oh well only 4 days of work then I find out whether I'm team :blue: or :pink:! After our scan we are off to Southampton to visit a friend and see her new house. She lives 2 mins from a huge kiddicare so hubby and I will pop in and see what they sell. 

I've been putting a wish list together to see what we need to buy. I've decided to buy a rocking crib from mothercare, and just use a fitted sheet, flat sheet and cellular blanket to make sure baby is safe so was picking out the sheets and mattress. Also chose a baby bath and other bits and bobs. We've decided to buy nursery furniture from mamas and papas as its nicer IMO. 

How is everyone else? Sinn how you doing? How you feeling? Do you have a date for your anatomy scan?


----------



## LoujaOs83

Diddums the feeding chair is basically a big leather arm chair which is wide enough and supportive enough to feed baby and be comfy, also nice enough as a piece of furniture! It's fabulous!! 
Sounds like you had a lovely Wkend too and definitely a busy one!
Glad you're feeling better after feeling dizzy, I still get my moments too!! Xxx


----------



## Sinn

Wow you've all had a busy weekend! We've been trying to get our garden (jungle) sorted and the house tidied up for a valuer coming on Friday. Our fixed deal comes to an end soon so we need a new and cheaper mortgage deal! We have too much stuff, what will be the nursery is currently a storage room! We only have two bedrooms so DH will have to part with a lot of stuff! I'm more than happy to chuck stuff and can be quite ruthless when I get going! Looking forward to emptying boxes! 

My scan is on 1st July at 9.30. We hope to find out baby's sex so we can give them their name! Have them picked out(have done for a long time) and can't wait to use one or the other! 

Next midwife appointment is on 10th June, it should be 16 weeks but hospital changed my dates so ill be 17+1 but there were no appointments available the week before. Must be a baby boom! My midwife is really lovely. You can just text her with questions and she gets back to you really quickly. 

I'm still struggling with nausea but the actual sickness is getting less, I'd say only a few times a week I'm actually sick but retch at least 10 times a day! I'm also not as tired lately so that helps. My poor mother tho, every time she rings me to ask how I am it's always when I feel sick! She has been very understanding about it and I'm off to my parents for a few days tomorrow. DH deserves a break from me!


----------



## Diddums

Aww Sinn you've had a really tough time with the sickness. Think I've been sick a couple times lately, but only tiny amounts. Still retch a lot though, and more when tired! 

We're moving at the end of our fixed mortgage as well. I need to call valuers in ASAP lol. Although our mortgage ends 31Aug so can't move before then xx


----------



## Diddums

Mforgot to say, Sinn. My anatomy scan is on 1st July as well, at 8.30am :) my next midwife appointment is 31st May (consultant due to my bmi), then I have my usual 16week appointment on 7th July :) xx


----------



## betty14

Wow busy busy ladies! 

I had two gtt while Pregnant because I have pcos! But I think some hospitals do them as a matter of course for everyone! 

I'm lucky and my gp does them at the surgery so I just had to go to them and not the hospital! I was lucky I really craved lucozade and obviously you can't drink it... So was happy to have the test an get to dink a whole big glass haha! :haha: 

We had a lovely bank holiday w/end too we went on a family picnic yesterday was so nice the sun was Shining! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

This may be a silly question Betty but why can't you normally drink lucozade? X


----------



## Diddums

Hi ladies, this a pic of my bump at 15+3 :)

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag148/diddy_diddums/image_zps70edbe6a.jpg

Oops sorry it's a bit big lol x


----------



## sara15h1986

22 + 5
I have finally popped.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Diddums

Aww very cute bump Sara! X


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awwww bumps! I shall put a piccie up later :) xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Sara I have emailed you- I hope you've got it now xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey Louja. Nope still nothing. I have pinned you one. It says test.


----------



## LoujaOs83

I've sent you a reply Sara. How did you get my email address to pin me? I'm confused lol x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Just added you on Facebook too! Though my name begins with an N x


----------



## betty14

Louja I was told by my midwife not too because of how much sugar it has in it, think perhaps it was more because I was higher risk for GD because of PCOS:shrug:

Beautiful bumps ladies! :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Great bumps girls. Hope you are okmbetty xx


----------



## betty14

Hey Anna! Was wondering where you where, been very quite with the mummies In Here! 

I'm ok ta nothing much happening here ATM! 

How about you? 

X xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Here's my bunny bump! :) xx
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Diddums

That's a lovely bump Lou!!

Just got my maternity jeans from Next and they are lovely! Perfect colour and lovely fit. Weird thing is they fit really big so I'm wearing 1-2 sizes smaller than normal. Guess they know that pregnant woman need that little body image/ego boost lol xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Yeah I found that Diddums- Next jeans are really generous! I have some under and over the bump ones. The under the bump ones have a button elastic section inside to tighten them which is good :) xxx


----------



## MummyDonz

Ladies, need your opinion. I'm thinking of going private so I can get help with ovulation. 
Stopped BC in Dec 3rd and had to take norethisterone for 5 days to induce bleed after 3.5 ish months. It was 48 days until I got a natural period but now I'm CD33 and no sign of AF. No ovulation picked up. Transvaginal scan was clear and hormones were normal. Should I try clomid? Thanks


----------



## betty14

If your really concerned something is up then it can't hurt to see a private fertility specialist and see what they suggest. 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

I'd say its up to you but still v early days. :hugs: 

Been lurking Betty, bit out of place now tho as all the mummies have vanished! X


----------



## betty14

Know what ya mean Anna! :( 

Hope you and Marcus are well tho!! 

X xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awwww it's a shame the Mummies have vanished girls... It's nice to hear your stories and get advice! Xx


----------



## Diddums

Seconded what Lou said :) it's nice to hear how the mummies and babies are doing. Though understandably they will be busy :) xxx


----------



## betty14

Thanks girls, the working mummies must be very busy!! 

My body is up to old tricks I've just got af today... After a 90 day cycle!!! 

Hope all the bumps are well x x


----------



## Diddums

Betty are you still bf? That could be why?


----------



## betty14

Diddums I am but just on e at night time with the occasional one In The day so not very much but your right it could be enough to just mess with my body...

I'm not worried about it :) 

How is the weather for everyone? It's miserable here again today! X x


----------



## Diddums

Horrible here, been raining since the early hours of the morning! Wish it would brighten up!


----------



## sara15h1986

Horrible where I am too x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Yeah also raining here!! :( day off today so we are off to an outlet at Cheshire Oaks - they have Mama Papas and a few other designer baby shops :) xx


----------



## Samie18

im lurking but sunning myself in greece luckily have wifi so can check in! its been so hot today and we were on the beach and I hateeeeeeeerr the beach with a passion so im a grumpy cow today.
still waiting to hear wedding arrangements....its only meant to be on saturday!! they just dont seem to have any urgency about them!

been verryyyyy busy in here I had a lot to catch up on

lovely bump pics. ..I never took any because I just looked fat

I also had a gtt because my bmi is over 30. wasnt too bad.

cheshire oakes is like my 2nd home we alway go when were back.

see honey is off to Germany....brave lady...norfolk was too far for me lok guess its different as shes frkm there.

anyway gonna have sangria on the balcony

xx.


----------



## pink23

Hi everyone. Xx
The kids keep me busy lol.
My AF is all over the place from stopping expressing in December , my cycles are about every 6-8 weeks just hate not having a routine with it.
I get married 2 weeks sat , it's come around so quick. Then it's holiday time, can't wait xx


----------



## betty14

Samie the Greeks are very laid back, they have their own version of gmt time but for them it stands for Greek maybe time haha! 

I bet you are excited for the wedding huh! Can't wait to see pictures :) how is Sophia coping With the heat? 

Honey is moving to Germany, it's very brave!! 

Pink how exciting too, where are you getting married? Are you all going away together afterwards? 

X x x


----------



## pink23

We are getting married at our local church then go on holiday to Weymouth on the Monday , parents are coming to but means they can take caleb as we don't drive so it helps us xx


----------



## betty14

Aw sounds perfect! 

My parents honeymooned in Weymouth :) 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

:hugs:exciting brides to be. 

I'm going out tonight for a catch up with the baby group people......very unlike me. I'm sort of nervous but it will be ok! 

We did cheshire oaks Monday :thumbup: got him new dribble bibs lol! 

I've got him on sippy cup now instead of bottle and am trying to wean the gavisvon :wacko: scary! Will see how he gets on. Got him to 1 dose a day so far. Today is first day of 0 dose!


----------



## betty14

How come your weaning the gaviscon Beth? 

Aw your evening sounds lovely! I'm taking mum to see the corpus cristi at the cathedral today, then going for coffee :) 

Aaaand it's Friday which means we get hubby home for 2 days wooo! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I am off to the theatre tomorrow to see warhorse. Very excited x


----------



## Sinn

Have any of you ladies had to have a parvovirus (slapped cheek) test? I'm still waiting for my results, blood was taken 15 May! I ring drs every day and no sign. Am so worried x


----------



## annanouska

No news is often good news :thumbup: sure everything is fine Sinn


----------



## betty14

Have a nice time Sara :)

Sinn what's the wait all about have they lost your results? I'm sure all is ok try not to worry! 

X x x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey!

We saw the sun again today, it was lush - thought we were heading back into winter again!

So I got my :bfp: and am expecting baby no 2 in February :)

Xx


----------



## Diddums

Congrats Jax :)


----------



## betty14

Wow jax that's amazing! Congratulations! Keep us updated on how your doing please?!? 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Wow jaxx that's great going :thumbup:


----------



## Sinn

Congratulations Jax!

The drs haven't got my results yet, lab said they'd be back on tues pm but still nothing.


----------



## Diddums

Any way you can ring the lab Sinn? I guess nothing is wrong if they're taking this long?

Currently sat waiting for my scan. So excited. I hope baby cooperates! 10mins to go :)


----------



## LoujaOs83

Congrats Jax! What lovely news!! Xxx

Oohhhh Diddums I can't wait to find out whether your team pink or blue!!!! Ooohhhhh xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

I've just realised I've gained a stone since being pregnant- is that too much?! Oh I'm worried! Xx


----------



## betty14

Sinn I wouldn't worry too much I'm sure they are just taking their time, if anything was wrong you'd have been informed straight away! 

Diddums I'm very excited can't wait to hear pink or blue! 

Louja a stone is fine! Most of that is baby and baby extras :) 

X x x


----------



## pink23

congrats jax xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Congrats Jax

Diddums, verdict? X


----------



## betty14

Diddums hope your ok! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hope you're ok Diddums xxx


----------



## Diddums

Sorry ladies had a really busy day!

Unfortunately baby didn't play ball!!!!! They kept sticking their legs together and moving the wrong way, so didn't get to see sex. Luckily we go back on Wednesday for another go, so please cross your fingers for us :) The sonographer did show us the baby's hands clenching and they were kicking like crazy, which was weird as i cant feel anything yet lol. We also didnt get any photos as baby had the placenta right infront of their face. We will get some photos on Wednesday. Might have a coffee before we go lol.

I was so upset and disappointed we didn't get to find out as we were going to go shopping to buy some bits. We went to kiddicare anyway and we had so much fun! We chose a cute white teddy, and a lamaze freddy firefly, then bought the easybase 2 for our car seat, and the Fisher Price Rainforest play gym :D The shop had an awesome price match policy. They will match any shop/online retailer including amazon, plus an extra 25% of the difference, so got the base unit for £58 and the gym for £37.50 which i thought was fab. We looked around the nurseries and found one we like. Just waiting to see what house we end up buying so we know what furniture we will need and how big baby's room will be.
We then went to a friends house and had a bbq in the sun which was amazing. My godson is almost 3 and the most talkative child of that age I've seen. My friend is also 35 weeks preggers with her second so we got to natter babies for a while while the guys played with trains lol. 

Just got home so exhausted!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Thanks ladies! Can't honestly believe how lucky we have been to catch on the first cycle. I guess we had learnt a thing or two from the first time!

Exciting times finding out the sex, did most of you find out? We will again - too impatient to wait!!


----------



## LoujaOs83

Yes so far all the new mummies have found out! :) I'm having a boy! 
Awww Diddums sorry you were upset! Our babies are right little monkeys! I'm thinking a boy as they seem to be naughtier like mine hehe!! 
Good luck for Wednesday xxx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Lou lol. My friend thinks girl as she hiding lol x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Just ordered a Bugaboo Cameleon 3 from Mothercare in black and red. Made up, we just couldn't decide between that and the Uppababy but in the end went with our hearts hahaha, we just love it! The shop assistant was fabulous and told us about a price match, it was matched with a company called Housing Units for £829- it's the pram with carry cot, maxi cosi cabriofix car seat and car seat adapters for the pram. We saved so much, she also was kind and left our base at £50 which was to do with another deal with the original car seat we had on the plan. We've picked a red car seat to go with the pram.
Going to get the organiser at some point that velcros on to your pram- they didn't have any in. Has anyone seen the Bugaboo changing bag for less than £85? It's £100 in Mothercare- I really like it but I'm looking for a cheaper price! 
Also, bought baby bunny some new born day outfits- it was buy a piece of clothing and get another one half price! Xx


----------



## Diddums

Love love love the Cameleon!!! I can't decide between buying the Cameleon or their new Buffalo when it comes out. Think I will wait to try them both in September then decide. If I go for the Cam I will go for the black frame one and buy blue fabrics :)


----------



## LoujaOs83

I asked about the Buffalo Diddums- it looks lovely! It's too late for us to wait :( happy with our deal though! Love the black and navy blue... I was split between that and red but hubby2b preferred the red xx


----------



## Diddums

Lush!

We tried the uppababy and oyster in kiddicare. They both look nice but we didn't think they manoeuvred as well as the bugaboo's do. That's a really good price for the set Lou. Do you know whether the warranty starts from the day they deliver the buggy?


----------



## LoujaOs83

From when it's received xx


----------



## Diddums

Perfect thanks :) luckily I have a bit more time to decide between the buffalo or cameleon. The only thing I'm worried about is that the buffalo is too chunky and won't fit in my car. Guess i'll see it's out lol. 

We tested out the car seat and easybase2 today to check it was all working before storing it until October. The base is so easy to fit and the car seat easy to click in and remove, especially in a three door car!


----------



## MummyDonz

Hi ladies, still no sign of AF For me CD38! I'm seeing the fertility specialist at work on Wednesday and he said it sounds like I'd benefit from hormone tablets and help with ovulating. What can I expect Wednesday?? Thanks


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi MummyDonz, sorry I can't help - all I would say is stay calm and write anything down you want to ask before you go see the specialist so you don't come away thinking you wish you'd asked something! You'll be fine xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Very quiet in here this week!! Xx


----------



## Diddums

Well the sonographer was 70% sure we are having a baby GIRL!!!

She kept seeing the three lines over and over and didn't see any boy parts. I must admit I also spotted the three lines before she mentioned them at the end of the scan so I'm thinking girl as well !

Baby was a little pickle. She kept loving away from the probe so the photos she tried to get in 4d were really dark and couldn't see anything. Gutted we didn't get any photos but still glad that baby was kicking away like mad and we heard the heartbeat which was lovely 

Hoping to confirm at the 20wk scan and get some nice pics then xxx


----------



## betty14

Where do you work donz? 

Diddums that's amazing! How exciting a pink bump! Hope you get the confirmation on your 20 wk scan! Do you have any names in mind? 

Lou I keep thinking that! But don't wanna keep posting it in case your all fed up with me haha! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Hehe Betty won't get fed up! Just been very busy lol

Nope no names yet. Think we will wait until 20wk scan. Hubby is off to San Francisco on Saturday for a week and is working late tomorrow and Friday so not much time to discuss names until he is back. At least it's only 3 and a half weeks until 20wk scan :)


----------



## Samie18

awww little girly! 
2 girls at work had their bubs this week. felicity and teddie.

last day of my hols today its boiling so cramming in the last few rays. sophia has thrown some almighty strops with me this week. judging by how bad they have been I might just jump off a cliff when the terrible 2s hit!
dreading the flight home but looking forward to normality

x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awww congrats Diddums- lovely news on a girly!!! 

I know what you mean Betty, hope people aren't getting fed up of me saying! I just enjoy the chat! :) xxx


----------



## betty14

Glad you've had a nice time samie, can't wait to see pics! 

Bless Sophia hope you don't have to jump a cliff for the terrible twos ;) 

Lou I like to have the chats too! 

I'm currently making a tutu to go under a dress for Daisys 12 month pictures! Cannot believe she will be one in 3 weeks! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Wow Betty that went so quick! Unbelievable....


----------



## betty14

I know :cry: she is amazing tho!! And so so funny learning new things all the time!! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

G away Betty with your good child :haha: 

I'm jumping off the cliff with Samie!! 

Let me enlighten you to a list....... 

1. He gets up at 5 am instead of 7 now 
2. He has started wrestling and biting or pinching other babies or children 
3. He can destroy anything in 30 seconds flat! 
4. He can scream blue murder for no reason then see a strange who looks at him and giggles away 
5. He has huge strops, throws his head back, arches his back and just goes rigid. Failing that he will just bang his head against something. 


What am I doing wrong :shrug: 

Oh he's also got split personality as on the flip side he can be so funny and kid...just for short intervals at a time then his ADHD kicks back in :haha


----------



## betty14

Anna she is by no means an angel! She strops and refuses to sleep... In fact she is wide awake now despite being exhausted!! 

Your not doing anything wrong Marcus is a normal baby! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

He went to bed at 7 after screaming for lord knows how long, refused most of his milk and was asleep as soon as I lay him down..., yet he "wasn't tired" according to him :dohh: just wish he wasn't so mean to other babies x


----------



## Samie18

yeahhhh, I have a cliff jumping friend lol 

sophia just bites and scratches me no one else. she still headbutts things when shes angry but I leave her to it because if I laugh she does it harder and the anger steams out of her ears =o)

just packing up, flights at 3 x


----------



## hay246

hi all, havent caught up properly.. jax congrats :) allister thinks its hilarious to pinch your bare skin pull hair and pull ears lol. if u say ow he proper giggles, and i cant help but laugh!!
he does throw lovely tantrums too, touch wood he is brilliant with other kids though he loves them, and always kisses his baby cousin.

my fellas sister has just found out she is pregnant, but had some bleeding, went for an internal today they said she is 4 weeks but seems ok but too early to tell so she is going back in 2 weeks. will she be expected to know for sure if all is ok when she goes back do you think samie?

hope you are having a good flight samie

hi to betty and beth honey and all the others i cannot remember names to hand lol

x


----------



## Samie18

just arrived home so tired but have a family party tonight. sophia was brilliant on the flight dunno why i was worried!

unfortunatley nothing will give a all ok and if she will be 6 weeks it still might be a bit soon to see a hb. but once a hb is seen the ods are better.
fingers crossed
x


----------



## betty14

Hello hay hope your well, love all the pics of Allister he is such a handsome little man! 

Samie glad the flight was ok!! Is the family party for your wedding? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

nope cousins 30th and aunties/uncles 30th anniversary


----------



## LoujaOs83

26 wks - 98 days to go! I feel I've grown so much this week xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LoujaOs83

Not sure how to change the picture to portrait? Any ideas? Xx


----------



## Diddums

You might need to rotate it before you upload it. 

Cute bump though Lou! How exciting you are down to double digit countdown!

I managed to pull my back muscles by lifting something too heavy and stretching too high so yesterday was in a lot of pain :( bit better today but still painful and stiff. Not going to work tomorrow as it really hurts to sit in a chair or stand for too long. Much better after I lie flat for a bit. Hopefully by Tuesday/Wednesday it will be totally gone. 

Can't wait until I can't feel baby. I may have felt a few flutters but can't be sure. Though heard heartbeat again last night which is so lovely :)

How's everyone else doing?

Xx


----------



## betty14

Samie hope the party was good! 

Louja beautiful bump you have going on!! 

Diddums hope your back is better soon, it's prob your body's way if telling you to slow down ;) what do you do for work?

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Yeh that's exactly what happened Betty. Didn't think it would affect me this early but I guess the relaxin is already present so I need to be careful. Will take more care from now on! I'm a research scientist so constantly sitting/standing during experiments and running around.


----------



## betty14

Wow what a fab job! Must be very exciting!! 

Just take it easy and rest as much as you can! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Yeh it is usually Betty. But because I'm pregnant I can't go into our solvent room and can't so the end part of our experiments because of the chemicals in use so stuck doing the same thing every day. Which has been fine so far, but after 6 months its getting a bit tedious. Still I don't mind too much, just under 5 months left :)


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awe Diddums, hope you're feeling better soon! Rest up xxx


----------



## betty14

Yeah I bet it must be frustrating not seeing it through to the end! What field do you work in? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Lou :) hubby is away all week with work so I've been at my mums and she and my dad have been taking good care of me :)

Betty I work in the field of Alzheimer's research :)


----------



## Diddums

I still don't think I've felt baby move. I'm 17+1. I assume that's normal and I just have to wait another few weeks? Xx


----------



## annanouska

Baby will move soon I got odd flutters from 18 weeks not every day and mw said that was early so don't panic. 

Ladies please look after yourself, I'm still in pain every day with my back and pelvis issue so make sure not to overdo it xxx 

Marcus now refuses To let me feed him...managing ok if finger food or forkable but porridge this morning.....:dohh:


----------



## betty14

Oh wow it must be so amazing to know your work may well change lives one day!!!

Don't worry about not feeling bubba yet they are so tiny and have plenty of room so may well just be facing the placenta and kicking that! 

Anna bless Marcus he is very independent already! Does he say any words yet? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

Marcus sounds like the male Sophia lol I went to breakfast bars and biscuits from ellas kitchen when she was like that and couldn't control cutlery. Lunch and tea were all pick up things too and nothing mess because my ocd wouldn't allow =o)

I'm soooo miserable now were home and have nothing to look forward to. I put minimal effort into the wedding but now were home i realised how much of my time it took up because now i need something to do!


----------



## betty14

Samie it's totally normal to feel a bit down after the wedding, it's weird because your soooooooo excited and its kind of an anti climax when it's all over! 

How's it going sorting through the pics? 

My body is playing some silly tricks on me, I've just got to spotting after an 11 day af!! 11 full on rubbish days!!!!! Today it's just spotting but it's day 12 today! Crazy crazy crazy!! 


X x x


----------



## Diddums

I agree Samie. I was left feeling a bit lost and not sure what to do with my time. We ended up moving house and getting a dog so that kept me occupied lol xx


----------



## Samie18

not even started on the pics yet. Chris has so much work to get through!

Yeah i'm trying to find something to look forward to....already looking at new holidays =o)
Can't get a new house, defo no dog, one cat is enough and another baby.... (Beth keeps willing it) is still a defo NO!! =o)


----------



## Diddums

Lol do you still think you have another Samie? Will you be having a photo album done with wedding photos? I spent a long time choosing photos and designing the album itself. 

Luckily now I have a new house to look forward to and a baby xx


----------



## betty14

I bet the pics will be fab! Who took the ones with chris in? 

Are you having a reception here for the wedding at all? Maybe if your not you could plan one? Would give you something to do and you'd get to wear your dress again ;) 

My latest thing is making clips for Daisy's hair... She has quite a collection going on, I bought some leopard print wired ribbon today to make bows! It looks fab!! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

You're so crafty making all the bits for Daisy! If I even attempted it they would look like I had haphazardly stuck ribbon to itself lol. Which I was more artsy like you as I would love to make stuff. I really do try but then get so annoyed as they look so rubbish lol


----------



## betty14

Yes but diddums you have a very academic brain, I wish I was brainier lol! If your little lady has hair will you put things in it? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

doubt it....some days i think yeah i'll have one because i feel mean making her an only child but then she is a little bugger and i am reminded why i dont want another. i wouldn't cope with another Sophia nor pregnancy like hers and i can't risk that next time could be different because i know it would be worse lol


----------



## Diddums

Totally will Betty! I love little clips and bands in little girls hair :) 

Fair enough Samie. You never know once Sophia is a few years old you may change your mind, but even if you don't Sophia will be a happy and loved little girl :)

My friend had a nightmare first pregnancy and child. She had hypermesis and lost so much weight, then went into shock during her induction. Her baby was a big water so was constantly hungry and didn't start sleeping until he was two. Once he started sleeping she decided she might have a second. She now has a second son and her second pregnancy was a breeze and second baby sleeps better despite being lactose intolerant xx


----------



## Samie18

Oh and pics with us both are minimal lol just a few of the service


----------



## betty14

Diddums me too! Daisy has about 40 clips now :haha: I didn't make them all tho!

Samie I bet there is plenty of beautiful pics! You will love to look back on them! 

When I look at ours now I think we look sooooooo young :haha:

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Constantly a kick or a punch or a head or bum in my right rib. Baby loves it there. 
Hope all well. Xxxxx


----------



## betty14

Aw glad all is well Sara! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Samie it is a anti climax :nope: plan your next holiday and you do have something to look forward to.... We will get together so entire this year :haha: 

Marcus was so easy and now he's a real monkey! He is cheeky naughty at the minute so not too terrible. He's not doi g great mixing with other children yet he just attacks them but adults and felines are fine. Prob an ideal toy boy for Sophia they could wander around being cats!


----------



## Diddums

Aww that's so cute. I can't remember. Are you around 25 weeks now? X


----------



## annanouska

Betty forgot to say hee can say mama and mum and dada but not I. Context or often really just babbles randomness. How about daisy x


----------



## betty14

She says quite a few words now, mumma, dada, nan, yeah, no, that, hiya, the one that surprises most is that she says Jack... It's my nephew and she loves him sooooooooo much! She talks in Chinese almost all her waking hours :haha: I love how much she learns daily! 

She likes to tell me off when she is cross, she babbles and wags her finger :haha: 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi diddums, yes I am 25 weeks now and properly popped. Today I looked like I had a ball under my top ha ha. 
Off on holiday next week so trying to get all the washing done ready for that x


----------



## hay246

thanks betty, i think so but obviously i am biased, the things you are making for daisy are great :)

thanks samie, she went to hospital again today as has still been bleeding but no pains or anything, and she is still pregnant, so they have done blood tests now, scan isn't until next thursday so guess its just waiting game :( the not knowing is horrible and i don't want to be too hopeful and then her feel even worse if its bad news, hard 1!!
and samie the pics of sophia on hol are soo cute 

louja your bump is lovely :) miss my bump loads! sooo broody

allisters fave words are doggy, and says where is it, but he uses that for most things like to hand me things he wants opened etc, every animal is a dog, he absolutely loves my mums dalmatian and she is so good with him. hes always giving her kisses, i wish he would copy more words, but hey when he is talking i think he wont shut up lol,
he is great with kids he sees other kids and wants to watch and be nosey, its ridiculous how nosey he is on beach he goes up to other families and just watches them, its embarrassing and wont be able to get away with it when he is older lol!


----------



## betty14

Aww hay, do you think you will have more? 

I bet he will be chatting away before you know it! Daisy likes to look out the back of ours for dogs, (we live by a wooded area) she gets very excited when she sees them going past lol!

X x x


----------



## hay246

Betty definitely will hve another. Probably once we are in house and got a new car I will come off the pill and not try but not prevent and see what happens :) would like them close together ish but def not before we are in house and got new car before even consider coming off pill. I am already decided on my pram for next haha wish I had seen it when had allister the Jane Muum with matrix travel system It looks fab! 
Are you going to have more Betty? Xx


----------



## hay246

Oh and my fellas sister went into hospital today and they have kept her in as her blood pressure is high and have mentioned an eptopic :( so not sure what outcome will be but she isn't in any pain and has got a scan in morning x


----------



## Samie18

hope shes ok.

sophia's vocab is poo! she has about 30 words but only says a few by choice. more, again, oh well, narna grandma, no and mum. she can repeat loads but doesnt use them. my new fave is aeropl. I cant wait to properly chat with her.


----------



## betty14

Any news on when you will be in the house yet? 

We are happy with Daisy at the moment but never say never, not a definite yes or no :haha: 

That pram is lush! The janes have carry cots that can go I the car too right? 

Bless your fellas sister such a horrible thing to have to experience, hope the scan shows a happy baby in the right place :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Will be thinking of her hay x I love allmthenpics with cool hair styles :haha: 

I only wanted one then more now I'm a it more unsure so just wait and see. Think I'm terrified how much mor I could damage my pelvis etc, I'm currently "comfortable" though still limited. 

Samie Marcus is far more lazy than Sophia must be our am parenting hehehehehe xxx


----------



## hay246

Yea it has a car seat the matrix that lies flat so it's really good! Def wanna go for that. We are aiming for Xmas Betty just can't wait now! 

And thanks I hope all is ok too!

Lol you are all the I want one baby crew ;) 

X


----------



## betty14

Lol I'm in the on the fence crew... ;) I kind of think its a little too early to start thinking of more for us.

I looked at the Jane prams they are very sturdy! Was it you that had the pliko? 

Hope you can be in soon it's all very exciting huh! 

What car do you fancy?? 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Yea i have the mamas and papas switch but regretted it as soon as I got it n used it n then got a quinny buzz 3 after! Lol. Slightly obsessed with prams but I think Jane Muum ticks all my boxes and compact folds so would be fab! 
We are going to get a white BMW 3 series 

Xx


----------



## annanouska

Betty I'm on the fence too! Time is hard as hubby is the big 4o this yr and starting to do the male I'm too old thing :dohh: 

X


----------



## Diddums

Is it weird that I want three within 6-7 yrs? I guess I may change my mind on timings and numbers once first baby is here though? Did you ladies plan on having any more before yours?


----------



## hay246

Diddums no it's not weird.
I have always said wanted 2 def maybe 3. I think I will be sad when get to two and that's it lol but I would be happy with two I think and perfect for house as its 3 bed :) and we hve 3 bathrooms so we will all have own bathroom too when older obviously lol. 
I think it depends on experience of first too I had a great pregnancy and allister is an angel so I can't wait to have another :) 

She has had her scan and heartbeat can be seen and is in right place, so that's good news they don't know why she is bleeding thy can't find anything so hopefully it's just one of those things and she will have a normal pregnancy minus the bleeding! 
X


----------



## Diddums

Hay that's fab news on the scan! Must be a relief for everyone!

What age gap do you like between kids?


----------



## betty14

Not weird diddums it's good to have a plan, I always thought I'd like two but not sure now and it's nothing to do with Daisy because she is such a content happy baby! Just want to enjoy her before even considering another! 

Hay so glad the scan went well what a relief for everyone! Hope the rest of her pregnancy is boring and plain ;) 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Ollie has over 100 words in his vocab my fave are please, fanks and yay! Also now because I only speak to the 2 eldest in German when he is there he says Danke! I always wanted at least 2 children Brandon was planned and Sofia came whilst I was on the pill, the age gap is 2yrs and 3days and they are close and it was hard work at start but glad. Jack came 9 days after Sofia's 5th birthday (9wks early though!) and a lot of the time they play together and he had lots of attention as the other 2 were in school. Hubby had said no more after Jack as he and I almost died but we got broody again and spoke to consultant re risks of reocurrence of previous probs in Jacks pregnancy and he said not likely so along came our youngest and last Oliver and he came 14weeks before Jacks 4th birthday  Havin all different age gaps has made me think if you could time it perfectly it would have to be 3years in my opinion. Couldnt have an odd number of children as I hate odd numbers of things (bit of an autistic tendency I think!!!) 
Glad everyone is well, we are moving in 4weeks if I havent given myself a stroke before then lol.


----------



## hay246

That's great about ollies vocabulary I definitely think it helps when they have siblings :) 
I think I will probably come off the pill middle of next year so by time have another allister will be 3+ which I think will be a nice gap


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hay that sounds like a plan! I have found it isnt necessarily helpful them having siblings because they tend to speak for the younger ones. Brandon could speak 10 word sentences by the time he was 18months but Sofia hardly said a word till she was 2 but hasnt shut up since mind! Academically they are of a similar standard at each milestone in school. Jack having been so early wasnt quite as quick with some things but hes now 5 and half and read a fair sized story book to Ollie this morning. I can only say invest as much time into the children as you possibly can into them, im fortunate now to have more time but when others were little I worked full time nights, so I know its possible though sometimes exhausting!


----------



## Samie18

Glad the scan went well =o)

I always wanted 2 bubbas but after Sophia's pregnancy and the hard time i had when she was born it totally put me off ever doing it again.

I'm no longer at the never ever ever ever again stage more now at the never ever maybe stage only because i feel so bad making her an only child because she loves playing with other kiddies.
If i ever did have another it wouldn't be until nursery/school age so that i'd have time to cry in a corner rather than worry about having to look after 2 all day and being rubbish at it!


----------



## sara15h1986

Relieved the scan went well x


----------



## annanouska

:haha: samie is being worn down! Took marcuscout today and it was lunch time. Debenhams were serving bfast still so got him a kids one, I picked beans plum tomato toast and 1 hash brown. He's never had chips or hash brown etc before. He loved it! I felt chuffed as was only £2 and quite a healthy lunch then this woman came over and said to him.... Tell mummy to stop feeding you rubbish she's bringing u up all wrong?! :shrug: I just muttered good job he doesn't understand you. Couldn't believe it! Ps, I hate confrontation at the best of times!


----------



## Honeybear1976

My hubby said he would have told her to **** off and mind her own business!!!


----------



## Samie18

stoopid fooking biatch I'd have said something! !


----------



## Diddums

Haha I would too Honey. I hate people who pass judgement. Sure I can't stop them from judging. But I will say something if they say it to me or within earshot lol


----------



## betty14

Oh my lord how rude!! I would have told her where to go too! Why do people feel it's ok to say things like that? The only people who can pass judgement are you and your oh! Fook what strangers think You feed him whatever you want! 

I know ppl who have given their kids a lot worse a lot earlier! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I would have been in shock!!!! Either cried or mumbled something back. They don't know what he eats rest of the week etc. 
I remember I took my niece for her first McDonald's outing. Was given bad looks


----------



## Honeybear1976

People are terribly judgemental, sara back in the day i prob would have burst into tears too but these days i definitely would have said something to her. You could feed your child that for every meal and it still wouldnt have been her business!!


----------



## LoujaOs83

I am in utter shock at that lady's comments Anna! My OH said he would have told her to f*** off as well... How dare she, that's unbelievable! It wasn't even a bad lunch at all!! Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

27 wks pregnant - all ready for a 30th birthday party last night xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## betty14

Beautiful bump louja you look lovely! 

We went to a 30th birthday celebration last night too! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

lovely pic!


----------



## MummyDonz

LoujaOs83 said:


> 27 wks pregnant - all ready for a 30th birthday party last night xx

Beautiful :)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lovely pic and bump


----------



## Diddums

Very nice Lou :)


----------



## Samie18

forgot to ask honey....why you going back to Germany?


----------



## annanouska

Lovely bump :hugs: 

Can't believe the move is so soon for honey x


----------



## sara15h1986

25 week bump from me :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## betty14

Aw Sara that's a lovely neat bump! 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lovely bump Sara. 
Sam back to Germany because I was born there and weve gone back at least once a year and for the last few years weve considered whether it would be a better place to bring up the kids. The kids love it there too so last year we decided lets do it! 12th July we are off, so much left to pack and get rid of :dohh:


----------



## Samie18

awww another lovely bump. I just looked like a fatty until the end lol

where in germany you going?


----------



## Diddums

Aww lovely and neat bump Sara, mine has popped a little over the last few days!

Hubby got back from his trip and has bought baby the most adorable teddy bear and baby hats!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Bergen near celle. Same county as hannover and hamburg. Up north!


----------



## Samie18

Just had a quick google it looks lovely. I'd like to visit Germany one day.
Good luck with it all =o)


----------



## betty14

Samie I went to Berlin to see my oh when he was working out there, just had a long weekend but was the holiday we've had! I know it's not where honey is moving to but if the rest of Germany and German people are like Berlin then I'm sure it will be amazing! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

good luck with the move honey!

louja lovely bump hope u enjoyed your night

and sara that is a lovely bump, you look lovely :) u are prob around my age im 24 in aug!

x


----------



## mrs.amillian

Hi Ladies x

Hope your all ok and lovely bumpy pics!

I have another question about Cerazette, I finally got my period after 9 weeks and it was quite heavy but short, only 4 days.

Now I have been expecting my second period 8 days ago and have not experianced any PMs symptoms or any notion it is coming, I have broke the bank on pregnancy test :wacko: which have all come back as negative.

Any advice on why this is happening??? I have booked an appointment with the Dr on friday, but not holding out much hope they'll help :nope: it's been 17 weeks since I took the last pill.


----------



## annanouska

:flower: they can belonger cycles at first mi e were 40/50 days . Maybe get some opk sticks x


----------



## hay246

it does seem to vary with everyone, i wouldnt worry too much it can take our bodies a while to get back on track, did you have irregular periods before you took cerazette?


----------



## betty14

Mrs amillian I know it's not easy but it's normal for cycles to take a while to settle, I agree maybe get some opk to take and see when your ovulation is....

I hope your not waiting too long for af 

Hope everyone else is ok it's been soooooo quiet in here again! 

X x x


----------



## mrs.amillian

Thanks ladies x

I was always very regular before and have never experianced anything like this before, I had no idea of the consequance of taking this pill and quite angry at my Dr for not warning me of these potential side effects. Nothing is written in the product info either, as I was unaware of this our plans for having our children close in age has been really messed up and that upset me and my husband.


----------



## betty14

I think any contraception comes with a wait when you stop taking it, some people's bodies take longer than others, I really hope your gp is supportive when you go and see them and put you forward for so e bloods or something, I know it's easy to say and not so much to do but try not to worry as that won't help :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## mrs.amillian

Thanks hun x 

I've had such a fail of a day that this is really getting to me tonight, the Oreo ice cream is helping tons though at the moment!


----------



## annanouska

Mrs a get the ops...I fell on something weird like cd 49! 

Betty what date is Daisy's birthday, I'm terrible! 

Tred Aldo nappies :nope: poor Marcus has got a really hot red burn looking bottom. Going back to Asda and failing that will have to shell out on the naty ones x


----------



## hay246

aldi is that meant to be anna lol, i have found them fine, little big morrisons are meant to be good, or try kiddicare nappies just4bums u can buy in bulk i had them before and they were really good xx


----------



## betty14

Anna it's 26th next weds! Don't worry I'm terrible I can't remember Marcus's wxact day either :doh: 

I swear by Asda little angels they are amazing and very good value! 

We'be had a bit of a worry, I took Daisy to the doc because her left hip was clicking, my gp was worried about displacia so referred us to a specialist hospital an hour away, we had our appointment yesterday and she had a scan and an x-ray and thankfully all is ok she has loose ligaments and they should harden up as she grows! 

Hope everyone else is ok, any nice plans for the weekend? We have Daisys 12 month pictures sitting tomorrow :) 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

always used naty after the first big fail with pampers and huggies. sainsburys often put them on offer for 2 pack for £11.

glad daisy is ok xx


----------



## annanouska

Marcus is 10th. 

Glad daisy is ok :hugs: 

Think its just Marcus and his weird skin! Think he's teething again so may be contributing. 

Have a great time with the pictures. 

It's goi g to be rideon cars crazy by the time it's his birthday! He got his BMW today ( long story, hubby liked it and tbh it's built really strong and steady) we have got him the coupe truck and mil has got him a push along/ride on walker truck thing! 

Got myself some multi vitamins today, feel really tired ad lethargic and a bit groggy recently. It's on,y been since I started slimming world and I know I'm eating healthy , probably just tired mummy syndrome x 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna Daisy only ever gets a sore bum when new teeth are sprouting!! 

Hope his bum clears soon! I find bepanthen to be the best cream for Daisy it clears her up in one or two days usually! 

Thanks samie big relief :) 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

:cry: where is everyone


----------



## betty14

Anna I know! It's too quiet, I don't like to keep prompting in case you all think I've no life :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I dont have a life either :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Lol girls,

Not much going on with me. Been tired and just trying to get rid of my back ache. Luckily work have been really accommodating and have assigned me desk duties so that I can get up and walk around every 10/15mins.

Had a BBQ at a friends house on Saturday. It was nice to catch up. However, even though everyone there knew I was pregnant, and we were discussing baby names, about half randomly started smoking inside the gazebo and while standing next to me. So i had to keep leaving in the middle of conversations and walking to the end of the garden on my own/with hubby. I thought that was a little bit rude, but dunno whether its just my hormones. Hubby was really annoyed though and we left early.

Can't believe i'm almost half way, 20 weeks on Saturday!!! I also have my scan on Monday, which im nervous but excited about. Hopefully they can confirm i'm having a girl :)

How was everyone else's weekend?


----------



## Samie18

I'm lurking but very boring and have nothing to say haha!

I get asked daily at work when I'm having my next baby! Sick of saying I'm not and being told I will.....think they all have a secret plan to convince me or hypnotise me into doing it!

Hoping for a euro millions win tonight so I can bugger off and do whatever we want and not be ruled by work and paying bills....very depressing.

One of the girls from the baby group is having her daughters birthday party this weekend....but once again were not invited! the world of mum is such a bitch fest don't quite get it....we live about 4 doors away too!!!! Good job were busy sat haha

Smoking is my biggest bug bear I HATE IT.....don't even get me started lol


----------



## annanouska

I just noticed Sophia's new ticker :happydance: daisy will need one too! The whole baby group is an issue here too Sam :hugs: good job we are bad parents to feline imitating babies together!! 

Sam if you don't want another lo that's your choice :thumbup: don't feel guilt tripped into it:nope: 

I hate smoking too 

Honey not long now


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sam you dont wanna be invited to her party anyway, cant stand cliquey ppl. You and Sophia are obviously too good for her. We both smoked when the eldest two were very young. We gave up before trying to conceive Jack. I get really cross when ppl smoke around pregnant ladies or babies. X


----------



## betty14

Totally agree with the cliquey mums! Does my head in, that's why the only baby groups I go to are withy sister and niece! It's horrid how they make you seperate huh! 

I will literally talk to anyone I'm not worried but they kinda push you right out huh! 

Happy birthday to diddums today :cake: 

Can't believe my baby is a year old today!!! What happened :haha: 

Daisy is just napping ready for the arrival of some family to celebrate her day :) 

X x x


----------



## hay246

Happy Birthday Daisy! xx


----------



## Samie18

1 already!! Time fly's/flies (not sure which it is!! lol) when you're having fun!

Happy Birthday

xx


----------



## betty14

Thank you ladies! Can't believe where the time has gone! 

She has been thoroughly spoiled! 

Anna Marcus is next! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hey ladies! Long time no speak, how are you all? Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Just checking in :)
Just landed after a week away in Gran Canaria where my boyfriend proposed :) was lovely. 
Had a great time.
I have now been outcast by my whole friend group but that's ok. I'm over it. 
I have met quite a few nice people on the site met mums that all live in the same area so hopefully onwards and upwards with new friends xxxx


----------



## Diddums

Aww congratulations Sara! How lovely of fiancé :) hope you had a fab time away!!!

Sorry about friends :( it's really pants, but at least you've made more friends. I fear some of our friends will abandon us as they aren't anywhere near the having kids stage so we would have less in common, but we will see. I have friends with kids already so that will be nice to hang out with them when on mat leave :) xxx


----------



## pink23

hi just popping in xx
esmae is doing well, keeping me on my toes lol. teething is a big thing at the moment and causing her grief.
After a few years of my eyes being funny I am finally having laser surgery. scared but i know its got to be done. I have a few close friends but i have learnt yourself and your main family are the most important people. xx
hope everyone is ok, the photos of the babies/children are fab. your a great bunch of people xx


----------



## betty14

Thanks ladies, she had a fab day! Can't believe she is a year old! 

Sara that's amazing! How did he propose? What's your ring like? Can we see pictures?? 

Louja all ok here how's you? 

I'm the same with friends, all mine seem to pick and choose when I'm useful.... I always put in lots of effort for birthdays for them and their children and half of them didn't even get a card to Daisy on time! I have totally given up trying, I'm very lucky tho and have an amazing close relationship with my mum and sis :) 

Pink how was your big day and honeymoon? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I too have my sister and net mums has been great :)

We went for a sunset walk along the beach and that's where he dropped to one knee.

I have attached a picture x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Diddums

Aww how romantic Sara. And the ring is beautiful!!' Have you thought about a date yet?

Can't believe I'm 20 weeks tomorrow. So excited!!


----------



## Samie18

friends.....what are they lol

ring is beautiful congrats!

pink the laser surgery is fab im 16 months on and still perfect vision. oh and congrats on the wedding 

x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Congrats again Sara!
What's net Mums?! Sorry to hear about your friends- definitely not worth thinking about! What are you going to do about your baby shower? I hope that awful friend of yours isn't going to be there!! 
We have to think of all the exciting things we have planned, baby and now a wedding!!! Xxx


----------



## betty14

Sara that's so lovely! And that ring is gorgeous! 

I second the question on dates? 

Diddums 20 wks already! It's flying by! Are you feeling her move lots now? What day is your scan? 

Pink when is the surgery? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

No. Won't get married yet. I own a 2 bed flat on my own so
Plan is to have baby, return to work and then buy somewhere together and then get married. No rush x


----------



## betty14

Sounds like a plan Sara, we were engaged 5 yrs before we got married :) 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I want to be engaged for about 2 years. Then wedding but who knows x


----------



## sara15h1986

Net mums is an online coffee house and basically (this sounds pathetic ha ha) I out up like an advert saying my name is Sarah and I live in south ockendon, 27, first baby due in September etc etc and people can contact you. So currently 3 ladies are messaging me. One lives up the road, one 10 mins away and the other 20 mins away


----------



## MummyDonz

Have any of you ladies tried soya isoflavones? I've tried for 2 cycles now and I've had a light bleed on cd14 each time. Any ideas?


----------



## Diddums

betty14 said:


> Sara that's so lovely! And that ring is gorgeous!
> 
> I second the question on dates?
> 
> Diddums 20 wks already! It's flying by! Are you feeling her move lots now? What day is your scan?
> 
> Pink when is the surgery?
> 
> X x x

Betty, was about to reply yesterday that I hadn't felt anything for sure yet, but as you saw on Facebook, definitely felt baby move and kickick just below belly button after my shower. So in love and happy right now :)



sara15h1986 said:


> No. Won't get married yet. I own a 2 bed flat on my own so
> Plan is to have baby, return to work and then buy somewhere together and then get married. No rush x

Sounds good Sara. Hubby and I were engaged two years as we wanted to buy a house first :)



sara15h1986 said:


> Net mums is an online coffee house and basically (this sounds pathetic ha ha) I out up like an advert saying my name is Sarah and I live in south ockendon, 27, first baby due in September etc etc and people can contact you. So currently 3 ladies are messaging me. One lives up the road, one 10 mins away and the other 20 mins away

That sounds really good. Might give it a go if I find my friends thin out, which i expect will happen with some! 




MummyDonz said:


> Have any of you ladies tried soya isoflavones? I've tried for 2 cycles now and I've had a light bleed on cd14 each time. Any ideas?

Are you using opk? I ovulated on soy but rarely got mid cycle spotting. Did you get an ovulation temp shift? What days and dose did you take soy for? Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Lovely news on the engagement Sara. 

Great to see a post from pinky. 

:cloud9: for diddums. 

Betty, any birthday picture :cake:? 

Marcus will be having a simple birthday, none of his baby group friends are free, my family visit 10 days after his birthday. Oh family will call around a few days before. Can't do a joint family thing when my lot come as th don't get on. Think I will just bake him one small cupcake, take him out for the day and get some balloons for him to play with and a little party hat. 

Problem when you don't have many friends nobody to celebrate Los birthday with either :nope: x


----------



## MummyDonz

Diddums said:


> betty14 said:
> 
> 
> Sara that's so lovely! And that ring is gorgeous!
> 
> I second the question on dates?
> 
> Diddums 20 wks already! It's flying by! Are you feeling her move lots now? What day is your scan?
> 
> Pink when is the surgery?
> 
> X x x
> 
> Betty, was about to reply yesterday that I hadn't felt anything for sure yet, but as you saw on Facebook, definitely felt baby move and kickick just below belly button after my shower. So in love and happy right now :)
> 
> 
> 
> sara15h1986 said:
> 
> 
> No. Won't get married yet. I own a 2 bed flat on my own so
> Plan is to have baby, return to work and then buy somewhere together and then get married. No rush xClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds good Sara. Hubby and I were engaged two years as we wanted to buy a house first :)
> 
> 
> 
> sara15h1986 said:
> 
> 
> Net mums is an online coffee house and basically (this sounds pathetic ha ha) I out up like an advert saying my name is Sarah and I live in south ockendon, 27, first baby due in September etc etc and people can contact you. So currently 3 ladies are messaging me. One lives up the road, one 10 mins away and the other 20 mins awayClick to expand...
> 
> That sounds really good. Might give it a go if I find my friends thin out, which i expect will happen with some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies tried soya isoflavones? I've tried for 2 cycles now and I've had a light bleed on cd14 each time. Any ideas?Click to expand...
> 
> Are you using opk? I ovulated on soy but rarely got mid cycle spotting. Did you get an ovulation temp shift? What days and dose did you take soy for? XxxClick to expand...

Hi, I took 120mg days 5-9 as I forgot at the beginning! I stopped temping as didnt want to stress but I checked temp when I started spotting and it was the lowest it's ever been 36.2. Today gone up to 36.52. I may continue checking temp just to see if I've ovulated. I think it must be cos of the soy. I've had 2 cycles of 48 days and no ovulation detected yet so far.


----------



## betty14

I always liked the idea of being engaged a long time I feel it's the next step in a relationship :) we were 15 when we got engaged and 20 when we got married :)

Anna I posted her pics on fb today :) we just had a family tea party nothing major just wanted to mark the occasion! 

Mummydonz sorry I can't help I didn't use soy :( perhaps its ovulation spotting? 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Awkward the pics are fab, some reason they didn't show up on my timeline thing so never thought to look! She is so grown up, for such a small age gap Marcus still looks a real baby but he has hardly no hair still doesn't help. 

He doesn't do standing or pointing or pretty much anything. I've decided he is just laid back and easy going, he was befor he was born. Daisy would always be kicking you and Marcus would just shift a little from a to b!saying that he crawls super quick now when he wants something. 

I'm watching his portions a bit now as he is eating ridiculous sized meals. He will clear an und 12s meal from a pub menu or sainsburys etc and still eat pudding! I think he would be happy with a bit less and just gets greedy if he likes it. Will get him weighed soon to check. He's quit slender but getting a bit of a belly ATM will take some pics one time x


----------



## Diddums

Awww Betty, Daisy looks so cute in her birthday pictures. Looks like she was really spoilt :) xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

sara15h1986 said:


> Net mums is an online coffee house and basically (this sounds pathetic ha ha) I out up like an advert saying my name is Sarah and I live in south ockendon, 27, first baby due in September etc etc and people can contact you. So currently 3 ladies are messaging me. One lives up the road, one 10 mins away and the other 20 mins away

That's great Sara! Great idea. All my close friends don't have babies and are 40mins away so this is a great idea xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

I'm so excited I get married next month, only 30 days to go! Hubby to be is sorted with his suit, just need to get him a cravat and new shoes. Where as I need my dress... Shopping for that with my Mum tomorrow at a maternity bridal shop and also to pay deposit on wedding rings. Hub2be has Z+2 fingers so we pushing it fine as it takes 4 weeks to make especially whereas they just have my size there to collect! They are gorgeous rings both white gold and mine with sparkly diamonds xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna has Marcus had his 10-12 month check yet? 

Don't worry about him in sure he is just super laid back! I remember he didn't kick as much as Daisy lol! 

Thanks diddums she really was spoiled! I took pics of her opening all her presents but didn't put them all on fb as there was 140 pics all together!!! 

Mummy is a little camera happy ;)

Wow Louja that's so exciting! What date do you get married? Are you having a church do? 
Wowza about your oh ring size! Your ring sounds lovely! Mine has diamonds in too :) 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Beautiful rings. I want one with diamonds in the band x


----------



## Sinn

Me and DH are on team pink!


----------



## betty14

Woo hoo yay sinn! Congratulations! I take it all went well at the scan? 

Any idea on names? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Ooo yay Sinn! Hope the rest of the scan went well. Do you mind me asking what baby's femur length (FL) was? 

Our scan went well. I was scanned three times as baby wouldn't move. They managed to get all the measurements. But I need to go back a week on Friday to check anatomy of organs. All looks good so far though :)


----------



## sara15h1986

Congrats sinn xxx


----------



## Samie18

Congrats sinn glad all is well!

My wedding ring it a small full white gold diamond eternity ring. I love it its all sparkly =o)

I know some of you will have seen on fb but its so sad how proud i am that Sophia has taken herself to the loo 2 days on the trott and done a poo then come out all proud to get us saying look hehe never thought i'd be bragging about poo!!

Marcus is doing fine hes scrummy.
And Daisy looked so pleased with her pressies she is such a cutie!

Im on nights this week bleughhhhh

x


----------



## Sinn

Yes all was fine, have to go back when 23 weeks cos she wouldn't cooperate so we could get her spine length measured. No complaints tho, it means another scan! 

We've chosen Sadie Mae as its always been top of my list. DH loves it too. 

Diddums, FL was 30mm which says 19 weeks 3 days? I am 20 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## Diddums

Aww Sinn, both of our girlies are naughty lol. 

My FL was also 30mm. It's in the normal range so not worried as baby have growth spurts at different times after 12 wks. Can't wait until the 12th to see baby again :)

Did you get any photos? Xx


----------



## betty14

All 3 of my rings are white gold and have diamonds in, I love the sparkles too :) although they are white gold and desperately need rhodium plating done as they are looking a little dull these days! 

The ring my oh bought me after I had Daisy is yellow gold with a rare teardrop shaped green amethyst and diamonds round it! My oh is fab at buying jewellery! 

So glad all the scans have gone well and yay for re-scans! It's always nice to see the bubs again ;) 

Samie you should be proud that's fab she is doing really well! Has she done any wees yet? 

Daisy has her jabs on weds :cry: I really really hate it but they are a necessary evil! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

No check here yet. I'm not worried about him anymore I have learnt he is just lazy. He's quite funny tbh, like a real class clown. He does things to make you laugh or him. Today he was having a snack and I opened my mouth and Said mummy have some just to see what he did to which he dangled it over my mouth snatched it away and laughed. Ten he would pretend to offer and take back. I still have some issues with his social behaviour the biting pulling wrestling but he is ok at nursery so seems its new environments. We will get the. 

I'm a bit e worried, I had shingles two years back. I now have the same pain developing :nope: no rash as of yet but last time took 2 weeks from pain to rash coming then about 8 weeks to feel better so hope it isn't but I'm not feeling optimistic.if you've had it you will know what I mean about it being a weird pain. Nmpoit seeing doc yet as you can't see anything on skin :dohh:


----------



## Samie18

Nope no wees yet...not sure how to train her on them


----------



## betty14

Anna I've had shingles, was 10 yrs ago now but I still get the pain every now and again, I've looked every time but no rash.... 

It damages the nerve endings where it was.... I hope it's just that for you! 

Samie my sister just asked my niece every 20 mins to start with.... And put her on the pot regularly and then just had a party when she did a wee lol! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I'll have to ask her more. She tried to get on the loo before but didnt then a few mins later wee'd on the floor and went owwwww and pointed to it so I wondered if she got on the loo she might have done it....

Hope its not shingles beth...ive never had it but it doesnt sound nice!

x


----------



## LoujaOs83

We get married on the 1st August at a local town hall and then we're having a big garden party with a marquee and caterers. Next year we are having a joint christening and blessing xxx


----------



## Diddums

Lou that sounds fantastic. Love the idea of a joint christening and blessing. May look into that :)


----------



## betty14

Samie I think half the battle is them recognising when they need to go... I think they when they are little and first training a lot of the time they realise they've been but not that they needed to before if that makes sense.... Think thats why you need to sit them on regularly and ask them lots, Someone who has been there and done it feel free to correct me if I'm wrong :) 

Then the fun starts with them wanting to go wherever you go that's got toilets haha! My niece usually does it to my sister half way through the weekly shop! 

Lou sounds wonderful! Very exciting! When are you sorting your dress? 

Love the joint blessing/christening idea that will be so lovely to look back on :)

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thanks ladies I'm very excited!!
Dress shopping today with my Mummy! :) :) :) xxx


----------



## betty14

Aw how exciting! Hope you find 'the dress' :) 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Ohhhh very exciting dress shopping. I had mine made to order at the bridal shop so I never got to th it u til nearly done!


----------



## MummyDonz

Feeling fed up today...7 months off BC and still no sign of ovulation and only 2 periods :(


----------



## hay246

aww mummydonz it can be so infuriating ! :( 

great news about sophia samie! how old is she now?
i need to buy a potty for when allister is running around naked really, could do with him being trained before we get in the house lol! house is coming on great now, two floors been boarded and starting to be plastered monday :D so exciting, we have picked all furniture and colour schemes pretty much


----------



## betty14

Mummy donz its not easy huh, did you see your gp? 

Hay that's very exciting indeed!! It will be lovely going into a house that's perfect for what you want huh!! 

Hope everyone has beautiful sunshine today 

X x x


----------



## hay246

oo we have lovely weather, and to top it off i finish at 2pm and off mon tues so i can enjoy it all, we got a trailer for the bike the other day so be first outing in that tomorrow for a ride and picnic, allister loved it when i set it up he wouldnt get out of it lol so should be fun :D and no doubt he will go in the sea too, he absolutely loves the beach. its great its just over road from us xx


----------



## betty14

Aw hay sounds lovely! I had a trailer when my nephew was little he loved it also!! It's fun to get used to riding with it tho lol! 

We have a busy weekend, currently on our way to see Robbie Williams at wembley! And it's our local carnival and fair tomorrow! We always go and have chips and ice cream while waiting for the procession to arrive :) 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I'm off to the hospital tomorrow for a whole day event. It's the ward walk round. Talks on breast feeding, bathing, drugs etc


----------



## Diddums

I've just booked my antenatal class for end of September. Will also book my hospital tour at some point. 

I'm currently bouncing on an a gym ball hoping to change baby's position before my next scan. My mum kindly paid for another gender scan as she really wanted confirmation. She's currently in Florence and they have so many cute clothes. But none are neutral. So I went to have a gender scan yesterday and baby didn't cooperate. Having a repeat scan tomorrow and hoping to confirm I'm having a girl :)


----------



## Diddums

Bump at 21weeks. It's starting to look more like a bump than a spare tyre lol 

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag148/diddy_diddums/null_zpsd0b4126c.png


----------



## betty14

Hope hospital day goes well today Sara! 

Diddums hope bubs cooperates today what time is the scan? 

Bump is looking beautiful! 

X xx


----------



## Diddums

Scan was this morning, baby didn't cooperate again! She was lieing tummy down and was sleeping and no amount of jumping or swaying was going to get her to move lol

No worries though, if we can't find out then hubby will tell me at the birth lol xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Awww Diddums- naughty baby lol, this one definitely wants to be a secret... What will be will be, exciting really... But frustrating all the same!! Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Indeed lol. We don't mind. Just happy baby is healthy. 

I did spend a good 30mins this morning lieing in bed feeling her kick. It was lovely, and I may be addicted to feeling the baby move lol. The movements still are super strong and feel more like little nudges or twitches. But I love it!!!


----------



## betty14

Diddums she definitely doesn't want you to know for sure huh!! I think it is a girl tho! For def, your bump is girly and she isn't willing to flash the camera ;) 

Are you having any more scans? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Lol Betty. Yes I've got a scan on Friday (rescan 20wk) then one at 33 and 37wks :)


----------



## betty14

Ah plenty more scans to come! Maybe she will be less shy for one of those? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Lol hoping so! I bought cute girl clothes in the Debenhams sale and I really don't want to return them. If they can't confirm it's a girl on Friday then I'll have to return them :(


----------



## betty14

Aw! Well best have some fizzy pop and a mars bar on the way to the scan get her a wiggling!! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Ooo good idea! Can of coke and a mars bar! Although doesn't sound as appealing at 8.30am lol xx


----------



## Sinn

Diddums, why do you have the scans at 33 and 37 weeks?


----------



## Diddums

It's because they want to check babies growth and position. My elevated bmi combined with higher risk of pre-eclampsia and gestational diabetes (dads side of the family have type 1) means they just want to check baby is happy and isn't too big or too small. 

I'm also going to book a private 4d scan at 29 weeks with babybond xx


----------



## betty14

Lol yeah not so good at 8:30 but I'm sure you can manage it ;) 

I had to do one of my gtt really early it meant drinking the lucozade before 7 am :sick: 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Yeh I have to schedule my GTT for 28wks soon. Not looking forward to it. Do they make you drink lucozade then blood test 1hr later? X


----------



## betty14

Yeah I had to have 2 in the end, I believe they differ slightly depending on where you are, I was lucky my gp surgery did them, I had to drink 610ml of lucozade as quckly as possible then blood test an hour later, all after fasting for 12 hrs, I actually craved lucozade so that bit was fine for me lol! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Lol good thing you were craving lucozade. I think I have to do mine at the hospital. But luckily it's very close to work so I can go straight to work afterwards. Think I will ask them to book me in now even though I won't need it for another 6.5 weeks x


----------



## annanouska

Play by eat diddumsi was very poorly with my gtt and did t go back to work despite planning to :hugs: 

I had all the extra scans too hopefully they will get another peek soon. Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

When do you normally have a glucose
Test? Being lazy and can't be bothered to look in my pack x


----------



## Diddums

I've been told 28wks Sara x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hmmm, I had my 28 week check last week and it wasn't mentioned. My next appt is when I am 32. Will look in my pack tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## Diddums

You won't automatically get a GTT. It's only if you have a high bmi or history of diabetes in the family xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Ooooohhhhhhh. Thanks. 
I had just looked in my pack and it didn't say. That explains why. 
THANk you x


----------



## Diddums

Lol no problem. How's the pregnancy going? Less than 12wks to go! Xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Where I am everyone gets a GTT, hospital policy! How strange!! Xx


----------



## betty14

It's madness the different hospitals policies on gtt ours only do it if your bmi is higher than 30 at booking or of you have diabetic family history or if you have pcos...

I have all 3 :wacko: hence why I ended up having 2! :dohh:

Not long Sara how are you feeling? 

Louja how are you doing? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Yeah good thanks. 11 weeks left tomorrow. Coping well, heat not affecting me but I am starting to feel tired again.


----------



## betty14

Glad your coping ok with the heat! As for the tiredness just take it as easy as you can rest when you can! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Taken last week x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Diddums

Aww what a lovely bump Sara :)


----------



## betty14

Beautiful bump Sara! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

lovely bump sara

diddums i think its lovely having a surprise, i didnt find out, and wont with my next either, we arent bothered either way so just felt theres not many things in life u can keep a secret (as such) so it was just nice to have that little surprise at the end :D we also had a 4d and it was amazing.. she said they dont have many go for the 4ds that dont want to know sex lol


----------



## hay246

oh and is it marcus birthday today beth, if so happy birthday marcus.. had to change my ticker as the thebump ones i dont think make sense lol x


----------



## betty14

It is Marcus' birthday! Happy birthday to him hope your having a good day! 

Had daisy weighed today she is 20lb 11oz now :) 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Marcus is 23 lb 9 last week :haha: he's got heavy but no idea where,methought getting a bit of a belly. 

Thanks for all the birthday wishes,mew had a great day planned but he was still so poorly. Took him back tonight as getting a rash and temp still won't go down and he's got measles and an ear infectin :nope: he's on antibiotics now so hope will ease the ear, tht must be why he keeps laying down. :shrug: x


----------



## betty14

Aww bless him Anna that's awful, hope he picks up quickly on the antibiotics! Bless his heart! 

You can celebrate his birthday when he is better he won't know the difference! 

You can give him calpol and neurophen alternately at 2 hr intervals to help with his pain and temp if you feel it needed! 

Daisy is a dink huh! She is still in some 6-9 stuff haha 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

I'm fine thanks Betty, just over 9 wks to go! I get married 3 wks today too... Really excited!! Struggling a little with the heat but really just with the lack of air and it being so stuffy at night! I love the sunshine so wouldn't wish it away!
I've finished work early due to all the issues I've had with being bullied etc, come in handy finishing early with planning the wedding!
Has anyone been on the VIP Next sale online? The account holders one? The main one opens in store on Saturday. I got so many baby things, had a great time and went a little mad eekkk!! Xx


----------



## betty14

Aw Louja glad you've finished work early, just chill out and stay in the shade as much as poss! 

I don't have an account with next but I know the sales are amazing! Glad you had a nice time and got lots :)

Where are you getting married? (Sorry if you already said :haha:) 

Anna how is Marcus doing? 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I want a vip slot but also dont have an account we go to the sale but never getting up at 3-4am to queue im not that bonkers!


----------



## Diddums

Wow do people really queue that early? I was going to stroll along before lunch lol x


----------



## annanouska

:haha: I stroll along too then moan there's nothing there or too busy. Do u just get a next account then u get the VIP slots? I'd consider that. I need jammas for Marcus, next were very expensive so I got Asda as usual 12/18 and the top is too tight :shrug: ive washed it tho so can't return. 

He's picked up a little bit now but the biotics are giving terrible runs. Still far from himself but eating and drinking a bit and also staying up a little during he day.I'm getting bored stuck in but I'm worried to go out incase he infects anyone. We had so many plans a hubby off too but o far have painted he decking as we r stuk here. Xxxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

You need a store/online credit account and by having this they invite you to the pre-sale a few days before, I did it at Christmas too and always pick the 6am slot so
I can get all the bargains before they go! I got furniture and alsorts at Christmas! 
I'm getting married in Tameside, Manchester where I live and then having a garden party reception at my hubby 2 b's Mum's. We have 42 guests plus us 2! Next year we are going to have a church blessing/christening for baby! Xxx


----------



## Newlywed2012

I'm off to the next sale Saturday morning for 4.30 am!!! We have a new house to fill with lots of nice stuff. I'm Gunna be like super market sweep lol!!! 

Going back to this thread. I have to say I came off cerazette having only been on it three months before coming off ready to TTC. I was spotting for the whole three months of being on it and then when. Came off it, ver thir days now I still haven't had a period. I may even take a p test just to clarify it in my head. But I don't have to say I just want AF to start properly TTC. Xx


----------



## betty14

Sounds perfect Lou! 

I don't have a next account because I wouldn't be able to resist the temptation :haha: :haha: 

Anna glad Marcus is improving, when is he booked to have his next imms? 

Newlywed, welcome, when did you stop taking cerazette? 

X x x


----------



## Newlywed2012

I stopped cerazette over 30 days ago but have had hormonal headaches every day since, I have tender breasts, tummy cramps and a lot of other things. Thanks to this thread though it does sound normal. I feel like I was going mad!! Or pregnant. One or the other. I may just test for wishful thinking and the fact we had sex the day we came off cerazette. 

I had only been on it for three months so thought it wouldn't affect me the way it has.


----------



## annanouska

Not got the appointment yet :nope: seems annoying tho seeing he has stupid measles now! He's playing with his balloon at the moment which is nice. Rash has come up worse the past hour eyes are red and sunken like a junkie poor boy x


----------



## betty14

Aw anna wonder what they'll do about it now? Hope he starts feeling loads better really soon! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Aww Anna. Sorry Marcus is feeling rubbish!! Really hope he feels better soon. 

I have my 20wk rescan today. Baby is perfect. However she had her legs crossed so couldn't confirm gender. Will now have to wait until 28wk 4d scan. Oh well. As long as baby is perfect I don't mind :)

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag148/diddy_diddums/null_zpsbaca3af8.png


----------



## betty14

Diddums she really wants to make you wait huh! 

Lovely photo she looks perfect! Did they get to see all they needed this time? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Yes baby was in a perfect position for the remainder of the measurements. First time as well! Sonographer was lovely and showed us everything as she was measuring. Said Shea got a perfect heart and all four chambers looked great. All measurements pretty much on the 50th %ile and spot on for dates which is fab. She even gave a little wave as the sonographer was showing us the face. Hubby got a little emotional :)


----------



## betty14

Aww that's so lovely! The scans are totally amazing! Just wait till the ones in the 30's it's crazy how much the change! I knew from our 34 wk scan Daisy would have a perfect button nose :)

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Aww great scan. Marcus was incredibly lazy in the womb and just chilled out! 

Had a bad afternoon with him poor mite is covered in rash and grabbing at his ears. He can't go to nursery next week it's so annoying as still have to py for it and he got it from there. 

How s everyone else doing? X


----------



## betty14

Aww Anna that's pants! Bless his little heart in this heat as well, is there anything you can do to ease his discomfort at all? 

We are ok here ta not much to report! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Oh no Anna. Marcus sounds so uncomfortable :( poor little man, bet its horrible to see him like that. Do you know how long it will take for him to start getting better?

Baby here is very active. The second I sit or lie down she starts kicking. I love the feeling!


----------



## sara15h1986

I have got a private scan next week when I will be 30.5 weeks. We are having it done so that both our mums can come :) it's not a 4d or anything. Just a normal scan :)

I now feel baby when I'm up and walking about. Been like a crazy little dancer today. 
7 weeks left at work and 10.5 until my due date. My partner started painting the nursery this evening. I kept putting him off but furniture due in 3 weeks so really needed to start :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Diddums

Very nice. How are you decorating nursery. What colour furniture have you gone for?


----------



## sara15h1986

All our furniture is white. Alex wanted to do 3 walls white and one wall blue but white furniture would have got lost so I said all walls blue and the white furniture should then pop and stand out nicely against the walls


----------



## Diddums

Very nice Sara :)


----------



## annanouska

I was so proud of our nursery is great when its done p:thumbup: 

Marcus managed a little crawl around then back to bed. He's on antibiotics 3 x day for the ears and nurofen and paracetamol during day. I think his joints hurt a lot as if you moc his ankles or wrists he cries. Measles is nasty why would ppl seriously not want to vaccinate :shrug: 

How's the swing Betty? Marcus got one from his uncle, its nice but quite small. He hasn't been in it much tbh, he as a bouncy castle too but been too poorly orit yet. Is anyone doing much in the sun? I'm bored of being in!


----------



## betty14

Sara sounds lovely, are you having a theme at all? 

Anna I totally agree with you about not vaccinating! Bless Marcus' little heart I hope he is better really soon must be awful especially with him being do small :( 

Daisy loves her swing! We got a plum one the seat is an ok size I thought, I put her in it when I need to hang washing on the line :haha: 

Enjoying the sun but not doing too much just in the garden with the paddling pool :) 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Our bedding theme is the red kite bedding. It's really sweet.


----------



## betty14

Is it hello earnest? 

Daisy has the hello earnest high chair it's so lovely! 

X x. X


----------



## sara15h1986

Yeah it is. 
Here's a pic I've taken off the web.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## betty14

Aw it's so lovely! How is the painting coming along? 

When does your furniture arrive? 

X xx


----------



## sara15h1986

Alex had to stop because my niece stayed over last night so he can continue it when she leaves. It's odourless but had to stop because she will just get in the way. 
Furniture due in 3 weeks. 1st weekend in August is what we requested. 
Pram and car seat due beginning of September which I am wondering if that's too late. X


----------



## sara15h1986

1st coat all complete :)


----------



## betty14

It's all very exciting! 

When is you edd? I'm sure your delivery date for the pram is going to be ok! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

If you need pram or car seat sooner u can ri g up and should reschedule. I want to redecorate our nursery already :nope: x


----------



## sara15h1986

Pram and car seat seat due 4th September, my due date is 25th September


----------



## betty14

Sure that will be fine Sara but like Anna said if you'd feel better it arriving sooner then see if you can re arrange :)

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

I have my first antenatal class tonight at 7-9pm, I'm really looking forward to it! :) xx


----------



## betty14

Have fun Louja! Make sure you take a pad and pen!

X x x


----------



## Sinn

Does anyone else have really quiet days for movement? I am 22+1 today and yesterday and today movements have only been light and not many compared to last week x


----------



## betty14

Sinn I think at 22 weeks bubba can still turn and kick you in the insides.... Meaning you don't feel as much movement, I could be wrong and someone correct me if I am :) 

Try not to worry babies do have quiet days but having said that if you are worried call your delivery suite and ask advise :) 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Sinn inwas just about to ask the exact same question!! I'm 22+3 and baby has been really active for the last few days. Then yesterday was a lot more quiet. I felt the odd kick but that's about it. I've felt a few light kicks this morning already. I figured its probably where baby had a quiet day yesterday or was kicking my placenta so couldn't feel it. I think at this stage it's perfectly normal to have quiet days. Another lady on this forum who is around the same stage as us also said she had quiet days. 

If you're really worries you could always call your midwife. I think I'll have a listen with the Doppler this evening, but I'm sure everything is ok :) 

How you feeling? Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Sinn and diddums. I remember going through the exact same thing. Baby going crazy and then basically nothing for a few days. Completely normal


----------



## annanouska

Yup can be totally normal but if you are ever worried give them a ring I. Was always doi g that :haha:


----------



## LoujaOs83

I'd say it was normal but my midwife says if you're ever worried you should always call straight away! Peace of mind at least!

Had my 31wk midwife appointment today, see her again at 34 then 36,38,40... Hopefully then baby comes!!
Baby is measuring at 32wks, all is fine, heart beat is strong! Had my whooping cough jab and have a sore achy arm now! 

Hope all is well with babies and bumps xxx


----------



## betty14

Gosh Louja it's marching past! Your doing well I hope? How are you finding the heat? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

30 weeks today!!!! Where has the time gone!!!!
Did not get a wink of sleep last night. I had awful heartburn. Usually I have it at the back of my throat but this was In my chest and then was up in the night with leg cramps. Not feeling a happy bunny this morning that's for sure!


----------



## Diddums

Aww Congrats Sara! 10weeks (ish) to go!!!
Sorry to hear about the heart burn and leg cramp. I've started getting mild heartburn everynow and then. Nothing major luckily but I have my gaviscon on hand just in case lol. I've heard leg cramps are quite common. Do people know why? 

Aww there are quite a few of us due in the next four months!!


----------



## sara15h1986

The leg cramps have been nearly every night. It's a killer!!!!


----------



## betty14

Sara exciting! Can't believe how quick all these bumps are cooking! 

The heartburn is not fun huh! Gaviscon is a life saver usually, you can also try eating your tea early and raising the head of your bed so your not laying totally flat :thumbup:

Diddums I'm not sure about the cramps I've never had cramp at all, I do know that drinking tonic water helps tho, but not sure if its safe in pregnancy? It's the quinine in it that cured the cramp... Might be worth asking your mw if you can drink it! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

cramp is a pain but could be many reason's. hormones, weight, lack of nutrients. restless legs are worse I hated them and still sometimes get it.

sure the guidance is still avoid quinine


----------



## betty14

Oh my gosh samie I got the restless legs too! It's the worst! 

I thought the quinine was one to aviod but wasn't sure! They change their mi DS about things so quick lol! X x


----------



## Sinn

I'm not doing to bad now thanks Diddums. Haven't been sick in 8 days so am pleased! Baby moving a bit more now so feel happier x


----------



## betty14

How far along are you now sinn? 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

22+3 Betty x


----------



## betty14

Aww it's going quick huh! Glad your sickness has eased!

X x x


----------



## Sinn

Tell me about it Betty! I still struggle to go in the kitchen and bathroom but overall feeling much more human! X


----------



## Diddums

Aww Sinn you've had bad MS. Glad you're feeling better! Can't remember whether you said but has little one been kicking more? Also you having a boy or girl? Baby brain and I can't remember lol. 

I work in a lab at work and I'm being made to wear gloves for work I used to do gloveless. I now overheat within 20-30mins and start feeling dizzy. I almost threw up yesterday. So now I'm having to take a 10-15min break every 20-30mins. Bit stupid but I hate feeling sick and dizzy. Also drinking lots of water and peeing for England. Oh well baby seems happy and kicking away :)


----------



## Sinn

It's a girl Diddums, she's moved a bit more today, getting to be more like I'm used to now. DH is away so I think she is missing him, as am I! It's hot and I'm tired and not got much appetite so I think it's showing in her too. But definitely feeling movements again. 

I'm a teacher and its so hot at school. I have struggled to find maternity shorts/cropped trousers so tomorrow will be wearing last years linen shorts with a belt and a long top so you can't see they aren't done up! I'm so hot I don't care! 

My lovely friend at work bought me some of the cussons bump bath foam and shower gel today so just had a gorgeous bath. Feeling very relaxed now!


----------



## Diddums

Aww Sinn that was lovely if your friend! 

Yes I think the heat is affecting my little one as well. She moved a bit more today and is currently wriggling around in there. I swear baby has three active days then a couple quiet days lol. Luckily I was able to use my Doppler and heart a strong heartbeat so I was fine. I also think it depends where she's positioned. Because I have an anterior placenta some movements are blocked. I also think she's head up as I'm feeling low kicks and sometimes to the back rather than front lol. Still LOVE feeling her kick! 

I'm also struggling to find materniry shorts. I've resorted to wearing last years dresses and knee length leggings. However the leggings are reaching critical stretch point so need to find some maternity alternatives lol. Might check out NewLook and H&M this weekend. I think I've popped as bump more rounded and very firm. It's so odd looking down and not being able to see my feet lol. Love stroking the bump though xxxx


----------



## Diddums

How bad is it to sleep on your back or right hand side? I always fall asleep on my left hand side but usually always wake up on my back or right hand side. Should I be worried at this point?


----------



## hay246

hi diddums no don't worry just sleep how you are comfortable, i usually always ended up on my back xx


----------



## betty14

Sinn I'm so pleased your sickness is easing especially while its so hot! 

It's lovely when the babies get active I loved it! 

Diddums daisy used to have a pattern like that a few wiggly days and a couple of quieter days! 

As for laying on your back/right side I wouldn't worry too much I think that your body wouldn't allow you to lay in the wrong position for too long! 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

Thanks Betty. I am feeling better as each day goes by now. Still not fancying sweet stuff which I suppose is a good thing! X


----------



## betty14

Yeah that's not such a bad thing! I craved the caramel bunnies that are out at Easter soooo bad! I also likes things that crunched so those in the fridge were a killer ;) 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Hello everyone :flower: been a bit hectic to post. Marcus is awake in bed chattering. He is in to nananana ATM! X


----------



## sara15h1986

Private scan tomorrow. Eeeek can't wait. Taking the mums with us. Will be nice


----------



## Diddums

See sounds lovely Sara. Is that a private 4d scan? Where you having it done?

Would be lovely to see some of the photos you get xx


----------



## betty14

Anna bless little Marcus how cute! Daisy chatters away too she is saying a fair amount now too! She says yes and nods its soooo cute! 

Ooh Sara that's exciting! How lovely for your mums too! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Marcus does t say much or stand etc. he's quite backwards really but he's just lazy. 

Sometimes I feel really sad I have no family to help out etc nr by but after just 3 days I recall why I dislike them so much. Honestly ready to pack them off they are so embarrassing


----------



## sara15h1986

Nope. Not a 4d scan. I didn't want one of them. I can't imagine seeing a lot but we will see :)


----------



## betty14

Anna I wouldn't say backwards ;) be glad he is calm and in no hurry to grow up! I think they all do things when they are meant to! All babies are different! 

Have you had appointment for his 10-12 HV check yet? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Had private scan. As suspected couldn't see much as baby too big now and his head is right down below. He is though still a boy which is good as the nursery is now blue. And just waiting for the furniture to arrive. I am
Now starting to feel really tired. And have 6 weeks left at work. Grrr


----------



## Diddums

Sara how many weeks are you? Sorry keep forgetting how far along people are! 

Good that baby is still a boy and head down :)


----------



## betty14

Glad the scan went ok Sara still nice for your mums to see even tho he is too big to see all of him :) did they give you any pics? 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend we are having a BBQ for my birthday today :) 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I will be 31 weeks on wednesday x


----------



## annanouska

:flower: glad scan went ok Sara. 

Betty his check is on Wednesday :thumbup: then his jabs 1st August. 

Everything is back to normal here now phew. Been eating rubbish for 2 weeks dreading slimming group Wednesday. Ah well back to it now x


----------



## betty14

Glad your all back to normal now Anna! Glad his appointments have come in too! I'm sure you will be surprised when you get weighed! I seriously need to start losing some weight! Just trying to get myself 'there' so I can start! Need to get my op out the way then I can concentrate! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

:nope: didn't realise u had an op booked. 

Nah I've lived on takeaway near enough solid. It's been so stressful with Marcus being so bad it would get to 9 pm and I'd be starving but too lazy to cook. 

I've got myself 2 new tops this week but don't feel up to wearing them til I've lost what's gained lol weirdo :haha:


----------



## betty14

Yeah gotta lose my gallbladder its blocked and swollen and I keep getting infections so safer to get it taken out! Dreading it but has to be done :(

Lol not a weirdo! What are they like? My mum bought me a top for my birthday nothing nicer than new clothes huh! 

X x x


----------



## hay246

i had a bug friday, was sick, couldnt eat and bad stomach, still not feeling 100% today and cant eat much.. bonus for the weight loss haha, but just cant be bothered to do anything! 

glad all is well with everyone, sara how come you didnt want a 4d? they are amazing :)


----------



## betty14

Hope your feeling better soon hay, this heat doesn't help either huh!! 

X x


----------



## sara15h1986

When I had a private scan done at 9 weeks I heard a girl say, I know the sex of my baby, so I want to keep what he looks like as a surprise and that has stuck with me since ha ha and that's the only reason x


----------



## Diddums

Lol Sara that's quite funny! I can't wait to see what baby looks like. Knowing my luck baby will cover face with arms and cross legs tight and be sleeping lol


----------



## betty14

You having a 4d diddums? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Yes I am. So excited! Only 4 and a half weeks to go :)


----------



## hay246

they are amazing, it still doesnt really give show you what they look like in fairness, you can see vaguely but its still nothing like the real thing, def worth it in my eyes :D

think my fellas sis is going to miscarry now :( shes been bleeding and having pains and midwife said sunday she couldnt find heartbeat x


----------



## sara15h1986

She flipped my scan into 4d but baby too big and too low down now that we couldn't see (luckily)


----------



## Diddums

Oh hay that's awful, much love to your fellas sister and partner. Will she be having another scan? How far along is she?


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: so sorry hay, is she around 12/13 weeks now if memory serves? Hope they can give some answers or support if it is bad news xxx


----------



## betty14

Aw exciting diddums! Hope she cooperates for you on that one! 

Hay I'm sorry to hear that, I really hope they are ok :hugs: 

Anna how is Marcus now? 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hope all is ok x


----------



## Sinn

I'm planning to visit a lavender farm next week with my friend, am I ok to eat lavender scones etc?


----------



## betty14

Sinn I would ask your mw I really don't know about that 

X x x


----------



## hay246

she had a scan today and it confirmed the baby didnt make it :( sad news but i did say she has just got to look at it that the time wasnt right and that next time it will hopefully all be plain sailing as it wasnt straight forward from the beginning, but she is obviously devastated understandably :(

thanks though girls. 

sinn have no idea about that like betty says best asking midwife or samie ;) x


----------



## betty14

Aww hay that's very sad news :( hope they are all ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Really sorry for this news x


----------



## annanouska

Gutted on her loss hay. I don't like to say this often as I know a loss is just as hard even at say 6 weeks but I always think its "better" than later losses :wacko:can't word what I want to say! I'm sure she will find the strength to move forwards en the time is right x 

Betty, Marcus is much better now. He still has a few marks from the measles but had his 12 month review today and she said he was very lucky and some babies are really ill in hospital here ATM with it. 

All good on the review but he's being referred to physio for not weight bearing. I'm 90% sure it's his laziness but they're a little worried over his right ankle as it turns a bit odd. Again I think that may be him as he's very flexible. I'm ok about th referral just annoying as its wher Inhave my physio too some may as well live there. 

Need to book a drs appointment, lots of pain in my right boob all the time, not like pmt or pregnancy type pai. Wondering if its infected ducts or something ? I can't feel any prominent lumps just seems a bit odd xxx


----------



## Samie18

sorry to hear that hay. It will take a while for things to get even slightly better for her.

cant see a reason why you cant eat lavender scones unless there is some raw egg or something....

glad marcus is ok and hope the referral gives answers. and hope the boob is ok 

betty when is/was the op?

I really dont know how im not 6 stone working in this heat. its a kilker!


----------



## Sinn

Hope they are getting through it with plenty of support hay, awful news to hear x


----------



## betty14

Anna I'm glad he is mostly better now! Sound like he was lucky to not end up in hospital! 
I'm sure he won't need many appointments and it will just be because be is so laid back! Hope you get boob sorted too! Keep us posted how you get on :) 


Samie my op is on 6th aug ill be glad to get it over with I'm back on antibiotics again, 4th time in as many months :( 

I don't know how you cope in a hospital in this heat it's bad enough going there for appointments ATM! 

X x. X


----------



## MummyDonz

0.9 for progesterone. Not ovulating obviously! Hopefully that's the only reason why I haven't fallen pregnant.


----------



## Diddums

Yay it's V-day for me!! And to celebrate we're off to order our travel system, baby shop and meet my good friends week old baby girl! So excited!!!


----------



## betty14

Donz what are they doing from here for you? What cycle day were those bloods taken? 

Congrats on v day diddums! What travel system are you getting? 

X x x


----------



## MummyDonz

betty14 said:


> Donz what are they doing from here for you? What cycle day were those bloods taken?
> 
> Congrats on v day diddums! What travel system are you getting?
> 
> X x x

They were taken on cd41 as the last 2 cycles have been 48 days long! Gp can't do anything else as I already have children. I've had a transvaginal scan, blood test and progesterone check. I have to go private. I'm lucky enough to work at a private hospital so hopefully won't be quite as expensive! Seeing specialist mid August. Hopefully, the only reason why I haven't fallen pregnant in 8 months is because I haven't been ovulating. I guess that's why I'm having long cycles too!


----------



## sara15h1986

What's v day?


----------



## betty14

Donz bear in mind with such long cycles it could just be the bloods were done on the wrong day, I hope the specialist will have some answers for you when you see them! 

Sara v day is when you reach 24 weeks and the baby becomes viable :)

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

Tha ma for explaining. Wouldn't have guessed that in a million years xx


----------



## Diddums

Sara I had to google v-day first time I saw it on this forum. I was like, but its not valentines day lol! 

Hope you ladies are having a good weekend. 

MD sorry to hear your progesterone was low! Will be interesting to see whether you have another 48 day cycle. I would suggest that if you do get a temp shift this cycle, ask the dr to run progesterone again at 7dpo. Do you know how long you LP was before? Did you take you love to conceive your other LO. At least you have the option of going private. And if you just need help ovulating then a round of Femara or clomid should hopefully help. Have you considered trying soy isoflavones? They work similar to clomid and you can get them in tescos xxxx


----------



## MummyDonz

Diddums said:


> Sara I had to google v-day first time I saw it on this forum. I was like, but its not valentines day lol!
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a good weekend.
> 
> MD sorry to hear your progesterone was low! Will be interesting to see whether you have another 48 day cycle. I would suggest that if you do get a temp shift this cycle, ask the dr to run progesterone again at 7dpo. Do you know how long you LP was before? Did you take you love to conceive your other LO. At least you have the option of going private. And if you just need help ovulating then a round of Femara or clomid should hopefully help. Have you considered trying soy isoflavones? They work similar to clomid and you can get them in tescos xxxx

Fell pregnant within a few months before being on the depo and cerezette so perhaps these have effected me differently.
If AF comes on cd48 then that's 3 days time, been have slight cramps so we'll see. 
I've tried soy for 2 cycles but all I noticed was mid cycle bleeding from cd14.

Thanks for reading :)


----------



## Diddums

No worries. What days and dose did you do for soy? Sorry can't remember, but how long have you been of cerazette now? Xxx


----------



## MummyDonz

Diddums said:


> No worries. What days and dose did you do for soy? Sorry can't remember, but how long have you been of cerazette now? Xxx

Used 160mg from day 4-8, I almost forgot to use it hence taking a little late! Stopped cerezette on 3rd Dec 2012


----------



## Diddums

You could try cd5-9 at a dose of 200mg? If you don't go private before that. They do say it can take 6-12 months for body to sort itself out after BC. How long were you on cerazette and depo? Xxx


----------



## MummyDonz

Diddums said:


> You could try cd5-9 at a dose of 200mg? If you don't go private before that. They do say it can take 6-12 months for body to sort itself out after BC. How long were you on cerazette and depo? Xxx

I'm seeing the specialist sometime after Aug 15th as he's on holiday at the mo. AF is due in 3 days, that's if it's another 48 day cycle! I'll try soy again as got nothing to lose, just don't want the mid cycle bleeding really. I was in depo for a couple of years but last jab was nearly 3 years ago. Had cerezette after that up until last Dec.


----------



## annanouska

No real experience on soy here md. how is everyone? What have other mummies done with baby things? I've got so much stuff I can't store it but siously people want buy it. I have bundles of top notch clothes asking for £10 and people don't want it! Crazy! 

Need to sort it as running out of roo :wacko:


----------



## betty14

Having the same issues with stuff Anna, 

Thinking I'm gonna make a quilt of all her things and anything that doesn't go in the quilt will get charity shopped 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Betty.... It has to be done! A lot of his items we had made into the bears etc but I've still got so much. Nobody wants to pay even £10 for well over a hundred pounds of things so id rather it go to charity. I'm going to see if there are any patterns I can cut out to appliqué at a later date. 

I was keeping hold of stuff incase we had another but baby bath, cot etc store ok....clothes....not so good!


----------



## betty14

I know ppl just won't pay out huh! I don't understand it really baby clothes are in perfect condition as they never get worn more than a handful of times huh! 

You could get some of those vacuum bags, you can squish lots down into small space with them! 

Maybe just keep staples like vests sleep suits etc... 

Do you think you will have another? 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

I really don't know tbh. I've been really good, I've sorted out some neutral bits for a pink bump due sep and the rest for a nice couple at work whose little boy is 11 weeks now. The rest is going to the charity at nursery. Anything they sell in the shop 10% goes to nursery :thumbup: 

How do u feel about another Betty? I'd love to but the cost and offering decent attention to another I don't know x


----------



## Samie18

I sell everything on ebay. Put it in large bundles and sell it from about 10-15 quid. Sometimes it has to be listed a few times before it sells.

I only kept the moses basket as its brand new but sil bought it for us so feel bad selling it. I kept the crib dunno why really and her cot is a cot bed so will be her bed also thats it everything else went!


----------



## betty14

Samie, what do you do about postage on large bundles? I never seem to have any luck selling on eBay I always seem to lose out! 

Anna I'm not wanting another ATM but never say never :thumbup:

I saw the pic of Marcus standing! That's fab! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

I don't get any luck doing it either Betty! I was desperate to ttc t 3 months pp.... I couldn't imagine it now with him and a nb! 

He won't pull to stand but the fact he stood is really something as he normally. Lifts his feet and cries. That's 3 times in a year!! He does seem to go over on his ankles tho, not sure if that's normal or part of his "issue" 

Is daisy close to walking?


----------



## betty14

Did he have a sit in walker Anna? 

Daisy has taken one step on her own 3 times, she has a push along walker that she pushes all around the living room and she cruises on the furniture I think she will walk very soon! 

X x x


----------



## Samie18

I use hermes a large package upto 2kilos is £4.20. royal mail are a joke!


----------



## betty14

Ah ok! That's makes sense! Ill look into that then! 

Thanks samie! 

X x x


----------



## annanouska

Think il use them for the bits to send to the pink bump. Babes dad is my oldest friend :thumbup: 

He has a walker but we don't use it now, he just got annoyed being restrained. I've had him standing 3 times today but he went over bad on his ankle :nope: I'm not rushing walking just looking forward to him standing be nice for his knees!! 

Just had his jabs this morning. He is quite teethe so moody anyway so this can just add to it!


----------



## annanouska

Aliens have abducted everyone :haha:


----------



## Honeybear1976

I've only gone to Germany! !


----------



## Diddums

I've been quite busy and tired from lack of sleep? How you ladies doing?

Starting washing all the baby clothes today, just got to wash the blankets and sheets tomorrow then iron them. I love watching them drying on the line!


----------



## sara15h1986

Evening. 
I am
Now 32 and a half weeks pregnant. Living my pregnancy body. Never felt so confident. I've never worn a skin tight dress. This has all changed this week. I am flaunting my baby bump and proud of it. Made new friends and just absolutely living life. Nursery furniture arrived today and Alex put it all together. Once wall sticker and chair have come I will add some pictures. Until then. Here is me in my get up :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Diddums

You look fantastic Sara!!!


----------



## betty14

Anna I check in regularly but don't wanna keep posting to see where ppl are as you all obliviously have busier lives than me :haha: 

Diddums is it normal pregnancy lack of sleep or something else? 

Sara I loved my pregnancy body too! You look amazing and should definitely be proud of your bump its coming along a treat! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Betty I think it's normal pregnancy lack of sleep. One night I wa far too hot so couldn't sleep. Then I woke up with a calf cramp that was so painful I couldn't get back to sleep. Had much better sleep the past two nights so feeling much better. I also wake up a few times a night bursting for a wee lol

On the plus side hubby felt baby kick yesterday morning. Was such a lovely moment and he was so so happy! 

Time to iron all my baby clothes I've washed and tidy them away until the big day. How many clothes will I need in 0-3m? I currently have 6 vests and 8 all in ones. I guess that's enough? Just need to buy a pram suit and a going home outfit :)


----------



## betty14

Diddums I personally had more than that, you'd be surprised how many you'll go through! And you will be constantly washing! On the other hand people will buy you lots once she arrives! It's kind of a How long is a piece of string question!.....

Hope you continue to get god nights sleep! 

Yay for hubby feeling her move that's such a special moment huh! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Very special, he was in awe. He really was!

Guess I'll see what people get us. And then we can go out and buy a load more once baby is here. How many muslin squares did you? I have about 10 I think.


----------



## annanouska

Aw wow Sara u look fab :hugs: 

Diddums I battled major reflux until almost 11 1/2 months so had around 30! I think 10 is a great start. It's hard with clothes I would possibly wait and see how many you get given and what size lo is. It's fun to go and get more whe baby is with you x


----------



## betty14

I had 10 I think, I barely used them tho not sure why tho lol! I still carry a couple for just in cases tho! 

I agree about waiting to see about size and what you get bought! Even tho Daisy was over 8lb she was In newborn size and still in 9-12 now at 13 months! 

There is nothing like taking your baby to the shops for the first time! It's a lovely away to venture out for the first time without committing to being out for too long! 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

Should hopefully find out about out house offer today! Doubt we will get it but still nervous lol

And I took a bump pic at 25+4. Def notice a difference from past bump photos. Hubby is going to start taking weekly ones for me wearing the same clothes :)

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag148/diddy_diddums/null_zpsfde9e432.jpg


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: great bump there diddums, good luck with Ouse x


----------



## betty14

Diddums you look amazing! 

Good luck about the offer!! 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on much, been manic busy! I got married on the 1st August! I'm now 34 wks + 3 days and growing, I'm measuring 36 wks but midwife has no concerns xxx how are you all? Xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Me and my hubby! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## betty14

Congratulations on your wedding Louja lovely photograph, you looked stunning! 

Your measuring fine I always measured 2 wks ahead, think 2 weeks either way is perfectly normal :) 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Thank you! So excited for baby now xxx


----------



## Diddums

You look amazing Lou :)


----------



## annanouska

Lovely pic x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi ladies. Just thought I would check in. I am now 33 weeks and 2 days. Wishing the next 3 weeks away as then I finish work :)3 weeks holiday before mat leave starts. 

Work is do boring as I am sat here doing nothing so time is dragging but glad it's the weekend. Woohoo xxxx


----------



## annanouska

:flower: hi everyone, been quiet here. Hope the bumps are ok and babies too :hugs: 

It's been a bit tough for us recently as Marcus has been a bit bEhind developmentally. It's been hard as people constantly ask why he can't do x y or z. He's still awaiting his physio feet people but we think it may be hypermobile joints. Dh is very tall and flexible so may be something similar. 

The good news however is in the last two weeks he has just sprung along. He can now pull himself to standing, he doesn't even grip on may just use one hand or this morning was against the sofa drinking milk with two hands :cloud9: he can also "cruise" along the sofa, not great but considering 2 weeks ago he coldnt even put his feet down I'm so very proud he has also taken a real interest in climbing and that's where the standing started :haha: 

His speech isn't great still and hardly says anything tho yestday evening was mum or mama. He does express himself a lot with you and really wants to spoon feed his breakfast ( its a disaster!) 

He's into plain shredded wheat with milk ATM and also dried apricots after :shrug:


----------



## mrs.amillian

Hi ladies,

I'm sorry I just need to vent. I'm so so so so cross :growlmad:

This pill has messed my body up so much I just want to cry everytime I think about it, I've had 3 periods since march, and haven't ovulated once.

I have never ever been like this before, always very regular and we fell with my daughter straight away because I knew when I was ovulating.

Everyone keeps giving me excuses, maybe it's cause you breast fed, maybe because you had a c-section, maybe because you work nights etc etc. But deep down I know it's because of this pill.

I was on a 3 week stretch of nights when we conceived my daughter, the doctor wont do anything for a year to 18 months, I just feel so frustrated.
Our big life plan has been irrevocably altered and I had no warning.

I think it was so irresponsible of the GP to give me this pill with out any warnings or knowledge and I should have known better than to just take it blindly.

I dunno, just cross at everything at the mo, and everyone else seems to be pregnant.
I just feel we haven't even got a starting point to try from as nothing is working right at the mo :nope:


----------



## Samie18

Fab news on Marcus Beth! He won't stop now. Sophia still only says odd words it really annoys me because i cant wait to speak to her and have proper conversations!

Sorry you feel so crap amillian. Its a hard one to offer advise on because it could have been totally anything and not the pill. Stress, weight gain, age anything but i know its easy to feel the pill did it. All i can say is try not to stress about it because stress can alter fertility so just try relax as hard as that is and take each day/cycle as it comes and mark it off as another down to getting closer to help if nothing else happens before

x


----------



## betty14

Anna that's fab!! Go marcus!! See you were right he was just lazy :haha: all babies do things in their own time and usually one day they can't next they can!! 
Hope his physio comes through soon! Don't worry about his speech that'll come in time! Daisy says quite a few words now and a whole host of Japanese :haha:

Mrs amillian I second what samie said, I highly doubt it was the pill that did it and rather another life factor is at play, it doesn't make the journey any easier tho, trust me I know! You will find that you need that vent and something to blame I know I did! Were you using a different contraception before going on cerazette or were you always on cerazette? 

Could you ask your doctor to at least run the blood tests to confirm your not ovulating? Or send you for a scan? 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hello lovely ladies! Well I have news... .... .... I've had my baby boy!! Yes he came early, 4 1/2 weeks early! His name is Finley Alexander Charles Osborne, he weighed 5lb 6oz and is absolutely beautiful and perfect! Passed all his tests so far, we are still in hospital and he's just being treated for a bit of jaundice! Feeling a lot better than I did, I was so overwhelmed but settling into being a mummy now and can't wait to get us both home!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## betty14

Wow Louja! That's amazing congratulation!!! Massive congratulations! He is a fab weight for being early! 

He is beautiful and love his name! Welcome to the mummy club! 

Any ideas why he came early? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

LoujaOs83 said:


> Hello lovely ladies! Well I have news... .... .... I've had my baby boy!! Yes he came early, 4 1/2 weeks early! His name is Finley Alexander Charles Osborne, he weighed 5lb 6oz and is absolutely beautiful and perfect! Passed all his tests so far, we are still in hospital and he's just being treated for a bit of jaundice! Feeling a lot better than I did, I was so overwhelmed but settling into being a mummy now and can't wait to get us both home!

Aww Lou he's gorgeous!!! Glad he's arrived safely. Hope everything is going well with you. Can understand being overwhelmed esp as he wasn't due for another 4 weeks or so! Hope you and Finley can go home very soon xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

No idea why he came early... All his tests are clear. Possibly because I was doing too much... Not sure really, can't believe I got married and had a baby in 15days... May be I should get my story published in a magazine haha!! Xx


----------



## Diddums

Did you start having contractions then Lou? He's def a good weight for being early. Will you be allowed home once his jaundice clears up? Or do you have to wait for a particular milestone? Xxx


----------



## betty14

Lol def write to a magazine! That's such a whirlwind story! 

Glad he is perfect! At least you didn't have to wonder when he would arrive! 

You will Soon Settle in and you will forget what life was like before he arrived! 

Diddums how are you doing? 

X x x


----------



## LoujaOs83

He's a really good weight for being early! He's passed his tests and had blood tests for infections which have been analysed in a lab and all were clear- that was the biggest test! He needs to be feeding ok- which he really is so the only thing now is lowering his jaundice level- it wasn't high enough to be treated but because he was so close on the scale they decided to anyway which is good as otherwise it may have escalated and we would have then had to come back into hospital.
My waters went at 1:30 Wednesday afternoon and I haven't been home since! Crazy times! Amazing times though xxx


----------



## Diddums

Wow what a whirlwind. Though sounds like he's doing amazing! 

Betty, I'm good thanks. Bump has really popped over the last few days :) Finally settled on the pram and re-ordered it lol. We had originally gone for the bugaboo Buffalo but when we tried it out it was alot chunkier and harder to steer than I would have liked, and it didn't steer one handed like the Bugaboo Cameleon does. We've therefore gone with the all black frame Cameleon and extra blue fabrics. So glad my parents offered to pay lol. I feel amazing though. Love just sitting/lieing still and feeling baby kick. Although I am hot most of the time and wake up every 2-3 hrs overnight for a wee, even though I don't drink anything before bed. Good thing is that I don't seem to have any swelling so far and no glucose or protein in urine which was a worry for me. Just hoping my fingers don't swell too much as my wedding and engagement rings were already stuck (not uncomfortable though) on my fingers as i gained some weight after wedding and couldn't get them off. Just don't want my fingers to swell so much and have to have rings cut off! Good thing the last part if my pregnancy will be in the winter as that should help keep swelling down. Other than that, can't complain ;)


----------



## sara15h1986

Does that mean I am next in this group! Eeeek

He is beautiful xxxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

You certainly are Sarah! :) the thing is in the other group we're in I went first but shouldn't have at least in here I should lol! Xx loving being a mummy! Just can't wait to get home and also to show off my amazing little boy, my friends are desperate to meet him xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

I don't think this little man is wanting to come out yet. He knows I am
Still at work ha ha

Yes I bet everyone wants a cuddle xxx


----------



## Samie18

Congrats he's scrummy!


----------



## betty14

Diddums I'm sure you will love the chameleon! It would of been my first choice but just couldn't afford it! 

Glad your doing so well too that's really fab! Can you not get your rings off at all? Mine were fine till about 34-35 weeks then I had to take them off but not because I was swollen as I didn't have any swelling at all.... 

Louja you will soon be home and everyone will love meeting him I'm sure! Any idea when you will be going home? 

Sara how are you feeling? 

Samie you ok? 

X x x


----------



## Diddums

No i can't get them off at all. I put on a stone after my wedding and rings were tight then. Put on another stone since being pregnant and cant get my rings off at all :( Theyre not uncomfortable or painful, just stuck lol. Hopefully fingers wont swell much and i can get away with wearing them, then lose the weight after baby is born.

Love the Cameleon, so glad parents offered to buy our pushchair!


----------



## Samie18

we have the chameleon and love it I hate using anything else but it does take up the whole boot!

im alright ta....heading for divorce already lol j/k but I could kill him at the min
x


----------



## betty14

Aw well hopefully y will be ok then diddums just keep an eye on them! 

Glad your ok samie, what's going on with your oh? Men can be a pain in the tushy huh! 

X x x


----------



## sara15h1986

I am well thank you. I will be 35 weeks on Wednesday. I am up 12lb on pre pregnancy weight. Everyone saying I am now huge and ready to drop ha ha but I don't think he will be making an appearance yet. I think he is enjoying causing me discomfort. I am sbsolutely knackered. I finish work next week on Friday so almost there x


----------



## Samie18

Hes just gone really really lazy and selfish. me and sophia went away fri night and i just asked if he could polish the patio windows and stick the wash in and a general tidy up. I came home to the windows as i left them the washing machine doing the first wash and the clothes on the stairs so i had a moan as you do and he started moaning back that he never has time to do anything and he has to work too. But he does get time to work he just faffs about wasting time looking up things online browsing ebay cooking dinner and sitting down to eat it and anything else he can think of to waste time! I've always named him Chris wasgonna nevergonna herring but now i'm getting sick of it!


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: wow Louja. Super exciting he's so yummy. 

Glad the bumps are progressing 

Samie I do think is a man thing they just don't get it x


----------



## Samie18

i'll have to be a lesbian or single then lol


----------



## betty14

Oh I see! My bil is the same he doesn't help out round the house 'because he works all day'! 

It's different for me and oh because he is away all week so I just do it all but he does help me at the weekend a lot! 

It's hard not to get stressed about little things huh, I'm struggling a lot ATM because I'm not allowed to lift anything and got told today by the doc that I'm doing too much! It's sooooo hard when you have a lo my mum is here helping with daisy but I feel guilty because I can't do everything! 

Men will always find a way of wasting time and women usually have a 'system' that's tried and tested and works then the men will mess it up :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Louja he's stunning, well done you. I'm sure you'll be home in no time. Are you bf? 
Samie I hope chris comes to his senses, men can be a right pain in the arse!!! 
Sara how exciting not long now.
Anna great things ahead for marcus.
Diddums hope your rings don't cause you too many probs before baby comes.
Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hello all!

Sorry I haven't been in here for so long!! I have read every single post since I last came in (all 90 pages) so I feel like I know you all again.

So much going on! Happy wedding to Samie and happy first birthdays to Daisy and Marcus. 
Congrats louja he's gorgeous! Excited for the pregnant ladies too. 

As for me, Joel is now 9 months and crawling about everywhere!! 

Here's a photo of him in his outdoor swing:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 79.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## betty14

Nice to see a post from you Amelia! Hope you are well! It's fab Joel is crawling about it gets very busy when they get mobile huh! 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

betty14 said:


> Nice to see a post from you Amelia! Hope you are well! It's fab Joel is crawling about it gets very busy when they get mobile huh!
> 
> X x x

Oh yes it's impossible to do anything!! He wants to pull himself up on everything so gets very frustrated when I put him in his playpen. He wants to roam free in the lounge and I have to follow him everywhere lol x


----------



## betty14

I started out like that but then I just baby proofed everything so Daisy can just roam free and play with her toys :) it does get easier as they get bigger :) 

X x x


----------



## AmeliaLily

betty14 said:


> I started out like that but then I just baby proofed everything so Daisy can just roam free and play with her toys :) it does get easier as they get bigger :)
> 
> X x x

Really? I'm not sure we could baby proof the room, it's a rented house and there's loads of wires everywhere plus the main light has the smallest light bulb in the world so the landlady left her floor lamp otherwise we wouldn't be able to see and Joel likes to try to pull it over. There's nowhere I can put it that he won't be able to reach. He also likes to pull himself up on the tv cabinet so I have to watch him as he falls and hurts himself sometimes.


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies!

Been super busy here so whilst I have been reading I haven't been posting. We had a 4D scan done yesterday. It was amazing, our little lady is so cute! She is so much like her daddy so he is very proud!


----------



## Diddums

Aww Sinn sounds amazing. Do you have any photos you can show is? I have my 4d scan on Saturday. So excited!!!


----------



## Sinn

Here she is! Diddums it was such a great experience, we have come away with a 20 minute DVD and 549 photos!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Diddums

Wow look at her!!!! Love her little nose and hands. Amazing!

Where did you have the scan done? So excited for mine. Hope I can some nice photos, and we've gone for the DVD package as well :)


----------



## Diddums

Forgot to say, is your placenta anterior or posterior? Xx


----------



## betty14

Amelia I never leave her unattended so can always see what she is up to and sometimes it's mischief I can assure you ;) 

Does your playpen open out, could you section some of the room where it's safe? 

It's difficult in rented places because you can't change too much huh... 

It'll get easier when he is a little bigger and sturdier on his feet :) 

Aww sinn she is beautiful! Looks like she is smiling in her pic :) 
That's a lot of pictures! Sounds like you had a fab scan! 
How are you feeling? 

Diddums hope yours goes well on sat and she finally lets you confirm she is a girlie! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Awe she is cute. 

Amaelia Marcus does the same with the floor lamp. Eventually they get bored of it and move on. He used to torment our boy cat but now he's too busy trying to climb. 

I'm a bad mummy as I leave him to roam :haha: if I'm upstairs I take him up with me but I can't always see him as such. I kno if he's gone quiet its mischief. Our house is quite minimal and baby proof so he is safe. Downstairs if he's not playing he will be... 

1. In the hall playing shoes (he's obsessed).
2. Next to the cat flap that goes to the pantry (litter Tay and food room lol) posting things through it. 
3. Squeezing at the back door to go out. 
4. Pulling on kitchen cupboards (they have locks on) desperately trying to open them. 
5. Staring at himself in the silver bin reflection or.... 
6. Under the dining table (glass with a spiral colum) pushing his dummy down the spiral. 

He's quite predictable my boy! He had a bad report on Monday for biting another child :nope: then I got told he laughs when she says no and do I not say no at home :shrug: well yes and I do it all super nanny in a low firm tone but seriously he's 13 months old and wants off and doesn't understand at all what I say. 

He did better yesterday :thumbup: 

Betty have u had the op now I forgot:blush: hope u r feeling ok I'm sure ur mum is loving time with daisy. I'm so envious of families who all get along and are "normal" (I can't even tell u on here how messed up mine are they belong in prison or rehab!)


----------



## AmeliaLily

Aw Sinn what lovely pictures! Must have been an amazing experience! I never had a 4D scan as I wanted to stay team yellow I thought it might be too difficult. 

We just use a travel cot as a playpen but he hates it as he can't pull himself up on the sides as they're too high. I was thinking of getting one of those metal babydan type ones that you can even get two of and put together but they're quite expensive and he might hate that too! 

Lol @ the shoes Anna, Joel is obsessed too! Particularly my slippers. 

I think it's silly people expect babies to understand no so early. Even if they do they're not automatically going to stop at this age as they're far too curious! 

Honey I didn't realise you had moved to Germany! X


----------



## betty14

Anna that seems ridiculous I second what Amelia said at 13 months old they know what your saying but definitely don't listen because whatever they are doing is just too much fun! 

I have had my op yep, 2 weeks ago now, feeling better generally but struggling with not being allowed to do much! I'm terrible at sitting still :haha: 

Amelia that's a good idea with the baby dan style pen, my sis had one for my nephew she used to fill it with toys and he was happy :) 

X x x


----------



## Sinn

I had it done at Baby Brite in Middlesbrough when we visited my parents for the weekend. The staff were so so lovely to us. It was brilliant. It would have been easy to stay team yellow I think (sorry!) as the lady scanning asked us if we knew and focused on baby's face until we said we had already been told girl. It was such a positive experience and DH is over the moon with his little double!


----------



## Sinn

My placenta is at the back at the top. 

I'm still feeling sick but not been sick for a while now :) mostly I'm feeling well but I get tired quickly then I get annoyed with myself! X


----------



## hay246

hi everyone thought i would do quick post..

anna great news with marcus, allister is 19months and thinks the word no means 'yes please do that again' just does it on purpose he knows i mean no! just mischievous he is soooo cheeky! realising now half the things u laugh at them do when they are little u wont laugh at with the 2nd one haha!! 

honey hope you're all settled!

betty hope you and daisy are well :) 

amelia joel is so cute, 

sara bump looking fab ! 

louja big congrats are you both home now? 

sinn i had 4d and stayed team yellow it was fine :) great pic she does look like shes smiling!

samie i think all men are the same lol, bar a few, mine just tends to not listen to anything i say haha!

altho i think when we are finally in our house he is so OCD he will be proper wanting everywhere tidy so will do as i ask i think (i hope) house shouldnt be too far off now just cant wait to be in there now!! own space, noone to answer to... ahhhh bliss!!!

amilian like the others have say it is easy to blame the pill but i imagine there are other factors to your problems sadly :( hope u get answers soon. are doctors being helpful?

sorry if i have missed anyone.. i cant believe how quick time is going by! its by birthday friday and we have got our sun hol in pontins southport fri-mon so should be fun :D

x


----------



## betty14

Sinn glad your sickness has finally eased!! 

Hay it's really nice to see a post from you! When do you hope to be in your house by?
Allister is such a cutie pie! 

Me and Daisy ere good thanks! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

How u feeling today Betty? Can't believe I forgot ur op, it wasoneof them I coldnt remember if u were having it done or telling us u were getting it done :haha: 

I'm hoping physio ring today,Marcus feel roll in a lot so stands on edge where his big toe is. 

Anyone advise on shoes?imknow barefoot is best which I do but when playing outside he crawls, climbs and stands a bit so I worry about his feet? Input some soft trainer style thing s on him he used to have to keep his feet warm and he couldn't do anything as he coldnt use the grip off his toe to push up. 

I'm. To rushing out to get him cruisers just wondered what to put on for outdoor esp as. Approach the cooler months x


----------



## betty14

Anna I'm doing ok thanks just gotta try and take it easy which for me doesn't come naturally :haha: 

I would think proper shoes could help Marcus, we took Daisy to clarks and had her feet measured and she now has some cruisers, we did because she was hurting herself on the concrete outside and also when we feed the ducks or something she likes to get out the pram and walk... 

Can you chase physio they are taking their time getting him seen huh? 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

I've told the hv I chased them yday when I was there for mine and they were going to ring me?! It's annoying. I don't want to rush cruisers but he also hurts his feet outside but these little trainer ones he didn't seem to be able to manage at all :shrug: maybe in a week or two we will go off to clerks x


----------



## Samie18

clarks first shoes are really soft and light pricey but worth it x


----------



## betty14

Yeah they are a little more expensive, I think good shoes are most important thing and I love how they are fitted perfectly. 

Daisy has a pink pair with spotty bows on the front I love them :) 

Xxx


----------



## kix11

Just logged on here and seen you guys are all still posting! Ahh didn't realise should have known you would be though! 

How are you all I keep looking at all the pics on fbook our babies are all toddlers where on earth has the time gone! 

We are thinking about baby number two scary!! I never went back on to cerazette did anyone else? We are off to Menorca a week tomorrow and then will be starting to try again - can't believe I will be counting cycle days etc. again oh it's all flooding back ...... excited! 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Hey kix, nice to see a post from you!! Ooh maybe you'll have a holiday baby :) 

Scary how quick time goes by really huh! 

I went back on cerazette because my PCOS was playing up lots so I was advised to, we have no plans for a second baby at the mo so it's ok :) 

Have a lovely time on your holiday! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Nice to see you kix  

I'm back on cerazette same boat as Betty. Since I had Marcus the pcos hair growth issue I have is so bad, my shoulders look awful. One day if I can ever afford it il have lazer. I've seen a dermatologist etc but Nhs won't do anything. My chin and chest are worse but I keep happy at the end of the day there are people worse. 

I will deff take him for shoes I think as yesterday his feet were black and blue being out. I'm wondering if he will get special boots to help his ankles. I spoke to a lady with hyper mobile ankles who said it improves lots with walking but makes it much harder to learn to walk. He can cruise when he wants but crawling is quicker! 

He can bend down and get things too and uses one hand for balance. He struggles with balance a bit he is quite tall for only just getting vertical so I think it's adjusting plus he bends about due to his feet, ok I'm grumpy now I want somebody to hurry up and help his feet!! 

He looks cool today, shorts and a genuine Burberry tank top lol!! Was second hand £6! He needs a top under it but its too warm and may not fit by winter xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi kix and hay! Glad you're both well 

Sounds like you're recovering from your op ok now Betty that's good  

Marcus's outfit sounds fun! I hate the way they grow out of things so fast! 

I'm back on cerazette since January but I'm not sure when to come off it! Last time it took exactly 15 months from coming off it to giving birth and I'm not getting any younger so I'm not sure what to do really :-/


----------



## Diddums

I don't think i'll be going on cerazette after bubs is born. Will just see how it goes. And once cycles come back we can decide what we want to do about contraception.

Scan tomorrow! So excited!!


----------



## AmeliaLily

I didn't want to go back on it but I didn't know what else to go on instead. The normal pill makes my boobs soooo sore and I didn't want the coil as I didn't want it taking out when I didn't want it any more. 

Yay for scan tomorrow!! ))))


----------



## Diddums

Fair enough! I'm not sure what my alternative is either. If i do go back on the pill it will probably be cerazette again. My current thinking is that it took me 16months to get pregnant this time, so might just chance it and see what happens lol


----------



## Samie18

I never went back on cerazette did not want the depressive feelings i got on it. I went on femulen then they stopped producing it and i dont want the coil/injection/implant so i guess i'm playing a gambling game... I'm charting and using natural methods, using opks to mark my fertile times and avoiding at all cost lol my cycles are really regular and my ovulation is always 15-16 days later so so far so good! I still don't want another but Chris said he'd like another in a few years so not sure i'll get away with just one eekkkk.

Nice to hear from you kix exciting your ready for another! Have a fab holiday.

You won't be stopping Marcus soon Beth. Once his confidence is there he will be off.

Hope everyone else is good

xx


----------



## annanouska

Sweepstake for samies # 2.....il go for due December 14!


----------



## betty14

Are you ladies all on cerazette because you can't have the combined pill for some reason? 

I have a family history of thrombosis so I'm only allowed POPs personally I don't tho k cerazette caused my problems but that's a whole other story lol! 

I didn't want to go back on the pill at all but the symptoms were far worse than before I'd had Daisy and my cycles were all over the place with bleeds of 2 weeks! So I kinda had no choice! 

Amelia I would say come off the pill when it wouldn't be a bad thing to conceive, that way if it happens quickly then it's no prob :) 

Anna glad you got Marcus some shoes, how is he doing with them? 

Samie what made them stop making femulen? Do you think you might like a second baby? 

Xxx


----------



## Diddums

The scan was lovely!!! And we are definitively having a little girl!!!!! We got a few good pics of baby's profile, feet, and potty shot. The 4d freeview was nice as well. Unfortunately baby was using placenta as a pillow so we couldn't get the clearest of photos, but it was so lovely to see baby's face and hands Nice to have a growth report as well, baby is on the 50th percentile for growth, so growing perfectly. She currently weighs 2lb 8oz xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lovely pics diddums, samie we used natural method for a long time after each child and was perfectly fine. Nice to see posts from old members!! I went back on cerazette as we are not having anymore  Ollie is still breastfeeding but growing up very fast! X


----------



## Diddums

Wow can't believe Ollie is almost 2!!!


----------



## betty14

Diddums that's so cute that she is using placenta as a pillow :cloud9: 

Can't believe ollie is almost 2, it seems 5 mins since you were pregnant honey!! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

I get raised BP on the combined pill so cant have it. No idea why they stopped femulen was a bit peeved but would rather take nothing. Still dont want a 2nd but have major guilt about making her an only child but I dunno. I'd rather just get pregnant or have my uterus taken then the decision is gone


----------



## Sinn

So cute Diddums!


----------



## Diddums

Aww Samie, don't feel guilty! Is it just the bad pregnancy/birth that makes you say you don't want another one?

Thanks Sinn :)


----------



## betty14

Samie I'm on the fence, I always thought I'd have 2 but now we have Daisy I don't know if I want more, I loved being pregnant and labour wasnt traumatic or anything I just not sure if I want more or wether we should give our all to just her..... But then I think how close I am to my sister..... Argh it's hard huh! 

Never say never I think! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

horrible pregnancy. sick everyday from beginning to end including 30 mins before birth. I was 18lb lighter by the end (best diet I've ever had) I got pre eclampsia so will likely get it again. 
she was a difficult baby. she got colic and reflux. she never napped, never slept anywhere but on me or the car seat for about 7 months. Then I fought and fought to get her to sleep in her cot and finally won after weeks of many tears from us both.
but now she is such an adorable little girl so much fun so much personality just beautiful and my world so I'm now scared because I dont want to share her with another child. What if another one isn't like her what if i dont like it, she would always be my favorite. I want to give her the world rather than be a struggling parent to 2. But then I have a bro and we had a fab childhood so is it unfair to leave her alone....
it's such a horrible dilemma!


----------



## Diddums

Aww Samie, I can understand how you feel! My friend had a horrible first pregnancy. She had hypermesis gravidariim (sp?) and lost so much weight by the time bubs was born. She was also in the same dilemma. She didn't want her son to be an only child, but equally was terrified of a terrible pregnancy and lack of sleep. Her second pregnancy was a breeze and labour was a lot easier too. 

I know it doesn't mean much but all pregnancies are different. And while you could have a terrible pregnancy again, chances are you won't and the pregnancy will be a lot easier. As for having a preference over a child, I can't really speak about that. It's possible you may have a preference, based on how similar your personalities are, you will not love one child more or less than the other. But at the end of the day, you have to feel happy and comfortable having a second child, and no one can make you have one. 

Personally, i would want two kids, and would consider three if I could be a stay at home mum, that way I would be sure I could devote time to each child alone as well as doing group activities. 

Try not to let it stress you out. All babies are different. I didn't sleep through the night until I was 3 (although I didn't cry too much), where as my sister slept well from the beginning!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Lovely photos diddums!! )

Samie how far in advance of ovulation do you abstain? Also if you do have another I'm sure you'll love he/she just as much as Sophia. 

I'm thinking of trying the natural methods if I come off cerazette. I'm only on it as the normal pill makes my boobs sooooo sore and cerazette makes my periods few and far between which is good. 

Betty I always imagined you would have about 4 or 5 kids once you'd started!


----------



## betty14

Samie I agree I think you will love any more just as much, also you have experience now :) 

Amelia really!?! Do come across as very mumsy? I think big families are lovely but we couldn't afford any more than 2 I don't think! After 2 everything has to be upsized huh! 

Anyone got experience of their little peeps having night terrors? I think Daisy is ATM it's breaking my heart :( 

Xxx


----------



## kix11

Morning, 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend - I haven't had chance to come on here again since I last posted - just been reading everything. 

I always wanted at least 2 kids, its strange though because now I have Aaron I don't think I want to stop at 2 I would like 3 or 4!! I must be crazy but can't help how I feel he has changed my life so much I love watching him grow and learning so much its hilarious we can have a full blown conversation with him now and he's only 18 months his speech is brilliant and he's so funny - he adores other children so much that I know it will shape him strongly having brothers or sisters around. 

He loves his little friends at nursery and all the little ones I met on maternity leave plus he has lots of cousins which he adores. I know more kids will be tough but it excites me bring it on!! 

We have been using the 'natural' method but I didn't get periods back for ages with breastfeeding Aaron. My cycle is regular now since breastfeeding just once a day and seems to be every 27-28 days which it was when I came of cerazette. 

Betty just read your post about night terrors - Aaron had a few of these at around 11 months and again about 14 months poor little sausage! Apparently you are supposed to leave them and not wake them up but I always went in to him and gave him a cuddle or stroked his back until he calmed down and he always seemed in a deep sleep throughout. He's going through a phase at the moment of waking up all grumpy and groggy as though he's still shattered he normally wakes up all happy so not sure what that's all about. 

Think we are starting potty training soon yikes!! He tells me every time he needs a wee or a poo sometimes gets them mixed up ha! But he seems a bit young to start so not sure don't want to rush it but think I'm going to buy one and just sit him on it when he tells me and see what happens! 

We went to see In the Night Garden live at the Trafford Centre in Manchester yesterday it was amazing he loved every minute of it and kept jumping up and clapping and dancing so funny! He gets the words the wrong way round and kept shouting piggle iggle and daisy opsy, pakka makka I actually felt a bit emotional seeing him love it so much I am such a softie!!

Diddums your scan photos are fantastic!
xx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: hi ladies. Having a bad day :cry: its taken me an hour to settle him, no idea what's wrong...teeth, heat,tired or what :shrug: he's been at nursery all day and ok.miveleft him in bed now with his bear, a muslin, night light dummy and music on. If I stay up there he stands up and gets more angry. 

Plus past few days he's just been horrible, his biting has been worse he strops for no reason, if you stop him if its dangerous etc I think there would be less drama in a mass murder. I just feel so frustrated, I thought I'd be a great mum tbh but I think I'm doing poo. He's so behind to other kids and his behaviour is terrible. I know he's improving th things I just think I'm frustrated.i feel,like people will think I'm a terrible mother or do nothing with him. X


----------



## Honeybear1976

When kids are going through one of their "interesting" phases you will often feel frustration to the point of breakdown and question your ability as a mother but your ability to do anything at all!! It feels bloody awful and isolating but I can promise 99% of mothers have had a time where they have felt the same as you do now. Let me tell you when Ollie kicks off I bet he'd give Marcus a run for his money!!! The children that have the largest meltdowns are most often those who are most spoilt so I doubt ppl are thinking you do nothing with him. Biting is a phase lots of babies go through. Brandon got bitten by a kid in reception and they were 5!! I know it's difficult but try to make a conscious effort to remind yourself everything you do for him is what you feel is right at that time and you always have his best interest at heart. Also we learn being a mother is something that we need to get better at as we go along it's a learning process. Every mother is different, every baby is different. I personally think you're doing a great job from what I've seen/read on here n fb xx


----------



## annanouska

Honey we are so lucky to have you as you really have been there , done it and got the war wounds to prove it. It just seems frustrating as other parents seem to flaunt their perfect children who are well behaved and run marathons at 11 months haha! Aside from the reflux he was an easy baby, we didn't have sleep issues like Samie or Abbi so I guess it's our turn! Think il go peg the laundry out... Yes it's almost 9.30 pm but meant to be nice tomorrow and I don't have to be on suicide watch this way.... Yes he launches head first off any surface, tries to eat snails or stones and generally thinks he's mr bond. Pegging washing with him out takes an hour and If I put him in the swing he will moan I'm not pushing him!!


----------



## hay246

betty we are so near now with the house scaffolding finally came down yesterday looks amazing :D just getting tradesmen to come when they say now and get things done!! hoping in next couple of months!! 

kix have a great time in menorca, ooo baby no2 exciting! think we will think about another once we in house and settled a bit but at same time i want to enjoy allister a bit more but i know he will love having a little brother or sister! :D aaron's speech sounds amazing, allister has quite a few words now but couldn't have a conversation with him, thats brill about him telling you he needs wee poo etc, allister tries for days before he has a poo and then its massive but i don't know whether i should go doctors or not, he doesn't seem affected by it, he eats loads of raisins and that. 

i am also back on cerazette! betty i was on microgynon but kept bleeding when shouldnt have been so thats why i went on to cerazette!

diddums such a cute pic!

anna dont blame yourself, they just go through these phases and some seem to like other kids others tend to bully them.. allister is starting terrible twos early i think, he is absolutely obsessed with cars and steering wheels and when i take him off car rides etc i have the worst fits and screaming ever, its a nightmare but hes got to learn! i have also found that distracting him is better than telling him no with some things.. he kept putting stones in his mouth and when i said no he would laugh and do it more, he knew when he was doing it he wasnt meant to as he'd keep lookin to see if i was watching.. when i said eee thats not nice and said come on lets do something else he would stop as he wasnt getting the reaction..its just trial and error with a lot of things!


----------



## annanouska

Hi everyone, hope everything's ok? Physio had a cancellation today so slotted Marcus in. He is hyper mobile in his joints but other than that ok:thumbup: the are going to monitor him 3/4 months and assess once walking if he needs any aids. Se feels he is strong enough of his legs to walk any day now if he wanted :haha: she was really pleased how much he's done in 3 weeks nd also commented on how "active" and full of beans he is, she coldnt quit believe it when I said he's always this hyper (seriously he's like a whirlwind). If we co,d tame his tantrums and biting we would be winning xxx


----------



## betty14

I've been having problems, I haven't been able to post for a few days!! 

Hay glad the house is coming along nicely! Must be so exciting to be so close! 

Anna that's fab news about Marcus! Maybe now you can relax and just enjoy him! 

Hope everyone else is well, sorry for short post but I'm exhausted! 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

whats up betty hope all is ok with you x

anna thats great news, you can stop stressing now and just go with the flow, all is fine :D

x


----------



## betty14

I'm ok hay just still recovering from op! I don't have the stamina for late nights any more either lol! But I wanted to post because the forum had been messing me about! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

the worst thing ever so far happened to Sophia this morn. My bro and his gf are down with her little boy who is 4 and He opened the stair gate and they started walking down a step. Sophia then turned to get him to pick her up he didnt get it and she pulled him over and they both rolled to the bottom. ive never ran so fast within a second I was at the bottom of the stairs. She didn't pass out she was crying for about 40 mins and kept going all spaced out then when I decided to take her hospital she started to be ok. She has carpet burns to her spine and hips a scuff on her shoulder and ankle and a little cut on her head a big red mark is now showing on her cheek so I'm expectig a black eye. Just thinking the worst with internal bleeds etc etc but she seems ok just gone down for her nap but its normal nap time so fingers crossed =o(


----------



## Diddums

Oh no Samie, how awful! Bet you literally flew down those stairs! Hope Sophia recovers quickly. If you're worried at all just take her to hospital again. Better safe than sorry x


----------



## betty14

Samie sorry to hear that! How terrifying for you! Hope Sophia is ok today and doesn't have too many owies from her tumble! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

How is s


----------



## Samie18

Amazingly shes just normal. I just keep getting a horrible sick feeling every time i go up the stairs and can just visualise them falling and the horrible helpless feeling. It such a horrible sound and all i remember saying was oh my god and running it really is horrible knowing if you had just spent 2 seconds more paying attention it wouldn't have happened. I'm so on it with the stairs because i've dreaded her ever falling down the stairs so i never leave her. HORRIBLE HORRIBLE HORRIBLE you just think the worst and when i saw her lying scrunched at the bottom of the stairs....well i can't even express the feelings =o(


----------



## Sinn

Have any of you ladies got any recommendations for a Moses basket? I bought a lovely one with a great stand but it was recalled so it had to go back. I kept the stand as its really sturdy and fits most size baskets. I would like one with padded sides and I'm going to put a new mattress in so that's not so important that its thick etc.


----------



## Samie18

i got a clair de lune rocking moses basket and honestly she slept in it for about 4 hours max in her life time she hated it! Probably just my baby but not sure if its because she couldn't see out so we bought a little crib and she still didn't sleep in that for months lol


----------



## annanouska

Glad she is ok samie. It is a worry, several yrs bk I fell down ours here and got a spiral fracture to leg! I wasn't even rushing just missed a step? 

Sinn personally don't like Moses baskets and never used one. If lo is big baby u can't use for long. We got a wooden crib used from day 1,til 6 months. We were lucky he was a good baby and slept great but he's making up now I think he will be a hard toddler x 

How ru feeling Betty? Mar us had night terrors ydaytoo poor things :hugs:


----------



## AmeliaLily

Samie that must have been sooooo scary!! Glad she's ok, I think they bounce back a lot quicker than we think x 

Anna don't be so hard on yourself! Marcus is just fine and all babies/toddlers have their moments so no one will judge you x 

Betty hope you're recovering now. 

Sinn I got the £25 Moses basket from Asda and a stand from a car boot sale. It did the job just fine. He was in it til about 4 months, if a bit squashed x


----------



## AmeliaLily

Oh and I wouldn't worry about padded sides, as babies don't move! X


----------



## Diddums

I've gone for a swinging crib as they're easy to swing and slightly bigger than moses baskets so should last longer :) xxx


----------



## betty14

Sinn I was given a Moses basket and Daisy never slept in there! I put her in it but she would just cry! We also had a swinging crib and it was a life saver! She stayed in there till she went in her big cot! 

Anna and Amelia I am doing well thanks!! Feeling much healthier now and just glad to not get anymore pain and infection! 

Daisy is walking unaided more and more indoors now! Don't think it'll be long before she ditches the crawling altogether! She still prefers crawling to get places fast tho haha! 

Xxx


----------



## Sinn

Thanks for the advice ladies! We will have a big cot for her but I wanted a moses for downstairs and for the first few months upstairs. First day back at work for me for 5 and a half weeks and I'm shattered! 39 working days until I finish x


----------



## Diddums

At how many weeks are you going on maternity leave Sinn? 

Ladies do we fill in the birth plan part of our blue book ourselves or do we do that at midwife appointments? When are we supposed to fill them in by? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Sinn

I finish at 36+5 but leave starts at 38+1 because of half term. I just hope I get that far! 

I think the birth plan part is filled in with the midwife? I am going to write some notes down and staple them to the front of the book.


----------



## betty14

My midwife said to write bits in in pencil and then we went over it together! 

Sinn I had our Moses downstairs too!! Must be hard having had 5.5 weeks off to go back! Especially when your at the point of getting tired again! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:happydance: walking daisy!! 

Marcus has been walking with push along toys :happydance: if anyone's watched a "slow" developer u can get how ridiculously exciting it was! Like everything he does it when he wants but in these 3 weeks he's gone from physically not being able to put his feet on floor to walking along with toys :thumbup: 

It's taken me a long time to accept he is a bit different, he does things in a different way and plays in different ways etc and rather than trying to make him fit to the norm I'm now working out how we can adjust things for him. Since I've been doing this things have been better. I've been super nannying at bed when he's trying to climb out his cot....seriously?! He hates being shown how to do things and needs to do them himself. Even down to the slide, I can't sit him at the top and help him down. He needs to reverse himself to the top then pushes himself feet first on belly :shrug: I'm designing activities to try abd help him learn but for him to do it himself. 

When I was small I got a toy push a long dog from Harrods :cloud9: its like a walker type thing. I was never allowed to get rid of it (was called rufus!) and I've kept it all wrapped up. It still has the Harrods label :haha: I'm going to get it down for Marcus, he loves dogs and can push it along or sit on it too. He has a name tag saying belongs to me so I'm going to get one saying loaned to Marcus!


----------



## Diddums

Aww Anna that's so cute about the toy! And fab that Marcus is walking with toys! Boys often develop at bit slower, I've heard. You seem in a better place with regards to Marcus and I'm really happy for you. I think everyone has a habit of comparing their baby to someone of the same age, but it doesn't really work like that. My godson was an early walker at 10months, whereas my friends little boy didn't walk until 16 or so months. And he's now caught up, he was just a slower developer. 

Can't believe I have 6.5 weeks of work left until maternity leave. Also can't believe I will be 30wks on Saturday!!!


----------



## hay246

thats it us as mothers always compare to others, but they are all so different we shouldn't but we cant help it lol!

allister also hated his moses basket. wouldn't bother with one again dont think. 

great news for him though marcus.. and yay for daisy! bet u are so excited to finish work diddums altho i didnt finish until about 2 weeks before, but i am glad as i would have just been bored and i was 11 days over! 

sinn i thought the birth plan was so pointless went through it all in detail and then got to hospital and they asked me all the same details again, didnt even look at it! annoying!!


----------



## betty14

Anna that so cute about the toy! 

Has anyone told you he is different? 

I didn't walk till I was 18 months old! I didn't sit up unaided till I was 9 months! Where as my friend walked at 7 months! All babies are different and do things at their own speed! 

I think Marcus is perfect and you sound as though you've turned a corner and are enjoying him again :) 

Diddums it's gone so fast! Only seems like yesterday you found out! Are you all ready for her or have you still got bits to do? 

Hay hope you are well :) 

Xxxx


----------



## annanouska

Regarding birth plan... I did one nobody read it or cared and I ended up with a v diff birth to what I wanted but had to due to how it was going. 

Not been told he's different Betty just an observation. He's not so different he sticks out he just goes about things differently, hates crowds, has no issue with loud noises like tools fireworks etc but s


----------



## hay246

i dont think he is different he is just himself. they all have their ways and things they like dislike, hes fine :D


----------



## Samie18

all I'll say is you cant plan birth....

marcus is just perfect
xx


----------



## betty14

I agree Marcus is just Marcus he is perfect! 

My mw told me to write my birth plan in sand because things can change in an instant! I just wrote basically whatever I needed I'd have etc I did write on there that I wanted skin to skin straight away and that I was happy to have the injection for placenta and baby could have vit k injection but that's all! 

Samie is Sophia ok now? 

Xxxx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Betty :) I have enough clothes etc. Just need to stock up on nappies and wipes lol. I have the nursery and pram being delivered mid October, so mostly i think im ready :)

Regarding birth plan, i would ideally like a water birth, but happy to go with the flow. I want skin on skin straight away and to bf before baby is taken away to be measured etc, maybe delayed cord clamping if possible.

Whats the pros and cons of having the injection for delivering the placenta?


----------



## AmeliaLily

Anna, Marcus is just fine, I wouldn't worry so much, easier said than done I know  

I had a swinging crib which was great as it meant I could keep him in my room for longer haha  Joel didn't mind his Moses basket, in fact he'll sleep anywhere (apart from on me). I always say he's like a cat and would fall asleep on a washing line if he could heehee. 

Sinn I was in your position this time last year! I didn't quite make it to half term so I left a week before I think. 

I've just gone back to work, but have tomorrow off whoop whoop!! 

Glad you're feeling better Betty x


----------



## betty14

Diddums I asked the same question and was told that the injection just speeds it up and as it can take up to an hour I believe, I delivered the placenta while Daisy was having skin to skin and her first bf :cloud9: 

Samie may have a more informed answer tho :) 

Definitely stock up in nappies and wipes! In Asda you can get 12 packs of wipes for £10! 

Amelia Joel is the opposite to Daisy, she still naps on me which I totally don't mind, one day she wont need me ao ill make the most! I've never been able to put her down to nap she just wakes up :shrug: 

I bet it's hard going back to work huh? I still don't think I could leave Daisy ( sad mummy alert! :haha: ) 

Xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

I didn't have a birth plan as I didn't want to be disappointed if it didn't work out as the plan said, which was probably a good thing for me in the end, but I know some people like a plan ;-)

It is pretty hard going back to work but I'm part time doing 2 days over 3 so hoping it will be manageable. And my mum looks after Joel at the moment which is nice  x


----------



## betty14

I think it's fab your mum has him! And the fact your not gone many days is good! I bet your mum loves it too huh? 

Xxx


----------



## Sinn

I'm going to write my birth plan as more of a list of things DH and I will forget in the moment-things like students are allowed, delayed cord clamping if no problems and being open to any pain relief! I should also put "known to become hysterical, please slap across face to calm down"! Heehee! Other than that I'm happy to go with the flow as the medical team see fit. I see it as I've never had a baby before and they have delivered many! 

Long hours + a busy class = a tired and achy teacher! Lots of people commented today on how massive bump is too-grown overnight as they only saw me on Monday!


----------



## Samie18

only things you can plan are delivery of placenta. ( providing you dont bleed because if you do they will give you drugs anyway)

the injection speeds things up and reduces your chance of bleeding, usually the placenta is out within 10 mins
No injection means it can take upto 1hour before it delivers and if it hasn't delivered within the hour then they will offer the injection. You can bleed more after delivery whilst waiting for it.

you can plan if baby has vitamin k or not and if so whether oral or injection. 

you can say what pain relief you want but stay open minded because you just never know and even if you dont want a epidural you might at the time and its not about failing if you do.

students yes or no

who will be with you

if you want baby straight skin to skin or cleaned and wrapped first

who will cut the cord

feeding choice. just be prepared that some babies are a pain in the butt to bf and take a while to get going so dont get too frustrated and give up early because it can work

everything else is down to fate.

Sophia is just fine I cant remember what my house was like before it was filled with giggles and smiles =o)


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: I wish e could have a baby party :haha: 

Can I recommend to the bumps....washable wipes!! All the way 100% better than disposable at cleaning poo. I got the cheeky wipes kit which I'm f ding easy but you could make them or buy cheap ones off eBay. We started as we were battling nappy rash and cotton wool was a pain but he was a serial pooper and at 10 months could easily go 6/8 times a day and I would use 3+ wipes to clear it. Now I use one and it just sticks to it right away no smearing around. I didn't go for the whole cloth nappy route but I'd rate wipes to anyone. Hubby thought it was weird and "hard work" but now he is converted. 

I'm still full of a cold, had that collapsing episode with a temp of 34 then I've been battling 39/40+ past few days, feel so bad I missed work they make you feel really guilty. 

Tanks for all the kind words for Marcus, I don't hold much hope of him being too normal, I'm so e what eccentric! 

My placenta was delivered really quick, I had the jab and lo had vit k. I wanted skin to skin but I asked him to go to hubby as I was getting stitched and it as categorically the most horrible experience ever ( I do t think it is for everyone but by this time it was 57 hrs and I think I was traumatised!) and I remember being to,d skin to skin regulates their heartbeat so I thought if he was on me I may make him anxious, I was actually hysterical :blush: 

I'd rate a student deffo, I had one and she was so nice....hate to say it but nicer than my mw :blush: she'd had 4 children herself and was so down to earth. She made me laugh commenting on my designer vagina and how good it looked after my stitches!

My birth was so different from what I'd wanted but we both got through it ok and that's all that matters. A mw told me, your first you are terrified of the unknown... Ay more and you are terrified as you do know!

Xxxx


----------



## betty14

Sinn I basically did the same with my birth plan was whatever I needed if and when, my only dedicated were placenta and vit k injection and skin to skin with bf! 

I also had a student mw she actually delivered Daisy :) she was amazing! All the mw's that I had were actually I was really lucky! Because I was induced and laboured through the night I had one to one care most of it! 

Anna sorry to hear your so poorly :( hope your better really soon! 

What do you do with the wipes? I'd be interested in them but don't really know what they are all about? Where do you out the used ones at home and when your out? 

Samie that's such a lovely thing to say! Sophia is a very lucky little lady! Glad she is ok after her tumble 

Xxxx


----------



## annanouska

:dohh: he's just dangled head and shoulders out the clothed on lowest setting....then tried climbing out again :nope: seriously he's like some daredevil all of a sudden. I've just ordered the British bed bumper (purple daisy) thing in case I have to take the side off. 

Tree is a great wipes video on cheeky wipes website but basically its a Tupperware type box with a laundry bag in, fill box with water and some tea tree oil put wipe in box when used. Wash with laundry or separate if you feel too freaked out. I wash mine with the clothes and when I do the bedding and towel I throw them in with them at 60. Your clothes are always clean. When I'm out I put them in el cheapo nappy sacks then in a food bag just incase. U get a "wet bag" in the kit but I thought the sacks were easier 

I have to be better for tomorrow as he has water babies. I'm going ill or not xxx


----------



## hay246

lol doing the whole reusable wipe thing would freak me out haha, i couldnt do it lol


----------



## betty14

Anna they sound fab, ill take a look at the vid and see if I could make a few to try! 

I hadnt heard of those bumpers before! What a fab idea! 

I co sleep with Daisy still, but when she is a little older we will put her into her bed and I might get one of those as it seems better for tiddlers! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

We never co slept and deff couldn't now he's such a fidget of a night it's ridiculous 

We went to water babies today, I dosed up on pills!! He loved it as I thought he really is a water baby. We jumped into an older class as he's over one but you can't tell he's new! He's even swum through a hoop underwater, his leg kicking was prob the best in class but needs to work on his breath holding which I've been trying for a while. We have enrolled on the course....£13.50 a week!!!! He needs it tho as he is so overconfident in water. Xxx


----------



## betty14

That's fab you've found something that he loves! Seems very steep tho! Is it at your local leisure centre? 

Daisy won't sleep in her cot now she hates it, and being as tho its just me in the bed all week it's no issue and tbh it feels more natural to me having her in with me! We both sleep better I think! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

It's in a hotel, its a national thing though. It is very steep but we have a big pond thing outside our house and seriously he see water he's off and wants in. He stands longingly at the bath. Ive been taking him since a few weeks but ive never taught such young children so its helping me too. I do think the cost is far too ott, was great seeing him sim on hi own tho :cloud9:


----------



## annanouska

Just me again girls need a friendly ear...tmi alert :blush: 

I've been o. Cassette again now about a year, had a few irregular mini Leeds whilst settling then nothing which is normal for me when on it. I came on last Saturday really light, barely even needed a liner and its lingered since. Tonight tho I've had some "large" ( I've known worse when I had AF but compared to how it has been) gushes and clots and now I seem a bit more heavy :blush: I know its prob normal but I keep worrying somehow I was pregnant or something and the pill caused me to m/c then I feel all guilty in case that did happen :dohh: xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna the lessons sound amazing! 

As for the bleeding I'd say it was normal of your not in loads and loads of
Pain with it? 

Especially if it has only been spotting to start off... How do you feel? 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:dohh: it seems to have settled again. I've had bad ovary padin but not cramps. Weird eh :shrug: no IDE why I got in a drama last night, still got that cold thing so prob feeling sorry. 

Hope everyone has good weekend xxxx


----------



## betty14

Glad it's settled again Anna! 

Hope your cold goes soon, makes you feel proper rubbish huh! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

id say it was normal too cerazette is random!


----------



## annanouska

:hugs:I back to normal now :haha: it is random indeed. Hope everyone's well. The temperature has really dropped here. Now he won't have his sleeping bag or blanket I have got him some sleep suits but need some more and long sleeved vests. Would you just do the vest, sleep suit and a blanket as a token gesture:dohh: or do I put a fleece suit over than too? I'm rubbish with temperatures I have thermometer in his room and down stairs as I've no idea! 

Hubby is working all weekend, I feel,really fed up as I've no money left after getting his swim lessons and a few birthdyw gifts for people, the weather is meh and I've not really been out as I've been poorly. May go for a drive later :shrug: 8.30 am we were painting at the dining table, he did a good job until he started eating it. It's crayola kids washable non toxic so I presume he's fine....worrying bit is he was going back for more. 

What's the consensus on play doh? Is it 2/3 yrs? I hate the stuff but trying to think of crimbo and activities.i think you can make it x


----------



## Samie18

sophia just has a sleepsuit at the min but thats because its been boiling. when its cold she has a veat and sleepsuit then quilt. our house is quite a toastie one so rarely cold. 

I tried her with play do but couldnt stand the mess so swiftly removed it lol


----------



## betty14

Daisy just wears pj's or a sleepsuit at the mo and when it gets cold ill add a vest, she won't keep a quilt on so I will put her in a sleeping bag when it gets v cold, think the rule of thumb with clothes is one more layer than you, but I'm sure you do it right without realising! Marcus is big enough to let you know if he is too hot/cold now anyway! 

Play doh is non toxic so whenever you feel is right then go for it, but tbh I don't think he will really know what to do with it yet :shrug: 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

I don't think he would have a clue either!! Think the bottome teeth are moving he has teething nappies and two red patches on his jawline. Like the teething red cheeks but along the jaw line. He's quite unsettled tonight oh fun xxx


----------



## kix11

Hiya, 

Just got back from a fab holiday in Menorca a week is nowhere near long enough!! Ha! Freezing at home just reading your posts about what to put little ones in over night and I am totally confused since getting back because it feels chilly. Aaron loves his blanket its a proper little duvet and he seems quite attached to it so he has that and before we went on holiday he was in shorts and t-shirt p-j's but has been in long sleeve pj's the last 2 nights. Will probably add a vest underneath when it gets to winter and might try him in his sleeping bag again but he doesn't seem to like them anymore. 

Sinn on the moses baskets Aaron really liked his and slept in it great from birth to about 15 weeks so not a long time but he was a big baby. Our bedroom is not huge so it was just right to have next to the bed and then we actually moved him into his cot in his own room at 16 weeks as he started sleeping through the night and had outgrown the basket. I remember being really nervous but it was the best thing really as he was used to his bed and his own space from a young age. 

Well our ttc baby no 2 journey has started already. My AF came early my cycle was only 23 days which is a bit strange as my cycles are normally 26-27 days I remember from last time I always ovulated on day 10 or 11 so not sure where I am up to really this time around. I am on cd 13 today and I am pretty positive I ovulated on Saturday which would be cd 11 but who knows really!! Had lots of time with hubby on hol so we might be in for a chance! Ha! 

I have still been breastfeeding Aaron just once a day for the last few months in the mornings and I always wanted or hoped he would self wean and that it would happen before baby no 2 came along. Strangely with no pushing from me or anyone else he woke up on holiday on Thursday morning and didn't want it and hasn't asked for it since which is totally out of the blue he is normally desperate for it in the morning and shouts mummy mummy mummy until he gets what he wants ha! 

I am a bit confused with how I feel about it though, on one hand I am so pleased it happened when I wanted it to without fuss and it was his choice entirely. But on the otherhand i feel so sad it has finally come to an end it has been really difficult to breastfeed him for such a long time I suddenly feel a bit useless and its so silly but that he doesn't need me anymore. 

He is such an independent funny little thing so pleased we had such a strong bond for all this time I just sometimes feel that I spend so much time away from him with work that I hope he still feels that bond with me that I feel to him. Sorry for the soppy verse feeling a bit emotional .... end of a journey!! 

Beginning of a new one soon I hope xx


----------



## betty14

Anna we have teeth on the move too it's horrid huh :( 

Kix how wonderful that you've started already!! How long did it take you to conceive Aaron? 

Well done on bf for do long, I can sympathise be aide the same happened with Daisy, she was just having one at night in the end then she started to refuse it or would bite me, then they night after her birthday she refused and that was it, I offered for a few weeks but she never wanted it and I guess I would of dried up pretty quick :shrug: 

I would have carried on for a lot longer had she wanted it! 
It's an odd feeling when they stop, I too felt like I was useless lol! 

Was your holiday nice? Where abouts did you go? 

Xxx


----------



## kix11

Betty we went to Cala n Porter in Menorca it was a really lovely place very family friendly. We had a villa with a little pool and there was two gorgeous beaches in walking distance. Aaron loved every minute he was up late dancing and running round the marina and he was made up with the beach! 

It took 4 months to concieve Aaron I remember it feeling like forever at the time but it was really quick! 

Funny I never thought I would breastfeed for so long but just really pleased it has ended without force or tears. He refuses to drink cows milk in the morning though I can just about get a small cup down him at bedtime. 

I'm really tired tonight after my first day back at work blurgh can't wait for my Wednesday off with Aaron! Xx


----------



## annanouska

Aw so exciting kix. I still don't know how we feelq about it yet :shrug: maybe u and hay will be bump buddies again :haha:

Well done on the bf. I do feel sad we coldnt but we are bonding now, I think I for d the first year hard with my pelvis etc. I think sometimes its hard being isolated too but much better now. 

Kix have you moved your location used to be Manchester now merseyside?im sure somebody was moving but I'm sure it was hay, Amelia,and diddums? I've still got baby brain xxx


----------



## kix11

I live in Liverpool Anna but work in Manchester maybe that's what you remember! 

Why are you isolated? 

Xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone.....sorry. Haven't been on for nearly 8 months!! I had a little baby boy called Finlay in jan  I imagine it may take me a week to catch up on all the posts hehe


----------



## MrsHopeful

So a little update from when I was last on here........I developed Pre-enclampsia so was in hospital from 39wks....after a few days they started inducing withpessaries....this didn't work so I went on a drip & in under 6 hrs I had a baby boy called Finlay. Labour was so fast I only had time for gas & air (or the midwives didnt like me lol).....i was pushing for ages....couldn't get the baby out & his heart rate was dropping so I had forceps and an episotomy (& a tear)....but avoided C-Section. Then he got jaundice so was in a bilirubin tray or a few days. After 10 days in hospital I was too tired to post on here....as i tried to breastfeed & pump for 8weeks with a baby who didn't sleep much....sorry. Then I never got round to coming on. I love being a mummy. Finn is 8 months old soon....that's flown by! Congratulations on e new babies & BFPs since I have been gone.

He has just got his first two teeth coming through now. I had better get some sleep in case his teething pains wake him through the nigh x


----------



## Samie18

nice to hear from you mrsh!


can't believe it's been so long. but then time does fly when your life revolves around the bubbas!


----------



## betty14

hi mrs H its nice to see a post from you!!

cant believe finlay is 8 months old already! it goes by far to fast huh!! mummy hood is an adventure tho huh! are you going back to work soon? 

kix, sounds ideal, glad you enjoyed it! we have just booked our first family holiday, we are going to centre parcs... me and oh have been about 9 times but will be first as a family :)

glad for you that the bf ended nicely :) it makes it feel like a natural transition huh! 

anna what do you mean by isolated? 

funny ole weather we are having now huh! cant seem to make its mind up here now! 

hope everyone is well :)

xxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Samie.....time does indeed fly by with a baby to look after 
Betty.....I am back in a week and a half :-( I really don't want to go back but bills.must be paid I suppose. I can hear him kicking his cot.....better go get him....will be on here later x


----------



## Diddums

Wow MrsHopeful can't believe it's been that long already :) Finley must have changed loads in 8 months. Have you started weening him? xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Yes.....we started at almost 6 months......he LOVES his food......he sometimes makes a face & blows raspberries....then goes or more of what he has just made a face at haha......so funny. He has to feed himself though.....he is definately very independent & stubborn....le his mamma haha. Black currants and blackberries & strawberries are his fave & he gets juice all down his arms lol.


----------



## kix11

Hi mrs hopeful wow can't believe your little one is 8 months old! 

Great he loves his food it's so lovely watching them. Aaron loves his food now he will eat pretty much anything we put in front of him but its took ages to get to this he wasn't a good eater until about 13-14 months he ate like a sparrow until then ha ! 

Day off work for me tomorrow can't wait. Meeting my friends and their little ones Aaron loves his little mates its so cute! Xx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs:hi everyone. Mrs h can't believe its been ages. 

Prob did get in a muddle kix! 

I'm still bleeding :growlmad: its just enough to be annoying. 

We keep getting asked if we are having another it gtd very boring after a bit. I'd love to but tm cost is putting me off and I'm enjoying Marcus and working hard with him ( he's just climbed on the shelf.....:dohh: for a boy who doesn't walk he could live in the trees!) 

By isolated I meant ( cue violins please....) I've no family up here, hardly know many people, none of my "friends" visited or called. So with all the pain i was in with pelvis etc i just struggled on my own a lot and I worry with 2 how I could do say swimming with Marcus etc. I'm becoming good friends with somebody from baby group she watched him when I had physio last week that a help. 

I took the front off cot last night as he's trying to get out each night. I had a wedge to stop falling out. Once asleep he dint fall out and sttn but got up a few times to play in his room before bed! I don't know if we will continue il see how he does.he want upset at all and 7 am stood at dh side of be looking very pleased. Think il pop a gate on his door, going to go to kiddicare sometime to get one. Kix its in aintree that's as far to Liverpool I've got (alongside Speke!). I tend to go to Manchester a lot to shop 

How is everyone


----------



## Samie18

beth im in manchester next week we must arrange to meet!!!


----------



## kix11

Yeah kiddicare is pretty good Anna isn't it! Only round the corner from me! 

Manchester for shopping is brill but sometimes I hate working in the city centre because its far to tempting having all the shops right outside the office! 

Where abouts do you live in Lancashire? 

I am feeling so different about trying to conceive this time round much more relaxed but this two week wait is bringing back lots of nervous impatient feelings! Xx


----------



## annanouska

Live near haydock. We ventured to Liverpool after kiddicare.... We soooooo got lost! I did find china town and we went to the cathedral but also found some nit nice places, think we ventured unknowing into the red light district. Will take mil next time since they are from Liverpool. 

I'm going to have to try a diff pill at this rate as I'm still suffering with "af" 3 weeks on. 

I think ttc siblings is less stressful as you understand it more. Hope everyone's well. We have swimming later hope he naps first!


----------



## kix11

Haydock is in Merseyside so Liverpool is really close to you then! 

Enjoy swimming! We take Aaron to waterbabies too on a Saturday he loves it got the first one back this weekend but hubby taking him as I've got to work at the weekend boo:( 

xx


----------



## hay246

i would love to go waterbabies but where i am there is nothing on around here its pants!! 
i am going to get my next batch of cerazette and then once they are finished i will just stay off pill then and not try/not prevent method! 

x


----------



## betty14

Hey ladies! Hope you are all well and little people too! 

It's nice to see so many of the 'original' gang back! I'm sitting in the car outside hobby craft waiting for Daisy to wake up haha! 

Have an order for some bibs so need to get the fleece :) 

How many of you use reins? If you do which did you get? I like the look of the little life backpack reins, seems kinder and also can be used as she grows for nursery etc! 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

hi betty,

i dont use reins, allister seems to throw himself on the floor once he realises they are on, but my mum has used them and he is ok with her, lol.. i had some little bat ones that were cute and also tommee tippee ones the little life ones look cute, i think i will try them again though once he will actually walk a decent distance but at moment i take pushchair and once he is done with walking i just put him back in as otherwise he wants to be picked up and he is just getting too heavy! 

dead exciting have ordered everything for our bathroom and shower room :D
x


----------



## kix11

Hiya Betty, 

I love the little back pack reins! I bought some cheap reins off the internet when Aaron started walking at Christmas but he point blank refused to wear them from day 1 just sat on the floor and screamed ha! Lots of my friends little ones use them great. 

I tried numerous times to put them on him and even when he was a confident walker I would put them on him and not hold on to the handle and he would just pull at them and scream. Eventually I gave up! Ha! He is actually pretty good at holding hands and stopping when I say and I only let him run off in the park or where there are no roads etc. it was mostly pedestrianised on holiday and he had so much fun with the freedom of walking everywhere. 

God knows what its going to be like if I get pregnant again although he will be a lot older by the time baby no 2 come along so hopefully he will be ok with walking with me! 

I am symptom spotting like crazy I didn't think I would feel like this but so excited and impatient ha ha!


----------



## kix11

just seen your reply Hay sounds like you had a similar experience! I used to panic about Aaron falling over when he was really little and used to grab hold of his hood on his coat all the time! My mates would yank the reins to stop their little ones going face forward but it looked a bit painful to me poor little things! 

I have seen the wrist ones don't think Aaron needs them now but they might have worked for him thinking back! xx


----------



## hay246

haha kix when i put them on him he would just lean back and he would be dangling, i thought well this isn't whats supposed to happen, was safer not having them! lol. and im same he will walk holding hands by roads etc, and then when theres not he just wonders off and does his own thing, although he also likes going the opposite way!! 

and i can only imagine the waiting game is annoying lol.. although you probably think you will be more relaxed second time round.. i guess not haha! i have got another 3 months supply, so will stop after that, and then just get my cycles back to normal with periods for couple of months and then just not actually try as i think thats the only way my mind wont constantly think about gettin pregnant ! lol xxx


----------



## Samie18

I got boots cheapie reins and used them twice. she hated them and is actually really good with holding hands unless in the supermarket! she walks everywhere so cant complain


----------



## betty14

Thanks ladies, think ill go ahead with the backpack as opposed to 'proper' reins, seems most little peeps hate them huh!! 

We turned Daisy's cot into a bed onsat and she has slept in it really well the last 2 nights :happydance: not counting any chickens yet but think I was right about her hating the cot :) 

Hope everyone is ok :)

Xxx


----------



## hay246

ah thats great betty hopefully she will be fine in there, i haven't entertained it yet, i think he would get out and mess around and until we are settled in the house with him in his room properly we will do it then when we feel hes ready :D x


----------



## betty14

Hay that's exactly the right thing to do! No point until your all ready! We only did it because she hasn't slept in her cot in months so figured we had nothing to lose! 

Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey everyone. Sorry I've been so slack. 
So my baby boy was due 25th September but decided to make an early appearance on the 3rd. My labour was very quick, 4 hours but should have been quicker as I was actually fully dilated but wasn't checked. But that doesn't matter. He arrived and the poor little night was badly bruised from where he was just sitting there ready to come out. 
He spent 10 days in intensive care as he was acting like a prem baby and having apnea's and forgetting to breathe but all is good now and we are all home together as a family.
He was born weighing 6lb 4 and his name is George William Eastaugh and I am completely in love with him :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## betty14

aww congratulations Sara! What a lovely photo! Glad he is home with you now! Are you enjoying mummyhood? 

Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

I absolutely love it all, apart from the smell of him right now!!! Waiting for him to stir so he can be changed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kix11

Ahh gorgeous little boy Sara! 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Aww glad you are loving it! He sure is a cutie pie! He looks like you too I think :) 

Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Aww he's gorgeous Sara. Glad you're all home and settling in to motherhood! Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Congratulations Sara he's delicious  Lovely family pic. Can empathise with the icu stay, glad you're home now. We've now pretty much settled in, in Germany. Kids in school n nursery n hubby starting his German course 3rd wk of October. We've bought an old but lovely vw multivan classic and ive booked legoland Denmark to give it a run and a short break for us! Ollie has recently had his 2nd birthday n is growing up at the rate of knots lol.


----------



## kix11

Honeybear have you moved to Germany? Wow how did that come about?xx


----------



## hay246

ah sara big congrats hes lovely, glad all is ok and you are home now :)


----------



## Samie18

Congrats Sarah! Love the pic x

Fab you are all settling in in Germany Honey.

Sophia is and will be in her cot until she's about 5 lol j/k i dont know when i'll make it a bed. Shes quite happy in her cot and i think if i make it a bed she might not sleep so well. she still fidgets and ends up in all positions so until she stays upright rather than across i guess i'll leave it


----------



## hay246

yea i dont really see the issue unless they are climbing out or having problems etc. :) best to leave them if they are settled.


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: awww little george is cute :flower: many co grats to you all. 

Betty does she have a bed guard or anything? We have that bumper under the sheet as he rolls and turns around so much its unreal but he does like being barless! He does sometimes get out of bed and faff until more tired thn drops off on the floor :shrug: I just put him back in bed.he can get In bed but sleeps on a mat at nursery that's y I think. It's cold here I may give in and run the heating for an hour x


----------



## betty14

I have rolled up a blanket and put it under her sheet like the guard you have just not as solid, she hasn't fallen out yet.....! 

She seems to be sleeping well in there! Glad I made the decision to turn it Into a bed :) 

Samie if Sophia is happy in her cot still then Stick with it until your both ready! 

That's the advantage of cot beds being the little bit bigger :) 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

I may try the blanket Betty and see if the sheet fits any better. I've got to take the chair out too as he get on the window ledge :nope:

Any luck selling Daisy's thing? I'm getting no joy and I feel cheated keep giving it away but I'm running out of room!

Only thing I hate with the bed is no monitor :wacko: as it goes off too much if he gets up and potters. 

He is really good at cruising now, he can bed Down and get things as he hold with one hand and walks very well now. He can't or won't stand unaided or walk holding hands but he's come a long way. His ankles are much better too nowas he is strengthening up the muscles etc around his flexible joints. 

Sounds like he's woken up :growlmad:an hour is better than inhae been getting Sonia happy at that. 

We have 2 back teeth cut through now as far as I can tell, he won't let you check unless you want to be bitten to death x


----------



## annanouska

I'm sad... I admit it.... But I do still check if anyone is here :haha: 

Il not bore you all with another update. In fact... Nothing to report other than he's finally worked out how to get on the sofa (its quite high) it's like a weird gym routine of standing there, lunging forwarding, lifting his leeway above his hips laying it on the sofa and rolling on. I find it quite funny :haha:


----------



## betty14

Anna I'm so sorry I never replied to your last comment! 

I managed to sell a few bits, I sold loads of my old paper craft bits tho decided to prioritise between sewing or paper and sewing won :)

Glad Marcus is doing so well :) 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

hi all hope everyone is well.

kix is your first month of trying over now, any news? are you lucky and conceived straight away? that would be amazing, no stress of going on and on for months eh! lol. makes me really broody i am in two minds as to whether beginning of next year to start trying but at same time i would like to enjoy allister some more in our new home when we are in and me and my fella to be able to have time together and stuff aswell, and then feel like waiting until he is 3 or 4, so i am a bit stuck really lol.. he is 2 in january so time just flies anyway.. and really want to book a holiday for next year and get some money behind us again as house has cost a fortune. and then when we have another and i go off on maternity the money wont matter :)


----------



## kix11

Hiya Hay, well ha ha actually yep got a :bfp: !!!! 

Can't believe it feeling so excited but also really nervous this time thinking oh my god how will I cope!! Literally started trying on holiday and then found out this weekend, I knew I was before I took the test just felt exactly the same as last time. 

It feels good being able to say it on here as not told a sole! Obviously please don't say anything on fbook as not telling anyone until after the first scan. 
It really hasn't sunk in I have worked out due date as 31st May next year, I have short 24 day cycles but I think that's right. 

I know exactly what you mean about wondering when the right time is, we just decided to go for it because we both want more kids and it just felt right. Was obviously meant to be!! Still can't believe it happened in the first month!! 

xxx


----------



## hay246

wow thats amazing kix big congrats! no wouldnt say anything on fb :) so happy for you. and first month thats just so lucky :D :happydance:

i know we definitely want another one, but will wait until we are settled in the house and just go from there and see what we both think. i would like a summer baby next time though (hahaha i know you cant exactly plan that)

xx


----------



## betty14

Aww kix that's amazing congratulations! So how far along are you? 

Hay any better idea of when you might be in your house? 

Xxx


----------



## kix11

Thanks Betty I'm thrilled to bits keep smiling randomly at mysel feel so lucky just praying everything goes ok! I get confused working out the dates because I ovulate on day 10 of 24 day cycle. First day of last period was 28 Aug so if I put 24 day cycle in to one of the online calculators it comes out at 31st May 2014 as my due date. 

Clear blue said 2-3 weeks on Sunday! Exciting!! 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Aw it's so exciting for you kix! 

My sil birthday is 31st may :) you are so lucky to have caught so quickly! 

Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Congrats Kix. Even though I love my 4 and it wouldn't be practical, financially sensible etc etc etc I still felt very broody when I saw your flashing bfp :haha::haha:
Hey everyone. How was the meeting Anna? 
Hope everyone is well, no one posts much on here though as Anna and Betty do, I do always check for posts!


----------



## betty14

Honey I check in most days but it's so quiet now I don't wanna keep posting if people have lost interest! 

Hope you and yours are well 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:happydance: congrats kix. 

I don't know how we will feel about anoth In future. I'd love to ESP as no cousins etc but financially its quite hard with one ATM. 

The meeting was ok...he is on an abc programme :shrug:basically they and we have to fillin this sheet what he was doing before, what he did and what happened after. The also want to talk to the council senco people, tbh I think this is a ploy as she mentioned they may gt extra "help" for him. They have had staff cutsrecentlymso wonder if its a means to get extra staff/funding.

I've been assured he won't get kicked out of nursery but I worry as he's a bit harder work if he gets less fuss. Today he bit a child twice, both times same scenario. He is on the "baby" side of the room, other child on the other bit and they are stood over the gate and he bit. Now he goes in the older bit often to play and they have the best toys, sand pit slide etc. it's not rocket science that he wants over there! 

Hs never throwing a strop when he bites and often bites when over excited too. I think it can be a communication and emotion issue at times. He's switched on and does t have Ny other weird behaviour so I don't think he has issues just a biter ATM :cry:


----------



## Samie18

yeahhhhh congrats! 

I always check in but same old boring stuff to say so I dont bore you lol

I'm still in the only one boat but still have the guilt of only child syndrome.

Sophia kindly just headbutted me acidentally and my tooth went through my lip ouchy ouchy a few tears fell!

shes currently in bed singing peppa pig better than crying I guess lol

Had my newborn life suppprt course today, was fab and I'm so much more confident now.

got uni tomorrow and my first induction at norwich on thurs for my bank contract so I'm busy busy busy!

hows germany honey?

Why do they think marcus needs more help surely its just working on his behaviour little tinker =o)

x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey everyone. 
I too check in everyday but see not a lot is going on so sit quietly. 
Hope all are well. I am living time with my little boy. He is 3 weeks old today and his due date is tomorrow. Crazy x


----------



## kix11

Thanks everyone I'm thrilled to bits feeling very lucky! 

Honey are you in Germany now?! Ahh do you think you will have any more? 

Anna I think some little ones just express themselves in different ways. Aaron is such a little mr independent he gets really frustrated sometimes and he lashes out a lot if anyone is his space! He went through a small stage of biting just before he started walking which I think with him was down to frustration. He plays lovely at home and at nursery but as soon as I take him into a new situation or playgroup or playcentre if another kid pushes past him or runs too near him he lashes out at them really angry. The other day he even got angry at a one of those dangling punch bag things in a playcentre because it kept touching his back. He stood up smacked it and screamed and shook until he was bright red in the face?!!! I just think they all have different personalities and the world is a pretty confusing place to work out at that age. They don't really know what the impact of biting and hiting is. Sounds a bit full on what they are suggesting hope it all sorts out soon xxx


----------



## hay246

I agree with Kix Anna they just have different ways of expressing themselves and to go down a route of needing 'help' at his age seems daft to me really. Maybe they should try him in the other side as he isn't exactly a baby any more in a sense. He is moving around etc so would probably be happier.
Allister is really good with other kids and is one of those that if another child comes over to go on something he is on he will just move and let them even if I say to him to stay where he is and make the others wait he will just let them (dunno if this makes him a pushover lol) or he just wants an easy life and can't b bothered haha he's happy enough amusing himself really.

Betty the house we haven't got a time really just ASAP and pref before Xmas it's driving me mad really just want to be in there but we are going as fast as we can. Bathroom ,shower room and ours and allisters room will be practically done in the next 2-3 weeks then it's just the kitchen and lounge to do and then we know what kitchen we want just got to order it. And then the garden can be done once we are in. I can't wait to put the before and after photos on fb u can see how far it's come then it's literally been stripped and started again.. As much as it's annoying though it really will be worth the wait but I want to be in for Xmas without a doubt! Stresses me out at the thought of not being!


----------



## kix11

Hay your house sounds really exciting where are you living whilst its getting done? We are putting our house on the market after Xmas I am addicted to the right move ap at the moment! Think it might take a while to sell our house nothing is moving that quickly in our area. 

My hubby is in the building trade so we are looking at a lot of big old houses that need stripping that way we can afford the space and location we want. We are thinking about schools now!! 

It's my day off with Aaron today love Wednesdays!! Xx


----------



## betty14

Hay I hope your in really soon! Will be lovely once it's done you can relax and enjoy it! 

Anna I know this might seem a little 'way out' but with a littler of kittens they play fight and bite each other by means of learning 'how far' they can go, they also bite mum and she tells them off.... It's how they learn to be big cats....

The point I'm trying to make is that babies aren't much different they have to be taught boundaries and how far they can go.... Also is a means of communication I believe that many of the tantrums etc go once they can tell you what they need... This was the case with my niece and nephew, my nephew used to headbut the floor, my sister saw the HV and she told her with boys they have all their testosterone from birth and as they grow they have to develop to learn how to deal with it...

I agree that it seems a little extreme they are taking these measures... He is 15 months old :shrug: 

What's the next steps for you? 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

thanks both.. 

kix me and allister are between my dads/fellas mums so its pretty annoying my partner does shift work so he does 4 days one week 3 the next the days he is off i am at his mums and when the others i am at my dads! which is why its all annoying cuz we arent together properly and i have to pack a bag every time i go to his mums its just grating on me now lol!

it is nice that we have had to start from scratch as we can have it how we want and the outside may be an old stone cottage but the inside will be like a new show home lol! it really is lovely inside and we have insulated all external walls and the roof was a brand new one new steels the lot! with sooo much insulation so its dead toasty dont think we will need heating on haha!! 

where i live by the seaside he will go to Cylch Feithrin (welsh for i dunno what haha, but its the pre school) he will go to that 9.15-11.15 from next september for i think 2/3 days a week until he is 3 and then its 5 days. then with schools there is just the local one in barmouth primary/junior.
secondary schools there is only a choice of 3 local ones. 8,10 or 30 miles away, i went to the furthest one away but caught the train to and from so then its only about half hr on train.
so at least i dont need to struggle to choose as there isnt any choice and we havent got the massive population lol! x


----------



## annanouska

:cloud9: these houses sound wonderful. We have a humble home but I like it. Hubby came from a big house and I think he finds it hard at times but I try to help him see should be greatful for what we have. It's his birthday tomorrow...the big 40. He's been moping around over it for weeks :shrug: 

Tbh, I don't think he has an "issue" or needs extra help. I think sinc ethe staff cuts (they used to have a few free staff aside from ratio) they find it harder to keep a rein on things, plus they have extended his room its now 3 months to 2 1/2. Marcus is much more an o,der chi,d for activity but his lack of walking seems to hold him back in people's views but he's doing super now with cruising etc. the next step is filling I. These charts and then they go to be assessed...I can Identify the triggers without all this!! He's only there two days a week so ill let them get on with it. 

I. Just fed up of being "odd". He has his funny hypermobilty and o has physio (much better ATM) now this :dohh: would just like to be normal! 

I wish he would dance when I film him to show you it's hilarious. He bum bounces shakes his head and hands :haha: 

Betty....the kitten analogy is funny but so true I think. I'm certain as he walks and talks he will b ok ( tho I think he will be a "runner" he s now and only crawls!


----------



## hay246

saw this anna on facebook a friend posted it and thought of you! so true!!
 



Attached Files:







1231665_639843332715661_1623900450_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## annanouska

:flower: thanks that's lovely. I've been feeling much better abut things and to be honest I think this just knocked me a bit. I was getting easy this morning and thought it will be funny telling him about it when he's some genius neurosurgeon or something :haha:


----------



## MrsHopeful

Sorry I went AWOL again lol. I am now back to work eek. I am part time 3 days so am off today yay. Congrats Sarah.....hope you are enjoying motherhood. 
Awww I have seen those reins with cute backpacks.....so cute!!
Hubby's off work today & after a big lunch we are all in bed.....the boys are asleep & I am being lazy surfing online hehe.
Finn won't take daytime naps very easily now.....& has started to not go to sleep at bedtime aarrgghh. He is tired but won't sleep.

Oohhhh I would love to renovate my home from scratch just how I wanted it  we are putting our flat up for sale.....it's too small if we were to have another child.


----------



## betty14

Houses sound amazin! Must be so exiting stripping back and making it truly your own! 

We have lots of schools in our area and last year they all amalgamated and became infant/junior schools all in one so when Daisy goes she will do reception- yr 6 all in one school we have one a 5 min walk away that's fab so it's perfect! My nephew just left there and my niece has just started reception :) 

Anna I know it was an odd analogy but glad you got it, I know loads about cats behaviour from breeding and doing seminars etc and if you think of it as raw instinct it applies to us as humans too! A bit like the whole co sleeping thing, ours is one if the few cultures that doesn't readily co sleep with our offspring.... Anyway I digress :haha:

Mrs h what do you do for work again? How was it starting back? Is Finn in nursery? 

Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Sorry I've been MIA. Been busy with house sorting, ordering and work lol. 

Kix congrats on the bfp. How exciting that it was your first month trying!! Do you have a date for your 12wk scan? How you been feeling?

I'm ticking along nicely. Almost 33wks which is unbelievable. Only just started getting umcomfy. Mostly I'm just BOILING all the time! We've had no luck finding a new house so are in the process of redecorating the spare room. At the moment it's got brown carpet and walls and we've bought some new cream carpet and painting the walls a very very pale yellow. Even though baby won't be sleeping in there, and it will only have the chest of drawers and canvas wardrobe we wanted to brighten up the room and make sure it was all clean :) will post some before and after pics once the room is done.

I've started stocking up on nappies and amazon had an amazing deal and I managed to get 2 lots of 74 pampers nappies for £4.60 each which I though was pretty good. Can't wait until I sort out the baby's room and put her clothes away and set up the swinging crib! 

Will take an updated bump pic and post that soon as well :) 

Hope you ladies are keeping well. I will have to catch up on previous posts tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## annanouska

Sounds great diddums. 

Don't buy too many nappies just yet incase lo doesn't fit well in a certain brand or reacts too them. It's a fun game playing find a good nappy! Each baby fits a bit different. If you do find they are no good and are a standard pack/box I've ahem taken them back to Asda "where I purchased them from" but lost the receipt and exchanged for another type :blush: 

We are redoing Marcus room soon and I have (quick mental count) about 350:400 £££ of zeddy and parsnip mamas and papas stuff and I've tried selling it as a bundle and nobody wants to know. Madness! 

In laws have ordered him a new bed :dohh: its a nice bed but he has a bed :shrug: it's a single bed, low Ish (I'm hoping as his toddler bed is low now) shaped like a fire engine with siren and light :nope: is he ever goi g to sleep again, the boy is truck mad! I've had to confiscate his ride on truck from his room as he would get up and play with it. Recently he's been staying in bed. I turned his bed around the other week and has been doing it since then. No idea why he can still get out but doesn't ATM. May e he's bored of floor sleeping ( best not tell nursery he like to sleep on the floor it may mean he's feral :rofl:)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Betty......boring office work lol. It was ok going back.....my mum has him.......I hear nursery is expensive so I may not have gone back if I didn't have free childcare off my mum. As I am part time I don't think I will miss him too much because I still have over half of the week with him 

Annaouska......have you tried eBay/Gumtree?

Is everyone looking forward to Christmas? Oohhh I have started drinking hot choc already hehe.
Better o to sleep....will never get up for work tomorrow!


----------



## kix11

Thanks Diddums! I don't feel pregnant it is weird having the odd twinge but other than that nothing at all I keep panicking that I should be feeling something I had a lot of cramps with Aaron and boob pain but not got anything this time! 

They have made me an appointment on the 7th October with a midwife which is a booking in appointment and she will arrange the scan apparently all different to last time! Not long at all for you now one my friends is 32 weeks so not far behind you and my other friend is due on Monday! Babies everywhere! 

Hubby told his parents this morning when they dropped Aaron off on the way to work, I'm not seeing my mum until the 13th October feels forever away don't want to tell her on the phone. 

Anna the truck bed sounds fab but ha ha yep I think Aaron would be playing with it all night instead of sleeping! Aaron is still in his cot but thinking of moving him at Christmas into a little bed! 

Mrs Hopeful nursery is quite expensive but I honestly think it's been brilliant for Aaron with his social skills and becoming more independent. Hubby's mum would have had Aaron all week if she had it her way but I am glad we decided to split him between nursery and their house because he tires them out plus he learns loads from the other kids and the activities they do. Last night he said he was shouting 'mummy mummy aaron plonker hunting' ha ha he meant conker hunting he had 4 in his tiny coat pocket. They take them out on nature walks in little all in one wetsuits and wellies it's so cute. 

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend. 

xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi ladies! Sorry I've not been on for a while... Slacking I know!! Well here's a picture of Finley to say sorry lol!! How are you all? Finley is 6 weeks old today... I'm loving being a Mummy... The tiredness is totally worth it!! I must post my birth story soon xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1


----------



## annanouska

:hugs:awww he's so cute. 

Kim Aaron sounds like he's doing brill. I'm sure feeling different is normal each pregnancy is different I believe plus your body as err, stretched already a bit so may not twinge as much yet :shrug: 

Nursery is great for them, it's a bit harder with my bush baby ( its his new name since he's so feral hahaha) due to thE little hiccups but he loves going so much and does learn things. He is still terrible speech wise but I think it's just him, he takes everything a little slow and just has his own agenda. 

We went to cheshire oaks today, for those who know it just down the road there is a soft play called crazy town (its on google). Looked a real dive outside and we were a bit unsure but was great. Only cost £2.95 too!! Mummy and daddy went on the big frame hahaha, I went down the twisty tube slide with him fearing for my life it was a bit fast. They also had paper plate painting so he joined in. 

He can't usually cope at soft play I think it's the noise but there were only around 10 children all under 5 so was ok. No 'incidents' but he did try to grab at a toddler and was pulling on his top but he was in a state of extreme excitement and was so happy to see this boy as well he got all giddy. I moved him as he was trying to grab his arm s didn't want the boy to get hurt. 

X so diddums is next, then MIA abbi then... Kix. Hay will be soon after with a suprise from Samie (love to wind her up). Honey...would dh maybe let you have one German baby?


----------



## Samie18

Honestly women if it ever happens here i'm gonna think you're a witch and cursed me lol

We went to a little kiddy prints party this morn. I ordered a mug because i'm too tight to pay for more, even parting with £13 for a mug distressed me lol
Being around other toddlers makes me realise how well behaved Sophia is. I'll put my money on which kids will be the bullies at school! One little girl kept pushing all the other kids over full on rugby tackles, one kept taking the toys off Sophia and slapped her in the face a few times, she just looked at my like 'mum did she seriously just slap me!'
Then a little while later one of the kiddies started screaming and he had a massive bite mark on his arm =o( the mum of the girl who bit was mortified but she didn't tell her off. 

Sophia just plays so nicely on her own that i'm worried that she will get bullied when she's at nursery because these kids today were already at nursery so i'm wondering if thats their mechanism to fit in....really hope not or i'll be home schooling until shes a black belt lol j/k

Hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## betty14

Diddums glad your ticking along nicely, not long now :) 

Mrs h it's lovely your mum has him, nice for the too I should think huh? How was your first week back? 

Louja lovely picture, so glad your doing well :) 

Anna selling stuff is soooo hard! It's mad you would think people would want to save money on things huh! 

Samie I bet the other stuff at the party was mega bucks.... If a mug was 13!! 

I keep joking about home schooling Daisy because of how horrid other children can be... Also all the germs :haha: 

Kix how you feeling? 

Hope everyone else is all well :)


----------



## kix11

Yeah Betty germs are the worst from other kids!! Luckily Aaron has hardly ever been ill he caught chicken pox bless him but nothing else! 

I'm feeling great actually really weird I'm worrying a bit because I don't have any symptoms just feel normal .... Hope that's a good thing and nothing to stress about xx


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies, 
I'm another MIA member! I've not been well really and am currently signed off work with nausea/sickness/PGP/exhaustion/stress. Great combination!

47 days to due date and currently very under prepared. Our Moses basket was recalled so we don't have that, although I do feel better because travel system is ordered and paid for and arrives Nov 1st. We also have tons of clothes thanks to family and friends handing them down/buying secondhand. 

DH waiting to hear if he's got a new job, nothing wrong with his current one but this one will mean he's closer to home (15 min walk!) rather than 1hr on the bus (City based and no parking). Fingers crossed. 

With my PGP I was amazed by how quickly I saw a physio. 3 days between referral and appointment! Got exercises to do which I prefer over a band/belt or crutches (last resort). 

Sinn x


----------



## annanouska

Pelvic pain is the worst! Same that party sounded fu. But £13 is steep eh. 

I've given up selling things, I think zeddy and parsnip will get vac packed and stored they are adorable and nobody want then :shrug: x


----------



## hay246

have you tried ebay anna


----------



## betty14

Sinn sorry to hear your not feeling great, hopefully physio will help and you won't end up needing crutches! 

Hope your oh gets the job too sounds so much better for him! 

Kix I wouldn't worry I'm sure all is perfectly fine! 

Anna I was going to suggest the same thing, eBay would prob be a great place to put it', you could add a buy it now price to your listing, and you can set a reserve of £50 or more so you wouldn't have to worry it would sell at 99p! 

Xxxx


----------



## annanouska

Hi everyone. I deff need to try eBay I'm new to it so only our purchased a few items never attempted to sell. As some of you kno we are having a but of a tough phase right now. I'm much better today I'm just standing my ground with him. His strops have cranked up a gear since I've been ignoring them but I'm seeing it through. He's had his swimming lesson today, he really is quite good and loves it do much. He screamed non stop for 20 mins after we got out as he wanted to stay in:dohh: 

How is everyone xxx


----------



## kix11

Hiya everyone 

Anna toddler strops are the best I have to try not to giggle when Aaron has one he's so funny he can go from all cuddly and lovely one minute to a little monkey the next and he is so independent I can't even pick him up sometimes he arches his back and screams so much! 

We had a fab day yesterday at the sealife centre with all his little friends. He loved it but I was shattered at the end of the day ha ha he didn't keep stil for 5 seconds. 

I finally have a symptom ..... Have felt sick all day today on and off I know it's silly but feeling relieved that I actually feel something!! Ha ha! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

if Sophia strops at home i put her in her cot for a few minutes then go in explain why shes there then get her to say sorry usually works.
If we're out and its usually shopping she plays up i drag her by them arm kicking and screaming ignoring her embarrassed as anything but i won't let her win. If Chris is with us then one of us takes her back to the car and makes her sit in her chair strapped in and let her fizzle out can often take ages!


----------



## annanouska

Does she go absolutely mental when u strap her in the car mid strop? Marcus would go mad! Well done u for being a strong mama, I'm getting there now I just stand tall look ahead and keep walking. Maybe when he's older il have "the look" hahaha


----------



## Samie18

yup but tough shit lol she plays up she gets her punishment


----------



## annanouska

:thumbup: good on you samie. I've got much firmer and we have made a consistent approach and things are a bit better despite him having a bad cold and a tooth cutting through :nope: 

He went to an animal farm today,we go often.mtheres a soft play in there. He did a bit better than usual and olnly grabbed once and didn't try and bite at all so I'm proud of him. Also no strops really,he did have one when he had to leave but it was tough. 

I've been really good on my diet but today I'm munching hubby's swizzle Matthews sweets...drumstick Lilly's, refresher chewies :dohh: x


----------



## Samie18

diet what's one of those? i'm a total out of control fat cow at the min. I need motivation but can't find any and you can't buy it!

Sophia is really good when we have to go from places. We always say right we have to go now so say bye bye and she does then we leave. Think she likes waving to things haha


----------



## betty14

I'm back on the wagon again need to shift some lard :haha: 

Daisy has started perfecting her tantrums now too, it's all part of how they learn to be people, my sister always warns at 10 mins and then again at 5 mins before they leave places, it really works! 

Has anyone started for Xmas yet? 

Daisy's bits are almost done just one more to get :) 

I'm making for the little girls :) and I've done a fair few others! 

Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

I've more or less finished our kids xmas presents and 3 big uns bdays other than sofias tortoise!


----------



## betty14

Are you gonna get her a real one honey? 

I love the wrapping for Xmas! I absolutely love to make them all pretty with ribbons and bows :) 

Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Yep a real one  for her bday n she thinks she may get it for xmas and have nothing else. She wants to start saving for a guitar same as her dad's. We've got her one for xmas x


----------



## betty14

Aww that's fab! How exciting!! 

She is a very lucky little lady! And I love that she is prepared to save up for something so big! 

Xxx


----------



## kix11

Christmas presents already you are so organised Honey but guess you have to be when you have 4! I haven't even thought about it will have to start soon although only going to get Aaron a few things or maybe one big present because he got so much from friends and family last year it was silly you couldn't even see the carpet for toys! 

I am thinking of getting him a little table and chairs because he loves drawing and painting and we are getting him a big boys bed around Christmas too so we can get him used to it in plenty of time for baby no 2 to have the cot! 

I had my first midwife appointment yesterday it felt so surreal being back in the same maternity ward getting bloods and urine samples taken. I walked out with the biggest bounty pack in the world - no way of being discreet! 

I have my scan date which is the 20th November can't come quick enough! 

xx


----------



## Samie18

quiet in here so thought i'd make a new post!

I'm home alone again this weekend =o(( no likey!

Think Beth have been sending her witchy vibes this way... i asked Chris last night about another baby and he said he defo wants one (shame he can't have it!). Weird but so many people who had a baby when i had Sophia are now on to their 2nd or preggers and i'm getting the feeling of being left behind sooo strange and a very weird feeling. Still in no hurry for a 2nd want more money in the bank first!

Hows everyone else?

xx


----------



## kix11

Hi Samie, 

It is quiet I am just about to finish work for the week yay can't wait for 2 days with my little man. It's such a hard decision to have another baby maybe you will feel different in a few years no rush! 

I am feeling so tired these last few days have no energy at all and I am starving constantly. I had a panic today I was half way though a yummy warm goats cheese panini and suddenly realised I am not meant to eat goats cheese with rind. Nearly threw up I panicked that much had to put the other half in the bin gutted can't believe I forgot I was so careful with Aaron keep having to remind myslef this time that I really am pregnant. 

My mum is coming up this weekend so going to tell her she will be made up! 

Anyone else got plans for the weekend? Rubbish you're home alone Samie at least you have Sophia to keep you company! 

xx


----------



## betty14

I'm always checking in but it's been so quiet don't want you all to think I'm a saddo with nothing to do :haha: 

No plans here this weekend just going to have a quiet one I think :) 

I've just been to tesco and had my flu jab done :) 

Kix are you just gonna tell your mum or have you planned something? 

Samie have another if and when you are ready it has to be a mutual decision if it feels right then you will I agree with kix there is no rush! If you don't mind me asking, how old are you? 

Xxxx


----------



## Samie18

if I never had another I wouldnt care but chris wants one and I think sophia needs one but there is always a big but and I dont mean my butt lol

im 30 =o ((((


----------



## annanouska

:wacko: see andrew is 40 and he doesn't want to be an "old" dad. So I feel there is a rush here. Sophia doesn't need a sibling,mits always nice ( if they get along....) but not a requirement! 

I would love another but i really think it would be hard for money and time plus a space! Also im worried if I had th same labour and post birth issues. Tbh I always thought everyone had 2 plus so just one seems alien and I find mys,f wondering its ok to jut have one :dohh:Marcus s high needs recently and I've put so muh effort in I dunno how'd manage :shrug:


----------



## kix11

Well you're still young Samie no rush just wait until it feels right if it ever does! I am really excited about this baby but there is also a part of me that thinks oh shit how wil I cope!

Honestly just a few months ago I couldn't imagine it I always thought I would wait until Aaron turned two before we started thinking about another one but something just clicked and I suddenly thought why wait. It was when he hit 18 months and is so independent I just suddenly felt the urge to do it again!! And John agreed straight away so here we are 2 months later! 

Feeling guilty for eating that goats cheese sandwich :( xx


----------



## Samie18

i'm worried the time will never come because i have no desire for it! I desperately wanted Sophia for like 10yrs but never thought it would be so rough then difficult when she arrived it really put me off =o(


----------



## betty14

I think that if/when your ready that desire will return! I think it's natures way of spacing our children enough so we can cope :) 

Anna my aunt and uncle have adopted a lite girl who will be 3 in nov and have a20 month old who they conceived using ivf.... My uncle is 49! I know it's each to their own but I don't think your oh will be an old dad even if you wait another year or 2! 

Kix try not to worry about the goats cheese, I'm sure it's fine! If you are really concerned call your mw :flower:

Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

My hybby was 39 when we had brandon n 50 when we had ollie and he's the best dad in the world. He has lots of patience and life experiences really do make a difference. I'm 37 now n had the kids at 24, 26, 31 and 35. Sam you'll know if and when you want another don't stress you're doing a great job with Sophia x


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: honey we have the same age gap between hubbies hehehe (I think? Reading that 13 yrs?) I remember how much my mil disapproved at first! 

Betty, I don't think he will be old either,meh male pride I think. 

Kix the sandwich will be ok....what if u didn't know yet? 

Samie, if u don't want another now or ever its up to you :hugs: feeling pressured would cause resentment and may leave you more susceptible to thing like pnd maybe? :shrug:. Just wait and see what you feel right. Sophia was a hard pregnancy, hard baby but probably the best behaved toddler going :haha: I had a relatively easy pregnancy , horrible birth, the easiest newborn and baby ever ( I oly really realise that now) but he's become a harder older baby/toddler. An old lady told me every child has a bad phase, be it baby, toddler, child or teens at some point they do. You could have a totally different time if you did it again but it's really up to if you want another not just what people tellmunoru feel guilty about. 

Betty, how's the crafting? I've got some stuff to do the advent Calemder...not even made him a top for Halloween yet. Dunno if I will or just leave his trousers :wacko: x


----------



## betty14

Crafting is going well, I've got a couple more Xmas presents to make and I bought the bits to make Halloween and Xmas hair bows :) 

How are you going to do the advent calendar? 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

I made some strips and put on a panel. I'm then putting that on a snowman....it's huge! It's also wonky and I was going to scrap it but the fabric was dear so it will do. How will U do yours? X


----------



## betty14

I'm not making her an advent calendar she has a wooden one that lights up :) 

How's the foot feeling? Are you managing to rest it at all? 

Xxx


----------



## kix11

Hiya everyone, 

Betty does the advent calendar have little drawers to put things in? Aaron has a wooden sleigh with little drawers we had it out last year but I didn't fill it with anything but this year I am trying to think of ideas! 

The drawers are tiny! Need to start thinking are you filling yours with anything? 

Aaron was upset this morning when I left him at nursery, he's not been like that for ages not sure what was up with him I hate him being upset. I rang an hour later and they said he stopped crying in about 5 seconds and ate all his cereal and has been telling everyone about our cat (his best friend)! Phew hate the thought of him not being happy and I have to work late tonight boo :( 

xx


----------



## betty14

Hey kix yes it has drawers, last year I bought Swarovski crystals and a key, I put one crystal in each drawer and the key in Xmas eve then I made it into a hanging santas key, this year I think I might put craft bits in each one and if it's too big make a little token to put in the drawer that she can swap for the item :) 

As bless him wonder what he was upset about, I'm glad he settled quickly tho! Xxx


----------



## hay246

hi all, glad everyone is good, think i am definitely set on waiting until Allister starts school, or at least near to that time, i want to have everything in the house /garden done completed and a few outstanding things paid off and to feel like i don't have to rush back to work cause of money. he is having his introductory hour in nursery friday morning, he really doesn't like going to people he doesn't see often, he won't even go to my brothers as he doesn't see them much, so i am dreading it, but i am just going to send him for 2 hours a week to get him used to it, and to socialise with other kids, as he really does just like to be on his own and amuse himself when other kids are there he just goes all shy and won't do anything bless him! x


----------



## annanouska

:wacko: I'm a terrible mummy and will put mini organic cereal bars (they are the diddy ones), 50p for his money box and once or twice a week a few chocolate buttons :haha: he is a fruit addict but white chocolate buttons can work wonders for bribery (ie physio!) 

Can I just have a proud mummy moment it doesn't happen often for us..... 

1. He went to soft play twice last week and played with other children and did t attack or bite anyone :happydance: 

2. He has had two weeks of excellent nursery reports now with no biting and he's been really good. 

3 we have had no dummy except for nap and nighttime for 3 weeks :thumbup: 

Il not hold my breath on biting as he has stopped before then gone back to him. He got bit twice by somebody this week. Obv I was sad for hi. But just so relieved it wasn't the other way around again. 

Il give you all a laugh...they commented today how he had done so many full dirty nappies today. Forgot I'd given him several dried prunes this morning to snack on while we had bfast :rofl: oooops! 

Daisy 's Callander sounds great. I love the cat telling tale for nursery. Hay, I hope the induction goes well. 

My foot is sore :wacko: but getting better. I got to rest it at work :haha:


----------



## Samie18

Fab news on Marcus....a little bit of discipline goes a long way and they soon learn wrong and right.

Hope your foot improves quickly it sounded terrible!!

I took my fat butt back to slimming world tonight not ready for it but i needed to go back to gain control and be ready! feeling motivated sad thing is i'm 1 stone heavier than when i was full term preggers =o(
Maybe i need to get pregnant to be so ill again and lose weight j/k

xx


----------



## annanouska

Well ive been back on wagon for 3 weeks....fat wagon more like :haha:just not been motivated but I am going to try now even tho its holiday in a few weeks. 

Samie maybe u could have another AND bf and u would be super slim:haha: tho Betty said u get the munchies :-/ 

It's hard when u have a little one at times as I spend all my time checking he's ok hubby ok I don't sort myself out x


----------



## betty14

That's fab Anna! Go Marcus!! And it's not terrible to put those things in his calendar ill prob put a few choc coins in Daisy's too! 

Lots of women say they loose loads of weight bf but I didn't :haha: totally tho opposite I was sooooooo hungry! But I produced sooooo much more milk than I needed too so maybe that's why? :shrug: 

I'm back on the wagon too samie slow and steady I've lost 2.5 lbs so far :thumbup: I wish I'd weighed myself at the end I have no idea what I weighed! 

It's totally miserable here today rain rain and more rain! 

Xxxx


----------



## Samie18

sod the breast feeding aptimil all the way hehe


----------



## hay246

i am really going to give the breastfeeding a proper go next time, i wanna be slimjim haha!


----------



## kix11

I went like a stick insect with breastfeeding I had to honestly eat twice as much to keep the weight on I went to a size 6/8 I was a 10 before Aaron. 

Best weight loss ever for me without even trying! But my boobs stayed big hubby made up ha ha! 

Betty love the calendar ideas think I'm going to try and get some interesting things off the internet! Xx


----------



## betty14

Your welcome kix if you want anymore I'm sure I could come up with some :) 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:flower: hope everyone's ok. 

Marcus is ill again!! Absolutely fine on Thursday, up thursday night wheezing a bit. Took him to drs friday as he's rattling a bit and got a chest infection. He's on antibiotics ATM. He has also since developed croup on top and sounds horrific :wacko: thing is he's actually happy as anything and coping fine at the minute, a few bad coughs but not upset at all. I'm hoping nursery lt him go on Monday. If not we still have to pay for nursery plus take a day unpaid from work so it really does cause an issue financially. 

Bit of a moan really. I know its important to protect others but he's caught a lot I coding his Horrid measles from nursery I don't think other parents care too much :haha: xxx


----------



## Samie18

I got sick of going to the groups with sophia because there was always a kid there with snot dripping down her face and guaranteed the next day sophia would get ill so we stopped going. Does annoy me because I'm sure other mums dont care about contaminating everyone else!
im dreading nursery

Hope everyones ok. hows your foot beth?


----------



## betty14

Anna sorry to hear Marcus is poorly again bless his heart! 

Samie I avoid groups too for that reason, I feel bad because I feel like I should be doing them with her but it scares me that she will get poorly :( 

I know you can't shelter them from everything tho :shrug:

I'm especially jumpy at the mo with the sickness doing the rounds! 

How's the foot Anna? 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:dohh: had enough. My eating pattern and meals are terrible ATM. My foot really is getting irritating may have to get it seen to again.

Not sure what's going on with Marcus :shrug: he doesn't seem ill, no temp or snotty nose and happy playing, his breathing got ridiculous and was hacking away all night. He's had to go in again....but it's all a bit vague. He's now bee given an inhaler and little make (cute it has bears on) and told to go back to our gp on tues/wed (will be a miracle to gt in) he seems better from him inhaler but they haven't confirme what's going on really. Feel a bit fed up xxx


----------



## betty14

They have probably given you the inhaler yo help with his cough Anna, try not to worry if he seems ok in himself then I would say he is ok! 

Xxx


----------



## kix11

Sorry to hear Marcus is ill Anna hope he gets better quickly they normally recover really quick. 

Aaron caught a few little colds last winter but he's never had anything (other than chickenpox)! Quite glad he's had that and its out the way as he had it really mild and was fine in 2 days. Frustrating that they are offering free nasal spray flu vaccination for 2-3 year olds so he's just missed out fingers crossed he will be ok again this winter xx


----------



## annanouska

Thing is he's hardly been coughing much either :shrug: just really laboured wheezing. No idea :wacko: he's sleeping well ATM.

He's never quite been right since his measles but who knows. See what they say when e go back. Forgot all my family bar me have asthma. Day has bad hay fever too. I just have eczema :thumbup: 

Kix, I've not heard much about the flu spray thing. Sort of saw it on here a bit. Samie will you gt Sophia done In a couple of weeks? 

I'm super stressed right now. No real reason just feel I can't catch a break, my two days at work are manic then I have none stop Marcus and house cleaning, cooking etc. I love doing all this but I sometimes just want a minute :blush: xxx


----------



## pink23

Cal has been offered opt he flu spray. I'm not sure if he's having it yet xx


----------



## Samie18

know nothing about the flu spray....dont know that I would give it though


----------



## Samie18

just quickly read about it.....seems shes not eligible as she was born after sept 11


----------



## sara15h1986

Go everyone. Just thought I would put up a quick note. 
George is now 7 weeks and weighing 9lb. Big boy. 
The dreaded witch made her horrid return. My first period of the year and I haven't missed it ha ha. 

Anyway hope all are well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## betty14

Aww Sara he is lovely!! 

Sorry af came back do quick! Are you still bf? 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

aww what a cutie!


----------



## Sinn

Hi ladies,

Been a while since I posted so I thought I'd pop on and update you on what's going on here. I'm now 36+3 and have been signed off work since 31+1 with stress/PGP and nausea/sickness. I feel much better being off and am glad I listened to my midwife and dr. 

On Monday my midwife was concerned that bump wasn't measuring 36, but 32cm! I've been to see a consultant today who thinks it's because baby is still breech so I've got a scan on Friday to check presentation and growth. Consultant was lovely and didn't seem concerned one bit. At least we get to see baby again (or at least we will if she cooperates!). Going back to hospital next Wednesday to discuss options if baby is breech. 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Diddums

Nice to hear from you Sinn :)

Sometimes bump can measure smaller if baby is engaging. Was she head down at your last appointment?

I've also got my last growth and presentation scan on Friday, i'll be 36+6, can believe we're almost term! Have you got everything ready for baby, Sinn?


----------



## Sinn

We have bought almost everything now, just need pram delivered and furniture assembling then I can start washing the many mountains of clothes we have been given by people! 

Need to pack my hospital bag-been putting that off! 

Baby is head up, and probably has been all the time, I suspect she's been flipping about a bit and when midwife thought at 34 weeks she was head down baby really was kidding us! 

Just have to wait and see I suppose, going to research ECV incase she is breech. That's what consultant said might have to happen.


----------



## Diddums

I feel you with the mountain on baby clothes! I still have two loads to wash, and I've washed about 4 loads already! We're just waiting for nursery furniture to be delivered then i think we are pretty much ready :)

Have you got a birthing ball to bounce on? Also I think spinning babies website has some exercise that might encourage baby to turn round xx


----------



## Sinn

I'm a Pilates freak so I have a ball already. I have been doing spinning babies moves for weeks. This little lady may not be for turning!


----------



## Samie18

36 weeks they usually stay put.
ecv I think national average of about 55-58% but ask what the success rate of the consultant who does it there is some places are much lower. 

is she footling breech or feet by ears? breech vaginal deliveries happen but do lots of research so you're fully informed 

x


----------



## Diddums

Had my last growth and position scan today :)

Baby growing spot on for dates and is currently estimated to weigh 6lb4oz :) we saw her practicing her breathing, which was amazing to see!


----------



## Sinn

Thanks for the advice Samie, I will ask the consultants success rate when I see her on Wednesday. After today's scan I think baby is footling breech, sonographer said her feet were on my cervix. She is laid with her head on my left side and her bottom on my right (going down diagonally), one arm up and one arm down! She also has lots of hair by all accounts! Her daddy is dark ginger so I hope hers is too-even better if she has daddy's family's curls! Her growth is spot on average, even her little legs have caught up (at 20 weeks they were smaller side of average but neither me nor DH have long legs so we didn't worry overly). 

If ECV doesn't work am I best to look at planned c-section? I don't want to start by myself and for baby to get into distress x


----------



## Samie18

if baby is footling its highly unlikely they will allow a normal delivery because the legs can come through the cervix before its dilated much so it would be section. Ecv on footling is also less likely to be successful.

They will probably say ecv is a uncomfortable procedure but lots of women say its very painful so defo research

x


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: thy tried with a girl at my work and she said it hurt lots:wacko: she had a section as wouldn't turn. 

In a way I'd have loved a planned section, no waiting to see what day you start etc, dosed up on meds. Realistically I really didn't want one as being big I was terrified how id heal With the strain of an apron on the scar. Aso I'd have nobody to help me as once hubby went back after 2 weeks I was all alone :dohh: 

We have finally started his room today. I feel a bit sad actually :haha: feels like I'm making him grow up before his time :blush: 

Hope everyone is ell, my stupid foot is pretty mangled. Still got 3 decent sized fractures and a tiny hairline one. I caved and went to clinic begging for a cast but repeat x ray shows they are still in position so they think I'm passed the danger zone so hobble on. Marcus keeps accident,throwing a toy or knocking it :cry: 

H has been doing very well at soft play and nursery recently. Tik we are 1 month incident free....fings crossed. I like going to soft play with him, all th oth mums meet friends there and just sit and gossip, being a Billy no mates I go on my own and charge around with him.....it's terrible when u have a non walking, non verbal serial biter...u have to follow them all around the play park :happydance:


----------



## Samie18

cant believe your foot is still so bad!

and well done to marcus

x


----------



## annanouska

:baby: my pelvis is rickety ATM again so popping some ibuprofens and deff feel much better with m foot :haha: 

I'm much mor relaxed now with Marcus and I'm letting him do things in his own time and not stressing over it BUT I rung the hv a while back and what she said in passing is really niggling, she said how does he ask for things and when I said he doesn't she asked me again and suggested i bring him to clinic. I will take him but haven't yet as its too hectic. 

He doesn't point, he has never pointed with a finger but will salute at planes and helicopters that it! He will never salute to something on the side eg his cup or snack etc. he just cries. If he can reach it or climb up to it he will get it himself wih tout a moan but if not he will just cry and scream for things. 

He can say hiya, mumma, dadda, nana and yeah. Nothing is ever in context and he doesn't speak masses. I'm not that worried as I understand some boys are slower at speech etc but its the fact he makes no effort to communicate things. :shrug: tbh I think he's just a bit unique and hasn't read the baby book :haha: 

I do see huge improvements in him and what he can do but he deff seems quite behind. 

Anyway, how is everyone? What's the consensus on play doh? Wen are they old enough? I'm thinking stocking fillers and different activities. X


----------



## kix11

Hiya 

Hope you're all ok fingers crossed we have seen the last of the trick or treaters for tonight! Aaron tucked up in bed he has had such a brill time at nursery today dressed as little Frankenstein they had a party and has been dishing sweets out to kids at the door all night! He loved it but got a but scared at a lad in a scream mask until he took it off! 

I'm sure Marcus is fine Anna how boring would we be if we are all the same. My mates little boy never asked for anything when he was a similar age just cried while she played the guessing game but he asks now they just have their own ways. 

I was wondering about play dough too as log as they don't put it in their mouth i reckon 18 months ish is ok? 

Xx


----------



## betty14

Anna Marcus is fine, his speech is fine he is still very young, they don't worry about has many words or if they are in context yet! 

He may not point but sounds to me like he communicates what he wants to you... 

As long as he is well loved and looked after which he very clearly is he will develop at his own pace, 

Here is an eg of how diff kids can be.... My sister walked at 10 months I didn't walk I till I was 18 months! I didn't sit unaided until I was 9 months!! 

They say that all children develop at their own pace but are all at basically the same level by the time they start school, 

If your HV was seriously concerned you would have had an appointment to go in by now! 

Try not to worry about when he does this and that and just enjoy teaching him at his pace :) 

Xxx

Xxxxx


----------



## Samie18

time is all it takes. Sophias speech is still one worded and occasional 2 words but her understanding is 100% and she gets across what she wants but then other babies younger than her have full conversations ( which annoys me lol).

frustrating but they get there.

I had play doh for sophia when shes was one but my ocd didnt allow as my carpet would ruin lol but now she knows to get her matt out then plays nicely and she loves it! I've just bought her the rainbow set from argos for crimbo in the 2 for £15 offer. Go for it cant do harm to him just your carpets haha


----------



## annanouska

Just boring wood floor here so its ok :thumbup: il look on Argos that's a good price :flower: 

One week until she's 2 Sam! I remember her being born, was on holiday 6 weeks pregnant and feeling a bit iffy keep logging on my iPad :blush: 

Marcus had 2 friends round this morning. He was really grizzly but been like this a lot recently but he didn't attack anyone which is actually the first time ever on a play date :hugs: 

I had my hair done a few days back, everyone think I look so different etc honestly didn't think it was so drastic, back to a bob with a fringe :cry: I do like it tho. 

We. Go on our holidays next Friday :thumbup: 

I do think he develops at his own will. He never moved much when I was pregnant, didn't cry when born (but was breathing etc) just does things a bit weird :haha: we went to the ark earlier...wet metal sledge ad the all in one waterproof is not good, he actually flew down there and launched off the bottom :nope: it was funny but so fast it was unreal not seen anything like it :dohh: xxx


----------



## Samie18

wood floor....no excuse then!

I cant believe shes 2 its madness time goes so fast and you don't realise until you have no time to stop.

you going centre parks?

im still trying to swap a shift so we can take her peppa pig world not succeeding yet =o (


----------



## Sinn

Went in to hospital for my ECV this morning, midwife was sure baby was breech from feeling bump. She went for the scanner machine and started to scan...to everyone's surprise baby is head down! She must have turned since last scan and she must have a large bottom! So, no ECV for me! Although now I know she's head down and engaged, walking and going from standing to sitting and vice versa is agony! The power of suggestion obviously works on me! 

38+1 today so midwife confident I will have no more breech trouble!


----------



## betty14

Sinn that's brill news! Really pleased for you! 

Samie hope you manage to swap a shift! Do you want to go in her actual birthday? 

Hope everyone else is well! 

The bumps are all getting so close now huh! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

awww yeah! Highly unlikely to move now =o)

Managed to swap the shift so going to peppa pig world nov 24th a bit after her birthday but the only weekend date we have free as they only do weekends! I'm so excited to see her little face
I can just hear her now walking in and shouting 'PEPPPPPPAAAA WOW! lol shes a cutie!


----------



## Diddums

Awww that's so cute, Samie!

Sinn, we're so close now! How are you feeling generally? Do you think you will go over?


----------



## Sinn

I really hope not Diddums! I have that funny bowling ball feeling now, thought it might ease off as the day went on but it's got worse! 

I'm still feeling and being sick so I hope that she is on time so I can end that chapter! And still got awful heartburn!

We've got everything now, just clothes to put away after washing so it's really happening now! 

How are you doing?


----------



## Diddums

Aww Sinn, you've had such a tough time with the sickness :( 

I'm good. Just very tired and I get a lot of pressure in my pelvic bone. Baby is head down and at my last midwife appointment the midwife said she was 2/5 palpable. I think that's means she's engaging. Is that correct Samie?

I just have a few clothes left to iron and put away then everything is ready (apart from the lack of nursery furniture that hasn't turned up yet, and isn't due until 14 Nov). 

I hope I don't go over. I don't sleep well at night as I get up every couple hours to pee and during the day I need to make sure I go to the toilet every hour or so lol. I've even taken to driving on a maternity mat thing, just in case my waters go, or I have an accident :s


----------



## Diddums

I hope our little ones make an appearance soon. I know she's already a good weight and shouldn't have any problems breathing etc so anytime she wants to make an appearance I'm happy lol


----------



## Sinn

I might have had bad sickness but I have (so far) escaped needing a wee a million times each day and night! I've only really had one or two nights where I've struggled to sleep these last few weeks so I think I've done well! I make sure I do my pelvic floor exercises every day, multiple times a day and I'm sure my pilates class has really helped. I limped in to it tonight and practically bounced out! 

Just ordered a tens machine, I wasn't going to bother cos I was convinced I would have to have a c-section for breech but it seems now I will need one! 

I can't bear to stand and iron clothes, especially tiny ones so I make sure I get them out of the dryer still warm and fold them quickly! Seems to be working so far!


----------



## Samie18

Awww i'm excited for you 2, your pregnancies have gone so fast although sure you wouldn't agree!

2/5ths palpable could mean 2 things.

We divide the head in to 5 sections so she either means she can feel 3/5ths of the head so the top of the head and forehead are in your pelvis or the other way where 3/5th are engaged so down to the ears-ish and she can only feel 2 parts of the head like the cheeks and chin part of the head. Either way in the right position!

x


----------



## annanouska

Page 1000 :happydance: 


Great news of the bumps :flower: 

My pelvis has gone wonky again, could just cry :cry: need to do Pilates but hard to get to a group . 

How is everyone? 

I feel depressed everyone liking and commenting on all these terrible childhood illnesses on FB, I get paranoid! X


----------



## hay246

great news sinn and diddums

ah samie allister is same speech wise he understands 100% everything i say but he just isn't saying them himself he understands sentences when i ask him to do things etc, and does have about 20 words but he never says them at the right time usually, and when he has a full on conversation with me it sounds like he is talking chinese hahahaha! cant wait to have a conversation with him though! 
terrible twos has def come early too, he is becoming a nightmare throwing strops and throwing things around the room if he doesn't get his own way.. :/ and bossy and thinks i should sit where he tells me to n that, anybody else have a stroppy child? just me? haha xx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is well! Sorry I've been away for so long!! Finley is now 11 wks old, will be 12 wks on Friday! How are all the bumps progressing? How many bumps do we have now? Just Sinn and Diddums or more?? 
I'm loving being a Mummy!! Xx

(I can't figure out how to make the attached picture portrait - does anyone know how to do it?)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## annanouska

Awww loves seeing the little ones.

Hay I have the ultimate stroppy boy. Throws things so far and hard if he doesn't get his way. Meltdown if theres say no orange left etc

Just been to soft play he's not attacked anyone (3 hours solid play!!) also he found a lightweight walker and pushed it which he has been doing but he steered it along and manoeuvred around obstacles for ten minutes solid. At one point he was running !! Really weird. Think if he could stand on his own he'd be off xxx


----------



## hay246

anna he will surprise u and just go one day :) lovely pic louja think you have to do it before you upload it but we can all turn our heads not to worry ;)


----------



## Samie18

Hay you just described Sophia haha

Sophia's speech is coming on really well now. Her words are really clear and she replies appropriately its AMAZING! She probably has nearer 60 plus words. She's 2 Friday can't believe it!!

Love the pic lou.

I've been having lots of cuddles with lots of new babies recently they are sooooo cute =o)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi ladies,
Exciting stuff all these babies getting ready to enter the world  
We're just about settling in Germany but are going to review how we feel regularly as hubby was very homesick. The german language is tremendously difficult grammatically. Kids are doing extraordinarily well and are not far from fluent though grammar will take bit longer. It's been very stressful for me having to pretty much handle everything for all of us coz of the language I'm finally seeing an improvement!!
Happy 2nd Birthday Sophia :happydance::happydance::cake::cake::cake::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## betty14

Hi ladies, I wrote a huge long post but the forum threw a hissy at me and would t post it... Grrrr! :growlmad: 

Anyway in short it's nice to see so many lists in here again! 

Hope everyone is well! 

Honey nice to see a post from you! Glad you are settling now I'm sure time will make it easier, my uncle moved to America and was the same he has now been there 12 yrs! 

As for me I've got to have a scan because I've been getting loads of pain, dr thinks that I may have a/some big cysts pressing on stuff causing the pain :nope: 

Anna how's the foot? 

Hay how's the house coming on? 

Samie I hope Sophia has a magical second birthday :) 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

aww no betty, hope that its sorted for you :flower:
honey nice to hear you are settling in and the kids are doing well with language.

betty thanks for asking :) we are aiming to be in for feb now, just the last few things are the expensive things, such as boiler, new stairs, kitchen! the 2 floors are pretty mch done just need carpet and furniture, then its just the downstairs to be plastered and new kitchen and stairs there isn't really alot to do could just do with our place next door selling for a cash injection! 
x


----------



## betty14

Yeah I hope so too! 

Aw sounds like your doing well with it! Feb will soon fly round! No takers on the house then? 

Who's is the place you advertised for rent? I can't believe how cheap the rent is there, the equivalent here would be about 750-800 without water rates! 

Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Had my 39wk midwife appointment today. Went in and she checked my urine sample, the glucose was off the scale! I freaked out, and the midwife rang the hospital, who said to test again in one week time (this was first episode of glucose in urine) and if there was still glucose in the urine, i would have to go to hospital for a glucose test and possible early induction at 40wks. She then had a feel of my bump, which was measuring 46cm!!!! She said i'm having a big baby, by what she could feel, but she is head down (although not engaged) spine on my left and limbs on my right, so that was good. Then just before i left she checked my blood pressure, which of course was a bit high due to stress of possible GD and big baby, so i left and rung hubby in tears. I then rang antenatal triage at the hospital and spoke to them about the glucose and BP and she said not to worry, and its likely that the orange juice i had for breakfast 30mins before was skewing the results. I got home and tested my urine again (i have the same test strips that the midwife has) and there was no glucose present, so i guess it was just the orange juice, so will stay off that. 

I'm still slightly worried about having a big baby as all scans have shown her to be on 50th percentile, but there is nothing i can do now anyway. I have my first sweep next friday, but hoping i go earlier, although i don't have much hope as she isn't engaged at all.

Aww Betty, that sounds pants! hope you get some info.

Honey, you will settle in soon enough. How are you finding Germany otherwise?


----------



## Diddums

Lou, he is gorgeous!!!

Samie, happy 2nd birthday to Sofia (Sophia? sp?) xxx


----------



## Samie18

sugary drink would have shown up so dont worry! 
And 50th centile is not big at all really just average. now if it was the 95th centile then expect a biggy lol

Sophia has had a fab day she's really enjoyed it =o)

Mummy of a 2 year old....how did that happen!!

x


----------



## Samie18

When is your scan Betty?

Honey: Must be hard settling in I know how hard it was/is when i moved to Norfolk and that was 7 years ago!

x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Samie :) the midwife was surprised baby was 50th percentile for weight as she said she felt big. She even wrote big baby on my antenatal notes :( I know it's not that accurate but made me panic a little. 

Nice to be reassured that the orange juice would have screwed the results. Normally I wouldn't take a urine sample until just before the appointment but thought I'd be organised and take one after breakfast. Bad idea lol


----------



## Diddums

Glad Sophia have a good birthday. What did you get up to? Can't believe she is 2!


----------



## betty14

Diddums try not to worry, I would think the fact she isn't engaged at all would alter your measurements... 

The mw told my mum she was having a big baby and I came out weighing 6.14.... Not big at all!!! 

Hopefully she will engage and be in her way soon!! 

Hopefully I won't have too long till scan :( samie I only got referred today!

Glad Sophia has had a good day, she is such a cutie!! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Annoys me when Midwives say they will be so big because how do they know??
Do they know the amount of water? do they know how spread out the baby is? If the head isn't engaged then it will measure bigger, if you have a bit of a fat tum you measure bigger because of the fat. So many people say my Midwife say i've a 9lber onboard then it comes out 6lb. Total witchcraft lol

We didn't get up to much just played all day =o)


----------



## pink23

I can't believe Sophia is 2, glad she had a fab day.
I do try and keep up with the posts. My 2 keep me busy and night time is only time I pop in.
We are all ok here. Esmae is growing quick she makes me smile. I have been winking at her and she tries to do it back but does both eyes.
So glad this tread Is still going strong xx


----------



## annanouska

We are in holiday so poo wifi. It's freezing and damp but doing ok so far. Would be easier if he walked with the rain but hey ho. Bee swimming today and arts n craft. Betty I get a lot if pain left side just above Pubic bone like stabbing sharp pain. It's more severe during af x


----------



## betty14

Pink so lovely to hear from you! Glad your doing well! 

Our 'babies' are growing too fast huh! 

Anna glad your having a good holiday, where are you? 

I don't have at at all and the pain I'm getting is everyday which came on suddenly not usual for me at all :(

My gp seemed surprised I don't get at at all on cerazette but I thought that was the majority normal?

Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Lovely to hear from you Pink :)

Thanks Samie, make me feel a bit better. I have tummy fat so doesn't surprise me that I'm measuring bigger. It was just the way she outlined the shape of the baby and said its a big baby. Guess I'll find out either way in the next 3 weeks! 

Xx


----------



## betty14

I think that some mw need to be more careful how they put things, like samie said there is plenty of things that make baby seem bigger, if you were easily worried you could be panicking about having a big baby when you don't need to be! 

I would trust the scan more than tummy manipulation diddums! I'm sure she will be a lovely size! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Never had my bump measured think I was too fat to try! My pelvis ha
S gone again and I went to gp for pain relief as it's cp in lakes holiday and was in agony and he just said it wax a bad bk due to my size. I pointed out I'm still under physio had no issues pre pregnancy and 7 st heavier but he wasn't having it. Peeved me off tbh. 

I never had af on cerazette in all the years before ttc but had 4 on it since lo!!! Weird?! 

Marcus has started quaking at ducks it's funny! He seriously could walk now I think but still not standing unsupported. There was a gilt at arts yesterday who walked at 20 months. Wouldn't think it now! X


----------



## betty14

Aw Anna sorry to hear that, is that the medic on site? 

I hope you are managing to enjoy it still tho! 

Bless Marcus that's cute! 

Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Can I just say, GD does not mean a big baby. I had GD and yes my baby came 3 weeks early but he was on target to be an 8lb baby at 40 weeks so please don't let the GD panic you xx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Sara, Luckily the last two urine tests i've done (including last night) were negative for glucose, so i think it was just the orange juice that skewed the results last time. 

I ended up going to antenatal triage last night as baby hadn't moved much. Luckily she was fine, but my blood pressure was high three times they measured it (144/101). The midwife took a urine sample (trace protein) and also took good, which came back all clear today, so the higher bp was due to either being stressed or pregnancy induced hypertension at the end of my pregnancy :)


----------



## hay246

glad all is ok diddums! 

betty its mad how cheap everything is here compared to cities etc... that was our house next door i was advertising, didnt realise that if you werent on the group that it would show up on friends pages! lol xxx


----------



## betty14

Glad all is ok diddums, hopefully the rest of your time waiting will be really boring ;) 

Hay it's crazy how different the cost is huh! Did you manage to let it at all? 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

just had someone round today and is letting it from saturday thank god! else would have had to pay mortgage ourselves on that and our own house next month! 
woman who previously let it was basically a tramp and trouble.. dog ripped lino (she didnt even tell us she had a dog) and now she is saying her ex owes her money, sadly we didnt take a deposit off her, but she left before tenancy ended and gave us no notice but because we wanted her out we just let her... but if we have to we will go down the route of her still owing us a months rent! 
nightmare, cant wait for it to sell and then we just have our home then :D the bath and tap were put in bathroom yesterday just the oak sink unit n toilet then thats another room complete..it looks amazing, we have a freestanding bath with freestanding taps :D

kix was your scan around now??? xx


----------



## kix11

Hi Everyone, 

Diddums not long to go at all so exciting! I didn't ever get told how big they thought baby was going to be last time I did have a big bump but I'm pretty small so was shocked when Aaron was 9ib born!! 

Hay my scan is the 20th Nov can't come quick enough I am so sick of waiting I just want to know everything is ok and that I'm not imagining it all! Would love to see some pics of your house it sounds amazing. 

Samie bet you had a fab time for Sophia's birthday I can't believe she is 2 where has the time gone! what did you get up to?

Does anyone know when Abby is due does she still come on here?

xx


----------



## hay246

hi kix, no she doesnt come on here now, but she is due around the same time she had jake i'm sure so around xmas again i think? 
ah for some reason i thought it was about the 11th or something! 
i kind of feel weird at the moment I wiped the other day a small amount of dark red and that was it sorry tmi... and now i feel bloated and weird like i am going to come on like i did when i was pregnant before! i have been taking pill still but it hasnt always been same time and some days i have taken 2 in one day cause forgot (i know stupid) living in different places it has made me more forgetful with it, it used to be in one place i would go to every morning so i would never forget and it would always be the same time! i have ordered off ebay the early ones so will see, i could just be imagining things i hope i am cause i had it all planned i didnt want another until allister is 3 or 4! ahhhhhhh 

i will attach some pics, the velux windows we have two of on third floor and we overlook the sea its amazing! :cloud9: when we are in and the house is complete i will be doing a before and after on facebook of the changes etc, love it, although this may bore others lol!

x
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3









4.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2









5.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2









photo.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









photo2.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## betty14

I'm glad you got the let sorted hay, sorry to hear about the previous tenant! 

The house looks beautiful! That bath is totally amazing!!

When do you think you will be testing? 

Kix I bet you are counting the days now! I'm sure all is ok and he/she is happily swimming about :) 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

House looks fab! Sea view too how lovely.

Only tuesday here but i'm having a shit week! 
Got a telling off for a fb status, really pissed someone off totally unintentionally and i'm now scared to even offer help! Then i get told my whole work life is about to be changed which really puts us in the shit with chris' work so all in all i would love to quit but there really is nothing else i wanna do =o(
Chris said we should have another baby now because it would be a good time... (still not so sure lol)

And breathe...sorry to rant!


----------



## Samie18

oh and to top it off last night 4 lads drove down the farmers track at the back of our house parked right outside our back garden ran down to the farm buildings then ran back shouting really loud quick get in quick then sped off. so we called the police but dunno if they found anything. I'm home alone this weekend so shitting myself now =o(


----------



## Diddums

Aww Samie, hope nothing comes from the lads driving and stopping. I'm sure you will be perfectly safe, just keep all windows and doors locked, just in case. Are you still a firm no for a second? Or do you think you will eventually warm to the idea (sorry if you don't want to answer, just tell me to shut up lol).

That bath is amazing! I can't wait until we move and we have a bigger bath. I generally shower but love to soak in a hot bath!

I'm still impatiently waiting for bubs to arrive! No signs or anything. My official due date is saturday xxx


----------



## Samie18

I honestly don't know. One day i think i could have another then so many doubts come in to my mind. Do i want another? could i cope? can we afford it? have we got the space? what if i don't like it, what if i always compare it to Sophia and its not the same. What if my lovely Sophia hates it and feels neglected and turns horrible for attention and so on.
There was never a doubt about getting pregnant with Sophia it was all i ever wanted and i always thought i'd have 2 but making that decision is impossible


----------



## Diddums

Aww don't worry about it Samie, there is plenty of time to have a second, if you decide thats what you want xxxx


----------



## annanouska

Hay the pics are great. 

Samie sorry your week is so poo :-( hope u get something sorted with work. You could be A hv !

Marcus is hard on holiday he just wants to crawl off and gets tripped over. 

Would be a good time for another as u can avoid work but it's hard I kno. I feel the same I don't kno if I could with all my issues post birth it's been hard. 

Hay- I be watching to see! 

Betty- it was one of the gps at our center, he's a bit odd tbh x


----------



## hay246

thanks all!

sorry to hear that samie, and i hope there was nothing too sinister with those lads, but i would be the same if i was home alone too, just try not to think about it! :flower: as for another one, i think we all think how are we going to love another as much but i think it just happens lol, and as long as you involve the first in the pregnancy i think it would be fine, but plenty of time to decide hey! :)

i have ordered some early midstream tests off ebay so probably when they arrive, i am actually crapping myself lol obviously i would be happy if i was just not overly ready as didn't want to have one yet, i just can't stop thinkin about it so need to test to make sure! had a netball match last night really enjoy playing and been in the league so would be sad to have to give it up again! my belly just feels strange its hard to explain.. i will keep you girls posted! i may just be going mad haha!

diddums try not to worry too much about due date, just think it won't be much longer now :D exciting!! 


x


----------



## kix11

Hay your house looks amazing can't wait to see the full before and after pics when your done! Maybe your body just feels weird because you haven't had a routine with the pill? I think you said you went back on cerazette so you never know you could be because I think you're meant to be a bit more routine with the mini pill! Oh well hope you get the outcome you want will be waiting to hear!

I am so excited for the scan its a week today can't wait to see baby hope everything is ok i am totally in love already I think Aaron will benefit hugely from having a little brother or sister and I already know I want more than 2! Ha must be crazy! We need to move house! 

Samie work sounds a bit rubbish at the moment hope it gets better whats changing the shifts? Work gets in the way of so much I don't enjoy mine half as much as I used to but need to work to be able to move house go on hols and pay for things like swimming which Aaron loves so keep reminding myself! I'm going to have longer off on maternity leave this time round though I went back way to quick with Aaron. 

Has anyone started on Xmas presents yet? Xx


----------



## hay246

argh i haven't even started with xmas, all our money is going in to house and we just focusing on that will have to sort it out end of month lol. rationing this year though with other peoples presents really.. next year will be lovely as my brother and 2 kids will be coming to ours and my MIL and my mum so be nice :) 

kix when did u go back with Aaron? i went back after 6 months. but when we have another i think i would like the 9 months off. but will see! I know if i am then I could quite easily get excited about it, but i wouldn't tell anyone until we were in the house I would hide it for as long as possible i think! lol! baggy jumpers for me! 
but if i am not then i will also be fine with it as its not what we planned :) :thumbup: if i am then it must be telling me its time now and so it must be right hahaha! 

x


----------



## Samie18

Ohhh Hay how exciting but nervy!!

Done quite a lot crimbo shopping wise and wrapped so quite organised for me.

I'm being moved out to community so 8-6 hours which means Chris won't be able to work. he normally does sunrise shoots if i'm working the afternoon or sunset if i'm on the early so we're pretty screwed. I'm going to see them tomorrow to see what we can do as i've only been able to be so flexible because we can work around the shifts but 4 days 8-6 is impossible. I'll lose my enhancements too for nights and weekends. it's not even like i can afford a nursery or childminder as its so hit and miss when they will be needed, its very stressful!

I kinda just wish i would get pregnant then the choice has gone and i know after a 2nd Chris would have the snip so there would be no more worry.

Sophia is totally dry in the days now =o) and i'm now making the transition to knickers full time. We have come back from being out the past week and shes dry every time we get back then a few mins later you hear her cheering because shes put herself on the loo lol very sweet. We also removed the cot side last night and she only fell out twice so think all the transitions are going well =o)

Loved the vid with Marcus and the ducks hes super cute and defo sturdy on his legs so he will defo just go one day soon i reckon!

x


----------



## hay246

ah Samie how good is Sophia, thats amazing that she's dry in the day now, I really don't think we will be potty training anytime soon, love how she cheers herself on :D crap about work, hope they will sort it out for you and change your hours around!

I won't even be entertaining it until he is settled in the house, which aiming for february to be in... :) and then i will do what you did and not do potty but just straight to toilet otherwise got to go from potty then to toilet.. just seems pointless to me! we are getting him a toddler bed too so will be going straight into that as he doesn't sleep in his cot now anyway! 

his room is going to be so cute, we have got a large jungle wall mural, and getting him a madagascar themed bed so has very similar to his wall mural on headboard and bottom bit, so yea it will be jungle themed and white and blue wardrobe etc, can't wait to see it finished :D

x


----------



## betty14

Loving how busy it is in here! 

Hay your house is looking amazing! I bet you can't wait to be in! 

Let us know what happens when you test! 

Anna that doc sounds very very odd! 

Kix I bet you can hardly wait! It's very exciting your on to number 2! Will you stay team yellow this time? 

Samie sorry your gong through crap at work at the moment, it's such a shame mw are few enough as is without making their jobs miserable! 

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone my brain doesn't work too well these days! 

Xxx


----------



## kix11

Hello everyone, 

Hay I went back when Aaron was 8 months old but I wasn't ready and he definitely wasn't the poor little thing was so upset for months. I was so stressed at the time trying to get up to scratch with all the changes at work and it was if my manager was just piling things up waiting for my return I had about seven projects to manage straight away plus I was still breastfeeding Aaron so I was only doing mornings it was such a stressful time I won't be doing that again no way!! Ha!

This time round it will be much calmer..... I hope! 

And Betty yep reckon we are going to stay team yellow again I loved the surprise with Aaron it really kept me going at the end. It would be easier this time to find out but going to try and resist when the time comes! Just really hope little baby is ok feeling more nervous about things this time I found out so early just feels like I have been waiting forever for this scan I'm wishing the days away until Wednesday! 

Samie you have done well wrapping and everything wow! I have hardly done anything - we have bought Aaron a wooden train set and a few things to fill his advent calendar and stocking but need to think of a few more prezzies for him not sure what I keep giving my ideas away to the family who are asking me. 

Diddums hope you're feeling ok xx


----------



## betty14

Samie that's pants, do you think there is a chance you could change it? Well done to Sophia on her being dry too that's fab so early!! 

Forgot to mention earlier that I'm pretty much done for Xmas just a few extra bits and bobs to get, money isn't exactly flush for us so have to budget and do it over the few months prior to Xmas! I can't wait to wrap it all that's my fav bit I save it to do it all together :haha: 

Hay little mans bedroom sounds fab!! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

yeah they put it back to 2015! huge sigh of relief!


----------



## betty14

Aw samie that's fab news! Least you can rest easy again now for a bit! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

So it's a 2015 baby now Samie :haha: 

I'm being squished by the cats picked them up today. I think next doors cat has been put down :cry: he was bad before we went away and I've not seen him since :nope: not seem the to ask yet. Was quite fond of him the streets a bit dull now and I miss him sitting on the mat. I was a but of a catophile tbh a they work long days and he'd be shut out fom 7am-8/10pm and I felt sad in bad weather so id often leave some water out and a snak when I got bak for him :blush: sometimes it was snow and he'd be out and he was old too. .
We had a great holiday but he's sooo headstrong and loves wondering around a bit annoying when crawling. He walks mos of the time st home with furniture or a push along just won't ho,d your hand to walk or let go.

How is everyone any babies yet? X


----------



## Samie18

Chris said the other night if you have to go community then we will have a baby!


----------



## Sinn

Hi all, due tomorrow and no signs as yet (apart from a massive crop of spots on my chin-I've had none for almost all of my pregnancy!). How about Diddums?


----------



## betty14

Glad you had a nice holiday Anna! We go in about 10 weeks :) 

Sorry to hear about the cat bless his heart :( 

Samie is it just the hours to do community you don't want or is it the job too? 

Sinn hope you don't go too far over! It's all very exciting these babies are so close now!! 

I have my scan date now, 3rd December, hoping they can see what's happening! 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Samie18

just the hours as its 8-18:00 and some days 8-21:00 so chris wouldnt be able to work unless we paid nursery which is £700 a month so id have no money left to pay bills so would be screwed. Will be ok when shes at school


----------



## betty14

That's the trouble huh, nursery is daylight robbery and most of the time not worth while! 

I'm glad it's all worked out well for you! She will be at school by the time your job changes now right? 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Any news yet hay?? 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

hi all, great news about job samie!

betty i tested other day and it was negative, will probably do another one at some point just to check as i am obviously still taking my pill now. (which i am not forgetting now) haha! i don't think i am now. i think i just over thought it and maybe made myself think i am and imagined things :rofl: 

hope everyone is ok, sinn how you feeling? x


----------



## Sinn

I'm still hanging in there! No signs yet. Baby moved a lot yesterday and still very active today. Sweep booked for tomorrow afternoon so fingers crossed. Everything is ready now, just need her here! DH is working from home this week so I'm enjoying his company and the extra attention. He won't let me lift a finger and I want to wash the net curtains and clean the windows! X


----------



## kix11

Are you on cerazette again Hay? I didn't get any periods the whole time I was on it other than the odd spotting. 

Glad works ok for a bit long Samie. 

2 days until my scan so excited! x


----------



## betty14

Aw that's good hay, it's funny how our minds play tricks huh! Think that's the hard thing about not bleeding, ya don't have anything to go by huh :shrugs: 

Sinn glad your being well looked after! Hope she arrives then your oh can have his pat leave without having to go back to work huh!! 

Kix can't wait to hear about your scan! What time is it? How are you feeling?? 

Xxx


----------



## Sinn

Betty I really hope she comes soon so he can stay off extra long! His work are really good and he's only missed 2 appts through my whole pregnancy through meetings he couldn't rearrange. 

I've been to pilates tonight so hopefully that should get things going. Sweep tomorrow afternoon so pilates hasn't worked then that might. I feel really sad that if baby does come I will have to miss pilates for at least 6 weeks. I absolutely love my class and love doing it at home too. I'm sure when baby is here I won't care and will want to be with her instead! X


----------



## annanouska

All exciting times in here. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## betty14

Sinn that 6 weeks will fly in a blur of adjusting and tiredness and just being busy with baby! I'm sure you will be back to Pilates before you know it! 

I hope she arrives really soon!! 

Anna how's your foot and pelvis? 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

kix yes i am back on cerazette :) exciting your scan is tomorrow :D

sinn the weeks just go by its madness! even though you don't seem to do anything but stare at baby lol!! 
x


----------



## Sinn

Humph! No sweep today as baby not engaged anymore! Off to see consultant tomorrow to see what's what! She is becoming a right little madam! I wonder where she gets that from?...... ;)


----------



## betty14

Oh no! I didn't realise it mattered if they are engaged or not! How rubbish for you! 

Xxx


----------



## Sinn

Tell me about it Betty! I was all prepared for it...Nevermind. Tomorrow might bring an answer! At least I have more time to clean! X


----------



## hay246

i hated the sweep, next time i am pregnant i am going to refuse it i just thought it was alot of discomfort for nothing lol x


----------



## Samie18

hope the scan went well!


----------



## betty14

Sinn don't worry too much things can and do change very quick, my friend had a failed sweep because her cervix was too high, this was early afternoon, she went into labour that night and had a 2.5 hr labour! 

Hay I didn't get to my sweep, I was supposed to have it at 41 weeks but my waters went 40+3 and Daisy arrived 40+6, my mw actually called me to see what time to come out haha! 

Kix hope the scan went well 

Xxx


----------



## kix11

Scan went well so lovely to see baby!! Looks very different to scan pic of Aaron baby has much more of a round head shape Aaron's was flat ha! 

What does anyone reckon boy or girl??? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## betty14

Glad scan went well kix, lovely picture!! 

Purely as a guess I'll say girlie :) 

What's your edd? 

Xxx


----------



## kix11

29th May Betty so 2 days before I thought! Ooh I wonder would be made up with either but love the guessing! Xx


----------



## Diddums

Aww Kix that is very cute! I also think girly, for no reason at all lol! Bet it was lovely seeing baby kicking around in there!

AFM I've had my little lady! My waters went 1am Thursday morning and Katie arrived 5.26am Friday morning (her due date!) weighing 7lb9oz. We are doing fab at home. Just very tired :)



Sinn hope you don't have to wait much longer!!!


----------



## Samie18

going on the nub theory I guess girl too!

congrats diddums!! Cant see the pic but sure she's beautiful


----------



## Diddums

Oh not sure why you can't see the photo. The link should work instead https://www.dropbox.com/s/7gb997fhlxkzrq5/Photo 16-11-2013 21 23 55.jpg


----------



## Honeybear1976

Lovely scan pic kix. The link works diddums and Katie is beautiful and looks like she's had her nails done!


----------



## Sinn

Honeybear1976 said:


> Lovely scan pic kix. The link works diddums and Katie is beautiful and looks like she's had her nails done!

I noticed her nails too honey! What a gorgeous girl. I'm so jealous! I want mine now! Was everything ok Diddums? How are you feeling? I'm getting scared now! X


----------



## Samie18

awww shes lovely! is it katya or katie


----------



## Diddums

I still can't believe she's here! 

Everything went fine Sinn. I really can't complain about the birth (well except about how painful it was). My waters went at 1am on Friday 15th and I was getting period type pains every 7-10mins. Went to hospital at 3.30am and they confirmed my waters had gone and took the usual obs. My blood pressure was borderline high so I wasn't allowed to go home and was admitted to the antenatal ward. The contractions got stronger throughout Friday and I was given some co-codamol which didn't really do much. I was examined and was only 2cm and medium soft cervix. So off we went for a walk to try to speed things up. The contractions were now every 2-3mins and pretty painful but I couldn't have any more pain relief until I was 4cm and admitted to labour ward. Eventually one of the midwives suggested I should be examined as I was in a lot of pain and I was 4cm! So yay off we went to labour ward where they gave me gas and air! Seriously it was amazing stuff! I loved it. My contractions were now only mins apart but I progressed from 4 to 6cm in 4 hours so they were happy. I still only had gas and air up until this point and was coping really well. I was examined 4 hours later but had only progressed to 7cm so they decided to start the drip. This is when things get a bit hazy. The contractions came really strong and fast and I was beginning not to cope very well and demanded an epidural. However the anaesthetist was in surgery for the next 1.5hrs. I have no idea how I got through he next hour or so. The gas and air made me really spaced out so don't remember much. Then when the anesthetist finally turned up to do the epidural she was called away to an emergency! So I was given a massive dose of pethidine to help with the pain. I guess it helped a bit, hubby says it helped a lot but I honestly don't remember. The gas and air was making me forget huge chunks of time lol. Eventually I felt the urge to push and I lost it. It was so painful. Hubby had to kept telling me to breathe as I would stop breathing, meaning I wasn't getting any gas and air. I remember asking the midwife for process reports and feeling relieved when she told me that soon I would need to stop pushing and just pant. Did that and heard the midwife say the baby had the cord wrapped round her neck twice but loosely so I had to stop pushing. Once they slipped the cord back over she was born two pushes later and omg the relief was amazing. Katie was placed and my chest and I just burst into tears, not quite believing she was here. And honestly I forgot about the pain I had just gone through and would have done it all over again! Katie had an apgar score of 8/10 so was really healthy and copes really well with the labour. It took me 40mins to push her out :) I was then stitched up due to a second degree tear - didn't really hurt as I still had gas and air. I also had the injection to deliver placenta as I had lost 600ml blood. My blood pressure spiked at the end of labour so they had given me some tablets to bring it down, once I had delivered Katie my blood pressure plummeted to 80/55 so was given IV fluids and wheeled to postnatal ward. Katie arrived at 5.26am on her due date using gas and air and a dose of pethidine. I spent all of Saturday in bed as I was too dizzy to sit up. Once my blood pressure stabilised recovery was pretty fast. I still have sciatica which make it difficult to walk around, and I tore my calf muscle from the strain of pushing but other than that I'm good. The bleeding has slowed right down. Katie is Breastfeeding well and I'm getting some sleep which is helping with recovery. 

Sinn make sure you don't overdo it the days following delivery. It's really important to rest and try to sleep when baby does :) I can honesty say, don't worry too much about delivery. I was so scared that I wouldn't be able to cope but I just kept thinking about my baby at the end and it made it all easier to deal with. I was still more worried about them inserting a catheter than the pain of a contraction lol.

Good luck for when your little lady comes, can't wait to hear your birth story and see a little photo :) xxxx


----------



## Diddums

Samie18 said:


> awww shes lovely! is it katya or katie

It's Katherine, but shortened to Katie :)


----------



## sara15h1986

Go everyone. Hope you are all well. 
Congrats to diddums. Here is a pic of my boy. Now 11 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## betty14

Fab news kix, you should miss all the boiling weather being heavily preggers too :thumbup: 

Diddums you did fab! Really pleased she is here safe and sound! Amazing she arrived on her due date too! 

Sara love his smiley little face!

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Congrats diddums lots of hair too!! Glad the scan went well kixx. 

I can't think about labour now, think I have ptsd!! If I hadn't been left with all the problems I have it wouldn't bother me. 

My foot has healed a lot so I'm walking normal again. My pelvis is still wonky as ever but I'm hoping I can get it manageable again. 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

My coccyx/sacrum is still dodgy but ive given up and just accept its now how i have to live =o/

Glad your foot is improving.

We now getting ready to go to Southampton and be Peppa pig'ed out tomorrow!!


----------



## betty14

Samie my coccyx is still dodgy too!! 

Have an amazing time at pepper pig world it's supposed to be amazing!! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

I could live with the jointy issues it's the problem it's caused to the nerve I'm struggling with.. My gp said some anti epilepsy drigs help with nerve pain il see in new year incase it's this little hiccup that triggered it off again.

Il give u giggle tho since we have been through the most intimate parts of each other lives already....we were in bed the other night and I randomly scream out with added oh god ahhh kind of thing, poor dh thinks he's a sex god at this point when I eventually manage to say no my nerve is spasmjng my whole leg and I'm in agony lol!!!! Xxx


----------



## betty14

Lol Anna that made me smile! 

Try to avoid the epilepsy meds if you can, I was put on gabapentin for a few months before I had the second op on my arm, it was horrible, I was a zombie, constantly dizzy and it affected my memory really badly! Oh and did nothing for the pain :haha: 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:thumbup: thanks Betty. I was very unsure when he offered them to me and now I'm even more less inclined.im very eek well and active etc but my nerve can be in constant pain leaving me unable to sit or drive etc. the acupuncture had completely cured it oly now it flaired back up. I will monitor it as had acupuncture yesterday so ingesting to see if if settles again. 

Marcus is practicing standing unsupported. He's so independent with everything we can't help him. He won't walk with your hands etc. he's funny as he walks all around the walls to get somewhere :dohh: 

He stood alone at physio then took two small 1/2 steps on his own so that's a huge improvement. He doesn't have to keep going to physio now and will review him in a few months and deff at schoo, age. He has quite severe hyper mobility in his ankles. His knees and hips are affected but not as bad. It's not causing him pain at all ATM but I have to watch as it may do I the future. We are Hoping with walking, swimming etc he will strengthen a bit. Dh has it too tho never knew until we took Marcus he just thought he was supple :haha: 

Wonder if sin has gone in now x


----------



## Sinn

Nope! I'm still here! Had a march round the shops, scrubbed the bathroom, ironed a pile of clothes and hung some nets and still nothing! X


----------



## annanouska

Go to the cinema and meal out bound to bring it on for Sod's law! X


----------



## hay246

ahhh kix i would say girl too great clear pic

diddums congratulations :D x


----------



## kix11

Ahh loving peoples thoughts on the scan pic ha ha! I really want to know this time but going to try my best to not find out and wait and see!! I keep thinking girl when I look at the picture but I always thought I would have 2 boys ooh exciting would be made up with either. 

Samie do you honestly think that's the nub it looks huge! Pepper pig world looked fun by the way! 

And well done on potty training you have done amazing. We are going to give it a go at Christmas because I am off for 2 weeks but I am not sure if Aaron is quite ready he does tell me when he needs a poo but not a wee but it's probably because the wee doesn't bother him I suppose. Any tips Samie or anyone else?? 

xx


----------



## hay246

I'm not going to rush it with Allister really, he definitely isn't ready, and thinking next spring may attempt to when its getting warmer and he is in garden a lot etc. will play it by ear definitely won't be until at least April i try because of moving into house in feb etc going to be alot of changing n settling him in then in new room and bed etc :D xx


----------



## Samie18

i wasnt too sure if that was the nub as it does look big but the leg looks just to the side of it so i'm guessing.....

No tips on the toilet training really. I've been putting her on the loo since she was about 1 so its taken a long time for her to get it but i think the fact she has come with us all the time and been going on it made her just 'get it' and now she understands and just gets on with it.

We just let her run around bottom half naked all year really so it wasn't a rush. If she had an accident so be it. I have never pressurised her, never told her off so it hasn't been a negative thing and just bucket loads of praise, singing and dancing when she went and made her feel fab.
When she regularly went i then started offering her knickers or nappy and she always chose nik niks =o) the first few weeks of knickers i must have said 1000 times sophia remember you have your knickers on so you have to use the toilet and tell mummy if you need a wee wee or poo poo and she did. If after so long she hadn't been then we would say mummy or daddy needs a wee wee and she would always say meeeeeeee so we put her on first and she would go!

hmmmm i didn't have advise ha ha


----------



## annanouska

:wacko: can I skip potty training?! 

Mr non communication seems to be I proving. I don't think I'm imagining it but he seems to undertone things a bit better. I ask if he is finished his meal and he nods. I ask again and if I who,d take the plate away and he nods (may get a yeah depending) and he is ok with it. Normally he wold go mad if I took the plate finished or not. 
He got his nursery proofs today they are cute :flower: 

My friend at work has her new granddaughter arrive on Saturday. It sounded sad :cry: she was left at pushing stage for 3 hours before they did a emergency section? Is that normal? At my hospital you gt an hour before they intervene. Poor thing was not breathing and rushed to IC. They have had her on a brain monitor and now waiting a brain scan :nope: so sad. Hopefully she will be ok. Mum and dad are only 21 :hugs: 

Doi g a baby sale on Sunday at nursery hope I can raise some cash. Thanks to all who helped on the eBay saga...just got to post it tomorrow :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Samie18

aww hope the bub is ok.

first babies we allow 2 hrs to push depending on how busy things are sometimes drs arent available and women do push longer =o/


----------



## annanouska

Il let you know. Apparently the doc was there in and out, funny how diff hospitals are different. She has more hair than Marcus :headspin:


----------



## betty14

Hope the baby is ok Anna , hospitals really do differ huh! 

Fab that Marcus nods now he is such a cutie pie! Don't stress about his hair, if he had loads you would have to get it cut and take it from someone who knows little boys do not sit still for haircuts :haha: 

Samie that's fab! Sophia was clearly ready :) 

Think that's the secret, you can't make them ready so no point rushing or pushing them, my mum says usually the summer they are 3 is the time to start as they can be naked on bottoms :) I'll wait and see how we go :) 

Bed time for me now night night 
Xxx


----------



## Samie18

im not so sure on the when they are ready train of thought

I feel everything a baby learns we teach so the earlier taught the quicker they learn. 

In the 50's most kids were potty trained by 18 months. There is thoughts the disposable nappy trade pushed the when they are ready and invented pull ups etc to continue making us buy their product for longer..

Just my thoughts though


----------



## hay246

yea i agree with that samie. sophia done amazingly!
i maybe would have done what you have if our circumstances with house etc were different just wouldn't be fair at moment really. x


----------



## Samie18

circumstances defo have to be right because if things aren't steady they get very confused


----------



## annanouska

Sinn must have had baby now?!

Was going to go play in garden wrapped up but Ben and holly is on now..I'm quite fond of it!

How is everyone x


----------



## Sinn

annanouska said:


> Sinn must have had baby now?!
> 
> Was going to go play in garden wrapped up but Ben and holly is on now..I'm quite fond of it!
> 
> How is everyone x

Nope! No baby yet! I think I lost a tiny tiny bit of plug about 2pm today but just about 50p piece size. Longest pregnancy ever. Induction Friday if there's a bed, that'll be 12 days over. Taking the opportunity to clean the house and do jobs and spend a lot of time in my pjs relaxing! X

PS-baby moving soooo much these last few days, she's not had a quieter day for a week nearly now, DH keeps informing her of the exit route but she's not listening!


----------



## hay246

aww sinn, its worth it, enjoy some sleep and rest whilst you can :) xx


----------



## betty14

Aw sinn I agree with hay she will be worth the wait! Take the opportunity to rest as much as you can :) 

Can't wait to hear all about it :)

Hope everyone a well 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:flower: if I had mat leave again I'd soooo just chill out!


----------



## sara15h1986

Sinn. Rest up. I left work on the Friday? Waters broke on the Sunday. No time for rest for me so take every opportunity to put your feet up xxxx


----------



## kix11

Sinn I remember that waiting feeling nothing worse! Aaron was 12 days late I was booked in for induction but he made an appearance himself thank god! You were induced weren't you Hay? 

Whatever happens Sinn it will soon be forgotten and worth everything!! Sure you will have your little one by the end of the week! That's an exciting thought xx


----------



## betty14

Any news yet sinn? 

Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Aww Sinn hope you've had your little lady now! 

I wish I'd made more of an effort to rest during mat leave before I had Katie. I promised myself I would spend Friday and the whole weekend relaxing and sleeping, then my waters went Friday 1am and I never got to relax. I didn't sleep at all for three days (more than 3hours total over the three days anyway!)


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: baby sinm must be here now :flower: 

I'm going to sue Marcus when he's older for damages to my health :haha: hes stressing me out ATM. The new one is not to eat, past copke weeks he's refusing just about everything except toast with peanut butter breadsticks jelly and maybe banana :wacko: he's a champion eater and eats everything no idea what's up with him. Maybe teeth moving or still has a runny nose. 

Did baby sale at nursery today nobody came except 8 :shrug:. I sokd £20 wort of two items had to cart it all home. Lots on eBay now including his Armani jacket :haha:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna don't worry too much they go through phases of fussy eating. Ollie has just started eating again after weeks of barely eating.


----------



## betty14

I was going to say the same, as long as he is drinking plenty don't panic! Some days Daisy barely eats enough to keep a gnat alive! But other days she doesn't stop! 

Daisy is cutting so many teeth at the moment she is coping ok ish but has very sore bottom, it breaks my heart she crus and says ow ow mum mum while I'm changing her :cry: 

I'm excited to hear about baby sinn! 


Anna that's a terrible turn out, sorry to hear it was a flop! I didn't know Marcus had an Armani lol! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

He's worn it about 3 times another mil random buy :wacko: 

Thanks about the eating, it's just very irritating. I make him a packed lunch if I go out so if he doesn't eat it I've not paid over the odds. The other day consisted of...a few mini weetabix, half a slice of toast and a breadstick :growlmad: normally eats loads. Not sure if the whole no protein thing is ok it I can't ram a steak Dow. Him :blush: 

I hate trying to work out postage on eBay it's hard work. I went back to sw this week, not gone very well yet :blush: prob ba time of year. 

When is the scan Betty? 

Hope daisy is ok. I use timodine from docs when really bad but usually some metanium despite how much I hate it. Use so e face cloths when bad may help for. The wipes. 

I'd be super chuffed if Marcus said ow ow mummy. He has stopped saying anything at all now? He used to say mumma dadda and hiya, yeah. Hasn't said anything for weeks. I talk to him loads and he responds to his name now, he actually pointed (clench fist) to his advent calander this morning and does this :shrug: with his hands. He does it when he's it sure. I was first time he's really pointed st anything. 

Ido think there may be some small issue but he could just be slow, I'm not worried but il monitor and see hv again at 18 mo if needed. He likes to do things, eg his elefun he loves getting the balls turning it on and watching it all. He also does the shape sorter mostly now 

Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Anna you'll have a breakdown if you keep worrying
He's doing just fine. He's not super ahead of himself and he's certainly not super slow either. You'll have to settle for normal! !!!


----------



## annanouska

One normal one in the family would be good hahaha!

I'm bad cop ATM it's dad dad dad, he had always been a daddy's boy but he seems to get frustrated atm and takes it out on me a lot. It will all be ok.

Don't fancy work today I feel run down, had a cold for a bit. Needs must as it were. Winter gets busy for us x


----------



## Sinn

Baby Sadie arrived on Saturday morning at 7.40am weighing 8lb 2oz. She's amazing! 

I went in for induction at 8.30 on Friday morning. I was able to skip the pessary so it was already going to be 24 hrs earlier that we would meet her. After 2 'good sweeps' (midwife words!) and the gel I started with contractions at about 11am. After lunch I had 2 doses of cocodamol, a short sleep and some food. 

I was taken to labour ward at 7pm to have my waters broken, had pethidine sometime about 8pm then an epidural at 1am. By 7am after 1 and a half hours pushing with all my worth it was decided something wasn't right so I was rushed to theatre. Drs unsure what they would need to do (forceps, ventouse or c-section) so I was fully prepared to let them decide. There were so many in the theatre I was quite relaxed even though I was terrified! 

Fortunately all I needed was a cut and forceps so it was quite straightforward. Sadie had her cord round her neck but it was spotted straight away so no issues. She was good and I was repaired, dr was quite pleased with it all. 

I didn't get the birth I wanted but I got my perfect baby so I couldn't be happier! Funny how things don't matter....she feeds really well and is gorgeous. DH is besotted and we are overjoyed x


----------



## betty14

Anna you seriously need to just chill and stop worrying, there is nothing up with Marcus he is perfect in every way! 

My scan is tomorrow but not till early eve :wacko: 

Sinn massive congratulations, so glad she is here, love her name very pretty and unusual! 
Your right it doesn't matter in the end as long as you are both safe and well! 

Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Awww congrats Sadie has arrived yay, pics pls xx


----------



## annanouska

Congrats sinn x I know it's not sinn 
baby pics but here the proof card of his nursery photos x


----------



## Samie18

awww congrats sinn.
hard not to worry eh beth! but hes your perfect little boy regardless 
x


----------



## hay246

yea beth you worry too much lol he is fine and can't compare to others definitely not!

congrats sinn :D 

kix yea i was induced at 10 days over, and had him on the 11th day at 3 oclock in afternoon!
i still need to do a test to double check but haven't got around to it yet wish i hadn't wasted the 3 i bought off ebay so early ha what a wally!!x


----------



## betty14

Hay do you still think you could get a bfp then? 

Had my scan yesterday, would seem I've had a ruptured cyst :( all fine now tho so nothing to worry about! 

Anna your pic didn't show :shrug: 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:wacko: il get it on here later, its only a pic of the proof card haha! 

Glad everything is ok now Betty, cyst pain is very nasty. 

Marcus had a bad fall earlier, he was t the sink and somehow face planted the floor but we have like a boxed off bit behind ink/ loo where pipes are. He landed head first on the edge so had a nice cut and the biggest egg I've ever seen :cry: I coldnt actually look at it as I flt o bad even tho it want my fault :dohh: 

He's just napping now, I kep checking on him tho.

He's been more himself at nursery yesterday but i don't know yet today he's had weetabix only but had that fall and sleep now. I've made him salmon pasta bake in cheese sauce with veg for his lunch . I hate salmon so if he doesn't want it the bin wins :haha: x


----------



## hay246

betty i don't know ya know, its just one of those where i feel a bit different but it could be cause i am thinking about it :shrugs: 

ah anna i remember when allister hit his head on my end of bed chest thing and he had a massive lump on his head, but it did go down and he was ok. felt awful! :( he goes to nursery 9-11 every wed now feel so bad he cries his eyes out lol but they have said when i go he is ok. 

x


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: aww nursery is good though. Marcus loves nursery a lot. It's his play in a couple of weeks and Christmas party too. 

He's been a terror today. He doesn't vocalise so just screams. He gets frustrated and angry over anything nd just goes mad. His keeping is unsettled too. I never bought into those wonder weeks but I'm wondering if he's at a big developmental stage and its sending him a bit more unhinged than usual :rofl:


----------



## kix11

Sinn congratulations! Sadie has always been one of my favorite girls names it's on our short list! Means princess!! Hope you're both doing ok. 

Hi everyone else - I can't get going in work today feeling shattered and keep getting emotional over nothing must be my hormones! 
xx


----------



## Sinn

kix11 said:


> Sinn congratulations! Sadie has always been one of my favorite girls names it's on our short list! Means princess!! Hope you're both doing ok.
> 
> Hi everyone else - I can't get going in work today feeling shattered and keep getting emotional over nothing must be my hormones!
> xx

Kix- I've had Sadie reserved for years-it's my favorite song by my favorite band. It also is a short form of Sarah which is my name. DH has two princesses now! We've had loads of comments about how unusual it is which makes our day. We went out for the first time today and we got stopped by a lady who thought she was gorgeous and had a giggle at some teenage girls who were cooing over her behind us in the queue!


----------



## Sinn

Here is my little lady. I am so in love, she hasn't even been here a week and I can't remember what we did without her!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hay246

oh Sinn she is gorgeous!!


----------



## betty14

Sinn she is so beautiful! 

Kix how are you feeling? 

Hay have you tested yet? I know what you mean tho the power of suggestion is very strong :haha: 

Anna how is Marcus after his tumble? 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

betty i have ordered 3 10miu tests off ebay so going to test when they arrive.. ha i am pretty sure i am probably not but want to check as i won't stop thinking otherwise and i am also still taking pill x


----------



## betty14

Def good to get peace of mind, at least you won't be thinking about it!!are you taking cerazette? 

Xxx


----------



## Sinn

Please help me to not feel bad! 

Every night since bringing Sadie home she has refused to sleep from midnight to 6am. Constant feeding / sucking for comfort / screaming every night for 6 nights has taken its toll and last night, well this morning at 6am we sterilised a dummy and gave her it after much sobbing from me, stressing from DH and worrying that Sadie would overheat and had a febrile convulsion with all the screaming (Fortunately our neighbours are very understanding as they have two little ones). 

She went down with the dummy so well, she woke an hr and a half later for a feed and she had spat it out at some point and woke so happy and hungry. After her feed, she went down without the dummy and slept nearly 3 hrs before waking again. 

I feel like I've failed even though she still enjoyed her feed and fed really, really well. All you read about is how babies will be confused between dummy and nipple and how you shouldn't give a dummy if you breastfeed. 

Is anyone else similar? X


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sinn
It's a load of shit. My first 3 had dummies n bf for 8 1/2 months, 21months and 19months. Ollie had a dummy till he was in itu at 9 wks but now still feeding a lot for comfort. They all have fabulous teeth too x


----------



## Sinn

Honeybear1976 said:


> Sinn
> It's a load of shit. My first 3 had dummies n bf for 8 1/2 months, 21months and 19months. Ollie had a dummy till he was in itu at 9 wks but now still feeding a lot for comfort. They all have fabulous teeth too x

Thanks Honey, that's so reassuring x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Sinn
You're doing a great job. Dummy won't hurt her at all xx


----------



## Samie18

if it works use it!


----------



## betty14

Sinn Daisy has a dummy and I fed her for a year! Def agree if it works go with it!

Don't feel bad or guilty and you certainly haven't failed you are doing what you feel is right and in my eyes that makes you the best mum! 

Daisy is the same she uses it to fall asleep and ends up spitting it out :) 

Your doing fab! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:flower: sinn don't feel guilty about a single choice u make to do the best for you and your baby. If I'd got my head around that one life would have been a lot better sooner.

Marcus sucked for comfort and also to try and get me to produce any milk at all :nope: even bottle fed he sucked for comfort! He loved his dummy it really helped. 

I've taken it mostly away now as he just sucks it staring in to space otherwise ( he's toddler age tho now!) but I still give for naps, teething and if poorly. 

I do t think she would overheat from crying? Just be sure you don't super over dress her and she will be fine. Marcus is prone to febrile convulsions, they are no fun :hugs: 

X Marcus is back on hunger strike, he gets offered food now and if he does t want it the its tough, no idea whats up tho im certain it involves gnashers again- we should evolve to have teeth before we are born that we don't loose, teething is evil x


----------



## Diddums

Aww Sinn. She is gorgeous! Such a lot of hair as well! Katie was born with loads of hair as well :) how are you getting on with the feeding?

I think katie is having a growth spurt as she is three weeks old and fed non stop pretty much all day. She's now asleep on my chest after yet another feed lol. It is so nice to know that it's my milk that is making her grow :)


----------



## Diddums

Aww Sinn, I feel for you. Katie won't sleep overnight unless she's on me! She will be in a deep sleep, and the second I put her down she wakes up and screams until I put her on my chest again! Makes for some interesting nights.

I was about to give Katie a dummy today! She has nursed non stop and I had pretty much run out of milk. Thank god hubby calmed her down for a hours sleep so I got to relax and milk produced again. I would have given her dummy if she hasn't calmed down! It's really tough going. Don't feel bad about the choices you make. As long as baby is happy and healthy that's all that matters :)


----------



## betty14

Diddums sounds like a growth spurt, they cluster feed I. Order to produce more milk, don't worry about ever running out of milk your body will produce enough :) 

It's tough but very very rewarding! Daisy used to only sleep on my chest too she too would be sound asleep and wake the second I lay her down! 

I think some babies just need the closeness! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Marcus never was and still isn't cuddly. He liked to self settle in his crib ad would get restless during hugs. People thought it was great to have such an "easy" baby but is sad too as he doesn't want to curl up and snuggle. Now and then now e gives us a hug :haha: x


----------



## Diddums

Katie is a big cuddler. She like nothing best than sleeping on me after a feed. At night at the moment she mostly sleeps on me, surrounded by pillows so she can't roll etc. I really like the bond. Although saying that, she has just managed to self settle to sleep in her Moses basket after her 5.30am feed, was very impressed lol. 

I had a major hiccup with Breastfeeding. Katie's latch was so bad that she basically ripped off half my right nipple. The injury was so bad that I would resent every time she was hungry. The LLL and everyone else I spoke to just said keep nursing and eventually it will heal. Well I tired that for a few more days and I was miserable, cranky, in pain, and would actually have preferred labour again to the on going bf pain I was having. My mum eventually suggested that I stop feeding her on my right side and give the nipple time to heal. So I'm currently feeding her from my left all the time (supply building up nicely) and I'm gently hand expressing 1-2oz from the right every 4-5 hours to maintain the supply so that eventually she can nurse on that side again. The nipple is healing up nicely, and already looks much better. Hopefully just a other week of hand expressing and it will have fully healed. Think I will first try electric pump to see how well it's healed and to make sure it won't rip open again. I stupidly put her back on that side a few days ago just to see how it was healing up and she ripped it back open and it bled (stupid mistake I won't be doing again!). I don't think her latch is the problem anymore, but more that when she sucks the breast tissue in, she caused the crack to open up again. 

Anyone have any knowledge about tongue tie? Katie has a slightly heart shaped dip at the end of her tongue, that I've read can be a sign of TT. I also think her latch might be slightly shallower than normal. Who would I talk to about getting her checked for TT?


----------



## betty14

Diddums sounds like youve done the right thing, have you thought about a nipple shield? Might get you back to feeding g that side sooner? 

As for the TT your mw/HV should check for it I can't remember when tho :dohh: if you are worried book an appointment with your gp and they will happily check for you :) 

You are doing amazing! Love the pic of you wearing Katie, what carrier do you have? If you move on to ring slings let me know as I have made myself 2! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

tongue tie should be part on the initial check at birth. If her tongue is heart shape.then id defo say tongue tie. Id speak to the gp about referral for it to be snipped. If it is tt its one of the main causes for sore nipples with bf.

it can also cause speech lisp if its a bad tt

x


----------



## annanouska

I made a huge post yday but it vanished :shrug: 

Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## Diddums

That's annoying Anna!

Samie the HV checked her for TT and said she doesn't have one. She did say her tongue was quite small which is why I might have problems latching properly. We're getting there slowly. Still only feeding her from the left side. The right is almost healed. I fed her from the right today, and while it didn't rip open it was tender, so will give it until Monday to fully heal then start feeding her from both sides again. 

Katie generally drinks around 2-3oz per feed. Is that normal? She has at least 8 feed a day. Usually around 10-12 feeds a day. Xx


----------



## Samie18

how do you know how much she feeds with bf??

2-3 oz is normal they go up pretty quick!


----------



## Diddums

It was just an estimate based on how much she takes when I give her the odd bottle of ebm. She generally drinks 2oz of ebm so I assumed that's how much roughly she drank at the breast. I haven't a clue whether that tallys though. I haven't weighed her before and after a feed to see how much she drinks x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Diddums don't worry how much she's taking. She'll take as much as she needs. With feeding ebm per bottle bcoz it's so easy for her she'll drink the lot regardless of if they're already full. At the breast they'll feed like us, different amounts at diff times depending how hungry they are. Really glad your right breast is healing well. I had an open sore which would open and weep every time he fed on it. You've done well to battle on through. It gets so much easier and problem free after the initial weeks. 
Hope everyone is well and has a wonderful xmas xxx


----------



## Sinn

Diddums said:


> It was just an estimate based on how much she takes when I give her the odd bottle of ebm. She generally drinks 2oz of ebm so I assumed that's how much roughly she drank at the breast. I haven't a clue whether that tallys though. I haven't weighed her before and after a feed to see how much she drinks x

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better in the boob department Diddums, it's hard work BFing isn't it?!

I have held off using my pump as yet but if Katie is finding expressed bottles ok I might try it with Sadie. DH is keen to feed her and I am keen for a bit more sleep! Plus I really want to see the new Anchorman film (how selfish!) and I could leave her with grandparents if I can express. That could be a job for the weekend I think. Sadie is really good at knowing the difference between dummies and nipples which I was worried about so I think she'll be ok with bottles. We bought the Medela teat that simulates breastfeeding so we will try that. 

Hope everyone else is ok, we are getting on fine. Sadie suffering with puking after some feeds but HV not concerned as she said it's down to her over filling herself. I think she's right as she does feed for ages at times and then seems uncomfortable but not windy uncomfortable if you know what I mean? Awful but it helped that HV saw first hand the mega-vom as it covered me and the sofa! 

At 2 weeks 5 days old Sadie now weighs 9lb up from 8lb 4oz at 1 week 5 days old so I know she is getting enough to grow x


----------



## betty14

Anna it's so annoying when that happens! Hope you are ok! 

These new babies sound like they are doing fab! Breast feeding is hard work but so rewarding and it does get easier once they level out a bit! I really really really really really miss it!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok! 

What's everyone's plans for Xmas? Everyone comes to us and I cook there will be 10 of us :) 

Xxx


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies I wanted to pop by and share my news. I'm expecting baby #3  . It was planned , we were ntnp as such . I think I took cerazette for a few months but I didn't want it to mess my cycles up. So after expressing I tracked my af and it was crazy. 
My last af was 18th October and I checked my app on phone and I was showing late . Tbh I didn't think I was going to see a bfp and 2 lines come up so quick. This time around I have hardly any symptoms and it was make me nervous. Well as you know with my diabetes I have regular check ups and today was scan day. Baby is measuring 8w 4 so a few days behind af but I was just happy enough to see baby and heartbeat. I have told a few close friends but don't think we will be putting it on fb. I like the secrecy of it. I will tell family but it's nice to have between close friends and family and not to everyone if that makes sense . I just had to tell you all xx


----------



## Sinn

Congrats pink!! X


----------



## betty14

Wow pink that's amazing!! Massive congratulations! 

Do you have a scan pic? 

Xx


----------



## pink23

No because it was hard to get a clear one. Will definitely have one in 4 weeks  xx


----------



## betty14

Congrats again you must be over the moon! 

Keep us posted in here won't ya? 

Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Congrats


----------



## Samie18

awwww congratulations pink! I love the fb secrecy. ...just post a pic of the baby at the end lol


----------



## Shhco23

I was on craze tote for about 4 years. I came off it in April and it took about 6 weeks for me to get AF. When I did my goodness! I was bleeding so much I was anaemic and bled through a super tampon, thank goodness I was also wearing a pad. I had wear both because I leaked constantly so badly. I had pains before I started my periods again that used to cripple me. I still bleed heavily now but no where near as bad and the cramping seems to have died down, I just feel very sick before my AF starts. It does settle down and I'm pretty regular except a couple of early bleeds by a day or so. I'm pretty much back to normal now, don't be surprised if it takes a few months to settle down. My friend has a different experience tho she bleed after 4 weeks and has had no problems, my other friend has been off it for 8 months and no period and no pregnancy. So I guess it's different for everyone. :flower:


----------



## pink23

You will probably here about my pregnancy on here if that's ok with you guys xx


----------



## betty14

Shhh I hope you get your bfp soon, I'm glad you have t had any problems coming off cerazette :)

Pink I'm sure I speak for us all when I say we would love nothing more than to hear all about it! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: awwww many congrats pink. 

I'd love another but I am so afraid of how I may end up :shrug: stupid pelvis and nerve is mytheng a lot. I'm hoping Christmas just 3 of us but u never know who tuns upn:haha: x


----------



## pink23

I can't wait for christmas the kids will love it xx


----------



## hay246

congrats pink lovely news! we had a lovely early xmas at my brothers went there fri-monday as he has got kids early this xmas as he had them last year so they go their mums this year.. so we had xmas day yesterday was really nice. they are coming to us next christmas :D x


----------



## sara15h1986

Been awhile since I checked in

HUGE CONGRATS PINK


----------



## betty14

Sara it's been really quiet in here again :( hope you are well 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:thumbup: I do check in but diet want to hog thE thread with my rubbish :dohh: 

Nothing new here, Marcus is really funny cheeky ad laughs to himself a lot. He doesn't speak at all and still won't walk. He rarely points but the other day he found a bag of quavers in hubby's work bag came over to me pulled open my hand and slopped the pack there and proceeded to stare at me then tap the bag :haha: think he wanted them! X


----------



## kix11

Happy new year everyone hope you all had an amazing Xmas. I'm not back to work until Monday dreading it really don't want to leave Aaron again after 2 lovely weeks with him and hubby! 

Christmas has been brilliant Aaron so excited and spoilt by all the family can't believe there will be 4 of us this year and Aaron 2 at the end of Jan! 

Congrats Pink fab news on baby 3!! 

Ladies with new babies hope you're doing ok sounds like you are and breast feeding is the hardest job in the world in the first few weeks especially if you're in pain. I fed Aaron for 19 months and turned out to be the best job I've ever done and promise it becomes so easy after those first few weeks are out the way. I was in severe pain at first with bad latch and then thrush and it took ages to heal but it did eventually and all well worth it. I'm hoping it doesn't hurt as much 2nd time round ???!!!! 

I'm starting to feel a few little flutters this last week which has been lovely got my 2nd scan soon excited! 

Aaron is doing great with potty training we are sorted with wees but not no 2's yet ha!! Proud of him though he's doing brill! 
Xxxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Happy new year everyone. Very very quiet in here! Xmas was nice here children very happy with their presents. Congrats on pregnancies. Bf does come more easily with each following child but you may still have mastitis and such but you've more experience so easier to deal with. I'm still feeding ollie and although he's cut down his feeds to 2-3 times a day he shows no desire to stop. Hope you're all well x


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies . We had a fab christmas. Spent too much on e kids and definitely not going to mad for next year. Esmae is easy to buy for so I can buy her happy land and dolls and caleb should be ok just don't want to get as much as this year. They loved the presents but they don't play with it all and bits go missing and he still asks so if we do less it won't be that bad.
We went sofa shopping this morning and can't believe the cost of it all. Just over £1500 for a swivel chair and a corner sofa. But we paid for 5yrs cover and hoping this will last for when we eventually get out house. Luckily one of my cards has 0% for 12 months so the plan is to get it down wihin the year. Ours is over 5yrs old now and has had it's wear. The plan is to get the flat pretty modern so when baby comes it feels more homely and then a few years time it will look good enough to sell. 
All ok here, bought some baby bottles today 6 Tommee tippee ones for £12 which is a bargain. We aren't going mad with stuff as we know from the 2 what we defiantly need. Moses basket and pushchair are the main things. I plan on expressing again so hopefully that will be another cost cut.
Hope everyone's doing ok xx


----------



## betty14

Happy new year everyone! I'm sad oh is back to work today :( 

But we go on holiday in just over 3 weeks :happydance: 

Kix how lovely your feeling flutters! Are you staying team yellow? 

Honey glad you had a nice Xmas! 

Pink what sofa did you go for? They can be extortionate huh! 

Xxx


----------



## pink23

Where are you going Betty ?
Wow the prices are crazy hopefully having the year to pay it off it will be ok. Didn't want to have something stretched for 4yrs .
We've got this sofa and a swivel chair in the same fabric xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## annanouska

We need a sofa but they are sooo expensive :nope: 

Good news holiday is so soon Betty. :happydance: 

I'm feeling really fed up ATM. Think its my usual January blues just fed up of my wonky pelvis and struggling to do everything with no help. One at work recently came back from mat leave and said how easy it is being a mum and its nice to look forward to her day off a week with hubby when her parents have lo:dohh: only time that happens here is if moo is in nursery and we both manage to get same day off :haha: 

It will all be fine. :winkwink: 

I need to confess asi feel really bad and I know u girls won't judge. Marcus hasn't napped all day, I've tried several times.this in itself is ok but he's sooooooverly tired which makes him hysterical and gives him the worst bits sleep ever.despite trying for 2 hrs to get him down for an early night he was just past it. Bath-nope,pram and car ride nope. I feel bad but I gave him the age appropriate dose of piriton :blush: 

I know its abad thing to do I've never done it before but he was absolutely hysterical and has been like it hours. He has been fine its purely tiredness. It did the trick tho 30'mins later was sleeping sound :dohh: I. Sure a one off isn't the worst thing, cold have given hi brandy in a bottle :haha: x


----------



## betty14

Ooh pink looks lush! When does it arrive? 

Anna Daisys routine has gone wonky with oh having 2 weeks off! Hopefully she will re settle Again soon and I hope Marcus does too! 

Xxx


----------



## Katie Mc

Need advice over mini pill

Hi I don't know if this is in the right place, if not please direct me. On the 15th November I started cerazette(mini pill) and the 23rd November I got my normal period that was due whether on the pill or not. I came off this pill 3 weeks into taking it, I couldn't handle the sore breasts with it. So I thought I be due on 21st December, this being 4 weeks from my last period. Stupidly we had unprotected sex the 26th December, I thought I'm a few days late it will be fine anyway. Now it's been 6 weeks since my last period but about 4 since coming off the pill. Now I'm worried that I should have been counting my period from the time I came off the pill and not my last period. We have 3 children and a 4th would always be wanted. Anyway I had no withdrawel bleed so im wondering am I 2 weeks late or only currently due on now? I've been 12 hrs late a few times with this pill as well, I only now how bad this can be now. I haven't tested as I feel it would be too soon from the unprotected sex on the 26th December, unless I got caught on the pill which is highly unlikely. I should no better but I'm not perfect. Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi Katie,
I'm not sure how I would count it to be honest but would def give it another few weeks to test. Your ticker says you had a baby in April, are you bf? Reason I ask is that I've never got caught whilst bf but did get caught on the pill! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Katie Mc

She was born in April 2011 do nearly 3. I've been off here for a long time. X


----------



## Samie18

Could be anything Katie if you had a period a week after starting it it could be the pill. What is your normal cycle? was af due then anyway?
If you stopped the pill dec 6th then its more than possible you could be pregnant but at the same time this pill does mess with the cycle for most even if only on it a short time.

We had a good but rushed crimbo due to work. It really just another day over here.

Sophia hasn't napped since nov so i know how horrible it its beth but they do change their routine often.

We went to look at the nursery today and have decided to put her in a morning a week to test the water. Shes so bored at home and needs to go and socialise. soon as we walked in she ran off to play so sure it wont be an issue.

I finally have 10 days off from monday will probably have a little trip to the lakes, weather dependant!

How much is abbis new bubba a spit of jake...its crazy

hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## Katie Mc

Hi thanks for replying, I was due af then anyway and my periods have been between 30-35 days for a few years now. I got pregnant first month off the combined pill with all 3 of my children. Cerazette is new to me so didn't know what to expect. I've tested today and it was negative so at least I know I didn't get caught whilst taking the pill, although it's probably too early to test from our one off unprotected night on the 26th December. I thought I would have had at least a withdrawal bleed when stopping, anyway I'll wait it out. Do you think I could have been ovulating around the 26th if I'd been off the pill for 19 days? I hate not knowing what's going on with my cycles.


----------



## Samie18

some people dont have a bleed for months after stopping it....its difficult to know!


----------



## betty14

Hi Katie I didn't have a withdrawal bleed, I got first af about 7-8 weeks after stopping it! 
I would say the only thing you can do it's wait another week or 2 and rest again and if still negative then I'd say it's the cerazette :)

Sorry I can't be of anymore help to you but hope you get an answer soon 

Pink sorry I missed answering you..... We are going to centre parcs :) 

Xxx


----------



## Katie Mc

Thanks, I think I'm fine, it's just a waiting game now. Who would have thought 3 weeks on it would still delay my period :nope:


----------



## betty14

It's mad, you wouldn't think it could huh! 

It is very frustrating not knowing tho huh! 

I can't remember if you said you are trying again? 

Xxx


----------



## Katie Mc

Oh no not trying, it was a one off. Saying that we would have been happy but I'm getting married in august and I'm half way through my nurse training. X


----------



## hay246

Sam it's crazy how much they look alike isn't it you would think it was same baby lol!

For those who have been to Spain, we are thinkin of going to costa del sol this year as want a short flight and we have been to tht area before.
Kix you went to Majorca/menorca not sure which where abouts did you go and was transfer time long? We don't want anything like ages away from airport 40 mins max really. We went to torremolinos for our first holiday me and the fella so we are thinkif of going to benalmadena this year as we visited there by train and really liked it and I have looked and it's 700 for three of us self catering for a week maybe even cheaper if we do last min just want to get away this year so bad lol! It's been a year now and it's too long. 

Sam glad she likes nursery allister still cries even tho he only goes two hours a week and he's crying when I park outside he's fine when I go but it's heartbreaking!

X


----------



## annanouska

I ha no af for about 7 weeks I think :wacko: 

Marcus didn't go to bed til 9 tonight, seriously he's on a weird bender! He's been walking around at home a bit more but deff not outside. H can walk really confident but its like he doesn't believe that or can't be bothered :haha: 

I wish I could afford an extra half day at nursery, I know its terrible but sometimes its hard as I'm either at work or with him and I can't get jobs done, he kicks off at physio etc. it will be fine he's just going through another phase, he seems to like them. 

He's on a detox ATM :haha: he ate so much rubbish over Christmas I'm being firm, he seems ok he loves fruit anyway! X


----------



## Samie18

where is everybody??


----------



## annanouska

I was here all alone. I tried to inbox u on FB to see if u got the nursery place but I got an error saying I don't have access to chat to u, random! 

Marcus walked around sainsbury tonight....legs, feet on his own up and dwn aisles. Every time I tried to get him in trolley he went mad :nope: xxx


----------



## Samie18

Helllooooo!

I've deleted facebook for a bit, it was taking over my life so i needed a break!

Yeah they can fit her in Tues afternoon so think we will start her in the next week or 2 eeekkk!

Fab news Marcus walked round....bad news for you lol Sophia refuses to go in the trolleys so shopping consist of NO SOPHIA, come back Sophia, Don't run away Sophia, don't touch Sophia, put that back Sophia.... get the idea lol

I'm back to work tomorrow after 10 days off =o( I'd love to win the lottery!


Who diagnosed you pelvic issue....i need to go private its been years of pain and i'm done now!


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: glad your ok tho! 

Mine was physio NHS, I went private at first and the person I saw want that great tbh. 

I think Marcus will be a not in th shopping cart toddler too now :dohh: as soon as I tried to put him in he went mental. 

Can't believe how much he's come on in a week. He still doesn't say anything but he seems more interested walking around. He's a law unto himself tho and doesn't listen to no or this way that way and just wandered off. Also point plank refused to hold hand, going totry his backpack thing xxx


----------



## betty14

I'm here I check in everyday but don't want you all to get bored of just me rambling lol!! 

Samie I'm sure Sophia will love nursery!! 

Anna that's fab! Now he has the confidence there will be no stopping him! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

He is and always will be on his terms lol.

I don't know who to see, I've spoken to the physio who said its a bone not a muscle problem, I've spoken to the dr's about 4 times and nothing... i give up!

She will love it, i'm just dreading all the bugs she will come home with!


----------



## pink23

I've got scan tomorrow, so nervous. Got diabetic dr and antenatal to. All is good with sugars so hopefully now just 4 week appointments .
I really need to tell work soon to xx


----------



## betty14

Samie my coccyx still hurts too!! Maybe try seeing a chiropractor? 

The bugs are my one big worry for when I have to let Daisy start nursery!!! 

Marcus certainly is a master of his own pace!! 

Pink gl for the doctors and scan! How exciting!!! Glad your sugars are steady so far! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: good luck pink 

Samie the bone issue was helped a bit on traction for me is slotted bak in a bit but still flares up. Try dr for X-ray? Not too sure. 

Had parents evening tonight, can't believe he's so good at nursery, apparent,y never strops,naps with no dummy :shrug:does not even nap here and eats everything. He just refuses a lot here and throws plate a me!!


----------



## betty14

Anna bless him :haha: aall kids are the same perfect angels for everyone else but devils at home ;) 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

He's on boot camp. No dummy except nap and bed , gets his meal with choices eg apple or bannana and all tamtrums ignored. .... I'm blooming shattered with it! X


----------



## betty14

Bless him, I loved the video of him in sainsburys, he looked so determined. 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

The stronger and stricter you are the quicker he will learn! His walking was fab on the vid


----------



## kix11

So quiet on here not logged on for ages and was expecting hundreds of pages to catch up on. Hope everyone's ok! 

I've been thinking of names for our little one tonight and keep getting stuck on boys names! Been trying to explain it all to Aaron he hasn't really got a clue he just says mummy got a baby in her tummy but he doesn't understand. I'm enjoying him loads at the minute (always do) but getting nervous about splitting my attention hope he deals with it all ok. 

We are having a massive sort out at home getting the house ready to sell and it's Aaron's 2nd birthday next week so busy busy. Can't believe my baby will be 2 where on earth did the time go???!!! Xxxx


----------



## betty14

Hi kix how you getting on? Exciting times ahead for you all, I'm sure Aaron will cope fine and love having a sibling! 

It had been so very quiet in here recently! 

We are off on holiday on Monday a week at centre parcs and it's Daisy's first holiday so very very excited!! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: so exiting Betty.do u have. a puddle suit/waders for daisy? Great for cp so u can enjoy the park even if damp. 

Kix did u have any spare names from Before?!

Nothing much here Marcus is walking well, refuses to ho,d hands so has a backpack. He does paddy a lot but trying not to rise to it as he doesn't do it at nursery. He seems to ave mild separation anxiety when we me to nursery? Never had it before he's happy all day and s ok when I spy before I get him at night. Any tips! X


----------



## kix11

Ooh exciting Betty first holiday! Which Centre Parcs are you going to? We might do that for our hol this year as cant' see us taking baby and Aaron abroad although I am tempted for a week in September somewhere not too far but we will see! 

Very exciting times ahead its all starting to feel real I keep looking at newborn things in the shops but have so much white stuff not going to buy anything until baby is here as want blue or pink depending on what we have! 

Anna I want new names for this baby sounds mad but the names we shortlisted for Aaron don't seem right this time round. We have totally different names on our favorites for some reason, although I say we I mean me hubby is totally useless just agrees or disagrees with my suggestions he hasn't come up with any! 

Is Marcus getting upset when you drop him at nursery do you mean? Aaron still sometimes gets a bit upset saying bye he gives me huge cuddles or won't let go of my hand but as soon as one of the girls takes his hand or pays him some attention he is fine. They say boys are more clingy than girls, Aaron is definitely clingy with me he always has been bless him but I wouldn't have it any other way. Just love seeing his little face when I pick him up he runs over and shouts mummy mummy! He won't leave my side after nursery when I pick him up I think they are always on best behavior with other people and test the boundaries with those they are closest to totally normal! xx


----------



## Sinn

Hi all!

Just been catching up on the posts. 

Sadie is going to be 8 weeks on Saturday, I can't believe how quickly the time goes. She's a real delight, a few sleepless nights but getting much better. Even the last week when she's had a cold. She just gets cuter everyday, she smiles and gurgles now which just melts my heart! 

I can't believe how much I love her, she has completed our family! 

We are off to center parcs in March, taking both sets of grandparents and my sis and her hubby. I'm so excited!


----------



## Samie18

Sophia had her first full afternoon at nursery today. She went in fine no problems then when we picked her up they said about 1hr in she got really upset and cried so much she was nearly sick =o((( feel so bad


----------



## hay246

oh no thats not good samie, to be honest i wish i had of sent allister like i do now just for couple of hours a week when he was younger, although now he is alot more settled and just has a little whinge for affect on way in i think as he stops straight away once i have gone and plays.


----------



## Samie18

I'm hoping it is because she has a cold so was just feeling a bit rubbish. I'm not sure 3 hours a week is enough because i suppose its like starting again every week, shame i cant afford more =o(

Little lady has a fractured finger now too after the door slammed on it makes me feel sick knowing she got hurt. This parenting malarky is heartbreaking!


----------



## annanouska

Hope Sophia feels better today 

I've put some big posts on but the iPad ate them!! I'm sat in the car cold waiting for swimming to start at 1.30. Marcus was hysterical as he was tired, he's fallen asleep in car not looking forward to waking him. It's a pain st1.30 as the days he does nap is around now. 

He got weighed yesterday 28 lb 6 still on 91st, they are happy with that. I mentioned how he's stopped talking for 4 months. They r a little concerned as he used to talk but now doesn't but nothing bad as he has good eye contact and interacts well. He does play on his own at nursery but they r ok with that too. Brrrr freezing sat here! X


----------



## hay246

i get allister to stand on scaled for me now he is only 26lb something, he is diddy though compared to other kids he looks really petite!aww sophia :hugs: i hope she is ok with her finger.. allister only goes 2 hours a week samie and they say now he is really good. 
i think it was november sometime he first started and he has really settled in now x


----------



## annanouska

:dohh: wow he is a fattie haha! No he is not chunky just quite long and broad like his dad.

He wouldn't stand on the scales he would just jump off them throw the scales :happydance: 
Marcus only does 2 days at nursery but he settled ok but he used to be pretty easy going when he started so think that's why. Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi girls, 
Hope you're all well. I religiously read/check the thread! Been busy settling here. Children have had their 1st school reports and they're doing tremendously well. We put them into the highest ability level school and they have come about middle of the class. Sofia had a better grade in german than all of her closest friends! !! Jack is due to start school in September and we're taking him to a satchel exhibition tomorrow where are obviously companies selling their products but also physiotherapists, orthopaedic specialists etc to advise about best one for your child's spine. Oliver is still breastfeeding but only 1st thing in the morning n last thing at night. He weighs 25lb but I wouldn't say he looks skinny just slight I guess! Ollie understands whether I speak to him in german or english and says few things in german but his English sentence structure has improved heaps in last few weeks. He says the funniest things! It's been bit chilly here twas -12 other day when I walked to the shop brrr much better now between -2 /-4 so heading in the right direction soon be summer lol. Snow still on the ground but it's not fluffy now just frozen solid!!! Anyway guess I'd better get some sleep. Sweet dreams ladies n babies xx


----------



## betty14

Hi ladies sorry I've been MIA didn't have any signal on holiday at all :( 

Had a fantastic time and we are planning to go again next year :) 

Kix we went to longleat it's the closest one to us and in our opinion the best, we have been about 10 times now it feels strangely like going home :haha: 

Samie sorry to hear about Sophia's finger the pic looked awful! We had that shut mechanism in our kitchen door but took it out before Daisy was on the move! 

Anna hope all is well with you and yours! 

Hay you must be getting close to moving in now huh? 

Honey glad the big'uns are doing so well! 

Thought I'd add that Daisy is 23lbs she is dinky too at 19mths 12-18 clothes are still big on her! I'm hoping she has her dads skinny genes and won't struggle with her weight when she is older :) 

Sorry if I've missed anyone hope you are all well 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:dohh: fat mummy fat child here then! Nah I kno he's not huge. 

Honey the exhibition sounds good, wish we had one! 

We've had a tough few days teething and being will full.it will be fine I think I'm just wanting a minute to catch up with myself. Feel bad scything that x


----------



## hay246

glad to hear all is well there honey and the kids are all settling well! :)

betty nice to hear you had a good time, do you get good offers for going i just personally find centre parcs massively expensive when could go abroad for guaranteed weather but thats just me lol! hes is in 1 1/2 to 2 years but fits in 12-18 months 2-3 drowns him! i was always small when younger and wearing clothes age way younger than what i was even up to about 11/12 years old lol!
we are so close with the house now just as we are right by the sea the gable wall takes a battering as its exposed and we are suffering with some leaks so we are now pebble dashing that wall as it will banish our problems... but we have to wait for builder to have a dry few days before he can put first coat on and that is proving a task with all the wet weather! so annoying.. as we cant start in the kitchen until that coat is on else it will just get ruined when we have bad weather.. that is holding us up.. lounge is nearly done so just kitchen to go then.. we have picked all the kitchen now though and finishing touches we did that yesterday can't wait its stunning :D
keep telling myself the wait will def be worth it and we will have forgotten as soon as we are in :D

anna hope teething gets better :)


----------



## betty14

Hay it totally depends when you go we have never paid more than 270 for our breaks there :) 

I'm not that keen on going abroad tbh... 

House sounds like a bit of a headache at the mo but I'm sure your right once your in it'll all be worth it :) and just think if you do it right before your in you can just enjoy it :) 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

yea thats it its like a brand new home so afterwards we will have a maintenance free house. it really is stunning if i do say so myself! :hehe:

after writing that i did actually see some for 270 ish which is ok but when i looked before some were like 500 for a weekend and i was just like wow really!! haha!
i love going abroad, i don't feel like i've been on holiday unless its abroad but thats just me! lol! 

X


----------



## annanouska

I is expensive but I do like it. Hubby won't fly so its the best il get as soooo not afford a cruise :haha: 

Think Marcus is a bit u well he's just not quite himself, the teething has settled again but there's so much going about. 

He had a huge strop earlier when walking around near our house I had him back to my belly ( stops him pulling my hair) picked up and frog marched home whilst kicking and screaming flailing about like a fish when it jumps out the pond :growlmad: was quite funny to be honest. 

He's been asleep nearly. 3 hrs now, he rarely naps and of he does its for an hour tops so deff under weather. 

How's everyone doing x


----------



## hay246

ah bless him definitely doesn't sound himself, allister has days where he sleeps ages in the day though think they just have phases! last day of work for me today until next wed as every other week it falls like that as i do mon tue wed and wed thurs fri following.. love being part time :D


----------



## Samie18

I agree on centre parks, i find them soooooo expensive! Were looking at going to Finland in Jan and the total for all 3 of us for a week was £430 so hardly any difference.

Sophia was a lot better at nursery this week, she only had a little cry then got on with it. Her finger looks ok too, the nail never went black so hoping it stays put because a falling off nail will make me puke!!

Honey send some snow this way!! I'm sick of the rain now.

Can't wait to see pics of your house Hay.

Hows things with 2 Abbi?

Sophia threw a strop at the Co-op the other night so i had to drag her out of the shop scraping along the floor....was quite funny!

Off to do another night shift tonight zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

xx


----------



## Samie18

on a separate note....not sure if you watch Hollyoaks but John-Paul is really making me angryyyyyy


----------



## annanouska

Not watched hollyoakes in years used to like it tho. Is it stil jp as in myras son?

Marcus did so well at his swimming lesson today im really proud, he used to be very good then he's been going backward by a long shot. I don't think I'm going to continue as they are sooo expensive and tbh I think I can manage now. Funny I've taught so many people to swim and I doubt my ability with my own son! Think its because my pupils were 2-3 upwards. 

Hope I'm. It getting ill my stomach feels a bit ropey. I have an irrational fear of stomach bugs or anything resulting in being sick- cant believe I got thRough pregnancy only sick during that stupid gtt and in labout:haha: 

Marcus is obsessed with pausing the tv its funny as if he can't fix it again he just goes Ahhhh and hands you the remote. Not sure what Ahhhh means he does it with anything he can't do, eg open so,etching you get Ahhhh and it thrust in your face. He's still boycotting any speech at all x


----------



## betty14

Hay glad your loving being pt, what do you do for a living? I'm sure you've said I just can't remember! 

Samie I watch it.... The rape storyline doesn't have much credibility I don't think... It's a bit pap lol! I quite often think how ridiculous the whole programme is but then it gets good again haha! 

Little bit of useless info for ya but the woman who plays grace is my father in laws step sister and I've met her loads! 

Anna glad Marcus did well at swimming, I'll sign Daisy up for lessons when she is a bit older, we live close to the sea so think it's important she can swim! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

ohhh i don't like that grace!
I just wish John-Paul would speak up...he never use to be a wimp!

2nd session for Sophia at nursery, 2nd cold!


----------



## betty14

I totally agree I don't understand it either! It's really frustrating :haha: 

Aw bless Sophia, how did she do at nursery this time? 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

only a few tears they said.

She'll probably be too ill this tues to go


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: it does get better same and will will be good in the long run but it is a complete pain. 

Marcus was up before 6 again. I've tried a later bed time restricting his nap to an hourif he does have one, letting him napa s long as he wants, no nap doesn't seem to matter. Feel like a robot hahaha. 

Some of th people on here (main forum) are majorly un hinged!! I love hOw I am a cruel neglectful mther as I have a stair gate on his room :haha: i have to as he's obsessed Witt eh bathroom, taps, can open doors and would generally cause pandemonium :dohh: 

Tried to chase up his help for speech from barbie hv but not heard back yet. He used to have 7 Ish words but nothing at all In 4/5 months and I'm convinced its adding to his behaviour. He is adoreable and lovely but can be a nightmare which i know is normal but I mean full on crazy. He can't cope in a new situation where he is crowded In but if he has enough space he is ok. X


----------



## betty14

Glad she settled better, sorry to hear she probably won't be well enough to go next week, this is the bit I'm dreading about Daisy starting nursery! 

Anna is it the HV you have to chase or a hospital referral? 

Daisy goes through different phases with sleep, it's hard work when your tired too huh! 

My friend always had a gate on her little boys bedroom and was to keep him safe too.... It's not like you use it as a prison cell so you can have a cuppa! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Think i'd start to be getting a tad concerned. He might have a problem with his ears which it the route of all this, lack of speech, late to walk (ears for balance etc...)

It's so difficult when they can't tell you the issue.
Keep pestering the G.P/HV for referrals to paediatrics for further investigations.


I have an appointment with the pain team for my pelvis....not sure its gonna help because they have never investigated the issue but hey ho! No bugger is injecting my butt, i'd rather suffer!!
I've also contacted a chriopracter who will x ray and can refer me for a MRI if she can't help =o)
Nearly 3yrs later i might be getting somewhere!


----------



## annanouska

:thumbup:brill news samie let me know how you get on. 

His hearing is spot on he knows he fave music, dads van. Coming, cats meow etc. he seems quite good with balance and can crawl along the balance beam at park etc but I do think its worth looking In to. 

I a, concerned tbh but I'm trying nt to be as I get all upset. We got left out as he didn't walk now we get left out as he doesn't say anything or understand much so it gets really upsetting at times and everyday calls him a baby a little baby at that too which peeves me off. 

I did call again on fri and told somebody will get back to me mon, if nothing by wed (work mon tues) il book in at gp. 

I'm so exhausted with the not sleeping stressing over his development etc my work blah bah so trying to keep calm and drink tea x


----------



## Samie18

Its so difficult because in a yr you will probably look back and wonder what you worried about but in the here and now it must be stressful. The fact he repeats the noises and has eye contact are positive things. Maybe he needs a referral to a speech therapist. shame the support isn't very good.
Knowing Marcus he will be having full on conversations by 2!

Will let you know, its march 5th.


----------



## betty14

It's hard not to worry and especially hard if your not getting the support like samie said... Do keep chasing tho it'll be worth it. 

Samie I'll be interested to see what happens with the chiropractor my coccyx still isn't right and at times it's damn painful! I think it was from 2 days sAt in the same position! 

I hope they can finally sort yours out for you! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Super quick post as running off to work...barbie just rang (she's a bit ditsy but always comes through at the end). She feels best way to go forwards is to refer him to a paediatrician who can check him over thoroughly etc. I got a bit worried as she mentioned they will do blood tsts etc to check for things like fragile x syndrome. I do t think she's implying he has any of these just said they tend to do it as a matter of course, still a worry tho. 

I feel greatful for the help but also worried too but I know it needs looking at. She's more encouraged he's better at nursery so feels its an attention thing. There was more said but I. Tell u later xxx


----------



## kix11

Hiya just popping in to say hello! Should be doing work but can't get motivated this morning! 

Betty I really love what you have done with that little chair you posted on facebook its amazing - how did you get the cushion attached to the chair? 

We are busy bees decorating the house and seem to have something on every weekend so finding the time is a nightmare! I am feeling really shattered these last few weeks early nights for me! 

I haven't bought anything at all for the new baby don't really need much but have a few things on my wish list. I want a buggy board for the pram so Aaron can jump on and I also want a wrap sling but can't figure out which one to buy did anyone use one? I didn't with Aaron but would love my hands free this time and with it being the summer when baby will be little I want to be able to get out and about as much as possible. 

Aaron has only ever picked up chicken pox from nursery (which I am pleased is out the way) he hasn't had any colds at all so I wouldn't worry too much. He has had one cold this winter but that was off me and I caught it at work - I was dying and he wasn't even phased! I am really pleased with his nursery he loves it so much and his confidence is really coming on I think they have helped massively with his speech and social skills. He has moved into the older kids room for 2-3 year olds and loves it even more he has settled in straight away so I'm really pleased. He wanted loads of cuddles last week though when I picked him up they do a lot more learning and group activities and I think when he was downstairs he still got lots of cuddles but not anymore!! 

He is completely sorted with potty training now it was definitely the right time for him and it's so much easier without nappies! The whole thing although hard for the first week was a lot easier than I expected and he is much happier not being in a nappy I can't understand why some people leave it until they are nearly 3 it nuts really. 

Is anyone thinking of pre-school for their little ones when they turn 3? I know its ages off but we can't decide what to do - the times of pre-school are a nightmare with work just 3 hours a day either mornings or afternoons I don't know how people manage. 

xxx


----------



## betty14

Kix the little chair seat I just put some wadding on to pad it and covered it with the oil cloth using upholsterers tacks, so the seat is the same one just padded and covered :) 

We are busy decorating too an I'm shattered and I'm not expecting so kudos to you!! 

I've not used a wrap sling but did make myself some ring slings and I LOVE them I wish if baby worn more when she was tiny tbh, I had a close carrier which is a hybrid between ring sling and wrap I believe, I didn't get on too well I found it cumbersome! My friend swears by the mei tai style ones, I made mini ones for all the little girls in my life for Xmas :) 

Don't know if it's different in different areas but here you can choose how you 'spend' your 15 free hrs.... That's where I'll send Daisy anyway dunno if it differs from nursery to nursery also? Have you asked where he goes already? 

Anna I'm really glad barbie came through for you and your getting an appointment, I'm sure all will be ok so try not to worry :hug: 

Anyone have plans for valentines? It's a double anniversary for us we have been together 14 yrs and married 9! Oh works away mon-fri so we will go out Saturday to celebrate :) 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

I'm not sure how it works here either but il find out near the time. 

No plans for valentines here hubby is on standby so might not be here til sat morning. No romantic meals for sure no babysitter haha. Might bake him some cookies to take to work. 

I think abbi has been getting into wraps etc maybe pm her on FB? 

I'm glad we will be getting the support or investigations too but its all very upsetting. I keep reminding myself nobody has said he has x y or z and if its just a speech delay then that's quit common and can be helped. If its something more we will deal with it he's still our little boy :hugs: it could well be he just doesn't care much for playing with people and doesn't have much to say and is bad tempered :shrug: the last week tho to was beyond a joke, it was just meltdown hitting biting headbutting lashing out throwing etc, I think its strongly linked to not understanding or communicating yet. 

Glad the potty training went good kix, I wouldn't leave it til 3 out of choice but may have to depending how he develops as right now he is not at all ready and lacks the communication and understanding, he wouldn't even kick up if he has a dirty nappy yet :dohh:

Hs funny keeps taking off his fleecy bed suit. He tries to out of shoes too he can't quite do his but can out ours on :haha: 

Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hey everyone. 
Anna glad they're sorting a referral for marcus, I'm sure it will be something n nothing and can be sorted in time. 
Sam hope they sort your pain.
Kix glad you're well, potty training is really different for every child and having had 4 I really think you shouldn't encourage it to the child unless they're ready. My eldest wasready by 18months n hhealth visitor was mortified he was using a potty as she said their bladder wasn't mature etc but he was dry not only in the day but night too. My other 2 middle ones were ready just before they turned 3. Ollie would probably have managed it well before now but as he had about 6 months of diarrhoea up to 12 times a day it hasn't been possible. They are all so different as are parent's opinions!!! Reckon once we've sorted ollies medical issues potty training will be a breeze. Glad you've got shot of one lot of nappies before your next lot!!!
Christ that was quite a waffle lmao. 
Xx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: oh no is ollie ok? Is it something he is adjusting to with the move or is it likely an intolerance or something? Poor little boy hope he's not too sore from it all :flower: 

Got a chance to see his key worker and she said he only head buts at nursery when children are close to him. He does seem to have issues with being confined or children too close. He will oly have hugs on his terms too. Hoping its jet a boundary issue for him and as he gets words he will be ok. He is very much focused on what he sees to be right and nothing else is wrong and not happening. I think that can be just regular toddler behaviour tbh so I'm just soldiering on. 

There was a fair bit of snow on way home the. It stopped, no sledge :cry:


----------



## Honeybear1976

Thanks Anna he'll be fine. Think he wasn't eating enough solids which caused the severe anaemia I'm thinking that possibly caused the diarrhoea and now the iron drops are making his stools looser. There have been occasions where he was so raw he would be shaking and sobbing at the mention of having his nappy changed. I'm sure Marcus will be fine once his speech improves.
X


----------



## betty14

Honey I think your right each child is different, my nephew was a breeze and was potty trained v quick but my niece was a nightmare! Both raised the same and potty trained the same! 

Daisy has been showing a real interest in the big toilet she says 'wee wee' and points so I've been sitting her on it and today she did a little wee! Totally coincidental but we had a party all the same :haha: 

Anna is Marcus totally mute? Or does he say some words? 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

Hi all..

re the potty training i think i would be starting around now, but with the house situation i feel it wouldn't be fair so i am going to wait until he spring time to start which I think is fine, he tells me if he has done a poo, but he doesn't if he has wee'd.
he will be going to pre school in september, as they start at 2 1/2 3 days a week only 9-11 at moment but now it has moved i think it will be 9-1 which will be better and suit me and then when hes 3 it will be 5 days a week.

betty i do payroll for a care company :)

i can't wait to show all pictures of house lol will be making a facebook album once its all done! :haha: hope we have a nice summer so we can spend it in the garden and on the beach :D although now the sea has destroyed the track over from us I don't think we will have access to beach that way for a while as they've closed it all off. but can still walk elsewhere. 

i have got him a little tikes push n ride sports car thing now, as sometimes he is a pain wanting to be picked up and he is obsessed with cars, so if he doesn't want to walk at least i can just use that and it has the push handle at back and the boot has space for things lol so he should love it, and managed to get one off ebay delivered for £22 and new they are like £40-50 so pleased with that :)


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: poor ollie I know we had bad nappy rash issues for 12months tho prob not as bad as it wasn't from the runs but its heartbreaking isn't it. 

Well done little daisy on the big toilet. Marcus is obsessed with the bathroom only because he likes the cupboard and sink. If I am on the toilet sometimes he will get u some paper and stand there waiting until I take his bit he got u :dohh: 

He is totally mute but does vocalise. It's not babble more random noises like if the tv is broken u get the remote and ah. He sort of makes noises like gasping in when suprised its hard to explain what he does. He doesn't make any attempt to try words yet. He does laugh and things with u he's not un interactive. 

The car sounds great hay and I'm looking forward to house pics too. 

We are acing the day In now since I took him out and he fell asleep and its so blooming wet and cold. Being nasty and have tv on whilst I have a drink then I think we will do some crafts x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hello ladies!!! It's been a while... A very long while!! Finley is 6months old now. 28 weeks in fact!! Hope you can see the attached piccie :)
Sinn and Diddums your babies are gorgeous... Managed to read back a few pages to catch up a little!! So is anyone else due in here or trying to conceive? What's the gossip?! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## betty14

Hi Louja! Nice to see a post from you! 
Finley is gorgeous!! How are you enjoying mummy hood? 

I think the only pregnant one is pink! She is expecting baby number 3 :) 

Xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

I am absolutely loving being a mummy... Best job in the world, he's such a happy baby!! I think he is rather gorgeous, but I'm biased :)
Awww congrats Pink!! I'd love another baby soon :) xxx


----------



## annanouska

And kix! Plus Abby had baby 2 :hugs: 

I'd love another but I've a lot of reservations, I don't have any support network so not even had an evening out with hubby so worry how I would manage. Also mr moo has faced a lot of challenges which have been tough and I'm finally getting somewhere with them now. Plus it is the cost. 

On the flip side few people have 1 child so I feel I'm doing so,ethi g wrong then. 

Nothing exciting here except for my irrational addiction to cloth nappies now :haha: so glad I did t start as a new born i wold have loads! I have to admit though not for everyone I'm not finding it any bother at all. I use washable pant liners and wipes anyway so I just throw them in with that wash. 

I oly switched as he is goi g to be a lattoilet trainer I feel so got a bargain and hope to save a bit . 

How is everyone I check in often but its been quiet x


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: I never. Sid how cut his pictures were sorry :blush: love his little red cheeks is it the start of teething :cry: 

We have back teeth on rout the final hurdle. He keeps shoving his fingers to them and the. Being sick :dohh:


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hi Anna,
Yeah he's teething... Has been for a while but still no sign of any white peggies yet, sure they'll come soon enough!! Xx
Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

I keep checking in and no one has posted. 
George too is now 6months. Same as Finley. 
He's a very sleepy baby. Still sleeps a lot in the day. 
He also has heart disease so wi be having open heart surgery but that will be reviewed at the end of the year.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: poor baby George. Hope he is coping ok and mummy and daddy too.


----------



## betty14

Sara that must be such a worry, when will be have the surgery? 

I look in on here a few times a day but nobody seems to post anymore :cry: 

Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

He will be reviewed in 9 months I I assume surgery will be next year. 
He's also been clinically diagnosed with Noonans symdrome which is why his heart is the way it is. So we are waiting on a genetics test. And before anyone asks me what it is I really don't know yet ha ha. We haven't actually had a meeting with the drs about it yet and I have kept away from google.


----------



## betty14

Sara good idea to keep away from google, at least you can ask the doctor questions and get answers relevant to you, I'm guessing you will be seeing the specialist soon? 

Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Actually we have no idea. We received a copy of the letter from the consultant (heart) to the paediatrician (who looks after George because he was early etc) and it states that it might be an idea to be referred to a geneticist. But we haven't heard any news on that. 
George is due to see the paediatrician in June, but this appt was booked before we found out about the NS so I am hoping we will know before then. If not I guess I'll be asking in that appt. 

With the consultant it was a very of the cuff remark - 'you can see he has NS just by looking at him'

Ideally I want to see a geneticist, then for Alex and I to be tested. Hopefully see a specialist but I have no idea where to start in terms of who do I ask x


----------



## sara15h1986

annanouska said:


> :hugs: poor baby George. Hope he is coping ok and mummy and daddy too.

I absolutely love that everyone calls him baby George :)

Everyone I know does too x


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: I had to google I'm afraid as it had such a random name. I kept thinking of the noonoo thing in teletubies :dohh:

I think seeing the geneticist is best as they are experts. It's frustrating getting the appointments. If u caught up on my dramas we are at the neurologist soon tho we were meant to be fast tracked as after referral he had several fits. I've heard nothing so waiting on 8th April!

He looks a happy chap in his picture :thumbup: sometimes its hard when they are a little different but it gets easier :hugs:

How is daisy Betty? We are back to mute boy oh no has gone :shrug:


----------



## sara15h1986

For now he is the same as other babies. 

He is perfect x


----------



## betty14

Exactly Sara he is perfect! Hope you get some answers soon if for nothing other than peace of mind and a plan! 
Keep us updated on him won't you please? 

Anna Daisy is fab thanks, learning new things all the time she can recognise some colours and counts now too! Seriously having to watch what I say as she tries to copy everything :haha: 

So 8th April is his appointment? What do you expect will happen? 

Saw on fb you been sewing again, what have you made? 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

i check in but has been very quiet.

Sorry to hear George has to have surgery. How did they find out he had a heart problem?

Sophia has another cold! Snot rags galore.

I've finally booked my first festival. Killers are headlining V fest and i love them so had no choice! But only doing a day as couldn't slum it for the weekend!

Love this pics, they are both lovely!

I have a week off now going back to my mums and possibly Lakes weather dependent.

Nice to hear from peeps

x


----------



## betty14

Sorry to hear Sophia has another cold samie :( 

Week off sounds lovely, where does your mum live? 

The weather here has been beautiful as high as 20 at the weekend!! 

Xxx


----------



## pink23

Samie which v fest place are you going to? My ok and dad live by weston park and I plan on going there for the day and sitting in the garden if it's nice 

Well I'm now short of 21 weeks eek and it's scan day tomorrow.
I'm dreading it tbh as I'm worried fluid will be up and this is where I started to have problems last time. As long as baby is ok I'm sure it will all work oit. This is definitely my last as the next plan is sell the flat  .
Hope everyone's doing ok xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

I went to V for the whole weekend 2 years ago. I loved it. I was meant to go last year, had my ticket but had to sell as I was 33 weeks pregnant ha ha

Have they released who is on what day?

George had a heart murmur at birth. So it was recently looked into x


----------



## hay246

hi all, i also checked in but nobody was chatting lol! i would love to go V, but my brother put me off the camping idea as he said people just poo/wee everywhere in the end by your tent and that.. shocking! ha. but i would love to go to another festival.. i have been to t4 on the beach a while ago. been to other concerts but not festivals.

thinking of maybe going to west midlands safari park a week tomorrow its great there!

sorry to hear about george.

x


----------



## betty14

Never been to a festival either, doesn't appeal to me at all tbh! 

Pink that's so exciting! Are you going to find out what flavour? I hope all is well and you get to enjoy this pregnancy a little more :) 

Xxx


----------



## pink23

Hi thought I updated lol.
We are expecting a baby boy and all is good, baby is only on the 9th line so I must be doing something right with diabetes. Obviously there is still time for things to change. Another scan in 4 weeks just to keep a watch of things. 
Can't wait to make some cute dungarees lol xx


----------



## Samie18

Ahhh congrats a little boy!

Least the heart murmer was picked up early!

We are going to Weston park as mum and dad are in Manchester so its not long a drive although no idea how parking works there! The killers are headlining the Sat but the rest of acts are released but not which day they are doing.
All i've heard is its crack heads everywhere and pissing/pooping everywhere lol but the Killers are worth it!

I arranged a SANDS training day today for work girls, was really good and amazing how strong some people are. I'm so lucky to do my job!

x


----------



## annanouska

:hugs:congrats pink that's great news x


----------



## pink23

I think there is on site parking but can take a while to get off afterwards if you stay till the end. My mom and dad live a couple of mins walk so we left the car there. It was fab though. Beyonce was on when we went. She was good but recommend staying towards back as there is huge screens and you saw it better we were close to the front and we kept getting crushed. Take loo roll to just incase . I don't think I could camp.
We are pleased everything is well xx


----------



## sara15h1986

I've been and camped and never did I see anyone weeing or popping anywhere. Not any drugs etc x


----------



## betty14

Pink congratulations on your blue bundle!! Glad all is going well so far! 

I'm sorting Mother's Day gifts, I've got my mum a journal for her to fill in and give back to me, it starts from childhood so should be a lovely thing to keep and pass on to Daisy too! 

Do people get gifts for their mums from lo? 

Not sure if I should get them a nan card each from Daisy? Xx


----------



## betty14

All gone quiet again in here :( 
Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

I'm here. But nothing to say :)


----------



## annanouska

I don't do the car from lo but I think we did when we were small. 

I don't want to go to work today, I need to find a new career but right now its not practical. 

Does anyone's parents completely ignore them now children are here? We get it on both sides all we get is a txt of how is Marcus or if we visit its all about him we don't even get kicked if we are ok. I kno its normal of a sorts but I think its ott now I feel people only ring or visit to see him, my sister excluded tho! X


----------



## hay246

i know my mum always did with us for nan and grandad for mothers/fathers day but i don't really get it as they aren't my mother or father lol! but i will probably just put in the card from us all and to the best nanny/mother kind of thing.

my nan's bday is the 29th march so having a family gathering the sunday for mothers day so be nice :)

pink a little boy ah lovely hope all stays on track for you!!


----------



## Abbi808

Hiya girls.....I've deactivated my facebook for a while. It's been getting on my nerves for ages so I thought I'd take a break. Thought I could keep up with you all on here again - been so long!

Hello to all the new people I haven't spoken to - I was here around 3 years ago when I had my first little boy - now I have two! :)

How is everyone?

xx


----------



## pink23

Hi abbi how are you ? Are you been kept busy ? I'm expecting baby number 3 and it's a little boy. Do you recommend the caboo , i like the look of it xx

Midwife today and all seems ok other than maybe a water infection . Been into work today and think May 24th is my last working weekend until April next year  everyone was commenting how small I was but I'm sure baby is doing ok and I've been feeling him move to xx
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Pink (thought I'd stick to b&b names for the sake of non-facebookers) - I didn't realise you were expecting baby number 3!! How did I miss that? Congrats!! A boy? I wouldn't worry about what you look like - aslong as midwife happy I wouldn't stress about it :) When are you due?

I can't wait for baby number 3, I plan to wait a few years for another though. Between the boys, the business and the housework I have my hands full! haha! Will wait until Jake is in school I think.

I had such a lovely birth with Leo - I feel like I want to do it again sooner. I don't know what is wrong with me???

I LOVED my caboo! One of my best baby buys - definitely recommend. Wish so much I'd had one with Jake. Would have made my life so much easier! I've just bought a Connecta Solarweave for the summer though as he's getting pretty heavy for the caboo now. I'm always looking at new ones too - think I might have a babywearing addiction!

xx


----------



## Abbi808

Betty - I don't get cards from boys to their Grandparents for Mothers/Fathers Day. I don't understand that really. Luke (bf) does though - said his Mum did for him and his Nan so he just follows tradition. I'd prefer not to set an expensive precedent! haha! x


----------



## betty14

Blooming bnb I've been trying to reply for days!!!!! 

I'm thinking maybe just a card from her for them both :) 

Abbie baby wearing is amazing, I've made a couple of ring slings and I still carry Daisy at times :) 

Pink glad all is still well with little man, can't believe your last working day is so close! How quick is it going!! 

Xxx


----------



## pink23

I have an ergo and love that definitely a good buy. I used it with cal up until 3 and 1/12 and will start using it which esmae when I can but she's more of a walker so maybe if out and about will carry new baby.
I have plenty of time to grow seems very odd not being big to. I have an anterior placenta so movements come and go but majority of time feel baby move at night before bed 
Hope everyone's ok, esmae is a little madam but I love and we had a day with appointments this morning and filled to time spare with walking which she seemed to enjoy.
Struggling with wake ups at the mo , these light mornings wake them up at 5am so I've had to put a quilt sheet over blind to block it out and we manged 6 xx


----------



## Abbi808

Betty - wow! You make them? That's amazing! You should sell them on ebay - so popular!

Pink - Maybe the anterior placenta is the reason you look smaller? Has midwife said that? Ergo looks really good. I've read that they aren't always great on really petite people though (I'm 5 foot 2) so worried it wouldn't work for me. I love the connecta though!

Jake started getting up at 6am instead of 7am too so I know how you feel! :( xx


----------



## pink23

Abbie your more than welcome to try my ergo out at any time as it's not in use at the moment as I don't like carrying when pregnant as it gives me Braxton hicks . Yeah I think the placentor does stop movements from what I've read . Xx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: welcome back abbi. 

I never did baby wearing 1. Too fat I'd never fit and 2. My pelvis and back issues prob wouldn't have liked it. I do think it looks good. We have Backpack hiker carrier and he loves bing in there with daddy. 

We are good, each day we make a little more progress with different issues.nhis asthma is a bit iffy ATM think tis the weather but a few puffs of a morning and night he seems good :thumbup:. He's a bit obsessed with his inhaler and ventilator tube thing, he likes to sit there paying with it. Makes it easier to give tho. 

He gave his friend 3 hugs today :happydance: day by day he's becoming. Touch less ferrel. If I'm honest its been a tough road so far but I feel finally we are getting there together now. :flower: xxx


----------



## betty14

Yes abbi I've made a few for myself and I made my friend one too, I've also made mini versions for little people in my life :) I need to look into safety laws before I could consider selling them I think :shrugs: 

I'll try and pm you a picture of me wearing Daisy! 

Beth that's nonsense your too fat! Slings/carriers come in all sizes! The slings I make would definatly fit you! Glad Marcus is doing well

Pink I wouldn't worry about size of your bump especially if the mw is happy :) 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Ok so I can't seem to pm the picture :( probs because I'm on my phone 
Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Hello peeps nice to see its been busy!

Your boys are twins Abbi....you sure you didnt have ivf with one egg that split and only had one replaced lol Can't believe your thinking of number 3 already i'm still well on the only 1 track!

Glad Marcus is getting better, it all sounds good and like normal behaviour =o) when is his appointment?

I never did the whole baby wearing thing either because it bloody killed my back. I use to have her in a baby bjorn for about 4 weeks just so i could get some cleaning done but then gave up because doing a dishwasher with her wasn't the easiest without tipping her out lol
Plus since she could walk she walks everywhere. Think the pram has been used about 10 times since she was one!

Had a rather hectic week, slimming world went totally out of the window. Had a nice birthday meal planned for last night....that was until we were evacuated because of the fire on the farm next to us so birthday meal tonight means more bad food. Think slimming world will be skipped this week!

Just remembered You asked me something on FB about how i do something Beth because of my ocd lol but can't remember on what??

x


----------



## betty14

Samie don't worry about slimming world just enjoy your birthday and the treats you have plenty of time to catch up again! 

Glad you are all safe after that fire, that was a little scary huh! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

I was o. FB fire watch :blush:I ket seeing if there ere updates :dohh: 

Think I asked how u coped at chill factors if it was grotty. 

Really random lady just came to view a patio set we have for sale. Before the gate was even open she as saying how just just come from the hospital as her 18 mo grandson has been in Paris for treatment for prostrate cancer. Just found. It a really random thing to to a compete stranger in less than 30 seconds of meeting them. 

She apparantly will ring up tomorrow to confirm a collection time. 

Is the weather cold for you all its really dropped here x


----------



## betty14

That is random Anna!! 

It has got a bit chilly here, we have had sunshine, rain, hail and a little sleet today!! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Freezing here!

Sick of essays now just wish i could be happy with not wanting more!


----------



## betty14

Samie if you don't strive for more you will never rest easy, just think that you will be helping others to become midwives and in then helping thousands of women 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:thumbup:good point. There Betty. What is with this weather its thIck frost here today. We need some wellies. Went to forest yesterday he got in all the puddles and mud in his shoes :dohh: thing is he won't wear them he detests them and will pull and kick to get them off.he also can't walk in them either. The last pair I got lasted 3 weeks before too small.mno idea what to d really as I pay a lot of special shoes as he finds the, best for walking and he outgrows them fast too. Sometimes I just think let him wreck them but then today his shoes were still a bit damp despite being stuffed with rags in airing cupboard. Plus feet were soaked yesterday. I'm survive seen weird neoprene topped ones but never sent since. They do splats they look a bit better but too big. 

Hubby is the anti Christ of wellies but moans about m's feet getting wet!


----------



## betty14

Wellies aren't the most comfy thing in the world huh, how about duct taping bin bags over his feet :haha: (that was a joke btw) 

Have you tried him with doodles wellies? They are the same as clarks shoes so width fit? 

My car is in for MOT later, keep everything crossed for me &#55357;&#56397; 

Xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hello ladies, 
Just caught up on the last 40 pages that I missed! Seems a lot going on, all the babies are growing up fast! Congrats to all the the new babies and to pink! I had no idea so was surprised when I read that )

We had to move house again in January, 3rd time in 3 years! Cos the landlord wanted to sell (again). Just about getting settled in again now. Plus we're going to Lanzarote in a couple of weeks for Easter, can't wait 

Joel is neary 17 months and just started properly walking in the last week. He still doesn't say much, only 'light' and 'oh dear' lol. 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## annanouska

:flower:more than Marcus haha. He does say daddy now and gone x


----------



## AmeliaLily

What's everyone up to today? 
We go swimming on a Friday morning to Puddleducks it's great fun x


----------



## hay246

hi all, i seem to log in look at what i have missed then i go to reply and its logged me out, stupid thing!

abbi lovely to see you back, i do that now and again with fb lol!
second samie, boys are so alike they are gorgeous!!

hope you enjoyed your birthday meal samie!

betty hope you and daisy are well, and beth and marcus!

pink i wouldn't worry about people saying you're small, everyone always has their opinions lol, as long as midwife is happy thats all that matters hey! 

amelia, jealous of your hol i so need some sun lol!
its freezing here too, but finally our wall is pebble dashed at side of house, plastering in kitchen next week.. then painted, then kitchen floor & kitchen can be fitted :D wooo so close now ! ha x


----------



## annanouska

:flower: can't wait to see the pics. 

Is actually perishing here tonight. I've sold enough random bits and bobs now that I could get his play house.it came today we just need to build it, its a wooden one il have to take a pic. 

Marcus is obsessed with being outside, that's all he wants to do do he has a little sand and water table plus all,his outdoor toys and soon a house. We go to the woods and walk around but he still refuses hand holding nd wonders aimlessly. 

He's like a different child recently much much happier since his cluster of fits the other week. His appointment is soon but I don't know what will be said as he's been fine again since :shrug: 

Anything exciting going on for people? X


----------



## betty14

Amelia that's rubbish you had to move again! 

Lovely to see you posting again!! 

Anna that's fab you bought him a little house! Where did you get it? We are going to get Daisy a sand and water table for when the weather gets better! Am very much looking forward to summer this year :) 

Hay all sounds like it's moving forward for you! Now the storms have passed hopefully you can crack on and be in huh! 

Any Mother's Day plans? I'm being treated to lunch out :) 

Xxx


----------



## pink23

I've got work tomorrow , Steve bought me some lovely roses, tbh I'm not all fussed with celebrations probably only Xmas and the kids birthday. 
Me and cal took a trip to birmingham today and after a shaky start we had a good few hours together. Then got back and both had naps lol.
Bump is finally popping will pop it on when i get the photo on here.
Hope everyone's ok xx
Can you believe I'm 23 weeks xx


----------



## betty14

Is going quick pink! That's madness you are 23 weeks already! 

Saw the pics you put up on fb looked like you had fun 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

ah it goes fast doesnt it pink! 

the house sounds great anna, allister is the same he just loves being outside we are going to get one of these for the garden once its sorted https://www.climbingframesuk.com/climbing-frames/grandview-climbing-frame/
don't think he will ever want to be indoors lol! i am excited for the summer too betty, sunshine makes everyone happy doesnt it, hopefully we have a lovely hot summer to make up for not going abroad this year!

i went for lunch with my brother his two kids, my mum, nan & grandad and me and little man for mothers day as the other half was working, bless my brother paid for us all! 

x


----------



## Abbi808

Pink - that's really lovely of you! I might take you up on that if he outgrows the connecta -thank you x

Betty - I know this is terrible but I'm pretty sure there are no set in stone safety regs for slings. I think they can be sold without being tested. I'm sure I read that - crazy eh? Would love to see a picture of you wearing Daisy.

Sam - that's so funny! I think the same. No idea how they are so similar. Leo is much bigger though - he's on the 98th percentile and Jake is only on the 2nd! haha! Little and large ;) I remember you saying you were sticking at one - have your thoughts changed at all?

Hay - that climbing frame website looks great. I want to get something similar for Jake. He would love it! 

Anna - I've seen you mention a few things with Marcus on facebook but haven't really picked up on the whole story. Is he ok? :)

xx


----------



## hay246

ha abbi, it was actually meant to show the link to the picture, but clearly it didn't! climbingframesuk has a sale at the moment, amazing climbing frames!
x
 



Attached Files:







Grandview-Climbing-Frame_06-03-2014-10-15-13.jpg
File size: 86.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Abbi808

That's where I was looking Hay - so many good ones and the price is great! I've emailed the link over to Luke. Our house has a section at the bottom of the garden which has that kids play area woodchip type stuff on. It's meant to be! haha! 

Thanks for the link hun xx


----------



## betty14

Abbi pm your email and I'll send you a pic of me wearing Daisy :)

That is crazy there are no set in stone regs! I only ever use welded rings that are made specifically for slings and are load tested, they hold 4 tons I believe!!! 

Hay that looks amazing! It's bigger than our garden!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

That website is where we bought our climbing frame in the UK. Great service, product and price


----------



## Abbi808

Betty - will do it now!

Honey - ah really? I think our minds our made up now. Just showed Jake a picture of one too and he got really excited! Perfect for the summer!

xx


----------



## hay246

ah honey, great stuff to know you have used them too.. can't wait to get one now... lol! xx


----------



## Abbi808

Just ordered one - probably shouldn't as we're trying to cut back on spending but the price was too good to resist. Jake is gonna love it! xx


----------



## hay246

ah Abbi, how exciting, which one did you go for? 
Also if anyone interested pumpkin patch have a lot of stuff for sale and 50% off etc online and if you use the code UKMDN3 you get free delivery no matter what you spend x


----------



## betty14

Abbi sent you an email :) 

I'm very jealous if the climbing frames! Just don't have space for anything that big! 

I'm off to look at pumpkin patch now! Thanks hay xx

Xxx


----------



## Abbi808

We went for the Brightside Hay - seemed like the best value for money within our budget. Bought a baby swing add on and the steering wheel cos Jake likes to drive! Thanks again for the link (or not - you've just cost us £450) haha!

I think there are smaller ones available Betty - or what about a playhouse? Jake loves playhouses but I don't think Luke would let him have one - way too girly! ;) Looking now! 

xx


----------



## annanouska

:flower:our garden was too sall for a big frame so wel got the Costco ceded summit Georgian manor he loves it.

Finally got him so wellingtons he can walk In plus needed new shoes again £82 bill thank u. He doesn't qualify on NHS for help but the cheaper shoes he really struggles with. It's a shame as they are perfect when outgrown but don't sell on well. 

Y sister is coming to stay opt his weekend she will be here 2 weeks be nice to have some support and company :flower: 

Abbi- Marcus had some issues he s struggling with then had a batch of seizures over a week ( he's had before) but now he's like a new child. He goes o. Tuesday to neurology but he's so calm since and a lot happier. 

Nursery aren't too worried about his speech ATM, he's stopped saying oh no again so back to mute but he points now often which is more than previously. 

Am I the only cloth mummy here? I'm such a convert now I love it! He uses disposables for nursery 2 days a week or if we go on holiday. I'd love him to be trained but he's far from ready yet. He doesn't communicate at all if he's even done a dirty nappy he would sit in it all day if u let him :dohh: 

Xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Ah I see - I'm glad he's on the mend Anna! Jake doesn't say much either. HV's aren't concerned just yet though because his understanding is really good. I think he is just stubborn. He also loves to say oh no - he says it all day long and really shouts it if we mention Leo! (who he really does not like) ha!

Jake doesn't tell us if his nappy is dirty/wet either - if it's too full he just takes it off though!!! Gross!

I've looked into cloth - they are really cute. I'm too lazy I think though - Jake's poops are pretty savage too! ;)

Betty - can't see email? 

Hay- I'm gonna kill you, currently on pumpkin patch trying not to see anything I like but I want it all!!! I think you're trying to bankrupt us!

xx


----------



## hay246

haha Abbi, doing you a favour in the long run.. if you wanted them later you would be paying more ;) ah my two choices is the brightside or grandview just going to hope they are on offer when we are ready to buy one! 
I'm glad to see Jake isn't potty trained either, was starting to feel like the only one with a 2 year old that wasnt lol! allister tells me when poo'd but not when wee'd i think he may be ready when we are in house but i think it is unfair to try push it really, he says a lot now though and is making sentences which is really funny, he was just really good at understanding to begin with knew everything i said but wouldn't copy but then he just started copying and now copies everything! 

Anna be nice to have your sister staying :) i just couldn't do the cloth nappy thing lol! 

Betty hope you find some nice things on pumpkin patch lol :) as for garden, playhouse def an option? and put a kitchen and stuff in it or something? we are really lucky and have a mahoosive garden. 
xx


----------



## Abbi808

Betty - got it! Can't believe you made that - so impressive! You should reallu consider selling them. They are getting so popular now. I LOVE my connecta - I want winter to come back so I can buy a tweed one! haha!

Hay - I'm hoping that happens soon. I feel like I'm missing out with him. He's such a funny boy. I know when he does talk it will be hilarious. Some kids aren't ready for the potty til closer to 3. We tried it for a bit but we were getting nowhere. He definitely isn't ready yet. 
Love the grandview - too expensive for us though! 

xx


----------



## annanouska

Tried to put a pic of his house on but file too large grrr.

It is girls in a way but it is a wooden one. I'm not too fussed it annoys mil so then its funny. 

Never looked on pumpkin patch will have a look when I've decontaminated the child currently consuming dragon fruit


----------



## Abbi808

Just googled it - Jake would love that. Wish we could have one of those too!! x


----------



## Samie18

I love those frames.... but im far to tight to pay out she can play in the mud lol

Sophia's speech started just after she was 2 and shes fab now i love it. There really is nothing better than chattering with them and the stories she tells are funny. Everything is fergies fault!

Must admit i'm so pleased Sophia just got it with the potty training and i didn't have to 'train' her. the thought of shitty nappies again makes me heave....its bad enough when she's on the loo shouting mummy wipe meeeeee =o)

Still on the only one child boat but do have doubts when i think of her having no one if we both died. Then i think she will have a best friend who will be like a sister then i say she will marry and have her own family so wont be alone i always make an argument against having another lol.
She totally completes me i don't want anything else, there is no room for anyone else to fit in lol

Her nail has nearly grown back from it falling off thank god, it's so cringy!

She loves nursery now, i'm so pleased even if every week its nooo mumm, laterrrr, next tuesday.... no Sophia it's today!

Shes having some problems sleeping in her room at the mo seems to be scareed of the monsters and spiders in her bed but she's in it tonight and asleep so hoping a corner may be turned....but sure she will come up to our room later saying she is scared =o(


Ordered loads from pumpkin patch just before crimbo.....didnt realise it came from New Zealand now...some of my pressies were late for that reason!

Anyway long update.

Glad everyone is good

x


----------



## betty14

Yes a playhouse is an option, she has a swing and slide and a sand/water/blocks table so will look into a house next year probs! 

As for potty training, 2 is really young, IMO the earlier you try the longer it takes, if they are ready it comes naturally for them, Daisy tells me she has done a poo quite often and if her nappy is wet she tells me she is sore lol! 

Her vocabulary is brilliant she attempts every word we say now and some of them are sooooo clear it's scary! She says thankyou when ever you hand her something it comes out like hank hoo lol! 
She is doing well with counting too and can recognise some colours, a lady asked me how old she was the other day and when I said not quite 2 yet she said 'wow her so each is amazing' my response was thanks it's because I never shut up :haha: 


Beth I wanted to do cloth but couldn't afford the initial outlay :( 

Glad Marcus is better, good luck for his appointment next week, keep us posted! 

I don't see any problem with boys having 'girls' toys! Ppl don't bag an eyelid at girls playing with cars huh :shrugs: 

Abbi thanks, that's sweet! I plan on starting a small business when Daisy is at nursery, using the hours she is there to make things up and sell them :thumbup: 
I've just got a new machine that's more fancy and I am so very in love with it :haha: 

Have you tried a ring sling? 

Will be nice to have your sister there for a while, does your hubby not support you? 

Hay I found lots of nice things! I was sat in the car waiting for my mum so had plenty of browsing/spending time :winkwink: 

Xxx


----------



## pink23

I have a few crafts going on at the moment it's taking over my free space lol. But I don't mind it keeps me busy in spare time. I am currently sewing, paper cutting and crocheting . I seem to have a double of what I am doing and I'm enjoying it. Paper cutting is something that I Saw through someone liking a a page on fb and it's quite addictive lol. Sewing is still my favourite though. 
I suddenly suffered from some silly tooth ache and it was so hard to eat last week, I was trying to eat one the one side whilst taking what I could In paracetamol . I manged to get in at the dentist for Tuesday which I was told I needed 3 fillings . I chipped a tooth and she has temporal filled it till I go again Nextel Wednesday , I a. Glad it's just fillings and hoping the pain was all pregancy related to.
I've got Mw tomorrow for check up and measurements . I can't believe im 24 weeks Saturday and I'm so glad to get here just as another milestone. Movements are coming on nicely and I'm not sure baby is too keen on the sewing machine and I get a few Braxton hicks to.
Esmae is doing well and is 2 in 40 odd days how scary, she is a little madam with her own personality . Caleb is good to all though he had a major tantrum over going to bed. It shocked Steve .
Xx


----------



## betty14

Samie sorry I didn't include you in my reply, for so e reason I didn't see your post :( 

You have been lucky with Sophia she is a little darling huh! Hope she has turned the corner with her room and monsters etc, it's so hard if they are scared of something. 

You said on fb she takes herself to bed, does she just go off and snuggle down? 

Love that everything is fergies fault! I think Daisy will be like that with willow! 

Pink sounds like you have lots going on! The paper cute look beautiful when they are framed huh! Loved the little bags you made :) 

Not long till mat leave for you huh? Are you planning on pumping for this baby? Any names in mind? 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Come about 18:30 she moans shes tired and wants to go to bed so we push her to 19:00 then she has a bit of milk and a story then we usually hear nothing from her until 7-8 the next day!


----------



## betty14

Aw bless her heart, that's really sweet! 

Xxx


----------



## Abbi808

Wow Betty - that's amazing!! Jake is nowhere near that. You should be proud. Not sure if the sister comment was for me? Not sure what you were referring to! Looked back at my messages but can't work it out! haha!

Haven't tried a ring sling - heard great things though. Had the caboo which I loved then I tried a ssc but was too bulky, went on to a mei tai which I loved but was too hot for Leo and now I have a different ssc (the connecta) in solarweave which is super lightweight and cool for Leo. He's a fatty so gets very hot! It's the easiest to adjust too - can't praise it enough. When I have another I'll definitely consider a ring sling - hopefully you will be making them still :)

xx


----------



## betty14

Abbi the sister comment was for Anna :)

As for ring slings I still hip carry Daisy in it now! It's fab for when they get bigger but don't want to be in their pram! 

I'm sure you would LOVE the ring sling, I have made mini mei tai for my niece and goddaughter, if Daisy was smaller I would 100% make one to wear her in! 


Thank you I am super proud of her! A lot of the time it's just me and her so I talk/sing with her constantly, I'm sure if she could she would tell me to shut up sometimes ;) 

Xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

I'd love one of those climbing frame things! We have 3 parks within walking distance so going to see how we get on first. 

Betty you're so talented with the things you make x


----------



## betty14

Thank you Amelia, sorry if I bore you on fb with my copious amounts of pictures :haha: 

Xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

No not at all! I'm envious of people with crafty talents. I'm about as artistic as a snail holding a pen lol x


----------



## betty14

Love the snail analogy! :haha: I bet you are talented in more ways than you think! 

I finished the outfit I made for Daisy's 2 year photos today, I've made her a super hero outfit complete with cape!! :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

So sad about Peaches Geldof. How do you tell a 2 year old mummy is never coming home. Breaks my heart and the thought scares me so much.


----------



## betty14

It's terrible news, cannot believe it, wonder what happened? 

I really feel for her family such a tragedy, she was so very young :cry: 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

It is gutting, I try not to think about it much as it upsets me even more so as Marcus is too young to remember me! It's hard with him he's a very big daddy's boy and generally seems to prefer anyone else but me bitwe get odd days where get lots of loves from him. 

He's currently sat on my sisters camp bed watching postman pat. It's nice having her here, hubby does help but works such odd hours never know when he's in or not plus no family etc that pop round or I go to so sometimes I get a bit lonely as he doesn't talk etc yet.

We have the hospital appointment later il let you know how it goes, I'm not expecting much but we will see. My sister has dyspraxia and dyslexia and also had the weird seizures when she was small. He's coming along nicely now at his own pace. It was great the oth day he was running along one his reigns ( essential for mr no hold hands wonderer!) with a baby friend who has been walking since 12 months and he was out running them and walking so much better than they were (same age). Was just nice to see him the same if not better than another!his new boots are the business super trendy and seem to make a huge difference in how far he can walk without being sore. 

I'm trying to build him up to walking more eg of I just want a few bits from shop he walks around etc. 

How's everyone doing? I love seeing pics on FB I tried to load some on here but it had a fit at me x


----------



## betty14

Glad Marcus' new shoes are helping him, it's great you have your sister with you for a bit, does she live far away from you? 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:flower: yeah she loves 220 miles away near to you haha she's in Southampton right now at uni and will be there when she finishes as not far from parents. 

Had a seriously long appointment at the hospital today. Felt like e were there forever it was an hour long assessment. The neurologist doesn't think its absence seizures but more a response along the autistic spectrum? She has picked up a number of his quirks and wants to monitor him. They don't review them properly until 2 plus so he has another review July or September, he will also be going to speech therapy July/ September time. He is booked in for blood tests next week :cry: and we will be waiting on a hearing test and sight test and also a brain wave thingy to check for epilepsy. She thinks children with other issues often display epilepsy type absence seizures. 

I'm a little bewildered by it all as I've always said he's a bit different but everyone dismisses me and mil is the worst for it she thinks he's advanced :dohh::dohh: I'm ok with whatever the outcome is but I also know its going to be a long road to finding out. I think its a blow as it had crossed my mind but for some time now I'd kind of adjusted to "he's a bit quirky but just your average toddler" so feel,like a step back. I know he's in great hands and he's loved no less. I'm not telling mil tho as I can't deal with the griefof how there's no issues. 

Made me laugh she wanted to check his joints as I said he's hypermobile to which she said Ahhhh yes I don't dispute this :wacko: why check he's had all this done! Silly xxx


----------



## pink23

Sending hugs Anna, at least they are checking things and hopefully answers soonx x


----------



## hay246

Yea like pink says Anna at least soon hopefully you will have the answers you have wanted. But in the mean time he sounds happy etc so keep doing what you're doing try not to be disheartened x


----------



## annanouska

:shrug: I've no idea what will happen moving forwards I'm partially thinking he will pick up as he gets older so nothing is definite yet. I will just potter on with his assessments etc. he is happy, he has meltdowns but so do all toddlers so I never know if its just him being a toddler or not. I'm just going to keep a diary for his review.

Do any of the little ones like cooking? He loves it he stands on a dining chair at work surface t watch and help.,it freaks some people out but its either that or he will descend into complete breakdown head butting the floor etc. this morning he's mixed breadcrumbs and seasoning for th meatloaf. I don't let him touch raw meat yet as washing him isn't easy. He always get the play foods out in his house with his little frying pan.

X


----------



## betty14

At least they are taking it all seriously Anna, what are the bloods for? 

Daisy loves to cook, she says 'stir stir' and 'pour pour' and boon (spoon) haha! She has a little tykes kitchen which she loves! 

Some if my earliest memories are standing on a stool baking with my mum, my mum used to come into my school to cook with my class too :) 

Southampton is about an hour from me so not very far at all! What is she studying? 

Sun is shining here today, sad I know but I love having a line full of washing lol 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

I love the washing too!!

She is in her final year of events management not too sure what she wants to do. 

Had a bad day yesterday not sure if he's under the weather but everything was an issue! His hand was muddy which he usually likes resulted in him screaming for half hour. Just checked he's ok but asleep still unlike him, he best wake up for the bin men he loves them. Also if anyone puts something through the letter box it's hysteria until he can get it x


----------



## betty14

I've ironed a huge load today, just love how it smells! I do believe I'm a bit of a weirdo as I love ironing :haha: 

Ooh course sounds interesting, not long left now too huh? 

They all have days like that Beth, has he got more teeth to come? 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

Yea anna they def all have days like that, allister is really impatient and if he can't do something first time he gets really stroppy, just their personalities. us adults all have off days so we can't expect them not to hey! :) 

getting exciting times for us... heating being done, rads are all on, then oil delivered monday so that will all be working by end of monday, kitchen floor being self levelled ready for kitchen fitting next wednesday :D then its just new stairs to be put in & carpets! so not too long now hopefully! so cannot wait now, Allister is just going to love it! x


----------



## annanouska

You are so lucky hay sounds amazing! 

I love sniffing line dried washing hoping I can get nappies out tonight as not been able to yet since he's been in cloth :dohh: 

We went to eureka again today, we had a good time but it was really busy. Marcus can't cope in loud busy crowds and he gets quite anxious. He did very well today and although we had a few issues on and off largely great time. They have special quiet rooms for ppl with autism or sensory issues who get over,loaded and when he got bad today ( he was head butting a metal sink and hysterical!) I asked if we could go in he quietened right down and settled then we carried on. 

I've kind of realised a lot of his quirks prob are concerning to a professional, eg today all the children were either on the park or petting the mini farm- he was fixated for 30 mins on an air conditioning unit.mhe is quite obsessed with things that work, doors, wheels, odd stuff like today etc. I also feel any of the Los in here prob go through phases of being interested in these too.

Marcus said mum today. Not in context but he's never done it he also said no twice. Hs still not got all the words he lost and he will prob regress again but its all good :flower: 

Anyone obsessed with photos? Every night we have to see his photos on his wall he points to them all then to daddy and will say daddy at times which is fab for him :thumbup:

Wish I could have videod him running down the grass hill you wouldn't think he's only really been walking 12 weeks. 

Think we are going. To,put his bouncy castle up now for a bounce! X


----------



## Samie18

Never been one for line dried linen far too many spiders and bugs get in them lol

Really pleased Marcus is on the right pathway for help 
x


----------



## betty14

Nothing better than fresh line dried bed linen and being fresh out the shower,y favourite night of the week :haha: 

I am a saddo tho I love having a big pile of fresh washed and dried on the line clothes to iron!! 

Can honestly say I have never had any bugs in my washing from drying it in the line, but then I don't live in the sticks so maybe that makes a difference? :shrugs: 

Hay how exciting!!! Any ideas when you may be in?? Can't wait to see all the pictures! 

Anna that's brilliant he is saying things, I'm sure his speech will come on in bounds now! 
Xxx


----------



## Samie18

My iron comes out on special occasions only....maybe twice a year!

Problem being in the middle of farms there are bugs everywhere. Sometimes in the summer its impossible sitting out unless you want to be covered in thunder flies!


----------



## pink23

Our iron is a special occasions to or if my sewing needs it lol.
I'm not sure what's happening with caleb at the moment, he had suddenly hit a brick wall for bed time. He will go but as soon as about 11/12 comes he goes to the toilet and then screams the flat down and tantrums . We sorted it tantrum wise but last night took it's toll on me and oh had to come home from work, he just wasn't doing anything to help him self. I wonder if it's nightmares or terrors. Terrors seem less likely as he seems awake but boy does he throw a wobbly. I dread what downstairs think as it happened at 12 & 2 am last night. I honestly don't what to do xx


----------



## hay246

oh no pink, not sure what to suggest on that one, awkward when you have to think of others in flats too.

betty we have said it should be by june now, if we had a few thousand spare now we could be in sooner, but because of having to wait for each pay day to do some more thats just how it has to be, but considering how much we have done and spent so far we have done well really to have done what we have lol! and will all be worth it, just seriously cant wait now, being at his mums we have his sister there too whom is older than us both and still not moved out but always has something to say and is just generally childish so she was having a go yesterday and it kind of helps really as it makes my fella want to do it even quicker to get away from her! driving us mad! i literally cannot wait to be in there, and to just do our own thing and lock the door and noone to come unless invited :haha:


----------



## annanouska

I'm so excited for you hay it is just an amazing house from what you have said so far you are so lucky. 

I could do with finding a new job / career. For some,body seemingly intelligent I don't do too well :haha: 

Pink-if you know downstairs maybe just have a word and say u are doing your best with it and are trying to minimise any impact. Soon there will be a newborn too tho so that might drown out his tantrums :rofl: 

Have you spoken to him in the morning at all see if he can explain? I used to and still do get horrific nightmares I'd often wake hysterical.does he find it hard goi g back to sleep so maybe over tird and cranky or does he think the loo break is morning? 

Marcus had his friend over he only has one nOw since all the others wouldn't see him when we went through the biting stage. She was throwing a huge tantrum screaming blue murder and what does he do ( insert child who doesn't interact with others etc ) he walks over and gives her a hug and pats her hair?!! :cloud9: was actually adoreable he did it a few times. Not sure if tis because he was tird ( he goes soft when tired) but it was so cute. He sees her a few times a week so is used to her and they get on well.

We had a little Easter party for them both with cup cakes and a mini Easter egg hunt. He loves that with his little basket, didn't think he wold get it but he wondered off collecting them and putting them in his tub. 

I'm just being lazy mummy whilst hubby washes up and sister is bathing him, I'm recovering from flu coldnt even work the tin opener the other day. 

Ohhh,

Sorry to go on- he had to have bloods taken part of his tests, no anesthetic struggled to find a vein and u know what...not even a whimper he just sat there happy as can be. They tried to distract him with toys but he wanted to watch the blood going in the pipe to the tube :dohh: the staff could t get over how good he was he got a special plaster with animals on and a sticker. I got him a till as a well done gift :haha: xxx


----------



## betty14

I know I'm a saddo when it comes to washing/ironing :haha: 

I've just ordered a nappy cover pattern!! Cannot wait to make Daisy lots of frilly knickers :haha: 

Hay glad you have an end in sight now must be hard living like that with someone, it's a difficult situation to be in too huh! What does your oh do? 

Anna sorry to hear you aren't feeling too well, hope you are on the mend now and can enjoy Easter :) the little party sounds lovely, sweet that Marcus gave his friend a hug too :cloud9: 

Pink I hope you manage to work out what up soon, can't be fun for you :( 

We are taking Daisy to the circus today :) I'm more excited than her tho :haha: 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

ah that sounds cute anna with him and his friend, also the easter egg hunt :) cant believe he sat still for bloods how good of him!

i love the circus betty, how did daisy enjoy it?
yea is a difficult situation shes a nightmare to be honest when she wants to be, kitchen was started yesterday love it :D gonna pop in after work to see how its getting on lol, my oh is a carer for those with mental health issues and learning disabilities he does shift work so works 12 hours mon tues sat sun one week and then wed thurs fri following and it rolls like that and then i work the wed thurs fri hes off the one week and mon tues wed the following when hes off and then my mum has allister on the wed hes working. it works pretty well really, but because of the house he does extra work on his days off also, as he does HGV driving also. but at least when we are in the house i know that majority of the time he will either be with me or his daddy or my mum :) quiet on here again now hey! xx


----------



## betty14

Hay, Daisy loved it, she loved the acrobats, but her favourite bit was the clown!

Sounds like you have it worked out pretty well between you work wise, must be hard with the house not quite ready, you are sort of in limbo land at the mo huh :( 

Just keep thinking it'll all be worth it soon! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:flower: hi everyone. I've been quite poorly so not been on. Lots better now been so thankful having my sister stay with us has really helped. She does back tomorrow tho :cry:

Just had a nice relaxing bath as they have walked to park I realise do everything so fast. I was bathed and hair dried dressed etc in 30 mins! Thought I'd had a long soak :dohh: 

Marcus is doing well at the minute. He says daddy hiya and oh no. He's still got about 8 words left to be back up to where he was at one point, his understanding has mproved too. I didn't realise speech regression was such a major issue :shrug:

Got follow up with neurology July awaiting on our EEG sight and hearing tests now. 

I have to keep a daily diary, there are deff issues but huge improvements :happydance:

How is everyone doing? The circus sounds good never been. I can't wait to see the house hay :flower:x


----------



## pink23

I thought I posted last week but it didn't work :-(.
I'm not sure if you remember but caleb has suffered with his ears and we've been backwards and forwards with them. He finally has review after 8 months which should of been 3 . Turns out both ears have fluid still ( after 2yrs ) and his left has got slightly worse :-(.
Pain killers was one of the options but they don't help and he can't live on them till it goes so I pushed for something to be done. He is finally getting grommets to help drain the fluid. I'm hopping that will help with his behaviour at times and maybe his sleep as he's sometimes unsettled .
Poor thing.
In other news I'm nearly 28 weeks now. Scan on Friday for growth . Hoping baby is doing ok and not growing too big. I still feel small so hoping all is normal.xx


----------



## annanouska

Great news pink about the ears! 

We are awaiting hearing and I do think he may have glue ear or something along the lines. I didn't realise it could affect behaviour? 

Your pregnancy is goi g so fast, not long until we hear about baby kixx then baby pink! 

Pointless comment but I'm on a mission to reclaim some of my house. Marcus has stuff in every single room! I don't mind and I never want to be like when I was growing up and u could oly have things in your room but its a bit crazy now.he doesn't have a lot of stuff its just scattered about. Not sure if its a std child thing. But he pulls everything out and throws it everywhere :dohh:x


----------



## betty14

Pink my nephew had glue ear and had 2 sets of grommets, while his hearing was really bad his behaviour was, the doctor said to my sister that when they have to lip read they get tired from it and that's why their behaviour is also affected so it's entirely possible that once cals ears are sorted his behaviour will follow! 
Anna glad Marcus is doing well ATM and sorry to hear you were so poorly, thank goodness your sister was there to help you out!! 

Hope everyone else is well 

Xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hello 
We are back from Lanzarote! We had a great time. Joel was fab on the plane both ways. All the people around us couldn't believe how good he was! 

Glad caleb is getting his ears sorted pink.


----------



## betty14

Glad you had a lovely time Amelia, it's nice when people complement you on how well behaved they are huh :) 

Loved the pics on fb this eve!! Xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Yea it was nice! It's nothing we have done tho, we are just very lucky, I'm sure we'll have some tantrumy moments now he's about to turn 18 months tomorrow!


----------



## annanouska

I love Joel pics his hair wins me over :flower: 

Don't think anyone has said how well behaved marcus is hahaha :haha: 

I got his report through from his first neurology thing. He's on the ' autistic pathway' its for little people who they can't quite diagnose properly yet but appear to be heading to autism. It was a real big blow and I've not taken it great but its still not definite and its a wait and see. We have speech therapy starting next week :thumbup: the other day he was saying hiya all day long to anyone and anything but much like a young baby would no context. If anyone said hi back he hid! 

Hope everyone is having a nice bank holiday we are trying to paint and decorate with a tornado!


----------



## Samie18

Glad you had a fab holiday. I really need a hol and can't wait to have something booked!

Anna sorry to hear Marcus has been put on the autistic pathway but he will be well looked after and your fighting got him help early so he will get all the correct input. And you are fab so will bring him up amazingly regardless.

Hugs xx


----------



## betty14

Try not to let it worry you Anna, just take each bit a step at a time, hopefully speech therapy will help you a lot! 

Totally second Sam too!! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

You know I half expect to go down this all and al, the stress and then get told he's just a bit of a lazy feral child!

I think the bit bothering me is I'm on my own. Even hubby is telling me how he's just a bit diffent that's all. So I feel like I'm fighting by myself and then think its all in my head but surely they wouldn't waste all this effort on him? 

When he tantrums now he army dives from standing to the floor then rolls around like a stranded turtle. I get. Peeved when people look at me like control your child. If I knew what to do i would I'm not soft at all with him. I think Betty is right hopefully speech therapy will help as he has zero communication at all other than pointing. 

Stupid question do any of u know how tall the little peeps are? M was rally tall but now he's only 86 cm which is quite small. I will take him to get him weighed as when she did it in clinic he had a cloth nappy his boots and fully dressed too so was 13.5 kg deff not accurate! I give him vitamins and offer normal food ( plus the odd treat ) but his diet isn't great. I give him quorn if he's i. The mood as he doesn't care for meat. I offer loads of veg and he not too bad with it he adores carrots! He loves fruit and cereal.suppose he's not too bad, just does t like meat certain fish rice or raw cheese ( I'm soo with him here I only do melted lol! Is a texture thing for him I think x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi everyone
Anna I'm sure marcus will surprise you with the progress he'll make. On the weight and height thing, ollie just had his done in hospital. He's 86.5cm tall and weighs 11.5kg x


----------



## Samie18

Anna stick with your guns. You're his mum and you know best!

sophia is 91 cms and 2stone 2 whatever that is in kilos. No diet issues here she eats everything (and a lot of naughty things too!)


----------



## betty14

Last time I had Daisy weighed she was about 21 lbs/ 9.5 kg but not been recently I've no idea how tall she is tho! I wouldn't worry about what he eats too much as long as it's not cake and crisps all day every day then I'm sure his diet is fine ;)

We went to the sealife centre this week as hubby is home, Daisy said wow about 1000 times it was such a fab mummy moment seeing her in such awe of everything!! 

We were also planning a day in Portsmouth but the weather turned shocking so we have been baking and crafting instead :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is well 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Sam Sophia is 13.6 kg :) 
X


----------



## AmeliaLily

I had Joel weighed at 15 months and he was 26lb/11kg! I've no idea how he's that weight cos he's terrible at eating. He won't eat meat or veg or fruit except grapes. All he wants is biscuits yoghurts and raisins. I spoke to the hv and they suggested sardines. Honestly they are no use!! I'm not really sure what to do about his terrible eating habits :-(


----------



## Samie18

Sardines lol doubt that will work =o)


----------



## AmeliaLily

I know I couldn't believe she said that. She suggested cheese sauce on pasta and I said he won't eat cheese and he won't eat pasta so she suggested sardines. He's been fussy since day one of weaning so I hope he grows out of it one day x


----------



## annanouska

Ill weigh him properly sometime! 

Marcus eats better than Joel but I 100% sympathise. General consensus we go with now is to offer a range of food and leave him to it. Glad I am not the only one with an elective vegetarian tot! At nursery he supposedly eats everything no idea :shrug: 

Have you tried quorn? He loves quorn sausages its a texture issue for him.malso veggie fingers and veggie burgers. Not bad as an emergency. 

Can't say I'd fancy sardines if I don't like pasta! I love pasta, pointless but I do 

Which sea life did u go Betty? Did u have anything planned at Portsmouth? Fort Nielsen is good fun and free even ok in rain. Marcus lovedmthecsnnon being fired and playing dress up soldier!

I'm thinking about peppa pig world sometime what's the verdict Sam?he does love peppa can even point to her when asked ( he's. it very good at this!) 

Those with 2 yrs up when and what happened at 2 yr check. Just curious really was wondering if we can avoid it! 

Got his appoint for an EEG in June, need to try an change it if I can as its a Monday :growlmad: they stick nodes on his head and record his brain activity for an hour, apparently only relevant if he has a seizure there which is unlikely :dohh: 

Are any of the little people obsessed with outdoors? Marcus is actually fixated with being outside, doesn't care if its rain wind sun just wants out. No idea why its purely being outside doesn't after if tis outside a shop rather than in it or garden v house , its nice but a pain at times :haha: x


----------



## betty14

Amelia and Beth don't panic about diet too much as long as they eat something, my niece has been fussy since weaning too she hates veg won't eat any at all, she wil all Any fruit tho but veg actually makes her gag! Most days she will ask for what she calls a lunch which is usually cucumber, cheese cubes, ham, grapes or blueberries and a little bread and butter, she will eat plain pasta too :sick: 

She is by far not an unhealthy child and isn't over or under weight either! 

HV make me laugh, I asked mine about using excess breatmilk I'd expressed in weaning for her to say to me dump it she can have formula or a little cows milk mixed in now :say what:

Beth Daisy loves being outside too she always sakes to go out in the garden and frequently asks for her sand! 

Can you change his EEG?? Surely that's something they run regular clinics for? 

We were going to go to the historic docks to go on the victory and see the Mary rose etc but the weather was horrific it just wouldn't have been any fun! 

We went to Brighton sealife, it's only 40 mins from where we live :) 

I haven't heard anything about a 2 yr check, do all kids have one? 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Peppa Pig world was good. Was freezing so didnt stay all day but would defo go back and in the summer. Sophia loved the rides and went on them all. We didnt do the poultons park bit but it looked good.

The 2yr check was a quick meeting. Checking their speech how many words etc, potty training, got them to play with certain toys to see how she played and asked if we had concerns. 

Was a bit pointless but its their sign off appointment to not see us again.


----------



## betty14

Usual thing with the checks then lol! 

The weather has been so weird here sunny one. In next it's throwing it down with hail!!! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:wacko: Marcus was attempting to drown himself earlier! He has collected water in the sand water table thing from the rain and is stood there dunking is head in it face etc like he's apple bobbing :dohh: 

I don't mind him doing this but il have to be vigilant just in case :haha: 

I took him to soft play today.he had a great time again dawn as there 3 hours I was more tired than him. There were some lovely children but he didn't Interact but that's just Marcus :flower: they run a special session for additional needs where they have lights and sensory things too. I feel a fraud going but the owner invited us. She's seen him grow the st few months so aware of his quirks. Going to give it a go sometimes. 

How's everyone doi g? Not long for baby kix now x


----------



## hay246

hi all! 

i really want to go to peppa pig world! looks great just a very long way from us we would have to stay over! 
kix is due in two weeks think i read on fb! flown by!

allister is around 12kg i think or bit less! not sure on height but all his next 18-24 months are still too long espec trousers i have to roll them up!
he really struggles to go to the toilet hes on movicol now, poor little man :( he also isnt the best eater either, but doctor said to me as long as always drinking thats main thing, and he drinks alot! does eat fruit and veg etc just tends to pick one thing each meal time that he wants and then he won't vary it, but hes happy and healthy so don't worry about it now.
hes got his 2 year check due, i have got to arrange visit. 
he absolutely loves being outside i so cannot wait to have the garden for him, he will love it. 

Kitchen tiling be finished by tomorrow evening, stairs are in process of being made and should be fitted by end of next week.. then its just carpets :D soooo very close.


----------



## betty14

Anna I'm not sure if you know but it's normal that children don't interact with other children at this age, they play next to each other till about 4-5 yrs so Marcus isn't abnormal in not interacting at soft play in fact it's normal :) 

I'm sure he will love the new group tho :)

Hay I don't know if you were told or are aware but movicol can cause tummy ache, my niece doesn't go on her own either and was given it but she got chronic tummy ache so now takes lactolose which works differently to movicol so if he complains of tummy ache it could be that :) 

It's so exciting you are so close now it will be bliss for you to be in finally huh! Can't wait to see all your pictures!! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Can't wait to see the house! 

I didn't know that Betty i keep being told by nursery he should be :shrug: 

He just keeps himself out the way and likes his own space :thumbup: 

Feel a bit frustrated today, just don't know why we are going through all these appointments when he's so young :shrug: I just sort of feel its all to much. I know its best to monitor and check I'm just bored of it all.

He looks so different ATM he has this funny quiff on his hair. 

Hope you are all enjoying the sun. Andrew was up all night coughing and Marcus was up from 5 so feel zombie mum today. :haha:


----------



## betty14

I think it's important to remember that although they are little and there are things that textbooks say they 'should' be doing at x stage.... They are human and we are all different! If an adult was happy to sit in a coffee shop alone with the paper people would be saying they shouldn't be or that it's abnormal! 

Marcus is just fine with his own company and like I said at his age it's normal that he doesn't play 'with' other children! So don't go stressing yourself about that too! 

As for all the appointments surely it's your prerogative to withdraw investigations if you don't think it's necessary :shrugs: 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Just an update... 


Salt assessment went a little worse than anticipated. Based on his regressed level where has Been for some months he is between 12-14 months behind for speech and communication 

The salt lady suggested his play was behind too but not sur that's her remit to advise really? 

She wants to leave him under care of his paediatrician and a speech lady will be coming to our house. We are on a waiting list for sign a long which may be around September. I'd like to start sooner but can't find much about it. 

Somebody will be going to his nursery to see how they can help 

Autism was mentioned again, I'm frightened tbh. Although he's behind he's still funny and animated I'm afraid he will loose it all and become distant and vacant but I've not masses of experience with autism so I know it does vary 

She gave us leaflets they were very pointless as ey all had activities that need the child to have atleast some words, nothing to help him who can say daddy and hiya 

I'm feeling much more positive today, its all stepping the right way just wish in laws would be more supportive.

We have read some books today, amazing he usually can't sit still for them and gets angry.

I have lots of nice lines of toys at the moment, I move them around if he's not here just to annoy him! He gets quite anGry about it but gives you this look like hey you stop messi g with my stuff! 

He's like little stewie griffin when he has the stare on its funny.x


----------



## betty14

I know it's easy to say and not to do but try and not be frightened, try not to read too much on the internet because autism is majorly different from child to child, Marcus might not be all that changed by it, all you can do is wait and see, there is plenty of help available, you can't change what is so enjoy Marcus because they grow so fast you don't want to look back and have spent his early years being frightened by something you can't change :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Autism is just a different way of bringing a child up and you will adapt fine. So many autistic children are super clever they just have their ways. Lining up toys is one of them, they like routine. You will learn his ways as he grows =o)

I'm feeling a little fed up at the mo. Really fed up with the whole mentorship stuff. Did not for a minute think it would be an issue. Having the portfolio passed is frustrating because had i done the non accredited it would be done but because i was stupid enough to think i would work towards my degree i'm now stuck with failing! I know I'm pretty dumb but having minimal feedback which just criticises my grammer and referencing makes me feel so stupid and makes me wonder how i passed my Midwifery in the first place! Completely irrational i know but it's playing on my mind. I asked an ex Midwife who i know who works at the Uni about the marking and she said 2 lecturers mark it so they obviously agree on my mark. Not so sure about asking for a re mark and i really don't wanna do it again thats even if i get a 3rd go!
Ahhh anyway enough of my moaning.

Been a lovely few days here but forgot how tired you get sitting in the sun doing nothing!

How long until the new bumps?

x


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: I can't understand it either sam :wacko: 

It's been glorious here too, had the water table out which he loves and went to the little farm. He was so good and gentle with them all. He kept pulling grass to feed them as he can't manage to hold the seed stuff very well. 

I'm a lot more positive now :flower: just need mil to not belittle me and countless specialists all the time :rofl: 

Barbie is coming to see me Wednesday (hv). It's not for Marcus its to talk with me regarding his first report from the paediatrician :shrug: not too sure I'd imagine its protocol to check your not unhinged and traumatised or something :haha: I'm hoping maybe she knows things we may get support with....all for a bit of help these days if I can. 

I need to get my huge arse into slimming gear I dunno what's up with me but ever since pregnancy I can not get on the wagon. I think its time as some days I'm up before 5 and can't settle him until 8 Ish. If he has a nap I have to get jobs done so I skip meals don't eat right then binge on weird things and run out of time to coom:dohh: happy days :flower:


----------



## annanouska

:hi:


----------



## betty14

It's oh so quiet.... Shhhhh.... Shhhhh! 

:winkwink::winkwink: 

Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

Hey hey. Just checking in. 

George had bloods taken a few weeks ago to check for the most common gene of noonan syndrome. This will take a few months for results. So just a waiting game. Although if it says yes he has it it doesn't really tell us anything. Just gives an excuse as to why he may be behind with things. 

We have portage coming to see us next week, to talk about developmental play. I really hope they are good as it is die thing I am interested in. 

Hope all are well


----------



## annanouska

:thumbup: good news on portage. We don't qualify as he goes to nursery 2 full days :dohh: how did the bloods go? Marcus was calm fr his I was more worried :haha: 

I kept quiet as was just me posting x


----------



## sara15h1986

He cried a little with bloods but generally was quite good x


----------



## betty14

Sorry Anna I check in a few times a day but your post didn't show till sarah posted :shrugs: 

Sarah glad you will have it confirmed one way or the other, then at least you should be able to get so a help for him 

Anna love the video of Marcus dancing! Such a cutie pie! He is looking very grown up now too! Xxx


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies I'm still here so annoying when I'm on phone to post. I'm still only seizing consultant every 4 weeks and next scan is 20thjune . Will be 35 weeks the so hoping I will get a date booked in then . This pregnancy has been pretty good this time around &#55357;&#56835;.
Esmae and caleb are doing well, rang hospital to see if they had cals op date which will be 28th June so before baby is here which I'm glad about .
Finished work now which is nice but do miss the me time lol xx


----------



## annanouska

:flower: Betty FB does that to me where to doesn't show very annoying! 

Pink, its goi g to quick very exciting. 

I'm wondering if baby kix is here or will be soon :happydance: 

Next week is a big week for us. M has his hearing test Wednesday which I'm not too worried over the. He is at the big children's hospital on Friday. Bit more nervous over that but ok with it all. That *should* be it until he has a review in July with consultant. Things are up and down with him, he's a normal lovely little boy but does go about things a bit different. 

I'm struggling ATM with the cats. He leaves the girl cat alone she's more aloof and only fuss full on her terms but he adores our boy cat :cloud9: I had to work really hard on gentle hands etc but past few weeks he's gone backwards. He is bei g very rough with him and this morning. I had to grip hi so hard to prize his hand off his leg :cry: I don't want to rehome them but I'm so afraid of him hurting th boy cat. He does have places to hide to, he's just stupid :haha:


----------



## Sinn

Hello ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA! Sadie is now 6 months old and doing really well. 

The last few months have been full of hospital appointments for her, she has been diagnosed with torticollis so she's had scans and physio. She's getting on fine with it although you can still see her head tilt it is getting better. 

We've been introducing solids over the last few weeks and apart from banana she likes everything. 

I've also been combi feeding her as I'm back to work in July and don't want to stress about expressing (it's not practical in my job). 

Sinn x


----------



## Samie18

Im lurking but don't have much to say as nothing much happening here =o)

We're of to the parents Weds for a few days. I wanted to go abroad but Chris booked loads of work in so hol will have to wait until Sept.

Hope all are ok and all apts go well

xx


----------



## betty14

Anna hope Marcus' appointments go well this week, please let us know how he gets on! 

Try not to worry about the cats they wouldn't let him hurt them seriously, Daisy pulls mine about all the time because they are too stupid to move lol! 

Sinn nice to see a post from you, sorry to hear about your little one, will the physio cute it totally or will she need further treatment? Are her hips ok? 

Samie where are you going to on hols? Have you booked one or planning it? 

Pink can't believe how fast it's going! So glad you're doing so well too :) hope cals op goes well too :hugs:

Not much going on here I've been busy making bits for a sale I'm doing soon, I've made about 90 hair bows/bands! :wacko: 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Hi girls, 

This post may go wonky often does on my phone!

Hearing test today fine no issues at all, slight fluid in one ear but not much to be bothered with apparently a lot of people have a little. 

He was very upset going there it was a strange place etc but he soon seemed better. We have a speech therapist and early intervention team coming to us at home next week x


----------



## betty14

Glad his hearing test went well Beth, what do the early intervention team do? 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Not a bloody clue Betty :rofl: they just rang and said they were coming! Se mentioned something about speech therapy In there too but no idea. 

Do any of the tots put odd stuff in their mouths? Crayons pebbles etc? He is always doing it and leaves them in. I'm not sure if its a std thing or a quirk. It's annoying gt no xx


----------



## betty14

Lol oh I see! Well all will be revealed soon huh!! 

It's totally normal for them to put everything in their mouths it's because to begin with their mouth is more sensitive so they learn a lot from taste/texture etc... keeps you on your toes tho huh! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:flower: what's panned for Daisy's birthday soon be here x


----------



## betty14

We are going to drusillas for a day out :) she is very excited to we the meerkats! 

She is also getting a baby from my mum and dad and we are getting her a bigger pram :cloud9: 

What about Marcus' have you thought about it yet? 

Xx


----------



## annanouska

:happydance: sounds great. 

We have two plans, rainy day will be eureka if he's in an ok mood. Sometimes its too sensual for him but they have quiet rooms to calm him in. Good weather will be the zoo or animal park. 

He has a huge workbench from us. It's the step2 delux workshop.not too sure now tho how he will get on as he doesn't do much pretend play these days but I've got it now so tough :blush: it has a door on it and trays to sort so they will be winners.

He had a walk around toys r us yesterday spent twenty mins opening and closing a door on an electric car :dohh: 

We are just hospitaling now update you all later :thumbup: 

Btw Betty how posh is Daisy's potty :flower:


----------



## pink23

Hope the hospital went ok xx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs:hi everyone.

I'm not on bed duty tonight so having a minute!

All went well as can be today. He got really upset being restrained and having the nodes on. They don't hurt just felt strange I thinks. The hospital really made an effort to make it as nice as possible he had peppa pig on tv he had a littletoy tray etc too. They had to pull his eyelids shut for a few mins at a time and flash strobes etc at him, it all mimics different scenarios. He was laughing with the nurses. So funny as he's quite animated with adults but has a real issue with children not like he doesn't see the, I take him to groups etc. 

I don't think we will be much further to knowing for some time I gather. Autism has popped up often, along with the epilepsy and general " learning delays". Feel much better about it all now just wish I knew what was what but I've been told we may never know so hey ho. 

How is everyone doing. Good nes on Kix and her pink bundle.pink are u swaying pink or blue? 

Any other bumps on the horizon x


----------



## betty14

That work bench sounds amazing! I'm sure he will play just fine with it! 

Daisy's potty is pretty cool, it's the same one my niece has and Daisy likes sitting on it so that's a major plus! When potty training starts it'll be one less thing to worry about :) 

Hope hospital went well today 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

oh Anna you posted while I was typing!! Glad it went ok! 

Am I right in thinking that autism can't be formally diagnosed until about 5? 

When do you get the results from today? 

Xxx


----------



## pink23

I'm expecting a boy this time around .
I'm so ready for Steve to finish work he's got 2 weeks off from tomorrow and I can't wait . I'm just tired all the time and 2 demanding kids don't help lol .
Won't be going on pill this time around as I'm planning on being sterilised same time as section then hoping no silly hormones will mess me about. 
Plan to express this time and found out once I get date from section I can hand express 2 days before to help get supply in and so baby has milk not long after he is born . I'm hoping this time around no neonatal so thinking positive . Scan on 20th so should get date booked in  xx


----------



## annanouska

:dohh: I'm sure you told us that already pink had itin my head u were team yellow :haha:, Rembrandt a chat about dungarees now! 

Just a vent....I'm so angry with Marcus right now. I know its not his fault but he just bit my arm so bad he's bit through the skin I've a huge lump and bruising already :growlmad: I've already 4 bruises from this morning :cry: 

We had worked through all this but its back. I think he's still bite free at nursery but he gets so frustrated and angry with me. Tis one was because I was on the phone and he wanted it although he'd already been babbling on the phone before I carried on . I know its frustration and i always explain why he can't do it but seriously today I've got 4 pinch marks on my bingo wings this bleeding icky bite.mhes pulled my hair and pinched my neck too :cry:

I know it will get better again just a little vent as he's really hurt me today x


----------



## betty14

It'll be nice to have Steve off to help you out for a couple of weeks pink :) sorry to hear you are struggling it must be hard to have 2 to look after and be carrying too, are they excited to be getting a baby brother? 

It's good you can be sterilised at the same time as your section this time :thumbup: 

Beth sorry to hear you got bitten, be careful to watch for infection bites that break the skin can be nasty :hugs: 

Beautiful weekend we've had it been high 20s all weekend :) 


Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:wacko: hospital have called dr has looked at the EEG and wants to repeat but this time he has to be asleep. We have to sleep deprive him then they will sedate him.

I asked if anything was wrong but just got told it needs doing :shrug: we are going on 18/6. 

On a plus side he was in bed asleep by 8! X


----------



## betty14

Oh ok, glad you don't have to wait too long, won't be fun for you sleep depriving him tho huh? What time do you have to be there? 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

1 pm...should be ok in theory but have to wake him at 4 :wacko:happy days !


----------



## Samie18

Just checking in. Hope you are all ok!

Didn't know you had a blue bump Pink! Has he a name yet?

Sorry Marcus bit you, its so frustrating when the do horrible things. Sometimes when Sophia hurt me i really wanted to do it back to say see it bloody hurts!
Interesting they want a sleep eeg. Though they do say most seizures are from sleep deprivation!

Feeling like a terrible mum today. We sat out for lunch today and thought nothing much of it only now i've just taken Sophias playsuit off to see she has faint pink burn lines from the sun =o((( I always slap the suncream on but it didn't feel too warm today and we were out for about 1 hour feel so bad!

x


----------



## annanouska

Awww don't worry Sam I've done it too. It's hard between being the OCD mum applying the cream at every non cloudy day and getting it right x had a rough day today he attacked his only friend. Really went for her and pinched he arm it looks awful. I feel really guilty over it. It was over a cozy coupe she was in it he wanted in!

I hate to make excuses and he got a tapped wrist snd home but it is hard. She has good speech and natters away. He's got nothing and can't express stuff. It broke my heart as they had been sharing a train toy etc before then after she kept running away shouting go away ouchie if he even looked at her!

I know it gets better but it's tough being mum to that child if u get what I mean. I make friends through him as well so it's iscolating, he's still not asleep yet!!!! X

Any plans for Father's Day x


----------



## Samie18

It really is hard being a parent because your can't control everything!

I'm in a state of breakdown I'm so sick of the farm next to us I can't wait until it's demolished and new houses built.

A group of lads were just running around being really load now I'm probably really paranoid but I rang the police because March we had the massive fire and last night the deliberate gas leak so best to be safe! We'll they spotted the police and managed to get away.... In kicks in PTSD! Ever since I was involved with the armed robbery I think the worse so now I'm shitting myself thinking what if they knew it was me, what if the saw me at the window, what if they jumped the fence and are in the driveway what if they come back and set my house alight and so on!!! I'm losing my mind through stress and worry so much I just wanna go home and be protected by my dad! Time for therapy I think!


----------



## betty14

Didn't know you were in an armed robbery? When was that? 

It's so quiet in here again :( 

I can't believe Daisy is 2 in 10 days! Seriously it's craziness!! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs:I'm here just bore u all :haha:

I do recall something about u mentioning that but I may be delusional :dohh:

Have u tried counselling to develop coping strategies for unusual situations?

How are the Little ones?what Are they all up to and learning? Marcus can point to his nose, hair mouth sometimes ears nd working on eyes ATM. This is a big thing for him :cloud9:he loves dancing and water and playing outside. 

We went to the zoo today, he mainly had a great time running riot. A peacock stole his Pringles from his hand all deaths on display he was so upset and afraid bless him. I've noticed he randomly finds a family or couple to follow now and wonders off with them, not good. I've got him off his backpack rein ATM trying to teach good walking. He will hold hands for a road at a struggle but that's it. He also runs now, very fast!


----------



## pink23

I'm here 
Sorry about feeling crappy Sam sending hugs.
I'm feeling a little down that no one really wished me and Steve happy anniversary . Probably hormones but I just thought people might of remembered . I don't like to make a fuss of things that's why i didn't put anything on fb . Maybe I'm being ott lol
In other news my appointments are now going to come regular. I have being having headaches and feeling whoozy amd went to see antenatal clinic as I need to change an appointment because caleb aphas his grommets finally sorted Friday but is also scan day, I rang receptionist straight away hoping she would fit me in to be told it would be a week later :-( . So I took it on myself to go to clinic and explain. Luckily the Mw and dr were very helpful and told me to come to scan eider when caleb is waiting for op or when he's in theatre and they will rush me through. This is good as I will be 35 weeks next week and wondering about steriods and early section as usual. Turns out I had protein and a few other things so maybe a water infection or something else. I had bloods done to and back Tuesday for bp but I'm not shocked xx
Samie we are currently thinking coby  
Sorry for the essay xx


----------



## betty14

You don't bore us Beth!! Hope you had a lovely birthday &#55356;&#57225; 

Daisy is currently doing well with counting and colours and basically copies everything I say or do which can be a little embarrassing at times haha! 

Pink sorry to hear you are sad as no one remembers your anniversary, I think it's a date that not many people deem important, ours is valentines and people still don't bother to acknowledge it :( 

Hope you are resting as much as is possible, when is your next appointment? Do you find out about section date then? 

How are you feeling about cal going in soon? 

Hope everyone else is well
Xxx


----------



## pink23

I had bp check today and all was ok, scan is Friday with dr appointment so I'm hoping we get date then. Busy day Friday as it's my scan plus cal gets his op. I haven't really thought about it a lot tbh. I am scared for him as he still seems so little but I just want the pain to go now and see the difference.
Not long now.
I find esmae is forward than what cal was and is so funny with her talking  xx


----------



## betty14

My nephew has had 2 sets of grommets one when he was about cals age, they aren't under very long and I'm sure he will be fine, I think it'll be harder on you watching him :hugs: the improvements they make one the glue ear is fixed is amazing! 

Glad your bp is fine too, hope you get your date Friday, it's gone quickly huh 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: hope everything goes ok pink. It's best for long run and may help his sleep etc.

I remember u planning ur wedding its gone fast :flower:

We have " conversations" with Marcus, he has lots oh expressions facially and random,y goes oh! 

He seriously can dance wish I could video him properly always stops or slows when I try to. 

Bit miffed as he bit somebody again today but it wasn't his fault. Apparently a girl was playing with his face and put her fingers in his mouth :dohh:seriously they know he's a little un user friendly and can bite so was a bit miffed she was allowed to be so in his space ( he hates it).

We have gone backwards with violence but I'm certain its communication frustration, we have intervention starting this week. Still don't know quite what that is :haha: 

EEG tomorrow il be sat in the bk of car fir the journey feeding him treats to try to keep him awake :blush:


----------



## pink23

Hope it goes ok tomorrow anna .
They keep us on our toes. Esmae is having tantrums and screaming fits if she gets told off :-( think she's been watching cal too much. I hope it does help his ears. I know I keep thinking about him having to go to sleep. Need some calpol in just to ease any pain. Steves still off so he will help with night wake ups. 
Xx


----------



## betty14

Good luck with the EEG tomorrow Beth, I'm sure you'll be able to keep him going with treats ;) Beth I'm desparate to know what this intervention is too :haha: 

Pink I'm glad you have Steve home to help you out, it really makes a huge difference when you have support :)

Keep us posted please ladies :hugs:


----------



## annanouska

:thumbup:EEG all done. There were abnormalities last time but they said it might have been stress triggering them so repeat when asleep so he's relaxed. Only think I wonder if this one is clear but the other has abnormalities does that mean stress may trigger something that they should monitor or will they discard it :shrug: guess that's their call they are the professionals. 

This intervention I think is a get to know him well his strengths and weaknesses ur guess is as good as mine.

Pink and Betty, i ordered a KAM snap pliers and snaps set with some birthday money. Thought u two might appreciate that, it looks fun! If I only I could sew better.

U know patterns. Do u cut first then trace on to material or pin to material then cut?

Also any tips for cutting straight? Eg u are making t up yourself and need a rectangle, I never know how to get my straight edges to then measure my size etc? Does that make sense.

What's Daisyndoig for her birthday?


----------



## betty14

Sorry I realised I said good luck for tomorrow amd it was today der!! 

Glad it went ok hope the results are good from today :) 

Patterns I pin to the fabric and cut round, I also trace the smaller sizes onto pattern paper first so you don't render the pattern useless! 

As for cutting straight, get some Taylor's chalk and use a ruler straight on the fabric :thumbup: 

Ooh I need some of those pliers in my life!!!!! Let me know how they are when you've had a play 

We are having a family day out this year for her birthday, we are going to drusillas



Xxx


----------



## pink23

Patterns I pin and trace onto fabric that way , like Betty says saves fabric. Or another one is if tracing will fit on Greece proof paper you could always trace original then cut pattern out from tracing paper then pin onto fabric and cut .
I've got some
Snap pliers from hobby craft about £16 I think they are a life saver and I hardly have any broken to miss squeezed snaps lol my friends borrowings mine at mo
And I hate the hammer and manual tool.
Tomorrow is pre op for cal, getting nervous now but I'm sure he will be fine xx


----------



## betty14

I'm sure he will pink, it's a scary process for you but I'm sure he won't be fazed! 

The anaesthetist that put my nephew to sleep referred to the liquids as tea and milk and asked if he took sugar etc.... They really are brilliant! 

I want some of those pliers! Might have to get them after payday! Saves sewing poppers on huh!! 

Xxx


----------



## Samie18

Armed robbery was in 2005 when i worked at the travel agents. I had a meat cleaver held to my head and a gun pointed at me from the door. I wasnt bothered at the time but when all the whats ifs come in thats when i got worse. I had a very brief counselling session but defo think i need more!

Marcus sounds like he is doing a lot better. The biting comes and goes with any child. Its her own fault putting fingers in mouths!

I like Coby pink and glad scans sorted. The grommet op is so quick and easy and well worth it.

We never make any fuss over any events so for our anniversary we did nothing and only Chris' mum sent a card (but thats how they are). I never mentioned it to Chris sure he would forget and he never mentioned it to me thinking the same as me lol... we both remembered!

Have any of you read 'the fault in our stars'? Such a good book and the film is out!
Im going to see it next week and so hoping they haven't ruined the book!

Have a good weekend all 
x


----------



## pink23

I want to see that film looks good but haven't read the book xx


----------



## annanouska

:haha:I. Evidently am a right diva, I'd go mad if hubby forgot our anniversary or we didn't plan anything. I still harp on about him forgetting my Mother's Day from marcusbut remembering his mum :happydance: 

Samie deff try and get more help,if you need it well worth it in the lo g run :hugs: 

I got Marcus the mega blocks building table today from the charity shop, £1.50 prestine condition. It lives in the garden which is now his open air play room, he loves it. Stacked the blocks up really high which is more than he usually does. 

He seems to improve then relapses then sort of hits stagnant waters. It is what it is, he's quite comical really when he wants to be :cloud9:

We've been invited to a party of his one little friend but since the incident last weeks things seem weird. She seems a bit off with me but imdunnomif its something else nothing to do with us. I've asked outright if she is ok and fallen out etc, all seems fine. I have also said I'd understand if she'd not like us at the party ( he can really struggle in crowds) but said she does but if he fights the other children there will fight back ( her family's kids) and won't be like her daughter. I just found this really odd. I mean I've offered to not go sort of idea as I'd hate for her to be stressing about if he caused an issue. Obv if he did he gets one warning like any other ch,d then I'd take him home.

We get on great normally and see each other once a week if not more. Even this morning she text to say she's not coming to play group as its not for them but noramlly they like it. :shrug: 

It's prob something totally unrelated I just feel really weird. Pointless moan but its one of them had to rabble on about it thoughts!

I got some bargain stocking fillers from kiddicare today, not sure fi sale is online but they had some great cheap bits xx


----------



## betty14

Samie that sounds awful, definitely seek more counselling if you feel you need it I'd say you definitely do :hugs: 

Anna I wouldn't worry too much about her, you can't stop Marcus doing 'normal' things because how is supposed to learn social etiquette if you don't take him places? Or do things with him 'just in case' 

Pink hope you are feeling ok about tomorrow, good luck for it, let us know how it all goes :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Hope all went well today pink 

Xxx


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies we were home by 4pm I was knackered as I was up at 4am scared I would miss alarm . We had to wait 3 1/2 hrs for surgery the. I had to dash off to scan. I was a wreck seeing him go to sleep was horrid I hope I don't have to see it again then I get to clinic to be told appointment is changed and that can't see me although I needed to . I actually cried because I hated leaving cal and the it toppede off with appointment . Luckily I was seen but it still took and hour for all of it and cal was waiting 30mins for me. He was quiet to start
Off with then soon back to his usual self lol.
He went to bed just before 9 and wondering if we will have any wake ups just now to see it do it's magic . 3 months for review.
Back to consultant next Friday then hope I get a date . Think i will be needing steroids again then book me in not long after xx


----------



## betty14

Really glad it all went well with the op, that's rubbish about the clinic appointment! Hope you get your date next appointment will be nice for you to know when your going in huh! 

Hope cal is ok today :) 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:flower: he's cal getting on pink? Hope everyone's ok, been so warm this weekend. 

We we t to the party. Didn't get to see my fiend much but think she's been stressed with party. :shrug: 

Marcus coped ok, he was a wreck when we arrived was really upset and nervous but he settled down. He's used to the house but there were lots of strangers and children. Managed 3 hours, 2 pulls on a boys shirt but or attacking him and finally pulled a boys hair at th end :dohh: so we left then as he was so over stimulate. It's sad I've no family or friends olive him a party but he'd hate it x


----------



## betty14

Glad you had a good time at the party Anna :) 

Been really warm here too this weekend, been over 30 today too &#128563; 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Where is everybody :( 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:flower: I'm here!

Nothing exciting going on really,

Marc's now says look when he points (sometimes) and says go before he runs off. Seriously, this boy can run...fast. Can't believe he's not quite 6 months walking he's like a sprinter :dohh: he randomly points to pictures of cats but never the actual cats and says caa for cat. The words aren't clear but they are a start, sadly tho he's lost mama and daddy and oh no again :shrug: 

He is beign referred to OT to try and help with his aggression. The intervention lady saw him go off on one, have two seizures and play like a good boy all in one hour :haha:

His tolerance and interaction with others is improving so that's great news but each time we go anywhere, family, drs, library anything he has a complete meltdown but given time he comes round.

Much going on in the world of motherhood for others? Xxx


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hello lovely ladies!
How are you all? I'm sorry I haven't been on so much since becoming a Mummy... thought I would update you with my story and see how you all are doing?!
Any bumps or ttc? Any new ladies?
Finley is now just over 10 months old... trying desperately to walk.
I actually got pregnant again when he was 2 months old as we wanted babies close together. Unfortunately I miscarried at 10 weeks, Dec 13. I have been trying to conceive ever since with an irregular cycle of 25-29 days. I am now on day 29 and no AF and no BFP... don't really know where I am at really!
Loving being a Mummy but I am broody for more.
How are everybodies' babies and children?
xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna have you had the results from his asleep EEG yet? 

What seizures is he having? Still abscence? 

Louja great to see a post from you, glad you are enjoying being a mummy, sorry to hear you had a miscarriage, perhaps you haven't got your bfp yet as you ov later in a longer cycle? Perhaps your bfp is due? 

We went to drusillas today for Daisy's birthday, it was absolutely fabulous!! Thoroughly enjoyed it and are exhausted now!! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:growlmad: still no pictures lol :haha:

It's still absences he has and no results yet as they go to his consultant who we see 15th July :shrug: he looks so sad when he has an absence as he just blanks off and looks sullen but he's fine right after :thumbup:

My sister was horrific with them she seriously seemed to have more seizures than she was not :dohh: she outgrew them tho and much better now very rarely happens.

Anyone got any excitement going on? I'm on birthday countdown for Marcus,I hope he likes his things. The tool bench has doors, a light and a pruned Hoover attached to the end so he should be happy. Hilarious at the park today the climbing frame has a bar over the top of side if that makes sense ( think its so you don't fall down) he walks up, hands on brand swings to throw himself down this slide :wacko: like sas toddler :rofl: this other child wanted a go so climbed up the frame, Marcus froze and was standing there saying no no no no no , poor child thought he meant no he can't play on it so I had to explain he means don't go near him,he is funny! Oh and hills....he was running so fast down the steepest hills laughing his head off.

If any of you have seen the film wrong turn, the little hillbilly with no hair that sort of cackles and runs around like a lunatic....that's Marcus :haha:


----------



## betty14

Ah I see Anna, well hopefully the 15th will shed some light for you! 

I've not seen the film you mentioned but can imagine lol! 

Nothing majorly exciting happening now, my 30th in 3 weeks but that's a while yet :haha: 

Xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I cant believe this thread is still going! Thought i would pop in and say hello :) i was part of the thread back in 2010! Just to let you know i have gone on to have 2 more boys since then :) so dont loose hope, that nasty pill will be out of your systems in no time! Betty i remember you! Happy to see you also have a lo now :) my boys are 6, 3 and 22 months now, hubby actually had a vasectomy but has now had it reversed and we are hoping for number 4 soon x x


----------



## betty14

Oh my gosh elmo!! Good to 'see' you!

I can't believe you have three little ones! Congratulations! 

Yup I have a 2 yr old little lady called Daisy, needed a little help but got there in the end! 

Has the reversal worked? Are you ttc now? 

Xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

The reversal has worked technically speaking! Wont know for certain till his sperm analysis after 3 months. But hope to start ttc soon! I love her name :) xx


----------



## betty14

Aw thank you.... She was Daisy loooong before she was even conceived :haha: 

How long ago did he have it done? Do you have to wait to ttc until after the analysis? 

Hope you aren't waiting too long for your bfp!

Xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It will have been two weeks this tuesday, no we dont have to wait, would be fantastic to not need the analysis but seems unlikely that it will happen so soon. Cant wait to get started :) just waiting for af to bugger off, any day now! x


----------



## betty14

Would be fab if you didn't need it huh! I'll keep everything crossed for you that it happens quickly! 

Any ladies back on cerazette? Or cerelle as it's now called? 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: been on it since about 3 month pp here .

Marcus had a complete breakdown today on the dining table ( he climbs on the chair to get up n it the. He can reach ten cat tower) he's pointing shouting look, cat and getting really wound up over it. I kept saying yes there the cats on their tower but he's shaking his head stamping he feet yelling look cat...turned it there was a cat on the back fence :haha:

He can say look,cat , no and go now. That's quite a lot for him. He's lost mumma and daddy and yeah again now tho not had them in weeks :dohh: he mainly just says look and Points at stuff. He says go when about to run off :wacko:


----------



## betty14

I've been back on it a fair while now too I'd say probably a little over a year (didn't need it before as was bf) 

I've been getting loads and loads of migraines, just wondered if anyone else was? I super limited on contraception as my family have a close history of DVT so options to change aren't very high....

Anna that's cute bless him, it's even a little sentence! I know it probably not funny to you but it sounds cute he says go before he runs! Xxx


----------



## annanouska

:haha: it is funny, he stands at on rend of the room and sort f says e, e, go then runs!

I haven't had any migraines a few bad headaches here and there but nit masses.

I'm fat so limited too. The implant im not sure on and the coil scares me!


----------



## Samie18

Helloooo! 
I've been lurking but nothing to say again =o)

When do you get Marcus' results?

I'm on no contraception, was sick of putting stuff in that wasn't meant to be there.

I've stopped slimming world for a bit as had totally lost focus and was wasting my time and money. I've been away a month and put on 4 lb!!!! I need to get back asap, just need motivation!

Have a short week this week at work, only 2 shifts =o)
Becoming obsessed with looking at hols now i just need to know we're going.

How is everyone?

x


----------



## annanouska

:haha: just choked on tea at sticking things in me that weren't meant to be there lol!

I'm stopping sw this week I've lost all focus too and wasting money :dohh: I'm thinking of going back to ww. I lost over 5 st pre baby with them and felt less restricted. I think I eat too much on sw because I can :nope:

Go for results next tues, and a sort of review. I'd just like to know where we are, if we are still heading in additional needs direction, if he's just lazy etc. I accept whatever I just hate being in limbo.

He's just started waving, like today was the first time he ever waved to me bye bye! The professionals can be quite wishy washy nobody sits down and says he is def behind in x y and z. Im just pottering along with the journey, we go a few steps forward and several back but I'm finding it all so much better to deal with now. We go to a group too,mthe other 3 toddlers are downs. I'm not preaching I know we are have diff views on this but these kids were fab!! Absolutely a blast, Marcus was a bit overwhelmed as they were very in his space but nobody got attacked whinc means its a success! They are helped with where to go fir tips etc.

Betty, cp sherwood, yey or ney? We do the lakes normally fancy a change. Sam, take her to Disney!!


----------



## betty14

Aw Anna that sounds adorable! 

would have implanon but I get keloid scarring so I can't as they have to cut you :wacko: 
And my surgery won't give you a coil unless you don't want any more babies! 

Think I might book an appointment to have a chat about the migraines? 

Samie I would love to not take anything but I was advised to as it controls the PCOS! 

I need to catch up to the wagon too :haha: I'm not having much luck but no point unless you are in the zone!

Where do you think you will go to? 

All ok here Daisy is a parrot now copies everything she sees and hears! She is a pickle now and when we count she says 1..2...6 then laughs! She can count properly but she is a clown and thinks it's funny! 

Xxx


----------



## betty14

Anna we cross posted! 

I think once you have some answers you will move forward and so will Marcus! Remember he is perfect no matter what! 

Sherwood cp is fab! We've only been once as it's a LOOOOONG Way from us but was brill! 

Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Hi ladies, sorry it's been so long. Keeping busy these days and it's easier for me to log onto Facebook. 

All is good with me. Katie is almost 8 months old and still bf. I'm not currently in any contraception and won't be as ntnp. Although no af yet anyway. 

Betty, it's not actually true that BC controls PCOS. can also make it worse as introduces synthetic chemicals. Most GPs just don't know better so automatically suggest BC. 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## betty14

Oh diddums is that right!?! That would explain A LOT!! 

I had a scan a while ago as I've been getting lots of lower abdo pain and sporadic bright red spotting.. There was nothing on the scan that would cause it so the sonographer said that I most likely had a cyst that got big and burst... It's happened a few times since as well... 

Glad you are getting on well and katie is still bf, she is adorable from all the pics and vids you post :) 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Betty I get the same pain and bright red spotting. Only benefit I find is that it prevents crazy cycles for me personally.

X


----------



## betty14

PCOS sucks! Can't win either way huh! I'm the same Anna the crazy cycles drive me mad so I'm better without them at all! 

Happy birthday to Marcus! Hope he has a fab day! 

Xxx


----------



## annanouska

He had a nice birthday, he loves to order and sort his toll box and spin the chainsaw. All his balloons are still up too!


We saw the consultant today, all genetic bloods were ok. His EEG results are both abnormal but not been properly reviewed by neuro consultant so still waiting of them the paediatrician had a look and just said they are abnormal but she doesn't specialise so not entirely sure. They feel he is leaning towards autism with his behaviours and such but can't diagnose yet at 2 so still waiting and seeing. He will be going for an ADOS ( some autism play session thing) to get mor assessment done then a multi discipline team review at somepoint so right now, just keep on trucking


----------



## Samie18

When do you have your Neuro appt?


----------



## annanouska

:shrug: no idea now! Had the one today who is a paediatric neurologist and his general over seeing doctor but she seemed puzzled by his EEG and said it needs to be properly looked as with the brain waves and the video recording together :dohh:


----------



## annanouska

:haha:oh and now I'm reading a 50 page a4 book on early years autism she gave me even tho he's not diagnosed yet , homework from the doctor woooooo


----------



## Samie18

You think they would have had his eeg seen and resulted before telling you they are abnormal! Talk about stressing you more.

Is the book good lol


----------



## annanouska

:haha: I'm not stressed actually just bored of waiting! Think us consultant could tell they were off but not by he much :shrug: wait and see 

How is everyone x


----------



## betty14

Glad his birthday was good and his appointment we pnt well, I agree with samie it's odd they weren't properly prepared or not given you any idea of appointments moving forward.

It's good you aren't stressed by it, that's the best way to be you just have to go with the flow and eventually you'll get to the bottom of it all 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

glad you aren't stressed Anna, as that will make it worse for you all, just got to keep plodding on as you say, he seems happy enough though, glad he had a good birthday!

we are finally moving in a week on sunday woooohoooooo! :happydance:


----------



## Samie18

Fab news Hay. It will be amazing!


----------



## betty14

Yahoo hay that's brill news!! 

You won't know what to do with yourselves! Xxx


----------



## annanouska

Awww great news hay bet u Can not ait! X


----------



## hay246

really cant bloody wait ha, can't come quick enough, altho the other half is so ocd, hes gonna drive me mad, especially as everything been done from scratch and brand new hes on tender hooks! allister threw his bin down the stairs last night when we are there, completely random and out of the blue maybe excitement, and dented the vinyl floor in the kitchen, we've not even moved in yet! oops!! 
hows everyone else?


----------



## betty14

Lol you'll soon relax and enjoy without being worried I'm sure! 

All ok here thanks really been playing in the garden lots! 

Xxxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi ladies! Long time no post for me! 
Just thought I'd pop in and check how everyone is. Just going to read back a few pages lol.
Xx


----------



## betty14

Hello pinky. Nice to see a post from you :) 

Xxx


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies 
Hope your all ok , love seeing the new photos and videos on fb if all if you .
Cody is doing well . Had his tongue tie cut today so hoping night feeds don't hurt . Definately feeling a but more confident on the bf front and will try and do it out more to save me expressing. My freezer supply is growing oops. 
My calendar is filling up with appointments don't think my life will ever be quiet lol.
It's also seeming real that caleb will soon be in full time school and being the first and hard at times I will really miss him but know he needs it and will come onward and bounds .
Esmae is a madam and know once we have time together when cals at school she will calm down .
I love them all to bits and it's such a shame they have to grow up xx 
Oh and big news for us flat is finally up for sale xx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: great news about the flat pink! 

Pink eyes did I miss you BFP news or was that snuck in there quietly?! Many congratulations :hugs: :flower:

I always feel a slight pang of jealousy when somebody is expecting but right now its the best decision for us not to ATM. I think finances would be quit stretched for us and I'm nervous too about all my pp issues. Still there's always time (maybe?!) x


----------



## betty14

Ally bnb wouldn't let me post for days!! 

Great news about the flat pink I hope it sells quick and you can find a nice family home :) 

Hope the snipped TT has made feeding easier for you :hugs: 

Anna I don't think that's a new bfp think it's from before? 2 of my close friends are expecting 10 weeks apart, sewing their bumps makes me miss being pregnant, but another isn't on the cards for us just yet 

Xxx


----------



## PinkyEyes

It's still very early days, but Beth's right, that is a new ticker, I am preggo again! Xx


----------



## hay246

ah congrats pinky !

loving our home, just need broadband now, dont get any 3g so its a nightmare lol cant go online at all until i go to local village! 
attempting to try potty train now, but he is so not interested he will sit on potty sometimes but other times just says no, so just tryin to get him to want to sit on it or the toilet and not going to push it too much! x


----------



## Samie18

Congrats! Was thinking there hadn't been a new bump for a while.

All good this way

Hope everyone is good

x


----------



## Samie18

Beth have you had the eeg follow up yet


----------



## betty14

Aw pinky that's brill, congratulation!! Threw me off because it say 223 days ago :haha: 

Hay when he is ready he will, just make the potty 'normal' to him, Daisy likes sitting on hers and will wee on it but if she needs a poo she asks for a nappy, she isn't ready for potty training yet so I'm waiting it out a whole longer :) 

Any idea when you will have internet? Glad you are living the house :) 

Samie nice to see a post from you 

Xxx


----------



## hay246

probably sept/october sometime, just something i could do without spending out on at moment, just got last two bits for my car, then when they are fitted got mot to hope it passes... then the cost of that and 300 labour.. argh!! doing two jobs at moment too x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Thanks ladies. I'd forgotten how much the first trimester is like a 12 week hangover! Xx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: hi everyone! Been so bonkers here some normality now though.

I've not even gt a potty, don't know potty or right on toilet. He's very far from ready yet. He laughs when he pees in bath but he Did a poop the other day and was hysterical. I've bever tod him off but was so upset.

Sam, no update yet on EEG. He's been great for a week r so but bit off himself again today x


----------



## Samie18

I always think why bother with the potty as they then have to learn the toilet too....but we have a downstairs toilet so guessing thats why it was easy going straight to loo!

I bottled going abroad this year due to all the crashes and dodgy isis stuff so I'm currently sitting in a caravan in northumberland watching frozen as its cloudy today! Sophia loves the character stuff so will be going there soon

X


----------



## annanouska

Wrote a huge reply yesterday and its not posted....

Don't blame u on the uk break sam hope you have fun.

Hv reakons should teach him to wee standing and nt sitting..I think that will be a bit complicate for him tho he likes to wee in bath standing. Might get potty for downstairs as no additional loo here, we are poor people u know :haha: and try to encourage toilet where possible.

I start sign language next week :happydance: he will say daddy gen (again) more look oh dear/oh no up and down. He uses these most, he can say cat yeah and no hiya but doesn't use them much. For Marcus that's quite a bit tho obv I understand he's still a long way behind. Is annoying he doesn't say mum or mummy but I know he will one day. He has improved massively on his understanding and even tolerates people more.

We have had the diagnosis of sensory processing disorder and epilepsy now. I'm so proud of how he is doi g tho his running is terrible :dohh: for a child who couldn't walk he outruns everyone I need a bloomin Segway to keep up!

How is everyone doing? I've got lots of Santa things for Marcus now all ready :blush: mil has annoyed me now telling me he doesn't need anything major ( true) so she will be buying him lots of small toys in a big bag,...err like a Santa sack?! Just feels like its always a competition it annoys me. To be fair whilst I'm not driving everything annoys me never thougt I would be so bitter :dohh: x


----------



## betty14

Samie my best friends husband is Syrian, yesterday the trouble there with Isis broke I to his home town, his family are all stuck there, I can only begin to imagine how that must feel! 

What's the character stuff you are going to be doing? 

Anna Marcus says lots now huh! What are your steps going forward with him now? 

We took Daisy to marwell zoo yesterday, it's only about an hour from us, such an amazing day she loved it!! 

Xx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: your poor friends family in law :hugs: hope everything is ok and they get to safety. It's just terrible,I don't say much on the subject as it really gets people up them selves. I've nothing against any race or religion but I I don't like bullies , especially scary bullies with guns and what not:growlmad:

The plan with marcus :rofl: its like how to tame your dragon. He starts or rather we start a six week sign language course for him tis Wednesday.im having to go on my own as its 6.30-9 so hubby looking after him. It's run by the local special school and the speech therapists. He then starts a social communication group in 2 weeks. There will be 5/6 little ones 2 occ health, 2/3 speech therapists,2 play therapists there too. It's like a toddler group but they are assessed and they start techniques in the group etc. he will gt reviewed by his neurologist end of October with a big multi team review end of dec/jan Ish....so really, nothing much!

I'm down your way for my stats graduation November Betty next time I'm down for longer we will have to pop and see you, if Sam goes to peppa pig world again we could have a mass outing :haha:

I'm so sick of not having a driving licence now, tried to chase up. Y appointment the outpatients said 14 week wait. I can't see gp signing me off for 14 weeks tho. If I can't drive it will be a 2 hr each way bus trip or £30 per day on taxis. Bth not practical esp if I need to get to nursery. It's majorly stressing me out and tbh I'm feeling really depressed. We usually go to different places eat but just stuck here and next door are building the Buckingham palace memorial extension so tis so noisy.

He's not much fond of normal thing like play doh colouring etc. he's a real bear grylls riot in the woods boy :wacko: x


----------



## sara15h1986

Hi everyone. Thought I would check in
My baby boy turned 1 last week! And I also got married in August. 

:)

Hope all are well
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## betty14

Aw Sara congratulations! 

Amazing how fast the first year goes eh! How is your little one doing now? 

Xxx


----------



## sara15h1986

He's doing well thank you. Still having genetic testing for noonans syndrome and has developmental problems so I have to admit I do struggle and coming to terms with it all hits me hard still at times. Plus having to return to work in November, knowing that my boy needs me is so upsetting. X


----------



## Samie18

Forgot i posted on here lol

The characters are like the big bear and elephant etc and they do kids dances and games. She loved it but wanted to go to bed on her normal schedule, so didnt stay out late.

I booked the hol for next year so i can't back out, 26th August for 2 weeks =o) 
I still keep waiting for the Finland hol to drop a bit more before i book it.

I'd love to do a meet up at Peppa Pig world or somewhere.

Nice to see your little man Sarah. I can understand its hard to accept when your little one has a problem. But he is lovely and your little boy regardless.

Hope Marcus gets over todays fun!

Hope everyone else is ok

x


----------



## annanouska

I think the thread has died :cry:

Sarah if u ever read on here...there's a few women I. The developmental delays special needs etc bit with children who have noonans x


----------



## sara15h1986

Oooohhhh thanks Anna. How do I find that?


----------



## sara15h1986

Found one :)


----------



## sara15h1986

I hope this thread hasn't died x


----------



## annanouska

There's deff one or two on te dev behind support and chat bit and som general posts too. I had never heard of it so thought may be hard to meet others. It's nice in there not like the main boards x


----------



## Samie18

I still hover around =o)


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: Sophia is nearly 3!! Can't believe it they are growing up so fast. W have the 2 ye check next week, hv has already said he won't be able to do a lot of it but we want to do it to go in his file.

I've seen lots of little ones getting gym, swimming, football etc badges recently. I felt a bit sad M can't do those things right now I'd love him to get little badge and stuff but rally there's loads of time for that! I'm all for kids doing activities they enjoy someti,es I wonder if they are pushed to far.

Its becoming more apparent how far behind he is but he's doing much better and improving so that's all we can ask. Got the specialist next week I'm glad as he's had a few fits since the head accident last week. I, hoping its just a short term thing x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi ladies :hi:
I check in every now and again and am sad as there are rarely any posts. The time goes ever so fast. Anna the progress Marcus is making with your support is fab. Ollie is having a really difficult time, since his diagnosis in May it seems he is constantly being stabbed, he's like a pin cushion :cry:
He's been having iron infusions for the past weeks and that seems to have stabilised him to a point that he has a bit more energy and he is enjoying kindergarten now. Hope everyone else is well.
xx


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: poor thing. Can they do much more for him or just these transfusions? Des he cope with the needles well? Marcus used to but now I think he fears what's coming and puts up a very strong fight should give him gas and air during I think:haha:

How's Germany do you think you are still coming home?

Hope everyone is ok...think we have managed some CPR on the group :rofl: x


----------



## Samie18

I know shes 3 in 13 days eeekkk! Not sure how that happened.

I can only imagine how hard it is when little ones have their problems because it is a horrible competitive world mummy hood so being a little more unique doesn't conform to the 'norms' and would make anyone feel down.....but don't worry about others he'll achieve things just different and a different time frame.

How is his head now?

What was Olly diagnosed with? (must have missed that one)


xx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Oliver was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis (pancolitis). Whilst being a horrid disease I'm grateful it wasn't cancer. He's the bravest kid I've come across and is beyond cooperative. Hopefully once he's in proper remission he can lead a fairly normal life. 
X


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hello ladies! Long time no speak... I thought I'd pop by and say hi and see how you all are :)
Finley is now 14 months old and I'm expecting again :) which I'm very excited about and scared as I lost a baby last Christmas... we were devastated and it took a very long time to conceive again... wish me lots of baby dust!!
Is anybody else expecting? xxx


----------



## Honeybear1976

Congrats on your pregnancy louja. Sorry about your loss, it must be awful. X


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey ladies how's this for baby brain - I totally forgot the name of the website that this thread was on! Been racking my brains and now I finally remembered it! 
Hope everyone's well. 
Congrats louja on the pregnancy x


----------



## Diddums

Hi ladies. Sorry to hear about Oliver, hope it goes into remission!

Congrats Lou on the pregnancy. Hope it's all plain sailing :)

Not much to report here. Katie is now 1. Still waiting doe AF to arrive so we can TTC again :)


----------



## annanouska

Not much new going on here, Marcus is 2 1/2 in jan. he is developing much better now tho still behind. We have a big meeting Tuesday where he was going to get his autism diagnosis I don't think he will now. He has these brain MRI abnormalities and the meds have helped him so much I think they will be looking down weird and womderful routes. He had 6 bottles of blood taken the other week for genetics, its so horrid isn't it honey?

Is so cute he keeps cuddling one of the cats and laying on him, the cat gets more fuss than we do. Im all ready for Christmas too :happydance: x


----------



## LoujaOs83

Hey ladies!

Hope everyone is well, thanks also for the congrats! I've been so so poorly... Much worse than with DS, though beginning to settle down a little now... 2 more weeks to go until my dating scan! 

Xxx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hello it's very quiet in here!!! 

Louja how did your scan go? X


----------



## annanouska

I know! I pop on a fair bit for the special needs bit always check here. Maybe we need a b n b FB group as most seem on there now x


----------



## AmeliaLily

annanouska said:


> I know! I pop on a fair bit for the special needs bit always check here. Maybe we need a b n b FB group as most seem on there now x

Yea good idea! X


----------



## pink23

A fb group would be fab xx


----------

